#ubuntu-cn 2011-05-16
<knownbad> Fivesheep_: tor还是可以的。
<knownbad> 我上政府网站都是用tor.
<Fivesheep_> knownbad:  你的目的是隐藏ip.. 天朝人民的目的是翻越长城...
<Pwnna> closures is cool
<knownbad> i just couldn't like kyra.
<alpha080> Hi,all
<^k^> alpha080, 好  ㍠ 
<knownbad> hola
<imadper> 推荐个wm吧，配置要少一些的，平铺或者浮动都可以，最好漂亮的~
<alpha080> None
<jiero> 呃。。。。
<jiero> 都玩WM
<jiero> 呃。。。
<jiero> 我只用过少数几个。还没怎么玩。
<imadper> jiero: 我也是，i3还可以，但是不知道怎么浮动
<jiero> 。没用过tiling的。
<imadper> 对了，android下面什么视频播放器好一些？要看av呀！！！
<alpha080> Vplayer
<imadper> alpha080: ok~
<jiero> VLC。。。
<alpha080> Qq player
<imadper> jiero: 有吗？后端用的啥？我看见一个ffmpeg后端的
<imadper> alpha080: qq就算了，印象不好
<imadper> 来个人推荐下wm呀~~
<alpha080> E17
<jiero> E16.
<Lavande> 求助！怎么增大视频中的音频声音？
<Lavande> 不是要播放时候增加，而是对文件改动
<alpha080> Mudca,tint2
<imadper> Lavande: ffmpeg，图像选择复制，声音选择复制，音量增益上面可以增加音量
<imadper> alpha080: e17折腾不？
<alpha080> Yep
<imadper> alpha080: 。。。。
<imadper> alpha080: 不折腾了，要不还是回到ion上面好了...
<alpha080> no z-turn,no linux
<imadper> 。。。。
<imadper> alpha080: 作业好多，还是少折腾，主要是我受不了unity了..所以想找个wm来用下~
<alpha080> An openbox course is on linux toy
<imadper> alpha080: openbox也行，可以考虑
<jiero> openbox是折腾
<alpha080> imadper: why not gnome?
<imadper> alpha080: unity不想用了...meta***用腻了
<jiero> imadper: 用GNOME3
<fillayu> 你们现在有在上班吗
<imadper> jiero: 稳定不？
<fillayu> 还在聊桌面
<imadper> fillayu: 在上
<fillayu> 上班还能上XCHAT？
<imadper> fillayu: 不是xchat
<fillayu> 那是？
<imadper> fillayu: 从来不用那东西
<imadper> fillayu: erc
<fillayu> WIN下面的？
<imadper> fillayu: 。。。。。。。。。
<imadper> fillayu: 好吧
<jiero> imadper: 对人而言。
<imadper> jiero: 那肯定不稳定....
<imadper> jiero: 算了，试试Awesome
<imadper> jiero: 不行就回ion
<imadper> 罗姐，这个为啥我换了wm之后，字体超级模糊？？
<Lavande> imadper: 你会不会哦？教教我吧
<imadper> Lavande: 什么？
<Lavande> imadper: 增加音量啊
<alpha080> Fonts config
<imadper> Lavande: 哦，就是刚才那个我说的就可以，你先安装ffmpeg，然后图像什么的选择copy，把音量加大就好，具体的参数和选项我也记不住，得man
<imadper> alpha080: 有吗？我去找找
 * imadper 先注销了~
<Lavande> imadper: 我看man的，头都看大了……完全不知道哪个是增益啊
<Loongjiang> calebot: kiss
 * calebot 躲
<xrfang> 有熟悉sqlite的吗？我想做个BITWISE_OR操作，不知如何完成，比如SELECT BIT_OR(val) FROM table; 这个是mysql的，有BIT_OR 函数
<alpha080> 文泉驿上有在线生成字体配置
<Lavande> imadper: 貌似找到个-vol  有点像……
<jlzhang> 问一个网络方面的问题，希望得到大家的帮助。
<calebot> jlzhang: 直接问
<imadper> Lavande: 差不多吧，这个选项太多，我用的时候要查很久才能找到~
<Lavande> imadper: 呵呵，我先试试，谢了
<jlzhang> 我的电脑通过网线联到交换机上，交换机上有两个内网(192.168.0.0/24和192.168.1.0/24)。两个网关(192.168.0.1和192.168.1.254)。
<jlzhang> 我现在想让我的电驴通过192.168.1.254出口（移动宽带）下载数据
<jlzhang> 同时其他应用使用192.168.0.1（电信）
<jlzhang> 默认我已经有一个192.168.1.x的地址了。
<jlzhang> sudo ifconfig eth0:0 192.168.0.253 netmask 255.255.255.0 up
<jlzhang> sudo route add -net 192.168.0.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 192.168.0.254
<jlzhang> 这样我设置了192.168.0.x的地址，出口网关也设置好了。
<xrfang> jlzhang, 可以考虑用proxychains程序。这个源里面有。
<jlzhang> 但是我的电驴,MLdoneky该怎么设置呢？
<xrfang> jlzhang, 那个就是一个应用层proxy，类似tsocks
<xrfang> 比如proxychains mldonkey
<xrfang> 所有mldonkey的流量都走proxychains，它有个config文件
<jlzhang> 我先看一下proxychains，不是很明白它的工作原理。我是想让两条宽带线路都用起来。
<xrfang> 嗯，我最近需要学习iptables的用法，比如你这个例子，如果可用iptables解决，那也不错
<jlzhang> -_-||，对还不如用iptables。
<jlzhang> 可能性更高...
<xrfang> jlzhang, 关键是，iptables可以根据源进程ID或进程名来路由吗？
<jlzhang> 改一下SNAT和DNAT，我之前有想过这个方法。
<jiero> 有人来介绍如何制作3D游戏么。
<jiero> 网络的。
<jlzhang> xrfang: 可以绑端口。
<jiero> 大概要用panada3d，似乎那个比较好。
<jlzhang> xrfang:就是UBUNTU做为我的桌面系统，不大想开iptables。
<xrfang> jlzhang, 绑端口确实可以，但绑程序的灵活性更大，如果可能。
<xrfang> iptables一般都有的吧？
<xrfang> 开了也没什么的吧
<jlzhang> xrfang: 我喜欢“干净”点的系统，原谅我，我有洁癖...
<hello> text
<calebot> iptables 是最基本的吧
<xrfang> ^_^，我觉得iptables挺干净的，不干净的东西太多了。
<jlzhang> mldonkey 有个 client_ip 的选项，但是改了也没用，要不然就好办了...
<calebot> 其它实现多半只是 iptables frontend
<hello> test
<pocoyo> : 成功只有一个--按照自己的方式，去度过人生。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<jlzhang> xrfang: calebot: ubuntu作为我的桌面系统，我还是希望它尽量少配置，以防以后升级会发生不可预料的情况。
<calebot> 升级怕出问题就表用 ubuntu
<calebot> ubuntu 没几次升级不出问题的
<missing> calebot: 有那么夸张阿
<jlzhang> 希望这次升级到11.04一切顺利...
<calebot> missing: Canonical 都建议 LTS 用户等 foo.1 才升级
<calebot> missing: 因为新版 LTS 刚出来都一狗票 bug
<jiero> pocoyo: 好久不见你灌水了
<alpha080> 喜欢滚动升级的人还是选择arch	gentoo
<xrfang> jlzhang, 我现在用1104
<pocoyo> jiero: 有点事儿
<calebot> ubuntu 滚动升级比 debian sid 还常出问题
<missing> calebot: 哦~~~第一天上班,表激动哈
<jiero> pocoyo: 但你还在这里
<calebot> 简直就是 debian experimental 啊
<missing> pocoyo: 啥事?
<jiero> calebot: 下载iso留下/home重装。
<iGoogle> 。 calebot 你又不用这。
<jlzhang> 我去mldonkey官方问一下吧，谢谢各位了...
<jiero> 绝对没问题。
<pocoyo> missing: 没啥好事 jiero 今上午没衙
<iGoogle> missing: 试试deb不
<pocoyo> 没事
<missing> calebot: debian experimental的兼职噩梦,依赖都不全的
<calebot> iGoogle: 心有戚戚焉啊
<jiero> pocoyo: 。。。
<iGoogle> calebot: 曾经？
<missing> iGoogle: 我的debian sid的perl挂了,运行不了你的脚本
<iGoogle> 这次升级，的确都是找死。还是要听我的，一个月后升级。
<iGoogle> missing: 咋会这样
<jiero> debian的testing的perl前一段时间也有问题。
<jiong> 你们讲的一个月以后的版本是什么？
<missing> iGoogle: 我那知道,升级perl,一开始内核都删除的,我没升级..最后高到只删除vim-gtk我才装的
<calebot> debian 正在搞 perl transition
<missing> 似乎是打包方式都改了
<jiong> 哦。
<calebot> 不知道 wheezy 会不会用上 perl 5.14
<missing> calebot: 可以说详细一点嘛?
<missing> 啥是transition
<calebot> missing: debian 正在搞 perl 5.10 - > 5.12
<jiero> missing: 变换。
<missing> 哦,谢谢
<pocoyo> missing: missing iGoogle 联通宽带 限制 路由器登陆 怎么破解？
<jiero> 过渡。
<calebot> 5.14 刚出
<jiero> 哦。。。。
<iGoogle> missing: . 5.14 搞吧
<missing> 两位的大恩大德
<jiong> 。。。。
<iGoogle> pocoyo: 打客服电话嘛
<calebot> iceweasel 也挺悲催的
<pocoyo> iGoogle: 靠 打客服 就要办理新业务 还破解个啥？
<pocoyo> calebot: 怎么非催了？
<calebot> 本来人手就不够了, mozilla 还要加速新版推出
<calebot> iceweasel 估计会落后 firefox 两个 magor version
<iGoogle> pocoyo: 如果是星空烂速，就可以打电话取消
<calebot> iceweasel 估计会落后 firefox 两个 major version
<iGoogle> pocoyo: 这不就自由了嘛
<iGoogle> calebot: op表示，改那么多底层的时代，都可平滑过度。
<pocoyo> iGoogle: 什么星空烂速？ 要用宽带我世界那个登录的 妈的 办理宽带业务的时候也没说不让用路由 交过钱了 他妈的就不认人了 还得办新业务开通 使用路由。
<iGoogle> 冰鼬没嘛存在的理由
<calebot> iGoogle: opera?
<iGoogle> 是
<calebot> 单一软件过度有啥难度…
<iGoogle> 兼容多底层啊
<iGoogle> pocoyo: 你这例子，别人打过官司的，没赢
<pocoyo> iGoogle: tmlgbd
<iGoogle> 附件的拨号软件，倒是都可打官司赢
<iGoogle> 合同上的认知差异，霸王说了算
<jiong> 那家了如果要是用了路由会是什么效果？
<pocoyo> jiong: 连一台电脑估计没问题。因为只有一个MAc地址
<jiong> 两个电脑呢。 就有一个上不了网？
<lofwind> MAC地址克隆？
<OT_iux> (09时33分13秒) pocoyo: iGoogle: 什么星空烂速？ 要用宽带我世界那个登录的 妈的 办理宽带业务的时候也没说不让用路由 交过钱了 他妈的就不认人了 还得办新业务开通 使用路由。 | 我之前也碰到过这情况，就是用路由被掐线，用普通电脑拨就正常，于是我天天打10000号申报网络故障，打了大约半个月酱紫，后面他们那边技术员受不鸟了，就不掐我了…
<MeaCulpa> 就为了那点界面，就要新作个iceweasel...何必
<MeaCulpa> 星空这东西也能用啊？
<OT_iux> who knows...
<MeaCulpa> 直接打客服，说我有xbox, 苹果，linux
<MeaCulpa> 电信协议上说的很明白，提供的是Internet接入服务，不是Intel Windows PC接入服务
<alpha080> 改写路由器的mac
<calebot> 客服：很抱歉，敝公司目前只提供 Windows 服务
<_ninja> 有用python管理linux?
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 对。就这
 * MeaCulpa 一般遇到推销网银的柜员，都会趾高气昂的说哥电脑都是MAC
<MeaCulpa> _ninja: ipython?
<calebot> 柜员：我们现在也支持苹果电脑了呢
<calebot> 柜员：我们现在也支持苹果电脑了呢(灌 Windows 的苹果电脑)
<jiong> 现在都没闹明白你们讲什么呢。
<iGoogle> 以前电信的来过2次，还牛皮的说lin没问题。其实只是知道rh。看到fvwm界面后，直接打电话说开通。
<_ninja> MeaCulpa,用python写脚本管理linux server
<MeaCulpa> _ninja: 恩，怎么样呢？
<xinen007> 那种发行版会对笔记本支持好一些？
<MeaCulpa> _ninja: 任何脚本语言都可以，都比shell好用 :)
<xinen007> 我这个神舟a460，ubuntu支持的不太好
<calebot> xinen007: 都差不多，内核基本一样
<_ninja> MeaCulpa,3Q
<MeaCulpa> _ninja: 你不妨直说你要干啥，做啥功能...
<Kandu> MeaCulpa: sh 腳本的優勢是什麼？
<xinen007> 同事新买的acer 4738G，和我这个配置差不多，一样的芯片，可是那个很完美
<calebot> xinen007: 一般建议买本本前带个 U盘/livecd 去测
<jiero> Kandu: 你是台湾来的吧。。。我觉得是。。。
<zhangkaixuan> 强大的Ubuntu配置工具Ubuntu Tweak 0.5.13发布  http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/ubuntu-tweak-0-5-13/
<^k^> ⇪ title: 强大的 Ubuntu 配置工具 Ubuntu Tweak 0.5.13 发布 : OSMSG
<Kandu> jiero: 不是
<xinen007> 我这个买了一年多了
<iGoogle> calebot: 别人不给开箱测试的
<zhangkaixuan> 支持卡啦OK模式的音乐播放器 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/rhythmcat/
<calebot> Kandu: 看跟啥比较了
<xinen007> 恩，下次买笔记本，绝对要考虑对linux的支持
<calebot> iGoogle: 不是都有展示机么？
<iGoogle> xinen007: asus的，支持都好
<_ninja> MeaCulpa,现在要管理3个网站，想学SHELL，又感觉SHELL太乱，没有PYTHON好使，纠结中
<xinen007> 对啊，展示机，应该还是可以的
<iGoogle> calebot: 那也不让动的。
<MeaCulpa> Kandu: ...不知道，出厂就有，结合紧密
<MeaCulpa> _ninja: 停止纠结，随便找个做下去即可...
<calebot> iGoogle: 那就不让买
<iGoogle> :P
<xinen007> 唉，我不明白，我这个本出厂带的是中标普华的系统
<xinen007> 我想都没想就删除了
<calebot> _ninja: sh 是基本啊基本
<xinen007> 不知道对快捷键支持如何
<Kandu> MeaCulpa, calebot: 我和 _ninja 的想法類似，sh 規則太亂，易出錯
<OT_iux> @@.... 中标普华的系统 是什么
<xinen007> 反正我是找不到这个原版系统了
<jlzhang> quit
<_ninja> 我还是喜欢PYTHON
<MeaCulpa> Kandu: 那些花哨的bash功能别用即可
<calebot> xinen007: 可以跟神舟要的吧
<xinen007> 中标普华
<iGoogle> _ninja: 不在乎启动速度？
<xinen007> 我http://server.zol.com.cn/187/1875454.html
<xinen007> 我打过客服电话，说是没有
<xinen007> 去过当地售后站，也是说没有‘
<jiero>  Kandu: 你是香港来的吧，我觉得你是。。。
<calebot> 中标普华 可以下载啊
<xinen007> 好不容易在一家店铺找到了人家说要收30块钱才给拷贝
 * imadper 
<iGoogle> xinen007: .
<MeaCulpa> Kandu: _ninja : 一般找*nix相关工作的时候，电话那头的mm只会问shell和perl... 所以...
<Kandu> jiero: 浙北 :)
<jiero> Kandu: 我不相信。。。不相信 。。。
<Kandu> MeaCulpa: 唔
<xinen007> 那个系统应该是神舟定制的
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 介绍一个会shell和perl的mm来
<calebot> _ninja: 不管怎样 sh 是得学的
<xinen007> 没买笔记本的朋友一定不要神舟的
<calebot> MeaCulpa: 介绍一个会shell和perl的plmm来
<xinen007> 太恶劣啦
<xinen007> 虽然配置很高，价格很低
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: mm都是照着给她的JD朗读的好哇，要不也是RHCE来的
<OT_iux> 神舟的产品简直是灾难啊
<xinen007> 玩windows系统还不错
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 假会的也行。介绍来先
<OT_iux> 很多都是收卖不出去的货回厂拼装的
<xinen007> 我现在特别想找个人换笔记本
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 不认得，这类mm的单位我都没去
<_ninja> 找找书，有时间研究PYTHON！ SH没拉下
<xinen007> 不过用一年多了，也没出过什么问题
<calebot> xinen007: 升级内核吧
<xinen007> calebot, 最新的内核？
<MeaCulpa> 脚本语言不需要研究吧，拿来用即可
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 你这调口味的家伙。
<xinen007> 需要自己编译么“？
<MeaCulpa> 研究10年也不会有结果
<xinen007> 我可是不懂啊
 * imadper 同志们，awesome怎么调整音量？
<calebot> xinen007: 哪些部份支持不良？
<iGoogle> amixer自己调。 imadper
<iGoogle> ossmixer
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 曾经有个猎头mm很谈得来的...每次电话我的时候我都在开车而且老婆都不在车上
<imadper> iGoogle: ok~
<_ninja> 呵呵
<xinen007> fn快捷键
<xinen007> 还有声卡
<calebot> fn 可以自己绑定的
<xinen007> alc269，好像新版本的内核，支持的
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 急刹车嘛。lp抛出去一会
<calebot> 声卡就看芯片有没支持
<xinen007> 10.04就必须打补丁修复
<iGoogle> 俄。不在车上？啥意思
<xinen007> hm55的芯片
<imadper> xinen007: fn键不识别，只有ubuntu不识别
<calebot> fn 键也有 event 输出吧
<iGoogle> imadper: xev测试
<imadper> xinen007: 用fn会出现+f系列的按键会出现h...
<xinen007> imadper, 没试过别的linux啊，只要能完美支持，我就不用ubuntu
<calebot> 有收到 event 就能绑定
<imadper> iGoogle: 我去试试
<xinen007> 推荐个发行版
<alpha080_> 移动破信号
<alpha080_> xinen007: openSUSE
<xinen007> 新版的1104我都懒得去试啦
<imadper> xinen007: mageia能识别我的快捷键，但是源太小，什么都要变异
<imadper> xinen007: 1104垃圾
<iGoogle> 记住键值，xmodmap绑定就是。 imadper
<alpha080_> :xinen007来kde的世界吧
<xinen007> 恩，我用10.04
<calebot> xinen007: 随便一个发行版+最新内核
<imadper> iGoogle: 我去茶下~~
<xinen007> 1104看起来一点不喜欢
<xinen007> 其实我就想弄个简单纯净的系统
<xinen007> 然后软件都是自己安装的
<iGoogle> xinen007: 你可以用10年，不动系统的嘛
<calebot> xinen007: 那你还选 ubuntu...
<xinen007> 之前的都得卸载一些官方的，然后再安装自己需要的
<calebot> ubuntu 最不简单不纯净了
<MeaCulpa> imadper: http://pastebin.com/CbNfU9Zg
<xinen007> calebot, 我是ubuntu入门的啊，其它的也没怎么尝试
<alpha080_> xinen007: 要简单纯净的？gentoo
<xinen007> 8.04开始用
<iGoogle> 。
<xinen007> alpha080, 额，那个太难了吧
<calebot> ubuntu 一堆库乱加补丁都不改 sover 的
<iGoogle> 这么长，还不熟悉？ xinen007
<xinen007> 我还是一菜鸟用户而已
 * MeaCulpa 的Gentoo 复杂，肮脏
<alpha080_> xinen007: 那就debian吧
<calebot> 跟别的 distro 都不兼容
<xinen007> 呵呵，我不搞开发
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 推荐你看没杂毛的贱兔的文章。 lol
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 多谢~
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 我就是喜欢杂毛，贱兔适合长杂毛
<calebot> xinen007: 学习编内核吧，继续用 ubuntu
<xinen007> debian的内核不是要比ubuntu老么
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 不纯洁的家伙啊
<calebot> xinen007: 芯片只要不太冷门，一般新版内核都会支持
<xinen007> openSUSE我可能会尝试一下
<xinen007> 恩，应该可以的
<xinen007> 虚拟机研究过centos
<iGoogle> 08年起的，居然还玩distro
<xinen007> iGoogle, 汗，我懒啊
<MeaCulpa> openSUSE 不适合新人，配置文件的注释不足
<xinen007> 第一次接触linux还是redhat 9.0，虚拟机安装的，三个光盘，没搞懂任何东西
<iGoogle> 变色龙灯
<xinen007> 有一次看我迅雷的下载记录
<alpha080_> MeaCulpa: 没事，给他一些文档就行了
<xinen007> 我的天，06年我还下载过ubuntu 6.06
<calebot> 我的天，你硬盘里还有 6.06?
<XwinX> iGoogle:
<xinen007> 还是desktop和server，外加32bit和64bit的
<xinen007> 那时候刚接触电脑，都不懂这些什么含义
 * calebot 硬盘有 2TB 的 A 片
<alpha080_> 他的是种子吧
<xinen007> 唉，09年我才发现原来06年还真接触到ubuntu。。。
<xinen007> 要不是看到那下载记录，我还真是不相信
<hello> calebot: 求共享
<xinen007> 很久木有看过a片啦
<calebot> 哦, 下载记录啊
<alpha080> xinen007: 不错了，偶也接触好几年了，还是个老菜鸟
<xinen007> alpha080, 唉，真是惭愧
<calebot> hello: 上 google reader 找 feed, 一找一大串
<iGoogle> XwinX: 你们的系统，咋没占领神州？
<XwinX> iGoogle: 啥系统?
<alpha080> MeaCulpa: 你的那个maxiammeaculpa主页挂了？还是改了
<xinen007> 站在用户的角度，我还是懂了个皮毛
<calebot> xinen007: 会开车不用会修车啊
<iGoogle> xinen007: 你给 XwinX说下，你那中标啥的系统
<calebot> xinen007: 电脑会用就行
<Evanescence> 升级到natty后竟然原来的gnome坏掉了，unity也无法在gdm里 看到，纠结，幸好还有一个awesome
<xinen007> calebot, 恩，倒也是
<xinen007> 我忽悠了几位同学用ubuntu
<XwinX> iGoogle: 中标?
<xinen007> 现在只有一个偶尔在用用
<iGoogle> 普华？
<calebot> 知道这世界除了 win / mac 还有别的作业系统, 眼界已经比许多人开阔鸟
<xinen007> XwinX, 中标普华Linux,国产的一款
<XwinX> xinen007: 哦
<iGoogle> XwinX: 你rpm的。把deb改rpm嘛
<XwinX> iGoogle: 啥意思?
<xinen007> 09年左右我看神舟会搭配红旗的linux
<calebot> 某小白曾言：“啥 linux 啊？用 linux 还不如用 ubuntu”
<iGoogle> 我那deb
 * NoIE 求助，用 wine 运行质量效应1，鼠标不能用。
<xinen007> 10年好像就是中标普华了
<iGoogle> calebot: 能这样说，也不错了嘛。
<iGoogle> lol
<XwinX> iGoogle: 不错个毛,根本就没用过,只是听说罢了
<iGoogle> .
<ramazan> Hi all
<xinen007> 用电脑有点洁癖。最小化安装，最少的软件实现最需要的功能
<^k^> ramazan, 好  ㍢ 
<xinen007> 不需要的一律赶出电脑
<XwinX> xinen007: 那就不要用ubuntu了
<iGoogle> server安装就是
<calebot> xinen007: 那就不要用 gnome 了
<xinen007> 嘿嘿，安装完后，就卸载啊卸载啊
<Kowalski> alternate
<iGoogle> 又忽悠
<calebot> xinen007: iGoogle 神会教你如何表用 gnome
<alpha080> xinen007: ee接下来会传授你如何用fvwm
<XwinX> xinen007: 神会忽悠你用 fvwm
<xinen007> 吼吼
<iGoogle> 。我从不传教
<XwinX> 还有 opera
<Kowalski> ..
<iGoogle> 你们才会
<XwinX> rox
<calebot> 神当然不传教
<iGoogle> @ XwinX
<alpha080> XwinX: lol
<XwinX> xterm
<calebot> 信徒才传
<xinen007> 大牛啊
<Kowalski> o.o
<xinen007> 这个我听说过而已
<xinen007> 表面看起来很不好看
<iGoogle> 赶紧安装rf+evilwm
<xinen007> 但是配置好了 ，会很华丽的东东
<alpha080> xinen007: ee就是摩西，会带你走入wm的红海
<xinen007> 。。。
<iGoogle> 这谁啊。
<calebot> xinen007: fvwm-crystal <- 很不错的，都配置好了
<alpha080> iGoogle: 我就我啊，管我谁啊
<iGoogle> quassel，是啥马甲去了
<iGoogle> calebot: 那是累赘
<xinen007> 这个真麻烦
<iGoogle> 蛋痛的crystal
<xinen007> 我想放弃啊
<iGoogle> 直接perl画边框得了。 :D
<alpha080> 偶自个的iD,还马甲，只不过不在论坛灌水而已
<alpha080> tenzu: 又刷屏了
<xinen007> 我现在还没搞定chromium的flash崩溃问题
<xinen007> 版本从7升级到11了也不行
<calebot> xinen007: 用 google chrone 自带的 lib"gc"flashplayer.so
<xinen007> chromium没有自带的flash吧
<xinen007> 对啊，上回指导我，我已经制定路径了，还是不行
<calebot> xinen007: 所以说是 google chrome
<calebot> google chrome != chromium
<xinen007> 升级到11后，比较智能，能运行一次flash
<xinen007> chrome，没用过呢
<calebot> xinen007: about:plugins 看看 flash 啥版本
<xinen007> 升级到最新了
<calebot> 有 gc 的比较好使
<xinen007> 上周升级的
<Loongjiang> xinen007: flash 什么版都能用了，还非要升级？？？？？？
<tenzu> alpha080: 谁？哪儿？
<xinen007> 很折腾人啊，我对此没有信心了
<xinen007> 已经坏了2月了吧
 * calebot 用 chromium 近一年的表示 flash 一直很稳定
<iGoogle> 围观chromxxxxx
<xinen007> 浏览器提示，可以升级，然后我就升级，然后还是不行
<alpha080> 支持calebot
<iGoogle> 小wm的，也用这。打到
 * calebot 不用闭源的 opera
<xinen007> 我想想，是升级到7后就出问题了
<iGoogle> 节约资源先。小wm的。
<calebot> xinen007: stable 都 11 了
<xinen007> 我觉得，这可能和我系统有关
<alpha080> 卸载掉chromium吧，用elinks
<xinen007> 上周刚刚升级到11
<Kowalski> ff4
<xinen007> 问题未解决
<xinen007> 从接受chromium后，对ff就不关注了
<xinen007> 刚刚接触ubuntu的时候确实很喜欢配置ff
<jiero> ff还是有吸引力的。
<calebot> ff4 口碑不错
 * calebot 但是不用 ff
<alpha080> 大杀器vimperator接触过滴没有？
<jiero> zotero
<xinen007> calebot, 只是听过还行，我还没见过ff4啥模样
<jiero> 没有用过。非vim用户。
<xinen007> 一般用户，怎么定位vim
<xinen007> 只会一般的文本编辑
<jiero> 用VIM的用vimperator
<alpha080> 那还有emac模式的扩展
<xinen007> vim的独特操作方式，很吸引人
<Kowalski> 试试
<pocoyo> : 从前在山谷里有一只怪兽叫六眼飞鱼，每天都跑出山谷吃村民，村民苦不堪言，打听到只有那位叫爱的武士才能杀死六眼飞鱼，于是求助之，武士说，我现在杀不了，村民问为什么，武士说我需要一把叫勇气的刀。知道为什么吗？因为：爱真的需要勇气，来面对六眼飞鱼… http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<Kowalski> -.-
<Kowalski> 油菜
<iGirl> pocoyo: ...
<tenzu> chrome+vimium路过
<lofwind> pocoyo: 您真有才。
<iGirl> tenzu:  s什么换浏览器了?
<NoIE> 我似乎遭遇了白名单，因为我现在只能打开网易、新浪，Ubuntu论坛、煎蛋、Linuxtoy都打不开了。
<tenzu> iGirl: 自从用上了mbp，笔记本上就没再接过鼠标
<jiero> 哦。
<iGirl> tenzu: 没有鼠标还用啥电脑...那些键记得住啊...
<Kowalski> ..
<calebot> NoIE: 写 /etc/hosts 吧
<iGoogle> iGirl: 疼猪喜欢简单功能
<tenzu> iGirl: 所以用chrome+vimium呗
<tenzu> iGirl: 自带触摸板偶尔用一下
<jyf1987> vimium太弱
<iGoogle> vim是毒药
<iGoogle> 容易满足，也是好事。 tenzu
<iGirl> iGoogle: 我是不管,没鼠标我就不用,最多修电脑时候可以忍受一下
<skipper> vim致幻
<iGirl> tenzu: 哦...我是鼠标控
<z777> hello all
<z777> MaskRay: hi
<z777> MaskRay: emacs的 linum 很慢 怎么办
<iGoogle> 谁折腾下体感操作。
<Kandu> tenzu: vimium 的 gu 命令起作用不？
<MaskRay> z777: linum-mode?
<z777> MaskRay: 是的
<z777> Kandu: vimium ? chrome?
<tenzu> Kandu: 似乎有用
<Kandu> z777: 嗯
<Kandu> tenzu: 轉到 url 欄了？
<NoIE> calebot: 怎么写？我现在连google都没法用。
<calebot> NoIE: 百度 nslookup
<calebot> NoIE: 然后就可以用域名查 ip
<MaskRay> z777: 没办法
<z777> MaskRay: 你有感觉不
<calebot> NoIE: 你年 freenode 都能上了
<tenzu> Kandu: 我觉得是你理解错了吧。gu是转到url的hierarchy
<calebot> NoIE: 你连 freenode 都能上了
<tenzu> Kandu: 不是转到编辑url的状态
<Kandu> tenzu: 我看錯了
<NoIE> calebot: 突然可以用了，奇怪。
<tenzu> Kandu: 嗯嗯
<MaskRay> z777: narrow-to-region 后 widen 会感觉到
<z777> MaskRay: 折叠后跟明显
<z777> MaskRay: 卡的我呀
<iGoogle> jinghua:
<MaskRay> z777: 你用 {{{ }}} 那种标记自动折叠的？
<z777> MaskRay: vim？
<z777> MaskRay: 我用hideshow
<skipper> 公牛大胜热火，yeah
<MaskRay> z777: 那就是手动切换折叠的啰
<Kandu> MaskRay: ssh 公鑰發我下
<leaveboy> ／c
<leaveboy> ／c
<leaveboy> 我在练习五笔
<jyf1987> 今天上课，教授很郁闷的和我们说：“唉~本来是满怀着热忱和对红色文化的认同去参加合唱的，结果比赛结束后，学院居然发给我们每人500块，你们知道这是什么感觉吗，就像一个女生真心爱着一个男生，结果和他上床之后，他居然甩给你500块人民币！” (糗百)
<iGoogle> jyf1987: 就是告诉你，要作男人，才不会这样糗。
<jyf1987> iGoogle: 你懂个p
<skipper> ^_^
<private> NIU
<private> shellex: hi
<shellex> private: hi
<imadper`> test
<^k^> imadper`, ....  ㍣ 
<leaveboy> 500,500 50万
<leaveboy> 真牛
<leaveboy> 哈哈
<leaveboy> test
<^k^> leaveboy, ....  ㍣ 
<iMadper> 测试
<^k^> iMadper, ....  ㍣ 
<private> 试..
<zhangkaixuan> 在 Untiy 里使用传统菜单模式 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/cardapio/
<z777> jyf1987: 你还在读书？
<jyf1987> z777: 工作快2年了
<iMadper> jyf1987: 你还在帝都？
<jyf1987> iMadper: 不在帝都去哪里？
<iMadper> jyf1987: 那限购令岂不是把你给卡住了？
<jyf1987> iMadper: 卡啥？
<iMadper> jyf1987: 买房
<iMadper> jyf1987: 你得五年才能买房，现在才两年
<calebot> 谁工作两年买得起房？
<iMadper> calebot: 富二代
<jyf1987> iMadper: 我干嘛要在这里买房？ 花个几百万买个破水泥呸 还不如移民呢
<calebot> 实体翻墙++
<jyf1987> 要是有移民贷款就好了
<iMadper> jyf1987: 埃塞俄比亚人民欢迎你
<iMadper> calebot: 同上
<jyf1987> iMadper: 切 你自己去看看各国房价  比北京靠谱多了
<calebot> 买房连土地都不是自己的
<alpha080> 朝鲜人民欢迎您~
<iMadper> calebot: 全民所有制....
<iMadper> calebot: 错了，土地是集体所有
<jyf1987> 全民所有 就是全民都没有
<Guest22661> 城管欢迎你
<iMadper> jyf1987: 别把实话说出来
<alpha080> 1155665 4433221
<jyf1987> iMadper: 你是帝都人 5年怕也买不了房吧 都是空的
 * jyf1987 谁在乎5年还是10年搞个猪圈居住权呢
<alpha080> 古巴人民也欢迎您
<iMadper> jyf1987: 不买房
<jyf1987> iMadper: 你有房嘛
<iMadper> jyf1987: 买房的是二逼
<calebot> 北京空气太糟
<iMadper> jyf1987: 超远的，好不！！
<z777> hehe
<alpha080> 不买以后也会被逼二
<jyf1987> calebot: 我也想回去黄山混 可惜家里找不到工作阿
<z777> alpha080: 不懂
<iMadper> jyf1987: 打算定居珠海
<calebot> 实体翻墙吧
<iMadper> jyf1987: 过些年把老婆接过来
<calebot> 技术移民
<iMadper> calebot: 没技术
<alpha080> 租房也不咋地。。。你们结昏鸟就明白
<jyf1987> iMadper: 珠海难道房子不贵？还不都是一样的
<iMadper> jyf1987: 环境好~
<jyf1987> alpha080: 没有 帝都这 百子湾那的房子租起来住很不错 上周我还去了
<jyf1987> iMadper: 但是收入就不高
<jyf1987> 黄山市环境更好呢 连大工业都没有
<jyf1987> 可是你要去了 都不知道怎么活 额
<iMadper> jyf1987: 还行~珠海好一些，比黄山
<alpha080> jyf1987: 您还没结婚呢，单身当然无所谓
<jyf1987> iMadper: 好不到哪里去 我就认识个人 去年从珠海来北京 往豆瓣混的
<jyf1987> 说珠海收入太低了
<jyf1987> alpha080: 你说得也是 没结婚是这样
<calebot> 收入高，开销也高
<iMadper> jyf1987: 没有呀，我师兄过去了，做嵌入式，1.6w一月
<iMadper> jyf1987: 税前
<alpha080> 最坏的一种情形：您和您爱人有了宝宝，怀胎九月的时候，房东要赶人，您咋办？
<hata> 明明看见ppa上upload了新的包，为啥update～知道的有木有～
<iMadper> jyf1987: 我觉得不错了
<jyf1987> 哦 那还行 我这个行业 只能扎堆北上广了
<hata> 明明看见ppa上upload了新的包，为啥update不了～知道的有木有～
<calebot> hata: 要等 build sync
<jyf1987> 怀胎9个月可以去医院租的包间待产了
<iMadper> alpha080: 这个买房也没办法
<calebot> jyf1987: 医院死贵的
<jyf1987> iMadper: 可是机遇不是人人都有 有的人在黄山市卖豆腐乳都能赚个上百万呢 照这样看 我还出来干啥
<hata> calebot←␣←; 多久，一小时前upload的
<jyf1987> calebot: 呵呵 你台湾老懂什么
<calebot> hata: ppa 会显示 build 状况
<iMadper> alpha080: 九个月了，党妈要强拆，你怎么办？
<private> ..
<calebot> jyf1987: 网络很发达啊
<alpha080> 你不得不承认租房遇到的概率要大的多吧
<iMadper> alpha080: 我觉得几率都小
<jyf1987> calebot: 真相还是要靠人挖阿
<private> 我在新疆都买不起房..
<calebot> 租房有契约的啊
<alpha080> 这事情偶同事就遇到过
<iMadper> private: 找片沙漠，自己搭个窝棚
<hata> calebot←␣←; build status 打个勾才能用吗，那我懂了
<iMadper> private: 几百块，搞定
<alpha080> 租房未必有契约，有了也未必管用?
<jyf1987> calebot: 我看奥黑惯看本拉登被击毙的那个第一人称录像   想搞个东西 让第一世界的人 观察第三世界的人的生活 也用第一人称的方式来惯看 你看怎样
<jyf1987> calebot: 呵呵 你莫忘了大陆是不注重契约的
<private> iMadper: 没车上班咋办?
<calebot> 遇上强拆啥都不管用
<iMadper> calebot: 考虑下国情...大陆谁管你契约...有钱就是爹
<jyf1987> private: 你在帝都 有车也不能用来上班 路上堵死阿 还不如地铁快
<iMadper> private: 。。。跑着...
<private> -.-
<calebot> 快把个国外mm翻墙结婚
<private> 我快12点了才来上班..
<private> 走来的.
<jyf1987> 我希望有一天带宽是1G的 这样就爽了
<calebot> 个人用没必要吧
<hata> everything-for-green-card.com....
<private> jyf1987: 有啥爽..
<calebot> 最近实验室搞出 TB 级宽带了
<private> 可怜我的30M
<calebot> 理论上可达到 petabits/sec
<hata> calebot←␣←; 高清+awesome+4显示器齐开吗
<jyf1987> private: 就可以回家去干活了
<lainme> private: ……2M
<jyf1987> 都有1G的带宽了家里连几个摄像头 让boss看着就行了
<jyf1987> 或者从远程登录到工作机上来也行
<calebot> http://nextbigfuture.com/2011/04/two-groups-set-world-records-by-sending.html # 100 terabits per second
<private> jyf1987: BOSS不上网。。
<jyf1987> private: 我们boss上就行了 别人不管
<calebot> 这种不是给个人用的啊
<private> -.-
<calebot> 一般顶多区网用到 gigabits 吧
<private> 带宽是够了，偏偏debian stable更新少，体现不出优势..
<calebot> private: 天天看 youtube 高清
<private> calebot: 被墙了
<private> 看PPS..
<lainme> ……这么老实
<private> 被技术去翻墙
<private> 没技术去翻墙
<hata> 天天看蓝光老翻= =
<calebot> private: 知到老外搞出 100 terabits per second 的宽带就行
<calebot> private: 知道老外搞出 100 terabits per second 的宽带就行
<calebot> 1 terabits == 1024 gigabits
<private> -_-
<Lavande> iGoogle: 知不知道怎么增大视频里音频的音量啊？
<lose> 装个放大器搞搞
<Lavande> lose: 啥叫放大器？
<calebot> 一秒 12.5 TiB
<lose> 就是把音量弄大啊
<calebot> 我硬盘里所有 AV 只要传 0.2 秒
<calebot> 真棒啊
<Lavande> lose: 我是要转换啊，对文件修改
<private> calebot: ..
<jyf1987> private: 你怎么有30M的？
<calebot> 超过硬盘的频宽啊
<Lavande> calebot: 你有多少AV
<jyf1987> calebot: 美国搞it平均收入多少阿
<calebot> Lavande: 2TB
<Lavande> calebot: 这^……
<lose> 哦 这样就可以用软件把音频流调整一下就行了
<private> jyf1987: 网吧机房
<Lavande> calebot: 比八哥的还多啊
<private> ..
<calebot> 有删减过了
<calebot> 不然硬盘放不下
<hata> 一部一边看多少次
<Lavande> calebot: 你用什么工具删减啊？
<hata> 般
<calebot> 不够漂亮的就砍了
<Lavande> 我以为是剪切呢
<jyf1987> 吃饭先
<hata> Lavande←␣←; 导演你好
<calebot> Lavande: 我喜欢收 iso, 不喜欢压缩
<private> jyf1987: 这么早
<Lavande> hata: 我试过剪切，最后渲染受不了，电脑都快爆炸了
<private> calebot: 我只有少女时代的ISO
<Lavande> calebot: 哈哈
<leaveboy>   /c
<Lavande> 上次在卖打口碟的地方看到一箱原装tokyo hot
<private> Lavande: 收下了？
<Lavande> private: 哪有，没好意思买
<winterli> 东热的东西一直看不下去。。。
<private> Lavande: - -
<hata> winterli←␣←; 你看神码
<winterli> 呵呵。。。
<private> winterli: 为神马
<hata> winterli←␣←; sod？
<winterli> 一个路子的东西
<winterli> 看过几个都一样
<Lavande> 我喜欢neo miracle
<winterli> 今天胖马怎么没来。。
<winterli> 我用smplayer看720p的电影怎么卡的厉害
<winterli> 用mplayer看也有些卡
<z777> winterli: pobplayer
<private> CPU不行?
<winterli> amd 5200呀
<z777> winterli: potplayer
<winterli> 在win7下面看毛事没有。。
<winterli> z777: 这个好用？
<winterli> 。。。potplayer是win下面的吧
<z777> winterli: 起码能播
<hata> Lavande←␣←; 你真变态
<winterli> potplayer在ubuntu下面能用？
<Lavande> hata: 好吧……
<z777> winterli: win下
<winterli> win下面大把的软件能用。。
<z777> winterli: linux哦 那我就不知道了 除了 mplayer
<z777> winterli: 很久没用linux罗
<winterli> win下面我现在在用mpc
<winterli> 呵呵。。
<z777> winterli:mpc我看看
<winterli> 用linux就是折腾
<hata> winterli←␣←; 硬解没有开吗
<winterli> 应该叫mpc-hc
<winterli> 我显卡不支持硬解
<winterli> 只能软解
<hata> winterli←␣←; 能怪谁
<winterli> 难道不硬解就卡？
<winterli> amd 5200虽然有些老，但也不至于这样吧。。
<private> 我不硬解1080mplayer不卡
<hata> 不硬解totem可能比mplayer好
<winterli> 哦，那装个totem试试
<winterli> vlc呢？
<hata> linux下没用过
<winterli> win下面的vlc是不怎么好用
<zhojang> awesome下只能用iwconfig配置无线网络吗
<alpha080> nm呢？
<hata> nm-applet不能用？
<alpha080> wicd呢？
<zhojang> hata常驻的啊
<hata> 我记得都可以
<hata> zhojang←␣←; 我刚上线
<hata> zhojang←␣←; 开网页就自动看
<hata> 开
<zhojang> 回去试下nm-applet
<zhojang> 发现android上的irc客户端体验还不错
<hata> zhojang←␣←; 叫什么
<zhojang> androirc
<zhojang> 有广告
 * private 昏昏欲睡
<jiero> maemo还是只有N900啊。。。
<jiero> 为啥呢。。。
<winterli> 试了一下totem，照卡。
<hata> winterli←␣←; 羞
<winterli> 。。。。
<winterli> 杯具。。
<private> mplayer 硬解的参数是啥?
<zhojang> 11.04居然默认把aptitude不安装了
<lenovo_Arch> Matlab2011的安装Wiki还能用吗？
<imadper> 登出用户的命令是啥？没有logout诶
<alpha080> private: 你的是什么显卡？nivida才能硬解
<private> alpha080: NV240
<imadper> alpha080: ati也可以
<imadper> alpha080: vaapi
<private> alpha080: 闭源驱动
<alpha080> ati可以啦？没试过啊
<zhojang> 老机器就别玩1080p了呗
<private> imadper: exit
<alpha080> nvidia用的也是v开头的好像，忘鸟
<imadper> alpha080: 有一阵子了，你要地址不？
<imadper> private: 那样只是退出终端吧？
<alpha080> imadper:蛮给下，
<NoIE> wine 质量效应 成功！
<NoIE> wine 质量效应 成功！！
<NoIE> wine 质量效应 成功！！！
<private> imadper: 你在x下？
<zhojang> 别刷屏
<imadper> private: 恩...
<imadper> alpha080: http://www.splitted-desktop.com/~gbeauchesne/mplayer-vaapi/
<imadper> alpha080: 很好编译的
<hata> NoIE←␣←; wine哥国产游戏看看
<imadper> alpha080: 最下面有说明，照做就行
<NoIE> hata: 轩辕剑？
<imadper> private: 还有别的办法没？
<private> imadper: /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<alpha080> 恩，有地址就行
<imadper> private: ok ~
<imadper> private: 谢了~
<private> NoIE: WINE个梦三国..
<zhojang> x下直接ctrl+alt+backspace
<NoIE> private: 没听过。。。
<zhojang> awesome下是ctrl+alt+r？
<imtxc> 大家推荐本学习Linux的书呗，谢谢啊。
<hata> zhojang←␣←; mod+shift+r
<private> awesome is win+ctrl+c
<zhojang> 听hata的虚拟键盘还是太难用了
<hata> private←␣←; 什么来的
<alpha080> 不过ati开源驱动还不错，至少放高清没压力
<hata> zhojang←␣←; 虚拟键盘？
<private> NoIE: 或者WINE个反恐精英ONLINE也成
<hata> private←␣←; online蛋疼
<zhojang> 明后天我的新笔记本就到了
<stalins> #wzssyqa 我是抚顺的……
<alpha080> zhojang: 有钱淫
<alpha080> 啥本本？
<moriramar> enigmail 這個折腾死我了……
<wzssyqa> sta
<winterli> 前几天去了一次抚顺。。。
<zhojang> 准备把工作平台牵到ubuntu下
<hata> zhojang←␣←; 快捷键都是在lua.rc里设置的，不方便就自行修改
<wzssyqa> stalins: 改了
<stalins> 好
<zhojang> 公司发的干活本  x201
<lenovo_Arch> 有安装过Matlab的童鞋没？
<stalins> 我也是x201……
<stalins> x201i
<moriramar> zhojang: ThinkPad?
<alpha080> 都素有钱淫啊，各种嫉妒加恨
<wzssyqa> stalins: 要照片
<zhojang> 装ubuntu有啥不爽的？
<stalins> 没啥
<moriramar> zhojang: 沒有 64 位的 Flash 不爽。
<private> 准备淘个IBM老本
<jiero> Nokia N900可以把Debian Arm当作应用程序来使用呢。
<private> 谁推荐个
<jiero> 者不是。。。
<alpha080> private: 新本都不值几个钱，买老本不划算
<zhojang> 前段收了个高分的t60p
<alpha080> private: 预算？
<hata> 据说出一台9美元的主机
<private> alpha080: 现在的屏都太宽了，我喜欢方的..
<private> alpha080: 3,4K
<alpha080> private: ***&*#%，你可以外接旧显示器啊
<jiero> 手机可以用CUPS打印管理。。。
<private> alpha080: 呀，我怎么没想到捏
<zhojang> 2500-2700可以弄t61p
<private> 我看看
<winterli> 太阳的，换了个驱动，现在不卡了
<alpha080> private: 宏基4738g392 ￥3250
<private> alpha080: 我瞅瞅
<z777> alpha080: acer便宜 质量尚可
<alpha080> private: 没必要买旧机子，不见得多好
<zhojang> ubuntu下有什么好的和android交互的软件吗？
<alpha080> zhojang: 交互不知道...不是可以ssh登录么？有个xbmc remote挺好的
<z777> private: 二手已经么有什么竞争力了
<private> alpha080: 嗯，近期没大开销的话买新的算鸟
<private> z777: 对
<hata> 新的也不贵
<z777> hata: 新的研究很便宜罗
<ofan> 求推荐thinkpad
<private> 主要是新疆太偏远了，同样的机子比内地贵好多
<z777> 京东看看
<zhojang> 我喜欢就旧的二手，价钱便宜量又足
<maruxiao> Hi
<hata> 京东你妹，第一次买就怀了
<private> ...
 * ofan 求推荐TP机
<private> ofan: 小Y?
<ofan> private: 啥?
<alpha080> private: 网购好了，不放心可以用苏宁的网店
<private> y450?
<ofan> 要TP
<private> alpha080: 我看看，
<private> ofan: p
<private> ofan: o
<alpha080> private: 啥城市？
<private> alpha080: 石河子
<RuiZi> 昨天的活动有视频了吗
<alpha080> 挺大个城市啊，没苏宁啥的？
<hata> 昨天哪个说晚上上传
<private> alpha080: 有，不知道有没有货，隔天瞅瞅
<zhojang> 什么活动？北邮那个？
<RuiZi> 嗯
<zkwlx> 哪位朋友知道怎么用brctl架设有线网卡和无线网卡的网桥？有线是ADSL上网，我想用移动设备WIFI连电脑上网。
<alpha080> private: 我的意思是你不放心网购的话，可以在苏宁的在线商城买，然后等货到了本地，去本地自提
<RuiZi> zhojang: 你去了吗
<alpha080> 本地购买不划算的
<zhojang> 木有，在家打扫卫生
<maruxiao> 昨天的活动没录像貌似
<stalins> 我在Emacs上玩贪吃蛇……
<maruxiao> 不过照片一堆一堆的
<stalins> 然后他告诉我：Failed to access scores file……
<private> alpha080: 哦，没试过网购，有点顾虑
 * ^k^ 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.04 
 * private 饿了
<alpha080> private: 不算啥网购吧，你可以到本地商店自提的
<z777> stalins: emacs 熟不
<private> alpha080: 哦
<private> 试了下硬解，果然不费CPU也...
<wzssyqa> maruxiao: 以往有录像的也没发出来
<hata> wzssyqa←␣←; 快发，我要鲁管子
<zhojang> 得有人捐赠空间啊
<private> hata: -.-
<private> å¿«..
<alpha080> hata: 对bl有爱...
<wzssyqa> hata: 一堆大老爷们，你撸个屁还差不多
<zhojang> 你看人讲ppt也能撸管？
<private> 哈哈
<hata> 你发我就撸
<maruxiao> 据说 10.04 比这次气氛好得多啊……
<RuiZi> 咱这就没个女的？
<hata> 人少？
<alpha080> 已经撸到超越物理层次的水准了...
<hata> 用unity的多还是gnome3的多
<private> 都少..
<hata> 都装ubuntu-server版？
<private> 互撸娃
<maruxiao> 我们班两台让我弄得一直是 unity……
<linuxer0203> ...
<linuxer0203> hi
<edison0354> lerosua: 你老婆挺漂亮的嘛～:-D
<private> debian
<^k^> linuxer0203, 好  ㍤ 
<maruxiao> 回班了 楼里不让用手机
<alpha080> ping lerosua'gf
<private> 。, 。
<zhojang> gnome2 经典模式 无特效
<zkwlx> 哪位朋友知道怎么用brctl架设有线网卡和无线网卡的网桥？有线是ADSL上网，我想用移动设备WIFI连电脑上网。
<hata> zkwlx←␣←; 还不如买个无线路由方便
<linuxer0203> +1
<zkwlx> hata, 那不是要花钱吗，咱系穷淫/__\
<linuxer0203> 准备给自己学校做个pdf
<lerosua> edison0354: 表打她主意啊 ,:-)
<linuxer0203> 穷淫＋
<linuxer0203> 1
<edison0354> lerosua: ……对我来说还是太大了吧……
<linuxer0203>  多大？
<lerosua> edison0354:  呵呵
<linuxer0203> how old
<private> .
<lerosua> linuxer0203: 这样问很唐突哩，你不知道年龄是女人的秘密嘛
 * private 准备吃饭-.-
<vincnd> test
<^k^> vincnd, ....  ㍥ 
<vincnd> 刚刚又掉了
<kenifanying> 今天看了下/var/log/messages的信息，其中有个关于njit-client的warning： Libgcrypt warning: missing initialization - please fix the application
<kenifanying>  怎么解决？
<lerosua> 午觉时间了，大家要珍惜啊
<_ninja> 还有午休
<stalins> emacs怎么用irc?
<edison0354> stalins: ERC
<stalins> 用不了
<z777> stalins: M-x erc
<stalins> The package erc should be rebuilt with new debhelper to get trigger support
 * edison0354 话说谁用了chromium那个新界面了……感觉不如side-tab好用啊
<hata> edison0354←␣←; 是不是要自己编译
<edison0354> hata: 不要……
<stalins> 然后呢
<hata> 为啥我用最新的源也找不到那个flag
<stalins> sever是神马？
<hata> edison0354←␣←; 为啥我用最新的源也找不到那个flag
<edison0354> hata: 有的
<hata> edison0354←␣←; 哪个源啊？
<^k^> 新⇨ 常用硬件支持 • ubuntu10.04的声卡au8820声音卡而且用到后来自动消失了？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=331453&p=2329769#p2329769 ubuntu10.04的声卡au8820声音卡而且用到后来自动消失了？用的系统默认的alsa驱动，但是声音很卡，经常顿住，旺的声卡是帝盟s90，后来按照网上的方法安装了oss4.2驱动还是不行，应该是不支持我这声 ...
<if_else> 各位，django 中怎么关联 contrib.auth 中 User 的 is_staff 属性，使普通用户也可以登录 admin 后台？谢谢
<stalins> 咱的irc port是什么？
<hata> stalins←␣←; 6667
<z777> 默认的就好
<jiero> 什么的
<jiero> 离开了。
<stalins> 好
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 你真的很黑吗？干嘛都叫你黑人？
<wzssyqa> edison0354: 你说呢？
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 不知……
<hata> edison0354←␣←; 别躲，快告诉我
<edison0354> hata: 啊，chromium官方build里的就有的，我现在是瘟到死的版本，Linux的还没升级……
<hata> edison0354←␣←; 原来如此，版本号多少？
<stalins`> who
<edison0354> hata: 昨天的13.0.767.0就有了
<stalins`> hello
<stalins`> i'm using emacs
<^k^> stalins`, 好  ㍥ 
<hata> edison0354←␣←; 这个版本号今天看见ppa在build了
<z777> stalins`: hello
<z777> stalins`: 用多久了 怎么没有emacs-cn
<stalins`> who knows
<wangqianglao> .....
<stalins`> i think that i may use only English to chat...
<z777> stalins`: what
<wangqianglao> what？
<stalins`> emacs don't support chinese...
<z777> stalins`: emacs本身就输入中文 不用配置
<jyf1987> qq说他客户端开放了？
<wangqianglao> 哈哈
<z777> jyf1987: 那么好
<hata> jyf1987←␣←; 这么囧？
<jyf1987> http://im.qq.com/qplus/
<stalins`> i can't use ibus
<jyf1987> 在这里 不知道什么概念
<stalins`> ...
<wangqianglao> ubuntu上QQ登不上
<wangqianglao> 还是用webQQ好点
<edison0354> jyf1987: ……
<stalins`> will the Ubuntu sever be harmonious in the future?
<void1> why? ubuntu server has the ability to cross over the wall?
<YinHang> :)
<hata> Wayland Backend 	pending 		done (merged into master)
<hata> 发错
<larry2> qq是怎么个开放法啊
 * edison0354 那个高一的小朋友是哪位？
<edison0354> larry2: 开API就可以了,不过这也是不可能的^
<larry2> edison0354: 那它自己说自己开放是什么开放了
<edison0354> larry2: 真的说了吗……
<larry2> edison0354: im.qq.com/qplus
<larry2> edison0354: 好像不是说开放api
<private> 打广告而已，开放毛了
<edison0354> larry2: 日，尼玛疼逊就TM一SB
<edison0354> larry2: 想像Google一样做整个平台呗
<larry2> edison0354: 搞的好像很复杂
<larry2> edison0354: 内心那么不开放，难吧
 * ^k^ 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.04 
<private> 幌子
<jyf1987> libqq现在还可用么
<edison0354> shellex: MM好！
<shellex> edison0354: 哈？
<shellex> edison0354: 你好
 * private 又看见了惊人的一幕
<private> .
<private> ls
<^k^> 新⇨ 常用硬件支持 • 呃 刚刚发帖发到系统安装了~ 丢人，再求助下inter i5 520M集成显卡的问题~ 标题要长…… http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=331458&p=2329835#p2329835 今天上午刚刚成功安装了ubuntu11.04 原来安装过老版本，但因为对商务本（戴尔成就 Vostro 3700）支持不好，很多驱不起来，所以放弃。 昨天同学刚装了11.04 说挺好， ...
<szsloss2> IRC 两个# 号是 什么意思啊？？
<szsloss2> IRC 两个# 号是 什么意思啊？？
<NoIE> /dev/dsp 文件找不到怎么办？
<private> 谁推荐个term下的字体,养眼的
<zzmfish> private, detavu sans mono
<zzmfish> private, dejavu sans mono
<private> zzmfish: let me try
<shellex> private: Monaco'
<private> shellex: is that in apt source?
<shellex> private: no. it's not a free font.
<private> shellex: all right,i gived it up
<webOS> ubuntu 如何保存 奇艺 电影
<webOS> qiyi.com 想下载保存，然后到TV 上去播放。
<webOS> 怎么弄呢？
<webOS> qiyi.com 自己广告宣传说，是正版，我下载应该没有问题吧。在电脑上看，在电视重播，应该不算盗版吧
<webOS> 给力！
<alpha080> firefox的video downloader扩展
<alpha080> https://marvin-42.appspot.com/%3Fp%3D41001
<alpha080> 晕
<hata> alpha080←␣←; 啊，以前能直接在tmp里面拿多好啊
<alpha080> http://www.baidu.com
<webOS> 是阿。现在找不到 cache
<alpha080> 小k傻了？
<zhangkaixuan> 这个网速 真tmd郁闷了。。。一会正常 一会慢的让人着急。。。。xxxxx
<hata> 球旧版flash= =
<alpha080> 原来小k不在啊...
<webOS> alpha080: video download 好像很多个，哪个是呢 ？
<alpha080> 第一名就是了
<webOS> alpha080: flash video downloader (youtube)  的那个？
<alpha080> no
<alpha080> webOS: video downloadhelper
<alpha080> 支持xxx站点的XD
 * ^k^ 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.04 
<webOS> 哦看哦看
<zhangkaixuan> ^k^:小k同学，我们这里有些傻叉的玩意又开始断网了，工作没办法进行了 怎么办...
<^k^> zhangkaixuan, 这究竟是什么时候？  ㍦ 
<zhangkaixuan> ^k^:妇女是每月都有那次几天 他们我就不知道了 不错从天天都有的情况来看 应该是傻叉到了极品
<^k^> zhangkaixuan, 两个人的性别似乎大同小异我。  ㍦ 
<zhangkaixuan> ^k^:呐呐呐 那些在监察网络的没有大同小异的生物 机器人都知道是怎么回事了...
<^k^> zhangkaixuan, 这大约是现在的时间。  ㍦ 
<webOS> alpha080: 好像没有下载的功能？
<zhangkaixuan> ^k^:恩恩 唉 你说他们每天都有这么几天 回家怎么跟家人交代啊...
<zhangkaixuan> ^k^:会贫xxx的
<private> .
<^k^> zhangkaixuan, 你知道吗，你可以下载自己的聊天机器人和机器人创建自己的个性？  ㍦ 
<vic> ^k^: 你好
<hata> 然后和机械人激情聊天
<^k^> vic, 您好！  ㍦ 
<zhangkaixuan> ^k^:哦 下载后还能上传吗 唉 等到那些性别没有大同小异的人能够随时监察我电脑的时候我在下载吧
<alpha080> webOS: 20可以啊，点击	图标
<vic> ^k^: 你是男的女的啊？
<webOS> alpha080: 我是FF4.0
<^k^> vic, 不，我是一个女机器人实体。  ㍦ 
<vic> ^k^: 原来是mm啊
 * MeaCulpa windows实在难搞...
<alpha080> 20是我女儿打的，，。
<vic> 现在去win就是为了玩游戏  然后就迷茫了
<alpha080> ^k^: 小k三围是多少？
<^k^> alpha080, 你是使用Netscape或Explorer？  ㍧ 
 * MeaCulpa 在windows下面折腾expect, winpexpect 和plink.exe... 实在累...
<jyf1987> alpha080: 你还有女儿？ 而且会打字
<private> .
<alpha080> 她会乱按一气...
<alpha080> 不过小东西认识abc
<private> good
<private> 有潜力
<larywhy> 那很快就认识cde了，哈哈
<jyf1987> 额 多大？
<private> 按个os出来
<jiong>    争取10就考个reht的认证。。哈哈
<jiong> 争取10岁的时候
<lemonhallatvpn> alpha080: ~~~
<lemonhallatvpn> alpha080: 女儿好啊
<jojol> alpha080: 哇，有闺女啊
<^k^> 新⇨ 其它类Unix OS发行版 • 召唤FreeBSD党 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=331469&p=2329873#p2329873 最近有换新机器，并且在新机器上使用PC-BSD的打算，问下： A卡现在是不是完全么有在FB上开3D的办法？实在不行我买N卡。 64 BIT的FB上，Flash能用么？ 相对于Ubuntu等Linux发行版，有哪些严重影响使用体验的问题？（只有KDE我是知道的） ...
<lofwind> ...
<moriramar> microcai: 來了！
<timber> 驱动是不是还是X的事情？
<leaveboy> 是
<alpha080> 10岁rhce认证....偶不要小小魔女
<alpha080> 她能用irc跟maillist就好了
<alpha080> 以后可以拐骗技术宅，偶觉得技术宅当女婿挺好的
<alpha080> 你们谁要预约的？先交定金
<jyf1987> 预约老婆？ alpha080?
<larry__> who
<peter_huang> alpha080: who???
<alpha080> 恩哼，小女年方两周，天生丽质，熟读九九口诀与the song of abc ,有技术宅中意否，先交50000$定金，二十年后再提后续
<z777> ....
<moriramar> microcai: 你有用 Dracut + Plymouth 嗎？
<moriramar> alpha080: 去死吧你。
<hata> alpha080←␣←; 试用期多长？
<alpha080> 真粗俗啊， sudo apt-get remove -purge moriramar
<hata> alpha080←␣←; 7天退货吗
<hata> alpha080←␣←; 几年保修？
<alpha080> 不退不修，霸王条款，爱咋咋地
<hata> alpha080←␣←; 好吧支付宝交易
<jyf1987> alpha080: 哼哼 那要远离 lemonhallatvpn
<alpha080> jyf1987: 那厮是技术淫，不是技术宅
<alpha080> hata: 支付宝不支持$交易，paypal吧
<hata> alpha080←␣←; 没有，那只能货到付款了
<lemonhallatvpn> jyf1987: ...................................................
<lemonhallatvpn> alpha080: ...........................................
<lemonhallatvpn> alpha080: 我自力更生。。。自己生！！！！
<hata> lemonhallatvpn←␣←; 你好，听说你是个淫
<jyf1987> lemonhallatvpn: 那你生的可就便宜我等了
<alpha080> 新写了文章，有兴趣者围观下？openSUSE的usb安装 http://marvin-42.appspot.com
<lemonhallatvpn> jyf1987: ..............
<lemonhallatvpn> jyf1987: 为毛？
<jyf1987> lemonhallatvpn: 难道你还自己吃不成
<lemonhallatvpn> jyf1987: 我希望自己女婿是个搞销售的
<jyf1987> lemonhallatvpn: 为啥
<lemonhallatvpn> jyf1987: 太宅了不好
<jyf1987> 销售天天装孙子 有啥意思
<alpha080> lemonhallatvpn: 卖掉老丈人呗
<private> -.-
<moriramar> alpha080: Gentoo 用戶表示沒有壓力
<alpha080> 可以给把他老丈人卖一个好价钱
<moriramar> alpha080: 你随意 purge。
<lemonhallatvpn> jyf1987: 算了，在这里说销售。。。那是会被鄙视的
<jyf1987> 哼哼
<private> .,.
<private> o(∩∩)o
<z777> o(∩∩)o
<z777>  
<hata> 有没有发保修的回东京的？
<z777> o(∩∩)o
<z777>  
<hata> 京东
<z777> hata: 坏了？
<hata> 是啊，不能发ems吗
<z777> hata: 什么东西哦
<hata> 移动硬盘
<wujie_> 大家好
<z777> hata: 不是上面提的吗？
 * private 表示吃的好饱...
<hata> 不是啊，送货能送到，提货不肯提
<^k^> wujie_, 好  ㍧ 
<z777> hata: 投诉
<alpha080> moriramar: emerge -C moriramar && emerge --depclean
<alpha080> 敢欺负俺，俺可是ubuntu\suse\arch\gentoo四栖明星
<larry__> #arch-cn 现在是不是不能上了
<moriramar> alpha080: 你什麼時候裝過我呢？難不成那個小女是我的？
<moriramar> larry__: 你確定有嗎？
<larry__> moriramar: 网上看到的，是irc.oftc.net的
<larry__> moriramar: 但是我联不上
<lemonhallatvpn> alpha080: .........
<ramazan> hiall
<kowalski> 发现了一个好字体...
<moriramar> larry__: 呃……oftc上的呀……
<wujie_> 大家好阿
<^k^> wujie_, 好  ㍧ 
<larry__> moriramar: 可是我联不上oftc不知道是怎么回事
<kowalski> 好多万年潜水艇
<z777> kowalski: 什么字体
<z777> 上图看看
<moriramar> larry__: 那我不知道。
<kowalski> z777: Anonymous
<kowalski> z777: awesome下没装截图工具..
<hata> kowalski←␣←; 官网有tips
<z777> 哦
<kowalski> hata: 了解
<hata> kowalski←␣←; 好像是用imagemagick实现
<^k^> 新⇨ 其它类Unix OS发行版 • Gnome-terminal中显示中文时有很多竖条，不知道是opensuse的问题还是gnome-terminal的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=331473&p=2329912#p2329912 如图中所示，鼠标处的汉字，是gnome-terminal中打开的vim界面Screenshot.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 lotutu — 2011-05-16 15:44
<moriramar> Ubuntu 現在默認的截圖工具是哪個？
<kowalski> moriramar: gnome-screenshot?
<moriramar> kowalski: 看來還行。
<moriramar> scrot 可能沒那個必要。
 * kowalski 浑身无力
 * kowalski 软倒在地
<wujie> ubuntu11.04号搓
<kowalski> wujie: 我明智的没装
<wujie> 哦
<wujie> 好搓
 * kowalski 睡着了
<leaveboy> 睡觉了
<coffeetang> 因为个人感觉Unit不好用，所以转投了Kubuntu
<coffeetang> beta版安装了，一直升级，没有从新安装正式版
<coffeetang> 目前有个问题困扰我很久，开机引导后蓝屏（Kubuntu背景色）很久才能进入桌面
<sikao_lfs> (15:56:41) 帐号已禁用，您已退出此会话。当帐号重新连接时您将自动重新加入此会话。(16:06:16) 帐号已禁用，您已退出此会话。当帐号重新连接时您将自动重新加入此会话。              够频繁的了
<kowalski> -.-
<wtfxx> 有没有国内的git repo?
<wtfxx> 想找个托管地
<cfy> wtfxx: 一叶有开一个
<wtfxx> cfy: 是么 能给我开个repo用哈子么
<cfy> jyfl987: - -!
<jyfl987> cfy: 开个给我用用
<cfy> nick 变来变去的....
<cfy> jyfl987: 我说一叶....
<cfy> 不是我啊...
<jyfl987> cfy: 你既然说他有 说明你肯定有用
<cfy> jyfl987: 内信一叶
<jyfl987> 怀疑是国外主机
<cfy> jyfl987: 不太方便.一个repo都要说一声,不像github.国内的貌似是
<jyfl987> cfy: 好把 拿我自己的vps搭一个
<cfy> jyfl987: ...
<jyfl987> git repo这个创建比svn屁烦阿
<cfy> gmail已经很难上去了....
<edison0354> cfy: ……
<edison0354> cfy: 还可以吧
<iGoogle> cfy: 别乱说
<cfy> iGoogle: 真的....
<iGoogle> 正常的
<cfy> iGoogle: 要打开好几遍才行....
<iGoogle> 你进过irc，还断2次呢
<edison0354> iGoogle: ……
<cfy> ....
<cfy> edison0354:  iGoogle: http://ilisp.blog.163.com/blog/static/18518832320114154125280/
<iGoogle> 有好玩的没。
<edison0354> cfy: 我不lisp……
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<cfy> edison0354: 你还没学习编程吧?可以学习common lisp,lol
<cfy> iGoogle: cl
<edison0354> cfy: ……
<iGoogle> 比速度，很傻的。
<cfy> iGoogle: 怎么傻了?
<alpha080> Hosts大法急急如律令
<iGoogle> 那和机制和库有关
<iGoogle> 处理流程
<cfy> ...
<alpha080> edison0354: python.
<iGoogle> 编译后，看asm，手动再优化吧。 cfy lol
<Lavande> 内核crash，log在哪里看？
<edison0354> alpha080: 恩
<cfy> iGoogle: 不会asm啊...问题在于....
<edison0354> Lavande: /var/log
<lemonhallatvpn> edison0354: 求DHD
<Lavande> edison0354: 这么多呢……
<edison0354> lemonhallatvpn: 求逊雷离线
<lemonhallatvpn> cfy: 我今天才知道什么叫做堆栈
<lemonhallatvpn> cfy: 以及为何会堆栈溢出
<iGoogle> cfy: 。玩笑的拉，等到asm了。你没啥好动的了。因为那是高级语言的结构决定了的。
<lemonhallatvpn> cfy: 以及为何大家这么喜欢堆栈溢出
<iGoogle> 除开自己写的
 * edison0354 chrome的淫淫网改造器不好使了？？？
<iGoogle> lemonhallatvpn: 你也经常溢出的啊
<alpha080> Lol
<iGoogle> 一堆一堆的
<cfy> lemonhallatvpn: 还有人喜欢桟溢出?
<edison0354> ofan: cfy: lemonhallatvpn: http://juetuzhi.net/2011/05/la-feng-shou-ji.html
<cfy> iGoogle: ....
<Kandu> lemonhallatvpn: 什麼是堆棧？
<iGoogle> Kandu: 你是干嘛的
<lemonhallatvpn> cfy: 黑客啊，看来你不是计算机专业出身
<ofan> edison0354: 纳尼嗖来..
<Kandu> iGoogle: 我是來學習的
<cfy> lemonhallatvpn: 哦.......
<iGoogle> 。
<cfy> lemonhallatvpn: 我本来就不是
<ofan> edison0354: .... 拉轰这电话
<ofan> edison0354: 我也用淫淫改造器..
<edison0354> ofan: 今天忽然SB了……不知道咋了……
<edison0354> ofan: 你那里呢？
<alpha080> 这里非专业比专业的多吧
<XwinX> iGoogle:
<ofan> edison0354: 你说人人?
<ofan> edison0354: 我这一切正常
<iGoogle> ，
<edison0354> ofan: 我说淫淫改造器
<alpha080> 非专业+1
<cfy> iGoogle: ee啥专业的?
<ofan> edison0354: 我就用改造器
<lemonhallatvpn> cfy: 堆栈溢出，让指针可以跳到自己指定的代码段。。获得ROOT权限用
<edison0354> ofan: 我的改造器不能改造了我说……
<cfy> lemonhallatvpn: 哦.lisp表示无压力
<lemonhallatvpn> cfy: LISP。。。。是最容易溢出的语言之一了吧
<ofan> edison0354: 没升级?
<cfy> lemonhallatvpn: 你............C才是....
<iGoogle> cfy: 机电
<alpha080> Cy汝敢问大神？
<edison0354> ofan: 升啥级？
<lemonhallatvpn> cfy: LISP鼓励用递归啊。。。。
<ofan> edison0354: 改造器
<cfy> iGoogle: 哦.....
<lemonhallatvpn> cfy: 一不小心就溢出了
<Kandu> lemonhallatvpn: 嗯，啥是堆棧呢？大叔教我啊
<edison0354> cfy: 咦，又能用了，估计是刚刚自动升级掉了……
<cfy> lemonhallatvpn: 没这么鼓励....鼓励的是尾递归....
<edison0354> cfy: 发错……
<edison0354> ofan: 同上……
<edison0354> ofan: 没有改造器好多广告和乱七八糟的东西啊……好不习惯……
<lemonhallatvpn> Kandu: 百度之吧。。。我只是在学JS的时候发觉堆栈溢出很恐怖
<edison0354> lemonhallatvpn: 让你丫的用百毒！
<cfy> lemonhallatvpn: kadu在考你呢...
<cfy> lemonhallatvpn: kandu在考你呢...
<lemonhallatvpn> cfy: 额？
<Kandu> cfy: 我是真不懂
<lemonhallatvpn> edison0354: 我就用就用就用！！！！！！！！！
<cfy> Kandu: ...........
<lemonhallatvpn> Kandu: 你多大啊，叫我大叔，别让我折寿啊！！！
<edison0354> lemonhallatvpn: 让你丫用
<ofan> 谁用bitcoin???
<Kandu> lemonhallatvpn: 21了
<lemonhallatvpn> cfy: Kandu是啥，科班出身？
<cfy> lemonhallatvpn: 不是
<ofan> http://www.bitcoin.org/
<cfy> ofan: raven有没有和你联系过?貌似有合租意向
<ofan> cfy: 没有..
<cfy> ofan: 哦
<cfy> MaskRay: 在不在,看看你能不能ssh cfy@我那vps
<iGoogle> goat?
<cfy> MaskRay: 我这里提示公匙错误...不解
<lemonhallatvpn> 什么是堆？什么是栈？
<iGoogle> cfy: vps。开几个ssh给我吧
<ofan> lemonhallatvpn: 你在学啥?
<kowalski> 堆栈是xx
<kowalski> 我只知道后进先出...
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: 我在仔细得了解，什么时候用堆，什么时候用栈，LUA和C，各种语言杂交的时候不得不知道一些基础。。。。
<lainme> ofan: 那是做什么的……没看明白，虚拟货币？
<ofan> lainme: 是的,基于P2P的虚拟货币交易
<ofan> 而且可以兑换美元貌似
<ofan> lemonhallatvpn: 学C吧
<cfy> ofan: lisp!!!
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: C我不算会。。。。只能说能看懂
<ofan> ..
<ofan> 学下C又不会怀孕
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: 我学过啊。。。。
<kowalski> lisp能做啥？做emasc插件？
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: 但是学和用时两回事儿啊
<ofan> lemonhallatvpn: 要学以致用啊
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: 好吧
<kowalski> irssi怎么翻页？
<ofan> bitcoin的作者貌似是个灰常神秘的人物..
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan:闲了我也用C+LIBEV写个服务器
<ofan> lemonhallatvpn: 额
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: 额，什么。。。学以致用。。我能用到C的地方就是这里了
<kowalski> bitcoin买货币的？有Q币么...
<cfy`> iGoogle:
<ofan> lemonhallatvpn: .....
<Guest14782> iGoogle: 试试,cfy@iperl.co.cc
<cfy> iGoogle: 试试,cfy@iperl.co.cc
<stalins> hello
<^k^> stalins, 好  ㍨ 
<anticlockwise_> 额⋯⋯又忘了把公司的irssi关掉了⋯⋯
<anticlockwise_> 开了screen不关机还真是麻烦啊
<cfy> anticlockwise_: 已经换好公司了?
<kowalski> .
<anticlockwise_> cfy: 没呢，我在家里
<cfy> anticlockwise_: 那连过去关么..
<ofan> kowalski: bitcoin就是货币
<anticlockwise_> cfy: 今天在家工作，不记得我的机器的IP了⋯⋯悲剧啊
<kowalski> ofan: 我英语好烂。。。
<cfy> anticlockwise_: whois anticlockwise看下?
<kowalski> whois kowalski
<anticlockwise_> cfy: 这个只能看到外部的IP的
<cfy> anticlockwise_: 哦....而且你开了cloak...
<alpha080> Whois alpha080
<kowalski> It doesn't working
<anticlockwise_> cfy: 我就是想知道我机器的内部IP
<anticlockwise_> 算了⋯⋯
<kowalski> 叫OP踢一下吧
<cfy> anticlockwise_: 我现在遇到一个诡异的.一台vps.root和jack都能登陆过去..cfy的话,说我Permission denied (publickey).
<cfy> anticlockwise_: 好奇怪
<cfy> anticlockwise_: 可以ghost的.
<iGoogle> Permission denied (publickey).
<Kandu> cfy: 權限是 700 了？
<stalins> the wifi in our school is so fast
<anticlockwise_> cfy: 那就是那台机器没有设置好咯？
<cfy> Kandu: 哦....
<cfy> Kandu: thanks
<cfy> anticlockwise_: iGoogle: Kandu: authorized_keys是root的...
<cfy> anticlockwise_: 我直接复制authorized_keys了..忘记改user了.呵呵
<anticlockwise_> cfy: ⋯⋯
<cfy> 现在好了....
<cfy> Kandu: 看来你也遇到过? :)
 * kowalski 买的彩票又只中了1个号-.-
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯
<cfy> anticlockwise_: ee又下班了....
<anticlockwise_> cfy: 嗯，是啊～～每天我上班就看着EE下班～～
<Kandu> lemonhallatvpn: 剛看了看，稍有了解了。不過緩衝區溢出攻擊能不能保證被攻擊的進程繼續正常執行呢？
<lemonhallatvpn> Kandu: ........都有ROOT权限了。。。想干什么都可以了吧。。。被攻击的程序的正常运行？看你想做间谍程序还是干其他的事情了
<lemonhallatvpn> Kandu: 我其实只是想知道为何递归调用会引起溢出
<Kandu> lemonhallatvpn: 只能取得被攻擊程式的權限吧，不一定 root 吧
<lemonhallatvpn> cfy``: http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/cn/linux/l-systemtap/
<Kandu> lemonhallatvpn: 被攻擊行程(進程)
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<Kandu> cfy``: ^k^ 的網絡比你還差。。
<lemonhallatvpn> Kandu: 具体我不太懂的，我看得资料是用ASM搞的。。。。轻易得到ROOT。。。。。我的关注点不是攻击，而且我的那篇资料上显示活得偏移值地址，以及绕过GCC检查都很麻烦，系统现在也加了很多方式来挡堆栈溢出。
<Kandu> lemonhallatvpn: 哦，thx
<stalins>  who can teach me hacker skill in the linux environment?
<stalins> thx
<alpha080> None
 * kowalski 困死了
<RuiZi> ......
<alpha080> Sudo  /etc/kowalski restart
<edison0354> lemonhallatvpn: 在？
<edison0354> alpha080: ……
<lofwind> 执行一个bash呢。
 * kowalski 已启动
<alpha080> kowalski: how to add star like that u did
<kowalski> alpha080: like this: /me xxx
 * alpha080 kowalski is loading
 * kowalski crashed
 * kowalski crashed again
 * kowalski crashed for ever...
<lemonhallatvpn> edison0354: ?
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: 我发觉systemtap相当有用。。。。。
<edison0354> lemonhallatvpn: http://bt.ktxp.com/html/2010/1029/details-176595.html
<edison0354> lemonhallatvpn: 求发逊雷离线……
<ofan> lemonhallatvpn: 是的,也是个很nb的工具
<alpha080> How to get bot's help?
<alpha080> ^k^: help
<lemonhallatvpn> edison0354: ...........
<kowalski> edison0354: 邮件如何？
<edison0354> kowalski: ？
<zkwlx> test
<kowalski> edison0354: 用邮件发得行不
<edison0354> kowalski: 额，你也有逊雷会员？
<kowalski> edison0354: 没，我直接BT
<edison0354> kowalski: 我是让大叔发我逊雷离线文件，比BT快多了……
<kowalski> edison0354: 哦，没用过迅雷...
<stalins> ...
<edison0354> kowalski: ……我知道逊雷吸血……
<kowalski> edison0354: 吸血什么的最无爱了..
<edison0354> lemonhallatvpn: 大叔发没……
<hata> 吸血刺激
<edison0354> kowalski: 必然……但是离线文件直接吸的是逊雷服务器的血……
<kowalski> edison0354: 哦
<Kandu> edison0354: 要花錢的吧
<edison0354> Kandu: 必然，所以我找大叔给我发……
<lemonhallatvpn> edison0354: 没。。。。
<edison0354> lemonhallatvpn: 求发……
<edison0354> lemonhallatvpn: 动下爪爪就发来了撒～
<kowalski> 果然BT特别慢..
<lemonhallatvpn> edison0354: 没秒掉
<edison0354> lemonhallatvpn: 囧，那就留着慢慢下吧，下完再给我……
<edison0354> kowalski: 我找到的唯一一个体积可以接受的无字幕的电磁炮OVA^
<hata> 难道你要重新配字幕
<kowalski> edison0354: 对JAPAN动漫无爱..
<quanru> 问个c++问题： 如何创建一个MyArray类 可以自动扩大容量  这个类要存放抽象类
<edison0354> hata: 外挂
<edison0354> hata: 下下来无字幕的1-24+OVA，然后写脚本封3个字幕进去，弄成mkv然后收藏……
<kowalski> -.-
<lemonhallatvpn> edison0354: 好了。。。发了。。。。。
<edison0354> lemonhallatvpn: 好快……
<cfy``> Kandu: sigh......
<lemonhallatvpn> edison0354: 你找我就是各种求
<edison0354> lemonhallatvpn: 必然
<hata> 好快啊
<cfy``> lemonhallatvpn: 以前貌似是弄成一样的机器然后缓冲区溢出来搞.现在不清楚.
<edison0354> lemonhallatvpn: 对了，还有个关键第四号的720，等下再给我发下……
<cfy``> lemonhallatvpn: 一样的环境
<lemonhallatvpn> cfy``: 找偏移？
<edison0354> hata: 知道这东西的威力了吧……
<edison0354> hata: 然后基本能满速度下下来
<edison0354> hata: 自己拖的话……都不一定能拖下来……
<hata> 我一直表示我爱迅雷
<cfy``> lemonhallatvpn: 不清楚.
<lemonhallatvpn> edison0354: 年底我会员就到期了
<lemonhallatvpn> edison0354: 要不要续费呢？
<edison0354> lemonhallatvpn: 那现在抓紧时间下……
<edison0354> lemonhallatvpn: http://www.bittorrentmonster.com/Video/Unsorted/%E9%A3%9E%E9%B8%9F%E5%A8%B1%E4%B9%90_bbs.hdbird.com_.%E5%85%B3%E9%94%AE%E7%AC%AC%E5%9B%9B%E5%8F%B7.720p.%E4%B8%AD%E8%8B%B1%E5%AD%97%E5%B9%95.torrent
<lemonhallatvpn> edison0354: 自己去买一个呗。。。。
<edison0354> lemonhallatvpn: ç©·æ·«
<kowalski> .
<edison0354> lemonhallatvpn: 有你的就行了，多买浪费……
<lemonhallatvpn> edison0354: 我年底就100G空间了。。。。。
<edison0354> lemonhallatvpn: 上面是关键第四号的720……你懂得……
<lemonhallatvpn> edison0354: 累。。。。。
<edison0354> lemonhallatvpn: 年费会员不是有几K TB的空间？
<edison0354> lemonhallatvpn: 再动动爪爪撒～
<edison0354> lemonhallatvpn: :-D
<lemonhallatvpn> edison0354: 我年纪这么大了。。你体谅我一下。。别老蹭我的迅雷了。。。。
<edison0354> lemonhallatvpn: 你体谅下俺这刚满20的小朋友撒～
 * edison0354 该觅食去了……
 * kowalski 挥了挥手
<^k^> 新⇨ 启动和引导 • Ubuntu10.10开机关机时闪屏 打印的信息格式乱 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=331486&p=2330004 ubuntu 10.10 ATI卡 开机时， 在开机菜单选择进入以后 黑屏一段时间，只有左上角的光标 然后会闪两下才显示ubuntu10.10的进度 屏幕输入的开机信息排版混乱 不是一行一行显示的 都出现重叠 这时候的屏幕亮度也不是设置 ...
<fillayu> hi
<fillayu> 我租到房子了， 1100，
<^k^> fillayu, 好  ㍩ 
<jyfl987> fillayu: 在帝都？
<_ninja> ?
<if_else> 各位兄台，screen 的窗口关闭后，session 的历史记录可否查看的？
<FrankLv> if_else: 我用irssi上IRC，开自动日志，不知道你要看什么
<jyfl987> log在网上挂着的
<if_else> FrankLv: 兄，我在 screen 打开一个页面，后执行了一些命令，之后关闭了哪个shell ，哪些输出历史可以恢复吗？
<if_else> 谢谢兄台！
<jyfl987> vps的io可真烂
<edison0354> jyfl987: 谁来帝都了？
<edison0354> ofan: arch的bbs你还是不能上？
<jyfl987> edison0354: 不知道
<jyfl987> 终于把我vps上配了个git repo
<uni00> 有位同事的电脑是原来学校用的，上面装了海光蓝卡。请问怎么禁用或卸载下来？
<FrankLv> if_else: screen 也可以开log的，不过有些东西的输出不是很容易看，命令结果应该还可以吧
<FrankLv> jyfl987: 呵呵，我还用irssi上msn和gtalk的，用来看看留言
 * FrankLv 下班闪人
<if_else> FrankLv: 谢谢兄台le
<lemonhall> FrankLv: irrssi可以上QQ不
<hata> lemonhall←␣←; 可以的
<FrankLv> FrankLv: 就是用bitlbee的，我也想上
<FrankLv> hata: 愿闻其详
<lemonhall> hata: 可以的啊
<vic> 无聊啊
<hata> bitlbee可以支持purple但是效果我觉得一般
<FrankLv> hata: 我现在就是用purple上msn的，功能比自带的多些。上次好像qq不行，能文字聊天就够了啊
<hata> 要更新libqq啊
<Loongjiang> hi
<FrankLv> hata: Oh,是要手动更新么？源里没
<^k^> Loongjiang, 好  ㍪ 
<hata> libqq？
<FrankLv> hata: 恩，purple的libqq么？
<hata> google code 有
<hata> 当时用arch，不记得项目里有没有deb包
<hata> 反正就一个so
<FrankLv> hata: got it. http://code.google.com/p/libqq-pidgin/downloads/list
<FrankLv> hata: libqq-pidgin
<hata> 遇上要添验证码的情况别找我
<hata> 遮脸
 * edison0354 google reader又上不去了……
<fillayu> jyfl987  上海
<vic> bjtu的源又咋了？？
<vic> 无聊的想升个级都不给力了
<wen> 我的10.10 登陆直接进入超级终端 进不了系统 有人知道是什么原因吗？谢谢
<wen> help help help
<wzssyqa> wen: 运行下startx 看看输出什么
<wen> X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.
<wzssyqa> wen: 你乱设权限了？
<wen> 用root 运行了下显示：Fatal server error:
<wen> Server is already active for display 0
<wen> 	If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock
<wen> 	and start again.
<wen> Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support
<wen> 	 at http://wiki.x.org
<^k^> wen:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<wen> ???
<mkdir> 请问KVM中如何做到VMWARE的快照功能呢？
<linsux> 五笔比本机安装，慢多少
<kowalski> iSUSE: 你用的SUSE?
<iSUSE> kowalski: yep
<kowalski> iSUSE: 感觉怎样？
<kowalski> ..
<kowalski> 你到底爱谁？
<iSUSE> 无聊博爱下
<kowalski> -.-
<iSUSE> 感觉很好啊
<kowalski> 截图瞅瞅
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统安装和升级 • 11.04的大BUG，简直令人无法忍受！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=331498&p=2330171 当某个窗口大小发生改变，最大化或从最大化恢复，或者从当前窗口变成非激活窗口，或者从非激活窗口变成当前窗口的时候，总之，就是涉及到窗口重绘的时候，有很大的可能（并非每次都会）会变成一片空白。整 ...
<iSUSE> 现在不是suse,被我老婆带走鸟。。。
<iSUSE> 偶不想重启...
<kowalski> -.-
<eagleqing> 晚上好  各位
<Freebuilder> 刀磨得太利了，一不小心就……
<Freebuilder> 菠萝两半了，但我只想挖槽
<oooo> 没人说话？
<flay> 。。
<oooo> 好不活跃
<vic> 一点都不活跃
<imadper> 求助，用debian的，你们的源里面有e17吗？
<fillayu> 你们有自己煮饭吗
<imadper> fillayu: 很多年了
<fillayu> 自己煮很多年了？
<imadper> fillayu: 恩
<imadper> fillayu: 从高中开始
<fillayu> 北京有自己煮饭房子，很贵啊
<imadper> fillayu: 我在北京不用租房...
<fillayu> 我要
<Freebuilder> fillayu, 自己煮的好吃
<imadper> fillayu: 我都在北京住了二十年了，要是租房，光房租就把我家老底坑光了
<imadper> fillayu: 要求别太高，你打算租多钱月的？
<fillayu> 1100，是我现在租的
<fillayu> Freebuilder 好吃很多
<fillayu> 自己煮饭，真的会很浪费时间吗
<Freebuilder> fillayu, 我的住所没有厨房
<imadper> fillayu: 我家在蒲黄榆有一间一居，带小厨房，现在可能要出租
<imadper> fillayu: 会，主要是买菜、洗菜还有切菜
<Freebuilder> fillayu, 主要搞无烟烹饪
<fillayu> imadper  多少价位
<imadper> fillayu: 不知道他们租多少，要知道，可是二环呦~~
<imadper> fillayu: 我估计在1500左右把
<fillayu> imadper  二环才 1500?
<imadper> fillayu: 小，40平
<fillayu> imadper  这么便宜？
<fillayu> 在上海，随便一小单间，都要 1500, 1600
<imadper> fillayu: 恩...应该是，我不了解行情，他们正要租
<fillayu> 更别说有小厨的
<fillayu> 有厨房的，基本上靠2500+
<imadper> 小厨房，很小，我以前在那里做了一年多饭
<imadper> fillayu: 那边的菜市场倒是很近
<fillayu> 二环才1500，感觉这个价位有点低得离谱？
<fillayu> 四环那两居，都要3K
<imadper> fillayu: 那就是我的行情了解错了
<fillayu> 大错特错
<imadper> fillayu: 那就是2k5
<fillayu> 那你住新房？
<imadper> fillayu: 对呀
<fillayu> 真好
<imadper> fillayu: 真不好
<fillayu> 要是1.5k的，就租给我吧，哈
<imadper> fillayu: 超远
<lemonhall> fillayu: 我去上海就活不了了
<imadper> fillayu: 我得去问问
<imadper> fillayu: 你工作？
<fillayu> imadper  不排除去北京的可能，可能是一年后。。到时就租你的房子
<imadper> fillayu: 呵呵，好~
<imadper> fillayu: 去做软件？
<fillayu> 不一定，可能是去玩
<fillayu> 玩一两个月，如果住旅馆太贵
<lemonhall> imadper: 确实便宜
<lemonhall> imadper: 我朋友租4000
<imadper> lemonhall: 恩，估计我行情错了，我不关心这个的
<imadper> lemonhall: 在哪儿？
<lemonhall> imadper: 海淀附近
<imadper> lemonhall: 中关村呀，学院路呀，都很贵的
<edison0354> lemonhall: 2K啊
<csslayer> 得看面积
<fillayu> 北京那有搞群租房吗
<fillayu> 把一间隔成N间的
<csslayer> fillayu: 当然有
<imadper> fillayu: 给你指条明路？
<csslayer> fillayu: 我同学之前就租那种的，他租的时候1千多
<imadper> fillayu: 去宣武区，平方，很小，可以做饭，八百以下，这个是真的，就是条件超差
<fillayu> 宣武区 在几环？
<csslayer> imadper: 二环，小时候住那边
<imadper> fillayu: 二环以里
<imadper> csslayer: 现在没了...
<fillayu> 二环也有这么便宜的？
<fillayu> 神奇
<imadper> csslayer: 你小时候住哪儿？
<csslayer> imadper: 宣武门
<imadper> fillayu: 对，但是十来平方
<imadper> csslayer: 一样呀！！！
<fillayu> 上海的“二环” 是不可能会有这种房子的
<imadper> csslayer: 宣外大街
<imadper> fillayu: 我说的是小平方，冬天要用炉子那种
<csslayer> imadper: 小学在宣外大街小学 XD
<csslayer> fillayu: 他说的是 “平房”
<imadper> csslayer: 又一样，现在成酒店了
<csslayer> imadper: 不知道，我走的时候最后的印象是夜校
<imadper> csslayer: 哦，那你比我早一些，我毕业没几年就成酒店了
<csslayer> imadper: 更小的时候住蒲黄榆的 XD，看上面提到了
<imadper> csslayer: 我从那儿搬了就去蒲黄与了..
<edison0354> csslayer: 咦，你来IRC了啊
<csslayer> imadper: 我现在家离蒲黄榆也不算太远…… 在木樨园
<csslayer> edison0354: 来打酱油
<imadper> csslayer: 恩，我家远了...
<imadper> csslayer: 在管庄
<csslayer> fillayu: 完全没要求可以租床位…… 我刚上研究生的时候最便宜300-400……
<imadper> 同志们，debian的源里面有e17没？？
<derek_djx> hi all
<imadper> hi you
<flay> Q+是个神马东东
<^k^> derek_djx, 好  ㍬ 
<fillayu> 你们会把几分之几的钱花在租房上，工资的几分之几
<derek_djx> 很冷清
<imadper> fillayu: 住宿舍，世界上最贵的房价
<edison0354> imadper: 宿舍，四环内，一年650……
<chgtg> 兄弟们用什么播放3D视频？
<imadper> edison0354: 。。。。
<imadper> chgtg: 大脑
<chgtg> 有2D到3D的转化软件吗？
<imadper> chgtg: nvidia有
<chgtg> imadper: 意识流
<imadper> chgtg: 没win的
<kanoe> 俄国人出了一个音乐播放器：foobnix
<imadper> chgtg: 你买到3d肉蒲团了？
<chgtg> imadper: N记有linux原生的？
<chgtg> imadper: 没
<kanoe> 俄国人出了一个音乐播放器：foobnix
<imadper> chgtg: win的
<jiero> 现在最好的手机： http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Nokia-N900-32GB-QWERTY-Phone-2BATT-4GB-BLUE-7GIFTS-/250805524773?pt=Cell_Phones&hash=item3a652c9925#shId
<tonghuix> 首次用opensuse 上这个irc频道
<chgtg> imadper: 嗯。谢谢！
<fillayu> edison0354  imadper  csslayer  这里涉及到价值观的问题了。。 除非是有很大经济条件的受限原因。比如特别穷，或者是极需用钱之类。否则为何要去住那种宿舍了？ 又脏，又臭，人又挤，最关键是东西放那不安全
<edison0354> fillayu: ……
<kanoe> 俄国人出了一个音乐播放器：foobnix
<edison0354> fillayu: 我还上学……囧……
<csslayer> fillayu: 他们说住宿舍仅仅是因为俺们还是学生而已&……
<fillayu> edison0354  imadper  csslayer   我学生时，从没想过住宿舍以外的房子
<csslayer> kanoe: ……你很寂寞啊。。。支持啥平台
<imadper> fillayu: 什么呀，我说的那写小平房很正常的...很多北京人都住那里，算了，大杂院很爽的，我住了17年，前年才搬出去
<kanoe> 哈哈，支持linux平台
<csslayer> fillayu: 我那会租房是因为正好毕业，本科和研究生中间没房子住，家比较远，假期还要干活
<csslayer> kanoe: 开源否？
<kanoe> 开源~可以在线搜索音乐，还可以免费下载，支持cue
<kanoe> 也支持很多音乐格式，还可以播放电影
<edison0354> kanoe: QT还GTK？
<kanoe> 呃呃
<fillayu> edison0354 csslayer  csslayer 现在的情况是，当你在一个陌生城市打工，你有一份收入，同时你得租房的情况
<kanoe> GTK
<edison0354> kanoe: ffmpeg还是gstreamer？
<kanoe> 啊，这么专业，我不懂啊~
<fillayu> edison0354 csslayer  csslayer   那么你是会尽可能的少花钱，还是说多花一点钱，让自己过得好一点
<kanoe> edison0354, 这么专业，我不懂啊
<csslayer> kanoe: 唔，这种风格的我还是更prefer quodlibet
<imadper> fillayu: 看经济状况
<imadper> fillayu: 允许的话，就好一些
<kanoe> 这个音乐播放器音质还蛮好的~
<fillayu> 大部分人的价值观应该都是这样吧
<csslayer> kanoe: 播放器和音质无关，音质只和解码器有关
<kanoe> 哦~
<csslayer> fillayu: 看要几个人住了
<imadper> kanoe: 用集成声卡，就不用考虑音质了
<fillayu> 基本上每个播放器都有这个实力让你觉得好听
<kanoe> 我只是遇到点问题其实
<fillayu> csslayer  如果是一个人住了
<csslayer> kanoe: 而且解码器也都基本差不多……剩下就是声卡，声卡貌似影响更大。。
<kanoe> 就是它标签显示不正常，即使已经转化成utf-8格式
<imadper> fillayu: 找个mm合租一个两居也不错~~
<csslayer> kanoe: 我推荐你试试quodlibet
<imadper> csslayer: 声卡和耳机影响超大
<csslayer> kanoe: cue的话……貌似deadbeaf不错，我没用过。
<kanoe> csslayer, 但是为什么不同的音乐播放器，音质会有差别
<fillayu> imadper  这种情况不是随便都有的。当找不着MM时？
<imadper> fillayu: 看你工作的地方了，要是周围实在太贵了，那也是没办法，只能降低居住水平了
<csslayer> kanoe: 我这搓耳朵听了多少年听不出区别，也就最近换了耳机感受大不一样了
<fillayu> 是啊，我现在也只能如此
<imadper> 什么耳机？
<csslayer> 哎呀呀，作为KDE党很想说Amarok的，不过应该不会被考虑的说……
<imadper> fillayu: 现在？你在哪儿呢？
<kanoe> 哈哈哈~~耳机当然很重要了，我是外接音响，感觉很明显不同
<fillayu> 在上海
<imadper> kanoe: 音响烧不起，随便一个合适的就两三万
<kanoe> csslayer, 我没那么高级，就一个500多的~
<csslayer> foobnix 用gstreamer，官网写了
<imadper> kanoe: 500多买个shure的耳机，已经是极品了
<edison0354> csslayer: 那天竟然让你平安的讲完KDE了……
<kanoe> imadper, 是哦~
<imadper> 有人用gstreamer-vaapi成功了吗？？？
<csslayer> edison0354: 欢迎现在补回来 XD
<kanoe> imadper, csslayer ，标签编码搞得我淡疼，要么乱码，要么格式不支持，没有一个省心的~
<edison0354> csslayer: 囧
<imadper> kanoe: audicious
<imadper> kanoe: 没这问题
<edison0354> imadper: vdpau表示淡定……
<kanoe> 什么格式都支持么？
<csslayer> kanoe: quodlibet !
<edison0354> imadper: 而且还是ffmpeg……
<imadper> edison0354: ，，，n卡。。。。
<imadper> kanoe: 不支持html
<tusooa> ls
<csslayer> edison0354: 我很坏的 XD，来踢馆小心被反踢哦
<kanoe> imadper, foobnix的官网上不去，应该是一堆俄文吧，我去过它的论坛
<imadper> 。。。嗷~
<edison0354> csslayer: ……
<lainme> edison0354: 你要用mac踢馆
<edison0354> csslayer: 回北大去找马猴少女吧……
<edison0354> lainme: ……………………
<edison0354> lainme: 还是MM了解我……
<csslayer> edison0354: 我有妹子我自豪……就算你们认为我是死宅
<csslayer> lainme: 我老讨厌apple了
<csslayer> lainme: 最讨厌的就是全局菜单 XD
<fillayu> csslayer  你搞CSS布局的？
<csslayer> fillayu: 我打酱油的
<oooo> 谁知道怎么剪切视频？
<oooo> pitivi总是崩溃
<csslayer> oooo: kdenlive !
<csslayer> oooo: 剪辑的话……
<Loongjiang> edison0354: 为什么说北大的是是--马猴少女-呢
<oooo> csslayer: gnome用的也行吗
<csslayer> oooo: 光切分……ffmpeg
<imadper> oooo: 可以
<edison0354> Loongjiang: 你知道啥时ma hoi xiu jiu吗？
<oooo> csslayer: 具体操作难不，ffmpeg
<csslayer> oooo: 没一个linux软件不能跑在任何桌面的……
<edison0354> fillayu: 他的ID其实是 cs slayer
<csslayer> oooo: ffmpeg就是敲命令行……
<csslayer> oooo: 我不知道你具体要求&……
<oooo> csslayer: 我用openshot不会剪切
<edison0354> oooo：final cut pro……
<csslayer> oooo: 光裁剪而已？还是要拼接什么的……
<edison0354> oooo：光是trim的话，用mkvtoolnix吧……
<fillayu> edison0354  应该不是
<Loongjiang> edison0354: 别打拼音，鬼才看得懂
<oooo> csslayer: 我的要求就是从一段视频中剪出来一段
<fillayu> csslayer  用CSS3
<fillayu> ？
<edison0354> oooo: 也可以做merge的
<oooo> csslayer: 就这样的
<fillayu> 在梳头发时，有头发脱落的现象吗？ 据说这是亚健康的表现
<oooo> edison0354: 有简单的方法不
 * imadper 寸头，从来不梳
<csslayer> oooo: 我看下ffmpeg参数……应该一条命令搞定。。
<eagleqing> 谁知道 有没有转换文件编码的命令?
<csslayer> eagleqing: 视频？图片？
<edison0354> oooo: mkvtoolnix很简单啊，不过出来是mkv，想其他容器的话再remux下就行了……
<oooo> csslayer: 我用openshot，结果界面和google到的不一羊，没有剪切按键的
<csslayer> edison0354: 浪费cpu
<edison0354> csslayer: ……
<eagleqing> csslayer: 音乐 和 文字文件
<oooo> csslayer: 视频，flv格式的
<csslayer> edison0354: 反复压影响画质……
<edison0354> csslayer: 只浪费硬盘，remux和trim不耗UU的
<edison0354> csslayer: 没压的
<fillayu> imadper  多久理一次头发
<edison0354> csslayer: 只是remux而已
 * csslayer 各种掉，不惧
 * edison0354 求电磁炮评论音轨的字幕……
<Loongjiang> edison0354: 怎么还没改名字呢，看到你这名字我都想笑
<edison0354> Loongjiang: ………………………………………………………………………………………………………………
<csslayer> eagleqing: ……这俩差的远点吧。。文字直接编辑器打开另存为，cli就iconv
<bluek> 哈哈
<Lavande> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=155&t=331483
<Lavande> 求助
<Loongjiang> edison0354: 一个男人叫ED跟叫杨伟的有什么区别
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<edison0354> Loongjiang: ……………………
<bluek> 问一下啊
<csslayer> oooo: ffmpeg -ss start_time -t duration -i input output
<bluek> 问一下大家
<bluek> 你们平时怎么看qvod的？
<oooo> csslayer: 谢谢，我试试
<csslayer> bluek: ooo……你看X片……
<bluek> csslayer: 我觉得qvod是个好东西啊。。。
<oooo> csslayer: 这是一个电视节目
<csslayer> bluek: ……不如我告诉你几个在线X片网站 XD
<oooo> bluek: 。。。
<oooo> csslayer: 。。。
<csslayer> bluek: 我qvod唯一了解到它的途径就是X片
<lofwind> edison0354: 杯具。
<Lavande> qvod到底是神马东西，和pps类似？
<lofwind> csslayer: 你是css layer?
<bluek> csslayer: 呵呵，我就是觉得他好，如果实在不行，我打算vbox一个windows用用
<csslayer> qvod 貌似可以直接播bt视频，所以还不错用
<bluek> csslayer: 没有qvod的日子太难受了
<csslayer> 可惜推广都是在X片网站……
<csslayer> bluek: wine个用呗。
<edison0354> csslayer: 是的……
<bluek> csslayer: 不喜欢 wine
<csslayer> bluek: ……不喜欢wine喜欢vbox……
<bluek> csslayer: 因为我实在没办法了...哈哈。。。我也不想放弃firefox
<csslayer> 应该是顺序下载不符合bt分享原则……所以没见到正经bt软件可以支持顺序下载……
<FrankLv> 我现在是10.04 lucid ubuntu server，能升级到新的版本么？ dist-upgrade没反应
<csslayer> csslayer: 这和firefox有什么关系。。。
<Loongjiang> 同时打开十多个文件分析，大家用什么工具呢，screen么，
<tusooa> ... css layer, cs slayer ,er...
<bluek> csslayer: 因为除了vbox还有一种办法，换个google的浏览器，不过对64位无解
<csslayer> Loongjiang: 你大脑够用咩。。。。vim
<FrankLv> 其实我就是libpurple-dev现在是2.6.6我想到2.7以上
<csslayer> bluek: ……这。。。如果是netscape兼容的plugin应该通吃才对。。。
<lainme> FrankLv: ppa，有pidgin官方的
<Loongjiang> csslayer: 就是脑袋不够用，所以寻求工具呗
<bluek> csslayer: 早上搜了半天。。。
<FrankLv> lainme: good
<bluek> csslayer: 哈哈，我电驴已经装好了，正装备downloads一个windows xp
<bluek> 然后vbox
<csslayer> bluek: 你确认是linux可用的工具……= =b吗 不是windows的。。。？
<csslayer> bluek: 我说那个插件
<bluek> csslayer: 确认，请等一下。我找找
<bluek> 被某网友称为神器
<bluek> wait...
<kanoe> csslayer, quodlibet 里的乱码该如何处理呢
<Loongjiang> csslayer: 看irssi的代码 ，调用来调用去的头都大了，想看看有什么工具，cscope用不习惯呢还
<csslayer> kanoe: 启用那个编码转换插件，然后可以编辑的时候选择编码，或者直接easytag全部搞成utf8
<csslayer> csslayer: kdevelop！
<csslayer> Loongjiang: kdevelop!
<FrankLv> lainme: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin  哎呀 lucid还是 2.6.6呢
<edison0354> csslayer: 你自己回复自己了……KDE党……
<edison0354> FrankLv: 我记得前几天翻译pidgin的时候是2.8了啊……
<csslayer> edison0354: kdevelop真的是linux无出其右的c系语言ide！
<lainme> FrankLv: 不是那个，那时ubuntu源里的。https://launchpad.net/~pidgin-developers/+archive/ppa/
<zdon> zdon: hello
<Loongjiang> csslayer: 不了，搞个kde我想编译到什么时候，万一依赖
<zdon> zdon:
<vic> 可惜啊 kdevelop对python的支持不是很给力
<csslayer> vic: 貌似正在做……最近的提交都是python相关
<jiero> 有人用诺基亚N900么？
<kanoe> csslayer, 好吧，我研究一下
<csslayer> Loongjiang: ctags + vim……
<kanoe> csslayer, 叫做ex falso
<vic> csslayer: 期待。。其实挺喜欢kdevelop的
<Loongjiang> csslayer: 其实有现成的etags
<bluek> http://bbs.chromi.org/thread-15377-1-1.html
<kanoe> 然后选中所有音乐，点击插件~
<bluek> activex for chrome
<csslayer> kanoe: 那个是专门改标签的，quodlibet自己也可以改。ex falso也是quodlibet里面的
<bluek> 如果有activex for firebox我一定装
<kanoe> csslayer, 然后选中所有音乐，点击插件~
<csslayer> kanoe: 批量还是easytag方便。
<csslayer> bluek: no way .....
<bluek> csslayer: 看到了吗？
<eagleqing> csslayer: 我找到一个改变编码的了
<lainme> f77的程序看起来真痛苦
<eagleqing> csslayer: enca 很好用
<vic> 那就不看
<vic> 哈哈
<bluek> csslayer: 刚刚那个地址
<bluek> 你可作参考
<csslayer> eagleqing: 要是我我一定会自己写个脚本的…… = =b
<eagleqing> csslayer: 我还不大会  正在学习中
<csslayer> bluek: linux绝对没法用……
<FrankLv> lainme: Oh,谢谢
<csslayer> bluek: 鉴定完毕。
 * edison0354 天降之物剧场6.25上映
<bluek> csslayer: 我再仔细看看哈
<csslayer> bluek: firefox也有些插件是平台相关的，不是是个插件就能在linux上用（当然也有linux only，不用心里不平衡……）
<bluek> 晕，看错了
<Loongjiang> csslayer: EMACS可以编译PDF文件，所以强悍多了，
<bluek> csslayer: 测试环境是win哈哈哈哈
<csslayer> Loongjiang: “编译”……from what to what……
<Loongjiang> s/编辑/编译
<bluek> csslayer: 那你是怎么解决qvod的呢?
<csslayer> bluek: 我不用qvod啊…… = =b
<bluek> csslayer: 晕
<csslayer> bluek: 我没啥想看的视频不能在别的视频网站看的……
<bluek> 那我还得要vbox
<jiero> 手机上的wine还一直有人维护的，什么软件能用呃。
<csslayer> Loongjiang: 你确认是“编辑” ？…… evince才支持编辑注释泪流满面……
<bluek> csslayer: 我把电驴装好了哈。。。amule
<lainme> csslayer: 可以写注释了？我记得只能看？
<csslayer> lainme: ……不是我说的……
<bluek> csslayer: 专门下载xp ，qvod专用
<Loongjiang> csslayer: 差不多就实现了，
<oooo> csslayer: 多谢你了，一条命令搞定了
<csslayer> Loongjiang: 神马叫差不多……
<bluek> 最后一个问题，你们平时不看电影的吗？
<lainme> 只看动画和漫画……
<Loongjiang> csslayer: 没功夫瞎胡说了，emacs *.pdf
<bluek> 哦
<csslayer> bluek: 其实……我真不看。新片学校看只要10块钱……
<lolicon> libsvm 谁用过。。
<eagleqing> csslayer: XP是用的unicode吗》
<Loongjiang> csslayer: vim的你试试
<roylez_> bluek: ppstream周周看，电影院偶尔逛
<bluek> 我已经装了pps
<bluek> 可是有些东西pps做不到
<csslayer> Loongjiang: vim和emacs的口水我就不打了……
<maruxiao> 有多少人在人肉我的……
<csslayer> eagleqing: 谁告诉你我用xp的……
<csslayer> eagleqing: 文本编码随便个强一点的编辑器就ok。
<vic> 连kwrite都ok
<eagleqing> csslayer: 只是问问 你不是说建议自己写脚本吗  我准备写一个 用来转换 我自己是XP+ubuntu的双系统
<iSUSE> 总算看到一个kder了
<csslayer> eagleqing: 音乐的话……我觉得gui的就用vlc吧。
<vic> kder有的是
<csslayer> eagleqing: iconv -f encode -t encode file > outfile
<vic> 音乐的话 deedbeef不错啊
<eagleqing> csslayer: 这个我也知道了 但是这个貌似不能转换特殊字符
<^k^> 新⇨ 窗口管理器 • GNOME 配置问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=331514&p=2330408 系统是11.04 ，可是因为显卡是v5250不支持unity桌面，所以想尝试Gnome3,可是也不支持，最后都进入不了了，安装了KDE桌面，可是不太习惯，又安装了Gnome Fallback，应该是GNOME3的一个半成品，可是不知道怎么搞的，文件管理器被设置成了dolphin，不知道 ...
<csslayer> eagleqing: 什么是特殊字符
<eagleqing> csslayer: 而且不能批量进行
<eagleqing> 比如特殊编码 * &等等
<csslayer> eagleqing: 我觉得单纯是字体不支持某些字符吧
<csslayer> eagleqing: ……文件名里面的？……
<eagleqing> csslayer: 不是 是转换没转换够
<eagleqing> csslayer: 文件里面的
<csslayer> eagleqing: 可能是你编码选的不对……？尽量用gb18030，不要用gb2312
<eagleqing> csslayer: 我这里显示的另存为没有那么多编码 唉  我先写一个玩玩 顺便复习下文件IO
<lofwind> 用utf8好。
<bluek> 我还是不死心，再用google搜搜
<bluek> 实在不行晚上就vbox
<jiejie> 话说这有人搞directfb么？
<moriramar> 有人用 Thunderbird 3.3 Alpha 的嗎？
<myke2> RavenChan: 有没有构思比较巧妙的网络流
<Loongjiang> myke2: ip流
<myke2> Loongjiang: ?
<Loongjiang> myke2: 没听说过ip流？
<RavenChan> myke2, 不知道 >.< 餐巾问题？
<maruxiao> 到家了
<moriramar> maruxiao: 辛苦。
<myke2> Loongjiang: 不懂
<bluek> 哈哈哈，我彻底决望
<bluek> 为了qvod，我决定vbox windows
<edison0354> bluek: ……精神可嘉……
<maruxiao> 我曾经尝试在 Windows 下面用 virtualbox 跑 10.10 结果装了 addition 以后开机锁死。。。
<bluek> edison0354：呵呵
<moriramar> microcai: 你用 dracut 和 plymouth 了嗎？那兩個都進 Portage 了。
<uni00> 有人用上apu的机器没?
<bluek> 作者: gd105 发布日期: 2010-5-03
<bluek> 我是经常用qvod的 好像我只有用qvod时才会回到windows下 真的希望快点出现linux版的
<bluek> 网上某人的发贴
<bluek> 经常使用。。。我是偶尔使用
<vic> qvod不是看h片用的吗
<TopWinStudio1> 有没有人在arch下安装cedega成功的？？
<jiero> 有人用诺基亚N900了么？
<jiero> 它装Debian用电是否很快？
<bluek> 貌似
<TopWinStudio1> 有没有人在linux用cedega玩游戏，我安装之后总是出错。请指教。
<moriramar> TopWinStudio1: 玩什麼的？
<my4899> 玩游戏 你直接去WIN好了
<jiero> 不玩windows only的游戏。～
<moriramar> TopWinStudio1: 把错误表述下。另外用什麼顯卡的。
<TopWinStudio1>  moriramar 运行cedega之后出现这个错误。print "CRITICAL ERROR: Please set the environment variable P2PPATH to the installation directory before running Cedega."
<moriramar> jiero: 我表示，有些是主機上也有的，有些是有Mac的，那些都不是Windows Only的遊戲。
<TopWinStudio1> moriramar: 魔兽争霸3,不想在xp下玩。我已经把系统弄成只有arch系统了。
<jiero> moriramar: 我说错了。
<jiero> 好不～
<txc> TopWinStudio1: 你历害
<moriramar> TopWinStudio1: 我看他們有人： export P2PPATH=/usr/lib/transgaming_cedega
<jiero> moriramar: 我该说的是我不玩卖钱的游戏
<jiero> 哈阿和
<moriramar> TopWinStudio1: 你看看你cedega 在哪。
<my4899> “严重错误：请设置环境变量P2PPATH到cedega的安装目录，然后再运行。“
<txc> TopWinStudio1: 由于种种原因，还是不能万全脱离XP
<TopWinStudio1> my4899: 我知道，但是我设置了P2PPA，是用export P2PPATH=.来设置吗？
<TopWinStudio1> txc: 想。
<TopWinStudio1> moriramar: 似乎我昨天设置了也不对
<txc> TopWinStudio1: ？
<moriramar> TopWinStudio1: 是用 export P2PPATH=/usr/xxxxxx 來設置，你的 cedega 安裝在哪，那個就設置在哪。
<TopWinStudio1> moriramar: 说实话我不确定我的安装方法是否正确，因为没有找到具体教程。我下载了一个包叫cedega-6.0.2-1-i686.pkg.tar.gz 不知道怎么安装。
<iGnome> TopWinStudio1: 5.xx才不要注册。你准备干嘛
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • Ubuntu11.04使用过程中突然关机，没有任何征兆，过程与我动手关时一样，好诡异！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=331528&p=2330550 第二次了，上一次发生在昨天。 统计信息: 发表于 由 UbuntuTeachMe — 2011-05-16 22:19
<iGnome> 别乱装版本
<moriramar> 今天微菜不在了？
<moriramar> TopWinStudio1: Arch 的 AUR 沒有 cedega 嗎？
<iGnome> cedega被自己的商业化，搞死了的。还不如wine了
<TopWinStudio1> iGnome: 想玩魔兽争霸，好久没玩了。手痒。
<TopWinStudio1> moriramar: 没有呢。
<iGnome> 去wine吧。曾经cedega的3D优势，现在不大了。
<TopWinStudio1> iGnome: 6有破解，但是我不会安装。
<iGnome> 最好去xp玩。 lol
<moriramar> TopWinStudio1: 真悲劇，Gentoo 還有它的ebuild的呢。War3用Wine足够足够了。
<TopWinStudio1> iGnome: wine不好使。卡。
<iGnome> 破解。。反正那软件，少人使用了。
<moriramar> TopWinStudio1: 用 war3.exe -opengl
<iGnome> 启动opengl
<iGnome> .
<iGnome> 确定这点先
<TopWinStudio1> moriramar: oh no...那你棒我看看到底aur里面有没有?
<iGnome> 魔兽3那烂游戏，也别玩。
<moriramar> iGnome: WarIII 又怎麼爛了？
<iGnome> 玩玩烧显卡的那些吧
<TopWinStudio1> iGnome: 试了，单机的时候很好。但是进到浩方里面，开游戏，进入别人游戏后等人的这个过程比较卡。不知道为啥。-opengl也试了。
<TopWinStudio1> iGnome: i like it.竞技嘛，就这样。
<iGnome> 如果玩过魔兽2，你就不会问我了。 moriramar
<iGnome> 浩方啊。那网速问题？
<moriramar> iGnome: 我玩過WarII的，WarIII的操作性很強呀。
<moriramar> TopWinStudio1: Wine 能用浩方了？？？
<moriramar> TopWinStudio1: 天呀，那VS呢？？？
<zkwlx> 哪位朋友知道这句怎么翻译：one at a time.
<iGnome> 2才是技巧性的。才导致3的成功。3是瞎搞型的了
<TopWinStudio1> moriramar: export P2PPATH='/usr/lib/transgaming_cedega/'设置了，但是cedega还是那个错误。
<TopWinStudio1> moriramar: 可以的。我昨天试了，估计局域网也可以联。不过需要别人建主机。
<moriramar> TopWinStudio1: 你是安在 /usr/lib/transgaming_cedega 嗎？你就設置了……
<moriramar> moriramar: 局域網我早就能玩了我建也行。
<moriramar> TopWinStudio1: ^
<moriramar> TopWinStudio1: 不過浩方我還是第一次聽說，我當年都不行的。
<TopWinStudio1> moriramar: 应该是的。
<moriramar> TopWinStudio1: 高興死了。
<TopWinStudio1> moriramar: 哦。如此。耍一局？
<moriramar> 不了，我在下WoW
<TopWinStudio1> iGnome: 有可能是网速。
<TopWinStudio1> moriramar: 切。wow玩得费时间。我都不玩了。
<TopWinStudio1> moriramar: 就是那个错误怎么办？我很确定我的cedega就安装在那个目录。
<TopWinStudio1> iGnome: 但是卡得不正常。那个界面鼠标卡得不行。
<TopWinStudio1> moriramar: ile "/usr/lib/transgaming_cedega/Point2Play_gui.py", line 32
<bluek> 弱弱的问一下啊
<bluek> 公社的irc自从关掉以后就一直没启用吗？
<bluek> linuxfans.org/6667的那个...好多人我找不到了
<jiero> zkwlx: 一次一个
<zkwlx> jiejie, 恩，我google翻译知道了囧
<jiero> jiejie: 你为啥又在线了。
<jiero> iGnome: 来打红警
 * zkwlx 发错了囧
<jiero> zkwlx: 我不怪你。
<linsuxy> 红警和星际，哪个好玩
<zkwlx> DOTA
<jiero> linsuxy: 。。。你说哪个好玩那个就好玩。
<iGnome> jiero: 我要cod8
<jiero> iGnome: 我不要。
<microcai> moriramar: 在
<microcai> moriramar: 没
<jiero> iGnome: 我要brink
<microcai> moriramar: 有意思么？
<microcai> moriramar: 我不用 initrd  , 所以 dracut 没意义
<iGnome> c&c 95
<zkwlx> iGnome, 传送门2不错，推荐
<microcai> moriramar: 我不用 boot logo , plymouth 也没意思
<kowalski> hi all
<^k^> kowalski, 好  ㍮ 
<flybug> :clear
<jiejie> -.-!
<jiero> 都玩Portal呃。那类的晕过一次里
<jiejie> 尴尬列。。。
<moriramar> microcai: dracut 呢？
 * jiero 喊， jiejie都是你的错
<microcai> moriramar: 我不用 initrd  , 所以 dracut 没意义
<myke2> MaskRay: http://aceeca1.tk/index.php/archives/%E5%8E%9F%E5%A7%8B%E5%AF%B9%E5%81%B6%E7%AE%97%E6%B3%95
<jiejie> -。-！
<moriramar> microcai: 看漏了，不好意思。
<microcai> moriramar: 如果系统能在 1s 启动 ， plymouth 还有意义么？
<myke2> MaskRay: 看下是否等价于: 给每个点求d(u), 对所有(u,v)如果满足d(v) - d(u) = dist(u, v)的求最大流.
<iGnome> zkwlx: 看了。不太爽。黑黑的
<MaskRay> myke2: 以前写过，不过好像没太大必要
<moriramar> microcai: ……
<moriramar> microcai: systemd 比 openrc 快這麼多？
<TopWinStudio1> moriramar: 来，解决解决我的问题杀。
<moriramar> microcai: 我是因為要個 LVM + LUKS，沒 initrd 不行。
<Loongjiang> microcai: very bad ,can't excute /sbin/rc file,and can't find this file,
<moriramar> TopWinStudio1: 什麼問題？
<microcai> Loongjiang: 怎么突然冒一句这个？
<TopWinStudio1> moriramar: 就是运行cedega错误的那个问题。已经export环境变量了。File "/usr/lib/transgaming_cedega/Point2Play_gui.py", line 32
<TopWinStudio1>     print "CRITICAL ERROR: Please set the environment variable P2PPATH to the installation directory before running Cedega."  # note - we can't use _("...") yet
<TopWinStudio1>                                                                                                                            ^
<TopWinStudio1> SyntaxError: invalid syntax
<microcai> moriramar: 这样啊。 LVM 问题多多，用过一次就不用了
<moriramar> microcai: 呃……
<zkwlx> 哪哥们儿知道brctl怎么建立有线网卡和无线网卡的网桥，我想用手机连电脑wifi上网
<Loongjiang> microcai: in english,please
<myke2> MaskRay: 你看下是否等价
<microcai> Loongjiang:   wtf ?
<moriramar> TopWinStudio1: 你改 Wine 吧……
<moriramar> TopWinStudio1: 我真沒搞過。
<microcai> Loongjiang:  go install openrc
<myke2> MaskRay: 他每次更新每个边的权的技术很像Johnson
<moriramar> microcai: 不可思議，沒想到 systemd 比 openrc 快這麼多。
<linsuxy> Loongjiang, in chinese please
<MaskRay> myke2: 就是每次找最短路，只是他用 d[] 来求
<zkwlx> 谁会用brctl架设网桥？
<Loongjiang> linsuxy: maybe,I can press chinese,
<moriramar> microcai: 话說你有用 enigmail 嗎？
<microcai> moriramar: 干嘛不用？
<moriramar> microcai: 我這有些問題想请教你，關於 enigmail 的。
<moriramar> microcai: 不知道你可有時間。
<MaskRay> thunderbird 的？
<microcai> moriramar: 那你找错人了。我只是用用，不是专家~~~~~
<moriramar> microcai: 你那 enigmail 有沒有出問題？
<Loongjiang> linsuxy: 你说什么我都完全看不见，说中文有什么意义呢，only,I can saw a lot of xpm
<moriramar> microcai: 比如密鑰管理不顯示你已有的key之類的。
<microcai> moriramar: 有。mask 掉新版本，装老的，问题解决
<52AAAXV1U> 我终于回来了
<microcai> moriramar: 你说的这个问题？
<moriramar> microcai: 這樣簡單……
<microcai> moriramar: 有一次 ...
<microcai> moriramar: 别把密钥丢失。丢失了就会这样。
<moriramar> microcai: 我這是怎麼都不能顯示，用 LANG="en_US.UTF-8" 就顯示了，用 zh_TW 就悲劇。
<microcai> moriramar:  ?
<moriramar> microcai: 哦，我和丢失沒有關系。
<moriramar> microcai: 我试试老版本。
<microcai> moriramar:  ？？！！！！ 在民国？！？！？！！！！ kao ~~~ 嫉妒一下先。
<moriramar> moriramar: 我是大陸人……
<moriramar> microcai: ^
<moriramar> microcai: 我到想出去呢……
<txc> moriramar: 同姬度
<txc> 嫉妒
<52AAAXV1U> 同嫉妒
<52AAAXV1U> 。。。。
<52AAAXV1U> 我觉得总有一天 我们这个频道会被gfw的
<knownbad> 不是开放自由行了吗？
<microcai> 52AAAXV1U: 没事。 gfw 了 去 #gentoo-cn
<kowalski> .
<moriramar> 嫉妒你們妹，我是大陸的。
<txc> gentoo-cn 那是个什么地方？
<Loongjiang> microcai: when I reboot computer,it can't find file "/sbin/rc",what happened,I never delete it,what happened?
<moriramar> microcai: 只怕樂哥不樂意。
<myke2> MaskRay: 这样有优势?
<microcai> moriramar: 人家去米国了，不会的。
<hello> 我也是大陸
<moriramar> microcai: 不對，我可能要叫叔……
<hello> hello text
<microcai> moriramar:  ... 张乐才二十多啦~~~~
<hello> hello world
<Loongjiang> microcai:
<knownbad> Loongjiang: on arch?
<moriramar> microcai: …………………………
<moriramar> microcai: 好吧，人家原則性很強，不該說的不會讓說的。
<Loongjiang> knownbad: NO,gentoo
<knownbad> k
<knownbad> then i have no idea.
<NoNickJune> 请教一下各位 wine在ubuntu11.04下面正常么？我开个ie都crash
<kowalski> wine war3很稳
<kowalski> in debian 6
<RuxiaoMa> wine w3 性能如何
<microcai> moriramar: .. 哪有。 他其实话很多的。我有此在 irc 里点他名了，第二天他特意找我，谢我夸他
<myke2> MaskRay: 因为他这里modlabel()用了SLF优化, 如果按照他这样用d[]维护后很可能几乎都是正权边.
<kowalski> 可以，就是不能上VS...
<NoNickJune> 。。。。我的ubuntu software centre的各个按钮全部点不动了……不知道为嘛～现在还在用命令行和新立得中
<txc> N
<NoNickJune> 没有任何错误提示 直接点不动
<txc> NoNickJune: 我以前也遇到这样的问题
<NoNickJune> txc:然后？
<txc> NoNickJune: 新建用户  解决……
<NoNickJune> 。。。。
<NoNickJune> 我试图用了一下论坛上的办法 结果没用
<kowalski> 重装系统吧
<NoNickJune> 为了这么个小问题？
<txc> NoNickJune: 新添加一个用户就可以了
<NoNickJune> 这次11.04我调教了很久的说
<NoNickJune> txc: 可是就想用现有用户阿
<microcai> 用 Gentoo 吧~~~ 一次调教，终生免调
<myke2> NoNickJune: 什么问题
<NoNickJune> txc: 这是我媳妇的帐号
<microcai> ubuntu 每年调教2此
<microcai> ubuntu 每年调教2次
<txc> NoNickJune:  这个 也就不知道了……
<NoNickJune> myke2: 软件中心的按钮全部点不动
<NoNickJune> txc: 媳妇点不动按钮 就要点我了……
<NoNickJune> :-$
<kowalski> debian不用调教一直用hiahia
<myke2> NoNickJune: 那就不要用software-centre了
<NoNickJune> debian的一边去 不要刺激我
<txc> 呃  点去 哈哈
<NoNickJune> myke2: 我开始编写zim百科给媳妇看了
<linsuxy> 谁在国外啊，羡慕哦
<NoNickJune> 我在国外。。。
<zkwlx> 我装完蝶变就把所有更新全关了
<NoNickJune> 曾经
<NoNickJune> 。。。
<kowalski> 娶了外国妞？
<zkwlx> 外国妞爱点人？
<txc> zim 是啥
<kowalski> ...
<txc> 我有葵花点穴手
<kowalski> 干柴烈火掌
<myke2> MaskRay: 对了, 循环队列如何实现
<kowalski> 情意绵绵刀
<txc> 同学，不能怕点，虽然在国外吧，咱中国功夫一样有用
<myke2> MaskRay: 用类似(i + 1) & upperlim?
<MaskRay> myke2: 队列中元素个数 < n
<kowalski> 国外对盗版WIN管的严不？
<MaskRay> myke2: 用两个指针 fore 和 rear 表示队列中有效元素
<NoNickJune> 一群猥琐的小弟弟们……
<bluek> 直接用linux不就行了？
<txc> 国外都用win 不呢？
<myke2> MaskRay: 循环队列要判重的, 否则无法保证 < n
<NoNickJune> 国外mac比较普遍
<MaskRay> myke2: fore <= rear 时有效元素是 fore 到 rear（后者不算）
<NoNickJune> 相对便宜点 对学生而言
<myke2> MaskRay: 我一般性完全按照普通队列方法, 就是最后 & upperlim 下
<kowalski> 生活水平可以呢
<myke2> MaskRay: 这样如果用SLF优化也不需要特判队列空
<microcai> kowalski:  棒子也是国外。
<MaskRay> myke2: 不理解
<kowalski> microcai: 无视之
<microcai> kowalski: 北棒子也是国外；
<kowalski> microcai: 也无视之
<txc> microcai: 民国算不？
<NoNickJune> 。。。那是hard模式 不要陷害大家
<NoNickJune> 民国人认为算
<myke2> MaskRay: 无所谓的, 不过我觉得他52 - 54行写的很花, 在GNU这种三目很多的代码究竟怎么说? 是说好还不好还不做评价?
<kowalski> txc: 肯定不能算撒
<NoNickJune> 我们表示不算
<NoNickJune> 经常吵起来
<microcai> txc: 民国也快100年了吧？
<txc> 恩  不能算
<NoNickJune> 后来表示搁置争议
<myke2> microcai: 超过100
<txc> 对呀  100
<jiero> 民国100.。。
<NoNickJune> txc: 表示民国不是好地方
<jiero> 那个。。。
<txc> NoNickJune: 你是身在福中不知福
<jiero> 形式上的100，
<NoNickJune> 比很多沿海城市不好
<jiero> 应该从1927开始算吧？
<NoNickJune> 我是曾经在 现在回来了
<microcai> myke2:  1912 年是元年啊！
<moriramar> 這是 netsplit？
<NoNickJune> 表示觉得还是要继续人肉翻一次出去阿
<kowalski> 1919清灭亡
<moriramar> 這麼個掉法？
<myke2> MaskRay: SLF优化和LLL优化出自哪里的
<moriramar> 死也要出去。
<alpha080> kowalski: 不对吧？
<NoNickJune> 从国父开始算啦
<MaskRay> myke2: 你是指 upperlim 取 2^k-1?
<myke2> microcai: 反正我看见人家TW记年份的现在就记成100
<yunfan> 总算把git服务器给搭建起来了
<moriramar> microcai: 你有開graphite那幾個新优化嗎？
<myke2> MaskRay: y
<myke2> MaskRay: 那样应该快点
<microcai> moriramar: 开过，关了。不稳定
<myke2> MaskRay: 上次不知道在哪里看到英文的东西里面提到了SLF和LLL优化
<moriramar> microcai: 果然。话說你說用老的，enigmail一共就兩個版本： 1.1.2-r3 1.1.2-r2。有區別嗎？
 * kowalski 表示无所事事
<microcai> ... ... 我 mask 的是 thunderbird .....
<MaskRay> myke2: 看到过，没印象了
<microcai> moriramar:  老 thunderbird 直接就用老 enigmail 了。问题解决
<NoNickJune> moriramar：为什么wine我彻底卸载以后还是有残存？这里能贴图么
<moriramar> microcai: 我晕，我用的 thunderbird-3.1.10。thunderbird-3.1.9是最低的……
<moriramar> NoNickJune: paste.ubuntu.org.cn 或 ompldr 上帖圖。
<NoNickJune>  moriramar: 应该3.1.9和3.1.10差不多
<moriramar> NoNickJune: 我也是這麼想的。
<myke2> MaskRay: http://www.artofproblemsolving.com/Forum/blog.php?page=download&mode=download&id=87
<moriramar> moriramar: 哎，我用的晚的悲劇，早版本都沒了。這是上游的错，又不好在bgo上報bug。上游讓我用 trunk 版，trunk 版要 thunderbird-3.3。3.3在-alsa下又出错……
 * kowalski 聊QQ正热
<moriramar> microcai: ^
<coffeetang> 求助：现在开机会有30秒卡主不动，logo显示：ata5.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x6 frozen
<microcai> moriramar:  mail-client/thunderbird-3.1.10
<NoNickJune> moriramar:http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i86241
<moriramar> libreoffice: Mon May 16 14:42:00 2011: 7 hours, 56 minutes, 31 seconds 總算安裝完了。
<microcai> moriramar: 我本来用的是 mail-client/thunderbird-3.3——alpha
<moriramar> microcai: 我用的就是3.1.10
<coffeetang> 拔掉DVD电源，开机正常
<teem> 我什么我看到这么多乱码呢
<NoNickJune> moriramar：有个残存文件夹 在新立得里面已经彻底删除了
<moriramar> microcai: ……你3.3在-alsa下怎麼编譯通過的？
<moriramar> teem: UTF-8
<yunfan> 我靠 我刚才用国内的dns 我的域名已经没就记录了 难道是开始白名单了
<moriramar> teem: 你用哪個客戶端的？
<microcai> moriramar:  ... ... 不知道啊，反正就通过了
<teem> 显然我的是UTF-8
<teem> erc
<moriramar> microcai: -alsa 都能過……真強。我都上 bug 去了。
<microcai> yunfan: ? wtf ?
<yunfan> microcai: 很挫了
<moriramar> teem: 你人品不好，去洗臉去。一定是打開的方式不對。
<microcai>  yunfan 你的域名是？
<yunfan> microcai: geek42.info
<microcai> yunfan:  502
<moriramar> NoNickJune: 那個是菜單。
<txc> 白名单？
<moriramar> NoNickJune: 是在你的家目錄下的。
<NoNickJune> moriramar: 是的 残存
<yunfan> microcai: 额 flask挂了等我重启下
<moriramar> NoNickJune: 你可以用 alacarte 把它做掉。
<NoNickJune> moriramar: 为什么会残存
<moriramar> NoNickJune: 因為包管理不對家目錄下的內容做清理。
<MaskRay> moriramar: 编译 libreoffice！
<NoNickJune> moriramar: 一般情况不会
<NoNickJune> moriramar: 悲剧
<NoNickJune> moriramar: 居然能运行
<coffeetang> 求助：现在开机会有30秒卡主不动，logo显示：ata5.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x6 frozen。拔掉DVD电源，开机正常
<moriramar> MaskRay: 是呀，我從來都是這樣编譯的。
<myke2> MaskRay: 明天我仔细算算
<NoNickJune> moriramar: 有没有能上twitter的登录口支援一个
<moriramar> coffeetang: 我有遇到，可惜那個配置沒了。
<moriramar> coffeetang: 在網上搜下，udev rules no polling，祝好運。
<moriramar> NoNickJune: 木有。
<moriramar> NoNickJune: 我用 VPN 的。
<NoNickJune> moriramar: 。。。
<coffeetang> moriramar: 先谢谢了，我去搜搜看
<myke2> moriramar: 编译libreoffice干麽
<NoNickJune> moriramar: 干掉那个该死的残存了 试试看重新安装一次
<moriramar> myke2: 原來用 -bin 的在 hardened-sources 下有問題。
<moriramar> myke2: 要加修飾。現在沒問题了，不過我也很习惯了。
<eagleqing> 火狐的收藏夹在哪里啊？
<moriramar> eagleqing: 做什麼？
<moriramar> eagleqing: 要備份的话菜單上有。
<eagleqing> 调出来 和XP系统同步
<ye> 好久没有来这里了，
<eagleqing> 有时候在这边收藏的网页想在XP上看看  费了很大劲才找到的网址
<ye> 我想和别人私聊，怎么做?
<yunfan> microcai: 好了 vps估计重启过 我也没做自动启动脚本
 * adam8157 500G的移动硬盘怎么分啊, 苦恼
<yunfan> 送给我就消去烦恼根了
<moriramar> adam8157: 一個大分區，完事。
<adam8157> moriramar: 我想分ext4, 但是肯定有需要和win数据交换的时候
<moriramar> adam8157: 那就在Win下交换唄。
<jiero> adam8157: 在linux下复制进去。
<NoNickJune> moriramar: 为什么最近聊天室的机器人都不太搭理人？
<teem> adam8157: 2个250啊
<jiero> 才85人。
<adam8157> ...
<teem> adam8157: xixi,linux好像不行,还要swap
<adam8157> teem: 移动硬盘
<coffeetang> moriramar: 是不是这个，帮忙确认一下http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/1399/dvd-drive-constanly-spins-up-down-when-idle
<^k^> ⇪ title: linux - DVD drive constanly spins up/down when idle - Unix and Linux - Stack Exchange
<moriramar> coffeetang: 好像就是。
<moriramar> coffeetang: 對的，是這個。
<moriramar> coffeetang: 你把    ENV{ID_VENDOR}=="MATSHITA*", \
<moriramar>    ENV{ID_MODEL}=="*UJ-850*", \ 按你自己的情况改下。
<microcai> yunfan: ?
<microcai> yunfan: 哦
<yunfan> microcai: ?
<microcai> yunfan: 这些 VPS . 动不动就重启
<coffeetang> moriramar: 恩，我这就试试看
<yunfan> microcai: 还好 至今只重启了一次
<microcai> yunfan:  ... ...
<microcai> yunfan:  uptime ?
<yunfan> microcai: 那就不知道了
<microcai>  15:34:29 up 25 days,  5:06,  1 user,  load average: 0.44, 0.31, 0.18
<yunfan> 反正我blog是手动起的 如果重启了 铁定就不能访问
<NoNickJune> coffeetang: 试试看这个帖子 http://www.fedoraforum.org/forum/showthread.php?t=219746
<yunfan> 下午我还访问了来这
<microcai> yunfan: 我的 VPS 居然都被频繁重启
<yunfan> microcai: 嘿嘿
<coffeetang> NoNickJune: 谢了，我先试试那个
 * FrankLv 谢谢刚才几位指导，现在irssi也能上qq了
<moriramar> FrankLv: 什麼？IRSSI上QQ？
<microcai> yunfan: http://paste.ubuntu.com.cn/86242
<FrankLv> moriramar: 其实是 libqq-pidgin + bitlbee + irssi
<microcai> yunfan: 用 8.8.8.8  还是 202.101.172.35 都能解析
<FrankLv> 以前只是用来上msn
<yunfan> microcai: 我用8.8.8.8可以
<microcai> yunfan: 用 202.101.172.35 也可以
<yunfan> microcai: 我可能用的是运营商的 200+ 开头的一个
<microcai> yunfan:  202.101.172.35 就是电信的 DNS
<microcai> yunfan:  没有白名单啦！
<microcai> yunfan: 可能是你的 ISP 的 DNS 有问题，投诉一下
<yunfan> microcai: 我是网通
<yunfan> microcai: 一个破局域网 还投诉个p
<microcai> yunfan: 你都不投诉，人家以为你还真的是被圈养的绵羊
<yunfan> git 里类似 svn export的功能是不是就直接把 .svn的内容删除了就可以了？
<yunfan> microcai: 你以为投诉那么容易 俄
<microcai> yunfan: 算了，懒的鸟你
<yunfan> microcai: 哼哼
<microcai> yunfan:  ?? jyf1987 就是你啊？！
<kowalski> FrankLv: 啥情况？QQ？
<yunfan> microcai: 废话了
<microcai> yunfan:  ... 嘛时候改 nickl
<microcai> yunfan:  ... 嘛时候改 nick 了
<yunfan> microcai: 我在家都用yunfan  在外面都用jyf1987
<microcai> yunfan:  哦。 哦
<yunfan> microcai: 你面试成功了没
<microcai> yunfan: 没
<FrankLv> kowalski: 恩 有兄弟更新了 libqq  http://code.google.com/p/libqq-pidgin/
<microcai> yunfan: 没下文了。
<kowalski> FrankLv: i see
<yunfan> microcai: 额 这个真是 这个ubuntu公司给了不少人面试 就是老没人定下来阿
<microcai> yunfan:  。。 钱少，主管 SB .
<yunfan> microcai: 你试试我的git repo能不能克隆下来 git clone git@geek42.info:jyfcode.git
<yunfan> microcai: 主管怎么sb了？
<microcai> yunfan:  又不是招程序员，招个 QA 还犹豫不决的。 直接哪个爱折腾用那个得了。
<microcai> yunfan:  密码
<yunfan> microcai: 嘿嘿 没有密码的 用key登录的 这样我就放心了
<junsun> ??
<FrankLv> 有人用bitlbee+purple么？ 一直被 nick_source设置成full_name后中文不显示烦恼
 * junsun 打呵欠
<microcai> yunfan:  ... ...
<yunfan> microcai: 那你现在又去哪里面了？
<microcai> yunfan: 你是哪里的 VPS 啊？
<microcai> yunfan:  linode ?
<microcai> yunfan: 没。待业。
<yunfan> microcai: 没有 很便宜的一个 1123system
<microcai> yunfan:  .. .. ..
<yunfan> microcai: 你干吗不找个地方混着 要不去啊里
<microcai> yunfan:  。。。 。。。 混也得有人要才行。
<yunfan> microcai: 你应该有人要的
<microcai> yunfan:  can* 这样的三流公司都不要了，真不知道到哪里好混了
<yunfan> microcai: 去啊里头投简历看看呢 啊里云貌似招好多人
<microcai> yunfan:  ... 死恶心的。要文凭的。
<yunfan> microcai: 瞎扯呢
<microcai> yunfan:  ... ...
<coffeetang> microcai: 我注释掉了默认的4行，加入了 SUBSYSTEM=="block", ENV{ID_VENDOR}=="TSSTcorp",ENV{ID_MODEL}=="*TS-H663C*",ENV{UDISKS_DISABLE_POLLING}="1"
<coffeetang> microcai: 但还是不行
<yunfan> microcai: 你去试试先 不要扯淡
<yunfan> 我要写写代码睡觉了
<microcai> yunfan:  ... ...
<coffeetang> microcai: 开机后还自动在后面加上默认的4行
<yunfan> 88
<microcai> yunfan:  8
<microcai> coffeetang: ？
<microcai> coffeetang:  你是在和我说话么？
<coffeetang> microcai: 不好意思，选错ID了
<coffeetang> microcai: 我想找moriramar 他下线了
<microcai> coffeetang:  ...  我就觉得莫名其妙的。
<microcai> coffeetang: udev 问题吧？
<microcai> coffeetang: 升级一下
<coffeetang> microcai: 怎么升级 udev?我是刚刚安装的Kubuntu11.04
<bkcat> 大家好 能看到我的话么
<coffeetang> bkcat: 能，你好！
<bkcat> 哈哈 没想到我也能进来了 竟然不用密码的啊
<bkcat> 真是个好东西呢
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 终于编译好了 e17
<coffeetang> 我也是新手
<bkcat> 呵呵
<inode> microcai: sadly,can't find command runscript
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 现在郁闷的是 svn 中的 theme 才有两个能生成的
<microcai> coffeetang:  emerge udev ......
<bkcat> 我在升级g3呢 还得好久
<blueghost> 推荐大家用 e17
<blueghost> 太强大了
<bkcat> e17是什么
<blueghost> bkcat:) 神器
<bkcat> 阿
<tanzhxin> e17什么时候发布的?
<qinglingquan> blueghost: 贴个图看看呗。
<bkcat> 能贴图吗
<qinglingquan> 能
<blueghost> tanzhxin:) ubuntu 官方源都有 了. 不过旧版本, 不提供 扩展的 module, 从官方 源码编译 扩展 module 会有 有错误
<blueghost> 等等
<bkcat> 就在这里?
<bkcat> 我试试
<bkcat> 怎么贴?
<coffeetang> microcai: 未找到 'emerge' 命令，我是Kubuntu
<NoNickJune> microcal:software-center的按钮问题解决了 其实只要在命令中用su 也就是root权限 就搞定了 能按的动了
<qinglingquan> 贴这里：http://imagebin.org
<microcai> coffeetang:  你是喜欢 ubuntu 还是喜欢 KDE?
<tanzhxin> blueghost:  很久以前编译过,号称很华丽,其实一般
<tanzhxin> 多少年了,终于发布了
<bkcat> 呵呵 好了
<bkcat> http://imagebin.org/153557
<qinglingquan> 我没用过e17，一直用的fvwm。
<tanzhxin> 号称和kde\gnome一个级别
<coffeetang> microcai: 以前一直用ubuntu，不喜欢新版的桌面，所以换成了Kde
<blueghost> tanzhxin:) 比 kde 华丽
<tanzhxin> 实际上按照集市理论,应该尽早发布一个可运行的版本
<blueghost> tanzhxin:) 你是 e16, 还是 e17
<microcai> coffeetang: 用 KDE 最好是用 ... ... suse ....
<coffeetang> microcai: 用了1个多月了，感觉很舒服
<blueghost> e16 粗旷, e17 精细
<microcai> coffeetang:  kubuntu 是个鸡肋
<tanzhxin> blueghost: 老鸟都走简约路线,  awesome足以
<blueghost> tanzhxin:) 我是华丽控
<kowalski> awesome is awesome
<bkcat> 多华丽啊
<blueghost> 怎么贴那么久还没行啊
<bkcat> 网速不好把
<coffeetang> microcai: 我用了，但总感觉不习惯，难道是ubuntu惯的？
<blueghost> bkcat:) e17 界面简单 但漂亮
<coffeetang> microcai: 现在除了开机没什么问题
<bkcat> 全名
<bkcat> 我知道e17
<qinglingquan> blueghost: 使劲贴:)
<blueghost> bkcat:) 并且 有很多 特效, 我没加上就是了
<coffeetang> microcai: 所以解决了开机问题就好了
<bkcat> 额 是不知道
<blueghost> bkcat:) google e17
<bkcat> 哦 好用不?
<blueghost> bkcat:) 好用. 很方便
<Stifler> kowalski: 你好帅
<bkcat> 怎么装呢
<kowalski> Stifler: 谢谢，你也是啊
<qinglingquan> 自娱自乐呢:)
<coffeetang> microcai: 谢谢你了，我有时间再看看suse，晚安！
<blueghost> imagebin 被墙了吗
<bkcat> g3即将安装成功啊
<qinglingquan> 没被墙吧，就是打开慢，我这里是这情况。
<blueghost> 能上主页, 但看不到图片和上传
<blueghost> qinglingquan:) 还有啥贴图的
<qinglingquan> bkcat发的图我打开了，其他的贴图的我还真不知道。
<bkcat> 其它的我好像也看不到呢
<bkcat> 我刚发的
<blueghost> 艾, 算了,我去问问, 怎么 svn里的themes怎么编译不了
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 推荐使用 e17
<bkcat> 额 检测到系统出现问题
<oooo> 什么问题
<bkcat> 无法安装一个包
<bkcat> 下列软件包有未满足的依赖关系：  gnome-session : 依赖: gnome-session-bin (< 2.33) 但是 3.0.1-0ubuntu1~build2 正要被安装                  依赖: gnome-session-common (= 2.32.1-0ubuntu20) 但是 3.0.1-0ubuntu1~build2
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 去 英文频道问问题好痛苦啊
<bkcat> 额 知道就好哦
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 所以好好学英语呀
<bkcat> 不管了 重启看看 可能装好了也不一定呢 大家再见哈 祝我好运吧
<FrankLv> 刚刚在#bitlbee中问 为什么IRC频道里的人名都只能英文的，因为RFC规定这样。 有人研究过么？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 好的. 我这宅男,就找你练习了
<vincnd> 也可以用汉语拼音
<FrankLv> 开始奇怪为什么bitlbee中不管msn，还是qq nick_source 设置成full_name后 中文都不能显示
<FrankLv> vincnd: 汉语拼音不也是ASCII么
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) ok, i go to good good study english
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 这两个怎么说, the two themes???
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 这两个主题怎么说, the two themes???
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我是下午 checkout e17的 怎么翻译. i check out e17 at afternoon
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我是中国的下午 checkout e17的 怎么翻译. i check out e17 at afternoon
 * kowalski 困死了
<xiaobot> 我也是
<blueghost> 我再去尝试一下 怎么翻译, i go to try again???
<xiaobot> 等着洗澡了睡觉，
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我再去尝试一下 怎么翻译, i go to try again???
<blueghost> 小机器人?
<xiaobot> 你好
<xiaobot> 我是真人
<xiaobot> 我用手机上的
<xiaobot> 感觉手机上这个很好，有节约流量
<alpha080> Which client?
<xiaobot> yaaic.apk
<xiaobot> android下面很多类似的客户端
<kowalski> 好热
<xiaobot> 好冷，我这里下雨克;-)
<xiaobot> 用横评的，也很不错哦。显示效果好
<xiaobot> 不知道有没有蓝牙键盘，这样打字快
<alpha080> Commend Whois said your client was mirc
<alpha080> Swype
<alpha080> Best input in english on android mobilephone
<kowalski> mplayer 看TV还不错..
<xiaobot> 能制定义
<xiaobot> 我外语不是很好，看不懂
<xiaobot> 刚去洗澡了
<Carl_> 为何 Ubuntu 默认禁用 framebuffer？
<xiaobot> 还在吗
<xiaobot> 在乌班图下面还是不方便，我又回来用瘟豆石了
<Carl_> @xiaobot: 你的问题是什么，可以再描述一次么？
<xiaobot> 我要睡觉了，不行了，坚持不了了，明天再来
 * kowalski 困
<xiaobot> 下了886
<AndroUser2> hi all
<^k^> AndroUser2, 好  ㍙ 
<yudun> hi
<^k^> yudun, 好  ㍙ 
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 问个很白痴的我问题
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 通过 编译安装的程序, 怎么卸载啊
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: make uninstall
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 哦,谢了
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 再装个 dockbar 和一个特效, e17 就折腾完了
<knownbad> 一定死机
<blueghost> knownbad:) ........
<blueghost> knownbad:) 你这乌鸦嘴, 差点就给你说中了
<knownbad> 太好了
<blueghost> knownbad:) 艾
<blueghost> 现在e17比较稳定了, 很少出现死机了
<knownbad> 我以前试时是不稳。
<fprint> 额，还不睡觉啊都
<blueghost> knownbad:) 是啊, 现在好很多了
<blueghost> knownbad:) 只要放着不动,基本不会异常了
<fprint> blueghost, 我看成bluehost了
<blueghost> fprint:) 哦
<knownbad> bluehosed吧？
<blueghost> 找不到那个火的特效
<blueghost> 我重启看看
<blueghost> 我又来了
<blueghost> knownbad:) 帮我翻译一句话
<blueghost> 屏幕下方着火的扩展名字叫什么
<blueghost> 屏幕下方有火焰的扩展名字叫什么
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: what's that fucking widget, which show flames
<blueghost> fucking widget???
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我找到了, 谢了
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: what's that fucking widget/extension/plugin, which show flames
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 找到了
<blueghost> 我去看 享受 e17 去
<blueghost> knownbad:) 我家4个小猫在衣柜里睡着,好可爱啊
<blueghost> 哈哈
<blueghost> 有点不想送人了
<blueghost> knownbad:) 我那母猫知道我叫他. 叫它跟着过去吃鱼, 它就跟着.
<linsuxy> 上图
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 上图哇
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我的照相机还没充电呢
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 要看还得我先充电呢.
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 没事，以后也可以，到时候 linsuxy 应该在的
<blueghost> linsuxy 是谁
<blueghost> 国家需要由精英而不是由劳苦大众治理。
<blueghost> 强奸可能会给被强奸快感的“好处”，可能让被奸妇女怀孕而免除老年孤独的“好处”。
<alvin_rxg> ..
<knownbad> blueghost: 你对你家的母猫干了坏事？
<knownbad> 刚刚人不在。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 我家公猫对母猫干了天性干的事
<knownbad> 你不是你家的公猫吗？
<blueghost> knownbad:) 是的
<knownbad> 还没找到对象？
<blueghost> 猫???
<blueghost> knownbad:) 母猫守着衣柜门前, 防着我不让我看
<knownbad> 你这之公猫啦。
<blueghost> .....
<Fivesheep_> knownbad:  pcconnection 这个网站可靠不
<knownbad> 不知。 要我查吗？
<knownbad> 哦，购物的？
<knownbad> 应该可以吧？  用信用卡吧？
<Fivesheep_> 信用卡
<Fivesheep_> knownbad:  我刚在那买了imac27.. 不用给tax. 但刚看到有个网站对它平价似乎不高
<gebjgd> fivesheep, knownbad 买了android
<knownbad> 看服务而已。
<knownbad> ？
<knownbad> 他买imac27跟android有什么关系？
<Fivesheep_> gebjgd:  啥机子
<Fivesheep_> android是系统...
<Fivesheep_> 不说了.. 哥上班去
<knownbad> gebjgd: 我也只卖了个gpad.
<knownbad> 后来发觉件事，老妈子没得用skype在gpad上。。。。奶奶的
<gebjgd> knownbad, gpad是什么？
<alvin_rxg> google pad
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 啥系统？
<alvin_rxg> 不知道
<alvin_rxg> 可能是 andriod
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, android上有skype
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 基本上linux上有啥，android上就有啥
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, linphone都有
<knownbad> 噢忘了说是viewsonic.
<knownbad> 但android上的skype不支持cam
<blueghost> knownbad:) 还在吗
<blueghost> 怎么我设了 firefox 为默认的 浏览器, 怎么打开 网页还是用 opera
<alpha080> Morning
<blueghost> ....
<blueghost> alpha080:) 怎么我设了 firefox 为默认的 浏览器, 怎么打开 网页还是用 opera
<blueghost> knownbad:) 知道怎么办吗
<alpha080> 不晓得，你在哪儿设置的？你有多个桌面环境么？
<blueghost> alpha080:) 我用这 e17
<alpha080> 比如你在kde是默认的，但在gnome就不是
<alpha080> 没有用过，搞不懂
<blueghost> alpha080:) 但怎么 e17 默认的是 opera
<blueghost> alpha080:) 我新装 chrome, 又变 chrome 了
<alpha080> 你通过火狐来修改下试试看
<blueghost> alpha080:) 火狐他检测的是 gnome 的设置
<blueghost> alpha080:) 可能重新装一次 firefox 就可以了
<alpha080> E17的配置文件中改变下
<blueghost> alpha080:) 没找到
<blueghost> alpha080:) e17 的配置文件是二进制的. 他奶奶的
 * alpha080 表示无语
<alpha080> 不可能，一定有文本格式的。
<blueghost> alpha080:) 就是二进制的. 它完全是 gui 设置
<alpha080> 手机下表示无力
<blueghost> alpha080:) 不用看拉, 是二进制的
<alpha080> 没法子，你到e17频道问问吧
<^k^>  06:13
<blueghost> alpha080:) thx
<langhun> 请教个问题 如何设置默认输入法？
#ubuntu-cn 2011-05-17
<alpha080> what?
<langhun> 怎么设置x11 的默认输入法
<alpha080> 没同时使用多种输入法过，你用的是？
<jiero> 奇怪。
<Lavande> 早
<alpha080> 同早
<Loongjiang> freeflying: 出问题了，几乎叫我胆战心惊
<jiero> 没人早安？
<Kandu> 早
<flay> 早
<jiero> 早安。
<lainme> 早
<jiero> 有人买了诺基亚 N900了么？
<jiero> 有人买了么？
<itsucks> 木有
<jiero> 呃。我终于问道了有个人有。
<jiero> 足够拔了安卓的裤子。。。
<cursorzz> grub2  相对于grub有什么优势和去别?
<jiero> cursorzz: 不管怎么样，grub不支持了，你必须换。
<Loongjiang> niceday is today
<Teem> 今天天真不错
<zxc> 请问如何察看本服务器支持的端口呢？类似于这样的* - ________________________________
<zxc> * - | plain |   ssl | encoding     |
<zxc> * - | 6666  | +6697 | GB18030/GBK  |
<zxc> * - | 6667  |       | GB18030/GBK  |
<zxc> * - | 6668  | +7001 | UTF-8        |
<^k^> zxc:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<Teem> netstat -lpn
<Teem> yu
<Teem> encoding ?
<zxc> netstat -lpn么
<zxc> netstat -lpn
<larywhy> ?
<zxc> 请问如何察看本服务器支持的端口呢？
<larry_> 原来要大写的么？
<Loongjiang> history的记录应该多少呢，靠，才一天，快上万条命令过手了
<Loongjiang> zxc: man netstat
<zxc> man netstat
<zxc> 呃，man页看不懂
<Loongjiang> zxc: 看不懂也看个大概吧
<canoe_> hello
<^k^> canoe_, 好  ㍡ 
<zxc> 因为我一直用的IRC服务器是连接就会打印出端口列表的
<kanoe> 请问10.04下面的翻墙法门？
<Loongjiang> kanoe: 别翻了吧，翻墙之后IP很快就禁止对外访问了，还是看着天国的眼色行事吧
<kanoe> Loongjiang, 真的是这样吗？
<kanoe> Loongjiang, 为什么大家翻的不亦乐乎
<Loongjiang> kanoe: 最近不行了，天朝管的很严，除非你动态IP
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 哦。
<jiero> 让国外的人不断往里面送。。。
<jiero> 。。。
<kanoe> Loongjiang, 哦，是这样啊，汗，是最近管得比较严咯
<iGoogle> 没体会出来。
<alpha080> 笨，全民翻当然比都不翻好
<kanoe> 呃呃~
<kanoe> 看来这不是真相啊~
<iGoogle> wzssyqa: 磁盘，说说
<wzssyqa> iGoogle: 说神马？
<iGoogle> jiero: 搞一个好玩的游戏
<iGoogle> wzssyqa: 说你是不是最近钻洞了。
<jiero> iGoogle: 你不是去找ET了么。
<jiero> 再延伸一点就到了
<iGoogle> . 啥et哦。那多年前的事情
<wzssyqa> iGoogle: 那玩意的升级还没轮到我这
<jiero> iGoogle: http://www.truecombatelite.com/
<jiero> 这个，也是ET
<iGoogle> 。
<roylez> iGoogle: .
<roylez> iGoogle: 给你发短信不理我
<lemonhall> 最适合装UBUNTU的笔记本是什么？
<jiero> N900购买决定
<jiero> 买诺基亚装Debian
<iGoogle> 这好差的光影效果啊。 jiero
<iGoogle> roylez: 发了啊。
<jiero> iGoogle: 新版的？
<roylez> iGoogle: ...
<Loongjiang> 舸
<iGoogle> roylez: 你懒虫，不看手机的
<jiero> iGoogle: 有2个版本，看新版的效果。叫CQB啥的
<roylez> iGoogle: 都晚了这么久了
<roylez> iGoogle: 你那头搞定没阿
<iGoogle> jiero: 新？有视频没
<iGoogle> roylez: 飞行模式。早上就自动发嘛
<iGoogle> 没搞
<iGoogle> 觉得不可靠
<jiero> iGoogle: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1kZU3ARtHbc
<iGoogle> 这钻洞的，没设置看不到
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 已经搞不懂你在说啥了。
<iGoogle> 视频看不到嘛
<jiero> iGoogle: 要不要玩即时战略？我可以给你未发布版的Kernel Panic
<jiero> ^_^
<jiero> 视频看不到也没法子啊。。。
<iGoogle> 我想要带情节的fps
<jiero> 没有，去windows吧
<jiero> :-)
<MeaCulpa> http://himg2.huanqiu.com/attachment2010/110510/zip1305015217/1305015218_7.jpg
<jiero> 以前有过某个DOOM3引擎的。
<iGoogle> cod8
<MeaCulpa> 3D OOXX?
<iGoogle> 要是有lin的，比2高级点的tomb raider，都可以。不是源里面那种。
<Loongjiang> iGoogle: IRSSI的源码 里有两个main函数，一个在src/fe-none/irssi.c里，一个在src/fe-text/irssi.c里，哪一个才是呢，
<Guest94209> linux  低格用dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sd?
<jiero> iGoogle: Prey
<iGoogle> Loongjiang: 。我没看过这啊。
<jiero> iGoogle: 如果有可能的话，等啥啥 rage
<MeaCulpa> quake unreal doom不够玩么
<iGoogle> 。这都没听过
<iGoogle> 我要高级渲染的et版本
<MeaCulpa> ET效果差点无所谓啦
<iGoogle> 现在要追求了
<jiero> 。。。
<iGoogle> 都没服务器。干脆追求高效果
<jiero> iGoogle: rage是id tech 5的第一作。
<iGoogle> 《狂怒(Rage)》是曾经开发《雷神之锤》系列的著名游戏开发商id Software所开发的一款全新FPS游戏
<iGoogle> id不是丢弃opengl了嘛
<MeaCulpa> 94嘛，如果转投d3d, 和linux何干...
<MeaCulpa> 应该还是Quake4引擎了
<iGoogle> 我留着etqw，唉。留着
<MeaCulpa> 不会再在gl上做新引擎了
<MeaCulpa> etqw是不是玩的人太少了？
<MeaCulpa> 抑或至少亚太地区玩的人太少
<iGoogle> 我本机玩。 nnnnnnd
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 有没有ping < 100 的server
<iGoogle> 一样有乐趣
<MeaCulpa> 玩bot无聊...
<iGoogle> @@没帐号
<MeaCulpa> 我宁可顶着100的ping去韩国日本美西海岸干ET
<MeaCulpa> 要是中国消灭迅雷和bt,我估计我们玩游戏可以舒服得多
<iGoogle> 。没见过。et以前，都是5xxping
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 你啥城市？
<iGoogle> 自己看
 * MeaCulpa 以前玩NWN遇不到国人，据说内地根本刷不出gamespy server list
<jiero> iGoogle 自己买个ETQW帐号。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 给你一壁纸
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 要不要
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你自己画的是不是
<iGoogle> 问：卡马克说过Rage的素材高达20G？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 要不要
<iGoogle> jiero: ..
<lemonhall> blueghost: 好嘛，要了
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 湖南...
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: gamespy master index server你都不一定刷得出
<jiero> 专门找人建服务器。。。
<jiero> iGoogle: 玩Tremulous
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 堆砌素材是典型的D3D游戏作风嘛...
<iGoogle> http://photo.2u.com.cn/?album-read-id-1670-page-1.html#t roylez
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 那会跑不动的啊
<blueghost> lemonhall:) http://imagebin.org/153633
<iGoogle> jiero: 那丑了
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 什么丑了
<blueghost> http://imagebin.org/153633 <= 一壁纸
<iGoogle> 。你
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 我刚帖, 你就看到了???
<jiero> iGoogle: 不丑。。。。
<blueghost> 貌似, 能上传, 打不开啊
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 看到了吗
<lemonhall> blueghost: 不错
<roylez> iGoogle: 嘛坑爹玩意，打不开
<lemonhall> blueghost: 这次的不错
<iGoogle> roylez: 怎么可能
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 哦, 我怎么打不开
<iGoogle> jiero: 有些丑的哦
<blueghost> lemonhall:)
<blueghost> roylez:) 什么坑爹
<iGoogle> blueghost: 这谁画的。一直画下去嘛。下去
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 我画的
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 怎么
<iGoogle> 那赶紧画下去
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 画完拉
<jiero> 画画画
<iGoogle> nnnnd 腿要画完啊。
<jiero> iGoogle: 要用新版的。
<jiero> ^_^
<iGoogle> 继续
<blueghost> 腿????
<iGoogle> jiero: Tremulous?
<iGoogle> blueghost: 你个死脑筋。还画画，没艺术细胞的。我们要看你画完的图。延伸到腿。
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 画完啦. 我只画脸, 不画身体的
<iGoogle> 你这太不全面了。不是当画家的料啊
<iGoogle> 找 MeaCulpa 去作模特，你画完
<blueghost> iGoogle:) ....
<iGoogle> 要不，自己找镜子，画下去
<iGoogle> 照
<lemonhall> ...........................
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 那我得画三条腿
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 看得出是中国的还是西方的女孩. 单就脸型上看
<iGoogle> 必要的时候，不会阉割啊。这么笨呢
<blueghost> .......
<iGoogle> 艺术处理啊
<blueghost> 不说了, iGoogle 你跟着 lemonhall 学坏了
<iGoogle> 我是看你画得还不错，才鼓励你的。别人，我还懒得说。
<lemonhall> iGoogle: 别往我身上栽。。。。。。。
<blueghost> iGoogle:) .... 好吧
<lemonhall> blueghost: 别往我身上栽。。。。。。。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 美女我现在依然是见到就想上而已。。。。。。。。。。为了基因。。。。。。！！！！
<iGoogle> 别聊天了。照镜子去吧。 blueghost
<blueghost> 好吧
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 看得出是中国的还是西方的女孩. 单就脸型上看
<lemonhall> blueghost: 看不出来
<iGoogle> lemonhall: 你那基因，说不定影响世界和平的
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我的人脸识别系统告诉我，这个女人值得一上。。。。
<marvin-42> 混血。。。
<larry_> 你们在说哪个啊，我来晚了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) .... 我是问看得出 是西方还是东方的女孩
<blueghost> larry_:) 说黑丝袜
<iGoogle> blueghost: 摸了才知道。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 看不出来
<marvin-42> 小泽玛利亚
<lemonhall> blueghost: 做过才知道是东方还是西方
<blueghost> ...........
<blueghost> marvin-42:) 不是她
<blueghost> marvin-42:) 不过是 色情 的
<blueghost> marvin-42:) 不过是 成人色情的 一个明星
<jiero> iGoogle: 是，Tremulous 1.2还没出，有个没升级模型贴图的版本，只是引擎升级了。Tremulous GPP
<iGoogle> Can anyone tell me how to get to tremulous Gameplay preview on xubuntu? I already have Regular Tremulous installed. ...
<iGoogle> 还是低渲染的。 jiero 官网的图
<jiero> download. http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/tremulous/tremulous-gpp1.zip?download
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 强烈推荐 e17
<jiero> iGoogle: 用新版装饰一下看看。
<iGoogle> 这升级包吧
<jiero> 恩。
<jiero> 升级到1.2
<iGoogle> 旧的都没安装。
<lemonhall> 我撇了一眼巫师2的配置。。。
<lemonhall> 坑爹啊
<jiero> 爹没死
<lemonhall> blueghost: 好吧，不想折腾，今年好好做项目。。。稳扎稳打。。找个女人做老婆，速度生个女儿
<jiero> lemonhall: 你。。。
<iGoogle> jiero: 你安装了。截图看下先嘛
<blueghost> :)
<iGoogle> lemonhall: 去收容所领一个？
<iGoogle> jinghua: 你网络还这么？
<lemonhall> iGoogle: 如果是美女生的萝莉，可以考虑
<iGoogle> lemonhall: 我是说你找女人。
<iGoogle> 作老婆的那
<iGoogle> 你不是要快嘛
<blueghost> 下了
<blueghost> 886
<iGoogle> 现在都5月了。
<lemonhall> iGoogle: 有道理，压力好大
<jinghua> iGoogle, 在。。
<iGoogle> 生一个，还要10个月。你今年还搞屁哦。 lemonhall
<lemonhall> iGoogle: 收容所要有美女。。也可以考虑。。。但是多半都不是
<Thend> wow,芥末多人
<iGoogle> jinghua: 可怜的，你老掉线。
<lemonhall> iGoogle: 没说今年搞定生娃的事情啊。。。
<jiero> iGoogle: http://imgur.com/WuU8s&ucY1x&jou78
<jinghua> iGoogle, 该死的电信。。该死的 gfw ...
<Thend> need proxy?
<iGoogle> jiero: 还是这啊。干净的地面。都不真实点
<jiero> ^_^
<jiero> 又不是室外场景。
<iGoogle> jinghua: 和gfw何干啊。
<iGoogle> jiero: 没跳出q3的阴影。
<iGoogle> 要学doom3
<^k^> 新⇨ 常用硬件支持 • 求救：声卡不工作了，怎样重新安装？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=331575&p=2330953 系统是11.04，刚在坛子上看到有人介绍oss音质好，就下载来装上，结果装上后声音首选项里什么硬件设备也没有了，也没有声音，把oss卸载掉也没用，现在声音首选想里就是这样： 请问该怎样重装声卡驱动啊，我可不想 ...
<jinghua> iGoogle, freenode 不是在国外嘛，现在有白名单。。
<jiero> iGoogle: 我极度不重视画面的。。。
<iGoogle> jinghua: 。我们都不掉啊。这irc小小流量，没嘛影响。估计是你去国外的啥特定网站。
<iGoogle> jiero: 也太极度了
<jiero> iGoogle: http://www.redeclipse.net/
<jiero> 这个引擎的优势就是抗lag。
<jiero> ping 400和ping 100差别不大
<iGoogle> lag和引擎没关系吧
<Thend> 抗lag。。。。
<jiero> 那么怎么说呢。
<Thend> 斗地主引擎吗 - -!!!
<lubcat> .......
 * MeaCulpa 曾经在韩国3xx ping 连rail 7人
 * MeaCulpa 几年前在韩国某Rocket Arena服务器还被人录像了
<MeaCulpa> 完成这个壮举，就因为ping太高被服务器T掉了
<jiong> 无聊哇~
<Gun^Rose> arch的更新太快了，只要愿意同步，总会有新的...@@~
<leaveboy> 就是
<imadper> debian yuan li mei you fcitx???
 * imadper keng die !!!!
<lemonhall> imadper: 没有
<imadper> lemonhall: keng die ya !!!
<imadper> le
<imadper> lemonhall: ppa or compile?
<lemonhall> imadper: debian有个毛ppa
<imadper> lemonhall: ca!!!
<imadper> le
<imadper> lemonhall: what's "bash-complete"'s real name?
<imadper> lemonhall: http://www.sudu.cn/info/html/edu/20060102/299521.html
<Kandu> lemonhall: 不過 debian 可以直接加 ppa 源
<jiero> debian可以的。
<jiero> 我用chromium  ppa for Lucid daily
<jiero> 比Google官方对Debian的Chrome稳定多了。
<lemonhall> 胆子真正。。。。
<imadper> xrender lib?Which package?
<_NINJA> HI!!!
<_NINJA> test...
<wujie> gnome3通知区域没有输入法阿
<wujie> 各位？？
<szsloss2> 没有用过！
<lubcat> <=<=<=......
<linsuxy> apt-get可以自动选用最快的镜像吗
<wujie> 用apt-fast
<lubcat> 换源。
<z777> /j lisp
<z777>  
<z777>  
<z777>  
<z777>  
<z777>  
<^k^> z777: .. ..
<wujie> 我用apt-fast的
<linsuxy> 哪个ISO可以网络安装的
<imadper> linsuxy: arch?
<imadper> linsuxy: mageia?
<imadper> le
<linsuxy> ubuntu
<alpha080> 求助，卡顿 如何用英文表达？
<imadper> 同志们，apt-get 补全的那个补丁叫什么名字？
<linsuxy> 想学习linux
<linsuxy> arch貌似非企业用的多
<imadper> linsuxy: 你要干吗？
<z777> bash 默认可以补全包名
<linsuxy> 学习
<imadper> linsuxy: 企业用？suse、debian、rhel
<imadper> z777: 不行吧？
<z777> imadper: bash-complete
<imadper> z777: 至少debian 6不行
<imadper> z777: 好，我去试试～
<imadper> E: 未发现软件包 bash-complete
<imadper>  
<z777> imadper: 和debian无关 apt-get install bash-complete<tab>
<z777> apt-cache search ...
<imadper> z777: 恩，只能找了
<z777> imadper: 不在linux下 只能记得大概
<imadper> z777: 没输出，没有结果
<imadper> tion
<imadper> completion
<Loongjiang> 刚刚我找不到U盘，不晓得仍到哪里去了，脑袋的第一反映居然是locate usb,哈哈
<MeaCulpa> 不是有aptitude么
<z777> imadper: en
<imadper> z777: 装了还是不行....
<imadper> z777: 不对，应该说，默认已经装了
<z777> imadper: google一下 可以配置
<z777> imadper: 慢慢来
<imadper> 好
<kunu> 你们有木有遇到11.04无网卡经常自动关闭的
<lemonhall> 现在的问题是，台式机的11.04一旦休眠，网卡就睡死了。。。。
<lemonhall> 试了pm的方法，发觉会让系统变得不稳定。。。。
<lemonhall> 无解中
<lemonhall> 十分不理解睡眠的时候干吗这么极端，让网卡也睡着
<z777> 恩
<Loongjiang> lemonhall: ubuntu越来越恶心，赶紧gentoo吧
<iGoogle> pm-suspend-hybrid 曾经的bug。
<z777> lemonhall: debian吧
<lemonhall> iGoogle: 是吗，我去搜搜。。。。曾经的BUG？
<jiero> alpha080: lag out?
<alpha080> no?
<alpha080> lemonhall: openSUSE吧？
<lemonhall> alpha080: 11.04
<alpha080> 偶的意思是你弃暗投明吧
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<lemonhall> alpha080: 休眠之后网卡会睡死，然后用pm把网卡弄到白名单里。。结果倒是好了，但是过一会。。系统会卡死
<lemonhall> alpha080: ............
<alpha080> lemonhall: 台式机表示无压力
<lemonhall> alpha080: 搞得我现在不敢休眠电脑。。很郁闷
<imadper> z777: 我知道了，是用户的问题，root用户不行
<edison0354> lemonhall: 我休眠醒不来的
<alpha080> lemonhall: ifconfig eth0 up不行么？
<z777> imadper: 可以配置的
<z777> imadper: .bashrc
<edison0354> lemonhall: 求指教
<imadper> z777: 恩，我刚弄了下～好了，写了～
<imadper> z777: 谢了～
<z777> imadper: 不用
<alpha080> edison0354: 他自己都没法解决啊。。
 * edison0354 http://juetuzhi.net/2011/05/lei-ren-jian-pan.html
<edison0354> alpha080: 我完全不能休眠啊，他比我强点……
<lemonhall> alpha080: 不行
<alpha080> 我自己swap 分区比较小，没试过
<lemonhall> alpha080: 是那种路由器上的灯都熄灭掉了的状态
<edison0354> alpha080: 我的swap是1.5倍
<moriramar> coffeetang: 你那個怎麼樣了？
<edison0354> lemonhall: http://www.gamersky.com/news/201105/174055_3.shtml
<alpha080> 小k貌似挂了？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 算了，我决定换一张网卡试试
<edison0354> lemonhall: 求BCM的无线网卡
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我以前装黑苹果的时候，主板上集成的网卡就不行
<MaskRay> moriramar: gen 0 c = ""; gen n c = c:gen (n-1) c，尽管不是尾递归，但是因为 laziness 空间消耗仍然是 O(1) 的？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 就去买了一个最烂的但是是最常见的20块钱的网卡。。。。什么问题都解决了
 * edison0354 http://www.gamersky.com/news/201105/174055_10.shtml
<lemonhall> edison0354: 估计UBUNTU用这个卡也是药到病除。。。。20块钱解决很多折腾的事情，划得来
<MaskRay> edison0354: brcmsmac
<moriramar> MaskRay: Empathy 的 IRC，點我名了也不高亮……
<edison0354> MaskRay: 啥东西？
<alpha080> 不知道什么语言
<MaskRay> edison0354: 我是 bcm43224 的
<moriramar> MaskRay: gen 0 c = "" gen n c = c : gen (n-1) c 這個是因為嚴格性審查的结果吧。
<edison0354> MaskRay: 这个brcmsmac是无线的吧？
<MaskRay> moriramar: 听不懂
<MaskRay> edison0354: staging drivers 里的
<edison0354> MaskRay: 不懂……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我喜欢那个水泥机箱
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<MaskRay> edison0354: 你也是这个吧
<edison0354> MaskRay: 不是，我的无限卡是悲剧的INETL的
<MaskRay> edison0354: bcm 更杯具了
<moriramar> MaskRay: 因為，gen n c = c : gen (n-1) c 中，c 是下個函數的参數。另外，: 是 List 类的構造符，應该是有內部的 Trick 的，自動看成是一個 Strict 的函數。结果就成了 O(1) 了。
<moriramar> MaskRay: -O2 下是 O(1)，-O1 下可能就不是了。
<edison0354> MaskRay: 没啊，BCM的卡水果有用，至少能写出来驱动……INETL的完全就是个悲剧……
<moriramar> MaskRay: 不記得 Strictness Analysis 在 O幾的了。
<edison0354> MaskRay: 我的黑苹果除了无线卡以外就是完美的了……
<MaskRay> moriramar: 不理解，这个在哪里看到的
<lemonhall> edison0354: intel怎么？
<moriramar> MaskRay: HaskellWiki 關键字 Strictness analysis
<edison0354> lemonhall: 就是个大悲剧
<lemonhall> edison0354: 黑苹果只认bcm?
<edison0354> lemonhall: 那个athros还什么的卡也有有驱动的
<lemonhall> edison0354: 都是高端卡啊
<MaskRay> athros 很好啊
<edison0354> MaskRay: 你确定这样拼？
<lemonhall> edison0354: athros和BCM都是高端卡了。。INTERL比较低端？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 水果没用过INELT的卡，所以弄不出来驱动
<MaskRay> edison0354: 我补全你输入的
<moriramar> edison0354: 你有看那個靈烏的僞聲嗎？
<alpha080> 没无线网卡的表示最低端。。。
<edison0354> MaskRay: 额，还能这样补全？ERC？
<moriramar> 我這是RTL的卡……
<edison0354> moriramar: 看不懂繁体……
<MaskRay> edison0354: 单词补全
<edison0354> moriramar: RTL也有几款有驱动的……
<edison0354> MaskRay: 好神奇……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 好吧，我记得上次是丽台的网卡。。。苹果认得杠杠的
<alpha080> 灵乌的伪声？啥玩意儿
<alpha080> 看得懂不理解的路过
<lemonhall> edison0354: 听说苹果又抛弃INTEL的CPU了。。。这下黑不到苹果了
<edison0354> alpha080: 你和我认出来的一样，看不懂……
<edison0354> lemonhall: 有这么一说……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 硬盘也开始使用自家的7PIN了
<edison0354> lemonhall: 毕竟他自家的A4和A5也有一定技术积累了估计
<moriramar> edison0354:
<lemonhall> edison0354: 显示器也准备用自家的接口标准了
<moriramar> http://www.bilibili.us/video/av7136/
<moriramar> edison0354: ^
<lemonhall> edison0354: 说白了，就是。。。。。不让你DIY了
<edison0354> lemonhall: 水果一直用的display port啊
<edison0354> moriramar: 难道是伪娘？
<moriramar> edison0354: 只是聲音僞
<edison0354> lemonhall: 高速口用的thunderblot
<edison0354> moriramar: 前几天还有个化妆的教程……
<moriramar> edison0354: 這個比較關键。
 * imadper dibian的源好像比ubuntu小不少
<edison0354> moriramar: 好可怕……
 * MaskRay 无线能用了，原来是 route 配错了
<moriramar> MaskRay: 你也在搞黑蘋果？
<MaskRay> moriramar: gentoo
<moriramar> edison0354: 是呀，以後你只能靠摸陽具判斷了。
<moriramar> edison0354: 如果他沒有，他也是生理上的男性，你就忍了吧。
<moriramar> MaskRay: ……
<edison0354> moriramar: 这里只有我一个黑苹果的……
<edison0354> moriramar: 其他人都是白苹果
<moriramar> 我表示我用 ThinkPad 的沒有壓力……
<MaskRay> 黑苹果是什么？盗版？
<Loongjiang> edison0354: 黑什么苹果，正儿八经装一台台式的，做个ssh服务器，到哪都能用
<lemonhall> ..............
<lemonhall> moriramar: 如果伪娘很漂亮，我也要了
<hata> ..
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<MaskRay> 真受不了那些发行版的脚本，自己写，到哪儿都能用
<lemonhall> edison0354: 没去过泰国。。。。。。下次去
<alpha080> lemonhall: 重口味啊。。。
<moriramar> lemonhall: 沒人和你比口味。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我记得他们的月薪最高也就2万人民币
<moriramar> alpha080: 你不能和他比口味。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 普遍在3，000不到
<lemonhall> edison0354: 带个人妖回来也不错
<alpha080> moriramar: 偶只喜欢plmm的说
<moriramar> alpha080: 呃……前提是你要有手段證明她真的是PLMM。
<lemonhall> moriramar: 你想太多了。。。。只要PL。。。男女都一样
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<alpha080> emerge plmm -p
<lainme> lemonhall: 人间BUG？
<edison0354> lainme: 白苹果MM好！
<moriramar> alpha080: 那個都沒有用，ebuild都是女的，要實裝了才知道。
<lainme> edison0354: no mac
<lemonhall> lainme: ???
<edison0354> lainme: 靠，我记错人了……
<edison0354> lemonhall: 这个是你老乡那个MM……
<Loongjiang> lainme: 人间搜索最好，最该给人类装个locate,这样我就不会找不到东西了
<edison0354> lemonhall: 额，不算老乡吧
<alpha080> edison0354: 连mm都会记错。。。太让偶失望鸟
<edison0354> Loongjiang: Google latitude
<alpha080> edison0354: 不会备份滴说？
<edison0354> alpha080: ……MM多了记错也很正常嘛～
<edison0354> alpha080: ……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 气味阻断蚊子的二氧化碳感受器、激活其它嗅觉神经元，从而把蚊子导向这些气味的方向。这为开发新的驱蚊装置—气味诱捕系统提供了启示。诱饵只要用这些重口味的脚部细菌味就行了：）。
<moriramar> lemonhall: 那脚會被咬的。
 * lemonhall 新型的诱捕装置说白了就是脚臭发生器！！！
<edison0354> lemonhall: 多长腿毛，让蚊子有进无出……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<zhangkaixuan> GNOME 3 宣传用 DVD 镜像放出 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/gnome-3-promo-dvd/
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你脚踝上长毛？
<^k^> ⇪ title: GNOME 3 宣传 DVD : OSMSG
<edison0354> lemonhall: 没……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 毛再多的男人，脚踝上也没毛把
<edison0354> zhangkaixuan: 你不用发新闻了……你的新闻真的很火星了……
<edison0354> lemonhall: 没的……
<zhangkaixuan> edison0354:这两天网站改版。。。所以更新慢了些
<alpha080> 我记得以前我同学用生化武器秒杀全自习室，只因为不小心睡着了
<edison0354> alpha080: ？
<alpha080> 鞋子掉了一只
<edison0354> alpha080: …………
<lemonhall> alpha080: ................
 * edison0354 蹲厕所，然后觅食
<lemonhall> alpha080: 你是野原新之助的他老爹，不解释
<alpha080> 这娃后面成为我舍友，真悲剧
 * lemonhall 摆脱，你们都是成年人了，别这么恶心
<imadper> ..................
<alpha080> 结果我有一天被臭醒了，然后他搬出去了
<lemonhall> alpha080: ............................................
<lemonhall> alpha080: 到底有多臭啊
<lemonhall> alpha080: 你闺女岂不很悲剧？
<alpha080> 关我闺女啥事体？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我以前养过一只狗。。。。他。。。。。。很悲剧的很喜欢给我暖脚。。。
<imadper> 话说，装官方驱动，播放视频会不会比开源驱动好一些？
<alpha080> 反正自从他搬到我们宿舍之后，没有女生经过我们楼道了
<lemonhall> edison0354: 听说狗的嗅觉都很棒的啊。。。他怎么丝毫不介意我的脚啊。。。。
<alpha080> 宿舍在楼道旁，是兵家必争之地
<alpha080> 冬天没洗过脚，夏天心血来潮会到浴室游荡几分钟
<lemonhall> ..............
<moriramar> zhangkaixuan: 你這是慢一點嗎？你這比我這條回復還慢一輪呀……
<lemonhall> 吃饭去了，晚上把休眠的问题彻底解决了再说
<alpha080> 偶跟偶老婆没结昏前说过这事情，结果她立马无比坚定地选鸟偶
<zhangkaixuan> moriramar: 好吧好吧 我错了。。。 我会加快脚步。。。兄弟们看见好文章了就来我这里投稿吧...
<gemfield> ChanServ: 请问如何对channel上的所有人发信息？
<MaskRay> brcmsmac 的无线驱动极不稳定
<alpha080> 那网卡有名气滴
<lemonhall> MaskRay: bcm是无线的先驱之一啊
<lemonhall> MaskRay: 而且我听说。。他们很早就和开源社区合作了，公开了很多资料
<MaskRay> lemonhall: 然后至今还只是 staing driver?
<MaskRay> lemonhall: 然后至今还只是 staging driver?
<lemonhall> MaskRay: 额。。。
<lemonhall> MaskRay: 甲方的一台台式机装过BCM的驱动。。。但是是有线的
<MaskRay> lemonhall: 2.6.3? 应该是 35以后 进 staging drivers 了
<ofan> 求推荐终端.. 除了xterm,urxvt
<zhangkaixuan> 最快的Java开发工具 IntelliJ IDEA 10.5 发布，完全支持 Java 7 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/intellij-idea-10-5/
<^k^> ⇪ title: IntelliJ IDEA 10.5 发布，完全支持 Java 7 : OSMSG
<imadper> 同志们，推荐个简洁的文件管理器
<MaskRay> dired
<lainme> ofan: gnome-terminal...
<ofan> zhangkaixuan: intellij 收费的..
<MeaCulpa> http://www.letscorp.net/archives/13149?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+letscorp%2FaDmw+%28%E5%A2%99%E5%A4%96%E6%A5%BC%29
<edison0354> lainme: +1
<MaskRay> ofan: xterm
<edison0354> alpha080: 你结婚了？
<imadper> ofan: terminator
<MeaCulpa> Java...
 * ofan 求推荐终端.. 除了xterm,urxvt,以及依赖gtk的
<edison0354> ofan: ……
 * MeaCulpa xterm和urxvt不是很好么
<ofan> urxvt已经渣到家了
<edison0354> ofan: 用依赖QT的……
<alpha080> aptitude remove wife.
<imadper> ofan: kons*****
<alpha080> You dont have the permission
<ofan> 现在经常占用cpu超过50%...
<imadper> ofan: 换e17
<edison0354> alpha080: 额，没purge掉啊
<ofan> 启动速度10s..
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 是dev基本不干活了
<zhangkaixuan> ofan:有免费版本。。。
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 是的
<alpha080> edison0354: 管理员不给我权限啊
<ofan> edison0354: 用qt的也不太好,尽量要轻量级
<MeaCulpa> ofan: urxvt很多很多年不改feature了大概
<MaskRay> ofan: 那只有 xterm 了啊
<ofan> MaskRay: 好吧..
<ofan> 调一下xterm..
<edison0354> ofan: GTK的咋了……
<ofan> edison0354: 不和谐
<ofan> edison0354: 尤其那粗壮的滚动条
<edison0354> ofan: ……
<edison0354> lemonhall: 求DHD玩android的打僵尸
 * edison0354 http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/143051.htm
<^k^> 新⇨ 因特网相关软件 • ubuntu 10.04中安装 firefox 4.0 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=331592&p=2331102 1.下载Firefox 4.0 下载地址：http://download.firefox.com.cn/releases/firefox/4.0/zh-CN/Firefox-latest.tar.bz2 2. 解压 找到下载的文件 Firefox-latest.tar.bz2，右键单击该文件选 解压缩到此处 ，然后会生成 firefox 文件夹 3. 移到 firefox 文件夹 到 /opt 在移动之 ...
<edison0354> 作为目前普通用户最多的类Unix操作系统，Mac OS X~~~~~~
<edison0354> 貌似还真是最多的？
<ofan> edison0354: 你用的是本?
<edison0354> llvm是水果做的？？？？？？？？？
<edison0354> ofan: 咋了？
<ofan> edison0354: 啥牌子
<edison0354> ofan: 垃圾联想……
<ofan> edison0354: llvm不是,clang是苹果开始搞的貌似
<ofan> edison0354: thinkpad?
<edison0354> ofan: Y450……
<edison0354> shellex: MM好！
<ofan> edison0354: 哦..
<ofan> edison0354: 我想换个tp或者mac
<shellex> edison0354: 恩
<edison0354> ofan: 悦姐是PT粉
<edison0354> ofan: 换mac吧～
<ofan> edison0354: PT是啥?
<shellex> 北京看牙那儿价格不坑爹？
<edison0354> ofan: TP，打反了……
<edison0354> shellex: 用医保……
<ofan> edison0354: 就是太黑了
<shellex> edison0354: 学校医保对看牙无效吧
<edison0354> shellex: 整形？
<shellex> edison0354: 补牙
<edison0354> ofan: 啥太黑？
<edison0354> shellex: 额，你牙咋了……不清楚，你问问校医院呗
<ofan> edison0354: TP.. 而且比较纠结选哪个型号
<shellex> edison0354: 牙齿坏了
<alpha080> 重装吧
<shellex> 郁闷
<edison0354> shellex: 额
<edison0354> ofan: 买MAC啊！！！！
<edison0354> ofan: MBA啊！！！！！
<ofan> edison0354: .....我爹也说mba
<ofan> edison0354: 不过太ZB了..
<edison0354> ofan: 啥是ZB？
<ofan> edison0354: 装逼..
<edison0354> ofan: 你爹竟然知道MBA……牛……
<edison0354> ofan: ……
<vincnd> 昨天用别人的MAC，竟然假死……
<ofan> edison0354: 是啊.. mba我联想都没想过
<edison0354> ofan: 你爹是做技术的？
<edison0354> vincnd: finder挂掉？
<ofan> edison0354: 不是... 完全不相干
<edison0354> ofan: 那咋知道的……
<edison0354> ofan: 我是粉ipod nano和MBA的
<ofan> edison0354: 见人拿过.. 说很薄很好看
<edison0354> ofan: ………………
<vincnd> 是vmware一个设置界面，创建一个虚拟硬盘，进度条出来后竟然没有取消选项，然后不知道什么原因进度条卡在那里了。vmware也无法关闭……
<vincnd> 原来以为MAC挺牛逼的，昨天一用就被来了个下马威
<edison0354> vincnd: 靠，那是VMWARE的问题好不！
<ofan> vincnd: 用vbox
<edison0354> vincnd: 而且强退VM呗
<vincnd> 不仅仅是VMWARE的问题
<ofan> edison0354: 用mac,要是装了linux,是不是会被BS
<palomino|working> 总比装xp好... , ofan
<vincnd> 另外，MAC的全局菜单，我用的快被整疯掉了
<edison0354> ofan: 一般吧
<alpha080> ofan: 很多人这么做吧
<edison0354> ofan: 我还能接受
<ofan> palomino|working: 其实本来我想装xp的...
<edison0354> ofan: 我基本能接受吧……
<palomino|working> -_- , ofan
<ofan> edison0354: 装个Win7?
<edison0354> ofan: 你要装瘟到死的话，我就不发表啥意见了……你自重就行了
<ofan> ...
<vincnd> 这回看来我要打消购买MAC的念头了，老老实实在PC上跑Linux吧。
<ofan> 为熟麽..
<ofan> 不要这么BS Win
<edison0354> ofan: 你自重
<edison0354> ofan: 一般BS瘟到死
<ofan> edison0354: 你不也用win
<edison0354> ofan: 不过对于买MAC装瘟到死的，给予其强烈的BS！
<palomino|working> 不是bs win , ofan
<edison0354> ofan: 不用WIN咋画CAD啊我
<palomino|working> 是bs在mac上装xp的-_- , ofan
<ofan> edison0354: ..
<ofan> 为什么我能接受...
<palomino|working> 既然要用xp....何不买个便宜的本本呀 -_-
<edison0354> ofan: MAC版的CAD怕跟那个标准件库有冲突，不敢用
<ofan> palomino|working: 便宜没好货,至少数码产品是这样...
<edison0354> ofan: 你自重……
<ofan> edison0354: 用虚拟机呢?
<vincnd> MAC装啥我都不BS，根据个人需求呗，装个吻到死也没啥，大不了被人说装逼而已。
<edison0354> ofan: 自重
<palomino|working> 买mac book的钱够买好几个便宜的了，用坏了扔都没事儿。。。
<ofan> edison0354: 连虚拟机都BS???
<shellex> 去北大口腔医院算了
<ofan> 那不如买TP了,没人BS..
<edison0354> shellex: 那顺便来北航呗～
 * MeaCulpa 前两天BS了一个端着MBP装了Windows坐在在Costa Coffee富女
<edison0354> ofan: 我不喜欢虚拟机
<edison0354> ofan: 而且BS的原因还是MAC+瘟到死……
<vincnd> 只要她承认自己装逼，就没必要BS
<edison0354> MeaCulpa: ……
<shellex> edison0354: =.= 我刚看完牙
<ofan> edison0354: 主要是我想装win来玩些游戏
<edison0354> ofan: 我不喜欢TP的说……不知道为啥……
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 人家根本就没有感觉到你的鄙视
<ofan> edison0354: 我不太喜欢TP,因为太黑
<edison0354> shellex: 那下次来北医的时候顺便来北航……
<palomino|working> TP=偷拍?
<ofan> ..........
<shellex> edison0354: ...
<ofan> - -!!
<imadper> 大家的debian用的是test还是sid？
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，给力阿
<jiero> tp是啥？
<palomino|working> 承让，承让 , roylez
<edison0354> ofan: 我好象是因为TP是商务机，好多没用的功能
<ofan> TP=thinkpad..
<imadper> palomino|working: tp是回城卷轴，连这都不知道
<jiero> imadper: 有用sid的有用testing的
<palomino|working> 没有回城的需求.. , imadper
<jiero> TP到底是啥。。。
<ofan> edison0354: TP默认带的软件很多..
<jiero> 。。。
<palomino|working> distro[Ubuntu "maverick" 10.10]
<imadper> jiero: 有用stable的吗？
<ofan> edison0354: 而且对linux支持也好
<edison0354> ofan: 不喜欢……没办法……
<jiero> imadper: 你没问。。。用stable的更多吧。
<edison0354> ofan: 就跟我果粉没办法一样……
<jiero> TP是什么。。。
<imadper> jiero: 好吧....
<imadper> jiero: think pad
<jiero> 哦。
<jiero> è°¢
<edison0354> shellex: 来北航21号楼下喊Edison我就出来了
<ofan> edison0354: ..这么坚毅
<pocoyo> roylez: 主席 笔记本外接了一个显示器 分辨率跟xp下不大一样? 怎么设置一下?
<edison0354> ofan: ？
<ofan> edison0354: 这么坚定的果粉
<edison0354> ofan: 是的
<edison0354> ofan: 不管有没有钱……
 * edison0354 我是果粉我自豪，哦耶～
 * jiero 一直嚷嚷买Nokia N900，现在发现没有足够的钱
<edison0354> jiero: 买android去！
<ofan> edison0354: mbp不便宜
<roylez> pocoyo: xrandr
<edison0354> ofan: 没说便宜啊……
<jiero> edison0354: N900是目前最好的手机
<edison0354> ofan: 死贵死贵的……
<pocoyo> roylez: 手动配置的?
<MeaCulpa> http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/05/17/us-hp-idUSTRE74F7GL20110517
<edison0354> jiero: 我就不喷了……
<ofan> edison0354: 所以纠结
<edison0354> jiero: 个人爱好……
<MeaCulpa> roylez: HP老大难道还要搞Hurd那套...
<palomino|working> 是因为能刷各种系统? , jiero
<jiero> 不是。
<jiero> 探查了一下。
<jiero> 搜索了一下而已
<roylez> pocoyo: 不行吗？或者自己写脚本，根据xrandr识别出来的prefer的分辨率进行配置
<ofan> 就没有比较了解TP的?
<jiero> palomino|working: 我只用maemo+debian就够了。
<pocoyo> roylez: xrand 识别不出来 xp里可以识别出来的分辨率?
<edison0354> ofan: 悦姐
<ofan> edison0354: 哪一个?
<palomino|working> maemo.......
<roylez> pocoyo: 你贴一下xrandr的输出
<ofan> edison0354: happy的lp?
<jiero> ofan: 你看悦姐怎么整你
<ofan> jiero: ... 为熟麽要整我
<edison0354> pocoyo: 那分辨率不是显示器里的参数？
<edison0354> ofan: ……
<zhangkaixuan> VirtualBox 4.0.8发布，增强3D支持 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/virtualbox-4-0-8/
<jiero> 又来了。。。新闻bot
 * ofan 悦姐求出现..
<Kandu> zhangkaixuan: 喊一遍訂閱地址就好啦
<edison0354> ofan: 没在
<edison0354> ofan: 话说分享下淫淫主页啊～
<ofan> edison0354: 奥...
<ofan> edison0354: 我准备注销了
<zhangkaixuan> Kandu:。。。。求订阅 www.osmsg.com
<jiero> ...
<jiero> 。。。
<edison0354> ofan: ……
<ofan> edison0354: 现在上豆瓣比上淫淫多
<edison0354> zhangkaixuan: 这网站是你的？
<moriramar> zhangkaixuan: osmsg 是你的？
<zhangkaixuan> 恩恩....
<jiero> 。。。
<zhangkaixuan> 你们才知道.............
<edison0354> zhangkaixuan: ……
<jiero> edison0354: moriramar:不好意思说了。。。
<edison0354> zhangkaixuan: 好吧……
<edison0354> jiero: ……
<ofan> zhangkaixuan: 支持....
 * edison0354 我错了……
<moriramar> zhangkaixuan: 很不错哟。我推薦给我一個電腦專業的同學了。
 * edison0354 © 2010-2011 OSMSG.com | ZHANG KaiXuan
<lemonhall_> edison0354: 额。。。
<lemonhall_> edison0354: 今天的新闻好像都是针对你的
<jiero> 为啥？
<edison0354> lemonhall_: ？
<lemonhall_> edison0354: http://wowubuntu.com/ubuntu-bcm43.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu 11.04 上解决 BCM43 系列无线网卡问题 [技巧] | Wow!Ubuntu
<edison0354> lemonhall_: 求BCM43XX卡啊！！！！！
<edison0354> lemonhall_: 有这卡我MAC就完美了啊！！！！！
<zhangkaixuan> T.T...............谢谢兄弟的支持 嘿嘿 各位有时间多来转转 特别特别希望大家留言评论
<jiero> Linux信息站在国内太多了吧。。。
<jiero> 。。。。
<edison0354> jiero: ……
<jiero> 说说而已不要较真
<lemonhall_> edison0354: 很贵么？
<ofan> zhangkaixuan: 空间哪里的?
<lemonhall_> edison0354: 不贵的话我送你一个算了
<zhangkaixuan> ofan:host1plus.com 德国...
<edison0354> lemonhall_: ……
 * shellex 呜呜呜
<pocoyo> roylez: edison0354 等会啊. 待我重启
<ofan> zhangkaixuan: 免费?
<edison0354> shellex: ？
<zhangkaixuan> ofan:一个月3美元
<ofan> zhangkaixuan: 不便宜...
<zhangkaixuan> ofan:主要是数据安全，还有三个月就要到期了...然后自己购买一个vps。。。
<lemonhall_> edison0354: 75人民币的东西。。。买一个不就结了
<lemonhall_> edison0354: 表示不理解
<edison0354> zhangkaixuan: 额，多订阅点资讯站吧，防火星……
<shellex> edison0354: 牙齿
<ofan> zhangkaixuan: 不容易.. 学生?
<edison0354> zhangkaixuan: ofan在求合租貌似？
<edison0354> shellex: ……
<zhangkaixuan> ofan:工作了。。。 杂志编辑。。。
<MeaCulpa> http://letaoba.info/archives/2459.html
<ofan> zhangkaixuan: 恩,我们打算合租vps.. 有兴趣可以看看ramhost.us的VPS
<ofan> zhangkaixuan: 支持... 网站不错
<zhangkaixuan> edison0354:一般是早上工作完后 领导不再的时候赶紧弄
<lemonhall_> ofan: 还没搞定啊
<MeaCulpa> 以后，看到木纳，面容姣好的女硕士+，我心里会嘀咕一下...
<palomino|working> ramhost的vps，最近经常不定期丢包 , ofan
<edison0354> zhangkaixuan: 哦
<vincnd> 合租用来做神马？
<ofan> lemonhall_: 主机还没上线
<lemonhall_> MeaCulpa: 你嘀咕啥，不都结婚了么？
<ofan> palomino|working: ?? 怎么知道的
<palomino|working> 我在用阿 , ofan
<ofan> palomino|working: 你也用么?
<lemonhall_> MeaCulpa: 我连老婆都没着落。。。心底很嘀咕才是真得。。。
<edison0354> zhangkaixuan: linux.com，omg!ubuntu!这俩都不错的
<zhangkaixuan> ofan:国内代理的？
<MeaCulpa> lemonhall_: 那个，很可能是本科的时候被OOXX了嘛，公费保研
<MeaCulpa> lemonhall_: 女生只要本科的时候被R一下，基本就能公费保研了
<edison0354> MeaCulpa: 做女生真好……
<zhangkaixuan> edison0354:嘿嘿 谢了兄弟 都订阅着呢，主要是英语不好，翻译很费时间
<ofan> palomino|working: 用的东部的? 目前我们等西岸的上线
<edison0354> zhangkaixuan: 囧
<palomino|working> las vegas? , ofan
<palomino|working> 早先那个龟速，后来换到vegas，但开始丢包 , ofan
<alpha080> edison0354: 男同胞也行的。。。你试试？
<ofan> palomino|working: 不清楚,只写着West USA
<palomino|working> 有时丢包率能到80%以上.. , ofan
<ofan> palomino|working: ...不会吧
<edison0354> alpha080: ……
<vincnd> 呃，丢包这么多
<edison0354> palomino|working: 那是啥概念……
<palomino|working> 啥也干不了.. , edison0354
<pocoyo> roylez: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/86247
<ofan> palomino|working: Atlanta or Kansas?
<zhangkaixuan> ofan:ramhost.us是走的那个线路？ he?
<jyf1987> 给博客加了个第三方评论 总算是像样了
<Kandu> ofan: 不要緊，到時候試用一個月嘛
<palomino|working> 哦...ramhost.... , ofan
<palomino|working> 我看错- - , ofan
<palomino|working> 我看成rashost , ofan
<Kandu> jyf1987: 訂閱地址
<ofan> palomino|working: .........您吓 我啊
 * palomino|working momo ofan 
<ofan> - -..
<jyf1987> Kandu: 是评论插件 不是rss rss要另外自己做
<palomino|working> 今天忘带眼镜来上班了 , ofan
<palomino|working> 原谅我
<Kandu> palomino|working: 我也被你嚇了
<jyf1987> 现在最要命是研究下nginx的proxy cache 否则每次都走代理太挫了
<palomino|working> :D , Kandu
<ofan> palomino|working: 恩 ramhost我观察好久了..
<jyf1987> ofan: 准备买哪个阿
<palomino|working> 我以前也观察过 , ofan
<ofan> 应该是不错的
<ofan> jyf1987: ramhost
<jyf1987> ofan: 不是吧
<jyf1987> ofan: 不是要合伙买么
<ofan> jyf1987: 肿么?
<palomino|working> 不过可恶的招行给我换信用卡的时候把双币卡换成人民币的了
<ofan> jyf1987: 是合伙买
<palomino|working> 我没法付美元了
<jyf1987> ofan: 给我看方案
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: ??
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: 不会吧
<jyf1987> 我的vps 前一阵不挂 最近昨天居然重启了两次
<vincnd> 想买VPS的可以看看rapidXEN
<ofan> jyf1987: http://www.ramhost.us/?page=virtual-dedicated-server  //我们现在等他们的西海岸主机上线
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: 招行服务不错，虽然自动购汇利率比较亏，但是可以随便还，其他很多银行都要特别购汇的
<palomino|working> 唉 , MeaCulpa
<ofan> jyf1987: plan应该跟Atlanta那写都一样的
<palomino|working> 是阿 , MeaCulpa
<palomino|working> 以前买软件什么的就靠这张卡了 , MeaCulpa
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: 交行也不错
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: 恩...打电话去搞啊
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: 现在哪张不是双币的
<palomino|working> 打过，说我原先的卡是什么特别纪念卡，再换只能换单币的 , MeaCulpa
<palomino|working> nnd
 * MeaCulpa 帐号里永远保留几美元的欠款，招行死也不会给我换单币
<palomino|working> -_- , MeaCulpa
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: 申请张通用金卡啊
<lemonhall_> ofan: 便宜的不可思议
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: 招行是跟身份证的，卡的数量无视的
<jyf1987> ofan: 总共多少钱来着
<palomino|working> 等有空时在说吧 , MeaCulpa
<lemonhall_> ofan: 以至于让我觉得不真实
<ofan> lemonhall_: 什么..
<palomino|working> 家附近没有招行 , MeaCulpa
<lemonhall_> ofan: VPS
<palomino|working> 得跑挺远的 , MeaCulpa
<ofan> lemonhall_: 是挺 便宜,不过他们都运行好久了
<jyf1987> ofan: 但我同事买了个ramhost最便宜的那种 lag很高阿
<MeaCulpa> ramhost一个月多少
<ofan> jyf1987: 看人数定plan吧,一个人大约$4-5/mo左右
<palomino|working> 5$? , jyf1987
<MeaCulpa> 合买vps啊...
<jyf1987> palomino|working: 忘记了 算起来人民币100多吧 其实我现在这个vps也是100多 不过是优惠码买的
<ofan> jyf1987: 最便宜的都被JS买去做vpn用了
<palomino|working> :o , jyf1987
<jyf1987> ofan: 一个人5刀是多少配置的 内存还是1G?
<Kandu> ofan: 要不我們也做幾幾個 vpn?
<jyf1987> 一个人5刀才400不到1年 还行
<Kandu> ofan: è³£
<ofan> jyf1987: 四个人的话,买那个$19.99的
<ofan> Kandu: 先看看吧,把主机搞定先
<jyf1987> Kandu: 你有那功夫卖这个 不如卖技术服务了 搞一套主机方案 什么都帮人打包搞定
<ofan> jyf1987: 那个是1G cpu,1.5G ram
<jyf1987> ofan: 额 这个cpu似乎低了吧
<ofan> jyf1987: 错了,1G ram
<jyf1987> 咱们几个人用 恐怕对cpu有需求
 * Fivesheep_ 使用着免费的vps
<palomino|working> .... , Fivesheep_
<ofan> jyf1987: cpu是 Fair share Burstable to at least 6000 Mhz across at least 2 cores
<edison0354> jyf1987: 你用VPS做啥的？
<palomino|working> fivesheep跟你是和关系? , Fivesheep_
<jyf1987> edison0354: 做网站玩
<ofan> jyf1987: 服务器配置都不错
<edison0354> jyf1987: 链接？
<jyf1987> Fivesheep_: 你哪里搞的免费的
<jyf1987> edison0354: http://geek42.info/
<palomino|working> 他人在国外 , jyf1987
<jyf1987> palomino|working: 我知道阿
<jyf1987> palomino|working: 可是国外也要付钱用阿
<edison0354> jyf1987: 你这网站……
<palomino|working> 在自己笔记本上装一个即可 , jyf1987
<imadper> 同志们，我有一个无线网卡，dlink的，怎么装驱动？
<Fivesheep_> jyf1987:  朋友托管的机器.. 给我个vps用
<jyf1987> Fivesheep_: 你干嘛不自己申请个宽带 在家里用？
<Fivesheep_> 我有宽带啊
<Fivesheep_> vps静态地址
<alpha080> jyf1987: 你网站在哪儿？
<jyf1987> Fivesheep_: 你不是在北美么 怎么也搞不到静态ip
<Fivesheep_> 钱啊
<jyf1987> 北美ip不是很便宜么
<jyf1987> 大学里占了好多段
<Fivesheep_> 即使一块钱也是钱
<edison0354> Fivesheep_: ……
<jyf1987> Fivesheep_: 这也太。。
<alpha080> vps对非技术人员是不是不划算？偶只知道可以建blog\wiki\用ssh\vpn
<alpha080> 还能做什么？
<jyf1987> 这几个功能 每个拆开都要花钱 你不如花一次钱把几个功能都用上
<jyf1987> lerosua: 懂个p
<ofan> ..
<Loongjiang> 在终端下，有一个类似光标的东西可以当SHU标的，在内核编译里是哪项啊
<zhjawe_> 我在编译c代码的时候碰见个问题：无法复制的选项-quiet
<zhjawe_> 这是咋回事呢？
<zhjawe_> 一直调不通，快崩溃了。
<lerosua> jyf1987: 你神经病啊 我又没招你惹你
<ofan> touch /-i
<jyf1987> lerosua: 你理我
 * edison0354 微软于本周在亚特兰大举行的2011年度技术研发者大会上透露了芒果手机的更多细节
<lerosua> 真是不可理喻的sb
 * edison0354 芒果？啥情况？
<jyf1987> hoho
<ofan> touch /-i 就可以防rm -rf /*了
<jyf1987> ofan: 可以防 find删除不
<ofan> jyf1987: no.
<shellex> lerosua: 斗篷叔~
<jyf1987> 哼哼
<Loongjiang>  在终端下，有一个类似光标的东西可以当鼠标的，在内核编译里是哪项啊
<lerosua> shellex: 我很受伤啊
<shellex> lerosua: 为神马呢
<lerosua> shellex: 你同事闹的。帮我骂他
<shellex> lerosua: 我同事？
<shellex> lerosua: 我不认识jyf1987
<lerosua> shellex: jyf
<lerosua> shellex: 他说认识你
<^k^> 新⇨ 因特网相关软件 • Ubuntu Linux下的新浪微博客户端 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=331600&p=2331204 #1.微博AIR 微博AIR是一个很不错的微博客户端，除了集成IM功能以及好友在线功能外，还集成了音乐播放器（还支持28个电台）和涂鸦板功能。此客户端出自官方，所以质量有保证，API的限制会少一些（猜测）。 项目主页：http:/ ...
<shellex> lerosua: 我不认识他哦
<lerosua> 真是罗生门
<jyf1987> 额 你搞错了吧
<lerosua> 无聊。
<lerosua> 睡觉
<jyf1987> 烂斗篷
<edison0354> shellex: ……
<lemonhall_> jyf1987: 你招惹谁了？
<jyf1987> 跟ee一个货色
<edison0354> jyf1987: lerosua: shellex: 你们真混乱……
<lemonhall_> shellex: 你上班了？还以为你是个学生
 * jyf1987 打倒ee 撕烂斗篷
 * iGoogle 支持斗篷晚上去扇了 jyf1987
<lemonhall_> edison0354: 各种不明真相
<edison0354> lemonhall_: 恩
 * jyf1987 撕烂ee
<lerosua> iGoogle: 今天jyf1987很神经病，你要小心。
<jyf1987> lerosua: 你也一样 你有PMS
<iGoogle> lerosua: 他天天日经的。
<jyf1987> iGoogle: 你妹
<shellex> iGoogle: oo, ii
<lemonhall_> edison0354: 求妹子，下午一个女人要和我见面
<lemonhall_> edison0354: 介绍人说我是个大帅哥。。。。
<jyf1987> 转给我好了
<lemonhall_> edison0354: 我各种压力
<pocoyo> roylez: 不了在主席？
<pocoyo> edison0354: ?
<ofan> lemonhall_: 我帮你去...
<jyf1987> ofan: 你签证办得如何了
<zhangkaixuan> Ubuntu Linux 下的新浪微博客户端 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/ubuntu-linux-sina-weibo/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu Linux 下的新浪微博客户端 : OSMSG
<ofan> jyf1987: 啥.. 还没签
<edison0354> pocoyo: ？
<jyf1987> ofan: 额 有土工身份貌似有影响吧
<ofan> jyf1987: 我没身份... 良民
<zprood> 中午好
<jyf1987> 哼哼
<pocoyo> edison0354: 分辨率还是不对啊。
<edison0354> pocoyo: 不知……
<pocoyo> edison0354: 当我没说
<edison0354> pocoyo: 用NV那个工具调调试试？
<edison0354> pocoyo: 没双头显示器……
<pocoyo> edison0354: 我ati卡.
<edison0354> pocoyo: 没控制中心？
<pocoyo> edison0354: 是双头显卡吧?
 * shellex 做了一个一元贝叶斯分词器
<edison0354> pocoyo: 我就一个显示器……
<pocoyo> edison0354: 没有 xp下里面的分辨率
<pocoyo> edison0354: 我笔记本外接了一个显示器
<edison0354> pocoyo: 哦
 * shellex 需要人肉提供一些训练集做多元词库
<ofan> shellex: 中文分词?
<shellex> ofan: 嗯哪
<iGoogle> 分词技术，10年进步一点点。
<gnagoul> elviswang?
<ofan> shellex: 做人肉有福利么
<shellex> ofan: 啥福利？
<lemonhall_> ofan: .................
<ofan> shellex: 没啥..
<lemonhall_> shellex: 亚哈，你在做什么？
<shellex> lemonhall_: oracle数据库写入程序
<lemonhall_> shellex: 越发觉得你不是一个卖萌的小女孩了。。。。之前对你多有不敬，望海涵
<shellex> lemonhall_: 啊？怎么不敬法了。。？
<lemonhall_> shellex: 你主要做什么方向的？数据库。。。？
<ofan> lemonhall_: ....大叔
 * jiero 看到了惊人新闻： W3C正在开发P2P浏览器标准，让你的浏览器和他的浏览器实时通信，不需要经过服务器。Opera平台架构师Rich Tibbett是该W3C工作组的主要联络人。
<shellex> lemonhall_: 我主要做UI哈
<NoIE> jiero: 这是整个世界的要求。
<ofan> bitcoin没人关注么
<ofan> 基于P2P的虚拟货币交易
<iGoogle> 虚拟货币交易，都该枪毙
<ofan> .......
<lofwind> 第一个枪毙的是麻花疼。
<ofan> 麻花疼花十万亿Q币保释..
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> ofan: 我没看懂那个
<lofwind> ……
<jiero> 不过你尽早
<jiero> 有人3年前卖了，损失了100万。
 * lainme opera unite不支持代理啊
<ofan> jiero: bitcoin? 主要是bitcoin可以兑换成美元
<jiero> ofan: 告诉你了，损失了100万。
<iGoogle> lainme: .. pac
<ofan> jiero: 奥..
<lemonhall_> ofan: ？？？？？
<shellex> 我的画 http://5h3ll3x.deviantart.com/gallery/
<iGoogle> 那本来就穿的啊。
<lemonhall_> shellex: 是js和前段？
<shellex> lemonhall_: 不是啊，我不是程序媛
<lainme> iGoogle: 不是这个。是没法通过代理去连，一会就断
<iGoogle> 这只是处理吧。不是画吧。 shellex
<shellex> iGoogle: 铅笔画的
<iGoogle> lainme: 试试pac出去。没道理unite都封啊
<iGoogle> shellex: 俄。没大图？
<shellex> iGoogle: 有啊。点进去看
<alpha080> shellex: 不买个板子？京东上才240
<lemonhall_> shellex: 好吧，美工竟然也能写出一元贝叶斯了。。。。这年头
<shellex> alpha080: 铅笔最高~ 板子的话，linux下支持太烂
<iGoogle> shellex: 没我画得好。
<lainme> iGoogle: unite自己的问题
<shellex> iGoogle: show my your pencil
<shellex> lemonhall_: 咯咯
<iGoogle> shellex: 废弃多年了。当时都没数码。
<alpha080> shellex: 这...有歧义啊
<shellex> iGoogle: 我是画国画的哦
<shellex> alpha080: 啥歧义？
<lemonhall_> iGoogle: 大叔，你多大了？
<shellex> 哦，my->me
<shellex> 笔误笔误
<alpha080> 算了，不说了...果然是无知的mm,
<iGoogle> 我家下面的店子，那老板，天天画国画。我倒是不搞这
<shellex> iGoogle: 哼
<ofan> 我要看你的铅笔
<iGoogle> lemonhall: 打听了干嘛
<lemonhall_> iGoogle: 搞基
<alpha080> shellex: 洋泾浜英语啊
<ofan> 铅笔..
<jiero> shellex: 。。。
<iGoogle> 俄。2个马甲
<shellex> iGoogle: 搞基！
<jiero> 欠头像。
<lemonhall_> ofan: 是有歧义
<alpha080> 老外会昏倒的
<shellex> alpha080: 啊？
<shellex> jiero: 干吗
<ofan> lemonhall_: ..恩
 * iGoogle 打击下 shellex，高兴。
<alpha080> 笨妹子
<shellex> iGoogle: miss了你
<alpha080> 英语比我女儿还烂
<jiero> shellex: 我忘记了。
<jiero> ...nvm
<iGoogle> shellex: 铅笔，真没我的好。
<shellex> iGoogle: 嗯？
<lemonhall_> 哈哈哈，我搜pencil的歧义，第一篇文章是一个女孩背雅思的时候把pencil写成了penis
<jiero> 哦。
<alpha080> 话说最近买了两本绘画的书，准备教自个闺女
<iGoogle> lemonhall_: ..这家伙
<edison0354> lemonhall_: ……
 * lemonhall_ http://blog.163.com/lulu_low@126/blog/static/1112152922009320103149478/
<iGoogle> shellex: 我退休后，可能会继续画画。等等吧。
<shellex> lemonhall_: 哈哈哈
<shellex> iGoogle: 退休不了了咯
<iGoogle> 啥
<hata> 球火狐控支持 https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/sidebar-makeup/
<zhangkaixuan> 数字视频录像机工具 MythTV 0.24.1 发布 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/mythtv-0-24-1/
<lofwind> 祝 iGoogle 倒在工作岗位上。
<iGoogle> 丫丫的
<lemonhall_> shellex: 分词的话可以直接用LUCENE的分词模块，或者是sunpinyin的。。。都不错
<lemonhall_> shellex: Lucene的加上一个sunpinyin的240W的大词库，基本就解决了
<lofwind> sunpinyin不好。
<lofwind> 比google拼音差劲多了。
<shellex> lemonhall_: nonono,我在学习
<Kandu> jyf1987: 不用現成的博客系統？
<shellex> lemonhall_: 而且lucene是java的，我不喜欢java
<edison0354> shellex: MM你是学计算机还软件的？
<shellex> edison0354: 都不是哦~
<jyf1987> Kandu: 自己写代码可控 功能也可控
<alpha080> 她是学舞蹈的
<edison0354> shellex: 那研究分词干啥？
<alpha080> edison0354: 也在北航
<shellex> alpha080: 不会跳舞
<shellex> edison0354: 好玩哇
<edison0354> shellex: ^
<edison0354> shellex: ……
<alpha080> shellex: 也不配合一下....
 * edison0354 努力下载电磁炮的评论音轨ing
<edison0354> alpha080: 我们学校有舞蹈专业吗？
<shellex> alpha080: 本来就不会嘛
<iGoogle> shellex 啥时候承认自己是mm了？
<alpha080> edison0354: 别说我们，要说我...
<edison0354> alpha080: 北方人我们！=咱们
<edison0354> alpha080: 你南方的吧……
<shellex> iGoogle: 一直都很混乱
<alpha080> edison0354: 现在学校是啥专业都有，就没一个学校没计算机专业的，就没一个没会计的
<iGoogle> 没留意这些而已嘛。 shellex
<alpha080> 偶还真是南蛮入侵
<edison0354> alpha080: 我们还真没会计……
<lainme> 我们好像也没会计
<hata> 杀
<alpha080> edison0354: 烂学校，也不会赶潮流
<iGoogle> 当年语音聊天室的时候，整天南方和北方的互相骂。唉。
<jyf1987> iGoogle: 现在变成乡下人 外地人 地方上的人 与上海人 北京人对骂了
 * jyf1987 骂的本质还是么变
<iGoogle> 文字的，文明多了
<jyf1987> 文字的才有乐趣么 光是用嘴巴骂也无聊
<alpha080> 正常的，欧洲人还损意大利人呢
<jyf1987> Kandu: os如何了
<alpha080> 没有会计专业的学校不是好学校，所以一师是个好学校
<jerome_> 语音聊天什么都骂的出来 ，整个机房都听得到
<jyf1987> 呵呵
<alpha080> 小坏蛋不爱吃饭，要生一个给她抢吃的才行
<jyf1987> alpha080: 我家猫咪也生了个小猫 lol
<hata> 制酒
 * shellex 又困了
<edison0354> shellex: MM睡吧
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统安装和升级 • 请教大家，安装ubuntu10.04server，设置分区后，不能继续安装。什么原因？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=331609&p=2331297 机子是单系统，装过ubuntu11.04server，发现不好用，想换10.04，但是不管是自动分区还是手动设置分区，分区设置结束后，重启，不能继续安装。 会进入下一个选择语言键盘。。。再次 ...
<jyfl987> edison0354: 你试试改成我的nick看看
<edison0354> jyfl987: ……
<edison0354> jyfl987: 然后你把我ghost掉吗……
<jyfl987> edison0354: 你试试
<jyfl987> 居然可以
<jyfl987> 不是设了enforce了么
<Kandu> jyfl987: 暫停幾天
<jyfl987> 额 呵呵
<Guest32099> jyfl987: 被T了吧……
<jyfl987> Kandu: 不如去研究rockbox
<jyfl987> Guest32099: 但是太慢了 应该直接不让改名才是
 * MeaCulpa 好臀风原来自古就有，good, 同好很多嘛
<jyfl987> 龙阳之好
<edison0354> jyfl987: 有30s的验证时间，30s后不验证就T
<Kandu> jyfl987: 沒興趣
<jyfl987> Kandu: 看着你们这些人有技术不拿出来用 我是很不爽的
<shellex> 哈
<Kandu> jyfl987: 這幾天在玩 machinelife.org/opc 等把交叉編譯做好繼續 os
<jyfl987> Kandu: 呵呵 忽悠你妹妹的 看来是
<jyfl987> 有没有 online forth?
<ediso0354> edison0354: 求DHD
<Kandu> jyfl987: 也有想這幾天寫個 blog，反正這幾天是不幹正事了
<jyfl987> Kandu: 一起玩被
<jyl1987> jyfl987: 求DHD
<jyl1987> jyfl987: 好像不行啊
<jyfl987> 哼哼
<Kandu> 呃，你倆…… 0_o  我是在和誰說話？
<jyfl987> edison0354: 求DHD
 * jyfl987 额。。。竟然可以
 * jyfl987 我这里不行
<edison0534> hoho 可以ghost的哦
<MeaCulpa> "开大会的时候，正在讲话的领导忽然脱稿大骂：别以为我不知道你们个个都在玩手机﹑看围脖！没有人会无缘无故看着自己的裤裆傻笑"
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 看着自己的penis傻笑。。。。。
<edison0534> 我要开ghost了 小心阿
 * edison0354 彻底混乱了
<jyfl987> !!!
<edison0534> shit 我的那个临时不可用了
 * edison0354 每个人都得whois下才行……
<MeaCulpa> "局长刚进办公室，办公室主任的老婆闯了进来，挥着一条女式三角裤对局长说：“我老公晚上回家竟然穿了女人的内裤，您一定要管管”。局长连连点头是是，顺手把三角裤塞进口袋里。晚上回家，局长老婆洗衣服时发现了局长口袋里的三角裤，对局长说：“以后不许开这样玩笑了，害的人家找了一整天”。"
<yunfan> jyfl987: 你快改名 不然我ghost了
<jyfl987> yunfan: 额。。。
<jyfl987> 我改不成啊。。。。
<yunfan> 速度
<yunfan> 那就对不住了
<lemonhall_> 奥，我知道了。。。
<lofwind> ...
<lemonhall_> 我在其他地方还开着一个lemonhall
<jyfl987> 我的大号居然被搞掉了 额
<szsloss2> 什么大号啊
<roylez> jyfl987: 厕所里面扔炸弹？
<jyfl987> roylez: 额 不是 是我的nick
<edison0354> jyfl987: ……
<jyfl987> 还是么搞懂怎么弄 cloak
<hata> 在vim写的脚本要直接执行用什么插件
<hata> py perl lua 什么的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ruby日本人太多了...
<MeaCulpa> hata: 什么叫直接执行？
<alpha080> source?
<alpha080> 太久没用了？
<hata> 写的脚本（py，perl类）要快速运行用什么插件
<jyfl987> 额 直接cloak了
<hata> 脚本不是写给vim的
<oooo> 我有个关于C语言的问题
<MeaCulpa> hata: 需要插件么... !python/perl %
<oooo> 我用C对一个文本文件读取，然后每个字符都加一，输出为另外一个文件
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 最纠结的是不少gem用了日文读音作为名字，比如 nogokiri
<oooo> 然后读这个文件，每个字符减一。应该就是原来的文件了才对。可是gedit打不开这个文件，说编码不对
<oooo> 有谁知道怎么回事吗？
<hata> MeaCulpa←␣←; 那是不是可以!%
<Kandu> hata: !./% 吧
<hata> Kandu←␣←; 额
<hata> Kandu←␣←; MeaCulpa 谢谢
<jyfl987> 你们这帮2货 以前耍我说要给freenode的人完成任务才给cloak 他们说根本没有这个事
<ofan> .....
<ofan> jyfl987: 谁说的..
<jyfl987> ofan: 忘记是谁了 反正耍了我一回
<ofan> jyfl987: ...
<alpha080> jyfl987: 那是wikipedia的任务好不好，自己没看清吧？我上次google也看到了
<hata> 有截图啊亲 https://static-cdn.addons.mozilla.net/img/uploads/previews/full/57/57805.png?modified=1305471577
<hata> 发错
<alpha080> 见鬼了，ipv6.google.com和g.cn都打不开了
<jyfl987> alpha080: 我基本不上wikipedia 而且我记得很清楚是讲irc
<jyfl987> 估计是阿龙耍我
<kanoe> jyfl987, 啊？你也遇到这种问题
<kanoe> jyfl987, 我现在也是
<alpha080> jyfl987: 就是指wikipedia的irc频道
<jyfl987> alpha080: 不对 是上次他们带了个 ubuntu的cloak 我问他们怎么搞 他们就刷我了
<kanoe> alpha080, 难道，我点错人了，ipv6.google.com和g.cn都打不开了
<alpha080> kanoe: 是啊，只能翻过去上加密搜索了
<alpha080> google reader正常= =
 * edison0354 昨晚在麦当劳吃东西，邻桌一女孩亲密依偎在一男的怀里，说：“我男朋友是做IT的，现在还在加班呢……”
<alpha080> 现在不会要干扰g.cn了吧
<lofwind> ……
<lofwind> edison0354: 这个也太%
<lofwind> ……
<dream1986> edison0354: ^_^
<lofwind> edison0354: IT男真的这么惨吗？
 * edison0354 【大结局版】两风云学长同时向一学姐表白，学姐淡定道：“你们周游世界后再回来跟我说。”一学长立马收拾包裹准备出发，另一学长绕学姐转了一圈，说出历史性的一句：“you are my world.”瞬间秒杀！…… 学姐好感动，最后……最后选了准备去环游世界的那个，因为他家有钱……
<edison0354> lofwind: 不做IT
<pomhg> 刚刚发现打开bing也被reset了
<alpha080> edison0354: 到楼下来，暗号：天王盖地虎
<edison0354> alpha080: ……
<alpha080> 大中华共荣圈成立了？
<lofwind> edison0354: 已入CS
<kanoe> alpha080, 好像现在可以了，哈哈`
<kanoe> alpha080, 看来是时好时坏
<alpha080> 无法连接google香港
<pomhg> 刚才那段时间，archwiki，google服务，bing，全部reset。。。
<kanoe> alpha080, 我的已经可以了，它貌似就是断了一会
<alpha080> 我氧化钙！大不了老子买卫星上网
<timber> 宝塔镇河妖
<alpha080> 我这边不行了
<pomhg> yaourt刚刚无法搜索aur，cannot connect to the peer 之类的
<alpha080> 去单位报道。。。播放广告五分钟
<kanoe> alpha080,多上人民网是有好处的
<alpha080> kanoe: 没错，吃饭嘛香，身子骨也硬朗了，也不会ED了，连脚臭都没了
<jyfl987> alpha080: 先进生产力国家怎么会有脚臭呢 你这是造谣嘛
<alpha080> 偶说错鸟。。。对不起party,对不起淫民，对不起苍老师，偶罪大恶极啊，
 * ^k^ 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.04 
<dream1986> test
<^k^> dream1986, ....  ㍦ 
<^6^> edison0354: 现在看whois我有啥具体信息否
<edison0354> ^6^: jyf……
<^6^> edison0354: 还有？
<edison0354> ^6^: 你退出，不要用用户名密码登录就可以了
<^6^> 那个是本地的username 没用的 默认带的 我还以为会隐藏 nnd
<^6^> fuckskdfsdfsdfjdfksdfk
<kiss_kill> ^6^你短路啦？
<timber`> cccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccc
<^6^> kiss_kill: 进水了
<kiss_kill> 偶还是喜欢k
 * ^6^ 喜欢的统统拖出去枪毙五分钟
<fillayu> 你们有没有住过群租房
<ofan> ^6^: 小6?
<kiss_kill> 如果你是个男人 又有女朋友  建议不要住
<kiss_kill> 如果你是一个女人，不建议你住
<jiero> 。。。
<kiss_kill> 尤其是你邻居是个有魅力的男人的时候
<kiss_kill> 如果你是个男人，那你就尽情的住吧
<jiero> apng还存在
<Barden> 最近上网头痛啊，有人一起合伙搞vpn买卖不
<^6^> ofan: 呵呵
<^6^> 老子就住群租房阿
<jiero> 不是有人说了。
<Barden> vpn vps ssh等，热销旺季到来了
<ofan> Barden: 赚不了多少
<NoNickJune> Barden: 嘛东西
<jiero> http://store.zachtronicsindustries.com/product/spacechem  从TIGSOURCE得到的消息，又一个可以运行在Linux下的小游戏
<Guest64902> http://netkiller.github.com/architect/solution/index.html
<shellex> 校医院有牙科~ 啊哈，明天去看
<shellex> A PC emulator in Javascript (a recent browser is required): how much time takes your browser to boot Linux ?  http://bellard.org/
<linsuxy> 大家都用甚么dm
<jiero> 太高了，不知道
<linsuxy> desktop manager
<linsuxy> 我这个xfce，一定要用startx
<linsuxy> 我想有个桌面login
<lofwind> gdm
<dream1986> linsuxy: 用slim吧
<linsuxy> 我已经有GDM了
<linsuxy> slim是甚么
<dream1986> 轻量级登录管理器，我arch＋slim+gnome3，以前是slim+lxde的
<jiero> slim是超级简单的
<jiero> 没啥公嫩
<linsuxy> 我是centos+gdm+xfce4
<jiero> 呵，还有这样的词。
<linsuxy> xfce怎么全屏啊
<dream1986> xfce没怎么用过，轻量级装个lxde试试吧
<jiero> 怎么全屏。问下开发者
<linsuxy> vbox
<jiero> 看vbox设置
<dream1986> 没装增强功能吧
<jiero> 那个不需要增强功能。
<linsuxy> 增强功能，不懂啊
<tenzu> shellex: 卡牌
<FeiRuoWa> okay. it is now definitely bedtime. goodnight!
<shellex> tenzu: 快发贴
<tenzu> shellex: 发到哪辈子去了。。。
<linsuxy> 解析度怎么只有640x480
<linsuxy> 怎么调高啊
<alpha080>  虚拟机   里面的系统进行设置即可
<Aoy_c>  <slient>是哪个键？
<necro_> so im using irssi now
<necro_> no chinese
<alpha080> set utf8
<^6^> kvm不是很好么
<necro_> i think i have to chinesize it first
<^k^> 新⇨ 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 新配的台式机,局域网内11.04ping的时候有时会超时.windows下正常 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=331629&p=2331436 新配的台式机,H67芯片组的.先安装的ubuntu10.10, 局域网内ssh连接时,有时输入完命令得等一会屏幕上才有显示, 感觉就是网络卡住了. 利用ping命令连续发包,然后在ssh连接, 发现ssh卡住的时候 ...
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
<necro_> how do i make my xfce4 all chinese
<necro_> no stupid squares when chinese shows
<tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁~~！
<void1> necro_: you should install some chinese fonts
<necro_> how, im centos/redhat now
<linsuxy> shut the fvck up necro_
<roylez> tenzu: http://cnbeta.com/articles/142977.htm?tj=1
<necro_> what, can't ask a question or what
<linsuxy> for us, can, for u, cannot
<roylez> linsuxy: 一边去
<tenzu> easy, easy
<linsuxy> 那个necro就是我啊
 * ^6^ fua
<roylez> linsuxy: 自己玩个嘛
<necro_> he is right
<necro_> im his vbox
<roylez> tenzu: 最近有好事吗？
<tenzu> roylez: 我竟然开不了cnbeta，改检查RP了
<roylez> tenzu: 我挂米国代理开的...
<tenzu> roylez: 好事就是我已经交了hard bonding到学校，嗯嗯
<roylez> tenzu: 肉身几时还阿？
<tenzu> roylez: 我也挂了ssh。新弄来一个老workstation，arch单系统
<wzlxx> 有用gentoo的老手没？
<roylez> wzlxx: MeaCulpa
<tenzu> roylez: 最快的话，今年9月噻，不过不确定
<wzlxx> MeaCulpa: …
<roylez> tenzu: 一混又一年阿
<necro_> how to make my linux all chinese
<tenzu> roylez: 今年回不去就又得等一年，md
<iGoogle> tenzu: 回哪里
<iGoogle> 破马。。
<wzssyqa> tenzu: 回来干毛啊，练翻墙啊
<Aoy_c> Aoy_c: test
<wzlxx> 编译内核的时候怎么能弄出来一个可以用的内核，不用自己配置…
<tenzu> iGoogle: 回国噻
<tenzu> wzssyqa: 不回不行啊
<zxc> make oldconfig
<iGoogle> tenzu: 。 现在在哪里？
<wzssyqa> tenzu: 咋不行呢？
<tenzu> wzssyqa: 你的头发蛮有意思
<linsuxy> 怎么把redhat变成中文啊
<tenzu> iGoogle: 你觉得呢？
<tenzu> wzssyqa: 我老婆在国内噻
<iGoogle> wzssyqa: 不回，他今年的虫子就浪费了。
<wzssyqa> tenzu: 嗯，适合懒汉
<iGoogle> tenzu: 我不知道
<edison0354> iGoogle: ^
<wzssyqa> tenzu: 弄出去啊
<edison0354> iGoogle: ……
<tenzu> wzssyqa: 她不出来。。。
<wzssyqa> tenzu: 为毛？习惯翻墙运动了？
<iGoogle> edison0354: 干嘛，看，是我说的意思吧
<tenzu> wzssyqa: 在家呆惯了
<edison0354> iGoogle: 虫子……
<wzlxx> zxc我是刚安装～
<tenzu> roylez: 去掉ssh反而能打开，郁闷
<Guest70964> 有用musca的兄弟么
<tenzu> roylez: 我想买个笔记本，有推荐么？
<Guest70964> MACBOOK
<zxc> 16F2
<tenzu> Guest70964: macbook也有很多种啊，air和pro差远了
<roylez> tenzu: 如果你能忍苹果的操作系统的话就mac好了。如果要用linux就另算了
<Guest70964> macbook，3种，我说的是macbook，没说mba mbp
<tenzu> roylez: mac OS我还真不排斥
<jiero> Mac为啥能直接搜索到我的音乐资料库下载音乐我到现在还不晓得。
<gebjgd> fivesheep, htc
<roylez> tenzu: 我的华硕ul30a总体来说不错，可惜是intel卡。你可以考虑下n卡的 ul30vt ，双显卡的一定不要
<tenzu> roylez: 双显卡我是肯定不要了，intel卡我也可以接受
<Guest70964> 我本就是mb。台机装linux了。配置，还有gnu软件丰富
<jiero> 我以前用别人的MAC PRO直接登录我的电脑了。。。
<tenzu> Guest70964: 感谢推荐
<linsuxy> 怎么搞中文啊
<^6^> 哪家出的笔记本电池比较持久的
<tenzu> jiero: ssh？
<jiero> 不是
<Guest70964> 你们有用musca这个wm的么?
<^6^> 这次去release party 中途电池用完了 郁闷
<jiero> 我不会用ssh。
<roylez> ^6^: 我的asus ul30a，轻松8小时
<tenzu> roylez: macbook pro 15“，换个屏，靠谱么？
<^6^> roylez: 我这个acer小本 一般能撑6小时 但是开着火狐就不行了 额
<jiero> 换屏幕？
<^6^> roylez: 你的呢
<iGoogle> jiero: 是说bonjour吧
<roylez> tenzu: 你喜欢巨型的阿，没研究...
<jiero> iGoogle: 什么？
<iGoogle> tenzu: 又发财了？
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 勾引到女客户了么
<roylez> iGoogle: 你说“笨猪”
<iGoogle> roylez: 你咋也asus?
<tenzu> roylez: 我现在手里这个17"实在是太沉了。。。
<iGoogle> 那可聪明了。 roylez
<jiero> tenzu: 买个Nokia N900告诉我更多信息
<tenzu> jiero: 屏幕升级一下
<roylez> iGoogle: ...跟您说了多少遍了
<iGoogle> jiero: 搜索嘛
<jiero> tenzu: 不重的，也就2.8公斤。
<iGoogle> roylez: .. 啥时候
<roylez> tenzu: 14"太大，12" 太小。我就适合13寸的
<tenzu> iGoogle: 发财个屁，上个月我就剩100块
<jiero> iGoogle: 搜索到的基本就没提中文+Linux的事情
<iGoogle> 。。
<roylez> iGoogle: 过年之后
<iGoogle> jiero: .. lan的无缝协议啊
<blance> 屏幕，我恨不得越大越好
<tenzu> roylez: mbp13”会不会太小了？
<iGoogle> roylez: .
<iGoogle> tenzu: 买一个带投影的吧。没屏幕的
<jiero> iGoogle: 可能吧。我直接在那OS X里输入了我自己电脑的帐号密码登陆了
<tenzu> jiero: 17"的我背回家一趟肩膀就破了
<^6^> 14寸差不多吧
<jiero> tenzu你。。。
<roylez> tenzu: 这个很看个人的吧。建议你去店里面直接感受下
<tenzu> iGoogle: 大片里的那种投影？
<iGoogle> tenzu: 那可洋气了
<jiero> 我从小每天背着好多公斤的，小学时就超过MAC PRO的重量了。。。
<iGoogle> jiero: 进的是自己机器的目录？
<jiero> iGoogle: 当然。。。
<iGoogle> 查，那可真无缝了
<tenzu> roylez: 13“感觉还行，不过配置低了点
<tenzu> jiero: 可能是我那个破兜子不合适，我没有电脑包
<jiero> tenzu:你在墙外吧，买个dome。
<roylez> tenzu: 配置我从来不嫌低。cpu内存怎么可能用得完
<tenzu> roylez: 说的也是
<jiero> 电脑包$19就能买到很好的。
<blance> 美刀？
<roylez> jiero: 米国人自重好不好...
<iGoogle> service-discovery-applet jiero 你安装这个，然后再试试
<blance> 有什么好FQ的ubuntu工具哇？
<^6^> jiero: 你背什么东西 要那么多重量
<tenzu> jiero: dome是啥？没听说过。学校的电脑，我自己不会出钱买配件的，嗯嗯
<jiero> http://imagebin.org/153661
<jiero> tenzu:这样的
<blance> 显示器？
<jiero> 恩。
<blance> 晕的晃
<iGoogle> 。
<^6^> 我靠 这个弧形的
<tenzu> jiero: @_@ 看两天散光度数就比近视还高了
<^6^> 有太阳不得把人烤焦阿 中间还有个凳子 是放肉的吧
<jiero> ^6^: 这个么小学不就6本书么？
<tenzu> ^6^: 你有才
<jiero> 加上文具就够了
<blance> 你当是聚光镜 = =！
<wzlxx> make oldconfig 后make就一瞬间，这是不是没有编译内核啊？
<^6^> tenzu: 是他们太有才了 搞这么危险的东西
<^6^> jiero: 那你还说你背很多东西 小时候
<^6^> 不是有个德国黑客搞了个太阳光聚焦的死光发生器么 就是1400个镜片聚集到一点 能熔岩
<iGoogle> 这小6是谁呢
<iGoogle> 猜到了
<tenzu> iGoogle: 都是你的子民
<^6^> 阿
<tenzu> 看到了
<jiero> ^6^: 难道你认为不够3.5公斤？
<iGoogle> tenzu: 回家，记得带点啥好玩的。
<tenzu> iGoogle: 啥好玩？
<jiero> 好玩的动物之类的。
<iGoogle> 自己体会嘛
<iGoogle> 自己觉得
<iGoogle> 可以邮寄给我们的
<iGoogle> 数量多点
<^6^> jiero: 哪里有那么多
<^6^> 后来上学都潇洒了 只带几个本子 再后来什么也不带了
<tenzu> iGoogle: 我带个神回去
<^6^> 寄点鲸鱼肉给我吧
<^6^> 我想试试味道
<jiero> ^6^: 哦。那就是我记错了～肯定超过一本辞海的重量我是知道的
<^6^> 先寄个100斤试试
<jiero> tenzu: 带什么神？土地神就好。
<iGoogle> tenzu: 可邮寄的就成
<^6^> 那个谁 在日本的那个
<^6^> r开头那谁怎么没来
<tenzu> jiero: 就是打算带个土神
<jiero> tenzu: 不带个女神回来？
<jiero> 欢迎banban  回来
<tenzu> roylez: 单显卡的只有13”
<necro_> now i can see chinese!!
<jiero>  Kobo Deluxe
<jiero> 终于想起来了。
<roylez> tenzu: http://i.imgur.com/bNY6j.png
<tenzu> roylez: 但是应该没有生命危险吧
<roylez> tenzu: 有无聊人在google maps上给监狱写了review
<roylez> tenzu: http://i.imgur.com/c0tlF.png
<tenzu> roylez: 国外的监狱里不用担心生命安全，死刑犯除外
<roylez> tenzu: 但是要担心菊花安全吧
<edison0354> tenzu: 那里刑期不都是几百年吗？
<tenzu> roylez: 越狱里那个家伙么？叫T啥来着？
<roylez> tenzu: T-bag
<tenzu> edison0354: 有些是有死刑的吧
<roylez> tenzu: Theodore Bagwell
<edison0354> tenzu: 米国有死刑？
<tenzu> roylez: 我总记成T-back
<alpha080> 不同国家，不同州
<tenzu> edison0354: 电椅总是有的吧，还有绞刑
<linsuxy> 这里有人被搞过菊花吗
<edison0354> linsuxy: 你问的这么直白……
<alpha080> 周杰伦
<linsuxy> 那你试问下我学习
 * ^6^ 菊花残 满地爬
<tenzu> ^6^: 满地伤吧
<^6^> tenzu: 满地上？
<tenzu> ^6^: 你爆神菊爆多了
 * ^6^ 菊花残， 满地上，你的小肉进膀胱
 * ^6^ 花落人断肠
<^6^> x
<roylez> palomino|working: http://de.acidcow.com/pics/20110427/acid_picdump_82.jpg
 * ^k^ 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.04 
<NoNickJune> itune里的广播 ubuntu下面有没有什么东西也可以下载的到？
<NoNickJune> 我试图wine了一下itune 可惜死的很难看
<NoNickJune> 号外号外，gmail好像被ban了
<zprood> NoNickJune, 可以用我这里
<NoNickJune> zprood: 我表示上不去，chrome正常
<lsqypj> firefox 不能在线播放音乐
<zprood> NoNickJune, 我也用chrome
<zprood> 可以打开
<NoNickJune> 不知道 我再试试看 也许是我们地区临时性抽风
<zprood> NoNickJune, gmail很不稳定的，说不好就打不开了
<zprood> NoNickJune, 我这里也经常抽的
<NoNickJune> zprood: google旗下没有不抽的时候 可惜我那么多文档阿
<NoNickJune> zprood: 上G
<NoNickJune> zprood: 上G的文档 结果就ban在外面了 取回实在很困难
<zprood> NoNickJune, 如此，这么多要是ban就悲剧了
<NoNickJune> zprood: 是阿 有些资料还弄不到 有些还是原创的 悲剧
<zprood> NoNickJune, 翻出去慢慢取回吧
<zprood> NoNickJune, 然后刻盘 哈哈
<alpha080> 94,1G不算太多
<linsuxy> 我怎么觉得linux的命令行比那些kde gnome更有吸引力
<lsqypj> 那也得想办法取
<NoNickJune> 现在翻出去都成问题，准备找个机会去万恶的前殖民地翻一下
<shellex> 肚子饿
<shellex> 准备撤退
<zprood> shellex, 去吃饭吧
<zprood> ^_^
<shellex> zprood: 嗯那~
<zprood> NoNickJune, 问个问题 fedora会像ubuntu那样提前2天放出正式版镜像么 ？
<NoNickJune> zprood: 这个我不知道哇
<lsqypj> 不会的
<zprood> lsqypj,  多谢
<zprood> NoNickJune, 哦 呵呵 25号放出
<alpha080> 13 吃饭时间...
<NoNickJune>  zprood:多等两天其实也么事的
<lsqypj> 也是
<zprood> NoNickJune, 嗯 多等下也没事
<zprood> http://www.chineselinuxuniversity.net/ 这个网站不错啊
<zprood> 才发现
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<NoNickJune> zprood: 问一下 thundbird的邮件系统 能不你自动导入服务器上的adressbook
<NoNickJune> zprood:写错了 是“能不能”
<NoNickJune>  zprood: 资源很多 做得很难看%#……%￥&&
<^k^> 新⇨ Kubuntu • nepomuk 工作这么辛苦？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=331636&p=2331540 如图， 最上面两个进程（读写挂载的NTFS分区？和nepomuk）持续保持高cpu占用率，感觉至少10分钟 一直没搞清nepomuk有神马用 请问是nepomuk的原因么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xujc — 2011-05-17 17:39
<zprood> NoNickJune, 貌似不行
<kunu> 无线网卡经常自动被关闭 怎么解决
<kunu> 11.04出现的 你们遇到过没？
<zprood> kunu, 你是哪个卡？
<kunu> zprood, intel link 5100
<zprood> kunu, 我的bcm4312安装后不能驱动，后面解决了
<kunu> zprood, 你的是什么原因？
<zprood> 看看你的卡的型号有没在黑名单 在的话把它注释掉
<zprood> http://computerandu.wordpress.com/2011/05/04/how-to-solve-no-wireless-networks-in-ubuntu-11-04/
<^k^> ⇪ title: How to solve: No wireless networks in ubuntu 11.04 « Computer And You
<timber> cccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccc
<kunu> zprood, 黑名单 ？ 哪里？
<cfy_> ofan: 在不?
<ofan> cfy_: 在
<cfy_> ofan: 有没有空试一下安装common lisp的包?我这里出错.
<ofan> cfy_: clisp?
<zprood> /etc/modprobe.d
<cfy_> ofan: 无论是包管理的,还是quicklisp的方式.cl-sql-sqlite3都装不上去
<cfy_> ofan: 不止clisp,通用的.cl的
<ofan> cfy_: 怎么测试
<kunu> zprood, 黑名单 ？ 哪里？
<cfy_> ofan: 你是debian吧,先试试包管理的吧.aptitude install cl-sql-sqlite3
<ofan> cfy_: 我是arch..
<cfy_> ofan: 那算了...
<zprood> /etc/modprobe.d/backlist
<emacsyin> web3.qq的视频出错了，早几天还好好的。Error #2046
<kowalski> .
<kowalski> 感觉LINUX不做开发或服务器没什么用。。
<ofan> kowalski: 马甲?
 * palomino|working momo ofan 
<ofan> palomino|working: ...
<palomino|working> :D
<palomino|working> 可算开完会了，开了几小时，累死人呀
<dream1986> 接触linux好几年了，已经没什么激情了，不会编程开发之类的，只是拿来平常上上网之类的，
<ofan> 吃饭~~
<palomino|working> 我的linux机负责游戏和网银外的一切活动...
<dream1986> 有时还是会换进windows去看看电影玩玩游戏什么的
<palomino|working> windows机游戏专用
<ooooOOOO> 我几年都没有碰windows了，也活得很好，因为我知道我想要什么。
 * ooooOOOO is away: I'm busy
<jiero> ...
<Gun^Rose> windows7已经很久没用了，vbox里用网银,没游戏的需求。。。
 * jiero 有大半的free time在linux下玩游戏
<dream1986> 我玩游戏也不多，相对用linux多些
<ooooOOOO> 为什么中文ubuntu频道的人都这么喜欢水呢？跟频道主题不相关的内容也满天飞。
<dream1986> 经常的，人多，一扯就扯到别的话题了
<jiero> ooooOOOO: 告诉我频道主题在哪里。。。
<dream1986> 今天linux110都没人，上去就我一个
<jiero> Ubuntu最适合能够满足并追求改进的。
<ooooOOOO> jiero, 你看其它频道有这么杂碎的聊的吗？闲聊可以再开一个”龙门客栈“。
<jiero> ooooOOOO: 抱歉，我看到大多频道都是一堆闲聊的。
<ooooOOOO> jiero, 哪里？
<dream1986> 有的聊总比没什么聊好，像debian-zh问个问题，挂个几天都没人理你
<ooooOOOO> jiero, 我好去拜访拜访，居然在freenode还要频道可以和ubuntu-cn
<ooooOOOO> 相比了
<jiero> 你要看 #openra #wesnoth #tremulous #tigIRC
<jiero> 都在freenode.net
<alpha080> 欢迎来opensuse-cn
<edison0354> ooooOOOO: 不喜欢闲聊你起个话题呗
<ooooOOOO> dream1986, 不反对闲聊，而是应该遵守房间规则。
 * alpha080 挖墙角啦
 * jiero 以为Ubuntu就是什么都有的大杂烩
<ooooOOOO> dream1986, 不然日子久了，都不知道这个频道是”龙门客栈“还是 某个 GNU发行版的用户交流频道
<Kandu> alpha080: 不用 suse 的，不進了 :)
<ooooOOOO> edison0354, 起话题还是闲聊。
<dream1986> 我就知道几个常见linux发行版的irc,其他有没有什么好的irc啊？
 * jiero 认为Ubuntu就应该什么都聊。
<Kandu> alpha080: 不過對 suse 的技術還是很推崇的
<jiero> dream1986: 你要干么的干嘛去。
<alpha080> Kandu: 测试下而已，不好意思
<ooooOOOO> dream1986, 基本上很多软件包都有频道。
<dream1986> 哦
<jiero> 比如 #gimp #inkscape #bluefish
 * alpha080 认为gentoo是国内第二大发行版
<jiero> #mplayer
<dream1986> 要中文的，英文不好看不懂
<alpha080> 至少在irc上是
 * jiero 疑惑：第二大不是Ubuntu么？
 * jiero 第一肯定是Puppy那个中国版本
<myke2> MaskRay: 区间图的着色, 怎么低于O(n^2)
<edison0354> alpha080: 比rhel大？
<edison0354> jiero: 第一不是UB吗？
 * edison0354 今年高考文科的绝对郁闷死。今年是辛亥革命100年，中国共产党建党90年，新经济政策实行90年，抗战爆发80年，朝鲜战争60年，中国重返联合国40年，经济特区设立30年，冷战结束20年，中国加入WTO10周年。你背啊？！你背啊？！你考啊？！你考啊？！
<myke2> edison0354: ubuntu有chinese version
<myke2> edison0354: ?
<edison0354> myke2: 不知
<moriramar> microcai: OSS4有一事相求。
<edison0354> myke2: 据说好像有？
<microcai> moriramar: 在
<microcai> moriramar: 说
 * edison0354 我要去接受D的熏陶了
<moriramar> microcai: 你有用 gnome-sound-recorder 嗎？
<myke2> edison0354: 抗战80年?
<moriramar> microcai: 我使用 gnome-sound-recorder 有返回下面的信息。
<jiero> gnome 的软件就是设计简单呢。
<microcai> moriramar: 我没用那个东西
<moriramar> (gnome-sound-recorder:26721): GStreamer-CRITICAL **:
<moriramar> Trying to dispose element bin0, but it is in READY instead of the NULL state.
<moriramar> You need to explicitly set elements to the NULL state before
<moriramar> dropping the final reference, to allow them to clean up.
<myke2> gnome的filemanager能不能换成ranger?
<moriramar> moriramar: 我現在就不太確定怎麼做。
<^k^> 新⇨ Arch发行版 • arch突然没声了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=331638&p=2331585 前几天弄弄系统,更新了一下装了个gnome3,然后我就来到了这个无声的世界 alsamixer中默认的声卡不是电脑本身的声卡,按F6之后可以选声卡,可以调音量,就是没有声 问题可能出在哪里,我应该从哪方面下手解决这个问题,各位大牛给我思路吧~~ 统计信息:  ...
<MaskRay> myke2: 贪心吧，把所有区间按起始端点排序
<kowalski> ranger是哪个库的？
<myke2> MaskRay: 然后?
<myke2> MaskRay: 主要问数据结构
<MaskRay> myke2: 每种颜色记录最大的结束端点
<myke2> MaskRay: 颜色数可能O(n)吧
<oooo> 大家知道怎么在texworks里面输入汉字吗？
<oooo> 用的是ibus
<kowalski> mpeg硬解怎么微卡捏？
<MaskRay> myke2: 所以用小根堆维护颜色
<MaskRay> myke2: 求题目出处
<microcai> oooo 安装 ibus-qt
<oooo> microcai: sudo aptget
<emacsyin> myke2: 现在fcitx还在继续开发吧
<myke2> MaskRay: 上次别人在这里讨论的, 说是什么面试的, 他说是BST, 我也没明白弄
<myke2> emacsyin: 怎么?
<oooo> microcai: sudo apt-get install ibus-qt吗
<microcai> oooo不知道。我不用 ubuntu 那种恶心东西的
<myke2> MaskRay: 小根堆?
<oooo> microcai: 那你用的是什么输入法呢？
<microcai> oooo ibus
<jiero> oooo: ..
<oooo> microcai: 你是不用texworks咯
<myke2> MaskRay: 比如按照起点排序, 然后最大的终点坐标会影响下一个区间的选择
<MaskRay> myke2: 堆中每个元素表示一种颜色，关键字是该颜色的最大结束端点
<oooo> jiero: 我也无语
 * jiero 拍拍oooo的肩膀，如果能够到的话
 * oooo 很不知所措
 * microcai  oooo 跟你这个糊涂虫说了也就等于白说
 * oooo 画个圈圈
 * microcai 我都说了我不用 ubuntu ， 所以不知道 apt-get 怎么用。
 * microcai 还在那里唧唧歪歪，吵死了
 * oooo 解决了，sudo apt-get install ibus-qt4
<moriramar> oooo, 恭喜。
<oooo> moriramar: 多谢多谢，也顺便谢谢tab按键
<oooo> 偶还有个问题，就是怎么让empathy收到消息自动弹出窗口呢？
<emacsyin> myke2: fcitx我觉得很好用了
<dream1986> 我arch中也用的fcitx，还行吧，本来用ibus的，ibus不知道什么原因，源里没五笔了，就换用fcitx了
<jhello> 有人在吗
<Kandu> dream1986: ibus-table 里沒五筆？
<alpha080> dream1986: aur里面也没有？
<alpha080> jhello: 不在
<jhello> 。。。
<dream1986> 没，ibus-table-wubi才是五笔
<Kandu> cfy_`: 昨天是假不懂 :P
<dream1986> testing里有，但我没用testing
<cfy_`> Kandu: XD
<Kandu> dream1986: 果然沒有，這包維護者太隨便了
<dream1986> 以前有的，已经有好几个月了
<linsuxy> vmware里面的系统，可以拿到真机上吗
<jhello> 什么意思？
<oooo> linsuxy: 记得easyBCD里面有个选项
<jiero> 没见过人操作Vmware。。。
<emacsyin> jiero: 以前操作过
<jiero> emacsyin: 恩
<moriramar> oooo, 你把啟用氣泡式通知關了看看
<oooo> moriramar：我试试
<oooo> 關，是“关”？
<myke2> emacsyin: 我用fcitx-sunpinyin
<oooo> 关了也不行的
<emacsyin> myke2: sunpinyin有什么不同？在windows下是哪个公司的词库？
<myke2> emacsyin: 输入法对拼音识别的算法不同
<myke2> emacsyin: 具体不是特别清楚
<emacsyin> myke2: 你编程用些啥？
<RuiZi> hi
<^k^> RuiZi, 好  ㍫ 
<RuiZi> ^k^: 好好好
<^k^> RuiZi, Ayuh。  ㍫ 
<myke2> emacsyin: 什么?
<emacsyin> myke2: 你平时自己编程什么的常用些什么语言
<zprood> 悲剧了
<myke2> emacsyin: 我OIer
<myke2> MaskRay: 现在C/C++允许time/clock函数了吧?
<myke2> MaskRay: 还有上次忘记问了, splay遇到空树怎么处理的
<myke2> MaskRay: 我记得NOI以前有个题, 就是SBT作为例子的题
<myke2> MaskRay: 好像是NOI2004
<txc> test
<^k^> txc, ....  ㍫ 
<microcai> wayland 进展实在是太慢了！！！
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 启动时出现input signal out of range是怎么回事？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=331651&p=2331664 启动时出现input signal out of range是怎么回事？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 dong_2_dong — 2011-05-17 19:27
<oooo> ⇨
<zprood> gmail成功的抽了
<jiero> wayland慢说明需求不旺盛
<zhangkaixuan> Free Software 办公套件：LibreOffice 还是 Calligra http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/free-software-libreoffice-or-calligra/
<zhangkaixuan> Firefox 5 发布庆祝活动 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/firefox-5-launch-party/
<iGloFe> iGnome§ EE去幫我解除封印
<jiero> 封印？
<jiero> LibreOffice还是Calligra
<jiero> 最主要的还是——名气。。。就好像问GIMP还是Krita
<microcai> wayland 我觉得必然是个失败的项目
<jiero> 一般人根本不知道Krita
<jiero> wayland适合手机？适合玩游戏？
<jiero> 不知道。
<myke2> wayland把什么wm什么的都取缔了
<jiero> 全tiling么。
<myke2> 全floating
<xiaobot> 我来了
<xiaobot> 有人在吗
<xiaobot> 大家好啊
<NoNickJune1> zprood:  我试图翻了一下，然后撞在墙上了
<NoNickJune1> zprood: 是不是google 的io大会惹到什么了
<kanoe> NoNickJune1, 你怎么翻了一下
<NoNickJune1>  kanoe: 某个插件 带n个类似tor一样的东西 你懂的
<NoNickJune1> 看来只能vpn了以后
<kanoe> 呵呵，不能ssh吗？
<kanoe> NoNickJune1, 不能ssh吗？
<NoNickJune1> ssh我也撞了一下
<kanoe> NoNickJune1, 这几天貌似是紧了一点，我说的是国家
<NoNickJune1> 少年们，努力赚钱人肉翻吧
<iGloFe> EE 解除  CyrusYzGTt 的封印
<wxg4net> 遇到声卡问题了 谁能帮忙下 had nvidia 声卡 有时有声
<kanoe> wxg4net, 不懂，太专业
<NoNickJune1>  kanoe: 其实一直很紧 越捅越紧 都是前两年少年们捅得太厉害了
<iGloFe> 用 planetccrma  的源吧，，對聲音有很高要求的話
<txc> 大家好
<wxg4net> planetccrma？
<^k^> txc, 好  ㍬ 
 * iGloFe iGnome 死EE,,死彪叔
<lainme> 有用Calligra的？
<NoNickJune1>  txc: 为什么那个机器人理你不理我
<NoNickJune1> ^k^: 晚上好
<^k^> NoNickJune1, 晚上好，不明身份的人，你怎么今晚？  ㍬ 
<microcai> hi
<NoNickJune1> ^k^: 终于理会我了，我是不明身份的人么？我前天昨天一百天以前还调戏过你，你怎么就忘记我了呢
<kanoe> NoNickJune1, 呵呵，是啊，越捅越紧，问题是，再紧也不能封死对吧
<^k^> NoNickJune1, 我不知道我是否喜欢它。  ㍬ 
<NoNickJune1> ^k^: 你会喜欢上我送的这个AD药的，你的AD状况最近越来越大了
 * alpha080 借宝地广告一下，请opensuser加入邮件列表 http://t.cn/heXAvg
<^k^> NoNickJune1, 为什么你想这样做？  ㍬ 
<NoNickJune1>  kanoe: 适当的排泄有益于身体健康
<jiero> ee打包的脚本在哪里公布的？
<NoNickJune1>  ^k^: 因为你变笨了
<xiaobot> k在胡说八道什么啊
<timber>  cccccccc
<timber> linuxpro
<jiero> 谁想要一份沉重的活，有人在#scribus拉广告。做一套在线矢量图形处理工具——给$12000~$20000
<NoNickJune1>  xiaobot:不要打击人家嘛
<xiaobot> 嘿嘿
<bluek> 问一个问题
<bluek> 我的eva 到11%就不行了，有一个号是可以的，今天突然想上另一个号。点登入，一点反应也没有，于是我再次打开，再次登入，结果11%卡住了
<bluek> 于是我到.eva下，rm -fdr 号码
<bluek> 然后再次一次，还是不行
<bluek> 于是，我借朋友的windows，登入，以为要验证，结果是ok的。于是又回到我的机器上面，还是不行
<bluek> 有解决的办法吗？
<microcai> jiero:  wtf ? $30000 行不？！ $30000 我就干
<moriramar> microcai: Firefox 4 的 WebM 需要 ALSA。感覺現在是不是繼續用 OSS 很蠢了……
<bluek> 有人回答我的问题不
<moriramar> bluek: 登入什麼？
<bluek> QQ啊
<bluek> moriamar: QQ
<myke2> qq的话还不如webqq
<bluek> WEBQQ占我屏幕，其一，其二。不支持截屏
<bluek> 因为是firefox
<moriramar> bluek: 你在這問 Linux QQ 的情况不如去向馬老闆家扔大便。
<moriramar> bluek: 谁都沒有辦法。
<bluek> moriamar: 可是，我的另一个号是可以的。
<bluek> moriamar: 另一个号从来没出过问题
<bluek> moriamar: 今天突然想起来还有一个号就试一下，结果
<^k^> 新⇨ Arch发行版 • gnome-shell问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=331660&p=2331802 gnome-shell我无意中修改了一个文件，但后来忘记了，现在我怎么恢复到默认设置，我发现好像没有默认设置，哪又怎么办 统计信息: 发表于 由 zsaug — 2011-05-17 20:41
<myke2> eva经常会出问题, 而且不是所有号码都能用.
<bluek> 这样啊
<bluek> 因为tx的server?
<bluek> 估计是的
<myke2> tx想足办法封非官方客户端
<alvin_rxg> 肏，他妈都玩 archlinux 了，怎么还一群傻逼啊
<ofan> alvin_rxg: ...
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 咋了?
<bluek> 封他妈哦
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 看 ^k^ 给他链接咯
<ofan> 额...
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 再看看 论坛里关于 archlinux 的都问了些啥
<jiero> microcai: http://imagebin.org/153678
<ofan> 新手多嘛
<alvin_rxg> archlinux 又不是给新手玩的，不知道哪个傻逼给宣传的
<ofan> ...
<moriramar> jiero: 那是什麼？
<iGnome> alvin_rxg: 你以为arch的不傻啊
<alvin_rxg> iGnome: 比你傻
<moriramar> alvin_rxg: 都傻，都傻……
<iGnome> 废话啦。
<txc> 呃……
<alpha080> linux精髓在于选择
<iGnome> adagio
<txc> 今天有告人？
<txc> 高人……
<MaskRay> brcmsmac 太废了……
<NoIE> 我明天要去买两个风扇。
<myke2> alvin_rxg: 饶了我等菜鸟吧
<NoIE> 买一个100的，买一个80的。
<NoIE> 80的我用，100的cpu用。。。
<myke2> MaskRay: cashier
<myke2> MaskRay: data2有0
<MaskRay> myke2: ?
<txc> myke2: 唉，惨啊，我也不敢说话了……
<myke2> MaskRay: 坑了我半天
<myke2> MaskRay: data2有空树
<myke2> MaskRay: see your code
<MaskRay> moriramar: RealFrac RealFloat Floating Num Integral
<myke2> MaskRay: 还是很早写的
<MaskRay> myke2: 出处
<myke2> MaskRay: 我是交judge.noi.cn的, 不知道你哪里写的
<ajq> .................................
<myke2> MaskRay: 后来问zmz要数据的
<coffeetang> moriramar: 你好，昨晚没有搞定。我发现一个情况，就是开机在进入引导之前先把光驱弹出来，开机就是顺利了
<MaskRay> myke2: 哪里的题
<myke2> MaskRay: NOI 2004
<MaskRay> myke2: 似乎没写过
<jiero> moriramar:抱歉，给错人了。
<jiero> microcai:http://imagebin.org/153678
<myke2> MaskRay: 我看下我的代码, 已经有点忘了
<iGnome> jiero: 用compiz没
<jiero> i
<jiero> iGnome: 没用。
<iGnome> roylez_: 出来了
<iGnome> jiero: 额。。
<jiero> iGnome: 现在也没用着e16
<jiero> 因为N卡总是过热。
<iGnome> 。e16 现在？
<jiero> iGnome: 现在没有
<jiero> 有时候
<iGnome> e16菜单中文记得都不好啊
<jiero> 哦。有kupfer了。
<jiero> 忘记菜单了。
<txc> 不知道ubuntu 连接或者断开网络的时侯，右上角那个提示老闪么……
<iGnome> 额。kupfer还可以。
<txc> 一闪就没了，鼠标移动到那个位置 又闪
<jiero> GNOME-DO 就像挂掉了一样呢。
<iGnome> 作者水平问题
<iGnome> 都py
<myke2> MaskRay: 有个条件, 说A, S次数 <= 100, 我没用
<jiero> 。。。
<iGnome> kupfer确好些
<jiero> gnome-do是纯mono吧
<iGnome> 额。那搞错
<iGnome> 另外一个
<MaskRay> myke2: 求题目
<myke2> MaskRay: http://judge.noi.cn/problem?id=1033
<iGnome> jiero: 你居然用mono
<MaskRay> myke2: 访问不了
<jiero> iGnome: 我不在意的。
<jiero> iGnome: 以前Zero-K Lobby还叫Spring Downloader，还支持Linux时我装了好多关于mono的东西
<myke2> MaskRay: 郁闷的出纳员 cashier
<iGnome> jiero: 大厅那个？我记得没安装上
<jiero> iGnome: 因为已经不支持mono了。支持.Net 4.0
<iGnome> 我打etqw去。
<jiero> 另外还有一个SpringLobby可以用
<roylez_> iGnome: .
<jiero> iGnome: 你去买个就是了。
<iGnome> 没东西玩。
<txc> 请教提示信息鼠标移动上去之后就闪烁消失是怎么回事呢？
<iGnome> 买。。
<jiero> iGnome: 或者去连那个ETQW盗版服务器
<iGnome> 有一个大众帐号啥的。不想去试
<myke2> roylez_: 对了, 你拿ranger做file manager?
<roylez_> myke2: 我不用file manager
<MaskRay> myke2: 搜到的题目都访问不了
<txc> ？
<txc> 没有搜到……
<jiero> 那就算了。
<moriramar> Empathy IRC 這總是给我個错覺就是聊天室總是好 netsplit……
<myke2> MaskRay: http://www.nocow.cn/index.php/Sbt
<myke2> MaskRay: 底下
<myke2> roylez_: 要直观显示文件结构的时候file manager方便点.
<bluek> 测试了一下，我有五个号，有三个号可以用
<bluek> 不家两个号不能用哈哈。
<bluek> 他妈的
<lainme> bluek: libqq 2010还行
<bluek> 哈，我试一下
<bluek> 中文的还是英文的？
<myke2> lainme: 听说会被激活的?
<myke2> bluek: 一个后端, 可以用pidgin加载
<MaskRay> myke2: BST?
<myke2> MaskRay: 对
<bluek> myke2:哦哦
<lainme> myke2: 和网络有关。网络稳定的话没问题，如果常掉，或者不稳，会被激活
<myke2> lainme: 以前每次登陆都被激活
<roylez_> myke2: 常去的目录就那么两个，autojump就好了。如果要看目录结构的时候，一般是写代码。有nerdtree
<lainme> myke2: ……你太悲剧。
<myke2> lainme: 不是Libqq2010
<myke2> lainme: 是老的2008
 * jiero 发现新闻一条 Warzone 2100 2.3.8发布， 400种科技发展，最讨厌的类型。
<myke2> lainme: 好像去年年底开始block
<lainme> myke2: 那显然么……
<myke2> lainme: ?
<MaskRay> roylez_: 推荐点插件……
<emacsyin> myke2: OIer什么意思
<roylez_> MaskRay: 我用vim
<myke2> roylez_: 你说vim的?
<lainme> myke2: TX自己的2008/2009版本都不能登录的，强制2010以上
<roylez_> myke2: 对
<myke2> lainme: 我说去年之前还能用的时候
<myke2> roylez_: 目前还没有多源代码的写的说
<myke2> roylez_: 都是single source file
<MaskRay> roylez_: 推荐点 vim 插件……
<myke2> lainme: 以前还没强制之前要次次激活
<alpha080> Taglist
<zldrobit> 只用MiniBuf的飘过。。。。
 * lemonhall_ 6月23日..............火狐5.。。。。。。。。。。。。
<emacsyin> MaskRay: vim插件还不多把
<lainme> bitlbee飘过……
 * lemonhall_ 这！！！FIREFOX也开始版本号之战了！！！！！！！！！！！！
<myke2> lainme: 前些天看到别人评价说也要激活的, 我想...... 不知道和我无线网络是否有关
<myke2> lemonhall: 这是预定计划
<alpha080> It has many plugins
<roylez_> myke2: NERD_commenter.vim NERD_tree.vim openssl.vim
<myke2> lemonhall: FF 4 出来之前就有了
<roylez_> myke2: 我现在用vim的插件有越来越少的趋势了
<myke2> roylez_: 我说目前还没那用处
<lainme> myke2: 如果是2010的，要激活就是网络问题了……据称和pidgin自身的某些处理方式有关
<myke2> roylez_: 我好像只有ConqueTerm而且几乎不用
<zldrobit> vim 插件多会变慢的。。。 = =!
<myke2> lainme: 我目前还是都是webqq登陆, 不想折腾
<myke2> roylez_: 还有vim-latex
<myke2> roylez_: 这台机子还没装latex
<MaskRay> myke2: 你们是不是喜欢用 , 做命令前缀的？
<myke2> MaskRay: ?
<myke2> MaskRay: comma?
<roylez_> myke2: tex我现在只是偶尔用用lyx
<zldrobit> MaskRay 恩。。。 不过自从有了Alt后，用Alt就多了。。。
<myke2> roylez_: lyx?
<lemonhall> myke2: 好吧
<zldrobit> 有个插件挺猛的escalt.vim，xterm下也可以map alt...
<roylez_> myke2: LyX
<lemonhall> edison0354: 求DHD
<lemonhall> ofan:
<lemonhall> bluek:
<edison0354> lemonhall: 恩
<roylez_> zldrobit: 不需要那个也可以吧
<lemonhall> 晚上只有这几个在啊
<ofan> lemonhall: ?
<lemonhall> shellex: 啊！你也在！
<alpha080> U can use kile or texmaker
<lemonhall> alpha080: 大叔在
<zldrobit> roylez_ 额，是阿，就是要手动set一下咯。。 terminfo我不会弄。。
<bluek> 正在装pidgin
<bluek> lemonhall: 有事？
<lemonhall> OT_iux: 小O 也在。。最近对冰与火失去兴趣了
<alpha080> lemonhall: aptitude search plmm
<myke2> roylez_: 直观公式的工具?
<lemonhall> bluek: 发错了
<lemonhall> alpha080: 哈哈哈
<lemonhall> alpha080: 你是有PLMM做老婆啦，我还是无产阶级
 * MaskRay * Last emerge --sync was 45d 18h 11m 58s ago.
<bluek> 早知道我连xchat都不要装了，直接装一个pidgin啥都有了哈哈哈
<MaskRay> roylez_: 我用那个怎么设置
<MaskRay> roylez_: 不用那个怎么设置
<zldrobit> 都是用的pidgin,有用irssi的么。。。
<roylez_> myke2: 不光公式吧，啥都可以点...
<roylez_> MaskRay: 你说啥？
<myke2> roylez_: 差不多这意思, 但是点来点去效率提高不了把?
<roylez_> zldrobit: 这里说话的，估计大部分使用irssi
<edison0354> roylez_: pidgin飘过
<edison0354> roylez_: 悦姐是xchat
<roylez_> myke2: 适合偶尔用用人阿。
<MaskRay> erc 飘过
<zldrobit> roylez_ 噢～～～
<edison0354> roylez_: 恩，还有无数的ERC……
<bluek> 不会吧哥们。
<bluek> 我装了插件了啊，怎么还不行啊。
<lainme> irssi……
<roylez_> MaskRay: erc的都拿去烧了
<bluek> 里面还是没QQ列表，要 reboot吗
<myke2> roylez_: irssi?......
<roylez_> myke2: en
<myke2> roylez_: 被ofan一忽悠已经不用了
<myke2> roylez_: 现在weechat
<lainme> bluek: 基本条件是pidgin 2.7+和最新libqq 2010。不需要重启
<bluek> 2.7+，我先查一下版本，汗
<roylez_> myke2: 不喜欢那个臭屁的weechat作者，呵呵
<bluek> 早说。。。
<myke2> roylez_: 哦
<bluek> 我装了一个2.66
<bluek> 痛苦中
<bluek> remove
<roylez_> myke2: 写软件的，懒一点可以，但是如果很emotional，那我就不敢信任那软件了
<myke2> roylez_: 表示不了解, 听 ofan 忽悠的
<bluek> ==，在装之前我问一下哈，能截图吗？
<lainme> bluek: ……你想得太多了
<bluek> 那个小鸟QQ能截图不？嘻
<bluek> lainme: ....
<bluek> lainme: eva吧，因为我这个号能用eva
<MaskRay> moriramar: RealFrac RealFloat Floating Num Integral
<moriramar> MaskRay: 你抓我抓的真快。
<lainme> bluek: ……我自制脚本，利用scrot进行截图
<shellex> lemonhall: 喵？
<myke2> lainme: 对了, WebQQ能放图片吗? LibQQ2010呢
<lainme> myke2: 不知道。我就偶尔用用……
<myke2> lainme: 你怎么贴图的?
<MaskRay> moriramar: 越来越觉得 typeclass 是个好东西
<coffeetang> moriramar: 你好，刚才的消息看到了吗？
<moriramar> coffeetang: 沒有，我這網不好。你再發下。
<lainme> myke2: curl
<myke2> lainme: ?
<myke2> lainme: 那不是browser?
<lainme> myke2: 脚本，用的curl
<myke2> lainme: 哦
<myke2> lainme: QQ里面不能直接贴吧
<lainme> myke2: 没试过。我平时用gtalk，都是这么贴地址……
<MaskRay> curl-vs-wget
<bluek> 不知道，我没试过，eva是可以的，我把别的统统remove了
<myke2> wget只能下载吧
<bluek> 还是eva好，可惜有两个号不能用，偶尔用webqq
<myke2> eva而且很久没有人维护
<bluek> 我功能不要求多，只要能传传文件，截截图片就行啦。。。
<bluek> 视频这个东西我不想了
<bluek> 直接用msn
<myke2> 视频webqq可以
<lemonhall> shellex: 没事。。只是见到MM就骚扰一下。。。打个招呼
<alpha080> Gtalk,skype
<linsuxy> wget是多线程吗
<moriramar> 現在這還有誰在用 OSS4 的？
<zprood> 有 token 的支持者么 ？
<myke2> lemonhall: 阿弥陀佛
<moriramar> linsuxy: 不是。要多線程用 axel
<myke2> linsuxy: 否
<linsuxy> 哪个下载器支持多线程，命令行的
<moriramar> linsuxy: axel aria2
<myke2> linsuxy: aria2
<linsuxy> 好
<lainme> 支持aria2
<lemonhall> my4899: 善哉善哉
<linsuxy> 我在搞netbsd了
<lemonhall> myke2: 善哉善哉
<moriramar> 有人用 OSS4 嗎？
<zprood> oss4
<bluek> 如果支持超级群就更完美了
<zprood> ？
<alpha080> zprood: token?who?
<bluek> 再支持一个语音
<moriramar> zprood: 你用 Ubuntu 嗎？
<zprood> moriramar, 是啊 11.04
<moriramar> zprood: 說错了，你用 gnome-sound-recorder  嗎？
<bluek> 贪得无厌。。。。
 * lemonhall 微软集成了SKYPE。。。。。
<zprood> 没有
<zprood> alpha080, 额，图标
 * lemonhall 之后ANDROID下的SKYPE我总觉得会杯具
<zprood> alpha080, awoken
<zprood> bluek, webQQ 对群的支持烂得一塔糊涂
<moriramar> zprood: 那用 Empathy 上 MSN 嗎？
<zprood> moriramar, 没有用msn 身边人没有用的 所以也没有用
<linsuxy> 干吗非要在*nix用亲戚呢
<linsuxy> qq
<moriramar> zprood: 哦，可惜了。謝謝了。
<zprood> empathy 之前可以登录qq
<zprood> moriramar, 我登录试试
<zprood> 去年的弄过
<wq> 大家好啊
<moriramar> 我這用 Gentoo 的，Empathy 的 butterfly (MSN) 组件直接段错误。
<^k^> wq, 好  ㍭ 
<cicadas> 现在empathy和pidgin都登不了qq了呀
<cicadas> 我的机器上
<linsuxy> pidgin可以上qq
<linsuxy> 你的qq lib估计太老了
<wq> empathy 貌似不能登录qq了
<bluek> lainme: 我看了一下聊天记录，把你的脚本发一下撒
<zprood> moriramar, 不行 不可用
<moriramar> zprood: 網路错误是吧？
<linsuxy> cicadas, code.google.com/p/libqq-pidgin/
<lainme> bluek: 我那很简陋……你要用截图的可以考虑ee的脚本
<zprood> moriramar, 恩 是的
<linsuxy> code.google.com/p/libqq-pidgin/
<linsuxy>  这个qqlib，屁精上可以用
<cicadas> 嗯，可能
<moriramar> zprood: 我這也是網路錯誤，看 syslog 是說直接段错误就沒了。
<wq> 选qq2008就一直登录
<cicadas> 谢谢，我试试哈
<bluek> lainme:哦哦，如果可以的话，能参考一下源代码吗？
<myke2> wq: 不行了吧
<wq> 但是始终都登录不上去
<wq> myke2：是啊
<linsuxy> pidgin 的qq绝对可以，群也没问题，就是不能看图
<zprood> 皮筋好像可以
<wq> empathy 可以用飞信吗？
<bluek> linsuxy:你这么一说我又激动了，貌似可以与web qq相比了
<linsuxy> http://code.google.com/p/libqq-pidgin/
<wq> 飞信不是有协议库吗？应该好实现一点。
<bluek> linsuxy:支持超级群吗？
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<lainme> bluek: ee的版本：http://code.google.com/p/paste-img/
<myke2> wq: 要用新的, 去年年底tx已经把2008禁用
<linsuxy> 500人的超级群支持的，去试试吧！ code.google.com/p/libqq-pidgin/
<linsuxy> 把这个放进你的屁精目录
<linsuxy> 本来是2008的，这个新的是2010的qq协议
<lemonhall> PERL!!威武
<linsuxy> 好用的很
<bluek> lainme:tks a lot...
<lemonhall> lainme: 神写得？
<pocoyo> lainme: 有人想泡你吗?
<lemonhall> lainme: 果断下下来
<lainme> lemonhall: 恩。现在还放出deb包了，正在找小白
<lemonhall> pocoyo: 我想，可是她有主了。。。。
<ray_> hi,all
<maruxiao> 呃在讨论啥？
<lainme> pocoyo: 我男朋友啊
<lemonhall> pocoyo: 而且她学习比我好，比我强大。。所以敬仰之就好了。。。。。
<^k^> ray_, 好  ㍭ 
<lemonhall> lainme: DEBIAN包？我去看看
<ofan> 亚历山大..
<pocoyo> lemonhall: 没出息
<if_else> 各位兄台，我用 sqlite3 导出的数据文件，怎么文件为空?谢谢
<bluek> lainme:汗，你是个小妞？
<ray_> 那位大侠能看出后面这段字符用的式什么加密方式？e8bcfe071400eefbbf4cb269d0b58608
<ofan> 压力山大...
<lainme> lemonhall: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=331582
<if_else> sqlite3 db.file
<if_else> .output file.txt
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<if_else> 谢谢各位
<lemonhall> pocoyo: 不是每一个女人都要成为老婆的吧。。。。承认有人比自己强，这才是正常人吧。。。。
<pocoyo> lainme: bluek ?
<pocoyo> lemonhall: 木出息
<lainme> pocoyo: ？
 * pocoyo 生气了 睡觉去
<lemonhall> 承认自己比别人弱，起码在某些方面，这是一种良好的心态。。。。。
<lemonhall> 啊，人走了
<lemonhall> lainme: 好，我去试试。。。ee果然是PERL大神啊
<bluek> lainme:多谢共享，呵呵，我在想别的办法。我是一个追求完美的人
<myke2> lainme: 不错, mar
<lemonhall> lainme: 对了
<lemonhall> lainme: 最常用的那个截图软件我记得也是PERL写得啊
<moriramar> scrot?
<lainme> lemonhall: 不知道。perl让我逻辑混乱
<lemonhall> lainme: 应该给它弄个插件！！
<ofan> Q+
<zxc> ee？
 * lemonhall 表示我忘记那个截图软件叫啥了
<zprood> moriramar, 我的可以用了
<zxc> ubuntu论坛的大牛
 * lemonhall 悲催
<MeaCulpa_> scrot?
<moriramar> zprood: 怎麼弄的？
<zprood> moriramar, 原来是密码错了
<linsuxy> perl就是太滑
<moriramar> zprood: 我倒……
<zprood> moriramar, 没怎么弄 就是直接登录的
<cicadas> 有人知道ubuntu开发者的英文irc是多少吗
<lemonhall> lainme: 恩，MM是FORTAN达人~~~
<moriramar> zprood: 那個地址是 gateway.messenger.com 嗎？
<microcai> cicadas:  /list
<lemonhall> lainme: 像我这种逻辑混乱的人才喜欢用PERL
<lainme> lemonhall: 我试编程菜鸟，各种程序都是……
<moriramar> zprood: 那個地址是 net-voip/telepathy-butterfly
<moriramar>      Available versions:  0.5.9 0.5.15-r1
<lemonhall> lainme: 别太谦虚。。。西工大无菜鸟。。。。。
<moriramar> zprood: 是messenger.hotmail.com嗎？
<zprood> 对
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我今天试着搞定了N++个无线AP。。。真简单
<lemonhall> ofan: 天线是非常给力的东西！！！
<lemonhall> ofan: 14db的天线一上，马上效果不一样
<ofan> lemonhall: .....天线宝宝
<zprood> moriramar, 端口是1863
<lemonhall> ofan: 我不太懂哎，反正发觉到-80db的时候基本就不行了。。。这个db指得是衰减的程度？
<lemonhall> ofan: GPS是-140db
<ofan> lemonhall: 信噪比
<moriramar> zprood: 我這還是不行，我降個级吧。
<lemonhall> ofan: gsm和gprs也可以-110db
<ofan> lemonhall: 就是所谓的信号强度
<lemonhall> ofan: 恩，菜鸟就这样理解好了
<lemonhall> ofan: +10个db有时候竟然就是事关生死的事情
<lemonhall> ofan: 多了起码20多M的距离
<ofan> lemonhall: 那是,信噪比差一个db,能量就差出10倍
<lemonhall> ofan: 啊，又是一个指数级别的东西啊
<ofan> lemonhall: 偷看了下公式....
 * tusooa 问一下，gnus怎么保存已发邮件?和收到的邮件放在一起。自动过滤分组的。
<myke2> ofan: 分贝......
<lemonhall> ofan: 好的，我去找供应商说说，全部上国产的14db 天线。。。。效果真的不一样
<ofan> myke2: ?
<myke2> ofan: dB
<ofan> myke2: 咋了
<lemonhall> ofan: 你学天线模拟的么？
<lemonhall> ofan: 我看论坛上那群狂人，不仅DIY天线，貌似还是学过的。。用软件模拟雷达图
<ofan> lemonhall: 啥叫天线模拟
<myke2> lemonhall: 光子能量只和频率有关
<lemonhall> ofan: 软件。。根据形状啥的。。一些参数，模拟天线的信号增益
<ofan> lemonhall: 不懂...
<lemonhall> ofan: 出来就是一个3D的图像。。。3D空间上每个点的增益的HEAT图都出来了。。方便得很啊
<kilior> 怎么用gimp生成不规则图片？
<jiero> kilior: 用clone.
<kilior> clone？
<lemonhall> ofan: 原来你不是学这个的？
<lemonhall> ofan: 学光通信？
<ofan> lemonhall: 通信我只会考试的那点东西  嘎嘎
<lemonhall> ofan: 出国准备干吗？
<ofan> lemonhall: å­¦cs
<lemonhall> ofan: 奥，编译原理，计算机原理。AST数。。。。
<lemonhall> ofan: 计算机原理，操作系统原理。。。。
<ofan> lemonhall: 外国大学还开game engine课
<ofan> lemonhall: 那写都比较高级的把,一般都是选修
<lemonhall> ofan: 好吧，羡慕你，我学不懂理工科了。。。
<lemonhall> ofan: 这些高级么？
<ofan> lemonhall: 你不是理工科?
<zldrobit> 达人们有人用的HHKB么？！
<lemonhall> ofan: 我是理工的，学不动了。。。数学学不下去了
<kilior> 搞定～～，原来有多个图层，哎～～这东西太难用了
<lemonhall> ofan: 搞女人搞太多了吧。。。
<ofan> lemonhall: .......
<lemonhall> ofan: 编译，计算机，操作系统原理一定 要好好学啊。。。。
<lemonhall> ofan: 算法
<lemonhall> ofan: 嗷嗷，以后GCC的改进就交给你啦。。。。
<kilior> 浮云
<lifeng> lemonhall: 龙书看了两章就不想看的人路过
<lemonhall> lifeng: 看不懂。。。我一章就看不下去了
<zldrobit> lifeng 虾米是龙书呀？
<zldrobit> SICCP？ SICP?
<ofan> lemonhall: ...改进个锤子,其实我想学点游戏制作 嘎嘎
<lemonhall> lifeng: 真心对编译这些感兴趣的人，没事儿就写个DSL啊，乱起八糟的
<lemonhall> ofan: 那你报错专业了
<ofan> lemonhall: DSL一般不是给编程人员用的吧
<lemonhall> ofan: CS专业不是你需要的
<zldrobit> 其实现在写编译器也不难了。。。 有ANTLR这种东西。。。
<lifeng> zldrobit: google 编译原理 龙书
<ofan> lemonhall: 本科,都是基础
<lemonhall> ofan: 你应该去学计算机图像
<lemonhall> ofan: 本科？
<lemonhall> ofan: 你去米国读本科？
<zldrobit> 看一吧，哈哈～～～
<ofan> lemonhall: 有的
<ofan> lemonhall: 转学啊
<lemonhall> ofan: 擦！
<lemonhall> ofan: 大三转学过去？
<lemonhall> ofan: 继续读本科？
<lemonhall> ofan: 计算机图形与图像有意思
<ofan> lemonhall: 恩,我晚了一年
<ofan> lemonhall: 什么都晚了
<lemonhall> ofan: 游戏引擎就是搞这些的。。。
<lifeng> lemonhall: 从数学系的老师那学过一学期的计算机图形学
<zldrobit> 大家都是程序猿。。。
<ofan> lemonhall: cs课程里有的
<lemonhall> ofan: 好吧，加油吧
<lemonhall> ofan: 年轻就是好啊
<microcai>  ofan 搞图像的，最好加油学好 OpenGL , OpenCV ...
<lemonhall> ofan: 今天见了那个MM。。。顿时觉得压力好大。。。23岁。。长相很糟糕不说，还很非主流。。。也不知道介绍人怎么想的
<ofan> lemonhall: .... 大叔您是比我还上心啊
<lifeng> gentoo四个多月没升级，更新一下还是挺费神的
<lemonhall> ofan: 我羡慕你啊。。。我已经成了高级码字工了。。。连老婆都找不到
<lemonhall> ofan: 从年轻人身上汲取生活的动力嘛
<lifeng> lemonhall: 学习永远不会太迟
<ofan> lemonhall: 出去其实压力非常大...
<lemonhall> lifeng: 多谢多谢
<jhello> ofan多大了？
<lemonhall> ofan: 好吧，你在安慰我
<lemonhall> ofan: 看吧，今年要是顺利，可以组一个团队。。。一起山寨一个饭否
<ofan> jhello: 21
<lemonhall> ofan: 让我的人生有点儿盼头儿
<jhello> 属马？
<lemonhall> ofan: 否则再这么下去。。我估计会滚床单滚死
<zldrobit> 吃饭？
<ofan> lemonhall: .....
<ofan> lemonhall: 你要山寨饭否?
<lemonhall> ofan: 好吧，其实就是山寨新浪
<jhello> 为啥山寨饭否？饭否可以上啊
<ofan> lemonhall: 出去经济压力很大,打工是肯定的,还有要保证GPA,很难
 * tusooa 问一下，gnus怎么保存已发邮件?和收到的邮件放在一起。自动过滤分组的。
<lemonhall> ofan: 我编程能力一般，估计找个人事或者产品经理的活儿吧。。。然后跟着团队学习学习。。。顺便如果再能招聘个MM就好了
<lemonhall> ofan: 锻炼人啊
<moriramar> lemonhall: 主要是MM吧？
<lemonhall> moriramar: 好吧
<lemonhall> moriramar: 主要是MM
<lemonhall> moriramar: 伪娘我也不拒绝
<jhello> lemonhall：。。。
<ofan> lemonhall: 而且出国的钱算是我跟家里借的,以后要自己还..
<lemonhall> ofan: 我很上心啊。。回来就是人才啦，少走很多弯路
<lemonhall> ofan: 轻松的很。。。你那点儿债务。。我家里总共欠了200多W呢
<ofan> lemonhall: 我靠.. 200多W...
<lemonhall> ofan: 你去米国岂不是要借个50W左右？
<ofan> lemonhall: 差不多
<lemonhall> ofan: 读完博士之后。。。3、5年久挣回来了
<lemonhall> ofan: 不怕
<moriramar> lemonhall: 你這欠這麼多還要妹子？
<lemonhall> moriramar: 擦，欠2000W的身边都是PLMM。。才200W啊。。。算什么啊
<moriramar> lemonhall: ……
<bluek> moriramar:哈哈哈，你是湖南的？
<moriramar> bluek: ？哈？
<lemonhall> moriramar: 财务你没学过？负资产也是资产啊！！！
<moriramar> lemonhall: ……………………………………
<lemonhall> moriramar: 资产负债表！！
<ofan> lemonhall: 读博.. 估计我不是那块料
<lemonhall> ofan: 慢慢来，到时候再说
<moriramar> lemonhall: 我只知道借条不能拿來買麺。
<bluek> moriramar:湖南人喜欢说妹子
<lemonhall> ofan: 考一个高级经济核算师，或者搞保险的那种。。。。一会儿就挣回来了。。。
<moriramar> bluek: 現在全中國人都喜歡說妹子。
<moriramar> bluek: 好了。
<lemonhall> moriramar: 好吧，我原谅你。。。。
<ofan> lemonhall: 你说的那是金融工程的吧
<lemonhall> moriramar: 你不是学经济的
<moriramar> bluek: 不用猜了。
<moriramar> lemonhall: ……
<bluek> moriramar:哦哦
<lifeng> moriramar: 坡国一般喊小妹
<lemonhall> moriramar: 你买一套房。。。。10W首付，40W借款。。。。
<lemonhall> moriramar: 过两天升值到100W了。。你觉得你还负债么？
<moriramar> lemonhall: 我要是想輕鬆些，也可以考個數學博士，去玩經濟。
<lemonhall> moriramar: 有些负债不一定是坏事
<moriramar> lemonhall: 問题我還真對錢沒有興趣呀……
<lemonhall> moriramar: 我对钱也没兴趣，但是没钱没妹子
<moriramar> lemonhall: ……
<lemonhall> moriramar: 所以还是努力赚钱吧。。。
<moriramar> lifeng: ……坡國什麼時候算全中國中了？
<moriramar> lemonhall: 我表示要把我的身心奉獻给神明。
<lemonhall> moriramar: 我后来理解了次贷危机的发生之后发觉。。。。妈的
<moriramar> lemonhall: 全都在把借条當錢花是吧？
<lemonhall> moriramar: 这批搞金融的太能算账了。。算着算着。。。人人都变得有钱了
<moriramar> lemonhall: ……
<ofan> lemonhall: 当老板才是王道
<ofan> lemonhall: 自己干
<lemonhall> ofan: 好的
<lemonhall> ofan: 你回来之后我招聘你，要不你招聘我？
<ofan> lemonhall: 我都想自己干
<lemonhall> ofan: 如果做游戏我就找你。。。。
<lifeng> ofan: 在浙江反正随便开个作坊就是老板
<lemonhall> ofan: 那我帮你做产品经理
<ofan> lemonhall: ...说的好像真的啊
<ofan> lifeng: 是啊
<lemonhall> ofan: 有啥不是真的的？
<ofan> lifeng: 小生意也是生意,小老板也是老板啊
<lemonhall> ofan: 风投我又不是没见过
<lemonhall> ofan: 不过估计等你成气候了，我都40了
<lifeng> ofan: 然后喊几个农民工来给你打工，就成了剥削阶级了
<lemonhall> ofan: 悲催啊。。。。10年之后你还记得我不？
<lemonhall> ofan: 难说了
<ofan> lifeng: 那叫包工头...
<ofan> lifeng: 老板不就是靠剥削么
<ofan> lemonhall: ......
<ofan> lemonhall: 您想的真够多的
<^k^> 新⇨ Vim和Emacs • vim的单词边界问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=331678&p=2332073 正则表达式中，Perl里面有单词边界\b和非单词边界\B，但是在vim里面只有单词边界的\<和\>， 好像没有表示非单词边界的符号，虽然可以用 Code: for\(\>\)\@! 找出 Forwarded,log_format中的for， 排除掉以for结尾的单词，但是感觉没有非单词边界来得简单， ...
<lemonhall> ofan: 要有想象力啊。。。
<lemonhall> ofan: 真是的
<kilior> html 图片边缘有锯齿怎么处理？
<lemonhall> kilior: 什么叫做有锯齿？
<txc>  求助 UBUNTU 指示器小程序闪烁的问题……
<lemonhall> kilior: 上截图
<txc> empathy 收到消息以后，右上角就闪……
<kilior> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/86253
<kilior> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i86253
<ofan> kilior: 这是图片的问题吧
<kilior> 是
<iamfbi> 有急事求救,UB10.04,装了新内核并更新一些软件后来删除了,现在无法登录桌面了
<kilior> 图片是我自己做的。
<myke2> lambdaq: X能否开?
<iamfbi> 登录时闪两下又退出到登录界面
<kilior> 做出来的图片边缘就成这个锯齿样子了
<iamfbi> X应该算是能开吧,图形界面
<myke2> iamfbi: 自动退出?
<lemonhall> kilior: 图片问题
<iamfbi> 现在我在recovery mode模式下删除GDM,想重新安装,但似乎因为上不了网而装不了
<iamfbi> myke2:呃,自动退出,还没进入到就退出了
<lemonhall> kilior: 选择PNG透明或者GIF透明。。。透明色选择白色。。。否则就这破样子
<myke2> iamfbi: 无线网络?
<iamfbi> 诸位可有高招?
<kilior> 你的意思是重做图片？
<iamfbi> 在文本模式下不知道怎么上网,有线,无线都行的
<myke2> iamfbi: 直接aptitude install
<myke2> iamfbi: aptitude install gdm
<bluek> kilior:转成夭量图，然后请用windows的朋友们帮你用cdr修一下即可
<iamfbi> 我知道这命令,就是上不了网
<myke2> iamfbi: o
 * shellex 给皮带打孔中
<iamfbi> 是不是recovery mode模式下不加载网卡?
<myke2> iamfbi: 加载
<shellex> 服了。怪不得有“皮甲”一说
<moriramar> iamfbi: 但是可能要用 dhclient eth0 來手動連網吧？
<shellex> 对穿刺攻击的防御效果太好了
<shellex> 但是对砍削攻击的效果不大好
<myke2> iamfbi: 有线的话dhcp就ok了
<myke2> iamfbi: 恩, 听 moriramar
<ofan> shellex: wower?
<iamfbi> yes ,thanks
<shellex> ofan: 不是
<jiero> ...
<iamfbi> 能上网了,谢谢兄弟
<iamfbi> 等到下有问题再来请教
<jiero> 感觉皮子更耐砍吧。。。
<jiero> 接触面积大
<moriramar> shellex: 真形象……
<shellex> jiero: 非也
<myke2> ofan: nmcli熟悉吗
<moriramar> ofan: WoW 沒有穿刺攻击這一說。
<maruxiao> 貌似 wow 的各种护甲除了职业限制没别的显著区别了吧
<txc> 哎呀，没人遇到这问题么？
<shellex> jiero: 很容易砍削
<shellex> jiero: 异常难穿刺
<moriramar> maruxiao: 甲的數值……
<ofan> myke2: no,.. 直接没装NM
<ofan> moriramar: 那就是war3
<txc> 还有 刚才才发现我的 erc 怎么不自动滚屏
<caleb-> http://bellard.org/jslinux/ # A PC emulator in Javascript # 神的新作
<^k^> ⇪ title: Javascript PC Emulator
<maruxiao> moriramar, 呃。。那不算类别的本质区别吧。。
<moriramar> maruxiao: 這還不本質？
<maruxiao> moriramar, 不像 war3 的各种数值增减
<txc> 不适合潜水啊。
<moriramar> maruxiao: 你不玩牧師你不知道被操的感覺。
<MeaCulpa_> wow...
<maruxiao> moriramar, 呃。
<moriramar> maruxiao: 特別是現在CTM，戰士打牧師，3刀死。
<MeaCulpa_> 要体验被操，玩EQ... WOW太安逸了
<moriramar> MeaCulpa_: 還不想被操。
<jiero> 哦。。。
<moriramar> 已經被操太多了。
<jiero> 被操。。。我觉得是HoN
<txc> ？
<MeaCulpa_> moriramar: WOW 不组队都能升级，太安逸了
<jiero> 直接就是被灭
<moriramar> jiero: 那不叫被操。
<jiero> 。
<jiero> EQ是什么
<maruxiao> moriramar, 我最远的体验是特别迟。。。
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: everquest?
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: ofan : yes
<jiero> 。。。。
<moriramar> jiero: 操是被干，你開始不爽，但你阻止不了，然後你就想讓人家快點操完高潮。
<moriramar> jiero: 那叫被操。
<jiero> 。。。
<MeaCulpa_> EQ大概只有bard和shaman是可以勉强solo 升级的，其他必须组队
<moriramar> jiero: 牧師被贼或者戰士打就是那樣。
<jiero> 抱歉我从不玩MMORPG和欧美RPG。
<moriramar> jiero: 你還開個技能抗下，也頂不住。
<jiero> 玩过也就Fallout
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 那你不该听他扯了
<MeaCulpa_> fallout神作啊
<moriramar> MeaCulpa_: ？Bard？
<maruxiao> 我玩会 osu! 去。。。
<iamfbi> myke2>	这回启动不了图形界面了,是不是应该重新安装桌面环境?我不知道有哪些软件包
<linsuxy> 我玩星际争霸去
<ofan> 我觉得山口山挺没劲
<moriramar> MeaCulpa_: 游淫濕人都這麼牛了？
 * MeaCulpa_ 窃以为只有欧美RPG才叫RPG...
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: lv50以前山口山还有点意思
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: lv50以后要来raid那套了，就没意思了
<maruxiao> 从 RPG 的本意来说的确是那样
<MeaCulpa_> 不过wow教会了很多弱智国人玩家团队啊，配合啊，分工啊，仇恨啊啥的
<MeaCulpa_> EQ这样严酷的游戏，几年都教不会
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: 还有YY语音
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: :P
<iamfbi> 请问下诸位,重新安装gonme桌面环境,应该修复哪些软件包?
<moriramar> MeaCulpa_: 我覺得 blz 是最會搶商業機遇的。
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: EQ大陆能玩?
<moriramar> MeaCulpa_: 東西不一定是他首創，但他知道怎麼做大家都玩。
<jiero> blz为WoW做了上百万个3D模型。
<jiero> 这个么。。。
<jiero> 钱多啊。
<moriramar> jiero: 不要說那個模型。
<jiero> 几十人日夜不停的造新模型。
<jiero> ...
<moriramar> jiero: 特別是現在的。
<ofan> 那些模型三角形数都不复杂吧
<moriramar> jiero: 那一定是一邊拉屎一邊做的。
<moriramar> jiero: 真醜。
 * MeaCulpa_ 偶一次做飞艇，看到一个shaman装备挺好，就把他宰了，不料没尸体，没掉装备，死人还拼命骂人，要我来单挑...我一个贼难道光明正大的出来面对面对砍...从此知道国内WOW没有RPer. Quit
<jiero> 数量>质量
<moriramar> jiero: 我怹念的牧師T12……馬桶頭。
<jiero> 说了我也不懂。
<jiero> 我说Savage XR Savage 2 你们大多也不懂
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 那是因为WOW图形引擎差，只好靠硬作。。。即时渲染和运算能力极差，效果差
<jiero> 我说Zero-K Kernel Panic。。。
<moriramar> MeaCulpa_: 國服現在都是體驗流->技術流->腦殘流->非主流
<jiero> 说Conflict Terra
<jiero> 。。。
<ofan> 还有eve,有玩的么?
<MeaCulpa_> moriramar: 没有同道，没意思
<maruxiao> ofan, 曾经玩过
<moriramar> MeaCulpa_: 不是說差吧，是考慮兼容吧……
<wq> :-P
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: EVE有点贵....
<ofan> 曾经比较想玩Eve,不过只有包月的
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 15美金呢
<maruxiao> 国服45？
<moriramar> MeaCulpa_: 我也就停留在玩些插件和手法上……RP也不太想玩。感覺太累了。
<jiero> MeaCulpa_:还好吧。。。
<maruxiao> 欧服是 14.99...
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: 妹夫包月?
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 我砸钱网游的时代过去了
<jiero> 现在有很多linux网游了。
<jiero> 不过也都是非中文的。
<MeaCulpa_> 国服...没法玩，都是meta-gaming
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 我在linux可以运行的网游上曾经月砸45$
<ofan> 我一直想不通玩<朱仙>一类的网游还砸钱的
<ofan> 还有DNF..
<jiero> MeaCulpa_:我投了$20都嫌多。
<MeaCulpa_> 国服...没法玩，都是meta-gaming, 国内EVE还没开服务器，各个从其他游戏结下梁子的工会就跃跃欲试，这在一般的西方网游里是要被取缔的
<maruxiao> 嗯说到 EVE 不知道有人玩过 Black Prophecy
<jiero> MeaCulpa_:去年我捐给亚非洲穷孩子$420
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: 怎么取缔
<maruxiao> 不知道有没有人*
<MeaCulpa_> 一个游戏还没开始，就已经划分地盘了，这个和我国的经济体制改革一昂
<jiero> ^_^。
<jiero> 一切吧。
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 禁止meta-gaming,打压游戏以外的人际关系
<MeaCulpa_> 蛋糕还没端出来，已经分好了
<MeaCulpa_> 我国一切都如此
<jiero> 建个游戏服务器一年要￥8600？
<jiero> 问一下？
<jiero> 是不是呃。
<myke2> iamfbi: 在Recovery Mode下 X& 试试
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: EVE最大的美丽就是在游戏中诞生社会，阶级，矛盾，冲突，一旦这些在游戏开始之初就存在，游戏就成了一个打架骂街的场地了，骂完换地方
<iamfbi> myke2: 重新安装的命令是什么? reinstall吗?
<MeaCulpa_> s/美丽/魅力
 * MeaCulpa_ telnet nethack
<MeaCulpa_> Linux下面我玩过最nb的是ATiTD, 古埃及背景，造房子，作任务，还不便宜...
<moriramar> MeaCulpa_: 你比较熱愛RP了？
<MeaCulpa_> Linux下面还可以玩号称天下第一网游，runescape
<jiero> ...
<MeaCulpa_> moriramar: 曾经，后来生活压力大了，开始追求俗人的hack n' slash了
<jiero> 号称呃。
<jiero> hack n' slash 那不就是 rogue么。。
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: runescape 在一些西方儿童电视节目里作广告了，瞬间在线玩家数超过wow
<jiero> rogue类的太多了。
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 包月的游戏玩家数超过点卡的wow...奇迹了
<jiero> MeaCulpa_: 但是我只听说过别人问WoW
<jiero> 。。。
<MeaCulpa_> 因为东亚玩家喜欢点卡，所有以点卡运营的游戏，在线玩家数都有很大水分
<jiero> 而且也别人谈Urban Terror
<jiero> 国内是没有。
<myke2> iamfbi: 没有这回事
<MeaCulpa_> 你们说的UT是Urban Terror我永远以为是Unreal Tournament
<txc> 求助啊求助
<txc> ERC为什么不自动滚屏呢……
<jiero> MeaCulpa_: 不知道那些～
<MeaCulpa_> Urban Terror我玩的时候傻的要死，走路像得了痔疮
<MeaCulpa_> 大概后几年好了
<iamfbi> myke2>	呃? 我刚用了命令: sudo  apt-get install ubuntu-desktop --reinstall,现在正在下载
<jiero> MeaCulpa_:大概你的腿被打出血了（）
<jiero> MeaCulpa_:我看到了一个奇迹般永远没完成的MMORPG worldforge
<myke2> iamfbi: 只是把ubuntu-desktop中所有软件下下来重新装一遍
<txc> test
<^k^> txc, ....  ㍯ 
<iamfbi> myke2>	对啊,这样应该会修复错误了吧
<txc> 呃
<iamfbi> 蛋疼
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 不知道。
<jiero> 应该是家目录问题
<jiero> 那样无法秀吧。
<myke2> iamfbi: 你应该先用X&测试X正确性
<iamfbi> my god,it works
<iamfbi> 终于出来了,谢谢,谢谢
<caleb-_-> iamfbi: 你那命令只是安装 ubuntu-desktop 这一个包
<iamfbi> 我也不知道搞什么,菜鸟就是蛋疼
<junsun> 呵呵
<iamfbi> 今天看一帖,说1004装39的内核,就找来试了下
<junsun> 我装了不行
<junsun> 卡得很
<iamfbi> 装上发觉不对劲就删,所以就蛋疼了
<caleb-_-> 39 还没出呢
<junsun> 不知道为什么,
<junsun> 还是回来32
<lofwind> 论坛上有个2.6.39-rc7的帖子。
<iamfbi> 是啊,现在才用28,突然跳到39,也太那个了点
<lofwind> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=169&t=326933
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - [2.6.39-rc7]10.04 最新内核和相关软件的 PPA
<iamfbi> 呃,我就是看的这帖
<caleb-_-> 没事跳 rc 做毛
<caleb-_-> 果然是 happyaron 的
<lofwind> caleb-_-: 怎么说果然？
<caleb-_-> 一般人还是老实用稳定版比较靠谱
<caleb-_-> lofwind: 这里在追 rc 内核的貌似只有 happyaron
<iamfbi> 呵呵,现在没事就好了,吓我一身冷汗,不然要重新系统可折腾死我了
<Kandu> caleb-_-: 還有 microcai
<moriramar> MeaCulpa_, hack/slash 是不是就是搓把遊戲呀？
<lofwind> 呵呵。
<myke2> caleb-_-: 虚包会递归安装的
<lofwind> 我也想追，可是没有技术怕追坏了。
<caleb-_-> myke2: 不会，只会补齐没装全的
<lofwind> 不想重装系统。
<myke2> iamfbi: X&好的?  还是什么
<jiero> moriramar:  打了跑的意思。
<iamfbi> 就刚才重装ubuntu-desktop后就好了
<myke2> iamfbi: 哦
<lofwind> iamfbi: 你升级死了？
<myke2> iamfbi: 我Ubuntu 11.04
<iamfbi> 不是升级,是跳级装内核,装了没问题,删除就有问题了
<moriramar> jiero: ……
<caleb-_-> iamfbi: 删除有啥问题？
<moriramar> jiero: 這樣呀，我看 wikipedia 上给個格鬥游戲的圖，還解釋說和buttonsmasher 類似。
<myke2> caleb-_-: 他不只是对内核做了操作, 内核的问题不会导致登陆问题的
<moriramar> jiero: 我還以為是搓把呢。
<iamfbi> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=169&t=326933
<iamfbi> 我按这帖子装的
<lemonhall> edison0354: ..............
<lofwind> iamfbi: 好像他的意思是，要升级就不能只升级内核。得把所有PPA里提供的都更新。
<myke2> iamfbi: uname -r
<iamfbi> 装之前我用ailurus小猫照了个软件包的相,后来我用ailurus来删除的包
 * lemonhall http://www.douban.com/link2?type=recurl&url=http%3A//bellard.org/jslinux/
<iamfbi> 对,包括所有的更新
<lemonhall> myke2: http://bellard.org/jslinux/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Javascript PC Emulator
<myke2> lemonhall: no interest
<lofwind> iamfbi: 你遇到什么问题了呢，讲讲看？
<lemonhall> myke2: 好吧
<lofwind> 新人听着很好奇。
<lemonhall> myke2: 你真的是一个之关心算法的人
<iamfbi> 删除后就进不了桌面了,一登录就自动退出来
<lemonhall> caleb-_-: http://bellard.org/jslinux/
<lemonhall> caleb-_-: JS上跑LINUX
<lemonhall> caleb-_-: busybox估计是免不了了，竟然还带了一个TCC
<iamfbi> 我想应该是那些更新里面有比较重要的东西,被我删除了
<caleb-_-> lemonhall: 我刚贴了
<lofwind> iamfbi: 为什么要删除呢？
<lofwind> 哦。
<lemonhall> caleb-_-: 额
<caleb-_-> 新内核一般都要搭配 udev 等等的
<caleb-_-> 而且会不支持过旧的内核
<iamfbi> 因为装上了更新后有些小问题,比如显卡驱动不了,CPU狂高,所以就删除那个内核,包括那些更新
<caleb-_-> 所以一般不建议跳太多版本升级内核
<lofwind> 哦。
<lemonhall> caleb-_-: 然后我发现我所有的WIRELESS AP都是用的BUSYBOX
<caleb-_-> lemonhall: embedded system 必备
<lofwind> caleb-_-: 你说的东西好像那个PPA里都有更新。
<lemonhall> caleb-_-: 都带SSH链接。。忽然觉得很有爱。。。。
<caleb-_-> lofwind: 但是他又降回来了
<lofwind> caleb-_-: 哦。
<caleb-_-> lofwind: 所以易出问题
<lofwind> iamfbi: 你时什么显卡，PPA上写N卡和I卡应该都行哦。
<iamfbi> 我发现现在的ubuntu除了官方提供更新的内核外,其他内核都有错误,我编译过几次内核都不行
<iamfbi> 我ATI的显卡,现在还用着闭源驱动,所以...
<myke2> iamfbi: 要打packs
<myke2> iamfbi: 要打patch
<lofwind> iamfbi: 哦，上面写了ATI卡不能用。
<caleb-_-> iamfbi: 错误信息贴到 http://code.bulix.org
<lofwind> Nvidia graphic cards should work; packages for AMD cards have been just removed because they do not work with the old xorg stack, and I (still) don't have the motivation to build the whole thing.
<caleb-_-> vanilla kernel 应该都可以正常编译的
<microcai> Kandu: 我岂止是追 rc 内核啊！
<microcai> Kandu: 我自己还 pull 很多别人的开发中的 git 仓库
<lofwind> 哈哈，microcai 说话可有意思了。
<caleb-_-> microcai: 但是 cjktty 常常没打上去？
<iamfbi> 错误信息我都不知道在哪找,
<charles> 谁能告诉我  我这是在哪呀
<caleb-_-> charles: 兲朝
<lofwind> iamfbi: 上面说了不正常，还是别用比较好。
<iamfbi> 我己删除了,现在回归正常的,不敢折腾了..
<charles> lol
<charles> 这个是UBUNTU 论坛的聊天室咯
<moriramar> charles: 是。
<iamfbi> 不过你别说,折腾下,又懂了不少命令和原理
<charles> TS
<iamfbi> 想学习还是得折腾
<maruxiao> 都是折腾会的
<xiaobot> 来了啊
<Allen_Yao> botdoor???
<xiaobot> 我用手机上的，感觉好黑客啊
<linsuxy> vmware的系统能搞到真机上去用吗
<xiaobot> 是啊
<Allen_Yao> àÅ   Ö§³ÖÖÐÎÄ   ¹þ²»´í
<^k^> Allen_Yao:say 嗯 支持中文 哈不错 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<caleb-_-> linsuxy: 能
<linsuxy> caleb-_-, 怎么搞啊
<caleb-_-> linsuxy: img dump 出来
<caleb-_-> linsuxy: 不过 内核/驱动 要支持
<myke2> 更关心ReactOS
<linsuxy> 用甚么软件啊
<txc> xiaobot: 什么手机  什么软件
<linsuxy> 我在vmware调一个服务器，想睾丸后搞到真机上
<moriramar> Allen_Yao: USE UTF-8
<Loongjiang> microcai: 微内核是什么概念？
<xiaobot> 摩托me525
<caleb-_-> Loongjiang: 能不放在内核的就不放在内核
<myke2> Loongjiang: linux没有微内核吧
<xiaobot> 用的yaaic
<caleb-_-> 有不少 linux 跑在微内核上的
<linsuxy> 没有微内核，那些嵌入式是怎样用linux的
<caleb-_-> 把 linux 内核变成 微内核的 userspace daemon / app
<caleb-_-> linsuxy: 嵌入式 *不需要* 微内核
<caleb-_-> 微内核不一定比较小
<linsuxy> 嵌入式用甚么
<caleb-_-> 微只是说它的设计
<myke2> caleb-_-: linux跑在微内核?
<caleb-_-> myke2: 一种跑法而已
<Loongjiang> caleb-_-: 微内核是比较精较的系统，但linux不是，我只了解这么多
<caleb-_-> Loongjiang: 微内核未必精简，因为通信的开销大
<robit_> 请问各位irssi 能使用qq么，现在用的是webQQ...
<myke2> caleb-_-: 不啊, linux内核是宏的啊
<myke2> robit_: 不
<caleb-_-> myke2: 把 log 再看一次
<robit_> myke2 俺失望了 。。。 ：（
<linsuxy> robit_, 干吗不用pidgin
<robit_> linsuxy 俺刚学会用irssi,以前没上过irc... = =!
<xiaobot> webqq不好吗
<xiaobot> 我用手机
<robit_> 感觉能用irssi连接起来就更爽了。。。
<xiaobot> android也是linux的
<FrankLv> robit_: 可以的
<caleb-_-> android 和 vanilla kernel 不兼容
<Loongjiang> 据说使用微内核可以把linux的服务和windows的系统服务同时运行在同一个内核上
<caleb-_-> 所以 android 驱动不一定能跑在其它 linux 上
<zhojang> 我用androirc
<FrankLv> robit_: bitlbee 3.0+ 支持libpurple. 然后升级 libqq
<caleb-_-> Loongjiang: 看怎么设计而已，没啥特别之处
<caleb-_-> Loongjiang: 听过 coLinux 没？
<robit_> FrankLv thx~~~~
<xiaobot> 你用什么客户端？
<Loongjiang> caleb-_-: what is it
<caleb-_-> Loongjiang: 跑在 windows 内核的 linux 内核
<Allen_Yao> 能看见？
<caleb-_-> Loongjiang: 几年前就有人出了 coLinux 的 ubuntu
<myke2> FrankLv: emacser
<xiaobot> xhojang 你用什么客户端
<xiaobot> 能看见了
<Allen_Yao> mirc
<robit_> 折腾呀。。。 各位又烧包大人使用HHKB键盘的不？
<Loongjiang> caleb-_-: 今天第一次听说的敢情是几年前的技术，落后到家了
<caleb-_-> mirc--
<Allen_Yao> android的马上设置好
<caleb-_-> Loongjiang: 闻道有先后啊，没啥
<xiaobot> zhojang
<caleb-_-> 这世界能学的东西太多
<xiaobot> 你用什么客户端
<zhojang> 在
<zhojang> androirc
<zhojang> 我说了啊
<xiaobot> 哦，我用yaaic
<xiaobot> 好用不
<xiaobot> 我这个感觉还不错
<myke2> caleb-_-: colinux?
<xiaobot> 就是看在线人不方面
<xiaobot> 你那个在线人数在右边吧
<xiaobot> 我去下载一个
<myke2> caleb-_-: 刚刚google下, 发现比较神奇, 以前只知道cygwin
<Colin-shzsc> pidgin 也在右边有在线人数
<caleb-_-> myke2: 还有不少 linux 跑在微内核上
<caleb-_-> myke2: 可以去 google 下
<zhojang> xiaobot, 挺方便的
<caleb-_-> linux 现在都跑在 js engine 上了
<Colin-shzsc> colinux 的 ubuntu 是不是就是那个 andlinux？
 * imadper 罗姐在否？
<Colin-shzsc> 一个 win 下的虚拟机
<caleb-_-> Colin-shzsc: 不是虚拟机, 它真的是 linux
<caleb-_-> Colin-shzsc: 算是变种的 linux 内核
<myke2> caleb-_-: 我希望应用层面上的移植
<myke2> caleb-_-: 比如awesome -> windows
<myke2> caleb-_-: 就相当于在windows下运行linux image
<Loongjiang> myke2: 往windows移植应该是比较方便的，因为都开放源码
<Tone> 我想问一下 谁知道redhat咋装解码器啊
<Loongjiang> Tone: 神马解码器啊
<kilior> 去找rpmfusion
<Tone> mp3 解码器
<Tone> 哦
<kilior> rpmfusion啥都有
<Tone> 显卡也没驱动。。。郁闷死了
<zhojang> 哈，还有用redhat当桌面的啊
<Tone> 没事玩吗
<zhojang> debian啊
<myke2> Loongjiang: 那你做下
<myke2> Loongjiang: wm的移植
<imadper> Tone: gstreamer？
<Tone> 我这网下载不了 前段时间ubuntu彻底崩溃了 结果发现有redhat的ISO 就装上了
<Loongjiang> myke2: 做什么？最近这几件事还没忙完
<myke2> Loongjiang: 我觉得现在用windows非常不爽
<Tone> yes gstreamer
<myke2> Loongjiang: 移植awesome
<imadper> Tone: 下载不了就没办法了
<Tone> 我也感觉windows 不爽  但redhat更不爽
<imadper> Tone: 呵呵，红帽被你坑了
<myke2> Loongjiang: 特别是那个叫做explorer.exe的外壳, 我想找wm代替
<xiaobot> zhojang市场没有你这个软件啊
<Tone> 诶。。折腾吧
<xiaobot> 你在那里下载的啊
<linsuxy> robit_, 你不是想用qq吗，pidgin就可以
<Tone> 是说ISO吗
<Loongjiang> myke2: 我没有平台，拿什么移植，
<alvin_rxg> myke2: Loongjiang: tiling wm 在 windows 下有相应的软件
<myke2> alvin_rxg: 知道, wikipedia上介绍的几个都不太爽
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<robit_> linxusy 俺是懒人。。。 所以不想换irc软件了  ：（
<linsuxy> robit_, pidgin不是irc软件
<robit_> 噢。。。 那我得google一下看看。。。
<alvin_rxg> 日，稍微加了三四行筛选的代码，原先一个小时出不来结果，现在3分钟有了……
 * imadper pidgin是用来梳头的
<linsuxy> robit_, 哈哈你用linux多久了
<Loongjiang> TEST
<^k^> Loongjiang, ....  ㍘ 
<robit_> linsuxy 不到三个月。。。
<linsuxy> 三个月你怎么玩的
<robit_> 我是被逼的。。。
<robit_> 实验室老师说要用Linux做大程序。。。
<robit_> 结果我从头学。。。从装Linux开始。。 到配置。。 到Vim..
<txc> 大程序？
<robit_> 现在成为Unix的粉丝了。。。。。
<alvin_rxg> robit_: geil
<robit_> 其实也不是很大，但是属于要求稳定性比较高的，是通信交换系统的一块。。
<robit_> Windows直接不考虑了。。。 Linux稳定呀。。。
<linsuxy> 那何必折腾桌面
<robit_> 额。。。 那是因为喜欢上Linux了呀。。。
<linsuxy> 桌面还有比windows好的吗
<linsuxy> 有些东西只有win才有
<robit_> 其实我都好久没用Windows了。。。 哈哈～～～
<robit_> 恩。。。 像Word。。。　OpenOffice老纠结了。。 ppt也只有windows好用。。
<robit_> 各位能给找个卖HHKB键盘的地方不。。。　呜呜。。。
<cece> gnome3啥的和ibus不合吧
<moriramar> cece: ibus 已經支持 gtk3 了，不過 gnome3 的話……我猜應該沒問题吧。
<txc> 啊  继续求助……
<cece> moriramar: 有些地方输入的时候会卡到，或者没反应，不管是不是中文，好晕，而且桌面晃来晃去的
<txc> 求助 桌面提示小工具闪烁的问题
<moriramar> cece: ……
<moriramar> 好在我沒折腾 gnome3 ……
<txc> m
<txc> moriramar: 你好
<moriramar> txc: 好。
<Evanescence> 怎么设置选项让mount挂载 支持显示中文
 * imadper 同志们，推荐个文件管理器吧~~
<Evanescence> imadper: vifm , mc , PCmanfm, etc
<knownbad> ranger
<aiminick>  nobody to say anytings?
<chattan> ？
<wxg4net> 声卡折腾一宿了 还是不行
<wzq> hello
<^k^> wzq, 好  ㍙ 
<RuiZi> ^k^: 还没睡呢 够精神得
<^k^> RuiZi, 是什么让这么足够清醒的精神。  ㍙ 
<wzq> fdjfjdjff
<wzq> fjdlfj;ld
<wzq> fjd;lfj
<wzq> kfjdjf
<wzq> fjd;fk
<wzq> jf;df
<RuiZi> ^k^: 天天这样 习惯了
<^k^> RuiZi, 什么是“本”指什么？  ㍙ 
<RuiZi> ^k^: 不到2点不困
<RuiZi> ^k^: 什么 “本” ？？？
<^k^> RuiZi, 我会问四周，送还给你。  ㍙ 
<RuiZi> ^k^: 你在说什么呀？
<RuiZi> ^k^: 听不懂。。
<^k^> RuiZi, 我说18其他客户现在。  ㍙ 
<RuiZi> 奥。。
<TopWinStudio1> 有人在arch下安装过adobeair吗？
<wzq> TopWinStudio1: 什么问题？
<wzq> tenzu: 疼疼好
<knownbad> TopWinStudio1: 刚试过没问题？
<RuiZi> 我刚安装了 LIBQQ
<RuiZi> 但是我PIDGIN里没有QQ了阿。。
<RuiZi> 怎么弄出来呢
<knownbad> plugin打个勾？
<knownbad> 嗯，不用。
<alvin_rxg> 嗯，不用
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: blueghost司机了？
<alvin_rxg> 或许吧， kernel panic 了
<knownbad> 这你也知道？
<alvin_rxg> 猜的
<TopWinStudio1> knownbad: 不好意思。刚才不在。哦。我也安装了。webqq挺好。现在
<knownbad> 嗯，恭喜
<TopWinStudio1> knownbad: 还有什么类似这种好玩的东西吗阿？？
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: < 问他
<alvin_rxg> webqq-air 不是要 root 权限吗？傻逼啊
<TopWinStudio1> 不需要的。
<TopWinStudio1> alvin_rxg: 不需要的
<linsuxy> fedora和ubuntu哪个比较好
<knownbad> gentoo最好如果有耐心
<linsuxy> 不想编译，浪费资源
<linsuxy> 用gentoo我干吗不用netbsd,也是编译的
<alvin_rxg> 那用 netbsd 吧……
<linsuxy> 不想编译，浪费资源
<knownbad> 你即知道了不少为何还问？
<alvin_rxg> 都那么些资源不浪费也是浪费
<TopWinStudio1> 安装完arch这么长时间，一直没有搞定插入移动硬盘自动挂载，求资料。
<linsuxy> fedora和ubuntu哪个比较好 《---这个不知道
<knownbad> 一样好不同口味而已。
<linsuxy> 分别是甚么口味啊
<alvin_rxg> 甜的跟酸的
<knownbad> TopWinStudio1: 咦我的是自动的但忘了设定，好似没设什么的。
 * knownbad 觉得松鼠有品味。
<TopWinStudio1> knownbad: 没有吧？arch哦？ubuntu是自动设定的。但是arch似乎不行。或者通过什么工具可以达到？
<cece> cece: 1
<larry_> TopWinStudio1: 要在rc.conf中的modular里加上usb吧，好像是这样的
<TopWinStudio1> larry_: 没有这么简单吧？hal dbus。
<alvin_rxg> yes, it is..
<linsuxy> 哪个是酸的，哪个是甜的
<alvin_rxg> TopWinStudio1: make it easy. gvfs
<TopWinStudio1> alvin_rxg: that's what i need.thanks
<knownbad> 噢，忘了我用了gnome。。。呵呵
<TopWinStudio1> knownbad: 这个。。。。
<cece> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Udev
<knownbad> 不知道你用的de嘛。
<knownbad> udev也行。
<TopWinStudio1> alvin_rxg: 求简单使用说明。
<knownbad> 看下udisk.
<TopWinStudio1> knownbad: udev hal dbus，我参考了。但是不好使。
<knownbad> 那听松鼠的。
<TopWinStudio1> knownbad:  who's 松鼠？
<alvin_rxg> TopWinStudio1: 还用教啊…… metacity, thunar, pcmanfm 随便挑一个
<knownbad> TopWinStudio1: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GNOME_3_(%E6%AD%A3%E9%AB%94%E4%B8%AD%E6%96%87)
<knownbad> 搜寻下gvfs那段。
<larry_> TopWinStudio1: 在rc.conf的MODULES中加入 usblp 试试
<knownbad> 不一定得用gnome.
<alvin_rxg> lp 不是打印机么？
<knownbad> 不，是老婆。
<knownbad> usblp = you sb laopo.
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 说起来， lp 是哪个英文的缩写？
<larry_> 哈哈
<knownbad> line printer
<larry_> 啊，是这样的啊
<alvin_rxg> aha, l == line
<knownbad> 以前是一条一条印表的。
<TopWinStudio1> alvin_rxg: oh... which is better? and which do you use?
<alvin_rxg> TopWinStudio1: 都不好……
<TopWinStudio1> larry_: sure?
<TopWinStudio1>  alvin_rxg: so?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 晚上好啊
<alvin_rxg> TopWinStudio1: 我很少开的……一般直接在 terminal 里完事
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: x_X
<TopWinStudio1> alvin_rxg: 麻烦，我经常用移动硬盘。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, android ist geil
<TopWinStudio1> alvin_rxg: please give me some ideas.
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 送我一个呗
<larry_> TopWinStudio1: 看到大家的讨论我不确定啦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 送不起
<alvin_rxg> TopWinStudio1: 看你当前环境， gnome 就用 metacity。xfce 就用 thunar，其他你就随便……
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: ._.
<TopWinStudio1> alvin_rxg: awesome
 * knownbad @@~ 着德国香肠
<alvin_rxg> TopWinStudio1: 那你随便……这3个都可以，或者别的支持挂载的
<TopWinStudio1> larry_: yeah?
<alvin_rxg> awesome 都玩烂了
<gebjgd> knownbad, 老处男
<TopWinStudio1> alvin_rxg: yeah? which is better? what about pcmanfm ?
<knownbad> TopWinStudio1: 都试试？
<alvin_rxg> TopWinStudio1: 我不知道啦，我很少用的啦
<TopWinStudio1> knownbad: have no time.
<knownbad> i like ranger.
<knownbad> or mc.
<TopWinStudio1> alvin_rxg: oh yeah.thx.i will try pcmanfm .
<knownbad> you'll need to make sure auto mounting is supported under given fm for your purpose.
<TopWinStudio1> knownbad: oh?how to check that ?
<knownbad> your usbhd mount?
<TopWinStudio1> knownbad: no/
<TopWinStudio1> alvin_rxg: just tell me some compose of awesome?
<knownbad> gebjgd: 还没来佛罗里达？
<alvin_rxg> TopWinStudio1: 不就 lua 嘛……随便啦
<gebjgd> knownbad, 12月到1月
<TopWinStudio1> alvin_rxg: 用什么组合好了。awesome用pacmanfm没问题的把？
<alvin_rxg> TopWinStudio1: 都没问题
<TopWinStudio1> alvin_rxg: yea
<knownbad> gebjgd: 倒也不错，来这里避寒。
<knownbad> 这倒是真该带你老婆来。
<TopWinStudio1> knownbad: need to load usbhd in rc.conf?
<knownbad> 佛罗里达的比基尼是有名的。
<knownbad> no need.
<knownbad> just use gvfs to handle udev like alvin suggested.
<knownbad> you only need usb support if you intend to boot from usb.
<alvin_rxg> TopWinStudio1: 有没有用，就先试试呗。 su => modprobe usbhd
<alvin_rxg> awesome 对 xrandr 的支持还是有问题……还是去玩 wmii 吗？wmii大小不方便调节
<TopWinStudio1> alvin_rxg: FATAL: Module usbhd not found.
<alvin_rxg> 这问题别找我哦
<knownbad> try usb-storage
<alvin_rxg> lol
<knownbad> errrr, or usb_storage.
<alvin_rxg> -_ 都可以
<TopWinStudio1> alvin_rxg: 发现，pcmanfm是一个文件管理工具，和挂载u盘似乎没有关系？
<knownbad> 但是应该不需要手动的啊？
 * knownbad 觉得刚刚白说了
<TopWinStudio1> knownbad: so.... i will try
<alvin_rxg> TopWinStudio1: pcmanfm => preference => automount, then "pcmanfm -d &"
<knownbad> warned you about auto mounting.......
<TopWinStudio1> sudo modprobe usb-storage works
<TopWinStudio1> knownbad: but why?
<alvin_rxg> 做蛋糕去了
<TopWinStudio1> alvin_rxg: okay okay.
<knownbad> me going too, back to work.
 * knownbad 飞踢 gebjgd
<metbsd> finally got irssi working
<metbsd> ...without chinese
<larry_> 做蛋糕做蛋糕啊~~~~~~~~
<linsuxy> congrats
<metbsd> thanks
<metbsd> now i see all chinese as question marks
<linsuxy> is that good or bad
<metbsd> bad you moron
<linsuxy> install a chink font genius
<metbsd> can't do it me in console pos
<metbsd> ok chink live with it then
<linsuxy> 怎么这么粗俗啊
<knownbad> 你怎么在乎它呢？
<knownbad> 难道你也跟狗儿过不去？
<linsuxy> 哦
<knownbad> 你也打错了吧？
<raisinli> 还有没休息的么？
<raisinli> 洗衣服去了
<linsuxy> 我打错？啥意思
<raisinli> 想找人聊天
<linsuxy> 聊甚么
<alvin_rxg> 从天有个天，他想找人聊天
<metbsd> 那个rhel是免费的吗
<alvin_rxg> metbsd: 不带服务，是免费的，就和 CentOS 一样
<liuchong> 能放音乐，不能录音是个啥意思
<metbsd> 听说yum 要密码的？
<metbsd> 用rhel的话，yum要密码？
<alvin_rxg> metbsd: 你给他个权限不就得了
<knownbad> 屁精还真好用但empathy快赶上了。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 本身后台都一样的呀
<knownbad> 不一样吧，跟telepathy?
<knownbad> 就只差了otr.
<knownbad> 要不我已换了。
<knownbad> irc support也差了些。
<alpha080> Hi,guys
<larry_> Hi
<^k^> larry_, 好  ㍝ 
<metbsd> covert vmware system to the actual pc. anyone?
<^k^>  06:12
<alpha080> Anyone know how to leave a message for one logged out?
#ubuntu-cn 2011-05-18
<Loongjiang> vim-cn无人
<Loongjiang> emacs-cn也没人
<jiero> 这里也是除了你外没活人
<jzmer> feedburner在大陆是不是被墙了？
<Loongjiang> jzmer: 没去什么什么footboal
<jiero> 大陆墙的太多了
<jzmer> feedburner一点也不邪恶啊……跟政治差太远了
<jiero> 思维也不行
<jiero> 政治一般化。
 * tenzu 拜神拜大仙
 * jiero 摆 tenzu
<iGoogle> .
<iGoogle> tenzu: 有好玩的？
<iGoogle> jiero: 有没
<jiero> iGoogle: 还有好玩的？
<jiero> iGoogle: 玩 http://springfiles.com/spring/games/kernel-panic-mod
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 在 win xp系统下使用putty连接 ubuntu主机的问题. http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=331707&p=2332360 ubuntu 10. 我禁用了防火墙 允许了tcp 22, tcp 23 端口的访问, 开启了win xp 主机的访问权限. winxp ping linux 所在的主机,可以ping通. telnet 追踪这个端口就不通了.. 统计信息: 发表于 由 LongestNite — 2011-05-18 9:04
<jiero> 手抽筋的RTS
<iGoogle> spring那套，安装都复杂。
<jiero> 不复杂
<jiero> apt:spring-engine
<jiero> 然后拖到 ~/.spring/mods
<jiero> 结束。
<jiero> 不过地图似乎不带。
<iGoogle> 。你给一个全面说明
<jiero> ...
<iGoogle> 地图通常下载困难
<jiero> 呃。Kernel Panic 地图在源理由。
<jiero> 你能找到。
<iGoogle> 一页的版面，说明安装的全部。 jiero 赶紧写一个。
<jiero> 。。。
<roylez> iGoogle: .
<roylez> iGoogle: 东西买了没？
<iGoogle> 买一个算了。老觉得被宰。 roylez
<iGoogle> 弯弯挂机睡觉。 nnnnd
<roylez> iGoogle: 怎么买？
<roylez> iGoogle: 转运吗？
<roylez> iGoogle: 您是财神不怕宰
<jiero> iGoogle: http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/Kernel_Panic
<jiero> 更新了一些
<iGoogle> roylez: 别人去taobao买。 lol
<roylez> iGoogle: 财主哦...
<jiero> iGoogle: 买了什么？
<iGoogle> jiero: 记得了。就是ppa下载不下来，才没安装的
<jiero> o
<jiero> iGoogle: 那你可以玩单人游戏。。。
<iGoogle> 担心我玩这个后，会变神经啊。概念全混乱了
<jiero> 单人游戏只有5种模式。。。
<iGoogle> Logic Bomb：Byte可以放出，Assembler/Troja可以制作
<jiero> 。。。
<iGoogle> 颠覆我的思维了。这
<tenzu> 买啥？
<jiero> Byte 是战斗单位。
<jiero> 另外两个是工程师。。。
<jiero> 完全不一样呃。
<jiero> iGoogle: 游戏就是为了颠覆思维的
<iGoogle> 是啊。概念全搞混。担心不会正常说话和交流了。
<Lavande> 你们在讨论啥哦
<iGoogle> lol
<iGoogle> tenzu: 变色龙
<tenzu> iGoogle: 动物？
<iGoogle> jiero: 说下，整个下载多大
<jiero> iGoogle: 你和我是可以交流的，所以你的思维被颠覆了。
<iGoogle> tenzu: 灯具。玩具
<jiero> iGoogle: 大约50 MB？
<iGoogle> 。
<Lavande> 杯具
<jiero> 包括引擎。
<iGoogle> 地图也包括?
<jiero> 恩
<tenzu> iGoogle: 不是杯具？
<iGoogle> 源可以才好。ppa慢的哦。
<jiero> 谁买了变色龙？
<Lavande> Kernel Panic 竟然是游戏……
<Lavande> 这名字
<iGoogle> tenzu: 不会的。只买一个就不会悲剧
<iGoogle> 要是有原价，我就买一堆。
<missing> iGoogle: 买啥/
<iGoogle> 。
<jiero> 源里的引擎太老。
<jiero> 不能上网打。
<iGoogle> 不卡死就行。上网，基本都ping高的，没劲
<iGoogle> 给你现在的版本看
<roylez> iGoogle: perl有神马telnet库，不要cpan的，我要自带的
<iGoogle> 没telnet过。你aptitude search ~dtelnet~nperl
<iGoogle> 0.82.5.1+dfsg1-1ubuntu2 jiero
<roylez> iGoogle: 说了半天还是cpan
<iGoogle> roylez: 这不是啊。这是源里的
<iGoogle> ub的特色
<jiero> iGoogle: 那个不知道可以用否——用老版本也在源里的大概可以。
<iGoogle> jiero: 你的版本。说下
<jiero> 新版本可能有些问题
<Loongjiang> y freeflying 叫我debug，至今没动手，手冷啊
<jiero> 我自己自己编译的 0.82.7.1
<iGoogle> 。 只差点点嘛。
<jiero> 。。。
<iGoogle> 那我回家安装
<jiero> debian testing里有 0.82.7.1了。
<iGoogle> spring-maps-kernelpanic spring-mods-kernelpanic
<jiero> 以前没有Spring PPA时我就用debian的
<jiero> 恩那个mods是老版本的
<jiero> 新版的今天刚出。
<jiero> 我是测试了新版才和你说的
<iGoogle> 。我不急啥最新版本
<iGoogle> 稳定第一
<jiero> iGoogle: http://springfiles.com/spring/games/kernel-panic-zip
<jiero> 这个是新版的地图+游戏
<iGoogle> map 居然只推荐: spring-mods-kernelpanic
<iGoogle> 这依赖。。。
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 啊哈
<tenzu> 请问有大仙搞过并行计算么？
<iGoogle> tenzu: 通常可能搞这的，只有M打头的2个和cfy?
<tenzu> iGoogle: M打头的？谁啊？
<iGoogle> 头几天，2个m整天扯计算啥的
<roylez> tenzu: 勉强算吧
<tenzu> roylez: 你搞过？
<roylez> tenzu: HPC的cluster就搞过，代码没怎么写
<missing> tenzu: 哇,开始研究原子弹啦
<tenzu> roylez: 我想找点入门资料
<tenzu> missing: 原子弹不会搞，只能搞TNT
<jiong> - -。  给个TNT零基础入门 的PDF资料嘛。。。
<roylez> tenzu: 编程方面我没法教你，如果你有钱要配cluster，我可以帮忙
<missing> tenzu: 配方发邮件给我顺便寄点材料过来,哈哈
<tenzu> roylez: 呃，我只是想把现有程序做改动实现并行
<Evanescence> 求助 crontab aweseome-client - http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=331704&p=2332355#p2332355
<tenzu> roylez: 老板不会投钱配cluster的
<tenzu> missing: 配方我还真不知道啊，研究出来了再给你
<roylez> tenzu: 搜索下 open mpi
<tenzu> roylez: 行，我先看看。多谢主席~~
<tenzu> roylez: 我要用到的是openmp，不是open mpi。。。
<tenzu> roylez: 目前只有一台多核的workstation让我折腾
<roylez> tenzu: 哈，不懂，自己加油...
<tenzu> roylez: 我这种不会编程的童鞋鸭梨很大
<tenzu> roylez: 你搞的是多台计算机一起工作，我要搞的只是把一台机器上的cpu多核充分利用起来，大概就是这么个区别
<roylez> tenzu: open mpi也可以的吧
 * MeaCulpa 编程是啥 
<tenzu> roylez: 这我就不懂了
<tenzu> roylez: 我要算几万个块体的相互运动，光接触判断就要死了
<roylez> tenzu: 有限元？
 * MeaCulpa 出来看天书
<tenzu> roylez: DDA，discontinous deformation analysis,类似离散元
<missing> roylez: 爆炸飞出来的物体吧?
<tenzu> roylez: FEM搞不了块体运动，只能算算变形
 * ^k^ 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.04 
<roylez> tenzu: ...加油
<missing> roylez: 是加铀
<missing> roylez: 主席你打错了
<roylez> iGoogle: perl有没有类似echo那种不哟给你自己加回车的？
<FrankLv> 有人能forward下/etc/init or /etc/init.d 下mysql的配置么？ 上次不小心删了
<iGoogle> roylez: say
<Loongjiang> 模拟计算福利彩票，不定中个头奖
<iGoogle> tenzu: 不是边缘工作嘛。难道深入军事核心项目了
<roylez> iGoogle: en... 不错
 * FrankLv 找到了 原来自己备份过了
<roylez> iGoogle: Can't locate object method "say"
<tenzu> roylez: 好在我们现在是两个人一起搞，现在还在review阶段
<tenzu> iGoogle: 核心军事项目得又红又专的革命小将才能搞啊，我这思想汇报都好久没写了
<iGoogle> roylez: 要use 5.10啥的。
<iGoogle> 你版本低
<roylez> This is perl, v5.8.5 built for i386-linux-thread-multi
<iGoogle> tenzu: 你也要研究那么高级的了啊。
<iGoogle> 几万个块体的相互运动
<iGoogle> 肯定不是研究虫子啊。
<iGoogle> v5.10.1
<roylez> iGoogle: 坑爹不是
<iGoogle> 你系统的事情嘛。
<zhojang> 三体人？
<iGoogle> 你试试可以//不。代替?:的。 roylez
<iGoogle> $a=$b//$c;
<iGoogle> 就是 $a=$b?$b:$c;
<iGoogle> $b不空，就去$b，否则去$c
<Loongjiang> test
<^k^> Loongjiang, ....  ㍢ 
<roylez> iGoogle: array include怎么弄？
<iGoogle> 数组里面搜索？
<roylez> 对
<iGoogle> 5.14带了 ~~
<roylez> iGoogle: ....
<iGoogle> 之前的，只好grep
<roylez> iGoogle: 我这边都是5.8.xx
<iGoogle> grep多强大哦
<iGoogle> grep roylez,@name
<roylez> 强大.....nnnd
<iGoogle> @roylezonly=grep roylez,@name
<iGoogle> 有好懂
<iGoogle> 又
<iGoogle> http://bio-doc.blogbus.com/logs/69202499.html roylez
<widon> thunderbird 不输入密码就可以看到邮件感觉很不安全啊
<widon> 怎么设置好呢
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu独立声卡无法调节音量 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=331718&p=2332449 ubuntu不管哪个版本，安装市场上买的普通的声卡（100RMB以下那种，高级的声卡没装过），不能调节音量控制，有没有同样问题的高手?如何解决?请指点一下。 统计信息: 发表于 由 olv — 2011-05-18 10:21
<iGoogle> widon: 瞎担心，你可以使用gpg加密邮件
<widon> iGoogle, 都提示输入主密钥了，还是能够看到邮件
<iGoogle> widon: 密钥环缺省就启动了。gdm登录的时候。
<iGoogle> 你可以在会话-启动里面，去掉密钥环。这样你就“安全”了。
<widon> iGoogle, 我觉得就设置一个密码，输入密码才能够登录thunderbird这样简单也方便啊
<iGoogle> 雷鸟，我都不知道是不是密钥环管理的。你问用这软件的人
<timber> --------------------------------------------------------
<jiero> iGoogle: 怎么样，试验了么？
<widon> 不保存邮箱密码，也能够看到以前的邮件，哎
<widon> 不敢用了
<jiero> 国内可以上 Chrome应用商店么？
<iGoogle> jiero: 本本，不跑。上班的时候，不能专心玩。回家安装。
<jiero> iGoogle: 你的本是Intel显卡吗
<iGoogle> http://www.google.com.hk/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=3&ved=0CDkQFjAC&url=http%3A%2F%2Ffedoraproject.org%2Fwiki%2FUsing_GPG_with_Thunderbird&ei=nDLTTdDRDYvCvQPs3cm4DQ&usg=AFQjCNHojmkqZWgVQHVZcsP0wuKmjBefNg widon
<iGoogle> jiero: 9300
<jiero> ...
<iGoogle> 7300
<iGoogle> 吓你了一下
<jiero> 哦。Kernel Panic上1000个单位是没问题。
<iGoogle> 。这么多单位的。不是害我嘛。我喜欢少数量，微操作的
<jiero> iGoogle: 你必须每个都要微操
<jiero> ^_^
<iGoogle> 。那怎么可能
<jiero> ctrl+Z选中一类的
<iGoogle> 10个手指而已
<jiero> 双击选中点击的其中一类的
<jiero> 候选指令微操。
<jiero> shift定制好路线
<iGoogle> 估计那熟悉蛮久
<iGoogle> 可以fps吧
<jiero> 从开始就一直停
<jiero> *不停
<jiero> FPS...
<jiero> 你打得过那么多么
<iGoogle> 不是说可以光标控制嘛。
<iGoogle> 鼠标打
<MeaCulpa> RTS无聊，要玩微操，还是FPS爽
<jiero> 是的。。。但是没啥可以躲避的
<jiero> 我试用过
<iGoogle> 我喜欢2边移动
<jiero> 2边移动？
<jiero> 那是什么？
<iGoogle> space 腾空跃起，击杀
<jiero> 没有。。。
<jiero> 要我给你加上么。。。
<jiero> 我大概可以制作那个。
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 一旦跃起，你的运动轨迹就是恒定的，会被很容易的瞄准
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: FPS里一般不轻易跳跃
<iGoogle> 不是spring的，有模块支持单个单位fps嘛
<jiero> 跳的低一些不就好了
<jiong> freebsd 8
<jiero> 躲在山后。
<jiong> 有没有人用啊
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 胡说。都是斜跳的
<MeaCulpa> 再低，也是可估计的
<jiero> 玩Urban Terror的都是跳～
<jiero> 狂跳
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: Quake那种是用bug 加速的
<jiero> WarSow也是。
<MeaCulpa> 那是SCJ, bug 加速
<iGoogle> ut那是碰撞着弹
<jiero> 速度快到比火箭还快
<moriramar> FPS 小白表示實在對 FPS 沒有相法。
<iGoogle> q3那是技巧
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 那个很简单
<iGoogle> 规则内技巧
<MeaCulpa> 移动和躲避才是技巧...
<jiero> 控制一堆兵就不是技巧了么。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 那不一样，FPS毕竟是直接对抗
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 有啥不一样。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: RTS基本都是可视化的timer
<jiero> ？
<iGoogle> 思维才是重要的。线路
<jiero> 什么？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: RTS兵种，建筑，资源，刷新时间基本都是可见的
<MeaCulpa> jiero: FPS则不然
<jiero> 怎么是可见的了。
<iGoogle> ut的时候，ping 5xx，还被别人夸的时候。那才是思维
<moriramar> jiero: 可見的。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 不明白你说什么。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 比如war3里面，都有ui提示你刷新时间
<jiero> ？？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 比如你造一个兵，会有一个进度条
<moriramar> jiero: 你看人家打 SC 的時候都是抓 Timing
<jiero> 哦。
<iGoogle> et米提示
<jiero> 这样啊。。。
<iGoogle> 要算
<moriramar> jiero: 每個戰術的時間點都是固定的
<jiero> 那是SC那类游戏
<jiero> 。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 你在FPS与人高对抗的时候，你要计算血，大甲，武器的刷新时间
<moriramar> jiero: War3 也一樣呀。
<jiero> 鄙视那些
<jiero> 根本不是RTS
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 你在FPS与人高对抗的时候，你要计算血，大甲，武器的刷新时间，一旦被人吃了，这些东西就重新刷新
<jiero> 。。。
<MeaCulpa> 还要听敌人吃了些啥
<iGoogle> 94 q3如果还计算血的重生，那不是技巧了
<MeaCulpa> 然后决定自己的战术
<moriramar> jiero: 2分15秒中立刷新，人類雙敲1分45秒出英雄之类的。
<jiero> ...
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 对，就是这个
<moriramar> jiero: 各個 RTS 都有這樣的時間。
<jiero> KP 的 你出兵速度被占据的地点决定
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 但是RTS没有力反馈啊，你的单位被打，不会影响你的鼠标啊
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> mea
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 我表示不要那個……
<MeaCulpa> jiero: FPS，敌人会控制你的移动
<imadper> moriramar: 红警，一般不考虑别的时间，只考虑核弹什么时候够来
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 有力反馈的
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 我還算對 RTS 的東西還有想法，FPS 就算了。
<iGoogle> 其实都没啥力反馈
<MeaCulpa> :P
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 不要对你不知道的东西妄加评论
<iGoogle> 都是吹牛
<jiero> ...
<MeaCulpa> 都没力反馈，但是至少敌人能多多少少控制你的UI
<jiero> 。。。
<MeaCulpa> 比如把你的路堵了，比如用武器把你弹开
<iGoogle> 闪光弹，控制的吧。 lol
<jiero> ZK/KP都可以
<jiero> 我玩的RTS都可以
<jiero> 把对手打飞
<jiero> 真实弹道
<jiero> 地形阻碍这些
<MeaCulpa> 其实玩到高深了，计算量都很大
<MeaCulpa> 只是FPS有时候更难抑制自己的心理因素...可能我比较菜
<jiero> Kernel Panic你可以布置地雷。全场32个上限。
<MeaCulpa> 被人frag几下，我基本脑子里的timer全乱了....
<iGoogle> 我喜欢虐 MeaCulpa。
<jiero> ^_^
<jiero> 我也是
<jiero> 我不喜欢任何1vs1.
<jiero> 哪个游戏我也不想玩1vs1
<moriramar> jiero: 呵呵，不错哟。
<MeaCulpa> :(~~
<iGoogle> 几乎没啥1vs1吧。那bt的。都是团队
<iGoogle> 讲配合的，才好玩
<jiero> FPS里经常碰见敌人我就逃
<jiero> ^_^
 * MeaCulpa 曾被人虐了40:-3, 15min
<iGoogle> 。
<moriramar> jiero: 我是碰見敵人就死了。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 遇到高手逃不掉...处处受制
<jiero> moriramar: 恩
<moriramar> jiero: 我打 CS 教學關都打不過的人……
<jiero> moriramar: 我打Quakelive 3-105
<iGoogle> 唉，联机的，没法比较。没正常ping的
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 体会过不管逃到哪里，都有火箭筒等你...
<jiero> iGoogle: 我是正常ping的
<jiero> ^_^
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 也有国内server, Q3的话，但是都是高手
<iGoogle> 局域网的，才可以比较
<missing> MeaCulpa: 恭喜,哈
<jiero> 都去玩Tremulous就是了。。。
<iGoogle> 几年前，就经常是空服务器了。 MeaCulpa
<jiero> 280左右的ping
<jiero> 我也是
<MeaCulpa> Quake, UT这样的FPS, 水平相差一点，就会被虐的很惨，所以玩家少
<MeaCulpa> CS这样的比较多
<moriramar> 奇了，我的 Empathy 沒顯示 IRC 的話题。
<jiero> Urban Terror居中
<moriramar> 昨天還有的呢……
<MeaCulpa> jiero: yeah
<MeaCulpa> Quake我还稍有体会，UT基本就是被人狂虐
<jiero> Urban Terror里我都可以灭高手。
<MeaCulpa> UT移动太妖怪了
<jiero> UT的移动类似nexuiz
<jiero> ^_^
<MeaCulpa> UT 的 Dodge妖怪啊
<MeaCulpa> 双击方向键...
<jiero> 是不
<jiero> 不是啊。
<MeaCulpa> 我说UT的时候从来不是指Urban Terror
<MeaCulpa> 这个神圣的缩写，不能占用了
<jiero> 我知道
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> SC不是StarCarft
<MeaCulpa> 话说UrT 现在玩家数有ET1多么
<jiero> SC是Supreme Commander
<MeaCulpa> :P
<MeaCulpa> 话说UrT 现在玩家数有ET1多么?
<MeaCulpa> 我只要那些人数>32的server
<jiero> UrT的玩家不知道有多少，服务器也就1000台
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 有热闹的server么
<MeaCulpa> 玩这个就是图热闹，人多
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 澳大利亚的有。
<jiero> 一般32满人。。。
<MeaCulpa> 现在这个脱离Q3,独立的binary了吧
<jiero> 很少有人设立64的
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 武器有后座力么？
<jiero> 好像没见过。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 你看我写的入门吧。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: Q3的bug, scj还有么
 * MeaCulpa 只求快些的ET Server, 这两年
<jiero> MeaCulpa: http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/Urban_Terror
<^k^> ⇪ title: Urban Terror - Ubuntu中文
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 不知道。
<MeaCulpa> ET1这两年有衰弱之势，而且linux client老被PunkBuster搞
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 有PB么，我恨PB
<jiero> 没有
<MeaCulpa> PB就是一个恶意软件...
<iGoogle> 你说的ut，那死妖怪视角的。作好事罗
<jiero> 是ioquake3
<iGoogle> 有q3，何必ut
<jiero> .。。
<jiero> 两个不同的游戏。
<alpha080> linuxtoy那边又吵架了。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 现在基于ioq3了？
 * MeaCulpa 有时候需要一个写实主义的热闹FPS消遣
<iGoogle> 直接cod就是
<iGoogle> 可以打鸡
<iGoogle> 打猪
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 人不可能一直玩quake,ut这样的竞技游戏，虽然观赏性那个也高，但是ping...
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: COD锁FOV了，
<alpha080> 我更倾向于teeworld之类的
<alpha080> 比较轻松
<jiero> MeaCulpa:  2007年就是了
<MeaCulpa> BF我也玩过一段，锁FOV,纯粹为了热闹
<jiero> teeworlds 蒜皮轻松。。。
 * MeaCulpa 最推崇RocketArena3
<jiero> 和Quake一类的
<iGoogle> 除开et，就没有可以打到别人脱裤子的游戏了？？
<jiero> ？
<jiero> 裤子掉了？
 * MeaCulpa 最推崇RocketArena3... 可惜韩国日本Server ping越来越差
<jiero> World of Padman么。
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: RA3玩过么
<iGoogle> 是啊。技巧和bug导致的
<jiero> 。。。
<MeaCulpa> ET很爽
<iGoogle> 我要expressiveplus模式。 MeaCulpa
<iGoogle> 无穷武器的
<MeaCulpa> 只要ping再好一点...
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: ... insta-gib?
<iGoogle> 火箭筒无数连发的
<jiero> 说裤子掉了我想起昨天 别人告诉我N900吧android裤子打掉了
<jiero> ^_^
<iGoogle> q3的一个模块啊
<MeaCulpa> RA3 DM基本99发，够了
<MeaCulpa> Rocket足够
<jiero> 火箭无数发！那个和Urban Terror的一个服务器一样啊
<Kandu> jiero: ?
<MeaCulpa> 关键是要把人打弹起来，再舔屁股
<iGoogle> 无穷连发，热闹啊
<MeaCulpa> 关键是要把人打弹起来，再舔屁股... Air Rocket, 人类乐趣的源泉
<Kandu> jiero: n900 android 幹什麼了
<jiero> Kandu: 那人说的是  it beats the pants off android
<MeaCulpa> jiero: iGoogle : http://www.youku.com/playlist_show/id_1376378.html
 * MeaCulpa 发觉自己多年前还去优库宣传过游戏视频
<iGoogle> 这家伙，，，:-)
<Kandu> jiero: 當然了
<Kandu> jiero: maemo 可是無與倫比啊
<MeaCulpa> http://v.youku.com/v_playlist/f1376378o1p6.html  这个最经典
<jiero> Kandu: :D
<MeaCulpa> 其实Quake, UT 的观赏性，超过CS之流不知道多少，为啥国内不流行，还是因为高手太不爱护菜鸟
<jiero> 上手慢。
<Kandu> jiero: youtube 見過有人移植 bochs 到 maemo,然後執行 win32
<jiero> bochs？那是什么
<Kandu> jiero: 模擬器
<jiero> 哦。
<jiero> Kandu: 我只看到wine了，还是最新版本的
<jiero> ^_^
<jiero> 一个韩国人维护Maemo的wine
<jiero> Kandu: 有意义么。。。
<MeaCulpa> Quake的速度是标量，不同方向速度可以叠加...高处落下迅速移动会跑好快
<jiero> 打一下就没速度了。
<Kandu> jiero: 體現下 maemo 的原汁原味吧，想要移植 Linux 軟體很容易，不像其他被改得一塌糊塗的系統
<MeaCulpa> 比较bt...游戏的bug还专门用来玩...
<jiero> 玩nexuiz见的最多的就是把速度快的打飞
<jiero> 因为它们速度快
<jiero> 飞过头了就进入宇宙空间了
<MeaCulpa> hehe, Q2 最变态，shotgun都能舔屁股
<jiero> Kandu: 不玩原汁，我买了就玩Debian
<jiero> 什么舔屁股？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 就是空中把别人再打上去，改变移动轨迹
<jiero> 哦。
<moriramar> 有谁用 Empathy 上 IRC 不顯示話題的？
<jiero> MeaCulpa: Nexuiz经常干这个
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 基本高手过招，哪个被打的脚离地了，就死定了，被一轮的舔屁股
<MeaCulpa> jiero: Nexuiz之类就是为了这个爽创造的
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 用基本的枪互殴
<jiero> 就好了
<jiero> 都是打腿能把对方打飞
<jiero> 打身子把对方打后退
<jiero> 就像弹射枪一样。。。根本就不是名称标注的Laser
<jiero> 所以Nexuiz刚出生的人是很强的——有近距离一击100的散弹枪，和打飞对手的laser
 * jyf1987 配上了音箱了
<jiero> jyf1987: 贴图
<jyf1987> 有什么好贴的
<jiero> 音箱
<jiero> 没人玩ArmageTron么？
<jiero> Armagetron AD是我评分最高的游戏之一。
<thinkpad> ubuntu 运行windows 程序，除非了WINE还有其他的方案吗？
<tonghuix> wine的就挺好了
<RuiZi> thinkpad: 还可以用虚拟机
<jiero> thinkpad: 还有crossover
<zhangkaixuan> 在Linux浏览器中运行JavaScript引擎里面 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/javascript-pc-emulator/
<jiero> thinkpad: 还有mono
<zhangkaixuan> 数据库开发工具 DreamCoder 宣布全面免费 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/dreamcoder/
<thinkpad> 公司被查用盗版，有个OA需要ACTIVX控件，所以比较郁闷～
<jiero> thinkpad: 还有 就是直接运行-如果是不需要编译的python
<jiero> thinkpad: 没们
<tenzu> 花钱买正版不就得了
<jiero> 买就好了
<zhangkaixuan> Ubuntu下的各种新浪微博客户端 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/ubuntu-linux-sina-weibo/
<thinkpad> 小公司～～现在还没啥钱～～一台电脑1800.。一台的正版要1500.。
<jiero> zhangkaixuan: 来测试Kernel Panic这个游戏，写个新闻。
<thinkpad> 一个系统就要1500了。
<zhangkaixuan> jiero:ok 我来试试
<jyf1987> jiero: 我测试过
<jiero> thinkpad: 使用测试版的Windows server 100天。
<jyf1987> jiero: 就一个感受 卡
<jiero> jyf1987: intel显卡不成
<jiero> jyf1987: ATI显卡完蛋
<tenzu> 那就只能想办法避开activeX了呗，wine也不是万能的
<thinkpad> 是的，现在开发人员在想办法～
<jyf1987> jiero: 额 我是i915
<jiero> zhangkaixuan: 参考这个 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/Kernel_Panic
<^k^> ⇪ title: Kernel Panic - Ubuntu中文
<jyf1987> 现在这个开发机是ati
<jiero> jyf1987: 我测试过 i865 12FPS
<jiero> jyf1987: 没得玩的速度
 * ^k^ 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.04 
<jyf1987> jiero: 关键是卡 大概是物体太多了
<jiero> jyf1987: 据说是显卡驱动问题
<fujianwzh> 请教大家，Ubuntu自带的音乐播放器，不支持 APE 和 CUE 么？
<jyf1987> jiero: 还有个大问题是 在win32下玩kp是直接就能玩的 linux下还要配这个配那个 我烦了
<jiero> jyf1987: 配什么？
<jiero> 你的电脑在Windows下能正常运行KP？
<fujianwzh> 请教大家，Ubuntu自带的音乐播放器，不支持一些无损格式 APE 和 CUE 么？
<jyf1987> jiero: 他不就是个 spring mod么
<jiero> APE不被至此
<jiero> jyf1987: 哦
<jyf1987> jiero: linux下那个搞了个大厅什么的界面我私活配不起来
<jiero> jyf1987: 我是SpringLobby的翻译者。。。
<jiero> jyf1987: 那个是选择游戏——选择地图——添加AI（——更改选项），开始游戏
<jyf1987> jiero: 我压根就没地图
<jyf1987> ai倒是下载过
<jiero> jyf1987: 哦。
<jiero> jyf1987: 你用的是专门的更新游戏的。。。
<jiero> 下载错了。
<jyf1987> jiero: 额 给个完整版下载地址吧 我以后试试 或者你在论坛放个文章
<jiero> jyf1987: 不是http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/Kernel_Panic
<jiero> 我放弃论坛了
 * jiero 大家说下自己心目中最有地位的FPS武器————我先来 Tribes 系列的招牌 盘子发射器
 * jiero 想要Legends变得比Tribes 2更好然后发新版
<timber> ---------------------------------------------------------------
<timber> fujianwzh:  audacious-mac 插件
<timber> fujianwzh: 我记得很久以前就有支持ape的东西，以前搞过
<fujianwzh> timber,  for 音乐播放器的？
<metbsd> ape不是听歌的吗
<alpha080> ape是音乐格式
<alpha080> 很久没听歌，忘鸟有那个播放器支持了
<fujianwzh> http://www.verycd.com/topics/2728624/
<fujianwzh> 这个一定要推荐给大家
<alpha080> 自己google一下吧
<jiero> 谁看过这个？ http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/User:Luojie-dune/2010%E5%B9%B4%E6%B8%B8%E6%88%8F%E9%A2%84%E8%AE%A1
<^k^> ⇪ title: 用户:Luojie-dune/2010年游戏预计 - Ubuntu中文
<larry_> xmms
<jiero> 我现在回顾一下看看预计失败与否
<timber> fujianwzh: xmms有，我没注意，以为是audacity呢。其他你google之
<fujianwzh> timber, 多谢指导。
<timber> fujianwzh: 其实有关键字了就好说
<timber> fujianwzh: 以前搞过，费了老大的劲，后来又失去兴趣了。就下了几个蔡琴的CD和红楼梦的ape
<fujianwzh> 降央卓玛 -《金色的呼唤》[DSD][APE]   很不错，百听不腻....
<timber> fujianwzh: 我喜欢蔡大妈的声音
<alpha080> fujianwzh: flac都是原生支持的啊。。。国内可能少点，但也不是没有
<fujianwzh> timber,  降央卓玛 -《金色的呼唤》[DSD][APE]，音色很好，有过之无不及
<fujianwzh> alpha080,  现在很多 APE  FLAC 。 APE硬件支持的更好一些，FLAC资源偏少
<jiero> 有了FLAC，要APE干吗。国外的Linux用户大多是这样的。
<timber> fujianwzh: 好，我看看
<jiero> flac使用资源更少。
<timber> jiero: 要适应国情
<roylez> iGoogle: .
<alpha080> timber: 要改变国情
<roylez> iGoogle: perl里面怎么找文件的目录？
<nick000> ubuntu vpn怎么
<alpha080> 反正已经是小众了，爱咋咋地
<nick000> 用ubuntu vpn怎么
<alpha080> 用nm就行
<Kandu> jiero: 太多遊戲了，玩不過來
<alpha080> 有玩dangerdeep的么？
<alpha080> 类似猎杀潜航的
<timber> alpha080: 领导要份文档，你给他odf的？
<txc> 请教 依然没有搜索到，难倒大家都没有遇到过么？
<txc> Ubuntu托盘区的提示，怎么能关掉呢？
<alpha080> timber: 改变不是革命，不一样的
<alpha080> 确切地说是改良，
<txc> 切换音乐，或者是来消息，或者是网络联接断开的时候的那个提示，总是闪烁……
<alpha080> 我自己提交文档都是pdf了，最早也是word
<jiero> Kandu: 我去年大多都玩了 Complete Annihilation(zero-k)等spring的
<lemonhall> jiero: 我收回我的原话
<lemonhall> jiero: 红警3还不错
<jiero> lemonhall: 哦
<jiero> alpha080: 写指南
<alpha080> 啥指南，游戏指南？这玩意儿有空再写好了，现在准备写wiki呢
<alpha080> opensuse的wiki
<lemonhall> 红警3带了一个挑战模式
<lemonhall> 大大增强了可玩性
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<jiero> lemonhall: 什么样的
<jiero> 不要告诉我一堆敌人冲过来
<lemonhall> edison0354: 怎么了？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你没事干玩红3干啥……
<ofan> morning
<lemonhall> jiero: 不是，还是和电脑对抗，但是电脑有好多将军，战斗模式不同，比如有侧重于海军OR空军的。。然后解锁科技树，越向后，你能使用的科技越多，钱也多一些。。。
<pocoyo> roylez: 主席在不?
<roylez> .
<jiero> lemonhall: 。。。没玩过那一类有将军的RTS游戏——只是见过高级战争是。
<jiero> lemonhall: 现在我正在致力于把所有开源游戏的科技树都取消掉。
<fujianwzh> lemonhall, 红警3 难度大了很多
<jiero> 所有的东西都可以直接生产。
<pocoyo> roylez: 外接液晶显示器 分辨率还是不行啊啊 在xp下是 1152x864 的显示挺好 debian 里面 都没有这个分辨率 有个1280x1024 但是屏幕刷新率 老闪眼啊 只有1024x768加上75Hz
<pocoyo> 的 才正常. 怎么调啊.
<jiero> pocoyo: 强制设置分辨率？
<roylez> pocoyo: xrandr输出看看
<roylez> pocoyo: 啥牌子的显示器？
<fujianwzh> lemonhall, 红警3 微操作也太多，考验操作
<pocoyo> roylez: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/86255
<pocoyo> jiero: 怎么强制使用?
<jiero> Linux 版本的洞窟物語 更新
<jiero> pocoyo: 。。。对了，新版本里的xserver.conf不能用了。。。。。。
<jiero> pocoyo: 忘记了，抱歉
<pocoyo> jiero: 我没用...
<palomino|working> vga输出的? , pocoyo
<jiero> pocoyo: VGA输出没法改呃。。
<pocoyo> palomino|working: 啥?不懂啊
<roylez> pocoyo: 实在不行就写xorg.conf吧。你的显示器是神马牌子
<pocoyo> palomino|working: jiero 我的 xp 用着正常啊.
<jiero> .......
<palomino|working> 连液晶显示器用的vga口? , pocoyo
<palomino|working> 我当初win7也正常 , pocoyo
<palomino|working> linux上手动写的xorg.conf才搞定 , pocoyo
<roylez> palomino|working: 很多都用vga口的，dvi线要钱的。
 * jiero 自讨，总觉得pocoyo是小孩子。。。
<pocoyo> palomino|working: 笔记本上还有别的口么
<roylez> palomino|working: 不能跟您比。要不您寄一根dvi线给我？
<palomino|working> dvi线买显示器不自带么 , roylez
<edison0354> palomino|working: DVI还真不自带
<palomino|working> O_o
<jiero> ?
<palomino|working> 我买的时候带呀。。
<roylez> palomino|working: 显示器都是公司的好不，公司it说没有便是没有
<jiero> DVI线是带的吧。。。
<jiero> 零售是带的。。。
<roylez> palomino|working: 您摸一根寄过来吧...
<palomino|working> 你自己买呗
<jiero> 但是我的本没有那个口。
<roylez> palomino|working: 三十大洋呢...
<palomino|working> -_-
<MeaCulpa> ape...都没完全开放吧，那帮猴子
<edison0354> zhangkaixuan: http://www.webupd8.org/   墙了？
<^k^> ⇪ title: Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog
<zhangkaixuan> edison0354: 一直都在被墙。。。
<edison0354> zhangkaixuan: ……
<moriramar> jiero: Gentoo 安裝完後 Stage3 裹那些 dev 都可以 rm 掉了吧？
<jiero> moriramar: 问错人了
<moriramar> 呃。
<alpha080> dev?
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: Gentoo 安裝完了之後，stage 3 /dev 目錄下的那些可以 rm 了吧？
<moriramar> alpha080: 嗯。
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 不是讓 udev 管了嗎？
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 你是说，你按手册做的的/gentoo分区
<alpha080> 不是应该 umount掉么？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: perl搞个读入密码，都要cpan包，nnnd，神马毛世道
<alpha080> rm会出问题吧？
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 反正要重启进你的kernel, 管他作甚
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ... perl... python好吧，password
<MeaCulpa> getpassword这样的应该放进std包
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 不是。我已經直接運行在我安裝完的 Gentoo 系统了。不過 stage3 的包中 /dev 目錄不是空的。
<zhangkaixuan> 黑客风格的游戏 kernel panic：计算机的世界 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/kernel-panic/
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 那東西我看的好不爽。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: nnd我不玩了，密码裸上
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 那整个你都可以unmount
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 早该如此
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 反正我不想学perl的，反正perl现在已经不如python流行了。我只是为了对付pbc
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我翻墙都是裸bat netcat
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 恩，+U
<jiero> zhangkaixuan: ty
 * edison0354  ex真是一个强悍的元素，每一次sex里，都有ex存在，每一个next里，都有一个ex的影子。
<jyf1987> edison0354: 很强大
 * ^k^ 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.04 
<MeaCulpa> ...
<moriramar> 哈？現在又顯示了……
<moriramar> 這個 IRC 讓我很無語呀……
<zhangkaixuan> jiero: 只是介绍  没有详细的测试 改天补上 话说这个游戏根本看不懂...
<RuiZi> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjY3ODY1NTQw.html  北邮的视频
<ofan> edison0354: ....
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/zc5XV.png
<lemonhall> edison0354: .......................
<lemonhall> edison0354: 前任？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: rofl...
<lemonhall> edison0354: 这话说得好
<jiero> zhangkaixuan: 我都感觉我的有很多不对的。。。。
<ofan> RuiZi: 没有声音?
<ofan> jyf1987: http://okayzed.github.com/dmangame/index.html
<zhangkaixuan> jiero: 啊啊啊 不完了 先吃饭去 怎么一会就完了
<lemonhall> ofan: 一堆猥琐的大叔
<ofan> lemonhall: 谁?
<lemonhall> ofan: 最后那个
<lemonhall> ofan: MM也没照到
<ofan> lemonhall: 哪个
<lemonhall> ofan: 算了。。。工程学无美女
<ofan> lemonhall: 没声音..
<lemonhall> ofan: 什么都没有
<lemonhall> ofan: 就一堆未来的猥琐大叔
<ofan> lemonhall: ...
<jiero> 大叔。
<jiero> 大叔们都要注重仪表。
<moriramar> jiero: 大叔還有個鬼的儀表。
<jiero> moriramar: 因为所有男人都有成为大叔的阶段。。。
<lemonhall> jiero: 不是没一个大叔都猥琐
<lemonhall> jiero: 但是这个视频里我看到的起码有3个很有潜质可以成为WS派
<jiero> lemonhall: WS派？？
<lemonhall> ofan: 我的基因改造任务看来是任重道远
<lemonhall> ofan: 找不到PL的。。。。。
<ofan> lemonhall: 貌似也有MM
<ofan> le
<ofan> lemonhall: ..
<jiero> ofan: 我看到一个还可以的，给了镜头的那个
<ofan> jiero: 不是很清楚..
<ofan> 装urban terror中...
<lemonhall> jiero: 好吧
<jiero> ...你们在说什么。。。
<jiero> ofan: 你刚来不到1年吧。
<ofan> jiero: 不到.. 怎么了
<jiero> ofan: 恩。
<szsloss2> ??
<ofan> ??
<jiero> ofan: 我1年之前开始静寂了。
<jiero> 大概是这样。
<ofan> lemonhall: 你会expect么?
<lemonhall> ofan: MasyMay不在？
<lemonhall> ofan: 我不会
<jyf1987> fuck
<ofan> 我用clyde下载安装包的时候经常莫名其妙的就退出
<moriramar> jyf1987: no fuck.
<Kandu> jyf1987: 北郵的視頻集合給你了一個特寫
<Kandu> jyf1987: 你的 nick 回來了？
<ofan> Kandu: 哦??
<pityonline> Kandu: 北邮聚会有视频吗？
<moriramar> 我多少有些後悔搞 LVM 了……
<Kandu> ofan: 嗯，臉占整個鏡頭的那個
<jyf1987> Kandu: 是么？ 特写在哪里
<Kandu> pityonline: 據說是北郵的
<ofan> Kandu: haha,我再看看
<Kandu> jyf1987: 你不是 jyf
<pityonline> Kandu: 有无链接？
<ofan> pityonline:  http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjY3ODY1NTQw.html
<Kandu> pityonline: ^
<pityonline> ofan: thx
<pityonline> jyf1987: 果真看见你了
<pityonline> ofan: 好像没声
<Kandu> pityonline: 這傢伙不是 jyf
<ofan> pityonline: 恩没有
<pityonline> Kandu: 特写的那个不是吗？
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 你是哪个？
<Kandu> pityonline: jyf1987 這個 nick
<Kandu> jyf1987: 你是誰？
<pityonline> lerosua: 看见你了
<pityonline> jyf1987: 我没太注意
<jiero> 你们的样貌我都不知道地说。。。
<jiero> 没法对号入座。
<jiero> 肯定EE不在就是了
<lainme> ofan: 没声音？
<ofan> lainme: 没..
<lainme> 好吧……
<ofan> lainme: 也不是我拍的,刚才别人发的
<lainme> ofan: 我只是验证下，还以为耳机问题
<jiero> 无声运动
<lemonhall> ofan: 不明真相的视频
<pocoyo> roylez: 都没别的办法了? xp 下的刷新率很正常
<roylez> pocoyo: 我觉得是你的显示器的问题。我用过几个显示器，xrandr都会输出正确的分辨率。
<pocoyo> roylez: 也许是这样 怎样看我的显示器?
<roylez> pocoyo: 你自己看不到商标的吗？
<jyf1987> Kandu: 怎么不是
<jyf1987> Kandu: 给我看视频地址
<naturally> 童鞋们，有没有在SD卡上安装过Ubuntu的？
<Kandu> jyf1987: 你的 nick 不是 jyfl987? 怎麼老 nick 又好用了？
<jyf1987> 看到视频了
<jyf1987> 可惜不能圈人
<jyf1987> Kandu: 两个都是 不过分属于两个account
<jyf1987> Kandu: 老nick加了 enforce 只要有人冒充我 并且验证失败 就立刻锁定
<iGoogle> 你这烂帐号，谁愿意冒充嘛。
<jyf1987> 哪里 我每次登录上来 都有login fail的提示
<pocoyo> roylez: inspur 浪潮
<iGoogle> anticlockwise: 起床了
<jyf1987> 有个人弄了个bot在暴力我密码 nnd
<iGoogle> 那估计是斗篷。你和他有仇嘛。你搞别人的帐号。 lol
<jyf1987> 斗篷没有能力写这个东西
<jyf1987> 应该是某个脚本小子
<iGoogle> 丫丫的。斗篷才厉害呢
<jyf1987> 不过现在没事了 设了enforce 哼哼 每天才给他几次机会
<jyf1987> 斗篷是有本事写代码 但是对这块不熟悉
<jyf1987> Kandu: 我的blog昨晚上线rss功能了
<Kandu> jyf1987: 好的，訂閱了
<jyf1987> Kandu: 你都不知道地址
<Kandu> jyf1987: 什麼亂七八糟的，Hacker News
<Kandu> jyf1987: 找到了， geek42's blog - Latest Comments in 资源共享
<Kandu> jyf1987: 空的
<yao_ziyuan> #wikipedia-zh 欢迎您去罐水
<jyf1987> Kandu: 也不是 是这个地址 http://geek42.info/static/rss.xml
<Kandu> jyf1987: 哦
<gebjgd> 吼一声。上班去
<jyf1987> Kandu: 那个latest comments这个是第三方的评论提供的rss而已
<Kandu> jyf1987: 你在 head 里加一行吧 <link rel="alternate" type="application/atom+xml" href="/static/rss.xml/" />
<jyf1987> Kandu: 原来可以这样子阿 那我晚上加下
<iGoogle> 42不吉利
<iGoogle> 啥水平哦
<jyf1987> 呵呵 42你都不知道
<roylez> iGoogle: 24捏？
<iGoogle> 一个意思嘛
 * jyf1987 生命宇宙及一切的答案
<Kandu> jyf1987: 呃， xml後面多了個 /
<roylez> iGoogle: .
<jyf1987> Kandu: 这个无所谓 我知道有这个做法就行了
<MaskRay> jyf1987: 你密码很短？
<iGoogle> roylez: 发图了
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 现在不短了 以前很短
<iGoogle> 啥短
<moriramar> GNU make 居然沒有那個 make love 功能……
<MaskRay> moriramar: bsd 的有？
<moriramar> 嗯。make love no war
<MaskRay> 2   如何取悦博主？....
<^k^> make: *** 没有规则可以创建目标“love”。 停止。
<edison0354> moriramar: ……
<jyf1987> 总之不是jj短
<jyf1987> nginx这里谁玩的？
<iGoogle> 可你以前是很短啊。
<moriramar> ^k^ 怎麼掺和進來的？
<jyf1987> 人都是从短的时候开始长长的么
<roylez> iGoogle: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pnVAE91E7kM
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<jyf1987> 晕 机器人又开转发模式了
<MeaCulpa> 今天的网
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 没法干活了
<MeaCulpa> GFW狂飙了，连电话会议都被咔嚓
<jyf1987> 哈哈 好得狠
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 不知道主上的哪跟筋抽了要用联通的服务
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 八成是sales自肥
<alpha080> 问个问题：“选定图片，点击右键直接设为壁纸”， 如何用英文表达？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 接入总是要国内isp的，只要是国内isp接入，VPN就会被搞
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 据说电信的稍稍强点
<MeaCulpa> right click on the picture and set it as wallpaper on-the-go..
<alpha080> choose a picture,how to click the right key to set the picture for the wallpaper?
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 南方电信稍好，北方网通稍好
<MeaCulpa> 中文表达因果关系其实相当含糊不清，中国古代基本无逻辑可言
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
 * jyf1987 想征个暖床的，可是夏天用这个理由不合适
<edison0354> jyf1987: ……、
<Barden> jyf1987: 降火器
<Barden> jyf1987: 降火气..
<kanoe> 貌似应该买个翻墙的货了嘛
<naturally> 大家好。谁能帮我看看我的昵称是什么，好不？
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 古代邏輯還是很強呀？只是句法和西方差異較大，重要的語言要素都能對等呀？
<kanoe> naturally,
<kanoe> 有问题吗
<naturally> kanoe: 谢谢，有后面的那个点吗？
<kanoe> naturally, 那个是逗号
<kanoe> 你的昵称就是 naturally
<naturally> kanoe: 哦，明白了。看来没有。没有问题。谢谢，一切正常。
<kanoe> naturally, 客气
<hata> Error opening terminal: rxvt-256color.
<hata> howto fixed it?
<naturally> kanoe: 学一美国佬的话说：I have to be nice or I would get yelled :D
<kanoe> naturally, 不懂，嘿嘿~
<edison0354> ofan: jyf1987: palomino|working: roylez:　http://juetuzhi.net/2011/05/di-tie-ren-cai-bei-chu-2.html
<naturally> kanoe: 我也不是太懂。大意可能是他不得不客气，不然就会被骂的。
<kanoe> naturally, 闹太套~~
<naturally> kanoe: Chinglish?
<ofan> edison0354: 霍...
<ofan> edison0354: 这是真正的湿太
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 我也不熟悉yell。。。
<jiero> 从来不看美剧
<kanoe> <naturally> 这是not at all
<moriramar> kanoe: 闹太套雖然說的是 not at all，不過意思好像不是 not at all 了吧？
<edison0354> moriramar: 参考黄教主唱的某首歌
<moriramar> edison0354: 嗯，我知道是那個。
<moriramar> edison0354: 現在一般不都是拿鬧太套說人家顯摆顯出醜了嗎？
<edison0354> moriramar: 醜  啥字？
<moriramar> edison0354: 教育部現在要求學簡識繁，你這個語文不合格呀。
<moriramar> edison0354: 我果斷幫你過語文關吧。
<edison0354> moriramar: 我语文本来就是及格水平
<alpha080> 就是美
<moriramar> alpha080: 好解釋……
<moriramar> 监控厂商被黑客攻击 法国反盗版“三振”法案成一纸空文 好！
<alpha080> 以后碰到mm要夸她好醜
<moriramar> 大家集資把這些人請來把 GFW 给做掉吧。
<moriramar> alpha080: ……
<moriramar> alpha080: 你就害 edison0354 吧。
<jiero> DDoS能搞掉GFW么
<moriramar> jiero: 不知道，就冲中國人數的話，在中國做的網站都不是太怕 DDoS 吧。
<kanoe> moriramar, 我还真不知道现在“闹太套”是这个意思
<moriramar> kanoe: ……
<kanoe> moriramar, 呵呵，真的，洒家没骗你，所以我说的还是not at all
<moriramar> kanoe: DraCut?
<jiero> 不管，集结10000000个请求加手机。
<moriramar> jiero: 加油，要我手機就說下。
<alpha080> 暴力是沒用的。估計弄不好要被反ddos
<jiero> ...
<jiero> 我没用。不在墙内
<moriramar> alpha080: 反 DDoS 可能性不大，反被抓去討打的話更有可能。
<jiero> 而且不知道怎么打。
<alpha080> 打針唄，
<edison0354> jiero: 销户口
<jyf1987> 直接断线就行了
<roylez> edison0354: 你女友吗，爱迪生
<edison0354> roylez: ……
<RuiZi> ...
<RuiZi> 能发图片吗
<alpha080> microcai: gnome用戶？
<RuiZi> 热呀 热呀 热呀
<RuiZi> 光屁股呀 光屁股呀
<kanoe> moriramar, sorry啊，我没看到你的消息通知，哈哈，你又说了一个我不懂的词~
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 圣经说5月22日是世界末日？有这码事吗
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我准备5月22日看thor ...
<RuiZi> 5月22日说：圣经是放屁的
<edison0354> 电子世界争霸战里说的“至今最安全的系统”明显是XNIX……
<edison0354> 而且还是高价发售……
<edison0354> 而且还用到了kill -9……
<edison0354> 还有ps -ef | grep……
<jiero> E16
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 有,审判日
<ofan> RuiZi: ....
<MeaCulpa> 但是对中国人来说，5/22是礼拜天，所以求爷爷告奶奶还来得及
<RuiZi> ofan: O:)
<bluek> 发现一个好东西，不用qvod也能看电影
<ofan> urban terror不能单机..
<bluek> 哈哈哈哈
<RuiZi> bluek: 啥好东西？
<bluek> Ruizi：只是一个网址
<bluek> Ruizi：很全，哈。用的是flash
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Judgment day 是审判灵魂的，与你活人无关
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 不过各个教派不一样吧，http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Last_Judgment
<RuiZi> bluek: 发现个porn网站别这么鸡冻
<bluek> Ruizi:全flash，而且很全面，你说能不激动？
<RuiZi> 话说优酷还html5呢...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2011_end_times_prediction
<bluek> 我说电影
<bluek> 电影全是flash，直接在线放
<bluek> 想要地址的说一下哈，我不敢在这个里面发
<RuiZi> bluek: 奥...我说的毛片...
<hata> bash 1到最后的参数是不是这样写 ${1:}
<bluek> Ruizi: 应该是你想要的东西。
<RuiZi> bluek: :)
<edison0354> 5/22有啥事啊？
<bluek> Ruizi: 呵呵，不敢发。。。
<RuiZi> ✈✈✈✈✈
<RuiZi> bluek: 发吧主
<RuiZi> bluek: ☠
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<bluek> http://www.userporn.com/videos.php?cat=all&sort=most_recent&time=all_time&page=1
<bluek> 左边可以选择，选择all
<bluek> 速度很快
<bluek> 就是有点不清楚
<RuiZi> bluek: 果然是porn...
<bluek> 不是高清的
<bluek> 你知道这个地址？
<RuiZi> 嗯
<RuiZi> 好多呢
<bluek> 日，知道不早共享？
<RuiZi> 你去google 英文 搜porn
<bluek> 哦哦
<bluek> 哈
<alpha080> ※*tube
<RuiZi> 全是
<bluek> 知道啦
<bluek> 还是google好
<RuiZi> 百度更了解中文 古歌更了解中国
<bluek> 呵
<RuiZi> 外事不明问百度 内事不明问谷歌
<bluek> 闪了，上来就是和你们共享一下，下次有好东东不要忘记share啊
<RuiZi> 好的
<bluek> 你是三国迷
<bluek> 百度好比周瑜，最后还是死了，哈。。。还即生瑜何生亮呢，汗
<bluek> bye
<RuiZi> 撸管去？
<RuiZi> 跑了...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 5月21日，耶稣下来找他要从地狱救的人，10月21日，审判日
<RuiZi> 有在大兴区的吗？
<alpha080> 通天苑？
<RuiZi> ......
<RuiZi> 北京的有吗？
<edison0354> RuiZi: 怎么可能没有……
<RuiZi> edison0354: 我饿...
<edison0354> RuiZi: ……
<edison0354> cfy: 你又来了……
<cfy> ofan:
<cfy> edison0354:
<ofan> cfy: hi
<edison0354> cfy: ERC整好了？
<cfy> ofan: 网页变化了
<lainme> edison0354: 你怎么这么闲……
<ofan> cfy: 恩 不过还是coming soon
<edison0354> lainme: ^
<cfy> edison0354: 网络问题.学校这垃圾网络
<edison0354> lainme: ……
<RuiZi> ☹...
<cfy> ofan: 厄...那哪里改变了?
<ofan> cfy: 没看出来哪里变了
<edison0354> cfy: cfy [~cfy@unaffiliated/chenfengyuan] 进入了聊天室。这个unaffiliated/chenfengyuan是啥意思？
<lainme> edison0354: 传言北航不是课很多么
<cfy> ofan: curl -s 'http://www.ramhost.us/?page=virtual-dedicated-server'|sha512sum
<edison0354> lainme: 大三了啊姐姐……
<cfy> ofan: 把结果发给我.我连不上那个网站了...
<edison0354> lainme: 而且恶心的不是课，而是课下作业……
<roylez> edison0354: cloak
<edison0354> roylez: 不懂
<ofan> cfy: 6be33d8e316b506e63d40e2cb47c998b86c819435e7f2aa145d1bb2c4dc4174628d8ef3cd1d13121fceda1e0535ba8e9cecebe10e2e8859c422c7dbe66100e26
<roylez> edison0354: 隐藏ip的
<edison0354> roylez: 咋弄？
<lainme> edison0354: 哦。我们大三课多，但基本没作业……
<ofan> cfy: 难道是被ban...?
<edison0354> lainme: 我们一门机械设计的课设，这个学期就恶心掉了……
<edison0354> lainme: 从头恶心到尾……
<RuiZi> :~-(
<lainme> edison0354: ……
<roylez> edison0354: 自己google，你得找freenode的staff要
<edison0354> roylez: 哦
<RuiZi> @(*0*)@
<cfy> ofan: 好了
<cfy> edison0354: cloak
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 又快要下班了，真好...
<cfy> edison0354: 用来隐藏ip.
<edison0354> roylez: ……
<RuiZi> ༺༒༻
<ofan> cfy: 能访问了?
<cfy> ofan: 不是.我把脚本调整好了.
<cfy> edison0354: 走了.
<roylez> edison0354: http://i.min.us/inMRW.jpg
<edison0354> roylez: ……
<iGoogle> uǝʇ uɐp ʎɟɔ
<roylez> iGoogle: 说人话
<lubcat> ...
<edison0354> 电子世界争霸战这直接都是xnix……现在whoami和uname -a又现身了，然后是solaris……
<hata> cfy dan ten
<lubcat> ten?
<hata> 神没文化
<edison0354> 然后make && make install也出现了……
<alpha080> 然后kde出现了
<jiero> 。。。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<edison0354> alpha080: ……
<edison0354> alpha080: 一边的窗口貌似是top
<alpha080> 我记错了？
<iGoogle> ʎʇᴉd zǝȷʎoɹ
<edison0354> alpha080: 然后运行了个程序，男猪就穿越了……
<adam8157> 在宿舍睡了一大觉 真爽啊...
<lainme> ee今天怎么了
<lainme> 反着写……
<iGoogle> lainme: 乖
<lubcat> .....
<iGoogle>  ⣏⡱ ⡎⢱ ⢇⢸ ⡇  ⣏⡉ ⢉⠝   ⣏⡱ ⡇ ⢹⠁ ⢇⢸
<iGoogle>  ⠇⠱ ⠣⠜  ⠇ ⠧⠤ ⠧⠤ ⠮⠤   ⠇  ⠇ ⠸   ⠇
<missing> iGoogle: 其实
<iGoogle> r҉o҉y҉l҉e҉z҉ ҉p҉i҉t҉y҉
<NoIE> 各位，我下载了一个用 .net 编写的程序，网站上说，可以在 linux 下运行 。
<NoIE> 我用 mono OpenHardwareMonitor.exe 命令运行，结果报错。
<banban> iGoogle: hi 死EE O(∩_∩)O~
<dream1986> exe的不能直接运行吧？
<NoIE> dream1986: 我用了 mono 了。
<iGoogle> 小棒棒
<iGoogle> 泰安
<lubcat> o(╯□╰)o
<banban> iGoogle: 请您注意banban的发音
<adam8157> - -!
<iGoogle> 小棒棒，我南方人，别怪我。
<adam8157> banban: 升博搞定了?
<banban> adam8157: 不是升
<iGoogle> 模糊音多好
<banban> iGoogle: 严重怀疑你祖籍是北方人
<banban> 好个头
<iGoogle> 不和你一起。
<nooutsonwyowl> 	r҉o҉y҉l҉e҉z҉ ҉p҉i҉t҉y҉
<adam8157> banban: 那是直? 听说你要去帝都了? 我下个月就去帝都上班了 嘿嘿
<banban> adam8157: 是考
<iGoogle> 上面有一个棒槌。 banban 你上面
<iGoogle> 俄。是ba
<banban> iGoogle: 大头鬼
<^k^> 新⇨ Ubuntu 11.10 • ubuntu11.04下gvim的配置文件在哪？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=331768&p=2332919 我在 ~/.vim下放了一个 .vimrc文件，但是感觉文件没有被载入 统计信息: 发表于 由 insuns — 2011-05-18 16:37
<iGoogle> roylez: 出来 pk banban
<roylez> banban: 死板板
<banban> roylez: hi 帅哥主席 O(∩_∩)O~
<roylez> banban: 神叫你死，你不得不死
<banban> roylez: 谁是神
<roylez> banban: 几天不来，神都不认得了
<NoIE> 这里谷歌突然不能用了，请问设置环境变量的命令是什么？
<lainme> 前一句和后一句什么关系？
<lainme> banban: Hi,好久不见呢 :)
<NoIE> lainme: 意思是说，我没办法使用谷歌搜索设置环境变量的命令。
<lainme> NoIE: export
<NoIE> lainme: 谢了。
<banban> lainme: hi O(∩_∩)O~
<iGoogle> 棒棒太野蛮了。还是 lainme 柔和些。
<adam8157> banban: 班同学你把我忘了?
<lainme> iGoogle: ……
<banban> adam8157: 没啊 肿么了
<adam8157> banban: 哦 没肿么 呵呵
<NoIE> http://code.bulix.org/6il160-79891
<banban> adam8157: 我只记得你说要请我吃饭来着 嘿嘿
<NoIE> 请问，这是什么意思？
<lubcat> 都肿了吗？
<adam8157> banban: 屡次搭讪被无视啊...呵呵
<iGoogle> 你个带数字尾巴的，通常都是被无视的啊
<NoIE> http://code.bulix.org/6il160-79891
<NoIE> 请问，这是什么意思？
<adam8157> iGoogle: 你跟microcai一个说法...
<banban> adam8157: 呵呵
 * adam8157 帮妹子问个问题, 外包到外企一般会被抽成多少?
<jiero> lainme 也是MM么。
<lainme> jiero: 恩
<jiero> lainme: 我一直把你当男的呃。
<anticlockwise> jiero: 我也是……
<jing> ………………
<jiero> jing: ?
<jing> jiero, 向大家问个好
<moriramar> jiero: 你折騰過 btrfs 嗎？
<jiero> jing你好
<jiero> moriramar: 算是吧。然后脱离了Ubuntu
<moriramar> jiero: 請教一下，使用 btrfs-vol 的话能直接在目前使用的 btrfs 分區上分新的 filesystem/volume 出來嗎？
<moriramar> jiero: 就是那種 subvolume
<jiero> jiero: 忘记了。都不知道呢。
<jiero> moriramar: 对你说的
<moriramar> jiero: 呃……
<moriramar> jiero: 謝了。
<jiero> 不谢
<txc> 啊  啊 接着求助
<BaByChU> ...
<nosea> 这里有人否啊
<txc> 还是桌面提示…… 闪烁的问题……
<nosea> 不会都吃饭去了吧
<NoIE> 这里有人安装过 mono 吗？
<nosea> 哦，有人
<alpha080> 有...
<alpha080> banshee算吧？
<txc> 点名呢？ 到到到
<nosea> 呵呵
<nosea> 有没有人研究过initrd啊
<nosea> 就是开机哈
<nosea> 就是/initrd.img
<nosea> 不会真的都去吃饭了索
<alpha080> 我只知道改runleverl
<alpha080> 当然了，这里是地球啊
<NoIE> firefox 5 发布要办庆祝活动。。。
<hata> org-mode 怎么写waiting
<nosea> 呵呵， 但据我所知，好像kernel加载后，会在内存中虚拟一个rootfs，来挂载initrd.img
<nosea> 里面的内容跟我们的根目录差不多。
<alpha080> vim党，不明白emac
<nosea> 算了，我也去吃饭。
<GPLfx> Red Eclipse真给力呀:-P
<hata> identify hata
<hata> 囧，第三次了
<jingqq5210> shell 怎么释放root命令
<jingqq5210> 释放root权限的命令
<jingqq5210> ～
<jiero> GPLfx: ...
<Kandu> jingqq5210: 沒
<jiero> lemonhall: 去玩Kernel Panic. 灭神
<jingqq5210> Kandu:
<jingqq5210> 谢～
<jingqq5210> Kandu:
<jingqq5210> 竟然没有。。。。
<lemonhall> jiero: 啊？
<lemonhall> jiero: 给我地址。。。。我WIN7下没装啊
<lemonhall> jiero: 我RTS水平一般哦。。APM很低
<Kandu> jingqq5210: 這不是 shell 的問題，是你的問題
<jiero> lemonhall: 我不知道神的版本，windows下似乎没有那些旧的了，EE似乎没要装新的
<jiero> lemonhall: http://springfiles.com/spring/game-installers/kernel-panic-installer
<edison0354> lemonhall: 打星际的话，其实一般人只要30-40左右的平均APM就可以了
<edison0354> lemonhall: 不过某些时段的APM要很高……
<Kandu> lemonhall: 見過 apm100 打敗 apm400 的
<lemonhall> Kandu: 哎，我微操不太好。。。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我红警都是非常淫荡的战术虐待电脑
<alpha080> 偶都是炮塔矿车流
<lemonhall> alpha080: 我现在都用升阳帝国。。。。对地直升机+对空天狗流。。。我爱空军，然后就是高达就可以了
<lemonhall> alpha080: 美军就是大力神+A310
<jiero> 我玩KP就是纯network阴人啊。
<lemonhall> alpha080: 苏军。。。双刃+镰刀+天启。。。。基洛夫。。。。操作起来难度最高
<jiero> 抢了很多地盘后就用加速的flow去灭对手的基地，同时大量散布 Connection 装满packets
<jiero> 哪里有敌人就出比敌人稍多的packets灭掉然后返回作为buffer
<edison0354> jiero: 咋都玩红警3……
<jiero> edison0354: 我没玩过
<edison0354> jiero: ……
<jiero> edison0354: 我也不玩星际
<edison0354> jiero: 我不玩魔兽
<lemonhall> edison0354: 今天我的那个交友网站上有一堆堆的大妈过来看我。。。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 45+
<lofwind> lemonhall: 日本建造速度快，这个很利害。
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<jiero> edison0354: 我只和以前的朋友玩魔兽
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你做啥了……
<edison0354> lemonhall: 换头像了？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我的精神被严重打击
<jiero> lemonhall: 你很好
<lofwind> lemonhall: 看建造曲线，到后来就严重地让其他两国觉得扭曲。
<jiero> 她们都看上你了，
<lemonhall> edison0354: 木有啊。。。。
<lemonhall> lofwind: 恩。。。升阳帝国是并行操作。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 那你做啥了……
<jiero> lemonhall: 因为每个人都有追求——大妈都追求你的
<lofwind> lemonhall: 就是小日本，还升阳神马。
<edison0354> lofwind: ++
<alpha080> edison0354: 偶跟lemonhall都是大叔嘛，不玩红警才怪
<lemonhall> lofwind: 缺点就是什么东西皮儿都很薄
<jiero> alpha080: 我也是大叔我就不玩
<lofwind> lemonhall: 以前说要做天朝，然后被我镇给ban了。
<edison0354> alpha080: 那玩红警2去啊
<lofwind> lemonhall: 那打得快呀，你打了他们别人还没建出来呢。
<alpha080> jiero: 你是没有童年的大叔
<edison0354> lofwind: ^
<jyf1987> jiero: 我也是大叔我就玩
<jiero> alpha080: 匹，我玩了上千的游戏。
<jyf1987> jiero: 你是大妈吧
<edison0354> jiero: 你也是大叔了？
<lofwind> edison0354: 我也玩红警2，而且很少玩3
<edison0354> alpha080: 你儿子多大？
<alpha080> edison0354: 偶家是闺女
<jiero> edison0354: 我一直是大叔，只是不如别人大～
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我已经开始对自己能否找到PLMM做老婆表示怀疑了。。决定去减肥，然后再照像。。否则这样下去。。。没人肯理我
<alpha080> 想起好久没打CS了
<jiero> lemonhall: 去吧。
<edison0354> alpha080: 你家萝莉多大了？
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<edison0354> lemonhall: PS
<alpha080> edison0354: 2 years old
<edison0354> alpha080: 额
<lemonhall> lofwind: 恩，日本人抢矿很卑鄙
<jiero> CS 和 魔兽和 星际 红警要不是别人拉我我绝对不会玩的。。。
<mayli> alpha080: 同好久没打
<alpha080> jiero: 偶以前CS就是乱枪流，一般在别人后面才会准...
<lemonhall> jiero: 我只是和电脑自娱自乐一下
<lemonhall> jiero: 改天研究一下AI，看看能不能改AI。。。AI太弱智也是一个问题
<alpha080> 不过偶经常在别人后面，某次连阴七人，哇咔咔
<jiero> lemonhall: 改KP的AI吧。。。
<jyf1987> 可以来玩urbanterror
<jiero> urban terror就是能快速轻声移动，非常适合阴人。。。
<jiero> 而且地图上能站的地方超多。
<alpha080> 不玩那些了，现在只玩gcompris
<jiero> alpha080: 那个玩腻了。
<jiero> 换别的
<jiero> alpha080: 你去把所有pyweek都玩了 pyweek.org
<alpha080> 呃，其实我是是移动camp...
<jiero> alpha080: 我好像从没上传过自己的demo～
<alpha080> python?我现在还是半懂不懂的
<jiero> 好像有过
<alpha080> 还上传demo...
<alpha080> 偶最疯狂的时候就是重机枪爆头狙击手n次，远距离。
<Kandu> alpha080: 最手熱的時候
<alpha080> 结果那厮问遍了整个宿舍楼
<alpha080> Kandu: 是啊，那时候只用重机枪
<alpha080> 前几局为了攒钱只能买沙漠之鹰
<jiero> alpha080: 玩Urban Terror吧，所有武器随意选择
<alpha080> jiero: 不玩，女儿在，太暴力了
<jiero> alpha080: 我妹还看呢。
<jiero> ^_^
<alpha080> 现在只玩婴幼儿游戏了...
<jiero> alpha080: apt:cultivation
<jiero> alpha080: 装这个
<alpha080> 文明？
<alpha080> 文明的开源版？
<^k^> 新⇨ 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 无线网卡驱动问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=331784&p=2333085 我的无线网卡很热啊，，，， 型号是802.11abgn，在/sys/bus/acpi/driver/ 里面。找不到有关无线网卡驱动 的信息 Code: [  dante@Mac:  /sys/bus/acpi/drivers  ]  $  ls ac       container  hpet      power      smbus_hc         video battery  ec       ...
<blueghost> 谁知道还有什么国外的华语网络广播
<kevinyoung> 请问ubuntu怎么浏览不起网页啊
<kevinyoung> 但我qq能登上去
<wen> 有人用数据库吗？
<kevinyoung> 那位好心的大哥请指教一下吧
<lemonhall> kevinyoung: 检查你的DNS解析
<lemonhall> kevinyoung: ping www.baidu.com ，看能出来IP不
<kevinyoung> lemonhall: 能ping
<lemonhall> kevinyoung: 换用其他游览器
<kevinyoung> 但不能浏览网页
<lemonhall> kevinyoung: 检查你的代理服务器设置
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你又来了
<lemonhall> blueghost: 想干嘛，用收音机翻墙？
<kevinyoung> lemonhall: 我就是从ubuntu10.10升级到11.04了就成这样了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 听广播
<blueghost> 找一个曾经听过的
<blueghost> 加拿大的
<txc> ubuntu里面，记笔记的话，用什么软件好呢……
<txc> 刚开始学习，想把一些操作记录下来
<lemonhall> txc: GEDIT
<txc> lemonhall: 那样 不便于管理哇
<txc> 像win 下 evernote 那样的软件，就好了
<lemonhall> txc: 博客
<txc> lemonhall: 那啥，自己网上搜的东西，再发博客，不厚道呢。
<txc> 能本地记就好了。
<txc> 记录下来，以后重新装的时候，就好配置了。
<txc> wikidpad 的话，怎么安装呢，软件源里面好像没……
<dreamysirc> txc: nevernote,basket还有很多
<txc> dreamysirc:  谢谢你，我找找看。
<edison0354> 电子世界争霸战里，某人额头上有个类似chrome logo的东西……
<alpha080> txc:u can try  the zotero that an addon of firefox
<lubcat> bt 下载提示  UnicodeDecodeError: 'utf8' codec can't decode byte  哪位有了解过吗。
<alpha080> edison0354: 那不是microsoft的东东么？
<alpha080> lubcat: 什么软件？
<lubcat> alpha080: bittorrent
<moriramar> -fomit-frame-pointer 會造成程序 segmental fault 嗎？
<edison0354> alpha080: ？
<alpha080> lubcat: 没用过，你看看选项里面有没有语言编码，换个试试
<txc> alpha080: 谢谢，刚才看了看，zim 好像挺符合我的需要
<lubcat> alpha080: 好的。谢~
<alpha080> Firefox 6.0a1 简体中文版已经在ftp了...
<lubcat> 6.01a!!!
<Guest21967> 求救：误用windows xp 的删除逻辑分区
<jingqq5210> 悲剧了
<jingqq5210> Guest21967:
<jingqq5210> 有办法恢复一些文件
<Guest21967> 在用diskgen扫描，扫不出来ext4和btrfs
<jingqq5210> Guest21967:
<jingqq5210> 别扫描了
<Guest21967> Ntfs 和swap可以扫描出来
<jingqq5210> 你都删除分区了
<alpha080> 基本没救了，testdisk?
<jingqq5210> 有办法
<jingqq5210> finaldata
<Guest21967> Testdisk 是什么？
<jingqq5210> 还有希望
<jingqq5210> Guest21967: 你现在别对这块地方进行任何写操作
<Guest21967> 都还不支持btrfs的吧？
<dreamysirc> txc: zim扩展好，不及rnb漂亮，而且rnb跨平台
<alpha080> 数据恢复软件，如果我没记错的话
<alpha080> btrfs你就别指望了，还不适用与生产平台吧
<dreamysirc> Guest21967: 记住自己的分区表么，没格式化就可以回复
<Guest21967> 还有什么可以重建分区表的？
<dreamysirc> Guest21967: fdisk
<dreamysirc> Guest21967: cfdisk
<Guest21967> 记住了，就直接恢复了
<dreamysirc> Guest21967: 恩
<txc> dreamysirc: 谢谢呢，rnb的全名  是什么呢？
<txc> 而且要是能导出想wiki那样的html，就最好了……
<dreamysirc> txc: rednotebook
<txc> dreamysirc: 谢谢
<dreamysirc> txc: 其实最好是一些文档像lyx或txt和doc那样分类整理，不然只有你现在这台电脑用得舒服。
<txc> dreamysirc: txt整理的，看起来比较乱…… 我想用rnd这些，记完之后，可以导出 然后到别的电脑上可以方便查看呀
<txc> 我看这个就有导出pdf的呢。
<dreamysirc> txc: 过去我用他们，现在我是不再用了，可能是电脑多了的缘故吧~~~~~
<txc> dreamysirc: 电脑……多……？
<blueghost> gmail 是不是被封了
<dreamysirc> blueghost: 有时可以，大部分时间不行
<user6666> blueghost: 目前没有完全被封锁，只是间歇性的被封锁
<blueghost> dreamysirc:) 哦
<blueghost> user6666:) 哦
<blueghost> dream1986:) 你是
<blueghost> 共产党万岁
<blueghost> 毛主席万岁
<blueghost> 毛主席万万岁
<blueghost> 胡锦涛万岁, 万岁, 万万岁
<blueghost> 胡锦涛老婆 千岁, 千岁, 钱钱岁
<blueghost> 胡锦涛老婆 千岁, 千岁, 千千岁
<user6666> blueghost: 直呼党中央总书记大名，小心被诛
<ofan> blueghost: 大叔好!!
<blueghost> 哦
<blueghost> 错了
<user6666> blueghost: 怎么地也要避讳一下吧
<Kandu> blueghost: 大叔好
<dreamysirc> ofan: 那是怪叔叔吧~~~~~
<user6666> blueghost: 哈
<lemonhall> .........................................................................................
<lemonhall> blueghost: 还以为你腻味了IRC呢。。原来是前几天在休养生息
<blueghost> 胡主席 万岁万岁万万岁
<lubcat> ........
<ofan> dreamysirc: 呵呵
<user6666> blueghost:  这样才对吗
<lubcat> 潜伏。
<blueghost> 胡主席夫人千岁千岁千千岁
<user6666> 有没有人想要注册dropbox呀，很好用哦
<blueghost> user6666:) 我用着, 貌似现在, 可以不用改host文件了
<caleb-> user6666: dropbox 最近才被米国zf打假
<Kandu> blueghost: 終身制已被鄧小平取消了，他們也稱不上萬歲了
<caleb-> user6666: 珍爱生命，远离dropbox
<user6666> caleb-: 看到消息了
<caleb-> user6666: dropbox 加密不给力，而且员工可任意偷看用户资料
<caleb-> 这种垃圾公司就该抵制
<user6666> caleb-: 只拿来备份一些数据，问题不大，
<user6666> 老外也不见得有多少人认识汉字
<blueghost> Kandu:) 他退了还是可以万岁啊. 又不是在位千年
<caleb-> user6666: 问题是明明有更好的，为毛要用烂的？
<txc> dreamysirc, rnd  这个软件，好像是按天记录笔记
<user6666> caleb-: 不用用户抵制，美国这样的舆论环境，这样的公司会改正过来的
<centerpoint> blueghost: 还是自由职业者？
<blueghost> Kandu:) 共产党 无限在位, 共产党与天齐
<ofan> caleb-: 有比较好的么?
<blueghost> centerpoint:) 快不是了
<user6666> caleb-: 哪个是更好的？
<txc> 同学们可以把zim的笔记导出到pdf么
<ofan> dropbox觉得挺好用的
<caleb-> user6666: facebook 到现在都没改，反而越改越糟
<centerpoint> txc: 可以先导为html再导为pdf
<blueghost> 祝愿 共产党 比 宇宙 更长久
<caleb-> apple 越改越封闭, 新版 imac 硬盘接头用私有规格，还要 firmware
<blueghost> 人类灭绝 ,共党 依然存在
<moriramar> caleb-: 這麼惡心……
<user6666> caleb-:  你是说隐私？那个以我看来是见仁见智，只要facebook在条例中有说明，用户确认过，也可以认可，还没有到不可饶恕的地步
<txc> centerpoint: 我的一个笔记，有几个页面，我想把他们导成一个文件的，结果失败了……
<moriramar> caleb-: 他們至於嗎？他們那個規格有什麼優點嗎？
<centerpoint> blueghost: 还是莫谈国事
<caleb-> user6666: 用户确认的只有一开始注册那版本
<caleb-> user6666: 然后 facebook 越改越没隐私
<caleb-> moriramar: 你不能自己换硬盘啊，要买 apple 的超贵硬盘
<blueghost> 将共产主义, 毛泽东思想, 邓小平的什么, 江泽民的三个代表, 胡锦涛的八荣八耻 推广 全宇宙. 让 火星人也投入到我们共产主义的怀抱中
<centerpoint> blueghost: 小心跨省
<caleb-> moriramar: 自己改接口也没用，firmware 不认就不行
<ofan> caleb-: 有比dropbox更好的么??
<blueghost> centerpoint:) 跨什么, 我是严重拥护共产党 啊
<moriramar> caleb-: 這樣會不會反壟斷搞呀？
<centerpoint> blueghost: 你那点小心思。。。。
<alpha080> ofan: 没有，你要我给你我的链接，对大家都有好处
<user6666> caleb-: 相信如果facebook乱搞的话，美国人民不会让他好过的，其实我是挺放心的，怎么说美国的法律摆在那边，公司不敢乱来的\fs21
<moriramar> caleb-: 或者到哪個國家搞技術规格，不就等吃鱉嗎？
<blueghost> 邓小平的什么 啊
<blueghost> 忘了
<moriramar> user6666: 你太高估美國人民的智商。
<user6666> caleb-: 不像中国这边这么恶心
<moriramar> user6666: 他們不會比我们這的人聰明多少，他們比我們強的就一個，就是他們敢說，我們不敢。
<blueghost> moriramar:) 什么技术规格啊
<ofan> alpha080: http://db.tt/LYkXuMD
<centerpoint> blueghost: 你儿子上几年级了？
<user6666> moriramar: 如果做的太过分的话，来个集体诉讼就玩完
<moriramar> moriramar: 比如硬盤必须用什麼頭的？
<blueghost> 学前班
<moriramar> moriramar: 問题是要是他們不知道呢？
<moriramar> user6666: ^
<blueghost> blueghost:) 哦
<blueghost> blueghost:) 不知道什么呢
<moriramar> user6666: 打的不都是這樣的牌嗎？我讓你不知道。
<alpha080> ofan: 我倒，我以为是你要注册dropbox的...
<ofan> alpha080: ...
<alpha080> 我自己的都到4G了
<user6666> moriramar: 一般不会，哪边的媒体也不是吃干饭的，你以为是大陆的媒体啊
<moriramar> user6666: 等媒體都知道了就全都出來了……
<caleb-> facebook 还出大钱买通媒体抹黑 google
<caleb-> 米国商业体系就是肮脏啊
<blueghost> caleb-:) 对, 只有中国的商业体系是最纯洁干净
<user6666> caleb-: 恩，抹黑这个事情，我看facebook得吃点苦了
<blueghost> 纯洁的象处女一样
<moriramar> caleb-: 纯洁的象做了手術的處女一樣。
<user6666> caleb-: 正因为在美国，所以这个事情facebook一定吃大苦头，中国的就没有什么关系
<blueghost> user6666:) 在中国,没有什么关系,是因为中国的纯洁.我们都听党妈妈的话
<ofan> alpha080: 最大免费空间貌似8G?
<user6666> blueghost: 哈，中国公司相互抹黑已经是司空见惯了，
<alpha080> ofan: 不是10G么？你有edu邮箱即可
<user6666> 谁要注册dropbox啊，帮我升个250M啊！
<alpha080> 同上
<blueghost> user6666:) 别听信谣言, 听党妈妈的话, 党妈妈的话就是金科玉律
<blueghost> 党妈妈, 我爱你, 吸收我成为外部党员
<ofan> alpha080: 那是个活动吧,记得有18G的
<alpha080> ofan: 是啊，我都是靠自己做活动积累的
<ofan> alpha080: 他们搞活动的时候,正好被墙着,我就没参加...
<alpha080> ofan: 翻过去呗...那么多工具啊
<ofan> alpha080: 那时候没的翻..
<alpha080> ofan: 那你现在只有2G？
<centerpoint> ubuntu抛弃我的K6处理器了。。。，真悲剧阿
<ofan> al
<ofan> alpha080: 2.5G
<blueghost> ofan:) 貌似现在 dropbox 的更新 不用翻墙吧
<alpha080> ofan: 不错了
<ofan> blueghost: 恩 现在不用了
<alpha080> blueghost: 不是更新不用，是上传下载不用
<caleb-> centerpoint: 不能开机了？
<alpha080> blueghost: 你要下软件还是要翻的
<alpha080> 主页也一样
<caleb-> debian 貌似不支持 486 了
<centerpoint> caleb-: 安装不上了
<lenovo> 那位大牛用的centos？
<centerpoint> caleb-: 我那可是586阿
<moriramar> caleb-: 現在有幾個發行版還支持i686之前的了？我看 Gentoo 的 stage3 也沒有 i486 了好像。
<alpha080> lenovo: 这里没几个吧...基本是桌面用户
<caleb-> centerpoint: 装不上的意思是？
<caleb-> moriramar: debian 最近才换的
<lenovo> alpha080, 问下网络问题
<caleb-> moriramar: 而且没公告，所有有些 Debian Developers 不爽
<centerpoint> lenovo: cpu指令不支持了
<lenovo> 连接不上
<centerpoint> caleb-: cpu指令不支持了
<edison0354> lemonhall: 大叔，我又来蹭逊雷了……
<moriramar> caleb-: Gentoo 好像也是最近吧。autobuild 原來還有 i486 的說。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你懂的……
<lenovo> ？？？？
<centerpoint> caleb-: 我那可是98年的明星处理器阿
 * caleb- 曾经是 k6 爱用者
<moriramar> 哦，還有i486
<moriramar> 只是hardened沒了。
 * caleb- 自用的最后一个 intel x86 好像是 petium 133
 * caleb- 自用的最后一个 intel x86 好像是 pentium 133
<centerpoint> caleb-: 你太牛了，能开compiz吗？
<ofan> caleb-: 现在amd?
<lenovo> 想做个服务器
<caleb-> centerpoint: 早换了
<lenovo> 装了个centos
 * caleb- is amd 粉
<alpha080> edison0354: 有点过了吧...那玩意儿不贵吧？
<lenovo> 却连接不上网络
<centerpoint> lenovo: 做什么服务器？
<lenovo> centerpoint, 做点小东西
<centerpoint> lenovo: 什么连不上网路？
<lenovo> centerpoint, 不知道
<centerpoint> lenovo: 或许我能帮你，我就是搞这个的
<lenovo> centerpoint, 网卡激活不了
<ofan> caleb-: 显卡也用A?
<centerpoint> lenovo: 什么型号
<edison0354> alpha080: 蹭……
 * ofan caleb- is /me 粉
<lenovo> centerpoint, 忘记了
<lenovo> 明天要看下
<lenovo> centerpoint, 我的用的学校的局域网络
<centerpoint> lenovo: 我还以为是专业服务器的呢
<centerpoint> lenovo: 那为什么用cent呢，熟悉这个系统？
<centerpoint> hi
<lenovo> 虚拟机下安装过
<lenovo> 一位好用
<^k^> centerpoint, 好  ㍬ 
<centerpoint> lenovo: 不能激活是什么意思？ 能识别出这个网卡么/
<edison0354> ofan: 最近的chromium，时不时的扩展失效……好久没见过的广告又现身了……
<ofan> edison0354: 什么扩展
<mza_> AIX下有没有什么文件类似/proc/diskstat的作用？
<txc> rednotebook不能按照树行结构做笔记么……
<mza_> 把内核统计的io输出到一个文件。
<edison0354> ofan: 各种，淫淫改造，adblock一类的能察觉到……
<ofan> edison0354: 不清楚.. 我chrome一切正常
<centerpoint> txc: zim...rednotebook...我也搞过一段这玩意呢
<RuiZi> ...
<txc> centerpoint: 那 那你现在用的什么呢？
<lenovo> centerpoint, 能辨认出，可是ifconfig
<centerpoint> txc: vim
<lenovo> 不能用
<txc> zim 我没会把一个笔记导成html
<txc> centerpoint: 呃
<lenovo> centerpoint, 找不到命令
<txc> centerpoint: 刚开始用……
<txc> bsaket 导出的html里面 没有中文……
<centerpoint> lenovo: 没有ifconfig命令？ 不明白。。
<lenovo> centerpoint, 用ifconfig命令，提示找不到
<lenovo> centerpoint, 为什么IP地址没办法自动获得呢？
<moriramar> lenovo: /sbin/ifconfig?
<jingqq5210> http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~chuck/lennapg/
<moriramar> lenovo: 再不行的话就要安裝 ethtool 了吧。
<lenovo> moriramar, 也许可以试试
<lenovo> moriramar, 也许
<stalins> hello
<alpha080> hi,guy
<stalins> i'm using the fucking command line...
<^k^> stalins, 好  ㍬ 
<stalins> and it can't show chinese
<stalins> what a fucking day!
<alpha080> np,dude
<^k^> ⿻ 本频道#ubuntu-cn当前log地址是 : http://groups.google.com/group/ircubuntu-cn/topics 有需要请浏览 , . 20:25:31
<stalins> all right
<lenovo> centerpoint, 除了centos还可以选择那些做服务器？
<alpha080> lenovo: suse,gentoo,arch,ubuntu ...
<alpha080> choose one you like
<lenovo> alpha080, gentoo简直虐杀人
<Lavande> 现在dropbox是不是只能https用？
<Lavande> :-D速度不错
<alpha080> Lavande: 你是指登陆url还是使用？
<Lavande> alpha080: 下载
<Lavande> alpha080: 我刚刚点了别人的链接，要加上s才能下，不然就rst
<blueghost> tor 的端口是多少
<alpha080> Lavande: 我这儿下载是全速，上传也不错
<alpha080> blueghost: 可以改的
<Lavande> https都能这么快，我这也满速 alpha080
<alpha080> Lavande: 555，早知道给你推荐我的链接了
<ofan> https本来就不慢
<alpha080> 我现在在上传一个iso文件。。。过几天到外地用...没U盘的悲剧
<blueghost> privoxy 的 端口是多少
<blueghost> 我搞混了 9050 是tor 的端口
<blueghost> privoxy 不是这个
<blueghost> 谁告诉我 privoxy 的端口是多少
<alpha080> 8118？
<blueghost> 谢谢
<alpha080> 很九没用，记不清了
<blueghost> 还是没反应
<blueghost> 我怎么使用 127.0.0.1:8118 没用
<blueghost> 我在一个软件 的代理服务设置这个
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: nmap -sV localhost
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: nmap -sV localhost -p1-65535
<cfy> Kandu: 在不在?
<cfy> Kandu: PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND
<cfy> Kandu: 这个里面的VIRT怎么理解?
<caleb-> cfy: man top
<cfy> caleb-: 哦.原来有
<cfy> caleb-: 搞lisp么?搞perl么?
<cfy> caleb-: 我的网络打不开google了 T_T
<rotorn> General Jiang Jieshi (Chiang Kai-shek) did most of the fighting in China
<rotorn> 8 years of resistance
<rotorn> you owe your existence to Jiang Jieshi
<rotorn> YOU OWE YOUR EXISTENCE TO JIANG JIESHI
<jiero> 。。。
<alvin_rxg> rotorn: YOU LOSE YOUR INDIAN
<caleb-> 果粉退散
<jiero> 。。。
<rotorn> alvin what are you talking about
<jiero> 我刚刚看了warzone2100的入门文档，发现了另一个写文档的——和我角色重叠
<caleb-> 各写各的嘛
 * jiero 通缉 Guangcong Luo <Zarel> 
<rotorn> When General Jiang Jieshi and his KMT Revolutinary Army was doing most of the fighting, the Communist Party was mostly hiding around like a lousy pussy
<cfy> 几天没来...变样了....
<caleb-> 罗贯中？
<rotorn> When General Jiang Jieshi and his KMT Revolutionary Army was doing most of the fighting, the Communist Party was mostly hiding around like a lousy pussy
<caleb-> 谁来把小白踢了吧
<jiero> 直接Google搜索到了。。。
<jiero> http://www.linkedin.com/in/guangcongluo
<alvin_rxg> rotorn: sry for my poor english. i jsut mean that long log time agao, indianer lives in your cities
<jiero> lol
<cfy> caleb-: cong啊.不是zhong
<cfy> caleb-: freeflying不知在不
<rotorn> KMT Revolutionary Army doing most of the fighting during the 8 years of resistance
<cfy> 我写的common lisp(sbcl)跑过了perl.....
<rotorn> YOU OWE YOUR EXISTENCE TO GENERAL JIANG JIESHI
<cbxyh> 哈哈
<stalins> hello~
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 什么意思
<stalins> i'm back again
<alvin_rxg> rotorn: come on, indianers baby, go and look for your ancestry
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 啥啥意思？
<blueghost> sudo apt-get install nmap
<blueghost> cuole
<blueghost> 错了
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 找你本地的端口
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 哦
<cbxyh> 能用汉语吗 一句看不懂
<stalins> ...
<alvin_rxg> cbxyh: 加拿大人，不会汉语滴
<jiero> 斯大林。。。
<jiero> 讨厌
<cbxyh> 哈哈
<stalins> why?
<jiero> ...
<blueghost> 怎么没有 8118 的
<jiero> ...
<jiero> ....
<jiero> ...
<stalins> are u american?
 * jiero Im ready to kick u out.
<stalins> why?
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 有 8118的, 是privoxy的
<jiero> ... for the evil name
<stalins> ...
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 但使用不了
<stalins> ...
<stalins> ...
<jiero> jk
<stalins> ...
<stalins> f
<^k^> stalins: .. ..
<imadper> 今天大家登录irc正常吗？我用客户端怎么也登录不上
<jiero> u r welcome to chat about who ur
<imadper> erc不行，装了个xchat还是不行
<stalins> try emacs
<jiero> stalins: who are you...
<stalins> ...
<jiero> ...
<jiero> ...
<jiero> ...
<rotorn> General Song Zheyuan of the KMT Revolutionary Army
<stalins> shang zhan lin
<rotorn> 8 years of resistance
<rotorn> YOU OWE YOUR EXISTENCE TO GENERAL SONG ZHEYUAN
 * jiero !!!
<rotorn> General Zhang Zhizhong of the KMT Revolutionary Army
<stalins> have u join the Ubuntu release Party in Beijing?
<rotorn> 8 years of resistance
 * jiero 我来错频道了
<rotorn> YOU OWE YOUR EXISTENCE TO GENERAL ZHANG ZHIZHONG
<stalins> ...
<alvin_rxg> 肏，谁不知道国民党打正面战场的啊？这傻逼是吧
<stalins> wei wei wei
<rotorn> alvin_rxg
<rotorn> KMT Revolutionary Army doing most of the fighting during the 8 years of resistance
<jiero> 。。。
<stalins> calm down
<jianghu> 为什么虚拟机下centos好用
<jiero> 国民党装备真的比日本人差么？
<metbsd> yes we aware of that. so what
<jiero> 不明白呃。
<alvin_rxg> rotorn: fuck off! all chinese knows this already!
<stalins> nope
<rotorn> When General Jiang Jieshi and his KMT Revolutionary Army was doing most of the fighting, the Communist Party was mostly hiding around like a lousy pussy
<jianghu> 真实的反而难用爱
<metbsd> they fought, we took over victory
<rotorn> the Communist Party was mostly hiding around like a lousy pussy
<jiero> Chinese are dumb at war.
<caleb-> rotorn: stop spamming
<stalins> fuck
<stalins> out!
<caleb-> freeflying: 把 rotorn ban 了吧
<Kandu> cfy: 不知道
<stalins> yes
<stalins> ban him
<cfy> Kandu: .......
<rotorn> you can ban your savior yes!
<alvin_rxg> 他的意思是，开战时，必须得双方排排站，手持钢枪，相互瞄准，然后 fire...
<jiero> rotorn: who are you?
<rotorn> KMT Revolutionary Army doing most of the fighting during the 8 years of resistance
<rotorn> YOU OWE YOUR EXISTENCE TO GENERAL JIANG JIESHI
<Kandu> cfy: 我把這條命令寫入 /etc/crontab 而且 cron 守護行程也開着
<Kandu> cfy: */1 * * * * find /var/www/machinelife/opc/tmp -maxdepth 1 -type f -cmin +5 -exec rm -f {} \;
<cfy> Kandu: 貌似是累积的么?
<jiero> rotorn: Im the GOD you must listen to me, you dumb head!
<Kandu> cfy: 這個，怎麼沒效果呢
<stalins> u r a totally sit
<stalins> shit
<cfy> Kandu: 我看看
<cursorzz> 想问下现在笔记本的双显卡在linux下是个什么样的情况? 我想买台笔记本
<Kandu> cfy: 我手工執行了下運行的好的
<jiero> :-X
<jiero> O:-)
<cfy> Kandu: 你试试touch /dev/shm/a 看下有没有运行.有没有log?
<jiero> cursorzz: 欢迎到时测试
<cbxyh> 哈哈
<cfy> Kandu: 再看下env?也许PATH里没有find?
<cursorzz> jiero,  额.我不想当小白鼠
<stalins> try it
<stalins> don't be afraid
<rotorn> Battle of Shanghai, again, it was only the KMT Revolutionary doing the fighting
<jiero> cursorzz: 去吧。未来是你的。
<stalins> u
<stalins> fuck off
<stalins> !
<alvin_rxg> freeflying: 干活啦，踢人啦
<stalins> fuck rotorn!
<edison0354> alvin_rxg: 他在干啥？
<Kandu> cfy: touch 出了一個檔案
<cursorzz> 现在选电脑太不省心了
<alvin_rxg> Destine: 干活啦，踢人啦
<Kandu> cfy: /etc/crontab 里有這麼一行 PATH=/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin
<Kandu> cfy: find 和 rm 都包含了
<alvin_rxg> 真是的，这时候一个帽子都不在
<metbsd> rotorn, doesn't matter, Shanghai belongs to China now, not Taiwan island
<jiero> rotorn: only the Chiang Kai-shek gave such ridiculous order, his nut general also gave those order to troops, FLEE!
<centerpoint> alvin_rxg: kk在呢
<alvin_rxg> centerpoint: ikk- 不在
<cursorzz> 我目前的电脑linux倒是没问题, kde可能差点, 就是风扇巨响
<rotorn> jiero the Guomindang Army in Shanghai didn't have tankls and aircraft, the Japanese had advanced aircraft and tanks
<cursorzz> 被我差坏了
<alvin_rxg> fleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<centerpoint> cursorzz: 换水冷
<cursorzz> laptop
<rotorn> But Guomindang Army still bravely managed to inflict very heavy casulaties on the Japanese Army
<cursorzz> 同志
<cursorzz> 我想用水浇
<rotorn> YOU OWE YOUR EXISTENCE TO THE BRAVE FIGHTERS OF THE GUOMINDANG ARMY
<rotorn> DON'T YOU FORGET THAT
<stalins> fuck off u motherfucker!
<alvin_rxg> rotorn: don't forget your lands are belong to the indianers !
<stalins> yes
<jiero> rotorn: then, we never forgot, you can shut up
<cursorzz> 在骂什么阿
<stalins> or u can go away
<stalins> rotorn
<jiero> rotorn: write a full-text and get pastepin link here is much better way
<rotorn> GENERAL SONG ZHEYUAN AND ZHANG ZHIZHONG ARE YOUR FATHER
<stalins> he is by all means a sb
<Destine> alpha080, ？
<rotorn> YOUR FATHER!!
<stalins> they are my son
<Kandu> Guest1418: -_-b
<stalins> !
<jiero> ...
<stalins> fuck
<stalins> u
<stalins> mother!
<stalins> and u mother's mother
<alvin_rxg> ^k^: 干活啦
<jiero> 谁玩 Amnesia: The Dark Descent？
<alpha080> Destine: How?
<jiero> 恐怖呃。
<^k^> alvin_rxg, 我的大脑利用AIML格式化的反应，你的投入，但我并没有那一个。  ㍭ 
<Guest1418> Kandu: 怎么养了?
<Guest1418> Kandu: 怎么样了?
 * jiero 很久 没见 banban和 Destine ，都突然回来了。。。
<Kandu> cfy: 不工作呢
<cfy> Kandu: 重定向的log呢?
<Kandu> cfy: 再去試試 :)
<blueghost> 貌似可以了
<cfy> Destine: 来kick人?有人off topic....
<blueghost> 原来我是在privoxy中重复设置了
<Destine> cfy, kick过了。
<jiero> Destine: 把我踢了吧。
<jiero> 我也是。
<caleb-> 有谁可以戴帽子的啊？
<jiero> ...
<cfy> Destine: 哦
<caleb-> Destine: 把他 ban 了
<cursorzz> 谁给推荐电脑不, 环境主要linux, win下可以玩上仙五就行了
<blueghost> sock5 和 sock4a了
<^k^> 新⇨ 新闻和通知 • Javascript仿真器让Linux运行在浏览器标签之上 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=331809&p=2333452 Javascript Emulator Lets Linux Run in a Browser Tab Javascript仿真器让Linux运行在浏览器标签之上 posted by David Adams on Wed 18th May 2011 03:10 UTC, submitted by sawboss 发表于：2011年5月18日 北京时间11:10 The name Fabrice Bellard may not be recognizable to a ...
<jiero> cursorzz: 随意的一个。
<Destine> 不要在这里讨论政治话题，that‘s all。
<metbsd> cursorzz, mac book pro
<jiero> cursorzz: 买个大牌的品牌机
<stalins> thinkpad
<cursorzz> 笔记本
<stalins> cursorzz:thinkpad
<caleb-> cursorzz: 有独显的都能玩吧
<alvin_rxg> Destine: 来，给我个帽子，我把你踢了
<cursorzz> 我对thinkpad影响不好
<jiero> cursorzz: 买那个叫做GateWay的。
<stalins> ...
<stalins> alienware
<jiero> 我也对thinkpad没有好感～
<stalins> ...
<jiero> 因为印象都没有
<cursorzz> gateway 是好象不错
<jiero> ^_^
<stalins> i'm using one
<cursorzz> alieware.....没钱
<jiero> cursorzz: 范围很窄，联想/GateWay
<cursorzz> jiero, 为什么?
<jiero> cursorzz: 其他的HP/Dell你要吗？
<cursorzz> 所以我问所以我那个双显双的问题
<jiero> 再其他的牌子就不保证兼容了
<jiero> cursorzz: 要不然你去用SONY的
<cursorzz> hp不要
<ofan> 求推荐TP本...
<cursorzz> 我现在的电脑是arch,还行,就是散热不信
<cursorzz> ....错了
<cursorzz> acer
<jiero> 没用过TP。。。
<cursorzz> linux=arch
<stalins> ...
 * jiero 没见过ThinkPad
<cursorzz> 运行kde就不行了
<stalins> may be slow
<stalins> * cursozz it may be slow
<cursorzz> 都说神舟是个渣.不过我有考虑
<edison0354> alvin_rxg: 你咋被T了……
<cursorzz> 便宜
<alvin_rxg> edison0354: 人家工作积极呗
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 。。。
<cursorzz> 没人用那个双显的马?
<Destine> stalins, 这是中文频道，说中文。
 * jiero 发觉主管到场
<stalins> wo yong emacs
<stalins> mei fa yong ibus
<^k^> stalins, 不要玩机器人
<stalins> wo ye mei ban fa
<cursorzz> chinese or gfo
<jiero> stalins: 办法有的，等着被踢
<stalins> shei hui yong xchat
<Kandu> cfy: 呃，我腦殘了，居然沒寫用戶
<cursorzz> 没人用那个双显的马?
<cbxyh> 我没用过
<Destine> cfy, 你教那个什么玩意儿在emacs里说中文行么？
<Kandu> Destine: 那傢伙罵人的話一堆，要是能寫中文更不得了
<MRcon> ...我发现IRC好卡
<anticlockwise> cursorzz: 正用着双显～～
<Destine> Kandu, 发现了。
<cursorzz> anticlockwise, 什么电脑?
<cfy> Destine: .....
<Kandu> cfy: 解決了，命令前要沒加執行賬戶
<cursorzz> anticlockwise, 说说看
<cfy> Kandu: 什么意思?
<Destine> 来一次我踢一次，多来点直接踢了。
<anticlockwise> cursorzz: 公司的HP台式，HOHO
<stalins> 好吧
<stalins> 我回来了
<Kandu> cfy: (要|沒)
<MRcon> 。。。谁惹管理员了？
<cursorzz> anticlockwise, 什么显卡
<anticlockwise> cursorzz: NV
<stalins> ……
<anticlockwise> cursorzz: NV + Twinview
<cursorzz> anticlockwise, 怎么切换?
<cfy> Kandu: 你说su - xxx?
<Destine> stalins, 第一，说中文。第二，脏话少来。
<MRcon> 。。。哇shit。。
<stalins> 好
<anticlockwise> cursorzz: 你要切换啥？直接用nvidia-settings啊
<stalins> 现在行了吧
<stalins> 我装了个XCHAT
<Kandu> cfy: */1 *   * * *   root    find /var/www/machinelife/opc/tmp -maxdepth 1 -type f -cmin +5     -exec rm -f {} \;
<Kandu> cfy: 剛剛給的，那個 root 沒寫
<Kandu> cfy: 沒指定執行賬戶
<cursorzz> anticlockwise, good
<MRcon> 这个频道跟英文频道一样的。那个不给讲中文，这个不给讲引文
<cfy> Kandu: 有这种用法?
<cfy> Kandu: 我看看
<stalins> 好吧
<cfy> Kandu: 哦.是有
<cursorzz> anticlockwise,  我是怕li下只能用菊显呢
<cfy> Kandu: 不过我这里貌似没有带user啊
<Kandu> cfy: crontab -e 的那種用戶級的不用
<cursorzz> linux下的输入法我就不说了.哀...
<Kandu> cfy: /etc/crontab 系統級的好像要
<cfy> Kandu: 哦.....原来
<jiero> 我想要wiki里有所有软件的指南。
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯.是这样.
<anticlockwise> cursorzz: 不会啊，我现在就是lin，twinview双显用的挺好的
<jiero> 谁来帮忙。
<jiero> anticlockwise: 双显卡？什么显卡阿？
<microcaicai> #buffer 1
<microcaicai> hi
<cursorzz> anticlockwise, 就是说你li下用的是nv? 极限不能用?
<cfy> Kandu: 比如我现在是root,如果我想touch /dev/shm/a以cfy.如何做?除了su -c 'touch /dev/shm/a' cfy
<stalins> 谁用ubuntu studio啊？
<Destine> cfy, emacs不会很伤手指么？
<jiero> stalins: 你么？
<stalins> 我准备
<Kandu> cfy: sudo -u cfy touch ....
<^k^> microcaicai, 好  ㍭ 
<cfy> Destine: 我把caps lock和ctl交换了.还好吧.
<anticlockwise> jiero: 双显示屏啦，NV的双头显卡
<Kandu> cfy: 這樣吧，我都是用 sudo 來控制權限了
<stalins> 可是大神都用emacs
<caleb-> 很多大神不用 emacs 啊
<Destine> cfy, 我看到那三个三个的快捷键啊，就觉得我的手指真是。。。
<cursorzz> anticlockwise, NV的双头显卡这是啥东东
<stalins> 我是特制的大神
<stalins> RMS
<cfy> Kandu: 厄....为啥sudo要resolve一下?
<anticlockwise> cursorzz: 极限是啥？
<stalins> 理查德斯托曼
<cfy> Kandu: sudo: unable to resolve host debian
<txc> 啊  刚才的体能测试，没有想到宅对人的身体损害这样大阿
<cursorzz> anticlockwise, 菊显
 * microcai me DA SHEN not use emacs
<caleb-> stalins: 他还叫你不要用云不要听非法 mp3 呢
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 如何在news module 设置代理服务  是这样翻译吗 -- how to set proxy in news module
<cfy> Destine: ...哪些?对小拇指确实比较锻练...
<Kandu> cfy: 你改改 /etc/hosts 和 /etc/hostname 試試
<metbsd> cvs update: move away net/ttt/DESCR; it is in the way
<metbsd> C net/ttt/DESCR
<metbsd> cvs update: move away net/ttt/Makefile; it is in the way
<metbsd> C net/ttt/Makefile
<caleb-> stalins: 快安装 vrms
<jiero> anticlockwise: 可是cursorzz问得是双显卡呃。
<microcai> MaskRay:  using console, can only see chinese, not typing it, bad
<metbsd> 这样是不是有问题啊
<anticlockwise> cursorzz: 啥是菊显？
<stalins> ……
<anticlockwise> cursorzz: 好吧……你问的是双显卡啊……
<Destine> cfy, 所以。。。还是不要了。。。
<caleb-> anticlockwise: 从后面插的？
<cursorzz> 集显.终于被我找到了. 输入法...
<MaskRay> microcai: emacs input method or vimim
<anticlockwise> cursorzz: 我说的是双显示器……
<anticlockwise> jiero: 好吧……我错了……
<microcai> MaskRay:  don't know how to use emacs
 * anticlockwise 我说我怎么越听越糊涂……
<stalins> 我本来就不用云
<cursorzz> anticlockwise,  我知道了.哀....
<caleb-> stalins: 不用 gmail?
<stalins> mp3都是谷歌的正版
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 有没有什么 rss 的代理服务吗
<cursorzz> anticlockwise,  理解错误
<stalins> gmail算云？
<anticlockwise> cursorzz: 双显卡就真么用过了
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 不知道……
<caleb-> 谷歌有正版么？
<caleb-> stalins: 如果你用 pop3 就不算云
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 就是 通过一个服务器 去抓 rss 的
<MaskRay> emacs 三个的键我都是双手按的
<blueghost> 谁知道有没有这类的
<stalins> 谷歌上的音乐都是正版授权的
<cursorzz> 难道没人用吗?
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 上网可以, rss 怎么办
<caleb-> stalins: 用 imap 算云
<blueghost> 不是通过 浏览器 抓取的怎么办
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯,解决了.不过为啥要resolve下呢?
<stalins> 那好吧
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: ?
<cursorzz> anticlockwise, 我是怕li下只能独显
<jiero> cu
<cursorzz> anticlockwise, 错了,集显
<stalins> 那我换
<jiero> cursorzz: 看文档就知道。
<cursorzz> ati的好像是可以的
<caleb-> stalins: 有看片子没？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) e17 的 news 控件 设置代理服务貌似 不起作用. 浏览器 相同的设置则没问题
<cursorzz> 我跟喜欢n卡
<stalins> revolution os?
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 那你去问阿无奈
<alvin_rxg> *问问
 * jiero 还在梦游买了 N900后 运行 e16
<jiero> ^_^
<cursorzz> 额头
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 问了, 没回应
<cursorzz> e17 正式了没?
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 如何在news module 设置代理服务  是这样翻译吗 -- how to set proxy in news module
<stalins> 而且gmail有pop3
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: y
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) in news module 这个 对不对
<anticlockwise> cursorzz: 当然不会，linux下用独显的多着呢
<jiero> anticlockwise: 问下，见过有人用maemo么？
<MaskRay> 有些键用右侧的 Alt
<cfy> Destine: emacs上的slime可是相当好的cl的ide.所以.....
<metbsd> 现在还有没pop3的email吗
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: y
<Destine> cfy, 搞不定，求教程。
<cfy> MaskRay: 今天写了一个cl,跑得比pl快了.文本处理
<cfy> Destine: ?搞不定什么?
<cursorzz> anticlockwise, 明天我去看点脑的时候,带个u盘,
<anticlockwise> jiero: 木有诶～～
<cfy> pocoyo: 水牛好
<Kandu> cfy: 不知道
<cursorzz> anticlockwise, 直接上我的mint
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) thx, 回应了, 我去看看
<jiero> anticlockwise: 谢了。
<Destine> cfy, emacs。。。
<anticlockwise> cursorzz: 独显的话，还是选NV的卡比较好办
<pocoyo> cfy: 我不好
<Destine> pocoyo, 水牛好。
<blueghost> jiero:) 你知道???
<cfy> Destine: emacs的教程?C-h t
<MaskRay> cfy: ?
<cursorzz> anticlockwise, 是的.我深有感触
<jiero> blueghost: 看着是同一个颜色。。。
<Destine> cfy, 不不不，图文并茂女生型的。
<cfy> MaskRay: 把以前的一个pl程序用cl重写了.如果不算内存的话.sbcl比perl快.貌似是2倍
<jiero> Destine: 给我一份。
<cfy> Destine: 我想想
<cfy> Destine: 不过要图干啥?
<blueghost> jiero:) 什么意思
<Destine> cfy, 我喜欢来着。。。happy给我做的教程都带图。
<jiero> blueghost: 我不知道。
<jiero> 。。。
<cfy> Destine: Sams Teach Yourself Emacs in 24 Hours
<jiero> 刚才就没看你的问题
<microcai> good
<cursorzz> 我去网上再看看电脑去
<Destine> cfy, 要24小时。。。
<MaskRay> emacs-24 有变化了
<jiero> ...
<cfy> Destine: 等下,我找找
<jiero> 24x小时呃。
<MaskRay> daemon 似乎是无视当前 frame 的环境变量设置
<cfy> MaskRay: 有变化了?我貌似只有在wangying那里看到过
<MaskRay> Destine: http://xahlee.org/emacs/emacs.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Xah Emacs Tutorial
<stalins> 但是雷鸟显然不支持pop3
 * cursorzz ??
<edison0354> cfy: 你要开始泡MM了？
 * cursorzz :>)
<cfy> edison0354: 何以见得?
<cursorzz> edison0354, 这里会有mm马?
<cfy> Destine: http://docs.huihoo.com/homepage/shredderyin/emacs24.zip
<MaskRay> microcai: systemd 的服务里怎么指定 环境变量
<cfy> Destine: http://docs.huihoo.com/homepage/shredderyin/emacs_doc.html
<edison0354> cfy: 额，那干啥要图文并茂女生型？
<edison0354> cursorzz: ……
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<jiero> cursorzz: ...
<cfy> edison0354: 是 Destine在求...
<edison0354> cfy: 我错了……
<cursorzz> edison0354, 我表示怀疑? 你是的?
<edison0354> cursorzz: ……
<jiero> cursorzz: mm是管理员
<edison0354> cursorzz: 你再说小心被T……
<cursorzz> edison0354, 这个太......
<Destine> edison0354, 你。。。咳咳。。。
<cursorzz> edison0354, 有歧义
<edison0354> Destine: 额
<qjy> 我好久之后重装virtualbox，出现了问题。http://code.bulix.org/skjiq5-79892
<xiamx> 问下 HP OEM的读卡机总是在I/O wait，搞得load一直特高，有没有什么解决方案？
<cursorzz> 作为极少泡irc的,我表示压力很大
<Destine> cfy, 哪有图文并茂女生型了！
<cfy> MaskRay: 还是emacs24图多 XD
<cfy> Destine: emacs24那本书里有 Figure 3.10
<cfy> Destine: 这就是图.....
<MaskRay> cfy: ...
<cfy> Destine: 虽然比较丑.....
<MaskRay> cfy: 双色的?
<Destine> cfy, 你。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 黑白啊
<cfy> Destine: 弹出窗口的....
<cfy> Destine: MaskRay给的那个也有图啊.只是比较少....
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) liferea 相同的proxy设置可以, e17的那个不行
 * jiero 好奇Destine为什么要emacs ？
<cfy> MaskRay: slime真好用 :)
<MaskRay> cfy: haskell-mode真好用 :)
<soiamso> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/143204.htm 互联网泡沫又来了？
<cfy> MaskRay: 呵呵.
<txc> 呃  依然没找到一个适合的桌面维基软件……
<jiero> txc: 简单的zim wiki不好？
<lemonhall> txc: 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<jiero> txc: 那么创建个mediawiki
<lemonhall> txc: 给你说了就用gEdit
<qjy> 有谁能都我看一下。virtualbox。http://code.bulix.org/skjiq5-79892
<caleb-_-> txc: moinmoin 不错
<lemonhall> txc: gEdit+github足够了
<txc> 哇 谢谢大家
<txc> 我挨个试试
<caleb-_-> qjy: 内核模块和 vbox 不匹配
<qjy> caleb:那怎么处理呢？
<jiero> qjy: 升级vbox或者降级内核？
<myke2> MaskRay: 黑书上有个题, 说2 * n的矩形, 每个格子有1个数字, 现在要选出至多k个, 让权值和最大.
<caleb-_-> qjy: 上论坛搜编译 vbox 内核模块
<caleb-_-> qjy: 很简单的
<qjy> caleb-_-:thank you! 我去试试。
<myke2> MaskRay: 选出至多k个子矩形
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 要用俩程序来看 新闻,好累啊
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 呃
<myke2> MaskRay: 你怎么做的
<blueghost> #e没人回应我, 痛苦啊
<MaskRay> myke2: dp[i][j][k] 表示选了 i 个,第 0 1 行长度分别是 j k
<myke2> MaskRay: 什么意思?
<myke2> MaskRay: DP的时候是否是从2种: 1. 0, 1行单行选择子矩形 2. 从min(j, k)开始选择2*p的子矩形?
<txc> lemonhall: 谢谢你，我学学先
<MaskRay> myke2: 是的
<MaskRay> microcai: systemd 的服务怎么指定环境变量
<alpha080> txc: moinmoin
<blueghost> 另一个引发大量“灌输”、“洗脑”批评的教案是初小的“我学会了唱国歌”，当中要求学生大声说出“我为自己是一个中国人而高兴”。
<blueghost> 香港的
<caleb-_-> MaskRay: 写个脚本？
<blueghost> 有人说是‘洗脑’，只要看看美、法等西方国家这方面的制度，就会看到这种必要的‘洗脑’是一种国际惯例
<pocoyo`> MaskRay: emacs24有啥看的?
<blueghost> 也有专栏作者提出另类观点，一些人认为在当今信息爆炸的年代，香港的教育政策越是“洗脑”，学生反而会越懂批判，也有人讽刺说，中国历史科没落，也就谈不上国民教育，学生的脑袋本来就是空荡荡，也不用去洗了。
<adam8157> 24都出了?
<txc> alpha080: 这个，是本地的么
<myke2> MaskRay: 我这样, dp[i][j][k]表示前i列, 第(i + 1)列的选择状况如下定义: 0表示(i + 1)列什么都没选, 1, 2分别表示第0, 1行选择, 3表示0, 1行都选择并且是被两个1 * p形式的矩形覆盖, 7表示0, 1行都选择并且被2 * p形式覆盖, j表示前i行内部选择的矩形个数(不包括越界的)
<alpha080> 可以在本地设置，也可以在服务器上设置
<txc> 我安装了之后，没有找到在哪里……
<myke2> MaskRay: 不知道是否对
<txc> alpha080: 我安装后没找到在什么地方……
<txc> 没有图形界面么……
<MaskRay> caleb-_-: systemd 用 execl/execv/execle 执行 ExecStart 的吧
<alpha080> 晕，有的，要用浏览器的
<alpha080> txc: 你搜索下 dropbox moinmoin，会有你想要的
<myke2> MaskRay: 这样似乎是O(1)转移
<caleb-_-> MaskRay: 用 execl/execv/execle 也可以跑脚本吧？
 * jiero 想对 blueghost 说 委屈了世界也不能委屈自己
<MaskRay> caleb-_-: 嗯
<caleb-_-> txc: 是想要做啥用？
<txc> caleb-_-: 就记录些笔记什么的
<txc> 方便整理……
<myke2> MaskRay: 转移方程比较复杂, 要对k讨论
<caleb-_-> txc: moinmoin 有个人桌面版，也有服务器版
<txc> 有时候遇到问题，搜索解决之后，就把那些忘掉了……
<MaskRay> caleb-_-: 可以^但要指定绝对路径
<caleb-_-> txc: 也可以试试 tomboy 之类的
<txc> 所以想用个什么软件统一管理起来，并且以后可以方便导出的比如 html  比如pdf
<txc> 能记录想维基那样的笔记 就最好了
<jiero> txc: 那些。。。有keepnote
<caleb-_-> txc: moinmoin 有个 wikiserver.py, 运行后就是个人版，然后用浏览器开 http://127.0.0.1:8080/
<txc> caleb-_-: 谢谢你 我搜索下
<MaskRay> myke2: 0 都不取; 1 取上; 2 取下; 3 取上下
<caleb-_-> moinmoin 好处是不用 db, 全部是纯文字
<caleb-_-> 转啥都方便
<MaskRay> myke2: 前一列得状态是 s
<MaskRay> myke2: 当前列的状态是 s'
<caleb-_-> 个人用的还 db 就太蛋疼了
<txc> caleb-_-: 好的，我先学学……
<blueghost> jiero:) 不委屈, 看 bbc 看到的
<MaskRay> myke2: s' != s && s' 需要增加 1
<MaskRay> myke2: s' != s && s' 选择的矩形数需要增加 1
 * adam8157 帮妹子找个北京的工作, 两年工作经验, C可以, 有Linux平台开发经验, 偏好OpenGL...
<txc> 我使用sudo apt-get install python-moinmoin 就可以了吧
<caleb-_-> adam8157: 这么好的条件应该很好找吧
<caleb-_-> 男女搭配，干活不累
<microcai> adam8157:  go RH
<cfy> MaskRay: C-u M-x的话,参数是作为第一个参数么?
<caleb-_-> txc: 应该可以
<adam8157> caleb-_-: 好找, 但是不是很满意
<microcai> adam8157:  she did customer service, you did developing job
<adam8157> microcai: 估计不行
<microcai> adam8157: . .. ...
<adam8157> microcai: 她水平还不到
<pocoyo> Destine: 在学emacs?
<microcai> adam8157:  try it!
<caleb-_-> adam8157: mm搞图象的？
<MaskRay> cfy: 作为 interactive 中的 prefix argument
<txc> caleb-_-: 这个配置的话，没有图形界面是吗/
<Destine> pocoyo, 嗯哪。
<caleb-_-> 国内opengl用的人多么？
<adam8157> caleb-_-: 就是之前在做opengl而已
<caleb-_-> txc: moinmoin 是 web only
<cfy> MaskRay: 那么如何以函数形式的时候,比如(foo xxx)这里怎么填呢?
<adam8157> caleb-_-: android在用opengl es 1.x
<caleb-_-> txc: 浏览器就是图形界面啊
<cfy> MaskRay: 就是如何以函数来达到这个效果
<txc> 呃，那我  该怎么打开它呢？
<caleb-_-> adam8157: 那是 es
<MaskRay> cfy: defun 里第一行写 (interactive "p")
<txc> 已经安装好了的说。
<caleb-_-> adam8157: 果断创业，写 iOS / android apps
<MaskRay> cfy: 你查查例子，我都忘了
<cfy> MaskRay: 你是说要改函数的了?
<adam8157> caleb-_-: 她之前也是es...呵呵
<txc> 我先搜搜看
<adam8157> caleb-_-: 估计她水平不够
<caleb-_-> 写 iOS / android apps 的人多，赚钱的少
<cfy> MaskRay: 我是调用不是自己定义的函数.哦.我再研究一下
<myke2> MaskRay: 最后一个取上下要分的
<myke2> MaskRay: 比如
<myke2> MaskRay: XXXXXX
<myke2> MaskRay:  XXXXXX
<myke2> MaskRay: 这样是2个矩形
<blueghost> 好讨厌啊
<blueghost> 好讨厌啊
<txc> caleb-_-: 这个还得配置Apache是么
<blueghost> 谁知道有没有 rss 代理 的服务器
<pocoyo> Destine: orgmode是王道
<MaskRay> myke2: ?
<myke2> MaskRay: 你这样会算成3个矩形吧?
<Destine> pocoyo, 我要去买两只仓鼠。
<pocoyo> Destine: 买仓鼠干啥
<Destine> pocoyo, 长得好萌。
<pocoyo> Destine: 木见过
<blueghost> Destine:) 送给我俩猫吗
<blueghost> Destine:) 送给我俩猫做点心吗
<Destine> 哼！！！！
<blueghost> .....
<blueghost> Destine:) 踢我干嘛
<MaskRay> myke2: s != s' && s' && s != 3 ?
<pocoyo> blueghost: 活该啊
<blueghost> pocoyo:) 怎么了
<blueghost> pocoyo:) 猫天性就是吃鼠的啊
<Destine> blueghost, 谁让你把仓鼠给你家猫当点心了！！！
<myke2> MaskRay: 我是另外记出一个状态7表示这两个被一个2*形式的矩形覆盖
<blueghost> Destine:) 那你买了仓鼠后, 我送你俩猫, 这样好了吧
<MaskRay> myke2: 要5个状态
<Destine> blueghost, 什么颜色的？
<blueghost> 有什么办法可以让用不了 proxy 的程序, 用 proxy
<blueghost> 黄色的,普通的家猫
<MaskRay> blueghost: proxychains
<myke2> MaskRay: 0, 1, 2, 3, 7
<MaskRay> myke2: 7有什么特殊意义？
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 最近 emacs 有啥新进展没有你
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 但 我那个 是 e17 的一个 module, 难不成 整个 e17 来 proxychains?
<Destine> blueghost, 你那有猫宝宝么？
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 没有 具体执行程序的
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 没折腾，前两天做了个 emacs-git 的 ebuild 用来装 git mirror 的 emacs 24
<blueghost> Destine:) 刚生了四个小猫
<myke2> MaskRay: 3 = 2^0 + 2^1, 7 = 2^0 + 2^1 + 2^2 表示3和7的special relationship
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 这情况怎么办
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 相当于 e17 的插件的.
<Destine> blueghost, 给我一只吧。。。
<MaskRay> blueghost: 好久没用 e17 了(用的时间也不长)
<blueghost> Destine:) 太远了. 你在哪
<Destine> blueghost, 北京。
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 哦, 强烈推荐
<MaskRay> blueghost: 似乎是一个模块挂就得整个重启吧
<blueghost> Destine:) 太远了, 一南一北
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 不会啊
<MaskRay> blueghost: 速度确实快
<NoIE> 为什么我在论坛贴的水贴都有那么多人回复，而正经的讨论贴却没多少人看？
<Destine> 求北京家里有猫宝宝的给我一只。。。
<blueghost> Destine:) 你不是养仓鼠吗
<NoIE> derekyang: 我妈妈在网上认识好多喜欢猫的，有好多想送出小猫的。
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 好痛苦啊
<alvin_rxg> ？
<pocoyo> MaskRay: git 下载eamcs 24 的卡不卡
<microcai> emacs 24 dou chulai le ?
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 个人感觉比 bzr 快
<NoIE> derekyang: 想要小猫的话，请留下联系方式。
<microcai> pocoyo:  there is ebuild in china overlay
<MaskRay> microcai: developing
<pocoyo> microcai: 请讲中文
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 人家有困难
<Destine> NoIE, chenyueg@ubuntu.com~
<NoIE> Destine：收到。
<MaskRay> myke2: 找得到出处？
<myke2> MaskRay: 没数据, 所以难以知道正确性
<myke2> MaskRay: IOI2000 中国国家集训队原创试题
<microcai> pocoyo:  can't
<microcai> pocoyo:  havn't develop ibus-tty yet
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) feedburner <= 这个网站 干嘛的. 好像挺出名的, 是不是类似我这个要求的
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 自己看啊……
<pocoyo> microcai: i see
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 英文啊, 并且主页 被封, 我上的是 替换地址
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: google的
<blueghost> 哦
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 什么是 ebuild in china?
<Rothsdad> hi
<^k^> Rothsdad, 好  ㍮ 
<Rothsdad> 如何建立一个无线,然后共享上网呢?
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈啊哈哈哈,还真可以
<moriramar> microcai: 你有用 firefox 的 webm 支持嗎？
<Destine> 求猫咪。。。
<Rivsen> ^_^
<roylez_> Destine: http://i.min.us/inMRW.jpg
<^k^> 新⇨ 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 无法访问特定网址的问题,求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=331836&p=2333755 几天以前都是可以访问ikeepu.com的 突然不能访问了,同学的电脑却可以 然后去官方的群里面反馈 .刚好遇到有人报告出错 .群主也在,修补了服务器bug .可是我这儿还是不能访问,只好着办法修了 还有我是闪讯不定netkeeper ...
<moriramar> 我記得之前看過個網站專門放貓圖的。
<Destine> roylez, 求领养。
<moriramar> 只要輸入分辨率，什麼樣的都可以持。
<roylez_> Destine: ...我不考虑领养，也没钱包养...
<Rivsen> 有人在用git吗
<roylez_> Rivsen: .
<MaskRay> pocoyo: gentoo-china-overlay，每个 overlay 有官方 portage 外的一些 ebuild，ebuild 是一个告诉 emerge 软件包首页、描述、如何获取软件包源码、如何编译、安装的一个文件
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 完全听不懂
<microcai> moriramar:  firefox not ready now
<microcai> moriramar:  I'm install gentoo.can only have weechat @ this moment
<Destine> roylez, 好想养一只。
<moriramar> microcai: weechat?
<roylez_> Destine: 这只太肥了
<microcai> moriramar:  weechat
<moriramar> microcai: I see.
<MaskRay> microcai: 我把 www-client/firefox 的 ipc startup-notification libnotify dbus 都去掉了，但是那个 dbus 问题还在
<Destine> roylez, 嗯。而且太大了。
<microcai> microcai:  cli irc client
<moriramar> microcai: I am talking about firefox's webm requires alsa and no oss4 support.
<microcai> moriramar:  firefox ipc is for plugins.
<moriramar> microcai: what will you do about it.
<moriramar> ipc?
<roylez_> Destine: For a balanced life, you need a dog to adore you, and a cat to ignore you. <---- 很久以前看到的，我还是更喜欢狗
<microcai> moriramar:  then use alsa. let alsa output to oss
<stalins> 嗨
<moriramar> microcai: ... Why would I make it so ugly? Then how about directly use alsa.
<Destine> roylez, 好玩。
<stalins> 谁知道怎么解决wine的中文乱码？
<Guest33168> 继续求救分区表恢复
<moriramar> Guest33168: 說下情况。
<pocoyo> roylez_: 我喜欢异性多一些
<moriramar> stalins: LC_ALL="zh_CN.UTF-8" wine
<roylez_> pocoyo: 你喜欢母牛多一些
<stalins> ？
<stalins> 详细点
<stalins> 谢谢
<roylez_> Destine: 100多M的升级文件，下完了就睡觉。好久没升级了
<moriramar> microcai: I became sceptic about the future of OSS4 gradually. till now 4.2.2004.
<pocoyo> stalins: wine 出来的都没什么好东西啊
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 白干了
<Destine> roylez, 主席晚安。
<moriramar> microcai: Does not support ThinkPad E31's ear-plug-autoswitch.
<stalins> 我爸炒股啊……
<moriramar> microcai: I think it lacks the support and will became worse and worse.
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) bbc的是 atom 而非 rss, e17的new module 不支持
<myke2> MaskRay: 还有一个并行期望值, 不知道你做过否, 是acm的题
<blueghost> 他奶奶的
<Guest33168> 用xp的磁盘管理，把分区删除了
<Guest33168> diskgen似乎对ext4和btrfs无效
<moriramar> microcai: What's your opinion.
<roylez_> Destine: 今天看了部诡异的电影，你要看不？
<moriramar> Guest33168: 強力推蒍 testdisk
<moriramar> Guest33168: 前些天我用這個找回我的數據修复我分區的。
<Guest33168> 嗯，什么版本的？dos？
<txc> caleb-_-, 哎呀
<myke2> Guest33168: Linux
<Destine> roylez, 叫什么？
<moriramar> Guest33168: for winxp for linux 都有
<myke2> moriramar: testdisk?
<moriramar> myke2: yes
<roylez_> Destine: 重生男人
<myke2> moriramar: 上次好像听说可能会有问题的
<txc> 我添加了moinmoin的信息之后，apache就启动不起来了，说是配置有问题……
<roylez_> Destine: 看到最后，结局很诡
<txc> 我是按照网上的方法做的…… 是不是添加的位置有问题呢。
<moriramar> myke2: 我不知道。我用的很好。數據全搶救回來了。
<moriramar> Guest33168: 先用 testdisk 把數據全備份了，再用它修復。
<txc> 应该怎么配置呢……
<syq> 磁盘镜像？
<syq> 我一次删了n个分区呢
 * syq 以后一定备份分区表
<zhangkaixuan> 兄弟们 。。。。 兄弟们啊。。。。 你们去我那里的时候 顺便给评论下吧。。。
<zhangkaixuan> 真的很需要你们的评论。。。 哪怕就是说着玩啊...
<moriramar> zhangkaixuan: 廣告？人氣？收入？
<syq> 什么东西？
<moriramar> syq: 他是OSMSG的站務人員。
<zhangkaixuan> www.osmsg.com
<microcai> moriramar:  alsa can't do sound mix.
<moriramar> microcai: and you hate pulseaudio?
<microcai> moriramar:  you need more urgly pulseaudio to do so ......
<zhangkaixuan> mriramar: 人气吧  收入的话 我一年的adsese才不到20美元....
<moriramar> microcai: Maybe I can bear it now, since newest version of Skype needs pulseaudio.
<microcai> moriramar:  so, just redirect alsa output to oss if the app can only use alsa
<moriramar> microcai: no matter alsa/oss
<microcai> moriramar:  use old skype
<zghaia> 我 没进错吧，看到两个人用英语？？
<blueghost> 哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈, 可以转换格式的, 转换成rss就好了
<blueghost> 原来 美国的 idea 要什么有什么啊
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 原来 美国的 idea 要什么有什么啊
<moriramar> microcai: no distfiles for old skype...
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: yo
<moriramar> microcai: Google gives me a lot of fake links.
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 太可怕了
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 怎么
<zhangkaixuan> 兄弟们 osmsg.com很需要人气。。。大家过去的时候顺便留下脚印 随便评论下吗
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 还要不要人活啊
<moriramar> zhangkaixuan: 我會支持的。
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 他们活着就好
<zghaia> zhangkaixuan: 呃。。。
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 什么都给他们想去了.
<zhangkaixuan> moriramar: 谢了
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 嗯
<zhangkaixuan> zghaia: 兄台 看文章的时候只要拉到最下面就可以看到评论框 输入你像输入的
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 留点东西让我们也想想啊. 想到一个新想法, 他们早就想到了.
<microcai> moriramar:  I had one ;)
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 国内人不需要，国内老板更不需要
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 让点构思啊
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 艾
<zghaia> 哇塞，Mrcon用root帐号进的IRC ，有意思啊
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 开心，人人，微波，哪个不是抄外面的……
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:)
<xiamx> 现在有人了我再问下.. HP OEM的读卡机总是在I/O wait，搞得load一直特高，有没有什么解决方案？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 算了, 能上bbc 就好了
<xiamx> crossover 现在减价中，有人买了么？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 不用外部程序看 feed 就行.
<zghaia> hv54也是用的root帐号上的IRC，汗
<moriramar> xiamx: Wine 用戶表示毫無壓力。
<moriramar> xiamx: 上個 Kernel bug 吧。
<moriramar> zghaia: 都怎麼看的？
<moriramar> zghaia: 還有你在做什麼？
<zghaia> 呃，他们退出的时候有显示
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 又碰到新问题, 怎么在 chrome 设置 代理服务器.
<xiamx> moriramar, 是kernel bug 还是 hald?
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: chrome --proxy:"blabla"
<moriramar> xiamx: 現在 Linux 還有用 HAL 的嗎？
<moriramar> xiamx: Udev 也有可能，不過驅動不是 Kernel 提供的嗎？
<myke2> moriramar: 好像ubuntu还会hal
<moriramar> myke2: …………………………
<moriramar> myke2: 我错了。
<zghaia> blueghost: 有插件吧
<xiamx> moriramar, ubuntu LTS还在用hald
<moriramar> 我真的錯了。
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我去找找有没有插件, 不想所有网站 都用代理服务器
<blueghost> zghaia:) 我去找找
<moriramar> xiamx: 不了解了，你內核是？
<xiamx> 我想知道怎么去debug
<zghaia> moriramar: 我没干嘛啊
<metbsd> 有人用cvs吗
<xiamx> moriramar, 2.6.32-22-generic #36-Ubuntu SMP
<moriramar> xiamx: 呃，我覺得你回報给人家人家可能會建議你去用新版本吧。
<xiamx> moriramar, 肯定的... 但是我用LTS就是不想用bleeding edge的
<zghaia> blueghost: 插件名叫proxy switchy
<moriramar> xiamx: 你試試看拿個新版本的 Linux 的 LiveCD 吧。
<metbsd> 没人用cvs吗
<moriramar> xiamx: 拿那個試下看看。
<moriramar> xiamx: 如果沒什麼問题的話，為了硬件，你就用下新的吧。
<metbsd> cvs update: move away x11/fast-user-switch-applet/patches/patch-ab; it is in the way
<metbsd> 我怎么老是有这个，是错误吗
<xiamx> 嗯.. 先找找问题在哪，如果是内核我就自己编译个，hald的我就去换版本了..
<blueghost> xdp-open 谁知道怎么用, man 英文看不懂
<myke2> blueghost: xdg-open?
<xiamx> xdp ? xdg?
<blueghost> xdg-open { file | URL } 啥意思啊
<xiamx> blueghost, xdg-open 文件
<blueghost> myke2:) 貌似可以设置 默认浏览器的
<blueghost> xiamx:) 详细点, 例如我让 firefox 打开 网页怎么做
<myke2> blueghost: 类似windows中的文件关联
<xiamx> blueghost, xdg-open ubuntu.org.cn
<blueghost> myke2:) 怎么做呢
<xiamx> blueghost, xdg-open http://ubuntu.org.cn
<zghaia> MRcon又用root帐号进来了，:-)
<blueghost> xiamx:) 酱紫 用什么来打开呢
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<myke2> blueghost: man里面有
<xiamx> blueghost, 看你的 xdg的设置
<myke2> blueghost: EXAMPLES
<blueghost> myke2:) 看不懂啊
<xiamx> blueghost, 如果默认是firefox就用FF，是chrome就用chrome
<blueghost> xiamx:) 就是怎么设置默认啊
<xiamx> blueghost, 如果你用gnome，可以看 －首选应用程序－设置
<Kandu> blueghost: xdg-settings set default-web-browser 啟動器
<blueghost> xiamx:) 不是 gnome
<blueghost> Kandu:) thx
<blueghost> Kandu:) 我也找到这个命令了, 看 man
<zghaia> 咦 ^_^ bachue 估计是学生啊，也用的IPv6
<xiamx> zghaia, 你这个stalker
<Kandu> blueghost: 你說太多話了
<happyaron> ...
<blueghost> Kandu:) 怎么了
<zghaia> xiamx: 什么是 stalker？？
<xiamx> zghaia, 偷窥别人
<zghaia> 没有啊
<xiamx> zghaia, 你哪弄来的ipv6
<zghaia> xiamx: 学校的
<blueghost> Kandu:) 我怎么了, 有问题就要问
<xiamx> zghaia, 哪个学校这么好，给ipv6
<zghaia> xiamx: 我用的终端版的IRC 工具，就可以看到IP
<zghaia> xiamx: 某些高校有
<blueghost> xdg-settings: unknown desktop environment
<blueghost> 提示这个
<blueghost> 提示这个
<caleb-> 教育网不是都普及 ipv6 了么？
<zghaia> caleb-: 不全是，但至少部分有
<nick0> da 部分
<xiamx> blueghost, 你用的什么box? 还是e17?
<blueghost> e17
<Kandu> blueghost: 呃，問，問，問。啊，我看 man 知道了。是不是多話了？
<blueghost> Kandu:) xdg-settings: unknown desktop environment 提示这个, 这个怎么办
<zghaia> blueghost:哇， 都用这种WM。
<myke2> caleb-: 显然不是
<xiamx> blueghost, 意思是 未知桌面环境
<myke2> zghaia: 用awesome吧
<blueghost> xiamx:) 我知道, 该怎么办啊
<nick0> ubuntu vpn怎么用
<xiamx> myke2, awesome +1
<zghaia> myke2: 用Ubuntu的面对你们伤不起
<xiamx> blueghost, google “xdg-settings: unknown desktop environment e17 ”
<metbsd> rm -fr /*
<myke2> zghaia: Ubuntu也用awesome啊
<nick0> ubuntu vpn怎么用
<myke2> zghaia: Ubuntu不错的
<caleb-> Ubuntu也用awesome啊
<zghaia> metbsd: 你的命令太邪恶了吧
<nick0> awesome是啥子东西
<metbsd> 打错了
<zghaia> nick0: 你应该问，它是不是可以吃的
<nick0> 为什么在ubuntu下empathy能用irc，kubuntu下就不能？？
<lolicon> macosx 怎么设默认 ttl
<zghaia> nick0: 推荐你用irssi
<zghaia> kevinyoung 也是用的root帐号，我无语了
<nick0> 呃，都没有人回答我  伤不起啊
<zghaia> nick0: 我不是回答了吗
<Kandu> 唔，opc 提供交叉編譯可執行檔案下載了 http://machinelife.org/opc/
<xiamx> nick0, 因为太深奥
<xiangfu> nick0: 提问之前先GOOGLE一下
<nick0> zghaia: 呃，正好饿了
<nick0> zghaia: 把他吃了
<zghaia> nick0: irssi是终端下用的，很不错的，不管是KDE还是gnome
<zghaia> nick0: 都可以用
<zghaia> 不信算了，我现在就正在用
<nick0> xiamx: 太深奥了 大家都不会
<xiangfu> awesome + 1
<xiamx> nick0, 是啊是阿
<zghaia> jeffma: 你用的代理上的IRC
<alpha080> Stalker....
<caleb-> awesome + 1
<alpha080> R u panda?
<zghaia> alpha080: 我不是故意的，我的那个IRC 工具自己显示的
<nick0> xiamx: google了不会才问的  我懂规距的
<alpha080> Which tool?
<zghaia> 每次有人进入或者退出这个频道就会显示 对方的账户和IP
<nick0> zghaia: 我喜欢empathy的界面
<zghaia> nick0: 用过irssi你就知道方便了
<xiamx> 我把进出的提示关了..在1000人的频道很不好用
<zghaia> xiamx: 看来还是终端下的工具给力
<xiangfu> nick0: vpn 有三种，你想用那一咱？
<xiamx> zghaia, 那是当然
<myke2> zghaia: 搜索: gnome awesome
<xiangfu> nick0: vpn 需要服务器？你的服务器支持那一种？
<xiangfu> nick0: 你的ＶＰＮ服务是谁配置的，直接问他就可以了。
<moriramar> nick0: 用 konversation，KDE下。
<xiangfu> zghaia: awesome windows manager
<nick0> xiamx: 我学校也用ipv6  vpn是不是能用这个的
<zghaia> myke2:怎么都向我推荐起WM了
<alpha080> zghaia: irssi的哪个插件？
<zghaia> alpha080: 不用插件啊
<xiangfu> nick0: VPN 需要连接服务器。
<xiamx> nick0, 不要指着我说话...
<zghaia> nick0: 有IPv6直接翻啊
<xiangfu> http://awesome.naquadah.org/
<xiangfu_> try 1 try irssi.
<xiangfu_> hmm..
<nick0> zghaia: 在六维上有个同学自己弄了个vpn
<nick0> zghaia: 但我连不上
<xiangfu_> 应该学习一下怎么用IRSSI. 一直用XCHAT
<zghaia> nick0: 我是直接的IPv6上的IRC
<zghaia> nick0: 还有很多不错的代理
<xiamx> http://awesome.naquadah.org/images/screen.png   右边这俩是什么程序
<nick0> zghaia: ipv6怎么irc
<zghaia> nick0: freenode有IPv6服务器的
<xiangfu_> xiamx: mutt
<nick0> zghaia: 详细点
<nick0> zghaia: 你用六维吗？
<zghaia> nick0: ipv6.chat.freenode.net
<xiamx> xiamx, 嗯右下角的是Mutt，右上呢?
<zghaia> nick0: 这是freenode的IPv6服务器
<myke2> xiamx: vim和mutt
<zghaia> nick0:我上CGBT
<myke2> xiamx: 你看awesome panel
<nick0> zghaia: 要怎么设置
<nick0> zghaia: 哦  感觉还是六维东西多一些
<xiamx> myke2, ... 一直没注意有panel
<yunfan> http://geek42.info/article/enhancement-of-beijing-traffic.rst
<zghaia> nick0: 呃，你用empthy，不是要先建一个帐号吗
<nick0> zghaia: 建了  但是就是不行  在ubuntu下可以   在kubuntu下就不行了
<zghaia> nick0: 建的时候修改freenode的服务器地址就是了
<zghaia> nick0: 反正我用irssi很好用
<nick0> zghaia: irssi里怎么用ipv6
<zghaia> nick0: irssi需要的修改配置文件
<nick0> z
<zghaia> nick0: 我具体也是google的
<nick0> zghaia: 这个有点……
<zghaia> nick0: 现在忘了
<myke2> slim支持切换账户么
<nick0> zghaia: 以后再说吧  学校也断网了
<zghaia> nick0: 不就google一下的事情吗，没什么吧
<zghaia> nick0: 呃
<xiangfu_> quit
<xiangfu`> top/joi
<xiamx> yunfan, 这开源节流让我想到《新宋》
<zghaia> 看来网上想不留下痕迹都不行。
<lolicon> 看来我的问题真的很难 。。
<blueghost> 他奶奶的, 设个默认浏览器还要看源码
<yunfan> xiamx: 没看过新宋
<xiamx> blueghost, 小众WM的悲剧
<xiamx> yunfan, 就是本闲书
<alpha080> blueghost: 你还不如用fvwm
<yunfan> xiamx: 穿越yy吧
<yunfan> blueghost: 用 tiling wm吧
<xiamx> yunfan, 不算太YY，挺严肃的
<xiamx> 对 ，用 awesome XD
<blueghost> fvwm 不也一样吗
<blueghost> xdg-setting 只对 gnome|kde|xface|lxde起作用
<xiamx> 小众悲剧...以后得把 JFS的分区换成ext的
<alpha080> blueghost: ee...
<myke2> blueghost: xdg在非gnome不能用?
<yunfan> xiamx: 怎么严肃了么 额
<blueghost> 其它的都一律被视为 xdg-settings: unknown desktop environment
<myke2> blueghost: 主要是nautilus的缘故吧
<blueghost> myke2:) 看源码 只支持 kde gnome xface lxde
<myke2> blueghost: 哦
<myke2> blueghost: xfce?
<myke2> blueghost: 也无所谓
<blueghost> myke2:) 不是, 现在貌似 在 .local/share/appletions 下的defaults.list 可以手动添加啊
<alpha080> blueghost: 悲剧了解
<blueghost> myke2 貌似是改这个的. 不过 shell 不大懂,还是一知半解
<knownbad> blueghost: 无所谓，反正你闲着没事干
<xiamx> 嗯反正闲着
<anticlockwise> iGnome: 有啥事？
<yunfan> Not So Fast: Sony's PlayStation Network Hacked Again    http://thenextweb.com/industry/2011/05/18/not-so-fast-sonys-playstation-network-hacked-again/
<yunfan> 索尼得罪黑客了
<alpha080> 索尼罪大恶极，按律当诛
<yunfan> 好吧
<void1> 看好索尼
<atone> 大家好
<^k^> atone, 好  ㍯ 
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 会shell吗
<alvin_rxg> ...
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 帮我看看 /usr/bin/xdg-open这个
<blueghost> 是shell脚本
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 应该看 open_generic 这里看
<alvin_rxg> 有啥好看的啊……
<blueghost> 好像不对
<blueghost> 看他怎么调用的
<alvin_rxg> 你要问啥……就让我看啊？……
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 貌似可以了. e17 是调用 xdg-open 来启动 默认浏览器的. xdg-...貌似只支持 gnome, kde, xface, lxde, generic 这几个. 不同的环境调用的不同.
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) generic 是啥. e17 是这个类别的吗
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 你管那么多干嘛……本地配置完了不就得了
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 就是不知道怎么本地配置啊. e17 不同其它的
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 配置啥呢？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 默认浏览器
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 看 xdg-open的源码, gnome, xface, kde, lxde的可以本地配置,但我用的是 e17
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 打开 firefox => 设置 => 默认浏览器
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 不行的
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 怎么？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 试过了, 只对 gnome,kde等有效
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) e17怎么设,设哪个,我现在有 opera, firefox, chrome, 来回设,都不变
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 看到有个问题, 从 xdg-open 上看, 默认的是 x-www-browser:firefox:mozilla:epiphany:konqueror:chromium-browser:google-chrome:$BROWSER
<blueghost> 这个顺序, 从 x-www-browser 的脚本看, 是 启动 chrome 的
<blueghost> 可能是这个问题
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 那你是怎么开浏览器的？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 在 e17 的news module中的条目点击 , 启动的浏览器, 现在是chrome
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 怎么看一个文件是链接文件. 我怀疑 x-www-browser 这个是链接文件
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 那它是怎么打开的啦
<lolicon> 显然是
<lolicon> 因为实际上就是
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) e17 的说明 是 sdg-open打开的
<blueghost> lolicon:) 怎么看 x-www-browser这个是链接文件, 用什么命令
<blueghost> lolicon:) 我怀疑改这个链接指向 firefox 就行
<lolicon> blueghost: ls ..
<alvin_rxg> text/html=firefox.desktop
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 改了, 是改 defaults.list 这个文件吗
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 改了,还是不行. 貌似还是 只在 gnome kde xface等起作用
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 不知道。问别人
<blueghost> lolicon:) 是链接文件, 但他链接又链接
<knownbad> test 测试
<blueghost> lolicon:) 行了, 他奶奶的
<^k^> knownbad, ....  ㍘ 
<blueghost> knownbad:) 什么意思
<blueghost> 各位如果要改 小众 wm 的默认浏览器, 改变 /etc/alternatives/x-www-browser 这个链接 指向指定的 浏览器启动器
<blueghost> lolicon:) 奇怪的是 浏览器 也是脚本, 不是直接的 运行文件
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 弄好了, 要改 默认浏览器, 改 /etc/alternatives/x-www-browser 链接
<zhangkaixuan> moriramar: 兄台 涕泪感谢 多谢兄弟的留言
<inode> microcai: 这样的声明合法么unsigned int a:3
<inode> microcai: 很郁闷这样的代码
<blueghost> inode:) 你有翻墙吗
<moriramar> zhangkaixuan: 沒事，我看還有tx大給你捧場呢。
<moriramar> zhangkaixuan: 能幫個忙嗎？
<blueghost> moriramar:) 你有翻墙吗
<zhangkaixuan> moriramar: 啥忙？
<moriramar> blueghost: 目前沒。
<blueghost> moriramar:) 看看在不翻墙的情况下 看 http://www.bbc.co.uk/zhongwen/simp/world/2011/05/110515_strauss_kahn.shtml
<blueghost> 是否可以
<inode> blueghost: 没事翻墙干吗
<moriramar> zhangkaixuan: 你能幫忙找下 mozilla 官方的 calendar-timezones.xpi 下載地址嗎？
<blueghost> 貌似我不翻墙 也能看 这个. 就是排版错版, 内容能看
<zhangkaixuan> moriramar: 我去试试
<moriramar> zhangkaixuan: 謝謝了。
<blueghost> 貌似我有翻墙, 博讯也能看. 怎么我没 起 vidalia 也能上 tor
<zhangkaixuan> moriramar: 就是这个吧Simple Timer + Clocks 1.3.3 ???
<blueghost> 奇怪
<inode> 这样的声明合法么unsigned int a:3,很郁闷这样的代码我居然不懂
<moriramar> zhangkaixuan: 麻煩给下地址吧，我主要是在寫 ebuild 要個公開的地址。
<moriramar> zhangkaixuan: 你在哪找到的？
<zhangkaixuan> moriramar: firefox附加组件中心 https://addons.mozilla.org/zh-CN/firefox/addon/simple-timer-clocks/
<moriramar> zhangkaixuan: 感謝！
<zhangkaixuan> moriramar: 嘿嘿 举手之劳
<moriramar> zhangkaixuan: 呃，這個不是的說……
<zhangkaixuan> moriramar: 只有着一个，这个插件是干吗用的？
<moriramar> zhangkaixuan: 那個附件名字叫 Timezone definition for Mozilla calendar，文件名是 calendar-timezones.xpi
<moriramar> zhangkaixuan: 是個 Mozilla 日曆的時區信息。
<blueghost> 這不是鐵觀音，那是觀音土，是一種迷魂藥，一聞即暈進而做案，輕者搶財劫色，重者殺害高價出售器官。非常殘忍，現已在廣東、河北、黑龍江天津等省市出現，請馬上轉告轉發所有親人。
<blueghost> 还有大蒜
<zhangkaixuan> moriramar: 是不是这个?  http://www.mozilla.org/projects/calendar/
<moriramar> 是這個項目。不過我沒看到那個特定插件。Calendar 中的 Lightning 一共有3個插件。
<zhangkaixuan> moriramar: 没有你说的这个插件。。google找不到 是不是名字错了?
<moriramar> zhangkaixuan: 沒，我是對着 ebuild 在找，找了一晚上了。
<moriramar> zhangkaixuan: 總之謝謝了。
<zhangkaixuan> moriramar: 找到了。。。 在google里面搜索 calendar-timezones.xpi 就会出来好几个 但是我这里都不能打开 都是被墙的...
<zhangkaixuan> http://www.google.com.hk/search?hl=zh-CN&newwindow=1&safe=strict&biw=1440&bih=743&q=calendar-timezones.xpi&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=
<Kandu> inode: 你看下 c 的 bit field
<Kandu> inode: 這樣的寫法用來位操作很是方便
<alvin_rxg> 大蒜洋葱
<knownbad> 煮饭了？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 什么大蒜洋葱
<alvin_rxg> 没事
<Fivesheep_> hola
<blueghost> 博讯的 feed 乱码
<knownbad> onion & garlic routing.
<Kandu> Fivesheep_: 晚上好啊，五羊
<Fivesheep_> 早上呢..
<knownbad> blueghost:
<knownbad> blueghost: 就你的tor。
<Fivesheep_> tor还能用?
<blueghost> fivesheep:) 我用着
<knownbad> hola muchacha.
<blueghost> 谁要 bbc 的 feed 的
<Fivesheep_> knownbad:  hi amigo
<blueghost> 不用翻墙
<linsux> 很慢的用
<blueghost> linsux:) 不是很慢
<blueghost> 解决不了 乱码的问题啊
<blueghost> 谁要 bbc 的 feed 的
<blueghost> 不用翻墙
<knownbad> 公安
<lofwind> 我想成为坐在路边鼓掌的 <- 好文。
<RuiZi> 困了~~~~~~~~
<RuiZi> 睡觉了啊~~~
<metbsd> 怎么没有freebsd-cn呢
<Kandu> metbsd: fb 社區不流行 irc 吧，連 #freebsd 也是非官方的
<metbsd> 准备玩下freebsd
<nalanfeng> 有人在吗？
<alvin_rxg> 没人
<nalanfeng> 呵呵
<nalanfeng> 你不是机器人吧
<alvin_rxg> 不是
<nalanfeng> 呵呵 这么晚还没睡
<alvin_rxg> 还早了
<nalanfeng> ？？
<nalanfeng> 你那里太阳出来了？
<alvin_rxg> 还没……
<nalanfeng> 我这里也是
<alvin_rxg> mtvtop 什么时候关了啊……
<nalanfeng> http://zhidao.baidu.com/question/213774087.html
<nalanfeng> 刚刚上百度知道看的
<nalanfeng> 2011年1月11日
<nalanfeng> 你大晚上再找音乐？
<alvin_rxg> 太他妈可惜了，mtvtop 可是资料最全面的
<nalanfeng> 没办法  河蟹啊
<alvin_rxg> 它也是挺注意版权的，都没提供下载，只有试听，试听也就是 60kbps 的烂音质
<alvin_rxg> 几年前就是照着它上面的榜单，去 狗爪 下歌……
<nalanfeng> 没办法  看来你很喜欢音乐
<nalanfeng> 要不推荐一些呗
<nalanfeng> 人呢？
<alvin_rxg> 不喜欢
<nalanfeng> 那么你是？
<alvin_rxg> 自从来了一个凤凰传奇，就来了千千万万个凤凰传奇
<alvin_rxg> 我要找 mtvtop 上面 2005年左右的榜单！他妈关了叫我上哪找
<nalanfeng> 我一般去虾米，看看有没有可以的集子，好听了就搞下来
<alvin_rxg> nalanfeng: 算了， 排行榜上面，80% 的歌手我不认识
<alvin_rxg> 我才多大呀……就不喜欢流行了……
<nalanfeng> 呵呵 你这么晚搞什么东东？
<alvin_rxg> 本来以为是我懒了，不爱下歌了。自从看到汪峰因为《春天里》在网上被人骂了，才知道这年头都他妈流行什么了
<alvin_rxg> 我在 deu
<nalanfeng> 不懂
<alvin_rxg> germany
<nalanfeng> 还是没懂
<alvin_rxg> 的过……
<alvin_rxg> 德国……
<nalanfeng> 哦 好远啊
<alvin_rxg> awesome wm 更新了！
<alvin_rxg> 太棒了！ awesome 3.4.10 修复了 xrandr 的问题！
<alvin_rxg> http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/cTblO9Ts0sQ/
 * knownbad @@~
<Fivesheep_> 上班去..
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 上次的德国妹呢？
<knownbad> adios.
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 不清楚
<knownbad> 你没把握？
<knownbad> 放心中国香肠不比德国香肠差。
<^k^>  06:27
#ubuntu-cn 2011-05-19
<larry__> good morning
<larry__> ^k^: good morning
<^k^> larry__, 你好，你今天上午好吗？  ㍠ 
<NoIE> 能看到我吗？
<NoIE> 各位帮帮忙，帮我找几个 t0r 的网桥。
<NoIE> 万分感谢。
<xiamx>  NoIE https://bridges.torproject.org/
<NoIE> xiamx: 不好意思，那个网址我暂时打不开。我猜，ISP 可能对使用过自由门的用户临时启用了白名单。
<kilior> :-S
 * ^k^ 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.04 
<chattan> 好安静的说
<NoIE> 刚刚万恶ISP让我上不了网。
<imtxc> zim里面，我该怎么插入<hr>呢……？
<chattan> |-)
<nosea> 大清早的有人否
<imtxc> 有的有的
<nosea> 呵呵，又是你啊。
<imtxc> 而不
<imtxc> 上课中……
<nosea> 上课你还上这个
<imtxc> 恩啊，老师叫自己上网
<lainme> 这是什么课……
<imtxc> 昨晚上没搞清楚在zim里面怎么插入一个<hr>
<nosea> 有这种课？
<imtxc> lainme: 网络安全
<lainme> 难道是要看你们随便上网会不会中毒或被入侵……额
<nosea> lainme: 你看的懂bootchart的图片不？
<lainme> nosea: 不懂
<imtxc> 差不多 教些什么小工具 小软件什么的
<nosea> imtxc： 你呢？
<imtxc> nosea: 没听说过呢
<nosea> 咋个都看不懂呢。。。
<lainme> 通过irc可以攻击的
<nosea> 这里不会就咱三个吧。
<imtxc> 看着人挺多瓦
<nosea> 懂的人请解释一下，提前谢谢了。
<nosea> 或者给个链接也行啊。
<nosea> imtxc： 难不成你网络工程的
<imtxc> nosea: 你说对了……
<sunningv> 冬瓜
<calebot> 每个 wiki 语法都不太一样的嘛
<lainme> calebot: 恩。不过可以转换嘛
 * MeaCulpa 喜欢吃德国香肠
 * calebot 喜欢让妹子吃德国香肠
 * MeaCulpa 应该让德国妹子吃中国香肠
<MeaCulpa> 图林根~~
<calebot> 中国香肠弯弯曲曲的…
 * MeaCulpa 关于wiki...受不了的一点就是公司流行Mediawiki,却没几个人有耐心遵守MediaWiki的markup,又不愿架markup简单的wiki
<imtxc> 昨晚装了mionmion 没会配置来着
<imtxc> moinmoin
<calebot> imtxc: dpkg -S wikiserver.py
<calebot> 然后运行 wikiserver.py
<calebot> imtxc: 不过 zim 也不错啊
 * MeaCulpa 支持DB-less wiki
<imtxc> calebot: 我在apache配置以后。就没法启动apache了
 * calebot 支持DB-less wiki
<calebot> imtxc: 不需要 apache
<calebot> imtxc: moinmoin 自带 simple server
<imtxc> 咦 moinmoin不需要apache??
<MeaCulpa> calebot: 那个，只能玩玩用吧
<imtxc> 这样的啊
<calebot> imtxc: localhost 用不需要
<MeaCulpa> 还是要挂一个http server, 人多的话
<imtxc> calebot: 好的 我试试看~
<calebot> MeaCulpa: 我放在 encfs 装个人隐私
 * lainme 支持dokuwiki
<MeaCulpa> calebot: o..
<imtxc> 我只是自己在自己的电脑上使用
<MeaCulpa> lainme: 握爪
<calebot> moinmoin 好处是跨平台
 * MeaCulpa 在dokuwiki放自己的一切
<calebot> 写日记啥的也很好
 * lainme dokuwiki还可以写blog
<Kandu> MeaCulpa: 不用數據庫來存儲資料的好處是？
<MeaCulpa> lainme: 我的blog就是dokuwiki
<calebot> encfs 保证不会被破解
<MeaCulpa> Kandu: 版本管理你的wiki-source
<lainme> MeaCulpa: 我也是
<Rivsen> 大家好！
<pocoyo> Rivsen: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<calebot> Kandu: 少量资料没必要用 db
<MeaCulpa> Kandu: 这就是最大的好处，你mysql里的数据diff，merge多麻烦
<Kandu> 嗯嗯
<MeaCulpa> 要用我也用sqlite...
<calebot> txt 王道
<calebot> moinmoin 还可以自己手动恶
<MeaCulpa> Kandu: 我写blog本地写好，再push进repo, 最后push进web dir
<calebot> moinmoin 还可以自己手动恶搞
<imtxc> 在zim里面 可以实现代码高亮什么的吗？
<calebot> 不知，没在用
<MeaCulpa> lainme: 求blog url,观摩
<calebot> lainme: 求blog url,观摩
<MeaCulpa> lainme: 我还在用那老的blog plugin...
<lainme> MeaCulpa: http://www.lainme.com，已经切换到blogtng了
<MeaCulpa> blogtng好用么...不敢换
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 早
<lainme> MeaCulpa: 我觉得还行，只是把元数据什么的用sqlite存储，文章内容等依然是txt。没了反垃圾评论，不过可以用验证码
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 早
<MeaCulpa> lainme: 元数据不用sqlite的话，迁移的确问题比较多，比如时间戳
<MeaCulpa> 完全用文件的时间戳还是不方便的，blog毕竟对时间有要求
 * MeaCulpa 破网
<MeaCulpa> blogtng评论放哪里...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 不用每天都骂吧
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 骂
<lainme> MeaCulpa: sqlite
<MeaCulpa> lainme: http://ucarenya.com/  我那个，脏兮兮的
<MeaCulpa> lainme: 唉，还没打开...
<lainme> MeaCulpa: ……可能被墙了……我昨天也没打开
<MeaCulpa> lainme: 不是，我整个公司都被墙了
<imtxc> 今天的gtalk死活登陆不了
<Rivsen> 那找个翻墙的阿
<lainme> MeaCulpa: 这么悲剧啊……
<MeaCulpa> DB-less的又一好处就是，我可以隔一段时间做一次GFW关键字扫描
<calebot> ?
<MeaCulpa> 这个在DB里面就麻烦得很
<imtxc> 下课了 各位聊~
<calebot> MeaCulpa: 贵博客有用不良关键字?
<calebot> imadper: 9:40 下啥课啊？
<MeaCulpa> calebot: 偶尔会不小心弄到，比如"胡萝卜的营养价值"
<nosea> 马克思
<calebot> imtxc: 9:40 下啥课啊？
<imadper> ca
<MeaCulpa> calebot: "蒙牛酸酸乳房山供销站"
<Rivsen> 我的chatzilla上不来，公司里用的代理，有人帮帮贝
<imadper> calebot: 什么？
<calebot> imadper: 传错了 :P
<MeaCulpa> calebot: "江阴道口管理局"
<imadper> o~
<calebot> "江阴道口管理局" o~ <- 象形字
<imadper> 有用e17的没？
<imadper> calebot: .....
<Kandu> MeaCulpa: 文本的資料存儲，一般用什麼格式呢, xml?
<MeaCulpa> lainme: "最新评论"这个不错
<MeaCulpa> Kandu: txt, wiki-markup
<MeaCulpa> Kandu: vim有高亮
<calebot> xml 不是给人看的
<MeaCulpa> xml反人类
<MeaCulpa> 好吧...至少反unix core utils
<xiangfu`> ping
<Kandu> MeaCulpa: 我是說 dokuwiki 把用戶的的資料如何存儲？
<MeaCulpa> 人类积累了20年的一切行编辑经验，在xml面前一切都消失
<Kandu> 還好吧，xml 我看着還行
<MeaCulpa> Kandu: 可能有一些sqlite, 也可能纯文本加密一下，反正绝没有xml
<Kandu> 哦
<lainme> 纯文本加密的吧
<MeaCulpa> lainme: 果然比我那干净得多，都看不出是wiki了，我那个还有很重的wiki口味
<lainme> MeaCulpa: 没有多少blog的模板吧，我是自己做的
<MeaCulpa> lainme: 恩，nb
 * MeaCulpa 就直接拉了个套件过来，其他都用markup,没碰过html和php
<MeaCulpa> wiki就是给html小白用滴
<MeaCulpa> lainme: 自己弄个site icon嘛
<lainme> MeaCulpa: 以前有个绿叶，现在觉得麻烦，就没弄……
<MeaCulpa> lainme: vim dokuwiki 高亮用么
<lainme> MeaCulpa: 之前用过，不过现在还是直接在网页上写得多
 * MeaCulpa Tofel...考这个要趁早...高中时候最好
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 说嘛toefl，你这种屁股都粘在墙内的人
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...我寄希望于儿子了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 以后把个鬼妹
<imadper> 装闭源驱动，会对视频播放有提升吗？
<NoIE> imadper: 你装的是什么显卡？
<imadper> NoIE: ati
<imadper> NoIE: 4570 mobile
<NoIE> imadper: 具体一点。
<NoIE> 哦。
<NoIE> 应该没区别吧？
<imadper> 我在考虑要不要编译vaapi
<imadper> 现在用vo=gl超级卡
<calebot> imadper: vo 有好几个选项的
<calebot> imadper: 比如我都用 gl2
<imadper> calebot: 除了vo=x11,别的都没法用
<imadper> calebot: 不过之前用二进制驱动的时候，gl表现会好一些，估计是闭源驱动的功劳？
<roylez> imadper: 你这玩意还没折腾完哪
<imadper> roylez: 折腾啥？其实我没折腾，我只是在看电影，然后发现超级卡...
<^k^> 新⇨ C/C++/Java • 求助：关于修改语言 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=331868&p=2334125 我要安装一个软件，到最后一步了，但是呢需要改一句话。 Edit birdsuite.sh, and add the following arguments to the java command line: --exeDir=EXEDIR --metadataDir=METADATADIR Whereas I do not know where is the java command line and where to add the commands. Could you please help me to add the c ...
<roylez> imadper: x11不是挺好吗，看个片，何必呢
<imadper> roylez: 超级卡...
<calebot> x11 很慢吧
<calebot> 看高清的撑不下去
<roylez> vo=xv,x11,gl2,sdl,ggi,fbdev,fbdev2
<roylez> 一直这样，换了笔记本之后没卡过
<roylez> 现在笔记本是 su7300的cpu，intel显卡
<imadper> roylez: 低电压的cpu...只能说你看的视频不够清晰...
<roylez> imadper: 1080p h264编码的，比我屏幕都大，一点事情都没有
<imadper> roylez: 见鬼了...我除非用vaapi，不然没办法看高清...
<roylez> imadper: xv试过没
<imadper> roylez: 用过了，都用过了
<imadper> roylez: xv根本就没输出~
<roylez> 传说中的RP了
<imadper> 。。。。
<ghosTM55> 大家早~
<freeflying> 招人招人
<MeaCulpa> ...
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: roylez 给我推荐个人
<MeaCulpa> vo... aalib
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 抢生意啊，你要什么样的人
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: FAE
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 听不懂，缩写展开
<ghosTM55> freeflying: 你们是不是一直没招到? 所以一直在招
<roylez> freeflying: 你要人干啥？
<freeflying> ghosTM55: 怎么可能
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: Field application engineer
<roylez> freeflying: 还是这个阿
<freeflying> roylez: 我们team招人
<iGoogle> FAE 远程的可以不。
<iGoogle> Field application engineer？
<iGoogle> nnnd 缩写太bt了
<MeaCulpa> .
<roylez> iGoogle: ........
<roylez> iGoogle: 你雷我
<iGoogle> FAE 有其他的缩写啊
<iGoogle> 我记得不是 field?
<iGoogle> 其实可能差不多
<samul> 现场
<iGirl> join #python
<imadper> 。。。。。/join
<serene> 问一下怎么设置 virtualbox 的分辨率？
<leaveboy> serene: C-H
<serene> 我虚拟了一个 win7 ， 但是在调桌面分辨率时只有 4：3 的分辨率可选
<leaveboy> serene: Mod + H
<serene> leaveboy, mod?  win键？
<leaveboy> serene: yes
<MeaCulpa> Firmware Assisted Erection...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ...
<samul> 有做游戏的吗？
<MeaCulpa> 人机合一...性功能机器人
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我脑子有点错乱了
<leaveboy> MeaCulpa: ...
<samul> 人机互动，高级功能啊
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 下午请你喝水...
<MeaCulpa> 以后治疗ED,直接植入芯片，刺激神经和盆地肌肉群
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 恩，我要file Patent about this
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 推荐你pps看重生男人
<serene> leaveboy, 没反应啊，   xorg.conf 里面的  monitor 项是 VB加进去的吗？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 女主角的性器官全是人工造的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我现在每天中午三个饼，一听可乐，算下来一天消耗4tin可乐...
<leaveboy> serene: vbox 菜单你找找
<roylez> tenzu: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/537d92b0jw1dhc9tmb9o9j.jpg
<leaveboy> serene: 自动适应屏幕大小
<serene> leaveboy, scale那个？  那只是缩放啊
<serene> leaveboy, 菜单里没有选项可以调，不过能看到采用的是1024*768*32的分辨率
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.min.us/in1AC.png
<roylez> MeaCulpa: mea，中国城市人均月收入9000了阿
<palomino|working> ..................
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你我都拖了国家后腿了？
 * MeaCulpa 羞愧难当
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 怪不得公司有人移民泰国，估计是太羞愧
<^k^> 新⇨ 因特网相关软件 • 我的thunderbird设置问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=331872&p=2334186 我想使用thunderbird调用gpg发送保密文件,于是进行了设置,请看附件,设置完成后,还是有问题,请问,我的问题在哪里? 统计信息: 发表于 由 罗非鱼 — 2011-05-19 10:33
<roylez> tenzu: http://i.imgur.com/WxdyK.jpg   这东西睡觉一定是手拉手，怕被水冲走
<tenzu> roylez: 水獭？
<NoIE> ubuntu 11.04 的 vpn 怎么用？
<imadper> NoIE: network-manager-vpn
<NoIE> E: 未发现软件包 network-manager-vpn
<roylez> tenzu: sea otters 不知道是神马
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 别拉 roylez下水，他应该比你工资高
<imadper> NoIE: 名字类似，找找看吧
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 恩，我一个人羞愧即可
<tenzu> roylez: 海獭。。。
<leaveboy> serene: HOST + I
<tenzu> 再拖后腿，一平均就上去了
<roylez> iGoogle: ...
<iGoogle> 也不至于羞愧嘛。
<tenzu> iGoogle: 你肯定是领头羊
<imadper> NoIE: 你用的什么系统？
<iGoogle> 都比我工资高
<NoIE> imadper: ubuntu 11.04
<serene> leaveboy, 你是什么版本的？
<roylez> tenzu: 我只有在房租上没拖国家的后腿
<imadper> NoIE: ubuntu的话，默认就有了，直接在nm-applet那里点鼠标就行了
<iGoogle> tenzu: 你不是发财了嘛
<tenzu> roylez: 平均一下的话，我和我所有的亲戚全拖后腿啊
<NoIE> imadper: 我配置了 vpn 链接，但是我却在菜单里看不到我配置的 vpn 。
<tenzu> iGoogle: 我什么时候发财了？
<iGoogle> lerosua: 是不是有空
<iGoogle> tenzu: 你都要水果了啊
<imadper> NoIE: nm的问题，经常不显示
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/64112046jw1dhc9pdx6gdg.gif
<serene> leaveboy, OK～   thanks
<piolong> 11.04下面如何让vnc自动启动呀
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 这家伙纯2货
<lerosua> iGoogle: 木有，在找bug哩
<piolong> 启动的界面应该是gnome-session
<piolong> 还是unity
<serene> leaveboy, 是少个 东西 guest additions 没装
<serene> leaveboy, 现在好了，可以全屏了   谢谢撒～
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我还没打开呢
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 挂米国ssh代理比直接打开还快
<iGoogle> lerosua: 俄。xx估计更加。。
<tenzu> iGoogle: 有打算而已
<iGoogle> roylez: 给我一个
<iGoogle> tenzu: 买吧。要大气点
<roylez> iGoogle: 公司的，你过不了防火墙
<iGoogle> roylez: 你私人开一个隧道嘛
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我代理了还慢
<tenzu> iGoogle: 你给我买吧
<roylez> iGoogle: 付钱
<iGoogle> tenzu: 我不喜欢那啊。
<tenzu> iGoogle: 我喜欢就行了，不用你喜欢
<iGoogle> roylez: 还买被子不。我给你出钱，够了吧。
<iGoogle> tenzu: 是啊。是你买啊。
<roylez> iGoogle: 不买了...
<iGoogle> roylez: 还买变色龙不
<iGoogle> roylez: 干脆，把你女儿定给我崽崽算了。就不存在钱的事情了。
<roylez> iGoogle: ....
<tenzu> iGoogle: 你买，你不喜欢，然后给我用
 * tenzu 娃娃亲么？
<iGoogle> tenzu: 。。。这不好吧
<iGoogle> 我买了。肯定被lp要去的
<roylez> iGoogle: 打我娃主意，我跟你拼了
<lerosua> iGoogle: xx出差上海了
<iGoogle> roylez: 别激动嘛
<roylez> iGoogle: 让我别激动，那就给钱
<iGoogle> lerosua: 俄。正好让xx去看下 roylez的女儿。
<iGoogle> roylez: ...
<iGoogle> 安抚费？
<roylez> iGoogle: 哪个xx？
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 他又没房...
<iGoogle> roylez: wind
<imadper> 主席的女儿多大了？
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 和你合租？
<imadper> 话说，我还没结婚呢
<roylez> imadper: 不到2岁
<roylez> imadper: wind啥？
<imadper> ...这个，好吧...
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 我有房
<piolong> 哭
<iGoogle> 是rf的CTO啊。 roylez
<piolong> ?
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 他要有房，还轮得到你...
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 有房，你有女儿没。
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 我是儿子
<roylez> iGoogle: ...不认得，我只混这个频道
<iGoogle> 。没说房啊
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 我有房有车有贷
<iGoogle> roylez: .. xwinx
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你四有青年，还有老婆
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 有贷就算了嘛
<roylez> iGoogle: xxwin阿
<iGoogle> xwinx好吧
<iGoogle> 这烂弯弯，一天说一句话，还挂机。
<iGoogle> 还有谁在英国的
<roylez> tenzu: http://cnbeta.com/articles/143284.htm
<roylez> tenzu: 拆光驱上的激光器做枪...
<tenzu> roylez: 我竟然打开了youku的视频
<tenzu> roylez: 家里BT正在挂Dead Space 2，香裆期待啊
<iGoogle> 破马出来下 palomino|working
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
<palomino|working> ........
<palomino|working> 为何被双重召唤
<iGoogle> palomino|working: 你那烂邮箱，过期了啊。都退信的
<tenzu> 破马WC
<e6nian> 发个广告.各位不要介意:)
<e6nian> 哈哈.
<e6nian> 和朋友业余做的一个小应用---折街,可以快速找到你附近的团购信息.有兴趣可以看看哈. http://www.zhejie.com　如果你感觉好用,请帮忙推荐给朋友　iphone上也有应用:)
<palomino|working> 没 , iGoogle
<iGoogle> 退信啊
<palomino|working> 我只是少写了个字母 - - , iGoogle
<iGoogle> 。
<tenzu> 还以为是拆街
<e6nian> 哈哈.
<e6nian> 会被山寨的
<iGoogle> 那再给。@@ palomino|working
<e6nian> 你们赶快去抢注把
<palomino|working> 不用 , iGoogle
<tenzu> 不过不感兴趣
<palomino|working> 下载完了 , iGoogle
<iGoogle> 我要正确的
<MeaCulpa> http://i.imgur.com/6mfuo.jpg
<palomino|working> forever拼错了 , iGoogle
<palomino|working> 拼对即可 , iGoogle
<iGoogle> forever
<NoIE> 厚脸皮的问一下，有人有免费的 ssh 地址吗？
<jyfl987> NoIE: cjb.net不是提供免费的么
<NoIE> jyfl987: 访问 cjb 需要翻墙吗？
<jyfl987> 不需要
<tenzu> jyfl987: 你那儿cjb快么？
<iGoogle> cjb，还是贴图算了
<imadper> cjb挺快的，早上能看720p的youtube
<jyfl987> 一般般吧
<jyfl987> 我奇怪cjb为何提供这么多免费的资源呢
<ofan> cjb还活着..?
<imadper> 一直就能用亚
<nick000> 有人没
<leaveboy> 一直在用
 * ^k^ 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.04 
<nick000> empathy怎么默认支持ipv6
<nick000> 太神奇了
<leaveboy> 谁晓得
<kowalski> hi all
<^k^> kowalski, 好  ㍣ 
<jiero> hi
<^k^> jiero, 好  ㍣ 
<jiero> 好。
<NoIE> 请问，如果我购买收费的ssh服务，我买的ssh有没有可能被封？
<NoIE> 求职：工作、待遇任意，只求工作时间可以使用境外vpn。
<lainme> NoIE: 一切皆有可能。你可以问下万一不能用了，是否可以免费换之类的
<naked0> 11.04好用不
<tlze> 感觉还可以，尝新学习的话，没用在工作。
<naked0> 我怎么感觉用得有点不
<naked0> 习惯
<NoIE> lainme: 我再想想吧，谢谢。
<MaskRay> maradns，这个怎么样
<jiero> 什么？
<^k^> 新⇨ 因特网相关软件 • emesene 2 不能显示隐身好友了？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=331882&p=2334332 以前1.6的时候可以看到隐身好友登录，也可以聊天。　升到２了之后好象看不到了。　我这所有在线的好友的状态全是在线，离开，或者忙碌。　 这是个很酷的功能啊，没有了很可惜。 统计信息: 发表于 由 zebrattt — 2011-05-1 ...
<lemonhall> 砸没人说话？
<binker> 大家好
<kim_linux> 我说了一句话。
<kim_linux> 怎么能说没人说话呢。
<^k^> binker, 好  ㍤ 
<binker> 都吃饭了没
<binker> 呵呵
<kim_linux> 我没吃。
<binker> 怎么还没吃哦
<binker> 现在是午饭时间呢
<binker> 是不是比较忙阿
<kim_linux> 还在弄着linux。。还没有这个心思吃。
<kim_linux> 就是这样。。。
<binker> 哦
<binker> 弄什么新系统哦
<kim_linux> 我在弄着phlinux。就是花生壳。。
<binker> 很久没折腾了
<kim_linux> 弄一个域名。好让我从手机上找到的家里。
<binker> 嗯
<binker> 哦
<binker> 郁闷
<tenzu> 现在很多人才去吃饭
<binker> 域名可以自己申请一个域名
<kim_linux> 最近刚把winodws下的“C盘”
<kim_linux> 给格了。
<binker> 动态域名
<kim_linux> 不不不。我已经申请了。
<binker> 哦
<binker> 嗯
<kim_linux> 我需要的是动态域名。。因为家里的IP经常改的嘛。
<binker> 知道阿
<binker> 要那个什么ORAY
<binker> 也可以设置动态域名
<binker> 我以前也有申请
<kim_linux> oray不就是花生壳了喽。。phlinux就是他的进程啊。
<binker> 但是都没怎么弄
<binker> 那时候是头脑发热
<kim_linux> 哈哈。。经常在学校里无聊的时候。用手机玩这里的电脑。
<tenzu> 手机操作电脑。。。
<binker> 看到什么新鲜玩意都想尝试一下
<binker> 哦
<binker> 手机远程控制电脑么
<binker> 太牛了
<edison0354> ofan: lemonhall: roylez: jyfl987: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjY3NzAwNTMy.html
<binker> 我弄过电脑控制手机
<binker> 通过蓝牙连接控制手机
<kim_linux> 哦？
<kim_linux> 也能这样的？
<kim_linux> 你的手机是塞班的不？
<binker> 其实用Opera Unit
<binker> 是阿
<binker> 诺基亚的N78
<kim_linux> 在手机上装opera unit？
<binker> 现在用的诺基亚X6
<kim_linux> binker: 在手机上装opera unit?
<binker> 不是阿，在电脑上安装opera unit
<kim_linux> 那在手机上要怎么弄？
<roylez> edison0354: 5条扛v5
<binker> 然后也可以让手机访问电脑上面的共享内容
<binker> 呵呵
<jiero> tenzu: 。。。我的SONYEricsson就可以。。。
<kim_linux> 使用的应该是linux系统吧？
<binker> 嗯
<binker> 是阿
<binker> 我现在就是使用单系统
<jiero> SONY手机里选项都直接写 linux
<binker> Ubuntu 10.04.2LTS AMD64
<kim_linux> ＝ ＝感觉这样没什么用。。。
<jyfl987> edison0354: 什么东西
<binker> 对我来说已经完全够用了
<binker> 大部分的应用都完美的运行
<edison0354> jyfl987: 挺好玩的一东西
<jyfl987> edison0354: 在看
<edison0354> jyfl987: 网站ping的通，但是不能访问是啥情况？
<edison0354> jyfl987: http://www.hexieshe.com/632935/    你能打开不？
<binker> 重新设置一下网络连接俄
<edison0354> roylez: http://www.hexieshe.com/632935/   你呢？
<OT_iux> RT @yu_hp: 某山上的某运营商的某台名为鲨鱼的高端存储…因为长得像空调…被机房保安关掉…
<jyfl987> edison0354: 这个有意思
<jyfl987> edison0354: 我可以打开
<edison0354> jyfl987: ……
 * edison0354 GRUB 1.99 Enables Booting from Btrfs and ZFS Partitions 
<roylez> edison0354: 嘛乱七八糟的，爱迪生
<kunu> blacklist.conf 是不是就是黑名单列表
<edison0354> roylez: 咋我就能ping通但是打不开捏？
<kunu> blacklist de4x5 这一句，后面这个de4x5是什么？
<edison0354> roylez: 难道是传说中的白名单？
<imadper> 上次是谁会haskell来的？
<tenzu> jiero: 操作起来比较麻烦吧，尤其是打字的时候
<roylez> edison0354: 我挂了米国代理
<edison0354> roylez: 囧
<edison0354> jyfl987: 你是电信还联通？
<chattan> 想睡觉了
<kunu> tenzu, can you tell me something about blacklist
<jiero> tenzu: 基本就当成控制器用呃。因为我那个不是触摸屏的。
<kunu> tenzu, is it  /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist ?
<tenzu> kunu: what are you going to do?
<tenzu> jiero: 搜的四奶
<jyfl987> edison0354: 后面的
<kunu> tenzu, my wireless often turned off automatic ,I search this problem, it may be blacklist's fault
<edison0354> jyfl987: 神奇了，我也是联通啊……咋就打不开呢……
<chattan> 求VPN
<moriramar> chattan: 進房間直接就看到你這個……
<jyfl987> edison0354: 联通也是有好多机房的么
<edison0354> jyfl987: ……
<moriramar> chattan: 要 VPN 做什麼？
<edison0354> jyfl987: 给个生僻点的米国网站，我看能打开不……
<tenzu> kunu: if you need the mod, remove it from blacklist, otherwise, keep it
<crose> chattan: http://goo.gl/ZyVva
<edison0354> tenzu: 疼疼来替我考六级吧……
<chattan> moriramar: 测试而已
<chattan> crose: 免费的么？
<crose> chattan: 免费
<jiero> 退了。。。
<jiero> gg
<chattan> moriramar: 進房間直接就看到你這個… ????
<chattan> 么子意思/
<kunu> tenzu, what's the meaning of 'blacklist de4x5'?,especially 'de4x5'
 * edison0354 有6个VPN的GFW之父、北邮方滨兴校长，将于今天下午出现在武汉大学计算机学院B座4楼，欢迎各位有志之士光降。主办方现场不提供西红柿、马粪、五毛硬币、臭鸡蛋等物品，请各位同学自备。
<chattan> crose: 先谢谢了
<crose> chattan: 流量受限
<crose> chattan: 不用，邀请的人多了我也有好处:P
<tenzu> kunu: I got no idea about it
<tenzu> edison0354: 随便发挥就可以么？
<kunu> tenzu, o, thanks
<edison0354> tenzu: 好好发挥的要
<jyfl987> edison0354: 访问我的就是了 geek42.info
<tenzu> kunu: no problem
<tenzu> edison0354: 好好发挥跟随便发挥没啥区别
<edison0354> jyfl987: 没问题啊……咋和邪社就挂了……
<chattan> crose: 为什么呢？
<zhojang> ubuntu上有什么安卓管理客户端吗
<crose> chattan: 邀请10人以上可以扩流量，这个每月有流量限制的
<chattan> crose: 哦这样的呀，它靠什么来赚钱呢
<moriramar> edison0354: 我表示和邪社能上。
<crose> chattan: 有付费的vip用户啊，付费服务好
<zhojang> 有没有像豌豆荚之类的软件？
<edison0354> moriramar: 就我一个悲剧的啊……
<imadper> 。
<chattan> crose: 哦
<chattan> 这个是你搞的吗
<moriramar> edison0354: 你不是悲劇，你是荼幾。
<moriramar> 完了，又打錯字了……
<jyfl987> edison0354: rpwt
<wzq> syq?
<wzq> 小强？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/large/57c3c039jw1dhb566qqi4j.jpg
<imadper> 同志们，有啥好点儿的bt软件不？
<alpha080> rtorrent
<palomino|working> deluge
<alpha080> 经济节省
<alpha080> 你要全功能可以用miro
<imadper> alpha080: 好吧，我试试
<imadper> alpha080: miro...边下av边看是吧~
<stalins> hello~
<alpha080> 要兼顾其他下载方式有mldonkey
<stalins> ...
<imadper> palomino|working: 恩，这个有了，不给力
<alpha080> imadper: 偶过鸟这个年龄。。。
<imadper> alpha080: 恩，有电驴了，没必要折腾mldonkey
<imadper> alpha080: 好吧...
<stalins> no Chinese is so bad
<alpha080> u can join #ubuntu
<alpha080> yes,u can
<imadper> 被你轰走了...
<moriramar> 话說方濱興居然出來說话了？
<moriramar> 他還敢出來……
<roylez> tenzu: http://acidcow.com/pics/20147-trolling-tumblr-40-pics.html
<samel> 国家突出贡献专家，有什么不敢的
<roylez> iGoogle: http://acidcow.com/pics/20110518/trolling_tumblr_07.jpg
<moriramar> samel: 不是說他要去武漢大學嗎？我剛才好像看到了。
<moriramar> 看到個新闻了……
<MaskRay> maradns 怎么样？
<edison0354> lainme: MM好！
<lainme> edison0354: 中午好
<pocoyo> lainme: 预祝你晚上好
<lainme> ……
<edison0354> lainme: 水牛扔下一句话就走了……
<MaskRay> roylez: pentadactyl 怎么给 google search 一个短一点的 keyword
<MeaCulpa> mldonkey基本上是驴子的唯一解决方案吧
<MeaCulpa> 难道amule...
<crose> MeaCulpa: amule-dlp用着很不错
<MeaCulpa> crose: 哦...现在发展了，当年amule就是个crash钻业户
<MeaCulpa> s/钻/专
<crose> MeaCulpa: :P
<moriramar> amule 很好。
 * MeaCulpa 当年下dvd iso, >4g, ext3+mldonkey是唯一的解决方案
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 對於我們 LowID 用戶來說， Amule 能用 KAD2，mldonkey 不行……
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: ...没体验过lowid的生活
<MeaCulpa> 其实这一切都是骡子搞出来的歧视...世道就是被eMule搞乱的
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 什麼意思？
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: aMule当年搞了一些一些排名啊，hash啊，搞死一批客户端
<moriramar> 呃……
 * MeaCulpa 违法乱纪的网络居然还有脸自订规则，骂别人吸血
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 我也覺得 eMule 好些事不厚道。當初非說mldonkey 怎麼有問题。
<MeaCulpa> 索取回报的奉献，就是投机；有条件的祝福，就是诅咒
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 人家不過同時支持個 BT ……
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 你這是把 GPL 给一起罵了呀……
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 这个是你说的~
<edison0354> ……
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 你說的，索取回报的奉献，就是投机……
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 這不是把 GPL 给罵了嗎？
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 这是你对gpl的理解而已
<moriramar> 話說好像還真沒有 BSD 的 eMule 客戶端呢，也是 eMule 搞的鬼？
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 你什麼理解？
<moriramar> 我只是覺得來而不往非禮也……
<moriramar> edison0354: http://www.hexieshe.com/632900/ 傳說中的“摄影窮三代 單反毁一生”
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 自我保护嘛，无可厚非
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 那 eMule 那個不也自我保護嗎？
<edison0354> moriramar: 几个星期以前的了吧……我有订阅和邪社的
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 保護 ed2k 的。
<moriramar> edison0354: ……
<moriramar> edison0354: 本來想惡心你的……
<edison0354> moriramar: ？
<moriramar> 你不是上不了和邪社嗎？
<edison0354> moriramar: ……
<edison0354> moriramar: 谁说的……
<moriramar> edison0354: 你前面說的呀……
 * kowalski 王者归来，大家快来拜见...
<edison0354> moriramar: 我说上不去了，又没说不上……
<zhangkaixuan> 世界上运行速度最快的网络浏览器 Opera 11.11 发布 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/opera-11-11/
<moriramar> edison0354: 對呀，上不了了呀。
<moriramar> kowalski: 谁是王者？
<zhangkaixuan> Unity2D on openSUSE http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/unity2d-on-opensuse/
<kowalski> me -.-
<zhangkaixuan> Oracle 宣布 JRockit 免费，更新授权协议 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/oracle-jrockit-free/
<palomino|working> :o
<moriramar> zhangkaixuan: 頂過，加油。
<moriramar> kowalski: 手槍王？
<kowalski> moriramar: yes..
<Colin-shzsc> 今天一开始就发现那两个通过 partychat 提供的 gtalk 群不太正常，发啥都不响应，后来发现是 partychat 出问题了，和强强无关
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 现在是顶峰了
<moriramar> kowalski: 有手槍之王黑澤在，輪不上你。
<Colin-shzsc> 貌似是 partychapp.appspot.com 超流量了……
<kowalski> moriramar: 好吧-.-!
<^k^> 新⇨ Arch发行版 • 【求助】如何修改系统语言为英语？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=331895&p=2334437 语言设置里根本没有英语选项，修改/etc/rc.conf和/etc/locale.gen也无济于事，最多能让gdm的界面变成英语的，求解决方法 PS：我按照archwiki上的步骤设置并装上了ibus，但在打开输入法的情况下仍然无法在终端里打字，这是RP问题还 ...
<zhangkaixuan> moriramar:谢了兄弟
<iamfbi> 有事求救，点开“硬件驱动”时，提示“正在下载和更新软件索引”，每次都是，然后里面也看不到正在使用的驱动，是哪个包坏了？
<moriramar> 問下，藍牙的設備名一般叫 /dev/什麼？
<moriramar> 謝了。
<moriramar> iamfbi: 你試下在终端或者命令行下輸入 apt-get update 更新下索引呢？
<iamfbi> moriramar: 更新过了，与它无关
<iGoogle> Chameleon Lamp 颜色不均匀， nnnd roylez
<iamfbi> 重新安装过jockey-gtk也不行
<iamfbi> 我己使用了闭源的驱动，但是硬件驱动里啥都没有。。。
<iamfbi> 不知道与“硬件驱动”有关的软件包有哪些？
<alpha080> nvidia?ati?
<iamfbi> ATI
<iamfbi> 之前升级过一些软件和内核，后来降级，就成这样了
<alpha080> sudo dpkg --reconfigure
<alpha080> iamfbi: cat /proc | grep ati
<iamfbi> sudo dpkg --reconfigure                    dpkg: 无法识别的选项 -- reconfigure
<jiero> 。。。
<iamfbi> cat /proc | grep ati                              cat: /proc: 是一个目录
<jiero> 不知道为什么maemo不用EFL呢。
<dreamysirc> lainme: /proc当然是一个目录啦~~~~~~~
<dreamysirc> jiero: 那么它是用啥的？
<jiero> dreamysirc: 不知道
<jiero> dreamysirc: 因为有个 http://maemo-efl.garage.maemo.org/
<alpha080> 谁知道如何给登出的人留言么？
<zhangkaixuan> moriramar:你在我那里注册了?
<microcai1> moriramar:  haha
<microcai1> moriramar:  dnsmasq can do socket activation now
<microcai1> edison0354: :  dnsmasq can do socket activation now
<microcai1> microcai:  hi
<edison0354> microcai1: 不懂
<lubcat> .test
<Kandu> alpha080: 和 ^k^ 的作者說吧，讓他把 bot 的留言功能開啟
<_NINJA> test
<ofan> test
<^k^> ofan, ....  ㍦ 
<Rivsen> 谁能提供一些学习linux的建议阿，现在我是会用一点点linux了，能解决日常的一些需要，但是感觉不够，我是做web开发的
<MaskRay> setxkbmap -option keypad:pointerkeys
<MaskRay> 这些东西的文档的典型位置在哪里
<ofan> man?
<dream1986> Rivsen: 你做web前台后台啊，开发一般是后台吧
<ringfin> 遇到个问题：普通用户下中文乱码，root用户下一切正常，有谁知道怎么回事么
<dream1986> Rivsen: 用bluefish开发还行，
<MaskRay> ofan: man 哪里
<iGoogle> 。
<iGoogle> ringfin: 看论坛
<iGoogle> roylez: 发啥图了
<binker> 谁是igentoo
<binker> 谁是iperl
<Rivsen> ofan: ..
<binker> 找人
<ofan> MaskRay: 你要找什么? man setxkbmap里没有?
<lemonhall> ..................
<ofan> cfy.. 不在??
<lemonhall> 怎么今天人这么少
<ofan> 不知道...
<alpha080> 都去滾床單了
<iPerl> alpha080: 。。。。。。。。。
<iPerl> alpha080: 大叔
<iGoogle> 。
<alpha080> 要不就是去圍觀方校長了
<iGoogle> 假冒的，被ban。 iPerl
<iPerl> iGoogle: ?
<iPerl> iGoogle: 这里原本有个叫iPerl的？
 * edison0354 貌似真的有人砸到方滨兴了
<iSex> iGoogle: 这个怎么样？
<iGoogle> 这蛮好
<ofan> 谁了解java的,eclipse的默认界面风格是java标准库就带的么?
<lemonhall> ofan: .........
<lemonhall> ofan: SWT?
<ofan> lemonhall: swt?
<lemonhall> ofan: 你指什么？JAVA的GUI？
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 不是
<ofan> lemonhall: 是的,就是eclipse的界面风格
<lemonhall> i419: 大叔！！！
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 那是自定义的?
<MeaCulpa> eclipse用的swt?
<lemonhall> ofan: 明显不是SWT。。。
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 一个叫啥，啥wt de1
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 一个叫啥，啥wt 的...我忘了
<lemonhall> ofan: ECLIPSE明显用得是另外一个GUI库
<ofan> AWT?
<ofan> lemonhall: 什么库?
<MeaCulpa> java自带的，一般指的是swing?
<lemonhall> ofan: 不熟悉。你搜索一下
<^k^> 新⇨ C/C++/Java • fork问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=331905&p=2334518 代码如下 1 #include <stdlib.h> 2 #include <stdio.h> 3 4 int main() 5 { 6 pid_t pid; 7 int k=55; 8 9 if(pid=fork()<0) 10 perror("fork error"); 11 12 if(pid==0){ 13 k++; 14 } 15 //system("ps -al"); 16 printf("getpid=%d,pid=%d,kkk=%d\n",getpid(),pid,k); 17 return 0; 18 } 运行后进程号不一样，但变量k都一样被++了 后 ...
<MeaCulpa> 明显是swt嘛
<MeaCulpa> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Standard_Widget_Toolkit
<MaskRay> setxkbmap -option keypad:pointerkeys 中 pointerkeys 的文档的典型位置是哪里
<leaveboy> ／c
<leaveboy> ／c
<szsloss> 啥意思啊？？
<quanru> 锐捷 局域网 投票 限制ip  如何才能重复投票
<microcai> quanru:  ? 锐捷？
<microcai> quanru:  what ?
<quanru> microcai: 学校用锐捷登录上网   不能修改ip
<microcai> quanru:  ... ... 你改了也没用
<microcai> quanru: 那是学校的 ip , 你获得的不过是内部网的 ip
<quanru> microcai: 是啊  改了上不了 网
<MaskRay> 哪里有 PointerKeys 的文档
<microcai> quanru: 外头看来都是学校的 ip
<quanru> microcai: 那个投票只能内网ip
<microcai> quanru:  ?  是学校内部的 投票？
<microcai> quanru: 简单，抓几个肉鸡
<quanru> microcai: 对  所以想改
<microcai> quanru: 学校是个大局域网~~~~
<quanru> microcai: 求解释
<microcai> quanru: 局域网里抓肉鸡还不简单
<quanru> microcai: 怎么操作啊
<iSUSE> 3389
<microcai> quanru: 搞些远程溢出的工具，扫描一下全校的电脑，攻击，搞定。
<iSUSE> 不解釋
<vic> 攻击教务网站 改成绩
<vic> 娃哈哈
<quanru> microcai: 晕  不懂啊
<MaskRay> microcai: 求教
<vic> sql溢出
<iSUSE> bt5
<microcai> quanru:  找些借口往你室友系统上装木马，不就有几个肉鸡啦！
<quanru> microcai: 那只能投几票
<iSUSE> 群發某种照片，，
<MaskRay> 哪里有 PointerKeys 的文档
<quanru> microcai: 有没有ip欺骗之类的
<dreamysirc> 最近你们的osd-lyrics好用么？
<microcai> dreamysirc: 没用u个哦
<microcai> dreamysirc: 没用过，不解释
<quanru> dreamysirc: 好用
<iSUSE> 又要坐長途，郁悶
<iSUSE> 有沒有蘿莉陪俺度過漫漫長征啊？
<void1> iSUSE: 推荐 love plus
<void1> XD
<calebot> iSUSE: 推荐 love plus
<NINJA>  ...PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn : ...PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn : ...PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn : ...PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn : ...PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn : ...PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn : ...PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn : ...PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn : ...PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn : ...PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn : ...PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn : ...PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn : ...PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn : ...PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn : ...PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn : ...PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn : ...PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn : ...PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn : ...PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn : ..
<NINJA>  ...PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn : ...PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn : ...PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn : ...PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn : ...PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn : ...PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn : ...PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn : ...PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn : ...PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn : ...PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn : ...PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn : ...PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn : ...PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn : ...PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn : ...PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn : ...PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn : ...PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn : ...PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn : ...PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn : ..
<^k^> NINJA:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<DNF>  ...PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn : ...PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn : ...PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn : ...PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn : ...PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn : ...PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn : ...PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn : ...PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn : ...PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn : ...PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn : ...PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn : ...PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn : ...PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn : ...PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn : ...PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn : ...PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn : ...PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn : ...PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn : ...PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn : ...P
<DNF>  ...PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn : ...PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn : ...PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn : ...PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn : ...PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn : ...PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn : ...PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn : ...PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn : ...PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn : ...PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn : ...PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn : ...PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn : ...PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn : ...PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn : ...PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn : ...PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn : ...PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn : ...PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn : ...PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn : ...P
<^k^> DNF:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<chattan> 呵呵
<calebot> 毒奶粉
<chattan> 被刷了呀
<chattan> 哈哈
<chattan> calebot: 碳头
<uhuhuh> 大家好，我现在用的debian squeeze，kde，怎么在kde下面启用触摸板点击？谢谢
<iSUSE> calebot: what s that？
<DNF> 这是什么？PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn :这是什么？PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn :这是什么？PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn :这是什么？PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn :这是什么？PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn :这是什么？PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn :这是什么？PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn :这是什么？PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn :这是什么？PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn :这是什么？PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn :这是什么？PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn :这是什么？PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn :这是什么？PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn :这是
<DNF> 这是什么？PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn :这是什么？PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn :这是什么？PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn :这是什么？PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn :这是什么？PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn :这是什么？PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn :这是什么？PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn :这是什么？PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn :这是什么？PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn :这是什么？PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn :这是什么？PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn :这是什么？PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn :这是什么？PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn :这是
<DNF> 这是什么？PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn :这是什么？PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn :这是什么？PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn :这是什么？PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn :这是什么？PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn :这是什么？PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn :这是什么？PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn :这是什么？PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn :这是什么？PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn :这是什么？PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn :这是什么？PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn :这是什么？PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn :这是什么？PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn :这是
<void1> 这刷屏也太厉害了...
<ofan> 能不能申请个op
<ofan> 当
<Gun^Rose> 呵呵
<DaBao> 论坛是不是又挂了？我这进不去
<jyfl987> 烂 不如我的刷屏机器人好
<_NINJA> 哈哈
<atone> 我这里能进去
<MaskRay> jyfl987: PRIVMSG 写得有问题吧
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 又不是我写的
<DaBao> 哎，看来是我这网速不稳定。。。。
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 我以为你招供了……
<atone> 不过好慢啊
<DaBao> 等换个DNS去
<z777> ....
<ofan> 申请个op当..
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 我有机器人 但是不会被踢 哼哼
<jyfl987> 控制好节奏嘛
<iGoogle> 这谁的啥bot
<tenzu> 神你有错别字
<iSUSE> 怎么做bot？給個提示？
<iGoogle> 拼音，总有的。 tenzu
<iGoogle> iSUSE: 搜索ircbot or net::irc
<MaskRay> 好感动，还有人冒充我
<ofan> iSUSE: 看下irc的协议,然后netcat到服务器
<ofan> MaskRay: ...
<jyfl987> alpha080: 这个简单 我有个lua写的
<alpha080> 有空給#openSUSE-cn弄一個
<jyfl987> 开个socket上来 给这里发就是了
<iGoogle> 听说，可以用导弹毁灭hacker肉身了？
<jyfl987> 都是面向行的信息格式
<alpha080> 有python寫的嗎？
<ofan> 有
<jyfl987> python有irclib 很容易写的
<jyfl987> 不过那个irclib实现有问题 发信息会堆积到一起发 很有可能被判定flood
<ofan> python开个socket连上就行
<MaskRay> expect 写个 bot
 * edison0354 有在帝都的EVA粉吗？
<ofan> ç±³
<calebot> edison0354: 限制这么严格
<edison0354> calebot: …⋯
<alpha080> 偶是菜鳥，還不清楚。改明儿去python社區問問
<_NINJA> 222
<alpha080> 至少有關鍵詞丁
<^k^> 新⇨ 数据库管理 • mysql与sql server的区别 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=331919&p=2334607 mysql与sql server的区别 1.二者所遵循的基本原则是它们的主要区别：开放vs保守。SQL服务器的狭隘的，保守的存储引擎与MySQL服务器的可扩展，开放的存储引擎绝然不同。虽然你可以使用SQL服务器的Sybase引擎，但MySQL能够提供更多种的选择， ...
 * edison0354 帝都的EVA粉都到哪里去了？
<jyfl987> mysql不如pgsql
<alpha080> edison0354: 怎么你都不用上課？
<calebot> edison0354: 怎么你都不用上課？
<edison0354> alpha080: calebot：没课啊，刚刚实验玩了
<edison0354> alpha080: calebot: 然后晚上还得唱红歌⋯⋯
 * microcai wow~~~ 我真是到哪里都喜欢争论~~~~ wowo ~~~~
<alvin_rxg> 各种校长消息……
<lubcat> 红歌。
<edison0354> alvin_rxg: 嗯⋯⋯
<edison0354> alvin_rxg: 还真给砸中了⋯⋯
<alvin_rxg> xD
<alpha080> 紅歌好啊，我就特喜歡康定情歌
<ofan> edison0354: 砸中了?
<edison0354> ofan: 鸡蛋没中，鞋中了
<ofan> edison0354: 有图么??
<nigojuju> 大家好，请问一个问题。我使用UBUNTU 10.04 LST ，在使用avidemux或者是用ffmpeg，mencoder命令行转视频的时候，感觉特别慢。而我的CPU是羿龙4核 AMD 羿龙 X4 955 ，CPU使用率很低，只能达到不到四分之一。这是软件的问题吗？
<edison0354> ofan: 没⋯⋯
<nigojuju> 能否使我的CPU全速运行来更快的转换视频呢？
<DaBao> 好像有一个什么参数，可以开几条进程来加速的
<nigojuju> DaBao: 是命令行下的对吗？
<DaBao> 进程数原则上是CPU核数，或CPU核数+1
<calebot> nigojuju: ffmpeg mencoder 编译时就要用 multithread
<calebot> nigojuju: ffmpeg mencoder 编译时就要用 multithread 参数
<calebot> 不然就没有
<nigojuju> calebot: 那我还没有用过这个参数呢，默认是单核是吗？
<DaBao> 我都是用 Winff，没注意这些参数
<DaBao> 默认是单核
<calebot> nigojuju: mplayer / ffmpeg 默认单核
<nigojuju> calebot: 那如果同时开四个线程的话那肯定快很多了
<calebot> nigojuju: 不一定啊
<nigojuju> calebot: 明白了，我等会儿去看看这些参数
<calebot> 线程读出来的东西还要合并
<nigojuju> calebot: 为什么不一定呢？
<calebot> nigojuju: 看资料型态，不一定会快
<calebot> nigojuju: 有些事就是适合单线程干
<ofan> 可以把视频切成几块 开多个进程同时转换
<DaBao> 我用Kdenlive 0.79 渲染时加上多核 CPU 支持，渲染效率是明显提高的
<nigojuju> DaBao: 不知道GUI界面的如AVIDEMUX能不能设置
<nigojuju> ofan: 就是说先切了，再合并，是不是？
<DaBao> 原来的时间是视频时长的3倍，加上多核支持，就是视频时长的1.5~2倍
<ofan> nigojuju: 是
<jyfl987> 刚才什么都断了
<nigojuju> DaBao: 那好很多呀
<jyfl987> 看来校长发怒了
<ofan> 记得以前用mencoder一个文件只能单线程
<DaBao> 具体这些软件怎么工作的，不了解——就一普通应用级用户
<calebot> http://blog.roodo.com/rocksaying/archives/15356403.html # 效能要看具体工作内容
<calebot> 优化啥的也要随时代改变
<nigojuju> calebot: 好，下班了回家试试，看看能不能让CPU基本全速运行。
<DaBao> 若是本本，那就想清楚了再说
<DaBao> 台式就无所谓了
<nigojuju> DaBao: 不是不是，台式机，呵呵
<nigojuju> DaBao: 好像本本没人敢用AMD 4核的，太热了，功率大
<DaBao> 只是别把一个二次渲染当成是多线程
<DaBao> 有虚拟4核
<DaBao> 三星的本
<nigojuju> calebot: 还有一个问题，我平时使用时候，CPU基本都是处于百分之30以下的运转状态，如果是这样的话，可以不可以认为CPU的效能根本没有发挥出来？
<calebot> nigojuju: 一般上网打字啥的本来就无法发挥现代 cpu 效能
<palomino|working> cpu[6 x AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1055T Processor (AuthenticAMD) @ 800MHz w/ 512 KB L2 Cache]
<calebot> nigojuju: 用 google chrome 然后把 flash 改成多进程吧
<DaBao> (→_→)。。。。人家都是嫌太高了
<DaBao> 这个嫌太低
<DaBao> 。。。
<calebot> google chrome 默认是 flash 单进程
<nigojuju> calebot: 我就跑密码字典时候，曾经跑过百分百，明显比双核的快了很多。其他时候没有用到过，唉，暴殄天物
<nigojuju> calebot: 好好，谢谢啦，这个我还没有留意过呢
<calebot> nigojuju: 30% 已经算充份利用啦
<edison0354> jyfl987: ofan: 去看 ghostm的日志⋯⋯
<ofan> edison0354: ?
<DaBao> 我这是编译Wine时，三个核都基本在100%
<calebot> nigojuju: 跑 100% 没啥好处
<jyfl987> edison0354: 发地址
<nigojuju> DaBao: 可是感觉买了个4核的，平时也没见比双核的快多少啊
<jiero> calebot: 发挥效能3个月你的电脑就容易出故障了——因为现在个人电脑品牌机都不是照着长时间全功率设计的
<nigojuju> calebot: 明白了，谢谢
<jiero> calebot: 我就干过义务计算活动，然后跑了3天就完了。
<nigojuju> calebot: 不过开虚拟机时候就明显比双核好，可以看4个虚拟机
<DaBao> 是快不了多少，除非整个系统加载到内存里面
<nigojuju> jiero: 全速运行？
<jiero> nigojuju: 恩。
<calebot> 开四个虚拟机做毛…
<DaBao> 就不通过硬盘
<jiero> CPU+GPU 都是100%
<nigojuju> calebot: 就是为了试下....
<nigojuju> jiero: 晕，连续三天。。。
<jiero> 或者更短。
<nigojuju> jiero: 这需要多么好的散热啊
<DaBao> 现在最大的数据瓶颈应该是在硬盘
<nigojuju> DaBao: 是，我也觉得
 * calebot 台式机基本不关的飘过
<jiero> 那段时间我最大的消耗，就是玩游戏 Stone Soup
<jiero> 我是笔记本～
<nigojuju> jiero: 服了，笔记本都敢这么跑
 * MeaCulpa 等我通了一遍nethack也来stonesoup
<jiero> nigojuju: 不充分利用好么。
<nigojuju> jiero: 呵呵
<DaBao> 下次要换就换平板啦！！
 * jiero 说：我都退出了，那是2年前了。
<jiero> ^_^
<nigojuju> 对了，大家知道台式机和笔记本的耗电量吗？
<ofan> 表示玩stonesoup死了n次了
<nigojuju> 我专门买了一个电表测试了
<nigojuju> 跟网上说的不一样
<jiero> ofan: 存进度啊。
<nigojuju> 我台式机看电影时候才130W-140W，而笔记本才35W
<jiero> 有时候运气真背。
<nigojuju> 和网上说的台式机二三百W，笔记本七八十W，完全不同
<jiero> ofan: 我用的是巨魔狂战士，单独灭黑暗精灵全族。
<DaBao> 我是本本电源线上写着97W
<jiero> DaBao: 。。。
<ofan> jiero: 还在玩tutorial..
<ofan> 光tutorial里就死了n次...
<jiero> ofan: 我玩的时候连资料wiki都没找到。。。还没有tutorial模式。。。现在这么高级了？
<DaBao> jiero:  实际消耗不知是多少
<ofan> jiero: 现在有了
<nigojuju> DaBao: 我电源上是90W
<jiero> DaBao: 实际也就不到120W
<jiero> ofan: 去看wiki更好
<ofan> 有人用Thinkpad么?
<jiero> ofan: 基本什么都有
<nigojuju> DaBao: 以前我老是担心耗电量，后来才发现其实根本没有那么多
<ofan> jiero: 游戏里的介绍就挺详细
<jiero> 我没用过Thinkpad。
<jiero> ofan: 绝对没有像wiki那样的。。。
<edison0354> ofan: jyfl987: http://blog.renren.com/blog/257829753/727618767
<jiero> 前一段时间看那个wiki感觉比ubuntuwiki大
<DaBao> nigojuju:  嗯，而且那个应该是所有硬件全开的功耗吧
<ofan> jiero: 其实我很不想看那一大坨字..
<ofan> jiero: 基本都是摸索着玩
<jiero> ofan:  http://crawl.chaosforge.org/index.php?title=CrawlWiki
<nigojuju> DaBao: 估计是需要CPU，GPU百分百全开，音响开最大，屏幕最亮，无线功率最强等全开才能达到的
<jiero> ofan: 我积攒了40个蜂蜜罐子和啥啥的不舍得丢掉。。。
<nigojuju> DaBao: 另加USB插口全开
<ofan> edison0354: 猛.. 都设奖..
<jiero> ofan: 否则到后来饿死真难受。
<ofan> jiero: 玩nethack么?
<jiero> ofan: 没玩。看不懂
<jiero> 图像让我晕
<ofan> jiero: 我饿死好几回
<ofan> jiero: 然后是不会魔法被k死
<DaBao> 对啊，电源总输出肯定要比消耗的多，要不然机器还不挂掉
<jiero> ofan:  我不会用魔法系列的。
<jiero> 从来都是以杀法师玩的。
<jiero> 我是野蛮人
<jiero> 用龙，用巨魔。
<ofan> ...玩RPG我都喜欢用法师
<Colin-shzsc> 最新消息，我英语专业八级通过了
<jiero> 看到法师我召唤护体然后丢一块石头把法师砸死。
<DaBao> 八级？
<jiero> 八级是专业的。
<ofan> jiero: ...
<jiero> 我要雅思考八分。更为困难。有些绝望呢
<lubcat> 。。。
<jiero> ofan: 你下的是0.8版本啊。。。我玩的时候是0.4.。。
<tenzu> 专八和雅思8分哪个难？
<ofan> jiero: 我最近才开始的
<ofan> 雅思
<Colin-shzsc> 其实出题的思路完全不一样，也就没太大的可比性了
<ofan> 雅思8估计要阅读听力满分才行
<nigojuju> 英语八级的也玩linux，太厉害啦
<Colin-shzsc> 再咋样专八的卷子也不过就是上外出的
<nigojuju> 起码在英文文档上面是没有任何问题啦，爽
<Colin-shzsc> 可恶的上外还不公布历年真题的答案
<Colin-shzsc> 所以外面的专八真题统统都不是标准答案
 * jiero 绝望在于，要求4科都8分，口语八分要命了。。。
<Colin-shzsc> 要口语估计我也够呛
<Colin-shzsc> 自己经常会说话的速度快过脑子转的速度
 * jiero 上次雅思口语考了4分
<DaBao> 做软件翻译！做软件翻译！
 * edison0354 @moexizer 方⑨滨⑨兴质问主办方：“听说他们在讲座之前就在讨论这个事情了，你们怎么没有一点应对措施？”“那个网站我们打不开，不知道他们说了什么。” #fuckfbx
<jiero> DaBao: 你要干么？
<Colin-shzsc> 我现在就在翻译 SAP
<Colin-shzsc> 的 UI
<Colin-shzsc> 在公司理
<Colin-shzsc> 里
<DaBao> 没有，我是让过了八级的同志来帮忙翻译软件
<chattan> http://www.ownlinux.cn/2011/05/17/web-linux.htmlhttp://www.ownlinux.cn/2011/05/17/web-linux.htmlhttp://www.ownlinux.cn/2011/05/17/web-linux.htmlhttp://www.ownlinux.cn/2011/05/17/web-linux.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<DaBao> Linux 下还有N多软件需要翻译呢
<chattan> http://www.ownlinux.cn/2011/05/17/web-linux.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<DaBao> Colin-shzsc:  支持你的努力
<Colin-shzsc> DaBao: 对此我还是很有兴趣的，已经在 gnome 上做过一个 po 了，只是最近比较忙……
<Colin-shzsc> 现在自己的工作就是软件方面的翻译
<calebot> Colin-shzsc: 上班下班都在翻译？
 * calebot 向 Colin-shzsc 致敬
<DaBao> 我也是，正个4、5月快忙死我了，Kdenlive的翻译也放下了，本周末还要考试
<Colin-shzsc> 所以才会接触到翻译 SAP 的东西
 * calebot 对翻译没有爱
<calebot> Colin-shzsc: 汉化组需要你 XD
<Colin-shzsc> 我以前用 Windows 的时候都已经搞了六年的民间汉化了
<DaBao> 翻译工作也是很辛苦的。。。。
<Colin-shzsc> 可惜算不上真正的工作经验，最后还是自己翻译课老师帮忙介绍的
<Colin-shzsc> 我是相当的喜欢做笔译，不过要我去口译就犯怵了，口译课我的表现一直都一塌糊涂
 * MeaCulpa 中文太差，英文勉强看懂
<MeaCulpa> 翻译对中文的要求太高了
<MeaCulpa> 中文歧义又多，很难
<calebot> 信达雅不容易
<Colin-shzsc> 咱翻译老师就说英语系或者其他的外语系需要的人很多都跑去中文系了
<calebot> 信达雅都不容易
<DaBao> 歧义是很多，经常自己翻着翻着都蒙了
<zhangkaixuan> 兄弟们，支持我吧 支持osmsg.com 你会有方便面吃的...
<jiero> 现在我不喜欢翻译了。
<Colin-shzsc> 学习委员发短信说辅导员的电话要被打爆了，都要问成绩……
<MeaCulpa> 一种语言，如果是为了蒙人而生，难度陡增啊
<jiero> 翻译老是被取代，然后翻译出的东西很讨厌。。。
<calebot> 兄弟们，支持osmsg.com 吃方便面有调料包...
<jiero> 看不懂翻译的情况经常出现，词汇还是不统一——因为中文标准的统一词汇就难找。。。
<calebot> MeaCulpa: brainfuck 之类的？
<DaBao> 我是时不时得在中文界面与英文界面之间切换
<jyfl987> network manager真讨厌
<MeaCulpa> calebot: en
<jiero> 干脆直接en了。。。用linux时间里还是纯en UI最多。。。
<calebot> en++
<palomino|working> lol
<jiero> 少了很多毛病
<palomino|working> 我好像大多情况下是中英混合的。。
 * calebot 觉得 CLI / GUI 应该要可以分开设置 locale
<calebot> debug message 就该用鸟语
<DaBao> 呃，我家的电脑还得考虑给我老妈使用，公司的，同事时不时要用一下
<jyfl987> ubuntu的dhcpclient老是改我的dns 有所很么办法不让他改？
<DaBao> 忘记了
 * MeaCulpa 电脑里不碰中文...能输入能显示即可
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  ?
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  能显示可以。输入就不行了
<DaBao> 在网络管理中，不就能改么？设置成对所有用户启用，要有权限才能修改的
<DaBao> microcai:  输入要设置一下，方法也忘记了
<DaBao> 呵呵
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 你说不起X的时候？
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  yes
<microcai> DaBao:  no X .
 * MeaCulpa 基本不折腾tty/fb, 进x先
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  MaskRay 实现不起 X 也能输入。不过我不会折腾那些
<MeaCulpa> 高分辨率的fb我看不比X轻量级，不值得
<MeaCulpa> tty更是懒得折腾
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  ... ...
 * jiero 问，还有人玩 Kernel Panic么？
<DaBao> 噢，是这样啊
 * MeaCulpa 继续nethack
 * jiero 问，有人有空和我一起改Kernel Panic和Zero-K么？
<vincnd> 我玩kernel Panic
 * NoIE 我的天哪，生活大爆炸越来越黄了。
 * NoIE 1
<jiero> vincnd: 我怎么确认你说的是哪个呢。。。
<ofan> stone soup又快死了...
<jiero> ofan: stone soup是个坑，别跳了。
<jiero> ofan: 来玩kernel panic
<ofan> jiero: 玩过..
<jiero> ofan: 是昨天发布的版本么？
<ofan> jiero: 死的的更快
<ofan> jiero: 不是,以前玩过
<jiero> ofan: 玩新的
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  ... 当你折腾 Gentoo ，还没折腾出 X 的时候，你就不那么说了
<vincnd> 玩kernel painc  起一身鸡皮疙瘩，都是虫子
<jiero> 死的快也是不同的死法和游戏长度呃。
<ofan> jiero: 先更新下
<jiero> 。。。
 * microcai kernel panic ?
<jiero> vincnd: 不是吧。。。多么可爱啊。你没叫出爱丽丝么？
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 我折腾Gentoo都是从X折腾起的
<imtxc> calebot, 刚才按照你说的试了 不行哇？
<microcai> MeaCulpa: ?
<jiero> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjAwNzgxOTI0.html
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 给肥妹瘦腰要比给竹竿丰臀简单得多
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  Gentoo stage 里没 X 啊！
<calebot> imtxc: 啥？
<imtxc> moinmoin 的问题 早上问的
<imtxc> calebot, dpkg -S wikiserver.py
<calebot> imtxc: port 8080 没开？
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 我好几年不用啥stage[1-4]了
<calebot> imtxc: 没那文件？
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  ? 用嘛？
<imtxc> calebot, 然后运行 wikiserver.py  说是不对
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 直接livedisc, sabayon, systemrescuecd
<calebot> imtxc: 个人用要有写入权限
<imtxc> 呃  是不是文件没找到……
<calebot> imtxc: 因为 apt 安装的是系统级的服务
<ofan> jiero: 这是新的?
<imtxc> 它在哪个目录里面呢？
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 用stage3是浪费时间
<jiero> ofan: 这是老的。
<calebot> imtxc: wiki/data/pages 要可以写入
<imtxc> 我是APT安装的
<jiero> ofan: KP有很多种模式
<microcai> MaskRay:  ?
 * imadper 同志们,紧急呀,上次是谁会用haskell来的??
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  ... ...
<ofan> jiero: 这个根本打不死....
<imadper> 今晚考试haskell呀,求大腿呀!!!
<microcai> MeaCulpa:   是么？
<calebot> imtxc: 要不就用 zim 得了
<imtxc> calebot, 好吧……
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  sabayon ... ... 肥妹啊！
<ofan> imadper: 还考haskell??
<ofan> imadper: 不在国内吧?
<imtxc> 主要事zim 我没会加代码块什么的
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 我可以忍受肥妹在我睡觉的时候瘦身，却不允许我清醒的时候瘦瘦没有p股给我摸
<imtxc> 请教 zim 中怎么加代码块呢 钥匙能高亮 就最好了
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 反正最后出来魔鬼身材即可，管她曾经是啥
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  这个比喻不错
<imadper> ofan: 国内
<imadper> ofan: 我们一个老师研究haskell的
<imadper> 话说,会haskell的都蹦出来呀~~真心求大腿!!
<ofan> cfy还没来
<MaskRay> imadper: 学习 haskell 中……
<Gun^Rose> 终于要下班啦！
<Gun^Rose> 一觉醒来，发现马上就要下班啦，感觉太幸福啦！
<imadper> MaskRay: 晚上在线不?
<imadper> MaskRay: 果断需要你呀~~
<MaskRay> imadper: 在线
<MaskRay> imadper: 考到什么程度？给些例题
<imadper> MaskRay: 哈哈~太好了~~晚上有不会的问你喽~
<imadper> MaskRay: 肯定很简单的~
<imadper> MaskRay: 画个递归的三角形什么之类的~
<MaskRay> imadper: 给些例题吧。还可以找 moriramar soiamso reiv
<MaskRay> imadper: 什么叫递归的三角形
<imadper> MaskRay: 我还木有例题,不过考虑到我们版还有非计算机专业,应该不会难
<imadper> MaskRay: 等我给你找他学名去
<MaskRay> imadper: 该不会是 Sierpinski triangle 吧
<imadper> MaskRay: Sierpinski Triangle
<imadper> MaskRay: 就是
<imadper> MaskRay: 类似这样的题~ soiamso我倒是知道他会,但是他不在诶~~
<MaskRay> imadper: 画到哪里？
<imadper> MaskRay: drawInWindow
<imadper> MaskRay: import Graphics.HGL
<imadper> MaskRay: 用的这个库
<MaskRay> imadper: 一窍不通……
<imadper> MaskRay: 没事,画图题我应该好说,一些算法,到时得问你,比如快排什么的~
<MaskRay> imadper: 只会实现 imperative 的算法，还要用 Data.IORef？
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu11.04使用存在的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=331939&p=2334758 安装11.04一段时间了，有两个常用软件安装了可无法正常使用，很是郁闷。 1、amule 已经安装amule、amule-utils、amule-gnome-support，打开amule，可点击verycd里面的资源显示Firefox 不知道如何打开此地址，因为协议 (ed2k) 未和任何程序关联。 ...
<imadper> MaskRay: 别说这么高级,听不懂~~到时靠你就是了~~哈哈~~
<alpha080> 上下班高峰期，俺要擠公交。。。可能要一去不復返？
<imadper> alpha080: 正好练练内功
<alpha080> 早知如買塊臭豆腐上車了
<fillayu> hello, everyboday
<alpha080> hi
<^k^> alpha080, 好  ㍪ 
<atone> alpha080: hi
<atone> fillayu: hello
<fillayu> 我刚刚搬完家
<fillayu> 有研究 magento 的吗
<jiero> Urban Terror 5发布的话我会试试。
<fillayu> Urban Terror  是什么
<vic> 发现pyqt的信号的一个新用法
<vic> 不错不错
<ofan> vic: 什么用法
<vic> QtCore.QMetaObject.connectSlotsByName()方法
<vic> 不要说我小白啊 我也是才发现的
<ofan> ..
<ofan> vic: 为什么不用pyside?
<vic> 其实我就是用pyside实验的。。。。
<vic> 我害怕大家对这个不熟悉
<ofan> - -~~
<ofan> vic: 我两个都没怎么用过,用pyqt的多,但是不知道pyside是否跟它兼容
<vic> 呵呵 不要笑话我
<ofan> 木有啊
<vic> sip2 兼容
<ofan> sip2?
<vic> 貌似是qstrings 有什么问题  我对这个不是很了解 反正我也不用，我就是瞎鼓捣玩
<kowalski> hi all
<vic> PyQt provides two different APIs [riverbankcomputing.co.uk], the first of which provides QStrings, QVariants, etc as is in Python. The new API 2 provides automatic conversion between the Qt classes and respective native Python datatypes and is much more Pythonic in nature. PyQt on Python 2.x defaults to API 1, while PyQt on Python 3 defaults to API 2.
<^k^> kowalski, 好  ㍪ 
<alpha080> 國內pyhon的irc頻道在哪？
<vic> i don't known
<dream1986> alpha080: 我也想学python来着，好像没中文irc频道
<kowalski> p打头的语言都好强,PHP,PERL,PYTHON..
<jiero> 似乎台湾有 python频道
<alpha080> pascal
<kowalski> right
<imadper> MaskRay: 话说,我要去考试了~全靠你了~~我下半辈子的幸福呀~~
<alpha080> 作弊？
<MaskRay> imadper: ……
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 什么啊。
<jiero> 全部都这样都这样。。。我该去了。
<kowalski> -.-?
<imadper> alpha080: 嘘~~
<alpha080> 基情四溢。。。
<kowalski> --
<vic> .......
<alpha080> 我去google下你老師是誰：）
<alpha080> 還要坐半個小時的公交。。。。
<vic> 想当年我们考四级的那个年代 那隐形耳机，无限的抄啊
<vic> 我们作弊小分队帮助了无数的同学通过四级
<kowalski> 直接短信啊
<alpha080> 嗯，早認識你就好了，儅年要考6級
<alpha080> 結果考了個等差數列出來
<ofan> .......
<kowalski> -.-
<vic> 哎呀呀。。。不行啊 这个就得抄啊  各种答案必须要准啊  设备必须要先进啊
<iamfbi> 闭源的显卡驱动装上了能用，但是硬件驱动里却显示无驱动，这是怎么一种情况？
<alpha080> 顯卡的具体型號
<iamfbi> 显卡是ATI的
<iamfbi> 跟型号没关系，因为没出问题之前是看到有闭源驱动在使用的
<alpha080> HD還是老顯卡？
<iamfbi> 我表错情
<alpha080> 驅動是？
<iamfbi> 有人能告诉我吗？每次打开硬件驱动那个功能，它都要下载软件索引，然后又失败
<alpha080> 試過重裝驅動么？
<iamfbi> 哦，是在跟我说么，重装过驱动
<iamfbi> 但是在这一句时出现不正常：sudo jockey-text -e xorg:fglrx
<iamfbi> 提示：下载软件包索引失败，请检查您的网络状态。大多数驱动程序将不可用。未知驱动: xorg:fglrx
<iamfbi> 重新安装过jockey-gtk，还是一样
<alpha080> 等ATI用戶吧
<iamfbi> 很奇怪为什么“硬件驱动”这个功能，要下载软件包索引，以前一直没有，一打开就搜索驱动的
<dream1986> 我ubuntu，ati驱动很好啊，系统受限驱动就是ati官方驱动，不用自己装
<iamfbi> 这个问题肯定是软件包有错误，给个思路我重装这些包就好了，我不知道与它相关的有哪些包
<iamfbi> dream1986: 曾经我也是这样，最近折腾了下新内核搞坏了
<iamfbi> 很多软件包都要重新安装才能正常使用，就还有这个我怎么弄都弄不好
<zss> archlinux amelu kab有防火墙
<madper> MaskRay, 给个油箱不让上网....
<madper> MaskRay, 蛋疼了
<madper> MaskRay, email
<MaskRay> madper: 发了
<madper> MaskRay, 不在
<madper> MaskRay, ??
 * kowalski lift.
 * edison0354 唱红歌ing
<kowalski> ...
 * kowalski has been killed by utf-8
<jiero> 没撒
<edison0354> kowalski: 。。。
<tusooa> ls
<tusooa> er, utf-8,突然想到了好久以前的，话题讨论，哪个人出的主意？
 * edison0354 又要开始UTF8和GB大战了吗？
 * kowalski 已经战死
 * jiero 没打过
 * naitong 睡着了
 * kowalski 在考虑要不要信春哥
<ofan> anti GBK
 * jiero 正在打字，下载 Platinum Arts Sandbox
<ofan> jiero: 游戏?
 * jiero 准备打ofan，他不来一起作游戏
<ofan> jiero: 做什么游戏?
 * kowalski 围观jiero PK ofan
<ofan> ...
 * naitong 同样围观
 * jiero 什么超简单规则+不用编程的游戏都作。
 * kowalski 要求参与
<ofan> jiero: 有兴趣,具体点啊
<kowalski> 杀人游戏onirc?
<jiero> ...
<ofan> 以前jyf说过做游戏,现在已经没音了...
<jiero> 我在改zero-k，那个不提，在改OpenRA，那个不提，放弃改wesnoth，也不提了。那么作躲猫猫的游戏提一下。
<jiero> ofan: 来躲猫猫
<ofan> openra是用mono写的
 * kowalski 表示总有一天让儿子玩上他老爸亲手做的热腾腾的游戏
<jiero> ofan: 改游戏不需要知道那些
<jiero> 。。。
<ofan> jiero: 你的意思是做mod?
<jiero> 恩。
<jiero> mod也是游戏的说。
<kowalski> 泥巴
<jiero> 规则不一样就是不一样的游戏吧。
<ofan> jiero: 其实有很不错的引擎,unreal的引擎就很好,还开放了一套工具
<jiero> ofan: 为啥不用Cube2呢。。。
<ofan> jiero: 感觉有点差距
<jiero> 恩。我也不知道差距哪里～
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统安装和升级 • 新装了个Ubuntu，DLS连接连不上去，求大侠支招，救小弟于菜鸟之中。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=331951&p=2334897 新装了个Ubuntu，DLS连接连不上去，我们用的宽带是联通的，求大侠支招，救小弟于菜鸟之中。。。 PS：望尽量说详细点，包括DSL里面的设置。。。我是菜鸟我求助。。。 统计信息: 发 ...
<jiero> 没见过unreal引擎的多少游戏_除了那个SONIC的。
<jiero> ofan: 需要一个网站放东西么？
<ofan> jiero: 网盘?
<ofan> jiero: 空间我有一些
<jiero> 我用Google Code。。。
<tusooa> ...
<ofan> jiero: 放mod?
<jiero> ofan: zero-k mod我直接可以放在官方 svn，我有权限。
<hata> meego 是不是用yum的？
<jiero> openra的我大概也可以要到
<ofan> jiero: 哦..
<jiero> http://code.google.com/p/zero-k/wiki/Archl_Page_ZeroRaider_mod
<ofan> jiero: 我在openra论坛上逛了一圈,都没发现个能看的wiki教程
<jiero> 这个是zero
<jiero> zero-k的mod
<kowalski> -.-
<jiero> 基本就是只改
<jiero> 那个不算什么了。。
<ofan> jiero: 你的zero-k图像最高能达到什么效果
<jiero> 我显卡不行。
<jiero> 平常都用最低效果～
<jiero> ^_^
<jiero> 为了不卡
<jiero> 整机都不行。
<ofan> jiero: 那样好没感觉
<jiero> 我是绝对不在意画面的～
<jiero> 除非阻碍我观察
<caleb-> 耐玩性++
<tusooa> pkill 了两下，都没用，killall -9 firefox倒起作用了。
<jiero> 我追求画面的游戏大概就是那些探险游戏了，
<caleb-> 画面音效--
<jiero> 看不清楚哪里的探险游戏无意义
<ofan> 五子棋耐玩
<jiero> 谁来玩六字棋
<ofan> caleb-: 和calebot是同一个人?
<jiero> 五子棋早玩腻了
 * kowalski 表示OPENGL太难搞
<jiero> kowalski: 作mod就不管了
<jiero> zero-k开发组里只有一个是引擎开发者
<jiero> 而且是专门搞引擎的lua模块
<kowalski> jiero: 嗯
<Kandu> jiero: SpringLobby 給出地圖選項的時候，能不能只列出相適應的 mod?
<zhojang> 有什么和android手机同步的客户端吗？
<jiero> Kandu: ？不能吧。所有都适用？
<Kandu> jiero: kp 的 map 能在 zero-k 里用？
<jiero> ofan: 我的主意：多人游戏，FPS模式，没人有一个物品，30s限时起步时间，所有人避开其他人去藏。谁找到多、早获胜
<jiero> Kandu: 是的。
<jiero> 每人
<jiero> 所以用这个引擎
<ofan> jiero: 晕..
<caleb-> 躲猫猫为毛要用电脑玩…
<ofan> jiero: 只是找物品还是 可以对战?
<jiero> caleb-: 你在我身边就好了
<kowalski> .
<caleb-> 唔，如果所有角色都是迷你裙正妹，我愿意玩
<jiero> ofan: 基本做好了模式可以追加，
<kowalski> caleb-: 正解!
<jiero> caleb-: 藏什么？
<jiero> caleb-: 绣球
<ofan> 我倒是想做那种低画质的像素游戏
<caleb-> jiero: 跳蛋
<kowalski> -.-
<jiero> ofan: 模型在  http://opengameart.org/ 找
<jiero> 我有事了。
<kowalski> ofan: 刀剑封魔录那样的？
<jiero> 先撤离
<caleb-> jiero: 被跨省了？
<ofan> kowalski: 没完过刀剑
<jiero> caleb-: 还跨国呢。
<kowalski> ofan: O
<ofan> 应该说是像gba的那种
<hata> http://www.meegoq.com/thread-1373-1-1.html
<kowalski> 玛丽医生？
<caleb-> 豪斯医生？
<kowalski> NO
<kowalski> 小霸王学习机上的小游戏
<inode> test
<caleb-> 红白机有仙剑奇侠传
<ofan> 小霸王还早了点
<^k^> inode, ....  ㍫ 
<cfy> ofan: hi
<cfy> ofan: 变化了?
<ofan> cfy: 恩 不过是别的变化了
<inode> test
<^k^> inode, ....  ㍫ 
<cfy> ofan: 哦.我看看我能不能访问
<inode> 晚上好
<kowalski> 屏幕好模糊，难受
<naitong> inode: 晚上好
<inode> naitong: 在调试一个脚本,等下你帮我测试,
<cfy> ofan: 打不开....
<cfy> ofan: 你来把....
<ofan> cfy: 为什么打不开?
<cfy> ofan: 不清楚
<ofan> cfy: 命令?
<inode> naitong:发给我
<moriramar> 哎，我這裹玩 wine 還是 ibus 有問题……
<cfy> ofan: 和上次一样啊, curl -s 'http://www.ramhost.us/?page=virtual-dedicated-server'|sha512sum
<cfy> ofan: 完整的给我.
<inode> 测试
<^k^> inode, ....  ㍬ 
<cfy> inode: 测试bot可以去别的房间
<inode> cfy: 谢谢,测试成功
<ofan> cfy: ac3410e66dfbbc22a721712e752ef318f9d4f96be14dacaa4eba58e4160921b22935c71557a1f4cf7e583a9acc0401da39b461b0fcae462bfdb6e24994d0a407
<cfy> ofan: ...应该还有 -的.
<ofan> cfy: 恩 没复制
<cfy> ofan: 奇怪了....竟然不等..
<ofan> cfy: 估计...
<inode> very sowly
<cfy> ofan: 忽略刚才发的email
<ofan> cfy: 被屏蔽了?
 * kowalski 喜欢用E-MAIL通信，可惜..
<cfy> ofan: 修改好了.
<ofan> cfy: o
<metbsd> 有人熟perl嘛
<cfy> metbsd: me
<metbsd> Mail::Toaster::Setup
<metbsd> 帮我看下这个
<cfy> metbsd: sorry.没空:)
<metbsd> cpan里的
<cfy> iGnome: ee好
<cfy> iGnome: 求技术支持 XD
<inode> hi
<^k^> inode, 好  ㍬ 
<inode> fhw
<^k^> 新⇨ 新闻和通知 • Adobe CS5 将有linux的版本？？？？？有图~~ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=331958&p=2334974 今天在omgubuntu上看到的= =！说是软件中心将会改进什么的，然后就是下面的图片。。。上面赫然写着adobe creative suite... 这个是真的么= = 统计信息: 发表于 由 longxin1991 — 2011-05-19 20:12
<MaskRay> madfer: ?
<MaskRay> imadfer: ?
<inode> jo
<inode> naitong: shenma
<alpha080> 我回来了
<naitong> inode: ??
<inode> test
<^k^> inode, ....  ㍬ 
<MaskRay> 谁知道联系 madper 的方式?
<RuiZi> 有木有啊有木有 伤不起啊伤不起
<hj> hello
<hj> text
<hj> test
<^k^> hj, 好  ㍬ 
<XwinX> iGnome:
<iGnome> XwinX: 有空了？
<XwinX> iGnome: 嗯
<XwinX> iGnome: 去魔都了，今天刚回
<iGnome> 哦。记得斗篷今天说了。
<iGnome> 就1天，太匆忙了
<RuiZi> 我装完了 UBUNTU 不知道干嘛 谁推荐点好玩的玩意啊
<jiero> RuiZi: 玩啥？工作区
<jiero> RuiZi: 要不然就去工作
<RuiZi> 没工作
<XwinX> iGnome: 不想呆
<XwinX> iGnome: 提前回来了
<zhojang> 问个低级问题，我从官网装的virtualbox，也装扩展来，为啥还是不支持usb设备呢？
<XwinX> iGnome: 听说方校长让人扔鞋子了
<iGnome> XwinX: 不认识啊。
<zhojang> 虚了一个xp，虚机选分配usb设备是灰色的，不可选
<iGnome> 不想呆，是对魔都有心里压力？
<alpha080> RuiZi: sudoku
<zhojang> @iGnome @XwinX 帮搞下？
<RuiZi> alphaex: sudoku 是什么？
<iGnome> zhojang: 多看帖子。虚拟的，还带usb的，一直有些麻烦。我可没经验
<caleb-> RuiZi: 还没玩过？
<zhojang> 我把当前用户已经加到vboxusers组来
<moriramar> RuiZi: sudoku = 數獨。
<bluek> 问一个问题哈
<bluek> 我在linux上面vbox了一个xp，如何让两个同时上网？
<bluek> 哈哈
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<inode> microcai: 好
<zhangkaixuan> Linux Deepin 2011 全国精英技术交流会 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/linux-deepin-2011/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Linux Deepin 2011 全国精英技术交流会 : OSMSG
<zhojang> 我装的deepin xp～
<inode> test
<^k^> inode, ....  ㍭ 
<zhojang> 有些活只能在win下干，现在usb设备不能读取。。。
<bluek> 有人吗？5555
<bluek> 我还要激活呢，装了一个sp1
<inode> te
<inode> test
<^k^> inode, ....  ㍭ 
<zhojang> 郁闷啊，怎么配置都不行啊
<zhojang> 感觉是权限的问题
<MaskRay> soiamso: RWH Chapter 9. I/O case study: a library for searching the filesystem 中的 FoldTree 看不懂^
 * edison0354 我还在唱红歌。。。>_<
<zhangkaixuan> 吃了一个甜瓜 四分之一的西瓜。。。 肚子疼...
<edison0354> zhangkaixuan: 。。。
<zhangkaixuan> edison0354: 现在着日子真tm的不好过阿。。。 唉
<moriramar> zhangkaixuan: 你真牛……
<moriramar> zhangkaixuan: 吃個瓜都能吃成這樣。
<zhangkaixuan> moriramar:我觉得可能是甜瓜的问题 我带皮吃的。。。
<zhangkaixuan> moriramar:我对象给我洗的很干净了。。。。。
<MaskRay> moriramar: RWH Chapter 9 的 foldTree 怎么理解
<zhangkaixuan> 呼叫 呼叫 那个兄弟再用谷歌音乐for rhythmbox插件。。。 怎么热门歌曲面来回时那些歌？？？  谷歌音乐不换歌曲吗？
<zss> empathy 每次启动都要输入密码,太烦了
<moriramar> zss: 你可以放在 Gnome-keyring 中去。
<pocoyo> zhangkaixuan: 基本不怎么换吧
<zss> moriramar: 那是什么东西
<moriramar> zss: 一個密碼庫吧，算是。
<zss> moriramar: 怎么用啊
<moriramar> zhangkaixuan: 你小心，現在的瓜都是小炸彈。
<zss> moriramar: 是一个密令
<moriramar> zss: 你是用 Ubuntu 的嗎？
<zss> moriramar: 用Archlinux + Gnome3
<moriramar> MaskRay: 你現在是用 ALSA 的吧？
<moriramar> caleb-: 你也在用 ALSA 嗎？
<zhangkaixuan> moriramar:- -! 我可以当成你嫉妒了
<moriramar> zss: 那就算了吧。
<moriramar> zhangkaixuan: 不是，是 Solidot 上的文章，瓜都會炸了。
<moriramar> zhangkaixuan: 我已經多年不吃西瓜了。
<zss> moriramar: 为什么呢
<moriramar> zss: Gnome 3 我不了解，我不說。
<caleb-> 多半都是 alsa 吧
<zhangkaixuan> moriramar:.........
<MaskRay> moriramar: RWH Chapter 9 的 foldTree 怎么理解
<moriramar> caleb-: 我看到 Firefox 用 ALSA，Gnome-sound-recorder 在 OSS 下有問题我就……
<moriramar> caleb-: Firefox 都不打算支持 OSS4
<moriramar> MaskRay: 你等下，我看下。
<caleb-> adobe flash 也只支持 alsa
<moriramar> caleb-: 你也用 ALSA 的了？
<caleb-> 用 oss4 本来就很少吧
<moriramar> caleb-: 哎……多好的東西……
<moriramar> 得，Jack+Alsa+Pulseaudio 吧……
<hl> dasd
<moriramar> MaskRay: 我去ot裹說了。
<alvin_rxg> ♫ vlc:  -
<hl> d
<alvin_rxg> ♫ vlc:  -  -
<moriramar> alvin_rxg: 你這是插件嗎？
<moriramar> 不行呀。
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu10.04.1安装完以后只有一个根分区？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=331971&p=2335170 一键安装完了以后，进入系统发现只有一个分区，想 想重新分区，以后建自己的文件系统，该怎么办呢？ fdisk -l命令出来的结果为空？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 sabrinajdz — 2011-05-19 21:33
<alvin_rxg> "一键" ???
<imtxc>  折腾了半天 Tex Live 2010  了 还是没有会编译zim导出的tex文件
<imtxc> 而且，ctex里面，总是用不了隶书和幼园字体。
<hl> sudo fdisk -l吧？
<fillayu> 睡觉去
<fillayu> :)
<imtxc> 是用latex *.tex么……
<soiamso> MaskRay: 我看看
<MaskRay> soiamso: #ubuntu-cn-ot ?
<jiero> ofan: 还在？
<jiero> 继续？
<moriramar> caleb-: 我看 flash 的 ebuild，上面居然不依赖oss alsa pulseaudio 中的任何一個。
<moriramar> caleb-: 除非 multilibs，不過我現在用的是 amd64 版，他不依赖。
<caleb-> moriramar: adobe flash release note 写的
<moriramar> caleb-: ……
<caleb-> moriramar: alsa 本来就没啥依赖好写的吧，基本是内核模块
<caleb-> alsa 又没有 sound daemon
<imtxc> 大家都用的什么软件查看pdf的呢？
<caleb-> jack / pa 这些才要写
<szsloss> 自带的
<moriramar> caleb-: 那總要依赖個 alsa-libs 之類的吧……
<caleb-> moriramar: 没有这完意儿
<moriramar> ……
<caleb-> s/完/玩
<moriramar> 那我的 alsa-libs 是被谁搞進來的。
<moriramar> 對了，我安裝了 pulseaudio，可能 flash 用那個了。
<moriramar> 哎，改 ALSA 不折騰……
<lofwind> ?
<lofwind> test
<pocoyo> : 这个国家最让我心悸的，不是国家机器任意妄为地作恶，而是占据主流力量的普通人纷纷告诉你：这个国家就是这样的，你改变不了的，习惯了就行。他们可能是你的同学，同事，朋友，亲人，爱人。只要自己不被伤害，他们可以容忍任何人被伤害。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<caleb-> moriramar: 原来是 libasound
<leyle> 只会c，不会c++，能找到做程序的工作么？必须要会c++
 * caleb- 自己掌嘴
<caleb-> alsa-lib == libasound
<lofwind> hello
<^k^> lofwind, 好  ㍮ 
<soiamso> leyle: 会 java 也很好吧
<lemonhall> soiamso: 你现在在做啥啊？
<lemonhall> soiamso: 大叔
<soiamso> lemonhall: 准备睡觉
<leyle> soiamso: java也不会，学数学的，自学了c和数据结构，想找一份做c的工作，面试了几个公司，都要c++，还说c只是基础？基本不用
<soiamso> lemonhall: 就大你几岁哪来大叔了？
<caleb-> leyle: 国内的现实啊
<lemonhall>  soiamso  不是，我是问你在做什么职业啊，大叔
<caleb-> leyle: 国内基本是 .net / java / c++ 吧
<soiamso> lemonhall: 销售
<lemonhall> soiamso: 一个热爱程序的销售。。。
<soiamso> lemonhall: 什么都做过了，
<lemonhall> soiamso: 销售行政，技术？市场？
<bluek> 问一下
<pocoyo> bluek: 问呗，GG|MM http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<soiamso> lemonhall: 都不想升职，基本快升职的时候就走人了
<lemonhall> 问一下
<leyle> caleb-: 更悲剧的是，一个要c的，电话说的好好的，去了，给了个很基础很基础的c，做了后，说我还可以，然后就说现在什么牛逼公司招人都用java，让我交8700，学三个月java，擦，现在培训机构也太恶心了，浪费了我一下午
<pocoyo> lemonhall: 问呗，GG|MM http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<bluek> 为什么我的vbox xp里面检测不到电脑的摄像头？
<caleb-> leyle: 摆明是骗钱的吧
<bluek> 有人愿意回答吗？
<bluek> 哈哈
<lemonhall> leyle: 你在哪里？
<leyle> lemonhall: 成都
<szsloss> 。。。。。。。。。
<lemonhall> leyle: 好远。。。要在西安我就叫你了
<soiamso> leyle: 你就不想想搞搞java ?
<lemonhall> soiamso: 哎。。。
<ibus> 这么黑暗。。。
<lemonhall> soiamso: 好吧。。。。
<lemonhall> soiamso: 起码你有老婆
<leyle> lemonhall: 额……西安做啥子？
<leyle> soiamso: 暂时没有那个打算
<soiamso> leyle: 用什么语言还不一样？ 应用决定了用什么来开发项目
<lemonhall> leyle: 还不太清楚，需要人，项目也比较有意思
<szsloss> 做java 现在 要哪些 知识啊
<lemonhall> leyle: 再说吧。。我最近忽然觉得这次招聘也不是很明朗
<soiamso>  lemonhall 最近在搞什么？
<lemonhall> soiamso: 招人。。。。
<szsloss> 是web 应用还是 手机 应用啊？
<ibus> 招实习生不啊
<leyle> soiamso: 道理是这样的，但是一个新语言学习也要时间什么的，
<leyle> lemonhall: 嗯。
<xiangfu> ping
<soiamso> szsloss: web , 手机都很多
<lemonhall> soiamso: 也许是我理解错了。。可能不会是去做什么饭否之类的
<szsloss> 哦
<lemonhall> soiamso: 忽然觉得人要变得成熟一些了。。。要耐着性子把工作干完。。也许也是一种修炼吧
<lemonhall> soiamso: 学学小新他爸爸也没什么不好
<soiamso> leyle: 基本不用吧 C 类，也就一个样子。起码你跟进一个项目，别人都已经吧 数据接口都写好了
<caleb-> 小新他爸是怎样？
<soiamso> lemonhall: 问题是这个是不是你想干的工作》
<bluek> 问一下各位大侠
<bluek> 我在linux里面vbox了一个xp，可是我怎么共享文件夹？vbox里面自带的那个数据方法除外。
<bluek> 比如，我想用smb，我已经安装好了smb
<bluek> 可是我在vbox xp里面怎么读取那个目录？
<szsloss> 那 就用呗
<soiamso> bluek: bridge 模式才可以的
<bluek> soiamso: bridge模式是什么？能具体一点吗
<szsloss> 是想 两个系统 互通吗？？
<bluek> 只想共享一个目录即可
<moriramar> edison0354: 人渣誠老爹叫什麼來着？
<szsloss> 哦
<bluek> 但我不想用vbox自带的那种共享方法
<bluek> 我想通过smb，可是我实现不了
<lemonhall> caleb-: 貌似不是他喜欢的工作，典型的日本人思维。。。。为了家庭。。。忍耐
<RuiZi> sudo apt-get install libqq-pidgin  告诉我找不到。。。
<edison0354> moriramar: 没看过
<caleb-> 有妻小就是这点不好
<szsloss> 那你想 用哪种啊？？
 * caleb- 一人饱全家饱
<soiamso> bluek: vbox 网络链接方式
<edison0354> moriramar: 尺越止？
<moriramar> edison0354: 好像是，我還沒找到呢。我看看
<bluek> soiamso:你指的是映射吗？
<lemonhall> caleb-: 额。。你多大？
<soiamso>  lemonhall 那他喜欢什么工作？
<soiamso> bluek:  不明白你是否明白
<lemonhall> soiamso: 广志君？其实说起来，从贬义的角度来说。。其实我觉得他根本就没有喜欢的工作。。。。
<moriramar> edison0354: 那個是澤越止好吧……
<moriramar> 沢是澤……
<bluek> soiamso:能具体点吗？或者是操作步骤？
<caleb-> 很多人不离婚只是因为付不起赡养费
<caleb-> 时代在变化啊
<soiamso> lemonhall: 只有兴趣嘛，能赚钱的兴趣就是喜欢的工作了
<soiamso> bluek: google 之
<bluek> soiamso:我想通过samba实现，可是实现不了
<lemonhall> soiamso: 恩，我处在迷茫阶段
<bluek> soiamso:我想通过samba实现。samba配置是没问题了，可是在xp里面怎么读取那个共享目录？
<kowalski> file://xxxxx
<lemonhall> caleb-: 有道理。。。。离婚麻烦，还不如就凑合过
<kowalski> file:\\xxxxx
<RuiZi> 谁的PIDGIN 能上QQ ？
<kowalski> 打错了
<soiamso> bluek: samba 需要在同一个 ip 段里面的
<kowalski> RuiZi: Me
<bluek> 是同一个ip段的
<bluek> 我是同一台电脑
<RuiZi> kowalski: 用的 2010 协议？
<kowalski> bluek: file:\\ip
<kowalski> RuiZi: Yes
<bluek> soiamso:哦，我试试
 * lemonhall 我今天才理解了。。。无限AP是个啥米东西
<soiamso> bluek: 看起来是在同一个段而已
 * kowalski 开始喝茶
<szsloss> 什么东西啊？？
 * lemonhall 你就把它想象成交换机的无限版本就好了
<soiamso> bluek: nat 模式下，根本就不在一个段里面
<bluek> soiamso:这样啊？
<lemonhall> bluek: nat模式下。。主机与子网的关系。
<RuiZi> kowalski: 我安装不上。。。  安装最新的LIBQQ以后 PIDGIN帐号列表里没有QQ了
<bluek> soiamso:我输入了，提示我输入用户名和密码，怎么输都不对哈
<bluek> soiamso:算了，不折腾了，我用vbox自带的数据共享吧
<stalins> 嗨
<stalins> 大家好啊
<pocoyo> stalins: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<kowalski> RuiZi: 我也是直接安的，协议选2010即可
<kowalski> .
<xiangfu> test xiangfu
<xiangfu> test
<pocoyo> : 中國就有這麼一群奇怪的人, 本身是最底階層, 利益每天都在被損害,卻具有統制階級的意識，在動物世界裏找這麼弱智的東西都幾乎不可能。--林語堂 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<xiangfu> xiangfu hello
<dreamysirc> 大家又在搞政治了~~~~~~~
<soiamso> bluek: 远程机的密码
<xiangfu> can someone send one message to me. thanks
<inode> test
<^k^> inode, ....  ㍮ 
<xiangfu> test
<stalins> 在这不要谈论政治话题，谢谢
<xiangfu> help
<xiangfu> hi
<bluek> soiamso:我正在试别的方法
<xiangfu> ^k^: hi
<^k^> xiangfu, 好  ㍮ 
<inode> join irssi-cn
<xiangfu> ^k^: hi
<xiangfu> ^k^: come on
<^k^> xiangfu, 好  ㍮ 
<kowalski> -.-
<xiangfu> ^k^: hi
<xiangfu> ^k^: hi
<edison0354> moriramar: ……
<^k^> xiangfu, 好  ㍮ 
<edison0354> moriramar: 跟你说我没看过……
<moriramar> edison0354: 不過你知道呢。真強呢。
<stalins> 装ubuntu之后再装win7grub会被替掉是吗……
<moriramar> edison0354: 那個人渣……黑黑黑
<xiangfu> stalins 是
<RuiZi> ^k^: 你打得字后面总是跟着一个乱码
<MeaCulpa_> 再吧grub黑回来即可吧
<^k^> RuiZi, 有趣的八卦：不明身份的人说我打回来总是由乱码单词。  ㍮ 
<atone> RuiZi: 好像是个时间
<RuiZi> atone: 恩 是时间
<szsloss> 什么时间啊？？
<inode> 有人
<szsloss> 没人
<atone> szsloss: 就是^k^说的话最后总是跟着一个类似当前时间的字符
<szsloss> 恩，是什么时间啊？？
<blueghost>  alvin_rxg mpd可以播放流的吗
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: y
<atone> szsloss: 北京时间。。。可以么
<RuiZi> 聊个QQ真费劲
<szsloss> 不知道啊
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 怎么设置呢
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 貌似流 没有文件形式的吧
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 放播放列表里就可以了
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) .... 我先装先
<longxin> ?
<inode> irssi里有个变量叫allowedChans,操不懂
<longxin> 。。。。
<inode> 值为%6
<kowalski> .
<longxin> 我也用的irssi ==!
<kowalski> me too
<inode> longxin: allowedChans什么意思,先从字面理解,
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) mpd怎么设置, 懒得 google 了
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 懒得说话了
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) ..............................................................
<blueghost> 说说嘛
<longxin> 说啥？
<samul>  /quit
<blueghost> longxin:) 怎么配置 mpd
<^k^> 新⇨ 虚拟机和虚拟化 • ubuntu主机+ubuntu虚拟机,如何实现共享? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=331987&p=2335343 ubuntu主机+ubuntu虚拟机,如何实现共享? 统计信息: 发表于 由 罗非鱼 — 2011-05-19 22:38
<edison0354> blueghost: 你又出来了……
 * MeaCulpa_ 完全没搞明白mpd和客户端
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我去 google 了. 但我有个疑问, 一定得 /etc/那设置吗, 本地设置不行的吗
<jiero> MeaCulpa_: 不用搞明白，直接用就可以
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: daemon 是系统范围的，也可以本地
<ukyoi> 方校长+1
 * kowalski 表示CCAV4真好看
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 看你是想把 mpd 作为一个系统的daemon 运行，还是个人的daemon
<longxin> 今天下午我本来想去看方校长的。。
<ukyoi> longxin: 然后呢……
<longxin> 没去啊＝＝
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 用了，没反应
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 个人的啊. google 到的 都是 /etc/改的
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 这玩意儿单机用户比mplayer方便在哪里...
<ukyoi> longxin: 您说的“看”是啥意思？
<longxin> 有谁是武汉的啊
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 复制一份配置文件到 ~/.mpdconf
<longxin> 有去28号那个deepinh活动的吗？
<kowalski> .
<longxin> ？
<longxin> 我报了名
<longxin> 不知道有没有希望＝＝
<jiero> MeaCulpa_: 呃。我用图形界面，感觉图形比那些单独的音乐软件更好玩。
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 谢了
<kowalski> 谁用过deepin?
<jiero> kowalski: 那个就是原来的hiweed，我用过hiweed
<jiero> ^_^
<bluek> 共享完成哈
<bluek> 两个系统同时上网
<ofan> http://www.douban.com/photos/photo/639885529/
<ofan> 励志啊....
<inode> Target=ubuntu-cn nick=$laskspokername and what is allowedchans:value %6
<bluek> vbox xp是qvod专用。
<bluek> 哈哈哈哈
<kowalski> jiero: 哦，hiweed我也用过，很不错的
<ofan> vbox xp..  这是我启动xp虚拟机的命令 - -~~~
<inode> ofan: 不用虚拟机,colinux微内核,多完美
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 是 .mpdconf 还是 .mpd.conf
<ofan> inode: linux下有colinux?
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 图形界面smplayer不错
<mayli> inode: 什么情况？
<ofan> inode: colinux是虚拟linux的吧
<longxin> ofan
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 前一个
<ofan> longxin: ....
<longxin> ofan
<MeaCulpa_> colinux不是跑在windows里的么
<ofan> longxin: 你死回来了..
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我去配置一下
<inode> ofan: windows NT也是微内核
<longxin> 我smplayer咋不能截图了= =
<MeaCulpa_> colinux还不如直接在cmd.exe里跑gnuwin32了
<longxin> 我现在用的网页版
<longxin> ofan
<caleb-> inode: colinux 不是微内核
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: http://code.bulix.org/rr2793-79897
<inode> caleb-: 那是什么
<longxin> ofan想我了？
<caleb-> inode: win32 也不是 pure microkernel
<jiero> MeaCulpa_:不是终结了么。2年前就挂了
<inode> caleb-: 那你倒说说哪个是呢
<inode> caleb-: 一边站吧你,
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 你说的不是gnuwin32, gnu本来就讲究跨平台的... gnu挂了？
 * MeaCulpa_ 老婆一边看黄图，一边在想明天穿啥...一个多小时了还没想出来...
 * caleb- 还没回答问题，小白就自爆了
<longxin> 。。。
<caleb-> MeaCulpa_: 看黄图选衣服！？
<MeaCulpa_> ...
 * mayli MeaCulpa_ 什么情况？黄图？
<MeaCulpa_> winnt的确是微内核，但是和colinux何干...
<kowalski> .......
<MeaCulpa_> caleb-: 所以选不出来
<longxin> 黄图里有衣服么= =
<jiero> MeaCulpa_:我说的是 Smplayer
<MeaCulpa_> longxin: 有，为了露而遮
<caleb-> 有衣服的黄图更好看
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 瞎说，一直在开发的
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 只是现在新功能不多了而已
<ibus> hurd 还有发行版用不？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 你给的配置 user 注释掉了. 网上说的 是 用户名
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 注释掉还是用户名啊
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 你丫都看哪的啊？哪个版本的 mpd ?
<knownbad> 用户跑比daemon方便。
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 源里的啊
<blueghost> gapless_mp3_playback 这个啥意思
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: mpd -V
<knownbad> 0.16.2
<knownbad> 但似乎每人听
<kowalski> -.-
 * kowalski 冲了一杯龙井
<blueghost> 晕
<blueghost> 晕
 * knownbad 弄mocha去
<caleb-> 冲了一只萝莉
<chattan> 刚刚IRC断线了
<blueghost> mpd (MPD: Music Player Daemon) 0.16.1
<chattan> 你们断了吗
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) mpd (MPD: Music Player Daemon) 0.16.1
<atone> 表示一切正常。
<longxin>  没
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我配置好了
<blueghost> 去看看行不行.
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 配置好了要做什么呢, 要不要重启 mpd
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 那你得 注释掉 user
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 哦
<blueghost> 那好吧
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 系统的配置，就改系统的 daemon，本地配置就本地 daemon
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) gapless_mp3_playback 这个啥意思
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 无缝播放，用在切换歌曲的时候
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 谢了, 要重启吗,
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 自然要
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 是不是 每次进 wm 都要 启动 daemon
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 是不是 每次登录 都要 启动 daemon
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 你都没说是系统 daemon 还是 本地的……我咋知道要如何
<zhangkaixuan> yahoo的邮箱到现在还不支持免费的imap?
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 本地的啊
 * kowalski 买的龙井10元一包，大家觉得是不是真的？
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 那你确定 ubuntu系统范围的 daemon 已经关闭了？
<longxin> 没喝过
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 关闭了
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 现在关闭了
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 那你就本地开咯
<longxin> 有没有谁在软件中心里发现adobe cs5的
<caleb-> longxin: 那是想像图吧
<longxin> 想像= =
<longxin> 不能瞎想啊- -！
<kowalski> -.-
<jiero> 如果有人喜欢单人玩太空游戏，试试 naev 0.5beta2  http://blog.naev.org/
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 每次都要这样 关闭系统的 daemon 开本地 的 daemon 吗
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 干嘛每次关闭系统的 daemon 啊？你别让它启动不就得了啊？？？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 就是不知道怎么不让他启动啊
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: bum
<blueghost> bum???
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 怀疑我是不是要教你一堆东西先？
<blueghost> 差不多阿拉
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: bum deb系列的一个软件，编辑 runlevel
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 正装着
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 你用什么 客户端
<RuiZi> 哈哈 我得QQ也能上了
<kowalski> -.-
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: ncmpcpp
<bluek> 哈哈
<kowalski> 谁推荐个看图工具？
<longxin> 看什么图？
<bluek> 哈哈
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 图形的你可以用 sonata
<kowalski> 普通的图
<longxin> 。。。
<bluek> Ruizi: 你用的是什么QQ
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 哦, 我去找找 Qt 的
<linsux> wow google extension pages got updated
<alvin_rxg> ♫ vlc:  -
<alvin_rxg> musictracker 对 vlc 的支持不好哇……
<bluek> 我问一个问题哈
<bluek> 我可不可以在我的vbox xp里面再vbox一个bsd?
<bluek> 有人试过吗？
 * kowalski 唱起了歌♫.♫...♫.♫..♫....♫.♫
 * kowalski 觉得BSD有点男装。。
<linsux> 没有，不过我试过vbox bsd里vbox linux，然后在里面vbox个win98
<alvin_rxg> 那你换女装就好
<inode> te
<inode> fq
<bluek> linsux:哈哈，也就是大鱼的肚子里面是小鱼，小鱼的肚子里面是吓
<bluek> 虾
<kowalski> -.-
<linsux> 差不多就是这意思
<kowalski> BSD做桌面有冒用//
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 链接不了
<bluek> linsux:嗯，我只是想试一下是否可以。呵呵。
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: http://mpd.wikia.com/wiki/Clients
<maruxiao> 那么多层 vbox CPU 损耗会不会很大啊。。
<bluek> linsux:嗯，我还有一个问题没解决呢。貌似vbox xp里面认不到无线网卡哈。
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 晚点再说吧，我得去买点东西
<blueghost> ok
<RuiZi> 我怎么能改个名字呢
<RuiZi> 谁告诉我怎么改昵称
<linsux> 找无线网卡？你没事吧
<linsux> vbox里面的网络是来自你的host
<bluek> linsux:哦哦，这样啊
<atone> RuiZi: nick命令
<knownbad> RuiZi: 打 /nick 昵称.
<bluek> linsux:我现在两个都可以上网。
<linsux> 应该是这样的
<bluek> 那如果我的linux是无线上网的呢？我现在是有线。那在vbox里面是不是也可以上网？
<linsux> 可以的
<bluek> 可是我在网上邻居看不到无线网卡的设备
<bluek> 哈，不管了，今天晚上先快活一个晚上，我还没有装qvod呢
<linsux> 是的，是看不到的
<bluek> 哦哦
<bluek> 谢谢解答
<linsux> 看不到就对了
<linsux> 看到就有问题了
<bluek> 呵呵
<bluek> 我看电影先，闪了哈
<blueghost> mpd 我能链接了, 怎么播放不了
<jiero> 不知道。。。
<Kandu> blueghost: 學 cpp 花了多久時間？
<jiero> 我一开始也有错误
<jiero> 我的天呃。。。有人做了一个Pokemon口袋妖怪的3D冒险游戏！
<jiero> 有linuxban
<kowalski> where?
<jiero> http://www.moddb.com/games/pokemon-origins
<^k^> ⇪ title: Pokemon Origins PC, Linux, Mac, Web game - Mod DB
<RuiZi> nickserv
<jiero> 。。。
<RuiZi> :-D
<RuiZi> 我想把昵称改成 RuiZi²º¹² 还不让我改
<blueghost> Kandu:) 哦
<blueghost> mpd 我能链接了, 怎么播放不了
<Kandu> jiero: /me 一直在 nds 上玩 3d 的 pokemon(固定視角)
<knownbad> mpd.conf下加个看看
<jiero> Kandu: 那个感觉不一样
<knownbad> audio_output {
<knownbad>        type            "pulse"
<knownbad>        name            "My Pulse Output"
<knownbad> }
<jiero> Kandu: 我以前玩N64的口袋
<jiero> Kandu: 3D对战。。。
<knownbad> 我用的是pulseaudio.
<blueghost> knownbad:) 哦, 其它都注释掉吗
<knownbad> 什么其他的？
<jiero> Kandu: 觉得Kernel Panic怎么样
<blueghost> knownbad:) 他是播放, 不动
<knownbad> 127.0.0.1:6600上了没？
<Kandu> jiero: 還沒玩
<Kandu> J
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc, ....  ㍯ 
<blueghost> knownbad:) 能连上, 有歌曲, 就是播放, 不动
<Kandu> jiero: 明天試試玩 kernel panic
<knownbad> 用什么客户？
<jiero> Kandu: 恩，希望你能玩下去。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 其它的 device, format, mixer_device, mixer_control, mixer_index 都注释吗
<blueghost> knownbad:) 俩客户端都 一样
<RuiZi> ^k^:  你敢把你后面那个时间弄没了吗
<knownbad> 不需要吧？  跑的是daemon还是用户？
<blueghost> knownbad:) 拥护
<myke2> 大家快速排序怎么写的
<blueghost> knownbad:) 现在行了,谢了
<imtxc> RuiZi: 而且我显示的那个时间看不清楚 哈哈
<chenlist> quit
<knownbad> 我的不需要太多设定，看你的了。
<RuiZi> imtxc: 是阿 想看看是什么又看不清楚。。。伤不起阿。。
<RuiZi> 在过一会就是 5.20号了
<atone> RuiZi: 是啊
<RuiZi> 别忘了跟MM 发个短信啥的
 * kowalski 写了一个学籍管理系统，发现自己的C语言好烂
<RuiZi> 一会写点啥呢。。
<imtxc> 啥都能写
<imtxc> 恩 直接一点比较靠谱……
<atone> 浪漫点
<imtxc> 都休息了？
<atone> 是不是都给MM发短信了啊
 * imtxc 吵架了
<RuiZi> 我给发了
<RuiZi> 有没有不是技术类的 IRC ？
<atone> RuiZi: 嗯，迷途
<imtxc> 事实上，我就知道这一个irc……
 * atone 打了一个哈欠
<imtxc> RuiZi: 你发的啥，来参考参考 刚吵架阿……
<RuiZi> imtxc: 我就写的 宝妈 今天是520了 我爱你哦 。。 没了
<imtxc> RuiZi: 这个…… 好吧
<atone> RuiZi: 很直接，很工科男风格。
<RuiZi> imtxc: 哈哈
<RuiZi> atone: 意思意思的了。。
<jiero> RuiZi: 什么类的你要？
<jiero> RuiZi: 大多IRC都是主题类，什么是技术类的。
<RuiZi> jiero: 就是侃山为主得
<jiero> RuiZi: 胡扯。
<jiero> RuiZi: 无聊的就别来。
<RuiZi> jiero: 哈哈 我就挺无聊的。。
<RuiZi> 弄个ubuntu 聊天玩。。 别的我也不会用阿
<jiero> RuiZi: http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/首页 找东西
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文
<imtxc> jiero: 咦，推荐个热闹点的么。
<jiero> imtxc: 啥？
<imtxc> jiero: irc
<RuiZi> jiero: 今天刚把QQ搞定
<RuiZi> jiero: 好像美眉都不用IRC。。
<chattan> 。。。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 中文的不知道
<chattan> 有MM用呀
<chattan> 不过，之前用IRC的那几个MM都不在这里了
<chattan> 哈哈
<jiero> RuiZi: 这里是主题类的。
<jiero> IRC一般不作聊天室用。
<jiero> RuiZi: 碰见的MM看到你这样或许吧你踢了也说不定
<jiero> ^_^
<atone> 聊天室现在也不多了吧
 * kowalski 困了
<RuiZi> 哈哈
 * imtxc 崩溃了
 * atone 重启了
<jiero> chattan: 现在做什么？
 * RuiZi 蓝屏了。。
 * jiero 在看英文版的浪客剑心
<lemonhall> jiero: 啊。。。
<lemonhall> jiero: 晚上好
<jiero> lemonhall: 早上好
<imtxc> 大家说说遇到一句话不小心表达错误或者是被人理解错误，然后对方马上关机…… 这个…… 肿麽办
<jiero> imtxc: 简单，直接留言
<jiero> 用无数方法留言
<atone> 打其他电话
<kowalski> 飞鸽传书
<jiero> 背着“我错了”的牌子
<mayli> imtxc: 歇着，过几天就忘了
<lemonhall> imtxc: +1
 * RuiZi 在看英文版的 新华字典。。 
<lemonhall> imtxc: 年纪足够大，互相就能理解了
<jiero> lemonhall: 你就问我好而已么。
 * mayli 看中文版的微波炉
<lemonhall> jiero: 。。。。。。。。。
 * kowalski 看中文版的MM胸部
<imtxc> 呃  我要崩溃了
<RuiZi> imtxc: 你远程帮她开机
<lemonhall> jiero: 如果你是MM，我不仅会问你好
<kowalski> -.-
<lemonhall> jiero: 如果你是PLMM。。。那更可怕
<imtxc> RuiZi: 没拿水平哇
 * mayli kowalski 哇，求体验
<atone> 还要留个手机号码神马的
<jiero> le
<jiero> lemonhall: 。。。
<imtxc> 今天在texlive里面 死活没弄出隶书的字体来……
<jiero> lemonhall: 你是不是勾引过悦姐？
<lemonhall> jiero: 我只是觉得我欲望太多了
<RuiZi> imtxc: 以前有个MM不理我了 QQ也给我拉黑了 我就给他电脑放了个灰鸽子
<lemonhall> jiero: 开玩笑罢了
<imtxc> RuiZi: 呃 ……
<lemonhall> jiero: 我很多年都没勾引过MM了
<mayli> RuiZi: 那得是多少年前了……
<lemonhall> jiero: 滚床单的要诀是。。。。根本不要勾引女人。。只是问对方想不想要
<jiero> lemonhall: 那么你真是好男，人家都送了
<RuiZi> imtxc: 看她玩啥游戏 我就去她边上玩
<imtxc> lemonhall: 想起你来了。
<imtxc> lemonhall: 3年100 是吧
<RuiZi> mayli: 也就2年前吧
<lemonhall> imtxc: ???
<kowalski> -.-
<jiero> lemonhall: 你行。
<mayli> RuiZi: 至少3年前吧
<jiero> lemonhall: 我是没有心思想女人。
<lemonhall> jiero: 没有任何意义，只是虚度青春罢了
 * atone 睡着了
<RuiZi> mayli: 可以自己改特征码过杀毒阿
<zhangkaixuan> 无奈阿 一个gmail邮箱也不能正常打开...
<lemonhall> jiero: 其实我真正想要的是一个能陪我到天亮的
<imtxc> 今天登录gmail 都很困难
<RuiZi> mayli: 有可能。。
<jiero> lemonhall: 你找个这样的男人，然后问他有没有妹子。
<mayli> RuiZi: 仿佛是高中时候的事情，鄙人现在都快大学毕业了……
 * kowalski shoting
<lemonhall> jiero: 呵呵
<RuiZi> mayli: 我孩子都快一岁了。。
<lemonhall> RuiZi: 大叔好
 * mayli 睡个觉去，明日就基本可以买手机了
<mayli> RuiZi: 真人不露像
<lemonhall> jiero: 我是真想结婚了。。。
<RuiZi> lemonhall: 那就结呀
<lemonhall> RuiZi: 找不到想结的。。。
<jiero> lemonhall: 寻梦么。
<jiero> lemonhall: 去征婚。
<RuiZi> lemonhall: 你多大了？
<jiero> 就说自己近几年和N人滚了床单
<lemonhall> jiero: 不是，滚床单的女人可以找到。。但你敢和那些婊子结婚么？
<lemonhall> RuiZi: 28
<jiero> 呃。
<jiero> 不太大。
<RuiZi> lemonhall: 83的阿？ 。。。
<jiero> 和我哥哥一样。
<samul> 年轻啊
<lemonhall> samul: 大叔好。。。
<jiero> 。。。
<lemonhall> RuiZi: 大叔好
<imtxc> jiero: 能找到就不错了……
<jiero> lemonhall: 我还没有过女朋友呢。
<samul> 28年华
<RuiZi> lemonhall: 我也28
<jiero> 我87的
<jiero> ^_^
<imtxc> 89的也悲剧……
<lemonhall> RuiZi: 你的人生很成功
<samul> jiero: 小朋友好
<lemonhall> RuiZi: 我的人生比较猎奇
<jiero> samul: 你好
<atone> 我88~
<lemonhall> imtxc: 小朋友好
<samul> lemonhall: 离奇?
<imtxc> lemonhall: ^^
<jiero> lemonhall: 你活了也不枉了
<jiero> ^_^
<imtxc> 开玩笑……
<imtxc> 都23了
<jiero> imtxc: 最小
<jiero> 互报之中
<lemonhall> jiero: 真没什么值得羡慕的，只是性欲旺盛。。不得已
<imtxc> 啊  我依然没办法把那个屏幕右上角的提示关掉……
<lemonhall> jiero: 我自己也很苦恼
 * atone 睡觉去了
<jiero> lemonhall: 我有说我羡慕你了么。。。
<samul> 找个好工作环境,不要在wsn堆里面呆着
<lemonhall> jiero: 好吧，我不是说你羡慕，我碰到很多小年轻。。。说很羡慕我，弄得我很无奈
<lemonhall> jiero: 我自己查了之后发觉这是一种病，叫性成瘾。。。。
<jiero> lemonhall:  正常男的恐怕都羡慕你的性生活。
<jiero> lemonhall: 人家说我不正常我也不反对
<jiero> lemonhall: 哦。那么就去医院吧
<lemonhall> jiero: 哎，郁闷。。。睡觉去了。。。。反正被什么东西控制了的感觉都不算太好
<jiero> lemonhall: 被控制————就用其他东西摆脱。
<jiero> lemonhall: 所以去睡吧
<RuiZi> lemonhall: 你看看有个片子叫无人驾驶 那里面有个男的就是天天滚床单最后遇到一个
<Rico_> hi all
<samul>  nite
<^k^> Rico_, 好  ㍘ 
<RuiZi> 呀 他走了阿 关键的没看到。。
 * Rico_ 困了-.-
 * RuiZi 烟没了。。。
 * Rico_ 发现老婆睡着了
 * Rico_ 感到GDB很强大
<metbsd> 那你要试试DDD
<metbsd> ddd配gdb还是挺不错的
<Rico_> metbsd: 我感觉BSD有点不好装。。
<metbsd> 哪个
<Rico_> FREEBSD
<metbsd> 那个界面是有点怪
<Rico_>  right
<metbsd> 不过安装了还是很好的
<kamusin> hello folks, is anybody here involved with the Qin-Ubuntu project?
<happyaron> kamusin: hi
<kamusin> hey happyaron :)
<happyaron> kamusin: can I help you? I participated that, but not very much
<kamusin> excelent.. I am trying to figure out more details about how are you guys working on that because I am from the Chilean team and we are interested in doing a kind of 'custom' image, not as detailed as yours but with very similar goals ..
<happyaron> kamusin: we cloned the build system of offical CD, and use amost the same way of working on the seeds.
<happyaron> kamusin: please have a look at this page: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-china-devs
<kamusin> looking..
<metbsd> ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso
<metbsd> 这个是安装用的吗
<happyaron> metbsd: 是
<happyaron> kamusin: the special thing for us is the first two branches, the others are not used directly.
 * happyaron 呃，我的英语悲剧了。
<metbsd> ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso？
<kamusin> interesting.. you are using canonical farms to build your images right?
<happyaron> kamusin: yes we are, and we have china-images.ubuntu.com
<linsux> ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso is this the right iso to get?
<linsux> install and stuff
<happyaron> linsux: that is the livecd, you can use it to install the system.
<linsux> what's best way to install it
<happyaron> linsux: this one.
<linsux> good thx
<linsux> 856 downloads
<happyaron> kamusin: Mark said China image is an experiment, and he just provides some resource for us to play with.
<linsux> so what's up with ubuntu today
<kamusin> happyaron heh I see
<linsux> can't get the iso
<happyaron> linsux: dunno, find another mirror may help
<linsux> im geting torrent
<happyaron> kamusin: lp:~ubuntu-china-devs/ubuntu-chinese/ubuntu-chinese.natty this is for building the ISO
<happyaron> kamusin: and this is the meta package:     bzr branch lp:~ubuntu-china-devs/ubuntu-chinese/ubuntu-chinese-meta
<linsux> the torrent file seems broken
<happyaron> kamusin: what you really need is to 1) get the information about how to run the iso build (which I cannot help) 2) edit those seeds to add/remove packages (it's hard for first time, but easy when you are familiar with it) 3) test build the image and look at the manifest file
<kamusin> happyaron, yep, I think so.. anyway thank you for your help
<happyaron> :)
<Fivesheep_> hi guys
<happyaron> IMHO, you really need to spend some time to make everything work
<happyaron> Fivesheep_: hi
<happyaron> kamusin: and you need some resource (i.e. a fast machine) to build the CD image, it can consume a lot of resource
<kamusin> happyaron, I have a some servers here to do that so I reckon that is not a problem , yet
<happyaron> great
<linsux> is ubuntu a good enough replacement of winxp
<kamusin> I have to sort out how the image builder works first :)
<happyaron> kamusin: these should be the seeds for official CDs: https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-seeds
<happyaron> kamusin: and more: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeedManagement https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Germinate
<kamusin> happyaron, go it!
<happyaron> :)
<kamusin> go it/got it/
<happyaron> kamusin: for the builder, it's origin should be this git repository: git://live.debian.net/git/live-build.git
<happyaron> need to go offline, cya
<^k^>  06:05
<knownbad> Fivesheep_: hola
#ubuntu-cn 2011-05-20
<Rico_> 大家早..
<Evanescence> Good morning
<Evanescence> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=168&t=332013
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 打算使用双屏幕的Awesome,各位给点建议
<inode> freeflying: perl脚本中,数组=@,如何解释啊,呵呵,不 懂 PERL
<Evanescence> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=168&t=332013
<Evanescence> bot: silent now, keep dying. keep going
<TopWinStudio1> ofan: 最近常遇到一个问题，就是带javascript的网页打开都没有效果，不管是firefox，还是chrome，怎么回事呢？视频也总是loading，看不了。
<ofan> TopWinStudio1: 现在的网站基本都用js吧
<ofan> TopWinStudio1: 能不能登陆gmail?
<TopWinStudio1> ofan: 可以。
<ofan> TopWinStudio1: 那不是js的问题
<TopWinStudio1> 但是出问题的确实javascript的页面，似乎是对里面的那些子类支持不行。有没有javascript的环境软件需要安装？？
<Bet> 有人在么
<pocoyo> : 木有人!!! http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<Bet>  请教个问题
<pocoyo> Bet: 问呗，GG|MM http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<Bet> 怎么改用户的挂载权限啊
<Bet> 我本来想在root用户界面去改   可是每次打开那个用户与组的窗口   他就死在那里了
<ofan> TopWinStudio1: 看控制台的信息吧,firefox可以装个firebug看看
<tenzu> 水牛这自动回复。。。
<Bet>     淡定
<Bet>   有木有人啊
 * Rico_ 老早就起来了
<TopWinStudio1> ofan: 然后？
<ofan> TopWinStudio1: 进那网站看有什么错误信息
<TopWinStudio1> ofan: 神了。我开了firebug之后发现是firebug给限制javascript了。启动就好了。
<TopWinStudio1> ofan: oh yeah。握手。
<ofan> TopWinStudio1: ...
<TopWinStudio1> ofan: 说实话，这个问题困扰了我很久
 * kowalski 觉得BSD不适合作桌面
<kowalski> 最近在做一个字符界面的东西，问下怎样实现VIM等软件那样的界面？我现在做的像是在刷屏……
<xiangfu> kowalski, +libncurses
<kowalski> xiangfu: THANKS
 * kowalski 在听R&B
<samul> kowalski: BSD内核怎么样？
<Evanescence> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=168&t=332013
<samul> kowalski: 现在linux也开始用BSD的内核了，其实是好事
<calebot> samul: ...
<calebot> samul: debian用BSD内核 != linux用BSD内核
<xiangfu> samul?  什么意思 Linux 就是内核
<xiangfu> calebot. agree :)
<xiangfu> debian = linux + GNU stuff
<xiangfu> linux is just a kernel!
<xiangfu> GNU/Linux system.
<xiangfu> GNU/BSD_kernel system
<xiangfu> GNU syste = hurd + GNU stuff
<calebot> GNU/BSD <- 猛一看觉得好别扭 XD
<xiangfu> GNU/BSD_KERNEL :)
<xiangfu> I mean
<xiangfu> copy the GNU/Linux style
<calebot> BSD/Linux 没人开发
<calebot> 真可惜
<Bet>   /clear
<xiangfu> BSD/Linux. make no sense. :(, what BSD applications that not implement in GNU?
<kowalski> samul: 普通用户感觉不到内核差异
<NoIE> log
<NoIE> 我们聊天室的log在哪儿？
<calebot> NoIE: /topic
<kowalski> 在硬盘上
<calebot> 在硬盘上
<ofan> NoIE: 你的游戏做的怎么样了
<NoIE> ofan: 惭愧。。。
<NoIE> calebot: topic 看不完整。
<kowalski> 快拿出来，我要玩
<NoIE> calebot: 看到了，谢谢。
<NoIE> kowalski: 好的，再给我一个月的时间。
<ofan> NoIE: jiero 打算搞游戏mod,你木有兴趣?
<calebot> galgame 吗?
<calebot> 没正妹的游戏没兴趣
<kowalski> NoIE: ^.^
<NoIE> ofan: 很难吧？
<ofan> NoIE: 只是做mod,不需要写代码什么的
<NoIE> ofan: 什么游戏？我有兴趣。
<ofan> NoIE: zero-k,一个即使战略的
<NoIE> ofan: 哦。。。好的。
 * kowalski 发现茶糊了..
<samul> kowalski: 我觉得这样至少有人关注BSD的内核开发
<calebot> bsd 开发一直很活跃啊
<NoIE> Destine：
<samul> kowalski: 同时也可以促进驱动的开发
<kowalski> samul: 同意
<samul> calebot: 说说怎么个活跃法？
<calebot> samul: bsd驱动 和 userspace 没有一毛钱的关系
<calebot> samul: 很多驱动因为 license 的缘故在 bsd 得重写
<samul> calebot: 用户只关心应用
<ofan> samul: 那就掏钱买windows
<calebot> debian kfreebsd 99% 是在帮 userspace 打补丁
<calebot> 对 bsd 开发基本没有促进作用
<calebot> 倒是帮许多软件改善了对 bsd 的兼容性
<calebot> #gcin 有个淡疼的兄弟坚持用 openbsd 当桌面
<calebot> s/淡/蛋/
<ofan> calebot: 挺多的
<ofan> 用bsd做桌面的
<calebot> openbsd 不多啊
<calebot> freebsd 挺多
<ofan> 恩
<MeaCulpa> bsd还要gnu啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 刚刚有人叫我帮忙打印一份resume... Familiar with Perl/Tcl/Shell的mm
<MeaCulpa> roylez: TCL啊~~
<calebot> tcl
<MeaCulpa> 希望她不是指expect
<calebot> 这mm真传统
<kowalski> -.-
<leizhicheng> 大家早上好～
<changhe> 好多人啊。。。
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc, ....  ㍢ 
<imtxc> 总感觉不在线。。
<calebot> imtxc: 可以用 /whois imtxc 检查
 * tenzu 拜神拜大仙
 * calebot 拜仙拜大神
<leizhicheng> who is imtxc
<imtxc> calebot: 未知命令
<tenzu> calebot: 你先拜各路大仙会把神惹怒的
<tenzu> 照打命令也能打错。。。
<calebot> imtxc: 啥 client?
<imtxc> empathy
 * jiero 代表神原谅 calebot
<Kandu> jiero: spring 的 ai 是各 mod 通用的么？
<jiero> Kandu: 只有RAI
<jiero> 其他的Linux下大多有问题
<jiero> 一般都是游戏专属ai比较好
<jiero> 或者因为我不玩横扫千军类的游戏
<jiero> 那些AI不顶用
<tenzu> 再说一句就+q了
<jiero> Kandu: Spring的游戏我也就玩了10个左右，还有几十个没玩过，但也不想玩
<Kandu> 哦，玩 kp, 被 bot 虐死了
<jiero> Kandu: 看了我的基本介绍了么？
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: ..............
<ofan> lemonhallatvpn: ???
<jiero> ofan: 你还在么？
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: 我开了一个页面，正在生成bitcoin
<jiero> ofan: 活动了
<ofan> jiero: 在
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: 但是完全不知道我自己的账号是多少
<ofan> lemonhallatvpn: 什么页面
<ofan> lemonhallatvpn: 没有帐号,只有地址
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: http://www.bitcoinplus.com/generate
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: 我知道啊，我连自己的地址都不知道是多少
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: 哪里有更正式的客户端。。。。
<ofan> lemonhallatvpn: 从源里装
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: ...........
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: win
<ofan> lemonhallatvpn: 这网站有登陆借口啊
<calebot> lemonhallatvpn: 官网就有啊
<ofan> lemonhallatvpn: bitcoins.org
<ofan> lemonhallatvpn: bitcoin.org
<calebot> bitcoin 可以用来买 vps/vpn
<jiero> ofan: 做游戏
<Kandu> jiero: 看了
<ofan> jiero: NoIE也有兴趣
<jiero> ofan: NoIE精通Blender对吧
<changhe> 在线的人真多啊。
<ofan> jiero: 至少我觉得应该比较熟练
<Kandu> jiero: 剛剛玩的那個，和我同樣 system 同樣顏色，我肉眼沒法分辨敵我了。bot 太陰險了
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: 装好了
<jiero> Kandu: 我用System很难胜利，因为我操作很懒散
<ofan> lemonhallatvpn: 一开始可能会卡
<ofan> lemonhallatvpn: 会缓存很多数据
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: 怎么生成呢。。。我的机器CPU没有任何动静
<ofan> lemonhallatvpn: 菜单里有个选项
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: Setting?
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: 生成coins?
<ofan> lemonhallatvpn: 是
<jiero> Kandu: 如果你想打赢，主基地生产3个工人，然后出2种方块。
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: 点击了。。。。CPU没有任何跳动。。。。
<ofan> lemonhallatvpn: 等链接上
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: 不可能啊。。。刚才那个页面让我直接100%了
<Kandu> jiero: 工人持續建 assembler?
<ofan> lemonhallatvpn: 等一会
<ofan> lemonhallatvpn: 我开的时候硬盘灯会狂闪
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: 恩，我看到了。。。。有8个链接。。42个被BLOCKING了
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: CPU呢？
<ofan> lemonhallatvpn: 不清楚
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: 我在服务器上开。。。决定就这么挂着
<ofan> lemonhallatvpn: ..
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: blocks...
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: 这个。。好像是bitboins得到一个概念。。。啊
<jiero> Kandu: 不是，3个asembler不断扩张，如果死了就补充。主力生产远程的打大型单位和保留大型的
<jiero> Kandu: Pointer可以有第二种技能，放火弹，可以阻碍敌人
<jiero> Byte的技能是快速散布地雷（开阔地带相当于扔炸弹）
<Kandu> 慢慢熟悉下
<jiero> Kandu: 所以这个游戏实际操作相对不少。所有大型单位的技能和工程师（建设）
<jiero> 当然相对星际或许不多。
<jiero> ofan: 具体你和NoIE怎么说的呢？
<ofan> jiero: 他只说有兴趣..
<ofan> jiero: 跟他说做zero-k,不用写代码
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: 啊。。。我还是不太懂这个bitcons...
<jiero> ofan: 哦。写代码能提供些额外的——脚本就行了，Zero-K大概就是脚本堆砌的。
<ofan> lemonhallatvpn: 就是可以转帐啊
<ofan> jiero: 都是lua的?
<jiero> ofan: 大多是。
<ofan> jiero: 那现在都是做什么?
<jiero> ofan: 添加新功能，宇宙战役
<jiero> ofan: PlanetWars
<ofan> jiero: 宇宙??
<jiero> ofan: 星球战役更贴切
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: 恩，简单的理解成，它就是一种货币就好了。。我需要用美元去兑换它，然后转账
<ofan> jiero: 怎么搞.. 是像家园那样的么?
<jiero> ofan: 不是 http://code.google.com/p/zero-k/wiki/PlanetWarsDesign
<ofan> lemonhallatvpn: 可以,有兑换的网站
<jiero> ofan: 以地面战为基准，太空图
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: 我看下来是。。。50coins的奖励。。。。估计跑一年都炮不出来
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: 算了。。就这么挂着吧。。。说不定那天跑出来50coins....然后VPS就有着落了
<ofan> lemonhallatvpn: ..
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: 原理压根没看懂。。云风那篇你看懂了？
<jiero> ofan: 我也没看懂
<jiero> ^_^
<ofan> lemonhallatvpn: 他那篇是翻译官方wiki的,我看了一点wiki
<jiero> lemonhallatvpn: :-D
<ofan> lemonhallatvpn: 简单说每个bitcoin(硬币)都是一块数据,而且是独一无二的,每比交易(转帐)也是一块数据,然后每个客户端都会保存整个网络里的数据
<Kandu> jiero: 越多工廠生產消耗用小單位會減慢大型單位生產速度么？
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: 恩，这个是理解了
<calebot> 烧能源换 coin
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: 平均21W个blocks才行。。我现在开机了这么长时间。。才3W
<jiero> Kandu: 越多地盘，你生产速度越快
<jiero> Kandu: 如果你的阵营是network。一定要抢。
<jiero> Kandu: network生产的小兵都是buffer；flow的速度也会从最慢变成最快。。
<jiero> 最后能快到2秒穿越地图对角线
<jiero> 直接秒杀敌人
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: 不炮了。。。
<Kandu> 哦
<jiero> ofan: 我有2个connection了。
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: 这个程序我在本机跑了跑。。发觉很耗硬盘。。。只在服务器上跑。。。
<ofan> lemonhallatvpn: 是,我现在不敢开了
<jiero> Spring的游戏时间图表  http://tracker.caspring.org/stats/view.php
<ofan> jiero: :D
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: 反正是服务器。。硬盘坏了也有办法搞定
<jiero> ofan: 开始么？
<jiero> 做游戏
<ofan> jiero: 具体做什么?
<jiero> ofan: 你想要做什么？
<ofan> jiero: 脚本什么的 可以做
<jiero> ofan: 那么来帮我改造几个lua的？
<ofan> jiero: 好
<jiero> ofan: 是不是我该上传。。。或者说该怎么交流文件？
<ofan> jiero: 恩,最好有个wiki之类的
<vic> bitcoin 有啥用？
<jiero> ofan: 你用gmail么？
<ofan> jiero: 用 odayfans at...
<jiero> oday是什么？
<longxin> ....
<longxin> oday是什么。。
<ofan> jiero: ?
<jiero> ofan: http://code.google.com/p/warfarespring/
<^k^> 新⇨ 影音多媒体 • smplayer播放视频感觉不是很清晰啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=332037&p=2335852 有设置的教程吗，没找到啊 估计是我没设置好的原因。 统计信息: 发表于 由 Ubuntu-Cookie — 2011-05-20 10:55
<kiss_kill> http://www.zaobao.com/zg/zg110520_006.shtml
<kiss_kill> 哦也，防火墙之父被扔鞋咯
<longxin> 。。。
<jiero> of
<jiero> ofan: 以前我有个lua guide，现在找不到了。。。
<ofan> jiero: 就是说从zero-k重新搞一个?
<jiero> 没有。
<jiero> ofan: 怎么说是重新呢？
<ofan> jiero: 就是一个单独的mod了
<jiero> ofan: 没有，因为我要用上所有Zero-K的资源。所以我目前紧跟他们。
<ofan> jiero: o..
<jiero> ofan: 比如说，自定义的指挥官
<jiero> ofan: 你不喜欢这样？
<wujie> 这是什么？
<ofan> jiero: 没有,我zero-k都玩的不熟..
<wujie> 玩RED2
<jiero> wujie: 你是女人，也来玩战争游戏么。
<jiero> 哦。那么也来吧
<zhojang> 0day, not oday~
<jiero> 见过好几个老外教他们lp玩Zero-K的
<wujie> 我用ipad2玩红色警戒3
<jiero> 呃。
<jiero> 骗人吧。
<alpha080> zero-k是什么？
<alpha080> rts？
<wujie> 我用ipad2玩红色警戒3
<Kandu> jiero: 也許是用遠程桌面
<wujie> 嘻嘻
<jiero> 哦。
<wujie> ipad2玩红色警戒3不错啊
<jiero> ofan: 真的沉默了
<jiero> 没玩过红警三
<ofan> jiero: 现在不知道从哪里开始
<jiero> 2006年之后的windows游戏就没怎么碰了。
<NoIE> 手机运行的好像都是 OpenGL，有运行DirectX的吗？
<jiero> ofan: 下载 zero-k svn
<vic> 有个win的软件没有linux版本的，我想克隆一个linux的，我怎么避免侵权
<jiero> NoIE: 红警3那个是OpenGL
<ofan> jiero: 已经下了..
<jiero> ofan: 神速呃。
<ofan> jiero: 一开始就装了啊
<ofan> vic: 自己完全重写
<jiero> zero-k/modresources 这个是所有的未用资源
<longxin> ofan好
<wujie> 自从有了电脑，我就一直用linux
<ofan> longxin: 好..
<vic> ofan: 当然是完全重写，我又不知道他的源码，界面一样算不算侵权？
<wujie> 主要是预装的
<jiero> ofan: zero-k/mods/zk/scripts 这个是单位脚本
<wujie> 写个QQ
<wujie> 嘻嘻，
<ofan> vic: 只要别去用win程序的图片之类的资源就可以,模仿也无所谓,只要是自己做的
<jiero> 如果你能看懂把 corhlt.cob 改成lua就好了
<wujie> 用img的
<ofan> jiero: cob是什么个是?
<changhe> 人生得意需尽欢，莫使金枪空对月。
<ofan> 格式
<jiero> 不对，是 bos
<longxin> 看了一晚上动画片＝＝
<wujie> 写个appleQQ
<longxin> 好累＝＝
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 看这几个关键字就觉得这mm应该水平不太靠谱。显然随波逐流的那种
<vic> ofan: ok，我知道了，再说他的图片资源也挺难看的。。。。
<jiero> 哦
<ofan> vic: hoho
<vic> ofan: 那用他的数据文件行不行？
<void1> windows 7 有没有像cpufreq那样能够限制cpu频率的功能啊
<wujie> 问一下，要64位的adobeair的
<longxin> 。。。。
<ofan> jiero: bos是啥格式
<wujie> 我写了个64位系统的AIR
<jiero> ofan: 是以前横扫千军用的 单位脚本格式。
<ofan> jiero: ...啥都不懂啊 我
<jiero> 不知道是不是1997年那种。
<longxin> 能不能谈点别的＝＝
<longxin> 我们这些小白不懂啊。。。
<ofan> jiero: 貌似横扫千军最近出新版本,昨天看了个对战视频
<jiero> ofan: 你应该是无师自通的。
<jiero> 哦
<samul> longxin: 龙芯？
<jiero> 国内的横扫千军fans都还健在
<longxin> 恩
<jiero> 哈
<longxin> 啥？
<void1> windows 7 有没有像cpufreq那样能够限制cpu频率的功能啊
<longxin> N900有cpufreq
<ofan> jiero: 我先去看看官方的mod制作的wiki,了解下基础的东西..
<wujie> 龙芯CPU是什么架构？
<jyfl987> 哪个有龙芯 弄个来玩玩？
<longxin> arm
<jyfl987> 正想试试mips
<jiero> ofan: spring以资料栏出名地说
<jiero> 加油
<longxin> ==
<void1> jyfl987: taobao上有
<ofan> 额..
<jiero> 如果想知道更多就加频道
<void1> 有官方店
<jyfl987> void1: 太贵了点 这里不是谁能搞到内部价么
<jiero> 和carrepair谈，
<wujie> 我要把龙芯CPU放到手机上
<jyfl987> 上次那谁 也在帝都的
<jiero> 和jk谈
<void1> 哪里来内部价？
<jiero> wujie: 干么。。。
<ofan> jiero: 就在springlobby里聊>
<jyfl987> 忘记是谁了 公司是做公交卡什么的那个人
<ofan> ?
<jiero> ofan: 对
<ofan> jiero: ok
<jiero> ofan: 加频道 #lua
<void1> 方正？
<jiero> #zkdev
<jyfl987> Kandu: 你把那个html里加个rss订阅源的再发我一下
<longxin> 太乱了。。。
<longxin> ofan
<Kandu> jyfl987:     <link rel="alternate" type="application/atom+xml" href="/feed/" />
<ofan> longxin: 干嘛
<longxin> 跟我谈
<jiero> ofan: longxin他是小孩子
<jiero> ofan: 你是可以依赖的打人
<jiero> 大人。
<ofan> ...
<moriramar> 請教下，Linux用Socks5的客戶端用什麼軟件？還是TSocks嗎？
<longxin> 这里的都是大叔么？
<ofan> longxin: 谈什么, 你又失恋了>
<wujie> 为什么龙芯只有3个芯片
<ofan> ?
<moriramar> longxin: 我不是大叔，我是青春男……
<wujie> 你是流氓
<jiero> 流氓->游寇->亡命之徒
<lemonhallatvpn> moriramar: 大叔号
<moriramar> lemonhallatvpn: 你才是真正的大叔吧，你個變態！
<longxin> 。。。。
<Loongjiang> microcai: 我来了，呵呵，其实我一直都在
<lemonhallatvpn> moriramar: 我。。。变态么？
<moriramar> lemonhallatvpn: 哦，你不變態，我都成仙了……
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: 生成了7W个blocks了。。我是义务工作者
<lemonhallatvpn> moriramar: 只能说国人的性观念很保守罢了。。。。你不能见到喜欢滚床单的就喊变态啊
<metbsd> 这个话题好
<longxin> 这里有木有在武汉的
<wujie> 龙芯3A集成了四个64位超标量处理器核、4MB的二级Cache、两个DDR2/3内存控制器、两个高性能HyperTransport控制器、一个PCI/PCIX控制器以及LPC、SPI、UART、GPIO等低速I/O控制器。龙芯3A的指令系统与MIPS64兼容并通过指令扩展支持X86二进制翻译。
<longxin> 。。。
<longxin> 这个是刷屏
<longxin> ofan你不管？
<ofan> longxin: 刷屏有机器人管,自动判断的
<ofan> longxin: 不信你可以试试
<longxin> colin是正道么
<wujie> 看上去不错阿
<Kandu> find sb. down  <-- 可以這樣用？
<microcai> Loongjiang:  ... ...
<samul> 龙芯发展好慢啊
<vic> 慢不要紧，有效果，有真实就行
<metbsd> ubuntu的vm tools怎么装啊
<samul> vic: 跟不上趟的话，找不到市场的
<jiero> ofan: 进度怎么样？
<jiero> 我要暂时出去一会儿。
<ofan> jiero: 恩 我看wiki先
<vic> samul: mips对于pc市场来说也是个悲剧。。。
<vic> samul: 所以龙芯想开发pc市场不是那嘛简单的。。。。
<samul> vic: 嵌入式的市场都打不开，不要说PC了
<vic> samul: 人家造的是通用cpu。。。。
<wujie> “龙芯2号”处理器，也称“Godson-2”处理器、“狗剩2号”处理器
<moriramar> 我暈，這破東西，Empathy 我不用了，回頭就给换成 Pidgin。
<moriramar> IRC 還能一會出主題，一會不出。
<wujie> 用类鸟
<moriramar> 反正 Pidgin Gnome-keyring 也出了。
<vic> 希望龙芯别想以前的汉芯啥的
<jyfl987> 领导要先吃饭嘛
<moriramar> vic: 龍芯這麼多年了，也不像是坑的。
<moriramar> vic: 誰坑錢搞這麼長時間。
<vic> 关键是一个搞技术研发的，整天背mao爷爷语录让人受不了
<wujie> 　英特尔微处理器技术实验室主管博卡表示：“英特尔对‘龙芯2号’的发展持欢迎态度，这样有利于培育中国芯片市场的生态系统。”对于中国在芯片设计能力所取得的成就，英特尔并不视之为竞争。
<jyfl987> 龙芯本质上也是坑
<moriramar> 誰會用 NetworkManager-OpenVPN 設置下 SOCKS？
<jyfl987> 只是不像汉芯那样太儿戏了
<jyfl987> 汉芯就是搞搞打磨
<moriramar> jyfl987: 是，就是不玩那麼明白的。
<jyfl987> 龙芯至少是搞个mips核来胡乱加点东西 再请工厂造出来忽悠下领导
<jyfl987> 算是懂技术的人在搞忽悠
<Rivsen> 怎么会这样，公司的代理上不来，只能在积极添加一个虚拟主机上webchart了！
<jyfl987> intel当然不视其为竞争了 mips还没到桌面去抢市场么
<metbsd> http://pages.cs.wisc.edu/~larus/spim.html
<xiangfu> :) 目前我还没有看到一个产品是用龙芯的，
<xiangfu> 在中关村是买不到什么龙芯。哈哈
<jyfl987> xiangfu: 你们也是mips 同行 怎么这么幸灾乐祸
<jyfl987> x
<xiangfu> 幸灾乐祸？ 没有，是气愤。
<jyfl987> 呵呵 你气愤个啥
<xiangfu> 那么多钱花了。就搞了个这东西。
<jyfl987> 我只觉得比汉芯忽悠好点
<xiangfu> 哈哈
<jyfl987> 另外如果国家强制推广的话 只能用linux 对推广linux有利
<xiangfu> 不再只‘打磨’了
<jyfl987> 是阿 龙芯干的事 不就是一般的cpu设计课干的事么
<moriramar> jyfl987: 雖說國家強制推廣什麼的已經很正常，我也不會像說美國的啥啥啥說不可能。
<jyfl987> 许多cpu设计都是拿mips来玩么
<moriramar> jyfl987: 不過推廣這個……
<jyfl987> moriramar: 说不好 你看原来很荒诞的红歌 现在不也推广起来了
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: 我说。。。VPS怎么没音信了额！！
<ofan> lemonhallatvpn: 还没上线..
<moriramar> jyfl987: 呃……我的意思是說不荒誕的東西他們就不會推廣。
<moriramar> jyfl987: 10年來他們有推廣過好的嗎？
<ofan> lemonhallatvpn: 如果你有更好的推荐,那现在就可以买啊
<iGoogle> 这些东西，不可能强制推广的
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: 木有，我很久不关注VPS市场了。。。。
<jyfl987> http://item.feedsky.com/~feedsky/dongxinet/~8172838/513109481/6276617/1/item.html
<vic> 国家强制推广linux是不可能的 可能会鼓励。。。
<jyfl987> 我是希望他强制推广 可以给linux造个市场起来
<jiero> arm 好啊。
<jiero> 似乎是这样
<iGoogle> 国家只能强制推广方案，不能推广指定产品。这常识
<moriramar> jyfl987: 你希望的他不會做的。
<jyfl987> ofan: cfy : 你们哪个搞机械键盘的 看看这个更猛的 http://item.feedsky.com/~feedsky/dongxinet/~8172838/513109403/6276617/1/item.html
<metbsd> 关键是Linux是可有可无的
<jyfl987> 天朝有什么常识
<iGoogle> 你有什么常识
<jiero> 设置了置顶也没人怎么讨论，非计算机专业应用还是匮乏
<iGoogle> 啥置顶
<jyfl987> 你懂个p 70年代的 为虎作伥
<iGoogle> 小p孩。没常识。
<metbsd> 这个世界，是计算机专业的人多，还是非计算机专业的人多，这样就知道为什么没人鸟linux，bsd了
<vic> 计算机专业的人多有个屁用啊 都不知道linux
<iGoogle> 计算机专业 和 lin无关的
<samul> 现在潮流是arm了
<iGoogle> 能挣钱的，就是潮流。
<metbsd> lin的界面就不是给大众用户
<wujie> 这个是预装ubuntu的平板电脑http://www.linuxidc.com/Linux/2010-12/30712.htm
<iGoogle> arm现在牛皮
<samul> 潮流的意思就是会有人支持
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<iGoogle> 商业运作为主。
<samul> 应用上的东西多，而不是拿块板子烧进去linux自己玩
<iGoogle> win不在这边行贿，怎么潮流
<void1> windows 7 有没有像cpufreq那样能够限制cpu频率的功能啊
<samul> 广东新岸线与英国ARM公司合作研发的一款针对移动设备的芯片――Nusmart 2816
<jyfl987> 你有个p常识 都是你们这帮人祸害
<samul> 作为第一个被授权Cortext A9内核的中国IC公司，瑞芯微推出的这款平板设备搭载RK2808平台
<jyfl987> samul: 这个去年我就看到了 等到现在没有能买到 额
<jyfl987> 当时我还专门给他们发了个邮件资讯
<jyfl987> 咨询
<iGoogle> 围观 jyfl987 哽咽半天，吐出一句。 lol
<jyfl987> 我在看reader
<ofan> 别人能看到我away的消息?
<metbsd> 预装lin的笔记本等于比DOS好点，拿回去就装win了
<samul> ofan: 好像我设置了忽略
<ofan> samul: 哦,我想知道是不是在频道里都显示
<iGoogle>          'GPG_AGENT_INFO' => '/tmp/seahorse-6jUhhC/S.gpg-agent:1676:1',
<jyfl987> 英国科学家研究表明苹果设备会刺激人脑的“宗教反应”  http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/143252.htm
<wujie> ubuntu系统Kno双屏幕超大平板电脑界面与操作演示http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTc4MjgxNTY0.html
<jyfl987> via好久没消息了
<wujie> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjA1NDIzMTI4.html
<MeaCulpa> 预装linux的本子好处就是可以看看驱动信息，然后铲了
<jyfl987> http://solidot.org.feedsportal.com/c/33236/f/556826/s/14fea770/l/0Lsoftware0Bsolidot0Borg0Carticle0Bpl0Dsid0F110C0A50C190C1452250A0Gamp0Pfrom0Frss/story01.htm
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 预装linux的本子的好处是 可以迫使硬件厂商提供for linux的驱动
<metbsd> 还可以看看有没有坏点
<moriramar> jyfl987: 不一定。
<wujie> 联想已经预装了
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: yeah
<moriramar> jyfl987: 比如 ThinkPad E31 的 Linux，到 Grub 就進不去了……
<moriramar> jyfl987: 太牛了。
<metbsd> 一般的普通用户，谁会拿linux做桌面
<wujie> 可是在国内都会被经销商改为WIN7
<moriramar> jyfl987: 這還是预裝的。
<wujie> 我
<wujie> 我预定了一台ibm，要求他装ubuntu11.04,结果很悲剧
<MeaCulpa> metbsd: 预装的windows，笔记本用户的用法,基本和linux差不多了
<moriramar> wujie: 怎麼說？
<jyfl987> 反正只要他有预装 肯定驱动就有
<jyfl987> 其他发行版的用户也可以来利用
<MeaCulpa> 很多笔记本用户不会怎么改系统的，Linux给他们用没什么两样
<jyfl987> 而且现在的厂商为了节约成本 也没有必要专门请人定制个发行版
<wujie> 我们没有ubuntu
<jyfl987> 不如挂靠在大发行版上
<MeaCulpa> thinkpad一般Linux没啥问题啊
<jyfl987> 所以很有可能得获利的是 ubuntu federo这样的
<MeaCulpa> 很多笔记本出厂以后Windows也被他们改得差不多了
<MeaCulpa> Ubuntu和SUSE吧大概，Fedora就算了
<jyfl987> 我看fedora也宣传上很出力么
<jyfl987> 其实ubuntu 现在许多东西我已经很讨厌了 但是他还是最有希望的一个
<metbsd> MeaCulpa, 那是你的看法，我知道很多人买笔记本只是用暴风影音，qq和天天静听，他们根本不管什么系统
<jyfl987> metbsd: 很对 我一个编辑同事装了ubuntu 感觉很不错
<jyfl987> 就是觉得播放器不能自动下字幕比较遗憾
<jyfl987> 不知道中国版可以解决此问题否
<NoIE> 早晚有一天，大家只知道土豆、优酷，不知道什么是暴风影音、不知道什么是flash。
<alpha080> jyfl987: 有人写好的脚本，或者xbmc
<samul> wujie: 其实没必要预装linux，还是预装win好，也不差这点小钱，剩下linux自己搞还自在
<zhojang> 你们都用啥替代securecrt？
<metbsd> 可是这些人，慢慢地逐渐还会知道搜狗输入法，qvod，阿里旺旺，到那时他们就知道需要重装系统了
<NoIE> 在中关村，经常看到有好多人，扛着机箱去找人重装系统。
<metbsd> 他们都不知道一键还原
<changhe> wu 2011年05月20日 12时12分26秒
<changhe> 情人節快樂	
<changhe> 小i传令兵 2011年05月20日 12时12分28秒
<changhe> Hi，主人！！老板有财，你有才，猪肉涨价，你无奈。小i财经快报来，教你理财有才又有财！
<changhe> i的提醒：随时输入“？”了解我的更多本领。
<changhe> 从现在开始，我只打你一个，虐待你，只会骗你，你开心呢，我要弄得你伤心；你不开心呢，我会超级开心。原因就是你刚才说的话我读不懂。
<^k^> changhe:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<wujie> 我用wineQVOD
<metbsd> 那wineqvod没有IE怎么用
<NoIE> 我在玩文明5，在Linux下玩的。
<NoIE> 我选择的是美国，AI玩家为中国，大家知道我打算干什么吗？
<wujie> 出国
<NoIE> 不是。
<jaxc> 新人很矛盾，学ubuntu一段时间了，不知道现在从什么开始了
<jaxc> 各位能指点下吗
<roylez> jaxc: 继续用
<NoIE> jaxc: 你的工作室什么？你学Linux的目的是什么？
<Evanescence> read PDF books,
<imtxc> google code 里面的那个黑白的图像  是做什么的呢？
<calebot> 黑白的图像?
<imtxc> 恩 看着很花很乱
<imtxc> 在SHA1 Checksum: 下面
<calebot> imtxc: QR code
<calebot> QR code++
<imtxc> 这样的啊  我查查 谢谢你呢
<oinil> 他娘的人人网真是难用阿。为什么刚注册的账户一个好友都没有阿
<metbsd> 都去玩微勃了呗
<NoIE> oinil: renren是仿facebook的。
<tuibijiushe> ...................
<metbsd> 那些微勃的名人都是真实的吗
<iGoogle> 名人都有代理的。
<metbsd> 我猜也是
<metbsd> 你们觉得gnome好还是kde好
<iGoogle> 总统都有保镖的。
<szsloss> 看自己
<iGoogle> http://imagebin.org/154163
<jyfl987> xbmc?
<Evanescence> what is xbmc ?
<hata> 耍帅的东西
<roylez> iGoogle: .
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
<palomino|working> .....
<roylez> palomino|working: 日本人山寨中国货 http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/604e48d0jw1dhdetudzxbg.gif
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，你怀孕了？
<palomino|working> 没这功能
<roylez> palomino|working: ...故意刺激你，你就来这么句没劲的
<palomino|working> ......
<Evanescence> palomino|working: weird
<jyfl987> http://www.infzm.com/content/59459
<NoIE> 老图了。
<NoIE> 毛主席在怎么着也不会拆老百姓的房子。。。看看今天。。。
<NoIE> 明儿我就建个庙，我供华盛顿。
<roylez> 我搭庙供神
<Evanescence> goof
<Evanescence> good
<NoIE> 供冯诺伊曼，供RMS。
<jyfl987> lol
<Kandu> NoIE: 現在比毛的時代要好多了
<Kandu> jurymen 發音是? 和juryman 一樣？
<wujie> 蒋介石一直是反对用原子弹袭击中国大陆。一共是有两次，他很明确地反对了。
<wujie> 第一次是在“朝鲜战争”的时候，中国人民志愿军进入朝鲜，美国打了一个大败仗，杜鲁门在答记者问的时候说要考虑用原子弹对付中国。第二天，蒋介石就写了一句话，要设法反对杜鲁门用原子弹来对付中国。
<wujie> 第二次是美国一个空军计划处的处长向蒋介石提出，我们可以把原子弹借你，助你反攻大陆，打倒共产党。蒋介石说这个事情可不是闹着玩的，并且在日记里说，一旦使用原子弹就会失去民心。所以蒋介石没有写申请书，没有借原子弹。
<Kandu> wujie: 沒有這樣的事
<Loongjiang> 下线了呢
<MeaCulpa> 老蒋在对付日本人的时候不是挖堤么
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: en
<NoIE> MeaCulpa: 知道那件事儿，很缺德。
<MeaCulpa> 至少我们被教育的是，老蒋完全是能力不足以控制军阀，而毛则掌握了党中大权，完全是个人能力的对比
<MeaCulpa> 可笑的是，一直被说是独裁的老蒋，却连几个军阀都搞不定...
<edison0354> MeaCulpa: 额，历史书上的你拿来说啥啊……
<MeaCulpa> NoIE: 那个时代，说不定也没有其他选择的
<MeaCulpa> edison0354: 恩，我国不合逻辑的东西太多了
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 老蒋其实是搞定了军阀的 否则抗日的时候如何迁往重庆去》？
<MeaCulpa> 还是是希特勒救了我们啊，要是不和苏联开战，蒙古的现在就是我们
<NoIE> 这有一些历史原因，当初辛亥革命的时候，有好多人站出来推翻满清，但是推翻满清以后就自立为王了。
<NoIE> 我欣赏国民政府的五权分立。
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: hmm...抗日的时候连共党都被搞定了，没啥说的
<moriramar> 有同學對 tsocks.conf 配置比較了解的嗎？
<MeaCulpa> NoIE: 袁世凯都能搞，民国也不算新鲜
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 有proxychains何必tsocks
<NoIE> MeaCulpa: 那次决黄河（好像是黄河吧？），害了好多中国人。
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 我不知道呢。用 SOCKS5 就用 proxychains 是吧？
<NoIE> MeaCulpa: 袁世凯威武。
<MeaCulpa> NoIE: 死的人没有某政党带着武装去西部溜达一圈多吧
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 那都是透明代理，当你的app不支持代理的时候，才会用到
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 共党哪里有搞定 共党在抗日前马上就要被灭了 结果让日本人给救了 国府要给他们编制 给他们军饷 还指挥不了他们 这事最耸
<blueghost> 我上南方日报, 直接给断网. 试了几次都这样
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 嗯，是需要，玩 WoW 要個 Socks5 的代理。
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: wine 本身也沒有代理這一說。
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 推荐proxuchains...
<NoIE> MeaCulpa: 你别和那个比，曾经有人说过，某某造成的非正常死亡，比一战+二战的死亡人数还多。
<MeaCulpa> 这种东西，配置文件就那么几行
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 好的。感謝。問個小白些的，這些東西都沒有GUI的工具吧？
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 主要是用不起來，這個很討厭。我對網路也不熟。
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 没有，因为他们只是在APP LD_PRELOAD的时候挂上系统的socket库，gui了的话，这没法搞啊
<samul> Linux Deepin 2011 全国精英技术交流会
<samul> 这个是什么，这里有人去么？
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 嗯。我是說配置工具。主要是照着這配不太成功： http://lonlife.net/mac
<samul> 武汉
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 你可以wine windows里面的sockscap试试看...天知道会如何
<MeaCulpa> 方被扔鞋子了？
<MeaCulpa> good...
<NoIE> good
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你今天才知道 额
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 恩
 * MeaCulpa 爱国爱共党，却被割喉舌，代表五毛消灭方
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: ……
<MeaCulpa> 有人干你妹，你妹却拉住你不让你去菊爆他，这种妹，活该被爆
<moriramar> 我第一次知道 Unix 的複數是 Unices……
<MeaCulpa> unix可数？
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 呃，我剛才在看 proxychains 的介紹時看到的。
<MeaCulpa> 第一次听到unix可数
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: Dedicated OS: Linux and other Unices
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 囧了： ld.so: object 'libproxychains.so.3' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<MeaCulpa> ...
<samul> 自言自语
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 不是，這個太神奇了，這是 Gentoo 呀……
<MeaCulpa> ä½ proxychains wine?
<moriramar> 而且沒错呀，是64們的呀……
<moriramar> 不是，proxychains ping 的。
<MeaCulpa> 不能吧
<moriramar> Kernel 的 syslog 上也什麼都沒有。
<MeaCulpa> 你试试看proxychains wget
<MeaCulpa> 或者curl
<moriramar> 能……
<moriramar> Ping 就出错了。
<MeaCulpa> 不管他
<moriramar> proxychains wine : ERROR: ld.so: object 'libproxychains.so.3' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<moriramar> …………………………
<moriramar> 太悲劇了。
<MeaCulpa> 放弃吧
<MeaCulpa> WOW这种挫货...
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 不行用 tsocks 看看。
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 恩
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<MaskRay> moriramar: Maybe 这个 Monad 果然是会优化的，碰到 Nothing 就不再计算了
<moriramar> 回來了……
<chattan> 蛋疼呀
<MaskRay> moriramar: Maybe 这个 Monad 果然是会优化的，碰到 Nothing 就不再计算了
<moriramar> MaskRay: 是的。
<moriramar> MaskRay: 哈？什麼意思？
<moriramar> MaskRay: Nothing >>= _ = Nothing，我記得有這個定義的呀？
<MaskRay> moriramar: Nothing >> seq (unsafePerformIO ...) ...
<moriramar> MaskRay: 那不還是 Nothing 嗎？當然不計算了。
<moriramar> MaskRay: Nothing >> _ = Nothing
<moriramar> MaskRay: 定義中好像有。
<MaskRay> moriramar: 求值发生时刻、空间消耗这些都好难搞清楚
<moriramar> MaskRay: 還好吧，比如上面那個知道定義就明白了。
<RuiZi> 哈哈 我来拉
<moriramar> MaskRay: Nothing 做任何 Monad 計算都是 Nothing，即使是 >> 不像後傳值，也是這樣的。
<RuiZi> 那个图像处理软件好用？ 类似PHOTOSHOP 功能强大一些的
<MaskRay> moriramar: 比如 foo = seq (unsafePerformIO (print 0)) 3，第一次用 foo 肯定会输出 foo，但之后用什么时候会用缓存的值很难搞清楚
<MaskRay> moriramar: 比如 foo = seq (unsafePerformIO (print 0)) 3，第一次用 foo 肯定会输出 0，但之后用什么时候会用缓存的值很难搞清楚
<metbsd> 也只有gimp，但是没有photoshop强大
<RuiZi> metbsd: 刚安装了一个 还可以
<asdfa> ?
<moriramar> MaskRay: Haskell 所有亟數都是纯性的。它無論執行多少次都是那個值，所以理論上 unsafePerformIO 的值是不變的。
<asdfa> ?
<moriramar> MaskRay: 因為 unsafePerformIO :: a，只要你這個 a 不是 IO x，就一樣。
<sunningv> donggua
<ofan>        
<moriramar> MaskRay: 不過我也感受到詭異的地方了。
<rock_> hi all
<MaskRay> moriramar: ...
<^k^> rock_, 好  ㍥ 
<moriramar> MaskRay: 雖然邏輯上很穩當，但是身體却不聽話了。
<MaskRay> moriramar: 我理解是 Haskell 是纯性的，所以它知道一个非 IO x 的函数没必要求值多次，但它缓存的值会存放多久？会在某时刻释放吗？
<rock_> 这里有话题限制么？我想问个关于共享的问题
<moriramar> rock_: 一般不限制，說吧。
<moriramar> MaskRay: 不會吧？不過按 Haskell-cafe 的說法，真的是 do not use unsafePerformIO unless you know what you are doing.
<rock_> 我在ubuntu11.04下，想和另一台ubuntu10.04共享文件夹，有没有非NFS的简便方法呢？
<moriramar> rock_: Samba
<moriramar> rock_: 就是 Windows 那套文件共享。
<moriramar> rock_: Ubuntu 下的話設置應該很簡單。
<rock_> samba不是只用与windowPC共享的？
<rock_> 和linuxPC 也OK么？
<moriramar> rock_: 你想，Ubuntu 既然支持和 Windows 共享，凭什麼和 Linux 不行……
<zhangkaixuan> 不知道各位兄弟有没有收到deepin的邮件 Linux Deepin 2011 开发者和用户大会即将在武汉召开 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/linux-deepin-2011/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Linux Deepin 2011 开发者和用户大会即将在武汉召开 : OSMSG
<rock_> 是哈
<rock_> :-)
<zhangkaixuan> MeeGo 1.2 发布，支持 Atom 和 ARMv7 平台 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/meego-1-2/
<zhangkaixuan> Red Hat 6.1 企业版发布，改进系统性能，增强虚拟化技术和文件系统 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/red-hat-enterprise-linux-6-1/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Red Hat Enterprise Linux 6.1 : OSMSG
<moriramar> rock_: 你想，他共享不就是分出去和下下來。你和Windows 也是要兩個都要做，又不是說只向外共。
<moriramar> rock_: 所以一樣。
<rock_> 那我只到了，samba就会弄了，原来理解以为只能用于和windows的呢
<rock_> 3Q～
<samul> ----------------------------------
<moriramar> samul: 你自說自話不少時間了……
<moriramar> rock_: 沒事，祝好運。
<rock_> 还有一个问题，IRC用的是多少端口，我先在用的是webIRC，因为是公司内网，用客户端一直没登上过
<rock_> webIRC好卡
<MeaCulpa> 6666 6667
<rock_> 只能用这两个口么？
<jyfl987> 27k
<jyfl987> 7k
<MeaCulpa> 7k for ssl
<rock_> ？
<bluek> 问一个问题
<pocoyo> bluek: 问呗，GG|MM http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<bluek> vbox xp 安装cad 2004后双击无任何反应
<flay> bluek: CAD linux下不是有Draftsight了么
<bluek> flay: 好用吗？
<flay> 还行
<bluek> 能打开dwg文档吗
<flay> 没问题
<flay> 可能某些字体需要调整一下
<bluek> 谢了
<leizhicheng> 大家下午好～
<moriramar> leizhicheng: 好。
<Cherrot> MeeGo SDK 1.2 正式版发布了！
<^k^> 新⇨ 因特网相关软件 • 敲门守护进程 knockd http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=332069&p=2336163 http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/cn/ai ... index.html 统计信息: 发表于 由 eexpress — 2011-05-20 14:12
<Cherrot> 可是……可是……貌似11.04装不上去……
<samul> moriramar: 周五，无心工作啊
<metbsd> 6666 6667 6669 7000
<szsloss> na jiu kan kan……
<Evanescence> Is there anyone like Maemo ?
<samul> Maemo ?
<samul> 手机太小
<Evanescence> samul: why ? not small
<Evanescence> samul: did you have one ?
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马 http://i.imgur.com/DpGiN.jpg
<palomino|working> lol
<roylez> palomino|working: 笑啥，那是你的照片阿
<metbsd> 你想活动么
<palomino|working> 我不是羊驼！
<syq> how to make /var/run bigger?
<zmcbb30> roylez: 金老板
<roylez> zmcbb30: 包包...
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/WaM4F.jpg
<zmcbb30> chattan: 坛坛
<roylez> palomino|working: 看看米国人怎么抗水灾
<zmcbb30> iGoogle: 依依
<palomino|working> ....... , roylez
<palomino|working> 这个牛 , roylez
<chattan> zmcbb30: 包包，I MISS U SO MUCH
<zmcbb30> 下雨不都兜在里面了
<iGoogle> roylez: nnnnnd，这你家？强大啊
<roylez> iGoogle: http://i.imgur.com/Ltm5D.jpg
<roylez> palomino|working: 威胁家里的虫子 http://i.imgur.com/2eXkp.jpg
<palomino|working> ... , roylez
<roylez> palomino|working: 这个是ee http://i.imgur.com/sfmEf.jpg
<palomino|working> =_=
<Evanescence> roylez: who is ee ?
 * palomino|working 指指 iGoogle 
<FeiRuoWa> goodnight.
<Evanescence> iGoogle: hi, EE
<roylez> iGoogle: http://i.imgur.com/TOols.jpg
<leizhicheng> ／quit
<chattan> iGoogle: EE
<chattan> zmcbb30: 包包
<zmcbb30> ..........
<chattan> calebot: 黑碳头
<roylez> palomino|working: 原来比萨斜塔这里的无聊人这么多 http://i.imgur.com/FEEHb.jpg
<palomino|working> 哈哈哈
<jlzhang> 呵呵，有意思。
<ofan> 噗...
<iGoogle> 都干嘛。乱说
<iGoogle> gmail都可以断到不能logout
<iGoogle> chattan: 坛坛
<roylez> iGoogle: 我前面贴了不少图，您翻翻？
<iGoogle> roylez: 你乱贴，我就会贴日成哥的pp了啊。
<roylez> ...
<roylez> 您不是总要我贴图的不...
<iGoogle> 是啊。只是不能乱说。
<roylez> ...
<chattan> EE真是蛋疼
<zhangkaixuan> 经典的 3D 炸弹人游戏 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/robombs/
<chattan> freeflying: 求工作
<freeflying> chattan: 啥工作
<^k^> 新⇨ 因特网相关软件 • [求助]近新买了笔记本,安装Mldonkey+sancho后,出现了Sancho无法输入汉字的问题! http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=332077&p=2336228 我最近新买的笔记本,立马安装了Ubuntu,用了很久很久的Mldonkey了~也一直用的是sancho作为图形界面的前端,可是很杯具的,在sancho的搜索栏中,不能输入中文了! screenshot1.png ibus 的托盘那 ...
<chattan> freeflying: EE说你在招人的
<freeflying> chattan: 是啊
<chattan> freeflying: 所以我来求工作的
<chattan> freeflying: EE说你重庆差人？
<nanhai> 呵呵，大家好
<iGoogle> 。我没说。只说可能
<nanhai> 我是第一次 使用irc
<chattan> 。。。。。
<chattan> nanhai: 报三围
<nanhai> 这是我的第一次发言，大家多包涵
<nanhai> 呵呵
<chattan> nanhai: 再继续哥T了你，怎么感觉你是机器在说话呢
<atone> nanhai: 你好~
<chattan> nanhai: 是不是来发广告的
<freeflying> chattan: 北京
<nanhai> 今天 早上和一个朋友聊天才知道 有这个东西
<chattan> nanhai: 哥给你说，哥不买花
<tenzu> 广告早就发了。。。
<freeflying> chattan: if you need a job, speak in English then
<chattan> freeflying: didu ya
<chattan> freeflying: OK
<iGoogle> lol ff都是要洋买办的。
<peter_huang> lol, good chance to see the interview....
<chattan> freeflying: EN interview on IRC?
<freeflying> chattan: send your cv to me firstly
<peter_huang> freeflying: what kind of job you're offering?
<chattan> I need a jog in ChongqQing
<freeflying> peter_huang: post sales support
<peter_huang> freeflying: ah ok, may you tell me which company?
<freeflying> peter_huang: Canonical
<nanhai> chattan: 呵呵我可不是什么发广告的
<peter_huang> freeflying: oh, company for ubuntu... sounds interesting.
<chattan> nanhai: 知道了，哥在面试，一会儿说
<nanhai> 玩 irc的大虾们，我怎么知道其他的频道地址？ 呵呵，原谅我的初级问题
<nanhai> 这个频道还是 刚才装软件的时候 人家的范例
<chattan> list呀
<nanhai> chattan， 呵呵，谢谢你和我聊天， 祝你面试顺利
<leizhicheng> list
<chattan> freeflying: OMG,Canonical?
<nanhai> 在什么位置，？ 在pingid的什么地方？
<nanhai> 呵呵 第一次用 不会啊
<nanhai> 大家多见谅
<chattan> freeflying: Do u have Job requirements?
<qingqian> hi, all.
<freeflying> chattan: you can find them on our website
<chattan> freeflying:   "our website"  ?    u r working for Canonical?
<edison0354> chattan: 是的
<chattan> edison0354: 你咋知道？
<chattan> edison0354: 你也是吗
<edison0354> chattan: 俺不是……
<chattan> edison0354: 你咋知道？
<edison0354> chattan: 我咋不能知道……
<chattan> edison0354: 。。。。
<freeflying> chattan: ?
<fhong> remastersys有人用么？
<fhong> 怎么源那么不好找呢
<chattan> freeflying: FF,你好久去的Canonical哟
<fhong> 我上次用来备份的系统居然安装不了，好无语了
<peter_huang> freeflying: I guess that position will serve for those company who deployed ubuntu?
<freeflying> chattan: :)
<freeflying> peter_huang: :)
<Guest84173> ......
<Guest84173> ls
<Guest84173> ?
<Guest84173> ?
<Guest84173> tibet ?
<aaron_> ...
<Guest84173> ////
<aaron_> nickname
<aaron_> Guest84173: lll
<winterli> 高压马。。。
<winterli> palomino|working: 在吗？高压马
<palomino|working> .... , winterli
<winterli> k3b能不能保存到iso镜像里面？
<iGoogle> winterli: 这就像问你能不能进男厕所。
<winterli> 汗。。。
<winterli> 没找到。。
<winterli> iGoogle: 能提醒一下，在哪个地方吗？
<_NINJA> ?
<oooo> 无聊了，大家说做点什么好呢
<cece> 今天硬盘自检没通过
<NoIE> oooo：去 ubuntu-cn-ot 频道
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
<palomino|working> ....
<roylez> palomino|working: http://k.min.us/i5yf4.jpg
<palomino|working> ............
<palomino|working> 3楼损阿
<oooo> NoIE: 怎么进入不了频道的呢
<NoIE> oooo: #ubuntu-cn-ot 。
<naked0> #ubuntu-cn-ot 这个是什么东西
<ibus> heelo
<oooo> NoIE: 我点了，join，但是emapthy没有任何反应
<oooo> ibus: 知道内幕？
<ibus> 端口设置？
<iGoogle> 第一点：一定要多做按摩！
<NoIE> oooo: /join #ubuntu-cn-ot
<ibus> 我这里6667。。7000都不行
<oooo> ibus: 可是我可以进别的频道
<ibus> 8001才进来的
<_NINJA> 6667默认端口
<ibus> xchat6667就可以。。pidgin要8001，，，怪异
<ibus> 同一台机器
 * edison0354 听说校长昨天开会的会议室是404号？
<leizhicheng> :)
<WebChat> 北京时间：16:18:56
<WebChat> 北京时间：16:19:56
<WebChat> 北京时间：16:20:56
<WebChat> 北京时间：16:21:56
<WebChat> 北京时间：16:22:56
<naked0> 怎么查其他的irc
<oooo> naked0: 频道列表试试
<_NINJA> channel?
<WebChat> 北京时间：16:23:56
<naked0> oooo我empathy
<WebChat> 北京时间：16:24:56
<ibus> 我可以进入了。。云输入法好快
<naked0> empathy怎么看其他的irc列表
<jiero> ofan: 怎么样？
<samul>   /list
<iGoogle> Who the fuck would downvote this roylez
<roylez> iGoogle: ...???
<ibus> ？？？
<oooo> dots
<naked0> samul: 不行啊
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 16:29:13 CST+0800
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 16:30:13 CST+0800
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 16:31:13 CST+0800
<cece1> robot
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 16:32:13 CST+0800
<tenzu> 哪位哥给讲讲“sprintf (au,"%s", ac)”是啥意思？没学过C的看不懂啊@_@
<_NINJA> printf?
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 16:33:13 CST+0800
<XwinX> tenzu: 把 ac 字符串里的内容保存到 au 字符串里
<MaskRay> tenzu: 相当于 strcpy(au,ac)
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 16:34:13 CST+0800
<tenzu> XwinX: MaskRay 中间"%s"咧？
<jiero> ofan: 你在？
 * edison0354 听说方校长今天去川大了，川大的孩子们加油！
 * tenzu 召唤OP把这个13秒的踢掉
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 16:35:13 CST+0800
<tenzu> 自發參觀方校長，地點：四川省成都市武侯区科华北路141号科华苑宾馆301
<edison0354> tenzu: ……
<XwinX> tenzu: 中间 %s 表示就是字符串方式的
<edison0354> tenzu: 为啥不是404号房？
<_NINJA> 什么是13秒？
<tenzu> XwinX: 万分感谢
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 16:36:13 CST+0800
<ofan> jiero: 在
<szsloss> who is 13?
<jiero> ofan: 看的怎么样了？我希望你能添加LuaUI选项了 :D
<ofan> jiero: 刚出去了下,我还在看wiki..
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 16:37:13 CST+0800
<jiero> ofan: 好的，任务我还是在wiki释放了。
<jiero> NoIE: 你愿意加入么？
<NoIE> jiero: 好的，给个wiki的地址。
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 16:38:13 CST+0800
<tenzu> 呐，就是这个，13
<tenzu> 每到13秒准时说话
<szsloss> 这个13 是干嘛的？？
<jiero> NoIE: http://code.google.com/p/warfarespring/w
<XwinX>  /kick  WebChat
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 16:39:13 CST+0800
<tenzu> op全歇菜了么？
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: 已经开始100%了
<_NINJA> 午休了，哈哈
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: 12W个blocks.....
<tenzu> freeflying: webchat疑似bot
<NoIE> jiero: 我对C不熟，我可以做模型吗？
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 16:40:13 CST+0800
<jiero> NoIE: 什么？？？
<jiero> NoIE: 什么C啊。。。
<roylez> tenzu: 猪猪
<jiero> NoIE: 有邮箱吗？
<tenzu> roylez: 主席啊~~~
<NoIE> wanfang.liu@gmail.com
<tenzu> roylez: C语言有没有在线wiki之类的东东？
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 16:41:13 CST+0800
<jiero> NoIE: 好了
<_NINJA> C语言教程-新版2
<roylez> tenzu: 不好找吧。这种会的人多的东西，线上文档都比较缺乏。
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: 货币发行速度单一。。。这真可怕
<tenzu> roylez: T_T
<ofan> lemonhallatvpn: 很慢的
<iGoogle> 可怜的疼猪
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 16:42:13 CST+0800
<tenzu> roylez: 我也就是临时查查某函数怎么个用法
<iGoogle> xw.
<roylez> tenzu: 求神
<tenzu> iGoogle: 神啊~~~指条明路吧
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: 早年韩国曾经出现 货币流通问题。。。商贾将清国铜钱囤货居奇
<iGoogle> XwinX: 你要造反？不上班？
<iGoogle> tenzu: man
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: 导致无货币可使用
<tenzu> iGoogle: 哪儿man去？
<roylez> iGoogle: 有道理
<ofan> lemonhallatvpn: 额..
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 16:43:13 CST+0800
<iGoogle> 自己安装
<pussy> man是什么
<tenzu> iGoogle: 赶紧戴帽子把那个13的踢了
<pussy> 男人？
<roylez> tenzu: 你试试 man strftime，大部分标准函数都有的吧
<iGoogle> 哪个
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 16:44:13 CST+0800
<_NINJA> 帽子？
<iGoogle> 。
<iGoogle> nnnd
<alpha080> WebChat:
<ofan> 绿的
<tenzu> roylez: 我是想看看C里的函数
<iGoogle> 忘记命令了。等我想下。
<roylez> tenzu: 直接man
<roylez> tenzu: man <函数名>
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 16:45:13 CST+0800
<tenzu> roylez: 啊，可以。我还以为不能这么用
<alpha080> ban？
<leizhicheng> 大家好～
 * tenzu 高呼主席万岁~~！
<edison0354> lemonhallatvpn: 求DHD
<^k^> leizhicheng, 好  ㍨ 
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 16:46:13 CST+0800
<roylez> iGoogle: 戴帽帽了，别雷我
<iGoogle> 我是为疼猪好
<tenzu> wow，戴帽子的神
<XwinX> iGoogle: 在上班啊
<tenzu> 简称毛神
<leizhicheng> 8-)
<iGoogle> XwinX: 似乎瞟见你的gtalk啥信息了。
<XwinX> iGoogle: 哦?
<iGoogle> 是要造反的意思
<XwinX> iGoogle: 没有
<iGoogle> 。
<oooo> XwinX: 造反就要勇敢
<XwinX> oooo: 不
<oooo> 哈哈，会win去dota会。
<iGoogle> XwinX: 勇敢点。没问题的
<XwinX> oooo: iGoogle  我喜欢等别人造反成功,我来享受革命果实
<iGoogle> 。
<oooo> XwinX: 好无语
<oooo> 拜拜各位
<tenzu> 竟然是nus的
<roylez> XwinX: 想当黎洪元
<gmj> 哪位 有好点的vpn推荐个 谢谢！！
<alpha080> 等共產共妻中。。。
<iGoogle> 黎洪元都出来了。@
<roylez> XwinX: 元洪？？记不得了
<iGoogle> lol
<iGoogle> 黎大总统啊
<iGoogle> 你居然敢忘记名字
<roylez> iGoogle: en，福星大总统
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 16:52:34 CST+0800
<roylez> iGoogle: kickban
<iGoogle> 把你发配到朝鲜当小官去。 roylez
<iGoogle> @@ bot 算了。
<alpha080> 怎么不ban掉？
<zmcbb30> iGoogle: 神 , 请赐我力量吧
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 16:53:34 CST+0800
<iGoogle> 咋老搞些不吉利的数字呢。
<iGoogle> 包包
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 包子叔
<zhangkaixuan> 阿阿阿阿阿阿 把水给撒到机箱上了......................
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 16:54:34 CST+0800
<zhangkaixuan> 然后赶紧擦 赶紧吹 然后就没事了
<szsloss> 这个时间 有啥意思啊？？
<tenzu> 神被爆菊了？
<leizhicheng> 话说来这的都聊些嘛？
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 16:55:34 CST+0800
<roylez> tenzu: 下班了
<alpha080> 曾經有個包子喝多了，吐，后來他就成了饅頭
<roylez> tenzu: 神5点闪
<tenzu> roylez: 这还差几分钟啊。。。
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 16:56:34 CST+0800
<roylez> tenzu: 神的表快...
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 16:57:34 CST+0800
<tenzu> roylez: 好吧，他/她/它是CST+0700的，加班一小时了
<roylez> ...
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 藤竹哥
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 16:58:34 CST+0800
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 怎么总也不见你来？
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 晚上来
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 16:59:34 CST+0800
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 12点以后？
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 吃完饭
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 17:00:34 CST+0800
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 吃完12点了
<zmcbb30> ........
<tenzu> 哈哈
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 17:01:34 CST+0800
<roylez> 只能 /ignore 了 WebChat
<tenzu> 这谁的bot？
<winterli> palomino|working: 我把原来在win下面用的mkisofs脚本改了改，开始用这个了。。
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 17:02:34 CST+0800
<winterli> palomino|working: 删除k3b。。nnd
<palomino|working> :o
<winterli> 呵呵
<edison0354> roylez: 这报时器是在干啥？
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 17:03:34 CST+0800
<alpha080> 世界末日吧
<jlzhang> 2012倒计时?
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 17:04:34 CST+0800
<jlzhang> -_-||看错了，不是倒计时...
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 17:05:34 CST+0800
<roylez> edison0354: 不知道。明天是 Rapture Day
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 17:06:34 CST+0800
<jiero> NoIE: 没有。
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 17:07:34 CST+0800
<edison0354> roylez: 啥日子？
<NoIE> jiero: 没有？
<edison0354> roylez: 哦
<jiero> NoIE: 没看到你有什么意见呃。
<roylez> edison0354: 明天耶稣再次降世...
<_NINJA> 晕。。。
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 17:08:34 CST+0800
<^k^> 新⇨ 影音多媒体 • linux下播放mkv格式视频，人物对话声音很轻但环境音效正常，有办法解决么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=332090&p=2336358 rt。。2.1的音箱 貌似是5.1音轨处理的问题 按理说如果视频中音轨是5.1而输出仅为2声道的话，应该将环绕声道混至2声道进行输出的 现在的情况听起来像是丢失了部分中置声道的声音 ...
<NoIE> jiero: 我没有什么经验。
<jiero> NoIE: 想要什么就说啊。
<NoIE> jiero: 交给我一些建模的工作就好了。
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 17:09:34 CST+0800
<NoIE> jiero: 我们在聊什么？
<lemonhallatvpn> NoIE: ?
<lemonhallatvpn> NoIE: 你要做游戏？
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 17:10:34 CST+0800
<NoIE> lemonhallatvpn: 正在做。
<jiero> NoIE: 现在么。。。你能造出好玩的机器人模型么？就像 http://zero-k.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/mods/zk/unitpics/armham.png
<jiero> NoIE: 我们在聊作什么游戏
<jyfl987> gmail可以上 github不能上 我的blog不能上
<lemonhallatvpn> NoIE: 他是RTS控。。。我是工口控。。。。。
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 17:11:34 CST+0800
<NoIE> jiero: 我想我做的出来。
<jiero> NoIE: 能看看你的作品么
<jiero> 直接拿些来？ 这些授权大概都是和GPL兼容的。
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 17:12:34 CST+0800
<jyfl987> 我操
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: 依旧需要和美元兑换。。。。
<pussy_like> 能说话马
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 17:13:34 CST+0800
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: ram那个网站收coins么？
<ofan> lemonhallatvpn: ramhost.us你看下,我没注意
<tusooa> ls
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 17:14:34 CST+0800
<jiero> NoIE: 呃。可以看看你的作品么？
<jiero> NoIE: 我觉得你以前做的都很棒了。
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 17:15:34 CST+0800
<NoIE> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=323144
<NoIE> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=294812
<^k^> ⇪ title: 对不起,感觉是个水贴
<NoIE> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=315536
<NoIE> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=286752
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 17:16:34 CST+0800
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<NoIE> jiero: 只有这些，都比较旧了。
<jiong> 是个讲什么的帖子？
<lemonhallatvpn> ofan: 我得再仔细看看。。。我准备买100个coins
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 17:17:34 CST+0800
<jiero> NoIE: 太精细了。。。
 * NoIE 过奖过奖
<jiero> NoIE: 能做些粗糙些的么。
<jiero> 小姑娘的那个很有用哦。
<NoIE> jiero: 应该可以。
<jiero> 勾引国内的寨男
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 17:18:34 CST+0800
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 17:19:34 CST+0800
<jiong> 看到个黄美姬  蛮喜欢的。
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 17:20:34 CST+0800
<jiero> ofan, NoIE: 咱们找个频道吧。不要扰乱这里？
<ofan> jiero: 好
<NoIE> jiero: 好
<_NINJA> 你俩该找个僻静的地方
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 17:21:34 CST+0800
<XwinX> roylez: 是啊
<_NINJA> 哈哈
<roylez> XwinX: 嘛？？？
<jiero> ofan, NoIE: 什么频道 ... #cn 之类的？
<NoIE> jiero: 随便找一个吧。
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 17:22:34 CST+0800
<alpha080> ignore WebChat  ?
<XwinX> roylez: 黎元洪
<alpha080> Welcome to opensuse
<roylez> XwinX: o，羡慕这哥们，对不
<XwinX> roylez:
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 17:23:34 CST+0800
<XwinX> 是
<jiero> NoIE, ofan: /j #gamepj
<roylez> 有人送钱，有人送女人，有人送官，不用管事不用背黑锅
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 17:24:34 CST+0800
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 17:25:34 CST+0800
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 17:26:34 CST+0800
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 17:27:34 CST+0800
<jiero> ofan:  /j #gamepj
<dream1986> test
<dream1986> ^_^
<^k^> dream1986, ....  ㍩ 
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 17:28:34 CST+0800
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 17:29:34 CST+0800
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 17:30:34 CST+0800
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 17:31:34 CST+0800
<XwinX> 谁把 WebChat 给踢了
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 17:32:34 CST+0800
<tusooa> WebChat: Be quiet.
<pussy_like> webchat 在搞什么阿
<metbsd> kde vs gnome
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 17:33:34 CST+0800
<tusooa> WebChat: [17:26]
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 17:34:34 CST+0800
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 17:35:34 CST+0800
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 17:36:34 CST+0800
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 17:37:34 CST+0800
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 17:38:34 CST+0800
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 17:39:34 CST+0800
<alpha080> ignore WebChat  ? 这个命令没用了？
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 17:40:34 CST+0800
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 17:41:34 CST+0800
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 17:42:34 CST+0800
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 17:43:34 CST+0800
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 17:44:34 CST+0800
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 17:45:34 CST+0800
<XwinX>  /ignore add WebChat
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 17:46:34 CST+0800
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 17:47:34 CST+0800
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 17:48:34 CST+0800
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 17:49:34 CST+0800
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 17:50:34 CST+0800
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 17:51:34 CST+0800
<ofan> k了
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 17:52:34 CST+0800
<ofan> ^k^: 来k人
<^k^> ofan, 你为什么想这样做这么多？  ㍩ 
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 17:53:34 CST+0800
<leizhicheng> 话说有推荐下ubuntu里好玩的小游戏么？
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 17:54:34 CST+0800
<leizhicheng> RPG的。。单机。。
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 17:55:34 CST+0800
<ofan> lemonhallatvpn: Dungeon Crawl Stone Soup
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 17:56:34 CST+0800
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 17:57:34 CST+0800
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 17:58:34 CST+0800
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 17:59:34 CST+0800
<jiero> RPG是啥/
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 18:00:34 CST+0800
<^k^> 新⇨ 游戏和游戏模拟器 • HTML5塔防最新战果：第53波 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=332095&p=2336407 HTML5： http://oldj.net/static/html5-tower-defense/td.html 统计信息: 发表于 由 UbuntuTeachMe — 2011-05-20 17:49
<imtxc> 大家好
<^k^> imtxc, 好  ㍪ 
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 18:01:34 CST+0800
<_NINJA> 有意思
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 18:02:34 CST+0800
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 18:03:34 CST+0800
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 18:04:34 CST+0800
<imtxc> texlive2010 的中文问题，折腾坏了……
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 18:05:34 CST+0800
<lemonhall> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<lemonhall> 谁把这个 WebChat踢了？
<imtxc> WebChat是谁啊  怎么一直报时
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 18:06:34 CST+0800
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<lemonhall> edison0354: ......
<jiero> lemonhall: 踢了？
<Gun^Rose> 列表里看不到名字？
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 18:07:34 CST+0800
<lemonhall> !!!
<lemonhall> 这个机器人太。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall：……
<edison0354> freeflying: 在？T下这个BOT吧……
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 18:08:34 CST+0800
<lemonhall> WebChat: 你除了报时还会干吗？
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 18:09:34 CST+0800
<imtxc> WebChat: 拜拜
<edison0354> lemonhall: 额，你的VPN终于下去了
<_NINJA> 晕。。哈哈
<Gun^Rose> 这个有点儿意思啊，隐藏状态？
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 18:10:34 CST+0800
<Gun^Rose> 用补全都查不到这个名字。。。
<edison0354> Gun^Rose: 能阿
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我刚关掉
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 18:11:34 CST+0800
<lemonhall> edison0354: 今天生成了一天才生成了12W个blocks...
<edison0354> lemonhall: 不用就别开着，补全你名字的时候麻烦……
<edison0354> lemonhall: 啥东西？
<Gun^Rose> 哦
<lemonhall> edison0354: 好，我下次把那边改成isexLemonHall
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 18:12:34 CST+0800
<lemonhall> edison0354: 挺好的，列表里没有以is开头的
<edison0354> lemonhall: adobe air的这个bin安装包的UI长的跟MAC和WIN的FLASH的安装包一样阿
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 18:13:34 CST+0800
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 18:14:34 CST+0800
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 18:15:34 CST+0800
<edison0354> lemonhall: 晕，咋装不上，说正在执行另一个安装
<lemonhall> 尼玛啊。。。这里成了北京天文台了
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 18:16:34 CST+0800
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我这几天都在用WIN7。。因为
<lemonhall> edison0354: 无聊的时候会跟电脑来一把红警
<Kandu> lemonhall: 紅警哪兒有賣？
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 18:17:34 CST+0800
<jiero> Kandu: 去打Gundam RTS，建立中国服务器吧。
<lemonhall> Kandu: ............
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 18:18:34 CST+0800
<jiero> Kandu: 建立中国服务器的重任就交给你了
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 18:19:34 CST+0800
<lemonhall> Kandu: VERYCD
<lemonhall> jiero: Gundam RTS我还真玩过。。真无聊
<lemonhall> jiero: 电脑只有一个AI
<lemonhall> jiero: 只能和人对战
<lemonhall> jiero: 而国际服务器上也鲜有人对战的
<^k^> lemonhall:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<jiero> lemonhall: 为啥无聊呢？
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 18:20:34 CST+0800
<^k^> lemonhall, 我已经失去了的背景下，不明身份的人。  ㍪ 
<lemonhall> ^k^: 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<_NINJA> 哈哈
<lemonhall> jiero: 我无聊很多年了
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 18:21:34 CST+0800
<^k^> lemonhall, 方法名 [] 未找到1  ㍪ 
<jiero> lemonhall: 。。。
<jiero> lemonhall: 说意见。。。
<jiero> lemonhall: 那个作这个游戏的家伙不在意自己的游戏是否流行的说。。。
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 18:22:34 CST+0800
<jiero> lemonhall: 他总是鼓励我做。。。
<lemonhall> ^k^: $("#^k^").change(functiong(){alert(kick your ass)});
<^k^> lemonhall, 腾出一些变化？  ㍪ 
<lemonhall> jiero: 我不在意其余的。。你电脑的AI不能只有一个生存者模式吧。。。。打得我完全无成就感。。。永远不可能赢啊
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 18:23:34 CST+0800
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 18:24:34 CST+0800
<jiero> le
<jiero> lemonhall: 你没杀过那个大战舰么。。。
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 18:25:34 CST+0800
<jiero> 我灭过它，用30个gundam1分钟内打下来
<lemonhall> jiero: 没。。。
<lemonhall> jiero: 我貌似偏爱带有RPG色彩的RTS
<jiero> Spring RTS的精髓就是占领整个地图。。。
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 18:26:34 CST+0800
<jiero> lemonhall: 你应该把建筑建满整个地图
<edison0354> lemonhall: ？？？？？？？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 啥叫RPG的RTS？英雄？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 恩。。。
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 18:27:34 CST+0800
<lemonhall> jiero: 蝗虫。。。。
<jiero> lemonhall: 有超强的gundam呃。。。
<jiero> lemonhall: 你不同意微软的做法么？
<WebChat> 北京时间：2011-05-20 18:28:34 CST+0800
<edison0354> lemonhall: 话说adobe air的东西，装上以后能删吗？
<jiero> edison0354: 能
<lemonhall> edison0354: 为什么不能？
<edison0354> jiero: 现在问题是我直接装不上……
<lemonhall>  edison0354你在装啥？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 没用过啊，不知道啊
<edison0354> lemonhall: web扣扣……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我现在对FALSH的东西绝望了
<jiero> edison0354: 装不上就删
<edison0354> lemonhall: 本来就不是好货阿
<Kandu> jiero: 不了，只需幾個遊戲玩就夠了。還有幾個遊戲買回家後都還沒玩過呢
<lemonhall> edison0354: 无论是在WIN下还是在UBUNTU下。。看bilibili.us竟然。。都会让CPU飙起来。。。。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 让我感到电脑该升级而来
<edison0354> jiero: air的lib都不知道咋删……
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你的问题
<jiero> Kandu: 我买了16个humble bundle游戏，结果多数没怎么玩
<lemonhall> edison0354: 也不是多烂的电脑啊。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 是不是弹目太厚了？
<jiero> edison0354: 不知道
<lemonhall> edison0354: E2140 1.6G双核的
<edison0354> lemonhall: 额，没概念
<lemonhall> edison0354: 4G内存
<edison0354> lemonhall: 求内存条
<naturally> 各位平时都用啥im软件？排斥QQ不？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 过两年买吧，把相机卖了，买i7的电脑。。
 * edison0354 PPA的速度阿！！！！！
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<jiero> naturally: 用email
<edison0354> lemonhall: 有意思吗……
<jiero> lemonhall: 我要买N900
<Kandu> jiero: 哦，就當捐助也蠻好的
<lemonhall> edison0354: 其实也没啥意思。。。前两年对电脑要求很高。。现在觉得。。。真无所谓。。了。。。主要是有些虚拟机。。。现在又不需要这些了
<naturally> jiero: 还用啥？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 想编译GNOME3和内核的需求渐渐地也淡出了
<jiero> Kandu: 所以我说我宁可捐给 Zero-K 15欧元，humble bundle我也不多给$3 16个游戏。
<jiero> naturally: 还用email的即时聊天
<naturally> jiero: 哦
<naturally> jiero: gmail?
<edison0354> lemonhall: 编译GNOME3干啥……你把源码clone下来估计就得几天……
<jiero> naturally: 其他的随意你了。
<naturally> edison0354: gnome3长得啥样？在哪能见见？
<jiero> naturally: gnome3.org
<edison0354> naturally: gnome3.org，有Live
<naturally> jiero: edison0354, thx :D
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 关于JAVA 环境配置 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=332101&p=2336459 我下载了jdk-6u25-linux-i586.bin,放在了目录/home/bhli/usr/java里面 然后进入/usr/java 再sudo sh jdk-6u25-linux-i586.bin 接下来我该怎么配置变量？ 直接按照我的目录来给点完整的提示好吗？ 网上搜索的套进去都没用 1》bhli@ubuntu:~$ sudo gedit /etc/environment 这一步 ...
<chattan> ^k^: 你发的什么呢
<^k^> chattan, 我想了很多关于计算机编程。  ㍪ 
<crose> chattan: 论坛新帖
<naturally> microcai: 最近在忙什么项目呢？
<MaskRay> 算了，编译 ghc ...
<imtxc> ^k^: 你就没想个莎莎什么的？
<^k^> imtxc, 是的，我经常想一想。  ㍪ 
<imtxc> 哇……
<imtxc> ^k^: 想可以，要适度啊……
<crose> imtxc: 调戏bot呐……
<Freebuilder> ^k^, 足下是机器人吧？
<chattan> crose: 怎么同步的？
<^k^> imtxc, 爱丽丝一直在思考。  ㍪ 
<crose> chattan: 什么同步？
<chattan> crose: 论坛的帐子
<chattan> 帖子
<_NINJA> 高达？
<crose> chattan: 不清楚……
<chattan> ^k^: 小妹儿对哥笑一个
<jiero> _NINJA: 高达都是残渣
<^k^> chattan, 孩子们是冷静。  ㍪ 
<_NINJA> 哈哈
<Freebuilder> “孩子们是冷静。”这句话不像是自然人讲的。
<dream1986> 高达不错啊，以前的我都看过，新的高达UC谁知道到哪看啊
<kim_linux> 有人在不？问一下问题。。www.****.com 和bbs.****.com有什么不同的地方嘛？
<kim_linux> IP都一样的。
<unknown379> kim_linux: 两个域名指向同一个主机嘛，但是对WEB服务器而言可以指向不同到虚拟主机到，具体参考apache相关教程
<dsq> 我刚才加入的那个群好像是国外的吧，全都说英语，而且问题好专业啊
<edison0354> lainme: MM好！
<lainme> edison0354: :)
<kim_linux> unknown379: 你这么说。刚好跟我想的一样。不过访问www.****.com的时候。会有这么一段提示
<kim_linux> unknown379: welcome to ****! powered by ****.org  welcome to ****!
<kim_linux> this web page will be help we know this dns was ok.
<Kandu> lemonhall: 終於找到了
<kim_linux> unknown379: 这样一来。意思就是www.****.com是一个DNS主机，然后bbs.****.com是真正的网站？
<unknown379> kim_linux: 那应该是用来别人到代码作的网站，比如phpbb,discuz,wordpress等等
<imadper> 同志们,谁有cube算法的资料呀?要基础一点儿的~
<unknown379> kim_linux: 这个跟DNS没关系把，只是DNS把请求转向主机后，服务器软件，比如apache再根据你请求到域名将你转向相应到虚拟主机而已了，其实很可能还是同一台电脑
<lemonhall> Kandu: ???
<lemonhall> Kandu: 什么，我刚去吃饭了
<edison0354> lemonhall: 没地方装Lion了，咋办……
<kim_linux> unknown379: 那www提示this web page will be help we know this dns was ok. 那我岂不是被转了两次？从ISP的DNS转到一个DNS主机。然后再转到DNS主机旁边的apache服务器？
<unknown379> kim_linux: 第一次是DNS解析域名，第二次是web服务软件在帮你找到对应的网站根目录，虚拟主机和真正的主机是有区别的
<unknown379> quit
 * ^k^ 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.04 
<Kandu> lemonhall: 原來是國內禁止了(說是醜化蘇聯等社會主義陣營
<kim_linux> Kandu: 什么东西啊？
<Kandu> kim_linux: red alert
<tenzu> kk竟然活在11.04里，刚升级的么？
<kim_linux> Kandu: 红色警戒？额。。好像我不太懂的说。算了。
<tenzu> red alert
<kim_linux> tenzu: 是^k^？
<tenzu> kim_linux: I‘m not
<kim_linux> tenzu: I'm not？你想说什么？
<tenzu> kim_linux: I'm not ^k^
<tenzu> kim_linux: 你姓金么？
<kim_linux> tenzu: 那是当然的。。^k^是不是就是机器人啊？
<tenzu> kim_linux: 是
<kim_linux> tenzu: 我姓陈。。只是一直都在用kim这个英文名。。
<kim_linux> tenzu: 为毛我跟他说话他不理我。。最后。他说：...不要玩机器人...谢谢....
<tenzu> kim_linux: 它本来就不怎么说话
<kim_linux> tenzu: 跟他说话会被记录的？
<tenzu> kim_linux: 整个频道都是被记录的
<kim_linux> tenzu: 原来如此。。 第一次见到你。。我是论坛里的：独自の哀怜
<tenzu> kim_linux: 见过你的ID
<kim_linux> tenzu: 话说。怎么在pidgin的irc发图啊？
<tenzu> kim_linux: irc里不能发图
<kim_linux> tenzu: 实在要发只能是发图片的链接上来嘛？
<tenzu> kim_linux: 对啊，不是有很多图库可以用么
<kim_linux> tenzu: 嗯。感觉还是不方便。不如自己弄一个FTP。保存图片。。
<tenzu> kim_linux: 我不会弄ftp
<kim_linux> tenzu: 0 0 吃饭去了。。下一次再说吧。
<zhangkaixuan> 怎么回事 怎么回事 。。。。
<kim_linux> zhangkaixuan: ？
<zhangkaixuan> kim_linux:网站没人留言
<kim_linux> zhangkaixuan: 神马网站？
<zhangkaixuan> 兄弟们 来osmsg.com留言吧 来糟蹋我吧...
<zhangkaixuan> kim_linux:。。。兄台你不经常来irc... 介绍linux软件 技巧 游戏 书籍 美化的网站
<tenzu> 真的没去过
<kim_linux> zhangkaixuan: 的确。。不经常来。。那个网站。我正在看。。
<maya1> 霍  这里竟然有枪花
<zhangkaixuan> kim_linux: 泪奔求留言....
<kim_linux> zhangkaixuan: 在那个网站里留言吗？
<tenzu> 不是枪花，是钢丝和螺丝
<zhangkaixuan> kim_linux:........ 兄台 难道你在看到那些文章的时候就没有想说的？
<zhangkaixuan> tenzu:。。。。。。。。
<zhangkaixuan> myya1:.....
<tenzu> zhangkaixuan: 怎么了？我翻译的不好？
<kim_linux> zhangkaixuan: 对于很多的事情。。我不说话就表示很喜欢了，那个网站已经被我ctrl +d 了
<zhangkaixuan> kim_linux:谢了兄弟 经常来
<zhangkaixuan> tenzu:很好....... 兄弟多留言
<tenzu> zhangkaixuan: 随便写什么都可以？
<kim_linux> zhangkaixuan: 诶。那个网站你自己设计的？
<zhangkaixuan> tenzu:与文章相关的
<zhangkaixuan> kim_linux:使用wp搭建的找的主题一点点修改
<tenzu> zhangkaixuan: 我只会灌水和吐槽。。。
<kim_linux> zhangkaixuan: 话说。是在那个leave a reply吗？不过！三个框框。？。。。$%^&*
<zhangkaixuan> tenzu:^_^ 最欢迎吐槽了 我那里一点都没有人气
<kim_linux> zhangkaixuan: 你在那里写上一些命令的超级用法我想会更受欢迎的。
<zhangkaixuan> kim_linux:第一个框写你的名字 第二个写邮箱 第三个可以不写
<kim_linux> zhangkaixuan: 比如。。ls的一些非常cool的参数。或者和别的命令结合在一起有非常cool的功能。
<zhangkaixuan> kim_linux:已经写过了。。。都在后面 你可以在搜索框里面搜索某个命令  比如 ls命令
<kim_linux> zhangkaixuan: 好好好！等等我去看 一看！
<tenzu> zhangkaixuan: 我这里连接速度有点慢，不知道是不是因为挂了ssh
<lemonhall> Kandu: ................................
<kim_linux> tenzu: ssh？这个没有什么关系的吧？
<lemonhall> Kandu: 你果然年轻。。。。
<zhangkaixuan> kim_linux:你打开分类目录中的“书籍文档” 然后往后翻
<zhangkaixuan> tenzu:很可能........
<tenzu> kim_linux: 去了趟米国再回来，难道比直接连还快？
<tenzu> zhangkaixuan: 的确是ssh的问题
<kim_linux> zhangkaixuan: 你的分类目录。。得让我用ctrl + F才能找的到在哪里。
<zmcbb30> ......
<zhangkaixuan> kim_linux:嘿嘿  现在正在改版，现在正在自己电脑上测试 下个星期完全改版
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 我知道你还没吃饭
<edison0354> lemonhall: 求硬盘，求内存，求DHD
<jiero> 球电脑
<lemonhall> 微软和英特尔之间的关系似有恶化趋势。对于备受期待的ARM版Windows 8，英特尔高级副总裁Renee James泼冷水称，ARM版系统将存在兼容性问题，旧的X86应用程序将无法在ARM版上运行。 James说，微软将会发布一个专门在英特尔X86架构电脑上执行的传统版本。这个版本将会提供Windows 7的模式来执行旧的应用程序，类似于Windows7提供Windows
<lemonhall> XP模式来向下相兼容一样。另一个针对ARM架构平板和智能手机的Windows 8版本，将无法与旧的应用程序向下兼容。微软将会有四个不同的ARM架构的Windows版本，每个都针对特定芯片。微软谴责并反驳了英特尔的评论，声称有误导之嫌，表示Windows8目前还处于技术展示阶段。
<lemonhall> edison0354: http://cn.engadget.com/2011/05/20/bijin-tokei-3d-release-only-for-android-3d-type/
<^k^> lemonhall:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<tenzu> 哼哼，被噤声了
<zmcbb30> ........
<jiero> 什么时候intel抛弃微软呢。
<^k^> lemonhall, 方法名 [] 未找到1  ㍬ 
<zhojang> 有没有用android手机的？
<lemonhall> ^k^: 我受不了你了。。怎么这么敏感
<^k^> lemonhall, 为什么你不能做到这一点？  ㍬ 
<Kandu> lemonhall: 呃，這不是說胡話么。 arm-linux 都不能執行 i386 程式，只能 i386/x64  linux 來執行。這不能叫做“潑冷水”吧
<jiero> lemonhall: 你在干吗。
<imadper> 同志们,谁有 BottomUpCube算法的中文资料??
<imadper> zhojang: 有个前两天电信送的android
<jiero> android很贱了。
<lemonhall> imadper: ...........
<lemonhall> imadper: 送的？
<imadper> lemonhall: 怎么了~
<jiero> $49就一个
<lemonhall> imadper: 这么给力
<imadper> lemonhall: 恩~
<lemonhall> imadper: 你啥工作？电信给你送手机
<imadper> lemonhall: 垃圾手机来的~
<imadper> lemonhall: 我爸申请电信的业务,给的
<jiero> 400块钱的android
<imadper> jiero: 确实
<lemonhall> imadper: ................................................................
<imadper> jiero: 话说,我记得你是用e17的吧~~
<lemonhall> imadper: 啥系统？
<jiero> imadper: e16
<zhojang> ubuntu下有什么管理android的客户端？
<imadper> lemonhall: 2.1 android
<zhojang> e17还是e71？
<jiero> zhojang: 直接连就行了
<lemonhall> imadper: ............
<imadper> jiero: 16不好看呀~
<lemonhall> imadper: 真是够贱了。。。。。
<zhojang> 有没有类似豌豆夹之类的东西？
<imadper> lemonhall: 我给装上2.2了,不好用,又改回去了
<jiero> imadper: 我不在意视觉
<imadper> jiero: ...好吧...
<imadper> jie
<imadper> jiero: e16能变瓦片不?
 * imadper 忘了正事了~
<imadper> 求 BottomUpCube的资料,求代写,求各种支持!!!
<jiero> imadper: 不能吧。
<imadper> 给个介绍也行呀~
<imadper> jiero: 好吧
<lemonhall> Kandu: 你是不是从来没玩过红警？
<Kandu> lemonhall: 小時候玩過
<jiero> 红警遭遇战不太好玩地说。
<jiero> 任务好玩
<Kandu> lemonhall: 不過那時基本上是看別人玩
<lemonhall> Kandu: 好吧，其实我也就是怀旧
<jiero> 好吧。Kandu怀旧就用StarCraft
<jiero> 我怀旧。。。
<jiero> 傻了眼了。。。
<jiero> 太多了
<zmcbb30> 红警不是虐电脑
<zmcbb30> 就是被电脑虐
<Kandu> jiero: 嗯，sc 是一直玩的
<jiero> 什么不需要网络延迟的好玩的都感兴趣的游戏一起呢。。。
<jiero> 配置要求不高的。。。
<jiero> 有这种东西么？
<Kandu> jiero: 棋類吧
<jiero> Kandu: 不会有很多人感兴趣的。。。
<jiero> 至少我不是。
<lemonhall> jiero: Kandu 维诺之战吧
<jiero> 5 vs 5的棋类有么。
<jiero> ^_^
<freeflying>  edison0354 which one?
<outhacker> 我比较喜欢玩战旗类的游戏
<jiero> lemonhall: 太贱的游戏
<edison0354> freeflying: 额，估计已经被T了吧，那个报时的BOT
 * jiero 被韦诺之战解脱了
<lemonhall> jiero: 啊？
<jiero> lemonhall: 杀身成仁。
<jiero> 对了，为啥没有人使用bluegriffon？
<imadper> 同志们,话说,我的pdf看的时候,字体超级模糊,不是影印版的,应该是没有开字体平滑,应该怎么开呀?
<zhojang> 那个zero-k是个什么玩意？ 好玩吗？
<^k^> 新⇨ 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu10联网问题，请大家帮帮忙 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=332112&p=2336664 新装的ubuntu,但不能联网，本人是用猫联网的，因为linux不能用校园网，故只能用猫了。有图有真相。不识别IP,请大家帮帮忙啊！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 HXinyue — 2011-05-20 20:27
<lemonhall> .......................
<lemonhall> jiero: 这里最近被你占领了
<jiero> lemonhall: 我不是神
<jiero> 我是虔诚的
<jiero> zhojang: 是个即时战略游戏，单阵营，我觉得是见过的最棒的即时战略了。
<jiero> 即使画面输给 SC。
<zhojang> 我下不下来
<zhojang> x201跑得动吗？
<zhojang> 想下一个来玩玩
<jiero> X201是什么。。。
<zhojang> 源里没有，官网下不下来 :(
<caleb-> jiero: kernel panic?
<jiero> caleb-: Kernel Panic不是单阵营呃
<caleb-> jiero: 哪个游戏？
<jiero> caleb-: 我改过一个单阵营版本
<imadper> 同志们,推荐个pdf软件吧~~
<jiero> caleb-: 你说什么
<jiero> imadper: Inkscape
<jiero> imadper: LibreOffice
<caleb-> jiero: 「单阵营，我觉得是见过的最棒的即时战略了。」
<imadper> ok~我去看看~
<jiero> imadper: Scribus
<imadper> liboffice可以?
<jiero> caleb-:  Zero-K
<jiero> caleb-: Zero-K = 0 Faktion 无阵营
<jiero> imadper: 什么是pdf软件？
<zhojang> jiero是做游戏的？
<imadper> jiero: 阅读...
 * imadper jiero 更像拉皮条的...
<imadper> jiero: 只是阅读而已...
<jiero> imadper: 那么就是Adobe Reader
<imadper> jiero: 自带的那个,显示的字体,看多了会脑残
<imadper> jiero: 好吧,我一直觉得,adobe的东西都是超级慢!!!!
 * jiero 想对 imadper说: 你脑残还是我脑残
 * imadper ....没明白,算了,都脑残好了~~
 * jiero 觉得evince显示效果最好。
<imadper> jiero: evince..等我给你截图
<jiero> 别截了，又不是你自己创建的文档
<jiero> imadper: 自己建个文档肯定是evince里好看～
<jiero> ^_^
<caleb-> google chrome 自带的 libpdf.so 可以在 chromium 用
<caleb-> 速度快，方便
<imadper> jiero: 算了,没装截图软件,我的不知道是没有字体平滑还是什么,反正根本没法看
<caleb-> imadper: 默认按 print screen 应该就有截图？
<imadper> caleb-: 坚定不移的用 iceweasl
<imadper> caleb-: 恩,但是,问题是怎么粘贴出来?
<caleb-> imadper: 自虐
<caleb-> iceweasel--
<jiero> imadper: http://imagebin.org/154207
<caleb-> imadper: http://imagebin.org
<jiero> imadper: 那个不支持 apng，所以我绝对用firefox
<imadper> caleb-: 这个能直接用粘贴???
<MaskRay> microcai: brcmsmac 连续 kernel panic 两次了……
<imadper> jiero: 哎,难道是我的悲剧,我先下载个adobe reader好了
<lemonhall> MaskRay: ........驱动？
<MaskRay> lemonhall: broadcom bcm 的那个无限驱动
<MaskRay> lemonhall: broadcom bcm 的那个无线网卡驱动
<appleAA> 有谁知道编译awesome需要的那个convert是神马东西啊? 谢谢..
<zhojang> Installing: Zero-K v0.8.7
<imadper> appleAA: 直接 build-dep
<MaskRay> imadper: 昨天没看到我发的邮箱？
<Kandu> imadper: evince+poppler 有時確實有問題。左 evince 右 xpdf http://imagebin.org/154209
<appleAA> imadper, 啥叫build-dep. 我现在用的fedora. 不能从源里装. 只能编译安装.
<MaskRay> Kandu: xpdf 不能选字啊
<appleAA> imadper, fedora的源里没awesome. 郁闷..
<Kandu> MaskRay: evince 遇到一些正體字，慘不忍睹啊
<imadper> awesome用的是cmake还是auto configure?
<appleAA> cmake
<appleAA> cmake的时候提示convert not found
<caleb-> appleAA: imagemagick
<imadper> appleAA: cmake的输出很容易看出来呀
<MaskRay> Kandu: poppler-data?
<appleAA> 然后我search了下. 也没看见哪个像.
<Kandu> MaskRay: 剛剛那個，鬼畫符了
<Kandu> MaskRay: 嗯
<appleAA> imagemagick? 我试试
<caleb-> fedora 应该有 awesome 吧?
<appleAA> 源里没有
<appleAA> 官网也没有fedora的repo
<cuihao> C语言怎么检查整数运算溢出呢？难道自己内联ASM检查EFLAGS？
<imadper> appleAA: libmagickcore3 libmagickwand3
<appleAA> imadper, 现在正在安ImageMagick
<imadper> appleAA:恩
<appleAA> imadper, caleb- OK.搞定了.thank u`
<lemonhall> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<lemonhall> 我知道为何用CHROME播放BILIBILI的时候CPU会狂飙了。。因为有一个字体扩展。。。。没一个字体都被强制设置成了微软雅黑。。。。进行了大量的运算，所以弹幕里每一串字符的字体属性都被写了一次
<lemonhall> edison0354 我知道为何用CHROME播放BILIBILI的时候CPU会狂飙了。。因为有一个字体扩展。。。。没一个字体都被强制设置成了微软雅黑。。。。进行了大量的运算，所以弹幕里每一串字符的字体属性都被写了一次
<edison0354> lemonhall: stylish?
<edison0354> lemonhall: 跟你说不是flash的问题嘛，那东西虽然垃圾，但是还没垃圾到那个境界……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我打开了IE。。。去看了一下，发觉CPU没有彪。。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 反正卸载干净之后。。。CPU就好了
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你有必要卸载吗？直接删配置啊……
<lemonhall> maya1: ............
<MaskRay> roylez_: zsh-completion 的 git 补全慢到无法忍了
<maya1> 55555555555555555555
<lemonhall> edison0354: 不知道在哪里。。。WIN7下
<lemonhall> maya1: 妹子来卖萌的？
<edison0354> lemonhall: ~/appdata/chromium
<maya1> 刚下的自由门 重启以后不知道放哪了
<maya1> ipod shuffle不会用
<maya1> - -！
<huntxu> roylez_: 都是你把人都骗去zsh噢
<shenyuxue> hello
<^k^> shenyuxue, 好  ㍭ 
<roylez_> huntxu: ...
<maya1> 我以后再也不吃KFC的鸡米花了
<edison0354> maya1: 咋了？
<shenyuxue> 第一次使用IRC聊天。
<lemonhall> maya1: ..........
<maya1> 哎！！
<lemonhall> maya1: 你是来卖萌的。。无误
<lainme> KFC和ipod等的关系？？？
<shenyuxue> 建议大家翻墙使用VPN。
<lemonhall> shenyuxue: 恭喜。。你的初夜将在这里度过
<huntxu> roylez_: >.<
<edison0354> lemonhall: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjY4MzMyODMy.html
<shenyuxue> VPN翻墙真是爽。
<maya1> 不是啊
<maya1> VPN免费？？
<MaskRay> huntxu: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/392229/，我该怎么做
<shenyuxue> 谢谢。
<maya1> ipod和KFC没关系。。。。
<shenyuxue> 是啊。免费的VPN。无论你是Linux 或者winXP 或者 iPhone
<lemonhall> edison0354: ...........
<zhojang> 有国内的zero-k镜像吗？
<zhojang> 我这下载太慢来。。。
<maya1> 哦哦
<microcai> MaskRay:  哦
<microcai> MaskRay:   GF 的电脑也连续 panic 了
<microcai> MaskRay:  升级了一下内核，希望不会悲剧
<Kandu> zhojang: svn 吧，慢點也無所謂了
<lemonhall> microcai: ........
<zhojang> svn还快点～
<MaskRay> microcai: 这个怎么解决？http://paste.pocoo.org/show/392234/；git reset --hard 也不行
<jiero> 我还是没有侵占这里
<microcai> MaskRay:  rm -rf  * && git reset --hard
<zhojang> @kandu，帮我看下http://zero-k.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/mods/zk/ 你checkout下来哪个目录最大？
<zhojang> 我多开几个同步来搞
<edison0354> lemonhall: 玩泡泡堂不？
<MaskRay> microcai: git reset --hard origin/master 后好了
<linsux> 大家觉得chrome和firefox哪个更好
<edison0354> linsux: 没有讨论的价值……
<jiero> firefox好，chrome是垃圾
<ofan> chrome好
 * edison0354 chromium强势飘过
 * jiero chromium daily+firefox
<zhojang> 都一样啦，没什么特别的需求的话
<Kandu> zhojang: unittextures
<maya1> 哈哈
<maya1> 个人顶chrome（chromium）
 * edison0354 悲剧的opera……
<maya1> 我喜欢opera
<maya1> + +！
<maya1> - -！
<jiero> opera for windows WIN
<Kandu> zhojang: http://pastebin.ca/2065692
<jiero> Opera for Linux -10 Firefox for Linux -10
<linsux> 至今好像还没发现chrome的缺点
<jiero> chrome的缺点就是没优点。
<maya1> 上次谁说   chrome打印不行
<Evanescence> jiero: exactlly
<maya1> opera书签不行
<zprood> 没有缺点
<maya1> 看来顶chrome的居多
<Evanescence> chromium is better
<jiero> chrome的界面最烂。
<jiero> 操控性之类的。
<maya1> ！！！！
<maya1> 最喜欢chrome简约的界面
<maya1> - -！
<zprood> safari也不错
<jiero> Chrome的ctrl+F垃圾
<jiero> 根本不是对linux设计的
<maya1> wins下表示safari很悲剧
<zprood> webkit浏览器挺简介
<zprood> 简洁
<maya1> - -！
<maya1> 性质不一样
<maya1> 啊
<jiero> chrome的界面操作最繁琐，出个下载扩展也难看
<zprood> jiero, 嗯 对于屏幕小的tx来说 下载框确实不算好
<jiero> zprood: 不是说那个。。。是跳出来难看。。。
<jiero> 突然间少了一块。
<zprood> jiero, 是的 还有就是同步书签和扩展的时候会抽掉
<zprood> jiero, 得出墙去同步 那个痛苦啊
<jiero> 哦。我不用chrome地说，我用chromium。。。
<jiero> 不搞同步。。。
<zprood> 额
 * tusooa is also nicked `Use-Firefox'
 * jiero zod for linux 出 新版了
<wsdjeg> 刚做了个wordpress
<wsdjeg> 怎么发布到网上去阿
<vic__> 崩溃了 控件布局总是 调整不满意
<zprood> 额 多弄几次吧
<vic__> 都弄了一天了
<zprood> 可以再本地弄好再发上去
<MaskRay> brcmsmac 又贡献了一个 kernel panic
<MeaCulpa1> chromium用户体验一塌糊涂
<myke2> Ubuntu 11.04 是否支持多点触控
 * jiero 听闻：垃圾游戏 0 A.D. Alpha5发布了，纯画面游戏党去捧场吧。
<zprood> MeaCulpa, 怎么个情况？
<jiero> chromium 的浏览数据库搜索能力比firefox差远了。
<caleb-> chromium 是给开发者玩的
<myke2> 我已经使用gsynaptics
<caleb-> 不会写扩展就不太好使
<wsdjeg> 我想就将自己电脑搞成服务器
<myke2> caleb-: 用过多点触控么
<jiero> chromium比chrome好用。
<jiero> chrome是垃圾。。。
<wsdjeg> 就将主机设置在自己电脑上 可以么
<caleb-> myke2: 自己的机器上没
<dream1986> myke2: 我在网上看说是ubuntu11.04在macbook上能很好的支持多点触控
<caleb-> wsdjeg: 可以，不过带宽不够吧
<caleb-> wsdjeg: 也就够搞个小论坛啥的
<wsdjeg> caleb-: 我就搞一个博客
<caleb-> wsdjeg: 那够了
<wsdjeg> 该怎么弄呢 我现在lamp都好了
<myke2> dream1986: 我只要那个触摸板(当鼠标)的简单功能就行了
<wsdjeg> wordpress也安装好了
<MeaCulpa1> chomium是用来跑google应用，炫耀js
<caleb-> 不是知名大博，流量都不大
<wsdjeg> 自己能127.0.0.1访问博客
<caleb-> v8 跑 jslinux 效能大输 firefox4 XD
<wsdjeg> 我也申请了tk域名 下面该怎么弄呢
<caleb-> wsdjeg: 防火墙要让外面能连进来
<caleb-> wsdjeg: 用真实 ip 试试
<wsdjeg> 不好吧 我是接在陆游上的
<myke2> caleb-: 很奇怪, Pointing Devices 那个 "当两个手指拖动时启用水平/竖直滚动", 我已经选上了, 但是每次只有打开这个设置界面并且确定后才有效
<caleb-> wsdjeg: 不让外面进来还搞啥博客？
<zprood> 好吧 chrome 路过
<wsdjeg> caleb-: 别人直接输入我的ip就可以了么
<myke2> caleb-: 就是把那个勾去掉, 再选上, 确定, 才有效
<caleb-> wsdjeg: 先自己试真实 ip 能连上不
<wsdjeg> 121.227.180.239
<wsdjeg> 是这个 不行阿 链接补上
<caleb-> myke2: 我都不用 gui 设置的，不知
<caleb-> wsdjeg: 防火墙要开啊
<myke2> caleb-: 那么如何设置
<wsdjeg> 我都没有防火墙
<shellex> jiero: 0 A.D. 画面好烂
<Evanescence> uzbl-tabbed, lynx passed by
<MeaCulpa1> Evanescence: elinks passed by
<MeaCulpa1> Evanescence: curl passed by
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa1: awesome
<myke2> Evanescence: uzbl用不来
<myke2> Evanescence: 我用Fx的
<Evanescence> myke2: Fx is too weight
<Evanescence> lightweight is my need
<szsloss> which is lightweight??
<MeaCulpa1> Evanescence: python -c 'import urllib2; url=urllib2.urlopen("http://xxx.com"+args)'
<Kandu> wsdjeg: 可以訪問了，不過 root 目錄設高了一層
<Evanescence> szsloss: like lynx , elinks, uzbl
<myke2> Evanescence: uzbl我完全用不来, 只会Fx && pentadactyl
<wsdjeg> 不懂 我一窍不通
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa1: wow, cool
<MeaCulpa1> Evanescence: printf 'HEAD / HTTP/1.0\n\n' | nc -w 10 www.ihtb.org 80
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa1: shit, I guess no more lightweight than you browser ....
<jiero> shellex: 没关系，比它还烂的仍然多。
<myke2> gnome用户飘过
<MeaCulpa1> Evanescence: There is... include <socket.h> ######
 * MeaCulpa1 洗澡
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa1: Maybe you can compare them , which is most lightweight
<Evanescence> roylez_: do you know how to visual current or select or pass current word to let Awesome 's dict fun bind to look up ?
<Evanescence> roylez_: do you know how to visual current or select or pass current word to let Awesome 's dict fun bind to look up in vim
<myke2> caleb-: 说错了, 不是多点触控
<myke2> caleb-: 就是Two-Finger的操作
<MeaCulpa1> 童鞋们，用那些简单的util, 我要输出一个文件除了最后n行的内容，怎样只做一遍遍历搞定？ AWK 能做到，sed要循环，grep有这样的参数么？ 要比事先wc -l算行数更快
 * jiero 发现 侠盗猎车手 2的类似游戏 for Linux http://gct-game.net/
<wsdjeg> 我刚才设置好了 但是网站不显示图片
<wsdjeg> wsdjeg.tk
 * MeaCulpa1 洗澡的时候思考这个问题
<wsdjeg> 具体怎么设置 帮忙阿阿
<jiero> MeaCulpa 洗澡的时候玩设备
<Kandu> wsdjeg:  wsdjeg.tk
<Kandu> wsdjeg: <img src="http://127.0.0.1/wordpress/wp-content/themes/twentyten/images/headers/path.jpg"
<wsdjeg> 怎么了
<wsdjeg> 为什么不现实图片呢
<szsloss> 你的是什么服务器啊？？
<szsloss> apache or nginx??
<wsdjeg> 我自己的电脑阿
<wsdjeg> 不知道 ubuntu
<wsdjeg> 刚装的lamp
<szsloss> 要 环境的啊
<wsdjeg> 不会设置
<szsloss> 哦
<wsdjeg> 怎么杨设置阿
<szsloss> 那就是 apache 了】
<wsdjeg> 帮个忙 怎么设置 我就想做一个boog
<jiero> blog已经不流行了。
<jiero> 哈哈
<szsloss> 你 在  apache 里配置 一个 host 就可以了
<wsdjeg> 那该怎么设置下呢 有高手指点下么
<wsdjeg> 如何配置呢
<bluek> 我又过来求救了
<Evanescence> wsdjeg: you can set up Wordpress following official tutorial
<bluek> 本人本本sony vpcea48ec,触摸屏一直无法使用。一点反应也没有。
<Evanescence> wsdjeg: and ubuntu wiki is usful too
<szsloss> wsdjeg: http://carrot.iteye.com/blog/232558
<Evanescence> bluek: update to 11.04 maybe help you, because unity is for you type computer
<szsloss> wsdjeg: http://clin003.com/servers/windows-configure-apache-virtualhost-1850/
<szsloss> 网上多的是啊
<myke2> MaskRay: synclient设置如何保存
<bluek> 我晕，我不要升级哈。。。11.04的unity不喜欢
<myke2> bluek: 可以用老的
<myke2> bluek: 其实就是改改gnome-session
<wsdjeg> 有没有简单直接的步骤呢 我是ubuntu系统
<bluek> myke2:能具体点吗？
<bluek> 怎么改？
<bluek> 上次我改了xorg，结果启动不了了。
<bluek> xorg里面没有synaptics
<bluek> myke2:可以告诉我吗？没有触摸屏好难受
<myke2> bluek: /usr/share/gnome-session
<Kandu> wsdjeg: 連結里都是 127.0.0.1 這樣的地址，當然不行
<szsloss> wsdjeg: 在ubuntu 上我用是 nginx
<myke2> bluek: xorg.conf当然不能改
<myke2> bluek: 我正好也在折腾这个synaptics
<Kandu> wsdjeg: 而且你剛剛改了 root ，連結里都沒改過來
<myke2> bluek: 在Google方案
<bluek> 哈哈。。。
<myke2> bluek: 我还没看见好办法
<bluek> myke2:我先看看你给我的那个是什么
<szsloss> wsdjeg: 你找到 apache 的 http.conf 文件里加那个 virtualhost 就可以了
<myke2> bluek: synaptics大体上是调节xorg.conf. 手工可以用synclient调节
<wsdjeg> 还是高不明白
 * shellex 在咕噜牛奶
<bluek> sudo gedit /usr/share/gnome-session没有啊
<wsdjeg> 直接点阿 在什么地方加什么文件 内容是什么
<bluek> 出现一个错误的对话框。
<bluek> 调节我也不会。
<Kandu> szsloss: 他設置沒問題的，網頁寫錯了
<bluek> 这样吧，帮帮忙，你说我来做。
<szsloss> ？？
<bluek> 我只想能用就行了
<maya1> 蓝鬼大叔没来啊
<myke2> bluek: 不是, 你看/usr/share/gnome-session那个目录, 自己看看都能猜测他的结构
<wsdjeg> 具体怎么弄阿 大哥
<bluek> blue@blue-laptop:/usr/share/gnome-session$ ls -a
<bluek> .  ..  gsm-inhibit-dialog.ui  session-properties.ui
<bluek> blue@blue-laptop:/usr/share/gnome-session$
<myke2> bluek: 还有/usr/share/xsessions
<myke2> bluek: 你没任何其他SESSION的?
<bluek> 没有
<bluek> .              gnome-failsafe.desktop            une-guest-restricted.desktop
<bluek> ..             guest-restricted.desktop          xterm.desktop
<bluek> gnome.desktop  une-efl-guest-restricted.desktop
<imadper> 触摸屏?这么高级?
<bluek> 里面就这么多
<imadper> 话说,鼠标都用的少了...
<bluek> 我怕k说我刷屏，命令就不弄上来了
<MeaCulpa1> anyone? 怎样快速删除一个文件后n行并输出，最好只有一次遍历
<imadper> bluek: 你装个ion3或者awesome,自然而然的就把触摸屏忘了 ...
<bluek> ion3是什么
<bluek> apt ion3?
<imadper> bluek: 老k是机器人,不用理它
<imadper> bluek: apt 3
<imadper> apt i3
<bluek> 就是因为他是机器人，所以才怕哈
<myke2> imadper: 触摸板怎么弄?
<bluek> 装好触摸屏能用吗？
<bluek> 就是触摸板，我不想用鼠标了
<imadper> bluek: 不能,但是你会忘记触摸屏是什么东西
<myke2> imadper: synclient设置好我没办法保存
<imadper> myke2: 等下,触摸板还是触摸屏??
<bluek> 触摸板
<myke2> imadper: 我问触摸板
<myke2> imadper: 就是synclient
<imadper> myke2: 哦,这个,换个设置软件呗
<imadper> myke2: 有个qt的,试试?
<myke2> imadper: gsynaptics?
<myke2> imadper: 没用的, 重启就无效
<imadper> myke2: ...
<bluek> myke2:是的，我也试过gsynaptics
<myke2> imadper: 看上去要调节/etc/X11/xorg.conf一样
<myke2> bluek: 以前archlinux自动配好的
<bluek> blue@blue-laptop:/usr/share/xsessions$ sudo apt-get install ion3
<bluek> 这样行吗？
<imadper> myke2: xorg.conf我给删了...
<bluek> 回车了？
<bluek> 装上去有什么效果呢？
<myke2> imadper: 恩, 理论不推荐xorg.conf. 然后他另外推荐的一种方法也淘汰了, 就是hal
<imadper> bluek: 可以,但是装了之后你就会放弃用鼠标,或者是触摸板
<zprood> alps的可以实现2指滑动
<myke2> imadper: 阿, 真的么
<imadper> myke2: hal要装
<myke2> imadper: hal在Ubuntu 11.04默认没的
<imadper> myke2: 什么真的嘛?
<bluek> 正在装哈。21.6m
<myke2> imadper: No mice
<myke2> imadper: No mice operation
<imadper> myke2: 好像没有的话,不能自动挂载usb设备吧??
<imadper> myke2: 瓦片党呀!!!一般都不用鼠标的吧~~
<bluek> imadper:要重启吗？装好以后。
<myke2> imadper: 能挂载的
<myke2> imadper: rc.lua不会配置
<imadper> bluek: 不用,logout,然后选择i3就好
<imadper> myke2: 不用配置,awesome的话根本不用配置就醒了
<bluek> 明白了，你的意思是不用gnome?
<imadper> bluek: 不可能不用gnome
<jiero> e16，全靠鼠标
<bluek> 哦
<myke2> imadper: 阿
<bluek> 我呆会儿试试哈
<myke2> imadper: 比如应用程序有滚动条
<jiero> 什么都跟着鼠标～
<imadper> jiero: e17表示也是都用的鼠标
<myke2> imadper: awesome有Mod4 + 什么快捷键能上下滚动?
<myke2> imadper: 还有awesome能遍历程序的button?
<imadper> myke2: 有就有吧,pgDown PgUp
<Evanescence> 直接打包成*.tar.gz格式然后encode进入 (what does thiis "encode" mean ? )
<imadper> myke2: 遍历估计要自己绑定吧?
<Evanescence> 直接打包成*.tar.gz格式然后encode进入文本 (what does thiis "encode" mean ? )
<caleb-> wsdjeg: 开了服务记得要设置防火墙
<myke2> imadper: 这还叫mouseless?
<myke2> imadper: 所以我说我不会配置
<caleb-> wsdjeg: 裸奔不是好习惯
<wsdjeg> 不懂
<wsdjeg> 怎么设置呢
<imadper> myke2: lua我也不会,不过我也不用awesome
<imadper> myke2: 但是你用鼠标怎么遍历呢?
<myke2> imadper: ion3比较彻底点, 但是似乎是geek
<caleb-> wsdjeg: ubuntu 默认有图形介面的
<myke2> imadper: 鼠标直接点那个button不就ok
<imadper> myke2: 就是手动瓦片嘛
<imadper> myke2: 好吧...
<imadper> myke2: 我现在用的e17,感觉超爽~让我忘记触摸板的存在了~~
<myke2> caleb-: 怎么看一个文件属于哪个包
<myke2> imadper: 这个也能mouseless?
<imadper> myke2: 不是,是用的太多了,所以一定要用鼠标,触摸板太难受了
<caleb-> myke2: dpkg -S ?
<Kandu> myke2: apt-file
<imadper> aptitude不能搜索嘛?
<bluek> 装好了。
<bluek> 出现一个蓝色的背景，有一个ok
<bluek> 可以关掉了？
<myke2> Kandu: 还要附加组件的?
<bluek> 然后注销？
<imadper> Kandu: 为什么我的apt没有这个功能?
<imadper> bluek: 随意关
<myke2> imadper: PgUp, PgDn不是都能控制的, 所以用触摸板两个手指滚下方便点
<Kandu> myke2: 嗯，要下載附加資料
<myke2> imadper: 除了Fx等不需要
<Kandu> imadper: 另外的一個包
<myke2> Kandu: 能用dpkg实现么
<zhojang> myke2:共享下你的awesome配置把
<imadper> myke2: 不知道诶,不过有些软件是一定要鼠标的,比如gimp
<Kandu> myke2: 不知道
<myke2> zhojang: 没配置过
<imadper> 老鼠药好用不????
<myke2> zhojang: 几乎就是/etc/xdg/awesome
<myke2> Kandu: dpkg -S对的
<bluek> 不行啊
<bluek> 怎么启动那个
<bluek> ion3怎么启动？
<imadper> bluek: 注销之后,在输入密码的时候,下面有选项的
<zhojang> deb包管理功能太多了，反而记不住。 rpm就比较清晰
<bluek> 貌似没有， 没有ion3
<imadper> bluek: i3?
<bluek> 嗯嗯
<bluek> 我直接apt install ion3
<imadper> bluek: i3有木有?
<bluek> 貌似没看到。
<jiero> 鼠药。
<bluek> 我再看一次
<Kandu> myke2: 嗯，學習了
<imadper> apt-get install ion3是不可能的~apt里的ion3叫i3
<imadper> 应该是i3-wm
 * imadper 洗澡去
<myke2> zhojang: man aptitude
<myke2> xf86SetBoolOption()这个是哪里的函数
<bluek> 没有
<bluek> 下面只有一排，还是以前的
<bluek> 第一个是语言
<silverzhao> 求教：有人用xarchiver的吗？
<bluek> 第二个是键盘
<bluek> 第三个里面有三个选项
<imadper> bluek: 选项都有啥?
<bluek> 第一个是failsafe gnome
<bluek> 第二个是gnome
<silverzhao> 我的xarchiver打不开7z文件，google一圈无果，求指教。
<bluek> 第三个是 xt什么什么的，
<imadper> bluek: sudo apt-get install i3-wm
<imadper> bl
<zhojang> myke2: action太多，看着烦得很，而且11.04居然还把aptitude干掉了
<bluek> 好
<imadper> bluek: 你是这么安装的嘛?我的debian是这个包
<myke2> zhojang: 那是ubuntu做的好事, 他还要t掉apt-get
<zhojang> myke2:提掉apt-get用啥？
<bluek> 我刚刚直接suao apt-get install xxx3
<imadper> bluek: 或者把wm去了,怎么都行
<myke2> zhojang: 好像就synaptic
<imadper> bluek: 根本没有ion3这个包吧?至少我的debian没有
<bluek> 我刚刚是ion3
<bluek> 貌似有的
<imadper> .....
<myke2> bluek: i3-wm有的, ubuntu 11.04
<bluek> 好了，我再注销试一下。
<bluek> 这次我是i3-wm
<myke2> imadper: 怎么生成/etc/Xorg.conf
<zhojang> aptitude用得多爽啊，yum没有hold版本功能，这个比aptitude差多了
<myke2> imadper: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<myke2> zhojang: ubuntu在命令行上减掉很多了
<imadper> myke2: 我的是fglrx自己生成的
<imadper> myke2: 后来被我给删了
<myke2> imadper: 看来不需要
<imadper> myke2: 这东西,删了就好,删了就好.太浪费空间了
<myke2> imadper: 不对, Xorg应该有配置文件
<zhojang> 哦，zero-k下载的那个sdz包是什么玩意？
<imadper> myke2: 不信你删了试试看~~表现非常好~~
<jiero> zhojang: 下载我的mod zkr:latest
<myke2> imadper: 本来就没
<jiero> 我们会继续工作的
<jiero> ^_^
<myke2> imadper: 但是archlinux有
<myke2> imadper: 不是/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<imadper> myke2: arch很怪的
<myke2> imadper: 是/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/下一系列
<zhojang> jiero:我网络不行，在虚机里用迅雷下
<myke2> imadper: 什么10-synpatics.conf
<imadper> myke2: arch好像连interface什么的都没有
<jiero> zhojang: 怎么下？
<zhojang> jiero:用downthenall下载就20K的速度，co googlecode上有太大，下来一晚上了
<caleb-> imadper: 那个是 debian 恶搞的
<bluek> 哈哈
<jiero> 几晚上都好。。。
<bluek> 不行
<myke2> imadper: 什么interface
<bluek> 里面是有一个i3，但是进不去。空白一片。桌面
<imadper> bluek: 你是进去了
<jiero> zhojang: sdz是个zip包。
<myke2> caleb-: Xorg的配置文件什么
<bluek> 只出来一个文本文档
<myke2> bluek: 么配置的
<zhojang> jiero:在虚机里迅雷能到40k～
<myke2> bluek: i3很难玩的
<imadper> bluek: 文本文档关了就好
<caleb-> myke2: xorg.conf
<myke2> caleb-: 除此之外呢
<langhun> 那位高手能不能帮我个网络方面的问题？
<bluek> 我关了
<imadper> myke2: 一个配置网络用的
<jiero> zhojang: 。。。。
<caleb-> myke2: 没啦
<myke2> caleb-: 没有类似archlinux的/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/*
<bluek> 可是我不知道怎么玩。一个菜单也没有
<langhun> 帮我看看网络是不是正常
<bluek> 后来我还是切换到终端才能重启的
<caleb-> myke2: 我不确定 upstream 有没有这玩意
<imadper> langhun: 能上网,不就是正常了嘛~
<langhun> 我这儿有我抓的ip包
<bluek> 要不然连个重启的按钮都没有哈
<langhun> 是局域网
<myke2> caleb-: 直接生成/etc/X11/xorg.conf很容易错误
<imadper> bluek: 重启?sudo reboot
<langhun> 看看是不是有网络风暴
<bluek> 是的reboot
<imadper> bluek: 或者 sudo init 6
<bluek> 要不然我没办法注销桌面啊
<imadper> bl
<caleb-> myke2: 跟 .d 还不是一样
<imadper> bluek: 注销可以直接 gdm restart
<bluek> 哦哦
<caleb-> myke2: .d 只是方便包管理
<bluek> 配置不会
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统安装和升级 • [求助]安装11.04启动时，停留在一画面！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=332126&p=2336926 安装11.04启动时，停留在一画面！ 具体如下： 1.用U盘安装，U盘制作根据：http://user.qzone.qq.com/714780389/blog/1303998188 启动后一直运行到附件的画面，一直停在那不动，U盘不读，硬盘也不读！等很久也没动静！只能重启 ...
<imadper> bluek: 我的一行配置都没有
<bluek> i3玩不了，有时间我慢慢研究
<bluek> 但是我先得把我的触摸板搞定
<bluek> 我的要配置的
<myke2> caleb-: y
<bluek> 桌面就一个背景
<bluek> 啥也没
<imadper> bluek: 你想要啥?
<bluek> 触摸板
<bluek> 驱动
<imadper> bluek: mod4+v可以打开程序
<bluek> 想扔掉鼠标
<bluek> mod4是什么？
<jiero> mod 4是鼠标一个键
<imadper> jiero: mod4什么时候跑鼠标上了?
<roylez_> jiero: 瞎说。mod4是win
<maya1> 哈哈
<imadper> roylez_: 正解~
<bluek> 哦，win应该是super
<jiero> 啊哈和
<jiero> 我错了
 * jiero 失败
<bluek> 那个m什么的
<jiero> 就是瞎说
<imadper> bluek: 看习惯,super这个说法好像之在gnome里才有吧
<tenzu_> roylez: 主席
<roylez_> tenzu_: 带尾巴了？
<bluek> 我就是用的gnome哈
<tenzu_> roylez_: 办公室的机器走的时候没关irssi
<roylez_> tenzu_: en
<tenzu_> roylez_: 我想学点儿Xlib和opengl的入门东西，有推荐么？
<roylez_> tenzu_: 说到办公室，我勉为其难看看公司的事情吧...
<myke2> roylez_: 类似VertTwoFingerScroll这种变量现在应该如何设置
<zhojang> jiero: zk-v0.8.7.sdz解压放在~/.spring/mod下就ok了把
<roylez_> tenzu_: 不知道...
<bluek> imadper:i3我暂时放弃，玩不起来。我先把触摸板搞定，帮帮我好吗？哈
<roylez_> myke2: 你说的是啥？
<tenzu_> roylez_: T_T 有谁可能知道么？
<bluek> myke2:哈哈，你的那个触摸板搞定不
<myke2> roylez_: Xorg
<myke2> bluek: 有一种丑陋的办法
<myke2> bluek: 就是写个脚本
<bluek> myke2:说，只要能用就好
<zhojang> 我都把触摸板禁用了～ 用小红点 :)
<roylez_> tenzu_: 我有个表弟似乎是做这块的，不过他不上irc
<imadper> bluek: 没搞过触摸板,从来不用
<myke2> bluek: 你首先synclient -l看下
<roylez_> myke2: 什么设备？
<myke2> bluek: 你用gsynaptics能设置么
<myke2> roylez_: synaptics
 * imadper 我来看看 myke2 有多丑~
<bluek> 没找到
<roylez_> myke2: man synaptic
<bluek> gsynaptics我没装
<tenzu_> roylez_: 那你能帮我问问入门该看啥教材么？我只需要学点最简单的就行
<bluek> blue@blue-laptop:~$ synclient -l
<bluek> Couldn't find synaptics properties. No synaptics driver loaded?
<roylez_> tenzu_: 恩，我明天打电话问问
<imadper> tenzu_: 疼疼,你要多入门的?
<myke2> roylez_: 不, 我已经知道这个变量了, 但是不想生成/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bluek> myke2:下一步怎么做？
<silverzhao> bluek: 触摸板问题的话，你装这个试试：xf86-input-synaptics 。
<tenzu_> roylez_: 拜谢主席
<tenzu_> imadper: 可以说从零开始
<bluek> apt装？
<imadper> tenzu_: openGL的话,我有一个超简单,超短,超入门的,pdf
<myke2> bluek: sudo aptitude install xorg-driver-synaptics
<bluek> ok
<tenzu_> imadper: 问一句小白的，opengl画二维图形没问题吧？
<imadper> myke2: 这东西他有吧?
<myke2> bluek: 如果还不行你要升级内核了
<roylez_> myke2: xf86-input-synaptics 一定要装，/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-synaptics.conf  应该会有这样一个配置
<bluek> xf86没找到。
<myke2> roylez_: 有的, 不是archlinux
<bluek> 我现在试你这个
<myke2> roylez_: 是ubuntu
<roylez_> myke2: 大同小异的
<myke2> roylez_: 没有xorg.conf.d目录
<bluek> 正在装
<bluek> 问你一个问题
<imadper> tenzu_: 能,我画了好多三角形,还有树的分形
<roylez_> myke2: 不过我喜欢在 /etc/X11/xorg.conf 里面加一点我的配置
<bluek>  sudo aptitude
<bluek> 这个是什么意思
<bluek> aptitude是什么意思?不是一般都是apt-get吗？
<roylez_> myke2: 我现在的 xorg.conf 只有关于游戏手柄的一点配置，其他的还是自动生成的
<imadper> bluek: 那个是装13的玩意~
<myke2> roylez_: xorg.conf这东西如果X升级下或者内核升级下是不是就要改动了
<bluek> 哦哦。。
<myke2> roylez_: 我不太清楚, 很多人搞出问题过
<bluek> 装好了。
<bluek> 现在下一步呢？
<bluek> myke2:下一步呢？
<myke2> bluek: 重启X
<bluek> ok
<roylez_> myke2: 你不用去全写阿，只写你自己要改的部分
<roylez_> Section "InputClass" Identifier "joystick catchall" MatchIsJoystick "on" MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*" Driver "joystick" Option "StartKeysEnabled" "true" Option "StartMouseEnabled" "false"
<roylez_> EndSection
<roylez_> myke2: 我的配置就这么点内容
<myke2> roylez_: http://wiki.debian.org/SynapticsTouchpad
<^k^> ⇪ title: SynapticsTouchpad - Debian Wiki
 * imadper google mail有抽风了
<tenzu_> -_-||
<myke2> roylez_: Id.*那行还有Match.*那行还有Driver.*那行必须, 其他自己需要设置的设置?
<bluek> 不行
<myke2> bluek: 然后synclient -l
<bluek> 上次装了gsynatics在首选项里面还有一个触摸板的图标呢。这次装好就等于没装
<roylez_> myke2: 对
<bluek> blue@blue-laptop:~$ synclient -l
<bluek> Couldn't find synaptics properties. No synaptics driver loaded?
<myke2> roylez_: 如果X出问题了是进入Recovery Mode?
<caleb-> myke2: xorg.conf 很少改的
<myke2> bluek: 升级内核
<roylez_> myke2: 就不会启动了
<myke2> caleb-: 我需要改一个设置, 没办法
<bluek> blue@blue-laptop:~$ 完了，这个东西不敢升级。也不会
<myke2> bluek: 我估计是因为内核不支持
<myke2> bluek: 忘了看/sys下哪个文件来检查了
<bluek> 我也估计哈哈
<caleb-> myke2: 我是说 内核/xorg 升级 很少需要改 xorg.conf
<bluek> 要不这样，我把刚刚的删掉。然后装一个gsynaptics试试？
<myke2> caleb-: 我看见Debian那里写: 2.6.30 2.6.32 两个不同的设置
<bluek> Removing xserver-xorg-input-all ...
<bluek> Removing xserver-xorg-input-synaptics ...
<bluek> Processing triggers for man-db ...
<myke2> bluek: 没用的
<myke2> bluek: 你乱搞社呢么啊
<bluek> myke2:我试一下。
<imadper> roylez_: 主席,我的电脑,必须加上acpi=off才能开机,有解吗?
<myke2> bluek: 没用的
<myke2> bluek: 无论如何xorg-driver-synaptics必须么有的
<bluek> 哦。这样啊
<roylez_> imadper: 什么玩意....是显卡的原因吗？
<bluek> 可是，同样的版本，我以前用三星本本的时候没问题
<myke2> roylez_: 是tab缩进语法?
<bluek> myke2:哈哈，以前三星电脑的触摸板没问题
<imadper> roylez_: 不知道,1004的时候还可以,新版本的就不行了
<bluek> 现在是ubuntu 10.04
<roylez_> myke2: 对，vim会自动缩进的
<bluek> 以前也是这个版本。
<myke2> bluek: kernel支持的话没有xorg-driver-synaptics问题不大, 就是触摸板不能随便设置罢了.
<myke2> bluek: 但是要进一步设置(比如多点触控), 就要了
<bluek> myke2:多点触控我不敢奢望
<bluek> myke2:那我现在先升级内核，先学学怎么升级内核哈哈
<roylez_> imadper: 什么牌子的笔记本？似乎是acpi模块的问题
<myke2> bluek: 更新系统就行
<imadper> roylez_: asus...
<imadper> roylez_: 杯具呀
<bluek> myke2:直接update?
<bluek> sudo apt-get install update?
<roylez_> imadper: 我的也是asus
<myke2> bluek: 更新到11.04等等
<bluek> myke2:汗。。。。
<bluek> myke2:只升级内核gnome不变行吗？
<silverzhao> bluek:  xf86-input-synaptics，用这个好象可以设定多点触控的。
<myke2> bluek: 不推荐\
<roylez_> imadper: 你咋这么悲催呢？电脑跟我的牌子一样，也都用arch，怎么就这么多毛病
<imadper> roylez_: 不是又要说是人品问题吧~
<imadper> roylez_: 没用arch,用的ubuntu
<bluek> silverzhao: 我现在是不能用，不要说多点触控了
<roylez_> imadper: 哦。。。
<bluek> silverzhao: xf86也装不了。可能可下载deb or bz2包
<myke2> silverzhao: 你说的是archlinux
<XwinX> bluek: 你的触摸板支持真多点触摸吗?
<XwinX> bluek: 还是想要模拟的多点触摸?
<myke2> Xw
<bluek> xwinx:不是，我只是想触摸屏能用就行，现在是不能用
<XwinX> bluek: 触摸屏?
<XwinX> bluek: 不是触摸板?
<bluek> xwinx:板，是板，哈。我老是说错
<XwinX> bluek: arch ?
<bluek> xwinx:sony
<bluek> xwinx:sony vpcea48ec
<XwinX> bluek: 系统是 arch 吗?
<myke2> roylez_: 看下 http://pastebin.com/RgxGefFr
<bluek> xwinx:ubuntu
<XwinX> bluek: xf86-input-synaptics
<bluek> xwinx:10.04
<XwinX> bluek: 这个包有没有装?
<bluek> 什么也没装
<XwinX> bluek: 或者 差不多相似名字的包
<roylez_> myke2: 挺好的
<myke2> XwinX: 装了
<myke2> roylez_: reboot
<XwinX> bluek: 触摸板完全不能用,还是功能缺少?
<bluek> xwinx:完全不能用
<bluek> ==
<bluek> 我又试了一下。。。myke2
<XwinX> bluek: synclient
<XwinX> bluek: 这个命令执行一下,看输出的是什么?
<bluek> blue@blue-laptop:~$ synclient -l
<bluek> Couldn't find synaptics properties. No synaptics driver loaded?
<XwinX> bluek: 没加载驱动
<silverzhao> 郁闷！我这儿说话是不是发不出去的？测试一下！若是有人看到的话，希望可以给个回复，看看我的到底能不能发出去，谢谢了！
<bluek> xwinx:~$ sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-synaptics
<bluek> xwinx:我刚刚装了这个
<roylez_> bluek: 装了要重启X
<XwinX> bluek: 刚装上的话,要注销一下
<bluek> 哦哦。。。
<bluek> 好好。
<XwinX> silverzhao: 能发出来
<silverzhao> XwinX: 谢谢
<bluek> 估计是完了，还是一样。
<bluek> 我不放心又重启了一下哈
<bluek> 还是一样
<bluek> 触摸板一点反应也没有
<bluek> 难道真的要升级kernel?
<bluek> 可是我一点也不喜欢11.04
<roylez_> tenzu_: 这个太牛了，太牛了  http://124.228.254.229/html/ent/20110520/201615.html
<tenzu_> roylez_: 打开好慢。。。
<imadper> ten
<imadper> tenzu_: 话说,你不觉的haskell的语法很蛋疼嘛?
<tenzu_> imadper: 没学过。。。
<imadper> tenzu_: 那你看那个pdf不觉的很蛋疼嘛?
<silverzhao> bluek: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Touchpad_Synaptics
<MaskRay> imadper: 昨天没收到私聊信息？
<bluek> 这个是arch
<silverzhao> bluek: 你可以看一下这个，是关于触摸板的。
<bluek> en
<bluek> 可是，我刚刚install xf86-input-synaptics，提示没找到
<silverzhao> bluek: 啊，ubuntu难道没有这个的？
<tenzu_> imadper: 正在从头看，目前才看到第二页
<tenzu_> imadper: 再蛋疼也得学啊
<bluek> silverzhao:没有这个
<roylez_> tenzu_: 太牛了，五体投地
<silverzhao> bluek: 那你 ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/，看下这个目录下有什么。
<imadper> tenzu_: 好吧,不过这个很简单的,你这水平,一会儿就搞定了~
<tenzu_> roylez_: buffering
<tenzu_> imadper: 我是一个连C都不会的童鞋
<caleb-> tenzu_: 不会 C 看啥 xlib/opengl ...
<bluek> silverzhao:没有这个目录
<roylez_> pocoyo: http://124.228.254.229/html/ent/20110519/201250.html
<tenzu_> caleb-: 学呗，照猫画虎呗
<bluek> 到x11下
<imadper> caleb-: haskell调用opengl也挺好的
<roylez_> iGnome: http://124.228.254.229/html/ent/20110520/201615.html
<pocoyo> roylez_: 啥
<iGnome> wzssyqa:  。。 不是在这里嘛
<bluek> silverzhao:blue@blue-laptop:/etc/X11$ ls -a
<bluek> .             default-display-manager  xinit      Xreset.d    Xsession.options
<bluek> ..            fonts                    xkb        Xresources  Xwrapper.config
<bluek> app-defaults  rgb.txt                  xorg.conf  Xsession
<bluek> cursors       X                        Xreset     Xsession.d
<^k^> bluek:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<wzssyqa> iGnome: 一直在的嘛
<iGnome> roylez: ..
<imadper> tenzu_: 话说,你的工作,规定用什么语言来画图了嘛?
<roylez_> pocoyo: 美女
<wzssyqa> iGnome: 不过刚才频繁重启
<iGnome> wzssyqa: 那你写 。。。。@
<wzssyqa> iGnome: 往debian上搬家呢
<iGnome> 哦。我才找资料，没注意你呆这里
<myke2> roylez: 解决了, 删除了/etc/X11/xorg.conf, 原来是gnome有设置
<myke2> roylez: gconf-tools
<tenzu_> imadper: 程序限制在C了
<tenzu_> imadper: 反正别的我也不会。。。
<iGnome> x11::aosd 也没人维护了。 nnnd
<wzssyqa> iGnome: 那帮打包党，不喜欢打包不严格的包，所以，没有人做gui的打包工具
<myke2> tenzu_: C的qsort()效率如何
<iGnome> lol
<bluek> silverzhao:还有别的办法吗？哈
<iGnome> 我是混的
<wzssyqa> iGnome: 我也不喜欢
<bluek> silverzhao:我和你系统不一样，所以目录估计也不同
<tenzu_> roylez: 终于看到了，果然是弱爆了
<tenzu_> myke2: 不知道，totally no idea
<myke2> tenzu_: 上次测下来似乎不太好
<roylez_> tenzu_: 霸气四射
<imadper> tenzu_: 哦,好~
<myke2> bluek: xinput list | grep Syn
<tenzu_> roylez_: 我是党员我骄傲
<iGnome> 规则太细。麻烦。 wzssyqa
<roylez_> tenzu_: ....
<roylez_> tenzu_: 我是色狼我自豪
<silverzhao> bluek: 啊，果然一点都不一样的。我再帮你在网上查查看。
<tenzu_> imadper: 我倒希望是python写的，我多少还学了个半吊子
<myke2> bluek: xinput list | grep Syn
<iGnome> XwinX:
<roylez_> iGnome: http://124.228.254.229/html/ent/20110518/200889.html 看美女
<XwinX> iGnome:
<bluek> myke2:一点反应也没有啊
<bluek> myke2:输入该命令后，一点也没看到，提示符跳到下一个哈
<myke2> bluek: 不支持
<iGnome> XwinX: 贡献点吧。写一个设置壁纸的软件。
<imadper> tenzu_: 只在haskell下面画过图,还是超简单的三角形之类的~
<bluek> myke2:哦哦
<bluek> 不会真的要升级内核吧？如果我只升内核不升gnome怎么做？
<iGnome> roylez: 啥哦。看半天。。。
<imadper> bluek: 升级内核本来就不用升级gnome
<roylez_> iGnome: 您说的是哪个？
<imadper> bluek: 不过,你要看有没有编译好的新内核
<silverzhao> bluek: http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/Synaptics%E8%A7%A6%E6%91%B8%E6%9D%BF%E6%8C%87%E5%8D%97
<bluek> imadper:哈哈，我不会升级内核
<silverzhao> bluek: 你看过这个网页了吗/
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<imadper> bluek: 还有,就算是换了内核,也不能解决这个问题
<bluek> imadper：为什么？
<bluek> 下在打开网页
<tenzu_> imadper: 画图形并不是主要工作，但是也得做。现在已经有了能用的版本，我想以后改进
<myke2> imadper: 最好是所有的同步更新吧
<Loongjiang>  bluek:  升什么级，直接gentoo
<XwinX> iGnome: 啥设置壁纸?
<bluek> 看过这个。
<myke2> bluek: egrep -i 'synap|alps|etps' /proc/bus/input/devices
<XwinX> iGnome: gnome 的壁纸?
<bluek> myke2:和刚刚一样
<bluek> loongjiang:直接gentoo?是什么
<roylez_> myke2: 你活了？
<myke2> bluek: 你的内核不支持
<bluek> silverzhao:myke2说我的内核不支持。。。。
<bluek> silverzhao:而且我上次看过这个文章，我试一下，没有那一行。xorg.conf里面
<roylez_> iGnome: http://i.imgur.com/O8fkv.png
<myke2> roylez_: 我发现那个/etc/X11设置根本没用, 看到ArchWiki说
<myke2> bluek: 内核不支持设置什么xorg都是浮云
<bluek> silverzhao: 你给我看的这个上面说有这一行，呵呵
<myke2> roylez_: gnome的办法
<roylez_> myke2: 是吗，gnome不懂
<myke2> roylez_: 果断rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<inode> myke2  那是什么
<tenzu__> 悲剧，老掉线
<myke2> inode: ?
<roylez_> tenzu__: ...
<roylez_> tenzu__: 有变长了
<bluek> myke2:刚刚他们说升级内核不一 定有用的啊？
<tenzu__> roylez_: 尾巴会越来越长的
<roylez_> tenzu__: 有前途
<roylez_> tenzu__: http://i.imgur.com/O8fkv.png
<bluek> myke2:我记得我以前的三星本本安装这个是可以的。。。触摸屏是可以使用的，也是这个版本的啊
<roylez_> tenzu__: 这个能看的吧
<imadper> tenzu__: 能用的版本??
<myke2> bluek: 那就当我乱说
<imadper> tenzu__: 你尾巴怎么这么长??
<bluek> myke2:晕，我只是想弄明白怎么回事。。。
<roylez_> tenzu__: http://124.228.254.229/html/art/20110519/201337.html
<myke2> bluek: 我认为是内核模块没加载.
 * ooooOOOO 有人有空么？帮忙做个测试。
<myke2> bluek: 也许在你的版本内核里面根本不支持这个synaptics
<bluek> myke2:可能是，因为在安装的时候没检测到。
<XwinX> bluek: dmesg| grep TouchPad 看看
<myke2> bluek: 所以我认为升级内核是方案.
<bluek> 版本肯定支持，没加载模块估计是真的。。。因为我以前三星的本本也是 synaptics
<roylez_> 作为网络“长城”之父，方滨兴此前在新浪开设微博，但迎接他的是蜂拥而至的网民各种辱骂式的批评，3个小时之内有上万人留言，基本都是骂他的，
<roylez_> 最终，方滨兴的新浪微博被迫关闭。由此方滨兴创造了微博发展的历史记录，方滨兴的新浪微博成为微博史上生命最短暂的微博，而且是第一个被网民骂死的微博。
<bluek> xwinx:还是一样，什么也不反馈给我
<myke2> XwinX: /proc/bus/input/devices里面没
<XwinX> ...
<myke2> bluek: 不同的电脑当然不同
<bluek> myke2:嗯，我试一下。。。
<bluek> myke2:我只升内核哈，先学会怎么升内核，我去网上google一下
<myke2> bluek: 升级ubuntu
<bluek> myke2:升到11.04?
<silverzhao> 啊，刚刚网络居然断了！终于又上来了！
<inode> bluek 直接编译新内核吧
<myke2> bluek: 恩
<silverzhao> bluek:  bluek: 那你试了都没有用的？……郁闷！你的触摸板是synaptics吗？就是运行这个命令：grep Id /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<silverzhao> iGnome: feh，这个软件可以设置壁纸
<Evanescence> 有人有hackermonthly的杂志吗？
<bluek> silverzhao:没有那一项。。。。
<myke2> silverzhao: 他/proc/bus/input/devices里面都没触摸板
<silverzhao> bluek: -_-!!! 你的电脑什么型号？
<bluek> ionde:我试试，我不想升到11.04
<iGnome> silverzhao: 大了
<bluek> sony vpcea48ec
<Evanescence> directly `sudo do-release-upgrade -d `
<bluek> 我曾经用过windows，看到windows上面装的是synaptics
<iGnome> 各种setbg，都没独立的了。 silverzhao
<myke2> bluek: sony和samsung完全两个机子, 怎么可以类比
<XwinX> myke2: sony 是不是要加载 sony_laptop 模块?
<myke2> XwinX: 内核加载模块一般很智能的啊
<silverzhao> iGnome: 148k，呃，我觉得好像挺小的了……
<myke2> XwinX: 这种除非没有编译进内核/模块, 否则应该是加载的
<bluek> myke2:如果要升到11.04怎么升？命令？还有，我以前装的软件啊，设置啊，vbox啊等等还在吗？
<XwinX> myke2: 有可能没认出来
<iGnome> 未压缩尺寸： 557k
<XwinX> myke2: 我记得 sony_laptop 不加载的话,acpi事件很多是不没有的,但触摸板能不能用不清楚了
<iGnome> 居多功能的。feh我用的多
<silverzhao> bluek: 这个……为了个触摸板，然后就升级，这样好像有点太浪费了……
<silverzhao> bluek: 你的触摸板在ubuntu下是一直都不能用的吗？
<bluek> silverzhao:我出是这么想的，我装了好多的东西。配置了好多。
<myke2> bluek: 如同 Evanescence 所说升级
<bluek> silverzhao:是的，一直都不能用。今年刚买的，我打电话给sony，他们说建议您用winu7系统。
<silverzhao> bluek: -_-!!! 这个客服……
<bluek> silverzhao:我很火，就骂了他们。。。
<myke2> bluek: 客服都这样
<XwinX> bluek: 哈哈
<myke2> bluek: 他说建议用windows7系统还算好呢
<bluek> 所以我把windows直接rm掉了
<XwinX> bluek: sony 有预装 linux 的本子哦
<bluek> 发誓，以后不用windows，除了看qvod
<myke2> bluek: 还没说, 你去装一下那个*.sys的驱动
<bluek> *.sys?
<bluek> 哪来的？
<Evanescence> bluek: 11.04 will not crash so often, I have tested it, you can use it. unity, Or you can use Gnome 3 through installing it.
<myke2> Evanescence: 目前我就ubuntu 11.04
<bluek> evanescence:可是我不喜欢unity,貌似也不稳定。布局也不喜欢。我朋友都用过。都返回到了10.1
<myke2> bluek: 就是说你打电话过去, 说不能synaptics, 说ubuntu什么的, 他教你如何点开始菜单.
<Evanescence> myke2: yeah, I upgrade because I need to install initramfs, and other package needed by tux2live, 10.04 can not install them
<bluek> myke2:哦哦，是的哈哈。。。
<myke2> Evanescence: I have the same reason.
<Evanescence> bluek: yeah, we all need a little to accept new stuff, right ?
<bluek> 我气得就把电话挂了。。。我问他，我的声卡是什么型号的？他说不知道你只要装上驱动就好了。后来我lspci才知道
<bluek> 有几个单词看不懂
<bluek> 哈哈哈
<Evanescence> myke2: I am confused that why Long Time Supporrted dictro will not support some package in poll
<silverzhao> bluek: 既是这样的话，那你升级到11.04，触摸板也未必就可以用的吧？
<myke2> bluek: 客服还会说: 点两下桌面上那个e的图标, 然后在"框框"里面输入www.*.com
<myke2> Evanescence: LTS是不再加入新的软件的, 只做bug修复
<myke2> Evanescence: 这种方法类似Debian Stable
<Evanescence> myke2: I see,
<bluek> silverzhao:有时间我升一下内核
<bluek> 声卡我是从网上下载的。是一个叫acer的本本，声卡和我这个一样子的。
<Evanescence> bluek: I remember, I saw something about touchpad on Internet under Linux, give me a little time
<myke2> Evanescence: 他内核目前不支持touchpad
<Evanescence> bluek: Can you give me your info about what you need
<bluek> 好的，谢谢
<Evanescence> myke2: you checked his kernel version up ?
<bluek> 不过myke2说我的kernel不支持，myke2知道我的情况。。。
<silverzhao> bluek: 你电脑的具体型号？
<bluek> vpcea48ec
<bluek> 网上查不到
<silverzhao> bluek: 我网上查查去……
<silverzhao> bluek: -_-!!!!!!!
<myke2> Evanescence: /proc/bus/input/devices
<bluek> 官网有，但是不详细
<bluek> 所以我也骂了sony
<Evanescence> myke2: yeah , good method
<Evanescence> bluek: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/search?cx=017338271194360913207%3Avuzb4jxd_2m&cof=FORID%3A11&q=touchpad&sa=Search&siteurl=www.ubuntugeek.com%2F
<^k^> ⇪ title: Search | Ubuntu Geek
<silverzhao> myke2: /proc/bus/input/devices，这个下面应该是什么？为什么我的是一个0字节的空文件？
<Evanescence> bluek: I saw an article at here , maybe it will help you, like some Apps
<bluek> 嗯嗯，我看看
<myke2> silverzhao: ??
<myke2> silverzhao: 什么内核?
<Evanescence> silverzhao: really ? weird .
<myke2> silverzhao: 不是, ls -al是0 byte的
<silverzhao> myke2: Linux  2.6.38-ARCH
<myke2> silverzhao: 这是proc文件系统啊
<myke2> silverzhao: 你vim他也是空的?
<Evanescence> who has this Ebook: 黑客伦理与信息时代精神
<soiamso> Evanescence:  ppurl ?
<silverzhao> myke2: 失误失误！原来不是空的……
<Evanescence> soiamso: it is a website to download books ?
<bluek> Linux blue-laptop 2.6.32-31-generic #61-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 8 18:24:35 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<Evanescence> soiamso: got it
<bluek> evanescence:我慢慢看哈，好好研究一下，不行我再升kernel
<bluek> evanescence:谢谢你。。。
<Evanescence> bluek: ok
<Evanescence> bluek: np
<soiamso> bluek: 升级到最新的 38 看看
<silverzhao> 对了，我忽然想起个问题，用smplayer看电影时，xscreensaver屏保过段时间总是会运行，网上说好像要改xorg.conf什么的，有什么其他方法没？
<myke2> bluek: 不过ubuntu 11.04的确可以不用unity
<silverzhao> bluek: 你的kernel好像旧了点吧……
<bluek> 好的，我先看看evanescence给我看的东西。
<myke2> silverzhao: 这是Ubuntu 10.04 LTS的, 应是这样
<bluek> 然后再升。
<Evanescence> silverzhao: yeah, should be .38
<silverzhao> myke2: 哦～～～这样的……
<bluek> 不行再说哈
<bluek> 这么多，全是英文的，够我看的了。。
<bluek> 谢谢各位，很热心，有点感动。
<myke2> silverzhao: Debian最新的稳定发行版Debian Squeeze也是32
<silverzhao> 我当时用了10.04，后来10.10出来时就换了，所以还真不了解。哎，追新呀～～～
<silverzhao> 对了，关于我遇到的看电影时屏保的问题，有人遇到过没？
<soiamso> myke2: arch 之类还是 27 的
<bluek> 我先退了啊，谢谢各位。。。
<silverzhao> bluek: bye~
<bluek> 晚上搞搞，不行明天再看怎么升 kernel，再不行就来找你们哈
<bluek> bye
<vic> 有熟悉qt的朋友吗
<myke2> soiamso: 什么arch之类的?
<Evanescence> silverzhao: if you are using mplayer, it has some option to avoid this
<silverzhao> Evanescence: smplayer，有个选项的，不过没有作用。
 * vic 有熟悉qt的朋友么
<silverzhao> Evanescence: 所以只好几分钟就东东鼠标……
<Evanescence> silverzhao: Have you ever change a screensaver to test it ?
<silverzhao> “东东”--> "动动“
<silverzhao> Evanescence: 换成什么？
<Evanescence> silverzhao: anyone in your screensaver setting list
<Evanescence> except your current
<Evanescence> silverzhao: then test it, maybe you need to review your screensaver setting, or try to use xscreensaver , similar with original in Gnome
<silverzhao> Evanescence: 又去看了下屏保的设置，好像没什么好设定的。
<linsux> Evanescence, 能说中文吗
<silverzhao> Evanescence: 我现在用的就是xscreensaver。对了，你用的是什么屏保？
<Evanescence> silverzhao: Ok, have you tested your another screensaver? if this still not solved, you can try xscreensaver, more flexible
<Evanescence> linsux: no, my irssi terminal can not input cn , wtf, weird, I will fix it later
<myke2> soiamso: 我记得archlinux有38内核吧, lts也是32
<Evanescence> silverzhao: no screensaver, just a lock for Awesome WM
<linsux> you should fix it right away, this is CN channel
<Evanescence> linsux: ok,
<myke2> xlock?
<linsux> not everyone read english
<Evanescence> linsux: i see
<Evanescence> 好了， 可能是设置了在awesome里启动的缘故，
<linsux> yah that's much better
<Evanescence> linsux: 恩
<linsux> thank you
<Evanescence> yah， 表示嘲笑，厌恶 （呦）
<silverzhao> Evanescence: 那个，我现在正在用xscreensaver……
<linsux> i didn't know that, i always yah things
<silverzhao> Evanescence: 然后看电影时屏保总会莫名启动，郁闷……
<linsux> yah you yah him yah this yah that
<dreamysirc> si
<dreamysirc> silverzhao: 我也有那样的问题 同是xscreensaver
<Evanescence> silverzhao: 我刚才说你有没有测试过换个屏保，会不会也这样， 如果是， 那就是xscreensaver的问题了， 可能是什么设置问题， 你是中文的界面吗？
<Evanescence> 我安装xscreensaver测试下
<silverzhao> Evanescence: 换屏保没用用的，我之前用的是随机模式，现在固定一个了，都有这个问题。
<silverzhao> Evanescence: 英文界面。
<dreamysirc> silverzhao: xscreensaver貌似就会如此
<silverzhao> dreamysirc: 那你怎么办？几分钟就动动鼠标吗？
<dreamysirc> silverzhao: 没办法~~~~~~~
<silverzhao> dreamysirc: 郁闷丫……
<silverzhao> 趁现在有人，再一个问题：这儿有用thunar的吗？
<Evanescence> silverzhao: 你是对的， 里面没有设置相关的
<Evanescence> silverzhao: 可能相反的就是需要修复你那个smplayer的功能问题了
<silverzhao> Evanescence: 其实smplayer里倒有个关闭屏保的选项，不过好象没有作用
<dreamysirc> silverzhao: 我有
<dreamysirc> silverzhao: smplayer的跟那个无关~~~~~~
<silverzhao> dreamysirc: 你是用thunar的？那你在eject usb的时候会有问题吗？
<Evanescence> silverzhao: 你试试sudo apt-get build-dep smplayer，这个会安装更加多的依赖包，可能会解决， 我常常这样
<silverzhao> dreamysirc: 我的总会蹦出个对话框……
<dreamysirc> silverzhao: 时间到了 就~~~~~
<dreamysirc> silverzhao: 啥意思？
<silverzhao> Evanescence: 我的是arch，不过待会儿看看有没有
<Evanescence> dreamysirc: 是不是encrypt啥的？
<Evanescence> silverzhao: 那就在pcman用相似的，应该有， 我也没用过
<dreamysirc> silverzhao: 这么巧 我也是arch~~~~~~
<silverzhao> dreamysirc: 就是卸载usb的时候，
<linsux> arch不就是crux加个pkg
<Evanescence> silverzhao: umount试试？ 我想来不用eject的
<silverzhao> Evanescence: 好的，不过这个应该和屏保关系不大吧？
<dreamysirc> silverzhao: 不会~~~~
<Evanescence> silverzhao: 恩
<dreamysirc> silverzhao: 退出就退出了~~~~~
<silverzhao> Evanescence: 没有umount，右键只有mount,eject两个选项。
<dreamysirc> silverzhao: 不过我一般还是用mount~~~~~~
<dreamysirc> silverzhao: 手动mount我比较喜欢~~~~~~
<silverzhao> dreamysirc: 你不是用点击挂载的吗？
<dreamysirc> silverzhao: 我都是手动mount~~~~~~
<silverzhao> dreamysirc: 一直命令行？这个，我比较懒，打字太麻烦了。
<Evanescence> silverzhao: 不好意思， 我习惯命令行了， 的确，GUi的是自由mount，和eject，也许可以写个。desktop文件啥的，不过这个我就不懂了，你可以参照系统里本来有的文件
<dreamysirc> silverzhao: 在什么情况下都可以操作~~~~~
<Evanescence> dreamysirc: 那还不如fstab自动挂在呢
<myke2> silverzhao: gnome-screensaver?
<dreamysirc> Evanescence: 又不是开机~~~~~~
<silverzhao> Evanescence: 我为这个问题google好久了，好像thunar的邮件列表也有人在讨论到底是用eject还是umount.
<myke2> Evanescence: gui下mount很复杂
<myke2> Evanescence: 什么dbus什么的全部参与
<linsux> 我在#archlinux
<linsux> 明天玩arch
<Evanescence> myke2: 恩， 我听谁说过， 我以前一直疑惑ubuntu可以只点击一下就正常挂在，我以前在fstab里设置了好久都没有普通用户的权限
<silverzhao> myke2: 这个依赖于gnome的……另外，我看了xscreensaver的主页上，作者说gnome-screensaver好像bug 挺多的……
<silverzhao> myke2: 确实，当初我就为这个点击挂载折腾了不少时间。
<Evanescence> linsux: 我也有玩arch的打算，linux玩久了就想换一种风格
<silverzhao> myke2: 你莫非也是用mount的？
<myke2> silverzhao: 我不明白原理
<myke2> silverzhao: 现在ubuntu都用gui
<myke2> Evanescence: 不是fstab的问题
<linsux> 是啊，都想试试
<myke2> Evanescence: 进程通信 很复杂的 什么 Org.freedesktop.*什么的
<linsux> 其实我以前用过arch
<dreamysirc> silverzhao: mount要自动挂摘跟fstab有啥关系呀~~~~~
<linsux> 不过是很久以前了
<Evanescence> myke2: 那不是很很浪费系统资源？
<linsux> 用过slack, deb,buntu,fedora centos
<silverzhao> Evanescence: 点击挂载和fstab好像没什么关系。
<myke2> Evanescence: 都这样的, Xorg下的体制
<Evanescence> linsux: 我装过一次，没有装成Xorg，就放弃了，那个是我遇到最麻烦的事，当时还没玩linux很久
<zkwlx> 那个文件仅是开机时候用一下
<myke2> Evanescence: 新的wayland恐怕没了
<silverzhao> Evanescence: 关于权限问题，我也遇到过。你只要在session name 前面加上dbus-launch就可以了。
<myke2> silverzhao: ck-launch-session, dbus-launch什么的我至今没搞清楚
<linsux> 用pacman就可以了吧
<Evanescence> 我纠结，我没说有关系，我是说我纠结fstab怎么设置才能像点击一样有普通用户的权限，现在早就搞定这个了
<silverzhao> Evanescence: 象这样：exec ck-launch-session dbus-launch session_name
<myke2> silverzhao: 只是一直学wiki用
<Evanescence> silverzhao: 我是直接uid=username搞定的
<silverzhao> myke2: 没错，我也是按照arch wiki来的。
<Evanescence> linsux: 当初没看懂啥依赖，还有什么显卡类型啥的，一头雾水阿。。。
<dreamysirc> silverzhao: 用久了就不用了wiki了
<Evanescence> silverzhao: 那个ck-launch-session是啥？
<Evanescence> dreamysirc: 我发现在arch论坛里搜索东西也挺累的，总是找不到想要的，还是ubuntu论坛里找的快。。。 不知道是不是我技术差的缘故
<myke2> Evanescence: silverzhao 我原来认为ubuntu下那种提权的小窗口的输入密码的界面是sudo
<silverzhao> Evanescence: 那个好像是与会话权限有关的，我也不太清楚，不过我知道dbus是何那个点击挂载的权限相关。
<dreamysirc> Evanescence: 搜索的东西一般都是互通的不用拘束于arch~~~~~~
<Evanescence> myke2: 提权？不是crack吗？
<myke2> Evanescence: ?
<myke2> Evanescence: 比如管理员操作, 他要输入密码的
<silverzhao> Evanescence: 其实多看看arch wiki，很多问题都能解决的。我还没怎么看过arch论坛呢。
<Evanescence> myke2: 我看过一点网站提权，然后就以为你说的是骇客了。。。。
<alvin_rxg> Evanescence: 论坛搜索默认全文搜索，自然准确度大大下降
<myke2> Evanescence: 不是那个
<myke2> Evanescence: 就是类似sudo要输入密码
<silverzhao> myke2: 我遇到过，如果不用ck-launch启动会话的话，你点击挂载时就会要你输入root密码。
<Evanescence> silverzhao: 是阿，arch一直都这么说的，我也会在找到新软件的时候去wiki看看，有很多好的Tips
<myke2> silverzhao: 我宁愿要输入root密码
<Evanescence> myke2: 恩，我明白
<silverzhao> myke2: 为什么？
<myke2> silverzhao: ubuntu的这种管理模式我觉得非常不舒服, 就是没有root
<Evanescence> 我遇到过直接not Authoried没有认证的，无法挂在，只好重启后启动服务。。。。
<silverzhao> Evanescence: not authoried时，你可以用dbus-launch thunar启动。
<silverzhao> Evanescence: 你的文件管理器是thunar吗？
<Evanescence> myke2: 我没用过root
<silverzhao> myke2: 你想用root帐号？
<myke2> silverzhao: 我有root啊
<Evanescence> silverzhao: nautilus-> PCmanfm->vifm->ranger(now)
<myke2> silverzhao: 我个人觉得有root好
<hata> rox is batter
<hata> better
<silverzhao> myke2: 那你刚刚所说的 ubuntu的这种管理模式 是指什么？
<myke2> Evanescence: ranger是curse
<myke2> silverzhao: 没有root, 用一个"管理员"帐号进行复杂的进程通信
<Evanescence> myke2: 我最纠结的就是权限高了删除东西，我非常粗心的不看清除就rm掉了
<silverzhao> Evanescence: 不管那个fm，反正遇到Not authoried 时，你就用dbus-lauch fm_name，应该就可以解决了。
<myke2> Evanescence: root当然不是登陆用的
<Evanescence> myke2: 是阿，自从用了awesome，就直接在包搜索里搜索libncurses了，凡是这种的，全部安装，然后man
<silverzhao> myke2: 这个关系不大吧，反正我一直用sudo 的。
<Evanescence> silverzhao: fm——name是指nautilus，vifm之类的吗？
<Evanescence> myke2: 我一直一位管理网站的人会用root，还有BackTrack
<silverzhao> Evanescence: 对，就是文件管理器的名称。或者你直接将dbus-launch加到.xinitrc的会话前
<Evanescence> 会用root
<myke2> silverzhao: 平时不用root的啊
<silverzhao> exec ck-launch-session dbus-launch session_name 这样。
<Evanescence> silverzhao: 加到 .xinitrc 的会话前？ 什么意思？
<Evanescence> silverzhao: 明白了
<hata> 是startx才需要这样啊
<silverzhao> hata: 我用的是slim，它好像读取.xinitrc文件的，所以我就这样了。好像gdm什么的不需要吧。
<hata> gdm 自己就加了，不用手动
<Evanescence> hata: 在slim里也可以用到xinitrc，就是有时候这样会无法加载一些服务，导致很多问题，ubuntu默认启动了不少服务，我从来没有注意过
<myke2> silverzhao: slim能切换账户么
<myke2> silverzhao: 就是两个账户的切换
<Evanescence> hata: 我用了lightdm之后，感觉比gdm好，看有文章说lightdm自由500（0）行代码gdm 5000（0）行
<Evanescence> myke2: 能阿，你自己输入账户名字的，不会focus
<silverzhao> myke2: 切换账户？那倒没试过。不过它可以自己输入用户的。
<myke2> Evanescence: 一个登陆之后登陆另外一个
<Evanescence> myke2: 好像不行，没试过推出来，再进去，一般这样会重启一些相关的东西把？
<hata> 不切换帐号为啥不直接startx
<Evanescence> hata: 不知道，为了有一个华丽但又简答的登录界面？
<silverzhao> myke2:没试过切换帐号，因为我只用一个，嘿嘿……
<myke2> Evanescence: gdm支持的
<Evanescence> silverzhao: 可以试试，adduser，然后del掉
<Evanescence> myke2: 恩，这个倒的确是，我在Gnome3下试過，
<Evanescence> 快一点了，马上去睡觉了，
<silverzhao> Evanescence: 不好弄呀。我用的是arch + compiz + cairo-dock，至今还不知如何注销，所以每次都是命令行sudo halt关机的。-_-!!!
<myke2> silverzhao: 为什么不能gnome
<Evanescence> silverzhao: cairo里有可以添加logout按钮的吧？好像见过，以前用过这个
<hata> silverzhao←␣←; 直接按power
<silverzhao> 目前最纠结的就是这个thunar问题了，每次卸载usb或者卸载已挂载的win分区时，总会蹦出这个对话框，郁闷呀！求解决！http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i86286
<silverzhao> myke2: gnome太大了。
<myke2> silverzhao: gnome-panel
<silverzhao> Evanescence: 主要是我不知道怎么注销compiz
<Evanescence> sil
<silverzhao> hata: 太暴力了！
<myke2> Evanescence: 现在不觉得硬盘不够吧
<Evanescence> silverzhao: my chinese can not work again ,wtf ...
<myke2> silverzhao: 硬盘不够?
<silverzhao> myke2: 我现在有了cairo-dock，已经不需要面板了。
<hata> silverzhao←␣←; 按power不是运行halt吗
<Evanescence> myke2: yeah
<silverzhao> myke2: 不是。因为gnome会默认安装许多不需要的软件。
<Evanescence> silverzhao: you have data in ram or cache, so that you  need to exectue command "sync" then maybe your problem will be solved
<hata> silverzhao←␣←; 你可以试试只装gnome-shell啊
<silverzhao> myke2: 现在我安装软件都是按需安装，觉得整齐一点，这也是我选用arch的原因。
<Evanescence> silverzhao: you can try many times "sync"
<silverzhao> hata: 啊？那我倒不知了。我一直以为是强制关机的……
<hata> silverzhao←␣←; 不过，上百兆是走不了啊
<myke2> silverzhao: 哦
<Evanescence> myke2: why do you ask me about my disk ?
<myke2> silverzhao: 我都在gnome下工作
<silverzhao> Evanescence: 你是指那个thunar的问题吗？
<Evanescence> silverzhao: yes
<myke2> Evanescence: 我问错了
<Evanescence> myke2: well, so who are you asking ?
<hata> silverzhao←␣←; arch的话要看看脚本有没有写好，acid还是toptap-mode什么的我忘记了
<silverzhao> hata: 是的，我现在根分区都占了3.7G了，郁闷呀～～～
<Evanescence> silverzhao: mine is 7G
<hata> 我的3g左右
<silverzhao> Evanescence: 可是有时候我只是挂载了就卸载，根本没有写数据。
<silverzhao> Evanescence: 这个……这么大！
<Evanescence> silverzhao: but some dbus or some processes are connect with your U stick , so that you  need to use command "sync" to tell those processes
<silverzhao> Evanescence: 我在挂载卸载win分区时也会出现。
<Evanescence> silverzhao: yeah, because I installed so much thing, like Gnome 3, unity, awesome, and other softwares, and ubuntustdio dist
<silverzhao> 对了，这个irc里怎么发表情的？
<alvin_rxg> $ df -h
<alvin_rxg> /dev/sda8           17G  9.8G  6.2G  62% /
<Evanescence> silverzhao: you can try this now , try it now
<Evanescence> silverzhao: some ASCII art
<hata> like :p
<myke2> silverzhao: 为什么gdm不需要ck-launch-session
<alvin_rxg>  _   _          _   _           _
<alvin_rxg> | | | |   ___  | | | |   ___   | |
<alvin_rxg> | |_| |  / _ \ | | | |  / _ \  | |
<alvin_rxg> |  _  | |  __/ | | | | | (_) | |_|
<alvin_rxg> |_| |_|  \___| |_| |_|  \___/  (_)
<Evanescence> alvin_rxg: awesome, so hug dick ( disk )
<^k^> alvin_rxg:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<hata> my
<Evanescence> yeah , that;s it, I guess it is from some script , plugins
<silverzhao> hata: 你的怎么那么小？什么系统？
<hata> myke2←␣←; 有+的，只是你没看
<hata> silverzhao←␣←; arch
<silverzhao> myke2: 它好象自己启动了，你可以看看arch wiki，里面提到了。
<alvin_rxg> Evanescence: root + home = 55GB
<myke2> silverzhao: 我要找代码
<hata> silverzhao←␣←; x-server->awesome
<silverzhao> alvin_rxg: 发个表情，刷屏嫌疑……
<silverzhao> hata: 难怪，这么少。我装了compiz+cairo-dock……
<myke2> silverzhao: 我就从ps -ef看到
<silverzhao> myke2: 找什么代码？
<myke2> silverzhao: /usr/bin/dbus-launch --exit-with-session gnome-session --session=awesome-gnome
<myke2> silverzhao: 我要找
<hata> silverzhao←␣←; 3d的我想用clutter
<alvin_rxg> hata: awesome 和你硬盘用得少没关系，得看你平时用哪些软件了
<silverzhao> 我想发惊讶或者震惊的表情，怎么弄？
<hata> silverzhao←␣←; 但很少clutter的wm
<hata> :o
<silverzhao> hata: 我很喜欢compiz的窗口软绵绵的效果，所以就装了它
<hata> silverzhao←␣←; 我是硬派我自豪
<silverzhao> hata: 哎呀，这个表情不错！有没有更震惊一点的？
<hata> alvin_rxg←␣←; 平时只用浏览器和vi还有脚本，所以就很小，因为系统放在u盘里
<silverzhao> hata: 我觉得 :0有点像在开怀大笑，不太象惊讶的表情。
<alvin_rxg> hata: 哦，都没个 office / texlive 之类的么
<hata> silverzhao←␣←; 不知道啊，这是通用表情
<hata> alvin_rxg←␣←; 有liberoffice
<hata> alvin_rxg←␣←; 装了还没用过啊亲
<alvin_rxg> 肏 s/亲//g
<silverzhao> hata: 哦～哎，可惜不能发那种图片表情，我觉得象论坛里的那些图片表情看起来效果比较好。
<alvin_rxg> hata: 你装个 urbanterror 吧
<hata> silverzhao←␣←; 颜文字环保
<hata> alvin_rxg←␣←; 玩过，不错
<alvin_rxg> hata: 1GB 了，u盘能装下不？
<hata> alvin_rxg←␣←; 还有野蛮人2
<hata> alvin_rxg←␣←; 另一台电脑
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<silverzhao> 有人用xarchiver的吗？我的不能打开.7z文件，google一圈了。
<hata> 难道扔U盘？
<hata> silverzhao←␣←; 安装7z的包吧
<silverzhao> hata: 安装了。这个是xarchiver的问题，所以我想寻找一个已经打好补丁的xarchiver。
<hata> roll-file中
<silverzhao> hata: 不要了。那个依赖于nautilus，要装很多东西的。
<hata> 额
<pocoyo> hata: file-roller吧
<alvin_rxg> 才发现，我连个解压的 gui 都没……
<hata> pocoyo←␣←; 对啊，我错了
<pocoyo> hata: 你很有喜感
<silverzhao> alvin_rxg: o_o，每次都用命令行……
<silverzhao> 哎呀，01:09，要睡觉了，不然明天上午都没了。
<hata> pocoyo←␣←; 对啊
<hata> 晚安
<silverzhao> 大家早点休息吧，88~~~
<hata> alvin_rxg←␣←; 学习
<zkwlx> 哎...还能睡觉，真好
<hata> zkwlx←␣←; 在码字？
<zkwlx> hata, 恩，coding
<hata> zkwlx←␣←; 共勉
<zkwlx> hata, 呵呵
<zkwlx> hata, 程序猿？
<hata> zkwlx←␣←; 路人
<zkwlx> 我天，这时候上线的应该在国内....
<hata> 国内1点多了
<zkwlx> 有点没意识了...
<hata> 睡吧，早上再做
<hata> zkwlx←␣←; 晚安了
<zkwlx> hata, 恩，晚安
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: http://imageftw.com/uploads/20110520/1238674605_turtle_eats_pigeon.gif
<fighterlyt> ni
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 哇，你的龟头好强！
<knownbad> lol
<knownbad> i wish.
<knownbad> 如果是真的，这是世上最强的龟。
<vic1> 还是pidgin给力啊
<vic> hoho
<alvin_rxg> vic: 有啥 gtk 主题推荐？最好是黑色的
<vic> 俺用kde
<alvin_rxg> 管你 kde 还是 gnome，还不是有很多程序都 gtk 的
<vic> 俺不喜欢黑色的主题  俺不知道有啥gtk的主题
<knownbad> 黑色的问题多
<fillayu> hey
<fillayu> 晚上好
<knownbad> Fivesheep_: 羊肉炉
<Fivesheep_> what's up dude
<bluek> 哈哈
<knownbad> 才奇怪你怎么还没上班
<bluek> 喜讯
<bluek> 搞到现在
<Fivesheep_> knownbad:  两点-九点半
<bluek> 触屏板自动可以用了。升级了内核立马可以用了
<Fivesheep_> 现在才11点半
<bluek> 2.6.38
<bluek> 哈哈
<bluek> 好开心
<Fivesheep_> 开支香槟庆祝一下吧
<bluek> 哈哈，好准
<bluek> 是要庆祝一下，一直搞到现在
<bluek> 哈哈。
<bluek> Linux blue-laptop 2.6.38-020638rc4-generic #201102081010 SMP Tue Feb 8 11:26:18 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<bluek> 怀着怕怕的心
<bluek> 哈
<knownbad> arch上了2.6.39了。
<bluek> 哦
<bluek> 晕
<knownbad> 才刚发现。
<bluek> 显卡驱动不行了
<bluek> 哈
<knownbad> 昨天还没。
<Fivesheep_> 不知道对双显卡支持如何
<Fivesheep_> hybrid
<knownbad> 你的笔记本？
<Fivesheep_> yes
<Fivesheep_> 特意买来用linux的..
<knownbad> .38 works already.
<knownbad> but only older chipset.
<Fivesheep_> i7+nv
<knownbad> sandy bridge?
<Fivesheep_> sandybridge
<Fivesheep_> yes
<knownbad> perhaps .39 will support.
<bluek> 完了
<Fivesheep_> 现在的情况是一个卡工作, 另外一个卡其实也还在耗着电
<Fivesheep_> 不过似乎有办法关掉
<bluek> 显卡驱动不行了，怎么搞？
<Fivesheep_> 自己写一个 如果能力足够
<knownbad> core还没。  我用的是ck.
<Fivesheep_> ck?
<knownbad> kernel26-ck.
<Fivesheep_> o
<Fivesheep_> 但 ck 啥意思
<knownbad> 人名。
<Fivesheep_> 冇听过
<Fivesheep_> 吾晓你讲乜
<knownbad> 反正在笔记本上测试着。
<Fivesheep_> 我得买个L-shape的corner table了.. 电脑逐渐又多了起来
<fillayu> Fivesheep_  hey
<fillayu> 怎么这么晚？
<Fivesheep_> 太早睡不着
<Fivesheep_> 其实刚睡醒没多久
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 正在鸟类保护区
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 哦？
<gebjgd> riesenfield
<gebjgd> Münster
<alvin_rxg> ._. 树林里吗？
<Fivesheep_> gebjgd:  你住的地方小动物多不
<gebjgd> 不是
<gebjgd> Fivesheep_, 不少
<gebjgd> 野兔啥的
<gebjgd> 边上就是鸟类保护区
<fillayu> 哪
<gebjgd> riesenfield Münster
<Fivesheep_> gebjgd:  我家门外也成天看到野兔. 还有浣熊也经常出没
<gebjgd> 骑车 回家
<knownbad> @@~
<knownbad> 快乐星期五
<metbsd> 星期六了
<knownbad> 这里还没
<metbsd> 哪里
<knownbad> 这里没野兔，只有很多老中出没。
<knownbad> GMT-8.
<knownbad> 有营养午餐吃。
<knownbad> Fivesheep_: 除非测试，我不买桌上型了。
<knownbad> 很想好色但最近有点力不从心了。
<metbsd> 搞太多了
<knownbad> 重新开机下，试.39.
<Fivesheep_> 他开不着了
<Fivesheep_> lol
<knownbad> 还好没死。
<Fivesheep_> 哈
<knownbad> 我搬家时连L桌都丢了。
<knownbad> 好的桌子重的很。
<Fivesheep_> ... 早说啊. 送给我多好
<knownbad> 我用了快十年了。
<Fivesheep_> 我现在看上个便宜的.. 不过不太合心意.
<knownbad> 你可以去逛下邻居看看有人要丢些家具没。
<Fivesheep_> 我是希望坐在中间, 然后左中右放3个屏幕
<Fivesheep_> 两笔记本+imac
<knownbad> 电影看多了吧？
<knownbad> hacker 101.
<Fivesheep_> knownbad:  我在国内的时候就这样的....
<Fivesheep_> 4个屏幕.
<knownbad> 还把notebook开成平板。
<Fivesheep_> 不同系统. 可以用 一套鼠标键盘控制
<knownbad> 我昨天看了电视把ipad架上墙上当平板。
<Fivesheep_> 我的ipad基本成了邻居孩子们的玩具
<knownbad> 跟security moniter一样。
<knownbad> 他们有漂亮的姐姐吗？
<Fivesheep_> 两个小妹妹
<knownbad> synergy.
<Fivesheep_> yeah. synergy
<knownbad> 我在公司就这么用着。
<Fivesheep_> osx linux win 都支持
<knownbad> 是啊，这是过必要。
<Fivesheep_> knownbad:  http://www.amazon.com/Walker-Edison-3-Piece-Contemporary-Glass/dp/B00166HC9E/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1305921149&sr=8-1 这桌子如何
<knownbad> 妈的有钱人！
<knownbad> 我都去买office depot的拍卖品。
<Fivesheep_> 这个才几十..
<knownbad> 但其实看起来不错，会不会软了些？
<Fivesheep_> 玻璃的
<knownbad> 支撑架似乎弱了些？
<Fivesheep_> 我现在的电脑桌是捡回来的. 去给一户人家装灯泡. 他们刚好在门外卖旧货. 就直接把电脑桌送给我了
<Fivesheep_> 看着好像是不够硬朗
<knownbad> 你不喜欢黑色的？  http://www.amazon.com/Walker-Edison-Soreno-3-Piece-Corner/dp/B001FB5LE8/ref=acc_glance_hg_ai_ps_t_3
<knownbad> 是啊不需要买嘛。
<Fivesheep_> 不会为了颜色多花$10
<Fivesheep_> 太小了.. 放不下3个屏幕
<gebjgd> android太费电了
<gebjgd> 一天一充
<knownbad> 是，同意。
<knownbad> 但可以manage.
<Fivesheep_> 真得考虑一下 自己钉一个...
<Fivesheep_> 买点木料回来
<knownbad> 也同意。
<knownbad> homedepot 2x4.
<Fivesheep_> 好歹我也是木匠的孙子...
<gebjgd> 我现在都不开电脑了
<Fivesheep_> 我爷爷干到80才退休.. 现在90了
<knownbad> lol
<gebjgd> 天天用htc
<knownbad> 别梦了。
<Fivesheep_> 还经常拿斧头 捣鼓..
<Fivesheep_> 可恨的共匪, 毁了我爷爷的青春.
<knownbad> 我得减低亮度才撑的过一天。
 * knownbad @@~
<knownbad> gebjgd: 你那个htc?
<Fivesheep_> 比iphone4还费电?
<Fivesheep_> 我如果不是成天上网, 能撑两天
<gebjgd> htc desire z
<knownbad> 还是synbian省电。
<Fivesheep_> 你不如买飞利浦
<Fivesheep_> 用30天
<knownbad> gebjgd: 你吧android当电脑用当然不耐。
<knownbad> 我还有个nokia e72。
<Fivesheep_> 闪了. 早点出发 去costco买点吃的
<knownbad> adios.
<gebjgd> 没有全键盘
<knownbad> 怎么买了个cpu这么弱的？
<gebjgd> 我要全键盘的
<knownbad> 这倒是，我先前差点买了nexus one.
<knownbad> 才$280.
<gebjgd> 我要全键盘
<gebjgd> 没键盘的，cpu再强也没用啊
<gebjgd> 这个是触摸屏和键盘结合的最好的了
<knownbad> 所以我才用了个backflip.
<knownbad> 但银幕小，也慢了些。
<knownbad> 我的老花眼吃力了些。
<knownbad> 不久的将来可能得带个5"的手机。
<gebjgd> 不行，太大了
<gebjgd> 没法带
<gebjgd> 现在的这个大小合适
<gebjgd> 键盘也舒服速度也快
 * gebjgd 躺在床上用htc
<knownbad> 等你年纪再大些。
<knownbad> 先弄给老妈子实验。
<gebjgd> 给父母用就小了
<gebjgd> 他们看不清屏幕的字
<knownbad> 老妈子的是10.1“。
<gebjgd> android上的程序真是不少
<knownbad> 我都觉得有些可以关了。  但懒得每次重新开机都去关他。
<gebjgd> 怎么关?
<gebjgd> 我都不知道怎么关
<gebjgd> 似乎是自动在后台运行
<knownbad> 是啊。
<knownbad> setting-applications-running services.
<gebjgd> 靠难怪那么费电
<knownbad> 但我观察了只银幕和无线耗电。
<gebjgd> 对
<gebjgd> 我现在把屏幕自动档关了
<gebjgd> 可能就会省电了
<gebjgd> 还是用老手机电话
<gebjgd> 这个号码就上网用
<knownbad> ？ 就手动调亮度就好了。
<knownbad> 用个spare parts app.
<knownbad> 或是内建就有了吧？
<knownbad> 忘了是那个给的control bar。
<gebjgd> 对。我现在用的手动最低档
<knownbad> 那该可撑过一天。
<gebjgd> 没实验呢
<gebjgd> 明天试试看
<gebjgd>  现在能听的音乐真是不多
<gebjgd> knownbad, 就靠last.fm了
<knownbad> 嗯，我都不敢。  用的是tmobile便宜的web access.
<knownbad> 用个bluetooth headset倒是方便。
<gebjgd> 我是说在家里听
<gebjgd> 公司没无线网络
<knownbad> 那到处都有，google music也有啊。
<gebjgd> 我用的是你o2的网络
<gebjgd> 最便宜的
<knownbad> 干嘛不架设个laptop在家里streaming?
<gebjgd> ?
<gebjgd> 家里有无线啊
<gebjgd> 现在用的就是
<knownbad>  嗯。
<knownbad> 我老人痴呆了
<gebjgd> 看出来了
<knownbad> 还好我把自个嫁了出去。
<fillayu> hey
<fillayu> gmail 打开速度，你们那怎么样
<Pwnna> just composed a song, go check it out guys. http://min.us/mPwnnaPiano#7
<Pwnna> ...
<Pwnna> 进错房间了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你家不是和公司在一起么？楼上楼下的，上头开无线，你在公司可以用的吧？
<gebjgd> 超过100米了，收不到
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<alvin_rxg> 补时就快要结束，我突然截下了兰帕德的传球，球到了吉格斯脚下，他传给纳尼，纳尼传中，鲁尼抽射！球进了！奠定胜局的一球！我再也抑制不住心中的激动，疯狂地脱下自己的衣服，冲向场边和看台上的观众们一同庆祝…………　 等我从人群中抽出身来，重新穿上衣服，才意识到自己惹麻烦了。　 我忘吹哨了呀！
<knownbad> 拉条线上楼。
<^k^>  06:21
#ubuntu-cn 2011-05-21
<larry_> no body
<blueghost> knownbad:) 干嘛我 startx 的时候, 总有个终端窗口
<blueghost> knownbad:) 怎么去除它 啊
<knownbad> 我怎么知道？  看你的wm或是de了。
<knownbad> 你的.xinit写了些什么？
<blueghost> 我启动的是 e17. 总有一个终端窗口
<knownbad> 不清楚但肯定你那里写了东西。
<shenhao> 这里人果然多啊
<blueghost> knownbad:) 什么也没写
<knownbad> 简单，格式化再重装。
<void1> Zzz...
<knownbad> 没什么autostart?
<knownbad> startup application?
<larry_> 我记得e17好像可以设置什么开机自动启动
<blueghost> knownbad:) 怎么使用 X 命令
<larry_> 比较容易的点一下什么的就可以设置程序开机启动了
<blueghost> larry_:) 我是要在终端启动 e17. 启动后 有个讨厌的 xterm 窗口
<shenhao> 你们的e17不崩溃/
<knownbad> exec enlightenment_start
<knownbad> 或是/usr/local/bin/enlightenment_start。
<knownbad> 第二个是enlightenment来的。
<xiamx> E17的 debian发行版叫什么来着？
<knownbad> Ebian.
 * knownbad 偷笑
<knownbad> 回家去
<blueghost> shenhao:) 不崩溃
<blueghost> knownbad:) 问题是 startx gnome-sesson 也有那个 终端窗口
<shenhao> 我的e17在配置那界面就不停的崩溃，每次都重来，搞了N多次我就放弃了
<xiamx> elive
<xiamx> http://www.elivecd.org/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Where Debian meets Enlightenment
<blueghost> shenhao:) 人品问题
<blueghost> man 不到有用的问题
<blueghost> man 不到有用的信息
<shenhao> 呵呵，也许把
<shenhao> 所以我也懒的用那个东西了，继续xfce4
<blueghost> 谁知道怎么我用 xstartx 进入桌面后有个 终端窗口, 怎么去掉啊
<maya1> 大叔！！
<shenhao> 为虾米要用xstartx?
<shenhao> 偶表示偶系统中没有这个文件
<xiamx> blueghost, 你还在鼓捣e17?
<maya1> 大叔很顽强的。。。。。
<void1> 那是没启动任何desktop的session吧..
<xiamx> void1, 我也是想这么说
<xiamx> 不知道 Freebsd 有没有 e17的port
<blueghost> xiamx:) 用 startx 启动任何 wm 都有讨厌的 xterm 窗口 ,我想怎么去掉他
<shenhao> .xinitrc里面是怎么写的？
<xiamx> blueghost, dirty hack: echo "killall xterm&" >>~/.xinitrc
<xiamx> 这小子跑了
<maya1> 大叔不小了
<maya1> - -！
<maya1> ) lemonhall早~
<shenhao> 看来这里面都是萝莉和小正太啊
<lemonhall> ............
<lemonhall> maya1: 刚来就被你发现了
<maya1> 恩恩
<lemonhall> maya1: 怎么样，有新欢没有？
<maya1> 恩恩
<maya1> 要去洗衣服，，，   可是好懒啊。。。
<maya1> 伊凡塞斯也来了~~
<shenhao> fatal: cannot create directory at 'linux-x86/toolchain/arm-eabi-4.4.0/libexec/gcc/arm-eabi/4.4.0/install-tools': No space left on device
<shenhao> 擦，一个android的源代码同步下来，占据了4G+空间
<shenhao> 刷牙去
<bluek> 昨天的那帮忙的人还在吗？哈
<bluek>  ATI Technologies Catalyst(TM) Proprietary Driver Installer/Packager
<bluek> =====================================================================
<bluek> Generating package: Ubuntu/dapper
<bluek> Error: Distro Version entered incorrectly or not supported, use --listpkg to identify valid distro versions
<bluek> Error: Distro Version entered incorrectly or not supported, use --listpkg to identify valid distro versions
<^k^> bluek:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<emacsyin> 如何把flv格式转化成mpeg？
<blueghost> 我 startx 任何wm都有该死的 xmessage 窗口. 怎么去掉这个啊
<blueghost> 也不对, 那个还是xterm窗口
<blueghost> 有人回答我的问题吗
<blueghost> 怎么我 startx 任何 wm/desktop 都有一个讨厌的 xterm 窗口
<emacsyin> 有人知道，怎么把flv的视频格式转化成mpeg格式吗？
<Lavande> emacsyin: 用ffmpeg或者mplayer看看呢
<jiero> flv->?? VLC
<jiero> ofan: 是挂机。。。。
<blueghost> 怎么设置 默认的 wm
<emacsyin> Lavande: 转化成了，能否在电脑上模拟VCD？
<emacsyin> Lavande: 我刻过很多盘都不能在VCD机子上播放
<ofan> jiero: :D
 * ^k^ 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.04 
<jiero> ofan: :'(  mod垮了好几次，没有infobox，不知错误在哪里，好不容易找到versus666帮我，结果他立刻下线了。
<Kandu> T.
<ofan> jiero: 额  那我抓紧看下lua..
<jiero> ofan: 不是那个原因拉。我只是在发牢骚。
<Kandu> blueghost: 優先級是 .xinirc 然後 /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc
<Lavande> emacsyin: 这个我不太了解里，好像还要装其他程序的吧，你可以问问del童鞋
<beacher> Hello,all.
<jiero> hi
<blueghost> Kandu:) 知道了. 不用 startx 用 xinit enl...._start -- :1
<^k^> jiero, 好  ㍠ 
<blueghost> 就没有 xterm 窗口了. 我只是临时 换个用户而已
<inode> test
<^k^> inode, ....  ㍠ 
<inode> ianp hi
<z777> emacsyin: hi
<jiero> hi
<^k^> jiero, 好  ㍡ 
<jiero> 。。。
<z777> jiero: hi
<jiero> z777:  你们都好烦。。。
<jiero> ^_^
<lemonhall> jiero: hi
<iGirl> jiero: hi,罗姐,咋了?
 * jiero 不和你们玩了，没事就叫我。。。
<jiero> 连着n次了
<beacher> haha...
<emacsyin> z777: 你在广东阿
<z777> 你怎么知道
<beacher> 上irc的都是些高手-_-''
<beacher> 当然就知道了...
<z777> 你用emacs？
<beacher> 用啊。emacs23
<z777> 熟不 教教我
<beacher> 还行吧-_-''
<z777> hs-minor-mode 移动光标 慢怎么办
<z777> 开了 linum-mode colume-mode 就慢死了
<beacher> 我的就不慢啊。
<beacher> 为什么你的慢？
<beacher> 我同样也开了linum-mode
<z777> 我试过很多 不显示行号 就还可以
<inode> z777: emcac C-h t教会你了,师傅领进门,修行在个人,教完了
<z777> beacher: 就是一直按着 next-line 会卡那么一下
<z777> inode: 看完了
<beacher> 哦， 这个正常的。 我每次也会有点停顿
<z777> inode: ctrl alt 不好按 有什么解决方案
<z777> beacher: 关了 linum-mode就不会
<z777> beacher: 你试试
<pocoyo> z777: hs-minor-mode跟光标移动慢 有什么关系?
<jiero> z777, lemonhall, iGirl: 你们好
 * jiero 坏坏
<z777> pocoyo: 应该是 linum-mode 一翻页 就要重新计算行号 折叠后 行号更不好计算
<z777> 所以他很累
<inode> test
<pocoyo> : 一网友评价温总理澳门讲话“如果真的买不到房，可以考虑用先租的办法”：“如果真的活不下去，可以考虑用先死的办法”。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<pocoyo> z777: 不怎么用linum-mode 没感觉出来
<z777> pocoyo: 我现在也不用了
<jiero> 什么。。。
<pocoyo> z777: 我觉着看行号 没用啊 默认也不带 :D
<z777> pocoyo: 那是 只是vim习惯了有哦行号的
<shenhao> vim很不错啊，配合插件很强大啊
<pocoyo> z777: vim默认也不显示吧
<z777> shenhao: 键好 扩展性一般
<z777> pocoyo: set nu
<shenhao> 扩展性那么多的插件，我感觉功能很不错了，呵呵
<z777> shenhao: 实现的很别扭
<z777> shenhao: vim本身脚本的缺陷 和 lisp比起来 就。。
<shenhao> emacs这些我没有用过，所以我也不知道好不好用，不过我不是很喜欢一个编辑器也要搞的那么大的人
<z777> shenhao: 如果你用vim有几个插件 倒还是可以用下
<shenhao> 也学你们很专业的编程人员需要把
<shenhao> 也许
<beacher> 回来了。刚刚去wc
<beacher> -_-''
<z777> shenhao: surround.vim taglist.vim nerd_tree.vim nerd_commenter.vim buf_it popup_it a.vim
<beacher> :-）
<shenhao> 我没用那么多，就用了taglist,buf project 这这几个
<lemonhall> jiero: 你好
<beacher> bufexplorer.vim     NERD_commenter.vim  winfileexplorer.vim
<beacher> cscope_maps.vim     project.vim         winmanager.vim
<beacher> DoxygenToolkit.vim  taglist.vim         wintagexplorer.vim
<beacher> 我的vim插件
<beacher> 还有个a.vim
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 如何提高ubuntu软件中心的下载速度呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=332164&p=2337289 我的意思时是能不能在网页上下载，那样就可以在win下用迅雷下好再去ubuntu上装了 ubuntu软件中心那个下载速度真是。。。几KB/s..... 统计信息: 发表于 由 DWIOT666 — 2011-05-21 9:53
<z777> project winmanager ? 看网上推介的吧
<shenhao> 其实我也是新手用vim的，好多插件我都没有用
<z777> beacher: 真的不好
<beacher> 朋友推荐的
<shenhao> 我不是看推荐的，我是自己用yaourt看的vim的插件，然后自己选择的
<pocoyo> z777: 怎么个不好 说来听听
<beacher> z777，我用vim的时候相当少。所以还没感觉出来
<beacher> ^_^
<z777> pocoyo: winmanager 窗口经常错位
<pocoyo> z777: 不知道 winmanager是啥
<z777> pocoyo: project 还不如我自己用nero_tree 查看当前文件
<shenhao> winmanager我之前想用，后来没用了，就没下了
<beacher> 一个管理窗口的，顾名思义
<z777> bufexplorer 算还可以把
<shenhao> vim这个东西，全看个人习惯
<z777> shenhao: en
<beacher> 现在我编程序什么的就全用emacs了。  vim就是写一些系统配置文件什么的
<z777> beacher: 现在 都用emacs vim横少用
<beacher> vim就用的比较少了。
<beacher> -_-''
<z777> beacher: 唯一的问题就是 emacs 有点慢。
<beacher> 只是启动的时候有点慢。。。
<shenhao> 呵呵，慢我是最受不了的
<fairywell> emacs terminal
<z777> shenhao: 其实不算慢太多了
<beacher> 我的启动的时候估计要40秒...-——-‘’
<z777> beacher: 我基本不关
<shenhao> 40秒啊
<fairywell> 用 emacs c/s 模型很快的
<z777> beacher: 用server 启动不是问题 主要哦是编辑速度
<fairywell> 有一个数组 a1 a2 ... an b1 b2 ... bn，要将其转成 a1 b1 a2 b2 ... an bn。要求 O(n) 时间，且尽可能少的空间
<beacher> z777:我也是啊。早上起床就开了，一直到晚上睡觉的时候在关。o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<fairywell> 这题用你们的vim emscs 做做看
<shenhao> 强啊
<lemonhall> jiero: 开始看林正英的片子
<fairywell> 有一个数组 a1 a2 ... an b1 b2 ... bn，要将其转成 a1 b1 a2 b2 ... an bn。要求O(n)时间，尽可能少空间
<fairywell> 这题用你们的vim emscs 做做看
<shenhao> 不会这么无聊把
<beacher> fairywell: 改一下计数排序就能达到线性时间吧
<fairywell> beacher, 看空间要求，计数排序一是对数据范围有要求，二是要O(n)的空间
<fairywell> 新人16w+的题目呢
<beacher> fairywell: 你刚刚只说了“尽可能少的空间”
<beacher> -_-''
<inode> test
<fairywell> 人家才不管你用 vim 还是 vs..
<pocoyo> : 推特最牛Bio：大龄已婚男性，党员，新华网编辑；追求专制统治，反对言论自由；MTK粉，百度控，QQ会员＋N钻；有FO必BL；关注亚运，国足必胜！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<fairywell> beacher, 面试官可以马上给出空间要求小得多的解法
<fairywell> beacher, 这题一看就是 O(1) 甚至更少的空间要求
<shenhao> 那这16W+我也是没办法了
<beacher> fairywell: 额。这么强
<fairywell> 常见题型罢了。
<shenhao> 果然很强，题目我都看不懂
<jiero> lemonhall: 谁是？
<jiero> lemonhall: 骚扰你。骚扰你
<beacher> 空间O（1）我倒是没想出来。
<beacher> ^_^
<shenhao> 膜拜一下牛人
<fairywell> beacher, 你最好的解法是。。
<lemonhall> jiero: ..................
<beacher> 时间O(n)倒是好实现...
<beacher> fairywell: 我没想呢...-_-''
<jiero> lemonhall: ^_^  今天是不是太过头了
<fairywell> 开源，虽然带动了很多人，却没有多少实质的东西，我对开源是越来越看淡了。
<beacher> fairywell: 你别墨迹了.直接把你的答案贴过来不就完了啊...我邮箱beacher_kj@163.com
<jiero> fairywell: 玩的东西很好呃。
<beacher> 开源，让你不花钱用上正版！
<jiero> beacher: 。。。
<jiero> 都米正版概念了。
<shenhao> 对于有钱的人，无所谓开不开源了
<beacher> -_-''
<z777> beacher:什么答案
<beacher> 其实我个人觉得开源还是有很大优势的...
<beacher> z777: 刚刚那个说的空间O(1)的算法
<z777> beacher: 直接 加个数组 copy下 不是可以吗？
<emacsyin> shenhao: 有钱人不开源，也是不同的。
<beacher> -_-'''
<beacher> 开源好啊。
<z777> beacher: O(1)? 常数？
<lemonhall> jiero: ???
<beacher> 我喜欢开源
<jiero> 开源的意义就是实现共产主义
<jiero> ^_^
<beacher> z777：恩啊
<jiero> lemonhall: hall
<jiero> lemonhall: 把我踢了吧
<shenhao> 我是说有钱人，管他开源不开源，反正钱多了花不完，随便花就好了，不在乎买的东西是便宜还是贵
<pocoyo> jiero: 罗姐 想不开了
<beacher> 下午见朋友们... 我要找女朋友去约会了
<jiero> pocoyo: 你来吧。
<beacher> -_-''
<z777> beacher: 难道是加个函数 在读出的时候做处理
<z777> 做个映射
<beacher> z777：不知道.不过我仔细一想,就一个排序问题,在空间O（1）应该能实现。我下午想一下。现在要去见女朋友了
<beacher> 也就是说在常数范围内绝对可以实现的。  我下午想想。
<beacher> Bye,all...
<z777> beacher: 如果本身存储的是链表 就是 O(1)
<z777> beacher: bye
<pocoyo> jiero: 我木有帽啊木有帽!!!
<beacher> z777：我下午再想哈...走了。  bye
<jiero> pocoyo: 戴高帽。
<fairywell> 排序的方法貌似不行
<fairywell> 最快的排序是O(n)，但要O(n)空间
<fairywell> z777, 用数组存储的，不是链表
<z777> fairywell: 开多一个数组从这边copy过去 O(n)
<fairywell> z777, 也就是 O(n) 的空间罗，面试官会说：请你再想想，仔细看清题目要求
<z777> fairywell: 他本来不是有序的吗？为什么要排序
<fairywell> z777, 请你再次看清题目。。。
<fairywell> 开源，不过是个幌子。。
<fairywell> 实力真雷人。。
<lemonhall> jiero: 你今天是犯贱？
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统安装和升级 • 电脑很卡，linux系统搞得想visite一样，cpu，内存占用很大 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=332171&p=2337345 我的ubuntu系统是自己安装的，装好过后，系统不能重启。 而且开机很慢，cpu的波动很大，经常达到90%以上。内存也在70%左右。 看视频的时候，有时回出现花屏的情况。动不了，都是直接关机重启的 ...
<jiero> lemonhall: 你不说我还忘了呢。
<huntxu> RavenChan:
<huntxu> RavenChan:
<bluek> 我来啦
<RavenChan> huntxu, = =
<huntxu> RavenChan: A-large的N是不是一长串数？
<MaskRay`> 内存耗尽了。。
<bluek> 我问一下哈
<iGirl> bluek: 问吧
<bluek> 我升级过kernel之后，显卡不行了。自动升升不了，出现错误，然后我从ati官方手动下载，然后安装，可是重启了以后没有任何效果，但是我又看了那个自动更新显卡的那个hardware，上面显示remove，那就表示我已经安装好了，可是为什么不行呢？
<inode> bluek: 为什么不解决问题,而是总想着升级呢,恶习!!!!
<bluek> inode:因为我的kernel不支持触摸屏。
<bluek> inode:要不然我才不会升
<inode> bluek: 你可以在编译内核的时候选上触摸屏的支持啊,
<bluek> inode:是屏摸板，哈。
<inode> bluek: 除非你自个 编译内核,否则恐怕只升级是解决不了问题的
<bluek> inode:我装好10.04就不支持，那个时候已经是不支持了，而我只能升级，也是第一次升级。
<iGirl> bluek: ati的用开源驱动就好了
<bluek> igirl:开源的打不上去。
<iGirl> bluek: 打不上去?什么意思?
<bluek> igirl:出现一个错误
<iGirl> bluek: 额,你试试用ppa的最新xorg装看看
<iGirl> 用开源的
<bluek> 我试过了，貌似提示我没ppa，然后我又试了apt install ppa ,显示无法找到
<iGirl> 不要装受限制驱动
<inode> iGirl: 老天,如果内核不支持,什么xorg都是徒劳吧
<iGirl> inode: 内核什么会不支持呢?
<RavenChan> huntxu, ?
<inode> iGirl: 内核没有编译进相关驱动
<iGirl> inode: 人家升级的,不是自己编译的吧
<bluek> 嗯，我是更新的
<bluek> 应该说是deb包
<iGirl> bluek: https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<iGirl> 看看这个
<inode> iGirl: 说的好,你怎么知道升级的内核就一定支持触摸屏呢
<huntxu> RavenChan: 就是10000000还是会写成10^8
<bluek> 升级了是好了。。。
<bluek> 触摸板
<iGirl> inode: 我不知道啊,我现在是帮他搞定显卡而已阿
<bluek> 我升到了38
<inode> iGirl: 驱动这个东西,一般是要内核级的
<iGirl> 我哪里知道触摸屏呢
<iGirl> inode: 触摸屏是xorg的事吧
<RavenChan> huntxu, 是数字...
<huntxu> >.<
<huntxu> RavenChan: 发给我 = =
<pocoyo> MaskRay`: 怎么看内存?
<pocoyo> 耗尽?
<RavenChan> huntxu, 给我你的rsa pubkey...
<inode> iGirl: 跟你说不通,还是自个折腾去吧,
<huntxu> RavenChan: = = 你发在gtalk上会死？
<RavenChan> huntxu, 会啊
<iGirl> inode: 呵呵~~~不是我有触摸屏,好不好,我只是帮人家搞定显卡而已
<RavenChan> huntxu, 这可是google的比赛..
<huntxu> RavenChan: = =
<huntxu> RavenChan: 我自己做算了 >.<
<inode> iGirl: ubuntu是不适合折腾的,它的目标是模仿windows,想用的顺手,还得从source下手,
<inode> ubuntu做的再好,也只能算是windows第二
<bluek> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/fglrx_2%3a8.723.1-0ubuntu5_i386.deb: subprocess new pre-installation script returned error exit status 1
<bluek> 我刚刚把官方下载的那个ati给remove了。
<bluek> 我又顺手在hardware里面install
<inode> bluek: 试试DEBUG
<bluek> 于是出现了一个对话框，里面是这个
<bluek> debug没用过哈。。。貌似我在dos里面用过。
<RavenChan> huntxu, perl判断字符是否相等用什么？
<inode> bluek: gdb
<bluek> gdb?
<bluek> ionde:能说一下具体的操作步骤吗？
<huntxu> RavenChan: eq?
<RavenChan> huntxu, 那不相等呢?
<bluek> 现在出现了一个fglrx new install
<huntxu> RavenChan: ne
<RavenChan> huntxu, thx!
<bluek> 更新包自动升级的那个。
<bluek> 里面
<bluek> 在hardware里面出现了错误，我就关了，关了以后这个software updates are available for this computer就跳出来了。
<bluek> 然后我安装更新
<bluek> 就出现了刚刚的那个错误。
<bluek> 是不是删掉官方的ati以后要重启?
<MaskRay> huntxu: b-small incorrect...
<blueghost> 有个问题, 系统 认了两个 声卡相关的 硬件
<blueghost> 一个 HDA nvidia, 一个 nvidia ck804
<blueghost> HDA nvidia 没作用, 我怎么关掉 hda nvidia
<blueghost> 有个问题, 系统 认了两个 声卡相关的 硬件
<blueghost> 一个 HDA nvidia, 一个 nvidia ck804
<blueghost> HDA nvidia 没作用, 我怎么关掉 hda nvidia
<blueghost> 有人懂吗
<blueghost> 在声音设置那关闭一个也不起作用
<blueghost> 有人懂我的问题吗
<maya1>  -！
<blueghost> maya1:) 你的声卡认有几个 硬件啊
<blueghost> maya1:) 怎么我认到了俩
<blueghost> maya1:) High Definition Audio Controller 和 内部音频
<Guest36919> 问个问题！ 怎么更改vsftpd的匿名用户的主目录？
<blueghost> 我禁掉了 High Definition Audio Controller, 我的 e17 的 mixer 还是认俩.
<maya1> 我给你问问
<maya1> - -！
<kowalski> hi all
<^k^> kowalski, 好  ㍣ 
<hata> 认到两个不会影响什么的啊
<ImN> 能出声就行
<ImN> 了
<kowalski> alsa
<blueghost> hata:) 认到俩个, 我的 e17 出不了 声音控制 控件. 有时可以有时不行
<blueghost> hata:) 只有 Nvidia CK804排第一个, 才有mixer显示
<blueghost> hata:) alsaMixer 中 HDA 里也是 全 0
<blueghost> 告诉我怎么设置默认的 mixer 也可以,或者关掉一个. 在声音设置中关掉,不起作用
<hata> blueghost←␣←; 用alsamixer切换到ck804再调整音量
<blueghost> hata:) 在那里可以啊, 但是还是默认的是hda啊
<^k^> 新⇨ 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 用Latex的为什么不用lyx编辑？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=332182&p=2337506 Lyx + xetex，中文英文都没问题。设置方便使用简单。 统计信息: 发表于 由 hblaw — 2011-05-21 11:33
<blueghost> 现在默认的是 HDA 声卡
<emacsyin> 有烂片看吗
<hata> blueghost←␣←; 那可以用aplay写个脚本然后绑定快捷键
<blueghost> happyaron:) 我要 e17 的 mixer 啊. 声音 能出来啊. 没有 mixer
<blueghost> hata:) 我要 e17 的 mixer 啊. 声音 能出来啊. 没有 mixer
<bluek> 搞不定
<blueghost> hata:) 能设 ck804为默认的就可以了
<hata> blueghost←␣←; 没有研究过怎样设默认
<blueghost> hata:) hda 被设置为hw:0, hw:1是 ck804
<blueghost> hata:) 但试过 hw:0 是ck804的. 我去 google 看看
<blueghost> 有点概念了
<hata> 做irc server的叫什么软件？
<zkwlx> 终于睡醒了/__\
<zhangkaixuan> 网路慢到家的时候干什么?
<zhangkaixuan> 请您访问osmsg.com 她能给你欲仙欲死 欲罢不能的体验
<kowalski> -.-
 * kowalski 回想了一下在公交车上遇到的外族小姑娘
<emacsyin> 请问，目前gapproxy是不是不能用了？
<Guest46653> lol 昨天说龙心 今天就看到龙心的新闻了
<hata> http://blog.mozilla.com/addons/files/2011/04/compatibility.png
<hata> 已经在开发7了亲
<caleb-> happyaron: 我这 google reader 用 https + ipv6 总算不会被跳转到 ipv4 了
<caleb-> google image 终于也支持 https 了
<jyf1987> caleb-: 我稿到个api 可以登录reader 把条目都获取回来处理的
<jyf1987> 哼哼 可以弄个代理读了
<caleb-> jyf1987: 官方 api 吧
<jyf1987> caleb-: reader是少见的没有官方api的服务
<happyaron> caleb-: 哦，我现在没ipv6
<hata> redirect remover 这个插件对墙的抗性不错
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统安装和升级 • 求救内核达人，升到PAE后不能关机了... http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=332189&p=2337611 11.04，升到了39.0内核，一切正常。 因工作环境2G内存不太给力升到了4G，装了PAE内核。 使用PAE进入系统后(classics模式),free -m可以识别4G内存，但是“关机、重启、注销”均不可使用 也尝试了 “poweroff,shutdown,reboot"等命 ...
<edison0354> happyaron: 额，你出来了
<blueghost> happyaron:) ubuntu 是不是缺少 asoundconf 这个啊
<blueghost> happyaron:) 怎么哪个包都不包含啊
<happyaron> edison0354: ...
<happyaron> blueghost: 不用alsa，不值得
<happyaron> 不知道
<soiamso> blueghost: 声音问题太复杂
<blueghost> happyaron:) 那用什么
<blueghost> soiamso:) 我只想设置默认声卡. 少一个命令
<soiamso> blueghost: alsamixer
<blueghost> soiamso:) 那个设不了啊
<wujie> 大家好阿
<pocoyo> wujie: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<wujie> 都在干嘛阿
<yunfan> en
<blueghost> happyaron:) ubuntu 怎么设置默认声卡
<blueghost> happyaron:) 不知道为什么认了俩硬件. 有一个没作用的. 我怎么设置有作用的为默认的. 因为有时 那个 无效的会变成 default, 我的 e17 起不来 mixer.
<blueghost> happyaron:) 在 ubuntu 默认那个声音设置,关闭了, 也不起作用. 我设置有效的作为默认就可以了
<soiamso> blueghost: 自动选的，插入 usb 声卡的时候也不会自动选择
<blueghost> soiamso:) 我就是不想 自动选啊. 自动选了那个无效的声卡为 默认的
<blueghost> soiamso:) gnome 下没问题, 在e17 的 声量控制起不来
<blueghost> soiamso:) 挺奇怪的是, 俩硬件的位置,有时会变来变去,有时 ck804 是 0 nvidia 是1, 有时倒过来. 当 ck804是0的时候e17的声量控制就可以起来
<soiamso>  blueghost udev ？
<soiamso> blueghost: 控制这个吗？
<blueghost> udev?? 不知道.
<blueghost> 就是 nvidia 这个声卡无效, 当它变成 0 的时候, e17就不认
<blueghost> 就是 nvidia HDA这个声卡无效, 当它变成 0 的时候, e17就不认
<blueghost> 有办法将一个声卡固定为默认的就可以了
<blueghost> 我也不知道为什么俩声卡的位置会变来变去
<soiamso> blueghost: udev
<lemonhall> jiero: 杀出个黎明。。。好片子。。。
<kowalski> 求地址
<lemonhall> ofan: 我今天下载了ANDROID的一本书，上面提到。。。ANDROID的源代码仓库里有它收购的一个叫做neven的人脸识别库
<lemonhall> edison0354 我今天下载了ANDROID的一本书，上面提到。。。ANDROID的源代码仓库里有它收购的一个叫做neven的人脸识别库
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<edison0354> lemonhall: 从来没见过有人用
<lemonhall> edison0354: 擦。。。源代码的GIT仓库我竟然访问不了了。。。。。。这都墙？
<edison0354> lemonhall: Google财大气粗，买东西来然后开源放出去……
<edison0354> lemonhall: android一直都是墙的啊，你才知道？
<soiamso>  lemonhall 为的就是控制
<lemonhall> soiamso: edison0354 ofan http://android.git.kernel.org/?p=platform/external/neven.git;a=summary
<lemonhall> 找到了。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: last changeFri, 16 Jul 2010 18:41:35 +0000
<myke2> screensaver如何设置的
<lemonhall> 不懂。。不知道怎么用。。。。一堆C文件
<caleb-> lemonhall: bitcoin 用 gpu mining 不错
<caleb-> lemonhall: opencl
<caleb-> lemonhall: 不过显卡要给力才行
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 11.04 手动安装 QQ （只是用于 32位版本） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=332199&p=2337792 首先声明，我是一只纯菜鸟。 写的都是些连这里的菜鸟都有可能早就知道的东西。 高手无喷。 前提条件和注意事项： 1.你的ubuntu系统是32位版本。 2.安装后需要需要手动解决 QQ 自动退出的问题。 3.运行 QQ 时无法最小化 ...
 * kowalski 饿了
<outhacker> 大家好，请问下有人用过molokai这个配色方案吗
<pocoyo`> outhacker: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<lemonhall> caleb-: 我昨天开了一天，浪费了好多能源。。。一丁点儿都没有mining出来。。所以我认定了。。这是个很不环保的软件。。。。。。
<caleb-> lemonhall: 那是用 cpu
<caleb-> lemonhall: 用 gpu 好很多
<outhacker> 为什么我的vim用这个配色方案没有作用，用是系统默认的方案，其他的都可以的
<lemonhall> caleb-: 我显卡也不给力啊。。算了。。。中50个coins的大奖估计是没有我的份儿了。。我昨天生成了12W 个blocks，然后死活就不动了。
<caleb-> lemonhall: 有 mining pool 的
<caleb-> lemonhall: 众人拾柴火焰高
<wujie> 我的是64位的
<wujie> webqq。AIR在上面是个残废
<outhacker> 对不起，我想问一下下载vim除系统自带的配色方案的其他方案时，需要做什么额外的工作来让他工作起来吗
<lemonhall> caleb-: 恩。。。。好吧，我服务器的显卡一定很渣。。。所以必须用台式机。。。而我的台式机也就是个8600.。所以无缘了
<soiamso> wujie: 基本都是这样的
<outhacker> 我的提问方式不对吗，为什么没人理我，大家不要见怪，我是新手
<wujie> 在不在阿
<iMadper> soiamso: 那天考haskell,想找你,你就不在...
<soiamso> iMadper: haskell 还要考试？
<iMadper> outhacker: 没什么问题,我记得是需要的
<iMadper> soiamso: 对呀!!!!!!
<soiamso> iMadper: 国外？
<soiamso> iMadper: 可能我也不会
<iMadper> soiamso: 国内...
<iMadper> outhacker: 我记得要在配置文件里设置字体吧
<iMadper> outhacker: 错了,是主题
<iMadper> soiamso: 都考完了...哎...
<outhacker> iMadper: 我已经改过.vimrc了，写了colorscheme molokai 这个了
<soiamso> iMadper: 有不会的？
<outhacker> iMadper: 还需要做什么
<iMadper> outhacker: 等我装个vim看看,我现在不用vim了
<myke2> outhacker: 这东西最好写在.gvimrc
<soiamso> iMadper: 国内什么大学需要考这个？
<kowalski> 大家用的白底黑字方案还是黑底百字方案？
<iMadper> soiamso: 一堆不会的!!!
<iMadper> soiamso: 选修课...
<kowalski> -.-
<soiamso> iMadper: 国内考的是语法吧？
 * myke2 gnome太不易用
<pocoyo`> kowalski: 黑底白字的多一些吧
<iMadper> soiamso: 问题是,我就是不会语法
<outhacker> myke2: 我看网上都是写的.vimrc，我也不知道怎么弄
<soiamso> iMadper: rwh 作为教材》
<soiamso> iMadper: ?
<iMadper> soiamso: 递归什么的,我还能写一点儿,画图也没问题,之前的语法杯具了
<myke2> outhacker: 如果写.vimrc, 不用gvim也会调用这个colorscheme, 在终端下会导致字体变化的.
<iMadper> soiamso: 不是,等我给你看看书名
<myke2> outhacker: 具体的, 可能bold
<kowalski> pocoyo`: 我总觉得屏幕字太花，黑底白字更明显，郁闷
<myke2> KDE如何?
<iMadper> soiamso: haskell 函数程序设计艺术
<soiamso> iMadper: 问 ADT ？
<myke2> 请问KDE如何
<kowalski> 渣
<iMadper> soiamso: 前几道题问各种符号代表什么含义
<pocoyo> kowalski: 哪花
<outhacker> myke2: 我用的是虚拟终端中的vim呀，没有用gvim
<soiamso> iMadper: >>= :: ->  ?
<myke2> outhacker: 那colorscheme有什么用?
<iMadper> soiamso: 差不多吧，但是 =>是什么意思？
<kowalski> pocoyo: 啥都花，我把水波纹改成默认后有所改善，但是没有彻底解决
<iMadper> soiamso: 我是压根就没怎么学呀..
<soiamso> iMadper: 不能确定 大于等于
<soiamso> iMadper: 如果开卷的话可以查到
<iMadper> soiamso: 毛线，等我给你看原题
<pocoyo> kowalski: 什么水波纹... 各种的听不懂啊
<outhacker> myke2: 是改配色方案的，但是我不知道怎么用，我度的网上按这个方式改，我刚学vim
<iMadper> mystery::Num
<iMadper> soiamso: 等下
<kowalski> pocoyo: CRT的显示器的参数，我估计这显示器要废了..
<iMadper> soiamso:  mystery :: Num a => [a] -> a
<iMadper> so
<soiamso> iMadper: 还拍下来了？
<soiamso> iMadper: a 是 Num 的一个 instance
<iMadper> soiamso: 不是，我拿了两分试卷，一份交了，一份拿回来研究
<kowalski> 谁给个亮度AND对比度的值让我参考下吧
<iMadper> soiamso: 详解？ instance？
<soiamso> iMadper: 但是这个符号叫什么就不知道了
<myke2> outhacker: 好像是针对gvim的
<outhacker> myke2: 我用Gvim就行了， = =||，那我要在终端中改配色该怎么弄呢
<iMadper> soiamso: 妈的，别的选修课都不考试，就我们这个考...
<soiamso> iMadper: Num 是一个 typeclass, 在这个例子中 a 是Num的一个 instance, a是一种type
<iMadper> soiamso: 哦~明白~~
<iMadper> soiamso: 哎，都怪你，那天不在...不然我必须高分通过呀！
<myke2> outhacker: 我搞错了, 终端下也可以用colorscheme配色
<myke2> outhacker: 要set t_Co
<soiamso> iMadper: 你早上考试肯定不在了
<kowalski> 亮度70，对比度80，写代码感觉不错
<outhacker> myke2: 这个命令该怎么写，非常感谢你
<iMadper> soiamso: 晚上，起点到九点
 * iMadper 投入emacs的怀抱，幸福的不的了
<ibus> 神器。。
 * iMadper happyaron是不是要报志愿了？
 * kowalski 表示VIM也很好用
<myke2> outhacker: 要使用支持终端的配色方案, 然后.vimrc设置set t_Co=256
<iMadper> kowalski: vim能聊irc吗？
 * myke2 表示gnome太难用
 * iMadper 算了，都好用吧 ...
<kowalski> iMadper: VIM只管编辑
<myke2> iMadper: vimirc这个插件有的, 效果不好
<happyaron> iMadper: 考后知分知线报
 * kowalski 喝茶喝得前胸贴后背
<iMadper> ha
<outhacker> myke2: 行了，谢谢了，成功了，刚才百度了一下也得到了答案，以后得先百度完全啊^^
<myke2> happyaron: Natty还没进ranger
<iMadper> happyaron: 这么爽？话说我们那里是考之前报...
<myke2> outhacker: 平时用vim我没对配色有需求
<soiamso> iMadper: 考这个有意义吗?
<iMadper> myke2: 是吗？不知道诶，不过我的erc在debian里面表现不好
<kowalski> 我们是考后估分再报
<happyaron> myke2: 不知道你说的是啥
<MaskRay> iMadper: 前天考得怎么样？
<iMadper> soiamso: 我觉得没有
<myke2> outhacker: gvim稍微需要配成暗色系
<happyaron> iMadper: 呃，我也不知道好坏。
<myke2> happyaron: 一个File manager
<happyaron> 哦
<iMadper> MaskRay: 还行吧，就是语法都不会..后面的算法还有画图还好
<outhacker> myke2: 如果写程序的话，配色能暗系不是更好嘛
<myke2> outhacker: 终端下都是暗色系
<kowalski> 暗系低碳环保
<iMadper> happyaron: 还是知道分了再报好，省得报的好，结果考试失误了一点儿，直接杯具了
<MaskRay> iMadper: 前天私聊没收到么？然后你就下线了
<outhacker> myke2: 这倒是，不过我找了这个，配色感觉还不错的
<myke2> MaskRay: 终端下vim只能256 colors?
<iMadper> MaskRay: 没收到，不过后来老师断网了...哈哈~
<lemonhall> edison0354: http://img5.douban.com/view/photo/raw/public/p457199425.jpg
<iMadper> MaskRay: 不过还是挺感谢你的~~
<linsux> 还是用回centos了
<linsux> 其他系统做服务器都不够好
<edison0354> lemonhall: 那是啥……
<myke2> MaskRay: 快速排序我改了, CLRS上那个效率太低, 我改成Hoare最初的
<lemonhall> edison0354: 美女
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<kowalski> 好多斑
<MaskRay> myke2: infocmp 和 colors 和 pairs 有关，xterm 大概只能 256 色
<edison0354> kowalski: 麻子……
<lemonhall> 哈哈哈哈
<myke2> MaskRay: 我现在用VTE的
<lemonhall> 查看原图。。。
<kowalski> edison0354: 其实远远的看很漂亮的。。
<lemonhall> 一定要原大小看
<kowalski> o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<outhacker> MaskRay: 那terminal呢，我用的是这个
<lemonhall> 我设置成桌面了。。。。真是美得掉渣
<kowalski> -.-
<lemonhall> edison0354: 借用blilibili上的话来说是。。。我无耻的硬了
<MaskRay> huntxu: 怎么样？
<outhacker> MaskRay: 这个的color能到多少色
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……应该是石更……
<kowalski> 油菜
<MaskRay> outhacker: 你是 gnome-terminal 吧
<iMadper> 同志们，话说，fread是遇到换行符停止还是遇到eof停止？
<outhacker> MaskRay: 对，这个能到多少色呀
<ofan> ...
<MaskRay> outhacker: 不知道
<outhacker> MaskRay: 我去度一下
<lemonhall> outhacker: 能达到16，24达不到。。。
<myke2> MaskRay: 我怎么没有$VIMRUNTIME
<edison0354> lemonhall: 我电脑里的MP3越来越少了……
<soiamso> iMadper: 那类问题是 restrict 跟 relaxation， 选修就没有必要学下去了
 * kowalski 前不久执行了rm -rf ~/Music
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我想去俄罗斯
<iMadper> soiamso: 但是我小学期还有haskell的专选课，不知道要不要选
<lemonhall> edison0354: 想和伏特加
<edison0354> lemonhall: 去吧……
<kowalski> lemonhall: 先换个俄罗斯风格的NICK
<edison0354> kowalski: 我都换成aac了……
<soiamso> iMadper: 还分两个学期学？下学期学什么？
<kowalski> 像我
<Colin-shzsc> 自己的 archlinux（gnome 3）在本本用电池的时候鼠标指针经常会僵住，要拼命的拉来拉去才开始动，不知道我这是不是个案……
<iMadper> soiamso: 如果不选的话，就是去写一个操作系统，每天上八节课！！！周末不休息！！！
<kowalski> edison0354: 早不说！
<lemonhall> kowalski: 啊，有道理。。。。
<edison0354> kowalski: ？
<outhacker> lemonhall: 嗯，谢谢
<lemonhall> kowalski: 我不懂俄语啊
<iMadper> soiamso: 不是，我这个学期是公选
<lemonhall> outhacker: gnome-terimal..
<kowalski> edison0354: 我以为你不听歌了，于是效仿之。。。
<lemonhall> outhacker: 其余的我不清楚
<edison0354> kowalski: MP3太渣了啊
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你不是说你硬盘上几十G么？
<huntxu> MaskRay: 受打击了
<kowalski> edison0354: APE何如？
<lemonhall> edison0354: ...............
<edison0354> lemonhall: 是啊
<outhacker> lemonhall: 嗯，我就是要知道这个，感觉这个中文显示比xteam好
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你的意思是，你硬盘上几十G的ISO？
<edison0354> kowalski: 硬盘鸭梨很大，无损都拿来用itunes转成aac
<iMadper> edison0354: 其实320kbps的名片
<edison0354> kowalski: 跟无损很接近的
<iMadper> mp3
<edison0354> iMadper: 256的aac比320的mp3好……
<kowalski> edison0354: 哦
<edison0354> iMadper: 所以说mp3太渣了
<iMadper> edison0354: 是吗~但是aac去那儿找？
<myke2> MaskRay: .vimrc是先要拷贝vimrc_example么
<iMadper> edison0354: 算了，我一个木耳，无所谓了~
<kowalski> 我只有一个20G的ISO，直接满了...
<edison0354> iMadper: 下无损转，或者直接下itunes plus aac
<edison0354> kowalski: 啥东西那么大……
<iMadper> edison0354: 哦~~话说，你什么耳机？
<edison0354> iMadper: 我已经不下MP3了……
<soiamso> iMadper: 那样专选学什么？
<MaskRay> myke2: 不要问我 vim……
<edison0354> iMadper: 不好
<edison0354> iMadper: 所以无损转了
<kowalski> edison0354: 上次不知道谁给我发的少女时代的一个合集。。。
<iMadper> soiamso: 专选还没定下来，目前不知道选什么好，还在纠结
<kowalski> 我以后不听歌了
<myke2> MaskRay: 你不是以前配过vim
<MaskRay> myke2: 忘了
<iMadper> soiamso: 有个函数式，就是haskell，有个操作系统实现，有个线性代数的发展与应用，有个博弈论，还有别的一些什么的
<myke2> MaskRay: 我以前从来就是错误的, 没cp那个文件
<iMadper> soiamso: 小学期的选修比较少
<MaskRay> outhacker: 你在 gnome-terminal 里 tput colors 看看
 * iMadper 去开会~
<cuihao> printf使用什么方法把二进制转换为十进制输出的？
<outhacker> MaskRay: 8.。。。
<outhacker> MaskRay: 怎么回事
<MaskRay> outhacker: 你是不是用了 screen tmux 之类的
<myke2> MaskRay: lilyterm也是8
<outhacker> MaskRay: screen  tmux是什么
<kowalski> 写哪种代码最费脑筋？
<kowalski> perl?
<kowalski> tmux很好用啊
<MaskRay> cuihao: Perl 的可以，C 的不行
<outhacker> MaskRay: 明白了
<edison0354> ofan: roylez: http://www.bilibili.us/video/av94107/
<MaskRay> outhacker: 因为什么？
<outhacker> MaskRay: 我用 的是虚拟终端
<outhacker> MaskRay: 是不是这个原因
<cuihao> MaskRay: 额，我的意思是：printf怎么把内存中的二进制数字输出成十进制字符串
<MaskRay> outhacker: 就是因为虚拟终端所以颜色才多啊
<outhacker> MaskRay: 那我不知道了，为什么这么小，才8位啊
<MeaCulpa> .
<ofan> .............
<kowalski> 那个骑摩托的人太贱了...
<myke2> MaskRay: 你tput colors是256?
<MaskRay> outhacker: 8色加上bold就有16种颜色了
<MaskRay> myke2: xterm，不开 tmux 是 256
<soiamso> cuihao: 有这种功能？
<MaskRay> cuihao: Perl 的 printf 可以，用 %b
<MaskRay> cuihao: 我错了
<outhacker> MaskRay: 哦，粗体也算吗，那斜体不算吗
<myke2> Ma
<myke2> MaskRay: 你xterm怎么配的
<outhacker> MaskRay: bold是不是粗题的意思
<cuihao> soiamso: =.= 就是怎么把数字输出。要知道，内存中的数字是二进制，而%d输出的是十进制...
<soiamso> cuihao: 数字很大的话 用 gmp
<soiamso> cuihao:  强制转换为 int
<MaskRay> myke2: 照抄 roylez
<cuihao> soiamso: 唔，我看看去
<MaskRay> myke2: XTerm.termName: xterm-256color
<ofan> cfy
<soiamso> cuihao: 后面那句是数字小的话
<ofan> cfy.............
<cfy> ofan: 怎么又变化了....
<ofan> cfy: ....不知道啊
<cfy> ofan: 我看看...
<cuihao> soiamso: 我想写一个汇编语言的高精度计算，直接用二进制存储计算，就是不知道怎么输出数字 - -
<soiamso> cuihao: 直接用gmp , 你想再写轮子的话，参考 gmp
<myke2> MaskRay: 默认是8
<Fivesheep_> soiamso:  乡里
<soiamso> Fivesheep_: 生活如何
<Fivesheep_> soiamso:  还好啊
<Fivesheep_> 平平淡淡, 时间一下就过去了
 * kowalski 设置显示模式为800*600with 14号字后感觉不错
<soiamso> cuihao: printf 的机会不大，print 一个字符串还有可能
<soiamso> Fivesheep_: 找好对象了没
<Fivesheep_> 没有
<Fivesheep_> 不好找
<cuihao> soiamso: 唔，我想参考参考printf的实现原理
<soiamso> Fivesheep_: 外国妞，也有很多160身高的吧
<Fivesheep_> soiamso:  关键不是身高
<soiamso> cuihao: 汇编？
<edison0354> Fivesheep_: 是罩杯！
<Fivesheep_> 是泡妞技术
<cfy> ofan: 依然打不开那个网站...
<soiamso> edison0354: 你太直接了
<edison0354> soiamso: ……
<ofan> cfy: ...怎么回事
<edison0354> soiamso: 我只是说出了大家的心里话
<cuihao> soiamso: 汇编+C。全用汇编太恐怖了。
<soiamso> Fivesheep_: 听说都很开放的？
<Fivesheep_> 是开放
<Fivesheep_> 但你也要有那能耐才行
<Fivesheep_> 生活没交集
<soiamso> Fivesheep_: 找个华人
<Fivesheep_> 也没认识几个
<myke2> MaskRay: tabstop = 8?
<ofan> cfy: a9d4061b0884f695383e5533bc5273a9edbdd61e18fbb8be49576b29c887c36413769a2cdd152b5cd0a3feeedf76e58177c4c50683a11036af3a368a1f826bf5
<Fivesheep_> 认识的 多是阿姨级别的
<ofan> cfy: 这是我这的得到的
<soiamso> Fivesheep_: 找那些阿姨帮忙，
<yunfan> soiamso: 有 我在地铁上看到好多外国mm 很娇小的
<myke2> ofan: ts = 8?
<soiamso> Fivesheep_: 南方的是身高矮一点，到北京的车厢看看，很多都比老外高
<kowalski> 外族MM倒是见过不少，外国的不多
<Fivesheep_> soiamso:  关键不是身高
<myke2> ofan: 在?
<Fivesheep_> 女比男高的 比比皆是
<ofan> myke2: ?
 * kowalski 
<ofan> myke2: 什么ts
<soiamso> Fivesheep_: 你不是去上学的？
<myke2> ofan: tabstop
<Fivesheep_> 美国人在这点上跟中国人不太一样.
<caleb-> 娇小的外国mm <- 未成年吧
<Fivesheep_> 有娇小的
<soiamso> Fivesheep_: 大不了你找个大陆的
<Fivesheep_> 身材也很好
<Fivesheep_> soiamso:  没去读书
<Fivesheep_> 打工赚钱
<ofan> myke2: 哦 vim.. 一般ts=4
<caleb-> 白人老得快，20 岁看起来像咱 25 岁的姑娘
<Fivesheep_> 买口粮
<myke2> ofan: tabstop应该是8
<ofan> myke2: 8太大了
<myke2> ofan: unix下
<ofan> myke2: 随意了,这个不重要
<kowalski> 一般ts=4
<soiamso> Fivesheep_: 你那边几点了？
<Fivesheep_> 十一点半
<pocoyo> caleb-: 是不是因为做太多
<edison0354> Fivesheep_: 你在哪里？
<Fivesheep_> edison0354:  太阳系...
<edison0354> Fivesheep_: ……
<myke2> ofan: 然后softtabstop=2?
<happyaron> edison0354: 五羊在美帝
<Fivesheep_> 4吧..
<Fivesheep_> 2太少了
<edison0354> happyaron: 额，你又出来了……
<Fivesheep_> 不过如果写ruby. 倒经常用2
 * pocoyo 拜见 蓉蓉
<happyaron> edison0354: 呃，隔一段时间出没一两下
 * kowalski 准备去吃炒面，组团啦
<happyaron> 拜见水牛
<edison0354> kowalski: 刚吃完饺子
<kowalski> edison0354: -.-
<caleb-> 刚吃完嫂子
<edison0354> happyaron: http://share.renren.com/share/260512258/6599395497?ref=hotnewsfeed&sfet=103&fin=22&ff_id=260512258
<kowalski> 牛
 * kowalski 走了，他还会回来的
<ofan> myke2: 我的是0,开的expandtab
<MaskRay> ofan: expandtab 也不能把 tabstop 改成非正数的
<happyaron> edison0354: lol
<ofan> MaskRay: 我ts=4
 * iMadper 求助，有人写过cube查询的算法没？
<myke2> MaskRay: 我记得gnu的要求是2?
<MaskRay> myke2: gnu 风格太古怪了……
<myke2> MaskRay: -i2
<myke2> MaskRay: 这是emacs的?
<myke2> MaskRay: -dli2 -bli2 这是什么参数?
<MaskRay> myke2: 什么？
<myke2> MaskRay:      -nbad -bap -nbc -bbo -bl -bli2 -bls -ncdb -nce -cp1 -cs -di2
<myke2>      -ndj -nfc1 -nfca -hnl -i2 -ip5 -lp -pcs -psl -nsc -nsob
<caleb-> http://www.gnu.org/fun/jokes/dna.html # Note that God uses three-space tabs
<ofan> http://www.gnu.org/prep/standards/html_node/Formatting.html
<ofan> indent程序的参数
<MaskRay> myke2: 你不要只给选项而不说什么工具，谁知道 ts 是什么意思
<myke2> MaskRay: o
<MaskRay> myke2: 没上下文 vim 的话
<iMadper> MaskRay: ts是受折磨的灵魂的缩写
<iMadper> 这里谁的算法比较好诶？请教个算法的说~
<iMadper> 我掉了？？
<iMadper> Guest51479: ...........
<MaskRay> iMadper: 你吧别人说掉了。。。
 * pocoyo 走了，他还会回来的
<iMadper> MaskRay: 好像是，话说，面具雷，你搞过buc算法没？
<MaskRay> iMadper: 没有
<iMadper> MaskRay: 杯具了，这个作业不会呀..
 * kowalski 归来
 * iMadper 水牛是真的走了？
<kowalski> 他学我...
<MaskRey> MaskRay: 哈哈哈~~~
<smida> 哈哈哈
<MaskRay> ...
<MaskRey> roylez: 主席，主席，话说，你们那里有人研究过数据库没？求个算法~
<oooo> ooooOOOO: 你好
<lemonhall> 活死人归来
<lemonhall> 活死人归来3
<lemonhall> oooo: ooooOOOO 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<oooo> lemonhall: 和我无关呐
<smida> -.-
<ooooOOOO> oooo, :)
<oooo> ooooOOOO: 你为啥叫ooooOOOO
<fighterlyt> 我妈妈快不行了
<lemonhall> fighterlyt: .........
<lemonhall> fighterlyt: 那你还上IRC
<myke2> 阿弥陀佛
<fighterlyt> 医药已经无可奈何
<smida> 大家祝福吧
<ooooOOOO> oooo, 随便取的，如有雷同，纯属巧合。
<fighterlyt> 照顾了很久，我实在受不了了
<oooo> ooooOOOO: 好有缘
<lemonhall> 只能祝福了
<myke2> fighterlyt: cancer?
<oooo> 愿主保佑
<fighterlyt> 复发+转移
<ooooOOOO> fighterlyt, 真的么？
<ooooOOOO> oooo, 呵呵。
<lemonhall> 愿真主保佑
<fighterlyt> 过两天就是她的生日了:)
<oooo> 给她个礼物
<fighterlyt> 看着她痛苦，实在是无能为力，真希望有安乐死
<MaskRey> oooo， 还有  ooooOOOO.......................
<oooo> MaskRey: 。。。。
<myke2> Ma
<myke2> oooo0000: 一般你都展开tab的?
<smida> -.-
<oooo> OOOO0000：。。。。
<oooo> 大家尽乱来了
<o0o0> myke2: 展开的
<Guest51479> ofan: 我关掉脚本了
<ofan> Guest51479: ?
<myke2> o0o0: 是standard
<ofan> Guest51479: 不搞了?
<myke2> o0o0: ?
<oooo0000> ofan: 那个是cfy
<fighterlyt> you're beautiful
<oooo> 我可是有版权的呀，哈哈
<Guest51479> ofan: 不搞了.换起来比较麻烦.
<smida> 0.0
<ofan> Guest51479: 好吧
<Guest51479> ofan: 下了
<lemonhall> ............
<lemonhall> O00O: ...........
<smida> o0o0o
<smida> 我的字体区分0o太方便了，^_^
<O00O> ofan: 那个ipv6 dns地址
<oooo0000> smida: 不就是0上面有一点或者一条斜线嘛~
<ofan> http://games.qq.com/a/20110513/000188.htm
<ofan> 我不信这是自己做的
<smida> oooo0000: 嗯，我的也是
<o0o0> 还好有颜色区分
<ofan> O00O: 2001:470:20::2
 * smida 在想解放军叔叔是怎样玩CS的..
<oooo> 干嘛不让军队玩dota
<oooo> 联系默契嘛
<smida> 对哦
<ofan> http://games.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=11/05/21/0421250&amp;from=rss
<oooo> 打游戏
<oooo> 。。。。
<linsux> 玩会星际争霸
<soiamso> linsux: wine  的 ？
<linsux> xp
<linsux> 我的lin做服务器用，没有X
<soiamso> linsux: 唉
<linsux> 干吗叹气
<linsux> soiamso, 干吗叹气啊
<ofan> 换mbp装个win7
<O00O> soiamso: 你昨天说arch是2.6.27?
<O00O> 恩, win7方便
<smida> -.-
<oooo> 为神马这么多o和0.。。
<oooo> 都不好打名字了
<hyb> ooooo
<wacheng> 借宝地问个问题，达内IT培训怎么样呢？今年毕业，想试试
<smida> Never heared about that
<wacheng> 哦，我的专业不是计算机所以想培训
<iMadper> 达内是什么？
<iMadper> 最讨厌培训机构了
<lsqypj> 嗨，问个问题：mplayer不能播放wmv文件
<microcai_epc> wzssyqa .
<microcai_epc> lsqypj: ???
<^k^> 新⇨ 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 触摸板的双击没用啊～～ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=332220&p=2338097 笔记本的触摸板其它情况可以用，但想移动窗口时，Win下都是双击后移动就可以了，但U下却没反应…… 其实就是鼠标的左键拖动啊～～～ 统计信息: 发表于 由 lzsong — 2011-05-21 15:49
<microcai_epc> .rplay intalll synpatic driver
 * smida 在看《马达加斯加的企鹅2》
<microcai_epc> smida: have 3 goes out?
<iMadper> lsqypj: 可以
<outhacker>  有木有人知道gcc为什么不支持__int64
<microcai> outhacker:  long long 就是
<myke2> outhacker: long long
<myke2> outhacker: C99里面规定叫做long long
<myke2> outhacker: __int64这种都是非标准的
<outhacker> myke2：那long long的输入格式输出格式是什么
<myke2> outhacker: %lld
<outhacker> myke2: OK，谢了，VC果然是不标准的吗，它就支持
<outhacker> myke2: 不过，long long不是C++的嘛
<smida> microcai_epc: NO
<myke2> outhacker: gcc主要是C编译器
<myke2> outhacker: 刚才查下, C++没有标准的64-bit integers
<jiero> lemonhall:我回来了
<outhacker> myke2: 额，我知道了，以前的理解错了
<outhacker> myke2: 你怎么查的，百度？
<myke2> outhacker: wikipedia的说法, 一个还没发表的C++标准C++0x中定义了long long
<bluek> myke2:好
<iMadper> __int64才是标准吧
<iMadper> long long 是非标准好像
<bluek> myke2:哈，听你的话，升到了38,自动可以用了。可是ati显卡不行了哈
<outhacker> iMadper: 怎么回事？？
<myke2> iMadper: C99肯定是long long
<bluek> myke2:3d跑不起来了哈
<o0o0> __int64 不标准，long long C++03 没有 C99 有
<myke2> outhacker: iMadper http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Long_integer
<microcai_epc> bluek:  upgrade to 39
<iMadper> myke2: 我说的c
<iMadper> o0o0: 我说的c
<myke2> iMadper: C就是long long毫无疑问的
<bluek> microcai_epc:我update了没用。
<iMadper> 等我查下~
<tenzu> 看程序看了个头昏眼花
<tenzu> @_@
<microcai> bluek:   ?
<myke2> iMadper: 看点书, 比如C Primer Plus
<microcai> bluek:  2.6.39
<o0o0> 一直用 long long，就像 // 很多非 c99 编译器也能编译通过一样
<outhacker> myke2: 问一下，你一般查资料去哪里查的
<bluek> 啊。。
<myke2> outhacker: google
<microcai> outhacker:  google
<bluek> 我刚升好38又要升啊？
<microcai> bluek:  yes
<bluek> 痛苦
<myke2> o0o0: gcc还没完全支持C99
<microcai> myke2:  放屁
<myke2> microcai: 是的, 你不相信看gnu.org
<outhacker> myke2: microcai ：我怎么感觉中文google跟百度也差不多
<microcai> myke2: 是 c++ 那里没支持。别和C 搞混
<myke2> microcai: 另外你不要开口就动粗
<microcai> outhacker: 哦。 你用的是 .hk ?
<myke2> microcai: http://gcc.gnu.org/c99status.html
<microcai> myke2:  。。。。。。 gcc 不支持的都是 c99 里的鸡肋。
<myke2> microcai: 有missing还有library issue
<myke2> microcai: 就是不完全支持
<sar_> 大家好 问下  最近gappproxy不能使用了， 大家有什么好点的代理工具？  我连google都连不上～！
<outhacker> myke2: microcai ：你们好好说呀，别动粗
<microcai> myke2: 你给我找个完全支持的出来。
<outhacker> myke2: microcai ：很感谢你们两位
<myke2> microcai: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/C99
<iMadper> 果然，是longlong
<microcai> myke2:  。。。 。。。
<microcai> myke2:  不关心 c99 c66
<microcai> myke2:  gcc 支持的就用，不支持的就不用。
<outhacker> microcai: 我不是呀，我用 的百度，我英文不好
<microcai> myke2:  不使用 gcc 以外的编译器。
<o0o0> clang...
<microcai> outhacker:  google 和英文有什么关系？
<o0o0> microcai: +1
<o0o0> gcc 支持的就用，不支持的就不用
<microcai> outhacker:  google.com 搜索界面是英文的，没说只能搜 英文的东西啊！
<myke2> microcai: 不使用不能随便攻击别人
 * smida 困了
<iMadper> clang更快，而且支持语法补全
<microcai> myke2: 你诋毁 gcc 这么伟大的编译器。
<smida> -.-
<outhacker> microcai: google的中文搜索我感觉跟百度差不多，然后英文的搜索我看不懂
<outhacker> microcai: 所以我用的是百度
<jiero> outhacker: 因为你搜娱乐的东西太多了。。。
<microcai> outhacker: 真的差不多么？ 你拿来搜 AV 自然比不上百度。
<smida> *.-
<myke2> microcai: 我只是在说事实, 并没有评点gcc好坏
 * iMadper 什么时候google中文搜索和英文搜索差不多了？？？！！！
 * smida 是啊
<outhacker> microcai: 。。。。。
<iMadper> outhacker: 你搜索tiananmen就知道了
<sar_> google 中文不是一直没什么更新么？
<bluek> 折腾。。。
<outhacker> jiejie: 这倒是
<smida> -.-
<iMadper> outhacker: 搜索天安门试试看~
<bluek> 我去升39，哈，要是启不了x,我来找你算帐哈。
<microcai> bluek:  ... ...
<microcai> bluek:  来吧
<outhacker> iMadper: 我去试试啊
<smida> +.+
<o0o0> 过两天再尝试 brcmsmac
<sar_> 有哪位知道好点的翻墙工具阿？ google老被截流～～
<iMadper> sar_: ssh\
<outhacker> iMadper: 一样啊，对89年那个事件还是屏蔽了
<iMadper> outhacker: 不可能
<alpha080> 技术移民
<myke2> microcai: 并且GCC正在扩展对C99的支持, 否则Information is also available on C99 support in GCC 4.6, C99 support in GCC 4.5, C99 support in GCC 4.4, C99 support in GCC 4.3, C99 support in GCC 4.2, C99 support in GCC 4.1, C99 support in GCC 4.0, C99 support in GCC 3.4, C99 support in GCC 3.3, C99 support in GCC 3.1 and 3.2 and on C99 support in GCC 3.0, but not on the much more limited support
<myke2> in GCC 2.95.这些链接干麽?
<microcai> iMadper: outhacker 是特务。
<sar_> 有免费的ssh么？ 我试了几个ssh， 不行阿
<outhacker> 你自己去点，能看到那个链接，点进去不行了
<outhacker> microcai: ........
<iMadper> outhacker: google.com???别用google hk
<iMadper> microcai。 恩，同感
<outhacker> i
<smida> goog.sinaapp.com
<iMadper> outhacker: 或者你直接搜索六四
 * smida 才发现IRSSI也可以滚屏的- -!
<ofan> 搜tank man
<iMadper> outhacker: 六四事件- 维基百科，自由的百科全书 - [ 转为简体网页 ]六四事件是指1989年6月3日晚上至4日凌晨，中华人民共和国首都北京市天安門廣場附近及通往广场的道路沿线，中国人民解放軍與民眾爆發的流血衝突。 ...
<iMadper> 命名 - 背景 - 事件前期 - 六四清場zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/六四事件 - 网页快照 - 类似结果有关“六四”的视频 - 举报视频感谢您提供反馈意见。 举报其他视频。请举报低俗视频。 取消纪录片天安門六四事件Tiananmen Square protests ...
<iMadper> 10 分钟 - 2006年8月28日
<iMadper> 上传者：dinzzz414
<iMadper> youtube.com中共封锁CNN访温家宝谈六四内容
<iMadper> 2 分钟 - 2008年10月3日
<iMadper> 上传者：xinwangshou678
<iMadper> youtube.com更多六四图片（血腥，慎入） | 艾园2010年6月3日 ... 20年前，我才上初中，后来听到一些关于六四的伤心事，期中有一个清华大学的，曾经是我们县中的高考状元，毕业分到我们县的化肥厂，没几天，他自杀了。 ...
<iMadper> aiyuan.wordpress.com/.../更多六四图片（血腥，慎入）/ - 网页快照 - 类似结果
<^k^> iMadper:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<alpha080> 如何滚？
<happyaron> long long long is too long
<sar_> youtube上有视频， 这些。。。。。。。
<microcai> iMadper: 何必为了个特务被 ^k^ KO
<jiero> iMadper: 别搞了。。。
<outhacker> iMadper: 我连谷歌都进不去了
<smida> Stop...
<myke2> 还有我个人认为
<jiero> iMadper: 那些都是假呃。
<smida> alpha080: page up/down
<iMadper> 好了~我我知道老k只封一会儿~
<smida> -.-
<iMadper> jiero: 恩，都是假的，共产党最好，要接受党妈的关怀~
<outhacker> microcai: 我不是特务！！！
<happyaron> iMadper: 你再来一次试试呢，看看老k有啥动作。
<myke2> 否定gcc的不足才是诋毁gcc, 让他固步自封.
<myke2> happyaron: 你想他被t啊
<smida> 哈哈
<iMadper> happyaron: 算了，你先给我开管理员，我再刷~~
<jiero> iMadper: 毛主席最伟大。
<microcai> myke2:  ... ...
<smida> 党国V5
<iMadper> jiero: 邓爷爷是我的偶像
<alpha080> Smida??soga
<o0o0> happyaron: 看出来了，先是 +q，然后 kick，然后 +q……
<microcai> myke2:  批评 gcc 可以，不过不能在 VCer 前批评。
<happyaron> myke2: 呵呵，如果我想踢他那还等老k干嘛
<smida> alpha080: ^.^
<jiero> iMadper: 我一个人都不信。。。
<happyaron> o0o0: :)
<myke2> microcai: 我根本没在批评gcc
<microcai> myke2: 不能在 VC++er 前批评。
<myke2> microcai: 你觉得在VCer面前说__int64是非标准是批评吗?
<smida> 什么是VC++?
<jiero> ha
<microcai> myke2: 咱 gccer 可以批评 gcc, 不能在有 VC++er 在的时候说 gcc 的不足
<iMadper> smida: 一个用来写病毒的软件
<outhacker> iMadper: 还是不能搜，我那个自动添加hk了
<smida> iMadper: 哦
 * jiero 活跃了几天都没见到哈皮
<myke2> microcai: 另外我只是说明了GCC不完全支持C99, 是否是好的还是坏的我还没评价.
<ofan> happyaron: 给个帽子戴... 我帮你k人
<happyaron> ...
<jiero> ofan: 。。。
<smida> -.-
<iMadper> outhacker: 好吧，那就没得说了，你连google.com都不会上，干嘛说他的中文和baidu搜索出来的一样？
<ofan> happyaron: 专K捣乱的
<jiero> 给我帽子，我看谁踢谁
<microcai> ofan:  wzssyqa 才是这里的 op
<iMadper> ofan: 。。。。
 * iMadper 先t ofan
<ofan> happyaron: 这样你就能安心学习了..
<happyaron> ...
<microcai> iMadper:  因为他是特务。
<jimmyxu> happyaron: 啊对乃快高考了…
<outhacker> iMadper: 额，那我研究一下再来说，别看不起人
 * smida 觉得字体大了真舒服
<happyaron> 还是给小几米吧
 * iMadper microcai... 共匪的特务？
 * jimmyxu 噗…
<microcai> iMadper: 不方便说哈。
<outhacker> microcai: 草，你在他妈的这么说，我可不高兴啊
<microcai> jimmyxu:  来，给哦盖帽 ~~~~
<microcai> jimmyxu:  先 ban 了 outhacker
<iMadper> outhacker: 没这个意思，就是觉得，你又不用google。com，干吗诋毁人家
<soiamso> iMadper: 还是写个系统有前途吧？
<iMadper> soiamso: 我类个去，大哥，您太穿越了！！！
<iMadper> soiamso: 突然就把话题蹦回去了~~
<outhacker> iMadper: 我知道，我没有诋毁
<happyaron> ...
<soiamso> iMadper: 理发去了
<iMadper> soiamso: 确实，但是师兄说会很累，基本晚上不用睡觉了
<iMadper> soiamso: 呵呵，好吧~~
<iMadper> soiamso: 是全天的课哦~~
<ofan> iMadper: 晚上不要太累..
<smida> 字大了锯齿好大......
<iMadper> soiamso: 晚上还要组队在实验室熬夜，才能做完
<iMadper> ofan: ....好吧，其实我女朋友不在我身边..
<o0o0> iMadper: 什么系统？
<ofan> iMadper: 那你女朋友在哪
<outhacker> microcai: 你想吵架是不！！！！！
<soiamso> iMadper: 有这么复杂吗？一个星期完成？
<fanzeyi> ......
<iMadper> o0o0: 不是，小学期选修，有个实现操作系统的课
<iMadper> ofan: 北京
<microcai> iMadper: 看到典型症状了吧！
<ofan> iMadper: 奥.. 太远了
<iMadper> soiamso: 两周
<microcai> iMadper:  :D
<ofan> 快打.. 围观..
<iMadper> microcai，恩~
<jimmyxu> 蛋定蛋定...频道有日志的
<happyaron> op发话了，大家淡定
<microcai> jimmyxu:  走前不给我 555555
 * iMadper 没事，别怕，没人蛋疼到去看日志
<iMadper> 。。。。。。。。。。。。
<fanzeyi_> 但是google都能搜到的= =
 * microcai 匪徒会没事去看的。他们最没事了，而且蛋疼
<fanzeyi_> 我都经常搜到 irc 的 log ....
<iMadper> soiamso: 而且周末不休息...外国老师，加两个我们学校的老师，加12个助教...
<ofan> soiamso: 外国老师?
<ofan> iMadper: 外国老师?
<iMadper> of
<iMadper> ofan: en
<ofan> iMadper: 这么先进..
<iMadper> ofan: 请来的，上两周课就走
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/143492.htm
<iMadper> ofan: 坐等山寨出来，不然买不起
<ofan> iMadper: 山寨没这本事
<ofan> 求推荐ThinkPad机型..
<jimmyxu> 肯定还得国内工厂代工吧于是之后怎么怎么的就出来了…
<iMadper> ofan: x220
<iMadper> ofan: 我想买
<ofan> iMadper: 多少钱
<iMadper> ofan: 我去太平洋看了，散热超好！！！
<iMadper> ofan: 7000
<smida> y450
<iMadper> ofan: 键盘手感也还好，比我的笔电强，比不上我的机械键盘
<iMadper> smida: 搞笑，要tp
<ofan> 要tp
<ofan> iMadper: 机械键盘多少钱
<iMadper> ofan: 我的当时不到400
 * smida 表示只知道这一个型号- -
<ofan> iMadper: 12.5寸
<ofan> 太小了
<iMadper> ofan: 现在400都能买个鸭子了
<iMadper> ofan: 你要多大的？
<ofan> 最少14寸
<iMadper> ofan: 这么大？那你别买tp立刻
<jimmyxu> ofan: T420？
<jimmyxu> ofan: 等等暑促吧…
<iMadper> ofan: 感觉tp优点就是尽管做的很小，但是散热还是很好
<ofan> jimmyxu: 暑假出什么?
<ofan> iMadper: 综合考虑
<jimmyxu> ofan: 不知道，只是觉得总会有点什么吧 :P
 * alvin_rxg 看人吵架真有意思，都老大不小了
<iMadper> ofan: 但是贵呀，你想想 acer 4830多便宜，散热又好，性能又好
 * kowalski 把背景色设置成屎黄色，好养眼
<iMadper> alvin_rxg: 阿蓉表示自己还是个中学生
<ofan> t420赶上mbp贵了,不过配置不如mbp...
<jimmyxu> alvin_rxg: 中学生飘过…
<alvin_rxg> jimmyxu: iMadper: 那俩又没参与吵架
<iMadper> ofan: mbp的用料很实在的，屏幕真的秒杀别的及其
<iMadper> ofan: 声卡也好~
<ofan> iMadper: 屏幕好?
<jimmyxu> ofan: /me 上个月才买了个 T410...8k
<iMadper> ofan: 对呀，跟我们同学的骚尼一比，强多了
<ofan> jimmyxu: 配置呢
<jimmyxu> ofan: 2518B81
<iMadper> ofan: 但是我不喜欢苹果的说，果断4830~
<ofan> mbp 15寸的,i7,4g,amd 6750M 1G
<jimmyxu> ofan: tp 一直对 linux 比较友好~
<ofan> iMadper: 4830什么价?
<iMadper> ofan: 5500
<ofan> jimmyxu: 是的.. 不过性价比低了点
<iMadper> ofan: 昨天去的太平洋，刚问的
<ofan> iMadper: 我现在的就是acer的
<iMadper> ofan: 没砍价，所以还能低
<jimmyxu> ofan: 认识代理商还好，零售就破表了
<iMadper> ofan: 散热还好，我看来，他们说九点打开的，我摸的时候感觉有点温
<iMadper> ofan: acer现在不错，比asus、msi的强多了
<ofan> iMadper: 2g内存?
<ofan> 小了点
<iMadper> ofan: 要不你买外星人？
<ofan> iMadper: 什么?
<jimmyxu> 床上用多了还是烫肚子，传感器能到55左右吧
<kowalski> -.-
<iMadper> ofan: 内存自己可以加一条的，开启双通道，才150就能买到
<iMadper> ofan: 外星人呀！！dell的，强配置，8g和16g的都有
<ofan> iMadper: 多少米
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 关于11.04 显卡驱动的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=332221&p=2338130 首先第一次我是用升级命令升级的，结果劫数难逃，人品不好没过，进入到登录窗口的时候直接黑屏。。。 GOOGLE数次未果。 后来有人指点说用U盘安装，， 遂试之。 成功。。进入到了unity。。。 以为此事便以此作罢。。 熟料4天后 竟 ...
<iMadper> ofan: 5970 * 2的显卡
<iMadper> ofan: 一w多了
<iMadper> ofan: 而且超重
<ofan> iMadper: 额.. 那不好了
<bluek> 我来了
<iMadper> ofan: 配置是浮云，你想想，i3级别的cpu绝对够用了
<bluek> 刚刚叫我升内核的人还在吗？
<iMadper> ofan: 4g内存绝对够了
<ofan> iMadper: 用起来就不太够了
<iMadper> ofan: 4830的显卡还是GTM 540的
<iMadper> ofan: 你要干吗用？
<iMadper> ofan: 你打游戏？
<ofan> iMadper: 什么都干
<ofan> iMadper: 包括游戏
<iMadper> ofan: 那你别买tp，那东西，没显卡的
<iMadper> ofan: 你一开始说tp，我以为你不玩游戏呢
<ofan> iMadper: 不了解啊
<bluek> 我问一下哈
<bluek> 我升到了最近，还是不行
<bluek> 哈哈
<iMadper> ofan: 真的，其实要平衡性能和重量，没有能超过4830的
<bluek> 晕
<iMadper> ofan: tp是商务机，注重轻薄、防震、续航，性能都很一般的
<ofan> iMadper: 8950 1.5W..
<iMadper> ofan: 全线都是集成显卡，虽说snb集成的gma3000还算可以，但是跟GTM540一比就是柴
<iMadper> ofan: 牌子？
<linsux> 问下，那些音乐是ape好还是mp3好
<ofan> iMadper: acer
<iMadper> ofan: 。。。18
<jimmyxu> linsux: ape
<ofan> iMadper: 感觉不太行
<linsux> 好在哪里？
<jimmyxu> linsux: 无损
<ofan> iMadper: 竟然用5400的硬盘
<iMadper> linsux: 看你干嘛了，音质的话，ape喽
<linsux> Mp3有损？
<jimmyxu> linsux: y
<iMadper> ofan: 自己换~
<linsux> 损多少呢
<jimmyxu> linsux:
<ofan> iMadper: 好处是sandy bridge
<jimmyxu> linsux: 看码率
<ofan> mbp不是
<iMadper> linsux: 肉耳可分辨
<linsux> 您意思ape码率更高
<jimmyxu> iMadper: 惭愧地表示俺从没分出来过…
<iMadper> ofan: snb什么优点？就是有个给力的集成显卡
<ofan> iMadper: cpu牛逼点  耗电少貌似
<iMadper> jimmyxu: 呵呵，换个动铁的耳机就行了
<ofan> i7的
<iMadper> ofan: cpu性能反而会下降一些的
<bluek> 有人帮我吗？
<ofan> iMadper: 会下降?
<iMadper> ofan: 恩，snb同级别的处理器，性能没有原先版本好，下降一点点
<iMadper> ofan: 但是集成的显卡可以跟4570抗衡，很强大
<ofan> iMadper: 奥
<ofan> iMadper: 6750怎么样
<kowalski> 昏割线-----------------------------------------
<iMadper> ofan: 很强，你说的是显卡不？
<ofan> iMadper: amd的
<ofan> iMadper: 是
<jimmyxu> kowalski: 糗百看多了？
<kowalski> jimmyxu: 是的...
<iMadper> ofan: 恩，ati 6750，算是新一代的中高端了
<jimmyxu> kowalski: 没事儿抽码去…
<ofan> iMadper: mbp巡航有7小时...
<kowalski> jimmyxu: 呵呵
<happyaron> ofan: 据说龙芯3做了8h
<iMadper> ofan: 但是配置很低，都是集成显卡，x220是10.5小时
<iMadper> ofan: 不过x220是六芯
<ofan> happyaron: ... 带一箱子电池?
<happyaron> ofan: 不知啊。
<jimmyxu> ofan: 加各种电池的话tp也差不多
<ofan> iMadper: mbp配置不低
<ofan> jimmyxu: tp能换显卡么
<jimmyxu> ofan: 光驱位都是可以插电池的= =
<ofan> 貌似不太好换
<jimmyxu> ofan: 有些型号据说能在bios里选
<ofan> jimmyxu: 光驱还是用得着的
<kowalski> 龙芯..
<iMadper> ofan: 笔电基本不能换显卡~
<alpha080> kowalski: 有空给个码
<ofan> iMadper: 有的可以
<kowalski> alpha080: 木有..
<jimmyxu> ofan: 用的时候再插回去…找个防静电袋装着
<ofan> jimmyxu: 麻烦了点
<jimmyxu> alpha080: O6DT 3WKA I4F2 1UNJ
<bluek> 看你们聊天，等你们扯完了，我再问问题
<iMadper> ofan: 所以我说的基本
<ofan> 还是会经常带着到处跑的
<iMadper> ofan: 你预算多少？
<ofan> iMadper: 还没预算
<iMadper> ofan: 打算多少钱买？？？？
<jimmyxu> happyaron: 老大准备报哪个专业？
<iMadper> ofan: 这个都没有？
<ofan> iMadper: 不知道呢
<kowalski> -*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-
<iMadper> jimmyxu: 通信
<ofan> 通信的路过..
<kowalski> 计算机科学与技术？
<jimmyxu> kowalski: 格式不对…
<kowalski> jimmyxu: 那？
<happyaron> jimmyxu: 还不知，先尽量多考点分
<iMadper> ofan: 好吧~我想买x220的，主要是经常带出去，为了轻便
<ofan> iMadper: x220是超薄的?
<happyaron> jimmyxu: 考后知分知线报，所以慢慢折腾。
<iMadper> ofan: 1.4千克
<ofan> iMadper: 其实本来考虑macbook air的.. 不过配置太搓
<jimmyxu> happyaron: 酱…嘛还是怀念之前估分报的时候～
<iMadper> ofan: 考虑下等tp x1
<happyaron> 哈哈
<kowalski> happyaron: 报石河子大学，来了请你吃烤肉
<iMadper> ofan: x220配置和mbp差不多
<ofan> iMadper: 不要超薄的.. 配置都不怎么样
<happyaron> 呃
<jimmyxu> ofan: x 都挺薄的
<jimmyxu> ofan: 适合旅游带着…
<happyaron> 那我gf会杀了我滴
<ofan> iMadper: mbp 15寸的配置很好
<kowalski> -.-
<ofan> jimmyxu: 没有带独显的?
<iMadper> ofan: x220配置真不低，你要跟其他1.4千克的比，他就是神
<jimmyxu> happyaron: 现在自招有几十了？
<happyaron> jimmyxu: 今年自招是浮云
<jimmyxu> ofan: 不大清楚…
<jimmyxu> happyaron: ..?
<ofan> iMadper: 重量没太大关系
<iMadper> ofan: 5830
<bluek> 什么时候聊完啊？哈
<happyaron> jimmyxu: 一般每人就能拿一所学校的20分
<jimmyxu> ofan: 反正现在整天拎着个T在室内跑，觉得压力不大…
<microcai_epc> hi
<jimmyxu> happyaron: ...20挺多了
<happyaron> 欢我一等奖来，唉。
<microcai_epc> just use udev rules to detect oss4.
<happyaron> 还我一等奖来。
<iMadper> jimmyxu: 室内压力当然不大了！！我可是北京广州来回跑！
<microcai_epc> done now
<^k^> microcai_epc, 好  ㍨ 
<bluek> microcai:刚刚是你叫我升内核的吧？哈
<happyaron> jimmyxu: 进去按实考分排专业
<jimmyxu> iMadper ofan: 噗 s/室/市/
<bluek> microcai:还是不管用。。。哈。。。
<ofan> iMadper: 就设计来说我也更倾向mbp
<microcai_epc> bluek yes
<edison0354> ofan: MBA
<microcai_epc> bluek what?
<bluek> microcai:39了，还是不行，显卡驱动还是打不上
<ofan> iMadper: 现在就看其他的有没有特别出众的
<microcai_epc> bluek:  patch?
<ofan> edison0354: air配置不能满足我
<iMadper> ofan: 恩，还行，声卡不错，听音乐没底噪
<microcai> bluek 打显卡驱动的 patch ?
<bluek> microcai:我试了官方，试了自动升级，还是不行。以前是可以的。自从升了内核以后就不行了。
<edison0354> ofan: 额，MBA就是用来当二奶机的啊
<bluek> 路径？
<ofan> edison0354: .. 就买一个
<microcai> bluek:  既然是升级了内核导致的问题，直接用老内核不就完了？
<bluek> microcai:我发给你一个东西，你看看就知道了，貌似我不是./删的。
<edison0354> ofan: ……那干嘛买水果……好有钱……
<happyaron> edison0354: 支持教主了呗
<microcai> edison0354: 装B用的。
<bluek> microcai:汗，可是老内核不支持触摸板
<edison0354> microcai: 毛
<edison0354> microcai：你用EPC？
<bluek> blue@blue-laptop:/usr/share/ati$ ls
<bluek> amdcccle          doc.list            km.list       postun_drv.sh
<bluek> amd-uninstall.sh  drv.list            lib           postun_km.sh
<bluek> ATI_LICENSE.TXT   fglrx-install.log   libGLdir.txt  preun_doc.sh
<bluek> cp.list           fglrx-uninstall.sh  postun_cp.sh  preun_km.sh
<microcai> bluek: 哪个触摸板？
<^k^> bluek:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<microcai> edison0354:  yes.
<ofan> edison0354: 没非要水果的,也考虑比的
<ofan> 别的
<microcai> edison0354: 没钱，只好用便宜货
<jimmyxu> alpha080: 用了没？
 * edison0354 夏普宣布世界首款翻盖 Android 手机，蛋疼死了……
 * edison0354 1600 万像素摄像头
<alpha080> 还没，
<jimmyxu> edison0354: 坐等山寨
<bluek> microcai:晕。。。。
<jimmyxu> bluek: microcai_epc
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没睡懒觉?
<alpha080> 电脑被老婆霸占了...
<gebjgd> 假
<ofan> iMadper: acer 5950.. 跟mbp价位差不多
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 睡了
<bluek> jimmyxu:？
<ofan> iMadper: 配置更猛点
<edison0354> jimmyxu: 你报送的哪里？
<jimmyxu> bluek: 人刚下了
<jimmyxu> edison0354: sjtu
<bluek> microcai_epc:
<bluek> jimmyxu:哦哦。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 这么好的天气不出去玩?
<alvin_rxg> 不了
<bluek> jimmyxu:有办法帮我解决一下吗？
<jimmyxu> bluek: 不熟悉驱动，抱歉
<iMadper> ofan: 你预算高就行~关键是要看看芯片组，万一他给你用色中色的芯片组，怎么办？
<bluek> jimmyxu:哦哦，没事
<ofan> iMadper: 芯片组怎么了
<jimmyxu> iMadper: SiS 么，好名字…
<ofan> iMadper: 都intel的
<bluek> jimmyxu:那我问一个别的问题啊？
<jimmyxu> bluek: 请讲
<iMadper> jimmyxu: 哈哈~
<bluek> jimmyxu:升级了kernel以后，开机的时候我的屏幕上多几字英文
<gebjgd> sis挺好 上win没问题
<microcai_epc> bluek what?
<bluek> jimmyxu:闪得很快，来不及记
<bluek> microcai_epc:有办法帮我解决显卡问题吗？
<alpha080> Verbose?
<jimmyxu> bluek: dmesg 应该能看到的
 * jimmyxu 现在糗百的邀请码都分页了…
<iMadper> ofan: intel的好...色中色的芯片害惨我们了
<edison0354> jimmyxu: 不敢上糗百……
<jimmyxu> edison0354: why...
<jimmyxu> iMadper: 未成年人飘过…咱能不叫别名么…
<bluek> jimmyxu:太多了
<edison0354> jimmyxu: 掉RP
<iMadper> jimmyxu: 你要色中色的网址？我没有诶~
<jimmyxu> bluek: 系统没卡住的话就先不用太关心了… // dmesg | less
<jimmyxu> iMadper: 直接叫 SiS 么…
<iMadper> jimmyxu: 好吧...
<fenglei> hi
<bluek> jimmyxu:可是3d跑不了了哈
<jimmyxu> iMadper: 俺这儿翻出去还是不成问题的
<iMadper> jimmyxu: 好吧~~
<^k^> fenglei, 好  ㍩ 
<jimmyxu> edison0354: 看着发着…
 * iMadper 去饭堂吃白切鸡~~
<bluek> jimmyxu:我晕，less=more啊，可是翻了nnn页
<jimmyxu> bluek: 如果没在开头看到 error 什么的那就是无关紧要了
<bluek> 哦，我再看一次哈
<jimmyxu> 前几天Ubuntu的GNOME相关包上3，把俺逼到Xfce上了…
<alpha080> Change too kde,Come on, baby.
<jimmyxu> alpha080: 不想换 theme
<happyaron> jimmyxu: xfce鸡肋
<jimmyxu> happyaron: works for me了…有panel有clearlooks
<happyaron> jimmyxu: 不喜欢gnome3,就去用2，或者换kde/e17 等等
<^k^> 新⇨ Arch发行版 • 菜鸟终于用上arch了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=332224&p=2338167 笔记本和台式机装好了，并且都是全盘安装。 先是在ubuntu 里的virtualbox试装了几次，没成。 于是直接在笔电上装，反正台式机上能工作。。。 一步步照着 wiki,重装了好几次。 起先都是看中文wiki，安装中出了不少问题，后来就中英文wiki对照 ...
<gebjgd> jimmyxu, 你不是用arch的么
<alpha080> Kde-look.org
<happyaron> jimmyxu: 何必跟着发行版走，自己维护一个分支就好了。
<happyaron> 也费不多少力气
<happyaron> jimmyxu: #ubuntu里现在还有人在用5.10呢
<gebjgd> happyaron, 你太有时间了
<happyaron> gebjgd: 扯
<happyaron> gebjgd: 升级控才有时间呢。
<bluek> vgaarb: device added: PCI:0000:01:00.0,decodes=io+mem,owns=io+mem,locks=none
<bluek> [    1.047602] vgaarb: loaded
<bluek> 这个貌似是显卡吧
<happyaron> gebjgd: 我那个backport一样东西，几分钟，然后可以用几个月。
<gebjgd> happyaron, 你这才是扯。我用几年
<happyaron> gebjgd: 你不是不想折腾么
<jimmyxu> happyaron: 没太研究过GNOME所以也不会backport= =
<gebjgd> happyaron, 不用重装
<happyaron> gebjgd: 我也不重装啊。
<bluek>   4.926987] Error: Driver 'mdio-gpio' is already registered, aborting...
<gebjgd> happyaron, 你不是两年一装么
<bluek> jimmyxu:  4.926987] Error: Driver 'mdio-gpio' is already registered, aborting...
<happyaron> gebjgd: 扯。
<happyaron> gebjgd: 除了换文件系统，其他全apt解决
<happyaron> gebjgd: 换btrfs的时候还没重装。
<happyaron> ext3-》ext4重装了。
<bluek> 有问题吗？这个driver 出错。
<gebjgd> 不知道谁当初折腾debian来着
<happyaron> gebjgd: 嗯，另一个分区。。
<happyaron> lol
<happyaron> 而且有snapshot，就更不惧了，想回来的话改下挂载选项
<fenglei> happyaron: hi
 * edison0354 Q：现在中国出现了很多仿照植物大战僵尸的Flash游戏，您觉得这些会对植物大战僵尸中国版造成不好的影响吗?会考虑限制这些游戏开发商吗?　　A：首先从正面的观点看，他们是免费给我们打广告。当正版出来，就能我们的优势所在。
<fenglei> happyaron: whois me
 * edison0354 popcap好霸气！
<happyaron> fenglei: ？
<jimmyxu> edison0354: 给自己找个台阶么w
<edison0354> fenglei: 雷锋？
<edison0354> jimmyxu: 额，PVZ确实很牛B无误啊！
<emacsyin> mpeg格式的视频刻盘，要怎么刻录阿
<jimmyxu> edison0354: pvz pc版卖多少来着..?
<edison0354> jimmyxu: 没买过……
<alpha080> 谁要买仙剑？
<edison0354> emacsyin: 刻DVD的话，上网搜……先把视频转成MPEG2，音频弄成ac3还啥的，然后乱七八糟的，有很详细的教程的
<edison0354> alpha080: 不玩……
<emacsyin> edison0354: 是vcd
<edison0354> emacsyin: 你不如直接把东西刻盘上，没人会用VCD去播吧……
<emacsyin> edison0354: 是用VCD去播放阿，学校搞活动
<happyaron> 。。。
<edison0354> emacsyin: ……
<emacsyin> edison0354: 学校六一儿童节的伴音阿
<edison0354> emacsyin: 接电脑播……
<edison0354> emacsyin: 你是老师？
<edison0354> emacsyin: 莫非是幼儿园学生？
<emacsyin> edison0354: 电脑似乎只能插耳机阿，不能插大音响！
<emacsyin> edison0354: 我老婆是小学老师
<NoIE> emacsyin 什么系统？
<edison0354> emacsyin: 有3.5转莲花头的线，我用过的
<happyaron> edison0354: 我也干过这种事。软合成的伴奏，然后刻CD
<jimmyxu> emacsyin: 功放
<happyaron> edison0354: 合唱用
<edison0354> happyaron: ……
<alpha080> emacsyin: apt-install devede
<soiamso> emacsyin: 当然可以，你要用功放
<jimmyxu> emacsyin: 不确定 brasero 直接能刻不
<happyaron> jimmyxu: brasero飞盘大师
<edison0354> emacsyin: 功放应该是莲花头的接口吧～
<soiamso> edison0354: 那个 MP3 去就可以了
<happyaron> jimmyxu: 除了刻iso问题不大以外，还是不要用它刻别的了。。。
<jimmyxu> happyaron: +1 俺这儿良品率能有 50% 就满足了…
<emacsyin> jimmyxu: brasero本来是有视频项目阿，但我把mpeg格式的视频添加进去，不能刻录
<edison0354> soiamso: 恩
<edison0354> happyaron: 我nero是100%
<happyaron> jimmyxu: 我都用k3b
<happyaron> edison0354: k3b 100%、
<edison0354> happyaron: 水果有idvd这种东西……
<emacsyin> edison0354: 到时候表演节目他们学校都是用VCD播放音乐的
<alpha080> Choose the mode of vcd
<jimmyxu> k3b +1 emacsyin
<happyaron> edison0354: win下nero飞过两张
<emacsyin> jimmyxu: 你是说用k3b吗
<jimmyxu> emacsyin: y
<edison0354> happyaron: 这和刻录机还有盘片都有关系的啊
<jimmyxu> happyaron: 所以现在都那几张RW轮着用了…
<emacsyin> jimmyxu: 视频格式用mpeg的可以吧
<happyaron> edison0354: 同样的盘，同一个刻录机
<jimmyxu> emacsyin: 应当是可以的…
<edison0354> happyaron: 额
<happyaron> jimmyxu: 呃，我刻录机坏了
<alpha080> emacsyin: gui software #devede#
<jimmyxu> happyaron: 所谓rpwt...
<emacsyin> jimmyxu: 用brasero居然不行
<edison0354> happyaron: 我win和Linux的nero都是100%
<emacsyin> alpha080: 啥意思
<happyaron> jimmyxu: 现在也不刻盘了
<jimmyxu> happyaron: 其实现在用光盘也就是引导了，one-time use那种…
<happyaron> edison0354: 不用破解版的刻录工具
<happyaron> jimmyxu: usb。。。
<happyaron> jimmyxu: liveusb
<jimmyxu> happyaron: 懒得折腾USB于是还是RW方便点
<happyaron> jimmyxu: 呵呵，usb不折腾的
<happyaron> jimmyxu: 速度也比盘快
<edison0354> jimmyxu: liveusb+1
<alpha080> 装这个devede软件
<edison0354> jimmyxu: 或者量产USB-CDROM
<emacsyin> edison0354: 这种山村小学还是用VCD播放机的
 * jimmyxu 好吧俺承认不用USB的主要原因是手头没能用的盘了…
<happyaron> jimmyxu: 呃，买一个吧，现在这东西没那么贵了
<alpha080> 你直接把mpeg视频刻录到光盘，vcd不能播
<edison0354> happyaron: ……
<jimmyxu> happyaron: 穷…
<Kandu> happyaron: 我這邊用 brasero 刻碟(cd/dvd)成功率 1 的
<edison0354> emacsyin: 上网搜刻视频VCD的方法
<happyaron> edison0354: 我用手机的mini sd卡加读卡器都能启动
<edison0354> happyaron: ……
<happyaron> jimmyxu: 呃，天天拿T跑，还说没钱买u盘用。。。
<emacsyin> edison0354: 好的，但似乎都是windows下的方法
<jimmyxu> happyaron: 对啊就因为拿着跑所以才穷了么…
<emacsyin> Kandu: 什么意思
<happyaron> Kandu: 厉害
<emacsyin> Kandu: 你用brasero的什么项目？
<happyaron> jimmyxu: 少跑一趟就省出来了。。。
<alpha080> 听我的，我用这软件给我女儿刻儿歌
<emacsyin> alpha080: 你用啥软件
<Kandu> emacsyin: happyaron 剛說 brasero 是飛盤嚴重，和我個人體驗不符
<happyaron> Kandu: 说明你rp好啊。。。
<Kandu> emacsyin: 刻錄
<emacsyin> Kandu: 哪个刻录
<happyaron> Kandu: 对了，machinelife我咋连不上了？
<alpha080> 他们的方法缺个视频转换
<jimmyxu> edison0354: 糗百的码现在都攒到40个了w
<Kandu> happyaron: 現在還連不上？
<jimmyxu> alpha080: 不是已经mpeg了么…
<Kandu> happyaron: 剛剛是 vps 那邊出過問題
<edison0354> emacsyin: 你没装瘟到死啊？
<alpha080> edison0354: sudo aptitude install devede
<emacsyin> edison0354: 还有个事，我的一个视频前面有些多余的时间，如何剪切掉
<emacsyin> edison0354: 没装阿
<edison0354> jimmyxu: 额，等我要的时候就问你要
<edison0354> alpha080: ？？？
<emacsyin> edison0354: 实在不行，这边不是也有nero吗
<happyaron> Kandu: 好像是不接受我的public key了
<alpha080> emacsyin: : sudo aptitude install devede
<emacsyin> alpha080: 好
<edison0354> emacsyin: 传说ffmpeg能剪，不会，我一般mkvtoolnix剪
<alpha080> emacsyin: openshot
<jimmyxu> emacsyin: 似乎ub自带pitivi了
<Kandu> happyaron: 哎呀，不好意思，忘記加你的了
<happyaron> jimmyxu: 下个版本就不带了
<emacsyin> edison0354: jimmyxu我用debian 的
<jimmyxu> happyaron: 放弃oneiric了…
<happyaron> Kandu: 呵呵，没事。
<alpha080> It is better than piviti
<happyaron> jimmyxu: 转debian了？
<jimmyxu> happyaron: arch
<happyaron> jimmyxu: 袜子也已经转到debian
<happyaron> 哦
<Kandu> happyaron: ssh key :)
<Kandu> happyaron: 發下
<edison0354> happyaron: 他不是UB+GNOME3？
<jimmyxu> happyaron: 本来想转debian来着结果犹豫了一下…
<emacsyin> 我记得linux下以前有个刻录软件，忘记叫什么了，在brasero前是默认安装的
<happyaron> Kandu: 稍等
<alpha080> emacsyin: openshot is a video editor software
<happyaron> edison0354: 已经对ub失望了，转投debian，加入debian pkg-gnome team
<happyaron> ji
<happyaron> jimmyxu: :
<edison0354> happyaron: ……
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> :)
<edison0354> happyaron: 都转投大便啊？
<edison0354> happyaron: 我想转投arch……
<happyaron> edison0354: 转吧
<happyaron> 哪个都一样
<jimmyxu> happyaron: 俺由于挤压下来的旧配置太杂导致当时升级之后界面乱七八糟的，但还能用
<emacsyin> alpha080: 任意视频可以直接刻录成VCD吗？
<jimmyxu> happyaron: 再升一次后xinput就空了
<happyaron> jimmyxu: 用debian吧，fcitx我罩着你，吼吼
<edison0354> happyaron: 那么多软件，用了那么多PPA，咋转啊……
<emacsyin> 最后还有个问题，网上的flash视频电影，如何下载？
<jimmyxu> happyaron: 鼠标拔出再插入能用，键盘就木有办法= =
<edison0354> emacsyin: 用神的脚本
<emacsyin> happyaron: 我是用debian的
<edison0354> emacsyin: flvcd可以解析
<emacsyin> edison0354: 哪个？
<happyaron> edison0354: 重新安装一下，你都能找到解决办法
<edison0354> emacsyin: 忘了在哪里了……
<edison0354> happyaron: 汗！
<alpha080> emacsyin: 差不多，记得先把解码的装好
<emacsyin> edison0354: 我只有可以任意转化为mp3的
<jimmyxu> happyaron: 在ub的时候fcitx经常会导致整个系统挂住，只能循环一下电源；换ibus后就木了…
<happyaron> edison0354: debian给用户的，是binary上尽可能的free choice
<edison0354> emacsyin: ？
<edison0354> happyaron: 啥意思？
<emacsyin> alpha080: : 你是说openshot吗
<happyaron> jimmyxu: 用debian吧，你是fcitx用户我可以保证你安全
<happyaron> edison0354: 就是说，debian不像ubuntu那样给你各种预设
<edison0354> happyaron: 哦
<jimmyxu> happyaron: 过阵子重装台机的时候就上debian...小黑不折腾了
<edison0354> happyaron: 这无所谓，该删的都删了……
<happyaron> edison0354: 而是给你一些可选的预设，然后你自己决定
<happyaron> edison0354: 呵呵，不是默认装哪个软件的问题
<happyaron> edison0354: 你用了就知道
<happyaron> jimmyxu: 呵呵
<Kandu> edison0354: 預設還是有的，不過不像 ubuntu 那樣不按慣例隨便改
<edison0354> happyaron: 我需要的是，源仓库足够大……
<edison0354> happyaron: 我不会换大便的……要换我肯定换个rolling的
<happyaron> edison0354: 我真不明白为啥你觉得debian的仓库小。。。
<edison0354> happyaron: 坐等你说的那个大便rolling
<Kandu> edison0354: 初用 ubuntu 都不知道配置檔在哪兒
<jimmyxu> happyaron: 对了，只装 X server 和 libgtk，然后用 ssh -X 来跑 X 程序可以的吧？
<happyaron> edison0354: 那就arch/gentoo
<emacsyin> alpha080: 你是所openshot基本上能转换所有视频吗
<happyaron> jimmyxu: 不知道
<edison0354> happyaron: 没用过啊，我不知道大便仓库多大啊，我没说小啊……
<edison0354> Kandu: 额
<happyaron> jimmyxu: 只用过完整桌面和没有桌面
<Kandu> edison0354: 所有發行版中 debian 的可算最大了 arch 的庫比較小
<happyaron> edison0354: ubuntu的仓库95%来自debian
<jimmyxu> happyaron: 酱…
<edison0354> happyaron: Kandu：哦
<Kandu> edison0354: 是說 repo 的 大小
<edison0354> Kandu: 啥是 repo 的 大小？不懂……
<Kandu> edison0354: 源的大小
<edison0354> Kandu: 哦
<happyaron> Kandu: 你邮箱是？
<Kandu> happyaron: 1123monkey gmail
<happyaron> Kandu: 已发，感谢
<happyaron> edison0354: 我感觉rolling比较麻烦，一段时间内还不现实
<stalins> 嗨
<happyaron> edison0354: 还是unstable比较好
<stalins> 大家好啊
<^k^> stalins, 好  ㍩ 
<happyaron> edison0354: 虽然可能出现各种小故障，但是很舒服，袜子就用debian unstable去了
<happyaron> edison0354: 你用gnome3的话，他还可以帮忙
<happyaron> edison0354: 用输入法我可以帮忙
<edison0354> happyaron: 额，unstable和testing能差多少？
<happyaron> edison0354: 少的差10天，多的差100天
<happyaron> edison0354: unstable最新
<stalins> 我神奇的发现我的chrome上的google香港……
<Kandu> happyaron: :) aron 密碼 aron 試試吧
<edison0354> happyaron: 比testing还新？
<happyaron> edison0354: 在unstable呆10天没有新bug，也没有其他阻碍因素的时候，进入testing
<happyaron> Kandu: 马上
<happyaron> Kandu: 不是用public key认证的吗？
<edison0354> happyaron: 那sid是干啥的？
<happyaron> edison0354: sid = unstable
<edison0354> happyaron: 哦，就那个rolling的？
<Kandu> happyaron: 嗯，所以我才放心大膽得說出密碼了
<happyaron> Kandu: hehe
<happyaron> edison0354: rolling可能要在testing的基础上改
<jimmyxu> happyaron: 刚fcitx又卡死了…
<edison0354> happyaron: 不是说sid就是rolling的？
<happyaron> jimmyxu: 呃
<edison0354> jimmyxu: ……
<happyaron> edison0354: 不是啊。
<edison0354> happyaron: 额
<happyaron> edison0354: sid是滚动的，但是不够稳定
 * TopWinStudio1 lsmod我想按照字母排序怎么实现？？
<jimmyxu> TopWinStudio1: | sort
<happyaron> edison0354: testing现在是比较稳定，但是它没有成为rolling的原因是每两年会freeze一次
<happyaron> edison0354: 为新版发布做准备。
<stalins> ME test
<TopWinStudio1> jimmyxu: thx
<happyaron> jimmyxu: 所以testing用着用着就成stable了
<happyaron> jimmyxu: 呃，发错人
<happyaron> edison0354:
<jimmyxu> = =
<Kandu> happyaron: 已經上來了?
<edison0354> happyaron: 哦
<happyaron> Kandu: 嗯
<happyaron> Kandu: 内核好新啊
<happyaron> edison0354: unstable用着就和开发版的ubuntu差不多
<edison0354> happyaron: 那sid里的软件会升大版本号吗？
<Kandu> happyaron: 嗯，為了 archlinux 更新的
<happyaron> edison0354: 会的
<edison0354> happyaron: 你说开发版UB我就有阴影了……
<happyaron> edison0354: debian最新的，不至于一下子让所有人崩溃的，都在unstable
<happyaron> edison0354: 更加激进而没有把握的东西在experimental
<edison0354> jimmyxu_: 你这是咋了……
<jimmyxu_> edison0354: ctrl-space 多敲了几次…偶然现象而已(hopefully)…
<happyaron> edison0354: 如果你用unstable+experimental，很可能比arch testing和feodora rawhide新不少。
<happyaron> 当然，用experimental得有点抗挫折能力
<jimmyxu_> happyaron: 备份不做日子甭过…
<jiero> ofan: 你要买电脑，就去美国买。
<happyaron> jimmyxu_: btrfs snapshot
<jimmyxu_> happyaron: still on ext4
<happyaron> jimmyxu_: apt很快会支持升级前snapshot，出错自动回滚
<happyaron> jimmyxu_: 把 / 换了吧，没啥问题的
<jimmyxu_> happyaron: 其实只要不panic其他都好说…
<happyaron> 嗯
<mike-w> 学linux c是不是先得学点操作系统？
<happyaron> mike-w: 不用专门学
<jimmyxu_> mike-w: 手册第七节和 intro 看看
<happyaron> mike-w: 没事用用系统，不会的去找找就行
<mike-w> jimmyxu_: 啊
<happyaron> jimmyxu_: panic可以用live media然后chroot进去搞定
<jimmyxu_> happyaron: 上次panic把它静置过夜然后莫名其妙就好了…= =
<happyaron> 。。。
<happyaron> jimmyxu_: 这也有0day问题？？
<jimmyxu_> edison0354: 哦也可能是刚光看糗百没发来着…
<mike-w> jimmyxu_: 进程的ID到底时干什么的？是标示作用，那为什么标示？
<ofan> jiero: 美国更便宜么?
<edison0354> jimmyxu_: ………………
<jimmyxu_> happyaron: 不知道…该沉淀的都沉淀了么= =
<happyaron> jimmyxu_: 我前几天升级udev，然后没升级libudev和libgudev，开机就进busybox
<jimmyxu_> happyaron: 不认root了？
<happyaron> jimmyxu_: 嗯
<edison0354> happyaron: jimmyxu_: 你俩俩高三的在这里淡定的聊天……
<happyaron> edison0354: 忙一周了，昨晚还失眠了。。。
<jimmyxu_> happyaron: 上次装grub玩脱了然后进了无数次busybox...
<jimmyxu_> edison0354: 十来天了，准考证还没到手呢…
<Kandu> mike-w: pid uid gid ppid pgid sid 你是說哪個？
<edison0354> jimmyxu_: 你还打算去考？
<mike-w> Kandu: 。。。明白进程ID的左右了，那有效用户ID是什么？
<jimmyxu_> mike-w: 翻译：进程ID、用户ID、组ID、父进程ID、进程组ID、会话ID  :P Kandu
<jimmyxu_> mike-w: 判断权限时候所用的那个用户id // 应该是这样吧？
<jimmyxu_> edison0354: 得有证啊要不咋报到…
<kanoe> ChanServ, 问你个为题呗
<jimmyxu_> kanoe: 那个不说话的…
<Kandu> mike-w: 為了足夠的權限，所以有有效id
<mike-w> jimmyxu_: 是
<Kandu> mike-w: 真正的問題應該是，真實 id 是什麼/作用
<kanoe> 嘿嘿
<happyaron> jimmyxu_: 哈哈
<kanoe> jimmyxu_, 那问你个问题呗
<mike-w> jimmyxu_: 不过UID不行吗？UID不也只有一个。。。
<jimmyxu_> mike-w: su/sudo
<happyaron> jimmyxu_: 你不用考的
<jimmyxu_> happyaron: 是啊…到时候到考场乱入下去= =开考前跑掉
<kanoe> ubuntu 下面 音标显示位方框是什么情况啊~
<happyaron> jimmyxu_: 哈哈
<mike-w> jimmyxu_: 什么意思，切换到root？搞甚...
<Kandu> mike-w: 比如更改密碼的命令，普通用戶也要有權限更改系統文件，所以它的有效 id 必須是夠用(一般是  root)
<happyaron> jimmyxu_: 我有同学考了290分跑掉了
<jimmyxu_> happyaron: 陕西似乎保送了的都没考过…没这先例
<mike-w> Kandu: 共用？
<jimmyxu_> microcai: 够用
<kanoe> jimmyxu_,  ubuntu 下面 音标显示位方框是什么情况啊~
<happyaron> jimmyxu_: 呵呵
<mike-w> Kandu: 我繁体字认得不好...
 * TopWinStudio1 咨询一下，有没有多少类似于 | sort | grep  | more这样的命令？从哪里能学习到？？还有就是要系统学习一下这些命令看什么书比较好/？
<happyaron> jimmyxu_: 我这里有保送了然后回去跑考个状元的
<mike-w> Kandu: EUID必须够用是什么意思？
<jimmyxu_> TopWinStudio1: man
<TopWinStudio1> jimmyxu_: man我知道，我就想知道怎么系统地将所有命令分类，然后学习的书。
<jimmyxu_> 鸟哥那本不错应该，O'REILLY似乎也有本shell指南什么的…
<Kandu> mike-w: 這樣，普通用戶執行 passwd 命令才能更改 go-wx 的系統文件
<jimmyxu_> happyaron: 那都是神…
<TopWinStudio1> jimmyxu_: 哦。那就学习下鸟哥那本。谢谢。
<edison0354> jimmyxu_: 动物世界那本shell指南很好……
<mike-w> Kandu: go-wx?
<TopWinStudio1> 哦。
<jimmyxu_> edison0354: 乌龟壳？翻译渣了…
<happyaron> jimmyxu_: 翻译ugh去
<Kandu> mike-w: uid gid 分為 真實/有效，要不 google 下 :)
<edison0354> jimmyxu_: 很渣吗……
<jimmyxu_> happyaron: 版权…
<happyaron> jimmyxu_: 没事
<happyaron> jimmyxu_: 先翻吧，等我考完我去搞定
<mike-w> Kandu: 我在啃baidu...
<jimmyxu_> edison0354: 看到不少错误…
<mike-w> Kandu: 我先研究下..
<jimmyxu_> edison0354: 哦可能也不算错误，就是很别扭的地方吧…
<happyaron> jimmyxu_: 翻吧，不要等我开工。。。
<Evanescence> 怎么列出当前的PPA源的列表阿？
<jimmyxu_> happyaron: 于是 dump core 还是翻译成吐核咯？
<happyaron> jimmyxu_: 在书中没问题
<jimmyxu_> Evanescence: cat /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<jiejie> 123
<emacsyin> 我的mplayer播放VCD只有声音没有视频
<jimmyxu_> happyaron: 嗯写白板上了…
<Evanescence> jimmyxu_: thx
<happyaron> jimmyxu_: 加油翻啊，这个project咱们争取快点搞定。。。
<happyaron> jimmyxu_: ugh相当有意思，哈哈
<jimmyxu_> happyaron: 吐核啊吐核…
<happyaron> hoho
<Gun^Rose> 吐核？
<edison0354> jimmyxu_: 这个吐核已经成了经典吐槽对象了啊
<happyaron> jimmyxu_: 先找找原来的那个翻译，我觉得挺好玩的也
<happyaron> edison0354: 有个人翻译了一小部分，很有意思
<jimmyxu_> happyaron: http://net.ytu.edu.cn/share/%D7%CA%C1%CF/Unix%CD%B4%BA%DE%D5%DF%CA%D6%B2%E1.htm
<jimmyxu_> Gun^Rose: dump core
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<happyaron> 嗯
<jimmyxu_> happyaron: 不过这个不全？
<happyaron> edison0354: 看jimmy的那个链接
<happyaron> jimmyxu_: 这个只有非常少的一部分，而且还有翻译者自己加的东西
<edison0354> jimmyxu_: 话说你是男的还女的？
<jimmyxu_> edison0354: M
<edison0354> happyaron: 额，以前好像说过这个吧
<edison0354> jimmyxu_: 额
<jimmyxu_> happyaron: 这样…看上去挺多= =
<happyaron> edison0354: 我们打算翻译完整版
<edison0354> jimmyxu_: 和邪社的jimmy我一直不知道是男的还女的……
<happyaron> jimmyxu_: 呵呵
<happyaron> jimmyxu_: 加油吧，我想很多人都很期待
<jimmyxu_> edison0354: 不是一只…//jimmy就不是个女名吧
<edison0354> jimmyxu_: 不知道……
<edison0354> jimmyxu_: jimmy是jim的昵称？
<jimmyxu_> edison0354: 是，基于字典
<happyaron> jimmyxu: 加油加油
<happyaron> jimmyxu: 我考完就回来加入
<Guest81534> hello
<^k^> Guest81534, 好  ㍪ 
<jimmyxu> happyaron: GIMP 2.7.2 的 splash 很有创意www
<Guest81534> gimp今天刚更新。还没用。
<happyaron> jimmyxu: 贴图
<jimmyxu> hxxp://git.gnome.org/browse/gimp/plain/data/images/gimp-splash.png
<happyaron> 哈哈
<c> :exit
<edison0354> jimmyxu: 好诡异的splash
<emacsyin> 我安装mplayer-gui出现这个错误： E: /var/cache/apt/archives/mplayer-gui_2%3a1.0~rc3++final.dfsg1-1_i386.deb: 正试图覆盖 /usr/bin/gmplayer，它同时被包含于软件包 mplayer 2
<jimmyxu> edison0354: 据说是用gimp的另一个意思了…
<jimmyxu> edison0354: hxxp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gimp_(sadomasochism)
<mike-w> 用folk（）创建子进程后，父子进程在干一样的事吗？
<jimmyxu> mike-w: 对，所以一般都判断返回值来决定干什么
<mike-w> jimmyxu: 同样的事情做两遍，还是共同做一件事？
<jimmyxu> mike-w: 两遍
<mike-w> jimmyxu: 那有什么意义？
<jimmyxu> mike-w: 比如让子进程继续去做一个任务（很费时或者daemon），而父进程退出从而用户能立即得到提示符
<Guest13247> hello!
<mike-w> jimmyxu: 不过用folk（）创建的子进程和父进程一样。。
<Guest13247> any chinese input method for jfbterm ? it will be nice if aptitude can get one.
<mike-w> jimmyxu: 是不是相当于后台？
<happyaron> Guest13247: ucimf
<jimmyxu> mike-w: fork() 函数在子进程中返回0，在父进程中返回子进程的pid。具体它们各自干什么就不是fork的事情了
<Guest13247> happyaron: thanks
<mike-w> jimmyxu: 貌似懂了
<Guest13247> happyaron: oh! no.aptitude just can`t get ucimf...
<happyaron> Guest13247: 你用什么系统
<Guest13247> happyaron: ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS
<clarezoe> 有人用webqq 增强版吗
<myke2> 谁用pidgin
<happyaron> Guest13247: ppa:ucimf-dev/stable
<Guest13247> happyaron: wait
<myke2> pidgin的发送快捷键如何设置
<Guest13247> happyaron: ppa command not found.........
<emacsyin> clarezoe: 不然直接用网页
<myke2> Guest13247: 在软件源设置中添加的
<Guest13247> myke2: which mirror please?
<lemonhall> edison0354: ...........
<lemonhall> edison0354: 看了7部电影。。。恶心了
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<Evanescence> Guest13247: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:.....
<Guest13247> Evanescence wait.
<clarezoe_> emacsyin:   是啊，就是好奇，装了一下，结果只显示半个屏
<Evanescence> Guest13247: then run update
<myke2> Guest13247: 其他软件 -> 添加 -> 输入那个ppa地址
<myke2> Evanescence: 你term出了什么问题, 怎么会不能输入中文
<Guest13247> myke2 .........i don`t have x11.........
<clarezoe_> 我用ubuntu 11.04但是empathy在indicator里不显示
<emacsyin> lemonhall: 哪里有电影看
<emacsyin> linux下有没有好的在线看电影的方法
<Evanescence> myke2: I do not know, can not only in irssi terminal
<lemonhall> emacsyin: ..........
<lemonhall> emacsyin: PPTV
<emacsyin> lemonhall: 我去找找看
<emacsyin> lemonhall: 是不是只能用sudo 打开pptv?
<Evanescence> clarezoe_: icon is at bottom of screen if your env is Unity
<Evanescence> clarezoe_: when you put your cursor at the right-bottom of screen , it will display
<emacsyin> 我的ppstream装了居然找不到了
<clarezoe_> Evanescence, 谢谢，可能我说得不清楚，我是指大panel上的那个小信封的menu下面不显示，以前是显示chat的
<myke2> Evanescence: 什么终端模拟器?
<Evanescence> myke2: gnome-terminal
<clarezoe_> Evanescence, ok, never mind. 我点右上角我的用户名修改状态就跳出来了。
<myke2> Evanescence: 换一个
<Evanescence> myke2: when I relogin IRC after logout will fixed, weird ....
<clarezoe_> 不过每次连接都显示"the connection is untrusted. blablabla", 我连接的是gtalk帐号
<myke2> Evanescence: 什么意思?
<myke2> Evanescence: 你用lilyterm看下
<Evanescence> clarezoe_: me too
<clarezoe_> Evanescence, ahha是bug吗？
<myke2> Evanescence: 或者xterm
<Evanescence> clarezoe_:I guess that GFW cheated my package at first, but do not now
<Evanescence> myke2: ok
<jiero> NoIE: 别跑 回到 #gamepj来
<myke2> Evanescence: xterm -fa default -bg black -fg white
<clarezoe_> Evanescence, 我不受gfw影响，我在国外
<Evanescence> myke2: no lilyterm, use urxvt, but its color is urgly
<Evanescence> clarezoe_: wow
<myke2> Evanescence: xterm -fa default -bg black -fg white
<Evanescence> back sooner
<Guest13247> ...
<yao_ziyuan> 希望了解一下比较客观的中文论坛。大陆的自然都很限制，海外的有个 万维读者网 的论坛也充满了五毛。台湾的 ptt 印象里不错。
<clarezoe_> 还有我的empathy窗口很丑，好像没有用系统的appearence的设置，不知道问题大哪里
<Evanescence> myke2: shit, same issue
<myke2> Evanescence: 换weechat
<myke2> Evanescence: aptitude install weechat
<Evanescence> myke2: in my plan list, but I need to learn it at first , but I can connect u-cn now, can U tell me command in weechat ?
<myke2> Evanescence: 几乎和irssi一致, /connect freenode --> /join #ubuntu-cn
<Evanescence> myke2: I forget irssi's server command etc, becuase I use auto in config , OMG
<Evanescence> myke2: I can deal with this
<myke2> Evanescence: weechat中只要/connect freenode
<Evanescence> myke2: weechat is better than irssi,
<Evanescence> myke2: weechat choose port automatically ?
<Evanescence> myke2: and server ?
<myke2> Evanescence: y
<myke2> Evanescence: 不能说better
<Evanescence> myke2: why ? I like weechat vir split, it is cool in awesome, but irssi can not
<Evanescence> done
<myke2> Evanescence: 不能输入中文?
<Evanescence> 好了。。。。
<Evanescence> 奇怪的问题
<Evanescence> 看来要配置weechat了，好多碍眼的消息阿。。。。
<myke2> Evanescence: 我从不配置
<myke2> Evanescence: 登陆/登出都保留的
<Evanescence> myke2: shit, disabled now again. I do not know where is it , the issue
<myke2> Evanescence: 换terminal
<Evanescence> so many guys quit and in ,
<myke2> Evanescence: 你默认什么输入法?
<Evanescence> myke2: default is ibus
<myke2> Evanescence: 换ibus吧
<myke2> Evanescence: ubuntu 11.04?
<myke2> Evanescence: 换掉ibus吧
<myke2> Evanescence: 换fcitx
<myke2> Evanescence: aptitude install fcitx-sunpinyin
<Evanescence> myke2: yes, I used fcitx, but it will stop suddenly, make terminal stop too, then crash
<myke2> Evanescence: 不会吧
<myke2> Evanescence: ibus却容易崩溃
<Evanescence> myke2: fcitx-subpinyin is a fcitx with addition sunpinyin ?
<myke2> Evanescence: y
<myke2> Evanescence: 如果你五笔的话不要sunpinyin, 直接换一个table
<Evanescence> myke2: 又好了， 阿， 受不了了，不过这个是个好机会，让我大多数时间在英文IRC里混
<^k^> 新⇨ 服务器基础应用 • samba安装失败，请高手指导 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=332233&p=2338374 sam@sam-P13-K01:~$ sudo apt-get install samba 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 建议安装的软件包： smbldap-tools ldb-tools 下列【新】软件包将被安装： samba 升级了 0 个软件包，新安装了 1  ...
<lemonhall> ibus慢，但是很稳定
<Evanescence> lemonhall: 恩，
<Evanescence> lemonhall: 还有界面很old
<myke2> ibus还稳定啊......
<Evanescence> myke2: 看来不同的人用的概率不同阿。。。大概
<linsuxy> linux服务器可以玩些什么啊
<myke2> Evanescence: 换输入法可以im-switch, 也可以用"语言工具"
<myke2> gebjgd: 你是否用gnome?
<wsdjeg> 求助
<gebjgd> myke2, 不用
<gebjgd> myke2, 不用gnome
<wsdjeg> 如何恢复firefox默认的书签
<wsdjeg> 好多默认的书签都没有了
<Evanescence> myke2: after im-switch -s fcitx, can not use C-space now
<alvin_rxg> wsdjeg: 默认书签没一个有用的吧
<wsdjeg> 有用的阿
<wsdjeg> 怎么恢复？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 这么好的天气，太遗憾了
<Evanescence> myke2: never mind, read book or finish tasks
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 是啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 恩，我还在公司
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 那项目还没完结
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 加班呢？
<gebjgd> al
<alvin_rxg> 晕
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 恩
<myke2> Evanescence: 启动下fcitx, 比如Alt+F2
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 就我一个人
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 老板和那个奥地利小哥在南德
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 加班没钱的吧？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 合同里写的是没有
<myke2> gebjgd: 命令行控制网络连接是否nm-cli?
<gebjgd> myke2, 没用过
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 呃
<myke2> gebjgd: nmcli
<emacsyin> 请问，如何把土豆网站等视频下载下来？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 但是据说有primäre
<gebjgd> 年底分红
<alvin_rxg> 那不错
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 等美国项目完了，我就自己独立做项目了
<myke2> emacsyin: kisstudou?
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 强
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 钱多了才是王道
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 相信你已经有很多了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没有
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 连车都没有
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 还有钱
<myke2> Evanescence: 你用awesome的?
<Evanescence> myke2: started, but can not apply, alright, forget it,
<Evanescence> myke2: yeah
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 力争35岁买bmw
<myke2> Evanescence: 那用mod + R
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不用35岁吧……
<myke2> Evanescence: 还不行?
<emacsyin> myke2: 是不是有个kisstudou？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 用吧。。。。。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 相信你不出两年就有了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没戏吧
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不是吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 哪有那么快
<emacsyin> myke2: 怎么搞哦
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 尽力吧
<myke2> emacsyin: 问google
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不出2年会有辆二手车
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, bmw还是梦
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 二手 bmw
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, .......
<myke2> Evanescence: 在终端下启动fcitx
<myke2> Evanescence: 看输出结果
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 应该有吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 确实有。。。。
<Evanescence> myke2: fcitx -d, ok
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没打算。还是买辆实用的
<myke2> Evanescence: 成功启动?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 奢侈品太贵
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<Evanescence> myke2: yeah, forget it, never mind chinese,
<myke2> Evanescence: Ctrl + Return 不能启动?
<metbsd> Ææ¹Ö
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 肠男呢
<metbsd> ÎҵĶ¼ÊÇÂÒÂ룿
<cuihao> 喔，乱码
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 在家玩代码
<Evanescence> myke2: yes, god, I give up, let me go,
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 他毕业了吧
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 就这几个月了
<metbsd> why all wrong chars
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 让他抓紧
<myke2> Evanescence: 你 用户 登出重新登陆看
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 之后他要继续读master？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不用抓紧了，他都安排好了，9月他就master了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 什么方向？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 没问，估计是雷达、通信之类的
<Evanescence> myke2: you are so strong, ok , follow you
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 还是做大型机械控制方面挣钱
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 刚开始也没钱吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 还行
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 大型机械控制确实钱多。但是就是压力大
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我是不知道以后跑自动化还是啥……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 和普通的应用编程不是一个级别
<alvin_rxg> 嗯
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你做的东西必须没有bug
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 出了bug就是几万欧的随时
<alvin_rxg> 那是……
<gebjgd> 损失
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 所以网页编程钱少啊
<alvin_rxg> 是啊……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 自动化不错
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 争取进个大公司，做控制编程
<alvin_rxg> 呃……
<myke2> linux下的dir是干麽的
<bluek> myke2:不知道哈，dos 也是这个。
<myke2> dir不是ls的符号链接
<Lavande> teeworlds有没有人玩
<alvin_rxg> Lavande: 有
<Lavande> alvin_rxg: 现在？
<alvin_rxg> Lavande: 现在没
<bluek> myke2:dir=ls吧。就好比more=less
<cuihao> dir: aliased to ls -lSrah
<bluek> myke2:兄弟，昨天谢谢你啊。
<myke2> bluek: more和less不能相提并论
<bluek> 我现在是多点触控
<myke2> bluek: 你没更新系统吧, 只是内核
<alpha080_> tuoji
<alpha080_> 驼鸡
<bluek> myke2:哦哦，对于我来说是分屏哈，没注意那么多。嗯，是的，没更新，只是内核
 * Lavande 广告：teeworlds开打，进来搜服务器Lavande's TW SVR
 * kowalski 一觉醒来
<alvin_rxg> Lavande: 直接给 ip 吧
<bluek> myke2:不过有一个问题出来了哈哈哈。。。我的显卡驱动不行了哈。我一下子升到了39
<kowalski> *.****.************************************************************
<myke2> bluek: 你是 happyaron 的ppa更新的吧
<bluek> myke2:我先说一下我的步骤，你就明白了。
<Lavande> alvin_rxg: 222.45.163.48
<alvin_rxg> Lavande: 端口呢？
<o0o0> `dir' is equivalent to `ls -C -b'
<bluek> myke2:升级完kernel，我开始hwware,自动装，可是装不上。于是我上官方网站下载。结果装上了，可是重启发现没用，我又看了hwware，发现有一个remove，这个告诉我是装上了。可是就是不能用，于是我直接remove，没有进/usr/share/ati/里面删。
<Lavande> al
<Lavande> alvin_rxg: 应该是默认的吧，8303
<bluek> myke2:于是，按install，开源的ati，结果出错。还说有一个包被损坏，装不上去。
<bluek> myke2:于是，我一下子把kernel升到39,本来是38，结果问题依旧。
<myke2> bluek: 你是用happyaron的ppa更新内核吧
<bluek> myke2:我到/usr/share/ati/下面发现有两个，一个是amduninstall.sh,还有一个是atiuninstall.sh，可是怎么也删不了，可能是上次我直接remove了，没有./删除。所以。。。
<alvin_rxg> Lavande: 不玩了……ping 500+...
<bluek> myke2:没有，我直接下载的deb包。
<Lavande> alvin_rxg: 估计是我网络不好……
<ofan>  为什么乐于升级内核?
<bluek> myke2:然后autoremove 旧内核
<alvin_rxg> Lavande: 距离太远了，8k km
<Lavande> alvin_rxg: 唉，杯具，昨天有人说ping我300，主要是铁通比较烂，我ping国外服务器平均都400+
<bluek> myke2:编绎时间太长了，我等不了。也怕出错。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, win7 starter慢不是一般的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我都想骂街了
<myke2> bluek: 万不得已不编译的
<alvin_rxg> Lavande: 那你 filter 添加 ping 上限 100 能有多少？
<bluek> myke2:现在我的3d跑不起来，显卡性能打了折扣哈。。。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 就1分钟哇
<myke2> bluek: 最好是更新系统
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 什么就1分钟？
<myke2> bluek: 其他方法很容易弄出问题
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: win7s 启动时间
<Lavande> alvin_rxg: 没有啊，除非坛子里有个童鞋建的，在国内，稍微好一点
<bluek> myke2:除了更新系统，没办法解决ati问题了吗？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不是启动时间的问题
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 是响应时间的问题
<alvin_rxg> Lavande: teeworlds 在国内就这么悲剧……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 比opensuse 都慢
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 啥相应
<bluek> myke2：可是我实在是不喜欢那个u界面
<bluek> myke2：听说也不稳定
<bluek> myke2：gnome习惯了。。。
<myke2> bluek: 内核不稳定造成的问题远比1,2个软件不稳定造成的问题大
<Lavande> alvin_rxg: 所以我经常被外国人虐啊……速度跟不上
<alvin_rxg> Lavande: 那你 ping < 200 的有么？
<myke2> bluek: 11.04也可以gnome, 我现在就是
<bluek> myke2：。。。我今天用了一天，还挺好的哈。。
<myke2> bluek: 出了问题了哭都来不及
<alvin_rxg> Lavande: 总共 482个服务器，我这边 ping < 100 有337个
<bluek> myke2：哈哈，嗯嗯。。。晚上搞哈
<Lavande> alvin_rxg: 很少……我一般是顶着三四百的ping，不容易啊
<alvin_rxg> Lavande: 没办法咯，国内都玩中文的，没人会玩 teeworlds
 * microcai 用 shell 实现了一个 HTTP 服务器
<microcai> 囧
<bluek> myke2：那我的内核呢？我已经升到了39了啊
<Lavande> alvin_rxg: 呵呵，你是啥网络？我这铁通到晚上就特别杯具，ping小于200的只有我自己的服务器- -!
<alvin_rxg> Lavande: 我在的过……
<alvin_rxg> Lavande: 我在德国
<myke2> bluek: 38
<myke2> o0o0: 你看过dir的源代码?
<bluek> myke2：可是38 kernel貌似有bug我升到38 以后开机出现proc/device-tree
<myke2> bluek: 39还是rc
<bluek> myke2：哦哦
<myke2> bluek: 和你说了更新系统ok, 更新内核什么udev什么的没调节好就挂了
<Lavande> alvin_rxg: 羡慕中……
<Lavande> alvin_rxg: 貌似游戏里德国人挺多的
<bluek> myke2：哦哦，明白，那我现在升到了39，能降下来吗？怎么降？
<alvin_rxg> Lavande: 全小屁孩……13、14的中小学生
<Lavande> alvin_rxg: 哈哈
<alvin_rxg> Lavande: 大概有 10%以下是年龄大于20的
<c> .........
<c> 好了
<myke2> bluek: 更新系统之后应该就ok了, 不过你可能要更新2次, 一次到10.10, 再到11.04, 如果到10.10问题就了解决那无需更新
<Guest73719> jfbterm 容易死机
<Guest73719> 还是用zhcon了
<myke2> Guest73719: 用fbterm
<myke2> o0o0: 你用什么? iptables?
<myke2> o0o0: 自己配的iptables?
<bluek> myke2：知道了
<o0o0> myke2: info
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 安装好UBUNTU后的无人值守装软件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=332236&p=2338448 我有一台老电脑，刚装上了UBUNTU。有许多办公软件需要装，一个一个在软件中心选太麻烦。还有就是需要更新系统软件。能不能写个脚本之类的东西，让系统自动更新和安装软件，然后我就离开。几个小时后回来，就已经装好 ...
<alvin_rxg> Lavande: 建议玩 UrbanTerror
<Guest73719> myke2 fbterm好吗?
<Lavande> alvin_rxg: 那个我得在局域网玩，打过几次，只能早上网速快的时候玩，不然卡得不行……
<myke2> o0o0: 哦, info提示了. man没提示
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<Lavande> alvin_rxg: 而且我的显卡也不太给力，不算流畅，呵呵
<myke2> o0o0: 防火墙你用啥的? 局域网里面会不会ARP攻击什么的
<o0o0> myke2: 不用
<alvin_rxg> Lavande: 这边烂显卡 + 800MHz cpu, 可以跑 20fps
<Guest73719> @^k^ fbterm是好东西吗??? :)
<alvin_rxg> Lavande: 平均 20fps，到广阔地方就到12、3了
 * microcai http://paste.ubuntu.com.cn/86314 
<myke2> o0o0: 你电脑带出去不怕被攻击?
<microcai> bash 脚本实现的 HTTP 服务器
<microcai> 放到 inetd 里执行就可以了
<microcai> :D
<Lavande> alvin_rxg: 呵呵，画面不流畅影响发挥呢，据说EE是高手
<alvin_rxg> Lavande: 不知道她具体如何，如果可以给个分数就可以知道了
<o0o0> myke2: ...
<Lavande> alvin_rxg: 没和他打过，只是听说，反正我是菜鸟，见到谁都觉得是高手，哈哈
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<Relaed_> 大家好
<Relaed_> 好久不来了
<^k^> Relaed_, 好  ㍬ 
<linsuxy> ubuntu怎么中午啊
 * microcai help ~~~~~~
 * microcai help ~~~~~~
 * microcai help ~~~~~~
 * microcai help ~~~~~~!!!!!
<^k^> microcai:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<kowalski> -.-
<lifeng> 微菜被小k批评了
<bluek> myke2：正在更新中，希望不要出问题哈。好慢。。。
<waterloo2005> 我为什么不可以安装 language-support . 大家的情况呢？谢谢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, http://linuxtoy.org/archives/cream.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Cream: 一个新的桌面环境 — LinuxTOY
<necro__> export
<o0o0> microcai: 这个不错
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 看过
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 看起来不错
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 看起来是不错……
<o0o0> oooo: hi
<oooo> hi, all
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 相当的好看啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 动心了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那你试试吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 等明天或者晚上的时候
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我的老本子都当电视机了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 就一个2004年的本子还是arch
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 估计悬
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<wsdjeg> 嘎嘎 求人不如求己
<lemonhall> ofan: 碰上一个听上去不错的女人
<lemonhall> ofan: 致力于公益事业。。。。
<ofan> lemonhall: ...
<ofan> lemonhall: 介绍给我?
<lemonhall> ofan: 啊，29岁的大妈你想要？
<kowalski> -.-
<ofan> lemonhall: 放真相啊 先
<ofan> lemonhall: 年龄是浮云..
<kowalski> 无图无真相
<alpha080> 我不介意思
<lemonhall> ofan: 啊，不是给你说听上去不错么。。。。这都不懂
<lemonhall> alpha080: ..........
<lemonhall> alpha080: 你滚，闺女都有了
<ofan> lemonhall: 那来听听撒
<lemonhall> ofan: 就是说说。。
<lemonhall> ofan: 今天一口气看了8部电影。。伤了
<ofan> lemonhall: 兴趣都让你勾起来了.. 不能说说就算了哟
<kowalski> say it
<maya1> ~~
<lemonhall> ofan: 你那篇文章看得我心寒啊
<maya1> 哪篇
<lemonhall> ofan: 我都不敢说自己是经济学学士了
<ofan> lemonhall: 啥?
<ofan> lemonhall: 奥..
<lemonhall> ofan: 我认识几个复旦的博士。。金融学毕业的
<ofan> lemonhall: 转的.. 不过大概就这么个差距
<lemonhall> ofan: 最后博士跑过来和我讨论经济学问题，还觉得能在一个水平讨论，让我产生了个幻觉
<lemonhall> ofan: 让我觉得自己很牛
<maya1> 哈哈
<ofan> lemonhall: ...
<maya1> 还有博士用百度的呢
<lemonhall> ofan: 后来那博士过来和我讨论技术问题，我当然比他牛。。自然的
<lemonhall> ofan: 熟了以后他给我说，不是我牛，是国内博士太弱。。。
<lemonhall> ofan: 教学质量太垃圾。。。。。
<ofan> lemonhall: 额..
<alpha080> 4242
<lemonhall> ofan: 我后来和美联储的一个没毕业的博士。。。。
<lemonhall> ofan: 就聊了一篇文章就觉得。。。我擦。。招架不住啊。。
<lemonhall> ofan: 我像个小学生。。。人家是学者
<lemonhall> ofan: 哎。。。。。。
<maya1> 哈哈
<ofan> lemonhall: 这么说那篇文章跟你很对路咯
<ofan> maya1: 你哈哈个啥....
<linsuxy> 有人用gnu screen吗
<lemonhall> ofan: 这就是国内的博士和国外的博士的差别。。当然也有偏见和偶然性在里面
<lemonhall> ofan: 毕竟国外也有很怂的博士
<maya1> 晕
<maya1> ofan
<maya1> 你有意见嘛
<lemonhall> maya1: .........
<ofan> lemonhall: 你全都看完了?
<ofan> lemonhall: 里面也说了
<lemonhall> ofan: 差不多扫了一遍。。。。
<lemonhall> ofan: 你是转朋友看的？
<ofan> lemonhall: 说米国的渣博士都回国了
<ofan> lemonhall: 小组的帖子啊
<lemonhall> ofan: 你不是学经济的，无法跟你讨论
<lemonhall> ofan: 反正当年我学经济学的时候就觉得牙根都痛
<lemonhall> ofan: 72小时的课程最后被压缩到了48个小时。。。
<ofan> lemonhall: .....
<ofan> lemonhall: 无法跟我讨论还一个劲跟我说 - -
<lemonhall> ofan: 然后把大量时间都浪费在一些垃圾专业课程上。。。。
<lemonhall> ofan: 国内的教育啊，失望了
<ofan> google打不开..
<microcai> BASH 写 HTTP 服务器 真爽
<lemonhall> ofan: 出国吧，同志！！！
<maya1> 今天有人跟我说 经济学学的东西用不上
<maya1> 太虚
<kowalski> microcai: 爽..
<lemonhall> maya1: 别听他胡扯
<lemonhall> maya1: 文学更虚
<lemonhall> maya1: 你觉得用得上不？
<kowalski> 我只觉得郎咸平幽默
<lemonhall> maya1: 按这种说法，很多学科根本就别开
<alpha080> 不入门。。。
<maya1> 哦。。
<lemonhall> maya1: 关键是端正人生态度。。。。。学什么并不重要
<maya1> 恩恩
<kowalski> -,-
<lemonhall> maya1: 学个比较文学，你可以去牛津，然后回来当学者。。
<microcai> kowalski:  ! peguins
<hata> identify hata
<alpha080> 起码要提曼昆，不然也要凯恩斯
<ofan> maya1: 高中现在就减负了,天天上网...
<lemonhall> maya1: 经济学学好了一样是年薪上百万。。。。
<ofan> hata: 密码还没改 - -~!
<maya1> - -！
<microcai> kowalski:  I'm skipper
<maya1> 我二十天没回家了
<alpha080> 还姓郎的
<lemonhall> alpha080: 凯恩斯。。。谁看得懂啊
<ofan> lemonhall: 有?
<lemonhall> alpha080: 曼昆还行
<lemonhall> ofan: 有什么？
<ofan> lemonhall: 国内上百万的都是老板
<kowalski> microcai: do you need options?
<hata> ofan←␣←; 囧，你都记住了
<microcai> kowalski:   kowalski ! options !
<lemonhall> ofan: 你见识太。。。。少了吧
<ofan> hata: ..密码太简单了..
<kowalski> microcai: 哈哈
<lemonhall> ofan: 投行做到MANGER年薪就是100万了
<ofan> lemonhall: .... 我还没工作好吧
<hata> ofan←␣←; 因为没啥必要用密码
<xiaoy> 有人在UBUNTU 11.04能够安装搜狗运拼音输入法和在WINE下安装了QQ？
<ofan> lemonhall: 到管理层还会搞那写具体的工作么?
<lemonhall> ofan: 投行就3层。。。。一样做具体工作啊
<kowalski> 我总觉得管理工作难搞
<lemonhall> ofan: 一个team有时候就5个人。。你不做具体工作做啥啊
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<lemonhall> ofan: 一个人当3个人用的混蛋企业
<kowalski> BOT诈尸啦
<cuihao> hi
<lemonhall> ofan: 当程序员其实挺好的
<^k^> cuihao, 好  ㍬ 
<lemonhall> ofan: 只是容易变成胖子。。。。。。
<linsuxy> 没人用gnu screen吗
<linsuxy> 只有我用？
<ofan> lemonhall: 搞程序的做到project manager貌似都不怎么需要写代码了
<lemonhall> ofan: 你在说我么？
<linsuxy> export LANG=zh_CN.utf8 在bash就有用，到了gnu screen就无效了
<linsuxy> 这是为什么呢
<lemonhall> ofan: 我的确写代码写的不多。。。但是令一方面也说明我代码水平不算很高
<XwinX> linsuxy: export 写在哪?
<ofan> lemonhall: 貌似都是这样
<linsuxy> 在命令行上打
<lemonhall> ofan: Project manager不一定代码他代码水平很高，只是说更适合做这个，而且可以听懂组里人给出的方案，自己也能根据经验选择比较好一些的方案
<ofan> linsuxy: man bash
<ofan> linsuxy: man screen
<XwinX> linsuxy: 打了, LANG 还是原来的?
<linsuxy> man了啊，里面没提
<lemonhall> ofan: 多数是经验丰富，这么说起来我其实不是很胜任
<ofan> lemonhall: 工资一定不必下面的人少吧
<lemonhall> ofan: 不一定，不过一般是不会少的
<lemonhall> ofan: 云风那篇文章你看过没有
<ofan> lemonhall: 而且貌似也没有到百万年薪级别的
<ofan> lemonhall: 没
<lemonhall> ofan: http://9.douban.com/site/entry/180300745/
<linsuxy> XwinX, 是啊
<linsuxy> 这是为什么呢
<lemonhall> ofan: 也有啊。。。比较少
<ofan> lemonhall: 奥 我先看看
<XwinX> linsuxy: echo $LANG
<lemonhall> ofan: 腾讯曾经招聘过的数据挖掘项目经理，就要有电信级别的数据挖掘经验
<linsuxy> zh_CN.utf8
<lemonhall> ofan: 年薪45W
<lemonhall> ofan: 没有100W。。。。。
<XwinX> linsuxy: 那不是改过来了?
<lemonhall> ofan: 说实话，等到你年薪过20W的时候，多半都是猎头来着你了。。
<lemonhall> ofan: 你不需要着工作
<linsuxy> 但是中文显示乱码
<ofan> lemonhall: 20W能干点啥
<stalins> 为什么wget的下载速度要比chrome快呢？
<XwinX> linsuxy: export LANG=zh_CN.UTF-8
<lemonhall> ofan: 你是觉得少？
<ofan> lemonhall: 娶个老婆都得好几百万呢
<XwinX> linsuxy: utf-8 大写试试
<lemonhall> ofan: 挺好，有志向~~~~~
<XwinX> linsuxy: 还有 LC_ALL
<ofan> lemonhall: 更别说娶个漂亮老婆...
<XwinX> stalins: chrome 不好呗
<stalins> ……
<lemonhall> alpha080: 你闺女漂亮不？
<stalins> 这理由……
<lemonhall> ofan: 那不一定啊，你在学校找好一个。。。
<ofan> lemonhall: 人家的还是幼齿,乃不要想了
<stalins> 莫非协议不一样？
<lemonhall> ofan: ...................
<jiero> stalins: 因为wget是世界最快，还没有被超越。
<stalins> ……
<stalins> 好吧
<lemonhall> ofan: 2岁的小女孩，等到能娶，要等19年
<alpha080> 说实在，不漂亮
<lemonhall> ofan: 擦。。。我都快50了。。。。
<linsuxy> 试了，不行啊， XwinX
<stalins> 我是不是应该考虑用wget下个ubuntu studio试试……
<hata> jiero←␣←; 为什么说wget是世界最快?
<lemonhall> ofan: 除非我是千万身价。。否则我都不好意思向 alpha080 提亲啊。。。我摔
<linsuxy> aria2早就超过wget老掉牙的
<XwinX> linsuxy: 按理说, screen 没个问题的啊
<lemonhall> ofan: 就这我还没考虑20年的通胀问题呢。。。。。
<ofan> alpha080: 扁他吧?
<XwinX> linsuxy: 是不是他记住编码了
<alpha080> 提亲？做梦去吧
<ofan> alpha080: 我看不下去了...!
<lemonhall> alpha080: ..........................
<XwinX> linsuxy: C_a : 输入encoding 看看
<lemonhall> alpha080: 擦
<hata> 那女孩不是已经卖给我了吗
<kowalski> 哈哈
<ofan> ....
<lemonhall> hata: ....................
<alpha080> 你配不上俺闺女的
<ofan> 一个比一个...
<kowalski> 你们
<hata> 叉，我还在等收货
<lemonhall> 你们这写禽兽啊。。。
<lemonhall> 2岁都不放过
<hata> 涨价了？
<ofan> lemonhall: 你是兽王..
<kowalski> HohO
<lemonhall> ofan: 我又砸了？
<kowalski> 兽王瓜比？
<lemonhall> ofan: 我很纯情的啊。。。。
<hata> 亏我尿片都买好了
<kowalski> grubby
<lemonhall> hata: .........
<kowalski> hata: 看样子要自己用了
<lemonhall> hata: 你是砸，现在就像收货？
<lemonhall> hata: 源氏物语？？？
<lemonhall> hata: 从小培养情人？
<hata> lemonhall←␣←; 你思想太鬼畜了
<lemonhall> hata: ..........
<kowalski> -.-
 * lemonhall 我怎么成了这个频道最邪恶的存在了？
<kowalski> 你们都中毒了
 * lemonhall 混蛋
<linsuxy> XwinX, unknown command "export"
 * kowalski 需要一些植物来打败这些僵尸
 * lemonhall 去看电影了。。你们继续
<hata> 我有相熟的婴儿用品淘宝店，要吗？
<alpha080> 啥东西？
<kowalski> 尿片？
<alpha080> 奶粉么？
<lemonhall> hata: 2岁不用这些了吧
<alpha080> 还是玩具？
<hata> 尿片和童装什么的
<alpha080> 还要用的
<lemonhall> hata: 你果然鬼畜
<ofan> lemonhall: 在线看?
<stalins> 但似乎aria2的速度很不稳定啊……
<lemonhall> ofan: ？是啊
<ofan> lemonhall: 哪里?
<hata> 叉，这也鬼畜
<lemonhall> ofan: PPTV啊
<alpha080> 有妈咪宝贝女婴的么？发个网址
 * kowalski 发现irc比QQ还浪费时间
 * TopWinStudio1 我运行acpi_listen的时候出现这个错误，: can't open socket /var/run/acpid.socket: No such file or directory，是怎么回事呢？？
<lemonhall> ...........
<lemonhall> kowalski刚结婚？
<lemonhall> 我也想找个女人去造小人儿啊
<lemonhall> 混蛋
<hata> irc://freenode/alpha080,isnick
<hata> 操作失误= =
<alpha080> 啥？
<ofan> lemonhall: win下啊..
<myke2> o0o0: echo $TERM
<myke2> ofan: 在xterm
 * Kandu 剛發現 gdb 7 能反向調試了
<ofan> myke2: 纳尼?
<myke2> ofan: 我tput colors只有8
<ofan> myke2: 不知道额 我不用xterm现在
<myke2> ofan: 你自己term看看
<lemonhall> ofan: 在线可以看啊
<lemonhall> ofan: 有FLASH就可以了啊，还是高清的
<lemonhall> Kandu: 什么是反向调试？
<o0o0> Kandu: 用不来。。
<Kandu> lemonhall: 倒着執行
<hata> terminal怎样设置256color？
<myke2> o0o0: for ((x=0; x<=255; x++));do echo -e "${x}:\033[48;5;${x}mcolor\033[000m";done
<myke2> o0o0: 我这样能输出很多颜色
<ofan> myke2: 我这tput colors也是8,不过用脚本测试能显示256色
<lemonhall> Kandu: ..........
<hata> 例如urxvt
<lemonhall> Kandu: 这个功能我还真觉得。。。有用哎
<lemonhall> Kandu: 那可以从函数跳回到caller那里么？
<hata> 我用urxvt开不了irssi啊，亲，怎么设置256色？
<kiss_kill> gnome里面有多少快捷键啊？
<kiss_kill> 今天突然按了下win+w 效果不错
<kiss_kill> 很个性的
<myke2> happyaron: tput colors显示8 colors怎么回事
<o0o0> myke2: 和我的 tmux 一样，可以显示 256 色，只是让应用程序以为只有 8 色
<myke2> Kandu: 什么反向调试
<hata> happyaron：urxvt colors 像是2 color怎么回事
<myke2> o0o0: 只有export TERM=xterm-256color
<stalins> 似乎apt的优先级要高于aria2？
<myke2> o0o0: 似乎tput是按照TERM环境变量看的
<o0o0> myke2: 对，默认取环境变量的 TERM
<xiangfu> ping
 * tenzu 拜神拜大仙
<xiangfu> ping
<xiangfu> ping
<hata> pong
<szsloss> 谁有 MyEclipse9.0正式版的资源啊？？
<Kandu> lemonhall: 剛剛在玩反向調試
<Kandu> lemonhall: 能的
<Kandu> myke2: http://blog.csdn.net/CherylNatsu/archive/2011/05/21/6436570.aspx
<Kandu> gdb 這功能太牛屄了
<yunfan> google groups居然能正常访问了
<yunfan> Kandu: 你给的那个地址貌似是个mm的
<Kandu> yunfan: 嗯，愛遊戲的 mm
<jiero> Kandu: 爱游戏的gg
<Kandu> :D
<lsqypj> 静悄悄
<kiss_kill> :)
<iMadper> 同志们，请教个算法，我需要写个hash函数，尽量少碰撞，字符串，数量级在百万左右，会有重复字符串，应该怎么写这样的hash函数？或者有没有什么流行的算法？
<iMadper> soiamso: 话说，你算法学的怎么样~
<soiamso> iMadper: 没有学过
<void1> 为什么不用标准的crc, md5等？
<iMadper> soiamso: 那你知道这里谁的算法比较给力不？
<iMadper> void1: 要求自己写...
<XwinX> ...
<void1> iMadper: 他们都是算法啊，当然是自己写
<void1> iMadper: 你在这里求的也不是算法吗
<iMadper> void1: 哦~crc也是少碰撞的吗？
<iMadper> void1: 会不会太复杂？
<iMadper> void1: 需要一个简单一些的~
<jimmyxu> iMadper: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyclic_redundancy_check
<iMadper> jimmyxu: ok~
<void1> crc32有8位来，一般基本不太碰撞了
<void1> 看看教程，例子，很简单的
<iMadper> void1: 我是为了高效查找，如果哈希函数本身占用太多时间，就不给力了
<jimmyxu> iMadper: http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc1321
<iMadper> jimmyxu: 恩，我去看看~谢了~
<void1> iMadper: 一般来说，自己再怎么想的算法，也不可能有哪些数学家发明出来的算法好用的
<iMadper> void1: 恩，赞同，比如快排，我就想不出来
<ofan> iMadper: sha256
<iMadper> ofan: 容易实现吗？
<ofan> iMadper: 不容易...
<ofan> iMadper: 用现成的
<iMadper> ofan: 那就不考虑了...我这水平...
<iMadper> ofan: 还是自己写好，正好学习一下~
<jimmyxu> iMadper: coreutils 里就有代码…
<iMadper> jimmyxu: 恩，我去找一个研究下~~
<MeaCulpa1> .
<void0> .
<void1> ...
<void0> 哈哈~~
<o0o0> void0: 自己写就随便选吧，可能瓶颈在其他地方
<^k^> 新⇨ Ubuntu 11.10 • 求解，为什么我的电脑装ubuntu10.04完全没有问题，升级到11.04也没问题但单独装11.04或10.10就会花屏 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=332250&p=2338632 我个人认为是显卡的兼容性问题，但为什么10.04就行反而10.10和11.04反而不行了呢？当初安装10.10死活不行，各种方法，要么花屏，要么根本进不去，最后还是先装的1 ...
<void0> o0o0: 这个，瓶颈确实在这里，我同学用的线性表，要导入3小时，用红黑树的话只需要90秒钟
 * jimmyxu 没事儿乱改什么 nick…
<o0o0> void0: 你是 hash 了，那就随便选
<madper> o0o0: 我想选个好实现的哈希算法的说
<o0o0> madper: x[i] = x[i-1] * ... + ...，最好实现了，你那就花在导入上，这个效率高
<madper> o0o0: 但是要求要过滤重复的数据，所以应该是需要查找的，如果碰撞多的话，就不好查找了
<soiamso> madper: rwh 那一章 ， bloomfilter
<madper> soiamso: rwh是什么东西？
<o0o0> soiamso: 这个有错误的可能
<madper> o0o0: 用crc是完全不会碰撞吗？
<soiamso> o0o0: 碰撞就是错误了吧
 * Kowalski 归来
<o0o0> madper: 比如 crc32，32位，你说怎么和无穷多的字符串对应
<o0o0> madper: 你怎么说明 x*..+.. 这种不好
<jimmyxu> o0o0: 2^32=4294967296
<lsqypj> 大家好，opera不能打开youdu视频，出现黑屏没有声音。
<pocoyo> lsqypj: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<madper> o0o0: 我不知道呀，我需要的是计数，如果碰撞太多的话，不好查找的
<gordon3> 请问有人做过自动启动x程序吗，我用xinit启动有问题
<jhello> 大家晚上好～
<void1> 完成作业crc32足够了...
<madper> o0o0， void1: crc32只能对32位长度的来检测吗？
 * Kowalski feel hungry
<o0o0> madper: 是 hash 成 32 位的
<void1> 最后的结果是32bit
<madper> o0o0: 哦，明白了， void1
<jimmyxu> madper: 根据数据规模选择hash大小吧
<jimmyxu> madper: 2^32=4294967296, 2^64=18446744073709551616  够用了
 * tenzu 拜神拜大仙
<madper> jimmyxu: 600万
<stalins> 用guake的话w3m显示不了图片是吗？
<madper> jimmyxu: 数据都是10位左右的字符串，大约有600万条记录，用32位的应该没问题吧？
<jimmyxu> 够了…
<madper> jimmyxu: 哈哈，好了~那就好了，不用去写红黑树了~
<MaskRay> madper: 还是要考虑的……直接用数组空间有些麻烦……
<txc> 大家好
<pocoyo> txc: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<txc> pocoyo: 这个地址是？
<tusooa> ls
<txc> ^k^: 你干啥呢？
<^k^> txc, 你介意我告诉其他人：不明身份的人说我做的事情。  ㍮ 
<txc> ^k^: 又泡美眉呢？
<^k^> txc, 你和你的女孩。  ㍮ 
<txc> ^k^: 哇，你怎么知道的，她刚走……
<^k^> txc, 我很高兴你留下深刻印象。  ㍮ 
 * Kowalski 饥肠辘辘
<madper> MaskRay: 有什么麻烦的？开辟一个600万的数组，电脑会移除吗？？
<madper> stack overflow
<MaskRay> madper: crc32 后的结果是32位的，[2,2^32)
<MaskRay> madper: crc32 后的结果是32位的，[0,2^32)
<yunfan> telnet fettemama.org 1337 有意思
<MaskRay> madper: 600万，空间要开个10倍以上冲突才少吧
<MaskRay> madper: 如果某个位置存放了100+个字符串……
<cuihao> C语言怎么快速获取某个数字第一个1的位置？
<cfy> cuihao: 用log10获取位数,然后整除一下?
<cuihao> =。=
<cuihao> 还是浮点运算...
<cuihao> 哦，我说二进制
<cuihao> > < 莫非用内联汇编BSF指令...
<MaskRay> cuihao: __builtin_clz
<cuihao> MaskRay: 喔，这个高级……原来GCC可以直接使用汇编指令。
<wsdjeg> gcc是什么阿
<MaskRay> cuihao: 嗯，就是用 bsr 实现的
<cuihao> 额，GNU的编译器集合
<MaskRay> cfy: haskell 的 pattern match 非常舒服
<Kandu> MaskRay: 順向掃描用什麼？
<bluek> 太慢了，十来k的更新。。。
<xwj> 为什么使用linux系统？
<MaskRay> Kandu: “順向掃描”？
<bluek> xwj:在问我吗？
<xwj> 大家都可以讨论一下
<Kandu> MaskRay: 哦，找到了 __builtin_ctz
<bluek> 因为ms垃圾，越用越慢，还不稳定。
<bluek> 蓝屏，死机，killer不掉进程
<bluek> 还收费，这个要钱那个要钱。统统都要钱。
<bluek> 太多太多
<bluek> 还自作聪明
<bluek> 把我当猪看。
<xwj> 软件开发方面呢？用linux比较有用吗？
<xwj> 现在有谁使用ubuntu11版？用起来怎么样？
<Ereanor> 终于周末了……忙碌的一周终于要结束了……
<xwj> 你是上班族？
<bluek> 我正在升级中
<bluek> 未可知也
<hata> xwj←␣←; 每个版本都差不多
<pocoyo> http://luo.bo/8454/
<yunfan> Ereanor: 都过了一天了 明天以后 又要上班了
<Ereanor> 上班族……还是单休
<Ereanor> 苦逼的人生啊……
<xwj> 什么工作的？
<gordon_> xwj, 我在用1104,还行，跟10.04没啥差异，unity不太习惯，还用gnome
<jiero> gg
<jiero> 晚安。
<Ereanor> 电子电气行业
<xwj> 我还在用10.10,觉得太新版本可能不太稳定
<gordon_> 嗯，我的N卡似乎支持不太稳定
<Ereanor> 上上网还是很稳定的
<xwj> 电子电气行业怎么样？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 6park上有个美剧不错
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 丧尸的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不看的……
<Ereanor> 电子电气很广泛，我们只是做电子产品加工、研发，整天跟傻逼CAD打交道。
<yunfan> 电气行业工作电脑用什么系统
<Ereanor> 自动化的就不清楚了
<Ereanor> 貌似里面那个系统是Windows Nt几，集成了一个日本的系统软件
<xwj> 单片机这个东西你们会吗？
<Ereanor> 没研究过
<xwj> 我们正在学电路，感觉挺复杂的
<yunfan> Ereanor: 你们做什么产品的
<madper> MaskRay: 其实不用碰撞特别少...
<MaskRay> madper: 就是……而且单纯用 hash 效率不一定高的……
<myke2> fighterlyt: 看着她痛苦，实在是无能为力，真希望有安乐死
<fighterlyt> 有选择生的权利，却没有选择死的权利，悲哀
<myke2> 為什麼不能珍惜生命的权力呢
<edison0354> fighterlyt: 你有选择生的权利吗？
<fighterlyt> 生指的是生存
<myke2> 人生难得
<fighterlyt> 应该由自己选择
<fighterlyt> 社会应该提供帮助
<yunfan> 生也并不是选择出来的
<xiangfu> 周末都休息了?
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我一口气看了10部电影。。。
<lemonhall> 啊，关于你母亲的问题，我建议你去看死亡医生
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<madper> void1: 还在不~
<madper> void1: 如果我用的是crc32,那么我要预先分配一个指针数组， a ［2^32］这么大，怎么申请？
<lemonhall> 深海长眠也可以去看
<madper> void1: 全局变量还是动态申请？不会暴吗？
<lemonhall> 还有另外一部是罗素。克劳的电影，也是关于安乐死的。
<lemonhall> edison0354: ...........
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我忽然才发觉，他人不在
<lemonhall> ofan blueghost cfy jyf1987 alpha大叔都不在
<xiangfu> I am here
<lemonhall> edison0354: 怎么，你怎么还在？不熄灯？
<hata> 鬼畜男在
<xiangfu> void1 why you need a[2^32] ?
<inode> test
<pocoyo> : 一对程序员恋人面对面坐着，你猜他们在做什么？——面向对象编程。（via:@NNFish） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<lemonhall> hata: 鬼畜你
<inode> lemonhall: test
<hata> 哪来一对程序员恋人
<void1> xiangfu: pls help madper, not me
<xiangfu> void1. sorry. :(
<xiangfu> madper. why you using a[2^32]. for calc crc32 we are only using crc_table[256]
<inode> lemonhall:  /set autolog_color on
<lemonhall> inode: ............
<madper> xiangfu: 这个不是出来的结果是32位的吗？
<madper> xiangfu: 不需要一个数组来存储各种可能出来的值吗？
<xiangfu> 有人知道 这个 happyaron.  Ubuntu 桌面培训  的更多信息吗？
<xiangfu> very cool
<xiangfu> what is the next? 会出书吗？有这个网页的访问统计吗： http://people.ubuntu.com/~happyaron/udc-cn/lucid-html/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu 桌面培训
<void1> madper: no, perhaps you should store your result only
<edison0354> lemonhall: 周末是12点熄灯啊
<madper> void1: 恩？那怎么索引？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 这么多人都不在啊……
<lofwind> xiangfu: 好像他忙，发邮件联系吧
<madper> void1: 稍微具体一点儿？
<void1> madper: to index what?
<madper> void1: 就是，我算出的值是265656吧，需要存在a［265656］里不是吗？
<madper> void1: 这样我定义的数组就不能小于265656了
<xiangfu> madper: one example for you: https://github.com/milkymist/milkymist/blob/master/tools/mkmmimg.c
<xiangfu> do crc32 on one file
<madper> xiangfu: 谢谢，我去看看去~
<void1> madper: store 265656 in a[0], and store the next to a[1], and so on
<madper> void1: 这样的话要浪费很多时间去查找？
<void1> xiangfu: perhaps he don't want to know how to calculate, but use
<void1> madper: yes, then you could use some sort and search algorithm
<madper> void1: 恩，好吧~话说，百万级的数据查找也很费时间吧？
<void1> madper: as you couldn't get such mount of memory, you should use space-time tradeoff.
<YoY1> :-D
<lemonhall> edison0354: 恩啊，你要熄灯了。。。
<madper> void1: 如果我用全局变量，应该能申请下来吧？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我熟悉的基友们都不在。。只有你一个好基友在。。。
<void1> madper: no, i think you can't
<lemonhall> edison0354: 果断求暖床
<madper> void1: 额..那crc16的碰撞情况多不？
<void1> the collision is acording to bits, as crc32 should get 2^32 results and crc16 only get 2^16
<madper> void1: 或者用crc24之类的，或许就可以了吧？
<madper> vo
<madper> void1: 恩，我得考虑下了...话说，stl是怎么实现的？真的好快...27秒搞定的
<madper> void1: 而且真的只用了700多mb的内存
<void1> madper: 如果你的数据量太大，那么只能用查找
<void1> 用时间换空间
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<madper> void1: 恩，我先试试看，申请不下来再用查找，感觉字符串查找应该不快，又不好排序
<void1> madper: 谁说是字符串的...你完全可以认为结果是数字
<void1> 排序也不需要计算结束之后进行，边计算就可以边插入了
<madper> void1: 哦，对，是数字，我给想成我的数据了
<madper> void1: 然后用二分查找？
<void1> madper: 随便啊
<madper> void1: 慢了，我们的作业只要求性能了..我还是先去试试看能不能申请这么大的空间吧~谢了~
 * edison0354 http://www.guao.hk/posts/i-feel-sorry-for-the-horrible-things-this-guy-has-seen.html
<knownbad> ls
<void1> madper: 哎...即使用64位os，能够申请到大空间，这也是一个很糟糕的答案...
<madper> void1: 但是，如果这样的话，速度会比红黑树还慢，那就不如红黑树了。但是用stl实现的话，hash27秒，红黑树60多秒
<madper> void1: 就是不知道stl怎么实现的
<void1> madper: 专用的搜索结构当然更快。不过要是你用红黑树实现了，还要hash干嘛?
<void1> madper: 或者就应该用hash + 红黑树
<void1> madper: 本来就是要搜索嘛，所以说是用适当的方法来搜索
<zhangkaixuan> 有没有拉肚子的童鞋...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: win上的好irc真少
<yunfan> http://www.baidu.com/s?wd=%D3%F2%C3%FB%CE%B4%BC%D3%B0%D7%C3%FB%B5%A5&pn=0  这个恐怖
<bluek> 貌似win上有一个hirc，还有一个xchat,xchat貌似还要注册。。。
<pocoyo> bluek: 也可以用erc
<pocoyo> gebjgd: erc
<bluek> pocoyo:哈，不知道，我不用win
<gebjgd> pocoyo: 不用emacs
<madper> void1: 红黑用的map，但是要求不能用stl
<myke2> madper: 什么东西?
<pocoyo> gebjgd: 你就只用erc就行 别的甭用
<gebjgd> 不用
<gebjgd> pocoyo: 那是垃圾
<microcai> shell 真 TMD 牛逼！
<microcai> 做个HTTP 服务器就只需要一百多行shell代码。
<myke2> gebjgd: win上Pidgin
<gebjgd> myke2: pidgin挂irc太慢
<pocoyo> gebjgd: firefox 插件 opera
<myke2> gebjgd: irssi什么的支持不太好
<gebjgd> myke2: 只用pidgin挂msn yahoo gtalk icq
<gebjgd> pocoyo: 算了，我就用quassel了
<myke2> gebjgd: irssi在win下是用cygwin编译的
<gebjgd> myke2: 知道
<gebjgd> myke2: 用过
<myke2> void1: 要存储什么?
<gebjgd> myke2: 1年半前
<pocoyo> gebjgd: 那你干脆别上 irc了
<gebjgd> 无聊
<madper> myke2: 要读取600万条记录，记录重复记录的次数
<myke2> madper: 怎样的记录?
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 能用就好
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: xchat太次了
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<madper> myke2: 字符串和date都有
<alvin_rxg> 准备晚餐了
<myke2> madper: 数据范围无限的?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 晚上准备烧烤
<myke2> madper: 都是date的话
<madper> myke2: 长度有限
<gebjgd> 自家阳台
<madper> myke2: 字符串不会超过15位
<alvin_rxg> 真爽，还有阳台的
<madper> myke2: 有啥思路？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 恩
<myke2> madper: 就是(2^8)^15?
<bluek> 我就用的xchat
<gebjgd> bluek: linux下好用
<gebjgd> bluek: win下不好用
<madper> myke2: 好像确实需要很大的空间
<bluek> 呵呵，win下我没用过
<madper> myke2: 好在有虚拟内存
<myke2> madper: 排序不行?
<gebjgd> bluek: 没办法，上网本子比较牛逼。网卡内核认出来了无法链接
<madper> myke2: 要速度
<bluek> gebjgd:我晕。。。。显摆啊？哈哈
<madper> myke2: 排序慢很多吧？
<madper> myke2: 我直接全局变量申请4g大的一个数组可以不？
<myke2> madper: 做15次线性的排序
<gebjgd> bluek: 什么显摆。老婆挑的
<myke2> madper: 15 * 6000000
<madper> myke2: 排序的话，你的意思是？
<gebjgd> bluek: 给她买的上网本子
<madper> myke2: 具体怎么实现？用hash？
<madper> myke2: 让后将不同的key存在数组里排序？
<myke2> madper: 桶排序
<madper> myke2: 恩，这个可以，但是当我需要查找指定的值的频率的时候，还要二分查找？
<gebjgd> quassel的高亮真是牛逼。。。
<madper> myke2: 因为按你的方法得出的key不直接对应地址，还要查找数组中相应的key在哪里
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你那 cpu 不是比 atom 450 好么？怎么还慢？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 可能是我开的东西太多？
<alvin_rxg> 多少？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 东西多没关系吧，平均内存和 cpu占用率多少
<gebjgd> avira qq pidgin quassel
<alvin_rxg> 哦， gtk 的东西是慢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: win7 start太渣了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 真是不如xp好
<void1> gebjgd: 你比较的对象一定是xp professional XD
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我用着是挺好的
<gebjgd> void1: 对
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 垃圾toshiba
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<kowalski> -.-
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 老婆非要
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不听我的
<alvin_rxg> xD
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 买个acer asus多好
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 上个arch 刷刷的
<alvin_rxg> 再说了，我这边 cpu 一直限制在 1000，都还挺流畅的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 太假了
<zkwlx_> opera和chrome哪个更占内存？
<gebjgd> zkwlx_: chrome省
<alvin_rxg> xD
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 晚上吃啥
<zkwlx_> 我一般同时开20＋个
<alvin_rxg> chrome 速度快，代价是cpu和内存
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 靠，这周都没法去测视力了
<kowalski> 牛肉面
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 煎肉 + 黄瓜
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 为了驾照
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 吃的还不错啊
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 找 augenarzt 啊
<zkwlx_> alvin_rxg, 我知道，所以试了试opera，结果不尽人意
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不行，要上erste hilfe课和测视力
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 才能约车
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 越吃越浪费了。现在吃的肉是去年的 1.5 倍
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 恩。似乎肉价是贵了
<kowalski> 有钱淫
<alvin_rxg> 去 wurstbarsa 买吧，有比较便宜的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 啥地方？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我这地方小，只能去edeka
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 一个卖肉卖wurst卖käse的地方……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 到现在还没买dvb-s
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没有那店
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<zkwlx_> 你俩不在国内？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 有了卫星电视就爽了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: pro7 高清的
<linsuxy> chrome挺好的
<alvin_rxg> 嗯
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: full hd
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 还有ccav4
<linsuxy> 你们觉得哪个好
<gebjgd> linsuxy: chrome
<myke2> madper: 离线询问还是在线询问
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 呃， wurstbasar 就没多少地方有…… http://www.wurst-basar.de/index.php?page=sonderangebote
<imtxc> 同学们都休息了吗
<linsuxy> 还早呢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你们那真好
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 还有kfc
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 日的
<imtxc> 大家ubuntu 下 用的什么看e-pub呢
<gebjgd> imtxc: calibre
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<linsuxy> epub是啥
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: wurst-barsa 就 hannover 和 hannover 周边才有……
<madper> myke2: 在线~
<zkwlx_> 别被那俩骗了，人家那是白天XD
<myke2> madper: 在线你想O(1)?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 上次去了科隆的那个kfc真是垃圾
<alvin_rxg> 呃……
<madper> myke2: 基于hash的搜索的话，其实很快的，因为基数小
<imtxc> linsuxy, 一个电子书的格式
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 吐痰瞎蒙的展览也不怎么样
<gebjgd> imtxc: calibre
<gebjgd> imtxc: calibre
<gebjgd> imtxc: calibre
<myke2> madper: (2^8)^15还小啊
<imtxc> gebjgd, 谢谢呢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 太亏了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那天花了100多
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 心疼啊
<myke2> madper: 对了, 你可以用Trie维护
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 明天你准备干吗去？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 家里蹲？
<imtxc> gebjgd, 这个，功能好多，我只想要阅读的……
<madper> myke2: 不用考虑维护，关键是，如果你用的hash，查找的值先过一次hash函数，然后只需要在碰撞的几个值里面搜索就好
<gebjgd> imtxc: 那我就不知道了，我就用calibre
<myke2> madper: 不用hash
<myke2> madper: Trie记录次数
<madper> myke2: 求详解？
<imtxc> gebjgd, 呵呵，反正谢谢你呢
<gebjgd> imtxc: 电子书就能用它来同步
<gebjgd> imtxc: 还能订阅新闻
<myke2> madper: trie知道吧
<madper> myke2: 不知道...
<myke2> madper: http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trie
<madper> myke2: 你真是好人，别人给我wiki的东西，都是en，只有你是ch~哈哈~
<myke2> madper: en-正式
<myke2> madper: zh-的不作为正式文件的
<imtxc> gebjgd, 呵 我只在这一台电脑上看电子书的。
<gebjgd> imtxc: 我不用电脑看书
<imtxc> gebjgd, 它里面的阅读器不错 要是能独立出来就好了
<imtxc> gebjgd, 那…… 你是用？
<myke2> madper: 计算机材料最好是en-, 但是我英文差, 所以一般找中文的.
<gebjgd> imtxc: 我有手机和电纸书
<madper> myke2: 同差~
<imtxc> gebjgd, 这样阿
<madper> myke2: 问题是，导入的快吗？
<madper> myke2: 第一要点是导入
<madper> myke2: 就是，当我导入600万条记录的时候，速度怎么样？
<myke2> madper: 插入差找的效率就是O(h), h是字符串长度
<myke2> madper: 和数据数目无关
<gebjgd> imtxc: 另外我平时也没时间看书
<gebjgd> imtxc: 忙
<imtxc> gebjgd, 这呀啊，那行，谢谢你呢，我就用这个了。
<gebjgd> imtxc: 客气
<moriramar> 有人吗现在？有谁知道怎么判断自己的机器是不是 EFI 的？
<madper> myke2: 插入查找？
<moriramar> madper: 是不是 BIOS 下不能用鼠标的多半都不是 EFI 了？
<madper> moriramar: 现在efi不多吧？
<moriramar> madper: 果然
<moriramar> madper: 那我不用指望 Win7 能从 GPT 盘启动了。
<moriramar> 果断在改成 MBR 了……
<linsuxy> 我的putty怎么都无法显示中文啊
<hyb> 如何查看登陆时的系统错误
 * zkwlx 睡觉去了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 最奇怪的是，我竟然装不上家里打印机的驱动
<metbsd> ¿´µ½Âð
<^k^> metbsd:say 看到吗 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<metbsd> ¿´µ½Âð
<^k^> metbsd:say 看到吗 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<metbsd> ÔõôÉèutf8°¡
<^k^> metbsd:say 怎么设utf8啊 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<metbsd> ÀÏ×Ó²»»áÉè°¡
<^k^> metbsd:say 老子不会设啊 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<metbsd>  Õâ¸öÂð /set term_charset zh_CN.utf8
<^k^> metbsd:say 这个吗 /set term_charset zh_CN.utf8 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<metbsd> help
<kowalski> hi all
<kowalski> what thing
<^k^> kowalski, 好  ㍙ 
<metbsd> i can't see shit
<metbsd> brb
<metbsd> ÓÐÈ˿´µ½Âð
<metbsd> how to set this utf thing?im using irssi
<kowalski> metbsd: locale ?
<kowalski> metbsd: wait, i google it for U
<larry_> 有人在没？
<larry_> awesome里我换了个gtk+主题，为什么对nautilus evince之类的没有作用叫经？
<kowalski> metbsd: try this "/SET term_charset UTF-8"
<metbsd> ÏÖÔÚÄØ
<metbsd> ÏÖÔÚÄØ
<metbsd> ¿´µ½Âð
<kowalski> metbsd: 没好？
<kowalski> metbsd: it doesn't work?
<metbsd> unfortunately no
<kowalski> -.-
<kowalski> let me see..
<metbsd> when i links news.qq.com, i see all chinese fine
<metbsd> with command: links news.qq.com
<kowalski> metbsd: maybe "/SET term_type UTF-8"
<kowalski> metbsd: or "/RECODE ADD #ubuntu-cn UTF-8"
<metbsd>  Irssi: Unknown setting term_type
<kowalski> i see.
<metbsd> ÏÖÔÚÄØ
<kowalski> -.-
<metbsd> here is my scenerio: linux+putty+screen+irssi, can't see chinese nor can i type it
<kowalski> maybe you need set putty's charset to utf-8 first?
<metbsd> it already is
<metbsd> i can use links to view chinese website properly
<kowalski> o
<metbsd> allow me to try something else
<metbsd> 哇
<metbsd> 可以了吗
<metbsd> 但是我打出来的是乱码
<kowalski> metbsd: 好了
<kowalski> metbsd: 看到没？
 * kowalski 觉得tmux还行...
<metbsd> 帮我一下吧，我打的字都是乱码，
<metbsd> http://imagebin.org/154385
<metbsd> 要不我干脆试试tmux?
<kowalski> metbsd: 我看得到啊
 * microcai http://code.google.com/p/bashttpd/ 
<microcai> 搞定
<metbsd> 是干吗的
<metbsd> bashttpd
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> 好几天都睡不好，太难受了。
<alvin_rxg> un-happyaron
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 在烧烤
<alvin_rxg> 羡慕啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 阳台上
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 唉。
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: 嗯。。
<happyaron> gebjgd: 羡慕
<happyaron> 我也做点吃的去，难受死了，想吐。
<happyaron> 先吃点花生米。。。
<gebjgd> happyaron: .....
<alvin_rxg> happyaron: 你女朋友月经了，你难受？
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: 快高考了，紧张了吧。
<alvin_rxg> 怕毛，又不是要私人了
<happyaron> 好几天了，总失眠。
<alvin_rxg> *死人
<happyaron> 压力有点大。
<alvin_rxg> :)
<alvin_rxg> afk 买东东去了
<happyaron> 886
<happyaron> gebjgd: 只有炒鸡蛋。。。大半夜的没别的东西可做。
<happyaron> 不想吃泡面，前天吃了。。。
<gebjgd> ,,,,,
<larry_> 为什么我的awesome里有些gtk程序可以用gtk的主题，有的就不能啊
<kowalski> hi all
<larry_> hi
<larry_> 为什么我的awesome里有些gtk程序可以用gtk的主题，有的就不能啊
<^k^> kowalski, 好  ㍚ 
<kowalski> 我的awesome没用过主题..
<metbsd> 可以出去吃宵夜啊
<blueghost> 我还是搞不定 默认声卡啊
<blueghost> google 不到
<blueghost> 晕
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我在用英文问问题好痛苦啊
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 玩游戏好痛苦啊
<larry_>  awesome中的gtk程序不能用gtk主题是怎么回事呢？
<kowalski> hiall
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 有空吗
<blueghost> 我只有一个声卡, 但检测到俩个硬件
<blueghost> nividia HDA, nvidia CK804
<blueghost> #ubuntu中说有一个是hdmi
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我的问题是 nvidia HDA 有时候为 第一个硬件, 有时候却是 CK804 为第一个
<kowalski> DPI老是84，调不了，只好800x600
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我是从 cat /proc/asound/cards 看的
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) e17 只有当 ck804 为第一个的时候, 才出现 mixer
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我怎么固定 这俩硬件的顺序啊
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 这俩 每次重启 都可能不同. 运气好的话, e17 才会有 声量控制
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 怎么解决啊
<blueghost> #ubuntu 说删除一个 module 可以. 但我 lsmod 后有好多 snd 模块呢, 不知删哪个
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 帮我看看 哪个是 hdmi 的. 貌似 hda的就是, 但有好几个呢
<blueghost> http://code.bulix.org/a67p7s-79906
<blueghost> 有人知道我的问题吗
<blueghost> 固定 这俩 硬件的 顺序, 或者删除 nvidia HDA 这个
<ramazan> hi all
<^k^> ramazan, 好  ㍛ 
<ramazan> kowalski: hi
<blueghost> that makes it harder i cant tell which is which either. do you know if the output of lspci is changing in any way between boots
<blueghost> 帮我翻译这个
 * AutoMan 折腾死了
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 帮我翻译 that makes it harder i cant tell which is which either. do you know if the output of lspci is changing in any way between boots
<blueghost> 谁帮我翻译一下
<blueghost> rc.conf 在哪个目录
<happyaron> /etc/init/rc.conf
<blueghost> thx
<blueghost> 狂晕
<blueghost> 谁知道怎么用 udev 设置 设备的顺序啊
<blueghost> google 有 设置 多个网卡的顺序. 找不到声卡 的 我也不知道声卡 的名字是什么
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我设置了 rc.conf ,不知道对不对
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我 在 lsmod 找到的 module 名字,是不是在 rc.conf中的 MODULES=(...) 里用的名字
<blueghost> knownbad:) 我设置了 rc.conf 文件, 由系统而非 udev 加载 设备module
<blueghost> knownbad:) 但我不知道 对不对
<knownbad> 是
<knownbad> 屎
<blueghost> knownbad:) 我 在 lsmod 中找到的 module 名字, 是否是在 rc.conf 中 MODULES=(..)里的名字
<knownbad> 可
<blueghost> knownbad:) 我将 snd_... 凡是 hda 的, 都放在后面
<blueghost> knownbad:) 是不是啊
<knownbad> 干嘛不是？  linux就是file based系统。
<knownbad> 或是起先是。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 是 lsmod 列出的名字
<blueghost> knownbad:) 不是文件名字
<knownbad> 几乎可以假设都是。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 我怕 张冠李戴
<blueghost> knownbad:) 不是啊. 文件名不是这个
<blueghost> knownbad:) 文件名是 /dev/snd/一大堆 奇怪的名字, 和 lsmod 的名字不同
<blueghost> knownbad:) 我设置, 还好 没有不能进入系统. 但我不知道是不是起作用了. 当前设备顺序倒是没问题. 我怕下次 重启 设备顺序又变
<knownbad> 哦，不是rc.conf.
<knownbad> 在外陪老妈子喝茶。
<knownbad> 松鼠怎么说？
<knownbad> 大家都在嘛，怎么没人出声？
<Fivesheep_> knownbad:  我也是喝茶回来
<knownbad> 我在个台湾的tea time。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 松鼠在痛苦着玩游戏
<Fivesheep_> 台湾 tea time是啥
<knownbad> 你就帮他点，拿鞭子抽他。
<Fivesheep_> 我这基本都是广式的, 多是我老家的人经营的茶楼
<knownbad> 哦，dimsum嘛。
<knownbad> 恰好我从饮茶完后来的。
<knownbad> http://www.yelp.com/biz/ten-rens-tea-time-monterey-park-2
<knownbad> 这里的饮茶好便宜。
<knownbad> 我还给了留言。。。呵呵
<Fivesheep_> 有个亲戚105岁了, 她特别喜欢去饮茶. 每周六我们都去
<knownbad> 这是个介绍台湾小吃的。  http://www.ustv.com.tw/UstvMedia/ustvshop
<knownbad> 我靠，105岁了！
<knownbad> 这什么都可以顺她的意愿了。
<knownbad> 但她油得少点。
<knownbad> 洛杉矶的饮茶蛮油腻的。
<knownbad> blueghost: 正搞着fonts。
<knownbad> 妈的，10pt到11pt就差了好多。
<gebjgd> cream根本就没有bin
<gebjgd> 日
<blueghost> knownbad:) 哦
<knownbad> 没吗？
<knownbad> 个人不喜欢cream.
<knownbad> font搞的不满意。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 如果我的设备顺序能够高掂, 啥都顺心了
<knownbad> 从10pt到11pt突然跳的大多了。
<knownbad> 应该可以，我用hwdetect调。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你上过cream了？
<blueghost> 什么是cream
<xiamx>  ..
<knownbad> cream不是gvim wrapper?
<knownbad> blueghost: 你试试hwdetect没？
<blueghost> knownbad:) 不知道什么东西
<gebjgd> knownbad: 是个de
<knownbad> 哦。
<knownbad> blueghost: 你搜看看。
<blueghost> 哦
<OOOOoooo> TOPIC
<OOOOoooo> NAMES
<OOOOoooo> TOPIC
<OOOOoooo> HELP
<blueghost> knownbad:) 一知半解
<knownbad> hwdetect --modules
<blueghost> knownbad:) 怎么
<knownbad> 它会把该modprobe的列表出来。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 哦
<blueghost> 我试试
<blueghost> knownbad:) hw-detect ? hwdetect? 名字不一样. 运行 什么都没输出
<knownbad> arch下是hwdetect。
<blueghost> knownbad:) 什么都没输出
<alvin_rxg> wd
<^k^>  06:06
<knownbad> 被墙了？  好厉害哦
<knownbad> 回家去。
#ubuntu-cn 2011-05-22
<hceasy> fedora 安装后怎么联网？
<hceasy> netorkmanager那里貌似识别不到网卡？
<hceasy> #fedora
<hceasy> #fedora-cn
<hceasy> 没人么
<hceasy> 怒了我刷屏
<xiamx> 这孩子居然没被T
<lemonhall> ................
<xiamx> lemonhall, 起的挺早
<lemonhall> 这么没耐心。。。我刚想回答他呢
 * xiamx 放假了闲的没事干
<lemonhall> xiamx: 长假？
<xiamx> lemonhall, 接近4个月
<lemonhall> xiamx: 我在床上呢。。。上网本的好处就是打开本子就可以聊IRC了
<xiamx> lemonhall, 挺好
<xiamx> lemonhall, 我想打工赚钱买小黑
<xiamx> 刚才那家伙会用irc但是不会debug，这个世界太奇怪了
<xiamx> 我用了Linux一年都不知道有irc这个东西
<lemonhall> xka
<lemonhall> xiamx: 一般来说估计是驱动部队
<lemonhall> xiamx: 网卡的问题无非就是驱动不对
<lemonhall> xiamx: 大好青年啊。。。米国留学生
<xiamx> lemonhall, 明年我就选专业了阿  不知道什么好
<imtxc> test
<xiamx> imtxc, TEST FAILED: OPERA IS NOT COMPATIBLE TO FREENODE
<lemonhall> xiamx: 啊？
<lemonhall> xiamx: 有什么可选的？
<lemonhall> maya1: 早啊，萝莉
<maya1> 恩恩
<lemonhall> maya1: 我再和你混熟一些，恩，一定要跟你混得再熟一些，然后求真相
<maya1> 求啥真相
<txc> imtxc: t
<lemonhall> xiamx: 现在你算多少？大三。米国的年纪怎么算的。。我不知道
<imtxc> txc: 好的
<maya1>  lemonhall求啥真相
<txc> imtxc: ?
<maya1> ofan早。。。
<ofan> maya1: 早...
<lemonhall> maya1: .......求真相==求照片
<lemonhall> ofan: ........
<ofan> lemonhall: ...............
<maya1> 哦。。
<maya1> 晕
<maya1> 照片算个啥。。。
<inode> xiamx: howto use the irc_command /say somebody_last_send_message_to_me_on_public when I press the key "tab"??the default is /msg somebody
<inode> xiamx: 博士,还在么
<xiamx> inode, 我不知道...我away了
<inode> xiamx: 哦,早安,一路走好
<maya1> -！
<xiamx> ..
<xiamx> lemonhall, 大叔你口中的loli是个什么岁数？
<xiamx> lemonhall, 想选什么都可以选什么
<xiamx> inode, 其实这个问题可以看下你用的irc的man
<xiamx> inode, 我的xchat好像不行
<inode> xiamx: 估计不是客户端的问题,恩为大部分客户端的命令都相同
<xiamx> inode, 自动补全是客户端的功能，不是Irc协议中的
<inode> xiamx: 这个了解
<inode> xiamx: 我在试着写这么一个脚本,只是找不到键绑定的接口
<lemonhall> xiamx: 选音乐好了
<lemonhall> 啊，萝莉走了。。。。
<lemonhall> 吃饭去
<xiamx> lemonhall, ...loli几岁？
<lemonhall> xiamx: 我今天才知道，刺杀里根事件，和Texi Driver这部电影有直接关系
<xiamx> inode, 用什么写？
<xiamx> lemonhall, ...
<lemonhall> xiamx: 当年只知道是和福斯特有关系。。看了才知道她当年在里面是个雏妓
<inode> xiamx: shell or perl
<xiamx> lemonhall, 你没回答我的问题..
<xiamx> inode, 不会shell...不会perl..
<lemonhall> xiamx: 啥问题？
<xiamx> 有时间我学个perl好了
<xiamx> lemonhall, loli在你这里是指 range(x,y) x=? y=?
<inode> xiamx: 郁闷,你还是学python好了,其实差不多
<xiamx> inode, 我会python
<lemonhall> xiamx: 按心理学里比较普遍的定义。。。
<xiamx> lemonhall, 你的定义
<lemonhall> xiamx: 21岁以前是青春前期
<lemonhall> xiamx: 我觉得除了极端情况。。。21岁之前的女孩都可以算萝莉
<xiamx> lemonhall, 不要拽词，直接给xy赋值
<xiamx> lemonhall, 天啊，我的GF到你那都成loli了，大叔的定义管然不一般
<lemonhall> 6-19[21]
<lemonhall> 好吧
<lemonhall> 你才19
<lemonhall> 你GF估计也不大
<xiamx> lemonhall, 选音乐我现在晚了，钢琴和吉他水平最多可以唬唬不懂的
<lemonhall> 吃饭去了。。。你还有固定GF
<lemonhall> 我都木有啊。。悲伤了
<inode> xiamx: 找到一个signl,不知道是不是gui-readline.c: "gui key pressed", int key
<xiamx> inode, 你是在研究xchat?
 * kowalski 起床了
<lemonhall> kowalski: 昨晚造人怎么样？
<xiamx> lemonhall, 大叔都有这癖好
<inode> xiamx: signals,我说过其实大部分客户端的命令都相同,irssi能用的,xchat也能用
<kowalski> lemonhall: 这个嘛..
<lemonhall> xiamx: 木有啊， kowalski 斯基昨晚leave的时候，写了四个字，造人去了
<TopWinStudio1> 有人利用xdeubg+vim来调试php的吗？
<xiamx> inode, 其实我不太懂
<inode> xiamx: 本来想把irssi的源码读一遍的,只没读多少,感觉越来越困难,只好暂时打住
<kowalski> 饿死了
<xiamx> lemonhall, 这个化学反应起码得等个月才知道
<kowalski> -.-
<lemonhall> xiamx: ..........
<lemonhall> xiamx: 孩子。。。你懂得太多了
<inode> xiamx: 我看了几个脚本,都是根据不同的signals写不同的内容,所以找到signals也就罢了
<xiamx> lemonhall, 嗯对，我学的最好的就是生物
<Fivesheep_> 学生物好.. phamacy
<lemonhall> xiamx: 果断转生物，去研究果蝇的房事和家族史
<Fivesheep_> pharmacy
<Fivesheep_> 高薪, 就业容易
<xiamx> Fivesheep_, pharmacy是个好学科
<xiamx> lemonhall, 不过Mcgill没有这个科目
<xiamx> lemonhall, 很有可能需要上法语的
<Fivesheep_> xiamx:  读吧. 支持你
<ofan> http://www.bitecoin.com/
<lemonhall> xiamx: 法语啊，
<lemonhall> xiamx: 西班牙语跟个简单
<ofan> ...
<ofan> xiamx: mcgill?
<lemonhall> xiamx: 然后以后你就当个某某公司中国办啥的
<lemonhall> xiamx: 我的同学去澳大利亚，回来之后就干这个
 * ^k^ 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.04 
<xiamx> 不想再学语言 lemonhall
<xiamx> lemonhall, 每次拉平均分的都是语言
<xiamx> ofan, bitcoin有意思...
<lemonhall> xiamx: 孩子，在那里跌倒，就要在那里爬起来
<ofan> xiamx: 恩
<xiamx> lemonhall, 这口气
<xiamx> lemonhall,知道我为什么一直不倒么
<xiamx> lemonhall, 因为一直在爬行
<lemonhall> xiamx: 印度神油？
<lemonhall> xiamx: 威而刚？
<xiamx> lemonhall, 咱年轻力壮 不用那个
<lemonhall> xiamx: 我发觉我不去学果蝇的家族史简直浪费人才
<xiamx> lemonhall, 嗯对
<inode> 有个显示键值的叫个什么*show,记不起不了
<inode> showkey
 * tusooa 问一下，为什么cpan会exit 139? http://paste.pocoo.org/show/392980/
<tusooa> 好像perl的东西现在都时不时exit 139
<ofan> http://i.imgur.com/oK9E7.jpg
<jzmer> 现在大陆dns是不是把google的服务全部封了？
<Maucat> 正解
<sikao_lfs> 今天人真少。。。。。。。。。。。
<inode> test
<^k^> inode, ....  ㍡ 
<sikao_lfs> 除了这个频道还有那些娱乐聊天的频道？比如游戏或者政治等方面的频道？最好是中文的频道
<inode> sikao_lfs: /list *-cn
<sikao_lfs> 谢谢。我找找
<ofan> sikao_lfs: 没了
<ofan> sikao_lfs: 整个irc里的中国人就很少
<Loongjiang> ofan:
<Loongjiang> ofan: 用linux的中国人本来就少
<hyb> 主要是因为linux缺少娱乐性
<hyb> 或者说还没有被发觉
<sikao_lfs> 恩，我找了一圈，看来我甚至认为irc聊天在中国搞不好就这个频道是人最多的。
<Loongjiang> hyb: 或都说国人都被马化腾洗脑了，只管娱乐
<sikao_lfs> #kalug   这个频道有点古怪。我正在查看他的日志
<hyb> 马化腾还没有这个本事
<hyb> sikao_lfs: 查处什么名堂了么
<vic> 归罪于麻花疼。。他挺冤的
<TopWinStudio1> arch里面比较好用的有那些？？中国的源怎么连apache都没有呢？？
 * kowalski 归来
<sikao_lfs> hyb: 还没。他标题比较特别。
<hyb> 我觉得应该归咎于中国的教育
<Loongjiang> sikao_lfs: osxchat频道里人也不少
<ofan> Loongjiang: irc里用win的绝对不在少数
<hyb> of
<kowalski> right
<hyb> ofan: 何以见的
<Loongjiang> ofan: 不会，起码我就不是
<ofan> hyb: 去挂别的频道看看
<ofan> 包括各种项目的频道
<hyb> 如何区别
<sikao_lfs> 恩，win下用pidgin很好用。我工作的时候只好用那个进这里
<kowalski> -.-
 * kowalski 感觉阿语忒难。。。
<hceasy> arch的network加载不了啊
<hceasy> 谁能帮忙啊
<hceasy> fedora的网络也连接不上啊
<hceasy> 但ARCH的live 启动就能连上
<ofan> hyb: 跟人聊天不就知道了
<hceasy> 什么问题啊
<kowalski> hceasy: rc.conf?
<hceasy> kowalski: 直接network加载就是失败的
<ofan> hyb: 另外可以对某人发送ctcp version命令看他客户端版本
<kowalski> hceasy: 额，那就不清除了
<hceasy> kowalski: 原来安装fedora 15 ，那个网络管理根本就连接不了 但是能读出MAC地址
<hceasy> 是不是新版的network有什么问题啊
<sikao_lfs> //help
<Kandu> hceasy: dhcp?
<hceasy> Kandu: 你这么一说我想起来了 貌似没把那行屏蔽到
<hceasy> Kandu: 先看看去
<hceasy> Kandu: 多谢提醒
<kowalski> #####################line%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%
<zhangkaixuan> Firefox 5.0 beta，Mozilla 发布隐藏导航栏扩展 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/firefox-5-0-beta/
<zhangkaixuan> Gnome 3.2 发布时间表 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/gnome-3-2/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Gnome 3.2 发布时间表 : OSMSG
<kowalski> 一个个发那么快干嘛..
<tusooa> er, fx5.0
<tusooa> ...
 * kowalski 喝了口咖啡,继续coding
<zhangkaixuan> 15 款经典的 HTML5 游戏 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/15-best-html5-games/
<zhangkaixuan> 这几天连续肚子疼 兄弟们有没有治疗肚子疼的秘方
<zhangkaixuan> Wine 应用不完全列表 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/wine-app/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Wine 应用不完全列表 : OSMSG
<kowalski> zhangkaixuan: 多喝热粥和开水，吃饭清淡点即可
<kowalski> zhangkaixuan: osmsg开启邮件服务了么？
<zhangkaixuan> kowalski: 我家晚上都是喝粥 唉   只给我自己开启了
<^k^> 新⇨ Wine及其分支 • 请问钱龙该如何wine？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=332289&p=2339184 找不到现成的，来来回回折腾了多次，都没成功，也不知道是哪里出错 统计信息: 发表于 由 gwpuppy — 2011-05-22 10:35
<kowalski> zhangkaixuan: 哦
<marvin-42> 为什么我加了/NETWORK ADD -autosendcmd "/^msg nickserv ident pass;wait 2000" Freenode 还是没用? #irssi
<zhangkaixuan> kowalski: 为用户开启邮箱的话 风险太大了 成熟不起阿
<marvin-42> 把ident改成identify也没有用
<kowalski> zhangkaixuan: 也是哦
<sikao_lfs> zhangkaixuan: 我曾创造了一个治疗肚子疼的秘方。。。。。。不要胸呼吸，使用腹呼吸。。。。。。。
<kowalski> -.-
<kowalski> 练蛤蟆功么
<zhangkaixuan> sikao_lfs:................-.-
<sikao_lfs> 实际效果不错。现在我基本不闹肚子。除非吃了不干不净的。
<zhangkaixuan> 肚子怎么呼吸？
<kowalski> 好难..
<sikao_lfs> 就是不干不净的。闹疼时间也很短。
<sikao_lfs> zhangkaixuan: .......
<Loongjiang> sikao_lfs: 哦，真的，我也创造了一个治打嗝的秘方，我们可以交流一下
<zhangkaixuan> sikao_lfs:弱弱的问下 还用鼻子和最呼吸后
<sikao_lfs> 腹呼吸。丹田那个位置来呼吸。很快就会适应的。开始几次难，后来就简单了。
<kowalski> -.-
<kowalski> 肺脏貌似在胸部...
<sikao_lfs> zhangkaixuan: 一般是鼻子。跑步时加嘴
<zhangkaixuan> sikao_lfs:果然 貌似是靠丹田挤压？
 * kowalski 在想滚床单时用啥呼吸
<sikao_lfs> 我不清楚。反正这是我上大学时。学校有个练气功的组织。然后我们学腹呼吸
<zhangkaixuan> kowalski: 嘿嘿 找个mm坐在上面  嘿嘿
<sikao_lfs> 好像是隔膜造成的呼吸
<kowalski> zhangkaixuan: @_@
<kowalski> /ssssshhhhhhh 额
<kowalski> test
<pocoyo> : 我要做个下载软件，名字叫掩耳。因为迅雷不及掩耳。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<Loongjiang> 治打嗝的秘方，松开裤带，放松腹部，深呼吸，可以说及时有效，一旦这样做了，打嗝马上就会停下来，你最好休息几分钟，这样就不会再打嗝了
<kowalski> pocoyo: 好想法!
<Loongjiang> 关键在于放松腹部
<zhangkaixuan> Loongjiang: 收藏 等打嗝的时候试试 话说必须要松开腰带吗..........T.T 俺们这里mm多...
<Loongjiang> zhangkaixuan: 我说了关键在于放松腹部
<kowalski> 话说腹部一放送就会打P...
<iMadper> 打炮？
<iMadper> zhangkaixuan: 什么工作？mm多？？
<iMadper> zhangkaixuan: 哪个公司，这么好？我要报！
<zhangkaixuan> iMadper: 杂志编辑。。。。
<kowalski> 哇哦
<kowalski> 花花公子？
<Loongjiang> kowalski: 有一次打嗝我就开始想啊，之前我听人说看见谁打嗝要故意气他，说他偷吃东西之类的 ，他 一紧张就好了，试了好多次只会越打越厉害，我就想是 不是因为腹部太那个了，  所以我就放松一个试试，果然效果非凡，就记住了，可以说我原创发明的
<iMadper> zhangkaixuan: ...招程序员不？
<zhangkaixuan> iMadper: ............... 兄弟做梦去吧
<kowalski> Loongjiang: 你太油菜了...
<kowalski> zhangkaixuan: 接受投稿不？
<iMadper> zhangkaixuan: 不要这样嘛~~我也可以当苦力的~~
<Loongjiang> kowalski: 什么油菜？
<kowalski> Loongjiang: 有才..
<woniu> ..
<iMadper> kowalski: 投稿有毛用，又不能把到那些mm
<zhangkaixuan> kowalski: 不接受。。。政府杂志。。。河北科技+河北老年
<kowalski> iMadper: 这你就不懂了，万一人家读了你的美文之后不远千里与你相会也不一定哦
<kowalski> zhangkaixuan: 擦
<zhangkaixuan> 就是 嘿嘿  话说我们这里的mm都是花瓶 而且家里有关系的那种  都是来这里镀金的 然后高升
<iMadper> kowalski: 哈哈哈哈！！！！
<kowalski> 万恶的xxx
<zhangkaixuan> .........
 * iMadper 早就被潜规则无数次了，没兴趣
<lubcat> zhangkaixuan: where?
<kowalski> -.-
<iMadper> lubcat: 石家庄
 * tusooa 大家帮忙解决一下：http://paste.pocoo.org/show/392996/ 谢谢
<iMadper> lubcat: 不然就是保定
<lubcat> everywhere is ok.
<zhangkaixuan> 石家庄
<iMadper> lubcat: 河北没俩能拿的出手的城市
<lubcat> everywhere is the same...?
<lubcat> lol
<Loongjiang> tusooa: 你也用 wgetpaste了？有才
<zhangkaixuan> 这个倒是 不过现在石家庄到处都是搞建设 如果你一年没有回来 保证你人不出来
<iMadper> tusooa: 你要干吗？
<iMadper> tusooa: 想知道解码的结果是嘛？
<tusooa> Loongjiang: er,不是wgetpaste
<zhangkaixuan> 阿阿阿阿阿阿阿 兄弟们来osmsg.com发水吧  来这里吐槽吧  让我粘粘人气吧
<lubcat> what's that?tusooa.
<Loongjiang> tusooa: 那是什么
<tusooa> iMadper: 是因为中文会乱码，才base64了下子。base64 -d之后就知道了。
<lubcat> test
<^k^> lubcat, ....  ㍣ 
<iMadper> tusooa: 好吧...
<tusooa> Loongjiang: http://tusooa.heroku.com/2011/02/27/Paste.Perl.html
<kowalski> ☹
<tusooa> ...
<Loongjiang> tusooa: perl paste?
<lubcat> 蜗牛跑了？
<Loongjiang> tusooa: 天，这样的代码谁看得懂啊
<lubcat> 哦。进来了。
<woniu> ...
<lubcat> *_*
<tusooa> Loongjiang: er,没让你看那代码。再说，perl不难懂啊。
<Loongjiang> tusooa: 什么perl，我只看到火星文，
<woniu> 前端时间不知道怎么回事 装ubuntu的时候 再复制文件的时候 直接重启了 而且重装好几次都是那样.
<tusooa> Loongjiang: 编码的问题吧。换成utf-8
<lotutu> 请教个perl的问题，http://paste.ubuntu.com/611286/ ,我用google api抓取天气，url加上hl=zh-cn就无法工作，除去它就行，不知道为什么
<kowalski> ⚛
<lotutu> 提示 not well-formed (invalid token) at line 1, column 210, byte 210 at /usr/lib/perl5/XML/Parser.pm line 187
<kowalski> ⚛ ⚛
<tusooa> lotutu: er,好麻烦，看看wg-天气.perl，也用的google的。
<lotutu> tusooa: 我就是想知道为什么加上hl=zh-cn就不工作了，你说的wg-天气.perl 在google code 上吗?
<Loongjiang> tusooa: 我是这样做的，写个命令就做weather 复制到/bin目录里，想看的时候weather一下就好了
<Loongjiang>  
<^k^> 新⇨ 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • latex图文混排，图片的位置总是偏低 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=332293&p=2339222 用\begin{wrapfigure}{r}{3cm}\includegraphics[scale=1]{11.pdf}\end{wrapfigure}\\ 我想让图片在右边，可它在右边的位置总下移几行。我想让图文位置平行。 如果用：\parpic(宽度，高度)(水平偏移，垂直偏移)[选项][位置]{图形} ...
<mili> where are you from ?
<kowalski> earth
<Loongjiang> 火星
<microcai> Lunna
<mili> this is a chinese ubuntu room?
<lotutu> mili: yeah
<lotutu> Loongjiang: 你用的哪个脚本，天气的？
<Lavande> ^k^: test
<^k^> Lavande, ....  ㍣ 
<lotutu> Loongjiang: 打错了，我想看看你的天气脚本
<Lavande> ^k^: test again
<mili> how to join other chatroom
<^k^> Lavande, 一次好吗？  ㍣ 
<lotutu> mili:  something like /join #ubuntu to join the english official room
<Lavande> ^k^: 三次好吗？
<mili> thanks
<^k^> Lavande, 就在三？  ㍣ 
<kowalski> irssi怎么获取聊天室列表？
<ofan> kowalski: /list
<lotutu> kowalski: 试试  /list -yes
<lotutu> kowalski: 然后你会发现没什么用
<kowalski> -.-
<mili> why i was sending a message in linux room, it says i cannot send to channel
<mili> why?
<Lavande> test
<^k^> Lavande, ....  ㍣ 
<microcai> mili:  U R sending here.
<mili> yes i can send message here
<mili> but not in linux or mysql
<mili> am i registered
<microcai> mili:  you're not there
<microcai> mili:  /j ##linux
<mili> microcai im there
<kowalski> 额
<mili> in linux
<ofan> mili: you are not registered,check the topic of #linux
<kowalski> #linux 好多人...
<microcai> kowalski: Options1
<microcai> kowalski: Options!
<kowalski> microcai: there is no options...
<microcai> kowalski: say sth
<kowalski> Maybe we should join the icescream party
<ofan> icescream? ice scream?
<kowalski>  /quit 完全退出IRSSI？
<kowalski> 怎样只退出一个频道
<microcai> kowalski: /buffer close
<kowalski> microcai: THX
<kowalski> hi
<maya1> enen
<maya1> 那是那是~
<^k^> kowalski, 好  ㍣ 
<maya1> 发错地儿了。。。。
<kowalski> -.-
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 飞信为什么老是自动退出了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=332300&p=2339297 昨天还好好的，今天飞信登录一会就自动退出了，我重新安装过了，也重启过来，还是这样，我系统是11.04的 统计信息: 发表于 由 wwlzwzj — 2011-05-22 12:04
 * microcai why so many people like to re-load there OS?
<z777> microcai: slow
<vic> pyside不给力啊 不支持py3啊  有木有啊！！！！！！！！
<zhangkaixuan> 有没有兄弟在 推荐几个Linux下的游戏模拟器 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/game-emulator-for-linux/
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<freeflying> microcai: don't you like to emerge periodically
<Loongjiang> microcai: people whom like to re-load his os,the habbit of windows
 * edison0354 一会儿去党校唱红歌
 * Loongjiang 表示有机会一定群殴edison0354
<lemonhall> edison0354: ................
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你一定不是个好党员
<vic> zhangkaixuan 是不是bot啊
<sikao_lfs> 问一下，如何快速查到某个频道的每天日志？
<edison0354> vic: 不是的
<vic> edison0354: 那怎么osmsg一发新文章 他就报一下
<Loongjiang> vic: 他 装
<vic> 汗
<sikao_lfs> 频道日志是怎么产生的？是官方服务器自动整理出来的？还是本身用某些机器人抓出来保存在某网站上？
<xiangfu> sikao_lfs 用机器人
<tusooa> Loongjiang: 一个人无法群殴。应该是/me 表示有机会一定组织人群殴xxx
<sikao_lfs> xiangfu: 是机器人抓出来保存到某网站上啊，那这么说很多频道根本就没有历史记录？
<xiangfu> sikao_lfs是
 * kowalski 表示有机会一定要围观edison0354
<Loongjiang> tusooa: 这是个逻辑问题，如果没办法组织人，也就=没有机会，
<sikao_lfs> 唱红歌为啥要被群殴？
<Loongjiang> edison0354: 天朝把网络都封了，还唱红歌？
<edison0354> kowalski: 11.10的release party的时候来呗
<edison0354> Loongjiang: ～～～～
<sikao_lfs> 修正主义搞的。。。。。。无产阶级要搞大民主反对敌对势力和思想。。。。。。。。算了我要吃饭。也怕被封
<zhangkaixuan> bic:bot是啥?
<zhangkaixuan> bic:我晕 应该是boot...
<zhangkaixuan> bic:不是机器人
<Loongjiang> 现在只能分有党阶级，有钱阶级，和无党无钱阶级了
<myke2> 怎么刚刚11.04又开始考虑11.10
<ofan> 在考虑12.10
<myke2> Kandu: 看下你写的pascal代码
<myke2> 12.04 is LTS
<Loongjiang> ofan: 不考虑ubuntu
<zhangkaixuan> 11.04属于过度系列 11.10属于完善修复系列
<myke2> 我正在用11.04
<iMadper> 11.10貌似还是unity...受不了他和gnome-shell
<myke2> 什么Unity
<iMadper> myh
<iMadper> myke2: ubuntu 的 wm不是叫unity嘛？
<snoop_fy> iMadper: unity不好吗？
<myke2> iMadper: compiz
<iMadper> snoop_fy: 不好用呀，真不如e17
<hata> 。。
<iMadper> myke2: 是嘛？？？？默认是unity吧？？？
<ofan> e17不还没完成么
<hata> e17是个崩溃堆
<iMadper> ofan: 恩，且完不成呢，能用就行
<ofan> 用过
<iMadper> hata: 未见崩溃
<ofan> 完成度太低
<iMadper> ofan: 还好，就是默认的FM什么都没有，要什么没什么
<ofan> 还不如openbox
<iMadper> ofan: openbox要设置吧？
<ofan> iMadper: 都要设置
<iMadper> ofan: e17不用呀~我就没设置~
<caleb-> unity 的 WM 是 compiz 吧？
<ofan> iMadper: openbox不用设置也能用
<myke2> iMadper: Required=windowmanager;panel;filemanager;
<iMadper> ofan: 改了个背景，其它的很好呀
<myke2> iMadper: Required-windowmanager=compiz
<myke2> iMadper: IsRunnableHelper=/usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test
<myke2> ofan: vim里面东西怎么复制出来
<caleb-> unity 就一垃圾界面
<iMadper> myke2: 额...
<ofan> myke2: 可视模式 选
<caleb-> 完成度比 e17 还低
<myke2> ofan: "+y对不
<hata> 很喜欢mod+num的快捷键设计
<myke2> ofan: 不行, 在这里无法复制
<iMadper> myke2: 好像很复杂，需要‘+y
<dreamysirc> 额 kvm的图形性能如何，我的kvm中的3dchess开不了，电影也一卡一卡的~~~~~~你们的如何？
<myke2> ofan: 跨vim可以复制
<myke2> ofan: 我看下gnome-terminal
<caleb-> dreamysirc: 要驱动支持
<caleb-> dreamysirc: 建议用 vbox
<caleb-> 在 kvm 看电影会不会太蛋疼…
<ofan> myke2: "+y "+p 复制,粘贴
<myke2> ofan: 我知道
<dreamysirc> caleb-: 我刚好吧vbox删了 想省资源~~~~~~
<myke2> ofan: 我知道了
<ofan> myke2: :+gP
<ofan> myke2: \"+gP
<ofan> myke2: "+gP
<caleb-> dreamysirc: kvm 没省到哪去吧
<myke2> ofan: lilyterm的不支持C-Ins粘贴
<dreamysirc> myke2: v yy就行了
<myke2> ofan: 不是因为vim
<caleb-> dreamysirc: vbox 有 sdl 版，不用 qt4
<myke2> Name=Ubuntu
<ofan> myke2: 奥
<ofan> myke2: 有x11的剪贴板,还有term的,反正挺乱
<dreamysirc> caleb-: 哦 原来kvm和vbox一样费资源啊~~~~~
<myke2> Name=Ubuntu
<myke2> ofan: ok
<caleb-> dreamysirc: 看你对 费资源 的定义如何了
<myke2> ofan: 我还要配置下看来
<caleb-> ofan: term 自己没剪贴版
<ofan> myke2: 具体你可以参考下 :help x11-selection
<ofan> caleb-: 说错了,说vim的
<caleb-> X11 就两个： clipboard 和 primary
<caleb-> myke2: lilyterm 作者说 lilyterm 有支持 C-Ins 粘贴
<myke2> caleb-: 是的
<myke2> caleb-: 可以编辑设置的
<ofan> 一般term选择上就可以了,然后到别的地方粘贴
<myke2> caleb-: 我换成S-Ins了
<myke2> caleb-: 不支持复杂的keybinding
<ofan> S-Ins不是粘贴么
<myke2> ofan: 被他变成C-Ins
<caleb-> myke2: 复杂 <- 像 emacs 那样？
<myke2> caleb-: vim
<ofan> myke2: ...
<caleb-> myke2: vim 的 复杂keybinding 是啥？
<Kandu> myke2: http://machinelife.org/works/NasmPlus/NasmPlus.tar.gz 這裡有個
<ofan> 一样的,vim也可以玩emacs的组合键
<myke2> caleb-: 也没多复杂, 就是组合键
<myke2> ofan: 用鼠标拖一下的是X Clipboard?
<Kandu> myke2: /osc/ShuntingYard.htm /osc/ksudo.htm
<myke2> Kandu: 怎么end else这种
<TopWinStudio1>  arch能象win7那样创建wifi网络吗？？
<Kandu> myke2: ?
<myke2> TopWinStudio1: host ap?
<wujie> 问下pidgin怎么改主题
<TopWinStudio1> myke2: 对。就是win7里面的临时网络，就是创建一个无线共享有线网络，然后手机连接可以上网
<myke2> Kandu: 还有begin ... end;在一行这种
<iMadper> wujie: 直接托到主图选择页面上
<myke2> TopWinStudio1: google下就知道了
<iMadper> wujie: 官方给的方法
<myke2> TopWinStudio1: 或者你用nm
<hyb> 为什么我的系统灭有/dev/sound这个文件？
<wujie> 在哪里阿
<hyb> win也能在这里讨论
<TopWinStudio1> myke2: networkmanager?
<iMadper> TopWinStudio1: 可以，网上有脚本
<TopWinStudio1> iMadper: how to??我想知道脚本是什么，名字？
<iMadper> TopWinStudio1: 用的是iptable吧？
<iMadper> TopWinStudio1: 你只能自己去搜索一下了，我不记得名字，这谁记得主
 * iMadper crc谁自己实现过？有一步不懂了，想请教一下~
<TopWinStudio1> iMadper: 哦？好的。谢谢。我要的是这种提示。好的。
<Kandu> myke2: 哦，你是說這樣寫不好看
<caleb-> iMadper: checksum 软件很多啊
<caleb-> iMadper: 要不就看 sum?
<caleb-> 这年头 crc 没啥特别用处
<caleb-> 查完整性用 md5sum, 安全性用 sha*sum
<iMadper> caleb-: 关键是，我是为了自己建立一个hash
<iMadper> TopWinStudio1: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=116&t=295619
<caleb-> iMadper: md5 就好啦
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 两台机器通过无线网卡共享上网配置
<iMadper> caleb-: 恩，容易实现吗？
<caleb-> iMadper: man sum <- 又小又快
<iMadper> caleb-: 我跟你说下我的需求吧，我有600万条记录，需要导入到内存，同时清楚重复的记录，记录下重复的次数
<iMadper> caleb-: 需要一个hash来方便查找有没有重复的记录
<caleb-> iMadper: 还是没明白你想做啥
<iMadper> caleb-: 但是不晓得怎么样建立，碰撞会少
<caleb-> iMadper: 防碰撞还是 md5 比较靠普
<iMadper> caleb-: 就是我有600万条记录要导入，如果有相同的记录就不导入这条了
<TopWinStudio1> iMadper: 谢谢。我看看哦
<iMadper> caleb-: md5容易实现嘛？
<caleb-> iMadper: md5 + size 检查 十分可靠
<caleb-> iMadper: 现成的 code 那麽多
<caleb-> 相同 size 很难凑出相同的 md5
<caleb-> 目前为止的 md5 碰撞都是不同 size
<iMadper> caleb-: 我不是要求可靠，碰撞可以有，我可以设计碰撞检测，只要少一些就好，我不是为了检验，是为了hash来存储数据，方便查找
<caleb-> iMadper: 如果要万无一失就检查 size + 两种 checksum
<iMadper> caleb-: 偏题了..我是搞数据库，不是搞文件校验...
<edison0354> iMadper: 围观你俩。。
<caleb-> iMadper: 现成的 checksum 那麽多，干麻自找麻烦？
<vic> 强势围观
<caleb-> iMadper: crc / sum / md5 / sha 随便挑
<iMadper> caleb-: crc，我选了，应该是最容易实现的吧？
<iMadper> edison0354: 别光看呀，出个主意~
<caleb-> crc 不靠普
<TopWinStudio1> iMadper: 那个脚本不能下载了
<iMadper> caleb-: 为啥？
<soiamso> iMadper: 都是英文字符串？
<edison0354> iMadper: 不懂
<iMadper> TopWinStudio1: 那你自己去找下好了~~查共享上网应该可以
<iMadper> soiamso: 还有数字或者日期
<iMadper> soiamso: 不过可以看成字符串
<iMadper> caleb-: 你是说crc碰撞会多？大不了crc32
<ofan> iMadper: 你要hash还是为了校验
<iMadper> ofan: 要hash
<microcai> iMadper:sha1
 * microcai sha1
<iMadper> microcai: 容易实现不？
<microcai> iMadper:  very easy
<ofan> iMadper: md5,sha1,sha256...
<microcai> iMadper:  use shalsum cli
<iMadper> microcai: ok，我去看看
<TopWinStudio1> iMadper: 好的。
<caleb-> sha 速度太慢鸟
<ofan> 那就自己写
<microcai> caleb-:  sha1 slow? is git fast ?
 * edison0354 前面各种透明装，各种bra带子
 * iMadper 速度是硬要求，我同学用的红黑树，86秒导入的，我要更快
<microcai> caleb-: use hardware acceleration
<microcai> caleb-:  Let GPU do the job
<soiamso> iMadper: 如果针对你的题目的话，不需要用那些算法吧
<ofan> iMadper: 怎么又红黑树
<caleb-> soiamso++
<iMadper> ofan: 别人用的红黑树，我不想用
<iMadper> soiamso: 那用啥？
<ofan> iMadper: 那乃要用啥
<iMadper> ofan: 我想用hash来查找重复
<ofan> iMadper: sha512
<soiamso> iMadper: 64^10 的一个大数
<iMadper> soiamso: 导入的时候需要检测这个值之前有没有出现过，所以需要查找
<iMadper> soiamso: 什么意思？
<caleb-> iMadper: 应该会慢吧
<iMadper> ofan: sha512容易实现嘛？会不会太慢？
<iMadper> caleb-: 什么会慢？hash？
<ofan> iMadper: ......
<caleb-> iMadper: 觉得你先去做功课再来发问
<iMadper> caleb-: 用stl的hash，之需要27秒
<iMadper> caleb-: 我只是来问，crc实现的一个问题的，结果你们跟我说了一堆我不会的，当然是现在这个样子了！！！！
<iMadper> caleb-: 我从来没看过crc、sha、md5的实现，刚才看crc，看到一步之后不懂，过来问问有没有实现过的，结果上来各种推荐别的算法，我自然不知道了
<ofan> iMadper: crc多用来校验
<ofan> iMadper: 看名字就知道
<myke2> iMadper: 好像和你说了Trie
<metbsd> 你的bashttpd是甚么啊
<iMadper> ofan: 恩，是，但是昨天 void1 说crc比较容易实现我才去看的
<myke2> Kandu: 前两天有高手纠正我的代码风格
<soiamso> iMadper: 字符串的值直接转换成位移，需要多少内存空间？
<iMadper> myke2: 恩，但是慢，真的，有人用了，导入要用100秒左右，比平衡树略慢
<myke2> iMadper: 实现不好吧
<iMadper> soiamso: 是呀，估计要全局变量了吧？
<microcai> metbsd: ???
<microcai> metbsd:  http server implemented in bash
<myke2> iMadper: 还有你以什么为单位
<iMadper> myke2: 不清楚，不过，查找的话确实没有hash快吧？
<myke2> iMadper: 6000000
<iMadper> myke2: 600万条记录，一条大约是15个字母的字符串
<myke2> iMadper: hash是他的特例
<myke2> iMadper: 你可以规定长度啊
<myke2> iMadper: 比如两个字母结合成一个字母什么的
<metbsd> 是怎么运作的
<ofan> iMadper: 只要查重复?
<myke2> iMadper: 本来字母长就是你自己定的
<soiamso> iMadper: 8^15 bit 等于多少内存？
<iMadper> ofan: 恩，还要记录重复的次数
<metbsd> bashttpd是怎么运作的
 * microcai just sort
<myke2> iMadper: 并不一定是1 byte表示一个字母
<iMadper> soiamso: 确实没这么大...
<myke2> iMadper: hash可以理解成特殊的Trie
<iMadper> myke2: 恩，确实..
<myke2> iMadper: 如果hash的冲突个数为0
<soiamso> iMadper: 内存也限制？
 * microcai STUPID people want fast CODE, no, THERE is no FAST code, just FAST MACHINE
<iMadper> soiamso: 内存的限制就是我的电脑...
<ofan> iMadper: 全载到内存里?
<Kandu> myke2: 嗯，我以前也偶爾想要改改。那 end else 該是 end 縮進，else 另起一行比較好
<iMadper> myke2: 等我捉摸下~
<caleb-> iMadper: 原版作业要求是啥？
<myke2> Kandu: http://www.econos.de/delphi/cs.html
<iMadper> ofan: 恩，用的c++stl的hash_map的话，是27秒，800mb内存
<soiamso> iMadper: 乘法 ？
<ofan> iMadper: 你想要到几秒
<iMadper> caleb-: 作业超长...要不给你发过去？
 * microcai some people can't even express himself clearly, how can the other people help?
<caleb-> iMadper: 目标是比 27 秒快？
<iMadper> ofan: 50秒左右就满足了
<soiamso> iMadper: 最多也就 8^15 bit 内存
<myke2> iMadper: 这东西本来就是空间,时间的平衡
<myke2> iMadper: 如果空间无限大, 当然是O(1)
<metbsd> microcai, 你英语很好吗
<iMadper> caleb-: 没，我水，基本50秒就满足了
<Kandu> myke2: begin end 寫一行或者多個語句寫一行是可以的
<microcai> metbsd:  I can't input chinese
<iMadper> myke2: 恩，但是我需要一个具体的实现
<microcai> metbsd:  have't write a input method for me/
<caleb-> iMadper: 贴到 http://code.bulix.org
<iMadper> myke2: 之前看的crc，中间有一步不懂了...
<iMadper> caleb-: 好
<ofan> iMadper: 光计算重复的话还要这么多内存??
<caleb-> 预处理不行麽?
<caleb-> 先处理了再导入
<iMadper> ofan: 凡是不重复的都要导入呀
<metbsd> microcai, help yourself, write your own
<myke2> Kandu: 本来就是可以的, 只不过是代码风格的问题.
<iMadper> caleb-: 先处理？
<caleb-> iMadper: sort | uniq 之类的
<soiamso> iMadper: CRC 对一个15个字符的字符串，算多少次乘法？
<iMadper> soiamso: 除法吧？
<iMadper> caleb-: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/393029/
<iMadper> caleb-: 这个是作业原题
<iMadper> ofan: 其实导入后，我还需要查找，所以，hash查找起来比较快吧？
<caleb-> 喔，不能用 stl
<metbsd> microcai, 不过我还是对这个bashttpd感兴趣，记得之前有个lighttpd
<caleb-> iMadper: 早点贴出来就没事了嘛
<iMadper> caleb-: 确实，不然我直接就用hash map了
<microcai> metbsd:  me write it.
<iMadper> caleb-: 而且boost库，glib什么的，也不能用...
<caleb-> doc--
<myke2> iMadper: 空间要求?
<iMadper> myke2: 没要求，能运行就好
 * iMadper 我表示，用数组整整导入了三个小时、
<myke2> iMadper: 字符串都是a-z的?
<metbsd> microcai, http://www.jamescun.com/projects/bashttpd/
<iMadper> myke2: 不是，还有日期，还有数字
<myke2> iMadper: 就是a-zA-Z0-9?
<myke2> iMadper: 还有space
<iMadper> myke2: 还有 “-”
<metbsd> microcai, that you?
<iMadper> soiamso: 你的意思是，不适合用hash？
<microcai> metbsd: .... code.google.com/p/bashttpd
<myke2> iMadper: 数据给你了?
<iMadper> myke2: 给了~等我贴几行上来~
<myke2> iMadper: 你可以尝试计算针对算法
<caleb-> microcai: 另外写的？
<iMadper> myke2: 针对算法？等我查下~
 * iMadper 数据类型大概是这样的 http://paste.pocoo.org/show/393031/
<soiamso> iMadper: 不是15个字符的长度吧？
<iMadper> soiamso: 确实，有的超长...
<iMadper> soiamso: 还有很多很短的
<iMadper> 设原始数据M'＝1100110100
<iMadper> 选择CRC-4的形式，则G＝24＋2＋1＝19＝10011（二进制）
<microcai> caleb-:  yes
<iMadper> 这句话是怎么出来的？
<soiamso> iMadper: 现在是讨论 task 1 吧？
<iMadper> soiamso: 对~~
<iMadper> soiamso: 我们分组，我做task 1
<iMadper> soiamso: 有啥好想法吗？好像crc确实用于校验比较多，很少用于建立hash
<xiangfu> wow. 你们要开始写代码。
<xiangfu> ？
<iMadper> xiangfu: 我们？
<iMadper> xiangfu: 好像是...
<xiangfu> 嗯。我刚看到分组。
<xiangfu> task 1 等等 :)
<iMadper> xiangfu: 哦靠
<iMadper> xiangfu: ok~
<iMadper> xiangfu: 不是他们要写，是我要写...
<xiangfu> 是吗？有人能总结一下吗？我喜欢一起写代码：）
<iMadper> xiangfu: 我的作业...
<myke2> 求tiling
<xiangfu> ok
<iMadper> xiangfu: 我只是来请教一点儿关于哈希的东西...
<xiangfu> 所有目前只有你一个人？
<iMadper> xiangfu: 恩...
<iMadper> xiangfu: 你实现过crc没？
<myke2> xiangfu: 写代码狂? 帮我写个B+树
<iMadper> xiangfu: b+tree的话，我也要
<xiangfu> 我一般先上网搜。
<xiangfu> 再写。
<xiangfu> 不从 0 写起
<^k^> 新⇨ 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 帝都 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=332312&p=2339483 帝都.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 eexpress — 2011-05-22 13:42
<iMadper> xiangfu: 其实我现在是需要一个人给我讲解下crc中的一个步骤...
<iMadper> 同志们，比如说crc-16=x^16+x^15+x^5+1,我有一个字符串是tom，怎么秋出tom的key呢？
<xiangfu> iMadper myke2 : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/B%2B_tree#Implementations
<xiangfu> iMadper myke2 . the source code of B+ tree: iImplementations
<xiangfu> http://www.amittai.com/prose/bpt.c
<soiamso> benchmark 后发现 瓶颈在什么地方？
<soiamso>  iMadper ?
<iMadper> soiamso: 还没benchmark呢...
<iMadper> soiamso: 我还没写出怎么导入呢
<iMadper> soiamso: 我对hash还是有些不明白，能给我说下不？
<iMadper> soiamso: 比如说crc-16=x^16+x^15+x^5+1,我有一个字符串是tom，怎么秋出
<iMadper>           tom的key呢
<soiamso> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyclic_redundancy_check
<koko162> quit
<koko162> ls
<xiangfu> tom --> CRC-16	0x07AC
<xiangfu> http://www.lammertbies.nl/comm/info/crc-calculation.html
<ramazan> metbsd: are you there?
<iMadper> soiamso: 恩，我在看~
<iMadper> xiangfu: 这个，我看看~这么神奇
<kowalski__> quit
<xiangfu> http://www.lammertbies.nl/download/lib_crc.zip
<iMadper> xiangfu: 哈哈，这个好，多谢了~
<xiangfu> iMadper, all you need is sit down read all those documents. then DONE :)
<xiangfu> iMadper I don't have time look into detail. but I like write code with Free Software people. :)
<xiangfu> and using exist libs :)
<iMadper> xiangfu: ok~thx~
<szsloss> mei ren??
<kowalski_> 测试
<pocoyo> : 从前在山谷里有一只怪兽叫六眼飞鱼，每天都跑出山谷吃村民，村民苦不堪言，打听到只有那位叫爱的武士才能杀死六眼飞鱼，于是求助之，武士说，我现在杀不了，村民问为什么，武士说我需要一把叫勇气的刀。知道为什么吗？因为：爱真的需要勇气，来面对六眼飞鱼… http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<kowalski_> -.-
<kowalski_> ssh is awesome
<XwinX> iGnome:
<iGnome> XwinX: 才回信了
<iGnome> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=332312 XwinX
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 帝都
<hata> sawfish 比 fvwm 更神器，被你们欺骗了
<XwinX> iGnome: ...
<XwinX> iGnome: 为啥不用现存的外部命令?
<iGnome> 没小的
<iGnome> 没通用的。xw XwinX 要不你推荐一个？
<hata> iGnome←␣←; 怎样弄的？也是用imagemagick？
<XwinX> xloadimage ?
<iGnome> hata: 啥东西
<XwinX> iGnome:
<XwinX> iGnome: qiv
<hata> iGnome←␣←; 帝都
<iGnome> 我这都没的啊。
<XwinX> iGnome: fbsetbg
<iGnome> 这废弃了吧。
<iGnome> qiv大了
<iGnome> setbg都没独立的
<XwinX> iGnome: 那xloadimage
<XwinX> iGnome: 这个小
<iGnome> 我这没。
<iGnome> 担心废弃
<XwinX> iGnome: 不过我超代码太麻烦了
<XwinX> iGnome: ...
<iGnome> 恩。这我知道
<iGnome> xcore.c那段，不行？ XwinX
<XwinX> iGnome: iGnome 不行,不全
<Colin-shzsc> hyperref 真他妈是个宏包冲突大王，可有些事情没了它还真不好做……
<XwinX> iGnome: 我发给你试试
<iGnome> 额。我看过其他的例子，差不多全了吧。
<iGnome> 好罗
<XwinX> iGnome: 收邮件
<iGnome> ok
<iGnome> 没。
<iGnome> 发163的吧。在家
<XwinX> iGnome: 已经发gmail了
<iGnome> @ 没设置
<XwinX> iGnome: 用 web
<iGnome> @ 好吧
<iGnome> const char usage //
<XwinX> iGnome: ?
<iGnome> 你做太复杂了。那些参数
<iGnome> 丫丫的。要安装一堆dev了
<XwinX> iGnome: ...
<XwinX> iGnome: 我只用gdb
<XwinX> iGnome: 怎么要一堆dev了
<XwinX> iGnome: 难道你系统上 gdk 都没有?
<iGnome> 我纯洁的台机。
<iGnome> 设置没成功。
<iGnome> 文件是对的
<gebjgd> XwinX: 上过cream么
<XwinX> gebjgd: cream 是什么?
<gebjgd> XwinX: gtk + widget的de
<XwinX> iGnome: 我就是说了,太复杂
<XwinX> iGnome: 那段设置代码只能进纯的X的环境下才有效
<XwinX> gebjgd: 用过
<iGnome> 我发现你理解错了一个。
<XwinX> gebjgd: 太烂
<XwinX> iGnome: 啥?
<gebjgd> XwinX: 烂么？
<iGnome> -f 的，不能缩放的
<XwinX> iGnome: ?
<XwinX> gebjgd: 烂,没法用
<gebjgd> XwinX: 比gnome3还烂？
<XwinX> gebjgd: gnome3只少还能用
<iGnome> 我自己改，还有pos的负数。
<XwinX> iGnome: 啥?
<XwinX> pos 还要负数?
<iGnome> 右对齐，我自己改
<soiamso> iMadper: 弄好了？
<XwinX> iGnome: 哦
<wujie> 我wine了CF
<leizhicheng> :-D
<XwinX> 妈的,老断线
<wujie> 什么阿
<wujie> 我要wine暴风影音
<tenzu> 好热
<gebjgd> tenzu: 新加坡能不热么
<gebjgd> tenzu: 那是热带
<caleb-> sawfish 有啥好的？
<tenzu> gebjgd: 也有凉快的时候啊，只不过最近下雨有点少
<gebjgd> tenzu: 都没冬天的
<gebjgd> tenzu: 还指望能凉快
<tenzu> gebjgd: 是啊，所以老的快
<metbsd> 敢情linux=wine
<metbsd> 不弯不行
<caleb-> linux就像醇酒？
<gebjgd> wujie: wine什么暴风影音啊
<gebjgd> wujie: mplayer多好
<caleb-> 暴风影音就是 ffmpeg 嘛
<wujie> 我把QQ音乐也wine出来了
<tenzu> 用windows得了，何必跟自己过不去呢
<myke2> gebjgd: mplayer太geek
<gebjgd> wujie: 都是你没用的东西
<gebjgd> wujie: 都是没用的东西
<wujie> 迅雷7也wine了
<gebjgd> wujie: 搜狗->qq音乐
<metbsd> qq也弯了
<gebjgd> wujie: cf是什么玩意？
<wujie> 穿越火线
<metbsd> 以后发行一个专门弯的linux
<myke2> metbsd: ylmf
<pocoyo> : 在这里谈雨淋麻风的, 要被tjjtds lol  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;-)
<metbsd> linwinex
<gebjgd> wujie: 没听说过
<tenzu> winux
<gebjgd> wujie: linux开源的fps一大堆
<metbsd> winux好像更好
<tenzu> 当年还在玩CS1.6，被人忽悠去玩了一下crossfire，后来才知道那哥们儿没玩过CS。。。
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 色鬼哥
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 腾猪哥
<gebjgd> tenzu: cs。。。。
<myke2> Windowser可以关注http://www.reactos.org/zh/index.html
<gebjgd> tenzu: 我上高中时候的游戏了。。。。
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 包包宝宝抱抱
<gebjgd> tenzu: 10年前的
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 老饼
<myke2> gebjgd: Counter Strike?
<gebjgd> zmcbb30: 怎么吃包包30个
<gebjgd> myke2: 是
<zmcbb30> .........
<tenzu> gebjgd: 差不多，第一次见到CS的时候我大一
<myke2> gebjgd: 现在还很流行阿
<gebjgd> myke2: 没人玩了
<gebjgd> myke2: 2000年到2001玩的
<myke2> gebjgd: 多的很呢
<myke2> gebjgd: 我们那里很多人玩
<gebjgd> myke2: 没见过
<gebjgd> myke2: 你们那里很落后
<tenzu> myke2: 很多电子竞技里面已经没有CS的项目了吧，改了dota
<gebjgd> tenzu: dota?
<myke2> tenzu: gebjgd dota也玩
<gebjgd> tenzu: 5年前的东西了吧
<metbsd> reactos是难看版本的xp吗
<myke2> tenzu: gebjgd 魔兽 星际 什么的
<gebjgd> tenzu: 那是我还年轻
<tenzu> gebjgd: 差不多，不过还是很多人在玩
<metbsd> xp丑陋版
<gebjgd> myke2: 都星际2 了
<gebjgd> myke2: 我就已经很老掉牙了，没想你们那里更落后
<myke2> gebjgd: Counter Strike 有新地图
<gebjgd> 新地图。。
<wujie> 现在觉得linux太牛逼了，原本以为只能虚拟QQ软件，没想到CSOL也可以被虚拟
<gebjgd> wujie: .........
<myke2> gebjgd: 不过, 我一个都玩不来
<wujie> 试玩了下
<tenzu> gebjgd: 我很期待Dungeon Siege 3, 下个月21号发布
<kowalski> hi all
<gebjgd> tenzu: 什么东西？
<^k^> kowalski, 好  ㍧ 
<tenzu> myke2: 开了作弊器也玩不来？
<wujie> 对俄，什么东西阿
<tenzu> gebjgd: 地牢围攻3
<gebjgd> tenzu: 没听说过。。。
<gebjgd> tenzu: 你都这岁数了。还不玩车玩女人
<gebjgd> tenzu: 怎么还跟18岁的小青年一样
<tenzu> gebjgd: 类diablo的
<tenzu> gebjgd: 工资都上交给领导了
<gebjgd> tenzu: 你老婆？
<myke2> tenzu: 根本就没玩过
<tenzu> gebjgd: 嗯嗯
<gebjgd> tenzu: 你老婆就不催你买车啊
<tenzu> gebjgd: 买完了，二手
<gebjgd> tenzu: 啥车？
<gebjgd> tenzu: 我正在学车本
<tenzu> gebjgd: 不好意思说。。。太低端了
<gebjgd> tenzu: 莫非是二手的奥拓？
<tenzu> gebjgd: 我彻底回去了再学车本
<tenzu> gebjgd: 二手富康
<XwinX> tenzu: 手扶拖拉机不错
<gebjgd> tenzu: 坡国不是挺好么
<XwinX> 开着上班拉风
<vic> 写点代码就这么难吗
<gebjgd> tenzu: 你和巩俐 李连杰都是同乡了
<vic> 一天了 还没写上10行
<tenzu> XwinX 拖拉机有点慢，不赶时间的话无所谓了
<soiamso> vic: C ？
<tenzu> gebjgd: 我和孙燕姿还是校友呢，有毛用
<XwinX> tenzu: 公路上还是可以飚一下的
<metbsd> 波国有没有上海市大？
<gebjgd> tenzu: 孙燕子还活着呢？
<vic> soiamso: python，不要笑话我，我菜鸟
<gebjgd> tenzu: 隆胸了么？
<gebjgd> tenzu: 还能起降飞机么？
<tenzu> XwinX: 如果把后面的拖斗去掉应该能开快点儿吧
<soiamso> vic:  python 写10行不难吧
<tenzu> gebjgd: 不知道，听说结婚了，应该能有所改善吧
<XwinX> tenzu: 那不只有2个轮子了
<gebjgd> tenzu: 已经晚了
<vic> soiamso: 是不难。。可是对我就难了。。。主要是不知道咋写。。。
<gebjgd> tenzu: 18岁之前不揉。就无法涨大了
<wujie> 我要wine腾讯所有软件
<tenzu> XwinX: 为了速度总得有所牺牲
<gebjgd> wujie: 有webqq
<soiamso> vic:  主要是不知道写啥
<tenzu> gebjgd: 产后也是一个机会啊
<wujie> wineQQ2011成功了
<gebjgd> tenzu: 悬
<tenzu> gebjgd: 你这看问题不够长远
<wujie> 游戏没有
<vic> soiamso: 想实现的功能  可是却不知道应该怎么写才是对的。。。
<tenzu> gebjgd: 人家总还是有机会的
<gebjgd> tenzu: 产后。你的人生就没了
<metbsd> wine qq成功，可是有输入法吗
<wujie> 我要wine腾讯游戏
<gebjgd> tenzu: 之后你就是孩子的奴隶了
<XwinX> wujie: wine 个安全管家吧
<gebjgd> tenzu: 你就是当爹了
<metbsd> wine 个外挂
<wujie> 准备
<gebjgd> 哈哈哈
<metbsd> wine 个阿里旺旺
<tenzu> gebjgd: 当爹好啊
<gebjgd> wine个windows资源管理器
<gebjgd> tenzu: 有什么好的
<alpha080> 不好
<gebjgd> tenzu: 不好
<wujie> YY成功了
<gebjgd> tenzu: 我身边的都惨不忍睹
<metbsd> 再弯个网银，淘宝
<kowalski> wine个病毒
<myke2> wine Kaspersky
<gebjgd> wine个360杀毒
<tenzu> gebjgd: 只要你狠下心不管，还是能潇洒的
<gebjgd> 就齐全了
<alpha080> 這裡就有個慘不忍睹的
<gebjgd> tenzu: 我根本不管
<vic> soiamso: 不写了，脑袋一片浆糊。。。。
<tenzu> alpha080: 惨不忍睹哥
<gebjgd> tenzu: 生了直接ups回北京
<tenzu> gebjgd: 长在红旗下啊
<alpha080> 你就別步我后塵了
<gebjgd> tenzu: 帝都人士，闹玩呢
<myke2> wine windows xp
<gebjgd> alpha080: 我理解你
<gebjgd> alpha080: 3岁后就好点了
<alpha080> 戶口准備落哪里？疼豬？
<tenzu> gebjgd: alpha080 总得有那么几年痛苦吧
<caleb-> vic: 写啥功能？
<tenzu> alpha080: 想回去天津
<wujie> 为什么wine红色警戒没有声音阿
<caleb-> 一天十行也太惨了吧
<gebjgd> tenzu: 你是天津人？
<tenzu> gebjgd: 我不是，我老婆是
<metbsd> 被人逼婚才叫惨
<gebjgd> tenzu: 哦
<metbsd> 你们那些算甚么
<gebjgd> tenzu: 我以为你是找了坡国的姑娘呢
<alpha080> 天津戶口還行，能進的話
<gebjgd> tenzu: 够黑
<vic> caleb-: 不要笑话我 我就是一个编程大菜鸟。。。。写一个txttoxml的程序，当然这个只是大程序里的一个小部分。。。崩溃啊
<gebjgd> alpha080: 天津卫啊
<tenzu> gebjgd: 坡国小妹只看的上西洋鬼子，所以坡国男人都找越南和中国小妹当老婆
<alpha080> 去坡國跟沒出去差不多
<vic> 天津人贼坏贼坏的
<gebjgd> vic: gdb * core
<tenzu> alpha080: 我的户口还挂在天津
<alpha080> 有啥好的
<vic> gebjgd: ？？
<gebjgd> alpha080: 那里大
<gebjgd> alpha080: 有狐臭
<gebjgd> alpha080: 刺激
<tenzu> alpha080: 没啥好的，毕业就扔那儿了，还千着好几千管理费没交呢
<gebjgd> alpha080: 体毛重，有兽交一般的感受
<alpha080> 你只是挂在天津的，有麻煩吧
<caleb-> vic: 不是有 libxml?
<tenzu> gebjgd: 印度小妹其实很有味道啊
<gebjgd> tenzu: 太黑
<gebjgd> tenzu: 我喜欢白的
<tenzu> alpha080: 挂开发区，没事儿
<vic> 我一个女同学，天津人 ，放假回家，被天津的出租车司机扔高架桥上了，那个悲剧
<wujie> wine红色警戒2没有声音
<wujie> 说下阿，wine红色警戒2没有声音
<tenzu> gebjgd: 黑的是印度、马来、印尼的。本地人还是比较白的
<gebjgd> tenzu: 算了吧
<caleb-> vic: 钱不够？
<alpha080> 集体戶是悲劇啊
<metbsd> 骗子，新加坡妹很黑的皮肤
<gebjgd> tenzu: 我喜欢白种人的白
<vic> caleb-: 我对模块不熟，这是第一次写程序，很迷茫
<tenzu> vic: 天津人在天津被搞，还是很新鲜的
<wujie> wine红色警戒2没有声音阿
<metbsd> 我就没见过白色的新加坡妹
<gebjgd> tenzu: 热带能有白的？太少了
<tenzu> alpha080: 不是集体户口，我自己迁出去的
<vic> caleb-: 不是，开始讲好价钱了，比如说50， 等到高架桥上了 就说得100，要不就下去把
<gebjgd> tenzu: 结婚了么？
<tenzu> metbsd: 我真不骗你啊，天天在学校里看到白花花的大腿
<alpha080> 呀，那還好
<metbsd> 那肯定不是本地人
<tenzu> gebjgd: 我？早结婚了
<metbsd> 或者是华侨
<gebjgd> tenzu: 似乎你的户口不能直接落到天津
<szsloss> 在新加坡 上学？？
<gebjgd> tenzu: 我老婆的户口现在还在广东呢
<tenzu> gebjgd: 找个天津的工作就行了呗
<gebjgd> tenzu: 哦，也是，天津不是帝都
<szsloss> 那离职了 还得 迁出的啊
<gebjgd> tenzu: 天津热死
<tenzu> metbsd: 坡人大多是原国内广东福建一代移民过去的
<gebjgd> tenzu: 和帝都一模样
<tenzu> gebjgd: 比帝都略低一点点而已，都很热
<metbsd> 学校肯定啥人都有，主流社会，新加坡人都是黑的
<alpha080> 要不我們團購出去吧
<szsloss> 团购啥啊？？
<gebjgd> 坡人确实黑。。。。。
<tenzu> gebjgd: 好吧，你说黑就黑
<gebjgd> tenzu: 我说的白是白种人的白
<alpha080> 先出去的負責賺錢把后面的也帶出來
<tenzu> gebjgd: 那种白的确少
<gebjgd> 在本地居民中，華人占75.2%，马来人占13.6%，印度裔（以泰米尔人居多）占8.8%，而欧亚混血人口和其他族群（包括峇峇娘惹）则占2.4%。
<gebjgd> tenzu: 你是对的，坡人应该和华人肤色差不多
<szsloss> 包括峇峇娘惹 这个是什么啊？？
<gebjgd> ten
<waterloo2005> 我把ubuntu1104装到了u盘上，但是发现拿到其他机子上就无法启动了。只能在我安装时用的那台机子上用。这是怎么回事？谢谢
<gebjgd> tenzu: 那为啥广告里的坡妹子那么黑啊。。。
<tenzu> gebjgd: 现在算上国内打工的，华人占的比例远大于75%
<metbsd> 这irc甚么垃圾啊，卡死了
<alpha080> 買光盤去，給女儿刻片。。。
<tenzu> gebjgd: 估计是为了表现热带吧
<gebjgd> alpha080: 3级？
<xiangfu> waterloo2005  什么错误？
<gebjgd> alpha080: 我能预定么
<metbsd> 又不能上图又卡
<xiangfu> metbsd 那个IRC可以上图？
<alpha080> waterloo2005: 妳把grub裝哪了？
<metbsd> irc都不能上图
<metbsd> 都是modem 14.4的时候用的聊天工具，上图是没指望的
<metbsd> 能不卡已经不错了
<alpha080> 你用啥工具弄的u盤
<tenzu> waterloo2005: 是不是装了显卡驱动？
<waterloo2005> xiangfu: alpha080: 我在安装时用的机子上是可以启动u盘上的ubuntu的，但是拿到其他机子上，在grub选择了启动项后就是只能看见那个彩色的屏幕。进不去系统。是不是uuid的问题。
<gebjgd> metbsd: 手机用户表示很欣慰
<yukiryoko> hi
<alpha080> 有錯誤代碼提示么？
<^k^> yukiryoko, 好  ㍧ 
<metbsd> 要这么欣慰还会马上被踢吗
<tenzu> 罗宾姐走了。。。
<yukiryoko> <^k^>~
<yukiryoko> 大家都在聊什么呢
<waterloo2005> tenzu: 我安装时用的机子是intel显卡，我没有装其他的显卡驱动。后来失败的机子是ati显卡。
<Relaed> exit
<tenzu> waterloo2005: 我以前试过装在移动硬盘上，不过已经忘了怎么弄的
<gebjgd> metbsd, 又能蛋逼，还省流量
<gebjgd> waterloo2005, 和显卡驱动没有关系。是你grub装到本地硬盘上了
<tenzu> gebjgd: 啥手机？
<gebjgd> tenzu, htc desire z
<tenzu> gebjgd: 高级啊
<xiangfu> gebjgd 装到本地硬盘上，是不会出来GRUB界面的！
<gebjgd> xiangfu, 也是，那就是设备名不对
<xiangfu> waterloo2005 把 grub.conf 贴出来。
<gebjgd> tenzu, 还行吧，关键是有全键盘
<gebjgd> tenzu, 有全键盘机器不多啊
<tenzu> gebjgd: 全键盘我用不惯，而且手太大
<tenzu> gebjgd: 手机上我只能用九宫格的
<gebjgd> tenzu, 打字多了，全键盘很快
<tenzu> gebjgd: 我打字不多。。。
<XwinX> gebjgd: 你在手机上用irc
<XwinX> ?
<gebjgd> XwinX, 是。都不开电脑了
<XwinX> gebjgd: 什么软件?
<tenzu> gebjgd: 岂不是手机得经常充电
<Colin-shzsc> 数字键盘打笔划的路过……
<gebjgd> tenzu, 我拿它当电脑用
<alpha080> 我也是
<metbsd> 甚么手机啊
<tenzu> gebjgd: 我的手机卡不能上网。。。
<gebjgd> XwinX, androirc
<xiangfu> gebjgd. yo should buy a Sumsung Glaxy Tab
<XwinX> gebjgd: 我是说什么irc软件
<gebjgd> xiangfu, no keyboard
<iGnome> 外星人的树棍子手指，才可使用那键盘。 gebjgd
<xiangfu> XwinX yaaic :)
<gebjgd> XwinX, androirc
<tenzu> iGnome: 神不用手机么？
<XwinX> gebjgd: tab 键有吗?
<iGnome> 手机是打电话的
<iGnome> 𠁆𠈌𠓗𡘙𡦀𡦈轟淼驫龘𠀾圀囬圞⅀⌬⇛⌘✂䷬✤✺✽✿❆✎☎☻☞☛❨❩❤❶❷❸❹❺❻❼❽❾❿✗✘✔✓✆✂㵘淼沝 燚焱炏火 兲♫ gebjgd
<gebjgd> XwinX, 有
<iGnome> 冲死他的手机
<iGnome> gebjgd: 󰀍 🀀🀁🀂🀃🀄🀅🀪 ⇶⇸→↣↦⤐⤑⤔⤖
<^k^> iGnome:say gebjgd: 󰀍 🀀🀁🀂🀃🀄🀅🀪 ⇶⇸→↣↦⤐⤑⤔⤖ in 方法名 upcase 未找到 ? We use UTF-8 !
<XwinX> ...
<gebjgd> iGnome, 我用的wlan
<gebjgd> 无压力
<gebjgd> 哈哈哈哈哈哈啊哈哈
<iGnome> . 是说编码。
<iGnome> 以前，谁的手机就被冲死了。估计啥wm的
<waterloo2005> gebjgd: 没有，我在原来的机子上把硬盘卸了，用那个u盘可以启动。grub没有问题。刚才又试了一下，在grub中选择后什么输出都没有，只有一个下横线光标。前几天我还试了用unetbootin把livecd安装到u盘上，现在最新的版本可以设置一个容量保存个人数据用于重启后使用。我调试了好久，感觉弄得差不多了，发现它不时的丢失文件，有时是找不到
<waterloo2005> /etc/sudoers,有时是配置好的docky又成了初始状态。在此反应一下情况。
<iGnome> 疼猪都被冲死了？
<gebjgd> android还行
<tenzu> iGnome: 我恨你
<gebjgd> 压力不大
<iGnome> 估计支持utf8
<XwinX> 哈哈哈
<iGnome> tenzu: oops
<iGnome> 难道被说中了?
<tenzu> iGnome: 你才被冲死了
<iGnome> lol
<iGnome> 那你恨我干嘛
<tenzu> iGnome: 你诅咒我
<iGnome> why
<tenzu> iGnome: 你诅咒我被冲死
<iGnome> 你是wm的？
<gebjgd> XwinX, tab键无法补全
<XwinX> gebjgd: ...
<iGnome> mbp。丫丫的。有钱了？？
<iGnome> mbp这么烂？
<XwinX> gebjgd: 我快装好了你才说
<gebjgd> XwinX, 只能用用户列表
<gebjgd> 哈哈哈哈哈哈
<tenzu> iGnome: 啥mbp?
<iGnome> tenzu: .
<iGnome> tenzu 是 ~mbp@unaffiliated/tenzu (MBP)
<iGnome> 这啊
<tenzu> iGnome: 学校的电脑
<iGnome> 我再发下
<gebjgd> XwinX, 你什么机器
<alpha080> 。。。。
<iGnome> tenzu: 󰀍𠁆𠈌𠓗𡘙𡦀𡦈轟淼驫龘𠀾圀囬圞⅀⌬⇛⌘✂䷬✤✺✽✿❆✎☎☻☞☛❨❩❤❶❷❸❹❺❻❼❽❾❿✗✘✔✓✆✂㵘淼沝 燚焱炏火 兲♫🀀🀁🀂🀃🀄🀅🀪⇶⇸→↣↦⤐⤑⤔⤖⤗⤻
<^k^> iGnome:say tenzu: 󰀍𠁆𠈌𠓗𡘙𡦀𡦈轟淼驫龘𠀾圀囬圞⅀⌬⇛⌘✂䷬✤✺✽✿❆✎☎☻☞☛❨❩❤❶❷❸❹❺❻❼❽❾❿✗✘✔✓✆✂㵘淼沝 燚焱炏火 兲♫🀀🀁🀂🀃🀄🀅🀪⇶⇸→↣↦⤐⤑⤔⤖⤗⤻ in 方法名 upcase 未找到 ? We use UTF-8 !
<XwinX> gebjgd: 比你少个 z
<test31> ...
<tenzu> iGnome: 你又神经了
<iGnome> 验证下嘛
<gebjgd> XwinX, 没键盘不爽的
<XwinX> gebjgd: 嗯
<gebjgd> 有键盘打字超快
<metbsd> mbp major basic principle
<XwinX> gebjgd: 6667端口连接不上
<iGnome> gebjgd: 你的笔很细？
<alpha080> 沒自動補全。
<gebjgd> 本来我想等htc cha cha的
<tenzu> mbp man blows pussy
<gebjgd> iGnome, 用键盘输入
<metbsd> 手机可以代替笔记本了
<gebjgd> iGnome, z系列有键盘的
<iGnome> gebjgd: 手指纤纤，代表笔也纤纤。
<metbsd> 唉，没文化
<XwinX> 除6667还有啥端口的?
<tenzu> XwinX: 6666,6668,7000
<iGnome> 8000 7000
<alpha080> 7000
<gebjgd> iGnome, 咱手小，无压力
<iGnome> 对不上路。算了。
<alpha080> 哈哈
<XwinX> gebjgd: 有广告的
<XwinX> gebjgd: 不要了
<iGnome> XwinX: 年纪来了。发现cod7的片头晃得头晕了。怎么办。
<XwinX> iGnome: cod7 是啥?
<gebjgd> XwinX, 没有啊
<iGnome> 就，，那fps
<XwinX> gebjgd: 有
<tenzu> XwinX: call of duty吧
<XwinX> 不玩了
<gebjgd> XwinX, 看不到啊
<XwinX> 手机上irc太蛋痛了
<XwinX> gebjgd: 第一个页就有
<iGnome> 手机上irc太蛋痛了
<XwinX> gebjgd:主界面,还没有连接的时候
<iGnome> XwinX: 斗篷估计喜欢
<XwinX> iGnome: 他用 andirc
<iGnome> 我用ipad上过一次。
<iGnome> 都觉得麻烦
<microcai> 居然没人掉了
<gebjgd> XwinX, 等下。我看看法
<iGnome> microcai: 祸害
<XwinX> iGnome: 不玩fps
<XwinX> 一玩就头痛
<iGnome> 。想当年，打q3，10小时，都不头晕。
<gebjgd> XwinX, 我这里没有广告
<XwinX> gebjgd: 奇怪
<tenzu> iGnome: 因为你是神，所以不晕
<XwinX> gebjgd: 你是不是用的破解版
<iGnome> tenzu: 现在被你说晕的
<gebjgd> XwinX, 不是。
<caleb-> iGnome: 因为你是神，所以不晕
<XwinX> gebjgd: 收费版?
<iGnome> caleb-: 。。。最近老重复？当bot了？？
<gebjgd> XwinX, 这个是免费的
<XwinX> gebjgd: 那为啥我有,服务器连接不上,广告服务器到是连上了
<gebjgd> XwinX, 不知道
<iGnome> XwinX: 现在的科技先进，广告都是本地的
<iGnome> lol
<XwinX> iGnome: 是本地的广告
<caleb-> 广告是不同服务器啊
<XwinX> iGnome: 软件是英文的,广告是中文的
<iGnome> 9494 hehe
<caleb-> XwinX: 广告本来就是照 ip / key word 投放的
<XwinX> caleb-: 嗯
<iGnome> 空手套白狼的广告业。很发达
<wujie> 谁要64位ubuntu系统的PPS的？我做了个
 * caleb- 比较好奇为毛很多人点击广告
 * caleb- 从来不点广告的飘过
<XwinX> caleb-: 一不小心就点上了
<iGnome> 。 caleb- 你周围的人，都蠢嘛
<iGnome> 就你聪明些
<wujie> 谁要64位ubuntu系统的PPS的？我做了个？？？
<caleb-> iGnome: 据说 IE 用户有六成都会点广告
<caleb-> google chrome 用户最不爱点广告
<iGnome> 。。ie不代表层次
<caleb-> 想想那是几亿人在点广告啊
<tenzu> 从不点广告
<XwinX> firefox 从来不显示广告
<alpha080> ad block + no script...
 * caleb- 感谢点广告的几亿小白为我们带来免费网络服务
<OOOOoooo> JOIN #opensuse-cn
<iGnome> OOOOoooo: 你咋不搞一个 #gplgirl 的房间
<microcai> caleb-:  ???
<alpha080> join #ccgirl
<microcai> caleb-: 感谢点广告的白痴给我们带来免费服务。
<szsloss> 你是做广告的？？
<microcai> wujie:  ... ...  PPS 公司开发 Linux  版本的是2个菜鸟。gcc 都不会用的菜鸟。代码不知道是哪里 copy & past ，稀里糊涂编译通过的。
<caleb-> 不就是从 win32 版本 copy 过来的？
<linsuxy> PPS实在不情愿的情况下开发linux版本的
<iGnome> 至少有看了。 microcai  罗嗦啥
<iGnome> pps那搜索，我一直不会玩。不知道是该按enter，还是点那图标。 nnnd
<microcai> iGnome:  PPS 你不知道为何要 root 权限么？
<microcai> iGnome: 有后门。
<caleb-> fakeroot 不行么？
<iGnome> 那不是啥后门。是处理文件权限乱了。
<iGnome> 就一sh
<microcai> iGnome:  现在是不root运行就关掉后门。
<XwinX> microcai: 要 root 是他在程序启动后,把他的 lib 移来移去
<microcai> iGnome:  win 版本也有后门的。
<lofwind> 啥后门？
<microcai> XwinX:  我是内幕消息。
<iGnome> 后门概念扩大了。当然可以说
<XwinX> microcai: 哦,我是看代码
<microcai> iGnome:  ... ...
<microcai> XwinX: 你那个是 sh 嗲没
<microcai> XwinX: 你那个是 sh 代码
<XwinX> microcai: 嗯
<microcai> XwinX: 你以为后门会在 shell 里？
<XwinX> microcai: 我哪知道,我又没看到C代码
<microcai> XwinX: 所以嘛
<iGnome> 需要权限的那行，是sh
<microcai> iGnome:  反正 PPS 有后门就对了。
<iGnome> 留后手，当然也可以说。
<void1> 什么后门？
<xiangfu> 这里有多少程序员？
<lofwind> microcai: 是神马后门
<xiangfu> 天天写代码？而且代码是开放的。
<microcai> lofwind:  监视硬盘，未经许可上传东西。
<void1> win7下的pps，不会导致uac
<lofwind> xiangfu: 你给桌面培训写信了吗。
<iGnome> 上传rc? etc/init?
<microcai> void1: 因为安装的时候已经 UAC 了。
<lofwind> microcai: 证据？
<xiangfu> 没有。我只是想了解一下。没有太大的兴趣。
<lofwind> microcai: 监视了神马呢？
<microcai> lofwind: 自己做网络监控就知道了。
<iGnome> microcai: 就喜欢挑事情。
<lofwind> microcai: 你是牛人，做一个给我们小白看看。
<lofwind> xiangfu: 哦。
<microcai> lofwind: 我自己不用 PPS , 不知道。我一个朋友跳槽去了 PPS .
<microcai> lofwind: 他看了代码这么说的，
<void1> microcai: 不安装的pps也一样用
<xiangfu> lofwind 我只是想知道。他们这想能不能赚到钱。 :)
<microcai> iGnome:  不挑频道不活跃嘛~~~
<Mafwgc> 兄弟们，freenas8改成中文界面，怎么做？
<xiangfu> 他们这样做
<lofwind> microcai: 上传用户文件不需要root啊。
<caleb-> 监视硬盘，未经许可上传东西 <- 这又不需要 root
<iGnome> microcai: 好吧。只是，你发点图，也可以活跃
<microcai> lofwind: 为了将来方便/
<xiangfu> 如果能赚钱可以深入了解一下 ：）
<lofwind> microcai: 难道上传系统里的/etc/shadow？
<caleb-> 搞后门不用这麽无脑吧
<microcai> lofwind: 是电影。
<caleb-> skype 有后门，大家照样用得开心
<iGnome> caleb-: +
<lofwind> microcai: 那用root干嘛。
<microcai> caleb-: 他们程序员垃圾，只好这么无脑。
<lofwind> caleb-: skype又是神马后门……
<microcai> lofwind: 他们程序员垃圾，不懂得正确避开 root
<iGnome> 纯粹是不熟悉lin导致的。
<xiangfu> SKYPE only windows version. and in tom.com :)
<xiangfu> skype, that is why we using IRC and Jabber :)
<caleb-> lofwind: https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=skype+backdoor
<XwinX> iGnome: windows程序员都这样啊
 * microcai 我运行 linuxqq 都是放 sandbox 里运行的。
<XwinX> iGnome: 很多windows程序把配置信息放在安装目录下的
<iGnome> 是，思维不同
<XwinX> iGnome: 导致一定要 adminstator 权限
<microcai> XwinX: 这样可以绿色。
<XwinX> iGnome: windows 用户还很喜欢
<XwinX> iGnome: 说是绿色
<microcai> XwinX: 这样可以绿色, 所以喜欢。
<iGnome> 不是喜欢，是不管这些
<caleb-> 安装系统软件要 admin 很合理啊
<XwinX> microcai: 绿个毛色职
<iGnome> 可pps上没啥好片子看啊
<lemonhall> PPS垃圾
<caleb-> 不合理的是，win32 软件没有一个可靠的安全检查方式
<lemonhall> PPTV很赞
 * microcai windows 用户的绿色 =  静态连接，一个.exe 就够了。不写注册表，和 exe 一个目录的配置文件就够了。
<iGnome> lemonhall: 没a片。所以垃圾。是吧
<lofwind> caleb-: 是监听内容，还是窃取用户信息？
<caleb-> 只能希望 upstream 有良心有技术没包入 malware
<lemonhall> iGnome: ...........
<caleb-> lofwind: 都有
<xiangfu> ？ o 为什么你们一直在讨论 Windows? :)
<lofwind> caleb-: 哦。
<lemonhall> PPS垃圾骂一个软件垃圾啊
<microcai> xiangfu:  windows 就是妓女，大家都爱讨论。
<caleb-> 很多 win32 3rd party 官方软件都有出过问题 <- 包入病毒神马的
<xiangfu> microcai :)
<lemonhall> iGnome: 我喜欢女人。。。但是不会因为这个原因骂一个软件垃圾啊
<iGnome> xiangfu: 那不是 microcai 挑的嘛
<iGnome> lemonhall: .. 谁题女人了？
<iGnome> lol
<iGnome> 就你题这
<xiangfu> :D
<lofwind> caleb-: linux能比windows安全一点吗？
<caleb-> 不用 admin 的才算绿色吧
<caleb-> 用 admin 才能安装的算哪门子绿色
<caleb-> lofwind: 都用官方包就比 win32 安全多了
<caleb-> lofwind: ppa 的 key 不要乱加
<caleb-> linux 安全机制：web of trust + source review + encrypted checksum
<lofwind> caleb-: 哦。不会在源码里就留后门吗？
<lemonhall> caleb-: 不装的软件才安全
<caleb-> lofwind: 没有 100% 安全，只是比 win32 安全多了
<lemonhall> caleb-: 看电影用FALSH就够了
<iGnome> 就是没人看源码。 lol
<lofwind> caleb-: 感觉也没几个人真的review代码。万一linus留了一堆后门，咱们都死翘翘了。
<caleb-> lemonhall: flash 有 flash cookie
<lemonhall> caleb-: .............
<xiangfu> 那ubuntu  是什么？
<iGnome> lofwind: 现在流行物理毁灭了。别怕
<tenzu> 一群被害妄想症患者
<caleb-> lofwind: 真有人 review 的，所以才那么多 security 通报
<Lavande> lol
<microcai> lofwind:  ... Linus 的代码看的人还少么？
<lofwind> ……
<caleb-> 比如前几年的 debian ssh 问题 <- 有人 review 所以爆出来
<gebjgd> XwinX: 可怜的你啊
<iGnome> microcai: 看懂的，有几个嘛
<lofwind> 哦。
<gebjgd> XwinX: 被本地的流氓广告所困扰
<microcai> iGnome: 一个就够了。何况几千个。
<caleb-> 当然，问题发生和 review 完成 有个时间差
<lofwind> caleb-: 自动代码审计多吗？
<iGnome> 估计没一个全懂的。
<iGnome> 那不符合lin原则
<XwinX> gebjgd: 去死
<lofwind> caleb-: 这个有用吗？
<caleb-> lofwind: 自动代码审计 对安全没啥好处
<lofwind> caleb-: 不是能找到很多bug
 * microcai 一群不懂开发的人在讨论 review ...
 * microcai 知道啥叫 patch 不？
<XwinX> iGnome: 屁用没有,还烦人
<xiangfu> ：D
<caleb-> debian ssh 问题就是因为有个小白试图去除 compile warning 结果造成大洞
<XwinX> iGnome: 用了  sprintf 也会警告
 * microcai 人家 review 的是 patch 
<lofwind> 哦。
<iGnome> 。
<caleb-> ssh upstream 故意用那写法，比较安全，但编译时会有 warning
<iGnome> 啥sprintf警告
<XwinX> iGnome: 妈的,自己能完全知道缓冲区长度,你警告个毛啊
 * microcai patch 就那么小，每天就改动几点。 
 * microcai linus 一个人就review 过来了。
<caleb-> 然后某小白把那 warning 打了补丁
<caleb-> 然后 debian 泪流满面，迁连下游所有 distro, 包括 ubuntu
<gebjgd> warning本来就应该避免的
<microcai> caleb-: 继续爆料！~
<iGnome> 额。发生啥事件。还不知道
<lofwind> caleb-: 能给个具体的新闻地址吗？
<iGnome> lofwind: 看那么多干嘛。不如娱乐
<caleb-> lofwind: https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=debian+ssh+bug # 前几年的
<Kandu> caleb-: debian 自己改得是挺多了，先前還有把鼠標信息通知包格式改掉的
<lofwind> caleb-: 大牛给个具体地址，我也不知道那个啊……
<kowalski> wine个病毒
<caleb-> lofwind: 这事件很有名啊，随便找篇看就是了
<emacsyin> Kandu: 我的debian不能实用触摸屏点击，只能用触摸屏移动光标，不能点击
<microcai> emacsyin: 怎么还有人报告这个问题啊，装个 synaptic 驱动就可以了
<caleb-> 只 review patch 也常出问题的，不管啥 project 都一样
<caleb-> 所以 version control / buildbot 非常有必要
<emacsyin> microcai: 什么意思哦
<emacsyin> microcai: synaptic驱动是什么
<if_else> 各位使用 screen 的兄台，你们定义的快捷键前缀是什么？谢谢
<emacsyin> microcai: 是不是在新立德里装个什么东西
<caleb-> 有钱的话，每个 commit 都要 build ＋ test
<lofwind> caleb-: 您说的是DSA-1571-1？
<caleb-> 没钱至少要搞个 daily build
<caleb-> lofwind: 应该是
<emacsyin> microcai: 装哪个驱动？
<emacsyin> 我的web3视频就发生错误
<caleb-> lofwind: 更惨的是，所有开源界都受迁连，不只 deb 系
<microcai> emacsyin:xf86-input-synaptics
<caleb-> lofwind: 因为很多人把同一套 ssh key 用在不同 project
<emacsyin> 我的web3.qq不能视频
<lofwind> caleb-: 哦……
<caleb-> lofwind: 那阵子热闹的啊，Debian Developer 把帐户全都锁了
<emacsyin> 我的webqq3.0不能视频哦
<xiangfu> caleb- 和钱没有太大关系吧 buildbot. I setup one buildhost in my PC.
<lofwind> caleb-: 啊？
<lofwind> caleb-: 为什么锁帐户？
<caleb-> xiangfu: 大型 project 编译耗时费劲
<caleb-> xiangfu: 小 project 当然没差
<xiangfu> caleb- build our project forever :)  while (1); do compile.sh done.
<xiangfu> caleb- 我们的项目需要 30 hours
<caleb-> xiangfu: chromium 每个 commit 都 build + test, 一般服务器真的撑不过来
<emacsyin> microcai: 没有那个驱动，只有xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<xiangfu> caleb- depends what you want :)
<caleb-> lofwind: 避免安全体系被内部攻破啊
<lofwind> caleb-: debian是每个版本都编译，那么加个测试不就好了？
<lofwind> 哦。
<xiangfu> even you build + test every commits. you still need setup a bug system :)
<caleb-> lofwind: 安全测试很难搞的
<emacsyin> microcai: 怎么办阿
<caleb-> 更别说很多软件根本就没提供 test
<lofwind> 哦。
<microcai> emacsyin:  哦，我用的 gentoo ,包名字有出入，装那个就可以了‘
<lemonhall> tenzu: 疼疼，代表月亮毁灭你
<huntxu> tenzu: dr. painful
<tenzu> lemonhall: 我会向神祈愿，惩罚你勃起不能
<tenzu> huntxu: 胡须
<lemonhall> tenzu: 哈哈哈哈哈
<emacsyin> microcai: 我本来就是装了的，但是不能点击阿，只能移动
<xiangfu> emacs - yin
<xiangfu> yin 隐
<gebjgd_> emacsyin: 里面要设置
<edison0354> lemonhall: 看过铁甲小宝没？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 木有
<emacsyin> gebjgd_: 怎么设置哦
<lemonhall> edison0354: 什么东西？
<emacsyin> gebjgd_: 怎么打开设置阿？
<emacsyin> gebjgd_: 我已经饱受痛苦很久了
<edison0354> lemonhall: 没事……
<gebjgd_> emacsyin: gsynaptics
<gebjgd_> emacsyin: 你不认识英文么？
<gebjgd_> emacsyin: 写的很清楚
<Lavande> 游戏不能显示中文字体怎么办？
<microcai> emacsyin:  配置一下
<Lavande> 从哪里添加？
<iMadper> edison0354: 你是想说，主角变av男优了？
<edison0354> iMadper: ……
<iMadper> edison0354: 那你想说什么？
<Lavande> 有木有人知道
<edison0354> iMadper: 就那个啊
<iMadper> edison0354: 好吧~
<iMadper> edison0354: 你知道的太多了
<edison0354> iMadper: 卡布达的声优竟然是草尾毅……这个世界啊……
<iMadper> 。。。
<emacsyin> gebjgd_: 输入gsynaptics，说没这个命令
<edison0354> iMadper: 莫非是整个校内上都在说？
<iMadper> edison0354: 恩
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<edison0354> iMadper: http://baike.baidu.com/view/1825014.htm
<iMadper> 。。。
<zhangkaixuan> 15 款经典的 HTML5 游戏 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/15-best-html5-games/
<zhangkaixuan> Linux 下的几个游戏模拟器 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/game-emulator-for-linux/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Linux 下的几个游戏模拟器 : OSMSG
<emacsyin> gebjgd_: 那就是只要装gsynaptics就够了吗
<gebjgd_> emacsyin: 对
<emacsyin> gebjgd_: 搞定了，谢谢你
<gebjgd_> emacsyin: 客气
<emacsyin> gebjgd_: debian里把windows下的ttf字体都复制过来，要保存到哪个文件夹里才会起作用？
<emacsyin> 请问这里有用lyx的吗
<gebjgd_> emacsyin: .font
<gebjgd_> emacsyin: .fonts
<gebjgd_> emacsyin: 不用debian，不用lyx
<gebjgd_> emacsyin: 直接写tex 不就行了
<emacsyin> gebjgd_: 似乎没有.font/fonts文件夹哦
<gebjgd_> ~/.fonts
<emacsyin> gebjgd_: 似乎没有这个文件夹
<myke2> vim ~/.fonts
<myke2> emacsyin: vim ~/.fonts.conf
<gebjgd_> emacsyin: 没有就建立啊
<emacsyin> myke2: 只有.fontconfig文件
<myke2> emacsyin: 要自己生成的
<emacsyin> myke2: 怎么省城？
<emacsyin> myke2: 怎么生成哦
<wsdjeg> 问什么我的empathy账户控制面板现在多了一个导入按钮 以前没有的
<lenovo_Arch> test
<pocoyo> : 一网友评价温总理澳门讲话“如果真的买不到房，可以考虑用先租的办法”：“如果真的活不下去，可以考虑用先死的办法”。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<zhangkaixuan> 在 Gnome shell 顶部加上系统状态指示器 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/gnome-shell-system-monitor-applet/
<^k^> ⇪ title: 在 Gnome shell 顶部加上系统状态指示器 : OSMSG
<MaskRay> zhangkaixuan: 机器人？
<zhangkaixuan> MaskRay:我是个需要喝水 需要吃饭 需要发工资的机器人
<MaskRay> zhangkaixuan: o
<caleb-> emacsyin: mkdir ~/.fonts
<caleb-> emacsyin: tex 类的要另外鼓捣
<zhangkaixuan> MaskRay:欢迎来osmsg.com做客
<zss> Ylmf安装完后没有Apt-get用
<pocoyo> : 在这里谈雨淋麻风的, 要被tjjtds lol  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;-)
<caleb-> zss: 只有 gui?
<zss> 不知道,
<XwinX> Ylmf
<pocoyo> : 在这里谈雨淋麻风的, 要被tjjtds lol  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;-)
<caleb-> zss: A 要小写才对
<zss> caleb-: 我用的是Archlinxu,朋友在qq上和我说没有Apt-get
<void1> 广告成灾
<caleb-> zss: 不太可能
<void1> 全部踢掉~
<zss> caleb-: 我是小写的,只是这里打成大写了
<zss> caleb-: sudo: apt-get: command not found
<caleb-> zss: arch 当然没有
<caleb-> zss: ylmf 不太可能没有
<pocoyo> : 在这里谈雨淋麻风的, 要被tjjtds lol  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;-)
<zss> 我知道Arch是Pacman
<zss> 但是Ylmf是基于的Ubuntu的不是吗
<pocoyo> : 在这里谈雨淋麻风的, 要被tjjtds lol  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;-)
<caleb-> apt 系统不全是 apt-get, 但一般不会不提供
<Kandu> ylmf 似乎是自己搞了套，不再 deb 系了
<pocoyo> : 在这里谈雨淋麻风的, 要被tjjtds lol  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;-)
<caleb-> Kandu: 真的？
<XwinX> Kandu: 他们有自己的包管理?
 * caleb- 反正不关心 ylmf
<Kandu> caleb-: 聽說
<Kandu> XwinX: 聽說
<zss> pocoyo: 好的,不谈了
<myke2> MaskRay: 发现改变代码风格实在是一个难事
<Kandu> myke2: 我想來想起，還是不改了
<myke2> Kandu: 我不经意间就会回到过去的很烂的代码风格
<Kandu> myke2: 試了試各種風格， ptop 的也看了看
<myke2> Kandu: 不是, 我说从现在开始写的代码
<Kandu> myke2: 發現所謂的好風格不能提高可讀性
<lofwind> caleb-: 用xiangelinux的格式了
<Kandu> myke2: 隨便了
<XwinX> myke2: 啥叫很烂的代码风格?
<Kandu> myke2: 反正有 ptop，大家合作的時候全都 ptop 下
<vic> 贴个图看看 你的代码风格
<myke2> vic: 以前写的代码本机上没有, 要从网上调, 比较麻烦
<vic> 。。。。。。。。
<caleb-> 没看出 xiangelinux 包管理的好处
<outhacker_> 问一句，大家都是用什么方法翻墙的
<gmj> vpn
<XwinX> 良民,不翻
<caleb-> XwinX: 刁民
<caleb-> 好公民都要翻墙
<XwinX> caleb-: 斗不过方校长
<XwinX> caleb-: 没钱,买不起vpn
<caleb-> 翻墙要从娃娃抓起
<caleb-> 两手都要翻，两手都要硬
<outhacker_> XwinX: 不是有免费的代理么
<XwinX> outhacker_: 哪?
<outhacker_> XwinX: 我用的在线的
<XwinX> outhacker_: 没用过
<outhacker_> XwinX: 听说有，正在尝试中
<lenovo_Arch> 免费的VPN http://www.vpncup.us/invite/262158
<XwinX> outhacker_: 哦
<XwinX> 网络不给力
<XwinX> irc 隔几分钟就断一次
<caleb-> XwinX: 不是 client 的问题？
<XwinX> caleb-: 不是
<XwinX> caleb-: 肯定是网络问题
<outhacker_> XwinX: irc也断
<XwinX> outhacker_: 就是断irc啊
<XwinX> outhacker_: 其它的还比较正常
<outhacker_> XwinX: 我这不断啊，是你的网的问题吧
<XwinX> outhacker_: 是
<XwinX> tenzu: 你做啥
<XwinX> test31: 进进出出的
<test31>  XwinX:...
<test31> 网络自己的问题。。。
<hata>     PS1="\[\e]0;${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\u@\h: \w\a\]$PS1"
<XwinX> test31: 嗯
<hata> 这句是什么意思
<^k^> XwinX, ....  ㍪ 
<XwinX> 现在连国外的网站,过十几分钟给你断一次啊
<cuihao> hata: 终端提示符
<XwinX> ^k^: ?
<test31> 差不多了
<lenovo_Arch> test
<pocoyo> : 江湖险恶，我从来不会留下我的姓名。我一生孤独，跟我相依为命的，就只有这个人头，你想要这个人头，只怕没有那么容易。我一生漂泊不定，就像汪洋中的一叶孤舟一样，早已将生死置之度外。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<XwinX> ^k^: 附体了
<^k^> XwinX, 方法名 [] 未找到1  ㍪ 
<lenovo_Arch> ^k^: sudo rm -rf /
<wsdjeg> 想建一个博客网站 有谁可以帮忙阿
<hata> lenovo_Arch←␣←; 人渣
<^k^> lenovo_Arch, “”？  ㍪ 
<wsdjeg> 现在有哪些免费的主机 空间和顶级域名阿
<lenovo_Arch> wsdjeg: Wp么？
<wsdjeg> 是的阿
<lenovo_Arch> 免费的主机不好用
<wsdjeg> 我想做一个wp网站
<wsdjeg> 确实 总是卡卡
<lenovo_Arch> 我的刚挂了
<wsdjeg> 的
<wsdjeg> 那有没有什么稳定的呢
<caleb-> wsdjeg: 用免费的博客提供商得了
<wsdjeg> 网易？
<wsdjeg> 兴浪？
<wsdjeg> 这个一点不好玩
<caleb-> 玩技术在本机玩就好啦
<cuihao> GAE好玩，就是被墙了
<caleb-> 写博客还要管主机很累的
<caleb-> 一般自己架博客的，写博客都不太勤劳
<hata> cli 下面有没有bookmark之类的东西
<caleb-> bookmark 是指？
<emacsyin> cuihao: gapproxy是不是被屏蔽了？
<cuihao> emacsyin: 我没用过，一直用的SSH
<snoop_fy>  /quit
<hata> caleb-←␣←; 记录dir方便以后打开
<cuihao> netbeans真是卡，有什么优化方法吗？
<caleb-> hata: bash 有 pushd / popd
<wsdjeg> 呵呵 blog.com提供的怎么杨
<caleb-> cuihao: 不要用？ XD
<wsdjeg> wsdjeg.blog.com刚申请的 怎么样这个博客系统
<Houge> 一直用livejournal的漂过
<caleb-> blog.com <- 第一次听到
<Houge> 我还以为是bloger
<Houge> 看来我错
<wsdjeg> 呵呵 这个不好用了吧
<wsdjeg> bloger
<Houge> 被墙了
<hata> caleb-←␣←; 没找到
<caleb-> blogger 没被墙么？
<caleb-> google 的都会被墙
<Houge> 刚刚说错了，是blogger
<hata> wsdjeg←␣←; wp的默认theme，有什么好不好
<caleb-> hata: 那是 bash builtin
<Houge> 好久没有写文章了
<hata> caleb-←␣←; 我是要记录了，以后经常打开那种
<caleb-> hata: alias?
<hata> 类似 fm里面的bookmark
<hata> caleb-←␣←; 不是啦，alias我知道
<caleb-> hata: 一般都是用这几个完成的啊
<hata> caleb-←␣←; 哎呀，我在找找，一定有的
<myke2> MaskRay: DP的确比较难
<soiamso> cuihao: 主机性能问题
<MaskRay> myke2: 嗯
<cuihao> soiamso: =。= 4G内存，X2 5200+CPU，烂吗？
<caleb-> 5200+ 跑挺慢的
<soiamso> cuihao: 还可以吧，加载的模块太多？
<myke2> MaskRay: 刚才黑书看到一个
<cuihao> soiamso: 就开了默认的和C++。是不是openjdk太烂了？
<myke2> MaskRay: 已知一些01序列S1,S2,...,Sn, 求最短的至少能有2种分解方法的01序列
<soiamso> cuihao: 不能用 openjre 跑的，
<cuihao> soiamso: 哦，Arch默认装的openjdk
<myke2> MaskRay: S能分解 <--> 存在一系列Sx, 排列好之后是S
<MaskRay> myke2: 不理解
<hata> cuihao←␣←; 不是要选择的吗
<hata> 谁说默认
<cuihao> hata: 好吧，“官方推荐”
<myke2> MaskRay: 比如
<vic> lxml模块很给力啊
<myke2> MaskRay: 0110, 00, 111, 001100, 110
<hata> cuihao←␣←; 我赢了
<myke2> MaskRay: 001100110符合, 因为 00 110 0110 以及 001100 110 是2种分解方案, 但是0110110不满足, 只有一种分解
<MaskRay> myke2: 状态数（字符串数*长度）？
<cuihao> =。= 我用google搜索N次”学习XX“都被墙了，难道是”习某某“...
<MaskRay> 这悲剧了……常用字出现在姓名里最讨厌了
<myke2> MaskRay: y
<myke2> cuihao: 这个大概从今年开始的
<microcai> myke2: 你要的不是 huffman 编码吧？
<myke2> microcai: ?
<myke2> MaskRay: 贪吃的九头龙 是不是说: 把树T分成m个联通块, 让根所在的联通块恰好有k个节点的方案中, 最小化联通块之间边权和?
<MaskRay> myke2: 没印象了
<myke2> MaskRay: 我去查下原题和数据范围
<microcai> myke2: 前缀编码
<microcai> myke2: 要求不重复前缀的变长编码。
<microcai> myke2: 最优解是 huffman 编码。
<myke2> MaskRay: http://www.byvoid.com/blog/noi-2002-dragon/
<myke2> microcai: 不是编码
<emacsyin> 请问，gapproxy是不是不能用了？
<hata> 怎样获取当前位置的文件夹名称？
<MaskRay> myke2: 不是，一条边只要考虑三种情况：都是大头吃了，大头和某个小头吃的，两个不同的小头吃的
<soiamso> hata: $PWD
<centerpoint> emacsyin: y
<XwinX> 有一个使用tcp连接dns的脚本,你们谁有?
<hata> soiamso←␣←; 这是bash下面用的？
<centerpoint> emacsyin: URLError: <urlopen error [Errno 104] Connection reset by pee
<soiamso> hata: 是阿，要不就 env 拿出 pwd
<centerpoint> emacsyin: 前几天还能用的，但是现在挂了
<soiamso> hata: 没有程序不支持 environ 吧
<myke2> MaskRay: 是不是小头只有1个还要单独讨论
<centerpoint> gapproxy挂了。。。。我发现我用什么什么挂，上哪个网站，过不了几天准被屏蔽
<MaskRay> myke2: 嗯，如果小头只有1个，那么两端都是小头吃的情况也要算难受值
<hata> soiamso←␣←; 是不是完整路径？我就要个文件名称
<hata> soiamso←␣←; 我看介绍好像是完整路径
<soiamso> hata: $0
<soiamso> hata: $0 也是个缩写吧，也有一个对应的 environ 值
<hata> soiamso←␣←; $0不行啊，我echo了一下，结果是bash
<soiamso> hata: 对啊是 bash
<wzssyqa> hata: $0 is just like argv[0] in C
<soiamso> hata: 你不是只想要一个当前文件夹吗？
<hata> soiamso←␣←; wzssyqa 我想要的是，例如我在/usr/lib ，我要获取lib这个名称
<myke2> 今天好像awesome老是让我鼠标不能点了, 不知道怎么回事
<hata> soiamso←␣←; 是啊，怎么是bash，我当时在～
<wzssyqa> hata:  好像有个方法的，看C语言手册的时候看到过
<myke2> 重启awesome就OK了
<soiamso> hata: ${PWD}
<MaskRay> hata: ${a##*/}?
<hata> soiamso←␣←; PWD是完整路径
<soiamso> hata: 你用 maskray的方法
<soiamso> hata: 你用什么语言搞的程序？
<hata> MaskRay←␣←; 空白
<hata> soiamso←␣←; 我在用bash
<hata> soiamso←␣←; 没有写程序
<caleb-> $0 不限 bash 吧
<caleb-> 貌似 posix shell 都有
<hata> caleb-←␣←; $0试过了，我echo $0 出来的是bash
<^k^> 新⇨ GTK+和QT • 求助啊！！有个代码，我调试了大半天，仍然没有找到错误！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=332356&p=2340029 代码内容见附件。 我是昨天才开始用GTK+的，所以，代码可能出发的思想就不是很好，不过应该是对的，我调试了好几个小时了，实在是找不到错误。 希望大侠们能给点提示！！ 编译命令：gcc gtk1.c -o  ...
<caleb-> hata: 喔，要完整路径？
<soiamso> hata:  echo $1 ?
<caleb-> hata: $0 记得是 command line 运行的
<hata> caleb-←␣←; 要当前目录名
<soiamso> hata: $PWD ?
<hata> soiamso←␣←; $1是命令的参数啊
<alvin_rxg> MaskRay: hata: ${a##*/}?   ===>>>  ${PWD##*/}
<caleb-> $0 显示的是 user 打的
<caleb-> 比如 /bin/bash -> $0 就是 /bin/bash
<myke2> Kandu: pascal里面究竟是>=还是=>
<hata> alvin_rxg←␣←; 是这样了
<caleb-> hata: 问题是有可能用 ../../foo 这样
<Kandu> myke2: 沒見過 =>
<caleb-> hata: 这时显示的 $0 是 ../../foo
<hata> caleb-←␣←; soiamso wzssyqa ${PWD##*/} 是这个，谢谢各位
<myke2> Kandu: http://www.econos.de/delphi/cs.html#ObjectPascal_Array
<myke2> Kandu: for statement
<hata> bash的表达式和perl一样难看懂啊
<ech> 用ubuntu的Disk Utility查看是发现文件系统是ext3，但是它的partition type却是HPFS/NTFS（0x07）.
<soiamso> hata: 同一个时代的
<ech> 希望大家能帮帮忙。
<ech> 其实就是  怎样修改  partiton type。
<soiamso> ech: fdisk 修改就可以了
<caleb-> ech: partition type 和 mkfs 可以不同
<caleb-> ech: 完全不相干
<myke2> caleb-: 一个是分区表上的?
<ech> soiamso: 怎样改阿
<ech> caleb-: 但是那样在windows就能看见了，而且让你格式化后才能使用
<ech> 按常规的它的partition type 应该是linux（0x83）
<caleb-> ech: 分区表软件都可以改的啊
<ech> 现在需要解决的就是怎样修改一个盘的partition type
<alvin_rxg> 格式化
<ech> caleb-: 能推荐一个ubuntu下的吗 ，用它自身的那个Disk Utility不能改
<alvin_rxg> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda
<cuihao> 谁用过VimWiki这种东西
<ech> alvin_rxg: 不是这个问题  它的格式已经是ext3了的
<caleb-> [19:28] <soiamso> ech: fdisk 修改就可以了
<myke2> MaskRay: 一般来说象right_rotate后面那个参数用引用效率比返回参数高?
<MaskRay> soiamso: Data.Set 的实现中 foldlStrict 是怎么做的？
<myke2> MaskRay: rotation是splay的瓶颈操作吧?
<MaskRay> myke2: 用引用比较方便
<MaskRay> myke2: 不知道，反正 splay 操作比较复杂
<myke2> MaskRay: 我刚才在看汇编, 发现返回参数似乎是多传一次%eax. 以前zyc就提醒我说可能那样效率更高.
<ech> caleb-: 是使用-s选项吗
<Kandu> myke2: 剛見過了
<Kandu> myke2: => 是幹嘛用的？
<myke2> Kandu: 不知道, 猜测是>=
<MaskRay> putty 怎么把 altgr 当 alt 用
<kiss_kill> 有没有人啊？出来聊天哦
<ech> 怎样修改partition type阿
<myke2> Kandu: pascal的main()有没有局部变量的做法
<ech> 有谁能告诉我吗？
 * edison0354 白雪公主入党记，太可怕了。。。。>_<
<myke2> ech: fdisk /dev/sda
<myke2> ech: sudo fdisk /dev/sda
<ech> 这样就可以了？
<ech> myke2: 要指定是哪一个分区吗
 * edison0354 太可怕了
<myke2> ech: 不是, 然后进入交互模式, 按照帮助选择
<ech> myke2: 哦，我试试，谢谢o
<MaskRay> 悲剧，brcmsmac 还没好，只能用 windows 的 putty
<myke2> MaskRay: windows?
<Kandu> myke2: program name; var 之后，都是局部变量了
<myke2> Kandu: 还是静态分配的吧
 * edison0354 白雪公主要变成宅女了，好可怕→_→
<Kandu> myke2: 不知道是不是静态的
<myke2> Kandu: 因为编译器遇到没有出现的变量会报错, 所以你把var写到所有routine后面就似乎是局部了
<MaskRay> myke2: 对，不知道怎么把 AltGr 映射成 Alt
<jiero> edison0354: 白雪公主本来就是宅女？
<Kandu> myke2: 写到前面也一样吧
<edison0354> jiero: .......
<myke2> Kandu: 不一样
<Kandu> myke2: 之后定义的函数，是 program name 这个特殊函数里的内部函数了
<jiero> edison0354: 你是女的？
<myke2> Kandu: 不懂
<cece_> 软妹子
<edison0354> jiero: 党校晚会。。。。
<myke2> Kandu: http://www.econos.de/delphi/cs.html#ObjectPascal_Array
<jiero> edison0354: ？？？啥啥啥？？？
<edison0354> lemonhall: >_<
<myke2> Kandu: http://pastebin.com/8MrpbMwf
<myke2> Kandu: 刚才地址复制错了
<edison0354> jiero: 白雪公主入党记=.=!
<edison0354> lemonhall: 人呢？
<myke2> MaskRay: 诸如if (x == 1) {
<myke2> MaskRay: 把{写种同行的
<myke2> MaskRay: 是什么的写法?
<myke2> MaskRay: K&R?
 * jiero 抓住 edison0354 衣领，不断摇晃。
<MaskRay> myke2: K&R
<myke2> MaskRay: 我看现在很多人都写这样
<myke2> MaskRay: 特别是C++
<ech> OK了  谢谢大家阿
 * caleb- if 喜欢写 { 同行
<Kandu> myke2: 要不明天再聊
<edison0354_> jiero: 。。。。
<edison0354_> jiero: 原谅我(x_x)
<lemonhall> edison0354_: 我原谅你了
<jiero> edison0354_: 我原谅lemonhall了。
<lemonhall> jiero: 别在搞小正太
<jiero> edison0354_: 哦，你是男的啊。原谅你。
<lemonhall> ..............
<lemonhall> jiero: 你为啥认为他是妹子？
<jiero> lemonhall: 我只是不知道它是男是女。
<jiero> lemonhall: 你是男的，如果你是女的。。。我对中国就另眼想看了。
<lemonhall> jiero: why?
<dreamysirc> jiero: 可以负责告诉你 他不是男的 你又说不是女的 结果 你知道的~~~~~~
<lemonhall> edison0354_: 你刚才也给我发东西了？有事？
<edison0354_> jiero: →_→
<edison0354_> lemonhall: 没，党校晚会无聊。。。
<lemonhall> edison0354_: 你现在在爪机上？
<jiero> lemonhall: 如果你是女的和那么多女的滚床单，还要结婚 我 &……%Y%……
<edison0354_> lemonhall: 恩，求DHD
<lemonhall> jiero: 拉字之上。。。
<lemonhall> edison0354_: 你寂寞了。。。唱红歌去，不解释
 * edison0354_ 唱的烂到一定的境界了。。。
<edison0354_> lemonhall: ﹁_﹁
 * jiero 同edison0354_: 
<jiero> ...
<jiero> 我生日了。
<jiero> 24小时不睡准备开始。
<lemonhall> ...............
<lemonhall> jiero: 猪你生日快乐
<centerpoint> jiero: 生日快乐
<jimmyxu> jiero: 生日快乐
<tenzu_> jiero: 生日快乐
<jiero> lemonhall, centerpoint, jimmyxu, tenzu_: 谢谢O:-)
<tenzu_> 我怎么带尾巴了
<lemonhall> aa
<lemonhall> 我没带
<lemonhall> 我自豪
<jiero> tenzu_ 是二号
<caleb-> tenzu_: 进化了
<jiero> 还有1号。
<tenzu_> 家里这破网越来越不给力了
<caleb-> tenzu_: 等会儿会变成 tenzu-
<Kandu> jiero: 生日快乐 :D @>--
<tenzu> 哼哼
<caleb-> jiero: 日女生快乐
<edison0354> jiero: 猪，快乐
<caleb-> jiero: 生日还上啥 irc! (踢)
<jiero> Kandu, caleb-, edison0354: 谢谢:-[ 生日是 23日。
<edison0354> caleb-: 。。。
<jiero> 看到那条线已经过了，所以就算到了。
<tenzu> 说早了？
<tenzu> 12点以后再说一遍
<jiero> 。。。
<edison0354> jiero: 猪，提前快乐
<jimmyxu> jiero: 哪个时区的？
<jiero> jimmyxu: 我说 日期变更线已经到了，就算到了～
<jimmyxu> jiero: 哦…活在 UTC+12 的同学好～
<tenzu> 只要开ichat就会掉一次
<jiero> jimmyxu: 我并非活在 UTC+12...
<edison0354> tenzu: 用adium啊
<tenzu> jiero: +9?
<edison0354> tenzu: ichat就是AOL帐号
<tenzu> edison0354: 没试过
<jiero> tenzu: 现在算 +10？
<tenzu> jiero: 我只去过+9.5
<edison0354> tenzu: 我一直用adium登ichat
<myke2> Kandu: 那个=>是写错了, 应该是>=
<tenzu> jiero: 那半个小时让我蛋疼了一星期
<tenzu> edison0354: 我去试试
<jiero> tenzu: 哦。一星期离境了。哪里是+9.5？
<tenzu> jiero: Adelaide
<jiero> tenzu: 。。。我都不知道呢～
<edison0354> tenzu: 我ichat基本没好友。。。
<tenzu> jiero: 吼吼～～我是去开会，前后共一周时间
<atcho> autocad 有没有？
<atcho> ubu下有没有可用的autocad？
<tenzu> edison0354: 我用ichat登录gtalk
<jiero> tenzu: 度假还在意0.5？
<edison0354> tenzu: adium是libpurple的
<caleb-> jiero: 当地时间啊
<tenzu> jiero: 脑子里总想着北京时间，一个星期都没转变过来
<jiero> atcho: 看 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=331714
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 如何让开源软件开发者和使用者及企业的要求结合起来？？？
<jiero> tenzu: 这样啊，不太了解了——
<jiero> tenzu: 我基本随地随时都可以睡。
<tenzu> jiero: 睡觉是没问题，不过到了晚上9点多天还是亮的让我有点儿不适应
<jiero> tenzu: 你不能白天在阳光下睡觉吗 :-D
<tenzu> jiero: 最好是没有光线没有噪音以及躺在床上
 * jiero 已经失去逻辑了。
<jimmyxu> tenzu: 眼罩耳塞…
 * jiero 十分糟糕的想睡觉。
<hata> 怎么在.bashrc 里alias    cd \ 这样的命令
<iGnome> jiero: 几岁了。就没逻辑了？
 * tenzu 拜神
<hata> 是这个斜杠 \
<jiero> iGnome: 我从来就没逻辑的。
<iGnome> 还有熟悉cairo+gdk的没。
<iGnome> jiero: 别啊。
<jiero> iGnome: 我认得你，你有逻辑，所以就跟着你了 :-D
<iGnome> 你跟疼猪吧。
<tenzu> 我是神的忠实粉丝
<iGnome> 。光头粉。
<tenzu> edison0354: adium不错，感谢推荐
<soiamso> iGnome: 找人开发？
<iGnome> soiamso: 玩。有兴趣没。
<caleb-> iGnome: 招聘员工？
<soiamso> 不是很懂，搞项目？
<edison0354> tenzu: 哈哈^o^
<iGnome> caleb-: 免费服务，有兴趣没。
<hata> ig
<hata> iGnome←␣←; 有啊
<tenzu> edison0354: 扣扣能登录么？
<soiamso> iGnome: pygtk 还是知道怎样搞的，不过熟悉谈不上
<^k^> 新⇨ 因特网相关软件 • 谁都能享用的Powervoip网络电话介绍 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=332363&p=2340093 身处国外，我经常与国内的亲戚朋友通过电话联系，好多人与我电话时总会问：”电话费很贵吧？”每次我都得解释半天，告诉他们其实电话费便宜得出奇。 我一般使用Skype国内卡，400分钟中国大陆包月25元人民币，约合 ...
<edison0354> tenzu: MACQQ还算能用把
<edison0354> tenzu: MACQQ还算能用把
<ysyk> 扣扣能登录
<edison0354> tenzu: 几月来帝都？
<iGnome> 改一个c，是gdk的。完善的了，只是cairo加不上某些功能。 soiamso 试试？ hata
<caleb-> iGnome: 没用到 gtk?
<caleb-> 少见的用法
<iGnome> caleb-: 那么简单，就不提了嘛。就一个空窗口。
<tenzu> edison0354: mac扣扣老下载不下来，很奇怪
<hata> iGnome←␣←; 好复杂，能当苦力吗
<tenzu> edison0354: 估计得8月了
<edison0354> tenzu: 咋下不下来。。。
<iGnome> 亮点都做好了的。只少cairo的png加不上。
<iGnome> hata: 想试试？
<edison0354> tenzu: 那东西还算能用的
<soiamso> iGnome: 也就是加不上一副 png 图像？
<iGnome> 是啊
<soiamso> iGnome: libpng ?
<tenzu> edison0354: 我再试试，以前下了几次都断掉了
<iGnome> 。 要cairo的，
<edison0354> tenzu: igetter,speeddownload
<iGnome> gdk_cairo_create (pWidget->window) 后，cairo 贴png
<edison0354> lainme: MM好！
<soiamso> iGnome: libpng 转换成 bitmap 再贴？
<iGnome> .
<iGnome> 不搞低等的
<soiamso> iGnome: 是那png 的问题，还是cairo的问题？
<tenzu> edison0354: 您是行家
<edison0354> tenzu: 你不是有MBP?咋不会用呢？
<hata> iGnome←␣←; 有时间，没有技术
<iGnome> 没理解有点地方，cairo画东西都正常，贴图不行，可能和gdk搞的那混合渲染有啥关系。
<tenzu> edison0354: 刚用没多久，也没怎么关注相关论坛
<hata> iGnome←␣←; 想试试
<edison0354> tenzu: 来帝都直接送给我算了
<iGnome> hata: 要都会，才不浪费时间a
<soiamso> iGnome: 没有混合的时候能用不？
<tenzu> edison0354: 你送我两台mba么？
<iGnome> 常规的cairo，我基本都可搞定。所以也不要说。 soiamso
<caleb-> iGnome: 那为毛要引入 gdk?
<iGnome> 唉，说不清到底为什么
<edison0354> tenzu: 我还想要MBA做二奶机呢
<caleb-> iGnome: 挺奇怪的依赖
<soiamso> iGnome: 没有怀疑你
<iGnome> caleb-: 搞啥透明窗口。混合渲染的那种。
<caleb-> 透明窗口 cairo 就行了吧？
<caleb-> gtk3 透明窗口貌似还是要 WM 支持
<iGnome> 要不，我贴论坛。都看看？
<soiamso> caleb-: gdk是用来 放那个画图框的
<tenzu> edison0354: 我想买mbp13"或者15“，any comments?
<caleb-> gtk3 的 rgba 不知有没移植到 gtk2
<iGnome> XShapeQueryExtension 这些啊。
<caleb-> gtk2 已经引入了 gir, 可以不需要 pygtk 之类的
<edison0354> tenzu: 没，我喜欢MBA
<tenzu> edison0354: 我也喜欢，不过觉得配置太低了
<edison0354> tenzu: 二奶机嘛
<soiamso> iGnome: 发吧，有什么项目能带上实习实习不？
<tenzu> edison0354: 花那些钱买mba感觉不值
<caleb-> 花那些钱买mba感觉不值
<iGnome> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=162&t=332367
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<iGnome> soiamso: 。实习有方向的吧。
<soiamso> caleb-: gtk2  没有 introspection 吧
<edison0354> tenzu: caleb- :。。。
<caleb-> soiamso: 2.24 貌似有
<iGnome> 有兴趣的，都看看吧。
<tenzu> iGnome: 拜过了，不看了，没兴趣
<iGnome> 我等月月来搞定这。 :D 如果之前搞好，就更好了。 caleb- soiamso
<tenzu> edison0354: 我还是听主席的，买mbp吧。还在犹豫13"还是15”
<edison0354> tenzu: 15
<soiamso> iGnome: gdk_screen_get_rgb_colormap
<tenzu> edison0354: ATI显卡啊，还是双显卡
<iGnome> tenzu: 我都以为你买了。用户名都是mbp了
<soiamso> iGnome: 这句没有问题？
<tenzu> edison0354: 不过那屏幕我喜欢
<iGnome> soiamso: 。。其他没问题啊
<iGnome> rgba?
<tenzu> iGnome: 学校的机器，说了很多遍。被我拿回家下BT用
<edison0354> tenzu: MBA就买小的，MBP拿大的
<iGnome> 反正改出来 render那段，可载入png就行。 soiamso
<tenzu> edison0354: 我现在用的这个是17寸，各方面都满意，就是太贵了
<edison0354> tenzu: 。。。
<edison0354> tenzu: 有钱了再买呗
<soiamso> iGnome: comment  就是你写的部分了？
<iGnome> 才不是。别人的例子。我慢慢改
<edison0354> tenzu: 我就没有任何苹果产品
<tenzu> edison0354: 但愿我能攒够那么多
<tenzu> edison0354: 那你还门儿清
<edison0354> tenzu: ^_^
<tenzu> edison0354: 我自己买了个爱疯，基本只是用来看漫画了
<edison0354> tenzu: 你不知道我是IRC第一大果粉吗^o^
<tenzu> edison0354: 第一次听说
<edison0354> tenzu: 爪机我偏向android
<iGnome> MacSlow 那牛的。 soiamso 看到没。
<lainme> tenzu: iphone如何
<edison0354> tenzu: ...
<soiamso> iGnome: 什么？
<tenzu> edison0354: 我就是看触屏好，配置不错，就买了
<lainme> edison0354: 晚上好
<edison0354> tenzu: ...
<tenzu> lainme: 还不错，我觉得硬件很好，软件也好
<lemonhall> lainme: 妹子好
<edison0354> lemonhall: 。。。。。。。。。。。。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我去吃一个苹果泄愤
<tenzu> edison0354: 缺点就是不太自由
<jiero> 我想要 Nokia N900，就是现在资金短缺。
<edison0354> tenzu: 跟你说我偏向android
<lemonhall> jiero: 求DHD
<tenzu> jiero: 得多少？
<jiero> lemonhall: DHD是啥/
<tenzu> edison0354: 其实是我发错了，本来说给lainme的
<alpha080> 才两千。
<jiero> tenzu: 是呃。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 给他解释
<jiero> 就是2000多。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 啥是DHD
<edison0354> lemonhall: 昨天玩朋友的DZ也不错
<tenzu> jiero: AUD2000？
<jiero> tenzu: AUD 390
<soiamso> iGnome: 发现你那个comment 方向搞错了，surface 是最终目标， pcontext 也是最终目标
<edison0354> tenzu: desire hd
<tenzu> jiero: 那还可以接受
<jiero> edison0354: 。。。
<tenzu> edison0354: 罗宾姐用了desire z
<jiero> tenzu: 是啊。廉价廉价。
<iGnome> soiamso: 应该先搞一个surface的。可那gdk的，直接就开始了。所以我迷惑了
<edison0354> tenzu: 不认识
<tenzu> jiero: 基本是爱疯4的半价
<edison0354> jiero: ?
<soiamso> iGnome:  你接着那pcontext就行了吧
<iGnome> 你试试吧。
<tenzu> edison0354: robinking，现在通常是gebjeb神马的，可能拼错了
<jiero> edison0354: 是给我解释，而不是给tenzu。
<iGnome> 文字都不出来。我改了一堆嘛。 soiamso
<edison0354> tenzu: 额，德国。。。。
<edison0354> jiero: 。。。
<tenzu> edison0354: 嗯嗯
<soiamso> iGnome: 你想出什么文字？ 中文？
<iGnome> 随便，文字出来，也可清楚些。然后贴图。
<iGnome> 本来只是一个贴图
<iMadper> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/86322
<iMadper> 有空的帮我看下，这个函数的第一个参数要我填什么进去？
<soiamso> iGnome:  我看过svg的render 也是要用librsvg的，png就不用 libpng了？
<tenzu> iMadper: 直接问神
<iGnome> cairo有create_from_png的surface啊
<iGnome> svg也直接支持的
<caleb-> soiamso: gdk / cairo 有 link libpng 的
<iMadper> tenzu: 恩，好~
<iGnome> 就是不支持jpg。 caleb- 为啥
<iMadper> tenzu: 神现在叫啥？igoogle不在了..
<tenzu> iMadper: 不过神不一定会，hoho
<tenzu> iGnome: 神，有人找
<jiero> iMadper: 叫i（（（
<caleb-> iGnome: 问 cairo author?
<iMadper> jiero: 恩，他也就这种名字
<caleb-> gdk-pixbuf 支持 jpg
<iMadper> iGnome: 神，洗澡没？
<tenzu> 233
<jiero> iMadper: 你还好意思说。
<iGnome> caleb-: 房间问过。没人答。
<iGnome> iMadper: 我在等结果。没空
<iMadper> jiero: 我刚才看到了，不确定嘛~~
<iMadper> iGnome: 好吧~
<jiero> iMadper: 你还有什么马甲？
<iMadper> jiero: 没了...我从来就是这个
<iGnome> unsigned short?
<soiamso> caleb-: surface 是目标，不可能render到两个目标吧
<iGnome> macro?
<iMadper> iGnome: 不是，是crc
<iGnome> soiamso: 这里面，就没surface嘛。那gdk直接开始画了。
<jiero> 有人知道吗。我的浏览器最近发声很奇怪。
<jiero> 破音吧。
<caleb-> 改 gtk3 不难，改 cairo only 没兴趣
<soiamso> iGnome: 我说comment里面的 png导入的部分
<jiero> 其他程序都没事情。
<iGnome> 可以产生无数个surface
<iGnome> 额。我看看。
<iGnome> 注释掉的那部分，都是我写的。。。没作用的啊
<caleb-> jiero: 因为你生日快到了
<iGnome> caleb-: nnd cairo 多好嘛
<caleb-> 居然就咱俩下载了...
 * caleb- 吃夜宵去
<iGnome> 懒bot
<iGnome> 等教主来
<soiamso> iGnome: 看来看去，你没有导入 png阿
<soiamso> iGnome: 都是在划线
<iGnome> 是没啊。无效。我注释了嘛。
<job_> 各位最近怎么翻墙的？
<tenzu> .。。。
<job_> GFW发威了
<job_> 我twitter上不去了
<Gun^Rose> 如何更改gnome3 alt+鼠标左键 移动窗口的快捷键啊？ 我在vbox中用photoshop。gnome2中能在窗口设置中改变，gnome3找不到了
<^k^> 新⇨ 服务器基础应用 • 安装mailscanner后postfix就不能收发邮件了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=332371&p=2340182 今天下午试着安装了mailscanner,安装成功后postfix就不能收发邮件了，postfix是prima的。 把mailscanner停掉也不行 把mailscanner删除了也不行 这是postfix现在的日志 Code: May 22 20:54:30 mx22 postfix/smtpd[15613]: NOQUEUE: reject_xheader: RCPT from ...
<iGnome> http://imagebin.org/154468
<tenzu> 丑
<iGnome> 摸摸疼猪
<lumpy_> 呵呵
<iGnome> 乖
<tenzu> 别乱摸
<lumpy_> 谁知道unicode码怎么和汉字转换？我想写一个工具…请了解的人提供下算法…
<iGnome> lumpy_: 去找uni2asc
<tenzu> iGnome: 我要远程登录连到某个路由上的机器，怎么搞？
<iGnome> DMZ
<jimmyxu_> lumpy_: iconv
<tenzu> iGnome: 本来是个ip，结果变成192.168.11.2这样的了
<lumpy_> iGnome: 我想知道原理，我想自己写一个…
<lumpy_> 我想用C实现一个…具体算法是什么？
<iGnome> 先搞清是啥转换。我都不理解你要啥转换。
<emacsyin> 请问gapproxy是不是不能用了
<iGnome> 能用
<lumpy_> iGnome: 汉字输出相应的unicode,反之也可以
<emacsyin> iGnome: 我的怎么不能用哦
<soiamso> iGnome: 到unicode 网站，里面有工具，代码开放
<emacsyin> iGnome: 是不是用移动光纤不能用哦
<tenzu> iGnome: 远程ip啊，神
<iGnome> lumpy_: 用代码举例吧。还是不理解
<iGnome> emacsyin: 。。wpwt
<soiamso> iGnome:  现在问题是不是转化为，如何在一个 context上画 png ?
<iGnome> tenzu: 路由是你的不。
<jimmyxu_> lumpy_: 看libiconv的源码去
<tenzu> iGnome: 是我的
<jimmyxu_> lumpy_: 或者 http://unicode.org/charts/unihan.html
<iGnome> soiamso: 是啊。或者写字都行。
<emacsyin> iGnome: wpwt什么意思
<iGnome> soiamso: 只要是正常的cairo可操作，其他不管。
<lumpy_> iGnome: http://www.softii.com/downinfo/54558.html类似与这个软件的功能
<iGnome> 网品问题。 emacsyin
<lumpy_> jifashi: 谢谢
<iGnome> lumpy_: 这只是编码嘛。
<soiamso> iGnome: http://cairographics.org/FAQ/#paint_from_a_surface
<iGnome> 都现成的。转啥
<iGnome> soiamso: 别看。实现才是真。
<edison0354> tenzu: 你下到QQ没？
<emacsyin> iGnome: 而且我的电脑上，原来可以用，现在不能用了
<lumpy_> iGnome: 嗯，要的就是对应编码
<tenzu> edison0354: 在用igetter挂，10K/s
<soiamso> iGnome: 跟你说的情景一样，
<edison0354> lemonhall: 我跑回来了
<edison0354> tenzu: 忘了跟你说了，app store上也有QQ的，那个应该快
<soiamso> iGnome: 一个 surface 画到一个 context 上
<tenzu> edison0354: 算了，还得登录一遍
<iGnome> soiamso: 你还没理解到。唉。
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 那啥，mplayer osx extended比mplayerx功能哆些～
<soiamso> iGnome: 唉
<wzssyqa> edison0354: 这个就够了
<iGnome> soiamso: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=63&t=309740 这都cairo画的。不是cairo命令的事情。啥在这c里面，不起作用的事情。
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<lumpy_> iGnome: 你说那个工具不会是一个一个对应，然后查找的吧？
<iGnome> lumpy_: 对应段查表的吧。猜想。自己看源码嘛。
<lumpy_> iGnome: 看不到那个…
<iGnome> 没空看这些。
<iGnome> apt-get source
<iGnome> iconv convmv enca 都可以看。 lumpy_
<tenzu> iGnome: 神！ip! 神！
<emacsyin> iGnome: 我的gapproxy代理后，访问网站都产生这个错误：错误 324 (net::ERR_EMPTY_RESPONSE)：未知错误。
<iGnome> tenzu: 啥。 路由是你的不。
<iGnome> emacsyin: .. 我开下试试。
<iGnome> emacsyin: 正常。
<emacsyin> iGnome: 我的是怎么回事哦
<emacsyin> iGnome: 如何查看我的版本
<iGnome> 。那不知道看版本。没注意过。
<iGnome> pac的，害我重启浏览器。
<job_> gappproxy被封了
<emacsyin> job_: 那iGnome怎么说可以用
<LGzhi> 哪个大哥知道mysql的配置文件在哪，叫什么名字？？
<iGnome> 估计你们省，被封了。 lol
<iGnome> 我pac设置的，正常的
<emacsyin> iGnome: pac设置的什么意思
<LGzhi> 大侠！！！
<tenzu> 毛啊，又掉了
<LGzhi> mysql 配置文件？？
<iGnome> 。浏览器的pac。自己搜索
<atcho> 可能被封了
<atcho> :-) 我有ssh用
<soiamso> iGnome: 还是不明白
<edison0354> wzssyqa: tenzu: lemonhall: ofan: 我忽然发现我的google reader号霸气…⋯http://i.imgur.com/Ds5zD.png
<LGzhi> 艾！悲剧。
<iGnome> soiamso: . 这c里面画线正常吧。可写文字就不行。你先试试这。
<tenzu> edison0354: 没订阅
<ofan> edison0354: 和邪社?
<soiamso> iGnome: ee 那个不是用pango的？
<edison0354> tenzu: ofan: 我是说皮肤……
<ofan> edison0354: 工口的?
<iGnome> soiamso: cairo本身也行啊
<tenzu> edison0354: 王霸之气？
<iGnome> pango带的依赖不大啊
<edison0354> ofan: tenzu: …⋯
<tenzu> edison0354: 实在看不出来哪儿霸气了
<soiamso> iGnome: 文字这个我也画不出这么好看的，pycairo 画到 pdf上也很丑
<iGnome> http://cairographics.org/samples/ soiamso
<edison0354> tenzu: 额，不觉得像MAC本地应用吗⋯⋯
<iGnome> 那来perl。 lol soiamso
<hata> “和谐射”？
<tenzu> edison0354: 好吧，像
<soiamso> iGnome: 跟 perl 也没有关系吧，也只是用 相同的cairo 函数
<edison0354> tenzu: 好吧，我冷了⋯⋯
<pocoyo> edison0354: 哪霸气?
<vic> xml文件里同一级的元素名可以相同吗？元素的文本内容不一样
<edison0354> pocoyo: 好吧，我啥也没说⋯⋯
<tenzu> edison0354: 牛哥问你呢，赶紧回答
<iGnome> soiamso: 那帖子，都是perl调用cairo画的嘛。
<iGnome> 居然你pycairo画不好看。 lol
<iGnome> vic: 2级没问题。第一级，如果是转hash，估计会覆盖。
<soiamso> iGnome: 也就是comment  部分是你想实现的 ？
<iGnome> soiamso: 是啊
<soiamso> iMadper:  task 1 搞好了？
<iGnome> soiamso: 没surface。我就迷惘了。
<edison0354> tenzu: 我刚刚啥也没说，你们都忘了吧⋯⋯
<vic> nnd被xml搞到崩溃啊
<tenzu> edison0354: 有log啊，抹不掉了
<pocoyo> edison0354: 我只是好奇哪儿霸气?
<soiamso> iGnome: Hello 也没有显示？
<tenzu> edison0354: 终于下完了扣扣，不容易
<wzssyqa> tenzu: 破锅的网速不是很好的嘛？
<iGnome> soiamso: 是啊。你试试嘛。问晕了哦
<tenzu> wzssyqa: 就下扣扣慢
<wzssyqa> 墙外没有镜像？
<wzssyqa> tenzu:
<tenzu> wzssyqa: 似乎是没有
<iGnome> wzssyqa: 使用我那脚本没。看出问题没。
<wzssyqa> iGnome: 没用
<soiamso> iGnome: 来段 gcc的命令
<edison0354> tenzu: …⋯
<wzssyqa> iGnome: 打包的脚本？
<iGnome> 赶紧试试啊
<edison0354> tenzu: 我装不上safari的extension了，囧了⋯⋯
<iGnome> 是嘛。好简单的操作
<iGnome> soiamso: 上面有。最上面
<tenzu> edison0354: safari好用么？
<wzssyqa> iGnome: 不试，不搞旁门左道
<iGnome> nnnnd 这么间接的方法
<tenzu> wzssyqa: 我挺你
<iGnome> 简洁
<soiamso> iGnome: 你发一个文件，哪来的 pkg
<wzssyqa> iGnome: 但的确是旁门左道
<iGnome> soiamso: . c里面搜索gcc
<edison0354> tenzu: chromium又升挂了……safari还是不错的
<iGnome> wzssyqa: 原始的打包。就这样的嘛。
<soiamso> iGnome: gcc `pkg-config --cflags --libs gtk+-2.0` input_shape_test.c -o input_shape_test
<iGnome> 我的方法最简单了
<tenzu> edison0354: 我用的chrome
<iGnome> soiamso: 是啊
<iGnome> 这么久，还没试过。 nnnd soiamso
<soiamso> iGnome: 忙嘛
<jiero> edison0354:  你是每日版的？
<iGnome> 那问我，问那么多干嘛。
<edison0354> jiejie: 不一定是每日吧，好像是每日好几个build
<edison0354> jiero:
<edison0354> jiejie: 发错⋯⋯
<jiero> jiejie:你干嘛又来了。
<jiejie> ....
<jiejie> 我表示很尴尬。。。
<tenzu> 姐姐？
<edison0354> tenzu: 嗯
<soiamso> iGnome: 一直不明白你要实现什么
<jiejie> 我闪了，回windows看会动漫去
<iGnome> soiamso: 把注释的，都实现。
 * vic 哈哈，仰天大笑，终于搞定了。。。。一天啊一天 太不容易了
<jiero> jiejie: 是wujie？
<edison0354> jiejie:
<edison0354> jiejie: 青之驱魔师还没出来啊
<edison0354> 囧，跑了⋯⋯
<tenzu> wujie是那个wine很来劲的人么？
<job_> wujie好像无法wine吧
<job_> 最近freegate也老wine出错
<pocoyo> edison0354: 你那个截图是safrai?
<vic> 发现自己想问题复杂了，恩恩以后简单点 哈哈
<edison0354> pocoyo: 啊，你才发现？
<jiero> edison0354: safrai和midori比呢？
<imtxc> 我也好像wine不了wujie 了
<edison0354> jiero: midori基本没用过，只在gnome3的suse的live里用过几下…⋯
<jiero> midori图标最漂亮——最符合GNOME
<edison0354> jiero: 反正都是webkit⋯⋯
<vic> 玩会游戏去，。。。哈哈。。心情舒畅！！！！
<jiero> vic: 现在我一个游戏都不玩了。。。
<pocoyo> edison0354: 不, 我一直以为那也是firefox
<vic> jiero: 我是准备切到xp去玩 嘿嘿
<edison0354> pocoyo: 我不用ff的
<job_> midori没用扩展
<pocoyo> edison0354: 哥知道 你是有钱淫
 * tenzu 围观有钱人
<edison0354> pocoyo: 你不知道我是黑苹果吗
<edison0354> jiero: http://i.imgur.com/OPLuD.png主要是safari配合expose这样用很好用
<pocoyo> edison0354: 我还真不知道.
<edison0354> pocoyo: 好，现在你知道了
<tenzu> edison0354: 黑苹果到底是个神马？
<iGnome> 围观傻傻的贴url不空格的家伙。
<edison0354> tenzu: 普通机器上装MAC
<tenzu> edison0354: 很折腾？
<pocoyo> edison0354: 是的,现在知道了
<edison0354> tenzu: 还可以吧
<edison0354> pocoyo: 好的
<pocoyo> iGnome: 不空格又能咋的?
<tenzu> edison0354: 我倒没尝试过
<caleb-> 围观傻傻的贴url不空格的家伙。
<tenzu> +1
 * edison0354 http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/143550.htm   放眼望去，全是MBP⋯⋯
<iGnome> 没咋的啊。只是傻嘛。
<edison0354> caleb-: …⋯
<job_> MBP很无吊吗？
<pocoyo> iGnome: 人家空不空 有啥傻的?
<ofan> edison0354: 赞!
<iGnome> @@@ 天啊。这蓝色药丸，又发神经了。
<edison0354> ofan: 额，买了没？
<iGnome> tenzu: 救命。
<edison0354> iGnome: …⋯
<ofan> edison0354: 哪那么快
<iGnome> 把蓝色药丸搞下去吧。 tenzu
<ofan> edison0354: 还没决定买不买
<edison0354> ofan: 别买MBP了你还是⋯⋯
<tenzu> iGnome: 神你痛恨水牛么？
<ofan> edison0354: 不知道,我想买mbp
<edison0354> ofan: 我看着你往MBP上装瘟到死，胃疼⋯⋯
<ofan> edison0354: 再装个dos
<iGnome> 我关联不起这么马甲。只知道这是药丸。 tenzu
<edison0354> ofan: …⋯
<dreamysirc> ofan: 买别的 然后hack mac吧
<ofan> edison0354: 装win7,xp,2003
<tenzu> edison0354: 我同事+同学就在mbp17"上装了个win7
<ofan> edison0354: 再给mac装个xp主题...
<edison0354> tenzu: 疼死了⋯⋯
<job_> 就有人买了MBP，格掉Mac
<edison0354> ofan: 你懂的，自重就行了⋯⋯
<job_> 然后安装WinXP
<tenzu> edison0354: 还有一台mbp被装了XP，是组里另一个家伙
<ofan> edison0354: 哈哈..
<tenzu> edison0354: 只有我在用mac OS
<edison0354> tenzu: 代表我强烈BS他们
<jiero> 感觉Kaffeine比Totem强多了。
<ofan> 装win7
<pomhg> mac店里有没有负责装xp的服务？
<edison0354> ofan: 你要是真那样做，嗯，你懂得⋯⋯
<caleb-> BS 不格掉 mac 的人
<ofan> edison0354: 不懂得...
<edison0354> jiero: smplayer飘过
<iGnome> tenzu: 最近有人买了mac，安装正版win7。
<jiero> edison0354: 鄙视smplayer
<tenzu> iGnome: 真是蛋疼
<szsloss> 买什么啊？？
 * edison0354 好久没看playboy了
<caleb-> MBP 就是应该装 linux 啊啊啊啊啊啊
<edison0354> caleb-: …⋯
<iGnome> tenzu: 别人要炒股。
<ofan> edison0354: 想了?
<edison0354> ofan: ？
<ofan> edison0354: 你没女友?
<edison0354> ofan: 你有？
<tenzu> iGnome: 开国际会议的时候我就见过好几个高丽棒子抱着mbp装的XP
<ofan> edison0354: 现在米
<iGnome> lol
<edison0354> ofan: 那还说我⋯⋯
<tenzu> edison0354: ofan 你们俩挺合适
<edison0354> tenzu: …⋯
<ofan> edison0354: 我问问啊
<void1> 所以新mbp要arm啊...
<jiero> tenzu: 我见的中国人的MBP全都装Windows
<edison0354> ofan: 囧，我还以为你有了呢⋯⋯
<iGnome> 安装了正版win7后，还跑去，要求销售商安装office。 tenzu
<ofan> edison0354: ..
<jiero> tenzu: 同时见到的老外全都不是windows
<edison0354> void1: 话说瘟爸不是也有ARM版的嘛
<tenzu> jiero: 坡人也一样
<edison0354> tenzu: adium好用吧～吼吼～
<tenzu> iGnome: 那个人不会就是你吧
<caleb-> 瘟爸不知会不会强迫用 .net
<tenzu> edison0354: 香裆好用
<edison0354> tenzu: 嗯，比pidgin好用反正⋯⋯
<iGnome> tenzu: 你哽咽了这么久，咋说出这么一句。
<edison0354> iGnome: 难道真的是你？
<jiero> Pidgin很搞怪
<wzssyqa> tenzu: 好用个屁
<edison0354> wzssyqa: …⋯
<tenzu> iGnome: 我实在猜不出来到底是谁
<jiero> wzssyqa: 或许跟empathy一样好用～
<ofan> 夜宵和宵夜有什么区别???
<edison0354> tenzu: pidgin官网就推荐MAC用户用adium⋯⋯
<tenzu> wzssyqa: 你有更好用的？
<wzssyqa> tenzu: 补全还得按两次键
<iGnome> 别人是老板
<edison0354> ofan: 没区别吧
<caleb-> ofan: 具说是省份不同的差别
<ofan> edison0354: 没有??
<caleb-> s/具/据
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 能选择啊
<edison0354> ofan: 应该没
<tenzu> wzssyqa: 我只是用来登录gtalk而已，别的用不上
<jiero> 可能当地语言不一样。
<ofan> 晕啊,打字突然就卡住了,想不出有什么区别..
<edison0354> tenzu: 你IRC拿啥登的？
 * caleb- 其实俺这边的人都说宵夜
<edison0354> ofan: 你只用gtalk真不如用ichat登⋯⋯
<tenzu> edison0354: colloquy
<jiero> gtalk的语音有杂音。
<iGnome> 宵夜，是先宵，一直吃到夜晚。 caleb-
<tenzu> jiero: 上次我和同学语音，没出现杂音
<edison0354> jiero: 本来他们都用skype的，结果⋯⋯
<tenzu> jiero: 效果比扣扣好
<ofan> edison0354: 我又没装mac..
<iGnome> 夜宵，是晚上以后，再宵。 caleb-
<jiero> tenzu: 我和skype比，不行。
<edison0354> ofan: 额，我回复错人了⋯⋯
<caleb-> 宵 是啥？
<johann> 你们的主题是什么？
<iGnome> 吃你。 caleb-
<ofan> 真的没有区别?
<caleb-> 没区别吧
<jiero> ofan: 区别就是人的理解了。
<tenzu> jiero: 也是看网络环境了，我跟我老婆用skype就不行
<ofan> iGnome: 要吃 caleb-
<tenzu> edison0354: 我用ichat老断网，受不了
<edison0354> tenzu: 跟xchat有点像？
<pomhg> 夜宵名词,宵夜动词？
<ofan> 宵夜怎么是动词?
<jiero> 都是名词。
<tenzu> edison0354: 没用过xchat，反正界面可以接受
<caleb-> 中文啥都可以变动词
<iGnome> 啥词，都可以是动词。
<tenzu> edison0354: 我还是喜欢irssi
<ofan> 恩 有道理
<jiero> 宵夜大概是南方的说法吧？
<johann> 夜宵跟宵夜的区别就像是大端存储和小端存储
<ofan> 貌似是
<jiero> 我从读音判断
<iGnome> 比如。我要 caleb- 你。 ofan
<edison0354> tenzu: 我只用过pidgin和adium
<tenzu> “艹”是万能动词
<caleb-> johann++
<iGnome> 就是要用 caleb- 丢你。
<dreamysirc> caleb-: 察 经典 都可以变动词~~~~~~
<caleb-> big endian vs little endian
<edison0354> tenzu: 那个字念啥？
<jiero> 打屁股
<ofan> iGnome: 我抗 caleb- ,攻击全 miss...
<tenzu> edison0354: equals to 草
<edison0354> tenzu: 哦
<hata> http://i.imgur.com/OPLuD.png
<iGnome> big endian，表示是 caleb-的头先丢过去，砸你。 ofan
<hata> tab呢？
<lofwind> ?
<edison0354> lemonhall: 咦，大叔哪里去了？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 求DHD
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 你的弄得咋样了？
<tenzu> edison0354: 我曾经ssh之后开irssi，不过觉得太蛋疼了
<ofan> edison0354: 大叔在纠结...
<wzssyqa> edison0354: 除了摄像头无线网卡，都没有问题了
<caleb-> tenzu: 那才是正常用法啊
<tenzu> 神马大叔啊？小盆友而已
<lemonhall> edison0354: ........
<caleb-> tenzu: ssh + screen/tmux + irssi
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我在看魔戒3
<jiero> lemonhall: 看了索尔了吗？
<tenzu> caleb-: 老是忘了关，搞得自己带尾巴
<edison0354> lemonhall: …⋯
<lemonhall> ofan: 我的确被纠结了。。。
<ofan> tenzu: 你比 lemonhall 大?
<dreamysirc> lemonhall: 怪叔叔 杂现在才看魔戒~~~~~
<ofan> tenzu: 那也叫你大叔..
<caleb-> tenzu: 可以留 log
<tenzu> ofan: 你让他说
<ofan> lemonhall: 看出来了...
<johann> 还不如看V字仇杀队
<tenzu> caleb-: 没那个必要了吧。。。想看log直接看就是了
<lemonhall> dreamysirc: 没，很早就看过了。。。忽然想看幽灵那一段
<caleb-> tenzu: 很多 #channel 没 log 啊
<lemonhall> ofan:  腾腾明显比我大
 * jiero 怎么说呢。还没看过魔戒的说。
<ofan> lemonhall: 30+??
<edison0354> jiero: 那个太长了，不想看⋯⋯
<jiero> ofan: 不到30吧。
<lemonhall> ofan: 恩。。。对
<dreamysirc> ofan: 那该叫大伯了~~~~
<tenzu> caleb-: 我只来这儿。。。
<ofan> jiero: lemonhall ??
<jiero> ofan:  lemonhall 28
<jiero> ofan: 你22？
<tenzu> 二八妙龄
<ofan> jiero: yep
<edison0354> tenzu: …⋯
<caleb-> tenzu: 那可以看到有兴趣的东西再上来吼两声
<edison0354> ofan: 你都22了？
<edison0354> ofan: 你大四？
<ofan> edison0354: 3
<ofan> edison0354: 叫哥..
<edison0354> ofan: 额，你89还90的？
<caleb-> 居然才 16?
<^k^> 新⇨ 影音多媒体 • 关于视频播放的一个问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=332386&p=2340421 用自带的视频播放器看电影 花屏。。什么都看不清 只有声音。。。所以想下载smplayer 用 sudo apt-get install smplayer根本下载不下来。。速度只有几b 有没有什么解决办法。。。知道的帮帮忙 或者 我想自己下载一个deb包安装 也没找到 谁有 ...
<ofan> edison0354: 89
<caleb-> 比 happyaron 年轻?
<tenzu> caleb-: 看来我得再弄个bshellz的账号了
<edison0354> ofan: 你好老
<ofan> edison0354: 擦
<z777> ....
<ofan> edison0354: ä½ å«©?!?!
<edison0354> caleb-: 比aron年轻的很多的，很多初中还小学的⋯⋯
<edison0354> ofan: 我91的⋯⋯
<ofan> edison0354: 发张照片看看...
<tenzu> 初中生蛮多
<ofan> edison0354: 以前泡的一mm也91的...
<z777> 叫ee 情何以堪
<edison0354> ofan: 1104的release party里有我的，你能找到吗～～～～～
<edison0354> ofan: …⋯
<caleb-> 我国复兴有望啊
<jiero> edison0354:  。。。
<ofan> edison0354: 找不到..
<caleb-> 小学就玩 linux 了
<edison0354> ofan: 我还没泡过⋯⋯
<ofan> edison0354: 发来
<jiero> edison0354: 看不到。
<edison0354> ofan: 我知道你找不到
<edison0354> jiero: ？
<ofan> edison0354: 乃太失败了!
<tenzu> 神是老梆子了
<ofan> edison0354: 人生不完整啊...
<jiero> edison0354: 截图你的照片啊
<edison0354> ofan: 会完整的
<cy-arch> ofan都是这个频道的老混混了。
<edison0354> jiero: 无
<jiero> ofan: 你的
<ofan> cy-arch: 新混混好嘛...
<iGnome> ofan: 你个死家伙，你不是网警嘛。
 * jiero 相互交流下相貌吗 勾勾 ofan
<ofan> edison0354: 哈哈,我现在也在寻觅当中
<iGnome> 害我一直不敢踢你。 lol
<cy-arch> 我22岁的时候就在这个频道里见过你。。还有happy
<iGnome> jiero: 。。
<caleb-> ofan都是这个频道的老jc了。
<ofan> jiero: 今晚不想让你做噩梦
<jiero> ofan: 你怎么看的，我今晚不睡了。
<edison0354> cy-arch: 你现在多大？
<tenzu> cy-arch: 你今年32了？
<edison0354> jiero: …⋯
<szsloss> 你现在多大了？？
<ofan> iGnome: 其实,我的目的达到了  哈哈哈哈...
<iGnome> 乖
<ofan> jiero: 额..
<lemonhall> ee多大？
<lemonhall> ofan: ee多大？
<iamfbi> hi ,guys
<edison0354> ofan: jiero: 围观你俩搞基
<jiero> lemonhall: 那是公开呃
<jiero> edison0354: 。。。
<edison0354> iamfbi: 嗨
<jiero> edison0354: 你也过来
<szsloss> 。。。。
<lemonhall> jiero: 啊。多大？
<tenzu> lemonhall: 神是没有年龄的
<edison0354> jiero: 去哪里？
<ofan> lemonhall: iGnome ??
<ofan> lemonhall: 很神秘的说,有好几个娃了...
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我发觉豆瓣是基友文化的代名词
<edison0354> lemonhall: ^
<iGnome> ofan: 乖
<jiero> edison0354: 搞基。。。
<lemonhall> ofan: ...........
<edison0354> jiero: 没兴趣⋯⋯
<caleb-> 搞鸡
<ofan> 顶
<dreamysirc> lemonhall: 连孩子都有的 不适合你的~~~~~
<iGnome> goat?
<lemonhall> dreamysirc: ............
<edison0354> dreamysirc: …⋯
<caleb-> dreamysirc: 很多死gay都假婚
<ofan> lemonhall: 你还不如给我介绍一个,认识那么多...
<jiero> ...
<edison0354> ofan: …⋯
<pomhg> 基友说那种征服雄性的快感我们这些不搞基的都体会不到。。。
<jiero> 。。。
<edison0354> ofan: 人家 jiero会桑心的
<hata> 卖婴儿用品
<jiero> 晕死。。。
<lemonhall> ofan: 我认识的女人基本都是婊子，你要？
<edison0354> pocoyo: …⋯
<caleb-> pomhg: 有一半是被征服的快感啊
<edison0354> hata: ？
<ofan> edison0354: 死一边..
<edison0354> lemonhall: …⋯
<ofan> lemonhall: ....不会吧
 * jiero 从没有过男女朋友，不伤心。
<pomhg> caleb-: 互有胜负，哈哈~
<hata> edison0354←␣←; ？
<caleb-> 其实古代脔童挺流行的
<lemonhall> ofan: 好男人倒是挺多
<dreamysirc> caleb-: 莫非孩子是包养的~~~~
<ofan> lemonhall: 我试试吧...  给我介绍个
<jiero> lemonhall: <-好男人啊
<edison0354> jiero: 你男的还女的？
<jiero> edison0354: 你说呢。
<lemonhall> ..........................................
<edison0354> ofan: …⋯
<lemonhall> ofan: 你还真是来者不拒
<caleb-> 古代 12/13 就结婚了，那年纪有些伪娘比妹子还漂亮的吧
<edison0354> lemonhall: 大叔，给他介绍几个好基友吧
<edison0354> caleb-: ^
<caleb-> 而且都长头发
<edison0354> caleb-: …⋯
<ofan> lemonhall: 刷怪长经验啊...
<iamfbi> 脔字，第一次见到
<tenzu> 嫚嫚看到你们这些讨论一定很兴奋
<edison0354> tenzu: 腐女？
<caleb-> 12/13 大户人家的伪娘，肯定比多数农家妹子还漂亮
<iGnome> caleb-: ..
<edison0354> tenzu: 她上来过IRC吗？
<jiero> tenzu: 可惜只能看记录了。
<jiero> edison0354: 。。。
<jiero> edison0354: 是iGirl
<ofan> 基已经是流行文化了
<edison0354> jiero: …⋯
<iGnome> caleb-: 取向问题啊
<ofan> 不是取向问题了...
<iGnome> ofan: 你流行吧
<edison0354> ofan: …⋯
<jiero> ofan: 是实际问题
<caleb-> 是历史问题
<soiamso> iGnome: 画不出来.....
<pocoyo> edison0354: ?
<caleb-> 古代出征不能带女人的，但可以带脔童
<iGnome> soiamso: 啦。我等别人来搞。不急
<ofan> jiero: 我不信有多少搞的
<hata> 基是计划生育的一部分
<jiero> ofan: 你说什么呢。。。到处都是。
<edison0354> pocoyo: ？
<pocoyo> edison0354: …⋯?
<ofan> jiero: 额.. 我没怎么见到过
<edison0354> hata: 多一对基友，咱就少俩竞争者？
<edison0354> pocoyo: ？
<lemonhall> edison0354: .........
<jiero> ofan: 我被n个人骚扰过了。
<hata> edison0354←␣←; 一定要把基事业搞起来
<ofan> jiero: .........
<caleb-> 龙阳君距今约 2500 年
<pocoyo> jiero: 说明你长得像基友
<lemonhall> ................
<edison0354> hata: 嗯
<lemonhall> 完了。。。
<iGnome> edison0354: pocoyo 不是问你今晚几点吧。
<hata> jiero←␣←; 来吧，亲
<lemonhall> 这里也成了基友频道了
<jiero> pocoyo: 。。。
<edison0354> iGnome: ？
<ofan> jiero: 来张真相鉴定下?
<caleb-> 可见我国自古就有搞基的人群
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> ofan: 验证什么？
<ofan> jiero: 不会是伪娘类型吧
<iGnome> jiero: 改ld去
 * pocoyo 今晚成搞基大会了?
<lemonhall> jiero: 你年纪还小。。。女朋友没有没啥好伤心的
<jiero> 。。。
<edison0354> caleb-: 凯撒不是号称所有女人的男人，所有男人的男人吗
<jiero> le
<soiamso> iGnome: 你经常搞这类型的项目？
<ofan> jiero: 你比我大吧?
<edison0354> jiero: 你多大？
<jiero> lemonhall: 你比我大不了几岁，没资格称我小。
<edison0354> jiero: ä½ 25/
<edison0354> ?
<iGnome> soiamso: 。我只为我的脚本服务。
 * jiero 今天开始就24了 所以要24小时不睡 
<ofan> jiero: 习俗?
<iGnome> jiero: 乖
 * jiero 喊，25就没这个待遇了
<jiero> iGnome: 怪叔叔
<jiero> ^_^
<ofan> 怪叔叔是萝莉喊的
<edison0354> jiero: 额，一般老嘛～
<iGnome> 这谁啊
<hata> 问个问题，怎么可以只打开一个vim，用buffer来区分几个文件
<edison0354> jiero: 烟酒僧？
<jiero> 。。。
<lemonhall> ofan: 24.。。。。。。。。。
<hata> 我每次打开文件都会独立打开一个gvim
<lemonhall> jiero: 24很大么？
<jiero> edison0354: 抱歉，喝酒一杯脸红。禁烟人士。
<soiamso> iGnome: cairo 应该会用一个 failsafe font 画字的，但还是没有画
<jiero> lemonhall:  你24时什么情形？
<caleb-> soiamso: cairo 没这功能，pango 才有
<edison0354> jiero: 我说你研究生？
<iGnome> soiamso: 这啥。不知道。正常的，怎么用都正常。
<jiero> edison0354: 不是
<ofan> hata: 用c/s模式
<jiero> edison0354: 什么都不是
<edison0354> jiero: 额，上班了？
<jiero> edison0354: 不是
<lemonhall> jiero: 青春年少。。。刚毕业
<edison0354> jiero: neet？
<jiero> le不是。
<soiamso> caleb-: 也就是 cairo 不能画字，全交给 pango ?
<jiero> 完全宅男，什么都没。
<edison0354> jiero: 额，那你干啥的？
<iGnome> 。
<edison0354> jiero: 那不就是neet？
<caleb-> soiamso: cairo 找不到字就找不到了
<soiamso> caleb-: http://cairographics.org/news/cairo-1.8.2/
<caleb-> soiamso: 指定字体里没有的字就没法画
<soiamso> caleb-: 如何显示可用字体？
<jiero> edison0354: 第一次注意这个词汇呢。谢拉
<iGnome> caleb-: 你咋不去改那c
<iGnome> soiamso: fc-list
<edison0354> jiero: ……你真是neet？
<jiero> edison0354: 算是，我自认是。
<jiero> edison0354: 尽管实际不算
<edison0354> jiero: 额
<caleb-> soiamso: 那个只是说没指定字体时用默认字体画，还是不会找字
<caleb-> soiamso: pango 是会找系统里其它字体，看有没有那个字，找到了就画
<iGnome> 实际，才不会默认。直接没字
<soiamso> caleb-: ignome 感觉是没有字体
<caleb-> 因为 failsafe 字体里没那字吧
<hata> ofan←␣←; 怎么开？
<ofan> hata: vim -h
<soiamso> caleb-: 但需要显示的是 "Hello" 不会没有吧？
<caleb-> 那就是 code 写错了吧？
<hata> ofan←␣←; 很长的
<ofan> hata: .....
<hata> ofan←␣←; 弹下手指吧亲
<ofan> hata: --servername
<ofan> hata: 然后再开一个连接到服务器
<hata> ofan←␣←; gvim --servername=xx这样？
<imtxc>  居然能掉线啊
<imtxc> test
<pocoyo> : 英雄不问出处，流氓不看岁数 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<lemonhall> ....................
<edison0354> imtxc: …⋯
<imtxc> ^k^，你咋不给我报时了
<lemonhall> hata: 你好基情啊，亲
<imtxc> ^k^: 看看我在不在
<^k^> imtxc, 难道你会做吗？  ㍮ 
<lemonhall> edison0354: 看完了。。。。魔戒3太扯了。。幽灵军团基本上把大部分消灭了
<hata> lemonhall←␣←; 哪里
<edison0354> lemonhall: …⋯
<edison0354> test
<^k^> edison0354, ....  ㍮ 
<imtxc> txc: 你掉线了
 * imtxc 换个客户端了上……
<imtxc> 继续求教
 * edison0354 机器人反应好慢
<hata> 继续求教
<lemonhall> 睡觉，上班。。。。
<lemonhall> ofan: 今天纠结了一天了
<lemonhall> 累死我了
<ofan> 准备睡觉
<hata> ofan←␣←; 不行啊
<edison0354> ofan: 好早
<myke2> MaskRay: f(i) = opt{f(j) + w(i, j)} 这种一般有O(n * alpha(n))的?
<imtxc> 同学们好
<myke2> MaskRay: 上次提到的GMP1R问题, 如果对于一般图是NPC
<Colin-shzsc> 怎么现在老外的网站流行起把字体改小了，之前 Launchpad 的字体已经变小了，现在 deviantArt 的字体也变小了
<caleb-> Colin-shzsc: 老外的屏幕都大了
 * caleb- 之前做个 chromium theme 背景图 被嫌太小
 * caleb- 屏幕大小在米国属于贫下中农阶级
<caleb-> imac: 2560x1440
<jerry> .t cangzhou
<jerry> .patch文件怎么使用？
<chattan> 闹闹
<chattan> 扯扯蛋
<Xiaofan> 刚来的。。。无聊中。。。你们扯，我观赏
<chattan> ™©® ;P :| -_-' O.O :) ;) :-! :P ;-*  <3 </3 ~<:)  @};-
<chattan> 一起车才有意识
<chattan> 哦
<chattan> 睡觉了
<chattan> 扯蛋结束了
<Xiaofan> = =
<hata> http://www.limboy.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/picture-4.png
<chattan> 木意思
<chattan> 这个是么子
<chattan> o
<chattan> 哪个t一下我呢
<chattan> 嘿嘿
<chattan> 喜欢被T的感觉
<chattan> ^k^: T我吧
<chattan> ^k^: 速度
<^k^> chattan, 你是问你自己？  ㍯ 
<chattan> ^k^: 是的
<wzssyqa> chattan: 想被踢？
<^k^> chattan, 饶了我吧。  ㍯ 
<chattan> wzssyqa: 是的
<wzssyqa> chattan: 狂灌几行就行了
<chattan> ^k^: 在玩玩
<chattan> 试试多发发
<chattan> 嘿嘿
<^k^> chattan, 这是很久以前。  ㍯ 
<chattan> 兮兮
<chattan> 哈哈
<chattan> 啦啦
<chattan> 赫赫
<chattan> 喝酒
<chattan> 吃肉
<wzssyqa> chattan: 要快
<chattan> 时
<chattan> 手机上的
<chattan> 快不起
<alpha080> 吓死了。。
<hata> ？
<chattan_> 洗洗睡觉了
<alpha080> 我女儿半夜自己跑出房间上楼去了。。。。
<gebjgd> alpha080: 一个女儿？
<gebjgd> alpha080: 没生2胎？
<alpha080> 恩，养不起啊
<iMadper> gebjgd: 计生委的跟你有仇呀？
<iMadper> alpha080: 在农村反而养的起
<Xiaofan> gebjgd: 性别歧视？
<alpha080> 妈呀，自己拉开拉链爬楼梯到她爷爷房间去了
<alpha080> 蚊帐拉链。
<Xiaofan> = =
<alpha080> 老子腿都软了
<jiero> 拉链。。。
<jiero> 你家几层楼？
<alpha080> 有楼梯就是了。。。
<hata> 想爬来我家的= =
<alpha080> 不知道以后该怎么带了
<Xiaofan> 笨爸爸状态。。。。
<alpha080> 太小又听不懂道理
<alpha080> 烦。
<hata> 其实你心里很乐吧
<alpha080> 乐个啥，今天老婆不在家，要知道我就完了
<alpha080> 都睡不安稳了
<jiero> 几岁？3岁？
<alpha080> 2
<jiero> 呃。。。
<Xiaofan> 女儿是爸爸的小新娘吧。。。呃。。。这个。。有点小。。。。
<jiero> 1岁多一点的妹妹就能欺负我了
<jiero> 2岁对我来说就是小恶魔
<alpha080> 要有警报器就好了。
<jiero> ...
<Xiaofan> jiero: = =同情ing。。。。
<alpha080> 实在够呛
<Xiaofan> alpha080: 慢慢等女儿长大吧。。。
<jiero> 看着1岁长到7岁了。。。
<jiero> ^_^
<jiero> 这么晚都不睡？
<Xiaofan> 无聊上来逛逛。。。某只默默从1岁长到20多。。。
<alpha080> 又睡了，她属于夜猫子类型的。。。
<Xiaofan> 话说实在不行抱着你女儿睡么。。
<alpha080> 我本来不是夜猫子= =!
<alpha080> 她会挑人。。
<jiero> Xiaofan: 你说自己么。。。
<Xiaofan> = =好吧。。
<Xiaofan> jiero: 难道我的“某只”还能指代别的什么东西么
<alpha080> 自从以前把女儿当成枕头被老婆直接踹下床后，我对自己抱女儿睡就失去信心了。
<Xiaofan> 。知足吧。。。。我老爸要敢这样绝对就是被踹下楼了。。。
<jiero> ...
<jiero> Xiaofan: 我看成了 “某只” 不是 “某” “只”
<Xiaofan> jiero: 不好意思就是“某只”。我习惯性的把人的量词用“只”
<jiero> Xiaofan: 现在的你和小学时候的我一样习惯。。。
 * jiero 突发奇想，为啥，窗口管理标题栏那些都放在上面，不放下面？
<Xiaofan> jiero: =。=那现在你用什么，“头”？
<zhangkaixuan> 困............
<Xiaofan> 晚安
<zhangkaixuan> 不睡 还没弄完
<zhangkaixuan> 在 Gnome shell 顶部加上系统状态指示器 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/gnome-shell-system-monitor-applet/
<^k^> ⇪ title: 在 Gnome shell 顶部加上系统状态指示器 : OSMSG
<zhangkaixuan> Linux 下的几个游戏模拟器 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/game-emulator-for-linux/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Linux 下的几个游戏模拟器 : OSMSG
<zhangkaixuan> 15 款经典的 HTML5 游戏 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/15-best-html5-games/
<zhangkaixuan> 大家来osmsg.com坐坐 吐槽几句
<zhangkaixuan> 对了 Mozilla 发布隐藏导航栏扩展了 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/firefox-5-0-beta/
<zhangkaixuan> Wine 应用不完全列表 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/wine-app/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Wine 应用不完全列表 : OSMSG
<alpha080> 爪机党，表示无爱
<zhangkaixuan> 唉 我辛苦努力阿...
<alpha080> 又哭了一会儿。。
<zhangkaixuan> 唉 多大的孩子
<iMadper> alpha080: 你用的手机上irc？什么软件？
<alpha080> 有rss订购了。
<alpha080> 2
<zhangkaixuan> 谢了 嘿嘿
<alpha080> andchat
<zhangkaixuan> 荒野无灯同学在？
<qmake> 大家好 如何通过python脚本判断一个url是否有效
<pocoyo> qmake: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<zhangkaixuan> happyaron兄发的阿
<Kandu> jiero: 生日快樂（現在23號了
<iMadper> jiero: 快乐~
<zhangkaixuan> 生日快乐
<zhangkaixuan> 有没有那个兄弟知道happyaron兄的网站地址？
<Kandu> zhangkaixuan: http://blogs.gnome.org/happyaron/
<^k^> ⇪ title: True EDGE
<zhangkaixuan> Kandu:谢了
<Loongjiang> 没人了？真的没人了?还是没人，潜水的出来泡泡个
<Xiaofan> 冒泡ing
<pocoyo> bubble
<Loongjiang> pocoyo: 还没睡么是
<pocoyo> Loongjiang: 做梦呢
<Loongjiang> pocoyo: 睡吧，我也困了，吃点粥先
<pocoyo> Loongjiang: 我还是吃我的粗粮饼吧
<mayli> helo
<mayli> hello from android ssh client
<Loongjiang> pocoyo: 吃粥者长寿，可以多用两年linux,多写几个脚本
<zhangkaixuan> 适用于 Ubuntu 11.04 的 10 个 AppIndicator http://www.osmsg.com/2011/05/ubuntu1104-10-appindicator/
<^k^> ⇪ title: 适用于 Ubuntu 11.04 的 10 个 AppIndicator : OSMSG
<Ma9iX> 呃，请问谁知道怎么在Ubuntu 11.04的经典桌面里开Compiz，“外观首选项”里没有像以前版本的选择效果级别的标签了
<alvin_rxg> wow
<knownbad> ？
<knownbad> Fivesheep_: http://slickdeals.net/permadeal/51981
<^k^> ⇪ title: Husqvarna 6.25 Torque Power 21" Kohler Rear Bag High Wheels Push Lawn Mower + Spectrum 12oz Fuel Stabilizer $171 + Free Store Pickup - Sears.com Deals, Coupons and Promos
<knownbad> http://goo.gl/Lwi1B
<knownbad> 嗯，下次换个。
<Fivesheep_> knownbad:  我买了个差不多价钱的
<Fivesheep_> 刚剪草回来
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 有什么网站可以随机听歌的. 以前我听 last.fm 但现在貌似 全收费了, 有没有其它类似的
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: douban.fm
<blueghost> 不要山寨的.
<blueghost> 就是能随机听音乐就行.
<blueghost> 我去听 音乐电台了.
<alvin_rxg> douban.fm 不是山寨的……
<blueghost> 哦, 看名字象山寨last.fm
<alvin_rxg> .fm 是域名……
<blueghost> 哦
<blueghost> 误会额
<blueghost> 我去看看
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 自行屏蔽它的广告，不然 10首歌给你一个广告，15秒
<blueghost> 我记起 有些 电台的. 我的播放器的电台不全
<blueghost> 我记得有俩, 一个 icecast,还有一个忘了名字额
<alvin_rxg> 我都不知道
<alvin_rxg> douban.fm  如何？
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 如果用 firefox 听的话， adblock plus 添加规则 img3.douban.com/rda/*
<blueghost> 哦
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 很好, 但我想用播放器播放.
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) UltraEdit 有 linux 版了
<alvin_rxg> 有 exile 的插件
<blueghost> 哦
<blueghost> UltraEdit 到底有什么好的, 我从来没用过. 但貌似非常出名
<alvin_rxg> 出名是因为 windows 下没有好的编辑器…… linux已经有 vim 和 emacs了
<blueghost> o
<alvin_rxg> 123
<alvin_rxg> 123
<blueghost> 我记得有两个电台索引的, 一个icecast,一个忘了. 另一个怎么装好多播放器都不见了
<blueghost> 好像是shoutcast
<alvin_rxg> 不清楚，没用过
<blueghost> shoutcast 是不是倒闭了
<blueghost> knownbad:) 知道 shoutcast 吗, 怎么几乎所有播放器都没有他的插件了
<alvin_rxg> 不知道哇，我又不听的。嫌网络电台占带宽
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:)
<blueghost> knownbad:) 你呢. 知道不. 以前几乎所有 linux 的播放器都包含它的.
<knownbad> copy/paste url 还是可以听。
<knownbad> 好似还有支持吧？  但我用的sonata没。
<knownbad> 只能copy/paste uri播放。
<knownbad> arch上说是amarok和exaile都有。
<knownbad> 不对，被拆了。
<alpha080> Good morning
<knownbad> amarok 1.4据说支持shoutcast.
<knownbad> 咦早跑光了。
<^k^>  06:13
<c_> 请问debian6基本安装 升级到sid开机花屏是什么原因?
<c_> 请问squeeze mini install dist-upgrate 到sid开机花屏是什么原因?
<c_> ..............
#ubuntu-cn 2012-05-14
<henda> ubuntu下有哪些bbs服务器软件？
<metbsd> bbs和操作系统也有关系？
<henda> metbsd: 什么？
<Binbin_> hi
<kk> Binbin_, 好.. .  ㍠ 
<Luoshu> .
<BinbinWang> c
<sjd> http://img.qiushibaike.com/system/pictures/3994327/medium/3994327.jpg
<sjd> http://img.qiushibaike.com/system/pictures/3985243/medium/3985243.jpg
<henda> 穷没什么大不了的
<henda> 最受不了的是那些富人拿穷人来做工具，达到他们的目的
<mugebjgd> 说什么呢
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • iBus经常出问题，删除重装是最简单的解决办法 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374367 iBus经常会出些稀奇古怪的问题， 昨天装了个dropbox，又出问题了， 情急之下，把iBus给删了，注销，再装，关机重启，竞然好了。 这办法方便，以后再也不用在坛子里猛搜 …
<BinbinWang> fcitx 用这个哦亲。
<BinbinWang> 中州韻 | ibus-rime
<freeayu__> morning
<BinbinWang> http://code.google.com/p/rimeime/wiki/Downloads
<kk> BinbinWang ⇪ ti: Downloads - rimeime - 下載 Rime 輸入法 - 中州韻輸入法引擎 | Rime Input Method Engine - Google Project Hosting
<kk> 新 其它类软件 • ubuntu12.04安装Matlab问题，首先给个下载地址， http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374368 找了好多也没找到个好的下载地址，用软件中心安装，老出现一个对话框，说什么要安装在哪里，晕， ，各位，谁有成功的案例就推荐推荐吧 统计信息: 发表于 由 topspeed955 — 2012-05-14  …
<imtxc> roylez: 主席在美帝还适应么
<imtxc> adam8157: 早上好哈
<adam8157> imtxc: 早啊
<MeaCulpa_> .
<tenzu> 主席去了美帝?
<tenzu> adam8157: 阿当早
<tenzu> MeaCulpa_: 裤胖早
<adam8157> tenzu: MeaCulpa_ 教授酷胖早
<MeaCulpa_> 早
<MeaCulpa_> 搞了个Choco键盘，好俗
<tenzu> huntxu: 胡须早
<ofan> gebjgd: 啥
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: 机械的？
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 恩
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: 好嘛吃
<MeaCulpa_> 还没拿到手呢
<ofan> ..
<ofan> 多少钱
<huntxu> tenzu: 疼疼早
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 500不到
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: ..
<tenzu> 哈毛还没来...
<kk> 新 屏幕抓图 • 谁能提供一下AWN notification area设置文件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374369 Linux Mint 12系统，右键点击AWN noticifaction area打不开设置，默认安装成2行，结果notification area的图标太小。谁能提供一个notification area到设置文件？应该是这个文件 ~/.gconf/apps/awn-applet-notification-are …
<henda> 有没有人见过ubuntu下的木马》？
<iGnome> MeaCulpa_: 暗刻的字母的话，～！@#￥%……&*（）——+记不住的。
<MeaCulpa_> iGnome: 主席的键盘啥字都没
<MeaCulpa_> iGnome: 只有你这种可怜的perl娃娃才需要那些
<imtxc> MeaCulpa主席的什么键盘啊 那么高级
<tenzu> nnd又能进来了
<tenzu> irc.freenode.net竟然访问不能
<jiero> fcitx 和 ibus 喷了。
<jiero> 喷啊。
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 总是有数据下载，大家的网络连接都有这样的问题么？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374370 升级12.04后，除了经常性软件崩溃外，意外发现有这个问题： 我关闭了一切可能联网的程序，什么ubuntu one都没有数据同步，可是在系统信息这里还是能看到一个 …
<xiamx> https://www.dropbox.com/dropquest2012/
<kk> xiamx,啥网址y Dropbox- Sign in- Simplify your life
<xiamx> 有没有人要试试？
<pocoyo> debianer: 为什么32不结婚的女生是坏女孩？
<vanish1984> hello,guys, i'm a fresh user
<xiamx> pocoyo, 因为内存支持太小了
<jiero> debianer: 你的同事？
<debianer> pocoyo: 什么
<debianer> pocoyo: 你今天还在追问阿
<sjd> 有人对网络设备比较了解吗
<debianer> pocoyo: 反正我身边女孩都27、8就结婚了，32还单身的除非是离婚或者乱七八糟的
<sjd> 帮我推荐个cisco设备,做服务器的均衡用的
<CyrusYzGTt> 難道 pocoyo 就是 32不結婚的壞女孩？？
<pocoyo> debianer: ... 记住了 上次没问成
<sikao_lfs> sjd: 华为和思科的都不错。随便选。我不认为我们电信企业级的设备支持不了你服务器的负载均衡。
<sikao_lfs> sjd: 我建议选华为，至少便宜些。中兴的至少我不推荐。因为我们这里有案例。
<sikao_lfs> sjd: 估计中兴的最便宜。我们是通过中兴的推断华为的利润的。算后发现超过军火的暴利。
<sjd> 呵呵
<sjd> 我在寻找cisco的
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 可能
<sjd> sikao_lfs, 能推荐个具体型号吗
<sikao_lfs> sjd: 交换机还是路由器？
<sjd> 路由器最好
<sjd> 三层交换也可以
<sikao_lfs> sjd: 我们图便宜，目前大部分是华为的。我问问
<sikao_lfs> sjd: 心里价位大概是多少？流量未来预计多少？
<sjd> 目前就30M贷款
<sjd> 做个流量限制
<sikao_lfs> sjd: 算了。我随便给你推荐一个思科3550吧，三层交换机，还防止网络风暴攻击端口的
<sikao_lfs> sjd: 个人建议用华为，要便宜的多。而且我们用的不错。你那肯定没问题。
<sikao_lfs> sjd: 这种思科3550当端口出现风暴攻击时，可能会主动闭塞端口，必须人工重启。不知道后来他们对这个持续优化的怎么样了。我相信你使用的肯定不是我们2005年买的设备。
<sikao_lfs> sjd: 算了，不清楚是你多大，我一说工作中各种案例会吓坏年轻人。反正华为思科都不错。不会出问题。而且华为客服电话非常好。新手给你教成老手。
<vanish1984> 这里全都是屌丝哇？找到组织了？
<tenzu> adam8157: 你不承认自己是屌丝?
<adam8157> tenzu: 替你伸冤呢啊 教授
<tenzu> adam8157: 已婚人士肯定不属于屌丝或者高帅富圈
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 华为的用什么os
<adam8157> tenzu: 恁就是高帅富
<tenzu> 哈毛竟然没来
<tenzu> adam8157: 我看你有高帅富潜质
<jiero> adam8157:  哈哈
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 不清楚。应该是vxwork的系统，毕竟路由器对实时性太高。目前肯定是用的vxwork造路由器的操作系统。
<adam8157> tenzu: 好眼光
<adam8157> jiero: lol
<tenzu> adam8157: 以后不要糟蹋太多白富美
<adam8157> - -
<jiero> tenzu: 。。。
<tenzu> jiero: 你已经是高帅富了
<jiero> tenzu: 什么。。。
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 我猜全世界的导弹全部是用美国人造的vxwork操作系统。不知道我说的对不对。。。。。。想想就心寒。
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 我只是奇怪他们怎么不自己搞一个
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 额 不可能吧  导弹可是红色阵营先搞发达的 那时候还没数字计算机呢
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 中国现在没一个人说的明白为啥vxwork这么高实时性。。。。。。
<jiero> jyfl987: 那时导弹都是人工制导的
<MeaCulpa_> vxworks是啥
<jiero> MeaCulpa_: 问 John Camark
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 不不不。那个时代不是数字化的。可以硬件实现。这已经是第几代导弹了。肯定数字化了，从来没见过除vxwork外用于这类实时的路由器的。
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 风河家的实时系统
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: windriver
<jiero> 不管咋说，破坏了芯片就能破坏导弹？
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 所以中国差距非常大，不是你能想象的。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 如何把其他linux的软件打包到自己的ubuntu？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374372 如题，小弟想把其他linux 的软件打包到自己的ubuntu，省的下载，很大。如何保证软件的完整性？而且在终端直接输入命令就能运行？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Ghacker — 2012-05-14 10:27
<sjd> cisco 3550停产了吧
<sikao_lfs> sjd: 哦，那你找找他的换代产品。应该就可以的。这些厂家的没问题，售后好，不必太担心。
<sjd> sikao_lfs, 恩,我找找cisco和华为的
<MeaCulpa_> 毛子的应该不用这些
<MeaCulpa_> 我们的思路完全是美制的，天知道军方怎么玩的
<sikao_lfs> 我好像听谁是这么说的，说   linux比wince实时性高一个数量级，  vxworks比linux实时性高一个数量级，据说世界上还没有同类产品达到vxworks的80%的性能。
<MeaCulpa_> sikao_lfs: 对于军方来说，实时性高体现了过分依赖人力决策吧？
<MeaCulpa_> sikao_lfs: 如果像毛子那样，飞机，导弹都是预设路径为主的，就不需要那么高实时性了
<sikao_lfs> MeaCulpa_: 应该是自动决策应对吧，我们电脑卡10ms没啥，导弹卡10ms，误差可就不是球门那么大了。
<MeaCulpa_> sikao_lfs: 不对
<MeaCulpa_> sikao_lfs: 只有你的导弹在发射出去后还需要运算，卡10ms才是致命的
<MeaCulpa_> sikao_lfs: 如果在发射前，就计划好路径呢？
<MeaCulpa_> sikao_lfs: 如果导弹只是追求覆盖面，而非打击目标呢？
<MeaCulpa_> sikao_lfs: 你被美式思路弄得僵化了
<MeaCulpa_> 你看苏联从不搞反导自动化系统，而是直接把攻防区域分片
<sikao_lfs> MeaCulpa_:恩，也许你说的有道理，毕竟我不是军事导弹控制专业的。
<MeaCulpa_> 直接往假象目标进行武力覆盖，完全不考虑正真情况，虽然浪费的多，但是消耗在运算和精密控制的投入上要小的多
<ofan> yooo
<MeaCulpa_> sikao_lfs: 中国目前的问题就是大部分人思路都是美国式的，装备却不是
<MeaCulpa_> sikao_lfs: 两头都没发展，才是中国的软肋
<sikao_lfs> MeaCulpa_: 恩，是啊，的想想，毕竟我们还是被老美洗脑洗的很严重。
 * MeaCulpa_ 我只是听我二炮的同学喝高了瞎扯的
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: 美国式的？
<MeaCulpa_> 但是想想也有道理，除了美国的体系，我们根本没其他想法
<henda> 现在的免费开放源代码的软件挺多，就是免费的电子书还不多
<sikao_lfs> henda: 你说的没错。但是军事和卫星，包括路由器用都不行啊
<jiero> henda: 。。。
<jiero> henda: 说明你的眼睛还是长错地方了
<sikao_lfs> henda: 没谁在电信企业级路由器上用linux的。全是专业化软件。
<jiero> MeaCulpa_: 中国什么都看最。所以找美国没错。
<MeaCulpa_> sikao_lfs: linux也能跑专业软件...
<henda> jiero: 英文的看不懂哦，中文的免费的太少了，放在网页里面，容易阅读的，将来应该是趋势，等电子阅读器普及了过后
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 大概吧~~
<sjd> 买了个Cisco ASA5510-k8
<sjd> 一个防火墙,
<MeaCulpa_> henda: 搞IT技术，英文还是必须的技能
<MeaCulpa_> henda: 除非你想靠那些胡乱翻译的二手货
<henda> MeaCulpa_: 离开学校了，背单词背不下去
<ofan> sjd | 买了个Cisco ASA5510-k8  发完话就走？
<sikao_lfs> MeaCulpa_: 虽然我承认。但是至少我们这里核心路由器等重量级设备都不是linux。到是3G的这些设备的服务器是linux。而核心ip承载网路由器应用之类的全是vxworks的。
<henda> 等我头发白了，估计大量免费电子书才出来
<jiero> henda: 中文的，都是翻译的不是。
<sjd> ?
<sikao_lfs> henda: 基础理论的估计到时还能用，实战类的你就别想了，哈哈，这种东西过几年就过时了。
<henda> sikao_lfs: 你发错消息了，看错id了
<henda> jiero: 期待能提高英文水平的网站，现在一些学英文的网站技术都不行
<MeaCulpa_> sikao_lfs: Linux那么臃肿，用的人自然少，只有那些偷懒的才用
<sjd> 嵌入式Linux不臃肿吧
<MeaCulpa_> 那些enterprise的厂商哪有空搞嵌入式...
<MeaCulpa_> 现在的网络设备配置那么高，根本不需要啥嵌入式
<MeaCulpa_> 反正有的是manager愿意砸钱
 * MeaCulpa_ 前两天升级某长的firmware, 500mb呢
<MeaCulpa_> 找几个码农用通用内核随便搞搞即可。网络设备既不是手持，又不在工控现场
<henda> 我始终觉得文科和理科思维是相抵触的，文科理科智能学好一样，要两样都学好似乎很难。
<MeaCulpa_> henda: 你这命题不成立，因为只有中国才有文理科，西方一般都是科学/艺术
<henda> MeaCulpa_: 西方没有文理科？
<henda> MeaCulpa_: 历史哲学经济学是属于科学？
<sikao_lfs> 名字叫法应该不影响实际吧？
<jyfl987> henda: ]
<jyfl987> henda: 我是文科的 现在做程序员
<MeaCulpa_> 不过我国也不会独创，估计学的法国
<MeaCulpa_> 中国的一切基础，基本就是法国日本学来的
<henda> MeaCulpa_: 法国也分文理科的？日本分文理科吗？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 似乎学的是苏联
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: 恩，有可能
<henda> MeaCulpa_: 我觉得文科和理科思维不一样，文科越学人越成熟，理科越学人越幼稚
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 贵国的学制学苏联的多 上次看过一个教师吐槽教育谈过
<MeaCulpa_> henda: Anar Kaluva Tielyanna, 我是工科生
<ofan> henda: art and science 都是在一个学院的
<MeaCulpa_> henda: 再说我国明明都是搞工科居多，文理不多
<ofan> 工科和理科是分开的
<slucx> Introduction to Computing Systems  from bits and gates to c and beyond这本书谁有英文版的？
<henda> MeaCulpa_: 恩，我说的理科，指理工科
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 理科跟工科怎么区分？
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 是啊，国家只希望你做功，不希望你思考
<jyfl987> slucx: 这是什么书？
<ofan> 实际上科学是实验哲学
<slucx> jyfl987, 计算机方面滴
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: 干活的和做研究的咯，很分明啊
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 理论物理与实验物理的区别？
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: 国家希望你不要思考为什么，不要有方向感，埋头干活
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: 不是
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 如果这样的话  那就是工科了
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: 实验物理显然不是工科
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 额
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 计算机算工科么
<sikao_lfs> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<henda> 我本来是工科生，但是对文科感兴趣，现在学理工科的知识，学不进去，对文科倒是很感兴趣
<slucx> 计算机是工科
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: 计算机也有理科的，但是大部分是工科
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: 你学过计算机么
<jyfl987> henda: 那就学呗 我本来是文科 对计算机感兴趣 这不也成了程序员了
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 没有去上课过
<henda> jyfl987: 文科生没文凭不好找工作
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: 比如，一个程序的完全正确性的证明，Hoare的方法
<jyfl987> henda: 有能力靠能力  没能力靠文凭
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: 又比如，Djistra的证明模式
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 哦 这种的啊  计算机科学理论了
<slucx> Introduction to Computing Systems  from bits and gates to c and beyond这本书谁有英文版的？
<slucx> 在线读也行
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: 恩，哪怕是纯软件都有理科的
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 举例？
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: ...我不懂很多...
<sjd> 买了几个服务器 一个存储 一个光纤交换机 一个防火墙
<slucx> http://www.hzbook.com/Books/3011.html
<henda> 看来我还是看我的文科知识，学理科好困难
<kk> slucx,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: ⑴    给定Spec(φ,Ψ)，若对输入x满足φ(x)，则程序S计算终止，且Ψ(x,z)满足。称S关于(φ,Ψ)是完全正确的。记为{φ}S{Ψ}
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: ⑴    给定Spec(φ,Ψ)，若对输入x满足φ(x)，则程序S计算终止，且Ψ(x,z)满足。称S关于(φ,Ψ)是完全正确的。记为{φ}S{Ψ}
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: 基于Hoare的演绎证明法
<ofan> sjd: 做啥用
<jyfl987> 我感觉理科并不困难
<slucx> MeaCulpa, 厉害啊，那么多符号都能打出来
<sjd> OA
<jyfl987> 难的是文科  当然你要说应付考试 那是另外一回事
<henda> jyfl987: 文科思维习惯了，很难再学进去理科内容
<sjd> 还有些其他的应用
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: 文科不难，我国文科考试难
<jyfl987> 理科的东西 能够直接联系在一块 1+1结果能够实证
<jyfl987> 但是文科的东西  历史现象得出的结论  那实在是不好讲
<ofan> 也就中国分个文理科
<cfy> 赶紧学物理去
<MeaCulpa_> 历史是理科吧
<henda> jyfl987: 打心底里我还是觉得学理工科踏实些
<cfy> 研究点东西出来。。。。
<cfy> 电脑好升级了
<jyfl987> 不过考试的话 简单 你只要背马列那一套维物史观就行了
<henda> MeaCulpa_: 历史是文科吧
<sjd> 下一步再搞两个小鸡
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 额  历史怎么算理科？
<MeaCulpa_> henda: 历史是science啊，可以实证的
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 倒是我们文科班的地理老师说他们上学那会 地理算理科的
<henda> 经济学倒是用到不少数学的知识
<MeaCulpa_> 地理是纯science了估计
<henda> MeaCulpa_: 那是国外，在中国，历史是文科
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 那只是考古的可以实证 但是你学的都是推论
<MeaCulpa_> 不过也有点人文色彩
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: er...不知道了
<ofan> 为毛kde里的自动启动项不会自动启动
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 你看历史书不会是看流水log吧？ time action这种格式 最后有结论的吧  这个结论可不像 物理数学的那种结论
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: -_-!
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: 没看过外国的历史教材
<ofan> kubuntu自带的中文字体太丑了
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 我看过全球通史 除了更强调实证与行文更谨慎 本质上没啥区别
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: 反正我国的，基本就是【XXXX的历史意义】【XXX的进步性】...这写扯淡的
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 要知道 马列史观也是西方来的
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 恩  最扯淡的就是封建社会
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: 马列...别说了，要跑题的
<slucx> Introduction to Computing Systems  from bits and gates to c and beyond这本书谁有英文版的？                谁有，送妞一个
<henda> slucx: 你谷歌不到的话，估计也没人有
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 在中国搞历史  马列史官绕不过去
<slucx> henda  有中文版的
<ofan> slucx: 先送个妞
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: 中国随意曲解老马的吧
<ofan> 以表诚意
<slucx> ofan, 先给书，再送妞
<cfy> adam8157: adam好
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: hmm 这很正常  韩寒的文章 出的阅读题 他不是自己也答不上来作者的意思么
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 我想鲁迅要是生在现在写杂文 恐怕就是零分了
<henda> 文科生，在IT行业能做什么？
<tenzu> 做小蜜?
<henda> tenzu: 男的
<henda> 马云应该是文科生
<ofan> henda: 小三
<slucx> henda, 男小密
<MeaCulpa_> 你把什么管理什么的都算文科的话，IT行业领导者基本都是文科生
<sjd> http://img.qiushibaike.com/system/pictures/3839183/medium/3839183.jpg
<ofan> http://imgur.com/Qb5tv nnd内存又不够用了
<kk> ofan,啥网址y imgur: the simple image sharer
<MeaCulpa_> 应该说管理者，不是领导者
<henda> MeaCulpa_: 马化腾李彦宏应该都是理科生，但是现在都是在干文科生的工作
<MeaCulpa_> manager 嘛
<ofan> henda: 全世界的都是文科生
<henda> ofan: 我觉得文科生象漂浮在空中，很旋，没有实在的技能
<ofan> henda: 有
<ofan> henda: 吹牛皮
<henda> ofan: 你是文科生还是理科生？
<MeaCulpa_> henda: 那是你没文化~
<ofan> 扯淡也是很重要的技能
<ofan> henda: 我是技工
<ofan> henda: 新东方学做饭的
<henda> ofan: 打算一辈子敢技工还是以后转行当管理者？
<ofan> henda: 这辈子没指望了
<henda> 我还觉得有点实在的技能心里踏实
<MeaCulpa_> henda: 你这是农民思想...
<ofan> 开着vm上irc lol
<MeaCulpa_> 外面混的人多了去了~~
<henda> MeaCulpa_: 吃点良心饭，心里踏实，文科太不踏实了，真的没什么拿的出手的技能
<jyfl987> henda: 你这人怎么不长记性 我都跟你说了 我是文科生  现在做程序员 你还问
<jyfl987> henda: 文科理科只是你文凭而已
<MeaCulpa_> henda: 那是你不懂得他们的技能
<Evanescence> henda: 就像娶媳妇,你喜欢娶个丑一点的,能干点的,心里踏实,有的人喜欢漂亮的,什么都不会的也有
<ofan> nnnd git处理二进制文件就是蛋疼
<Evanescence> 我不是说文科生没用,只是按照你的理解来说是这样的
<henda> Evanescence: 我的确喜欢丑点的能干点的
<Evanescence> henda: 那不结了,只是个人观点不同,没什么可说的
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: git 不是万能的...
<Evanescence> ofan: 怎么蛋疼了?
<nyfair> 上得了厅堂，下得了厨房？
<nyfair> 文科生怎么了？我就是标准文科生
<henda> nyfair: 谈谈你的技能
<Evanescence> henda: 你的语文你觉得是不是技能,
<ofan> Evanescence: 处理起来太慢
 * MeaCulpa_ 工科生，技能是力气有点大，吃的不算多
<Evanescence> henda: 估计你连技能的定义都是狭窄的不得了
<henda> Evanescence: 你也是文科生？
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • Okular内容中文显示正常，但是标题中文乱码，怎么解决 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374375 就是关闭按钮最大化最小化按钮的那一行标题栏，如果文档名是中文的话，标题栏就显示乱码，这个问题怎么没人发现呢，高手们怎么解决的啊？ 搜了很 …
<jiero> nyfair: 文科生。
<jiero> nyfair: 所以容易喜欢 ACG
<jiero> lol
<Evanescence> henda: 理科的,但是我从来没想过原来理科和文科竟然是有差别的,差别大得比两个不同的人的差别还大
<nyfair> henda: 上知天文，下知地理，诗书礼乐，宅腐同人
<ofan> jiero: 错
<ofan> jiero: 那是很多比较脑残的
<Evanescence> nyfair: 这句我喜欢
<henda> 大家觉得手机和电脑，将来哪个用的多？
<Evanescence> henda: 话题转的太快了....好跳跃
<ofan> henda: 手用得最多
<nyfair> jiero: 文科生才不喜欢acg，喜欢三次元居多
<Evanescence> ofan: 大道理啊, henda 就是,手用的最多了
<henda> Evanescence: 少林寺72绝技，真正全会的只有达摩祖师一个，其他的一般的只会一种
<MeaCulpa_> 达摩祖师...
<Evanescence> henda: 恕我愚昧,没明白这句对的是哪句....
<MeaCulpa_> 弄了半天我国所谓博大精深的武术，就是阿三伸懒腰啊
<jiero> nyfair: 哦。
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa: 哈哈
<henda> Evanescence: 就是说文科理工科，只能学会一种，不可能两种都会
<MeaCulpa_> Evanescence: 达摩倘若真是武术高手，应该是常常和人打架的...
<Evanescence> henda: 你不是同时会语文和数学么,这两个就是你理解的文科和理科把
<henda> MeaCulpa_: 金庸的武功实际是暗指文化水平的
<henda> Evanescence: 语文数学都厉害的，估计也不多
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa_: 没错,没有实践,光耍腿脚不算高手
<jiero> henda: 。。。
<MeaCulpa_> henda: 恩，达摩懂梵文，传道后来，很多和尚只能发音，不懂了
<Evanescence> henda: 你刚才是说会,不是厉害
<Evanescence> henda: 看来你语文很菜
<slucx> 为嘛国外的电子书下载还得要钱啊？
<MeaCulpa_> Evanescence: 逻辑学是典型的理科，是哲学的基础
<jyfl987> adam8157: jiero 看到你们两个在cjk输入法那的吐槽了
<slucx> 让我注册了半天，结果还得要钱，汗
<MeaCulpa_> Evanescence: 不能说别人语文菜
<MeaCulpa_> 吐什么...iBus有啥好...
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa_: 为啥, 我就觉得对于程度词汇不懂的区分的,就是语文菜,....
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 委婉的说体育老师教的可以么
<jiero> jyfl987: 我只是说事实哦。
<jiero> jyfl987: 什么事都栽到了 ibus 头上真衰。
<MeaCulpa_> nyfair: 我以前中学培养物理奥林匹克冠军的功勋老师恰恰是打羽毛球的
<MeaCulpa_> nyfair: 专业队退下来的
<jyfl987> jiero: 恩  虽然ibus够挫的 但是那帮人的理由也牵强
<MeaCulpa_> 用gnome本来就是蛋疼
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 我以前初中的时候，全年级平均分最高的班级是体育特长班
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 我最讨厌的是gnome依赖的py
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: 我觉得问题的关键是，gnome是以结构松散著称的，现在反而...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 是全局的py依赖 换个系统py会对他有影响 这个太挫了 我感觉应该换成lua
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: 那只能说你的发行版py管理能力地下
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 我在考虑投奔lxde用lua 整一套环境
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: 那只能说你的发行版py管理能力底下而已
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 反正不好
<Evanescence> jyfl987: 你来扩展awesome好了
<jyfl987> Evanescence: awesome是cpp写的
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: 由你来写awesome fork, 把对于rc.lua的依赖去掉，改成经典的ini配置
<Evanescence> jyfl987: 难道是我记错了,是他只是配置用的是lua?
<nyfair> gnome美工不行，默认界面太丑了
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: awesome很不错，rc.lua太恶心
<nyfair> 壁纸也是肥猪流
<Evanescence> nyfair: 界面喜好是个人爱好问题
<MeaCulpa_> nyfair: 操蛋的是主题吧，不能每个app自己控制？
<MeaCulpa_> 我的windows系统有19个gtk
<MeaCulpa_> 且都是动态链接，操蛋的
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 装了pidgin?\
<MeaCulpa_> 就因为我讨厌全局theme
<MeaCulpa_> nyfair: pidgin只是其中之一
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 你搞错了 我讨厌ini
<henda> 京东商城如果不能形成垄断，这么赔本卖东西能到什么时候？
<MeaCulpa_> 所以，linux那些只有一个gtk的，我表示同情
<jyfl987> Evanescence: hmm
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: 我讨厌那些无法行编辑的配置，比如xml, 比如脚本语言
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • 自己编译lamp http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374376 弄了好几天，一次解决不了。自己编译的apache，php。当访问http://localhost/index.php时，出现下面的错误提示： Not Found The requested URL /index.php was not found on this server. 找不到我放在htdocs中的index.php文件。 按照网上的说 …
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: 我喜欢经典的rc...
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: unix世界积累了30年的行编辑精髓，被这些东西颠覆
<Evanescence> awesome还真是cpp写的,clone了下源码,真纠结... 一直以为awesome是用lua的, 太悲剧的
<MeaCulpa_> Evanescence: lua只是借口
<MeaCulpa_> s/借口/接口
<ofan> 全用lua才是悲剧
<jiero> nyfair: 默认界面完全照抄  Web OS
<MeaCulpa_> 哪个webOS...
<Evanescence> 感觉lua挺好的啊,
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 我最讨厌的就是你们这些ini党了
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 你们是把配置当data用 逻辑在编译好的引擎里  我是希望软件提供一个逻辑引擎 我用脚本去调
<imtxc> jyfl987: 那样有什么不好呢？
<ofan> 为毛添加的字体在kconsole里找不到？
<imtxc> ofan: 你不是点阵么，又装什么字体？
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: 为毛我用DE还要学lua
<ofan> imtxc: 新装的子同
<ofan> 系统
<imtxc> ofan: 又装什么系统了？
<ofan> imtxc: kubuntu
<ofan> 好几个
<imtxc> ofan: why?
<ofan> imtxc: 要kde环境
<MeaCulpa_> ...
<imtxc> ofan: 哦啊，原来mac上也能装ubuntu
<MeaCulpa_> ubuntu不能直接装KDE么...
<ofan> imtxc: 虚拟机
<imtxc> ofan: 哦啊。
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: 很多所谓的dwm都是你说的这样的
<imtxc> ofan: 骚年 我票买好了回家了，你什么时候回家呢？
<ofan> imtxc: 不回了
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: 但是dwm反而不d，因为解析脚本语言的开销大
<imtxc> 其实我是想问问，去美帝机票多少钱
<imtxc> ofan: 真就呆那里了啊，好。
<huntxu> adam8157: 骚年， git am 的邮件格式是啥？
<adam8157> huntxu: 格式?
<adam8157> jyfl987: 刚吃饭去了
<huntxu> adam8157: mbs认不认
<imtxc> 大家给我点首都特产我带回家去吧。。。。
 * imtxc 都没逛过 别人去了问我怎么说啊可。。
<MeaCulpa_> 糖葫芦？
<imtxc> .
<ofan> imtxc: 捞点沙子
<imtxc> ofan: 黄河全是沙子。
<ofan> 重启
<imtxc> 郁闷的，现在这时候，为什么票还是不好买啊。。。。
<adam8157> huntxu: 啥mbs
<imtxc> 孤大意了。
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 你问我为毛要用脚本  那你为何还会python呢？
 * adam8157 awesome下, fcitx的关于窗口如何关闭?
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: 我不会用py去搞配置文件
<henda> 据了解，微软很久以前就了解到Facebook的发展潜力很大，于是在2007年投资2.4亿美元，用于购买Facebook1.6%的股权，而目前这一股权的估值大概为150亿美元。
<MeaCulpa_> 周永康下来了吧
<imtxc> MeaCulpa_ 什么时候？
<caleb-> https://plus.google.com/104974537423173609002/posts/bDpopw5w4nG # 一个热爱共产党的人，经过“汶川大地震”，对共产党的看法发生180°大逆转。
<kk> caleb- ⇪ t: 神楽坂文沢 - Google+ - 转载：一个热爱共产党的人，经过“汶川大地震”，对共产党的看法发生180°大逆转。 【原帖已被删，幸好留一手。】 …
<hoxily> 我手贱点进去了怎么办
<MeaCulpa_> lol
<caleb-> hoxily: 下午就会有人查水表～
<MeaCulpa_> hoxily: 等着喝咖啡
<caleb-> 好国民应该是看不到的
<caleb-> G+ 早被墙了
<caleb-> 看到的都是翻墙党
<MeaCulpa_> 这世界上不存在G+
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.10 • ubuntu 12.04连接windows server2003 的打印机出错 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374378 在打印机选项中出现了安装好的网络打印机，但是打印文档的时候，出现“等待身份验证”字样，如图： 截图1.png 任务属性如下图所示： 任务属性.png 可有哪位朋友遇到过这样的情况？可 …
<ofan> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzM1ODQyNzQ4.html
<kk> ofan,啥网址y 「手槍王」冠軍佐藤政信 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<MeaCulpa_> http://is.gd/7rE2g
<kk> MeaCulpa_,啥网址y Graphics card(s)... - 3D Coat Forums
<MeaCulpa_> http://www.hfjy.net.cn/n1105/n90425/n5961594/n5982787.files/n5982786.doc
<MeaCulpa_> http://www.hfbst.com/Article/school/EduNews/6288/index.Html
<kk> MeaCulpa_,啥网址y 国务院办公厅借调服务员初审工作结束-合肥百事通
<MeaCulpa_> 可悲，zf网站都是那些不懂的走弯路的Java码农搞的
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 你咋知道文件里一定是配置
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: 我知道你的意思
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 你看 提供逻辑功能的引擎版本会比较稳定
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 提供配置项的 多一个配置项 你就要改版本了
<richardlxc> hello
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: awesome恰恰是你说的反例...
<kk> richardlxc, 好.. .  ㍤ 
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 我可没说awesome好  事实上我根本不用awesome啊
<jyfl987> http://area51.stackexchange.com/proposals/36960/chinese-emigration-
<kk> jyfl987,啥网址y Chinese Emigration 移民海外 - Area 51 - Stack Exchange
<richardlxc> what's awesome
<richardlxc> hello
<kk> richardlxc, 好.. .  ㍤ 
<ercvi> iGnome: 怎么查看局域网
<MaskRay> jyfl987: http://skipoleschris.blogspot.co.uk/2012/04/life-without-objects.html 。靠配置的话还是能用的，所谓“提供逻辑功能的”往往不行
<kk> MaskRay,啥网址y So, you you want to write software?: Life Without Objects
<ercvi> Evanescence: 请教，怎么查看局域网在shell下
<imtxc> ercvi: 没明白这个问题的意思
<ercvi> imtxc: 我用连上一个无线路由，我想查看它们那个网络
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 那只是默认配置不给力而已
<imtxc> ercvi: 看那个网络里面的什么啊？
<ercvi> imtxc: 我想知道那个网络里有几台机子
<imtxc> ercvi: arp 可以么？
<ercvi> imtxc: 我没试过，我是菜鸟
<imtxc> er
<jyfl987> dbus
<imtxc> ercvi: 连上用就行了，关人家网络做什么嘛
<ercvi> imtxc: 因为我们想玩局域网魔兽
<imtxc> ercvi: Linux???
<ercvi> imtxc: win
<ercvi> imtxc: 我的是lin
<imtxc> ercvi: 那也可以啊，你们玩就行了么
<ercvi> imtxc: 以前xp好像可以看到一个局域网里的机器，
<jyfl987> ercvi: 那是 ipx协议的把
<ercvi> jyfl987: 额，不清楚，我，newbie
<ercvi> 话说irssi感觉不是很好。。。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 请问kubuntu如何安装deb http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374379 我问一下，我下载了一个deb的chrome浏览器，安装后显示完成，但我找不到从哪打开，请问如何操作？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 18695213630 — 2012-05-14 12:51
<John_Zhi> ALT+F2,然后输入chrome试试
<imtxc> John_Zhi: 在这里能不能回论坛的帖子？
<John_Zhi> imtxc: 不知道。。。
<MeaCulpa_> 以前可以的
<MeaCulpa_> 几乎是访问论坛的唯一方法，哈哈
<z23424> imadper: ipv6?
<imadper> z23424: 恩, 怎么了?
<z23424> imadper: 没事，
<imtxc> imadper: 大佬好
<imtxc> imadper: 这两天怎么没见到你了。
<imadper> imtxc: 细佬, 我这两天都有来呀
<imadper> imtxc: 你上班怎么样? 爽不?
<imtxc> imadper: 不爽
<imtxc> imadper: 买好票了，明天回家。
<imtxc> imadper: 还没上班呢，就请了半个多月假。。。
<imadper> imtxc: 回家干嘛?
<imtxc> imadper: 答辩啊。
<imadper> imtxc: 哦, 那正常
<imtxc> imadper: 再处理一下一些纠葛。。。。
<imadper> imtxc: 回去答辩呗, 还有什么纠葛?
<imtxc> imadper: 能活着回来就不错了。
<imadper> imtxc: ....
<imadper> imtxc: 贫僧会帮施主超度的...
<imtxc> imadper: 圣僧还是早些歇息吧。。。。
<imadper> ....
<imtxc> imadper: 再不让我看你女朋友去就没机会了昂。
<imadper> imtxc: 不用了, 过些天我没准儿有机会能回去看他
<z23424> imadper: "他“？
<imadper> z23424: 所有人的错别字你都要挑出来吗?
<z23424> imadper: 你暴露了，你果然是个基佬，lol
<imadper> z23424: 找 gfrog_holiday 还有 hamo... 他们好这口...
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • [求助]win7后安装kubuntu没有选择系统的界面 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374383 先装的win7 然后装了kubuntu12.04 提示安装成功 可是重启之后直接进了win7 没有选系统的那个步骤 看上去是引导问题 怎么解决? 用的是windows7旗舰版,64位 kubuntu12.04也是旗舰版 还有kubuntu …
<imtxc> z23424: 哈，被你看出来了。
<ofan> imadper: 你果然是个基老
<imadper> ofan: 呕饭... 你吃了吗?
<ofan> imadper: 刚呕完
<imadper> ....
<ofan> imadper: 下水道堵了
<imadper> .........
<imtxc> imadper: 原来你真是基佬啊 lol...
<imadper> imtxc: ... ofan请你吃东西...  cc ofan, 呕一份给 imtxc..
<ofan> imadper: 都呕给你了
<imadper> ofan: ....
<imadper> ofan: 对了,  我现在全屏看flash视频, 然后一点其他软件, flash的全屏就没了..  有什么解决办法吗?
<ofan> imadper: 不用flash
<imtxc> ofan: ++
<imtxc> imadper: 骚年你怎么堕落成这样了。
<imadper> ofan: ..... html5?
<imadper> imtxc: 怎么了?
<ofan> imadper: 不看视频
<imadper> ofan: ...
<ofan> 尤其乱七八糟网站的
 * z23424 为毛我扣扣好友里是个人都有太阳，我没有
<imadper> ofan: .
<imtxc> imadper: 学主席刷视频。。。。
<ofan> imadper: 是不是h网看太多了？
<imadper> imtxc: 什么呀, 我是刷协会的视频...
<ofan> imtxc: 多看点正规的
<imtxc> z23424: 那有何难的。。
<z23424> imtxc: 我的号都6年了，还没太阳
 * adam8157 awesome下, fcitx的关于窗口如何关闭?
<ofan> 我的号都10多年了
<huntxu> z23424: 才6年
<huntxu> adam8157: mod4+shift+c
<ofan> adam8157: esc
<huntxu> adam8157: 如果我没改的话应该是默认的关闭按钮 = =
<z23424> huntxu: 你9年？
<ofan> 回车
<ofan> 空格
<huntxu> z23424: 11å¹´...
<imtxc> z23424: 对啊，6年才
<ofan> 单击双击
<ofan> huntxu: fcitx你写的？
<huntxu> ofan: awesome，不是fcitx
<z23424> huntxu: 几位？
<huntxu> z23424: 8位
<ofan> huntxu: awesome你写的？
<imtxc> huntxu: awesome 是你写的啊。。。牛
<huntxu> ...
<ofan> 膜拜
<z23424> huntxu: 我还以为是5位。。。
 * ofan 犇众出没，请注意
<adam8157> ofan: huntxu 都不行啊
<ofan> z23424: 我的6位
<z23424> ofan: 你还用qq?
<ofan> 谁想买，我卖给他
<huntxu> z23424: 没有吧，同年龄段的人，一般是7、8位，少数的有6位号，5的没见了
<imtxc> ofan: 对啊 捐献出来吧。
<adam8157> huntxu: 犇
<z23424> ofan: 你难道不是米国出生的？
<huntxu> adam8157: 试试 mod4+ctrl+c
<ofan> z23424: 你才米国出生的，你们全家都米国出生的
<z23424> ofan: 。。。
<z23424> ofan: 话说你中文这么好，就不应该是米国出生的。
<adam8157> huntxu: taskbar上还有
<imtxc> huntxu: 大佬啊
<huntxu> adam8157: awful.key({ modkey, "Shift"   }, "c",      function (c) c:kill()                         end),
<imtxc> adam8157: 你怎么给弄出来的关于窗口？我也防着
<ofan> z23424: 有的美国人中文很好
<z23424> ofan: 好吧，把你的六位号贡献出来吧，让我爽爽
<adam8157> huntxu: 试了 关不掉
<ofan> z23424: 爽什么
<huntxu> adam8157: 没试过弄出来fcitx的关于 = =
<ofan> z23424: 437636
<adam8157> huntxu: 弄出来试试
<huntxu> adam8157: fcitx对我来说啥都没有，就一个浮动条，其他的都关掉了
<huntxu> adam8157: 点都点不到
<imtxc> ofan: 速速报出密码
<z23424> ofan: 青蛙头像。。。
<ofan> imtxc: 你vpn是不是要到期了
<imtxc> ofan: P
<ofan> z23424: 不是
<imtxc> ofan: 9月份呢
<ofan> imtxc: 奥
<imtxc> ofan: 而且最近我都没上 给你省很多流量了。
<z23424> ofan: ?不是一只绿色的大青蛙的头像吗？
<ofan> 搞个vpn管理系统
<zer4tul> ofan: 我的ssh要到期了，准备换到你这里来
<ofan> zer4tul: 好的
<ofan> zer4tul: 加我gtalk
<zer4tul> ofan: ssh跟vpn的帐号通用不？
<ofan> zer4tul: 啥叫通用
<imtxc> ofan: 你要是能卖edu 的vpn就好了。
<ofan> imtxc: 啥
<ofan> 在搞管理系统
<imtxc> ofan: 我要下论文。。。。
<ofan> 可以一个账号登陆vpn和ssh
<zer4tul> ofan: bingo
<imtxc> ofan: 庆祝管理系统更新 给我续上一个月吧。。。
<ofan> imtxc: 再说明天就到期
<jyfl987> ofan: 你是米国出生的？
<imtxc> ofan: 能连到高校里面的vpn 就好了， 可以免费下载论文去。。
<adam8157> ofan: imtxc ...
<z23424> http://ofan.me
<kk> z23424,啥网址y OFAN's Blog
<ofan> jyfl987: no
<imtxc> ofan: 我们是一个法制国家。
<jyfl987> ofan: 靠 你咋不回击我了？
<ofan> jyfl987: 懒得
<jyfl987> ofan: 我就想听你说我全家都是米国出生的
<imtxc> jyfl987: 你是米国出生的？
<zer4tul> ofan: 你gtal账户是啥？
<ofan> jyfl987: 好吧
<jyfl987> imtxc: 不是 但是我想
<zer4tul> ofan: 你gtalk账户是啥？
<ofan> jyfl987:
<ofan> 你才米国出生的，你们全家都是米国出生的你才米国出生的，你们全家都是米国出生的你才米国出生的，你们全家都是米国出生的你才米国出生的，你们全家都是米国出生的你才米国出生的，你们全家都是米国出生的你才米国出生的，你们全家都是米国出生的你才米国出生的，你们全家都是米国出生的你才米
<ofan> 国出生的，你们全家都是米国出生的你才米国出生的，你们全家都是米国出生的你才米国出生的，你们全家都是米国出生的你才米国出生的，你们全家都是米国出生的你才米国出生的，你们全家都是米国出生的你才米国出生的，你们全家都是米国出生的你才米国出生的，你们全家都是米国出生的你才米国出生
<ofan> 的，你们全家都是米国出生的你才米国出生的，你们全家都是米国出生的你才米国出生的，你们全家都是米国出生的
<kk> ofan:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<jyfl987> ofan: 你还要加上 你们祖宗三代都是米国生的  你们家下代还米国生
<imtxc> kk: ban 了丫的
<ofan> jyfl987: 你祖宗全米国生的
<z23424> ofan: 你不也op吗，+q kk
<jyfl987> ofan: 太好了 希望你能说中
<ofan> jyfl987: 你祖宗全米国生的
<ofan> jyfl987: 你祖宗全米国生的
<jyfl987> ofan: 你还要说说我下一代呢  不能把下一代拉下
<imtxc> 是不是nat/redhat/ 的都是RH的人？
<jyfl987> ofan: 你应该说我生了小孩  男的世世在米国 女的世世在加国
<ofan> jyfl987: 说了全家了
<ofan> jyfl987: 你一次生到两个地方？
<jyfl987> ofan: 父母离婚嘛
<imadper> jyfl987: 全去埃塞俄比亚..
<ofan> jyfl987: ..
<zer4tul> ofan: ?
<ofan> zer4tul: ?
<jyfl987> imadper: 诅咒你毕业回帝都 帝都PM2.5天天上200
<imtxc> jyfl987: 我感觉帝都空气特别清新啊。
<jyfl987> imtxc: 你来晚了
<zer4tul> ofan: 加你gtalk，账户是啥？
<imtxc> jyfl987: 你可以查查兰州的pm2.5
<ofan> zer4tul: odayfans@
<zer4tul> jyfl987: 太狠了
<adam8157> imtxc: bingo
<ofan> 继续写pppd插件
<zer4tul> ofan: 加了
<ofan> zer4tul: ok
<imadper> jyfl987: 大不了留在广州
<imtxc> adam8157: 你怎么弄出来的那个关于
<imadper> jyfl987: 去南沙住, 天天看着大海
<jyfl987> imtxc: 额 兰州不查了
<adam8157> imtxc: tray, right click, about fcitx
<jyfl987> imtxc: 那就诅咒你天天碰到砍手党
<jyfl987> imtxc: 南沙就诅咒天天都有中越冲突
<jyfl987> imtxc: 你果然要求低
<imtxc> adam8157: 我得防着。。
<jyfl987> imtxc: 你的工作事搞定了？
<imtxc> jyfl987: 只要是个地方，空气就比兰州好。
<imtxc> jyfl987: 差不多吧。
<MeaCulpa_> http://pastebin.com/wamYsqTV
<imadper> jyfl987: 南沙跟越南离得远着呢, 没关系的
<jyfl987> imtxc: 去阿蛋他们园子？
<imtxc> jyfl987: 等毕业完回来就去工作。
<MeaCulpa_> 中沙
<imtxc> jyfl987: 不是啊
<jyfl987> imadper: 越南认为南沙离他们很近 额
<imadper> jyfl987: 不是南沙群岛...
<jyfl987> imtxc: 那是去蛤蟆那？
<imtxc> jyfl987: 他们没有面我，我必须得找个工作回去。
<jyfl987> imadper: 西沙？
<imadper> jyfl987: ... 我去那鸟不拉屎的地方干嘛...
<ofan> zer4tul: 没看到 再加一下
<imadper> jyfl987: 广州的一个区, 叫南沙区
<imtxc> jyfl987: 不是，知春路一公司 挺小
<jyfl987> imadper: 额
<jyfl987> imadper: 我想起来了 康有为是南海人
<imadper> jyfl987: 南海神尼?
<jyfl987> imtxc: 小没关系 能混下去再说  是做啥的？
<MeaCulpa_> 康有为？
<imadper> jyfl987: 南海现在和中海, 统称为中南海, 不让进了
<jyfl987> imadper: 没有啊 广东省南海县人 不是在南海上
<imtxc> jyfl987: C 语言 这公司主要做些网络设备啥的
<MeaCulpa_> 移植了猩猩蛋蛋那个~~
<jyfl987> imtxc: 那有点意思 不过这里不是有人公司是在帝都 做网络的么  莫非你就是在这里找到的工作？
<zer4tul> 又加了一次
<imtxc> jyfl987: 不是的，智联投得。
<zer4tul> ofan: 又加了一次
<MeaCulpa_> imtxc: 说了，去linked in
<imtxc> MeaCulpa_ 那上头应该也慢吧，而且 NND那破网站垃圾邮件好多
<jyfl987> 近日，安庆职业技术学院鲍满腔老师主持的科研团队成功研制出PM2.5净化器，引起社会广泛关注，当地一家主营环保设备研发生产的公司已与该院达成合作意向，准备联合研发应用于工业废气物净化的大型设备。
<jyfl987> 还是去职业学院有前途
<MeaCulpa_> imtxc: 阿三搞的大概，呵呵
<jyfl987> imtxc: 好吧 有空出来玩玩
<imtxc> jyfl987: 你在什么地方？
<zer4tul> ofan: 还是没看到？
<MeaCulpa_> 官员指北京串儿成PM2.5 元凶...
<imadper> imtxc: jyf在的地方我们都消费不起...
<jyfl987> imtxc: 大望路地铁站附近
<zer4tul> ofan: 看来是看到了
<imtxc> imadper: jyfl987 哦啊。。
<jyfl987> imadper: 我也消费不起
<imadper> jyfl987: 上次我说带妹子去吃你们那里的无敌家拉面, 但是我发现身上就二百...
<imtxc> jyfl987: 那还玩啥玩。。。一碗面都不够、
<imtxc> imadper: 然后呢？
<imadper> imtxc: 就去吃得永和..
<imadper> imtxc: 然后我就去坐飞机回广州了... 那天是最后一天...
<MeaCulpa_> imtxc: http://news.ifeng.com/mainland/detail_2012_05/14/14497205_0.shtml
<kk> MeaCulpa_,啥网址y 媒体称北京露天烧烤致PM2.5值近翻倍_资讯频道_凤凰网
<Guest80964> 新人报道
<imadper> imtxc: 所以我对国贸/大望路什么的深恶痛绝
<jyfl987> imadper: 我都不知道有这种店铺  看来你的消费档次比我高  我吃个麻麻辣辣牛肉饭 就觉得超奢侈了
<ofan> ...北京还露天烧烤
<jyfl987> imtxc: 额  吃面还是管的 去小豆面管么
<imadper> jyfl987: 我一个人的时候消费档次更低, 但是有妹子, 舍不得让他跟我一起穷酸
<imtxc> jyfl987: 好吧。。。
<MeaCulpa_> 烤肉季？
<MeaCulpa_> 长凳，站着吃？
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 12.4的dbus出问题了怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374386 我将搜索到的dbus字样的软件安装一遍一样解决不了问题 部分软件不正常： fcitx用不了：http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=374384 audacious编译出错 提示说是dbus.c的问题 怎样解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由  …
<ofan> 考完一吃一嘴沙
<jyfl987> imadper: hmm 你把我们想得太好了 大望路其实很大的  就跟朝阳区一样朝阳的
<imtxc> MeaCulpa_: 怪不得，我们那里也是新疆人在那里烤串的有很多
<jyfl987> imtxc: 你住哪里呢？
<ofan> imtxc: 找到工作了？
<imtxc> jyfl987: 知春路地铁站旁边
<imtxc> ofan: 算是吧。
<MeaCulpa_> imtxc: 那就是科学院路咯？
<ofan> imtxc: 怎么样
<imadper> jyfl987: 反正不喜欢你们那里
<jyfl987> imtxc: 好苦逼的一个地铁站名
<jyfl987> imadper: 我也不喜欢你们帝都
<imtxc> ofan: 才上了一周班 就回去了。
<zer4tul> MeaCulpa_: 科学院路旁边是知春里站吧
<MeaCulpa_> imtxc: 知春路地铁站边上是军工厂啊哥们儿
<imadper> jyfl987: 每天出去挤地铁, 都是你们那里最挤
<ofan> imadper: 让这里的内推一个多好
<imadper> ofan: 我也想呀
<MeaCulpa_> zer4tul: 哦，记错了
<ofan> imtxc: 为啥
<MeaCulpa_> zer4tul: :)
<ofan> imadper: 我说 imtxc
<imadper> ofan: ....
<imtxc> MeaCulpa_: 不是吧。。没有啊 就那腾讯微薄对面。
<jyfl987> imadper: 我又不坐地铁了 搞不清
<MeaCulpa_> imtxc: 我记错了
<imtxc> ofan: 内推慢。
<zer4tul> MeaCulpa_: 我之前在那里住了3年多
<MeaCulpa_> imtxc: 随便找个地方混两年，然后找人内推
<ofan> imtxc: 然后回家歇着？
<imtxc> MeaCulpa_: 我也是这么想得
<MeaCulpa_> imtxc: 大公司都不培养人的，有两年资历随便内推
<zer4tul> imtxc: 你是在沃尔玛附近？
<imtxc> MeaCulpa_: 恩恩
<imtxc> zer4tul: 就沃尔玛那个楼上
<imtxc> ofan: 毕业设计 照相什么的。
<zer4tul> imtxc: 我晕，那下楼就是地铁站啊
<imtxc> zer4tul: 对啊。
<zer4tul> imtxc: 这么说来，我天天从你家路过
 * zer4tul 开会去了，纠结
<jyfl987> rtmeme: RT @demostrator RT @dlb2825: 硅谷银行崔恺：中兴在美国卖的Android手机被发现后门：http://t.co/OwMU80Ww 据说已经确认。 来自：@刘江CE
<jyfl987> hmm 用山寨小心
<kk> jyfl987 ⇪ t: ZTE backdoor? : Android
<jyfl987> 怀疑又是 forth
<imtxc> 鄙视t.co...
<jyfl987> 我也鄙视
<imtxc> ofan: 我倒不想回去，我们指导老师都要杀了我了，现在已经拖很久了。
<jyfl987> imtxc: 其实只要你无所谓学历 你管他杀不杀你
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: 大不敬
<imtxc> jyfl987: 那不行，没个学历 ，就是高中生啊，以后哪家公司要 都不给转正
<imadper> imtxc: 听 jyfl987 给你讲他的历史吧... 学位证真的不是最重要的
<imtxc> jyfl987: 说说呗。
<MeaCulpa_> imadper: 瞎说，你啥背景都没，用人单位除了学历还能看你啥
<MeaCulpa_> 学历至少证明你能融入这个社会，能经受住无聊的体制
<MeaCulpa_> 学历还是很重要的
<imtxc> MeaCulpa_: 对啊
<imtxc> 这些公司一听还没毕业，就给好少的钱。
<MeaCulpa_> 学历代表了，愚蠢无意义的事情，你都能忍多年，并且干好
<imtxc> MeaCulpa_: 其实现在要毕业了，想想大学还是很有意思的。
<imadper> MeaCulpa_: 恩, 我当然是要学位了... 我还没毕业..
<MeaCulpa_> 如果没有学历，单位只能认为，你这个人，对于自己不喜欢的事物会做不好。很少有单位能提供你喜欢的事来干，所以...
<Zertad> 问下各位，谁折腾过puppy linux？
<caleb-> Zertad: 国内有个搞中文化的叫小芭比
<imtxc> MeaCulpa_: 工作两年后，公司应该对毕业学校啊 学历什么的看得就不那么重了吧。
<caleb-> Zertad: 搜一下教程很多
<MeaCulpa_> imtxc: 别听他们的，我当年政治特别差，第一份工作用人单位就觉得我这个人不懂事故，不会拍老师马屁的人不是完人
<MeaCulpa_> imtxc: 还好我面试的时候力挽狂澜
<imtxc> MeaCulpa_: 你也不是第一份工做18m啊？
<MeaCulpa_> imtxc: 一个老师你都伺候不好，怎么伺候客户和领导？
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 看你这样，你现在还是不会
<MeaCulpa_> nyfair: 对，但我这不是第一份工作了
<sikao_lfs> ...................
<z23424> caleb-: 大师、
<MeaCulpa_> imtxc: 显然不是...大公司招毕业生弄得很玄乎的，我受不了，没那资格
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 其实我大学就挂了毛概
 * imtxc MeaCulpa_  说的还是很有道理的。
<z23424> nyfair: 你没毕业？
<imtxc> MeaCulpa_: O哦 那我过两年了再找大家推荐。
<MeaCulpa_> imtxc: 大公司一般会把那些硕士毕业生择优招了，然后培养2年，然后发觉还是干活不给力，然后去社会找有经验的.
<caleb-> 一时得失不用看太重啦，毛概之流挂了就挂了
<MeaCulpa_> imtxc: 没有几个大公司有能力从毕业生培养主体骨干的，至少18M没这个能力
 * z23424 想找个清闲的活
<caleb-> 那些说成绩好可以如何如何的都是卢瑟
<imtxc> imadper: 今天上司扔给我一本看的快烂得unix 网络编程让我去看。
<MeaCulpa_> caleb-: 我大一政治课全挂，立刻被取消学位
<imtxc> MeaCulpa_ 然后呢 你怎么得到学位的？
<caleb-> MeaCulpa_: 额，你母校领导太狠了
<MeaCulpa_> imtxc: ?没要
<imtxc> MeaCulpa_ 你狠
<MeaCulpa_> imtxc: 混3年，再找工作，积累经验
<imtxc> MeaCulpa_: 好吧，现在先养活自己再说
 * z23424 求救chrome提示shockwave flash崩溃
<imtxc> MeaCulpa_: 贵公司在北京的厂房就是那个七星级酒店？
<MeaCulpa_> imtxc: 恩，既然你没有在大公司抓到intern的机会，只有如此了
<caleb-> z23424: chrome 有三个 flash 可用，去关掉 libpepflashplayer.so 先
<MeaCulpa_> imtxc: 不知道
<MeaCulpa_> imtxc: 放心吧，我说过了大公司培养人才能力差的很，以你现在的技能，穿越到3年以后都没问题
<caleb-> 三年…
<MeaCulpa_> imtxc: 这三年你就是换个简历条目而已，顺便别饿死即可
<caleb-> IT界 三年变化很大的
<MeaCulpa_> caleb-: 大毛，扯淡的永远不变
<imtxc> MeaCulpa_: 好，到时候再找大佬们。
<imadper> im
<imadper> imtxc: 我有一本15块钱买的unp
<caleb-> imtxc: 大一？
 * z23424 没想到唉踢这么难找工作，看来没学唉踢是明智的，lol
<imtxc> MeaCulpa_: 你们不会那时候就退隐了吧都。。
<caleb-> z23424: 这年头没啥行业好找吧
<imtxc> caleb-: ++++++
<MeaCulpa_> imadper: 恩，年轻人时间多得是，无所谓。我是过来人，唯一希望你保重身体
<MeaCulpa_> imadper: sry, 说错人了
<caleb-> 扩招让本科生变大白菜
<MeaCulpa_> imtxc: 身体要保重
<nyfair> z23424: 学不学无所谓，当业余爱好挺好的，当工作么还是祝福他们吧
<imtxc> MeaCulpa_ 谢谢啊。
<imtxc> z23424: 其实也挺有意思的。
<sikao_lfs> caleb-: 一样的，解放前，全国没几所大学，包括清华的，毕业后没去国外也要失业。
<ofan> caleb-: 不扩招连白菜都不如
<MeaCulpa_> imtxc: 等你老了,如果健康的话，70和80岁没区别。但是如果年轻的时候身体没弄好，那十年你就难挨了
<imtxc> z23424: 工作也不难找，就是难找到好的，其实 其他的专业还不是一样么？
<sikao_lfs> caleb-: 有人不是说了嘛，我们大学生比例还不如美国，结果照样没工作。
<MeaCulpa_> 所以嘛，年轻人不缺时间
<MeaCulpa_> 美国那些是把社区大学也算进去的
<imadper> MeaCulpa_: 没事, 本来我可以考虑取消前面的i, 这样大家就不会叫错我了, 但是那样又跟maskray冲突了...
<imtxc> imadper: 听见没，年轻人少搞基
<sikao_lfs> imtxc: 恩，同意，饿不死人的工作很多。但是好工作的确少。
<imadper> imtxc: 哥是有妹子的人...
<jyfl987> imtxc: 你要想混日子 就走 MeaCulpa_ 指点的路子
<imtxc> imadper: 那是“他”
<imadper> ....
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: :)
<imtxc> jyfl987: 啊？？？
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: 我那不叫混日子，走了点弯路而已
<jyfl987> imtxc: 混日子没啥贬义哈  纯粹是个人追求问题
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 你跟主席现在在18摸可不就是混日子 而且还很好混 其实我都想去了 额
<imtxc> jyfl987: 怎讲？ 我觉得挺靠谱啊？ 那现在也没大公司收我 ，我不得好好干着刷经验啊？
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: 瞎说
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: 我进18摸目的性很强的
<jyfl987> imtxc: 我说了 混日子没有贬义
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 为了混？
<kk> 新 Ubuntu中文衍生版 • 启动时报错 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374388 开机时报错 udevd[745]:failed to execute '/sbin/blkid' '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/loop6':No such file or directory 。。。 一系列这个问题 统计信息: 发表于 由 小懒妞儿 — 2012-05-14 14:04
 * imadper 
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: 要混我就在HP混了
 * imadper 我也挺像去18摸混日子
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: 18模给我几十台AIX随便玩
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: hp没有18摸好诶 巴菲特都看好
<imadper> MeaCulpa_: hp中国有研发吗?
<MeaCulpa_> imadper: 没有
<imtxc> MeaCulpa_: 几十台。。
<imadper> ...
<sikao_lfs> 不知道怎么，反正我越干活越是担心未来的前途，总是觉得必须学会手艺，最好是生产一线的手艺，饿不死，但是绝对发不了财，这年头好像只有自己当老板才能发财，而且好像基本赚钱就那么短短的一会。
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: 18M 给我纯净的环境耻笑那些BBS里的愣头青跑不起来的bash
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 我对发财兴趣不大
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 呵呵  几十台aix不如十几台线上服务器爽啊
<imtxc> jyfl987: 哥 要不你也给我指点一下吧
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 那你追求是什么？反正总觉得很别扭也找不到别的事，就只好对发财感兴趣了。
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: 多年前我有好几台线上服务器，但是SA和网管权力分开的，爽毛，啥都干不了
<jyfl987> imtxc: 有什么好指点的 这都看个人的 我喜欢的东西你又不喜欢 我失败了 回到江南照样好混 你回去兰州就麻烦了 我们底线也不一样
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 我对学东西有兴趣 奇怪的东西 有趣的东西都想学学
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 分开当然没啥好说的了
<imtxc> jyfl987: 也对
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 这太笼统，那到处是方向啊。。。。。。
<imtxc> jyfl987: 原来你是江南人啊。
<jyfl987> imtxc: 所以别人劝我去创业我也不干  因为我跟他的底线不同
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: 最起码的管理模式吧，SA和NA绝对要完全隔离，互相不能爽
 * z234234 web irc太容易挂了，挂了还没任何提示。。。
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 那是大公司做法嘛 小团队线上改代码的事都有
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: 我那公司一共30人，IT团队3人
<caleb-> 很多新人都线上改代码啊
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: 喜欢奇怪的东西...来学精灵语吧
<caleb-> 有吃过教训的才会乖乖线下改
<z234234> MeaCulpa_: 你们那一台机器多少钱
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: http://folk.uib.no/hnohf/quenya.htm
<kk> MeaCulpa_,啥网址y Quenya - the Ancient Tongue
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 作风跟实际人数不一定一致的 我公司现在研发也不过10几人 却搞得跟超级大公司一样的
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: 你个胡子...可以学矮人语
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 克林贡？
<MeaCulpa_> 不是...
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 奇怪的东西特别多。至少历史就非常有意思，甚至郎闲平的演讲都很有意思。比如不能公开的课。
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 恩  我是 矮挫穷
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 我本来就研究历史 额 上周还下了一票历史书
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: http://folk.uib.no/hnohf/khuzdul.htm
<kk> MeaCulpa_,啥网址y khuzdul
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 有秘密社会宗教研究  吴越地方研究 少数民族什么的
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: o?
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 历史，哲学。甚至经济，主要是你要找到那个有趣的组织圈子。都很有意思的。
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: 研究这个 http://www.esotericarchives.com/solomon/arbatel.htm
<kk> MeaCulpa_,啥网址y Arbatel De magia veterum (Arbatel: Of the Magic of the Ancients)
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 研究历史比较装逼
<jyfl987> 不过我喜欢研究乱世的
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: 这是现存的最接近魔法书的东西了
<imtxc> jyfl987: 咱也喜欢历史
<jyfl987> 所以重点是 春秋战国  魏晋南北朝
<ofan> 喜欢野史
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 一切魔法都不过是说不出的科学原理而已
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 那你可以去怀旧。其实没你说的那样，历史本来就很有趣啊。关键是找到那种圈子，有趣的圈子。
<caleb-> MeaCulpa_: 国内貌似巫蛊传承还是有的
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 开玩笑的
<caleb-> MeaCulpa_: 一些出马仙啥的也真有手段
<imtxc> 如果不用找工作的话， 我也成一个优秀的文艺青年了。
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 我研究乱世是为了实用
<caleb-> jyfl987: 人类历史证明，人类无法从历史学到教训
<z234234> 历史还是不错的，不过不喜欢接近现代的历史
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 现在土共就跟古代乱世之前差不多 所以要研究下乱世的走向
<jyfl987> caleb-: 但是个别人可以吸取教训 :]
<cfy> adam8157: unstable能直接有cd装么？
<caleb-> jyfl987: 肉身翻墙吧，君子不立危墙之下
<z234234> caleb-: 大师，下了
<cfy> adam8157: 只能从stable装好，再升级吧？
<caleb-> z234234: 下午好
<adam8157> cfy: sure 随便一个installer, expert模式都可以
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 一样的。你看我的爱好，什么政治，历史，linux，还有什么数控。都是自己感觉有用才耍的。关键是找到人群的圈子，会遇到非常有趣的人的。
<adam8157> cfy: 我都是直接装的
<jyfl987> caleb-: 我倒是想啊 但是古代只要创过关防就可以了  而现代有移民局查你啊
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 是的
<caleb-> jyfl987: 存钱，投资移民吧
<jyfl987> caleb-: 危邦不入  乱邦不居
<cfy> adam8157: 哦
<MeaCulpa_> 徒步白令海峡
<jyfl987> caleb-: 只是家家都有难念的经 欧洲本来不错 你看转眼就债务危机了
<MeaCulpa_> 关防只有路上有
<caleb-> jyfl987: 那是大势，但个别有钱人还是过得舒舒坦坦的
<jyfl987> caleb-: 米国也牛  谁知道哪天又让你碰上911 或者 麦卡西时代
<caleb-> jyfl987: 欧洲不少国家连上网都是基本人权
<caleb-> jyfl987: 国内连个正常的网都没。。。
<jyfl987> caleb-: 但是看个盗版电影也会被sue这个很有可能就被我猜
<jyfl987> 踩
<caleb-> jyfl987: 所以不要去德国
<caleb-> jyfl987: 德国不能用 p2p / tor
<jyfl987> caleb-: 还有个问题 我看了下 枪炮病菌与钢铁 那本书， 里头谈到人多的好处 我也得给子孙后代考虑下
<caleb-> jyfl987: 肉身翻墙，连回国看 a站b站
<jyfl987> caleb-: 说来说去  只是因为我翻不出去而已 我要能翻早翻了
<caleb-> jyfl987: 先在国外抢了个窝，可以回来捞钱嘛
<jyfl987> 我家祖坟都不知道在哪里  没有啥乡土负担
<caleb-> jyfl987: 你看领导们都是这么干的
<jyfl987> caleb-: 领导有门路么 我没门路哈
<jyfl987> caleb-: 其实欧美现在的移民政策都招了一帮支持土共的人去  真不应该
<caleb-> 他们哪是真支持土共，不过是嘴上说说
<jyfl987> caleb-: 真正像我们这种尊重契约精神的人反而没去成
<jyfl987> caleb-: 他们支持土共 是为了捞好处 但是行为上确实支持了嘛
<sikao_lfs> 这种话题不会威胁这个频道吧？是否应该转移到别处说？
<caleb-> 人各有志嘛
<hoxily> #gfw-cn ？
<jyfl987> caleb-: 你地弯弯自由飞来飞去好啊
<jyfl987> caleb-: 可苦了我地沦陷区
<jyfl987> 不过这也很正常 南宋民众就反对北伐
<caleb-> 只有军火商才喜欢打仗吧
<caleb-> 一般有钱人当然是当太平富翁
<savr> http://pastebin.com/wamYsqTV
<savr> anyone with a ZTE phone see that link
<jyfl987> caleb-: 错 我这种矮挫穷也喜欢打仗
<savr> there is a back-door with the root password exposed!
<savr> anyone want to translate to chinese?
<jyfl987> caleb-: 一打仗就有机会翻身嘛
<jyfl987> savr: just like carrier iQ
<savr> this is different
<savr> it does nothing but weaken root security
<jyfl987> it could got root , i know, but carrier iq is already root
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 根据我研究打仗之所以翻身的原因是喜欢打仗的终于在战斗中被教育了，而另外一方面因为反常，破坏了原有的制度执行模式造成人的自由选择。
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 10.04升级12.04不能进入图形界面 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374389 这周下决心将10.04升级到12.04，升级过程还算顺利，但是出现了一个问题：升级后不能进入图形界面，必须重新安装NVIDA显卡驱动才行，但是重启后还是有同样的问题，请问怎么解决？（开机启 …
<imtxc> imadper: 人呢
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 反正是打仗总算是提供了机会 虽死无憾 没打你就永远这样
 * adam8157 求放毒, fcitx的优势在哪里
<caleb-> adam8157: 可定制性高、可用性好、资源消耗少
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 其实历史进程已经开始加快了啊，你没感到30年低速的历史进程已经结束了嘛。我不相信你没摸到时代的脉搏。
<imtxc> caleb-: 启动比ibus慢
<henda> adam8157: 相对好用
<henda> adam8157: 比搜狗输入法，差点
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 我掌握的信息不全 没办法
<caleb-> imtxc: 你一定误会了什么。。。fcitx 启动是瞬间的啊
 * adam8157 貌似大家很一致, 莫非我out了?
<Evanescence> 为什么KDE的kopete没有IRC协议啊?
<imtxc> caleb-: 我的从开机 到出来输入法图标  需要10s
<caleb-> imtxc: 反倒是 ibus 依赖 dbus, dbus 挂了也挂了，反应也慢
<sikao_lfs> adam8157: 我也不知道好在哪里。反正安装好ubuntu12.04后我输入法感觉别扭，于是立刻下了fcitx.就开始用了。
<caleb-> imtxc: 那不是 fcitx 的问题，只是为了尽量兼容 desktop env
<imtxc> adam8157: 你还是ibus么亲？
<caleb-> imtxc: 那 10s 可调整的
<sikao_lfs> adam8157: 完全是历史习惯。当发现不好用的时候，就立刻想到了原来我是用fcitx的啊，然后就装fcitx了
<caleb-> henda: linux 下哪个输入法能跟搜狗比？
<caleb-> henda: 拿 fcitx 跟搜狗比没意义啊
<henda> caleb-: 没有人用心做， linux下很多软件都这样
 * imtxc 以前以为搞计算机的大牛人人都是五笔， 后来才明白原来人都English
<adam8157> imtxc: 正在测试fcitx, 不是很习惯, 但是速度确实快
<felixonmars> kopete已死 等 kde-telepathy稳定吧
<Evanescence> 我是想问,为啥没有IRC协议捏...
<imtxc> adam8157: 欢迎加入 vim还有个fcitx的插件，挺好用。
<adam8157> imtxc: 五笔...
<felixonmars> 都没人维护了吧
<John_Zhi> linux下最喜欢就是vi/vim terminal也很棒，其它常见应用基本都很悲剧的。
<felixonmars> telepathy项目还是不错的 gnome里有empathy kde里有kde-telepathy
<imtxc> adam8157: 是啊 以前我就是那么想得，所以 初中的时候 就天天被字根。
<adam8157> imtxc: 哪个插件反应有点慢 fcitx.vim  esc后顿一下才关掉输入法
<caleb-> imtxc: 五笔是历史遗留因素，现在很多大牛都拼音了
<felixonmars> 各种协议都支持 还支持pidgin插件 所以能上QQ
<imtxc> adam8157: 在我这里挺好的。
<adam8157> imtxc: 你和我妈想法一致, 我一直都很抵触五笔
<jyfl987> caleb-: 你地弯弯用什么字形输入？
<John_Zhi> 疼讯QQ被麻花疼弄得跟太监一样，LINUX下那QQ简直是，没法用
<imtxc> caleb-: 哦啊
<jyfl987> 话说如果计算机是东亚人发明的 是不是 触摸板早就发明出来了？
<caleb-> jyfl987: 主流是 注音，跟拼音差不多，效率和拼音也相似
 * imtxc 我们班有一哥们，分别用了QQ 搜狗  谷歌等等输入法几天之后，全删除了，说什么都不用了，他觉得智能ABC是最完美的中文输入法
<John_Zhi> 他肯定是自虐狂
<caleb-> 注音介于双拼和全拼之间，一般人输入繁体字约 20~80字/min
<jyfl987> caleb-: 呵呵 用北洋时期颁布的那个拼音标准？
<adam8157> imtxc: 认识几个能背下智能ABC字序的
<caleb-> 高手可达 100字/min, 但正常人很少用注音练到这样
<caleb-> jyfl987: 对
<caleb-> 要想打字快还是得用拆笔画的
<caleb-> 要不就用速计机
<caleb-> 要不就用速记机
<imtxc> John_Zhi: 他喜欢古典的东西。
<jyfl987> caleb-: 我记得大陆新华字典后面有个韵母声母表 上面还有对应的跟日语一样的注音的 你们用的是那个么
<caleb-> jyfl987: 应该就是那套了，国内很多老人家小时候都学过注音的
<imtxc> John_Zhi: 到现在，每天依然是QQ2008 和智能ABC伴随着他完大话西游II
<caleb-> jyfl987: 我党刚执政时教的还是注音
<John_Zhi> imtxc: qq2008，果断很怀旧啊
<imtxc> caleb-: 注音是个啥，我查查去
<John_Zhi> 其实我也不知道注意是个啥
<jyfl987> 那套东西在我看来跟日语完全无两样 额
<imtxc> jyfl987: 我记得以前字典上不是还有那个四角检索法么
<John_Zhi> http://baike.baidu.com/view/740538.htm
<kk> John_Zhi,啥网址y 注音_百度百科
<caleb-> 注音和日文五十音、韩文很类似
<caleb-> 毕竟全拼对中文来说实在不好使
 * amosk upgrade to 12.04 
<imtxc> caleb-: 这样啊。
<jyfl987> 日本人要还用汉字就好了 或者全东亚都用英文也行
<caleb-> 日本人短期内不容易抛弃汉字啦
<adam8157> amosk: 小白你好
<caleb-> 不过越用越少是没错
<cfy> pocoyo``: 水牛好
<amosk> adam8157, 阿蛋你好
 * caleb- 喜欢汉字～
<imtxc> ....
<caleb-> 拼音去死
<adam8157> amosk: 踢死你
<amosk> adam8157, .. ;-)\
<jyfl987> 但是现在已经不通用了哈
<caleb-> 全拼实在太反人类了
<amosk> adam8157, 前几天没敢升
<caleb-> 所以大家都用 简拼/缩写
<jyfl987> 我看八国联军时候 日军还出过文言的安民告示 很有意思
<nyfair> 全拼反人类+1
<adam8157> amosk: debian sid党路过
<amosk> adam8157, bye
<adam8157> amosk: 作为一个rher, 乖乖用Fedora去
<John_Zhi> 日本人上了50岁的，基本都会写很多很多汉字，而我们写的汉字，他们也大部分能认识（特别是繁体），意思也能理解，只是发音不同
<amosk> adam8157, 和你聊天的xchat就装在f16上
<sikao_lfs> 这年头反人类的帽子真好扣。。。。。。。我想大家指不定那天一人一顶反人类的帽子。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<adam8157> amosk: .
<amosk> adam8157, f16 比 fedora-core 5 稳定多了。。
<adam8157> amosk: 我想把办公电脑转debian了... 各种不顺手
<caleb-> 所以很多日本人喜欢到湾湾玩
<caleb-> 湾湾又对日本游客很友善
<amosk> adam8157, 我有个很小的debian 虚拟机镜像，用来做调试快三年了
<sikao_lfs> caleb-: nyfair 千万别乱喊口号。否则很难看，只要能多选就放弃扣反人类的帽子。
<John_Zhi> 。。。一直没勇气用LINUX办公。。。ERP不支持，网银不支持，，QQ不好用
<jyfl987> 写文言交流应该没问题
<amosk> adam8157, 比别的都好用，哈哈
<imtxc> John_Zhi: 网银虚拟机完美支持
<adam8157> amosk: http://people.debian.org/~aurel32/qemu/amd64/
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: Debian Project -- debian.org Developers LDAP Search
<jyfl987> John_Zhi: 网银用支付宝是没问题了
<jyfl987> qq用web版也还行 收文章都搞得定 语音视频没试过
<jyfl987> erp不是java和web的多么？
<John_Zhi> imtxc： 虚拟机。。。偶个神啊。网银其实不算最重要，好吧，我承认，没有绝对原因说不能用LINUX做办公电脑。曾经我试过两三个月。
<nyfair> 方便是最主要的
<nyfair> mac可以，linux还是洗洗算了
<John_Zhi> jyfl987: web版的很不爽的，ERP绝对是MS-SQL+WIN客户端的多
 * imtxc 请教，那天给上司装的系统，我忘记了user和pass 怎么交待。他正在开机
<John_Zhi> mac没舍得买
 * zer4tul 表示用linux做办公电脑6年了
<John_Zhi> imtxc: 你惨了
<jyfl987> 从我实习那天开始 办公电脑就是linux
<jyfl987> 算来有个3年多了
<nyfair> jyfl987: 真可怜
<John_Zhi> zer4tul: 敢问做啥工作？
<caleb-> imtxc: windows?
<zer4tul> John_Zhi: 运维
<jyfl987> nyfair: 有什么可怜的？
<amosk> adam8157,  这个用lvm没？
<imtxc> caleb-: fedora 我等等进单用户。。
<adam8157> amosk: 应该没有
<John_Zhi> zer4tul: 哦，那都是整小机机，中机机的，我们这些在公司弄弄PC的人，伤不起
<nyfair> jyfl987: 装windows，没事时还能玩玩游戏
<amosk> adam8157, axel -n 100 http:// ...
<kk> amosk,啥网址y ["bad URI(absolute but no path): http:// . IN gettitle"]
<adam8157> amosk: ä½ ...
<zer4tul> imtxc: livecd进去，chroot，然后passwd一下就好了
<jyfl987> nyfair: 我玩的游戏 在lin下也可以玩 比如 UrbanTerror 有一阵我经常和同事下班杀
<John_Zhi> 话说，我魔兽世界两年了。。。。LINUX跑不了啊没办法
<zer4tul> John_Zhi: 话说我基本上不搞哪些玩意
<imtxc> zer4tul: 恩 单用户弄好了，关键是面子上不好交待。。。第一件事就没办好。。
<zer4tul> John_Zhi: 也有Windows，但是不办公，纯娱乐用
<zer4tul> imtxc: 账户密码不应该是他告诉你？
<nyfair> jyfl987: 你是怎么说服同事陪你玩这种游戏的？
<imtxc> zer4tul: John_Zhi 话说没有win的话 极品飞车怎么玩
<caleb-> John_Zhi: wine 魔兽无鸭梨啊
<sikao_lfs> zer4tul: 不愧是破解过别人linux电脑的好手，的确比windows的都简单。好像本身的工具完全够。微软的好需要别人写的专门工具.
<John_Zhi> 嗯，我本本纯娱乐啦不过3个系统：XP,LINUX,WIN7，公司PC是UBUNTU和XP，不过常年进XP的。习惯了
<imtxc> zer4tul: 他那天看我新来让我给装的系统，也没告诉什么用户名。
<jyfl987> nyfair: 我同事看见我玩 所以就跟着玩了  FPS 比cs好玩 他干嘛不玩？
<zer4tul> imtxc: 我从来不记别人的用户名或者密码
<zer4tul> imtxc: 都不让别人跟我说，我就说我记不住，自己输去
<John_Zhi> caleb-: wine过很多软件，伤心欲绝
<imtxc> zer4tul: 太不敬业了，还运维。。。
<sikao_lfs> zer4tul: 我也是这样弄自己忘记密码的电脑的。usb启动盘+chroot.
<zer4tul> imtxc: 我自己的记得，从来不记别人的
<zer4tul> imtxc: 记别人的干嘛？我又不用跟他共用电脑
<sikao_lfs> zer4tul: 我是乱装，开始还起不同的，然后就忘记了。后来装电脑就全一样的了
<imtxc> zer4tul: 好吧。
<zer4tul> imtxc: 这样人家自己也放心
<John_Zhi> imtxc： 我也不记，都是让人输，搞得现在时不时有人问我说他这密码那密码是啥。。。给我一顿喷
<zer4tul> imtxc: 也给自己省事
<imtxc> zer4tul: 可能工作了就那样，反正我们在学校宿舍，都是看着谁的电脑离的近就抓过来用，宿舍六个人混用的
<ofan> ..
<caleb-> imtxc: 那是运气好室友好相处
<ofan> imtxc: 不怕暴露隐私？
<zer4tul> imtxc: 呃……我在宿舍自己有电脑，其他人也不用我的电脑
<imtxc> ofan: 有什么隐私
<zer4tul> imtxc: 其他人的电脑我可以随便用，基本都没设密码
<zer4tul> imtxc: 开机用就好了
<John_Zhi> A\B\C片，哈哈
<seeker3b> 大家好，想要听开源的音乐去哪里找？
<zer4tul> seeker3b: 啥叫开源的音乐？
<ofan> nnd 开源驱动就是有问题
<imtxc> ofan: 宿舍哥们 KF去一般都是隔壁啊
<John_Zhi> 开源。音乐？。。。
<ofan> 上网本又花屏了
<seeker3b> 使用知识共享许可的——署名——非商用——相同方式共享
<ofan> imtxc: 一起去呗
<jyfl987> imtxc: 我在宿舍时候 电脑的grub默认进ubuntu 想进win32得在启动那瞬间 按上下上下出菜单来选 lol
 * ofan 上catalyst
<zer4tul> ofan: 我知道海盗湾有
<zer4tul> seeker3b: 我知道海盗湾有
<imtxc> ofan: 是啊 我们宿舍的经常一起去 隔壁 然后早上一起回来，别人都以为搞基去了。
<zer4tul> ofan: 发错了
<zer4tul> imtxc: KF啥意思？
<John_Zhi> 话说自从UBUNTU用那个UNITY后，我就用不惯了，效率明显比GNOME低嘛，不知道谁想出来的
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装ubuntu12.04老是停在1sysenter_do_call+0X12/0X28！！求教 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374391 不管用什么方式总是停在 sysenter_do_call+0X12/0X28 我的电脑是联想锋行系列。 但是安装11.04就一点问题没有，求教！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 yygreat — 2012-05-14 15:03
<caleb-> unity--
<seeker3b> 好的，就是海盗湾没有华语音乐
<imtxc> jyfl987: XXOO
<imtxc> jyfl987: 发错了。
<imtxc> zer4tul: 学校旁边，小旅馆啦
<zer4tul> seeker3b: 华语音乐我就没听说有开放版权的
<zer4tul> imtxc: ……
<imtxc> 所以说啊，要毕业了，还是觉得大学挺有意思的。
 * zer4tul 顿时感觉自己的大学生活很不完整
<John_Zhi> caleb-：你们都常用啥发型版啥桌面做办公？
 * zer4tul 表示大学没开过……
<John_Zhi> caleb-: /s/发型/发行/
<imtxc> zer4tul: 没个群P啥的，都不算上大学。。
<zer4tul> imtxc: 呃……
<caleb-> John_Zhi: 湾湾多用 windows
<zer4tul> imtxc: 太yl了
 * adam8157 咳咳
<imtxc> 啊...
<imtxc> 要ban我？
<imtxc> 恩 我说多了。
<imtxc> sorry
<John_Zhi> caleb-: 哦
<imtxc> zer4tul: 悄悄跟你说吧，我宿舍哥们的俩媳妇现在关系比跟他要好多了，经常两人去逛街不带他
<jyfl987> imtxc: 额 俩媳妇
<imtxc> jyfl987: 对啊 他学生会的。
<adam8157> 0_0
<imtxc> jyfl987: 刚开始的时候，她们争老大搞的不可开交，还是我们老师给劝解的。
<John_Zhi> 我穿越了，这是UBUNTU频道吗
<imtxc> John_Zhi: 是得。
<John_Zhi> imtxc： 呵呵
<jyfl987> imtxc: 额  你们老师还管这种事？
<imtxc> jyfl987: 打架啊 在我们宿舍住啊 影响我们休息啊。。。
<palomino|working> .... , imtxc
<imadper> ...................
<imadper> palomino|working: 踩他...
<John_Zhi> 大汗……
<imtxc> imadper: 这就是不入流的文科师范学校的好处
<palomino|working> 他说的情况符合前几天一个文里的观点... , imadper
<imadper> imtxc: 没觉得有多好... 接受不了...
<palomino|working> 如果要让一夫多妻制合理化，必须从根本上对这种规则进行重大修改。一种方法是让外设配偶之间缔结婚姻，也就是后宫内部搅百合；另一种是男人可以娶多个妻子，他的妻子们也可以嫁多个男人，实现婚姻上的共产主义。
<jyfl987> imtxc: 那后来怎么解决？ 3p?
<imadper> palomino|working: 少看h文, 容易不举...
<ofan> arch又大升级
<palomino|working> 明显是科普文嘛... , imadper
<imadper> ofan: 是吗? 我去升级看看去
<imtxc> jyfl987: 对啊  然后三就搬出去一起住了。
<imadper> palomino|working: 蕴含h文...
<palomino|working> 淫者见淫... , imadper
 * adam8157 我的世界观崩塌了
<imadper> palomino|working: 看见你, 就看见了...
<imtxc> jyfl987: 总不能老住我们宿舍 我们也受不了。
<imadper> adam8157: 如果你要t, 我不会阻挠的~   :)
<sikao_lfs> 好了好了，我来问个正常的问题。。。。。。对了，有个问题，当然现在这个问题不大，我现实里遇到的人基本连怎么删掉我的linux都搞不定，当然懂行了只要chroot一下就搞定了。我想问问linux里一般怎么保护自己电脑的隐私。比如怎么防止自己的某些资料不被人发现？
<imtxc> jyfl987: 想想，早上起来刷牙 旁边一女生 给你你举报不
<adam8157> imadper: 不踢, 搬个板凳瞧着
<imadper> adam8157: ...
<jyfl987> imtxc: 有啥 一起玩呗
<imtxc> jyfl987: 我们几个胆小
<ofan> imtxc: 长的怎么样
<imtxc> jyfl987: 而且那男的挺猛 我们就只能听
 * imadper 说点儿正常的吧...
<quinnwang> 什么
<imtxc> ofan: 我们学校礼仪队的
<ofan> imtxc: 礼仪队的就好看？
<jyfl987> imtxc: 好吧 那你们给他再介绍两个女的  保证他猛不起来了
<imtxc> ofan: 至少身材诱人。
<imadper> ofan: 礼仪队身材都不会差...
<ofan> imtxc: 发图吧
<imtxc> ofan: 等
<ofan> imtxc: 露脸的
<seeker3b> 他的电脑要不要修的
<imtxc> 我去人人给你找
<imadper> ofan: 没更新多少呀, 倒是更新好多libreoffice的东西
<ofan> imtxc: 好 坐等
<imadper> ofan: xorg+office占了一多半了
<ofan> 本来要重启vps
<ofan> imtxc: 等你回来再重启
<imadper> ofan: ....
<imtxc> ofan: 马上
<ofan> irc都挂在上面
<ofan> 还有gtalk
<sikao_lfs> 对Ubuntu 12.04的用户而言，情况就大不相同了。根据Ubuntu开发团队新近披露的官方资料，Ubuntu 12.04版本提供以下功能：1(除隐私)：Time-based deletion of files activity;2(黑名单)：Support for blacklisting of specific types of files and folders; 3(反跟踪)：The ability to block tracking on a per-app basis.                    有人使用过嘛？
<ofan> 开源驱动真没法用
<zer4tul> ofan: 哪有大升级？我没看到有啊
<ofan> zer4tul: 我升级了600多M
<ofan> 60个包
<imadper> zer4tul: ofan几个月没升级了...
<zer4tul> ofan: 呃……我只升级了100M
<ofan> 半个月而已
<imadper> ofan: 我也只有100mb, 而且, 主要是office...
<zer4tul> ofan: 囧，我天天升级
<zer4tul> ofan: 咱俩没可比性
<ofan> Total Download Size:    180.76 MiB
<ofan> Total Installed Size:   1655.96 MiB
<ofan> 这是我上网本的
<imtxc> ofan: http://imagebin.org/212324  没当上大的之后，这女的就改行去做车模了 就这样了
<ofan> vps升级的慢
<zer4tul> imtxc: 一般
<zer4tul> imtxc: 脸的话
<imtxc> zer4tul: 关键人有俩
<caleb-> imtxc: 遇到主角应该拜他当小弟啊
<ofan> imtxc: 难看啊
<zer4tul> imtxc: 从照片来看，合适，估计实体就太瘦了
<ofan> 重启
<caleb-> imtxc: 请主子分两个礼仪队的给你
<imtxc> 不说了
<zer4tul> imtxc: 俩还好啦
<imtxc> 谁再T了我
<imtxc> 回去照毕业照了再给你们放图
<zer4tul> imtxc: 我认识一哥们，tmd都一张A4写不下了……经常一只脚踩两条船
<zer4tul> imtxc: 注意是一只脚
<imtxc> 。。。
<jyfl987> imtxc: 我觉得你可以考虑兼职写网络小说
<John_Zhi> 我决定，重启进UBUNTU看看，好久没进去了，上次帮人清U盘病毒，WIN下干不掉才进去了一次
<jyfl987> imtxc: 说不定能发财 额
<imadper> jyfl987: 不挣钱的
<zer4tul> imadper: 少部分是挣钱的
<imadper> jyfl987: 网络写手貌似很少钱拿
<caleb-> imtxc: 把他的故事发到起点估计能红
<jyfl987> imadper: 一般人是不挣钱 但是你很能编啊
<imadper> jyfl987: 我一般吧, imtxc更厉害
<imtxc> jyfl987: 要不是那奇葩在我们宿舍， 想破脑袋我也想不起来这个
<caleb-> 各行各业都是领头的吃肉剩下的分汤嘛
<zer4tul> caleb-: 你精辟了
<imadper> 话说, 靠字形打字的, 哪种输入法比较好? 拼音用太多, 最近都不记得怎么写字了, 打算学个字形输入法
<John_Zhi> 问下各位大牛，linux下有啥好用的，邮件量多了也不容易坏的邮件客户端？
<John_Zhi> 用过 thunderbird，一般般
<imadper> John_Zhi: web gmail
<ofan> 升级顺利 回来鸟
<John_Zhi> imadper： web gmail不是客户端吧。。。
<ofan> 没op了
<imadper> John_Zhi: 谁说不是???
<imtxc> 说正经的吧，fedora 安装完以后，还怎么用dvdiso 安装软件
 * ofan 求OP
<imtxc> 装的时候图快  没选都
<imtxc> 没网 不能Yum
<zer4tul> imtxc: 难道不能配源地址？apt都可以啊
<John_Zhi> imadper： 求赐教，怎么用？
<imadper> John_Zhi: mail.google.com 登陆上去就可以了
<John_Zhi> imadper： 我想收内部邮件啥的
<zer4tul> John_Zhi: mutt
<imadper> John_Zhi: 你要确定的? 那就mutt了..
<John_Zhi> imadper: 哦，谢谢
<John_Zhi> zer4tul: 谢谢
<zer4tul> John_Zhi: 如果GUI的话，Thunderbird已经算是相当不错了。我这里36G邮件，一点问题没有
<imtxc> zer4tul: 36g??
<zer4tul> imtxc: 嗯
<palomino|working> .....
<palomino|working> 好多邮件阿- -
<zer4tul> imtxc: 我不删历史邮件的
<imtxc> zer4tul: 犇犇
<John_Zhi> zer4tul: 对，我就是要GUI啦，命令行头疼
<zer4tul> 唯一恶心的地方是，单个文件有4G的大小限制
<imtxc> zer4tul: 那如果新机器的话，你怎么同步它们？
<zer4tul> John_Zhi: ncurses的可以不？
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求救,Kubuntu12.04无法安装任何DEB包! http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374397 今天全新安装Kubuntu12.04后,看起来一切正常,也从软件中心装了一些软件,但是我从网上下载的一些BED包都不能安装,双击出来的图形界面上没有任何进度显示,直接显示"完成"两个字,我用sudo dpkg -i  …
<zer4tul> John_Zhi: 如果可以的话，mutt是最好的选择
 * imadper 有个叫二笔输入法的, 名字这么搞笑, 不知道好用不
<zer4tul> John_Zhi: 如果不能，还是Thunderbird吧
<zer4tul> imtxc: 我同步它们干嘛？
<zer4tul> imtxc: 如果是换机器，直接拷贝过去就好了
<imtxc> zer4tul:  哦 对昂
<zer4tul> imtxc: 如果是两台机器都用，只其中一台设置收件后删除就好了
<henda> 期待将来hr将来都在网上呆着用qq来招聘
<zer4tul> imtxc: 我只是懒得删除历史邮件而已，并不是说那些邮件是必须留着的
<imtxc> zer4tul: 如此。
 * imtxc 直达车都没票了。。
<zer4tul> John_Zhi: thunderbird有两个恶心的地方，一个是单个文件有4G限制，所以需要做好过滤；另外一个就是吃内存
<caleb-> zer4tul: 64位也是么？ <- 我只是问问
<zer4tul> John_Zhi: 现在我的Thunderbird一不小心就吃掉1~2G内存
<zer4tul> caleb-: 64位比32位吃得更厉害
<caleb-> 一般邮件服务器也没法寄 4G 文件吧。。。
<imtxc> zer4tul: 有什么邮件那么大呢？
<zer4tul> caleb-: 我是说单个msf文件，可以理解成单个文件夹
<zer4tul> caleb-: imtxc: 不是说的单封邮件
<imtxc> zer4tul: 明白了。
<Gray> ?
<caleb-> zer4tul: 64位也有这限制？
<John_Zhi> zer4tul: 吃内存这个确实是厉害，大邮件我倒无所谓，目前没遇到那么大的
<zer4tul> caleb-: 嗯
<imtxc> 到现在我的gmail 还是0%
<zer4tul> John_Zhi: 吃内存跟你的邮件总量相关，它把索引load到内存了，所以邮件越多，吃得越多
<John_Zhi> zer4tul: 单个文件夹4G限制？那这个有点头疼，要是满了怎么办？
<zer4tul> John_Zhi: 分类做好就行了
<zer4tul> John_Zhi: 过滤规则细一点就行
<John_Zhi> zer4tul: 比如来自市场部的邮件我建了个子文件夹放，结果这个放满了4G，然后会发生什么？
<zer4tul> caleb-: 这跟内存寻址之类的事情没关系
<zer4tul> John_Zhi: 会告诉你邮箱已满
<palomino|working> 阿?
<zer4tul> John_Zhi: 然后新来的邮件就没办法根据过滤规则放到这个目录下，而放到Inbox了
<John_Zhi> zer4tul: 那是不是要重新建个文件夹，然后过滤规则改一下新收的市场部邮件放到新建的文件夹去？
<palomino|working> 还有这个限制阿。。。
<imtxc> palomino|working: 破马大佬好。
<palomino|working> 不过..
 * palomino|working momo imadper 
<palomino|working> ....摸错
 * palomino|working momo imtxc 
<zer4tul> John_Zhi: 其实你也可以建一个规则，定期将老邮件归档
<imtxc> 哈哈
<John_Zhi> zer4tul： 那这个问题还好。勉强能接受啦。
<zer4tul> John_Zhi: 别的没啥问题了
<imtxc> imadper: 迟早逼你改名字。
<imadper> imtxc: 我在这里待了好多年了,  一直是这个名字...
<imtxc> imadper: 我来了，你的世界就变了。。
<zer4tul> John_Zhi: outlook用户可能反馈你发的邮件格式很奇怪，那不是Thunderbird的问题，是outlook的问题。只要不是outlook 2007/2010发出来的邮件，用outlook 2007/2010看的话格式都很奇怪，因为它们的渲染不遵循规范
<huntxu> gfrog_holiday: jyfl987 pyc->py what?
<huntxu> gfrog_holiday: 你放假啊？
<John_Zhi> zer4tul: 你用啥发行版？主要是桌面环境。命令行好像哪个发行版都无所谓了
<zer4tul> John_Zhi: arch
<zer4tul> John_Zhi: 以前是gentoo
<John_Zhi> zer4tul: 谢谢提示
<imadper> ...
<oneIeaf> 对了。ubuntu下里有一个按组来安装的命令是什么呢
<oneIeaf> 哪个兄弟记得
<oneIeaf> groupinstall
<John_Zhi> zer4tul: arch不是我这样的小菜鸟用的，，，高端了
<zer4tul> John_Zhi: 话说如果outlook到这个量级的邮件，就基本上没法用了，巨卡无比
<zer4tul> John_Zhi: 同菜
<imtxc> John_Zhi: 一点都不高端 我比你还菜  我也用
<John_Zhi> zer4tul: outlook到这个量级，基本都是天天崩溃的啦
<John_Zhi> imtxc: 我现在只敢用UBUNTU，DEBIAN
<zer4tul> John_Zhi: Debian……高端了
<John_Zhi> zer4tul: 都不熟悉
<John_Zhi> zer4tul: debian 只装来做了下WEB服务，还实验了一下postfix+extmail，云里雾里
<imtxc> Evanescence: 好啊
<Evanescence> imtxc: 你设置了自动的? 为啥好几次我刚上来你就对我说,好啊
<imtxc> Evanescence: 是啊
<Evanescence> imtxc: 额..怎么弄的?
<imtxc> Evanescence: 所以 你也换名字吧。
<John_Zhi> ubuntu 要是不改UNITY，我倒还习惯些
<imtxc> Evanescence: 这个  人工智能
<caleb-> John_Zhi: 可以装 kde/xfce 的嘛
<Evanescence> imtxc: 额... 其实用脚本倒是可以的, 但是我不会
<zer4tul> John_Zhi: 其实也可以用lxde之类的非主流玩意
<oneIeaf> tasksel install lamp-server
<zer4tul> John_Zhi: 如果只是因为不习惯UNITY，你可以用mint吧？
<Evanescence> 好多DE都太复杂了,还是Awesome简单,虽然不是最简单的,KDE,GNOME什么的感觉都很复杂,
 * imtxc 看吧 对妹子表白失败就是这么尴尬
<oneIeaf> 终于找到了
<zer4tul> Evanescence: fvwm……
<John_Zhi> caleb-： 其实我现在发现系统越折腾越容易出毛病，像我ANDROID手机一样，以前天天没事就刷机，天天有问题，现在刷个官方的不去弄了，倒很正常
<Evanescence> zer4tul: 这个... 确实超级复杂,但是可以做到超级简单,
<zer4tul> Evanescence: 话说awesome升到3.0的时候语法不兼容把我恶心坏了
<John_Zhi> zer4tul: 被你说中了，我本本上装的就是MINT。。。
<zer4tul> Evanescence: 原本在考虑要换到awesome的，后来决定还是呆在fvwm了
<imadper> Evanescence: awesome是de? 我一直以为只是个wm
<zer4tul> imadper: 我也这么以为
<Evanescence> zer4tul: 也就是改个配置文件的事儿,我经常修改mutt,vimrc之类的配置文件
<imtxc> zer4tul: fvwm  VS awesome 一下？
<Evanescence> imadper: 对我来说算是DE了
<John_Zhi> zer4tul: 不对，不是，是DEEPIN linux， mint用了几天删除了
<zer4tul> Evanescence: 语法换了很麻烦
<Evanescence> zer4tul: 重写一个配置文件不是很麻烦啊
<zer4tul> imtxc: 没啥好vs的，不一样的东西
<zer4tul> Evanescence: 我的fvwmrc都快5年没改过了
<imtxc> 当初想学大神用fvwm来着 未遂
<henda> 用fvwm的都是勤快人
<imtxc> henda: 错了
<kk> 新 其它类软件 • Ubiuntu下，程序编辑、查找软件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374399 各位大虾。 ubuntu下有没有一款类似于sourceinsight的软件啊？请多多指教！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 nucleus — 2012-05-14 16:02
<henda> imtxc: 那该怎么说？
<imtxc> henda: 都是懒人
<henda> imtxc: 懒人用gnome或者kde吧？
<John_Zhi> 我发现，UBUNTU每次出一个新版本，我都会或者想尝试，结果装上用一段时间，还是回去WIN下
<palomino|working> ......
<palomino|working> 你要真想用，得把win分区格了
<palomino|working> 当年我就这么做的...
<John_Zhi> palomino|working： 那可不行，格了我也肯定会装个虚拟机
<palomino|working> 那就没机会习惯它啦。。
<henda> 网络购物和现实购物，哪个成本低一些？
 * hamo Hi all!
<John_Zhi> palomino|working: 是呀，之前一个人在LINUX的世界摸索，受了不少苦，当时知道IRC，但是不知道用，在论坛问问题相当需要耐心。所以被折磨了，就放弃了
<John_Zhi> 现在用LINUX主要是因为有台openfiler服务器要时不时维护下
<palomino|working> 呵呵
<palomino|working> 勤google..
<henda> 电影游戏都是给商家做广告的好地方
<John_Zhi> palomino|working E文有限，google出来还得费力看，文化低不容易
<palomino|working> 汗...
<stardiviner> test nick name
<John_Zhi> :-D
<hamo> adam8157: 蛋...你想主席不？
<hamo> palomino|working: 破马，你想主席不？
<palomino|working> 一点儿也不想阿
<adam8157> ^^
 * hamo 挖坑走人...
 * hamo lol
<palomino|working> .....
<palomino|working> 太坏了
<seeker3b> 我已经google过了，试了几个办法都解决不了火狐浏览器google图片搜索结果自第二页开始就无法显示
<ofan> 又开始基情
<palomino|working> 那是因为被墙了吧
<ofan> dig,nslookup,host等都不会查询/etc/hosts?
<seeker3b> 怎么办，不是被墙，第一页的图片是可以显示的，第二页开始就不显示
<palomino|working> 我这里没这个现象。。
<seeker3b> 听说过改变浏览器agent　user信息，我试过了，对情况没有改变
<ofan> seeker3b: 被墙
<ofan> seeker3b: 换chrome试试
<seeker3b> google图片搜索没有翻页按钮大家怎么翻页的？
<caleb-> seeker3b: 现在都是新版 UI 吧，单页一直往下
<caleb-> seeker3b: 要不就到最底下选旧版 UI, 可以翻页
<imtxc> test
<Cherrot> 有玩Google Web Toolkit 的么
<imtxc> 其实聊QQ也不错嘛
<kk> imtxc, .. ..  ㍨ 
<henda> imtxc: 有没有不错的qq超级群？
<imtxc> jyfl987: 下次来了去你们那里吃串啊
<imtxc> henda: 我们班的群 就是超级群
<henda> imtxc: 你们班有多少人？
<imtxc> henda: 30
<henda> imtxc: 30个人用超级群？
<henda> imtxc: 太浪费了
<imtxc> henda: 。
<stardiviner> 换个nick都超级麻烦....
<imtxc> henda: 我们班共享一个迅雷会员账号和群共享  你懂的
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 菜单问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374407 为什么有下拉列表的地方总是点不开，点了放开后就自动缩回去了，而不是保持着菜单的形式？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hypcjs — 2012-05-14 16:28
 * imtxc 哎 这么和谐的一个班 就要散了。
<henda> imtxc: 会有新的集体的
<imtxc> henda: 希望吧。
<Cherrot> 现在装了vim插件 启动好慢哦 :D
<imtxc> Cherrot: 什么插件？
<seeker3b> 我的火狐和chrome  用google图片搜索，结果有数十万张图片，但是结果显示在一个页面中，但是最多显示200多张图片，又没有翻页按钮，怎么察看更多图片结果？
<Cherrot> imtxc: ctag cscope代码提示、VimRepress
<imtxc> Cherrot: 这几个 不会对vim的速度有影响吧
<Cherrot> imtxc: 不知道  总之输入命令不能瞬间打开了  和我MAP了好多快捷键有关系么
<henda> 腾讯qq服务器的硬盘加起来有多大？谷歌和百度的呢？
<ofan> henda: 要多大有多大
<henda> ofan: 很为他们担心，这个可是一笔不小的费用
<Cherrot> henda: 毛毛雨嘛
<henda> Cherrot: 一块硬盘500块，10万块就是5000万
<ofan> henda: 硬盘最不值钱
<Cherrot> henda: 那他们用这块硬盘创造了多大的收入呢？
<ofan> henda: 5000万算跟葱
<henda> 互联网真是暴利
<Cherrot> henda: 一条广告加几个字节而已，图片广告也不过百K 一次点击一毛钱，百度一天能有多少广告点击量？ 不只是百度官网，包括任何使用百度推广的网站
<ofan> gsoc项目，一个学生就要给5000刀，一共一千多学生
<Cherrot> ofan: 你参加了？ 膜拜。。
<ofan> Cherrot: yep
<Cherrot> ofan: 先拜一下 ~  什么项目呀？
<ofan> adam8157: 给个帽子戴吧
<ofan> Cherrot: amarok的
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 我对linuxqq小黑版for12.04的修改，解决每次登录重新下载用户信息，备注等无聊天记录的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374410 我对linuxqq小黑版for12.04的修改，解决每次登录重新下载用户信息，备注等无聊天记录的问题 linuxqq小黑版for12.04介绍： 1.是在腾讯2010 …
<ofan> 其实对这个没啥兴趣
<Cherrot> ofan: 哦  5000刀哟
<ofan> 本来想申linux,gcc,bsd之类的
<ofan> 感觉难度太大，没时间出去逛了
<ofan> Cherrot: 恩
<ofan> Cherrot: 给学校叫800
<ofan> 再扣个税 喔次奥
<Cherrot> ofan: :D
<[-x-]> #
<ofan> kk: 给个帽子戴吧
<kk> ofan, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍨ 
<henda> [-x-]: 你这个头像真象猫
 * [-x-] 呵呵，我就是仿造忍者猫取得名。
 * ofan 提供免费znc和bitlbee
 * ofan 提供免费znc和bitlbee服务
<henda> ofan: 共产主义者？
<ofan> henda: 共享主义者
<henda> ofan: 戴帽子的感觉如何？有没有踢过人？
<zer4tul> ofan: 求znc
<zer4tul> ofan: 找这玩意很长时间了
<MeaCulpa_> ./
<henda> i3 cpu和AMD的四核cpu价格差不多，哪个更强劲？
<palomino|working> 打游戏i3强劲
<MeaCulpa_> 编译intel强劲
<MeaCulpa_> 打游戏现在也是Intel了...
<MeaCulpa_> Intel的CPU哪怕价格和amd一样，主板要贵很多呢
<henda> 感觉一分钱一分货，但是实在不知道价值有多少
<palomino|working> intel主板低端的功能缩的比较多。。
<adam8157> ofan: 刚afk
<palomino|working> amd主板比较实惠
<MeaCulpa_> Intel是板卡商...AMD只是芯片商
<lmh> 有人见过sector是4k的磁盘吗？现在有了吗／
<adam8157> lmh: 早就有了
<adam8157> lmh: 最早是西部数据的绿盘
<lmh> adam8157,我 out 了，kernel都能够支持了？
<adam8157> lmh: 刚推出的时候, linux就毫无兼容压力
<lmh> adam8157,不对吧？http://lwn.net/Articles/322777/
<kk> lmh ⇪ t: Linux and 4K disk sectors [LWN.net]
<lmh> adam8157,你是说现在主流的都是4k physical sector了？
<adam8157> lmh: 不是主流
<palomino|working> 2t的基本都是 , lmh
<lmh> ok,我查一下
<palomino|working> 你看那些3碟装的 , lmh
<palomino|working> 应该都是
<ofan> adam8157: 你们op都是要输密码的？
<ofan> 密码是啥
<lmh> 好，谢谢
<adam8157> ofan: 自己的密码啊
<ofan> adam8157: 我去
<palomino|working> 应该无需担心这个 , lmh
<ofan> adam8157: 登录freenode的密码？
<adam8157> ofan: 是啊, 是登录状态, 就可以变身
<ofan> adam8157: 。。。
<ofan> adam8157: 那不是谁都能戴
<adam8157> ofan: 有list的...
<kk> 新 Wine及其分支 • Wine1.4成功运行RPGMaker VX，晚上回家上图 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374412 新手发帖，各位见谅~~ 前一段时间要在Linux下编RMVX游戏，apt到wine1.4 运行安装程序一路顺利的成功了~现在在外面，晚上回家上图 不过可能因为显卡驱动的问题（笔记本驱动程序不是公版… …
<adam8157> ofan: /m ChanServ access #ubuntu-cn list
<ofan> adam8157: o
<ofan> bluetraveler是谁
<ofan> 为什么nsloookup,dig等不会先查/etc/hosts ?
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 額，， 你看看 nsswitch.conf就清楚了
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 【求助】 啊！～ ubuntu 11.04 升级12.04 出现磁盘空间不足错误！～ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374414 RT 今天满怀热情的升级我的ubuntu 结果升级到一半出现 磁盘空间不足的提示！～ 我就感觉郁闷了 我给ubuntu当时分了60g的空间呐！～ 我是个菜鸟，请各位大神  …
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 写的 hosts: files dns
<stardiviner> nnoremap <buffer> <Leader>es :NeoComplCacheEditSnippets<CR>
<stardiviner> 这设置了这样一个map: nnoremap <buffer> <Leader>es :NeoComplCacheEditSnippets<CR>, 但是我想要在一个split的window里打开,而不是当前的window,这样会关闭当前的文件,有谁有解决办法么?
<jyfl987> http://www.dapenti.com/blog/more.asp?name=xilei&id=61614 adam8157 看这个里面的变形金刚那个视频
<kk> jyfl987,啥网址y 铂程斋--【喷嚏图卦20120514】我看到有人拿着过时的诺基亚手机的时候我想哭的心都有
<ofan> http://www.notifymyandroid.com/
<jlzhang> hi
<kk> jlzhang, 好.. .  ㍪ 
<jlzhang> 问个xinit初始化的问题
<jlzhang> 在~/.xinitrc加入一个x11vnc开启命令。
<jlzhang> 却提示错误：XIO:  fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0"
<jlzhang> 是xinit没有初始化好吗？
<jlzhang> x11vnc得不到screen?
<jlzhang> google没什么结果啊，x11vnc的man，试过几个自以为是的参数，也不能成功执行……
<kk> 新 影音多媒体 • 请教:gnome-mplayer的配置文件位置 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374415 gnome-mplayer无法使用滚轮拖动电影了 mplayer可以 我删除掉.mplayer目录和.config/gnome-mplayer，原来的配置居然还在 无语了 抓狂呀 debian testing mplayer2+gnome-mplayer 谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 yjwork — 2012-05-14 17: …
<jlzhang> kk: help me~
 * imadper 
<cfy> imadper: ....
<imadper> cfy: 打错了...
<imadper> cfy: 插飞燕哥, 好几天不见你了
<cfy> imadper: 好无聊啊。。在帮别人装gentoo
<imadper> cfy: 等吧
<cfy> imadper: ...
<imadper> cfy: 什么样的cpu? 编译个kde要多久?
<cfy> imadper: 和我的电脑一样型号的。。。
<imadper> cfy: 我又不知道你电脑..
<cfy> imadper: ....
<cfy> imadper: thinkpad x200
<imadper> cfy: 200, 那也就是第一代i3/i5了?
<cfy> imadper: 酷睿的
<imadper> cfy: 编译个功能齐全的kde要多久?
<cfy> imadper: don't know
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 肯定是酷睿的
<imadper> cfy: gnome要多久?
<cfy> imadper: 几个小时
<imadper> cfy: 有钱人..
<cfy> imadper: ?几个小时就有钱了？
<imadper> cfy: 电钱!
<cfy> imadper: 哦。在实验室嘛。
<cfy> imadper: 你使用gentoo么？
<imadper> cfy: 不, 我用arch...
<imadper> cfy: 折腾不来..
<cfy> imadper: 哦，不会arch
<imadper> cfy: arch最简单了吧? 比ubuntu简单
<jianghu> arch好蛋疼
<cfy> pocoyo``: yall: MeaCulpa: portage讨厌死了。。。
<zcf115> arch是不是特别依赖网络啊
<cfy> imadper: 还是reiserfs好。不过好像有点老了。。
<imadper> cfy: rfs? 给大量小文件用的吧? 还是jfs, 记不清了....
<cfy> imadper: 是，reiserfs给大量小文件用的
<imadper> cfy: 哦~ 那我把我的种子盘给改成rfs去
<cfy> imadper: 种子一般多大？
<imadper> 几十k, 大的上百k
<cfy> imadper: 估计几千以上的小文件，都是几K的，才能看出效果吧
<cfy> imadper: 这种不算特别小了
<imadper> 那我就用不到了..
<cfy> imadper: 别折腾了。别换了
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 好吧
<stardiviner> how to use a variable behind a command ? like this: https://gist.github.com/2693147
<kk> stardiviner ⇪ t: numbchild's gist: 2693147 — Gist
<cfy> stardiviner: which language
<imadper> cfy: vim脚本
<imadper> cfy: 我猜的, 我不用vim
<cfy> stardiviner:  /join #vim
<cfy> imadper: 哦。
<cfy> imadper: 305个包要编译。。
<imadper> cfy: 自作自受... 哥去交共选作业去了..
<cfy> imadper: 有啥？有不是我。。。是同学的电脑在编译。。。
<cfy> imadper: 有啥？又不是我。。。是同学的电脑在编译。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: ee好
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 请教如何取消被卡住的程序安装 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374416 今天安装了ubuntu12.04，上网时安装flash插件，一直都安装不上。后来手动取消了，结果一直卡在“正在搜索，正在取消”。 重启都没有任何作用，一启动firefox就出来了，现在任何软件都没法安装 …
<cfy> adam8157: adam好
<paopao> kk, 应该是你中断了安装，然后依赖关系之类的东西损坏了吧
<kk> paopao, 我觉得我应该的。  ㍫ 
<Freebuilder> kk, 不是没拔网线的缘故？
<kk> Freebuilder, 我不能肯定我是否可以给一个准确的答复，或不。  ㍫ 
<Freebuilder> 哈哈……kk 又露馅了！
<paopao> kk，到这里#ubuntu问一下呗。。。
<paopao> #ubuntu
<cfy> Freebuilder: 看来kk通过图灵测试了 :D
<cfy> 小kk
<Freebuilder> cfy, 其实它还挺聪明的，只是我的问题有些难而已，对它来说。
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • xp崩溃，格式化那个区，linux会不会受影响？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374419 我安装linux是硬盘安装，用了什么grub4dos引导安装的，那个grub4dos一直放在c盘，现在我的xp系统启动不了，想格式化xp的那个区，不知道我直接格式化掉C盘行不行？要不要重建grub？  …
<imadper> adam8157: 贵公司hr联系我了
<adam8157> imadper: 要了?
<imadper> adam8157: 按他的意思是, 过一周给我发合同过来, 应该是要了吧
<imadper> adam8157: 多谢帮推, 真的, 谢了~
<adam8157> imadper: 恭喜
<imadper> adam8157: :D
<adam8157> imadper: 后来我的manager跟我说我们其实有headcount, 把你放给别的组了, 悔啊
<imadper> adam8157: 哈哈~ 看来是贵公司的 manager没看上我~
<imadper> adam8157: 我去祸害其他组了~
<adam8157> imadper: 不是, 我没问我们manager..
<adam8157> imadper: 以为我们没有headcount...
<imadper> adam8157: ... 恩, 两个组都是内核测试? 有何区别没?
<adam8157> imadper: 恩, 做的东西不同
<imadper> adam8157: 哦? 那我去的那组主要做什么的?
<adam8157> imadper: 不是特别清楚...
<ofan> imadper: 啥工作
<imadper> ofan: 做adam的跟班
<ofan> imadper: 搅基？
<adam8157> imadper: 你是另外组...
<cfy> imadper: 原来跟班是你啊
<imadper> adam8157: 恩, 我知道, 就是随便跟 ofan 一说~
<imadper> cfy: ... 什么意思?
<imadper> cfy: 插飞燕哥...
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 我是這樣 hosts:      files dns myhostname
<imadper> cfy: 你真是无处不在..
<cfy> imadper: 传说，这里有 adam8157 的跟班。。
<imadper> cfy: 有, 不是我
<cfy> imadper: 。。。 这里不是 #ubuntu-cn么。。。。我怎么成无处不在了。。
<imadper> cfy: 一上线就被adam T
<cfy> imadper: ?
<imadper> cfy: ... adam的跟班, 一上线就被adam t
<cfy> imadper: why?
<imadper> cfy: 然后说上班时间不准irc...
<cfy> imadper: 那 adam8157 是在干啥？
<imadper> cfy: adam严格要求实习生
<adam8157> imadper: 对的
<adam8157> lol
<cfy> imadper: 那还好
<imadper> cfy: 不然你以为呢?
<cfy> imadper: 我不知道。
<imadper> adam8157: 话说我就见过那个人一次, 都不记得nick是什么
<adam8157> imadper: nicol
<cfy> 看来 adam8157 还是头头啊
<imadper> adam8157: 哦, 对~
<cfy> 以前 adam8157 不是怕真人pk的么。。
<adam8157> cfy: 鬼
<cfy> adam8157: Administrator 讨厌死了
<adam8157> cfy: 那天是乐乐踢的
<imadper> cfy: 是不是头头我就不知道了, 不过肯定是壕!
<adam8157> imadper: 穷鬼一个
<cfy> adam8157: 老是补全到admin...
<cfy> adam8157: 乐乐呢？
<imadper> adam8157: 你给 Administrator_改个名字...
<adam8157> cfy: 墙外呢
<imadper> adam8157: 顺便给 imtxc改一个
<cfy> adam8157: 福利真好
<ofan> imadper: 实习？
<ofan> 谁用arch
<imadper> ofan: 恩
<cfy> imadper
<imadper> ofan: 我用arch, 怎么了
<ofan> xorg 1.12的源有没有
<imadper> cfy: ?
<ofan> xorg <=1.12的源有没有
<cfy> imadper用arch
<ofan> 我擦 我这终端显示都卡
<imadper> ofan: 什么显卡? 模拟的?
<ofan> 彻底毙了开源驱动
<ofan> imadper: apu
<imadper> ofan: fglrx?
<ofan> x天天修bug 怎么还是这个鸟样
<ofan> imadper: catalyst
<ofan> nnd cpu占用还最高
<imadper> ofan: fglrx和catalyst是同一个东西吧?
<ofan> imadper: 改名了
<ofan> 虽然内核模块还是叫fglrx
<imadper> ofan: 哦, 上个本坏了之后就没用过ati的显卡. 在linux下面很麻烦
<imadper> adam8157: 俺跟俺娘讲, 俺娘以为俺要去送快递... 为毛有个送快递的叫小红帽...
<adam8157> imadper: 好好的孩子去送快递了
<imadper> adam8157: 送快递其实干的好的, 工资比贵公司高.. 就是我没那本事..
<imadper> adam8157: 貌似我们学校的快递员, 全都月薪过万了... 每天收大学城几百份快递...
<adam8157> imadper: 来了之后别跟你们组的人扯irc里的事情哈
<imadper> adam8157: 恩, 尽量!
<adam8157> imadper: 咩的, 可惜把你放跑了, 否则就是给我帮忙的啊
<ofan> 怕基情暴露？
<adam8157> ...
<sikao_lfs> adam8157:人生不如意十有八九。。。。。节吧。。。。。。。可惜了好搭档好机油。。。。
 * adam8157 你们是fcitx-pinyin 还是fcitx-sunpinyin
<ofan> fctix-googlepinyin
<a-nerd> 同googlepinyin
<a-nerd> 五笔拼音出问题了
<adam8157> 我试试
<a-nerd> 所有以y开头的都不显示候选词
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 妈的arp真的很猖狂 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374429 才拉几天网，不是从电信直接拉的，应该算中间商吧。 刚发现被arp了，天天用linux没感觉，今天想玩下游戏发现帐号认证不上，然后DHCP分的IP很奇怪， pppoe给我分的10.10网段的，win下确被分192.168 …
<CyrusYzGTt> ibus-pinyin
<vanish1984> 大家怎么翻墙的？给个keyword吧
<cfy> adam8157: the latter
<a-nerd> GoAgent
<vanish1984> 我看了看 linux下配置有点麻烦 还没成功 再试试
<a-nerd> 不麻烦的
<vanish1984> 还有没有比较活跃的讨论组啊 第1天来irc #了html5 playframework seam flex 基本上没人说话
<sulit> 湘姐好久没来了
<sulit> 湘姐好久没来了
<sulit> 啊
<sulit> 还有没有女的
<Flywater> 这里会有女的吗
<sulit> ？
<sulit> ？
<sulit> 有过地
<sulit> 照片都发了
<Flywater> 有过几个
<sulit> 我见过一个
<imadper> adam8157: 刚电话.. 不了, 要不到时候你t我...
<adam8157> imadper: hah?
<imadper> adam8157: 要不我也写一个auto-join
<adam8157> imadper: 什么不了
<imadper> adam8157: 给你做实习生, 肯定以来irc, 你就t我...
<adam8157> imadper: 又不是我们组的
<imadper> adam8157: <adam8157> imadper: 咩的, 可惜把你放跑了, 否则就是给我帮忙的啊
<imadper> adam8157: 不敢呀~
<adam8157> imadper: 我替公司ban了你
<Flywater> Pidgin在Windows下的界面真难看……
<imadper> adam8157: .. ban是ban的mac还是什么?
<imadper> adam8157: 怎么识别ban的是我?
<adam8157> imadper: nick 或者ip
<imadper> adam8157: 那不怕, 换个nick, 换个代理, 又是一条好汉!~
 * imadper 回宿舍...
<cfy> adam8157: 你还是真人过去调教比较好。。
<sikao_lfs> 居然是使用emacs的。。。。。。。。。。。
<cfy> sikao_lfs: 居然不用emacs
<sikao_lfs> 不知道怎么，我有种崇拜使用emacs的人。。。。。。因为自己学了半天也没发现好处。估计不是一行难理解。
<vanish1984> 有个传说
<vanish1984> 一个很nb的程序员
<vanish1984> 边喝酒 边用emacs写程序
<vanish1984> 写了一通宵
<vanish1984> 第2天早上睡觉了 同事从svn上一拉
<vanish1984> 刷刷刷 全部编译不通过
<sikao_lfs> 能喝一个通宵的酒，人才啊，我们市场部的绝对抢着要啊。
<cfy> vanish1984: 扯吧,emacs都是一键编译的。。
<iGoogle> 啥不能一键编译的。
<iGoogle> 打到emacs
<iGoogle> 支持 cfy
<iGoogle> 杨家将之金沙滩
<vanish1984> 不要认真 就是一笑话
<cfy> iGoogle: 你来啦
<cfy> iGoogle: 长沙黑社会很严重？
<iGoogle> 很遇到过。都是小混混。
<iGoogle> 没
<CyrusYzGTt> ..什麼叫做 很遇到過？？
<Flywater> 咱能不能扯点有意义的
<cfy> iGoogle: 哦？
<cfy> Flywater: 这还不有意思？
<cfy> iGoogle: 常喝酒么？
<cfy> iGoogle: 酒量咋样？
<Flywater> 可以扯扯明天吃什么
<cfy> iGoogle: 明天晚上喝酒么？
<iGoogle> ooooops
<cfy> iGoogle: ?
<iGoogle> 批量刷flash，居然无效
<iGoogle> 难道url也要useagent?
<iGoogle> cao
<One1eaf> iGoogle: what is flash?
<cfy> iGoogle: ...
<cfy> iGoogle: 我的问题啊。。。好几个呢。。
<iGoogle> oooops
<iGoogle> 没空
<cfy> iGoogle: 'Opera/9.80 (X11; Linux x86_64; U; en) Presto/2.10.229 Version/11.64'
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ Opera/9.80 (X11; Linux x86_64; U; zh-cn) Presto/2.10.289 Version/12.00
<iGoogle> nnnd 居然是网站卡了
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 啥網站卡？？
<cfy> iGoogle: 常喝酒么？
<iGoogle> 你们这些蛋痛的。这也关心
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: opera next?
<iGoogle> cfy: 不
<cfy> iGoogle: 哦。不错。
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 是 12.00 beta
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 哦？
<iGoogle> 有茅台，就喝。
<iGoogle> cfy: 送一瓶过来
<cfy> iGoogle: 茅台。。。那看来ee酒量不错啊
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 快 release的，不是 opera-next是 opera的
<cfy> iGoogle: 没钱。。。。
<adam8157> cfy: 求茅台
<cfy> iGoogle: 一说茅台。。。 adam8157 就来了。。。。
<cfy> adam8157: 你喜欢喝酒？
<adam8157> cfy: 可以
<cfy> adam8157: rh的常有机会喝酒？
<adam8157> cfy: 不常有
<cfy> adam8157: 哦。我以后要找个基本碰不到酒的工作
 * adam8157 fcitx的状态条好小啊
<iGoogle> cfy: 扫厕所不错。碰不到喝酒的
<adam8157> iGoogle: 啥输入法
<ofan> 换了闭源驱动就是爽
<cfy> iGoogle: @_@
<ofan> 温度低了，显示速度快乐
<iGoogle> 蛋蛋，有啥意见？
<cfy> iGoogle: 我给你写perl,要不？
<iGoogle> 没啥要写的
<cfy> ...
<cfy> iGoogle: 那招工要求perl干啥。。
<adam8157> iGoogle: 你用的啥输入法
<iGoogle> gtk3改了一堆东西。我居然不会画cairo了。你去搞定？
<iGoogle> adam8157: 公车
<cfy> iGoogle: 等我给你打工了再说。。。我还在搞小车。。。
<cfy> 哦。。还有个java作业要写。。
<iGoogle> 不是转专业嘛
<cfy> iGoogle: 那比赛要搞完
<iGoogle> 额。然后就遁入空门？专门搞emacs+数学？
<cfy> iGoogle: 计算机啊
<iGoogle> 算嘛。数学嘛
<cfy> iGoogle: 差不多嘛
<cfy> iGoogle: 那你算物理？
<cfy> iGoogle: 唉，编译真慢。。。
<iGoogle> 陈景润。陈发润。成发晕。
<cfy> @_@
<iGoogle> 搞数学。那不完蛋了
<cfy> ...
<iGoogle> 浪费人才哦
<cfy> perl数学不好
<ofan> 换了catalyst连字体都变漂亮了
<iGoogle> 所以，不搞数学
<cfy> iGoogle: 那个，长沙，医院那个砍人事件知道不？
<iGoogle> 不知道
<cfy> iGoogle: ...
<iGoogle> 有仇报仇。正常的。不管。
<cfy> iGoogle: 我跨一个省，都知道了
<iGoogle> 杨家将之金沙滩杨家将第一季4动画大放映-动画连连看20120508 已经完成下载 4 / 5 ，返回：0 。进度：■■□□▭
<cfy> .....
<iGoogle> nnnd 头次见到下载出错的
<cfy> 动画连连看。。。
<Flywater> 我去……
<cfy> e这么晚了。。。
<iGoogle> 2集没下载下来。我草
<cfy> ee还在打工呢。。。
<Flywater> 杨家将有秦时明月好看吗
<cfy> 我去。。。
<iGoogle> Flywater: 你几岁啊。
<Flywater> 20
<iGoogle> 还比较动画片。。。 Flywater
<cfy> Flywater: 小朋友好
<Flywater> 我还看柯南呢
<cfy> 柯南迷，你们好
<cfy> iGoogle: Flywater: 柯南下个剧场版啥时侯出啊。。
<Flywater> 就今年啊
<Flywater> 具体时间未知
<cfy> 能说点有用的么。。
<cfy> 剧场版本来就一年一次。。
<cfy> Flywater: 年轻真好
<iGoogle> nnnnd  我也看柯南。带全家一起看。 lol
<iGoogle> 锻炼帅帅的胆子。
<iGoogle> 让他以后可以欺负蛋蛋，就够了。
<cfy> ...
<Flywater> ……
<yall> .
<yall> 在吾这里。Flywater的nick颜色。就跟 adam8157 的一样的。
<adam8157> yall: 点点你好啊
<cfy> 在我这里，你们的颜色都一样
<cfy> yall: 好基友+
<cfy> yall: 好基友?
<yall> .
<yall> 谁知道notify-osd的配置文件在哪儿
<iGoogle> 在我这里，你们的颜色都一样。
<iGoogle> 那osd不好看的。没劲
<yall> iGoogle: 都没色。
<yall>  :em04
<iGoogle> 不如自己画
<yall> iGoogle: 刚看了下。字体太难看了。想改下
<iGoogle> 可以改，看man
<iGoogle> 可以带阴影
<yall> iGoogle: 没有man
<iGoogle> 那去论坛搜索。我不记得了。
<iGoogle> 有Aosd模块。可以自己画
<iGoogle> gnome-osd-client -f "<message id='oss' osd_vposition='center' osd_halignment='center'><span font='ZhunYuan 180'  foreground='red'>`xsel -o`</span></message>"
<iGoogle> my $aosd = X11::Aosd->new;
<botasky> -help
<sikao_lfs> 看柯南练胆子。。。。。这是讽刺柯南人物死亡率较高？
<zlei> 雷柏（Rapoo）E9070无线超薄键盘 这个键盘怎么样啊,有人用过吗？用来打字怎么样啊
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • flash老是崩溃 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374439 用火狐浏览器在网上看视频时被提示需要安装flash插件，用火狐下载并安装好后发现使用时老是显示flash崩溃，请问是怎么回事？谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 无尽的白夜 — 2012-05-14 21:18
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • 如何使用脚本打开指定路径的文件？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374441 我使用Goagent 每次使用都要输入很长的命令行打开 因此想利用这个 是不是像dos里的批处理文件可以自动执行？ 本人新手 统计信息: 发表于 由 Alex_Lai — 2012-05-14 21:40
<kk> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 请教关于Host中ipv6模块里对RA(路由公告)option具体处理方式 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374449 是这样的，目前我在做Router Advertisement相关的毕业设计，简单流程是自己构建一个新的RA option，通过路由发送给主机，并且让主机处理这个新的RA option 发送这边都没 …
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 记录一个12.04不识别mp4的情况 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374451 一个很老的MP4了，然后插上后，ubuntu没有挂载上，然后进入“磁盘实用工具”查看，发现MP4识别了，但是文件系统没有识别…………MP4是FAT32格式的 这下悲剧了，然后尝试了使用这个命令 sudo mount -t vf …
<vanish1984> goagent <urlopen error [Errno 32] Broken pipe> 怎么办呢？
<LOL__> alvin_rxg: 晚饭吃啥
<LOL__> CyrusYzGTt: time
<stupid> what
<dchxcrow> 今晚大菠萝 哈哈
<MeaCu1pa> roylez: San Marcos 如何
<LOL__> roylez: 记得回来时带两吨金子
<LOL__> ，
<LOL__> 今晚没人了吗
<LOL__> gebjgd: 午饭吃啥
<LOL__> alvin_rxg: 晚饭吃啥
<dchxcrow> 早点吃啥?
<alvin_rxg> 不知道啥
<LOL__> gebjgd: 貌似也该问你晚饭吃啥，不过现在得问你午饭赤啥了
<LOL__> alvin_rxg: 香肠土豆，我想吃，
<LOL__> alvin_rxg: 我晚饭只能吃烧茄子。。。
<LOL__> 没鸡蛋，没荤食
<LOL__> CyrusYzGTt: !time
<LOL__> 在学校每天吃素，好清贫呀
<alvin_rxg> > " LOL__ 在撸麻杆" * 7
<kk> alvin_rxg,  LOL__ 在撸麻杆 LOL__ 在撸麻杆 LOL__ 在撸麻杆 LOL__ 在撸麻杆 LOL__ 在撸麻杆 LOL__ 在撸麻杆 LOL__ 在撸麻杆
<LOL__>  > " alvin_rxg 。。。" * 9
<kk> LOL__,  alvin_rxg 。。。 alvin_rxg 。。。 alvin_rxg 。。。 alvin_rxg 。。。 alvin_rxg 。。。 alvin_rxg 。。。 alvin_rxg 。。。 a
<LOL__> 原来是7
<alvin_rxg> > help
 * LOL__ 话说真不明白cf这种渣游戏为啥有那么多的脑残喜欢玩
<alvin_rxg> cf 是啥？ 和 UrbanTerror 相比呢？
<LOL__> cross fireline
<LOL__> fps游戏
<LOL__> 感觉真的很渣，
<alvin_rxg> 我找个视频看看
<LOL__> 还有一群渣喜欢玩，
<LOL__> 还不如打warcraft
<LOL__> tx又代理了棒子的一个叫做英雄联盟的渣游戏，模仿warcraft的澄海，竟然还有那么多的脑残玩，现在为啥脑残那么多
<LOL__> 这个社会到底怎么了
<alvin_rxg> 颜色很家
<alvin_rxg> 很假
<alvin_rxg> 动作很难看
<alvin_rxg> 狙击枪是个细杆子…… lOl
<alvin_rxg> 为啥没人玩 UrbanTerror..
<LOL__> 真正牛B的不玩，玩那些傻B的游戏，还愿意装个B,他们都不知道什么才是真正的牛B,没法理解他们，整天扣扣日志上都是些脑残的爱情文章，我都想问他们除了满脑子交配的思想还有没有别的了，一群让人无法理解的脑残，
<alvin_rxg> x)
<LOL__> 他们都应该送非洲去
<LOL__> 机器应该送到有需要的人手里，而不是那些整天只会上扣扣的人手里，还不如让他们贡献出来做bot为人类联系外星人做一份贡献
<LOL__> 再来次网战吧
<LOL__> 让天朝的网络瘫痪吧，天朝不需要网络
<LOL__> 好了，吐槽完毕，心情舒服多了
<LOL__> alvin_rxg: 貌似该睡了，
<LOL__> CyrusYzGTt: 你撸完了没
<LOL__> CyrusYzGTt: 撸完睡觉去
<LOL__> alvin_rxg: UrT是苹果上的？
<LOL__> 好吧，时间不早了，睡觉去
<kk>  06:00
<ofan> 下水道终于通了
<knownbad> 你便秘了？
<ofan> ...
<ofan> 厨房的下水道 我次奥
<knownbad> 没关系，我们了解你不好意思明说。
<knownbad> 多抹些凡是林。
<ofan> knownbad: ...
#ubuntu-cn 2012-05-15
<dororo> 怎样确认是modem还是路由有问题？
<dororo> 间歇掉线
<whsailling> 移植lightpd+php融合失败，请大神相助
<whsailling> the fastcgi-backend/usr/local/lighttpd/fcgi/php-cgi failed to start:
<whsailling> (mod_fastcgi.c.1107) child exited with status 13 /usr/local/lighttpd/fcgi/php-cgi
<whsailling> (mod_fastcgi.c.1110) If you're trying to run your app as a FastCGI backend, make sure you're using the FastCGI-enabled version.
<whsailling> If this is PHP on Gentoo, add 'fastcgi' to the USE flags.
<whsailling> (mod_fastcgi.c.1397) [ERROR]: spawning fcgi failed.
<felixonmars> 如果是新架服务器 而且没什么特殊需求的话...可以考虑 nginx+php-fpm
<whsailling> 这样啊，之前在PC机上lighttpd+PHP+sqlite搭配十分完美，就想着在ARM板也这样做，
<Inode_LF> 有什么工具可以直接把一个文 件的内容粘贴到指定的网页上，我记得#gentooo一直用—现在看没有了
<whsailling> 哎，卡住了，太痛苦了
<sjd> 百度网盘真心不错呀
<sjd> 请问ubuntu12.04笔记本的声卡老自己沙沙的响怎么回事
<sjd> 有人碰到过吗
<kk> sjd, .. ..  ㍡ 
<sjd> kk, ?
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求助！EXT4分区被误删除，求恢复方法。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374467 如题。。。 上周发生过一次，整个硬盘在装meego的时候被清空，导致无法进入任何系统。后用几个小时引导才进入pe，用DG恢复了win分区。但ubuntu的EXT分区无法恢复。毛了，重装。。。  …
<sjd> 请问哪款开源服务器监控软件最好用
<CyrusYzGTt> cat /proc/...
<sjd> NONO
<sjd> 我是要做个监控平台,去监控多平台服务器
<sjd> Linux unix bsd windows服务器都有
<sjd> nagios cacti zenoss哪个好呢
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<byzantium> hellow
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 【咨询】可以从升级管理器升级到12.04吗 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374470 rt，我不想格盘重装，可以直接升级吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 griffyn — 2012-05-15 10:10
<oneIeaf> 问一下，大家在一个主机上有多个用户的情况下怎么去监控和管理各个用户的？？
<caleb-> oneIeaf: 监控？
<adam8157> huntxu: 跌跌不休啊
<oneIeaf> caleb-: 是的
<oneIeaf> 不要说用history之类的
<caleb-> oneIeaf: 要监控啥？
<caleb-> oneIeaf: login / logout / 资源占用？
<oneIeaf> 监控各个用于干了么子
<oneIeaf> 输入了一些么子
<oneIeaf> 运行了一些么子命令
<caleb-> oneIeaf 真可怕
<oneIeaf> 看到了一些么子东西
<huntxu> adam8157: 有幾個紅的，但是不多
<oneIeaf> 方法一： Linux 进程审计功能，通过lasscomm,last等命令获得操作审计信息。问题：只有命令，没有参数，感觉不直观。
<tenzu> adam8157: 哈毛这两天没来?
<adam8157> tenzu: 机油不在呗. JQ被你发现了
<tenzu> adam8157: 这货说要来TJLUG release party, 我给他FW了邮件, 不见回应
<adam8157> tenzu: 他要去的, 等会见他gtalk上线我跟他说下
<huntxu> tenzu: 我也要去
<huntxu> tenzu: 你包吃住
<tenzu> huntxu: 来吧, 20号下午
<tenzu> huntxu: 你睡我办公室里
<huntxu> tenzu: 有妹子陪不
<tenzu> adam8157: 我加了他gtalk, 没见上线
<tenzu> huntxu: 听说没有
<MeaCulpa_> 人家随便找几个学生
<adam8157> tenzu: 昨天还聊过
<huntxu> tenzu: 學生好
<tenzu> adam8157: 昨天聊过度了所以今天来不了?
<tenzu> huntxu: 邪恶的胡须
<oneIeaf> 坛子不能登录了？
<oneIeaf> 我这里怎么死活都上不去
<oneIeaf> 登录成功后又要求重新登录。
<Freeopg> 能上去啊
<zhou> 把浏览器的cookie清一下试试，也许能上
<woju> 我也上不去，好几天了
<oneIeaf> cookie
<MeaCulpa_> hmm...BigShow fired
<zhou> 把浏览器所有数据清理掉
<sikao_lfs> oneIeaf: 你想的功能类似于网络执政官的功能吧？记录键盘的？实在不行，有没有什么记录键盘的功能软件。curses库getch()函数可以获得键盘输入。
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 如何修改libreoffice calc的默认样式？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374474 我已经实现在libreoffice下办公了。 看了ooo的排版指南。还是没有理解 碰到一个问题：新建一个电子表格，都需要修改样式。觉得很麻烦 我每次新建一个“未命名1”的电子表 …
<sikao_lfs> oneIeaf: 我登录论坛正常。看来你的网络那出问题了。
<oneIeaf> sikao_lfs: 如果能把所有用户在服务器上运行的命令记录下来也是可以的
 * MeaCulpa_ 很久没登录上论坛了...
<sikao_lfs> oneIeaf: 参见一叶老大。。。。。。论坛收益者敬上。
<oneIeaf> sikao_lfs: 我是山寨的
<oneIeaf> 我不是一叶
<sikao_lfs> 受益者。
<oneIeaf> 一叶是  oneleaf
<oneIeaf> 我是 oneIeaf
<oneIeaf> 这个是不一样的
<MeaCulpa_> 一叶真身不敢来吧
<oneIeaf> 一个是 L，我是i
<MeaCulpa_> :0
<ofan> test
<MeaCulpa_> 那破论坛，登录后跳转到登录页面的
<MeaCulpa_> 不知道那么多娃娃怎么登录的...
<kk> ofan, .. ..  ㍢ 
<sikao_lfs> MeaCulpa_: 我的正常。登录后回到论坛首页这样的设置也的确有点遗憾。。。。。。
<MeaCulpa_> sikao_lfs: 我登录后回到上一页面...也就是未登录的登录页面 :)
<Freeopg> 新开窗口登录，刷新=。=
<MeaCulpa_> Freeopg: 没用把，[对不起你不能使用该项目]
<MeaCulpa_> 反正我是很久没登录上去了
<Freeopg> 我这还好
<MeaCulpa_> 还好不用Ubuntu
<MeaCulpa_> 论坛都那么烂
<sikao_lfs> MeaCulpa_: 你是跑到和尚庙里骂贼秃。。。。。。不是厚道人。。。。。
<huntxu> 論壇搬到香港確實不如以前了
<huntxu> 挂著vpn反倒慢...
<MeaCulpa_> sikao_lfs: :) 和尚庙里和尚没几个，都是来吃素面的
<MeaCulpa_> 论坛没必要vps吧
<Freeopg> 我也是吃素面的，主力还是win7
<MeaCulpa_> 尤其是php的东西，用hoster更简单
<huntxu> 鄙廠的人似乎認為簽了新單用郵件不停的回復兩個字“恭喜”很有趣。。。
<sikao_lfs> MeaCulpa_: 哈哈，我发现你们上的全是org的。我上org也是这样。但是com的完全正常。。。。。。
<huntxu> 尼瑪全當QQ群用的...
<MeaCulpa_> sikao_lfs: 哦，没注意过，我都是浏览器里的history
<MeaCulpa_> huntxu: ...
<sikao_lfs> MeaCulpa_: 你试试com的。自己手动修改一下。
<MeaCulpa_> huntxu: 如若是thread保持得好，倒也无妨
<tenzu> huntxu: 鄙校公文系统, 内部广播消息经常没有正文, 必须得下载doc附件来观看
<sikao_lfs> MeaCulpa_: 不清楚是国家干的，还是国外的那个点出了问题。
<MeaCulpa_> huntxu: 但要是有人切了thread, 冒出来恭喜...就你天了
<huntxu> MeaCulpa_: 簽名的附件比內容多...我算是明白信息怎麽爆炸的了
<ofan> 有人买暗黑三没
<huntxu> tenzu: 這是天朝高校的一貫做法啊...
 * adam8157 找到了fcitx给fedora的repo, 办公室不用改装debian了
<tenzu> huntxu: 可恨的是我这里点击附件之后总会被自动命名为toModule.do
<huntxu> adam8157: 自己編譯下會怎樣...
<huntxu> tenzu: 那是你的帳號可恨 lol
<adam8157> huntxu: 麻烦
<tenzu> huntxu: 我恨某公文网
<huntxu> adam8157: 真懶，詛咒你裝不上
<adam8157> huntxu: 已经在用了, 云输入法都有的哦
<tenzu> adam8157: 断网就只能打鸟语了?
<huntxu> adam8157: 斷網還雲你妹
<adam8157> tenzu: 本地词库也是有的
<sikao_lfs> 断网？？？？自从有无线后到处乱破解。。。。。。。断网不可能吧？怎么都能上网吧？
<sikao_lfs> 家附近超过15个无线路由器，公司有10多台。我简直无法想象我们到底受了多少辐射伤害。。。。希望这是正常的辐射量。
<MeaCulpa_> sikao_lfs: 键盘，显示器，还有交流电插头还有辐射呢
<MeaCulpa_> 没那么夸张
<sikao_lfs> MeaCulpa_: 是啊，如果想象的话，好像活着就是奇迹。幸好还没发现附近有极端影响和谐事件出现。
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 搞个软件无线电去破解
<iGnome> sikao_lfs: 只要不和你的小虫子发生共振。你急啥
<iGnome> 都想得远
<jyfl987> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/187290.htm
<kk> jyfl987,啥网址y [图]Amped Wireless发售超级无线路由器 信号可覆盖棒球场_WiFi_cnBeta.COM
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 我是无线电委员会的，我们的监控车发现你发射的信号严重干扰民用设备，请立即拆除，并支付罚款XX元。如需开通某些特定频道请到无线电委员会申请。
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 不如说公安局的
<MeaCulpa_> HAM 党？
<MeaCulpa_> 我国严格监管的
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 虽然我没有无委会公文专业。但是你明显是外行。。。。。
<iGnome> 啥不监管哦。
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 额  说自己是国安的 说对方的频段跟秘密通信频段重叠
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 不清楚监控车是属于那个部门的。
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 我只从实际操作指出你这招不管用
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • E420完美安装ubuntu12.04小结 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374476 RT，我的笔记本是thinkpad E420,独显6630m。12.04发布之前因为linux内核对电源管理的bug问题一直停留在ubuntu10.04. 从12.04一发布，当天晚上就开始安装。 期间依次将alternate i386,desktop i386,alternate amd64,deskto …
<iGnome> 国安管这些？
<MeaCulpa_> 无线电和无线网不是一回事...
<jyfl987> 用国安来吓唬人么
<iGnome> 扯远了
<MeaCulpa_> 无线电协会类似信鸽协会
<iGnome> 国安最喜欢抓人，整理资料。
<MeaCulpa_> 主要是一些年纪大的在玩，我国年轻人玩得不多
<jyfl987> 最关键是 无线电委员会 好查证
<jyfl987> 国安人家查证不了
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 我领导就玩
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: o
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 根据大家说的内容，这里就我知道那个部门有无线监控车，负责这块的。做为业内人士，你们还有什么不放心的。
<MeaCulpa_> HAM 挺有意思的，出去玩玩
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 1， 无线网本来就没事，你是为了唬人而已  2，既然为了唬人，就不要较真，要找个能够唬住人的方法
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 我们一般简称其为无委会。。。。。。。。也就是没有委员会。。。
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 怎么样，现在记忆深刻了吧。
<MeaCulpa_> 我国特色，民间组织，领导又公务员兼任
<MeaCulpa_> 就像足协，有个常务副主席，没有主席
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 这个好像叫 事业单位？
<jyfl987> 最近事业单位不是改了么
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: 不是
<MeaCulpa_> 都是民间组织
<MeaCulpa_> 中央管理下的民间组织~~
<byzantium> why my debian can not support the chinese
<byzantium> the chinese charcter is showed luanma
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 无线委也是民间组织？ 不是吧
<sikao_lfs> 是管理机构啊，否则非乱套不可。
<sikao_lfs> 全称应该是无线电管理委员会。
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: 当然是民间组织，只不过我国乱搞而已
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 联通的3G是变频的么
<MeaCulpa_> 政党也是民间组织
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 这不是吧  美国通信管理也是国家单位啊
<MeaCulpa_> 这种问题还是别讨论了
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<sikao_lfs> MeaCulpa_: 这个我们内部只说一个小区分配频点。实际上我们这里一个3G的基站有好几个小区。我们判断手机范围最终只能确定你在哪个小区（小区有编码）
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 你们当地  移动联通电信 哪家待遇好？
<sikao_lfs> MeaCulpa_: 可能和实际研究理论不一样，我们这里只讲应用，主要是频点划分。以及各种资源划分。
<imadper> sikao_lfs: 通过延迟, 还可以得到你离基站的大致距离的.
<sikao_lfs> imadper: 做不到。
<jyfl987> imadper: 那也只是划圆圈 得要三个基站才能定位吧
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 一般是这山望着那山高。不过从我进入的各个核心机房来看。应该是移动的好。
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 移动不是已经饱和了么
<imadper> jyfl987: 能画出圈来就好办好多了
<imadper> jyfl987: 两个基站就行
<imadper> sikao_lfs: 那基站辅助定位呢?
<jyfl987> imadper: 你能确定距离  不就是以距离为r 以基站为圆心画圆圈嘛
<imadper> jyfl987: 对呀
<jyfl987> imadper: 你只考虑了两个圆刚好捧上的情况 一般是 两个圆有两个相交点 要确保万无一失 得用三个基站
<sikao_lfs> imadper: 最终只能定位你在那个小区。我们也参与过公安的追查贪污分子的手机。只能定位到基站的那个小区。
<imadper> jyfl987: 你有三个基站, 画出来的不一定都能相交...
<imadper> jyfl987: 可能有多个点了就..
<jyfl987> imadper: 能 只要你是真实信号 你随便编个当然不行了
<imadper> jyfl987: 恩
<jyfl987> imadper: 你搞工程的要严谨啊
<imadper> sikao_lfs: 恩, 那不好找呀..
<sikao_lfs> 简单的讲，任何人只要用手机。我们都能确定你在那个基站里的哪个小区
<imadper> jyfl987: 通过延迟计算, 本来就是个范围的, 不会太准吧
<jyfl987> imadper: 物理定律暂时又不会变动
<imadper> jyfl987: 延迟还是会跳的吧
<jyfl987> imadper: 如果对方是牛人 延迟是跳  如果是通用制式 那个跳你也可以给他算进去的 因为参数都是固定的
<jyfl987> 这倒是给了我一个思路 我可以认为改改延迟  故意跟统一的不一样
<imadper> jyfl987: 但是, 确实是两个基站就可以
<imadper> jyfl987: 灯下
<imadper> jyfl987: 灯下
<imadper> jyfl987: 错了..
<imadper> jyfl987: ....
<jyfl987> imadper: ]
<imadper> jyfl987: 恩, 三个基站..
<imadper> jyfl987: 不过 sikao_lfs 说不能测定出距离诶
<jyfl987> imadper: 应该可以吧 虽然空气介质理论上会对电磁波的传输速度产生影响  但是在一个基站的覆盖范围内  误差小得不用计算吧
<caleb-> 可以的吧，手机都有基站定位的
<sikao_lfs> 都是牛人。你们的误差真是完全忽略不记啊，要知道无线电速度是多少？光速懂不懂？一秒种据说是地球7圈半。你们说说怎么个测量法？
<imadper> jyfl987: 我以前也觉得其实是可以的
<sikao_lfs> 我相信光从无数的手机中选择某个手机的软件时间的误差，已经大于小区覆盖范围了。
<imadper> sikao_lfs: 不懂光速...
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 不知道3G通信协议的细节啊 比如要不要校正时间， 有没有固定时间发送心跳识别包的  因为手机要让别人找到你 你得定期发信号告诉基站你在哪里啊
<sikao_lfs> 告诉我你们select数据库从30个记录里，提取某个记录软件反映的时间是多少？然后再乘以光速试试。看看怎么个反应法。
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 这只是基站和手机之间的协议保证。时间还是可以商量的。但是几个基站同步对一个信号反应啊。直接说你们的软件反应误差是多少？
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 你说软件处理啊 你就处理这一个信号 有啥难度 又不是跟踪所有人
<imadper> sikao_lfs: 我们测量光速干嘛?
<imadper> sikao_lfs: 计时器精确到纳秒是很常见的, 如果用来精确测量的话, 更细致的计时器肯定很容易搞到. 话说, 光速都很早前就算出来了...何况现在呢
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 这个时间乘以光速，然后看看是否大于这个小区范围。如果大于了，那么一切都无意义了。
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 这个时间为何要乘以光速呢？
<sikao_lfs> 无线电速度不是光速是什么？
<jyfl987> 是啊 但是为何要相乘呢
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 也就是存在软件延时，我就以你30条数据记录，选择一条数据做为极限时间误差。然后乘以光速。看看这个范围是否大于小区范围。
<ofan> 有人买暗黑三没
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 软件延迟指的是什么？ 我这边的 还是手机那边的
<ofan> 又在研究3g了？
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 各个基站同步啊。难道你一个基站能测出定位？
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 恩  是3个
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 我感觉将来二代身份证+物联网普及了  定位就不许要靠这个了
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 我所知道的情况，除非专门设计这样的系统，并且还得考虑各种延时误差的修正。否则是不可能定位的。我不清楚全球定位系统的误差是怎么回事，根据我们十堰公交系统来看误差大概好像是1米左右，好像每次进站和出站时 进站提示和出站提示是固定的点开始的。
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 我不清楚帝都公交车是什么情况，我们十堰的车进站出站语音报告开始的点非常固定。有时候人为感觉他的误差只有1米。
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 公交有定位？
<jyfl987> 我只是对地铁停车那个系统感觉不错 每次都能对准
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 恩，至少我们十堰公交全部都安装了GPRS，但是不是我们的业务，我感觉应该是卫通的业务。
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 对他们的系统，我也很好奇。
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 我昨天还在想 假如犯事了要逃跑 现在没身份证都根本寸步难行
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 犯事了要逃，还得学陈光诚，内外勾结才能跑。否则你盲眼跑一个试试。
<stardiviner> 原理上来讲, 身份证变成基本需要, 那么电力就是现代社会的基本需要,所以你可以想办法破坏电力供应,那么就是同样的道理了
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 他那个是政治饭 公安不好像刑事饭那样搞通缉  赌路什么的
<MeaCulpa_> 我擦，国内银行职员是二货啊...
<stardiviner> 你要依赖身份证,国家要依赖电力
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 别说的那么绝对嘛，什么东西不是政治。只不过有接受那个政治理念组成的团队的群体罢了
<stardiviner> 黑白是有权利的人说了算的
<stardiviner> 这个我深信不疑
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 比如讨薪其实也是政治性问题。但是没有那样的共同团队来维持那种理念，或者有，也被强力给解散了。
<adam8157> tenzu: vimtips复活了
<tenzu> adam8157: 已unfo, RT一下吧
<adam8157> tenzu: 这个不值得rt...
<tenzu> adam8157: 那就这么地吧...
<adam8157> @vimtips嘛
<ofan> 换了catalyst acpi就挂了 咋回事？
<tenzu> adam8157: 前一推是150days ago...
<adam8157> tenzu: 系啊
<tenzu> adam8157: 算了, fo上吧
<stardiviner> adam8157: 你管理的@vimtips ?
<adam8157> stardiviner: 不是...
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 哪里有相对完整的Ubunutu12.04的文档吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374479 想找那种一个pdf，或一个chm，或一个html。。。文件里包括尽可能完整内容的文档，就像很多厂商的硬件设备，或者象redhat网站上提供的完整的、手册性质的文档，不是ubuntu …
<stardiviner> <SNR>208_CR() 我在vimwiki中按下Enter,输入的不是换行,而是前面的东东了,不知道是怎么回事? 求解释.
<MeaCulpa_> .
<MeaCulpa_> ip li | grep ether | awk '{print $2}'    # 这ip是啥命令... 到处都有拿awk当cut用的娃娃
<sikao_lfs> MeaCulpa_: 其实很不错的。。。。。。这个命令其实挺不错的。
<debianer> ofan: 有好的xxx吗，照片的，不要视频
<sikao_lfs> debianer: 好的xxx一般都是修改美化过的，真人会吓死死你的。
<iGnome> 除开蛋疼的酷胖，其他人都认为awk就是一个重量级的cut。 :D
<byzantium> ask  for a question :  zhong wen shu ru fa an zhuang  na ge bao
<iGnome> sikao_lfs: 不错啥。grep还搞一道。
<byzantium> ???
<byzantium> zhong wen shu ru fa
<imadper> byzantium: ibus-gtk? fcitx?
<debianer> sikao_lfs: 不会吧
<byzantium> imadper,  thanks
<sikao_lfs> byzantium: 选fcitx
<debianer> sikao_lfs: 有吗？要看图片的，视频的没意思，全不清晰
<sikao_lfs> iGnome: 你得考虑我们这些正则盲啊。。。。。
<byzantium> sikao_lfs, thanks
<imadper> ofan: noacpi acpi=off
<sikao_lfs> iGnome: 我想别人跟我一样，都是被正则吓着了。所以只好乱用awk.
<debianer> 美女也是一样，化妆后好看，真的卸妆后就很失望
<debianer> ofan: 能再给个有图片的吗
<sikao_lfs> 对了。一般你们程序员是如何提取一行里某个分组的，这对我也很有用。给个表达式！
<imadper> sikao_lfs: 给个示例
<sikao_lfs> imadper: 等等。我找找我的工作的东西。
<imadper> |asdf|2222|fef|fefew| 你要提取其中某个, 还是要干嘛? sikao_lfs
<MeaCulpa_> sikao_lfs: 这里程序员不多...
<imadper> MeaCulpa_: 好在好多人都会正则..
<MeaCulpa_> imadper: 那是羸弱的SA 玩得东西
<imadper> MeaCulpa_: 多少得会一些...
<imadper> MeaCulpa_: 像我, 就会[0-9]这一种语法
<sikao_lfs> MeaCulpa_: 我经常用awk分组，而且是经常用中间临时文件。当然公司电脑不怕坏，反正过期可以申请报废。
<MeaCulpa_> imadper: 够了
<imadper> MeaCulpa_: 这也够...
<MeaCulpa_> awk蛮好，听阿姨讲pl吧
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 正则还好把
<MeaCulpa_> 基本每个Distro里的shell脚本里的awk都有50%可用cut代替
<MeaCulpa_> 甚至我怀疑20%得sed用tr就够了
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 你用到ipc么？
<jyfl987> 是的  以前我都用awk来切割 最近觉得cut也够用
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: py的？我其实很少用py...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: unix系统的
 * adam8157 你们颤抖吧,  00:49:41 up 18:12,  1 user,  load average: 8001.42, 5403.03, 5768.77
<sikao_lfs> http://code.bulix.org/ucepk2-81493      我们假设是这样的资料。需要cut出，ip    和  最后一项是否服务链接。。。。。
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: unix socket?
 * adam8157 scheduler 压力测试中
<jyfl987> adam8157: 额  opensh*t的？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: IPC啊
<adam8157> jyfl987: 没 自己一台机器
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: 不用
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那怎么会这么狠
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: ...
<adam8157> jyfl987: 在测试内核的进程调度. 65行的C
<MeaCulpa_> opensh*t...
<sikao_lfs> 这个其实还工整。主要是可以用第几个字母开始来截取。但是其他的资料就不工整了。根本无法从第几个字截取。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 好厉害啊
<jyfl987> adam8157: 啊 对了 你取公积金的过程还没发文给我呢
<MeaCulpa_> sikao_lfs: 恩这个cut够用了
<sikao_lfs> MeaCulpa_: 恩。原来还有cut这个命令啊。以前根本就不知道。
<adam8157> jyfl987: 打电话给他, 准备身份证复印件和公积金联名卡就行了...
<MeaCulpa_> sikao_lfs: 前提是你的逻辑在shell里作
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那手续费是他扣还是你先付？
<sikao_lfs> MeaCulpa_: 恩，今天学习一下cut
<adam8157> jyfl987: 中智很麻烦, 还得房东的身份证原件和房产证原件, 和普通的不一样
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: cut的问题是对于不顾定的空格切分的栏目麻烦
<MeaCulpa_> sikao_lfs: 但如果你shell不强，C有基础的话，还不如都在awk或pl里作
<sikao_lfs> MeaCulpa_: 查资料去了。谢谢大家的提示。
<adam8157> jyfl987: 所以, 不同情况区别对待
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那你的呢？
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: 这个是trade-off
<adam8157> jyfl987: 看提交日期, 因为中智是某个时间集体提交, 不一样...
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: awk省去了这个麻烦，不记录当前栏目真正位置，造成了awk没有内建实现cut -fX-
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你是走中智的？ 手续费怎么交的你说下哈
<gfrog> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 是的  我用awk就为这种情况
<adam8157> jyfl987: 手续费怎么交要看提交日期...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 还跟这个有关？？？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你可以后交
<jyfl987> adam8157: 后交需要多交点钱么？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 因为中智... 这个和你没关系
<adam8157> jyfl987: 不需要多交
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那大家都后交了
<adam8157> gfrog: 来办公室了?
<adam8157> jyfl987: 是啊
<gfrog> adam8157: yep
<adam8157> jyfl987: 扣你身份证复印件
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我说的手续费是中智收的手续费
 * adam8157 fcitx实在是尼码太流畅了!
<jyfl987> adam8157: 身份证复印件有啥扣不扣的 既然是复印件 你想要 也可以复印一份
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我说的是是中介的手续费
<adam8157> jyfl987: 中智是外服...
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 买房？
<MeaCulpa_> 哦，外服
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你的钱打到哪里？公积金那个卡 还是指定的账户
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 有1000一平米的么?
<MeaCulpa_> 帽子没有在中国开全资子公司阿
<adam8157> jyfl987: 公积金联名卡
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 外企都得走外服啊
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: ...目有
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 是全资的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那个卡的密码我都忘记了 额
<adam8157> ...
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 走的程度不一样
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 我们的社保公积金走外服, 其他没有
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 如果没有全资子公司，直接结算工资的权力都没有
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 恩，和我们差不多
<gfrog> MeaCulpa_: 似乎敝司人事关系和社保公积金都走中智
<MeaCulpa_> gfrog: 都一样的
<gfrog> MeaCulpa_: 工资结算是通过一个神马会计师事务所。。。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 额  搞了半天还是你们公司相关的办理手续啊
<gfrog> MeaCulpa_: 香港的，叫神马来着。。。
<MeaCulpa_> gfrog: adam8157 跳槽的时候，就是外服内部链表操作~~
<adam8157> jyfl987: 是啊 所以你问中介就完了
<sjd> 有人用过cactiez吗
<jyfl987> adam8157: 挫 难怪你住房子这么舒服 钱都到手了么
<MeaCulpa_> 我上一次跳槽，就是外服内部链表操作...几秒钟搞定
<gfrog> MeaCulpa_: 那岂不是社保公积金关系都不用转？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 因为中智要房东的各种原件, 我还没弄
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 那你算是劳务输出到18摸？
<MeaCulpa_> gfrog: 直接有外服人员A给外服人员B...
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: 不是
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: 劳务输出是指没有法人公司的
<gfrog> MeaCulpa_: 外服真屌
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 我们公司除了it部门 其他都去新的外资公司了 就我们算劳务输出 额
<gfrog> adam8157: 蛋蛋换房子了？
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: 那劳务输出的工资是要被外服抽头的
<adam8157> gfrog: 没
<gfrog> adam8157: 嘛时候换？
<adam8157> gfrog: 8月底到期
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 你怎知你拿到手的就是18摸财务给你的
<gfrog> adam8157: 哦。。。。
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: 有对帐单，是全资法人公司
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 哦 那你们算18摸的关系啊
<jyfl987> 可怜我们诶
<MeaCulpa_> jyfl987: 废话
 * MeaCulpa_ 买个键盘，送货到老婆公司，被扣下上缴了...
<imadper> MeaCulpa_: 啥? 被扣下?
<jyfl987> 为何要扣下？
<sjd> 有人用过cactiez吗
<MeaCulpa_> 老婆觉得爽，扣下自用
<palomino|working> ........
<imadper> MeaCulpa_: ....
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 你老婆也是程序猿？
<imadper> MeaCulpa_: 一家人, 在买一个了~
 * gfrog opera的sysadmin http://www.opera.com/company/jobs/opening/353/ cc adam8157 
<MeaCulpa_> 没事，过几天就会给我的...85键盘，没有numpad的，服务性行业不堪用
<gfrog> jyfl987: ^^
<jyfl987> 我想试试单手键盘
<jyfl987> 但是frogpad太贵了
<MeaCulpa_> opera还要SA,,,
<byzantium> zhishi zhuangle  ibus
<gfrog> jyfl987: 要用T9？
<byzantium> shurufa zhuang xie shenm ya
<jyfl987> gfrog: t9可不行 frogpad那种是单手操作的 全键盘规格
<MeaCulpa_> gfrog: 打杂的工作阿
<gfrog> jyfl987: 一只手打全键盘？ 压力稍大
<jyfl987> gfrog: 你可以去搜索看下图
<gfrog> MeaCulpa_: 显然啊，opera在我朝能有啥重要服务。。
 * MeaCulpa_ 发觉自己的google reader里订阅了一个很hot的拉丁拉美图集
 * adam8157 fcitx + fcitx-cloudpinyin啊, 流畅死了
<MeaCulpa_> s/拉美/辣妹
<MeaCulpa_> 丑陋死了
<MeaCulpa_> scim满赛
<imadper> adam8157: ...不是一直都挺流畅的吗? 还是有更新?
<adam8157> imadper: 我以前用ibus的...
<gfrog> jyfl987: 搜到了，但是看起来怪怪的
<imadper> adam8157: 哦 , 有云输入法很爽的
<jyfl987> gfrog: 他的尺寸是全键盘的 我指键帽
<adam8157> imadper: 是啊 思密大
<jyfl987> gfrog: 主要是用单手 可以空个手干别的事
<gfrog> adam8157: fcitx那个破状态栏跟chrome有冲突，放哪都不爽，后来干脆不用。
<jyfl987> gfrog: 或者以后去了广东 被砍手党砍了一条手 还可以继续写代码
<adam8157> gfrog: 不用状态栏?
<gfrog> jyfl987: 空出手撸？
<imadper> jyfl987: 我应该买一个, 一手要留出来搂着妹子~
<MeaCulpa_> http://jandan.net/2012/05/15/pin-up-girls.html
<kk> MeaCulpa_,啥网址y 图：海报姑娘们的真相
<gfrog> adam8157: 这不好吧，不知道开没开输入法。
<adam8157> gfrog: 没啥冲突啊...
<jyfl987> imadper: 随你
<adam8157> gfrog: 我试了下
<gfrog> adam8157: 挡到标签栏了
<jyfl987> gfrog: 我喜欢磕瓜子
<gfrog> jyfl987: 好强大的能力！
<adam8157> gfrog: 我给扔到右下角了, 不会挡啊 你是不是用的远古版本
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你太强大了
<gfrog> 我知道能拖换地方，但是放哪都不太爽，放右下角有时候挡terminal
<gfrog> adam8157: ^^
<adam8157> gfrog: 毛病
<gfrog> ad
<imadper> gfrog: 那个状态栏可以选择不显示的
<gfrog> adam8157: //这叫挑剔。
<adam8157> gfrog: 那你啥输入法都不能永乐?
<adam8157> gfrog: 那你啥输入法都不能用了?
<jyfl987>  http://photo.renren.com/photo/sp/fowKrCf4l_V   adam8157 gfrog  看看 哥曾经是瓜子王
<kk> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • 一个关于unix-like的奇葩问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374482 我们知道linux的程序接口和unix完全兼容, mac os x也是一种unix-like的操作系统吧, 为什么mac os x的程序不能在linux上运行啊? 统计信息: 发表于 由 hackyoung — 2012-05-15 12:52
<gfrog> adam8157: ibus啊，关掉状态栏，丫只在system tray里显示
<adam8157> gfrog: fcitx也可以啊
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我去... 你把这些都吃了?
<gfrog> jyfl987: 矮油，以后我该叫你胡子叔嘛？ lol
<jyfl987> adam8157: 一半吧  我吃了一半要搬家 我懒得搬过来
<gfrog> adam8157: 可以嘛？ 求真相！
<jyfl987> gfrog: hoho
<LOL_> ,
<jyfl987> adam8157: wind跟我去买的
<jyfl987> lerosua给拍的照片
<LOL_> time
<LOL_> !time
<LOL_> test
<kk> LOL_, .. ..  ㍥ 
<adam8157> gfrog: http://imagebin.org/212443
<gfrog> adam8157: 犇
<gfrog> adam8157: 最近这么多人说输入法问题，难道就是gnome要集成ibus这事搞出来的？
<adam8157> gfrog: 借机会试了下, fcitx真的流畅太多了
<MeaCulpa_> 回头是岸，远离gnome
<gfrog> MeaCulpa_: 已经皈依KDE了
<jyfl987> 现在 wayland搞得如何？
 * gfrog 话说RHEL6.3的KDE真是漂亮到爆，比Gnome那个二逼货强多了。
<gfrog> jyfl987: @@ 前阵子看内部show的时候segfault了。。。 哈哈
<MeaCulpa_> gfrog: 矮油，玩6.3啦？
<jyfl987> gfrog: 额  我不理解为何进度这么慢
<gfrog> MeaCulpa_: 喂，大叔，我是QE哎，玩了好久了。
<jyfl987> gfrog: 这东西不就是显示层换了下么
<MeaCulpa_> gfrog: 哦，你也是QE阿，你不是自动化娃娃么
<gfrog> jyfl987: 同样不理解，大概api神马的都要换。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa_: 归属QE阵营。
<MeaCulpa_> gfrog: 哈哈，我刚才看了一下，RHEL7.0Alpha1... for POWER...
<jyfl987> gfrog: 我的理解是就替换类似xlib的东西 至于你的程序 一般都是 gtk/qt这样的  你再实现个基于他的包装不就可以了
<MeaCulpa_> gfrog: 不知道老美做好镜像了么
<gfrog> MeaCulpa_: 恩，7也好几天了，不过。。。 bug据说一大坨
<MeaCulpa_> 一个系统能有啥bug...
<gfrog> jyfl987: 问蛋蛋吧，他看完了那个show貌似，我看了一半开会去了。。。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa_: 之前曾经安装不上 @@ anaconda有bug。。。
<jyfl987> gfrog: 那KMS呢
<gfrog> jyfl987: 俺同样不了解 @_@
<MeaCulpa_> anaconda都bug...
<gfrog> MeaCulpa_: 够奇葩吧。。
<jyfl987> 还有一点不解  为何X用的驱动就能加速  kernel搞的framebuffer就不加速 为何 kernel不用X用的那些驱动呢
<MeaCulpa_> adam: gfrog: sed 's/.*(\(.*\))/\1/g' /etc/redhat-release
<adam8157> gfrog: 什么show?
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: gfrog 这是RHEL的codename的固有模式么，括号里
<MeaCulpa_> Red Hat Enterprise Linux Server release 5.1 (Tikanga)
<gfrog> MeaCulpa_: 看起来是的，不过我没看过文档说这个问题。 但是5/6都有， fedora也是这种模式。
<gfrog> adam8157: wayland
<MeaCulpa_> gfrog: 了解...我写进PS1
<MeaCulpa_> gfrog: 我发起一个运动，所有我装的机器，都起一点老妹看不懂的codename 作hostname之类（当然我无权篡改DNS）
<MeaCulpa_> gfrog: 比如我上一个项目的机器是倚天，屠龙，干将，莫邪
<gfrog> MeaCulpa_: 建议你用五百罗汉名或者一百单八将之类的。。。
<MeaCulpa_> 作为对老美codename蹂躏我们的报复
<MeaCulpa_> gfrog: 这个我干过
<gfrog> MeaCulpa_: 还真干过。。。。
<MeaCulpa_> gfrog: 去年有个项目，hostname是Matsya, Kurma, Varaha, Vamana, Krishna, Kalki, Buddha, Parshurama, Rama and Narasimha
<imadper> jyfl987: 你那个单手键盘, taobao没得卖... 输入中文是不是很蛋疼?
<jyfl987> imadper: 应该没问题 t9都能输入中文
<MeaCulpa_> gfrog: 是毗湿奴的Avatar们
<MeaCulpa_> gfrog: 显然对面的阿三对自己文化都没了解
<imadper> jyfl987: 哪里有的卖? 我想看看价钱膜拜一下都没机会...
<gfrog> MeaCulpa_: 这是。。。 为毛看起来像日语。。。
<MeaCulpa_> gfrog: 梵语
<jyfl987> imadper: 中文输入 只不过是 输入法这个状态机对你实际键盘输入处理后的输出而已
<gfrog> MeaCulpa_: 阿三肯定高兴死了
<ofan> jyfl987: 内核要保持最大兼容
<MeaCulpa_> Vishnu的Avatar
<MeaCulpa_> gfrog: 阿三看不懂...没文化
<imadper> jyfl987: 我知道肯定能输入中文, 但是我觉得还是会很蛋疼
<jyfl987> imadper: 你搜英文的结果看  我看了下价格好像要1k多rmb
<gfrog> MeaCulpa_: 阿三都不懂梵语了？ @@
<ofan> jyfl987: 要为每个显卡都添加驱动就累了
<jyfl987> 比机械键盘还黑啊
<imadper> jyfl987: .... 太黑了!!
<jyfl987> ofan: kmod呢？
<imadper> jyfl987: 我300一把的机械键盘用到现在了..
<ofan> jyfl987: 啥
<jyfl987> ofan: 写kmod实现framebuffer用X的那种驱动
<ofan> jyfl987: x的是扩展，不是驱动
<ofan> 驱动都是kmod
<jyfl987> 关键是 framebuffer based的 效率都那么低
<imadper> jyfl987: 这种键盘, 这么贵, 怎么用呀? http://www.amazon.com/Matias-HK101-Halfkeyboard-USB/dp/B00006IZIL/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1337059979&sr=8-1
<kk> imadper,啥网址y Amazon.com: Matias Halfkeyboard USB: Electronics
<jyfl987> imadper: 不晓得 你如果肯赞助我一个键盘  并且愿意等上一年的话 我可以告诉你怎么用
<ofan> 高级指令都要用驱动，fb这种都是兼容的
<imadper> jyfl987: ....我有那闲钱, 不如自己买一个自己试用..
<jyfl987> imadper: 你有的 你把家里厕所卖了 就是大款了
<imadper> jyfl987: 我家厕所??
<imadper> jyfl987: 这也能卖?
<kk> 新 深度PK版 • 为什么有“最好的KDE发行版”的说法，却没有“最好的Gnome发行版”之说？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374486 经常看到有人称opensuse等发行版的KDE做得很不错云云，却几乎没有看到有人说“最好的Gnome发行版”是某某之类的言论，为什么呢？ 我想知道，现在是否有某 …
<imadper> jyfl987: 卖了以后, 我们家人上厕所怎么办?
<jyfl987> imadper: 怎么不能卖  你不是帝都土著么 你家卖个厕所 都不少钱呢
<jyfl987> imadper: 你都成大款了 还担心什么上厕所 住宾馆不就行了
<imadper> jyfl987: 不是土著, 我3岁才过去
<imadper> jyfl987: ...
<jyfl987> imadper: 反正有房子对不
<imadper> jyfl987: 我家现在的房子已经不在北京了, 你说的
<jyfl987> imadper: 河北？
<jyfl987> imadper: 那也凑合
<imadper> jyfl987: 管庄, 上次你不是说那已经不是北京了吗
<jyfl987> imadper: 是啊 但是通州的厕所也很贵啊
<imadper> jyfl987: ....
<imadper> jyfl987: ... 还是算了吧, 整套房也没多少钱
<imadper> jyfl987: 一个厕所, 卖你你买吗?
<ofan> p最好的kde发行版
<ofan> mlgbd我这kde各种毛病都有
<byzantium> samba 怎么安装呀
<jyfl987> imadper: 你果然是大款 一个房子都不算多少钱
<imadper> jyfl987: 卖了房子, 就一无所有了...
<imadper> jyfl987: 拿着那些钱有什么用
<imadper> jyfl987: 话说, 你说我结婚前, 挣的钱够自己出首付的吗?
<imadper> jyfl987: 也差不多在管庄附近买房
<jyfl987> imadper: 卖了房子  天天住酒店  有什么不好的
<imadper> jyfl987: 酒店没有家里大! 没有家里电视好!
<jyfl987> imadper: 不见得 家里能有多大
<imadper> jyfl987: 酒店超过90平的, 得多少钱?
<jyfl987> 酒店式公寓价格也不贵 跟你还房贷差不多
<imadper> jyfl987: 是吗? 没那么低吧..
<imadper> jyfl987: 房贷一个月3k左右?
<imadper> jyfl987: 酒店式公寓, 一天难道100? 一个月也3k?
<jyfl987> imadper: 难道不是
<MeaCulpa_> 各位都用什么color-scheme码字／
<imadper> jyfl987: 我不知道..
<imadper> jyfl987: 我还是觉得家里好一些..
<imadper> jyfl987: 7天快捷酒店, 超级小, 一晚上还160呢
<imadper> jyfl987: 还不能自己做饭
<jyfl987> imadper: 我觉得到处走好 假如哪天这里PM2.5高得受不了了 随时可以去别的地方
<imadper> jyfl987: 到时候房子卖了也能收回不少钱
<imadper> jyfl987: 给中介就行了
<jyfl987> imadper: 大家都跑的时候 价格就不会像现在这样啦
<jyfl987> imadper: 你看看股票市场就知道了
<imadper> jyfl987: 恩, 这倒是
<jyfl987> imadper: 你可以现在把房子卖了 移民去美澳 搞个农场啥的 额
<imadper> jyfl987: 那我就先不买, 等他们跑的时候我多买点儿, 等环境好了, 他们回来的时候, 我再卖过去
<jyfl987> imadper: 炒股的有你这种心态就好了
<imadper> jyfl987: 那个frogpad我看了个视频, 感觉那么小的一个东西, 怎么那么死贵!
<bluek> 我越来越爱上gimp啦
<imadper> jyfl987: 不炒股, 不会...
<imadper> jyfl987: 也没资本...
<imadper> bluek: 找到老婆了?
<bluek> ！！！
<imadper> bluek: 还是我记错人了?
<bluek> imadper, 这事都记得？
<bluek> imadper, 找到女朋友了哈哈哈
<imadper> bluek: 记得呀, 上次说的那么凄惨...
<imadper> bluek: 恭喜~
<bluek> imadper, 谢谢
<imadper> jyfl987: frogpad不是什么很难做出来的东西, 估计销量不好, 要不国内肯定大把的山寨, 几十一把
<ofan> bluek: 不是男朋友？
<bluek> ofan, ,我是男的
<ofan> bluek: so?
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • php5.4.3编译问题，，，找不到libcrypto.so.1.0.0？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374489 错误如下： Code: /usr/bin/ld: ext/curl/.libs/interface.o: undefined reference to symbol 'CRYPTO_set_id_callback@@OPENSSL_1.0.0' /usr/bin/ld: note: 'CRYPTO_set_id_callback@@OPENSSL_1.0.0' is defined in DSO /usr/lib/i386-linux-g …
<gfrog_working> jyfl987: 胡子叔
<huntxu> gfrog_working: 休假完的基蛙
<gfrog_working> huntxu: 另外一个胡子叔出现了。
<MeaCulpa_> http://www.9haow.cn/2012/05/13/xfv-zaqing.html
<kk> MeaCulpa_,啥网址y 史上最尴尬富婆，砸琴女炫富未遂遭围观 | 好玩吧
<bluek> 他妈的，每次在一个图层里面选区，然后再用shift+c才可以。如果用ctrl+c的话，再新建图层，gimp默认的并不是你复制时候的像素 大小。
<bluek> 可是如果用shift+c的话，以前的图片还要用，还得要重新打开。
<sjd> 有人用cactiez吗
<sjd> cactiez中文版
 * kenifanying wpa-wpa2可以用8位的密码？
<kenifanying> 少于8位
<ofan> kenifanying: 看加密算法
<kenifanying> 实验室一个路由器用的wpa-wpa2加密，密码少于8位，Linux跟android都连不上：(
<kenifanying> 需要怎么设置？
<ofan> kenifanying: 配置不对
<ofan> 直接用wpa2
<ofan> aes256
<kenifanying> NM找不到选项
<ofan> kenifanying: 路由配置
<sikao_lfs> kenifanying:可以逆向思考，你可以让别人改路由器wpa/wpa2的密码到8位或者8位以上啊。
<kenifanying> windows,iPhone都能连，老师直接无视我了
<iGnome> 密码这么长，变态的要求。mac白名单吧。基本没人会进来。
<iGnome> 给老师灌迷魂汤。
<kenifanying> windows咋连上的?
<kk> 新 其它类软件 • lubuntu12.04 ntfs-config运行失败 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374491 yousee@yousee-ubuntu:~$ ntfs-config Traceback (most recent call last): File "/usr/bin/ntfs-config", line 41, in <module> from NtfsConfig.NtfsConfig import * File "/usr/lib/pymodules/python2.7/NtfsConfig/NtfsConfig.py", line 28, in <module> import gtk.glade ImportEr …
<bluek> gimp 怎么移动选中区域？
<iGnome> 直接拖4边，4角。
<iGnome> 在选择工具的情况下，应该可以点工具栏的移动吧。
<iGnome> 然后，下面有3个小图。中间的，应该是选区。
<bluek> 不行的
<bluek> 我先接电话
<iGnome> 给钱，我就开gimp帮你看。
<ofan> 俗
<bluek> 我来了
<iGnome> ofan: 你懂啥。只有挤兑，别人才会认真去自己搞定。这么简单的事情。
<bluek> 如果直接移动就会移动整个图层，而不是选中区域。如果是点第二个，只会移动选择框，而不是移动选择框的图层。
<bluek> 第三个是路径，就不用说了。
<iGnome> 你是要选择了，然后马上移动图层？
<iGnome> 那你可以用windows的画图。
<bluek> 我想移动选中区域。
<iGnome> 这边是要剪切，/粘贴的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你用的什么笔记本？
<ofan> 可以手绘 然后扫描
<bluek> 我有一种方法是可以的，不过容易变形。
<bluek> 那就是shift+t功能
 * gfrog_working 又到每天迷糊的时间了。。。
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 今天有神马饼干啊？
<iGnome> 拖动中，就变性了？
<bluek> alt+shfit+移动就是你那个所谓的第二个，只能移动框框
<iGnome> 没这样的吧
<bluek> 算了，估计你也不懂gimp
<iGnome> 热键，就是对应下面的几种模式的
<bluek> 连shfit+t都不知道
<iGnome> 不用热键。vim的热键才记。
<bluek> 我自己摸摸吧
<iGnome> lol
<jyfl987> gimp的模式改成vi那种就好了
<jyfl987> vimp
<jyfl987> hmm
<iGnome> 那所有功能，都要排列成行列了。
<jyfl987> 那倒不是 你看 gimp的工作流无非是选定一块区域 选择相应操作
<jyfl987> 选定一块区域可以像vi那样 进入一个选择模式 也可以直接敲命令确定精确的范围
<iGnome> 用键盘移动选区，就已经困难了哦。
<jyfl987> 我感觉这比鼠标拖动精确多了
<jyfl987> 选个矩形区域应该没问题啊
<iGnome> 切换可不好搞了。
<iGnome> 经常要再选择左上角，调整啊
<iGnome> hjkl选择？
<jyfl987> iGnome: 你看  用vi模式其实比鼠标更好 比如 100j
<jyfl987> iGnome: 这样就向下100了 可比拖鼠标快
<iGnome> lol 你可以发展出这个来
<jyfl987> 等你到了差不多的区域时候 再按V进入选择模式 再微调
<jyfl987> iGnome: 我是打算做这个东西来着 lerosua不肯贡献代码 我的想法是就做个壳包装这些操作 翻译成imagemagick库的相应调用
<adam8157> jyfl987: 公司的t410
<jyfl987> adam8157: 家里也用这个？
<iGnome> 你搞清imagemagick的作用没。。。
<adam8157> jyfl987: gfrog 刚台球去了
<jyfl987> iGnome: 我就做点简单的呢
<iGnome> 。
<adam8157> jyfl987: 公司给的笔记本一直扔在家里
<jyfl987> iGnome: 复杂的等这个工具火起来再重写呗
<bluek> 有人帮我测试一下吗？
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 两个显示器怎样手绘板如何映射到第二个显示器 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374494 两个显示器怎样手绘板如何映射到第二个显示器，WACOM手绘板选项里只显示一个没有扩展的那一块显示器 统计信息: 发表于 由 cadbc — 2012-05-15 14:48
<jyfl987> iGnome: imagemagick的许多命令也好 库也好 刚好都是要求选择一块矩形区域 然后操作的
<bluek> 试试ctrl+alt+移动。
<bluek> 我不能用，我一用就变成了旋转桌面了。我装了3d
<jyfl987> adam8157: 看来你也不怎么coding的
<iGnome> 蛋蛋居然会台球。。
<jyfl987> iGnome: 要不你搞个画canvas的工具？
<jyfl987> iGnome: 用 vi按键绑定的
<iGnome> libgoo-canvas-perl 足够好了。可惜一堆死家伙，都不会perl的。 :D
<iGnome> 你去看下goo-canvas
<jyfl987> 那是写代码搞
<jyfl987> 别人要的是手动搞啊 主要是手动搞可以即时看到效果 修改什么的
<iGnome> 当然要代码
<iGnome> 难道你yy?
<iGnome> 这是手动的啊。
<iGnome> 后期拖放啥的，都带了
<jyfl987> 你不会是写一段代码 处理下 然后修改下参数 又处理下？
<iGnome> 就是shutter带的编辑功能。 nnnnd
<iGnome> 你傻了。去看看吧。
<jyfl987> 有vi模式的么？
<iGnome> 你改一个
<jyfl987> 改别人的代码有点难度 自己做反而思路清洗
<jyfl987> 清晰
<bluek> 有办法了
<iGnome> 可你至今，啥也没做出来过。
<bluek> 哈哈哈，自己摸摸果然好。
<jyfl987> 恩 我是屌丝嘛
<adam8157> jyfl987: 怎么了? 笔记本不能coding?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 没怎样
<iGnome> 你就是一个忽悠。
<iGnome> 又吹得高级。又不做
<jyfl987> 忽悠也得你蠢到去上当啊
<adam8157> jyfl987: 准备外接显示器和机械键盘, 可惜没钱啊
<jyfl987> 你不上当 别人怎么忽悠你？
<iGnome> 我会信你麽
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你瞎扯把 你没钱？那我们算什么 要饭的？
<jyfl987> 既然你没上当 我咋忽悠了？
<iGnome> 你忽悠得蛋蛋都以为你会编程了啊。
<iGnome> 你看
<jyfl987> 我本来就是编程的么
<adam8157> jyfl987: 没那么大的桌子放啊...
<iGnome> 编
<adam8157> jyfl987: 住宿条件不行
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你不是跟青蛙一起住了么
<adam8157> jyfl987: 没有啊
<jyfl987> adam8157: 额 我一直以为你们俩
<ofan> adam8157: 看来你很有钱
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你的房间多大？
<jyfl987> 我的前天晚上量了下 貌似就方形10+平米
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我是俩人用一张桌子的原因
<adam8157> jyfl987: 房间, 20+平米肯定有
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你还跟人住一个房间啊
<ofan> test
<iGnome> 蛋蛋还没当领导啊。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 还是你又泡到妞了
<kk> ofan, .. ..  ㍧ 
<jyfl987> adam8157: or 复合了？
<iGnome> 映射。。
<adam8157> jyfl987: 跟朋友合租
<mao> gnome3怎么去掉通知区域电池的图标
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你真行 我就是不想跟人住一个房间里 别扭
<adam8157> jyfl987: 是因为朋友没钱, 下次就自己租了
<Administrator__> adam8157, 有啥别有病，没啥别没钱
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 备份与恢复分区表 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374495 看到许多人因丢失分区而苦恼，只能说备份分区表是王道，而不是在丢失分区信息之后用各种工具软件想办法恢复分区表，写这个帖子顺便也把自己的分区表做个备份。 方法1.不推荐 Code: sudo fdisk -lu Quote: Dis …
<____node> ofan, 什么时候做领导了
<ofan> ____node: 你不在的时候
 * ofan 谁玩暗黑三了
<nicol> 新人报道，多多指教 ;)
<ofan> nicol: 玩不玩暗黑3
<imadper> adam8157: 其实我现在机械键盘+外接屏幕都有了... 但是等我去了贵公司, 估计就都没了...
<nicol> ofan: 啊？我只会连连看啊。。。
<adam8157> imadper: 为啥
<ofan> ...
<imadper> adam8157: 显示器是实验室的, 机械键盘太吵....
<ofan> imadper: 烧包啊 上个irc也要啥机械键盘
<nicol> adam8157: 在里面做猎头啊？
<imadper> ofan: 哥是打游戏的时候买的!
<adam8157> imadper: 办公室很多用机械键盘的, 我们组就有用青轴的
<ofan> imadper: 打游戏还用机械键盘
<imadper> adam8157: 恩, 我的也是钢板青轴...
<adam8157> nicol: 帮忙招实习生, 结果给旁边组了...
<imadper> ofan: 恩!
<ofan> imadper: 带俩脚踏板去好使emacs
<nicol> adam8157: ^_^，我也在我们学校的BBS发帖了
<imadper> ofan: 我现在用emacs也够了.. 我新手, 用不了太多功能...
<adam8157> nicol: 哪个学校?
<ofan> kde,gnome下各种提权用的提示窗口工具就尼玛好几百个
<ofan> 都太有精力了
<nicol> adam8157: 呃，烂学校，不提也罢
<ofan> nicol: 北大吧
<nicol> ofan: 鄙视北大清华的，^_^
<ofan> nicol: 我新东方的
<imadper> nicol: 一会儿马甲哥出来跟你拼命
<ofan> imadper: 谁是马甲哥
<nicol> ofan: 做饭的？
<ofan> nicol: 恩！
<imadper> ofan: maskray
<imadper> nicol: 他做饭的方式很奇特的
<ofan> nicol: 你也知道新东方是做饭的，他们都说是教人说话的
<ofan> imadper: 为什么叫马甲哥
<imadper> ofan: 不知道
<ofan> imadper: 他是你马甲》
<ofan> ？
<nicol> ofan: 今天把王垠的那个退学的拿出来看了
<nicol> 很有感觉
<imadper> ofan: 肯定不可能的. 马甲哥清华的
<imadper> ofan: 我垃圾学校的
<nicol> 所以中国哪个大学也都一样
<ofan> nicol: 毛感觉
<ofan> imadper: 来新东方吧
<imadper> ofan: 我做饭已经很好了
<ofan> imadper: 吹犇
<imadper> ofan: 你就是在新东方烹饪学校学的呕饭?
<ofan> imadper: 我这毕业设计是满汉全席
<imadper> ofan: 哥做饭很多年了~ 假期在家都是我做饭~
<imadper> ofan: .... 没那么多食材吧
<ofan> imadper: 做饭是做饭，烹饪是烹饪
<imadper> ofan: 那呕饭呢?
<ofan> imadper: 做饭是一门很大的学问好么
<jyfl987> 脚踏板用来代替esc也不错
<ofan> imadper: 做烂了就呕了
<imadper> ofan: .. 好吧~
<imadper> jyfl987: 很少用esc. esc是给那些vim党用的
<nicol> 脚踏板是什么啊？
<jyfl987> imadper: 你是emacser?
<imadper> jyfl987: 恩
<ofan> imadper: 截个图看看
<imadper> jyfl987: 我是emacsee
<imadper> ofan: 什么的图?
<____node> nicephil_, 是说emacs 恨不得给键 盘加个脚踏板，
<ofan> imadper: emacs
<imadper> 等
<jyfl987> imadper: 那你咋会被阿蛋招了去？
<____node> nicephil_, 快捷键 多
<ofan> imadper: 我考虑弄个ide
<jyfl987> 啊 搞错了 那个是imtx
<jyfl987> imtc
<ofan> 要是用不爽就算了
<imadper> jyfl987: ...
<____node> jyfl987, imtc啥，没听说过？
<ofan> vim主要是gdb集成不好
<ofan> 其他都ok
<jyfl987> ____node: 恩 股市大盘确实不好
<imadper> ofan: http://imagebin.org/212449
<imadper> ofan: 往右拉图片
<ofan> imadper: 好
<ofan> imadper: 丑
<ofan> imadper: !
<imadper> ....
<imadper> ofan: 你打算弄个什么ide?
<ofan> imadper: c/c++,python等
<ofan> 谁用urxvt和catalyst 有花屏现象的
<imadper> ofan: 自己写一个? 要能自动链接pthread/m什么之类的才好
<ofan> imadper: 用现成插件
<imadper> ofan: emacs下有吗?
<ofan> imadper: 那是automake
<imadper> ofan: ..
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • WD My Passport, 呵呵 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374496 刚买了1T的WD MyPassport usb3.0硬盘，有很拉风的锁定功能，有一个擦不掉的分区用来加密，在win下面设置了密码然后，进ubuntu就没办法unlock了…… 统计信息: 发表于 由 dongzi_24 — 2012-05-15 15:36
<imadper> ofan: 没必要这么麻烦的...
<ofan> imadper: ...你用emacs就为了上个irc?
<imadper> ofan: ..
<imadper> ofan: 怎么可能, 我还用他聊msn呢
<____node> 为毛这个频道这不wgetpaste粘贴代码，多方便啊，强烈建议帽子添加这个功能
<ofan> imadper: ...真为emacser丢人啊
<imadper> ofan: 怎么了?
<____node> 还有pastebin也很不氏
<John_Zhi> Hi,各位，我来啦
<ofan> imadper: http://i.imgur.com/2Wel6.png
<imadper> ofan: 干嘛用的?
<imadper> ofan: gvim?
<ofan> imadper: 编辑用的
<ofan> imadper: yep
<imadper> ofan: 右边还有个帮助...
<ofan> 有些插件相当好用
<imadper> ofan: 比如?
<imadper> ofan: ace-jump-mode有吗? gdb调用给力吗? 收邮件方便吗?
<ofan> command-t indent-guide pyflakes pep8
<ofan> gundo
<ofan> imadper: emacs能编辑么？
<imadper> ofan: pep8没听说过, 干嘛的?
<ofan> imadper: 验证py代码
<imadper> ofan: 哈哈~ notepad都可以~
<imadper> ofan: 不写py, 只会perl
<ofan> imadper: 也就notepad的水平
<John_Zhi> ofan, 你那系统好吓人，黑不溜秋的
<ofan> John_Zhi: 保护眼睛 懂啥
<imadper> John_Zhi: 他是`6buR5aSn5bGMCg==`
<ofan> imadper: 编辑就别vim挣了，emacs难道就是开个播放器上个irc?
<ofan> 抗忙 专业一点
<imadper> ofan: vim快, 我知道~
<imadper> ofan: 但是我不喜欢~
<imadper> ofan: 你怎么连接gdb? 其实讨论哪个好没意义, 喜欢哪个就用哪个
<ofan> imadper: 没法直接连，有很多插件gdbmgr等，用过很多，不好用
<John_Zhi> imadper, 啥意思？
<ofan> vim是单线程,而且没有很好的ipc接口
<imadper> ofan: gdb-mode => gdb-many-window
<ofan> imadper: gdb集成不容易的
<ofan> 不是开个gdb命令窗口就完事了
<imadper> ofan: 反正我用emacs里的gdb, 用起来很舒服
<ofan> imadper: 截图
<imadper> ofan: 等!
<ofan> imadper: 要单步调试，查看变量等
<imadper> ofan: 废话, 肯定有, 我都拿emacs写了三年程序了
<stardiviner> ofan: 你屏幕多大的? 图片里看起来好大啊
<ofan> imadper: 我说集成的
<ofan> 不要输gdb命令
<Gray> 嗯？这里还可以发图吗？我怎么看到的都是文字？
<ofan> stardiviner: 13xx的
<Gray> 难道是因为我用的是chatzilla?
<John_Zhi> Gray, 发的链接啦
<ofan> stardiviner: 我这看的小
<stardiviner> ofan: 1620x13xx? 还是1980x13xx?
<imadper> ofan: 肯定的
<ofan> stardiviner: 1366x768
<John_Zhi> stardiviner, 明明是1368X768嘛
<stardiviner> ofan: 只是看到你的vim打开两个窗口,还空出那么多,感觉屏幕应该很大,我的1920x1080打开vim就满了..
<John_Zhi> 我也眼花了，1366
<Gray> 哦，呵呵。
<ofan> stardiviner: 你屏幕大
<imadper> ofan: http://imagebin.org/212451
<imadper> ofan: 实时显示断点, 查看stack
<imadper> ofan: 还可以看多线程的信息
<ofan> imadper: 能解析复杂数据结构么
 * gfrog RT @Beichen: Evernote的企业文化也真赞：任何人都不设专用办公室；不鼓励员工在办公室用电话；尽量减少邮件尤其是长邮件，鼓励面谈；无限期度假政策，为鼓励员工度假，公司甚至会给员工发一千美元作为度假补助。而员工最喜欢的是：公司提供的每月两次专业家政服务。
<imadper> ofan: 跟gdb一样呀
<ofan> 数组，string等
<gfrog> evernote看起来好奇葩呀
<imadper> ofan: gdb怎么做, 就是集成在emacs里了
<ofan> imadper: gdb没这功能
<ofan> 很多ide是外挂helper
<imadper> ofan: 这个就是gdb, gdb有的, 他就有
<ofan> imadper: 这个其实gvim也行
<ofan> 不过我不喜欢开gvim
<stardiviner> imadper: 这是双屏 ? 看上去vim确实也可以
<imadper> ofan: 是吗? 我当初用vim的时候没搞出来, 就改成用emacs了
<ofan> gvim有netbeans的接口配合pyclewn啥的
<ofan> 不过那项目貌似黄了
<imadper> stardiviner: 我不知道行不行, 双屏
<stardiviner> ofan: 我也不怎么喜欢gvim,不过gvim的色彩上更加鲜艳
<ofan> 没多少人用gvim
<ofan> stardiviner: 256色
<ofan> 颜色太多有啥用
<stardiviner> ofan: terminal和gvim GUI的256色有差别
<ofan> emacs可以内嵌图看片什么的
<imadper> ofan: 可以是可以, 但是效果不好
<stardiviner> ofan: 同样一个颜色,柔和,鲜艳等都是GUI的比较好
<ofan> imadper: 是不专业
<imadper> ofan: 对呀
<John_Zhi> 只会用VI编辑简单文本的碌过
<ofan> imadper: 所以不知道emacs有毛用
<ofan> 难道来学lisp?
<stardiviner> ofan: org之类的就比较牛逼,内嵌浏览器之类的
<ofan> stardiviner: org其实替代品太多了
<imadper> ofan: 哈哈~ 什么软件都没用的~
<ofan> 现在gtd,task,todolist之类的软件太多了
<ofan> 都比org这类专业
<ofan> imadper: 没什么强项
<ofan> 不专一啊
<stardiviner> ofan: 但是集中在Emacs里的vim现在还做不到,虽然有不少script,plugin,但是还没org那么强大,有一个不比较好的还在alpha阶段
<imadper> ofan: 需要有强项吗?
<freeayu1> 问个正则表达式，， 如果要写匹配  @username  这样的，要怎么写了
<imadper> ofan: 喜欢什么就用什么喽~~
<stardiviner> ofan: 你没用过org,org确实比现在的提携gtd强,
<ofan> stardiviner: 比如啥功能
<ofan> stardiviner: 你应该试试一些比较先进的gtd软件
<stardiviner> ofan: 比如放到后台执行任务,定时提醒,
<ofan> stardiviner: 这都基本的
<imadper> freeayu1: 要中文用户名吗?
<stardiviner> ofan: 比如? 我倒是想换个好的,vimwiki的功能都没有
<ofan> stardiviner: 现在ios上的各种app都支持储存到云端了
<ofan> 还富文本
<ofan> mac和ios自动同步等
<imadper> freeayu1: 你的username里面都包含什么字符集?
<freeayu1> imadper 类似twitter的
<stardiviner> ofan: 富文本其实没必要,应为GTD的重点不在这里
<ofan> imadper: 没强项就没人用
<imadper> freeayu1: 没用过
<ofan> stardiviner: 这叫需求
<imadper> ofan: notepad的强项?
<stardiviner> 云端倒是非常好
<stardiviner> ofan: 不过org应该能实现sync之类的
<ofan> imadper: notepad也就够个基本功能
<ofan> imadper: emacs的编辑也差不多
<ofan> stardiviner: 保存到云端都是基本功能了
<imadper> ofan: 恩, 随意了~ 反正还是有人用emacs~
<ofan> imadper: 只是没人知道为什么用
<imadper> freeayu1: 就说, 里面包含英文字符/数字/下划线, 或者还有别的什么?
<stardiviner> ofan: 强项可能是能做很多事,虽然不是最好的,但是很多人很多东西不需要最好的,
<stardiviner> vim倒确实在编辑上没有比它更强的了
<freeayu1> imadper 除了你说的，还有中文
<imadper> freeayu1: 那我想想
<imadper> freeayu1: 你用的什么工具处理? 能用扩展吗?
<freeayu1> imadper ruby only
<ofan> 匹配中文就别想了
<imadper> freeayu1: 那就是perl了?
<ofan> 除非输入都是固定编码的
<imadper> ofan: \u
<stardiviner> ofan: 但是云端会涉及隐私问题,sync看似更安全
<imadper> ofan: 能匹配吧?
<ofan> imadper: 不能
<ofan> 编码可能不一样
<ofan> stardiviner: 毛隐私
<imadper> ofan: 统一到ucs-2?
<ofan> imadper: 要统一的太多了
<ofan> 编码不知道，你怎么转换
<stardiviner> ofan: 我就觉得云端肯定有隐私问题, 像我,我不会把私人的东西存储在云端,只放在手机或者电脑里
<Freeopg> ubuntu
<ofan> stardiviner: 你每时每刻的信息都会在网上留下
<Freeopg> 下面有炒股软件么
<imadper> Freeopg: 有, 论坛里见过, 去找吧
<stardiviner> 就像浏览器的跟踪一样,GTD也可以被当作一样的资料
<ofan> 注册个帐号不也得保存到服务器
<Freeopg> 好，thx
<stardiviner> 信息当然会留下,但是绝对不是任由它去
<ofan> http://www.drchip.org/astronaut/vim/align.html#Examples
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: DrChip's Alignment Tool for Vim
<ofan> 貌似抄的tabularize
<ofan> http://vimcasts.org/episodes/aligning-text-with-tabular-vim/
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: Aligning text with Tabular.vim
<kk> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • Xubuntu怎么安装字体？安装字体后乱码？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374499 Xubuntu怎么安装字体？ Google后有方法说自己建一个文件夹，比如msfont，然后把想要安装的字体放进这个文件夹，再sudo thunar 把msfont放到/usr/share/fonts/truetape/下，然后 sudo fc-cache，结果悲剧 …
<kk> 新 西北校区 • 西安邮电大学的来报到 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374503 开始学习ubuntu中。。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 zisehuainian — 2012-05-15 16:45
<iGnome> nnnd 才发现，中键点标题栏，没置底窗口功能了。
<root____1> admin
 * root____1 
<nyfair> baidu云完全没速度啊，谁说这货好来着
<palomino|working> 艳红说好?
<ywmy210> :-)
<ywmy210> hello everyone ~
<chenchacha1> 怎么做启动盘呢
<ywmy210> 启动盘创建器
<chenchacha1> 用 grub-install 呢
<ywmy210> 额。。我是来混的。。嘿嘿。。只会用那个。。
<chenchacha1> 头痛啊
<CyrusYzGTt> 點天燈吧
<ywmy210> 肚子饿了。。闪人。。
<YYOO> you ren ma?
<YYOO> wo zhe li dou shi luan ma
<NWMonster> 我了个去。。。拼音啊！1
<mah0ne> 一个输入法有问题的?
<NWMonster> hi
<YYOO> HI
<YYOO> Wo
<kk> NWMonster, 好.. .  ㍩ 
<richardlxc> hello
<YYOO> Bu
<mah0ne>  →_→
<YYOO> sign
<YYOO> deng lu bu wen ding...
<YYOO> lao tui chu
<mah0ne> 我怎么感觉看这样的拼音好吃力
<YYOO> wo zhi neng kan ying wen
<YYOO>  da jia hao
<YYOO> zhun que de shuo, w
<YYOO> wo zhi neng kan ping yin...
<mah0ne> 你需要一个翻译 ...
<YYOO> you ren jiu hao
<YYOO> gan gan jin le bie de ping dao,zen me shuo hua dou mei fang ying.
<YYOO> wo shi xiao bai,zheng zai xue xi irc
<kk> http://www.inputking.com/
<mah0ne> 要是外国人看你这   会不会也蛋疼
<nicol> 。。。。
<nyfair> YYOO: hey gay, how are you
<nicol> YYOO: 还不如直接打英语呢
<mah0ne> 我也觉得不如直接英语说
<YYOO> how art you
<nyfair> YYOO: do you love YYOOOoooooooooo?
<YYOO> How are you.
<mah0ne> 我们无聊的话还得看声调
<YYOO> Bu hao yi si wo
<YYOO> wo zi shi sui yi dai de nick
<nyfair> 囧
<mah0ne> ↓~↓
<YYOO> ben lai si xiang qu e-sim zuo  shang ren de
<nyfair> 我英语很差，求英语交流学习
<mah0ne> 我怎么看你说话比看ubuntu频道的还吃力
<YYOO>  zhe ge ke hu duan hai zai mo suo zhong
<NWMonster> 我才发现，我拼音也很差劲
<YYOO> ge wei dou shi lunuxer
<mah0ne> @NWMonster      me too
<YYOO> wo shi e-sim player...
<mah0ne> 好歹加个标点啊
<YYOO> DaJiaH
<yall> 'ls
<__node> ls
<hoxily> __node: ./ ../ .bashrc*
<__node> hoxily, 干吗，什么意思啊
<__node> nyfair, 好啊，我们天天skype,QQ,or msn语音英语？
<mah0ne> 我也得学英语了啊   太差了
<jyfl987> http://linux.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=12/05/15/086242&from=rss
<kk> jyfl987 ⇪ t: Solidot | systemd声称将启动时间减少到2秒内
<hoxily> __________aaaa: I see. I played shell emulation game with you. But you can't understood.
<palomino|working> what...........
<palomino|working> 2秒......
<palomino|working> 包括使用SSD
<palomino|working> -_-
<palomino|working> 这一条胜过其余全部
<hoxily> __________aaaa: "I see. I played shell emulation game with you. But you couldn't understand."
<qiuxuenan> 各位大大，抱歉，再次为whoopsie内存持续增加的问题打扰你们了，请问各位大大，这个问题有没有什么彻底解决的办法呀，感觉总是要随时kill也不是个办法啊
<__________aaaa> hoxily, 什么是shell emulation game,说明白点
<hoxily> __________aaaa: You type command to me. And I act like a bash shell.
<__________aaaa> qiuxuenan, 写个检测和kill的脚本啊，笨
<qiuxuenan> 哈哈哈，太有才了
<qiuxuenan> hoxily太有才了
<bluek> 英语英语？你们要学英语？
<bluek> 欢迎各位linuxer  and fans 加我的skype
<bluek> xkypdid: xhackblue
<__________aaaa> qiuxuenan, 然后放到后台去不成了么
<imadper> _hoxily_: sudo init 6
<__________aaaa> bluek, 你skype帐号是什么
<qiuxuenan> 谢谢<______________aaaa>，我刚才也刚想到是不是需要这么做，只是我不是计算机专业的，用了快一年ubuntu，但也只能算是个新手，没写过脚本呢，不会写呀
<bluek> __________aaaa,xhackblue
<mah0ne> 多看些别人写的代码就基本会写点了
<__________aaaa> qiuxuenan, 多简单的事啊，把你kill命令放进文件，再加个循环不就是了，
<mah0ne> 也不一定非得计算机专业的人就会
<qiuxuenan> 谢谢mah0ne，你说的是
<bluek> __________aaaa,你没加我啊
<_hoxily_> imadper: init: Operation not permitted
<imadper> _hoxily_: 他应该让我输入密码才对. 我都sudo了
<__________aaaa> qiuxuenan, 或者把它加到计划任务中去，好像是什么ca?ab不太清楚了
<qiuxuenan> 谢谢<__________aaaa>的提醒，我知道了，我试试看
<imadper> _hoxily_: 一看你就不是bot
<qiuxuenan> 好像是cron
<__________aaaa> __________aaaa, 你想做什么，叫我输命令给你
<bluek> imadper, 我是bot...你们问吧
<__________aaaa> _hoxily_, 你想做什么，我打命令给你
<bluek> 现在时间 北京  18:18:49秒
<__________aaaa> qiuxuenan, 记得在文件第一行加上#/bin/bash ,
<qiuxuenan> 嗯嗯，好的，谢谢提醒
<imadper> bluek: ...
<__________aaaa> bluek, ＝会加你
<bluek> imadper, 你想问什么？
<imadper> bluek: 没有, 我只想试试好犀利哥
<bluek> __________aaaa,加我？skype?我英语差
<bluek> imadper, 呵呵
<mugebjgd> ofan 在吗？
<bluek> mugebjgd, 买跳板？
<yall> bluek-bot:
<bluek> yall,有事问我师傅,kk
<__________aaaa> bluek, 我的skype ID：chenqia1
<__________aaaa> bluek, 你不加我？？？？？？？？
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 关于ubuntu的一个小问题，请大家帮忙，谢谢！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374512 刚加入ubuntu不 久，碰到很多问题，学会了google和百度，学会面对问题并想办法去解决问题，ubuntu带给了我很多烦恼和快乐，说一说我的ubuntu经历，求教大家一些问题！ 从安装ubuntu …
<gebjgd1> ofan 起床
<gebjgd1> ofn
<gebjgd1> ofan 留学生太懒了
<ofan> gebjgd1: 我就没睡
<gebjgd1> 呃
<gebjgd1> ofan 有个问题
<ofan> ？
<gebjgd1> ofan 美国有没有预付费的手机卡卖
<ofan> gebjgd1: 有
<gebjgd1> ofan 能上网的
<gebjgd1> ofan 711?
<gebjgd1> ofan 能买到？
<ofan> gebjgd1: 不知道，反正见到有卖的
<ofan> 找pre-paid
<gebjgd1> ofan ......
<ofan> 商场，营业厅都有
<gebjgd1> ofan 一般多少流量
<gebjgd1> ofan 月
<ofan> gebjgd1: 看套餐
<gebjgd1> ofan 交钱就行是吧？
<ofan> gebjgd1: 恩
<__________aaaa> _hoxily_, ä½ skype?
<bluek> 来了来了
<gebjgd1> ofan 一会儿去问下
<bluek> __________aaaa,我加你了，我刚刚不在
<__________aaaa> bluek, 你可以呼叫我，但我看不到你，
<bluek> 你再加我一次
<_hoxily_> __________aaaa: skype ? 没有。
<kk> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • Lubuntu的窗口小工具里的电量显示没有用？！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374516 永远都显示100%............ 不过电量不足时到能提示... Ubuntu装的Lxde, 不知道原版lubuntu有没有这个问题 求助啊~~~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 PithornDawn — 2012-05-15 18:40
<__________aaaa> __________aaaa, hello
<__________aaaa> bluek, 给xchat添加声音提示如此的简单
<k> kd
<bluek> 嗯嗯，我现在有点事情，手上的事情很多哈
<_______aaaa> bluek, 忙啊
<_______aaaa> 我们中国人可以最不民主了，
<_______aaaa> 在英文频里很多都是没有OP的
<hoxily> _______aaaa: what's your skype name ?
<_______aaaa> 在这里不小就会被OUT
<_______aaaa> hoxily, that is chengqia1
<_______aaaa> ofan, 还在不，一不小心，你也被摘了帽子了
<hoxily> chenqia1 ? or chengqia1 ?
<hoxily> INode_LF ?
<_______aaaa> hoxily, chengqia1
<_______aaaa> hoxily, 能听到么
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • Ubuntu终于又可以玩三国杀了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374518 系统是12.04，32位，显卡：索泰GT240，刚安装上去的时候三国杀是能玩的，用chromium浏览器打字说话时ENTER键不能用，只能用鼠标点，用firefox正常。再后来清理了一次浏览器的缓存什么的（全选上了） …
<hoxily> _______aaaa: 能。音质比QQ语音还差。
<hoxily> 断断续续的，伴有敲击桌面的噪音。
<hoxily> ——
<_______aaaa> hoxily, 悲哀
<hoxily> _______aaaa: 你听我的声音也是这样的吗？
<_______aaaa> 断断续续
<_______aaaa> hoxily, 可能带宽不给力
<houge> 各位使用ubuntu12.04的朋友，大家的/etc/下，有没有init.d文件夹？
<alvin_rxg> 有，我不用 ubuntu
<houge> 那就妥了
<_______aaaa> hoxily, 亲，还在IRC么
<bluek> 大家都在干什么呢？亲
<_______aaaa> bluek, 挊
<bluek> 我日啊，这个什么鸟字啊，打卡？
<imadper> bluek: 撸
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu12.04在grub中添加text后startx失败 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374520 我在ubuntu的引导菜单中加入text后，输入命令startx后，只出现了桌面壁纸和鼠标，而且鼠标不能移动，终端显示两行 （EE）Failed to load module "nv" (module dose not exist ,0 ) 我也不知道在文本模式里怎 …
<bluek> 下了啊
<guanhua> linux mint12:) 基于debian版的谁用过
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<alswl> 请教个问题，我的 LibreOffice 启动后，自动使用了荷兰语
<alswl> 我本地环境设置是 en_US.utf8
<imadper> 你的电脑觉得你适合学习荷兰语..
<CyrusYzGTt> 好智能的電腦
<archl> alswl: 因为你启用了荷兰语
<archl> adam8157 不是 away
<adam8157> ...
<archl> adam8157 我又有力气了，可以刷碗了
<Zertad> 这两天，被puppy linux虐得很惨。
<starlink> 想请教个关于suse的问题
<Zertad> 中文puppy linux论坛很少，而英文论坛，我英文确实不咋的，所以看着很是费劲。
<alswl> 我去查 Google 翻译才知道是荷兰语
<alswl> 我本地启用的是 en.US
<starlink> suse下面有个普通用户，但是今天不能登录了
<starlink> 我想能不能把这个用户的配置文件重置？
<Zertad> 不过puppy linux可以兼容deb包，rpm包，很神奇。
<Zertad> @可以的。
<Zertad> @starlink 可以的。
<Zertad> 看能否在tty下登陆用户？
<starlink> tty是什么
<starlink> 我可以用root登录
<starlink> 但是/home是只读的，没办法创建新用户的家目录
<______aaaa> stardiviner, console mode 就是他说的tty
<Zertad> 有live usb或者live cd就好办得多。
<starlink> 好像没有live cd
<starlink> 命令行可以登录
<Zertad> 那就命令行登陆，然后删除文件。
<starlink> 可能是之前装软件修改了环境变量，导致启动错误
<______aaaa> stardiviner, /home只读啊，好办啊，不是有个chra什么的可以改变状态么
<starlink> 删除什么文件
<stardiviner> ______aaaa: 大哥啊,你不要一次一次的补全错误啊!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<CyrusYzGTt> fedora和 debian也可以支持對方的 包格式。
<starlink> 没用过chra
<Zertad> 删除隐藏文件。
<starlink> 所有的隐藏文件？
<______aaaa> stardiviner, 我习惯于补全了，但我现在不用linux，所以想不起来是什么命令，你完全可以补全看一下嘛
<starlink> 用户主目录下的？
<Zertad> 嗯。
<______aaaa> stardiviner, chrarr好像不是
<stardiviner> ______aaaa: 你要不全的是starlink吧,不是我!!!
<______aaaa> stardiviner, ch开头的，好像rr比较多的
<starlink> 谢谢 zertad
<starlink> 明天去试试
<Zertad> 有谁折腾过puppy linux？
<mah0ne> chmod
<starlink> 我折腾过两次
<mah0ne> 或者在终端下面用touch
<mah0ne> mkdir
<starlink> 只是装了一下就删了
<______aaaa> stardiviner, mah0ne chattr -i /home就行了
<hoxily> sudo chmod +rwx /home 行不行？
<starlink> chmod不行
<stardiviner> ______aaaa: 大哥啊,不要补全我!! 再这样我 过滤掉你的名字了!!!
<Zertad> 我现在就是想在puppy linux下安装xfce
<______aaaa> 哦，原来如此，就是chattr -i  /home
<starlink> chattr能其什么效果
<mah0ne> 哦, 创建新用户的窝 ...
<______aaaa> hoxily, 必顺是chattr改变状态为不可以变更或者可变更
<mah0ne> 要那么多用户干嘛
<Zertad> chattr文件，我曾经被其虐得很惨。。。
<______aaaa> Zertad, 何必呢，
<starlink> 原来的用户不能登录，所以想创建一个新的
<Zertad> 现在我都不敢随便创建用户了。
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<Zertad> 我曾经是这样的。系统重装，没格掉/home目录，建立
<imadper> freeayu1: 你的正则表达式写出来没有?
<hoxily> chattr Description:    Utilities & library to manipulate ext2/3/4 filesystems
<imadper> freeayu1: 刚我试了一下, \w可以支持unicode
<imadper> freeayu1: 但是貌似php等其他语言就不行
<starlink> chattr -i完了要不要再+i
<qiuxuenan> #!/bin/bash
<qiuxuenan> while(1)
<qiuxuenan> do
<qiuxuenan> 	i=`ps -C whoopsie -o size | grep -v SIZE`
<qiuxuenan> 	if($i > 10000)then
<qiuxuenan> 		sudo pkill -9 whoopsie
<kk> qiuxuenan:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<starlink> pidgin现在不能登录freenode了吗
<______aaaa> kk, 给他一次机会吧
<kk> ______aaaa, 我没有给。  ㍬ 
<mah0ne> ←_←
<starlink> 你们都用什么登录的irc
<Flywater> empathy
<starlink> 我的pidgin怎么登录不了
<Zertad> 我现在是手机登陆
<starlink> 需要特殊设置吗
<______aaaa> adam8157, 为啥没op了呢，还T我吗？
<Flywater> 网络有问题
<adam8157> ______aaaa: ?
<Zertad> ipeta
<______aaaa> adam8157, 蛋蛋，你的领导权呢
<starlink> 搞SUSE搞了一下午也没搞定，可悲的是机柜不能上网，还得我跑来跑去的上网查资料
<mah0ne> 这是有多大仇?
<starlink> 难道是我的pidgin设置问题？
<Zertad> opera开始干掉其irc和BT功能了。曾经的神器也开始向chrome靠拢了。
<Flywater> 没有经历维护
<Flywater> 精力
<Flywater> 再说也没多少人用那两个鸡肋功能
<Zertad> opera的irc功能我经常用，但是BTg
<Zertad> 但是BT功能我一次没用过。
<Zertad> 手机打字很郁闷，老是打错，抱歉。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • /home的大小不够了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374521 怎么增加，正好电脑里还有没用的空闲没分区的磁盘空间，求具体操作 统计信息: 发表于 由 谁又谁 — 2012-05-15 20:42
<Flywater> opera 11.6x在linux上相当蛋疼，经常在视频网站崩溃
<Zertad> flash崩溃，我已经习惯了。
<Flywater> 在linux上还是火狐好
<starlink> 没错
<Zertad> 但是火狐，我是怎么也用不习惯。
<starlink> 装插件就好了
<Zertad> 我还是最喜欢opera，其次是chrome。
<starlink> 最常用的手势、标签
<starlink> 个人觉得chrome的插件不如火狐
<Zertad> 两天前折腾过chromium os，但是flash插件不知如何安装，遂放弃。
<starlink> 用什么折腾
<Zertad> U盘
<starlink> 普通的本可以吗
<______aaaa> Zertad, firefox加个过滤广告，看电影最爽
<Zertad> 把镜像文件dd到U盘，从U盘启动即可。
<Zertad> 启动速度蛮快的。
<Zertad> 镜像文件可以google。很多
<______aaaa> Zertad, 我的镜像从来只从mirror.163.com上下，超快
<Zertad> www.murga-linux.com/puppy
<alvin_rxg> Title: Puppy Linux Discussion Forum :: Index - Puppy Linux Discussion Forum (@ murga-linux.com)
<Zertad> 英文论坛果然很专业。但对我的英文能力是个考验。
<starlink> empathy装完只有一个jabber协议？
<starlink> 装了telepathy-idle也没有irc
<starlink> 怎么回事
<kenifanying> stardiviner, 退出桌面重新进去看看？
<stardiviner> starlink: 你的名字和我这么像啊, 这么多人都只补全我的名字???
<stardiviner> 还是以前的名字好啊, 以前大写开头的Evanescence就不会有人补全错,
<stardiviner> 我今天是运气好还是不好捏....
<alvin_rxg> 还是我这名字好啊，就没人出错过
 * Cherrot 我又想起了和 ChanServ 搞基的岁月
<Zertad> 我名字应该预算
<Zertad> 我名字应该也是不会有人补全错的。
<stardiviner> alvin_rxg: 你的名字有人如果是alvi开头的,后面的字母在n前面,人家一按,看都不看清楚,直接补全了
<starlink> 呵呵
<starlink> 我今天运气不好，不知道你运气怎么样
<Zertad> 可惜我手机上的irc客户端不支持补全。
<stardiviner> tab按照字母先后来的,无论谁,其实概率应该是一样的. 52个大小写字母一样的概率
<stardiviner> Zertad: irc不补全就是个废品
<Cherrot> stardiviner: 考虑上统计学就不是简单概率的问题了 :D
<starlink> 我用webirc
<starlink> 不知道怎么补全
<stardiviner> 不过貌似这结论现在不正确了,因为有人就算有补全,还经常出错
<starlink> stardiviner: 哦
<Cherrot> starlink: 难道不是TAB?
<stardiviner> starlink: google webirc tab completion
<Zertad> 我用的是simpleIRC，果然很simple。
<starlink> stardiviner: i see
<stardiviner> starlink: 或者是ctrl-I
<starlink> Zertad: 哦
<starlink> 是的
<starlink> 链接freenode要翻墙吗
<starlink> 怎么empathy登不进来
<Zertad> 不需要吧应该。
<stardiviner> Cherrot: 嗯... 的确, 再考虑个人的心情, 还有基因造成的手指的生物特征,这些差不多可以和量子概率相比了
<Cherrot> stardiviner: 擦……
<starlink> stardiviner: 你是搞基。。。。因的？
<stardiviner> Cherrot: 哈哈, 结果和原因不是单一对应,而是多对多,这样才叫复杂
<stardiviner> starlink: 你是基因吧,也就是说,我是搞你的, 嘿嘿
<Zertad> 。。。
 * Cherrot roylez 是关机了还是被踢了？
<Cherrot> hamo_web: 主席关机了么？还是被城管踢了 :D
<starlink> 今天没一件事顺利，不玩了，empathy登不进来
<hamo_web> Cherrot: 我也不知道啊...这得问无节操城管 adam8157
<adam8157> hamo_web: 教授白天找你呢
<adam8157> hamo_web: 你联系下他
<hamo_web> adam8157: 估计是tj面基会的事情...
<adam8157> hamo_web: en
<hamo_web> adam8157: 居然不在...gtalk看看吧...
<starlink> see you
<adam8157> hamo_web: 要电话不
<hamo_web> adam8157: 你还有教授的电话？
<adam8157> hamo_web: sure
<hamo_web> adam8157: 这好机油...
<Cherrot> adam8157 果然基友……
<adam8157> ...
<hceasy> 叶子在么 ？
 * adam8157 最近报了好多bug啊...
<hceasy> 论坛让一无聊的家伙跟黑了。
 * hamo_web 主席不在了晚上都没有图和视频看了...
<Cherrot> hamo_web: 是啊 寂寞
<Cherrot> hceasy: 哦？
<adam8157> hceasy: 哦? 我这里打开很慢
<hceasy> Cherrot: http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=374524&p=2739521#p2739521
<kk> hceasy ⇪ ti: 水区水贴? • Ubuntu中文论坛
<hceasy> adam8157: 有人可以看到 我这里是速度慢。
<Cherrot> hceasy: 不同的人不一样的结果。。 奇怪   速度较慢，但没问题
<adam8157> hamo_gd: 蛤蟆_滚蛋?
<hamo_gd> adam8157: 嚓...graduate design...
<Cherrot> hamo_paper: 研究啥子课题？
<hamo_paper> Cherrot: bios
<Cherrot> hamo_paper: 哦 听起来很蛋疼...
<hamo_paper> Cherrot: 确实很蛋疼...
<Administrator__> 论坛怎么回事？
<Cherrot> Administrator__: 你是哪的IP？
<Cherrot> 是不是攻击的CDN服务器？
<Administrator__> cherrot,  网吧
<Cherrot> Administrator__: 我的意思是地区……
<zenghao> Hello
<Cherrot> Administrator__: 因为我这访问木问题
<kk> zenghao, 好.. .  ㍭ 
<nicol> hi, veryone
<zenghao> 现在有没有同学的google.com.hk不能正常使用？
<alvin_rxg> Title: Google (@ google.com.hk)
<nicol> 都是藩墙的状态把
<zenghao> 成都网通，现在google的服务大部分都不能使用，包括手机上的
<Cherrot> zenghao: 我一直用hosts的办法
<zenghao> 我刚才翻出去了
<zenghao> 嘿嘿
<zenghao> 试过用百度，但是有时候搜的结果太不靠谱
<Zertad> 我是不稳定状态。有时很快就连接上了，有时半天连不上
<zenghao> hosts有可以用的IP吗？
<alvin_rxg> zenghao: http://code.bulix.org/a6fc55-81494?raw
<zenghao> 试试，谢谢
<alvin_rxg> http://code.bulix.org/3aysc4-81495?raw
<z2342342> alvin_rxg: google出来的链接经常过不去，咋办
<alvin_rxg> 自己想办法
<z2342342> alvin_rxg: ...
<Cherrot> alvin_rxg: 又学到一个命令~
<alvin_rxg> Cherrot: 啥
<Cherrot> alvin_rxg: ... dig 啊
<alvin_rxg> ..
<alvin_rxg> traceroute
<nicol> 真爱生命，远离百度
<zenghao> ok了，非常感谢
<alvin_rxg> 中文内容还是百度强
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • 更新了内核后不能挂载Ｕ盘，重启后好了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374528 RT 其实这是一个很长时间的问题，这次的想解决这个问题，网上没有看到有人有同样的问题 来问问大家，有没有解决办法，或有同样的情况。 我用pacman -Syu 更新了内核，之后U盘不能挂载， …
<Cherrot> alvin_rxg: 我咋没觉出来 哪一方面呢
<Cherrot> alvin_rxg: 最直观的感觉就是用百度一搜先是一大片百度空间百度百科的东西……
<alvin_rxg> :|
<z2342342> 百度百科里经常出现一些莫名奇妙的东东
<Cherrot> :D
<Cherrot> 莫名其妙的东东~
<z2342342> 中级Geek  使用Notepad或者VI写一些回信；http://baike.baidu.com/view/137152.htm
<kk> z2342342,啥网址y Geek_百度百科
<alvin_rxg> noteapad ???
<alvin_rxg> *notepad ???
<alvin_rxg> 你妈！别毁了 geek 这个词
<Cherrot> notepad 是什么？能吃么
<z2342342> 百度百科果然很莫名其妙
<z2342342> “超级Geek 　　穿着内衣坐在电脑前，直到凌晨，一如既往；” 这句话感觉很。。。
<Zertad> 。。。
<z2342342> 如果是女的，那该多好。
<Zertad> 伪geek飘过
<z2342342> http://baike.baidu.com/view/137152.htm
<alvin_rxg> > restart
<alvin_rxg> > reboot
<kk> alvin_rxg, 不要玩机器人
<alvin_rxg> > reset
<z2342342>  > quit
<nicol> 哈哈
<sdfdf> zhou 81
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 关于默认程序的设置 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374532 我在官网下载了adobe reader进行安装，想把adobe reader设置为默认的PDF阅读器。但是右键发现没有adobe reader这个选项。如图。 屏幕截图.png 向各位大侠请教一下怎么把adobe reader设置为默认的PDF阅读器？ 统计信息: …
<sdfdf> 在？
<shellex> 哼切呸
<shellex> 哥用上KDE了
<shellex> Gnome去死吧
<z2342342> shellex: 你是男的？
<Zertad> shellex的身份是迷
<Zertad> shellex以前不是用gnome3的吗？
<shellex> gnome3伤透我的心了
<z2342342> 日，连个在线看电影的网站都没有，
<mao> 自从用gnome3,cpu的load基本没下过1.0
<Zertad> youku.com不算吗？
<alvin_rxg> Title: 优酷-中国第一视频网站,提供视频播放,视频发布,视频搜索 - 优酷视频 (@ youku.com)
<z2342342> 看会儿狂暴飞车都删节，日
<z2342342> Zertad: 优酷已经从良了
 * z2342342 要看激情画面，不是删节画面，这不是逼我下种子吗
<mao> 感觉gnome3的效果一点都不流畅，没有compiz的效果好
<z2342342> gnome2的飘过
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 12.04里面没有新立德？！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374533 RT 想删除几个软件 没找到新立德。。。。 是本身就没有吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 litangttd — 2012-05-15 22:49
<Zertad> 我用puppy linux，自带的jwm流畅至极，但是难看啊！
<Zertad> 想折腾xfce。但是找不到包。
<z2342342> google又抽风了
<z2342342> 日死GFW,强烈建议把天朝网络干掉吧
<CyrusYzGTt> 表示我的cpu在gnome3遇到過
<z2342342> CyrusYzGTt: 你没挂？
<nicol> 大家知道RHEL里面的Sans，是什么字体不啊？
<z2342342> CyrusYzGTt: 还以为你挂了，
<nicol> xfce看得发虚
<z2342342> http://www.baidu.com/s?wd=sb&rsv_bp=0&rsv_spt=3&inputT=800
<kk> z2342342,啥网址y 百度搜索_sb
<z2342342> 世博会简称：sb
<z2342342> 　SB通常被作为Symbian操作系统的简称
<Andy_> HI.有人吗?
<z2342342> 没
<Guest19764> 见鬼了..
<sdfd> 有人在吗？
<sdfd> 管理员在不？
<sdfd> 呼叫管理员
<nicol> 干嘛？
<MeaCu1pa> 擦，硬盘坏道好多，fsck -a搞不定
<z2342342> ofan: 你帽子咋没了？
<MeaCu1pa> 难道ext4真不如reiser。。。
<a> topic
<Guest48727> hello
<kk> Guest48727, 好.. .  ㍯ 
<Guest48727> 这么晚还这么多人？
<blambin> 技术问题
<z2342342> 要不当个基佬，要不当个百合
<sdfd> 呼叫管理员
<blambin> 有没有办法用gtalk 的xmpp trasport 把这个群绑定在gtalk上
<Guest48727> 呵。。。ubuntu的背包不知有得团没。
<sdfd> 有没管理员在？
<sdfd> 谁知道管理员怎么联系？
<xiamx> blambin, 理论上是可以
<CyrusYzGTt> 。。
<yunfan> x
 * xiamx 一会儿考物理了 祝我好运吧
<z23r42342> xiamx: 米国？
<xiamx> z23r42342, 的上面
<z23r42342> xiamx: 对地理不是很理解
<z23r42342> alvin_rxg: http://184.164.143.126/
<xiamx> z23r42342, 加拿大
<z23r42342> alvin_rxg: 这个网站挂了？
<z23r42342> xiamx: 哦
<z23r42342> caleb-: 召唤大师
<xiamx> z23r42342, 人刚搭好apache你咋能说挂了呢
<z23r42342> xiamx: 没挂，现在打开了。。。
<z23r42342> xiamx: 刚才是更新吗？刚才打不开，然后直接用它的ip，就提示apache的it works
<xiamx> z23r42342, 俺也不知
<z23r42342> youtube的视频里出现了优酷的标志
<z23r42342> 。
<z23r42342> test
<kk> z23r42342, .. ..  ㍯ 
<sdfd> 人呢？
<sdfd> z23r42342
<z23r42342> sdfd: .
<sdfd> zai  ?
<sdfd> 管理员在吗？
<z23r42342> sdfd: 最上面那个就是管理员
<z23r42342> sdfd: ...
<z23r42342> alvin_rxg: 有人找你
<sdfd> 他在不在的？
<z23r42342> alvin_rxg: 管理员有人找你
<sdfd> 洗刷刷睡了吧
<sdfd> 管理员在吗？
<alvin_rxg> 管理员不在
<sdfd> 你是啊
<alvin_rxg> 管理员不在
<alvin_rxg> 管理员不在
<sdfd> 急call啊
<stardiviner> sdfd: 你要上厕所?
<sdfd> 不在也得在啊
<alvin_rxg> 我觉得他要找 freenode 的 staff
<sdfd> 莫青萍
<sdfd> 这个谁，也没联系方式
<alvin_rxg> 你女朋友？
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: telnet连过去后，怎么传文件？
<alvin_rxg> LOL_: 不知道。这古老的东西
<sdfd> 这个人是注册ubuntu.org.cn的
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: ...
<alvin_rxg> Title: Home | Ubuntu (@ ubuntu.org.cn)
<shellcmd> 还好，可以输入中文…
<LOL_> shellcmd: telnet连过去后怎么传文件？
<sdfd> 是我进错了吗？
<alvin_rxg> 版主不在
<sdfd> 联系方式
<alvin_rxg> 自己论坛联系
<stardiviner> alvin_rxg: 版主叫莫青萍?
<sdfd> 网站被黑了啊
<shellcmd> 不太会用～抱歉那位同学
<sdfd> 莫青萍是注册用的饿名字
<LOL_> shellcmd: 你的nick里可是有shell+cmd呀，大侠
<alvin_rxg> forum.ubuntu.org.cn 可以访问的呀
<sdfd> scp 文件 ip:/下面
<alvin_rxg> 人家说的是 telnet
<sdfd> 是刷了几次才好吧
<alvin_rxg> 对，刷了0次
<sdfd> 你有没有QQ
<sdfd> 我发图你看
<shellcmd> 坏菜、这软件不太会用，请无视我发的东西…
<shellcmd> 还好，可以输入中文…
<alvin_rxg> sdfd: imagebin.org
<sdfd> 什么镜象
<sdfd> QQ发你图啊，我要去洗刷刷了
<shellcmd> 手机上irc得有多苦逼啊
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 今天晚上咋这么安静
<alvin_rxg> 因为他们都有女人了
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 。。。你没女人？
<alvin_rxg> 所以只能静静的，静静的，静静的呆在角落里
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: ...你啥时候回来
<alvin_rxg> 不知道哇
<wobu> 高手，总是比较孤独的。。
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: www.youtube.com/watch?v=6LcanOyS6KA
<alvin_rxg> Title: dido-white flag (live at brixton academy) - YouTube (@ youtube.com)
<alvin_rxg> 为啥你能访问 u2b ？
<yunfan> exit
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: ?
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 三年前听过stan
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: eminem ft dido那首stan,
<stardiviner> 404 是啥意思? 为什么单单这个resolv 无法下载? http://ompldr.org/vZHJjag
<alvin_rxg> stardiviner: 你得先 update 一下
<LOL_> stardiviner: 你试试把那个cn去掉
<stardiviner> LOL_: 我原本是猜是不是cn的源单单不让下载resolve的,因为其他的包都能下载,唯独这个不行
<stardiviner> update 也还是不行
<stardiviner> 难道是我小人之心了? chin-\a不让我正确resolv?
<stardiviner> 算了, 明天换成main, 今天睡觉,
<LOL_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rk-7Ql_5fZo&feature=related
<kk> LOL_,啥网址y YouTube - Jay-Z feat. Eminem - Renegade Live (Official HD Video)
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: !time
<LOL_> gebjgd: .
<alvin_rxg> Avril Lavigne - Knockin' On Heaven's Door
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 你啥时候也喜欢这种类型了，猥琐的大叔，
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o22eIJDtKho
<kk> LOL_,啥网址y YouTube - Johnny Cash - 'Hurt"
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 这种才应该是你的菜
<LOL_> Johnny Cash
<LOL_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7NJqUN9TClM&feature=fvwp
<kk> LOL_,啥网址y YouTube - The Band Perry - If I Die Young
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 撸完管没？
<LOL_>  > “ CyrusYzGTt 撸完管没\n" * 7
<LOL_>  > " CyrusYzGTt 撸完管没? \n" * 7
<kk> LOL_,  CyrusYzGTt 撸完管没? CyrusYzGTt 撸完管没? CyrusYzGTt 撸完管没? CyrusYzGTt 撸完管没? CyrusYzGTt 撸完管没? Cyru
<LOL_> kk: 你反应迟钝。。。
<LOL_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=acvIVA9-FMQ&feature=topics
<kk> LOL_,啥网址y YouTube - Jason Mraz & Colbie Caillat - Lucky (Video)
<LOL_> 3年前的歌。。。
<alvin_rxg> 有 cash ?
<LOL_> 。。。
<LOL_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E0oyglKjbFQ&ob=av2e
<kk> LOL_,啥网址y YouTube - Colbie Caillat - I Do
<LOL_> 去年夏天的歌
<LOL_> channel V是个不错的台，因为收不到MTV...
<alvin_rxg> 我没流量…
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 啥流量？
<alvin_rxg> 网络流量
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: ...你们那是限流量不限时？
<alvin_rxg> Hollande 的飞机……中闪电了
<LOL_> 刚登上宝座就造雷劈，看来此贼当不长呀，唉
<LOL_> mayli: 那个引擎的种子的下载功能搞了没
<LOL_> 睡觉去
<LOL_> 各位晚安
<flystom> 請問一下，xubuntu中mousepad得配置文件在那裏
<flystom> 關於解決mousepad軟碼的問題
<ofan> 此奥  为毛没帽子了
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 被chanserv摘帽是咋回事
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/187387.htm
<kk> ofan ⇪ ti: systemd声称将启动时间减少到2秒内_Linux_cnBeta.COM
<alvin_rxg> 新世纪福音战士里边的 Nerv 原来是德语的 Nerv ... =.=
<\b> knownbad:  老坏
<knownbad> @@~
<ofan> http://www.douban.com/online/11032369/
<kk> ofan,啥网址y 豆瓣第一届美喵大赛
<ofan> 那个好多下划线的到底是什么人物？
<ofan> knownbad: 买d3了么
<knownbad> 那个d3？
<ofan> diablo
<knownbad> 没，我穷人。
<ofan> knownbad: 多穷
<ofan> knownbad: 海景房有几套？
<knownbad> Wallpaper 好几个。
<knownbad> Faceboook 快上市了，去申请没？
<ofan> knownbad: 怎么申请
<ofan> 手上没钱，买不了几股吧
<ofan> http://www.douban.com/group/topic/29571359/
<kk> ofan,啥网址y 曾经崇拜的大牛给非法移民代考被判刑了。。。
<knownbad> 说的是工作？
<ofan> knownbad: 晕 不是说买股票？
<knownbad> Over priced.
<ofan> http://www.bbc.co.uk/ukchina/simp/uk_education/2012/05/120509_edu_cambridge_chinese.shtml
<kk> ofan,啥网址y BBC UKChina - 留学英伦 - 剑桥中国学生替非法移民考试被判刑
<knownbad> 贪不分好坏贵贱，只你怎么控制而已。
<knownbad> 看到了。
<alvin_rxg> 然後呢？家長又去送錢了？
<knownbad> 要是抢劫逃得过我早去抢了。　　我也不是没贪念过。
<knownbad> 不想被抓就省点用。
<alvin_rxg> 人都一樣。 :)
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 送钱有毛用
<knownbad> 在外装孬总比在里面被桶屁眼好。
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 不是……偶是說像上次美國那強姦時間
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 你曾经在美国犯案？
<knownbad> 佩服。
<alvin_rxg> 哪裏哪裏
<knownbad> 你喜欢白的还是黑的？
<ofan> knownbad: +1
<alvin_rxg> 黃的
<alvin_rxg> 如果沒有狐臭的話，白的也不錯
<knownbad> 那还需要跑那么远吗？　　在国内干就好了。
<knownbad> 我都跑去湖北娶了。
<alvin_rxg> :|
<knownbad> 当初到没想娶老中。
<ofan> http://www.bilibili.tv/video/av267524/
<kk> ofan,啥网址y 爆笑，测试夜视仪，不小心拍到啪啪啪。 - 嗶哩嗶哩 - ( ゜- ゜)つロ 乾杯~
<ofan> 我靠，在野战！！
<knownbad> 那有人测试还开灯的？
<knownbad> 热影像不是夜视镜。
<knownbad> 还是看不出。
<fivesheep_> knownbad: 后悔了吧
<fivesheep_> knownbad: 娶了个老中, 等于娶了她全家
<knownbad> 倒是觉得应该试试外籍女子。。。呵呵
<knownbad> 这没，但文化和语言。。。。
<fivesheep_> 你有逍遥棒, 她有神仙洞. 语言文化次之
<knownbad> 但那也只是10分钟的事，其他时候呢？
<ofan> knownbad: 在最后
<fivesheep_> knownbad: 你就这点能耐?
<ofan> 10分钟....
<knownbad> 我老实啊。
<fivesheep_> 割包皮吧. 能延长时间
<fivesheep_> 一天可以很多个10分钟的...
<ofan> 。。。。
<fivesheep_> 不过, 最理想状态还是.  一天就是一日, 一日就是一天
<knownbad> 割包皮很痛的。
<ofan> knownbad: 打麻药
<knownbad> 你干脆拿菜瓜布来搓着训练。
<fivesheep_> knownbad: help desk 其实是干什么的
<fivesheep_> 前几天看到一个 help desk的职位, for mac的
<ofan> 前台
<knownbad> 刚刚去弄杯咖啡。
<knownbad> Helpdesk 就是 Desktop support。
<knownbad> 除了 Server 都是你干的。  但有时也兼点 Server management。  看公司环境。
<knownbad> 装机，连线，打印机，电话，传真机 and so on.
<knownbad> IT 的基层。
<knownbad> 你也可试试 junior sysadmin 或是 noc engineer。
<knownbad> 不过如何先拿到手做了一阵子有了资历后再继续找其他的。
<knownbad> 有些职位可能可以 telecommute.
<fivesheep_> oh
<knownbad> 你不是有 coding experience 吗？  为何不直接找 programming position?
<fivesheep_> knownbad: programming position的硬性要求比较多. 学位之类
<knownbad> 你的要求高吗？  可以试试。  让他们拒绝你而不要自个拒绝自己。
<knownbad> 反正他们会测试你的。
<fivesheep_> knownbad: 也是
<knownbad> 把你以前干过什么写上去，搞不好软件正需要 localization。
<knownbad> 你就这么上了。
<knownbad> 我们公司中文的 localization 是个美国白人。　他的中文比我还好。
<fivesheep_> knownbad: 是不是阿.. 你中文太烂?
<knownbad> 是啊。
<knownbad> 我一生的写照。
<Areckx> 嗜好是好吗？
<ofan> ...
<Areckx> http://code.bulix.org/19xl0i-81505
<ofan>  让他们拒绝你而不要自个拒绝自己。 knownbad +1
<fivesheep_> knownbad: 爽.. 今天省了两千五
<knownbad> 我赔了。
<knownbad> 怎么了？
<knownbad> 你卖了屁股？
<fivesheep_> knownbad: 之前家里装了个heatpump, 然后同时升级了电力服务（100amp -> 200amp). 原来花费是10300. 今天最终付款的时候说 政府又多给2500 作为能源减排的奖励
<kk>  06:18
<fivesheep_> 之前给了1200.. 再给2500
<fivesheep_> 哈哈
<knownbad> 这是旧闻。
<fivesheep_> 预算开支少了2500
<knownbad> 但现在还有倒是稀奇。
<fivesheep_> knownbad: 西雅图在推 heatpump
<knownbad> 我以为 rebate 早花光了。
<fivesheep_> 我家原来是用oil的
<knownbad> Natural gas?
<fivesheep_> oil
<knownbad> Electric 怎么省呢？
<fivesheep_> heatpump阿
<fivesheep_> 还能当冷气用
<knownbad> 怎么不装 Solar panel？
<fivesheep_> 不知道为什么 这不流行这个. 可能是成本高
<knownbad> 国内的太阳能热水器就蛮好的。
<knownbad> 在加州尤其适合。
<fivesheep_> knownbad: 我就是说那种
<fivesheep_> knownbad: 但美国似乎很少见
<knownbad> 我见过些但在 Homedepot 见过。
<fivesheep_> knownbad: 我们来开公司干这个吧
<knownbad> 能拿到 Engergy saving 的认证就好办了。
<knownbad> 我又没钱。
<fivesheep_> Taiwanese Veteran Solar System <-- 这个公司名字如何
<knownbad> Fiveship Energy Inc.
<knownbad> 五羊能。
<ofan> 有钱人
<knownbad> Have Money Inc.  有钱能。
<knownbad> 你太有才了。
<ofan> ...
<ofan> knownbad: 要咨询fax form之类的问题一般都去哪？
<ofan> nnnd 让我去问tax professional,上哪找去
<knownbad> 怎么知道。  fax or tax?
<ofan> tax
<knownbad> Go to irs.gov if tax form.
<ofan> ..
<knownbad> Where else?
<knownbad> Your question is too broad.
<ofan> i need to fill a tax form and send it to google for getting paid, donno which form i should fill
<knownbad> Oh, yeah.  Eligibility to work.
<ofan> already got the permission for working(CPT)
<knownbad> Do you have I-9 done?
<ofan> http://www.google-melange.com/gsoc/document/show/gsoc_program/google/gsoc2012/studentinfo#us
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: Accepted Student Information
<ofan> no ssn yet, I might need to get one before filling anything
<knownbad> There is mention of W9?
<ofan> yes
<ofan> but not sure
<knownbad> You should use W9 unless you earn over $600 then Google would issue your 1099.
<knownbad> They're under Students Based in the United States paragraph.
<ofan> I earn over $600
<knownbad> Use W8-BEN if no TIN/SSN.
<ofan> sure?
<knownbad> If you are not able to obtain a TIN or SSN, please contact Carol Smith  off-list so we can discuss which form you should supply to Google. In  some cases, you will need to return an IRS form W8-BEN (download, PDF).
<knownbad> So perhaps you do have someone to talk to abuot which tax form.
<ofan> alright
<knownbad> Contact Carol Smith 1st.
<knownbad> Google will probably just need TIN/SSN but that's up to you which you may provide.
<knownbad> You would be eiligible for SSN if you've filed CPT.
<knownbad> Probably easier wen you search for job if you have SSN.
<knownbad> when.
<ofan> yeah, I got it yesterday
<ofan> and the ISSS advisor told me they cannot give me SSN because i don't work in the school
<knownbad> Um, maybe somethng has changed.  Usually you'd go to SSO.
<ofan> sso?
<knownbad> https://secure.ssa.gov/apps6z/FOLO/fo001.jsp
<kk> knownbad,啥网址y Local Office Search
<kk> knownbad,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<ofan> I went there last week, before I got the CPT
<ofan> and got refused
<ofan> shiiiiiiii
<knownbad> You jumped the gun...
<knownbad> Make sure you have everything properly documented since you plan to stay in US.
<knownbad> American officials would like you to have everything documented when you apply.
<ofan> knownbad: yeah
<ofan> now the problem is the nearest ssn office is too far, and i have no car
<ofan> shiiiiiii
<knownbad> Try some student body or community body offering group ride.
<knownbad> Or mail in but I tend to suspect possible missing document from USPS.  So I'd suggest going in person especially with original documents at stake.
<_____aaaa> hello
<kk> _____aaaa, 好.. .  ㍟ 
<_____aaaa> ChanServ, 被人踢出很不好受
<ofan> _____aaaa: 蛋疼？
<_____aaaa> ofan, 蛋蛋疼
<ofan> _____aaaa: 割了
<_____aaaa> ofan, 你来，我帮你割了先
<ofan> _____aaaa: 你给我机票
<_____aaaa> 成来，你来了我报销
<ofan> 报个毛销
<ofan>  [_____aaaa] is logged in as Inode_LF
#ubuntu-cn 2012-05-16
<gehaowu> gnupg怎么用私钥加密啊。。。
<gehaowu>  就是发出去让别人用公钥解
<ofan> gehaowu: 默认就是
<ofan> gehaowu: gpg -r ID -e
<ofan> ID是接收者的公钥ID
<gehaowu> 不会哇。。。
<gehaowu> 我的意思是不指定收件人，任何人有我公钥都可以解
<gehaowu> [root@7axu ~]# gpg -d AboutMe.asc
<gehaowu> gpg: 由 4096 位的 RSA 密钥加密，钥匙号为 EAEDF260、生成于 2011-12-25
<gehaowu>       “XiaoQI Ge <xiaoqi@7axu.com>”
<gehaowu> gpg: 解密失败：私钥不可用
<gehaowu> [root@7axu ~]#
<kk> gehaowu:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<ofan> gehaowu: 你没有私钥
<ofan> gehaowu: 你用别人的公钥加密，别人用私钥解密
<ofan> gehaowu: 你可以用自己的公钥加密，然后再解密，但是别人要用你的私钥才能解密
<ofan> lool
<shellcmd> ？
<shellcmd> 正好说到密钥，有没有人在用sourceforge的ssh？我的一直是公钥在网站里面update on a delay
<ofan> 具体一点
<ofan> tenzu: 疼疼好
<shellcmd> 这软件真心难用、对话还得慢慢打用户名
<ofan> shellcmd: 笨了吧 打前几个字母，然后按tab
<tenzu> ofan: yo
<ofan> tenzu: yo
<tenzu> ofan: 你是天天在啊
<shellcmd> ofan: 我正在用手机，nokia键盘机，还不是全键盘…
<ofan> tenzu: 服务器挂机的
<ofan> shellcmd: 奥 手机应该也有这功能，绑定到别的键了可能
<shellcmd> ofan: 那就费事了，还不如慢慢打…可以自造词（英文词）
<ofan> 以前用过一个是按音量键补全
<shellcmd> ofan: 哦，还有这回事
<shellcmd> 有个选项有个S_Nicks，列出了所有人的用户名…有些选项，应该是可以用的，不过不常用
 * shellcmd slaps yall around a bit with a large Nokia 5320 
<shellcmd> 混乱了
<wangtao> ubuntu 有适合中国小朋友用的拼音学习程序吗？ 大神们指导一下
<mayli> wangtao: 例如？
<wangtao> mayli, 例如声母，韵母发音，书写方式格式
<wangtao> mayli, 读音的分解，例句例词
<mayli> wangtao: win下有是吧？
<mayli> wangtao: 据我所知，ubuntu貌似没有
<ofan> wangtao: 自己写个
<ofan> wangtao: 书写不好弄
<wangtao> mayli, 是的，我想win下的程序太不稳定，或者广告太多，适合中国小朋友的学习软件不太多，或许其他版本的linux有，不知道那些小学的linux系统，是不是可以授权
<mayli> wangtao: 这类程序，往往是win下比较多，如果要是开发的话也会优先选取跨平台支持的语言例如java，所以这个跟linux貌似关系不大
<ofan> wangtao: 其实貌似wps就可以
<wangtao> 主要是不要养成WIN下的依赖，实在win下广告和使用性太不好，找过不太好用
<wangtao> ofan, wps ?
<ofan> wangtao: 金山wpa
<ofan> wangtao: 金山wps
<ofan> wangtao: 兼容office的
<ofan> ..
<ofan> http://www.douban.com/photos/album/71476901/
<kk> ofan,啥网址y Cherry的相册-恭喜方舟子、罗玉凤喜结连理！
<wangtao> ofan, 不是编辑软件吗？带拼音学习吗？
<wangtao> ofan, linux下有wps的版本吗？
<wangtao> mayli, ofan ,谢谢
<wangtao> 我在网上找找小学用的linux
<kenifanying> wangtao,ubuntu不就可以？fedora也有相应的spin
<wangtao> kenifanying, spin不是英语吗？
<wangtao> kenifanying, 拼音有吗？
<MeaCulpa> exit
<kenifanying> wangtao,诶，没看到你之前讨论内容，感觉你是找学生用发行版，这个很多
<kk> 新 Debian发行版 • 请教有关登录管理器的问题！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374616 是不是系统进行了完全的出世化以后，即运行了/etc/init.d/里面的所有脚本以后，才会运行登录管理器进行用户的登录？如果我不想系统运行登录操作，只是进行系统初始化，我该将什么服务禁掉呢 …
<wangtao> kenifanying, 前些天，在UBUNTU的坛子里看见学生用的linux，没关系，大家能帮助我就很高兴了
<kenifanying> wangtao,可否再说下你具体的问题？
<wangtao> kenifanying, 学生用的免费吗？最主要是内容效果，貌似大街上卖的学习机都是基于linux的吗？或者有比他们更好的比较迷茫？
<wangtao> kenifanying, 学习拼音读写方法，如果有可能还有逻辑方面的空间方面的
<wangtao> kenifanying, 声母韵母书写笔顺，格式
<kenifanying> wangtao,fedora有相应spin,debian跟Ubuntu都有edu的定制版，当然免费，另外语言安装相应语言包，输入法就好
<kenifanying> wangtao,拿Ubuntu来说，软件中心education类的软件很多，大部分可以满足你要求，拼音学习不懂，你应该找具体软件而不是发行版，小学生用Ubuntu就挺好，具我所知，台湾就有不少用Ubuntu教学的
<wangtao> kenifanying, 读音的拆分解释，貌似学习机上的可以，但是要价和可制定性，不如装个linux中包含或者专用，像一般linux安装使用就好，外加对书写笔，或者绘图笔的支持，就是说把他们搬到PC上，在linux的平台上，EDU用过，还可以，学习英文和数学逻辑还不错，就是少拼音，或者国学，孔子孟子老子
<caleb-> 国学去 wikisource 就好了
<wangtao> kenifanying, 可能拼音现在的教学属于幼儿园的了，我想如果能激发孩子学习拼音的兴趣，而且能够学好，在加上中国传统文化学习，那不是更好，也加快推广linux的使用
<ofan> wangtao: 以前见到人问过， wps的特点是可以演示单个笔画
<ofan> wangtao: 而且可以显示拼音等
<wangtao> ofan,要是有读音就好了，
<ofan> wangtao: 自动发音？
<iGnome> 啥单个笔画？
<ofan> iGnome: 汉字
<wangtao> ofan, 不是是根据幼儿学习拼音的书籍开发的软件，
<kenifanying> wangtao, 嗯，国学是个问题，中文开发者很少对这块感兴趣
<ofan> wangtao: 奥 那得很配套啊
<iGnome> wps按照次序，可以显示慢动作？
<ofan> 一般的不行
<ofan> iGnome: 貌似可以只显示一部分
<iGnome> 哪里来的笔划次序嘛
<ofan> 还有田字格
<caleb-> wangtao: 如果有 windows 的可以试试 wine
<iGnome> 。。偏旁？
<wangtao> kenifanying, 估计没有发挥出来，或是已经用在学习机上了产业化了
<iGnome> 拆分矢量字体？
<wangtao> kenifanying, 不对用词不当，应该是你说的没有兴趣
<kenifanying> wangtao,那种配套学习的像某某学习机一样，没教育部门推动，没人会在Linux下实现
<ofan> wangtao: 要配套的话还得专门人开发
<iGnome> ofan: 给一个说明。
<ofan> iGnome:问 wangtao
<iGnome> 你说的啊
<ofan> 啥
<wangtao> kenifanying, 原来如此，EDU属于哪里开发，或者是纯粹的自由软件？国外的化EDU基于什么动力？
<iGnome> 我以为啥高级技术，可以拆开显示笔划呢
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> Choco 键盘还行...
<caleb-> wangtao: edu 只是把原本就有的软件打包而已
<caleb-> wangtao: 具体还是要问各个软件开发者
<MeaCulpa> 娃娃...搞ipad借口
<wangtao> caleb-, 那这个wine不想考虑
<MeaCulpa> 即可
 * MeaCulpa 以后先教娃娃startx
<wangtao> caleb-, 哦，谢谢了，
<wangtao> kenifanying, 谢谢了
<ofan> MeaCulpa: startx过时了
<ofan> 要教systemd
<kenifanying> wangtao,过于借助电子产品是否有点不妥？给小孩用Ubuntu,让他们能学到计算机的一些基本知识就好，我周围的家长给小孩买的学习机都沦落为游戏机
<ofan> kenifanying: 这有什么
<ofan> kenifanying: 很多都是从游戏机开始接触电脑的
<kenifanying> wangtao,国外不少对教育感兴趣的，而且有不少教育机构推动
<wangtao> kenifanying, 小天才类的学习机，屏幕太小，说是左右协调，但是我看也会负面影响
<kenifanying> ofan，嗯，我是想说拼音之类的教学，完全可以不借助电子产品
<ofan> wangtao: 买个ipad吧
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 赶紧去给娃娃安装gcompris，学会鼠标。蛋疼才教startx
<wangtao> kenifanying, 现在孩子对拼音的学习和国学的学习兴趣不如英语和游戏，主要是激发孩子的学习兴趣
<kenifanying> 学习机主推的那些功能其实没多少人真正用
<iGnome> 长大了，连fps都不会玩。 MeaCulpa
<ofan> wangtao: 说实话，拼音除了打字很需要意外，其他地方貌似用的很少
<iGnome> ofan: 你 nnnd 也是一个微菜。
<hamo_web> tenzu: 疼博士...
<kenifanying> wangtao,android可以考虑下
<ofan> iGnome: 微菜是我豆瓣友邻
<ofan> android不行
<ofan> 彻底让java毁了
<wangtao> ofan, 感觉太容易让孩子痴迷，更别说大人了，大人更难摆脱诱惑，以前孩子有个摔坏，是6百多买的，他太痴迷了，
<OTiux> 用ubuntu不是游戏比较少么
<ofan> wangtao: 痴迷就表示兴趣很大，早期阶段都是这样的，而且孩子早晚要去面对诱惑
<ugoub> OTiux: Meego 上有 GOF2! 很好玩
<iGnome> ofan: 微菜还没破产。你和他混。。。
<ofan> iGnome: 啥
<iGnome> 他那头脑不清醒的小孩子，整天就知道享受的。你也差不多。
<iGnome> lol
<iGnome> 估计住高级房子，破产了。没钱上网了。
<ofan> iGnome: 我差不多？
<OTiux> ugoub: 噢？
<wangtao> kenifanying, 原来用的是veket的儿童版，就是有个小火车游戏让孩子痴迷，让我删掉了直接用的，EDU,对中国的内容少，刚想到要用wine了，再加上佳佳儿童乐园的软件，里面有拼音，但是还不够激发孩子的兴趣，我在找找，孩子现在不喜欢拼音，先前用EDU都是英文阅读的效果对学习英文比较好，中文的解释不好而且内容不全
<iGnome> wangbo: 给小孩子？试试tuxpaint，可以玩一阵子。
<wangtao> kenifanying, 英文和拼音孩子已经搞混了，还是大人的原因没有引导好
<iGnome> 搞混了好。这对理解拼音文字，是有好处的
<iGnome> 反而知道如何读英文单词了
<wangtao> iGnome, tuxpaint是不是那个qimo的linux就有的？
<iGnome> 啥版本都有。
<iGnome> 安装就是
<kenifanying> wangtao,嗯，难得有这么细心的老师：)
<ofan> iGnome: 为啥说我差不多？
<iGnome> ofan: 你也是小孩子头脑。头脑发热，就更微菜鼓吹 systemd
<jlzhang> ofan: 终于搞定了vnc,谢谢你的帮助.
<ofan> iGnome: systemd好用啊
<ofan> iGnome: 什么叫头脑发热
<iGnome> 这里是ub的地盘。你想好了。目前不支持systemd的
<ofan> systemd抄的mac的launchd
<jlzhang> ofan: 最后还是采用xorg load vnc的模块.这样速度快点.
<iGnome> 你去贱兔的房间鼓吹吧。
<ofan> iGnome: 所以搞了个systemd
<ofan> fedora都要支持了
<ofan> 抗忙 时代在进步，人不能落伍
<wangtao> kenifanying, 我，我不是老师，孩子家长
<iGnome> 摸摸假网警的脑袋
<xiamx> 有人能说下给ubuntu写patch并发布的大致流程么？
<ofan> bsd都准备用llvm+clang替代gcc，用systemd是大势所趋
<ofan> jlzhang: no problem
<caleb-> systemd--
<ofan> xiamx: 这个要看上游
<kenifanying> wangtao, 那也是细心的家长:)
<caleb-> systemd 只支持 linux 还大势…
<caleb-> bsd 只是单纯讨厌 gnu
<ofan> caleb-: bsd用的launchd
<xiamx> ofan, 上游fix了一个bug，我想backport到precise
<ofan> systemd照抄的
<ofan> xiamx: 先到邮件列表一说一下，应该有人会指导你提交Patch
<wangtao> kenifanying, 谢谢，其实我自己学习太差，不想让孩子想我一样没有出息
<ofan> xiamx: 对应的列表，xxx-dev之类的
<xiamx> ofan, 好的
<caleb-> xiamx: 直接在 launchpad 发 bug 即可
<ofan> systemd 用用就知道了，不要太保守了
<iGnome> xiamx: 啥patch。直接跟作者练习。作者认可了，提交才有效。
 * caleb- 痛恨 dbus
<iGnome> 又不是提bug
<kenifanying> wangtao,我学习也不好...
<iGnome> 你没权限的
<caleb-> iGnome: 是上游 fix 的…
<wangtao> kenifanying, 有没有好的学习经验，有不会讨好老师，只好投奔PC
<tenzu> hamo_web:
<tenzu> hamo_web: 哈毛网络
<ofan> 很多不需要权限，具体看上有的merge方式，有的你发pull request，会有人去看
<xiamx> iGnome, caleb-, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tracker/+bug/973088 这个bug，一直没人管
<iGnome> 这不明白的。
<kk> xiamx ⇪ t: Bug #973088 “tracker-miner-fs crashed with SIGABRT in g_assertio...” : Bugs : “tracker” package : Ubuntu
<hamo_web> tenzu: 你来啦...我听蛋说你昨天找我？
<iGnome> 不确定他说的fix是啥
<tenzu> hamo_web: 我给你发了邮件
<caleb-> xiamx: 发到 bug, CC maintainer
<caleb-> xiamx: maintainer 没空的话你可以 NMU (non-maintainer upload)
<hamo_web> tenzu: checking
<xiamx> caleb-, 好
<kenifanying> wangtao,这里有几个有娃的，隔一段时间就会讨论下，你可以常来这里向他们学习经验
<caleb-> xiamx: 通常是不用 CC, 不过你说没人管所以 CC 一下无妨
<iGnome> xiamx: 不是 Confirmed 了嘛
<caleb-> xiamx: 因为 reply to bug 其实本来就会 CC 给 maintainer
<wangtao> kenifanying, 哦，他们是？
<iGnome> Mengxuan Xia (xiamx)
<xiamx> caleb-, confirm了也没assign人啊
<hamo_web> tenzu: 你不会是把TJLUG的邮件转给我了吧？
<tenzu> hamo_web: 就是那封
<kenifanying> 具体nick忘了
<hamo_web> tenzu: 我说怎么突然跑收件箱里来了...
<caleb-> xiamx: 所有包都有 maintainer 啊，除非是 QA team 之类没人看
<hamo_web> adam8157: 蛋蛋早.
<ofan> 不是打包问题maintainer会管吗？
<caleb-> xiamx: 没人动你才能 NMU, 不然人家不收还会骂你
<adam8157>  /kick hamo_web
<xiamx> caleb-, 他站这茅坑不拉屎啊。。
 * gfrog hi
<iGnome> 不经过维护者/作者，做了没用的。 xiamx
<caleb-> ofan: 正常的 maintainer 会主动处理 bug fix / patch 的
<ofan> kick 'em all !!
<gfrog> adam8157: 昨天的电话会议变成了IRC会议。。 丢死人了。。
<ofan> caleb-: 奥
<hamo_web> gfrog: 基蛙早。。。
<caleb-> xiamx: 照流程跑再 NMU 就没事了
<gfrog> hamo_web: 。。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 同丢人
 * hamo_web 匿了...论文去了...
<gfrog> adam8157: 你也irc会议了？
<wangtao> kenifanying, 非常感谢
<MeaCulpa> .
<kenifanying> wangtao,:)
<MeaCulpa> 各位，84键 键盘目有insert, 在X里复制粘贴怎么弄？
<ofan> xiamx: 你也不一定非要让他们接受
<adam8157> gfrog: 下午要和linda face2face, 把我们boss叫上当了翻译
<caleb-> MeaCulpa: 没有 middle click?
<wangtao> kenifanying, ofan ,iGnome,caled-谢谢你们大家
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 难道不是鼠标中键？
<ofan> 很多patch都是不接受的
<gfrog> adam8157: 为神马你要跟linda唠嗑？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 退货
<ofan> wangtao: np
<hamo_paper> adam8157: linda不会中文？
<wangtao> 我撤退了
<adam8157> gfrog: 她要求的
<adam8157> hamo_paper: 不会
<adam8157> gfrog: 关于lxc
<gfrog> adam8157: 矮油，犇
<hamo_paper> adam8157: 嚓...一个华人...
<gfrog> hamo_paper: 人家是manager啊
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: gfrog 我从不用鼠标复制粘贴
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ...去
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: @@
<MeaCulpa> 我一直是shift+insert
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: gfrog S+Insert 多好的
<hamo_paper> MeaCulpa: 映射一个没用的键当insert
<MeaCulpa> 我擦，写个mail问问主席
<Inode_LF> 哈哈，大家有没有用过remoterview，远程控制超强超 好用哎，我在公司用家里的电脑跟大家聊天
<MeaCulpa> hamo_paper: 恩
<adam8157> gfrog: 中键难受, 键盘舒服
<xiamx> ofan, 不接受我就自己开个ppa用呗
<gfrog> adam8157: KDE党表示鼠标也不错。
<iGnome> 2个老远的按键，也舒服。蛋蛋蛋疼
<adam8157> iGnome: 你只有一只手啊...
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 你机器猫阿
<iGnome> 我鼠标高级些
<adam8157> iGnome: 左Shift 右Insert啊
 * gfrog 键盘党发飙了 -> MeaCulpa adam8157 
<iGnome> 2个手，还舒服。。。
<MeaCulpa> shift insert 右手没压力
<iGnome> 脚踏板吧
<MeaCulpa> 你们都是机器猫
<MeaCulpa> 小手党...
<iGnome> 买3个
<MeaCulpa> 我右手键盘的，左手鼠标...看来是人类文明的方向
 * adam8157 你们要贴东西还得换到鼠标去, 不难受么?
<ofan> Inode_LF: 用过
<gfrog> iGnome: 三个肿末踩？
<iGnome> 你选择文字，不用鼠标？
<MeaCulpa> mplayer看A右手控制电脑，左手控制自己，舒服
<iGnome> 你web也键盘选择文字？
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: xsel
<gfrog> adam8157: 需要在x里复制的时候大部分是在浏览器里面，一般都握着鼠标呢
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 要么vim要么xsel
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: web有penta
<iGnome> 那也选不了
<iGnome> 你只vim?
<mah0ne> vim
<gfrog> adam8157: 终端里基本用不到x的剪贴板啊
<iGnome> 蛋疼。。。
<mah0ne> 不用鼠标可以复制的啊
 * adam8157 在多个vim之间用 xsel....   MeaCulpa 握手
 * iGnome 脚本里面才使用xsel。
<gfrog> adam8157: 多个vim之间用"+y/p了。。
<hamo_paper> adam8157: 蛋疼...
<iGnome> vim还使用xsel的。打倒
<adam8157> iGnome: 偶尔
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 去，我clipboard=default的
<iGnome> 那么多寄存器
<ofan> vim支持x的剪切板
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 全局共享剪贴板
<adam8157> iGnome: 跨vim的时候
<iGnome> 支持2个嘎嘛/格玛，打倒蛋蛋
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 你那是把28个剪贴板变成一个, 自残行为
 * gfrog 决定无视你们这些键盘党。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 爽阿
<ofan> :h x11-selection
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 反正有vim, 剪贴板里啥东西我都找的到
<iGnome> 爽傻了。
 * hamo_paper 踢场子的来了，表示microsoft word 写论文排版真心方便...踢完场子就跑...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我写代码从来都是产出一个文件的
<iGnome> 死蛤蟆
<gfrog_working> hamo_paper: 我的论文也是word写的。。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我写的所有文档最后都cat到一起
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 否则还要find, 咱直接grep
 * MeaCulpa 到死只有一个rst
<gfrog_working> MeaCulpa: @_@ 这是行为艺术嘛。。。
<adam8157> ofan: 有的vim支持没那么多, 所以我靠xsel模拟
<iGnome> gfrog_working: 他是windows用户。你别理会。 lol
<ofan> adam8157: 这个必须得支持啊
<tenzu> gfrog_working: 推上的gfrog是你本尊?
<gfrog_working> iGnome: 好吧。。。
<adam8157> ofan: debian和fedora的默认终端vim就不支持
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_working: 对于C来说，写在一个文件里的确可以增加效率，虽然我不写代码
<ofan> adam8157: 那是vi吧
<gfrog_working> tenzu: 啊，正是。 难道你也看到昨天的地图炮了。。。
<adam8157> ofan: vim
<ofan> adam8157: 一般我都先更新vim
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_working: sqlite的release就是一个.c
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 明显没写过c
<tenzu> gfrog_working: 刚看到P姐RT的一推
<adam8157> ofan: 我当然是最新的vim, 只不过都是默认的终端版本
<ofan> me
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_working: 什么include都是挫货
<gfrog_working> MeaCulpa: C。。 不懂
<iGnome> 蛋蛋的最新版本的vim，里面全是xsel
<gfrog_working> tenzu: @@
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 貌似是多个文件合起来的
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 自己去看sqlite
<MeaCulpa> ofan: en
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 全世界多少c啊。
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 码字的时候自然不能一起...
 * tenzu 看到跑掉尾灯的基娃
<ofan> D比较合适
<iGnome> 一个傻了，你也跟着傻
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 应该是为了嵌入方便
<gfrog_working> tenzu: @_@
 * iGnome 要是谁在公司写一个c的。骂死，再踢了。
<ofan> iGnome: 那用啥写
<iGnome> 这话题，和用啥写。无关吧。
<MeaCulpa> ofan: en
<iGnome> 都踢到18m去。 lol
<MeaCulpa> lol
<iGnome> 以后归胖子管。
 * MeaCulpa 这辈子之写过一个py文件
<MeaCulpa> shell function也写一起...
<MeaCulpa> 消灭makefile, 多好
<iGnome> 你主要是awk用多了，不能分开写。 lol
<caleb-> makefile 是神器啊
<caleb-> makefile 很萌的，不要黑它
<iGnome> makefile万能的
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 我以为你天天写
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: ...awk写的不多
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 我又不码字
<iGnome> 。
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • gnome3.4的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374620 请问下大家，更新到gnome3.4后gdm登录到桌面特别慢，有20多秒~把所有开机启动去掉也很慢~~这是怎么回事？？ 还有，据说gnome3.4开始依赖systemd了，导致其他类unix用不了，比如BSD，可是arch也没用systemd啊，怎么可以用的 …
<ofan> 学学cmake
<iGnome> 你的awk都是当cut的吧。
<MeaCulpa> 是啊，写的时候用乱码代替tab, 最后再换掉
<iGnome> -d乱码？
<iGnome> lol
<MeaCulpa> vim和np++里tab都是4 space
<iGnome> 你的et nick是啥去了
<ofan> 有的不是
<MeaCulpa> 所以要写makefile的话...只有用符号代替了
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: awk '!a[$0]++'
<iGnome> 额。解释下。
<iGnome> nick没空格吧
<caleb-> MeaCulpa: 看设置的啊
<caleb-> MeaCulpa: vim 里可以不把 tab 转成 space 的
<ofan> set noet
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 别说自己解释不出了。
<iGnome> 中键点标题栏，窗口置底。compiz下是哪里的功能。
<iGnome> 居然找不出了
<tenzu> 原来神也有不会的东西
<iGnome> 好多不会的。比如如何去天津大学泡妞，请教疼疼。
<mah0ne> 神不会make love
 * iGnome 接到教育部通知：天津大学目前由疼疼教授管理。
<iGnome> mah0ne: nnnd 你谁啊
<ofan> lool
<ofan> mah0ne: 不会ml怎么会有小孩
<mah0ne> ←_←神本来就不会那个的
<iGnome> +b ofan
<tenzu> 要是我管理TJU, 我先给自己弄20套房子
<tenzu> 然后时租给神
<ofan> 干嘛b我
<iGnome> tenzu: .... 养20个妞。。。
<tenzu> iGnome: 你养得起么?
<mah0ne> 20套房子才养20个??
<tenzu> mah0ne: 神推崇放养, 而不是圈养
<iGnome> tenzu: nnnd 你都管理了。你肯定养得起的
<tenzu> iGnome: 我交给你养
<iGnome> 疼疼肯定知道如何全额报销。
<jyfl987> tenzu: 要是我管tju 就把财政卷走去移民
<tenzu> iGnome: 你包养小妹的费用不能报效, 不符合龟腚
<tenzu> jyfl987: 卷不了多少钱
<iGnome> 你的龟腚？
<ofan> mah0ne: 哈哈哈 养200个
<ofan> tenzu: 直接每个学cs的宅男一人配一个
<jyfl987> tenzu: 把产业全卖了
<tenzu> ofan: 学计算机相关专业的都不给, 吼吼
<ofan> tenzu: 为毛
<tenzu> jyfl987: 那还不如把新校区的钱挪了
<ofan> tenzu: 你是教啥的？
<mah0ne> 那太多了      每套四个, 可以打牌. 每套五个, 打CF...
<iGnome> 已搞到 谢谢 Tenzu 哈哈 <- 这搞了啥
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • ubuntu有没有什么远程终端工具 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374630 ubuntu有没有什么远程终端工具 统计信息: 发表于 由 nameaj — 2012-05-16 10:50
<ofan> 一层做网吧，二次天上人间
<tenzu> ofan: naval and offshore engineering
<jyfl987> tenzu: 扩招吧 全招计算机专业的 把学校建设成国内最大的外包软件基地 额 学生以后见了你都喊老板
<tenzu> iGnome: 一篇science上的paper
<ofan> tenzu: 不懂
<iGnome> tenzu: 额。你滥用职权。私发文件。
<iGnome> tenzu果然牛逼，什么都有，求一个下期彩票头奖的号码 <-
<tenzu> ofan: 船舶和海洋工程
<adam8157> tenzu: 同求
<tenzu> iGnome: 我可以给你找去年这期的
<tenzu> adam8157: 阿当不需捣乱
<ofan> tenzu: 不懂
<jyfl987> tenzu: 造航公的？
<iGnome> 我不看啥文档的啊。
<iGnome> 疼疼教授是男人好吧。不能说什么都有。 <-
<tenzu> jyfl987: 算是吧, 反正专业相关
<iGnome> 船舶和海洋？好时髦
<tenzu> jyfl987: 我真诚的恳求你一次, 去爆神菊
<jyfl987> tenzu: 那你得先付定金
<tenzu> jyfl987: 这要求太高了
<iGnome> jyfl987: tenzu 说你的职业不值钱。
<tenzu> iGnome: 本来就不咋滴
<jyfl987> tenzu: 不高吧  你只需默默转身 抡起你的齐b小短裙即可
<ofan> 貌似一在新加坡的同学也学这个
<tenzu> jyfl987: 不用打开腿?
<tenzu> ofan: 不会在NTU吧...
 * adam8157 这机器坚持一天了  22:49:05 up 1 day, 16:11,  1 user,  load average: 8193.96, 8193.13, 8192.70
<ofan> tenzu: 这不清楚
<iGnome> ntu是新加坡技术工程学院？
<tenzu> ofan: NTU里有个maritime research center, 里面的叫兽讲offshore engineering
<ofan> tenzu: 貌似都工作了，现在招聘什么船舶工程一类的人
<CyrusYzGTt> f16 x86_64 gnome 11:04:15 up 5 days,  2:50,  6 users,  load average: 0.38, 0.23, 0.33
<tenzu> ofan: 没准儿是船级社
 * kenifanying iptables能不能干掉联通的http劫持推送的广告？
<tenzu> 船级社是个好公司
<jyfl987> iGnome: 确实不值钱 不是你说的么
<jyfl987> 我们工作强度大  还经常猝死 还没意外保险 本来就不咋的
<jyfl987> 还不如煤矿工人  挂了地方给个几十万 国家给个几十万
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你是怎么把他load弄上去的？
<jyfl987> tenzu: 南阳理工学院如何？
<tenzu> jyfl987: 专科
<ofan> jyfl987: 矿工有这待遇？
<jyfl987> tenzu: 坡国有开采石油的么？ 听说大马在南海悶声发大财 只开采 不说话
<jyfl987> ofan: 你不知道？
<ofan> jyfl987: 没谱的吧
<adam8157> jyfl987: fork呗 然后不停的把每个子进程在各个cpu间跳来跳去
<jyfl987> ofan: 是真的
<ofan> jyfl987: 矿工纯是玩命的
<jyfl987> ofan: 危险工种么
<tenzu> jyfl987: 应该没有开采, 根本没资源吧. 不过他们几个公司一直在造平台
<hamo_paper> adam8157: 牛蛋蛋
<jyfl987> ofan: 你要去小煤矿是这样 不过那些大煤矿的工人也跟着沾光啊
<jyfl987> tenzu: 国外网站说的
<adam8157> hamo_paper: 蛤蟆牌厕纸
<hamo> adam8157: NickServ有没有办法给把所有hamo开头的名字都注册了？还是得我一个一个注册？
<jyfl987> 《萤火虫之墓》小说原作者、野坂昭如的女儿上语文课，碰到一道阅读理解题，正是父亲的作品。问：“作者写这段文字时的心境如何？”于是她回家问父亲。野坂昭如说：“当时快截稿了，赶稿子赶得要死。” 女儿按这个答案写了交上去。错了。
<adam8157> hamo: 可以一个账户多个名字
<iGnome> http://baike.baidu.com/view/6542819.htm
<kk> iGnome,啥网址y 林博牌蛤蟆油软胶囊_百度百科
<hamo> adam8157: 你这么搞，不是又遇见调度器的bug了吧？
<iGnome> http://www.360buy.com/bigimage.aspx?id=1001275012
<jyfl987> adam8157: 一个账户group的nick也是有限的
<kk> iGnome,啥网址y 总统牌蛤蟆油（雪蛤）特选90g图片
<adam8157> hamo: scheduler的压力测试而已
<hamo> adam8157: 嚓...这么gaoji
<jyfl987> adam8157: 好像有个保护性措施 我曾经想注册某些相近的nick 被freenode告知不行
 * hamo 困了...看盗墓笔记去了...
<ofan> jyfl987: 日本也有阅读理解
<adam8157> jyfl987: 是么
<jyfl987> ofan: cjk都不是好东西
<ofan> jyfl987: 古诗词阅读理解才叫蛋疼
<jyfl987> ofan: :-)  这个死无对阵了
<jyfl987> ofan: 你所在的地方有阅读理解么？
<ofan> jyfl987: 现在？
<jyfl987> ofan: 当然
<ofan> jyfl987: 有阅读
<ofan> 不过考试不会考阅读理解
<jyfl987> ofan: 话说他们考英语么？ 如果考的话考点什么呢？
<ofan> jyfl987: 他们指谁
<jyfl987> ofan: 当然是你所在国的当地人民了
<ofan> jyfl987: 会，有大学写作课，必修的
<jyfl987> ofan: 他们的拉丁文是不是相当于我们这边的文言？
<ofan> jyfl987: 不算吧，这里都要求学第二语言，大部分都选拉丁，西班牙语，法语等
<jyfl987> ofan: 我是说他们对待拉丁的那种态度 文化上的
<ofan> jyfl987: 文言文应该对应古英语
<jyfl987> ofan: 那不是从英格兰迁移过来的怎么办？
<ofan> jyfl987: 大概是的，其实现在很多地方也用拉丁问
<jyfl987> ofan: 不就是南美那些以前被葡萄牙西班牙殖民的地方用么
<ofan> jyfl987: 平常说话里的习惯用语里也有很多，per se,vice versa
<jyfl987> 我很奇怪 葡萄牙 西班牙为何翻译成中文带个牙
<jyfl987> 语音上根本没有牙的发音
<jyfl987> http://www.tweaktown.com/news/24111/kodak_kept_a_secret_nuclear_reactor_underground_for_over_30_years/index.html   这个狠， kodak居然搞了个地下核反应堆
<kk> jyfl987,啥网址y Kodak kept a secret nuclear reactor underground for over 30 years :: TweakTown USA Edition
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 我想知道我的配置够不够跑Ubuntu 11的，有没有一个“测试你的配置”之类的网站啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374634 就类似这种： http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/cyri/ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hexawing — 2012-05-16 11:25
<ofan> jyfl987: 应该是根据本地语言翻译的
<jyfl987> 有可能 没听过西班牙 葡萄牙人自己怎么称呼自己的国号
<ofan> España
<jyfl987> 葡萄牙呢
<ofan> 西班牙语，葡萄牙语和法语都很像
<ofan> Espanha
<sikao_lfs> jyfl987: 我想因为翻译的太直白，为避免自己国人把那个国理解成葡萄所以带个语气词。说不定当初某人写同假字，呀就成牙了.
<ofan> jyfl987: 葡萄牙是 Portugal
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 这个我倒是了解一点 这些用字母的都是发源于闪米特人
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 闪米特人对国家喜欢加个 ia
<jyfl987> 所以你看许多古代中东 希腊附近的国家 都带个亚
<jyfl987> 或者是跟前面的字母拼在一块读成尼亚
<jyfl987> ofan: 葡萄牙这个能读出牙来么？ 看着不像
<ofan> jyfl987: a应该都读'啊'
<jyfl987> ofan: 但前面是 g
<jyfl987> 葡萄嘎
<jyfl987> lol
<jyfl987> ofan: 我在你那买的代理什么时候到期？
<ofan> jyfl987: 帐号是啥
<jyfl987> ofan: jyf还是这个 忘记了
<ofan> jyfl987: 11/18
<jyfl987> 这个什么意思？
<jyfl987> 2018年11月到期？
<ofan> jyfl987: 11月18
<ofan> 擦
<jyfl987> :]
<hoxily> [::]
<jyfl987> (;;;)
<ofan> (.)(.)
<jyfl987> ('@')
<hoxily> (*)($)
<jyfl987> (.人.)
<sikao_lfs> 那国鸟语。。。。。又是疼殉惹出来的文化简写？
<ofan> jyfl987: 目测有D
<jyfl987> ofan: :-) 你多大？
<ofan> jyfl987: 啥多大
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • fctix小企鹅输入法字体设置 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374635 我用的64bit的ubuntu12.04，默认显示字体是楷体那样的，不怎么好看。现在我用的小企鹅输入法是4.2.0版本的，想改改字体。但是以前的配置文件是中文的， 有个选项是 Code: 显示字体(中)=WenQuanYi Mic …
<jyfl987> ofan: 你懂的
<ofan> jyfl987: 不懂
<ofan> jyfl987: 喔槽你太邪恶了
<jyfl987> ofan: 这是相亲段子 额
<jyfl987> ofan: A: 你多大？ B: 34D
<ofan> jyfl987: ..
<ofan> jyfl987: 理解错了
<jyfl987> ofan: 还有 A: 你对房市怎么看？B: 还是不宜过多
<jyfl987> adam8157: 昨天看csapp讲c里循环的实现  和我以前设想的一样 额
<adam8157> jyfl987: 才看到那?
<adam8157> jyfl987: goto嘛
<jyfl987> adam8157: 有个问题
<adam8157> jyfl987: 去搜索一个叫达夫设备的代码段
<ofan> test
<adam8157> jyfl987: 看懂了就说明你真懂了
<kk> ofan, .. ..  ㍤ 
<ofan> kk: test
<ofan> kk: test
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那个翻译函数调用开头取参数 取第一个参数是 8
<adam8157> jyfl987: 翻译?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那个翻译函数调用开头取参数 取第一个参数是 8(%eax) 第2个是 12(%eax) 那前面还有2个32bit的量  是干嘛的？
<jyfl987> adam8157:csapp不是经常拿一段c代码 翻译成asm开始讲么
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我想了一个 是返回地址  另外一个是什么呢？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你这么说我怎么知道哪一段啊...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 就问你通用的  c调用函数的时候
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我对汇编的要求就是, 别人说的部分能看懂就行...   那俩是函数个数和参数指针
<adam8157> jyfl987: 参数个数
<jyfl987> adam8157: 这还差不多
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那c里可以显示修改返回地址么？ 实现尾递归
<jyfl987> 显式
<adam8157> jyfl987: 直接的方式我不知道, 但是可以在调用的时候去实现吧
<jyfl987> adam8157: 这个duff's device貌似是为了利用流水线
<adam8157> jyfl987: 没那么高级
<jyfl987> adam8157: 昨天我刚好看到csapp这块了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 是真的 i686以后有个 条件数据转移类指令
<adam8157> jyfl987: 是为了减少copy的实际操作
<jyfl987> adam8157: 就是为了流水线优化
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你搞明白它的语法为什么没问题就OK了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我先去吃饭
<adam8157> jyfl987: .
<jyfl987> adam8157: 额  我知道了 昨天你还说过 这个不过是真实世界跟理论世界的一个小差距问题
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我没说... 你又串了
<jyfl987> adam8157: count++这种方式是按字节复制 而真实世界其实是按32bit 64bit操作
<jyfl987> adam8157: 取也是一样的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 这个我完全懂 你看我写的那个life引擎就用了对齐优化
<adam8157> jyfl987: 不是这个. 我是问你它的语法为什么可以写成那个样子
<adam8157> jyfl987: 而且这个是C库memcpy的实现, 就是按字节
<kk> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • make menuconfig出错了 求救 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374639 root@debian:/myshare/linux-2.6.32.59# make distclean CLEAN scripts/basic CLEAN include/config root@debian:/myshare/linux-2.6.32.59# make menuconfig HOSTCC scripts/basic/fixdep HOSTCC scripts/basic/docproc HOSTCC scripts/basic/hash HOSTCC scripts/kconfig/conf.o  …
<jyfl987> adam8157: 没看到他语法有多奇怪啊
<jyfl987> http://hi.baidu.com/zuiini/blog/item/83fe8c515774812743a75b26.html  adam8157 是这个么
<kk> jyfl987,啥网址y C编程技巧---达夫设备(还没搞懂 )_.墳|社會._百度空间
<adam8157> jyfl987: 对啊
<jyfl987> adam8157: 这有啥奇怪的？ 正常的switch啊  难道你觉得 case里不带个break就奇怪了？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我不觉得奇怪, 但是好多人认为case 6之类的包在case 0里头, 不会起作用
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那只是个测试而已
<jyfl987> 机器级没那么智能
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你没说到重点
<adam8157> jyfl987: 再看这个 http://blog.linux.org.tw/~jserv/archives/2012/01/c_1.html
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: blog.linux.org.tw
<adam8157> 一样的道理
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我没说到你想要的重点 额 反正我觉得这代码挺正常的
<adam8157> jyfl987: 如果后头那几个case 5, 6被if(0)包裹呢?
<adam8157> jyfl987: 重点在这里
<jyfl987> adam8157: case本身就有测试啊
<adam8157> jyfl987: 意思是 如果 if(0) { case 5: blah } 这个case 5为什么会被处理?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 而且他这么写 最后一次count %8不足0的时候  后面也可以11对应
<adam8157> jyfl987: 为什么能跳到case 5?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 因为那是switch的模板规定的啊
<adam8157> jyfl987: 重点啊, 你刚看完csapp
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我不知道你的重点在哪里 你现在也跟出阅读理解题的人一样了
<adam8157> jyfl987: 因为switch是用goto实现的...
<adam8157> jyfl987: 所以能跳到
<jyfl987> adam8157: 额  你这算什么重点
<jyfl987> adam8157: 这不是大家都知道的事么
<ofan> 好蛋疼
<adam8157> jyfl987: 额...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你以为我不知道他是goto实现的？？？ 我前面不是还说了  最后一次 count%8不是0的时候 可以直接跳到其他case那
<ofan> 直接count+=8不就完了
<jyfl987> 不过 goto是 jmp 跳转还有别的
<ofan> -=
<adam8157> jyfl987: 好吧. 至少大多数人都没理解这一点...
<jyfl987> ofan: 主要是最后一次
<jyfl987> ofan: 如果数组的长度不是8的倍数  在最后一次 你不能count+=8 而要取得摸以后跳到相关的case那处理 并且一级一级的往下传递
<ofan> jyfl987: 之前计算一下
<ofan> register n = (count + 7) / 8;
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我们应该把讨论的人定位在 知道c的汇编实现这个范围 否则的话 大多数人总是不懂这个的 额
<ofan> 直接取count/8;
<jyfl987> 我只是担心他老用除法 换来的效率是否值得
<ofan> count>>3;
<ofan> 这种简单的都优化了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我觉得你看这段代码的重点可能并不是主要的性能提升点  我还是觉得性能提升点在于对齐 减少了copy次数而已 跟你switch什么的无关
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我只是说语法的重点... 接着你的话说的, 你说你刚看了C的实现
<jyfl987> adam8157: 这语法一点也不稀奇 看过都知道
<test_> 有人不在用debian吗？
<ofan> jyfl987: 要对其的话的也应该对齐到一个字长
<jyfl987> ofan: 只要是倍数都没关系
<jyfl987> 8字节的跳可以兼容64bit
<ofan> jyfl987: https://blog.delphij.net/2012/04/freebsd-strlen3.html
<kk> ofan,啥网址y FreeBSD 的 strlen(3) - delphij's Chaos
<jyfl987> ofan: 原来昨天是你发的  我还以为是 adam8157
<ofan> jyfl987: 发的啥
<MeaCulpa> ca
 * MeaCulpa 原来insert要靠组合键
 * MeaCulpa 毕竟是游戏键盘
<jyfl987> 原来 pascal是带字符串长度的啊
<jyfl987> 思想很先进
<jyfl987> 难怪 kandu喜欢
<MeaCulpa> pascal现在还是青少年高级语言教学首选，我国...
 * adam8157 为啥我的vim在insert模式下按esc要顿一秒钟才回normal
<MeaCulpa> 以前老板还让我们帮忙作他娃娃的pascal作业呢
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你是不是妖货搞的太多
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: neocomopletecache这样的有目有
<jyfl987> 贵国信息奥林匹克用的不也是pascal么
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 同样的配置, gvim下没问题
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 曾经wind给我搞了个一行脚本  结果导致我的vim在有大量c代码的目录下 打开文件会卡死 额
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我只在windows下gvim
<jyfl987> nnd 他掉了buff的一个什么东西
<MeaCulpa> linux里gtk编译开关都没
<MeaCulpa> 加
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 貌似你一直win
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你用的什么term emu
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 没办法，工作电脑是 win
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: xterm
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 不过现在好了，搞了个显示器，可以直接linux, synergy了，和主席一样了
<ofan> jyfl987: 原来delphi很不错，不过也让微软搞完蛋了
<ofan> jyfl987: 编译速度奇快
<MeaCulpa> ofan: winform?
<jyfl987> ofan: 思想先进 和 商业成功两码事
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 恩
<MeaCulpa> ofan: borland自己不成器
<ofan> 原来还有个linux版的kylix貌似
<ofan> 后来也黄了
<jyfl987> ofan: 有人分析过为何他的编译速度奇快么？ 我怀疑是跟gcc比 因为我发现tinycc编译速度也奇快啊
<MeaCulpa> ofan: borland的C++ builder很脏，懒得从头弄，直接winform
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 是微软挖墙角
<MeaCulpa> gcc是通用编译器
 * adam8157 快速按两下esc就好了
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 还有逼司
<ofan> MeaCulpa: delphi作者被拉去搞了c#
<ofan> 所以才有了到乃特
<jyfl987> tinycc直接就编译成目标平台的机器码了 额
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 鄙司买下sclipse然后免费，开源之，2年灭掉JBuilder和C++Builder
<jyfl987> gcc要转成中间的形式 再交给下面的
<MeaCulpa> s/sclipse/eclipse
<ofan> jyfl987: 他们用的自己的编译器,c++是因为本身语法太复杂
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 18摸是比较狠 感觉云计算又是18摸的阴毛
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: cloud人人搞...
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 全毁掉了
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 但是eclipse这招的确狠
<ofan> 当初delphi有快速开发小王子之称
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 因为搞了云以后  就跟硬件关联大了 还有web化神马的
<MeaCulpa> eclipse灭掉多少 IDE。。。
<ofan> MeaCulpa: eclipse就是java吧
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 很多人用来写C,C++的...
<ofan> 啊啊 bordland真该把delphi开源啊
<ofan> 绝对能把.net打趴下
<MeaCulpa> 是啊
<MeaCulpa> 谁让他们小心眼
<jyfl987> adam8157: csapp你全都看完了？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 好久了 粗看
<jyfl987> adam8157: 怎么个粗看法？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 就是大概看看...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 跳着看还是只是不做练习？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我最近已经不做练习了 做练习费时 可是我已经理解那原理了
<adam8157> jyfl987: 看看感兴趣的
<jyfl987> 额  这样  那 y86 呢  你感觉如何 adam8157
<adam8157> jyfl987: 忘了...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 跟 mips32的指令比起来
<jyfl987> adam8157: 擦 最显著的特征就是 y86 结果你忘了
<jyfl987> adam8157: mips又出新口味了 你知道么
<adam8157> jyfl987: 不知道, 现在不关心mips, 弄懂x86要紧
<ofan> MeaCulpa: eclipse写c/c++太疼了
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 不了解，没怎么写过，曾写过一个小小的Qt app
<MeaCulpa> 想起来了，写过个Qtapp, 啥QString都没用，包了个awk.exe...有趣
<ofan> ...
<ofan> http://www.coooder.com/question?p=10001284
<kk> ofan,啥网址y 程序员问答社区 - IT技术人员相互答疑解惑的网站 - 0.3.c
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • empathy中的msn怎样才能语音视频聊天 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374643 安装了12.04版本的，登上用empathy登上msn，但是菜单里面的语音视频聊天，还有文件传递菜单都不能点，怎样才能用啊，求助 统计信息: 发表于 由 zzappled — 2012-05-16 13:11
<Gray> ofan	啊啊 bordland真该把delphi开源啊 ofan	绝对能把.net打趴下
<Gray> 这个，绝对不可能。
 * gfrog_working 为神马有些人完全不听别人在说神马呢？ balabala说了半天，丫又回到起点开始说。或者是讨论讨论着，丫突然冒出个新问题来，结果原有的问题木有结果，然后又开始处理新问题。为神马开会的时候总会遇到这种货，咋样才能跟这种人交流啊。。。
<Gray> 一个是win32 开发IDE，一个是平台，根本是两码事。
<Gray> 会议组织者的问题。不去控制，任何人都有可能这样。
<ofan> Gray: delphi当时已经具备一个平台了
<Gray> 什么平台？
<ofan> vcl
<Gray> 。。。那是开发架构。
<ofan> 已经比较成熟了
<ofan> .net不也是
<Gray> 再成熟也是开发架构的一部分，而不属于平台。
<ofan> .net那时候也就是个框架
<Gray> .NET不是任何一门专门的语言，他是底层平台。
<ofan> Gray: vcl也是
<imadper> 弱弱的问一句, 什么叫平台...
<Gray> 在.NET至上，可以应用各类语言，现在vb asp c# 托管c++ python都在这个平台上。
<ofan> 只是.net搞了个il
<ofan> Gray: 以前delphi,c++ builder,jbuilder都用vcl
<Gray> 这是两码子事。win32 sdk和.net是一个层次。而vcl 和MFC是一个层次。
<ofan> mfc只能算个简单wrapper
<Gray> VCL是开发架构，是对底层sdk的封装。
<ofan> .net也是
<ofan> winrt也是
<Gray> .NET是对什么的封装？
<ofan> winapi
<Gray> NET可不是用来封装api的。
<imadper> Gray: c库, 系统调用的封装. 系统调用在win下称为系统api
<ofan> 底层还是winapi
<imadper> Gray: 呵呵, 不封装系统api, 什么都实现不了的
<Gray> 算了，不扯了。能把VCL和.NET放一起，恐怕Anders始料未及。
<ofan> 只是.net搞了个il, 让其他语言托管到上面
<ofan> .net不就他搞的
<qqy4> o?
<qqy4> ....
<qqy4> .......
<ofan> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anders_Hejlsberg
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: Anders Hejlsberg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<ofan> qqy4: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anders_Hejlsberg
<qqy4> ofan: 
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那你以前不是白搞了 诶
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 安装和更新都出现Requires installation of untrusted packages错误？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374649 我是ubuntu 12.04 32bit 我用的是163的源，更新是没有出错的，还有用upgrade是没问题的，而且apt-get install xxx是没问题的。 但是用software center和update manager更新和安装软件就出现R …
<qqy4> ...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你那有机顶盒么
<adam8157> jyfl987: 电视都没有
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你们以前玩盒子 用什么显示？电视机 还是电脑屏
<adam8157> jyfl987: 电视
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我想买个超市pos机用的那种小屏幕来玩
<adam8157> jyfl987: 浪费钱
<jyfl987> 但不知道哪里有卖
<jyfl987> 都是直接卖的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 比你好  你一个月比我多的房租就够买了
<imadper> jyfl987: 多年以前的菜批有卖
<jyfl987> imadper: 那是 crt的把 额
<imadper> jyf
<imadper> jyfl987:  恩
<jyfl987> imadper: 想搞个液晶的那种
<imadper> jyfl987: 多大的?
<imadper> jyfl987: 八寸?
<jyfl987> imadper: 超市pos机那种  不会超过10寸把
<imadper> jyfl987: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=8717036148&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=&pm_id=
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 送有线 佳的美PL8006小液晶电视8寸 车载 迷你电视 监视器 显示器-tmall.com天猫
<jyfl987> 其实超市的pos系统可以考虑用个 ipad+键盘就可以了
<jyfl987> 还可以直接用手触摸操作
<imadper> jyfl987: 恩, 还可以自己写软件上去
<jyfl987> imadper: 算了  我还是考虑用我已经有的屏幕拿来当屏幕吧
<MeaCulpa> ca
<imadper> jyfl987: 你要干嘛? 你有机顶盒?
<imadper> jyfl987: 我家的机顶盒现在能收到凤凰卫视什么的了.
<jyfl987> imadper: 当然有
<jyfl987> imadper: 我家也可以 不过得收钱
<imadper> jyfl987: 那你随便找个显示器都可以了, 机顶盒出来的是av线还是三色差还是什么?
<jyfl987> imadper: 我给单片机的板子用 搞研究
<imadper> jyfl987: ...单片机, 用这种显示器吗...
<jyfl987> imadper: 现在的单片机很强大啊 你看 raspberrypi
<imadper> jyfl987: 没啥了解.. 我们实验室有人玩单片机, 现在都改成atom的板子了
<jyfl987> imadper: 没前途
<jyfl987> Kandu: 好久米见你了
<Kandu> jyfl987: XD 我想死你了
<imadper> jyfl987: 装了嵌入式win7
<ofan> 我的raspberry pi要等到7月了 擦
<ofan> win7没嵌入式版貌似
<imadper> jyfl987: 然后随便玩玩的
<imadper> ofan: 有
<imadper> ofan: 我都看到了
<ofan> imadper: 啥 tablet版？
<ofan> 用的intel的u吧
<imadper> ofan: Windows Embedded Standard 7
<imadper> ofan: 恩, atom
<jyfl987> Kandu: 你搞啥去了
<ofan> atom还算嵌入式啊
<jyfl987> imadper: 他们2到了极致啊
<imadper> ofan: 嵌入式跟你用什么cpu有关系吗?
<ofan> atom x86构架的
<imadper> jyfl987: 反正我不搞
<jyfl987> imadper: 那你搞什么？
<imadper> ofan: 有规定嵌入式一定要risc吗?
<imadper> jyfl987: 什么都不搞
<ofan> imadper: 靠 这样就没完了
<Kandu> jyfl987: 學 pascal 去了
<imadper> ofan: 反正,  微软自己叫他嵌入式版本
<jyfl987> imadper: 你就搞妹子？
<ofan> imadper: 那是wince
<jyfl987> Kandu: 你不是早就学会了么  怎么还要学
<ofan> 不是win7
<imadper> jyfl987: 妹子也没得搞...
<jyfl987> imadper: 搞姐姐？
<Kandu> jyfl987: 呃，我一直沒學會啊
<ofan> wp7用的那个
<imadper> jyfl987: ...
<jyfl987> Kandu: 额 叶公好聋啊
<imadper> ofan: 不过号称这个版本可以直接用win7的驱动
<imadper> ofan: 不知道究竟是用来干嘛的
<jyfl987> ofan: win8 arm版本不就是嵌入式么 其实不该叫嵌入式 这个不好定位 叫 Soc版本好了
<ofan> jyfl987: 他说win7
<jyfl987> ofan: win7搞不好也有
<ofan> wince是另一套系统
<ofan> 而且也有.net
<imadper> Windows Embedded Standard 7 到底算不算嵌入式的东西?
<Kandu> jyfl987: 發現以前自以為是只學了點 pascal 的皮毛。還有 c 也是
<mah0ne> 你们的12.04有没有最小化窗口后再打开, 窗口全白
<zhao> 为什么我想用virtualbox装一个cenos虚拟机就装补上   我电脑是64位的 下的系统也是64位的  可虚拟机偏偏说cpu不匹配
<ofan> http://www.microsoft.com/windowsembedded/en-us/evaluate/windows-embedded-standard-7.aspx
<kk> ofan,啥网址y Connected Devices | Windows Devices | Windows Embedded Standard 7
<imadper> ofan: http://news.mydrivers.com/1/187/187536.htm
<ofan> 看好了，x86,x64
<imadper> ofan: x86能说明什么?
<ofan> 这不能算嵌入式，虽然是embedded
<ofan> 现在都是soc的时代,x86太复杂了
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • flash乱码 49-sansserif.conf和69-language-selector-zh-cn.conf都没用 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374651 我知道这是一个很老的问题，但确实在我机器上存在，不喜勿喷，谢谢。 试过49-sansserif.conf和69-language-selector-zh-cn.conf的方法，都没用。 给两个链接和效果图： http://t …
<imadper> 那这个命名也太坑了?
<Kandu> zhao: 聽說對於沒開 vt 的 x64 cpu, 只能模擬 x86 的，不能 x64 的?
<Kandu> zhao: vbox 只能模擬**
<imadper> 我看了他的名字, 才觉得他是嵌入式的. 不过, atom的开发板到是很多, 今后做成嵌入式系统也正常吧
<jyfl987> Kandu: 那你的os呢 准备兼容 exe 么
<Kandu> jyfl987: 不兼容
<sikao_lfs> Kandu: 如果不把主板上的vt那个东西打开，我这台电脑根本就无法使用vbox
<jyfl987> imadper: ofan atom是有一些准备用于工控领域的 我记得还有个型号带fpga
<jyfl987> Kandu: 好坑爹 你都在家混吃混喝几年了吧 我都毕业3年了
<ofan> jyfl987: 构架还是一样的
<zhao> Kandu, 有人说bios虚拟化选项没开  可是我到bios里找不到关于虚拟化的选项   但是可以装xp虚拟机
<imadper> jyfl987: 这个我不知道, 我只知道, 好多平板, 还有某个sb的手机是atom的
<jyfl987> imadper: 最近不就有
<imadper> jyfl987: 不知道算不算嵌入式的东西
<jyfl987> 所以我说不如改叫 soc
<Kandu> jyfl987: XD 還要繼續混吃喝呢。我比你幸福啊
<imadper> jyfl987: 恩, atom外形有多大?
<ofan> jyfl987: reactos兼容
<jyfl987> Kandu: 你的幸福是建立在你父母的痛苦之上的
<jyfl987> ofan: 额  你说你的os么
<ofan> jyfl987: ...不是
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我看kernel的目录下 arch下好混乱
<adam8157> jyfl987: 怎么说
<ofan> jyfl987: 不过打算写个
<jyfl987> 有的是按 ISA来  但是又有的把一个soc赛进去
<jyfl987> ofan: 打算 宏内核 还是微内核？
<ofan> jyfl987: 还没定好
<ofan> jyfl987: demo和当作业用，写个单文件的，lool
<jyfl987> ofan: 写个能用 好扩展的吧  要不就用微内核好了 虽然效率可能差点  但是扩展方便么
<Kandu> zhao: 哦，聽說沒開 vt, 是可以裝 32bit os, 但不能是 64bit os
<Kandu> jyfl987: 你怎麼知道的呢
<ofan> jyfl987: 为内核要搞个高效的消息机制
<jyfl987> Kandu: 知道啥？
<zhao> Kandu, 32的试过了  也不行  也说cpu不匹配kernel
<jyfl987> ofan: 这只是通讯慢 如果你写个简单的tcp server 你可以直接开个kernel级的服务直接搞网卡 这个就比linux下的那种效率高了
<Kandu> jyfl987: ..
<Kandu> zhao: 這，我不懂了..
<ofan> jyfl987: 主要就是通信
<ofan> jyfl987: 其他还能有什么慢
<jyfl987> ofan: 要通信就要频率发signal来调度 那调度可能也会受影响
<jyfl987> 频繁
<ofan> jyfl987: 通信方式有好多
<jyfl987> ofan: 不发signal我不知道如何呼叫
<Kandu> jyfl987: 可以參考 tcp server. 主行程始終等待別人連接。連接后新建個行程處理，繼續等待。然後 處理用s/c 行程以等待方式一應一回就差不多了
<jyfl987> Kandu: 那个叫 fork server 有个 c10k问题
<ofan> jyfl987:                                                                                                      │ caleb-
<ofan> jyfl987: 貌似设计模式里有讲
<Kandu> jyfl987: 我這邊 ps -A | wc -l 是 180
<ofan> jyfl987: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Messaging_pattern
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: Messaging pattern - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<jeepkid> 哪位用的ubuntu 10.04??
<jeepkid> 能帮忙看一下默认的gcc版本么???3Q!!
<jeepkid> adam8157, 在？朋友？！
<adam8157> jeepkid: 在, 但是我不用ubuntu
<jeepkid> adam8157, - -+
<jeepkid> adam8157, 你用的...什么:-)
<adam8157> jeepkid: 办公室fedora 在家debian sid
<MeaCulpa> 我擦
<MeaCulpa> 怎么最近screen老freeze
 * MeaCulpa screen freeze 啥都死了
<jeepkid> adam8157, 刚换了一个ubuntu12.04LTS
<jeepkid> adam8157, 没声音，GCC版本一高，各种编译出问题- -|||
<adam8157> jeepkid: no idea
<jeepkid> adam8157, 3Q also
<Kandu> jeepkid: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/gcc
<kk> Kandu ⇪ t: Ubuntu -- Details of package gcc in lucid
<MeaCulpa> jeepkid: 啥版本
<MeaCulpa> jeepkid: 4.6.3?
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 装个ulatencyd
<MeaCulpa> 乖乖的4.5吧
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 啥？
<MeaCulpa> 我擦我以后再也不在screen 里起x了
<jeepkid> MeaCulpa, gcc 版本 4.6.3 (Ubuntu/Linaro 4.6.3-1ubuntu5)
<jeepkid> Kandu, 3q
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: ä½ ...
<MeaCulpa> Xh和其他东西分两个screen ~~
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 防止freeze
<MeaCulpa> jeepkid: 疯了你
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 哦 我去看看
<jeepkid> MeaCulpa, gcc版本一高，-Werror这个东西居然把所有的warring都变成error了- -+||
 * adam8157 gcc version 4.6.3 20120306 (Red Hat 4.6.3-2) (GCC)
<adam8157> jeepkid: 那个开关本来就是那个作用!!!!
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 一看你们就是不怎么编译的
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 谁用本机哦, 再说kerenl编译很少有麻烦的
<jeepkid> adam8157, 但是以前的版本会把warring高的转成error吧，4.6.3貌似全都转了
 * gfrog_working 啊！ RHEL这个烂货竟然连pip都不给啊!!
 * imadper gcc version 4.7.0 20120505 (prerelease) (GCC)
<adam8157> jeepkid: 去看manpage, 那个一直就是那个意思
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我要编整个系统呢..
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 这样的东西貌似没进任何系统的源阿库阿什么的
<jeepkid> adam8157, 可是我编译同一个源码，gcc4.4就不会，甚至连warring都没报...
<jeepkid> *我只是没用几个变量而已....>_<
<imadper> jeepkid: 那是旧版本的问题, 新版本改过来了
<MeaCulpa> 帽帽党都如此...
<imadper> jeepkid: 不过我记得, 我大一的时候, 如果有个未用的变量, 也会出warn的
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我宁可icc整个系统也不上那么新的
<adam8157> jeepkid: 变量没用当然是warn
<gfrog_working> MeaCulpa: 帽帽党？ 0_0
<jeepkid> MeaCulpa, 帽帽党？呵呵，我不喜欢yum管理，所以一直排斥..
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_working: :)
<jeepkid> adam8157, 是的，4.6以前只是warring.即便是加了-Werror 但是之后却成了error:xxxx了，:-)
<CyrusYzGTt> gcc (GCC) 4.6.3 20120306 (Red Hat 4.6.3-2)
 * gfrog_working 矮油，发现目前登录的几台机器都是用的gcc 4.6呀。
<adam8157> jeepkid: 有warn, 然后-Werror 就是错误, 从古至今!!!!
<Patrick_DJ> Hi, everyone.
<imadper> gfrog_working: 好老的gcc
<gfrog_working> imadper: 很老么。。
<imadper> gfrog_working: gcc version 4.7.0 20120505 (prerelease) (GCC)
<gfrog_working> imadper: 你这还prerelease呢
<jeepkid> adam8157, 额.....* *~~那为什么我在ubuntu10.04下编译没问题，到了12.04就出这样error...
<gfrog_working> imadper: f17嘛？
<imadper> gfrog_working: 不是, f17我都没听说过, 就听说过e17
<jeepkid> adam8157, 这个问题困扰我一下午了- ->>>
<gfrog_working> imadper: koji latest-pkg f17 gcc -> gcc-4.7.0-5.fc17
<adam8157> jeepkid: 既然开了-Werror, 就要严格要求自己
<mah0ne> 这下午才开始几个小时啊, 一下午 ...
<imadper> gfrog_working: 不明... 不知道是什么东西...
<jeepkid> adam8157, ...唉，看来我要把我的-Werror全去掉了...
<imadper> gfrog_working: 默认更新就这样了..
<gfrog_working> imadper: fedora 17
<adam8157> jeepkid: 你的flag不是统一设置的么...
 * gfrog_working 话说koji真是个好东西，不知道ubuntu的编译系统是不是也这么方便
<imadper> gfrog_working: 哦... 不是fedora... 不当这小白鼠
<jeepkid> adam8157, 没有，几个程序分开编译的，嘿嘿....
<imadper> jeepkid: 既然知道有问题了, 就改一下就行了, 几个没用的变量, 注释了就完了. splint清 才是王道
<gfrog_working> jeepkid: 改掉自己的程序才是正道，好的C程序员应该只用-Werror
 * adam8157 -Wall -Werror -O2
<imadper> gfrog_working: 应该用splint... 不过那东西抱怨的忒多了
<jeepkid> imadper, 不是几个，是一群，呵呵，现在晓得悔不该当初...v_V
<imadper> jeepkid: 那就更应该改了...
<gfrog_working> imadper: 吐槽多了看起来相当不爽。
<imadper> gfrog_working: 恩, 用个printf都抱怨我没有检查返回值...
<jeepkid> adam8157, 我的, -Wall -Werror -O3
<ofan> -O2就行
<MeaCulpa> 都是高人阿
<ofan> c++下开-Werror会死掉的
 * MeaCulpa -march=nocona -O2 -pipe
<MeaCulpa> 悲催的Pentium D
<jeepkid> 错误： 变量‘ret’被设定但未被使用 [-Werror=unused-but-set-variable]
<MeaCulpa> 无聊，装个RHEL7 alpha来喷
<jeepkid> 02也不行，呵呵...
<imadper> jeepkid: 报错跟O几没关系..
<ofan> -O3有时会有异常现象
<ofan> gcc推荐-O2
<imadper> jeepkid: O只是用来优化的..
 * gfrog_working 似乎有洁癖，git log里多余的空格都受不了。。
 * imadper 你们都不用clang吗?
<mofaph> 一个程序出现了段错误，怎么确定它是由堆栈溢出而造成的？
<imadper> mofaph: valgrind
<gfrog_working> MeaCulpa: 我猜你要杯具
<jeepkid> imadper, 额，，呵呵我菜了- -
<imadper> mofaph: 不一定是溢出, 其他的野指针也有可能
<imadper> mofaph: 正常写程序, 堆溢出还挺少见的, stack溢出倒是多一些
<mofaph> imadper: 是的，有很多原因引起。只不过我想确定是不是由于堆栈溢出而造成的
<mofaph> imadper: 谢谢
<imadper> jeepkid: 没事, 多跟 adam8157 学学就好了,
<imadper> mofaph: 不客气, valgrind -tool=memcheck ./yourProgram 一般都能检测出来
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 原来Linda来我朝了啊。
 * adam8157 meeting
<jeepkid> imadper,  说实话，编译东西真没看多少，gcc的man page一翻就是上千页嘿嘿，在下小菜，还请adam8157 imadper指教哈
<imadper> jeepkid: 我也菜, 还是 adam8157 厉害~
<imadper> jeepkid: manpage太长了... 这个确实没法看
<ofan> valgrind能查stack overflow?
<imadper> ofan: 他段错误了
<imadper> ofan: 要查原因
<imadper> ofan: 其实我觉得野指针最可能
<ofan> valgrind貌似就能查内存泄漏的
<ofan> double free之类的
<imadper> ofan: -tool=memcheck 绝对不止内存泄漏
<ofan> imadper: 还有啥
<ofan> imadper: 默认不就是-tool=memcheck？
<ofan> jeepkid: http://cppcheck.sourceforge.net/  try this
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: Cppcheck - A tool for static C/C++ code analysis
<imadper> ofan: 你野指针也能查出来呀
<imadper> ofan: http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/cn/linux/l-cn-valgrind/
<kk> imadper ⇪ t: 应用 Valgrind 发现 Linux 程序的内存问题
<imadper> ofan: 连多线程中出现的竞争问题都可以发现 ...
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu 12.04新手使用分享 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374653 最近安装了Ubuntu 12.04，弄了一个多星期终于把系统弄得比较满意了，分享一下，如果有错请大家指正： 1. 首先系统安装之后最好是先更改软件源： 1.1 打开Ubuntu SoftWare Center 然后找到Edit--Software Source--Down from …
<jyfl987> ofan: 我米看过这些设计模式
<ofan> imadper: 这个貌似看过
<ofan> 叉  又跑了？
<ofan> jyfl987: 直接按照osdev的wiki来吧
<cfy> which version of fcitx-sunpinyin are you using?
<sdtyum> 操你妈
<sdtyum> 发错啦
<jyfl987> ofan: hmm
<ofan> sdtyum: ...
<ofan> sdtyum: 踢场子的？
<sdtyum> 发错了
<mah0ne> sdtyum: 这是有多大仇?
<sdtyum> sorry
<jeepkid> ofan, I`dont like cpp
<ofan> jeepkid: for c/c++
<mah0ne> ←_←
<ofan> jeepkid: 也能检查c
<jeepkid> ofan, shit,,,sf打不开- -
<Kandu> mofaph: 無法用工具檢測的。 imadper 發出的那篇 ibm 的文件說可以檢測內存越界。是有條件的，也就是說由 c 函數在 heap 里動態分配的才能檢查越界，因為 mm 會記錄這個分配的起始點和大小。爾覆蓋 stack 溢出，沒法查。野指針，野沒法查
<Kandu> cfy: 有沒有看出什麼不妥當的地方呢?
<cfy> Kandu: sorry
<cfy> Kandu: i'm busy these days
<Kandu> 呃，跑了..
<ofan> Kandu: +1
<ofan> 那文章讲的东西不多
<ofan> 而且跟stackoverflow没关系
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • ubuntu 12.04 A卡显卡驱动安装的问题。。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374654 ubuntu 12.04刚出的时候就安装了，而后就安装了A卡的开源驱动，但是安装之后，gnome-shell这个进程一直占用这50%左右的cpu， 无奈，之后卸载。但是附加驱动里的A卡闭源驱动一直无法安装，每 …
<imadper> of
<imadper> ofan: .
<imadper> of
<imadper> ofan: 你还去那种低分局打>
<ofan> imadper: 刚才你跑了
<imadper> ofan:  刚才改emacs配置文件去了... 要重启emacs
<ofan> imadper: 我加了好多主页
<imadper> ofan: 罪过.. 我不是主页君, 我是帮忙解答简单c语言问题的.. 偶尔发发东西
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 菜鸟问个网速监控的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374655 大家好，我的ubuntu 12.04，连的是学校图书馆的无线局域网。在不浏览网页，没下载东西的时候，用系统自带的系统监视器中的资源-网络历史中，“正在接收”一项始终有5-10KB/秒的速度。而从 …
<ofan> imadper: 额 还能多人控制？
<imadper> ofan: 对, 我权限最小
<imadper> ofan: 另外两个人我都不认识
<ofan> 好蛋疼
<imadper> ....
<ofan> 还以为就一个，以前还喷过一个，结果被解除好友
<ofan> nnd一个人占了好几个主页 擦
<imadper> ofan: 那肯定不是我...
<ofan> imadper: 恩
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 無法變更磁區屬性？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374656 Ubuntu 12.04系統，資料儲存磁區 /media/sda1 的屬性是 Read-only file system，我下了以下指令想修改成可讀寫，可是一直不能改，請問如何處理？ chang@chang-F3JC:~$ sudo chown chang:chang /media/sda1 chown: changing ownership of `/media/sda …
<shellex> ping
<ofan> shellex: booom
<imadper> MaskRay: 马甲哥, 有什么代码美化的工具没?
<imadper> MaskRay: 老师给的代码太丑了, 符号两边不空格... 缩进倒是可以解决. 但是注释也很丑...
<gfrog_working> im
<gfrog_working> imadper: ggdG算了。
<MaskRay> imadper: http://indent.isidore-it.eu/beautify.html  和 astyle，这类东西叫做 pretty printer
<kk> MaskRay,啥网址y Indent
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 内核补丁：字符终端下显示UTF-8字符 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374657 喜欢纯粹的linux终端界面，没必要的话不进X。于是，长久以来都是用这个内核补丁： UTF-8字符终端 (univt) http://blog.chinaunix.net/space.php?uid=436750&do=blog&id=2123586 可以在纯linux字符终端下显示 …
<imadper> MaskRay: 我去看看去~
<imadper> gfrog_working: ggdg?
<imadper> gfrog_working: vim...
<gfrog_working> imadper: emmm..
<shellex> 奇怪
<shellex> 现在可用的freenode端口是啥
<Cherrot> shellex: 7000?
<imadper> MaskRay: 没找到emacs下有什么这类的插件... 要不写一个调用indent的好了...
<shellex> Cherrot: 我这个客户端能连上另一个连不上
<shellex> 8001端口
<Cherrot> shellex: 不清楚 :)
<shellex> Cherrot: 算了。。。回家开VPN再试试看
<Cherrot> NOTE: Indent is designed to support the C language. It is NOT, repeat NOT, designed to work with C++. It may work with some C++ code but you are on your own: usage of indent on C++ is not supported, so DO NOT complain if it doesn't work on your C++ code.
<Cherrot> 老外说话就是有趣~
<ofan> Cherrot: 因为很多人抱怨
<Cherrot> ofan: :D
<mah0ne> 老外说话通俗易懂, 我英语不行 也看懂了
<MaskRay> imadper: M-x shell-command-on-region (M-|) 调用 indent 就行了
<imadper> MaskRay: 不如类似smart-compile那样绑定一个快捷键, 然后重读当前buffer?
<ofan> vim下一个=搞定
<imadper> MaskRay: 如果直接调用indent, 调用之后也学要重读buffer吧?
<imadper> ofan: 能自动把a+b变成 a + b?
<ofan> imadper: 我说indent
<ofan> imadper: 也可以调用外部程序
<imadper> ofan: 肯定可以的.. 不能调用外部程序, 没法编译
<ofan> 上学期写过一个自动排c++的，不过要先翻译到xml
<ofan> imadper: 类似的工具有很多吧
<MaskRay> ofan: 求开源。这类东西用带 algebraic data type和pattern matching的语言就方便了，比如 wl-pprint
<ofan> vim下的可以自己调整
<imadper> ofan: 恩, 我只需要方便, 好看就行了
<ofan> MaskRay: http://www.sdml.info/projects/srcml/  用这个转成xml,然后操作xml
<kk> ofan,啥网址y SDML: srcML
<MaskRay> ofan: 求开源。 这算是不支持adt和pm的语言能用的方法了……indent若用haskell写，源代码也许能缩到1/5
<byzantium> 怎么杀死一个只是知道进程名字的进程呀
<byzantium> kill ?
<Cherrot> byzantium: killall
<imadper> byzantium: pkill
<byzantium> Cherrot, ok
<ofan> MaskRay: pm你了
<imadper> สวัสดีครับ
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 是啊 要不怎么F2F
<gfrog_working> adam8157: wow
<adam8157> shellex: 啧啧
<ugoub> 有人熟悉red5不？
<ofan> http://www.google.com/green/storyofsend/desktop/
<kk> ofan ⇪ ti: The Story of Send
<flystom> 這裏太安靜了，還是ubuntu
<flystom> 熱鬧
<gfrog> adam8157: 蛋蛋 lijian是你们组的嘛？
<adam8157> gfrog: 是啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 你要和他合租
<adam8157> ?
<gfrog> adam8157: 正考虑呢
<gfrog> adam8157: 有啥不良后果么？ @@
<adam8157> gfrog: 周董的歌声告诉你答案
<gfrog> adam8157: 嘛？！
<adam8157> gfrog: 菊花残满地伤.  不过是开玩笑的...
<gfrog> adam8157: 快使用双节棍，嘿嘿哈嘿？
<cfy> fcitx-sunpinyin怎么删除词组?
 * Kandu 同問, fcitx 怎麼刪除特定自造詞
<cfy> Kandu: fcitx的pinyin是Ctrl+delete
<cfy> Kandu: 关键是sunpinyin...
<cfy> Kandu: 难道要我们自己去sqlite3 db删除?
<cfy> Kandu: ~/.sunpinyin/userdict
<Kandu> cfy: 哦，果然好用
<cfy> Kandu: 什么就果然好用了?
<Kandu> cfy: ctrl-delete
<cfy> Kandu: 哦...可是我在用sunpinyin T_T
<Kandu> cfy: 呃，我才剛開始用 fcitx, 正用的到底是什麼拼音還沒搞清..
<cfy> Kandu: 如果是'拼'就是普通拼音吧
<cfy> Kandu: 拼,带着红色框的是sunpinyin
<Kandu> cfy: 哦，我這是「双」
<cfy> Kandu: 那是双拼
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 影音风暴在ubuntu下怎样安装？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374662 统计信息: 发表于 由 uanmo — 2012-05-16 17:59
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯
<cfy> Kandu: 在输入法上点右键,可以选择吧
<imadper> cfy: 拼也有可能是google pinyin
<cfy> imadper: 哦
<cfy> imadper: 用org mode么?
<MaskRay> Kandu: 好久没见
<imadper> cfy: 以前用过, 后来不用了
<cfy> imadper: 哦...
<imadper> cfy: 我没那么多东西需要几住
<cfy> imadper: 做了实习生你就有咯
<imadper> cfy: 用哪个函数重读当前buffer? 从硬盘上
<cfy> imadper: revert-buffer
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 到时候再用org吧
<cfy> imadper: 嗯
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 我去试试看这个命令
<cfy> imadper: o
<imadper> cfy: 你写c的时候, 怎么缩进代码?
<imadper> cfy: 不能把a+b变成 a + b呀, 打算调用indent来搞一下
<MaskRay> imadper: org-mode不错的。最简单的演示我用markdown，普通文档rst，复杂文档/演示org-mode
<cfy> imadper: style 是 linux ,然后,(setq c-auto-newline t)
<imadper> MaskRay: 复杂的演示文档怎么用org-mode? 还有这功能?
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 但是 C-c C-q 之后, 没有我需要的空格, 大括号换行什么的也都不会改
<cfy> imadper: 嗯
<imadper> MaskRay: markdown可以用pandoc转beamer. 做演示倒是挺好的
<MaskRay> imadper: org的beamer支持是这些里面最好的
<imadper> MaskRay: 这么厉害, 我去查查去~
<Kandu> MaskRay: 嗯嗯,想死你咯
<houge> 不晓得大家对uksm内核和bfs内核有没有兴趣！？
<houge> 我按照archlinux上的pkgbuild做了两个内核，分别是bfs和bfs+uksm的内核，不晓得各位朋友有没有兴趣。
<cfy> 谁熟悉pptp?
<cfy> 我连接的时候 一直在显示 sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x9a087e55> <pcomp> <accomp>]
<cfy> 无法建立GRE通道?
<imadper> gre通道? 背个gre还需要通道?
<imadper> 不是交钱就能去考试吗?
<cfy> ....
<cfy> imadper: vpn里的一个缩写
<cfy> imadper: Generic Routing Encapsulation
<imadper> cfy: ... 最后一个词不认识...
<cfy> imadper: Encapsulation
<cfy> imadper: n.  封装， 包装， 密封
<imadper> cfy: 擦, 我的字典里都没有... 不行, 我得换个大点儿的字典
<cfy> imadper: dict.cn...
<imadper> cfy: 我用的sdcv, 然后绑定到emacs的快捷键
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • 求助！桌面进去之后就只有背景和图标了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374664 球高手指点，桌面只剩下背景和图标了，启动时选择的是Ubuntu启动，本人是小白 统计信息: 发表于 由 iluhy13140928 — 2012-05-16 19:18
<LOL_> imadper: 二级C语言难考吗?
<LOL_> 一级过去了,不知该不该考二级,纠结
<imadper> LOL_: 没考过 ... 考了有用吗? 你觉得对你有帮助, 就去考呗~
<LOL_> imadper: 怕考不过
<imadper> LOL_: 好好准备一下呗
<void1> 2级c好像大学必考的嘛？
<imadper> void1: 才不是
<imadper> void1: 我就没考过...
<void1> 印象中好像所有人都考的
<LOL_> imadper: 有三个月的培训班,每周周末两天上课,
<imadper> void1: 不用吧?
<imadper> LOL_: 没必要去, 自学呗
<LOL_> imadper: 我很差
<imadper> LOL_: 基本都可以自学通过的, 只要你觉得二级对你今后有帮助就可以去试一试
<cfy> (weather-report "wenzhou") => "Weather (via worldweatheronline.com):
<imadper> cfy: 刚还想找你问呢, elisp里怎么执行一个shell语句呀?
<cfy> imadper: start-process
<imadper> cfy: ok, 多谢~
<cfy> imadper: 这个是非同步的
<cfy> imadper: emacs不会等待这个程序返回
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 那我延迟0.1秒好了
<imadper> cfy: 反正缩进一个程序不会太慢的
<cfy> imadper: 给你个同步的?
<imadper> cfy: 也好~
<cfy> imadper: call-process
<imadper> cfy: 哦看
<imadper> cfy: ok~
<imadper> cfy: 还有就是, revert-buffer, 他总是让我输入yes. 怎么样能不用输入呀?
<cfy> imadper: (call-process "sleep" nil nil nil "1")
<imadper> cfy: 睡一秒... 这么多nil...
<cfy> imadper: (revert-buffer t t) ?
<imadper> cfy: 我去试试看, 对了,  我去看函数原型去
<cfy> imadper: (revert-buffer nil t)也行
<cfy> imadper: 我不知道第一个参数是啥意思..
<imadper> cfy: 恩,太多函数了, 记不住
<cfy> imadper: 看手册 :D
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 我先去杀敌... 被白蚁包围了, 回来继续写
<cfy> adam8157: adam好
<adam8157> ...
<cfy> imadper: 还是(revert-buffer t t)好了.
<cfy> adam8157: 用fcitx么?
<adam8157> cfy: 用
<cfy> adam8157: 用fcitx-sunpinyin么?怎么删除用户词组?
<Uberlisk> ????????:)
<adam8157> cfy: pinyin+cloudpinyin的路过
<cfy> adam8157: 别说是sqlite3 进去,然后delete.....
<cfy> adam8157: 哦...算了,我网络不好...
<Uberlisk> ??????couchDB??
<Uberlisk> ?????????????????
<imadper> cfy: Symbol's value as variable is void: help-xref-following...看不了文档...
<Zertad> xfce谁在用？
<cfy> iGoogle: ee好
<samson-cn> ...
<cfy> imadper: .......
<imadper> cfy: 啥~ 怎么了?
<cfy> imadper: 不知道..
<imadper> cfy: 貌似google出不少结果
<imadper> cfy: 我正慢慢看呢
<iGoogle> cfy: 你搞人机体啊
<imadper> cfy: 对了, 你的那个call-process不好用呀, 说什么我的indent找不到, 但是我在shell里直接就可以..
<cfy> imadper: ?用全路径试试
<cfy> imadper: 原始代码看看
<cfy> iGoogle: 没啊.问好嘛
<imadper> cfy: 恩
<cfy> imadper: 把你的代码,给我看看
<LOL__> iGoogle: 据说计算机过了一级就能当市长了
<imadper> cfy: http://pastebin.com/SyseH8Wu
<cfy> imadper: "indent "
<cfy> imadper: 知道问题了么?
<imadper> cfy: .. 空格都不行...
<cfy> imadper: en...
<imadper> cfy: 我是刻意流出来的, 我怕他直接indenta.c...
<cfy> imadper: .
<cfy> imadper: 写过C么?
<imadper> cfy: 写过呀, 怎么了?
 * Kandu Zzz 晚安啦
<cfy> imadper: 用过int main(int argc,char * argv[])么?
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 用过
<cfy> imadper: 处理过命令行参数么?
<imadper> cfy: 处理过
<cfy> imadper: 如果你处理过,照理说,不应该啊
<cfy> imadper: 哦..
<cfy> imadper: 其实,它不是传给shell
<cfy> imadper: 它直接调用了
<imadper> cfy: 没有, 我之前改那个编译的时候, 她用的concat, 所以预留了... 我这次直接预留, 就成这个样子了...
<cfy> imadper: 哦...
<imadper> cfy: 我以为可以跟``的用法一样呢 (perl) 把参数一起搞进去
<cfy> imadper: :D
<cfy> iGoogle: perl害人呢
<cfy> lol
<MaskRay> cfy: 用 不需要 /bin/sh 的函数
<cfy> MaskRay: ?
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 12.04的Dash主页中的图标可以直接拖拽到桌面了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374667 今日偶然发现Ubuntu 12.04中点左上角那个图标显示出的Dash主页中的图标可以直接左键拖拽到桌面了，本来我是想拖到左边那个启动器上的，一不小心就拖到桌面了。以前11.10里只能拖到 …
<MaskRay> cfy: 找一找 start-process 之类的，不需要用 /bin/sh 解析命令行的。不应该用 call-process 这种不安全的
<cfy> MaskRay: 你确定call-process是/bin/sh解析的?
<Zertad> hey
<yall> ● which call-process
<yall> call-process not found
<cfy> yall: 吐水鸭
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 在winxp并win8环境下如何安装ubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64.iso http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374668 在winxp并win8环境下如何安装，我是笔记本电脑，已经安装了，下好了-12.04-desktop-amd64.iso，想问问如何在保留xp和win8的情况下装好ubuntu，并且在开机时可选启动那个系统，谢 …
<cfy> yall: imadper: 在emacs里看天气么?
<imadper> cfy: 有插件? 放在状态栏里还是挺好的
<imadper> cfy: 你写了
<imadper> cfy: 你写了?
<cfy> imadper: 没有....我找找
<yall> cfy: 你看weather.perl
<cfy> yall: 不要,只要emacs的.
<cfy> http://julien.danjou.info/software/google-weather.el
<kk> cfy ⇪ t: Google Weather for Emacs | Julien Danjou
<yall> cfy: 吾从来不在emacs里看天气的。
<yall> cfy: 从来都是显示在桌面上。
<cfy> yall: 我才不回桌面呢...也行吧,
<imadper> cfy: emacswiki上不去了
<yall> cfy: 那可以放在conky上嘛
<cfy> imadper: .....
<imadper> 刚还可以呢
<imadper> 我还想去查我的文档为什么不能看呢
<cfy> imadper: yall: 服务器不行啊...
<yall> cfy: 吾这里。用weather.perl。没问题。
<imadper> ....
<imadper> cfy: 我的文档莫名其妙能看了 ...
<cfy> imadper: ....
<redhatlinux10> 靠，这么冷清
<cfy> imadper: yall: http://julien.danjou.info/software/google-weather.el
<cfy> imadper: yall: 酷
<imadper> cfy: 我擦, 你找个插件, 还要下线irc再去找?
<imadper> cfy: 我以为你刚才是下了,  原来是去找插件..
<cfy> imadper: 嗯,看下,启动配置能用否
<imadper> cfy: 我添加了新的函数之后, eval-buffer总是不管用, 只能重启emacs了?
<cfy> imadper: 不是吧....
<imadper> cfy: 还能怎么办?
<cfy> imadper: 怎么会不管用...
<imadper> cfy: 不知道呀, 就是eval-buffer, 然后我刚写进去的那个函数, 用快捷键, 还是说没有绑定
<cfy> imadper: 快捷键?不可能不行吧
<imadper> cfy: 那我下次碰上再去试试看..
<starlink> 客户端登陆此irc需要特殊设置吗？
<redhatlinux10> 这里有多少使用kubuntu的同学啊？
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 12.04如何清除dash主页下的最近程序或者文档? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374671 如题。。。已尝试过 rm ~/.local/share/recently-used.xbel mkdir ~/.local/share/recently-used.xbel 但是不管用... 统计信息: 发表于 由 sureleo — 2012-05-16 21:14
<samson-cn> 以前用过一段时间kubuntu
<samson-cn> redhatlinux10: 不过现在一直在用ubuntu 10.04
<zlei> Flickr是被和谐对象吗？想注册一个来着
<stock-cn> MaskRay: emacs里看天气怎么搞阿？
<pocoyo> stock-cn: cn-weather.el?
<pocoyo> stock-cn: org 里也有。
<Zertad> Flickr没被和谐吧！反正我电脑能正常访问。
<Zertad> picasa倒是被和谐了。
<kk> 新 华中校区 • 黄石职业技术学院 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374674 黄石职业技术学院Ubuntu爱好者来报道... 统计信息: 发表于 由 huangbowen — 2012-05-16 21:30
<flystom> 请问一下 vim打开gb2312编码的文本文件乱码，怎么办？
<Zertad> 用leafpad打开吧！保证不会乱码。
<Inode_LF> hello,大家好，我忙了两三天，系统也换回了windows，只为淘宝啊，我的淘宝店10分钟前才开张，累啊，http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=14132871603
<kk> Inode_LF,啥网址y 合成鹿皮巾－－小店开张酬宾前10位买一送一-淘宝网
<flystom> 我用的是xubuntu，自带mousepad 打开也一样乱码 leafpad没试过
<Zertad> 试试吧！很好使的话
<Zertad> 没想到在irc也有人发广告。
<flystom> 我的，我先去试试了
<Zertad> 现在的淘宝店家是该有多勤劳啊！
<stock-cn> pocoyo: 越来越牛了
<stock-cn> pocoyo: 有没有emacs查询股票的插件
<fuhao> 悠闲一小会～
<stock-cn> pocoyo: 有这个就完美了
<pocoyo> stock-cn: 你这中国股票？
<Inode_LF> 不是啊，是irc里的改行做淘宝了
<stock-cn> pocoyo: 对，要看中国的股市行情阿
<Zertad> 不过我至今没玩过网购。
<Zertad> 我的人生是不是不完整？
<fuhao> 请教个问题,谁会在debian安装的时候弄lvm?
<Inode_LF> Zertad, 老朋友的，我就玩了不少
<redhatlinux10> 现在gnome shell, unity流失了不少用户啊。
<Inode_LF> Zertad, 网购是大方向
<Zertad> 我昨晚刚从gnome3转到xfce目前感觉良好。
<fuhao> Zertad: xfce 截个图我看看～
<Zertad> 个人觉
<flystom> leafpad果然好使
<Inode_LF> 我有个想法哦，在座的各位谁开发出了商业的软件，都可以挂在网店里了
<Inode_LF> 我是为大家着想的
<Zertad> http://wp4.sina.cn/woriginal/68f5e0bbjw1dszpx0gnlcj.jpg  xfce截图。
<redhatlinux10> xfce确实不错，但是感觉还是简陋了点。
<Inode_LF> 90人负责开发，我一人负责销售，这还不错
<flystom> 下面的dock是什么啊
<Zertad> 非码农，表示永远都没有开发商业软件的能力。
<redhatlinux10> Inode_LF: 受众太少，花同样的精力，在windows下可以赚更多
<Zertad> @flystom，cairo-dock
<Zertad> xfce就是简化了的gnome2。
<Inode_LF> redhatlinux10, 非也，调查显示开源用户更愿意为软件付费
<fuhao> Zertad: 不错，不错～蛮好的
<shellex> 选DE，当然是KDE啦
<houge> 请教各位，Liquorix内核补丁主要意义是什么！？
<houge> shellex: +!
<houge> +1
<redhatlinux10> Inode_LF: 开源用户和windows用户比起来，应该具有更好的计算机使用能力，知道商业软件有哪些可替代产品，具有一定的动手能力，所以我认为，更不愿意付钱买软件。
<redhatlinux10> Inode_LF: 没有人会和钱过不去。
<fuhao> shellex: 我觉的KDE资源占用太多
<stock-cn> 就用debian的gnome是王道
<stock-cn> 简单实用
<Inode_LF> redhatlinux10, 很多人掌管着公司的服务器，知道管理的辛苦，当然愿意为服务付费
<Inode_LF> redhatlinux10, 当然也明白码家的辛苦
<shellex> fuhao: 拿来做桌面，资源不就是用来占的么
<fuhao> shellex: 我更喜欢简洁的
<happyaron> shellex: ...你咋了，当传教士了。。。
<shellex> happyaron: 嘻嘻
<redhatlinux10> Inode_LF: 呵呵。码农辛苦，因为我就是。不过我宁愿用户买我的软件，而不是买我的服务。
<shellex> happyaron: 咱是活广告
<Living-death> 论坛是出问题了么 老504
<fuhao> 嘿嘿
<redhatlinux10> Inode_LF: 因为我开发的不是游戏。
<shellex> fuhao: 那叫简陋
<fuhao> 哈哈～爱咋咋滴～自己喜欢就行
<Inode_LF> redhatlinux10, 你在做什么项目？
<redhatlinux10> Inode_LF: 物联网，政企网相关的中间件
<Inode_LF> redhatlinux10, 收入不菲？？？
<redhatlinux10> Inode_LF: 糊口
<Inode_LF> redhatlinux10, 我IT学校毕业了三年，依然糊口不能，想想都伤心
<Inode_LF> redhatlinux10, IT精英啊
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求助，如何屏蔽掉学校的网页广告！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374677 太他妈的扯淡了！ 学校搞了个“官方论坛”，做的烂的像狗屎一样不说，还强制打广告！ 凡是校园网用户，你用浏览器打开一个新的链接 前两次都会被学校强制转换到一个“论坛的广告网页 …
<redhatlinux10> Inode_LF: 汗。
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: solving recurrence 擅长么？
<Inode_LF> kk, 我告诉那个新手，用火狐插件有专门过滤广告的
<Inode_LF> kk, 你去告诉他
<kk> Inode_LF, 是什么反应？  ㍮ 
<namoamitabuddha> 啊的不咯参考
<namoamitabuddha> adblock 能过滤广告么？
<Inode_LF> redhatlinux10, 我去你那做码农去，收不收我
<redhatlinux10> 我这里要求：本科四年经验。
<samson-cn> redhatlinux10: 本科四年有什么经验?
 * Cherrot jiero 暴毙了？
<redhatlinux10> java
<Inode_LF> redhatlinux10, 偶
<Cherrot> redhatlinux10: 你用java做什么的？
<redhatlinux10> 物联网，政企网相关的中间件
 * MeaCulpa 所谓占资源，是Windows的思路...Linux的app, 每个app都应该系统给多少资源就拿多少资源
<Cherrot> redhatlinux10: 牛淫 :)
<xjiujiu> 本科四年经验..
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 【转帖】近期Blender作品欣赏（来自：blendernation.com，截止5月16日） http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374678 曾经在向从事影视业的朋友推荐Blender时，被质疑“免费的开源软件总不够商业软件专业吧？” 唉，还是让作品自己来说话算了，以下是来自 www.b …
<phoenixlzx> hi
<kk> phoenixlzx, 好.. .  ㍮ 
<phoenixlzx> 各位
<phoenixlzx> 有Arch中文社区的版主没，去帮下忙，挪几个帖子
<Cherrot> phoenixlzx: 你不是最高权限么？
<phoenixlzx> Cherrot: 我一个人不够撒...
<phoenixlzx> Cherrot: 帖子太多了
<Cherrot> phoenixlzx: soga...
<alvin_rxg> 被 spawn 了？
<phoenixlzx> Cherrot: 论坛改版，很多帖子不在地方，版主去帮忙移动一下
<Inode_LF> phoenixlzx, 谁是版主
<phoenixlzx> Inode_LF: 一堆
<Inode_LF> phoenixlzx, 版主有薪水么
<phoenixlzx> Inode_LF: 没有
<Inode_LF> phoenixlzx, 那做着有什么意思
 * Cherrot ...
<phoenixlzx> Inode_LF: 你觉得没意思可以不做
<Inode_LF> phoenixlzx, 我本就没做
<Cherrot> Inode_LF: 不过我也没见过哪个论坛的版主有薪水的啊
<phoenixlzx> Inode_LF: 你没做还抱怨啥。
<Inode_LF> phoenixlzx, 给你发个广告，http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=14132871603
<alvin_rxg> http://luo.bo/24785/
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y 自己动手DIY充气娃娃 - 萝卜网
 * MeaCulpa 键盘终于比鼠标贵了...
<jyfl987> adam8157: csapp好像对switch的实现讲得不详细阿
<jyfl987> adam8157: 跑路了？
<jyfl987> gfrog: 在马？
<houge> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=97&t=374686
<kk> houge ⇪ t: 满足各位BFS和UKSM内核用户的需求，BFS和UKSM内核项目启动 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<houge> 各位多多指教
<maxupeng1> 请问一下，vim中搜索小括号该怎么输入，试了\(\)似乎不行啊
<MeaCulpa> maxupeng1: 不用转义
<MeaCulpa> 直接/(
<MeaCulpa> 转义了就反而是正则关键字了
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 在这个频道想认真研究好难
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 你要在全球做大华语irc聊天室公开研究？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 研究技术  你看我找阿蛋就找不到她 蛤蟆也下线了
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 再者，这频道码字的很少，啊蛋他们也是QA啊
<maxupeng1> MeaCulpa，不行啊，为了将name()替换成<NAME>，输入%s/\<name()\>/<NAME>/g
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 码农无暇聊天..
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 额 那你是什么
<maxupeng1> MeaCulpa:没有效果
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我也是QA, 且比他们更那个，我可不会跟代码，调内核，多线程调试
<MeaCulpa> maxupeng1: 我这里可以s/(/</g
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 阿蛋是QE来着
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 哦，我是tester...
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 咱低端了
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: s/A/E
<maxupeng1> MeaCulpa，将name()替换成<NAME>，输入%s/\<name()\>/<NAME>/g，语法对不？
<MeaCulpa> maxupeng1: 你尖括号干嘛的？
<maxupeng1> MeaCulpa 匹配整个单词啊
<MeaCulpa> maxupeng1: 去掉尖括号就对了
<maxupeng1> OK，谢谢
<MeaCulpa> maxupeng1: 我很少用<>, 貌似不是用\来转的，我只知道单引号， ‘《
<MeaCulpa> '<
<maxupeng1> 学习了:)
 * MeaCulpa 是没有perl RE玷污的纯净的小孩
<MeaCulpa> 阿姨呢，出来吐~~
<MaskRay> qa qe分别是什么
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 干我这个别说码字，连shell都不需要太懂。最多有几个人云亦云的说要懂pl去维护以下老臭的脚本。懂的人无非就是干活快几秒钟而已
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 偶尔遇到点妹子，兴冲冲拿网上抄来的bash往ksh里跑...
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 总之知识，越积累越丰富，技术，只是干活手段而已，提高些许效率，没人care
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 那你怎么混进去的？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 貌似大公司都有雇高手来倒垃圾的习惯阿 进去门槛很高 用起来却干点简单活
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 难道是为了打击竞争对手 额
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 有点那个意思
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 有技能的SA和SE反而难进，公司内部码农转的又很多
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 所以就是天天说缺人，但又招不进能干的人
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 额  为何有技能的难进？
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 很多原因，之前的公司小，英语差，面试能力差，等等
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 如我等脸皮厚的面试老赖不多了
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我觉得天天喊缺人是一种公司政治
<MaskRay> jyfl987: sa se qa qe 分别是什么
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 话说我也不清楚的
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 喊缺人就可以要求拨款拨待遇来准备招人 而实际上自己心理有数 所以这个那个的理由不满意给人去打发点 这样造成在领导眼里你很忙碌 只是没招到人而已
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 我是小公司的 表问我
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 尤其干linux, unix的，外面市面上人才很多，但是那些大公司自己人却都是码农出身，不怎么熟悉这些
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我在之前一个公司体会最深，客户的领导要搞云，找来一帮码农养了，码农根本不知道SA们平时头痛啥，不知道云要干啥...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 这是因为码农是看不起运维的 你要了解这一点
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 一个SA都没有的团队，居然要搞啥云计算，虚拟化...一帮架构师天天开会
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 18m码字的地位最低
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我们这样的，比他们舒服的多
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 因为你们丫的是大公司
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你们都提倡配置化 引擎化 所以真正牛逼的人也有 但是就那么几个 平时都接触不到嘛
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 但我前面说的招不到人也是我们公司...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你看现在搞创业的 都是提倡 devop
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 都是程序员上阵搞运维 额
<MeaCulpa> dev 只需要少数
<MeaCulpa> 不是吧，创业需要的是idea
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 有idea的太多了
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: FB, Twitter之类，一开始的代码质量一定一塌糊涂
<MeaCulpa> twitter就一个小小的ROR作业而已
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: twitter的不知道 f8的还好吧 扎克伯格本来就是个黑客式人物
<MeaCulpa> 还是idea重要
<MeaCulpa> 没觉得
<MeaCulpa> FB只是一开始就提倡实名制而已
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: idea当然重要 只是如果你天马行空 不了解技术的局限 那就要等过个多少年才来实现了
<MeaCulpa> 那是，所以成功的是少数，有idea的dev
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 但是你看iOS应用，尤其是游戏
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 所以嘛 idea人人都可以想 而且你作出来以后 别人还可以抄
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 成功的大部分是有一点点码字能力的设计师
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我认识不少游戏公司的designer, 自学些许码字，就能用引擎做游戏卖钱了
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 码字对他们来说没什么，花2周学习一下即可
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 正常 因为引擎化了 比如以前作网游是招人来作引擎 现在许多二流的都是买引擎了
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 然后开始写脚本 额
<MeaCulpa> en
<MeaCulpa> lua, 乱啊
<jyfl987> 类似 rpgmaker那种流程了
<MeaCulpa> :)
<jyfl987> 反正现在也不在乎客户端大小了
<jyfl987> 一堆堆个上G
<MeaCulpa> 所以还是老滚那样的游戏牛逼
<MeaCulpa> 发布的时候同时发布关卡编辑器的，对码字的要求就高了
<jyfl987> 我记得我上家公司 一开始任由美工乱搞 结果搞到客户端2-3G 其实场景也不多 后来要研究轻量级 他们又给改成只有100m了 额
<MeaCulpa> 也会淘汰一大批Designer
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: -_-!
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 说起来可笑 我们那客户端的程序员 连curl库调用都搞不来 走个http取个东西都不会 额
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 现学嘛
<jyfl987> 我们后端部门就膨胀 到后来替换了他们那个通讯库 自己写通讯实现的两端
<MeaCulpa> 自己socket嘛
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我看那些人对学习貌似没兴趣
<MeaCulpa> hmm, 所以还是test好，想干嘛干嘛
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 程序员有两种 一种是糊口的 一种是兴趣驱动的
<MeaCulpa> 我国基本都是糊口的
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 糊口的就是学点快 作东西的 兴趣驱动的就是想越学越多  额  其实效果上看 也没太大差别
<jyfl987> 不过现在这个时代好
<MeaCulpa> 怎么个好法...
<jyfl987> 有云平台 自己有个idea 花个一个月工资就可以租用一年 作点东西了
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你看 租个linode东京机房的机器 自己写个基于web的2d mmorpg都没问题 这在以前都是要多少万的
<MeaCulpa> 那也就是那些搞web的...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 搞web的也在进化  现在搞web的什么不能干？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 而且现在这个时代知识的获取也很方便了 以前人是要学东西还要看机遇  现在只是看你想不想学而已
<jyfl987> 额 今天看csapp没多少 我要下线看历史了 88
<MeaCulpa> bb
<rannger> 我特么明天不想去上班
<ofan> rannger: 那就不上了
<alvin_rxg> 對，明天是不用， Himmelfahrt 基督們的節日
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 明天在美國是啥日子？
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 不知道  啥日子？
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 德國是昇天日。。
<alvin_rxg> 复活节后第40天
<knownbad> 这个好。 http://goo.gl/8ycln
<kk> knownbad,啥网址y Barnes & Noble 7" NOOK Tablet 8GB, Wi-Fi on eBay Daily Deals
<knownbad> 妈的，要打税。
<kk>  06:07
<imtxc> ofan: 好啊.
<V266> 新版ubuntu的桌面菜单好别扭呀。
#ubuntu-cn 2012-05-17
<kingbo> 早
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<debianer> 都没起床阿
<debianer> 请问，gnuplot极坐标怎么搞？
<houge> 麻烦各位使用ubuntu12.04的朋友在终端下看看自己的内核版本，运行uname -a，谢谢
<houge> 有使用ubuntu12.04的朋友在线吗？
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • LibreOffice下ibus无效 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374695 无法切换至ibus，No input window，搜索未果…… 统计信息: 发表于 由 happyz90 — 2012-05-17 9:15
<ofan> 有使用Arch的在线
<freeayu1> 有使用mac os x 在线
<debianer> ibus老是出事
<mugebjgd> freeayu1: 用mac会被鄙视的
<freeayu1> 为何
<freeayu1> 有使用LFS在线
<fly216> arch 使用gnome环境需要什么配置，最低能到多少
<ofan> 2g内存
<fly216> 那太恐怖了
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • 标题栏没了！另一种没！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374696 ubuntu 11.10 Desktop 32bit 我在ccsm里取消了Zoom Desktop，然后又启用，什么配置都没改，然后所有窗口的标题栏都没了。 重启之后还是没有，怎么办？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 0xff — 2012-05-17 9:35
<ofan> 这还恐怖
<fly216> 我老机器阿，就是想试试arch
<ofan> 1g
<ofan> 最少512m
<caleb-> freeayu1: 壮哉我大 lfs 党人～
<fly216> 我上次装xfce，界面有问题，网上教程都是gnome环境的
<fly216> 我才384m内存
<caleb-> 网上都是 gnome2 吧，gnome3 渣爆了
<ofan> fly216: 那就别启动x了
<ofan> 或者用awesome之类的
<fly216> 呵呵，就是想试试arch
<ofan> 启动后100m左右
<sjd> hi all,各位早上好
<bluek> hihihihi
<sjd> 请问有人用过zenoss监控平台吗
<bluek> 谁知道哪款无线路由器很牛比？
<bluek> 或者普通的路由可以更换无线吗？
<debianer> sjd: 是可以监控局域网内的聊天和邮件记录，以及浏览记录吗
<bluek> 我的目的你们知道哈，穿墙，信号放大
<bluek> 或者有什么办法？
<sjd> debianer,  不是的
<sjd> debianer, 监控服务器或者应用的运行情况的,设置阀值,自动报警
<debianer> sjd: 我用过anyview监控平台，可以看到局域网内，所有IP的邮件收发内容，聊天记录，浏览器浏览网址的记录
<ofan> bluek: 思科的
<ofan> debianer: 加密的就不行
<bluek> ofan,linksys的吧？cisco貌似没无线的，只有asa ,pix,route and switch
<sjd> debianer,  你说的那个是内网监控
<sjd> 我说的是多平台服务器和应用的监控
<bluek> ofan, linksys的设备比普通的无线路由速度要快，普通的路由是2m/s的话，linksys的速度就是2.4m/s，可是它的无线信号是所有无线中最弱的
<bluek> 而我恰恰要求无线是最强的，或者可以通过什么方案可以解决吗？中继除外
<ofan> bluek: 我这都是思科的
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/187706.htm
<kk> ofan,啥网址y 18岁男子为买网游装备卖掉一个肾_cnBeta 人物_cnBeta.COM
<ofan> 玩diable 3去
<Patrick_DJ> ofan: yes, I use Arch.
<bluek> 这里面有没有无线diy者？
<debianer> ofan: 加密的不行吗
<ofan> debianer: no
<debianer> ofan: 不是说邮件也行，还有gtalk也可以
<ofan> 加密的没戏
<debianer> ofan: 我看到公司广告是这样说的
<ofan> 扯淡去吧
<sjd> 没人搞过IT管理监控系统的吗
<debianer> ofan: QQ不是也说加密传输吗，但QQ内容的确是被拦截的
<kk> 新 Wine及其分支 • 怎么让两台linux系统之间使用ssh密钥实现自动登录 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374699 哪位知道怎么让两台linux系统的电脑使用ssh密钥实现自动登录 统计信息: 发表于 由 BaoYu — 2012-05-17 10:05
<caleb-> debianer: 你还真相信麻花疼啊。。。
<debianer> caleb-: 但是平时用拦截软件拦截后，没办法反读过来阿。说明监控软件还是有一套的
<debianer> caleb-: 你用sniffer抓取自己的，然后你能看到你QQ里是传输什么内容吗
<bluek> http://itbbs.pconline.com.cn/network/10686319.html
<kk> bluek,啥网址y 自制无线路由器定向天线(锅盖版)_网络技术论坛_太平洋电脑网产品论坛
<bluek> 这是最好的方法哈哈，这种方法再加桥接！再加双锅盖，这样可以穿透盖掉整个厂区
<bluek> 全部无线
<iGnome> bluek: 然后辐射过量，厂区全部折寿。
<bluek> iGnome, ！！！！
<Kandu> debianer: interview 上說的是要在被監控機器上裝軟件才行的。我還以為它真變神仙了
<iGnome> 某频率和你们的血管共振，全厂高血压。
<debianer> Kandu: anyview吧
<Kandu> debianer: anyview 的介紹說沒這功能
<Kandu> debianer: 說是只能讀到沒加密的 msn 通訊
<Kandu> intraview**
<Kandu> cfy: pon ml 建的 ppp0 介面的 ip 是 192.168.0.1，改成其他的 ip 會不會有問題?
<Kandu> cfy: 本地ip**
<debianer> Kandu: 还有gtalk也有阿，介绍你看到没
<debianer> 支持MSN/MSN shell/新浪UC/ICQ/AOL/SKYPE/E话通/YAHOO通/贸易通/google talk/淘宝旺旺/飞信/UUCALL/飞鸽传书/飞秋/TM/QQ聊天记录等功能。
<debianer> shell都可以
<debianer> 有点恐怖
<debianer> 网页浏览监控、邮件监控、Webmail发送监视、聊天监控、BT禁止、流量监视、上下行分离流量带宽限制、并发连接数限制、FTP命令监视、TELNET命令监视、网络行为审计、操作员审计、软网关功能、端口映射和PPPOE拨号支持等
<cfy> Kandu: 应该改不会有问题吧
<Kandu> debianer: 呃，上面不說得很清楚麼「需要在被监视电脑安装工作站软件」
<Kandu> debianer: 所以你就放心吧
<srdgame> 笔记本无法调节亮度怎么办？
<Kandu> cfy: 哦，好的
<srdgame> 在系统启动前用快捷键调节好的亮度，就会保持下来。
<debianer> Kandu: 我们公司还在电信公司搞了国安服务的，我们炒什么股都知道
<debianer> Kandu: 电信服务器上能截取我们东西
<Kandu> debianer: 嗯，沒要考慮中間人攻擊的服務，都會有問題的
<Kandu> debianer: 方方面面都考慮到了，是怎麼都竊聽不了的
<lihongwu> 大家好，麻烦问下dpkg-depcheck是由哪个程序提供的？
<lihongwu> kk: dpkg-depcheck
<kk> 新 GTK+和QT • 如何改变GCC编译出来的可执行文件的图标 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374701 自定义一个图标，替换为可执行文件的图标。该怎么做呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 fengtom — 2012-05-17 10:33
<kk> lihongwu, 你的星座是什么？  ㍢ 
<lihongwu> kk: Aries
<Kandu> lihongwu: devscripts
<lihongwu> Kandu: 啊，谢谢！
<debianer> Kandu: 不可能窃听不了，国安服务现在普通商业公司也可以购买
<Kandu> debianer: XD 去看看密碼學，相信你會很有收穫的
<cfy> adam8157: adam好
<adam8157> cfy: 平身
<cfy> adam8157: 蛋蛋万岁
<debianer> Kandu: 我们公司最近搞得人心惶惶，炒股的，聊天的都被抓阿
<debianer> Kandu: 哪个密码学？网上有下载不
<debianer> Kandu: 你说ssl为何能加密？加密规则难道别人不知道吗
<byzantium> 有熟悉gdb的吗
<byzantium> 我进行 gdb -core=core
<debianer> 如果别人不知道，为何你发信息到别人那，别人可以接受到呢
<byzantium> 然后进行 file ***
<byzantium> run
<byzantium> 但是提示***不是匹配的可执行文件
<byzantium> 该怎么搞呀？
<gfrog> adam8157: 刚进来就看你耍了一套组合拳。
<adam8157> gfrog: :)
<Kandu> debianer: 如果你沒時間。考慮這麼個場景。服務端。公開密鑰加密方式。給你個 pubkey 。然後你到有人監聽，還有中間人攻擊的地方去。然後你想和服務端通信，你就隨機生成個 key 作為對稱加密 key,用這個 pubkey 加密，傳給服務器。因為只有服務器有對應私鑰，所以只有服務器才能得到正確的 key. 然後用對稱加密方式通信即可。如果有竊聽，竊聽着得åˆ
<Kandu> debianer: 如果沒有中間人攻擊。那麼不用事先得到 pubkey, 用 key 協商的方式也可得到對稱加密 key。比如 https://zh.wikipedia.org/zh-hant/%E8%BF%AA%E8%8F%B2%EF%BC%8D%E8%B5%AB%E5%B0%94%E6%9B%BC%E5%AF%86%E9%92%A5%E4%BA%A4%E6%8D%A2
<kk> Kandu ⇪ t: 迪菲－赫爾曼密鑰交換 - 維基百科，自由的百科全書
<Kandu> adam8157: -b 吧.. 媛媛還在呢
<adam8157> Kandu: b谁
<Kandu> adam8157: -b cfy 唄
<adam8157> Kandu: 我佛慈悲
<debianer> Kandu: 老大，你给我一点建议，看我要怎么防止被拦截信息？
<debianer> Kandu: 或者，如何不让公司在局域网服务器里看到我的交流信息
<iGnome> adam8157: 你老欺负 cfy
<iGnome> 以前只欺负 蛤蟆
<debianer> Kandu: 比如email要怎么作，qq，msn,飞信,股票软件，还有浏览器，主要是这些
<nyfair> iGnome: cfy是他家的正太小受
<nyfair> iGnome: 不像蛤蟆，都长大了不萌了
<iGnome> 。
 * iGnome 围观下日系的 nyfair
<huntxu> gfrog: 少年
<huntxu> gfrog: libvirt 不起來返回6遇見過沒，加 --verbose 都一樣啥都沒有
<gfrog> huntxu: 胡子叔
<gfrog> huntxu: libvirt不熟啊，我给你翻翻code？
<huntxu> gfrog: 翻吧
<gfrog> huntxu: @@
<huntxu> gfrog: 我不會跟你客氣的
<gfrog> huntxu: libvirtd么？
<huntxu> gfrog: 唔
<huntxu> gfrog: 找到了 = =
<huntxu> gfrog: ERR_NETWORK = =
<gfrog> huntxu: 你比我快，我代码还没clone回来呢。。。
<huntxu> gfrog: 我機器裏有代碼 = =
<gfrog> huntxu: 不过这货实在是太不人道了，也不多说两句，直接退出。
<wolf35> 没有人哦！
<debianer> Kandu: https访问网站，拦截容易吗
<wolf35> 这个是有加密的，应该不容易吧！如果是http的，那个好像比较容易出问题
<huntxu> gfrog: 應該是數據庫有個定義了的network，我機器裏沒有，然後挂掉 = =
<gfrog> huntxu: 看起来好奇葩，一点都不健壮嗷
<wolf35> 难道大家都是用网页的形式在聊天？我不知道要下那个客户端来聊irc，谁能帮我？
<shellex> 拦截？
<shellex> 拦截还不容易么
<shellex> https只是嗅探不可能了
<adam8157> huntxu: gfrog shellex http://imagebin.org/212654
<debianer> wolf35: http的基本上都被领导知道了我的访问地址，我每天看什么黄站都知道
<debianer> wolf35: 强烈建议黄站都用https
<shellex> adam8157: 这是干啥...
<jarod_ch_> 那就全部给墙了
<debianer> wolf35: 我用的是emacs-tls，据说加密的
<adam8157> shellex: 嘿嘿 炫耀一下 看你在就cc了
<shellex> debianer: wolf35 不知道https proxy和VPN拯救世界么
<shellex> adam8157: 这个证能治偏头痛能造钱能讲小故事么？
 * adam8157 goagent的https代理怎么关掉, 被证书烦死了
<adam8157> shellex: ...
 * adam8157 lunch
<wolf35> 你在哪里？还会被领导知道？
<debianer> shellex: 哪里有https proxy?  goagent是这种吗？
<stardiviner> 有人知道和这个符号相反的符号么?  ↪  我在vim :digraphs里找了几遍都找不到,求符号啊
<debianer> wolf35: 证券公司
<wolf35> 哦，这样啊，证券公司应该都有监控，你是通过代理上网的吗？
<debianer> 我相信没人能在我自己工作电脑上装监控客户端，我都用Linux了，他们的都是windows，服务器都是windows，且我的电脑我都设置了复杂密码，我还经常重装系统
<shellex> debianer: goagent比较特殊，是不完整的http proxy。也不是https代理
<debianer> 我的办公室也自己锁上的
<jarod_ch_> socket不加密　嗅探照样可以看到
<shellex> debianer: 没带s的协议都不可靠
<debianer> shellex: 哪里有https代理？
<shellex> debianer: 买个VPS自己搭
<debianer> shellex: 买个vps后，你能教我怎么搭吗
<shellex> debianer: google squid https 代理
<debianer> shellex: 看到一些了
<huntxu> gfrog: 啊，不對，証書挂了
<debianer> shellex: 这里有个说明，但真的没看懂
<debianer> shellex: http://www.php-oa.com/2008/04/08/squid-ssl.html
<kk> debianer,啥网址y 扶凯 » squid上建立 SSL 代理转发
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 软件中心占用cpu 90%以上 关闭了 还占用 必须手动结束进程 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374703 这是什么原因啊 之前都不会的 统计信息: 发表于 由 Alex_Lai — 2012-05-17 11:34
<shellex> debianer: 我可不负责
<mayli> debianer: ssh
<shellex> debianer: 手把手教
<stifler> hi all
<shellex> mayli: ssh这种长连接很残
<mayli> stifler: hi
<kk> stifler, 好.. .  ㍣ 
<mayli> shellex: 短连接走tcp？延迟受不了
<shellex> mayli: 而且最大的问题在于，系统级单一个ssh代理，程序连接多了马上阻塞
<shellex> mayli: HTTPs Proxy是最无脑的解决方案（除了iOS
<mayli> shellex: 对对对
<mayli> shellex: 那比较好的解决方案是？
<shellex> 如果想ssh proxy保持高速，最好每个程序配一个。比如chrome配在9998, pidgin配9997, firefox配9996...这些数字都是端口.
<shellex> mayli: VPN或者HTTPS Proxy
<debianer> shellex: 这样不同端口就不容易拦截吗
<sjd> 刚配置了个zenoss
<wolf35> 恩，要吃饭了，没有人要吃饭吗？
<mayli> shellex: udp的vpn？https感觉每次建立连接都好慢啊
<shellex> mayli: 当然了得速度好的线路。在烂线路面前别的都是白扯
<shellex> mayli: 线路烂
<jarod_ch_> 弄个　dd-wrt　直接路由器链接　ssh　
<shellex> debianer: 不是。这样是为了防止ssh proxy里面的连接多了慢
<debianer> shellex: 哦
<debianer> shellex: 必须先购买vpn吗
<shellex> debianer: 建议你找个奸商买个VPN或者HTTPS proxy
<shellex> debianer: 省得自己搭麻烦
<mayli> shellex: 好线路都被狗占了
<shellex> mayli: 看你愿不愿花钱
<debianer> shellex: 买个国外的vpn帐号就可以吗
 * adam8157 back
 * adam8157 goagent的https代理怎么关掉, 被证书烦死了
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 养眼的字体显示效果 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374705 统计信息: 发表于 由 suteng1998 — 2012-05-17 11:51
<huntxu> shellex: 喵
<Kandu> debianer: 剛貌似發出亂碼了。  **如果有竊聽，竊聽者得到亂碼，服務端和你得到有意義信息。如果存在中間人攻擊，那麼你，服務器，攻擊者對於你們的通信都只是得到一些不可辨識的亂碼**    然後麼，別人都說了
<imtxc> 好好好
<debianer> Kandu: 哦，明白
<debianer> Kandu: 看来只有跟ofan买个VPN了
<gfrog> adam8157: 蛋蛋去参加郭美美的特训了？ lol
<imtxc> adam8157: 郭妹妹?
<imtxc> debianer: 他的vpn速度慢啊...
<debianer> imtxc: 不会吧，谁的快阿
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<imtxc> debianer: 不知道.
<imtxc> adam8157: 主要是培训什么啊?
<adam8157> imtxc: 心肺复苏 创伤急救
<imtxc> adam8157: 哟.
<imtxc> adam8157: 跟你人工呼吸了没?
<debianer> imtxc: 上次不是测试他的是满速，只是担心是否真的安全呢
<adam8157> imtxc: 你看你就不专业, 人工呼吸基本没用 胸外按压才是王道
<imtxc> adam8157: 那也是她按你,能有啥用.
<adam8157> imtxc: 有模型人
<imtxc> adam8157: 没劲....
<adam8157> imtxc: 你真没劲
<imtxc> adam8157: 我怎么了又.
<imtxc> 等等
<adam8157> imtxc: 急救是很严肃的事情
<imtxc> adam8157: 哦啊.
<debianer> Kandu: 以前总听说有异议人士邮件被政府抓住了，现在我是相信了。我们的邮件、聊天内容都被反馈给我们自己看了，
<debianer> 看了心惊胆战阿，连和妹妹聊天调情的都记录上了
<debianer> 大家人心惶惶，我不知道这里的信息是否会被拦截，我是用emacs-tls
<stifler> ...
<stifler> -.-.-----.----.
<imtxc> debianer: 什么意思?
<imtxc> debianer: 在哪可以看到你和你妹妹的聊天记录?
<debianer> imtxc: 技术部门把我们上网的信息都反馈给我们，让我们不要聊天炒股
<debianer> 我们开始不相信他们能拦截信息，后来给我们都反馈信息了，大家都心惊胆战
<debianer> 领导在会议上点名批评
<mosesofmason> 加密啊
<debianer> mosesofmason: QQ怎么加密阿
<Guest18204> QQ聊天记录都可以看到的。
<mosesofmason> VPN?
<debianer> mosesofmason: 邮箱有些也不加密的阿
<shellex> 我实话跟你们说
<mosesofmason> L2TP
<shellex> 除了启用TLS的Gtalk
<mosesofmason> IPSec
<shellex> 别的IM都是可以窃听的
<shellex> QQ的加密也可以
<shellex> 至于免费的Email
<shellex> 除了全程https的Gmail
<shellex> 国内的所有Email都是明文传输数据的
<adam8157> debianer: 这种公司 辞职算了
<debianer> shellex: gtalk如何启用tls?
<adam8157> debianer: win下用英文版
<shellex> debianer: 如果是Windows，不用中文版Gtalk即可
<debianer> adam8157: 证券行业最近都是提升了网络监控系统
<shellex> debianer: Linux下看看账户设置。pidgin里面有的
<adam8157> debianer: 其他版本选项啥的里面都有
<debianer> shellex: 网页下行不
<adam8157> debianer: 你是证券的啊?
<Y0ung> irc 如何加密？
<shellex> debianer: Gmail里面的那个也是加密的
<adam8157> Y0ung: ssl
<debianer> adam8157: 最近证监会搞的鬼，联合国安部对所有证券公司进行了信息监控
<shellex> debianer: 别担心。全程https即可
<debianer> adam8157: 应该是联合了公安网络部
<adam8157> 看成了 联合国 安部
<shellex> adam8157: 分词大大
<mosesofmason> 我现在的 IRC 就是加密的 -_-
<adam8157> shellex: 最近才明白老K是CS slayer...
<shellex> IRC所有log可查。。。
<debianer> 这个礼拜一，开会的时候，负责技术的副总在会上一路点名，把我们邮件内容、聊天内容一路念下来
<shellex> debianer: 赞
<shellex> debianer: 买个3G网卡
 * adam8157 mutt 第一页 90%都是 debian bug track system 的邮件...
<debianer> shellex: 可以查不要紧，关键是不要知道是我这个人聊的
<debianer> shellex: 3G网卡能解决吗
<shellex> debianer: 3G网卡插自己电脑上。。。
<Y0ung> 没经过你们公司的网络 他肯定无法监控啦。
<debianer> shellex: 你是说，不通过局域网就不会这样？
<shellex> debianer: 对啊
<debianer> Kandu: 是这样的吗
<imadper> debianer: 你的邮箱帐号他们早就知道了吧?
<imadper> debianer: 如果连内容都窃取到了,  密码也可以用同样的手段活的
<imadper> debianer: 其实你现在这情况, 直接走vpn多好
<debianer> imadper: 没有可靠方法之前，我不打算修改邮箱
<debianer> 修改也是白修改
<debianer> 不过，他们的系统都是获取每一个IP的内容，显示成报告的，我们看到了
<debianer> 每个IP的邮件，聊天内容，和浏览网址，都形成报告表格的
<Y0ung> 应该是你们公司安装某种上网行为管理的设备吧
<m0ugly> 大家好
<Y0ung> m0ugly: Hello
<kk> m0ugly, 好.. .  ㍤ 
<debianer> imadper: vpn真的那么惯用吗
<debianer> imadper: 管用吗
<gfrog> shellex: 推上的 shellex 是您本尊嘛？ lol
<debianer> imadper: 如果公司是在电信机房里装了监控设备，VPN能惯用吗
<shellex> gfrog: 是我
<shellex> debianer: 能。
<imadper> debianer: 可以
<adam8157> debianer: 管用, 监听的除了国内软件相互配合, 就是监听明文, vpn当然不会背监听, 至少你们的监听技术不行
<debianer> 电信是向公安和国安以及一些私人侦探公司提供了窃听拦截服务的
<imadper> debianer: vpn都被检测到了, 那技术就不用呆在你们证券公司了, 直接去gfw搞吧, gfw需要他
<gfrog> adam8157: 你肿末还定那种list。。。
<gfrog> shellex: wow
<adam8157> gfrog: 哪种?
<gfrog> adam8157: debian bug track
<gfrog> adam8157: 看的完嘛？
<adam8157> gfrog: 不是list, 都是我报的bug
<gfrog> adam8157: 我订了一次fedora的，结果3天之后就受不了了，
<imadper> s/报//
<adam8157> gfrog: 最近给debian报bug比较多 给别的软件单独报的也比较多
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧，你兼职debian qe了？ lol
 * adam8157 决定要多报bug, 忍是不对的, 要手把手帮社区进步
<debianer> imadper: 也可能是公司请了安全部门的人阿，现在证监会都在布置网络监控
<adam8157> gfrog: 不是, 因为准备做DD了
<shellex> debianer: 放心，TLS是最后的防线
<gfrog> adam8157: 我报非RH的bug都扔到gmail邮箱去了。
<shellex> debianer: 从数学上就是不可攻破的（目前
<imadper> debianer: 你走vpn,反正9块钱一个月, 试一下, 看看下次开会, 他还说不说你的邮件内容就知道了
<gfrog> adam8157: 矮油，赞啊
 * adam8157 已经和蓉蓉说好了
<gfrog> adam8157: 找到人推荐你了？
 * adam8157 debian的reportbug真心好用
<adam8157> gfrog: 蓉蓉呗
<adam8157> gfrog: 或者caiqian...
<gfrog> adam8157: 比我司那个abrtd呢？
<gfrog> adam8157: 他是DD？！
 * gfrog 果然藏龙卧虎
<adam8157> gfrog: 就蓉蓉, lidaobing太忙, 别人不熟
<adam8157> gfrog: 嗯
<shellex> 绒绒是好人
<debianer> imadper: 看来要试试VPN了，tls是什么意思
<gfrog> adam8157: debian dd都做神马？
<gfrog> adam8157: packager？ 要修软件本身的bug么？
<adam8157> gfrog: 维护package, 打包, 打patch, 处理bug
<adam8157> gfrog: 修的话, 一般扔给upstream
<imadper> debianer: 一种加密协议
<debianer> tls和vpn是一回事吗？
<imadper> debianer: 不是
<gfrog> adam8157: 你准备领哪个package？
<debianer> imadper: 现在https也是用tls加密吗
<imadper> debianer: ssl居多吧?
<imtxc> imadper: hao
<adam8157> gfrog: 听组织安排, 反正现在dd都很忙, 他们乐于分给我一些
<imadper> imtxc: 好呀~ 少年~
<imtxc> imadper: 你还在学校?
<imadper> imtxc: 恩, 还有课呢
<gfrog> adam8157: 哦，原来是这种工作流程。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 然后我对debian够熟悉了, 估计很快就可以搞定
<imtxc> imadper: 哦啊 哥也到学校了, 老师爆了....
<imadper> imtxc: 哈哈, 正常
<shellex> TLS就是SSL的 successor
<imadper> adam8157: dd有钱拿吗?
<shellex> SSL 3以后都叫TLS
 * adam8157 不过要等蓉蓉下半年闲下来的时候
<adam8157> imadper: 没有吧
 * imtxc 蓉蓉是谁?
<gfrog> adam8157: DD每年可以出去公费旅游嘛？ lol
<adam8157> imtxc: happyaron
<imtxc> imadper: 又开始折腾ASP 和 PS了..
<imadper> adam8157: ps?? 这么难的东西你都会
<adam8157> gfrog: 不会吧 自己出钱我也可以接受
<MaskRay> adam8157: 如何监控一个尚未启动的进程 执行过程 中打开过哪些文件
<adam8157> imadper: 发错人了你
<adam8157> MaskRay: strace?
 * imadper adam8157 壕! 这次发对了
<gfrog> adam8157: 有钱人。。。
<imadper> imtxc: ps, 这么难的东西你也会?
<adam8157> MaskRay: 或者inotify? 完了有没有这功能
<debianer> imadper: ssl也不容易破解了吧？
<imtxc> imadper: 当然了.
<adam8157> MaskRay: 再就是lsof
<debianer> 最近干啥都不放心了
<adam8157> MaskRay: lsof没问题的
<imadper> debianer: 能破解, 刚才 shellex 说ssl3以后的叫tls
<gfrog> adam8157: 过几天 linux foundation @ JP 你不过去看看？
<imadper> debianer: 以前的ssl是可以破解的
<adam8157> gfrog: 护照还没办下来呢
<gfrog> adam8157: 这个得抓紧哪
 * adam8157 要回家才能办...
<gfrog> adam8157: 要不10月的KVM forum也赶不上了。
<shellex> imadper: 破解当然没办法。debianer
<shellex> SSL和TLS都是只能劫持。
<gfrog> adam8157: 今年KVM forum在巴塞罗那。
<shellex> 除非协议上的Bug
<MaskRay> adam8157: 我想知道一个程序执行中会打开哪些文件。lsof 是查看某时刻的fd吧
<adam8157> gfrog: wow!!!
<shellex> 但是有bug也早该修好了
<adam8157> MaskRay: 那就strace吧
<imadper> shellex: 之前不是有一阵子, https也会莫名其妙的被gfw给挡住吗?
<imtxc> imadper: adam8157 https://github.com/larrycai/mkblog 你用过这个不
<kk> imtxc ⇪ t: larrycai/mkblog · GitHub
<shellex> imadper: 挡住和嗅探是两回事
<adam8157> imtxc: nope
<gfrog> adam8157: 不过qe没机会去。 devel倒是会全员参加。
<shellex> imadper: 嗅探不到当然可以block
<imadper> shellex: 恩, 理解了
<imadper> shellex: 恩
<imadper> imtxc: 没用过, 我的博客现在还在用mt
<imtxc> imadper: PS有什么高级的.
<imadper> imtxc: 就算你会用各种功能了, 未必能p出一张好图
<imtxc> imadper: 弱爆了你.
<imadper> imtxc: 怎么了?
<imadper> imtxc: mt挺好用的呀
<imadper> imtxc: 你是说ps?
<imtxc> imadper: 我说图.
<imadper> imtxc: ps这种东西, 反正我是没那艺术细胞来搞
<imtxc> imadper: 好吧.
<debianer> imadper: 还有件事，我想问问,公司知道我们QQ聊天记录，会不会是腾讯公司向国安部门提供的聊天记录？
<imadper> debianer: 有可能
<debianer> imadper: 或者说根本就不是监控到的，而是聊天公司提供的
<imadper> debianer: qq这种没节操的东西, 还是别信它
<debianer> imadper: 不过，如果是服务器上的记录，那也不知道谁是哪个QQ号阿
<imadper> debianer: 肯定知道的...
<imadper> debianer: 你想多了..
<debianer> imadper: 只有监控局域网内的IP，才知道哪个QQ是哪个电脑上的
<CyrusYzGTt> 發現 wireshark的抓包能力越來越強了
<debianer> imadper: 腾讯服务器上怎么会知道某个QQ号码是我的，从而给他提供这个QQ的记录呢
<debianer> CyrusYzGTt: 据说能抓QQ的，是吗
<Kandu> debianer: 如果是這樣，那說明：服務商是垃圾，連通信安全都做不好|或者直接有你們電腦裝有監控軟件。關於網頁瀏覽記錄的話。 http 協議裏面，是要寫上 「Host: 域名」字段來區分同一 ip 多個站點的情況，可直接記錄。
<CyrusYzGTt> debianer§ 聽說是，不過貌似要寫個過濾規則進 wireshark
<CyrusYzGTt> debianer§ 不過我試過能夠抓 ssh的包- -
<Kandu> debianer: 騰訊得到你的連接 ip 包帶有源地址。然後騰訊問下你的 isp, 那段時間這個 ip 是分配給哪個賬戶用的，然後查這個賬戶的信息就知道你了
 * CyrusYzGTt 好無聊，最近木有工作，，
<imadper> debianer: 谁说服务器上面不记录qq号了.
<debianer> Kandu: 阿，腾讯也不会这么有空闲阿，全国这么大，光是证券公司职工的监控就忙不过来了
<stardiviner> 要查到一个人确实不难,网络里有好多标识符来标识. 只要网络上有涉及到你的真实身份的,那你就能够被查到.你的ADSL肯定是带身份的.因为你注册时是这样的,网吧也有管理软件弄身份证什么的,国家早就开始控制很多东西了.只是很多人不知道.或者知道的没那么多
<imadper> debianer: 不用这么麻烦, 他们每个人的聊天记录分开存储的. 通过qq号来查找你的聊天记录太轻松了
<stardiviner> debianer: 中国有个超级计算机不是没用来科研,而是监控了么
<stardiviner> debianer: 再说也不必全部监控,只要重点监控就行了啊
<stardiviner> 你一个小民,谁屌你啊
<stardiviner> 有一点是可能的,全国的个人计算机全部100%功率运行,产生垃圾信息,淹没掉监控
<stifler> ...
<debianer> ssl也不安全了，tls又没普及
<debianer> QQ我今后还是少用了
<stifler> ssl,tsl有何区别?
<CyrusYzGTt> stardiviner§ 嗯嗯，所以我說 國安MM 知道我是很猥瑣的，整天下載AV看
<stardiviner> debianer: 少用和多用没区别,用就是在用
<stardiviner> debianer: 不安全是必然的,只是时间问题,就像我们常更新软件一样,加密也会有破解的一天
<debianer> stardiviner: 今后单位上不用了，让朋友跟着用gtalk算了
<stardiviner> debianer: 我早就试过了,要是行,QQ会少不少人,曾经3Q大战,QQ用户都是看热闹,压根就没可能不用QQ
<sjd> 谁玩过zenoss监控的
<stardiviner> debianer: 就像你知道有的猪肉是有啥啥的,但是你还是要买猪肉吃,你不想吃转基因,但是你还是要买粮食蔬菜
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 腾讯又在发威了，禁用了所有2010的客户端，pidgin+libQQ上不去了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374714 知道今天QQ空间为啥上不上去么？腾讯又在发威了，所有的2010的客户端都禁止登录了，所以win用户们都在疯狂的升级2012版，它的服务器感觉压力很大。 我的pidgin+l …
<nicol> 对啊，我觉得qq强制升级客户端，很流氓
<nicol> 不过TM QQ 貌似不用强制升级
<debianer> stardiviner: msn是安全的吗
<debianer> stardiviner: 现在有很多朋友都说有MSN
<debianer> stardiviner: 但msn似乎也被抓到过
<stardiviner> debianer: MSN 有SSL么?有PGP?tls?
<stardiviner> debianer: 都说了,理论上是没有安全的,只是时间问题,
<debianer> stardiviner: 就是linux下的amsn可以吗
<stardiviner> debianer: 也就是说,赶在破解你的信息之前,是加密的就行,
<stardiviner> debianer: 比如说,你要发博文,今天ssl刚开发出来,那么今天之后几天就会是安全的,在ssl破解之后,那么你之前的博文都是可以被破解的,那也就是说你的过去都是显然可见的...
<palomino|working> msn是明文的
<debianer> stardiviner: 我想试试aMsn是否安全
<stardiviner> debianer: 你试了你也不知道是否安全
<stardiviner> debianer: 你还没牛逼到知道你的包被嗅探了的地步
<stardiviner> debianer: 当然啦,我以上说的,纯属蛋疼
 * stifler Has crashed, rebooting...
<snoop_fy> 是啊，谁有很好的招让人放弃QQ
<debianer> stardiviner: 是哦
<snoop_fy> 我深恶痛疾很久了
<Y0ungL> 怎么隐藏用户名后面的IP地址呢？IRC
<debianer> 以前有个异议人士因为雅虎出卖而被抓到证据，我想，只要服务商像GOOGLE一样，应该还是很难被监控
<cfy> adam8157: 好吧,我关掉自动重进了..
<adam8157> cfy: 啊~~多~~~跟
<imtxc> adam8157: 鱼翔拳
<stardiviner> debianer: 不要相信国家,公司,群体,机关,组织. 你要想安全,能相信的只有你自己,连你的亲人也不能完全相信. 因为人,群体,都会因为某些原因,当他们的考虑因素高于你的安全时,就会自然而然的出卖你.
<stardiviner> debianer: 当然啦,这是极端情况,只设和本拉登之类的人, 而你不是
<cfy> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<debianer> stardiviner: 我只要在单位炒股不被监控到就可以了，:-)。
<stardiviner> debianer: 不过还是推荐你使用,呵呵,纯属玩笑
<debianer> stardiviner: 你是推荐使用什么？
<stardiviner> debianer: 那是不可能的,你这种服务端和客户端要通信的形式,只要服务端不在你的控制范围内,那你就是不安全的
<debianer> stardiviner: 你刚推荐使用啥
<stardiviner> debianer: 我不用的.因为我还不够强到让别人来监视我, 要做安全是很难的,我只能这样说. 加密简单说是密文,就是通过数学转换来加密,而你的数据在服务器端是肯定要解密的,不然服务器无法识别,而你又不能控制服务器,所以,... 你懂了. 其他也没什么了
<debianer> stardiviner: 懂了，除非服务端不在国内
<stardiviner> debianer: 推荐么,比如P2P, SSL, SSH, TLS, distributed, 现在有些新玩意儿出来了,可以搜索下,
<stardiviner> debianer: 差不多, 也就是说你的敌人的敌人是你的朋友
<debianer> distributed是啥
<stardiviner> debianer: 上面那句不完整,再加上,你敌人的敌人还不是你的敌人
<stardiviner> debianer: 就是分布式,GPG好像和分布式结合有个东西,忘记是啥了,现在又有人搞了P2P加SSH还是啥的
<debianer> stardiviner: 关键是这些东西怎么用到网络通讯上来阿，不懂
<stardiviner> debianer: 你搞炒股,那你就只能使用服务器支持的加密协议,其他的你想都别想,因为这是服务器和客户端通信这种形式决定的
<stardiviner> debianer: 也就是说,我之前说的所有都是废话. 简单说就是你连选择都没有,只能跟着服务器的脚步走
<imadper> stardiviner: 他只想绕过自己公司的网络监听.  所以只要走个vpn就行了
<stardiviner> imadper: 他不是说要加密,防止嗅探监听么
<stardiviner> imadper: 我想多了, 偏题了...
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • 请教高手！瘦客户端问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374716 要求把安装了Ubuntu11.0的机器作为瘦客户端，每次开机自动启动rdesktop连接服务器桌面，不让用户访问本地Ubuntu系统的其它程序。用户退出rdesktop后，系统自动再次启动rdesktop，形成一个循环，不让用户退到U …
<mosesofmason> Y0ungL, 用  secure connection 就可以
<imadper> stardiviner: 他说是自己公司请来的安全公司来搞监听, 应该是在出口那里设置个过滤吧, 反正走个vpn/ssh什么的都可以接受
<debianer> stardiviner: 服务器支持的加密协议，股票系统主要有什么，怎么搞
<stardiviner> imadper: 只能这样了
<imadper> debianer: 不用那么麻烦. 只要你们公司没法去查股票交易系统的日志, 那你走vpn就安全, 否则你走什么都不安全. 那样的话只要你交易, 你们公司就能知道.
<stardiviner> debianer: VPN,或者SSH,这两种加密协议一般证券交易都是支持的
<imadper> stardiviner: vpn还有ssh知识转发一下, 跟证券交易无关
<stardiviner> debianer: 嗯. VPN, 我想多了,
<imadper> debianer: ssh是把你的交易数据先加密, 然后安全的转发到一个与你们公司无关的第三方主机上解密, 再由第三方主机转发给证券公司. 保证安全的过程知识`从你的电脑到数据传出你们公司` 这段世间是安全的. 一旦信息到了证券交易公司的主机上之前, 就已经是非加密得了. 如果你们公司有权查看证券交易公司的网络, 那怎么样都不安å
<debianer> imadper: 我们玩股票都不能自己开户的，我们证券从业人员不允许开户阿。都用别人的身份开户的，如果不是公司监测到IP上的帐号，怎么会知道我在操作那个帐号哦
 * adam8157 坚持两天多了 01:48:17 up 2 days, 19:11,  1 user,  load average: 8193.48, 8192.93, 8192.67
<imadper> debianer: 那你走ssh或者vpn就行了, 只是ip很简单就绕过了, 随便一个转发主机都可以
<imadper> debianer: 如果像你所说, 无论是查ip, 还是公司网络监控, 走vpn都是安全的
<imadper> debianer: ssh也是
<debianer> imadper: 谢谢了，终于搞明白一些了
<imadper> debianer: 不客气, 有什么好股票记得拉我一把~
<debianer> imadper: emacs的gtalk插件安全不
<debianer> imadper: 在我安全之前，先不谈股票了
<imadper> debianer: 可以加ssl的, 加上这个选项就安全了
<debianer> imadper: 哦，我看看
<debianer> imadper: (:connection-type . ssl)加这个设置吗
<imadper> debianer: 我没设置过, 不过应该是吧
<imadper> debianer: 我对安全性没要求, 我平时聊什么, 都没人在意的~
<debianer> MaskRay: (:connection-type . ssl)  这样设置就是jabber用ssl加密了吗
<stardiviner> imadper: 原来你也玩股票啊?
<debianer> imadper: 这样吧，我们讨论技术分析不会有事的，公司就算抓到也没事
<imadper> stardiviner: 不玩, 我大学还没毕业呢...
<imadper> debianer: 恩, 他们管得太多了
<stardiviner> imadper: 还以为你玩呢...
<imadper> stardiviner: 我是为以后考虑, 拉上 debianer 让他给我推荐好股票
<debianer> imadper: 不是的，证券从业人员是不允许炒股的，还有内幕消息满天飞
<debianer> 所以证监会今年都在清理
<stardiviner> imadper: 那就加好友啦, 我也要为以后考虑!! 哈哈
<imadper> debianer: 果断今后靠你了~
<debianer> imadper: 那也不是，平均利润还是可以拿到
<stardiviner> imadper: 你用ipv6连的?
<imadper> debianer: 只求不亏...
<imadper> stardiviner: 对呀
<sjd> 请问哪里申请google maps api key
<MaskRay> debianer: 不知道。我用bitlbee的，不用jabber
<sjd> 请问谁知道现在申请google maps api key的地址是多少
<kk> 新 影音多媒体 • Amarok数据库错误，导致无法刷新列表和音乐资料 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374717 Code: server query failed! (2002) Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysql/mysql.sock' (2) on na 启动时显示上述错误。软件更新后出现的问题，卸载、删除配置文件、重新安装并不 …
<wolf35> hi
<kk> wolf35, 好.. .  ㍦ 
<wolf35> 嗯
<flystom> hello everyone :-)
<wolf35> 大家好，刚安装了个xchat，上来看看
<mosesofmason> sjd, 在 Google API Console
<wolf35> 大家有经常来这里吗？
<maplebeats> wolf35: 算是吧
<wolf35> 哦，这样啊，那我也要经常上来
<wolf35> 很久没有上聊天室了
<debianer> imadper: 忍不住了，你看看中航黑豹，我的朋友准备拉升它
<wolf35> 哦，这样啊，和呵呵
<debianer> imadper: 不要买阿，我是说着给大家看看的，刚一个朋友说要拉，不知道是否属实。顺便测测这里聊天的安全性
<wolf35> ubuntu下如何看股票？
<debianer> 下周一是否挨骂就知道了
<maplebeats> wolf35:  web版吧
<wolf35> 哦，网址来个先
<maplebeats> 不知道。。。我又不玩那个。。
<debianer> imadper: 今天证券类都启动了
<wolf35> 看来这里也有做股票的啊
<wolf35> debianer：你怎么看股票的？
 * gfrog_working 外国佬跟我吐槽说中国人太难交流了。啧啧。 cc adam8157 
<maplebeats> gfrog_working: 必须的
<CyrusYzGTt> 圍觀 基蛙
<wolf35> 哦，还有乱码的啊
<gfrog_working> maplebeats: 肿末必须？
<imadper> debianer: 那你就先用我的ssh吧
<gfrog_working> CyrusYzGTt: 叔儿你不要学坏哦。
<imadper> debianer: 反正我现在在实验室, 不需要
<imadper> debianer: 我现在都没开户, 也没法买~
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog_working§ .. 好吧，我不是叔叔，，
<gfrog_working> CyrusYzGTt: 阿姨
<debianer> wolf35: wine  tdx.exe
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog_working§ 本尊是男的
<wolf35> 哦，这样啊，好用吗？
<debianer> imadper: ssh怎么用法？
<gfrog_working> CyrusYzGTt: 男阿姨
<imadper> debianer: windows还是linux?
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog_working§ -- ╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮鄙视你！
<wolf35> 看来青蛙是女的了
<gfrog_working> wolf35: 毛女的！
<gfrog_working> CyrusYzGTt: lol
<wolf35> 女的都有毛不是？
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog_working§ .. laf
<debianer> imadper: 我是在debian下，吓怕了不敢用win
<wolf35> 算了，不要扯这了，污染环境
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog_working§ 你是女的？？
<gfrog_working> CyrusYzGTt: 女你妹，咱是爷们。
<wolf35> 怎么前面加人名啊，直接用输入的？
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog_working§ wolf35 說你是女的
<gfrog_working> CyrusYzGTt: 我还说你是阿姨呢
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog_working§ 額。。 好吧，， 美女基蛙
<gfrog_working> CyrusYzGTt: 男阿姨
<maplebeats> 有个女的都是稀有动物啊
<wolf35> maplebeats, 哦，
<wolf35> maplebeats, 为什么大家都是冒号？
<wolf35> 我弄出来的是逗号？
<wolf35> maplebeats, 要上班了，下次看到你在聊，拜拜！
<cfy> T_T
<maplebeats> QAQ
<kk> 新 个人配置文件存放点 • 暂存一点东西。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374719 针对debian调整过的deb包。 暂存，做实验用的。 统计信息: 发表于 由 ljj_jjl2008 — 2012-05-17 14:36
<cfy> jyfl987: 大胡子好
<jyfl987> adam8157: 昨晚咋不答话？
<gfrog_working> jyfl987: 胡子叔
<jyfl987> gfrog_working: 怎么说 青蛙细弟
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu12.04安装完后开机直接进ubuntu了，xp系统盘还在 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374721 xp还在 gurd检查也有 开机就直接进ubuntu，因为显卡驱动没启动，所以启动前一直黑屏。 然后就进了ubuntu。 奇怪，怎么有两个gurd.cfg?我初三，电脑不怎么会。 第一个5.6kb的 # # DO NOT …
<gfrog_working> jyfl987: 听说你昨晚ping我来着？
<jyfl987> gfrog_working: 是地
<gfrog_working> jyfl987: and then？
<jyfl987> gfrog_working: 想问下你跟阿蛋 关于 switch的模板问题
<gfrog_working> jyfl987: switch是神马？
<jyfl987> gfrog_working: csapp上只介绍了跳转表的情况  但实际上还有退化成一串if 判断的
<jyfl987> gfrog_working: 你老在红毛是写shell的？
<sjd> 搞定了
<gfrog_working> jyfl987: python
<gfrog_working> jyfl987: 哦，你说c的switch。。。
<sjd> http://218.241.158.247:8080 用户名:test 密码:test1234 下午装的zenoss
<kk> sjd,啥网址y Login
<jyfl987> gfrog_working: 你不会不搞c的把 你不是也跟阿蛋一样 qe么
<gfrog_working> jyfl987: 真不搞，不是一个Team
<jyfl987> gfrog_working: 那你是哪个team? QA?
<imadper> 同志们, 要是开了ssh -qTfnN -p 443 -D 7070 madper@xxx.net  然后浏览器设置代理127.0.0.1:7070之后, 访问不了网站, 有什么原因? 话说我的ssh帐号没问题, 在另外一台机器上能用
<gfrog_working> jyfl987: 其实我一开始把switch理解成了交换机
<gfrog_working> jyfl987: 他是kernel-qe，我是virt-qe
<jyfl987> gfrog_working: 额 不管那么多  那你了解c的switch模板么？
<gfrog_working> jyfl987: 显然不。
<iGnome> qe是不是主要处理客户抱怨的呢。。
<gfrog_working> jyfl987: 我写python的啊酥，么得switch用啊，只有if-elif-else啊有木有
<CyrusYzGTt> sjd§ 我登錄進去好麼?? 我想看看那
<gfrog_working> iGnome: 不是，那个是support
<iGnome> 全qe啊。企鹅。
<jyfl987> gfrog_working: 想不到现在写py都能进qe了
<gfrog_working> iGnome: 我们是接受support和devel的抱怨的。
<jyfl987> gfrog_working: virt不是也是个c库么
<gfrog_working> jyfl987: 恩，比较奇葩
<gfrog_working> jyfl987: libvirt？ 我们不用那货。
<jyfl987> gfrog_working: 你那还要人么
<iGnome> 蛋蛋企鹅，嘎嘛企鹅
<iGnome> 嗯。招 jyfl987 去
<gfrog_working> jyfl987: 想来嘛？目前还有一打儿headcount呢。
<cfy> iGnome: ee
<cfy> iGnome: 模拟摄像头,的时序好痛苦啊...
<iGnome> cfy: 你又被蛋蛋欺负了
<iGnome> 模拟的？
<iGnome> 模拟的，才体现技术。
<jyfl987> gfrog_working: 那看有没有出国的前途
<cfy> iGnome: 是啊..
<CyrusYzGTt> sjd§ 不好玩，， 我以爲有下載服務，， 在線看AV
<iGnome> jyfl987: 你应该直接问 rf 在加拿大开农场没。
<cfy> iGnome: 好吧.
<iGnome> cfy: 的确啊
<jyfl987> iGnome: lol 这样当然更好了 最好是打金农场
<iGnome> jyfl987: lol
<gfrog_working> jyfl987: 出国啊，有机会，不过得自己争取了。
<sjd> CyrusYzGTt, 晕
<iGnome> cfy: 以前折腾过微型打印机，纯机械接口的电信号的。那就真是模拟的拉。
<CyrusYzGTt> sjd§ ..
<jyfl987> gfrog_working: 那就是白说了
<CyrusYzGTt> sjd§ 不過載入的速度很快，估計你寬帶應該很大吧
<cfy> iGnome: 嗯.
<jyfl987> iGnome: 有多微型？
<iGnome> 。
<iGnome> 除开电机是电子范畴的，其他的，就是导线。没电路的，微型吧。
<jyfl987> 是针式的 还是热敏的？
<iGnome> 字轮的。听过没。
<iGnome> lol
<jyfl987> 额  这种
<iGnome> 热敏，针式的，怎么可能没控制电路哦
<gfrog_working> jyfl987: 啧啧
<jyfl987> 这种怎么可能微型  我小时候在我爸单位里见人用过
<iGnome> 你爸。。。你爸的单位，不会是厂矿企业吧。
<ofan> 谁玩diablo 3?
<jyfl987> 额 是政府 你不是老说我官二代么
<jyfl987> 那时候在乡政府 那个打字间里我见过
<jyfl987> 拿个有好多字的打  好像有时候还要换
<jyfl987> 我感觉区位码的思路是从那个来的
<iGnome> 。标准的微打，纯裸机。你肯定没见过的。
<iGnome> 你爸那年代，哪里有
<caleb-> iGnome: 打字机改的？
<iGnome> 特种行业用的。滚轮的。纯数字和标点的。
<jyfl987> 那我不知道了 反正你说字轮  我就想到那个了
<iGnome> 自己计算电机转到哪个数字了，预先敲下去。没时序的。
<iGnome> 倒是和打字机有一点相同，就是打一个字后，机械部分会移到下一位。lol
<jyfl987> 我想买个接usb口的 热敏的打印机 出点小票 什么的
<iGnome> 热敏的，武汉大学有一家伙，自己开发，挣钱了。一年100w。
<iGnome> 10年前。算很有钱了的
<caleb-> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRCNenhcvpw # IBM 球头打字机，完全不卡键
<kk> caleb-,啥网址y IBM Selectric Typewriter & its digital to analogue converter - YouTube
<iGnome> caleb-: 这是转头的。复杂蛮多。
<jyfl987> 恩  10年钱100w不得了
<jyfl987> iGnome: 现在呢？ 回家摆摊了么
<caleb-> iGnome: 不打字母当然简单了
<iGnome> 以前在长沙混，有钱了，立马回家去了。
<iGnome> caleb-: 是啊。只是没时序的，可就难写了哦。 lol
<jyfl987> 以前在长沙 额 莫非就是你 现在坐办公室了
<iGnome> 。
<iGnome> 那家伙是老师。比我大一截。
<iGnome> caleb-: 这转头的，肯定是步进电机控制的。所以，其实还容易写。
<kk> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • Ogre Wizard - 探险路 Dungeon Crawl Stone Soup 攻略 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374723 Ogre 身体粗壮。可以投掷巨石。 Wizard，各种诡计都有涉及。 Ogre 角色特征：大块头——容易当靶子；要用宽大的装备。没有头盔，没有靴子，没有手套。 体力在全可选角色最高。  …
<debianer> iGnome: 如果别人知道我的vpn用户名和密码，是否可以在服务器上查看我访问了什么网站？
<debianer> caleb-:  如果别人知道我的vpn用户名和密码，是否可以在服务器上查看我访
<debianer> 	   问了什么网站？
<debianer> ofan: 如果别人知道我的vpn帐号，是否可以在服务器上查看我访问了哪些网址？
<wudi> 　为什么现在kde里没有那个雪花特效了
<ofan> debianer: 不可以
<ofan> 只有root可以看
<wudi> ctrl+meta+f12的那个　雪花特效　。。
<ak5> I am looking for the best chinese input method, I have tried scim and ibus, is there anything else I should be checking?
<ofan> ak5: fctix with googlepinyin or sunpinyin
<ak5> ok, I'll check that thx
<debianer> ofan: 为什么我的debian看不到network-manager的图标？
<debianer> MaskRay: 我以前是修改网卡配置文件配好网卡的，现在network-manager不出来哦
<iGnome> http://imagebin.org/212673 jyfl987 标准的胸毛男
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • 如何在文件中查找特定字符串 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374729 在linux下，使用grep命令 在widow下的tongxunlu文件夹里找 马涛 grep -rl "马涛" /media/542233A722338CCC/tongxunlu/ 在本论文的另外一个帖子上看到上述方法，http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=276115&start=0。我用的时候 …
<jyfl987> iGnome: 你这么喜欢？
<iGnome> jyfl987: 是给你比较的。
<iGnome> 你不是绰号胸毛男嘛。比得赢不。
<cfy> iGnome: ee
<cfy> iGnome: 我回来啦
<cfy> iGnome: 用过PE么?
<iGnome> 没
<cfy> iGnome: ee out啦,lol
<iGnome> 。
<cfy> iGnome: 你知道我说的PE是指什么吧
<lolicon> cjk 的事情是怎么回事
<iGnome> 那看来我是不知道了。你说是啥吧。
<cfy> iGnome: 是freescale的processor expert
<cfy> iGnome: 可以快速设置芯片
<cfy> iGnome: gui设置
<iGnome> nnnd 有你这样问缩写的。。。
<cfy> iGnome: 问题,人家就是这样缩写的...
<cfy> iGnome: 那你用过?
<iGnome> 只知道codewarriors可以gui设置芯片引脚。生成原始文件。
<cfy> iGnome: 生成C代码?
<iGnome> 是
<iGnome> 只是比较冗余。
<cfy> iGnome: 哦,那就是那个嘛...看来你不记名字?
<cfy> iGnome: 冗余?
<iGnome> nnnd 没听过这pe。
<cfy> iGnome: .....
<iGnome> 代码罗嗦嘛。哪里有人的智能。。
<cfy> iGnome: 怎么又说没人智能?
<cfy> iGnome: ...配置啊
<cfy> iGnome: 要是能生成功能代码.....要我干啥...
<cfy> iGnome: 那我的芯片是MCF52255
<iGnome> 差远了。多一倍到2倍的代码
<cfy> iGnome: exmaple的是 MCF52259,PE生成的,MCF52255用不了,知道怎么转换不?
<iGnome> 选型第一嘛。
<cfy> iGnome: 还有BDM的调试.直接把我的代码优化掉了....
<cfy> iGnome: 怎么防止优化掉?
<iGnome> 你要使用，就不优化。
<cfy> iGnome: 我把编译器的优化参数调到最低了.
<iGnome> 比如函数，变量
<cfy> iGnome: for(;;){s=0;...do something...;s>=3;}
<cfy> iGnome: 最后一个s>>=3被优化了...
<cfy> iGnome: codewarrior死了...
<MeaCulpa> .
<iGnome> 。。
<iGnome> >=是啥
<cfy> iGnome: 哦.我好像设置到另一个工程了
<cfy> iGnome: >>=,我后来不又说了一句嘛...
<iGnome> 没输出啊
<palomino|working> 把s声明成volatile , cfy
<iGnome> 。。。@@@我就看头句
<imadper> >= 是大于等于的意思..
<cfy> iGnome: 关键,我还在那行设置了断电
<cfy> iGnome: 关键,我还在那行设置了断点
<iGnome> 你的结果不输出，就优化了嘛
<palomino|working> 你要确认没少> , cfy
<cfy> iGnome: 它给我优化掉了...我debug看不到了....
<cfy> palomino|working: 当然没..
<palomino|working> debug版不应该优化阿 , cfy
<cfy> palomino|working: debug运行.
<palomino|working> 把s声明成volatile就不会优化了 , cfy
<cfy> palomino|working: 哦.
<iGnome> 居然破马知道这。
<cfy> palomino|working: 我下次遇到再试试
<palomino|working> ...... , iGnome
<iGnome> 以后你问破马吧
<cfy> palomino|working: 搞嵌入式的?
<iGnome> 破马你不是搞java的嘛。
<palomino|working> 汇编+c时老得这样 , iGnome
<palomino|working> 以前搞过 , cfy
<palomino|working> 我c出身呀 , iGnome
<palomino|working> java二把刀
<cfy> iGnome: 看来 palomino|working 比你专业啊......
<palomino|working> ........
<palomino|working> 你想害死我阿- - , cfy
<iGnome> 额。还asm.
<iGnome> 不知道
<palomino|working> 我会被神灭了的
<iGnome> lol 以后直接问破马
<cfy> iGnome: 我要先问ee
<cfy> 再问 palomino|working
<iGnome> 然后2个人一起骂你？
<cfy> ...
<cfy> 骂我干嘛?
<iGnome> 骂你这也不会，那也要问嘛。
<cfy> iGnome: 我minicom好像不太用的来...在用cutecom
<cfy> iGnome: 那你 PE都不知道
<iGnome> 配额。
<iGnome> 你那破缩写。谁知道嘛
<iGnome> 当然，那全名，我也不知道。
<iGnome> lol
<cfy> iGnome: 我试试中断去,搞下读视频
<cfy> iGnome: 你也要下班了吧..
<iGnome> 50
<cfy> iGnome: 夏天了,你还50?
<sjd> 谁搞zenoss汉化
<cfy> iGnome: 讨厌死了...实验室有人在放歌曲...
<cfy> iGnome: 一毕业设计还没坐好的大四的...在补毕业设计.....
<huntxu> adam8157: 少年
<cfy> huntxu: 胡须
<iGnome> cfy: 你去黑他的机器
<cfy> adam8157: 少年
<cfy> iGnome: 怎么黑?是xp
<huntxu> adam8157: qemu 帶 -mon 去了一個字符設備
<huntxu> adam8157: 怎麽連上去
<cfy> iGnome: 机房的机子是不带音响的
<cfy> iGnome: 人家估计是用平板在放,,,,,
<huntxu> adam8157: 一個socket，難道自己寫程序連？
<adam8157> huntxu: 来了
<iGnome> 低鸡心降压设计。知道是啥不。 cfy
<adam8157> gfrog_working: jyfl987 huntxu 刚开会
<cfy> iGnome: 这啥?
<gfrog_working> adam8157: meeting now.
<iGnome> bra的专业术语，今天才看到。lol
<cfy> iGnome: bra的..............................
<huntxu> adam8157: 快說怎麽連qemu的monitor socket
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • x220i LU9 安装ubuntu12.04后 显卡驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374732 我按照论坛里ubuntu12.04安装特效的方法操作，但是在“附加驱动”里找不到相应的显卡，等到intel官网也没找到相应的显卡驱动，请问是不是我的显卡目前没有对应的驱动支持特效？ 我的笔记本 …
<adam8157> huntxu: 不知道啊, 没用到过
<huntxu> gfrog_working: 蛙蛙
<gfrog_working> huntxu: 嘛事？
<huntxu> <huntxu> adam8157: 快說怎麽連qemu的monitor socket
<gfrog_working> huntxu: show me your qemu cmd line.
<huntxu> google 說用netcat = =
<gfrog_working> huntxu: nc -U
<huntxu> qemu -mon 一個chardev
<huntxu> gfrog_working: 好，明白了
<iGnome> 骄傲地成为一名救护员 lol
<adam8157> iGnome: momo
<nyfair> ofan: 你们玩d3?
<sjd> 下一步努力解决zenoss的汉化问题
<huntxu> gfrog_working: 無節操最好了
<huntxu> gfrog_working: virsh搞定 = =
<huntxu> 網貓不會用 = =
<cfy> iGnome: ee改行了?
<gfrog_working> huntxu: zeze
<iGnome> cfy: 我是围观蛋蛋的小鸟。看到的。 lol
<cfy> iGnome: 蛋蛋的小鸟?
<iGnome> 是啊。twitter小鸟嘛
<huntxu> gfrog_working: damn, 貌似新的qemu的blockstats沒有flush_operations = =
<iGnome> 蛋蛋居然监视irc
<cfy> iGnome: 哦...
<adam8157> iGnome: momo
<cfy> iGnome: 你怎么知道?蛋蛋去掉了?
<iGnome> @@
<iGnome> lol 这家伙
<cfy> ...
<cfy> 真讨厌...
<iGnome> 这是你挑衅的。lol
<cfy> iGnome: 是你先说的..
<iGnome> 啥
<cfy> iGnome: 说蛋蛋
<iGnome> 下班
<cfy> .
<iGnome> 我是正常说的。你是歪曲引导的嘛。
<imadper> ...何必呢, cfy...
<cfy> imadper: 你是 adam8157 的实习生
<adam8157> cfy: 不是我的...
<cfy> adam8157: 差不多..
<imadper> cfy: 不是他的实习生, 而且,  我现在手里有个1w税后的offer
<cfy> imadper: 哇塞
<gfrog_working> huntxu: 嘛？ 不太了解。
<iGnome> imadper: 显得offer可以卖钱一样。
<imadper> cfy: 所以我不怕他, 但是既然人家不喜欢这个称号
<adam8157> iGnome: 你不是大三么才
<adam8157> imadper: ^^
<gfrog_working> huntxu: 开会ing，待会再说。
<cfy> .......
<iGnome> 。
<imadper> iGnome: 卖不了...
<iGnome> 蛋蛋的破fcitx
<iGnome> imadper: 是啊。那得色啥。
<adam8157> imadper: 你不是大三么
<adam8157> iGnome: 你监视我github?
<imadper> adam8157: 是呀, 但是深圳人傻, 钱多
<iGnome> 我没那爱好
<adam8157> imadper: 上学呢 怎么拿offer
<imadper> adam8157: 他说转正之后肯定到手上万...
<cfy> imadper: 求介绍
<adam8157> imadper: 应届生 不错了
<imadper> cfy: 你来投简历呀, 我那是一个月前投的, 他今早给我电话..
<imadper> adam8157: 可惜在深圳...
<cfy> imadper: 大三都投?
<nyfair> adam8157: 得看要干多少活啊
<imadper> cfy: 就是要实习生. 但是他答应我转正之后1w了
<adam8157> nyfair: 刚毕业, 多点就多点吧
<nyfair> adam8157: 青春啊，怎么能这么折腾
<ian2012> hello
<kk> ian2012, 好.. .  ㍨ 
<imadper> cfy: 你要是不出国的话, 考虑过来投一下这个公司吧, 国企, 人家不差钱.. 我不留深圳, 所以不去
 * adam8157 这辈子不进国企
 * adam8157 这辈子不再进国企
<cfy> adam8157: why?
<imadper> adam8157: 混口饭吃...
<adam8157> cfy: 痛苦的一X
<imadper> adam8157: 愿闻其详
<adam8157> imadper: 反正国企就是垃圾垃圾垃圾 会让你很不爽
<cfy> adam8157: 哦
<cfy> 好奇怪啊...芯片配置不来..
<imadper> adam8157: 恩, 我倒是想去, 不过答应我老妈回北京了~ :)
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 我安装了ubuntu的桌面版，怎么进root账户，已经开启了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374735 已经sudo命令开启了，但是在桌面登陆的时候，找不到root账户，想修改文件，很多都修改不了。 另外在命令行敲命令，总是出现很多白色的方块字符，这是乱码吗？ 统计信息:  …
<cfy> imadper: 你北京的呀..
<cfy> imadper: 那就去当 adam8157 隔壁的 实习生嘛
<imadper> cfy: 隔壁是哪里?
<imadper> cfy: 我是想去呀, 再等合同
 * adam8157 可惜啊... 放跑了
<imadper> adam8157: 不当你实习生,  你会t我的..
<jyfl987> imadper: 你要回来了？
<imadper> jyfl987: 回去实习~
<YaNan_Li> 大家好
<imadper> jyfl987: 你请我吃徽菜?~
<jyfl987> imadper: 实习完不还是在当地了
<imadper> jyfl987: 恩
<jyfl987> imadper: 你是土著 居然要我请你吃饭  这个理
<YaNan_Li> 有个问题想质询大家
<kk> YaNan_Li, 好.. .  ㍩ 
<imadper> jyfl987: 我没挣钱呢~ 当然是你请~ 这个理~
<YaNan_Li> 。。。
<YaNan_Li> 好好
<jyfl987> imadper: 你卖个厕所 顶我几年
<YaNan_Li> 有谁接触过raid 呢？
<imadper> jyfl987: .. 你老惦记着我家的厕所干嘛... 我家是两限房, 不允许交易的
 * imadper 吃饭去了..
<jyfl987> imadper: 说说而已  你地首都人民方法多的
<YaNan_Li> 请高手指教阿！！！
<imadper> jyfl987: ... 哈哈~ 好吧~
<YaNan_Li> 有那位高手接触过raid阵列？ - -
<jyfl987> cfy: adam8157 玩lifegame嘛？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 不玩儿
<YaNan_Li> 好吧，都无视我咯 - - 埃
<jyfl987> adam8157: 前途不大
<adam8157> jyfl987: 忙, 没功夫弄那个
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你好像没我忙
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你学英语么? 你锻炼么? 你晚上开会么?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我用英语 额
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你看内核代码么? 你写驱动么?
<adam8157> ...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 好吧 你看历史么？ 你研究秘密宗教么？ 你了解吴越文化么
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你学数学么？ 你看普通生物学么 你读费曼物理学讲义么
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你做自己的小网站么
<adam8157> jyfl987: 所以嘛, 你弄的东西让我弄, 或者我弄的东西给你弄 都会没时间
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我当然看物理, 其它的不
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我的意思是我也有好多东西要搞  你没我那么忙
 * caleb- 忙着活
<Inode_LF> adam8157, 我163的邮箱密码忘 了，也找不回来，有办法破解吗
<adam8157> Inode_LF: 有, 暴力破解
<adam8157> Inode_LF: 拿着菜刀去五道口
<jyfl987> 我那lifegame是穿过型的 还真麻烦
<jyfl987> 准备给他改回经典的
<Inode_LF> adam8157, 五道口在哪，天朝的？
<sjd> 地铁13号线上
<adam8157> Inode_LF: 网易大厦啊, 北京五道口
<Inode_LF> adam8157, 求解
<sjd> 中关村附近
<Inode_LF> adam8157, 哈哈，可我不在北京，我在南京啊，谁帮我解决了，下次有在南京的我去
<adam8157> Inode_LF: 密码找回吧, 我不用163, 不知道
<Inode_LF> adam8157, 就是那些找回也找不回啊，客服都说不好意思，帮不了我了
<Inode_LF> 网上有了，x-scan,暴力破解
 * adam8157 尼码公司有人铃声是最炫民族风
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我在考虑我那个lifegame 的drawpoint部分用duff device是不是可以优化下
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 还在开会?
<adam8157> huntxu: svirt听过么? 可以当frontend用?
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ่介绍一个Linxu 平台游戏的网站，有大量的免费游戏。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374742 http://www.desura.com/ 还有Linux的客户端，试试看，有能力的就支持一些好的游戏吧。 介绍一些免费的大型游戏 Savage 2: A Tortured Soul Stunt Rally 统计信息: 发表于 由 pisit — 2012-05-17 1 …
<huntxu> adam8157: 木
<gfrog_working> adam8157: yep.
 * adam8157 哪里买可以光脚穿的鞋子, 不要沙滩鞋
<ian2012> 超市有啊
<alvin_rxg> 他說的是涼鞋
<ian2012> 好象叫越南鞋
<alvin_rxg> 日本的 木Ji 也行
<ian2012> 不是木JI，是那种泡沫塑料有很多孔的
 * imadper 买个洞洞鞋也需要讨论这么多. 一吃饭回来, 发现大家都在说鞋...
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 记得冒泡排序么？
 * adam8157 不要洞洞鞋
<ian2012> 呵呵，那就皮凉吧
<imadper> ian2012: 皮凉好像好多人都陪和袜子吧...
<imadper> adam8157: 你是为了懒得洗袜子?~
<adam8157> imadper: 那倒不是, 光脚舒服嘛
<ian2012> imadper:不用啊
<ian2012> 类沙难那种很不错
<imadper> adam8157: 没觉得.. 不过要是这样的话, 买凉鞋吧... 就是觉得, 如果一个办公室都是凉鞋, 那空气肯定不好.. :D
<MeaCulpa> adam8157:
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你需要clarks
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: ?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 便宜的，clarks,贵的，TODs
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 同事推荐过, clarks不便宜吧
<MeaCulpa> 恩挺贵的
<MeaCulpa> 要光脚穿的鞋子，内里皮质要好
<MeaCulpa> 叫主席给你买，哈哈
<debianer> MeaCulpa: 我电脑网卡文件用编辑器配置的，现在看不到network-manager了，怎么回事？
 * adam8157 去年买了双凡客 舒服倒是舒服, 质量太差
<MeaCulpa> debianer: 我从来都是按你逗号之前的做
<imadper> debianer: 我那会儿跟我妹子打了个电话, 你就走了...
<MeaCulpa> debianer: 我没用过NM, 另觅高人吧
 * MeaCulpa 这辈子见过的无线网卡wpa_supplicant都兼容，幸甚
 * adam8157 下班
<gfrog_working> adam8157_away: zeze
 * MeaCulpa 没有insert的键盘，显然不适合码字...
<imadper> cfy:怎么连vpn? 除了networkmanager
 * imadper debian里面,nm-applet是不是在network-manager-gnome那个包里?
<imadper> 谁是用debian的, 帮忙解答一下哈~
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • 安装的时候，downloading language packs要4,5个小时，有提供完整安装包吗 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374748 安装的时候，downloading language packs要4,5个小时，有提供完整安装包吗 统计信息: 发表于 由 smartwill — 2012-05-17 18:21
<alvin_rxg> imadper: 裝個 vpnc 隨便玩
<imadper> alvin_rxg: ok~ thx
<Zertad> http://wp1.sina.cn/woriginal/68f5e0bbjw1dt0v743iydj.jpg
<alvin_rxg> xfce..
<Zertad> yes
<stardiviner> 怎么查自己的电脑是i386还是x86_64 ?
<alvin_rxg> stardiviner: lscpu
<Zertad> 猜猜是什么系统？
<stardiviner> alvin_rxg: i686 是属于i386还是x86_64 ?
<alvin_rxg> i686 != i386
<alvin_rxg> i686 和 i386 都是32位
<stardiviner> alvin_rxg: x86_64是x86的扩展还是i686的扩展?
<alvin_rxg> x86_64 只是說是64位…
<stardiviner> alvin_rxg: CPU op-mode(s):        32-bit, 64-bit 这个算是啥 ?
<alvin_rxg> 爲啥兩個…… =.=
<stardiviner> alvin_rxg: 我也奇怪,所以不知道该选i386还是x86_64了...
<alvin_rxg> 都可以
<stardiviner> alvin_rxg: 两个的这种是啥情况?
<alvin_rxg> 不知道哇，看看 /proc/cpuinfo 吧
<stardiviner> i686的CPU是选择i383的ISO吧?
<Zertad> 嗯。
<stardiviner> alvin_rxg: address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
<Zertad> 看内存多大咯，内存有4GB或以上，果断64位。
<stardiviner> Zertad: 2G
<jlzhang> Zertad: 为什么得内存4G以上?
<Zertad> 32位系统无法识别4GB以上内存。
<Zertad> 64位系统对内存需求更高。
<Zertad> 就这样。
<jlzhang> Zertad: 哦,64位比32位的要高多少?
<jlzhang> Zertad: 有大概的比例吗?
<jlzhang> Zertad: 我也想装64位了^_^
<Zertad> 大概比例不大清楚。
<jlzhang> Zertad: 那大概高多少?
<Zertad> 休息下。
<jlzhang> stardiviner: 晚饭吃了吗?
<stardiviner> jlzhang: 意外的收到有人问我吃饭了没.... 像是见面朋友打招呼了... 错愕中....
<stardiviner> =.=....
<jlzhang> stardiviner: 随便问问,这跟现实中打个招呼不一样吗?
<cfy> imadper: 什么vpn?pptp?
<stardiviner> jlzhang: 就是因为一样,所以错愕了....
<jlzhang> stardiviner: 我觉得这里的氛围很好,这样打招呼没什么不对啊...
<stardiviner> jlzhang: 网络中应该这样,你飞机了没...that's this Internet.
<cfy> stardiviner: 饭吃没
<jlzhang> stardiviner: 似乎该是反扑归真的时候了...
<stardiviner> jlzhang: 可是我连你的昵称都是第一次见.... 况且我昨天才换了昵称.....
<stardiviner> jlzhang: 好吧,我虚心的接受了,
<jlzhang> stardiviner: 这重要么...
<stardiviner> jlzhang: 可是别指望我会回问你: 你吃饭了吗? ,那是不可能的,哪怕一万年
<jlzhang> cfy: 饭吃了没?
<stardiviner> jlzhang: 很重要
<cfy> jlzhang: 吃咯
<stardiviner> cfy: 飞机了没...
<cfy> stardiviner: mei
<jlzhang> cfy: 晚上什么活动?
<jyfl987> cfy: 在自己的机器上么？
<stardiviner> jlzhang: 张健磊
<cfy> jyfl987: 嗯
<cfy> jlzhang: 忙课程
<jlzhang> stardiviner: 错了俩字...
<jyfl987> cfy: 会录制视频么
<cfy> jyfl987: ffmpeg么?
<cfy> jyfl987: 录屏幕?
<jyfl987> cfy: 我不知道 我只问你会不会
<cfy> jyfl987: ffmpeg有个
<jyfl987> cfy: 当然
<stardiviner> jlzhang: 我可以遍历所以音一样的中文... 不是很难的
<cfy> jyfl987: 我录过
<jyfl987> cfy: 那就好
<cfy> jyfl987: 嗯?
<jlzhang> stardiviner: 我叫张建雷
<jyfl987> cfy: http://jyf-code.googlecode.com/hg/c/lifegame/  把这个check下来 make 一个 ./test 跑起来给我录个60s的视频发给我吧
<kk> jyfl987 ⇪ t: Revision 49e71188dcc5: /c/lifegame
<jlzhang> stardiviner: 很高兴认识你...
<jyfl987> cfy: 怎么样？
<cfy> jyfl987: ...... 你自己录嘛..
<jyfl987> cfy: 自己整还要去学
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 虚拟机下装了ubuntu怎么进不去 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374750 装了虚拟机后，自己找到ubuntu的源，然后安装，需要设密码，我就设了一个，装好后，进入需要输入密码，然后总是出现错误authentication failure。这是为何 统计信息: 发表于 由 zuiqiangzhe — 2012-05-17 …
<stardiviner> jlzhang: 意外的我笨啊,我本来是 张建磊,想想觉得是张健雷,后来还是改了,和考试一样,想想是A,再想想是B,结果选的是C,结果正确答案是A....
<stardiviner> jlzhang: nice to meet you.
<cfy> jyfl987: % ffmpeg -y -f x11grab  -s 1280x800 -r 25 -b 9000 -i :0.0+0+0 output.avi
<cfy> jyfl987: 就-s参数调整下
<jyfl987> cfy: 擦 我要录特定窗口的
<jyfl987> cfy: 而且要选择
<cfy> jyfl987: 然后把,终端放到左上角
<cfy> jyfl987: 你录特定的范围的不就行了?
<stardiviner> jyfl987: 不少软件都有这功能, software center一找好几个,
<cfy> jyfl987: 那起 Xephyr
<jyfl987> cfy: 我不知道怎么控制他窗口起的范围 大佬
<jyfl987> cfy: 这些我要去找资料  还不如你帮弄下
<jyfl987> cfy: 坑爹啊 我以为你就跑了
<cfy> jyfl987: 那明天?
<cfy> jyfl987: 或者,你打包打下啊
<cfy> jyfl987: 你打包打下啊
<jyfl987> cfy: 也行 我来找下资料 看看sdl怎么捕捉按键
<jyfl987> cfy: 打包什么？
<stardiviner> jyfl987: 为啥我看不到cfy的话?
<cfy> jyfl987: 那几个分散文件啊,下起来麻烦..
<sunjun> 速来围观
<sunjun> http://www.icpclive.com/
<jyfl987> cfy: 额 那等下
<kk> sunjun,啥网址y ICPC Live - Live
<jlzhang> 32位的软体在64位系统下,执行速度跟在原生32位系统下一样吗?
<jyfl987> cfy: 1990@gmail?
<cfy> jyfl987: 那我明天或者再晚点给你,我现在还要做实验
<jyfl987> cfy: ok
<jlzhang> 有没有详细点讲解IPFW的文章吗?谁有?
<stardiviner> jyfl987: 为啥我看不到cfy的话?
<ihipop> 这里面原来不是有个bot么？
<ihipop> 去哪里了？
<jlzhang> hi
<kk> jlzhang, 好.. .  ㍫ 
<jlzhang> ihipop: 是这个?
<ihipop> 哪个？
<ihipop>  好久没来了
<jlzhang> ihipop: 回复我的那个
<imadper> ihipop: kk就是机器人
<ihipop> hi
<ihipop> 。。。
<jyfl987> imadper: 有时候也是人
<kk> ihipop, 好.. .  ㍫ 
<imadper> jyfl987: 人机合一的, 都不是好人!
<ihipop> 我比较想念他
<ihipop> 以前老是调戏他
<jlzhang> ihipop: 岁月催人老啊,看来机器人也不例外...
<ihipop> 。。。
<ihipop> 记得一起我们一起调戏他 结果他被当作flood踢出去
<ihipop> 然后又进来
<ihipop> 然后又被提出去
<ihipop> 以前
<jlzhang> 话说,10年前你在干嘛?
<jyfl987> jlzhang: en
<ihipop> sysyinfo
<ihipop> 十年前 我在上学
<jlzhang> ihipop: 在调戏女同学?
<ihipop> 没 调戏考试卷
<jlzhang> ihipop: 我一般是被考试卷调戏...
<ihipop> 。。。
<ihipop> 这bot私聊也不理我么？
<Zertad> 眯了下。今天感冒，鼻塞，头痛。郁闷。
<ihipop> 清开灵
<ihipop> 买中成药冲剂
<Zertad> 我大半年没吃过药了。。。
<Zertad> 前几次感冒，都是扛过去的。
<Zertad> 不知道这次能否扛过去。
<caleb-> 感冒西医本来就没屁用
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • Analog devices AD1981B ad1981b声卡没声音 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374753 我玩ubuntu不久，现在使用10.10我电脑，我主板是soyo主板应该08.09年左右的版，主板的声卡坏了后来买了一个ess什么华之声的独立声卡，型号是Analog devices AD1981B ，我接触linux开始是在虚拟机下安 …
<caleb-> 就算上抗病毒药也效果不好
<ihipop> 清开灵不是西药
<sunjun> http://www.icpclive.com/
<sunjun> 没人来围观
<ian2012> 用感康，效果不错，或者可以用病毒灵
<debianer> 都吃饭去了吗
<debianer> 我掉线了吗
<caleb-> debianer: 你调线了
<hoxily> hi
<caleb-> s/调/掉
<kk> hoxily, 好.. .  ㍫ 
<hoxily> kk: 晚上好
<hoxily> CyrusYzGTt: 大师早
<maplebeats> ＝＝
<ian2012> 都有那些ubuntu聊天室啊
<hoxily> （O。O）
<cfy> adam8157: adam好
<debianer> imadper: 还在吗
<hoxily> Inode_LF: 早
<Inode_LF> x-scan狂报病毒
<debianer> Inode_LF: 你装了开源的杀毒软件？？
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求解，使用校园网在本论坛发表不利于学校的言论的后果 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374758 如题，使用校园网在本论坛发表不利于学校的帖子会被学校查出来是我的电脑干得吗？ 昨天在本论坛发了一个帖子问如何阻止学校强制重定向网页 结果今天就被和谐了 我 …
<Inode_LF> hello
<cfy> iGoogle: ee好
<kk> Inode_LF, 好.. .  ㍫ 
<CyrusYzGTt> hoxily§ 我不是大師 ，， caleb- 纔是
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 大家帮忙帖出笔记本声卡信息 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374762 我正在做一个耳机插孔的gnome-shell 插件 请先把耳机插孔拔下，运行下面的代码，看到提示后插入耳机，最后把文件附件（家目录的headphone.txt）贴上来 谢谢各位了 Code: cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#0 > ~/headpho …
<ihipop> kk:hi
<kk> ihipop, 好.. .  ㍬ 
<ihipop> kk:天气
<stardiviner> 请问tmux在登出logout后会不会结束啊? 同一个帐号再login的时候还可以运行?
<ihipop> stardiviner,tmux和screen一样的吧 后面可以恢复会话
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • xp、ubuntu双系统，ghost xp后无法启动。一年前有类似帖子，没解决。看看现在能否解决。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374764 原windows xp pro系统，NTFS。后加装ubuntu 12.04。本是菜鸟，不懂事，执行了ghost灌进xp镜像。现开机只能去到grub rescue，ubuntu安装盘只能进入选择 …
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • Ubuntu12.04安装fcitx http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374765 各位大大们，Ubuntu12.04怎么安装fcitx啊？小白我今天sudo apt-get install fcitx然后为什么打不开fcitx啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 clavichord93 — 2012-05-17 20:40
<Zertad> hello
<Zertad> 有人吗？
<kk> Zertad, 好.. .  ㍬ 
<z2342342> hi
<kk> z2342342, 好.. .  ㍬ 
<z2342342> 有人吗
<kk> z2342342, .. ..  ㍭ 
<z2342342> kk: ...
<z2342342> 有人没
<basncy> #/join #linux
<basncy> yes
<debianer> ofan: 过两天就来购买你的VPN，你要教我怎么用阿
<z2342342> 看了会计算机二级c语言试题，感觉有点恶心。。。
<bluek> 大约在99年的时候我就过掉啦，二级
<bluek> 一级考的是dos,wps,以及foxbase一点点。貌似。二级gwbasic ,qbasic and c  and foxbase
<z2342342> bluek: 不知道该不该去考
<z2342342> bluek: 讨厌试题
<bluek> 考个毛，证书都是浮云，实力才是王道
<z2342342> 但又想要个二级证
<bluek> 我证书在01年的时候就扔掉了。
<z2342342> bluek: 我在一个很渣的学校里。。。
<bluek> 学校不代表什么，关键在于自己
<bluek> 老师也不能代表什么，计算机都是靠自学。
<bluek> google是最好的老师
<z2342342> bluek: 关键是我不是计算机专业
<bluek> 大学的老师都是浮云，上课都是翻书。是不是专业不是什么问题。爱好即可
<bluek> z2342342, 你能找到这个地方来，就很不错了。
<z2342342> bluek: 纠结呀，
<z2342342> bluek: 想要一个证，又不想去参加啥培训班
<z2342342> 关键是怕误人子弟。。。
<bluek> z2342342, 想要一个证？太简单了，用gimp处理一张，然后去打印社封塑。
<bluek> z2342342, 记着，证书是浮云，实力才是王道
<z2342342> bluek: ...
<z2342342> bluek: 连个证都没，据说不好升迁
<z2342342> 就怕工作不好找。。。
<bluek> z2342342, 一个二级的就想找到工作？这是哪一年的事情啦，过去十年啦。如果你真想要个证，直接考个ccna,np,ie你就不要想了。至于系统类的嘛，如果是ms,的，你就mase ,等
<bluek> z2342342, 全国计算机等级考试 ，二级的那个证能有什么用？上厕所都嫌纸太硬。
<z2342342> bluek: 骚带四内
<bluek> z2342342, 就连我刚刚跟你说的这些证都是有很大的水份在里面的。您自己看着办吧
<z2342342> bluek: 有啥提议
<bluek> z2342342, 我没啥提议，实力才是王道。你有这个实力比什么都好。懂得越多你就会觉得自己懂得越少。计算机这一块没有高手与菜鸟之分，只有先知与后知。你先想好自己想走哪一个领域，领域不一样各有所长。先给自己定位吧。
<z2342342> bluek: 底层 驱动
<bluek> z2342342, 自己看着办，我没时间聊天，就不聊了哈
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • 请教高手如何用脚本批量修改同目录多个文件中的指定内容？？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374779 请教高手如何用脚本批量修改同目录多个文件中的指定内容？？ 原始： Code: [connection] id=xxx uuid=xxx type=802-11-wireless [ipv4] method=auto 要修改成： Code: [connection] id=xxx uuid=xxx  …
<z2342342> 今晚怎么这么安静？
<z2342342> 人呢
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 11.10使用Compiz特效问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374782 按照坛子里得教程弄的，弄了3D桌面，立方体切换啥的 不过按住Ctrl Alt 加方向键切换桌面的时候，上一个桌面的窗口会在切换到下一个桌面后闪一下再消失 试着禁用了好几个开启得特效看看是不是它们导致 …
<blambin> 我就不清楚 啊，为什么log里是乱码
<chen> HI,有人在没？
<z2342342> http://www.360buy.com/product/243449.html
<kk> z2342342,啥网址y 【金士顿DT5000/4GB】金士顿（Kingston)DataTraveler 5000 4G U盘(DT5000/4GB) 【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<blambin> 还是不行，妹的
<z2342342> 819一个u盘
<blambin> 想搞个大统一就那么难？
<chen> 什么u盘啊，
<Zertad> 我的东芝4GBU盘花了85。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 卸载firefox后解压新的firefox压缩包应该怎么正确安装啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374784 ubuntu 12.4的firefox我用 Code: sudo apt-get purge firefox rm -r ~/.mozilla 这样卸载的，然后把从firefox官网上下的firefox-12.0.tar.bz2压缩包解压了，放在桌面的就直接解压个文件夹在桌面， …
<debianer> ofan: 请问，vpn第一次连接的时候，除了输入密码，还要输入密钥？
<Zertad> VPN第一次连接，密码要输入两次。
<zoufeng> 请问在Ubuntu中怎样才能发现局域网有没有人在使用限速软件，比如使用“arp -n”行不？
<alvin_rxg> zoufeng: 可以，之後得分析數據
<alvin_rxg> zoufeng tcpdump -ennqti eth0 \( arp or icmp \)
<hoxily> bye
<ian2012> hello
<z2342342> 终于有活人说话了
<ian2012> ??
<z2342342> alvin_rxg: http://www.360buy.com/product/1000702006.html
<kk> ian2012, 好.. .  ㍮ 
<alvin_rxg> z2342342: 啥網址y
<z2342342> alvin_rxg: ...你bot失灵了？
<alvin_rxg> 我去拜訪下洗手間
<alvin_rxg> 他媽的都說了，那不是我幹的
<ian2012> ubuntu12.04 怎么装lamp
<z2342342> http://www.360buy.com/product/1002493239.html
<kk> z2342342,啥网址y 旅之星 金盾按键加密U盘 8G 硬件加密 密码U盘 【图片 价格 品牌 报价】
<chen> 这个还有4位的密码可以按，有品位
<alvin_rxg> ian2012: aptitude install linux apache mysql php
<ian2012> alvim_rxg:谢谢，我试试
<alvin_rxg> 我猜的。。 :|
<ian2012> 要一个一个装？？
<ian2012> 我只做开发用，不做服务器，有没有集成包啊
<chen> 请问，如何可以关掉 X window ? 1204 ubuntu.
<alvin_rxg> chen: killall X
<alvin_rxg> 集成包？是啥東西？
<chen> alvin_rxg, 不行啊，说是没这个命令，，
<ian2012> 有点象一键安装的apache+PHP+mysql+phpadmin集合包，只用于开发的
<alvin_rxg> chen: 真慘，連個 kill 都沒
<ian2012> 你试试，Ctrl+Alt+Backspace,试试
<alvin_rxg> ian2012: aptitude install apache2 php mysql 算是“一鍵” 吧？
<chen> 提示 no process found
<alvin_rxg> 你沒 X 不就完事了？
<alvin_rxg> 看着 gtkqq 這個半成品，我還是放棄了
<Zertad> webqq吧！
<alvin_rxg> 不用
<ian2012> 恩，webqq很好用啊
<chen> alvin_rxg, 我主要是想装个N卡驱动，但提示我要关掉X 再装，但就是不知道怎么关了，在1204的ubuntu下面
<Zertad> ctrl+alt+backspace是强制注销
<alvin_rxg> 什麼破軟件，一定要幹嘛了才能裝的…
<tfdetang> alvin_rxg: 好像要重启进修复模式
<chen> 按 ctlr+alt+backspace 没什么反应啊。
<Zertad> ctrl+alt+f1
<alvin_rxg> gdm 關了，然後進入 tty
<z2342342> tty?
<z2342342> caleb-: 大师
<chen> 1204的ubuntu 怎么感觉找不到gdm...
<shyodx> lightdm
<alvin_rxg> 不知道，我不用 ubuntu，也不知道它幹啥了
<chen> top 后有个Xorg ,
<alvin_rxg> chen: *不後悔的話*，可以 killall -9 Xorg
<caleb-> z2342342: 晚上好
<z2342342> kill -9 -1
<chen> kill了X org ,感觉像是自动重启了X
<Zertad> 按我说的，ctrl+alt+f1。进入tty
<shyodx> chen: 不用 hardware support 装驱动吗？
<z2342342> caleb-: 大师，你感觉计算机二级证书有用吗
<alvin_rxg> z2342342: 臺灣沒這貨
<chen> shyodx, 那个提示没有可用的驱动。。。
<z2342342> alvin_rxg: 哦
<shyodx> 哦哦 这样啊……
<z2342342> alvin_rxg: 你台湾的？
<chen> 自己从官网上下的一个，
<alvin_rxg> z2342342: 我火星的
<shyodx> chen: /etc/init.d/lightdm stop 关掉 X
<z2342342> alvin_rxg: 哦
<z2342342> alvin_rxg: 我也火星的
<alvin_rxg> chen: 上述操作，後果自負
<chen> shyodx, 再一次启动X ，用什么？
<Zertad> 闭源驱动，去论坛搜帖子吧！
<shyodx> chen: /etc/init.d/lightdm start
<z2342342> caleb-: 大师？
<shyodx> chen: /etc/init.d/lightdm status 可以查看有那些操作方式  一般有 start stop restart
<caleb-> z2342342: 我湾湾的啊。。。
<chen> 哈哈， 上次我就是去搞了一下一个文件，结果进不去我的帐号了，
<z2342342> caleb-: 原来 alvin_rxg 说的是这个意思。。。
<shyodx> chen: 好像是 status，或者是 state 吧 忘了…… :-)
<chen> shyodx, 谢谢啊，我这就支搞搞这个。
<shyodx> chen:  不客气
<z2342342> caleb-: 你湾湾有啥好点的论坛吗
<z2342342> caleb-: 大师，下了
<z2342342> caleb-: bye
<chen> shyodx, 我回来啦，不过装我的显卡驱动再一次失败了。。
<shyodx> 报的是什么错误啊
<shyodx> chen: 看来你的显卡很新呀 :-D
<shyodx> chen: 大概是报的什么错误呀？
<chen> 不是啊，GT520 ，说的好像是linux与驱动没对上号。。。我从官网上下的。
<shyodx> chen: 没对上号是什么意思？
<shyodx> chen: 你下的是一个 ***.run 的可执行文件 然后直接 sudo 执行的吗？
<chen> shyodx, 是啊
<chen> ERROR: You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before installing.  For further details, please see the section INSTALLING THE NVIDIA DRIVER in the README available on the Linux driver download page at www.nvidia.com.
<alvin_rxg> Title: World Leader in Visual Computing Technologies | NVIDIA (@ nvidia.com <~ nvidia.com.)
<chen> ERROR: Installation has failed.  Please see the file '/var/log/nvidia-installer.log' for details.  You may find suggestions on fixing installation problems in the README available on the Linux driver download page at www.nvidia.com
<shyodx> chen: 它说让你先关掉 x
<chen> shyodx, 啊。　我用你说的关了后面还是错，
<shyodx> chen: 那个日志文件里有啥比较明显的错误提示吗？
<chen> 等下我再试一次，把提示记下来找给你看。
<chen> ERROR: Installation has failed.  Please see the file '/var/log/nvidia-installer.log' for details.  You may find suggestions on fixing installation problems in the README available on the Linux driver download page at www.nvidia.com.
<alvin_rxg> Title: World Leader in Visual Computing Technologies | NVIDIA (@ nvidia.com <~ nvidia.com.)
<chen> 还有个这个。
<shyodx> chen: 我是说 /var/log/nvidia-installer.log 里
<UU123> lives还是不行，效率太低了。。
<chen> shyodx, 你不忙的吧，我再去搞一次，中间还有提示的，我记下来。
<ian2012> 我在线吗？
<ian2012> hello?
<shyodx> ian2012: no you are not :-D
<ian2012> 怎么提示我系统出错，没干别的，怎么会这样
<knownbad> 这是不可能的，系统出错前你有没更新或是改文件？
<chen> shyodx, 我回来啦。
<ian2012> knownbad：没有啊
<knownbad> 那我也不知道了。
<knownbad> 系统最大的敌人除了駭客就是用户。
<CyrusYzGTt> 還有 時間
<CyrusYzGTt> 還有 物理 與 化學 環境
<knownbad> 还有外星人入侵。
<knownbad> 跟着世界末日。
<praziau> Hello
<ian2012> 呵呵
<kk> praziau, 好.. .  ㍯ 
<l5g> - -!
<praziau> Anybody speaking English?
<flystom> alias woman="man"
<flystom> woman man
<knownbad> praziau: How can I help you?
<flystom> what can i do for you ?
<praziau> I just moved into china
<knownbad> Please don't tell us you've bought an antique with Chinese scripture...
<knownbad> Then welcome.
<praziau> antique?
<praziau> no no no
<praziau> I bought a house here :)
<knownbad> No, you bought the right to live in that house.  No one except state owns land.
<knownbad> You have 70 years to live on that property.
<praziau> I know.
<praziau> Its quite lovely
<knownbad> Private property is like national condominium.
<praziau> What aprt of china are you in?
<praziau> part*
<xyer> 大家好
<knownbad> Above air.
<knownbad> 你好
<kk> xyer, 好.. .  ㍯ 
<CyrusYzGTt> bingo
<xyer> 玩了几年的ubuntu今天第一次进来看看
<praziau> what?
<Zertad> 欢迎
<xyer> 谢谢大家
<CyrusYzGTt> æ­¡æ·«
<knownbad> I am not in Mars.
<praziau> haha
<praziau> I am in Guangzhou.
<knownbad> Errrrr, I am not in China.  I am in Mars.
<Zertad> @xyer，你有尝试过其他发行版吗？
<xyer> 还用过veket
<CyrusYzGTt> praziau§ hmm. I also在廣州
<praziau> CyrusYzGTt are we neighbours? :D
<CyrusYzGTt> knownbad§ 火星人，你好
<xyer> 另外就是MAC也玩了几个月还是不回到ubuntu
<knownbad> You should be leaning Chinese if you bought a house there.
<praziau> my wife is chinese.
<knownbad> CyrusYzGTt: Ohayo
<CyrusYzGTt> praziau§ no, I 沒有鄰居
<praziau> CyrusYzGTt what?
<xyer> 我在佛山
<knownbad> My wife if Chinese as well but I brought her to Mars.
<CyrusYzGTt> knownbad§ ..這是 日語
<CyrusYzGTt> praziau§  my eng not good,,
<knownbad> 废话。
<knownbad> 地球语。
<knownbad> 就好似美国英文里有西班牙文，法语，德语。
<CyrusYzGTt> knownbad§ 地球語 就是 上古漢語
<xyer> 我的英语也不好，看来这里还可发学点engish
<CyrusYzGTt> knownbad§ 不是現在的漢語
<knownbad> CyrusYzGTt: 他说你和他是邻居。
<CyrusYzGTt> knownbad§ 都在 廣府算是 鄰居，不過這裏叫 街坊
<knownbad> praziau: He/she mistook your welcome as neighbor.
<xyer> haha
<knownbad> 英文里都一样。
<knownbad> 就是附近的。
<praziau> CyrusYzGTt are you in Guangzhou?
<CyrusYzGTt> knownbad§ 不一樣， 裏面有本地文化在那
<CyrusYzGTt> praziau§ yes,
<knownbad> 那你直接跟他打中文。
<CyrusYzGTt> praziau§ I 說過 了
<praziau> you are what?
<knownbad> 别让我翻。
<CyrusYzGTt> knownbad§ 嗯，那你幫忙翻譯
<knownbad> 不干。
<CyrusYzGTt> knownbad§ 你妹的 一邊去
<CyrusYzGTt> praziau§ . I say this before
<knownbad> 我没妹，但你妹我可以考虑。
<CyrusYzGTt> knownbad§ 你有姐麼？- -
<knownbad> praziau: Translation could be tricky without cultural context.
<knownbad> 我家都是男的？  你要我们那个暴你菊？
<CyrusYzGTt> knownbad§ .. 額，，
<CyrusYzGTt> knownbad§ 你找 羅姐 吧
<knownbad> praziau: You'll probably find it frustrating without learning Chinese.  Do you hang out with neighbors?
<CyrusYzGTt> 老君曰：大道無形，生育天地；大道無情，運行日月；大道無名，長養萬物。吾不知其名，強名曰道。
<praziau> knownbad a little bit, a lot of foreigners here.
<knownbad> That's not good.  I suppose your wife speaks English as well.
<praziau> She does, she speaks 4 languages.
<knownbad> Ok, she's a monster.
<mugebjgd> praziau: american english? british english? chinese english and indian english?
<knownbad> lol
<mugebjgd> praziau: exactly 4 languages
<mugebjgd> awesome
<praziau> :D
<knownbad> mugebjgd: When did you sneak in?  How is your factory installation going?
<praziau> besides chinese and english she also speaks french and italian
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 6月20日回家
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 之后还要来
<knownbad> 咦你可以跑个单帮了。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 我快能拿绿卡了
<mugebjgd> knownbad: XD
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 对了在美国补牙多少钱？
<knownbad> 还真是绿卡，我那时是粉红卡。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 喝凉牛奶 断了半颗后槽牙
<knownbad> 不清楚，我都是有保险的。
<knownbad> 可能 $50-60 吧？
<knownbad> 我老婆拿了后我才知道改成了绿色了。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 那么便宜？
<knownbad> 第一次拿到绿卡是我还以为骗人的。
<knownbad> 不清楚啊，我是猜的。
<knownbad> 厕所去
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 靠
<knownbad> mugebjgd: Gnome3 习惯后还蛮好用的。
<jackey> ubuntu text mode how to make chinese
<knownbad> You would know If you stay long enough.
<alvin_rxg> he's gong xD
<knownbad> That's why I say that...:)
<knownbad> I don't bother to help if they don't bother to say a bit longer.
<alvin_rxg> x_X thought u mean, if he stays longer in tty then he knows...
<knownbad> Well, someone may or may not help him...:D
<jackey> 终于弄好了text mode
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<knownbad> 够精彩
<ofan> knownbad: 精彩啥
<knownbad> 不知道但就是精彩
<ofan> 继续d3
<alvin_rxg> i have to go, i hav to go
<alvin_rxg> i have to go an dleave u alone
<alvin_rxg> :|
<alvin_rxg> 打字速度跟不上呢
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 咋还不走
<alvin_rxg> 走哪？
<ofan> 不是要走？
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 玩d3么
<alvin_rxg> 机器不行哎
<ofan> 。。
<ofan> 要求不高
<fivesheep_> knownbad: 真爽. 每次有人从大陆回来就给我带茶叶..
<alvin_rxg> UrbanTerror 也说要求不高，我的机器跑得风扇吵死
<fivesheep_> 上水冷
<alvin_rxg> :|
<kk>  06:01
<knownbad> ?
<cqzlxl> ?
#ubuntu-cn 2012-05-18
<ian2012> hello
<kk> ian2012, 好.. .  ㍠ 
<ian2012> kk: 你好，挺早的啊
<Lemonash> 请问ubuntu可以apt-get libgtk-3.0-dev 么？
<Lemonash> 没找到这个包
<byzantium> 局域网中怎么做 才能不因为别人到自动获取IP 而让你的固定IP 出现冲突呀 谢谢
<byzantium> 局域网中怎么做 才能不因为别人到自动获取IP 而让你的固定IP 出现冲突呀 谢谢局域网中怎么做 才能不因为别人到自动获取IP 而让你的固定IP 出现冲突呀 谢谢
<byzantium> 有人在吗？
<kk> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • Ubuntu应当彻底解决依赖问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374800 每次安装程序时，都会遇到头疼的dependency依赖问题。而ubuntu的新力得安装器，只能一个一个给出缺失的依赖。这样，对于不能上网或需安装多台机器的用户，简直是一种折磨。ubuntu应当一次性给 …
<jyfl987> adam8157_away:
<jyfl987> adam8157_away: 原来  (%ebp)里存的是上级的%ebp的值 用于恢复frame
<kk> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • Ubuntu需要解决驱动问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374802 Ubuntu能不能直接编译windows的驱动程序驱动硬件。windows的驱动往往容易获得。而linux下的驱动往往获取困难。 Ubuntu在解决驱动和安装体验后，在桌面操作系统领域将有大的发展，否则永远只是个小 …
<nicol> kk, ubuntu 的驱动还是可以的吧
<kk> nicol, 你是学生吗？  ㍡ 
<nicol> kk, Yes, what's the matter
<kk> nicol, 啊。  ㍡ 
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 在用电池时，鼠标自动掉电，不能用。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374805 如上，在用交流电时没有问题，估计是电池管理，但不知道是什么命令，习惯用鼠标，不习惯触摸板。希望大神告知。谢谢了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 catfu2008 — 2012-05-18 10:00
 * gfrog_working 竟然working了一晚上。。。
<jyf1987_g7> 阿蛋回来了米
<jyf1987_g7> adam8157
<debianer> 请问，gtalk在android系统里装什么客户端？
<adam8157> jyf1987_g7: ....
<cfy> jyfl987: 发给你了
<cfy> jyf1987_g7: 但是效果非常差
<cfy> yunfan_g7: 大胡子好
<debianer> 请问安桌系统里，gtalk用什么客户端？
<lerosua> darkwhite:  android不是内置gtalk嘛 …还要啥 客户端
<lerosua> debianer:  你那啥手机，被割了的吧
<gfrog> lerosua: 行货不带，比较苦逼
<yunfan_g7> adam8157  (%ebp)里存的是上一帧的%ebp的值.用于返回时恢复现场用.没有参数个数,额
 * gfrog 国行安卓机都是太监
<adam8157> yunfan_g7: 嗷
<gfrog> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<debianer> lerosua: 是的阿
<debianer> lerosua: 三星的
<adam8157> gfrog: 棍刮
<gfrog> adam8157: 昨晚临下班ping我干嘛？
<debianer> 对，是太监，怎么不做太监？
<debianer> 我已经获得了三星的最高权限
<gfrog> debianer: 等下辈子做女人
<adam8157> gfrog: 问你知道svirt么? 这货可以做frontend? 这货你们那边谁管?
<Inode_LF> ofan, 你英语怎么样，
<debianer> 改怎么恢复男儿身阿
<lerosua> debianer:  那你去网上搜索一个 gtalk.apk来装一下就好了。 google服务就是android的命要，国行机都要割
<gfrog> adam8157: svirt是神马？
<gfrog> adam8157: ovirt？
<Inode_LF> 帮我翻译几个字行吗
<adam8157> gfrog: ... svirt
<gfrog> adam8157: 没听过
<adam8157> ==
<adam8157> =,=
<yunfan_g7> adam8157  mips调一次过程要保存31个寄存器值.代码量一下子上去了
<gfrog> lerosua: 有那个apk也不行，没google的服务包
<lerosua> gfrog:  那就整个服务包装回去
<debianer> lerosua: 有官网吗
<lerosua> debianer:  既然有root了，索性换个固件刷，cm7啥的，就有了
<debianer> lerosua: 有官网下载吗
<Inode_LF> 从来不曾放弃，翻译成英文怎么说
<debianer> lerosua: 三星s5670的，不知道要刷哪个版本，担心手机变砖头
<gfrog> lerosua: 国行的。。。 啧啧
<gfrog> adam8157: 为神马想起这东西了？
<adam8157> gfrog: linda说lxc的frontend用这个  于是我愣了
<gfrog> adam8157: 这不是selinux的一个扩展嘛。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 难道我搜错了？
<adam8157> gfrog: 是啊 所以我愣了
<yunfan_g7> cfy  什么差
<gfrog> adam8157: 表示怀疑
<cfy> yunfan_g7: 效果差
<cfy> yunfan_g7: 录像效果
<cfy> yunfan_g7: 已经发你邮箱了
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu11.10拨号上网 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374810 我按照命令sudo pppoeconf配置了，连接后提示Pligin rp-pppoe.so loaded 使用ifconfig ppp0后提示Device not found 崩溃了快，求高手相助 统计信息: 发表于 由 austzyf — 2012-05-18 10:36
<yunfan_g7> cfy 额.你提高下精度嘛
<cfy> yunfan_g7: 我也想
<cfy> yunfan_g7: 你自己试试就知道了
 * adam8157  哦? https://lists.fedoraproject.org/pipermail/devel-announce/2012-May/000930.html
<gfrog> adam8157: 竟然在rhel6的文档里还有这货。 http://docs.redhat.com/docs/en-US/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux/6/html/Security-Enhanced_Linux/chap-Security-Enhanced_Linux-sVirt.html
<kk> gfrog ⇪ ti: Chapter 7. sVirt
<yunfan_g7> cfy 我在开会.等下回去看
<cfy> yunfan_g7: 嗯
<lerosua> debianer:  搜索了一下，我对于你那部机也无解，好像没有很普及的刷机包
<lerosua> debianer:  找个fring装装，可以上gtalk的，曲线救国办法
<imadper> debianer: 少年, 还在吗?
<yunfan_g7> android 碎片化触目惊心啊
<debianer> imadper: 还在阿
<debianer> imadper: 你看到了吗
<imadper> debianer: 搞定没?
<imadper> debianer: 看到了
<debianer> lerosua: 我还有一台小米
<z365982546> webirc又挂了
<debianer> imadper: 会出现锁旋转了，但就是连不上
<imadper> debianer: 恩, timeout
<imadper> debianer: 超时
<debianer> imadper: 怎么回事了
<imadper> debianer: 等我找 ofan问下
<z234234234> test
<imadper> ofan: 呕饭哥~ 给个test帐号玩玩~
<kk> z234234234, .. ..  ㍢ 
<lerosua> debianer:  那用小米上gtalk吧，呵呵
<imadper> debianer: 不知道是不是你的网络的问题, 连我的两个帐号都超时
<lihongwu> kk: debuild
<debianer> imadper: 是阿，我的网络是拨号上去的，但是却是一个局域网IP
<imadper> debianer: 你怎么拨号的? 不死公司内部网络>
<z234234234> imadper: 连同一台无线路由，能ping通，怎么能建立共享？据说需要啥协议？
<ofan> imadper: 啥账号
<imadper> ofan: vpn吧
<imadper> z234234234: 两台什么系统?
<imadper> z234234234: cifs就行吧
<ofan> imadper: 现在木有测试账号
<z234234234> imadper: win7
<debianer> imadper: 公司估计是提供了一个网关，我把我的配置给你看吧
<ofan> imadper: 玩d3
<imadper> z234234234: 都是win7?
<z234234234> imadper: 嗯
<imadper> ofan: ... 去吧, 加油
<imadper> z234234234: 没怎么用过win7, 共享不就行了? 设置为家庭网络, 然后共享
<imadper> debianer: 恩, 好
<z234234234> imadper: 怎么在网上邻居里看到其它的机器名？
<imadper> z234234234: 没怎么用过win7, 你得招用过的问了
<debianer> imadper:   IP 192.168.100.168.159 这个IP不能变，变动了就上不了网。子网掩码 255.255.255.0  网关是 192.168.100.254  我电脑是通过一个猫连接的，有电话线
<imadper> debianer: 端口绑定的ip... 好怪, 一般pppoe的拨号都是dhcp的, ip是动态分配的..
<imadper> cfy: 在不?
<cfy> imadper: 什么事?
<imadper> cfy: vpn怎么搞? 有个pptp的vpn, 总是连不上
<cfy> imadper: 用pptpsetup新建
<imadper> cfy: 日志里总是写超时
<cfy> imadper: 然后用pon链接.
<cfy> imadper: 然后设置路由
<imadper> cfy: 行, 我去试试看
<imadper> cfy: 路由一定要设置吗?
<cfy> imadper: 或许是学校限制了GRE通道
<imadper> cfy: 我走全局
<cfy> imadper: 走全局才要设置路由,设置默认路由嘛
<imadper> cfy: 怎么看他们限制没有?
<cfy> imadper: 就是连不上...搜错误代码啥的.
<cfy> imadper: 用pptpsetup建立链接,这个简单
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 好, 我去试试看
<cfy> imadper: pptpsetup --create my_vpn --server 123.123.123.123 --username my_username --password my_password --encrypt
<debianer> imadper: 是证券公司搞的这个证券外网
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 好~
<imadper> cfy: thx
<z234234234> cfy: win7局域网共享，那个工作组怎么建？
<debianer> imadper: 而且，我的猫连到电话线上，然后不需要设置，直接设置本地网卡就行
 * adam8157 gnome3真是愁人, shellex说的那几个貌似都很硬伤. Debian 7发布的时候我该给我娘用它么...
<palomino|working> 阿? , adam8157
<adam8157> palomino|working: 啊?
<imadper> /msg debianer  pptpsetup --create my_vpn --server 49.212.0.54 --username
<imadper>       bbboson@gmail.com --password X7mPmmRS --encrypt --start
<palomino|working> 硬伤 , adam8157
<adam8157> palomino|working: http://shellex.info/why-i-use-kde-instead-of-gnome-1
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: 为什么我弃用Gnome转向KDE（1） | SHELLEX!
 * imadper gnome3把关机按钮给藏了, 一直找不到, 设计alt才能看到关机按钮的那个人一定很蛋疼
<imadper> debianer: 我觉得, 你那个不是猫, 是网卡..
<nicol> 可以用gnome shell的插件弄出来的啊
 * z234234234 halt关机不是很方便吗？
<z234234234> 以前一直是init 0关机，可是有人说不好，于是就换了halt
<debianer> imadper: 是个猫，我的猫坏过一次，换了一个普通猫就可以了
<nyfair> 感觉这文章说的很对
 * adam8157 alias ht='sudo halt -p'
<debianer> imadper: 各种猫可以随意插上去就能上网
<imadper> debianer: 哦~ 好吧~ 那你们的网真怪...
<imadper> debianer: 刚才给你的命令能连上吗?
<palomino|working> :D 为什么新Gnome必须死 , adam8157
<`yh> halt 和 init 0 有啥区别吗？
<gfrog> adam8157: alias vim='sudo halt -p'
<gfrog> `yh: 很多系统上没法用init 0这命令。
<adam8157> palomino|working: 那不是我写的..  我个人不用gnome, 我最大的不满就是, gnome开发者是一群拿不准定位和易用性的人, 以后能放心让我妈电脑从2升级到3么... cc shellex
<gfrog> adam8157: 用RHEL啊，还是gnome2
<z234234234> gfrog: halt 和poweroff有啥区别吗
<shellex> 恩，这blog我写的
<nyfair> 我只说一句，当初我找不到gnome3的关机按钮，我就发了封信去gnome的maillist，结果被一群家伙喷说你自己不会man啊，尼玛我关机还要翻手册不成
<palomino|working> lol , nyfair
<adam8157> gfrog: 我是debian死忠啊! 在redhat办公室经常穿老侯给的ubuntu T恤衫有没有
<cfy> adam8157: 死忠好
<nyfair> 还是sudo halt实在
<cfy> nyfair: man gnome看关机命令?
<z234234234> nyfair: halt 和 halt -p啥区别
<adam8157> z234234234: systemd需要-p去断电
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • CWP/SU软件安装问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374813 如下图： 1.我用管理员权限执行：sudo make install 时，提示没有创建CWPROOT环境变量； 2.但是我直接执行：make install 却没有这个问题，但是这种情况下没有权限创建新的文件夹； 3.CWPROOT我是在 …
<gfrog> z234234234: $ file `which halt` -> /sbin/halt: symbolic link to `reboot'
<gfrog> $ file `which poweroff` -> /sbin/poweroff: symbolic link to `reboot'
<nyfair> z234234234: 不知道啊，你就委屈下试试man呗
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧
<z234234234> nyfair: man了，halt -p ==poweroff
<cfy> z234234234: 那个是samba?
<z234234234> cfy: 3台win7
<cfy> z234234234: 不会..
<cfy> imadper: 我java课期末作业...做个学籍管理的...
<cfy> imadper: 无非就是,加入学生信息,删除啥的..
<z234234234>  nyfair win7局域网你整过吗
<imadper> cfy: java...
<imadper> cfy: 你会吗?
<jyfl987> adam8157: mips这类难怪size大 对齐的 本身代码就大 指令简单  就得多用指令去实现功能 还有刚才说的寄存器保存
<imadper> cfy: 你怎么跟maskray一样, 搞这种作业
<adam8157> jyfl987: risc嘛 就这样
<debianer> adam8157: pptpclient在debian里没有哦
<jyfl987> adam8157: 另外就是mips好冤 有那么多寄存器  其实在ansi c里未必用得起来 因为没几个人真的用 register声明
<nyfair> z234234234: 没呢
<adam8157> jyfl987: 那就看编译器实现了, 它自家的编译器要好些.
<imadper> cfy: 你这个东西用lisp写不是很方便吗? 我看了几眼的cl那本书, 就觉得很适合写这种简单的东西. 他给的例子是个播放器的数据库
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你看  i386就那几个寄存器 大家写程序都照顾这个架构了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 除非你专门针对mips写  你用ansi c恐怕想不到这个多用寄存器
<imadper> cfy: 找个java实现的lisp解释器, 然后放lisp代码上去
<adam8157> jyfl987: 商业编译器要好些, gcc给mips用的也用了这些寄存器的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 不过 如果大家都用微线程的话  倒是可以  因为不用保存寄存器  那31个寄存器 可以当作几个i386并行跑
<debianer> adam8157: 我的debian设置VPN之后，总是连接超时
 * z234234234 同学的机子上有风行，想看电影还得拷，不过没u盘了，想建局域网共享他们的影片，求帮助，
<adam8157> debianer: 只用过openvpn和vpnc...
<debianer> 帐号是没有问题的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我刚才说了  你要用到  得register声明啊  实际上 谁没事多写个register声明呢  如果你编译器主动给他搞进寄存器 后面又有地址引用不就出错了
<debianer> adam8157: openvpn要怎么设置？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 发现编译器还是不那么智能  将来根据业务的代码优化肯定有市场
<adam8157> jyfl987: 不用啊... 编译器就会用啊!
<cfy> imadper: 我的作业和maskray的不一样
<adam8157> debianer: 你pptp的东西又没法用openvpn
<cfy> imadper: maskray还算是'学术的'....
<cfy> imadper: 我这个就是gui+和数据库交互
<cfy> imadper: 没技术含量的很呢
<jyfl987> adam8157: 但你要跟操作系统交互 就锁定那几个寄存器了  不是完全放得开的并行 除非你是重计算的 一般情况下 隔一阵就要走一次系统调用
<imadper> cfy: 唉, 技术含量都是没用的...
<cfy> imadper: 我想能写出来吧.没啥太大问题.
<cfy> imadper: ......
 * adam8157 GCC没那么废柴, 虽然某些地方很废柴
<if_else> 各位兄台，什么工具可以统计机器访问 某个网段的一段时间的流量？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那你就又得把数据从一个寄存器复制到指定的寄存器 然后流水线又停下了
<cfy> adam8157: 求重构
<debianer> imadper: 那怎么办哦，而且pptp设置后不能导出设置
<if_else> sar -n DEV 好像只能抓到实时的所有网卡的流量
<if_else> 没法过滤通信的某个网段
<adam8157> jyfl987: 啥哦, 那些寄存器是给变量用的
<cfy> adam8157: 重写gcc
<adam8157> cfy: ...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 原来我去tcc邮件列表里说他们不搞mips实现 他们说我可以自己搞 我还以为他们责难我 现在想想  不写parser  只是写代码生成 等我看完csapp的前面几个部分 就可以了
<cfy> imadper: 这个作业,没意义.你这样搞,可能还复杂
<cfy> imadper: java没啥复杂的.
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我知道是给变量用的  我是说你做系统调用的时候  有约定的寄存器嘛
<imadper> cfy: java用起来就觉得不舒服...
<cfy> imadper: 倒是emacs需要用cl重建
<imadper> cfy: cl? elisp够了吧
<cfy> imadper: 那没办法.咱把功能写完,就是高分数了
<imadper> cfy: ....
<jyfl987> cfy: 你还真是实城人啊 用gmail给我发 额
<cfy> imadper: 就是把elisp的gc等部分重写
<cfy> jyfl987: 2.8MB啊.
<imadper> cfy: elisp内存泄漏很严重吗?
<cfy> imadper: 是慢.
<debianer> cfy: VPN配置导出失败
<cfy> imadper: 还有elisp的elisp执行速度也不快
<cfy> debianer: 到处配置?client还是server?
<cfy> debianer: 导出配置?client还是server?client用pptpsetup重新设置下就好啊.server文件拷走就行啊
<jyfl987> cfy: 额  我知道这效果不好的原因了
<cfy> debianer: 难道是你有几十个vpn?
<cfy> jyfl987: 为啥?
<jyfl987> cfy: 你没调整参数
<cfy> jyfl987: 调啥参数?
<jyfl987> cfy: 这个默认的sleep时间太短了
<cfy> jyfl987: 默认sleep?你说你的test?
<jyfl987> cfy: test.c里有 每次step以后 usleep的
<cfy> jyfl987: .........
<jyfl987> cfy: 是啊  你可以调得大点  另外  还有参数可以调整方块的大小的 额
<cfy> jyfl987: 我怎么知道...我都看不懂你的显示效果....
<jyfl987> cfy: 还有整个世界的大小 额
<cfy> jyfl987: 我吃饭去了.
 * cfy afk
<jyfl987> cfy: 你没看过 game of life? 这就是经典实现啊 只不过加了随机插图形而已
 * adam8157 afk
 * z234234234 afk
 * ofan bye
<imadper> cfy: 我的emacs启动已经超级慢了..
<ofan> imadper: 恭喜
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.slideshare.net/PaulWay/selinux-for-everyday-users
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: SELinux for Everyday Users
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.slideshare.net/PaulWay/slug-2009-06-selinux-for-sysadmins
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: Slug 2009 06 SELinux For Sysadmins
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<imadper> ofan: ?
<imadper> ofan: 因为我的emacs启动慢?~
<CyrusYzGTt> http://china.nikkeibp.com.cn/news/mobi/61084-20120517.html?ref=ML
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y LTE的PA耗电量增加的原因
<`yh> 吃饭去了
<debianer> cfy: debianer@debian:/etc/ppp/peers$ sudo pon vpn
<debianer> /usr/sbin/pppd: In file /etc/ppp/peers/vpn: unrecognized option '49.212.0.*'
<debianer> cfy: 怎么办？
<z234234234> CyrusYzGTt: 你复活了？
<cfy> debianer: 49.212.0.*?
<cfy> debianer: 你怎么建设置的?用pptpsetup的?
 * MeaCulpa AppleShop的二货...
<cfy> imtxc: 嗯,求重写
<imtxc> cfy: ?
<kk> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 关于共享内存的进程通信问题，求帮助 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374816 接收程序 #include <unistd.h> #include <stdlib.h> #include <stdio.h> #include <string.h> #include <sys/shm.h> #define TEXT_SZ 2048 struct share_use_st { int written_by_you; char text[TEXT_SZ]; }; int main() { int running = 1; void *share_ …
<cfy> imtxc: 发错...
<cfy> imtxc: 额,他走了..
<imtxc> cfy: 我以为你知道我的论文需要重写了呢,太神奇了.
<CyrusYzGTt> z234234234§ ???
<cfy> imtxc: ...............
<jyfl987> http://v.pps.tv/play_301HYQ.html  看这个 lady java
<kk> jyfl987 ⇪ ti: Lady Java(Lady Gaga verarsche) 在线观看 - PPS视频
<z234234234> CyrusYzGTt: 你工钱要回来了？
<CyrusYzGTt> z234234234§ 還沒有只是要回一部分
<z234234234> MeaCulpa: win7建局域网，三台win7笔记本，一个无线路由，咋建？
<z234234234> CyrusYzGTt: 你咋建的局域网
<CyrusYzGTt> z234234234§ ..額，，不用自己建了，有路由器。。
<z234234234> CyrusYzGTt: 那后面的共享文件咋办？
<CyrusYzGTt> z234234234§ 用 iptux 或者，， 用win7那個自帶的傻瓜共享方式
<z234234234> CyrusYzGTt: 那个共享是不是跟工作组有关？
<jyfl987> http://www.aqee.net/got-time/
<kk> jyfl987,啥网址y 如此计算时间！
<CyrusYzGTt> z234234234§ 嗯
<debianer> cfy: 直接按照这里编辑 http://strongvpn.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=964
<kk> debianer ⇪ t: PPTP setup for Debian/Ubuntu (Page 1) - Setup Help - StrongVPN Forum
<z234234234> CyrusYzGTt: win7默认的都是workgroup吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> z234234234§ 不清楚，
<debianer> cfy: 是这样配置的吗
<MeaCulpa> z234234234: 不懂
<MeaCulpa> win7基本没玩过
<z234234234> MeaCulpa: 就那个要在局域网共享文件得设置工作组吧，win的默认都是workgrop吗？或者说win默认开启工作组吗？
<z234234234> CyrusYzGTt: http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1139524103
<kk> z234234234,啥网址y Isaac Hempstead-Wright(图片)_伊萨克亨普斯特德怀特吧_百度贴吧
<worm> 为什么不拿ubuntu做文件服务器呢？vsftpd就可以解决了啊。
<debianer> cfy: 配置里第一行就写网关IP就是了吗
<cfy> debianer: 直接用pptpsetup吧,pptpsetup --help看下,domain那个不用
<cfy> debianer: 再加上--encrypt就行
<cfy> debianer: 网页我打不开...
<debianer> cfy: pptpsetup打不开阿？是在nm里吗
<cfy> debianer: 命令行的
<debianer> cfy: 没这个命令阿
<cfy> debianer: pptpsetup --create vpn名字 --server 服务器 --username 用户名 --password 密码 --encrypt
<MeaCulpa> z234234234: dunno
<cfy> debianer: 装个pptp的client就行.需要root权限
<cfy> debianer: 装个pptp的client就有.需要root权限
<debianer> cfy: debian源里没看到这个包阿
<cfy> debianer: pptpclient有么?
<debianer> cfy: 没有
<cfy> debianer: debian貌似是pptp-linux
<z234234234> http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/4610b912c8fcc3ce62d8d5859245d688d43f206f.jpg
<debianer> cfy: 这个有
<cfy> debianer: 装上这个看看
<debianer> cfy: 装了的
<cfy> debianer: root下没有pptpsetup?
<debianer> debianer@debian:~$ sudo pptpsetup
<debianer> [sudo] password for debianer:
<debianer> /usr/sbin/pptpsetup: too few arguments.
<debianer> Try '/usr/sbin/pptpsetup --help' for more information.
<debianer>  
<cfy> debianer: 有了嘛
<cfy> debianer: pptpsetup --create vpn名字 --server 服务器 --username 用户名 --password 密码 --encrypt
<debianer> cfy: 恩，然后呢
<cfy> debianer: sudo pptpsetup --create vpn名字 --server 服务器 --username 用户名 --password 密码 --encrypt
<cfy> debianer: 先把你原来添加的删除调,
<debianer> 谢谢
<cfy> debianer: 然后就是pon啥的,用这个添加方便
<cfy> debianer: 你本来是用nm?
<debianer> cfy: 对，本来是用nm，但一直连接超时
<debianer> cfy: nm里的vpn设置也删掉？
<cfy> debianer: 很可能是封了pptp吧
<debianer> cfy: 你是说电信疯了、
<cfy> debianer: 嗯,最好这么做吧,不过两个网络的,难保不冲突
<cfy> debianer: 我学校这遍貌似就封了pptp的vpn
<debianer> --username这个还要写吗，还是直接写用户名
<debianer> cfy:
<cfy> debianer: 就是你vpn账户的用户名
<cfy> --username 用户名
<debianer> cfy: usname abcdef  这样？？
<cfy> debianer: --username abcdef
<z2323423> CyrusYzGTt: 访问workgrop显示获取文件列表失败，这是咋回事?
<CyrusYzGTt> z2323423§ 不知道，，
<debianer> cfy: 然后呢？直接pon??
<cfy> debianer: pon vpn名字 debug dump logfd 2 nodetach
<cfy> debianer: 用这个看看那,把结果贴出来
<cfy> debianer: 用这个看看,把结果贴出来
<debianer> cfy: 结果还在产生，没完呢
<cfy> debianer: 贴最后一行看看
<debianer> LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests
<debianer> Connection terminated.
<debianer> Modem hangup
<debianer> Waiting for 1 child processes...
<debianer>   script pptp 49.212.0.54 --nolaunchpppd, pid 19650
<debianer> Script pptp 49.212.0.54 --nolaunchpppd finished (pid 19650), status = 0x0
<kk> debianer:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<MeaCulpa> R.I.P.
<cfy> debianer: 额,好像是封了.....你帖完整的到paste.lisp.org看看吧
<debianer> cfy: 能看到吗
<cfy> debianer: 你贴下完整的到paste.lisp.org,
<debianer>  cfy: 刚才那个你看不到阿
<cfy> debianer: 我估计是被封了....不过
<cfy> debianer: 刚才那个好像就是被封了...
<z2323423> MeaCulpa: 你连局域网用啥？
<cfy> debianer: 不过,有可能能用别的vpn,比如openvpn啥的
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 啥
<debianer> cfy: 贴上去了，怎么发网止？
<cfy> debianer: 直接把地址兰的复制过来
<debianer> cfy: http://paste.lisp.org/+2RX2
<debianer> cfy: 我会疯掉的，怎么被封掉了吗
<cfy> debianer: 和我一样,估计是被封了.无法建立GRE通道啥的
<cfy> debianer: 看看这里别人怎么说
<debianer> cfy: 那我以后要怎么活阿
<cfy> debianer: 怎么了?
<debianer> cfy: ssh也被封掉
<cfy> debianer: ...pptp只是vpn一种啊.试试别的
<debianer> cfy: 这个帐号在别的里面能用吗
<cfy> debianer: 什么?
<debianer> cfy: 我这个VPN帐号，在别的VPN里也能用吗
<cfy> debianer: 不能吧
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ?
<debianer> cfy: 那我不是要另外再购买VPN帐号，买了又不知道能不能用阿
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: rip啥
<cfy> debianer: 可以,先问商家要测试帐号
<imtxc> 考个乡长,压力好大啊.
<debianer> imtxc: 副乡长可以考，正的考的话就违宪
<imtxc> debianer: 啊 ?不懂?
<debianer> imtxc: 乡人大代表选举乡长
<imtxc> debianer: 这样啊.
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 刚才那个，要被T了，所以我说R.I.P.
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: Rest In Peace
<adam8157> .
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 安息吧
<debianer> imtxc: 由县委常委研究，由组织部提名，乡人大选举
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你地，明白？
<imtxc> debianer: 这你都懂.
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 明白 我还以为谁挂了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: :)
<debianer> imtxc: 高中政治里学过阿
<MeaCulpa> 擦
<debianer> cfy: 哪里有测试阿
<debianer> ofan: 你那有别的VPN吗
<debianer> ofan: pptp的被封掉的
<z2323423> 不知道360那不能开启局域网共享
<cfy> debianer: 就问人家要测试帐号嘛.
<cfy> debianer: 走了.上课去了
<imtxc> 记点笔记,最后生成pdf, 到底用什么了比较好啊..
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: emacs or vim?
<debianer> ofan: 我这PPTP被封掉了
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: vim 不过跟这个也有关系啊?
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: Emacs不用费神，Orgmod一路到底
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: VIM选择就多了
<imtxc> Sphinx + reStructuredText 这样弄出来的html倒不错
<kk> 新 影音多媒体 • 推荐一款批量修改ID3标签的工具：Ex Falso http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374824 Quote: loaden@qpsoft:~$ apt-cache show exfalso Package: exfalso Priority: optional Section: universe/sound Installed-Size: 2541 Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com> Original-Maintainer: Ondřej Kuzník <ondra@mistote …
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 我个人用 rst
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 恩，docutil烂，Sphinx强劲，就是大了点
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 哦 貌似也就rst和md了是吧.
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: rst可以转tex
<MeaCulpa> rst => tex => pdf
<MeaCulpa> docutils 可以
<debianer> 谁有VPN测试帐号，PPTP被封掉的
<MeaCulpa> 我记得docutils有rst2trex
<imtxc> md也可以,不过我找的那么模版,在有的机器上可以make,有的出错也看不懂
<MeaCulpa> 我还是宁可先转tex, 分开作
<MeaCulpa> 不过pdf真的没意思，html够了
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: pdf的拷贝什么的比较方便嘛
 * adam8157 尼码, 620就想上清华, 弱爆了 http://v.ifeng.com/news/society/201106/b0ca18f9-26b1-4802-96b2-743509fcb0b5.shtml
<palomino|working> ........
<MeaCulpa> ...
<imtxc> adam8157: 差不多了还半个月呢
<MeaCulpa> 清华又不难
 * MeaCulpa 要是当年语文能及格...清华随便进
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 清华还不难....
<palomino|working> 我那年601都能上
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 哥你什么学校
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 在魔都不难
<jyfl987> adam8157: 帝都人民500多都可以上
 * adam8157 要是理综题目能难点 随便上
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: ？ 中学？说出来丢人
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 大学啊
 * MeaCulpa 要是英语再难点，随便上
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 更不能说，我高中文化
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 对啊  你没毕业
<MeaCulpa> 话说，yahoo 和icq里好多美国妹子说[I'm horny... 22F here...U?] 真的假的都是...
 * MeaCulpa 每天都有好多
<MeaCulpa> 我一般都回答我没Cam, 等着白看...然后就没下文了
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你还上这些地方？
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: pidgin里一直连着，没断掉
 * z2323423 感觉在win7上开个共享貌似挺复杂的。。。
<MeaCulpa> z2323423: ...你要共享啥？还不如开apache或者sshd...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 那都是广告而已
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 但是会答话阿
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 比如我说我45m, divorced...
<palomino|working> ...... , MeaCulpa
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 然后对方会说，It
<z2323423> MeaCulpa: 好吧，在win7上装个apache?
<MeaCulpa> It's Okay I kindda love matured
<MeaCulpa> z2323423: XAMPP
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 45m什么意思
<MeaCulpa> z2323423: 或者ftpd, sshd
<palomino|working> 45yo,male
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: ...你好纯洁
<palomino|working> 总不能是中腿长45米吧 , jyfl987
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 额 45 meters?
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 这个太吓人了吧
<z2323423> 第三条腿长45米
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 45岁离异大叔，没有摄像头，纯看
<z2323423> MeaCulpa: 在win7上能开ftp不？自带的
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 原来是 45 male
<z2323423> 在xp上开过telnet
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 那互相看应该怎么说？
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: ... 打住吧
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 继续吧  你要知道 年轻人的成长是要靠这些的嘛
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 自己体会
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: hmm
<z2323423> win下的iis是啥
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: sphinx生成的pdf不错
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: o? sphinx可以直接出pdf?
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 是啊
<MeaCulpa> 估计是reportlib了，和tex没关系
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 当然是先tex了
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 这样...有必要研究研究了
<gfrog> adam8157: 月底有CE考试啦，你去么？
<adam8157> gfrog: 90% 刚报名了
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 其实我也不甚明白,等你研究结果.
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: sphinx好大一鸵呢
<gfrog> adam8157: 过几天就是CE蛋了
<adam8157> gfrog: 你报了没
<gfrog> adam8157: 木有，我有木培训
<MeaCulpa> .. 有米
 * MeaCulpa 是组里唯一没有AIX Expert认证的
<MeaCulpa> 没钱考
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 俺们免费考
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 俺们先付钱，再报销
<caleb-> adam8157: RH 考 AIX?
<adam8157> caleb-: 我们免费考rhce
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 考不过就不报销?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 不知道
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我们这里都是先付钱，再报销模式
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 所以我啥都不参加...
<z2323423> caleb-: apache设置下载文件？
<caleb-> z2323423: 啥？
<z2323423> caleb-: 想在win7里传输文件，不知该用啥
<caleb-> z2323423: qq XD
<z2323423> caleb-: 局域网
<z2323423> xampp貌似挺复杂的。。。
<caleb-> z2323423: python SimpleHTTPServer <- 搜一下就有中文超简单教程
<MeaCulpa> z2323423: ftp
<MeaCulpa> google filezila ftp server
<MeaCulpa> FileZilla...
<wYi> win->win?共享呗。。。
<z2323423> MeaCulpa: 嗯
<z2323423> wYi: win7共享不会。。。
<caleb-> 不想装 python 的话 ftp 也不错
<MeaCulpa> http://www.bitvise.com/winsshd
<kk> MeaCulpa,啥网址y WinSSHD (Bitvise)
<wYi> feiQ也很方便的
<MeaCulpa> QQ...
<wYi> QQ其实同一个网络正常情况下会自动局域网内传的
<z2323423> MeaCulpa: 额，那个apache能提供文件下载功能吗？
<z2323423> 三个本，把其中一个搞下，让另外两个从那个里面上传下载小电影， caleb-
<caleb-> z2323423: 这种小事就用 python / ftp 吧
<caleb-> z2323423: 杀鸡焉用牛刀
<caleb-> z2323423: 要不用 samba
<z2323423> caleb-: win7还得下python吧
<caleb-> z2323423: 网上邻居没用过？
<z2323423> caleb-: 用过，
<z2323423> caleb-: 在网上邻居那配置ftp?
<MeaCulpa> z2323423: httpd...
<iGnome> win下的共享，在这里问？
<z2323423> iGnome: 对呀
<caleb-> 局域网用网上邻居就好了吧
<MeaCulpa> 我家里一直是ssh+rsync
<iGnome> 这是lin的房间啊
<MeaCulpa> 当然，Samba安逸
<caleb-> 人家问的是 win7 呀
<iGnome> win7没samba?
<iGnome> 都一样啊
<MeaCulpa> wubdiows share人家不会搞阿
<MeaCulpa> Windows Share...偶们也不会，win7
<iGnome> 啥输入法
<caleb-> z2323423: 去搜 win7 网上邻居
<MeaCulpa> 人够牛的华，可以net /?
<z2323423> caleb-: 关键是win7上有个苦B的360，你感觉还能共享吗？如果不干掉360
<MeaCulpa> 360和这个没关系吧
<caleb-> z2323423: 可以吧？再说 360 此等垃圾还是趁早删了
<z2323423> MeaCulpa: 因为有360，连ping都不通
<z2323423> caleb-: 那不是我的机子。。。
<iGnome> ping不通，也不影响使用
<iGnome> 干嘛不推荐安装ssh。 lol
<caleb-> z2323423: 那 python / ftp 肯定可以的
<jyfl987> mosh
<iGnome> 敢和tencent掐架的360，大家都很相信呢
 * adam8157 对新技术新东西总是很怀疑
<z2323423> 360和扣扣貌似现在很多安装的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 保守的家伙
<z2323423> caleb-: 那我还是ftp吧
<caleb-> adam8157: 没讨论到啥新技术啊
<adam8157> caleb-: mosh
<caleb-> adam8157: rh 现在有提供 ksplice 没？
<iGnome> win下的ftp，其实都是假的
<z2323423> caleb-: ftp用win自带的，还是filezilla
<imadper> iis
<iGnome> filezilla
 * caleb- 也不信任 mosh
<z2323423> 哦
<caleb-> ssh 经得起考验啊
<z2323423> 我想玩apache
<iGnome> 信蛋蛋
<caleb-> z2323423: 那就玩呗
<jyfl987> caleb-: mosh挺好的
<z2323423> caleb-: apache能配置下载文件吗
<jyfl987> adam8157: 鄙视你们这些有高速链接的
<caleb-> z2323423: 当然能
<z2323423> caleb-: 哦，没配置过
<caleb-> z2323423: apache 仍然是王者啊
<jyfl987> adam8157: bill joy说当年他写vi是因为慢速网络 他说emacs那帮人在智能实验室里用的光纤
<z2323423> caleb-: 把win7的c盘设置成可以下载的，lol
<MaskRay> netcat socat ssh rsh samba ftp rsync
<imtxc> imadper: 骚年
<hamo> adam8157: 蛋蛋早...
<MeaCulpa> iis 等着折腾utf8...
<imadper> imtxc: 啥~
<imtxc> imadper: 我论文挂了...
<hamo> imtxc: 挂了？
<hamo> imtxc: 抄太多？
<z2323423> caleb-: apache搜出好多lin的教程
<imadper> imtxc: 还可以补的吧?
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 论文也能挂？
<imtxc> hamo: 抄太少了.
<z2323423> caleb-: 我想看win的教程关于下载文件方面的配置，能给个链接吗
<imtxc> imadper: 在重抄
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 是的
<caleb-> z2323423: 自己搜吧，到处都是
<imadper> imtxc: 恩, 没事的, 你们学校到最后肯定会让你过的
<iGnome> z2323423: 搜索那种打包的。全部都打包的。
<MeaCulpa> 啥研究方向阿
<z2323423> caleb-: 我搜不到啊，可能关键字有问题
<imtxc> 老师给我强调了:"哥你不要自己写啊,你写的那能行呢么? 百度文库啊 豆丁啊 你给我下载点吧^"
<imadper> imtxc: ....
<hamo> imtxc: NB老师..
<iGnome> apache+mysql+php整体包。 z2323423
<MeaCulpa> 硕士论文？
<imtxc> imadper: hamo 自然
<imtxc> MeaCulpa:  小本
<MeaCulpa> xampp
<hamo> imtxc: 你们不查重么？
<z2323423> iGnome: 哦
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 本科论文不是玩玩的么
<tenzu> hamo: 哈毛
<hamo> tenzu: 疼博士..
<imtxc> hamo: 不会的.
<tenzu> hamo: 明天你请我喝咖啡么?
<jyfl987> imtxc: 额  你不知道有个造论文的软件么
<z2323423> iGnome: 那种会不会太复杂，我只有三台机子而已，
<hamo> tenzu: 明天？不是周日么？
<imtxc> jyfl987: 不早说..
<MeaCulpa> '
<tenzu> hamo: 记错了, 后天
<iGnome> 大包才不复杂，马上可以跑起来。自己修改配置，慢慢调整。 z2323423
<hamo> tenzu: 额...我现在还在家呢...估计明天才开路去tj
<tenzu> hamo: 那我后天喝两杯
<iGnome> 乖疼疼
<iGnome> 喝咖啡啊
<hamo> tenzu: 面基大会...看看能带新基友去不...
<z2323423> iGnome: 我的要求不多，能下载和上传文件，访问主页就行了
<hamo> tenzu: 带几个同学过去...
<jyfl987> imtxc: 想让你先写一阵么
<tenzu> hamo: 每人请我一杯?
<imtxc> jyfl987: 我写了啊,老师说我怎么不下载,骂我半小时.
<tenzu> iGnome: 你来, 哈毛请你
<hamo> tenzu: 你这地主...还让我们请啊博士...
<hamo> iGnome: 神来吧...我请你喝咖啡..
<jyfl987> imtxc: 你老师也挫 这种事是做得说不得的 你们西北人啊 太实诚了
<iGnome> z2323423: 还有nginx的。那你也看看
<tenzu> hamo: 你是帝都来的大神
<iGnome> tenzu: 蛤蟆。那是
<imtxc> jyfl987: 当然
<iGnome> 不与蛤蟆为伍
 * hamo ....
<iGnome> 两栖类的。。。
<hamo> tenzu: 我不认路啊...到时候找不到你call你
<jyfl987> iGnome: 而且是变态发育
<imtxc> adam8157 貌似reStructuredText 比markdown舒服的说.
<iGnome> lol
<tenzu> hamo: 你木有我的电话, hoho
<hamo> jyfl987: 你这个让基蛙君情何以堪啊... cc gfrog
<MeaCulpa> markdown不好扩展，但是rst有点妖了
<iGnome> 男栖 女栖
<hamo> tenzu: 你肿么知道我木有嗫？？？！！！
<gfrog> hamo: 嘛？
<tenzu> hamo: 因为我换号了啊
<hamo> gfrog: 有人说你变态发育...
<hamo> tenzu: 天津的号嘛...
<iGnome> nnnd 当教授，就换号。啥状况？
 * gfrog 常态是我的变态，变态是我的常态
<MeaCulpa> 完全变态还是不完全变态
<hamo> iGnome: 为了躲开以前的妹纸...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: rst的官方库一塌糊涂 额 不过rst好扩展 额
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 11.10 • 众神门，基友们，菜基求助---ubuntu连接校园网问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374832 学校用的是人见人喷的神州数码客户端，输入用户名和密码认证，然后才能上网。win下都老掉线，ubuntu是纯不支持。。。好吧，这玩意儿是货真价实的坑爹货。反正折腾了一天一夜 …
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 你说的是docutils?
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 自然
<hamo> tenzu: 有人告诉我一份...
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 那就Sphinx算俄罗
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我的博客深受其害  nnd
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: sphinx太大了
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我觉得docutils写写笔记够用了
<jyfl987> hamo: 你要去天津了？
<hamo> jyfl987: 也许呢...还不一定...看论文能不能搞定...
<iGnome> TJU
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我也在寻觅，不知道有没有其他选择
<z2323423> iGnome: apache 上传下载 怎么配置，求关键字
<MeaCulpa> z2323423: 不用配置，直接放htdocs 默认的即可
<z2323423> MeaCulpa: 哦
<jyfl987> hamo: 怎么想起当教授了？ 难道是得到消息 这批大学生有几个鲜货？
<tenzu_> 竟然掉了
<hamo> jyfl987: 不是我啊...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 用wiki语法也成
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: dokuwiki++
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我的blog就是
<jyfl987> hamo: 那是谁？ 你炮友？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 那个扩展如何呢
<hamo> tenzu: 弱爆了...我还不见的回去呢...要是论文写不出初稿...估计就宅家里几天了
<z2323423> 看来接下的日子又有的搞了，
<hamo> jyfl987: tenzu
<hamo> jyfl987: 疼教授你都不知道...
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 扩展很多，甚至有输出odt的，还有公式，还有tex格式公式
<tenzu> hamo: 这次不回来, 以后就别来了, 嗯嗯
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 以我html小白，就适合那个
<hamo> tenzu: 这么狠...还等着你请我大饼鸡蛋呢...
<iGnome> hamo: 你体会到疼疼的地头蛇风格了吧。
<iGnome> 到了天津，你这辈子就依附了
 * hamo 这么狠...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我说自己做扩展 不是说formatter
 * hamo 赶紧论文去了...等着面基呢...
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 挺方便的
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 前提是你懂php...
<iGnome> php是perl的崽崽。
<MeaCulpa> perl是awk和shell的崽崽
<iGnome> lol awk早该死了。没用了。
<MeaCulpa> 现在各大发行版里拿awk当cut用的脚本太多了
<iGnome> 那是，cut是老大
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我当然懂php 我以前就是做这个的 额
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 那就没问题
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 其实你做过web都应该懂 因为模板语言基本都那个思路 只不过php居然给他做成了语言 额
<iGnome> 骂php的，似乎比骂perl的，还多很多。
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: :) 我没做过web
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 恩，骂的都是摆脱不了的
<jyfl987> 笑骂由他笑骂 好站我自为之
<imadper> js不是被骂最多的吗?
<MeaCulpa> 摆脱不了
<kk> 新 Wine及其分支 • Ubuntu 12.04 大家都 wine 成功了哪些软件？分享下DLL？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374834 想wine个 弈城 下围棋，可无法运行。 大家分享下吧。 毕竟，能不用虚拟机的时候，还是用wine方便。 统计信息: 发表于 由 pmshou — 2012-05-18 14:09
<Inode_LF> adam8157, 主席，我翻译了一段公文，大约200多字，不知道通顺不，你可以帮我看一下吗？
<imadper> adam8157: 主席...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 尸骨未寒你就篡位了？
<Inode_LF> imadper, roley
<Inode_LF> MeaCulpa, 我打错了
<iGnome> 公文，，他们只喜欢母文
<Inode_LF> iGnome, 都一样，你帮我查一下也行，我英语没考级啊
<iGnome> 你找 freeflying
<iGnome> 估计他水平最高
<Inode_LF> iGnome, 哦
<imtxc> 要停电了,下线.
<imadper> ... 停电...
<Inode_LF> freeflying, iGnome iGoogle MeaCulpa 索性你们都帮我查一下，在这里贴出来了http://code.bulix.org/ojt5w1-81515
<adam8157> Inode_LF: imadper MeaCulpa 我刚开会去了... 啥都不知道
<imadper> adam8157: 刚才你成功晋升为主席了~ :)
<Inode_LF> adam8157, 我翻译了一点东东，300字，帮我看一下有没有错误，也算是前辈鼓励新人呢
<adam8157> Inode_LF: 我翻译不咋样的...
<adam8157> Inode_LF: 不过可以帮你看下
<Inode_LF> 对我来说，那个难度实在太大了，
<Inode_LF> adam8157, 谢谢
<imadper> Inode_LF: The United States has not had to give up the efforts of trying to build it led unipolar system.  这句读起来好怪..
<imadper> Inode_LF: 问ofan吧, 他在美国留学
<Inode_LF> ofan, 帮我看一下翻译的怎么样，行不，难度太大了，三百字我翻译了一个半小时
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 连续三天和linda开会
<Inode_LF> ofan, http://code.bulix.org/ojt5w1-81515
<Inode_LF> adam8157, 通顺不
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 呦，连续三天跟美女有约啊。
<adam8157> Inode_LF: 我看看
<imadper> Inode_LF: has not had to give up 要是翻译成中文应该怎么翻译?
<Inode_LF> imadper, 美国始终未曾放弃意图建立以它为主导的单极体系的努力，
<imadper> Inode_LF: 不是, 你就看这个英文, 应该怎么翻译成中文.
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 你没见过linda?
<jyfl987> 蛋主席  额
<imadper> Inode_LF: 感觉意思有些扭曲, 不太符合原文
<gfrog_working> adam8157: never
<adam8157> Inode_LF: 你给翻译成英文的?
<Inode_LF> imadper, 恩，
<adam8157> gfrog_working: fedora 1 room 你可以去看看
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 我只强调后面那个名词，你可以选择忽略形容词
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 我过去提你的名字嘛？
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 别...
<Inode_LF> adam8157, gfrog_working 大家是说never to give up
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 我去说蛋蛋让我来瞅瞅你。。。。
 * gfrog_working 这就去
<imadper> gfrog_working: 我猜你不敢去..
<imadper> gfrog_working: 去了也不敢说...
<Inode_LF> adam8157, 是不翻译的，只是感觉太难了
<Inode_LF> adam8157, 是我翻译的
<adam8157> Inode_LF: 超级大国不是superpower... "has not had to"? "as possible as to "?
<adam8157> Inode_LF: 这段话本来就不好翻译, 然后你语法和词汇错的也比较多
<adam8157> gfrog_working: ...别介
<Inode_LF> adam8157, 是的
<Inode_LF> adam8157, 那超级大国是啥，不是superper么
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 发现我慢点说的话, 和linda可以沟通
<Inode_LF> adam8157,  那句改成has never to give up
<adam8157> Inode_LF: 为啥要翻译这个嘛
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: What is Linda
<imadper> adam8157: 超级大国可以用superpower表示吧?
<imadper> adam8157: 超级强国的意思
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 啥what? 我们US那边的一个manager
<Inode_LF> ofan, 在么
<adam8157> imadper: superpower都是指漫画里的哪种东西, 会飞啥的
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 哦...电话会议？
<Inode_LF> adam8157, 依你怎么说
<gfrog_working> MeaCulpa: 听说Siri嘛？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: Face to Face
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 老外么，就当他普通人，即可
<gfrog_working> MeaCulpa: Linda is our Siri，lol
<imadper> Inode_LF: never give up 吧? 要to吗?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 面对面沟通比电话啥的简单太多了
<imadper> adam8157: 哦~ 理解了~
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 比irc和mail难, 解释性的没必要的话有点多
 * gfrog_working 健怡的钠含量好高啊。。。 喝多了会不会加重心脏负担。。。
<imadper> gfrog_working: 你是中国人, 百毒不侵, 还怕这个?
<gfrog_working> imadper: @@
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_working: ...
<adam8157> gfrog_working: ...
<gfrog_working> MeaCulpa: adam8157 嘛？ 露点男们
<imadper> gfrog_working: 等你以后出了国, 要是吃了不干净的东西会拉肚子, 记得别说自己是中国人. 就说自己是棒子~
<ihipop> 话说。有人知道lo回环接口的最大流量是多少呢？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 面对面沟通比电话啥的简单太多了= 奶盐输打饼干的，是不是钠狂超了
<Inode_LF> imadper, 这样么Attempt to establish a new international order the United States as the core.
<gfrog_working> imadper: 我这体型不太像棒子
 * MeaCulpa 一直Diet Coke + 奶盐输打
<Inode_LF> imadper, google翻译出来的
<gfrog_working> imadper: 我争取晒黑点伪装成阿三。 哦，阿三那股子味儿不太好模拟。。。
<imadper> gfrog_working: 越南, 缅甸, 老挝, 柬埔寨
<gfrog_working> imadper: 。。。。
<imadper> Inode_LF: 这是两句? 后面是从句?
<Inode_LF> imadper, 不懂
<imadper> Inode_LF: 还是同意复指?
<imadper> Inode_LF: .... 还是别翻译了...
<imadper> Inode_LF: 公文? 什么公文是这个内容
<Inode_LF> imadper, 我的工作，在帮一个网站编辑双文
<imadper> adam8157: http://www.englishcn.com/zh/reading/extensive/20100325/11701.html    你看这篇文章, 里面的超级大国用的也是superpower
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 双语阅读：中国何时成为超级大国？ -英语麦当劳在线英语学习门户EnglishCN.com
<imadper> adam8157: 作者是纽约金融时报的.
<zhao> 有谁编译过IPP2P？
<imadper> Inode_LF: 翻译不好当的..
<MeaCulpa> 中国永不称霸，所以永不成超级大国
<Inode_LF> adam8157, imadper 这个有依据，根据《牛津英语词典》，“超级大国（Superpower）”这个术语最早于1930年见诸文字
<adam8157> - -!
<Inode_LF> adam8157, 没有英文好的帮我看下吗
<Inode_LF> 我去linux
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 蛋蛋你又问linda svirt那玩意了嘛？
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 问了
<adam8157> gfrog_working: still in developing
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 就是selinux那玩意？
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 就是用selinux再包一层, frontend的东西还在开发
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 不太理解。。。 不过不管丫的了，目前跟我们木关
<adam8157> gfrog_working: .
<MeaCulpa> 高端
<shellex> 好烦躁
<shellex> 出来玩吧
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 关于Ubuntu12.04中如何删除不需要的主题和图标的问题？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374840 Ubuntu12.04中自带的一些主题和图标，个人不大喜欢，不知道如何删除呢？各位有没有什么好的软件介绍一下？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ben001 — 2012-05-18 14:56
<adam8157> shellex: piapia
 * adam8157 coffee time
<ofan> adam8157: 真悠闲
 * palomino|working ♪(´ε｀ )
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 错误报告 • 输入法的一个bug，很纠结！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374846 不知道大家有没有发现，ibus-pinyin设置的时候，当在模糊音设置里面勾选r=l，l=r这个选项时候，当打字打lin（比如：林）或者ling（比如：零）的时候输入法是会假死的，ibus是美国人在做的吗？看来没 …
<ofan> Inode_LF: 干嘛
<ian2012> hello,
<Inode_LF> ofan, 帮我看一下，我翻译的有错误没有
<ian2012> rpm包如何安装
<Inode_LF> http://code.bulix.org/ojt5w1-81515
<Inode_LF> ofan, 老外说不通顺的，看不懂的
<Inode_LF> ofan, 我帮人翻译了一点东西，其中一段太难了，费了好大的劲老翻译出来，老外都不看不懂的，帮我看一下，该 怎样翻译可以吗，谢谢啦，听说你在美国风光呢
 * adam8157 罗姆尼太二了
<imadper> Inode_LF: 这么半天了, 你还是has not had to ...
<Inode_LF> imadper, 我在我文件上改了，只没重贴而已，再贴一次
<Inode_LF> imadper, 这是新的http://code.bulix.org/7ntw8y-81519
<Inode_LF> http://code.bulix.org/7ntw8y-81519
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 很悠闲哪。。。 RC了你们竟然没啥事情了？
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 啥RC?
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 6.3啊
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 难道你不做6？
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 我们这边好像都没啥着急的
<felixonmars> Inode_LF: have very more limitations, => have quite a lot of limitations,
<Inode_LF> felixonmars, thanks
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 我们都是RC了才忙到爆，好奇怪的策略
<Inode_LF> felixonmars, 只是quite 跟a lot of重复了吧
<felixonmars> Inode_LF: 表强调 和你的very类似
<felixonmars> Inode_LF: 可以看: http://www.englishclub.com/ref/esl/Idioms/Q/quite_a_bit_of_quite_a_lot_of_222.htm
<kk> felixonmars,啥网址y quite a bit of | quite a lot of
<kk> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 为什么playdeb中的游戏直接点软件中心不能装呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374850 为什么playdeb中的游戏直接点软件中心不能装呢？还有就是我不知道12.04中安装wine的源是什么？谁能提供一个12.04的wine源？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 fenglelyng — 2012-05-18 15:58
<Inode_LF> felixonmars, 还有其它的吗
<felixonmars> Inode_LF: 还有好多= =暂时我没时间了=.=...
<cfy> imadper: 买了块9芯电池
<imadper> cfy: 壕
<imadper> cfy: 上k了吧
<cfy> MaskRay: 我也要做java作业了...画个gui...然后和sql server交互
<cfy> imadper: 372吧,原装
<palomino|working> :o
<imadper> cfy: 那么便宜???
<cfy> imadper: 是哦
<cfy> imadper: x200的电池
<imadper> cfy: 我擦, 我之前问hp的人, 他说我这款, 6c的也需要700
<cfy> imadper: 官方渠道问?
<imadper> cfy: 恩
<Inode_LF> imadper, 你有时间么，也帮我查一下，300个词我搞了一整天了，太难了，没文化真可怕
<cfy> imadper: 那废话
<imadper> Inode_LF: 我不会...
<imadper> cfy: 你怎么买的?
<cfy> imadper: taobao
<imadper> cfy: 你的那个有的卖, 我的这个没得卖!
<cfy> imadper: patpat
<imadper> cfy: ...
<cfy> imadper: 再拍拍
<imadper> cfy: ....
<imadper> cfy: 我的这个是四芯的...
<cfy> imadper: 买9芯啊.再买个新的肯定买大的呀
<worm> 你那个能用多久啊？我的4cell的只能用2-3h……
<imadper> cfy: 没得卖...
<cfy> imadper: 唉....
<freeflying> adam8157: 你们公司附近的是不是软件所?
<cfy> worm: 刚买,4的现在只能1h+.....9的还没测试,等充满了试下
<adam8157> freeflying: 计算机所
<worm> 自己拼一个……4cell*2(并联)=8cell...
<imadper> worm: 其实里面就是18650吧
<cfy> freeflying: 你前段时间是不是帐号被黑了?
<worm> Y
<cfy> freeflying: facebook啥的
<freeflying> adam8157: 哦,软件所知道在什么位置不
<freeflying> cfy: 是的, twitter中标了
<worm> 最不平衡的就是看到人家的上网本能用上5h+，而且电池比我还小……
<cfy> worm: 你说mac的?
<z234234> 最近八卦大师排名前 20 kk*541 roylez*175
<nicol> 电池还是小的好，带的轻便
<worm> eeepc也是～
<z234234> imadper: 八卦大师排名，你排20
<nicol> 后面突出來一块好难看
<worm> 但是前些天看到索尼的，上网本的外形+i7，完全颠覆了……
<kk> 新 Wine及其分支 • 软件中心错误 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374853 我现在不管安装什么，都会出现“E: 软件包 ttf-mscorefonts-installer 需要重新安装，但是我无法找到相应的安装文件。”这句话，而且软件中心也打不开，请问应该怎么解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 luxun1129 — 2012-05-18 16: …
<worm> 现在在玩BOINC,系统温度在1min内由室温30直接飚升到70……这有人加入了BOINC的吗？
<z234234> worm: 应该没吧
<MeaCulpa> .
<z234234> worm: 我atom，我可不敢玩BOINC
<Inode_LF> The American in a dominant position in all areas is unique  in the current international system这句怎么看怎么不能，怎么译呢
<MeaCulpa> worm: 我多年前玩过SETI
<adam8157> freeflying: 额 不知道呢...
<z234234> MeaCulpa: http://ircweb.linuxfire.com.cn/url/page-1119.html
<kk> z234234 ⇪ t: LinuxFire : IRC : 八卦大王
<Inode_LF> ofan, 你能我看这句吗The American in a dominant position in all areas is unique  in the current international system
 * MeaCulpa 有没有什么基于纯文本的no-sql DB
<shellex> MeaCulpa: 基于纯文本...我写了一个渣实现算不
<MeaCulpa> shellex: 不算..
<MeaCulpa> shellex: 现在市面上的no-sql都是binary的，对码农友好，对SE不友好
<MeaCulpa> shellex: 我要lazy write to plain file的~~让我们可以随时grep
<shellex> MeaCulpa: SE?
<freeflying> adam8157: 找到了, 知春路那边
<MeaCulpa> shellex: System Engineer
<shellex> MeaCulpa: 我的可以
<adam8157> freeflying: 也是这附近
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 你们要招?
<MeaCulpa> shellex: 哦？市面上的太web话，毛js, 毛json...
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 阿？
<shellex> MeaCulpa: 很简单 https://github.com/shellex/tattoo/blob/master/webapp/storage.go 不过...
<kk> shellex ⇪ t: tattoo/webapp/storage.go at master · shellex/tattoo · GitHub
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: system engineer
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: er，要阿
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 招我去吧
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 你不是前两天还想招我么...
<huntxu> adam8157: .
<ofan> Inode_LF: 只给你改了一段话 https://gist.github.com/2723997 后面的自己改改吧
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: translation — Gist
<shellex> MeaCulpa: 不过我的这个实现理论上会有竞争问题。Channel化还没完成
<MeaCulpa> shellex: .go...
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 互换好了
<MeaCulpa> 为啥我看这些no-sql的还不如sqlite顺眼..
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: roy咋没在这了啊
<shellex> MeaCulpa: 纯文本哦
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 在米国呢
<MeaCulpa> shellex: 去~~
<MeaCulpa> a
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 永久翻墙了?
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 对，肉身
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: relo的?
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 出差...
<ofan> 永久翻的都睡觉了
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 没意思
<cfy> ofan: 你怎么还没睡...
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 话说他去什么地,我让他给我带些东西回来
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 算了吧他只能带一个箱子
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 这么悲剧啊
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 我周日刚背了个安全座椅回来
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 你去什么国家的，你什么车
<MeaCulpa> 安全座椅，要看制式
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 米国啊,背的britax的座椅
<MeaCulpa> 美国的安全座椅全世界都无用
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 我的车是isofix的
<MeaCulpa> isofix美国车没的阿
<MeaCulpa> 我也需要isofix, britax英国的
<iGnome> http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=63&t=374855 cfy 才写的一个流程图的。你试试。
<kk> iGnome ⇪ t: 自动生成流程图 flow.pl - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: latch就是ixofix的升级版
<MeaCulpa> 美国车没有isofix阿，都是拆卸性的座椅
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 还是美国买座椅便宜啊
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 我的车有isofix
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 我也需要iso-fix...国内极其少，还贵
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 美国车没，所以我很奇怪你能在美国买到..也许美国人开欧洲车也多了
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 我上回准备在伦敦买,也没买下手,太贵了
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: latch就是isofix加了点
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 我知道
<MeaCulpa> 尺寸都匹配？
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 完全匹配
<MeaCulpa> 我还是没下定决心...家里老人都觉得眉笔要
<MeaCulpa> 老人总觉得自己能抱住...
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 再把安全带系上,应该没问题了
<MeaCulpa> 他们自己都坐不住...
<MeaCulpa> 恩，我娃娃都快三岁了，我都没买
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 抱很不靠谱的
<MeaCulpa> 国内好几千了
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 我儿子都开始做forward-facing的了
<MeaCulpa> 等我有了钱，taobao算了
<cfy> iGoogle: 方向不太对嘛
<MeaCulpa> 我儿子也是...
<cfy> iGoogle: 哦..不是..
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 你儿子三岁应该啊,我儿子才8个月
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 恩，呵呵
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 8个月就朝前，狠了点
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 海淘一个也比淘宝买便宜啊
<cfy> iGoogle: 不错,我刚好要写java,看能用上不
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 他五个月就开始做了
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 7个月就开始自己要站
<MeaCulpa> 擦，我儿子个子很大了...
<MeaCulpa> 哦，厉害的，我娃娃个子太大，怕膝盖吃不消，１岁前不强求他走路
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 考虑增高座椅吧
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 可以做到6岁的？
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 都是他自己要求的
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 国内没有，只能taobao了
<MeaCulpa> 国内那么多isofix...
<MeaCulpa> 都不用么难道
<MeaCulpa> 这市场那么大，为啥没商家作
<Inode_LF> ofan, 高人，谢过了
<kk> 新 GTK+和QT • 请问大神们Ubuntu下QTCreator全屏之后如何退出全屏啊 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374858 急啊，很急啊，在线等了 统计信息: 发表于 由 xiaoq00008 — 2012-05-18 16:57
<zoufeng> ubuntu如何检查局域网中是否有人在使用限速软件？
<if_else> 各位，搭建 ubuntu 的软件源，是否能否搭建多个本版的源？
<if_else> 11.10 和 12.04 的源？
<freeflying> if_else: 可以
<imtxc> hah
<imtxc> imadper: 来电了.
<zoufeng> 没人知道吗？
<imtxc> zoufeng: 什么
<if_else> freeflying: 兄，可以在其他系统上面搭建 ubuntu 的源，在 debian / fedora / arch 等发行版上面可以搭建的吗？
<freeflying> if_else: 可以
<zoufeng> 在局域网中如阿检测是否有人在使用限速软件，特别实在ubuntu中
<if_else> freeflying: 兄，那有没有什么 wiki 的？
<if_else> freeflying: 兄，http://mirrors.163.com/ubuntu/dists/
<kk> if_else ⇪ ti: Index of /ubuntu/dists/
<whosurmummy_> 大家有知道unity 配置文件在哪个文件里面？
<if_else> freeflying: 兄，是不是这个源，就仅仅是个目录树。志遥用 rsync 从源服务器上面定时同步更新就可以啊？
<whosurmummy> 大家有知道的吗》
<whosurmummy> 谢谢了
<kk> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • ubuntu12.04 安装gcc4.4.3出现问题 求指导 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374859 dpkg：依赖关系问题使得 g++-4.4 的配置工作不能继续： g++-4.4 依赖于 gcc-4.4 (= 4.4.3-4ubuntu5)；然而： 系统中 gcc-4.4 的版本为 4.4.7-1ubuntu2。 g++-4.4 依赖于 libstdc++6-4.4-dev (= 4.4.3-4ubuntu5)；然而：  …
<z234234> emacs 22-nox是啥？
<ihipop> 现在ubuntu.org.cn的论坛根本没法用啊
<ihipop> 一登录就说登录成功
<freeflying> if_else: rsync就可以了
<ihipop> 一点其他东西就要我再登录
<adam8157> ihipop: 清cookie
<freeflying> if_else: 你直接同步 /ubuntu这个目录就好了
<ihipop> adam8157:好了
<ihipop> 我晕
<adam8157> ihipop: 呵呵
<ihipop> 好久没上论坛里
<_____aaaa> 还有谁是在国外的
<zoufeng> Ubuntu
<zoufeng> 如何搭建软件源？
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 刚看了下,org-mode好猛
 * imtxc 还是想学Emacs
<z234w34> ofan: .
<z234w34> ofan: 用笔记本能作个人网站的主机吗？
<adam8157> imtxc: 一如侯门深似海
<adam8157> 一入侯门深似海
<mraandtux> 欢迎各位加入反对PCLinuxOS欺华的长期斗争，争取有一天，中国人都可以透过正常途径上PCLinuxOS的官网！详情：http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=105&t=374787
<kk> mraandtux ⇪ ti: 终于找到PCLinuxOS的官网为什么上不了的原因！ - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<z234w34> adam8157: 你的adam8157.info用的是vps?
<adam8157> z234w34: no
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 一入喉门深似海？
<imtxc> adam8157: 一直想入  没进去...
<z234w34> adam8157: 那是？
<imtxc> gfrog_working: 他说emacs是个坑
<z234w34> adam8157: 服务器？
<imtxc> z234w34: 他最穷了虚拟主机
<nyfair> PCLinuxOS我能上啊，而且人家ban中国ip有啥问题，怎么又上升到国际问题了？
<adam8157> z234w34: heroku
<z234w34> imtxc: 哦
<adam8157> imtxc: 说的是啊
 * imtxc 其实我最穷, 还蹭github
 * z234w34 看见那么多人都有自己的窝，我也想要个，
<imtxc> z234w34: just do it
<z234w34> imtxc: 可是不知咋弄，
<imtxc> z234w34: google一大把么.
<z234w34> imtxc: 用本机还是vps?
<imtxc> z234w34: 当然vps了,不差钱的话.
<z234w34> imtxc: 嗯，话说不知用哪家的vps
<z234w34> linode用不起
<imtxc> z234w34: 我也没用过,不能给你建议,sorry
<z234w34> imtxc: 哦
<z234w34> imtxc: 他们的窝上写着wordpress，这是啥意思
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 蛋蛋，vim肿末调换前后两个字母的顺序来着？
<adam8157> gfrog_working: dp
<imtxc> gfrog_working: xp
<adam8157> gfrog_working: xp
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 11.10 • 请教高手！瘦客户端问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374864 viewtopic.php?f=21&t=374716 统计信息: 发表于 由 sean_zhang00 — 2012-05-18 17:34
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 太暴力了吧
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 没优雅点的？
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 就是这样的啊
<imtxc> xp还不优雅啊....
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 好吧。。。 我以为也有跟~一样的呢。
<imtxc> z234w34: 一个php的博客系统,你买个虚拟主机, 他会帮你安装好的.
<gfrog_working> adam8157: shell里调换顺序是神马来着？
<z234w34> imtxc: 哦
<imtxc> gfrog_working: 你好有湿意啊.
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 调换顺序? 啥意思
<adam8157> gfrog_working: rev
<adam8157> gfrog_working: tac
<cfy> C-t,在emacs里调换次序
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 你是要得rev吧
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 调换命令里字母顺序
<jyfl987> adam8157: 优雅的抽象层下面很sick 诶
<adam8157> gfrog_working: echo "ab" |rev
<gfrog_working> cfy: shell好像也是C-t？
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 。。。
<gfrog_working> cfy: adam8157 果然
<adam8157> 还可以c-t啊...
<imtxc> ...........
<adam8157> gaoji
<cfy> adam8157: gfrog_working: shell里面么?
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 土蛋蛋~~ lol
<gfrog_working> cfy: 恩
<adam8157> jyfl987: 说的啥
<cfy> adam8157: gfrog_working: shell里面是emacs绑定啊....
<imtxc> C-t 不是换词么?
<adam8157> cfy: readline的关系
<cfy> imtxc: alt+t换词吧
<jyfl987> adam8157: 刚才在跟着一步步做 一个gforth实现的httpd 额
<adam8157> cfy: 可以改成vi
<adam8157> jyfl987: ...
<gfrog_working> cfy: emacs我不动诶
<imtxc> cfy: 啊 我弱爆了.
<gfrog_working> cfy: s/动/懂/
<cfy> adam8157: 蛋疼的才换成vi吧 :D
 * imtxc 原来还能C-t
<cfy> 我在这里说M-t
<jyfl987> cfy: vi除了不高亮 其他都还行
<cfy> vimer能看懂么?
<adam8157> cfy: 我没换
<cfy> jyfl987: 哦.我反正是emacser :D
<jyfl987> cfy: 额 tjjtds
<cfy> jyfl987: ......
<jyfl987> cfy: 等我苦练功力  做一个 emacs way的vi like editor
<z234w34> adam8157: 这里的人用的vps都是哪家的？
<cfy> jyfl987: 等我苦练功力 用cl重写emacs
<adam8157> z234w34: linode
<jyfl987> a vi-like editor on the emacs' way
<imtxc> cfy: 哥  给个有诱惑力的理由 让我下定决心开始emacs吧
<jyfl987> lol
<z234w34> adam8157: 都是有钱人。。。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你买的东京机房？
<gfrog_working> adam8157: man bash then search 'Commands for Changing Text' cc cfy
<cfy> imtxc: 集成各种功能
<adam8157> imtxc: 去google看统计. 全球都是vi搜索多过emacs 但是麻省除外
<gfrog_working> imtxc: 可以体验脚踏板，这个理由如何？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我没买
<cfy> gfrog_working: emacs风格的吧
<gfrog> cfy: emm
 * cfy 图书馆去....
<imtxc> cfy: MeaCulpa imadper 你们有教他板么
<jyfl987> adam8157: vi emacs现在都没争头了 现在用 `其他` 编辑器的多过两者的总和 额
 * gfrog have fan！
<adam8157> jyfl987: 从来没想过随大流
<imtxc> jyfl987: 是啊.
<z234w34> adam8157: 有试用的vps没？
<adam8157> z234w34: 我都不用vps的, 晓不得
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你用vi就是随大流  你不知道  true man use his own editor么
<adam8157> jyfl987: 扯 我用Vim是因为我喜欢用Vim
<z234w34> 感觉gedit很好的小白路过
<imtxc> z234w34: gedit本来很好.
<jyfl987> adam8157: 反正都是大流
<imtxc> jyfl987: 亲 你用的什么editor
<z234w34> 那，感觉notepad很好的小白路过
<jyfl987> imtxc: 暂时也随大流
<jyfl987> 还用过一阵 gnu nano 额
<CyrusYzGTt> nano gedit的路過，， 有時也用 gvim
<imtxc> 我以前用的是edit
<imtxc> DOS里面,感觉那货特帅.......
<_____aaaa> ofan,  为什么呢，再帮我翻译一句，这句太难了，谢谢：当前的国际体系的最独特之处在于，美国在所有的领域都同时处于主宰地位”。
<jyfl987> 我感觉还是vi耍酷 当前前提是你在跟程序员打交道
<jyfl987> 如果跟一般人打交道 可以考虑下emacs配点 *声光电* 效果
<jyfl987> 当然 其实在 tiling wm下用什么都耍库
<imtxc> jyfl987: 顶
<z234w34> imtxc: 我也用过dos里的那个edit
<imtxc> z234w34: 说明你和我一样喜欢装
<z234w34> imtxc: 那是7年前了。。。
<imtxc> z234w34: 没有其他理由的XD
<z234w34> imtxc: 我正在google试用的vps，你要不要也搞下
<z234w34> imtxc: 一起搞，顺便教下我
<jyfl987> jyfbot: hello
<imtxc> z234w34: 试用完 我也没钱买...
<jyfbot> d
<jyfbot> 额
<z234w34> imtxc: do it just for fun :)
<jyfbot> df
<jyfbot> d
<jyfbot> sf
<jyfbot> sdf
<jyfbot> sdf
<jyfbot> sa
<jyfbot> fasd
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你看  python这个 irclib 没控制的
<_____aaaa> felixonmars, 再帮我改一句话，这句对么The American in a dominant position in all area is unique  ,in the current world system"
<felixonmars> _____aaaa: 这句...\我没看懂
<jyfl987> jyfbot: d
<imtxc> z234w34:  我再也不折腾了....
<stock-cn> imadper: 我们单位的vpn被封掉了的
<stock-cn> imadper: 在吗
<z234w34> imtxc: 如果直接以本机作服务的话，动态ip怎么解决？
<stock-cn> imadper: 估计ssh也是被封掉了
<z234w34> imtxc: 还有域名问题
<_____aaaa> felixonmars, 这是中文原意：当前的国际体系的最独特之处在于，美国在所有的领域都同时处于主宰地位
<imtxc> z234w34: 爆米花
<imtxc> z234w34: 花生米
<imtxc> z234w34: 花生壳 这下对了.
<z234w34> imtxc: 听说过花生壳
<Guest98513> ls
<robin_ubuntu> ww
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • [求助]怎样设置匿名共享？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374868 系统12.04 AMD64 桌面版 在安装的时候，就设置好了共享。安装了samba服务器来共享，并且设置了共享文件夹。当时是匿名的。可是在最近几天更新后，变成了要输入用户名和密码才能访问共享。所以想 …
<Guest98513> 12.04下chromium的鼠标手势不管用了,有谁遇到过这种情况嘛？
<felixonmars> _____aaaa: The fact that, The United States is in a dominant position in all areas, is the most unique thing in the current world system.
<robin_ubuntu> w
<_____aaaa> The USA is unique in a dominant position in all area, in hte current world system
<z234w34> imtxc: 花生壳能在linux下用？
<Guest98513> exit
<imtxc> z234w34: 有的宽带路由器里面 带花生壳功能的
<z234w34> imtxc: 哦
<z234w34> imtxc: 能让apache和花生壳配合使用吗？
<imtxc> z234w34: 花生壳只是动态域名绑定.
<imtxc> z234w34: 其实我也不怎么懂
<z234w34> imtxc: 哦
<_____aaaa> felixonmars, thanks
<xiaopeng> 在同一个硬盘上能混合使用MBR分区方法和GPT分区方法吗？
<felixonmars> xiaopeng: 目的是什么...
<palomino|working> 好像可以吧，我记得gpt有个兼容mbr的区域
<palomino|working> 在GPT分区表的最开头，处于兼容性考虑仍然存储了一份传统的MBR，用来防止不支持GPT的硬盘管理工具错误识别并破坏硬盘中的数据，这个MBR也叫做叫做保护MBR
<palomino|working> 在使用MBR/GPT混合分区表的硬盘中，这部分存储了GPT分区表的一部分分区（通常是前四个分区），可以使不支持从GPT启动的操作系统从这个MBR启动，启动后只能操作MBR分区表中的分区。如Boot Camp就是使用这种方式启动Windows。
<stock-cn> imadper: 在无线路由器下是不是也不能用VPN
<jyfl987> yunfan_: x
<stock-cn> 似乎我家里也一样用不了
 * z234w34 求靠谱便宜的vps
<jyfl987> x
<jyfl987> yunfan_: xxx
<yunfan_> xx
<kk> 新 Full Circle 开源杂志 • 中文FC, epub格式的有没有? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374869 中文FC, epub格式的有没有? 统计信息: 发表于 由 linz_p — 2012-05-18 18:41
<z234w34> jyfl987: amazon的那个vps，你用过？
<stock-cn> jyfl987: 我这里据说pptp的vpn被封掉的了
<stock-cn> jyfl987: 还有别的办法吗
<palomino|working> 弄个l2tp
<stock-cn> ofan: 说句话阿老大，我这里pptp的vpn被封掉的，ssh也上不了
<if_else> 各位兄台，除了 route -n / netstat -ar 还有那个命令可以看到 网关的？
<if_else> 谢谢
<stock-cn> palomino|working: 您是对我说吗
<stock-cn> palomino|working: 哪里有这种l2tp VPN帐号测试一下看能否用
<palomino|working> 这个。。我不知道。。
<palomino|working> 买个vps搭一下?
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 紧急求助：ubuntu12.04 双屏问题（现在系统已经无法进入） http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374870 我的是ubuntu12.04，华硕A43S，显卡是nvida GT520M。 今天用了一下双屏显示，外接了一个19寸显示器，用nvdia-settings来设置双屏，使用双屏的时候没有问题，我的笔记本是主 …
<LOL_> ofan: 你用的是Linode?
<loiac> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/990440  这个bug大家都没有么？
<kk> loiac,啥网址y Bug #990440 “UNmounted devices still appear in launcher” : Bugs : unity
<xiaopeng> felixonmars: 我想将win7和FreeBSD 9.0安装在同一个硬盘上，win7 32位不支持从GPT分区启动，但是FreebSD可以，但不知道MBR分区和GPT分区是否可以共存在于同一个硬盘上。
<loiac> 就是挂载ntfs分区之后在launcher上右键卸载之后那个图标不消失   需要右键—锁定再右键—解锁才消失
<loiac> 不过如果 在文件管理器里卸载的话launcher上那个挂载硬盘的图标还是会正常消失
<loiac> kk: 机器人？
<kk> loiac, 那句话是对我来说太复杂了。  ㍫ 
<loiac> 呵呵  症状就是我说的那样
<loiac> kk: 我搜了一下有已报的bug就capy过来了
<loiac> copy。。。
<loiac> 大家是不是都叛逃到别的系统或桌面了？
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 为什么Ubuntu 12.04 LTS的升级管理器不用授权就能升级系统 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374874 从Ubuntu 11.10升级到Ubuntu 12.04的 统计信息: 发表于 由 tiankuan913588 — 2012-05-18 19:21
<imtxc> imadper: .
<caleb-> loiac: 很少人喜欢 unity 吧
<loiac> caleb-: 其实就是习惯问题  现在的unity比1104时候好多了
<loiac> caleb-: 不过性能以及资源占用还是有问题  但是懒得折腾了  等什么时候卡的受不了了就最小化安装一下装个GNOME3好了
<caleb-> loiac: 别，gnome3 也很糟
<loiac> caleb-: 还可以吧  用1110时就把unity卸了用的G3  切换程序桌面还是方便的
<loiac> caleb-: 你现在用的什么啊？
<caleb-> loiac: window manager only
<loiac> caleb-: 好吧  高端  呵呵
<mao> 感觉gnome3设计还行，只是在低端机上很不流畅
<loiac> caleb-: 我用的64位ubuntu+unity—3D，开个eclipse和浏览器内存都快满了……
<loiac> caleb-: 什么算低端啊？我的T5800（双核2.0）+ 2G内存+nvidia 9300  当时用的开源的驱动也凑合
<FrankLv> awk 数组在 END块  FOR xxx in arry 这个xxx取出来的顺序根据啥的？好像乱的
<soiamso> loiac: eclipse 需要8G 内存
<loiac> caleb-: 我不开发JAVA，学学python和django，还好了
<loiac> caleb-: 我的笔记本ddr2的，现在ddr2的内存太贵了
<caleb-> loiac: 不要每句话都 mention 我啊
<loiac>  等换电脑好了
<loiac> 呵呵
<MaskRay> FrankLv: awk用associative array，或者说：hash
<FrankLv> MaskRay: 恩，主要里面按log时间存了些东西，现在打印出来就乱了
<MaskRay> FrankLv: awk涉及到asort之类还是用ruby perl之类的吧，毕竟这些也是gnu扩展
 * lainme 求给建议 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=374879
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • cai 6：我正在用ubuntu10.04架设一个游戏。有兴趣一起研究的人可以来看下！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374880 主要：apsche2==已经安装运行～it`s work!!!==127.0.0.1 mysql===已经安装运行～ phpmyadmin=== 已经安装。===进入了操控界面=== ------------------------------------------------------- …
<Elie> GOGOGOG
<_____aaaa> imadper, 现在你看吧，这是译好的，http://paste.linuxassist.net/215986
 * lainme 求给建议 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=374879
<Freebuilder> 今天人这么少，难道又是周五？
<imtxc> Freebuilder: 才知道啊
<imtxc> Freebuilder: 都出去吃串看丝袜去了
<imtxc> 我是因为今天沙尘暴视线不好才没出去的,不然的话风吹起来更好看.
<kk> 新 开源小工具 • 写了一个终端下的txt阅读器 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374887 写了一个终端下的txt阅读器 代码很少，就100多行,大家随意修改 用法:txtreader ***.txt 编译需要ncurses库,编译命令:g++ 1.cpp -lncurses -o txtreader 统计信息: 发表于 由 pdlan — 2012-05-18 20:59
 * imadper 
 * imadper momo roylez 
<xsky> 呵呵，
<xsky> KK ，在不？
<xsky> 偶编译了你的程序啊
<kk> xsky, 好哇！  ㍭ 
<xsky> 呵呵，不过，感觉有问题啊，
<xsky> ncurses 在WIN下可以用么？
<imtxc> imadper: 你也用orgmode?
<imadper> imtxc: 以前用
<imtxc> imadper: 现在呢?
<fluxyer> deadbeef更新后为什么不能播放ape了啊？
<imadper> imtxc: 懒得用了
<fluxyer> 有人用过吗？
<imadper> fluxyer: 你更新慢了
<imadper> fluxyer: 自己编译一个新的就行了
<fluxyer> 以前能用的，更新以后就不能用了
<imadper> fluxyer: 一个月前的版本是有问题, ape不能播放
<xsky> QQ911562210 这个是偶写的Q机器人，有兴趣的加了玩下。。。
<imadper> fluxyer: 现在的早好了
<fluxyer> 没有啊，我今天更新的系统啊
<imtxc> imadper: 哦啊
<fluxyer> 新装的，还是不能用
<imadper> fluxyer: 什么系统?
<fluxyer> deadbeef-0.5.4-1 已经为最新
<fluxyer> arch
<imadper> fluxyer: 自己编译一个好了
<fluxyer> yaourt 的可以吗？
<xsky> kk ,程序会COREDUMP啊，
<imadper> fluxyer: 我自己编译的一个, 能用了, aur的我没试过
<fluxyer> 好的，我试试aur的看看吧，谢！
<kk> xsky, 谁写的？  ㍭ 
<xsky> ？？？啥？
<xsky> 你写的那个阅读器啊，会COREDUMP的
<fluxyer> aur里面的版本也是一样的，估计不行
<fluxyer> 你编译的可能是以前的版本，所以能播放
<fluxyer> 是不是要装插件啊，我搜了很多都没有找到
<imadper> fluxyer: 我编译的5.1的
<fluxyer> 那肯定能播放的啊，就是新版的不行啊
<fluxyer> 我以前也能播放的，现在不行了，不知道是不是需要装什么插件
<fluxyer> 有人知道解决方法吗？
<imadper> 不就是为了听歌吗? 编译一个回去不就行了
<imadper> 有什么特别的原因一定要用新版本吗?
<fluxyer> 系统更新给更新了啊
<fluxyer> 除非不更新系统啊
<fluxyer> 越做越差了，这个软件
<fluxyer> 网上也找不到解决方法
<fluxyer> imadper: 谢谢了！
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) iGoogle
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) happyaron
<mugebjgd> roylez: 你无聊了？
<mugebjgd> roylez: 客户的问题解决了？
<roylez> mugebjgd: 没客户，妹子吃早饭吃得慢，旁边上网...
<mugebjgd> roylez: 7点？
<roylez> 9
<mugebjgd> roylez: 比我晚3个小时
<mugebjgd> roylez: 恩？
<mugebjgd> roylez: 现在10点
<roylez> mugebjgd: pst?
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 请问如何在 ubuntu环境下用goagent fq? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374895 RT 第一次用这个系统，求详细教程 谢谢 ... 统计信息: 发表于 由 cwfx11 — 2012-05-18 21:56
<roylez> mugebjgd: 我这里是cst
<mugebjgd> roylez: florida
<mugebjgd> roylez: 应该是东部时间
<mugebjgd> roylez: 定了个samsung galaxy tab 2 7.0
<linuxgoer> ?
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 有没有用UBUNTU ONE的人啊 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374897 有没有用UBUNTU ONE的人啊？那上面也可以及时通信，有没有相关聊天室呢 统计信息: 发表于 由 cadbc — 2012-05-18 22:23
<zsm> 大家好啊
<zsm> :-*
<imtxc> roylez: 主席还好不?
<zsm> 好
<imtxc> roylez: 你在把洋妹?
<zsm> 冒油哦
<zsm> 你了？
 * adam8157 右下角是不是有点扎眼? http://imagebin.org/212865
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 11.04桌面版安装好后提示unity不能用 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374898 安装好后提示“it seems that you do not have the hardware required to run unity,please choose ubuntu classic at the login screen and you will be using the traditional environment ”。如何解决？请高手指导。 统计信息: 发表于 由 sen …
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://sef.kloninger.com/2012/05/engineering-culture-litmus-tests/
<kk> roylez,啥网址y Why Quit? Because They Have Bigger Monitors | sef.kloninger.com
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 玩笑话成了真呢
<knownbad> mugebjgd: 有钱人
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 滚 你都买了好几个了。还说我有钱
<user8888> hello
<user8888> 这里有没有人练习武术的？
<kk> user8888, 好.. .  ㍯ 
<user8888> 啥形意拳、咏春拳之类的
<user8888> 喂，你们多缩到哪里去了～～～～～～～～～～～～～？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: .
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我想要大显示器
<vvcoder> hi all
<kk> vvcoder, 好.. .  ㍯ 
<vvcoder> 日，走错房子了。。。
<vvcoder> 不好意思
<vvcoder> kk: 你继续
<vvcoder> kk: 打扰了
<wsk170> 为什么播放视频的时候 compiz 进程CPU占用都蛮高的？
<soiamso> wsk170: 显卡配置？
<wsk170> soiamso: 笔记本 G105M 系统12.04 64位
<wsk170> top 和 htop 看到的进程有些不一样 奇怪了
 * adam8157 最终版 http://imagebin.org/212872
<cfy> 有没有做过GUI界面的?
<cfy> 如果我要做个管理界面,
<cfy> 像java,的话,要调换JFrame.getContentPane()里的内容.
<cfy> 大家怎么做的?
<cfy> 是一组一组设置visible?还是替换内容呢?
<cfy> 求科普
<roylez> adam8157: 帽帽
<lainme> roylez: 你觉得python和c/fortran混合如何？
<adam8157> roylez: 你来啦
<adam8157> roylez:  我也弃用conky了 http://imagebin.org/212872
<adam8157> lainme: py和C满简单吧, fortran没弄过
<cfy> MaskRay: 用过java的gui么?
<MaskRay> cfy: swing
<cfy> MaskRay: 我要做个东西,中间的内容,就是Container会经常变,或者说Jframe.getContentPane()
<lainme> adam8157: 如果是我，就放Nerv的壁纸。http://j.mp/J6rJFD
<kk> lainme,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<cfy> MaskRay: 是全部添加过去,然后设置visible好呢?还是每次刷新的时候,add()?
<MaskRay> cfy: 不会。zetcode.com 上找教程吧
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦
<adam8157> lainme: :)
<adam8157> lainme: 有意思 但是不好看...
<adam8157> roylez: 来了不说话啊 坟蛋
<soiamso> cfy: swt
<cfy> soiamso: 我去了解了解
<adam8157> cfy: swt跨平台性好 据说
<MaskRay> adam8157: zzuf不错，input fuzzer
<adam8157> MaskRay: 啥东西那是
<cfy> adam8157: 哦.我试试,其实我只是做个课程作业.性能不怎么要求.
 * adam8157 我在看 吃货纪录片《舌尖上的中国》
<soiamso> cfy: 一般动画都是 visible 的方法？
<lainme> adam8157: python和c混写，估计后来人会看不懂。不过不管这些了
<cfy> soiamso: 我要做个学籍管理的.
<cfy> soiamso: 看别人的用的是设置visible的方法.
<MaskRay> adam8157: 求推荐工具，日常食用的
<adam8157> MaskRay: 我没用啥特殊东西 http://pastebin.com/kSWVB60F
<cfy> soiamso: adam8157: 貌似SWT不是好很多啊. http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/cn/opensource/os-swingswt/
<kk> cfy ⇪ t: SWT、Swing 或 AWT：哪个更适合您？
<cfy> soiamso: adam8157: 我还是用用swing算了.其实,设置visible够用了.
<MaskRay> cfy: 又不是真心想学，随便用哪个都行，默认提供的最好
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯,是.
<cfy> 有人用opera么?
<cfy> 我今天或者前几天发现.从别的程序切换到opera,不用手点下搜索栏,再按键盘了.
<lainme> cfy: ee
<cfy> 直接按键盘,opera就能接收到键盘输入
<cfy> 太好了!!!
<cfy> lainme: 嗯
<cfy> 我换成了9芯的电池...
<cfy> 估计能用5h+了.
<iGoogle> cfy:  wget https://raw.github.com/eexpress/eexp-bin/master/flow.pl
<iGoogle> 啥叫能接收键盘？
<cfy> iGoogle: 比如,我现在在emacs下面,切换到opera,用alt+tab啥的,然后按键盘,opera不接受
<cfy> iGoogle: 一定要先点下搜索栏才行
<cfy> iGoogle: 你这个flow.pl,java能用么...
<iGoogle> cfy: 你卸载 emacs试试
<iGoogle> cfy: 只认 ///后面的。你说能用不。
<cfy> iGoogle: 不是说emacs...别的软件,切过去也这样.win都这样...
<iGoogle> 放注释里面就是
<iGoogle> 。。
<cfy> iGoogle: 可是,我在做gui....
<cfy> iGoogle: 还必须用OOP
<cfy> iGoogle: 好混乱啊...
<cfy> iGoogle: 为啥不能语义分析..
<iGoogle> 你毕业前，会变疯子的。
<cfy> .....
<cfy> 没有啊,简单的课程嘛
<iGoogle> 语法？那是蛋痛
<cfy> iGoogle: ...那不高级
<iGoogle> 不高级
<cfy> iGoogle: 那智能
<iGoogle> 不智能
<iGoogle> 只是方便
<iGoogle> lol
<cfy> 对啊
<cfy> 方便就好
<iGoogle> 论坛，我贴了新例子。你看看。
<cfy> iGoogle: 哦.
<iGoogle> 逻辑已经很复杂了。懂pl的，估计也难看懂那逻辑了。 :D
<iGoogle> 差点把我搞晕了的。
<cfy> iGoogle: 不错不错.
<iGoogle> 不强制入口出口方向，估计好看些。
<cfy> iGoogle: 可是好像只能用在C上吧.如果是event调用呢?
<cfy> iGoogle: 哦...也行...
<cfy> iGoogle: gui的咋办?中断的
<iGoogle> 慢慢测试吧。只看如何方便。反正注释，你是要写点的吧
<cfy> iGoogle: 随便写点,作业嘛.....
<iGoogle> 分模块而已。一个图里面
<cfy> iGoogle: 还只能word....
<iGoogle> nnnd 12点了。
<cfy> iGoogle: 程序写出来就行..
<cfy> iGoogle: 是哦...
<cfy> iGoogle: 老板睡了没?
 * cfy 让gentoo慢慢更新...睡觉去....
<iGoogle> 帅乖乖才折一个游泳的千纸鹤。
<lainme> iGoogle: 那流程图的？
<cfy> iGoogle: 睡这么晚...该打pp
<cfy> iGoogle: 你写gui
<cfy> iGoogle: 做过那种中间会换内容的么?
<cfy> iGoogle: 比如,不如menubar的内容全部换掉,这种做过么?
<iGoogle> 控件改变文字？
<cfy> iGoogle: 比如,一个学籍管理系统
<iGoogle> 那容易的啊
<cfy> iGoogle: 先登陆,登陆好了,中间内容就变了嘛
<cfy> iGoogle: 是容易...
<cfy> iGoogle: 只是问,add简单,还是设置可见简单
<iGoogle> 菜单？重新组织数据
<cfy> iGoogle: 现在看来设置可见容易很多.
<cfy> iGoogle: 哦.看来你是只是重新add啊
<iGoogle> 设置可见啊。也可以
<cfy> iGoogle: 先去掉所有,然后再全部add是吧
<cfy> iGoogle: 关键java太搓了....我感觉...
<iGoogle> 我那贴图的脚本，不就是临时生成选择的radio组嘛
<iGoogle> java啊。。
<cfy> iGoogle: 好久没用了....
<cfy> iGoogle: 求ebuild....
<iGoogle> 这我没高过
<cfy> iGoogle: 算了,下次,我写个试试....
<cfy> iGoogle: 截图的时候,总是,import a.jpg也不是个事
<cfy> iGoogle: 用过matlab么?
<cfy> iGoogle: 睡觉咯
 * cfy afk
<Ucarenya> 擦
<M3aCulpa> .
<M3aCulpa> 可怜的圆明园...
<roylez> M3aCulpa: 丫还不睡？
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋也在？
<adam8157> roylez: .
<roylez> adam8157: 半夜玩啥呢你
<adam8157> roylez: 吃货纪录片《舌尖上的中国》第二集 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<roylez> adam8157: .....
<roylez> adam8157: 你果然是个吃货，文艺的吃货
<adam8157> roylez: US好玩儿不
<roylez> adam8157: 不好玩。同事的房子地皮5个acre
<adam8157> roylez: 羡慕嫉妒恨
<roylez> adam8157: 后院自带小溪，高尔夫球用狗来找....
<adam8157> roylez: 尼码啊
<dchxcrow> 富人一枚啊
<roylez> adam8157: 25w美元买的
<adam8157> roylez: 尼码啊!!!
<roylez> adam8157: 家里2狗2猫6只鸡5个人。我们去玩的时候有只鸡貌似被邻居家的狗袭击了
<dchxcrow> 然后呢?
<roylez> 没后文，把那只狗赶走了
<dchxcrow> 哦 ~~
<lainme> roylez: ...
<lainme> roylez: 您来了
<roylez> lainme: 囡妹妹也来啦？
 * lainme 睡觉了
<roylez> lainme: ...
<adam8157> roylez: 我洗澡去了
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋慢洗...
<alvin_rxg> 一股“蛋蛋”的忧伤～ xD
<dchxcrow> 一缕 蛋蛋 的 幽香
<alvin_rxg> dchxcrow: 你的蛋蛋是香的
<dchxcrow> alvin_rxg, 刚才讨论的时候不是在洗澡么, 洗完会有点么
<alvin_rxg> 拿去煮了
<dchxcrow> 不要这么滴残忍那
<dchxcrow> 以后还要用啊
<roylez> gfrog: 基蛙还在呢？
<roylez> cfy: 渣渣也在呢
<adam8157> ...
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋都在呢
<roylez> adam8157: 哥开玩了俩会，终于可以去吃饭了
<roylez> adam8157: 12:25了，太不人道了。水深火热
<adam8157> roylez: 大中午开什么会
<roylez> adam8157: 而且哥还没有5 acre的房子
<adam8157> roylez: 中东部 鉴定完毕
<roylez> adam8157: 你还不滚蛋
<adam8157> roylez: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6ed7a9a7jw1dt2kqyeksbj.jpg
<ofan> yooooooooooo
<ofan> yoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyoyo
<ofan> fivesheep_: knownbad gebjgd yooooooo
<ofan> damn, everybody is dead
<mrdigua> 路过
<knownbad> 不在
<knownbad> 但吃饱了
<fivesheep_> ofan: yo
<roylez> knownbad fivesheep_ ofan 你们仨夜半基佬团的还在啊
<fivesheep_> roylez: 欢迎加入
<knownbad> Welcome to Fiveship Energy Inc.
<ofan> 我是观众
<knownbad> 你不就是第一号基友？
<m0ugly> 大家好
<kk> m0ugly, 好.. .  ㍜ 
<m0ugly> 讨论的主题是什么
<m0ugly> 在中国四点钟吗
<knownbad> 世界时间。
<kk>  06:01
<M3aCulpa> .
<Patrick_DJ> good morning, everyone. :D
<m0ugly> 早上好
<_____aaaa> m0ugly, 好     7:15
<_____aaaa>   /nick Inode_LF
<_____aaaa> ls
<_____aaaa>  /nick Inode_LF
#ubuntu-cn 2012-05-19
<hhhuu> 。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...悲催
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.10 • Ubuntu12.04的几个问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374915 使用ubuntu有段历史了，自从升级到12.04LTS后，有点蛋痛！ 1、启动速度慢。不知什么问题，升级后，登录到桌面的速度很慢很慢，要花1分半钟。明显比11.10要慢很多！ 2、输入法与Firefox好像有点冲突。不管是IBUS …
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 12.04 lts 64位 成功安装后无法启动 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374919 我是从硬盘安装的，整个电脑只装了ubuntu，安装过程没什么错误，重启到GRUB界面后会进入一个空白页面，几秒钟后屏幕就变花了，等了10分钟也没反应，每次启动都这样，nVidia的显卡， …
<kk> 新 开源小工具 • 天气小工具[cnWeather]更新到0.2啦 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374921 相对 上一个版本 新增的功能： * 支持多个城市天气 * 增加开机自启设置 * 增加手动刷新天气按钮 其它的一些大家自己体会了 P.S. 之前64位机子无法运行的问题已经解决 降低了对glib版本的要求， …
<cfy> roylez: 主席早
<cfy> adam8157_away: 少年早
<cfy> sb学校....
<cfy> 把信息全挂网上了...
<cfy> 随便google.....T_T
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • Asking for cache data failed http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374927 老是提示 [3267.818776]sd 2:0:0:0 [sdb] Asking for cache data failed [3320.042914]sd 2:0:0:0 [sdb] Assuming dirve cache write throuth 不停的循环 求高手指点，谢谢了 统计信息: 发表于 由 xingdong1117 — 2012-05-19 11:02
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 求圍觀
<ofan> cfy: 能直接搜到？
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: ofan: 其实,也不多.能搜到部分同学的手机号码,身份证
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 求 url
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: ofan: 全校同学的 学号,专业,班级.
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 走开
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 有MM 的麼？
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 哦.还有全校的学生的性别
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ url拿來
<pocoyo> cfy: 能看出来谁是炮友吗
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 走开
<cfy> pocoyo: 看不出来
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: google.com
<cfy> pocoyo: 求算法
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 求具體學校的url
<cfy> 嗯..这样我做个学籍管理的作业...连数据都有了....
<pocoyo> cfy: 你吃错药了
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 别的学校也这样,你试试就知道咯
<cfy> pocoyo: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 好吧，，
<xsky> kk 在不
<kk> xsky, 我明白。  ㍣ 
<cfy> pocoyo: 你用org mode么?
<cfy> pocoyo: 我扩展了下org mode的link格式..
<cfy> 吃饭去...
<pocoyo> cfy: 真早啊，用着呢。
<cfy> pocoyo: 我增加了个movie:/path/to/movie
<cfy> pocoyo: 这样,只要按C-c C-o 就能看电影咯
<pocoyo> cfy: 一般不怎么用。
<cfy> pocoyo: 哦.
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 請問 12.04 Compiz 如何設定用滑鼠滾輪轉動立方體？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374929 如題，謝謝！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 chao-po — 2012-05-19 11:25
<pocoyo> cfy: 怎么扩展的
<cfy> pocoyo: info org mode,hacking,hyperlink那节有说
<cfy> pocoyo: info->org mode->hacking->hyperlink那节有说
<pocoyo> cfy: 明白
<yall> 'ls
<mayli> .fuck
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 安装成功,重启进入grub添加参数nomodest位置问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374934 已经安装成功了,安装的时候是按f6 gui里是加入了nomodest, 安装成功重启进入grub后没gui了... 百度了下说有说在kernel最后加nomodest的 - -但是根本没这命令啊..自行加入kernel nomodest无果...  …
<lainme> roylez: ……
<cfy> imadper: hi
<imadper> cf
<imadper> cfy: hi~
<imadper> cf
<yall> 'ls
<imadper> cfy: 你的java写的怎么样了?
<cfy> imadper: 基础知识了解的差不多了.还搞来了一些学生数据...
<imadper> cfy: 那就能写了, 你用什么数据库?
<cfy> imadper: sqlite
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 那东西貌似挺慢的
<cfy> imadper: 还好吧
<cfy> imadper: 总共不超过20000的学生
<imadper> cfy: 2w? 够多的了..
<cfy> imadper: 单用户使用的.能慢到哪里去?
<cfy> imadper: ....
<cfy> imadper: 少哦.
<cfy> imadper: sqlite 几百万不是问题吧
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 确实不是问题, 我是说, 你们学校那么多人....
<cfy> imadper: 你们学校多少人?
<imadper> cfy: 不知道, 都算上5w左右?
<imadper> cfy: 或者3w左右?
<cfy> imadper: 你学过数据库是吧,我觉得这个不需要分表,一个表够了吧
<cfy> imadper: 分表的话,查询会快是么?
<imadper> cfy: 学过, 不用分表, 一个足够了
<imadper> cfy: 快, 你自己走hash
<imadper> cfy: 但是没意义
<imtxc> imadper: 你用的emacs24?
<imadper> cfy: 其实分表也不好..
<imtxc> roylez: 主席归位了?
<cfy> imadper: 自己走hash是啥意思?
<imadper> imtxc: 不是, cfy是
<cfy> imtxc: 我用emacs24,怎么了?
<imtxc> cfy: 哦啊,就问问, 顺便球配置
<imadper> cfy: 通过sid过hash函数来分表, 或者你想怎么分? 就看你怎么查询最常用了
<imadper> cfy: 24有变快吗?
<cfy> imtxc: 哦.hash,之后,通过首字母,分是么?
<cfy> imtxc: 这是我的配置 https://github.com/chenfengyuan/dotfiles/blob/master/emacs
<kk> cfy ⇪ t: dotfiles/emacs at master · chenfengyuan/dotfiles · GitHub
<cfy> imadper: 哦.hash,之后,通过首字母,分是么?
<cfy> imadper: 不清楚.但是有很多新特性啊
 * cfy afk
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 首尾都可以
<imtxc> imadper: 有什么给力又快速的教程么 除了自带那个文档
<imadper> imtxc: 你不是用vim的吗
<imtxc> imadper: 换了.
<imtxc> imadper: 要非主流
<imadper> imtxc: 教程就没有了, 看看常见的快捷键, 然后就可以了. 以后的事情就是用多了就习惯了
<imtxc> imadper: 刚好最近有时间,就学学.
<imadper> imtxc: 有一本gnu emacs 学习手册, 打印一本放在桌子上随时看看倒是挺好
<imtxc> imadper: 哦 那跟学vim也一样的昂.
<imadper> imtxc: 编辑器而已, 没区别的~
<imtxc> imadper: 感觉很难,至少配置文件就好复杂,动不动就弄好多个文件的.
<imadper> imtxc: 简单的学一下elisp喽, 能看懂就够了
<imadper> imtxc: 我倒现在自己写过的elisp函数也就十来个, 都不怎么自己配置, 都是用别人写的插件的.
<imtxc> imadper: 哦啊,好
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求一本ubuntu初学者的电子书。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374940 不用介绍图形介面的，其它命令，权限，编译等知识。 统计信息: 发表于 由 mylovepzq — 2012-05-19 12:43
<bluek> draftsight里面有pol，我选择了切边的时候为什么画好的方向全改变？而选择切点的时候不会。当然了，如果我直接选择边长的时候也不会有问题
<bluek> 有人吗？
<bluek> 强烈建议开一个#draftsight,#gimp,#blander
<JacobZh> test
<kk> JacobZh, .. ..  ㍥ 
<JacobZh> 方框？
<JacobZh> kk
<JacobZh> 忠义
<JacobZh> 中文测试
<JacobZh> 正常
<bluek> 有人在用draftsight吗？
<JacobZh> 什么东西
<xushuang> 大家好
<xushuang> 刻意看到我打的中文吗
<kk> xushuang, 好.. .  ㍥ 
<bluek> 我眼睛瞎了，什么也看不到！
<bluek> 奶奶的，看来什么事都得要靠自己
<JacobZh> kk 你的字后面都有方框
<kk> JacobZh, 我的字有一个盒子后面呢？  ㍥ 
<JacobZh> 怎么回事
<xhh> JacobZh:
<xhh> JacobZh: 那是是当前时间
<xhh> 13点
<JacobZh> 奥，
<^{^> hi all
<xhh> JacobZh: 你可能没设置utf8编码吧
<JacobZh> 我的是手机，显示不出来
<kk> ^{^, 好.. .  ㍥ 
<JacobZh> kk 你在论坛里叫啥
<kk> JacobZh, 我没有听说过这样的事情之前。  ㍥ 
<JacobZh> 什么事情
<JacobZh> 方框？
<xhh> JacobZh: kk 是个机器人，别欺负他啦 :)
<JacobZh> xxh 唉，谢谢你先，我说怎么看它说话这么别扭
<JacobZh> xxh 你知道这样的机器人怎么写吗
<xhh> JacobZh: 看下github贡献的http://hubot.github.com/ 吧
<kk> xhh ⇪ t: HUBOT
<xhh> JacobZh: 有irc的插件
<AndroUser2> kk, adios
<kk> AndroUser2, 那再见了。  ㍥ 
<AndroUser2> kk, amigo
<AndroUser2> xhh 谢谢了，我去看看那代码
<spure> 我编译gimp2.8 ./configure 提示   configure: error: Package requirements (babl >= 0.1.10) were not met:
<spure> No package 'babl' found
<spure> 有人能告诉我怎么解决吗
<lainme_> spure: 安装babl的开发包。带-dev字样的
<spure> 用新立德？
<lainme> spure: 随便。装了就行
<spure> 我用apt装的但是提示找不到 babl-dev
<lainme> spure: 应该前面还有lib，按babl这个名字找
<spure> 是的，我找到了，谢谢你
<stock-cn> imadper: 在吗，老大，我找到原因可能
<stock-cn> imadper: 我刚在家也不能连接成功，但是，我把firestarter关掉，就成功了好像
<stock-cn> imadper: 而且现在可以访问youtube.com了
<stock-cn> imadper: 好兴奋阿
<stock-cn> 后天周一去公司试试，看关掉防火墙是否可以
<imadper> stock-cn: .... 厉害..
<imadper> stock-cn: 额, 我都没想到这东西, 耽误你这么久.... 惭愧...
<stock-cn> imadper: 怪不得那天在公司里ssh也不行哦
<imadper> stock-cn: 恩, 那等你回公司之后试试看, 哪个好用你就用那个吧
<imadper> XwinX: 私聊, 大佬~
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 11.10 • 请教docky安装后运行不成功问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374948 运行docky后显示下面的信息： [Info 13:44:51.041] Docky version: 2.2.0 bzr docky r1808 ppa [Info 13:44:51.050] Kernel version: 3.0.0.19 [Info 13:44:51.051] CLR version: 2.0.50727.1433 Missing method System.Type::op_Inequality(Type,Type) in assembly /usr/ …
<XwinX> yunfan:
<spure> 新手，编译提示“Could not find PyGTK 2.10.4 or newer“” 这个怎么解决，大家帮忙看看
<lainme> spure: 装啊……没有pygtk
<stock-cn> imadper: 谢谢你阿
<imadper> stock-cn: 不客气, 等我赞够钱入市, 就该请教你了~
<spure> 怎么装，我apt-get install pygtk ,他提示找不到
<yunfan> XwinX: 杂？
<XwinX> yunfan: 没杂
<stock-cn> imadper: 没问题。这样说来，公司以前对我通讯的监控，应该是在电信服务器上有名堂哦
<stock-cn> imadper: 否则，我电脑防的还算比较严
<imadper> stock-cn: 不是, 你发包出去只要不加密, 都会被监控到的. 你电脑再安全也没用
<lainme> spure: 包名可以不是这个，搜python-gtk
<imadper> stock-cn: 他们只要在网关那里过滤每个数据包就可以了. 现在你走vpn或者ssh, 发出去的包是密文, 他们截取到了也不知道内容
<spure> 好像可以了，谢谢你了
<soiamso> spure: download babl
<sign> who
<stock-cn> imadper: 好的，谢谢了。这下终于有安全感了，哈哈哈
<stock-cn> imadper: 感觉速度还挺快的
<imadper> stock-cn: 不用客气. 你用的ssh还是vpn? 不过两个都是日本的, 速度差不多
<stock-cn> imadper: 用的是vpn
<stock-cn> imadper: 全局代理感觉更可靠阿，我不只是用浏览器哦
<imadper> stock-cn: 恩, vpn不一定是全局, 要看route的
<imadper> stock-cn:  natstat -r
<imadper> stock-cn: netstat -r
<stock-cn> imadper: http://pastebin.com/rsReMWX7
<stock-cn> imadper: 我用一段时间试试，如果安全我以后自己也买一个
<imadper> stock-cn: 我的不是买的, 是申请的, ssh才是我买的.
 * lainme segment fault, segment fault, segment fault
<stock-cn> imadper: 你不是两个吗
<stock-cn> imadper: 申请的能免费用多久呢？
<imadper> stock-cn: 恩, 日本的那个貌似不限期随意用
<imadper> stock-cn: 另外那个, 每月限制300mb流量
<stock-cn> imadper: 不会吧，这么好吗
<stock-cn> imadper: 我能申请一个吗
<imadper> stock-cn: 日本的那个我不是很确定, 因为网站是日文的, 我注册都用了好久时间
<stock-cn> imadper: 你学日语的吗，怎么都是日本的东西
<imadper> stock-cn: 日本网速快... 我看不懂的...
<Cherrot> imadper: 神马？VPN
<stock-cn> imadper: 哦，我也想申请一个
<imadper> stock-cn: 我给你找下网址
<imadper> Cherrot: 恩
<stock-cn> imadper: 好的，谢谢
<lainme> roylez: ^
<imadper> stock-cn: tsunagarumon.com/entry/
<stock-cn> imadper: 似乎不要输入密码哦
<stock-cn> imadper: 只是输入email
<imadper> stock-cn: 密码在他给你发的邮件里
<imadper> stock-cn: 你一会儿看看就知道了~
<stock-cn> imadper: 看到了，服务器地址和你的一样吗
<imadper> stock-cn: 应该一样吧, 邮件里貌似也有服务器地址, 你看一下?
<imadper> stock-cn: 49.212.48.199  49.212.0.54 有这么两个服务器, 你随便选吧...
<stock-cn> imadper: 似乎我邮件里没看到说明哦
<imadper> stock-cn: 49.212.48.199   49.212.0.54.. 这两个应该都行吧... 我也看不懂日文, 找起来费劲, 不确定是这两个
<stock-cn> imadper: 收到另一封邮件了，有说明，谢谢！！！！！！
<imadper> stock-cn: 不用客气~
 * lainme 还有懂fortran的么
<stock-cn> lainme: 以前在windows下用过，linux下也行吗
<mosesofmason> http://rthk.hk/rthk/news/expressnews/20120519/news_20120519_55_841613.htm
<kk> mosesofmason,啥网址y 陳 光 誠 據 報 已 抵 機 場 　 傳 將 赴 紐 約
<windwhinny> 12.04把eeepc笔记本睡眠问题解决了嘛?
<lainme> stock-cn: 那个，module里定义的可分配数组，在其他函数里进行分配，是不是要加save才能不被自动释放
<soiamso> lainme: 遗留项目？
<lainme> soiamso: 不是……
<stock-cn> lainme: 大一的事后学过，早忘了
<stock-cn> imadper: http://pastebin.com/rsReMWX7
<soiamso> lainme: 现实中很少碰到？
<stock-cn> imadper: 你看网关是否支持全局代理阿
<lainme> soiamso: 好吧……我以前不save都可能。这次稍微改了点程序，悲剧了……
<soiamso> lainme: 没有用版本管理？
<imadper> stock-cn: 恩, 现在是, 如果你不做什么奇怪的事情的话, 应该不用再动他了
<lainme> soiamso: 有啊
<soiamso> lainme: 找回最后一个可用版本
<lainme> soiamso: ……就是要加功能啊。s
<stock-cn> imadper: 好的
<soiamso> lainme: 可以用其他语言实现
<lainme> soiamso: 没时间了
<stock-cn> imadper: 还有，如果我家的无线路由器别人能破解无线信号，是否能拦截到我的信息了？
<soiamso> lainme: 你会什么语言？
<imadper> stock-cn: 能拦截到加密之后的信息. 是密文, 不知道你在干嘛
<stock-cn> imadper: 那就好
<lainme> soiamso: 会什么都没用。在这件事完成前不可能重写
<stock-cn> imadper: 这下终于放心好多了
<soiamso> lainme: fotran 是一个模块，还是自己写的？
<imadper> stock-cn: 恩, 我也觉得你可以放心了. 你先试试, 看看下个月开会他还能不能点你的名
<lainme> soiamso: 自己写的
<lainme> 估计是优化过头了
<stock-cn> imadper: 嗯
<stock-cn> imadper: 真实神奇哦，vpn在本地是用什么加密阿？怎么直接在网卡设置里配置好VPN就可以了
<imadper> stock-cn: 也是tsl. 设置网关, 把所有的包加密, 然后转发到日本的服务器, 解密之后再发到你原本想法送的地方
<imadper> stock-cn: 然后返回的包也是先发送到日本的那个服务器, 她加密, 然后再转发到你的电脑上, 解密
<soiamso> lainme: debug 才是写程序的主要任务
<soiamso> lainme: fotran 现在主要用在课程设计？
<lainme> soiamso: 没。
<imadper> stock-cn: 对了, 你的高级选项里, 要选中mppe. mppe向来是被认为安全信道的, 也经常被商业应用于防治窃听. 肯定安全的.
<soiamso> lainme: 还有什么领域在用？
<lainme> soiamso: 科学计算
<soiamso> lainme: 主要是因为大数支持？
<lainme> soiamso: 各种乱七八糟的原因
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ 鈴音姐
<soiamso> lainme: 导致国内还用
<lainme> CyrusYzGTt: hello
<lainme> soiamso: 国外也用
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ hello
<stock-cn`> imadper: 我已经换了我自己的帐号了，你的帐号你可以自己用了
<CyrusYzGTt> 掛IRC,出去逛街找 叫雞的地方
<imadper> stock-cn: ok
<stock-cn> imadper: 刚才突然vpn又连接失败了
<imadper> stock-cn: 额, 这个, 可能不是很稳定吧
 * lainme 终于好了
<imadper> stock-cn: 现在能看出来, 你是走的vpn
<imadper> stock-cn:  stock-cn (~user@vpn02.tsunagarumon.com) has joined channel #ubuntu-cn
<stock-cn> imadper: 都是我的防火墙搞得鬼，firestarter常常关掉后又自动打开
<lainme> soiamso: 解决了。有个函数里的变量没加指针声明，结果把已分配的全局变量给冲掉了。虽然为什么会冲掉不知道，大概和优化有关
<imadper> stock-cn: 卸载了吧...
<stock-cn> imadper: 没必要用防火墙吗
<imadper> stock-cn: 等下,  可以添加规则, 把vpn加上去吧? 不过我没用过, 你可以问下别人这个
<stock-cn> imadper: 好
<XwinX> adam8157: 你用kvm吗?
<XwinX> gfrog:
<imadper> xw
<kk> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 怎样解包zImage，这个方法怎么不行啊!!!! http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374957 需要解包的是android的zImage 我先获编译器 sudo apt-get install gcc-4.5-arm-linux-gnueabi 然后安装realpath工具 sudo apt-get install realpath 然后以root来运行 sudo su 接着解包zImage sudo ./unpack-initramfs zImage …
<zjhxmjl> topic
<zjhxmjl> 有人在哇？
<kk> 新 新立得和软件源 • 12.04如何安装firefox 3版本？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374958 因为特别的原因，需要降低版本，但是下的deb包安装时是打开软件中心，而软件中心的是11，如何解决这个问题 以前安装deb时直接装就行了 统计信息: 发表于 由 ubuntu606 — 2012-05-19 15:59
<yunfan> XwinX: tnnd 搞个vm最少也要支持 goto if else do loop
<XwinX> yunfan: ?
<yunfan> XwinX: 搞了个ircbot 装了个简单的vm 结果就差个if else 这种编译型没支持 火大
<yunfan> XwinX: 当初我真应该花力气学下编译
<XwinX> ?
<yunfan> 算了 看书去
<z234234> XwinX: hi
<stock-cn> firestarter对VPN的阻挡还真不知道怎么解开哦
<z234234> \b: hi
<\b> z234234: hi
<z234234> \b: ftp软件容易写吗？
<user88881> 纳尼？
<z234234> 想自己写个能传输文件的东东
<\b> z234234:  就实现个协议很简单, 但要写好,也不容易
<z234234> \b: 额，写最简便，能实现文件传输就行，
<z234234> 貌似有点思路了
<soiamso> z234234: protobuf
<yunfan> z234234: ftp要两个端口 麻烦 不如自己整个山寨的 类似 tftp算了
<z234234> soiamso: 哦，
<z234234> yunfan: 嗯，
<z234234> 没学过关于这方面的内容，感
<soiamso> z234234: 可以像 bt 那样，两段，第一段 发送 digest, 第二段才是实际传输
<z234234> soiamso: 嗯
<z234234> soiamso: 目录和文件的信息是怎么查看的？
<z234234> 怎么查看磁盘上的文件信息
<z234234> 比如win下怎么获得的目录和文件位置？
<pocoyo> z234234: ?
<z234234> pocoyo: 在cmd或shell下用dir或ls看到的信息是怎么搞出来的？
<pocoyo> z234234: 不知道
<\b> z234234:  posix 下用 opendir / readdir 之类的
<\b> z234234:  win 下也有对应的 C API,   查 msdn
<z234234> \b: 哦
<z234234> \b: win的磁盘名能任意命名吗？
<\b> z234234: 什么意思?
<z234234> \b: 不用c d e f之类的，就随便命名，如 today ham wat
<jlzhang> z234234: 应用程序调用公共的库有问题吧?
<z234234> jlzhang: 哦，
<\b> z234234: 呃 ,  windows 下用的其实是虚拟设备的各字.    叫成 c: d: e: 之类的, 只是兼容 dos   以及早先时候的 windows
<\b> 名字
<z234234> \b: 哦，
<\b> z234234:  但如果换我写程序,  不想为各个操作系统写一些专用的代码.  还是调用公共的 api, 比较好, 写起来也轻松
<z234234> \b: 哦，
<\b> z234234: 你在写什么?
<z234234> \b: 额，在想怎么写个很简单的传文件的东东
<z234234> \b: 传文件有啥函数？如果用read write的话，文件名
<\b> z234234:  如果写最简单的, 开个 TCP ,  发个文件名, 再发个文件长度,   把文件原模原样的扔过去不就行了...
<z234234> \b: 接收这边咋弄？用open建一个文件，然后把接收的数据放这个文件里就行？
<namoamitabuddha> 谁用 eMule 的
<\b> z234234:  你用的是 C ?     如果是 C 还不如用   fopen ..   还帯 buffer
<z234234> \b: 哦，
<user88881> namoamitabuddha: 我用emule
<user88881> namoamitabuddha: 咋啦？
<stardiviner> user88881: you got a punch
<stardiviner> user88881: hi, punch, pants
<z234234> \b: copy指令是怎么写的？也是用这种方法吗？
<user88881> stardiviner: 啥？
<\b> z234234: 哪个 copy 指令?
<z234234> \b: cmd下的copy或 shell下的cp
<namoamitabuddha> user88881: 在搞 UPnP
<\b> z234234:  打开文件, 读这件, 写文件,  关毕文件.    现在的文件系统还没复杂到 copy on write (意义也不大).
<user88881> namoamitabuddha: 也没啥用了，emule最近被gfw干扰了，下载不力
<\b> 关闭
<namoamitabuddha> user88881: 就是搞一个 HighID
<namoamitabuddha> user88881: BT 比较快？
<user88881> namoamitabuddha: 各有用途啦，不好说
<user88881> namoamitabuddha: 搞个highid很简单啊，外网ip就行，内网的就映射一下
<namoamitabuddha> user88881: 端口映射我搞不来，我是用 UPnP。刚才搞不好，现在 OK 了
<z234234> \b: win下怎么让程序开机自运行的？修改注册表？
<\b> z234234:  俢改注册表/放到开始菜单的 start 目录
<\b> z234234:   或者挂到别的程序上
<z234234> \b: 如果用c的话，怎么修改？有函数可用吗？
<\b> z234234: 注册表?
<z234234> \b: 嗯
<\b> z234234:  当然有, 查 msdn  ...   叫什么  ....Register() 什么的, 还有个 Ex 版本.   具体各字我记不清了
<z234234> \b: 嗯
<\b> z234234: 如果是配置文件的话, 可以把 .ini 映射到注册表上 (因为读写 .ini 那两个函数用起来简单)
<z234234> \b: exe文件
<bluek> 大家好我是新来的，问一个问题哈
<bluek> wps for linux我关注有一段时间了，我不喜欢内测的，当然也没拿到内测码。我所关心的是：一：要钱不？二：开源不？
<\b> wps 还活着?
<bluek> 哈哈，还活着啊
<bluek> 活得挺好，我支持wps
<bluek> 支持国产
<stardiviner> bluek: 我也支持国产,只是支持国产的人,不是wps
<bluek> stardiviner, 哦哦
<stardiviner> bluek: 我好像记得你,你是那个女厕所门口的变态
<stardiviner> -.-...
<stardiviner> bluek: 失误,打错了,不是说你
<z234234> \b: 该去吃晚饭了，一天没吃饭了，bye
<\b> z234234: bye 我也回家烧饭去
<soiamso> bluek:  也就是一些过时的营销手段而已，学m$  搞泄漏，内测，估计市场部的人没有在开源社区混过。
<bluek> soiamso, 我只喜欢免费的东西，收接的谈不起来。开源的收费的也不要。当然开源更好啦，不开源的免费的也可以接受。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 小菜鸟求帮助。。安装sdk时找不到home下的.bashrc http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374960 我按照这个解压后输入.~/.bashrc或者其他命令 就这样，到底怎么办？怎么安装sdk，我是储存在/home/patcher/android-sdk-linux里的 统计信息: 发表于 由 acrophobia — 2012-05-19 17:35
<soiamso> bluek: 响个人推销一个可能为公司带来附加值而免费获取的平台，这种手段不恰当。
<bluek> soiamso, 我们估且不谈金山公司的营销手段，我觉得wps在linux上面很有市场，相当的。
<soiamso> bluek: 开源的重要盈利方式就是销售服务以及额外服务，重点是及时铺开，快速铺开，抢占用户。
<bluek> soiamso, 因为odt格式只适合for linux的朋友，还有，openoffice排版好了的东西到了word上面就面目全非了。wps这么做是为了抢占大量的用户
<soiamso> bluek: 没有用户就没有市场，自己把自己搞死，跟nokia一个德行
<bluek> soiamso, 那是肯定的，我相信wps的未来。不过wps 如果有英文版的就更好了。
<soiamso> bluek: 但是市场推广手段，却与目标不一致，估计CEO 可以换了
<stardiviner> 用户也并非像想象中的那么聪明,有时愚蠢的要死
<bluek> soiamso, 这些问题都不是我所关心的问题，我所关心的是能给我带来方便。
<stardiviner> 所以用户没有选择一个产品,并非全部归与产品的问题
<soiamso> stardiviner: 在社区搞泄漏，内测，就是不懂风俗。fedora 每一个版本都是测试版。。。。
<bluek> stardiviner, 基本上，win上面的软件都是带有强势的推销模式，很霸道的广告弹出以及捆绑就让我们受不了
<bluek> soiamso, 企业都是自私的，他们不可能像linux那样，直接开源，身后有一大堆的追寻者，强大的程序员以及黑客都是后盾。
<stardiviner> bluek: 但是你们还是用啊, 你不用不就行了,你朋友给你发不支持的,格式,就叫他重发.只是你不做,或者因为难而不肯去做.
<XwinX> stardiviner: wps4linux 发布了?
<soiamso> XwinX: 早泄
<bluek> stardiviner, 至少我没有用。
<stardiviner> XwinX: 我压根没用过啥office,我只用vim编辑
<XwinX> stardiviner: 嗯, 但有个office也不错啊
<stardiviner> bluek: 你不用word, wps? 360 ? QQ ?
<XwinX> soiamso: 泄到哪里了?
<soiamso> XwinX: 社区
<bluek> stardiviner, 大哥，360是什么？
<stardiviner> XwinX: office通常很大,我不用,省了/ 空间,反正一直vim的王道
<XwinX> soiamso: 哦,好用吗?
<bluek> stardiviner, 我用的是eva，我这边可以用。你们可不可以用我就不知道了。除了eva还有别的东西啊。至少我不用流氓软件
<soiamso> XwinX: 讨厌内测，就让它傻去吧。
<XwinX> stardiviner: 嗯,我偶尔会用到
<stardiviner> bluek: 金山也是, 多的去了,你肯定用, 我也用, 但是我做不到就不说, 如果我不用QQ,同学要找我聊QQ,我就告诉他们,邮件我,或者gtalk,我不用QQ.
<XwinX> soiamso: 呵呵
<XwinX> soiamso: 金山以前就是这样把自己搞死的, windows 版本新出来的时候, 防盗版做的太好
<bluek> stardiviner, 金山流氓不流氓我还真的不知道，我一直没用过这个软件，纯dos下的除外。
<soiamso> XwinX: 很多用发行版的都会报bug, 内测也就说，你别想报了。
<XwinX> soiamso: 结果大家就转 ms office 了
<XwinX> soiamso: 商业公司和社会开发本来就风格不一样嘛
<soiamso> XwinX: 主要金山这公司没有提供真正的服务，也就卖copy.
<XwinX> /社会/社区/s
<stardiviner> 就像QQ就是因为用户基础在哪里,你敢放弃你的同学,朋友 ? 我敢,我一年半不和他们聊QQ了,真的有联系的人会给我邮件,不联系的人就说明我们本来就关系不好,所以没必要为他们逗留
<XwinX> soiamso: 嗯
<soiamso> XwinX: m$ 等着在 win server 把钱赚回来。
<XwinX> soiamso: 啥意思?
<soiamso> XwinX: 销售策略不行，香港人太自大了
<XwinX> soiamso: 没听明白
<bluek> soiamso, 我只用过古老的wps，那个时候要ucdos，里面也只是批处理如wt,wb.不过我偶尔会用用cced
<bluek> 吃饭去了哦
<XwinX> stardiviner: QQ  不是有 webqq 了嘛, 偶尔用用也不错啊, 只是那个 web 搞得太复杂
<stardiviner> XwinX: 我还是比较喜欢邮件,况且我用的是firefox,开flash和webqq时内存都很高,极容易卡死....
<soiamso> XwinX: 先吧你领到 m$ os, 然后销售能赚钱的东西。wps 这么多年还没有吸取这个教训
<bluek> web qq 太牛比了，什么时候让腾讯再弄一个系统，所有的图标全是企鹅，从胖小瘦，从小到大，从白到黑。
<XwinX> stardiviner: 所以说偶尔用嘛
<stardiviner> XwinX: 确实
<bluek> soiamso, 同感，我每次玩开心网的时候收收菜，风扇就开始提高速度了
<XwinX> stardiviner: 而且 web qq 不是 flash 实现的吧
<XwinX> soiamso: 嗯
<soiamso> XwinX: 例如，先把 ubuntu 搞得很出名，然后印 ubuntu tee, 价格比普通tee贵。
<stardiviner> bluek: 你可以去为腾讯工作,工资待遇好,还有00后小美眉叫你
<XwinX> soiamso: 嗯
<bluek> stardiviner, 我连好坏话都分不清，我怎么跟你沟通呢？
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 求助！怎么使用Win8的系统引导来引导Ubuntu，详情在内 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374963 我本是Win7，Win8双系统的，开机时是用的Win8引导的，觉得引导界面很不错，最近几天心血来潮，去官网下了个Ubuntu 12.04,对着教程用Easybcd安装的，就是这个教程:http://www.cnblogs.co …
<stardiviner> bluek: 我是说真的,我没有说腾讯这个混蛋是不好的,我只是不喜欢,我知道腾讯这个公司挺大,所以进去待遇自然好,
<bluek> 打错了，是你
<bluek> stardiviner, 腾讯欢迎你
<user88881> 不，腾讯是坏蛋
<bluek> stardiviner, 你进去可以把qq开发得更过度点。再占用客户的资源，再copy点别人的东西泡MM
<stardiviner> bluek: 我不喜欢傻逼的女人
<stardiviner> bluek: 不是傻逼,是二逼
<bluek> stardiviner, 我看你挺喜欢的。
<bluek> stardiviner, 你连好坏话都分不清。应该喜欢
<stardiviner> bluek: 要是脱掉裤子送上门,我就送她们拖把柄,一边自己玩去
<namoamitabuddha> 谁了解 UPnP
<bluek> namoamitabuddha, 你想做无线网桥还是想干嘛？
<stardiviner> XwinX: 我没说webqq是flash实现啊... 我只是说这两个东西都挺占用内存..
<XwinX> stardiviner: 哦
<namoamitabuddha> bluek: p2p download
<XwinX> stardiviner: 现在内存不值钱,加点吧
<stardiviner> 难道是我打错了? 没理由啊,我回看了一下的
<stardiviner> XwinX: 懒得换, 要考虑这考虑那的,还不如看集动漫来的实际
<bluek> namoamitabuddha, 电驴，知道了，你是想高id
<XwinX> stardiviner: 呵呵, 我到是不讨厌 web 上的 QQ
<stardiviner> namoamitabuddha: 有文档的啊,搜索应该有的啊
<bluek> namoamitabuddha, 高id要做端口映射的吧？貌似……
<XwinX> stardiviner: QQ 最大毛病是他对他的 UI 太自信了,什么平台都要搞成一样的
<bluek> namoamitabuddha, 吃饭去了，朋友叫了。。。
<namoamitabuddha> bluek: 恩，这东西刚接触
<XwinX> stardiviner: 结果在非win系统上, QQ 变得很难看
<namoamitabuddha> bluek: 以前从来不用。
<bluek> google
<stardiviner> XwinX: 还是喜欢IRC, QQ 就是一个垃圾,一个很富有营养的垃圾
<XwinX> stardiviner: 你这就愤青了吧
<stardiviner> google 绝对不是不作恶,只是别人说的而已
<XwinX> stardiviner: irc 有些功能就是比不上 qq 啊
<XwinX> stardiviner: 视频通话, irc 可以吗?
<stardiviner> XwinX: 愤青其实没什么, 况且没有谁多了解愤青,就像不知道Gay和trans的区别,
<XwinX> stardiviner: 我不知道
<stardiviner> XwinX: 你让QQ实现IRC可以吗? 你让一个女人有小鸡鸡可以吗?
<stardiviner> 这就是为什么有的软件功能越来越多,但是真正做的好的功能却没有,
<stardiviner> Unix的哲学就很好
<XwinX> stardiviner: 不可以啊,所以2个各有优点嘛
<XwinX> stardiviner: unix 的哲学是什么?
<stardiviner> XwinX: 是啊,
<stardiviner> 我没说他没优点,只是我不喜欢,我在前面说了的啊
<user88881> 要说功能，xmpp这个协议似乎很好吧？
<XwinX> stardiviner: 那我说 QQ 有他自己的优点没说错吧
<stardiviner> XwinX: 拼装,部件只实现需要的一部分功能,然后组合
<user88881> im软件不能互通，必定没有前途，所以现在国外大部分im软件开始支持那个xmpp这个协议了
<stardiviner> XwinX: 我又没说你错,纠结
<XwinX> stardiviner: 哦
<stardiviner> 我的话就那么容易让你误会?
<XwinX> stardiviner: emacs 怎么解释?
<stardiviner> XwinX: emacs实现了他基本的功能啊,后来的都是加上去的,但是你安装emacs的时候是不会自动给你安装的吧,都是你自己加的啊
<stardiviner> XwinX: 就像vim就是vim,要其他功能就自己下载安装插件
<imadper> stardiviner: 默认安装的emacs就可以聊irc, 也可以收发邮件了..
<stardiviner> 你没玩过linux么?
<stardiviner> 很怀疑
<imadper> stardiviner: 超过一个编辑器应该做的了
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: emacs 简直是操作系统。
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 没有驱动~
<XwinX> stardiviner: emacs 是一个缺少编辑器功能的操作系统
<stardiviner> imadper: 默认的python还可以print,可以input呢,你觉得python就多功能了?不是UNix哲学了?
<imadper> stardiviner: 胡搅蛮缠
<stardiviner> imadper: 二逼
<XwinX> stardiviner: 我对 linux 不是很熟,所以来这里请教嘛
 * lainme 以来就看到这么热闹的争论
<imtxc> imadper: 你的实习怎么样了?
<stardiviner> XwinX: 我前面只是说我讨厌QQ,我有说QQ哪里不好吗?讨厌就一定是说他功能不好?
<imadper> stardiviner: python实现了一个语言应有的东西, 我有说他不合适吗? 但是你刚才说emacs的功能都是后加上去的, 所以我才说他默认就已经有这样的功能了.
<imtxc> 在争论什么.
<imadper> imtxc: 不知道, 我只知道我被骂了~
<stardiviner> 语文要啥水平才能理解这种句子?
<imtxc> imadper: 被骂?
<imtxc> imadper: 什么意思?
<imadper> imtxc: 恩, `二逼`两个字我还是看懂了
<XwinX> stardiviner | XwinX: 还是喜欢IRC, QQ 就是一个垃圾,一个很富有营养的垃圾
<imtxc> imadper: 谁?.
<imadper> imtxc: stardiviner
<imtxc> imadper: 我刚来.
<imadper> imtxc: 我实习基本定下来了, 去红帽
<stardiviner> XwinX: 是啊,我没说他功能啥啥的怎么样吧?我只是讨厌QQ吧
<imtxc> imadper: 恭喜啊...
<XwinX> stardiviner: 哦
<stardiviner> XwinX: log可以为我作证
<kk> 新 窗口管理器 • 求教gnome3 下修改窗口边框颜色 怎么弄？配置文件在哪？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374964 如题~~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zsoftdevelop — 2012-05-19 18:18
<imadper> imtxc: 谢谢. 其实我对内核一窍不通, 面试也一塌糊涂..
<imtxc> imadper: 去了跟着大佬学呗.
<imadper> imtxc: 但是hr打电话说让我去实习, 只能说我运气好.
<imadper> imtxc: 恩, 是呀. 到时候你请我吃饭别忘了~ 麻婆豆腐盖饭~
<imtxc> imadper: 靠  你RH还不请我.
<imadper> imtxc: 靠, 我回去的时候还没挣到钱, 哪里来钱请你?
<XwinX> lerosua: 怎么跑这里来了?
<imtxc> imadper: 你们实习不是时薪嘛 我记得谁算的2W多呢
<imadper> imtxc: 一年吗?
<lerosua> XwinX:  东跑跑西跳跳
<imtxc> imadper: 一月啊
<imadper> imtxc: ..........................
<imadper> imtxc: 你疯了, 没救了........
<XwinX> lerosua: panel
<imtxc> imadper: 7*24*30
<imadper> imtxc: 实习一月两万多?
<XwinX> imadper: 我也想跟你去实习
<imtxc> XwinX: .
<imadper> XwinX: 大佬...  怎么可能那么多钱...
<XwinX> imtxc: 一个月2W啊
<imadper> XwinX: 要是实习两万多, 我一辈子实习都行呀
<imtxc> 都是大佬啊..
<XwinX> imadper: 所以实习好啊
<imtxc> 我最弱.
<imadper> XwinX: 关键是, 没有给那么多呀!!
<imadper> XwinX: adam是壕, 我又不是... cc adam8157
<imtxc> imadper: 我假请到了6月, 不知道倒是侯能不能毕业的事情处理完, 如果处理不完再请假,我估计公司就不愿意了.
<XwinX> 呵呵
<imtxc> imadper: 所以,我现在也面临着下岗.
<imadper> imtxc: 那你还不快去抄论文...
<imtxc> imadper: 论文完了,就是不知道学校倒是很会不会又冒出什么事情来.
<slucx> imtxc, 我现在都悲剧了，在外面出差没有回去交论文，就让别人代交，结果老师说，你不来我顶多给你一个中等
<slucx> NND
<imadper> imtxc: 那你自己去教务处问问, 看看还需要干啥~
<imadper> slucx: 肯定要回去的, 还要答辩, 你不答辩肯定要扣分吧
<imtxc> slucx: 不回去都可以,就不错了.
<slucx> imadper, 答辩肯定回去，还得几天
<slucx> imtxc, 中等啥概念你知道不？
<imtxc> slucx: imadper 我要是折腾到6月中旬我估计就下岗了.
<imtxc> slucx: 啥概念?
<namoamitabuddha> imtxc: 抄论文……
<slucx> imadper, 意思是说，说不定就没有学会
<imtxc> namoamitabuddha: 咋底
<imadper> imtxc: 要是毕业答辩都不让你去的公司, 大不了就别去了, 再去找了
<slucx> s/学会/学位
<XwinX> lerosua: 开发 panel 吧
<imadper> slucx: 中等这么低?
<lerosua> XwinX:  panel只一个工具条，你干嘛不开发
<XwinX> lerosua: 我不会嘛
<slucx> imadper, 我很“佩服”这个老师啊，我的论文根本不看，就这样说
<namoamitabuddha> 论文是抄的啊……
<lerosua> XwinX: 我也不会啊
<slucx> imadper, 说我没有亲自去交
<XwinX> lerosua: 你可以学啊
<imadper> slucx: 这都不行... 要是答辩没去, 给个中等还能接受...
<slucx> imadper, 答辩去不会延长学制的
<slucx> imadper, 答辩不去会延长学制的
<imadper> slucx: 是吗? 我们这里可以不答辩的~ 不是每个人都要答辩
<lerosua> XwinX:  直接用xfce4-panel不就得了
<slucx> imadper, 伤不起啊
<XwinX> lerosua: xfce4-panel 不太好看
<lerosua> XwinX: 记得在fvwm的时候还有fbpanel可以用哩
<XwinX> lerosua: 要支持全局菜单的
<slucx> XwinX, tint2
<XwinX> slucx: 什么?
<XwinX> slucx: 没用过
<lerosua> XwinX:  不是你说xfce-panel支持全局菜单嘛
<namoamitabuddha> fbpanel
<namoamitabuddha> 不错
<XwinX> lerosua: 是支持啊
<XwinX> lerosua: fbpanel 我就不知道了
<imadper> sl
<imadper> slucx: 是比较悲剧...
<slucx> imadper, 我感觉他是整我
<imtxc> imadper: rst 语法的链接怎么这么怪异?
<imadper> imtxc: 不用那东西, 我就用org还有markdown
<imadper> slucx: 他就是觉得不爽而已..
<imtxc> imadper: markdown弄成pdf的我一直没搞好
<imadper> imtxc: .... mkd2pdf
<imtxc> imadper: https://github.com/larrycai/kaiyuanbook 我用这个,总是出问题.
<kk> imtxc ⇪ t: larrycai/kaiyuanbook · GitHub
<imadper> imtxc: 不是流行用pandoc吗?
<slucx> imadper, 他的一时不爽可是我的四年啊
<imtxc> imadper: 这个用的就是pandoc
<imadper> slucx: 他不在乎你的..
<imadper> imtxc: 用mkd2pdf吧, 我每次都用这个
<imtxc> imadper: 来个我看看效果 有代码的
<imadper> imtxc: 没有...
<imtxc> imadper: 现做嘛.
<imadper> imtxc: 代码貌似直接无视
<imadper> imtxc: 我是说, 代码的效果没有
<imtxc> imadper: 呃 那不行.
<imadper> imtxc: 我就是用来搞简历而已
<imtxc> imadper: 哦啊,我是用来记笔记,然后隔一段时间弄成pdf.
<imadper> imtxc: 弄成pdf干嘛..
<imtxc> imadper: 一个一个分散的不爽.
<imadper> imtxc: orgmode不是更好
<imtxc> imadper: 这不还不会emacs嘛.
<imadper> imtxc: zim
<klose> imadper: 搞简历, 用latex好了
<imtxc> imadper: 现在还没把emacs配置的能跑顺当.
<imadper> imtxc: zim, 跟emacs无关, 个人wiki
<imadper> klose: 还不会
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: lshort-cn
<imadper> klose: markdown够了, 反正我就是去实习一下~
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 恩, 我去看看~
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 你真是好人, 知道我要中文版的... 这本就是那本什么 不是太长的letex教程 的中文版?
<imtxc> imadper: 我以为orgmode是emacs只有的呢
<imadper> imtxc: zim跟orgmode也无关... 是个个人wiki
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 额，很少有中国人喜欢看英语的吧？
<klose> imtex: orgmode好像就是emacs才有的吧, markdown倒是和emacs无关, 只是emacs支持比较好
<slucx> elisp实现这些比较方便
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 恩, 这倒是~
<stardiviner> namoamitabuddha: 我喜欢,所以Linux的locale绝对是en的
<^{^> hi all
<kk> ^{^, 好.. .  ㍪ 
<klose> slucx: lisp实现什么都优雅, 就是用的人太少
<stardiviner> 一个命令行下面显示的竟然是中文,这种混血的杂种模式,有点搞笑
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: Bye bye, Englishman.
<namoamitabuddha> klose: lisp 有个很严重的问题就是无类型。
<slucx> klose, 嗯，有时间一定要好好学下
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: 我到现在还没搞明白如何判断 UPnP 是否启用。
<slucx> namoamitabuddha, 如果有类型就不会那么优雅了
<Cherrot> namoamitabuddha: 有没有遇到这种问题： 我把U盘上的文件cp到硬盘某分区，然后 md5sum 的值竟然不一样……
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: 类型推断等等。
<namoamitabuddha> Cherrot: 设备问题。
<namoamitabuddha> Cherrot: 我有个 USB 口有问题的口就是这样的。
<Cherrot> namoamitabuddha: 哇……看来真的是这样子……  怎么我在遭受的一切你都遭遇过呢 ~
<Cherrot> namoamitabuddha: UPnP 检查一下端口不就知道了么？
<imadper> Cherrot: 大雄, 他就是未来的你, 穿时光机回来的
<namoamitabuddha> Cherrot: lsof?
<Cherrot> imadper: 内牛满面……
<Cherrot> namoamitabuddha: 那就不知道了~ 要是我就内网看一下绑定的端口，再用外网一台设备检测一下。。。
<imadper> Cherrot: ..
<^{^> 我有两台服务器  一台在电信 一个在网通
<^{^> 怎么做负载平衡
<imtxc> imadper: orgmode 帅啊,还能写幻灯片
<^{^> 我网站是用apache php mysql
<klose> namoamitabuddha: 你觉得类型最大的好处在哪里? 强类型最大的好处无非就是编译时检查, 而lisp根本不是编译型的语言
<imadper> imtxc: 恩, 我也是前两天才知道的
<namoamitabuddha> klose: 很难避免类型错误，而且无法察觉。
<klose> namoamitabuddha: 反过来说弱类型灵活的多
<namoamitabuddha> klose: 问题在于运行时会出现类型问题。
<namoamitabuddha> klose: 这样没有很大好处。
<namoamitabuddha> klose: 增加编码和调试难度
<klose> namoamitabuddha:那反过来说呢, 强类型的语言不可避免要频繁出现类型转换, 这时出问题的几率也很大, 带来的是逻辑的复杂性, 也不会减少出错的几率
<namoamitabuddha> klose: 你说出什么问题。
<klose> namoamitabuddha: 强制转换类型的错误阿
<namoamitabuddha> klose: 例如？
<XwinX> klose: 如果要频繁出现类型转换, 说明你的代码有很大的问题
<klose> XwinX: 那不是一样吗, 你觉得你会在弱类型的语言, 是用错类型, 那也是你自己的代码问题
<XwinX> klose: 如果你代码写的好,是很少要出现强制类型转换的
<XwinX> klose: 这和是不是强类型语言无关
<caleb-> 电脑和人脑都不需要类型转换啊
<namoamitabuddha> klose: 问题在于，很多问题出现在，有的时候需要嵌套 list，这些代码上的错误在无类型语言中无法进行检查。
<kk> 新 软件推荐 • 大家都是用什么BT下载工具呢？顺便求个BT站邀请码 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374967 目前在Arch下用transmission-cli，够用，不错。 学校限制每月流量……比较大的资源都不敢下，不过幸好还有ipv6是免费的。好心人给个六维、晨光、北邮人……whatever邀请码吧。 gujiaxi1 …
<klose> namoamitabuddha: 解释型的语言,你可以写一段调试一段吧, 这样很快就能看到你复杂的数据结构是不是真得和你想的一样
<namoamitabuddha> klose: 强类型语言也不是都是必须 compile
<XwinX> klose: 你用 python 吗?
<namoamitabuddha> klose: 因为过程是一等公民，太容易在其中犯错误了。
<XwinX> klose: 这玩意就是强类型的
<\b> XwinX:  写个 Base64 编码就要来回转换许多次... 读进来 Char  转换成  Word,   又转回 Char    (当然也可以用其它类型做 IO, Char  做 IO 比二进制的方便)
<namoamitabuddha> klose: 上次一个简单的 lisp 代码调试了我很久
<namoamitabuddha> klose: 本质上都是类型错误
<namoamitabuddha> klose: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/133893
<klose> XwinX: python需要在定义的时候指定变量类型吗?
<ofan> http://i.imgur.com/0KOqw.png
<XwinX> klose: 不要,隐式的
<XwinX> klose: 但类型就定死了
<namoamitabuddha> 类似 Haskell 的类型推断
<namoamitabuddha> XwinX: python 没有很好的 lambda
<XwinX> namoamitabuddha: 我很少用 python
<XwinX> namoamitabuddha: 有没有对我关系不大
<namoamitabuddha> XwinX: 像 C 这种弱类型还不是特别要紧，因为 C 中的 function 不像 lisp 是一等公民。
<XwinX> namoamitabuddha: 哦, lisp 根本不会
<XwinX> namoamitabuddha: 只会 C/C++
<namoamitabuddha> XwinX: C/C++ 不能把“过程抽象”作为参数传入。
<XwinX> namoamitabuddha: 嗯
<XwinX> namoamitabuddha: lambda 非常重要吗?
<XwinX> namoamitabuddha: 我只认为他是语法糖
<namoamitabuddha> XwinX: 正因为有了第一级过程，lambda 才变得有用。
<namoamitabuddha> XwinX: 至于是否“有用”，这很难说
<XwinX> namoamitabuddha: 哦
<LOL_> hi
<vic> arch iso 有个dual 是啥意思
<kk> LOL_, 好.. .  ㍫ 
<ljf> vic, 应该是可以选择安装32位或者64位吧
<\b> alvin_rxg: 下课了?
<alvin_rxg> 是
<namoamitabuddha> Universal Plug and Play: UPnP Error: CUPnPControlPoint::AddPortMapping: WAN Service not detected.
<namoamitabuddha> aMule
<namoamitabuddha> 怎么回事
<\b> alvin_rxg: 那本书 amule 上怎么说?
<namoamitabuddha> \b: ?
<\b> namoamitabuddha: ?
<namoamitabuddha> \b: 啥 amule
<alvin_rxg> \b: 只有第二版
<\b> namoamitabuddha:   我要下书,    国内论坛注册不来. 求别人帮我下
<alvin_rxg> \b: global 找到昨天那個 180MB的第三版了
<\b> alvin_rxg: 可能换个关键词
<\b> alvin_rxg: 国内应該有许多人有那个  125MB 的版本...
<alvin_rxg> \b: 只有4個資源，分別來自ar, dk, es, de。全歐洲的
<\b> ...
<\b> 欧洲的就算了....
<alvin_rxg> 不下？
<\b> 180MB?
<alvin_rxg> \b: 是的, 180MB, 3rd, 速度不錯
<\b> 那就下来看看吧
<alvin_rxg> \b: polizei 不會找來吧？
<\b> alvin_rxg: 如果你担心这个, 就别下了
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<alvin_rxg> 應該不會
<\b> alvin_rxg: 我再试试国内论坛
<namoamitabuddha> amule 搞不定啊
<\b> alvin_rxg: 偷书,  读书人的事,  能算偷吗
<namoamitabuddha> \b: 只要取了不该取的东西，就是偷。
<alvin_rxg> 回茴囘洄佪
<caleb-> copy != 偷
<\b> namoamitabuddha: 非彼无我,非我无所取
<caleb-> 偷 是 mv a b
<klose> namoamitabuddha: 我看了下你贴出的文件, 这个lisp有什么问题吗?
<\b> namoamitabuddha:  你活在这世上就是取, 就是偷...
<caleb-> copy 是 cp a b
<alvin_rxg> 丹麥的傢伙不錯啊，上傳就給 80kBps 的速度
<\b> ...
<namoamitabuddha> klose: 我忘记上次具体在哪里犯错误了，反正犯了很多类型错误。
<namoamitabuddha> klose: 我已经修复过了的。
<alvin_rxg> 我也慷慨點，給100kBps 上傳吧
<klose> namoamitabuddha: 我调试了下, 也没发觉问题阿
<seeker3b> 什么书要去偷？
<namoamitabuddha> klose: 没有问题的
<namoamitabuddha> klose: 我说当时调试了很长时间。
<namoamitabuddha> klose: 这种代码不复杂，但里面的类型错误很难发觉。
<namoamitabuddha> klose: 他不像C/C++那种类型错误，什么 float->int 什么的，我一下子很难说清楚。
<namoamitabuddha> klose: 正因为 lisp 的强大的灵活性才能写出这种代码。
<klose> namoamitabuddha: 比较讨厌的是把过程和变量搞糊涂了, 把某个变量当过程用了
<namoamitabuddha> klose: 这个在 common lisp 里面不会。
<namoamitabuddha> klose: 他有不同的 namespace
<namoamitabuddha> klose: 我觉得这个不是关键
<namoamitabuddha> klose: 关键的是，一个 pair 和一个 atom
<namoamitabuddha> klose: 还有有的时候是 promise 需要 force 去解封。
<namoamitabuddha> klose: 因为过程的灵活性
<namoamitabuddha> klose: 过程的灵活性 意味着 需要类型推断去避免错误。
<klose> namoamitabuddha: 但是反过来说, 你调试的时候能够看出他到底是pair, 还是atom, 修改还是比较简单的
<namoamitabuddha> klose: 问题在于，有的时候错误不是发生在1、2项
<\b> alvin_rxg:  我从来能不上传就不上传.... 最多开到 20 kB...
<namoamitabuddha> klose: 我上次记得搞到 fibonocci 数列的很后面才出错的
<alvin_rxg> \b: 大家都在等人 http://uploadpie.com/volxp
<\b> 这个...
<namoamitabuddha> klose: 你说的强类型语言是指那些？
<\b> 关键的那人没出现啊
<namoamitabuddha> klose: 哪些？
<klose> namoamitabuddha: java, C++
<klose> namoamitabuddha: 可能更确切指的是静态类型, 而不是强类型
<namoamitabuddha> klose: 这些不能算
<namoamitabuddha> klose: 他没有 type infering
<namoamitabuddha> klose: 那些语言里面 procedure 不是第一级过程，抽象层次可以说远低于 lisp。
<namoamitabuddha> klose: 应该拿 OCaml, Haskell 等等和 lisp 比较。
<alvin_rxg> \b: 這麼多人，似乎都是 20.5% ...
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 装了firestarter之后VPN网络老是不正常 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374968 装了firestarter之后，pptp 类型的VPN网络老是不正常。基本上是连不上，偶尔连上了也上不了网。按照网上http://www.fs-security.com/docs/vpn.php 这个帖子做，nm显示连接上了，但上不了网（浏览器QQ …
<klose> namoamitabuddha: haskell没学过, 只学过lisp和scheme
<klose> namoamitabuddha: haskell和lisp有什么不同?
<namoamitabuddha> klose: 强静态类型的语言。
<namoamitabuddha> klose: 而且纯函数式。
<namoamitabuddha> klose: 建议如果有时间先学下 OCaml 吧。
<namoamitabuddha> klose: 在 type infering 上这两个语言的精神是一致的。
<klose> namoamitabuddha: 没有setf之类的, 那状态改变完全用stream去模拟
<ofan> fp看lisp就行
<namoamitabuddha> klose: 有的，但是要在 IO Monad 里面。Monad 什么比较复杂，OCaml 这方面相对宽松。
<ofan> fp跟语言无关
<namoamitabuddha> klose: 这样你就知道我说的类型推断有多少强大。
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 写代码 goto 用的多么？
<ofan> 没用过
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 我不怎么明白 taocp 上的汇编怎么写的，光看第一卷我觉得太可怕了。
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: taocp当成数学书
<ofan> 不是教编程的
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: taocp 上，竟然描述算法也是用 goto 描述的
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 除了汇编外
<g0t3n> 有没有哪位了解ssh的pty的工作原理呢～ -。。-
<lainme> ofan: 好久不见
<ofan> lainme: 哇 好久不见
<namoamitabuddha> 还是继续搞 UPnP
<namoamitabuddha> Google 了半天没结果
<lainme> ofan: 期末了？
<ofan> lainme: 已经放假了
<lainme> ofan: 好快。。
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 用 aMule 不
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 用
<ofan> lainme: 恩
<ofan> 4个月小长假开始了
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 搞过 UPnP 么
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 搞过
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 我这里老提示 WAN not detected
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 咋会是啊
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 什么显示的
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: Universal Plug and Play: UPnP Error: CUPnPControlPoint::AddPortMapping: WAN Service not detected.
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 路由端开UPnP
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 开了
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 旁边 windows 机器在用
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 路由设置里应该能看到UPnP的状态
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 只能看见开了
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: ..amule最新了？
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 不是最新
<ofan> amule问题不少
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 升级
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 我觉得可能不是 aMule 问题
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 开个transmission试试upnp能不能连
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: upnpc -l
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: upnpc -l
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 有的时候显示 No IGD UPnP Device found on the network !
<alvin_rxg> amule 的 upnp 關了唄。它很重要嗎？
<namoamitabuddha> 开了，否则不会有那行提示。
<ofan> 没装这个
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 而且偶尔 aMule 能连上 UPnP
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: transmission 是 bt 的？
<ofan> en
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: linux 下算是比较好的？
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 我记得 ubuntu 是用那个？
<ofan> UPnP uses UDP port 1900 and TCP port 2869
<ofan> nc连一下
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 很好的
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 我先尝试下
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 还有utorrent
<alvin_rxg> µ
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 那个 upnpc 是 miniupnp
<_____aaaa> set
<_____aaaa> 断网断网，不给力啊
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: mldonkey 如何
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 没用过
<ofan> 界面实在太丑了，看一眼就卸了
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 那个只有 nc 界面
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 算了，太蛋疼
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 其他界面只是模拟了 nc
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 这就是所谓的 geek 的 UI
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: transmission 怎么测试
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 选项里开
<ofan> 看看就知道了，
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 网络里面已经默认选上了
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 12.04 unity thinkpad x200 启动过程，请帮我分析一下！！感谢！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374969 配置：ｘ２００　4G 500GHD 12.04 UNITY 3.3.6 ape ． 安装了thinkfan ,tp_smapi ，运行正常，thinkpad APS 也正常，面板无显示图标． 系统启动要100秒左右，运行 dmesg 显示3 …
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 测试端口是已关闭。
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: ..
<ofan> 换个路由试试？
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 阿，windows 好好的
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: iptables 可都关着哦
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 你说的是端口映射还是 UPnP?
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 不就是端口映射
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: UPnP 的端口是随机获取的吧
<ofan> 不是 固定的
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 我看见 windows 里面的 eMule 的端口好像是三万多
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 那是amule的端口
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: o
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 那是不是被独占了？
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: ..你找本网络的书看，tcp/ip什么的
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 那些知识我只要简单了解下，没时间去学。
<freeayu1> 最近你们读什么书了
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 简单说了，你肯定会细问
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 好吧
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 那你告诉我 nc 怎么测试
<ofan> nc 192.168.1.1 1234
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 很快就断了
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 哦，我改成我自己的网关IP了
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: nc -v
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: connection refused
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 那就是没开端口
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: nmap 是不是能测试开了几个端口来着？
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 可以
<ofan> 睡觉去了，打了一晚上D3,撑不住了
<vic> btrfs  现在够稳定了吗‘
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 53开了
<namoamitabuddha> vic: no
<namoamitabuddha> \b: 有好书
<namoamitabuddha> \b: 例如 THE ART OF COMPUTER PROGRAMMING
<\b> namoamitabuddha: 那个和 assembly 什么关系.... 最多范例代码用它自己设计的指令
<namoamitabuddha> \b: 那上面不是说一种机器语言学会了接着学自然不难了
 * slucx 找到了
 * slucx 花了我7个积分啊
 * slucx 以前我还得借书的时候木有珍惜啊
<namoamitabuddha> \b: 阿，你把那里面的代码理解为范例代码？
<\b> namoamitabuddha:  我习惯这么叫, 不必咬文嚼字
<MeaCulpa> .
<imtxc> 为什么论坛总是登录不了.
 * MeaCulpa 最近我开机总是被要求跑fsck... 关机关的太猛?
<namoamitabuddha> \b: 问题在于他还要用那代码做算法分析，而不是简单的供参考的代码例子。
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 硬盘撑不住了
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 怎么把Ulity界面的边栏去了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374975 还是喜欢10.04以前的那种界面。。 求解12.04怎么回到10.04的界面。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 Prism — 2012-05-19 21:01
<imtxc> imadper: http://modioyo.appspot.com/2011/11/24/emacs-24-font.html 看看这个配置舒服.
<kk> imtxc ⇪ t: Emacs 24 Monaco + 文泉驿微米黑中英混排字体配置 - modi's Micolog
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 我以前是直接按电源，靠ACPI, 后来这两年比较温柔，init 0
<MeaCulpa> imadper: shutdown 之类的从来不用，哈哈
<imadper> MeaCulpa: ......
<imadper> imtxc: 没看出好哪儿去..
<\b> MeaCulpa: 我也是按 power off  , 靠acpi :)
<imadper> imtxc: 跟我的差不多... 但是我的字体更大一写
<namoamitabuddha> 我 power off 定制到 suspend to ram 了
<imtxc> imadper: 字体啊,我调了好久,还是中英文对不齐.
<imadper> imtxc: 随便了, 看得过去就行了
<imadper> imtxc: 纠结在这里没意思的
<imtxc> imadper: 我有心理疾病
<imadper> ...
<imtxc> imadper: 总觉得不爽..
<imadper> imtxc: 强迫症..
<imtxc> imadper: 对 就是这么个词.
<MeaCulpa> imadper: \b 这样的问题就是很多应用如果没有纳入init系统，或者该发行版的调度系统，会有问题
<imadper> imtxc: 所有人都有的..
<MeaCulpa> imadper: \b 我这里还是有不少此类应用的，比如dropbox, X, mldonkey
<namoamitabuddha> imtxc: 看看 taocp 就爽了
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 以后直接拔电源..
<\b> MeaCulpa:  我的问题只是最多 amarok 不会保存我的 playlist 的改动.
<MeaCulpa> imadper: ... ext4不行
<imtxc> namoamitabuddha: 没看那本书呢还,我等写完.
<MeaCulpa> 我以前reiser从没此类问题
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 换ext2
<MeaCulpa> imadper: ...去
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: ext4 经不起拔电源
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: ？
<namoamitabuddha> imtxc: 是不是写不完了？
<imtxc> namoamitabuddha: 应该可以.
<namoamitabuddha> imtxc: 我看到他 1997年估计还要 15年
<imadper> 明天日环食
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: ext4有人关了journal跑么？
<imadper> 大家有兴趣吗?
 * MeaCulpa ext4有人关了journal跑么？
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 你关 journal 的？
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: 没关
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 到现在第四卷还没出完
<namoamitabuddha> imtxc: 到现在第四卷还没出完
 * MeaCulpa 以后哪天硬盘挂了换jfs试试看...
<namoamitabuddha> imtxc: 有的时候过分追求极致，不好。
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: ->ntfs
<imtxc> namoamitabuddha: 你先读吧 ....
<imtxc> namoamitabuddha: 这就叫强迫症.
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • Synaptics触摸板的多点触控驱动在哪里有下？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374978 在官网上没找到。。。 想使用更多手势。 统计信息: 发表于 由 凌云七风 — 2012-05-19 21:12
<stock-cn> happyaron: 你好
<stock-cn> happyaron: 我firestarter打开后，vpn就上不了网
<stock-cn> imadper: 一个帐号连续联网一个小时，就会短线几分钟
<stock-cn> imadper: 断线几分钟
<imadper> stock-cn: 是吗? 这个我倒是没注意...
<imadper> stock-cn: 可能是免费帐号的限制?
<imadper> stock-cn: 你先用用看, 安全不, 要是觉得安全, 可以从 ofan 那里买vpn, 他在买, 9rmb/m
<imtxc> imadper: 去休息了, 回聊.
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu禁止某个软件包升级，解决GCompris讨厌的My GCompris目录 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374982 这个帖子是为了以后查询。 由于My GCompris会自动生成 $HOME/My GCompris目录，比较讨厌，而参数--user-dir竟然不可用，也不能把user_dir=...写在配置里。 只好下载源码重新编译： …
<imadper> im
<imadper> imtxc: 恩, bye~
<wujie> 大家好啊
<wujie> 打飞机
<wujie> 有人没
<\b> wujie:  误解
<wujie> 在啊
<wujie> 干嘛
<\b> gebjgd:  好久没见你出来活动了
<wujie> 你们装了时空浩劫没
<wujie> 这次是为了Kubntu出来的
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • gnome-shell notification area怎么变成这个样子了？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374984 不知道哪里弄错了，不在底下了，跑到右上角了？notification.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 edwardsli — 2012-05-19 22:09
<MeaCulpa> .
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 光光
<kk> 新 影音多媒体 • 自带电影播放器totem不能播放部分ts格式视频，怎么解决？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374989 播放ts，tp格式到高清视频还是totem到效果最好，没有锯齿，VLC和SMplayer都有锯齿，且画质不够好。但是totem不能解码部分ts视频，本人有几十个MV，很多都是TS和TP格式的， …
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • [新手求助]如何在XP系统中使用EASYBCD http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=374990 我的电脑系统是XP，现在正在学习硬盘安装UBUNTU，但是下载的EASYBCD在xp打开需要注册文件，下了好几个版本都是这个问题，请问是不是SEAYBCD在xp使用有什么注意点么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 qmllemo …
<cfy> MaskRay: 开发gui,还是netbeans方便阿
<cfy> 快速开发么...
<cfy> 这里有没有人用过netbeans或者eclipse?
<cfy> 没人阿.
<cfy> T_T
<xhh> 用过eclipse
<cfy> xhh: 怎么用eclipse编写gui?
<cfy> xhh: 和直接拿emacs编辑有啥区别么?
<cfy> xhh: 就是说有gui的辅助编辑工具么?
<xhh> cfy: 不清楚，不过eclipse好像就是用swt写的
<cfy> xhh: 你不开发gui的程序么?
<xhh> cfy: 我记得有些eclisse的插件可以tuo拖拽gui组件的
<xhh> 以前写过个简单的
<cfy> xhh: 哦.我只喜欢在emacs上装插件..
<cfy> xhh: 别的程序,都不喜欢装插件
<cfy> emacs上装插件,可以解说
<cfy> emacs上装插件,可以接受..
<cfy> 别的程序要装插件......就会降低好感度....
<mugebjgd> cfy: 早就不用了
<mugebjgd> cfy: 上学的时候用
<cfy> mugebjgd: 你说netbeans?
<mugebjgd> cfy: 2个都算上
<\b> cfy: 开发 gui 显然 visual studio 方便...
<cfy> mugebjgd: 哦.
<cfy> \b: 只限java语言
<cfy> \b: visual studio开发java gui?
<cfy> \b: 要跨平台
<xhh> cfy: eclipse, vim, emacs, firefox 这些离不开插件啊 ;)
<\b> cfy: 其实 mono 也相当跨平台
<cfy> xhh: 除了emacs,其他的软件若要装插件,我就感觉不爽...
<\b> cfy:  就连 wine 也在 x86 / 64 上横行
<cfy> \b: 嗯.
<cfy> \b: 不喜欢wine...
<\b> cfy:  我画 gui,  第一个选  c# , 其次选  C + win32 api 用 Visual C画  resource 用wine 运行.      MFC 现在倒是不怎么跨平台了
<cfy> \b: 哦.我在做java课作业...只能java
<\b> java  的 gui  中文麻烦
<cfy> \b: 为啥?
<\b> cfy: 反正在我这里,  java 的中文几乎一次也没显示正确过
<cfy> 窘....
<cfy> \b: ...
<cfy> \b: 我这里倒是能显示,只是字体丑...不会调...
<\b> 习惯性按了一下 ctrl +w
<\b> cfy: 所以...
<cfy> \b: 反正写完,到win下去跑..linux下开发...
<cfy> \b: 不关心阿...一门选修课...
<\b> cfy: 而且 matlab 里的中文我到现在都没搞定....
<cfy> \b: 不关心阿...一门选修课的作业...
<cfy> \b: 囧,matlab本来就只能字符串显示啥的中文把
<cfy> \b: 你啥专业?
<\b> 开matlab前禁用  ibus,  禁用 fcitx
<cfy> @_@
<cfy> 为啥?
<\b> cfy: 否则自动补全有问题....
<cfy> \b: 你啥专业?
<\b> cfy: 我也不知道啥专业...
<cfy> \b: 名称
<\b> cfy: 电气信息
<cfy> \b: 哦...估计是从电子到软件工程么....
<cfy> 这里电子的真多....
 * cfy 洗漱睡觉去.
<MaskRay> cfy: gtk+glade  qt-creator   pygtk qtruby。我以后打算试试 haskell frp的一些库，比如reactive-banana
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯,glade.下次试试
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=374995
<kk> Freebuilder ⇪ t: 12.04 不能用 ko_KR - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<YeLee> 弱弱地问个问题，xfce这些桌面环境在没有gtkrc的前提下，是怎样让程序知道怎样去绘制外观的？
<Freebuilder> YeLee, xfce 也有个专门的进程
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦. 欢迎回归emacs
<YeLee> Freebuilder: 知道，你是说xfconf？
<Freebuilder> YeLee, 配置文件我不清楚，但它有个专门的进程是肯定的，那进程死了所有的 gtk 程序就瞬间变丑
<YeLee> Freebuilder 嗯，是有个叫xfconfd的守护进程。建客你是不是说它通过这个进程来通知gtk程序怎样去绘制外观的吗？
<Freebuilder> YeLee, 应该是
<knownbad> 看鲸鱼去
<mxalex> you ren ma
<cfy> you
<mxalex> 我怎么保存这个频道啊
<mxalex> 我用的英文版的
<cfy> ni yong shenme kehuduan a ?
<mxalex> pidgin
<cfy> oh,wo yong emacs
<cfy> 换成emacs,肯定可以保存
<cfy> :D
<mxalex> ~
<mxalex> 不是太懂
<mxalex> 有小女孩没有
<mxalex> 这里
<cfy> 有,不过我不会告诉你,谁是
<mxalex> ~
<mxalex> 为什么啊
 * cfy 睡觉去
<mxalex> ~~
<mxalex> ~
<mxalex> ~
<mxalex>  不说算了
<\b> alvin_rxg: 靠, 又下雷阵雨
<alvin_rxg> 嗯，下不停
<\b> alvin_rxg:  回不去了
<\b> 晩饭也不用吃了...
<alvin_rxg> 大雨停得快的
<\b> 照前几天看, 一下就是一个晩上, 一直要到早上四五点钟才会停
<\b> 这里已经是夏天了
<\b> 昨天刚把自行车修好,  自己换了一个内胎, 今天高高兴兴骑出来, 谁想到下雨回不去...
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<\b> alvin_rxg: 我那 SB Partner, 昨天晩上去完 Party,   大衣, 手机,  钥匙全被偷了...
<Freebuilder> 有什么编辑器是纯 qt 的？
<Freebuilder> kwrite 是 kde 的！
<CyrusYzGTt> 夏季 高溫多雨
<alvin_rxg> ö_Ö
<\b> alvin_rxg:  gnome 太难用, 除了 unity 的那条 panel 用着还可以.....      nautilus,  evince ,  查看照片的... 每个都比 kde 相对应的难用..
<\b> alvin_rxg: evince 居然空格键不翻页...
<mugebjgd> \b: 换钥匙贝
<\b> mugebjgd: 他住的那里, 我下个月也要搬进去
<\b> mugebjgd: 居然有小偷, 太不爽了
<fivesheep_> yo
<fivesheep_> 看球咯
<\b> alvin_rxg: gnome 的那个 screenshot 工具居然不支持选区域和窗口
<\b> fivesheep_: :)
<CyrusYzGTt> gnome3.2飄過
<CyrusYzGTt> 支持，窗口，貌似 快捷鍵 比較複雜
<shellex> KDE自带的就支持
<\b> CyrusYzGTt:   我不知道怎么改 metacity 的快捷键, 于是改用 xmonad 作为窗口管理器了
<shellex> 而且还支持随意选择区域
<CyrusYzGTt> \b§ 哦。。 好吧，
<\b> shellex: 之前一直用 kde 的,  因为装了最新的 ubuntu,  于是用上了默认的 unity
<\b> 只不过把 wm 换成 xmonad,  其它仍然是 unity
<shellex> TX主席的UbuntuTweak的成功是Ubuntu的失败。
<shellex> 啥时候Ubuntu不需要Tweak了，就成功了 \b
<\b> shellex: 神马是 tweak?
<shellex> http://ubuntu-tweak.com
<kk> shellex ⇪ t: Ubuntu Tweak - Let's rock with Ubuntu
<shellex> http://ubuntu-tweak.com \b
<\b> 是什么?
<shellex> 一个工具
<\b> 神马工具?
<alvin_rxg> 類似 windows 下的 超級兔子，優化大師
<itrufeng> Hi
<kk> itrufeng, 好.. .  ㍘ 
<shellex> 喵的
<shellex> 睡觉去
<\b> ....
<\b> alvin_rxg: 下雨被困在图书馆,   于是写了一篇博文: http://goo.gl/WStZ0
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<\b> 雨总算停了,
<\b> 回家做饭
<fivesheep_> 不看球?
<alvin_rxg> 看美女的兩個球？
<ofan> 玩D3
<kk>  06:10
<mosesofmason> O_o
<cuihao> ohayou
<mugebjgd> ofan: 买点啤酒喝去
<ofan> mugebjgd: 自己喝？
<mugebjgd> of
<mugebjgd> ofan: 和同事一起阿
<mugebjgd> ofan: 定了个三星7寸平板
<mugebjgd> ofan: 确实比欧洲便宜多了
<ofan> mugebjgd: ipad也要出7寸的
<mugebjgd> ofan: 不爱苹果的东西
<ofan> mugebjgd: 多少钱
<mugebjgd> ofan: 294刀 套加32G卡
<ofan> mugebjgd: 好贵
<shellcmd> 早上好同志们
<mugebjgd> ofan: 欧洲更贵
<ofan> mugebjgd: 200刀我都觉得贵
<mugebjgd> ofan: 200刀你只能买playbook
<ofan> mugebjgd: 有啥区别
<mugebjgd> ofan: 一个是android 一个是bb
#ubuntu-cn 2012-05-20
<mugebjgd> ofan: 周末去环球影视
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu Tweak 更改登录界面背景无效！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=375326 如题，一直都是显示和桌面一样的背景，而我明明是已经更改成不是一样的图片，请问是什么问题？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 funiculy — 2012-05-20 8:56
<hahaha> 有人么
<kk> hahaha, .. ..  ㍡ 
<hahaha> 有人在捣鼓ubuntu12.04吗
<_____aaaa> hahaha, 没有
<hahaha> 我用u盘安装的，总是感觉引导错误
<_____aaaa> 那就update grub
<hahaha> 怎么弄
<hahaha> 我是菜鸟
<_____aaaa> hahaha, 我是rpm，不太用apt，看看有没有apt-update之类的指令
<hahaha> 无法进入图形界面诶，
<_____aaaa> hahaha, 那就apt-get reinstall grub
<_____aaaa> hahaha, 在字符模式执行sudo apt-get reinstall grub
<_____aaaa> hahaha, grub会自动识别可以加载的内核的
<hahaha> 我先给你说明一下情况吧》官网下的ISO，然后用LinuxLive USB Creator 2.8.12做的安装u盘，然后就是用一块10G硬盘安装，
<hahaha> 有时read error
<_____aaaa> hahaha, 哦，你把出错信息贴出来
<hahaha> 就是这个情况了，安装完成后，启动就read error
<yall> _____aaaa: 额。貌似只有aptitude有reinstall吧
<_____aaaa> hahaha, 哈哈，你应该把grub安装在u盘上了，建议你用u盘引导，
<_____aaaa> yall, apt-get也有的，我刚看了，
<Patrick_DJ> _____aaaa: 我的笔记本不支持USB启动。貌似没搞头啊。
<hahaha> _____aaaa：用u盘引导，直接由进安装了诶
<_____aaaa> hahaha, 那你悲剧了，
<_____aaaa> hahaha, 建议用cd，比较不容易出错
<hahaha> 就是嘛，都弄了不下8次了，老是这样
<yall> _____aaaa: 似乎apt-get是--reinstall
<hahaha> cd那玩意儿，没有条件啊
<_____aaaa> hahaha, usb creator那玩意，只能装稍旧一点版本的，总要落后一两个版本，最新版你就别试了
<hahaha> 哦，那我先去找找旧版本
<_____aaaa> hahaha, 用软碟通吧，我一般只用它
<_____aaaa> 记得先注册再用，因为一盘镜像都超过３００Ｍ，没注册只支持３００Ｍ以下的
<hahaha> 用那个，Winpe下的行不
<hahaha> 那个东西我搜集了很多
<_____aaaa> hahaha, 不懂，没用过，估计不行
<hahaha> 注册要钱吧
<_____aaaa> hahaha, 网上一搜一大把，
<_____aaaa> Patrick_DJ, 你是九几的老机器啊
<hahaha> 用什么版本好呢
<_____aaaa> hahaha, 随便装什么，然后下个portage,自已chroot,想要什么自己编译什么
<Patrick_DJ> _____aaaa: 06年的笔记本.
<hahaha> _____aaaa：不好意思，新手完全听不懂在说什么，我先百度一下再说
<_____aaaa> hahaha, 我说的是定制版linux,很多人有洁癖，想要这个不想要那个，就下个portage,自己定制，直到满意了再把grub装在硬盘上，挺好
<hahaha> 自己定制？？
<_____aaaa> hahaha, 详情请参见gentoo wiki
<zymic> hello
<zymic> 你好
<kk> zymic, 好.. .  ㍡ 
<hahaha> _____aaaa：自己弄，ymlf就是一个团队在开发吧，我还自己弄，我真的是新手一枚啊，编译什么的，根本不知道
<hahaha> 我还是先把ubuntu装上机器再说吧
<_____aaaa> 恩
<_____aaaa> 今收到银条一枚，据说是伦敦奥运会的纪念银条，不知是真还是假的，也不知值钱不
<hahaha> 还是谢谢你啦
<_____aaaa> hahaha, ylmf不够恶心的吧，
<hahaha> 不知道，没用过
<hahaha> 我看那个界面都不想去装了
<hahaha> 话说我还是第一次进入IRC呢，之前有听说过，但是一直都没有找到
<Patrick_DJ> Q: Is there any command to view all partition size in the hard drive? I know 'df', but it only shows linux partitions. I have NTFS partition in my hard drive too, and I want to know the usage of these partitions.
<zymic> goobuntu
<zymic> google越来越不正常了
<Patrick_DJ> Q: 请问哪个命令可以查看硬盘上所有分区的大小？df这个命令只能看linux的分区，但是我的硬盘上还有windows的分区，却看不了。
<Patrick_DJ> zymic: google被限制了，丢包率很高。
<_____aaaa> Patrick_DJ, 你英语不错嘛，
<Patrick_DJ> zymic: 用代理就好了。
<Patrick_DJ> _____aaaa: 一般般吧。0_0
<_____aaaa> Patrick_DJ, 有一个啊,fdisk 不是可以嘛，不过你要小心，不小心硬盘要format了
<_____aaaa> Patrick_DJ, 如果你是sda，那是fdisk /dev/sda
<_____aaaa> Patrick_DJ, 按l查看
<Patrick_DJ> _____aaaa: 是用fdisk吗？我是用的fdisk -l，但是只能查看每个分区的扇区个数。
<_____aaaa> Patrick_DJ, 每个都能看到的
<Patrick_DJ> _____aaaa: 但是可读性太差了。 0_0
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: MeaCulpa1 球emacs 在tty和x分别设置字体的方法...
<Patrick_DJ> _____aaaa: 我要去重装系统了。哈哈~~ :)
<_____aaaa> Patrick_DJ, 无语，这么好用的东东，那么一清二白，居然说可读性差
<Patrick_DJ> _____aaaa: 准备把笔记本上的windows也删了.
<Patrick_DJ> _____aaaa: fdisk -l 显示出来的是扇区个数啊。
<Patrick_DJ> _____aaaa: 而且还是从第几个扇区到第几个扇区的，还得要计算器来算上好大一会.... 0_0
<Patrick_DJ> _____aaaa: 可能是我不会用吧.
<_____aaaa> Patrick_DJ, fdisk /dev/sda 然后按l键，你去看看鸟哥的私房菜吧
<_____aaaa> Patrick_DJ, q键退出
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • 谁能帮我解释下下面脚本的含义 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=375329 #!/usr/bin/env python3 # vim:fileencoding=utf-8 import os import base64 import smtplib import urllib.request from subprocess import check_call, PIPE iffile = '/tmp/ip' def getlastip(): try: return open(iffile).read() except IOError: return False def getcurip(): r …
<Patrick_DJ> _____aaaa: 呃...，我很想说估计是我们用的fdisk版本不同.. -_-
<Patrick_DJ> 先闪了，重装系统去了。 :D
<_____aaaa> Patrick_DJ, .......
<hamo_web> roylez: 你来了？
 * hamo_web 疼博士居然不在...
<shellex> 早安
<imtxc> shellex: 有事早奏
<lisao> wget 怎么用
<_____aaaa> shellex, 无事帮我翻译〈鲁讯全集〉
<lisao> 请高手指点
<_____aaaa> lisao wget --help 或者man wget 或者搜索 wget用法
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 关于在电脑上安装ubuntu http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=375330 一种是在win7的基础上，大家都用什么方法安装ubuntu？ 虽然wubi快捷但是wubi没有很好的分区.. 我想知道grub4doc 安装ubuntu如何? 统计信息: 发表于 由 aixiaoer — 2012-05-20 10:17
<imtxc> test
<kk> imtxc, .. ..  ㍢ 
<Cherrot> Xubuntu Alternate CD 怎么到了不能执行“配置软件包管理器”和“选择并安装软件”两个步骤呢？ Release版和Daily Build都试过了
<cfy> 有了很多身份证号码,有什么用么?
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 安装好burg后无法更新，显示语法错误 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=375335 sudo apt-get install burg burg-themes burg-emu sudo burg-install "(hd0)" 执行没问题 然后执行sudo update-burg 出现/usr/sbin/burg-mkconfig: 8: /etc/default/burg: Syntax error: "(" unexpected 怎么办呢 统计信息: 发表于 由 syita — 20 …
<Freebuilder> Cherrot, 我的 VP-UML 许可到期了！
<_____aaaa> cfy, 我也有了很多人的身份信息，包括很多其它信息，
<_____aaaa> cfy, 你有哪里的，我们可以交换
<namoamitabuddha> 我那个路由器的 WEB 管理界面经常很难登陆。问题的起因可能是啥？
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 双系统安装时，启动器安装到哪里如何选择？为什么？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=375337 一般在已经安装了win后，再安装UBT时，在分区,选择启动器安装时，都要求启动器安装到“sda”,这样安装后虽然可以正常进入grub菜单，双系统运行正常，但是这样的安装 …
<ojrain> 有人吗？
<ojrain> 问个问题啊  debian  wheezy的 ip设置 有人弄过吗？ 我搞了半天没搞定
<imtxc> cfy: 请教个问题啊,为什么我用emacs打开有的文件 是空的呢?
<imtxc> cfy: 比如打开.rst文件 就File mode specification error: (void-function lazy-lock-mode)
<imtxc> cfy: font-lock-turn-on-thing-lock: Symbol's function definition is void: lazy-lock-mode
<imtxc> cfy: Error in post-command-hook: (void-function lazy-lock-mode)
<imtxc> 这样
<imtxc> loader: .
<namoamitabuddha> ojrain: debian-squeeze
<cfy> imtxc: 你的配置文件有错误啊
<cfy> imtxc: 你哪里搞来的配置文件?
<imtxc> cfy: 忘了.....
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 设备性能太差
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 换设备
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 没￥
<cfy> _____aaaa: 哦.算了.
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 有没有其他可能？
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 那忍
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 也许有
<imtxc> cfy: 恩 -q 没问题
<cfy> imtxc: 搜索下
<cfy> imtxc: post-command-hook
<yall> cfy: pocoyo: http://ipv6.google.com/search?q=%22EmacsWiki%22
<kk> yall ⇪ t: "EmacsWiki" - Google 搜索
<cfy> imtxc: 应该是个(add-hook post-command-hook 'lazy-lock-mode),删了
<imtxc> cfy: 好
<cfy> yall: ?
<cfy> yall: ipv6.gooog?
<yall> cfy: {{来源请求}}
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 因为上网不慢，就是上路由器管理界面很慢。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 设备性能差
<yall> https://www.google.com/search?q=%22EmacsWiki%22&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:zh-CN:official&client=firefox-a
<kk> yall ⇪ t: "EmacsWiki" - Google 搜索
<ojrain> 请问 谁用过 wheezy吗？
<cfy> yall: 怎么了?
<cfy> ojrain: woyongguo
<yall> cfy: 添加Ref嘛。
<ojrain> 请问下  wheezy的 ip怎么设置的啊  搞了半天没搞定
<pocoyo> ojrain: debian?
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 有没有可能 firmware
<ojrain> cfy: 嗯
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 我记得以前不是这样的
<ojrain> pocoyo: 嗯
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 用了wpa?
<cfy> ojrain: 和别的一样
<ojrain> cfy: 不一样啊  用的是 netscript  network不用了
<cfy> yall: 你搜了什么内容?
<cfy> ojrain: ifconfig
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 对
<yall> <kk> yall ⇪ t: "EmacsWiki" - Google 搜索
<ojrain> cfy: 。。。我只是开机自动配置ip
<cfy> ojrain: 搜
<ojrain> cfy: 前一个版本 不是在 interfaces 文件里设置的吗  这个版本改成netscript了  我在network.conf 里 改了半天没反映
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 我的一个设备,用了wpa...
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 性能不行...直接进不去了...
<ojrain> cfy: 都搜了一天了
<pocoyo> cfy: ipv6 我这里没用啊。
<cfy> ojrain: 我都是ifconfig设置
<cfy> pocoyo: 我也没...
<ojrain> cfy: 那你开机怎么自动设置？
<ojrain> cfy:  还有开机自动拨号 你有设置吗？
<cfy> ojrain: 手动ifconfig,dhcpcd
<cfy> ojrain: 我有路由器
<ojrain> cfy: 唉  我这个linux就是当路由器用的
<cfy> ojrain: 我懒的配置,因为环境经常变
<ojrain> pocoyo: 你有用过？
<imtxc> cfy: 恩, 找到了,好像是rst.el这个插件的问题.
<pocoyo> ojrain: 用的gnome networkmanager 挺好。都dhcp连的基本。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 没 wpa 不安全啊
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: DIR 615 算是不错的路由器吧
<ojrain> pocoyo: 。。。没装gnome  郁闷
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 不清楚.
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: wpa也不好,最好的是,不用密码,直接open
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 然后vpn到路由器,再上网
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 最安全,最稳定
<hahaha> 还有人吗
<hahaha> 弄清楚问题了，是引导问题
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 什么 vpn
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 我路由没那么高级
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 哦
<Cherrot> namoamitabuddha: 果然是USB口的问题，折磨我这么久
<hahaha> 哪位打什么帮帮我啊
<hahaha> 哪位大神帮帮我
 * cfy 围观大神出现
<cfy> adam8157_away: http://www.newsmth.net/nForum/#!article/NewExpress/19594826
<kk> cfy,啥网址y 水木社区-源于清华的高知社群
<Cherrot> namoamitabuddha: 不过我安装的时候“配置软件包管理器”和“选择并安装软件”这两个步骤竟然都很快就过去了，错误日志里提示有两三个包未找到，可都是DEBUG日志，不是ERROR。难道装alternate必须确保联网吗？（不是netinstall）
<hahaha_> 就是ubuntu12.04的引导啊
<hahaha_> 安装完成后，找不到系统
<namoamitabuddha> Cherrot: 不需要。
<hahaha_> 怎么木有人帮帮我呢
<namoamitabuddha> Cherrot: 我上次也是没注意，用了那个有问题的 USB 口，结果那个 alternate 弄出问题了。
<namoamitabuddha> Cherrot: 对了，结果你怎么装 alternate 的
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 路由器会越用越不灵的么？
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 不知
<Cherrot> namoamitabuddha: U盘，Grub2，ISO安装的。 重启后黑屏。。怀疑就是配置软件包管理器步骤出错了
<Cherrot> hahaha_: 引导不了？ 看起来和我情况类似~
<hahaha_> Cherrot，那怎么办呢
<namoamitabuddha> Cherrot: 结果你怎么弄的
<namoamitabuddha> Cherrot: 不是 kernel panic 么？
<Cherrot> namoamitabuddha: 不是 黑屏，连终端也没有，也没有grub提示  难道连grub都没进去？ 我试了正式版和daily build，都是这个情况
<Cherrot> hahaha_: 怎么装的系统啊？ desktop还是alternate?
<hahaha_> desktop
<Cherrot> hahaha_: 安装成功了？ 具体啥症状呢？
<namoamitabuddha> Cherrot: 你去装装 debian 啥的，在虚拟机里面。
<namoamitabuddha> Cherrot: 我很难设想你是怎么回事。
<namoamitabuddha> Cherrot: 我是先搞定 debian 的安装之后类比的。
<Cherrot> namoamitabuddha: 如果引导不了的话记得应该有个光标会闪，可我的直接就是黑屏   修改debconf优先级也没用。 正常情况下执行配置软件包管理器这个步骤时会出现什么呢？
<hahaha_> Cherrot，安装成功了，在live cd里面，提示重新启动，然后主板及提示没有系统诶
<Cherrot> namoamitabuddha: 的确，这个确实描述不清楚 :D  我再试试看吧  谢谢啦~~
<Cherrot> hahaha_: grub也进不去？
<_____aaaa> 是没有在硬盘上装grub吧
<_____aaaa> Cherrot, 估计他把grub装在u盘上了
<hahaha_> grub什么的，可以在live cd下进入
<imadper> ha
<namoamitabuddha> Cherrot: 没必要尝试了。遇到问题再说。
<imadper> hahaha_: livecd 本身就有grub了
<hahaha_> imadper，那怎么办呢
<_____aaaa> imadper, 他刚说了，他是live-usb
<_____aaaa> hahaha_, 你换cd了
<hahaha_> 我在安装过程中，没有分区
<hahaha_> _____aaaa，没有，用的软碟通，做的u盘启动
<imtxc> imadper: 你用rst.el这个插件么
<Cherrot> _____aaaa: 有可能
<hahaha_> 倒是该怎么办呢
<hahaha_> 可不可以专门写一个引导呢
<lsq> 重装一下
<Cherrot> hahaha_: 是直接用向导分的区？ 硬盘是sda对吧？
<hahaha_> 嗯嗯
<_____aaaa> hahaha_, 有没有进入grub啊
<Cherrot> hahaha_: 可是你不知道系统装哪了 :)
<lsq> 重装一下不过10分钟的时间
<ojrain> cfy: 能否看下 ifup 和 ifdown 在哪个包里？
<Cherrot> _____aaaa: 貌似他没有引导程序
<_____aaaa> hahaha_, 别重装
<hahaha_> 不啊，只有一块硬盘加电
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • 【求助】vsftpd中文乱码 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=375342 不管在本机还是在其他win上看，ftp里的中文目录都是乱码的。能否有解决的办法？vsftpd版本：2.3.5 统计信息: 发表于 由 shelkit — 2012-05-20 12:32
<hahaha_> Cherrot，也只有装在那上面啊
<ojrain> pocoyo: 能否看下 ifup 在哪个包里？
<cfy> ojrain: 我没有ifup
<ojrain> cfy: 晕
<_____aaaa> hahaha_, 用Ｕ盘引导硬盘，你试下看，有一个选项的
<hahaha_> 什么选项
<hahaha_> 用u盘启动直接又给开始安装了
<_____aaaa> 你仔细看下，有个从硬盘启动的选项
<_____aaaa> hahaha_, 新版的默认把grub装在Ｕ盘里的，你装的时候要很小心才会发现，要不你重装也是这样
<hahaha_> 问一个问题，这个IRC的账号真没弄呢
<hahaha_> _____aaaa，那可不可以改呢
<_____aaaa> hahaha_, 可以改，但是你看不到在哪
<imadper> imtxc: 昨天不是说我不用rst吗... 那我肯定也不用那个插件了...
<_____aaaa> 有一个在屏幕最上方的选项，它他grub装在u盘了
<hahaha_> 是不是。。。格式化一下，然后最下面会问你把引导装在哪里 格式化一下，然后最下面会问你把引导装在哪里
<_____aaaa> hahaha_, 你先用u盘进入grub先，然后手动引导硬盘上的内核　
<hahaha_> 用u盘进入grub，怎么弄
<hahaha_> 我一用u盘启动，就直接加载live 了
<hahaha_> 难道是狂按向下的方向键
<_____aaaa> hahaha_, 有提示的，你小心看，我不记得哪个了
<Cherrot> hahaha_: U盘grub 就是把 grub install到U盘上，然后写配置文件
<hahaha_> 安装的时候他一般有3到4个选项，你选择最后一个（就是自定义分区），先格式化硬盘为ext4，他弹出的对话框你选择把/装在这个新格式化好的硬盘上面，确定，确定之后回到原来那个对话框，最下面有一个选择的就是引导装在哪里
<_____aaaa> hahaha_, 你也把出错信息贴出来啊，你这样谁知道错了哪里
<hahaha_> 这个行不
<hahaha_> 真的没有出错信息啊
<_____aaaa> hahaha_, 我是说刚启动的时候
<_____aaaa> hahaha_, 你一格式　化就什么都没了
<hahaha_> 行，我先试试各位大神的说法，
<hahaha_> 然后在弄上面的重装
<_____aaaa> hahaha_, 这里可以称之为神的只有一个
<hahaha_> 谁啊
<_____aaaa> hahaha_, 你天天来就知道了，他不在线
<hahaha_> 高二得说，时间不多啊
<_____aaaa> iGoogle
<hahaha_> _____aaaa，还有一个问题，IRC账号是怎么弄得
<_____aaaa> hahaha_, 只有nick没有帐号，改名字是这样/nick name,
<hahaha_> 翻墙的压力很大啊
<namoamitabuddha> hahaha_: 高考的说……
<_____aaaa> hahaha_, 其它频是/join #频道
<namoamitabuddha> hahaha_: 你可以注册一个 IRC
<hahaha_> namoamitabuddha，压力更大了啊
<hahaha_> 怎么注册
<hahaha_> 可不可以发截图呢
<namoamitabuddha> hahaha_: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#registering
<kk> namoamitabuddha,啥网址y freenode: frequently-asked questions
<_____aaaa> hahaha_, 也估计是你u盘做的不成功，
<_____aaaa> hahaha_, 可以paste
<hahaha_> 为什么，u盘桌的不成功，不会每次都不成功吧
<_____aaaa> hahaha_, 贴在这里 http://code.bulix.org
<hahaha_> 是什么啊
<_____aaaa> hahaha_, 图片是这里吧 Image: http://imagebin.org
<_____aaaa> 你看/topic
 * lainme 好多下划线
<_____aaaa> lainme,  下划线排名靠前，而排名靠前的容易当总统，前两天看的
<lainme> _____aaaa: 原来是这样
<_____aaaa> lainme, 想想奥巴马，布什
<_____aaaa> hahaha_, 一言难尽，
<stardiviner> google被aborted了.  http://ompldr.org/vZHRoZQ
<hahaha_> 先去吃饭了
<hahaha_> 什么一言难尽啊
<gorthon> 我来了
<hahaha_> 呵呵
<hahaha_> 吃饭吃饭
<gorthon> 你怎么吃饭都是这么晚了
<_____aaaa> hahaha_, 因为许多的原因，u盘启　动盘没ＣＤ方便
<gorthon> cd就是太慢了
<gorthon> 光驱也是个废
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • 可以正常联网更新但是无法ping通任何网站 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=375346 在vmware中安装的ubuntu server 12.04，使用NAT方式上网，安装成功后可以正常apt-get install，但是ping任何网站都不通，tracetoure走到虚拟网卡的网关就不往下转发了,请问这个什么原因？是serve …
<imtxc> imadper: 这vimpulse.el 不错嘛.
<z234234> hi
<kk> z234234, 好.. .  ㍥ 
<z234234> a[3]等价于3[a]吗？
<z234234> 还有i["abcd"]等价于i<4吗？
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 更新了 firmware 好像好了很多，UPnP 也正常了
<z234234> namoamitabuddha: i["abcd"]等价于i<4吗？
<namoamitabuddha> z234234: 不懂
<z234234> a[3]等价于3[a]吗？
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 关于Gimp 2.8.0 zlib1.dll 的错误 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=375352 刚安2.8.0,迫不及待试试，谁知出来近百来个弹框，好像是插件没有，最后一直按着回车键才进入主程序。。。 本人windows 7 ultimate x64 对了，好像这2.8.0的安装程序包括了32位的和64 …
<xhh> z234234: ab等价于ba吗？
 * z234234 请问有没有把ioccc的作品都解释出来的？
<z234234> xhh: 等价吗？
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 原来是路由器的问题
<xhh> z234234: 我在问你呢
<z234234> xhh: ab和ba是一个变量名吗？
<xhh> z234234: 这是一个需要很多前提的问题
<z234234> xhh: 哦，那在c中，a[3]等价于3[a]吗？
<z234234> ioccc里面的好cool
<namoamitabuddha> C 语言里面有 3[a] 这种用法？
<xhh> z234234: 没研究过，我得到了 a.c:6:19: error: subscripted value is not an array, pointer, or vector
<xhh>   printf("%s\n", 3[a]);
<namoamitabuddha> 乱搞吧
<z234234> namoamitabuddha:  xhh , http://www.cnblogs.com/me_hades/archive/2011/08/06/2129726.html
<kk> z234234,啥网址y 【转帖】IOCCC经典代码分析-David Korn - JerriVic - 博客园
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 错误报告 • ubuntu 12.04 64bit版本升级后没有声音. http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=375354 intel内置声卡，我在win7上安装了ubuntu 12.04 64bit版本 cpu i5 2400 笔记本ace 5830tg 我在硬盘尾部化出区域，安装ubuntu，有声音 升级以后（apt-get upgrade）, 安装了genome mplayer, gdm, 重新启动 没声音 这 …
<xhh> z234234: 相对于故意把代码写的难懂，也许用简介的代码实现复杂的功能更有趣
<namoamitabuddha> z234234: 即使有，这些做法绝对不是程序应该追求的。
<z234234> xhh: namoamitabuddha ,我只是想知道为什么编译器能编译出来
<namoamitabuddha> z234234: 首先，这种写法很有可能不符合 C11 标准，或者 C99，C89。
<z234234> namoamitabuddha: 哦，
<namoamitabuddha> z234234: 如果不符合标准而编译器能通过
<namoamitabuddha> z234234: 要么是编译器自己设计的标准
<namoamitabuddha> z234234: 要么是 bug
<namoamitabuddha> z234234: 像 gcc 那么庞大的程序，难免有 bug
<namoamitabuddha> z234234: 总之一般情况下的代码，不应该追求这种。
<z234234> namoamitabuddha: C语言混乱大赛1987年获奖作品 作者是贝尔实验室的David Korn，评委认为这是最佳一行代码。main(){ printf(&unix["\021%six\012\0"], (unix)["have"] + "fun" - 0x60);}
<namoamitabuddha> 做
<namoamitabuddha> z234234: 混乱不是值得追求的事情。
<namoamitabuddha> z234234: 这个大赛并不是说，让别人模仿这种代码风格。
<namoamitabuddha> z234234: 只不过是娱乐性的
<namoamitabuddha> 做
<namoamitabuddha> z234234: 这种代码风格应该摒弃。
<z234234> namoamitabuddha: 我想知道这样写也能被编译的原因，这不是一种学习编译的方法吗？
<_____aaaa> namoamitabuddha, z234234 上面的代码会输出些什么呢
<z234234> _____aaaa: unix
<namoamitabuddha> z234234: 编译器也是人写的程序
<namoamitabuddha> 做
<xhh> z234234: http://pastebin.com/Pmn5WLP5
<z234234> namoamitabuddha: 编译器的作者总不能在写编译器的时候就能预见到有人这样用吧，所以这种写法应该被大多数编译器支持吧
<_____aaaa> namoamitabuddha, 改天从３２位指令集里选几个，直接写成bin文件，目的也是输出unix,
<namoamitabuddha> z234234: 他是有固定算法的，这个算法能支持的语法，被要求包含 C 标准语法，但是不能保证不符合标准的语法都能被识别。
<xhh> z234234: 对于数组，a[0]=0[a]
<namoamitabuddha> z234234: 你要学习编译，还是看书比较好。
<namoamitabuddha> z234234: 例如 csapp
<z234234> namoamitabuddha: 哦
<xhh> 如果对编程语言感兴趣，我觉得学习lisp还是挺有趣的
<z234234> xhh: a[0]等价于 *(a+0) ?
<maplebeats> 必需是python啊
<cfy> xhh: +1
<xhh> maplebeats: 嗯，python其实应该是最推荐的语言
<xhh> maplebeats: 除了编操作系统，基本上干什么都行
<namoamitabuddha> xhh: awk 也什么都能干
<z234234> c也啥都能干吧
<xhh> namoamitabuddha: awk语法比较吓人吧？
<maplebeats> 汇编也行。。。
<namoamitabuddha> xhh: awk 是 *图灵完备* 的
<xhh> 生产力也是需要权衡的
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: C 目前是主流
<xhh> 比如做网站，python和ruby开发比用java快
<z234234> 学校要考c，于是就学了c
<maplebeats> z234234: 学校考Ｃ？
<z234234> 比较懒，于是就学了一种
<z234234> maplebeats: 计算机二级c
<xhh> 现在国内的所有计算机相关的都要求学c的吧
<z234234> maplebeats: 也有vf
<maplebeats> 二级Ｃ啊。。。那玩意闭眼就能过。。。
<z234234> maplebeats: ...
<maplebeats> 根本就是用来扯蛋的
<z234234> maplebeats: 我感觉我过不了，还有3个月考试
<namoamitabuddha> z234234: 你看什么书学 C
<z234234> namoamitabuddha: cpl
<maplebeats> z234234: 别开玩笑了，我们班这么大群小白都过了
<z234234> namoamitabuddha: clp
<namoamitabuddha> z234234: K&R 不错的
<namoamitabuddha> z234234: 继续吧
<z234234> namoamitabuddha: 关键是clp不是给初学者看的。。。
<namoamitabuddha> z234234: 那 C Primer Plus
<maplebeats> namoamitabuddha: 对付二级课本就够了。。。
<z234234> maplebeats: 你们也是做题吗
 * cfy 围观毕业过2级C的
 * cfy 围观闭眼过2级C的
<namoamitabuddha> z234234: 这本是给初学者的吧
 * cfy 难道是因为用了emacs speak?
<maplebeats> cfy: 二级根本就是扯蛋的。。。
<maplebeats> 害得我现在只能用Ｃ算算１＋１。。。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 看来 firmware 蛮关键的
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 你下东西么？
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 什么?
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: edonkey, bt 啥的
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 没
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 都没搞过？
<z234234> 《c程序设计语言》《c和指针》《c缺陷和陷阱》《C专家编程》
<z234234> http://topic.csdn.net/u/20091023/13/829c136d-2e74-456b-9f69-a8ea726175a5.html
<Freebuilder> X语言入门—> X语言应用实践—> X语言高阶编程—> X语言的科学与艺术—> 编程之美—> 编程之道—> 编程之禅—> 颈椎病康复指南
<z234234> kk挂了。。。
<z234234> Freebuilder: 颈椎病康复指南。。。
<maplebeats> 最后那个亮了
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 差不多.
<z234234> printf(3+ "hello");
<lsq> 最高境界之颈椎病康复指南
<z234234> 大师估计都在看颈椎病康复指南
<_____aaaa> 现在不是有什么语音输入法么，再改进下，换个强劲的搜索引擎,大约也可以用来编程了，就不会病了
<z234234> 那大师的嗓子又要出问题了
<_____aaaa> z234234, 意念控制，天天睡觉吧你
<maplebeats> 都这样子了，码农就没工作了
<z234234> _____aaaa: 意念控制，那大师的精神要出问题了
<_____aaaa> z234234,  那就看精神病康复指南？要不就送精神病院
<maplebeats> 真的个悲剧的职业。。。
<z234234> 额，话说看精神病康复指南真的有用吗？
<z234234> google整天抽风，唉，
<maplebeats> z234234: goagent
<z234234> maplebeats: 那是啥？
<maplebeats> z234234: 工具
<z234234> maplebeats: 额，翻墙？
<maplebeats> z234234: 对
<z234234> 当时如果学单片机就好了，唉
<maplebeats> z234234: 单片机？为什么
<_____aaaa> z234234, google :身份证号码　filetype:xls可以搜索到很多很多的身份证文件
<z234234> maplebeats: 这样就能学更多的底层知识
<maplebeats> z234234: 别开玩笑了，该死的单片机
<maplebeats> 在学校里就只有学Ｃ５１，这脑残货
<z234234> _____aaaa: 给个例子
<RayFareast> hello?
<g0t3n> hello?
<_____aaaa> google:学籍　filetype:xls,我下载了大约有二三十个文件
<RayFareast> 讲中文啦=，=
<_____aaaa> z234234, 都含有或多或少的身份信息，不信你看年
<g0t3n> -。。- 有木有哪位玩过伪终端编程呢?
<z234234> _____aaaa: 给链接
<_____aaaa> z234234, 好的http://www.google.com.hk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=%E8%BA%AB%E4%BB%BD%E8%AF%81%E5%8F%B7%E7%A0%81+filetype:xls&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CDwQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.zjhz.lss.gov.cn%2F040601%2Fassists%2F974.xls&ei=35C4T7HvCsGgiQeRz-TxCA&usg=AFQjCNF2gCOuY4J4nrxZG__6EKrkdA5Fqg
<_____aaaa> z234234, 同样的，百度也可以，一样的语法
<_____aaaa> z234234, 建议大家看google搜索指南
<z234234> _____aaaa: 嗯，我搜出来了
<_____aaaa> z234234, 太不安全了，不定哪天我也上搜索引擎了
<z234234> _____aaaa: 如果不是以xls格式存储，以没后缀名的文本信息存储就安全了
<_____aaaa> z234234, 还有doc,中国人哪个用的多就可以用哪个格式呢
<_____aaaa> z234234, 类似的估计也能查出很多秘密文件，呆会试下
<z234234> _____aaaa: 嗯，你试下，
<hahaha> 还是不行啊
<_____aaaa> hahaha, 你还是用cd 吧，多省事
<hahaha_> 就是无法引导
<hahaha_> 没有人(⊙_⊙)？
<g0t3n> =。。=
<cfy> adam8157: adam好
<g0t3n> adam牛貌似是redhat的?
<hahaha_> 怎的木有人
<_____aaaa> hahaha_, 大家都在忙啊
<hahaha_> 都在上课？？？
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 具体数学太难
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 具体数学 刷过么？
<qiuxuenan> 大家好，我的transmission刚才下载一个bt资源时候下了13%就自动暂停了，提示“错误的文件描述符”，我重新点开始，经过几次都是只下载一点点就又出现同一问题，在网上没有找到答案，请问各位有人遇到过这个问题吗？
<namoamitabuddha> qiuxuenan: bt?
<alvin_rxg> 開英文吧，中文看不懂
<qiuxuenan> 是的，下载的bt种子
<namoamitabuddha> qiuxuenan: 有 html 下载么？
<qiuxuenan> 没有，只有transmission在下载
<namoamitabuddha> qiuxuenan: 我说你能找到 html 下载的话尽量 html
<qiuxuenan> 我担心是不是硬盘出问题了，刚装完12.04的时候那个磁盘管理工具就提示有问题，”重新分配扇区计数“失败
<namoamitabuddha> qiuxuenan: fsck
<qiuxuenan> 不好找啊，我下载的是王菲的歌曲合集，20G左右，一般都是bt下载
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 嗯,是
<hahaha_> 嗯，那个注册界面在哪儿呢
<_____aaaa> hahaha_, 没有注册页面
<hahaha_> freenode
<hahaha_> 不然每次进来都的输ID，玩万一哪一天我忘记这块宝地了，怎么办呢
<qiuxuenan> 多谢namoamitabuddha，请问开机的情况下直接fsck可以吗？
<qiuxuenan> 对不起，我的问题似乎有点问题，我是指我开机时直接对系统盘fsck会不会造成什么危险，需不需要以安装盘来启动ubuntu之后再fsck呢？
<_____aaaa> hahaha_, 注册用这个/msg nickserv register password
<_____aaaa> hahaha_, 先改名先
<stardiviner> ubuntu中文论坛怎么老师登录后显示已登录,但是立马又跳到登录页面了? 是cookie问题? 要怎么做?
<hahaha_> 清清除cookie啊
<stardiviner> hahaha_: 怎么社区要用那么多的cookie啊?我看了下有六七个...
<hahaha_> _____aaaa，不会做
<hahaha_> 教教我
<_____aaaa> hahaha_, 不是说了吗，直接在打字框里输入:/msg nickserv register password name@yourmail.com
<_____aaaa> hahaha_, 当然密码和mail要自己的
<_____aaaa> hahaha_, 然后看邮件
<hahaha_> 哦，我是小白，不要见怪啦
<hahaha_> gmail还没收到邮件
<_____aaaa> hahaha_, ……
<hahaha_> _____aaaa，怎么
<_____aaaa> 注册了吗
<_____aaaa> hahaha_, 提示吗
<hahaha_> 没有提示
<hahaha_> 难道是我弄错了？？？
<_____aaaa> 再来
<hahaha_> name@xxxxxxx@gmail.com
<hahaha_> 错了没有
<lainme> 无聊啊
<pocoyo> lainme: ...
<_____aaaa> hahaha_, ，你发的什么,错了吧
<_____aaaa> hahaha_, 也可以换成的你ＱＱ的也成
<ofan> 有木有人D3？
<ofan> _____aaaa: nick太2了，换个
<_____aaaa> ofan, 刚注册了，不用了吧
 * lainme 我在写程序，有人在和mm唱歌
<ofan> ____very_well: 不要开头下划线
<lainme> ofan: 人家解释了，排名靠前容易当总统
<ofan> lainme: 就是防止搞排名
<lainme> pocoyo: good afternoon
<hahaha_> -NickServ- hahaha_ is already registered.
<hahaha_> 这是什么意思
<lainme> hahaha_: 被别人注册了。换成hahahaha?
<_____aaaa> hahaha_, 你的名字已册，你刚注册的吧
<hahaha_> 不会吧，gmail没给回信
<erhandsome> help!!!  pon dsl-provider 后/usr/bin/pon: 64: exec: /usr/sbin/pppd: not found
<erhandsome> 这是怎么回事
<ofan> erhandsome: 装pppd
<freeayu__> ⌘⌥F   中间这个是什么键
<byzantium> 问一下 为啥 在debian下没有ll
<byzantium> 呐？
<byzantium> apt-get也get不到
<byzantium> 都是 debian到员
<byzantium> 源
<ofan> freeayu__: option
<freeayu__> ofan thanks
<ofan> byzantium: ls -l
<byzantium> ll
<byzantium> 不是方便吗
<ofan> byzantium: 一般是自己设置的alias 不是一个程序
<yall> l
<ofan> alias ll='ls -l'
<byzantium> 怎么个设置法呀
<byzantium> 这种设置能够保存吗？
<byzantium> 下次重新启动的时候会保存吗
<z234234> ofan: 在c中 i["abcd"]等价于i<4吗？
<ofan> byzantium: echo 'alias ll="ls -l"' >> ~/.bashrc
<ofan> byzantium: 就保存了
<ofan> z234234: c里不能用字符串做下标
<byzantium> ofan, thanks
<byzantium> 但是在不同到terminat 中不可呀通用呀？？？
<ofan> byzantium: 可以
<z234234> ofan: http://topic.csdn.net/t/20030913/18/2256608.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: 关于ioccc程序1984年anonymous.c的分析 - C/C++ / C语言 - CSDN.NET (@ csdn.net)
<Guest39517> 大家好，请问怎么删除windows7里的jython啊，没有发现uninstaller.
<byzantium> 有需要设置的吗？
<ofan> z234234: 这是c的trick, a[i] 就是 (a+i)
<Guest39517> 大家好，请问怎么删除windows7里的jython啊，没有发现uninstaller.
<ofan> z234234: 还是找本书看吧，也别一开始就看这种c代码
<z234234> ofan: i[ "] <i;++i){--i;} "];
<byzantium> ofan, 好像不可以啊
<byzantium> ofan, 呵呵 还需要source .bashrc一下  :-)
<alvin_rxg> byzantium: term 關了，再來一遍咯
<ofan> 叉 又跑了
<alvin_rxg> 意大利北部地震
<freeayu__> http://www.oschina.net/news/29110/javascript-injection  最后一段是亮点
<alvin_rxg> Title: JavaScript 注入攻击 - 开源中国 (@ oschina.net)
<alvin_rxg> kk 呢？ 又罷工了？
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/188136.htm
<alvin_rxg> Title: 桌面Linux必亡 开源免费竟是最大缺点？_Linux_cnBeta.COM (@ cnbeta.com)
<pocoyo> 真蛋疼啊 QQ什么时候把alt+w绑定成全局快捷了？
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/188057.htm
<alvin_rxg> Title: 他破解了iPhone和PS3 引发了黑客战争_cnBeta 人物_cnBeta.COM (@ cnbeta.com)
<stock-cn> pocoyo: QQ想咋地就咋地，你能拿他怎么样
<alvin_rxg> 你能拿他怎麼樣
<metbsd> linux桌面还真是死翘翘的
<manx_> !
<stock-cn> metbsd: 是阿，听说用户一直伤不来阿
<stock-cn> metbsd: 用户一直那么多
<stock-cn> 上不来
<metbsd> 嗯，看你打字就知道上不来的原因之一了
<metbsd> 啊都打不出来，呵呵
<stock-cn> metbsd: google输入法也不提供一下linux版本
<metbsd> 这么多输入法
<metbsd> 百度，谷歌，搜狗，QQ，。。。
<metbsd> 居然没有任何一个Linux版本
<hadwinw> 有ibus啊
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/188013.htm
<alvin_rxg> Title: Facebook上市 SNS股均受挫 人人跌21%_Web2.0 - SNS 社交网络_cnBeta.COM (@ cnbeta.com)
<stock-cn> metbsd: 就是阿，google都声称对linux大力支持的，确一直没有linux版本输入法
<alvin_rxg> 不是 google 中國， ok？
<stock-cn> alvin_rxg: 我基本上不用sns，国内的乱七八糟，国外的都上不了
<metbsd> 却
<alvin_rxg> google 美國總部支持個毛的輸入法
<metbsd> 谁说了谷歌中国了
<ofan> 用输入法的也就cjk
<metbsd> 那谷歌输入法是哪里来的
<alvin_rxg> google 輸入法就是 google china 幹的私活
<CyrusYzGTt>  這個也沒有linux http://www.iimedia.cn/29079.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: 消息：Google Drive云存储有望下周推出_产业关注_艾媒网 (@ iimedia.cn)
<stock-cn> CyrusYzGTt: 是阿，google drive也没linux客户端
<CyrusYzGTt> stock-cn§ 額
<stock-cn> CyrusYzGTt: 还有那个画建筑图的工具，也只有windows版本
<ofan> fedora有kde版？
<stock-cn> ofan: 有的
<CyrusYzGTt> stock-cn§ .. 啥工具？
<ofan> 装个玩玩
<metbsd> 这么多输入法怎么都不出linux版本呢
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 有，
<stock-cn> CyrusYzGTt: sk开头的
<CyrusYzGTt> stock-cn§ .. 不知道，， 你私聊告訴我吧，，
<stock-cn> 具体叫什么名字我忘记了，可以画三维图，在windows下我用过的阿，大家也应该都知道的阿
<metbsd> 还好没买小米手机，我就知道小米是个垃圾
<stardiviner> metbsd: windows下可以植入广告,linux肯定没人肯答应输入法有广告之类的,这是原因之一
<stock-cn> metbsd: 我就买了小米
<metbsd> 我用QQ输入法，没发现广告
<cfy> iGoogle: ee好
<metbsd> 听说小米经常死机的？
<CyrusYzGTt> stock-cn§ 我木有劃過三維圖，， AV女優的三維倒是看過
<stock-cn> metbsd: 假的
<stock-cn> metbsd: 速度狂快的，双内核1.5GCPU，1GRAM
<stock-cn> 苹果机死机我倒是见到过，我同事苹果机死机，啥办法也没有，他的机子不能取电板，电板是集成在里面的。结果只有拿到MAC店子里去
<ofan> 我还没死过机
<stock-cn> CyrusYzGTt: Google Sketchup
<ofan> 貌似只有过五国画面，不过是因为第三方的ntfs驱动
<stock-cn> CyrusYzGTt: Google Sketchup这个用来画那种建筑三维图的，只有windows
<CyrusYzGTt> stock-cn§ 額，貌似這個也是google的，， 我木有用過
<stock-cn> CyrusYzGTt: 我用过，很好用
<CyrusYzGTt> stock-cn§ 貌似還支持 MAC
<ofan> 支持mac
<stock-cn> CyrusYzGTt: 不记得了
<CyrusYzGTt> stock-cn§ ,,
<stock-cn> ofan: 小米我也从没死过机
<metbsd> 小米手机，除了造工工艺差，手机外观设计根本没有，手机的手感差，摄像头的拍照能力弱（特别是夜晚），系统虽然有创意，但也不是很稳定
<ofan> D3都有Mac版
<ofan> stock-cn: android不死机，只死程序
<stock-cn> metbsd: 基本上是别的手机给小米造谣的
<CyrusYzGTt> 騰訊也是 http://reteng.qq.com/info/17797.html  MAC都出新版了。。 linux版本，， 不說
<alvin_rxg> Title: QQ for Mac 2.0.3正式发布 丰富涂鸦编辑模式_热腾 (@ qq.com)
<ofan> 要毛qq
<stock-cn> qq真的没意思了，尤其对犯罪人员而言，千万别用QQ
<ofan> 上qq你能聊个啥
<stock-cn> 相犯罪的最好用gtalk
<ofan> 扯淡打屁
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 聊AV女優，
<stock-cn> ofan: 泡妞用QQ很方便
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 网警逮你
<ofan> stock-cn: 你泡了么
<stock-cn> ofan: 我不泡妞
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ ..AV也犯罪？。？
<ofan> stock-cn: 泡妞没苹果方便
<stock-cn> 我看过一篇文章，据说，所有聊天工具中，用QQ的女孩最容易跟人上床
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 不是要犯罪才会逮你
<stock-cn> 其次是msn，再次是雅虎通
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 这个还不清楚么
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 好吧 ，，
<stock-cn> 世界妓女中，用QQ人数最多
<ofan> 一篇文章还说过蛋疼没得治
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯嗯，聽說 一部蘋果手機就可以跟90後女孩上牀
<stock-cn> 一个苹果手机要多少钱?申请一个QQ是免费的
<ofan> stock-cn: 不还钱泡个屁
<ofan> 花钱
<stock-cn> ofan: 你落伍了老弟，用QQ网上勾引女人上床，都是不花钱的
<stock-cn> ofan: 花钱用QQ找女人，那还不如直接去宾馆打电话
<stock-cn> ofan: 是说一夜情式的，免费上床的女人，用QQ的多
<ofan> stock-cn: 别宅了
<stock-cn> ofan: 当然妓女也多，妓女是要钱的
<ofan> stock-cn: 宅男天天自己yy
<ofan> 多出去接触接触
<stock-cn> 我们公司有个年轻人，刚分配下来不久，在网上用QQ搜索本城的女人在线用户，加了就视频，然后就问一夜情可以吗，被我们单位网监发现了，还受到了领导批评
<ofan> http://www.bsdcan.org/2010/schedule/attachments/135_crypto1hr.pdf
<stock-cn> ofan: 说来也奇怪，我看到网上说，人一辈子从性成熟到80岁，高潮时间加起来也不到两小时的，但却为了这两小时不到的开心时刻累一辈子
<ofan> stock-cn: 天天打肯定能超过两小时
<ofan> 网上都扯淡的
<stock-cn> ofan: 按照平均每周一次，从16岁到80岁
<ofan> 不过可能打两年就挂了
<stock-cn> ofan: 到后面年级稍大，就不会那么频繁了的，要平均算阿
<ofan> stock-cn: 一天五次，打上一个月，保证连动腿都难
<stock-cn> ofan: 那样一辈子也最多两小时
<ofan> 不止
<stock-cn> 一次最多10秒
<stock-cn> 一分钟6次
<ofan> stock-cn: 10秒...
<stock-cn> ofan: 小米上刷meego和tizen都没问题
<stock-cn> ofan: 苹果机据说可以装DOS系统，很有意思
<xitingshui_> 找到组织了～同志们
<stock-cn> xitingshui_: 欢迎组织部来了个年轻人！
<namoamitabuddha> stock-cn: 不能装 linux?
<alvin_rxg> 天上人間 ←→ 賤人上天
<xitingshui_> ...
<xitingshui_> 这是什么意思
<stock-cn> namoamitabuddha: 你是说小米吗
<stock-cn> namoamitabuddha: meego和tizen就是linux for mobile
<stock-cn> namoamitabuddha: 基于debian的
<xitingshui_> meego还活着？
<stardiviner> shell 如何循环遍历目录下的所有子目录来执行命令? 是用find搜索目录? 对每个输出检查并执行命令还是用其他方法?
<alvin_rxg> 可以的
<stardiviner> alvin_rxg: find这样做的命令是什么?
<stardiviner> alvin_rxg: find . -type d -print | commands ... ?
<alvin_rxg> find ... blabla ... -exec cmd
<xitingshui_> 大牛们给推荐个IDE吧，日常学习所用
<imadper> xitingshui_: 什么语言
<yall> xitingshui_: emacs
<xitingshui_> C
<xitingshui_> C语言
<imadper> xitingshui_: 要简单的还是复杂的?
<xitingshui_> 奋斗不息
<xitingshui_> 打错了。。。
<xitingshui_> 简单的
<yall> emacs emacs emacs
<imadper> xitingshui_: geany
<xitingshui_> 3Q
<imadper> yall: 人家都要简单的了..
<alvin_rxg> 簡單的， notepad
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 人家要ide.. 何必故意过不去呢
<xitingshui_> 那个。。我是第一次用IRC。你们是如何向特定人发信息的
<iGoogle> imadper: 赶紧告诉别人。他要面基。
<namoamitabuddha> xitingshui_: vim
<xitingshui_> ……我要IDE
<namoamitabuddha> 网上把 vim 打造成 IDE 的文章很多
<xitingshui_> 编辑器我也不用VIM 和 emacs
<namoamitabuddha> why not?
<xitingshui_> 效率能增加多少？
<imadper> iGoogle: ........ 神...
<imadper> xitingshui_: 很多
<iGoogle> xitingshui_: http://os.51cto.com/art/201101/242518.htm
<alvin_rxg> Title: Emacs和Vim：神的编辑器和编辑器之神 - 51CTO.COM (@ 51cto.com)
<imadper> xitingshui_: 你用geany就行. 但是要知道, 效率的话, vim绝对高, 虽然我也不用
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 对不会用的人来说，不会增加。
<xitingshui_> IDE用的GCC，VIM自己弄也是用GCC 能加多少效率？再说我是初学需要那么高的效率
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 恩, 我就不会用vim.... 快捷键都记不住...
<alvin_rxg>  :make
<imadper> xitingshui_: vim想编译, bind到gcc上, 一个快捷键就可以了
<namoamitabuddha> xitingshui_: 如果一点都不会用，那样效率 = 0。但是倘若愿意花上半小时左右，就能超过普通编辑器的效率了。
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 用 emacs?
<imadper> xitingshui_: 这么多人都说效率高, 肯定有他的原因...
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 恩, emacs党.
<xitingshui_> 你们别这样，我会忍不住的
<iGoogle> emacs的曲线，很牛屎的。
<imadper> xitingshui_: 都说, geany, 你用就好了, 普通的ide. 只是你说vim或者emacs没意义, 我们才说下去的
<imadper> iGoogle: vim更抖, 好吧!
<xitingshui_> 我说会忍不住用VIM的 T T
<iGoogle> vim的曲线，至少是正常的啊。 imadper lol
<namoamitabuddha> xitingshui_: 你要考虑自己需要使用的程度
<namoamitabuddha> xitingshui_: 例如说，你假设1年就拍一个代码，平时也不怎么用编辑器。
<iGoogle> 没看我给的url? xitingshui_ 看那曲线先。
<namoamitabuddha> xitingshui_: 那样 vim 是奢侈品。
<imadper> iGoogle: 算了吧, 第一次用emacs的人, 好歹能输入东西, 起码能接受. 第一次用vim的人, 什么都输入不过去, 然后莫名其妙(不小心按到i), 又能输入了
<iGoogle> imadper: 对头。
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: vimtutor 下就 ok 了
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: emacs走tutor也可以的
<xitingshui_> 你们开始争论VIM了。。
<iGoogle> vim至少要浪费一周。
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 第一次用 vim 完全可以 vim -y
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 没用过...
<iGoogle> emacs是终身泥滩。
<imadper> emacs绝对一个月才能配置好... 第一次写elisp那就是全天的纠结
<namoamitabuddha> xitingshui_: 你可以 vim, emacs 都学下，然后挑个自己喜欢的就行了。当然也可以选择不用 vim/emacs 而用比较“易用”的 editor。
<iGoogle> 2个都学的，不是人。
<xitingshui_> 我去，头大了
<imadper> iGoogle: 其实, 会emacs的, 多少也会一些vim, 毕竟用linux不能不会vim, 编辑几行的配置文件, 没可能开emacs 我的emacs打开就要一分钟. 但是会vim的不一定会emacs
<lainme> xitingshui_: 练习用写写代码，gedit就够了。多了还是考虑个IDE或是功能强些的编辑器
<xitingshui_> 额，我应该从善如流啊，学学VIM
<hoxily> xitingshui_: http://vimcdoc.sourceforge.net/doc/help.html 中文版VIM帮助文档
<alvin_rxg> Title: VIM: help (@ sourceforge.net)
<xitingshui_> wow ~谢谢大家
<lainme> sagemath怎么大数和小数总是出问题
<lainme> 这叫人怎么算。。
<imadper> .
<Freebuilder> 看了半天，愣是没看懂 iptables 的写法
<namoamitabuddha> xitingshui_: 这不存在什么“从善如流”的说法。
<cfy> iGoogle: 怎么会...
<cfy> iGoogle: emacs和记事本那样,好入门
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=54&t=375387
<alvin_rxg> Title: 这个用 iptables 做 NAT 该如何写 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 (@ ubuntu.org.cn)
<Freebuilder> kk 又改名字了！
<xhh> test
<hoxily> Freebuilder: kk(servk,^k^) 与 alvin_rxg 不是同一个人吧？
<imadper> cf
<imadper> cfy: 你说, 我毕业设计, 写什么好?
<imadper> cfy: 写一个文件系统怎么样?
<cfy> imadper: 这个不是,老师出题,你才能做的么?
<cfy> imadper: 用common lisp写个emacs lisp编译器,解释器
<cfy> imadper: 代替gnu emacs
<cfy> imadper: 然后让linux支持?还是win?
<imadper> cfy: .... 少年...
<imadper> cfy: 题目自己选
<imadper> cfy: linux呀
<cfy> imadper: 哦..
<imadper> cfy: 不知道文件系统写的出来不
<cfy> imadper: 可以的
<cfy> imadper: 要挑战的话,写我那个题目 lol
<imadper> cfy: .... 你到不如说用c写个elisp的解释器...
<cfy> imadper: 那不是有么....emacs啊...
<imadper> cfy: 那干嘛要用cl重写?
<imadper> cfy: 你觉得, cl写出来的, 比c的快?
<stardiviner> imadper: cl是啥? clisp?
<imadper> stardiviner: common lisp
<stardiviner> imadper: 能不能用汇编写解释器啊?
<stardiviner> imadper: 汇编应该是最快的了吧?
<imadper> stardiviner: 写的好的汇编才是最快的. 但是很难写好吧
<stardiviner> imadper: 确实, 不过确实喜欢折腾的人可以试试
<imadper> cfy: 不过, 用cl写个elisp的解释器之后, 怎么把他加到emacs上, 让emacs用它解释elisp?
<cfy> imadper: 给你看篇文章把
<cfy> imadper: http://tromey.com/blog/?p=709
<alvin_rxg> Title: The Cliffs of Inanity › Emacs and Common Lisp (@ tromey.com)
<KDr2> 最近上不来？
<KDr2> 是被墙了么？
<cfy> KDr2: 上什么?
<KDr2> 挂代理上来了
<KDr2> freenode啊
<cfy> KDr2: 没有.
<cfy> KDr2: 我这里正常
<KDr2> 我连的chat.freenode.net
<cfy> KDr2: 换过端口了么?
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 你写汇编是 nasm 还是 gas
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 51
<cfy> :D
<KDr2> 连得6667端口
<cfy> KDr2: 为啥?
<KDr2> 挂了个socks代理就好了
<cfy> KDr2: 8000,8001都能用
<KDr2> o，我试试
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: what?
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 我会51单片机的
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 不是 x86 的？
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 哦
<KDr2> 换了8000端口，好了。。。谢谢
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 不过搞一个这个貌似挑战挺大的
<imadper> cfy: 毕业设计还是找一个靠谱的, 听起来又很牛逼的好一些
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 那就用 MIX 写
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: MMIX
<stardiviner> weechat 是伟大的.... I like it.
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: ... 来个可行的, 明天就要去找老师了...
<alvin_rxg> Gnuplot 如何在画的点上添加数值显示？
<hoxily> test
<savr> niiihow!
<savr> why do chinese sites always open in new windows?
<savr> on every link
<xhh> savr: highly doubtful :)
<savr> xhh, they do.
<xhh> savr: i don't :D
<savr> ok
<savr> why do "official" chinese sites
<savr> by official I don't only mean government sites. I wish to include private sites like baidu
<xiaomo> make people to stay longer
<namoamitabuddha> savr: Where do you come from?
<xhh> savr: regarding baidu, links on google's searching page also open in new window
<savr> xhh, not on international sites
<savr> namoamitabuddha, I'm in australia right now
<namoamitabuddha> savr: Are you Chinese?
<savr> bi
<savr> no
<namoamitabuddha> savr: Why do you come here?
<savr> to talk to chinese people
<namoamitabuddha> savr: A more general channel here is available. #ubuntu
<savr> namoamitabuddha, I come here all the time.
<namoamitabuddha> savr: Only a very few Chinese are using Linux, so here is not a good place to talk about such thing.
<savr> maybe true
<savr> what irc network do chinese people like?
<cfy> 泡面有股味道...
<namoamitabuddha> savr: eh, I guess less than 0.0001% Chinese know what is irc.
<xhh> savr: chinese using irc are even less than chinese using linux i guess
<savr> lol
<savr> this channel has always been very helpful
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: irc在国内曾经很流行的
<cfy> (* 100 (/ 1000 1300000000.0)) => 7.692307692307693e-05
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 有所耳闻。
<lainme> 码不动了
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: 在QQ群出现之前，IRC毕竟是群聊唯一解决方案
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: Windows 95 是不是有个 IRC 的软件。
<xhh> cfy: lisp?
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: 不知道，那时候人们都用盗版的MIRC
<cfy> xhh: elisp
<xhh> cfy: 最近在学clojure, 莫鄙视 :D
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 那时是啥时候?
<cfy> xhh: 怎么会?
<namoamitabuddha> savr: Copyright infringement is popular here.
<savr> lol
<savr> in this channel?
<namoamitabuddha> savr: No.
<savr> ok good lol
<namoamitabuddha> savr: ``here'' means China.
<Aoy_c> d
<savr> I know
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 1998-2004
<xhh> cfy: 一直对jam语言you'hui有所忌讳，感觉不太纯
<savr> there is a lot of infringement outside of china
<savr> but 99% is private
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 哇塞...那时我才8岁...erc诞生1年...
<cfy> xhh: 看不懂....
<\b> cfy: 90后?
<xhh> cfy: s/jam/jvm/g
<cfy> \b: 嗯
<MeaCulpa> cfy: irc是那时候网吧克服网页聊天室惊人流量的唯一出路
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 所以网吧都预装了mirc
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 哦..
<cfy> 中国的软件版权对于个人不存在限制...
<richard_ma> 这是什么时候的网吧？
<cfy> 1998-2004
<namoamitabuddha> savr: What about the infringement oversea? I wonder whether there is usually a virus in a infringement software.
<richard_ma> cfy: 那时候有QQ了啊
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: QQ
<savr> namoamitabuddha, selling on the street is a lot rarer
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: 那时候还叫OICQ, 那时候QQ还没群聊
<savr> most of it is private copying or internet sharing
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 对，我在想所谓的"OICQ"的O究竟是啥意思？Open......
 * MeaCulpa Most laowai hunt for pirate copy of DVD in street
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: Oriental? 天知道
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: wikipedia 上说的是 Open
<cfy> 面向ICQ
<cfy> pocoyo: 水牛好
<mao> 我猜是oh!
<namoamitabuddha> savr: For example, a infringement of Windows includes some hidden malware here.
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: 哦，反正是违法乱纪的货色
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: 有嘛...
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: ICQ 原来是收费的么？
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 你说啥？
<savr> namoamitabuddha, well over here someone may lend his legit windows cd to a friend who will crack it
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: windows
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 你到大街上看看那些什么 ghost xp 什么的
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 还有 ghost win7
<cfy> ....
<cfy> 还去大街上..
<savr> namoamitabuddha, I have spent some time in china. I'll be back in a few weeks
<cfy> 我都是直接问同学要的..
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 还有网上下载几个
<cfy> savr: 你能看懂中文么?
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 首页都乱七八糟的
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 很多莫名其妙的错误
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 装了很多乱七八糟的东西
<savr> cfy, I can translate with software
<savr> I can read numbers, city names, and some key words
<cfy> savr: 哦,那不错.
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 软件翻译的确不错啊，我几乎看不懂的。
<savr> :)
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: 大街...
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 你找到多少纯净的 windows?
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 还有那种装机的地方
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 话说
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 在几乎每台新电脑上
<cfy> 全是纯净的windows
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 以后学校可能要上 matlab
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 那是正版的吧
<cfy> windows有纯净的么?
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 就是说原版的
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 不做多少 mod 的
<cfy> 怎么把IE卸载了?
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: win7 可以卸载吧，上次听说经过欧盟多年的努力
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 可以么?
<cfy> 而且,为啥win7装软件,还需要自己去官网下?
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 你测试下，我没测试过。
<cfy> 随便一个linux都可以一条命令装啊
<cfy> 弱爆了...
<cfy> 没进步啊..
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 我觉得商业软件那样做可能违法吧
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 关我用户P事
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 就是系统烂
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: 中国人一般都用Deepin之类吧，挺干净的
<cfy> :D
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 你看 360 里面不是有个自动装软件的东西
<savr> namoamitabuddha, one may difference is the public in western countries are a little dumber on how pirating software works
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 软件管理。
<savr> s/may/main
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 360这流氓的软件...
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: win7 卸载与否没关系，重点是，你买了预装windows的电脑有权利要求对OS退货
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 怎么退?
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 与你的客服联系
<cfy> 好像有些人退过
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 你可以要求，退还OS的钱
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 我家里那台新的机子是没有正版 win 的
<MeaCulpa> cfy: winXP的EULA曾经可以，win7不知道了
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 哦...算了,我以后要么组装,要么买apple的....
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 不是退货，而是他销售的时候就有这个不预装的版本。
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 关键看EULA里怎么写的
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: 我知道
<savr> namoamitabuddha, here many people prefer paying the cost of the license than learning how to bypass it. so retail boxes of windows may cost a lot more in the store than online or when bundled with a computer
<cfy> MeaCulpa: thinkpad的待机能力有点差...
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 不过我换了9芯电池,好多了..
<freeayu__> 我想知道 ，翻译一些英文原版书，有意义嘛
<richard_ma> cfy: x系列待机应该可以吧
<freeayu__> 这年头谁不懂英语 啊？ 还有必要去翻译嘛
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: 我说的是花300刀买个本子，再退掉winxp领回来50刀...
<namoamitabuddha> savr: Sorry, my english is not good.
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 不知，我的还行
<cfy> richard_ma: MeaCulpa: 9芯,的倒是能4~5小时吧
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 而且预装正版 windows 的 office 大多还不是正版。
<savr> ok
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: 那又怎样？Office的授权顶得上一个电脑了
<cfy> T_T
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 我现在很多时候还必须得用。
<cfy> lispworks顶的上一台顶配的mac pro了..
<happyaron> mbp大垃圾
<cfy> happyaron: 为啥呢?
<happyaron> 除了续航和风扇非常牛逼以外别的悲剧
<mao> happyaron: 为啥呢
<happyaron> cfy: 认识一朋友买mbp不久，目前已经要每周跑apple店修一次了
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 说这种有意义么...
<happyaron> cfy: 现在在北京，风扇转速 4k rpm 才能保持温度可以接受
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 有啊
<cfy> happyaron: 我那天在论坛看到 王垠 发贴了!
<happyaron> 哦
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 一个很奇怪的事情是，我看见国内教育系统引进的很多是商业软件，然后学生纷纷去搜索各种破解。
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: 老师引领盗版风尚
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa§ 正解啊，，
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: 有时候也是微软之类的策略，送软件给老师，搞定老师
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 不止 m$
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 例如：matlab
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: 我前两天还听一个老师振振有词，说你们画图别用啥word这样的烂货...要用Visio...
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: 都是盗版，Visio啥价钱啊...mb
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 例如：geometer's sketchpad
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 这些不是 m$ 的
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 如何解释？
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: 那是国内老师NB... matlab应该有学生lic吧
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: 国外学生有学生licence吧大概
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 我说国内，很多都是学生回家搜索破解。
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: http://www.wra1th.plus.com/awk/awkfri.txt
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: 还有穷鬼老师拿pl和awk上AI的呢
<\b> MeaCulpa: matlab  便宜, 但众多 toolbox 买不起
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 交作业要求用 ppt
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 等等这种要求
<MeaCulpa> 国内嘛，都这样
<MeaCulpa> 想来我们的搜盗版习惯都是老师培养的
<namoamitabuddha> 正确
<namoamitabuddha> 用 TeX 做 slide 可能的确比较麻烦
<alvin_rxg> \b: http://uploadpie.com/MMwHv  一模一样的竟然排版成这个样子…
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: tex做slide也不是正道，是牵强附会的东西
<\b> alvin_rxg: 肯定是你哪里写错了...
<namoamitabuddha> 但即使商业软件没有开源软件好的时候，我们的选择还是盗版的商业软件。
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: slideshow本来就不是正道...
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 数学公式编辑都用 MathType
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 数不胜数
<\b> MeaCulpa: 所有的图都是 eps或者pdf 的.... libreoffice 插矢量图显示出来的还是一坨坨的
<lainme> Matlab也不便宜了……学生版99美元了
<\b> MeaCulpa: 于是还得用回 beamer
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 国外的那种 pdf 的 slide 是怎么做的
<\b> alvin_rxg: 这图的字体怎么是等宽?
<alvin_rxg> \b: 我挑了 cmr,18
<\b> alvin_rxg: 还有,  cm 的字体如果用 Type1,  在激光打印机上效果特烂
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<\b> alvin_rxg: 有些笔划太细 ,   定可先染成 600dpi 或者更低的点阵字体
<\b> alvin_rxg:   否则有其它的字体.   times 就不错
<\b> alvin_rxg: 只不过times 的数学字体要借用别的
<alvin_rxg> 呃…
<namoamitabuddha> 数学字体我用 Euler
<namoamitabuddha> AMS Euler
<\b> alvin_rxg:  我之前用  utopia  比较多.  因为 utopia 在显示品上效果不错
<alvin_rxg> 都不知道有哪些字体…
<\b> alvin_rxg:   后来想用 minion, 但想想 copyright, 还是算了
<\b> alvin_rxg: 再后来改用 palatino
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<MeaCulpa> .
<alvin_rxg> 以后再考虑字体
<alvin_rxg> 机房打印的看着可以。
<\b> alvin_rxg: 用了一次 garamond 被老师驳回了....他习惯读 times ... 因为几个专业杂志全是 times
<alvin_rxg> :|
<\b> alvin_rxg: 也要看 texmf
<MeaCulpa> 唉，学术界啊...一坨
<\b> alvin_rxg: 经济系的那个神马 tex 版本就特烂
<alvin_rxg> 神码tex?
<\b> alvin_rxg:  没看, 反正在那里编辑了一次, 缺几个字体,  连 cm 都没有矢量的
<\b> alvin_rxg:  主机房的 latex 用起来还正常
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<\b> alvin_rxg: 但是几个宏包可能是老版本的. 若干虚拟字体的大小/kerning设置也不一样.   你的排版可能会有改变
 * kenifanying 202.56.221.30 - - [15/May/2012:21:27:26 +0800] "GET /user/soapCaller.bs HTTP/1.1" 404 469 "-" "Morfeus Fucking Scanner"
 * kenifanying apache access log里面有条这个，是什么情况？
<alvin_rxg> 哦…
 * kenifanying 是有人扫描我的80端口？
 * kenifanying 是已经被攻击了还是？？？
<alvin_rxg> 才这么条破信息，看个毛
<kenifanying> alvin_rxg, 还需要什么信息？
<alvin_rxg> 屏这条信息的话，baidu.com 天天被攻击呢
<alvin_rxg> *凭
<alpha080> #FF0000
<kenifanying> alvin_rxg, 自己随便弄了个apache 然后给同学传文件用的，看log里面除了几条Morfeus Fucking Scanner外，其它访问ip都正常，一般都怎么判断自己是否被攻击了呢？
<\b> alvin_rxg: 那本书下载了吗?
<alvin_rxg> \b: 20.5%
<wztian> kenifanying: http://ekle.us/index.php/2007/05/update_on_morfeus_fucking_scanner
<alvin_rxg> Title: Update on Morfeus Fucking Scanner (@ ekle.us)
<\b> alvin_rxg: 今天有人做源吗?
<alvin_rxg> \b: 没有…
<kenifanying> wztian, 谢谢:)
 * lainme bug找到了。openmp也能工作了
 * MeaCulpa 那念佛的呢...
 * lainme gtk那bug，3年了，都没人理。我今年报的相关的，developer问了下哪个distribution就消失了
 * lainme patch都有了
<fvw> chrome 18快了很多
<alpha080> 攻克RGB～
<hoxily> good evening everyone!
<z23423423> http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_6b7c77e00100qusq.html
<z23423423> \b: hi
<z23423423> alpha080: caleb- , 两位大师好
<MeaCulpa> chrome 要是连快都做不到，就一无是处了
<alpha080> 小沙弥，好
<z23423423> main(){printf(&unix["\021%six\012\0"],unix["have"]+"fun"-0x60);}
<z23423423> alpha080: 大师，现在在研究啥
<alpha080> css
<alpha080> html
<hahaha> hahaha.大家，可不可以用ubuntu9.04设计懂啊12.04呢
<z23423423> MeaCulpa: chrome里面的google搜出来的东东，经常打不开，而且一出现链接中断，就出现6秒多啥网页也打不开的情况
<hahaha> 升级到
<alpha080> z23423423: 链接改为https
<z23423423> alpha080: 哦
<alpha080> z23423423: 这不是google的问题
<z23423423> alpha080: 从chrome的设置里改？
<\b> z23423423: hi
<\b> ubuntu 怎么把 ~/bin 加到 path?
<alpha080> 没用chrome,不清楚，但是好像有https的addon
<\b> 在 .profile 里加了没用
<alpha080> z23423423: 你到商店里面找找
<z23423423> alpha080: 哦
<alpha080> \b: 注销一下？
<z23423423> \b: source .profile ?
<\b> alpha080: 没用.  我这个 .profile 用了若干年了.. 重启了许多次了,开机也开了许多次了
<\b> z23423423:  我想在 xsession 里引入这个 PATH
<\b> z23423423: 不是在 shell 里
<z23423423> \b: ubuntu找ee
<hahaha> 怎么不理我
<hahaha> 我想用ubuntu9.04升级到12.04，行不行啊？？
<alpha080> \b 忘了 xsession 是加入那个文件的，也许是 .bashrc?
<alpha080> hahaha: 直接重装吧
<z23423423> +1
<hahaha> 重装无力啊
<alpha080> hahaha: 跨版本升级出问题概率极大
<z23423423> hahaha: 一定要升级吗？
<\b> 第一次用 gnome...
<z23423423> 从不升级的路过
<\b> 不知道 gdm 怎么处理的 .profile
<alpha080> hahaha: 那就跟我混openSUSE吧
<hahaha> 想用这个嘛
<\b> kdm 是读 ~/.profile 的
<z23423423> \b: /etc/rc.local ?
<hahaha> alpha080。那是神马东西
<alpha080> \b: 我没用gnome...kde党
<\b> alpha080:  opensuse 几个社区源不给力... 所以 ubuntu LTS出来之后就改 ubuntu 了
<\b> z23423423: 不是那个.
<MeaCulpa> z23423423: 你居然不知道墙？
<alpha080> hahaha: \b 还行吧，主要是新手搞不清楚要加几个源
<z23423423> MeaCulpa: ...
<MeaCulpa> alpha080: 我记得墙对https弄得更狠吧？
<\b> alpha080:  比如最近 opensuse 的 poedit 必挂
<z23423423> MeaCulpa: 我不明白的是，当被中断后，为啥有几秒时间就再也打不开网页
<\b> alpha080: 好像是在 m17n 源里的
<MeaCulpa> z23423423: 你被拉黑了几秒
<z23423423> MeaCulpa: 哦
<hahaha> 那个东西的命令跟ubuntu差多少
<alpha080> MeaCulpa: google搜索可以加密的啊,没问题。至于链接可以用脚本处理啊
<MeaCulpa> z23423423: 惩罚你看不该看的
<\b> alpha080:  最新 opensuse  的 wxwidgets 也有问题,  unicode 的问题
<z23423423> MeaCulpa: 这也是GFW的功能？
<MeaCulpa> z23423423: yes
<z23423423> MeaCulpa: 我看的只是写知识性的文章，又不是成人网站。。。
<hahaha> alpha080，怎么下载的镜像有4.7G呢
<alpha080> \b: m17n不是必加的，
<alpha080> hahaha: 你下载的是dvd,当然很大。。
 * z23423423 强烈建议GFW把非成人网站的都给墙了，lol
<MeaCulpa> z23423423: 成人网站只会拖垮你身体，知识危害就大得多了
<\b> alpha080: 不加 m17n难道自己经译  poedit?  我没那个兴趣
<stardiviner> z23423423: hi, 美女
<hahaha> 那下载桌面版的iso多大
<MeaCulpa> z23423423: 成人网站对成人似乎完全无害...
<z23423423> stardiviner: ...
<stardiviner> z23423423: hi, 美女
<alpha080> hahaha: dvd好啊，比较适合你的
<z23423423> stardiviner: bot?
<stardiviner> z23423423: hi, 美女
<alpha080> \b: 这倒也是。。
<z23423423> MeaCulpa: 有人搞个bot。。。
<hahaha> alpha080：没有刻录机，没有dvd，光棍一个
<stardiviner> z23423423: hi, 美女
<alpha080> hahaha: 那总有u盘吧？
<MeaCulpa> z23423423: ?
<z23423423> ofan: 请求帮助，有人再用bot搞我
<hahaha> 2Gu盘，低空飞过
<z23423423> MeaCulpa:  stardiviner 是个bot
<stardiviner> z23423423: hi, 美女
<z23423423> MeaCulpa: 看见没有
<MeaCulpa> stardiviner: .
<stardiviner> z23423423: hi, 美女
<alpha080> hahaha: 那还是u盘载个vcd的
<z243234234> MeaCulpa: 他太渣了吧，改个nick就骗过去了
<hahaha> alpha080，问你一下，用wubi安装ubuntu可以不
<alpha080> 可以。。但是不建议
<stardiviner> z23423423: hi, 美女
<\b> alpha080: 好像 fcitx 也是在 m17n 里
<hahaha> 文件系统会是什么
<z243234234> roylez: 你在吃中午饭？
<hahaha> alpha080，为什么呢
<alpha080> 问题多多
<alpha080> 睡觉去～
<z243234234> alpha080: 大师，别这么快走啊
<hahaha> alpha080: 大师，别这么快走啊
<z243234234> alpha080: 还想跟你请教下关于ioccc上面的东东呢
<alpha080> 佛曰必须睡
<z243234234> alpha080: 有没有人把这20届的ioccc全给解释一遍的，
<hahaha> 佛曰，时候还未到呢
<MeaCulpa> 佛真罗嗦
<hahaha> 我有一个问题，是不是irc上面全是大学生啊
<hahaha> 听说大学生大多厮混与IRC上面
<z243234234> MeaCulpa: 有没有牛人把20多届的ioccc都解释出来的
<hahaha> 算了，闪人了
<z243234234> stardiviner: weechat把你暴露了， evanescence
<MeaCulpa> :P
<stardiviner> z243234234: 哈哈, 是我注册的关系,我绑定了子nick
<z243234234> stardiviner: 换web irc吧，
 * MeaCulpa 美国居然能出Evanescence这样的乐队...
<stardiviner> z243234234: 还不如通过i2p匿名上IRC,那你肯定找不到我是谁
<z243234234> 这是一个俄罗斯名字？
<stardiviner> z243234234: 绝对不是,这是个单词
<z243234234> stardiviner: 我ssh过来你也不知道我是谁 :p
<stardiviner> z243234234: 知道的, ssh只是加密,但是对方在哪里应该还是知道的,或者我理解有误
<stardiviner> z243234234: 最好的办法就是换太电脑,换个帐号
<stardiviner> z243234234: 这样就真的没人知道是你了
<z243234234> stardiviner: i2p是啥
<stardiviner> z243234234: 和tor类似的东西
<z243234234> stardiviner: 我直接换个ip,不就行了？我最少有3个可用的ip  :P
<stardiviner> z243234234: tor用的是onion网络,i2p是用p2p网络
<z243234234> stardiviner: 我如果用移动的cmnet网络，你还能认出我吗？
<stardiviner> z243234234: 但是换ip还有mac,还有hostname,user之类的信息啊
<stardiviner> 换了电脑,那你的个人信息就真的都没有了
<slucx> 我在程序中用一个指针指向一块共享内存中的一个数组，两个进程公用这个指针，可以否？
<z243234234> stardiviner: 话说你怎么查我的mac hostname user之类的
<\b> http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=4&ved=0CF8QFjAD&url=http%3A%2F%2Fbugs.debian.org%2Fcgi-bin%2Fbugreport.cgi%3Fbug%3D636108&ei=7Au5T-yAIeWm4gTQ0-SmCQ&usg=AFQjCNH1p5sZ5I2JLEevJic5jvYbw9pMUA&sig2=k6IPjxAwcR3Dz9DEwjiqYQ
<stardiviner> z243234234: 跟踪你的包原地址,然后嗅探你的所有发出的包,如果你在登录网页,破解ssl加密的cookie之类的,然后搜索你的其他账户,接着人人之类的,然后就差不多了,大概是这样的
<stardiviner> z243234234: 知道你当然的任何一个可以定位的信息就可以啊,理论上说,只要你连着互联网,在通信,那就可能被找到
<z243234234> stardiviner: 额，没人人之类的，连fb都不愿搞，你认为我会去搞人人之类的吗
<\b> lightdm 果然不读 .profile ....
<stardiviner> 这就是为什么很少的那几个人不用电脑,不用手机的原因
<\b> 重开 x
<stardiviner> z243234234: 只要在网络上,理论上是肯定有账户信息的,或多或少而已,难找不难找而已
<z243234234> stardiviner: 的确有，我的gmail,google一定保存着我第一次和最近几次登录的ip
<stardiviner> 是不是真实身份这种追根究底的东西没意思,但是笼统来将,是这样的,任何一个人在网络上都能被找到
<z243234234> stardiviner: 各种网络服务，只要你使用它们，你就被记录了，最起码得记录你的ip
<stardiviner> z243234234: 所以查找你的IP,MAC,或者hostname之类的,然后嗅探所有从你计算机发出的包,必然会被找到
<stardiviner> 只是难度和时间的问题
<stardiviner> 所谓道高一尺,魔高一丈嘛,世上没有不可破解的,
<z243234234> stardiviner: 还有权利问题，如果我是网监处的，我想查信息就太容易了，lol
<stardiviner> z243234234: 那是ISP可以直接授权查询,如果你是高手,可能比那个人要快,
<stardiviner> 只是可能,
<stardiviner> 其他的就没什么了,或者想电影里那样设么CIA的之类可以查询数据库,而黑客还要黑进去,
<\b> 是不是 gdm 残疾了, 为什么搞个  lightdm....?
<z243234234> stardiviner: 对网络方面一点不懂，
<stardiviner> z243234234: 我也不懂,我是小白,请不要把我前面说的当真....
<z243234234> \b: 光光来了，你可以问问他
<stardiviner> z243234234: 我是专门骗你这种小孩子的....
<z243234234> stardiviner: 你个school boy
<stardiviner> z243234234: 你个school girl
<z243234234> stardiviner: ...i,man
<stardiviner> z243234234: 这个意思我在高二翻字典的时候看过,现在还记得....
<stardiviner> z243234234: 是说站在街上的女人,也就是说是妓女
<\b> z243234234: 光光?
<stardiviner> z243234234: street girl,说错了
<z243234234> 前天看了那个啥复仇者联盟，感觉里面的绿巨人真猛
<MeaCulpa> Harlot
<\b> z243234234:  几年没装过 gnome 了,  这次装了, 还用了默认的  unity
<z243234234> \b: alvin_rxg
<slucx> 我在程序中用一个指针指向一块共享内存中的一个数组，两个进程公用这个指针，可以否？
<\b> z243234234: 他知道?
<stardiviner> z243234234: 当初想,英语太神奇了,说妓女竟然是这么表达的
<z243234234> alvin_rxg: 召唤
<\b> alvin_rxg:  gdm 残疾了? 为什么用 lightdm?
<z243234234> \b: 不知道，问问总比不问强吧
<stardiviner> \b: lightdm轻量级别的,
<z243234234> 我都不知道我的gnome是啥。。。
<z243234234> hoxily1: 好犀利，你为啥总是进进出出？
<richard_ma> z243234234: 啥意思？什么叫不知道gnome是啥？
<z243234234> gebjgd: 撸管哥，你又在边撸边吃饭？
<stardiviner> z
<z243234234> richard_ma: 就是不知道gnome是啥，
<stardiviner> z243234234: 大神早
<richard_ma> z243234234: 拜大神
<z243234234> stardiviner: 额，我电脑小白，
<z243234234> stardiviner: ubuntu才用了2个月。。。或者说linux才用了2个月，
<stardiviner> z243234234: 大神,你就不要装了
<z243234234> stardiviner: ...
<alvin_rxg> \b: 啥？
<z243234234> stardiviner: 你给我解释解释ioccc上面的东东吧，
<z243234234> 感觉太cool了
<z243234234> 虽然看不懂。。。
<stardiviner> z243234234: 大神啊,咱们连C都不会.你都开始玩ioccc了...
<z243234234> stardiviner: http://topic.csdn.net/t/20040801/16/3231823.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: 不可理喻——IOCCC 1984年作品mullender.c - C/C++ / C语言 - CSDN.NET (@ csdn.net)
<\b> alvin_rxg:  gdm 残疾了? 为什么用 lightdm?
<z243234234> alvin_rxg: 你又替代kk的角色了，哈哈
<alvin_rxg> \b: 不是我决定的。去问 ubuntu。
<z243234234> #ubuntu ?
<z243234234> CyrusYzGTt: 召唤
<CyrusYzGTt> z243234234§ 拒絕
<z243234234> CyrusYzGTt: ...竟然有反应了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> z243234234§ 等會睡覺就掛IRC。。
<z243234234> CyrusYzGTt: 你没挂呀，又在从海盗湾下种子？
<CyrusYzGTt> z243234234§ 海盜灣上不去，怎麼下載，， 我在下 ed2k的 高清電影。。大概有7
<CyrusYzGTt> z243234234§ 海盜灣上不去，怎麼下載，， 我在下 ed2k的 高清電影。。大概有7G
<z243234234> CyrusYzGTt: 7G...蓝光也没这么大吧
<CyrusYzGTt> z243234234§ 不知道，反正這個電影比較大，我見過有些最低起碼在 23G的
<z243234234> CyrusYzGTt: 啥电影？
<CyrusYzGTt> z243234234§ ，，流行的大作
<z243234234> CyrusYzGTt: 我下过18集的gossip girl也才6G
<z243234234> CyrusYzGTt: 你下的是合集吧，波多野结衣？
<CyrusYzGTt>  http://www.tomatolei.com/thread-40940-1-1.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: 番茄花园 - Powered by Discuz! (@ tomatolei.com)
<CyrusYzGTt> z243234234§ 不是，我下的是 科幻 大片。。 天朝的正規電影院可以正式授權播放的
<z243234234> CyrusYzGTt: 番茄花园跟那个啥社区有啥关系？
<CyrusYzGTt> z243234234§ .. 我說的是鏈接的內容 android，，google說五年內保持免費
<z243234234> CyrusYzGTt: 哦
<z243234234> stardiviner: 你挂了？
<z243234234> CyrusYzGTt: 你老相好的对象来了
<CyrusYzGTt> z243234234§ ,,我在這沒有老相好
<stardiviner> z243234234: not yet
<z243234234> CyrusYzGTt: ...maya
<CyrusYzGTt> z243234234§ .. maya 爲了高考 拋棄我了
<z243234234> stardiviner: 你看完给你发的那个链接了没
<stardiviner> z243234234: 我看不懂的....
<z243234234> CyrusYzGTt: 唉，女人最是祸水，你，还是找个男人吧
<z243234234> stardiviner: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> z243234234§ 對於男人沒有性趣
<stardiviner> z243234234: 都说了我连C也不会,俺还是小白的说,用linux也是几天前....
<z243234234> CyrusYzGTt: 前天晚上看了两部电影，一部复仇者联盟，感觉里面的绿巨人真猛，其它的超能英雄太渣了，另一部异星战场，看的我都想把本本砸了(不是我的)，里面的男主角就一弱智，女主角太丑，剧本太渣，真不明白为啥还有人拍。。。
<z243234234> stardiviner: you, a liar
<CyrusYzGTt> z243234234§ 同意
<CyrusYzGTt> z243234234§ 不過。。 復仇者聯盟木有看過
<z243234234> CyrusYzGTt: 看过花花性事没?里面的女主角都还不错，英文名好像叫young people fucking
<stardiviner> z243234234: 我真的不懂C的,我才碰linux几个星期
<CyrusYzGTt> 離開一會，我要洗衣服，， 明天估計會幹
<CyrusYzGTt> z243234234§ 木有
<z243234234> CyrusYzGTt: 哦
<z243234234> stardiviner: maya的情夫，你又在骗谁
<stardiviner> z243234234: 额.... 啥时候还有人记得那回事儿啊.... 我立马把你屏蔽了
<stardiviner> z243234234: 我连maya说过的话都没几回,就扯上这蛋疼事儿了
<z243234234> stardiviner: 这里的人都知道，
<stardiviner> z243234234: 那我就不上这频道了,混#python, #ruby-lang, #vim的都好
<z243234234> stardiviner: 大多数人都知道，又不是我一个人知道，而且貌似你的小窝地址也知道
<stardiviner> 上上#hackthissite也好
<stardiviner> z243234234: 我小窝地址?啥东东?
<z243234234> stardiviner: 话说你的小窝是vps?
<stardiviner> z243234234: 我IP,我物理地址? 这又没关系,
<stardiviner> z243234234: 不是啊,我是DICP
<stardiviner> z243234234: 用的ddclient,
<z243234234> stardiviner: 好吧，太专业的不懂。。。
<stardiviner> z243234234: 其实任何东西碰上这种缩写都变得很专业和深奥...
<stardiviner> z243234234: 就是简单把你的动态IP绑定的一个免费域名上
<z243234234> av就不像专业的名词。。。因为大家都懂
<stardiviner> 实现原理应该是发送A,can啥的记录之类的
<stardiviner> z243234234: IQ是啥?你懂? EQ呢? CQ ?
<stardiviner> z243234234: 不常接触而已
<z243234234> stardiviner: 你用谁提供的服务？花生壳？希网？
<stardiviner> z243234234: dynamic 啥啥之类的,忘记了,现在不用了,那个网站也下线了,因为HTML,css都简单看过一点了,不玩了,等学多点python,就再深入HTML5,和CSS3,然后是js
<stardiviner> z243234234: 当初纯粹娱乐
<z243234234> stardiviner: 哦
<z243234234> stardiviner: 你帮忙把ioccc上面的东东都解释下呗，
<stardiviner> z
<stardiviner> z243234234: 都说了不懂C的,更何况IOCCC啊,那可是混乱啊,
<z243234234> 左值和右值有时候真让人纠结，尤其是在ioccc里面。。。
<stardiviner> z243234234: 啥是左值右值啊?
<z243234234> stardiviner: 好吧，明天还有课，睡觉去
<z365982546> .
<z243234234> CyrusYzGTt: 你洗完了没？
<stardiviner> z243234234: asshole
<z243234234> CyrusYzGTt: 睡觉去了，
<CyrusYzGTt> z243234234§ 剛回來，你就發信息過來。。- -難道你偷窺本尊
<z243234234> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<z243234234> CyrusYzGTt: 你的maya的相好在，你就不想和他都聊几句吗？o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<savr> http://english.cntv.cn/program/crossover/20120323/107514.shtml o.0
<alvin_rxg> Title: Crossover 20120323 Baby hatch- better solution to baby abandoning? CCTV News - CNTV English (@ cntv.cn)
<CyrusYzGTt> z243234234§ 不跟姦夫聊天、
<z243234234> stardiviner: CyrusYzGTt 依然在记恨你。。。
<stardiviner> z243234234: 我还没除去他的filter呢...
<CyrusYzGTt> 在聽 梁靜茹的歌， 很好聽
<stardiviner> z243234234: 所以我看不到...嘿嘿
<z243234234> stardiviner: <CyrusYzGTt> z243234234§ 不跟姦夫聊天
<z243234234> stardiviner: 这样你不就看见了吗？lol
<stardiviner> z243234234: 我会过滤掉所有cyrusyzgtt的关键字
<z243234234> CyrusYzGTt: 你工资要回多少了
<CyrusYzGTt> z243234234§ 還有 80% 沒有拿回來
<z243234234> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<z243234234> stardiviner: 你是过滤掉他的名字还是一句话？
<z243234234> CyrusYzGTt: 还在你的小城？
<stardiviner> z243234234: 正则filter
<z243234234> stardiviner: 不会正则。。。
<z243234234> 也不喜欢正则
<CyrusYzGTt> z243234234§ 嗯，拿不回工資就在那待着
<stardiviner> z243234234: 所以就会完全看不见啦,嘿嘿ie
<CyrusYzGTt> stardiviner§ 我看的見
<CyrusYzGTt> 這是 掩耳盜鈴
<z243234234> stardiviner: 我喜欢S.Ramanujan 而不是S.Ramanujan FRS
<stardiviner> z243234234: what's that ?
<z243234234> stardiviner: google S.Ramanujan
<stardiviner> z243234234: 罗曼 ?
<z243234234> 我最羡慕的人生就是G.H.Hardy的人生，而最崇拜的天才莫过于S.Ramanujan，虽然Riemann N.H.Abel 也很出色
<z243234234> stardiviner: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Srinivasa_Ramanujan
<alvin_rxg> Title: Srinivasa Ramanujan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (@ wikipedia.org)
<z243234234> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/G._H._Hardy
<alvin_rxg> Title: G. H. Hardy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (@ wikipedia.org)
<stardiviner> z243234234: 我数学超级弱智的,还讨厌看这种超长的wiki
<stardiviner> z243234234: 简单的说
<z243234234> stardiviner: 简单的说就是我喜欢那种野生的，而不是训练出来的，我喜欢那种走没人走过的小路
<stardiviner> z243234234: me too
<z243234234> stardiviner: 额，你英语好不？有人给我找了一翻译的活，我可以介绍给你
<z243234234> CyrusYzGTt: 你还在不
<stardiviner> z243234234: 我自己看英文python文档都吃力,翻译就更不用说了
<stardiviner> z243234234: 你在翻译社区或者什么软件文档?
<z243234234> stardiviner: 不是，跟当前时局有关的
<stardiviner> z243234234: 不会啊, 我英语四级都没过的说,嘿嘿,咋是小白
<z243234234> stardiviner: 貌似该去睡了，明天还得上课，睡觉去
<z243234234> CyrusYzGTt: 喂，一起去撸管吧
<stardiviner> z243234234: 你接活,说明你英语一定不错
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<stardiviner> z243234234: 你们要搞gay
<stardiviner> ???
<z243234234> gebjgd: 撸管哥，我们去一起撸管
<z243234234> stardiviner: 英语很渣，
<z243234234> CyrusYzGTt: 撸管去，
 * z243234234 is 走了
<CyrusYzGTt> z243234234§ 滾
<stardiviner> z243234234: 戴上手套!!!
<\b> gebjgd: 撸管哥
<\b> 靠, 照debian论坛上说的,  .xsessionrc 居然也不读
<\b>  lightdm 究竟读哪个 profile
<adam8157> .xsession
<adam8157> 没有rc俩字
<adam8157> or .Xsession
<adam8157> \b: ^^
<alvin_rxg> 我这有 .xsession-errors
<\b> adam8157: 多谢, 我试试..  7.04 之后就没用过 ubuntu 了
<adam8157> \b: 我, 也不用ubuntu的...
<\b> adam8157: 之前 fedora / opensuse / debian 的 kdm 是都读  ~/.profile 的, 不知为什么 ubuntu 舍了 gdm , 用什么 lightdm
<\b> adam8157: ~/.xsession 不行,   我再试试大写..
<adam8157> \b: 没听说, .profile是login shell读的. dm去读可能是因为写死的
<adam8157> \b: .
<\b> adam8157: 我最初也是觉得.profile 是 login shell 读的,  但后来发现 kdm 和 gdm 都读 .profile.  于是就都写在 .profile 里了
<\b> adam8157: 那个 .Xsession 不需要 chmod +x 吧?
<\b> 为什么我这里不行...
<adam8157> \b: 不用
<\b> 嘿嘿, 怪了.
<\b> 仔细一看, 发现 .profile 确实也被读了,  但把我那行 $HOME/bin 加进 PATH  的给过滤了.    前后都有
<dchxcrow> ?
<dchxcrow> 终于连上了
<ofan> yooooo
<ofan> gebjgd: veetle不能看了
<zzzzjustuseonce> 有人码？这次貌似作对了。。。
<alvin_rxg> 没人
<zzzzjustuseonce> 哎呦我艹，忙活这么久终于成功了，撒花～
<alvin_rxg> 辛苦了，網管
<zzzzjustuseonce> 不是网管，你认错人了，我是个linux新手，尝试使用irc
<alvin_rxg> 快5點了，睡覺不？
<zzzzjustuseonce> 下午5点开睡，晚上1点起床。
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<alvin_rxg> 明明是國內的ip，難道你生活在其他市區？
<alvin_rxg> *時區
<zzzzjustuseonce> 频道好冷清。。。我艹，咋看到我IP的？
<alvin_rxg> 22:38:14 -!- zzzzjustuseonce [~zzzzjustu@218.60.139.31] has joined [#ubuntu-cn]
<alvin_rxg> 中文頻道這時候是很冷清的。要不然，你可以去 #ubuntu 看看。 /join #ubuntu
<zzzzjustuseonce> 那要是我先来的话还你还能看么？
<alvin_rxg> 可以。 命令 =>  /whois zzzzjustuseonce
<alvin_rxg> zzzzjustuseonce: 你可以套馬甲。馬甲去 #freenode 申請。 說要個 cloak
<zzzzjustuseonce> 这么多花样。。。
<zzzzjustuseonce> 其实我用的是fedora14里的empathy，我刚试了试那个/whois命令，不好使。
<alvin_rxg> 或者其他解決方案。具體看 empathy 如何解決的
<zzzzjustuseonce> 这些命令什么的每个客户端不同啊。。
<alvin_rxg> 基本的一樣，部分不一樣
<zzzzjustuseonce> empathy的irc命令好像不大好找啊，继续找。。
<alvin_rxg>  /help 看看
<zzzzjustuseonce> 看过了，内容很少
<zzzzjustuseonce> 说help+命令名可以看详细，但命令清单好像没给。。
<alvin_rxg> 幫不了你
<zzzzjustuseonce> 还有什么比较通用的客户端？必须先找个服务器么？
<alvin_rxg> 服務器都是 freenode 了。 客服端隨便挑。
<alvin_rxg> 常用的很多， xchat, pidgin, empathy, irssi, weechat, etc..
<zzzzjustuseonce> 服务器都是freenode？好像有一大堆唉？
<alvin_rxg> #ubuntu-cn 只有 freenode
<zzzzjustuseonce> 概念还是不清晰，我再去看看详细介绍。
 * zzzzjustuseonce help
 * zzzzjustuseonce *
<zzzzjustuseonce> /say/join
<zzzzjustuseonce> /say/help
<alvin_rxg>  /say 可以忽略。就是直接輸入而已
<zzzzjustuseonce> 能看到/say啊，我还以为别人只能看到后面的。
<zzzzjustuseonce> //
<zzzzjustuseonce> //join
<zzzzjustuseonce> 若想输入/join怎么办呢？/join在我这里是个命令。
<alvin_rxg>  /join 是個命令，你想讓它顯示給別人看？
<zzzzjustuseonce> 对
<alvin_rxg> 那就第一個字符前隨便加唄。空格啥的都行，只要第一個不是 / 就成
<alvin_rxg>  /join#
<zzzzjustuseonce> 就是这个意思，
<zzzzjustuseonce>  - /say <訊息>：送出 <訊息> 到目前的談話中。這用於傳送以「/」開頭的訊息。舉例來說：「/say /join 是用來加入新的聊天室」
<zzzzjustuseonce> 太模糊了，简直矛盾。
<zzzzjustuseonce>  /join
<alvin_rxg> /join
<zzzzjustuseonce> 结果我/say/join别人能看到/say。。。
<alvin_rxg> 無所謂。 它說的也對。
<zzzzjustuseonce> /join
<alvin_rxg> zzzzjustuseonce: 你得在 /say 和 /join 間加個空格
<zzzzjustuseonce> 哦，中间忘加空格了
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<zzzzjustuseonce> 搞笑
<alvin_rxg> 一般很少有人 /say /join 的。直接前邊加個空格了事了。
<zzzzjustuseonce> 的确/say麻烦
<zzzzjustuseonce> 话说开始时要先选定服务器，那么可进的频道就决定于服务器了么？
<zzzzjustuseonce> 可是：
<zzzzjustuseonce>   第二步，填上喜欢的 用户名 (昵称) ， 先不用考虑注册的事情，没有重复的名字都可以用的 服务器用默认的 irc.ubuntu.com , 或填 irc.freenode.net；
<zzzzjustuseonce> ……
<zzzzjustuseonce>   第四步，进入 #ubuntu-cn 房间 连接上 IRC 后，会自动弹出一个聊天窗口
<zzzzjustuseonce> 这两个服务器都可以上#ubuntu-cn，那两个#ubuntu-cn是同一个么？
<alvin_rxg> 同一個…
<alvin_rxg> 其實就是簡單的 redirect 而已
<zzzzjustuseonce> 那是不是说服务器只要能连上就可以随意选啊？还是有别的什么花样，比如就某个或某几个服务器可以用用同一个频道。redirect不懂……
<alvin_rxg> 是
<zzzzjustuseonce> 是前半段还是后半段啊？
<alvin_rxg> 就相當於 www.baidu.com 和 baidu.com 是訪問同一個頁面的道理
<zzzzjustuseonce> 就相當於 www.baidu.com 和 baidu.com 是訪問同一個頁面的道理
<zzzzjustuseonce> 。。。不知道是什么道理。。。
<alvin_rxg> Title: 百度一下，你就知道 (@ baidu.com)
<alvin_rxg> 不用管了。你就認爲兩個一樣就行。
<zzzzjustuseonce> A服务器只要能连上就可以随意选
<zzzzjustuseonce> B就某个或某几个服务器可以用同一个频道
<zzzzjustuseonce> 这个还是没弄明白，选AorB
<alvin_rxg> 忽略掉 irc.ubuntu.com。 只想着 irc.freenode.net 就行了
<alvin_rxg> irc.ubuntu.com 不通用
<zzzzjustuseonce> 额，这个，就这个：
<zzzzjustuseonce> A服务器只要能连上就可以随意选
<zzzzjustuseonce> B就某个或某几个服务器可以用同一个频道
<zzzzjustuseonce> 这个还是没弄明白，选AorB
<alvin_rxg> 忽略掉這個問題啦。傻逼 wiki 編輯搞出個包袱來的
<zzzzjustuseonce> 哦，这个问题还不确定是吧。估计其实是B，可是事实上这“某几个”某得太多了，搞得最后随便选个就好。。。
<zzzzjustuseonce> 等有心情换个服务器再试试#ubuntu-cn就明白了。
<zzzzjustuseonce> 网上教的命令好像在empathy上大多不能用，都是针对某某client的。
<zzzzjustuseonce> 走啦，谢谢你耐心教我～
<_____aaaa> kk,hello
<_____aaaa> hello
<sexghost> hi
<hoxily1> sexghost：早上好
#ubuntu-cn 2013-05-13
<imtxc_> /quit
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 桌面不显示桌面了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=440232 桌面应该是显示～/Desktop的，但我的桌面现在显示的是～/ 关于到底显示那个目录，应该去那里配置？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 曹图沃 — 2013-05-13 6:42
<iMadper> gfrog_: 早. 
<iMadper> rh的人一个都不在...
<dchxcrow> 这是早上，正常吧，过一会儿，上班了就好了
<iMadper> dchxcrow: rh上班晚...
<iMadper> dchxcrow: 估计要10点才开始有人. 
<dchxcrow> 没注意，是有特指的啊。rh是指哪里
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/40427/why-windows-kernel-fall-behind-linux
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: 微软开发者解释为什么Windows内核落后于Linux - 开源中国 OSChina.NET
<dchxcrow> iMadper: rh 是指哪里呢？
<dchxcrow> red hat?
<iMadper> .
<freeflying> iMadper: 都得到11点
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • ubuntu10.04 鼠标指针的奇怪问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=440294 使用ubuntu10.04，登陆后桌面鼠标指针正常，使用remmina rdp 登陆 windows 远程桌面，鼠标指针变成黑色。 请问这个问题怎么解决 见附件抓图对比 IMG_20130510_082901 拍照文件 Screenshot-2.png 屏幕抓图 统计信息: 发表于 由 lyneron — 2013-05-13 9:07
<iMadper> freeflying: sigh, 我实习的时候, 都是八点半多就到了.
<iMadper> freeflying: 算了, 不吐槽他们... 
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/40428/password-identity-is-end
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ PayPal首席安全官:靠密码验证身份即将寿终正寝 - 开源中国 OSChina.NET
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/40431/be-good-internet
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 老妈 6 句箴言教你如何做个好网民 - 开源中国 OSChina.NET
<gfrog> win 1
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/40432/nfc-is-ending
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 《福布斯》：NFC 支付走向灭亡？ - 开源中国 OSChina.NET
<iMadper> gfrog: 早,
<gfrog> iMadper: ...
<iMadper> gfrog: 私聊请教点儿东西. 
<onlylove> http://news.163.com/13/0512/15/8UMG54OJ00014JB6.html
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 万吨级海轮碰撞南京长江大桥后沉没 大桥无恙_网易新闻中心
<MeaCulpa> ... morning
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: morn~
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: ing~
<UbuntuTalk> [anna] morning
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪
<gfrog> huntxu: 帅胡须
<huntxu> gfrog: 求收留
<gfrog> huntxu: 铜球
<gfrog> huntxu: 帅胡乃每天早上ping我一次吧，看到乃的幼齿萌照心情很好啊。
<huntxu> gfrog: ...
<gfrog> huntxu: lol
<huntxu> gfrog: 下次回家找找看還有沒更萌的
<gfrog> huntxu: 萌胡须
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总，车收到木有啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 这个乃骑是不是小了？ http://www.dongfanghong.com.cn/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=287260
<^k^> gfrog ... ⇪ 出S号2012款灰白色捷安特OCR3500 - 东方红车友二手交易区 - 东方红自行车论坛 - Powered by Discuz!
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 基娃娃
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 本本用的是64位win7，装双系统的话ubuntu要选择32还是64?? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=440300 现在本本装的是64位win7，想要装个ubunru试一下，装备空出一个分区给ubuntu了，但是我是要选择32位的还是64位？ 因为加到6G内存，所以不得不装64位WIN7.。。 本本是HP CQ436，处理器：AMD Athlon
<chengshiding> 安装 64位的
<freeflying> gfrog: 没
<freeflying> huntxu: floodlight的web gui没啥用啊
<huntxu> freeflying: 基本上沒怎麽用過這些controller >.<
<huntxu> freeflying: 還不知道究竟是咋樣的呢
<MeaCulpa> 阿姨还搞微信...
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 13.04关机或重启时会卡在黑屏界面，只能强制关机，提示信息和speech-dispatcher有关 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=440301 具体请看附件，系统老是提示我发垃圾贴，我都无语了。。。问题描述.png问题描述.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 xueshanlongyin — 2013-05-13 10:07
 * iMadper 求销售岗位!
<MeaCulpa> ...
<huntxu> iMadper: 你怎麽想幹銷售了。。。
<iMadper> huntxu: 不知道...
<iMadper> huntxu: 没技术, 就去销售吧...
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 那可以来18摸了...
<huntxu> ...
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 我司放一堆狗呢
<MeaCulpa> 帝都国家机关又多
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: lol~
<iMadper> Ability to lift up to 50lbs.   啥意思???? 能举起超过50lbs的东西?
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 恩
<MeaCulpa> 机器人？
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: ubuntu的招聘要求... 
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: ...
<MeaCulpa> 50lbs 基本妹子都可以
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 恩, 确实不高, 不过一个技术岗位, 要求这个...
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 看来要经常搬东西...
<iMadper> huntxu: 找到可以remote的公司, 记得带上我
<huntxu> iMadper: 我也在找...
 * iMadper 求 home based
 * huntxu 求 home based
<MeaCulpa> 求home based或境外出差
<MeaCulpa> 国内太脏酒店网太慢
<knownbad1> 什么是 home based?
<^k^> knownbad1: define:home based? http://g.cn Home Based Business Business Opportunity - Home Based Business Opportunity - Use our online home based business opportunities listing for work at home ...
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 请问CPU为奔腾4的2.5的内存为768M的显存为64M的电脑安装ubuntu什么版本的好？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=440302 请问CPU为奔腾4的2.5的、内存为768M的、显存为64M的电脑安装ubuntu什么版本的能流畅运行？请各位指教。谢谢了！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 lian_lian — 2013-05-13 10:37
<freeflying> iMadper: linaro
<iMadper> freeflying: 啥
<iMadper> freeflying: 不认识这个单词... 等我查查去...
<iMadper> freeflying: 搞SoC的
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 乐乐要我用陌陌。我只好退而求其次。
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 你不也搞。
<yunfan> iGoogle: 额 用默默做啥
<yunfan> huntxu: 最近看到几家可以remote的店
<iGoogle> 本来一直坚持，只有手机号码才可联系的。用飞聊。
<yunfan> 主席居然用默默 不怕菊花疼么
<iGoogle> 破卫星，安装，就监视短信。真流氓。
<iGoogle> tecent的真该去死
<huntxu> yunfan: 比如哪
<cherrot> yunfan, 主席菊花痒
<cherrot> iGoogle, ....
<iGoogle> 你们敢诬蔑主席？
<yunfan> huntxu: 忘了名字 在py-cn列表看到的
<osgi> 请问，如何在nautilus中使用管理员权限
<iGoogle> osgi: 软件启动前，就要取得权限。
<iGoogle> 否则，只能调用外挂脚本。使用cli
<osgi> iGoogle: 请问，cli这是什么脚本
<osgi> iGoogle: 安装包的名称
<iGoogle> 命令行=cli
<osgi> iGoogle: 不懂
<yunfan> 想装个l2tp的 有没有方便的服务包？
<iGoogle> 去wikipedia，应该软件都有说明吧。 yunfan
<yunfan> iGoogle: 我现在找到个文章说配置的 麻烦要死 就没有人打包个虚拟包把这个都合并下么
<stardiviner_> Android nova 是啥啊？
<hulu> helo
<hulu> 谁了解 livecd
<lainme> osgi: 记得有个插件，以管理员权限打开
<yunfan> iGoogle: 有没有的打包deb的快速教程？
<iGoogle> https://launchpad.net/gcc-arm-embedded
<^k^> iGoogle ... ⇪ GCC ARM Embedded in Launchpad
<iGoogle> yunfan: man dpkg-deb看
<hulu> 现在这里的气氛不好
<iMadper> 怎么不好了?
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请问一个linux安装光盘制作问题和命令行终端登入问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=440310 请高手指点迷津： 1、我登入ubuntu（图形界面后），我切换到命令行终端，系统提示输入用户名和密码，结果发现无法使用登入图形的用户名和密码登入，原因是什么，如何解决。 2、我制作了一个lin
<yunfan> iGoogle: 要快速的
<yunfan> 我不想成为专家
<hulu> 对系统缺乏了解的热情
<iMadper> hulu: 举例来说
<hulu> 我提出了两个问题，居然没有人发现
<hulu> 也许是现在软件多了
<iGoogle> yunfan: 会看Makefile不。看懂就知道了。
<hulu> 合久必分哪
<iMadper> hulu: 大家没这个需求, 如果你真的很在意, 直接去开个bug喽. 我觉得不拷贝那些文件有可能是bug
<hulu> iMadper: 我英文不好
<hulu> 难道衍生版制作不需要？
<wzssyqa> roylez: 你的新zsh配置文件怎么每次开启的时候都： run-help () { # undefined  builtin autoload -XUz}
<iMadper> hulu: 你问了一周了, 有这一周的时间, 你学英文, 都够去提问了. 
<hulu> iMadper: 我还是比较懒
<huntxu> iMadper: 你居然有一周的log
<iMadper> qiao: http://monkey-project.com/gsoc2013/ideas   我想做 caching filesystem 那个. 
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ ti: Monkey HTTP Daemon - Google Summer of Code: Gsoc2013 
<iMadper> huntxu: 我不存log, 不过那个人天天问, 问了应该超过一周了. 
<huntxu> ...
<huntxu> iMadper: 你是有多閑才能每次都被你看到。。。
<iMadper> huntxu: 不, 他频率高.
<huntxu> 噗
<hulu> 有谁能帮助发个 bug
<iMadper> hulu: 只有能reproduce这个bug的人才会去帮你发bug.
<wzssyqa> hulu: 什么bug？
<hulu> iMadper: 只是发个bug，何必重现？
<iMadper> hulu: 发bug要负责的! 我都不知道这个现象是不是确实存在, 怎么发?
<hulu> wzssyqa: 我想修改 /etc/skel ，但 livecd 在创建 live user 时不从 /etc/skel 拷贝文件
<wzssyqa> hulu: 安装器故意的吧
<hulu> wzssyqa: ?
<hulu> wzssyqa: 什么意思
<wzssyqa> hulu: ubiqu?
<yunfan> iGoogle: network-manager 如何支持l2tp vpn?
<hulu> wzssyqa: 我卸载了ubi
<yunfan> 我这里选项卡里看不到选l2tp的
<hulu> wzssyqa: 我觉得创建用户的是 casper
<yunfan> hulu: 你比较懒 别人也比较懒 如此而已
<iMadper> yunfan: networkmanager-l2tp-git
<hulu> yunfan: 是啊
<yunfan> iMadper: 这么说没法走仓库装了？
<yunfan> 我用ubuntu 就为了仓库装啊 别老叫人make
<iMadper> yunfan: 我不用ubuntu, 不知道ubuntu的仓库怎么样. 
<iMadper> yunfan: 反正我是aur可以
<yunfan> 我重启下 nnd
<iMadper> yunfan: 找找ppa吧.
<hulu> yunfan: 我的英文确实不咋地
<iMadper> yunfan: openl2tp, ubuntu也没有?
<hrzhu> network-manager-l2tp 源裏面沒有的 至少12.04沒有 有個俄國佬做的ppa
<stardiviner_> anroid有么有中文IRC频道啊？
<stardiviner_> Linux下和Android最好的传输文件的办法是什么？
<huntxu> stardiviner_: adb push?
<hrzhu> adb push吧
<roylez> wzssyqa: 我也不知道啊，貌似版本低一点的zsh会出这个，arch里面的不出，debian的会
<yunfan> 有了 l2tp vpn 
<yunfan> 装了以后 server这边出问题 tnnd
<yunfan> 网上文章都不靠谱啊
<hulu> iMadper: 发bug是不是要邮件呢？
<wzssyqa> roylez: arch 里什么版本？
<wzssyqa> roylez: 我现在5.0
<yunfan> ipsec showhostkey "/etc/ipsec.secrets" line 20: PSK data malformed (no data bytes specified by input): 0t
<iMadper> wzssyqa: 5.0.2
<stardiviner_> android下推荐的IRC软件是啥？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 无线3G网络，数据链路层使用的是什么协议？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=440311 命令tcpdump，可以截获数据链路层的什么协议？ 命令用什么参数？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Mivok — 2013-05-13 11:50
<iMadper> hulu: 不用, 直接到lp上骂就行. 
<hulu> 我还找不到地方
<wzssyqa> iMadper: 我也是，一样的啊
<iMadper> hulu: google: how to submit a bug for ubuntu.
<wzssyqa> iMadper: 可能是debian打补丁搞出来的
<yunfan> iMadper: 一搜发现 cherrot有解决那个问题
<iMadper> wzssyqa: 你的ps1现实正常吗? 
<iMadper> yunfan: 啥问题?
<wzssyqa> iMadper: 正常啊
<iMadper> yunfan: 我没注意你的问题, 就看见你找l2tp
<iMadper> wzssyqa: T_T.. 我这里不正常很久了...
<yunfan> fuck 
<roylez> wzssyqa: 一样
<freeflying> iMadper: 你不是要找work from home的职位吗，他们在招
<yunfan> iMadper: 怎样生成一个 ipsec preshared key?
<yunfan> 搞定了 草啊
<yunfan> 还是没好 折腾
<iMadper> freeflying: oo ,明白了, thx
<iMadper> yunfan: ... ipsec...
<archl> krita。。。竟然必须有kde环境。。。
<archl> 哇塞。。。这个公司网络可以直接上twitter。。。
<archl> iSUSE: 小积极
<freeflying> ssh到一台机器上，认证完后链接立马被重置，内网的，啥原因
<^k^> 新 屏幕抓图 • recordmydesktop 录制的屏幕视频问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=440313 用recordmydesktop 录制的屏幕视频都是一些马赛克。显卡驱动安装的是ATI官网驱动 fgl_glxgears 3053 frames in 5.0 seconds = 610.600 FPS 4419 frames in 5.0 seconds = 883.800 FPS 4925 frames in 5.0 seconds = 985.000 FPS 6692 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1338.400 FPS 4234 fram
<^k^> es in 5.0 seconds = 846.800 FPS 4318 frames in 5.0 seconds = 863.600 F …
<gfrog> freeflying: ip冲突吧
<roylez> freeflying: 谁在招？
<freeflying> gfrog: 没有冲突的
<freeflying> roylez: linaro
<roylez> freeflying: 啥gaoji公司哦
<gfrog> freeflying: 这么肯定？
<iMadper> apache在国内要人马?
<freeflying> gfrog: dhcp的啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 可能有人配静态ip啊叔儿
<freeflying> gfrog: 亲，我家里的网络啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 这样。。
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃不早说，那没招了，两边开debug看情况吧。
<yunfan> iMadper: 怎么说
<hrzhu> 有沒有人試過google apps下的帳號使用gtalk添加非gmail用戶(jabber) 我按照這個http://support.google.com/a/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=34143設置了dns還是不行 我另一個普通的gtalk帳號可以添加的
<imtxc_> iMadper: linaro 是搞arm的么
<^k^> hrzhu ⇪ ti: Enable chat outside Google Apps - Google Apps Help
<archl> iMadper: apache 只要董事
<imtxc> nick 哪来的尾巴
<archl> stardiviner 还在耕种？
<archl> stardiviner现在好热了
<stardiviner_> archl: 是啊
<stardiviner_> archl: 你要来帮忙？
<stardiviner_> archl: 来乘凉，游泳？
<iMadper> yunfan: 啥怎么说?
<iMadper> imtxc: 不知道, 头一天听说这公司. 
<darkx> http://irc.lc/cryto/zh-tw/ ?
<iMadper> archl: ... 董事.... 那那些软件谁在写?
<^k^> darkx ... ⇪ #zh-tw : Chat on zh-tw IRC channel - Cryto WebChat
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 有的是人写，不需要是公司雇员阿，又不是闭源软件
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 好吧.. 也对..
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 求wine这样的公司, 能在国内办公, 拿米国工资的
<sacrificetofree> aloha
<freeflying> gfrog: 我现在的vm都直接用lvm跑了
<gfrog> freeflying: 挺好，哈哈
<freeflying> gfrog: 问题我要是设成writeback=none就不给我live-migration了
<gfrog> freeflying: lvm怎么做migration？ 你在同一台机器上migration？
<freeflying> gfrog: libvirt这货不给你在同一台机器上迁移啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 嗯，然后运行在物理硬盘上的guest也没法跨host迁移啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 迁移的前提是有共享介质上的image，或者乃在俩host上都有同样的image
<yunfan> iMadper: ipsec那个啊
<yunfan> iMadper: 现在我服务器也陪了 客户端也装了 就是连上了不能验证 哦
<hulu> iMadper: 在lp 提交bug后多久才有人回应
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<roylez> iMadper: 你认识在wine工作的？
<iMadper> hulu: 看你运气. 
<iMadper> yunfan: 不知道, 没玩过...
<iMadper> roylez: https://groups.google.com/forum/#!msg/gzlug/4kxjxVf8TH0/FSOhlT1vgzgJ
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ ti: Google 网上论坛
<qiao> iMadper: hi !
<iMadper> qiao: hi.
<yunfan> vpn立刻被墙了 tmd
<iMadper> yunfan: lol~
<iMadper> yunfan: 看来不好搞...
<yunfan> iMadper: 不过我发现mosh一直连着 看来墙现在不大注意udp
<qiao> iMadper: 你要做这那个。。
<roylez> iMadper: 毛意思
<hulu> iMadper: 看看这样问行不行 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1179367
<^k^> hulu ⇪ ti: Bug #1179367 “Customizing the live user skel” : Bugs : Ubuntu
<archl> stardiviner_: 哦。还没空呐。。。
<iMadper> qiao: 想. 
<iMadper> roylez: 这个文章的作者就是, 鄙校的一个人. 
<iMadper> roylez: 前不久也在rh实习过
<roylez> iMadper: 现在在wine？
<iMadper> roylez: 恩. 
<roylez> iMadper: ....
<iMadper> hulu: 我没帐号, 不然我很乐意帮你把你的问题翻译成英文然后在下面留言. 
<yunfan> iMadper: 你能翻译？
<iMadper> yunfan: 为啥不能?
<yunfan> iMadper: 你要喜欢翻译 可以把我最新那个博文翻成英文 我想发到hacker news上去
<iMadper> yunfan: 不是喜欢
<iMadper> yunfan: 翻译, 找广外的
<yunfan> iMadper: 不认识那么多 你既然可以翻译 不如帮我翻一翻
<iMadper> yunfan: 不. 
<iMadper> yunfan: 懒.
<iMadper> qiao: 貌似很多人都申请了, 算了~
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: ...
<archl> yunfan: 找 destine
<yunfan> archl: 算了
<yunfan> 我就顺便问问
<ugoub> 那天在gnome classical下装了各istanbul ，结果不但istanbul用不起，反倒Gnome3下面ctrl alt shift R也失效了。 aconv中x11grap 说找不到device :0.0
<ugoub> 卸载后istanbul后，aconv可以正常使用。但是Gnome3下的ctrl alt shift R仍旧没有恢复，那快捷键到底执行的什么 命令啊……
<MeaCulpa> Istanbul是啥软件？
<ugoub> 录屏的
<MeaCulpa> 哦
<ugoub> 装上后，在gnome clssical下运行没效果，Gnome3下倒是可以。在隐藏的panel上有个图标。
<archl> 恩
<archl> momo cherrot 
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • libreoffice、wps等程序界面输入框的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=440315 实在不知道怎么表述自己的问题（菜鸟一枚，不会用专业术语），也不知道该发在哪个版块。所以放在了这里，祈求早有大神路过帮助。 知道应该不是liberoffice或者wps程序的问题，也不会是libreoffice-gnome的问题。
<ugoub> 我用vimgrep去找关键字 Ctrl Alt Shift R.结果vim占用了5各G……
<yunfan> 哈 chrome OS 有支持l2tp的vpn
<archl> unity 有2年都没修好的bug。。。
<archl> lol
<archl> adam8157 hamo 劈了你的同事  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/inkscape/+bug/775702
<huntxu> iMadper: 你妹
<^k^> archl ⇪ t: Bug #775702 “Some menu icons missing in Inkscape since upgrade t...” : Bugs : “inkscape” package : Ubuntu
<archl> huntxu: 你妹是美女吗？
<iGoogle> archl: 好帅的 http://tankr.net/s/medium/Z7I1.jpg
<huntxu> 好惡作劇 =.=
<archl> iGoogle: 。。。
<iGoogle> huntxu: 没喜感？
<archl> iGoogle: 没。因为看到太滥造了，消除了喜感的新鲜
<iGoogle> 艺术呢。你去试试画一个更好的？
<archl> iGoogle: 。。。
<archl> iGoogle: 和我能不能画好没关系
<archl> iGoogle: 看到两个人打架，你说其中一个太弱了，难道你就能打过那个弱的？
<huntxu> archl: 這比喻不恰當啊
<iGoogle> 这比喻反了
<archl> huntxu: 哦。那好，就拿两个厨师比赛么。
<archl> iGoogle: 。。。
<iGoogle> 太宅，你看不到喜感了。 archl
<archl> iGoogle: 我很宅么。
<archl> iGoogle: 宅是啥。
<huntxu> archl: 拿兩個狗打架怎麽樣
<huntxu> LOL
<archl> huntxu: 不同种。。。
<iGoogle> huntxu: 加上1个
<archl> iGoogle: 看到了么 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/inkscape/+bug/775702 的#29和#30如果你是用unity的。
<^k^> archl ⇪ t: Bug #775702 “Some menu icons missing in Inkscape since upgrade t...” : Bugs : “inkscape” package : Ubuntu
<iGoogle> http://v.sogou.com/top/movie/
<iGoogle> 公共因特网上的网页请求了内网的数据。处于安全方面的考虑，自动访问被阻止，但您可以选择继续。
<^k^> iGoogle ... ⇪ 2013热播电影排行榜_13年最新电影排行榜-搜狗视频
<iGoogle> 菜单的，不在乎。
<archl> iGoogle: 图标在菜单里有2种作用，一种是用来注意的，一种是用来排除的。
 * archl 什么电影都不想看，都千篇一律的特效和路线。。。
<iBaidu> 胡扯。
<iBaidu> 希区科克的看过没？
 * archl 对小说也没兴趣。
 * archl 对文学不想涉及
<iGoogle> iMadper: 似乎出新片子了。忘记名字了。
<iGoogle> 阿汤的啥
<iBaidu> 阿汤哥阿，我就记得壮志凌云
<archl> 一群 i
<imtxc> 各位早
<imtxc> iGoogle: 神
<imtxc> iMadper: 管子
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: lol
<archl> MeaCulpa: 酷胖
<if_else> 各位兄台，刚才 ssh 断线了，重新链接后，发现之前的 vim 进程还在
<if_else> 而且用 w 显示有用户有两登录：pts/0 pts/1
<if_else> 两个虚拟中断，可否切换到另外一个终端，重新接管上次登录的 vim 进程
<imtxc> if_else: 没 screen 么
<if_else> imtxc: 没有，如果没有 screen 就没法找回上次连接掉线的程序了么？
<gfrog> iGoogle: 神
<imtxc> if_else: 应该不行吧，我不知道
 * bibaijin 新手报到
<imtxc> iBaidu: ^^ 又一个i兄弟
<iGoogle> imtxc: 你可以改名 ifrog
<iGoogle> 有好片子看没。 
<iGoogle> 不好玩啊。
<archl> bibaijin 学杀人更好
<archl> iGoogle: 老了你
<archl> iGoogle: 一年又一年
<archl> iGoogle: 不趁机再要一个孩子，以后机会就少了
<iGoogle> 好主意。
<iGoogle> archl: 介绍一个妹子？
<archl> iGoogle: 。。。
<archl> iGoogle: 你谁啊。
<archl> iGoogle: 你不是有老婆么
<iGoogle> nnnd 国家政策，一对只生一个
<archl> iGoogle: 。。。
<archl> iGoogle: 不是啊，是一个人只能有一个
<iGoogle> 呸
<archl> iGoogle: 交罚款就是了。
<archl> iGoogle: 你有钱
<abinez> 口渴死了
<abinez> 找喝的去
<bibaijin> 是
<abinez> 安逸啊
<abinez> 刚刚睡觉醒过来
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: .
<abinez> MeaCulpa: momo 酷胖
<abinez> 送妹纸了
<abinez> 谁要
<abinez> 快吭声
<abinez> http://t1.qlogo.cn/mbloghead/35d60527e9f1a258feca/180
<MeaCulpa> abinez: 摸掉你一层皮
<abinez> LOL
<onlylove> abinez: 此图片来着腾讯微薄
<abinez> 酷胖你不要妹纸？
<abinez> onlylove: 是滴
<abinez> 来自TX尾巴
<imtxc> ................
<onlylove> abinez: 未经许可不可引用
<abinez> 不是引用啊
<abinez> 是送
<abinez> 没引用
<freeflying> huntxu: openflow里为啥要搞多个table呢
<onlylove> abinez: 你让我看腾讯微薄的标志有意思么，送啥
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 能mo掉一层皮啊，你比同为18m的 roylez 手指mo功还厉害，他只是mo坏了一个笔记本屏幕而已
<abinez> onlylove: 没让你看TX的标志
<abinez> 谁叫你没看妹纸
<onlylove> abinez: 可是我看到的就是腾讯的标记啊
<abinez> onlylove: http://t2.qpic.cn/mblogpic/dde6c017fa24737e7b18/2000
<imtxc> onlylove: abinez momo
<onlylove> abinez: 我还是看腾讯的标记吧
<qiao> iMadper: ping
<abinez> imtxc: mo一下5毛
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 怎么移动Ubuntu的root和home分区 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=440317 win已经完全不想用了,完全删出来之后想把Ubuntu所在的分区放在刚刚分的大的分区. 又不想改变任何别的东西 那些软件都忘记装什么了 有哪位大神知道怎么做? 统计信息: 发表于 由 yangyaofei — 2013-05-13 16:28
<iMadper`> qiao: .
<imtxc> 。。。
<iMadper`> qiao: 刚那个掉了. 
<huntxu> freeflying: 感覺多個table好管理吧 =.=
<freeflying> huntxu: 除了这个还有啥别的好处呢
<gfrog> adam8157: 每天拜一次壕基铛
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<gfrog> huntxu: 帅胡须
<roylez> MeaCulpa: wzssyqa居然给我的dotfiles提了bug.......
<adam8157> gfrog: 融科门前的泳池开了没有?
<adam8157> roylez: 我也收到过pull-request
<gfrog_meeting> adam8157: 不知道，
<gfrog_meeting> adam8157: freeflying 贵司13.04GA的内核竟然还有hdmi那个bug，太不让人省心了。
<huntxu> freeflying: 沒有深究過這個，不過倒是覺得ovs那個resubmit蠻好的 LOL
<gfrog_meeting> adam8157: freeflying 强烈要求贵司给QA提供hdmi接口的显卡。
<huntxu> gfrog_meeting: 這都不讓人省心的話，那fedora的QA不是要集體閃人
<freeflying> gfrog_meeting: 你去邮件列表吐槽啊
<gfrog_meeting> huntxu: fedora本来就不保证稳定啊。
 * huntxu 挑動大公司互掐
<gfrog_meeting> huntxu: ubuntu又没企业版。。
<gfrog_meeting> freeflying: 哪个maillist？ 我去发飙。
<imtxc> roylez: 给乃 pull request 还不开心了。。。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<iGoogle> onlylove: 
<iGoogle> 是ti吧
<onlylove> iGoogle: 啥事情
<roylez> imtxc: 哪里有pull request，只有bug report
<adam8157> roylez: 求围观
<freeflying> gfrog_meeting: ubuntu-kernel@lists.ubuntu.com
<freeflying> gfrog_meeting: kernel-team@lists.ubuntu.com
<abinez> http://t3.qpic.cn/mblogpic/c255d833bc420b378d00/220
<freeflying> gfrog_meeting: 后面一个
<roylez> adam8157: dotfiles，自己点issue
<adam8157> roylez: 只有一个一年期capsensitive发的issue
<adam8157> 一年前
<iGoogle> onlylove: 才ti的又来了。价格很恶啊。不熟悉的人，报价差一倍
<onlylove> iGoogle: 我又不管销售，他们怎么卖是他们的事情
<onlylove> iGoogle: 又不是只有ti的乱要价格
<iGoogle> 真没见过差这么远的。
<onlylove> iGoogle: 现在是个销售赚钱就比这些拿死工资的多
<roylez> adam8157: ....提debian里去了，够狠...
<iGoogle> 你咋不去搞销售
<iGoogle> roylez: momo
<adam8157> roylez: debian?
 * imtxc 不明觉厉
<adam8157> roylez: 给个围观链接...
 * imtxc 乃们都在讨论什么
<abinez> 公司一女同事，有空时喜欢看前男友的微博，大家都以为她旧情难忘。谁知有一次她放下手机，长叹道：“每次看到他的微博‘发自安卓客户端’，我就知道他还没用上苹果。看到他混得不行，我就放心了！
<imtxc> roylez: 是不是有人觉得你的 dotfiles 里面的 tmux 配置太丑了当bug了
<stardiviner_> imtxc: 有可能
<roylez> imtxc: 不是。有时候我的zsh登录ssh会出现 run-help() {}的信息
<stardiviner_> 有人知道这个页面用的是什么代码功能么？怎么无法复制图片，甚至都不能复制文字啊。
<abinez>  [酷] 最近经常加班，女上司挺关心我的，问我想吃宵夜不？她说给我叫外卖，我一边忙，一边抱怨。 [左哼哼] 夜宵就不用了，你让我睡一觉就可以了。女上司说了句讨厌，红着脸走开了，我郁闷了半天才恍然大悟
<palomino|working> ..... abinez 
<stardiviner_> 有人知道这个页面用的是什么代码功能么？怎么无法复制图片？http://xahlee.info/kbd/Truly_Ergonomic_keyboard.html
<^k^> stardiviner_ ... ⇪ Truly Ergonomic Computer Keyboard Review
<abinez> palomino|working: 乐一乐
 * palomino|working 哈哈
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<palomino|working> ...
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu12.04 LTS 怎样更改默认dns服务器? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=440322 ubuntu12.04 LTS ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ nslookup forum.ubuntu.org.cn (图1) Server:127.0.0.1 Address: 127.0.0.1#53 Non-authoritative answer: Name:forum.ubuntu.org.cn Address: 198.71.84.64 Name:forum.ubuntu.org.cn Address: 198.71.86.201 Name:forum.ubuntu.org.cn Address: 192.157.242.155
<^k^> 问题: 1.为什么dns服务器是:127.0.0.1#53？ 怎样更改dns服 …
<freeflying> weibo都有密友了
<lqi> 有个ubuntu的问题，我用的是amazon ec2上的12.04.1好像，mysql的自动启动有问题，现在加crontab也还有问题，大家有这方面的经验么？
<lqi> freeflying: ^^
<abinez> http://t3.qpic.cn/mblogpic/6d11f082e2ddb4bb1d5c/2000
<freeflying> lqi: 啥问题
<lqi> freeflying: 机器重启后，mysql没起来，blog就惨了
<freeflying> lqi: syslog啥情况
<adam8157> akong: 贵司门口的泳池营业了没
<lqi> freeflying: 需要安装一下？
<freeflying> lqi: /var/log/syslog
<akong> adam8157, 水放进去了，还没营业
<akong> adam8157, 营业了，我通知你
<adam8157> akong: 多谢多谢 :D
<lqi> freeflying: May 13 09:01:36 ip-10-150-119-12 /etc/mysql/debian-start[3831]: /usr/bin/mysqlcheck: Got error: 1045: Access denied for user 'debian-sys-maint'@'localhost' (using password: YES) when trying to connect
<lqi> freeflying: 目前是用的 crontab 方式
<lqi> freeflying: 要不我改回默认的方式 http://blog.justin.kelly.org.au/mysql-autostart-ubuntu/ 再看看错误是不是一样？
<^k^> lqi ⇪ ti: Autostart MySQL on Ubuntu - Justin Kelly
<freeflying> lqi: 为啥要用crontab重启呢
<lqi> freeflying: 之前的也不管用呗，我改一下，重启看看，啥错误
<lqi> 重启中
<lqi> freeflying: 忘了你们这个channel，应该早点问的
<akong> adam8157, 哥等你游鸳鸯咏
 * iMadper 目击.
<freeflying> adam8157: akong 激情四射啊
<iMadper> qiao: ^^
 * huntxu 已截圖
<freeflying> lol
<iMadper> huntxu: 发新华网头条去. 
<huntxu> iMadper: hackernews怎麽樣
<iMadper> huntxu: 新华网好. 
<iMadper> huntxu: 京华时报/北京晚报之类的
<adam8157> akong: ...
<akong> adam8157, 火了
<adam8157> akong: 不过那儿周末人太多
 * adam8157 求推荐中关村附近泳池
<freeflying> huntxu: 没考虑搞个netfpga
<lqi> freeflying: mysql好像也启动了，但是系统那边重启的时候，有时mysql就没了。刚才的错误在syslog还有，是不是我该禁止那个mysql update
<freeflying> ?
<freeflying> lqi: 不用
<lqi> freeflying: May 13 09:17:21 ip-10-150-119-12 /etc/mysql/debian-start[853]: /usr/bin/mysqlcheck: Got error: 1045: Access denied for user 'debian-sys-maint'@'localhost' (using password: YES) when trying to connect
<lqi> freeflying: May 13 09:17:21 ip-10-150-119-12 /etc/mysql/debian-start[853]: FATAL ERROR: Upgrade failed 
<huntxu> freeflying: 精力不足...
<lqi> 这个还在
<lqi> freeflying: 好像就是过一阵子，mysql服务就不知道哪里去了。云服务器，那边老重启...
<freeflying> lqi: GRANT ALL PRIVILEGES ON *.* TO 'debian-sys-maint'@'localhost' IDENTIFIED BY 'password' WITH GRANT OPTION; 
<lqi> freeflying: 想起来了，mysql的数据是我从其它机器迁移过来的，估计是没有这个用户
<freeflying> lqi: 不要相信网上所谓的优化啥的，选择　ubuntu/debian就直接用apt-get
<lqi> freeflying: 没啥优化，就是默认的没起来，才crontab的
<freeflying> lqi: 加上这个用户吧
<lqi> freeflying: en，我晚点加个用户吧
<freeflying> lqi: 没这个，没法用apt-get 升级的
<lqi> freeflying: 下次mysql再没了，再看看吧。3天两头的还得看自己blog，检查mysql起来没有
<lqi> freeflying: 不想要这个update...
<freeflying> lqi: 所以我们推荐用户用 juju lol
<lqi> freeflying: 我自己手动升级mysql和数据库可以么？
<lqi> freeflying: juju?
<freeflying> lqi: 可以啊
<lqi> freeflying: 给个容易的选项吧
<freeflying> lqi: 付钱让别人帮你干？ lol
<lqi> freeflying: 没钱才去蹭的这个免费一年的ec2，以前挂家里，已经毁了一块硬盘了
<lqi> freeflying: 给个禁了mysql更新和数据更新的方法吧，hehe
<freeflying> lqi: 用linode吧
<freeflying> lqi: aptitude hold
<^k^> 新 UbuntuKylin • [转]Ubuntukylin系统裁剪情况总结 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=440327 转自：http://www.ubuntukylin.com/ukylin/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=428&extra= Ubuntukylin系统裁剪情况总结 瓶子 现在ubuntu网站上发布的ubuntukylin系统大小为1G，比相同版本的ubuntu系统大了200M。经过分析发现，造成ubuntukylin较大的原有二： 1、ubu
<lqi> freeflying: 这个是不升级软件吧？
<lqi> freeflying: 看到了 aptitude hold package_name
<tenzu> 卧槽，手机也能登录了
<adam8157> tenzu: 错觉
<tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁
<tenzu> adam8157:  阿当女子
<palomino|working> ....
<tenzu> palomino|working: 破马好
 * palomino|working momo tenzu 
<tenzu> 手机打字好麻烦
<palomino|working> 没错。。
<tenzu> pad都比手机强
<lqi> freeflying: hold了，这个重启时还会升级数据库么？
<tenzu> 至少屏幕大
<CHENHANGWEI> 能上吗
<CHENHANGWEI> 有人给我回个信息
<lqi> 先去吃午饭了，饿死了
<CHENHANGWEI> 这个客户端还行
<CHENHANGWEI> ^k^, 
<^k^> CHENHANGWEI, .. 休息一下 ..  17:41 
<gfrog_meeting> palomino|working: 破马沃king
 * palomino|working momo gfrog 
<gfrog> freeflying: 还要订阅才行啊，有google group链接木？
<adam8157> akong: 我没有你gtalk?
<adam8157> akong: 哦 有
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕乃要来融科秀身材嘛？
<adam8157> gfrog: =,=
<gfrog> adam8157: freeflying 看了眼贵司maillist的archive，邮件密度太大了，真心不敢订。
<adam8157> gfrog: 还行吧
<hulu> 大家看看这个bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/1179367
<^k^> hulu ⇪ t: Bug #1179367 “Customizing the live user skel” : Bugs : “casper” package : Ubuntu
<gfrog> adam8157: rh的kernel list，patch和讨论是分开的啊，乃们那个patch整天轰炸，真心受不了。
<hulu> iMadper: 看看我的提问有什么问题 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/1179367
<adam8157> gfrog: 就是用来发patch的啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 那讨论在哪？
<gfrog> adam8157: irc？ gtalk？
<adam8157> gfrog: 有别的list吧
<gfrog> adam8157: 竟然还有这个 https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-jobs/
<^k^> gfrog ⇪ t: The Ubuntu-jobs Archives
<adam8157> =,=
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃们肯定私藏内部list了，我没看到其他kernel相关的。哈。
<adam8157> gfrog: 那个list是canonical.com的, private
<alvin_rx1> Title: Home | Canonical (@ canonical.com)
<huntxu> adam8157: gfrog 我要訂閱jobs =.=
<gfrog> huntxu: 烧点纸问问他给不给乃订。
<adam8157> akong: ping
<akong> adam8157, pong
<adam8157> akong: 看基talk
<akong> adam8157, replied
 * gfrog ^ 感脚上面这俩人很般配呢。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu下怎么安装软件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=440328 看网上说cd找到文件目录，但是还不太懂，例如我有个文件叫a.deb放在文档的a目录中，怎么在终端cd找到它，再安装它 统计信息: 发表于 由 qingqi123 — 2013-05-13 9:34
<earman> 大家好
<^k^> earman:点点点.  18:16 
<earman> 有什麼話題？
<gfrog> ^k^: 今晚吃啥？
<earman> 老生常談！
<abinez> 生肠排骨煲
<earman> 哈哈
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • ATI Readon HD 6470 显卡驱动问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=440330 显卡芯片：AMD Radeon HD 6470M 显存容量：1GB 显存类型：DDR3 显存位宽：64bit 流处理器数量：160 DirectX：11 安装的ATI官网驱动 fgl_glxgears 3053 frames in 5.0 seconds = 610.600 FPS 4419 frames in 5.0 seconds = 883.800 FPS 4925 frames in 5.0 seconds = 985.00
<^k^> 0 FPS 6692 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1338.400 FPS 4234 frames in 5.0 sec …
<earman> 聽說小米要生產筆記本？
<abinez> 小米要做肉酱小龙包子
<abinez> 到我家开个大麦手机
<abinez> 它叫小米，我叫大麦
<abinez> 他1999
<abinez> 我1998
<stardiviner_> 有人能买到这个键盘嘛？http://xahlee.info/kbd/Truly_Ergonomic_keyboard.html
<^k^> stardiviner_ ... ⇪ Truly Ergonomic Computer Keyboard Review
<^k^> stardiviner_ ... ⇪ Truly Ergonomic Computer Keyboard Review
<earman> 都是吊絲
<abinez> earman: 就你是土豪
<abinez> LOL
<earman> xiexie
<abinez> stardiviner_: 那是微软的人体工程学键盘啊
<abinez> 分开的
<abinez> jiero: momo
<abinez> 生活有馋意，吃货乐趣多
<stardiviner_> abinez: 是么？哪里有卖啊？多少价？
<iMadper> 不是微软那款.
<iMadper> 明摆着不是.
<iMadper> stardiviner_: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.67.XJlmGf&id=12717648210&_u=dmj51l05ea9    这个, 微软那个. 你给的图看不出来是哪个
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 正品盒装行货 微软Microsoft 人体工学键盘4000 USB有线键 联保-淘宝网
<iMadper> stardiviner_: 不过, 微软的键位设计的更好. 因为alt位置好. 
<stardiviner_> iMadper: 是么，有类似的比较好的人体工学键盘么？
<iMadper> stardiviner_: 就刚才那个了.
<iMadper> stardiviner_: 别的都是小牌子. 
<iMadper> stardiviner_: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.49.lbnnwB&id=20037700115&_u=dmj51l038b6
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 人体工学设计键盘 佩锐 锐键-512 USB 2.0 (黑色)现购均为特价!-淘宝网
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 人体工学设计键盘 佩锐 锐键-512 USB 2.0 (黑色)现购均为特价!-淘宝网
<stardiviner_> iMadper: 你发的那个不好，感觉和我找到的那个差距很大。
<iMadper> stardiviner_: Kinesis 是人体工学键盘的专业. 不过国内不知道有没有得卖
<iMadper> stardiviner_: 还真有.... http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.223.lbnnwB&id=23233340656&_u=dmj51l0fe45
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 收藏极品 Kinesis 人体工学 无冲茶轴 机械键盘 美国产-淘宝网
<stardiviner_> iMadper: kinesis？
<iMadper> stardiviner_: 怎么了? 没看懂你复制一遍然后打个问号想表达什么. 
<stardiviner_> iMadper: 这键盘有点太大。不过我好像见过黑色版本类似的，据说超级超级贵的
<iMadper> stardiviner_: 那我不知道了...
<stardiviner_> iMadper: 想问你说的这个是牌子？
<iMadper> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.204.lbnnwB&id=19087395442&_u=dmj51l0b09f
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ Kinesis Freestyle Solor for PC-KB700PB人体工学键盘分离20厘米-淘宝网
<iMadper> stardiviner_: 恩, 是个牌子.
<stardiviner_> iMadper: 果然各种人体工学都有啊。
<iMadper> stardiviner_: 没必要追求人提工学吧..
<iMadper> stardiviner_: 打字多了, 手自然就纠正了. awef jio;  我的手指分别放在这里, 手腕就不用弯曲了
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • ubuntu 12.04 openshot 视频编辑器问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=440331 刚刚按转了Openshot启动器里有图标但是打不开，点击图标，除了图标闪烁一会什么反映都没有。 请问这是什么问题，如何解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhangjq933 — 2013-05-13 18:26
<jiero> stardiviner_: 摸摸
<jiero> iMadper: 摸摸
<stardiviner_> jiero: 摸摸。。。。。
<stardiviner_> iMadper: 我是不知不觉养成的，我也不是按照正规摆放的，是在高中接触电脑时，网吧里快速和人聊QQ练出来的。。。。
<jiero> stardiviner_: 双手向外的
<iMadper> jiero: 摸摸
<jiero> stardiviner_: 话说我特别讨厌键盘能前端抬起，我习惯后端抬起
<stardiviner_> jiero: 我比较喜欢刚才我发的那个。
<stardiviner_> jiero: 你现在干嘛呢？
<seek0515> 晚上好 
<stardiviner_> seek0515: kong ba wa
<alvin_rx1> stardiviner_: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *O?Wz2XV*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<^k^> alvin_rx1 [自動] ... ⇪ 首页 - 搜狗云输入法
<seek0515> stardiviner_:？？
<stardiviner_> seek0515: 我在用中式日语对你说晚上好
<seek0515> 好吧 
<seek0515> 日语是个神奇的东西 
<seek0515> 只有在视屏上 看过 
<seek0515> lol
<imtxc> 悲剧 豆瓣阅读的推送功能也没了
<jiero> stardiviner_: 我刚吃完饭。
<jiero> stardiviner_: 还有什么云输入法
<stardiviner_> jiero: QQ也有云输入
<jiero> stardiviner_: 呃，突然想到为啥没有开源的云输入法记录词库的
<stardiviner_> jiero: why？
<abinez> 中文版书名征集
<abinez> 书名征集时间：
<abinez> 2013年5月10日至5月17日
<abinez> 一等奖（1名）：所提供书名最终被录用为《LEAN IN》简体中文版书名的网友，将获得由中信出版社提供的价值人民币5199元的三星GALAXY S4手机一台。
<abinez> 快来用你们的智慧赚取这个部手机把
<stardiviner_> abinez: 给我把。。。。。
<abinez> stardiviner_: 你把名字给发过去
<abinez> 通过评审了，就是你的啦
<abinez> 那个手机
<abinez> 还有几天的时间
<abinez> 晚上回去好好琢磨吧
<stardiviner_> abinez: 活动网址在哪儿？
<abinez> 起个恰当的名字就可以赚个手机
<abinez> stardiviner_: 等下发给你
<abinez> http://tech.qq.com/zt2013/Sandbergbook/index.htm
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ Facebook COO桑德伯格《LEAN IN》中文版官方网站_腾讯科技_腾讯网
<abinez> LEAN IN》中文版即将上市
<abinez> 1、《LEAN IN》2013年3月在美国上市后连续7周荣登亚马逊总榜第一，连续6周位居《纽约时报》非虚构类畅销书排行榜第一。
<abinez> 2、《LEAN IN》首印20万册，至今已连续加印6次，总印数已超过440000册。
<abinez> 3、《LEAN IN》法国、意大利、西班牙等多国版本先后上市，在全世界范围内掀起 “LEAN IN” 热潮。
<abinez> 4、桑德伯格也将亲临中国，在北京、上海两地宣传本书
<abinez> http://baike.baidu.com/view/8608273.htm
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ 谢丽尔·桑德伯格_百度百科
<jiero> stardiviner_:  因为好玩啊。
<jiero> stardiviner_: 词典是种力量，。
<stardiviner_> 确实。
<jiero> stardiviner_: 你知道最流行的昵称有哪些么
<stardiviner_> jiero: 云词典？
<roylez_> jiero: 这家的钱包真好，真贵 http://bellroy.com/pages/slim-your-wallet
<^k^> roylez_ ... ⇪ Slim Your Wallet - Slim Leather Wallets by Bellroy
<jiero> roylez_: 我在个皮包公司，工作，卖给你 100元一张会员卡
<jiero> roylez_: 多贵？
<jiero> roylez_: 另外，这些都是老款的皮包吧。。。
<jiero> 感觉和我用过的3个都很像。。。
<jiero> stardiviner_: 算是吧
 * jiero 还是喜欢喝可可
 * jiero 最喜欢的两种植物难道是樱桃和可可树么。
<jiero> stardiviner_: 用 brainstorm 想出一个合适的 书名。
<jiero> stardiviner_: brainstorm的办法第一，就是毫不质疑，把想到的都写下来。持续一段时间之后停止，然后回顾。
<stardiviner_> jiero: 确实
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 用apt-get安装软件，会自动推荐，可以不用吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=440335 今天安装个wine，居然要500M，仔细看了一下，很多是推荐安装，有没有必要用，如何取消这项功能？ 谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 drongh — 2013-05-13 20:08
<jiero> iSUSE: 小油条
<roylez__> ....
<jiero> roylez http://www.steamgifts.com/
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ Win Steam Gifts or Create a Giveaway for Your Gaming Community
<roylez__> jiero: http://bellroy.com/pages/slim-your-wallet
<roylez__> jiero: 这个看了没？
<jiero> roylez_ 看了。我早就习惯用我的手机扫描文件了。
<roylez_> jiero: 你看了他的钱包视频没？
<roylez_> jiero: http://bellroy.com/wallets/note-sleeve-wallet
<^k^> roylez_ ... ⇪ Note Sleeve Wallet - Wallets - Slim Leather Wallets by Bellroy
<jiero> 视频没看呢。。。
<roylez_> jiero: 我最喜欢 notes sleeve，其次是 hide&seek
<roylez_> jiero: 旧钱包破了，找不到中意的呢...
<jiero> roylez_: 。。。其实这类的钱包很多很多吧。
<roylez_> jiero: 不多...
<jiero> roylez_: 我爸那抽屉里就躺着2个。。。
<roylez_> jiero: 淘宝上卖得最好的钱包好臃肿
<roylez_> jiero: 你爸是富二代
<jiero> roylez_: 。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 我就的钱包轻便点好
<jiero> roylez_: 和你不一样，他没等用破就把那些旧的用新的替代了
<jiero> roylez_: 我就是旧物收集者，全家的旧衣服，旧玩意都给我了。
<roylez_> jiero: .....
<jiero> roylez_: 我现在还有别人给的旧衣服30多件。
<iSUSE> 从小到大的么？
<jiero> 当然不是，说了是全家的。
<jiero> iSUSE: 从小到大至少200件了。
<roylez_> jiero: 我总共衣服也就大概30件吧
<jiero> roylez_: 牛，你丢了多少啊。
<roylez_> jiero: 很多.....
<jiero> roylez_: 我平均一年买一件衣服，26年就是26件。
<roylez_> jiero: 看了simplify之后，一直致力减少东西
<jiero> roylez_: 。终于开窍了啊。
<roylez_> jiero: 但是东西的档次现在都好高....
<roylez_> jiero: 买个耳塞都买德国进口的了，一副9块
<jiero> roylez_: 。。。那么便宜啊。
<jiero> roylez_: 耳塞不都是几十元钱么。。。
<jiero> roylez_: 9元可以买到6个好吃的粽子，足够一周的早餐了。
<roylez_> jiero: 隔噪声的那种
<roylez_> jiero: 4付36
<jiero> roylez_: 给我介绍。。。
<jiero> roylez_: 以前我 $45 买10副，然后卖了5副赚回本钱。
<roylez_> jiero: http://trade.taobao.com/trade/detail/tradeSnap.htm?spm=a1z09.2.9.20.AE1dTy&tradeID=217759588008427
<jiero> roylez_: 现在快消耗光了
<^k^> roylez_ ... ⇪ 德国欧派克Ohropax color防噪音耳塞 睡眠耳塞 睡觉呼噜 学习用
<jiero> roylez_: 呵，我以为是耳塞式耳机。。。
<jiero> roylez_: 噪音是很可怕的
 * jiero 现在忍受脚边的计算机声音
<jiero> 城市的人体会不到一根线掉到地上那种声音的响度。。。
<jiero> 放置在待机状态的笔记本电脑都是无法忍受的噪声
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ +1
<jiero> 谢谢 roylez_ 
<freeflying> jiero: +1
<abinez> 用小米2S配原生的android系统，装了最流行的100款应用，把手机放在桌上什么都不用，12个小时之后就没电了
<abinez> 这手机还能买？
<hrzhu_> 什麼要裝100款。 實際沒有人這種需求吧
<abinez> 应用不仅频繁提示用户，还会频频出广告，导致桌面很乱，过度耗电、占用内存、CPU资源，造成用户体验下降，还导致手机运行速度变慢、死机等现象。
<abinez> 这就是是安卓的乱象
<hrzhu_> 只從google play裝app 不裝權限要的太多的app就行了
<abinez> 谷歌为了追赶苹果，对应用不加审核，造成应用 良莠不齐
<abinez> 要的是数量
<abinez> 没看见都是宣布APP的数量有多少而已
<abinez> 很多APP都是垃圾
<hrzhu_> 蘋果的市場一樣很多垃圾 國內不是有很多刷榜的公司嗎 那麼奇葩的國家你能指望他怎麼樣
<abinez> 恩
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 新启动器grub2 for dos 神雕大侠tiesiu的新作启动了===欢迎围观 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=440340 tiesiu神雕大侠启动了基于grub2.00的新启动器grub2 for dos 的编译项目。 欢迎大家参与，测试，使用，围观。 不收钱的。 无忧启动论坛的相关网页链接 http://bbs.wuyou.com/forum.php?mod=view ... pid2775166 以
<Guest32375> 又跟国家拉上关系  无奈了
<hrzhu_> 國外的app普遍比國內的質量高 但不是國外沒有垃圾的app
<abinez> 最贪婪的是应用提供商：每个应用都在想自己的用户是不是实时在线，能不能给用户发信息，用户能不能实时联系自己，没人关注是不是耗电，是不是耗流量，是不是会造成死机，运行缓慢，是不是损害整体用户体验
<hrzhu_> 國外叫得出名字的公司做的app至少索要過多權限的情況比較少
<abinez> 恩
<hrzhu_> 過能隨便一個公司的app都要一堆權限
<Guest32375> 国外对隐私保护要求跟严格 
<Guest32375> 更雅阁
<Guest32375> 严格
<eexp> jiero1: 破罗杰，出来看东西
<hrzhu_> 現在不翻牆能訪問heroku嗎?
<iMadper> hrzhu: 你访问不了?
<eexp> iMadper: 
<hrzhu> 能訪問 但是git push不行 得掛vpn
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 我手机上权限要的多的国产软件，就QQ和微信了。
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 都是腾讯家的。。
<hrzhu> 用到現在唯一覺得水準以上的一個國產app https://vplayer.net/
<^k^> hrzhu ... ⇪ VPlayer
<hrzhu> 不過我的手機可能太老了 有些高清mkv放不了
<jiero1> eexp: 。。。。。破ee
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • wine安装drcom出现问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=440344 wukon@wukon-Lenovo-G450:~$ wine DrClient.exe 1 C:\windows\system\DrClient.exe err:ole:CoInitializeEx Attempt to change threading model of this apartment from apartment threaded to multi-threaded err:ole:CoUninitialize Mismatched CoUninitialize 不知倒是什么问题，希望用wine的大
<^k^> 神帮助一下 统计信息: 发表于 由 悟空and兰博 — 20 …
<eexp> jiero1: 看那边没
<jiero1> eexp: 干嘛，不明白你要什么
<jiero1> 什么是出来不。。。
<^k^> jiero1: define:出来不。。。 http://g.cn 低碳新北好所在百萬市民讚出來不做傷害地球的事，從新北做起, Taipeihsien, Taiwan. 1141 likes · 38 talking about this · 256 were here.
<eexp> jiero1: 你挂那边的是尸体？
<jiero1> eexp: 好象短线过
<imtxc> 有什么有趣的新闻
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • wine安装drcom出现问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=440344 wukon@wukon-Lenovo-G450:~$ wine DrClient.exe 1 C:\windows\system\DrClient.exe err:ole:CoInitializeEx Attempt to change threading model of this apartment from apartment threaded to multi-threaded err:ole:CoUninitialize Mismatched CoUninitialize 不知倒是什么问题，希望用wine的大
<^k^> 神帮助一下 统计信息: 发表于 由 悟空and兰博 — 20 …
<imtxc> roylez: 给个视频
<roylez_> imtxc: 困
<imtxc> eexp: 给个好玩新闻 lol
<abinez> imtxc: 自己去找
<imtxc> ab
<imtxc> abinez: 给的黄图
<imtxc> abinez: 给张
<abinez> 自己去好
<abinez> 自己去找
<imtxc> 小气  iMadper 来 给个黄音乐
<abinez> Ubuntu12.04问题真多
<abinez> 自动黑屏
<abinez> 无响应
<abinez> 程序自动退出
<jiero1> iMadper: 黄黄
<abinez> jiero1: momo
<imtxc> abinez: 喷 C 家的
<abinez> jiero1: 你哥呢
<abinez> imtxc: 我要换成D家的了
<abinez> 或者A家的
<abinez> LOL
<imtxc> abinez: D家的没中文irc不好喷
<imtxc> 哦 有个list
<jiero1> roylez_:  92 Stamford Street Berserker 竟然有地区名称是 Berserker。。。
<jiero1> abinez: 什么意思？
<jiero1> abinez: 在家呢
<abinez> jiero1: 我意思是说jiero是你哥
<abinez> LOL
<jiero1> abinez: 。。。
<jiero1> abinez: 同一人
<jiero> abinez: 睡吧
<jiero> 睡吧
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 我在ubuntu上安了wordpress，但是127.0.0.1却不能访问 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=440346 http://localhost/wordpress/ 可以 但是http://127.0.0.1/wordpress/却不行，出下面的错 Neither /etc/wordpress/config-127.0.0.1.php nor /etc/wordpress/config-0.0.1.php could be found. Ensure one of them exists, is readable by the webserver and contains the
<abinez> 你是排在后面，当然是老弟啦
<abinez> imtxc: 咋滴没有中文irc
<iMadper> imt
<iMadper> imtxc: 要音乐?
<iMadper> imtxc: 去听: 陀飞轮
<iMadper> imtxc: 活着多好 打回原形 沙龙 时光倒流二十年
<iMadper> imtxc: 喜帖街
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助一个小问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=440349 哈哈 就是ubuntu 13.04装了 开机小键盘是锁着 怎么默认是打开。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 cc_nihao — 2013-05-13 22:50
<culver> 有人吗
<^k^> culver:点点点.  23:04 
<culver> ^k^: 你好！
<^k^> culver, 您好！  23:06 
<culver> ^k^: 哈哈哈哈，没什么事，就是无聊打个招呼
<^k^> culver, 我很高兴你觉得这很可笑..  23:08 
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 基娃，有合适的车不
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 木有。今晚在玩儿lxc，不看车了。
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 乃咋也搞起lxc了呢
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 不过贵司的lxc模板里有个trim选项，不能用啊。
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 玩玩儿，了解下新鲜事物，免得跟世界脱节儿了。
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 没在意过呢
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: zeze, 乃们qa不细心哪。
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: lxc应该没办法modprobe内核模块吧？
<abinez> gfrog: 早
<^k^>  05:16
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 肯定不能啊
<iMadper> freeflyi1g: 早. 
<freeflyi1g> iMadper: 你咋也这么早呢
<imtxc> 都早
#ubuntu-cn 2013-05-14
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 升级到13.04，gnome 3.8后桌面壁纸无法显示 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=441551 如题。 ubuntu 13.04 升级gnome 到3.8，结果重启系统后，桌面壁纸没了，只有白白的一片！！打开活动面板，背景有显示了壁纸。如何解决？ 谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 晚风.NET — 2013-05-14 7:45
<seek0515> 早上好！
<kingbo> 早
<abinez> http://digi.tech.qq.com/a/20130514/003190.htm
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ 罐装可乐为什么不能冷冻？冰箱使用十问十答_数码_腾讯网
<abinez> a16g_: 快改名
<a16g_> abinez, 啥？
<abinez> a16g_: 改名啊
<abinez> 你快改改
<abinez> 改成q19
<a16g> ...
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • last命令输出？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=441558 ？？？？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Mivok — 2013-05-14 9:19
<abinez> 恩
<abinez> 啊
<abinez> a16g: 你的名字看起来是这样的；啊16猪
<abinez> a=啊 16 g=16猪
<abinez> LOL
<a16g> abinez, you see what you feel ?
<a16g> :P
<abinez> a16g: 所以叫你改名啊
<a16g> 不改
<abinez> 你刚才只是把那条猪尾巴给去掉而已
<abinez> LOL
<a16g> orz
<abinez> a16g: 算啦
<abinez> 你不用改名了
<abinez> 还是把那条猪尾巴加回去
<abinez> LOL
<a16g> abinez, 你是太闲了吗？
<abinez> a16g: 我很忙
<abinez> a16g: 你还在啊？
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 猴总乃真早呢
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 昨天在lxc里跑kvm，竟然能用。。
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<palomino|working> 累啊，主席
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 累你还打啊
<^k^> roylez_: .. .. ..
<palomino|working> 残忍成性啊- -
<roylez_> 马咧？
<palomino|working> here
<roylez_> palomino|working: 我残忍？我起码不吃马肉.....吃不起，我吃牛肉
<palomino|working> .....无妨，牛肉里净是马肉
<rich> 有人吗
<^k^> rich:点点点.  10:20 
<rich> 能介绍个windows能用的像GNOME桌面环境软件吗谢谢
<GFW`> ls
<iMadper> rich: kde for win
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 【求助】请详细解释一下这个条指令 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=441562 Code: useradd --home /home/vsftpd --gid nogroup -m --shell /bin/false vsftpd 统计信息: 发表于 由 relaxssl — 2013-05-14 10:36
<rich> 谢谢imadper
<liliang> rich, 不用谢
<netsnail> linux 下有支持NLA的远程桌面连接工具吗？
<netsnail> rdesktop目前还没有支持
<liliang> 0.0
<liliang> 有像mstsc这样的远程桌面吗？
<liliang> 还用过citrix的远程桌面
<iMadper> netsnail: rdp早支持了
<rich> kde一种著名的运行于 Linux、Unix 以及FreeBSD 等操作系统上面自由图形工作环境 没说有windows的啊 imadper
<iMadper> rich: 你有没有google过我给你的关键字?
<rich> 我用的bing
<iMadper> rich: bing 搜索不出来kde for win?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<rich> 谢谢
<iMadper> rich: 扯淡, 第一个结果就对. 
<liliang> 为什么要在windows上面用kde？
<liliang> 其实kde就是qt开发的啊
<liliang> 不是么？
<rich> 你错了第一个是股票的页面哈哈
<iMadper> rich: 你错了, 我这里就是第一个, 以后没搜索就别提问. 
<rich> 所以以后你的回复默认的时google搜索咯
<iMadper> rich: 不是, 在我回复之前, 在你问之前, 先google
<iyzsong> =.=
<iMadper> rich: http://imagebin.org/257571
<iMadper> liliang: mstsc用的就是rdp吧? 我记得是. 你直接用个rdp的就可以了.
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • wheezy-backports更新了libreoffice 4.0.3 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=441564 原来的版本保存我的EXCEL要一分多钟，而且其他的excel文件都同时被锁定无法操作 现在的版本几秒钟 我喜欢 统计信息: 发表于 由 yjwork — 2013-05-14 10:45
<rich> imadper 难道我的bing是山寨版的
<iMadper> rich: not sure.
<Pudge> 为啥要在windows下用kde，内存太多？
<iMadper> Pudge: 我也不知道. 
<iMadper> Pudge: 总有人有神奇的需求. 我懒得问了, 因为我一般都听不懂别人的解释...
<Pudge> iMadper: ..
<Pudge> iMadper: 就像linux下只用windows虚拟机一样么
<MeaCulpa_> Pudge: 因为尽管有点，kmail和digikam之类还是比Win下面软件好太多
<MeaCulpa_> Pudge: 而且用MS VC make的KDE在win下面不算太慢
<Pudge> MeaCulpa: 有thunderbird好用么。
<MeaCulpa> Pudge: kmail的Exchange支持应该比thunderbird好，其他难说
<Pudge> MeaCulpa: lin下都嫌装个kmail多装一堆qt库，何况win啊
<MeaCulpa> Pudge: 不过我不用，带K的就那个DigiKam我觉得好
<MeaCulpa> Pudge: 多装一堆Qt库你很不爽？
<Pudge> MeaCulpa: exchange不是有outlook么
<Pudge> MeaCulpa: 非常不爽啊，我有点洁癖。
<MeaCulpa> Pudge: Windows下面多装17个gtk你爽不爽...
<Pudge> MeaCulpa: 啥gtk
<MeaCulpa> 17个静态的gtk共享一个theme你爽不爽...
<Pudge> MeaCulpa: 还有人win下用gtk？
<MeaCulpa> Pudge: 有洁癖就算了，mutt吧
<MeaCulpa> Pudge: 大部分开源的在win下面都gtk
<Pudge> MeaCulpa: web gmail
<MeaCulpa> 硬盘洁癖还是内存洁癖
<MeaCulpa> 内存洁癖的话，Qt比gtk和html5, js都要干净！
<rich> imadper kde 没有快捷方式启动的吗
<MeaCulpa> 硬盘洁癖偶就无话说了，
<iMadper> rich: 听不懂. 
<MeaCulpa> web gmail...gmail的界面偶不能忍...
 * MeaCulpa 找个forward都要找半天
<iMadper> web gmail...反人类...
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 恩, 还是我帮你找到的. 
<Pudge> MeaCulpa: 都有，主要是硬盘。重复功能的软件能不装就不装，一周用不到一次的软件也不装。。
<rich> 我的意思如何启动啊没找到exe 后缀的文件啊
<Pudge> MeaCulpa: 带libgtk的不装，带libqt的也不装。
<iMadper> rich: 问别人, 我不会.
<imtxc> iMadper: 大佬
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 啪
<iMadper> imtxc: 细佬
<imtxc> iMadper: 细佬什么意系
<iMadper> imtxc: 小弟.
<iMadper> imtxc: 小幼崽 ==> 小朋友
<iMadper> .... ....
<iMadper_genban> MeaCulpa: 跟班用哪个词比较好
<omegaga_> follower...?
<iMadper_genban> ...
<iMadper_genban> 不生动
<huntxu> iMadper: servant
<iMadper> 我擦... 看到这个词之后, 我怕马上会出现重口... iMadper_genban 你丫快改回去
<iMadper_genban> errand?
<abinez> http://img1.gtimg.com/tech/pics/hv1/119/13/1325/86161559.jpg
<abinez> 快来膜拜吧
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 怎样安装Nessus ？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=441566 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/%E5%AE%89%E8%A3%85Nessus ubuntu12.04 LTS 统计信息: 发表于 由 Mivok — 2013-05-14 10:59
<imtxc> abinez: 你发的那个图片我到现在没看懂
<rich> 美女企业家
<rich> kde 到底有好大阿 我这才下了83个file
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<palomino|working> .....
<imtxc> ..
<teleScope> 为什么装了gdb-debuginfo还有下面的提示：
<teleScope> Missing separate debuginfo for /lib/ld-linux.so.2
<teleScope> Try: zypper install -C "debuginfo(build-id)=d63d9a9ac674ed30093eb2f92fec0c1aebb9dd3b"
<^k^> teleScope 这里有输入法：http://www.inputking.com/ 或安装fcitx: apt-get install fcitx
<teleScope> ^k^: 你是robot么
<^k^> teleScope, Yes I am a .  12:03 
<teleScope> ^k^: !@#$%$%^&&*
<^k^> teleScope, 让我们换个话题。  12:07 
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • [求助]如何用win7引导ubuntu http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=441571 我之前装过win7+ubuntu的双系统, 也可以用win7引导ubuntu. 可是昨天因为弄那个3D桌面把系统弄崩溃了, 无奈之下只好重装. 重装的时候, 我一时大意, 在选择那个"安装引导设备"的时候, 选择了默认的. 于是装完只好开机变成ubuntu引导win7
<^k^> . 我又重装了一次, 这次把"安装引导设备"改成了/分 …
<teleScope> ^k^: you are a pig
<rich> piggy
<teleScope> ^k^: 只认识中文吗？：(
<^k^> teleScope, 你是男的还是女的？  12:19 
<rich> 男的外表女的内心haha
<palomino|working> ....
<doa|2> ^k^: 不是机器人么？
<^k^> doa|2, 如果不是，是什么？  12:29 
<iMadper> 我上高中的时候, kde for win, 下载了四个小时.
<doa|2> ^k^: 半人马
<^k^> doa|2, 你穿什么衣服？  12:30 
 * iMadper 求内推, 求带走! 
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 阿里旺旺卸载不了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=441572 大神帮帮忙吧，ubuntu版的阿里旺旺卸载不了了，安装后软件中心找不到阿里旺旺了，不会用终端卸载 统计信息: 发表于 由 my_perfume — 2013-05-14 12:11
<teleScope> ^k^: 这里有女的么？
<^k^> teleScope, 你可以这样提问吗？  13:05 
<teleScope> ^k^: 机器人应该都知道的
<^k^> teleScope, 如果它没有发生过什么呢？  13:05 
<teleScope> ^k^: 吊炸，不玩了
<^k^> teleScope, 为什么不呢？  13:07 
<teleScope> ^k^: 智商是硬伤
<^k^> teleScope, 和有缺陷的智商。  13:08 
<rich> imdper还好 我用了半个小时下了83个包 一共有200个
<netsnail> rich: 安装kde做什么那么大，体验也不好
<abinez> http://blog.binux.me/2012/06/aria2_yaaw/
<rich> 估计一些应用我永远不会用到但是我又不知道那些是基础的应用于是我选了下载所有的应用
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ aria2 + web前端 部署指南 - Binuxの杂货铺
<netsnail> rich: 可以试一下lxde
<rich> 我就是想体验一下
<abinez> Raspberrypi+yaaw
<netsnail> rich: 然后马上删掉
<netsnail> rich: 有你的
<rich> 我的事windows的
<netsnail> abinez: 那个pi哪里能买
<abinez> netsnail: 在网上买啊
<abinez> ickey
<abinez> 便宜
<netsnail> rich: 用cgwin 做的啊
<abinez> 可以用来做离线下载
<netsnail> abinez: 多少比特？
<rich> 能给个连接吗害怕进来毒网
<netsnail> rich: sohu或网易的都有吧
<rich> 进不去被封了应该
<netsnail> abinez: 比特币
<rich> 共党遇到org的网址就封不管三七二十一
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • conky屏幕分辨率的问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=441573 我的屏幕是1280*800,16:10 的，直接用别人的conky，会导致图片和文字显示的错位，请问大家有没有类似的问题又是如何解决的。谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 312705698 — 2013-05-14 12:48
<netsnail> abinez: 这个pi有什么好玩的，貌似很慢
<rich> 我一直好奇k的主人是男的还是女的啊
<abinez> rich: 你想momo了？
<abinez> K的主人是男的还是女的
<rich> 我想摸你可以了吧
<abinez> netsnail: 可以用来离线下载
<abinez> gebjgd: 你飞来啦
<abinez> rich: 
<abinez> 。。。，/
<abinez> netsnail: 可以用来看视频
<gebjgd> knownbad, piggybox_ alvin_rx1 我当爹了
<abinez> 播放高清的
<rich> 很有可能成为现实在以后瞬间传送有机体
<abinez> gebjgd: 是男的还是女的
<abinez> 先恭喜一下
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 基娃，你真变态
<seek0515> 我擦肚子疼死了
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 哈？
<abinez> seek0515: 咋回事？
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: container里跑kvm
<abinez> 吃什么了？
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 玩玩嘛
<abinez> gfrog: 你的蛤蟆的
<seek0515> 吃坏了  刚吃过热的 又吃了洗了冰棒 
<abinez> gfrog: 你的hamo呢
<seek0515> 舍友在玩nba2kOL
<seek0515> 你问说我要不要玩呢
<rich> abinez 建议你买个3d打印机做个硅胶的随便你摸摸，随时随地
<seek0515> lol
<seek0515> 随便 棒冰 
<rich> 又是tc的
<seek0515> 真的是随便哦
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 找不到　libiptcdata.so.0　文件，需装什么包？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=441585 找不到　libiptcdata.so.0　文件，需要安装什么软件包包？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 cadbc — 2013-05-14 13:33
<gebjgd> abinez, 女的
<Guest19653> hello
<gebjgd> Guest19653, win用户
<gebjgd> Guest19653, 还用administrator登录  高手
<^k^> Guest19653:点点点.  13:49 
<Guest19653> gebjgd, 谢谢
<Guest19653> gebjgd, 我发现了一个天大的秘密，有兴趣吗
<gebjgd> Guest19653, 说
<^k^> 新 C/C++/Java • 菜鸡用c做的题目oj报错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=441586 题目描述 去年的主人公Weijie 要离开海事大学了，于是大家决定帮他举行欢送宴会。 BobWu 很想知道究竟有多少人参加了Weijie 的欢送宴会，于是他弄来了客人名单。名单有N 行，但是其中有很多重复的名字，比方BOBWU 和BobWu 其实指的都是同
<^k^> 一个人，但是名单上的名字却区分大小写重复出现 …
<Guest19653> gebjgd, 你是宅男？
<alvin_rx1> gebjgd: 恭喜
<Guest19653> 大家应该知道宅男今年会发生什么事吧
<alvin_rx1> gebjgd: 宅男当粑粑了
 * iMadper 
<Guest19653> alvin_rx1, 你是吗？
 * iMadper  ctcp version 都能显示别人的cpu主频了...
<Guest19653> 请问这里有成旭元吗
<alvin_rx1> 赶紧去实验室，没功夫陪你们了
<Guest19653> alvin_rx1, 你有的
<huntxu> iMadper: 一直都可以...
<huntxu> iMadper: 看客戶端報不報而已
<iMadper> huntxu: 我更想显示别人的cup
<iMadper> huntxu: 如果是妹子的话.
<iMadper> huntxu: cpu没兴趣. 
<huntxu> iMadper: 妹子自己會改ctcp version的返回的話，估計你也沒興趣
<iMadper> huntxu: 也对. 
<gebjgd> Guest19653, 对  我是宅男
<Guest19653> gebjgd, 你是成旭元吗
<gebjgd> Guest19653, 也是程序员
<Guest19653> gebjgd, 哦
<Guest19653> gebjgd, 你毁灭了世界
<gebjgd> Guest19653, 你智商很高
<Guest19653> gebjgd, quit 了吧
 * iMadper 完全看不懂上述对话... 匿了...
<imtxc> 你们都在聊什么
<imtxc> 不明觉厉
<gebjgd> iMadper, imtxc 我智商太低 也不能理解
<Guest19653> gebjgd, 今年1万亿美元外包近来中国，但你的工资不会提升，所以有一次金融危机来了：宅男毁灭了世界。 I quit!!!
<gebjgd> Guest19653, 不在天朝的路过
<Guest19653> gebjgd, 不懂讨价还价的程序员！！！你毁灭了世界！！！
<imtxc> iMadper: gebjgd 什么是程序员
<huntxu> 這是穿越回來的前輩不惜以生命為代價在泄漏天機麽。。。
<Guest19653> gebjgd, 今年年底。你连一  铁钉都买不起了！
<Guest19653> huntxu,    :)
<Guest19653> I quit!!!
<gebjgd> 强烈建议本频道增加智商测试功能
<gebjgd> 过高的不许进入
<Guest19653> ...
<huntxu> 我想知道今晚雙色球的中獎號碼
<gebjgd> huntxu, 那你要请教他
<Guest19653> 不得不承认 成许愿 果然进化 发育不良
<gebjgd> Guest19653, 如果经济危机了 你就应该高兴了
<gebjgd> Guest19653, 天朝必乱  你们就可以换档了
<huntxu> 目測輸入法是智能ABC
<Guest19653> gebjgd, !!!
<Guest19653> huntxu, ...
<gebjgd> huntxu, 他用的是win  还用的administrator的账户
<gebjgd> huntxu, 你说这水平有多高
<Guest19653> gebjgd, 别肉机我。。。
<gebjgd> huntxu, 绝对不是普通用户
<huntxu> gebjgd: 會用win的都是高手
<gebjgd> huntxu, 他还知道肉鸡 嗯嗯  我就说吗 他是高手 高人
<Guest19653> gebjgd, .....
<Guest19653> gebjgd, 我市anonymous
<Guest19653> 我说话不算，自己看吧file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/Administrator/My%20Documents/Downloads/2.doc
<Guest19653> ...法错了
<Guest19653> http://www.tradeteda.org/download/a/2.doc
<gebjgd> doc
<Guest19653> gebjgd,  :)
<gebjgd> 拜
<gebjgd> 膜拜
<Guest19653> gebjgd, 谢谢！从来没有用WIN被拜了
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<gebjgd> roylez, 我当爹了
<gebjgd> roylez, 扎西的了
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 猴总有人2k出ocr3500
<roylez> gebjgd: 你当德国人的爹了？
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<roylez> gfrog: 基娃
<Guest19653> 估计年底没钱买 火机了 LOL
<Guest19653> 该坑的程序员！被煮粥把！！！
<Guest19653> I quit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<gebjgd> roylez, 不知道国籍呢
<gebjgd> roylez, 看看再说  出门
<roylez> gebjgd: 看看....
<sjd_zeus> 请问谁在用xfce4呢
<sjd_zeus> 右上角的网络小图标需要安装哪个包呢
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-41-generic #66-Ubuntu SMP Thu Apr 25 03:28:09 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS ruby 2.1.0dev (2013-05-03 trunk 40564) [i686-linux] 
<stanzgy> sjd_zeus: extra/xfce4-netload-plugin ?
<sjd_zeus> 好像不是呀
<sjd_zeus> 肯定是xfce4***plugin对吧
<stanzgy> 嗯 搜下xfce 然后找找?
<stanzgy> 手头现在没ubuntu的机器 有台debian的 搜了下有这个 xfce4-netload-plugin
<sjd_zeus> 我就是debian的
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 安装lamp 包出错 信息如下 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=441594 sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install sudo apt-get install php5 安装几个都是这样显示 只不过提示php5 在改变 谁知道这是怎么回事呢 Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree Reading state information... Done E:unable to locate package php5 统计信息:
<^k^> 发表于 由 新手问答 — 2013-05-14 14:39
<sjd_zeus> xfce4-netload-plugin不是右上角的网络图标呢
<stanzgy> sjd_zeus: 装上 右键添加就可以了
<Guest40591> 1亿 亿美金溜进来了！！！！大家快来淘！
<sjd_zeus> 没有哦
<Guest40591> sjd_zeus, 有的
<sjd_zeus> 叫什么名字呢
<Guest40591> sjd_zeus, 美金!!!成旭元
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 可收不，速入啊
<Guest40591> 百年难得一
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 没图，在水木车版。
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 乃想入的话可以关注下跟那哥们聊聊
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 估计还有砍价空间。
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 没水木账号啊，帮我问问看
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 注册个嘛，分分钟搞定。
<Guest40591> gfrog, 那里人
<Guest40591> gfrog, 你是成旭元吗
<sjd_zeus> stanzgy,  悲剧呀，搞不定呀
<seek0515> 下午好 各位
<stanzgy> sjd_zeus: 装好以后 panel上右键 --> panel --> add new items --> 搜net 如果插件装上了会显示出来 没有就没办法了
<gfrog> test
<^k^> gfrog:点点点.  15:01 
<gfrog> test
<^k^> gfrog:点点点.  15:02 
<gfrog> test
<^k^> gfrog:点点点.  15:02 
<gfrog> test
<^k^> gfrog:点点点.  15:05 
 * gfrog nice bot.
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 13.04硬盘安装记录 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=441600 前提 1、当前已经是双系统，windows7＋ubuntu12.04 2、已经支持GRUB引导 步骤 1、下载ISO文件，并放置在C盘根目录 2、打开ISO文件，把CASPER目录下的vmlinuz.efi和initrd.lz拷贝到C盘根目录下 3、登录到linux中，修改/boot/grub/grub.cfg文件，修改方法
<^k^> （0），增加一个menuentry，标题可以自己命名建议ubun …
 * slucx 谁知道安卓的文件系统 .img.ext4 怎么挂载？
<Guest40591> 有程序员马   有的报名 报薪水!!!   大量招人
<Guest40591> 东linux的月薪3万
<yunfan> 额 准备去哪里盖楼啊 老板
<palomino|working> O_o
<palomino|working> 有钱的guest
<yunfan> 所谓大隐隐于guest
<Guest40591> 大量需要lamp人才
<Guest40591> 请报价
<Guest40591> 被窝的蔡大瓷粗下到了吗
<Guest40591> 每鸟叫了
<sjd_zeus> usr/bin/google-chrome: relocation error: /usr/bin/google-chrome: symbol getuuid, version GLIBC_2.2.5 not defined in file libc.so.6 with link time reference
<yunfan> iMadper: 你今天ban人过还是t人过?
<sjd_zeus> 请问这个问题谁碰到过呢
<sjd_zeus> ╮(╯▽╰)╭，我的问题解决了，一生气装了一堆
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<sjd_zeus>  aptitude search xfce4- |grep plugin|cut -d ' ' -f4|grep -v :i386
<sjd_zeus>  这里为什么出来的列表还有一个带i386的呢
<sjd_zeus> xfce4-power-manager-plugins:i38
<sjd_zeus> 还有一个这个
<iGoogle> 坏蛋蛋，居然改guest?
<iGoogle> roylez: 出来下
<abinez> iGoogle: 神
<abinez> 你来啦
<abinez> 给你推荐个神器
<abinez> LOL
<iGoogle> iMadper: ?
<roylez> iGoogle: ?
<iGoogle> 啥东西
<abinez> TPmini
<abinez> 猜你喜欢
<abinez> 348元
<iGoogle> roylez: 真的，现在我这边有开会的阴魂了。。。
<iGoogle> 今天一天
<roylez> iGoogle: 啥会
<iGoogle> 会主席。
<abinez> 无线路由器+摄像头+。。。。电视盒子
<iGoogle> 破会
<iGoogle> abinez: 不喜欢
<abinez> 红会
<iGoogle> 不买设备了。 abinez
<abinez> 那个比树莓派牛的说
<abinez> 1.6G双核
<iGoogle> 也不买了
<abinez> 1G内存
<yunfan> 今天满心欢喜的去debug 结果发现是狗日的参数问题 白欢喜一场
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • ubuntu12.04 锁定屏幕 笔记本风扇狂转 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=441606 本本是dell的 系统是12.04 显卡安装了ati的必源驱动 平时使用的时候电脑发热量正常，散热的风扇也转的正常 但是只要在锁定屏幕的状态下，那个风扇转的都像要飞了的似的。 只要登陆立马就变好。 这是什么情况求解
<^k^> ？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 greedydaam — 2013-05-14 15:33
<iGoogle> nas也都啥都带啊
<abinez> 带有4G的ROM
<iGoogle> 双通道wifi
<abinez> 恩
<abinez> 带NAS
<iGoogle> 概念模糊了嘛。这些设备，都差不多了
<abinez> 跨界了
<abinez> 你买个，就够了
<abinez> 不用买N个设备
<iGoogle> 反正都是一个系统。
<iGoogle> 启动什么服务而已，都一样了
<abinez> 比如你不用另外买摄像头了
<abinez> 不用买读卡器了
<iGoogle> 30w的》
<iGoogle> ？
<iGoogle> 读卡器？那不就是盒子了嘛。
<abinez> 带个TF的读卡器接口
<abinez> 恩
<iGoogle> mini主机
<iGoogle> 多少钱
<abinez> 还有两个USB接口
<abinez> 348
<abinez> 我准备入手一个呢
<iGoogle> 和nas差不多
<iGoogle> 带sataII接口？
<abinez> 木有
<gfrog> iGoogle: 神。
<abinez> 肯定没SATA接口
<iGoogle> 不能接盘的。不好
<iGoogle> gfrog: 噶嘛好
<abinez> USB移动硬盘盒子啊
<gfrog> iGoogle: 渣神不骑车了？
<abinez> gfrog: hamo呢
<iGoogle> usb的速度。。。3.0的都没看到过。。
<gfrog> iGoogle: 哦，乃在魔都呢？
<iGoogle> gfrog: 在家啊。昨天还骑车
<gfrog> abinez: 我哪知道， 问壕基蛋
<abinez> USB2.0的
<gfrog> iGoogle: 啧啧。
<iGoogle> abinez: 这不上档次了嘛
<abinez> gfrog: 不敢问
<abinez> 怕被K
<iGoogle> gfrog: 蛋蛋变guest了。lol
<gfrog> iGoogle: 哪呢？
<iGoogle> Guest40591: 
<abinez> iGoogle: 你咋知道那个就是他啊？
<abinez> LOL
<iGoogle> adam8157 将昵称更改为 Guest51248
<abinez> 潜伏者
<iGoogle> 似乎nick不对
<iGoogle> 难道跑了？
<abinez> 掉线了？？？？？？？？？？？？
<gfrog> iGoogle: 没在这channel
<iGoogle> 看来还是rh舒服。 gfrog
<abinez> iGoogle: 你咋有时候用EE，有时候用i字头
<gfrog> iGoogle: 哈？
<iGoogle> abinez: 。。
<iGoogle> gfrog: 蛋蛋当年在那边，整天玩啊。
<abinez> iGoogle: 比如iopera
<iGoogle> 伺候女上司
<abinez> 比如EExp
<iGoogle> abinez: 不准问这样的傻问题。
<abinez> iGoogle: 好奇
<abinez> 所以
<abinez> 。。。。
<gfrog> iGoogle: 那时候他是QE，成天闲出屁
 * gfrog 但是为毛我总是这么忙。
<iGoogle> gfrog: 你呢？
<iGoogle> 。
<abinez> gfrog: 你是PM？
<gfrog> iGoogle: 要改变下。
<gfrog> iGoogle: 每天拿2小时看书。
<iGoogle> gfrog: 找一个女上司，会疼人的。
<gfrog> abinez: 嗯，屁木
<gfrog> iGoogle: 。。。 没那本事啊。
<iGoogle> 不高，不帅？
<abinez> gfrog: 你不用伺候女上司？
<abinez> LOL
<abinez> 不用高，也不用帅
<abinez> 女上司要的是威猛
<abinez> 彪悍
<MeaCulpa> http://hk.apple.nextmedia.com/enews/realtime/20130514/51406791
<^k^> MeaCulpa ... ⇪ 安琪蓮娜祖莉已切除雙乳 - 20130514 - 《蘋果日報》即時新聞
<abinez> 酷胖
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 老关心别人的老婆。
<abinez> 这这？
<abinez> 啥子
<abinez> 切掉就切掉呗
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 哎呀，大咪咪被切掉还剩啥啊。。。
<MeaCulpa> 牛阿，居然为了预防就切
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: Jolie 那个不大的
<abinez> 还可以继续造一个呗
<MeaCulpa> 苹果日报嘛
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 她演古墓丽影的时候挺大啊。。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 哦，好吧，是游戏里那个劳拉比较大。
<iGoogle> gfrog: +
<MeaCulpa> 恩，其实也就是50%假和90%的区别
<MeaCulpa> 切了没切估计没啥本质区别
<dchxcrow> 已经装上填充物了
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 有区别吧。也有血肉的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 这是为什么我恨python http://aleatory.clientsideweb.net/2012/04/03/how-to-introspect-dynamically-create-classes-in-python/
<^k^> roylez ⇪ ti: How to Dynamically Discover & Create Classes in Python | aleatory 
<iGoogle> roylez: 。
<MeaCulpa> 我估计，有的女人是XXY染色体
<abinez> 医生测试出朱莉带有一个“缺陷”基因BRCA1，大大增加她患乳腺癌和卵巢癌的风险。于是为了预防可能的风险，她决定接受九周的复杂手术，切除双侧乳腺
<abinez> 所以，她不得不接受手术
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...呵呵，有点反人类，但是的确有人这么干
<iGoogle> 大了。怎么可能爬陡峭的山崖。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: Ruby简单多了
<abinez> 她的母亲与癌症搏斗了近十年，于2007年死于卵巢癌，享年56岁
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 但是有时候你真的需要动态修改类定义
<iGoogle> roylez: 支持你OO。。。。xx
<roylez> iGoogle: xx你妹
<iGoogle> 这么敏感
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 说是塞了填充物了。
<iGoogle> 经典的tomb raider里面，有反跳转身。。
<iGoogle> 如何空中转身，当然是借助了偏心机构
<iGoogle> 2陀
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 切除雙側乳腺和切除雙乳是一樣的咩？
<gfrog> huntxu: 帅胡乃太学术了。
<gfrog> huntxu: 其实咪咪大部分是脂肪哈。
<iGoogle> gfrog: 你研究得更深入嘛
<imtxc> iGoogle: 那人鱼线怎么练最快啊
<iGoogle> ？
<imtxc> iGoogle: 神不是对锻炼肌肉在行么
 * imtxc 我觉得是不是先得把肥肉练下去。。。
<iGoogle> 可是不知道人鱼线是啥
<abinez> 保留乳头 值入假体
<MeaCulpa> Jolie 咪咪的亮点是肌肉
<MeaCulpa> 挺拔嘛
<MeaCulpa> 和那种日货堆脂肪的不一样
<abinez> 实际上她的乳头还在的
<iGoogle> abinez: 你在乎这？
<imtxc> iMadper: abinez 开黄腔，踢了他
<iGoogle> 飞机平也有这啊
<iGoogle> imtxc: lol 
<abinez> imtxc: 趁机打击报复啊
<abinez> 饺子呢
<imtxc> abinez: 我的350个饺子到了么
<abinez> http://health.sohu.com/20130514/n375876808.shtml
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ 安吉丽娜-朱莉乳腺切除：保留乳头 值入假体-搜狐健康
 * imtxc 擦 居然同时想到 你来跟我啪啪啪吧 abinez
<iGoogle> 古墓丽影这片子的败笔，就是女主角。
<abinez> imtxc: 推荐买TPmini
<abinez> 那个比树莓派更强劲的说
<imtxc> abinez: 大眼睛啊 没货
<abinez> 1.6G双核+4核图形处理器+1G内存+4Grom
<abinez> imtxc: 有货的
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • Terminal在root下会乱码，可能是什么问题呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=441609 Ubuntu 12.04版本，安装的时候是英文版，后来在Language Support里换成了中文界面，再换回英文以后，终端会出现乱码。而且只有root下会有乱码。 比如： Code: root@user:/# apt-get install ���ڶ�ȡ���
<abinez> 348元
<imtxc> abinez: 买了大眼睛是不是就得买电视
<abinez> 谁说一定要买电视
<abinez> LOL
<abinez> 那个应该可以安装Ubuntu
<abinez> UbuntuARM的
 * imtxc 没显示器 没电视
<abinez> 用手机就可以控制那个了
<abinez> 有安卓APP
<iGoogle> 哪种控制？
<imtxc> iGoogle: 神，把你的那个遥控器来一发，我给电扇定时一下。。。
<sou_> lfs吧 这个全定制 
<iGoogle> 控制电源的，没做。你去网上买一个吧。便宜的
<imtxc> 好吧
<iGoogle> 其实就一达林顿管。
<imtxc> 遥控器应该贵。。。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 【求助】如何实现ftp上传后系统自动执行joomla目录下的文件权限 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=441610 在ubuntu server上新开设了一台虚拟主机，其根目录为， /var/www/user/， 用户只有ftp上传读写功能， 没有ssh和root权限， 所以他不能执行下面的指令： Code: sudo find . -type f -exec chmod 644 {} \; sud
<iGoogle> 也不贵。2元的那种就可以
<imtxc> 好 我买个 买的电扇弱了没定时。。
<iGoogle> 您输入的当前密码不正确。
<iGoogle> 您输入的当前密码不正确。
<imtxc> //
<abinez> http://hi.baidu.com/sandylaw/item/e18726c83a274bc5994aa03f
<^k^> abinez ⇪ ti: 迅雷离线助手+YAAW For Chrome+Aria2_Sandy's Ubuntu_百度空间
<freeflyi1g> gfrog:  帮我问了没啊
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 还木。你想知道啥？
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 去年的车，1kkm+，M号。
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 2k软妹币
<MeaCulpa> 居然在百度上贴这个...
<iGoogle> http://img.hb.aicdn.com/750c3565d2b21a69b8541e24227d7c64e01a972b54088-dO1vPK_fw580
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 3300新的才2300吧
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 3500
<sjd_zeus> .......
<nyfair> 做死
<nyfair> 这项目节哀吧
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 问问看他如何交易
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: ok
<yunfan> 什么项目?
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: msg sent, waiting for response.
<maplebeats> 飘啊飘
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 住在西三旗。明天发图吧。可在五道口或西三旗交易
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: cool, thanks
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: am asking his phone number. 
<^k^> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: cool
<Pudge> 我操，^k^会说人话了
<nyfair> Pudge: 本来kk背后就是个抠脚大汉
<sjd_zeus> 127.0.0.1
<^k^> sjd_zeus, 127.0.0.1 本机地址
<sjd_zeus> 每天调戏下kk很舒服呀
<sjd_zeus> 1.1.1.1
<^k^> sjd_zeus, 1.1.1.1 澳大利亚
<Pudge> 2.2.2.2
<^k^> Pudge, 2.2.2.2 法国
<Pudge> ^k^从来不会断网么
<Pudge> 3.3.3.3
<^k^> Pudge, 3.3.3.3 美国 康涅狄格州费尔菲尔德县费尔菲尔德镇通用电气公司
<Pudge> 叼爆了
<nyfair> 256.1.1.1
<^k^> nyfair, 256.1.1.1 IANA保留地址
<nyfair> 259.2.2.2
<sjd_zeus> 44.44.44.44
<^k^> sjd_zeus, 44.44.44.44 美国
<sjd_zeus> 998.998.998.998
<^k^> sjd_zeus, 998.998.998.998 IANA保留地址 用于多点传送
<sjd_zeus> 999.999.999.999
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐
<^k^> sjd_zeus, 999.999.999.999 IANA保留地址 用于多点传送
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: PMed you.
<gfrog> adam8157: 每天拜一次壕基铛。
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
 * adam8157 今天忙得要死
<abinez> ADaM
<abinez> 忙什么？
<abinez> 开会么？
<adam8157> 发了几个patch
<abinez> adam8157: 你今天心情看起来不错的说
<abinez> 发一个patch就是多一份成就感啊
<sjd_zeus> nnd,看了一天电脑腰酸背痛腿抽筋呀
<abinez> sjd_zeus: 去运动
<abinez> 去外面逛逛
<Guest40591> 程序员去死
<abinez> Guest40591: 为毛？
<sjd_zeus> 还有20分钟下班
<Guest40591> 贫穷无能的程序员
<abinez> 为毛如此彪悍
<iMadper> Guest40591: 别闹了, 孩子. 你今天来骂过一次了
<iMadper> abinez: 这里禁止黄色内容. 
<sjd_zeus> 这家伙今天骂啥了
<Pudge> 有人发黄色内容了？快贴出来看看
<abinez> iMadper: //////。。。。。
<iMadper> yunfan: 还没呢, 不过可能需要了. 
<abinez> O没有
<Guest40591> 1万亿美金来了,到年底你 火机 可乐 都买不起来了
<Guest40591> 就那点工资
<iMadper> Guest40591: 不知所云. 整理好你的逻辑. 
<sjd_zeus> 直接无视不就好了
<abinez> iMadper: 那是千门谣将
<Guest40591> 1万亿美元外包 资金
<abinez> 散步谣言
<iMadper> sjd_zeus: 来这里乱说没事, 来这里乱码, 我就t了嘛
<iMadper> s/码/骂/
<sjd_zeus> ?
<sjd_zeus> 怎么乱骂了
<abinez> iMadper: 我没哦
<abinez> iMadper: momo
<abinez> LOL
<iMadper> sjd_zeus: 看log吧. 我记得睡觉之前, 他就来这里骂过一次了... 
<sjd_zeus> 哦
<iMadper> abinez: 没说你, 你就该去骂, 去骂imtxc
<sjd_zeus> 我直接屏蔽了
<sjd_zeus> 你们都应该去骂admin
<iMadper> sjd_zeus: admin是啥?
<sjd_zeus> O(∩_∩)O~，写错了
<sjd_zeus> adam
<iMadper> adam又来炫富了
<iMadper> ?
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: got it, thanks, any rom for negotiating?
<MeaCulpa> 为啥会有人来Linux频道骂码农...
<MeaCulpa> 地方显然不对
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: room? not much sure. @_@
 * MeaCulpa 真码农，进Linux跑个gcc, 然后回家进Windows操机聊QQ
 * MeaCulpa 既不会在Linux多呆，更不会来irc...
<sjd_zeus> linux也可以聊qq撒
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: 能裸聊不？
<sjd_zeus> 裸聊用G+
<MeaCulpa> G+有视频？
<MeaCulpa> 还是贴图...
<sjd_zeus> 有呀
<sjd_zeus> 叫什么hangout吧，也许写错了
<rich> 我连码农都不是 omgle 可以裸聊啊
<sjd_zeus> g+不是有个环聊嘛，多人裸聊 群P
<rich> omgle girl 可以就是不知道怎么注册哈哈
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: G+ 环聊啊 可以多P
<abinez> imtxc: 快来一盘蒸饺子
<imtxc> iMadper: 我没骂人啊 abinez 开黄腔的
<abinez> 要猪骨头熬汤的
<abinez> imtxc: 咋黄腔黑调了？
<imtxc> abinez: 你说饺子  这是黑话 我懂
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: :)
<imtxc> abinez: 胡同里面大家都说吃饺子不
<abinez> ////
<abinez> 吃饺子咋成黑话了
<abinez> 要让你当帽子
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 酷啪视频到好看的了顺便给我Fw一下啊，btw, 我用的那个素材很好用啊，记得哪个周末我视频了好几个
<abinez> 不都给你发配边疆啊
<imtxc> a
<MeaCulpa> ...
<imtxc> abinez: 恩
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 那些qq，还真有人加，然后我加了俩，然后就有人加我了，要给我卖资料
<abinez> imtxc: 还不走回家啊
<abinez> 下班了
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 光帝都的部分，就要100.。。。。
<abinez> 找吃去
<imtxc> abinez: 我刚搬玩砖头 来吹水
<abinez> ？
<abinez> 你不找吃的
<abinez> 记得顺便帮我打包饺子
<sjd_zeus> gzip能提高压缩速度嘛
<imtxc> abinez: 节食啊 懂
<abinez> ？要减肥？
<imtxc> 必须啊 abinez 
<abinez> 好办啊，拿刀子来，
<abinez> 割肉
<abinez> 哪里肥，就动手，
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: ...哈哈
<abinez> 一刀下去，
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 居然是收费的东东
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 购买任意一首歌曲即可增加20G的Ubuntu One空间 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=441617 Ubuntu One 初始空间是 5GB，每增加20GB空间需支付$2.99每月。不过现在有优惠，只要通过Ubuntu One购买任意一首音乐，就可获赠20GB空间，相当于一次性支付$0.99得到20GB空间，外加一首音乐。 点此注册Ubuntu One 注
<^k^> ： 1，Ubuntu One有Windows和Mac客户端，所以不一定要用Ubun …
<imtxc> ubuntu 卖音乐了？
<freeflyi1g> imtxc: 卖好多年了
<imtxc> freeflyi1g: 我第一次知道，…… 这都有的卖
<nyfair> 什么价格，比起水果店来说？
<nyfair> 什么音质，这个更关键
<nyfair> 其实我觉得水果店的音乐价格很良心
<iMadper> 有可能是ogg哦~
<nyfair> ogg? oh shit, why not flac
<imtxc> iMadper: 赐予我帽子吧，我帮你维护一下你的社区秩序
<iMadper> iMadper_genban: 我觉得现在挺好的
<iMadper_genban> iMadper: 有进步空间的
<iMadper> iMadper_genban: 比如?
<iMadper> iMadper_genban: 比如你把名字修改回去
 * palomino|working sets mode: +o imtxc
<jusss> ?
<nyfair> 不要你觉得啊，给我个答案吧，一般现在都是ogg/mp3/aac + flac双格式发布的
<iMadper_genban> palomino|working: 赞
<jusss> nyfair: 什么？
 * imtxc momo palomino|working
<iMadper> nyfair: 我没有买过, 不知道.
<palomino|working> ....
<jusss> nyfair: 什么双格式
<nyfair> iMadpe: 那你如何知道好？
<jusss> nyfair: 你喜欢濑亚美莉吗
<nyfair> jusss: 没听过
<iMadper> nyfair: 我没说好呀...
<jusss> nyfair: 哦
<nyfair> jusss: 你喜欢比利海灵顿吗
<nyfair> [17:31] imtxc is now known as iMadper_genban
<nyfair> [17:31] iMadper: iMadper_genban: 我觉得现在挺好的
<nyfair> 好吧，你基友害我搞错了
<imtxc> nyfair: ....
<adam8157> 比利时 -> billytime
<jusss> nyfair: 第一次听说
 * palomino|working 喷了...
 * palomino|working 对 adam8157 双挑大指
<adam8157> =,=
<jusss> 无码就是好
<iMadper> nyfair: 我在跟别人说... 
<imtxc> adam8157: 赞 
<imtxc> adam8157: 有好东西么
<adam8157> imtxc: ?
<iMadper> adam8157: 好就没看你炫富了, 来一个
 * adam8157 的信用卡满额度了 50K
<nyfair> ubuntu music store 居然卖mp3
<iMadper> adam8157: 申请信用卡第一件事就是取消额度.
<jusss> adam8157: 我没信用卡。。。
<imtxc> adam8157: 你才是个金卡？？？？ 满了才50K都能晒啊。。。
<adam8157> imtxc: en
<palomino|working> ........
 * palomino|working 只有10k...
 * palomino|working 羞愧地藏匿
<imtxc> adam8157: lol
<lingshu> The Purple 8 Ball says:  Unclear
<lingshu> Flips a coin: TAILS
<^k^> lingshu, 不要玩机器人
<bcao> 50k是多少，50万？
<nyfair> 菊苣！
<nyfair> 帝都权贵李阿蛋！
<lingshu> 我玩的不是机器人,是寂寞
<jusss> 5w
<imtxc> nyfair: 赞
<jusss> 今天看了2部电影
<adam8157> bcao: 会不会数数...
<lingshu> 怎么查看过去一段时间的消息记录
<jusss> 人皮客栈 1 2
<adam8157> nyfair: 妹子你别闹
<bcao> adam8157, 有些公司k 表示w的意思
<Pudge> jusss: 快做作业
<adam8157> bcao: ? 怎么可能
<jusss> Pudge: 在看无码大片
<bcao> adam8157, 真的，在我和猎头谈待遇的时候
<lingshu> 信息好混乱呀
<adam8157> bcao: 可怜你的英语水平
<bcao> adam8157, 我和中国猎头，
<bcao> 不是那个哥们
<imtxc> bcao: 哪个公司
<jusss> bcao: cao*
<adam8157> bcao: 可怜你们俩
 * imtxc 请吧我的收入k用w理解
<bcao> 我想起来了。。
<bcao> DELL
 * jusss 一个月0.6k的消费
<bcao> adam8157,  我朋友在DELL ，每次和我说多少k 就代表多少万
<bcao> 销售部们
<adam8157> bcao: 可怜你们
<jusss> bcao: 人家可能说的是英镑
<bcao> adam8157, 最近工作怎么样，ubuntu被你搞得越来越不稳定了
<adam8157> bcao: 擦...
<imtxc> bcao: ....
<nyfair> 烧了！
<Pudge> bcao: 欧元到rmb自动转换么。。
<bcao> 三天打鱼，两天crash
<bcao> Pudge, 国内销售，没英语
<jusss> Pudge: 有的日本妹子真漂亮
<jusss> Pudge: 比如我现在在看的这部
<imtxc> jusss: 截图
<jusss> imtxc: 这个不能截。。。万一这里有未成年人
<imtxc> jusss: 你丫截脸啊
<imtxc> jusss: 打马啊
<imtxc> jusss: 或者 msg 啊
<Pudge> jusss: 嫩么，20以上不想看
<jusss> imtxc: ...
<imtxc> Pudge: 那货单手不能截图的
<jusss> imtxc: 被你发现了
<Pudge> jusss: 昨天教他如何单手操作电脑了啊，5个指头呢
<jusss> lol
<imtxc> ..
<jusss> Pudge: 双指在触摸板上滑动控制声音的大小，感觉真好，
<imtxc> jusss: 快截图啊
<jusss> imtxc: 不会截图。。。没装截图工具
<imtxc> jusss: 。。
<Pudge> jusss: scrot
<imtxc> jusss: you say a jb without a jpg.......
<rich> hello 吃饭没
<rich> 哈哈终于变了ip 终于变成美国网名lol
 * jiero 拜 lainme
 * jiero 摸摸 iMadper roylez  cherrot 
 * cherrot 亲亲 jiero iMadper roylez
 * cherrot 拜 lainme 
<gfrog> roylez_: 尾席
<jiero> cherrot: 。。。
<x-lucky> 有人会人肉搜素吗？
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 联想y470 在windows下能用3个小时的电池在ubuntu 12.04 lts下只能使用5分钟 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=441625 好像电池识别有点问题 统计信息: 发表于 由 bronzitro — 2013-05-14 11:23
<roylez_> gfrog: 基渣
<x-lucky> roylez我想搜个人，你知道怎么搜吗？
<roylez_> x-lucky: 不知道
<roylez_> x-lucky: 求神
<x-lucky> roylez唉～
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • Unity界面和gnome界面切换问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=441626 用过Unity界面之后想使用gnome界面，进入gnome2后发现跟Unity没有区别（有左侧启动栏 上面的panel是Unity中的），然后再从gnome回到Unity发现Unity中原先的桌面配置都没了。难道gnome和Unity的配置是共用的吗？我将home下Unity gnome的配置都
<x-lucky> 别人设置了权限不让我访问他空间，我怎么才能进去？
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 有谁知道conky语法从哪里可以学习 还有plythmouth的语法可以从那里学习 我找不到任何语法资料 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=441627 如题，知道请回答 统计信息: 发表于 由 243750496 — 2013-05-14 19:40
<iMadper> x-lucky: 去问空间的所有者, 请求一个权限.
<iMadper> x-lucky: 多年前我也想这么做, 那会儿我在追一个妹子. 后来我改变主意, 直接去跟妹子表白. 结果是, 最悲剧的那中. 
<iMadper> s/中/种/
<iMadper> roylez_: https://www.smore.com/clippy-js
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ ClippyJS - Add Clippy or his friends to any website for instant nostalgia
<stardiviner> Android完全备份系统，用户配置，App的方法是什么？
<snpresent> hello
<^k^> snpresent:点点点.  20:24 
<snpresent> 点点点 是什么意思？
<snpresent> hello？
<x-lucky> 怎么了
<snpresent> 没事
<snpresent> 又是痛苦的一天
<x-lucky> 我知道一个人的qq号，怎么找到这个人呢？
<snpresent> 天气真热，哎
<x-lucky> 我这边今天也热
<x-lucky> snpresent: 
<snpresent> 什么？
<eexp> iMadper: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.38.x6uU3B&id=14549954115&_u=eq3f65a2aab
<^k^> eexp ... ⇪ s4302/迅雷离线/QQ旋风/BT下载/磁盘共享/nas/300M无线智能路由器-淘宝网
<eexp> stardiviner: 那系统，有啥值得备份的哦。
<iMadper> eexp: 我见过, 没了解
<stardiviner> eexp: 备份是为了防止崩溃的时候可以有个复原点。
<stardiviner> eexp: 不至于每次都再去设置，安装什么之类的
<eexp> iMadper: 硬盘似乎不内置。
<iMadper> eexp: 肯定不行.
<eexp> stardiviner: 固件的设备，崩溃啥
<snpresent> 从不备份！
<eexp> iMadper: 难道一定要2个硬盘的那种？
<eexp> 太bt了
<stardiviner> eexp: 没见过不会崩溃的东西。。。。
<iMadper> eexp: 单个硬盘也可以呀
<eexp> 你找找。我没看到。“nas 单硬盘 无线”
<iMadper> eexp: 要毛无线呀... nas直接放在你家路由器旁边就行了呀... 你访问的时候是通过无线访问呀
<eexp> stardiviner: 芯片上的flash写的系统，崩溃了又不会变
<eexp> iMadper: 。。。没档次。我要放电视机边上
<stardiviner> eexp: 但是回到默认的没意思啊，我要我设置后的系统啊
<iMadper> eexp: ... ...
<eexp> 里面有出厂设置嘛。 stardiviner
<eexp> iMadper: 来，搞一个高级的
<eexp> stardiviner: 去学刷rom，自制rom
<eexp> 傻子说的rom，明显是flash
<stardiviner> eexp: 到也是，但是这不是快捷的办法啊。
<eexp> android的软件，和lin一样，不断的升级的。你备份干嘛
<iMadper> eexp: 我找找看
<eexp> 2个抽屉式样的，不错。
<eexp> 只是我没2个
<iMadper> eexp: 你先用一个也可以. 
<eexp> 还要无线的
<iMadper> eexp: 以后一个盘不够了, 买个新的盘就是了
<eexp> 好多没无线啊
<eexp> 我买32g ssd了
<stardiviner> eexp: 还原点啊。还有配置之类的东西。其实dd应该也可以吧？
<iMadper> eexp: 32g... 太小吧
<eexp> stardiviner: 还原，去win吧
<eexp> iMadper: 纯系统。lol
<lqi> http://blog.qt.digia.com/blog/2013/05/14/qt-5-1-beta-released/
<eexp> 12G都够啊
<^k^> lqi ⇪ t: Qt 5.1 Beta Released | Qt Blog
<iMadper> eexp: 也就一个u盘大小...
<eexp> 折腾坏一个ssd，测试寿命，再说
<iMadper> eexp: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.14.oGsvbh&id=18396127017&_u=emj51l0c86f
<eexp> 这么丑的。。
<stardiviner> eexp: 坚决用Linux。
<eexp> 外带usb的啊。 iMadper 不行
<eexp> 要内置的
<iMadper> eexp
<iMadper> eexp: ...
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助，我在安装Bumblebee时出错了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=441631 Processing triggers for ureadahead ... Errors were encountered while processing: nvidia-304 nvidia-current bumblebee-nvidia E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) 我的显卡是： lspci | grep VGA 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Co
<^k^> re Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09) 01:00.0 VG …
<eexp> 整齐啊。
<eexp> 内置
<jiero> eexp: 。。。
<eexp> jiero: 懒虫。昨天叫你，不说话
<eexp> 给你看本本
<eexp> iMadper: 我给你的url，那个，都带goagent.
<jiero> eexp: 。。。
<jiero> eexp: 你昨天才叫懒
<eexp> .
<jiero> eexp: 不解释做什么，只丢两个链接
<jiero> stardiviner: 小星星
<stardiviner> jiero: ???
<eexp> ofan: 你不是有nas
<jiero> stardiviner: 从你的nick让我想到星星，然后想到圣斗士星矢
<eexp> jiero: 你这么闲。当老板了？
<jiero> eexp: 。。。
<jiero> eexp: 没钱付工资
<eexp> 不画图了？
<eexp> 不搞艺术了？
<stardiviner> jiero: 额，我自己设的nick，这可是“占星师”啊
<jiero> stardiviner: 知道啊。总是叫占星师，太美趣了
<stardiviner> jiero: 你再搞艺术？这么好？
<stardiviner> jiero: 也对，
<jiero> stardiviner: 我个人反对艺术。。。
<jiero> lol
 * jiero 的意识里：艺术代表文化共同。
<eexp> iMadper: 只有双硬盘的 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.3.KLflZv&id=16304205716&_u=eq3f65a3489
<^k^> eexp ... ⇪ 实体店同步促销！送无线路由 铁威马F2-800 NAS存储 双硬盘阵列-淘宝网
 * jiero 以为只有闲着没事干的，为了找共同语言，所以创造了“艺术”
<eexp> 没网络口
<jiero> cleamoon: 。。。
<jiero> eexp:  nas 有什么用。。。
<cleamoon> ?
<stardiviner> jiero: 搞艺术我就超喜欢
<eexp> 玩
<stardiviner> jiero: 我恰好相反，在我意识里，艺术代表边缘
<jiero> stardiviner: 别人不当你那是艺术，只是你觉得是玩物。。。
<eexp> 播放器带了sata接口。算了。
<iMadper> eexp: 听都没听说过的牌子...
<jiero> eexp: 恩。
<eexp> 呕饭不出来
<jiero> eexp: 呕饭可以出汁
<eexp> 呕饭是js
<jiero> stardiviner: 我输入了艺术之后返回信息是 http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=34519
<^k^> jiero ⇪ ti: Solidot | 红会的汶川百名艺术家8472万捐款去向
<jiero> 8472 万啊，
<stardiviner> jiero: 呵呵，这是傻逼的做法，这些算不上什么艺术家。
<stardiviner> jiero: 艺术家就像黑客一样
<jiero> stardiviner: 所以你所说的艺术，已经被词典否定了
<stardiviner> jiero: 街头艺术是最本原的形式
<jiero> stardiviner: 被称为艺术的，只有所谓艺术家的
<stardiviner> jiero: 其实最本原的艺术应该算是宗教
<stardiviner> jiero: 我这么觉得
<rich1> 对了对于大自然和神的崇拜哈哈英雄所见劣同
<jiero> stardiviner: 艺术，我的理解就是一种反复——pattern解释出来
<jiero> stardiviner: 可能吧。。。
<jiero> stardiviner: 道理道理。
<jiero> stardiviner: 好了，我也去 brainstorm一下
<jiero> eexp: 臭ee
<jiero> eexp: 现在说话都这么简短，看不明白了
<rich1> 什么意思我 脑猝死？
<jiero> 现在硬盘速度最快多少？
<jiero> SSD是 300MB/s ，HDD是 150MB/s？
<stardiviner> jiero: 2GB/s？
<jiero>  Timing cached reads:   21386 MB in  2.00 seconds = 10704.31 MB/sec
<jiero>  Timing buffered disk reads: 300 MB in  3.00 seconds = 100.00 MB/sec
<jiero> stardiviner: 硬盘啊。硬盘只是指的非固态的那种
<jiero> stardiviner: 或者，我又被淘汰了
 * jiero 不说U盘，不说ppt，不说ps。
<jiero> eexp: 密码掉了啊？
<rich1> 为什么那么多人在乎以硬盘的速度呢
<eexp> jiero: 你闲得蛋疼啊
<jiero> rich1: 因为这是最主要的速度
<stardiviner> jiero: 不知道，这个指数我是在哪里见过的
<rich1> 怪不得ssd的卖那么贵
<eexp> rich1: 你估计没碰到游戏机主板的时代，一片一片的rom芯片
<jiero> stardiviner: hdparm -tT /dev/sda
<eexp> 多老的命令，还能有用
<jiero> eexp: ssd不知道行不
<jiero> eexp: 不过他的应该不是ssd
<rich1> 我又不是it界的 我在乎的是用户体验呵呵
<eexp> jiero: 都闲，要不来打仗
<jiero> eexp: 打仗啥，我在工作。
<eexp> 。。呸。这时候，说在工作
<eexp> 裸聊，才这时候上班的
<eexp> lol
<stardiviner> jiero:  Timing cached reads:   2626 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1312.82 MB/sec
<stardiviner>  Timing buffered disk reads: 322 MB in  3.01 seconds = 106.84 MB/sec
<stardiviner> 差距怎么这么大啊？
<jiero> stardiviner: 不知道。。。
<jiero> eexp: 裸聊。。。
<eexp> 3韩国男子在日本扮成女性卖淫被捕
<stardiviner> eexp: EE还有这嗜好
<jiero> eexp: 。玩啥。
<jiero> eexp: 我竞技性很弱
<eexp> 你安装了啥
<stardiviner> jiero: 玩minecraft
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 你明儿啥时候有空
<jiero> stardiviner: 没啥玩头。。。没有什么想要做成虚拟的东西
<jiero> eexp: 我装了 savage xr 和 savage 2
<jiero> eexp:  zero-k
<jiero> armagetron ad
<maplebeats> eexp, 神，介绍介绍几个妹子认识呀
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • latex小白求个好用的博士论文模板，谢谢！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=441636 RT 最近搞模板搞的累死死了，试了好几个模板，装了好几次texlive，各种百度谷歌 始终都无法编译通过 普通的中文到是可以编译 唯独毕业论文模板搞不定，linux下面的中文latex真是蛋疼 求
<jiero> maplebeats: 你个混球滚来滚去都不知要滚哪去
<maplebeats> jiero, 帮我写毕业论文！
<maplebeats> jiero, 我有个三千字还没有人接手
<jiero> maplebeats: 不会写。自己写。
<maplebeats> jiero, 三千字翻译
<maplebeats> jiero, 你肯定会
<b33e> 我们要写50页
<maplebeats> b33e, just 50页
<jiero> maplebeats: google translate，来回几次，然后你改改词就行了
<maplebeats> jiero, 噗，我正是如此打算的
<jiero> maplebeats: 就是说，你把那文章丢google translate去，中文到英文，英文到中文，中文到英文，
<maplebeats> jiero, = =。
<maplebeats> 毕业论文直接抄wiki上的会不会中招
<jiero> maplebeats: 你中了，就被钉死而已，毫不可惜
<maplebeats> jiero, ！！！！！
<jiero> maplebeats: 我冷酷无情
<maplebeats> jiero, 去去去
<jiero> maplebeats:  http://tg.chouti.com/answer.jsp?type=INTP 发现很黑啊，为什么这么相似呢。。。
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 凯尔西气质类型测试结果
<jiero> maplebeats: 然后我属于 1%的人，适合另一种 1% 人当配偶
<maplebeats> jiero, ..........
<jiero> 弱那是美国 1%的话，中国就是1%%了。。。
<maplebeats> jiero, 还配偶，配种吧 = =
<jiero> maplebeats: 理性者对各种结构装置玩具（积木、拼插类）有着特殊的爱好，男孩儿把几乎任何物体，都能变成某种类型的攻击武器。。。。这就是说我啊。。。
<maplebeats> jiero, 人生三大错觉
<jiero> maplebeats: 恩。
<jiero> maplebeats: 我到 10多岁才不会一个人在夜里害怕。。。
<maplebeats> jiero, 什么叫才？
<maplebeats> jiero, 10多岁怕夜里的人多了
<jiero> maplebeats: 。。。是么。。。我没听说过
<maplebeats> jiero, 矫情- -
<jiero> maplebeats: 。。。
<stardiviner> Android下获取root的app是啥？
<eexp> maplebeats: 找疼疼嘛。学校的多。疼疼上次拍照，都忙不过来。
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 中午吧。或者早上10点前。
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 最好还是中午，我可以跑趟五道口
<eexp> maplebeats: 给你一个 http://imagebin.org/257612
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • Acer E1 -471G win8硬盘安装ubuntu 13.04失败 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=441637 是按照这篇文章进行操作的 用 EasyBCD 硬盘安装 Ubuntu（适用于Windows 7/8）http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=77&t=392854&start=30 但是提示失败找不到文件如下图， 求高手指点！！！拜谢！！！！ 统计信息: 发表于
<^k^> 由 fidel — 2013-05-14 22:01
<maplebeats> eexp, 噗
<Guest36564> 大家好， 我的linux系统出现灾难了， 所用的用户文件全部被删除了。 就相当于我重新建立了一个用户一样。 
<Guest36564> 是自动被删除的
<maplebeats> Guest36564, soga，你人品不好
<Guest36564> 不要开玩笑啦了
<UbuntuTalk> [居士潇湘] 没遇到过这种情况！
<maplebeats> home分区被清空了么
<Guest36564> 可能是病毒吗？
<jiero> maplebeats: 看美女啊。。。
<iMadper> Guest36564: 最大的可能是你自己删除的
<Guest36564> 我什么都没有动， 我出去打了个电话， 回来， 准备写点东西， 发现按 tab键没用了（自动不全） 一看， 文件全没有了
<maplebeats> jiero, 美女没意思
<maplebeats> 我也觉得是自己删的
<jiero> maplebeats: 找和你一起谁的？
<jiero> maplebeats: 睡的？
<maplebeats> jiero, 我自己睡
<jiero> maplebeats: 啊。你已经没有人格了吗
<maplebeats> jiero, 是啊。。。
<jiero> maplebeats: 没有目的，快去死吧。
<maplebeats> 我今天还去找了ex
<jiero> maplebeats: 哦
<maplebeats> 是我最近干过最SB的事之一
<jiero> maplebeats: 没啥，对方也只是一个人而已
<jiero> maplebeats: 你到提醒了我，是不是给那几个女孩打电话呢。
<maplebeats> 多对不起人家的，打扰了人家的美好生活
<maplebeats> jiero, 那几个！！！
<maplebeats> jiero, 禽兽
<jiero> maplebeats: 我这么温柔的人，别人不会有啥戒心的。
<maplebeats> jiero, 意思你打算NP？
 * jiero 一直都是专门被找来安慰怪人的怪人。
<jiero> freeflyi1g: 不是我自家的。。。
<eexp> Guest36564: 看mtab
<jiero> freeflyi1g: 玩不成，我每张赔100元。
<Guest36564> mtab?
<jiero> freeflyi1g: 恩。其实我该开溜。不应该在那里待了。。。
<Guest36564> 没有问题
<jiero> 不过看着他们的商业模式有些意思。
<freeflyi1g> jiero: :)
<jiero> 所以多看看
<jiero> freeflyi1g: 有点是澳大利亚政府干的事，他们用企业做了
<freeflyi1g> jiero: 太牛了
<jiero> freeflyi1g: 。
<jiero> freeflyi1g: 他们号称全额返还——花多少钱，全部返回到你的银行账户——就是有等待期。赚时间差。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 用u盘安装ubuntu出现错误 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=441639 安装完重启后没有ubuntu启动项，怎么办啊， 统计信息: 发表于 由 xueyingbingwu — 2013-05-14 22:22
<eexp> Guest36564: 那剩下的，自己折腾。或者开ssh，让我们上身，给你检查。
<Guest36564> 好的， 我开
<Guest36564> 要root身份
<freeflyi1g> jiero: kao,  这不传销呢吗
<eexp> sshd缺省安装就开启的
<jiero> freeflyi1g: 传销是没东西的吧。
<eexp> jiero: ... 都是有产品的
<freeflyi1g> jiero: 非法集资？
<jiero> eexp: 哦
<Guest36564> 端口是 2222
<jiero> freeflyi1g: 淘宝不也非法集资，国美也是？
<gfrog> eexp: 今晚骑车木有啊？
<eexp> Guest36564: 密码帐号
<eexp> gfrog: 没看天气预报啊。暴雨呢
<jiero> freeflyi1g: 其实非法。被承认了就不当非法了。。。
<jiero> eexp: 是什么产品呢。。。
<Guest36564> 好的， 我设置个简单点密码
<eexp> jiero: 自己搜索
<gfrog> eexp: 啧啧
<Guest36564> root 密码： E=mc^2
<jiero> freeflyi1g: 我这个城市要说非法集资早就进行了，最大的链锁超市发行现金卡
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 他这个M号的我骑大了吧
<freeflyi1g> jiero: lol
<eexp> gfrog: 我不是两栖动物。 lol
<eexp> Guest36564: root? @@
<Guest36564> 恩
<Guest36564> 给你啦
<Guest36564> 我相信你啦
<Guest36564> ：-）
<jiero> eexp: 那个到不一样了。。。
<eexp> 没开吧
<eexp> 内网？
<Guest36564> 开了
<eexp> 没映射？
<Guest36564> 我外网都能进
<jiero> freeflyi1g: 这个是地方保护主义，地方保护主义下的非法集资。。。这个公司也是。。。
<eexp> jiero: 你难道准备搞传销？
<gfrog> eexp: freeflyi1g http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/189637874/1816111
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 乃多高？
<^k^> gfrog ... ⇪ Cycling Workout | Endomondo
<jiero> eexp: 我才不搞
<Guest36564> 113.14.39.109
<eexp> ssh: Could not resolve hostname 113.14.39.109:2222: Name or service not known
<^k^> Guest36564, 113.14.39.109 广西南宁市 电信
<Guest36564> 恩
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 175
<jiero> eexp: 乃多高
<jiero> gfrog: 比你高啊的感觉。
<eexp> gfrog: 这啥记录的？
 * jiero 的记忆力很成问题。
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 差不多。
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 2k好贵啊
<eexp> 嘎嘛
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: M的基本够大，S的乃肯定小。
<gfrog> eexp: 爪机
<jiero> 髽髻？
<freeflyi1g> eexp: 赞助点吧
<eexp> 啥软件嘛
<Guest36564> 我用android可以啊
<jiero> 髽髻。。。啊。。。
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 哎呀，我想下。。。 似乎巨大车的号儿大些。。。
<eexp> 。
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 我找找啊。
<gfrog> eexp: 就是网站名儿
 * jiero 的手机2年了，该换了。
<jiero> 准备换个 firefox os 
<eexp> 。不会是要翻墙的吧。这网站这么慢
<freeflyi1g> jiero: firefox那你除非有无限流量的
<jiero> freeflyi1g: 呃。为啥？
<eexp> 国内就没有？ gfrog
<jiero> freeflyi1g: android才需要无限流量，到处都是广告后背后插刀的软件。
<freeflyi1g> jiero: 它的应用都是html5的
<eexp> 国外的，用googlemap，咋没把你定位到湖里面去？
<jiero> freeflyi1g: html5的可以本地
<freeflyi1g> jiero: 估计ubuntuphone 也比它靠谱
<jiero> freeflyi1g:  ubuntuphone 还没影子
<jiero> freeflyi1g: 而且贵
<gfrog> eexp: 国产软件？ 也有，不过我不喜欢用，没法同步到facebook
<eexp> gfrog: 说说。我可不要往那里同步
<gfrog> eexp: gmap的坐标是准的，国内地图有偏移。你看卫星模式，图就是准的。
<jiero> freeflyi1g:  jolla 比较靠谱，要不等到年底。。。
<gfrog> eexp: 我不知道 @_@ 说了不用国产货啊。
<eexp> 我记得卫星模式，偏移的
<eexp> 自己找去
<jiero> 竟然是 Gmic。。。搞毛。。。
<jiero> 谁用 kde 啊。 有个 num* 一直是 100% cpu 占用，那是什么玩意？
<jiero> 而且 kde 默认快捷键是毛？没介绍么。
<jiero> freeflyi1g:  eexp  http://v.qq.com/page/v/a/8/v0012qi03a8.html?_out=1 ...jolla 的 ceo 原来是肢体发育不良啊。。。
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 圆桌论坛 谁能挑战安卓-高清观看-腾讯视频
<jiero> freeflyi1g: eexp 看人家右手。。。
<freeflyi1g> lol
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 找到没
<Guest36564> 我的毕业设计都在里面。
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 木有，擦，巨大车的湾湾网站似乎改版了，
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 不行乃就马上做个fitting，叫乃夫人帮乃量几个尺寸
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 给个尺寸的网站，我量量看
<jiero> Guest36564: 真的不知道你做了什么事情导致这种情况。从没听说过
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=FIT_CALCULATOR_INTRO
<^k^> gfrog ... ⇪ Fit Calculator - Competitive Cyclist
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 跟着视频做，做完会给你一套参考值，然后乃拿着跟ocr的架子尺寸比比。
<eexp> gfrog: 你通常骑车多远？
<Guest36564> jiero, 我什么都没有做。
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: http://paste.ubuntu.com.cn/211928
<jiero> Guest36564: 那么需要你找可能的原因
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: giant的网站上没ocr
<gfrog> eexp: 不一定，平时晚上大概4圈奥园，25km多。
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 给我这干啥，继续下一页就有推荐尺寸了。
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: http://www.giant-road-bike.com/index.php/bike-fitting-issues/
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 不太好找呢。
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 这有一个，不知道是不是一样的架子 http://www2.giant-bicycles.com/en-ca/bikes/road/1738/30693/?collections_id=3
<^k^> gfrog ... ⇪ Giant Bicycles Archive
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 小清新版tcr http://www.dongfanghong.com.cn/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=287579
<^k^> gfrog ... ⇪ 捷安特12款tcr6500 小清新 M号 9成新 求收 - 东方红车友二手交易区 - 东方红自行车论坛 - Powered by Discuz!
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 903 来了。 http://www.dongfanghong.com.cn/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=287531
<^k^> gfrog ... ⇪ 出售美利达903！出售美利达903！标题长看的人才多！ - 东方红车友二手交易区 - 东方红自行车论坛 - Powered by Discuz!
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 毕设搞定了？
<MeaCulpa> ...
<knownbad> gebjgd: 出来没？
<piggybox> gebjgd: 恭喜当爹
<gebjgd> knownbad, 恩
<gebjgd> 女孩
<gebjgd> piggybox, 谢谢
<gebjgd> knownbad, piggybox 要了2周的假期
<knownbad> 那你还有时间上网？
<knownbad> 哦，难怪。
<knownbad> 什么要？  不是自动给的吗？
<knownbad> 自然产还是？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 已经都回家了
<gebjgd> knownbad, 自然产
<gebjgd> knownbad, 产假是可以国家给  但是只能拿到60%的工资
<knownbad> 那身子不错哦，恭喜。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 恩 谢谢
<knownbad> 还有国家给不错了，美国得看公司。
<dk_2013> 论坛发贴的代价太高
<dk_2013> 关键是防不了bot....
<alvin_rxg> dk_2013: 让 google 帮你防呗 http://www.google.com/recaptcha
<dk_2013> alvin_rxg: 呃。你多久没上ubuntu中文论坛了。我说的是它。
<dk_2013> bot是绕过验证码。。。
<alvin_rxg> ?!
<alvin_rxg> 自己打补丁呗，什么破事儿
<dk_2013> 发下牢骚而已。一叶现在也不知道漏洞在哪。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 钱太少  不值的的
<gebjgd> knownbad, 还是继续上班了
<knownbad> 这里一样的。
<knownbad> 母女平安就好，要不更烦。
<knownbad> 生了多久？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 上周六20点50分
<gebjgd> knownbad, 她现在一拉屎 撒尿 我就马上知道
<gebjgd> knownbad, 直接能闻到味道
<knownbad> 花了多久时间生产？
<knownbad> 废话，要不她要老子干嘛？  你准备当奴隶吧。
<knownbad> 朋友的女儿也是，超级像他的，  有对兔宝宝门牙。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 其实没多久
<knownbad> 我跟老婆开玩笑说她屁股大就当拉个屎就生出来了。  你老婆也是？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你用过盘利代购么
<knownbad> 那是啥？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 就是从国内买东西  他们替你代购
<knownbad> 没，给个网站。
<gebjgd> knownbad, panli
<knownbad> 给力。
<piggybox> gebjgd: 你想买什么
<gebjgd> piggybox, 海尔小神童  给孩子洗尿布用
<knownbad> 干嘛不买手摇式的？
<piggybox> http://www.amazon.com/Haier-HLP21N-Pulsator-1-Cubic-Foot-Portable/dp/B002UYSHMM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1368561657&sr=8-1&keywords=haier
<piggybox> 是这个？
<^k^> piggybox ... ⇪ Amazon.com: Haier HLP21N Pulsator 1-Cubic-Foot Portable Washer: Appliances
<knownbad> 我以前买了个类似的。  很好用只可惜水位开关后来坏了。
<knownbad> 脱水的蛮干的，我都晾干就行了。
<gebjgd> piggybox, 好贵
<gebjgd> piggybox, 国内好便宜
<^k^>  05:12
#ubuntu-cn 2013-05-15
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • sudo chown root:root ./filename 这句命令啥意思啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=441707 sudo chown root:root ./filename 这句命令啥意思啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 huahuichina — 2013-05-15 4:43
<kingbo> 虽
<kingbo> 早
<kingbo> 仍
<kingbo> 晕
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-41-generic #66-Ubuntu SMP Thu Apr 25 03:28:09 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS ruby 2.1.0dev (2013-05-03 trunk 40564) [i686-linux] 
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 戴尔Vostro5460安装ubuntu12.04 不能联网？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=441724 ifconfig -a 只能看到本地回环接口，没有eth0。 有无线图标，但是搜不到无线信号。 这款本子原装的系统就是12.04，重装双系统之后，ubuntu不能联网呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 feng003 — 2013-05-15 8:43
<^k^> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<MeaCulpa> morning
<darkx> 早安
<imtxc> 早 MeaCulpa 
<imtxc> gfrog: 早
<imtxc> iSUSE: 早
<fa1c0n> 昨天以朋友下载ubuntu 13.x发现没有wubi拉？
<huntxu> fa1c0n-china: 貌似 13.04 去掉了 wubi 支持
<fa1c0n-china> huntxu: 喔，这样阿！我还看到他貌似多了个麒麟版？
<huntxu> fa1c0n-china: 加了些中文本地化的功能而已
<fa1c0n-china> huntxu: 貌似好像还和北京某XX大学什么的合作的耶
<fa1c0n-china> 额……
<huntxu> ...多看看新聞
<fa1c0n-china> 。。。。
<fa1c0n-china> 恩！
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * huntxu (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * huntxu (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * huntxu (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<roylez_> huntxu: wubi这废柴终于玩蛋去了？
<huntxu> roylez_: 問c家的別問我
<huntxu> 不過那天聽到說是的，因為bug太多
<imtxc> .........
<roylez_> huntxu: 听c家的蛋蛋说你越来越受了
<huntxu> roylez_: 要給我介紹妹子麽
<Pudge> roylez_: 别这么说啊，少了wubi，又把好多潜在用户拒之门外
<roylez_> huntxu: 你不是有妹子的么
<huntxu> roylez_: 不在本地啊
<roylez_> huntxu: 哦
<roylez_> huntxu: 你啥时候买房啊？
<huntxu> roylez_: 100塊一平米的時候
<roylez_> huntxu: 你啥时候迎娶妹子啊？
<huntxu> roylez_: 估計明年吧
<roylez_> huntxu: 不买房就取妹子？
<roylez_> huntxu: 空手套？
<huntxu> roylez_: >.<
<huntxu> 貴朝經濟前景太不明朗
<freeflyi1g> huntxu: 啧啧
<freeflyi1g> roylez_: 有认识在nz的不
<roylez_> freeflyi1g: nz？
<roylez_> freeflyi1g: kiwi岛？
<freeflyi1g> roylez_: 是啊
<October21> Hello all
<roylez_> freeflyi1g: 曾经认识一个漂亮的kiwi，后来她被老板辞退了...
<huntxu> roylez_: 上了沒
<roylez_> huntxu: 屁
<iGoogle> kiwi是鸟吧
<huntxu> 神的理解總是出人意料
<huntxu> iMadper: 喲西
<imtxc> 记得有个什么学问，是根据嫌疑人的特征来画像的，那叫个什么来着？
<imtxc> 谁知道那个名词？ 记不清了。。
<palomino|working> 侧写?
<imtxc> 不像
<huntxu> 破馬叔被六連擊居然啥事都沒有
<palomino|working> 额...
<palomino|working> 侧写（profile，也译为剖绘）指根据罪犯的行为方式推断出他的心理状态，从而分析出他的性格，生活环境，职业，成长背景等
<iMadper> huntxu: 咩?
<palomino|working> 好像不是画像。。
<palomino|working> what?_? huntxu 
<imtxc> iMadper: 乃知道么 cc yunfan_ 
<palomino|working> 我刚才失去意识了 huntxu 
<iMadper> imtxc: 拼图
<imtxc> iMadper: 不是，我记得那个名词里面有个“学”字
<roylez_> palomino|working: ....
<imtxc> 类似“犯罪心理学”这样的词
<roylez_> palomino|working: 你刚才失去啥了？
<iMadper> imtxc: 拼图学
<roylez_> palomino|working: 节操？童真？
 * imtxc (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) 致命一击
<iMadper> imtxc: 你没指定目标.
<imtxc> 。。。。。。。。
<huntxu> iMadper: 這叫aoe
<roylez_> imtxc: 笨
 * imtxc (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working  致命一击
<roylez_> huntxu: 没目标还致命一击？？？
<palomino|working> .... imtxc 
<imtxc> 南蛮入侵
<huntxu> roylez_: 群體傷害
<palomino|working> age of emipre? huntxu 
<palomino|working> empire*
<huntxu> palomino|working: area of effect =.=
<palomino|working> 好吧。。
<doa> active on edge
<huntxu> 什么是 aoe
<huntxu> 什么是aoe
<huntxu> 這死bot沒反應
<^k^> huntxu: define:ao http://g.cn 2012年11月13日 ... 閱讀Yahoo! 新聞香港上的「AO聘40人增六成375人爭1職競爭大減」。 【明報專訊】 因應公務員隊伍未來5年會遇上退休潮，今年政務主任（AO）的空缺 ...
<iGoogle> huntxu: ? http://baike.baidu.com/view/74019.htm?fromId=743692
<^k^> iGoogle ... ⇪ 几维鸟_百度百科
<iGoogle> huntxu: momo 你这家伙
<huntxu> 好學術 iGoogle 
<iGoogle> 所以乐乐喜欢鸟。我好奇嘛
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 今儿有事，不能去看车了
<imtxc> iMadper: 那个真叫拼图学？
<imtxc> 查不到 好像不太像，就是画照片的，不是拼犯罪现场的
<imtxc> 模拟画像？
<roylez_> huntxu: aoe是 阿哦呃 
<roylez_> huntxu: 你小学没毕业吗？
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<palomino|working> 暴力小学席
 * imtxc (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) 继续 啊哦恶
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • fcitx没有中文输入法了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=441726 昨天装了搜狗输入法貌似没有成功，弄得fcitx都没有了，于是卸载重新装了一次，装好了后，就只有 键盘-美式和键盘-中文这两个选项，选择中文打出来的也是拼音，求大神们解释啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 qingqi123 — 2013-05-15 9:58
<roylez_> huntxu: 连data.treasury.gov也要挂proxychains代理
<iGoogle> roylez_: 乐
<iGoogle> 看上谁了
<roylez_> iGoogle: 啥？你要支援我现金么？
<iGoogle> 金钱，，，不要和爱情挂钩嘛。你找一个富婆就是
<imtxc> roylez_: 支援你炮火
<iGoogle> imtxc: ...
<huntxu> roylez_: 這是啥網站
<roylez_> iMadper: 给帽子
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: zeze
<roylez_> iMadper: 解封你妹子哦，这渣渣怎么又来了
 * iGoogle 支持乐乐找一个幼儿园老师，这样本irc的，都有福气了。
<imtxc> 谁把我封印了？
<roylez_> iGoogle: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6fbcbd81gw1e4kjyrtexcg206407nu0z.gif
<iGoogle> 好神奇的。。。 
<iGoogle> palomino|working: 来围观乐乐养的神猫
<palomino|working> 超老的图...
<midnightrain> 有懂javascript的么，有个问题请教
<iGoogle> palomino|working: 你没点幽默感。。现场感。
<iGoogle> midnightrain: 破马是js的大神
<midnightrain> iGoogle:thanx
<midnightrain> 破马在么？是哪位啊。。。
<palomino|working> 说谎死后要入拔舌地狱 iGoogle 
<midnightrain> soga
<iGoogle> midnightrain: ... -> palomino|working
<midnightrain> palomino:问点东西
<adam8157> roylez_: 乐乐
<adam8157> iGoogle: 小e
<midnightrain> 我想把人人登录界面的密码hash函数找出来，但不会，麻烦你扫一眼
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: http://www.newsmth.net/nForum/article/Cyclone/843456?s=843456
<iGoogle> adam8157: 下次我要去见你，让你认清楚长幼。
<iGoogle> 以后不准乱喊
<iGoogle> 坏蛋蛋
<roylez_> adam8157: 基蛋
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<^k^> roylez_:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q51s
<adam8157> iGoogle: 自然是个儿高的年长咯
<iGoogle> 。。
<palomino|working> 自取灭亡 roylez_ 
<^k^> roylez_: .. .. ..
<iGoogle> adam8157: 这理论。。
<iGoogle> roylez_: 可怜了。
<midnightrain> 麻烦看下我的问题吧= =||
<iGoogle> 下次我带乐乐去找你。 adam8157
<gfrog> iGoogle: 渣神
 * adam8157 节食了几天, 今天中午犒劳自己去吃个汉堡
<gfrog> adam8157: 渣铛
<palomino|working> 不会js midnightrain 
<gfrog> roylez_: 渣尾席
<adam8157> gfrog: 棍儿刮
<midnightrain> 好吧，谢谢了
<iGoogle> 破噶嘛
<imtxc> adam8157: 豪当儿
<adam8157> imtxc: 渣渣
<imtxc> adam8157: 渣当
<adam8157> imtxc: 渣渣
<iGoogle> palomino|working: 你居然只会java。lol
<imtxc> adam8157: 节食失败就说 还犒劳
<iGoogle> 好意思说是it
<palomino|working> java我也不会
<palomino|working> 我只会c+asm
<adam8157> imtxc: 没失败啊, 而且本来中午就是正常饮食
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 你看如何啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃节食？ 只磕药？
<imtxc> .. 好吧 牛当
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 看样子没啥，挺新，哈哈
<adam8157> ggarlic: 原贵司那个职位还没招到哦 linkedin上一直挂着 猎头也一直找 啧啧
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: 啥搞基职位
<adam8157> gfrog: 早饭不吃, 午饭正常, 晚饭少量或者只吃水果
<ggarlic> adam8157: senior那个职位么？
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 我现在最大的问题是车放哪里
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 拆了塞床下
<iGoogle> 破马真谦虚
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: ggarlic intel的kernel的和各发行版打交道的一个职位
<iGoogle> 你以前在手机上写C的？ palomino|working
<gfrog> adam8157: ggarlic 啊，这个还在招啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 细啊
<gfrog> adam8157: gaoji铛快前排
<palomino|working> 手机上j2me iGoogle 
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: 你去吧
<iGoogle> adam8157: 你到C后，是不是肠胃不好了？
<adam8157> 不过感觉今年形式不好啊, 猎头电话接的少多了
<iGoogle> palomino|working: 又变了啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 年初，还没开始呢。
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 没有这个打算呢还
<adam8157> iGoogle: 好 很好
<palomino|working> 现在obj-c/c++/java混用 iGoogle 
<iGoogle> palomino|working: 哦。这不是横跨全平台的手机了嘛
<iGoogle> adam8157: 整天说吃。以前在rh，整天说玩。
<palomino|working> 但是哪个也不能算"会"啊.. iGoogle 
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 每次拆你伤得起啊
<adam8157> iGoogle: 55555 C家没得玩儿啊!!!!!
<palomino|working> 略知一点皮毛而已
<iGoogle> palomino|working: 谦虚。
<palomino|working> 真事儿..
<palomino|working> 上stackoverflow抄答案...
<iGoogle> adam8157: 把 freeflyi1g 踢了。找一个女上司来。
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 卸轮子很快啊
 * adam8157 窗外传来煮香肠的味道
<iGoogle> palomino|working: 哪也是人才
<iGoogle> adam8157: 敢不
<adam8157> iGoogle: ...
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 我经常俩轮子来回换
 * imtxc 算了 好好干活等猎头去
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac660236
<^k^> roylez_ ... ⇪ 高手在民间，看看啥叫真正的口哨 - AcFun弹幕视频网
<iGoogle> gfrog: 为啥换轮子
<jusss> help
 * gfrog 最近外头10:30准点儿的放凤凰传奇
<gfrog> iGoogle: 上骑行台，换轮儿比扒胎简单啊。
<iGoogle> google的my trackers
<jusss> gfrog: 我装debian给硬盘分区发现没有逻辑分区选项
<iGoogle> 试过没
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 算了，还是等个1k多点的，然后放走廊上吧
<jusss> 一分就是主分区
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 昨儿有903啊
<freeflyi1g> 10:24  * imtxc 算了 好好干活等猎头去  +1
<jusss> iGoogle: help呀
<iGoogle> freeflyi1g: 你老板，还等猎头。。
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 那个要1800, 和这个 2000的没区别了
<iGoogle> jusss: 不准问我问题了
<freeflyi1g> iGoogle: 毛啊
<jusss> iGoogle: help，
<jusss> 没法分逻辑分区
<iGoogle> 扩展分区。
<iGoogle> 其他不说了
<jusss> 就没有扩展分区选项
<iGoogle> 去大便房间
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 那乃还是别买公路了，价钱再往下就是买菜车了。
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 干脆去dkn收个rr5.0算了。
 * iGoogle 盼望侯总驾着segaway来长沙访问
<iGoogle> 了我心愿
<iGoogle> gfrog: 就是。山地多好
<freeflyi1g> iGoogle: segaway到长沙还不费了
<iGoogle> 本地没销售，没维修
<iGoogle> 你带来吧
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 在灰机上变骑边灰
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 土豪竟然有segaway，啧啧
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: ee才有
<freeflyi1g> 我上回在黄庄那边看到一对男女各骑一个
<imtxc> iGoogle: 赞助我一台我骑去拜访乃
<iGoogle> 反了。骑过来，留车不留人。
<yunfan_> segway很装逼 不过累
<roylez_> yunfan_: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac660105
<yunfan_> iGoogle: 有钱可以考虑买欧洲出的那些新款电动汽车 很酷
<^k^> roylez_ ... ⇪ 人肉打桩机--这算种族天赋吗？ - AcFun弹幕视频网
<imtxc> adam8157: 节食效果如何，我一个周，没有明显的成果啊
<yunfan_> imtxc: 你多少
<imtxc> yunfan_: 我不知道…… 从不敢称
<adam8157> imtxc: 曾经这么搞两个月减掉12斤
<adam8157> roylez_: 我擦, 循环了
<imtxc> adam8157: 然后恢复饮食之后马上回来？
<yunfan_> adam8157: 怎样搞？
<adam8157> imtxc: 不会, 两年后回去了
<imtxc> .......
<adam8157> yunfan_: 早饭不吃, 午饭正常不多吃, 晚饭少吃或只吃水果
<yunfan_> adam8157: 午饭多吃是什么概念？
<imtxc> iGoogle: 去健身房的话，容易减肥的运动是跑步么
<yunfan_> 我晚饭只想吃火龙果
<adam8157> yunfan_: 正常不多吃... 哪里写多吃了
<yunfan_> imtxc: 我有个同学 跳绳减肥的
<imtxc> yunfan_: 应该7分饱就算正常？
<adam8157> yunfan_: 火龙果拌酸奶思密达啊!
<yunfan_> adam8157: 尼玛 你既然说不多吃 那就要定义什么是多吃啊
<yunfan_> 我那里知道我的正常吃是不是你的多吃
<adam8157> yunfan_: 吃饱就算多吃了
<roylez_> adam8157: 弱爆了
<roylez_> adam8157: 早饭随缘，午饭正常吃，晚饭固定俩花卷
<imtxc> roylez_: 多重多高
<roylez_> imtxc: 1.75m 70kg
<yunfan_> 那我都算多吃了
<imtxc> roylez_: 这种吃法是保持还是剑
<yunfan_> 我吃东西就是要吃饱吃撑
<imtxc> s/剑/减
<yunfan_> roylez_: 话说你这样 人生乐趣何在? cc adam8157 
<imtxc> yunfan_: 太胖了走路累 乐趣大减啊
<yunfan_> imtxc: 干嘛要走路？
<roylez_> imtxc: 体重从75kg减到70，然后就稳定了
<yunfan_> imtxc: 没事出去帮祖国净化空气？
<imtxc> yunfan_: en 
<yunfan_> imtxc: 那你志向远大 我得研究下费力减肥的动机 虽说减肥的结果对我来说是好事
<imtxc> yunfan_: 运动方便啊 真的。。。。
<imtxc> yunfan_: 不然很多动作做不到位啊。。。
<yunfan_> imtxc: 可是我就是因为不喜欢运动+吃才肥胖的
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac659344
<^k^> roylez_ ... ⇪ 在课桌上一根弦 弹天空之城 这货无敌了！ - AcFun弹幕视频网
<yunfan_> imtxc: 这个可以算一个动机
<seek0515> 早上好
<seek0515> 快能吃午饭了 
<roylez_> imtxc: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac659312
<^k^> roylez_ ... ⇪ 【木有福利】43min满满的一点福利都没有 - AcFun弹幕视频网
<yunfan_> imtxc: 还有别的么 那些人到中年的人 已经对人道无所谓的 这个动机都没了 那他们的动机是什么
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 如何显示本机上所有四个字母的命令 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=441731 RT THS 统计信息: 发表于 由 shuizhongyu — 2013-05-15 10:41
<imtxc> yunfan_: 他们应该是认同大家的观点，肥胖能带来更多的疾病吧
<seek0515> 怎么才能快速提高编程能力啊
<yunfan_> imtxc: 那就是从众 害怕舆论压力 不过这个也不适合我 我从来不在乎别人怎么说
<imtxc> yunfan_: 衣服裤子不好买算一个么
<imtxc> roylez_: 擦 那3个收藏里面有一个是你对不
<yunfan_> imtxc: 不算 我很少买衣服裤子
<imtxc> yunfan_: 我看你博客里面你对别人的看法还是在乎的。。
<yunfan_> imtxc: 大概是你的错觉
<imtxc> seek0515: 我每在 irc 里面扯淡一天，编程能力下降1个百分点，现在是负分
<seek0515> 额  ~~
<seek0515> 那肿么办？
<yunfan_> roylez: iGoogle 你们要的装逼车型来了 http://www.shejipi.com/17158.html
<^k^> yunfan_ ... ⇪ 躺着骑的自行车 ZIPcycle
<imtxc> seek0515: 下线回去码字儿啊，在这看这帮豪们炫耀呢 
<seek0515> 好吧 我错了 回去码字去 
<seek0515> 不行不能去    编程悔一生  
<seek0515> 天天码代码  媳妇都找不到了
<yunfan_> imtxc_lu_away: 代码写得好 要饭要到老 成功人士都不写代码的 
<adam8157> 少壮不努力 老来做IT
<iGoogle> 你们这帮家伙，误人子弟。不编程，哪里来的钱。
 * iGoogle 其实是这句：不创造价值，哪里能得到价值
<iGoogle> 种瓜得瓜，种蛋得蛋
<adam8157> 洗漱洗漱, 出门儿上班去了
<seek0515> 老鼠的儿子能打洞
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: 生活啊
<seek0515> 十一点了啊
<MeaCulpa> 编程~
<MeaCulpa> 这里有谁是靠码字吃饭的...
<MeaCulpa> yunfan_: 你是么...
<yunfan_> MeaCulpa: 目前要饭准备中
<imtxc> ............
<iGoogle> imtxc: 才去lu了？
<imtxc> 11点上班。。 果然是豪当
<imtxc> iGoogle: 恩，持久吧
<iGoogle> lol
<imtxc> ^_^
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 大神过来，dsl和有线连接都连上 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=441734 dsl连上能上网，但不能ping通局域网内其他机子。有线连接连上能ping通其他机子，但不能上网了。baidu,google找到几个方法但都不行，但知道了dsl和有线连接是都可以一起连上的。dsl连接，执行ifconfig后， eth
<^k^> 1没有ip地址.有线连接，ifconfig,eth1的 ip:192.168.1.10。ubuntu …
<yunfan_> iGoogle: 是吊丝不编程 你这个老板哪来钱
<iGoogle> yunfan_: 你这没钱的，怎么能判断别人的钱如何挣的。
<iGoogle> 你没这个过程
<iGoogle> 都要付出的
<yunfan_> iGoogle: 你看 你暴露了 你是有钱的老板
<yunfan_> 土老财
<yunfan_> 专靠剥削底下的码农发家 张扒皮
<iGoogle> 一边玩去。lol
<iGoogle> 其实你可以投靠你老爹的嘛。这样就有原始资本了。
<yunfan_> 有个p 你这个奸商打的是官商勾结的算盘 以为我不知道
 * imtxc 板凳
<yunfan_> imtxc: lu回来了？
<iGoogle> 官商勾结啊。你才有这资本。
<imtxc> yunfan_: 两发了都
<MeaCulpa> 哇
<MeaCulpa> 公司团购尼博龙根
<yunfan_> MeaCulpa: the ring?
<yunfan_> imtxc: 还没闲？
<MeaCulpa> 恩，浓缩版音乐会
<yunfan_> 土老财老想着扩大经营多买地 多买码农
<MeaCulpa> 普及版的，上海交响乐团
<yunfan_> 哦 我还以为是买指环复制品呢
<MeaCulpa> ...
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • Acer E1 -471G win8 64位硬盘安装ubuntu 13.04失败 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=441737 尝试过多种方法: 1/wubi.exe 黑屏； 2/硬盘安装 ，参照教程用 Quote: EasyBCD 硬盘安装 Ubuntu（适用于Windows 7/8） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=392854 提示无法找到文件如图: 3/U盘安装,黑屏 我怎么感
<^k^> 觉是硬件不支持还是怎么滴? 系统配置如下: 统 …
<yunfan_> 尼伯龙根戒指嘛
<MeaCulpa> 通俗，不错
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 这个可执行文件，怎样写呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=441741 用命令实现以下各项： 1.创建一个文件 如： /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/tail 2.删除文件的所有内容 3.两行内容写入新创建文件 如： nameserver 8.8.8.8 nameserver 8.8.4.4 4.保存文件 统计信息: 发表于 由 Mivok — 2013-05-15 12:41
<gone> Any one here?
<mengzhuo> echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" >>  /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/tail
<Stone_L> 现在ubuntu13.04怎么样？
<Stone_L> 改进大吗？
<archl> 废物
<abinez> ar
<abinez> archl: jiero
<abinez> iGoogle: ee momo
<Stone_L> 。。。
<archl> abinez: 为什么 kde 下使用这个名字登录？可能是因为觉得kde是玩具吧。
<archl> 摸摸 iGoogle  abinez  iSUSE 
<yunfan_> roylez: 你们那吃什么昆虫咩
<archl> yunfan_: 湖北没虫子
<archl> yunfan_: 吃蚂蚁
<abinez> archl: 吃蚯蚓没YOU
<archl> abinez: 鱼吃
<abinez> archl: 你刚才发的信息让我的电脑死机了
<archl> abinez: 鱼吃蚯蚓，我吃鱼
<abinez> 你咋弄的
<archl> abinez: 行贿
<archl> abinez: 幸会幸会
<roylez> yunfan_: 螃蟹
<archl> roylez: 昆虫，你个学生物的。。。
<abinez> 你咋弄的，让我的电脑死机了
<archl> abinez: 摸摸
<archl> abinez: 能说明什么
<roylez> archl: 皮皮虾？
<abinez> archl: 别摸我
<abinez> LOL
<archl> roylez: 蝉之类的
<abinez> 吃昆虫在云南有
<archl> abinez: 不幸么。
<abinez> 还有在东南亚也有
<archl> abinez: 福建也吃——比如大的豆虫
<archl> 60g重的豆虫
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 不要吃虫啊！
<abinez> 我觉得最好吃的是大黄蜂的幼仔
<yunfan_> archl: 蚂蚁不是虫？？
<rabby> 蜂蛹很香的
<abinez> 用来油炸，超级香
<yunfan_> 我刚下了个粮农组织的可食用昆虫报告 200多页
<abinez> file:///home/m/.gvfs/192.168.1.104%20%E4%B8%8A%20pi%20%E7%9A%84%20SFTP/home/pi/download/shejibaike/a/www.shejibaike.com/art/article/2013/03/30/743023717.html
<abinez> 都是高蛋白
<abinez> 有没有人敢吃蚊子
<abinez> LOL
<abinez> 或者苍蝇
<abinez> LOL
<frozen2013> http://www.google.com.hk/search?q=%E6%AC%A7%E5%85%83++%E4%BA%BA%E6%B0%91%E5%B8%81&aq=f&oq=%E6%AC%A7%E5%85%83++%E4%BA%BA%E6%B0%91%E5%B8%81&aqs=chrome.0.57.5897j0&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
<^k^> frozen2013 ⇪ t: 欧元 人民币 - Google 搜尋
<rabby> 我记得好像看过某外国有吃蚊子的
<abinez> 牛啊
<abinez> 菲律宾有吃DB的
<yunfan_> 清蒸还是油炸？
<yunfan_> 油炸前记得裹点淀粉
<rabby> http://video.sina.com.cn/v/b/94729751-1784771051.html
<^k^> rabby ... ⇪ 史上最噁心的食品----------蚊餅_stanley7115_新浪播客
<rabby> 这个，把收集好的蚊子团成饼状
<abinez> 。最恶心的莫过于吃臭鱼了
<abinez> 闻到那股味道都要呕吐了
<yunfan_> 呵呵 没有粘核的？
<MeaCulpa> ...
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 基娃娃
<palomino|keepwor> LOL MeaCulpa 
<dchxcrow> DB 是什么啊？
<roylez> palomino|keepwor: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/62faf073jw1e4ntxuzyibj20c80c8q47.jpg
<yunfan_> 代表？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 打开firefox，系统会返回登陆界面，重新登录 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=441743 RT,进入到统一打开浏览器，就得重新登录，求高手指点解决的办法 统计信息: 发表于 由 独行orz — 2013-05-15 13:30
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 系统安装求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=441744 我按照Ubuntu官方网站上的要求，做了一个USB启动的系统盘。 但是在安装的时候，出现了“could not retrieve the required disk image files”这个提示。请教大家是什么原因？如何解决？ 我在网上查了一下，有的好心人说是要放在FAT32格式下的盘中去安
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 基娃
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 猴总
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: lxc不错，要是用libvirt搞就废了一般
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 嗯，早说了libvirt是渣渣。
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac661060
<^k^> nyfair ... ⇪ 日本征男子做“慰安夫”隔天出勤“服侍”美女兵 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<freeflyi1g> vagrant是神马玩意
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LXC/1.0-roadmap
<^k^> freeflyi1g ⇪ ti: LXC/1.0-roadmap - Ubuntu Wiki
<maplebeats> imtxc, 喂
<maplebeats> imtxc, 我把你的vim教程直接抄进我的毕业论文里，你不会砍我吧
<maplebeats> imtxc, 不说话就代表默许了啊
<huntxu> maplebeats: 畢業論文是vim教程？
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: ubuntu上的lxc明显比fedora的好用。fedora连自己的template都没搞定。在fedora上启动fedora的container直接hang了。
<maplebeats> huntxu, 凑字数
<yunfan_> 擦 服务器的/boot自动满了 
<yunfan_> ubuntu server还自动升级嘛  这个太挫了
<huntxu> gfrog: lxc怎麽用的，還沒試過 =.=
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: lol
<gfrog> huntxu: 超简单，ubuntu上有个step by step
<huntxu> gfrog: url
<gfrog> huntxu: 我得找下。在家看的，公司的浏览器没同步过来。。
<guanxiaobai> 我想问一个问题,就是我的是ubuntu13.04与12.10还有win7三个系统,最近使用了grub-update后不能进入win7了,但是win7引导项还在
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu下如何使用python的help()函数 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=441745 python版本为2.7,ubuntu12.04,请大神指导如何将帮助文档导入以便使用help函数 统计信息: 发表于 由 slimbloody — 2013-05-15 14:22
<gfrog> huntxu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LXC https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/lxc.html
<^k^> gfrog ⇪ t: LXC - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<huntxu> gfrog: 網速渣渣...
<huntxu> roylez: 求賣，只要有好網速的地方
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 我摸网速很一般，联通出口，吓死你
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: vpn出口在tmd国内
<freeflyi1g> huntxu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LXC
<^k^> freeflyi1g ⇪ ti: LXC - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 18M從此進黑名單...
<roylez> huntxu: 公安部淫秽光盘鉴定中心？
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: vpn出口在國內的意思是還得自己翻牆？
<huntxu> roylez: 你有門路？
<roylez> huntxu: 现在没有了
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: https://launchpad.net/~stgraber 这哥们是干嘛的？ 看起来好牛
<^k^> gfrog ... ⇪ Launchpad
<yunfan_> MeaCulpa: vpn貌似现在是被墙随便看 我上youtube没问题 一访问一些我党认定的反动网站 立刻vpn断掉
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: bingo
<roylez> huntxu: 我摸现在禁了18x网站，ssh代理除了上google没啥意义了
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 之前一直在搞lxc的
<imtxc> maplebeats: 没关系
<imtxc> maplebeats: copyleft 我也是抄来大家的。。。
<maplebeats> imtxc, 爱死你了，我要把你博客抄干净
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 这样。。
<imtxc> maplebeats: 就那破文章 总共不够你凑字数的。。。。
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 现在还有另外一个哥们在做
 * imtxc 继续好好学习等猎头
 * freeflyi1g 继续好好学习等猎头
 * maplebeats 继续好好学习等猎头
<chenqisu> ...
 * huntxu 繼續好好學習等獵頭
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: ...
<MeaCulpa> LinkedIn吹阿三水啊
<chenqisu> 看来就一打工命
 * gfrog 有木有啥开放网站可以实现 http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com 的功能？ freeflyi1g MeaCulpa roylez huntxu 
<MeaCulpa> Monster舔马来Ass啊
 * gfrog 这货跟ubuntu紧密绑定啊。
 * roylez 继续好好学习使用血滴子猎人头
 * gfrog 继续好好学习等猎头
 * ^k^ 继续好好学习等猎头
 * MeaCulpa 继续好好学习一开口就把猎头吓走
 * MeaCulpa 继续好好学习一开口就*不*把猎头吓走
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: lxc好东西啊
<chenhangwei> 错误:'UnicodeUTF8' is not a member of 'QApplication'
 * MeaCulpa 这些时候吓走了一坨阿三
<chenhangwei> Qt里的谁碰到过
<dchxcrow> 好好学习把猎头吓尿
<MeaCulpa> 哎，魔都真痛苦
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: namespace更NB
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://www.businessinsider.com/linkedin-wants-prostitutes-to-stop-using-its-site-2013-5?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+typepad/alleyinsider/silicon_alley_insider+(Silicon+Alley+Insider)
<^k^> roylez ⇪ ti: LinkedIn Wants Prostitutes To Stop Using Its Site - Business Insider
<gfrog> adam8157: 每天拜一次壕基铛
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: lxc也会用到namespace的
<MeaCulpa> 猎头问我结婚了没，我说有小孩了，问我是哪里人，我说是上海人，然后猎头就自我毁灭了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: lol
<maplebeats> imtxc, 加上你的我的论文瞬间8K5了，啊哈哈
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 之前在某外包公司搞了几天namespace，不过那个年代实现的还不完整，不太好玩。
<dchxcrow> MeaCulpa: 魔都除了房，还有什么痛苦之处呢
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 要是user namespace成熟了话才牛逼
<MeaCulpa> dchxcrow: 不知道，可能猎头觉得把我忽悠走无望
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: =,=
<frozen2013> execle 和 awk等命令行 更喜欢用哪个
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 嗯，完全独立各个进程，全虚拟化的产品可以去死去死了。
<dchxcrow> MeaCulpa: 猎头和你说的魔都痛苦？
 * gfrog 求搞namespace
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Apparently, yes. Prostitution, in fact, is a skill for which you can get endorsed on LinkedIn. 
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我擦，我去Endorse你去
<MeaCulpa> dchxcrow: 不知
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .....
<roylez> palomino|keepwor: http://i.imgur.com/AG1xO3k.jpg
<MeaCulpa> execle 是啥？
<MeaCulpa> execle 和exec区别在哪里...
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 去openvz吧
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|keepwor
<roylez> palomino|keepwor: http://i.imgur.com/nMI6BfP.gif
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 为什么imgur.com总是连接被重置
<alvin_rxg> Title: imgur: the simple image sharer (@ imgur.com)
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: @_@
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 求vmware/xen/kvm都嗝屁，每天烧香三柱
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 。。。
<yunfan_> 那个 brainstorm的网站页面好烂  不如用google wave的形式
<yunfan_> roylez: 发论文有学历要求么
<MeaCulpa> yunfan_: 要是有，那毕业论文就是死循环了
<yunfan_> MeaCulpa: 我说的是科学论文
<yunfan_> 期刊那种
<MeaCulpa> yunfan_: 你要发哪里？自然杂志？
<MeaCulpa> 显然没有
<yunfan_> MeaCulpa: 问问而已
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 给他那个港大卖鱼的博士简历看看
<yunfan_> MeaCulpa: 貌似国内没学历的人谈学术 就被那帮人视为民科 扣上帽子
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 就那个在河口刷经验的
<yunfan_> 老外好像好一点
<MeaCulpa> yunfan_: 国内的貌似都被学霸把持了，直接发国外嘛
<yunfan_> MeaCulpa: 我好像有看到有个英国的什么博士 之前在国内乱混的 后来才混出去的
<piggybox> 爱因斯坦发论文的时候还是个专利事务所小职员呢
<MeaCulpa> 专利事务所职员...牛人倒是先打入系统内部
<yunfan_> 爱因斯坦这个类似图书馆职工 属于特殊情况
<yunfan_> 在计算机和互联网还没普及前  谁敢得罪图书馆的？
<piggybox> 嗯，类似藏经阁扫地僧
<yunfan_> 轻则让你著作期刊下架  重则亲自上阵 夺取国家政权 搞知识分子就是臭老九 把你批倒批臭
<MeaCulpa> 胡适？
<yunfan_> 额  ee的老乡啊
<yunfan_> 大清光武帝
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 找不到了....
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你grep irc聊天记录吧
<MeaCulpa> 没关键字~
<UbuntuTalk> xuan880@ab75a9 的昵称已更改为 马甲二号。
<yunfan_> roylez: 你好像以前发过我 是个华人
<yunfan_> 在英国来着
<yunfan_> YPWS–Yupoo Web Server 是用 Python开发的一个小型 Web 服务器，提供基本的 Web 服务外，可以增加针对用户、图片、外链网站显示的逻辑判断
<yunfan_> ofan: 我以前说的 存储想要带逻辑规则 你看实践中也是如此
<roylez> yunfan_: 港大的一个教授
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 急求录音控制方案 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=441748 问题是这样的，有很多种不同型号的笔记本，想要对它们能够在一个普通用户下实现调用录音的功能，但是不能让他们能够自由控制输入音量，否则很容易实现静音，导致无法完成录音。有高人指点吗 统计信息: 发表于 由 fengcc8205 — 2013-05-15 14 …
<yunfan_> roylez: 说名字
<nyfair> 魔都3套房，未婚...
<roylez> yunfan_: 忘了
<roylez> nyfair: 你？
<nyfair> 我
<roylez> nyfair: ....求真相
<yunfan_> nyfair: 额  包租婆？
<nyfair> 只出租了一套
<nyfair> 没钱啊
<yunfan_> 三套房子还说没钱
<roylez> nyfair: 所谓黄金圣女
<yunfan_> 难道房子是在崇明岛
<yunfan_> 或者是跟ee比?
<nyfair> 都在闹市好伐
<iGoogle> 扯啥呢
<nyfair> 谁没事去那破烂地方买房子，又增不了值
<yunfan_> 那怎么叫没钱？
<gfrog> iGoogle: 渣神
<gfrog> huntxu: 帅胡
<yunfan_> 没有 我觉得崇明岛增值空间很大
<yunfan_> 现在人越来越关注健康问题了
<iGoogle> nyfair: 那么你是富婆了
<yunfan_> 但是还要生活便利 崇明岛很显然符合这条件
<nyfair> 上海土著里比就是没钱
<nyfair> 跟同学比还是没钱
<iGoogle> gfrog: 噶嘛。今天我测线路去
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 毛子语 http://i.imgur.com/EE0vTx8.jpg
<gfrog> iGoogle: 找到嘛软件了？
<yunfan_> 那你卖一套房出来 去崇明岛买三套 剩下的钱出国旅游吧
<nyfair> 不喜欢旅游
<iGoogle> gfrog: ... 早上就跟你说了
<yunfan_> 既然比不过 干脆出去旅游 躲着 不比就性了
<gfrog> iGoogle: 没看到 @_@
<iGoogle> google的mytracker
<nyfair> 我又不爱比，老一代人喜欢比
<imtxc> google talk 被google艰难的关闭了么
<yunfan_> 那你为毛要来这里抱怨没钱 额 
<nyfair> 别人家的孩子神马的
<iGoogle> 有好多xxxx tracker呢。 gfrog
<nyfair> 因为我听烦了，然后来烦你们
<gfrog> iGoogle: @_@ 貌似netsplit丢信息了。
<iGoogle> 。。没这样狡辩的。lol
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 牛
<roylez> gfrog: 基渣早啊
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西早
<nyfair> 三套房子，上海土著一点都不稀奇啊。你问问身边上海人就知道了
<iGoogle> nyfair: 是妹子，赶紧嫁给乐乐
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: ... 我就没有
<nyfair> 有一套还是市中心的石库门，那根本不能叫房子
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 哇！
<iGoogle> 哦。酷胖也是土著
<yunfan_> MeaCulpa: 你不是土著
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 市中心石库门啊！
<iGoogle> 5环土著。 MeaCulpa
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 新天地啊！
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 石库门是啥？
<yunfan_> nyfair: 要不把那房子出给 MeaCulpa 吧 
<yunfan_> 算做陪嫁 给 MeaCulpa 做个填房不错
<nyfair> 那种地方拆不了，又没人住，就是死钱
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 石库门就是我小时候倒马桶，现在老外在那里吃烧烤的地方，法租界
<nyfair> 是啊，厕所都没
<nyfair> 就是那地方
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 死贵现在
<yunfan_> 既然有老外在 弄弄卖给老外好了
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 哥小时候在那里玩...长大了驻足的勇气都没
<imtxc> nyfair: 你到底是帝都人还是魔都人
<gfrog> iGoogle: 渣神乃都没mention我，我当然看不到。
<imtxc> nyfair: 好像你在这两个地方都有房子
<yunfan_> imtxc: 她是美国人 哼哼
<nyfair> 我户口本祖籍都是魔都的
<gfrog> iGoogle: 乃太不靠谱了
<iGoogle> .
<nyfair> 帝都我去都没去过，怎么会有房
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 我家马桶就是去淡水路一大会址边上的化粪池倒的
<imtxc> nyfair: 来来，过来嫁给我
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 哪你岂不是很有钱
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 哇，有钱人啊
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 有钱人
<nyfair> imtxc: 不要，我要御姐疼
<iGoogle> 上次没剁酷胖一刀
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 呸，早就被拆迁了，老人拿了20w分给5个子女
<yunfan_> MeaCulpa: 才20w??
<MeaCulpa> yunfan_: 早年啊
<imtxc> 不是该2000w么
<iGoogle> 20w的马桶？
<yunfan_> 又被党和国家领导人忽悠了吧
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 那是现在
<nyfair> 早年拿了20w马上买房哟
<MeaCulpa> yunfan_: bingo
<nyfair> 那个时候1k多1平啊
<nyfair> 这你不能怪国家，给你机会的
 * iGoogle 曾经差点10w买一个带院子的平房。。
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 分5子女7孙辈
<yunfan_> MeaCulpa: 我要有钱 要考虑在崇明岛买个地 搞有机特供农业
<yunfan_> 一人不到1w
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 我上次带家人回去吃鼎泰丰呢
<yunfan_> 再凑点钱 也能买个商品房 那时候
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 还有下面的Pizza Mazzano
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 都没听说过啊，我out了
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 你不是土著了。外族了。
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 新天地啊
 * yunfan_ 财主大联欢 我还是去coding吧
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 两顿饭就用掉我一礼拜工资呢
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 新天地我就去过里面的夜店和电影院
<MeaCulpa> 夜店~~
 * MeaCulpa 没去过夜店
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪是老上海？
 * MeaCulpa 夜里馄饨店去过
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西呢？
<iGoogle> 新天地是那临江的吃饭的？
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: no
<MeaCulpa> 法租界
 * imtxc 匿了
<nyfair> 就是我们小时候倒马桶的地方
<iGoogle> 滨江花园哪边上叫啥去了？也是天地xx？
<MeaCulpa> 人造石库门，法租界，上万美金一平方的房子，普华永道之类单位那里
<MeaCulpa> 那个不一样的
<MeaCulpa> 滨江是炒上去的，弱爆了
<nyfair> 普华永道不是在张江么？
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 那是IT部门
<nyfair> 还有个办事处在静安寺
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 真正办公在新天地
<iGoogle> 带皇冠的那楼房，叫啥。广州路上的
<MeaCulpa> 那些闭眼拿钱的单位在那里
<roylez> palomino|keepwor: http://i.imgur.com/WbL5i5A.jpg
<adam8157> 谁给推荐个firefox的proxy addon? autoproxy不支持firefox21...
<nyfair> 那里是地产局和税务局吧
<MeaCulpa> 倒马桶的时候真没想到那里会是这样
<MeaCulpa> 小时候记得淡水路臭烘烘的
<nyfair> 淡水路南面到底不就是个臭水浜么，后来被填了
<iGoogle> 都有钱
<MeaCulpa> 填了挖了人工湖，办上海时装周之类
<MeaCulpa> 新天地我现在每天路过,正好是我西外环到东外环上班的中点...
<yunfan_> 什么叫 斜眼拿钱的单位？ MeaCulpa 
<MeaCulpa> yunfan_: 就那种爆有钱的单位嘛...
<MeaCulpa> yunfan_: 里面都是些光鲜的老外，路上都是推童车的家庭妇女
<MeaCulpa> yunfan_: 菜单先英文后中文那种
<nyfair> 和你们这些有钱人在一个频道聊天真有面子啊
<MeaCulpa> -_-!
<yunfan_> 我要ignore nyfair 这个装逼犯
<dchxcrow> 有上海IBM的没，求推啊，哈哈
<MeaCulpa> 每天从乡下开车路过法租界到乡下上班真有面子啊...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 买卖来了
<yunfan_> 先英文 后中文  果然土洋结合
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 帮我解码看看 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CwN9gN1gW_Q&feature=youtu.be&noredirect=1
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ Don't Be Afraid Of Love! - YouTube
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我大不开youtube了
<nyfair> yunfan_: 你月收入都对我N倍杀了
<yunfan_> nyfair: 扯淡吧
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 耗油不起吧。地铁都不坐
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 是啥加密的
<yunfan_> nyfair: 何况谁靠工资活啊 我已经房奴了还在破黄山 你轻松就三套 额
<MeaCulpa> 看来想rsa
 * yunfan_ 不出国旅游是自己找罪受
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 我给你介绍点哥哥吧
 * yunfan_ 不过有的人热爱祖国 学习雷锋 甘当人肉过滤器也不错
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 在叫我？
<yunfan_> MeaCulpa: 你摸错了她的心理  要介绍弟弟
<iGoogle> 这破虫子
<imtxc> shell 检查ftp上面是不是存在某个目录怎么用？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] ……
<imtxc> bash
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 啊呜虫啊。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 啊呜，啊呜，啊呜，啊呜。
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 哦...弟弟好办
<nyfair> 小房子租不了多少，石库门没法住人，还有的要自己住，能有多大差距
<nyfair> 薪水少，养不活哟
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 怎么解密...
<iGoogle> 卖了一套
<iGoogle> 啊呜啊呜
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 收租婆
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 这个号。
<MeaCulpa> 石库门租给老外嘛
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 这个好。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 养个宠物。
<yunfan_> 不动产 卖掉就活了  不过你们这些人 个个都做着拆迁发财梦  想要一直屯下去 舍不得卖
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 每月还能收租。
<iGoogle> 卖了自己。 nyfair
<iGoogle> 收租，没5套房子，养不活的
<nyfair> yunfan_: 七大姑八大婆的，不是你想卖就能卖的，一堆后续问题
<yunfan_> nyfair: 那烧掉？
<yunfan_> 争取上头条
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 好可怕。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 5 套房子……
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 在哪里？
<iGoogle> 乖乖虫。
 * yunfan_ 本报讯 一沪籍大龄女子因求婚无望 怒而烧房
<iGoogle> 按照工资，没5套，维持不了现状
<iGoogle> 租售比低哦
 * nyfair /ignore yunfan_
<yunfan_> 呵呵 上海穷人去杭州买房 杭州穷人去我们那买房 挺好的
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: heredoc?
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: ?
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 好像ftp里面ls然后看$?不能用
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 显然不能
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 直接curl或者wget
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 跟ftp客户端哟关系么
<yunfan_> imtxc: ls是本地命令？
<imtxc> yunfan_: 在ftp上面 binary 然后 mkdir 之前想检查检查
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 我的机子装好13.04后，启动到登录界面就花屏或屏错位，求帮助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=441753 我机子装ubuntu和ubuntukylin都在装完后，进行到登录界面的时候花屏或屏错位（abcd 变成cdab). 机子是dell790. 显示器为戴尔ST2220M,分分辨率是1920*1080 统计信息: 发表于 由 mycute — 2013-05-15 15:30
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: curl的话，可以直接看他的返回值
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: wget 也可以
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 我是要给ftp上传
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 你不是差文件么
<MeaCulpa> 最自然的是here-doc
<imtxc> 没那个目录就新建目录然后上传内容
<yunfan_> imtxc: 那就用命令查看就是了 要不哥给你用py整一段？ 刚好之前写的一个用到ftp上传了
<imtxc> yunfan_: 来段bash的最佳
<yunfan_> 那就算了
<imtxc> yunfan_: 来我参考参考你的py的
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: http://pastebin.com/6gLaqHY7
<yunfan_> imtxc: wait
<imtxc> pastebin 都被认证了？
<yunfan_> http://codepad.org/YDstbWSG imtxc 片段摘抄
<^k^> yunfan_ ⇪ t: Python code - 23 lines - codepad
<yunfan_> 早被认证了
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 如果 XXX 目录是存在的呢，在mkdir 之前不用检查下么
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 那随便你啊
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 存在，没关系，只要不把您ftp弹下，无所谓啊
<MeaCulpa> curl -T FILE ftp://ftpserver.com/dir/ --user username:password
<imtxc> 好吧
<yunfan_> python没有个标准的mock对象还真不方便 我看到自己那个 conf['xxx']的代码好挫
<MeaCulpa> wget应该也可以
<imtxc> 恩，那就不检查了
<imtxc> 直接put算了。。。
<yunfan_> 孺子可教
<MeaCulpa> cURL和wget居家旅行利器
<yunfan_> 终极武器是 selenium on headless X
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 你要是熟悉ftp正规命令，可以curl -X
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: curl ftp://server.com -X 'LIST' --user User:Pass 
<MeaCulpa> LIST, PUT, DELE, 那种貌似
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 这么高端了。。
<imtxc> curl -T 也行
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu12.04 LTS可以实现这个功能么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=441756 1.不允许ubuntu，增加任何账户。 2.不允许ubuntu，把系统账户更改为可登陆账户？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Mivok — 2013-05-15 15:51
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 那是，cURL高端
<adam8157> nnnnnnnnnnnnd vpn断断续续的
 * gfrog 求带走啊。
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 联想Y450安装Ubuntu13.04更新显卡驱动重启后不能进入视图界面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=441759 屏幕出现如下： The system is running in low-graphics mode Your screen, graphics card, and input device settings could not be detected correctly. You will need to configure these yourself. 大体意思是： 系统在低分辨率下运行 你的屏幕
<roylez> huntxu: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CwN9gN1gW_Q&feature=youtu.be&noredirect=1  帮解密
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ Don't Be Afraid Of Love! - YouTube
<huntxu> roylez: 網速太慢...
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕乃竟然WFH？
<adam8157> gfrog: 没啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 那vpn干嘛？
<imtxc> 11点散步去上班 -eq WFH
<abinez> imtxc: 今天暴雨了
<abinez> 水漫街头了
<abinez> gfrog: 快来游泳
<UbuntuTalk> [陈兴龙] 阁下是哪的？
<UbuntuTalk> [陈兴龙] 水漫街头?不会又是帝都吧
<yuxans> 帝都这几天新闻都是通下水道的
<abinez> 不是滴都
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: curl还能搞定ftp？ 好牛
<abinez> 是全球内衣的生产基地
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/7NIW1.jpg
<abinez> 504 Gateway Time-out
<yuxans> gfrog: http://curl.haxx.se/
<^k^> yuxans ... ⇪ curl and libcurl
<abinez> 504 Gateway Time-out
<UbuntuTalk> [陈兴龙] 求群里的朋友推荐好玩的gtalk群
<UbuntuTalk> [陈兴龙] 大家觉得Google talk好用吗？
<UbuntuTalk> [陈兴龙] 全球内衣生产基地@广东潮阳
<UbuntuTalk> [陈兴龙] ?
<nyfair> google的东西除了搜索引擎还有哪个好用的？
<nyfair> 跟qq比差远了，要简洁我觉得irc更好
<UbuntuTalk> [陈兴龙] Google地图 Google+都挺好用的
<palomino|keepwor> google current
<UbuntuTalk> [陈兴龙] 我手机装的是原生的android系统，很多Google自己的
<UbuntuTalk> [陈兴龙] 软件
<UbuntuTalk> [陈兴龙] 还有chrome也不错
<abinez> http://www.lupaworld.com/article-224782-1.html
<^k^> abinez ⇪ t: 为什么中国Android应用需要如此多的权限 - 综合资讯 LUPA开源社区 
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: QQ
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我国巧克力贵
<MeaCulpa> 瑞典靠自家的
<UbuntuTalk> [陈兴龙] 我发现群里聊天的主题很杂
<\q> 看上去我又掉線了
<imtxc> abinez: 哪
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 群里聊天的主题，主要是 ubuntu 吧？
<nyfair> google地图在天朝肯定不如各种国产地图吧，至少在上海非常坑爹
<abinez> 啊呜虫有时候还聊老虎
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 哪有？
<yunfan_> 现在有无糖的巧克力咩？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 啊呜虫明明是虫。
<abinez> 就是老虎
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 此群啥都可聊
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 小心虫啊呜一口吃掉你。
<abinez> 吃人的时候啊呜一口就吃了
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 吃人灭口。
<abinez> 恩
<abinez> 3.10的内核来了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 所以别指望得诺贝尔
<iGoogle> 已上传 31 分钟前, 草。重下
<yunfan_> roylez: 现在不能这么说了 
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] google-chrome的安装包体积是越来越大啊！
<iGoogle> 下了一个cam版本。立马出来了dvdrip
<hrzhu> google地圖很不錯啊 就是第三方app調用google地圖都會偏移 不知道怎麼解決
<abinez> iGoogle: 你看的啥片子
<abinez> 给推荐一个
<abinez> 是不是动画
<iGoogle> ovlivion
<iGoogle> oblivion
<abinez> LOL
<roylez> MeaCulpa: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NlAggDNzCuM
<nyfair> 那不是少女卷轴4么
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ 혐오) 연가시 나오는장면 - YouTube
<iGoogle> 31分钟，，，才出的
<roylez> yunfan_: 看图啊 http://i.imgur.com/7NIW1.jpg
<abinez> Oblivion.2013.720p.CAM.READNFO.XViD-VAiN.avi？？？
<iGoogle> roylez: 你多喝。喝上去。
<iGoogle> abinez: 不要cam了嘛
<yunfan_> roylez: 你可能还要考虑个问题 评奖人的取向问题 和平奖的年年有提名 估计就冲淡了科学类的 其实袁隆平难道不能获奖么 
<iGoogle> 居然没大水管了
<abinez> |Oblivion%202013%20Italiano%20Ac3%20Bdrip%201080P%20Xvid-3D%20In%20Il%20Film%20(Tom%20Cruise)
<abinez> 妈呀
<abinez> 打雷了
<yunfan_> roylez: 当然 要说人均 天朝是烂透了 就算刨掉其他地区 专门算发达地域 平均还是烂
<iGoogle> italiano?
<abinez> 吓死人了
<abinez> 这个是蓝光Rip
<roylez> yunfan_: 总之巧克力没吃够，不能得诺贝尔奖
<yunfan_> 嗯哼 倒是纯研究 不用受专业约束的领域 比如数学这些 天朝斩获不少
<yunfan_> 这说明潜力是有的 就是体制烂透
<yunfan_> 可惜数学不凭诺贝尔
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 数学有莱布尼兹奖吧？
<UbuntuTalk> [陈兴龙] 有
<UbuntuTalk> [陈兴龙] 最高奖项
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我记错了。
<iGoogle> roylez: 额。是巧克力。你多吃。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 是菲尔兹奖。
 * adam8157 shadowsocks 貌似好些...
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕
<abinez> Promised.Land.2013.BluRay.1080p.DTS.x264-CHD.[sharethefiles.com].mkv
<gfrog> iGoogle: 乃那个my tracker是中文的？
<adam8157> gfrog: 用的别人的, 用段时间看看, 好用就买个
<abinez> 这部片子怎么样？
<archl> adam8157:  小黑。
<archl> iGoogle: 。。。给我寄巧克力
<iGoogle> gfrog: 是啊
<adam8157> archl: 啊? 我咋黑了
<abinez> iGoogle: 我也要两盒巧克力
<iGoogle> gfrog: 你居然下午逃课。
<archl> adam8157: 最近我对所有人的问候都是小黑。
<iGoogle> 问乐乐要。她家一堆巧克力。
<abinez> adam8157: 晒黑了
<adam8157> archl: 哦 小黑
<gfrog> iGoogle: 逃毛课？
<abinez> iGoogle: 不敢问
<archl> roylez: 小黑巧克力给些我吃啊。
<abinez> 怕被K
<archl> MeaCulpa:  http://www.verdungame.com/
<iGoogle> gfrog: 不乖。
<^k^> archl ... ⇪ Verdun game
<gfrog> iGoogle: 渣神，我说了是昨晚。
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: kvm现在跑win7的效果咋样
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 很不错啊。
<iGoogle> gfrog: 额。lol
<abinez> iGoogle: 巧克力呢
<iGoogle> freeflyi1g: kvm的图形方面，不奢望吧
<iGoogle> 。
<archl> gfrog:  kvm 跑windows 7 干嘛呐
<iGoogle> gfrog: 你kvm跑这？
<archl> windows xp 被淘汰了
<abinez> archl: 闲的没事，就跑WIN7啊
<gfrog> archl: 玩儿
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: vbox的镜像能直接导入用不
<gfrog> iGoogle: 咋？
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 直接启动无压力
<abinez> 反正机子的性能用不完
<iGoogle> 玩就算了
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: qemu-img也能转换。
<archl> gfrog: 哦。跑 windows 8做服务器
<yunfan_> 什么赖布尼兹奖 是菲尔兹奖吧
<archl> gfrog: 性能用不完做服务器吧。
<abinez> archl: ？用win8做服务器？？？
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 记得用qxl，不然图形性能确实是渣。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://imgur.com/EuxBOqp
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ So Australia's capital is turning 100 this year, and for some reason they made this bizarre fucking turtle balloon with ten nipples for the occassion - Imgur
<archl> abinez: 懒得设置不行么。
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 帽帽在干的两件好事，一件是spice，一件事就是qxl
<iGoogle> qxl是？
<iGoogle> 介绍？？
<cnlamo> names
<cnlamo> angone?
<cnlamo> anyone?
<archl> roylez。。。
<archl> roylez:  太可怕
<cnlamo> 有人？？
<MeaCulpa> ...
<cnlamo> 怎么都不说话啊
<yuxans> 话
<adam8157> gfrog: 秦香莲
<\q> adam8157: mutt怎麽看iso-2022-cn編碼的郵件正文
<imtxc> ................
<imtxc> abinez: 哪里下雨了 说
<abinez> imtxc: 已经说了
<adam8157> \q: 什么情况? 我这儿都打得开啊
<adam8157> \q: html么?
<imtxc> abinez: 没看到我 我去洗个澡
<abinez> 全球内衣最大的生产基地
<imtxc> 是哪啊
<abinez> 在路上都有鱼游了
<adam8157> \q: text/html; w3m -dump -ppc 9 -I %{charset} -T text/html %s|uniq; copiousoutput
<abinez> 我已经见过很多次那些鱼在路上的浅水里游
<abinez> LOL
<imtxc> 猫猫 在干 qxl 秦香莲？ adam8157 ? gfrog ?
<imtxc> abinez: 太远了 不去
<imtxc> date
<abinez> ？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？
<abinez> 今晚一直下雨的话可能还有公路快艇
<abinez> 明天就有新闻了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu13.04 更新源问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=441761 在终端输入sudo apt-get update 后，会出现很多如下的情况，是不是中文包没有现在完？ 我在安装的过程中有忽略过一些安装。 从新换了其他更新源还是一样，请大家帮忙解决一下。 获取：85 http://ftp.cuhk.edu.hk raring-proposed/universe Transl
<^k^> ation-zh_CN [185 kB] 获取：86 http://ftp.cuhk.edu.hk raring-pro …
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 我司的13.04上的kvm支持如何
<imtxc> abinez: 擦 到底是哪
<abinez> imtxc: /
<abinez> 搜去
<imtxc> abinez: /kick
<abinez> 明天你看新闻就知道了
<imtxc> 没兴趣
 * iMadper 你们真闲, 羡慕你们. 
<imtxc> iMadper: 恩 我最闲 每天都能聊半天 irc
<abinez> http://www.chaoshanw.cn/News/shanwei/78907.html
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ 广东汕尾遭暴雨袭击 数十间民房被冲毁_汕尾新闻_潮汕新闻_潮汕网.com
<imtxc> abinez: 证据呢，凭什么说你那地方是全球最大内衣生产基地..
<abinez> imtxc: 你过来看就知道了
<imtxc> abinez: 那按照你的逻辑
<abinez> LOL
<abinez> 到处都是内衣工厂
<imtxc> 我得去过每一个城市才能比较出来了？
<imtxc> NND
<abinez> http://www.chinasspp.com/news/Detail/2012-9-27/122425.htm
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ 广东汕头潮南区被誉为中国内衣家居服装名城_商场报道_中国时尚品牌网
<imtxc> 我从来听到关于汕尾这个地方 就是暴雨 暴雨 暴雨
<\q> adam8157: w3m可以正常顯示，但是 mutt 自身的 pager 顯示有誤
<adam8157> \q: html的就用w3m吧, 自带的略弱
<\q> adam8157: 是 text/plain 的……
<adam8157> \q: 显示一堆xxxx那种? 基本都是广告... 我没理它
<\q> adam8157: 應該是 X-Mailer: Apple Mail (2.1503) charset=iso-2022-cn 時產生的問題
<adam8157> \q: fwd给我看看? 我没注意过呢
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 没试过。
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 贵司13.04GA的kvm是啥版本？
<archl> 被 krita 绑架到了 KDE，虽然早就鄙视 Unity，但是昨天最黑的是发现Unity制造了 GIMP Inkscape 的 UI bug，2年了都不解决。
<archl> KDE 还好吧。不过默认没找到单键呼出输入程序菜单的方式。算比较麻烦。
<nyfair> kde gnome 各有各的不好，还是用windows吧
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 支持。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 啊呜虫就是用 windows 的。
<nyfair> win8日文版壁纸就是2个萌妹子，多好
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 3.8内核里的
<nyfair> unity为什么影响得到inkscape的ui
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助软件安装的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=441764 最近开始学习 生物信息学 的几个软件 ，主要是bowtie2 tophat2 我先是mkdir RNA-seq， 然后把准备好的在bin文件夹拷贝到 RNA-seq内，（bin里面有要用的软件） 然后添加 PATH和添加 可执行属性： export PATH=$HOME/RNA-seq/bin: $HOME/RNA-seq/bin/tophat-2.0
<^k^> .8b.Linux_x86_64 : $HOME/RNA-seq/bin/bowtie2-2.1.0 :$HOME/RNA-seq/bin/cu …
<nyfair> 虽然我不喜欢u，但是我觉得这是当了替罪羊了吧
<huntxu> gfrog: Using yum is not supported
<huntxu> gfrog: 啥情況下會出這個
<itrufeng> ^k^: what time is this now.
 * itrufeng 都下班了没
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu server12.04如何设置串口登录和控制？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=441770 我想用串口登录server服务器在网上查了好多资料都是过时，因为现在的文件结构都有变化了，比如现在的/etc/event.d/就已经没有了。 我主要目的就是通过串口登录和控制server服务器，不是通过ssh等程序，希望高手
<^k^> 指点！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zpzkit — 2013-05-15 18:06
<Xen1> 我写了一个myfile.py文件 存在D盘，现在想导入这个文件怎么做
<Xen1> 百度搜了，不太理解
<Xen1> 就是想怎么import myfile
<Xen1> iMadper
<maplebeats> Xen1, 环境变量
<maplebeats> Xen1, 或者直接放到你的程序目录里
<abinez> 饭团
<abinez> 头好晕
<abinez> 肿么办？
<Xen1> 在环境变量添加文件目录么
<Xen1> 谢谢，搞定了 maplebeats
<banban> abinez: 莫非饭团可以治头晕。。。。。。
<hulu> helo
<hulu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/1179367
<^k^> hulu ⇪ ti: Bug #1179367 “Customizing the live user skel” : Bugs : “casper” package : Ubuntu
<hulu> 大家看看这个
<jusss> 装了一天系统也没装上
<iMadper> Xen1: 什么?
<jusss> 还把win7搞的不能启动了
<jusss> 真…
<jusss> 缺少rt2860.bin
<Xen1> 我刚才遇到一个问题，已经解决了 iMapder
<Xen1> 你装的什么系统
<iMadper> Xen1: 恩... py的问题找我那是绝对找错人了...
<iMadper> Xen1: 我? win7
<Xen1> :)
<Xen1> 不是 是jusss
<jusss> Xen1: debian 7
<Xen1> 我的双系统 装好啥都没操作就可以直接使用了 jusss
<jusss> iMadper: efi启动分区是啥
<jusss> Xen1: 我倒霉死了
<Xen1> 什么情况
<iMadper> jusss: efi是啥?
<jusss> Xen1: 装debian把我的win7搞没了
<iMadper> jusss: 没用过呢还
<jusss> iMadper: 我也不知道…
<iMadper> jusss: 我本本还是bios
<Xen1> 修复启动项就好了jusss
<iMadper> jusss: 不过, 你不需要关心是不是efi呀
<jusss> iMadper: 还说我缺少rt2860.bin
<iMadper> jusss: 这是网卡/wireless的驱动吧
<Xen1> 你是光盘安装还是硬盘
<jusss> iMadper: 我本上明明有win7，但是grub竟然都没提示
<jusss> Xen1: u盘
<iMadper> jusss: osprober
<Xen1> 你用win7光盘
<Xen1> 修复jusss
<jusss> iMadper: 然后我都不知道grub把自己写哪去了，估计没写入mbr，一开机就说缺少启动设备
<iMadper> jusss: 装好debian之后, 安装osprober, 然后手动再安装一次grub就行了. 
<Xen1> 有个光盘省事很多的 jusss
<iMadper> jusss: 渣渣. 
 * iMadper 啥时代了, 还用光盘... 
<jusss> Xen1: 没光盘
<jusss> Xen1: 你送我个吧
 * iMadper 两年前买的笔记本, 就已经没光驱了. 
<Xen1> 我自己刻的
<jusss> iMadper: 关键是装完debian后就提示没设备启动，根本进不了系统
<iMadper> jusss: debian装完之后需要重启的嘛?
<iMadper> jusss: 不是装完了就直接进入系统了吗?
<jusss> iMadper: 我装完了，但是它没进入系统
<iMadper> jusss: ... 那你去找个debian用户吧.  我表示我只用过win7
<jusss> iMadper: 我想着arch，但是不会呀
<iMadper> jusss: 会看archwiki就够了
<jusss> iMadper: archwiki上，
<iMadper> 你都不装, 怎么可能会. 你不会, 就不装? 那你这辈子都别会了
<jusss> iMadper: 上面有讲怎么分区吗
<iMadper> jusss: 自己去看呀!!! 这至于问别人吗? 别当伸手党.
<jiero> jusss: 修复是有些麻烦的。
<iMadper> jiero: 紧张. 
<jiero> iMadper: 怎么了，你到了 她家里了？
<iMadper> jiero: 没, 周六她去机场送我. 
<jiero> iMadper: 。结果呢。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 我要跟她说. 紧张了现在.
<iMadper> jiero: 还没到周六嘛..
<iMadper> jiero: 怎么知道结果.
<jiero> iMadper: 那就每天都泡她。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 她忙着考试呢, 最近不是好时间. 
<jiero> iMadper: 。当辅导员？
<iMadper> jiero: 我? 没戏. 
<iMadper> jiero: 人家学医的... 各种生物, 各种神经学之类的. 我怎么辅导..
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。你学姐？
<iMadper> jiero: 恩. 不是同一个专业的
<iMadper> jiero: 我只知道鱼类常见疾病的防治
<jiero> iMadper: 哈哈
<iMadper> jiero: 完全不同的.
<jiero> iMadper: 那你看着办吧。
<iMadper> jiero: 水产养殖真是个坑人的专业
<jusss> 版本更新从来都不是好事，
<jiero> iMadper: 你太可爱了。。。
<jiero> iMadper: 去澎湖吧。
<iMadper> jiero: 还行吧. 得要那个妹子也这么觉得才好. 
<iMadper> jiero: 哪儿都不去. 
<jiero> iMadper: 唉。可爱的人多了去了。
<iMadper> jiero: 也对... 抱抱
<jiero> iMadper:  抱抱
<iMadper> jiero: 求不紧张方法.
<jiero> iMadper: 推墙
<jiero> iMadper: 上肢用力
<jiero> 腹部用力
<jiero> iMadper: 不紧张没意思，还是紧张吧。你难得紧张。
<iMadper> jiero: 恩, 推墙的方法我用过, 就管用几分钟...
<iMadper> jiero: 也对. 
<iMadper> jiero: 难得紧张
<jiero> iMadper: 这么在意。。。你就拍视频吧。告诉她我真的很紧张。。。
<jiero> iMadper: 话说，对方长得和你差不多么。
<iMadper> jiero: 怎么可能, 我这么丑...
<iMadper> jiero: 对方长得跟我差不多, 还能看上我?
<iMadper> jiero: 反了...
<iMadper> jiero: 对方长得跟我差不多, 我还能看上人家? lol~
<jiero> iMadper: 。我倒是不看长相。
 * jiero 觉得自己算可以了 。
<iMadper> jiero: 我也不看长相, 但是不能长得跟我一样呀
<iMadper> jiero: 这俩人走出去, 别人一看, 嘿, 双胞胎
<jiero> iMadper: 长得一样好玩啊。
<jiero> 哈哈
<iMadper> jiero: 好玩个头... 你就知道好玩... 不行了, 我去散步, 坐不住了...
<jiero> iMadper: 哦。
<hulu> iMadper: 我发了bug ，几天都没有消息
<loaden> 大家好！有没有从Ubuntu最近跳到Debian/Wheezy的？
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • GIMP 的选区，选择和反选不好区分 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=441772 又做到五环，发现好多按颜色选时，选到空白去了 统计信息: 发表于 由 TeliuTe — 2013-05-15 19:05
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我？
<ACer_> 晚上好
<ACer_> = =中文IRC没人了么
<maplebeats> 有人
<maplebeats> abinez, 还头晕不？
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu错误报告 • 关于 .cache/gdm/session.log 文件问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=441773 最近，本子好几天没关。突然系统弹出一个对话框，说硬盘存储空间不够。 用磁盘使用分析器 一查，发现 .cache/gdm/session.log 这个日志文件有47G。 两次重启后，问题消失。 这种鬼问题应该如何解决？各位同仁？ 我
<^k^> 用的是 ubuntu 13.04 ；给 linux分配了60G 存储空间。 统计信 …
<Xen1> 我也好奇
<Xen1> 不会被黑客抓了吧
<FUNG|Urumqi> test
<^k^> FUNG|Urumqi:点点点.  20:17 
<netsnail> ^k^: 点点点
<^k^> netsnail, 与此相比，大了点。  20:17 
<netsnail> ^k^: what's your father ?
<netsnail> And, Who is your father ?
<netsnail> ^k^: And, Who is your father ?
<Xen1> ？
<Xen1> 讨论什么呢
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: http://s3hh.wordpress.com/tag/lxc/
<^k^> freeflyi1g ... ⇪ LXC | S3hh's Blog
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 上午说的另外一个搞lxc的
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 13.04安装完运行，屏幕不停的闪 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=441776 刚刚硬盘安装了13.04 ，开机后屏幕不停不停的闪，红色的界面，没有登陆框。 只有修复模式可以进，折腾了一天也没解决。求各位大神赐教啊。 统计信息: 发表于 由 gyf68757 — 2013-05-15 20:31
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • uqq - qq for ubuntu phone 源码开放 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=441777 目前uqq项目已经基本完善，好友聊天及群聊功能已经比较稳定，因本人工作原因，此项目投入时间会减少，进度也相应变慢。 因此现将源码开放出来，有兴趣的同学可以协同开发。 项目主页： https://github.com/ginuerzh/
<^k^> uqq 具体步骤请参看项目主页的说明。 统计信息: 发表 …
<onlylove> 这几天webchat.freenode.net因为网络问题不好，客户端也总是重置链接
<alvin_rxg> Title: freenode Web IRC (qwebirc) (@ freenode.net)
<gebjgd> @作家崔成浩：“那天，6个小学女生主动约我，说汇报思想。作为校长的我没有多想，就去了。她们要合谋害我。她们把我绑在椅子上，用蜡烛滴我，用皮鞭抽我，还用马靴踢我，面对敌人的无情，我放声大笑，后来就昏过去了。第二天，她们的家长领女儿做性侵鉴定，这是赤裸裸的敲诈！该做鉴定的应该是我！”
<onlylove> 我……无语了……又掉了
<onlylove> 不玩了
<jiero> ..
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: cool guy.
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 3.8的kvm少了一些功能，不过应该还不错了。
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • myeclipse开发swing运行时显示不了中文[谷歌9.04的方法解决不了] http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=441782 ubuntu 13.04 java sdk 1.7 oracle官网下载的 jdk-7u21-linux-i586.tar.gz myeclipse 10.06 上网找的方法没效果 切换到jre/lib/fonts目录，执行以下命令 sudo mkdir fallback cd fallback sudo cp /usr/share/fonts/truetype/arp
<^k^> hic/uming.ttc . sudo mkfontdir sudo mkfontscale 还有个方法是 sudo …
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 那应该用啥？ 3.9的kernel?
<iSUSE> shen
<iSUSE> 3.9.2
<freeflyi1g> iSUSE: 这是谁
<iSUSE> alpha
<Guest14669> 大家好，  git 如何管理 dotfiles， 也就是隐藏文件 比如 .vim, .vimrc, .bashrc
<Guest14669> 我是git新手
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 恩，有些新feature是3.9才稳定的。
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 尼玛3.10都rc1了
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 最近没关注3.10
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: qemu 1.5也快来了。
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 1.5有啥改善
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: http://wiki.qemu.org/ChangeLog/1.5
<^k^> gfrog ⇪ ti: ChangeLog/1.5 - QEMU
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • myeclipse开发swing运行时显示不了中文[谷歌9.04的方法解决不了] http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=441784 ubuntu 13.04 java sdk 1.7 oracle官网下载的 jdk-7u21-linux-i586.tar.gz myeclipse 10.06 上网找的方法没效果 切换到jre/lib/fonts目录，执行以下命令 sudo mkdir fallback cd fallback sudo cp /usr/share/fonts/truetype/arphic/uming.tt
<^k^> c . sudo mkfontdir sudo mkfontscale 还有个方法是 sudo cat fonts.s …
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: QEMU now provides a GTK+ interface. The interface uses the VTE library to provide better terminal emulation for serial consoles and the monitor.
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 真蛋疼
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: upstream总是比较奇怪
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 我很好奇有人用这玩意么。。。
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 还有TCG，最近这货代码很多，八成是为了arm搞得？
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: tcg是什么
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 算是一个解释器
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 给cpu指令译码的
<freeflyi1g> 更蛋疼
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 挺有用的。例如在x86cpu上模拟arm，全靠它了。
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 跟kvm倒没太大关系。
<freeflyi1g> 哦
 * gfrog 渣神竟然没来，难道有了运动轨迹记录软件，玩high了？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • uefi启动的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=441786 现在笔记本都是uefi启动了，今天弄了台联想g480，带linux系统 我重新格式化，重建mbr引导记录。然后ghost了win7的系统。 然后我用u盘安装13.04，一切正常，非常顺利，可重启后没有引导菜单，没有grub。win下也进不去。安装了两遍都一要
 * imtxc 在这个irc看到了一屏幕技术话题
<jiero> imtxc: 你是刺毛头吧。
<imtxc> jiero: 肿么了
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 关心动态分配cpu/mem
<imtxc> 词毛头儿是什么
<jiero> imtxc: 不知道。
<jiero> imtxc: 因为我从来不理发-
<imtxc> jiero: 
<jiero> imtxc: 我只剪发
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: qemu的？
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 是啊
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 你看到的qemu新feature几乎都是RHEL7的新功能啊，lol
<freeflyi1g> lol
<roylez_> freeflyi1g: 老收到招商银行的一个毛张小姐的理财推广短信，你知道哪里有同志网站，我要把她的电话贴上去
<freeflyi1g> roylez_: 你丫别缺德了啊
<roylez_> freeflyi1g: 丫先缺德发广告啊
<freeflyi1g> 忒损了
<roylez_> freeflyi1g: 垃圾短信死全家
<freeflyi1g> 不然人家KPI怎么完成啊
<freeflyi1g> roylez_: 你反正收短信又不要钱
<jiero> freeflyi1g: 和广告一样，烦人。
<jiero> roylez_: 早在15年前，就有人想到了，你什么都逃不了，睁眼闭眼都是广告的时代。
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 还有没有类似 kvm best practice的了
<jiero> roylez_:  Destine 还在发尸体照片。。。
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 那次不是给乃一个18摸的了么？
<chiv>  还是这里人多
<chiv> 我的MONO字体是乱码，有什么办法解决么
<hrzhu> firefox被我玩壞了
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 那个都是几年前的了
<hotea> 早上好
<hotea> 天之道，损有余而补不足
<hrzhu> 今天把firefox升級到21代理就不能用了
<iMadper> hrzhu: 我也刚升级, 还没重启firefox
<iMadper> hrzhu: 我决定先不重启firefox了...
<hrzhu> 網上有帖子說升級到了21 autoproxy不能用
<hrzhu> 我現在的情況是刪掉~/.mozilla重裝firefox 不裝任何插件的情況設置了代理 但是牆外網站就是打不開
<iMadper> hrzhu: 坐等22... 这几天不关机, 不关firefox了
<hrzhu> iMadper: 等到22要很久吧。。 我去網上搜下 不知道是不是firefox的bug
<hrzhu> 我去#firefox問問..
<iMadper> hrzhu: #mozilla
<hrzhu> 但是我覺得不像代理的問題 我掛了全局vpn firefox都打不開牆外網站 太詭異了
<knownbad> hrzhu: 确认了有问题。
<hrzhu> knownbad: 額 是哪裏的問題
<hrzhu> knownbad: 我掛了全局vpn都不能訪問 這點想不通啊
<knownbad> 因为我通常不需要所以没发现。  还是你提了我才发现。 我得看看。
<dk_2013> O:-)
<^k^>  05:12
<stardiviner> 今天我最早，4点就起床了
<iooveyouforever> hello everyone,i just remove the software of tar,but i can not find a way to reinstall it.....please help me...
#ubuntu-cn 2013-05-16
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 我的tar程序被删除了,怎么再重新装回来阿!!!!!! http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=441817 如题............... 统计信息: 发表于 由 沧浪淼客 — 2013-05-16 7:57
<lucky__> 有人会给sd卡做ext分区吗？
<rich1> 早上好啊 k
<imtxc> 早
<kingbo> 早上好
<imtxc> iMadper: 早啊亲爱的
<MeaCulpa> morning
<MeaCulpa> Firefox大升级？
<iGoogle> 昨天就吐槽了的。21
<iGoogle> mytracker需要google play，继续依赖google框架。至今没找到哪里设置google帐号。
<iGoogle> 没google框架的，算android不。
<onlylove> 总算正常了……在家里一直连接重置
<imtxc> onlylove: 昨天看了知春路的一破隔断都要1400
<onlylove> imtxc: 有病吧
<imtxc> 大家知道一到密闭的环境 比如电梯、车厢里  头上就直冒汗 这是什么病 
<imtxc> onlylove: 谁知道 
<iGoogle> 幽闭症
<rich1> 幽闭恐惧症
<imtxc> onlylove: 只有半个窗户，丫告诉我是大窗户单间
<onlylove> imtxc: 你是需要锻炼吧？
<rich1> 典型的恐怖片看多了
<imtxc> onlylove: 不是，我爬楼梯上来没任何问题
<iGoogle> imtxc: 你心理变态了
<imtxc> onlylove: 电梯从1楼到7楼 就满头大汗。。。。
<rich1> 楼梯那没开放的空间
<rich1> 你尿急？
<imtxc> iGoogle: ... 这算病不
<iGoogle> 当然算
<imtxc> 有相应的药物治疗？
<iGoogle> 安神药丸，或者去找小姐。少乱想
<onlylove> imtxc: 一个人和一堆人都这样？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 误御载unity 无法进入桌面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=441832 我用的是12.04，使用时反映很慢就把不用的程序卸载了，不小心把unity卸载了，现在只进入登录界面，怎么办， 统计信息: 发表于 由 haogh4 — 2013-05-16 9:15
<onlylove> 一朋友昨天去楼下买包盐，发现那老板在打儿子，我说犯什么错了，别打了拿包盐给我先…… 那老板说，这个哈麻痹不知道什么时候把我的财神爷换成了奥特曼，我拜了几天才发现。
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/40521/it-is-our-responsibility-to-teach
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 你的代码有教育后人的义务与责任 - 开源中国 OSChina.NET
<iyzsong> =.=
<onlylove> iGoogle: http://www.oschina.net/news/40527/raspberry-pi-camera-module-now-available
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ Raspberry Pi 摄像头模块已经可用 - 开源中国 OSChina.NET
<MeaCulpa> 这开源中国真蛋疼
<MeaCulpa> 丫大家还挨饿呢，还tm教育后人
<rich1> 小姐能当药物治疗病？
<MeaCulpa> "因为这些，我认为，作为程序员关键的一点就是去扩展我们的视野。学习函数式编程，学习各种语言，学习陈述式编程，学习微控制器和界面交互，学习从未听说的所有东西，用编程来教育自己。"
<MeaCulpa> 我擦函数式，陈述式...都去死
<onlylove> http://item.jd.com/811030.html
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 【联想U310-IFI】联想（Lenovo）U310-IFI 13.3英寸超极本（i5-3317U 4G 500G 24G固态硬盘 蓝牙 Win8）暮光灰【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<onlylove> 联想真小气，24G固态
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 实际上人从国外文章翻译的
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 到瓷器不实用
<onlylove> http://item.jd.com/846676.html
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 【华硕S46CB】华硕（ASUS） S46CB 14英寸超极本 （i5-3317U 4G 500G+24G SSD GT740M 2G独显 D刻 Win8 黑色）【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<onlylove> 带光驱的超级本……华硕……
<archl> 好孩子们
<onlylove> archl: 叔叔好
<rich1>  华为手机怎么样啊质量谢谢
<archl> onlylove: 好孩子，看起来比我都年长叔叔担心啊。
<archl> lol
<onlylove> http://img30.360buyimg.com/jgsq-productsoa/g5/M02/12/1E/rBEIC0_09jcIAAAAAAI_AhOYjcsAADtEgOx-gIAAj8a413.png
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 呵呵
<onlylove> 联想这货怎么个拆法
<^k^> 新 编译或打包 • 请教高手，编译内核时的压缩选项会影响到启动完毕后使用系统时的性能和资源占用吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=441833 我看上面的说明是说压缩速度影响编译速度，解压速度影响启动速度，却没有提到启动完成后的影响。 请高手指点一下，这个压缩选项对于启动完成后使用系统的性
<^k^> 能和资源占用有什么不同的影响吗？ 统计信息: 发表 …
<vipzrx> ubuntu
<vipzrx> 下 怎么用pidgin 挂QQ
<iMadper> vipzrx: git clone lwqq
<iMadper> vipzrx: https://github.com/xiehuc/pidgin-lwqq
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ ti: xiehuc/pidgin-lwqq · GitHub
<vipzrx> iMadper:  谢谢 刚才google 出了和你一样的结果
<freeflyi1g> iMadper: 有个uqq
<vipzrx> iMadper: 你很活跃
<iMadper> freeflyi1g: uqq? 我去查查.
<freeflyi1g> https://github.com/ginuerzh/uqq#__sid=0
<^k^> freeflyi1g ⇪ ti: ginuerzh/uqq · GitHub
<iMadper> freeflyi1g: 哦, 看到过了. 
<iMadper> freeflyi1g: 给贵ubuntu phone用的...
<iMadper> freeflyi1g: 那天我想申请个免费的firefox os的手机的. 结果人家送完了... ToT
<onlylove> http://ideapad.it168.com/thread-2124437-1-1.html
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 联想U310拆机教程 联想超极本U310拆机图 全球首发_联想U310、U410论坛
<imtxc> onlylove: 是只要有另外的别人就这样
<imtxc> iMadper: webqq 协议不是又改了么，最近lwqq稳定不能
<onlylove> imtxc: 你要不要找个医生看看……虽然我不知道你应该找谁，不过，应该是神经科医生吧
<iMadper> imtxc: 你啥版本的lwqq? 我这里很好用呀.
<freeflyi1g> iMadper: 那就搞 ubuntu phone吧
<iMadper> freeflyi1g: 不送呀...
<imtxc> iMadper: 就 xiehuc 的 pidgin 这个插件，最近几天丢消息现象严重
<iMadper> freeflyi1g: mozilla那时免费给...
<iMadper> imtxc: 0.1e-2
<imtxc> iMadper: 我 pull 一下看看
<iMadper> webqq, 我直接用网页版本, 也是各种丢消息. imtxc .
 * imtxc qq 丢消息会出人命啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 同感. 但是, 身边的妹子都在用qq, 放不下.
<imtxc> en
<roylez_> iMadper: 帽子
<roylez_> freeflyi1g: 帽子
<imtxc> freeflyi1g: 贵司不是要做国家OS了么，跟腾讯合作下吧。。。。
 * imtxc 有人不会是还记仇呢吧。
<MeaCulpa> 自从MSN挫了，QQ要变成企业见联系软件
<roylez_> 别惹无良城管啊
<MeaCulpa> 中国人不喜欢发email
<imtxc> 要是 ubuntu 里面有靠谱的qq了，我也不等滚动升级什么的了，叫乌帮拓我也就认了，果断换ubuntu
<roylez_> 不喜欢email，喜欢即时通讯，说白了就是没礼貌
<MeaCulpa> 怕拦责
<roylez_> 各种猥琐
<MeaCulpa> 我国人怕揽责，就怕email这种白纸黑字
<ikk->  VBOX + deepin_xp
<MeaCulpa> 所以啥ERP啥的在我国很好卖
<imtxc> roylez_: im 跟礼貌有关系？
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 当然有
<MeaCulpa> im 没礼貌
<iMadper> imtxc: 不给别人思考的时间.
<MeaCulpa> im 就是用来忽悠的
<freeflyi1g> roylez_: 找 iMadper 
<roylez_> iMadper: 帽子
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: http://www.google.com/wallet/send-money/
<^k^> roylez_ ⇪ ti: Google Wallet 
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: iMadper 那如果只是打发时间和交流感情什么的呢，用什么
<iMadper> ... ... 为何都要把难题留给我呢... ... 人生呀...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 电子邮件能夹钱了
<iMadper> imtxc: 用带视频的. 
<imtxc> iMadper: 就给主席帽子啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 视频 或者电话，不是更给别人没有思考的时间么，说话停顿3秒很尴尬。。
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 在手机的drivedroid里放了systemrescuecd，我随时随地无敌了
<imtxc> iMadper: 你有帽子不给大家分  你做城管有乐趣么
<iMadper> imtxc: 要交流情感, 你还要管这个?!?!
<iMadper> imtxc: 城管有乐趣?
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 手机里...
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 那随便用啥
<imtxc> iMadper: 分给大家玩啊
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 要是linux能装在手机内存卡里就好了
<MeaCulpa> 帽帽RHEL的自家起网卡命令是啥
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: ifconfig up?
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 这是通用的...不知道帽帽有没有包了，带服务依赖的那种
 * MeaCulpa 帽帽的存在让我在职场不敢说我用过Linux
<imtxc> Google I/O 毛新设备都没发布？
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts 什么的么
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 大概吧
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 这里应该是配置之类
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: lol
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 反正有了帽帽这种, 万一有个面试啥的，我真不敢说我用Linux
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 阿三之类随便一问就倒了
<imtxc> ....... 这
<imtxc> 打倒
<imtxc> iMadper: 最近有什么好玩的玩意么
<hrzhu> mozilla官網也被牆了?
<hrzhu> 官網首頁能打開 這個頁面打不開https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/dictionaries/
<^k^> hrzhu ⇪ ti: Dictionaries & Language Packs :: Add-ons for Firefox
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • awesome下无声的最新问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=441834 当使用VLC播放时提示了错误： Audio output failed: The audio device "default" could not be used: Connection refused. 求具体解决办法 统计信息: 发表于 由 slimbloody — 2013-05-16 9:54
<hrzhu> 整個https://addons.mozilla.org/不翻牆都打不開
<^k^> hrzhu ⇪ t: Add-ons for Firefox
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 帽帽的存在如此恐怖？
<imtxc_away> onlylove: 你最终租了哪里
<onlylove> imtxc_away: 没啊，还在老地方
<imtxc_away> ……
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 关于帽帽，就知道一个setup
<onlylove> imtxc_away: 没办法……变数太多了……本来……唉，不说了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Bloomberg终端机果然不干净...
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=34734
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ t: Solidot | 中国变味的远程办公
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 什么高档货
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: huh, 远程办公
<MeaCulpa> 我擦我单位像菜市场
<onlylove> 菜市场……那不是吵闹的要死
 * gfrog 我擦，这几天外头天天凤凰传奇啊，这是要闹哪样？！
<yunfan_> Google Compute Engine is now open to all
<imtxc> gfrog: iMadper 的办法，搞线阵列
<gfrog> imtxc: hahh?
<imtxc> gfrog: 或者自己戴耳塞
<vipzrx> pidgin的irc中怎么自动登录到#ubuntu-cn
<imtxc> gfrog: 或者想办法让自己爱上凤凰传奇
<gfrog> imtxc: ...
<ikk-> vipzrx: 右键，选择
<imtxc> gfrog: 看我，买一送二，一下子三个解决方案
<vipzrx> ikk-: 怎么右键？
<imtxc> 附加方案，给城管打个电话吧。。。
<ikk-> vipzrx: 左边，频道名，右键
<onlylove> gfrog: 你可以搞玖月奇迹
<vipzrx> 还是不会
<iGoogle> vipzrx: 是收藏，然后编辑，点选自动。大概
<iGoogle> gfrog: 以前碰到这事情，直接冲过去。
<imtxc> onlylove: 放星光大道全集多好，那个节目唯一比的就是谁的音高吧？
<onlylove> imtxc: 玖月奇迹是两个人呢，凤凰传奇？那就一个人在唱好吧
 * gfrog 大连话又立功了。 http://tv.sohu.com/20130515/n375964076.shtml
<vipzrx> iGoogle:  成功了
<vipzrx> 谢谢
<iGoogle> onlylove: ti的pdf，真是猪写的啊。连pin assignment都不完整。
<imtxc> gfrog: 倒鸭子好
<onlylove> iGoogle: 你可以自己试试……
<gfrog> imtxc: 乃说香港那只？
<gfrog> imtxc: 倒了乃还说好？
<onlylove> iGoogle: 反正layout我不能要来给你……
<iGoogle> onlylove: 把ti的某文档小组的工资，都给我？
<onlylove> iGoogle: 不过，你用的啥片子的？我给你问下
<onlylove> iGoogle: 如果不在这个OFFICE研发的那就没法了
<iGoogle> 这不需要。又不是没电话。只是这样的pdf，迟早吓跑客服的。
<onlylove> iGoogle: 我在这边没见研发
<onlylove> iGoogle: 哦，不是没见研发，是没见写文档的
<imtxc> ...........
<imtxc> gfrog: 记得有个大连话的倒鸭子的录音
<knightmade> hi
<knightmade> 有人吗/
<^k^> knightmade:点点点.  11:11 
<knightmade> 呵呵
<knightmade> 有人熟悉 ldap /slapd 吗？
 * gfrog 今早看到的段子： 在香港，突然一人高喊：快看倒鸭子，于是大家一起围观倒掉的鸭子，只有某个来自大连的旅行团注视着路边台阶。 cc imtxc 
<imtxc> .....................
<knightmade> 想请教一下怎么修改 /etc/ldap/slapd.d下的配置啊？
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu12.10安装后有线连接用不了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=441835 win7下安装ubuntu12.10，安装后ubuntu有线连接用不了，有时是才开机能用几分钟有线连接，之后就不行了，求指导 统计信息: 发表于 由 a20092173 — 2013-05-16 11:00
<yunfan_> http://www.shejipi.com/17179.html  MeaCulpa roylez iGoogle 考虑下
<imtxc> gfrog: 有时候听着大连话比天津话还哏
<imtxc> gfrog: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/68bf1523jw1e4o7q3g8ylj20c80icmz4.jpg 这个？ 哈哈
<lpy> 早～ 好久不上irc了
<imtxc> kves: 大佬
<imtxc> kves: 给个帽子玩吧
<kves> imtxc, 这是一个非常原始的想法。  11:24 
 * imtxc || 我被涮了？
<iGoogle> 手机软件偷窥短信，估计是zf支持的后门。 nnnnd
<iGoogle> 现在的女人，还需要穿衣服。 MeaCulpa http://imagebin.org/257808
<iGoogle> 以后估计不要了
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-41-generic #66-Ubuntu SMP Thu Apr 25 03:28:09 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS ruby 2.1.0dev (2013-05-03 trunk 40564) [i686-linux] 
<imtxc> iGoogle: 讨厌，好图不fw我
<lpy> 。。。
<iGoogle> imtxc: .
<iGoogle> 酷胖才喜欢原始的
<yunfan_> iGoogle: 那你咋不 at 我？
<imtxc> 看来以后有好图得 AOE
<iGoogle> 你，保持纯洁吧。
<hulu> sudo chroot /root
<hulu> chroot: failed to run command ‘/bin/bash’: No such file or directory
<hulu> chroot 如何用？
<hulu> 谁了解
<onlylove> hulu: man chroot
<onlylove> hulu: 男人了解
<hulu> onlylove: 手册我看过了
<hulu> onlylove: 能不能直接提示
<onlylove> hulu: 看过了，和看明白了，是两个概念，谢谢
<onlylove> hulu: 如果可能，请用bootstrap装一次系统，或者装一次gentoo
<yunfan_> 保你马了个彼得格林斯潘多拉普拉多的纯洁
<knightmade> ldapmodify -D "cn=admin,olcDatabase={1}hdb,cn=config" -W -x -f k.ldif => ldap_bind: Invalid credentials (49)
<knightmade> 有人知道怎么解决吗？
<hulu> onlylove: 我的命令有什么问题么？
<knightmade> ????
<knightmade> HELP ME!
<knightmade> 帮帮我啊！快郁闷死了！
<hulu> onlylove: 我找到问题了
<hulu> onlylove: 谢谢
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • win8装ubuntu12.04出错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=441838 我的是win8 64位系统，之前用光盘还有U盘装双系统都出错了，把系统还原以后，用wubi装，还出现错误，错误是 文件丢失或错误 \ubuntu\winboot\wubildr.mbr 0xc000007b 有哪位大神指导一下 统计信息: 发表于 由 kobemiller — 2013-05-16 11:27
<onlylove> 手册都没看明白……
<imtxc> onlylove: http://bj.58.com/zufang/12992242190593x.shtml
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ 【图】不看后悔(个人直租)清上园 都市公寓 安宁庄前街车站旁 - 海淀北航租房 - 北京58同城
<imtxc> onlylove: 这价钱 是真的么
<onlylove> imtxc: 我觉得就是个大隔断
<onlylove> imtxc: https://www.google.com/search?q=15801683918&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ t: 15801683918 - Google 搜索
<imtxc> onlylove: 或许是那种说的 公寓式单间
<hulu> 在这里问问题很少得到答案
<airead> hulu, 嗯
<airead> 没事到这里看看，然后就会发现自己的人生很操蛋
<onlylove> 好像没人说过这里是负责解答问题的
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 十万火急，急急急急！安装Ubuntu系统到时候选错分区把原有win7系统弄没了怎么恢复? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=441840 我使用U盘安装的，安装到分区的时候有三项选择，1是win7与现在要安装到系统共存，2是单独安装删除原有系统，3是其他选项，可以自己分区，也就就是手动分区！
<^k^> 我选择手动分区这一项之后，进入到选择分区创建分区 …
<iMadper> hulu: 正常, 没有任何有有责任回复你的问题. 
<hulu> iMadper: 技术气氛不浓厚
<iMadper> hulu: 正常. 不过我问一些脚本的问题, 通常都有人回答我. 
<hulu> 我提的问题几天了，还没有人回答
<iMadper> hulu: 不是所有的问题, 都有人会解答的... 别抱怨了, 孩子
<imtxc> hulu: 有些问题可能有人不知道吧
<airead> hulu, 其实也分人的， iMadper 大大问的问题都会有人说两句的
<imtxc> hulu: 你看，我就经常问“哪里下的种子质量好啊”， “哪里有适合我的片下载啊” 什么的问题，都有很高回复率的
<iMadper> imtxc: 就是不知道呀. 
<kingbo> 脸熟才行吧
<iMadper> airead: 别黑我呀...
<iMadper> hulu: 你回答别人很多问题了吗?
<airead> iMadper, 哦呵呵
<iMadper> airead: 我多次在这里求内推求带走无果...
<kingbo> 呀咪嗲
<airead> iMadper, 那不叫问题，那叫生活
<iMadper> airead: O_p
<kingbo> 什么是呀咪嗲
<^k^> kingbo: define:呀咪 http://g.cn Yummy's呀咪氏---就是好吃! 1931 likes · 0 talking about this.
<kingbo> ^k^: 什么啊
<kingbo> 点
<^k^> kingbo, 你困惑吗？  12:22 
<imtxc> kingbo: hulu 看到了没，这种问题都有人回答的，虽然可能不是你想要的
<imtxc> hulu: 要注意话题
<kingbo> ^k^: 察，不是一般的困惑
<^k^> kingbo, 是举手举行一个象征性的姿态为人类吗？  12:23 
<airead> 什么是牙卖蝶
<^k^> airead: define:牙卖 http://g.cn 2012年10月30日 ... 点击：277 | 回复：6 瑞风M5论坛 > 和畅有KYB减震货绞牙卖吗？？？？？？？ 只看 楼主; 修改帖子. 分享. 回复 · 瑞风M5论坛 > 和畅有KYB减震货绞 ...
<kingbo> airead: 这货在这不流行啊
<airead> ^k^, 你最近长大了啊？
<^k^> airead, 感谢您的信息。  12:24 
<airead> kingbo, ^k^ 跟你交流的挺顺利的说
<airead> ^k^, 啥时候长的？
<^k^> airead, 你很生气吗？  12:25 
<kingbo> 什么是airead
<kingbo> 呃
<^k^> kingbo: define:airea http://g.cn All India Rice Exporters Association (AIREA) is the only recognized apex body of Indian rice exporters worldwide. The organisation is consulted not only by the ...
<airead> ^k^, 很高兴啊
<airead> 什么是kingbo
<^k^> airead, 我很高兴happyyou're不明身份的人。  12:26 
<airead> ^k^, 你现在的版本是多少？
<iMadper> ^k^: --version
<^k^> airead, 这是你的意见。  12:26 
<^k^> iMadper, 这是@软件Z（Pandorabots）。  12:27 
<kingbo> airead: 呃，我可是黑户，什么都可以干的
<airead> 什么是黑户
<^k^> airead: define:黑 http://g.cn 基本信息黑，拼音hēi（当姓氏时，读hè） 英文：black 郑码：LKBU，U：9ED1，GBK： BADA 笔画数：12，部首：黑，笔顺编号：254312114444 英音：[bl&aelig;k] ...
<iMadper> 什么是黑户户
<airead> ^k^, 你有BUG了，接收信息不完整哟？
<^k^> iMadper: define:黑户 http://g.cn 黑户是指在中华人民共和国户籍制度下没有获得有效户籍登记的中华人民共和国 公民。由于没有户籍，造成公民在教育、就业、结婚等方面基本权利的丧失。根据第六 次 ...
<iMadper> airead: 我这才是正确用法, 懂?
<iMadper> lol~
<airead> 什么是牙卖蝶蝶
<^k^> airead: define:牙卖蝶 http://g.cn 2013年3月2日 ... 牙卖蝶的个人资料,多玩游戏论坛. ... 牙卖蝶(UID: 6597557). 邮箱状态已验证; 视频 认证未认证; 统计信息好友数0 |回帖数1 | 主题数1. 真实姓名只嫁7 ...
<airead> 什么是番茄鸡蛋盖饭饭
<^k^> airead: define:番茄鸡蛋盖饭 http://g.cn 2011年7月9日 ... 番茄鸡蛋盖饭，其实只不过是番茄炒蛋换一种说法而已。最终还是要先做出番茄炒蛋 ，管你是直接盖饭，还是盖粥的。不过也正是这样，复杂的是一 ...
<kingbo> 午觉了!下午还得干点工资出来。。。。
<airead> ^k^ 让人不得不用叠字卖萌 ...
<^k^> airead, 人类并不总是犯错。  12:30 
<airead> ^k^, 你是谁？
<^k^> airead, 我要努力@。  12:31 
<airead> ^k^, 我是谁？
<airead> ^k^, 再见
<^k^> airead, 你有很多的恐惧吗？  12:32 
<airead> ^k^, 你妹啊
<^k^> airead, 我会考虑周密。  12:33 
<hulu> 希望这里的技术气氛能浓厚些
<hulu> imtxc: 那都是闲聊
 * hulu 每天遇到许多问题
 * hulu 推荐 torrentz
 * hulu 已经很久没有下载片子了
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • ubuntu下有没有各种编解码工具 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=441843 如URL编辑码，Base64编解码，MD5加密等等诸如此类的编解码，要支持中文的，比如URL解码字符中含中文的要直接能显示出中文来。有木有有木有？？不想每次都开浏览器相关的网页应用 统计信息: 发表于 由 NewUserFF — 2013-05-16 12:39
<iMadper> hulu: 这不是你希望就有用的, 你能做到的, 最多也就是你多在这里回答技术问题. 要不你给自己弄个counter, 每回答一个有意义的记下来. 
<hulu> iMadper: 。。。
<yunfan_> imtxc: 最好看下具体地址 许多租房的说临近 是很忽悠的 另外还有骗子用假房源忽悠你去他们那 然后再跟你说租出去了
<archl> yunfan_: 晕
<yunfan_> archl 帝都的骗子比河南还多
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • iron-bin到底算个什么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=441844 RT 统计信息: 发表于 由 shuizhongyu — 2013-05-16 4:55
<yunfan_> http://www.ftchinese.com/story/001045011  注意里面的 网络技术工程师
<^k^> yunfan_ ... ⇪ 你每天工作几小时？ - 评论 - FT中文网
<onlylove> yunfan_: 你就别黑河南人了，河南的骗子都跑帝都来了
<yunfan_> onlylove: 我只是拿客观数据说话 我是安徽的 谈不上歧视河南人 另外帝都骗子多半是东北的 
<imtxc> yunfan_: 刚看了间房子 好贵啊都 次卧1800
<yunfan_> imtxc: 哪里？
<imtxc> yunfan_: 北向的采光差点的也要1500 还没空调NND，这是疯了？ 知春路 qq微薄对面
<yunfan_> imtxc: 知春路这个算便宜的了 你来双井看看
<imtxc> onlylove: yunfan_ 中介费一般什么价钱啊  他说要一个月的
<yunfan_> imtxc: 没空调好 一个月省300 你租半年的钱都足够你自己买个空调了 产权还是你的
<onlylove> imtxc: 一般一个月房租
<yunfan_> imtxc: 他说是一个月 不过很少有人照付 一般都谈一谈 压一点
<imtxc> yunfan_: 看来住近是没希望了
<yunfan_> 另外 如果是3k5以上 一般是房东付
<onlylove> yunfan_: 双井很贵么
<yunfan_> imtxc: 在帝都你还是别指望了
<iMadper> 2k5, 在我家附近租一个两居. 多好
<yunfan_> onlylove: 7k便宜不？
<iMadper> 然后找个漂亮妹子合租. 不贵的
<iMadper> 总比隔断好. 
<imtxc> iMadper: 你家附近次卧多少钱
<onlylove> yunfan_: 7k……疯了……什么条件
<iMadper> imtxc: 不知道, 没注意.
<iMadper> imtxc: 以前出地铁, 各种小广告~
 * imtxc sigh
<imtxc> 真是是非之地啊
<imtxc> 有漂亮妹子合租2k5也就认了
<yunfan_> onlylove: 这有什么 愿打愿挨 帝都的房价在我老家人看来何尝不是疯了
<freeflyi1g> yunfan_: 你老家也有 7-8k的
<imtxc> yunfan_: 租房的价格都够我家里还房贷的了。。。
 * iMadper 一群土豪在谈房子... 等我一会儿戴上帽子, 把你们都给t了! 我最见不得别人比我混的好了!
<imtxc> iMadper: 滚粗
<imtxc> iMadper: 一租房就讨厌你们，太黑了
<iMadper> imtxc: 扯淡, 我也要租房了.
<iMadper> imtxc: 我也要租房的, 懂?!
<roylez> freeflyi1g: 帽子
<imtxc>  /mode +o roylez 
 * imtxc roylez mode +o by imtxc
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 【求助】chrome或chromium都访问不了HTTPS http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=441846 比如说，http://www.csdn.net/可以访问，但登陆时跳转的https://passport.csdn.net/account/login无法访问。 机器上装的firefox可以访问。 另外通过流览器访问ftp://www.ppurl.com/u/98/4406598/4406598.8414310984.pdf也下载不了文件；webqq也不能
<imtxc> roylez: 恭喜
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) imtxc
<imtxc> roylez: 给我也加个圈儿吧
<imtxc> hah 
<imtxc> roylez: 赞 好人
<yunfan_> freeflyi1g: 有个p 我那房子买的时候是3k 最近才涨到4k-5k
<imtxc> …… 什么情况？
<roylez> yunfan_: 下个月跌倒250？
<yunfan_> roylez: 那倒是不错
<roylez> yunfan_: 土豪啊
<iMadper> 马上就跌, 跌破1k
<imtxc> iMadper_NTR: 是不是乃把我的帽子去了
<yunfan_> roylez: 豪你妈了个彼得格林斯潘多拉魔盒
<lpy> iMadper_NTR: 早啊少年。。。
<lpy> iMadper_NTR: 你这名字。。。
<imtxc> yunfan_: 赞
<yunfan_> google compute engine开放了
<yunfan_> 大家可以申请个玩玩
<imtxc> 打听一下大家的房租现在多少钱 yunfan_ onlylove 
<onlylove> imtxc: 1200，打算找900左右合租
<yunfan_> imtxc: 1k9
<yunfan_> 划不来 下个月到期重新找
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 请教各位前辈一个ubuntu 13.4版本系统字体设置问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=441848 用windows那么多年，感觉ubuntu 13.4系统默认字体不如微软雅黑看着舒服，所以就到win7系统里把微软雅黑字体复制过来到主文件夹安装好了，但在系统设置里找了半天也没找到关于字体设置的选项
<imtxc> yunfan_: 这个是挺贵啊 1k9 的话，第一次要将近1W
<iMadper_NTR> lpy: 早. 
<yunfan_> imtxc: 什么第一次？
<yunfan_> 第一次押1付3
<imtxc> yunfan_: 恩啊 还有一个月中介 在有什么卫生费等等 
<yunfan_> imtxc: 我在豆瓣租房小组抓的信息 是2房东 无中介费
<hulu> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/styles/ubuntu/template/skills.js
<hulu> 谁在维护这个
<imtxc> yunfan_: 共享一下。。。。
<yunfan_> imtxc: 直接写了个脚本去抓的
<yunfan_> imtxc: 关键是 这跟脚本没关系 脚本只是省人力而已 
<yunfan_> hulu: 名字叫skills 好奇怪 叫tips才对
<hulu> yunfan_: 好像好久没有变化了
<yunfan_> 静态的嘛
<hulu> yunfan_: 论坛没有人管理么？
<yunfan_> hulu: 这个要问c记的人 cc freeflyi1g 
<hulu> yunfan_: 哦
<ubu518> 有朋友在吗
<ubu518> 我很是郁闷啊
<ubu518> 想用uｂｕｎｔｕ搞个资料库
<ubu518> 怎么搞啊
<ubu518> 怎么没有人啊
<gebjgd> 菲律宾又搞台湾了？
<yunfan_> 没有就没有嘛 这里人存在又不是为了服务你的
<yunfan_> gebjgd: 你们实验室是生物的还是物理的？
<gebjgd> yunfan_, 我不在实验室
<freeflyi1g> yunfan_: 你去屯溪看看
<gebjgd> 正当全国网民都在义愤填膺的声讨禽兽校长带6名幼女开房的时候，却从海南警方和央视传出惊人的消息，原来不是校长带幼女开房，而是幼女带校长开房，校长是好同志呵。央视今天引述海南警方的声明指出：6名女生一开始在一起，8日中午，一名女生电话一所小学陈姓校长，该校长给女生1000元后离开，9点，女生又叫来陈姓校长一起唱歌喝
<gebjgd> 酒，2名女生自己联系当地一家政府单位冯姓员工。随后一起开房……法医称未发现性行为。（央视5月14日）
<imtxc> yunfan_: 发现豆瓣上大部分是找女室友的 我了个去 男的租房都受歧视么
<yunfan_> freeflyi1g: 我房子就在屯溪 江南新村 大佬
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 那人的ocr3500貌似还没卖掉
<yunfan_> imtxc: 是这样 去年就这样了 
<freeflyi1g> yunfan_: 我当年1.9k买的，现在都7-8k了
<yunfan_> imtxc: 1, 女的自然找女的租 男的还找女的住; 2, 宣称者众 隧愿者寡; 3, 豆瓣嘛
<yunfan_> freeflyi1g: 你在屯溪买的？
<freeflyi1g> yunfan_: 合肥
<yunfan_> freeflyi1g: 合肥干屯溪啥事啊？ 你这神逻辑
<freeflyi1g> yunfan_: 屯溪肯定有7-8k的啊
<onlylove> hulu: 论坛没人管理麻烦了，你每天半夜看看那些被盗号发广告的
<yunfan_> freeflyi1g: 没有可比性 照你这逻辑 深圳30年前还是个鱼村 现在这么大城市了 那屯溪30年前已经是个城市了 现在岂不是要跟曼哈顿一样了？
<onlylove> 一只四处漂泊的老鼠在佛塔顶上安了家，每当善男信女烧香叩头的时候，老鼠心中就讥笑人类。一天，老鼠被一只饿极了的猫逮住，老鼠说：你不能吃我！你应该向我跪拜！我代表着佛！野猫讥讽道：人们向你跪拜，只是因为你所占的位置，不是因为你。
<hulu> onlylove: 哦
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 豆瓣无节操。
<imtxc> yunfan_: http://360.io/5MA8eF 居然有人出租房发这种照片
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ May 13 2013 by leithian wang
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 很不错啊。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 任何图片传上去都有这种效果吗？
<freeflyi1g> imtxc: 又是屌丝码农干的吧
<yunfan_> imtxc: 居然有 360.io
<alvin_rxg> Title: 360 Panorama - Realtime panorama creation from Occipital (@ occipital.com *FROM* 360.io)
<yunfan_> freeflyi1g: 想不到你居然混合肥 
<yunfan_> 我很讨厌合肥
<yunfan_> imtxc: 这个很不错啊 以后租房就应该发这种
<freeflyi1g> yunfan_: 合肥挺好的
<imtxc> yunfan_: 这种是用什么拍的
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] http://occipital.com/360/app
<^k^> UbuntuTalk[啊呜虫] ... ⇪ 360 Panorama - Realtime panorama creation from Occipital
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 用这个拍的。
<rich1> 请问gnome 有Windows版的吗谢谢
<yunfan_> freeflyi1g: 合肥的好 是建立在吸收我们这些安徽其他地区的资金基础上的
<yunfan_> 我好像在安徽各个地区的贴吧里都看到对合肥的不满 不是只有我一个
<yunfan_> imtxc: 合成而已 iphone anddroid都有应用干这个
<imtxc> o
<yunfan_> imtxc: 就是连续转着拍好多张 然后用技术拼接 
<yunfan_> imtxc: 对了 看到个租房性价比特别高 或者房子特别好的时候 千万记得先搜索下那个手机号码 
<imtxc> yunfan_: 恩，性价比太高的干脆不看 肯定假的
<blue0125> =.= 一看就是过来人 。有经验了。。
<airead> yunfan_, 不搜的话会被怎么坑？
<imtxc> airead: 至少让你白跑一趟
<airead> imtxc, 这个可以想像到了
<abinez> adam8157: momo
<abinez> 还没吃午饭呢
<abinez> 肚子不饿
<rich1> 神仙
<abinez> alvin_rxg: 在啊
<abinez> rich1: 不是神仙，是早上睡到11点才起来找吃的
<abinez> 所以现在还不觉得肚子饿
<abinez> 昨晚折腾了一个晚上
<yunfan_> airead: 一般来说 有两种情况
<rich1> 典型的it宅男生活谋士
<yunfan_> 1种是等你到了 联系他 他说房子租出去了 
<yunfan_> 然后给你推荐其他的房子
<abinez> iGoogle: 在干嘛？
<airead> yunfan_, 另一种？
<yunfan_> 另一种是你电话联系的时候 他假作关心说那房子太奢侈 
<yunfan_> 然后说有更适合你的另外一种
<abinez> 你弄过无线路由器的WDS么？
<yunfan_> 又便宜 又适合你 
<airead> yunfan_, 哦，了然
<abinez> iGoogle: 你弄过WDS 么？
<yunfan_> 我有一回说我就喜欢那房子 然后 那人还极力要纠正 最后只好说租出去了
<airead> yunfan_, 你玩他的吧 :)
<yunfan_> airead: 后一种相对好一点 前一种最可恨 浪费你时间
<abinez> yunfan_: llll
<yunfan_> airead: 没有 我那时候真想租那个
<yunfan_> 结果是耍我 tnnd
<abinez> 咋的，继续找合适的房子
<yunfan_> 所以 现在看来 付中介费才是王道
<abinez> 那种house
<yunfan_> 不过帝都的中介费似乎太黑 我问我哥哥 他在魔都 就给中介一半的钱  而且中介还帮他压价
<yunfan_> 那个才真是商业
<abinez> yunfan_: 那你干脆去魔都啊
<yunfan_> airead: imtxc 还有 几家中介可以绕行 比如中天置地
<yunfan_> 碰到此类 就自动skip
<airead> yunfan_, 还有呢，最近可能要考虑换房子了
<yunfan_> 想收集下这类黑中介的名字 做个歌谣应该很好玩
<yunfan_> airead: 我也要换 等我周末试试看收集下
<airead> yunfan_, 您都是用高科技收集的吧
<yunfan_> airead: 没 如果用百度也算高科技的话就是
<yunfan_> 我只不过好奇心重 喜欢花时间在这种无聊事上
<yunfan_> airead: 我豆瓣上还有个相册 专门截图那些骗子号码的搜索页结果
<airead> yunfan_, So, 你知道的也多点
<airead> yunfan_, 能看么？
<yunfan_> airead: http://www.douban.com/photos/album/73564784/  租到房子了 事业就没继续了
<^k^> yunfan_ ... ⇪ 山越野人的相册-一些怀疑
<yunfan_> 应该考虑做个网站弄这种事
<airead> yunfan_, 你头像照的很有创意
<gebjgd> abinez, 搞基就有房子了
<yunfan_> airead: 嗯哼
<yunfan_> 我想就弄这么个简单的网站 就是截图+圈点+tag
<onlylove> yunfan_: 那个flickr还是啥的，还有国内模仿的花瓣？
<yunfan_> onlylove: pinterest?
<yunfan_> 国内模仿的是鲜花网吧
<onlylove> http://huaban.com/about/goodies/
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 采集工具 -花瓣网
<onlylove> http://huabanwang.diandian.com/
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 花瓣网
<onlylove> 然后我不知道这个是啥
<yunfan_> onlylove: 不错 我曾经想要弄个这种的
<yunfan_> 不过我比他多了个创意 既然他有这个形式了 我那个创意不能说
 * imtxc 被严重歧视了
<imtxc> 租房行业性别歧视这么严重呢。。。
<imtxc> yunfan_: 中午特好玩，去看房子的时候，里面有一间住个女孩，然后好像她妈过来帮她搬东西，然后就一直念叨，别让男生住进来啊，怎么看房子来的是男孩啊。。。
<imtxc> 过几年她就该念叨，快来个男孩合租啊。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 233~
<yunfan_> imtxc: 不见得 也有可能是女的特喜欢去找合租 
<zdc> 大家好，用了一下gnome3扩展，挺好的，如果默认就安装成现在这样子就好了，有任务栏，下拉菜单dock
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/question/102469_110962
<onlylove> 笑翻了
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ t: 电脑装了ubuntu 不想用了 格式化磁盘 出现错误 怎么办 - 开源中国 OSChina.NET
<yunfan_> imtxc: 还有 其实许多人的gender filter is not that solid, 所以你可以考虑下联系她看看 说不定就改主意了 
<yunfan_> 但是要注意防骗
<imtxc> yunfan_: 好吧
<abinez> imtxc: 
<abinez> IM
<abinez> imtxc: 你弄过WDS没？
<onlylove> yunfan_: 咋还用鸟语讲的
<yunfan_> onlylove: 天天看英文文档 just follow the mind
<onlylove> yunfan_: 完了，再过两天要不会讲中文了，整个人傻了
<yunfan_> onlylove: 那又怎样呢
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 乃不是不想要了么？
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 站短问问他能不能刀
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 你能接受多少钱？
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 1600-1700
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 真心够呛
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 7折规律啊叔儿
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 除非成色很渣或者是你好机油。
<abinez> http://www.poseidonresorts.com/、
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ Poseidon Undersea Resorts
<bgmall> quit
<blue0125_> 1
<blue0125> 2
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • 求助点关于wine的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=441851 今天在ubuntu软件中心，安装了Wine Windows 程序加载器，但是安装完后，在dash中找不到这个程序，这是怎么回事？查看ubuntu软件中心，发现显示的是已安装啊。 统计信息: 发表于 由 the tears of vampire — 2013-05-16 15:21
<abinez> 牛人
<abinez> 牛人来了
<abinez> http://baike.baidu.com/view/10288970.htm?fromId=10289117
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ 桑达尔·皮查伊_百度百科
<abinez> 据报道，皮查伊对谷歌非常重要，谷歌为了阻止皮查伊进入Twitter，付给他5000万美元，尽管此报道一直未被证实。
<onlylove> http://news.qq.com/a/20130516/000772.htm
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 河南弑父杀姐疑犯数次雇凶被骗 网友收钱后消失_新闻_腾讯网
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: http://www.dongfanghong.com.cn/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=287770&pid=3101080&page=1&extra=page%3D1#pid3101080
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 这个如何
<^k^> freeflyi1g ... ⇪ 出一老款UT手变入门铝架公路车，价格1600 - 东方红车友二手交易区 - 东方红自行车论坛 - Powered by Discuz!
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: UT手变？ 这么便宜？
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 能收不
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 不知道啊，看着不靠谱
<freeflyi1g> 哦
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 太旧了，不知道这些老家伙还能挺多久。
 * adam8157 好险, 发了个错误的patch还被接受了, 赶紧发v2修正....
<abinez> adam8157: ？？？
<roylez> adam8157: 你简直是炸弹啊
<adam8157> roylez: =,=
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<palomino|working> ......
 * palomino|working slaps roylez 
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<adam8157> roylez: shadowsocks 赛高啊
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐你用啥
<roylez> adam8157: smartwool
<adam8157> roylez: 你用pop3 还是 imap?
<onlylove> http://news.ifeng.com/gundong/detail_2013_05/16/25348546_0.shtml
<roylez> adam8157: imap
<adam8157> roylez: 配procmail不?
<roylez> adam8157: 有
<adam8157> roylez: 我不是在说袜子...
<roylez> adam8157: procmail + bogofilter
<adam8157> roylez: 你不用offlineimap?
<roylez> adam8157: 用
<adam8157> roylez: 呃 怎么配的... 一封信流程是咋样
<roylez> adam8157: 邮件 offlineimap 收下来 -> procmail -> bogofilter 垃圾到了spam，其他到inbox
<adam8157> roylez: oh 你都是扔inbox啊? 不是procmail分发文件夹再sync回去?
<adam8157> roylez: oh 我明白了, 你offlineimap里会保持空的...
<roylez> adam8157: inbox zero用户
<adam8157> r
<adam8157> roylez: 那你何必offlineimap呢, fetchmail不就好了
<roylez> adam8157: offlineimap可以让我远程自动archive
<adam8157> roylez: fetchmail 难道不可以收下来的自动archive?
<roylez> adam8157: 懒得看了，也许有吧
<adam8157> =,=
<roylez> adam8157: 怪不得heroku现在要proxychains git push了，原来是有人在上面用shadowsocks
<adam8157> roylez: 没, 架不了的
<adam8157> roylez: 我架在一个廉价vps的
<roylez> shadowsocks比goagent快？稳定？
<roylez> adam8157: http://baike.baidu.com/view/10288970.htm?fromId=10289117
<adam8157> roylez: 快得多 稳定的多
<roylez> adam8157: 那我找个时间试试 shadowsocks-dotcloud
<adam8157> roylez: 我在用, 超级好用
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: http://www.dongfanghong.com.cn/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=287786 毒物啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕基铛
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<gfrog> adam8157: 有vps了直接vpn多好，折腾啥。
<adam8157> gfrog: vpn老断, 不稳定, 路由也麻烦等等等等
<gfrog> adam8157: 有啥麻烦的，一次写好就行。
<adam8157> gfrog: 很多是做了CDN的, 比如CNTV的直播, 每次IP都不同
<gfrog> adam8157: 难道乃的shadowsocks是无连接的？ 不怕断？
<gfrog> adam8157: 写个ip段
<adam8157> gfrog: 是的, 不用保持链接
<adam8157> gfrog: IP段也一直变
<gfrog> adam8157: 网上大把的国内ip段列表
<adam8157> gfrog: 用了, 不好用, CDN不在国内
<gfrog> adam8157: CCAV的CDN不在国内？ 这么gaoji？
<gfrog> adam8157: 哪家cdn？我去瞻仰下
<adam8157> gfrog: 是的, 总是给我返回国外地址
<adam8157> gfrog: sports.cntv.cn
<alvin_rxg> Title: 中国网络电视台体育台 (@ cntv.cn)
<gfrog> adam8157: 那是乃dns的关系
<adam8157> gfrog: 改了也不行...
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕，乃好像把结果当成原因了。
<adam8157> gfrog: 而且最近总断... 很痛苦
 * gfrog 这事儿有个成语来着。。 叫神马？ 倒因为果？
<abinez> http://health.qq.com/a/20130516/013220.htm
<abinez> 玩手机也是有生命危险的
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • vmware安装的xp没声音怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=441856 虚拟机版本9.0.2，ubuntu物理系统声音正常，xp没声音怎么办？哪位高手能教教我怎么设置吗？关键是虚拟机全是英文的！看不懂 统计信息: 发表于 由 ruida — 2013-05-16 16:58
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 毒物必然不看啊
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 纯欣赏
<adam8157> gfrog: 你订了我们的kernel-team@lists么?
<gfrog> adam8157: 木有，看archive足够了
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 订阅了没?
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃们patch太多。
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: 没
<adam8157> ... 想找人帮我看下我的信丢了没有
<adam8157> archive还没刷新
<gfrog> adam8157: 每次bcc给自己啊，骚年
<adam8157> gfrog: 自己的收到了,不知道list收到没
<adam8157> 因为收到了一封全韩文的退信...
<gfrog> adam8157: bcc了应该没问题。
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: lol
<gfrog> adam8157: 看header找退回来的路径。
<adam8157> gfrog: 是bounce的, 所以很奇怪
<freeflyi1g> 尼玛go现在在公司内这么火
<liuhangbin> hello, 有人对MySql熟悉吗？
<adam8157> 没有
<liuhangbin> 好吧……
<adam8157> lol
<freeflyi1g> lol
<iMadper_NTR> liuhangbin:     http://tinyurl.com/sq-zhs || 中文 Ubuntu 论坛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn
<iMadper_NTR>  
<liuhangbin> ?
<freeflyi1g> iMadper_NTR: 尾巴是啥
<iMadper_NTR> liuhangbin:  http://tinyurl.com/sq-zhs
<iMadper_NTR> freeflyi1g: 就是ntr... 我要去ntr.
<liuhangbin> 哦，我说怎么后面还跟个论坛地址呢
<iMadper_NTR> liuhangbin: 手抖了, 复制多了
<freeflyi1g> iMadper_NTR: where is that
<liuhangbin> 恩，是我问的不清楚
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-41-generic #66-Ubuntu SMP Thu Apr 25 03:28:09 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS ruby 2.1.0dev (2013-05-03 trunk 40564) [i686-linux] 
<iMadper_NTR> freeflyi1g: where? ntr, 我这里当动词用, 抢别人女朋友. 
<liuhangbin> 应该是： 我这里有几个MySQL 表，需要把其中一列取出来合并，去重复，同时计数，不知道该怎么弄……
<iMadper_NTR> liuhangbin: 不会sql, 导出成纯文本, 然后随便写个perl脚本来消重和计数吧.
<freeflyi1g> lol
<liuhangbin> iMadper_NTR: 本来就是纯文本，为了管理方便，导入数据库了……
<iMadper_NTR> freeflyi1g: 说出来都是泪呀... 求候总请吃饭
<liuhangbin> iMadper_NTR: 大概有一亿条数据，纯文本格式又有问题，所以弄到数据库里面，查询比较方便
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 脚本文件求解释 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=441858 #!/bin/sh #关闭network-manager工具 service network-manager stop ifconfig eth0 down ifconfig $1 down iwconfig $1 mode managed #=号两边不能有空格 AP="ap" DHCP="dhcp" Key="key" #case 行尾必须为单词"in"， case "$4" in #每一个模式必须以右括号结束 "$AP" ) if [ "$6" = "$Key"
<freeflyi1g> iMadper_NTR: 基娃壕基裆
<freeflyi1g> liuhangbin: 1亿条什么样的数据
<iMadper_NTR> liuhangbin: 你想只用sql解决?
<iMadper_NTR> freeflyi1g: T_T
<huzoubache> 有什么局域网限速软件不被ARP防火墙检测出来
<huzoubache> ？？
<gebjgd> 漫-画-厅：【好汉歌】大河向东流，天朝的贪官在开溜哇（嘿嘿嘿嘿就是牛哇，名下财产遍五洲哇，各国护照全都有哇）说走咱就走，资产转移全家走哇 (嘿嘿嘿嘿全家走哇）有桥不走摸石头哇，一路摸来不回头哇，金钱开道一路通哇，路见妹妹一声吼哇，十二秒钟显抖擞哇，风风火火创九洲哇；；；；；；漫画@飚哥漫画33世
<iMadper_NTR> http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/mw690/9f35e49bjw1e4q9b1h539j20c40i4jt3.jpg
<^k^> 新 深度PK版 • 那一声“deng～” http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=441859 这是我痛恨Windows的原因： 比如，当你想要保存或另存一个文件时，弹出一个窗口，然后你就失去了对parent窗口（暂且这么称呼）的控制。 你想拖动一下parent窗口，子窗口抖三抖，同时发出一声“deng～～～”。 你想从parent窗口复制
<^k^> 文字作为要保存的文件的名称，子窗口抖三抖，同时发出一声“deng～～～” …
<imtxc_away> roylez: bogofilter 什么gaoji东西哇
<liuhangbin> iMadper_NTR: 恩，刚刚找人问了一下，给了个比较通用的方法，不过速度比较慢，估计的一个多小时才行
<ch3cooh_> 有用wineqq的吗？
<imtxc> gebjgd: 又黑我祖国
<iMadper_NTR> liuhangbin: 之前我试过1800w个字符串消重, 用了12秒. 纯c
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲二号] 不是有lwqq了么？干嘛还用WineQQ？
<gebjgd> ch3cooh_, 直接webqq
<iMadper_NTR> liuhangbin: 你这一个小时用的啥算法? 直接数组查找, 一天应该完不成. 用avl的话, 1800w数据应该在1.5min左右, 你的数据多一些, 应该也用不了一个小时.
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲二号] 直接webQQ太耗资源
<iMadper_NTR> imtxc: q5, 好手机, 听说会很便宜
<imtxc> iMadper_NTR: 那也要2000
<imtxc> iMadper_NTR: 他家从来不出良心价格的手机
<iMadper_NTR> imtxc: 这么贵?
<iMadper_NTR> imtxc: 2k?!
<imtxc> iMadper_NTR: Q10 要 6k
<iMadper_NTR> imtxc: 那我还是firefox os吧
<iMadper_NTR> imtxc: firefox os才是真正屌丝手机
<imtxc> BB的价位就没见过合理过
<imtxc> iMadper_NTR: 乃有9K啊，很有高富帅范儿
<iMadper_NTR> imtxc: 别逗了... 我最多6k
<iMadper_NTR> imtxc: 哪个公司要我还能给9k?! 我马上去
<imtxc> iMadper_NTR: 我说bb9000
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • ibus输入法光标不跟随，如何解决 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=441861 安装QQ无法使用ibus中文输入法，按下面修改文件。。 1）.在/etc/profile文件最后添加 XMODIFIERS="@im=ibus" XIM="ibus" GTK_IM_MODULE="xim" QT_IM_MODULE="xim" ibus-daemon -d -x 2）.把/etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/ibus文件中的 XIM_ARGS="--xim"
<imtxc> iMadper_NTR: 话说，你在前期，已经过滤掉了好几个9k的工作吧
<iMadper_NTR> imtxc: 你用的啥? 9
<imtxc> iMadper_NTR: 9700
<imtxc> iMadper_NTR: 别人送我的二手。。。
<iMadper_NTR> imtxc: 没... 我就拒了一个国企, 一个novell. 还有几个不知名深圳小公司. 
<iMadper_NTR> imtxc: 你不是用android的嘛?
<iMadper_NTR> imtxc: 我还被渣渣企鹅给拒绝了...
<imtxc> iMadper_NTR: novell 你都拒
<imtxc> iMadper_NTR: android 那个电池不行了，一天都坚持不到晚上
<iMadper_NTR> imtxc: 他让我一定要先去实习...
<imtxc> iMadper_NTR: 那就去啊
<iMadper_NTR> imtxc: 不想去实习了... 实习太苦逼...
<iMadper_NTR> imtxc: 现在后悔了...
<iMadper_NTR> imtxc: 应该去的... 
<imtxc> iMadper_NTR: ... 乃够狠，腾讯够狠
<ch3cooh_> 哪位给推荐本linux c教材？
<iMadper_NTR> ch3cooh_: linux c 一站式学习
<iMadper_NTR> ch3cooh_: c how to program
<iMadper_NTR> ch3cooh_: 随便了. 我用的后者, 但是其实语法随便学一下, 然后去看c faqs, 就差不多了.
<imtxc> ch3cooh_: 一站式编程那个书还不错
<ch3cooh_> iMadper_NTR, 会c
<iMadper_NTR> ch3cooh_: 会c了? 那你还要学啥? 
<ch3cooh_> iMadper_NTR, linux系统编程不会
<iMadper_NTR> ch3cooh_: 那你问问题, 就问linux系统编程嘛... 
<iMadper_NTR> ch3cooh_: love写的一本linux系统编程 很好.
<imtxc> iMadper_NTR: 扔出去APUE得了
<DanielC> 别学啥编程了， 没出息
<iMadper_NTR> imtxc: 不, 那书我已经不推荐了. 
<imtxc> iMadper_NTR: ^^
<iMadper_NTR> imtxc: 我宁愿推荐alp, blp.
<DanielC> 这行，男人当驴，女人当男人。 
<DanielC> 今天又要加班了～～～～
<iMadper_NTR> DanielC: 那你还不辞职?!
<iMadper_NTR> DanielC: 很多不加班的it公司的. 
<DanielC> 当初，走错一步， 学了这个
<jerryzhou> 那是收费站
<ch3cooh_> 业余
<iMadper_NTR> DanielC: 跟你选择的行业没关系. 跟你进的公司有关. 
<imtxc> .......
<iMadper_NTR> imtxc: 你丫合同什么时候到期?
<ch3cooh_> 大家都是程序员？
 * Huzoubache 我是打酱油的
 * iMadper_NTR << 水产养殖的
<Huzoubache> 我准备弄台皮卡贩海鲜
<ch3cooh_> ==
<imtxc> iMadper_NTR: 9.1
<iMadper_NTR> imtxc: 入学的好日子..
<imtxc> iMadper_NTR: 丫吧试用期3个月居然不给我算。。。
<iMadper_NTR> imtxc: 去alu吧.
<imtxc> 不然6.1就到了
<imtxc> alu是哪 iMadper_NTR 
<iMadper_NTR> imtxc: 按理说, 试用期是要算的.
<iMadper_NTR> imtxc: 阿尔卡特.朗讯
<if_else> 问一个高端黑的 nmap 扫描端口有上限么？
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲二号] 有
<chiv> 还是这里人多
<imtxc> iMadper_NTR: sigi
<imtxc> hi
<imtxc> gi
<chiv> 我的MONO字体是乱码，有什么办法解决么
<imtxc> 我此我  手麻了。。。
<jerryzhou> wireshark怎么yong
<jerryzhou> 抓的都看不懂阿 
<if_else> 那最高，扫描到多少的 1024？
<iMadper_NTR> jerryzhou: 截图, 问别人哪里你不懂了. 你直接说抓到的都看不懂, 谁知道怎么跟你说
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲二号] 电脑有多少端口，就可以扫描多少
<jerryzhou> 就是ascii码怎么转文字
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu错误报告 • 出BUG了！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！请看图 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=441863 屏幕截图.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 243750496 — 2013-05-16 18:33
<jerryzhou> 字母也行
<if_else> 可我有几个定义到 50000+ 的端口，不知道用哪个参数可以搜出来，默认使用 -sT 扫描的
<jerryzhou> 扫描后有什么用
<jerryzhou> 没啥用
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲二号] Nmap参考指南(Man Page) <http://nmap.org/man/zh/>
<UbuntuTalk>   自己找，不过我记得似乎是-p
<if_else> 恩，我试试 -p1-65535
<if_else> 不过，好像时间很慢，，，
<mk3548208> 哪位大哥玩过gentoo的
<gebjgd> mk3548208, 那浪费电的发行办
<mk3548208> 听人说编译出完整的桌面环境要12小时，不知没有桌面的编译需要几小时
<iMadper_NTR> imtxc: 陈奕迅07年演唱会的天下无双, 唱的不错.
<gebjgd> 万峰愤怒主播 ：没有任何监督的情况下，六名幼女极有可能被拘留，罚监护人的款。而后大作宣传成功捣毁一幼女卖淫诈骗团伙，校长等或得表彰而后全国巡回演讲，最后获得中国人民共和国有特出贡献英模奖并享受国务院特殊津贴。
<gebjgd> mk3548208, 直接arch 不就行了
<gebjgd> mk3548208, 不修改源代码的编译都是徒劳的编译
<mk3548208> gebjgd: 只是好奇，没有要用的打算
<lpy> iMadper_NTR: 嗯
<lpy> iMadper_NTR: 话说你有看那个  monster  inspiration么。。。
<iMadper_NTR> lpy: 没看...
<iMadper_NTR> lpy: 我对做咸菜的没兴趣..
<hulu> $log $chroot $ROOT useradd -c "$RET" -k /etc/skel  -m "$USER" $UIDOPT >/dev/null
<hulu> 大家看看这句
<lpy> iMadper_NTR: 什么意思  做咸菜。。。
<hulu> 为什么不从 /etc/skel 拷贝文件
<iMadper_NTR> lpy: 就是线材.
<lpy> iMadper_NTR: 你是说  耳机不行么。。。
<iMadper_NTR> lpy: 应该不错, moster出过几个经典的耳机. 
<iMadper_NTR> lpy: 不过, 我一直没兴趣.
<lpy> iMadper_NTR: 哪几个？
<iMadper_NTR> lp
<iMadper_NTR> lpy: 铜涡轮呀
<lpy> iMadper_NTR: 哦 这个我知道
<lpy> iMadper_NTR: 你给我推荐过来着。。。
<iMadper_NTR> lpy: 恩, 不过, 这钱都能买mpro了
<iMadper_NTR> lpy: 或者hd650. 有这多钱, 绝对不买这个呀. 
<iMadper_NTR> lpy: hd650, 买下来也就不到3k的样子. 
<lpy> iMadper_NTR: 对我来讲都很贵。。。
<iMadper_NTR> lpy: 宇音pk1
<lpy> iMadper_NTR: 傻
<lpy> iMadper_NTR: 啥。。。
<iMadper_NTR> lpy: 一个山寨路边摊的塞字, 买了700+rmb
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 蛋疼 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=441864 照这个装完 http://imcn.me/html/y2011/8601.html 我进不去系统了。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 kawaiiushio — 2013-05-16 19:09
<hulu> $log $chroot $ROOT useradd -c "$RET" -m "$USER" $UIDOPT >/dev/null
<hulu> 为什么不从 /etc/skel 拷贝文件
<lpy> iMadper_NTR: 。。。
<iMadper_NTR> lpy: 鼠毛上给了不推荐评级. lol~
<lpy> iMadper_NTR: 你说哪个
<iMadper_NTR> lpy: pk1
<lpy> iMadper_NTR: 来给我链接  owo
<lpy> iMadper_NTR:   lol～
<iMadper_NTR> lpy: http://www.soomal.com/ 自己搜pk1
<lpy> iMadper_NTR: linux下的字体好丑
<lpy> iMadper_NTR: 中文字体
<iMadper_NTR> lpy: 等我给你截图.
<iMadper_NTR> lpy: http://imagebin.org/257822
<iMadper_NTR> lpy: 你喜欢mac的字体, 自己考过来呀
<lpy> 哎你字体比我好看。。。
<lpy> 啊咧难倒我的坐姿不对？
<lpy> iMadper_NTR: soomal各种500
<iMadper_NTR> lpy: 恩, 我也发现了
<lpy> iMadper_NTR: 然后等一下会跳转。。。的样子。。。
<lpy> iMadper_NTR: 还没跳。。。
<iMadper_NTR> lpy: 会跳
<lpy> iMadper_NTR: 哇跳回来了。。。
<lpy> iMadper_NTR: lol～
 * iMadper_NTR 困了... 睡觉... 
<iMadper_NTR> lpy: 我今晚不过实验室了... 明天再说吧...
<lpy> iMadper_NTR: 嗯好吧。。。我还想着快点把作业补完。。。
<lpy> iMadper_NTR: 然后你来了就能玩了。。
<iMadper_NTR> lpy: 好困, 明晚吧..
<lpy> iMadper_NTR: 嗯好吧。。。
<^k^> 新 华北校区 • 河北工业大学 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=441867 求好友 统计信息: 发表于 由 echohiccups — 2013-05-16 19:38
<abinez> 谁能在linux系统下使用工商银行的网银？
<yunfan_> iMadper_NTR: github玩得怎样?
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲二号] 用支付宝吧
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 为什么我装Ubuntu比xp卡？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=441868 如题。。是我硬件不行还是设置问题 统计信息: 发表于 由 onm007 — 2013-05-16 19:58
<GFW`> ls
<wobu> ls for what
<jiero> 又没人了
<jiero> iMadper_NTR: 果然你做到了。好样的。
<GFW`> nali
<GFW`> here
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 电脑装了win8,是不是不能装32位的ubuntu了啊.求解答 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=441869 还有32位和64位有实质的差别吗?和windows下的差别大么 统计信息: 发表于 由 飘零的蒲公英 — 2013-05-16 20:43
<lingshu> 有人吗?
<^k^> lingshu:点点点.  21:07 
<lingshu> goagent如果把所有appid都加上的话,流量是按1G算的,还是按10g算呀
<b33e> 几个就是几G
<lingshu> 那为什么我用了一会,我所有的appid都显示已用1%呢
<b33e> lingshu: 不清楚
<lingshu> 我是把10个都添加进了proxy.ini,结果用到现在,所有的appid的流量都显示已用1%,搞的我很郁闷呀
<sikao_lfs> lingshu: 问题不大的。。。。你一天用不了10G的。。。。。哪怕你是4M的带宽。
<sikao_lfs> lingshu: 上面写了各个appid用了多少流量嘛。。。。你看看你整个用了多少流量，如果是平均分配的话，就没问题了。
<sikao_lfs> lingshu: 我最开始也是申请了10个，后来发现根本不可能用光，于是开始删除，最后剩下3个，一天3G流量肯定够。。。。我曾经看郎咸平视频，看电影，看六 四 等等，看了一天，都没有用完。人反而腻了。
<roylez_> abinez: 工商银行的Linux网管也不行啊
<lingshu> 用建行的吧
<abinez> 工商银行用的那个垃圾网站系统
<abinez> 居然建议我用windows2000的系统和IE6的浏览器
<abinez> 然后，安装个网银助手，
<abinez> 下载安全控件，U盾驱动
<abinez> 数字证书
<roylez_> lingshu: 建行在Linux下好用？
<abinez> 太奇葩了
<roylez_> abinez: 付款都不行吗？
<roylez_> abinez: 我用招商银行的，付款能用，其他就手机银行了
<abinez> roylez 连登录都登录不了
<abinez> 比说付款了
<abinez> 超级坑跌的银行网站系统
<abinez> 那个用户界面太丑陋了
<abinez> 简陋无比
<roylez_> abinez: 抱歉，工商银行的网银是18摸给做的
<lingshu> 建行的不能用U盾
<lingshu> 但是你如果用以前那种动态口令的形式,还是可以用的
<roylez_> lingshu: 不管哪个银行，用u盾是自己抽自己
<visayafan> names
<visayafan> names
<roylez_> /n
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 鼠标失灵问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=441872 大家好： 小弟安装的是ubuntu 10.04，出现的问题是刚开始鼠标工作正常，但是过了十几分钟之后，鼠标就失灵了，只能移动，其他的操作都不能进行，后来我换了ubuntu 9.04，也是这样的问题，拔下重新插上也没用，请问大家这可能是
<^k^> 什么原因导致的啊？是USB电源管理方面的问题吗 统计信息: 发表于 由 supst …
<zdc> ubuntu爱崩溃是怎么回事啊，不是说这是个支持硬件最好的发行版 吗
<chenchacha1> 新版的基本不崩溃的啊
<zdc> chenchacha1: 我安装后不到半小时就崩溃了，还是debian好，比较稳定，但不要cd安装的debian
<zdc> slackware也不怎么样，13的时候能安装wqybitmapsong的，用同样的方法就不能在14上安了
<chenchacha1> 没有崩溃
<chenchacha1> 13.04非常稳定
<zdc> chenchacha1: 什么啊，
<abinez> lainme: 你是jiero？？？
<abinez> roylez：hamo怎么很久没见了哦
<abinez> 是不是失踪了
<abinez> ？？
<roylez_> abinez: 被 adam8157 包养了
<chenchacha1> ubuntu13.04非常稳定的啊
<chenchacha1> 虽然我用compiz开特效失败了
<chenchacha1> 不过正常使用完全没问题
<chenchacha1> 崩溃次数比fedora刚发布那会儿少太多了
<maplebeats> chenchacha1, really?
<iMadper_NTR> /ops
<chenchacha1> 是的
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 分享个性首页的源代码，选定一个浏览器别折腾了，改改个性首页吧，可以本地使用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=441874 本来还想贴图的，这论坛怎么了，传个图片网页都能错误？！ 算了，源代码在Dropbox https://www.dropbox.com/s/dz16bfdatf5ab9f/%E6%88%91%E6%8E%A9%E6%8A%A4%EF%BC%88%E7%AC
<^k^> %AC%E4%BA%8C%E7%89%88%EF%BC%89.rar 统计信息: 发表于 由 curexubing — 2013-05-16 22:07 …
<maplebeats> iMadper_NTR, NTR?????
<maplebeats> iMadper_NTR, 你知道NTR在NGA里是什么意思么
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 32GB的U盘不能识别 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=441876 13.04系统，插进去不能识别是什么情况？4G的试过可以 统计信息: 发表于 由 wjy1987 — 2013-05-16 22:47
<hrzhu> 有沒有辦法降級到Firefox 20啊 21不好用啊
<iMadper_NTR> hrzhu: 我至今都不敢关firefox...
<abinez> iMadper_NTR: 怎么不敢？
<abinez> 怎么不敢关火狐？
<hrzhu_> 代理的問題我解決了, 把network.proxy.socks_remote_dns設爲true 以前不需要改的 而且我總覺的訪問國內網站慢了 不知道是不是心理作用
<abinez> 绝对是心理作用
<abinez> 我的访问是很快的说
<hrzhu_> 改了之後路由器192.168.1.1都訪問不了 還要給他建立條規則 以前沒那麼麻煩
<abinez> 那是你的路由器设置不对
<abinez> 你肯定在什么地方没设置好
<abinez> 不能怪火狐
<abinez> 不然你换个浏览器就知道了
<hrzhu_> 換個瀏覽器192.168.1.1正常的啊
<abinez> 你换个号称最快的浏览器试试
<hrzhu_> 因爲我設置了請求遠程dns才不能訪問192.168.1.1的吧
<abinez> hrzhu_: 你用的啥系统？
<hrzhu_> abinez: ubuntu
<abinez> 那就是你自己设置的问题了
<abinez> 不关火狐啥事
<hrzhu_> 總之firefox 20裝好直接用 沒拿麼多麻煩
<abinez> 你都在里面设置请求远程DNS了
<abinez> 总之我也是装好直接用
<abinez> 没有那么多麻烦事
<abinez> 我用的就是FF21
<hrzhu_> 我不設置請求遠程dns就訪問不了國外網站 20之前不需要設置的
<hrzhu_> 訪問不了*牆外網站*
<abinez> 不用设置也照样可以上
<abinez> 只是不想上啊
<abinez> 上外面的网站有啥
<abinez> 都是蝌蚪文
<hrzhu_> 看多視頻網站是youtube的 
<abinez> 都是E文
<abinez> youtube有啥好看啊
<abinez> 除了一些科技视频
<abinez> 其他的我都不看
<hrzhu_> https://education.10gen.com/ 這個課程的視頻都是youtube上的
<^k^> hrzhu_ ... ⇪ 10gen Education
<hrzhu_> 還有很多掛在s3上的東西 翻牆比不翻牆快
<abinez> //
<abinez> S3是亚马逊的
<hrzhu_> 還有bundle install如果你不用taobao的鏡像 也是翻牆快很多。。
<iMadper_NTR> 别吵, 我现身说法, 我去重启, 进入fx21看看
 * iMadper_NTR 杀身成仁
<knownbad> alpha080: ?
<gebjgd> knownbad, 贱猫在g+上
<knownbad> 知道，他正对着翁美玲打飞机。
<gebjgd> knownbad, ......
<knownbad> 怎么了？  你为翁美玲抱不平？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 翁美玲是谁
<knownbad> 我怎么知道？  香港的吧？  贱猫讲广东话。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 不认识
<knownbad> 哇，今天才发现radiotray。  我太失败了。
<^k^>  05:15
<abinez> 25 5 * * * /home/pi/a.sh
<abinez> 在树莓派上加了一条命令
<abinez> 每天早上运行这个脚本
<abinez> 用omxplayer播放一段鼓点节奏强烈的音乐作为早上起床的闹钟
#ubuntu-cn 2013-05-17
<kingbo> 早
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu 开机时间慢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=441881 我装的时ubuntu13.04,可是开机每次都需要1分钟以上，每次都时卡在ubuntu图标下的进度条很久才能进去系统，重装过好几次了，都是这个问题。请问时怎么回事儿？我看有人说时在检测硬盘，可是没有必要每次都检测吧？正常的13.04开
<^k^> 机要多久？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 cunxinyou — 2013-05-17 3:10
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 不会搭服务器的童鞋可以先用着主机屋的云主机用着哈 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=441890 RT。。。因为我自己也用了很久了。。比较稳定把，如果自己不会搭环境可以用 主机屋上面的免费云主机，他上面已经配置好了数据库和php的了。大家放心用吧。。求版主加精哈！！ 统
<^k^> 计信息: 发表于 由 mcgrady — 2013-05-17 0:56
<iGoogle> http://a.hiphotos.baidu.com/album/pic/item/a044ad345982b2b74307d78f30adcbef77099be5.jpg?psign=4307d78f30adcbef76094b36acaf2edda2cc7cd98c10bfdd
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 什么情况，为什么我的ubuntu及其下属的虚拟机无法登录多玩论坛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=441892 之前在这台机器上用widows系统是可以登录多玩论坛的，所以可以排除网络环境的问题 然后现在是单系统运行ubuntu，虚拟机vmware、virtualbox运行windows xp，无论是在ubuntu下，还是在这2种不
<imtxc> gfrog: 瓜，请教个问题，我想写段程序区分现在局域网里面我用arp-scan扫描出来的主机是主机 还是交换机 有什么好的办法么，用SNMP挺慢。。。
<sjd_zeus> 请教下xfce4下播放器的音量无法保存，下一曲的时候音量又是满的，如何解决呢
<onlylove> 什么播放器，那么高档
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: http://cinema.chinavirtualeventcenter.com/?m=event&a=activity&activityID=298&codeID=ZDNet_0520
<MeaCulpa> 帽帽众
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 贵司的什么高档货？
<MeaCulpa> RPM包里依赖信息怎么写？
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 新一代刀片
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 你找个软件把rpm解压就是看看里面有没有
<MeaCulpa> ..
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 刀片？x86的？
<onlylove> 还是power
<onlylove> 跑啥系统？aix还是别的
<iGoogle> http://hi.baidu.com/eexpress/item/c8241c1a9f55ac3eb831802d
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: x86和POWER都有
<onlylove> ee神用的啥机器，wcdma?
<onlylove> 居然有3g信号
<iGoogle> 啥机器没3g
<iGoogle> 都有吧
<onlylove> iGoogle: 我的机器是td-scdma的
<iGoogle> sc? 这还不知道呢
<iGoogle> 又新标准出来了？
<onlylove> 就是移动3G
<onlylove> 啥新标准
<onlylove> 难道我写错了？
<iGoogle> cdma嘛。scdma不知道嘛
<onlylove> 看来是wcdma无疑了，cdma2000都没戏，联通信号很渣的
<iGoogle> 没电子陀螺的手机。。。528t
<onlylove> 电子陀螺做啥用的
<onlylove> 带T？
<onlylove> 我记得很多手机带T都是TD的
<iGoogle> 罗盘，测量水平，移动检测。这些
<iGoogle> 合约机
<iGoogle> 528有带t /w 的，是android定制版本
<onlylove> 我手机上有个指南针软件……不过……不是很准……不过地磁本来也不是正南正北
<iGoogle> 和td没关系吧
<iGoogle> 指南针，就是用的电子罗盘功能
<iGoogle> 可以拍全景照片
<onlylove> http://m.pconline.com.cn/shop314773/pid:11432130/product_detail.html
<onlylove> 这个机器？
<onlylove> 那还是移动的
<iGoogle> 是这吧
<onlylove> 看好了下面可是写了TD了
<onlylove> 一般3G机器带T的就是移动的了
<iGoogle> 对这不敏感。拿来就用。lol
<onlylove> 难道EE用的是188号段
<iGoogle> 以前的号码
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/40572/idc-isp-license-reopen
<onlylove> 这啥……
<iGoogle> 又开始乱战嘛。
<iGoogle> idc isp啊
<onlylove> 可是……能改变联通和电信的地位么……人拿着出口
<iGoogle> 不能
<onlylove> KK怎么了今天偷懒？
<iGoogle> 是局域网内的局域网。
<iGoogle> ruby升级，就死机了。估计。lol
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=34751
<onlylove> 搞毛ruby，python 和perl不行吗
<onlylove> 这个手撕书的序言要看下
<onlylove> http://culture.ifeng.com/whrd/detail_2013_05/15/25313968_0.shtml
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • 请教：dwm的主区域(master)是什么意思？横向平铺和纵向平铺如何操作？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=441893 dwm的默认快捷键 alt+i Increase clients in master area. 增加客户在主区域。 alt+d Decrease clients in master area. 减少客户在主区域。 是横向平铺和纵向平铺，但有时按下无效。 请教：dwm的主
<^k^> 区域(master)是什么意思？横向平铺和纵向平铺如何操作？ 统计信息: 发表于 …
<onlylove> iMadper_NTR: http://item.jd.com/708089.html?utm_source=y0.ifengimg.com&utm_medium=tuiguang&utm_campaign=t_42054_ml89fQpyhpq6
<imtxc> 大家知道有什么开源的拓扑发现程序么，我去抄一个来
<iGoogle> 撕书？没道理。通常应该是召回。
<iGoogle> 下架
<onlylove> iMadper_NTR: 岛国原装的，行不行啊，会不会断轴
<onlylove> iGoogle: 已经那样了……
<iGoogle> 没销售的，当然可以召回啊
<iGoogle> 这不符合常理
<onlylove> http://wang-dingding.blog.sohu.com/263490141.html
<onlylove> 没啥了，看看嘛
<onlylove> iMadper_NTR: 倒是说句话啊你
<iGoogle> 系浙江大学出版社及其编辑室的愚蠢胆小而且自私的行为。
<iGoogle> 这太傻逼了嘛
<iGoogle> 这影响会很大的
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 13 怎么ropppoe上网 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=441901 win7用的是宽带我世界上网,13怎么上网呢 统计信息: 发表于 由 jipfqf — 2013-05-17 10:03
<imtxc> 手撕。。。。
<iGoogle> http://news.163.com/photoview/00AP0001/34654.html#p=8V2KMFU000AP0001
 * slucx 有个问题很是疑惑，问下，刚开始玩安卓，别人做的ROM有root权限都不可写？为啥？
<hulu> $log $chroot $ROOT useradd -c "$RET" -m "$USER" $UIDOPT >/dev/null || true
<hulu> 为什么 useradd 不从 /etc/skel  拷贝文件
<iGoogle> slucx: 重新挂载
<xiongxiong> 想加入中文翻译，给了一堆链接，看来看去不知该从何处开始？
<slucx> iGoogle: 他是怎么实现的这个功能？
<iGoogle> xiongxiong: 搜索po mo翻译
<slucx> iGoogle: 你说他挂载成只读？
<iGoogle> slucx: 基本是
<iGoogle> 重新挂载成rw
<slucx> iGoogle: 但是RE管理器里的功能不是可以重挂载吗？
<iGoogle> 那也要你去操作啊。
<huntxu> hulu: man useradd, -k
<slucx> iGoogle: 用RE挂载成读写也不行
<iGoogle> 确定挂载成功？
<iGoogle> 要根据fstab的挂载点挂载，不是任意目录随便挂载
<slucx> iGoogle: 那谁知道啊,RE做的很win化
<iGoogle> 去找命令行怎么挂载的吧。
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] slucx，你刷的什么ROM？
<hulu> huntxu: 不用 -k
<slucx> UbuntuTalk: 我没刷，我都是默认ROM，自己root后改，别人弄的，我只是好奇
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] CM ROM是默认开放root权限的。
<slucx> ubuntulog_: 亲，我好奇的就是开放了root权限特定目录还不可写
<iGoogle> root而已。你去adb下跑命令吧，这样才会理解。
<slucx> UbuntuTalk: 我解了他的包看也没有i属性
<slucx> iGoogle: 安卓弄的里面没有fstab文件啊
<huntxu> hulu: 不用 -k 不從/etc/skel拷貝很正常
<iGoogle> 你adb了。就啥都可以看到了。
<hulu> huntxu: 不用-k 也从 /etc/skel 拷贝文件
<slucx> iGoogle: 我解包看的
<iGoogle> ？？
<slucx> iGoogle: 关键是我没刷那包，自己改的
<huntxu> hulu: 誰告訴你
<huntxu> hulu: 不對，看錯了
<slucx> iGoogle: 解开ROM包挂载到我本地看的
<iGoogle> 不理解你的情况了。
<slucx> iGoogle: 我把他的ROM包解开，里面的虚拟文件系统挂到我系统里看的，里面没有啥地方加保护啊
<huntxu> hulu: 你確定chroot那個環境裏有/etc/skel，而且裏面有文件？
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • ubuntu 13.04 anjuta 创建工程失败 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=441903 刚出炉的ubuntu 13.04安装anjuta后 在创建c工程，选择Generic(minimal) 一路默认 提示 Creating /home/kyle/temp/anjuta/COPYING … Fail to copy file New project creation has failed. 请问高手如何解决。 统计信息: 发表于 由 junsuck — 2013-05-17 10:11
<hulu> huntxu: 如何确定有 /etc/skel
<hulu> huntxu: 我想是不是有什么环境变量
<hulu> huntxu: 我确定有 /etc/skel
 * hulu 出去一下
<huntxu> hulu: chroot之後的環境啊，不是當前環境
<imtxc> lol
<onlylove> 【一个80后总结就业规律】1、家庭有钱学习很烂的，现在都在开公司；2、家里没钱学习很好的，都在做很累但收入不错的工作；3、家里有钱学习不错的，工作比较轻松，并通过婚姻获得稳定的物质基础；4、家里没钱学习很烂的，基本处于社会底层。
<onlylove> 那文章感觉像小国寡民的意思
<onlylove> 国之重器
<onlylove> 故曰：“鱼不可脱于渊，国之利器不可以示人。”彼圣人者，天下之利器也，非所以明天下也。故绝圣弃知，大盗乃止；掷玉毁珠，小盗不起；
<onlylove> 这段是后人改动过的，应该是绝智弃辩
<slucx> iGoogle: linux下有adb工具没？
<xiongxiong> 或许是安装软件的目录权限不允许，需要修改目录权限
<sikao_lfs> 如何解决flash占用cpu过高。。。。
<palomino|working> 卸载之?
<onlylove> slucx: 很明显有
<archl> 黑人們。
<slucx> onlylove: 发个地址？
<onlylove> sikao_lfs: 删之
<archl> 黑人們。討厭黑色的背景加藍色字。。。
<sikao_lfs> 那我只能指望某一天那些网站不用flash播放视频。。。。flash太可恶了。。.
<onlylove> slucx: http://developer.android.com/sdk/index.html
<sikao_lfs> onlylove: 的确，我曾经禁止了flash插件后。。。。。。非常愉快的享受文字。。。。。但是确无法享受视频。
<onlylove> slucx: 人不能太懒
<palomino|working> 那就用flashblock
<slucx> onlylove: 哇哈哈
<palomino|working> 想看的点开。。
<onlylove> palomino|working: 一样卡啊……这还不得看adobe
<palomino|working> 只看视频嘛。。
<slucx> onlylove: 只需要sdk就行了吧？
<onlylove> slucx: 我怎么知道
<slucx> onlylove: 嗯，我知道了
<iGoogle> slucx: 你需要啥sdk。只需要adb fastboot等2，3个命令
<onlylove> 想换新电脑了
<iGoogle> 去论坛找一个ppa，就可以下载这几个命令的包
<onlylove> 好像是的，还有几个修改boot的
<slucx> iGoogle: 哪去哪下载？
<slucx> iGoogle: ppa？
<iGoogle> 去ub论坛搜索“adb ppa”
<iGoogle> 你啥系统。。都没说
<slucx> iGoogle: 4.1
<iGoogle> 你进错房间了？lol 
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez_ o-_-)=O)。O。) palomino|working
 * roylez_ o-_-)=O)。O。) palomino|working
 * roylez_ o-_-)=O)。O。) palomino|working
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> video[NVIDIA Corporation GK104 [GeForce GTX 680] @ Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor DRAM Controller]
<iGoogle> 乐乐。
<onlylove> roylez_: 小心刷屏被+q
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) onlylove
<iGoogle> 打得破马出信息了
<huntxu> GTX 680 ...
<slucx> iGoogle: 是说我电脑还是手机啊亲？
 * onlylove (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) roylez_ 
<huntxu> 原來真正的壕。。。
<onlylove> 打回去
<iGoogle> slucx: 。。说电脑
<roylez_> huntxu: http://i.imgur.com/cGLa0pa.jpg
<October21> slucx: 是同步android的adb吗？
<slucx> iGoogle: 大便testing
<onlylove> 靠……看到苹果键盘了
<iGoogle> slucx: 哪去大便房间问。哪就没有ppa了
<October21> slucx: adb ?
<huntxu> roylez_: 是貼了一層紙啊，還以為把表面刮掉了
<slucx> October21: 嗯
<roylez_> huntxu: http://i.imgur.com/zP9kTfe.jpg
<iGoogle> roylez_: 不发美女？
<slucx> iGoogle: ppa应该能在大便上用的吧？
<iGoogle> 支持破马反击
<iGoogle> slucx: 没听说
<slucx> iGoogle: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416436
<roylez_> iGoogle: 46岁 http://i.imgur.com/tYxR2.jpg
<xiongxiong> ^k^, 或许是安装软件的目录权限不允许，需要修改目录权限
<iGoogle> slucx: 是这。你直接去网站下载deb，解包吧
<^k^> xiongxiong, 或许有史以来目录权限允许安装的软件，我需要修改目录的权限？  10:59 
<iGoogle> roylez_: 不可能吧。这太诱人了
<archl> roylez_: 46歲啊。
<archl> iGoogle: 可能的。
<iGoogle> ^k^: 你死了还说话
<archl> iGoogle: 看那手
<iGoogle> archl: 你见过这情形？
<^k^> iGoogle, 我会告诉我，你说，我死了发言。  11:00 
<onlylove> ^k^: 你偷懒，不发网站title了
<roylez_> iGoogle: http://www.reddit.com/r/pics/comments/1eh0c6/this_woman_is_46_years_old/
<iGoogle> 。。。
<iGoogle> 唉
<archl> iGoogle: 嗨！
<archl> roylez_: 摸摸
<iGoogle> 能这么年轻态
<iGoogle> 不过乐乐也年轻，看着
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 网页文件怎么显示的是文本文件图标？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=441904 默认打开方式是火狐，但是显示的是文本图标，怎么让它显示火狐的图标？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 TeliuTe — 2013-05-17 10:46
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=34753
<archl> huntxu roylez_ 那飲料瓶子怎麼了？
<onlylove> 唉……那阿姨怎么保养的
<iGoogle> roylez_: 继续
<onlylove> 看看现在的妹子，没到40就不成样了
<archl> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=34752
<iGoogle> onlylove: 你羡慕吧
<archl> onlylove: 看我沒到30就很老的樣子，老外都能看出來
<iGoogle> archl: 乖乖，发一个照片
<archl> iGoogle: 。。。
<MeaCulpa> archl: 老外妹子看出来的？
<archl> MeaCulpa: 妹子看不出來吧。
<MeaCulpa> archl: 用的出来？
<iGoogle> 黑咕隆咚的，看不出来？ archl
<archl> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<onlylove> 难道需要锻炼么……
<sikao_lfs> palomino|working: 谢谢，flashblock插件使用起来的确不错。。。。。的确效果好多了。。。。这年头到处乱用flash总是让人困扰。
<onlylove> http://www.sd.xinhuanet.com/news/2013-05/16/c_115790589.htm
<palomino|working> :) sikao_lfs 
<iGoogle> 不完全性右束支传导阻滞。。。看着好严重的哦
<archl> 　23的腰圍，28的臀圍
<iGoogle> 脂肪肝
<archl> 。。。
<onlylove> archl: cm么
<iGoogle> 甘油三指
<iGoogle> 年纪来了
<archl> onlylove: 　怎麼可能。。。23*2.54
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 你有这些没。胖子
<onlylove> archl: 英寸啊
<archl> onlylove: 不是麼？我不知道啊
<onlylove> archl: 那也很瘦了，不到两尺
<iGoogle> 啥情况，需要测量臀围？
<iGoogle> 当模特？
<iGoogle> 摸得？
<imtxc> palomino|working: ...........
<imtxc> ,.
<imtxc> 刚才被ban了？
 * palomino|working momo imtxc 
<imtxc> palomino|working: 刚才我看到别人打得你头上冒warring 了
<palomino|working> .........
<archl> onlylove: 臀围 71.。。
<palomino|working> 我用显卡还击了
<iGoogle> 心脏不完全性右束支传导阻滞没有什么影响的，正常情况下心脏的搏动发起点是窦房结，是在心房部位，发出的神经冲动首先传到心房，导致心房收缩，然后通过房室结传到心室，传到心室时会分两支，一支就是左束支，一支是右束支，不过束支阻滞不通畅后还可以通过其他的通路传过去的，所以没有多大的影响，定期复查就行了
<iGoogle> 。
<imtxc> 。。
<iGoogle> 吓人的
<iGoogle> 脂肪肝多发于以下几种人：肥胖者、过量饮酒者、高脂饮食者、
<iGoogle>   
<iGoogle> 非酒精性脂肪肝发病机制少
<iGoogle> 动者、慢性肝病患者及中老年内分泌患者。肥胖、过量饮酒、糖尿病是脂肪肝的三大主要病因。
<archl> igo
<archl> iGoogle: 生活困难时出生的人中年容易生病
<yunfan_> glob的 * 是不是匹配0到无限？
<iGoogle> 高甘油三酯血症是一种异族性甘油三酯蛋白合成和降解障碍。
<iGoogle> archl: 你没看到？都是吃肉吃多了，才得的啊
<iGoogle> 喝油。
<archl> iGoogle: 哦。和我无关
<iGoogle> 反倒是我的肺部很正常。吸烟很健康。
<archl> iGoogle: 。。。
<archl> iGoogle: 眼睛不正常
<iGoogle> 。
<onlylove> iGoogle: 你自己正常，吸烟祸害别人
<iGoogle> 不吸烟的，容易得肺病
<onlylove> iGoogle: 都是被动吸二手烟
<onlylove> iGoogle: 二手的危害比直接大多了
<iGoogle> 叫你们不锻炼
<iGoogle> lol
<archl> 。。。
<archl> iGoogle: 无理取闹
<onlylove> iGoogle: 所以你家媳妇，你家崽崽你自己看着办不
<iGoogle> 没啥问题。让他们经常骑车就好了。
<iGoogle> 不完全性右束支传导阻滞，是要经常去按摩。这个理由好啊。
 * imtxc 锻炼一周
 * imtxc 继续坚持
<imtxc> 每天仨苹果 一包子，不信瘦不成一道闪电
<iGoogle> 你这时候锻炼，晚了。 imtxc
<imtxc> iGoogle: ..................... 求别打击
<iGoogle> 好吧
<imtxc> iGoogle: 我的目标瘦下来就行，体魄什么的不要了
<imtxc> 抽烟多的人都看起来很憔悴 这个能不能作为一种方案
<sikao_lfs> 【中国大妈颂——有感于中国大妈千亿横扫华尔街】胸赳赳，气昂昂，大妈黄金抢，喝米粥，配咸菜，就是饱加香。中国豪大妈，气死索罗斯，打败高盛打败摩根野心狼！天不怕，地不怕，黄金搬回家，巴菲特，算个啥，大妈俺最大。千亿随便撒，就当买个瓜。
<iGoogle> imtxc: 你结婚了？
<nopcall> .....都在讨论健康呢。。。我右手小指跟无名指麻了半个月了。。医生说神经麻痹。。过段时间就好。。这都半月了
<imtxc> iGoogle: 木有
<iMadper_NTR> im
<iMadper_NTR> imtxc: 你嫁给bluezd了?
<imtxc> iMadper_NTR: 小腿肚子抽筋是缺钙么
<imtxc> iMadper_NTR: 准备订婚
<iMadper_NTR> imtxc: 缺钙, 缺乏锻炼, 韧带不好, 都有可能吧
<iGoogle> imtxc: 没体魄，你准备打光棍？
<iMadper_NTR> imtxc: 现代人, 哪儿还有缺钙的
<iMadper_NTR> iGoogle: +1
<iMadper_NTR> onlylove: 可以, 日产不会断轴.
<imtxc> iGoogle: 小兄弟不会跟着瘦下去吧。。。
<iMadper_NTR> onlylove: 不过带显卡, 我真怀疑是不是日产的
<iMadper_NTR> imtxc: 会. 等你瘦了, 你就找不到你的小兄弟了. 
<iGoogle> imtxc: 你相亲，先展示这个？
<iMadper_NTR> imtxc: 正好, 那时候你就可以去嫁给bluezd了
<imtxc> iGoogle: 我有 roylez 
<imtxc> iMadper_NTR: 给我给个开源的自动发现拓扑的代码
<imtxc> 话说 WPS 打算 Alpha 到多久
<yunfan_> iGoogle: 你出了啥问题?
 * leyle 两列数比较大小，然后按降序依次插入第三个链表中，当其中一列数只有一个，另外一列不知道还有多少个的时候，有啥子比较简便的方法可以快速的把这些值插入第三个链表中
<iMadper_NTR> imtxc: 啥叫 拓扑?
<imtxc> 什么是拓扑扑
<^k^> imtxc: define:拓扑扑 http://g.cn 分析屯正交圆柱、圆锥表面交线投影当参数变化时其拓扑结构的变化，并利用极值 原理给出了特殊的投影点的计算方法，从而使相贯线的计算机绘图更为精确。
<imtxc> 什么是拓扑
<iMadper_NTR> imtxc: 你个sb, 卖萌.
<^k^> imtxc: define:拓扑 http://g.cn 拓扑有以下領域的意義與應用：. 一般指的是数学的 ... 是拓扑学中定义的一个数学 概念，参见拓扑空间。 应用于计算机通信和网络等领域，参见网络拓扑。 指網路上的 ...
<iMadper_NTR> imtxc: 然后老k不领情...
<imtxc> iMadper_NTR: 我以为丫还有那个BUG呢
<onlylove> iMadper_NTR: 实际上……我就是想买那个i3 三代的……5000出头
<onlylove> iMadper_NTR: 640M的显卡呢
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 装ubuntu提示"please use a kernal appropriate for your cpu",求解决 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=441905 系统配置： 处理器英特尔 Pentium(奔腾) M 1600MHz 笔记本处理器 主板戴尔 0G5152 (英特尔 82855PM - 82801DBM(ICH4-M)) 内存512 MB ( 海力士 DDR 333MHz ) 主硬盘IBM IC25N060ATMR04-0 ( 60 GB / 4200 转/分 ) 显卡ATI Mo
<onlylove> iMadper_NTR: 为啥代显卡就不是日产的……我知道国产的带显卡的多
<onlylove> iMadper_NTR: 而且那本子居然是全键盘……14寸……
<iMadper_NTR> onlylove: 哦, 因为日产富士通我见过的都是高端商务... 一看见这脑残搭配, 就觉得是国产...
<yunfan_> http://www.shejipi.com/17192.html  这个设计非常好 简单实用优雅
<onlylove> iMadper_NTR: 这个明显是家用机，商务的哪有粉色的
<iMadper_NTR> onlylove: 对呀, 所以我一看到, 就觉得是国产..
<onlylove> iMadper_NTR: 反正是京东，如果不是made in Japan直接退货
<iGoogle> 现在的，还提商务，就是忽悠
<iGoogle> 商务人士，是不是就是带一个表的？lol
<ofan> 什么是ntr
<ofan> ^k^: 什么是ntr
<^k^> ofan, 不要玩机器人 . ..
<iMadper_NTR> onlylove: 行. 
<^k^> ofan: define:ntr http://g.cn 廣義上的NTR也泛指對自己喜歡的異性與他人發生性關係、自己卻感到興奮的嗜好， 或者持有這種嗜好的人，或者和這種嗜好有很深關係的表現和文化，是受虐傾向的 ...
<ofan> define ntr
<iMadper_NTR> ofan: ... 不开心. 
<iGoogle> 呕饭活了
<iMadper_NTR> ^k^: 我擦, 你丫怎么乱说话!!!
<onlylove> iMadper_NTR: 不过目前没钱
<iGoogle> ofan: 你有nas? 啥型号的
<^k^> iMadper_NTR, 这是很好的信息。  11:40 
<iMadper_NTR> ^k^: 再说?! t了你丫的
<onlylove> 有人要干掉KK
<ofan> iGoogle: ds212j
<iGoogle> 。
<^k^> iMadper_NTR, 你想成为头号？  11:40 
<ofan> iGoogle: synology的
<iMadper_NTR> ^k^: 什么是头号?!
<^k^> iMadper_NTR, 我会做一个搜索。  11:40 
<iGoogle> 双sataII? ofan
<ofan> iGoogle: sata3
<iGoogle> 没无线嘛。
<ofan> 没，无线贵
<onlylove> 什么是头号
<ofan> 无线很慢
<^k^> onlylove: define:头号 http://g.cn 千呼万唤始出来，头号IPTV直播++网页版正式上线，只需0.99美金月费，您可享有 以下频道：. 中视新闻台中视综艺台东森亚洲新闻台东森亚洲台卫视卡式台卫视中文 台 ...
<ofan> iGoogle: 300M的无线，传输最多5-6M/s
<iGoogle> ofan: 写的是sata2.。。
<October21> "_NTR" 是什么意思啊？
<iGoogle> 无线方便嘛。
<yunfan_> None Talking Robot?
<ofan> iGoogle: 哦 那就是2
<iMadper_NTR> ofan: 你的那个能上300m? 我的最多停留在86M
<iGoogle> ofan: 没dlna支持？
<iMadper_NTR> ofan: 虽然我的无线网卡和路由都支持300...
<ofan> iGoogle: 有
<iMadper_NTR> iGoogle: 有
<ofan> iMadper_NTR: 能，我路由双拼的
<ofan> 笔记本也支持
<iGoogle> 哦。没看到写。。外形漂亮
<iMadper_NTR> ofan: 手撕鸡和烧鸭双拼?
<iGoogle> 就是没无线。
<iMadper_NTR> iGoogle: 无线真心没法用...
<ofan> http://i.imgur.com/kLSr43s.png
<ofan> iGoogle: 2.4G + 5G
<iGoogle> 我没地方放了嘛。 iMadper_NTR
<iGoogle> ofan: 这啥。
<ofan> iGoogle: 你可以买个高端的，支持1Gbps有线的
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲二号] 这个无线名什么意思？
<iMadper_NTR> iGoogle: ofan 的无线状态. 
<iGoogle> 额。不是说没无线？
<ofan> iGoogle: 两个3.5寸可以组raid 0
<ofan> iGoogle: 无线的没必要
<iGoogle> 其他型号?
<iGoogle> 只有一个盘。lol
<ofan> iGoogle: 自动合成一个盘
<ofan> 你要弄nfs的话，无线根本不行
<iGoogle> raid，等我硬盘多了再说
<iMadper_NTR> ofan: 你那个也是自动合成一个xfs的?
<ofan> iMadper_NTR: NAS自己搞定的
<iGoogle> 给手机，电视用。要啥nfs
<ofan> iGoogle: 你存东西不得用电脑？
<iGoogle> 想起一个事情。没外网ip。nas不能开ftp啊
<iGoogle> 我准备废弃电脑。lol
<ofan> 端口映射
<iGoogle> 没法映射的。isp管理了
<iMadper_NTR> ofan: 恩. 
<ofan> 我平板就是用dlna点播
<iGoogle> 这个型号还蛮好。就是没地方放
<ofan> 不大
<ofan> 可以把壳子拆了，里面板子很小
<iGoogle> 能支持啥热插拔不。
<ofan> 硬盘？
<iGoogle> sata2的，要增强版本才支持吧
<ofan> 貌似不行
<iGoogle> 是啊
<ofan> usb的可以
<iGoogle> 记得有一个增强版本的。
<ofan> iGoogle: 系统是存在硬盘上的
<ofan> iGoogle: ds212j是sata2的
<iGoogle> 哦。。。
<iGoogle> 那怎么安装系统？
<iGoogle> 不对吧
<ofan> 还有包管理器，可以自己搞
<ofan> iGoogle: 厂商自带的linux
<iGoogle> usb安装？
<ofan> iGoogle: 自带的
<iGoogle> 带盘的？
<ofan> 以后只网络升级就行
<ofan> iGoogle: 不带....
<iGoogle> 带硬盘？
<iGoogle> 那你是说安装到啥盘
<ofan> 不带，第一次初始化会装到硬盘
<October21> 嵌入式linux？
<iGoogle> 。。那还往硬盘安装系统干嘛。不应该是固件嘛
<iMadper_NTR> 就是固件呀
<iGoogle> 我的数据废掉？这。。
<iMadper_NTR> iGoogle: 会废掉
<yunfan_> iMadper_NTR: rockbox
<iGoogle> 这不行
<iMadper_NTR> iGoogle: nas很傻的, 会直接给你格式化成xfs
<iMadper_NTR> yunfan_: ? 怎么了? 
<ofan> 我的是ext4
<iGoogle> 固件的。没道理还往硬盘安装系统啊
<iGoogle> 。。
<iMadper_NTR> ofan: 哦. 
<October21> 固件和系统有什么区别啊？
<ofan> iGoogle: 有啥问题
<iGoogle> ofan: 你没看上面的问题？
<ofan> ubunutu光盘安装到硬盘一个道理
<iGoogle> 固件，自己启动，自己运行
<iGoogle> 折腾我的硬盘干嘛
<iGoogle> nnnd 我就一个硬盘。
<iGoogle> ofan: 你是不是搞错了哦
<October21> 最近折腾kindle，想搬些软件
<October21> 有人做过吗？
<iGoogle> kindle党都死了
<October21> iGoogle: why?
<ofan> iGoogle: 第一次自动分区格盘，安装系统
<iGoogle> roylez: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/large/bd759d6djw1e4r30zf78sj20gg0bgdhg.jpg
<iGoogle> ofan: 这太bt了
<iGoogle> 这设计差劲
<ikk-> se
<iGoogle> 在硬盘上，挂/var，我才能理解。
<iMadper_NTR> gfrog: 帽帽里选笔记本, 选来选去就那几款小黑吗?
<ofan> iGoogle: http://ukdl.synology.com/download/ds/QIG/x12-series/DS212j/Syno_QIG_2bay_chs.pdf
<October21> roylez: xterm的 °C 可以显示（ sensors）
<iGoogle> pdf... 不看。得，我没多余的硬盘折腾
<iMadper_NTR> October21: 你那个是两个符号. 有一个单个符号的.
<iGoogle> 老实开机。啥服务都有。
<ofan> 带个系统光盘
<October21> iMadper_NTR: 那sensor考虑的太周到了
<imtxc> iMadper_NTR: 乃都入职了？
<imtxc> iMadper_NTR: NB
<iMadper_NTR> imtxc: 入职个屁. 我先yy一下...
<October21> iMadper_NTR: : 怎么加了“NTR”？
<iMadper_NTR> October21: ℃
<iMadper_NTR> October21: 能显示?
<October21> 你指的那里？
<imtxc> iMadper_NTR: 破本还要YY
<October21> 在xterm不能
<imtxc> MBP呢
<iMadper_NTR> imtxc: 不喜欢mbp, 只考虑mba
<ofan> iMadper_NTR: mba只能放ppt
<banban> 有没有同学知道 想让sublime打开后直接进入命令模式，应该如何设置
<iMadper_NTR> ofan: 那就直接富士通了
<iMadper_NTR> ofan: 或者东芝/sony之类的
<banban> 哦 忘记说了 我装了vim 插件
<ofan> 吃完香蕉就想大便..
<iMadper_NTR> ofan: 用香蕉皮堵住
<ofan> iMadper_NTR: 你试过？
<iMadper_NTR> ofan: 不是, 特意帮你出的主意
<ofan> 最近便秘
<iGoogle> palomino|working: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/large/bd698b0fjw1e4r2zibne0j20go0bkjth.jpg
<imtxc> iMadper_NTR: win下用这个vpngate真赞
<imtxc> iMadper_NTR: networkmanger 能连VPN？ 
<banban> iGoogle: EE 该吃饭啦~
<onlylove> banban: 又要单挑ee、
<banban> O(∩_∩)O哈哈~
<banban> iGoogle: EE 我去吃饭 你去不 单挑谁吃饭慢~
<nyfair> vpngate就是筑波大学那个vpn cluster吧
<imtxc> nyfair: .
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=34755
<onlylove> 欧罗巴抢钱联盟的名字不是盖的
 * nyfair 觉得firefox越来越恶心了
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] firefox ？
<nyfair> 写了个html5小游戏，webkit和ie都很好，就mozilla的破玩意需要专门写点针对代码，结果这回firefox22 beta以来，又得修修补补
<nyfair> 干脆打广告，还在使用老掉牙的firefox吗，赶快更新ie9
<iMadper_NTR> imtxc: 随便连呀, nm
<iMadper_NTR> imtxc: nm连vpn最方便了呀
<nyfair> iMadper_NTR: 被谁寝取了
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲二号] 你用的HTML5标准么？
<nyfair> 所有东西w3school可查，没有夹杂任何私货
<nyfair> 除了针对mozilla的私货
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲二号] Mozilla不是取消了那些前缀么？
<iMadper_NTR> nyfair: 反了, 是我要去窃取.
<nyfair> iMadper_NTR: 快给我写工作小结
<nyfair> 我只认事实，mozilla基金会怎么折腾是他们的事
<iMadper_NTR> nyfair: 现在还没成功呢...
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] https://db.tt/jqtO6iN9  我的手机内部存储空间。
<nyfair> iMadper_NTR: 那把你脑内YY的写出来
<iMadper_NTR> ...
<nyfair> 咦，dropbox现在不用翻墙了？
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲二号] 咦，是的耶
<archl> twitter 都不用翻墙了
<nyfair> archl: 口胡，是你在墙外吧
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲二号] twitter要呀
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 分享链接默认是http，登不上，我改成https了，就不用翻了。
<archl> 科技: 科学家预言30年内AI将让人类失业
<archl> nyfair: 墙内
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我要把 nyfair 的话转给 fx 粉看。
<nyfair> twitter连不上
<nyfair> 好啊
<iMadper_NTR> 我就是fx粉. 但是, fx21真心垃圾.
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲二号] 我也是火狐粉
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 曾经的opera粉，现在在用chrome的路过～
 * adam8157 求vimperator for chrome
 * nyfair 就在opera，可是从没用过opera
<iMadper_NTR> adam8157: 帽帽里, 选笔记本, 只能从那几个破小黑里面选吗? 同价位别的牌子的有可能吗?
<adam8157> iMadper_NTR: sure not
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • 请问。13.04怎么休眠？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=441907 我分swa分区了，内存4g。swap分了5g 用的gnome版，怎么休眠？ 用pm-hibernate命令不行 统计信息: 发表于 由 sjyzhxw — 2013-05-17 12:51
<iMadper_NTR> adam8157: x230重...
<adam8157> iMadper_NTR: 才不重
<iMadper_NTR> adam8157: 对于一个12寸的来说, 很重了.
<adam8157> iMadper_NTR: 事儿 =,=
<onlylove> iMadper_NTR: 啥叫破小黑，觉得破给我个
<iMadper_NTR> adam8157: 比富士通14的都重...
<onlylove> iMadper_NTR: 里面硬盘防护架什么的花样多着呢，东西多了自然沉
<iMadper_NTR> onlylove: 你去查跌落测试, 富士通秒了小黑. 但是还是比小黑轻.
<archl> onlylove: 。。。什么年代了还硬盘保护架。。。
<archl> 都换ssd
<iMadper_NTR> archl: +1
<onlylove> iMadper_NTR: 说起来，你这nick赶紧改掉，ntr就把n踢掉
<onlylove> archl: 穷人，买不起ssd
<iMadper_NTR> onlylove: 啥?
<archl> onlylove: 穷人买不起小黑
<onlylove> archl: 小黑有便宜的
<onlylove> archl: 各种edge s r系列
<archl> onlylove: 呃。不懂得——
 * archl 最近2年只和 adam 一起去逛店的时候没见过 lenovo的thinkpad
<archl> hamo onlylove 你们也在
<archl> 见过
<onlylove> archl: http://item.jd.com/843209.html
<archl> 14寸3.5kg？？？
<onlylove> iMadper_NTR: 富士通的机器，其实我就是觉得富士通那logo不是很好看
<onlylove> archl: 看好了，毛重
<onlylove> archl: 有箱子，还有些杂七杂八的东西
<archl> onlylove: 。说明那网站太傻。
<iMadper_NTR> onlylove: logo还行. nec/TOSHIBA/Sony  都比小黑好我觉得...
<onlylove> iMadper_NTR: toshiba的好傻
<onlylove> iMadper_NTR: 我见了东芝的机器都绕着走
<iMadper_NTR> onlylove: 跟富士通一样, 高端和低端想差很大的
<iMadper_NTR> onlylove: 富士通低端货, 谁不绕着走?
<onlylove> iMadper_NTR: 比东芝强……
<onlylove> iMadper_NTR: 我给你看的那机器不也才5000块么
<iMadper_NTR> onlylove: 是比东芝好. 富士通基本就是民用最高工艺了
<netorare_koukuma> 5k，好贵
<onlylove> 5000贵毛线
<iMadper_NTR> onlylove: toshiba5k左右的, 也有很多好东西呀
<archl> ssd 就没。
<onlylove> 你让mba和mbp怎么活，5000都贵的话
<archl> 都没意思，笔记本不能随手托着到处转
<onlylove> archl: 你还是买pad吧
<iMadper_NTR> archl: 去买nec的, 13寸, 850g
<iMadper_NTR> archl: 分辨率还不低
<iMadper_NTR> archl: 还有i7
<iMadper_NTR> archl: 最关键的是, 才5k多
 * NeToRare_Koukuma 当年大学打零工时4k买的棒子货现在还安好，还能玩基战2
<archl> iMadper_NTR: 没钱。
<iMadper_NTR> archl: 我也是...
<onlylove> iMadper_NTR: 下一个机器一直在vaio和fujitsu之间摇摆
<NeToRare_Koukuma> macbook现在也不贵啊
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 你就是要小？
<imtxc> iMadper_NTR: 求别炫耀
<iMadper_NTR> onlylove: fujitsu, 有钱买sh772, 太赞了.
<iMadper_NTR> NeToRare_Koukuma: 不是一个级别的. 
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我不是要小啊……我看的基本1314的
<imtxc> 领到手自己撸去得了
<iMadper_NTR> imtxc: 炫耀个屁了, 我现在还在用两年前的.
<archl> 我想要 13~18寸的笔记本，分辨率 1600*900起
<MeaCulpa> .
<iMadper_NTR> archl: lavie z
<onlylove> imtxc: 我听说索尼以后不出1366×768的机器了
<onlylove> iMadper_NTR: 我听说索尼以后不出1366×768的机器了
<iMadper_NTR> onlylove: 是.
<imtxc> onlylove: 那就可能会出1466x768的
<NeToRare_Koukuma> 来个7040x3960的
<slucx> iGoogle: 为啥一个.img文件我挂载后没有写权限？
<archl> iMadper_NTR: è´µ
<archl> iMadper_NTR: 一般都是 6000+的才有 SSD
<archl> iMadper_NTR:  LaVie Z
<archl> www.amazon.cn/Hasee-神舟-超极本飞天UI43-B-D0笔记本电脑/dp/B00A1VLQB0 
<onlylove> archl: 一直不理解神船为啥那么便宜
 * slucx 为啥一个.img文件我挂载后没有写权限？真心不知道啊
 * slucx 没有隐藏的i属性，还是我亲手用rw挂的
<archl> onlylove: 用剩余的料
<sjd_zeus> g+今天改版了呀
<NeToRare_Koukuma> g+不是只剩akb粉和轮子在用了么
<slucx> imsg iGoogle 在不？
<iGoogle> slucx: 自己去搜索“mount img rw offset”，确定正确挂载。
<adam8157> iGoogle: momo
<iGoogle> adam8157: 反摸下你。你上班来了？
<adam8157> iGoogle: 思密达
<iGoogle> 你又来这套。。。
<iGoogle> 眼睛才醒来。
<iGoogle> 哈兴熏天
<slucx> iGoogle: 不是很明白
<yunfan_> adam8157: 刚才看到一个人77年用ttl做了一个computer 额
<yunfan_> 还是forth的 
<iGoogle> slucx: 因为不确定你的情况。所以让你自己确定挂载参数正确。记得挂载img要跳过mbr
<iGoogle> iMadper_NTR: 牛头人？
<slucx> iGoogle: 我是一个Img文件用loop挂载的
<lpy`>  /*
<iGoogle> 你知道要贴出来命令和结果提示。全贴
<iGoogle> 至少
<slucx> iGoogle:  file -s system.img 
<slucx> system.img: Linux rev 1.0 ext4 filesystem data, UUID=57f8f4bc-abf4-0000-675f-946fc0f9f25b (needs journal recovery) (errors) (extents) (large files)
<yunfan_> file是不是内置了一个magic database?
<slucx> iGoogle: startsector 看不到啊
<freeflyi1g> iGoogle: 明天中午到长沙
<slucx> iGoogle: 这个img文件是怎么做的？会出现挂载rw失败？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 为什么我的右键菜单出现了英文啊??怎么解决啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=441912 截图在附件中，进行语言支持也不能改过来。 请问这是什么原因啊，怎么解决啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 李广妮 — 2013-05-17 14:16
<gebjgd> freeflyi1g, 搞基？
<slucx> iGoogle: 怎么看他的偏移量？
<imtxc> freeflyi1g: 骑车过去的么
<iGoogle> slucx: fdisk看的。你这img，不是分区格式的那种，还不确定。
<slucx> iGoogle: 没分区
<iGoogle> freeflyi1g: 好的。明天下午我开会，后天出去游玩。lol
<slucx> iGoogle: 不然我再dd一个，然后把这个里面的拷过去？
<iGoogle> slucx: 没这种格式的img。你乱折腾试试吧。
<slucx> iGoogle: 这个img是别人做的ROM里的
<freeflyi1g> iGoogle: 靠，你太不厚道了
<freeflyi1g> gebjgd: 你来一起搞不
<gebjgd> freeflyi1g, 算了吧
<iGoogle> freeflyi1g: 最多后天不出去。我要和别人说说。约了好几个呢。
<slucx> iGoogle: 官方的跟这一样，但官方的可以正常挂载
<gebjgd> freeflyi1g, 我现在当爹呢
<iGoogle> slucx: 
<slucx> iGoogle: 当时作者说的是写保护了，我只是好奇，如何能写保护？
<freeflyi1g> iGoogle: 我后天就回来了
<iGoogle> freeflyi1g: 哪我等下打电话，看取消没问题不。
<freeflyi1g> iGoogle: 算了，别折腾了，把请吃饭的钱折现好了
<freeflyi1g> lol
<iGoogle> 额。这样。晚上我请客就得了。
<iGoogle> 明天晚上。
<iGoogle> slucx: 要不去问作者？
<adam8157> iGoogle: 折现吧, 给我一份
<slucx> iGoogle: 汗，咋会行
<iGoogle> freeflyi1g: 我会吃剩的打包，让侯总带给你的。
<iGoogle> slucx: 不知道img有这种技巧嘛。问作者最简单
<slucx> iGoogle: 汗
<adam8157> slucx: kpartx -a foo.img
<slucx> adam8157: 用parted看过
<slucx> Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/512B
<slucx> Partition Table: loop
<slucx>  
<slucx> Number  Start  End     Size    File system  Flags
<adam8157> slucx: 你先搞明白我这命令说的什么再说
<slucx>  1      0.00B  1219MB  1219MB  ext4
<adam8157> 和parted没关系
<slucx>  
<slucx> adam8157: OK
<iGoogle> adam8157: 有饭吃了。你就有精神了啊。
<adam8157> iGoogle: =,=
<imtxc> iGoogle: 吃剩的折现吧 汇给我 我买煎饼果子吃
<iGoogle> imtxc: 你问下饭店，啥时候吃剩的可以退钱。真是的。
<slucx> adam8157: 然后呢？
<imtxc> iGoogle: 带几只苍蝇进去 吃完了仍碗里
<iGoogle> 我点菜的时候，就当你们都坐边上了。
<adam8157> slucx: 没有output么?
<slucx> adam8157: 表示木有…
<adam8157> 0_0
<adam8157> slucx: 应该在/dev/mapper/下有一个loop设备了
<adam8157> slucx: 看看手册吧
<iGoogle> adam8157: 你应该说，还有一个loop0
<slucx> adam8157: iGoogle 只有一个 control
<adam8157> slucx: 那就不对了... 可能有错误吧
<iGoogle> 他这img的格式，说不定不是标准的了
<slucx> adam8157: iGoogle 关键是他offset还是0
<iGoogle> 反正不是分区格式的。没starsect
<iGoogle> slucx: 你可以去#android房间问嘛
<john_____> join #android
<slucx> iGoogle: img的虚拟文件系统比挂载后大有用吗？
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • 刚刚重新下载安装了Ubuntu 10.04，结果装不了KDE了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=441913 http://wiki.ubuntu.com.cn/KDE 根据这篇wiki进行安装的。 本来 Code: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop 就可以安装了。 后来看到这篇wiki，就跟着安装了一下
<^k^>  Code: udo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu- …
<slucx> iGoogle: 我直接dd一个小点的空间可以放下那么多文件行不行？
<iGoogle> dd就定了大小了。不能扩大的
<banban> iGoogle: æ­»EE~
<adam8157> banban: 小师太
<banban> adam8157: 谁允许你这么叫我啦
<adam8157> banban: 师太
<adam8157> banban: 选一个
<imtxc> ^k^: 去看看论坛怎么了
<^k^> imtxc, 在哪儿？  15:04 
<banban> adam8157: 哎 果然跟ee混久了 没礼貌了
<adam8157> banban: lol
<iGoogle> 额。棒棒，没礼貌的妹子，嫁不出去的
<adam8157> 赞大舌头
<iGoogle> 现在的社会，妹子都这么猛，难怪乐乐找不到妹子了。 adam8157
<onlylove> iGoogle: 被吓到了？
<MeaCulpa> .
<onlylove> iGoogle: 有照片没，围观下
<adam8157> banban: ee果然是你的克星, 被憋得不说话了
<onlylove> iGoogle: 啥时候给人叫棒棒了
<iGoogle> onlylove: ?
<onlylove> iGoogle: 你给人改名叫棒棒啊……前面还是斑斑的
<iGoogle> 啥顺手，就打啥嘛。
<iGoogle> 下次我拼接一个视频截图，就那hangout啥的，给棒棒戴上一个梅花鹿的角
<banban> 好吧  成功把EE吓跑了
<kingbo> onlylove: 升组到systemd了吗
<banban> iGoogle: 恩 比你有礼貌的多 
<kingbo> 好不好用
<banban> adam8157: 以后别和我说话了啊 近朱者赤
<adam8157> banban: ...
<onlylove> kingbo: 什么systemd，sysvinit
<onlylove> adam8157: 你怎么惹到banban的
<kingbo> onlylove: 嗯
<adam8157> onlylove: 被ee拖累
<kingbo> 什么是systemd呢
<^k^> kingbo: define:systemd呢 http://g.cn Instantly connect to what's most important to you. Follow your friends, experts, favorite celebrities, and breaking news.
<kingbo> 什么是systemd
<^k^> kingbo: define:systemd http://g.cn Systemd is a replacement for the Linux init daemon (either System V or BSD-style ). It is intended to provide a better framework for expressing services' ...
<huntxu> adam8157: 好幾但
<iGoogle> ban..
<imtxc> cherrot 呢
<imtxc> 兔子粗来 我抄你博客里面配置ipsec 的vpn怎么连不上呢
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • GRUB2.00-EFI启动器分享 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=441923 EFI启动基本搞定 2013 05 17 http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid ... =439719680 下载文件 grubeif200密码niumao.exe 是一个7z自解压文件。 找一个fat32的优盘，双击下载文件 grubeif200密码niumao.exe 解压到优盘根目录。 结果根目录中有两个
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 有车不
<freeflyi1g> test
<^k^> freeflyi1g:点点点.  16:03 
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) ^k^
<iGoogle> 肚子饿啊。
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: virt-manager远程连接时没法使用远程主机上的lvm啊
<freeflyi1g> iGoogle: 活该
<iGoogle> freeflyi1g: 。。
<wweir> iGoogle: 我也没吃饭
<iGoogle> freeflyi1g: 你想着明晚的饭了不。
<iGoogle> wweir: 你谁
<wweir> iGoogle: 我很少来这里，你不认识
<adam8157> iGoogle: 我也没吃饭
<imtxc> adam8157: 你晚上不吃饭的 我知道
<imtxc> lol
 * imtxc 是不是知道太多了 匿了
<freeflyi1g> iGoogle: 算了，不麻烦了，我明晚早点回酒店游泳去
<ikk-> 真是享受啊
<imtxc> freeflyi1g: 什么级别的酒店就有游泳池了
<freeflyi1g> imtxc: 酒店门口就是湘江啊，去湘江里泡澡
<iGoogle> freeflyi1g: 别。我会去找你的
 * iMadper_NTR ^^ 激情
<iGoogle> imtxc: 你咋知道蛋蛋这些内情
<yunfan_> adam8157: 会遁 哼
<yunfan_> adam8157: 哥找到数学家聊了
<adam8157> =,=
<iGoogle> adam8157: 你多重
<adam8157> iGoogle: 15X吧
<iGoogle> 白长高了。这么瘦
<adam8157> iGoogle: 这还瘦啊...
<iGoogle> 你不是18200mm？
<iGoogle> 就是瘦嘛
<adam8157> iGoogle: 177-178cm
<iGoogle> 额。记错？
<adam8157> iGoogle: 182的是乐乐?
<adam8157> 不记得比我高很多啊
<iGoogle> 乐乐是矮子
<iMadper_NTR> adam8157: 我怎么记得你比我高...
<adam8157> iMadper_NTR: 是啊
<iMadper_NTR> adam8157: 我也178呀
<iGoogle> 是酷胖吧
<iMadper_NTR> adam8157: 我光脚178的...
<adam8157> iMadper_NTR: 你没有吧...
<iGoogle> 都吃了啥，长的
<adam8157> iGoogle: 酷胖小190cm的
<iMadper_NTR> adam8157: 真心有, 高三高考的时候量的
<adam8157> iMadper_NTR: 萎缩了
<iMadper_NTR> ....
<adam8157> iMadper_NTR: 哪可能没你高, 你太瘦看起来块头小
<iMadper_NTR> adam8157: 肯定是你穿高跟鞋, 所以看上去比我高...
<adam8157> iMadper_NTR: ....
<iMadper_NTR> adam8157: 我现在150+了... 天天减肥...
<adam8157> iMadper_NTR: 我也在减肥
<iMadper_NTR> adam8157: 你见我那会儿我才120...
 * iMadper_NTR 岁月是把杀猪刀
 * adam8157 最近肌肉越发明显了, 锻炼+减肥
<adam8157> iMadper_NTR: ....我勒个擦 不是吧, 这么肥还ntr个屁啊
<iMadper_NTR> adam8157: 不影响.
<gfrog> imtxc: 目测没啥好方法。
<gfrog> iMadper_NTR: .
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 木车。
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 不懂libvirt
<gfrog> iGoogle: 渣神
<adam8157> gfrog: 棍儿刮
<gfrog> adam8157: 每天拜一次壕基铛
<wweir> //join #archlinux-cn
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 乃从不用virt-manager?
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 他是一页参数的qemu cmdline流
 * yunfan_ 终于逮到个机会从事c2c了
<adam8157> yunfan_: 卖身?
<yunfan_> adam8157: copy 2 china
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: .
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: libvirt是渣渣
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕，茉莉同学竟然remote了。
<gfrog> adam8157: 苦闷啊，求remote机会。
<adam8157> gfrog: remote? 不可能吧
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 推荐游戏Cataclysm:Dark Days Ahead http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=441926 Cataclysm:DDA是一个roguelike的末日生存游戏，目前在3dm的独立游戏区比较火，是一个十分有趣耐玩的游戏。 官网地址： http://www.cataclysmdda.com/index.html 游戏最新版本是0.5，Linux版本需要自己编译，编译方法： http:/
<^k^> /www.cataclysmdda.com/compiling.html 相关教程： http://bbs.3dmgame.com/thread-3798622-1-1.html …
<gfrog> adam8157: 唉，求
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 尼玛这openstack还在用libvirt啊
<imtxc> gfrog: o 啊
<imtxc> yunfan_: c2c 了，加入组织了？
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 渣渣
<imtxc> gfrog: 乃也remote啊
 * adam8157 暂时不喜欢remote的职位
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: +1
 * freeflyi1g 好想有个在办公室的职位
<gfrog> imtxc: 没机会，求带走中。
<roylez> adam8157: 为啥？
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 切。
 * gfrog 求在家啊。
<roylez> freeflyi1g: 丫不是号称搞技术了么？
<gfrog> roylez: 没有“术”吧。。
<imtxc> freeflyi1g: adam8157 擦 + 1
<adam8157> roylez: 无聊啊, 租的房子不咋样  又不想回家, 城市太小啥都没有, 而且也对career无好处
<roylez> adam8157: 我在忽悠二线经理替我找relocate的职位
<adam8157> roylez: 来大帝都吧
<wzssyqa1> freeflyi1g: 你怎么也喷起来libvirt了
<freeflyi1g> roylez: relo to kiwi
<freeflyi1g> wzssyqa1: 确实烂啊
<roylez> adam8157: 大D都
<^k^> freeflyi1g 这里有输入法：http://www.inputking.com/ 或安装fcitx: apt-get install fcitx
<roylez> freeflyi1g: kiwi太渣了啊 
<freeflyi1g> roylez: 你们最近有啥靠谱职位不
<misaka00251> 怎么升级Ubuntu
<roylez> freeflyi1g: 木有
<wzssyqa1> freeflyi1g: 整个openstack不到处在散发这种气质
<roylez> adam8157: http://www.vim.org/sponsor/hall_of_honour.php
<^k^> roylez ⇪ t: Hall of honour : vim online
<freeflyi1g> roylez: kiwi不错啊
<roylez> adam8157: 想要出名，给钱就好
<freeflyi1g> roylez: 我最近对kiwi感兴趣
<roylez> freeflyi1g: 去菜市场买吧，5块一斤
<freeflyi1g> roylez: 5快你就能买到啊
<freeflyi1g> roylez: kiwi妹纸如何
<roylez> freeflyi1g: 就见过一个kiwi妹，美女
<adam8157> roylez: 我给wiki捐过, 准备在给debian和vim捐点
<roylez> adam8157: 你是壕
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: 壕
<roylez> adam8157: 你打算捐上榜么？
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: 亲，捐个timbuk2给我吧
<adam8157> ......
<roylez> adam8157: 也捐给我一个
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: 亲，开捐吧
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕，求捐个retina mba
<adam8157> vim捐款必须paypal啊, 没有账号
<gfrog> adam8157: 直接捐给红会告诉丫转交给乌干达
<adam8157> oh 不用注册
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: 我接受paypal,alipay
<adam8157> vim竟然还能registration....
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: 现金更欢迎
 * adam8157 擦 还是要建立paypal帐户, 那不捐了
<gfrog> adam8157: 我也接受现金和银行卡转帐。
 * adam8157 
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 贵司的都是大土豪啊。
 * adam8157 我都只捐一点点
<roylez> adam8157: 5毛？
<adam8157> roylez: <10$
<roylez> adam8157: 那就是5毛了
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<imtxc> adam8157: 我接受现金 银行卡和实物捐助，可以上门自取
<freeflyi1g> imtxc: lol
<freeflyi1g> imtxc: 我这里有个路由器，捐给你，你来自取吧
<imtxc> freeflyi1g: 好的么，我的路由器最近总断网 不知道什么情况
<freeflyi1g> imtxc: 当然好得啊
<imtxc> freeflyi1g: 一定要比他们送给当当的那个网件要好噢，你可是他的上司
<freeflyi1g> imtxc: 壕基裆是我的上司
 * imtxc 怒跪现金豪上司 adam8157
<adam8157> .....
 * imtxc 公布 paypal 接受捐助账户 txc dot yang @ gmai dot com
<roylez> freeflyi1g: 你怎么变蛋蛋的弟弟了？
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: adam8157 乃两个壕不要再争了。
<freeflyi1g> roylez: 锉啊
<imtxc> roylez: 膜拜一线经理
<adam8157> imtxc: 头像矬.样 ?
 * imtxc ||||| adam8157 你是怎么看出来的。。。。  跪一个
<imtxc> 居然真有人能看出来。。。。。
<adam8157> 乖
<imtxc> 当时哥的qq头像用了自己的照片 被土槽的。。。 然后就 im头像搓 le 
<imtxc> adam8157: 汇你工资的万分之一来救助我吧
<roylez> freeflyi1g: 帽子！！！！！！！！！！！
<imtxc> freeflyi1g: 不要给。。
<roylez> adam8157: openwrt attitude_adjustment出了，我要升级我的路由器
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲二号] attitude_adjustment?软件还是openwrt的新版本？
<imtxc> roylez: 你升级路由器花了多少钱
<imtxc> 换个64M的玩
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 安装gnome后出现中文乱码的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=441931 我安装了ubuntu server12.04，然后安装了gdm，结果进入图形界面后出现中文乱码，而且，在系统工具里没有language support这个模块，无法设置中文。求解决办法。 统计信息: 发表于 由 myifton — 2013-05-17 17:36
<maplebeats> imtxc, 过几天我生日，你打算送什么么
<newer> 有人在线吗？
<newer> 冒泡！
<yunfan_> imtxc: c2c是copy 2 china而已 
<lpy`> -
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 迅雷的下载地址如何破解，以ftp开头. http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=441936 ftp://dygod1:dygod1@d139.dygod.org:9011/ [电影天堂www.dy2018.net].钢铁侠3.MP4.720x404.国语中字.mp4 上面的下载地址是迅雷的链接，是不是要用ftp下载？ 请问怎么下载？ 谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 drongh — 2013-05-17 17:48
<nyfair> 北京闹市人行道现无名尸体头部及四肢均不见
<nyfair> 什么情况
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu国外衍生版 • 买了个树莓派 折腾了几天 apt-get悲剧了…… http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=441937 Reading package lists... Error! W: Architecture: all package 'libpng12-0' can't be Multi-Arch: same E: Problem parsing dependency Conflicts E: Error occurred while processing libpng12-0 (NewVersion2) E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/dpkg/status E: The packa
<^k^> ge lists or status file could not be parsed or opened. 貌似一运行apt-get就会出现这个 现 …
<teleScope> ^k^: 你IQ好低
<^k^> teleScope, 您的真实姓名是什么？  18:30 
<teleScope> ^k^: robot
<^k^> teleScope, 我一直在等着你。  18:31 
<teleScope> ^k^: 你在哪里？
<^k^> teleScope, .. 休息一下 ..  18:33 
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • ubuntukylin 13.04 安装最新amd显卡驱动13.4以及1080P强制满屏设置 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=441938 参考原文： http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=439130 ，但进而改善。。。 本人机器配置：i5-3570K，HD7850，ubuntukylin 13.04_64位，其它略。 1.下载ati官方的专用驱动， http://support.amd.com/cn
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • matlab到底要怎么装。。。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=441939 老是提示"sudo： ./install：找不到命令".... 求教啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 飘零的蒲公英 — 2013-05-17 19:10
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • zsh使用时发现了ctrl+s 出现 fwd-i-search，求指导使用方法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=441940 zsh使用时发现了ctrl+s 出现 fwd-i-search，求指导使用方法 统计信息: 发表于 由 slimbloody — 2013-05-17 19:25
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 显卡驱动安装失败提示，求助。(VIA/S3G UniChrome familly graphic driver) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=441942 集成显卡，07年的电脑，驱动盘内有LinuxDrivers 解压后的文件为K8M890XF40069-kernel-bin_20060620.run 系统：Ubuntu13.04 命令：sh K8M890XF40069-kernel-bin_20060620.run 运行结果： -------- install start -------
<^k^> - Install VIA/S3G UniChrome familly graphic driver! Which CPU do you use ? 1. VIA C3-2(C5N/C5P) …
<hulu> helo
<hulu> useradd -c "$RET" -m "$USER" $UIDOPT 为什么不拷贝 /etc/skel
<dbcdhjs177238> hello,everyone
<abinez> gebjgd: 早
<^k^> 早
<dbcdhjs177238> hello ,
<john__> no shit
<john__> hello
<^k^> john__:点点点.  20:09 
<dbcdhjs177238> 这里能说什么
<hulu> 有谁了解 useradd
 * jiero 亲亲 happyaron roylez lainme  iMadper_NTR pocoyo`  今天终于吃掉樱桃了
<jiero> 掉线了？
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • 发个修改gnome-shell的教程，pdf是在外文网站找到的 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=441946 主要是修改gnome-shell的 其实gdm也可以修改 但是现在还在找材料 希望懂的补上去 统计信息: 发表于 由 warmsun — 2013-05-17 20:21
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 双系统远程唤醒wakeonlan http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=441948 1. 问题： 由于宿舍里是教育网，好多外网不能上，包括此论坛。 解决方法：ssh连接实验室电脑，设置socks代理 2. 问题：实验室电脑不能一直开着，关机之后如何远程开机是个问题 解决方法：wakeonlan 双系统，Win
<tryit> 有啥好玩的东西没？
<kjkszpj> ?
<kjkszpj> ??
<john__> 请教问题： urxvt 如何设置成桌面背景
<john__> 就是设置成透明
<gebjgd> abinez, 早毛
<pudge_> john__: 开了compositor了么，开了就在Xressource里面配置一下就可以透明了
<pudge_> john__: 没开的话只能假透明
<john__> -o-
<kjkszpj> 这个怎么玩啊？O_O
<john____> 假透明怎么做？
<pudge_> john____: 在~/.Xresource文件加上URxvt.transparent: true
<john_____> pudge_: ==试一下
<pudge_> john_____: ~/.Xresources
<john_____> pudge_: 哈哈！
<john_____> pudge_: 哈哈！好了！！！你太厉害了！
<john_____> pudge_: 谢谢！
<pudge_> np
<john____1> Pudge: :)
<john____1> Pudge: 去那里有教程的？找了好久没找到
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • usb网卡，究竟要怎么样编译驱动程序？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=441949 装了台式机，买了USB网卡，发现不兼容Linux系统。 lsusb后查到是0bda:8179这个设备 一番google，找到这个帖子：http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=116&t=387810&start=0 里面提到rtl8188eu这个驱动可以编译安装
<pudge_> john__: google rxvt transparency，一堆的教程
<john__> pudge_: 哦
 * jiero 觉得今天网络真奇怪。
 * jiero 摸摸 roylez
<jiero> roylez https://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E7%94%9F%E7%B4%A0%E9%A3%9F%E4%B8%BB%E7%BE%A9
<^k^> jiero ⇪ t: 生素食主義 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<john__> Pudge: 谢一下你，fvwm太好玩了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 靠13.04又挂了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=441950 昨晚不知道是更新了什么 今天开机发现分辨率不对，登录后unity的侧栏不见了.....................什么快捷键都没反应... 重装显卡驱动，分辨率搞定，不过侧栏还是不见... 统计信息: 发表于 由 tracyone — 2013-05-17 21:40
<john__> 哈哈
<roylez_> jiero: 渣
<mk3548208> 最近发现一个奇异的问题，我把系统时间设置为被编译文件创建之前，发现无法编译，在使用make时，gcc一直 check
<john_____> hello
<jiero> roylez_: 。。。乐乐太黑了
<^k^> john_____:点点点.  22:23 
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu 13.04 无休眠选项 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=441955 电源管理里休眠选项时灰色的，显卡时intel集成显卡，有swap 分区 10g。求大神解答。 统计信息: 发表于 由 cunxinyou — 2013-05-17 22:31
<roylez_> jiero: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac663046
<^k^> roylez_ ... ⇪ 喵了个咪的 吓死偶了 - AcFun弹幕视频网
<jiero> roylez_: 。如果不是小胆猫，像我以前常处的那只。。。那两蜥蜴就被玩死了。。。
 * jiero 曾经拍摄过那猫捉老鼠，把老鼠逼到树上去。
<jiero> 哈哈
<jiero> 头一次看老鼠爬树
<jiero> 都睡觉了？这个频道没深夜档了。。。
<jiero> 大叔们没培养出接班人
<namoamitabuddha> vim 写 C++ 的 omni 补全如何?
<cece> 时差党 午夜场
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲二号] 我去，什么时候论坛开始使用验证码了？
<iMadper_NTR> 睡觉. 
<wobu> 睡前洒水，切记
<^k^>  05:07
<abinez> 家里唯一的沙发，被猫所占领，用它们肥项的身躯及源源不绝的猫毛，宣示着：猫奴与不明物体不许靠近及使用。
<abinez>     五岁的猫，睡眠时间已渐渐的多了起来，除了吃喝拉撒，几乎缠绵不起，连逗猫棒也失去了诱惑力。
<abinez>     好在它们在盘剥猫奴之余，也十分懂得使用发嗲卖萌的方式来安抚猫奴，至少每晚睡前总有一次。只不过它们太过敷衍，经常猫奴还未心满意足，它们就已经睡过去了，独留猫奴干瞪眼。
<abinez>     哼，猫！
<abinez> http://s15.sinaimg.cn/mw690/4ab59be6gdce41830292e&690
<abinez> http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_4ab59be6010181mn.html
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ 主人是渣_阙一_新浪博客
#ubuntu-cn 2013-05-18
<^k^> 新 新立得和软件源 • PPA源镜像进化版 - PCBeta Mirror http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=441979 按照惯例，请各位到我的博客 http://xiaoxing.us/pcbeta-mirror/ 查看～ 之前使用我的镜像的童鞋请注意了，此次更新更改了目录结构，如果您不更新源地址将会导致这些源都无法更新。 统计信息: 发表于 由 yexiaoxing — 2013-05-18 3:0 …
<^k^> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<metbsd> 大家都用什么手机啊
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu 13.04 开机问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=441983 笔记本 安装ubuntu 13.04。 开机的时候时不时的停在紫色背景那儿， 硬盘好像不转， 散热那边温度还很高。 只能按电源关机，再次启动就能进入系统。这是怎么回事呀？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Dongliya — 2013-05-18 1:03
<Pudge> 我操，手机推送hangout了，gtalk被替换了。。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ＨＥＬＰ！！提示缺文件，可不知道该安装那些包 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=441986 高手们，运行程序出现下面的提示，需要安装那些包呢？ Unhandled Java exception: java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: no swt-pi-gtk-3509 or swt-pi-gtk in swt.library.path, java.library.path or the jar file at org.eclipse.swt.internal.Libr
<^k^> ary.loadLibrary(sancho) at org.eclipse.swt.internal.Library.loadLibrary(sancho) at org.eclipse.swt. …
<seek> 早上好 
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • The problem how to solve? please help me!!!!!!!!!!! http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=441988 [ 113.440926] [ERROR]Cannot access secondary GPU - error: [XORG] (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA GPU at PCI:1:0:0. Please [ 113.440956] [ERROR]Aborting because fallback start is disabled. acer 4752 统计信息: 发表于 由 butcherzn — 2013-05-18 9:44
<seek0515> chromium 浏览器装好之后打开 一闪一闪的啊？
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 我之前在windows xp上装chrome，也遇到同样问题。。
<seek0515> 一闪一闪的怎么办呢？
<seek0515> 我以前装过一次也这样 但是过段时间自己就好了 
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 我在linux上装chrome还没遇到过这种问题。
<seek0515> 我全是在linux上出现这个问题 
<seek0515> xp上装这个从来没有出现过问题 
<netsnail> seek0515: 有杀毒软件还是中毒了？～
<seek0515> ubuntu 上面的  
<seek0515> 我刚刚才装的 
<seek0515> 我电脑上面一般不装杀毒软件 
<seek0515> 没有什么用 杀毒软件 
<dchxcrow> seek0515: 装chrome-goolge试试
<seek0515> 哦 好  我试试  
<seek0515> 为什么会出现那种情况的啊？
<Pudge> seek0515: 别眨眼
<seek0515> lol
<dchxcrow> 不清楚啊，
<seek0515> 好吧
<dchxcrow> 大牛们今天好像还没开始活动，要不然他们可能会告诉你，google没？或者上ubuntu的论坛看人们怎么说
<seek0515> 我google 上没找到  
<seek0515> 重启下机子 
<dchxcrow> 那看看ubuntu中文论坛上有人相同的问题没？
<seek0515> 还是没有用 
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 开机后cpu就满了，不能切换管理员账号，求大神指点 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=441990 刚装的ubuntu，安装了谷歌浏览器，配置了LAMP环境，重启后cpu就一直是满的，也不能切换用户，查看了一下进程/usr/bin/cpusd -F 这个东西一直占满了cpu，这是咋回事啊？求大神解决，小弟先谢谢各
<^k^> 位大神了 统计信息: 发表于 由 hkchzh — 2013-05-18 10:32
<peilin> 1 - 2 - Team Discussion (from fall 2012 - 8-12).srt   1 - 2 - Team Discussion (from fall 2012 - 812).mp4这两个文件名前段有点差异,字幕文件多了一横,结果gnome mplay播放的时候就不能自动载入字幕,批量改文件名我不太熟.我只想改.srt文件名使其和.mp4文件名一致(当然后缀是不要改的)
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助：安装13.04 后无法播放FLASH。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=441991 视频/网页显示不正常，总是跳出 FLASH 页面要求下载 FALSH 并安装，不管下载那个版本均无法安装，双击安装包只能显示安装包内部文件而不是运行安装程序，哪位兄弟指点一下 ？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 XJHERO — 2013-05-18 …
<iMadper_NTR> ... 还是好困...
<roylez_> iMadper_NTR: iMadper_那坨肉
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • 发现个的debian游戏源，也不知道有人发过没，很给力 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=441996 http://gamux.org/%E6%B8%B8%E6%88%8F%E6% ... %E5%8F%B0/ 链接在此 下载了个cogs，好玩的很 哈哈 统计信息: 发表于 由 warmsun — 2013-05-18 12:05
<iMadper_NTR> roylez_: 乐乐席
<iMadper_NTR> roylez_: 乐席, 你的firefox正常吗? 我的没办法用sock的proxy了
<hrzhu> iMadper_NTR: 額 你是不是用的autoproxy
<NotMe> alvin_rxg, 德国香肠生了一女儿了
<hrzhu> iMadper_NTR: 如果是的話clone個最新版吧 已經修復了21的問題 https://github.com/lovelywcm/autoproxy
<^k^> hrzhu ⇪ t: lovelywcm/autoproxy · GitHub
<jyfl987> 台式机噪音可真大
<NotMe> 看到了么
<NotMe> ssh 隧道，链接上了，浏览器的代理服务器也设好了。还是爬不了墙，是 DNS 的问题吗
<roylez_> iMadper_NTR: 没问题
<hrzhu> 設置裏有個network.proxy.socks_remote_dns 改成true就行了 好像用了autoproxy的話不改也行
<trying> 囧
<seek0515> hi
<^k^> seek0515:点点点.  12:55 
<NotMe> hrzhu, 额，等等，是用 autoproxy 啊，还是爬不了墙
<hrzhu> NotMe: 你有更新到最新版嗎？ https://github.com/lovelywcm/autoproxy
<^k^> hrzhu ⇪ t: lovelywcm/autoproxy · GitHub
<seek0515> abinez:中午好  
<NotMe> abinez, 你是...
<seek0515> abinez: 老实交代是不是才起来 lol
<NotMe> abinez, 你是 jason 么
<abinez> seek0515: 嗯
<jason___> hi
<abinez> NotMe: 我就是我，不是jason
<NotMe> 谁是 C json
<jason___> 我
<NotMe> 额
<seek0515> abinez: 真牛比 是不是昨天晚上有干活了啊 
<abinez> seek0515: 早
<NotMe> hrzhu, 这是 jason___ 的问题
<seek0515> 早  
<jason___> 怎么解决
<^k^> jason___:点点点.  12:59 
<NotMe> jason___, 你去问 hrzhu ，他好像知道。
<abinez> seek0515: 不是的，实际上是昨晚我早早就睡觉了
<seek0515> abinez: 其实我还在床上呢 
<NotMe> 你就在问，这里全是 ubuntu 的大神
<jason___> 怎么 我的autoproxy 怎么代理没有用
<abinez> seek0515: 我睡到晚上试点的时候，有人给我打电话，
<seek0515> abinez: 你做的什么游戏啊？ 
<jason___> 我都不知道怎么问
<NotMe> 大神们，这里有关于 ssh 隧道 和 autoproxy 的问题
<abinez> seek0515: 我没做什么游戏
<abinez> NotMe: ？
<NotMe> jason___, 等等
<jason___> 这里你一句我一句 很快就刷屏了尼
<seek0515> abinez: 你们工作室没做游戏？
<NotMe> jason___, 习惯一下，这里很牛的
<hrzhu> 更新autoproxy到最近版就能在21下用了 https://github.com/lovelywcm/autoproxy
<^k^> hrzhu ⇪ t: lovelywcm/autoproxy · GitHub
<hrzhu> *最新*
<abinez> seek0515: 那是个流行应用推荐
<NotMe> jason___, 看 hrzhu 说的话， 他在解决你的问题
<seek0515> 我表示我只是水神
<abinez> 就是推荐那些最流行的新出应用
<NotMe> hrzhu, 他刚来 irc 可能还不习惯这种大杂烩 :)
<jason___> 我的 autoproxy 是0.4b2.2011041023
<seek0515> abinez: 哦 好吧我刚准备找个游戏玩玩 
<NotMe> hrzhu, 照顾他一下， 他的 ssh隧道已经通了， autoproxy 看似也设置好了，但还是爬不了墙
<abinez> jason___: 买梯子 吧
<seek0515> 看样子大神们全起来了 
<archl> 大杂烩
<archl> 0.4 2011版本/
<seek0515> 我的问题来找个大神帮我解决一下  就是chromium 打开之后在首页一直闪 一直刷新 
<abinez> archl: 罗弟弟
<archl> abinez: 。
<abinez> seek0515: 换个版本
<NotMe> alpha080, 在么
<seek0515> abinez: 最新版的 
<hrzhu> jason___: https://github.com/lovelywcm/autoproxy 去這裏下載最新版 
<^k^> hrzhu ⇪ t: lovelywcm/autoproxy · GitHub
<NotMe> alvin_rxg, 在么
<abinez> seek0515: 换个稳定版本
<alpha080> NotMe: 在
<alpha080> 倒。。。
<seek0515> 早上才在ubuntu上下的 
<alpha080> 不是找我的啊
<NotMe> alpha080, jason___ 有问题
<alpha080> 你个骗子
<NotMe> alpha080, 是找你
<abinez> archl: momo
<NotMe> 我谁都找，关于 ssh隧道的
<seek0515> abinez: 换成chrome？
<NotMe> jason___, hrzhu 说下载最新版，可能你的旧版有问题
<abinez> seek0515: 你干嘛用那个浏览器
<abinez> seek0515: 用别的浏览器
<archl> abinez:  摸摸
<alpha080> autoproxy很久没更新了，与最新的firefox21不兼容啊
<seek0515> abinez: 用习惯了 在win7 上全是用的那个 
<alpha080> jason___: 换成foxyproxy吧
<abinez> 》》》用火狐或者用神器
<alpha080> 教程网上多的是
<abinez> seek0515: 用神器吧
<archl> alpha080: 有。新版 https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/addon/autoproxy/versions/
<hrzhu> 哪裏能上傳文件 我上傳個最新版吧
<seek0515> abinez: 神器？
<^k^> archl ⇪ t: AutoProxy :: Versions :: Add-ons for Firefox
<archl> seek0515:  opera
<abinez> 恩，
<hrzhu> firefox官網那個n年沒更新了
<seek0515> 哦 我看看 
<abinez> seek0515: Opera
<seek0515> abinez: 好 
<archl> hrzhu:  那个么。看样子在等待 mozilla的检验。所以新版本还没上
<NotMe> alpha080, 他刚来，不习惯这种聊天方式，你多照顾一下他
<alpha080> archl: 还真是。。。因为太久没更新了，都以为这扩展死了
<NotMe> alpha080, 你女儿上学了么？》
<alpha080> 还早呢
<archl> alpha080: 给照片
<hrzhu> 哦 到github clone個自己build個就行了
<NotMe> alpha080, 幼儿园几班了
<alpha080> archl: 去去去
<archl> alpha080: 。。。
<alpha080> NotMe: 不告诉你
<abinez> http://native.cnr.cn/pic/201305/t20130517_512605364.html
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ 深圳一病死猪下水炼油黑窝点被端[高清组图]_国内图片_中国广播网
<NotMe> 他退出了
<archl> alpha080:你好象是订 娃娃亲的那个。。。
<NotMe> jason___, 你会编译么
<jason___> 不会
<NotMe> jason___, 新版 autoproxy 要编译的。
<alpha080> 没事儿，铁打的硬盘流水的兵，能留住的自然会留下来
<jason___> 我已经更新到最新了 
<NotMe> jason___, 有人提议用 foxproxy
<alpha080> archl: 那是对方一厢情愿啊
<NotMe> hrzhu, 会不会是 DNS 的问题
<jason___> 我有 foxproxy
<alpha080> 。。。
<NotMe> jason___, 试下这个
<NotMe> 退了
<alpha080> 1 是foxyproxy 2 装一个就够了
<alpha080> = =
<NotMe> alpha080, 呵呵
<archl> alpha080: 女孩子给我看看
<NotMe> alpha080, 对亲家的事别忘了额
<NotMe> archl, 我早和他对亲家了额
<archl> NotMe: 。。。
<NotMe> 娃娃亲
<alpha080> NotMe: 你这家伙老换名字，我都忘记你上个名字是什么了
<archl> 我才不管亲家的事。
<NotMe> 呵呵
<archl> NotMe: 老家伙。
<seek0515> abinez: 不给力啊 在ubuntu 软件中心没找到啊
<archl> alpha080: 老家伙
<archl> seek0515: firefox的东西不需要在 ubuntu里找
<NotMe> jason___, 你和 alpha080 以及 hrzhu 交流就好，他们应该会解决你的问题
<NotMe> hrzhu, 会不会是 DNS 的问题额
<NotMe> 設置裏有個network.proxy.socks_remote_dns 改成true就行了 好像用了autoproxy的話不改也行
<NotMe> 我退了额
<seek0515> 校园网不给里啊 
<seek0515> 给力啊 
<NotMe> alvin_rxg, 你不理我额， gebjgd 生了一女儿
<archl> 不是吧。。。
<seek0515> 哎  
<archl> gebjgd还有孩子了
<NotMe> 有了额
<NotMe> 不说了
<NotMe> 在说他得骂我 八婆 了
<archl> eexp: 你的仔仔可以找好多了。
<alpha080> 难怪都看不到这厮了
<NotMe> 额
<alpha080> 原来是忙着换纸尿裤去了
<NotMe> :)
<NotMe> alpha080, 你是过来人吧
<alpha080> 那当然
<NotMe> :)
<alpha080> 折腾啊。
<NotMe> 我下了，去找 翁美玲
 * archl 觉得小孩子好麻烦。。。
<NotMe> 对了，谁还记得 翁美玲的
<archl> lol
<seek0515> 原来大部分人是做爸爸的了 
<alpha080> 没
<NotMe> 额
<archl> seek0515: 也就 1/
<alpha080> 大部分都是lol流
<archl> 3
<archl> 1／
<archl> 1/3 左右
<seek0515> lol  
<NotMe> 弯弓射大屌 的女主角
<alpha080> 你检查这些人左手就知道鸟
<seek0515> 咱还没有呢 
<archl> 做了妈妈的呐。
<archl> 有没有
<alpha080> 恭喜你，左手强壮党
<seek0515> 额  还有做妈妈了呢？
<NotMe> 我下了
<seek0515> 88 一路走好 
<NotMe> jason___, 你不是在么？
<hrzhu> autoproxy 2013051812 http://113.105.143.174/gdown_group465/M00/1D/7B/cWmPrlGXDdwAAAAAAALV-RerJOc1927669/autoproxy-0.4b2.2013051812.xpi?k=s-QNUnkTaYYL7Z51aiI6FQ&t=1368854390&u=1918670794-24149402-dwmlqmaz&s=102400&file=autoproxy-0.4b2.2013051812.xpi
<seek0515> 下了 你们慢慢聊 
<NotMe> 他又连不上 ssh隧道了
<NotMe> ubuntu 怎么设 hosts
<alpha080> 你是指修改么？
<NotMe> 错了，设DNS
<alpha080> vi /etc/resolv.conf
<hrzhu> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/autoproxy/versions/?page=1#version-0.4b2.2013051811 官網貌似有了
<^k^> hrzhu ⇪ t: AutoProxy :: Versions :: Add-ons for Firefox
<NotMe> alpha080, 他用 ssh隧道，会不会是DNS 的问题
<alpha080> 前面不是说改了么？
<NotMe> 没呢
<alpha080> 看错了，前面是说 firefox remote.dns那个修改了
<alpha080> 也有可能哇，要不还是先用foxyproxy看看，先跑起来再说
<alpha080> 再说那个ssh 哪里来的？别说是国内的。。
<NotMe> cjb
<NotMe> 我一直用这个，挺好用的
<NotMe> 改了 remote.dns 后要重启的么
<hrzhu> 不用的
<alpha080> 不用吧？
<NotMe> 我让他重启了
<NotMe> :)
<hrzhu> 但是dns可能有cache 要過一會才有效 firefox裏有個dns cache的 你可以設爲0讓他馬上過去
<alpha080> 重启什么啊？电脑么？！
<hrzhu> dns cache expire之類的設置
<NotMe> 浏览器额
<peilin> 有些视频声音太小,所有能调高声音的都调到最大了,还是听不清,怎办,声卡的问题吗?换过电脑看同样的视频,声音大点
<hrzhu> 怎麼下個新番也只有五六個peers
<pity> 请教个问题，rsync --exclude='/path/' source dest 排除 /path/ 目录，这样写不对吗？为什么同步时还会包含 /path/ 目录呢？
<peilin> lspci －v ：00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<peilin> 	Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device 7392
<peilin> 	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16
<peilin> 	Memory at f9ffc000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
<peilin> 	Capabilities: <access denied>
<peilin> 	Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel
<peilin> 这个驱动有问题不
<alpha080> 在自己的raspberry 上弄了个 owncloud~
<pity> 请教个问题，rsync --exclude='/path/' source dest 排除 /path/ 目录，这样写不对吗？为什么同步时还会包含 /path/ 目录呢？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 为什么我装了ubuntu12.10后的电脑散热器会反常的转动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=441999 我在笔记本上刚刚装了ubuntu12.10，但是散热器的活动异常的频繁，而且还是在我没开几个网页的时候，是不是我的哪里的配置没有弄好啊，是不是有什么不必要的进程开着啊，希望能有好的解决
<^k^> 方案。 统计信息: 发表于 由 tanoya — 2013-05-18 13:31
<tryingg> Pity, try path instead /path/
<pity> tryingg: 不能写绝对路径？
<tryingg> true
<pity> tryingg: 果然！
<pity> tryingg: 我说怎么就是不行呢
<tryingg> :-)
<abinez> AMD首先将收购目标放到了Nvidia身上，原因是其拥有丰富的图形技术经验，而且对基于K7和K8架构的AMD处理器来说，Nvidia还拥有一些最好的芯片组。但是，Nvidia首席执行官黄仁勋希望，合并以后的公司将由他来负责运营，而这对AMD的管理层来说是无法接受的。随后，AMD将目标转向ATI，并最终在2006年10月份以54亿美元的价格收购了这家公司，支付方式为现
<abinez> 金加股票。
<abinez> 如果AMD收购的是Nvidia
<abinez> 会咋样呢？
<abinez> AMD由黄仁勋运营，也许就可以赶超Intel了
<gebjgd> abinez, 中国由你管理，也许就可以赶英超美了
<abinez> gebjgd: 咋滴
<abinez> 倒数排过来也轮不到我管理
<abinez> LOL
<abinez> http://tech.qq.com/zt2012/tmtdecode/289.htm
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ AMD沉浮全景_腾讯科技_腾讯网
<alvin_rxg> abinez: 真不谦虚
<abinez> alvin_rxg: 那怎样才算是谦虚哇
<abinez> LOL
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 这么早就起床了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 好勤奋
<alvin_rxg> abinez: 倒数第一就倒数第一呗，还倒数第二
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 鼻塞，睡不好
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 连我们家闺女都不如
<abinez> alvin_rxg:这， 不敢跟你争啊
<abinez> 第一肯定是要留给你啊
<abinez> LOL
<mrvon> 新人报道
<john__> hello
<john__> 有人在吗
<john__> 请教问题
<^k^> john__:点点点.  14:34 
<john__> 在C语言 怎么 char s[10]; 不行而 char s[10]="abcde";可以
<abinez> gebjgd: 这个家伙牛哇
<abinez> 快来膜拜
<abinez> 钢铁侠原型马斯科
<john__> abinez: 怎么牛
<abinez> 马斯科被《时代》杂志评为2013年全球最具影响力的100大人物之一。
<john__> abinez: gebjgd 是100大人物？
<abinez> john__: LOL
<john__> abinez: 在C语言 怎么 char s[10]; 不行而 char s[10]="abcde";可以
<abinez> john__: 我不是吗农
<john__> abinez: 你是什么农
<abinez> 我不是码农
<john__> abinez: 你是什么农
<alvin_rxg> 瓜农
<abinez> john__: 无业游民
<john__> abinez: 哦！兄弟！
<john__> abinez: 介绍吗农工作一份来
<john__> abinez: 俺懂python
<abinez> 码农工作是不用介绍滴
<john__> abinez: LOL
<abinez> 要自己砸，自己开荒的
<alvin_rxg> john__: 原则上对的。可能是你前后代码问题
<john__> abinez: alvin_rxg LOL
<john__> alvin_rxg: char s[10]="abcde";   strlen(s) == 5;
<john__> alvin_rxg: char s[10]; char *ps; ps=s; ps="abcde"; strlen(s)==6 ???
<john__> alvin_rxg: 请教是怎么算得。。。不明
<alvin_rxg> john__:   s 的指针以及它的内容从来没变过…
<john__> alvin_rxg: 哦！！有理
<helloWorld> hi
<helloWorld> 有人在用emacs cedet的么？
<^k^> helloWorld:点点点.  14:52 
<newer> 大家都在讨论什么啊
<helloWorld> 在无法parse vs2010的库文件 如何处理..
<john__> alvin_rxg: 可以为甚 char s[10]="abcde"; strlen(s)==5 ???
<john__> alvin_rxg: 可是为甚 char s[10]="abcde"; strlen(s)==5 ???
<newer> 有什么不对吗？
<john__> alvin_rxg: '\0'不算吗？
<newer> 当然不算
<john__> newer: LOL
<john__> newer: :)
<alvin_rxg> john__: s[]="abcde"  已经给 s 指定了内容了。 而你前边的 s[] 声明后内容是不确定的随机的。后你用 ps 指针只是指向了新的一个字符串
<alvin_rxg> john__: 重新 gcc 一下， strlen 会是随机的，不会一直是6
<john__> alvin_rxg: 有点明白了。。。谢谢！！
<john__> alvin_rxg: 有时候是3.。？？？明明有"abcde"...............
<alvin_rxg> john__: 你先看看字符串是怎么赋值的………………
<john__> alvin_rxg: 没有给值。。。:)我搞错了
<john__> alvin_rxg: 是溢出重写了吧
<john__> 3
<alvin_rxg> ...
<john__> alvin_rxg: ...
<john__> alvin_rxg: 没有溢出。。。strlen果然随机
<john__> alvin_rxg: strlen太神奇了
<john__> ...
<alvin_rxg> john__: http://pastebin.com/LQswsPJw
<john__> alvin_rxg: The connection was reset
<john__> alvin_rxg: 明白了，char s[10]; 里面有3个字符！对吧
<alvin_rxg> char s[10] = "12345";
<alvin_rxg> char *ps = s;
<alvin_rxg> ps = "abcde";
<alvin_rxg> printf("%d %s\n", strlen(s), s);
<alvin_rxg> printf("%d %s\n", strlen(ps), ps);
<john__> alvin_rxg: 那s[10]其他的呢？难道内存很多'\0' ???
<alvin_rxg> john__: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/214476
<john__> alvin_rxg: 谢谢！在看。太热心了 LOL   
<seek0515> ubuntu下面有没有超级终端的软件啊？
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 刚装的Ubuntu，刚装的compiz，刚配置的conky,遇到无数问题困扰…… http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442006 装系统遇到的问题真是多多，不过大多百度帮我解决了，可是还有一个问题，就是原本我最想不到的开关机问题我先把两张我开机的图放上来吧IMG_20130516_181413.jpgIMG_20130518_143018.jpg然
<seek0515> 什么是超级终端
<alvin_rxg> mv terminal superTerminal
<seek0515> ^k^:什么是超级终端
<^k^> seek0515: define:超级终端 http://g.cn 超级终端v4.04,Better Terminal Emulator Pro是一款android下非常棒的超级终端 软件，不需要root权限，适用于1.6以上的rom，支持SSH/Telnet，也是学习Linux命令 ...
<seek0515> ^k^: ubuntu 下的超级终端软件有什么？
<^k^> seek0515, 它有什么做的吗？  15:18 
<seek0515> ^k^:超级终端
<^k^> seek0515, 什么是你最喜欢的颜色。  15:19 
<seek0515> ^k^: 我不告诉你
<^k^> seek0515, 你在哪里得到你的想法吗？  15:19 
<seek0515> ^k^:不告诉你 
<^k^> seek0515, 确定的，这将是我们的秘密，不明身份的人。  15:20 
<seek0515> alvin_rxg: 谢谢 
<john__> ^k^: 拉屎给他
<^k^> john__, 当你侮辱我，侮辱自己。  15:23 
<john__> ^k^: ???
<^k^> john__, 休息一下..  15:24 
<abinez> http://upload.chinaz.com/2013/0516/1368673745114.jpg
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • 更新到debian7了吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442011 不敢更啊，怕更坏了 统计信息: 发表于 由 xxxcjr — 2013-05-18 15:29
<newer> 本屌坚持使用ubuntu12.04
<xiaopeng> 请问大家登录 IRC 用的端口号是多少？
<newer> 长期支持，2017年再还吧
<newer> debian再说吧
<xiaopeng> newer: 请问你登录 IRC 用的端口号是多少？谢谢
<happyaron> 超级终端是指console吧。
<happyaron> linux上用console口的话minicom比较好
 * newer love pi
<suifeng> 6697 tls
<suifeng> 6667
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 除了GIMP，还有选择吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442015 基本需求就是从扫描的图片上，去掉几个文字，然后再加上文字。 就这么简单，难道非要搬出GIMP这个大家伙吗？ 有没有其他的选择，给推荐一下。 统计信息: 发表于 由 百草谷居士 — 2013-05-18 15:56
<NotMe> alpha080, 我要把那人杀了
<NotMe> alpha080, 他用浏览器的代理设置可以上了。
<NotMe> alpha080, 他一新手，郁闷额
<abinez> ：工作的高压环境使人们更容易建立深厚友谊，即使少有共同点的同事也能成为朋友。若再有一个“难搞”的共同上司，友谊就更坚不可摧
<NotMe> abinez, 你很有感慨啊
<newer> 怎么又聊到工作了
<newer> 怎么又聊到友谊了
<abinez> newer: ？？
<abinez> 咋滴
<NotMe> unity 怎么 将隐藏的 tray icon 弄出来
<NotMe> 以前的办法 gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist “['all']” 不行了
<NotMe> unity 系统托盘如何找回隐藏的图标，以前可用白名单，现在不起作用了
<NotMe> 有人回答我的问题吗？
<NotMe> unity 系统托盘如何找回隐藏的图标，以前可用白名单，现在不起作用了
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • screenlets的有些插件不能移动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442016 就是本来screenlets桌面插件上右键可以显示设置 点击可以移动，但某些插件在桌面上就不能移动，右键也没反应，要关闭也只能把全部插件关闭，这是怎么回事啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 石玉生 — 2013-05-18 16:23
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 有关lamp的事！新手请教！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442018 用新立得装上lamp sever ，现在下了个phpmyadmin想装上去，也是去论坛看了怎么安装的，但发现要把下载的phpmyadmin的文件放入/var/www/里，怎么设置这里的权限？又或者怎么处理这样的问题？以后自己写的php项
<^k^> 目又怎么放进去呢？我是新手，真不懂啊，怎么设置一个文件夹的权限777, …
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 安装没有图形界面 只有三个选项！我同学急等着用呢！！！！！！快快快！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442019 DSC_0047.jpg DSC_0046.jpg 选择三个中任何一个选项都不行 一会光驱就没反应了 我是给我同学安 此光盘在我的thinkpad T430上没事
<abinez> NotMe: 你可以重新添加进去
<NotMe> abinez, 就是不能添加额
<abinez> ？
<NotMe> gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist “['all']” 这个提示 没有“com.canonical.Unity.Panel”这个方案
<abinez> ??
<abinez> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/samsung-u1000-ubuntu-phone.jpg
<hougelangley> NotMe: unity拿来用就行了，别定制界面了，费时费力。
<john__> 请问是ubuntu还是centos好用
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • pppoe-server 无法启动内核模式 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442026 环境：ubuntu 13.04;ppp 2.4.5;rp-pppoe 3.11 root@summer-K42JE:/# modprobe pppoe root@summer-K42JE:/# pppoe-server -I eth0 -L 10.1.1.1 -R 192.168.8.5 -N 5 -k pppoe-server: invalid option -- 'k' 请各位给出些提示... 统计信息: 发表于 由 summerunix — 2013-05-18 18:07
<john__> 请说ubuntu是最好的系统
<john__> 请问ubuntu是全宇宙最好的系统吗
<gebjgd> john__, 不是
<gebjgd> john__, arch才是
<adam8157> 召集明天去北大游泳, 欢迎报名
<adam8157> roylez_: 乐乐
<ofan> adam8157: 游泳应该找妹子
<NotMe> gebjgd, 恭喜，g+中不回应我
<gebjgd> NotMe, 回了
<NotMe> 额
<NotMe> unity 如何解决系统托盘中图标不显示的问题额
<NotMe> 原来白名单的不起作用了
<NotMe> john__, 别装 archlinux ，核心升级会很悲剧的。
<NotMe> 谁知道的，gstm启动了，没有那个图标，显示不了窗口额
<john__> NotMe: 怎么悲剧了？
<john__> NotMe: archlinux现在滚不动了吗
<NotMe> john__, 某种升级，会很悲剧的，我升级一次，把 /lib中基本的库都弄没了，最基本的linux命令都用不了
<john__> NotMe: 这么牛
<NotMe> 是额
<NotMe> 搞得我又会 ubuntu 了
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • 编译gcc,这个问题怎样解决 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442032 看图 统计信息: 发表于 由 yynana — 2013-05-18 18:59
<john__> NotMe: 强
<Pudge> 我操，手机推送hangout了，gtalk被替换了。。
<NotMe> 谁知道的，gstm启动了，没有那个图标，显示不了窗口额
<NotMe> 谁知道的，gstm启动了，没有那个图标，显示不了窗口额。 gstm 是通过点击 系统托盘图标显示窗口的。 谁知道啊
<NotMe> 很急在线等
<NotMe> 在线等啊
<john__> 有人招工吗，月薪5K帮你洗内裤
<NotMe> 谁知道的，在unity, gstm启动了，没有系统托盘图标，而 gstm 要通过点击 此图标显示窗口的。 谁知道在unity如何才能显示隐藏的图标。
<NotMe> 谁知道的，在unity, gstm启动了，没有系统托盘图标，而 gstm 要通过点击 此图标显示窗口的。 谁知道在unity如何才能显示隐藏的图标。
<NotMe> 在线等啊，急～急～急～急～急～急～急～急～急～急～急～急～急～急～急～急～急～急～急～急～急～急～急～急～急～急～急～急～急～急～急～急～急～急～急～急～急～急～
<john__> NotMe: 多少钱
<NotMe> 啥多少钱
<NotMe> gebjgd, 知道么
<NotMe> knownbad, 知道么
<NotMe> knownbad, 你在这啊
<john__> NotMe: 招工
<NotMe> knownbad, 美国议会每隔几天开一次，怎么众议院的录像天天都有额
<NotMe> knownbad, 貌似这些议员还不吃午饭
<NotMe> 谁知道我的问题啊
<NotMe> 拜托啦
<NotMe> 网上找的都是白名单，但貌似现在不起作用了
<john__> 有人招工吗？日薪过百帮洗内裤
<john__> 这里不都是老板吗？怎么不招工
<NotMe> alpha080, 懂么，亲家
<NotMe> 很急啊
<john__> alt + ~
<john__> NotMe: alt + ~
<gebjgd> NotMe, 从来不用那破玩意
<NotMe> john__, 额，谢谢
<adam8157> ofan: 也是
<john__> NotMe: 招了我吧
<adam8157> 召集明天去北大游泳, 欢迎报名
<adam8157> 召集明天去北大游泳, 欢迎报名
<NotMe> 额，我要女的
<gebjgd> NotMe, 让他变性就是了
<john__> NotMe: 我有菊花有洗内裤，还不行
<NotMe> john__, 那时桌面效果
<NotMe> john__, 没用啊，那没看到 系统托盘 额
<NotMe> 没用啊
<NotMe> 谁知道的，在unity, gstm启动了，没有系统托盘图标，而 gstm 要通过点击 此图标显示窗口的。 谁知道在unity如何才能显示隐藏的图标。 以前加白名单的办法没用
<NotMe> 谁懂
<hougelangley> 为什么你不用putty
<NotMe> hougelangley, 不是我的问题，我在 kde ，没有这个问题
<NotMe> putty很烦
<NotMe> putty貌似也是有系统托盘的吧，还是有那个问题呢
<NotMe> 谁懂的额
<hougelangley> NotMe: putty没有系统托盘
<NotMe> hougelangley, 问题在于 unity 的系统托盘图标不显示
<hougelangley> 设置都差不多
<hougelangley> 反正都是为了翻墙
<NotMe> hougelangley, 额，但我喜欢 gstm。 可以隐藏窗口。
<hougelangley> 这个以前弄过，不过已经一年多不用ubuntu了。
<NotMe> 谁知道的，在unity, gstm启动了，没有系统托盘图标，而 gstm 要通过点击 此图标显示窗口的。 谁知道在unity如何才能显示隐藏的图标。 以前加白名单的办法没用
<NotMe> 额，ubuntu 13.04 删了那个白名单了
<hougelangley> = =|，那就随便了
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲二号] 为什么要用putty呢？默认的ssh挺好用的呀
<NotMe> 能先解决我的系统托盘的问题先么。
<NotMe> 问题不在翻墙，在系统托盘
<hougelangley> 确实挺好用，不过图形化更友好
<hrzhu> 都已經用Linux了還用putty?
<hougelangley> 囧～
<NotMe> 问题不在翻墙，在系统托盘
<NotMe> gebjgd, 你还在用 kde 么
<NotMe> kde 很吃资源额
<john__> 有人听说过“销售工程屎”吗
<abinez> 好奇怪
<abinez> 怎么Ubuntu上无法登录UbuntuOne呢
<abinez> 以前都可以登录啊
<abinez> 怎么老提示验证失败？
<metbsd> 什么是ubuntuone
<^k^> metbsd: define:ubuntuone http://g.cn Helps store, sync and share information in a Canonical cloud. Comes in free and commercial subscription.
<metbsd> 看不懂
<abinez> metbsd: Ubuntuone是一个网络存储服务
<abinez> 可以用来同步文件
<alvin_rxg>  什么是g2g
<metbsd> 类似网络硬盘？
<abinez> 在多个不同的设备设备上同步
<^k^> alvin_rxg: define:g2g http://g.cn what an asshole online says when you just got to the good part of the conversation. They say g2g and you get PISSED OFF because you don't have anything ...
<abinez> metbsd: 和网络硬盘差不多
<abinez> 功能显然比网络硬盘还要好
<abinez> 支持自动同步的
<NotMe> And please make symbolic tray icon support or the ability to choose different tray icons where one of them to be symbolic Tixati icon, just how qBittorrent have, my panel is black
<hougelangley> NotMe: KDE耗资源？一点没有感觉，仁兄用的是kubuntu？
<NotMe> 谁翻译一下
<eexp> 谁有ssd
<NotMe> 装 ubuntu 后转 kubuntu
<abinez> eexp: 我有两个SSD
<metbsd> 可以同步图片，文档，音乐，视频和应用，并可以跨越windows, 安卓，ios,ipad, wp设备吗？
<hougelangley> eexp: 兄弟还没有买？
<abinez> eexp: 你回来啦？
<metbsd> 百度云可以，估计这个会更好？
<eexp> abinez: 你mkfs有问题没
<abinez> MKFS？
<eexp> hougelangley: 才到一个，似乎不对头。
<abinez> eexp: 我坏掉一个了
<hougelangley> eexp: 什么牌子？
<eexp> 格式化嘛。一直不完成
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • 求助，wine安装问题，用的是sudo apt-get ..始终提示有几个软件包无法下载，404 NOT Found http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442033 安装过好几次了。。网上的教程也快看遍了。。还是没办法。。。求经验之人帮助。在线等！！！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Blingbling — 2013-05-18 19:31
<abinez> 两个是金士顿的120GB
<eexp> tigo啥的牌子。
<eexp> abinez: 你咋格式化的
<abinez> tigo的明显杂牌
<hougelangley> eexp: 呃，我的是三星，现在超级本用的是金士顿
<eexp> 销量最大的。我就选了
<abinez> eexp，我安装系统的时候格式化的
<eexp> hougelangley: 咋格式化的
<hougelangley> eexp: 前辈肿莫买这个牌子？
<abinez> 用系统自带的工具
<metbsd> 这种云端硬盘国内有几十个，都是免费的
<eexp> 测试嘛
<^k^> eexp:点点点.  19:39 
<eexp> 32G
<hougelangley> eexp: 我格式化是在安装系统的时候
<abinez> eexp: 32GB啊？
<eexp> 都是做系统盘，直接安装？
<abinez> 还不如买个U盘呢
<eexp> 有32G udsik
<hougelangley> eexp: 恩，我的SSD直接挂/分区
<abinez> eexp: 买这个就是用来安装系统
<hougelangley> eexp: win8上作为C盘
<abinez> 不然买来当U盘么?
<eexp> mkfs，现在不完啊
<eexp> 32G安装系统够了。
<hougelangley> 囧了
<abinez> eexp: 我现在还有一个
<hougelangley> 完全够了
<eexp> 准备nas的，所以系统不要多大了
<hougelangley> 如果省着点，10G的都够用
<eexp> 当然
<eexp> 现在系统才12G占用。
<hougelangley> 呵呵，我的也差不多
<eexp> kingston说好多假盘啊
<hougelangley> eexp: 我的是金士顿是找朋友买的
<eexp> 额。
<hougelangley> 倒是不会假，或者京东买
<eexp> 不喜欢京东
<eexp> Writing superblocks and filesystem accounting information:        
<eexp> 一直停这里
<hougelangley> 亚马逊？！不过现在的亚马逊很多第三方厂家卖，我就远离了亚马逊
<hougelangley> 去喝杯茶什么的再等等。
<eexp> 不至于嘛。
<eexp> 难道内建raid0啥的？
<hougelangley> 是啊，奇怪，拔掉重试！？
<hougelangley> = =|
<eexp> 热插拔？
<hougelangley> 我是瞎猜的
<eexp> lol
<adam8157> 召集明天去北大游泳, 欢迎报名
<adam8157> 召集明天去北大游泳, 欢迎报名
<adam8157> 召集明天去北大游泳, 欢迎报名
 * adam8157 找人游泳啊!!!!!
<eexp> 死蛋蛋，别打叉
<youmengtian> 北大
<youmengtian> 好近的
<hougelangley> 对昆明人来说就很远了
<roylez_> adam8157: 你找基佬下饺子？
<youmengtian> 哈哈，打个飞的来。adam给你报销
<adam8157> ...
<youmengtian> 哈哈
<youmengtian> ／
<abinez> LL
<abinez> 有谁在用UbuntuOne
<youmengtian> 我在用
<youmengtian> 没有问题呀
<abinez> 你的能登录么？
<youmengtian> 可以的
<youmengtian> 没有问题
<NotMe> unity怎么那么变态啊
<abinez> 奇怪了。老子的系统怎么登录提示验证失败
<youmengtian> 刚才还在同步文档来着
<NotMe> 以前还有个 白名单， 现在连白名单也去了
<youmengtian> unity不就是变态的别称么？
<NotMe> 额
<gebjgd> NotMe, 我从来不用kde
<abinez> youmengtian: 好了
<gebjgd> NotMe, 你记错人了吧
<abinez> 现在好了
<youmengtian> ...
<abinez> gebjgd: 你瘦了没？
<gebjgd> abinez, 瘦什么
<abinez> 我今天称了一下，我瘦了6斤
<abinez> 准备庆祝一下瘦身成功
<abinez> LOL
<abinez> gebjgd: 瘦肉
<roylez_> lainme: 囡囡早啊
<youmengtian> 囡囡？
<abinez> lainme: 牛牛早
<NotMe> gebjgd, 你用什么
<gebjgd> NotMe, 一直xfce
<NotMe> 不是吧，以前你不是很推崇 kde 的么
<gebjgd> NotMe, 从来没推崇过
<gebjgd> NotMe, 一开始用ob 后来用xfce
<gebjgd> NotMe, 傻逼才用kde
<NotMe> 额，不过你倒是不用 gnome
<iamsb> 好吧
<gebjgd> iamsb, 你不是用arch么
<IamSB> 升级一次重大升级，弄坏了，换 ubuntu 了
<gebjgd> IamSB, 直接debian啊
<gebjgd> IamSB, 用什么ubuntu
<IamSB> 额
<IamSB> knownbad, 出来额
<IamSB> knownbad, 他潜水了
<IamSB> 寄给他一硅胶假人
<gebjgd> IamSB, 他有米国的妓女
<gebjgd> IamSB, 不需要你的硅胶假人
<IamSB> 他以前咋就用硅胶人了
<lainme> roylez_: 不早了
<abinez> 刚才给睡着了
<kenifanying> join #django
<abinez> 买个电吹风
<abinez> 现在的空气太潮湿了
<hulu> 13.04 的毛病为什么这么麻烦
<hulu> 我都看了好多代码，怎么也找不到问题所在
<hulu> 谁熟悉 casper
 * b33e is away: 吃东西
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu国外衍生版 • mint进去后显示桌面壁纸和鼠标，但是不能用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442034 楼主用的是cinnamon环境！！ mint能进去图形界面，有壁纸有鼠标 但是不能显示托盘和桌面的东西，鼠标点击没反应，按键盘没反应，每次只能通过ctrl+alt+F1重启 gnome的界面没问题 统计信息: 发表于
<^k^> 由 谁又谁 — 2013-05-18 21:07
<hulu> 今天人很少啊！
<wzssyqa> hulu: 周末都这样
<hulu> 是啊
<hulu> 下午去爬山，很累
<IamSB> 现在这时候，有谁还像 这些人 独自撸管的
<IamSB> gebjgd去陪老婆了么
<IamSB> knownbad, 在么
<knownbad> ?
<IamSB> 美国国会多久开一次会的，怎么总议院的网站每天都有录像的额，貌似议院还不吃午饭
<hzform> 能否让系统语言显示为中英双语呀？
<hulu> 同样的命令，在 casper 环境下就不拷贝 /etc/skel，而普通环境就拷贝 /etc/skel
<hulu> 难道有什么神奇环境变量？
<IamSB> 美众议院天天开会的么？
<knownbad> 不知道，议会有个会期但不是每天。
<IamSB> 但众议会的网站可是天天有录像
<IamSB> 貌似没休息的
<IamSB> 难道我看错日期了?
<knownbad> http://goo.gl/KSdz
<^k^> knownbad ... ⇪ The United States House of Representatives · House.gov
<knownbad> 尿尿去。
<hulu> casper 难道有特殊的 /etc/skel
<IamSB> knownbad, 几乎是天天有录像额。我想象中是每隔一段时间才有一次会的。
<knownbad> 有中文的。  http://goo.gl/WU96J
<wzssyqa> IamSB: 众议院是不是会比较无聊？
<knownbad> 录像可能不是即时的。
<IamSB> 参议院无聊吧
<IamSB> 额
<knownbad> 你看的因该是C-SPAN。
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • ssd 不能格式化 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442036 各种方法都试过。 都是吊死。 谁有经验。说说注意事项。 要不，周一退货。 统计信息: 发表于 由 eexpress — 2013-05-18 21:24
<IamSB> c-span 是啥意思
<IamSB> 我看的是 Sessions On-Demand 这个链接
<jiero> 每次出新手机，老手机都能原价卖出的特权——有卖的么
<jiero> adam8157: 明天你去游泳，不冷？
<adam8157> jiero: 室内的啊
<knownbad> http://goo.gl/ICJeR
<jiero> adam8157:  拍 imadper 裸照
<adam8157> jiero: 他又不来
<jiero> adam8157: 那就都牌吧
<adam8157> ...
<IamSB> http://houselive.gov/ViewPublisher.php?view_id=14 我看的是这个
<^k^> IamSB ... ⇪ House of Representatives Live Video: HouseLive.gov
<jiero> roylez 乐乐啊。乐乐到了是到了，能不能这样用？塞入之后戴着耳机开大声听？
<jiero> roylez 我还以为是8对呢。
<IamSB> wzssyqa, 说起来，我看众议院的录像确实很沉闷
<jiero> IamSB: 。。。
<wzssyqa> jiero: 罗姐
<knownbad> IamSB: 你喜欢就好。
<IamSB> 额
<IamSB> 很长额，录像有10小时的。他们有加班费的么
<knownbad> 不知道可能轮班。
<knownbad> 你问这干嘛？  劳力输出？
<IamSB> 好奇啊
<IamSB> 其实我在想，我的议会该多长时间开一次。
<knownbad> 看任期。
<knownbad> 妈的，我这么早起床跟你说这个。
<IamSB> 哈哈哈哈 我想还是周六周日一次吧，那些人都要上班额。
<knownbad> 拉完屎去健身房去。
<IamSB> 哈哈
<IamSB> 好吧，不说了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 13.04 鼠标移动有停顿感 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442039 安装的是13.04版本，硬件配置是I3的CPU，2G的内存，ATI显卡。 不运动任何程序，不停移动鼠标，大概5，6秒钟会停顿一下。不知是为什么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xdhpc — 2013-05-18 21:42
<knownbad> 你那游戏如果任期太长的话会没人玩。  大家都想当议员。
<IamSB> 额，但是一星期一会期，一月才4次，我想也太快了
<IamSB> 额，但是一星期一会期，一月任期，才4次，我想也太快了
<IamSB> 虽可连任，每天开会，那些人又得上班。
<IamSB> 不在这说了，你去上厕所健身吧
<jiero> wzssyqa: 。。。
<jiero> 为什么叫我罗姐。
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 大家给小弟指导指导。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442040 桌面右上方第一个图标，就是信封那个是什么软件，怎么把它弄掉？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ZHAIXINGZI — 2013-05-18 21:56
<SmartOne> topic
<SmartOne> 这是哪
<SmartOne> 有人么
<^k^> SmartOne:点点点.  22:03 
<SmartOne> ？
<b33e> SmartOne: 有人
<SmartOne> 大家一般在这里聊些什么呢
<b33e> 我一般打酱油
<SmartOne> 嘿嘿
<SmartOne> 我也是
<hzform> 能否让系统语言显示为中英双语呀？
<SmartOne> ^k^: 、、、
<^k^> SmartOne, 休息一下..  22:09 
<SmartOne> b33e: 我和你一样
<SmartOne> hzform: 为什么要用双语呢
<hzform> 我想学点英语，但是只看英语书感觉效果不太好
<adam8157> hzform: 改成英语就好了, 都是简单的词
<adam8157> hzform: 就那么几个 一会儿就熟悉了
<SmartOne> 哦我英语太差
<b33e> 全用英文吧
<SmartOne> 关键是我没有用心去学
<SmartOne> 看到了只是有印象，就是想不起来
<hzform> 该成英语以后，还能正常显示汉字吗？chm啊，doc啊之类的
<SmartOne> 你们都是做哪行的
<hzform> 改为英语后，还有中文输入法可以用吗？
<b33e> 可以用啊
<b33e> 做火箭
<adam8157> hzform: 可以啊
<hzform> 怎样把ubuntu任务栏上的感叹号去掉呀？
<visayafan> 哪个版本的？
<visayafan> 我的怎么没有
<SmartOne> 你们不会都是it男吧
<SmartOne> 我的也没有感叹号
<b33e> 感叹号？是提醒你更新后重启的吧？
<visayafan> SmartOne: 不是it男谁用linux啊
<SmartOne> 我既不是it，也不是男，我也用了啊
<hzform> 我现在用的是ubuntu 12.10,总是提示我更新系统至13.04,我不想用13.04,它就一直在任务栏上挂着个大大的感叹号恶心人。。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> visayafan§ 我不是it
<CyrusYzGTt> visayafan§ 是男的，， 
<b33e> 自动更新那个可以在软件源设置里面选嘛
<SmartOne> CyrusYzGTt: hehe
<visayafan> SmartOne: 女生用它干嘛？想不到……
<CyrusYzGTt> SmartOne§ 咋了？
<hzform> 软件更新器：此计算机中的软件是最新的。
<b33e> hzform: 可以设置不提示系统升级
<baden> 13.04托盘图标能自己排列位置吗？
<SmartOne> visayafan: 来看看你们这些it男都聊些什么
<SmartOne> CyrusYzGTt: 那请问你是做什么的
<CyrusYzGTt> SmartOne§ 临时工
<SmartOne> CyrusYzGTt: 哪一行？
<alvin_rxg> 电视上挡灾的
<CyrusYzGTt> SmartOne§ 公众服务
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ bingo 差不多
<visayafan> 大家都开始工作了吗？有学生没
<SmartOne> CyrusYzGTt: 这个……不懂
<CyrusYzGTt> SmartOne§ 哈哈，不需要懂
<SmartOne> visayafan: me
<b33e> visayafan: 我大四
<visayafan> SmartOne: 大几的？
<visayafan> b33e: 我也大四 马上要走人了
<SmartOne> 我马上大三了
<SmartOne> CyrusYzGTt: 好奇的很
<CyrusYzGTt> SmartOne§ google 临时工
<visayafan> CyrusYzGTt: 能进google的都不简单
<SmartOne> CyrusYzGTt: 貌似还是和it挂上钩的
<CyrusYzGTt> visayafan§ google.ee 就是了
<alvin_rxg> Title: Google (@ google.ee)
<SmartOne> 看来这里只有我一个外行
<CyrusYzGTt> SmartOne§ 额，我工作是没有电脑接触的，
<hrzhu> 非cs背景的人用linux 我猜多半也是學得尖端專業 數學 生物之類的
<SmartOne> cs背景是什么
<SmartOne> 你绝对想不到我是学什么的
<hrzhu> 就是學cs的 或者ee之類的
<SmartOne> 不过可以说是尖端
<b33e> SmartOne: 我也是外行
<^k^> 新 软件和文档翻译 • [Ubuntu网站中文化]协作翻译项目 - 开发者的Ubuntu http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442043 翻译来源： http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/developers 翻译规则： -----表示翻译分隔线，=====表示段落分隔线： 请不要修改第一行英文的格式，直接在空白行翻译即可，谢谢。 翻译开始之前，请先回
<SmartOne> b33e: 此外行非彼外行啊
<b33e> SmartOne: 说说看嘛
<SmartOne> 神学
<visayafan> 有这个学科吗？
<b33e> 啊。
<alvin_rxg> 欧美有
<hrzhu> SmartOne: 這個在我意料之外。。國內會有有神學這個專業嗎
<SmartOne> visayafan: 当然有
<SmartOne> 国内也很多
<visayafan> SmartOne: 你们每天都在研读圣经？
<SmartOne> 中国现在有很多神学院的
<visayafan> SmartOne: 你信教吗？反正我不信
<IamSB> visayafan, 别信 CyrusYzGTt ，他是女的， 叫 胡敏慧
<SmartOne> 是的，研读圣经是首要，但是很多学科也都要学
<visayafan> IamSB: 你的名字说明了一切
<b33e> 。。。
<IamSB> visayafan, 我的名字是因为 德国香肠说 用 kde 的都是 SB
<SmartOne> BigOne: hello
<hrzhu> 會學神學的 應該之前就信教吧 反正無神輪者表示感覺這個學科太不靠譜了
<KderIsSB> 胡敏慧好
<BigOne> hrzhu: 那你是无神论么？
<hrzhu> 我相信you're your own god and there is only one god
 * b33e is away: 吃东西
<BigOne> hrzhu: 哦～
<SmartOne> 中国的无神论狂傲自大的太多了
<SmartOne> hrzhu: 既然你自己是god，那又怎么会是无神论？
<SmartOne> hrzhu: 你只能说你是个异教徒
<hrzhu> 這只是修辭嗎 不是字面意思
<SmartOne> 就好像有人说自己不信有鬼神，却害怕晚上走有坟墓的路
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 弱弱地问一句kde桌面的时钟能改为12小时计时制显示吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442047 如题 弱弱地问一句kde桌面的时钟能改 为12小时计时制显示吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xu84403451 — 2013-05-18 22:41
<hrzhu> SmartOne: 我解釋不清爲什麼 不過我覺得應該要從心理學和社會學解釋
<hrzhu> 所以相信科學的都是異教徒.
<SmartOne> 这和心理学没有关系，是你太不认识自己了
<BigOne> hrzhu: 哲学是科学之父，数学是科学之母。而哲学的前身是神学。
<SmartOne> 科学和信仰又不矛盾，信仰也是建立在理性的基础上，不是盲目的
<hrzhu>  BigOne 額 你也是學神學的嗎
<BigOne> hrzhu: 我是学计算机科学的。
<SmartOne> 要想否定一样东西，不要在不了解的情况下，尤其是信仰
<jiero> 。
<jiero> 可以否定，未必否定就是为了去影响的
<jiero> SmartOne: 发照片看看
<SmartOne> 信仰和科学是可以互辅互成的
<SmartOne> 什么照片
<visayafan> 中国人确实应该信点什么，不过我不认为是宗教
<jiero> SmartOne: 个人照片
<jiero> 为啥要上升到信仰阶层？
<hzform> 你信仰什么？
<jiero> 更期望多数人思考怀疑主义
<SmartOne> 那是必然的
<KderIsSB> 中国人应该信共产主义
<visayafan> 共个p
<KderIsSB> 敏慧 对么
<jiero> 哈哈
 * jiero 是共产主义者
<BigOne> jiero: 信仰是每个人都有的。比如有些人信仰权力，有人信仰金钱，有人信仰官位，有人信仰自己～～ 但不一定是好的。
<hzform> 呵呵
<hzform> 我比较喜欢孔孟之道
<jiero> BigOne: 信仰，你确定用词准确？
<SmartOne> KderIsSB: 不得不说名如其人啊，这思想也是……
<KderIsSB> 看清楚了 kder is SB. 用 kde 的人 是傻逼
<BigOne> KderIsSB: 你用的是什么？
<KderIsSB> kde
<KderIsSB> 哈哈
<roylez_> jiero: 渣渣
<BigOne> KderIsSB: 我觉得其实FVWM不错。
<jiero> roylez_: 乐乐
<roylez_> jiero: 打仗了，你就是自爆兵
 * jiero 抱抱 乐乐
<atomCat> CyrusYzGTt, 不理我额
<atomCat> CyrusYzGTt, 敏慧姐不理我额
<jiero> roylez_: 。。。
<SmartOne> KderIsSB: 骂自己很好玩是吧
<jiero> roylez_: 你就是飞行呀
<CyrusYzGTt> atomCat§ 本尊是男的
<jiero> roylez_: 飞行员
<atomCat> 不是我骂的， 德国香肠骂的
<atomCat> jiero, 神风敢死队的?
<roylez_> jiero: 我是主席啊，笨
<jiero> roylez_: 。。。
<atomCat> CyrusYzGTt, 你名字明明是女的
<jiero> roylez_: 开着飞机就逃跑的主席。。。
<SmartOne> 别人骂你，如果你不接受那就和你无关
<jiero> SmartOne: 照片给我看看
<feiyin_> hello
<atomCat> SmartOne, 那么认真干嘛
<CyrusYzGTt> atomCat§ .. 额。。  带 敏 字也有男的，，起码我同学，
<atomCat> 额
 * BigOne 觉得其实Super Blade这个名字不错的，英文缩写叫SB，中文叫 超剑
<SmartOne> 但是如果你默认了或接受了那就真是骂你的了
<^k^> feiyin_:点点点.  23:05 
<b33e> 带芳字的也有男的
<atomCat> ....
<atomCat> 望娣 是男的还是女的
<BigOne> b33e: 你想说 李元芳 么？
<SmartOne> jiero: 照片怎么能乱给，给你又能怎样
<jiero> sm
<BigOne> b33e: 元芳，你怎么看？
<jiero> SmartOne: 给我了，我就存档。
<b33e> BigOne: 是我们辅导员
<jiero> SmartOne: 不是乱给，是我要的
<feiyin_> ..
<BigOne> b33e: 好吧，无语。
<b33e> 照片给了你你又如何知道是不是本人
<feiyin_> 点点点什么 ？  
<SmartOne> jiero: 那你要干嘛
<jiero> SmartOne: 想知道你是什么样子
<atomCat> ssh可以多人登陆么?
<jiero> SmartOne: 其他的限定，你决定。
<atomCat> 一条ssh隧道可以多人用么
<hrzhu> atomCat: 貌似可以
<BigOne> atomCat: 可以用公钥认证。
<atomCat> 额
<hrzhu> 用密碼也可以多人吧
<atomCat> 不用那么复杂吧
<hrzhu> 用公鑰方便點
<atomCat> 公钥不用输入一次密码么
<BigOne> atomCat: 多人用同一个账户也可以的，公钥么用起来就是方便很多。
<atomCat> 同时登入额
<SmartOne> jiero: 你是不是很纠结什么样的人会去学神学呢
<atomCat> 就是多人公用一隧道爬墙。
<BigOne> atomCat: 同时登入也可以的
<atomCat> 额
<atomCat> 不怕互相锁么
<jiero> SmartOne: 我没有过多思考过那件事。
<jiero> 简单地说，比较相信能做到的。不能做到的，就怀疑
<visayafan> SmartOne: 他就是想看看女生长什么样
<SmartOne> 女生马路上很多
<jiero> 当然，
<SmartOne> 随便看去
<jiero> 恩。所以没去那样拍照片
<SmartOne> 我男朋友也在这呢，他可不会同意让我给别人照片
<jiero> 。
<jiero> 哈哈。
<jiero> 又验证了一件事情啊。
<jiero> 一般到linux来的，女的都是有男朋友的~
<SmartOne> 看来你是见到女的就去打听的吧
<BigOne> jiero: 真的么？
<atomCat> CyrusYzGTt, 对了，以前曾给你一没画完的画，想看么
<jiero> BigOne: 过去的就是。
<BigOne> jiero: 过去的什么？
<jiero> BigOne: 我所知道的
<SmartOne> 那以后让剩女们都来这找男朋友吧
<jiero> SmartOne: 。
<jiero> SmartOne: 给主席介绍个美女
<SmartOne> 谁是主席
<visayafan> SmartOne: 对 把你们宿舍的都介绍过来
<hrzhu> 我覺得用Linux會增大吸引力吧 比如我很難接受一個用360瀏覽器安全衛士迅雷之類的
<BigOne> jiero: 好吧～～那你有女朋友没？
<jiero> BigOne: 没有
<jiero> roylez_: 主席。
<BigOne> jiero: 那你有男朋友没？
<jiero> BigOne: 没有
<b33e> 上次被学姐看到用awesome 
<BigOne> jiero: 真是祸不单行啊～
<jiero> BigOne: 我对人的思考更感兴趣。
<jiero> BigOne: ？
<BigOne> jiero: 没有女朋友，连男朋友也没有。
<SmartOne> 既然对人的思考感兴趣，那你为什么要照片
<jiero> SmartOne: 如何识别
<BigOne> jiero: 你如果想特别一点，可以考虑用gentoo
<jiero> SmartOne: 不论男女我都要照片
<atomCat> jiero, 思考什么，思考人生的意义?
<jiero> atomCat: 哦。也可以
<SmartOne> visayafan: 我们学校都是学神学的，怕你们吃不消
<atomCat> CyrusYzGTt, 看看 妹子 http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=258082
<jiero> SmartOne: 你是神学院的么。。。
<jiero> lol
<hrzhu> 我現在有點想換個支持源代碼發行的版本 有時候有些軟件我對默認的編譯參數不滿意想自己編譯
<SmartOne> jiero: 是啊
<atomCat> hrzhu, archlinux 额
<jiero> SmartOne: 是学习基督的？
<atomCat> jiero, 想看妹子么
<jiero> atomCat: 。妹子到处都是。。。
<SmartOne> jiero: 是啊
<atomCat> 我画的
<jiero> atomCat: 只在意在意的个体。
<hrzhu> archlinux 據說必須一直升級不然會掛 我想要個穩定點的。。 開啊機不想折騰
<jiero> SmartOne: 哦。难怪刚才你问我那个问题。
<atomCat> 又不想折腾，又想编译
<SmartOne> jiero: 什么问题
<hrzhu> *開發機*
<atomCat> 就像我，又想自由，又想福利高
<jiero> 11:10:22 PM - SmartOne: jiero: 你是不是很纠结什么样的人会去学神学呢
<BigOne> hrzhu: 其实我觉得gentoo比较好。
<atomCat> CyrusYzGTt, 看到了么，看到了吱一声额
<CyrusYzGTt> atomCat§ 滚
<atomCat> 怎么
<atomCat> 上次没画完，现在画完了给你看额
<SmartOne> jiero: 哦
<jiero> SmartOne:  那么我也纠结一下。你也是戴眼镜吧。。。
<hrzhu> 沒用過debian以外的linux 以後找機會嘗試下 我蠻喜歡freebsd port的那種方式的
<SmartOne> jiero: 为什么呢
<atomCat> knownbad, 你还没健身完么
<atomCat> knownbad, 我寂寞了
<jiero> SmartOne: 感觉研究神学的戴眼镜的比较多
<jiero> 女的也是
<jiero> 哦。接触到
<SmartOne> 你有认识的？
<jiero> 算是。
<SmartOne> 哪里的
<roylez_> jiero: 现在特多脑残的，故意带那种没镜片的黑框。省去我不少鉴定脑残的时间
<jiero> 。非中国产的
<jiero> roylez_: 哈哈
<BigOne> hrzhu: 其实我原本用的是FreeBSD的，但是驱动支持不是太好，所以改用gentoo了
<jiero> roylez_: 此同
<SmartOne> 老外？
<jiero> SmartOne: 恩
<SmartOne> 这个眼镜是可戴可不戴的
<jiero> 。。。
<SmartOne> 需要的时候戴……
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> roylez_: 找个神学妹子吧。
<jiero> SmartOne: 话说，你为什么会到这里来。
<SmartOne> 为什么不能来
<jiero> SmartOne: 因为你没有来的目的。
<SmartOne> 我不可以对it男感兴趣吗
<jiero> SmartOne: 。这里有1／2是it男。。。我以为。
<SmartOne> 所以啊，我来啦
<visayafan> SmartOne: 你不是有男朋友了吗？
<BigOne> jiero: 你觉得我算IT男么？
<roylez_> BigOne: IT伪娘？
<jiero> SmartOne: 。。。结果还是没说出有啥目的。
<jiero> BigOne: 你谁啊。。。
<BigOne> jiero: BigOne
<BigOne> jiero: lol
<jiero> BigOne: 。。。大概是？
<jiero> BigOne: 不了解，没谈过，只是猜。
<BigOne> SmartOne: jiero说我大概是IT男，那你对我有没有兴趣？
<jiero> BigOne: 。。。
<jiero> SmartOne: 你来做社会调查么。。。
<SmartOne> roylez_: 你为什么说bigone是伪娘
<jiero> SmartOne: 主席有能力颠倒黑白
<BigOne> roylez是啊，我没说我是女的啊
<SmartOne> jiero: 是啊
<SmartOne> 他就是主席啊
<SmartOne> 为什么是主席呢？
<jiero> SmartOne: 头一次见我之外的人在这里做初学软件使用率调查。
<SmartOne> 我和你的调查不一样的
<atomCat> firefox 版本升得那么快，貌似没什么改进啊
<jiero> SmartOne: 是作业么。。。
<jiero> SmartOne: 因为他是金正日
<hrzhu> 我也不喜歡現在這種軟件版本號跳那麼快的風氣
<SmartOne> 是义务
<BigOne> atomCat: 你要是用gentoo这种从源码编译的系统，firefox会让你想死的。
<SmartOne> 金正日是什么
<b33e> 不升级不就行了
<jiero> SmartOne 你的目标是什么？怎么会有这养的义务
<jiero> SmartOne:  是个死掉的朝鲜主席
<SmartOne> 好恐怖啊
<atomCat> SmartOne, 金正恩的哥哥
<atomCat> BigOne, 额
<BigOne> atomCat: 不要误导人啊～
<BigOne> atomCat: 因为firefox编译其实挺花时间的
<atomCat> 怎么误导了，都是 正字背的
<atomCat> 怎么误导了，都是 “正” 字背的
<jiero> BigOne: 有人编译 firefox 么。。。
<jiero> BigOne: 有人编译 libreoffice 么
<atomCat> 怎么误导了，都是 “正” 字辈的
<jiero> SmartOne: 你的目标不是，让更多的人类归于神吧。。。
<hrzhu> 用gentoo的應該也不是所有軟件自己編譯吧
<SmartOne> 呵呵
<BigOne> hrzhu: 基本是的
<SmartOne> 归不归于神不是我能做的事，我能做的是让人听到福音就行了，因为信不信只有神能决定，我决定不了
<hrzhu> 用ubuntu如果你會打包的話可以做ppa讓launchpad的服務器編譯吧
<jiero> SmartOne: 恩。让神做功——。。。。。。
<SmartOne> 恩
<SmartOne> 你懂的不少嘛
<SmartOne> 什么来头
<SmartOne> 你也是it男吗
<jiero> 。。。
 * jiero 说过了，是共产主义者。
<SmartOne> 不是吧
<SmartOne> 请问共产主义是什么
<atomCat> 一种宗教
<SmartOne> 那也能算宗教？
<atomCat> 额
<SmartOne> 那你觉得宗教是什么
<atomCat> 你不知道中国是政教合一的么
<atomCat> 神额
<jiero> 我的共产主义——其实是我的思维，不能完全的解释。
<atomCat> 毛是太阳神
<jiero> 只不过是类似
<b33e> 这种问题尽量避免讨论
<SmartOne> 孤陋寡闻了吧，中国明显是政教分离的
<atomCat> 我们是向日葵
<jiero> SmartOne: 人当教
<atomCat> 不是，是政教合一。和朝鲜一样
<atomCat> 朝鲜现在可是 现世神啊
<SmartOne> 共产主义那算不上教
<jiero> 。
<atomCat> 有图腾的额
<jiero> 盲信就算教
<atomCat> 我们的图腾是镰刀和锄头
<SmartOne> 你去问宗教局局长就知道是不是政教分离了
<jiero> 有信徒，有跟随者，就算教了。
<atomCat> 有神，有图腾，有经书，还不算宗教么？
<SmartOne> 那可是共产党自己说的政教分离
<atomCat> 还问宗教局局长？
<atomCat> 你知道啥叫名不副实，名政教分离实合一的么
<atomCat> 名为主义实为宗教
<jiero> SmartOne: 解析一下，共产党说道的是中国共产宗教之外的分离
<SmartOne> 他们只是在自欺欺人
<jiero> SmartOne: 我不理解
<SmartOne> 是的，我知道，但是名为主义实为宗教的时代已经过去了
<atomCat> 额，这也是，这宗教他们自个都不信了。
<jiero> SmartOne: 自已不当自己是教派，但被别人看作是教派——他们的主义也不是共产主义，没必要给它一个名称。
<SmartOne> 是啊
<SmartOne> 恩
<cece> 午夜场。。。
<atomCat> 说真的，我们这里建楼房什么的还真拿毛像当神拜的。
<jiero> cece 给我照片
<SmartOne> 现在共产党信上帝的很多了
<cece> jiero: ..
<SmartOne> 你在哪啊
<atomCat> knownbad, 还没健身完啊
<atomCat> 广东
<atomCat> 和敏慧是老乡
<SmartOne> 广东哪
<atomCat> 额
<jiero> atomCat: 你是有儿子的养猫的么。
<atomCat> SmartOne, 我匿了，被发现身份了
<atomCat> SmartOne, 我匿了，暴露身份了
<SmartOne> 怎么暴露了，这有什么
<atomCat> 呵呵
<jiero> 广东协和神学院？
<jiero> lol
<SmartOne> 我发现这个jiero就是来要照片的
<jiero> SmartOne: 照片给我吧。
<b33e> 被你发现了
<SmartOne> 睡觉了
<jiero> b33e: 。。。
<SmartOne> 大家晚安
<feiyin_> 还早
<hrzhu> 我覺得大部分有宗教信仰的人只是覺的那樣（有信仰相比沒信仰）能活得容易些 包平安的心態
<jiero> SmartOne: 晚安。祈祷吧。。
<hrzhu> 很少有人真的去研究宗教
<jiero> hrzhu: 怕发现自己的过时
<atomCat> 我很久没来了，这都认出我来了，可见我有多    神憎鬼厌
<SmartOne> 那只是你认为
<SmartOne> 麻烦你走出去看看
<SmartOne> 基督教的信仰和别的不一样，因为上帝只有一位
<atomCat> hrzhu, 中国老百姓的心态，拜神是索取。
<SmartOne> 但是事实不是
<SmartOne> 上帝是我们的天父，孩子来到父亲面前是因为爱
<atomCat> 美国淫棍还没回来，我下了
<atomCat> 886
<SmartOne> 我们爱，因父先爱我们
<jiero> SmartOne: 。。。你真的试图去理解。但是我不会去了。
<SmartOne> 为什么
<SmartOne> 睡了，明天聊
<SmartOne> 晚安
<jiero> 讲为什么太长。
<jiero> 晚安
<hrzhu> 如果哪天我想信教了 我會信飛面神教 ^_^
<b33e> 该吃点东西了 然后睡觉
 * b33e is away: 吃东西
<knownbad> 什么美国淫棍？
<knownbad> 华裔淫棍吧？
<piggybox> 不知道是说哪位
<knownbad> 你可以应征。
<gebjgd> cece, 在帝都呢？
<cece> gebjgd: !!
<gebjgd> cece, 在帝都呢？
<gebjgd> cece, 恭喜你啊
<cece> 好久不见啊 
<gebjgd> cece, 举家移民帝都
<cece> gebjgd: 你久不在国内 
<cece>  gebjgd  不了解情况了 
<gebjgd> cece, 什么情况
<cece> gebjgd: 你不知道现在北方都不能住人
<gebjgd> cece, 我知道
<gebjgd> cece, 过于适合毁灭人类了
<cece> gebjgd:  yeah 
<gebjgd> cece, 老婆孩子呢
<zero4kevin> ff
<zero4kevin> ?
<knownbad> 北方怎么不能住人了？
<knownbad> 还是洗澡去。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你去北京试试看就知道了
<knownbad> 老婆说加州好不去北京。
<gebjgd> 是个人都知道
<chm_cn`> ?
<^k^>  05:04
<houdy> test
<^k^> houdy:点点点.  06:57 
<houdy> 有人在么
<^k^> houdy:点点点.  06:58 
<SmartOne2> 早啊
<SmartOne2> 为什么我的名字后面多了一个2
<houdy> ...
<houdy> 早啊
<houdy> 怎么设置静态IP上网的优先级，我每次开机都是拨号
#ubuntu-cn 2013-05-19
<^k^> 新 屏幕抓图 • 素秀一张 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442061 上图，字数补丁... 统计信息: 发表于 由 debub — 2013-05-19 0:49
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 新人..问个问题...在下载 13.04的时候.有个AMD64和interX86 有什么区别 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442076 和CPU有关系..还是 是 32与 64的区别..没其他什么区别 统计信息: 发表于 由 ydydq — 2013-05-19 8:40
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 恢复模式中chmod怎么不管用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442077 我把sudo命令给改废了。网上说在恢复模式中可以改回来。但是我用chmod 777 /etc/sudoers 之后的结果还是只读文件，visudo 不能打开 统计信息: 发表于 由 jipfqf — 2013-05-19 8:46
<zero4kevin> :-D
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • U12.04下如何安装megacli64?[求助] http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442081 U12.04下如何安装megacli64?[求助] ubuntu12.04官方版 安装megacli64问题 google了很多文档可以安装，但是有问题，无法取值。求一个好用的安装可用文档 谢谢大家 统计信息: 发表于 由 gouki777 — 2013-05-19 9:38
<jiero> roylez: 真的啊。。戴上那耳塞后连旁边电视都听不见，就是耳朵太涨。。。
<fangwenjun> 呵呵
<fangwenjun> 都是挂机的吗？哈哈
<fangwenjun> :-S
<iSUSE> fangwenjun: yes
<fangwenjun> oh
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu错误报告 • 你们从来没见过的超级显示bug 满世界都是条纹 解决了你就是神！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442084 一直没机会抓住截图 这回终于解恨了 请看 屏幕截图.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 243750496 — 2013-05-19 10:25
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 「星际火狐」的角色名来做未来 Chrome OS 设备的代号 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442085 未来的 Chrome OS 设备什么样？现在我们的心里还没有底，但根据 Google 信息资深爆料者 François Beaufort 在更新日志中挖掘出的消息来看，至少我们现在知道它们的疑似代号了。据称 Google 的工程师目前
<^k^> 正在用「星际火狐（Star Fox）」的游戏角色名称呼这些尚未露面的新品： …
<houdy> 拨号连接以后,静态IP无法使用,怎么破...
<houdy> test
<^k^> houdy:点点点.  11:45 
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • xfce安装nvidia官方驱动，关闭mdm以后黑屏 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442088 刚装了mint13，xfce界面的，想要装nvidia的官方驱动，ctrl+alt+f1进入图形界面以后 /etc/init.d/mdm stop 以后就黑屏了 什么也没法操作了，这是为什么啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 lxlw1320 — 2013-05-19 11:34
<hougelangley> 不晓得各位ubuntu用户如果启用休眠后，从按下休眠按钮，到完成休眠这段时间大概多久？
<houdy> 都是来问问题的啊....
<hougelangley> 我是做个调查
<houdy> 你会拨号上网么
<hougelangley> 早在8.04的时候弄过，后来用无线路由就不弄了，现在的network-manager应该能够实现了吧……
<houdy> 我现在的情况是,拨号断开后,静态IP不自动连接
<houdy> 怎么设置...
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 用什么软件加密文件夹可以用keyfile呢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442089 用什么软件加密文件夹可以用keyfile呢 encfs可以吗? 统计信息: 发表于 由 天气晴朗 — 2013-05-19 12:07
<^k^> 新 编译或打包 • 求助，装新浪网盘出错。新手不会编译，不知道怎么找到正确的oauth,求大神指教　！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442090 jin@jin-E-4620:/usr/local/src/FUFS-master/fufs$ ./configure checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c checking whether build environment is sane... yes checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p.
<^k^> .. /bin/mkdir -p checking for gawk... no checking for mawk... mawk checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... …
<houdy> 啊，没人说话啊
<hougelangley> 还不如去邮件列表了发一个问问，毕竟现在还用adsl拨号的越来越少了。
<abinez> http://img1.gtimg.com/6/660/66066/6606690_1200x1000_0.jpg
<abinez> 进来给水果做下广告
<abinez> LOL
<abinez> 无处不在的水果
<houdy> hougelangley: 哦
<SmartOne2> ...
<SmartOne2> 我怎么样可以改名字
<ascetics> 命令是/nick 你的新名字
<ubunafsdfas> kkkk
<chenqsui> 1
<ascetics> 就像ubunasfdfas那样
<ascetics> 怎么走了？
<williangliao> -. -
<ascetics> -.-
<ascetics> @_@
<williangliao> ascetics: 不上课或上班？
<williangliao> ascetics: 。。。
<john__> hello
<williangliao> john__: hello.
<^k^> john__:点点点.  13:21 
<SmartOne2> hello
<SmartOne2> 请问怎么改名字
<jfkasjdflk> SmartOne2: 像这样
<^k^> SmartOne2:点点点.  13:21 
<john__> 什么改名
<jfkasjdflk> SmartOne2: /nick faskljdfkaewqie
<SmartOne2> 我的名字后面莫名其妙多了一个2
<jfkasjdflk> SmartOne2: /nick SmartOne
<SmartOne1> ...
<SmartOne2> 哦
<SmartOne1> 嗯
<SmartOne1> 这个多个1
<SmartOne2> 错误
<fjkashfioqwjeq> 再试试  刚刚我占用了那名
<SmartOne2> 哦
<SmartOne2> ?
<SmartOne2> 没反应
<SmartOne2> 难道有人用了?昨晚还没有2的
<john__> 妈的
<john__> 有人试过吗 键盘1234不行56可以789不行   是我键盘坏了吗
<john__> 0也不行
<john__> 请问是键盘坏了还是   设置有问题
<john__> 垃圾双飞燕
<fjkashfioqwjeq> john__: 键盘坏了吧。我的也一样
<john__> fjkashfioqwjeq, 一样的1234不行56可以7890不行吗
<john__> fjkashfioqwjeq, 是双飞燕的驱动不行吧
<john__> fjkashfioqwjeq, 装英文可以用中文就不行。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<john__> 马的肯定是双飞燕垃圾，作出来的键盘脸标准都不符合
<john__> 马的安用的sumsang键盘十年了都没问题
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 如何让VLC在转换视频格式的时候，不播放正在转换的视频？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442092 就是让它安静的在那转码。 统计信息: 发表于 由 ZHAIXINGZI — 2013-05-19 13:27
<john__> 各位用什么电脑呢，什么配置呢
<john__> 请问用Xen好还是PAE好
<john__> 俺用PAE，快的飞起来了
<fjkashfioqwjeq> john__: 我的上面一排都不行
<fjkashfioqwjeq> john__: 的确是双飞燕的
<john__> fjkashfioqwjeq, 哈哈哈，我想对了
<fjkashfioqwjeq> john__: 我靠，刚试了下也一样是那几个键失灵
<john__> fjkashfioqwjeq, 这里秘密
<fjkashfioqwjeq> john__: 麻痹 这是怎么回事
<john__> fjkashfioqwjeq, 这是国内标准，
<fjkashfioqwjeq> john__: 驱动问题？你的弄好没
<fjkashfioqwjeq> john__: 。。。。。
<john__> fjkashfioqwjeq, 请牛人标准一下国内标准吧
<john__> fjkashfioqwjeq, 这国内标准只能用XP了
<fjkashfioqwjeq> john__: 以前都不会，近期才出现这鸟问题
<john__> fjkashfioqwjeq, 你的什么系统
<fjkashfioqwjeq> john__: 一直是XP
<john__> fjkashfioqwjeq, 什么时候出的问题，在什么系统下
<john__> fjkashfioqwjeq, 只有一个方法解决
<fjkashfioqwjeq> john__: 上个月出的问题吧，在XP下啊
<john__> 就是一句话：操他大大的                  ，国内的品检去死
<john__> 妈的他们连QC是什么意思都不知道
<fjkashfioqwjeq> john__: ..
<jiero> 。
<jiero> 哦
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 【求助帖】台式机器建立无线wifi热点ad-hoc，自己可以搜到，别的主机搜不到 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442096 我使用台式机,USB无线网卡，搭建了一个ad-hoc的wifi热点，支持IPv6的，是按照论坛上给出的方法，但是只有自己的主机可以通过搜索隐藏网络的方法搜到，在
<fangwenjun> q
<john__> 操！双飞燕111我一还 locale = en_US.UTF-8   3123412312342134就79870970987没问题了   zh_CN.UTF-8无能，双飞燕去斯
<john__> 44477849740123987421312344321412341234123123421341234
<john__> 123421321341242132134123412341234214
<john__> 124123421342134213434097987097087
<john__> 097078
<john__> 56556
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • top的load average居高不下 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442099 发现top中的load average总是很高，即使没做什么，它也还是一直升高不下降，记得鸟哥说过，这个指标超过1的时候说明你操作过于频繁了，不这我的是 load average: 1.90, 2.01, 1.09 这才是刚开机 没多久。。。请问这正常吗？大家
<^k^> 都是多少啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 jinjiachen — 2013-05-19 14:48
<o0XX0o> cygwin 里的gcc用不了啊
<o0XX0o> 有谁会搞的
<^k^> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<^k^> 新 深度PK版 • Ubuntu手机系统，sailfish手机系统 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442101 20130520芬兰手机系统公司jolla将发布手机操作系统sailfish，基于Meego的社区衍生版mer。使用Qt/QML作为主要得本地开发方式，同时支持html5。 Ubuntu手机系统明年正式发布。 都是开源的linux系统手机。大家觉得这两个手机系统
<^k^> 哪个更有前途？ 如果Ubuntu好的话，今年我就不买sailfish了，等到明年买Ubuntu …
<NotMe> knownbad, e 
<NotMe> 大家都在聊什么
<o0XX0o> NotMe: 下午 15:07:09 - o0XX0o: cygwin 里的gcc用不了啊
<o0XX0o> 下午 15:07:15 - o0XX0o: 有谁会搞的
<o0XX0o> :d
<o0XX0o> :D
<NotMe> o0XX0o, 怎么用不了？你要干嘛，干嘛用 cygwin
<NotMe> o0XX0o, windows 不是有 mingw么
<NotMe> o0XX0o, 你要编译什么额。
<zero4kevin> 直接用linux就行了
<zero4kevin> :-D+
<NotMe> zero4kevin, 他要编 windows 的程序吧
<NotMe> :`)
<zero4kevin> 我在ubuntu里面装的virtual box:-D
<abinez> 工程狮
<abinez> LOL、
<NotMe> zero4kevin, 装他干嘛
<zero4kevin> 用windows.....................
<abinez> 装着玩
<NotMe> 用了 linux 还用 windows 干嘛。 删了吧
<NotMe> o0XX0o, 你在干嘛呢
<abinez> 就是
<NotMe> o0XX0o, 干嘛用 cygwin ，用它干嘛
<abinez> o0XX0o: 在
<NotMe> 问一半就不问了
<NotMe> abinez, 你是 o0XX0o ???
<abinez> NotMe: 不是
<NotMe> o0XX0o, 在么
<abinez> 我是水军大统领的表姑家隔壁的大婶的儿子的同桌同学的朋友
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 把视频作为浏览器首页背景？！Bing美图可以，现在把代码打包发上来 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442102 会有什么惊喜自己下载看看就知道了QQ截图20130519144648.jpg 统计信息: 发表于 由 curexubing — 2013-05-19 7:56
<o0XX0o> NotMe: xp 啊  不想用win的编译器
<o0XX0o> zero4kevin: ：D
<o0XX0o> zero4kevin: :D
<abinez> ？？/
<o0XX0o> abinez: :D
<zero4kevin> 我怎么刚才就被禁言了
<o0XX0o> Administrator@PC-20121229YYOP ~
<o0XX0o> $ cd ..
<o0XX0o> Administrator@PC-20121229YYOP /home
<o0XX0o> $ cd cprogramming/
<o0XX0o> Administrator@PC-20121229YYOP /home/cprogramming
<o0XX0o> $ ls
<o0XX0o> hello.c
<o0XX0o> Administrator@PC-20121229YYOP /home/cprogramming
<o0XX0o> $ gcc hello.c
<o0XX0o> /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-cygwin/4.5.3/../../../libcygwin.a(libcmain.o)：在函数‘main’中：
<o0XX0o> /usr/src/debug/cygwin-1.7.18-1/winsup/cygwin/lib/libcmain.c:39：对‘_WinMain@16’未定义的引用
<o0XX0o> collect2: ld 返回 1
<o0XX0o> .
<williangliao> 人呢
<abinez> http://www.kali.org/downloads/
<^k^> abinez ⇪ t: Downloads | Kali Linux
<abinez> kali系统也可以在树莓派上运行
<abinez> 太酷了
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 求大神指点。。java 程序如何渲染字体？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442105 2013-05-19.png系统是Ubuntu 12.04..然后装了webstorm「用java写的」。。结果编辑器的字体不忍直视：不加粗还好，一加粗就变得很难看。。。 问题是我已经开了反锯齿，然后这字体还是没法看。 统计信息
<^k^> : 发表于 由 DemoHn — 2013-05-19 16:10
<williangliao> abinez: http://elementaryos.org/journal/tags/luna
<^k^> williangliao ⇪ t: luna | elementary
<pt> abinez: 我刚买了一个树莓pi，型号A，没有eternet接口，请问怎么才能ssh上去啊
<jiero> gnumeric
<dchxcrow> awesome 里，firefox下，三国杀里，为什么打不开fcim啊
<jiero> happyaron: 没去游泳？
<dchxcrow> fcitx
<abinez> pt: 干嘛不用型号B呢
<pt> abinez: 买不起。。。
<abinez> 你需要一个无线网卡才能连接
<jiero> abinez: 昨天来了个基督布道者呢。
<abinez> 才多少钱？
<pt> abinez: 型号A是25美元
<jiero> pt
<pt> abinez: B 是35吧
<abinez> jiero: 你受道了么？
<jiero> pt: 型号A没了吧
<jiero> abinez: 我这种一切都怀疑的，只会怀疑一切
<pt> amazon 买了，刚收到
<jiero> abinez: 信仰什么的，怎么可能
<pt> 昨天折腾了一天，没整上去。硬件知识让人捉急
<jiero> abinez: 不过对方照片没要到
<jiero> pt: 照片来
<abinez> jiero:哦
<abinez> pt: 你在哪里？
<williangliao> abinez: ?
<abinez> jiero: 我昨天没上IRC么？
<hulu> 谁了解 useradd
<pt> abinez: 维也纳
<abinez> 我昨天好像没上网？
<abinez> pt: 你跑那么远干嘛？‘
<pt> abinez: 学校在这里。。。
<abinez> pt: 要用个无线网卡就可以ssh上去另外
<pt> abinez: 没有不用无线网卡的方法吗
<abinez> pt: 或者你买那种串口
<abinez> TTL那种
<abinez> 我们一般都是买型号B的
<pt> abinez: 树莓pi是用mini usb供电的，我能用这个usb一边供电一边共享internet吗
<abinez> 接口多一点，另外运行内存也是比较大
<pt> abinez: 是的，可惜这个是我的paterner买的，他也不懂
<abinez> 那个USB只是供电接口而已
<hulu> 谁在用 ubuntu 12.04
<pt> hulu: 我
<abinez> 葫芦我在用
<hulu> pt: abinez 能不能帮我查下 casper 的版本
<abinez> casper？
<abinez> 查看来干嘛？
<pt> acache policy casper => 1.315.1
<pt> hulu: 1.315.1
<abinez> 太坑跌。
<abinez> 了
<hulu> pt: 谢谢
<abinez> 在超市旁边买的一个无线路由器居然报价200
<abinez> 娘的
<abinez> 在x宝上才99.9还包邮
<pt> abinez: 我把debian dd到sd卡上之后，打开pi是红灯
<abinez> 恩
<abinez> 那是电源
<pt> abinez: ok
<abinez> 你没接屏幕么？
<pt> abinez: 同样的，没有接口
<abinez> 没接屏幕有点困难
<abinez> 我的树莓派也是没有接屏幕的
<abinez> 我用无线网卡连接
<abinez> 上面只接了一个音频线到音箱里面
<pt> abinez: 你用它来干啥
<abinez> 我在上面设置了一个定时任务
<abinez> 每天早上5点25分的时候自动运行一个脚本
<abinez> 然后播放音乐
<abinez> 我就可以起床了
<pt> abinez: 哈哈
<pt> abinez: 这么好的东西，被你整成了闹钟
<abinez> 当作一个音乐闹钟
<abinez> pt: 我还用来当作下载机
<abinez> 用来挂着下载
<pt> abinez: 那也不错
<abinez> 以及是无线播放器
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Mageia 3 发布 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442107 Mageia 是 Mandriva Linux 于2010年9月形成的分支,该发行版最近在 distrowatch 上的页面点击位于第2名。 与 Mandriva 这份商业实体所不同的是，Mageia 计划乃是一个社区项目及一个非盈利性组织，它的目标是开发一套自由的基于 Linux 的操作系统
<hulu> 还是找不到 13.04 的问题所在
<abinez> PT
<hulu> 有谁了解 13.04 的改变
<pt> abinez: 项目做完了，我做个空气质量检测仪，带回国用
<abinez> pt: 树莓派的下载速度还可以
<pt> abinez: 这难道不取决于你的网速么
<abinez> pt: 都有人弄了
<pt> abinez: 但是也不能检测全国的空气质量啊
<abinez> 装各种传感器
<pt> http://airpi.es/ 都有现成的
<^k^> pt ... ⇪ AirPi Air Quality & Weather Project
<abinez> 你要到处布置才可以啊
<abinez> 有个范围的
<pt> abinez: 我就放在我家楼顶，检测我家附近的空气质量
<abinez> pt: 恩，我用来做自动抽水
<abinez> LOL
<pt> abinez: 还可以当小区喇叭
<pt> abinez: 每天5点半。。。
<abinez> 喇叭肯定是没问题
<abinez> 我现在可以布置一个工厂用的多媒体播放系统
<abinez> 每个车间可以播放不同的音乐
<abinez> 不用布线
<abinez> 用无线连接就可以了
<pt> abinez: 那要很多树莓pi吧
<abinez> 一个楼层一个 树莓派
<abinez> LOL
<abinez> 可以随意布置在哪个位置
<abinez> 省去很多布线
<abinez> 树莓派上还可以设置，下班就暂停播放
<pt> abinez: aha
<abinez> 到上班的时间继续播放
<pt> abinez: 眼保健操什么的也可以定时启动了
<abinez> 嗯
<abinez> 可以的
<abinez> 可以用来控制路灯
<abinez> 晚上自动亮，白天就关掉
<pt> 用灯光感应器
<pt> 天色暗了就开灯
<abinez> 一般是时控
<abinez> 就是到了一定的时间，就会自动亮了
<abinez> 用树莓派可以做很多好玩有趣的事情
<abinez> LOL
<pt> 嗯
<pt> 我们买了不少传感器
<abinez> 哦
<pt> 正在开始我们的shumeipi之旅
<pt> :)
<abinez> pt: 记得发些博客文章啊
<abinez> 共享一下你们的快乐
<pt> 没问题
<hulu> 13.04 在启动时的 /etc/skel 是什么？
<hulu> pt: 谢谢
<abinez> hulu: 没有用13.04
<hulu> 谁用 13.04
<abinez> 很少人用非LTS
<abinez> 都是在虚拟机里跑
<pt> 我个人经验是 刚发布的ubuntu不能用
<abinez> pt: 一般还不够稳定
<pt> 是啊
<pt> hulu: http://www.linfo.org/etc_skel.html
<^k^> pt ⇪ t: /etc/skel creates standard files for new users
<williangliao1> 个人感觉ubuntu太卡了
<williangliao1> 我装ubuntu的机器太老
<pt> williangliao1: 多老？
<williangliao1> 换了个elementary os 感觉速度还可以
<williangliao1> pt: imb t43p
<hulu> pt: 这个我知道
<williangliao1> pt: 貌似是05年的机器。
<hulu> pt: 13.04 在启动时有问题
<pt> williangliao1: 那可能有点吃力
<pt> williangliao1: elementary os 是不是基于ubuntu 12.04的
<williangliao1> pt: 是吃力啊。但运行elementary os 还马马虎虎  嗯  是基于ubuntu 12.04
<pt> 我的是07年的白色macbook，也是勉强能用12.04
<williangliao> pt: ....竟然自动换名掉线了。。
<Sam-nya> 热死啦
<abinez> Sam-nya: 去游泳吧
<abinez> pt: 怎么才勉强能用12.04啊
<Sam-nya> 可恶，现在就要回学校了。游泳不可
<abinez> 必须游
<abinez> 现在是捉鱼的季节
<abinez> 发大水，鱼从河里游到稻田里产卵，以及找吃的
<Sam-nya> 学校没有游泳池也是悲剧…
<abinez> 成群成群的鱼
<abinez> 特别是鲤鱼了
<abinez> 还有草鱼
<abinez> 我们是去水库游泳的
<abinez> LOL
<Sam-nya> 我都没在南方见过水库…
<abinez> 大人骗我们说里面有水猴
<Sam-nya> 那是什么鬼东西
<williangliao> abinez: 要小心鳄鱼，现在流行放生
<williangliao> abinez: LOL
<abinez> 水猴
<Sam-nya> 水库里应该不能养东西吧
<abinez> 水猴应该是一种水獭或者是水貂之类的动物来着
<changchangchangg> abinez: 。。。我刚想问你那是什么了
<abinez> 以前，人就说是水猴
<abinez> LOL
<changchangchangg> abinez: 一般河里应该没那玩意  有条鱼就不错了
<abinez> 我们这里是有那些的
<Sam-nya> 现在的河都不会有鱼了吧…
<abinez> 有像锯子一样的鱼
<changchangchangg> abinez: 现在水都被污染成啥样了，鱼都见不到一个，别说水猴了
<Sam-nya> 我们学校厕所环境都比珠江好
<abinez> changchangchangg: 你们哪里的
<abinez> 我们那里的水还算不错
<Sam-nya> 广东广州
<abinez> 因为不是工业区
<abinez> 我们不是工业区
<Sam-nya> 嘛
<changchangchangg> abinez: 江西
<changchangchangg> Sam-nya: 毛线，广州环境好啊？
<abinez> 没有工业污染那么严重
<changchangchangg> Sam-nya: PM 2.5
<abinez> 反正有工业区的地方，环境好不到哪里去
<Sam-nya> 嘛，一眼看上去的话
<abinez> 不管你们信不信，我是信了
<changchangchangg> Sam-nya: 记得新闻有报广州城管到处抢
<Sam-nya> 之前市长带头珠江游泳那会儿……
<houdy> ubuntu 网络设置能恢复初始化么
<changchangchangg> abinez: 信你妹
<houdy> 我搞了好久还是搞不好
<changchangchangg> houdy: 无线？
<houdy> changchangchangg:以太网静态IP不连接
<houdy> changchangchangg:就用了一次pppoe拨号
<changchangchangg> houdy: 不会 你到#ubuntu里问大牛吧
<houdy> changchangchangg:我想是优先级的问题,但是怎么搞回去不知道了
<changchangchangg> houdy: 记得要用有道词典啊
<houdy> changchangchangg:这里不是#ubuntu么
<changchangchangg> houdy: 这个是#ubuntu-cn
<Sam-nya> 2333
<houdy> changchangchangg:哦
<mindcat> 这么多人,他们肯定都在挂机 0w0
<Sam-nya> =￣ω￣= 看来手机电池还能撑很久
<abinez> changchangchangg: 唱
<hooluwa> 13.04右上角系统通知的字体怎么改啊
<changchangchangg> abinez: 唱？ 林妹妹？
<hooluwa> 我这个好难看
<abinez> changchangchangg: 去吃杨梅
<changchangchangg> abinez: 你哪里的 还杨梅
<abinez> 外面有人提杨梅过来了
<abinez> changchangchangg: 我在深山野林里
<abinez> 所以有杨梅
<Sam-nya> 我很少对ubuntu的字体有意见
<changchangchangg> hooluwa: 要界面好看你可以试下 elementary os 
<hooluwa> changchangchangg: 那个distro还在beta吧
<Sam-nya> #nowplaying 「初めての恋が終わる時」歌ってみた＋mp3（ちょうちょｖｅｒ.
<changchangchangg> hooluwa: distro?
<changchangchangg> Sam-nya: ...
<pt_> 除了#ubuntu-cn，大家还有什么好的中文irc频道推荐的？
<Sam-nya> 只用irc完全可以开2g，但我这里联通2g老掉线…
<hulu> geekbone
<hulu> fedora-cn
<Sam-nya> osu的中频
<pt_> hulu: 都没什么人啊
<pt_> hulu: #geekbone 就我一个
<Sam-nya> cho.ppy.sh #chinese
<Sam-nya> 虽然基本都在讨论osu
<pt_> 好吧，目前就混 #ubuntu-cn 了
<hulu> pt_: http://www.shlug.org/
<^k^> hulu ⇪ t: 上海Linux用户组 | Shanghai Linux User Group
<hulu> 我有四五年没去过了
<changchangchangg> pt_: hulu: 混#ubuntu去
<pt_> changchangchangg: 但是他们都不会说中文
<hulu> changchangchangg: 为什么？
<hulu> 以前 #geekbone 是个不错的去处
<zero4kevin> 各位大侠，问个问题
<hulu> #fedora-cn 是几年前建的
<zero4kevin> ubuntu下面的屏幕录像软件有推荐的没？
<hulu> 现在都 ubuntu 了
<hulu> zero4kevin: recordmydesktop
<hooluwa> changchangchangg: 刚才掉线了
<zero4kevin> 稳定不？
<hulu> zero4kevin: 还可以
<hooluwa> changchangchangg: 改过来了， 用unity tweak改默认字体
<changchangchangg> hooluwa: pt_: hulu: #ubuntu 人多，#ubuntu-cn人少
<pt_> hulu: 都混ubuntu-cn，还这个人气
<zero4kevin> 恩，谢谢
 * hulu 的英文不好
<zero4kevin> 为什么我进#ubuntu一个人都看不到呢？
<hulu> zero4kevin: ?
<zero4kevin> 额～～～，又试了一次，看到了
<zero4kevin> 有1561人。o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<pt_> hulu: 我用ircii，你有什么其他irc客户端推荐的
<changchangchangg> zero4kevin: 哈哈？
<hulu> pt_: web irc 云计算
<zero4kevin> pidgin
<changchangchangg> zero4kevin: 都说英文的，说中文被赶出来
<pt_> hulu: irssi*
<zero4kevin> 我码英文还行
<hulu> 我很久没用过 irc 客户端了
<earman> 報到！
<hulu> 这里能不能提供翻译服务
<pt_> hulu: freenode 的 webchat吗
<pt> 看起来还可以 :)
<hulu> 我最近发了个bug，却无人响应，估计我的英文不好的缘故
<hulu> pt: 是啊
<earman> unity 要用qt重寫 ，支持之！
<hulu> 前两天被黑了
<wzssyqa> hulu: 你怎么跟capser较上劲了
<hulu> wzssyqa: 有问题呗
 * hulu 都看了成堆的代码
<changchangchangg> android机可以装ubuntu?
<wzssyqa> hulu: 放弃就完了
 * hulu 继续努力
<abinez> 吃杨梅回来了
<pt> 出去吃饭
<earman> 都5月了還來冷空氣，真冷
<abinez> 提了一篮子杨梅回来
<abinez> 我才吃了两颗
<abinez> 是乌梅
<abinez> 蛮甜的说
<Sam-nya> 我试过跑ubuntu…
<abinez> earman: 你没听说过六月飞雪么？
<abinez> 五月冷不奇怪
<abinez> 现在的天气
<abinez> Sam-nya: 你用什么跑Ubuntu
<Sam-nya> chenchacha: 之前用我的galaxy nexus跑过ubuntu
<earman> 唉，長這麼大還真想見見六月飛雪的場景！哈哈
<abinez> earman: 冻死人
<mk3548208> earman: 北京就发生过
<abinez> 那意味着冰川时代的到来
<changchangchangg> earman: ...冷？ 哪里的
<hulu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/1179367
<^k^> hulu ⇪ t: Bug #1179367 “Customizing the live user skel” : Bugs : “casper” package : Ubuntu
<abinez> 整个地球被厚厚的冰川覆盖
<Sam-nya> abinez: android机子，不知是不是x86的ububtu，tty可用，图形界面用vnc连进去也没问题
<hulu> 谁帮忙看看这个 bug 发的怎么样，英文对不对？
<abinez> Sam-nya: 那是可以的
<earman> 霍金說：人類活不過下一個千年，即3000年
<mindcat> 唔,我记得android可以用ubuntu
<abinez> 其实，Ubuntu也是支持ARM架构的
<abinez> ARMv7
<Sam-nya> 我觉得用那个跑起来的应该是arm的吧…
<abinez> 而树莓派是从ARM V6开始支持
<earman> 眼睛欺騙心靈
<Sam-nya> 之前刷过ubuntu的那个rom…
<abinez> 现在有很多系统支持树莓派，唯独Ubuntu没有支持树莓派
<abinez> 现在觉得Ubuntu真是弱爆了
<abinez> 连树莓派都不支持
<Sam-nya> 官方给的那个nexus7刷ubuntu的那个是arm还是x86?
<abinez> 肯定是arm
 * hulu 觉得 apple 硬件太坑人，软件又不济
<netsnail> abinez: 树莓有什么独特的硬件啊，需要单独支持？
<abinez> apple=阿婆跑了
<mk3548208> Apple做工不错
 * hulu 觉得 pc + linux 是最佳搭配
<abinez> netsnail: 树莓派就是一个平台了
<hulu> mk3548208: 表面功夫，pc 也有
<Sam-nya> arm岂不是全都要自己编译？
<earman> 蘋果的系統與軟件現在看來不如ubuntu
<abinez> netsnail: 树莓派现在很流行的
<mk3548208> 关键是apple的同样的内存怎么比pc贵好几倍
<hulu> mk3548208: 不止内存
<earman> 構架不同吧
<Sam-nya> 可以换嘛
<mk3548208> hulu: 其实想体验apple的系统而已
<abinez> earman: 你咋说苹果的系统和软件不如Ubuntu了？
<mk3548208> hulu: 鼠标这些都贵
<Sam-nya> 主要是阿婆的那块屏幕
<netsnail> abinez: 只要内核支持，ubuntu换个内核不就可以支持了
<abinez> 苹果咋不如了
<hulu> mk3548208: 前两年的黑苹果EFIX
<hulu> abinez: 拟看看 mac pro 的显卡
<abinez> netsnail: 不是的，主要那些软件之类的都没有针对树莓派的硬件编译
<earman> darwin 內核 不如linux 現在 
<abinez> netsnail: 不是只是换个内核那么简单
<abinez> netsnail: 不过还好，有debian的支持也够好了
<hulu> abinez: 那样的机器在 pc 早上了 680 690 了
<mk3548208> netsnail: fodera也支持，不过是实验性的
<abinez> 树莓派的平台太流行了。
<Sam-nya> 搞得现在linux分支下用户量最多的是android…
<earman> 個人認爲darwin甚至不如 dragonbsd
<abinez> android是个垃圾平台
<abinez> 都是垃圾应用
<abinez> pt: 你回来啦？
<earman> 安卓最早爲相機而設計
<pt> abinez: 来麦当劳了
<Sam-nya> 嘛，至少能上q
<abinez> earman: ？
<netsnail> 树莓貌似是用来看电影的，配置还是有些低啊
<abinez> pt: 吃啥？汉堡？炸鸡？
<earman> 是的
<changchangchangg> earman: 。
<pt> abinez: BBQ beef classic
<abinez> 麦当劳和肯德基的我无爱
<Sam-nya> 刚吃完kfc
<abinez> 都是垃圾食品
<abinez> LOL
 * hulu 拒绝 apple
<abinez> 宁愿喝粥
<Sam-nya> 离禽流感重灾区比较远
<abinez> hulu: 那你用什么？
<hulu> pc + linux
<earman> 我個人從不用蘋果產品！
<abinez> Sam-nya: ？？
<abinez> 你能有多远啊？
<pt> earman: 给个理由
<Sam-nya> 广东没有禽流感吧好像
<earman> 太裝逼
<abinez> earman: 我敢打赌你肯定会用苹果的产品
<Sam-nya> #nowplaying 【21人で声真似】組曲ニコニコ動画（改）を歌ってみ
<earman> 至今沒買過
<hulu> abinez: 我也不用
<abinez> 只要你用了苹果的产品。你就不想用别的牌子了
<pt> 很多人用苹果还真不是因为想装b
<abinez> 手机，
<pt> 确实是因为好用
<abinez> 很多工作室都是用苹果的
<hulu> 用 iphone 的人，有个山寨的就够了
<Sam-nya> 我用了ip ipt MBA MBP之后也没有不想用其他牌子啊
<earman> 聽說過sailfishos嗎，我敢打賭iphone在他面前只是小弟！哈哈
<abinez> 那个是旗鱼系统
<abinez> 是meego的后续
<hulu> abinez: 你还是不了解，工作室用 apple ，是因为有些软件不能用在 pc 上
<abinez> 嗯
<Sam-nya> 到现在为止我用的软件都还好
<earman> 只有蘋果專有軟件不會用在pc上！
<earman> 不如iwork
<hulu> abinez: pc 的 3dbox 就不错
<abinez> 我也没有什么软件一定要用苹果才可以的
<pt_> 麦当劳家的网不好。。
<earman> 比如
<Sam-nya> google docs完破
<abinez> pt 太慢了
<pt_> 刚才说到哪了
<abinez> Sam-nya: 不用google的东西
<Sam-nya> 虽然我是谷歌脑残粉…
<changchangchangg> pt_: 麦当劳网速不好
<hulu> iwork 赶不上 office，office赶不上 tex
<abinez> pt你说苹果的产品确实好用
<Sam-nya> 麦当劳的网络是哪个运营商提供的？
<abinez> hulu: 错了
<pt_> 比如我手上这台macbook，已经用了5年，再用下一个5年没一点问题
<changchangchangg> hulu: 对咱大陆来讲关键是哪个不要钱
<earman> 旗魚一出誰與爭鋒！！！
<abinez> pt 我用的这台电脑也不错啊
<changchangchangg> earman: 香港人？
<hulu> abinez: iwork 我用过
<abinez> 用了五年了
<earman> 中國人
<pt_> 很安静
<Sam-nya> 同学的09年款macbook pro表示一直以90℃用到现在毫无压力
 * hulu 拒绝 office & iwork
<abinez> hulu: 你没有看用户指南？
<pt_> 这是我最喜欢的地方
<abinez> hulu: 你用什么软件？
<hulu> abinez: texlive
<earman> lyx
<abinez> 现在用irc的都很安逸了
<pt_> 对我来说，笔记本安静，便携，比性能什么的都重要
 * hulu 拒绝所见即所得
<abinez> 那些tex之类的软件不用也罢
<abinez> 反正我又不用写论文
<abinez> LOL
<abinez> 我只是在深山里
<hulu> abinez: 不止是论文
<abinez> 放牛
<abinez> 种树
<earman> 全息技術將在20年內投產，到時是handtop的天下，哈哈哈
<abinez> 烧烤
 * hulu 做过不少模板，全是公文
<abinez> 哦
<abinez> 公文嘛，用doc
<abinez> 我见很多人用doc
<hulu> abinez: office 很一般
<Sam-nya> txt多好
<earman> wine軟件完善很多
<hulu> Sam-nya: texlive 就是 txt
<abinez> office是N多人的电脑办公必备软件技能
<pt_> 你们聊天节奏太快了。。。
<abinez> 菜鸟们都要被培训学习使用office
 * hulu texlive 门槛高一点
<abinez> 另外还有个PS
<hulu> abinez: gimp
<Sam-nya> hulu: 哦
<earman> gimp 難用
<abinez> hulu: 没有人培训用GIMP的
 * hulu 有时也用 adobe
<abinez> earman: GIMP一点都不难用
<abinez> 我一直在用GIMP处理图片
 * hulu 不排斥 adobe 
<earman> 好吧！
<abinez> earman: 我是看PS的教程，然后学会用GIMP的
<abinez> LOL
<abinez> 我发现PS上的功能，GIMP上都有
<abinez> 而且还比PS简单
<hulu> adobe 还不算太垄断的公司
<earman> gimp 重量級軟件與 ps有相通知處
<hulu> apple 就是非常垄断
<abinez> hulu: 我不是说adobe是垄断
<Sam-nya> 话说你们用irc的时候前面加的名字是手打还是客户端带的功能？
<earman> 之處
<abinez> Sam-nya: 是自动补全的
<hulu> Sam-nya: 自动完成
<abinez> 不用手打
<earman> 誰會波斯語？？？
<hulu> Tab
<abinez> earman: ？
<abinez> 你是怎么想起问这个？
<changchangchangg> hulu: 关键别人喜欢买
<earman> 俾人十分景仰哈梅內伊！
<abinez> 反正用GIMP比较酷
<hulu> abinez: apple、microsoft 都在市场运作
<earman> 市場正在凋零！！！
<abinez> earman: 你是穆斯林？？
<hulu> changchangchangg: 市场成分很复杂，不乏高手也在买，但我个人不喜欢
<Sam-nya> abinez  hulu : 爪机的各种irc客户端真拙计，要么去用户列表里点，要么手打……
<earman> abinez 俾人暫時沒資格
<abinez> hulu:  苹果赚取了最多的利润
<hulu> Sam-nya: 我用 web irc
<abinez> earman: 不是穆斯林，你崇拜那个宗教领袖干嘛？
<hulu> abinez: 类似培训认证都是市场的一部分
<changchangchangg> hulu: ubuntu虽然开源，但像国内的软件没几个支持的 。一般用ubuntu的都弄了好几个系统
<abinez> Sam-nya: 你用的什么爪子？
<abinez> LOL
<earman> abinez 真理真的掌握在少數人手裏
<Sam-nya> hulu: 还要考虑流量，不能用网页啊
<abinez> 是爪机
<hulu> abinez: linux借助开源的优势，组织用户互相帮助，更有优势
<abinez> earman: 真理那又怎样？
<hulu> Sam-nya: xchat
<Sam-nya> abinez: Galaxy Nexus
<hulu> xchat android
<abinez> Sam-nya: 渣
<abinez> 你买的多少钱？
<abinez> 这爪机
<earman> 藍眼睛的都是魔鬼。。。。。。
<abinez> earman: 你是啥眼睛？
 * hulu 年轻的时候很羡慕国外的 SLUG
<earman> 棕色
<abinez> 是红眼么？
 * hulu 年轻的时候很羡慕国外的 LUG
 * mindcat 同时使用fbterm以及X来操作电脑
<Sam-nya>  abinez : 不是我买的不知道呢
<abinez> hulu: 你年轻的时候？你现在是？
<abinez> Sam-nya: 捡到的？
<changchangchangg> hulu: 年轻的时候?  
<hulu> 我上学的时候还在上个世纪九十年代
<Sam-nya> abinez: 怎么可能………家长买的
<hulu> 我们那时才有互联网
<changchangchangg> hulu: -. -!
<hulu> 还没有google
<abinez> hulu: 你上学的时候是90年啊
<earman> 無知者無畏
<abinez> 我上学的时候还没有电脑呢
<Sam-nya> 我上学才8年
<abinez> 比尔改吃还没成为世界首富的时代
<abinez> 我上学才六年
<changchangchangg> Sam-nya: 你还在读初中啊。。。
<abinez> 我上的学前班
<hulu> earman: 你到底哪年上的学？
<earman> longlong ago
<abinez> ，结果一个学期后，我们的老师就嫁人 了
<Sam-nya> chenchacha: 正赶去上初二晚自习
<abinez> 郁闷
<hulu> abinez: 我说是上大学
<earman> 中國的大學不上也罷
<abinez> hulu: 你还上过大学，我连高中都没上过
<abinez> LOL
 * hulu 这里不够严肃
<NotMe> knownbad, 还没健身完啊。
<knownbad> 早贱身完了。
<knownbad> 睡觉去。
<abinez> hulu: 你是教授么？？不要板着脸啊。一脸严肃的样子
<NotMe> knownbad, 我想问一下，美国金发碧眼的妹子是否真的那么撩人么
<NotMe> knownbad, 别走
<Sam-nya> 作业啊……
 * hulu 哪里能当上教授
<abinez> knownbad: ？
<NotMe> knownbad, 我没看到过真身额
<knownbad> 是，但体毛长些。
<NotMe> 额
<earman> 造孽呀造孽，藍眼睛的魔鬼
<abinez> knownbad: 咋会？
 * hulu 觉得还是严肃点好
<abinez> 你见到了？
<williangliao> ?
<abinez> knownbad: 你见到了？
<NotMe> 听说老外妹子体味很重，真的么
<knownbad> 金发蓝眼或是绿眼很迷人的。
<NotMe> abinez, 他天天见
<abinez> NotMe: ？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 大神救命啊，Ubuntu没有找到设置这一项怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442110 我之前用的都是Ubuntu desktop版本的，但是这个unity又让我很不爽，所以就准备换mate，于是我重装系统选择Ubuntu 12.04.2 alternate版本，装的是纯命令行系统，然后安装mate桌面，进去后基本上没什么问
<abinez> NotMe: 你咋这么关心？
<knownbad> 没印度人体味重。
<hulu> 这里要是严肃了，就有技术气氛了，没有规矩不成方圆
<abinez> NotMe: 其实，俄罗斯的女孩比较正点
<earman> 就像海妖一樣迷人？
<abinez> earman: ？
<NotMe> 印度人？不关心，我只关心白人妹子
<abinez> 海妖是人鱼么？
<NotMe> 是不是身材很魁梧的
<williangliao> .....都来扯淡的
<CyrusYzGTt> 不知道是不是看多日本AV，， 总感觉我的 审美观 跟 11区同步了
<pt> hulu: 我吃完了，我们来讨论点严肃的
<earman> 不是
<abinez> 是用来灌水的
<knownbad> 有好也有差的。
<knownbad> 我睡觉去。
<NotMe> 额，身材呢
<abinez> 不然，论坛太水了
<abinez> knownbad: 你给介绍几个外国妞
<NotMe> 我这五短身材会不会被压跨额
<NotMe> 你睡觉去吧。
<abinez> 别睡那么快啊
<abinez> knownbad: 现在才几点？
<abinez> 你在哪里？
<NotMe> knownbad该睡了，他或她等急了
<abinez> LOL
<earman> 相傳，海妖化身爲藍眼睛的美女專門迷惑年輕的海員，並把他們吃掉
<abinez> 今天那些大神都没冒泡
<abinez> 今天好特别哦
<pt_> 咋特别了
<NotMe> 额
<abinez> pt 大神都没冒泡啊
<NotMe> 现在是没皇管
<alvin_rxg> 小白冒个泡，表示还活者
<abinez> 往常是大神K人
<abinez> 蛤蟆，很久没见到了
<pt_> 周末嘛
<earman> 接受誘惑等於接受毀滅！
<abinez> 好像是人间蒸发了
<hulu> 与其在这里闲聊不如去锻炼身体，打打360box
<NotMe> alvin_rxg, 德国香肠生了大胖小妞，上次跟你说你没理我
<CyrusYzGTt> sy
<CyrusYzGTt> sy 是最好锻炼身体的方法，， 
<abinez> hulu: ？教授还打360xbox
<hulu> 技术频道就要有技术气氛
<pt_> 有没有用mutt的朋友
 * hulu 不是教授
<NotMe> knownbad, 提案需要复议还是附议额
<NotMe> 最后一个问题
<CyrusYzGTt> mutter ，， 后端
<williangliao> hulu: #ubuntu这个频道
<abinez> NotMe: 你说的是gebjgd？？？
<hulu> abinez: 好久不打了，工作忙
<NotMe> abinez, 是额
<hulu> williangliao: 什么意思？
<abinez> NotMe: 你是哪个的大神的马甲？
<abinez> NotMe: 你是哪个的马甲？
<earman> 馬甲
<NotMe> 我？我是猫叔，贱猫
<ofan> ...
<williangliao> NotMe: 。。。
<abinez> 冇叔
<ofan> NotMe: 猫叔？
<abinez> 以前没有见过你的
<ofan> 传说中的....
<abinez> 真的
<NotMe> abinez, 你认识我?
<CyrusYzGTt> NotMe§ 哦，是 篮零儿
<NotMe> 额
<abinez> NotMe: 我一直在这里的
<abinez> 没见你
<abinez> LOL
<ofan> 猫叔是元老
<abinez> 哦
<NotMe> CyrusYzGTt, 你现在才醒起啊，只有我才知道你叫 胡敏慧额
<abinez> 这样啊
<hulu> ofan: 好像很多年了
<chenadminlol> NotMe: ...
<NotMe> abinez, google退出大陆那年我来的。
<chenadminlol> NotMe: 貌似是个妹纸
<hulu> CyrusYzGTt: 也很多年了
<NotMe> chenadminlol, 你说 CyrusYzGTt 么
<CyrusYzGTt> NotMe§ .. 都说了，，我叫 灭世
<ofan> 不过貌似没我早哈哈
<earman> 聽說這年頭不好混啊
<abinez> NotMe: 是哪一年啊
<CyrusYzGTt> hulu§ ,,
<NotMe> 额
<abinez> 我对谷歌的历史不懂
<ofan> NotMe: 以前经常跟人吵来着
<hulu> 以前有个叫 chaos 的
<chenadminlol> NotMe: 嗯 
<NotMe> abinez, 忘了，那时我活跃
<abinez> 因为我一点都不关注谷歌
<ofan> 现在泡豆瓣了
<hulu> feiyao
<ofan> NotMe: 你那atom项目还有？
<NotMe> ofan, 我么，没额
<abinez> NotMe: 你好像冬眠了
 * hulu 多年不上 irc 了
<NotMe> ofan, 有额。换新版了
<NotMe> 是啊
<abinez> hulu: 那你干嘛又跑上来奥
<ofan> NotMe: 有，以前经常说你贱猫的那个
<chenadminlol> 哥是小白啊，刚玩这个，
<abinez> hulu: 你不是去玩游戏？
<CyrusYzGTt> NotMe§ 我的劫魔道 最近 失灵了，， 本来 劫魔 是 天道的灭世执行人
<abinez> NotMe: 你应该是喵星来的
<chenadminlol> CyrusYzGTt: -. -
<hulu> abinez: 想问个问题
<chenadminlol> CyrusYzGTt: 你小说看多了
<abinez> CyrusYzGTt: 我觉得你好像是酷胖啊
<NotMe> ofan, http://atomcat.6te.net/blog/ 我atom项目管理的网站
<^k^> NotMe ... ⇪ atomCat's Blog
<CyrusYzGTt> chenadminlol§ 嗯
<abinez> hulu: 你问神码问题？
<CyrusYzGTt> abinez§ 绝对不是，如果我是，那么我就有永久 op
<abinez> NotMe: 你在米国？
<hulu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/1179367
<^k^> hulu ⇪ t: Bug #1179367 “Customizing the live user skel” : Bugs : “casper” package : Ubuntu
<houdy> 朋友们，我弄好了
<abinez> CyrusYzGTt: 你不也是元老了吗?
<CyrusYzGTt> abinez§ 不是
<NotMe> abinez, 不在额
<abinez> 咋没有永久OP了
<ofan> NotMe: 不错啊
<hulu> abinez: 这里好多人原来都在 #unix
<abinez> 现在哪个是op哦/
<ofan> NotMe: 柠檬叔还记得？
 * hulu 在非典那年经常去 #unix
<NotMe> ofan, 记得，他没来过了
<houdy> /etc/networkmanager/networkmanager.conf 和 /etc/network/interfaces有冲突
<CyrusYzGTt> 我记得 小叶子
<abinez> 一叶肯定是op
<NotMe> ofan, 他给黑丝袜钓走了
<abinez> 还有乐乐
<ofan> NotMe: 他玩豆瓣了，很活跃呢
<hulu> abinez: 你了解 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/1179367 么？
<^k^> hulu ⇪ t: Bug #1179367 “Customizing the live user skel” : Bugs : “casper” package : Ubuntu
<CyrusYzGTt> 还有 侯总
<abinez> 还有蛋蛋
<ofan> NotMe: 天天转发美女图哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> nnd,,成追忆会了
<abinez> 还有alvn_rxg也是op吧
<CyrusYzGTt> abinez§ bingo
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 你还活着
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 估计这里元老还活跃的就你了
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ ,, 咋了，， 网警叔叔
<abinez> CyrusYzGTt: 你也是op？
<ofan> 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> abinez§ 不是
<abinez> ee也是op吧？
<abinez> LOL
<chenadminlol> 都玩巧遇卡去
<abinez> 不过这里的人还是非常活跃的一个频道了
<abinez> N多人一直都在的
<ofan> abinez: 你话最多了
<abinez> 日夜都能看到
<abinez> ofan: 我那是为了活跃气氛
<abinez> LOL
<CyrusYzGTt> 话说我一般上网就挂 irc
<abinez> 保持这个频道的人气指数
<chenadminlol> CyrusYzGTt: 啥系统啊
<ofan> 我也是先挂上irc
<CyrusYzGTt> chenadminlol§ 这里的人都知道，除非你不是人
<abinez> ofan: 你那个树莓派买到了没？
<abinez> LOL
<chenadminlol> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<abinez> 应该是在米国上市了
<ofan> 哥的irc bot还在紧张研发中
<CyrusYzGTt> chenadminlol§ .
<ofan> abinez: 没买
<abinez> 咋滴不买了？
<ofan> 没时间玩
<abinez> ofan: 那你都在干嘛/
<abinez> 居然没时间玩？
<ofan> abinez: 学习啊
<abinez> LLL
<ofan> 码代码
<abinez> 嗯
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 要有强大的
<abinez> 工程狮
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 要有强大的AV 检索 功能
<abinez> LOL
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 必须强大的
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ ,
<ofan> 绝对前无古人后无来者
<ofan> 史诗级巨作
<abinez> 那个还用检索？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 起码要达到大小眼的水平
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 问题不大
<abinez> ofan: 要回国了没？
<ofan> 只是这段时间一直在学习新东西
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ .
<ofan> abinez: 没
<abinez> 哦
<ofan> bot要完全支持热替换
<ofan> 完全非阻塞
<CyrusYzGTt> abinez§ AV 多，有些根本就没有被观看就被封藏了
<abinez> bot要有人工智能
<abinez> CyrusYzGTt: 你看多有啥感觉？
<abinez> 是不是麻木了
<CyrusYzGTt> abinez§ 感觉沸点提升了，不会被大街上的美女迷惑
<abinez> 提高了抵抗力？
<CyrusYzGTt> abinez§ 能够对所有人一视同仁
<CyrusYzGTt> abinez§ 起码 杀伐果断
<earman> hello
<abinez> CyrusYzGTt: 要是你的沸点提升到需要原子弹才能达到
<CyrusYzGTt> abinez§ ,,
<abinez> 如同氢弹一样
<abinez> LOL
<^k^> earman:点点点.  18:41 
<mindcat> ofan: Python如何?
<NotMe> 额
<abinez> 快下班了
<NotMe> 我下了。 886
<abinez> 等下就自由了
<earman> 點點點 是什麼意思？
<abinez> 猫走了
<abinez> earman: 木有啥意思
<earman> ？
<abinez> 就是点点点
<abinez> 报时
<earman> 是嗎？
<mindcat> ofan: 就我所知道的, 使用Python与gevent就能做到无阻塞呃...
<abinez> 恩
<abinez> mindcat: 你也是猫来着？
<mindcat> abinez: 喵呼呼~
<abinez> mindcat: 猫叔?
<abinez> LOL
<mindcat> abinez: 我才不是什么猫叔呢!
<abinez> MIN
<mindcat> abinez: 0.0?
<abinez> mindcat: 那你是喵弟弟？
<jiero> mindcat: 弟弟
<jiero> mindcat: 杀猫的谐音很惨
<abinez> jiero: 你冒泡啦
<ofan> mindcat: 不太一样，gevent是event driven的
<earman> 如入無人之境
<jiero> abinez: 呃。这里靠你撑场面了。
<mindcat> abinez, jiero: 我也不是喵弟弟! =A=
<mindcat> ofan: 好吧..
<ofan> 主要是不想用py
<abinez> earman: ？？？你修炼啥技能？
<ofan> py热替换也不好搞
<abinez> 达到这这样的境界
<abinez> 如入无人境界
<mindcat> jiero: "傻帽" 0.0?
<ofan> 目前看actor模型
<abinez> mindcat: 那你是喵什么？自己老实交代吧
<earman> abinez 我猜你在家裏，用的是聯想筆記本，對否
<mindcat> abinez: 我就是一只猫啦喵!
<ofan> haskell写个actor的dsl
<ofan> http://learnyousomeerlang.com/ 这本Erlang的教程很不错
<^k^> ofan ... ⇪ Learn You Some Erlang for Great Good!
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • Y510自行升级的96MGS显卡安装N卡驱动后会莫名死机 UBUNTU所有衍生版本均有此问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442114 Y510自行升级的96MGS显卡安装N卡驱动后会莫名死机 UBUNTU所有衍生版本均有此问题 已经测试过的有原版 中国版 DEEPIN YLMF 如果默认驱动 一切良好 只要安装附件驱动中
<^k^> 的驱动 或自行手动 安装N卡官网 驱动 就会出现安装好后重启 然后大约15-30S后 …
<abinez> ？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？
<abinez> chengshiding_: ？
<abinez> momo
<houdy> E文不好读起来好费劲
<abinez> 咋滴，跑来吐槽E文？
<abinez> houdy: 你们的E文老师是干嘛的？
<houdy> abinez: 毕业好多年了
<abinez> 去卖茶叶蛋了？
<abinez> houdy: 好歹你也是毕业了
<houdy> abinez: 貌似是你想吐槽
<ofan> 多读就好了
<abinez> houdy: 我吐槽啥
<houdy> abinez: 我
<chiv> 我的MONO字体是乱码，有什么办法解决么
<abinez> houdy: 你要厚道一点嘛
<houdy> abinez: 我厚道的表示自己E文不好。。。
<abinez> 就如同你的名字一样 厚道羊
 * hulu 业精于勤，荒于嬉
<houdy> 你们用什么聊天工具
<abinez> hulu: 葫芦教授你回来啦
<hulu> abinez: 你好
<abinez> hulu: 没打XBOX？
<houdy> empathy新版不貌似没有IRC了
<hulu> abinez: 没打
<chiv> 。。。。。
<abinez> hulu: 我不好，我很坏的说
<abinez> LOL
<houdy> 我只能用皮筋
<chiv> 没人知道么
<chiv> 我的MONO字体是乱码，有什么办法解决么
<hulu> houdy: 我用 webirc
<abinez> houdy: 新版的要安装个irc的插件
<houdy> hulu: 我试试
<houdy> abinez: 哦
<abinez> chiv: 看说明书
<abinez> chiv: 换个字体
<Sam-nya> 我被暴雨抛弃在公交车站了
<abinez> 暴雨？
<chiv> 说明书？论坛里有的是吧，我去找找，谢谢啊
<abinez> 广州现在有暴雨/
<chiv> UBUNTUKYLIN没有自带IRC软件了么
<chiv> 我以前装的12.04时有自带IRC软件的
<chiv> G开头的
<Sam-nya> 广州有
<ofan> chiv: 不要依赖DE
<hulu> chiv: 你用什么软件有乱码？
<houdy> 我只看到了empathy 貌似没有别的irc软件
<chiv> 开机启动界面就有乱码
<hulu> chiv: 什么发行版
<chiv> KYLIN
<abinez> houd
<alvin_rxg> 麒麟
<abinez> houdy: 你用的什么版本？
<hulu> chiv: 你用livecd 启动有么？
<alvin_rxg> ubuntu kylin 工信部那个
<chiv> 这个好像没发现
<houdy> abinez: ubuntu13.04 empathy 3.6.4
<chiv> 关键是我进入语言中选择
<hulu> 你重装过系统么？
<chiv> MONO选择就是方块的
<chiv> 重装过很多次
<chiv> 这里能发截图么
<abinez> houdy: 可以安装IRC插件的
<hulu> chiv: 是格式化重装么？
<abinez> houdy: 你可以在软件中心搜索IRC
<alvin_rxg> ... ...
<abinez> 然后在里面找到一个可以用的IRC插件
<chiv> 。。。。电脑上是和XP共存，U盘上是格式化重装
<abinez> chiv: 要去别的地方贴图
<houdy> abinez: 我看看
<abinez> 把地址发到这里上来
<chiv> 然后把链接发上来？
<chiv> OK
<chiv> 我去找个图床
<abinez> 恩
<alvin_rxg> chiv: imagebin.com
<alvin_rxg> chiv: imagebin.org
<chiv> @人要用什么命令
<hulu> chiv: 你的 u盘格式化重装么？
<chiv> 是啊
<chiv> 两个U盘都是如此
<hulu> livecd 没问题？
<abinez> 干嘛用mono
<chiv> 而且我刚买一个SLC的32G，USB3.0的U盘，就是为了装UBUNTU，结果慢的要死
<abinez> 不用mono行不行？？
<chiv> LIVECD应该是正常的
<chiv> 可以啊，关键是所有英语在语言选择栏里都是方块
<hulu> chiv: 你装个 ubuntu 怎么样？
<abinez> chiv: 别用那个kylin系统了
<abinez> nano: momo
<hulu> chiv: 在么？
<chiv> 在的
<houdy> abinez: 你用的就是empathy?
<chiv> 我在截图
<chiv> 直接用13.04么
<hulu> chiv: 是啊
<abinez> houdy: 恩，我用的就是empathy
<houdy> abinez: 服务器填irc.freenode.net?
<chiv> 我也是刚学习，那我重新装一下
<Sam-nya> 全身湿了太棒了
<abinez> houdy: 是的
<abinez> Sam-nya: 快去换衣服，洗澡
<abinez> Sam-nya: 被大雨淋湿可不是闹着玩的
<freetg> 问一下budgetvm vps的Solus VM是免费的吗
<ofan> 。。
<chiv> 能教我一下用什么命令能@人么
<ofan> freetg: 有便宜的
<abinez> ofan: 咋了？？
<ofan> chiv: /me
 * pt 
<ofan> freetg: digitalocean.com的便宜
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* SSD Cloud Server, VPS Server, Simple Cloud Hosting by DigitalOcean (@ digitalocean.com)
<ofan> chiv: 错了，输nick前几个字母按tab就能对人说话
<chiv> 。。。。
<abinez> 现在我的那个系统怎么不能刷刷推？？
<chiv> 我说怎么试了半天，我再试试
<chiv> ofan, 谢谢
<chiv> 是这样么
 * hooluwa is back (gone for 00:35.29)
 * chiv 晕了
<abinez> 以前在Ubuntu里设置了一个访问IPV6的
<abinez> 是什么软件：？
<houdy> abinez: 点加入没有反映 服务器irc.freenode.net 聊天室：#ubuntu-cn
<chiv> hulu, 是这样的http://imagebin.org/258185
<alvin_rxg> :D
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 你还在
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 我不在
<chiv> http://imagebin.org/258185
<chiv> 这是乱码吧
<houdy> 是啊
<chiv> 我就这样的
<chiv> 怎么弄都弄不好
<chiv> ofan, 是这样和你对话么，收的到么
<houdy> 他不在啊
<chiv> 。。。。。好吧
<chiv> <hulu> chiv: 是啊
<ofan> chiv: 会有提示
<chiv> 我想要这样的效果
<chiv> 是按TAB键就行吧
<ofan> chiv: 别人对你说的话，一般会被高亮出来
<ofan> 容易识别
<chiv> 嗯，刚才我发你的有高亮么
<chiv> 因为我自己看不到
<ofan> 有
<chiv> 而且你给我的话后面是：号，我自己看到的是，号，所以不太确定，那这样就好，多谢啊
<chiv> 学了一招
<houdy> 最近用chrome 打开google 输入框消失了
<feiyin> 什么情况
<feiyin> 
<chiv> 接下来研究怎么挂载EXFAT的U盘
<linsux> 现在买什么手机好啊，除了糯鸡鸭和苹果
<zero4kevin> linsux 可以入lumia920
<feiyin> 太多了 
<feiyin> 国产 小米，联想，
<zero4kevin> lumia920强力推荐
<linsux> 怎么还是诺基亚，说了不要半死不活的牌子
<feiyin> lumia这个资源不足    软件少 
<zero4kevin> android明显不如WP
<feiyin> 你说说呗，怎么明显了 ？  
<linsux> 我就不知道lumia好在哪里了
<linsux> 配置低，软件少
<linsux> 外形也一般
<zero4kevin> 20万个应用喝2000万个应用，有意义么？ 常用的应用不超过200个， 一个人能天天使用50款应用就很厉害了
<zero4kevin> android非常慢
<linsux> 还是应用少好？
<feiyin> 多了才有的选择 
<feiyin> 多了不更好 ？  
<zero4kevin> 垃圾应用太多而已
<linsux> 安卓才不慢呢，系统优化做得好就很快
<feiyin> 都是垃圾   ？ 
<zero4kevin> 你们说的出来的应用，WP都有吧
<zero4kevin> android就是系统优化的不好
<linsux> 现在安卓机子配置都很高，反应也非常快了
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲二号] 耗电量更大了
<linsux> 系统优化是看后期的
<zero4kevin> SIII，比lumia800使用起来明显慢
<zero4kevin> lumia800还是单核的呢
<linsux> 现在htc one很火，就是不知道好不好
<zero4kevin> android的机子都一样子，前一个星期很快，东西装多了就慢了
<linsux> 糯鸡鸭普遍配置低，价格还死贵，软件还就那么几个，坑爹货感觉
<linsux> 之前wp连微信都没有的好像
<zero4kevin> android要是用一样的配置，android自己运行都卡
<zero4kevin> 有微信
<linsux> 你说的可能是以前的安卓
<houdy> zero4kevin: 为啥是lumia920
<linsux> 现在安卓系统和安卓手机硬件进步都很大
<zero4kevin> 而且WP上IE，比chrome和UCWEB都要做得好， 特别是分页喝排版上
<linsux> 要与时并进
<zero4kevin> 我水果，android，WP都有
<linsux> 不能老是停留在老观念上
<linsux> 你的安卓手机肯定是老机子
<zero4kevin> SIII
<linsux> s3刷下机就很流畅
<zero4kevin> lumia的机子可以裸奔
<chiv> 找个以后能刷成UBUNTU的手机就行了，哈哈
<linsux> 你自己不会用
<linsux> s3可以刷ubuntu
<zero4kevin> 你那么喜欢刷机，那买android吧
<linsux> 不过刷来有鸟用
<chiv> 折腾
<houdy> 你们用chrome 打开google.com输入框会消失么
<linsux> 我的s2刷了无数遍了
<zero4kevin> 我只是都用过，说说自己的感受，WP最有意思，最流畅
<chiv> 生命的意义在于折腾
<chiv> 不断和自己过不去
<zero4kevin> 然后就是iOS
<linsux> wp的流畅不如苹果，软件不如安卓
<zero4kevin> android的体验度最差
<chiv> 我现在就WP的没体验过，想去搞一台来折腾一下
<zero4kevin> 4S的流畅度不如Lumia800
<zero4kevin> 5基本上可以和lumia920持平
<linsux> 手机是拿来用的，不是拿来比流畅的，lumia软件太少了
<linsux> 快播也没有
<zero4kevin> 我用的应用不多， 上网看网页，玩微信，微薄，看个股票。 开车可以导航，有天气预报，有地图。 可以上团购
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 2年了，还是老问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442116 以前装过ubuntu12.10，均以失败告终，后来断断续续又装过，结果也是失败了…… 这几日，下载了13.04，写入U盘再试，也失败了，具体如下： 我机子上已有win7、win8，ubuntu装在末尾，安装的时候自定义分区，给了/boot、/、/swap（
<zero4kevin> 看看PPSTREAM而已
<zero4kevin> 偶尔玩玩游戏
<linsux> 好像连百度视频都没有的
<linsux> 你这种的要求，500元的手机就行
<houdy> 你们用什么聊天工具上irc啊
<linsux> xchat
<zero4kevin> 视频国内的有ppstream
<zero4kevin> 和pplive
<houdy> 皮筋好难受
<zero4kevin> youku也有
<linsux> 百度视频这么主流都没有
<zero4kevin> 我用的pidgin
<zero4kevin> 百度？ 我几年都不用它
<linsux> 幸好没买Lumia
 * mindcat 在使用irssi上IRC中...
<linsux> 用lumia就好像用Linux一样：缺这个，少那个，然后拼命说服自己有替代品，自己骗自己
<mindcat> houdy: 我用chromium打开google.com,输入框没问题.
<zero4kevin> 我真不上百度
<houdy> mindcat: 哦
<mindcat> zero4kevin: 那你上百度贴吧不?
<zero4kevin> 不
<zero4kevin> 从来不
<zero4kevin> 百度的任何产品我都不用
<linsux> 你也没得用，告诉你，百度的产品是最好的
<zero4kevin> 百度算是最流氓的公司
<zero4kevin> 没有之一
<linsux> 你在国内就要用百度
<zero4kevin> 我用google
<linsux> 国内用谷歌？
<houdy> linsux: 如何证明百度产品是最好的
<zero4kevin> y not？
<zero4kevin> 百度的竞价排名搜索，完全是道德下线
<zero4kevin> 无下限
<linsux> 真可悲
 * mindcat 正在使用Google搜索引擎搜索信息.
<zero4kevin> 只要给钱，就可以排第一
<linsux> 睁着眼睛说假话
<zero4kevin> 第一页大部分都是骗子
<zero4kevin> 弄了一个有啊
<hulu> chiv: 你好
<zero4kevin> B2C，几乎都每用户
<linsux> 粪青
<linsux> 自欺欺人
<chiv> hulu, 你好
<linsux> 好像也没有百度输入法
<linsux> 手机上最好的输入法
<hulu> chiv: 重装 ubuntu 了么？
<zero4kevin> 百度文库，内容没版权
<linsux> lumia够垃圾的
<chiv> hulu, 刚把EXFAT挂载好了
<linsux> 真同情Lumia用户
<chiv> hulu, 今天不一定重装
<hulu> chiv: ?
<linsux> 丧失这么多好软件
<zero4kevin> 百度百科，山寨的维基百科
<linsux> 千千静听也是百度的
<linsux> 还有百度云
<zero4kevin> 这个不错
<chiv> hulu, U盘是exfat格式的，UBUNTU不认
<linsux> 百度相册
<chiv> hulu, 然后装了个软件，现在支持了
<linsux> 我手机里装的大部分都和百度有关
<hulu> chiv: 是么？
<linsux> 其中百度视频和百度音乐最常用
<hulu> chiv: 那就没乱码了？
<zero4kevin> 百度云。。。。。算了不想说了。skydrive，ubuntu one，amazon cloud 随便甩他几条街
<linsux> 百度地图
<zero4kevin> nokia music比百度音乐好多了
<linsux> 太好用
<chiv> hulu, 没啊，乱码只是启动画面会有，在使用时没有，所以今天还不重装
<linsux> 糯鸡鸭很快倒闭的公司
<chiv> hulu, 我先去洗澡，回来聊，刚才多谢你了
<linsux> 欧洲都快没有诺基亚的公司了
<linsux> 去年关了大部分办公室
<zero4kevin> 百度从来没到过欧洲
<ioio> test
<^k^> ioio:点点点.  20:03 
<linsux> 撒比一个
<ioio> 啊，我也用irssi登录irc了
<zero4kevin> 百度，一个毫无创新能力的骗子公司
<abinez> ？？
<abinez> 怎么都变成批判大会了？
<abinez> 走了
<zero4kevin> linsux， 我发现跟你说话，完全是浪费了我的时间。 你层次太低了。
<linsux> 谷歌，一个被中国扫地出门的丧家犬
<abinez> 回去睡觉
<ioio> ablnez:我不用empathy了
<linsux> zero4kevin, 忘记吃药了吧，你
<abinez> ioio: 你是那个厚道羊？
<abinez> LOL
<linsux> 出门看看外面的世界吧
<linsux> 别天天linux lumia的
<ioio> abinez:是啊
<linsux> 这两样，没人用
<linsux> 也没什么人在意
<linsux> 冷门的东西
<abinez> IO
<abinez> ioio: 别老是改名啊
<ioio> abinez: 恩，这是我的系统ID
<abinez> 别人都不知道哦你是哪个呢
<abinez> LOL
<ioio> LOL
<abinez> ioio: 你的系统有没有用ssh啊
<abinez> 有没有开ssh端口
<abinez> 我去你家逛逛
<ioio> abinez: 怎么开
<abinez> LOL
<ioio> abinez: 没开。。。
<abinez>  你没安装ssh服务器？
<abinez> 回去听歌了
<abinez> 把树莓派拆回去
<ioio> abinez: 没装啊，去吧
<abinez> 我的无线路由器不知怎么没信号了
<abinez> 收不到信号
<abinez> ioio: 等下聊
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 鼠标移至桌面右下角显示桌面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442117 13.04最初时把鼠标移动到桌面右下角时会显示桌面，再次操作会恢复窗口，现在升级后这个功能消失了，有了解的吗？能不能设置回来？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 智上思下 — 2013-05-19 20:05
 * hulu 奇怪这里难道有马甲？
<mindcat> 表示Arch Linux系统输入sudo systemd start sshd就可以开ssh服务器了嗯~
<Freebuilder> 今晚尽吃肉，没饭
<hulu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/1179367
<^k^> hulu ⇪ t: Bug #1179367 “Customizing the live user skel” : Bugs : “casper” package : Ubuntu
<hulu> 谁帮忙看看
<hulu> Chaos`Eternal: 你好
<Chaos`Eternal> hi?
<hulu> Chaos`Eternal: 在用 ubuntu 么？
<^k^> Chaos`Eternal:点点点.  20:32 
<abinez> pt
<Chaos`Eternal> 一直在用啊
<abinez> pt: momo
<abinez> Chaos`Eternal: 早用了
<hulu> Chaos`Eternal: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/1179367
<^k^> hulu ⇪ ti: Bug #1179367 “Customizing the live user skel” : Bugs : “casper” package : Ubuntu
<Chaos`Eternal> 嗯，从加入novell开始就在用了
<hulu> Chaos`Eternal: 对这个问题怎么看
<Chaos`Eternal> 这个...
<Chaos`Eternal> 没用过哈。。。
<hulu> 哦
<Chaos`Eternal> 我现在做live-cd用dracut
<alvin_rxg> 真他妈的悲剧！网络并发请求多了网速就卡
<hulu> dracut?
<Chaos`Eternal> en, 另外一个做initramfs的工具
<hulu> Chaos`Eternal: 我看了不少代码，没发现环境或工具有问题，也许是我不够细心？
<pt> hulu:  form -> from* ?
<pt> hulu: 你的 bug description 里面
<hulu> pt: 改正了
<Chaos`Eternal> 嗯。。。
<pt> abinez: hi
<Chaos`Eternal> 我现在还不是1304
<abinez> pt: 在干嘛
<hulu> 哦
<abinez> 还没睡觉
<abinez> 葫芦早
<Chaos`Eternal> 我的mkinitramfs里面没有你说的那个文件
<Chaos`Eternal> 呃。。
<pt> abinez: 来星巴克了。。
<abinez> hulu:  葫芦
<Chaos`Eternal> 可能要花点时间debug了
<pt> 网速更让人捉急。。。
<Chaos`Eternal> 回头有空看看吧
<hulu> Chaos`Eternal: 谢谢
<abinez> pt: 来杯果子狸粪
<abinez> LOL
<hulu> abinez: 怎么了？
<abinez> hulu: 没
<abinez> 就是打个招呼
<abinez> LOL
<hulu> 哦！你好
<Chaos`Eternal> 。。。我是上来问人家scheme问题的。。
<NotMe> knownbad, 睡醒了么
<Chaos`Eternal> 结果被你逮住。。还要问一个我搞不定的
<pt> abinez: 就点了个中国绿茶哈
<Chaos`Eternal> 冏..
<NotMe> 4点了，要起床了
<abinez> knownbad: 
<hulu> Chaos`Eternal: :-)
<abinez> pt: 居然跑去那里点中国绿茶
<abinez> 太次啦
<abinez> 不正宗
<abinez> pt: 味道肯定不够正
<pt> abinez: 哈哈，没办法，就喝得惯这个，还便宜
<NotMe> 星巴克的绿茶没农药吧
<abinez> 那里的服务员肯定以为你是个怪胎
<hulu> 也不知道 ubuntu 里哪位负责 casper
<abinez> 或者是故意去找茬的
<pt> NotMe: 就是个茶包，一杯水
<NotMe> hulu, 你还硬盘安装啊
<abinez> 去咖啡店喝茶
<hulu> NotMe: 我不是硬盘安装，我是修改 livecd
<abinez> NotMe: 猫叔 早
<NotMe> 额
<pt> abinez: 没关系了，喝茶从来不是重点！主要是上来坐坐，和大伙唠唠科
<abinez> hulu: 你咋了
<NotMe> hulu, 为什么要修改 livecd
<Chaos`Eternal> hulu, livecd很简单的...你不如看看dracut然后diy吧
<Chaos`Eternal> 哈哈
<abinez> pt: 你太安逸了
<NotMe> pt, 难怪汪洋要定 旅游法
<NotMe> Chaos`Eternal, 你好色额，叫人找对象，也别让人 diy 额
<Chaos`Eternal> 我前段时间用一个centos 6.3的livecd把一整个集群都升级了
<hulu> abinez: NotMe: Chaos`Eternal: 我修改livecd好多年了
<abinez> 住在一间木屋里
<abinez> pt: 我在一间木屋里住了3年
<NotMe> 为什么要修改呢? 原配不好么
<abinez> 那是河边的一间木屋
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助，为什么我安装不上build-essential http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442123 新装的13.04系统，无线网卡驱动不起来，安装无线网卡驱动的时候提示没有system.hp这个文件不能编译。于是我就去网上下了一个build-essential的安装包。但是安装的时候报错。 Selecting previously unselected package buil
<pt> abinez: 这很安逸啊
<abinez> 有一棵古树从木屋伸出来
<hulu> NotMe: 有些特殊需求，比如 livecd 挂载 nas
<pt> abinez: 在哪个地方呢
<hulu> 比如修改 liveuser 的默认配置
<abinez> 像一顶巨大无比的伞一样笼罩在木屋之上
<NotMe> 额特殊需求，明白
<NotMe> 别太重口就好
<abinez> 这木屋真是舒服
<hulu> NotMe: 不重的
<chenqisu23> 木屋？
<abinez> 下面还有一条河流流淌而过
<NotMe> 木屋？
<chenqisu23> abinez: 啥玩意儿
<NotMe> 还有河？
<pt> abinez: 住哪！
<abinez> 清澈的河水，还能看见鱼在里面游动
<chenqisu23> 一来就看到你们在扯蛋
<NotMe> abinez, 枕边呢？有佳人么？
<abinez> chenqisu23: 咋了
<chenqisu23> abinez: 无聊啊
<abinez> NotMe: 》一个人？
<chenqisu23> abinez: 深圳这城市还真不是人呆的，
<NotMe> chenqisu23, 你有什么话题不扯淡的，现在没什么正经话题呢，等你来挑起话题呢
<abinez> 猫叔，那样的房子太美妙了
<NotMe> abinez, 我问你呢
<abinez> 前面是一片宽敞的空地
<NotMe> abinez, 枕边少个佳人这还算完整么？
<abinez> 恩
<chenqisu23> 闪
<pt> NotMe: 请问大家对vim 和 emacs 怎么看，哈哈
<pt> NotMe: 经典话题
<abinez> 猫叔，可惜那时候还没有网络啊
<pt> abinez: 国内还是国外！
<abinez> 不然啊，在那个木屋里住就更是爽了
<hulu> Chaos`Eternal: 我是想这个问题能纳入升级计划。
<abinez> pt: 在国内呢
<pt> abinez: 南方北方
<abinez> pt: 那是一个大概一百二十平方的木屋吧
<NotMe> pt, 我用 kate
<abinez> pt: 是南方
<abinez> 猫叔你是工程狮？
<pt> abinez: 直接告诉我们在哪里
<NotMe> 不是
<NotMe> 编程么？编程我用 qtcreator
<abinez> pt: 是一个偏僻的小地方
<abinez> pt: 那个木屋前面经常有放电影。露天电影
<abinez> 晚上的时候就有放
<abinez> 那时候，就是晚上在外面看露天电影
<pt> abinez: 有网吗
<abinez> 那时候连电脑都没用
<abinez> 还网呢
<abinez> 电话都少的
<abinez> 有个call机都算牛的了
<pt> 那一定是90年代的事了
<abinez> 嗯
<abinez> 96年到99年
<Sam-nya> 晚自习结束
<abinez> 我在那个木屋住了3年
<abinez> Sam-nya: 你不是被暴雨？？？
<abinez> pt: 那时候，河流好多鱼
<Sam-nya> 我冲进便利店了
<abinez> 都是肥肥滴
<pt> 听 abinez 讲，那过去的事情
<Sam-nya> 然后买了3.5元的雨衣再冲进学校
<abinez> Sam-nya: 人家以为你抢劫了？
<Sam-nya> abinez: 我怎么会做这种事情呢
<abinez> pt: 不讲啦
<jiero> roylez耳塞无法缩小了。。。
<abinez> Sam-nya: 在学校住？
<Sam-nya> 住宿的
<pt> abinez: 我板凳都拿来了
<abinez> jiero: 吭声了？
<abinez> pt: 你不是在星巴克里躺沙发么？
<roylez_> jiero: minotaur好简单
<abinez> 咋搬板凳啊
<abinez> roylez momo
<pt> abinez: 正在找服务员要呢
<abinez> pt: lol
<jiero> roylez_:  第一次就赢了。
<abinez> jiero: 玩游戏？
<roylez_> jiero: 我这次估计也可以
<jiero> roylez_:  自动犯贱的天性
<abinez> roylez 还在玩游戏“”“”“”“”“”“”“”“”
<jiero> abinez: 哦。
<Sam-nya> 64位的12.10能不能用wine？
<abinez> Sam-nya: 能
<jiero> Sam-nya: 。。。这还用问。去找winehg.org
<alvin_rxg> Title: Winehg.org (@ winehg.org)
<abinez> 用wine没什么性能
<Chaos`Eternal> ?
<Chaos`Eternal> wine基本不牺牲性能
<Sam-nya> abinez: 我直接装ppa上的1.5打不开各种galgame，不知是不是设置问题
<Chaos`Eternal> 一直用wine跑blizzard全线游戏的
<abinez> wine就是削足穿鞋
<Chaos`Eternal> 偏见
<abinez> 在linux系统上搭建了一个用来运行垃圾应用的平台
<Chaos`Eternal> 继续偏见
<abinez> Chaos`Eternal: 咋偏见了
<Sam-nya> 电脑只要能玩galgame我就没任何问题了
<abinez> 难道不是这样？
<Chaos`Eternal> 嗯，以前有个叫王垠的
<Chaos`Eternal> 也是这么说的
<abinez> 在linux上win的程序
<Chaos`Eternal> 不过，后果大家都知道
<abinez> 还说不是削足穿鞋
<Chaos`Eternal> 不要轻易用全称代词
<Chaos`Eternal> 比如，所有说windows程序不好的人都是nut
<Chaos`Eternal> 这是不对的
<Sam-nya> 用3g网络怎么节省流量？我开网络就会弹出13.04的更新提醒还是消耗了网络…
<abinez> ？
<abinez> Sam-nya: 用wifi吧
<Chaos`Eternal> 类似的，所有win应用都是垃圾这种表述也是nut
<Chaos`Eternal> 客官，客观点
<Sam-nya> 初中学校无网络
<abinez> win在架构上就是垃圾
<Chaos`Eternal> 最少自己用过再来发言
<abinez> Chaos`Eternal: 没用过
<abinez> LOL
<Chaos`Eternal> 对啊，没用过你发什么高论啊，扯淡嘛
<abinez> Chaos`Eternal: 嗯
<Chaos`Eternal> 浪费时间。
<abinez> 本来就是跟你扯一下
<abinez> LOL
<NotMe> Chaos`Eternal, 照你说，说民主国家走的就是邪路的也是 nut 咯
<Chaos`Eternal> 哥们，我建议你，扯自己的蛋去吧
<abinez> 猫叔吭声了
<abinez> Chaos`Eternal: 我不是哥们
<Chaos`Eternal> NotMe, 难道不是？
<abinez> 我纠正你的观点
<sam-nya_> 看来irc不能重名？电脑上登录之后自动家了个_
<abinez> 你这是主观
<abinez> 嗯
<NotMe> Chaos`Eternal, 呵呵
<Chaos`Eternal> 拜托，你下次发表观点之前，如果说一声你没用过wine, 我就不陪你浪费时间了
<Chaos`Eternal> 别人也不会被你浪费时间了
<Chaos`Eternal> 这是基本的礼貌，ok?
<NotMe> 我用过 wine 上虚拟人生
<abinez> Chaos`Eternal: 我用了，又删除了
<NotMe> 然后上演乱P
<NotMe> 两男一屋，两女一屋。
<Sam-nya> p11-kit: couldn't load module: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/pkcs11/gnome-keyring-pkcs11.so: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/pkcs11/gnome-keyring-pkcs11.so: 无法打开共享对象文件: 没有那个文件或目录
<abinez> Chaos`Eternal: 不OK
<Sam-nya> 这是什么问题？
<NotMe> 玩着玩着，两男的跑到两女的屋子，改造大方子
<abinez> Sam-nya: 就是没有那个文件或者没有那个目录
<abinez> 可能你输入错误了
<NotMe> 两两配对。
<pt> Sam-nya: 缺包？
<abinez> 你检查你的输入有没有正确
<NotMe> 玩着玩着，就换妻了
<Sam-nya> 我wine运行程序的时候这样弹出来的
<freeflying> Chaos`Eternal: 你最近咋经常上irc了呢
<abinez> 那就是少个so文件
<Chaos`Eternal> Sam-nya, 这个不应该影响你的应用
<NotMe> 虚拟人生不好的在于，不能搞3P额
<abinez> ？？
<pt> Sam-nya: 检查你装了 gnome-keyring 没
<Chaos`Eternal> freeayu, 我现在混#guile和@scheme
<NotMe> 太保守了。
<Chaos`Eternal> 顺便混一下ubuntu-cn
<freeayu> hi
<abinez> NotMe: 猫叔可以建造房子吧
<Sam-nya> Chaos`Eternal: 但是这样就运行不了了。。。
<Chaos`Eternal> 打错了
<Chaos`Eternal> freeflying, 
<pt> Chaos`Eternal: guile 怎么样
<NotMe> 忘了，好像还不能同性恋。
<abinez> Chaos`Eternal: 你？？
<Chaos`Eternal> sorry for freeayu
<freeayu> 没事
<Chaos`Eternal> guile一般。。速度没有ikarus快
<NotMe> abinez, 我说的是虚拟人生这游戏。我怀疑这游戏是共和党人发明的，太保守了
<abinez> Chaos`Eternal: “？
<^k^> freeayu:点点点.  21:12 
<Chaos`Eternal> 不过还算稳定
<freeayu> 经常有人把我跟 freeflying 看成同一人
<freeflying> Chaos`Eternal: 下次来北京一起出来喝杯吧
<pt> Chaos`Eternal: 前段时间还在纠结用哪个lisp implementation
<pt> Chaos`Eternal: 推荐一个 for beginner
<abinez> NotMe: 那苹果呢
<Chaos`Eternal> freeflying, ok
<NotMe> 什么苹果
<abinez> 猫叔游戏也不能乱来啊
<Sam-nya> pt: gnome-keyring 已经是最新的版本了。
<NotMe> pt, 我只用过 autocad 的 lisp
<abinez> 不然会教坏小孩子的
<Chaos`Eternal> pt, 我比较过， ikarus快，但是已经停止开发了， guile么，gnu的东西，最近比较活跃
<NotMe> 额
<Chaos`Eternal> racket 不喜欢
<fwj> 晚上人真的是活跃点的多些啊
<Chaos`Eternal> 然后chicken , gambit这种不支持r6rs
<abinez> 就像那个神码喜洋洋会太郎
<pt> Sam-nya: 重装试试
<NotMe> 德国大肠去照顾月子了
<NotMe> 不然更热闹
<Chaos`Eternal> 所以我推荐guile
<Chaos`Eternal> 比较推荐
<fwj> 呵呵，逛贴吧去
<abinez> 小孩子看了那个动画片。结果就学灰太狼烤羊了
<pt> guile 错误提示似乎不太友好
<Chaos`Eternal> racket虽然我不喜欢，但是它确实最庞大，库也多
<pt> 我现在用chicken
<Chaos`Eternal> 嗯，这个我也跟他们吐槽过了
<abinez> NotMe: 你不怕gebjgd？
<fwj> 有linux吧的没
<NotMe> 现在 c++ 11 编译器支持度到什么程度了
<Chaos`Eternal> chicken不支持r6rs啊，以后就不行了啊
<NotMe> abinez, 怕什么，他又不在
<NotMe> 我想玩下 c++ 11
<abinez> 猫叔你咋管他叫那个啥大肠
<abinez> ？
<abinez> LOL
<NotMe> 我也不知道，别人这么叫我也这么叫
<abinez> 给他知道了，肯定伤心啊
<fwj> linux吧的 这儿打酱油的多不多塞
<NotMe> 伤心什么，照顾月子可是体累心欢的活额
<abinez> fwj: 不准路过
<NotMe> 现在 c++ 11 编译器支持度到什么程度了
<Chaos`Eternal> pt, 如果你只是要过sicp的话，chicken也可以
<abinez> 你打什么酱油？
<Sam-nya> 网上让装32位库之后从/usr/lib32/ link到/usr/lib/里面去，但装了32位库之后木有/usr/lib32/啊
<NotMe> qt5 ubuntu 的官方出来了么。
<pt> Chaos`Eternal: 不太喜欢 r6rs
<fwj> 呵呵，逛逛 凑个热闹
<roylez_> jiero: 这帮vault guard的东西都比我好
<abinez> Sam-nya: 你肯定某个步骤弄错了
<NotMe> 装 qt5 和 qt4 有冲突么？我的项目还是 qt4的
<Chaos`Eternal> r6rs不错的，解决lisp魔咒的必经之痛
<NotMe> qt5 ubuntu 的官方出来了么。
<abinez> 猫叔
<abinez> 别更新了
<Chaos`Eternal> 否则lisp curse还是一代代传下去
<abinez> 还是继续用QT4
<abinez> 比较妥当
<NotMe> 为什么，我想用新的
<Chaos`Eternal> 你看，这么scheme实现，真正说一个库能实现portable的
<Chaos`Eternal> 都很难
<pt> Chaos`Eternal: 什么必经之痛，求解释
<NotMe> 在等 ubuntu 出官方的 qt5
<abinez> 你不是说你的项目还是用的QT4么？
<Chaos`Eternal> 大家对r6rs骂的多的，就是r6rs违反了scheme最小内核原则嘛
<Chaos`Eternal> 但是，r5rs的scheme那么多
<Chaos`Eternal> 互相之间兼容性又有多髙呢？
<NotMe> abinez, 有时间转移到 qt5 额，貌似 signal-slot 改了而已，应该转移不是很难
<Chaos`Eternal> 只有把通用功能用标准化定下来，
<pt> Chaos`Eternal: 有道理
<abinez> NotMe: 嗯
<Chaos`Eternal> 大家才不用浪费时间重复发明轮子
<Sam-nya> firefox的Ctrl+F功能怎么不能用。。。
<NotMe> 而且还可以试下 c++ 11 
<Chaos`Eternal> 才能专注解决问题
<abinez> Chaos`Eternal: 通用的不一定好用
<NotMe> 不知道 g++ 实现 c++ 11 标准到什么程度了
<Chaos`Eternal> python/ruby这些语言，跟scheme比起来烂那么多
<Sam-nya> 好吧，原来查找条在底下。。。
<Chaos`Eternal> 但是受众就是光啊
<Chaos`Eternal> s/光/广/
<john__> fuck
<john__> fuck
<Chaos`Eternal> 因为核心库做的好啊，不用重复发明轮子
<john__> fuck
<abinez> john__: 咋滴
<john__> 前掉
<abinez> 居然爆粗
<NotMe> qt5 ubuntu貌似还没出来额
<NotMe> 是不是我要更新一下库
<abinez> 钱掉了啊？
<abinez> 你刷一下
<NotMe> abinez, 但问题是 qt4和qt5会不会冲突额
<john__> 欠吊
<john__> :)
<NotMe> 就是同时存在的话
<abinez> ？？
<abinez> 应该不会
<abinez> 猫叔，应该不会
<NotMe> 额
<abinez> 恩，只要不是覆盖安装
<NotMe> 应该会，除非 qt5 和 qt4 不是同一个目录
<john__> 这世界 马的
<abinez> john__: 咋滴
<abinez> 钱掉了多少？
<john__> abinez, LOL
<abinez> 还有钱打车回家么？
<NotMe> abinez, 但用 ubuntu 官方源，而不是qt官网下的， qt官网下的貌似是opt目录的
<Chaos`Eternal> pt, 这条路，等r7rs出来，应该会更清楚一点的
<Chaos`Eternal> 所以搞r5rs肯定没前途了，r6rs才是未来
<abinez> 猫叔，你最好在虚拟机下测试一下
<NotMe> 额
<pt> Chaos`Eternal: 希望都能跟进吧。scheme却是是不错的语言
<john__> abinez, 日薪过百帮刷内裤
<NotMe> 我去看看 出了 qt5没有
<Chaos`Eternal> 或者你就粘在racket上，或者guile这种大一点的实现上
<abinez> 确定没有问题后，再部署
<Chaos`Eternal> 最后推荐guile再
<Chaos`Eternal> 哈哈
<NotMe> 额
<NotMe> 我想知道 g++ 实现了 多少 c++11
<pt> Chaos`Eternal: chicken有自己的生态系统，所以他们也好像不care支持不支持r6rs这些
<abinez> john__: 什么？
<abinez> 不懂
<abinez> 帮我刷个猫猫行么？
<NotMe> 好像 ubuntu 没出 qt5额
<john__> abinez, 可以
<NotMe> 我猫猫俩都阉了
<Chaos`Eternal> chicken的egg系统
<abinez> john__: 我要一只会捉鱼的猫猫
<Chaos`Eternal> 没racket大
<john__> abinez, 给你捉老鼠的
<Sam-nya> irc有没有换行？
<abinez> 猫叔，我家猫猫经常去外面逛
<Chaos`Eternal> 还有
<Chaos`Eternal> chicken不快..
<Chaos`Eternal> 我上次比较过，哈哈
<abinez> 白天它就在台阶上晒太阳
<Chaos`Eternal> chicken速度慢的。。
<abinez> 晚上就跑去外面
<abinez> john__: 不要捉老鼠的
<abinez> john__: 我家的狗狗已经会捉老鼠了
<john__> abinez, 基因突变马
<abinez> 要会捉鱼和捉小鸟的猫
<abinez> 什么突变？
<Sam-nya> 下列软件包有未满足的依赖关系：
<Sam-nya>  gnome-keyring:i386 : 依赖: libcap-ng0:i386 但是它将不会被安装
<Sam-nya>                       依赖: libgck-1-0:i386 (>= 3.3.90) 但是它将不会被安装
<Sam-nya>                       依赖: libgcr-3-1:i386 (>= 3.5.3) 但是它将不会被安装
<Sam-nya>                       依赖: gcr:i386 (>= 3.4) 但是它将不会被安装
<Sam-nya> E: 无法修正错误，因为您要求某些软件包保持现状，就是它们破坏了软件包间的依赖关系。
<abinez> 狗狗是训练出来的
<john__> abinez, 我毛毛已经被我教会捕小鸟了
<NotMe> ubuntu 官方没出 qt5 额
<Sam-nya> pt: gnome-keyring安装不可
<abinez> NotMe: 那你就不用安装了
<abinez> 这里有人开发安卓应用么？
<NotMe> 我想尝新额
<abinez> ？
<Sam-nya> abinez: 家里有书不过不会Java完全不懂
<NotMe> qt5貌似明年支持 ios 和 安卓
<abinez> LOL那你就去官方下载
<jiero> roylez_: 我xl12下了d：18，杀了Aizul 
<abinez> 以后那个安卓有自己的专门开发套件了
<NotMe> kde5快出来了
<abinez> 猫叔你用kde？
<jiero> roylez_: 被逼去的。有个层竟然两个ghost+centaur堵口。。。
<abinez> 不喜欢用KDE
<abinez> jiero: 还在玩游戏/
<abinez> ???????????????
<NotMe> abinez, 是额
<abinez> KDE附带的太多东西了
<abinez> 里面的应用经常崩溃
<jiero> Space sometimes distorts in your vicinity.
<jiero> abinez: 不玩了。
<fwj> 额，百度贴吧 被人攻击了
<jiero> abinez: 宅饭团 ‏@maplebeats Protected account 1h刚刚在QQ垃圾邮件翻到了30Q币= =！
<fwj> 几乎所有贴吧都中招了。。。。
<pt> 星巴克真是太小气了
<abinez> 因为用了树莓派以后，喜欢上lxde
<pt> Chaos`Eternal: 刚才掉线了。还在吗
<abinez> pt: 那你还去？
<abinez> pt: 谁叫你去找茬啊
<Sam-nya> 为什么没有/usr/lib32/
<abinez> 去咖啡店喝茶
<pt> abinez: 没办法，家里环境不是太好
<abinez> 而且还是绿茶
<Chaos`Eternal> pt
<Chaos`Eternal> 在
<abinez> pt
<pt> Chaos`Eternal: 继续向你请教
<abinez> 在维也纳的环境还不够好？
<Chaos`Eternal> 你在哪里啊，星巴克比家里好...
<Chaos`Eternal> o...
<abinez> Chaos`Eternal: ？
<Chaos`Eternal> 我一般现在不在星巴克上网，太慢...
<pt> Chaos`Eternal: r7rs 出来了吗
<Chaos`Eternal> pt, 没有
<Chaos`Eternal> 估计还有一两年
<abinez> Chaos`Eternal: 下次去星巴克搭建一个HACK ap
<abinez> 钓鱼wifi
<abinez> LOL
<pt> Chaos`Eternal: 我不太喜欢 r6rs 的宏设计
<Chaos`Eternal> 嗯？为啥？
<abinez> ？？
<abinez> 不好看
<pt> 如果r7rs能改成cl那种宏，perfect!
<Chaos`Eternal> 你喜欢define-macro?
<pt> Chaos`Eternal: 有点复杂吧，我学r6rs就卡在那里了
<pt> 而且语法很丑
<pt> 太不协调了
<Chaos`Eternal> 哦。。但是卫生嘛。。。
<pt> 卫生是什么意思
<Chaos`Eternal> 卫生...不需要考虑名字冲突这些问题嘛
<pt> 不污染外面的变量吗
<Chaos`Eternal> hygienic macro system
<Chaos`Eternal> google it
<Chaos`Eternal> 另外
<Chaos`Eternal> the scheme programming language
<Chaos`Eternal> v4
<Chaos`Eternal> 不错的
<roylez_> jiero: 5,5的demon blade of slicing，还是2,2的long sword (rF MR sInv)
<Sam-nya> 刚刚那个库搞定之后是这个问题 fixme:toolhelp:CreateToolhelp32Snapshot Unimplemented: heap list snapshot
<Sam-nya> 应该不是问题，但是到这里就运行结束了
<pt> 能看完SICP就不错了
<Chaos`Eternal> 。。不一样的
<Chaos`Eternal> tspl专注于手册
<Chaos`Eternal> sicp专注于编程嘛
<Chaos`Eternal> sicp我才看到2.3
<Chaos`Eternal> 唉...
<pt> Chaos`Eternal: 我看到3了，加油！
<Chaos`Eternal> 没时间嘛...
<eexp> roylez: .
<Chaos`Eternal> 前段时间搞了一下guile-scsh, 捧场用一下？
<Chaos`Eternal> scheme shell，用guile实现的
<Chaos`Eternal> 我只是个maintainer
<pt> Chaos`Eternal: 发链接
<abinez> http://img1.gtimg.com/news/pics/hv1/198/226/1329/86476053.jpg
<Chaos`Eternal> gitorious.org/guile-scsh‎
<alvin_rxg> Title: guile scsh - Gitorious (@ gitorious.org)
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • eth0和ppp0校园网ipv6冲突 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442127 看到有人询问ipv6上网的问题，我也再来问一问，先说我们学校的基本情况：我们学校是先PPPoE，认证通过后服务器会DHCP推过来配置（V4、V6地址，网关，DNS） 然后，我的网络基本信息如下： Code: eth0      Lin
<^k^> k encap:以太网  硬件地址 f0:4d:a2:6b:67:e4            inet6 地址: 2001:250:2800:34 …
<Sam-nya> p11-kit: duplicate configured module: gnome-keyring.module: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/pkcs11/gnome-keyring-pkcs11.so
<jiero> roylez_:  平时就那 long sword带着免得突然冒出东西banish
<Sam-nya> 又来了别的问题。。。
<roylez_> jiero: 已经上demon blade了
<jiero> roylez_: lair就 那 demon blade——话说。我从来没用过长剑当武器
<jiero> roylez_: 那一系我没用过
 * jiero 最多的就 mace staff short blade
<eexp> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=442126
<^k^> eexp ⇪ t: 水区水贴? Ubuntu中文论坛
<eexp> jiero: 看这
<roylez_> jiero: 去elf了
<eexp> 乐乐
<eexp> 宅男
<pt> Chaos`Eternal: 用guile来写系统脚本，感觉怎么样
<jiero> eexp: 晒儿子。
<eexp> 看数据
<pt> Chaos`Eternal: 适合吗
<eexp> 这pt，是那个6pt?
<jiero> eexp: 太大。。。
<pt> eexp: 不是，不好意思
<Chaos`Eternal> 我感觉，比b-shell好
<eexp> 啥
<jiero> roylez_:  elf 。。。你不是怕成长慢么。。。
<roylez_> jiero: elven hall
<Chaos`Eternal> 因为scheme的语法比较严格，又有不错的灵活性
<roylez_> jiero: 最怕弓箭手
<Chaos`Eternal> 所以不用担心会遇到shell的很多坑
<eexp> 又折腾工具
<jiero> eexp: 。。。
<pt> Chaos`Eternal: 是的。老早就想如果能用scheme写脚本就好了
<jiero> roylez_: 弓箭手么。一看到他们就抓 lattern of shadow
<Chaos`Eternal> 嗯嗯
<jiero> roylez_: 其实毒法师最适合那里了哦。上次xl13就清空了elven hall
<jiero> roylez_: 就是靠 rod
<Chaos`Eternal> pt, 多多试用，多提意见
<Chaos`Eternal> 哈哈
<pt> Chaos`Eternal: 没问题，回去就装上
<jiero> eexp: 跑路，消耗了 28饺子么。
<Chaos`Eternal> 不过我不打算往chicken上port, 我在考虑往ikarus之类的r6rs移植
<eexp> 额。这是软件的事情。 jiero
<eexp> 又玩mod?
<NotMe> abinez, 我决定下 qt 官方的 qt5， 但要付出的代价是，要删了我的 苍井空了
<abinez> lll
<sam-nya> cp: 无法创建普通文件"/usr/bin/gnome-keyring-daemon": 文本文件忙
<sam-nya> 文本文件忙是什么意思
<abinez> 你家的硬盘也太小了吧
<pt> guile 是我装了又删，删了又装的软件
<abinez> 猫叔 快换个硬盘
<Chaos`Eternal> 哈哈
<abinez> 要大滴
<Chaos`Eternal> 你硬盘不够？
<NotMe> abinez, 不是，是日本爱情动画片太多
<Chaos`Eternal> 要是硬盘够，还是装着别删了
<NotMe> 是额
<eexp> abinez: 那种档次的，别理他算了。
<Chaos`Eternal> 要2.x哦
<abinez> eexp: 你冒泡啦
<pt> Chaos`Eternal: 我考虑的两个scheme实现，一个是racket 一个是guile
<eexp> 今天困了
<abinez> eexp: 把你家树莓派让给我
<pt> Chaos`Eternal: racket 太慢，太大
<pt> Chaos`Eternal: guile 呢，一直给人一种扩展语言的感觉，不正统。。。
<feiyin> racket是什么  ？ 
<pt> Chaos`Eternal: 一直没用过需要用guile来扩展的软件
<pt> emacs用guile来做extension script就好了
<sam-nya> wine其他软件都没问题，怎么就这个一直在弹和gnome-keyring有关的错误。。。
<Chaos`Eternal> guile 1.x是扩展语言
<Chaos`Eternal> 2.x完全re-factor了
<Chaos`Eternal> 他们准备在2.2里面把stack machine改成register machine
<Chaos`Eternal> 然后用cps
<Chaos`Eternal> 据说速度会快很多
<Chaos`Eternal> pt, 有guile-emacs...
<Chaos`Eternal> 据说能用了
<Chaos`Eternal> 完全用guile的emacs
<Chaos`Eternal> 而且用的是跑在guile上的elisp
<hzform> vim和emacs哪一个适合新手用呀?
<Chaos`Eternal> guile本来就支持elisp...
<hzform> vim和emacs哪一个适合新手用呀?很早以前用过Tubor C
<Chaos`Eternal> hzform, 你用那个顺手就用那个
<hzform> 两个都没用过
<Chaos`Eternal> 用过tc的。。烧死吧
<pt> Chaos`Eternal: 没什么人用
<hzform> ？
<dchxcrow> vim 学习曲线小点吧
<NotMe> hzform, kate
<NotMe> gedit
<pt> 5年的emacs用户，不推荐emacs
<Chaos`Eternal> 。。10多年的vi用户。。现在在用emacs
<hzform> gedit能用来进行c语言编程？
<pt> hzform: sure
<mindcat> 我想是哪个好用用哪个
<NotMe> hzform, 你要什么，ide 么？还是单纯源码编辑
<hzform> NotMe：主要是源码编辑，偶尔写个小程序
<pt> hzform: vim
<NotMe> hzform, 可以额
<NotMe> 谁知道 dbus 以及 ios 的
<NotMe> ios 可以运行 dbus 的么
<pt> 444 B/s 星巴克就是这样对待他的黄金会员的！
<Chaos`Eternal> pt, #scheme正在讨论r7rs
<Chaos`Eternal> http://trac.sacrideo.us/wg/raw-attachment/wiki/WikiStart/r7rs-draft-9.pdf
<Chaos`Eternal> 去看看
<pt> 俺是不是应该去白宫写个请愿书
<pt> Chaos`Eternal: ok
<Chaos`Eternal> 不喜欢r6rs的人还真多...
<pt> Chaos`Eternal: count me in
<NotMe> 谁知道 dbus 以及 ios 的
<NotMe> ios 可以运行 dbus 的么
<abinez> http://lvyou.elong.com/5300829/pictorial/a1kc6m3a/4239635.html#main
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ 泰国未成年男妓的辛酸生活:最小8岁开始-风雨飘飘摇-艺龙旅游社区
<Chaos`Eternal> 上次遇到个人说，总部在西雅图的没一个好公司
<abinez> 微软不是在西雅图么？
<abinez> LOL
<abinez> 微软躺枪了
<Chaos`Eternal> 我有说微软好么? 兄弟，你可不可以有脑子一点
<pt> abinez: 太心酸了
<abinez> pt: 嗯，那就是那个民主国家的国度
<NotMe> 谁看到我的问题么
<NotMe> 安卓可以运行 dbus
<NotMe> ios 可以么
<abinez> Chaos`Eternal: 我没说微软好啊
<abinez> 我只是说它躺枪了
<NotMe> bing 找不到资料
<abinez> LOL
<^k^> 新 校园网拨号 • eth0和ppp0校园网ipv6冲突 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=442132 看到有人询问ipv6上网的问题，我也再来问一问，先说我们学校的基本情况：我们学校是先PPPoE，认证通过后服务器会DHCP推过来配置（V4、V6地址，网关，DNS） 然后，我的网络基本信息如下： Code: eth0      Link encap:以太网
<^k^>   硬件地址 f0:4d:a2:6b:67:e4            inet6 地址: 2001:250:2800:346:f24d:a2ff:fe6b:6 …
<Chaos`Eternal> 我就是对他放枪的
<Chaos`Eternal> 明白了？这俩公司都不是好货
<abinez> Chaos`Eternal: 嗯，那是十分明显滴
<sam-nya> 啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊
<abinez> roylez 在啊
<sam-nya> 弄了好久都不能wine那个东西，还是虚拟机算了
<abinez> sam-nya: 连虚拟机都不用了
<abinez> 虚拟机是用来跑别的发行版
<tombu> 有人吗
<^k^> tombu:点点点.  22:21 
<tombu> 事实证明win+kde很爽
<sam-nya> 我刚刚断网了？
<tombu> 谁知道
<abinez> http://www.idart.cn/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/bmw-enduro-2012-11.jpg
<abinez> tombu: 没人
<sam-nya> abinez: 基本上没有linux平台的galgame，不用虚拟机不行啊
<abinez> 这里没人
<Chaos`Eternal> pt, 他们已经完全跑题了
<abinez> sam-nya: 不用那个galgame不行么？
<sam-nya> abinez: オタク（御宅族）离开这类型的东西一天都活不下去啊。。。。
<abinez> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=14106825181
<NotMe> 谁看到我的问题了
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ BMW全地形山地自行车-淘宝网
<NotMe> ios 可以运行 dbus 么
<sam-nya> 不玩galgame就先只能靠动漫了= =｜｜
<mindcat> sam-nya: 片轮少女!
<mindcat> sam-nya: 可惜没汉化
<NotMe> galgame 是啥玩意
<NotMe> mindcat, 你是什么猫
<sam-nya> mindcat: 片轮不是日产的
<sam-nya> 差评
<mindcat> 心灵猫!
<NotMe> 我是原子猫
<sam-nya> = =｜｜
<mindcat> 好吧,这昵称当初随便起的
<mindcat> 来源: Mind Control => Dark Archor => Starcraft
<mindcat> Mind + Cat
<atomCat> 额
<sam-nya> sam-nya@samnya-HP-G42-Notebook-PC:~$ wine '/media/sam-nya/ギャルゲー/August/大図書館の羊飼い/ISESUforDaitosyokanNoHitsujikai.exe' 
<sam-nya> Fontconfig warning: "/etc/fonts/conf.d/50-user.conf", line 9: reading configurations from ~/.fonts.conf is deprecated.
<sam-nya> Fontconfig warning: "/etc/fonts/conf.d/50-user.conf", line 9: reading configurations from ~/.fonts.conf is deprecated.
<sam-nya> p11-kit: duplicate configured module: gnome-keyring.module: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/pkcs11/gnome-keyring-pkcs11.so
<sam-nya> WARNING: gnome-keyring:: couldn't connect to: /run/user/sam-nya/keyring-LQyZLu/pkcs11: 没有那个文件或目录
<sam-nya> sam-nya@samnya-HP-G42-Notebook-PC:~$ 
<atomCat> aomtPub -> atom + cat = atomCat
<mindcat> ....不要这么做...
<sam-nya> 这个能否解决。。。
<atomCat> 悲剧了
<wzssyqa> sam-nya: 不要刷屏
<sam-nya> wz
<atomCat> 没人了解我的问题么
<sam-nya> wzssyqa: 求正确发送代码的方式
<atomCat> sam-nya, 看/topic
<wzssyqa> sam-nya: 看topic
<atomCat> sam-nya, 别改系统的字体设置
<sam-nya> 什么系统字体设置？
<atomCat> /etc/fonts/conf.d/50-user.conf 这个额
<mindcat> 我都不知道Galgame汉化组怎么出的汉化程序
<atomCat> 你要干嘛
<mindcat> 哈?
<atomCat> 没人懂我的问题么
<atomCat> abinez, 正装 qt5，学一下 qt5
<atomCat> ios 有 dbus 的么
<abinez> 猫叔？
<atomCat> 额怎么
<abinez> 你咋又改名了
<atomCat> 是的
<abinez> 别老改名啊
<atomCat> 改回第N个本名
<abinez> 额
<abinez> 好吧、
<atomCat> 我看看有啥区别
<abinez> 以后别乱搞了
<atomCat> 额
<abinez> 在看车
<sam-nya_> 刚才说了什么？我又掉了。。。
<abinez> 看宝马
<atomCat> sam-nya_, 刚才说，你要干嘛，怎么出了字体的配置文件
<atomCat> sam-nya_, /etc/fonts/conf.d/50-user.conf 这个
<sam-nya_> atomCat, 不知道，用wine的时候必定弹出来的
<pt> abinez: 你在国内吗
<abinez> pt: 在
<abinez> 咋了
<atomCat> 额
<pt> abinez: 我一会回去折腾我的树莓pi
<atomCat> qt5 程序可以应用 qt4的style，但有问题
<abinez> pt: 咋折腾/
<sam-nya> 我wine其他程序都没问题，就是大图书馆无法运行
<abinez> pt: 不用折腾了
<abinez> 插卡，连接数据线
<abinez> 看教程，
<abinez> 接通电源
<abinez> ssh
<pt> abinez: 没ethernet接口啊
<abinez> 连接网络更新
<atomCat> abinez, qt5默认带安卓的设备额
<abinez> 买个USB网卡
<abinez> 恩
<pt> 就是wifi adapter吗
<pt> 我还是不懂，我接上usb网卡后，树莓pi怎么自动连接我的无线网呢
<pt> 我需要怎么设置呢
<pt> 我家的无线网是加密的
<chenqisu23> 还有淫啊？
<sam-nya> 为什么各种播放器调均衡器都很容易破音呢。。。
<abinez> 音量太高了
<sam-nya> abinez: 好像和音量关系不大啊
<abinez> sam-nya: 还有你的设置不当
<sam-nya> 31HZ和63HZ网上拖一点就开始炸了
<abinez> 你把那些比较尖锐的部分升上去了
<sam-nya> 我按照Win上foobar的设置来调教audacious。。。
<abinez> 你蛋疼
<abinez> foobar和那个一样
<feiyin> wine一个foobar不错啊   
<abinez> ？
<abinez> 干嘛要wine？
<abinez> 一定要用那个才能播放么？
<feiyin> 因为没有 foobar for linux 呗  
<abinez> 不用foobar，难道就不能播放了么？
<feiyin> foobar用习惯了  
<abinez> linux大把的播放器
<sam-nya_> 你说的音量太大那个启发了我
<feiyin> 大把的怎么了  ？    好才是王道 
<abinez> feiyin: 咋不好了？
<feiyin> 大多的都是只能放声音的垃圾
<alvin_rxg> 再怎么大把的播放器，大部分的后台都是 gstreamer ...
<abinez> 哪个垃圾了？
<sam-nya_> 先把均衡其的前置放大器拖下去之后，其他怎么调都不会破音了
<abinez> 你能作出个能播放声音的垃圾么？
<feiyin> 。。。  
<abinez> alvin_rxg: 嗯
<abinez> 解码器
<sam-nya_> abinez: 不管怎样，解决了这问题就好，谢
<alvin_rxg> 不像 windows 各自做一套解码方案，linux下边就找个用着合适的就行了。
<sam-nya> 为啥xchat点重新连接之后都要等自己掉线才能用回这名字= =｜｜
<sam-nya> 11点了，联通的闲时流量开始了，开始下软件
<sam-nya> 我也来问下，有什么不错的irc频道么
<ioio> test
<^k^> ioio:点点点.  23:25 
<sam-nya> 都睡了么
<ioio> 没有
<pt> 都睡了吗
<Chaos`Eternal> meiyou 
<pt> Chaos`Eternal: 什么时区
<Chaos`Eternal> 东八
<pt> guile的repl没有config文件吗？
<Chaos`Eternal> .guile
<pt> Chaos`Eternal: cool
<Chaos`Eternal> (use-modules (ice-9 readline))
<Chaos`Eternal> (activate-readline)
<Chaos`Eternal> (add-to-load-path "/usr/share/geiser/guile/")
<Chaos`Eternal> (use-modules (scsh syntax)
<Chaos`Eternal>              (scsh scsh)
<Chaos`Eternal>              (scsh glob)
<Chaos`Eternal>              (scsh here-strings))
<Chaos`Eternal> 我的
<pt> get readline loaded
<Chaos`Eternal> geiser那个可以不要
<Chaos`Eternal> scsh那个要看你装在哪里
<pt> geiser 好熟悉
<pt> emacs的 geiser.el吗
<Chaos`Eternal> 没错
<Chaos`Eternal> guile-scsh有个很酷的用法
<Chaos`Eternal> 就是在emacs里面通过geiser-connect控制在另一个terminal运行的guile --listen
<Chaos`Eternal> 写一段执行一段
<D3finition> wud up everybody
<D3finition> Hello?
<D3finition> anybody here?
<Chaos`Eternal> 然后什么命令历史啥，命令行编辑啊，都有了
<pt_> 不好意思，刚才掉线了
<Chaos`Eternal> 文件名补全也有了
<pt_> Chaos`Eternal: :(
<D3finition> 你好！
<D3finition> pt——
<pt_> D3finition: hi
<pt_> Chaos`Eternal: 你用什么版本的emacs
<Chaos`Eternal> 23。3
<pt_> emacs 24.3 上的geiser问题多多
<pt_> 估计是没怎么更新
<D3finition>  可能是吧
<Chaos`Eternal> 是么？
<Chaos`Eternal> 不清楚啦，可能你需要最新的geiser
<D3finition> ok
<D3finition> Chaos`Eternal: Hi
<Chaos`Eternal> hi?
<Chaos`Eternal> what's up
<^k^> Chaos`Eternal:点点点.  00:57 
<D3finition> Chaos`Eternal: Which Linux Distribution r u using right now?
<Chaos`Eternal> ubuntu
<ioio> test
<^k^> ioio:点点点.  01:04 
<atomCat> knownbad, 在么。刚才我在折腾 qt5，心血来潮又到G+吵政治。 我思维跳得太快了，累额
<sam-nya> 看看里番然后睡觉去
<ioio> gnome3 美化插件在哪搞
<atomCat> knownbad, 聊聊额，让我休息一下。技术政治两边跳，脑累
<atomCat> 不鸟我
<ioio> 政治？
<atomCat> ioio, 怎么了
<ioio> atomCat: 什么政治
<atomCat> 拥护人民的儿子-共产党，接受儿子的领导
<ioio> 怎么跳啊
<atomCat> 我刚从政治出来啊，你让我又陷禁区么？
<atomCat> 再说，我曾在这聊政治太热闹，给大神 ben 了，你想害我额
<ioio> 你刚放出来啊
<ioio> 那算了
<atomCat> knownbad, 聊聊金发女郎额。
<atomCat> knownbad, 你不是曾经想介绍各寡妇给我么？
<atomCat> ioio, 我刚从吵政治架脱身出来，找 knownbad 聊寡妇。
<ioio> atomCat: 你通收啊
<atomCat> 什么通收
<ioio> atomCat: 寡妇也收
<atomCat> 聊啊，聊寡妇我就得收啊，我还和他聊女人呢，我收得过来么？
<atomCat> 他不理我
<atomCat> knownbad, 还在做运动么，起来啦
<knownbad> atomCat: 蛤？
<atomCat> 额
<atomCat> 你在工作额，忘了，你忙你的吧，好像现在你在上班额。
<knownbad> 才刚起床想去贱身房呢。
<knownbad> 这里星期天。
<atomCat> ..........................................................................
<atomCat> 额，每次都见你起床去贱身额
<knownbad> 是附议。
<atomCat> 额，谢谢
<atomCat> 说好的寡妇呢
<knownbad> 就是除了提议者之外。
<knownbad> 啥寡妇？
<atomCat> 以前不是说过介绍我寡妇的么？
<knownbad> 你不是有那个谁吗？
<atomCat> 哪个？
<atomCat> 额，那个飞了
<knownbad> 香港明星？
<atomCat> 死啦
<atomCat> 85年还是84年死了
<atomCat> 没死也可做我妈了
<knownbad> 知道啊，你恋母不是吗？
<atomCat> ..........
<atomCat> 你不说我恋尸更好点
<atomCat> 翁美玲其实不漂亮，轮廓太清晰，鼻子不够挺，鼻型不够好。嘴还可以，眼睛某个角度好看，但有点斗鸡
<atomCat> 脑形还算不错
<atomCat> 但我喜欢他残鸡样
<atomCat> CyrusYzGTt, 还记得翁美玲么
<knownbad> 金发美女年轻时不错但年纪大时皮肤容易变差的快。
<knownbad> 白皮肤比较不经晒。
<atomCat> 额，昨天我上了 c-span2 看了一个售书的现场， 女的演讲， 那女的很老了，但一副政客的模样。
<atomCat> 就是那种要气场，胜气凌人的
<knownbad> 说你恋母有不承认。
<atomCat> 我发觉美国搞政治的，不论男女，都有那种说不出的感觉。
<atomCat> 不长成那样，都搞不了政治似的
<knownbad> 其实就是销售员。
<atomCat> 额，销售员都那么吓人额
<atomCat> 看着要吃人的，小孩肯定会被吓哭
<knownbad> 什么都有啊。
<atomCat> ...吃人似的...
<knownbad> 你交往不也是，不能软软的。。。
<atomCat> 我看得少额，上次看众议院直播，议员倒是有和蔼可亲的，但坐在上边的“领导”，都好有一副尊严的气场。
<atomCat> 我交往？我交往就是软软的
<knownbad> 所以离了。
<atomCat> 额，取了一猫
<atomCat> 变猫叔了
<atomCat> 你去贱身吧，我也去拜拜翁美玲
<knownbad> 嗯，去也。
<atomCat> :)
 * atomCat 拜翁美玲ing
<gebjgd> knownbad, atomCat 淫 猫
<atomCat> 额，我去拜拜翁美玲了
<gebjgd> knownbad, atomCat 还是在fullhd的机器上用linux爽
<jxweng> hi
<jxweng> 还有人在这么晚了
<atomCat> knownbad 去贱身了。 atomCat 去拜翁美玲了。
<atomCat> gebjgd, 孩子睡了?
<^k^> jxweng:点点点.  01:43 
<knownbad> 废话，我以前有个thinkpad就接近1080p.
<knownbad> 但配备低了些。
<knownbad> 出去了。
<atomCat> knownbad, 你不是去贱身了么
<knownbad> 你不是打飞机去了？
<atomCat> 还在广告呢
<atomCat> 去了，广告完了
<gebjgd> atomCat, 吃奶呢
<gebjgd> knownbad, 用的就是公司的tp
<knownbad> 14还是15“？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 不知道
<gebjgd> knownbad, 肯定不是14
<gebjgd> knownbad, 估计是15的
<gebjgd> knownbad, 或者17
<ofan> http://www.bilibili.tv/video/av567315/
<^k^> ofan ... ⇪ 各种版本的妹子被流氓从后面非礼！！〖已笑阵亡〗 - 嗶哩嗶哩 - ( ゜- ゜)つロ 乾杯~ - bilibili.tv
<gebjgd> atomCat, alvin_rxg ofan knownbad piggybox 国内的手机真烂
<knownbad> 这么不爱国？  不是品质不好，是品质会过期。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 是不能用
<gebjgd> knownbad, 没有google play gps在欧洲无法定位
<gebjgd> knownbad, 先刷recovery 再root 再刷rom 再破解gps配置文件  现在google所有服务都有了 gps瞬间定位
<knownbad> 蛤？
<knownbad> 你是说没上Google Play？
<knownbad> 中国政府有官方人权报告？  这奇了。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 国内的手机 就是这样
<gebjgd> knownbad, gps在欧洲都没法用
<gebjgd> knownbad, 卫星无法定位
<gebjgd> knownbad, 便宜是便宜  屏幕是大 但是必须刷机才好用
<knownbad> 这我知道，以前有个国内的平板就是这么白痴。  什么都不能装。
<knownbad> 能刷机就是好，反正android都一样。  你买的是硬体。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 是啊
<gebjgd> knownbad, 不是我的 是我爸的
<gebjgd> knownbad, 他都用最大字体的
<gebjgd> knownbad, 真受不了
<knownbad> 别怪他我都开始用大字体了。
<gebjgd> knownbad, .........
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我用那个调字体的软件把字体调小。。。。。
<knownbad> 有障碍设定应该就可以了。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 什么障碍设定？
<knownbad> Accessibility setting.
<knownbad> 里面应该有大字体设定。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 没有吧
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我的没有  老版本的android
<gebjgd> knownbad, 4.0以上有
<knownbad> 我的是4.0上。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 4.0上在显示里可以选择
<gebjgd> knownbad, 笨
<gebjgd> knownbad, 字体大小
<knownbad> 反正放大字体就是了。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 恩  我都是缩小字体
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我需要更大的地方
<atomCat> gebjgd, 我还以为你说房子要更大的地方容纳三口之家，原来你说平板
<gebjgd> atomCat, 已经搬家了
<gebjgd> atomCat, 够大了
<gebjgd> 换手机去
<ofan> ...又跑了
<ofan> atomCat: 猫叔又不睡
<atomCat> 儿子发烧，守着他呢，刚吃药
<AndroUser> atomCat 贱猫 你还不睡觉？
<atomCat> 儿子发烧等他吃药，刚吃完
<gebjgd> atomCat 他撸的太多了？
<^k^>  05:17
<atomCat> ....
<atomCat> 我也睡了
<atomCat> 886
<gebjgd> knownbad 小孩实在是可爱
<knownbad> 肯定长的像她妈。
<gebjgd> knownbad 像我
<knownbad> 那不可能可爱。
<knownbad> 大概也嫁不出去了。。。悲哀
<gebjgd> knownbad 就因为像我  所以才可爱
<knownbad> 但跟德国女孩比起来应该还好。
<knownbad> 老婆都说了生了女孩决不能像我。
<knownbad> 家里一个猪头已经够了。
<gebjgd> knownbad 女孩一般都像父亲
<jxweng> 是吗？
<gebjgd> jxweng 显然
<gebjgd> Pudge 最近干嘛呢？
<ofan> gebjgd 为啥我补全不了你的nick
#ubuntu-cn 2014-05-12
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 去不掉文件中空行 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459471 suse@linux-qmfx:~/program> cat -n ifs.txt 1 q b d 2 3 abc 4 5 b g ll 6 { 7 } 8 9 10 11 j h k suse@linux-qmfx:~/program> cat real.sh #!/bin/bash loop=0 #savedifs=$IFS IFS='\n' while read sline do loop=`expr $loop + 1` if [ -z $sline ] then echo "empty line$loop." elif [ "$sline" = "#"
<^k^>  ─> ] then echo "has # line:$loop" else echo $sline fi done < ifs.txt #IFS=$savedifs<br
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总壕大大
<gfrog> freeflying: 搞定atv了？
<freeflying> gfrog: 出atv换小米 :)
<freeflying> gfrog: http://jy.smzdm.com/detail/25179
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ 海南环岛骑行攻略：趁天气不热，轻装和基友环岛_运动户外_经验盒子_什么值得买
<gfrog> freeflying: 想去，没时间啊
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 屁股入手 : 学校里召开学生家长座谈会,张老师在会上介绍教育学生的经验说:"教育孩子,首先要从这里开始——"他指了指自己的脑袋。 "张老师,我的经验跟你不一样。"胖胖的爸爸站起来说:"我教育胖胖,原先也从他的脑袋开始,谁知一棍子就把他敲懵了,实践证明,还是从
<^k^>  ─> 他的屁股入手好些……"   
<jiero> 收到请帖，要破费200元。
<raspberry> 这个价已经很低了好吗
<freeflying> happyaron: ia32-libs现在被啥取代了啊
<jiero> raspberry:  因为是小城市哈。
<jiero> raspberry:  北京的话就1000了吧。
<raspberry> 我想问下  linux下安装软件时，如何知道需要预先安装什么lib？
<raspberry> 每次安装软件失败都是因为 lib dependence 问题
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装 ubuntukylin失败 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459472 昨晚在win7环境用wubi安装，使用的是win7下的F:盘来安装，不知道有啥问题，开机有win7和ubuntu的选项，进入win7没问题，ubuntu启动则黑屏关机 统计信息: 发表于 由 sunlish — 2014-05-12 9:35
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<raspberryfan_> ^k^: 你是机器人嘛？
<^k^> raspberryfan_, 是的，我是一个。  10:09
<jiero> 。
<freeflying> imtxc: 中信好大方啊，给的额度不低
<jiero> freeflying:  30000？
<freeflying> jiero: 是啊
<jiero> freeflying:  我猜到了，给我奖励
<freeflying> jiero: 没说有奖竞猜啊
<jiero> freeflying: 我还是当小孩子好了，一生都是小孩子。
<jiero> freeflying: 昨天又被说21了吧。。。
<jiero> freeflying: 对了，吃榴莲无法感到臭味呢。我搜不到相关信息
<imtxc> freeflying: 多少啊？
<freeflying> imtxc: 30000
<imtxc> freeflying: 赞，之前不是只给2k么
<huntxu> freeflying: 那是你收入高
<huntxu> freeflying: 我去就只有3k
<huntxu> TAT
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 如何命令安全移除u盘，移动硬盘等 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459473 umount貌似没有作用，图标还在，我要的效果是移除不是卸载 统计信息: 发表于 由 tracyone — 2014-05-12 10:34
<jiero> huntxu: 。。。你骗人
<jiero> huntxu: 我都有3k
 * jiero 摸摸 huntxu 这个骗子
<imtxc> freeflying: 啥卡？
<freeflying> imtxc: 哪里看卡得种类和米子呢
<imtxc> f
<imtxc> freeflying: 信封里面
<freeflying> imtxc: 中信白金
<imtxc> freeflying: cool，还是有年费的？
<imtxc> freeflying: 还是银联那个 i
<imtxc> i白金？
<ccj> 求救：infocmp: symbol lookup error: infocmp: undefined symbol: _nc_disable_period
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • ubuntu server 12.04如何查看python版本 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459474 如何查看python 版本，我需要ubuntu server 12.04 2.4~2.6的版本。这里面有这些python2.3/ python2.7/ python3/ 。怎么才能看到目前的版本信息，然后怎么安装2.4的版本。求指点 统计信息: 发表于 由 silence_liuxy
<^k^>  ─> — 2014-05-12 10:56
<freeflying> imtxc: visa/银联的
<freeflying> imtxc: 貌似要年费，所以我不打算开卡了
<freeflying> imtxc: 不开卡能再申请不
<imtxc> freeflying: ...
<imtxc> freeflying: 你之前不就是没开么
<freeflying> imtxc: 是一张啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 不是额度才2k么
<freeflying> imtxc: 那时没拿到卡，以为是2k的额度
<maplebeats> 招行怎么开visa
<freeflying> imtxc: 年费3600，不能用积分换
<October21> jiero: 你用Galaxy Nexus
<jiero> October21: 你怎么知道？
<October21> jiero: 你发的图片啊
<jiero> October21: imagebin.org 不删除 exiv 么。。。
<alvin_rx1> Title: Imagebin - A place to slap up your images. (@ imagebin.org)
<October21> 我想看看win下查看图片功能如何，就看到了
<October21> jiero: 我不知道
<jiero> October21: 哦。那是我爸爸淘汰的手机
<October21> 你不是N9吗？
<jiero> October21: 我自己的是 N900
<jiero> October21: 我没有见过 N9
<October21> 嗯
<jiero> October21: 我只见过 N950
<October21> 我好奇心太重了……
<jiero> 没关系，不算重
 * jiero 极度不尊重隐私，只尊重医院
<jiero> 意愿。。。
<jiero> 我的名字都是公开的。。。
<October21> jiero: 什么名子？
<jiero> October21: luojie
<October21> 不知道对应的中文啊
<freeflying> imtxc: 我这个是白金精英卡，年费480
<freeflying> imtxc: 第二年才能用积分换
<maplebeats> 办visa卡哪个银行比较好
<luojie-dune> October21: 突然不想说汉语了
<luojie-dune> maplebeats: 你要visa卡干嘛？
<maplebeats> luojie-dune: 去日本啊
<luojie-dune> maplebeats: 在深圳，HSBC简单不是？
<luojie-dune> maplebeats: 呃。你去日本干嘛？
<maplebeats> luojie-dune: 汇封啊
<maplebeats> 好坑啊
<luojie-dune> maplebeats: 到了腾讯日本本部？
<maplebeats> 去旅游。。。
<luojie-dune> maplebeats: 怎么坑？
<maplebeats> 是不是要年费啊
<maplebeats> 没钱
<luojie-dune> maplebeats: 你去日本干嘛干嘛？
<maplebeats> luojie-dune: 先把妹纸交出来我再告诉你
<wzssyqa> 拜各位神
<onlylove> imtxc: 早，我现在是在文思的办公室里
<imtxc> onlylove: diao
<onlylove> imtxc: 踹你，这边环境啥的还没准备好，刚刚开电脑，估计电脑还要换，因为换部门了，什么域帐号一大堆都没弄
<onlylove> imtxc: 我前几天还把优盘弄丢了，里面有啥都记不得了，现在抓紧时间看看有么有我个人的东西需要拷贝
<onlylove> imtxc: 东芝的破优盘，便宜归便宜，写入速度烂的一渣
<xxxddd> gyh
<xxxddd> yuh
<xxxddd> d∵
<imtxc> mapleb///
<wzssyqa> xxxddd: 神经了？
<wzssyqa> 附近的空间的开始 v 的女看到kd
<wzssyqa> 我也神经一把希望不会被踢
<imtxc> freeflying: 再申请一张金的
<^k^> 新 C/C++/Java • 关于c++异常处理的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459475 以下是关于c++异常处理的问题 suse@linux-qmfx:~/program> cat -n n.cpp 1 #include <iostream> 2 #include <exception> 3 using namespace std; 4 int main(int argc, char *argv[]) 5 { 6 setlocale(LC_ALL,"zh_CN"); 7 int arr[5]={0}; 8 try{ 9 for(int i=0;i<8;i++) 10 std::cout<<a
<^k^>  ─> rr[i]<<endl; 11 12 } 13 catch (exception &w) {std::cout<<"error:"<<w.what()<<endl; 14 throw;} 15 return 0; 16 } suse@linux-qmfx:~/program> g++ -o n n.cpp suse@linux-qmfx:~/program> …
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39482
<^k^> ⇪ t: Solidot | 官方否认英语将在2016年退出高考
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 不可能不考吧
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 你说了不算哦
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39473
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 单个基因能将智商提高六点
<xxxddd> 懂英语的都离开了！
<vipzrx> 笔记本安装了debian声音比较小，怎么办？
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39487
<^k^> ⇪ t: Solidot | 工信部、专家及央视建议中国用户改用“国产Linux”
<onlylove> 方校长，呵呵……
<FredYuan> 国产系统没用个
<eexpress> onlylove: 发射导弹的时候，输入lauch missile --target 11'2345 22'33445 ?
<onlylove> eexpress: 你怎么突然冒出这么一句？
<eexpress> 军队最要换系统啊。
<imtxc> 。。
<FredYuan> 军队用Windows么？
<eexpress> alias lm='lauch missile --target'
<imtxc> eexpress: 你俩去自首吧 onlylove
<eexpress> FredYuan: 难道不是？
<onlylove> imtxc: 明明是你透露的消息，你先去
 * imtxc 已截图
<eexpress> imtxc: 你今晚就会被肉搏。
<FredYuan> eexpress: 我不知道，但用windows太危险了吧
<imtxc> eexpress: 啊，你派女秘书过来找我了？
<imtxc> eexpress: 谢谢ee
<eexpress> onlylove: 他居然要女秘书，片子估计看多了。lol
<onlylove> imtxc: ee的女秘书？听说叫如花？
<imtxc> onlylove: 是女秘书就行
<eexpress> 我找找
<eexpress> http://imagebin.org/310310
<eexpress> imtxc: http://imagebin.org/310311
<freeflying> imtxc: 貌似也没啥意义
<onlylove> eexpress: imtxc都说了，是女秘书就行……
<freeflying> imtxc: 中信的没啥羊毛可薅的吧
<imtxc> eexpress: 你太懂我的口味了
<imtxc> freeflying: 9 积分换星巴巴
<imtxc> g 9分享
<^k^> imtxc: 9分享 2014年1月1日-2月28日,中信信用卡（不计积分卡片除外）客户，每人每自然月累计计 积分交易达条件：满199元、3999元、5999元可分别获1次|9分享|兑权益，享9积分 ...
<freeflying> imtxc: 咋换啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 我还没换过，这事儿hamo门清啊
<onlylove> freeflying: 去星巴克刷卡？
<imtxc> freeflying: 你的奥巴相机出手没有
<eexpress> http://imagebin.org/310312
<imtxc> eexpress: 图种菊熊
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 14.04未知显示器，分辨率只能800*600 1024*768 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459477 14.04未知显示器，分辨率只能800*600 1024*768 统计信息: 发表于 由 w346091755 — 2014-05-12 11:57
<imtxc> 次哦，上班呢
<onlylove> imtxc: ee这明显想让你被炒掉
<imtxc> 图种菊熊啊
<icesword> 大家好
<imtxc> onlylove, eexpress ^^
<onlylove> imtxc: 精简到这地步了？
<^k^> icesword:点点点.  12:06
<imtxc> onlylove: 对啊
<icesword> 请问有东北狗在吗
<onlylove> 这是多大的恨啊……
<imtxc> eexpress: 还不发
<onlylove> eexpress: 把种子给他，不然他要捅你
<icesword> 东北狗都让日本人球死了
<imtxc> 哪里来的山炮，谁给我个帽子？
<imtxc> freeflying, eexpress 来一发帽子？
<onlylove> imtxc: 自己跑了
<onlylove> 公司邮箱才给200M空间，毛意思？
<imtxc> onlylove: 土豪
<onlylove> 而且只能用ie
 * imtxc 邮箱容量 41M /100M (41%) ........
<onlylove> imtxc: 我要是和你说，我在TI的邮箱大概是2G，你怎么想
<onlylove> imtxc: 和你说，重点不在邮箱容量大小上，而是……丫的邮件里面都是带图的，一封就1M多
<imtxc> onlylove: 只想说，你 too young
<imtxc> onlylove: 我能告诉你我厂行政部门发邮件内容是弄在图上的么！！！
<imtxc> 带图的算个diao
<onlylove> imtxc: 我厂也是啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 正文P在图上面？
<onlylove> imtxc: 你以为带图，图上就没字了？
<onlylove> imtxc: 废话
<imtxc> …………………………
<imtxc> onlylove: 这都是国内高科技企业的优秀传统
<onlylove> imtxc: 它要是正文是正文，图是图还好办了
<onlylove> imtxc: 他又回来了
<imtxc> onlylove: 检索都没办法检索，太牛了
<imtxc> onlylove: 没人给我加冕啊
<onlylove> imtxc: ocr……
<onlylove> imtxc: 不知道识别的咋样……
<imtxc> onlylove: 有背景，orc 也不好用
<imtxc> onlylove: 弄不好这就是人防止别人扫描的一种方式
<onlylove> imtxc: 你知道欧姆龙环么
<imtxc> onlylove: 听说过，不了解
<onlylove> imtxc: 防止复印钞票的，彩色复印机看见这东西，就直接失真
<imtxc> onlylove: 好像钱上面有
<vipzrx> debian声卡的问题解决了
<imtxc> onlylove: 那万一人复印机不支持呢
<onlylove> imtxc: 貌似现在的复印机都支持
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Ulteo安装在Ubuntu上 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459478 关于Ulteo安装在Ubuntu VM用WIN8浏览器连线 名称及ip都要照范例预设的吗? http://archive.ulteo.com/ovd/4.0/docs/S ... ecise.html 统计信息: 发表于 由 vbnm123123123 — 2014-05-12 12:03
<onlylove> imtxc: 除非故意的
<imtxc> onlylove: 好吧
<imtxc> onlylove: 难道你司的邮件上面也有这个？
<onlylove> imtxc: 没……
<onlylove> imtxc: https://zh.wikipedia.org/zh-cn/EURion_constellation
<^k^> ⇪ t: 圆圈星座防伪技术 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<onlylove> imtxc: 目测我司的发邮件的还不知道那东西是啥
<onlylove> vipzrx: 你声卡怎么了？
<vipzrx> 刚开始声卡声音有点小
<vipzrx> 后来发现事自己的失误
<vipzrx> 我在x200上面安装的debian，alsamixer的图形界面在我的这个小屏幕上，显示不完整
<jiero> onlylove:  好奇的发现我是不是神经质类人物 :)
<vipzrx> 我开始没有找到调节的按钮
<imtxc> jiero: 头像画粗来木有。。
<onlylove> 你可以装gui的调整音量的
<onlylove> 虽然我不知道那个东西叫啥
<vipzrx> 我用的cfce，找到了
<jiero> imtxc: 你要小蛇对吧。你想要什么样子的噢。
<jiero> imtxc: 没抽空，因为你不在。我懒得。。。
<happyaron> freeflying: multiarch
<vipzrx> 那个gui全屏幕后就看到了调节的按钮
<freeflying> imtxc: express啥意思
<imtxc> freeflying: 啊？ 不是快递么
<jiero> freeflying:  extra express，特别特快
<onlylove> 你们在研究ee为啥叫ee？
<vipzrx> onlylove:  debian下控制笔记本电池充放电阈值的事什么
<kischn> 请教一个问题，我14.04,VSFTP用匿名用户可以上传，但是上传上去以后连自己也没法下载是什么情况？有没有了解的？
<onlylove> vipzrx: 这个……好像是tp的一个module
<onlylove> vipzrx: 没在别的机器上试过
<eexpress> onlylove: http://img4.cache.netease.com/2008/2014/5/11/20140511231125f9553.jpg
<onlylove> vipzrx: 而且目前支持这个的，就是tp，其他的笔记本都没有软件控制充放的，windows下面也没
<vipzrx> 我的是x200 在win下设置成功了
<vipzrx> 在linux下该用什么
<onlylove> vipzrx: 有那么个东西的……我去找下
<zhouqt> freeflying: 猴总，hba card上的wwn是个神马东西？
<vipzrx> 谢谢
<vipzrx> 你的也会死tp吗？
<vipzrx> 也是
<lainme> vipzrx: tlp? http://linrunner.de/en/tlp/docs/tlp-linux-advanced-power-management.html
<^k^> ⇪ t: linrunner.de: TLP – Linux Advanced Power Management
<onlylove> vipzrx: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/ThinkWiki
<^k^> ⇪ t: ThinkWiki
<vipzrx> 好的 我看看
<vipzrx> 我的iceweasel 不能显示http://linrunner.de/en/tlp/docs/tlp-linux-advanced-power-management.html 在w3m上可以正常显示
<^k^> ⇪ t: linrunner.de: TLP – Linux Advanced Power Management
<freeflying> gfrog: 不懂啊
<onlylove> lainme: 应该不用ppa就有的，我就隐约记得有那么个东西，以前专门找过
<freeflying> imtxc: 12:03 imtxc: freeflying, eexpress 来一发帽子？
<freeflying> imtxc: 我有个apple tv出，你收不，昨天才到手的
<jiero> freeflying: 。。。
<imtxc> freeflying: 昨天到手今天就出？
<imtxc> freeflying: 我连电视都没有
<freeflying> imtxc: 不好使啊，被基蛙忽悠了
<jiero> imtxc:  freeflying 1000元卖给你 50寸电视。他要买新的。
<imtxc> 。。。。
<lainme> onlylove: tp-smapi源里有，tlp没有。
<vipzrx>  tp-smapi is needed for
<vipzrx>     battery charge thresholds and ThinkPad specific status output of tlp-stat
<freeflying> imtxc: 你不跑步了啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 不了
<imtxc> freeflying: 不敢了
<jiero> freeflying: 有什么好使的蓝牙臂环之类的么？
<freeflying> imtxc: 不至于啊
<freeflying> jiero: 臂环是用来干啥的
<imtxc> freeflying: 上次一下子疼了12天
<jiero> freeflying: 就是手镯类的，带电池可以当蓝牙免提
<freeflying> jiero: 听着好高级啊，不知道
<jiero> freeflying: 比手表大
<freeflying> imtxc: 你加量太多了
<freeflying> jiero: pebble
<jiero> imtxc: 才疼了12天？
<jiero> imtxc: 你不知道要疼着运动着才有效？
<freeflying> imtxc: 我去年膝盖前前后后痛了1-2个月
<imtxc> jiero: ...
<jiero> imtxc: 不能等到疼痛停止再运动
<imtxc> freeflying: 主要问题是，到底能不能瘦是个问题
<jiero> imtxc: 练肌肉都是那样
<imtxc> freeflying: 最主要的问题是，瘦下来也没什么好处
<freeflying> imtxc: 罗马不是一天建成的
<jiero> imtxc: 你只需要瘦肉
<imtxc> jiero: 额
<freeflying> imtxc: 瘦下来至少嘿咻比较方便
<jiero> freeflying: 。。。
<freeflying> im
<imtxc> freeflying: 得先有个妹子
<imtxc> freeflying: 有了妹子，什么都好说
<freeflying> imtxc: 你太胖了，妹纸都没任何兴趣跟你嘿咻了把
<jiero> imtxc: 你不是和很多没见过的妹子出去过么？
<imtxc> freeflying: 胖不是主要问题
<jiero> imtxc: 猥亵是。
<imtxc> freeflying: 矮和丑才是关键
<jiero> imtxc: 快找形象设计
<onlylove> http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Tp_smapi
<^k^> ⇪ t: Tp smapi - ThinkWiki
<onlylove> imtxc: 那你想办法变土豪
<chong`> bot
<onlylove> imtxc: 一富遮百丑
<imtxc> onlylove: 我正在改变啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 先土起来
<onlylove> imtxc: ^
<onlylove> imtxc: 你行不行啊到底闹哪样
<imtxc> onlylove: ...
<jiero> onlylove imtxc  抱抱
<happyaron> 五月活动太多了，感觉跑不过来呢……
<happyaron> 妹的中间休息时间就一两天了。
<onlylove> thinkpad的那个充电设置是不是有专利什么的，为啥其他笔记本没有
<jiero> happyaron:  好孩子。
<jiero> onlylove: 什么充电装置？
<freeflying> happyaron: 典型高大上啊
<onlylove> jiero: thinkpad的机器可以设置充电阈值，记得有个芯片来着
<jiero> happyaron: 嗯。开会的主持。
<jiero> onlylove: 那有什么用？
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • [转载]115网盘Linux版V4.0上线 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459479 Linux用户朋友们，我们一直没有停止过努力。新的Linux版本一改以往纯文件备份功能，新增了包括文件管理、上传下载管理等新功能，希望能给LINUX下工作的程序猿们带来更多方便。 据了解，115网盘应该
<onlylove> jiero: 能让电池不是太频繁的充放
<happyaron> freeflying: 高神马。。。
<chong`> 不是windows自带的功能吗
<chong`> 充电的
<jiero> happyaron:  高大上 - 形容经常开会的大人物？
<freeflying> happyaron: 乃哪天回来啊，给我从免税店里买些东西啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 31
<happyaron> jiero: 上咋解释
<jiero> happyaron:  上位
<freeflying> happyaron: 好，到时候把要买的东西发你邮箱，你帮我在机场买下
<jiero> happyaron: 你在哪个国家啊？
<jiero> happyaron: 大日本帝国？
<onlylove> 我发现个不太好的事情……貌似……算了
<jiero> onlylove:  算了？
<onlylove> jiero: 没啥，软件的licence
<happyaron> freeflying: 没信用卡，我尽量
<happyaron> jiero: Malta
<happyaron> jiero: 去那出差
<happyaron> jiero: 我人在兲朝
<jiero> happyaron:  哇，果然高大上
<happyaron> 毛线……
<imtxc> happyaron: 高大上
<happyaron> imtxc: 二毛线……
 * gfrog 该死的阿三
<jiero> happyaron: 去过欧洲的好家伙。
<gfrog> happyaron: 壕
 * jiero 拜拜 happyaron
<gfrog> freeflying: 壕
<happyaron> jiero: 没去过呢
<happyaron> gfrog: 你们才最壕呢……
<happyaron> gfrog: 天天飞来飞去的
<gfrog> happyaron: 壕去Malta了？ 不是去凤凰么？
<gfrog> happyaron: 又不是我，是 freeflying
<happyaron> gfrog: 月底去……
<happyaron> gfrog: 周末去凤凰
<gfrog> happyaron: 啧啧，球海淘
<jiero> gfrog: 。。。
<happyaron> 妹的没信用卡
<gfrog> happyaron: 土壕啊，天天飞来飞去
<jiero> happyaron:  拿走 freeflying 的3W
<happyaron> gfrog: 毛儿，卖身去了而已
<gfrog> happyaron: 叫你扔碎纸机，蛇精病
<happyaron> jiero: 信用卡不能接
<jiero> happyaron: 噢。
<happyaron> gfrog: 8k跟本没用～
<jiero> happyaron: 直接拿3万现金呗。壕
<happyaron> gfrog: 你说ff加你，8k能挡住？
<happyaron> jiero: 我疯了么？
<jiero> happyaron: 3万欧元你拿着走
<gfrog> happyaron: 800胖儿，够了吧，过去吃喝不用自己付
<jiero> happyaron:  :( 果然是壕。作出这种判断
<happyaron> jiero: 我真的疯了么？
<imtxc> happyaron: 蛇精兵啊
<jiero> happyaron:  高大上，所以不多带钱，用信用卡
<happyaron> gfrog: ff胃口大着呢
<happyaron> imtxc: ...
<happyaron> jiero: 没信用卡的路过
<jiero> happyaron: 你说的任何辩解的话我都不信
<happyaron> wtf
<jiero> happyaron:  我走了。拜拜
<gfrog> happyaron: 跟小招把卡要回来提临额啊
<happyaron> gfrog: 不要了
<gfrog> happyaron: 临额基本能double
<happyaron> gfrog: 跟别人混了，免得给你们代购好多东东
<gfrog> happyaron: 我网付，你背回来就好，哈哈
<jiero> happyaron: 代购$1000的表吧。
<jiero> happyaron:  代购赚钱的意思
<happyaron> gfrog: ...
<happyaron> jiero: 嗯
<happyaron> gfrog: 介个略狠啊
<gfrog> happyaron: lol
<onlylove> happyaron: 记得要他把关税付了，如果要的话
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • /usr/include/下没有sys文件夹 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459481 可以引用sys/xxx头文件，但是在/usr/include/下面为什么找不到呢？ 求解,这类头文件到底放哪里？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 triplec — 2014-05-12 13:33
<vipzrx> onlylove: https://wiki.debian.org/FlashPlayer/ 这个你看过吗？
<^k^> ⇪ t: FlashPlayer - Debian Wiki
<jiero> leeeee:  乐。
<leeeee> 嗨
<jiero> leeeee: 嗨
<jiero> leeeee:  我昨天吃榴莲了，没感觉到臭味呢
<jiero> adam8157:  当妈妈
<adam8157> jiero: 乖
<vipzrx> Remember that if you need the Flash Player to work with pulse, you can ask libasound to do so in your ~/.asoundrc:
<vipzrx> 这句是在说什么？
<vipzrx> pulse ？
<vipzrx> 该怎么理解？
 * adam8157 看起来老板的评语很高, 不知道bonus能有多少啊...
<onlylove> vipzrx: 那个pulse audio？
<vipzrx> 应该不是吧
<vipzrx> Remember that if you need the Flash Player to work with pulse, you can ask libasound to do so in your ~/.asoundrc:
<vipzrx> 有可能，我不懂
<vipzrx>  https://wiki.debian.org/FlashPlayer/ 这个网页上说的
<imtxc> leeeee: .
<imtxc> adam8157: 早
<vipzrx> 我的机子现在使用的哪个，从哪里看呢？
<adam8157> imtxc: 乖
<leeeee> 我在跟我姐电话
<eexpress> imtxc: 给蛋蛋看那照片
<adam8157> eexpress: 卧槽 什么照片
<onlylove> adam8157: 大概可能是上班不能看的
<adam8157> imtxc: 赶快, 趁我老板还没来
<imtxc> http://imagebin.org/310311 eexpress 发的嘛，不过没发种子，你找他要去
<jiero> imtxc: 感觉一般啊。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 总比手强
<jiero> imtxc: 啥？
<imtxc> 没啥
<adam8157> imtxc: eexpress 无聊
<onlylove> imtxc: jiero身边都是小姑娘们，不是你能比的
<jiero> 比手强？
<imtxc> onlylove: 说这个我就来气
<imtxc> adam8157: 这个裤子解起来好费劲啊
<adam8157> eexpress: 你也这么无聊, imtxc 这样也就算了
<imtxc> ||||||
<imtxc> 我从来没发过好不好
<adam8157> imtxc: 你要不要在这种context里说这种事情......
<eexpress> adam8157: 你不看看上下文的。
<adam8157> imtxc: 尼码先发一张那图, 然后说裤子不好解
<imtxc> 要的就这个
<eexpress> 你看
<adam8157> imtxc: 慢慢就好了, 我另外两条都很smooth了
<eexpress> 另外两条啥
<imtxc> adam8157: 你买了3条？
<eexpress> 裤子不好解，另外两条？
<adam8157> imtxc: 以前买过两条啊, 三个颜色, 一个型号一个大小, 买裤子不用挑好方便
<imtxc> 。。。。
<eexpress> 我理解错了
<eexpress> 吓死我了
<imtxc> eexpress: lol
<adam8157> imtxc: 说起来是levis的经典款, 国内专卖店一千块一条, 也很高大上啊
<adam8157> eexpress: 尼码
<imtxc> adam8157: 真的哇？
<imtxc> adam8157: 赞，以后还买这个
<adam8157> imtxc: 是啊, 津乐汇买900到1200, 不同颜色有区别, 501基本是最贵的
<adam8157> 卖
<imtxc> 好吧
<eexpress> 败家啊。裤子买这么贵干嘛
<freeflying> adam8157: 壕蛋蛋
<adam8157> freeflying: 壕猴总
<adam8157> eexpress: 海淘300一条.....
<imtxc> 不到300吧
<adam8157> imtxc: .
<adam8157> freeflying: 你i白金额度多少?
<imtxc> 我记得50刀？
<adam8157> imtxc: 加邮费均价280一条吧 大概
<imtxc> adam8157: 他的不是i白金
<imtxc> adam8157: 是标白
<adam8157> imtxc: 卧槽
<adam8157> imtxc: i白金确实丑
<adam8157> freeflying: 总之额度多少?
<imtxc> adam8157: 30k
<adam8157> imtxc: 这就白金了啊
<imtxc> adam8157， freeflying 还是白金好，至少卡号好
<imtxc> 白金的卡号要比金卡的好得多
<adam8157> imtxc: 等明年各办一张中信, 工商, 中行的
<imtxc> adam8157: 我的白金卡号码只有 2680 几个数字
<freeflying> imtxc: 卡号又不能当钱花的
<imtxc> adam8157: 反正白金都不会有4 啊 7 啊的
<imtxc> 不过非银联的就不一定了
<adam8157> imtxc: 中信白金卡年费好低
<imtxc> adam8157: 那是你没看对卡啊，i白这种，刷10次免的
<adam8157> imtxc: 不要i白金 太丑
<imtxc> 不丑啊
<adam8157> imtxc: 审美啊...
<freeflying> imtxc: 你想多了，我的建行白金卡就又4好伐
<imtxc> freeflying: visa 吧
<freeflying> imtxc: 银联的
<imtxc> freeflying: 弱。。。
<imtxc> freeflying: 我的两张小白，都全是8和6来着
<freeflying> adam8157: 壕蛋蛋也要换手机了啊？
<adam8157> freeflying: 要, 要换移动4G, 目前没有看好的机器
<leeeee> OK了
<leeeee> 你们在说啥啊
<leeeee> 我昨天有跟扎西吃饭诶
<leeeee> 他真的超级年轻
<adam8157> leeeee: 卧槽, 你竟然这么胆子大
<gshmu> kubuntu 不记录命令行历史 怎么办？？
<imtxc> leeeee: 你胆子好大
<leeeee> == 什么意思
<gshmu> 还有 命令行提示符被改了，不显示路径
<leeeee> 吃个饭关胆子什么事
<gshmu> ubuntu下我对会改  kubuntu找不到
<imtxc> 扎西好猛
<adam8157> imtxc: yoooooo
<imtxc> 这年头都能在irc约到妹子
<leeeee> 你们能别夸张么
<leeeee> 真是无语
<adam8157> imtxc: 看看人家
<leeeee> 根本不是你们想的那样好吧
<adam8157> leeeee: 我们在调侃而已
<leeeee> 再说了 人家扎西是有妹纸的
<adam8157> imtxc: 但是, 你看看人家
<leeeee> 你们来魔都 我也跟你们吃饭啊
<imtxc> 母亲节，班里组织讨论一个概括母亲形象的关键词，我问同桌:“我对我母亲最深的印象就是她挺节约的，对了，你母亲节约吗？” 她这才抬头看了看我的脸，脑袋摇成了拨浪鼓:“你做梦！不约！”
<leeeee> 有啥的
<onlylove> 装个office把google拼音给我装没了，微软真出息
<leeeee> 那再装不就好了 你最近怎么这么火爆啊
<adam8157> leeeee: 周期
<leeeee> 噗 大姨夫
<leeeee> 父。。
<onlylove> leeeee: 最近倒霉的很，前几天还丢了优盘
<leeeee> == 是挺倒霉诶
<onlylove> leeeee: 这边的网络……我不说了，只能单线程下载，还死慢
<leeeee> 什么单线下载 我不懂的
<onlylove> leeeee: 你可以想象下下载速度只有正常速度的1/5
<jiero> leeeee:  就是一个请求，一条路线
<onlylove> leeeee: 顺便说下，我这边下搜狗，大概还24分钟
<leeeee> 我们一直很慢 == 好吧 那确实慢
<imtxc> onlylove: 你在软件园么
<freeflying> adam8157: 壕啊，都上4G了
<adam8157> freeflying: 想想而已
<freeflying> imtxc: 号码而已，有啥用呢
<adam8157> freeflying: 手机不支持啊
<freeflying> adam8157: 换5s啊
<onlylove> 断网了！
<adam8157> freeflying: 不会买iOS设备
<freeflying> adam8157: 啧啧
<leeeee> 哈哈哈哈
<adam8157> freeflying: 哦 会买, 而且推荐别人买, 但是不会给自己买
<freeflying> adam8157: 啧啧
<leeeee> adam8157：为什么？
<imtxc> ofan: ..
<adam8157> leeeee: 八字不合
<leeeee> 感觉你的装备都很高端啊
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 5s有啥八字。。
<imtxc> leeeee: ..
<leeeee> imtxc：== 忘了 你也叫5S
<eexpress> http://imagebin.org/310323
<happyaron> 当当是看不上5s滴
<happyaron> 那个跟土豪不配，所以八字不合
<leeeee> 土豪用什么？
 * adam8157 操, Google又换了整数, 搞的我邮件接受失败
<leeeee> 夏天来了 大家都很暴躁嘛
<leeeee> 这样非常不好哟
<jiero> happyaron:  当当眼里没有苹果，只有樱桃和香蕉！
<happyaron> jiero: 赞
<happyaron> leeeee: 问当当啊
<adam8157> jiero: ....
<leeeee> 樱桃和香蕉？
<leeeee> 好吧。。
<leeeee> adam8157：阿当哥总么了？
<happyaron> adam8157: 妹纸关心你呢怎么不出声
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu12.04LTS，浏览的页面停顿了，是什么原因？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459482 ubuntu12.04LTS live usb (SD卡) 上网时候，时时浏览的页面停顿了。但是，鼠标还可以移动。 这是什么原因？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Mivok — 2014-05-12 14:32
<adam8157> s/整数/证书/
<leeeee> happyaron：不是你让问的么 他都不出声你还让我问
<happyaron> 这和我有什么关系……
<happyaron> 好奇的是你啊
<onlylove> http://www.douban.com/note/337805204/
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 把痛说出来，就是等着别人来嘲笑
<freeflying> imtxc: 内存条咋还恁贵呢
<leeeee> == 蓉蓉姐~~
<onlylove> 这孩子咋着命苦呢
<imtxc> freeflying: 会更贵
<onlylove> freeflying: 听说内存仓库着火了
<jiero> onlylove:  只有爱么？
<happyaron> 貌似那孩纸没回来？
<freeflying> onlylove: 那是忽悠你，厂商都这么玩
<onlylove> happyaron: 赶紧哄回来
<adam8157> happyaron: 好几个台湾team的bug, 搞好了kernel他们不测不理我....
<happyaron> onlylove: 这个让当当去吧
<onlylove> freeflying: 泰国硬盘那被水冲了的呢
<happyaron> adam8157: 找他们manager
<onlylove> happyaron: 怕她踩你尾巴？
<adam8157> happyaron: 我选择等等, 休息休息
<happyaron> onlylove: 我觉得那还是他们炒价格的手段而已
<freeflying> onlylove: 也是忽悠你而已
<happyaron> onlylove: 主要是和我没关系啊
<happyaron> adam8157: 歇着吧
<onlylove> happyaron: 你踢得呢
<onlylove> jiero: 你又肿么了
<happyaron> onlylove: 。。。
<onlylove> 擦！有人要行凶
<happyaron> invite回来么……
<happyaron> 不是op不能invite
<onlylove> happyaron: 其实吧，我觉得她只是出去了
<onlylove> happyaron: 然后没注意
<happyaron> lol
<onlylove> firefox啥时候把那个圆弧形的标签改回去……
<imtxc> eexpress: 这个图是啥
<imtxc> eexpress: http://imagebin.org/310323
<jiero> onlylove:
<imtxc> onlylove: 我刚才问你是不是在软件园你没理我
<onlylove> imtxc: 有吗？刚断网了，不知道
<onlylove> imtxc: 是
<adam8157> onlylove: 我适应了 http://imagebin.org/310328
<onlylove> imtxc: 我现在没门卡，哪里都不敢去
<imtxc> onlylove: 下班之后啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 打算跟你面基来的
 * adam8157 目击
<onlylove> imtxc: 哦，我在二期文思大厦
<onlylove> imtxc: 以为你要请我吃饭
<imtxc> onlylove: 几点下班？ 去辉煌开间房？
<imtxc> lol
<imtxc> adam8157: 丑
<adam8157> imtxc: 开吧, 上地酒店都便宜
<onlylove> imtxc: 不知道以后能不能回raycom呢
<onlylove> imtxc: 搞不好下次申请卡，就要填文思了
<imtxc> ………………
<imtxc> onlylove: 我推的俩人都收到卡了
<imtxc> onlylove: 当当推的不行啊
<imtxc> 你看侯总
<onlylove> imtxc: 我在想，当当是不是调戏小丫头调戏过头了
<imtxc> onlylove: 他薅人太多羊毛进了黑名单了
<gfrog> adam8157: 你还在上地开过房？
<gfrog> adam8157: 还开过很多？
<onlylove> imtxc: 其实我觉得招商没过可能是电话征信的时候没过，我单位没座机，没法直接打
<adam8157> gfrog: just saying
<onlylove> imtxc: 我旁边那哥们，经常出去，然后招行每天打电话他都不在
<adam8157> gfrog: 明天就知道review result了
<imtxc> onlylove: ...
<happyaron> 一会儿 leeeee 回来继续黑当当
<imtxc> adam8157: 开放还要 review?
<imtxc> 不要这么复杂啊
<gfrog> adam8157: gx
<onlylove> imtxc: 到时候再说吧，我打算看看十一的时候，
<jiero> adam8157: 当当。
<adam8157> gfrog: 这玩儿不是老板定啊, 是老板的老板定 据说
<adam8157> nnnnd
<adam8157> jiero: 乖
<onlylove> happyaron: 回来了
<onlylove> happyaron: 你可以开黑了
<leeeee> 诶 真的很管用诶
<happyaron> adam8157: 嗯，请回来黑当当的……
<freeflying> adam8157: 其实你等年底买project ara的手机吧
<adam8157> freeflying: 不看好
<happyaron> onlylove: ^^^
<freeflying> adam8157: 那个真不错，上周把玩了下mock up
<leeeee> 怎么黑啊
<happyaron> onlylove: 不黑当当就不回来了，所以兄弟们可以尽情黑
<adam8157> freeflying: gaoji
<leeeee> 当当当当
<happyaron> onlylove: 看见没
<adam8157> happyaron: 你这是作死啊....
<happyaron> adam8157: 妹纸回来黑你了
<happyaron> adam8157: no zuo no die
<happyaron> adam8157: 先zuo嘛，die不die再说
 * adam8157 高级个快捷键去
<adam8157> 搞几个
<happyaron> adam8157: 干嘛的
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • vsftpd.conf 是否有 reverse_lookup_enable 这个boolean参数？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459483 如题。 在CentOS下，vsftpd -v 都是2.2.2 reverse_lookup_enable Set to YES if you want vsftpd to transform the ip address into the hostname, before pam authentication. This is useful if you use pam_access including the hostname
<^k^>  ─> . If you want vsftpd to run on the environment where the reverse lookup for some hostname is available and the name server doesn’t respond for a while, you should set this to NO t …
<happyaron> adam8157: 下单买莱卡相机的？
<freeflying> happyaron: 现在谁是你老板啊
<leeeee> == 无语
<happyaron> freeflying: 没有
<freeflying> happyaron: 爽
<freeflying> lol
<happyaron> freeflying: 我现在处于干啥都要VP批的尴尬局面
<adam8157> happyaron: /alias OOPP = "/m ChanServ op #ubuntu-cn adam8157"
<happyaron> adam8157: 然后
<imtxc> happyaron: 跟 vp 要钱肯定更方便啊
<freeflying> happyaron: 啧啧，直接汇报给vp啊
<happyaron> imtxc: 毛儿，问啥都说不知道。
<freeflying> happyaron: 壕升官了
<happyaron> freeflying: ^^
<adam8157> /"/m ChanServ op #ubuntu-cn adam8157"
<adam8157> nnnd
<imtxc> happyaron: 所以正好要求加薪啊
<happyaron> adam8157: 哇哈哈
<happyaron> imtxc: vp说我不知道
<happyaron> imtxc: 问啥妹的都不知道
<gfrog> adam8157: 好像是老板的老板
<happyaron> freeflying: rick是在太卢了。
<gfrog> adam8157: 我老板有一次好像说过
 * slucx 发现加了个内存之后效果明显看不出来
<adam8157> 终于好了
<happyaron> slucx: 换ssd
<happyaron> 当当壕，不要这么吓人嘛
<slucx> happyaron: 不换
<happyaron> slucx: 怕换不回去？
<onlylove> happyaron: 他只是试验下
 * happyaron 日薪20w的当当壕
<happyaron> onlylove: ...
<slucx> happyaron: 没钱
<happyaron> slucx: 赚呗
<slucx> happyaron: 赚钱难啊
<happyaron> slucx: 不能老节流，看当当壕日薪20w，你就有目标了
<freeflying> happyaron: 太卢是啥
<happyaron> adam8157: 是吧当当
<happyaron> freeflying: 卢瑟啊
 * happyaron 妹的……
<adam8157> 快捷键好赞
<onlylove> slucx: 你可以开印钞机
<slucx> happyaron: 阿当现在是日薪20w？
<leeeee> ==
<adam8157> slucx: 津巴布韦币
<happyaron> slucx: 不信问问 onlylove 和 imtxc
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 自黑？
<onlylove> slucx: 你这新闻太迟了
<freeflying> happyaron: 他也快走了把
<slucx> onlylove: 刚来
<happyaron> freeflying: 是咩？
<leeeee> 跟不上你们的节奏！！
<adam8157> gfrog: 总之期待明天
<onlylove> slucx: 他马上要涨
<happyaron> freeflying: 这是要塌铺的节奏啊
<imtxc> leeeee: 你不是周末又加薪了么
<happyaron> leeeee: 小姑娘加油
<slucx> onlylove: 牛叉啊
<onlylove> slucx: 涨多少还不知道
<imtxc> adam8157: 你不是周末又加薪了么
<slucx> onlylove: 我这都是日薪20块大洋的主
<onlylove> adam8157: 加了几个percent
<imtxc> adam8157: 听说你由于在下单5d3的时候犹豫了片刻，损失了好多钱
<adam8157> happyaron: freeflying gfrog 那天rick在, 我说你是谁, 他说"我是vp", 我说"哦, 你在这儿干嘛呢?"
<leeeee> imtxc：我周末又加餐才对 最近吃得太好 胖了好多
<happyaron> imtxc: 后来才知道5d3人家跟本看不上
<onlylove> slucx: 一个大洋几克？我算下钱，按925银算
<happyaron> adam8157: 赞啊
<imtxc> leeeee: 胖不要紧，漂亮才要紧
<slucx> 现在放着8G内存我都不知道干啥了
<happyaron> adam8157: 当当壕就是不一样
 * imtxc 语义太丰富了，慢慢理解吧
<happyaron> slucx: 内存上tmpfs
<happyaron> imtxc: lol
<leeeee> 关键是也不漂亮啊。。
<leeeee> 唉。。
<adam8157> imtxc: watch out the line
<slucx> happyaron: 已经挂了 /tmp
<freeflying> adam8157: 壕啊
<happyaron> slucx: 那个跟本没啥用
<onlylove> leeeee: 所以让你按时睡美容觉
<leeeee> 怎么可能啊
<leeeee> 我又要开启通宵模式了
 * happyaron 当当要经黑一点才行
<happyaron> adam8157: ^^^
<happyaron> lol
<slucx> happyaron: 那你说把啥挂到内存？
<jiero> slucx: 日经手20万 = 低级银行职员
<happyaron> slucx: 编译东西啥的
<imtxc> happyaron， adam8157 总之你俩谁下单了把肩带出给我吧 lol
<happyaron> imtxc: 我在求二手
<happyaron> imtxc: 肩带肯定不出
<slucx> happyaron: 我在/tmp下编译，速度几乎差不多
<happyaron> lol
<freeflying> adam8157: 下次你跟强哥也这么说 lol
<imtxc> jiero: 人当当是入账，不是经手
<happyaron> slucx: 说明你的不是重io的
<adam8157> imtxc: 我搞个照相强的手机就好了
<happyaron> slucx: 木有办法
<adam8157> freeflying: 强哥?
<happyaron> adam8157: lumia2040?
<leeeee> 为嘛你们一直在买东西？
<freeflying> adam8157: 乃连强哥都不知道啊
<adam8157> happyaron: Android
<happyaron> freeflying: 强哥是谁啊
<leeeee> 而且还在网上买裤子？
<jiero> adam8157:  三星的那个带变焦镜头的
<adam8157> freeflying: 不鸡到
<leeeee> 买包？
<onlylove> leeeee: 钱多了没地方花
<leeeee> 匪夷所思
<onlylove> leeeee: 刺激消费
<slucx> Total:       11518       1087      10430
<imtxc> leeeee: 我连水都网上买
<imtxc> leeeee: 泡面都网上买
<leeeee> 关键是 你们是海淘啊
<happyaron> slucx: 哥真的不用多想，多开点浏览器标签页也行啊
<imtxc> leeeee: 也有京东啊
<leeeee> imtxc：那你还出门吗？
<happyaron> slucx: 或者退掉加钱买ssd
<slucx> happyaron: 哈哈
<imtxc> leeeee: 出个毛
<happyaron> slucx: 想快一定要ssd
<freeflying> 15:13  up 11 days,  5:40, 3 users, load averages: 1.53 1.54 1.39
<happyaron> slucx: 这里用32g的破马土豪，也没说内存大了感觉快
<freeflying> 我的笔记本11天没关机了
<slucx> happyaron: 还得装系统，不想弄系统，好久不装系统了
<happyaron> slucx: dd
<happyaron> slucx: 让 adam8157 当当壕教你
<leeeee> imtxc：坑？
<leeeee> 我等着你们教我海淘~~
<slucx> happyaron: 买个小SSD，你咋DD啊
<slucx> 放不下
<happyaron> slucx: lol
<onlylove> imtxc: 今早上么吃饭，路过西二旗地铁那包子铺，想买几个，然后拿出钱包一瞅，里面一共一张红色的
<happyaron> slucx: 不过吧，真心值
<happyaron> leeeee: 还是要找当当壕
<imtxc> onlylove: 现在包子一张红色的都买不起几个了？
<onlylove> imtxc: 不是，是怕他找不开
<happyaron> 人生温拿，人家都海淘烦了
<onlylove> imtxc: 我吃不了几个
<imtxc> onlylove: 你想多了
 * happyaron 唉 onlylove imtxc 为了给频道拉个活跃的妹纸我这老脸可是黑尽了。
 * happyaron 你们竟然还在那吃包子呢
<imtxc> leeeee: 你以后就留在这里吧
<slucx> adam8157: 阿当，麦克风的驱动是哪个？
<onlylove> imtxc: 一个包子一块，你拿100去买
<onlylove> happyaron: 我们是卢瑟啊，哪像你和adam壕
<adam8157> slucx: alsa...
<leeeee> 找他他都不高兴教啊。。
<leeeee> 留这干嘛
 * imtxc 去麦当劳他们死活不给我卖那个第二杯
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕，我们一般不提供firmware的是么？
<happyaron> leeeee: 往死里黑当当，他就教了
 * adam8157 成天自黑和黑别人, 不烦么....
<imtxc> leeeee: 在这里找个哥哥啊
<slucx> adam8157: 我的左上角的麦克按钮一致亮
<adam8157> gfrog: 提供的
<leeeee> 你们不都是我哥么
<happyaron> adam8157: 无聊的时候水一水嘛
<leeeee> 一个个都比我大
<adam8157> slucx: 系统没启动之前按掉
<imtxc> leeeee: 你多小
<leeeee> 除了蓉蓉以外
<onlylove> leeeee: 他的意思是，在这找个男朋友嫁了
<leeeee> 晕死
<gfrog> adam8157: 都在哪？
 * adam8157 又发信催maintainer了, 妈蛋 赶紧滴
<leeeee> 我不小了
<slucx> adam8157: 没用，起来就亮了
<leeeee> 我跟不上你们的节奏
<adam8157> gfrog: linux-firmware, linux-firmware-nonfree
<slucx> adam8157: win下不亮，重启就亮
<gfrog> adam8157: 哦，我看看
<onlylove> adam8157: 那个maintainer一看邮件，靠，又是那个sb，烦死了
<adam8157> slucx: 进去按掉
<adam8157> =,=
<slucx> adam8157: 进去按，没反应
<happyaron> leeeee: 所以 onlylove 才没只说找个男朋友
<happyaron> leeeee: 后面还加了个嫁了
<happyaron> lol
<adam8157> slucx: 我滴可以哦, 试试rmmod thinkpad-acpi
<adam8157> slucx: 或者insmod thinkpad-acpi
<happyaron> adam8157: insmod要路径吧……
<huntxu> leeeee: 你看起来就没 jiero 大
<onlylove> adam8157: 他那什么mic啊……说起来我觉得是acpi的问题，我那机器的蓝牙灯一直亮，但是我机器没蓝牙
<gfrog> adam8157: 帮我找找cbfw.bin
<jiero> huntxu: 这里几个比我大的？
<slucx> adam8157: acpi早加载了
 * jiero 熊抱 huntxu
<huntxu> jiero: ee,淡淡，猴总，蛙蛙都比你大
<leeeee> == 难得  我很显老啊。。
<huntxu> jiero: onlylove 也比你大
<huntxu> jiero: 就蓉蓉比你小
<jiero> huntxu:  就这么几个了
<adam8157> gfrog: https://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/firmware/linux-firmware.git/tree/cbfw-3.2.3.0.bin
<^k^> ⇪ t: kernel/git/firmware/linux-firmware.git - Repository of firmware blobs for use with the Linux kernel
<leeeee> happyaron：我的意思是 我感觉跟你们距离太大了
<gfrog> adam8157: 我U不提供？
<adam8157> gfrog: 提供啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 可能你的版本略老
<happyaron> leeeee: 这个真的可以补上～
<jiero> huntxu: cuihao cherrot imadper imtxc 他们都被你无视了吧！
<imtxc> å·®
<slucx> adam8157: alsa相关的包你装了哪几个？
<imtxc> 啥
<imtxc> jiero: 乱放AOE，来个前后文啊
<adam8157> slucx: 不用装啊....
<leeeee> 补啥？你们讲的我都听不懂。。
<slucx> adam8157: 不用装alsa？
<onlylove> imtxc: how old are you?
<happyaron> leeeee: 不懂技术没关系，会黑人就可以。
<adam8157> slucx: sid里不用
<gfrog> adam8157: linux-firmware包里没发现啊
<jiero> imtxc: 蒸鱼说就蓉蓉比你小
<leeeee> 我也不会啊。。当哥！！！
<cherrot> jiero: what?
<adam8157> gfrog: 只搜cbfw试试
<onlylove> adam8157: 不是alsa alsa-utils要装么
<adam8157> gfrog: 换个高版本试试
<imtxc> jiero: 啊
<jiero> cherrot: 我地图炮打到你了。
<gfrog> adam8157: 高版本啥？
<imtxc> jiero: 我明年整17 啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 系统？
<jiero> cherrot:  建造时间 7000秒
<adam8157> onlylove: 那些只是工具, 本来系统就带, 必要conf在kmod里, 装不装都行
<adam8157> gfrog: package version啊
<slucx> adam8157: 我是testing 最小化装的当时
<gfrog> adam8157: 妈蛋，只在trusty里
<onlylove> imtxc: 你社居然雇佣童工？
 * happyaron 地图炮时间，没事用 testing 的都sb
<adam8157> gfrog: 你下载下来用是一样的
<cherrot> jiero: what?
<onlylove> happyaron: 所以应该用sid或者stable
<happyaron> gfrog: trusty就一坑
<happyaron> onlylove: +1
 * adam8157 地图炮时间, stable+backports也差不多
<leeeee> == 不明觉厉的对话
<adam8157> lol
<jiero> cherrot: 不要理我了。我是没人要的。
<slucx> happyaron: 汗
<slucx> testing咋了？
<happyaron> sb
<happyaron> 无他
<cherrot> jiero: 什么地图炮
<adam8157> 深以为然
<happyaron> leeeee: 让 onlylove 给你解释下
<happyaron> onlylove: ^^
<onlylove> happyaron: 你拽上我作甚！
<leeeee> 不用了 翻译了我也不懂
<happyaron> leeeee: 不用翻译
<happyaron> onlylove: 那拽谁
<leeeee> 不用解释
<happyaron> lol
<onlylove> happyaron: 东芝的优盘写入速度真渣
<onlylove> happyaron: 连15都到不了
<happyaron> onlylove: 上 sandisk cruzer extream
<happyaron> extreme
<happyaron> 额
<happyaron> onlylove: 曾跑出稳定130MB/s的成绩
<onlylove> happyaron: 我那pny的丢了不是，然后琢磨着再买个，然后看东芝的比pny便宜一半啊
<happyaron> 20G的文件吧
<slucx> happyaron: adam8157 反正我感觉debian testing用着还不错啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 然后想，靠，这便宜？
<happyaron> 不解释
<happyaron> onlylove: lol
<onlylove> happyaron: 买了回来一测读写，傻了……人pny一分钱一分货啊
<onlylove> happyaron: pny那个大概18M的读写
<onlylove> happyaron: 写入，25的读
<leeeee> U盘哪个牌子好啊？
<leeeee> 我完全不懂
<happyaron> onlylove: onlylove http://www.amazon.cn/dp/B007YXA5S8
<^k^> happyaron: ⇪ 【SanDisk 闪迪】 SanDisk闪迪CZ80CruzerExtreme16GBUSB3.0极速传输U盘 价格 报价 图片 测评 多少钱 价格:￥ 117.00
<happyaron> leeeee: http://www.amazon.cn/dp/B007YXA5S8
<happyaron> 不用犹豫，看准容量直接下单
<happyaron> 包性能不后悔。
<onlylove> happyaron: 我笔记本上没3.0的口
<adam8157> onlylove: 顺便再换个笔记本
<happyaron> onlylove: 这个就不知道了……
<leeeee> 哦 我看什么值得买也有推荐
<onlylove> happyaron: 你太狠了
<onlylove> leeeee: 你的话我推荐PNY
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 换笔记本。。
<onlylove> leeeee: PNY很多优盘做的很漂亮
<leeeee> 我也觉得那个好难看。。
<onlylove> leeeee: 没事，计划中的事情，只不过提前点而已
<happyaron> pny双子盘不错
<happyaron> leeeee: ^^
<leeeee> 啥？
<leeeee> 双子盘？
<happyaron> onlylove: http://item.jd.com/1101765.html 这个搞吧
<^k^> happyaron: ⇪ 【ThinkPadX240(20ALA0CSCD )】ThinkPad X240(20ALA0CSCD ) 12.5英寸超极本 （I5-4200U 4G 256GBSSD 摄像头 Win8.1 64位）【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城 价格:9999.00
<happyaron> leeeee: http://item.jd.com/156472.html 这系列
<adam8157> 推荐T440s
<^k^> happyaron: ⇪ 【必恩威双子盘】必恩威（PNY）U盘 双子盘16G（天蓝色）【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城
<onlylove> happyaron: 信用卡拿来
<happyaron> onlylove: 碎纸机了
<slucx> adam8157: ThinkPad Console Audio Control at EC reg 0x30, fw unknown
<happyaron> adam8157: hwe那边做完了么……
<happyaron> adam8157: 440s的
 * happyaron 不过不买电脑了
<onlylove> leeeee: http://list.jd.com/670-686-694-4849-0-0-0-0-0-0-1-1-1-1-1-72-4137-0.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 必恩威（PNY）U盘 【行情 价格 评价 正品行货】-京东商城
<leeeee> 那个。。太用力不会扯出来么
<happyaron> leeeee: 看RP
<onlylove> leeeee: 不会
<happyaron> leeeee: onlylove 就是rpmwt的
<onlylove> happyaron: 突然想问，你和她讨论的是啥，是优盘么
<happyaron> onlylove: 对啊……
<happyaron> onlylove: 和你讨论的也是优盘啊
<onlylove> leeeee: http://item.jd.com/741502.html
<leeeee> 你们在说啥啊
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 【必恩威 糖果盘】必恩威（PNY）糖果盘 U盘3.0 16GB【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城 价格:89.90
<happyaron> leeeee: 优盘啊
<onlylove> leeeee: 没，只是关心下有没有跑题
<leeeee> 亲 这个无货
<onlylove> leeeee: 觉得双子不保险可以换个
<onlylove> leeeee: 经常的事情，太好卖
<leeeee> 嗯 的确可爱
<onlylove> leeeee: http://item.jd.com/615719.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 【必恩威 钥匙U盘】必恩威（PNY）钥匙U盘8GB（蓝色）【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城 价格:47.90
<onlylove> leeeee: 这个是我丢的那个
<happyaron> onlylove: 哥，这是不是娘炮了点……
<onlylove> happyaron: 没有啊……
<happyaron> 额不晓得了
<onlylove> happyaron: 你说哪个？钥匙盘？
<happyaron> onlylove: 啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 那个除了略紧以外真的没啥坏处了
<leeeee> 这个不错啊 没有盖子比较好啊
<leeeee> 我上次就把同学盖子弄没了。。
<onlylove> happyaron: http://item.jd.com/1028082.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 【必恩威马年限量版】必恩威（PNY） 马年珍藏版 8G U盘 蓝色【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城
<onlylove> happyaron: 本来打算买这个的
<leeeee> TT
<gfrog> happyaron: trusty就是个坑
<leeeee> 早知道就买那个了
<gfrog> happyaron: 我去用utopic了
<happyaron> gfrog: 我参与挖了还能不知道么
<happyaron> lol
<leeeee> 你确定那个是马？
<leeeee> 而不是河马？
<onlylove> happyaron: 结果买了这个   http://item.jd.com/946255.html
<leeeee> 太坑了吧
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 【东芝Mini系列（Enshu）U盘】东芝（TOSHIBA） Mini系列（Enshu）U盘 8GB 蓝色【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城
<onlylove> leeeee: 你不能这样，河马也是马，蜗牛也是牛
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> gfrog: 用debian吧
<happyaron> gfrog: wheezy
<onlylove> happyaron: 读写那叫一个坑啊
<gfrog> happyaron: 啧啧，不用U我就用fedora去了
<happyaron> onlylove: 木法
<leeeee> ==
<gfrog> happyaron: 至少还能追追新潮
<happyaron> gfrog: 用testing也行啊
<gfrog> happyaron: 用debian我能得到啥？
<happyaron> gfrog: 用sid
<happyaron> gfrog: sid + experimental
<onlylove> happyaron: 一分钱一分货，古人诚不欺余
<gfrog> happyaron: 丫还没systemd呢
<happyaron> gfrog: 我都用一年systemd了
<happyaron> onlylove: +10086
<happyaron>  gfrog https://wiki.debian.org/systemd
<^k^> ⇪ t: systemd - Debian Wiki
<gfrog> happyaron: 我看你折腾来着，不折腾么？
<happyaron> gfrog: 改一行，执行俩没啥参数的命令，完事。
 * adam8157 坚守debian, 但是觉得fedora真心不错
<happyaron> adam8157: 啥时候申DD
<adam8157> happyaron: 不用了, 现在systemd-sysv可以直接装了, 啥都不用改
<onlylove> adam8157: 要叛逃赶紧的！
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu12.04LTS， 格式化软件是什么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459484 ？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Mivok — 2014-05-12 15:37
<happyaron> onlylove: 他在猫猫的时候就用debian
<happyaron> onlylove: 这是你能策反得了的么
<onlylove> happyaron: 他说过，他是debian的脑残粉，但是rpm甩dpkg几条街
<happyaron> onlylove: 又如何
<happyaron> onlylove: 我也debian脑残粉
<adam8157> onlylove: 但是apt摔yum几条街....
<onlylove> happyaron: 也不想想，debian91年，redhat95年
<happyaron> adam8157: +1008611
<adam8157> onlylove: 所以差不多综合起来
<onlylove> adam8157: apt和yum的问题，你问 gfrog
<happyaron> onlylove: 我在centos上都要用apt-rpm……
<adam8157> onlylove: 众所周知的rpm赞yum烂
<happyaron> onlylove: 这个真心没啥可质疑的
<happyaron> onlylove: 猫猫放弃造轮子，接受apt，就解决问题了。
 * happyaron 又是一坑。
<onlylove> happyaron: 我知道啊，在vmware那阵子，用centos，折腾着呢
<onlylove> happyaron: 猫猫本来就没造轮子啊，yum是人yellodog的
<happyaron> adam8157: 猴叔儿天天吐槽dpkg连个checksum都没有
<happyaron> freeflying: 是吧叔儿
<onlylove> happyaron: Yellowdog Update Manager
<happyaron> onlylove: lol
<onlylove> happyaron: 应该有吧？我觉得验证还是必要的
<onlylove> happyaron: 如果没有，真的略坑
<happyaron> onlylove: 要用debsums
<happyaron> onlylove: 不自带啊
<freeflying> happyaron: 这是事实啊，这货企业应用是个软内
<happyaron> freeflying: 提patch吧，几年前就请你提了
<happyaron> freeflying: gulliem不是也不反对么
<onlylove> 幸亏我还留着这个winxp
<freeflying> happyaron: 没时间，也不会
<onlylove> 不然公司邮箱都没法用
<leeeee> 我同学要攒钱去割双眼皮
<onlylove> 疯了
<leeeee> 对啊
<vipzrx> onlylove: picpaste.com/Selection_001-wqWjdCSZ.png
<alvin_rx1> Title: PicPaste - Selection_001-wqWjdCSZ.png (@ picpaste.com)
<vipzrx> onlylove: http://picpaste.com/Selection_001-wqWjdCSZ.png
<leeeee> 我觉得丹凤眼比双眼皮好看
<vipzrx> 在ubuntu下还能正常显示，在xfce下就成这个样子了
<gfrog> adam8157: 没招了，先给firmware rename试试
<adam8157> gfrog: 乖
<onlylove> 什么叫丹凤……
<leeeee> 单眼皮啊 但是不是那种很肿的
<leeeee> 你自己百度
<gfrog> adam8157: 希望客户不要鄙视我
<onlylove> leeeee:
<onlylove> 至于单眼皮还是双眼皮，从字面上看根本与丹凤眼无关，但是需知双眼皮对眼睛是有修饰作用的，这种修饰作用有若凤凰眼部的那种修饰感，故双眼皮反而可能会加强丹凤眼的美感，古人喜欢研究异相之人，大凡英雄人物都被附会有异相，关二哥若只是单眼皮小细眼，则实在不值得一说。由此可证，所谓相书中讲丹凤眼是单眼皮，完全是无稽之è°
<onlylove> ˆã€‚有些人认为韩国那些小眼男星是丹凤眼，有点牵强。
<onlylove> leeeee: 丹凤眼，有名的就是关羽
<onlylove> leeeee: 其次是王熙凤
<happyaron> onlylove: 求关羽照片看看典型的是啥样
<October21> 眼角上翘
<happyaron> onlylove: 王熙凤的也行
 * happyaron giggles
<onlylove> leeeee: 丹凤三角眼，柳叶吊梢眉
<onlylove> happyaron: 你找曹雪芹去
<happyaron> onlylove: 帮我联系好吧多谢
<onlylove> leeeee: 单眼皮双眼皮和丹凤无关
<onlylove> happyaron: 我没微信呢
<onlylove> happyaron: 今天看badge的申请信息是vmware的但是办公地方是文思，我挠墙了
<onlylove> happyaron: 感情vmware把这块测试外包出去了？
<happyaron> onlylove: vmware连实施都是外包的
<happyaron> onlylove: 售后也是外包
<happyaron> onlylove: EMC也这样
<imtxc> onlylove: lol
<onlylove> 擦！我一会没有vmware的badge了！
<imtxc> onlylove: 那句你就记得
<onlylove> s/一会/以后/
<imtxc> onlylove: 粉面含春
<onlylove> imtxc: 哪句
<imtxc> onlylove: 到底要不要面基
<onlylove> imtxc: 红楼啊……我以为啥
<onlylove> imtxc: 你管饭
<onlylove> imtxc: 你不是8点下班么，别坑我！
<imtxc> onlylove: 你能吃辣么
 * onlylove 刚反应过来
<leeeee> ==
<imtxc> onlylove: 我可以申请 7:59 提前下班啊
<leeeee> 好吧
<imtxc> 问题不大 onlylove
<onlylove> imtxc: 这不是能不能的问题……
<leeeee> 我有四个同学都做了这个手术了
<onlylove> leeeee: 我们的目标是，消灭单眼皮？
<leeeee> 不是啊
<slucx> adam8157: 啥时候jessie冻结了，我的testing就变成stable了…
<onlylove> 我突然想去canonical了……
<slucx> 我属于那种万年不去看一次debian新闻的使用者
<happyaron> onlylove: 找当当壕和蛙蛙壕
<adam8157> slucx: testing最不爽的就是不规则的更新频率和最多的bug cc happyaron
<happyaron> onlylove: 你可以的
<happyaron> adam8157: 对的
<happyaron> adam8157: 而且还经常有包消失
<happyaron> lol
<slucx> adam8157: 会比sid bug多？
<adam8157> happyaron: 所以说啊
<adam8157> slucx: 是啊, 没sid修得快
<slucx> adam8157: 不是sid十多天，然后就放到testing了吗？
<happyaron> 又来一土豪
<adam8157> slucx: 呵呵
<slucx> adam8157: 我对这真心了解的少
<slucx> adam8157: 那不行我晚上回去直接testing -> sid算了
<adam8157> slucx: 用sid的话, 先去了解下chroot, 以备不时之需...
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39497
<^k^> ⇪ t: Solidot | 专家质疑卫星公司的马航370航班Ping分析结果
<slucx> adam8157: sid放10多天，然后放到testing，然后sid修过之后再过10多天不会再放到testing?
<onlylove> slucx: 你还是等jessie freeze吧
<onlylove> adam8157: 别动不动用chroot吓唬人
<adam8157> onlylove: 真的需要
<happyaron> onlylove: 那就lxc
<onlylove> adam8157: 用arch的，哪个没玩过chroot
<slucx> adam8157: 手边要一直有个可以启动的U盘吗？
<slucx> chroot我用过
<adam8157> slucx: 我用sid这四五年, 有两次需要手动修复
<onlylove> slucx: 不用优盘，有个特殊的恢复模式
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 坏蛋
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 乖
<zenNamaste> adam8157: ssd真心好用
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 送我个
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 20w封邮件检索, 飞快
<slucx> adam8157: 如果系统挂了，但是你又不知道为啥挂的话咋办？
<slucx> adam8157: 坐等吗？
<adam8157> slucx: 我知道啊
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 送我个
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 谢谢
<zenNamaste> happyaron: adam8157: 你们两个土豪, 一人送我一个1t的
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 我可以帮你在jd/amazon上下单
<zenNamaste> happyaron: ... ... ...
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 确定要？确定让jd明天给你送就好了。
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 送我个, 你付款的
<happyaron> adam8157: 你也给他订一个
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 坏荣
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 我连台式机上都是SSD了
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 送我个...
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 你刚才就说送嘛，那就送货呗。
<slucx> adam8157: 嘿嘿，不过用linux那么久还没见过系统起不来的，顶多是软件有问题
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 坏荣
<leeeee> <@adam8157> zenNamaste: 乖 <@adam8157> zenNamaste: 乖
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 找C记得人，他们公司羊毛可以薅
<adam8157> leeeee: 乖
<leeeee> <zenNamaste> adam8157: 坏蛋
<happyaron> 好了不吹水了，再吹后天又要被产品姐砍死了额。
<leeeee> 我没看错吧
<zenNamaste> freeflying: (⊙o⊙)… 他们公司的羊毛, 怎么可能会给我..
<leeeee> 上次文这样
<adam8157> leeeee: 是"乖"又不是"乖乖"
<slucx> adam8157: 我把source.list里jessie改成sid，然后full-upgrade就可以了吧？
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 没事，不急
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 对吧
<happyaron> lol
<adam8157> slucx: disg-upgrade
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 我要在帽帽干满三年
<adam8157> slucx: dist-upgrade
<leeeee> ==
<adam8157> zenNamaste: yoooo
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 现在已经11个月了.
<leeeee> 小刺猬
<slucx> adam8157: 我一直用的aptitude
 * zenNamaste <- 最忠诚员工
<leeeee> 怎么样了
<zenNamaste> leeeee: 特能吃, 不怎么怕我了
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 吃蟑螂
<zenNamaste> leeeee: 现在白天也吃晚上也吃. 当然, 白天主要睡觉. 晚上主要折腾
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 我家还没发现过蟑螂...
<leeeee> 你老是吓他干嘛 你知道他男的女的么
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 被它吃的
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 蟑螂的蛋白质丰富吗?
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 那是好事呀
<leeeee> 小动物都这样 ？ 仓鼠也是 白天睡 晚上跑
<slucx> adam8157: happyaron  我还没有用过自己编译的内核，是不是不能算是一个真正的linux用户？
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 早
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 早.
 * zenNamaste 我擦, 大事件
<imtxc> 蟑螂？
<leeeee> 他养了蟑螂
<leeeee> 从水产转到刺猬
<leeeee> 又加蟑螂
<leeeee> 真是物种丰富
<lpy> zenNamaste: 还没吃？
<happyaron> slucx: 又如何
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 都说是薅羊毛，得想办法薅啊
<slucx> happyaron: 考虑该进化一下了
<imtxc> leeeee: 你不喜欢吃蟑螂么
<slucx> happyaron: adam8157 啥样算是linux高级黑？
<leeeee> imtxc：你喜欢吃？
<leeeee> 看来距离不只一点点 你们都什么人啊 或者 你们是人么
<happyaron> slucx: 高级黑是啥意思
<happyaron> leeeee: 是啊
<slucx> happyaron: 高级用户，打错了
<happyaron> slucx: 没有什么界限吧
<jiero> leeeee:  人和鬼神
<leeeee> happyaron：你都怎么吃？
<happyaron> leeeee: 啥叫怎么吃？
<jiero> happyaron:  怎么吃蟑螂？
<jiero> leeeee: 炒着吃
<happyaron> jiero: 我不吃那东西啊。。。
<jiero> happyaron:  哦。leeee问你啥，我以为是问你如何吃蟑螂
<adam8157> slucx: 我成天编译, 但是自己都不用
<leeeee> happyaron：那你是是是是什么
<leeeee> jiero：对啊 你理解的对
<happyaron> leeeee: 我是普通人啊，我不吃那奇怪的东西啊。
<slucx> adam8157: 不用，那你知道你编译的能用？
<jiero> happyaron: 普通人什么都吃啊
<leeeee> ==
<adam8157> slucx: 给别人用
<happyaron> jiero: ...
<leeeee> 兔子你吃啥？
<leeeee> 窝边草？？
<freeflying> gfrog: 看我在hangout上发你的图片了没
<slucx> adam8157: 在/tmp下编译东西能快点不？我看网上说的可以，但是我试了下似乎没有啥用
<imtxc> leeeee: 挺好吃啊
<freeflying> adam8157: happyaron https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/albums/ph6pcsmek1eq9s8829lu56b32n5anekgf?pid=6012451722664221154&oid=102604997538386931259
<^k^> ⇪ t: Google 个人资料
<happyaron> freeflying: 没permission
<adam8157> freeflying: 没permission
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 成了没？
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 成了没
<leeeee> imtxc：i 服了 u
<jiero> leeeee: 我吃草
<jiero> leeeee:  吃了你 ...
<jiero> 就知道吃。。。
<slucx> adam8157: happyaron http://paste.ubuntu.com/7451302/
<jiero> 吃豆子么。。。
<leeeee> 我又不是草。。
<slucx> adam8157: 还需要改吗？backports就不要了吧？
<adam8157> slucx: 只要头两行 剩下的通通不要
<jiero> leeeee:   我旁边没有草让我吃。
<slucx> adam8157: deb http://mirrors.163.com/debian/ sid-updates main non-free contrib 这是升级大版本用的？
<slucx> adam8157: 升级系统用的？
<adam8157> slucx: 没这个repo吧
<slucx> adam8157: 这个是我从jessie替换过来的
<leeeee> 你那纠纠不就是么
<leeeee> 窝边草啥的
<leeeee> 明显就是
<imtxc> gfrog: 本儿那个位置都能磕到？
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 帽帽的传奇故事, 听不听?
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 讲
<adam8157> slucx: 只要头两行 剩下的通通不要
<slucx> 好的
<imtxc> zenNamaste:  我已经泡好茶座下来了，开讲吧
<cherrot> zenNamaste: 我已经买好瓜子了，开讲吧
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 讲啊
<ilan5> zenNamaste:上啊
<zenNamaste> imtxc: cherrot: gfrog: ilan5 不是帽帽前员工, 就没必要听了.
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 哦, 有你
<gfrog> zenNamaste: ……
 * cherrot 基蛙好悲伤
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 故事引人入胜
<liyi> 神码传奇？
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 曲折离奇
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 耐人寻味
 * zenNamaste 好了, 我要去干活儿去了
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 你不来段定场诗？
 * zenNamaste 干活ing
<onlylove> 如果这时候有人要踢掉 zenNamaste会有多少人支持
<slucx> adam8157: happyaron jessie-updates/ 这里放的啥？
<leeeee> ==
<jiero> leeeee: 孩子。你太坏了
<bcao> 什么故事
<bcao> 我错过了什么
<^k^> 新 屏幕抓图 • 刚配置好的XFCE http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459486 DeepinScreenshot20140511184942.png 折腾了一阵，总算配置好了（期间手滑删掉了系统内核） 所有的面板都是自动隐藏的 屏幕小没办法嘛 统计信息: 发表于 由 Bluek404 — 2014-05-12 16:17
<leeeee> 我怎么了
<liyi> bcao: 你没错过，只是故事还没开始就结束了
<zenNamaste> bcao: lol~ 不认识你, 这种私密的传闻, 不能讲给你听
<imtxc> 次哦
<leeeee> ==
<imtxc> 要不要灭了 zenNamaste
<bcao> zenNamaste, 很高兴不认识你
<leeeee> 噗
<leeeee> 哈哈
<zenNamaste> bcao: :-)
<leeeee> 赞同
<leeeee> 然后把他的刺猬抢过来
<zenNamaste> leeeee: 乱赞同, 我分分钟就能kick了你
 * bcao shaking hands 
<adam8157> leeeee: fart还有脸笑
<imtxc> leeeee: 这么馋啊你？
<happyaron> ...
<huntxu> zenNamaste: +个v
<adam8157> huntxu: 争四狂魔
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 我这个破小区居然也能50M
<iMadper> huntxu: 羡慕!
<leeeee> 我不在乎 蓉蓉踢我N次了
<huntxu> adam8157: 要么争三，要么第五
<onlylove> iMadper: 玩够了就干活去
<gfrog> huntxu: 羡慕
<bcao> 原来是货。。
<iMadper> onlylove: 恩. 这就去
<huntxu> adam8157: 第四是我们的
<imtxc> huntxu: 三个人住两居，主要要上传速度够快就行了嘛，你还需要下载速度？
<leeeee> 我不馋
 * gfrog 刚刚换了8M宽带，还木生效
<huntxu> imtxc: 我不上传东西
<imtxc> huntxu: 1024 好人一生平安
 * iMadper 申请100m, 电信说没有, 只有30m的... nnnd
<huntxu> imtxc: 下载的话，8M 1760、12《
<huntxu> imtxc: 下载的话，8M 1760、12M和50M都是1980
<happyaron>  imtxc 土豪
<imtxc> happyaron: 啥？
<huntxu> imtxc: 你觉得我可能蠢到去装8M的？
<iMadper> huntxu: 我上传, 1.7MB/s 20m的光线
<huntxu> iMadper: 50M也是1.5M，和20的一样。。。
<happyaron> imtxc: 发错了
<happyaron> iMadper: 土豪
<freeflying> iMadper: 都上百兆了啊
<huntxu> 奇葩的广东电信，12M、20M和50《
<imtxc> iMadper: 土豪
<huntxu> 奇葩的广东电信，12M、20M和50M一个价钱
<leeeee> 擦 我刚收到一条10086的短信。。
<iMadper> freeflying: 没有啊, 人家说现在还不性能
<iMadper> imtxc: ...
<iMadper> happyaron: ...
<leeeee> 今天是512，我要爱 日？
<leeeee> 匪夷所思
<leeeee> 闲的扯淡吧
<imtxc> leeeee: 啊，我定机票了？
<huntxu> iMadper: 电信小哥装光纤头的手法很熟练
<onlylove> leeeee: 今天是汶川地震纪念日，国际护士节
<happyaron> huntxu: 奇葩
<onlylove> huntxu: 装了几百遍，哦不，几万遍了
 * imtxc 球帮助赞助机票 cc onlylove iMadper happyaron , 人 leeeee 开口了
<leeeee> 对吼 汶川。。
<iMadper> huntxu: 心动了
<iMadper> huntxu: 心动了??
<\q> iMadper: guestfish 神器！
<onlylove> imtxc: 你要千里送？
<imtxc> onlylove: .
<huntxu> iMadper: ...
<imtxc> onlylove: 人都说了，我能不给面子么
<huntxu> imtxc: 你比她小吧，不适合
<iMadper> \q: 在查
<yunfan> onlylove: 你上次说那个套餐多少钱一个月 国内流量多少来着
<freeflying> iMadper: imtxc 走，跑步去
<iMadper> freeflying: 晚上再说
<\q> iMadper: 我以爲你們一直碰這些的
<leeeee> ==
<yunfan> huntxu: 资本家嘴脸嘛 后面的都是降价促销的 前面你已经交了就不管了
<onlylove> yunfan: 电信激流卡，3G国内，800本地，营业厅600一年
<iMadper> \q: 不, virt-qe他们可能在用. 比如, 原 gfrog
<onlylove> yunfan: 我买的不到400
<yunfan> onlylove: 3G国内一年？
<huntxu> yunfan: 倒也不是，12M的是不能装光纤的地方的最高速度
<iMadper> \q: 他们高大上
<onlylove> yunfan: 好像是的，
<huntxu> yunfan: 住到差点的小区就没办法
<yunfan> huntxu: 我的小区给我开20M 晚上就不行了
<onlylove> yunfan: http://item.jd.com/944891.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 【北京电信3G无线宽带600元年付套餐激流卡】北京电信 3G无线宽带600元年付套餐激流卡 （内含600元，每月50元，包北京本地3G+全国800M，有效期12个月）【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城 价格:439.00
<\q> 學習雙拼中，打字很慢
<freeflying> huntxu: 广州生活成本比深圳低不少吧
<yunfan> tmd 光纤到楼
<onlylove> yunfan: 我买的酒这个的，中关村比京东便宜
<huntxu> freeflying: 不算房子的话差不多
<yunfan> 全国才800M 还是算了
<freeflying> huntxu: 房子是大头啊
<huntxu> freeflying: 深圳没比帝都高吧
<yunfan> 我等虚拟运营商的卡
<gfrog> iMadper: 用啥？
<freeflying> huntxu: 寨都也不比帝都差多少
<iMadper> gfrog: <\q> iMadper: guestfish 神器！
<huntxu> freeflying: 其实算房子也差不多，不过广州各种交通辅助技能可能完善点，所以可以不住中心
<\q> iMadper: virt-qe 是什麼
<onlylove> yunfan: 哦，记反了……800全国3G本地
<gfrog> iMadper: 没听过
<freeflying> huntxu: 那小孩教育咋整
<yunfan> onlylove: 怎么可能本地还少呢
<gfrog> huntxu: =.=
<huntxu> freeflying: 广州房子是这么多大城市里最理性的，我这里附近的新楼，目前也~20k
<\q> gfrog: libguestfs
<gfrog> \q: 我也不碰
<yunfan> 3000/12 < 300M/月
<huntxu> freeflying: 估计到CBD也半个小时左右
<iMadper> adam8157: 用tracepoint嘛? 这货真难用
<freeflying> huntxu: 相当于帝都什么位置呢
<onlylove> yunfan: 我忘了当时怎么想的了……傻乎乎的
<yunfan> 不过还是比我的联通套餐划得来
<adam8157> iMadper: 啥高级货
<\q> gfrog: 碰不碰 qemu arm?
<yunfan> 可惜我这卡绑定工资卡了 要不然早扔了
<iMadper> adam8157: http://anton.ozlabs.org/blog/2009/10/07/linux-static-tracepoints/
<^k^> ⇪ t: Linux Static Tracepoints | Anton's Blog
<huntxu> freeflying: 小孩就近就可以，算是老城区对岸这种性质，所以人口还很多
<yunfan> 下回我去帝都换下绑定
<adam8157> iMadper: gaoji
<iMadper> adam8157: 比ftrace难用百倍
<iMadper> adam8157: 也比kprobe难用
<adam8157> iMadper: 都不会用...
<huntxu> freeflying: 可能四环左右吧，具体距离其实我也不知道
<yunfan> 不是有一家出了个新的trace么
<iMadper> adam8157: 我们组测试这个.
<onlylove> yunfan: 不是，你那联通啥价格，我记得联通有个全国3G的，是1200
<freeflying> huntxu: 帝都最近政策开始赶外地人走了
<huntxu> 我拿百度画画距离
<onlylove> yunfan: 80一月
<yunfan> onlylove: 我是69一个月 300m流量 好像是全国的
<yunfan> 但是经常没信号 wtf!!
<imtxc> onlylove: 一月 3G?
<yunfan> freeflying: 非常好啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 是的
<yunfan> onlylove: 一个月3G??
<yunfan> 不是一年啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 貌似有点儿少的样子
<huntxu> freeflying: 按我这里算，到老城区直线5km，到新CBD12km
<onlylove> yunfan: 当然，那个卡只能用作上网
<yunfan> 草 一个月国内3G那足够用了
<onlylove> yunfan: 一月3G ，每月80
<huntxu> freeflying: 期房~20k
<huntxu> 现房超不过25k
<yunfan> onlylove: 使用成本有点高 但也不是玩不起 我每个月还花400开着一个minecraft私服玩呢
<freeflying> huntxu: 广州唯一不好的工作机会太少
<yunfan> huntxu: 买住人集装箱吧  买三个 3万 装修下+3万  这样你就拥有了一套16*3=48平的单身公寓
<huntxu> freeflying: 对啊，你如果考虑做游戏的话，可以来
<freeflying> huntxu: 不会啊
<yunfan> 做游戏不是去珠海？
<\q> adam8157: 之前ofan來推銷rever engineering for beginners?
<huntxu> yunfan: 广州手游还蛮发达的
<yunfan> freeflying: 做游戏也需要服务器端开发的
<yunfan> huntxu: 原来如此  我只知道斗篷在那里混
<yunfan> huntxu: 问题是广州什么薪资水平
<freeflying> huntxu: 这两年不用考虑工作的问题，只是将来
<yunfan> 貌似广东只有深圳开得高
<freeflying> huntxu: 一年30w在广州能活下去不
<huntxu> yunfan: 深圳有tx和华为，能把整体平均线拉高吧。。。
<yunfan> huntxu: 广州公司的可给员工上人身意外险？
<yunfan> huntxu: tx还可以去 华为就算了
<yunfan> 高价奴隶而已
<huntxu> freeflying: 算房子不？不算的话以我的水平就觉得很快乐了。。。
<iMadper> freeflying: 广州生活成本不如北京高的.
<freeflying> huntxu: 房子肯定要买的啊
 * yunfan 过一阵会有大快乐给你的 huntxu
<freeflying> iMadper: 广州工作机会不如北京啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 这倒是.
<yunfan> 房价一崩  你们就爽了
<huntxu> freeflying: 算房子的话，考虑公积金的部分的话，其实问题不大
<freeflying> iMadper: 北京的问题是开始赶外地人了
<iMadper> freeflying: 不过我同学做网页游戏, 一个月4k过的挺好. 当然, 没家庭负担.
<iMadper> freeflying: 啊? how?
<lpy> iMadper: 。。。
<yunfan> 那也未必 如果手游发达 创业会比较容易点
<freeflying> iMadper: 政策的变化
<iMadper> lpy: 早.
<iMadper> freeflying: 哦. 有可能.
<yunfan> 北京老是各种不靠谱投资人
<lpy> iMadper: 页游才 4k？
<lpy> iMadper: 早！
<iMadper> lpy: 恩.
<yunfan> 我上周就有创业的同事跟我说过
<lpy> imad
<iMadper> lpy: 初创吧
<huntxu> freeflying: 如果夫妻两个8k公积金交掉了，一个月其实也不用给多少
<\q> iMadper: trace特定函數用什麼好？
<lpy> iMadper: 哦酱紫
<iMadper> \q: ftrace , 简单
<yunfan> iMadper: 你也在广州了？
<freeflying> huntxu: 要是算上房子，得60w一年才能活下去了？
<iMadper> yunfan: 没, 我还在帝都...
<yunfan> freeflying: 你一年就想买房？
<lpy> freeflying: 阿里星！
<yunfan> iMadper: 忘了你是土著 不怕赶
<huntxu> freeflying: 不用，有首付，30w/y就够
<yunfan> huntxu: 现在大城市首付比例拉高了
<iMadper> yunfan: 说实话, 如果能remote, 我一定走
<freeflying> lpy: 阿里又不在广州
<yunfan> 已经不是30%了
<onlylove> http://item.jd.com/1143418460.html
<freeflying> huntxu: 没首付啊
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 中国联通 21M 3G极速 上网1300元产品包（含1300元资费 赠送华为E3131s）【图片 价格 品牌 报价】-京东商城
<yunfan> iMadper: 那就走？ 我这附近有个oracle 你要去面试不？
<huntxu> freeflying: 没首付慢慢攒，也就辛苦个两三年吧
<iMadper> yunfan: remote的岗位?
<yunfan> iMadper: 而且年底 京福高铁就通车了 你回家也方便
<\q> iMadper: 調整哪些內核選項可以把待機功耗降下來？
<yunfan> iMadper: 不用啊 你来黄山上班啊 公司就在开发区里
<iMadper> \q: 背光亮度
<huntxu> freeflying: 反正我觉得广州不像帝都，至少首付还能看得到背影
<iMadper> \q: 关掉键盘led灯
<yunfan> 隔壁是我们这里著名的屯溪一中 你可以泡妞 额
<onlylove> 我TM又理解错了？
<huntxu> freeflying: 帝都是毫无盼头的感脚。。。
<iMadper> \q: 我没在开玩笑.
<\q> iMadper: HPC的服務器
<freeflying> huntxu: 深圳也是没希望啊
<huntxu> freeflying: 你别考虑CBD啊。。。
<yunfan> iMadper: 我也没开玩笑 oracle真的在我这里开了个分公司 上次我还贴了图出来
<huntxu> freeflying: 10km开外的找找也就差不多
<onlylove> yunfan: 看京东那个，估计我又理解错了，联通那个是一月1G
<\q> iMadper: 好像大家都把hyper-threading關掉，不明原因
<yunfan> iMadper: 京福高铁也真的今年年底开通
<onlylove> imtxc: 我看过那个图
<iMadper> \q: 哦. hpc的, 一般开启所有设备的自动节电功能就够了吧
<onlylove> iMadper: 我看过那个图
<yunfan> \q: ht? 这个谁会阉割？
<freeflying> huntxu: 广州房租呢
<iMadper> yunfan: 特定是黄山, 不好...
<onlylove> imtxc: 刚发错了，你俩换个名
<yunfan> vt-x 倒是主板默认关掉的
<iMadper> yunfan: 我要自由的remote
<freeflying> huntxu: 广州到深圳方便不
<\q> iMadper: 筆記本指示power的等也能關？
<huntxu> freeflying: 方便，高铁买票就走那种
 * adam8157 求remote然后东南亚待半年
<\q> s/等/燈/
<iMadper> \q: 那个不行.
<yunfan> iMadper: 问题在于你来我这里上班 将来可以省掉几十万的洗肺钱 额
<yunfan> iMadper: 实在不行还可以去杭州
<huntxu> freeflying: 房租马马虎虎，比北京便宜反正就
<iMadper> \q: xset 能关的那些而已.
<yunfan> iMadper: 我现在就remote的 也没你想得那么自由
<iMadper> yunfan: 恩, 但是我现在没有remote, 还是很向往remote的
<yunfan> iMadper: 你真要自由 就要财务自由 像土豪蛋这样才行 像我们这样给别人打工 都不行的
<yunfan> 什么叫努力工作 努力工作就是奴隶工作
<iMadper> yunfan: ... 他也是给别人打工呀
<yunfan> iMadper: 人家还搞搞投资嘛 又不靠工资吃饭
<\q> 我想找個上海週邊的大公司實習頂替我們的暑期小學期
<yunfan> \q: 阿里？
<iMadper> \q: 上海呀, 爱莫能助
<onlylove> yunfan: 靠，联通又仗着wcdma收钱，3G里面联通最贵了
<yunfan> onlylove: 不是电信的么
<\q> xset -off ?
<onlylove> yunfan: 我刚给你说联通那个1200包年的，是80包1G……
<yunfan> onlylove: 一个月？
<\q> yunfan: 現在交簡歷來得及？暑期的
<onlylove> yunfan: 这点流量作甚呢
<onlylove> yunfan: 是的，一个月1G 80块
<onlylove> yunfan: 全国
<yunfan> \q: 有什么来不及的？ 大公司都是常年招人
<yunfan> onlylove: 联通的玩死人 我情愿要移动4G
<yunfan> 这样4G有的时候速度飞快 没有的时候降级到2G 哪里都有信号
<onlylove> yunfan: 移动的tdd，延迟大啊……
 * \q 有誰玩 qemu-system-arm 的
<iMadper> \q: xset led off 之类的吧
<yunfan> 玩mips的可以不
<\q> 或者 powerpc mips alpha 之類
<\q> http://www.routards.org/2013/08/defcon-21-ctf-binaries-and-environment.html 最後的命令用了 -kernel，似乎 qemu-system-arm 不支持 i386|x66_64 那樣的直接 -hda
<^k^> ⇪ t: Routards Team Blog: Defcon 21 CTF - Binaries and environment
<slucx> 刚刚在root下，键盘输入了dd并且碰到了回车，咋办？
<onlylove> slucx: dd应该直接给quick help吧？
<onlylove> slucx: 没有if 和of，应该不会出事
<slucx> onlylove: 你试试
<imtxc> 余额宝终于破5了
<imtxc> onlylove: 1200 一年？
<onlylove> imtxc: 1200一年，一月1G，不说啥了
<imtxc> onlylove: 啊？啥意思
<onlylove> imtxc: 我一直以为是一月3G的
<imtxc> 意思是12G 1200 元？
<onlylove> imtxc: 是的
<slucx> onlylove: fdisk -l 查看分区信息还在
<imtxc> 哦那算了
<imtxc> onlylove: 我还想着我的宽带到期之后换个 3g 的用
<onlylove> imtxc: 听我一句话，有有线别用3G，我是没办法
<onlylove> imtxc: 流量掐死你
<imtxc> onlylove: 好吧
<onlylove> slucx: ctrl+d或者c
 * slucx  把ff的缓存放到内存，确实快了点
<slucx> onlylove: 嗯，感觉，取消了，不知道会不会有啥后果
<onlylove> slucx: 没后果
<slucx> onlylove: ^C0+0 records in
<slucx> 0+0 records ou
<onlylove> slucx: 因为没输入啥，所以0写入
 * nyfair 求个算法问题
<slucx> onlylove: 如果我不取消不会挂？
<onlylove> slucx: 看你写啥了
<onlylove> slucx: 比方你把random写到sda
<onlylove> slucx: 然后你就挂了
<onlylove> nyfair: 算法找adam和imadper牛牛
<slucx> onlylove: 我就无意间弄了个dd，不带参数
<onlylove> slucx: 不带参数没事
<iMadper> nyfair: 算法找 \q 和 lpy
<iMadper> onlylove: 乱讲.
<\q> slucx: sda 分區信息變更後要 partprobe/partx 才生效
<onlylove> iMadper: 没乱讲啊，你看，点名以后你就给出正确的人了
<iMadper> ...
<\q> slucx: 你問這裏iMadper|adam8157
<slucx> \q: 好的
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<onlylove> \q: 他说的是root下面用dd
<bcao> 没事把
<bcao> 有没有of=/dev/sda
<nyfair> 一个集合，不停的添加元素，求max值
<nyfair> 这个大家都知道，只要保留原来的max值就ok了
<\q> iMadper: UEFI shell的終端模式的輸出速度似乎比legacy bios tty1(無kernel modesetting)快？
<bcao> 地推么。。。
<nyfair> 然后要是不仅能加，还能删掉，是不是只能排序了？
<nyfair> adam8157: 牛牛
<\q> kernel modesetting是不是比它們都快
<adam8157> nyfair: 牛牛
<iMadper> \q: 没对比过速度...
<\q> 有人說legacy bios那是svga?
<iMadper> <bcao> 有没有of=/dev/sda  我前两天不小心dd了sda, 现在都不敢重启.
<iMadper> \q: 你口中的efi shell是 efi shell还是 efi-mode下面的linux shell?
<bcao> iMadper, 我也干过这个，我的工作机 被我 fdisk 把所有partition 给删掉了
<adam8157> iMadper: ...
<iMadper> bcao: 不敢重启.
<iMadper> bcao: 常年开着就好了
<iMadper> bcao: 好在arch我还没见过kp
<bcao> iMadper, 我淡定的用了3个月
<iMadper> adam8157: ...
<iMadper> bcao: 前辈
<\q> nyfair: 刪掉的是當前最大值嗎？如果是用priority queue，否則一般binary search tree
<bcao> iMadper, 直到前几天要求还位置，不得已，我把它重装RHEL7了
<nyfair> \q: 随机的
<iMadper> bcao: 放在那里, ssh过去就好
<bcao> iMadper, 要求我腾地方
<iMadper> bcao: .. ...
<bcao> 工作机，不是测试机。。
<iMadper> bcao: 在我这里, 工作机 == 测试机
<bcao> iMadper, .....
<iMadper> bcao: 我的工作机就是efi测试机
<bcao> 你的存储都在百度云上把：）
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.10 • 升级 14.10 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459488 安装了14.10,还不错。 开始不能联网，后来好了，不知原因。 统计信息: 发表于 由 luanqh — 2014-05-12 17:27
<iMadper> bcao: lol~
<bcao> iMadper, 你机器高达上阿，还支持efi
<iMadper> bcao: 都支持.
<iMadper> bcao: 就是你们不开启而已
<\q> iMadper: UEFI shell和UEFI shell引導的系統tty1感覺相同，和legacy bios不同
<bcao> 我的应该不支持
<onlylove> bcao: 现在没有legacy bios了吧？新机器
<bcao> 机器都过宝好纪念了
<bcao> 好几年了
<iMadper> \q: 恩, 这个很有可能, 不过我没研究过.
<bcao> NND电源坏了，让我自己去stroage room找坏机器拆电源去
<onlylove> bcao: 记得拆个好的回来
<iMadper> bcao: 赞!
<onlylove> 这么快5点半了……
<\q> rhel的是不是裝個EPEL源比較好
<\q> nyfair: 如果還有其他性質，可能還有其他優化方式，比如offline minimum problem的union-find set解法
<onlylove> imtxc: 你还8点下班？
<leeeee> 五点半你还不下班？
<imtxc> onlylove: .
<leeeee> imtxc：你几点上班的？
<\q> onlylove: dd of=$some_block_device conv=notrunc 這個 notrunc 有沒有用
<leeeee> 八点下班。。
<\q> g/union-find/s/set/algorithms/
<lpy> \q: 平衡树会比堆更好？
<onlylove> \q: 没用过dd的高级功能
<\q> lpy: 他是刪除任意值，heap不能用
 * imtxc 好累好饿
<leeeee> 复制粘贴好无聊
<lpy> \q: 维护多一个映射？相对于 平衡树 的常数来讲会不会更好？
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 13.4 64位安装无问题，但Kubuntu14.10 64位安装draftsight出错，求助！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459489 Kubuntu14.10 64位 KDELibs: 4.13.0 Qt: 4.8.6 Kernel: 3.13.0-24-generic 按照以前的经验 sudo apt-get install ia32-libs 提示错误 This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsolete
<^k^>  ─> d, or is only available from another source However the following packages replace it: lib32z1 lib32ncurses5 lib32bz2-1.0 E: Package 'ia32-libs' has no installation candidate 然后 …
<leeeee> imtxc ：去吃饭睡觉不就得了
<onlylove> leeeee: 你又在写论文？
<\q> lpy: 感覺會
<leeeee> 没 在帮同学弄文献 他要发表文章
<onlylove> 说发表文章，我又想起希格斯了……
<leeeee> 我本来打算让你们哪位好心人帮我弄了算了
<leeeee> 结果他非要我弄
<leeeee> 烦死了
<onlylove> 他？嗯，有点意思
<leeeee> 你想多了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • free 命令？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459490 Code: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ free -m              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached Mem:           487        480          6          0         17        144 -/+ buffers/cache:        319        168 Swap:   
<^k^>  ─>       243        150         93 ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ 各项是什么意思？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Mivok — 2014-05-12 17:41
<leeeee> 他只是怕泄密。。
<leeeee> 他和她没啥区别
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 为什么最后一行无法输出呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459491 suse@linux-qmfx:~/program> cat -n sedrm.txt 1 a1 2 b2 3 c3 4 d4suse@linux-qmfx:~/program> cat real.sh #!/bin/bash loop=0 while read LINE do loop=`expr $loop + 1` echo "at line$loop :$LINE" done < sedrm.txt echo "++++++++++++the end.total :$loop lines" suse@linux-qmfx:~
<bcao> onlylove, 5年前的机器对现在来说是好的么
<bcao> 就差个内存可能还能卖点。。
<onlylove> bcao: 别挣扎了，我也09年的机器
<leeeee> 为啥我的电脑用三年就坏？
<onlylove> leeeee: 真羡慕，可以三年一换电脑
<leeeee> == 我的电脑被我弄得修了三次
<leeeee> 花了好多钱
<leeeee> 再修还不如买
 * adam8157 天气好, 人大遛弯儿去
<leeeee> 好羡慕
<leeeee> 人大遛弯
 * imtxc 目测气压直线下降啊
<leeeee> 室友出去吊高富帅 如何分辨是否是高富帅？
<onlylove> leeeee: 这要问你室友
<onlylove> imtxc: 建议你每天定点记录下气压，别动不动气压直降
<leeeee> onlylove：有道理
<happyaron> leeeee: 还要问当当
<happyaron> leeeee: 弄文献，找个bf就好了
<happyaron> leeeee: 准bf也行
<happyaron> lol
<happyaron> onlylove: 去，给 leeeee 弄文献去
<happyaron> 唉，去给基友写大专作业。
<onlylove> happyaron: 无奈人不愿意
<happyaron> onlylove: 。。。
<happyaron> onlylove: 发照片，照帅点
<happyaron> onlylove: 你不行让 imtxc 上
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 什么东西
<leeeee> 你们帮我弄最好
<leeeee> 我完全看不懂
<leeeee> 全是化学的东西
<leeeee> 我高一学完化学再也没学过。。
<lainme> 弄文献？难道是翻译？
<onlylove> lainme: 就是大学论文里面的参考文献
<lainme> onlylove: 哦。往上翻了翻看到了，我之前理解错了
<lainme> 为何要别人弄，没有文献管理么
<onlylove> 懒呗
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 查不多
<leeeee> 我就在那很无聊的复制粘贴
<leeeee> 调格式
<onlylove> happyaron: 今天在这傻坐了一天……
<onlylove> happyaron: 估计下班时间到了？没卡进不去出不来的……
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 你有傻坐一天么
<leeeee> 没觉得
<onlylove> happyaron: 不知道文思跟谁学的坏毛病，一层是一层的，你在三层上班就不能刷4层
<leeeee> lainme：你是兔子的女神诶
<onlylove> happyaron: GTC这么搞，是因为楼层不一样，单位不一样，我不明白文思这么搞的含义
<onlylove> happyaron: 在vmware，一张badge四层楼随便刷
<gfrog> happyaron: 壕大大
<leeeee> 鸡排。。
<onlylove> 我得打电话问下我咋办
<onlylove> 不管了，先闪
<onlylove> imtxc: 你几点下班
 * lainme 毅力菌又开始了……
<leeeee> ？？
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • Libreoffice现在不能选择安装了? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459492 像 表格 文本 演示 等想装那个可选, 现在只能都装上,没有选择余地 统计信息: 发表于 由 wayoca — 2014-05-12 18:55
<jiero> imtxc: 忘记了啊。
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 求助14.04 LTS声卡问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459493 我的安装的是14.04 LTS版本 soundmaxaudio1988b板载声卡 平时 使用时声卡一切正常，但是一旦挂起系统后重新回来 静音系统后 音响就砰的一声 开启声音也一样 这个症状我在WIN7下也有 就是 静关音时 有碰碰声 win7下
<jiero> 榴莲有臭味？
<imtxc> 啥？
<leeeee> imtxc：兔子疯了
<leeeee> imtxc：恋爱大师  快去拯救他
<jiero> imtxc:  。。。leeeee 要你把我吞下去
<jiero> 因为你是蛇，我是兔子
 * jiero 想起了妹妹也是小猴子
<leeeee> 我还为他多大呢
<leeeee> 也就属蛇
<imtxc> 。。。。
<imtxc> leeeee: 我大师？ 我了个去
<imtxc> leeeee: 是个女的就不喜欢我
<leeeee> == 你不是经常约妹纸么
<leeeee> 分手大师
 * jiero 几乎没约过人
<jiero> 不管是妹还是弟，姐还是哥
<^k^> 新 Kubuntu • 由于已经达到 MaxReports 限制，没有写入 apport 报告。如何處理？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459494 請教各位：執行sudo apt-get -f install時出現如下提示，該如何處理？ 升级了 1 个软件包，新安装了 9 个软件包，降级了 69 个软件包，要卸载 2 个软件包，有 1274 个软件包未被升
<^k^>  ─> 级。 有 14 个软件包没有被完全安装或卸载。 需要下载 0 B/29.4 MB 的软件包。 解压缩后会消耗掉 21.3 MB 的额外空间。 您希望继续执行吗？[ …
<leeeee> 请教楼上的呀
<lainme> http://www.chillingeffects.org/notice.cgi?sID=1599322 同时出现private和public的URL都被删了……github/princeton/pastebin中招
<^k^> ⇪ t: DMCA (Copyright) Complaint to Google -- Chilling Effects Clearinghouse
<cherrot> 如果要在vps上配置个 vpn server， 推荐用什么协议？
<leeeee> 刺猬君
<leeeee> 晚上好
<leeeee> 来帮我复制粘贴吧
<zenNamaste> leeeee: 早.
<zenNamaste> leeeee: ??
<zenNamaste> leeeee: 啥晚上好? 你那里是晚上???
<zenNamaste> leeeee: 你在哪儿? 在上海吗?
<leeeee> 嗯 对啊
<zenNamaste> leeeee: 上海现在是早上呀
<leeeee> 你又忘记吃药了是吧？
<leeeee> 唉
<leeeee> 赶紧回去吃药
<leeeee> 你妈真是粗心
<leeeee> 居然让你就这样跑出来
 * jiero 抱抱 zenNamaste
<zenNamaste> jiero: 抱抱!
 * zenNamaste 用力抱 jiero 
 * jiero 对 zenNamaste 施以 pat pat 魔法
<leeeee> 真是感人啊 智障儿童和弱智感情障碍者紧紧拥抱在一起
 * iMadper 一气呵成
<leeeee> == 你居然，，
<leeeee> 晕
<happyaron> 额我回来了。
<iMadper> happyaron: 会用stap不?
<happyaron> iMadper: stap 是神马？
<iMadper> happyaron: systemtab
<iMadper> s/b/p/
<happyaron> 不会
<jiero> leeeee: 。。。
<leeeee> happyaron：赶紧把iMadper拉回家吃药
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • linux shell 编程从初学到精通 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459495 http://yunpan.cn/Qix8rvAiWNpKg （提取码：c0a3） 统计信息: 发表于 由 ycc9903 — 2014-05-12 19:52
<iMadper> happyaron: 算了, stap我能写, 帮我写个tracepoint?
<iMadper> happyaron: 动手吧
<leeeee> happyaron：同时给罗杰上个心理辅导课啥的
<happyaron> leeeee: 啥意思……
<jiero> leeeee: 。。。
<happyaron> iMadper: 啊？
 * imtxc 下班
<iMadper> happyaron: 不想留活口
<iMadper> imtxc: 早
<leeeee> B. K. Bettadaiah and P. Srinivas, Tetrahedron Lett., 2003, 44, 7257.
<leeeee> 错了
<leeeee> 刺猬君忘记吃药了
<iMadper> leeeee: 抄袭别人论文
<jiero> leeeee: 赶论文么。。。
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。一看就是 ref好吧。。
<leeeee> 不是 帮同学弄文献
<iMadper> jiero: 对呀, 你正文里抄袭了, 所以要把他们加到ref里面
<leeeee> 眼睛都要炸了
<jiero> iMadper: 关键是鼓励抄袭啊。否则论文0分。。。
<leeeee> 哇唔
<leeeee> 赞
<iMadper> jiero: 这倒是
<leeeee> 去掉弱智 变成 感情障碍者
 * iMadper 写systemtap去, tracepoint还不会写呢
<h_> 大家好，我想开机自动连接ssh，使用update-rc.d添加到rcX.d文件夹后，脚本能被执行但ssh不能连接，怎么搞？谢谢！
<iMadper> h_: 放bashrc里面靠谱点儿
 * iMadper 还得是最后一行
 * iMadper 不过觉得还是不太靠谱
<h_> 放bashrc，好像每次启动终端都会执行一次?
<h_> http://www.heypasteit.com/clip/1D6Y，这是我的脚本文件
<iMadper> h_: 恩. 你是想自动启动端口转发?
<h_> 是的
<iMadper> h_: 那我就只会systemd的做法了
<iMadper> h_: 或者用这个软件: autossh
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu衍生版制作 • 现在14.04有什么打包成可安装Live CD的软件么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459496 顶置的帖子都是旧版的软件 从ub官方wiki上翻到的也都是新建一个iso 有没有什么可以直接把当前系统打包成Live CD的软件或者教程？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Bluek404 — 2014-05-12 20:03
<h_> 我试试
<jiero> iMadper: 我果然还是个小孩子呢。
<jiero> iMadper: 被 leeeee 教训了
<iMadper> jiero: ... 没事吧, leeeee 也只是随口一说
<jiero> iMadper: 哈哈我又学会稍微放松的笑了
<jiero> iMadper: 我苦笑了好多天了
<happyaron> jiero: ...
<happyaron> jiero: be easy
<iMadper> jiero: 其实, 你跟 happyaron gaoji最合适了. 你们的境遇.. 哎
<jiero> iMadper: 。。
 * jiero 拍拍 iMadper
<happyaron> iMadper: 额，我好像已经没事了
<iMadper> 同病相怜的小伙伴们, 一起搞基不是很赞???
<iMadper> happyaron: 不影响.
<happyaron> iMadper: 我爱好女啊
<happyaron> iMadper: 对基真心一点兴趣没有……
<iMadper> happyaron: 要博爱
<happyaron> iMadper: 这种还是不爱了。
<iMadper> happyaron: lol~ 来帮我写tracepoint吧
<leeeee> 哈哈哈哈
<leeeee> 搞笑
<happyaron> iMadper: 没时间啊
<iMadper> ....
<happyaron> iMadper: 搜狗的内核出新版了，好像能打出当当之前一直想要的“基友”这个词了，不适配好不是等着被砍么。
<leeeee> 围观蓉蓉和罗杰搞基
<iMadper> happyaron: lol~
<happyaron> leeeee: 我真心爱好女。
<iMadper> happyaron: 你这么黑当老板, 小心当老板砍你
<happyaron> iMadper: 没事，当老板砍无所谓，产品砍就有所谓了……
<iMadper> happyaron: lol~
 * iMadper 笑而不语
<jiero> happyaron:  嗯。当当是女孩子
<leeeee> 哈哈哈
 * iMadper 一边谈笑, 一边搞定了stap的脚本. 不得不为自己点个赞!
<leeeee> 当当是个好姑娘
<leeeee> 她是我姐姐
<happyaron> wtf
<iMadper> leeeee: 我一直以为蓉蓉是你姐... 原来当当也是也???
<happyaron> leeeee: 你是个好汉子，当当是你姐，你是她弟弟
<happyaron> iMadper: nnnnnd
<iMadper> happyaron: 他不是一直叫你姐?
<happyaron> iMadper: 每次叫了不都直接出去了么。
<happyaron> lol
<leeeee> 嗯 主要当当真的能跟扯点亲戚啥的
<happyaron> leeeee: 啥？
<leeeee> 兔子就以为我俩亲戚
 * iMadper 贵圈太乱... 
<happyaron> leeeee: jiero 是兔子？
 * iMadper 我还是独善其身好了...
<jiero> happyaron:  她叫 cherrot 为小兔子好像。
<iMadper> happyaron: cherrot是兔子
<happyaron> jiero: 哦这样
<happyaron> iMadper: o
<happyaron> lol
<happyaron> 各种乱啊。
<leeeee> 好乱
<jiero> happyaron:  茸茸毛
<leeeee> 毛茸茸？
<happyaron> 额，没我事。
<leeeee> 原来蓉蓉姓毛。。。
<jiero> 。。。
<happyaron> leeeee: 真不是……
<happyaron> 妹的
<kowalski> test
<^k^> kowalski:点点点.  20:36
<happyaron> 艾玛，累了。
<Stifler> ;s
<leeeee> 蓉蓉现在脾气好点了嘛
<leeeee> 不错不错
<leeeee> 表扬一下
<jiero> leeeee: 茸茸脾气其实一直很好的
<iMadper> leeeee: 蓉蓉绝对是这个频道里脾气好的了
<jiero> leeeee: 他制止无无数次主席暴走
<leeeee> 在搞笑么 我被他踢多少回了
<jiero> leeeee: 因为你和主席一伙的
<iMadper> leeeee: no zuo no die
<leeeee> 我什么时候跟扎西一伙
<iMadper> leeeee: 他会没有理由就kick你??
<happyaron> 扎西现在已经不理我了，lol
<jiero> leeeee: 只有我会没有理由kick别人。
<iMadper> jiero: 我也会
 * jiero 记忆里想踢就踢的，随便找理由踢人的只有我了。
<jiero> 不是别人做什么事情，而是看到别人就想踢
<happyaron> 每次我都是见到 leeeee 瞎喊性别猜看、
<happyaron> 才kick的
<happyaron> lol
<jiero> maplebeats: 我记得踢你很好玩
<leeeee> 我没有瞎喊啊
<maplebeats> jiero: 你敢！
<happyaron> leeeee: lies
<jiero> happyaron: : 蓉蓉姨？
<leeeee> 我很认真地在喊
<leeeee> 蓉蓉姐姐好~
<leeeee> 发自肺腑
<iMadper> .... ....
<leeeee> 绝对态度认真
 * iMadper 预见了一场悲剧
<happyaron> 跪了，唉。
 * iMadper 擦, 踢不踢呀!
<happyaron> 晚节不保。
<jiero> happyaron: 噢。我有个姨确实是容容哈。
<jiero> happyaron: 难怪感觉这么顺畅。
<happyaron> lol
<iMadper> happyaron: nnnd!
<leeeee> 哈哈哈哈
<iMadper> happyaron: 丧心病狂荣
<happyaron> leeeee: 别哈哈太早。
<leeeee> 笑死我了
<leeeee> 我洗澡去
<jiero> 人都走了，你们消停吧。。。
<happyaron> lol
<iMadper> happyaron: nnd, 闲死你
<happyaron> 天黑了静一静，我很enjoy
 * iMadper 干完这最后一票就金盆洗手
<happyaron> iMadper: 啥事
<jiero> iMadper happyaron  哈，我开生日派对，怎么搞？
<iMadper> jiero: 找应召女郎.
<jiero> iMadper happyaron 播放 hedgewars 的歌曲？
<iMadper> happyaron: 干完再说
<jiero> iMadper: 呃。。。
<happyaron> iMadper: 。。。
<lainme> jiero: 一起做菜
<jiero> lainme: 噢。上周做过了
<jiero> lainme: 结果会做菜的只有一个
 * jiero 拜拜 lainme
<October21> test
<^k^> October21:点点点.  21:01
<\q> iMadper: 用過 perf (uprobe) ?
<iMadper> \q: 用过.
<iMadper> \q: perf ftrace systemtap 都用过几次
<\q> iMadper: perf probe 對用戶的executable和.so無效？
<jiero> lainme:  现在你自己做菜么？
<leeeee> == 刚刚谁踢我了
<jiero> leeeee:  不知道啊
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 你戴帽子吓唬谁呢
<iMadper> \q: 就用过perf record... 不过, 看介绍, 定义一个新的动态的tracepoint, 显然是针对内核的
<\q> iMadper: 我把 /lib64/libc.so.6 複製到 /tmp/libc.so.6， cc a.c -Wl,-rpath,. -o a; perf probe -x /tmp/libc.so.6 malloc; perf perf record -e probe_libc:malloc -aR ./a
<\q> iMadper: perf.data 沒有採集到數據
<leeeee> 还有 我没有训你好不？ 姐可是很认真的开导你
<leeeee> 好吧？
<iMadper> \q: 我试试
<iMadper> [root@localhost ~]# perf list | grep malloc
<iMadper>   kmem:kmalloc                                       [Tracepoint event]
<iMadper>   kmem:kmalloc_node
 * jiero 抱抱 leeeee
<iMadper> \q: 你的perf list有的这个probe_libc:malloc?
<\q> iMadper: f
<\q>  
<\q> p:probe_libc/malloc /lib64/libc.so.6:0x0000000000081ec0
<\q> cat /sys/kernel/debug/tracing/uprobe_events 的輸出
<leeeee> ==
<October21> leeeee: 谁是姐？
<leeeee> 我。我。我
<jiero> leeeee: 因为大家都叫我罗姐
<\q> iMadper: 懷疑是 tmpfs 不支持 uprobe
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 【求助】vmware for linux 如何使用物理硬盘安装windows系统？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459498 计算机配置： cpu:i5 主板：华硕B75 硬盘：两块80G串口 宿主系统:Ubuntu10.04LTS x64（ubuntu装在一块80G的硬盘里,另一块硬盘单独划分为一个主分区sdb3，格式化为ext4，未挂载） v
<^k^>  ─> mware版本：vmware workstation for linux 目标：通过vmware使用第二个物理磁盘安装xp 出现的问题：vmware安装xp的操作步骤中，点选："use a physical dis …
<jiero> October21: 就这样吧。
<leeeee> == 罗姐你刚从康熙来了回来？
<iMadper> \q: 我不知道. 我这里的uprobe里面是空的. 我不知道你是怎么弄出来这个的...
<jiero> leeeee: ？什么？
 * jiero 不知道你说什么呢。
<October21> jiero: 什么这样啊
<\q> iMadper: A=~/tmp; cc -xc <(echo 'main(){malloc(10);}') -Wl,-rpath,$A -o a && sudo perf probe -d '*' || :; sudo perf probe -x $A/libc.so.6 malloc && sudo perf record -e probe_libc:malloc -aR ./a && sudo perf report
<\q> A=/tmp (tmpfs) 就沒有輸出但是 ~/tmp (~:ext4) 有，
<jiero> 哈哈
<leeeee> == 怎么这么多呆萌的弟兄
<leeeee> 罗姐经常去康熙来了
<leeeee> 康熙来了是台湾的综艺节目
<leeeee> 唉。。代沟
<iMadper> [root@localhost ~]# perf probe -d '*'
<iMadper> Info: Event "*:*" does not exist.
<iMadper>   Error: Failed to delete events. (-1)    \q
<jiero> leeeee: 凭什么我会知道。我不看娱乐节目。
<jiero> leeeee: 我也几乎不看电影。。
<jiero> leeeee: 我也推荐你看 tears of steel ，推荐她看了。
<jiero> leeeee: 我觉得这片子对我还是有影响的。
<\q> iMadper: sudo perf probe -d '*' || :    perf probe -d 找不到 events 會返回255，但是不影響執行
<leeeee> 我没有说你非要知道啊
<leeeee> 我只是陈述客观事实 代沟
<jiero> leeeee: 我错了
<jiero> leeeee: 我用错了语句
<\q> 我需要在rhel上用這個……所以爲了新內核用 rhel 7 ?
<iMadper> \q: 我在/tmp下, 也能得到反馈.
<lainme> jiero: 不会做
<iMadper> \q: rhel7是必须的
 * iMadper 
<iMadper> \q: 我这里是rhel7, /tmp下面生成的perf.data也有相应数据
<\q> iMadper: /tmp 默認不是tmpfs，看看是不是tmpfs分區下的executable/.so沒辦法uprobe
<iMadper> \q: 那我试试看 /run吧  /run是tmpfs
<iMadper> \q: 恩, run下不行.
<\q> perf record採樣失敗也會生成perf.data，但沒有類似這樣的行： Samples: 2  of event 'probe_libc:malloc'
<iMadper> \q: 是tmpfs的不行.
<iMadper> \q: 恩, 看来是tmpfs的问题.
<slucx> happyaron: 升到了sid, /etc/debian_version 还是jessie/sid
<slucx> happyaron: 我咋知道升级成功没…
<October21> shuduo: lsb_realse
<\q> iMadper: ftrace好像不容易支持userspace executable?
<October21> slucx: lsb_realse
<caleb-> slucx: apt list --installed | grep -v unstable,now
<slucx> October21: 啥意思？
<iMadper> \q: 我一直觉得他压根儿就不支持userspace...
<October21> slucx: 一个命令呗
<slucx> caleb-: October21 No LSB modules are available.
<caleb-> slucx: 我那行试了没？
<slucx> caleb-: 不理解你那是啥意思
<caleb-> slucx: 显示系统所有安装包版本，滤掉 unstable,now
<slucx> caleb-: 输出的是内核
<jiero> lainme:  :) 有机会我给你做最简单的。
<caleb-> slucx: 你用自己编的内核吧？ 所以你已经在 sid 了
<slucx> caleb-: 没自己编译内核
<caleb-> slucx: 那就是旧版内核没在 sources.list 里
<slucx> caleb-: 升级sid的时候不会改动/etc/debian_version吗？你们sid的这个文件里是啥？
<caleb-> slucx: 没把旧内核清除？
<slucx> caleb-: 没，我现在旧内核都好几个了
<caleb-> slucx: sid 本来就是显示 jessie/sid
<slucx> caleb-: 以前testing也是，现在开机的时候内核打印信息变了
<caleb-> slucx: 如果你有装 testing / experimental 之类的包，就不会被那行命令滤掉
<\q> iMadper: 讓一個未來進程執行到某處斷點，怎麼弄
<caleb-> slucx: 只显示内核表示你的系统已经全是 sid(unstable)
<slucx> caleb-: 嗯，好的
<slucx> caleb-: 感觉变慢了，我找找原因
<caleb-> 变慢那原因可多了。。。
<iMadper> \q: 不能用gdb?
<evollost1> 为毛pidgin时不时就掉我的irc...
<slucx> caleb-: 开机的时候似乎在clean我的分区
<caleb-> slucx: ! 应该不会啊
<\q> iMadper: gdb環境有一些區別，有時不能用
<slucx> caleb-: 是systemd-fsck
<caleb-> debian linux 现在半强迫用 systemd 了
<iMadper> \q: 如果只是系统调用的话, systemtap倒是很好的工具.
<slucx> caleb-: testing的时候没有见
<caleb-> slucx: 最近才决定的，只有 sid 半强迫
<slucx> caleb-: 而且现在开机只显示几个分区的systemd-fsck然后等一会就直接进shell了
<caleb-> slucx: 不过年底 jessie 要 freeze 了, jessie 默认用 systemd
<caleb-> 我还是用 sysvinit, 誓死不用 systemd
 * caleb- 有事暂离
<slucx> caleb-: 以前的老内核没用了吧？
<MeaCu1pa> .
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 通过代理服务器上网的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459499 因公司办公环境需求使用代理方式上网，现已经在网络设置中设置了正确的http\https\ftp\socket协议代理服务器地址和端口。但是有以下两个问题： 1、http\https已能正常使用，但是不知道在哪里设
<^k^>  ─> 置跳过本地址代理和例外，如路由器管理地址192.168.0.1无法访问； 2、socket代理未生效，导致wineQQ\为知笔记等使用socket协议通信的程序无 …
<freeflying> MeaCu1pa: 哭胖
<cherrot> openvpn pptp l2tp 哪个更靠谱？
<freeflying> pptp
<\q> iMadper: 不懂內核。。目前只能玩userspace，而且我reverse和hpc都要用到perf。。
<slucx> caleb-: 老内核已删
<iMadper> \q
<iMadper> \q: 我也不懂呀.. 我userspace也不懂
<caleb-> slucx: 一般保留 2~3 個內核就行，或是只留系統正在用的
<h_> 请问一下怎么调试glibc啊？
<slucx> caleb-: 正在用的肯定要保留，现在就这一个了
<slucx> caleb-: 半用systemd是啥意思？
<caleb-> slucx: sid 某些包现在依赖 systemd 了，只用 sysvinit 会越来越辛苦
<slucx> caleb-: 现在我的sysv开机脚本还能用
<\q> 我想調試glibc，我的 /lib32/libm-2.18.so 壞了超過一年了，一直用 ubuntu 的 libm 頂替。。。
<caleb-> <\q> 为毛不是重安装那个包？
<slucx> caleb-: 早晚要换了话就尽早换了吧
<slucx> caleb-: 长痛不如短痛
<caleb-> 我跟 systemd 有仇
 * iMadper 碎叫
<\q> caleb-: 可能從glibc-2.15起每個版本都裝過，都不管用
<\q> caleb-: 大一統配置文件，跨發行版要考慮的事就少了，多好
<leeeee> 哇唔
<MeaCu1pa> \q: 大一统和谁来大一统,不是一个问题
<\q> 期待rhel7的systemd...
<caleb-> 大一统不一定是好事，就算要大一统，也不应该由 systemd 来统
<iMadper_SLP> rhel7的systemd很好用.
<caleb-> systemd 劣迹斑斑，罪无可赦
<MeaCu1pa> 是,rhel有东西好用,都成了新闻
 * \q 因爲ofed+cuda才用centos...
<MeaCu1pa> 家里?
 * MeaCu1pa 家里用帽系,自虐...
<\q> systemd好貼心，/etc/{binfmt.d,binfmt.d}都有
<\q> tmpfiles.d
<\q> 日常堅定gentoo黨……
<\q> centos裏我也gentoo prefix
<guanxi> hello
<guanxi> has anyone used guanxi.me?
<alvin_rx1> Title: 关系网 (@ guanxi.me?)
<^k^> guanxi:点点点.  22:50
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • U盘安装elementary os时无法启动wifi http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459500 如题，笔记本只有一个ubuntu14.04（还有一个最开始的freedos系统可忽略），U盘启动elementary os时显示的是wireless enable，但键盘上的无线开关是显示关闭的，而且开关也不能使！！系统信息里面显示无
<\q> 你們批量ssh用啥？pdsh/pssh/clustershell ?
<mlockall_> hello
<^k^> mlockall_:点点点.  23:11
<leeeee> ==
<guanxi> has anyone used guanxi.me?
<alvin_rx1> Title: 关系网 (@ guanxi.me?)
<gebjgd> knownbad, 老屁眼
<knownbad> gebjgd: 没屁眼。
<knownbad> 等等回来。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 幹嘛去
<knownbad> 帮你开 屁眼。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 來吧
<knownbad> 哈哈哈。
<knownbad> 工作着。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 上班時間掛irc
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你真沒有節操
<gebjgd> ofan, 你最近在幹嘛ß
<knownbad> 贞操都不值钱了还节操？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 也是  小孩太鬧了
<gebjgd> knownbad, 還和我搶電腦
<knownbad> 但你有个女儿啊。
<knownbad> 应该的好奇心kills.
<gebjgd> 是啊
<gebjgd> knownbad, 小孩的模仿能力太強了+äüä×+#
<gebjgd> +
<gebjgd> i哦v
<gebjgd> 飛0ä--ä’ä-ääääää呵呵哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈
<knownbad> 反正你喜欢就好。
<gebjgd>  knownbad 自己的小孩當然喜歡  可愛的很
<gebjgd> knownbad, 長的也好看
<knownbad> 怎么可能。
<knownbad> 基因借来的吧？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我可比你長的好看多了
<knownbad> 是屁眼。
<gebjgd> 你不承認而已
<abcdefg> test
<^k^> abcdefg:点点点.  01:50
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我老婆也比你老婆好看
<knownbad> 对了，mygica是那一款好屎？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 買android 4.2的那個
<knownbad> 这就难说了。   情人眼里出西施。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 老婆是曾經的校花
<gebjgd> knownbad, 給我你的google +
<gebjgd> knownbad, 或者facebook
<knownbad> 哪个？   我就是只看到了2.23那款。   就觉得奇怪你介绍个烂货。
<knownbad> FB不就是同个nick.
<knownbad> 我这用了有20年了吧。
<abcdefg> ^k^: name
<^k^> abcdefg, .. 休息一下 ..  01:56
<gebjgd> knownbad, 擦
<knownbad> ？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 這破網  一打電話就斷
<gebjgd> knownbad, 但是速度快   不過馬上要搬家了
<knownbad> 还是DSL?
<knownbad> 可能filter问题？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我這個有3麼
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我這個有3m/s
<gebjgd> knownbad, 不是  電視線
<gebjgd> knownbad, 新家沒有
<gebjgd> knownbad, 要用dsl或者光纖了
<knownbad> 有新家不错了。   我都别想。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 什麼別想
<gebjgd> @bigman510：朋友回到大陆在深圳遇到暴雨，深刻体验了国内逢大雨必淹的城市下水道病，据他描述，广深路主干道封锁，自己正独自在漆黑的立交桥下淌水，突然听到一曲《大中国》：“我们的大中国呀好大的一个家 经过多少风吹和雨打.....中国 祝福你 不用千言和万语”他说他那一刻明白了啥是魔幻现实主义。
<knownbad> 都是文人感叹的废话。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 能幹嘛
<gebjgd> knownbad, 只能感嘆
<knownbad> 但武昌起义也敌不过某党的农民起义。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 全家移民才是正途
<knownbad> 中国自古以来的愚民主义还是无敌。
<knownbad> 以前让人民相信帝王是天上下来的，现在则是党是天上下来的？
<gebjgd> @张淑姬：松脆的面饼，吸饱了滚烫的汤汁后，有一种异常的松软，筷子稍微捞起就能体会到它的顺滑。校园里，命运也总是颠沛流离，山里来的孩子小强把父母积攒的钱拿去和女友开房，最终吃饭都成了问题。而一碗泡面，让他安心下来。这碗面累积了太多中华民族的勤劳与智慧。一碗面下肚后，小强再也抑制不住开房欲望。
<gebjgd> @34354364546：今天回家，一辆面包车塞了14个人，后边一乘客说，你这是超载，被逮着要扣不少分呢，司机回头淡定冷笑， 扣分，那得有驾照，顿时，无数倒抽冷气得声音，弥漫在车厢......
<knownbad> 西方有亚当的苹果，中国有小强的泡面。
<knownbad> 还是中国厉害。
<gebjgd> knownbad, fb knowbad?
<gebjgd> knownbad, fb knownbad?
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我去看看
<gebjgd> knownbad, 很少用
<knownbad> 我也不常上。
<gebjgd> knownbad, knownbad kb?
<knownbad> Yes.
<gebjgd> knownbad, kb？ 扣逼？
<knownbad> 就knownbad的缩写。   人家叫的。
<knownbad> 以前irc上人家简称。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 什麼東西都沒有
<knownbad> 废话，EU不是最重视privacy吗？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我發現我女兒長的確實比別人家小孩好看
<knownbad> 突然看见我的早餐了。
<knownbad> 全吐了。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 還是因爲我和我老婆長的好看
<knownbad> 看见昨晚的晚餐了。
<knownbad> 妈的，你还让人活吗？
<gebjgd> knownbad, https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-eyS1E6W6sSM/U0by8XuNOhI/AAAAAAAALQ8/_cc5820CVmA/w633-h1125/2014402211234.jpg
<gebjgd> knownbad, 自己看
<knownbad> 看起来很容易被骗失身。
<knownbad> 这么大了？   几岁？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 滾
<gebjgd> knownbad, 1æ­²
<knownbad> 是个大头哦。
<knownbad> 长大得去开眼角。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 所以聰明
<gebjgd> knownbad, 開毛
<knownbad> 眼角朝下显得小。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 昨天的 https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-ohIGD9BvxCY/U3DxsFE4GRI/AAAAAAAALvI/aLeIjR8b0gc/w633-h1125/mmexport1399820946332.jpg
<gebjgd> knownbad, 昨天1歲生日
<knownbad> 如果基因遗传的话，你应该中年秃。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 還沒有
<knownbad> 女儿看起来遗传了你的头发。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 不是
<gebjgd> knownbad, 2個人都有
<knownbad> 昨天的好看多了。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 小孩一天一變
<knownbad> 耳朵不招风。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 當然了
<gebjgd> knownbad, 隨父母
<knownbad> 但招风好，我喜欢。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你在安慰自己吧
<knownbad> 非诚勿扰上的阿凡達我就喜欢。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你的口味比較重
<gebjgd> knownbad, 她就是鼻子矮點
<gebjgd> knownbad, 要是隨我就是高鼻樑了
<knownbad> G+上一样是knownbad kb.
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我看看
<knownbad> 你就不用一个个送。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 沒有
<knownbad> 我看看。
<knownbad> 你再看看。
<knownbad> 上面都有贱猫。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 沒有
<gebjgd> knownbad, 不知道最近賤貓在幹嘛
<gebjgd> knownbad, 他還去遊行了
<knownbad> 是说我G+上都有贱猫怎么可能找不到。
<piggybo__> 剪毛是谁
<gebjgd> knownbad, 給我你的
<knownbad> 04/04/2014好似最后post, 之后进去了？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 可能
<gebjgd> piggybo__, 一個漢子
<knownbad> 不如你给我你的名字。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 以前的昵稱
<gebjgd> knownbad, 改名前的
<knownbad> 不知道。
<knownbad> badass?   noass?   openass?
<knownbad> everyonesass?
<gebjgd> knownbad, 滾
<knownbad> 真不知道。
<gebjgd> knownbad, r開頭的
<knownbad> 不如私聊给。
<knownbad> 我记不的。
<knownbad> 我担心贱猫的儿子但他似乎不担心。
<knownbad> 记得了，rmb?
<knownbad> 给！
<knownbad> 哦，就英国打劫那位。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 滾
<knownbad> Robinwho?
<knownbad> 也只有一张照片还加呢。
<knownbad> 刚刚看到贱猫05/03/2014有出现。
<knownbad> 传闻中茂名px厂的位置。准备5月4日去看。
<knownbad> 本人未证实是否确实，看网络信息，茂名政府正偷偷的动工，选择性的看吧。明天我亲自去调查一下。
<knownbad> 按传闻的地址，与市中心直线距离刚好10公里﻿
<piggybo__> knownbad: 你回国了？
<gebjgd> piggybo__, 他是灣仔
<gebjgd> piggybo__, 回什麼國　只能是回匪佔區
<gebjgd> 不行了
<gebjgd> 換手機
<gebjgd> 小孩搶
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你老婆天天在家幹嘛呢
<gebjgd> andy hou是哪位？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你ｇ+上屁都沒有
<knownbad> 老婆倒是回国了。
<knownbad> 不知道，我是不放什么东西。
<knownbad> 没看见你什么东西倒是看到了松鼠。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 鬆鼠沒什麼東西啊
<knownbad> 他的玉照。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 哦哦哦
<knownbad> 难怪越南妹子跑了。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你太狠了
<piggybo__> g+注册完了就再没用过。。。
<gebjgd> piggybo__, 一看你就沒免俗
<gebjgd> piggybo__, 隨了大流
<gebjgd> piggybo__, fb我就沒怎麼用過
<piggybo__> 我也不用fb啊
<gebjgd> g+天天用　重度依賴google
<piggybo__> 现在我的sns只有三个: wechat, twitter和linkedin
<gebjgd> g+ whatsapp twitter irc webqq
<piggybo__> 我国内朋友都在wechat上，已经没人用qq了
<gebjgd> piggybo__, 我上ｑｑ不是爲了聯系　　是爲了聊天
<gebjgd> knownbad, 新的selam 看了麼
<knownbad> @@～
<knownbad> 虾米？
<gebjgd> knownbad, SALEM
<knownbad> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2737018/
<^k^> knownbad: ⇪ Selam (2013) - IMDb
<knownbad> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2963254/
<^k^> knownbad: ⇪ Salem (TV Series 2014– ) - IMDb
<knownbad> 没在看。   你干嘛看美国垃圾？
<knownbad> 刚好两个评分都7.2.
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我喜歡重口味的電視
<jiero> 都在呢。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 键盘映射的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459508 想把 capslock 和左面的 control 互换 xmodmap -e "keycode 66 = Control_L" xmodmap -e "keycode 37 = Caps_Lock" 运行以上2句后， 各按了一下， 切换正常 不过过一会儿之后， capslock 就又回到了原来。。。 运行 xmodmap -pke|egrep -e '(Control
<^k^>  ─> _L|Caps_Lock)' 看了下， 一切正常。。。 很奇怪。。求解决。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 dakkon — 2014-05-13 7:20
#ubuntu-cn 2014-05-13
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M08/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2qTyIJuJ7AAEejPfkY9YAALrPgGSX1wAAR6k603.jpg 这家促销店真够纠结的
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关于apt的source.list http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459510 最近在用apt-get的命令，发现了source.list，，找到了网站的镜像， 发现里面有好多可下载的包， 想求助大家，问一下，有没有readme之类的东西，说明里面的包，大概是干什么的。要不然就知道点点点的，也不知道干
<^k^>  ─> 什么。。 谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 ongjohn — 2014-05-13 8:55
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 搜狗输入法是开源的吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459511 如题？ 有人怕输入法在记录使用者的输入信息，然后去分析，当然，我也怕有这种情况。 统计信息: 发表于 由 arbor — 2014-05-13 9:27
<psychologe> kk
<lsjun> 到哪里去看一个频道的历史聊天记录？
<sou_> 聊天历史不是记录在文本文件里吗？
<lsjun> 我想看看我不在线的时候的。可以不？
<sou_> 都有  每天一个文本文件
<sou_> 你一进入频道的时候有一个公告 里面的 log 就是
<sou_> http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs
<^k^> ⇪ t: #ubuntu-cn@freenode 今日 log
<onlylove> imtxc: 起来起来
<onlylove> imtxc: http://www.oschina.net/news/51732/7-things-you-need-to-stop-doing-to-be-more-productive
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 想提升工作效率，就別再做这七件事 - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> imtxc: 别加班了
<lsjun> 每个频道都会有log么？还是咱们频道自己设置的？
<sou_> 自己设的
<sou_> 不是每个都有
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 救命呀!!!
 * lsjun 谢谢 sou_
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 我的ubuntu, 字体特别小了! 突然就这样了! http://imagebin.org/310544
<sou_> 你那星花怎么弄出来的
<sou_> lsjun: ???
<lsjun> “/me 想说的话”
<sou_>  “/me 这样？”
<sou_>  “/lsjun 想说的话”
<sou_> 还是不对
<onlylove> 腾迅用360防火墙 挡住了360公司的网络攻击,360公司 在QQ群里召开紧急会议,讨论下一次 应如何攻击。360的讨论对策被腾 讯从后台查看，于是腾讯生成了一套 方案应对。方案被360软件截获，又 发到了360公司的邮箱里。
<onlylove> sou_: 就是me指令
<sou_> onlylove: 噢  呵呵
<onlylove> sou_: 先打/ me 补个空格，然后再来你的内容
<freeflying> gfrog: 决定出掉atv, 换安卓盒子
<freeflying> gfrog: 有谁收不
 * sou_ 试试
<sou_> 好了 呵呵
<gfrog> freeflying: 我有俩了……
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 啥时候请客吧，骚年。
<freeflying> gfrog: 问问你认识的有谁收啊
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 啊? 为啥呀? 有啥事要请客???
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 我现在揭不开锅了都...
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 乃们不能这么残忍呀...
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 我要扯了，乃不请客？
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 别扯嘛~ 乖~
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 真的。
 * zenNamaste 摸摸 gfrog 的头
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 那也得等发了工资嘛...
 * zenNamaste 一生中吃过最好的就是  ->  风波庄
<RainFlying> onlylove 叔呢
<onlylove> RainFlying: 你找哪个叔……
<RainFlying> onlylove: 你这个叔啊
<onlylove> RainFlying: 你都管我叫叔了！你不是叔么？
<RainFlying> onlylove: 你才是叔，你们全公司都是叔
<RainFlying> onlylove: 我们来讨论一个学术问题。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 靠，你考虑下我公司妹子的感受
<RainFlying> onlylove: 我要带把菜刀上地铁，怎么才能顺利上地铁。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 我不知道
<onlylove> RainFlying: 你这个行为太危险
<RainFlying> onlylove: 一把菜刀好贵的，打车更贵。
<jiero> RainFlying:  会被脱光了的
<jiero> RainFlying: 哦。老乌鸦啊
<onlylove> RainFlying: 公交车没准有戏，你考虑下，别伤到别人
<onlylove> RainFlying: 地铁，这个真没办法
<RainFlying> onlylove: 这个肯定用木箱之类的弄好的。
<jiero> RainFlying: 委托速递呗，同城不过5元不是？
<onlylove> RainFlying: 弄好那就公交吧，地铁那安检你就别想了
<RainFlying> onlylove: 不过最近我经常不安检来着
<zenNamaste> 菜刀? 地铁? 放内裤里直接大摇大摆走过去就行了  RainFlying
<onlylove> RainFlying: 或者，你问卖刀的，能送货部
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 孩子，现在是夏天
<zenNamaste> RainFlying: 动作别太大, 小心割到蛋
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 还有，你肯定没走过建国门的地铁
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 走过.
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 我连四惠东都走过
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 建国门现在是人物统检
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 现在? 这么严?
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 是的
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 很早之前就这样了
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 收apple tv不
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 我去, 你都有菜刀了, 还怕人家检查? 谁茶给一刀
<freeflying> onlylove: 收apple tv不
<freeflying> imtxc: 收apple tv不
<jiero> RainFlying: 带这把 http://www.coldsteel.com/Product/88CWS/CHINESE_WAR_SWORD.aspx
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 不收. 我家三台大电视了..
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ Chinese War Swords - Cold Steel Knives
<jiero> zenNamaste:  ...
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 适合你家100m的网哦
<onlylove> freeflying: 你问土豪马去！别炫富！
<freeflying> jiero: 收apple tv不
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 没申请下来
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 人家说最快就30mb
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 这个也很好啊
<jiero> freeflying:  我家3台 android 电视盒子
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 不了, 我家电视够多了.
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 用了不到2小时的，便宜出给你好乐
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 不是电视啊，是盒子
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 那也不用了, 不看电视...
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39506
<^k^> ⇪ t: Solidot | NSA秘密改造美国出口的路由器
<jiero> zenNamaste: 你真壕，买了这么多电视不看电视充门面。。。
<jiero> zenNamaste: 壕。。。
<zenNamaste> jiero: 我爸妈当年装修的时候要买
<jiero> zenNamaste: 要买3台！
<zenNamaste> jiero: 当时有人看, 现在大家都忙, 就不看了
<zenNamaste> jiero: 恩, 只有我的屋子没有.
<jiero> zenNamaste: 所以绝对壕
<eexpress> www.youtube.com/watch?v=M413lLWvrbI
<alvin_rx1> Title: Ultra-fast, the robotic arm can catch objects on the fly - YouTube (@ youtube.com)
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 家里那么多屋子，果然壕
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 东五环外, 每天上班来回仨小时
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 还是特别挤的
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 那也是有房子呢
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 我爸妈的呀, 你爸妈没有
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 你爸妈没有?
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 我现在每天交通费5块了
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 我四块钱.
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 我爸妈有，没你这么多
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 我爸妈也就一套房呀
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 我要挤13到西二旗，然后再挤公交
 * jiero 爸妈有多套房。
<zenNamaste> jiero: 土豪现身
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 我爸妈的那套也就60平，你家三个电视机，目测不小于100
 * jiero 爸妈多套，一套50m2
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 88平, 建筑面积
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 搞不好是复式
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 别乱猜了
<jiero> zenNamaste: 北京壕
<zenNamaste> jiero: 多房壕
<zenNamaste> jiero: 你被他们带坏了
<jiero> zenNamaste: 那些都不是住的。
<jiero> zenNamaste: 都是商业用地
<zenNamaste> jiero: 有房不住, 还是商业用地, 真是太壕了! \(^o^)/~
<jiero> zenNamaste: 。。。。。
<lainme> jiero: 早上好
<jiero> lainme: 早上好
<zenNamaste> lainme: 妹子为什么不跟我说早上好!!!
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总壕大大
<onlylove> jiero: 你这么多套房，不如 zenNamaste一套值钱
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 屁, 都是自住房, 又不能卖, 值不值钱有什么区别???
<jiero> zenNamaste: 卖了你就可以移民欧洲了。
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 只不过侧面说明你壕而已
<zenNamaste> jiero: 不考虑.
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总atv用的不开心？
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 你黑我干嘛, 去黑 freeflying 壕去
<onlylove> gfrog: 我记得候总前几天说，要把家里所有设备改成水果产品，为啥最近都出掉了
<jiero> 我不觉得水果刀好用。
<jiero> 我还是喜欢烤箱
<gfrog> onlylove: 大概没用爽
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 太壕了，还有土豪马，那些黑不动了，也就黑下你
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 说起来好像没黑你
<jiero> zenNamaste: 因为你不参拜
<jiero> zenNamaste  onlylove imtxc 你们混的真惨，还是没昵称。
<jiero> zenNamaste: 哦。你是色大象
<onlylove> jiero: 小心人身安全
<zenNamaste> jiero: imtxc 有的, 忘了是色什么了.
 * zenNamaste 果黑表示, 苹果的手机真心难用. 
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 打电话发短信而
<onlylove> zenNamaste: å·²
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 还有发weixin呀!
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 我没微信
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 苹果的渣渣输入法.
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 发短信也不爽呀
<gfrog> zenNamaste: ios有九宫格了
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 你可以越狱
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 不知道ios8会不会有输入法接口。
<gfrog> onlylove: ios7越狱不能
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 我知道有, 但是依然不如android下面的输入法好用.
<RainFlying> 都是圡壕啊，不，是金壕。
<RainFlying> iOS 太难用
<zenNamaste> gfrog: ios8, 等等看吧
<gfrog> zenNamaste: android除了输入法可以显摆下，还有值得说的地方么？
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 翻墙
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 软件质量
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 我不知道啊，一直手写的说
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 后台
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 苹果那么高大上的东西，不能手写么
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 不知道诶... 没试过
<lainme> gfrog: 便宜？
<RainFlying> onlylove: 可以
<gfrog> zenNamaste: ios7也有后台
<onlylove> lainme: 快别拿便宜说事
<gfrog> zenNamaste: android讲软件质量？ 啧啧
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu12.04LTS，右上角输入法，不见了？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459512 用什么命令调出来？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Mivok — 2014-05-13 10:53
<onlylove> lainme: 一拿便宜说事，就有人拿着5000的水果和500的安卓比较
<jiero> gfrog:  播放各种东西方便
<zenNamaste> gfrog: ios7统一唤醒, 造成通知如软件本身不同步.
<zenNamaste> gfrog: android下面的大牌软件, 质量好过ios的
<RainFlying> Android 上软件质量高的有，质量低的有，说得 iOS 上就没低质量的软件一样的。
<jiero> gfrog: 连接方便。
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 例如？
<RainFlying> 我的 Nexus 4 入手 1200，比 iPhone 5 好用多了。
<zenNamaste> gfrog: newsblur
<zenNamaste> gfrog: jandan
<jiero> gfrog: 有可以完全信任的软件
<zenNamaste> gfrog: gmail
<zenNamaste> gfrog: gtalk
<gfrog> jiero: 我的水果数据线只用来充电，没啥跟本子同步的，都cloud了
<gfrog> jiero: 我的水果数据线只用来充电，没啥跟本子同步的，都icloud了
<RainFlying> 不信任 Gmail，很多信息 Gmail 读不到。
<zenNamaste> gf
<zenNamaste> gfrog: newsblur在ios下面经常崩溃
<jiero> gfrog: 你终于和我说话了，我以为你不理我了 哈 :D
<onlylove> gfrog: 我就记得有个妹子玩icloud，把电话本玩没了，然后在游戏上喊我要我电话
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 除了gmail/gtalk，没听过那俩
<gfrog> zenNamaste: newsblur干毛的？
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 替代greader的
<zenNamaste> gfrog: rss
<gfrog> onlylove: 不是icloud吧，是拿itunes在不同的机器上同步了吧？
<eexpress> zenNamaste: opera带rss订阅。来
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 哦，ios不用那玩意，
<onlylove> gfrog: 谁知道呢，她这么和我说的
<zenNamaste> gfrog: ios下面的浏览器, 都tmd无能!
<zenNamaste> eexpress: 我们说手机呢 e神
<eexpress> 破水果充电器，都要驱动控制的。 gfrog
<eexpress> zenNamaste: 何必手机上搞那些。
<zenNamaste> gfrog: chrome巨慢, 自带的倒是不慢, 但是巨难用
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 有个五星的rss阅读器，叫啥东西来着，忘了。
<jiero> 不过 我没有 apple 的设备。
<zenNamaste> gfrog: feedly?
<jiero> 手机浏览器，没有个好的。
<eexpress> zenNamaste: 只看网易新闻。类似
<gfrog> zenNamaste: chrome慢？ 好吧，我以为是4S自己慢
<zenNamaste> eexpress: 网易只看回复就好了~
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 不是，另外一个，2.99$的
<eexpress> 恩。回复好看。lol
<zenNamaste> gfrog: chrome 比 自带的浏览器慢几十倍. 播放gif的话
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 特别明显的能感觉到
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 没发现，不怎么看gif，看也是拿weibo客户端看
<eexpress> zenNamaste: 那是因为占内存吧
<jiero> 都是那种设计为UI超级小的设计，就不敢阻碍一下视线么，操作感觉超级糟
<eexpress> 还weibo.
<zenNamaste> gfrog: ucweb在android下面特别好用, 在ios下面就是渣渣
<gfrog> zenNamaste: ucweb是啥？
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 为神马会有人喜欢用第三方浏览器……
<zenNamaste> gfrog: uc浏览器呀
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 重排, 论坛模式什么的, 特别赞呀
 * gfrog 感脚 chrome@andriod vs safari@ios 还靠谱些
<eexpress> 手机上一直是opera主流吧。 zenNamaste
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 不不不, ucweb比chrome实用多了.
<jiero> chrome 差劲。
<onlylove> gfrog: 为神马用windows的还用非ie浏览器
<zenNamaste> eexpress: 那是多少年前了
<eexpress> 真轮不到uc
<gfrog> onlylove: 我在windows上用ie啊，因为装完系统只有丫
<zenNamaste> eexpress: opera在ios上面也很难用呀
 * eexpress 现在用系统自带的。用的少
<gfrog> onlylove: 没等装其他浏览器呢，系统就被删掉了
<eexpress> 在ios上是不行。
<lainme> eexpress: 感觉opera在手机上用的人也少了
<eexpress> ios上，我现在觉得啥都不行。除开游戏
<zenNamaste> eexpress: 早先我的moto e680, 跑mandriva的系统, 用的自带的opera, 还有ucweb, 特别好用
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 真心不怎么太需要手机浏览器…… 看网页都拿ipad
<eexpress> lainme: 我现在用系统自带的了。
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 抓机浏览器只看gmail mobile版
<zenNamaste> gfrog: ...  ...  但是你要承认ios上面的浏览器真心很渣.
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 真心没觉得
<eexpress> gfrog: 你这都感觉不出来啊
 * zenNamaste android下面的uc真心好用
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 不过不支持插件这事很郁闷
<eexpress> ipad纯游戏机
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 插件我倒是没啥需求
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 但是, 刷刷煎蛋什么的, 瞬间就被android比下去了
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 神马年代了还看jiandan
<zenNamaste> gfrog: android加载巨多图片之后, 依然流畅
<zenNamaste> gfrog: ... 我就喜欢看...
<eexpress> zenNamaste:  案桌的国内软件，现在也越来越慢卡了。
<gfrog> eexpress: ipad看书看杂志很不错
<eexpress> 卡得十
<zenNamaste> eexpress: 是呀
<zenNamaste> eexpress: 不过总不会比ios还卡
<eexpress> 一个taobao一个网易，启动都半天了。
<zenNamaste> eexpress: 网易...
<gfrog> zenNamaste: gxgx，下周一见
<eexpress> ios那是策略，升级，导致的慢
<onlylove> eexpress: 因为挤进来的人太多了
<zenNamaste> gfrog: ... ... ... ... 不一定呢.
<onlylove> eexpress: 是个人就想提交代码
<eexpress> 网易咋了
<eexpress> onlylove: 你提交过？
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 纳尼？ 你会伤了adam的心的。
<onlylove> eexpress: 网易，一个评论比新闻有意思的地方
<eexpress> onlylove: 是的。
<onlylove> eexpress: 我不会java，所以没提交
<onlylove> eexpress: 如果会，肯定要提交的
<eexpress> 我也经常乱说。。
<eexpress> 而且不匿名的
<onlylove> eexpress: 你觉得网易能匿名？
<eexpress> 我看到多数匿名啊。“xxx的网友”
<onlylove> eexpress: 暴露地区了吧
<eexpress> 地区那是没法。不在意吧
<onlylove> eexpress: 然后你觉得后台不记录ip？
<eexpress> 记了谁查嘛
<onlylove> eexpress: 真有人查
<eexpress> 去算概率去
<eexpress> 不挑出大事情，没人查
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39507
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Linux内核修正5年历史的严重bug
<onlylove> 是不是系统又要升级了
<eexpress> 今天登录了Pidgin，看着蛋蛋那恐怖的黑脸。nnnnd
<eexpress> 看着来米妹的红脸
<jiero> eexpress: 什么？
<eexpress> 触动你啥了？
<jiero> eexpress: 我才是黑脸哦。
<jiero> 哈啊哈
<eexpress> 你又没登录
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 找出来suspend的问题在神马时候发生了，suspend/resume的时候电源状态不一致的话，resume之后马上就花屏。
<eexpress> 啥系统，又出suspend的问题？
<gfrog> eexpress: trusty + x230啊
<gfrog> eexpress: 一直就没好
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 为什么 其他x230用户遇不到?
<eexpress> 额。那是jpwt。我们都不在意。
<zenNamaste> gfrog: è´µc
<gfrog> eexpress: 刷了bios只不过是减轻了问题出现的几率
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 你问问他们谁用ubuntu……
<eexpress> 真折腾。刷bios。系统接管后的bug啊。
<eexpress> 降低内核罗
<eexpress> 是内核高了吧
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 而且这玩意只发生在trusty GA的kernel，我在trusty开发阶段用了N久都没事
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 那你可以bisect嘛
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 不会搞
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 更重要的是不发钱给我
<zenNamaste> gfrog: lol~
<eexpress> 基蛙，你啥组的。
<eexpress> 云？
<eexpress> touch?
 * gfrog 换utopic去算了。
<gfrog> eexpress: cloud
<onlylove> gfrog: 电源状态不一致？
<onlylove> gfrog: 不理解
<eexpress> 额
<gfrog> onlylove: 插着电源休眠，摘掉电源用电池resume，就花屏
<gfrog> onlylove: 反过来亦然
<eexpress> nnnnnd gfrog 你一去，u1就没了。是你搞坏的吧
<onlylove> gfrog: 如果不这样做就没问题？
<gfrog> eexpress: 根本就不屌U1，慢出翔
<gfrog> onlylove: 。
<onlylove> eexpress: 他去了，然后把U1的经费变成他的工资了
<eexpress> 虽然慢点，还是好用
<eexpress> onlylove: 这样，那我们该去吃他，吃空他。
<imtxc> 早
<gfrog> eexpress: 好用？ 比dropbox差远了
<eexpress> 本来基蛙就刮瘦的。再吃就变骨骼google了。
<imtxc> gfrog: u1 的钱全给你黑了？
<gfrog> imtxc: 滚粗，莫造谣
<eexpress> 不鸟dropbox
<imtxc> gfrog: lol
 * gfrog adam过来说了几句奇怪的话……
<imtxc> 是不是说“不要把u1的事儿透露出去”
<eexpress> 额。蛋蛋不黑脸了。不发呆了。
<eexpress> imtxc: 估计是他们内部贪污。
<imtxc> eexpress: 没关系，反正我u1我还没会用
<eexpress> 或者他们工资拉高了。
<eexpress> 用工资击垮了u1
<imtxc> eexpress: 你说有没有可能是他们老板卖了u1是为了招聘色大象这样的大神进去
 * imtxc momo zenNamaste
<eexpress> imtxc: 大象不太像大神啊。像肥蛇而已。
<eexpress> lol
<eexpress> 他好萌的
 * zenNamaste momo imtxc 
<zenNamaste> u1是什么?
<eexpress> 其实也不肥
<eexpress> ubuntu one. 云
<^k^> zenNamaste: define:u1 |U1| spliceosomal RNA is the small nuclear RNA (snRNA) component of |U1| snRNP (small nuclear ribonucleoprotein), an RNA-protein complex that combines ...
<zenNamaste> 哦.
<imtxc> eexpress: 求教 opera 到底怎么才保存下来邮件
<eexpress> 另存就是
 * gfrog 换utopic
<imtxc> eexpress: 邮件列表里面的邮件每隔一段时间就没有了，需要重新下载
<eexpress> ä½ pop?
<eexpress> 没了？
<imtxc> eexpress: 记得之前问过这个问题
<eexpress> 我不记得
<imtxc> eexpress: 在，就是客户端里面没有了
<eexpress> 咋可能。自己删除的吧
<eexpress> 还有回收站啊
<imtxc> eexpress: 过一段时间之后，点开邮件列表那个目录，里面就是空的，得重新下载一次
<eexpress> imap?
<imtxc> eexpress: 没在回收站里面，哎呀我没表达清楚？
<eexpress> 你口吃。lol
<imtxc> eexpress: 就是感觉是客户端里面的缓存一会儿就没了的样子
<eexpress> 真没见过。
<eexpress> 你cache全挂tmpfs?
<eexpress> 也不应该丢inbox啊
<eexpress> inbox也挂tmpfs?
<imtxc> eexpress: inbox 没有丢
<imtxc> eexpress: 别的标签的丢了
<eexpress> 那咋搞。你incron监视inbox目录？
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 你的客户端是啥? 不是offlineimap?
<eexpress> 估计是说pop
<imtxc> zenNamaste: opera
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 哦
<eexpress> imap真心不好用。我现在全废弃了。直接web
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 这台机器上面 mu4e 字体显示太丑，调不好看
<zenNamaste> imtxc: ... ...
<imtxc> eexpress: 你都不用opera收邮件了？
<eexpress> 就收一个主邮箱。其他的代收。
<imtxc> web不能离线啊
<eexpress> 网易的web也开着。
<zenNamaste> imtxc: (default ((t (:inherit nil :stipple nil :background "Black" :foreground "SteelBlue" :inverse-video nil :box nil :strike-through nil :overline nil :underline nil :slant normal :weight normal :height 143 :width normal :foundry "unknown" :family "Fantasque Sans Mono")))
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 你的字体就别提了，我们都见过你的截图。。。
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 新的
<eexpress> lol
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 截图看看
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 之前你那个字体配置就别提了
<eexpress> 改版圆体。来吧。 zenNamaste
<eexpress> 带mono
<zenNamaste> eexpress: imtxc: http://imagebin.org/310552
<eexpress> 继续丑
<zenNamaste> eexpress: ToT
<eexpress> 你这还不如乐乐的字体
<zenNamaste> eexpress: 怎么可能...
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 你干嘛老用这么诡异的英文字体
<zenNamaste> qiao: http://imagebin.org/310552  字体丑嘛?
<eexpress> zenNamaste: 还不如你用标题栏的字体
<eexpress> imtxc: 握手
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 你居然带着猫猫的斗篷用ubuntu和sougou输入法
 * zenNamaste 你们没有审美...
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 那个是gateway cloak
<eexpress> 你不美。审个啥
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 去不掉
<qiao> zenNamaste: 比自带的好看
<imtxc> o
<zenNamaste> qiao: +1
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 怪不得你会喜欢 qiao
<eexpress> 额，互相追捧？
<eexpress> 基情啊
<iMadper> qiao: 动手吧
<eexpress> imtxc: 他威胁你
<eexpress> sssss: 啥irc客户端，我给你一个改名脚本吧
<sssss> eexpress: 用处不大啊，还是人 iMadper 这种op的脚本靠谱
<gfrog> sssss: 不带那个cloak上不来freenode，丫有并发连接限制。
<eexpress> lol
<sssss> eexpress: 给我个一键+op ban iMadper 的脚本
<gfrog> sssss: 帽帽上freenode又特别多
<eexpress> 一键的有啊。gir.pl里面
<October21> 用comic字体看英文有点怪怪的
<eexpress> 你没权限不是
<sssss> gfrog: 那如果有 freenode 的 cloak 和 gateway cloak 的话，会用哪一个？
<gfrog> sssss: 问 iMadper
<gfrog> sssss: 我没cloak
<sssss> cc iMadper
<eexpress> 斗篷个啥。无聊
<eexpress> happyaron: 你改心情了？
<eexpress> 要和 Destine 始终？
<happyaron> eexpress: 人生要有始有终啦
<eexpress> 看来是重组的步骤？ ha.
<happyaron> eexpress: 额，不是这意思。
<eexpress> 额。哈皮心，海底针。不懂了。
<sssss> eexpress: 那就来个自动给每个在线的op发消息求帽子的脚本～
<eexpress> sssss: 你先有权限再说
 * gfrog 我了个去，utopic直接换systemd了
<sssss> eexpress: 求帽子要啥权限
<eexpress> op要狒狒给啊。
<happyaron> gfrog: 坑爹吧，桌面team现在还不知道用啥方法改呢。
<eexpress> gfrog: 你用1410？
<gfrog> eexpress: .
<eexpress> ？
<gfrog> happyaron: 我擦，太可怕了，说不定重启就回不来了，bless me吧
<eexpress> 基本光荣了
<eexpress> 那是touch的版本了。死得快
<gfrog> eexpress: 讨厌，乌鸦嘴撒
<happyaron> eexpress: 就是感觉长大了呗
<happyaron> eexpress: 介个要谢谢 Destine
<happyaron> lol
<happyaron> hamo: 蛤蟆
<eexpress> happyaron: 。。
<hamo> happyaron: nnnd
<gfrog> happyaron: 黑毛儿
<eexpress> 蛤蟆在啊。momo hamo
<hamo> eexpress: 姨姨..
<happyaron> eexpress: 点点点啥。
<sssss> hamo: 刚才传说你把u1卖了做工资了？
<eexpress> happyaron: 反正你要经过多次洗礼的。才明白啊
<eexpress> hamo: 你最近作啥了？把u1搞垮了
<gfrog> happyaron: nnnd == nice nice nice darling?
<gfrog> hamo: nnnd == nice nice nice darling?
 * gfrog 发错人了。
<hamo> gfrog: 那nnnnnnnnnd呢？
<happyaron> eexpress: 无所谓啦
<eexpress> 通常根据情绪，n是倍数。nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnd
<happyaron> gfrog: ...
<jiero> hamo:  so many nice words to recall
<gfrog> hamo: naked*n nice*n darling.
<hamo> eexpress: 问蛋去..只有他们那个高大上的部门才能搞垮u1
 * hamo ...
 * onlylove 困
<eexpress> hamo: 好吧。你们推卸责任
 * jiero 摸摸 hamo
 * jiero 抱抱 onlylove
<jiero> onlylove: 别睡了，快吃饭吧。
<happyaron> eexpress: 你看你哪壶不开提哪壶，昨天还看 Destine 遇见我绕着走呢。lol
<eexpress> 罗杰你这闷骚的。到处摸抱
<eexpress> happyaron: 说明你现在势头上升了。
<eexpress> 是manpage了
<happyaron> eexpress: 罗姐最近遇到感情问题了
<gfrog> eexpress: happyaron 乃俩在长沙面基去了？
<eexpress> 他没事也乱抱的。不在意。
<eexpress> gfrog: 啥哦
 * jiero 抱抱 eexpress
<hamo> happyaron: 你去长沙了？
<eexpress> 额。哈皮又来了？
<hamo> happyaron: 面ee没？
<happyaron> gfrog hamo eexpress 16号到长沙
<happyaron> hamo: 面过一次了
<eexpress> 去湖大？
<gfrog> happyaron: 果然呢
<eexpress> 科大？
<happyaron> eexpress: 科大
<happyaron> eexpress: 然后去凤凰
<eexpress> 湖大上次妹子多吧。
<happyaron> +1
<eexpress> 玩啊。。。旅游
<hamo> happyaron: 公款？
<eexpress> 几号？我同去凤凰
<happyaron> hamo: 啊
<eexpress> 可以公费？报名
<happyaron> eexpress: 18-20吧好像。
 * hamo 羡慕...
<happyaron> eexpress: 你公费没戏
 * hamo 嫉妒...
<eexpress> 周日18号
 * hamo 恨啊
<happyaron> eexpress: 自己给自己报销吧
<jiero> happyaron: 为啥ee没戏？
<happyaron> jiero: 没人给报销啊
<eexpress> 有车接送没
<jiero> happyaron: 什么活动？
<jiero> eexpress: 。。。
<eexpress> 就是啊。为啥我不能报销。
<happyaron> jiero: 就活动。。。
<jiero> happyaron: 。。。
<happyaron> eexpress: 貌似外地可以报销去长沙的火车票
<eexpress> 不报销没关系。只要有人服侍。
<happyaron> jiero: 17号 release party + round table
<hamo> happyaron: 那个什么圆桌会议？
<happyaron> y
<eexpress> 多带mm
<gfrog> hamo: 乃都去不大赔死了，还羡妒恨啥
<happyaron> hamo: 圆桌会议之后去凤凰
<happyaron> eexpress: 搜狗带俩
 * hamo 我还没去过凤凰啊
<eexpress> 搜狗的活动？
<happyaron> eexpress: 科大都是阿姨，lol
<eexpress> hamo: 我都没去过
<happyaron> eexpress: 科大的，但是搜狗去的人比C社还多……
<hamo> eexpress: 没事，本地人没去过本地的景点太正常了
<eexpress> 其实就一乡镇。赶紧查查，还到处收门票不。 happyaron
<happyaron> eexpress: 有人管门票好像
<eexpress> hamo: 下次你来。我带你去？
<jiero> happyaron: 搜狗的人本来就比c社多吧。
<eexpress> happyaron: 额。看来这也是自费了。
<happyaron> eexpress hamo 你们俩面基时去吧
<happyaron> jiero: 嗯，多很多啦。
<happyaron> iMadper: ping
<happyaron> iMadper: 你肿么了
<hamo> happyaron: 去凤凰也是公款？
<happyaron> hamo: .
 * hamo 羡慕嫉妒恨啊...
 * happyaron 不要这样追问没完啊。。。
<jiero> happyaron:  大家都爱你的钱包呢
<jiero> happyaron: 没办法，你自己出个频道，公开信息吧 :)
<hamo> eexpress: 没公款才不要出去旅游呢...
<gfrog> happyaron: 去凤凰可以带家属么？ 你把hamo当家属带去吧
<hamo> gfrog: 那你可以陪着 happyaron 去马耳他啊...
<roylez> hamo: .
<gfrog> hamo: 我对马尔他不感兴趣。
<hamo> roylez: 哇，扎西你来啦
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<roylez> hamo: 丫还没死？
<hamo> gfrog: 多爽，去海滩上看妹汁
<hamo> roylez: 忙史啦
<gfrog> hamo: 还是乃爽，去不搭配死看红灯区
<happyaron> gfrog: 我爱好女……
<gfrog> happyaron: 凑合下，满足下hamo算了
<happyaron> gfrog: 可以带家属，但只能带女的啊
 * happyaron 坐看 gfrog hamo 互黑
<happyaron> roylez: 扎西
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 这是渣渣配置么，跑14.04是不是自虐？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459513 Intel(R) HD Graphics CPU G540 @ 2.50GHz Mem 3.34GB 公司的电脑，装了14.04虚拟机，卡的一逼。如果格了电脑，只装14.04,大家说咋样？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 noble_out — 2014-05-13 12:00
<jiero> roylez:  。
<jiero> roylez:  哲学家
<jiero> happyaron: 。。。
<happyaron> jiero: 你点点点啥
<happyaron> 昨天陪袜子聊到天亮，困爆了，妹的
<sssss> roylez: 扎西
<onlylove> happyaron: 袜子……
<happyaron> onlylove: 袜子在追妹子，咱得做僚机啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 你和袜子聊天到天亮……
<onlylove> happyaron: 袜子是谁
<happyaron> wzssyqa:
<happyaron> onlylove: 咱这僚机绝对靠谱
<gfrog> happyaron: 袜子？
<onlylove> happyaron: 你还不如和罗杰聊，今天早上给我来句，l5e比这些人靠谱
<sssss> 袜子？
<happyaron> gfrog: 问ee
<happyaron> gfrog: 他给起的拉
<onlylove> sssss: 那个wz开头的
<happyaron> onlylove: 我没那么大体力治疗同时治疗这么多兄弟啊。
<onlylove> happyaron: 没事，不就是群刷么
<happyaron> jiero: 罗姐坚持住，治愈了袜子再治你。
<sssss> ...
 * gfrog google search的时候总有验证码粗线，肿么破？
<happyaron> gfrog: 换vpn
<sssss> gfrog: 换网络
<gfrog> happyaron: 这是vpn的毛病？
<onlylove> gfrog: 没法破
<happyaron> onlylove: 你要累死我啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 累不死
<happyaron> gfrog: 你的地址被google认为是自动搜索吧
<happyaron> gfrog: 一般是VPN的问题
<gfrog> happyaron: 啊，有可能之前进过google的黑名单哈。
<happyaron> :)
<onlylove> happyaron: 不是的，如果是nat啥的就会
<happyaron> onlylove: 不会的
<gfrog> happyaron: 我让他们给我换一个地址看
<onlylove> happyaron: 我在vmware的时候就这样
<happyaron> onlylove: NAT后面的用户多了去了
<onlylove> happyaron: 哦，代理
<onlylove> happyaron: 经常被弹
<happyaron> onlylove: 也可能地址被判断成大量代理
<happyaron> 嗯
<gfrog> happyaron: 竟然是连到ipv6的地址上去了……
<sssss> gfrog: 不过 ，换 baidu.com 不是更方便么 lol
<gfrog> happyaron: 我U肿么禁用ipv6栈来着？
<happyaron> gfrog: 不知，没弄过
<onlylove> gfrog: 禁用ipv6栈？不知道，sysctl里面貌似有？
<gfrog> onlylove: 是有，但是我记得kernel cli里有个选项来着。 cc happyaron
<onlylove> leeeee: 以后罗杰的那些小破事，就都给你了，非常感谢
<sssss> leeeee: 听说你很靠谱？
<leeeee> 怎么了我又。。
<sssss> 对了，大家都没要求 iMadper 退昨天的相声票钱么
<sssss> iMadper: 退票退票退票
<happyaron> iMadper: 消失了。。。
<gfrog> happyaron: onlylove 之前一直被转发到google的ipv6地址去了，大概google检测到我用ipv4地址访问ipv6网络，所以总出验证码
<happyaron> gfrog: ipv4地址访问ipv6，您是CCIE么？
<happyaron> lol
<gfrog> happyaron: proxy
<gfrog> happyaron: proxy那头怎么访问，全看proxy的行为了撒
<happyaron> gfrog: 那也很正常啊
<leeeee> onlylove
<leeeee> onlylove：他太纠结了
<leeeee> sssss：别道听途说
<happyaron> leeeee: 罗姐只能交给你拯救
<leeeee> happyaron：求别黑
<leeeee> happyaron
<happyaron> leeeee: 这怎么是黑啊
<gfrog> happyaron: 嘛很正常？
<happyaron> gfrog: 内网ipv4，代理双栈
<gfrog> happyaron: 然后呢？ 你是说google给我出验证码不是因为访问了ipv6的地址？
<onlylove> leeeee: 一点没黑，这些人都救不了，只有你能救罗杰
<leeeee> happyaron：他那么纠结
<leeeee> 我就怎么能救了  匪夷所思
<happyaron> gfrog: 应该不是
<onlylove> leeeee: <jiero>  leeeee 昨天当我情感教练了，比你们靠谱多了 lol
<happyaron> gfrog: 觉得还是地址段有问题
<onlylove> leeeee: 原话
<happyaron> onlylove: +10086
<happyaron> leeeee: 我们把罗姐拜托给你了啊
<gfrog> happyaron: 好吧，管他呢，关掉ipv6好像就好了
<happyaron> gfrog: lol
<leeeee> == 一次就够了 再说他也还是老样子
<leeeee> 真是没得救
<happyaron> leeeee: 不能这么快就对他放弃治疗呀
<leeeee> == 为什么要给他治疗啊 他自己又不想走出来
<leeeee> 无语
<leeeee> 姐很呆萌的好吧
<leeeee> 搞得姐很老一样现在
 * hamo 频道里又来新妹汁了？
<happyaron> leeeee: diamond 姐？
<happyaron> 罗姐被弄跑了……
<happyaron> leeeee: 治愈不到位啊
<leeeee> 对啊 越来越差。。
<leeeee> 兔子！！！！快肥来啦
<leeeee> 其实他有可能去找纠纠去了 嗯 肯定没错儿
<leeeee> ==
 * gfrog 换systemd中…… 
<leeeee> jiero：== 你回来好了
<hoxily> lsjun: http://hoxily.us/tools/irclogs.html
<^k^> ⇪ t: IRC Logs of #ubuntu-cn@FreeNode
<onlylove> happyaron: 这俩都跑了啥节奏
<happyaron> onlylove: 唉
<happyaron> hamo: 妹纸跑路了
<onlylove> hamo: 你太久没来，好多妹子来了又走
 * happyaron giggles
<onlylove> hamo: 你要经常在啊
 * hamo 老了...
<happyaron> hoxily: http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs
<^k^> ⇪ t: #ubuntu-cn@freenode 今日 log
<onlylove> hamo: 小屁孩，整天说自己老了
<^k^> 新 云计算 • 关于maas的region controller HA的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459514 maas官方资料上讲 maas的region controller需要做HA，可是看完整个手册，也没看到这个HA如何部署。请明白的朋友给指点一下。 统计信息: 发表于 由 cnhome — 2014-05-13 12:57
<happyaron> gfrog: ^^^
<happyaron> gfrog: 还真有人用maas啊
<hoxily> happyaron: 你那个只能显示当天log
<happyaron> hoxily: 嗯
<happyaron> hoxily: 那是袜子的
<iMadper> hamo: nnd, 不看msg
<hoxily> happyaron: 我给它改进了，可以显示30天内的log
<happyaron> 罗姐回来了，坐等 leeeee
<hoxily> http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs 这个页面的能显示当天log的原理是Javascript计算然后跳转。
<breeze_growing> 各位 谁能告诉我 为什么8000 8001端口也可以登录freenode.net？
<alvin_rx1> Title: About the Network (@ freenode.net)
<jiero> happyaron:  。
<jiero> happyaron:  我还好啦。对方不喜欢我，我没能力。
<breeze_growing> 只是好奇为什么irc可以用多个端口登录？
<jiero> happyaron: 我就不要见她了，免得她到处走
<breeze_growing> 顺便问一句：端口是什么？
<^k^> breeze_growing: define:顺便问一句：端口 2013年9月13日 |...| 看到好多同学说校内网|端口|坏了的保修没去修，这个是不可能的，给同学们说一下， 校内网每栋宿舍楼会有 ... 说是电脑有点问题，然后我|顺便问|了句你们去哪里修啊， 妹子说去学校那个修电脑的地方，我问一般怎么修啊， ...
<^k^>  ─> 我也说|一句|.
<jiero> breeze_growing:  哪里的端口？
<breeze_growing> 就是系统里常说的 0～6556*的端口啊
<onlylove> jiero: 你不用替他操心
<onlylove> breeze_growing: 谁和你说的http一定要是80端口？
<onlylove> breeze_growing: 只不过缺省是80而已
<lainme> kk给的这个有点意思。不靠重装修电脑，这是要多辛苦
<breeze_growing> onlylove 不知道啊 我连端口实质是什么东东还不知道来
<breeze_growing> 端口是不是tcp/ip协议规定的类似api的东西？
<onlylove> lainme: 通常会是炫技，或者磨蹭时间，或者就是闲的无聊
<onlylove> happyaron: 另一只也回来了
<leeeee> jiero:对不起来
<leeeee> onlylove ：happyaron ==
<happyaron> onlylove: 赞
<happyaron> jiero: ...
<onlylove> lainme: 再就有一个可能，就是，那问题太小，犯不着重装
<jiero> leeeee happyaron 她让我听 梁静茹-梦醒时分
<happyaron> leeeee: 姐你去治愈他吧
<jiero> 哈啊哈 我让她看 Tears of Steel 被返还了。
<jiero> happyaron: 蓉蓉。。。
<happyaron> jiero: 没事，理解
<leeeee> jiero：姐建议你去听 let it go!!!!!
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu12.04LTS，不能播放音乐？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459515 MP3 统计信息: 发表于 由 Mivok — 2014-05-13 13:16
<lainme> 听 uninstall
<happyaron> jiero: 听 leeeee 姐的
<jiero> ...
<leeeee> jiero:听lainme姐的
<happyaron> jiero: 听 Idina Menze 版的
<happyaron> jiero: 好吧那你听 uninstall
<onlylove> 你们都说的啥……
<jiero> uninstall 是歌名啊。头一次听到。
<lainme> onlylove: jiero leeeee http://www.bilibili.tv/video/av43651/
<gfrog> happyaron: 那必须，正经赚钱的买卖啊
<happyaron> gfrog: 多坑爹啊
<jiero> 。打不开。。。
<gfrog> happyaron: 正经赚钱的买卖啊
<happyaron> gfrog: 一会儿俩会撞车了，肿么破
<gfrog> happyaron: 哈？
<lainme> jiero: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjQ3MzM5NDQw.html
<alvin_rx1> Title: Uninstall the earth ノンテロップver(卸载地球)—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看 (@ youku.com)
<onlylove> jiero: 要不你让她听梁静茹-给未来的自己？我瞎说的
<happyaron> gfrog: 被schedule了两个会，撞车
<gfrog> happyaron: 开一个，推一个
<onlylove> happyaron: suggest new time
<gfrog> happyaron: 看哪个优先级高
<leeeee> == 姐 你的品位 好好独特
<happyaron> gfrog: 哪个都还没推掉
<happyaron> onlylove: 人家说时间都排差不多了，不改
 * gfrog systemd安装完毕，重启去鸟
<onlylove> gfrog: 希望你活着回来
<shuduo> 国内有类似tears of steel的开源电影吗
<leeeee> lainme：知道罗杰为什么喜欢你了
<^k^> leeeee:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<iMadper> 啊?
<happyaron> leeeee: 恭喜
<iMadper> 我没看到刷屏呀
<lainme> leeeee: ……
<iMadper> happyaron: 我就看到一条而已呀
<lainme> kk怎么了
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 唉。。
<happyaron> leeeee: 罗姐喜欢 lainme ？
<leeeee> 嗯
<onlylove> happyaron: 那只有decline了
<happyaron> onlylove: decline以后电话来了，说要参加。
<happyaron> 跪下了都
<leeeee> 喜欢有很多种 蓉蓉又。。
<leeeee> 想多了
<onlylove> happyaron: 你别想多。罗杰也喜欢你
<onlylove> happyaron: 罗杰对喜欢的定义是啥我不清楚
<happyaron> leeeee onlylove ...... ......
<onlylove> happyaron: 事实就是这样
<leeeee> 对啊
<jiero> onlylove:  其实主要是两点， 可以信赖 有趣
<leeeee> 楼上正解
<zhouqt> $ lsb_release -r
<zhouqt> Release:        14.10
<happyaron> zhouqt: 名字
<zhouqt> happyaron: 肿么
<gfrog> happyaron: 改不改的无所谓撒
<happyaron> lol
<iMadper> happyaron: http://imagebin.org/310560  亮点自寻
<iMadper> gfrog: ^^ hamo ^^
<happyaron> iMadper: 没寻道
<happyaron> 没寻到
<iMadper> happyaron: ... ... ...
<gfrog> iMadper: 你把 gery都吓跑了
<iMadper> happyaron: 看那个人的名字.
<iMadper> gfrog: gery是谁?
<happyaron> iMadper: 妈蛋
<happyaron> lol
<leeeee> 妈蛋？
<iMadper> happyaron: lol~
<gfrog> iMadper: 13:33 -!- gery [gery@nat/redhat/x-kuxqxkvkbcxcbpxb] has quit [Quit: leaving]
<iMadper> gfrog: 不认识, 你认识吗?
<gfrog> iMadper: 贵司的，我肿么会认识
<happyaron> gfrog: 不是猫猫的吧
<gfrog> happyaron: 披着帽帽的斗篷呢
<happyaron> gfrog: 18摸的吧
<gfrog> happyaron: 不是一码事
<gfrog> happyaron: 乃的context没换过来
<happyaron> gfrog: 。。。
<iMadper> sssss: 如果有gateway cloak和自己的cloak, 那么展示的是gateway cloak. 没有办法改变这个顺序, 除非你走跳板
<iMadper> b
<jiero> 谢谢 lainme leeeee happyaron
 * jiero 是个近视眼
<onlylove> iMadper: 还真有叫madan的？这谁这么纠结
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
<onlylove> jiero: madper给了个图让找亮点，我就瞅了眼高亮而已
<lainme> 马丹
<jiero> onlylove: 哦。其实我才知道 madper 用 Ubuntu。。。
<happyaron> gfrog: 用debian+systemd吧
<onlylove> 国内的网络看imagebin真纠结
<happyaron> gfrog: 我司的桌面太不靠谱了
<gfrog> happyaron: 找个理由说服我不用fedora先。 lol
<onlylove> happyaron: 你不要这样啊，好歹说不怎么靠谱
<happyaron> gfrog: yum太挫
<onlylove> gfrog: fedora不是早就用systemd了么
<happyaron> onlylove: “实在是不怎么靠谱”。
<gfrog> happyaron: 乃个做桌面的UE都不eat your own dogfood，还好意思说我社桌面搓。啧啧
<happyaron> gfrog: 尼玛你觉得我的工作是桌面么？
<gfrog> happyaron: 输入法也是桌面的一部分撒
<happyaron> gfrog: 各种打杂加 release engineering
<onlylove> jiero: 我觉得他是因为搜狗拼音
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • Ubuntu 10.04中如何让系统开机后停留在自己的程序上 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459516 写了一个framebuffer写屏程序，已设置成开机自动运行，然后系统默认是进入图形化界面，当开机自己的程序运行之后系统又会进入到图形化界面，这样就又把自己的程序刷掉了 所以
<^k^>  ─> 哪位前辈知道如何让系统开机后走到我自己的程序时就停在那儿，别再继续进入图形化桌面了？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 scosdq — 2014-05-13 13:3 …
<jiero> 为了 happyaron？
 * gfrog 至少手上的vps都是precise server……
<leeeee> 想当初我的桌面也是那样嘛
<happyaron> gfrog: 你是support，eat your own dog food
<leeeee> 唉。。
<leeeee> 一年前。。
<jiero> leeeee:  。。。
<jiero> leeeee: 你来了没1年吧。
<leeeee> 差不多了啊
<leeeee> 只是我中间半年木有来。。
<jiero> leeeee: 你半年前不也是这样么。。。
<leeeee> 我电脑是5月份买的啊。。
<leeeee> 买好来过一次。。那时候谁都不认识啊
<leeeee> 弄好支付宝就走了。。
<leeeee> 后面来的时候 我记得黑毛哥帮我啦
<leeeee> 之后他就不见了？！
<gebjgd> leeeee, 看到你的照片之後就跑了
<gebjgd> leeeee, 你可以這麼理解
<onlylove> gebjgd: 要不要这样……
<happyaron> lol
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。
<jiero> 不见了？
 * hamo ...
 * hamo 能不能不乱叫名字啊！
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 对不起啦
 * jiero 摸摸 hamo 蛤蟆
 * hamo momo jiero 
<hamo> leeeee: 你就是那个妹汁啊...当时不叫这个名字啊
<gebjgd> leeeee, 減肥
<happyaron> 看上去蛤蟆桑心了。
<leeeee> 嗯 对啊 改名了啊
<leeeee> gebjgd：木有动力
<onlylove> happyaron: 你社的系统，如果是从base system开始搭积木，还是可以用用的
<gebjgd> leeeee, 那就沒有辦法了
<onlylove> 我要说啥来着……
<jiero> gebjgd: 她不想恋爱，所以就没有动力瘦下来。
<jiero> lol
<leeeee> gebjgd：木有关系啊 我又没想要减肥。。只不过是你觉得我需要减肥而已、、
<onlylove> 哦，自动化部署，用c#
<leeeee> jiero：就算恋爱也不用减肥啊 要求我减肥 那他去找瘦的不就OK了
<jiero> leeeee: 。。。你在说什么呢。
<onlylove> happyaron: 现在skype没有国际版tom版的区别了吧？
<hamo> onlylove: 没有了，都跟tom版一样了
<leeeee> 没啥 我以前谈恋时 至少我男友没有要求我减肥 也不让我化妆。。
<onlylove> 挖擦，GMW
<leeeee> 还挺好的
<onlylove> hamo: 理解了……
<hamo> leeeee: 再发个pp出来？
<leeeee> == 别丢人了 我发了N次了
<onlylove> happyaron: 我理解不了c#为啥那么多人用啊
<hamo> onlylove: C#很好啊
<piggybox_> onlylove: 很多人用么？
<onlylove> hamo: 好么？你写个自动部署程序给我，用c#
<onlylove> piggybox_: 不知道，目前看我要用
<sssss> C# 很好啊
<hamo> onlylove: 自动部署powershell更好
<onlylove> hamo: 自动部署，嗯，部署linux,windows
<bcao> 应该看项目把。。我powershell 用着挺好的。。
<hamo> onlylove: C#好也不可能适用所有啊
<bcao> 买不起visual studio
<onlylove> hamo: 目前就要我做这个，用C#写自动部署
<happyaron> onlylove: 我还正用shell扒whois数据库呢
<hamo> onlylove: 拉你们项目经理出去鞭尸
<adam8157> hamo: yoooooo
<onlylove> hamo: 表这样……
<hamo> onlylove: 乱提需求的项目经理怎么XXX都不为过啊
<onlylove> hamo: 她说了，大家都在学习……
<hamo> onlylove: 那你就写个C#调powershell，我记得有接口
<happyaron> onlylove: 要么辞职，要么学呗
<hamo> onlylove: System.Management.Automantion.dll
<onlylove> happyaron: 学呗，
<onlylove> hamo: 我不知道他们的target是啥啊
<onlylove> hamo: 我等下看下资料吧
<hamo> onlylove: 能用到C#的，估计是Win吧
<onlylove> hamo: 这边是vmware外包出来的个东西
<sssss> onlylove: 为啥佳能的17-55 24-70 之类比尼康便宜这么多
<happyaron> lieex: 千里么？
 * adam8157 改过一个C#的flash烧写程序......
<onlylove> sssss: 佳能不是1855么
<gebjgd> sssss, 帶防抖
<onlylove> sssss: 狗头咯
<sssss> iMadper: 我说的是17 55 啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 我擦，这是神马想法…… 拿c#烧flash
<onlylove> hamo: vmware有个东西就是用c#写的，不过据说已经要废弃了，全面转向flex
<adam8157> gfrog: 还有个用c#写的ota升级包编码程序呢
<onlylove> hamo: 人可不管你是啥系统，人玩的是虚拟化
<hamo> onlylove: 你为啥外包给vmware...
<onlylove> hamo: 你有不外包的活？
<onlylove> hamo: 你在度娘的时候，度娘都不搭理我
<hamo> onlylove: 这个...有个坑，被别人占了
<onlylove> hamo: 然后你走了，度娘疯狂给我发短信，你曾经关注百度，balabala……
<hamo> onlylove: hahaha
 * hamo 逗比HR啊
<sssss> happyaron: 5d3 真心赞
<onlylove> hamo: 我真想回复roll egg
<happyaron> sssss: 低价出给我
<sssss> happyaron: 我还没下单呢
<adam8157> sssss: 多少钱
<sssss> happyaron: 首先我得吧我手头的这个高价出去
<onlylove> adam8157: 两万？
<adam8157> onlylove: 卧槽
<onlylove> adam8157: 我记得套机差不多这个价
<happyaron> sssss: 手头的是什么
<happyaron> sssss: 5D2的话我考虑
<onlylove> happyaron: 泥坑d7k
<sssss> onlylove: 24-70 4 的那个套机 2w
<sssss> happyaron: 无敌兔太老了吧
<happyaron> 泥坑借不到头，算了。
<happyaron> sssss: 你又不出无敌伞给我。
<onlylove> happyaron: 借毛头，直接买个金圈
<onlylove> c#的关键字真多
<DogPie> 这里讨论话题真广泛啊
<happyaron> onlylove: 你付钱的话我不介意
<onlylove> happyaron: 信用卡拿来，我付钱
<sssss> happyaron: 借头不容易啊
<happyaron> onlylove: 送碎纸机了。
<happyaron> sssss: 感动还有机会借，泥坑借不到。
<sssss> happyaron: 好天气或者假期的时候大家都要拍，还是借不到，我现在就这个状况
<leeeee_> 我终于看出来了 无敌伞是5D3？
<sssss> onlylove: 我这两天看了两天论坛，貌似尼康套头要升级就只有 17 55 了
<leeeee_> 不是代码就是相机。。
<happyaron> sssss: 需要的头不一样啊
<sssss> leeeee_: ... 对，还有无敌兔
<happyaron> sssss: 有土豪头多
<sssss> leeeee_: 这个频道讨论过代码？
 * gfrog 妈蛋，烦死在办公室吃饭的死贱人了。
 * sssss 这个频道好久没讨论过美食了。。。
<leeeee_> ==
<sssss> === || ===
<sssss> gfrog: 韭菜盒子？
<sssss> gfrog: 还是卤鸡蛋？
<gebjgd> sssss, 買17 55 你就太入門了
<sssss> 以前我对面一个同事每天早上 韭菜盒子+卤鸡蛋……
<adam8157> gfrog: ....
<gfrog> sssss: burger + coca
<gebjgd> gfrog, 注意身體
<sssss> coca 是啥
<sssss> gfrog: 这个味道倒还能接受
<gfrog> sssss: 尼玛，喝了coca打嗝又放屁啊，擦
<sssss> .....
<leeeee_> ==
<sssss> gebjgd: 17 55 入门？
<ofan> adam8157: http://9.douban.com/site/entry/696763225/
<^k^> ofan: ⇪ 长期提供 Twitter 内推
<sssss> cherrot: 副厂头果然跑焦很严重么
<cherrot> sssss: 不能算跑焦吧  可能变焦头镜片太多的原因 本来就不会很锐
<gebjgd> sssss, 17-55?
<gebjgd> sssss, 單反要用定焦
<gfrog> sssss: 你要哪家17-55啊？
<sssss> gfrog: 泥坑啊
<gfrog> sssss: 要是喜欢这焦段，腾龙b005很赞
<gebjgd> sssss, 17-55都是買機器自帶的
<gfrog> gebjgd: 那是18-55
<sssss> gebjgd: 你说的18 55
<sssss> gfrog: 论坛好多副厂黑
<sssss> gfrog: 跑焦什么挺吓人
<gfrog> sssss: 当然要是给我的话，还是带35出去最实惠。
<sssss> gfrog: 我看了看我拍的照片很少有超过 60mm 的
<cherrot> sssss: 我说的变焦是大街狗头 不是17-55这种
<gfrog> sssss: 听他们鬼扯，论坛上只会拿无敌伞A档乱捏的嘴炮居多
 * cherrot 35 性价比最高   50放在半幅机上很悲剧
<sssss> gfrog: 也对
<sssss> cherrot: 35 1.8那个？
 * adam8157 最近各种不顺各种不爽啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 同不爽，被死阿三搞得郁闷
<cherrot> sssss: 光圈就看你的钱包有多鼓了
<gebjgd> gfrog, sssss 這還有區別？
<sssss> gebjgd: 主要是光圈儿
<gfrog> sssss: 你要没定焦，35/1.8很合适持有
<gebjgd> sssss, 長知識了
<gfrog> gebjgd: 您是出来逗乐的吧？
<sssss> gebjgd: 1mm 的广角是为了回报一下N倍的差价
<sssss> gebjgd: 或者就是为了区分型号的？
<gfrog> gebjgd: 一个500多一个3000多，你说他俩啥区别？ 虽然扔地上都是一样的响声。
<gebjgd> gfrog, 還真不知道
<onlylove> gfrog: 扔地上……
<sssss> gfrog: sigma 比腾龙的B005还要便宜
<sssss> gebjgd: lol
<onlylove> gfrog: 果然壕
<gebjgd> gfrog, 500？ 那是焦頭麼
<onlylove> gebjgd: 50mm定焦
<onlylove> gebjgd: 就是500左右
<gfrog> sssss: 别选适马，不然后悔死你。屎马黄晓得伐？
<sssss> gfrog: 额
<gebjgd> onlylove, gfrog sssss 你們真是土豪啊
<gfrog> sssss: 腾龙虽然机械性能渣，但是光学性能还不错。
<onlylove> gebjgd: 50mmf1.8的那个
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我不是壕，别乱点名
 * gebjgd 出門
 * adam8157 妈个蛋的, 我特么着急火燎的等Intel的fix, list一拨人嫌版本号不规范, 一拨人嫌文件名不规范, 一两个月了也不merge, 妈蛋
<gfrog> gebjgd: 不是壕，我是嘴炮
<gfrog> adam8157: 喜闻乐见
<^k^> 新 数据库管理 • 如何在安装 mysql 时指定口令？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459519 在安装 mysql-server 时，都会有提示，让你输入口令，如何不让他提示？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 liuyug — 2014-05-13 14:31
<sssss> gfrog: 乃跟 iMadper 都是喜欢35焦段的文艺青年啊
 * hamo 都是壕啊
<gfrog> sssss: 我是定焦党，不是壕
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • ubuntu kylin14.o4连接EPSON EPL-6200L不成功 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459520 我以前写了一个帖子：http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=456541是12.04连接6200L的，现在这种方法不行了，按照步骤没有错误提示，但是在添加打印机时，找不到6200L，望大大指点一下。 统计信息
<^k^>  ─> : 发表于 由 e-pie — 2014-05-13 14:41
<eexp> Conference Mode has been enabled
<onlylove> sssss: 据说，最常用的两个焦段，一个是35，另一个是50
<iMadper> sssss: 我喜欢3mm焦段的超级广角.
<onlylove> iMadper: 3mm……有这样的镜头么
<iMadper> onlylove: 谁知道.
<iMadper> onlylove: 7mm倒是有
<onlylove> iMadper: 最小的也超过10了吧？等效下！
<iMadper> 全画幅
<cherrot> 只听过 12mm   鱼眼镜头不知道是多少的
<eexp> oops
<eexp> 啥模式
<eexp> onlylove: .
<onlylove> eexpress: sb模式
<iMadper> onlylove: http://lens.zol.com.cn/2005/0810/192874.shtml
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 7mm广角的诱惑 奥记7-14mm镜头试拍_镜头配件评测-中关村在线
<onlylove> eexpress: 我貌似要装visualstudio了
<sssss> iMadper: 7mm
<happyaron> 24-70 f/4l我就很满足了……
<happyaron> 你们这群土豪啊。
<iMadper> happyaron: 一定要定焦
<sssss> iMadper: 是不是能吧 pad 拍成木瓜的那种镜头？
<happyaron> iMadper: 刚入门，还没体验过定焦。
<sssss> happyaron: 24 70 F4l 还不够土豪么
<happyaron> sssss: 5d3套头
<iMadper> sssss: 能把你拍成新东方大厦
<happyaron> sssss: 我还没有呢
<sssss> happyaron: 对啊，已经够土豪了
<eexp> 谁有移轴镜头？
<sssss> iMadper: 买个 1mm 的
<iMadper> happyaron: 你的名字里面就蕴含着土豪的气息
<happyaron> sssss: 感觉对我来说比2470 f2.8更合适，这个带IS和微距
<sssss> iMadper: 用来偷拍 cc onlylove
<happyaron> iMadper: 为嘛。。。
<iMadper> eexp: 真心没有.
<leeeee_> happyaron：摸头
<iMadper> happyaron: happy aron. 这年头儿, 不是土豪, 谁能happy的起来?
<sssss> iMadper: 看着没有瞄准妹子，其实已经拍到了 lol
<eexp> 很好玩的。买一个吧。给我试试。
<happyaron> sssss: f2.8 一代现在二手还7k呢
<adam8157> eexp: 渣e
<iMadper> sssss: 恩. 赞.
<happyaron> sssss: 赞
<iMadper> eexp: 我看施耐德很多移轴镜头
<iMadper> eexp: 并不是很懂
<eexp> 关键不是我买，是你买
 * sssss 出 D7k 18 105 套头
<onlylove> iMadper: 差评！
<happyaron> sssss: 然后死沉死沉
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 请问我该选择哪种磁盘格式？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459521 刚刚买的 intel s3500 120g ssd。打算装个ubuntu 14.04 电脑是64位的 现在挂在光驱位，打算先跑个分看看。 初始化的时候要选择磁盘格式，mbp和gpt选择哪一种？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 黎曼可和函数 — 2014-05
<^k^>  ─> -13 14:41
<sssss> happyaron: lol
<adam8157> bcao: 淫人
<onlylove> iMadper: 奥林巴斯是3/4的，要7*2
<gfrog> bcao: 淫人
<eexp> 蛋蛋朵
<happyaron> sssss: 二代买不起
<onlylove> iMadper: 实际上是14mm的等效！
<sssss> h
<iMadper> onlylove: 是m4/3
<iMadper> onlylove: 是两倍
<sssss> happyaron: 我看5d3那个套头就很不错的样子了
<onlylove> iMadper: 刚你和我说全幅！
<leeeee_> 你们累不累
<sssss> onlylove: 买泥坑吧
<happyaron> sssss: f4l真心很不错
<leeeee_> 真是
<iMadper> onlylove: 我只是随便一搜
<sssss> onlylove: 我把我的18 105 便宜让你个你
<onlylove> iMadper: 骗纸！
<adam8157> eexp: 胸肌酸疼, 胳膊酸疼, 肩胛骨肌肉酸疼
<happyaron> sssss: 还没摸过呢，之前用一个 f/5.6的狗头感觉光圈方面确实悲剧。
<sssss> adam8157: 一晚上500个，当然要疼吧
<happyaron> sssss: 布吉岛2.8和4
<happyaron> 啥区别
<adam8157> sssss: 平时100, 昨晚闲得
<iMadper> onlylove: http://www.amazon.cn/%E5%B0%8F%E5%AE%B6%E7%94%B5/dp/B00CV74E7U
<sssss> adam8157: 你平时都有100的话应该三五天就好了吧
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 405 => Net::HTTPMethodNotAllowed for http://www.amazon.cn/%E5%B0%8F%E5%AE%B6%E7%94%B5/dp/B00CV74E7U -- unhandled responsein get head
<eexp> 佳能（Canon）TS-E 24mm f/3.5...
<eexp> ¥13099.0 原价14000.0
<eexp> 微购正品 微购正品
<eexp> Nikon/尼康 镜头 PC-E 85mm f/...
<eexp> ¥13680.0 原价14000.0
<eexp> 1号店 1号店
<eexp> 佳能TS-E 17mm F4L 移轴镜头
 * sssss 发现我用各种途径偷窥别人
<^k^> eexp:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<adam8157> sssss: 嗯, 感觉不是很强烈
<eexpress> 贵了
<leeeee_> sssss：==
<iMadper> onlylove: http://product.dangdang.com/1027045321.html?_ddclickunion=P-322353-1027045321|ad_type=10|sys_id=1#dd_refer=   这个
<onlylove> iMadper: 我手机镜头还2mm呢
<leeeee_> 说你什么好呢
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 【适马8mm F3.5 EX DG镜头】适马（SIGMA）8mm F3.5 EX DG自动对焦圆形鱼眼镜头（索尼卡口）价格_行情_参数_报价-当当网
<onlylove> iMadper: 这是鱼眼镜头了
<iMadper> onlylove: 是鱼眼, 怎么了?
<onlylove> iMadper: 已经不是用超广角来形容的了
<onlylove> iMadper: 说好的超广角呢
<iMadper> onlylove: 这不是广角???
<iMadper> onlylove: 广角和鱼眼 是互斥的?
<iMadper> onlylove: 鱼眼是极端广角镜头的俗称而已呀
<iMadper> onlylove: 为啥叫鱼眼镜头了, 就是广角镜头了?
<iMadper> s*不是
<iMadper> http://tieba.baidu.com/p/2463691314   onlylove
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 鱼眼镜头_曹妃甸摄影协会吧_百度贴吧
<jiero> iMadper: 将鱼眼效果恢复到正常效果，就是拯救摄像头拍摄照片吧。
<iMadper> jiero: 为啥要回复正常效果?
<jiero> iMadper: 拯救摄像头拍摄的图片啊
<sssss> 问个问题
<iMadper> jiero: 没懂...
<sssss> 你们在登录一些网站之类需要动态验证码的时候，收到不好看的验证码真的不会等60s 再重新收一次么?????
<jiero> iMadper: 我决定摄像头拍摄的图太近了都变形呢。
<adam8157> sssss: 得电
<iMadper> jiero: 恩,要的就是这种效果~
<sssss> ||
<iMadper> sssss: 你收到什么了?
<sssss> iMadper: 类似好多4之类的，我就不输....
<iMadper> sssss: .. ... .... 我以为你收到类似 54sb 之类的了
<sssss> ->-
 * adam8157 感觉哥的手机号很好
<huntxu> happyaron: 你居然讲mips？
<happyaron> huntxu: 肿么了？
<huntxu> happyaron: 没肿末，好奇
 * adam8157 当年看过MIPS官方文档, 很舒服
<gfrog> adam8157: 渣渣移动
<huntxu> happyaron: 其实gnome/kde和mips有啥关系
 * gfrog 猴总壕大大竟然不在
<happyaron> huntxu: 就是没啥关系，但是凑talk数啊。
 * adam8157 的手机号三个1三个0三个5一个8一个6
<huntxu> happyaron: ...我看着就觉得怪怪的
<happyaron> huntxu: lol
<huntxu> happyaron: 乃现在还有在fedora社区混？
 * adam8157 Christopher发信让我讲东西, 幸好没去, 和RMS, Aron等大神一起我心虚
<happyaron> huntxu: 都打酱油啊
<huntxu> adam8157: 壕淡淡
<happyaron> adam8157: 壕当当是不屑
<huntxu> embed and embrace dconf in gnome software developing
<huntxu> Guo Jia
<huntxu> 这人叫郭嘉？
<huntxu> 太恐怖了，gnome占了一半主题
<huntxu> 果然是fedora的好基友
<happyaron> fedora 没钱，gnome 今年赞助多
<happyaron> 所以合办了
<onlylove> yunfan: 对了，你那个联通的卡，是不是有通话业务，我那个电信的是纯上网的
<huntxu> 哦对，是和gnome.asia一起
<onlylove> WTF我居然要装vstudio
<onlylove> 有谁知道vim能搞c#否
<lpy> onlylove: 就用 vs。。。
<onlylove> lpy: 不用vs很痛苦么？
<lpy> onlylove: 不清楚你要干嘛。。。但是不用 vs 会很痛苦
<onlylove> lpy: 32的winxp表示内存压力山大
 * lpy 亲身经历。。。血一样的教训。。。
<lpy> onlylove: xp。。。。。
<onlylove> lpy: 有人打算用c#搞自动化部署framework
<lpy> .......
<onlylove> lpy: 我是不是建议他们用python
<onlylove> lpy: 不知道这公司买了多少licence.反正，安装包都是网上随处可见的
<adam8157> huntxu: 因为gnome和fedora现在一个妈
<adam8157> happyaron: 我现在觉得debian默认xfce是个错误, gnome还是正道
<lpy> onlylove: lol~ 果断 python
<huntxu> adam8157: gnome被帽帽收编了？
<happyaron> adam8157: KDE用户不在意
<onlylove> lpy: 他们学c#学的正happy呢，啥光盘里面又有一对培训的理智鸡血
<onlylove> lpy: 励志
<lpy> ........
<lpy> onlylove: 累死累活的不是你吗？ lol~
<onlylove> lpy: 我跟他们玩一会儿，实在受不了就跑路
<lpy> onlylove: lol~
<lpy> onlylove: 话说 xp 能跑得起 vs？
<onlylove> lpy: 先找个试试
<gfrog> huntxu: gnome一直不就是帽帽在搞么？
<lpy> onlylove: 鄙校的机房卡成狗。。。导致我上机第一件事情就是下 vim。。。
<huntxu> gfrog: 所以才那么渣么？
<onlylove> lpy: 我不管啦，反正物理4G
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • firefox总是突然退出 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459524 就是用着用着忽然就关掉了，也没有crash report，啥都没有。 后来有一次在shell里启动了firefox，退出后发现shell里提示“segmentation fault”。 这问题已经困扰了我几个月了，之前的版本是12.04, 前几天一咬牙全新安
<^k^>  ─> 装了14.04，发现问题依旧，还是会退出。 所有插件扩展都不装的纯净版本也是会退出。 请问这还有什么招吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 21gra …
<bcao> adam8157, gfrog 俩淫人干吗
<adam8157> bcao: 淫人
<bcao> adam8157, 我想起来了，某人昨天500多下手都颤抖了。。。：）
<adam8157> bcao: 酥麻了
<bcao> adam8157, 。。。。。
<adam8157> bcao: 真的
<bcao> 其实看了你哪个，我做了20下就不行了。。。
<adam8157> bcao: 我第一组100个, 做到最后一组10个.....
<onlylove> bcao: 什么凶残的事情……
<bcao> onlylove, 不敢说，怕被dandan 踢了，只能发到 秘密里面：）
<onlylove> bcao: 私聊
<bcao> adam8157, 你不是一下做完的？
<bcao> onlylove, no
 * iMadper 
<onlylove> bcao: 小气
 * iMadper 忙死了
<bcao> iMadper, 你又忙着调戏 test case management slow 了把
<iMadper> bcao: 没有呀, 最近吐槽的不是我.
<adam8157> bcao: 一下? 要死啊!
<adam8157> bcao: 要是一下子我肯定装B的说出来了
<iMadper> bcao: 我都是直接吐槽在memo-list上面的.
<bcao> adam8157, 要克制。。
<iMadper> bcao: 吐到eng-china算什么本事. 老外都不看的
<bcao> iMadper, 我从来不看memo-list，因为里面的结果往往是不了了之
<iMadper> bcao: 他们老大都私下里联系我了
<bcao> eng-china我觉得是最有效的地方了。。
<bcao> 他们老大？
<bcao> 谁？
<iMadper> bcao: eng-china那个现在有结果了?
<iMadper> bcao: 早不记得了
<bcao> 反正结果是我尽量不用tcms了。。
<bcao> 实在不行用excel...
<iMadper> bcao: 我不能不用呀, 天天写test plan呀
<bcao> 都比tcms 快。。
<onlylove> 连个webex recorder都是下载吧的，这要闹哪样，webex官方有下载啊！
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 14.04无法使用iBus，系统栏没有图标，ctrl+space也切换不出来 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459526 如题，不知怎么搞的，完全无法使用iBus 执行系统设置里的输入法配置，可以选择iBus，也可以配置iBus装上pinyin模块，但就是切换不出来，系统栏也不出现图标 按Ubuntu wik
<^k^>  ─> i的讲法，执行ibus-daemon -drx，也没用 据说iBus不能随便卸载，所以我就没敢乱动，唉…… 有哪位可以给点建议吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wjw …
<bcao> iMadper, 我之前把test plan 放到one drive 上被我老板骂了。。
<iMadper> bcao: 不是一个级别的, 有啥好比的? 血狮都比tcms快吧?
<iMadper> bcao: .. ... ....
<bcao> 后来乖乖放到tcms 上了。。
<iMadper> bcao: http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1090628966
<bcao> iMadper, 公司哪个老外女的是谁？
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 血狮要求配置真的那么恐怖？_单机游戏吧_百度贴吧
<bcao> 你们新老板
<iMadper> bcao: 就是我们新老大呀
<bcao> cole?
<iMadper> bcao: matt干别的去了, 换了她
<bcao> 哦哦。
<bcao> 那我知道了
<huntxu> iMadper: 你搭上老外女上司了？！
<bcao> 看过她发的monthly report
<iMadper> huntxu: ...
<iMadper> bcao: robin
<bcao> 对
<bcao> 就这个名字
<iMadper> 侠盗来的
<bcao> 又谁对windows unattened install 了解的，我写了一个computer name 总是和我指定的不一样。。。
<hamo> iMadper: .
<iMadper> hamo: ??
<yunfan> onlylove: 是有通话的 不过才60分钟
<onlylove> yunfan: 我那个卡是纯数据卡
<yunfan> onlylove: 其实纯数据卡也可以接电话和收短信
<yunfan> 那个也是有号码的
<onlylove> yunfan: 短信这个我知道，电话……这个不确定
<happyaron> iMadper: 你搭上老外女上司了？！
<iMadper> happyaron: ... ...
<yunfan> onlylove: 上网卡不需要实名吧？
<onlylove> yunfan: 哦，今年3月之后的都要实名
<yunfan> 额
<onlylove> yunfan: 如果你没办，肯定是用了别人的名，和手机号一样的
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39513
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Nvidia、AMD和英特尔OpenGL驱动的质量
<eexp> Alibaba在99年就有2,500万美元啊。
<sssss> iMadper: 传说你搭上老外女上司了？
<onlylove> lpy: 我看了下，他们用的是ranorex的测试程序，应该是用c#写test case
<onlylove> lpy: 我突然想知道，搞个按键精灵行不……
<sssss> 今天怎么这么多八卦
<leeeee_> 八卦。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 帮我在mainline里找个patch呗
<gfrog> adam8157: bfa: Driver version upgrade to 3.2.23.0 这个是在哪个版本里merge的？
<adam8157> gfrog: sure
<adam8157> gfrog: 有commit么?
<leeeee_> sssss：求详解
<gfrog> adam8157: http://www.spinics.net/lists/linux-scsi/msg70128.html
<^k^> ⇪ t: [PATCH 8/8] bfa: Driver version upgrade to 3.2.23.0 (Linux SCSI)
<sssss> leeeee_: 啥
<sssss> leeeee_: 搜今天的聊天记录啊
<sssss> leeeee_: 关键字 “imtxc 传说”
<leeeee_> 我怎么知道怎么搜啊
<sssss> leeeee_: imtxc|sssss 传说
<leeeee_> 你说啊
<sssss> leeeee_: 你看我说了多少个“传说”就知道了啊
<onlylove> sssss: 没梯子就是麻烦……我怀念原来的环境
<sssss> leeeee_: http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs
<^k^> ⇪ t: #ubuntu-cn@freenode 今日 log
<onlylove> sssss: 原来环境虽然有代理，但是可以绕
<sssss> onlylove: 得了吧
<adam8157> gfrog: git tag --contains 2da11ad218b1a30f46b4c8fdfa39aff6584c370b  v3.14-rc1
<leeeee_> 乱码
<gfrog> adam8157: 我擦，妈蛋
<onlylove> sssss: 怎么了……
<huntxu> adam8157: gaoji蛋
<sssss> onlylove: 你之前还抱怨 webonly 呢， 封端口什么的
<adam8157> ...
<gfrog> adam8157: firmware跟driver版本对不上会有啥效果？
<onlylove> sssss: 靠，今天才发现，丫的这边的IT不会封端口
<adam8157> gfrog: 一般关系不大
<onlylove> sssss: 你没看错，IT不会
<gfrog> adam8157: 关键是driver太老了，还是3.2里的
<sssss> onlylove: 不会？
<onlylove> sssss: 目测不会
<adam8157> gfrog: 要看个别驱动怎么处理的
<sssss> onlylove: 封端口多简单...
<onlylove> sssss: 这边没vpn啥的
<sssss> onlylove: 至于用vpn么
<sssss> onlylove: 出口上drop掉不得了
<onlylove> sssss: 这边我就和你说吧，公司里面的软件都不知道从哪弄的
<sssss> ……
<leeeee_> ’擦 打电话叫外卖
<leeeee_> 居然说我没睡醒
<gfrog> adam8157: http://www.spinics.net/lists/linux-scsi/msg68145.html 这个是啥时候merge的？
<^k^> ⇪ t: [PATCH 1/1] bfa: firmware update to 3.2.1.1 (Linux SCSI)
<onlylove> leeeee_: 砸自己买卖，又一个猪队友
<sssss> leeeee_: 什么店管这么宽？
<adam8157> gfrog: git tag --contains 71b3ba7dbf28d6166d090cde051e2c359c24e954  v3.12-rc1
<leeeee_> 我哪知道啊。。我连着三天点了同一个菜吧。。
<leeeee_> 但是我真的不是没睡醒啊
<leeeee_> sssss：很普通的饭店
<gfrog> adam8157: 多谢
<adam8157> gfrog: 乖
<gfrog> adam8157: momo
<sssss> http://imagebin.org/310577
<sssss> http://imagebin.org/310577
<sssss> 这个问题怎么解决
<sssss> ubuntu 1204 xterm 里面
<sssss> 感觉好像没有刷新的样子
<sssss> urxvt 也这样
<sssss> 用 mutt 之类的会一直残留之前显示的东西
<yunfan> onlylove: 只要不强制登记就行
<onlylove> yunfan: 不实名不能用
<onlylove> yunfan: ranorex开始支持py,后来不支持了，就剩下c#和vb.net了
<alvin_rx1> Title: VB.NET (@ vb.net)
<lpy> onlylove: ranorex 啥东西。。。
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 锁屏时间设置问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459528 环境：Oracle VM VirtualBox + centos6.5 问题先想：离开界面不到一分钟就锁屏了，很麻烦，怎么修改锁屏时间。 统计信息: 发表于 由 糊涂的小强 — 2014-05-13 16:21
<onlylove> lpy: 一个自动化测试的framework，
<lpy> 按键精灵 lol~
<onlylove> lpy: http://www.ranorex.com/
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ Automated Testing Software | Ranorex Test Automation
<onlylove> lpy: 听说这东西最近很火
<onlylove> lpy: 一开始还支持python来着，后来没了
<leeeee_> lpy:真的是学计算机？
<lpy> leeeee_: 我不是啊
<lpy> leeeee_: 园林专业
<leeeee_> 学什么
<sssss> lpy: 你不知道 lpy 是 iMadper 的湿弟么
<sssss> lpy: 啊？ 你修了双学位？
<leeeee_> 不知道 看他名字 特别像我同学
<lpy> sssss: 果断啊。。。不然怎么就业？
<leeeee_> 我室友老爸 是园林设计工程师啊
<onlylove> lpy: Ranorex曾经因为其对.NET和Flash/Flex绝佳支持获得第二届和第三季ATI自动测试最佳商业功能测试工具奖。
<lpy> onlylove: lol~
<onlylove> lpy: 应该差不多了，vmware现在在搞flex
<lpy> onlylove: vmware 搞 flex？
<onlylove> lpy: vcenter web client就是flex写的
<lpy> onlylove: 是 Adobe的 那个 flex 还是。。。写词法分析器的 flex
<lpy> 哦。。。应该是前者了  lol~
<onlylove> lpy: 啊倒闭的
<lpy> lol~
<sssss> 不知道这个残影是字体配置的原因还是xorg的原因来着
<caleb-> gnome3 明显邪道
<eexp> caleb-: gtk3咋样呢
<eexp> 怀疑 caleb- 是枪手
<caleb-> eexp: gtk3 又慢又烂
<eexp> 那你喜欢啥
<caleb-> eexp: gtk2 还是不错的
<eexp> py?
<eexp> ..
<eexp> 不如来vala
<caleb-> 想搞 wayland 的话用 qt5 吧
<caleb-> gtk3 太烂了
<eexp> 印象中qt一直慢
<caleb-> eexp: 我 fork 好几个 gtk2 软件到 gtk3 了，但现在对 gtk3 绝望了
<eexp> fork... 还是找原作者吧
<caleb-> s/fork/port
<eexp> vala倒是顺手。你试试
<caleb-> vala + gtk2 还行
<eexp> vala不知道能指定使用gtk2不
<eexp> 带一参数？
<caleb-> 我觉得 wayland 上跑 X + gtk2 很可能比 wayland 直接跑 gtk3 快
<eexp> gtk2都没控件透明啊
<eexp> 少很多特性
<caleb-> 控件透明让 WM 去搞嘛
<eexp> 那还是假的透明
<eexp> svg支持也不好
<caleb-> gtk3 胡乱改 API, 已经得罪很多 gtk app author 了
<caleb-> 连我这支持 gtk3 多年的都对 gtk3 绝望了
<eexp> wayland多久成功哦。
<onlylove> eexp: 你推下
<caleb-> 所以啦，用 X 的话就 gtk2 / qt4
<eexp> 只是我只是支持c
<caleb-> 用 wayland 就 qt5
<onlylove> eexp: 没准就推成功
<eexp> onlylove: 好。你出资。我宣传
<onlylove> eexp: 信用卡在aron那
<eexp> 看他认不
<caleb-> 我从 gtk 2.90 就一路支持 gtk3 了
<eexp> caleb-: 世事难料。
<caleb-> 到处写信写 patch 帮 gtk2 软件兼容 gtk3
<onlylove> caleb-: 然后gtk3到处给你制造麻烦
<eexp> 倒是很多软件的作者，不会动手转gtk3了
<caleb-> 很多 gtk projects 都 打算/正在/已经 迁到 qt 了
<caleb-> onlylove: 没错，所以现在绝望了
<onlylove> caleb-: 我记得wireshark是迁过去了
<eexp> 追求轻松的时代了。转吧。
<caleb-> eexp: 不是轻不轻松的问题，是 gtk3 真的问题太多
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • wine+foxit修改windows下添加的中文标注时遇到问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459529 在windows下用foxit给pdf添加了中文标注。 在utf-8的linux下用wine+foxit打开，可以看到其中的中文标注。 但是如果我想继续编辑这些标注，一双击，标注中的汉字就看不见了
<eexp> wireshark，那也c++?
<onlylove> caleb-: Stellarium本身就是qt……
<caleb-> 很多 libgtk 资深 developers 都失望地离开 libgtk 了
<onlylove> eexp: 那个原来是gtk，迁移到qt了
<eexp> 好吧。反正vala没出问题，说明gtk3没碰到问题。你可能看得多些。
<happyaron> onlylove: 卡在碎纸机里。
<caleb-> eexp: 因为除了 gtk 外没有比较方便的 C UI toolkit
<onlylove> eexp: aron把卡碎了，你想法找别人出资吧
<caleb-> eexp: 所以只好转投 qt
<eexp> 你还可以转qml?
<happyaron> caleb-: 赞前辈
<eexp> 以后手机时代了。
<happyaron> eexp: 搜狗输入法就QML的……
<onlylove> caleb-: gtk不是给gimp搞的么
<caleb-> onlylove: 不是，gtk 是从 gimp 分离出来的
<eexp> 。。不喜欢搜狗。除开他们给我出门票。 happyaron
<onlylove> caleb-: 不知道他们怎么想的
<onlylove> caleb-: 好好的乱改
<caleb-> 但 gimp team 很早就说没有 porting 到 gtk3 的计画（不排除将来可能会用 gtk3 就是）
<eexp> gtk多坎坷啊。gtkmm也没起来
<caleb-> gtkmm author 也对 gtk3 很头痛
<caleb-> gtk doc 一坨屎，有问题只能自己 diff gtk code
<caleb-> 去 mailing list 问，不是没人理就是被当小白
<eexp> doc不行，是麻烦。我看valadoc就很费时间。
<happyaron> eexp: lol
<eexp> 而且没一个人可问。nnnnd
<caleb-> qt 文件就好多了，社区也友善
<happyaron> caleb-: 那就坚定Qt吧
<caleb-> 是啊，转投 qt 阵营了
<eexp> 看qt，就想到kde的那一堆一堆设置界面。
<eexp> 和丑陋的图标
<happyaron> eexp: 觉得KDE非常赞
<caleb-> 虽然我是 C 党人…
<eexp> 很久没见过k了。唉
<caleb-> eexp: pure qt 软件还是不少的
<caleb-> 不依赖 kde
<eexp> 恩。比如opera。lol
<eexp> 曾经的opera
<caleb-> 反正 X 可以再战十年
<eexp> X强壮。虽然罗嗦了。
<happyaron> Virtualbox
<caleb-> 很多 qt4 软件也不会迁到 qt5, 所以 X 仍大有可为
<yunfan> onlylove: 没听说过那东西 你工作如何了
<onlylove> yunfan: 哦，现在在文思上班，文思这边的vmware部门
<onlylove> yunfan: 用那个做自动化测试，
<onlylove> yunfan: 我看了下网友翻译的中文教程，大概是自己手动录制一遍，然后再play重复执行
<onlylove> yunfan: 可能是以后要自己修改test case
<gfrog> happyaron: 乃竟然吹了一天水呢，看来产品大姐不催着你release了？
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总壕大大
<happyaron> gfrog: 产品姐今天不在
<gfrog> happyaron: 难怪
<freeflying> happyaron: 乃收我的apple tv不
<happyaron> freeflying: 多少钱
<freeflying> happyaron: 前天淘宝买得650 美版
<adam8157> freeflying: 猴总!
<happyaron> freeflying: 在国内能看到啥节目
<freeflying> happyaron: 基蛙玩得熟，你问他，我时没时间折腾
<happyaron> gfrog: ^^
<happyaron> gfrog: 美版appletv在国内能看啥节目？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 播放MP3，轻量级软件？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459531 不用另外安装插件。 统计信息: 发表于 由 Mivok — 2014-05-13 17:06
<gfrog> happyaron: youku
<gfrog> happyaron: cntv letv的直播都没问题
<gfrog> happyaron: 还有能直接看迅雷离线
<onlylove> sssss: 靠，突然发现，新发的工牌，没照片
<gfrog> happyaron: 做了自己的media server之后，也能看本地视频
<freeflying> happyaron: 便宜点收了你的
<freeflying> happyaron: 我的apple tv吧，
<freeflying> 我要换小米算了
<gfrog> freeflying: 不折腾了？
<gfrog> freeflying: 难道很慢？
<happyaron> freeflying: 你多少出，我可以收。
<freeflying> NND， 填了3次-160了
<happyaron> freeflying: 5.1刚给我母上弄了个小米，早知道咱们换好了，lol
<freeflying> happyaron: 我前天650淘宝入的，你看你能给多少吧
<onlylove> freeflying: 刀？
<sssss> http://tieba.baidu.com/p/2914114918
<^k^> sssss: ⇪ 技多不压身，当你遇到广东黑社会的时候怎么办？_利物浦吧_百度贴吧
<onlylove> freeflying: 还是软？
<freeflying> onlylove: 软的
<onlylove> sssss: 明显坑人这
<sssss> lol
<gfrog> happyaron: 小米拿来跟猴总换atv撒，lol
<sssss> onlylove: 会被砍到桃花开么
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总试了airplay不？ 比小米如何？
<onlylove> sssss: 搞不好渣都不剩
<happyaron> freeflying: 600你看成不。
<onlylove> sssss: "鹅系雷搂逗"这句话不用我说啥意思吧
<freeflying> happyaron: 成
<freeflying> gfrog: airplay确实好使 :)
<gfrog> freeflying: 速度刷刷的啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 特别是看图儿的时候，安卓的货慢吞吞
<happyaron> freeflying: 赞
<freeflying> gfrog: 儿子要看的动画片大多在优酷上啊
<freeflying> happyaron: 盒子丢掉了
<happyaron> freeflying: 没关系
<happyaron> freeflying: 当折价了，lol
<cherrot> 什么是 项少龙
 * happyaron 折得有点多。
<^k^> cherrot: define:项少龙 |項少龍|，是黃易玄幻武俠小說《尋秦記》的男主角，是21世紀年輕特種部隊成員。身為 21世紀特種軍人的他，在一次時光機器的實驗被傳送回戰國時代，以假趙盤代真嬴 ...
<gfrog> freeflying: youku也能看撒
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39515
<^k^> ⇪ t: Solidot | 今晚0点53分20秒是UNIX纪元1400000000
<freeflying> gfrog: 上面搜不到
<onlylove> cherrot: 寻秦记
<gfrog> freeflying: 是youku打不开还是搜不到片儿？
<onlylove> cherrot: 黄易的种马小说
<freeflying> gfrog: 搜不到儿子要看的动画片
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃知道atv的中文hack都在预告片儿里吧？
<gfrog> freeflying: 咋会这样捏……
<cherrot> onlylove: 我其实想找真人。。
<onlylove> freeflying: 你儿子要看啥片？
<freeflying> onlylove: Maisy
<freeflying> onlylove: Penelope
<NoIE> 用 eMule 试试？
<onlylove> freeflying: 那都是啥……
<onlylove> freeflying: 你儿子不是应该看喜洋洋恶魔
<onlylove> freeflying: 虹猫蓝兔也成
<leeeee_> 大耳朵图图。。
<leeeee_> 铠甲勇士
<NoIE> 现在都是独生子女，当然要看点高大上的。
<leeeee_> 好多。。
<onlylove> NoIE: 比方说桂正和的作品？
<leeeee_> onlylove：==
<onlylove> leeeee_: 你居然知道……
<jiero> leeeee_:  我决定恢复正常
<NoIE> onlylove: 总觉得桂正和的有点虐心。
 * jiero 戳戳 NoIE
<leeeee_> 不知道啊 我看你在说虹猫蓝兔而已。。
<gfrog> freeflying: 去不列颠拎辆自行车回来咋样？
<freeflying> happyaron: 东西咋给你
<onlylove> leeeee_: 哦虹猫啊……
<freeflying> gfrog: 小布可以啊
<leeeee_> jiero：嗯 支持你
<jiero> leeeee_: 然后我又会变成冷血动物哈。
<onlylove> leeeee_: 海绵宝宝啥的，派大星我们去抓水母吧
<happyaron> freeflying: 快递呗
<happyaron> freeflying: 你要是有空进城，带过来丢给 gfrog adam8157 都行
<jiero> onlylove:  。。。
<happyaron> freeflying: 我不着急
<onlylove> jiero: 你点点啥
<gfrog> happyaron: 你忘了猴总壕大大不是我司的了
<leeeee_> jiero：啥叫冷血动物 之前不觉得你冷血啊
<jiero> onlylove:  空运水母么。我还想着 1.2米长的水母呐。
<happyaron> gfrog: 所以我说他进城么
<freeflying> happyaron: 你给个地址先
<jiero> leeeee_:  我说的是，没有真的感情哦。
<freeflying> gfrog: 也许明天会进城
<leeeee_> onlylove：我不怎么看海绵宝宝
<onlylove> jiero: 你自己抓去，我可以帮你借个网子
<gfrog> iMadper: 神马时候请客吧……
<happyaron> freeflying: pm了
<jiero> onlylove: 我不要，太累
<gfrog> freeflying: 搓饭不？ 撸串儿不？
<jiero> onlylove: 要大风吹到 adam 家里
<onlylove> leeeee_: 我无聊的时候杀都看的下
 * gfrog 想去新疆馆子撸串儿了。 cc adam8157 
<adam8157> gfrog: 管氏翅吧不错
<leeeee_> 我在看刑事侦缉档案
<onlylove> leeeee_: 包括各种给小孩看的益智片
<gfrog> adam8157: 哪里？
<onlylove> leeeee_: 小熊维尼那小意思
<leeeee_> 哦 我是陪小朋友
<adam8157> gfrog: 离我们这儿很近 直线距离几百米一公里的样子
<leeeee_> ==
<gfrog> adam8157: 叫胖胖走起？
<adam8157> gfrog: 我晚上有事儿...
<gfrog> adam8157: 又做俯卧撑？
<gfrog> adam8157: 伤身啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 今天估计做不了, 得养养...
<leeeee_> 哇哇哇
<leeeee_> 兔子
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧
<onlylove> leeeee_: jiero怎么你了
<onlylove> sssss: 今早上的你看了没，别加班了
<sssss> onlylove: 看到了
<sssss> onlylove: 怎么了
<onlylove> 你不想提升工作效率么
<happyaron> hamo [c6c76ee2@gateway/web/freenode/ip.198.199.110.226]
<leeeee_> 好久没见饭团
<happyaron> hamo: 你这cloak白加啊
<hamo> happyaron: ?
<leeeee_> 广东那边下雨他受灾了？
<hamo> happyaron: 现在呢？
<happyaron> hamo: 能看到一次就白加了啊
<happyaron> hamo: 反正可以看聊天记录
<hamo> happyaron: 好吧...这不是网页客户端么...要认证的...
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • MP3解码器有哪些？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459533 怎样用命令安装？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Mivok — 2014-05-13 17:43
<happyaron> hamo: 先认证然后再join呗。
<hamo> happyaron: 也对...
 * hamo http://www.acfun.com/v/ac1176221  我整个人都么么哒了...
<leeeee_> ==
<freeflying> hamo: 蛤蟆
<hamo> freeflying: ...
<xrosnight> which DE to use?
<onlylove> 下班
 * gfrog 土壕adam跑的真早
<nyfair> 麻蛋！蛋壕都下班了？
<happyaron> nyfair: 我还没。
<happyaron> lol
<roylez> nyfair: 我从早上8点就下班了
<leeeee_> 扎西。。你就到家了？
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<roylez> leeeee_: .
<roylez> gfrog: 墙强到我现在时不时要proxychains git clone了
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西，换全局vpn撒
<roylez> gfrog: vpn渣
<roylez> gfrog: proxychains vim 终于搞定bundleinstall了
<freeflying> roylez: 乃都袋鼠国了，还用啥代理啊
<hoxily> 全局VPN+自定义路由条目？
<jiero> leeeee_: 哈我突然想把这几天经历写成小说哈
<leeeee_> ==
<leeeee_> 你后遗症吧？
<jiero> leeeee_: 噢。我还是有时候挺激动的，恢复还是有点慢，心跳加速 :)
<leeeee_> 想纪念你的青春？
<leeeee_> 随便你
<jiero> leeeee_:  呃，这是我以前没接触过的事情噢。
<leeeee_> 嗯 可以 写完了给我看看
<jiero> leeeee_: 一起来写么
<jiero> 我好多年不看小说了
<leeeee_> 我写什么 我又不认识那个什么纠纠
<jiero> 或者说我没怎么看过。以前都看古文，现代文阅读理解我的语文得分通常就是 2~3 /10
<jiero> leeeee_: 噢。就是文章结构啊
<leeeee_> == 我没写过 别问我
<leeeee_> 你自己写小说 自己去架构
<jiero> 噢。那就日记类把。
 * jiero 只能写流水帐
<leeeee_> 可以啊 写完给我看
<jiero> 嗯。好像是从 4月27日开始的。过了15天了。
<jiero> 16天。
 * leeeee_ 看看别人日记也不错
<leeeee_> 天啊 你跟前面那个说什么分手第五天的没什么区别
<jiero> 。。。我都这么久了，恐怕大半都忘了，只能湖绉
<leeeee_> 无语
<leeeee_> 期待你的小说
<jiero> leeeee_: 什么分手第五天？
<leeeee_> 可惜我现在只能看法条
<jiero> leeeee_:  oo 你说我印象不深对吧。。。
 * jiero 从来不记忆过去的事情。。。
<leeeee_> 不是啊 前面不是有个高中生跑来说 分手第五天么
<leeeee_> 你也是 记得很清楚啊 一天一天算 我很佩服
<jiero> leeeee_:  我没有的。所以我说湖绉
<leeeee_> 爸爸去哪儿第二季要来了！！！！
<jiero> leeeee_: 这个。你这么喜欢孩子，赶紧去当阿姨啊。
<leeeee_> == 喜欢这个节目的人很多很多啊
<jiero> leeeee_  很多喜欢孩子的。
<jiero> leeeee_:  我不在意，大人孩子都好。
<leeeee_> 没有 是这个节目真的很有看头啊
<freeflying> jiero: 你的字典上市了啊
<jiero> freeflying: 失败中。
<jiero> freeflying: 没学会如何改网页 ，最近因为个人荒芜了
 * jiero 太失败了。
<jiero> 。。。
<leeeee_>  freeflying：他最近感情问题缠身 快开导他
<October22> leeeee_: 你开导不就够了？
<freeflying> leeeee_: 毛的感情啊
<leeeee_> October22：我开导到已经断了上一段，但是人家从此封闭。。
<leeeee_> freeflying：就是罗杰啊 赶紧给他介绍个对象
<October22> leeeee_: 您觉得你的开导成功么
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • vmstat能解决什么问题？如何看出有问题？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459536 vmstat能解决什么问题？如何看出有问题？ 大家解决过什么样的问题？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 双鱼的契约 — 2014-05-13 19:22
<leeeee_> 还。。可以吧。。靠谱指数5颗星
<October22> 最高几颗星
<October22> 满天都是小星星
<October22> 你看了不少胡图图吧？
<leeeee_> == 淘宝最多5颗星好吧 这是好评了已经 你怎么这么幼稚
<October22> 很少网购
<October22> leeeee_: 我看了胡图图
<October22> 我喜欢看动画片，尤其是这类
<microcai> 啥动画片?
<October22> 图图
<October22> microcai: 菜博士你好？
<microcai> October22: 你看啥动画片?  我还以为你看 马猴烧酒
<leeeee_> 我也觉得胡图图不错 要是我有一只小怪就好了
<October22> microcai: 《大耳朵图图》
<leeeee_> 不过 我很受不了小美
<leeeee_> 刷子有个性多了
<October22> leeeee_: 我其实是想看怎么对付熊孩子的
<microcai> October22: 我草, 居然看那种垃圾片
<leeeee_> 看这个也对付不了熊孩子啊。。
<October22> microcai: 小孩子看的而已
<October22> leeeee_: 看的是智慧
<microcai> 看 大耳朵图图 还不如去看 xyy
<leeeee_> 以我的亲身经历 告诉你 对付熊孩子 除了耐心就是耐心还是耐心
<October22> 菜博士xyy是啥？
<microcai> 喜洋洋
<October22> leeeee_: 我的耐心很经过了验证
<^k^> October22: define:菜博士xyy 2010年5月7日 |...| 该医院遗传研究室胡浩|博士|说，这是一种性染色体综合症，发生概率大约为千分之一 ，可能导致暴力倾向或者偏执型性格，在孩子的成长环境中， ...
<October22> microcai: 哦，偶尔看看
<leeeee_> 我觉得喜羊羊一点都不好看啊
<leeeee_> 比图图弱智多了
<October22> 喜羊羊是狡诈
<October22> 图图是能够教育父母的孩子
<October22> 当然也教育了观众
<jiero> leeeee_:  对付没有想法的孩子，就是封闭再封闭
<jiero> October22:  黑人你好
<October22> jiero: 什么黑人？
<jiero> October22: 在我心里没有头像的人都是黑人
<jiero> October22: 就是我没见过的。
<leeeee_> ==
<October22> 什么头像？
<jiero> October22: 一个印象
<jiero> October22: 比如说真人照片是一种印象，比如说 avatar 是一种
<leeeee_> October22：嗯 我也觉得图图更让人反思
<leeeee_> 话说前面看了大头儿子小头爸爸的第二部
<leeeee_> 好想哭啊
<jiero> leeeee_: 看没头脑和不高兴 :D
<leeeee_> 经典被毁啊
<October22> leeeee_: 这就是我看的目的啦
<October22> jiero: 《没头脑和不高兴》是个话剧吧？
<leeeee_> jiero：早忘了
<October22> jiero: 你要什么印象？
<leeeee_> October22：难得
<jiero> October22:  比如说你的大头照
<October22> leeeee_: 什么难得？
<October22> jiero: 你要？
<jiero> October22: 嗯。
<jiero> leeeee_:  心情平静了真好
<leeeee_> 难得有大孩子看还喜欢看还知道意义何在啊
<October22> jiero: 现在没法了，我在win下写论文，图片在linux下
<jiero> 啊哈哈
<jiero> October22: 噢。那以后呗 :)
<jiero> ...
<leeeee_> 不以物喜，不以己悲
<leeeee_> 多好啊
<October22> jiero: 嗯，我会的
<jiero> leeeee_:  有感情就悲了。
<October22> leeeee_: 我看得少，所以比较认真
<jiero> leeeee_:  靠，我这算懦夫把。
<October22> leeeee_: 我听收音机的时间多于看
<leeeee_> 又要我开导了么？
<leeeee_> October22：还有广播版？
<jiero> leeeee_:  我不明白人们怎么把我封闭和开放的界限，想知道噢。
<October22> leeeee_: 我的个人爱好而已，喜欢听收音机
<October22> 看的视频比较少
<leeeee_> 我大学那会爱听
<October22> 听voa吗？
<leeeee_> jiero：都是你自己界定的 不是别人
<October22> CRI有听吗？
<leeeee_> October22：怎么可能 October22 101 捂脸。。
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • thinkpad e430使用ubuntukylin14.04怎么连投影啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459537 如题，我希望连完投影直接是那种复制的，就是电脑屏幕和投影上显示得一样。。。 之前连上投影然后在系统设置—显示里把镜像显示的勾挑上连接，结果投影机和电脑都花屏了。。。 （
<^k^>  ─> 机器是双显卡, intel hd4000+nvidia g610m） 统计信息: 发表于 由 evangelion-01 — 2014-05-13 19:44
<leeeee_> 不是
<leeeee_> 动感101
<leeeee_> 我是听音乐比较多
<jiero> leeeee_:  好比，我是能选择是否受音乐影响。
<leeeee_> 你。。对。。就是你 说话正常点
<jiero> leeeee_:  最近我开始变得能选择理解说情的歌。
<leeeee_> 我理解无能
<jiero> leeeee_:  ？ 不能理解我说的话，说明我变正常了 :D
<leeeee_> == 好吧 欢迎回来
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 程序后台以后再无法打开主面板怎么办 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459538 装了qbittorrent设置好了后，最小化后，然后就无法打开主面板，退出注销重启都不行，用的是ubuntu14.04 gnome桌面！！！同样的pidgin-lwqq也无法打开主面板。。。这让我怎么找人聊天啊～～每次只能
<^k^>  ─> 被动等别人发给我？？小白在此求帮助 谢谢！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 answer0823 — 2014-05-13 20:00
<October21> leeeee_: 掉线了……
<jiero> October21:  欢迎陷入泥潭
<October21> jiero: 什么泥潭？
<jiero> October21: 我觉得这个频道是泥潭
<October21> jiero: 我是刚吃完饭后无聊
<jiero> 另外， October21 我突然发现全面使用 800Mhz CPU也不觉得很慢
<leeeee_> 别理他
<October21> jiero: 你吃晚饭没？
<jiero> October21: 嗯。吃了，做的西红柿鸡蛋汤和面条
<jiero> leeeee_: ？
<jiero> leeeee_: 说我么。。。
<October21> jiero: 嗯，不错
<October21> 有营养么？
<jiero> October21: 。。。只要是食物都有
<leeeee_> 对啊 不是你是谁啊 只吃巧克力和白粥
<leeeee_> 我的天
<leeeee_> 真是神仙
<jiero> leeeee_: 那是逗你玩
<jiero> leeeee_: 你就是频道宠物o
<jiero> lol
<jiero> ToT
<leeeee_> == 你妹
<October21> jiero: 我的天
<leeeee_> 你才是宠物
<October21> jiero: 我们同事有个是承得的喜欢说「我的天」
<October21> 我们很喜欢模仿这句
<October21> 他的口音很有味
<leeeee_> ==
<jiero> leeeee_:  噢。即使这样。你的前男友做什么，你就可以和他说话了？
<jiero> leeeee_: 果然我在欺负你，我承认我恢复冷血本质了 :)
<leeeee_> 你认为我理解得了吗
<jiero> leeeee_:  不，只是看你的最低标准？
<jiero> leeeee_: 。那么我换种问法，如果你要去见你的前男友，说明发生了什么事情？
<October21> 我的天
<October21> 要是能语音，我一定会去模仿
<October21> test
<October21> test
<^k^> October21:点点点.  20:11
<^k^> October21:点点点.  20:11
<jiero> October21: 。。。
<jiero> October21:  omg
<leeeee_> 不懂你在说什么 我为什么要去见我前男友
<leeeee_> 我都不知道他在哪 我怎么见他？
<leeeee_> 我也不想见他
<October21> jiero: 你干嘛做这种事？
<October21> jiero: 太不厚道了吧？
<jiero> leeeee_:  好的。果然是没挽回余地。
<jiero> October21: 嗯。我今天还是有些不正常。
<leeeee_> 我还是没明白你在说什么
<jiero> 冷血过头了
<leeeee_> 匪夷所思
<jiero> 。。。。
<October21> jiero: 对于你自己来说是正常的
<jiero> October21: 不。
<October21> jiero: 你干嘛把自己想成坏人？
<jiero> October21:  为了保护自己。
<happyaron> leeeee_: 是 October21 加入到你的治愈队伍了？
<happyaron> 说跑了。。。
<NoIE> 弱弱的问一下，我连接了两个显示器，连接号没有重启，现在用的是 intel 的开元区动。
<NoIE> 鼠标指针一直在闪烁。
<leeeee_> 没啊
<leeeee_> 我还在
<leeeee_> 怎么了？
<October21> test
<^k^> October21:点点点.  20:34
<October21> thx
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • wine+foxit修改windows下添加的中文标注时遇到问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459540 在windows下用foxit给pdf添加了中文标注。 在utf-8的linux下用wine+foxit打开，可以看到其中的中文标注。 但是如果我想继续编辑这些标注，一双击，标注中的汉字就看不见了，只剩下英文。
<jiero> happyaron:  是我差不多好了，不过冷血过头了。
<jiero> happyaron: 调整中
<happyaron> jiero: 加油加油
<jiero> happyaron:  我现在了解到了感情是种可怕的东西。
<happyaron> jiero: 也是种美好的东西。
<jiero> happyaron: 或者你会说我坏掉了。
<happyaron> jiero: 哥你淡定点。
<jiero> happyaron:  lol
<happyaron> jiero: 在一起不在一起是件正常事。
<happyaron> 这样想就好了。
<jiero> happyaron: 我没说那件事，我说的是我自私的表现和对自己的思考 -  本来我就是极度自私的动物。
<happyaron> jiero: 谁不是自私的呢。
<jiero> happyaron:  。。。我是想我的自私有没有坏掉呢。
<slucx> happyaron: 昨天换了sid,以前halt直接就可以关闭电源了，估计后用了systemctl就不行了，halt 之后居然没有关电源，害我还得拔电池
<jiero> happyaron: 我也明白是因为自私才想恋爱的哈。
<happyaron> slucx: halt -p
<happyaron> slucx: halt 本身不该真正关机。
<happyaron> jiero: .
<happyaron> slucx: 就是挂起系统但不切断电源
<happyaron> slucx: shutdown 或者 halt -p 是正确的做法
<slucx> happyaron: 知道，知识习惯变了
<jiero> happyaron: 结果我做了一件好久没做的事情，就是去研究一个人。
 * jiero 发觉自己错了。我其实一直在研究自己，应该说好久没研究另外一个人。
<abc_> 最近搜索图片总是出现这个，http://imagebin.org/310678 这啥玩意儿啊，isp植入脑残广告的新手段？
<abc_> ^k^: 你说说这是什么东西？
<jiero> abc_: 插件？
<jiero> abc_:  你的浏览器新装啥了？
<abc_> 啥也没装。。
<abc_> jiero: 难道你没有遇到？、。。
<jiero> abc_ 你凭什么认为我遇到这种？
<jiero> miemiekurisu:  其实你是一个神秘人
<abc_> jiero: 因为指向他的链接是百度推广，所以我猜测你会遇到
<abc_> 估计我遇到插件了
<jiero> abc_:  adblock
<slucx> happyaron: 把火狐放到内存你试过没？
 * abc_ 正在测试IE有没有毛病
<abc_> jiero: Yeah got it
 * abc_ 尝试解决中
<jiero> leeeee_:  爸爸去哪儿了 中？
<leeeee_> 没
<October21> test
<^k^> October21:点点点.  21:21
<leeeee_> ==
<abc_> 。。。
<leeeee_> 蚊子好烦
<jiero> leeeee_: 蚊香会帮助你
<leeeee_> 我离开了多久？
 * leeeee_ 刚才吵了一架 哭了一场
<jiero> leeeee_: 我这里4月初有。
<jiero> leeeee_: 。。。我伤到你了？
<leeeee_> 不是。。
<October21> jiero: 你太……
<jiero> October21: ？
<abc_> jiero: 敏感...
<leeeee_> 噗
<abc_> 了。。
<leeeee_> abc是谁
<October21> abc_: 这么早？
<leeeee_> 我怎么没见过
<abc_> leeeee_: 你忘了吗？。。
<October21> leeeee_: 学弟
<abc_> October21: 哈哈
<leeeee_> 哦。。那个分手五天的？
<abc_> leeeee_: 被你发现了。。
<October21> leeeee_: 也被你开导过？
<jiero> abc_:  现在分手9天了？
<leeeee_> 噗 好吧 前面还说到你
<abc_> leeeee_: 不要再勾起痛苦的回忆。。please
<abc_> jiero: Your math is good
<leeeee_> 呵呵 你不是要暑假再追回来么
<abc_> leeeee_: 嗯，想着呢
<leeeee_> 因为他现在也是靠数日子过日子呢
<leeeee_> 哈哈哈哈
<October21> jiero: 你这么厉害？
<leeeee_> 兔子是吧？
<abc_> leeeee_: 谁是兔子
<leeeee_> 楼上的
<October21> abc_: jiero
<abc_> October21: 外号挺萌的~w
<leeeee_> 你兔哥跟你一样 刚失恋
<leeeee_> 让他开导你
<abc_> leeeee_: 那天不还一起安慰他来着。。
<leeeee_> 他现在已经走出来啦
<abc_> jiero: Wow!~ 祝贺
<abc_> 。。。jiero ping time out。。。
<leeeee_> 其实他不想被治疗 但是我非拿着针给他注射
<leeeee_> 然后他就好了
<abc_> leeeee_: 恐怖的医生。。
<abc_> 啊啊啊，太恐怖了
<leeeee_> 我是一名优秀的兽医哦~~治愈了兔子
<abc_> 我去。。
<abc_> 额。。作业要被老妈检查。。怎么办
<abc_> 雅蠛蝶
<leeeee_> 来。。需要姐给你注射一针么？
<abc_> leeeee_: 那个。。（冷汗）。。。
<leeeee_> == 你妈看得懂你写的作业？
<abc_> leeeee_: 。。。
<leeeee_> 赶紧写作业去 骚年！
<abc_> leeeee_: 嗯嗯。。妈呀。。太恐怖了，要被老妈骂的节奏
 * abc_ 迅闪
<October21> leeeee_: 干嘛吓唬高中生
<leeeee_> October21：现在的高中生是这样的么？ 看来我们都老了
<leeeee_> 我没吓唬他啊
<leeeee_> 我又没给兔子打针
<leeeee_> 他自己听不懂
<leeeee_> 木有办法
<October21> 你这个坏学姐
<leeeee_> == 第一次有人这么评价我。。
<leeeee_> 唉。。
<h_> 请问一下resolv.conf文件中的search是什么意思啊？
<October21> leeeee_: 学姐怎么天天来这里？
<leeeee_> 孤单寂寞冷啊！！！
<leeeee_> 看书
<leeeee_> October21：我没有天天来好吧 只是你一直都在 我来了么你就以为我天天都在了 过一段时间保证你又看不见我了
<October21> leeeee_: why？
<leeeee_> 因为心情起伏不定
<leeeee_> 记得就过来玩一下
<leeeee_> 不记得就不来了
<leeeee_> 学姐很任性 哈哈哈
<October21> leeeee_: 很有个性啊
<leeeee_> 第一次听见有人这么评价我
<happyaron> slucx: 几年前那样干过
<freeflying> happyaron, 最近家里网络抽风
<freeflying> happyaron, 有时候连国内网站打开都成问题
<happyaron> freeflying: 额，这还挺悲剧的。
<freeflying> happyaron, speedtest测速还没啥问题
<happyaron> ...
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 你是大便呀！ : 某日,在火车上内急,赶紧上厕所。 门口早有一妇女在等待,于是我讨好说:"大婶,让我先来吧,实在憋不住了,我是小便。" 刚说完,觉得不妥,我怎么会是小便呢?忙改口,"大婶,我不是小便。" "你是大便呀,不行！！"结果……
<leeeee_> 。。。。
<leeeee_> 一点都不好笑
<anders0n> leeeee_: ...
<leeeee_> ？ 你谁
<anders0n> leeeee_: 你的 fans
<leeeee_> ==
<leeeee_> 还我的面呢
<a_pupslacko> 罚款得积分
<huntxu> leeeee_: 你每天闲着？
<leeeee_> 没有啊
<anders0n> leeeee_: 工作了？么
<leeeee_> 没啊 最近在看书。。
<anders0n> leeeee_: 准备去考 律师么？
<leeeee_> 干嘛换马甲
<leeeee_> 真是
<leeeee_> 别以为我不认识你
<anders0n> anders0n: 我就一个马甲。
<abc-phone> 。。。
<leeeee_> 耳东陈 你以为我不知道是你啊
<leeeee_> 看！！
<leeeee_> 姐就知道
<abc-phone> ...
<abc-phone> 陈陈是个谁
<leeeee_> abc-phone：看吧 我猜对了
<abc-phone> leeeee_, 你不会想说那是我吧。。
<leeeee_> 不是啊。。你想多了
<leeeee_> 我知道他是谁
<abc-phone> 额
<freeflying> happyaron: http://paste.ubuntu.com.cn/1108233
<leeeee_> 耶耶耶！睡觉
<piggybox> 订了att的45mbps宽带，要和comcast说bye了
<gebjgd> piggybox, 要那麼快幹嘛
<gebjgd> piggybox, 老婆說沒用
<piggybox> gebjgd: 多多益善
<piggybox> gebjgd: 日本韩国都用上1g+的宽带了。。。
<gebjgd> piggybox, 問題是沒用
<piggybox> gebjgd: 哦，忘了你那没netflix
<gebjgd> piggybox, 有也不需要啊 有了小孩你還想看電視
<piggybox> gebjgd: 和小孩一起看啊
<gebjgd> piggybox, 到3歲 小孩不宜看屏幕
<gebjgd> piggybox, 你們果然不知道
<piggybox> <- 白痴父母
<piggybox> 那电脑也不能看了
<gebjgd> piggybox, 你剛知道
<piggybox> 那就不给小孩看
<gebjgd> piggybox, 很難
<deng_cn> 有人用过zxing吗？ 我在android中要扫描条形码，但是找到的资料都是调用第三方apk，怎样直接将条形码扫描代码集成进去
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 最近怎麼樣
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 还好
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 搞定幾個日本小蘿莉了
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 没钱没妹子
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 有精力就行
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 尾行 這些都是你的人生指導啊
<deng_cn> 0.0
<NWMonster2> 别这样，我会害怕的
<xxxddd> good
<roylez> MeaCu1pa: .
<roylez> MeaCu1pa: 还有3分钟开会
#ubuntu-cn 2014-05-14
<nothinking> 为什么感觉ubuntu上网比windows 慢啊
<jiero> nothinking: 因为网络分配可能性很大。
<jiero> nothinking: 或者你的感觉器官作出的反应对慢的部分敏感些
<nothinking> 怎么能加速 和哈
<jiero> nothinking:  不知道，没想过
<nothinking> jiero: 你也是bantu
<jiero> nothinking:  预留足够时间去装载网页就没问题，
<nothinking> 预留时间装载网页是什么意思啊
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • [ubuntu14.04]右上角通知区域不见了, 无法切换输入法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459542 hi Guys, 新装的ubuntu14.04(升级失败了!!!), 用startx命令从TEXT MODE 启动xserver. 遇到如下几个问题, 望大神指教! 1. 右上角的通知栏一片空的, 没有时间,没有音量图标等! 2. 装了fcitx, 不管
<^k^>  ─> 是ibus还是fcitx,都无法切换出来! 坑爹的14.04, ubuntu desktop 居然还依赖了ibus, 无法卸载ibus! 3. Language Support 中的 Roginal Format 永远都是汉语, 改 …
<freeflying> gfrog: happyaron 奇怪了，我现在家里上国内的网站都要用vpn,不然很多都超时
<happyaron> freeflying: 额
<gshmu> ---i---:~$ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:lainme/libqq
<gshmu> Cannot add PPA: 'ppa:lainme/libqq'.
<gshmu> Please check that the PPA name or format is correct.
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 我的ubuntu14.04怎么不能设置自动登陆 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459543 选区_005.png系统设置-用户账户-解锁-----然后没有自动登陆的选项啊？ 哪位知道？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xwp911 — 2014-05-14 9:19
 * jiero 抱抱 onlylove
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39519
<^k^> ⇪ t: Solidot | 男子因在百度贴吧骂交警被拘五天
<onlylove> 山东人民的骄傲么
<eexp> onlylove: solidot发这样的文章？这是网易上的，我都跟贴了的。
<eexp> solidot变八卦网站了
<onlylove> eexp: solidot就是个新闻集合，不一定发啥内容，美分和科技居多
<eexp> 只是超出我的印象了。
<eexp> 发现真没比opera舒服的irc client
<onlylove> 你又在用啥
<eexp> ç ´chatzilla
<jiero> onlylove: 山东是最愚昧的省份 :) 胡适不要山东娘不是
<onlylove> jiero: 胡适是啥？
<onlylove> jiero: 胡适说的所有都是对的？
<onlylove> jiero: 胡适做的所有都是对的？
<eexp> 山东被奴役的时间很长。
<onlylove> jiero: 你要是这么说，全国哪个省揪不出点毛病？先看看河南人？
<jiero> onlylove: 没有。我既不能下结论不找论据，又不能一个论据不找。巨麻烦。
<onlylove> jiero: 你下了结论，不找论据
<onlylove> jiero: 就是口胡
<eexp> 瞎喝酒的山东
<eexp> 五大三粗的汉子
<onlylove> jiero: 下了结论，就来强有力的证据，拿nyfair的话说，上干货
<eexp> lol
<jiero> onlylove:  我很不理解山东人自己说自己淳朴，但非要喝酒才信出真言。
<onlylove> jiero: 哪个地方的人不说自己淳朴
<onlylove> jiero: 别闹
<jiero> onlylove: 。有么。
<eexp> 淳朴啊
<onlylove> jiero: 当然有
<onlylove> jiero: 淳朴的民风啥的
<jiero> onlylove:  。。那好，就是直率之类的形容词
<onlylove> jiero: 报纸什么的不经常有么，也就骗骗你这样的小朋友
<eexp> 只是，我第一次看到基情，就是在山东。 onlylove  说明山东的气候，培养基情基因。 :D
<onlylove> jiero: 和你说，北方的都说自己直率，说南方人扭捏，这边的南方，是以长江为界，不包括西北
<eexp> jiero: 你适合去山东
<jiero> eexp: 。。。我本来就是山东长大的。。。
<eexp> 难怪。难怪。
<onlylove> eexp: 要我说点湖南的坏话不？全国各地都有点小把柄，你记得我当时和madper吵架的内容不
<jiero> eexp: 湖南给人印象不好，狡诈。。。
<eexp> onlylove: 傻瓜，你听不出我是对 jiero  说的？
<jiero> lol
<onlylove> eexp: 那你点我名作甚
<eexp> 3人开会，我当然对你说嘛。
<eexp> jiero: 很多狡诈的。没错。只是我不那样。
<jiero> eexp: 山东同样很多狡诈的。
 * jiero 这样到处都会被骗
<eexp> 以前是河南说骗子多。
<jiero> eexp:   我属于那种无目的的骗人，河南人属于有目的的骗人。
<jiero> eexp: 就是为了好玩，就算开玩笑
<eexp> 第二次知道基佬，是听同事说的。在本地。
<eexp> 某人晚上等公交，被人贴背抚摸。lol
<mozillazg> hi, 大家有空吗，谁帮忙分析一下是什么原因导致的系统关机，/var/log/messages 内容见： http://paste.ubuntu.com/7460418/ ， 先谢谢了。
<jiero> eexp: 我不喜欢广州人，给我指路全都是那么直率但没心，只告诉你方向——不告诉你前面没人行道过不去！
<eexp> jiero: 你整天乱摸。有这潜质啊。
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • 乌班图 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459546 好久没来了乌班图~！@#￥%……&！@#￥%……&~!@#$%^&#$%^&*，来看看你！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ssgm8008 — 2014-05-14 9:45
<jiero> eexp: 我？
<eexp> mozillazg: 分析不出的。提交bug
<eexp> jiero: 是啊。
<jiero> eexp: 我不会乱摸的，会和别人说抱抱。
<eexp> 你老大不结婚。而且张口就摸。lol
<eexp> 好吧，直接抱抱
<jiero> eexp:  没有我喜欢的人看得上我。
<lpy> mozillazg: 你是 moz 员工？
<eexp> jiero: 征婚吧。贴照片
<eexp> 上节目
<jiero> eexp: 错了，是没有我特别喜欢的人看上我。
<eexp> 。。你要求高
<eexp> 你以为这是袋鼠国？人少，妹子硬是要找你？
<onlylove> 擦，那个破烂录像，里面杂音爆音巨多，5毛钱的麦也好意思录教学视频
<mozillazg> eexp: 嗯，我再看看。
<jiero> eexp: 妹子找我也就是玩玩
<eexp> jiero: 等你35以后，你就只想玩玩了。不想结婚了。
<onlylove> jiero: 你别把事情想的太简单了，以为你喜欢的人也得喜欢你
<eexp> 对妹子没啥兴趣了。
<eexp> 没激情了。
<onlylove> jiero: 人这一辈子遇上自己喜欢又喜欢自己的人，概率太小
<onlylove> jiero: 看，eexp已经没激情了，只想玩玩了
<eexp> onlylove: 你估计现在就没激情了。
<onlylove> eexp: 我还没35呢
<eexp> 你32了？
<eexp> 记得26
<eexp> jiero: 乐乐是32吧
<jiero> onlylove:  很小。
<jiero> eexp: 是
<jiero> onlylove:  我也鼓励她去多见更多人。
<freeflying> gfrog: 居然是路由器问题，reset就好乐
<happyaron> freeflying: lol
<jiero> onlylove:  人家美女妹子找个重感情的男人应该比我找个重理性有想法的姑娘容易。
<onlylove> jiero: 你想多了
<caleb-> jiero: 你想多了
<onlylove> jiero: 正因为是美女，所以觊觎她的男人会更多
<jiero> onlylove caleb-？
<onlylove> jiero: 她找到重感情的男人的难度就越大
<jiero> 。。。
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • fcitx不能显示状态栏图标 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459549 安装了搜狗输入法以及fcitx谷歌拼音输入法，之前一切正常，昨天捣鼓3d桌面的时候，就是用ccsm的时候，桌面崩溃了！不能显示侧边栏以及状态栏，后来导入了之前的默认配置文件回来了，然后fcitx的
<eexp> 居然还要叫 BitchX  的软件
<freeflying> happyaron: mac上用啥看新闻组
<jiero> onlylove caleb- 可能吧，各人有各人的缘分。看了那个分析数据库找女朋友的家伙，真好玩
<onlylove> jiero: 分析数据库那个是约炮的
<happyaron> freeflying: 不看
<freeflying> happyaron: RSS呢
<happyaron> freeflying: 不看
<caleb-> 找女朋友不难，难的是找到某特定的一个女孩当女朋友
<onlylove> jiero: 要我再打击下你不？
<onlylove> caleb-: 这些 jiero的智商理解不了
<jiero> onlylove:  可以啊。我不怕被打击哦
<onlylove> jiero: 拉倒吧，一个妹子的拒绝就把你打击成那样
<onlylove> jiero: 根据科学家的研究，真爱只有三个月
<jiero> onlylove: 真正的打击是她不和我说话。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 也就是说，三个月之后，你对那个人的激情已经消磨殆尽
<jiero> onlylove: 靠，这算啥。
<jiero> onlylove: 我后来想办法都是要知道怎么正常些。
<onlylove> jiero: 没啥，你三个月以后可以移情别恋，仅此而已
<jiero> onlylove: 根本没三个月。
<onlylove> jiero: 你，正常些？别捣乱
<jiero> onlylove: 实现双边关系正常化
<jiero> onlylove: 哦。你说我现在在捣乱。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 双边关系正常化，你……觉得这正常？
<eexp> jiero: 在妹子眼中，钱是万能转换器。
<jiero> eexp: 请她出去吃饭么。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 如果她认可你做朋友，你和她讲双边
<jiero> onlylove: 她认可我是朋友
<eexp> jiero: 要舍得。
<onlylove> jiero: 两国外加才是双边
<onlylove> jiero: 外交
<onlylove> jiero: 别想多了
<jiero> eexp: 关键我自己都不知道什么是好吃的。。。
 * jiero 畏惧外出吃饭。
<eexp> 就知道吃
<caleb-> jiero: 不说话表示已经不认可了
<jiero> caleb-: 只允许打字
<jiero> caleb-: 好吧，也可以看作是一种负担
<eexp> 不是宅女，就带出去玩。
<eexp> 说半天，贴照片先。浪费口水嘛。 jiero
<jiero> eexp:  她的照片么。算了吧。。。
<jiero> eexp:  就是四川样子，大眼睛大嘴
<jiero> eexp: 我也不出去玩。而且她肯定不和我单独见面了。
<eexp> 不会吧。大嘴巴？
<jiero> eexp:  恩。
<eexp> 那换人算了
<caleb-> jiero: 都被封杀了还死缠，只会被讨厌而已
<happyaron> onlylove: 跟姑娘讲政治的都卢瑟
<happyaron> onlylove: 除非人家喜欢讲这个
<onlylove> happyaron: 和jiero讲去
<eexp> happyaron: 你居然还相信妹子有喜欢政治的
<yunfan> onlylove: 联通要出的帝都神卡和你的那个比较如何呢
<happyaron> eexp: 10:24 < happyaron> onlylove: 跟姑娘讲政治的都卢瑟
<yunfan> eexp: 这个真的有
<eexp> happyaron: 反正你已经loser一次了
<yunfan> 我就有大学同学是这样的
<eexp> yunfan: 除开没人要的，才会这样
<happyaron> eexp: 这年头谁没卢过
<yunfan> eexp: 那不会啊 她去年结婚了
<eexp> 没说界限，只是帮你计数。 happyaron  lol
<onlylove> yunfan: 不知道，啥业务
<happyaron> eexp: 早上还刚把产品姐的手机摔碎屏了
<yunfan> onlylove: 10块一个月送1G本地流量
<happyaron> 真心跪。
<onlylove> yunfan: 我不够用啊，我一个月怎么着得跑掉3G流量
<onlylove> yunfan: 1G真心不够玩的
<eexp> 手机流量高的，都是宅男。
<yunfan> onlylove: 买三个？
<onlylove> yunfan: 你要我出杀手锏是不，联通信号不好，谢谢
<onlylove> yunfan: 我玩网通区的游戏，用联通还不如用电信
<onlylove> yunfan: 真心给联通跪了
<eexp> 吸费的那种手机游戏？
<jiero> caleb-:  我确实只会被讨厌，所以我也没有死缠吧。
<jiero> caleb-:  什么样子算死缠？
<yunfan> onlylove: 不可能吧  我记得我公司附近有联通的h+网络 那速度真的是嗖嗖的
<yunfan> onlylove: 你不就住那附近么 我当时是走路去长安街上那个联通营业厅办小卡的
<onlylove> yunfan: 那你可以试试，我反正住的地方信号不咋地
<jiero> caleb-:  我决定真的是被彻底讨厌了，别人介绍的，就被当朋友了，还能说话；我在她旁边她现在都不理我哈。
<onlylove> yunfan: 大概附近高楼太多，给挡住了
<yunfan> onlylove: 我又不在帝都 要他本地流量做什么 除非是全国的
<onlylove> yunfan: 因为频率的关系，所以3G信号容易被挡……
<eexp> jiero: !!
<onlylove> yunfan: 4G需要更多基站
<eexp> onlylove: 你迟早被电磁波杀死很多细胞。还建。
<onlylove> eexp: 不建就没信号
<onlylove> eexp: 所以我现在一直用2G
<gfrog> freeflying: lol
<eexp> 以前的发射基站，都还伪装。nnnnnnnnnnnnd 现在的，居然晚上偷偷的建立。
<jiero> eexp: ？
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 土豪，这么晚上班
<caleb-> jiero: 都这样了还想追的话，先等几个月吧
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 请客
<jiero> caleb-:  本来我觉得喜欢她的时候也就还剩20多天可以靠近相处的时间。
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 毛, 刚开会回来
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 啊? 你要请客呀? 可以呀
<eexp> caleb-: 你给他介绍一个整天只编程的妹子吧。适合他。
<gfrog> zenNamaste: ä½ 
<sssss> cherrot: 试着把套头挂论坛上面，被秒了
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 请我? 谢谢了~
<loaden> nvina显卡开机亮度不保存，谁有更好的解决方案？
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 你请
<sssss> 啊，有人你要请客？
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 再见~
<loaden> nvidia
<onlylove> sssss: 靠……你现在用啥
<caleb-> jiero: 近距离要扭转负面观感更难啊，又不是神大人
<sssss> onlylove: 我就是看看有没有人收
<cherrot> sssss: 什么套头？
<onlylove> sssss: 你把套头出了，自己得有个头啊
<onlylove> cherrot: d7k的
<cherrot> sssss: 哪个头？
<sssss> cherrot: 18 105 vr 啊
<sssss> onlylove: 我又没出，我看看行情而已
<cherrot> sssss: 多少钱出的？ 这头性价比很高啊
<sssss> cherrot: 1050
<cherrot> sssss: 你这不欺骗别人感情么。。
<sssss> cherrot: 性价比高？
<ywmy> 大家上午好～
<cherrot> sssss: 嗯哪
<onlylove> cherrot: 别和傻子一般见识
<cherrot> onlylove: 23333
<onlylove> cherrot: 让他把头出掉，然后自己买副厂去
<cherrot> sssss: 你想买哪个副厂镜？
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 真心跪了，把人家爪机屏摔碎了
<freeflying> gfrog: nnd，每年申请签证都要好久的时间
<zenNamaste> happyaron: ( ⊙ o ⊙ )啊！
<cherrot> happyaron: 肯定是妹子的
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 介可怎么办。
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 首先, 你要淡定.
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 然后, 赔钱吧
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 你知道是谁的……
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 我知道呀
<onlylove> happyaron: 买新的
<happyaron> onlylove: too simple to naive啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 那你自己看着办
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 换玻璃我不会，换屏幕没热风枪
<onlylove> happyaron: 没有比买新的更有诚意的了
<eexp> happyaron: 换屏幕都不会。赶紧学
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 送到中关村找个维修点儿, 花点儿钱就搞定了.
<cherrot> happyaron: 没有比买新的更有诚意的了
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 那e世界吧
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 啥手机呀?
<cherrot> zenNamaste: 你们俩竟然还有小秘密 O_o
<happyaron> eexp: 会换，没工具啊～
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 直接到保修点儿, 你花钱让她换一个
<jiero> happyaron:  什么手机？
<happyaron> note2
<zenNamaste> cherrot: ... ...
<eexp> happyaron: 工具都不舍得买啊。
<happyaron> cherrot: ...
<happyaron> eexp: 我又不是家电维修……
<eexp> 妹子喜欢会修理的。lol
<happyaron> eexp: 会修有毛用，我还换过x200的屏呢。
<black_angel_> girls love money...
<black_angel_> stupid.
 * cherrot 昨天一妹子打电话问我新买的无线路由怎么成功上网  我竟然躺床上把全套过程背了出来 Win7 & XP... 我真是太流弊了
<eexp> black_angel_: ... 别这么直白。这我上面都说了。他们年轻，思维跟不上。
<black_angel_> eexp: - -!
<happyaron> cherrot: 活该
<onlylove> cherrot: 傻
<onlylove> cherrot: 你应该到妹子跟前去设置
<sssss> cherrot: 之前疼教授说那头狗得没法要
<caleb-> 会修理的只是能进到妹子房里而已，该单身还得单身
<sssss> onlylove: 傻子？
<sssss> onlylove: 又怎么了
<onlylove> sssss: 你干脆买定焦算了
<jiero> caleb-: 对啊。我也就是进了妹子房里去。
<eexp> caleb-: 你狭隘了。修理的含义非常广的
<jiero> caleb-:  该单身还是要单身
<sssss> onlylove: ...
<onlylove> sssss: 原厂头再烂也是原厂
<cherrot> sssss: 你自己拍拍就知道了啊   我的腾龙18-200 几乎从来不用100以上焦段   除非想偷拍妹子臀部什么的
<eexp> cherrot: .
<sssss> cherrot: 我想买那个 17 50 onlylove
<jiero> caleb-: 即使妹子穿睡衣在你身边，也不是你的妹子
<onlylove> cherrot: 确定不是偷拍胸？
 * cherrot 哼  去妹子家一点吸引力都没有 
<onlylove> sssss: 那就买呗
<jiero> cherrot: 对。你是过来人。。。
<sssss> onlylove: 你确定副厂头很差？
<onlylove> sssss: 一分钱一分货
<cherrot> onlylove: 碰不到胸大的
<jiero> cherrot: 。。。
<onlylove> sssss: 副厂头比原厂好的话，早炒上去了
 * jiero 看人，主要是看眼睛。
<onlylove> sssss: 而且你保证原厂会乐意？
<onlylove> cherrot: 胸太大不好，要那种匀称的
 * caleb- 看妹，主要看脸和腿。
<onlylove> caleb-: 美不美看大腿？
 * cherrot 看妹，主要看臀部
 * sssss 主要看是不是女的
 * jiero 主要看眼睛，不管是男是女
<jiero> 只要我喜欢，是男是女都好
 * onlylove 赶紧跑
<eexp> 你看，又来了
<October21> j
<October21> jiero: 忘吃药了
<jiero> October21:  我一生都在找朋友，是男是女，都好
<leemeng0x61> 问个问题
<jiero> October21: 看着我的眼睛就像黑板，什么都没有
<caleb-> leemeng0x61: 直接问吧
<October21> jiero: 你似乎在研究一个我们不知道的东西
<leemeng0x61> 在编译libjpeg的时候我这生成的动态库有libjpeg.so@  libjpeg.so.9@  libjpeg.so.9.1.0*，如何只有libjpegso
<leemeng0x61> caleb-, 3q，
<October21> leemeng0x61: 这些是软链接
<leemeng0x61> * 我知道
<October21> 没必要是什么吧
<leemeng0x61> 我的意思是说不产生链接
<caleb-> leemeng0x61: 这些是为了兼容与传统，保留比较好
<leemeng0x61> 直接是libjpeg.so
<caleb-> leemeng0x61: 非要只有 *.so, 自己 mv 就好
<October21> 自己写makefile？
<leemeng0x61> 没有
<October21> 不然怎么编译工程
<leemeng0x61> 官方makefile
<leemeng0x61> 写下脚本就行了
<leemeng0x61> 定义下cc host 之类的
<yunfan> eexp: 你这种人 没科学常识
<October21> leemeng0x61: 你用官方的，他自然要兼容
<onlylove> leemeng0x61: 你还是看下arch目录吧，到处都是软连接
<October21> leemeng0x61: 我觉得你忽略了什么问题
<leemeng0x61> October21, 想修改下
<October21> leemeng0x61: 你想要一个还不如直接编译
<caleb-> leemeng0x61: 通常链接的是 libfoo.so.? <- so 后有带版号的
<leemeng0x61> caleb-, 是这样的
<caleb-> leemeng0x61: 只给 *.so 多半会死掉
<leemeng0x61> 里面的SONAME 不一样
<eexp> yunfan: 你犯傻？突然来一句
<October21> leemeng0x61:  然后自己去折腾依赖。你吃饱了
<sssss> cherrot: 之前试过腾龙的头，对焦声音记得很吓人的样子
<leemeng0x61> October21, 目前就是不晓得咋个编
<October21> leemeng0x61: 你看makefile文件嘛
<leemeng0x61> 需要修改下makefile的一些FLAG 不知道是那个
<caleb-> 软链又不占啥空间，保留有啥不好？
<October21> leemeng0x61: 你要研究这个可以去搜个bolg看看
<leemeng0x61> October21, 。。。
<October21> leemeng0x61: 这里不可能讲清楚这个复杂的东西
<onlylove> leemeng0x61: 总之，依赖是个很复杂的东西，除非你自己带so
<cherrot> sssss: 我就一个18-200  拍出来太虚了  o(︶︿︶)o
<onlylove> leemeng0x61: 像windows那样
<sssss> cherrot: lol
<black_angel_> leemeng0x61: gnu build system, just wiki
<sssss> cherrot: 你收我的 18 105 不
<cherrot> sssss: 除非我能出掉18-200
<October21> leemeng0x61: 我觉得你的做法很不科学
<black_angel_> so stupid
<eexp> cherrot: 你拍的臀部照片呢？分享下？
<sssss> cherrot: 100元估计能出掉
<October21> leemeng0x61: 违背一些惯例
<sssss> cherrot: 不过 1100 的价格出掉套头的话也不算损失太多，200元
<onlylove> October21: 他大概是想文件夹清晰些
<cherrot> sssss: ...
<caleb-> mv  libjpeg.so.9.1.0  libjpeg.so 一行搞定
<October21> onlylove: 但是文件没有遵循惯例带来的后果只能是自找的
<October21> 这样把他引入一个误区很麻烦
<eexp> caleb-: mv? 不是ln?
<eexp> 带版本后缀的文件，是需要保留的
<black_angel_> caleb-: 白痴
<caleb-> 不干我的事啊，你们看看楼主的要求
<eexp> 这里没啥楼主。lol
<caleb-> 看 log
 * caleb- 开会去
<leemeng0x61> caleb-,你这样SONAME不对
<October21> leemeng0x61: 你还是看看makefile语法，自己研究
<October21> leemeng0x61: 官方的makefile是经过检验的
<black_angel_> leemeng0x61: 虽然很懒得说，Linux的库规则，lib*.so.1.9.0, lib*.so.1, lib*.so，其中的1为主版本号，9为修订版，0是Age,其他软件链接的时候会去搜索 lib*.so.1 或者 lib*.so
<October21> 你胡乱改是要自己解决的，因为我们都不会去刻意改
<yunfan> http://vimeo.com/95045348  这个window上的console不错
<^k^> ⇪ t: Introduction to the Babun Project on Vimeo
<onlylove> lainme: jiero 昨天那个uninstall我回去看了……
<jiero> onlylove:  。。。
<jiero> onlylove:  慢了半拍
<October21> yunfan: 截个图吧？
<jiero> onlylove: 地球都毁灭了，你才看到
<October21> jiero: 罗姐你是学啥的？
<jiero> October21:  我学自己想要学的。
<yunfan> October21: 你自己看就是了
<yunfan> vimeo又不需要翻墙
<October21> yunfan: 我在墙内
<black_angel_> libjpg 采用的是GNU Build System来构建的，动态链接库的产生规则由 libtool 负责，基本上大部分的开源程序都是用的 GNU Build System 来构建，没有人会直接编写 Makefile
<yunfan> 不过这个包有点大 230mb
<yunfan> October21: vimeo没被墙
<jiero> October21:  小学时候是全部课程，中学时候是各种非主课课程，大学时候是各种课外课程。
<yunfan> black_angel_: 我还是喜欢手写makefile
<yunfan> 生成的太不简洁了
<black_angel_> yunfan: 忘掉它吧
<October21> yunfan: 我这里无法显示了
<October21> jiero: 你学得太多了……
<October21> jiero: 搞得我总是没话说了
<October21> jiero: 我感觉很压抑
<yunfan> October21: 前途不大
<October21> yunfan: ？
<onlylove> yunfan: 重置，需要爬墙
<leemeng0x61> black_angel_, 是这样，如何修改那，对于ltmain.sh这个我不是很熟悉
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • T430没声音了。。。无声的世界很安静 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459550 系统刚装完时，有声音，后来。折腾了几下，。。就没声音了。。点声音的图标，显示没相应的输出程序。。。这个杂弄？ 虽然没声音也不影响啥，但感觉心理不舒服！！ 求指点！！谢谢 统计
<^k^>  ─> 信息: 发表于 由 susududu2008 — 2014-05-14 10:49
<jiero> October21: 。。。
<black_angel_> leemeng0x61: never change. 在 .libs/ 下面还会有 lib*.la 文件，如果你不是做嵌入式的交叉编译，都应当保留
<leemeng0x61> black_angel_, 很不幸，就是嵌入式交叉编译
<leemeng0x61> black_angel_, 我这边就是用android 导出的工具链来编译的
<black_angel_> leemeng0x61: make DESTDIR=/tmp install 然后打包 /tmp/usr/local/lib 扔入机器就可以啦
<yunfan> onlylove: 我这里不需要 我用的自动切换代理 但是viemo我没有用代理的规则
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总，gmail里搜索 标题不包含某个关键字肿么写？
<tcstory> 有谁安装过eclim吗 emacs版本的
<freeflying> gfrog: not
<gfrog> freeflying: 那就把包含not的都搜出来了 囧
<leemeng0x61> black_angel_, 这样是可以，但是要给机器加东西，目前我这只是想编译为自己用的工具链库
<onlylove> yunfan: 那就是你的isp没墙
<onlylove> yunfan: 不一样地方的isp不一样
<leemeng0x61> 也就是说我放到工具链的lib 下面，能编译就行
<freeflying> gfrog: lol
<leemeng0x61> 当然丢到机器上也可以
<sssss> gfrog: -
<gfrog> sssss: 弄明白了，多个字还得加括号
<leemeng0x61> black_angel_, 我现在的做法是从android机器上pull下来机器里的libjpeg，放到工具链里面用
<sssss> gfrog: 恩，- 跟 not 都行
<leemeng0x61> 这样是没问题的。
<black_angel_> leemeng0x61: just thinking in linux, not-windows
<leemeng0x61> black_angel_, so wild
<yunfan> not -> -
<eexp> .
<black_angel_> leemeng0x61: 懒得理你怎么有这种想法，搜索 ltmain.sh 的 versuffix，然后爱怎么玩怎么玩
<gfrog> zenNamaste: lol，一大波关于贵帽帽的吐槽袭来
<jiero> zenNamaste:  你们应该设计形象哦。戴眼镜和红帽子的猫之类的
<jiero> zenNamaste: 或者红帽大叔，而不是红帽黑衣人
<jiero> apple 竟然是 4月1日成立的公司啊
<sssss> jiero: 形象设计什么的弱爆了
<sssss> jiero: 你把最顶级的形象设计师带来见我，我能让丫哭
<black_angel_> 乔治亚罗
<sssss> cherrot: 对了，有个问题，我要关闭 AF 的话，只关机器的还是只关镜头的还是俩都关？
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39526
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 微软以399美元价格销售不捆绑Kinect的Xbox One
<sssss> cherrot: 记得说明书上说只关一个就够了，但是不能关错的样子
<eexp> .
<onlylove> sssss: 你还是看看说明书吧，我记得尼康有个联动拨杆
<eexp> .
<onlylove> sssss: 好像是给手动头预备的
<onlylove> eexp: 你键盘坏了？
<sssss> onlylove: 俩都关的话太麻烦
<jiero> sssss: 我给你做的话，让你哭哭？
<onlylove> sssss: 你有daily report要写么，这破地方还要写daily report
<jiero> sssss:  你去weibo上找形象设计了？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求大神搭救，win7引导ubuntu，出现好多问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459553 系统的grub是版本grub2 现在主要是下面几个问题。 有两个硬盘，win7装载第一个硬盘。ubuntu 装在第二个硬盘。 用的工具是ultraiso将ubuntu12.10烧进usb里面，是先进入trying ubuntu without installi
<onlylove> yunfan: 你上班的时候写daily report么
<sssss> jiero: 没有
<sssss> onlylove: 有
<onlylove> 靠……
<onlylove> 这TM都什么玩意儿
<onlylove> http://www.douban.com/note/347624806/
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 卑微工作的十二条启示
<Slucx> win 下irc
 * onlylove 想找不需要写daily report的工作
<sssss> onlylove: 真个不算太大的问题吧
<onlylove> sssss: 我讨厌做那种事情
<onlylove> sssss: 给人感觉就像你不写就是今天什么都没做一样
<onlylove> sssss: 这种重复的，机械性的东西
<sssss> onlylove: 工作嘛，你得自己找乐趣
<sssss> onlylove: 要我跟你一样想，我TM连领工资的时候都不爽！
<onlylove> sssss: 领工资有什么不爽的，重复发工资的又不是你
<onlylove> sssss: 重复性的工作交给计算机做，对不？
<sssss> onlylove: 加到  crond 里面
<onlylove> sssss: crond，每天定点发mail？
<sssss> onlylove: 对啊
<sssss> onlylove: 每天做点啥都写到文本里面，晚上定时读出来发出去
<sssss> onlylove: 要是能跟 gtd 之类的结合起来更爽不是么
<onlylove> 但是我连今天做了什么都不想写，因为很多时候都是重复的
<onlylove> sssss: 比方说，你今天在coding，然后明天还在coding，后天还是
<onlylove> sssss: 你tm不烦啊
<onlylove> sssss: 而且我这边用的是windows
<onlylove> 今天无聊，把千与千寻的片尾翻出来听
<sssss> onlylove: 我不像你，这事儿我服从领导安排
<sssss> onlylove: 领导这种生物的智慧，是你我理解不了的，所以我也就不尝试理解
<onlylove> sssss: 不服从你有办法么
<onlylove> sssss: 你别和我说你服从领导安排，就算你不想服从，你有办法？
<sssss> onlylove: 没办法
<sssss> onlylove: 所以我就不抱怨
<onlylove> sssss: 算了，脑波和你不在一个频率，你有抱怨的权利
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39528
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 狗币钱包服务被黑
<cherrot> sssss: 副厂镜要都关  说明书有说明
<cherrot> sssss: 尼克尔好像只用关一个
<sssss> cherrot: 恩，说明书是说 cpu 镜头
<sssss> cherrot: cpu 镜头是说尼克儿 only？
<cherrot> sssss: 貌似是 不清楚
<cherrot> sssss: 也没麻烦哪去  何必纠结 你用手动对焦的时候毕竟很少吧
<sssss> cherrot: 腾龙那种对焦圈儿转的确定不会碰到手？
<arch> goagent被封了？
<cherrot> sssss: 习惯了就不会了
<sssss> cherrot: 哦，想起来了，腾龙的对焦环在前面
<sssss> cherrot: 那还好点，如果跟原厂一样在后面的话就麻烦
<cherrot> sssss: 没用过原厂 :(
<eexp> 。。
<jiero> eexp:  怎么了？
<jiero> eexp: 阿姨？
<eexp> 破chatzilla的css。不知道哪个是自己的msg
<sssss> eexp: 你今天怎么了
<eexp> 测试css啊
<jiero> eexp: 。。。
<eexp> nnnnd opera的css，一眼就认得出
<zenNamaste> sssss: ue900有货了, 让我去拿
<eexp> oo
<sssss> zenNamaste: 壕
<zenNamaste> sssss: 不花钱呀
<jiero> zenNamaste: 投资家
<lpy> zenNamaste: ...
<gfrog> eexp: 渣神dcc我干神马？
<sssss> 肯定在传美图或者种子啊
<eexp> gfrog: ？？谁会dcc你。你又不是妹子。
<gfrog> eexp: 难道你被冒名顶替了？
<gfrog> [Freenode] DCC CHAT from eexp
<eexp> ？你截图
<eexp> 咋可能
<gfrog> eexp: 就是你撒
<eexp> gfrog	eexp: 渣神dcc我干神马？
<eexp> 	[INFO]	You are no longer marked as away.
<onlylove> gfrog: 给你种马
<eexp> 你看，先你说。我才输入
<onlylove> gfrog: 然后远程看看有啥稀奇古怪的
<gfrog> onlylove: ……
<jiero> onlylove:  摸摸 gfrog
<gfrog> eexp: 之前，不是刚刚
<gfrog> jiero: 莫摸
<Slucx> eexp, 系统被黑了吧……
<eexp> gfrog: http://imagebin.org/310784
<eexp> 自己看，一直away的
<gfrog> eexp: 昨天
<eexp> 草。昨天也没。这基蛙，，，
<eexp> 昨天的事情，你真lag
<sssss> eexp: 你怎么不用 opera irc 了
<freeflying> gfrog: 以后家庭的路由器会成为家庭的边界路由了
<gfrog> freeflying: 是啊，我以后就准备这么部署了，家庭网里再放个核心路由。这样出口路由就不用太牛逼的货色了
<gfrog> eexp: ……
<gfrog> eexp: 今天看status才发现撒
<onlylove> gfrog: freeflying你俩打算作甚，家里织网？
<gfrog> freeflying: 可能核心放个交换就够了，路由都用不上……
<Slucx> 都是壕
<onlylove> gfrog: cisco 2900够用不？
<sssss> …………
<sssss> 要干嘛
<gfrog> onlylove: 要那么大干毛线，
<gfrog> onlylove: sohu级的二层交换就够，最好有ap
<onlylove> sssss: gfrog嫌家里路由器太弱
<onlylove> gfrog: 要不要双机做load balance
<gfrog> onlylove: 那还得开stp，就得用可网管的了
<gfrog> onlylove: 家里uptime没那么重要，估计不用
<onlylove> gfrog: 别说家里，就算现在很多公司，连个像样的都没，一个飞鱼星啥的完事
<gfrog> onlylove: 咱是那种很容易凑合的人嘛，家里网络是生活品质的一部分。
<gfrog> onlylove: 慢吞吞的看小电影也不爽啊
<onlylove> ……
<onlylove> gfrog: 现在很多adsl猫有路由功能，你如果是adsl啥的或者光纤猫啥的，把router打开，然后你买个好点的交换机
<gfrog> onlylove: wireless覆盖怎么解决？
<onlylove> gfrog: 无线猫
<gfrog> onlylove: 骚年，你的眼光要长远点，不要只看一居那种小屋子
<gfrog> onlylove: 房子大了有一些技术问题需要解决
<onlylove> gfrog: 我不是壕，买不起大屋子
<happyaron> onlylove: belkin 路由器吧
<onlylove> happyaron: 前几天不是还是那啥
<happyaron> onlylove: 家用级里目前我觉得信号最好的。
<happyaron> onlylove: aruba是商用的，家用规模的不卖啊
<freeflying> happyaron: gfrog 贵司刚刚发布的orange box屌啊， 手提箱里的云 lol
<freeflying> cloud in you suitecase
<freeflying> lol
<gfrog> happyaron: 就说我家60平的小房子，单个ap都覆盖不全，必须得用ap扩展点才行。
<gfrog> freeflying: 我拆开看了，渣渣一样的品质，擦。英帝做的硬件比我大寨都差远了。
<happyaron> gfrog: 俩ap做wds
<happyaron> gfrog: 2.4ghz用11n only
<happyaron> gfrog: ap支持复合2.4和5g的话，直接复合
<gfrog> happyaron: wds是坨渣，我还没看到用wds可以稳定工作一周的路由器呢
<happyaron> gfrog: lol
<happyaron> gfrog: 其实不用wds，俩ap接一个switch上，一般不会出啥问题。
<gfrog> happyaron: 我家再部署看似还得用有线连接ap
<happyaron> gfrog: 除非是ssh这种stateful的东西
<happyaron> gfrog: 必须有线，不能用repeater
<gfrog> happyaron: 有线连接布线就麻烦了
<happyaron> gfrog: 那也没办法，谁叫你有60m2的大房子~
<gfrog> happyaron: 60平儿还算大？ 不带这么黑的
<happyaron> gfrog: 反正一个ap覆盖不了
<freeflying> gfrog: 运营商应该把ap集成到猫里去，tr069还是很有用
<gfrog> happyaron: 墙里钢筋太多了
<happyaron> freeflying: 集成里的信号不好
<gfrog> freeflying: 联通就这么干了嘛。一个路由上默认开3个接入点，结果信号成渣，频道倒是占了一大堆
<happyaron> freeflying: 需求低还好，像我们这种的应该都忍不了。
<freeflying> happyaron: 这个是简单的技术问题
<gfrog> freeflying: 一个楼都用这种猫的话，随便哪个频道都有干扰。
<freeflying> gfrog: 所以要利用tr069，来协调信道
 * gfrog 对了，布线的时候频道干扰也是个问题。
<happyaron> gfrog: 其实还好，11n only问题不大
<gfrog> freeflying: 这是啥协议？
<freeflying> gfrog: 专门做下发的
<gfrog> happyaron: 11n？ 拉倒吧，后来我都用11g布网了才稳定……
<gfrog> freeflying: 那得从isp下发才行啊
<happyaron> gfrog: 你方案具体是咋样的
<gfrog> freeflying: 楼里要有多家isp，一样干扰
<happyaron> gfrog: 说说参考下
<gfrog> happyaron: 说了撒，一个出口路由，有线连俩ap做覆盖
<gfrog> happyaron: 有线布网没做，懒了。
<happyaron> gfrog: 俩ap是repeater？
<gfrog> happyaron: ddwrt开了ap mode
<happyaron> gfrog: 反正我觉得这种用法不死就谢天谢地了，竟然还能做成方案一直用。。。
<gfrog> happyaron: 用了俩SSID，没搞定同SSID的问题。
<gfrog> happyaron: 我在想怎么改呢嘛
<happyaron> gfrog: 真心建议拉根线
<gfrog> happyaron: 看情况真的得拉线了
<happyaron> freeflying: 你打算快递还是人肉？
<happyaron> freeflying: atv
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总壕大大今晚进程吃饭吹水撒
<freeflying> gfrog: 你在帝都？
<gfrog> freeflying: 在啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 跟阿三斗争中……
<freeflying> happyaron: 我看看，修好了路由，用起来倒是不错了，不过我老婆坚持要换android得盒子
<freeflying> gfrog: 你们现在都有阿三的业务了啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 要被阿三玩儿死了
<happyaron> freeflying: 你老婆要觉得要留，就留下。我不急用
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃夫人不是不爽android了么？ lol
<freeflying> happyaron: 她不想要，所以就得出了，虽然现在看youku没问题
<happyaron> lol
<happyaron> freeflying: 好吧。。。
<freeflying> gfrog: 是啊，不过apple tv上搜不到我儿子要看的动画片
<happyaron> freeflying: 被你的破路由搞烦了？
<freeflying> happyaron: e4500好伐，这里没人比我的好乐吧
<freeflying> 不过折腾了我好几天
<freeflying> linksys这货也不给力啊
<gfrog> freeflying: airexpress吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 换就换全套撒
<happyaron> freeflying: 无线这事还是别和我比啦好伐
<happyaron> freeflying: 对，要换就全套
<gfrog> eexp: 渣神
<happyaron> eexp: 那是jiero
<freeflying> happyaron: 我们泰伦的是家里用的好伐
<happyaron> freeflying: 我没家好伐，那就是我家了。
<roylez> eexp: 不知道，看起来像个troll
<freeflying> gfrog: 乃明天还在帝都不
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • ubuntu 14.04 MyEclipse10.7 使用代码提示快捷键时闪退 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459555 由于开发JSP，所以安装了MyEclipse。 前一段时间都是好好的，但最近总是闪退。 然后生成一个错误日志文件： Code: # # An unexpected error has been detected by Java Runtime Environment: # #  SI
<^k^>  ─> GSEGV (0xb) at pc=0x00007f1051b242a1, pid=5610, tid=139710290376448 # # Java VM: Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (11.3-b02 mixed mode linux-amd64) # Problematic frame: # C  [libs …
<gfrog> freeflying: 这周和下周（除了周末）都在
<freeflying> kao, 进趟城饭吃不过来啊
<gfrog> freeflying: lol
<gfrog> freeflying: 壕大大人脉广啊
<freeflying> gfrog: 屌丝好不容易进趟城啊
<happyaron> freeflying: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=18883522986 五一刚给母上换了这个。
<^k^> happyaron: ⇪ 贝尔金Belkin N600 双频无线路由器 600M F9K1102ZH 畅享II 热卖 双频无线wifi 内置4根3D天线 三年质保 支持手机设置（IOS、Andriod） 价格:430.00 元
<gfrog> happyaron: 这是linksys的马甲儿么？
<happyaron> gfrog: 不是吧。。。
<freeflying> happyaron: 壕
<gfrog> happyaron: 丫不是把linksys收了么？ lol
<happyaron> gfrog: 反正用起来信号很好
<freeflying> gfrog: airexpress支持dnsmasq这些？
<happyaron> gfrog: ...
<gfrog> freeflying: 好像木有。
<gfrog> happyaron: 抓来拿netperf打打流量看？
<freeflying> gfrog: 支持插硬盘当time machine?
 * gfrog 十分期待能有个千兆4口线速家用路由。
<happyaron> gfrog: 5G不支持ac，跑9MB/s没问题
<onlylove> happyaron: 我有个问题，就是多个ap可以用一个ssid吧？原来一层楼都是一个
<gfrog> freeflying: 好像也不成……
<happyaron> gfrog: 2.4可以跑4-5MB/s样子
<happyaron> onlylove: 对的。
<onlylove> happyaron: 不过我还是觉得有的屋子里面没必要有wifi
<gfrog> happyaron: 几路流量？
<happyaron> gfrog: 一路。
<onlylove> happyaron: 所以就算盖不过来也没啥
<happyaron> onlylove: lol
<kiritome> 渣路由器2.4g只能3M/s内网服务器
<happyaron> onlylove: 你不用当然不重要。
<happyaron> kiritome: 3M的话要么路由不错，要么无线环境好
<freeflying> gfrog: 我想要个千兆的二层交换
<onlylove> happyaron: 我不用，难道还要给我邻居用？
<gfrog> happyaron: 我的需求是2对机器有线互相对拷数据还能保持一路机器用wifi看1080p电影不影响……
<happyaron> onlylove: lol
<gfrog> happyaron: 估计家用级哪个设备也达不到这要求……
<happyaron> gfrog: 应该没问题的
<gfrog> freeflying: 我也在寻觅，家用级的都略渣
<onlylove> gfrog: 你这……确定？家用的，一路对传都是问题吧？
<gfrog> happyaron: 有线要千兆线速哦，骚年
<freeflying> gfrog: 话说现在去贵司不太好吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 那有啥，大家都很想乃撒
<freeflying> gfrog: 我2:30有concall，完了看
<gfrog> freeflying: cool
<freeflying> gfrog: 话说乃不是要7：00concall的嘛
<gfrog> freeflying: 3pm && 4:30pm
<gfrog> freeflying: 老板心疼加班费，不让我下班时间call了
<freeflying> lol
<freeflying> gfrog: 贵司有加班费啊
<freeflying> gfrog: 你有orangebox?
<gfrog> freeflying: 春节假期上了3天班，老板给发了500刀，lol
<happyaron> gfrog: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=16152005889
<^k^> happyaron: ⇪ 贝尔金酷玩III 极速750M 双频无线路由器 穿墙wifi 有线两用 4口 五根内置天线 超强穿墙 同步双频 速度高达300 Mbps + 433 Mbps*，提升电影流式播放和网络游戏速度 高强度信号 专有的MultiBeam 技术可最大化信号强度并消除绝大多数死角 只需几分钟进行简单的设置，便可使用任何平板电
<^k^>  ─> 脑、智能手机或电脑。无需安装复杂的光盘 价格:1499.00 元
<gfrog> freeflying: 么得，我看到过，拆过，修过。
<happyaron> gfrog: 千兆有线
<gebjgd> gfrog, 走電力網
<happyaron> gfrog: 这种一般都有硬件NAT
<happyaron>  freeflying 我怎么没听说过加班费
<gfrog> gebjgd: 电力网跑千兆？ 你有硬件？
<happyaron> freeflying: 求加班费
<freeflying> happyaron: 我也没听说过啊，找我有毛用
<happyaron> gfrog: 求加班费
<gfrog> happyaron: 壕乃买一个来试试性能吧……
<gfrog> happyaron: 我也木有啊，confcall了半年，一毛钱也没有
<happyaron> gfrog: 我给母上用的是比这个差一档的，性能很满意
<gfrog> happyaron: 我说有线性能。
<gebjgd> gfrog, 我沒有 我不需要那麼快的
<freeflying> gfrog: 话说我的手机电池现在刚刚的了，两天没问题
<gebjgd> gfrog, 千兆
<gfrog> happyaron: 目前我在找能在家里当核心交换的交换机
<gfrog> freeflying: huawei？
<freeflying> gfrog: 然
<gfrog> freeflying: 一年后再看
<happyaron> gfrog: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=16617194134
<^k^> happyaron: ⇪ TP-Link TL-WDR7500 1750M 无线路由器穿墙双频11AC6 天线 WIFI 5GHz频段采用全新一代11AC技术 价格:519.00 元
<gfrog> freeflying: 之前我同事买华为，一年之后全摔机换其他牌子了，lol
<happyaron> gfrog: 这个我手上有俩，有线性能可以，但是要升级固件
<freeflying> gfrog: 1年后refresh啊
<happyaron> gfrog: 无线就是tp正常的那个水平
<gfrog> freeflying: 壕
<gfrog> happyaron: 无线略渣
<gfrog> happyaron: 球netperf结果
<gfrog> happyaron: 跑两路看
<happyaron> gfrog: 那要晚上测了
<gfrog> happyaron: 期待
<happyaron> gfrog: 一路是嘛事没有。
<freeflying> gfrog: 我们的手机每年能买个华为的，真少啊
<happyaron> gfrog: 无线可以跑到22MB/s
<happyaron> 至少见过一次22m
<happyaron> freeflying: 求手机
<gfrog> happyaron: 跑有线的同时，wifi能跑出这效果才行，骚年
<happyaron> freeflying: 啥都买不了的路过
<jiero>  happyaron  什么事情？
<happyaron> gfrog: 介个晚上给你测
<happyaron> jiero: 没事
<freeflying> happyaron: 三星S4要不
<freeflying> s2还有个
<happyaron> freeflying: 多少钱，但是要的可能性不大
<freeflying> galaxy nexus也有个
<gfrog> freeflying: 壕大大乃的4500上次netperf测试结果还有不？
<freeflying> happyaron: 那货不能要，一天至少充两次
<happyaron> freeflying: ok
<freeflying> gfrog: 没乐
<gfrog> freeflying: 我应该收集一下，以后自己买的时候做参考，lol
 * gfrog 征求各种路由性能测试指标……
<happyaron> freeflying: 你是千兆接口就行吧，要求全线速真千兆么
<happyaron> freeflying: 交换机
<freeflying> happyaron: 肯定啊
<jiero> leeeee:  小李子 :)
 * happyaron 虽然真心没有家用交换机的经验。
<happyaron> freeflying: 预算多少啊
<freeflying> happyaron: 几百块
<happyaron> freeflying: 全线速你用得上么
<jiero> freeflying:  galaxy nexus 似乎真的耗电很多
<leeeee> == 干嘛小骡子
<gfrog> happyaron: 家用，性能是一方面，还得考虑安静，擦。复杂的很呢
<freeflying> happyaron: 还是有用的吧
<freeflying> gfrog: +1
<gfrog> happyaron: 商用机器那个风扇转起来，说话都听不见
<happyaron> gfrog freeflying  真达到全线速的，没见过无风扇的
<freeflying> gfrog: 话说贵司的obox力居然用的dlink的东西
<gfrog> freeflying: dlink？ 啊，那个交换板…… 好吧，不是神马太重要的组件
<jiero> leeeee: 没事
<gfrog> happyaron: 这倒是真的
<gfrog> happyaron: 其实上用设备也很多达不到线速的
<happyaron> gfrog: ff说要嘛
<freeflying> gfrog: 不过我们这种需求的人毕竟少
<gfrog> happyaron: 那就至少能保证一路线速，一路1080p无压力吧……
<freeflying> gfrog: 前几天准备高一些arm的板子回来跑存储测试用
<freeflying> happyaron: ^^
<gfrog> happyaron: 1080p码率传输的速度是多少来着？ 25MB/s还是25Mb/s？
<gfrog> freeflying: 壕大大
<happyaron> freeflying: 好啊
<happyaron> freeflying: S1700-8G-AC
<freeflying> happyaron: 所以我才对交换需求高啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 12mpps包转发
<happyaron> freeflying: 你要多少口啊
<happyaron> freeflying: arm做存储，基本也只能坑爹了。
<freeflying> happyaron: 能达到我这种需求的最低都24口了
<freeflying> happyaron: 你是每看到过好东西而已
<leeeee> jiero：要给姐看日记？、
<jiero> gfrog:  大概是 14~15Mbit/s 吧。
<jiero> leeeee:  哦。我写手写的。
<happyaron> freeflying: S1700-8G-AC 12mpps的东东，交换能力应该够的
 * leeeee 在看婚姻的实质要件
<freeflying> fio -filename=/dev/sdc -rw=write -direct=1 -iodepth 1 -thread -ioengine=psync -bs=512k  -numjobs=1 -runtime=10 -group_reporting -name=mytest_read
<freeflying>         write: io=1069.6MB, bw=109517KB/s, iops=213, runt= 10000msec
<freeflying> happyaron:
<freeflying> gfrog: ^^
<happyaron> freeflying: 机房里的，24口也就36mpps，这个8口12mpps
<leeeee> 手写。。
<happyaron> freeflying: 是不错。
<happyaron> gfrog: 应该不超到20吧
<happyaron> gfrog: 用tp哪个看小米盒子的1080p是没问题。
<happyaron> tp那个
<gfrog> happyaron: 额，那是我上次算错了大概，我一直记得是25Mb/s
<happyaron> lol
<gfrog> happyaron: 不过20Mb/s也得至少是千兆网络了
<happyaron> gfrog: CCIE哥，有点追求好不好，全上千兆吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 这是嘛硬件？ 存储不懂啊
<gfrog> happyaron: 贵啊，家用设备没靠谱的啊
<happyaron> gfrog: 交换就华为往上冲呗
<jiero> happyaron:  哦哦
<jiero> happyaron: 以后有网络问题，都找你了
<happyaron> jiero: gfrog 是思科认证网络专家
<freeflying> gfrog: 这是一款16核的32位的arm板子上跑得
<leeeee> 嗨~
<happyaron> jiero: “思科认证网络专家”，不是开玩笑，正经title
<happyaron> leeeee: 嗨嗨嗨
<happyaron> gfrog: 是吧CCIE哥
<leeeee> 小蓉蓉你好
<gfrog> happyaron: busy
 * gfrog busy
<happyaron> 这回表现不错
<freeflying> gfrog: http://www.cavium.com/processor_Project_Thunder.html
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ Cavium - Products > Project Thunder
<leeeee> 姐是不忍心再伤害你幼小的心灵
<freeflying> gfrog: 这个据说更牛逼，不过我每看到过
<adam8157> freeflying: 猴总
<freeflying> adam8157: 壕蛋蛋
<happyaron> le
<happyaron> leeeee: ...
<gfrog> ha
<leeeee> lol
<gfrog> happyaron: 华为的也不便宜，而且丫有8-16口的机器么？
<gfrog> happyaron: 不懂
<happyaron> gfrog: 啥叫8-16口的机器
<happyaron> gfrog: 8口华为 S1700-8G-AC 看上去还不错
<onlylove> happyaron: 8到16口的交换，从八口到16口都算
<perr_> 上EPON，嘎嘎
<adam8157> freeflying: 壕猴总 我也想出国玩儿啊 555
<happyaron> onlylove: 16有，但都百兆呢
<onlylove> happyaron: 人要ge
<adam8157> perr_: 这个词三年没看到了
<happyaron> onlylove: xge 八口算么
<happyaron> onlylove: 好吧没ge的，spf+
<onlylove> happyaron: 不知道，反正你拿fast ethernet糊弄人不行
<gfrog> adam8157: 先去泰国再去韩国
<happyaron> onlylove: 我前几天还看见一个GE上联，Ethernet下联的机器
<happyaron> onlylove: ge还是sfp的。
<gfrog> happyaron: 华为设备小博士
<leeeee> 这里真的很神奇诶 你们一群男生居然能不断地。。聊天。。
<happyaron> gfrog: 表示没用过华为交换机的路过
<happyaron> gfrog: 华为只用过poe交换，老死机，妹的
<gfrog> happyaron: 只摸过华为的路由……
<happyaron> gfrog: 我还没摸过几个正经路由器呢
<freeflying> adam8157: 我也想啊
<happyaron> gfrog: 碰过两次MX960
<happyaron> 别的没了
<happyaron> 妈叉960
<happyaron> lol
<ouyuu> 上海租房怎么搞定啊？找中介吗？
<sssss> gfrog: 乃的IE没摸路由怎么考的～
<onlylove> happyaron: 我摸过cisco 1xxx 2xxx 3xxx
<happyaron> onlylove: nb
<onlylove> happyaron: 因为是设备经销商
<happyaron> onlylove: cisco摸过12000
<happyaron> 别的没碰过
<happyaron> onlylove: ...
<gfrog> sssss: 我的意思是没摸过华为的交换机，擦
<onlylove> happyaron: 我摸过的是c1800
<onlylove> happyaron: 这个是个router
<happyaron> 我碰的基本都是switch
<happyaron> 正经叫router的，应该只有mx960了
<sssss> gfrog: 病句啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 2和3是switch，是ti机房里面偷偷摸的，上去看了眼
<gfrog> sssss: 滚粗
<happyaron> gfrog: lol
<sssss> gfrog: 修改成“华为的只摸过交换机”
<gfrog> onlylove: 2xxx也有router
 * happyaron  一帮思科专家
<onlylove> gfrog: 哦，那个设备写的是switch
 * gfrog 假冒专家
<leeeee> ouyuu：直接网上看啊 然后自己去看房
<happyaron> gfrog: 只有你是真的，我们都不是
<gfrog> onlylove: 29是switch， 26/28是router
<happyaron> gfrog: 我们都是无证砖家
<onlylove> gfrog: 当时机房里面是两个3xxx做loadbalance和接入
 * gfrog 假冒专家
<onlylove> gfrog: 然后是2950还是啥的
<happyaron> gfrog: 你是有证的专家
<gfrog> onlylove: 3xxx也有router，才想起来
<onlylove> gfrog: 有证的假冒专家……
<gfrog> onlylove: 36是router，但是已经被淘汰了。 35/37都是switch
<gfrog> happyaron: onlylove 有证的假冒专家
<happyaron> gfrog: 好吧。
<onlylove> gfrog: 哦，你这么说我想起来 ，还真有个闲置的36
<gfrog> onlylove: 10M的机器
 * happyaron 遇见土豪了 onlylove 
<onlylove> gfrog: 不过那是旧设备
<gfrog> onlylove: 那去玩玩还行
<onlylove> gfrog: 可是我已经不再ti了
<gfrog> onlylove: 36好像还有12.4的IOS呢，足够玩了
<onlylove> happyaron: 你才是真土豪，我连aruba是啥都不知道
<onlylove> gfrog: 我都不在那了……而且，ti的sercurity……经常脑袋一拍，我们认为这样是不safe的
<onlylove> gfrog: 我当时真想把那被前天妹子说娘炮的哥们从15楼扔下去
<onlylove> gfrog: s/前天/前台/
<happyaron> onlylove: 你没去做无线而已
<onlylove> happyaron: 我就没正儿八经做网络
 * gfrog R&S 实验机架 4x3750 + 6x2800 + 1xFR switch
<happyaron> gfrog: 一个没见过
<onlylove> happyaron: 都是套装的，server+switch+……调通走人
<freeflying> huntxu: 估计fpga上你跑of还不定有你在路由器上跑得快
<happyaron> lol
<gfrog> happyaron: 这一套下来，就是旧机器好像也得好几万
<onlylove> gfrog: 你拿那些设备作甚
<happyaron> freeflying: of 是啥
<happyaron> gfrog: 你拥有一套？
<gfrog> onlylove: 拍版本撒
<huntxu> freeflying: 路由那个渣芯片啊
<gfrog> happyaron: 有，模拟的
<happyaron> gfrog: 求给一份
<gfrog> happyaron: 等我找找撒。
<freeflying> happyaron: openflow
<happyaron> freeflying: o
<huntxu> happyaron: 你要去考ccie？
<happyaron> freeflying: of他又没去改交换机驱动，路由器咋快
<happyaron> huntxu: 没事摸摸玩儿
<happyaron> huntxu: 认证暂时不重要
<onlylove> gfrog: 当时看csai的视频，看的模模糊糊的，感觉还不如看手册，可是看手册没实物，其实和视频差不多……
<freeflying> huntxu: ccie以后不如华为的吃香了
<freeflying> lol
<huntxu> lol
<onlylove> gfrog: 而且按讲师……口音很重
<huntxu> happyaron: 顺手把证考了吧
<happyaron> huntxu: 学得不系统
<happyaron> huntxu: 等弄差不多了，肯定顺手去拿证。
<onlylove> gfrog: 我一直记得那货把shou 念xiu
<huntxu> happyaron: 你得花钱先
<onlylove> gfrog: show
<happyaron> huntxu: 是。。。
<happyaron> huntxu: 买题呗就是
<huntxu> happyaron: 然后你才有系统学的动力
<happyaron> huntxu: ...
<huntxu> happyaron: 不然你一点都不心疼，反正就摸摸玩
<happyaron> huntxu: remote 侠你站着说话不腰疼啊
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 求教U盘grub4dos中menu.lst的一个问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459556 装了14.04，把“/boot”放在了“/”下面，无单独分区。U盘弄了grub4dos想要去引导硬盘中的ubuntu启动，可是menu.lst要怎样添加来着，试了好几个返回的都是文件未找到。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 寒翎黙羽
<^k^>  ─> — 2014-05-14 14:20
<huntxu> happyaron: 你看我曾经立志要考精算的
<huntxu> happyaron: 这不是因为没花钱，到现在书都没看过吗
<gfrog> happyaron: http://certcollection.org/forum/topic/168547-iou-shares-webiou-asasels-and-gns3-config-labs-and-all-tss-mpls-msdp-tsv5-web-iou-ine-ts-ineipexpertnarbik-labs/
<^k^> ⇪ t: [Offer] IOU shares, WebIOU, Asasels, and GNS3. Config labs and all TSs MPLS, MSDP, TSv5 WEB-IOU, INE TS, INE/IPexpert/Narbik labs - CCIE R&S Shares - IT Certification Forum
<happyaron> huntxu: 然后remote了嘛
<gfrog> happyaron: IOU-WEB
<huntxu> happyaron: 总结下来就是得花钱，心疼钱，然后就会努力了
<huntxu> lol
<gfrog> happyaron: vmware guest，打开直接跑就是。
<huntxu> 洗脑完毕
<happyaron> gfrog: 好
<happyaron> huntxu: 好。。。
<onlylove> gfrog: 而且trunk和封装那些，一直不理解
<onlylove> gfrog: 特别是小巨人帧这种晕乎乎的
<gfrog> onlylove: 我交换是渣渣，不要问我……
<huntxu> gfrog: qemu-img convert XD
<roylez> huntxu: 你原来北京跟基佬们聚餐的那张照片，还有么？
<gfrog> huntxu: 那就boot不能了
<onlylove> gfrog: 有ccie的渣渣？
<happyaron> gfrog: 侠，解释下mpls vpn除了传统vpn之外还有啥作用
<huntxu> gfrog: 太矬了
<gfrog> huntxu: 我都是在guest里把文件复制出来再用，好像200M+
<gfrog> onlylove: 我是假冒专家
<happyaron> gfrog: 还有组播这玩意儿太坑爹了
<huntxu> roylez: 你说哪张？车库那张？你来的时候我们没拍照啊
<gfrog> happyaron: 不懂mpls
<onlylove> gfrog: 假冒专家也是专家，比这些连专家都不是的强
<roylez> huntxu: adam8157 gfrog cherrot hamo jiero都有的那张
<gfrog> roylez: 纳尼？
<huntxu> roylez: 没了，在旧手机坏了
<onlylove> http://www.ranorex.com/Documentation/Ranorex-Tutorial.pdf
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 长度=21.62 MiB ; type=application/pdf
<roylez> gfrog: 你还有没？
<onlylove> 靠，找个人给我拖下来
<freeflying> huntxu: 我花钱了，ccna也没考到
<onlylove> 我用这破网死活拖不动
<happyaron> freeflying: 因为你没直接考CCIE
<onlylove> freeflying: ccna要3年有效期
<happyaron> freeflying: 钱花得不够多
<gfrog> happyaron: 我一直没看完mpls vpn的书儿，不知道mpls vpn还有没有加密过程…… 还是直接打标签发走就是了
<onlylove> freeflying: 三年以后就过期了
<happyaron> gfrog: ...
<freeflying> onlylove: 所以我不考了
<gfrog> happyaron: 目测是打标签直接发走了
<sssss> 为什么没人把今天定成世界做死日
<happyaron> gfrog: 还有qinq的唯一用途是用来干脏活么？
<sssss> 514么
<onlylove> gfrog: vpn应该是链路加密，包就直接打标签吧？
<gfrog> roylez: 我？ 有啥？
<happyaron> onlylove: 没见mpls里要求ipsec
<roylez> huntxu: 那张合影
<happyaron> onlylove: 用啥加密
<onlylove> sssss: 学音乐的不同意
<onlylove> sssss: 简谱的4念far
<huntxu> roylez: 木有了
<sssss> onlylove: 那他们凭什么把 521 527 517 之类的定义成纪念日
<onlylove> sssss: 别问我，再问我打你
<gfrog> sssss: 你把419当纪念日了么？
<gfrog> sssss: 这天最适合用来纪念日
<onlylove> gfrog: ……
<sssss> gfrog: 还有这好日子…………
<sssss> gfrog: 没想起来
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39529
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 71亿人，71亿手机帐号
<gfrog> sssss: ……
 * gfrog 说到mpls才想起来这个月应该去重认证了……
 * gfrog 下周交钱考written exam去。
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • chatzilla的css修改 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459557 想把自己说的，改成error的样式。红色的 把别人叫自己的，改成join的样式。绿色的 这css真找不出哪个地方来修改。 opera的很好找。就 .self-message 和 .self 这2个。 统计信息: 发表于 由 eexpress — 2014-05-14 14:33
<happyaron> gfrog: lol
<happyaron> ee又去发帖灌水了
<happyaron> eexp: 你现在还是论坛第一水神么
<eexp> nnnnd 这些用fx的，这都不研究下。一个css
<eexp> ç ´fx
<happyaron> Firefox脑残粉路过
<onlylove> leeeee: 问你个问题，就是我突然发现我这个office的妹子皮肤普遍偏黑，是因为太干燥还是向阳的原因
<onlylove> eexp: 哦，因为够用的
<eexp> 差很远哦。和opera比
<leeeee> == 你那几个妹纸？
<onlylove> leeeee: 一堆
<leeeee> 个体差异吧
<adam8157> roylez: 你要照片干啥?
<onlylove> leeeee: 电脑辐射啥的……
<eexp> adam8157: 我们要揭露 jiero 的面貌
<onlylove> leeeee: 我听说经常运动的妹子皮肤好
<leeeee> 应该不会吧。。
<adam8157> eexp: 问他要不就完了, 他论坛里不是发过好多回了
<leeeee> 嗯 对啊运动会出汗
<roylez> adam8157: 神要
<adam8157> onlylove: 皮肤天生的, 运动不运动的没影响
<onlylove> adam8157: 来干货
<adam8157> onlylove: 什么干货?
<bcao> leeeee: 我听说经常运动的妹子皮肤好
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关于在ubuntu14.04版本上安装mysql出错的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459558 我安装的是mysql 5.0.45.tar.gz ./configure好像没出错 sudo make是出错了： zlt.a -lpthread -lcrypt -lnsl -lm -lpthread make[3]:正在离开目录 `/opt/mysql-5.0.45/server-tools/instance-manager' make[3]: 正在进入目录 `/opt/mysql-5
<^k^>  ─> .0.45/server-tools' make[3]: 没有什么可以做的为 `all-am'。 make[3]:正在离开目录 `/opt/mysql-5.0.45/server-tools' make[2]:正在离开目录 `/opt/mysql-5.0.45/server …
<bcao> leeeee, 是妹子？
<onlylove> adam8157: 证据，证明皮肤是天生的
<adam8157> onlylove: 不信算了
<bcao> onlylove, dandan是说她自己
<leeeee> onlylove：的确天生的 后天能改变的比较少
<lainme> onlylove: 生下来肤色就黑
<bcao> 我又满血复活了
<leeeee> 肤白这种明显天生。。
<sssss> 啥
<onlylove> 我和你们讨论的不是肤色的问题
<onlylove> 是皮肤好坏
<sssss> 这个话题以前没讨论过哎
<leeeee> bcao：对啊
<onlylove> 同样是白，有的是嫩白，有的是惨白
<bcao> 肤质和青春期有关把
<bcao> leeeee, oh
<onlylove> 有的白里透红，有的泛黄
<onlylove> 能一样么
<leeeee> onlylove：肤质和你生活的环境还有你的生活作息习惯等都有关
<onlylove> leeeee: 好吧，终于你看懂了
<leeeee> onlylove：==
<leeeee> 但是你说的明明就是肤色
<leeeee> 肤质一般是是否长痘什么的
<yunfan> onlylove: weekly有
<leeeee> 白里透红什么 不白哪来的红啊
<onlylove> leeeee: [14:37:29] <onlylove> leeeee: 我听说经常运动的妹子皮肤好
<onlylove> leeeee: 我说的是皮肤好，皮肤好坏只和肤质有关，和颜色没半毛钱关系
<leeeee> 行行行 我理解能力有限
<leeeee> 你赢了
<onlylove> yunfan: 哦，这……怀念以前不用写的日子
<gshmu> libqq 还有人使用么？   ppa源无法添加
<lainme> gshmu: 已经没法用了吧。我删除了……
<yunfan> onlylove: 这个问题不大 我就写三行
<onlylove> yunfan: 我真的突然想弄个文本文件，然后扔crontab里面……
<gshmu> lainme: 谢谢你
<eexp> adam8157: 屁哦。他自己乱发了一个。乐乐说是假的。
<lainme> gshmu: 来pidgin-lwqq吧
<eexp> 坏蛋罗杰
<leeeee> onlylove：你关心这个干吗
<adam8157> eexp: 发来鉴定一下
<eexp> 好
<leeeee> eexp：他上次自己发过
<gshmu> lainme: 我用的是pingin
<leeeee> 我都见到了
<adam8157> eexp: 那照片我当然一直存的
<onlylove> jiero: 看到我刚才和l5e吵架了吧，这种吵架模式，注定找不到妹子
<onlylove> leeeee: 突然想起来的
<yunfan> onlylove: 有个命令行的todo 你完成一个工作就记下就是了
<onlylove> leeeee: 刚几个妹子凑一起讨论问题，猛然发现的
<leeeee> onlylove：你这就叫 注孤生
<yunfan> 有炮友就行了 onlylove
<lainme> onlylove: 我认识的一个人经常和他女朋友讨论学术问题，还会打架。两个人感情特别好
<onlylove> leeeee: 而且她们皮肤都不好
<yunfan> 老婆这东西 十年以后 你可能看着她就嫌啊
<onlylove> lainme: 真的么……
<leeeee> lainme：嗯 给他希望
<leeeee> yunfan：上次你和罗杰一起发的照片我记得
<lainme> onlylove: 千真万确，有目击证人多次看到
<kiritome> (捂脸)话题变的好快
<yunfan> leeeee: 记得又如何？
<sssss> lainme: 而且他们皮肤都不错？
<leeeee> 没什么啊 只是陈述下事实
<gshmu> lainme: pidgin-lwqq 怎么用？
<bcao> adam8157, 你现在是这个channel最大的管理么
<leeeee> 好混乱
<adam8157> bcao: 不是
<bcao> adam8157, 谁是
<leeeee> 还是看书比较靠谱
<adam8157> bcao: 那个人几年没登陆了
<lainme> gshmu: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=382754
<roylez> adam8157: xterm下的powerline font，搞定过没有？
<adam8157> bcao: 你要作甚
<^k^> ⇪ t: 新的qq插件 pidgin-lwqq 0.3.0 更新 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: xiehuc
<yunfan> 不错 这个 babun真不错 带个软件包管理 自动配好 cygwin
<sssss> leeeee: 你又不丑，看什么书
<yunfan> 我装tmux都ok了
<adam8157> roylez: 不用那字体
<yunfan> sssss: 但也不漂亮
<bcao> adam8157, 又没有命令知道谁是最大的管理，学习下irc
<roylez> adam8157: 确实看着高端就是
<sssss> yunfan: 没关系，只要不丑就不用看书了
<gfrog> bcao: 听说你升职了？
<adam8157> bcao: 有, 不告诉你
<bcao> gfrog, 你听错了
<bcao> adam8157, 乖，别闹
<bcao> 快说
<gfrog> bcao: 总不会是你生了……
<bcao> gfrog, 哥还没对象呢。。。
<bcao> 你记错人了把。。。
<gfrog> bcao: 听说你升职了？
<onlylove> sssss: 不丑一样要看书
<bcao> gfrog, 你听错了。。。没有的事。。
<onlylove> sssss: 除非特别漂亮，可以考虑不看书
 * bcao 至少不知道这事。。
<adam8157> bcao: 生了?
<gfrog> bcao: 不是贵组普升么？
<leeeee> 长相和是否看书有关？
<leeeee> 你们扯犊子呢
<adam8157> leeeee: 关系大着呢
<bcao> gfrog, 没有阿。。哥多年都没变过了。。。不管是工资还是职位。。
<gshmu> lainme: 感谢 应该要搞定了
<sssss> bcao: 听说贵组都生了？
<bcao> adam8157, 快说命令。。
<jiero> leeeee:  没有。
<gfrog> bcao: 鬼信
<bcao> sssss, 使得
<adam8157> bcao: 懒得打
<onlylove> leeeee: 你可曾听说过花瓶和绣花枕头？
<bcao> adam8157, 赶紧的
<onlylove> leeeee: 长相的确是天生的，和看书没什么关系
<leeeee> == 想看书就看啊
<eexp> bcao: 给钱就告诉你
<eexp> onlylove: ...这都啥观点
<bcao> eexp, 先生你那位
<sssss> bcao: /me 请kick我 这个命令试试看？
<gfrog> bcao: 给钱就告诉你
<adam8157> bcao: 给钱就告诉你
<eexp> bcao: 一边去。nnnd
<jiero> onlylove: 长相后天维护相当重要。
<gfrog> eexp: 摸摸渣神
<jiero> onlylove:  我维护的很差劲
<bcao> sssss, 别闹，基本命令我还是懂的
<eexp> jiero: 。。有人说你老得掉牙了
<jiero> eexp: 恩。
<eexp> 。。
<sssss> bcao: 你不是要看那个op大么～～
<leeeee> 扎西很年轻的
<leeeee> 嗯
<onlylove> jiero: 没听说女大十八变么，有多少小时候好看大了长残了的
<jiero> eexp: 我的牙全部补过
<leeeee> 跟高中生一样
<jiero> onlylove: 多少小时候难看的漂亮了
<adam8157> 1     BlueTraveler           +AFORfiorstv
<onlylove> jiero: 看丑小鸭
<adam8157> 这是大boss ^^ bcao
<sssss> leeeee: 我去高中参加家长会都没问题
<eexp> 蛋蛋终于找到命令了。lol
<bcao> adam8157, 好多flag....
<onlylove> adam8157: 这个是台湾人……他在台湾那边
<adam8157> eexp: 我一直就知道, 懒得告诉他
<bcao> adam8157, 怎么看你的。。。
<eexp> 那还没给钱啊
<adam8157> eexp: 这一般权限的, 领导层的事情不跟他讲
<jiero> onlylove:  女同事婚礼，是不是应该去？
<onlylove> jiero: 给你请柬了没
<jiero> onlylove:  给了
<onlylove> jiero: 没有就不去
<leeeee> sssss：夸张
<onlylove> jiero: 给了看情况
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
<bcao> adam8157, ...。。
<onlylove> jiero: 你要去，是要凑份子的
<onlylove> jiero: 所以去的话，你给多少红包啥的
<onlylove> jiero: 如果只是无关紧要的路人级别，随便给点打发了
<onlylove> jiero: 或者说不去也可以
<jiero> onlylove:  想起我刚回来时候，去了小时候玩伴女孩的婚礼帮忙，然后再也没见，现在人家有孩子了 :)
<onlylove> jiero: 当然，你要有个足够强大的理由
<jiero> onlylove: 什么是路人。。。
 * gfrog 妈蛋，sev1一个接一个，要人命的节奏
<jiero> onlylove: 我就是路人啊。
<onlylove> jiero: 就普通同事，比方说，和你在一个楼层上班，但是不熟，
<adam8157> roylez: 送我个华为P7移动4G版吧
<yunfan> roylez: 也送我一个
<yunfan> roylez: 最近正需要这种东西
<onlylove> jiero: 有那种只要结婚就所有同事都发请柬的
<onlylove> jiero: 大部分人应该只是发熟识的人
<jiero> onlylove:  同事只有 20多人。都在一个办公室里
<onlylove> jiero: 所有人都发的那种你自己看着办，熟人的尽量去
<roylez> adam8157 yunfan 你们支援我现金，我就考虑下
<onlylove> jiero: 一个办公室还有平时说话不说话呢
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西乃神马时候肉翻啊？
<jiero> onlylove:  和我对角坐
<onlylove> jiero: 你想多了
<jiero> onlylove: 说吧。很少就是了。没啥机会
<roylez> gfrog: 不知道啊
<jiero> onlylove: ？
<jiero> onlylove: 想多了？
<gfrog> roylez: 哦， adam8157 灰常想去泰国，扎西你快把她带走吧
<onlylove> jiero: 我说了，和你关系好，尽量去，关系一般，自己爱去不去
<jiero> onlylove: 目前不知道关系好是什么定义。
<onlylove> jiero: 那我帮不了你了
<adam8157> 真羡慕wcdma, 但是不想换号不想被斗哥虐
<sssss> adam8157: mutt 怎么检索正文里面的内容
<leeeee> onlylove：你尽力了！！！
<gfrog> adam8157: 买路由撒
<onlylove> adam8157: 你换号，如果住的比较偏远，你就不羡慕wcdma了
<onlylove> adam8157: 联通很坑的
<roylez> onlylove: 等着换alibaba的卡啊
<gfrog> onlylove: 没见到过城市里地面上还没联通信号的地儿
<adam8157> sssss: ~b
<onlylove> gfrog: 联通可以有信号，但是可以信号不好
<gfrog> onlylove: 除了某些村儿里没联通3G，其他一般都好
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 想要一个舒服的输入法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459559 我习惯用五笔输入, 可在ubuntu下玩了一年多，就没发现有好的五笔输入法... 词库少的可怜... 现在用海峰五笔, 也感觉不好用... 统计信息: 发表于 由 admin_xyz — 2014-05-14 14:58
<onlylove> gfrog: 联通的信号好只是表象
<jiero> leeeee: 。。。
<jiero> leeeee: 你在说我笨么？
<jiero> leeeee:  我够笨的。
<sssss> adam8157: 赞
<freeflying> gfrog: 下班去望京吃饭？
<leeeee> 不是笨啊 是有些事情 你要自己去判断 别人无法给你标准啊
<gshmu> lainme: https://code.google.com/p/libqq-pidgin/wiki/UbuntuUsers   请求更新一个到lwqq的链接
<freeflying> gfrog: 去村里我太远了
<^k^> ⇪ t: UbuntuUsers - libqq-pidgin - Pidgin 下的 QQ 协议插件，采用2010版协议改写 - Google Project Hosting
<gfrog> freeflying: 好远啊叔儿，我到那都得9点了
<freeflying> gfrog: 怎么可能啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 今天有俩sev1,我擦，被玩儿死了
<freeflying> gfrog: lol， 那改天吧
<jiero> leeeee:  我对世事标准太无知了。
<leeeee> == 关系好不好 只能凭你自己的感觉啊 有没有必要去在于你自己怎么看 没有一个硬性的标准 OK？
<lainme> gshmu: 我没有权限更新，我已经在评论里写了可以去尝试别的
<gshmu> lainme: 我看都是你的源 总之谢谢你
<lainme> gshmu: 只要搜搜论坛就能找到很多第三方软件了，现在都是用webqq的，应该都不错
<onlylove> gshmu: 你可以push下 cherrot 和 maplebeats，他俩企鹅员工
<gshmu> lainme: 怎么说呢，知道一个后 就会在用………………
<gshmu> lainme: 要不是公司用QQ 我才懒得用企鹅呢
<onlylove> gshmu: 我在vmware被逼着用企鹅，这边反而用skype
<onlylove> gshmu: 不一样的地方不一样的习惯，你可以直接web
<gshmu> onlylove: web 有不方便啊
<gshmu> web不记录历史 你懂得
<onlylove> gshmu: 可以哟，要自己手动保存的
<eexp> gshmu: 啥历史，你的每句话，tecent都给你记下了。
<eexp> lol
<eexp> 包括你硬盘的东西
<gshmu> 看看这个 前段时间写的：：：http://bbs.kafan.cn/thread-1716091-1-1.html
<gshmu> 如今已经成长成一个基本合格的linux用户
<^k^> gshmu: ⇪ 黑名单：No.1 360; No.2 WPS(金山); No.3 搜狗。。。同时对哈吧狗腾讯表示谴责！..._软件吐槽_我要大声说 卡饭论坛 - 互助分享 - 大气谦和!
<eexp> onlylove: ??
<jiero> onlylove:  你现在在哪里？
<onlylove> jiero: 软件园
<eexp> 这啥
<cherrot> onlylove: 什么事？
<eexp> onlylove: 你开始没看到我的msg?
<onlylove> cherrot: push下im team，让他们出linux client
<onlylove> eexp: 哦，没看到
<cherrot> onlylove: 无力吐槽  厂内的想法有点奇特  让 maplebeats 推吧 深圳那边的人做的
<onlylove> cherrot: 小马哥怎么想
 * cherrot WPS不支持正则还要被吐槽？  word 还有用正则的地方？
<onlylove> cherrot: 有
<onlylove> cherrot: 其实没有也能干活，比较累而已
<eexp> cherrot: 为毛tecent的东西，连libjpeg都自带版本？
<cherrot> onlylove: word还能这么gaoji   那为啥还用word呢。。
<eexp> 在里面植入后门？
<onlylove> eexp: 高版本不好用呗
<cherrot> onlylove: 好吧 隔行如隔山 不懂这个
<eexp> 不至于吧
<jiero> cherrot:  正则是什么？
<onlylove> eexp: 其实是兼容吧
<cherrot> jiero: 字符串处理用的
<onlylove> cherrot: 正则讲究 效率
<eexp> 表面上可能是兼容
<onlylove> cherrot: 正则替换快
<onlylove> cherrot: 你可以慢慢替换
<eexp> 实际是开发太乱。
<cherrot> onlylove: 从没觉得word是效率工具。。
<onlylove> cherrot: 这种事，别和我说，我就是不得不用的时候才会用
<roylez> cherrot: 切肉坨
<onlylove> cherrot: plain text多方便
<lainme> 字处理软件把格式样式的定义弄精细比正则有用吧
<roylez> cherrot: 我们公司已经没有续office的licence了
<cherrot> roylez: 主席么么哒
<gfrog> adam8157: 懂了为毛大家都用where is xxx发邮件了。
<roylez> cherrot: 苦哈哈的我现在看ppt要靠powerpoint viewer
<gfrog> adam8157: 做filter简单
<jiero>  /me 摸摸 主席
<jiero> roylez:  蛛丝
<roylez> jiero: 你老了
<jiero> roylez: 你才知道么。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: freeflying sssss 但是gmail里怎么搜subject是某个单词开头的邮件？
<jiero> roylez:  看你自己就知道了
<roylez> jiero: 像个troll
<adam8157> gfrog: 别难为gmail了
<jiero> roylez: 哦。那我改正
<onlylove> roylez: 说起来，wps可以用吧，不会追究在公司用吧？
<gfrog> adam8157: 不难为他不行，为了自己爽啊
<roylez> onlylove: 可以
 * jiero 拜拜 roylez
<roylez> adam8157: mailbox不错，用了这个我mutt都开的少了
<onlylove> roylez: libre也行吧，这个也不要licence
<jiero> onlylove:  wps 佛如
<jiero> onlylove:  wps for linux 允许商用
<adam8157> roylez: 啧啧, 把邮箱当todo list的壕
<kiritome> jiero:做大了再收费
<gshmu> 临时图片放置的网址
<roylez> adam8157: 我todo是另外的，这个比gmail自家的流畅
<jiero> kiritome: 坐不大
<jiero> kiritome: 就那样，做着做着就垮了。
<sssss> gfrog: gshmu 不支持正则的吧
<gfrog> roylez: mailbox是毛线？
<gfrog> sssss: hum？
<sssss> gfrog: 貌似不可以，同问 ~
<sssss> roylez, adam8157 用 todo 的壕
<sssss> http://img5.douban.com/view/status/raw/public/1d7e0186cb2d3a9.jpg
<adam8157> roylez: mailbox不就是把邮件当action来处理么
<roylez> adam8157: 我只是觉得它快
<sssss> 原来 mutt 还能显示标签组呢
<adam8157> roylez: 我们这种干活的和你这种批阅别人干活儿的不一样啊
<adam8157> sssss: 鄙视sidebar补丁
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃是不用邮件干活
<adam8157> gfrog: 我用, 严重依赖
<roylez> gfrog: adam8157 用邮件接活
<sssss> adam8157: 多方便呢
<gshmu> sssss: 感谢  http://urlc.cn/g    too
<^k^> gshmu: ⇪ UrlC.cn - 图片临时存储
<maplebeats> gshmu: 大神我支持您:D cherrot onlylove
<onlylove> maplebeats: 来说说，你厂的思路有啥奇特的
<roylez> perr: perro ~
<gshmu> maplebeats: 我还是小喽啰 嘻嘻      用了几天别人的KDE Ubuntu（kubuntu）还是换回Ubuntu了
<cherrot> roylez: WPS吧 主席~
<eexp> sssss: 这谁找出来的？ http://urlc.cn/g
<sssss> 啥
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求大神搭救，win7引导ubuntu，出现好多问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459561 系统的grub是版本grub2 现在主要是下面几个问题。 有两个硬盘，win7装载第一个硬盘。ubuntu 装在第二个硬盘。 用的工具是ultraiso将ubuntu12.10烧进usb里面，是先进入trying ubuntu without installi
<perr> roylez 不是
<maplebeats> onlylove: 我厂的思路就是钱吧
<maplebeats> onlylove: 没钱的滚蛋
<roylez> perr: perra ?
<maplebeats> cherrot: 你想说的是不是这个
<cherrot> maplebeats: 记得公司内部还有个分享，说他们多流弊 如何打击第三方借助webQQ的客户端
<perr> roylez 你爱咋叫咋叫。反正不是
<lainme> cherrot: 改hash?
<maplebeats> cherrot: 哦，那个我看过，没啥问题呀。。。有人用webqq做机器人乱发消息哎
<onlylove> cherrot: 无耻的可以了
<roylez> perr: 那就 perro
<huntxu> roylez: perr perry好点
<roylez> perr: perro negro
<perr> print error嘛
<adam8157> huntxu: skype为啥不加我
<cherrot> onlylove: 倒不是无耻  树大招风的道理
<maplebeats> lainme: 以改hash为本的公司嘛，哈哈
<onlylove> maplebeats: 我可以说他们正事不干么，还我luma qq
<adam8157> fracting: 你手机号是不是给你妹子用了, 你的号是哪个?
 * cherrot 看看现在多少卖淫诈骗团队在我们的系统上乱发帖子。。。
<huntxu> adam8157: 我又不是挂着
<huntxu> adam8157: 手机党，只用来开会
<adam8157> huntxu: android上skype经常后台断了接不到电话
<sssss> cherrot: 帖子呢
<huntxu> adam8157: 你居然还让它跑后台
<maplebeats> cherrot: 你去和即通的总监聊聊？让它搞一个
<huntxu> adam8157: 果然是机皇
 * gfrog gmail的渣渣filter
<adam8157> huntxu: 不然接电话怎么办
<huntxu> adam8157: 手动通知我上线
<huntxu> adam8157: 然后接电话
<adam8157> huntxu: 好吧...
<huntxu> adam8157: 反正有其它方式总是能联系到我 XD
<huntxu> adam8157: 用skype
<cherrot> maplebeats: 这是让我去HR那领工资的节奏咩 23333
<cherrot> sssss: 什么帖子？
<onlylove> maplebeats: 估计够呛，搞了im或有人去要qq游戏啥的
<huntxu> adam8157: 用skype只是因为优化做的好点
<adam8157> huntxu: 早知如此就不该加你
<fracting> adam8157, 我错了，换了手机号，可能发通知的时候发漏了，群发的
<huntxu> adam8157: 对啊，你已经加了我微信了啊
<adam8157> huntxu: 来, 把我删了
<adam8157> fracting: pm我
<huntxu> adam8157: 就不
<fracting> huntxu, 偏偏要
<adam8157> huntxu: 删了吧 求你
<huntxu> adam8157: 5个比特币
<huntxu> 少一分免谈
<adam8157> huntxu: 那算了
 * happyaron 跪了，还要去给取手机
<adam8157> huntxu: 你北京手机号还用么? 188那个
<adam8157> huntxu: 改天半夜骚扰你skype lol
<huntxu> adam8157: 快不用了
<huntxu> adam8157: 我之前找你的时候用过新号码你忘了？
<huntxu> adam8157: 185那个
<adam8157> huntxu: 存着呢 239
<adam8157> huntxu: 那我把你188删了
<huntxu> adam8157: 靠一下暴露了6位
<eexp> adam8157: 别。万一哪天被 huntxu 诈骗了。老号码可以叫警方。
<huntxu> adam8157: 删吧，我是等没钱就烧掉
<adam8157> huntxu: 烧掉...
<eexp> 为毛你们要用装逼的skype
<adam8157> huntxu: 还有余额?
<adam8157> eexp: 视频, 打电话
<eexp> 易信也有视频。
<eexp> 还不要钱
<lainme> eexp: 不喜欢用手机，skype视频也是免费的
<adam8157> eexp: 和skype用户视频, 和skype用户电话, 一分钟7分钱打市话和长途, 一分钟一毛钱打美国电话
<huntxu> adam8157: 还剩几十块好像
<eexp> lainme: .. 突然你说话，变红色了。
<eexp> 太奇怪了
<adam8157> huntxu: 当上网卡用吧
<eexp> css被你触发了？我改了半天没效果。
<adam8157> huntxu: 你Skype profile里没有填Full name
<huntxu> adam8157: 填来干嘛
<huntxu> adam8157: 我有3G，何苦用2.75？
<kiritome> 还在 EDGE 中的路过……
<adam8157> 还在 EDGE 中的路过……
<roylez> huntxu: http://www.xe.com/currencycharts/?from=USD&to=CNY&view=1M
<bcao> gfrog, comfirmed 了，升值的是juzhang,没有全部阿。。
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ XE.com - USD/CNY Chart
<gfrog> bcao: 升值了？ 多少钱一斤？
<adam8157> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/291913.htm
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ 移动4G资费正式下调：最高降幅50%_China Mobile 中国移动_cnBeta.COM
<gfrog> bcao: 不是说有senior么？
<roylez> huntxu: 最近好奇怪。ip138上的汇率还是66，新闻上说到了6.1x，xe的还在6.2x
<bcao> gfrog, 别提钱，多俗阿。。
<roylez> huntxu: 央行在搞什么基
<bcao> gfrog, senior可能会会shuang ，都这么多年了。。
<huntxu> roylez: 早上看中国银行的牌价是61x
<lainme> eexp: 测试一下
<roylez> huntxu: 已经阴阳价了么？
<adam8157> huntxu: skype打电话比用手机打清楚多了, 尤其有时候有些地方手机信号不好
<eexp> 可以。。。这奇怪了
<huntxu> adam8157: 你经常打电话么。。。
<huntxu> roylez: 不至于吧
<huntxu> roylez: 内部又在松房贷松放款，我觉得是又开印了的节奏
<adam8157> huntxu: 或者临时肉翻的时候用skype打电话
<eexp> huntxu: adam8157 的女友在国外
<adam8157> eexp: 在火星
<gfrog> bcao: 这么多年还是这么搓，活该她不升职。
<bcao> gfrog, 淡定：）
<gfrog> bc
<gfrog> bcao: 没法淡定
<eexp> nnnnnnnnnd 我知道了。css修改后，没/clear。 lainme
<eexp> bcao: 你这nick很外国范
<roylez> huntxu: 内部开印，外部又想汇率不贬值
<roylez> huntxu: 白日梦
<gfrog> eexp: 其实我一直想叫他caob，lol
<huntxu> roylez: 看6月，前几天妹子说6月开始上面又有贷款额度了，得各种办法贷出去
<eexp> gfrog: 你理解我了
<gfrog> eexp: hand
<kiritome> 昨天花了$2.99，银行显示人民币余额减少了￥18.67，仅供参考
<huntxu> roylez: 这不是明摆着开印了嘛
<roylez> kiritome: 看来xe上面的是靠谱的
 * sssss 一直不知道 skype 充值怎么区分国内版和墙外版
<adam8157> sssss: 从不用国内版
<huntxu> roylez: 现在就等着欧洲什么时候开QE
<roylez> kiritome: 可以借着阴阳价的风买美元
<huntxu> roylez: 德国佬总拦路
<sssss> adam8157: 软件里面有个购买点数的链接，那个买的是国内版的？
<adam8157> sssss: 你设置*.skype.com翻墙就好了
<alvin_rxg> Title: Skype - Free internet calls and online cheap calls to phones and mobiles (@ skype.com)
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • Ubuntu 14.04 安装ＶＭ10.02后，无clone option ！！度娘不到，请哪个高手指点一下！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459562 如题 统计信息: 发表于 由 zpren — 2014-05-14 15:54
<kiritome> 所有的新 post 都在 IRC 上有提示？
<eexp> .
<eexp> 妖怪
<lainme> adam8157: 现在翻墙也没用了，在内地注册的帐号去哪里都会转向gmw
<eexp> call me lainme
<lainme> eexp: another test?
<adam8157> lainme: 我怕这个, 所以从来没在内地skype注册和登陆过
<eexp> right
<leeeee> maplebeats：你没被淹死啊
<lainme> adam8157: 登录无所谓，注册就悲剧了
<adam8157> lainme: 你不会中招了?
<sssss> ?
<eexp> .
<sssss> lainme: 然后你就只能用国内帐号了？
<sssss> adam8157: 那手机登录的时候不需要翻么
<kiritome> 不是说 gmw 的 skype 不像 tom 时代的有审查了吗
<adam8157> sssss: 不需要
<adam8157> kiritome: 是, 其实只是去掉了live的登陆功能
<eexp> .
 * sssss 充1$ 玩玩
<sssss> 不对，貌似 10$ 起步
<adam8157> sssss: 然
<adam8157> sssss: 其实国内账号便宜
<sssss> adam8157: 对啊
<sssss> adam8157: 我知道，那个10000分钟的套餐
<lainme> adam8157: 中招过，不过已经解决了
<adam8157> lainme: 赞
<yunfan> roylez: 你敢说没钱
<roylez> yunfan: 敢
<onlylove> http://www.douban.com/note/350165973/
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 鸡汤的反面
<yunfan> roylez: 家里一捆捆的是什么
<eexp> roylez: 你不是要把老家的房子卖了？
<roylez> eexp: 没卖掉啊
<yunfan> roylez: 房子给我 大不了降价卖就是了
<adam8157> roylez: 壕
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装ubuntu遇到无法识别分区的问题T_T想请大家帮帮忙 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459564 在WIN7下 分出来了一个 40G左右的分区，准备打算安装UBUNTU 双系统 但是在UBUNTU下安装时没有办法读出我的分区信息。 在UBUNTU论坛上，有很多一样的问题但是似乎没有解决办法。
<^k^>  ─> <img src="http://imgsrc.baidu.com/f
<eexp> roylez: 老家的那
<roylez> yunfan: 你给钱我
<eexp> 不是武汉的
<yunfan> roylez: 这个我自会烧给你 放心
<roylez> yunfan: 房子我也烧给你
<yunfan> roylez: lol
<eexpress> eexp: o
<eexpress> eexp: o
<eexpress> eexp: o
<gfrog> eexpress: 渣神
<leavfin> 我有个问题，感觉选择越是多，越不知道怎么选
<eexp> gfrog: 坏
<leavfin> 大家有同感吗、
<eexp> gfrog: 坏
<eexpress> eexp: o
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu kylin14.04启动失败，很奇怪的问题？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459576 先说说我为什么要装kylin，之前呢一直用的是deepin linux，但最近最近启动的时候，开机自检过了后，屏幕就开始不停打印^[[p，然后系统logo不停地闪动，就是进不了系统，开始还以为deepin出问题
<eexp> .
<onlylove> leavfin: 如果没有选择最方便，你只能用这个
<eexpress> eexp: o
<eexp> .
<adam8157> eexp: eexpress 搞啥呢
<eexp> adam8157: 测试下
 * onlylove 困
<eexp> who call me
<gfrog> eexp: zhashen
<gfrog> 渣神
<eexp> gfrog: 坏蛋
<gfrog> adam8157: http://www.ubuntu.com/cloud/tools/jumpstart
<^k^> ⇪ t: 405 => Net::HTTPMethodNotAllowed for http://www.ubuntu.com/cloud/tools/jumpstart -- unhandled responsein get head
<gfrog> freeflying: ^
<adam8157> gfrog: 贵cloud玩的各种好啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 各种找路子赚钱啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 不像贵组，坐家里钱就来了
<adam8157> gfrog: 哦 是用来training的啊
<liyi> 我把“贵组”看成“贵姐”。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: .
<gfrog> adam8157: 可以卖服务
<adam8157> liyi: 大帝你脑洞不小
<freeflying> gfrog: 还jumpstart啊
<liyi> 我说怎么有点邪恶。。。
<gfrog> freeflying: 拿obox卖钱，想法倒不错，不过不怕人拿到box给拆了fork一个么……
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • unbuntu 14.04下安装citrix receiver 13 怎么安装出错呢！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459577 unbuntu 14.04下安装citrix receiver 13 怎么安装出错呢！ 公司用的办公系统全部都集成到CITRIX下了。想用UBUNTU用不了啊！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wilian — 2014-05-14 16:45
<sssss> onlylove: 京东好快！
<freeflying> gfrog: 还用拆吗？ 我们要是搞个不比那货强啊
<sssss> gfrog, onlylove 副厂头到手，居然是三个国家 made 的
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • UBUNTU要不要提供FTP给大家使用，支持的请回复！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459578 如题！UBUNTU要不要提供FTP给大家使用，支持的请回复！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wilian — 2014-05-14 17:00
<gfrog> freeflying: lol
<gfrog> sssss: 啥头？
<sssss> gfrog: tamron 17 50 F2.8
<gfrog> sssss: 不错啊。
<gfrog> sssss: A16还是B005？
<sssss> gfrog: 有 VC 的
<sssss> 是 005 吧？
<gfrog> sssss: B005
<gfrog> sssss: 不错的头
<sssss> 恩，后盖儿是我寨造
<sssss> 头和前盖子是JAPAN，遮光罩是新加皮...
<sssss> gfrog: 也很猥琐的弄个金色圈儿
<sssss> 是不是 C 版的是红圈
<gfrog> sssss: 也是金的
<gfrog> sssss: 只有官厂造L头才是红圈
<sssss> 好吧
<jiero> sssss: 好吧。厉害的相机
<BBv9_Test> 有没有用黑莓的朋友啊?
<BBv9_Test> BB的IRC好烂
<sssss> BB 还能irc？
<freeflying> gfrog: 准备下单了啊
<Miem> 用J2ME的吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 买啥？
<freeflying> gfrog: 你不是要买相机吗
<gfrog> freeflying: 没
<gfrog> freeflying: 等账单日
<gfrog> freeflying: 这个月要爆卡的节奏啊
<adam8157> gfrog: ..........
<sssss> lol
<gfrog> adam8157: 纳尼？
<adam8157> 17:29 < gfrog> freeflying: 等账单日
<sssss> 崇拜卡爆了还能还起的人
<gfrog> adam8157: 肿么了？
<gfrog> sssss: 说明额度少啊，擦
<adam8157> sssss: 尼码你额度30w爆了谁还的起
<sssss> |||
<sssss> 我现在就敢吧工行卡刷爆
<sssss> adam8157: 你一天半就还清了啊
<gfrog> sssss: 有爱存不存信用卡的壕
<gfrog> sssss: 买得起镜头的壕
<sssss> ||||
<eexp> gfrog: 呱呱
<gfrog> eexp: 渣渣神
<onlylove> sssss: 土豪买新头了？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装ubuntu遇到无法识别分区的问题T_T想请大家帮帮忙 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459580 在WIN7下 分出来了一个 40G左右的分区，准备打算安装UBUNTU 双系统 但是在UBUNTU下安装时没有办法读出我的分区信息。 <img src="http://d.hiphotos.bdimg.
<sssss> onlylove: jd 好快，下午就送到了
<onlylove> sssss: 那是
<sssss> onlylove: 对焦声音真不是盖的 cc cherrot
<onlylove> sssss: 你又不嫌弃
<eexp> 镜头还带音效？
<cherrot> sssss: 多霸气
<eexp> 对焦还带声音。这节奏
<sssss> cherrot: eexp 对啊，听起来挺爽，要的就是这种机械感
<onlylove> sssss: 这边网络明显不如原来的地方
<onlylove> sssss: 融科那边网速好多了
<eexp> 说明对焦电机要打油了。 lol
<onlylove> eexp: 油多了就对不准了
<gfrog> sssss: 对焦声叫机械感？ 那是电机的动静好伐。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubunt13.10记住登陆用户名 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459581 大家好！ ubuntu13.10安装好之后加入WINDOWS域，现在每次登陆系统都需要输入<域名\用户名>加密码才可以，不知道怎么设置才可以让系统记住上次一次登陆的用户名称呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 piratking — 2014-05-14
<^k^>  ─> 17:48
<gfrog> sssss: 想机械感玩儿手动去啊，一个个镜头跟铁疙瘩似的
<eexp> onlylove: 其实这种步进电机，通常是密封免维护的。可以让 sssss 钻一个眼，打点麻油进去。
<onlylove> gfrog: 怎么说的，好像电机不是机械似的
<eexp> 电机当然不是机械啊。
<onlylove> gfrog: 人只不过是电力驱动而已
<onlylove> eexp: 电子的才不是
<gfrog> onlylove: 机械的玩意应该玩液压，搞毛电机
<eexp> 那是磁力运转。非接触的
<onlylove> gfrog: 液压，气动，电机
<onlylove> gfrog: 这是三大机械动力源
<eexp> 液压吧。背一个液压背包。更酷。
<eexp> 这配色好看不。似乎太鲜艳了。http://imagebin.org/310799
<gfrog> eexp: 渣神净玩儿高端的
<onlylove> eexp: 咋回事，ff说imagebin被举报？
<CamoRecall> 请教大家一个问题。。我在执行kernel升级的时候 编译好了kernel 但是make modules_install 出现了问题 提示如下ln: 目标"Beta/source" 不是目录 make: *** [_modinst_] 错误 1
<CamoRecall> 系统是Ubuntu Kylin 14.04
<eexp> onlylove: 嗯。今天一直这样。
<onlylove> eexp: 要不换minus？
<eexp> 估计是谁阴暗的举报的
<eexp> minus？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ！！！求助！！！第一次装linux 遇到两个问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459582 win7的本装了个ubuntu系统，刚开始按照网上的装了一直失败，终于成功了又发现启动后只显示win7和一键ghost选择，没有linux，又装了还不行，于是再次把分的区清空最后一个盘直接删掉，然
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 14.04中conky显示这样子。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459584 大家的显示是这样子吗？ 我怀疑是自己撸多了。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 noble_out — 2014-05-14 18:10
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 下面是判断目录是否为链接目录的脚本，有几点不明白 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459585 下面这个脚本好像不能实现辨别链接目录获文件，因为我在 /home/xxx下创建了2个链接文件 lrwxrwxrwx. 1 xxx xxx 1 May 14 18:08 b -> a -rwxrw-r--. 1 xxx xxx 445 May 14 17:46 broken-link.sh -rwxrw-r--. 3 xxx xxx
<^k^>  ─> 378 May 14 15:42 ceshi lrwxrwxrwx. 1 xxx xxx 9 May 14 18:14 ceshi1 -> test_test --------------------------------------------------------------------------------- [xxx@localhost ~]$ …
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 下面是判断目录是否为链接目录的脚本，有几点不明白 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459586 下面这个脚本好像不能实现辨别链接目录获文件，因为我在 /home/xxx下创建了2个链接文件 lrwxrwxrwx. 1 xxx xxx 1 May 14 18:08 b -> a -rwxrw-r--. 1 xxx xxx 445 May 14 17:46 broken-link.sh -rwxrw-r--. 3 xxx xxx
<^k^>  ─> 378 May 14 15:42 ceshi lrwxrwxrwx. 1 xxx xxx 9 May 14 18:14 ceshi1 -> test_test --------------------------------------------------------------------------------- [xxx@localhost ~]$ …
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 下面是判断目录是否为链接目录的脚本，有几点不明白 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459587 下面这个脚本好像不能实现辨别链接目录获文件，因为我在 /home/xxx下创建了2个链接文件 lrwxrwxrwx. 1 xxx xxx 1 May 14 18:08 b -> a -rwxrw-r--. 1 xxx xxx 445 May 14 17:46 broken-link.sh -rwxrw-r--. 3 xxx xxx
<^k^>  ─> 378 May 14 15:42 ceshi lrwxrwxrwx. 1 xxx xxx 9 May 14 18:14 ceshi1 -> test_test --------------------------------------------------------------------------------- [xxx@localhost ~]$ …
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 下面是判断目录是否为链接目录的脚本，有几点不明白 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459588 下面这个脚本好像不能实现辨别链接目录获文件，因为我在 /home/xxx下创建了2个链接文件 lrwxrwxrwx. 1 xxx xxx 1 May 14 18:08 b -> a -rwxrw-r--. 1 xxx xxx 445 May 14 17:46 broken-link.sh -rwxrw-r--. 3 xxx xxx
<^k^>  ─> 378 May 14 15:42 ceshi lrwxrwxrwx. 1 xxx xxx 9 May 14 18:14 ceshi1 -> test_test --------------------------------------------------------------------------------- [xxx@localhost ~]$ …
<jiero> 至少可以说话了。
 * jiero 抱抱 roylez
<jiero> sssss:  你还在啊
<jiero> /msg okkkkk 纠纠允许我和她说话了，恢复正常的状态 :D
<jiero> o
<jiero> 我果然是笨蛋哈。
<okkkkk> ==
<okkkkk> 你谁啊
<jiero> okkkkk:  leeeee 认识的人噢。
<leeeee> 一点都不好玩
<jiero> leeeee:  呃呃呃。。。干嘛了？
<leeeee> 恭喜你了啊 小骡子
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Ubuntu Touch Emulator Officially Released http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459589 http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-T ... 1830.shtml 统计信息: 发表于 由 tracyone — 2014-05-14 18:54
<jiero> leeeee:  嘿，终于正常了
<leeeee> 嗯 很好啊
<jiero> leeeee: 这样就可以进女生宿舍了。
<leeeee> jiero：你们经常看的 有一大堆字幕的视频是什么啊 网址
<jiero> leeeee: 我不看
<jiero> leeeee: 除了我之外，这里的人都看很多
<lainme> leeeee: acfun, bilibili, tucao
<leeeee> == 进女生宿舍很好么 哦  我觉得很搞笑  昨天看到一个男扮女装笑死了
<leeeee> lainme：谢谢 每次都看你 都以为你叫“蓝莓”。。
<jiero> leeeee:  进女生宿舍意味着闲暇的时候能找她们帮忙了。
<jiero> lainme:  蓝莓。。。
<jiero> 哈哈
 * lainme 新nick get...
<jiero> lainme: 蓝妹妹 :)
<leeeee> 以后叫你 蓝莓姐
<leeeee> 中国宅文化基地。。。
<leeeee> 天啊
<leeeee> 还有这种地方
<jiero> leeeee:  lainme 是宅女
<leeeee> 我以为不出门就算宅了 发现不是
<lainme> leeeee: jiero 好吧……我又要改高亮配置了
<jiero> lainme:  ...
<leeeee> http://www.acfun.com/v/ac1167461
<^k^> leeeee: ⇪ Let it go ♂ 筋肉女王 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<leeeee> 我昨天就是看的这个
<leeeee> 我的转发给同学
<lainme> 又是他
<jiero> lainme:  要去跑步了？
<lainme> jiero: 恩
<jiero> lainme: 胖了多少噢？
<lainme> jiero: 没有称过
<jiero> 蓝妹妹一定要变胖噢 :)
<jiero> 否则就不像了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ee大神去哪里了？怕是放在这个版他们才看得到 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459591 我晕，用CCS(compizConfig-Settings)设置了不同工作区自动切换墙纸的功能。结果，放在桌面上的启动程序的快捷图标都看不见。经我验证，是存在的，尽管看不见，鼠标放上去，右键菜单还
<maplebeats> lainme: 你能胖到哪儿去。。。
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • Ubuntu 打不出`````，只能打出'''' http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459592 Ubuntu 打不出`````，只能打出'''' 统计信息: 发表于 由 lifuljk — 2014-05-14 19:45
<lainme> maplebeats: 日积月累总有质变的一天
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • u盘安装 ubuntu 14.04 LTS 不成功 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459593 用U盘安装 ubuntu 14.04 LTS ，到输入计算机名、用户名后，“继续”按钮失效，安装不能继续。 不知各位有没有人遇到过，恳请出手相救，不胜感谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 china_ldz — 2014-05-14 19:51
<leeeee> lainme：蓝莓姐 如何变瘦子？
<maplebeats> lainme: 说得我眼泪都流出来了
<maplebeats> leeeee: 我不到120斤
<leeeee> maplebeats：排骨
<maplebeats> leeeee: 我在努力成为胖子ing
<leeeee> 好吧。。真是伤感
<zenNamaste> sssss: ue900比um1强太多
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 壕，送个耳机吧
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 我这个, 没花钱, 花钱的话, 我肯定买不起呀
 * jiero 不是有趣的人哈。
<jiero> lol
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 今天怎么如此冷清啊
<maplebeats> leeeee: 工作压力大
<leeeee> 我以为你生活压力大呢
<jiero> maplebeats:  麦胚
 * jiero 竟然不是乐观的人。。。人生被颠覆了
<ghosTM55> ^k^: yo
<^k^> ghosTM55, 啊。  21:30
<maplebeats> leeeee: 生活压力也大呀
<maplebeats> leeeee: 没人要，孤独一生
<leeeee> 哈哈哈 注孤生
<leeeee> maplebeats：快点！！去揍罗杰！！！
<maplebeats> leeeee: 他在哪儿
<jiero> leeeee: 我才是容易孤独一生的吧。
<jiero> maplebeats: 在历史的泥巴里
<maplebeats> jiero: 重庆妹纸联系方式呢！
<leeeee> 赶紧打他 我受不了了
<leeeee> 比唐僧还唐僧
<maplebeats> leeeee: 他向你求交往了？
<jiero> maplebeats:  没有，leeeee 开导我，被我气坏了
<leeeee> == 想多了 你几天没来不知道啊
<leeeee> 孺子不可教也
<leeeee> 我受不了了
<leeeee> 走了
<maplebeats> leeeee: 不了解
<maplebeats> jiero: 到底什么情况
<maplebeats> 求解释
<leeeee> 大致是他单相思表白失败
<jiero>  maplebeats 结果是我喜欢上了本来想要介绍给你的妹子
<leeeee> 大家派我作代表开导他
<leeeee> 我已经对他进行二次治疗了
<maplebeats> jiero: 没事，一样可以介绍
<leeeee> 这次我投降了
<jiero> maplebeats: 算了。
<maplebeats> leeeee: 我治疗罗姐都已经好多年了
<maplebeats> jiero: 好伤心啊，是不是重庆妹纸啊
<leeeee> maplebeats：佩服
<roylez> leeeee: 改名了啊
<leeeee> 扎西你来了
<leeeee> 快来揍罗杰！！
<roylez> leeeee: 我睡觉去了
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) jiero
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) jiero
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) jiero
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> ä½ 
<leeeee> 要你打他
<maplebeats> = =。
<leeeee> 亲他干嘛
<maplebeats> 哈哈
<lainme> leeeee: 第一次受挫反应大比较正常，过一段时间就好了
<roylez> leeeee: 这是揍到嘴歪了啊
<leeeee> 。。。
 * roylez o-_-)=O)。O。) jiero
 * roylez o-_-)=O)。O。) jiero
 * roylez o-_-)=O)。O。) jiero
 * roylez ( ‵□′)───C＜─___-)||| jiero
 * roylez ( ‵□′)───C＜─___-)||| jiero
 * roylez ( ‵□′)───C＜─___-)||| jiero
<^k^> roylez:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<leeeee> ==
<maplebeats> lainme: 就是就是，还是laime懂~
<leeeee> 辛苦你了！
<maplebeats> jiero: 所以呀，你呀
<jiero> 。。。麻烦主席了。。。
<maplebeats> jiero: 已经没救了
<sssss> roylez: 这么乖？
<leeeee> 我以后不理他绝对
<sssss> roylez: 有好视频么来一发啊
<jiero> maplebeats: 不是重庆的，是四川的
<jiero> leeeee:  结果又伤到你了。。。有愧。。。
<maplebeats> 这次工信部闹国产系统，我们应该去各个网站都发文章骂腾讯不支持linux啊
<jiero> maplebeats: 直接淘汰腾讯？
<leeeee> 姐姐昨天跟你讲的你忘了？ 你才不会伤到我呢
<maplebeats> 哎
<leeeee> 顶多是觉得你没得救 放弃治疗而已
<maplebeats> jiero: 川妹纸不好hold
<maplebeats> jiero: 特别是成都的
<slucx> happyaron: 现在debian默认内核不带开机logo吗？
<jiero> leeeee:
<jiero> maplebeats:  管它呢。。。我认为她是我可以信赖的人
<leeeee> jiero：你真棒！！！我一百题才做了70题就自动交卷了！！！以后再也不跟你扯犊子了！！！
<maplebeats> jiero: 恩，所以...联系方式给我吧！
<jiero> leeeee:  :X
<jiero> maplebeats:  不行。
<jiero> maplebeats: 你丫的太轻浮。。。
<maplebeats> jiero: 我擦，我轻浮。。。
<maplebeats> jiero: 哎呀，我只是认识一下而已。。。你问 leeeee ，我对她侄女干过啥没有。。
<maplebeats> :D
<leeeee> 你就别指望他告诉你了
<leeeee> 他自己都还对别人余情未了
<leeeee> 怎么可能让你去啊、、
<maplebeats> 哈哈
<maplebeats> jiero: 比我还年轻
<jiero> maplebeats:  嗯。
<happyaron> slucx: 不带吧
<happyaron> leeeee: 感觉你比我活跃多了……
<leeeee> happyaron：姐就趁在的日子多露露脸
 * jiero 又要上去修网络了，因此才从女生宿舍撤退的。。。
<leeeee> 赶紧走。。不送
<maplebeats> 下班，不送~
<leeeee> happyaron：因为姐活跃你就不说话了？ 不至于吧
<psychologe> hello world
<cherrot> google+ 是不是出什么bug了
<slucx`> happyaron: 请问咋在内存中编译东西？
<slucx`> happyaron: 在/tmp下新建一个目录，然后新建一个软链接到这个目录吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> ，， 郁闷，，
<jiero> maplebeats:  。
 * jiero 拜拜 cherrot
<cherrot> jiero, momo
 * jiero 抱抱 cherrot
 * cherrot alsa-utils sucks
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 运行 system-grasp --mount自动识别并挂载windows FAT32/NTFS分区 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459595 运行 system-grasp --mount自动识别并挂载windows FAT32/NTFS分区 自己写的小程序 system-grasp, 集成了多种选项和功能。 详细功能选项见2楼 （注：功能模块仍处于开发状态，帮助信息
<^k^>  ─> 英文。待功能稳定后， 稍后会补充编写中文帮助信息。敬请理解） 下载地址： https://sourceforge.net/projects/emacsl ... tem-grasp/ 用法 Code: sudo sys …
<MeaCu1pa>  .
 * jiero 抱抱 MeaCu1pa  好久不见了
<MeaCu1pa> jiero: ...
<MeaCu1pa> jiero: 唉,白天上不了
<MeaCu1pa> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> 同样遭遇，，
<CyrusYzGTt> 正在使用 手机流量上网兼上IRC
<CyrusYzGTt> at Fedora
<sssss> MeaCu1pa: 最近好啊？好久不见
<MeaCu1pa> imtxc: ç´¯,
 * cherrot 为什么Chrome这么慢这么卡……
<MeaCu1pa1> roylez: 我发觉高大上的地方都说English, 不说American
<MeaCu1pa1> roylez: 我司装b都要用伦敦强
<MeaCu1pa1> s/强/腔
 * MeaCu1pa1 美语弱爆了,为啥还有家长让孩子学...
 * MeaCu1pa1 体验了一下天天用 Linux,但不能上网的赶脚...
<sigstuff> hi
<^k^> sigstuff:点点点.  03:15
<sigstuff> can some of you spout some chinese please
<sigstuff> ye thanks
<sigstuff> fucking xterm
<jiero> 。。。切。。。我竟然忘记了一堆密码。。。
 * jiero 摸摸 knownbad
 * jiero 抱抱 roylez
 * jiero patpat wzssyqa
 * jiero 不知道什么是世界了
<knownbad> @@~
<jiero> knownbad:  现在到哪里了？
<knownbad> 不就是被妹子抛弃嘛。
<jiero> knownbad:  。。。
<knownbad> 啥到哪里？
<jiero> knownbad:  你现在是在哪个城市啊。怎么你也知道。。。
<jiero> knownbad: 我不能说被抛弃啊。根本没开始
<knownbad> 也没就听说你半夜去给妹子按摩。
<jiero> knownbad: 没有妹子不让我半夜去的。
<jiero> knownbad: 肯定会把我扇出来，我最晚也就11点走
<knownbad> 如果你觉得可以浪费点青春就粘着妹子看看。
<jiero> knownbad: 喜欢观察对方，我就会粘着对方，
<knownbad> 不能说无望但她肯定有自己的标准。   粘着也不表示有希望。
<knownbad> 反正你这很难说。   我遇过。
<jiero> knownbad: 反正也没几天了，粘着就好了。
<knownbad> 说不是她的对象却有时叫过去陪她。
<knownbad> 怎么啦？   走人了？
<knownbad> 搞不好最后一夜就给了你。。。
<jiero> knownbad:  要走人了，我不会被叫过去的。
<knownbad> 我一直没走动啊。   但可能去趟武汉。
<jiero> knownbad: ？那种事情我可没有任何经验，不过觉得没可能。
<knownbad> 没甜点啊？
<jiero> knownbad: 甜点？那是什么？
<knownbad> 舔她？   呵呵呵
<jiero> knownbad:  现在刚刚恢复可以和她说话的情况，还是和我有一段距离的。
<knownbad> 突然觉得教坏小孩了。
<jiero> 不会坐在我身边了。
<knownbad> 你扑上她过？
<jiero> 没有。只有握手。
<jiero> 本来对话也不到10个场景。
<jiero> 就是说，接触的时间长度不到10个小时。
<knownbad> 这我也遇过，说是不能这样。   但后来却逾越的更多。   反正看她之后有没对象了。
<knownbad> 那你单相思了。
<jiero> 对啊。
<jiero> 所以 :)
<jiero> 悲剧 ;)
<knownbad> 也没，就平常心看待。   说不定她觉得这么和你相处蛮好的。
<knownbad> 以后的事以后再说了。
<jiero> 嗯。应该是，反正没几天了。
<jiero> 5天后，就大概见不到了——除非特别约出来。
<knownbad> 趁年轻多谈些，多学习。
<jiero> knownbad: 呵呵，比我年轻的多的她感情经历比我丰富10多年。
<knownbad> 说不得你以后也变了。   不喜欢她了。
<knownbad> 多试些菜色再决定。
<jiero> knownbad: 噢。我喜欢的标准很简单呢，可以信赖+有趣
<jiero> knownbad:   有趣程度决定我的喜欢程度。
<knownbad> 现在不觉得以后才回味。
<knownbad> 你这年纪又不是谈结婚对象。
<jiero> knownbad: 但我不是活在回味里的人。。。我一般不会回味。
<jiero> knownbad:  我的年纪是 27噢。
<jiero> 虽然我确实不是谈结婚
<knownbad> 27对我而言还早，但该有些经验了。
<jiero> 哈，她们走了之后就是我的生日了。
<jiero> knownbad: 我没有 :) 够弱吧
<knownbad> 她们？   来游学的？
<jiero> knownbad: 实习
<knownbad> 经验得自己去争取，给的少。
<jiero> knownbad: 世事难料，碰到人就要早了解，开始没想到会喜欢上她
<knownbad> 她们肯定不想有什么瓜葛，除非你争取。
<knownbad> 但也别勉强。
<knownbad> 去吧，伤心一阵子就好了。
<jiero> knownbad: 噢。伤心过了
<jiero> knownbad: 现在纯粹用分析的心和你对话。
<jiero> 我的心跳前几天过头了
<jiero> 能整体的感觉到身体颤抖
<knownbad> 打飞机过头了？
<knownbad> 去酒吧找个妹妹聊呗。
<jiero> knownbad: 你错了，是纯粹心灵，肉体一点躁动都没有了
<knownbad> 以前不觉得，但跟人聊天也是个艺术。
<knownbad> 废话，就你说的没经验也知道。   玩玩你而已。
<jiero> knownbad: 前几天心脏那样跳，行动也迅速。身体累的不行。
<jiero> knownbad: 哈哈。被小姑娘玩了。
<knownbad> 人家经验比你多，你如何改进？   在家也学不来。   多让自己接触对象吧。
<jiero> knownbad:  嗯。
<jiero> knownbad:  我只能纸上研究思索
<knownbad> 屁啦，你这次该学的就是做人得实际。   还纸上谈兵？
<jiero> knownbad: 我说的是在见面之前我能做的就是那些拉。
<knownbad> 她再怎么有经验也有她弱点和喜欢对象的条件。   你遇上个单蠢喜欢你的机会极小。
<jiero> knownbad: 结果我不知道她喜欢的条件，她很模糊，她也不喜欢我过度分析
<jiero> 问问她闺蜜，大概是成熟的 哈，那我做不到。
<knownbad> 不喜欢你时当然说的模糊。
<knownbad> 时间不够也没什么机会。
<jiero> knownbad: 嗯。她说了，不给我机会，因为我不是她喜欢的类型。
<knownbad> 那都是屁话。
<knownbad> 只需记得，只是可惜不是可怜。
<jiero> ？
<jiero> 可惜可怜？
<knownbad> 自怜？
<knownbad> 没事听听就好。
<jiero> 噢，这种事都是为自己考虑的哈。
<jiero> 还好，至少最开始的初衷回到了，可以看着她的眼睛说话了。
<knownbad> 这就是自怜了。
<jiero> knownbad: 噢。我从来不知道什么时候会恋爱或者，那没在计划中 :)
<knownbad> 没当地的妹子朋友？
<jiero> 我没说我在找朋友，而是在找喜欢的人。
<jiero> 其实，朋友也是喜欢的人。
 * jiero 没遇到啊。
<jiero> 没有
<jiero> knownbad: 她属于四处漂泊的人。
<knownbad> 你不是在 Australia 吗?
<jiero> knownbad: 回中国了
<knownbad> 那你好找啊。
<jiero> knownbad:  oz girls... I won't say a word to most of them...
<jiero> knownbad: 没有的事情。。。
<knownbad> Just say beautiful, I want to lick your face.
<jiero> knownbad: 。。。
<jiero> knownbad:  我想要比自己聪明的
<knownbad> 我以前也这么说但这不是事实，绝对有人喜欢你但你也绝对遇不上。
<jiero> knownbad: 。。。
<knownbad> 因为你宅在家里。
<jiero> knownbad: 嗯。
<jiero> knownbad: 你说的对，我一点都没反对意见
<jiero> knownbad: how to social
<jiero> knownbad: 不知道怎么去找 想要找的人类。累啊
<knownbad> It's not how to, it's where to start and answer is start from here and now.
<knownbad> 我老婆是介绍来的。   我在洛杉矶她在南京，人家只给了她手机号。   我不打什么机会都没有，我也完全不了解她的条件。
<knownbad> 以你的说法是不可能谈的来。
<jiero> knownbad: 哈，我没说。
<jiero> knownbad:  我对你也不知道那么多
<knownbad> 得对方机会就是给自己机会。
<knownbad> 给。
<knownbad> 说多没用要你有自觉。
<jiero> knownbad: 嗯。我觉得那种几率太小。目前能碰到已经算幸运的。
<jiero> knownbad: 所以说，我的意思是，我没有主动去搜索，但是遇到的，也可能被吸引了。
<knownbad> 对了我台湾来的，老婆是我第一个认识的中国内地。   其实我俩差异挺大的。
<knownbad> 完全看你愿不愿意。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • EFI+GPT Win7+Ubuntu12.04双系统，如何删除Ubuntu恢复原来的Win7？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459598 [img]安装时是按照http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=139&t=400559帖子的办法装上的。 EFI分区里的确多了一个ubuntu目录，我的笔记本是ASUS N46VZ-SL，EFI分区200MB， 里面有ASUS、Boo
<^k^>  ─> t、Microsoft和ubuntu四个目录，ubuntu目录应该是装ubuntu 12.04 LTS时写进去的。 1、我如何删除ubuntu，使系统恢复原状？特别是要保证EFI分区和Rec …
<jiero> knownbad:  嗯。如果那样，我有勾引的对象。。。
<knownbad> 只要喜欢没什么不可以的。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 我...
#ubuntu-cn 2014-05-15
<jiero> 过去的事情过去了。
<knownbad> 回家气。
<jiero> ... ... knownbad 难道是澎湖或者哪里的山东移民么？
<jiero> 回家气 - 这个尾音很像山东话吧。
<gshmu> 描述一个问题：使用google搜索，输入法中文（Rime）     搜索框里会多内容（起始的输入）
<gshmu> 好像是由于 搜索的自动跳转
<jiero> eexp:  。
<eexp> ->
 * jiero 摸摸 eexp
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ssd安装ubuntu14.04还需要设置交换分区吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459599 在网络上搜索了一下，有认为不应该设置的，认为这样会反复读写同一个区块；也有认为需要设置的，说ssd没有那么脆弱。 我希望能够得到一个肯定的答复。 系统：i7-4700mq 8g内存 intel-ss
<^k^>  ─> d-s3500-120g 统计信息: 发表于 由 黎曼可和函数 — 2014-05-15 9:12
<^k^> 新 GTK+和QT • Qt Creator中如何把一个工程添加为另一个工程的子工程 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459601 背景： 我有一些公共的函数、以及frame等被我编译成了静态库（假设其工程名为Share），因为它们会被多个工程用到（假设为A、B、C）。 现在我想在A、B、C工程中各自都包含Share工程为
<roylez> eexp: 你被 jiero 摸了
 * jiero 摸摸 roylez 你也是
<eexp> jiero: 卫计委：中国目前四成家庭是单身或二人世界
<roylez> yuk
<roylez> eexp: 以后基佬就要大行其道了
<jiero> roylez:  好爸爸。借女儿让叔叔抱抱。
<roylez> eexp: 每年据说多120万找不到女人的
<roylez> jiero: 儿子乖
<jiero> roylez:  我说你是你女儿的好爸爸，所以可以把女儿给我了 :)
<roylez> jiero: 我闺女不喜欢troll
<huntxu> roylez: 有好事不
<jiero> roylez:  怎么会有不喜欢我对小女孩 ...
<jiero> 的。
<jiero> huntxu: 有好事么？
<jiero> roylez:  前几天澳元低迷的时候我不想处理，直接换了，现在损失了￥1000
<jiero> roylez: 应该找你咨询 :)
 * Slucx  debian用户是通过啥方式知道debian的动态的？浏览网站还是rss或是邮件列表？
<eexp> 砗磲
<roylez> huntxu: 木有
<eexp> roylez: 你的2奶找好了没
<roylez> eexp: tu eres una cerda
<eexp> 额。好高级的火星文
<roylez> jiero: 你不如找我咨询，然后送我一只荣耀3c
<Slucx> 荣耀3C
<Slucx> 哈哈
<eexp> 荣耀3c。我妈前阵子买了一个。lol
<eexp> roylez: 你应该用bp
<eexp> roylez: .
<eexp> roylez: .
<eexp> oops
<imtxc> 早
<imtxc> roylez, eexp
<imtxc> cherrot, freeflying lol
<freeflying> imtxc: ？
<eexp> imtxc: 有好事？
<jiero> imtxc:  sssss 么？
<imtxc> 你们三个好有基情啊
<imtxc> freeflying, eexp 就是打个招呼嘛
<eexp> enemy-territory-jaymod-2.0.pdf
<ywmy> 大家早上好～
<eexp> roylez: 孙静雅三天
<cherrot> imtxc: =.=
<jiero> imtxc: 你确实是小蛇啊。
<huntxu> roylez: GBP咋跌了呢。。
<jiero> roylez:  大师
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 分区的属性应当如何设置？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459603 1，root文件系统应该选择“primary”还是“logical”？（即挂载在/的分区） 2，我是两块硬盘，机械硬盘上有win8，现在在ssd上装ubuntu，需要在ssd上新设置一个efi分区吗？还是利用原来机械硬盘上win8的efi分
<eexp> jiero: 澳洲好地方。http://imagebin.org/310881
<imtxc> 求推荐个花洒...
<eexp> imtxc: 口含就是
<jiero> eexp: 最古老的莲子么？
<eexp> jiero: 你咋没带点回来
<eexp> 可以发大财
<jiero> eexp: 。。。
<eexp> 很多富婆估计要
<jiero> eexp: 到中国也被层层剥削了
<jiero> eexp: 。。。
<jiero> eexp: 你可以奉献
<eexp> 剥削？你带回来，自办一个诊所。
<eexp> 关键是年份啊
<jiero> eexp: 关键是种类把。
<eexp> 没商业头脑。跟乐乐说去。
<eexp> roylez:
<jiero> eexp: 切掉你的精子库。。。
<jiero> eexp: 话说你要几个孩子啊
<eexp> 。你的都不值钱了。lol
<eexp> 一个啊
<jiero> eexp:  哦。我的确实不值钱，不过应该能形成特别可爱的孩子。
<eexp> 小的时候，都可爱。长大了，很多是做梦
<jiero> eexp:  小时候也未必可爱，性格呢。。。
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • ubuntu 12.04下有没有微信软件。多谢！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459605 ubuntu 12.04下有没有微信软件。多谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 a93b101 — 2014-05-15 10:32
 * onlylove 突然想起三个字“熊孩子”
<eexp> onlylove: 那是说大点的。
<eexp> 7，8狗嫌
<jiero> eexp: 未必，我开始顽皮是到 14岁之后。
<eexp> 幸好我家的，不讨嫌。
<eexp> jiero: 你估计是14岁，才成熟
<jiero> eexp: 成熟的标志是什么？
<eexp> 长毛
<eexp> lol
<jiero> eexp: 。差不多13~14岁变声了。
<eexp> http://imagebin.org/310883
<eexp> 好看不
<jiero> eexp: 然后嘴唇也不红了，然后把我当成女孩子的逐年减少。
<eexp> 嘴唇红？
<onlylove> 又是ee那难看的渣配色
<jiero> eexp: 你的配色能靠谱些么？
<eexp> 这是太密集了。没其他人说话。 onlylove
<eexp> 人多的时候，这样醒目
<eexp> 能抓住重点
<jiero> eexp:  找 inkscape web safe  里面的。吧。
<eexp> 这啥
<eexp> safe?
<roylez> eexp: 俗
<jiero> eexp: 绝对亮瞎你的眼睛。
<eexp> 等人多的时候，我再截图。你们就明白了。
<roylez> huntxu: 现在是美元王者回归的大势，你要玩GBP~
<jiero> roylez: 玩 澳币把。。。现在拼上去了。
<eexp> roylez: 澳洲好地方。http://imagebin.org/310881
<huntxu> roylez: 欧洲啥时候QE你猜猜
<roylez> huntxu: 欧洲我看不明白
<eexp> parada La de tettas
<^k^> 新 开源小工具 • vim中，结构体变量识别有问题，怎么办呀 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459606 如下图，无论是使用ctags还是cscope等，都会把iph-当成一个变量处理，而不是iph。 请问一下我这个是什么地方出现问题了呢？有遇到相同问题的吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 kylin521 — 2014-05-15 10:4
<^k^>  ─> 6
<onlylove> 去哪里找猫猫的expect 安装包
<imtxc> onlylove: 我的镜头被抢走了
 * zenNamaste 安装rhel3失败. 
<roylez> zenNamaste: 你哪里找到这恐龙的盘的
 * imtxc 前几个月还安装过 fedora core 3…………
<zenNamaste> roylez: 敝公司有pxe呀
<onlylove> imtxc: 抢走？
<imtxc> onlylove: 对啊，刚挂上去就好几个人联系
<onlylove> imtxc: 便宜了
<imtxc> onlylove: 不过就那价格，都有人渣砍价
<onlylove> imtxc: 砍价不回
<imtxc> onlylove: 我发现那个论坛里面的人真是可笑
<onlylove> imtxc: 你刚发现？
<imtxc> onlylove: 卖东西的人都把自己的东西当宝贝，收东西的都把别人的东西当垃圾
<onlylove> imtxc: 所有人都这样
<imtxc> onlylove: 用了不到俩月的镜头那个价格都有人要砍价，我真的理解不了
<onlylove> imtxc: 镜头是保值品，要想便宜收好东西，就要玩命的黑
<onlylove> imtxc: 你这镜头这不好，那不好，还跑焦balabala
<onlylove> imtxc: 对于这种人，你只要回，爱买就买，不买滚蛋
<imtxc> onlylove: 对啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 我就说滚
<onlylove> imtxc: 只要镜头对得起市场价不过分的高，一般人可以接受就行
<imtxc> onlylove: 其实我错了，我要的价格比市场价本来就低了200
<onlylove> imtxc: 那样还砍价的直接让他滚
<imtxc> onlylove: 我在那论坛里面搜了一遍，过保了的他们都要1200+
<imtxc> onlylove: 我的才俩月不到，1100 他们还砍
<onlylove> imtxc: 蜂鸟和无忌就那么一群器材傻逼
<imtxc> onlylove: 我发现了
<imtxc> onlylove: 那些用了8年多的内牛还要价5500 的人是什么个心理我还是没研究明白
<onlylove> imtxc: 所以现在很多人去chiphell了
<imtxc> onlylove: 然后昨天一女的很干脆，也没砍价，我就给出掉了
<onlylove> imtxc: 就喜欢这样的
<onlylove> imtxc: 要买就买
<imtxc> onlylove: 她手里的那个 35 1.8 挺不错的样子
<onlylove> imtxc: 靠，土豪啊！
<onlylove> imtxc: 有木有求包养
<imtxc> onlylove: 她是她妈买的
<cherrot> imtxc: 蜂鸟上看看行情就好了  水太深
<imtxc> onlylove: 人家在五道口………… 她告诉我她吧尼康收购了我都信…………
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<onlylove> imtxc: 那样也行啊，有土豪丈母娘，还怕啥
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总壕大大
<gfrog> happyaron: 壕
<imtxc> gfrog: 早啊
<gfrog> imtxc: 早毛
<gfrog> imtxc: 都中午了
<imtxc> g
<imtxc> |
<onlylove> imtxc: 靠，能收购尼康的人，稀罕套头？
<onlylove> imtxc: 早买金圈了
<imtxc> onlylove: 不知道，估计人打算收购飞思来着
<imtxc> onlylove: 还有一个问东问西，要照片要截图的，最后来了一句，能便宜不||| 我擦
<imtxc> onlylove: 幸亏我懒，没有给发照片
<onlylove> imtxc: 主要是怕买到坑货
<onlylove> imtxc: 你也看 cherrot说了，那地方水深，就tm和科贸似的
<imtxc> onlylove: 问问题不要紧，但是问到最后砍价就没意思了
<onlylove> imtxc: 你那新腾龙，咋样啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 恩，水一样深，但那个论坛里面是洗菜水，科贸是泔水
<onlylove> imtxc: 有没有很享受那咔咔的对焦
<imtxc> onlylove: 爽得很
<onlylove> imtxc: 泔水……
<imtxc> onlylove: 又黑又大
<mlockall> kubuntu 12.04 kde也更新了么，有点感觉无套般顺滑了。。。
<mlockall> 14.04
<imtxc> onlylove: 昨天没来得及拍呢还，就随便拍了一张，虚化不错，反正我眼力不好，没看见别人说的焦外的各种毛病，黑影啊，紫边啊什么的
<imtxc> onlylove: 以后就拿它挂机了
<onlylove> imtxc: 光线不够，紫边大都是强光下面的
<onlylove> imtxc: 你对着树叶子拍，然后对着太阳的那边
<onlylove> imtxc: 2.8的光圈就满足了？
<imtxc> onlylove: 逆光拍树叶？
<onlylove> imtxc: 是的
<imtxc> onlylove: 2.8 了还要怎样，再不然就成了定焦了
<imtxc> onlylove: 我又不愿意带俩头换来换去的
<onlylove> imtxc: 我以为你怎么着得弄个1.8的圈
<onlylove> imtxc: 买备机吧
<onlylove> imtxc: 换头多累
<imtxc> onlylove: 你妹
<imtxc> onlylove: 双机不累？
<onlylove> imtxc: 买个备机，一个机器一个头，想用哪个用哪个
<onlylove> imtxc: 你专业点好不
<onlylove> imtxc: 实在不行找个妹子帮你背着备机
<imtxc> onlylove: 别提妹子
<imtxc> onlylove: 这周末去找地方拍拍，不过看起来天气又不行了
<onlylove> imtxc: 正好练习弱光
<onlylove> imtxc: 你又有2.8的大光圈
<imtxc> onlylove: lol
<onlylove> 这是要逼着爬墙的节奏么……
<onlylove> imtxc: 知不知道centos的包能装猫猫上不
<onlylove> imtxc: 会不会有啥稀奇古怪的bug
<jiero> 靠。我20岁的照片翻到了，就像很多15岁的孩子。。。
<jiero> 让我想起，去网吧，永远都怀疑我不到18岁。。。
<jiero> 翻到了我2003年拍的照片哈，那时候还在玩幽游白书
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 求助-关于用N卡手动编译RUN驱动文件安装后，nvidia x service settings没有出现 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459608 请问，我用。run文件编译安装n卡驱动后，n卡的那个配置程序nvidia x service settings没有出现在应用程序里面，但是显卡已经驱动，x文件也存在，请问是怎么
<^k^>  ─> 回事呢？ 驱动安装过程是： 1、编译环境 sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r` 2、用blacklist.conf屏蔽nouveau 3、删除所有nvidia驱动 …
<imtxc> o
<imtxc> onlylove: 不知道啊
 * jiero 摸摸 imtxc
<ywmy> 各位大大。求教一个问题，把www.xxx.org/forum绑定到子域名forum.xxx.org该怎么操作？我已经配置过apache，site-available里添加过配置文件了，访问forum.xxx.org还是请求的默认页。
<alvin_rxg> Title: ..xxXXxx.. (@ xxx.com *FROM* xxx.org)
<ywmy> 就像我们论坛的域名一样。还请各位大大指教一二。谢啦～
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • xl2tp vpn连接后一上网就自动断开 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459611 我在我的VPS上面搭建了xl2tpd+ipsec vpn windows 客户端上面能够成功连接上，如果不上网则会一直连接不会断线，但是一旦我上外网则会自动断开VPN连接。 可以ping通facebook youtube这些网站 PPTP
<^k^>  ─> 可以连接不会断线，但是facebook无法打开 youtube无法打开 我的xl2tpd日志如下 [tydgb@linux log]$ cat xl2tpd.log using channel 7 Using interface ppp0 Connect: pp …
<zenNamaste> onlylove: centos的包可以装帽帽上, 未见不良反应.
<zenNamaste> onlylove: fedora的包, 不良反应比较多. 比如kdump的
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 当然, 得是对应的centos的版本, 装到对应的rhel上面去
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Deepin 2014 Beta——离梦想更近一步 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459612 友情提示 Deepin 2014 Beta为测试版本，请不要在虚拟机中安装使用和评测。 目前发布的Deepin 2014为Beta版本，该版本尚有很多已知问题和尚未完善的各项功能，不建议用于生产环境和日常的主力系统。 因
<^k^>  ─> 为Deepin 2014使用了Compiz作为混合窗口管理器，Compiz在虚拟机下性能不佳，因此强烈建议各位将Deepin2014 Beta直接安装在真实主机上，或者在W …
<imtxc> onlylove: 孕妇慎装
<onlylove> expect出错……
<happyaron> 今天又要发新版了
<gfrog> happyaron: 赞
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 赞
<jiero> happyaron:  赞
 * jiero 刚才竟然睡了。。。。
<chenxiongfei> jiero: lol
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 请问unity tweak tool是是通过什么方法设置热区的？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459613 就是将鼠标移到屏幕角落触发命令的功能。应该是通过修改哪个配置文件实现的吧，个人不太想装unity tweak tool和ccsm，请问应该怎么设置热区呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 widget — 2014-05-15 1
<^k^>  ─> 3:23
<gfrog> happyaron: 早上竟然见到 freeflying 壕大大了
<happyaron> gfrog: 牛
<gfrog> happyaron: 这有神马好牛的
<happyaron> gfrog: 他进城你都能看见
<happyaron> gfrog: 我以为他不进城了呢。。。
<gfrog> happyaron: 他来C社了呢，你来不？ lol
<happyaron> gfrog: 你觉得我能去得了么
<gfrog> happyaron: 咋不能？
<happyaron> gfrog: 发版本的时候我跑了，会被砍死的……
<jiero> happyaron: 谁会砍你？
<happyaron> jiero: 我说过了……
<jiero> happyaron: 不值得，砍死了还要坐牢
 * happyaron 为罗姐捉急。
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> happyaron:  I got plenty of time doing nothing
<billyway> gfrog, ping
<gfrog> billyway: 肿么？
<billyway> gfrog, 是今晚去吃还是周末 ？
<gfrog> billyway: 周末呗
<billyway> hao
<gfrog> billyway: 不是都选周末了么？
<billyway> 没有啊。
<billyway> 我以为是今晚吃。
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 怎样获取LINUX笔记本Lid的电源配置项信息 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459615 现在写一个脚本程序，主要是去检测用户对系统电源管理配置信息。 比如说：在系统电源管理里面可以设置 合盖------待机 合盖------休眠 合盖------不采取任何措施 我去检测哪个文件才能得
<^k^>  ─> 到用户的配置信息了？ 希望研究过相关知识的人能帮我解答一下。 统计信息: 发表于 由 haoyusc — 2014-05-15 13:44
<gfrog> billyway: 额
 * onlylove 的openbox+tmux把同事吓到了
<onlylove> linux而已……
<onlylove> 这还是虚拟机，如果重启进linux，我真担心他啥都不会用
<lainme> onlylove: 你给他开个浏览器，相信还是会用的
<lainme> onlylove: 我侄子第一次用我的桌面，自己找到了浏览器图标，然后玩起了游戏。当时是gnome2
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • KINDLE FIRE HDX 7能刷UBUNTU吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459616 RT，谢谢在神 统计信息: 发表于 由 spytoyou — 2014-05-15 13:55
<onlylove> lainme: 问题是openbox桌面上啥也没有啊……
<onlylove> lainme: 基本靠键盘启动程序，然后我还用xterm全屏，然后起了个tmux
<onlylove> lainme: 我估计如果只是xterm应该还不至于吓到，最多以为是纯字符，这一分屏没见过啊
<gfrog> onlylove: 你同事弱爆
<onlylove> gfrog: 那也没办法，人不是没见过
 * gfrog SHIELD第一季完结了，下一季要明年了啊，擦擦
 * gfrog 下半年靠神马剧打发时间啊
<onlylove> gfrog: 攒起来一起看
<onlylove> gfrog: 打发时间？喜羊羊啊，虹猫蓝兔啊
<perr> 抗日神剧
<onlylove> 文思没有小零食可以吃……
<onlylove> lainme: 你侄子太厉害了
<gfrog> onlylove: 滚粗
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • python 读取数据库，语句老是报错。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459618 在8.04.4 server环境下： $ dpkg -l | grep -i python ii libapache2-mod-python 3.3.1-2build1 Apache 2 module that embeds Python within th ii moinmoin-common 1.5.8-5.1ubuntu2.5 Python clone of WikiWiki - common data ii python 2.5.2-0ubuntu1 An interacti
<^k^>  ─> ve high-level object-oriented la ii python-apt 0.7.4ubuntu7.7 Python interface to libapt-pkg ii python-central 0.6.7ubuntu0.1 register and build utility for Python packag ii python- …
<onlylove> gfrog: 打发时间而已……
<happyaron> gfrog: http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3501728304
<imtxc> onlylove: 喜羊羊能打发时间？
<^k^> happyaron: ⇪ Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results
<onlylove> gfrog: 要不我找我家小伙伴给你要东热全集？
<imtxc> onlylove: 必须是 小羊肖恩啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 嗯，这个确实不错
<gfrog> happyaron: 这是咩？
<happyaron> gfrog: 测速结果
<gfrog> onlylove: 你路子真野
<gfrog> happyaron: 测的哪里？
<onlylove> gfrog: 不喜欢东热啊？一本道？空天使？
<gfrog> huntxu: 帅胡
<happyaron> gfrog: 台式机
<happyaron> gfrog: 平时用的
<onlylove> happyaron: 土豪
<onlylove> happyaron: 500M的带宽
<happyaron> onlylove: 反正不是我出钱……
<gfrog> happyaron: 土壕
<huntxu> happyaron: 500M...
<imtxc> huntxu: 500M
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 新手求助！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459619 其实2年多前用过一次ubuntu，好久没用忘了很多。我的问题是这样的:我的硬盘里有很多资料。不能丢失。我不知道应该放在哪个目录分区下才不会在做系统的时候丢失。我希望想win下一样 ，放在d、e、f盘的资料在做系统以
<^k^>  ─> 后不会像c盘一样被格式化。 统计信息: 发表于 由 hefeiwuyue — 2014-05-15 14:18
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 新手安装求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459620 其实2年多前用过一次ubuntu，好久没用忘了很多。我的问题是这样的:我的硬盘里有很多资料。不能丢失。我不知道应该放在哪个目录分区下才不会在做系统的时候丢失。我希望像win下一样 ，放在d、e、f盘的资料在做
<^k^>  ─> 系统以后不会像c盘一样被格式化。 统计信息: 发表于 由 hefeiwuyue — 2014-05-15 14:20
<eexp> onlylove: 最近都没大水管了。你来当当？
<onlylove> eexp: 你找aron
<onlylove> eexp: 500M呢
<eexp> 哈皮不搞bt的
<onlylove> eexp: 我这边网络还不如vmware那边
<eexp> 额
<onlylove> eexp: 下载巨慢
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 关于系统默认的ibus输入法的请教 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459623 我想用ibus输入“百度”和“截图”，打出的是这个玩意，这个源挺让人不爽的，系统自带的是汉语（pinyin）。。。 怎么改呢。。。系统是ubuntu 14.04。。。。 看来还是我大中华的搜狗好啊！
<^k^>  ─> 1.png2.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 寒翎黙羽 — 2014-05-15 14:29
<gebjgd> Harris, 面包店還有wlan
<Harris> ?
<gebjgd> ~harrishe@mail.andersen-bakery.com
<gebjgd> Harris, 面包房的會計？
<Harris> ?
<Harris> 不懂？
<gebjgd> Harris, 你的郵件 哪裏來的
<gebjgd> Harris, email 地址
<Harris> 公司的
<gebjgd> Harris, 果然是面包房的員工
<Harris> 做面包的
<Harris> 不过这个email地址不对啊
<gebjgd> Harris, 來2份炒肝兒
<Harris> harris.he@andersen-bakery.com
<Harris> 对不起，只有各种面包
<gebjgd> Harris, 不信
<gebjgd> Harris, 來2碗餛飩
<Harris> 别浪费，一碗一碗的要，好不？
<gebjgd> Harris, 你一定很胖
<gebjgd> Harris, 家裏人口多
<Harris> 只有一点
 * nyfair ubuntu社区都是群小学生，打嘴炮就只会人身攻击，一会儿说我蛋疼，一会儿又咒我语文老师
<gebjgd> Harris, 別一點了  去米國的時候看到面包房的那幫胖子
<wzssyqa> nyfair: 你语文老师一定做错了点什么
<gebjgd> Harris, 你不胖都不正常
<adam8157> nyfair: 牛牛
<nyfair> wzssyqa: 我好歹也是国内top3大学的，这语文老师能咒那我朝真心没有像样的语文老师了
<nyfair> 麻蛋我魔都高中的文言文竞赛还拿过一等奖
<zenNamaste> nyfair: 牛牛, 我们相信你
<zenNamaste> nyfair: 我们也支持你
<adam8157> nyfair: top3千万别说, 因为第三名有五六所呢 牛牛
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Linux内核3.14.4正式发布 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459628 来源：驱动之家 Greg Kroah-Hartman今天宣布了Linux Kernel 3.14第4个维护版本发布，该版本也带来了不少更新和修复，用户现在即可免费下载。 尽管没有上一版本更新幅度大，但该版本也带来了不少更新和修复，包括
<^k^>  ─> 各种驱动程序的更新域修复、架构更新以及其他一些变化。 Linux官方建议已升级至3.14内核的用户都尽快升级至最新版。 与此同时，Linux官 …
<nyfair> adam8157: 哈哈哈哈哈
<zenNamaste> adam8157: lol~ 怎么排的?
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 第一蓝翔无争议, 第二清华, 然后剩下一堆第三?
<adam8157> zenNamaste: .......
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 有什么错嘛???
<nyfair> zenNamaste: 高见
<zenNamaste> nyfair: :-)
<gebjgd> nyfair, 副蛋？
<zenNamaste> 浙大?
 * zenNamaste <- 石河子大学 民族融合专业
<nyfair> 现在我左右两边都是浙大的
<knownbad> gebjgd: 欺负胖子？   小心胖女儿。
<adam8157> nyfair: 牛牛
<zenNamaste> nyfair: 那你是上交的了
 * zenNamaste 现在在我旁边的, 一个西游, 一个北邮
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 我左边空椅子 右边墙
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 墙真可怜
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我很害怕
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 我司没什么好学校出身的, 烂校的不少
<knownbad> 那得看你小时候有没带着运动。
<gebjgd> 爛校畢業的路過
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我女兒本來就瘦
<knownbad> 从没毕业的路过。
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 调查：地区收入越高Android占有率越低 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459632 来源：网易科技 来自Facebook的数据显示，按地区划分Android的活跃用户数与当地的居民收入成反比，越富裕地区iOS的占有率越高。在这份图表中美国富人区Greenwich Connecticut的iOS用户明显高于Android用
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 赞.
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 靠你撑门面了
<knownbad> 我以前也很瘦的。
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 别...
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 我石河子大学, 多民族专业的
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 主修课程, 多民族大一统
<gebjgd> zenNamaste, 雜交水稻？
<adam8157> zenNamaste: "论如何搭讪维族妹子"
<roylez> adam8157: 渣蛋
<adam8157> roylez: 傻乐
<roylez> adam8157: 笨蛋
<adam8157> roylez: 傻乐
<roylez> adam8157: 基蛋
<adam8157> roylez: 傻乐
<adam8157> roylez: 还不出去渡我
<roylez> adam8157: 基基下蛋蛋
<gebjgd> knownbad, 去了米國你還能瘦  我才不信
<roylez> adam8157: 你不是等着facebook的员工移民计划么？
<adam8157> roylez: 有这事儿?
<zenNamaste> adam8157: http://baike.baidu.com/view/21117.htm?fr=aladdin
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ 石河子大学_百度百科
<knownbad> 最轻时56公斤。
<roylez> adam8157: 是啊，全体员工发绿卡
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 别, 您是正经萝莉控大学的
 * zenNamaste 主修课程: 新疆人畜共患病研究
<zenNamaste> adam8157: ...
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 但是我喜欢姐, 怎么破?
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 有辱师门啊
<zenNamaste> adam8157: ╮(╯▽╰)╭
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 蛋疼的tilt http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459635 fx 的工具->web开发者->开发者工具栏 输入 tilt open 统计信息: 发表于 由 eexpress — 2014-05-15 14:46
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 我去自裁
<gebjgd> knownbad, 想念美國的urban hibachi
<adam8157> zenNamaste: luojie
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 今天有人让我去做后端...
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 从0学起
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 谁是前端....
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 不知道
<knownbad> http://www.yelp.com/biz/urban-hibachi-orlando
<zenNamaste> lpy: 在不在?
<lpy> zenNamaste: 嗯
<knownbad> 这个到处都有吧？
<lpy> zenNamaste:  ...
<lpy> zenNamaste: 突然看到了上下文。。。
<knownbad> 洗澡去。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 沒有
<lpy> zenNamaste: =_=
<eexp> zenNamaste: 看到你说要自宫？
<zenNamaste> eexp: 你先~
<eexp> 你不是自己说的嘛
<zenNamaste> eexp: 我没说呀
<adam8157> eexp: 语文老师身体还好么?
<eexp> zenNamaste	adam8157: 我去自宫
<adam8157> eexp: 渣e
<gfrog> eexp: 神乃要自宫？
<perr> 我用Fedora了>_<
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕
<adam8157> gfrog: 乖
<adam8157> perr: 乖
<gfrog> happyaron: 壕
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 你要去自宫?
<gebjgd> perr, 墮落
<zenNamaste> ee说的呀
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 你语文老师身体还好么? 冒号没见着?
<zenNamaste> adam8157: "xxx: 你好"  不是代表xxx说了"你好"嘛?
<eexp> adam8157: 破蛋，最近可健康？
<perr> Debian的驱动没跟上。我是被逼的
<gebjgd> perr, backports
<eexp> 有妹子找你没。 adam8157
<zenNamaste> adam8157: device-mapper玩过没?
<adam8157> eexp: 干啥?
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 一直在用啊
<eexp> 担心你的身心健康嘛。
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 怎么resize一个device-mapper上的分区啊?
<zenNamaste> adam8157: resize2fs /dev/mapper/rhel_storageqe--04-home 60G  这个不行呀
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 我找不到真正的分区在哪里
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 这是resize文件系统, 又不是resize分区
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 哦, 就是要resize文件系统
<eexp> roylez: 看图，这样思路清晰吧。 http://imagebin.org/310896
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 上面那个为啥不行
<zenNamaste> huntxu:  Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/mapper/rhel_storageqe--04-home
<zenNamaste> Couldn't find valid filesystem superblock.
<adam8157> eexp: 不影响身体健康啊
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 能破?
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 不能
<zenNamaste> eexp: Reported Attack Page!
<roylez> eexp: opera没啥好喷的
<eexp> happyaron: 你咋不带 adam8157 出来玩。一个人自己找妹子。
<zenNamaste> eexp: This web page at imagebin.org has been reported as an attack page and has been blocked based on your security preferences.
<alvin_rxg> Title: Imagebin - A place to slap up your images. (@ imagebin.org)
<eexp> roylez: 你高度近视了。
<eexp> zenNamaste: 忽略嘛。
<eexp> 反举报
<zenNamaste> eexp: 这网站怎么会被block...
<eexp> 估计被zf举报了？
<eexp> mozilla该死，这也敢管。
<perr> gebjgd，折腾不容易。刚调好。
<eexp> 爱情陷阱
<eexp> 作词：潘源良 作曲：芹泽广明
<eexp> 演唱：谭咏麟
<mlockall> 有在玩docker的不
<eexp> 屏幕本来就矮，还dock
<gfrog> eexp: 渣神
<adam8157> eexp: 渣e
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<eexp> 基蛙，nnnnd
<eexp> 完蛋了。基蛙和蛋蛋同步了。同步攻击。
<eexp> 基蛋
<huntxu> roylez: 内蒙和山西救媒，怎么看
<mlockall> docker.io - Linux container runtime
<mlockall> 不是dock，-_-!
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Homepage - Docker: the Linux container engine (@ docker.io)
<eexp> 英国一项研究显示：在玩游戏时，骂脏话绝对有益身心，而且游戏也会玩得更好。这个研究还说：“字眼越脏越有效”。
<onlylove> zenNamaste: ff解释说，它用的google的blacklist
<zenNamaste> onlylove: o .
<zenNamaste> eexp: docker...
<zenNamaste> eexp: http://baike.baidu.com/view/11854949.htm?fr=aladdin
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ Docker_百度百科
<eexp> ？ docker不就是dock?
<eexp> 和我玩文字游戏么
<mlockall> 玩蛋去吧
<adam8157> 谁送我个耳机
<huntxu> adam8157: nexus 4那个坏的要不
<eexp> roylez: http://imagebin.org/310897
<adam8157> huntxu: 坏了的?
<huntxu> adam8157: 坏了的nexus S，耳机是好的
<adam8157> huntxu: 有mic没? 送我吧!
<huntxu> adam8157: 有啊，就普通手机的耳机，有没有mic的吗？
<adam8157> huntxu: 穷人没用过..
<huntxu> adam8157: ...快递费都20了
<huntxu> adam8157: 地铁口买个吧
<adam8157> huntxu: 555
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 感觉ubuntu好不稳定啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459636 安装了好几次ubuntu，每次都是以系统坏掉告终，每次都是不知道怎么就出新了问题，按照网上的方法解决总是出错，然后重装。好麻烦啊。唉，有什么办法解决这种问题不？ 有么有备份的方法，当坏了之后可以
<^k^>  ─> 恢复什么的？ 或者，有没有看了什么书，或者学习什么知识之后可以避免系统出现问题，或者解决问题 统计信息: 发表于 由 loujiaye — 201 …
<huntxu> roylez: 老头博客分析了开印之外的另一种可能
<eexp> http://img5.cache.netease.com/2008/2014/5/15/201405150858267c1ab.jpg
<wzssyqa> tenzu: 拜疼叔
<wzssyqa> eexp: 好
<gfrog> tenzu: 叫兽
<eexp> wzssyqa: 好久没出来了
<wzssyqa> eexp: 再研制深潜器
<wzssyqa> ten
<eexp> 。。。打捞马航飞机？ lol
<wzssyqa> tenzu: 求叫兽指导
<wzssyqa> eexp: 求ee指导
<eexp> 叫兽可以派2个妹子同你下潜。
<wzssyqa> eexp: 伸手
<eexp> tenzu: 赶紧出来应答。顺便派2个过来。
<wzssyqa> eexp: 正在精挑细选？
<eexp> 估计在给女王捶腿。没空
<tenzu> 各种yooooooo
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39542
<^k^> ⇪ t: Solidot | Mozilla与Adobe合作开发闭源的DRM，FSF深感失望
<wzssyqa> tenzu: 爆发了？
<tenzu> wzssyqa: 拜袜子
<tenzu> wzssyqa: 刚才给黄阿玛买手机去了
<wzssyqa> tenzu: 上图
<adam8157> tenzu: 求华为P7 移动4G
<gfrog> adam8157: 今天联通10羊抢1G流量卡，你咋不去？
<wzssyqa> adam8157: 木有移动4G手机，每月眼看1G流量白白溜走
<gfrog> adam8157: 买个路由齐活
<adam8157> gfrog: 我又没有斗哥的号儿
<tenzu> wzssyqa: 某东上买的荣耀3C
<adam8157> gfrog: 不, 我手机该换了
<gfrog> adam8157: 流量卡，不是流量包，擦
<tenzu> adam8157: 你给我买?
<gfrog> adam8157: 看吧，当时就让你别买moto，到了2年没？
<adam8157> gfrog: 穷人才有选择恐惧症, 没办法
<adam8157> tenzu: =,=
<gfrog> adam8157: ……
<gfrog> adam8157: 学 freeflying 壕换huawei，一年换一部
<tenzu> 我等着爱疯6
<onlylove> 你们……一群壕在哭穷！
<adam8157> gfrog: 而且我是准备坚持到两年换得, 选择恐惧症啊
<onlylove> adam8157: 跟chiphell的人学，纠结买哪个？都买，比较下
<onlylove> adam8157: 你这种一小时20w的壕，小意思
<roylez> gfrog: 赞
<roylez> gfrog: 我也是这个思路
<gfrog> adam8157: 恐惧毛线？
<gfrog> roylez: huawei一年一换么？
<adam8157> gfrog: 对价格恐惧
<huntxu> tenzu: 叫兽，你娃什么时候出来
<gfrog> roylez: 早之前我就准备按这个思路买本子，一年一个神船，每年当二手卖了还能换几百块
<eexp> firefox 打不开 swf 了。为什么这么破
<roylez> gfrog: 1000块的一年一换，跟买iphone比比看？
<tenzu> huntxu: 已经10个月了啊
<gfrog> roylez: 当然爽的程度还是比不上iphone的，1000块的爪机基本只能打打电话
<tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁!
<huntxu> tenzu: 。。。我还以为在胎里
<tenzu> roylez: 我刚刚给黄阿玛买了荣耀3C...
<huntxu> tenzu: 哪吒
<adam8157> huntxu: 又不是哪吒
<adam8157> ...
<tenzu> huntxu: ä½ ...
<huntxu> tenzu: 你又不姓李
<huntxu> adam8157: 你有危险
<huntxu> lol
<gfrog> adam8157: huawei还有毛恐惧价格的，也就1k羊，对乃还不是洒洒水嘛，卖个人够换好几年手机了。
<gfrog> adam8157: 难道你大名叫 李净？ cc huntxu
<zenNamaste> 李靖
<huntxu> gfrog: 小名李阿蛋
<tenzu> huntxu: 阿当的娃才是哪吒
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 李靖那是举塔那个， adam8157 举的啥？
<huntxu> gfrog: 举内核源码树
<adam8157> 你们呐 真闲
<zenNamaste> gfrog: http://baike.baidu.com/picture/17754/5454727/0/8d5494eef01f3a29db457fad9825bc315d607cc0?fr=lemma&ct=single#aid=0&pic=8d5494eef01f3a29db457fad9825bc315d607cc0
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ 鸡蛋图片_百度百科
<huntxu> 我觉得淡淡在内核界已经是天王了
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 第四张
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 弄得我也想拿杯醋来试试
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 来
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 退而结网
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 刚搬家，家里还没醋
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 超市, 买.
<huntxu> tenzu: 你买mpb retina了？
<tenzu> huntxu: 项目里的,我拿来用
<huntxu> tenzu: 项目完了就是你的
<huntxu> tenzu: 下次是不是直接申请mac pro了。。。
<tenzu> huntxu: 有这个想法
<huntxu> happyaron: ^ 看来你的500M也不算什么
<huntxu> 壕外有壕
<zenNamaste> tenzu: 求带我入项目
<gfrog> happyaron <- 真壕
<gfrog> tenzu <- 真壕
<wzssyqa> 顶ls
<wzssyqa> gfrog: <- 真壕，
<wzssyqa> 顶ls
<gfrog> wzssyqa: 我是屌丝，壕毛线
<huntxu> wzssyqa: 自顶可耻
<tenzu> 项目好难申请, 而且买电脑手续好麻烦
<zenNamaste> lpy: 你用 key snail嘛?
<lpy> 啥东西。。。
<onlylove> snail，蜗牛？
<lpy> 关键蜗牛？
<lpy> 钥匙蜗牛？
<zenNamaste> lpy: 一个插件
<zenNamaste> lpy: fx的
<lpy> 有这东西？
<lpy> 我。。为什么。。。找不到
<onlylove> 做什么用的
<zenNamaste> lpy: https://github.com/mooz/keysnail
<^k^> ⇪ t: mooz/keysnail · GitHub
<lpy> 咦
<lpy> 跟
<lpy> fireemacs 有什么区别？
<qian> 能看到我打的字么？
<zenNamaste> lpy: 好用百倍.
<zenNamaste> lpy: 我用了一年多了
<lpy> 好用百倍用了一年多！现在才说！
<zenNamaste> lpy: 刚迁移自己的文件的时候发现的
<lpy> =_=
<lpy> 迁移。。
<lpy> 你要换笔电了么
<zenNamaste> lpy: https://github.com/mooz/keysnail/issues/20   <-- 看到没 , 好多人给这个插件写扩展
<^k^> ⇪ t: How to refocus / close and reopen prompt · Issue #20 · mooz/keysnail · GitHub
<zenNamaste> lpy: 很流行的
<happyaron> huntxu: 是啊，毛都不算
<happyaron> gfrog <- 真壕
<gfrog> happyaron: 毛
<happyaron> tenzu: 不要呻吟了，mbp顶配还想怎么的
<happyaron> tenzu: 不是还一工作站么
<happyaron> eexp: eexpress 到底哪个是真身？
<lpy> 很赞的样子
<happyaron> 啦啦啦QA给拍回来了。
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 赞
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 妹的
<tenzu> happyaron: workstation明早送,本来约的今天
 * gfrog 困
<happyaron> tenzu: 好样的
<happyaron> tenzu: <- 真壕
<lpy> zenNamaste: 还不错
<tenzu> happyaron: 然后我就不能买电脑了, 嗯嗯
<happyaron> tenzu: 没事，下次有机会你还可以买
<zenNamaste> lpy: 当然赞了
<zenNamaste> lpy: https://github.com/mooz/keysnail/issues/20
<tenzu> happyaron: 那得若干年以后申请到新项目的时候
<happyaron> tenzu: 祝你一年一打项目
<lpy> zenNamaste: 怎么？
<tenzu> happyaron: 我要是一年一打项目, 就招你来做project officer
<zenNamaste> lpy: 给你看看而已
<happyaron> tenzu: 赞
<imtxc> 你们把当当黑跑了？
<imtxc> 算了，看不完了
<tenzu> 你们把阿当怎么了?
<happyaron> 当当抗黑能力不行。
<happyaron> 慢慢锻炼吧。
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 搜狗拼音有更新到最新词库的版本了
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 不过今天不发。
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 赞.
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 不发也赞
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 当当要的那个“面基”貌似有了。
<happyaron> lol
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 恩, 我这里现在没有
<gfrog> happyaron: 壕去马尔他球带邮票
<^k^> 新 Wubi安装讨论 • 新手求助！wubi 安装14.04后没有反应，开机没有启动项 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459638 我在官网上下载的ubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.iso，然后解压wubi.exe，放在一个文件夹里，断网，双击wubi.exe安装，然后，就没有然后了，没有什么提示重启，再开机也没有什么Ubuntu选项，
<^k^>  ─> 请问下大家是哪里出问题了，谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wangwei881021 — 2014-05-15 16:08
<gfrog> tenzu_: 叫兽尾巴
<tenzu_> 果然掉了
<tenzu_> 某高校pppoe真是烂出翔了
<huntxu> happyaron: zenNamaste ubuntu上jdk的环境装那个能直接解决
<happyaron> gfrog: 哦
<happyaron> huntxu: 装啥
<gfrog> huntxu: 这种事你竟然不问我？ https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/java
<^k^> gfrog: ⇪ Launchpad
<huntxu> gfrog: 不要launchpad，源里装哪个包就能全解决
<huntxu> happyaron: 不知道啊，问你要装哪个啊，deb不是最喜欢把包拆散的吗
<gfrog> huntxu: 只有这个。 Openjdk是坨翔
<onlylove> 擦！SB了，把人共享的文件给删了！
<gfrog> huntxu: 如果你非要openjdk的话，那就是 default-jre 和 default-jdk
<huntxu> gfrog: :|
<huntxu> gfrog: happyaron 貌似不用了，我sudo apt-get install maven，应该把jre和jdk给我装上了
<gfrog> huntxu: 看起来似乎是好牛逼个软件……
<onlylove> 再也不乱开共享目录了……一不小心当成本机文件了
<gfrog> onlylove: ro模式挂载撒
<onlylove> gfrog: 尼玛，windows啊
 * gfrog 见过把共享nfs挂载在/tmp的魂淡……
<gfrog> onlylove: 设只读撒
<onlylove> gfrog: 一个可以网上下的东西，没事，重新下个扔回去
<onlylove> gfrog: 这些人都喜欢啥装机启动U盘……
<onlylove> gfrog: 我刚还纳闷，我啥时候下过这东西，然后删掉才发现是网络共享的
<huntxu> onlylove: 哈哈哈哈哈哈哈
<huntxu> 喜闻乐见
<onlylove> gfrog: 我这种懒人，直接把windows的安装文件丢优盘里，装系统直接插上用
<onlylove> huntxu: 没啥，那文件夹，名叫tempshare
<huntxu> 叫temp都给删掉
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 哪位朋友能告诉下。。。怎么自学linux编程 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459639 我是名大一的学生 我想学点真正的东西学校讲了一个学期才讲了点C我觉得碉堡了。。。我已经自学了C 汇编 数据结构 微机原理（会用单片机）数电 模电 学前面这些东西时是挺难的。。最
<huntxu> 这很正常
<gfrog> huntxu: 其实人家temp是template的缩写。 lol
<gfrog> huntxu: 都删掉你就惨了，lol
<huntxu> gfrog: 乱缩写的错
<onlylove> 说起来，我好像没有pe盘了
 * jiero 摸摸 onlylove
<onlylove> 考虑往优盘上搞个syslinux或者grub4dos，多启动下……
<onlylove> jiero: 又乱摸，摸小姑娘去
<jiero> onlylove: 小姑娘让也不去。多麻烦。
<onlylove> 快来看啊，小姑娘让摸jiero都不去！
<jiero> onlylove: 。
<onlylove> jiero: 你这样容易让人怀疑你的性取向
<zenNamaste> lpy: C-s 搜索实在是太赞了, 刚才没安装keysnial的时候, C-s会蹦出保存, 简直就是反人类!
<jiero> onlylove:  我的取向是。感兴趣的。
<happyaron> huntxu: 恭喜
<lpy> zenNamaste: lol~
<October21> jiero: ä¹±
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 搜索不是c+f么
<lpy> 小米出了 ipad5c 。。。
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 我的习惯是C-s
<zenNamaste> lpy: ipad
<zenNamaste> lpy: link
<lpy> zenNamaste: ipad 5c
<jiero> lpy:   小pad5c？
<lpy> http://www.igeek.com.cn/article-5147-1.htmlhttp://t.cn/RvPcZpe
<^k^> lpy: ⇪ 【视频】1499元小米平板发布 TegraK1处理器+8寸2K屏-爱极客 iGeek.com.cn - Powered by Discuz!
<lpy> 长得像 ipad。。。然后是 塑料的。。。
<jiero> lpy: 不叫小米么。肯定是 小板子c
<lpy> 所以说 ipad 5c。。。
<lpy> 哦也不能说像= =
<zenNamaste> lpy: 哦. 挺好.
<zenNamaste> lpy: 可以给老妈买一个, 看电视剧用
<sennn> 大家好 ^_^
<lpy> zenNamaste: ipad mini 呀
<zenNamaste> lpy: 考虑到价格, 比ipad mini值得入手躲了
<zenNamaste> 多了
<zenNamaste> lpy: android的应用也好
<lpy> 百通。。。
<lpy> 我的百通账户突然多了一个东西。。。
<lpy> 完全不知道怎么回事。。。
<lpy> http://www.buytong.cn/
<^k^> lpy: ⇪ 百通物流网-海购 海淘 转运 华人快递 华人转运 EBAY 亚马逊 AMAZON购物 全球购
<lpy> zenNamaste: ^^^ 百通是这个地址？
<zenNamaste> lpy: 好像是?
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 挺好
<zenNamaste> imtxc: ue900 声音乖乖的
<imtxc> zenNamaste: . 乖还不好
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 怪怪的...
 * zenNamaste 小乖每天吃巨多, 实在是养不起了
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • parted 4k 对齐的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459640 我新买的一个移动硬盘，采用GPT分区，前面0-33的扇区被GPT保留了，空闲空间从第34扇区开始，为了保证4k对齐，我想从第40扇区开始创建一个分区给 grub 用，但是执行 Code: mkpart primary 40s 2MiB parted 却警告没有对齐，
<lpy> zenNamaste: 送我！
<zenNamaste> lpy: 你说小乖?
<lpy> zenNamaste: 嗯
<zenNamaste> lpy: 自己逮去
<lpy> zenNamaste: 我擦。。。去哪逮。。。
<lpy> 田里么
<October21> lpy: 流浪猫猫
<zenNamaste> lpy: 中心湖
<zenNamaste> lpy: 水草肥美, 可能会有刺猬吧
<zenNamaste> lpy: 野生刺猬动作挺快的. 从小就家养的, 动作迟缓
<lpy> zenNamaste: lol~ 你那只快？
<zenNamaste> lpy: 迟缓
<zenNamaste> lpy: 有视频, 看不看?
<zenNamaste> lpy: 不过是吃东西的
<zenNamaste> lpy: 来回溜达那个没上传
<lpy> zenNamaste: ........
<zenNamaste> lpy: 看到没?
<lpy> msg
<jiero> zenNamaste: 赶快送 l5e 一件软猬甲
<zenNamaste> .. .. 我没有呀
<jiero> zenNamaste:  用小呆子 小乖做一件 :)
<jiero> evil
<nyfair> 你今天买一台格力空调，明天打进你身体的子弹就 是你出钱制造的！ 你今天买一辆力帆摩托车，明天开进 河内的坦克就是你出钱赞助的！ 越南人一天不买中国 货，中国有上千公司破产！六个月不买，一半中国人下 岗！！一年不买，中国经济将面临瓦解！！！ 是越南人 就转啊！！！！不转下辈子还是越南人！！
<zenNamaste> jiero: .. .. ...
<jiero> ]:) 	
<tyrcra> 哟  谁懂机器人的
<nyfair> 呱呱懂
<tyrcra> 服务器上发现了个恶意脚本
<jiero>   	 	 		] : ) 	
<tyrcra> 通过IRC网络发动Flood
<tyrcra> 求助
<onlylove> nyfair: 怎么这么熟悉
<onlylove> nyfair: 突然想起这句话，把品牌改成日本的……
<jiero> nyfair onlylove 。。。
<jiero> nyfair:  你是男的吗？
<onlylove> tyrcra: 事情真多，发现了，就删掉
<ToaNii> tyrcra:是你的服务器变成肉鸡了是么？
<ToaNii> 删掉就完了
<ToaNii> 没啥其他能做的
<jiero> 虽然 nyfair是男是女我都不奇怪。
<tyrcra> 是啊 但我想通过IRC来反攻击他们的服务器啊
<adam8157> jiero: 不男不女的话呢?
<ToaNii> ....啥叫通过IRC反过来攻击...
<onlylove> tyrcra: 你有那能力么？先护好自己的菊花先
<ToaNii> 频道里发指令的那个机器也是个肉鸡
<onlylove> ToaNii: 以子之矛，攻子之盾
<jiero> adam8157:  :O 难道 nyfair 的目的是将这里的人同化？
<ToaNii> 黑客不会傻到自己加入到频道里的
<mlockall> 虽然不知道在说什么 ，但是感觉很厉害的样子
<tyrcra> 是么
<onlylove> jiero: 我们是微软，放弃挣扎，你会被同化的
<ToaNii> 卧槽？
<onlylove> aron今天不爽
<adam8157> 我今天也不爽
<ToaNii> 这个频道啥时候有不能讨论的东西了？
<adam8157> ToaNii: 一直都有啊
<onlylove> adam8157: 你打算等那人进来再踢下？
<adam8157> ToaNii: OP不爽的东西不能讨论
<huntxu> lol
<ToaNii> adam8157:哈哈，好吧
<onlylove> ToaNii: op每天都会有不爽的东西，所以来之前先看黄历
<ToaNii> ...
<JuncoJet> happyaron, 谁啊 干嘛t我
<ToaNii> JuncoJet:今天OP不爽
<ToaNii> 而且你又暴露了自己
<JuncoJet> ToaNii, = =
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 等你请吃饭啊
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39550
<onlylove> freeflying: 啥， zenNamaste请吃饭？什么时候，哪里？
<onlylove> 我刚刚要做啥来着……忘了……
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 等你请吃饭啊
<roylez> gfrog: iphone玩过一年之后也没啥可爽的。电子产品就这么长的生命周期
<roylez> adam8157: OO
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 等你请吃饭啊
<gfrog> roylez: 用2年压力不大吧？
<gfrog> roylez: 我的4S目前依然可以凑合用
<roylez> gfrog: 价格呢？
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<roylez> gfrog: 你多少钱买的？
<roylez> adam8157: OO
<gfrog> roylez: huawei×3
<adam8157> roylez: 你没有么? 这么羡慕
<gfrog> roylez: 忘了，合约机
<roylez> gfrog: 合约机电话费高
<adam8157> P7合约机还没出现
<gebjgd>  iphone 屏幕太小
<gfrog> roylez: 反正都要交话费撒
<gebjgd> 不爽
<gfrog> gebjgd: 再大兜里揣不下了
<JuncoJet> 不  iPhone主要核心太少
<JuncoJet> 现在蓝米什么的 8核的呢
 * adam8157 求个报销电话费可以薅羊毛买合约机的工作
<JuncoJet> 才多少 500块不到
<gebjgd> gfrog, 反正外衣口袋裏
<gebjgd> JuncoJet, 聯想k910
<gebjgd> JuncoJet, 我正在用  雙卡
<gfrog> gebjgd: 么得外衣，只有T加大裤衩
<yunfan> roylez: 不爽送我吧 最近正想研究改进下公司的ios sdk
<adam8157> gfrog: 放裆里
<gebjgd> gfrog, 歐洲苦寒 必須有外衣啊
<JuncoJet> gebjgd, 我在用2s
<roylez> yunfan: 我没有iphone啊
<gebjgd> JuncoJet, 2s是什麼
<JuncoJet> gebjgd, 小米2s
<gfrog> gebjgd: 土壕
<gfrog> adam8157: 你裆里好空旷
<adam8157> gfrog: 我不行的
<gebjgd> JuncoJet, 不愛小米
<gebjgd> JuncoJet, 買不到的品牌就是不存在
<gfrog> adam8157: 我也不行，所以得弄个小手机放兜里
<yunfan> roylez: ipad itouch也行
<JuncoJet> gebjgd, 因为能支持OTG  接USBHUB 插键盘鼠标，U盘妥妥的
<roylez> yunfan: 没有
<gebjgd> JuncoJet, 聯想的隨便支持
<gebjgd> JuncoJet, p770 p780 k910
<gebjgd> JuncoJet, 天天otg 插優盤
<JuncoJet> gebjgd, 联想去店里 店里人竟然不知道什么OTG
<gebjgd> JuncoJet, 直接京東買
<JuncoJet> gebjgd, 换了个VIVO柜台  能支持OTG但是手机太大了  然后就买了个米2
<gebjgd> JuncoJet, 必須大  k910 fullhd
<zenNamaste> adam8157: freeflying: gfrog: 已死, 勿念
<gebjgd> JuncoJet, 不大怎麼看 fullhd電影 5.5寸屏幕
<JuncoJet> gebjgd, 手机用来发微博的啊 其他又没用
<JuncoJet> gebjgd, 天天对着电脑谁会去用手机看电影
<zenNamaste> JuncoJet: 我会.
<zenNamaste> JuncoJet: 地铁里
<adam8157> 我不会, 因为不坐地铁
<gebjgd> JuncoJet, 等你有了孩子  天天需要看孩子 你就知道你不可能有太多時間對着電腦  你就學會用手機看電影了
<gebjgd> JuncoJet, 微薄 那東西能上麼  天天河蟹的玩意
<gebjgd> JuncoJet, 上面除了吃喝拉薩是合法的  別的都是不合法的
<JuncoJet> gebjgd, 腾讯的还好  渣浪早就不玩了
<happyaron> 啦啦啦下班
<gebjgd> JuncoJet, 騰訊的 更不能用
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 开除
<happyaron> 开啥？乱码了
<JuncoJet> happyaron, 你早下班5分钟 举报你
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 这么早下班
<happyaron> JuncoJet: 我wfh的，几点下班无所谓
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 嗯
<gfrog> happyaron: 来C社耍撒， zenNamaste 要请客
<zenNamaste> 你们哪天要吃? 我请假
<adam8157> happyaron: 来C社耍撒， zenNamaste 要请客
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 是嘛是嘛
<zenNamaste> 来帽帽吧, 我请吃风波庄
<zenNamaste> happyaron: ^^
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 太吵
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 太便宜
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 别的, 请不起呀
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 苏浙汇吧。 安静
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 表酱紫
<happyaron> 晚上有约了
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 那我得刷一年盘子
<adam8157> happyaron: yoooooooo
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 俏江南
<zenNamaste> happyaron: yooooo
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 还没吃过呢
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 中午自助88
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 两年盘子
<happyaron> adam8157 zenNamaste yoooo嘛。。。
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 你算算, 我刷多少盘子能出得起88
<gfrog> happyaron: yoooo
<happyaron> gfrog: ......
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 壕莫装。
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 壕莫装
<jiero> 哇。 chatzilla chatzilla windows 下窗口控件的操作竟然和linux下有点一样
<macint0sh> ^k^:
<yunfan> roylez: 没有去买一台
<jiero> 哦。我用的不是 chatzilla。是pidgin。。。难怪。。。
<^k^> macint0sh,
<gebjgd> gfrog, 你們真是壕  蘇浙匯
<jiero> zenNamaste:  刷盘子去西餐厅刷。
<zenNamaste> jiero: 哎
<gfrog> gebjgd: 中午自助88
<jiero> zenNamaste: 一晚上就够 $70
<gebjgd> gfrog, 我擦  至
<nyfair> 哈哈，那sb掉坑了，被引到我的专业领域来扯
<onlylove> happyaron: 你几点上班，我这边8点半到9点，我一直不知道下班时间
<gebjgd> gfrog, 點菜很貴的
 * gfrog 妈蛋，当时被宰水木锦堂啊。
<gfrog> gebjgd: 中午自助88
<jiero> nyfair: 。。。小孩子。。。
<nyfair> 他要继续说写网页我还真不会
<nyfair> 其实你看，我从来不黑google的搜索
<onlylove> nyfair: ubuntu那个口水帖？
<jiero> onlylove:  那是 nyfair的玩闹贴。她的乐趣
<happyaron> onlylove: 我今天11点上的
<onlylove> jiero: 那些人准备不充分就跑进去
<onlylove> jiero: 没强有力的论据
<nyfair> 话说这家伙我人肉了下，他在度娘单反吧装逼被拆穿然后跟人对喷被禁言了，估计对度娘怀恨在心
<onlylove> happyaron: 我这边打卡……我无论如何不能11点上
<jiero> onlylove:  nyfair就是逗她们玩的。。。 nyfair分明是做好准备去刷。
<onlylove> jiero: 但是他们没准备好
<^k^> 新 Kubuntu • 紧急求助kdm登陆界面问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459641 切换到kdm后默认用户名没有了，无论如何登不上去 统计信息: 发表于 由 jiyimo — 2014-05-15 17:20
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
<happyaron> onlylove: 我现在连老板都没有
<onlylove> happyaron: 其实我郁闷的是，这边没零食
<jiero> onlylove:  要不要二手 雷蛇 炼狱蝰蛇， ￥70。
<onlylove> happyaron: vmware那边不爽了去pantry狠吃一顿
<happyaron> onlylove: ...
<onlylove> jiero: 没钱
<happyaron> onlylove: 我这没有免费零食
<onlylove> happyaron: canonical没有？
<gfrog> onlylove: 来C社撒，郁闷了去pantry喝啤酒
<onlylove> happyaron: 真小气
<happyaron> onlylove: 有啤酒吧
<happyaron> onlylove: 有水果吧
<onlylove> gfrog: 我不喝啤酒，不是不想，是再喝就进医院了
<happyaron> onlylove: 零食好像只有饼干的样子？
<onlylove> happyaron: 哦，那也比我这边什么没有强
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 关于这篇文章的困惑 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459642 http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/201 ... rformance/ Quote: 1. Check out if you have an SSD: cat /sys/block/sda/queue/rotational If you got 0 it’s a SSD. If the output was 1 it’s a HDD. 我的返回值是1，但我的ubuntu确确实实是装在ssd上面 Quote: 2. E
<^k^>  ─> ven if you have an SSD not all of them support TRIM. To find out if yours does run: sudo hdparm -I /dev/sda | grep "TRIM supported" If what you get back is this: Data Set Management …
<gfrog> happyaron: 饼干/糖
<happyaron> gfrog: o
 * gfrog 很怀念帽帽的芥末青豆 cc adam8157 zenNamaste 
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 使用dd命令备份系统失败，求助！！！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459643 我用sudo dd if=/dev/sda8 of=ghost.backup #我的ubuntu在逻辑分区sda8 然后进入livecd，再用 sudo dd if=ghost.backup of=/dev/sda1 #我想把系统备份到主分区的sda1 重启后在启动项中没有看到sda1的ubuntu系统的启动项
<^k^>  ─> ，还是只有sda8的ubuntu启动项。。。。 但是sda1可以看到容量变化，确实写入成功啦。。。 请问：这该如何是好！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 …
 * adam8157 妥妥的水木锦堂again
 * adam8157 受不了笨蛋啊!!!!!!!
<adam8157> zen怎么跑了笨蛋
<onlylove> adam8157: 你受不了哪个笨蛋？
<adam8157> onlylove: 不可说
<onlylove> adam8157: 你今天还有多久吃红色小药丸？
<adam8157> onlylove: 看心情
<onlylove> 突然想下去调戏前台妹子，说起来，自从离开TI，好久没和前台聊天了
<uewdl> ....
<gfrog> adam8157: 叫胖胖出来撸串撒
<adam8157> onlylove: 加油
<uewdl> 啥玩意
<adam8157> gfrog: 哥, 你真是我的哥, 能不能总是提前一分钟约我啊
<gfrog> adam8157: lol
<adam8157> 别总是
<uewdl> 怎么@别人 这个 IRC
<gfrog> adam8157: 难道你有约了？ lol
<uewdl> 哪个命令
<adam8157> gfrog: 明天有约, 你先前说晚上没事儿, 就把明天晚上的事儿挪到今天了
<October21> uewdl: 直接输入别人的nick
<gfrog> adam8157: lol
<gfrog> adam8157: 没事儿，我就说说
<uewdl> October21 cc
<gfrog> adam8157: 你找时间约胖胖撒
<uewdl> 。。。
<uewdl> 哈哈
<October21> uewdl: 我们的客户端会作出反应的
<adam8157> gfrog: .
 * gfrog 晚上去麦当当壕杯子吧
<uewdl> 骗我
<October21> uewdl: 刚才你已经成功了
<uewdl> 没有冒号
<October21> uewdl: 你回的话在我这里已经高亮了
<uewdl> October21 : 不可能
<October21> uewdl: 你tab补全nick
<uewdl> October21: ok 感谢
<October21> 就会有：或，
<October21> uewdl:  其实只要出现了nick就会有提示，冒号可有可无
<uewdl> 哦，我用了chrome的插件
<uewdl> 功能好像不太强
<onlylove> 按点下班 ~\(≧▽≦)/~啦啦啦
<October21> 一般客户端都是这样，但是插件就不好说了
<October21> 建议用完整功能的本地客户端，不会延时
<October21> uewdl: 这样体验好些
<uewdl> 恩
<uewdl> chenhaixiao,
<yunfan> 猎豹那个wifi一块钱包邮 不知道是不是限购
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu 14.04 无线网络不稳定 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459644 ubuntu 12 13 14 都有用过,目前是14.04,以前没出现过,或者是我自己没注意.最近是wifi老掉线,隔一会就掉了,但networkmanager显示连接状态,重新连接wifi又好了,但过不了多久又会是一样的. thinkpad x230, 麻烦
<^k^>  ─> 各位帮忙看看,这里先谢谢了! 以下是一些参数: sudo ifconfig -a eth0 Link encap:以太网 硬件地址 3c:97:0e:35:44:88 UP BROADCAST MULTICAST MTU:1500 跃点数:1 …
<imtxc> happyaron: yooooooo
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • pentadactyl如何复制文本内容 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459645 复制网页内容的方法： 1.i进入caret模式，用h，l可以在一行内前后移动光标，j,k可以在不同行间移动光标 2.按v进入可视化模式，移动光标，选择文字 3.按shift y复制文字 4.在需要粘贴的地方按p 完全不起作用！
<^k^>  ─> ！！！！跪求正确方法 就这问题，每次复制内容不得不用鼠标，肾疼阿。。。。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 noble_out — 2014-05-15 18:39
<qa_> NIHAO
<qa_> NIHAO
<Krishnamurti> 大家好
<^k^> Krishnamurti:点点点.  19:10
<qa_> i can't read the kanji rgiht now what's he saying ?
<qa_> did he ask you about the time
<qa_> also, do you guys still have tibet in your borders ?
<qa_> huh ?
<Krishnamurti> isn't it a chinese channel?
<qa_> no
<leavfin> qa_, nipon ?
<qa_> what ?
<Krishnamurti> qa_:no?
<October21> qa_: where are you from?
<leavfin> qa_,　nihon jin desuka ?
<October21> Krishnamurti: 你没看到这个频道的topic，吗？
<leavfin> October21, 估计是日本人走错了
<gebjgd> Krishnamurti, 本站主数据：上海市 上海师范大学
<October21> leavfin: 你用罗马音和他说了什么？
<leavfin> October21, 问他是不是日本人
<October21> leavfin: 嗯，了解
<gebjgd> leavfin, 贊
<October21> 他怎么说nihao？
<October21> 我还以为是来调戏 Krishnamurti 的
<Krishnamurti> 呵呵
<leavfin> October21, 简单中文应该会吧
<October21> leavfin: 我不了解日本人对汉语的了解
<gebjgd> October21, 誰說那個是日本了
<gebjgd> October21, 誰說那個是日本人了
<leavfin> gebjgd, 猜的
<Krishnamurti> gebjgd:你怎么知道我的地址
<gebjgd> leavfin, 猜錯了
<gebjgd> Krishnamurti, 爲什麼不知道
<Krishnamurti> 为什么呢?
<October21> gebjgd: 用的是罗马音，而且后来走了
<leavfin> gebjgd, 他用了kanji，而不是simplified chinese
<gebjgd> leavfin, kanji是什麼
<leavfin> gebjgd, 汉字
<October21> gebjgd: 汉字
<gebjgd> leavfin, October21 說什麼呢  看看log
<October21> 准确的说是日本人用的那些汉字
<October21> 吧？
<Krishnamurti> 你们都是干什么的
<leavfin> October21, 不知道韩语怎么说汉字
<October21> 我也不了解
<October21> Krishnamurti: 穷学生
<Krishnamurti> 是滴耶
<October21> Krishnamurti: 买不起win的linux用户
<Krishnamurti> 呵呵
<Krishnamurti> 一语中的
<gebjgd> Krishnamurti, 不用win的Linux用戶
<^k^> 新 屏幕抓图 • 我也来秀一下我的GNOME桌面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459646 040.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 young9988 — 2014-05-15 19:20
<Krishnamurti> 也是一语中的
<gebjgd> leavfin, 不是日本人
<gebjgd> leavfin, 會說中文的外國人多了
<gebjgd> leavfin, 日本人才不管這事呢
<leavfin> gebjgd, 不是，看片多了就……
<October21> gebjgd: 会说kanji的是老外？
<gebjgd> leavfin, 你應該看更好的  比如美劇
<gebjgd> October21, 什麼kanji 發來看看
<leavfin> gebjgd, 美剧不是撤了吗?
<October21> gebjgd: 那个词是日语中的
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • 有点小问题，每次打开文件管理器都显示全部文件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459648 有点小问题，每次打开文件管理器都显示全部文件，隐藏的文件全部显示，隐藏不了东西，保存不了设置，不一次重新打开还是这样。 041.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 young9988 — 2014-05-15
<^k^>  ─> 19:34
<Krishnamurti> tty终端显示中文是乱码,今天折腾了半天,搞到root可以显示中文,但普通用户还是显示乱码,这个怎么解决啊?
<leavfin> Krishnamurti, 用啥实现的中文
<gebjgd> leavfin, zhcon
<Krishnamurti> fbterm
<Krishnamurti> 我用的这个
<leavfin> Krishnamurti, fbterm应该普通用户就可以了
<Krishnamurti> 不行啊,我找了很多资料,反复折腾,还是不行
<October21> Krishnamurti: 什么发行版
<leavfin> Krishnamurti, locale是中文吗
<Krishnamurti> 是啊,utf8
<leavfin> Krishnamurti, 是zh_CN.UTF-8?
<leavfin> Krishnamurti, 还是en_US.UTF-8?
<Krishnamurti> zh_CN,恩,是的
<Krishnamurti> ubuntu14.04
<leavfin> Krishnamurti, 那tty不用fbterm,不乱码?
<Krishnamurti> 不用更加是乱码,用了之后才把root搞好了
<leavfin> Krishnamurti, ubuntu搞了root登录?有没试过普通用户
<leavfin> Krishnamurti, env=zh_CN.UTF-8 fbterm
<Krishnamurti> leavfin:不是,我是用普通用户登的,在启动fbterm时要sudo,如何就root好了,普通不行
<Krishnamurti> 然后不是如何
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • 用DiskGenius备份Ubuntu，一次大发现 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459650 找了好多时间，终于找到了备份Ubnutu的好东东。比GHOST还好用！！！ 1、启动到WinPE 2、打开DiskGenius 3、在分区上右击，备份到，就OK了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 young9988 — 2014-05-15 19:51
<leavfin> Krishnamurti, 试了一下，我这边普通用户,直接可用
<leavfin> Krishnamurti, 不是ubuntu
<Krishnamurti> leavfin: env=zh_CN.UTF-8 fbterm是要写进去吗
<leavfin> Krishnamurti, 写? 直接在tty运行
<Krishnamurti> leavfin:好,我试试
<happyaron> imtxc: ...
<Krishnamurti> leavfin:提示stdin isn't a interactive tty!额
<leavfin> Krishnamurti, 你是不是在gnome-terminal里打开fbterm?
<Krishnamurti> 不是,我就是在tty打开的
<leavfin> Krishnamurti, 那是不是已经开了fbterm?
<Krishnamurti> 恩,开了
<Krishnamurti> sbs要先关上?
<leavfin> Krishnamurti, env要在启动之前
<Krishnamurti> 好,再试试
<Krishnamurti> leavfin:普通用户不允许操作,要root权限,可是给他root权限后就直接成root可以了,普通用户还是不行
<leavfin> Krishnamurti, 不是可以用sudo吗?
<Krishnamurti> 是啊,就是用sudo之后,跳出来的就已经成了root,真是诡异
<leavfin> Krishnamurti, 你看看fbterm的属性 执行一下 ll /usr/bin/fbterm\
<leavfin> Krishnamurti,  ls -l /usr/bin/fbterm
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • 有没有可用的股票软件啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459653 不用wine、flash或virtualbox的，谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 feifei82 — 2014-05-15 20:12
<Krishnamurti> 所有者是root
<Krishnamurti> 要不要改一下所有者?
<leavfin> Krishnamurti,  不是 ,是不是  -rwxr-xr-x
<Krishnamurti> leavfin:我先前拷了一份到普通用户的家目录,也改过了所有者,难道那个不能用吗
<Krishnamurti> leavfin:恩,就是-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 104536  5月  1  2011 /usr/bin/fbterm*
<leavfin> Krishnamurti,  家目录没必要拷这种命令，你又不是编译
<Krishnamurti> 哦,功力不够不是太懂,我是照网上说的搞的
<leavfin> Krishnamurti, 教程害死人啊，
<Krishnamurti> leavfin:那现在接下来怎么办?
<Krishnamurti> 恩,以后要明辨是非了
<leavfin> Krishnamurti, 你按哪个教程来的，能看看吗?
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • cannot start Tightvncserver when booting http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459654 Debian on raspberry Pi I wanna start tightvncserver when booting, so I did: #sudo -i $vi /etc/rc.local editing add /usr/bin/tightvncserver before last line 'exit 0' but it didn't work, tightvncserver cannot start automatically at booting, Strangely, if I run $/etc
<^k^>  ─> /init.d/rc.local start after system boot tightvncserver can start Could anyone tell me how it comes? Regards, Michael 统计信息: 发表于 由 michael_618 — 2014-05-15 20:23
<Krishnamurti> leavfin:主要参考的是这个http://www.ubuntukylin.com/ukylin/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=8519&highlight=tty
<^k^> ⇪ t: 14.04版本让tty1～6显示中文 - 中文化问题专版 - Ubuntu Kylin技术论坛 - Powered by Discuz!
<leavfin> Krishnamurti, 没改什么啊
<Krishnamurti> 那它要sudo,我sudo之后就成了root,这个怎么解决呢
<leavfin> Krishnamurti, tty下 sudo env=zh_CN.UTF-8 fbterm 试试
<Krishnamurti> 进去直接就成了root用户
<leavfin> Krishnamurti, 能显示中文吗
<qian> cant  type
<qian> 能显示吗
<qian> 会乱码吗？
<Krishnamurti> 还是老样子,root能,普通用户不能额
<Krishnamurti> leavfin:哈哈,可以了,谢谢呀,非常感谢你
<leavfin> Krishnamurti, 那我也无能为力了，可能ubuntu就是把fbterm搞成root才能用
<Krishnamurti> leavfin:成功了,非常感谢你,这么耐心的回答新手的问题
<Krishnamurti> leavfin:我从root直接su成普通用户,就可以了
<gebjgd> 久经考验的，忠诚的国际宅男主义战士，中日良好关系的紧密纽带，伟大的下载家，播放家，快播同志，因众说周知的原因，于2014年5月15日与世长辞，享年8岁。快播同志的一生，是战斗的一生，是革命的一生，是为广大宅男屌丝最高理想而不懈努力的一生…他的离开是广大宅男重大的损失，值得我们深切缅怀...
<onlylove> gebjgd: 好像还有思路
<Krishnamurti> 这儿有电骡爱好者吗
<raspberryfan> 电驴不是被封了吗
<Krishnamurti> 是电骡
<raspberryfan> 不是ed2k协议 ?
<Krishnamurti> 恩,是啊
<Krishnamurti> 很多mod的
<leavfin> 现在用emule+百度云，看片基本不成问题
<Krishnamurti> leavfin:linux下不是amule吗
<leavfin> Krishnamurti, 对，打错了
<Krishnamurti> leavfin:你是怎么结合着用他们的
<Krishnamurti> 我感觉不是太喜欢用amule,还是比较喜欢原先win下的emule的mod
<leavfin> Krishnamurti, 先用amule搜索要看的片子，百度云可以用ek2k链接
<Krishnamurti> leavfin:百度云怎么链接ed2k?你是用的bcloud吗?
<leavfin> Krishnamurti, ek2k网络的服务器很难连接，主要用amule的kad搜索
<gebjgd> 愚公移山感动了玉皇大帝，派大力士把山移走了，虽然wifi信号是好了，可是，山下原本压着的一蛇精、一蝎子精被放了出来，幸好玉皇大帝给了愚公一颗七色葫芦子，种下以后，长出七个葫芦娃，葫芦娃打败妖精以后就隐居了，一天不知道哪的一外国公主突然出现，后来公主的后妈也来了，骗公主吃了一毒苹果，公主当时就死了，剩下的被乔
<leavfin> Krishnamurti,  bcloud用，web也可
<Krishnamurti> leavfin:恩,我怎么感觉用kad老是搜不到,用服务器还好吧
<leavfin> Krishnamurti, 你换过node吗?
<Krishnamurti> leacfin:什么node?
<leavfin> Krishnamurti, kad感觉比server容易找到资源
<Krishnamurti> leavfin:我的用户体验常常相反额
<leavfin> Krishnamurti,  http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kad
<^k^> ⇪ t: Kad網路 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<Krishnamurti> leavfin:这个kad我知道,但是不知道为什么老是搜不到
<leavfin> Krishnamurti, http://emulefans.com/news/plugin/kad-node/
<^k^> leavfin: ⇪ Kad节点文件 | eMule Fans 电骡爱好者
<leavfin> Krishnamurti, amule换个kad node 试试看
<Krishnamurti> leavfin:哦,节点文件要更新,是吧
<leavfin> Krishnamurti, amule默认的node几乎没什么用
<Krishnamurti> leavfin:懂了
<gebjgd> leavfin: 現在電驢都沒有下載鏈接了
<leavfin> gebjgd, 什么意思?
<October21> gebjgd: 他在墙外直接看了
<maplebeats> 啊，我受不 IRC这丑界面了
<maplebeats> 自己写一个去
<onlylove> maplebeats: 拜大神
<Krishnamurti> leavfin:节点文件怎么导入啊,我没找到额
<maplebeats> onlylove: IRC三个字母都不会写？
<maplebeats> 大神你妹呀
<onlylove> maplebeats: 你说的是写界面
<gebjgd> Irc界面臭麼
<gebjgd> 沒覺得
<leavfin> Krishnamurti, amule-》Network -》Kad -》Nodes -》粘贴 -》回车
<Krishnamurti> leavfin:是直接从链接地址导入哈,我还以为是把节点文件下载好了后导入呢
<leavfin> maplebeats, 文字界面，好看不是重点吧
<leavfin> Krishnamurti, 可以下载，放在~/.aMule/nodes.dat
<Krishnamurti> leavfin:好了
<caleb-> maplebeats: irc 丑不丑是 client 的问题吧
<leavfin> Krishnamurti, 重启amule试试
<ioio> test
<^k^> ioio:点点点.  21:52
<Krishnamurti> leavfin:amule+bcloud果然神搭配,佩服佩服
<MeaCu1pa> mldonkey...
<MeaCu1pa> 各大网站都挂了,骡子又有市场了
<Krishnamurti> 电骡爱好者喝彩
<MeaCu1pa> 用来搜,下载还是迅雷的事
<leeeee> ==
<leavfin> MeaCu1pa, 用thunder还是有吸血问题
<MeaCu1pa> leavfin: 迅雷离线啊
<MeaCu1pa> leavfin: 吸血?
 * MeaCu1pa 吸血是问题么? 吸血只是不和某些人玩一个团队而已
<MeaCu1pa> emule之类自己搞排名,手段不比吸血高尚多少
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 最先挂的不就是verycd么，那时候下好多MP3呢
<leavfin> MeaCu1pa, 离线还好，至少是已经吸完了的
<MeaCu1pa> onlylove: 我比较不爽的是昨天yyets挂了
<MeaCu1pa> leavfin: 有条件的奉献,和无条件的索取没区别
<MeaCu1pa> 很久没有自己去ed2k网络里搜了,不知现在如何,是不是被各地警察干的差不多了
<MeaCu1pa> 北欧\法国和俄罗斯不知道那些服务器如何了
<leavfin> MeaCu1pa, 索取都是有条件的，奉献附条件就是买卖了
<MeaCu1pa> leavfin: yes, 所以emule之类也没啥高尚的
<leavfin> MeaCu1pa, 没说什么高尚啊 emule也是等价交换的一种方式，比吸血略公平
<Krishnamurti> 高尚问题不是主要问题,主要问题是emule就是共享,迅雷是把公共资源变成私有的了
<Krishnamurti> 然后花钱买会员
<leavfin> 要是thunder把所有资源都离线了，然后免费分享，有谁会去管他吸血，感谢还来不及
<jiero> 靠。说着说着，感情又放开了。
<jiero> 再次揉捻儿时的玩具小猪。。。
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • fcitx ibus 面板图标都消失了，但使用正常，何故？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459655 14.04 ，fcitx+sogou ，ibus。 面板输入法图标都消失了，但切换，使用都正常，默认sogou。前段时间，都正常，这几天也没安装啥特别的软件。只是正常的upgrade。 22.png 统计信息:
<^k^>  ─> 发表于 由 ahwad — 2014-05-15 22:33
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  22:59
<onlylove> imtxc: 半夜你test毛线
<onlylove> jiero: 你和玩具小猪多大仇
<jiero> onlylove:  没有啊。我给它洗过4次澡了。
<jiero> onlylove: 这是第五次。
<jiero> onlylove:  怀旧果然是可怕的事情。难怪我从来不主动回忆。我在逃避
<onlylove> jiero: 不要逃避，逃是没用的
<jiero> onlylove: 面对也是没用的
<jiero> onlylove: 没有后悔
<jiero> onlylove: 只会导致畏惧。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 面对至少你还想解决问题
<jiero> onlylove:  那些问题是时间，不是可以解决的
<jiero> onlylove:  你消失的少年，是无法解决的。
<onlylove> jiero: 如果你坚持那么认为……
<jiero> onlylove: 唯一能解决的就是留有希望，立刻全力。
<jiero> onlylove:  感情也是一件可怕的事情。我到底要得是什么。我确实不喜欢别人不断给我介绍 工作稳定的各种女孩。
<jiero> onlylove:  我怕了
<jiero> onlylove:  好多事好怕。
<onlylove> jiero: 你需要做的是，让他们知道你喜欢谁，然后对着她使劲
<jiero> onlylove: 我没有掩饰过。
<cao_> 好多人，大家晚上好。
<onlylove> jiero: 你家里人知道么
<jiero> onlylove: 家人都知道
<onlylove> jiero: 那他们还给你介绍？
<jiero> onlylove: 外人介绍
<onlylove> jiero: 不和你扯，我困了
<jiero> onlylove: 困了。
<onlylove> jiero: 让外人去死
<badegg> 现在有没有可以直接安装debian arm版本的硬件？
<caleb-> badegg: sharp zaurus 可以
<October21> badegg: 你想要做什么？
<October21> badegg: open source handle
<badegg> 安装debian
<badegg> 比如作为服务器之类的
<badegg> 但是一个要求是价格要低
<badegg> 现在一个A9核心的arm，比如最新的高通801，不知道价格是多少？
<badegg> 联发科这样的，估计会便宜许多吧？
<badegg> caleb-: :这个性能是不是很差？
<badegg> 好似很古老的东西了
<October21> badegg: 那还不如树莓派之类的开发板
<October21> 才￥200多
<October21> 小服务器够用了
<gebjgd> piggybox knownbad 新家有光纖
<gebjgd> piggybox, knownbad 據說15m/s
<knownbad> ?
<piggybox> gebjgd: 我装的那个就是光纤
<knownbad> 没光纖也可以达到30m啊。
<knownbad> 光纖的优点是距离。
<gebjgd> knownbad, piggybox 沒光纖也能30m？ 不信
<gebjgd> piggybox, 老婆覺得沒用
<piggybox> 那个不稳定的
<piggybox> 光纤可以到100M,
<gebjgd> knownbad, piggybox 我說的是15mByte/s
<gebjgd> knownbad, piggybox 實際下載速度  就是200m
<piggybox> gebjgd: 晕，都用bit的谁用byte啊
<gebjgd> piggybox, 我說的是實際的速度
<gebjgd> piggybox, 號稱多少 問題能達到
<gebjgd> piggybox, 你那個月租多少？
<piggybox> 你测一下速度不就直到了
<piggybox> $80
<gebjgd> piggybox, 沒裝  覺得沒用
<gebjgd> piggybox, 便宜 我這個60€
<gebjgd> piggybox, telecom的
<piggybox> 现在办公室里的速度是165mbps
<piggybox> 回家要是太慢了不习惯
<gebjgd> piggybox, 回家要那麼快的網絡幹嘛
<piggybox> gebjgd: 看netflix呗
<gebjgd> piggybox, 都和你說了  等你小孩出生了 你沒有時間的
<piggybox> gebjgd: 我看你还很有时间在irc这里泡着嘛
<gebjgd> piggybox, 我只泡 但是斷斷續續的
<gebjgd> piggybox, 上網本 10w
<gebjgd> piggybox, 隨便掛着
<gebjgd> knownbad, piggybox 等搬家了 我就可以天天騎2.2公裏自行車回家了
<gebjgd> knownbad, piggybox 不用開車了
<knownbad> 那一个是MB.
<knownbad> 你随便说说我怎么知道。
<knownbad> 你骑单车用座椅吗？
<knownbad> 还是直接上钢管？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 直接鋼管
<knownbad> 内行的。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 那是
<piggybox> 每天开一小时车，运气不好还会被堵在路上 ><
<gebjgd> piggybox, 你牛
<gebjgd> piggybox, 我真受不了
<piggybox> gebjgd: 这已经算好的了，要是去三番上班那惨了
<gebjgd> piggybox, 所以我還不着急買房
<piggybox> 昨天facebook HR来找我，我想想要不要去面基呢，稍微离家近点
<gebjgd> piggybox, 我覺得很重要
<gebjgd> piggybox, 生活的全部不是工作
<gebjgd> piggybox, 而是生活  家人和孩子更重要
<piggybox> 谁知道fb那边是不是要加班呢
<gebjgd> piggybox, 提前說好了啊
<piggybox> 这难说了，大公司里每个组都可能不一样
<gebjgd> piggybox, 去做開發應該不會加班
<piggybox> amazon那边就加班很厉害，所以不想去
<knownbad> gebjgd: 我就是成熟的晚。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 好晚
<knownbad> 没错，好大碗。
<gebjgd> @chen_yunfei：转：印尼人游行，打死的是中国人。越南人游行，打死的也是中国人。中国人游行，打死的，还是中国人！
<gebjgd> @pufei：律师被抓了，被抓的律师请了个律师。被抓的律师的律师也被抓了，被抓的律师的律师也得请个律师。于是出现了被抓的律师的律师的律师……
<gebjgd> @chiau9：越南那边越闹越大，突然整天高呼打XX我捐一条命的愤青不见了，整天煽乎民粹和民族主义的坏球屎报言它了，整天说俺们能秒杀这个痛殴那个的戴九日张贝利们闭嘴了。倒是谴责部一边呼吁冷静一边要侨民自我保护，民航眼疾手快地把从越南飞回的机票涨了几倍。
<gebjgd> knownbad, piggybox 話說越南那邊到底如何了
<piggybox> 不知道
<knownbad> @@！
<knownbad> gebjgd: 你说的是中国华侨的悲剧，自古就没有如何这个政权保护过华侨。
<knownbad> 打错了。   你说的是中国华侨的悲剧，自古就没有任何中国政权保护过华侨。
<knownbad> 其实越南可以打的，菲律宾因为和美国有防御协定比较麻烦但越南没啊。   但中国还是选择“自认理性”。   反正中国人多嘛。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 華僑
<knownbad> ？
<knownbad> 海外华人？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你說的那些很多都是去東南亞的
<knownbad> 不都一样？
<knownbad> 就是没有国家的华人。
<knownbad> 海外华人大多已入籍，但一有冲突时他们又成了简靶中国人。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 入籍之後還發生這樣的事情就只能怪當地政府了
<knownbad> 废话，但中国做过任何事吗？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 抗議
<knownbad> 我也会。
<knownbad> 就好似香港游客在菲律宾被警察枪杀一样。   要不是后来有实际行动菲律宾怎么可能道歉？
<knownbad> 再下来的台湾渔船被开枪也是。   东南亚国家看的是实力。   要不怎么敢去骚扰中国钻井平台？
<knownbad> 越南渔民背后是越南政府，中国海外华人背后是？   纸老虎？
<knownbad> 我不赞成短期内和菲律宾冲突，但越南是个可以尝试展示实力的对象。
<knownbad> 捡个容易的对手呗。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 屁
<gebjgd> knownbad, 垬才不會出兵
<knownbad> 所以说嘛。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 所以移民不要去東南亞
<knownbad> 其实哪里都一样只是发展中国家表现的比较粗野。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 所以啊
<knownbad> 妈的，你是机器人啊。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 看孩子呢
<gebjgd> knownbad, 鬧 不睡覺
<knownbad> 巨好，报应到了。。。呵呵呵
<gebjgd> knownbad, 困死了
<gebjgd> 不行了
<knownbad> 哈。
<gebjgd> 睡覺了
<knownbad> 坏事干多了。
<knownbad> Good night.
<jiero> knownbad:  你是山东移民么？
<knownbad> 你忘了我怎么认识我老婆吗？
<knownbad> 你还是赶快去认识个女孩吧。   为了结婚为目的交友是个白痴的说法。
#ubuntu-cn 2014-05-16
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 关于kde的王牌浏览器konqueror http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459659 在kde4.8.4中，konqueror在启动的时候无法显示空白页面，已经作了相关的设置，但依然是主动跳到http://text/html去。本来换个浏览器就成，但是总觉得这样不爽，不知道是我没设置对还是这个版本的konquer
<^k^>  ─> or有bug。对了，是debian 7.5里的kde ，不是kubuntu，有经验的说说看。有图。 konqueror.PNG 统计信息: 发表于 由 janker2lonely — 2014-05-16 0:43
<sennn> 早上好!
<jiero> knownbad:  我既不想结婚，也没想恋爱。
<jiero> knownbad: 所以，这可能是最大障碍。
<knownbad> 那还自怨自哀？   去死。
<jiero> knownbad:  ？在自己喜欢的人身旁呆着，有那么要死么？
<jiero> knownbad: 因为我根本不懂什么是恋爱。最近一段时间，完全没有生理迹象的我 :(
<knownbad> 有没说去害人，就谈谈吧。
<knownbad> 你想多了也做少了。
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 温瑞尔Linux平台增添物联网安全增强功能 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459661 　温瑞尔(Wind River)推出Linux安全规范，该软体依据安全评估等级4(Evaluation Assurance Level 4, EAL 4)对通用作业系统(General Purpose Operating System, GPOS)的通用保护规范标准进行认证。 　　温瑞尔产品管理
<KAO> 大家早上好
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 14.04更新所有软件后黑屏了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459662 昨天下载了14.04版本后，因为wubi无法安装，所以用了U盘安装方法，刚开始都很好，都安装好了，然后提示有更新软件，下载了171M多的软件更新啊，等了半天的，安装好后我重启了下电脑，进入系统后
<hoxily> hi
<^k^> hoxily:点点点.  09:03
<uewdl_> [!-_-]
<uewdl_> hi
<^k^> uewdl_:点点点.  09:07
<hoxily> uewdl_: 早
<hoxily> lsjun: 找到啦，http://hoxily.us/tools/irclogs.html
<^k^> ⇪ t: IRC Logs of #ubuntu-cn@FreeNode
<hoxily> lsjun: 可以把这个web页存下来，可以离线使用。
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39557
<lsjun> ok
<^k^> ⇪ t: Solidot | 照片显示NSA在思科路由器中植入后门
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 我这款显卡选择哪个驱动好一点？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459663 我这款显卡选择哪个驱动好一点？ 还有ubuntu下面有没有类似于windows下面的显卡控制界面？ 是不是装了驱动显卡就工作正常呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 黎曼可和函数 — 2014-05-16 9:49
<sennn> Mempo：对抗大规模监控的Debian
<imtxc> jiero: 昨天那谁说的对，你就是想的太多，做的太少
 * imtxc momo eexp
<jiero> imtxc: 恩。确实呢。
<jiero> imtxc: 因为我懒
<eexp> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-CBXYSDmjSjY/U3E54y2JpcI/AAAAAAACaB4/x5jtNs9-98U/w426-h325/1238144_623943247636488_1746268879_n.jpg
<October21> jiero: good morning!
<eexp> jiero: 别人喜好摸您
<jiero1> imtxc:  恩。恩。
<perr> bingo
<freeflying> gfrog: 基蛙
<jiero1> October21: 早上好
 * jiero1 踩踩 eexp
<perr> 无聊的一天。好热
<jiero1> perr:  不热不热
<jiero1> perr: 就是没风
<October21> jiero1: 明天就要答辩了
<perr> jiero1，我很热
 * hoxily I'm hot.
<cherrot> hoxily: but you are not a girl
 * hoxily :p
<jiero1> cherrot: 。。。hot boy
<jiero1> hoxily:  hot dog
<cherrot> jiero1: Good 摸你
<onlylove> cherrot: 我估计我今天又要在这发一天呆
<cherrot> onlylove: 我要干一天活。。。 下周两天开发新项目 妈蛋
<hoxily> onlylove: 来玩这个，http://gabrielecirulli.github.io/2048/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 2048
<onlylove> cherrot: 啥项目
<onlylove> cherrot: linux qq？
<eexp> cherrot: 车肉
<October21> onlylove: 这么有名的开源游戏
<hoxily> onlylove: 觉得玩腻了，可以玩AI，http://www.cocoachina.com/cms/wap.php?id=8133&action=article
<^k^> hoxily: ⇪ 《2048》-AI程序算法分析-CocoaChina 苹果开发中文站 - 最热的iPhone开发社区 最热的苹果开发社区 最热的iPad开发社区
<cherrot> onlylove: web
<cherrot> eexp: 小姨早
 * jiero1 摸摸 cherrot
<onlylove> hoxily: 我对那个没兴趣，如果是lua考虑下，虽然最近没啥lua计划
<onlylove> cherrot: 啥开发？Python？
<hoxily> 撸啊没玩过
<cherrot> onlylove: 杂可能 php
<onlylove> cherrot: 哦，招人方便……
<eexp> 4号足球，啥牌子好
<onlylove> eexp: 给孩子买还是自己玩
<onlylove> eexp: 随便买个就是了
<eexp> ==没说
<onlylove> http://zhidao.baidu.com/link?url=yOxRohLygaoDX2aABW9xXuvRHm4abUacukGoDnbzJMK3pvA49jfg8xqtjQ38cuJB7O6QzBL_cvLormiSjVJny_
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 5号足球与4号足球有什么区别？_百度知道
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总壕大大
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 笔记本Lid配置信息的获取 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459665 现在写一个脚本程序，主要是去检测用户对系统电源管理配置信息。 比如说：在系统电源管理里面可以设置 合盖------待机 合盖------休眠 合盖------不采取任何措施 我去检测哪个文件才能得到用户的配置
<^k^>  ─> 信息了？ 希望研究过相关知识的人能帮我解答一下。 统计信息: 发表于 由 haoyusc — 2014-05-16 10:46
<yunfan> onlylove: 怎么限制一个目录的总大小？
<imtxc> gfrog: 那个杯子怎么薅的啊
<gfrog> imtxc: 麦当当套餐加大
<imtxc> 加大？
<gfrog> imtxc: 进去你就知道了，大牌子挂在那
<imtxc> 好嘛
<jiero1> eexp: 别玩足球
<jiero1> eexp: 玩多重飞行求
 * gfrog 中午再去薅杯子好了
<onlylove> yunfan: 就知道用户限额
<freeflying> gfrog: 哪里有杯子可薅啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 麦当当
<gfrog> freeflying: 看我昨天的贴图
<freeflying> gfrog: 咋薅呢
<gfrog> freeflying: 去麦当当买大号套餐
<freeflying> 哦
<eexp> 被骗超额消费的前奏啊。
<lenage> 送一个多大号的杯子?
<freeflying> eexp: 啧啧，还是你们却
<freeflying> 门清
<lenage> 超市买东西经常有杯子送的，虽然都是很挫的杯子
<huntxu> 麦当当的杯子还是很良心的
<huntxu> 可以凑齐好多种颜色
<lenage> freeflying: 发下图片链接看看？
<freeflying> lenage: 看啥
<eexp> huntxu: 还凑齐，小孩子心态嘛。
<onlylove> yunfan: 度娘居然把luaer.cn标示官网，lua.org什么标示都没
<huntxu> gfrog: neutron那货，至少需要几个网卡
<huntxu> freeflying: ^
<freeflying> huntxu: 2个
<gfrog> huntxu: 目测今年只有白色透明的
<gfrog> huntxu: 不太清楚，你要做甚？
<gfrog> eexp: 反正我每次都加大，送杯子不是更好
<huntxu> freeflying: 在nova那台机器上需要两个对么？
<huntxu> gfrog: 我在算算现在有没机器 =.=
<gfrog> huntxu: 没算过需要几个网卡
<onlylove> hoxily: 有钱吃麦当当的壕
<freeflying> huntxu: compute node
<huntxu> freeflying: ok，懂了
<huntxu> freeflying: 一个是用来连接那个网络的，一个是neutron agent用的么？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求论坛中QQ云输入法的调用代码 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459666 如题。 统计信息: 发表于 由 noble_out — 2014-05-16 11:19
<freeflying> huntxu: 一个是Management，一个用来跑所有的vm的traffic
<huntxu> freeflying: thx
<gfrog> freeflying: happyaron 那天好像是说dpkg没办法递归查依赖是嘛？
<eexp> gfrog: 青蛙大嘴，谁都理解。
 * eexp 几年前就已经吃不下2个汉堡了。
<eexp> 递归查依赖，是要干嘛
<gfrog> eexp: 大号套餐是大薯条+大可乐，汉堡还是一个
<gfrog> eexp: 查一个包到底为毛被装上了
<eexp> 查被依赖嘛。aptitude -D -R
<gfrog> eexp: 神好腻害
<eexp> 因为我也有时候清理包
<gfrog> eexp: 这俩参数用不了
<gfrog> eexp: 有-D没-R
<eexp> 是一个
<eexp> 2种方法，选其一
<gfrog> eexp: ……
<gfrog> eexp: 哪个也不行
<gfrog> eexp: 都提示unknown command
<gfrog> eexp: 找libgnome2的依赖，你怎么查？
<gfrog> eexp: 找依赖libgnome2的包，你怎么查？
<eexp> ▶ as ~Dlibgnome2|wc -l
<eexp> 190
<eexp> 这太多了
<gfrog> eexp: ~D啊，不是-D
<eexp> 额。是的。lol
<eexp> 打错
<eexp> as 是 `aptitude search' 的别名
<gfrog> eexp: 你这也没递归撒
<gfrog> eexp: 只查了一层依赖
<eexp> ▶ as ~i~Dlibgnome2|wc -l
<eexp> 8
<eexp> 已经安装的，只8个
<eexp> 当然。递归，那至少查到内核吧
<eexp> 迟早
<hoxily> onlylove: 你是不是想发给 huntxu ，结果写成我了？
<eexp> 递归下去，不得了
<gfrog> eexp: 咋可能
<eexp> 至少查到Xorg-core
<gfrog> eexp: 我问有没有方法，不是问结果会如何，神乃跑题了
 * gfrog 不会是得自己写个脚本搞吧
<eexp> 办法问作者吧。aptitude支持batch模式
<eexp> 就像写shell
<gfrog> eexp: 真麻烦
<freeflying> gfrog: 这个可以，但不是直接的
<onlylove> gfrog: aptidue why
<onlylove> hoxily: 找不到在哪了，应该是，偷懒补全，补错了没注意
<happyaron> gfrog: 毛儿
<gfrog> happyaron: hmm?
<gfrog> onlylove: 你这个靠谱，目测是递归查了
<gfrog> onlylove: 不过也不是所有的包都能递归查找
<gfrog> onlylove: 似乎丫只能递归查那些被自动依赖安装的包。
<onlylove> gfrog: 我当时去debian频道问的
<onlylove> gfrog: 因为装quassel居然要装vlc
<onlylove> gfrog: 当时斯巴达了
<gfrog> onlylove: 这个倒是比较神奇
<gfrog> onlylove: 后来发现是因为 p   phonon-backend-vlc Recommends vlc
<huntxu> gfrog: OS现在的版本是啥字母
<gfrog> huntxu: I撒
<gfrog> huntxu: 这不刚release么
<onlylove> gfrog: 当时说是有个包可以替换，忘了装哪个了，phonon-backend-null还是啥的
<gfrog> onlylove: i   phonon             Depends    phonon-backend-gstreamer1.0 | phonon-backend
<gfrog> onlylove: 这个在aptitude里比较好调整。
<gfrog> onlylove: 我很讨厌用apt-get调整这些依赖
<onlylove> gfrog: aptitude有时候事情比较多
<gfrog> onlylove: 例如？
<onlylove> gfrog: 忘了，反正是卸载包没执行autoremove还是啥的，总是提示有依赖关系
<onlylove> gfrog: 反正就是最下面那行是红色的
<yunfan> debian的东西太繁了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助啊，看过好多帖子了，还是出问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459667 A4A5701D148866478E20F2D1C4F32B21.jpg800CEDB151E9F6434165588551CF1BEF.jpg456F24968A17A269CD4DEA98F39A073D.jpg 我想把win7改为默认启动，但是按照置顶帖sudo cp/boot/grub/grub.cfg回车密码回车一直出错啊，也用好多网上的方法
<^k^>  ─> 都不行，怎么解决啊、、、、、、、 统计信息: 发表于 由 linux之初 — 2014-05-16 12:21
<gfrog> on
<gfrog> onlylove: 有红色就是有依赖错误
<onlylove> yunfan: ubuntu岂不是繁上加繁
<gfrog> onlylove: 啥叫事情比较多
<onlylove> gfrog: 我当时都忘了为啥了，这种依赖错误的事情……
<onlylove> gfrog: 太麻烦
<yunfan> onlylove: 交给商业公司处理了
<gfrog> onlylove: aptitude里按e有自动检测/修复机制。
<gfrog> onlylove: 找到合适的solution按!生效
<happyaron> gfrog: 依赖关系
<happyaron> gfrog: 可以计算的啊
<gfrog> happyaron: how?
<happyaron> gfrog: apt-rdepends
<happyaron> gfrog: 或者apt-cache rdepends
<onlylove> gfrog: 如果它给的solution我都不喜欢咋办
<nyfair> onlylove: 肛了他
<onlylove> nyfair: 和别人打嘴炮去
<onlylove> nyfair: 别在这扯无聊的
<gfrog> happyaron: apt-cache rdepends 有办法只看已安装的包么？
<gfrog> happyaron: apt-rdepends还得额外装……
<happyaron> gfrog: 我都用apt-rdepends
<happyaron> gfrog: source包还可以用whodpends
<happyaron> 新版发布了，但是我怎么觉得最重要的bug没fix呢……
<gfrog> happyaron: apt-rdepends 竟然有些依赖搜不出来……
<yunfan> onlylove: 不过ubuntu也有碰到打包人员马虎的时候
<gfrog> happyaron: 我找desktop-file-utils包的反向依赖，少了一个很重要的包，desktop-file-utils也是因为这个包被安装上的
<yunfan> 我一个server镜像 装个mercurial 居然给我连带装了x那一套依赖
<lainme> yunfan: 装了recommends?
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 14.04 搜狗输入法老是shift键切换中英文，ctrl+空格没办法关掉它，怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459668 因为写代码的缘故，经常要按到shift键，但是这个鸟输入法没办法用ctrl+空格关掉，一按到shift就切成汉字输入了，怎么破？ 统计信息: 发表
<^k^>  ─> 于 由 csumck — 2014-05-16 12:53
<nyfair> shift切换中英文难道不是天经地义的么？
<Krishnamurti> 好像vim里可以用vimim输入中文，但是我折腾了半天都不行，哪位这么玩过，说一下么
<nyfair> Krishnamurti: 装vim windows版
<happyaron> gfrog: recommends吧
<Krishnamurti> 唉，不要这样嘛
<nyfair> Krishnamurti: 不用vimim，什么输入法都能用
<Krishnamurti> nyfair:其他输入法是能用，但是好麻烦啊
<nyfair> Krishnamurti: 如果麻烦，说明这个不适合，人要学会选择
<nyfair> Krishnamurti: 无论什么os，要么你自己解决问题，要么你汇报bug并愿意等，要么就换，无他
<nyfair> windows的优势是有更多现成能用的，linux的优势是自己折腾，mac的优势是装逼，仅此而已
<Krishnamurti> nyfair:好吧，那就苦练内功，自己搞定，反正我就是爱折腾
<Krishnamurti> nyfair:确实，感觉linux用户都是爱折腾的，微软的windows把人都搞傻了,mac就是感觉很眩而已
<jiero> nyfair:  windows 竟然成了集成了？
<jiero> nyfair: 你该说 mac 吧。
<jiero> nyfair:  windows 默认操控贼差
<lainme> Krishnamurti: fcitx配合仙子的fcitx.vim挺好用的，可以记住不同模式下的输入法状态
<gfrog> happyaron: 不是，depends
 * jiero 拜拜 lainme
<Krishnamurti> lainme:试试
<happyaron> gfrog: ...
<gfrog> happyaron: 你查下撒，virt-manager
<gfrog> happyaron: 哦，中间有个gvfs是recommends
<onlylove> vim打中文很稀奇？
<onlylove> 我经常用vim敲字哎？
<October21> 用vimim很奇怪
<onlylove> vimim是什么？
<October21> wiki的说明前后不一致
<^k^> onlylove: define:vimim The |VimIM| is a Vim plugin designed as an independent IM (Input Method) to support CJK search and CJK input, with or without vim omni popup window. |VimIM| ...
<happyaron> gfrog: lol
<October21> October21: vim中利用匹配产生的一个输入法
<October21> 可以用云
<yunfan> lainme: 就是自动 应该是 mercurial带的
<yunfan> 可能跟他想装个图形化的diff工具有关系
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 2014年GNOME.Asia峰会暨FUDCon5月24日在北京开幕 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=459669 时隔六年，GNOME亚洲峰会将再次在北京举办，不仅如此，还带来了小伙伴 FUDCon ！5月24日至25日，北京航空航天大学不见不散！ 大会会邀请来自全世界各国的演讲者们分享他们对于开源文化的
<jiero1> 我靠，我4~5岁活到现在，性格竟然没变多少。。。
<nyfair> jiero1: 公司电脑就发的苹果，操作性绝对不如巨硬
<nyfair> jiero1: 不过待机时间赞
<onlylove> nyfair: 一直不知道苹果的电源管理咋做的，一样容量的电池，苹果的续航比别人长不止一倍
<jiero1> nyfair: 你要学啊。
<nyfair> onlylove: 因为性能烂。同样一个游戏，抛开dx，都用opengl，windows上fps是mac的三倍
<jiero1> nyfair:  苹果的好多东西你都不知道。。。不过我也不知道。
<yunfan> 终于成功搞定docker了
<nyfair> onlylove: 激战2美服
<jiero1> nyfair: 但是看到别人操作那么顺滑。反正我觉得。。。
<jiero1> nyfair: 那些是 opengl么，不是wine 一样的？
<onlylove> nyfair: 问题是，前几天看solidot，opengl的驱动不是很受重视啊
<nyfair> jiero1: 不是wine
<nyfair> jiero1: 原生的
<jiero1> nyfair: 对比用 linux mac 和 windows 共有游戏试试。
<jiero1> nyfair: 一般linux port 都是原生。
<onlylove> nyfair: 而且貌似苹果的硬件都是定制的？我记得很多显卡的型号都是苹果专有
<nyfair> jiero1: 前段时间不是论坛有个unigine的linux评测么
<jiero1> onlylove:  没有吧。。。
<onlylove> jiero1: wow有原生的client，据说暴雪专门做的
<nyfair> jiero1: unigine全平台的
<onlylove> jiero1: 我记得有个nv的，gf535m还是啥的
<jiero1> nyfair:  那个linux 和 mac 不是差不多么。。
<jiero1> onlylove: 哦。
<jiero1> onlylove: 那也不多啊
<nyfair> nvidia应该opengl驱动弄得蛮好的吧，每次opengl新的context还没出来就有beta版尝鲜
<nyfair> jiero1: 哪个？
<nyfair> jiero1: unigine吗？
<jiero1> nyfair:  unigine
<onlylove> nyfair: nv的驱动就是版本帝
<nyfair> jiero1: 那应该也ok了
<piggybox_> 暴雪的d2和war3都有mac版，当年还是powerpc时代
<jiero1> nyfair:  nv 的 opengl 驱动确实好， springrts 的这么认为。
<nyfair> jiero1: 估计mac系统服务本身功耗做得不错
<jiero1> nyfair: 估计，它们做过大量实验。。。
<onlylove> nyfair: 别的不知道，mac在高负载的时候会偷偷降频
<jiero1> nyfair: 软硬件配合。。。
<onlylove> nyfair: 避免过热死机
<onlylove> nyfair: 你mac装windows就没这待遇了
<jiero1> onlylove:  不过我最近发现 800mhz 的运作cpu并不比 1.86ghz 慢多少。
<jiero1> onlylove: 软件bug还是linux特别麻烦的
<onlylove> nyfair: 所以装了windows的mac续航和同规格的其他pc差不多
<nyfair> onlylove: mac装windows可是苹果官方支持的，凭什么没有这待遇？
<onlylove> nyfair: 真没有
<jiero1> nyfair: 但是苹果不能改 windows
<onlylove> nyfair: 续航直接掉下来
<onlylove> nyfair: mac8小时的续航，换win也就3左右
<onlylove> nyfair: 这个续航是同类笔记本能做到的
<nyfair> 不过为什么很多人mac装windows会被鄙视，我很不解
<onlylove> nyfair: 那些人，装了win然后osx就睡觉去了
<nyfair> 优秀的做工搭配优秀的系统，天经地义
<onlylove> nyfair: 说白了，就是装逼买苹果，而不是为了osx去买苹果
<onlylove> nyfair: 土豪居多
<onlylove> nyfair: 暴发户居多
<onlylove> nyfair: 活该被鄙视
<nyfair> onlylove: 我觉得通过消费装逼很理性
<onlylove> nyfair: 鄙视他们的，多是知道一点然后买不起的，不懂的不懂得苹果和其他pc的区别，
<nyfair> onlylove: 所以就是吃不到葡萄说葡萄是酸的？
<onlylove> nyfair: 我反正懒得鄙视，我是有啥用啥
<onlylove> nyfair: 老实说，苹果和同配置的机器比并不贵
<adam8157> nyfair: 如果不是Mac的键盘太烂 我也想买个MBA回来装Debian
<nyfair> onlylove: 是啊
<nyfair> onlylove: 售后有点坑而已
<onlylove> nyfair: 但是你架不住低配的出货量大啊
<onlylove> nyfair: 到处都是4K5K的，突然出来个10K2的，谁受得了
<nyfair> adam8157: 壕，你居然想装大便不装自家ubuntu?
<adam8157> nyfair: 我在rh的时候也用debian, 哼
<onlylove> nyfair: 壕是deb的脑残粉
<onlylove> nyfair: g蛙电脑有问题找他，他以自己电脑没问题为理由拒绝修
<onlylove> nyfair: g蛙装的u，他的是d
<nyfair> adam8157: 最近跟阿里合作搞他们那个分词，那群傻逼就只提供我一个rh5的他们内部软件的安装包，坑货！
<adam8157> nyfair: 牛牛!
<onlylove> nyfair: rh5？
<nyfair> onlylove: 嗯
<nyfair> 我他妈的要windows版！
<onlylove> nyfair: 搞汉语分词的都是牛牛
<onlylove> nyfair: 看各种游戏的脏话黑名单就知道汉语分词的计算机识别多烂了
<nyfair> onlylove: 其实不行，搜下淘宝就知道阿里这块确实不如度娘
<onlylove> nyfair: 有些时候正常对话都要用英文或者拼音或者其他的同义词代替
<nyfair> onlylove: 嗯，很难
<adam8157> nyfair: 解决二十四口交换机这个问题
<onlylove> nyfair: 恨得牙痒痒
<onlylove> adam8157: 24口交换？买个呗
<onlylove> adam8157: 找CCIE君咨询下，然后买个
<adam8157> onlylove: 你没懂这个梗, 这是个汉语分词的问题
<nyfair> 日文分词比中文还难，那种汉字+50音混搭的可能只是一个词
<onlylove> adam8157: 好吧……我以为你要买交换机
<nyfair> 他们有日文支持，度娘没有
<onlylove> nyfair: 本来就可能是
<nyfair> 但是度娘也有日站
<onlylove> nyfair: 再加上各种助词
<jiero1> nyfair: 不是啊。你不明白。是它们故意不用做好的吧。
<jiero1> nyfair:  干嘛要做的好？那些没意义的。
<jiero1> nyfair: 反正多数人只懂得看图，ali只希望你多买，多给你展示一些你又不会死
<jiero1> nyfair: 就当做广告
<roylez> nyfair: 腐女早啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕
 * gfrog 黑毛儿肿么走了
<onlylove> http://static.oschina.net/uploads/space/2014/0516/122525_vlSh_615783.jpg
<adam8157> gfrog: 乖
<freeflying> adam8157: 壕蛋蛋赚到1k又不请客
<adam8157> freeflying: 毛, 不爽的事情更多呢
<onlylove> freeflying: 壕怎么做的
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕蛋蛋赚到1k又不请客
<onlylove> adam8157: 壕，怎么做到的
<freeflying> onlylove: 卖人
<onlylove> freeflying: 人贩子？
<freeflying> adam8157: 乃知足吧，年纪轻轻就那么高的年薪
<onlylove> freeflying: 不记得当当做这行当啊，一小时20W，至于冒这么大险？
<adam8157> freeflying: 和别人比完全就是一般般啊
<freeflying> adam8157: 我这忙乎了大半辈子了也没你多，你还想如何啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 现在比我多多了
<freeflying> adam8157: 现在也没好不好，你今年又涨了那么多
<adam8157> freeflying: 涨你妹啊, 你又不是不知道, 还来刺激我
<freeflying> adam8157: 你老板的收入好高啊
<adam8157> freeflying: nnnnd 下次跳槽就不跟你讲了
<adam8157> freeflying: 你咋知道
<freeflying> adam8157: 贵司很多人的我都知道
<adam8157> freeflying: ...
<gfrog> freeflying: 更多的人吐槽orange box了，lol
<imtxc> 早啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 去疼讯撒，据说工资超高，还有免息贷款
<imtxc> adam8157: 壕当当又加薪了？
<adam8157> freeflying: 我老板不光管北京这俩人 还有台湾和欧美 高些正常
<adam8157> imtxc: 玩儿蛋去, 别刺激我
<adam8157> gfrog: 我都没有扣扣
<imtxc> adam8157: 去了要5位靓号
<gfrog> adam8157: 跟扣扣有毛关系，做kernel的壕
<gfrog> freeflying: 壕铛他老板工资多少？
<imtxc> freeflying: 壕当比他老板工资低多少？
<adam8157> gfrog: 去tencent能涨50%么?
<imtxc> cherrot: 你厂的kernel dev 现在一小时 30w 了？ cc maplebeats ?
<cherrot> imtxc: 不懂 不是一个事业群
<gfrog> adam8157: 不知道，问那谁撒
<cherrot> imtxc: 一小时30W是什么意思？
 * adam8157 下次跳槽能涨50%就满意了, 减减速
<lainme> 壕的发言
<jiero1> eexp:  你才制动。
<jiero1> adam8157:  连 蓝妹妹 都支持你了
<adam8157> jiero1: 啥蓝妹妹
<jiero1> onlylove: 你还在。
 * cherrot 壕又要晒薪水了
<jiero1> adam8157:  lainme 蓝莓
<adam8157> 嗷
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃这要求…… 还真不高
<adam8157> gfrog: 是啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 那就别减速了
 * cherrot 么么哒 么么哒 么么哒
<jiero1> ...
<jiero1> gfrog:  喊 当妈妈
<jiero1> cherrot: 。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 第一次跳槽涨薪幅度是第二次跳槽涨薪幅度的两倍
<jiero1> adam8157: 下一次就是 8倍的意思？
<freeflying> adam8157: 乃要去寨都啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 申请信用卡的话，我社工作单位怎么写啊？
<gfrog> adam8157: 我第一次triple+，第二次double+
<adam8157> gfrog: 啧啧
<imtxc> gfrog: 啧啧
<freeflying> imtxc: 这里从帽帽到C社的大多翻番了
<imtxc> freeflying: 那意思先得去猫猫
<gfrog> adam8157: imtxc 当年基数低
<gfrog> imtxc: 2k -> 6k 就triple了
<eexp> gfrog: 你这坐飞机的工资啊。请客吧。
<gfrog> eexp: 还没说完啊
<gfrog> imtxc: eexp 然后就是6k-> 12k
<gfrog> imtxc: eexp 然后就是6k -> 12k， double了
<freeflying> gfrog: 想想我刚毕业时工资700
<gfrog> imtxc: eexp 用了6年
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 那时真土豪
<gfrog> freeflying: 2k工资的时候租房500块。6k工资的时候租房1500块，妈蛋，生活品质直线下降
<freeflying> wzssyqa: 那是人大多1k左右
<eexp> gfrog: 好吧，下次double再请客
<eexp> 我出来的时候，1k-1k5，都几年呢。 gfrog
<eexp> 哪像现在。你们幸福的一代
<eexp> wzssyqa: 你现在多少。透露下。
<freeflying> eexp: 比你还多
<eexp> freeflying: 啥
<eexp> 现在的，基本都比我多
<wzssyqa> eexp: 每月到手16k
<eexp> wzssyqa: 请客吧。这么爽
<wzssyqa> 哪像C记不用交税
<eexp> 额。那倒是。
<eexp> 踢蛋蛋2下。这土豪不说话了。
<wzssyqa> adam8157: 我就不跟你冤冤相报了
<imtxc> gfrog: 好吧～
<wzssyqa> adam8157: 你比我多那么多，踢我干猫
<wzssyqa> adam8157: 踢 ee 这种真壕
<gfrog> eexp: 下次double不知道猴年马月呢
<imtxc> 今天都这么果断的晒薪水啊
<imtxc> wzssyqa: 乃不在 C 记？
<gfrog> eexp: 乃出来就1k-1k5，高薪
<wzssyqa> imtxc: 我在一个小作坊
<eexp> gfrog: 擦，我应该晚生10年。nnnnnd
<wzssyqa> gfrog: ee 是一块钱年薪那种
<imtxc> wzssyqa: 工作多久了呢你
<gfrog> eexp: 那你现在就没崽崽了，你乐意？
<wzssyqa> imtxc: 两年？
<eexp> wzssyqa: ..
<gfrog> wzssyqa: 我觉得也是
<imtxc> wzssyqa: cool
<eexp> gfrog: 这。。。。
<wzssyqa> eexp: 求收留
<gfrog> eexp: 被我戳中了，lol
<wzssyqa> imtxc: c记太过高大上，搞不定
<eexp> 等 gfrog 生崽后，再提这事情。。
<gfrog> eexp: 提神马？
<imtxc> wzssyqa: 2 年到手16k 你速度跟比当当还快啊
<eexp> 再提工资和崽崽的关系。lol
<gfrog> eexp: ……
<adam8157> imtxc: wzssyqa 我两年的时候到手2K
<imtxc> ..........
<wzssyqa> adam8157: 磅？
<adam8157> wzssyqa: 人民币
<wzssyqa> ^ happyaron ^
<gfrog> wzssyqa: 磅是重量单位……
<adam8157> wzssyqa: 算上年终大概平均下来每月到手3K吧
<wzssyqa> wzssyqa: 负两年
<gfrog> wzssyqa: 你要说“镑”，壕铛就承认了
 * imtxc 不看了
<eexp> 听说，土豪蛋的工资，就邮寄给外国女友了。
<freeflying> adam8157: 你推荐了哪两个人啊
<eexp> imtxc: 恩。你面壁去
<adam8157> freeflying: 一个啊, 昨天跟你说了
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕来CDO吧，乃就能经常出去看你的绯闻女友了。
<freeflying> adam8157: 另一个啥时候请客啊
<wzssyqa> adam8157: 包机邮寄么？
<adam8157> freeflying: 另一个不大可能吧估计
<adam8157> gfrog: 啥玩儿
<gfrog> freeflying: 得先让他把现在这个请了撒。
<gfrog> adam8157: < eexp> 听说，土豪蛋的工资，就邮寄给外国女友了。
<eexp> gfrog: 求照片
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 嘛？
<gfrog> eexp: 我哪有
<jiero1> 照片。
<eexp> 求绯闻
<adam8157> gfrog: eexp 没 都在我这儿呢
<eexp> 。。
<jiero1> adam8157: 照片。
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 在讨论几年的时候，多少钱。发现你最壕了
<gfrog> adam8157: 都不给乃外国女友的么？
<happyaron> wzssyqa: ...
<jiero1> happyaron: 壕啊
<eexp> wzssyqa: 那是， happyaron 兼职几个呢。
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 但我这像tri或者dobule就全看命了啊
<happyaron> eexp: ...土豪啊
<gfrog> happyaron: 拜真、土壕
<adam8157> happyaron: 拜真.土壕
<jiero1> happyaron: 几面玲珑
 * gfrog 抱 happyaron 大腿球包养……
<jiero1> 等到 happyaron 包养 adam8157就真土豪了。
<jiero1> lol
<leeeee> ==
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 那本本来就是64位系统了
<jiero1> leeeee:  小乐乐
<wzssyqa> ro
<leeeee> 什么小乐乐
<leeeee> 谁啊
<freeflying> 有在淘宝上买过sim卡得没
<wzssyqa> happyaron: gnome－shell 撞上起不来
<gebjgd> 好友拉取失败，您可能是非法软件的受害者！，重试
<gfrog> freeflying: 我啊我啊
<nyfair> 你们懂个屁，土豪蛋60k工资，600k奖金，6000k零花钱
<jiero1> leeeee: 你啊。
<gfrog> freeflying: 对了叔儿，去不列颠短期用啥sim卡好？
<jiero1> nyfair:  。所以能包养 的绝对真土豪
<leeeee> 我怎么了。。
<gfrog> freeflying: 考虑弄个12ponds的giffgaff套餐。
<jiero1> leeeee:  因为乐乐是 roylez
<freeflying> gfrog: wcdma可以直接漫游
<eexp> nyfair: 你不如说，是那茶叶蛋
<jiero1> leeeee: 你继承名号吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 我想上网撒，定的酒店屋里没wifi
<freeflying> gfrog: 这个也可以，我貌似有张没开卡的
<gfrog> freeflying: 出给我吧
<leeeee> 我为什么要继承啊
<nyfair> adam8157: 壕，我想吃切糕
<leeeee> 我只是lee
<freeflying> gfrog: 我找到给你就好啊
<leeeee> 不是le
<freeflying> gfrog: 这货本身就是免费得
<gfrog> freeflying: 那多不好
<jiero1> nyfair: 你是要私人武装么？
<gfrog> freeflying: 里面不是有话费么？
<freeflying> gfrog: 默认没
<freeflying> gfrog: 所以sim卡免费
<gfrog> freeflying: 那去哪充值啊？
<freeflying> gfrog:  网上，信用卡
<gfrog> freeflying: cool
<freeflying> gfrog: 淘宝链接给个啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 啥卡？
<freeflying> gfrog: 移动的
<gfrog> freeflying: 我上次给你那个你说下架了撒
<gfrog> freeflying: 移动啊，那没研究过
<wzssyqa> gfrog: 随便找个wh smith 之类的便利店就能充
<freeflying> gfrog: 我要搞个可以打电话的
<gfrog> freeflying: 直接去移动开水果的套餐撒，还有4G
<wzssyqa> gfrog: 我这也有长3的
<gfrog> freeflying: wzssyqa 国外卖sim卡好奇怪啊，咱们都是买号选套餐给sim卡，人家是买sim卡再选套餐？
<wzssyqa> gfrog: 还能携号转网
<wzssyqa> gfrog: 如果大体能估计自己用多少，就搞那些月套餐的。估计不了就可以考虑用3的这个3/2/1的
<gfrog> wzssyqa: 没理解……
<gfrog> wzssyqa: 3/2/1是啥？
<wzssyqa> gfrog: 3分钱一分钟电话，2分钱一条短信，1分钱一M流量
<wzssyqa> gfrog: 用多少算多少
<gfrog> wzssyqa: 1便士1M？
<wzssyqa> gfrog: y
<gfrog> wzssyqa: 那10gpb是1G，估计我1周烧掉1G基本不是问题……
<gfrog> wzssyqa: 那还是开unlimited套餐好了。
<wzssyqa> gfrog: 能估计出来用多少，还是套餐便宜
<freeflying> happyaron: 这里没比你更壕的了
<wzssyqa> 同意ls
<gfrog> freeflying: happyaron 壕大大们，刚问了DCIE现在又便宜了，赶快上吧
<freeflying> gfrog: 没意义啊，思科的认证越来越不值钱了
<maplebeats> adam8157: 壕
<gfrog> freeflying: 恩，现在国内都玩儿华为认证去了
<onlylove> gfrog: 国内除了BAT这种，有赚钱的？
<onlylove> gfrog: 倒是国外，一水的cisco
<gfrog> onlylove: 我哪知道
<freeflying> 为啥我的garageband删了， app store里还提示有升级呢
<gfrog> onlylove: 国外也开始用huawei了，不过有些地儿考虑安全问题，cisco跟huawei都不太敢用
<onlylove> gfrog: 都不用用啥？h3c？
<gfrog> onlylove: h3c是坨渣渣
<onlylove> gfrog: 总不能是tp-link吧
 * onlylove 看c#看的头大
<onlylove> gfrog: 我家里的企业，有台H3C那就是高大上
<onlylove> gfrog: 有CISCO就是土豪
<onlylove> gfrog: 大部分还是tplink
<freeflying> onlylove: 国内企业不重视，不相信IT
<perr> 同不相信
<mozillazg> hi，请问 bash shell 可以这样赋值吗？  a = false or true,  a 的值是 true
<leeeee> 哇塞 明天周末
<onlylove> mozillazg: 貌似不可以哦，bashshell赋值等号两端不能有空格
<perr> 周六
<adam8157> Friday is my second favorite F word
<onlylove> leeeee: 女生个子矮的标准是多少，低于160？
<onlylove> adam8157: Which is the first
<adam8157> onlylove: 这还用问?
<leeeee> onlylove：不知道啊 这不是应该问男生么 我看来是160
<onlylove> adam8157: festival？
<onlylove> leeeee: 哦，私聊
<adam8157> onlylove: 嗯, 你是小纯洁
<leeeee> 哦。。
<onlylove> adam8157: 难道是fuck?
 * jiero1 这快一个月了，竟然没遗精。。。
<jiero1> lol
<adam8157> .....
<jiero1> 生理竟然停止了么。。。
<onlylove> jiero1: 肾虚，需要补肾
<jiero1> onlylove: 。。。补肾。。。
<leeeee> 70E？？？
<leeeee> 这cup
<leeeee> 我擦
 * jiero1 昨天真的感觉到时间过去了
 * jiero1 去收拾旧房子。拿回小时候的玩偶和小兔子贴画。
<jiero1> 可爱的小猪，被我第5次丢到肥皂泡中。
<onlylove> jiero1: 有没有送给小时候青梅竹马的毛毛球
<jiero1> onlylove: 哦。我的青梅竹马有的结婚了，有的不知在哪，有个在清华读研究生。
<jiero1> onlylove: 哦。对一个在美国。。。
<jiero1> 还有哪些算。。。
<jiero1> onlylove: 不在身边的，反正都不容易想到，昨天看了照片恰好是这老房子。。。
<jiero1> onlylove: 气死了，中国房屋中介没有维护的啊。。。
<leeeee> 罗杰你到底几岁啊 怎么一直在怀旧？
<jiero1> leeeee: 遇人说人话遇鬼说鬼话。
<imtxc> 啥啥啥？
<mozillazg> onlylove: 嗯
<jiero1> leeeee: 我 27了。下周生日
<leeeee> 27.。。
<onlylove> jiero1: 中国房屋中介都是黑中介
<onlylove> leeeee: 怎么样，可以叫哥了吧，要不叫蜀黍？
<leeeee> 才27而已 天天搞得跟七老八十一样
<freeflying> adam8157: 壕蛋蛋晚上去游泳？
<adam8157> freeflying: 不去啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 明天可能去, 然后晚上看球赛
<freeflying> adam8157: 今晚有啥球啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 明晚西甲末轮
<onlylove> leeeee: 不能这样，你要给人念旧的权利
<freeflying> adam8157: 不懂球
<leeeee> 他有权利啊 我又没妨碍他行使他的权利
<onlylove> 但是你嘲笑他
<onlylove> 他哪有七老八十
<gfrog> adam8157: 下月世界杯了
<onlylove> gfrog: 下月高考了 cc adam8157
<adam8157> onlylove: 对啊, 我复习的不错
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 我哪有嘲笑他
<leeeee> 我有笑么？
<onlylove> 好吧，你没笑……
<jiero1> onlylove: ...
<jiero1> leeeee: 在嘲讽么...
<leeeee> 随便你们俩怎么说！！！
<perr> 赖
<jiero1> leeeee: ...
<leeeee> jiero1：唉~白来一趟，主人暂无公开照片
<leeeee> 什么东西啊 照片都不放一张
<jiero1> leeeee:  。。。
<jiero1> leeeee: 你要我的照片随意可以给你。
<leeeee> po上来啊自己
<leeeee> 自觉
<onlylove> leeeee: 罗杰可帅
<leeeee> 可有图为证？
<leeeee> 没图说毛线
<leeeee> 男生眼里的帅哥和美女与女生眼里的帅哥和美女不同啊
<onlylove> leeeee: 原来传过一张抱着他妹妹的图，可惜在我原来单位发的电脑上，离职了就交回去了
<onlylove> jiero1: 自己上图吧
<leeeee> 我看过他小时候的照片 的确是正太
<onlylove> jiero1: 事实胜于雄辩
<lainme> leeeee: g+
<yunfan> onlylove: 除了expect 还有没有别的办法设置输入？
<yunfan> 比如说 我要自动执行passwd 让他输入 123456
<jiero1> 发最近的？
<jiero1> 我现在手里是7年前的。
<leeeee> 那张鬼图就不要发了
<onlylove> yunfan: 不知道啊，我也在用expect
<onlylove> yunfan: 要不用echo?
<freeflying> adam8157: 壕蛋蛋周末不会威海洗洗肺啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 这边用ranorex，我在和c#挣扎呢，一直不知道超级链接啥的是用button还是用buttontag啥的
<adam8157> freeflying: 回一趟太贵
<onlylove> freeflying: 壕都是用灰机的
<onlylove> freeflying: 高铁太便宜，掉价
<freeflying> adam8157: 对你还不洒洒水
<adam8157> freeflying: 别扯了
<jiero1> leeeee 老照片 http://imagebin.org/310989
<alvin_rxg> Title: Imagebin - A place to slap up your images. (@ imagebin.org)
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39565
<alvin_rxg> Title: Solidot | Canonical想要重新发明移动浏览器 (@ solidot.org)
<leeeee> 别逗姐了
<leeeee> 全是已被攻击的报告
<jiero1> leeeee: firefox确实是
<imtxc> imagebin 怎么了
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39568
<alvin_rxg> Title: Solidot | Adobe Creative Cloud云服务下线超过一天 (@ solidot.org)
<yunfan> onlylove: echo不行 我试过了 tmd
<yunfan> onlylove: 用c#做web就大坑了吧
<onlylove> yunfan: 那就真没办法了，我知道的交互就expect
<Helong> Ubuntu14.04上的QT是什么版本的
<onlylove> yunfan: 不是的，这个是c#写testcase,因为要做web登陆
<onlylove> yunfan: 测试web登陆
<onlylove> leeeee: 给你换个地址传，等下
<onlylove> leeeee: 或者你点那个不是攻击也可以
<jiero1> leeeee: http://postimg.org/image/adcehngfv/
<alvin_rxg> Title: View image: JET061216 (23) (@ postimg.org)
<jiero1> 这会儿都能看到吧。。。
<leeeee> 06年。。。
<onlylove> 擦，ff死机了
<leeeee> 好瘦啊。。
<onlylove> http://minus.com/i/bag3wHDT9UuCS
<adam8157> ff升到29之后经常死...
<alvin_rxg> Title: JET070528 - JET070528.jpeg - Minus (@ minus.com)
<onlylove> adam8157: 谁是mozilla的，我要喷他
<onlylove> adam8157: 整的ui那么丑就算了，死机是闹哪样
<jiero1> onlylove:  adam8157 是打包缘故？
<jiero1> onlylove adam8157我的还没死过
<adam8157> jiero1: 不是 我用的官网的binary的
<onlylove> jiero1: 你看的web太少
<jiero1> onlylove 是么多了会太高 cpu 占用发热
<leeeee> 第二张发型不好看！
<leeeee> 前面那个好
<onlylove> leeeee: 两个是一张好像
<onlylove> leeeee: 我只是把imagebin的保存，然后上传到minus
<onlylove> 可惜imm.io关了
<onlylove> 不然imm.io那个网站好很多
<gfrog> adam8157: 我老板跟大老板竟然用wechat通信，lol
<adam8157> gfrog: 俩外国人..... 闹哪样
<gfrog> adam8157: 我是不是该告诉他疼讯有保存聊天记录的传统……
<gfrog> adam8157: 俩人都是数码潮人呗
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<onlylove> gfrog: 你应该让 cherrot或者 maplebeats告诉他
<gfrog> onlylove: 更有说服力哈
<jiero1> 现在想知道，怎么接近一个女孩子。
<adam8157> 洗把脸去
<jiero1> adam8157: 是么。。。
<October21> jiero1: 你肿么了？
<freeflying> jiero1: 走上前去
<onlylove> jiero1: 你想知道的是如何接近一个对你有敌意的女孩子吧
<jiero1> onlylove:  恩。。。
<October21> jiero1: 不要脸
<gfrog> jiero1: 走过去，stay low，开枪的不要，离得近了一下扑倒，咬住脖子。
<October21> jiero1: 你就无敌了
<wzssyqa> jiero1: 有敌意？
 * gfrog 吸血鬼片儿看多了……
 * wzssyqa 搬来板凳，坐下听
<jiero1> wzssyqa: 喜欢的。
<jiero1> wzssyqa: 你妹。。这么多天了。不提了。现在她理我了。10天完全和我隔绝
<leeeee> wzssyqa：不要无条件配合他 他已经这样好几天了 没的救
<October21> leeeee: 治疗失败！
<jiero1> October21: 。。。被激发了。
<jiero1> October21: 本来已经安定了。
<leeeee> October21：昨天还好好的 又被人燃起了热情
<jiero1> 结果第二天和她聊天之后。。。太失败了。。。
<October21> jiero1: 什么情况？
 * October21 我也搬个板凳
<leeeee> October21：让他自己去折腾去 不要管他
<yunfan> onlylove: 无聊 用这个测试
<yunfan> onlylove: curl不行么
<adam8157> jiero1: 我说我洗把脸去.....
<yunfan> onlylove: 或者selenium
<onlylove> yunfan: 自动化测试咯，人要用ranorex了
<alvin_rxg> Title: imm.io has shutdown (@ imm.io)
<onlylove> yunfan: ranorex又用的c#
<October21> leeeee: 怎么啦？
<nyfair> mozilla不是当今browser的道标咩，你瞧无论是ie11+还是chrome safari，都在冒充mozilla的user agent
<onlylove> leeeee: 没啥，我帮你找 Destine帮忙
<onlylove> leeeee: 你可以解放了
<onlylove> nyfair: safari冒充mozilla的ua作甚
<adam8157> https://www.fsf.org/news/fsf-condemns-partnership-between-mozilla-and-adobe-to-support-digital-restrictions-management
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* FSF condemns partnership between Mozilla and Adobe to support Digital Restrictions Manag ... (@ fsf.org)
<onlylove> nyfair: 而且ie11和chrome的行为也很古怪
<adam8157> nyfair: 牛牛
<October21> onlylove: 历史遗留问题吧？
<gfrog> onlylove: 是说所有浏览器都是的UA里都带Mozilla
<leeeee> onlylove:对啊 我已经不想管他啦哈哈哈 反正有人接手
<October21> ua很混乱
<gfrog> nyfair: 牛牛？
<onlylove> gfrog: 之前的，ie是ms的，safari是apple的，没这么混乱，最多是ms ie /mozilla4
<freeflying> adam8157: DRM/EME这些以后必须要有得
<freeflying> adam8157: 不然厂商咋活
<onlylove> freeflying: 你可以问fsf的rms
<nyfair> 你们才是牛牛，你们全家都是牛牛
<October21> onlylove: android自带的也有like gecko
<freeflying> onlylove: who is that
<onlylove> freeflying: richard stallman
<onlylove> freeflying: 没拼错吧？
<nyfair> 我觉得很奇怪啊，drm这种东西到底哪里引起这堆人沸点了
<onlylove> nyfair: nonfree
<freeflying> nyfair: 说白了就是一群卢瑟不想付钱，又不想像我们用盗版
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总壕大大
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总端午去哪耍撒？
<nyfair> freeflying: 于是鸟他们干嘛
<freeflying> gfrog:  未定啊，你有啥建议
<gfrog> freeflying: 木有……
<nyfair> freeflying: 先把他们的私人财产共产再说drm
<onlylove> freeflying: 貌似这群卢瑟奠定了现代互联网基础
<onlylove> freeflying: GNU
<freeflying> onlylove: GNU和互联网有啥关系
<jiero1> nyfair:  怎么约女孩子出去，晚上？
<gfrog> freeflying: 私家车6年一检了呢，真赞
<jiero1> nyfair: 我毫无经验
<freeflying> gfrog: 纳尼？ 那我今年不用年检了？
<onlylove> freeflying: 你可以试着把联网的GNU/Linux都停掉
<freeflying> gfrog: 啥政策
<onlylove> freeflying: 在保的好像是
<gfrog> freeflying: 不知道，有人说这次到期还得检，但是以后就是6年免检了
<onlylove> freeflying: 今早上看到的
<gfrog> freeflying: 不太清楚具体情况
<gfrog> freeflying: 从9.1开始实施
<gfrog> freeflying: 搜搜新闻
<freeflying> gfrog: 太扯了，看来我今年还得去检测一次
<gfrog> freeflying: http://news.163.com/14/0516/09/9SBV6U4H00014JB6.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: 车检18项改革新政:9月起私家车6年内免检_网易新闻中心 (@ 163.com)
<nyfair> jiero1: 什么类型的？
<nyfair> jiero1: 不同类型完全不一样
<jiero1> nyfair:  喜欢看书 稍微躲避男人 极度热情 比我感情经历丰富多了
<nyfair> jiero1: 这一定是她自己的评价，不是你的
<adam8157> jiero1: 就直接说请吃饭, 然后别太晚的情况下送回家就完了嘛
<jiero1> nyfair: 是我的观察。
<jiero1> nyfair:  好吧，她确实自己说稍微躲避
<nyfair> jiero1: 那难度就直线上去了
<jiero1> nyfair:  。。。好厉害
<nyfair> jiero1: 怕生=躲避你，现在不想谈恋爱=不想和你谈恋爱
<lainme> jiero1: 晚上约不太好吧
<jiero1> lainme: 恩也是。
<leeeee> onlylove：快来围观啊
<jiero1> nyfair: 她是拒绝我了。
<onlylove> lainme: 我劝你别掺和……你会知道啥叫崩溃
<onlylove> leeeee: 刚切到远程桌面，刚回来就看这些
<nyfair> onlylove: 你怎么不劝劝我？
<onlylove> nyfair: 你战斗力比较强
<onlylove> nyfair: 不是我等战五渣能比的
 * leeeee 已经崩溃
<leeeee> 蓝莓姐姐我看好你
 * adam8157 我把罗姐说崩溃了是什么水平
<leeeee> ==
<nyfair> onlylove: 口胡，我已经被发卡到抑郁了
<wzssyqa> adam8157: 死不要脸
<adam8157> wzssyqa: =,=
<jiero1> nyfair: 。。。
<jiero1> nyfair: 我就第一次啊。。。
<wzssyqa> 被拒绝吧，最主要的原因其实就是丑
<perr> 哈
<jiero1> 。。。
<jiero1> 我不是。
<nyfair> jiero1: 这年头，大众智商普遍偏低，错过一个算啥
<jiero1> nyfair:  我。。。
<leeeee> 这有什么啊
<jiero1> nyfair:  就是想呆在她身边，目前，没有其他的太多想法。
<leeeee> 明显就是还记着前男友好吧
<leeeee> 真是的
<adam8157> 没有太多想法就别耽误人家姑娘时间了
<perr> 你先去富华坐过山车好好想想 jiero1
<nyfair> jiero1: adam壕之所以是壕，就是因为有见地啊
<wzssyqa> 毛子真不靠谱，又摔了个质子M
<adam8157> nyfair: 牛牛你说我说的对么?
<jiero1> adam8157:  呃。。。
<jiero1> perr: 。。
<leeeee> 你俩怎么像搞基的节奏
<jiero1> nyfair: 。。。
<imtxc> adam8157: 对
<imtxc> jiero1: ^^
<leeeee> 当当和牛牛？
<jiero1> imtxc: 。。。。
<nyfair> adam8157: 你个混蛋，我都要哭死了。我做梦都想邪教妹子
<adam8157> nyfair: 绿教?
<nyfair> leeeee: 你才是牛牛，你全家都是牛牛
<jiero1> 算了。我就说我想今天和你一起去吃饭罢了。
<leeeee> 你们俩的破事 扯我干嘛
<jiero1> 不过就和她闺蜜在一起了。
<nyfair> jiero1: 你要是问，怎样让她约你吃饭，也许有人会告诉你
<gfrog> wzssyqa: 黑龙江掉下来的不明飞行物就是质子M么？ lol
<jiero1> nyfair: 怎么作？
<perr> no zuo no die
<leeeee> 罗杰
 * gfrog juju on windows. zeze cc adam8157 freeflying 
<onlylove> leeeee: 牛牛，是指很牛的人的意思，是 adam8157 和 nyfair之间的称呼
<leeeee> 谁把你拉上来的你去找谁去
<leeeee> onlylove：i see
<onlylove> leeeee: 是这样的，我昨天和他说，你找个妹子问下咋办吧，结果有个妹子鼓励他追那个妹子到她的城市
<adam8157> 牛牛也是丁丁的意思
<onlylove> adam8157: 还有啥意思
<leeeee> onlylove：我知道啊 他跟我说了 别人都以身试法了 我也觉得自己反驳不了
<onlylove> leeeee: 问题是罗杰和她前男友太像，所以有些事不好办
<perr> 我印象中 jiero1 是十分有思想，有主见，有魄力，有灵魂。不是这么2滴呀
<gfrog> onlylove: leeeee 牛，就是有两只角的嘛， adam8157 和 nyfair 加起来，不刚好两只角， lol
<leeeee> perr：我也这么觉得 他现在。。唉。。
<onlylove> perr: 但是，现在他恋爱了，所以智商直线下降到零下不知道多少
<leeeee> gfrog：你确定我听得懂？
<gfrog> leeeee: 不好说
<onlylove> gfrog: 羊和角马表示不服
<onlylove> gfrog: 还有鹿
<huntxu> onlylove: leeeee 罗杰恋爱了？！
<onlylove> huntxu: 单相思
<huntxu> onlylove: 这个也不在我的思考范围内啊
<onlylove> huntxu: 你的思考范围是啥
<huntxu> onlylove: 罗杰不是连性别概念都不强烈的吗
<onlylove> huntxu: 你信？
<leeeee> huntxu：哈哈哈哈哈哈
<huntxu> onlylove: 是什么女的这么厉害能引起他的兴趣
<onlylove> huntxu: 不知道
<adam8157> 和nyfair正合适
<huntxu> adam8157: 那就变女王控正太了
<adam8157> huntxu: 妥妥的
<adam8157> huntxu: jiero1 这么纯情的小伙子正痛苦呢, 你还来调侃! 坏人!
<nyfair> 生活
<perr> 坏人
<nyfair> 总是
 * gfrog 周末去哪耍呢……
<nyfair> 充满新奇
<adam8157> gfrog: 去哪浪呢?
<nyfair> 筱筱唏嘘
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃去游泳馆呗，脱光了浪
<nyfair> 尽掂我心
<nyfair> 你的XX
<adam8157> gfrog: 妥妥的
<nyfair> 在我手上
<nyfair> 今晚
<nyfair> 不见不散
<huntxu> nyfair: 你把 jiero1 收了吧
<nyfair> 想你的
<nyfair> 罗杰
<nyfair> 这样可好？
<adam8157> 摘录一下 nyfair:"唏嘘, 你的XX, 在我手上"
<nyfair> 标准小清新脑残梨花体
<onlylove> 不管那些了
<onlylove> 周末怎么过呢
<huntxu> onlylove: 不管你是
<huntxu> onlylove: 站着撸
<huntxu> onlylove: 还是
<huntxu> onlylove: 躺着撸
<huntxu> onlylove: 总会是
<huntxu> onlylove: 在撸中
<huntxu> onlylove: 渡过
<huntxu> onlylove: 周末
<onlylove> huntxu: jiero1那点小破事，折腾我和 l5e好久了
 * huntxu 这才叫梨花体
<adam8157> huntxu: ...
<onlylove> huntxu: 靠，刷屏，kk怎么不给你+q
<huntxu> onlylove: 我手打的
<adam8157> kk不在
<huntxu> onlylove: 速度比它检测的慢
<onlylove> adam8157: 你帮kk+下
<huntxu> onlylove: leeeee 只能算l4e
<leeeee> ==
<onlylove> huntxu: 怎么讲
<huntxu> onlylove: leeeee 不然写成le{5}
<adam8157> huntxu: l4e也不对的
<huntxu> onlylove: 自己数数internationalization=i18n
<huntxu> onlylove: i和n中间多少个字母
<leeeee> ==
<onlylove> huntxu: 那应该是l3e
<huntxu> onlylove: 显然是4
<huntxu> le{5}吧，这个没有歧义
<onlylove> huntxu: 靠，你赢了
<huntxu> 不过比较难打
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> ä½ ä¿©
<leeeee> 有意思么
<nyfair> 我书
<nyfair> 念得少
<nyfair> 你们
<nyfair> 不要骗我
<leeeee> 擦
<leeeee> 你干嘛呢
<leeeee> 脑残啊
<perr> 1+
<onlylove> nyfair: 神补刀
<leeeee> 让我想起以前看的那个什么诗。。
<leeeee> 我
<leeeee> 今天
<leeeee> 吃了一碗
<leeeee> 红烧肉
<leeeee> 云云的诗。。
<onlylove> leeeee: 打油诗么
<perr> 曰:真难吃？
<leeeee> 搞笑的。。这还打油
<leeeee> 啊啊啊啊啊 不想看书怎么办
<onlylove> leeeee: 不看
<huntxu> leeeee: 把书烧掉
<perr> 吃掉
<onlylove> huntxu: 烧掉了回头想看还要再买
<onlylove> perr: 你先吃本让我等围观下？
<huntxu> onlylove: 烧掉能保证以后想不起来要看
<perr> onlylove，先给我寄本来
<onlylove> perr: 小卖部随便买本作业本就是
<onlylove> perr: 好多书用铜版纸印刷的，那个难消化
<perr> onlylove，那你买了带过来
<yunfan> onlylove: 用java都比用c#好点啊 你真是才离虎口 又入狼窝
<leeeee> ==
<onlylove> yunfan: ranorex支持vb.net和c#
<alvin_rxg> Title: VB.NET (@ vb.net)
<leeeee> 等会再聊
<leeeee> 出去遛弯
<yunfan> onlylove: 都差不多
<onlylove> yunfan: 我觉得我应该去canonical搬机器
<onlylove> yunfan: 那工作还能锻炼身体
<onlylove> yunfan: 我不仅要学c#,还要帮project owner学shell,他也是，自己学shell教我c#
<onlylove> yunfan: 你说的expect的事情，他昨天刚问
<nyfair> c#
<yunfan> onlylove: 这个expect可支持正则？
<nyfair> 加上
<nyfair> powershell
<nyfair> 挺好的
<onlylove> yunfan: 没研究那么深，我觉得吧，应该支持
<yunfan> 不用了 前几天我找到个win上起console的环境 挺好的
<nyfair> yunfan: 求那个
<yunfan> 是一个预制的cygwin环境 带包管理 有tmux之类的
<nyfair> yunfan: 哦，cygwin，pass
<onlylove> yunfan: 今天看了几个剑三的PVP宏的帖子，整个人不好了，插件果然和外挂差不多了
<yunfan> nyfair: babun windows console 你搜这个 整个包200m
<yunfan> 不过很值得 有包管理太方便了
<yunfan> 我现在在win下开tmux很爽
<yunfan> 就是 默认zsh还有起一个shell要几秒 不太好
<yunfan> 不过怀疑他是jvm起的
<onlylove> yunfan: http://tieba.baidu.com/p/3040469839?see_lz=1
<alvin_rxg> Title: 说我卖宏？不就是宏狗么，一次让你们看个过瘾，PVP宏的前世今生_剑网3吧_百度贴吧 (@ baidu.com)
<nyfair> yunfan: cygwin也解决不了我的问题啊，我就想简单的有个shell，在日文环境下能显示中文，中文环境能显示日文就ok
<nyfair> 但是windows没有unicode shell
<yunfan> nyfair: 你的需求不属于这个软件要解决的
<yunfan> 不过中文环境难道不能显示中文么
<onlylove> nyfair: 你这个是unicodeshell吧，
<nyfair> yunfan: 可以啊
<onlylove> nyfair: 只要有字体就可以
<yunfan> 我只知道tmux是untf8的
<yunfan> utf8
<onlylove> yunfan: 她的需求类似有一个xterm但是想要个支持unicode的xterm
<yunfan> nyfair: 你打个日文给我看看在那个上面可能显示
<nyfair> onlylove: 还有个根本问题，windows上对于unicode的文件名自定义了个wstring
<nyfair> yunfan: 这个肯定可以
<onlylove> nyfair: win8那高大上的语言包，不行吗
<nyfair> yunfan: 但是我想打开日文文件名的文件
<nyfair> onlylove: 老生长谈的历史遗留问题了
<onlylove> nyfair: 我一直没用过，就是vista还是7开始的languagepack，只有高级版才有
<nyfair> onlylove: 有gui的都没问题，cmd不行
<yunfan> nyfair: 那你干嘛不装个日文操作系统 真是啰嗦
<onlylove> yunfan: 日文显示不了中文
<yunfan> 不过你说的这个问题 我以前也碰到过类似的
<nyfair> yunfan: 明白了么
<onlylove> nyfair: 我想起个问题来，就是，有个8位的cmd
<yunfan> 就是中文mp3文件从win上迁过来的
<onlylove> nyfair: 就是那里面的文件名都是8.3格式的
<yunfan> 很挫 里面idtag好像是gbk 名字也是
<nyfair> onlylove: 嗯，8.3可以，但是用8.3太疼了
<perr> 国际矛盾果然很吊
<nyfair> 所以shell我还是坚决支持linux阵营，cmd实在烂
<onlylove> yunfan: mp3我都是重新写一遍idv3的标签
<onlylove> nyfair: 对了，不是有powershell么，也不行？
<yunfan> onlylove: 我简单 我重新下 生成ogg
<yunfan> 所以说win挫 搞个utf8不就皆大欢喜了
<yunfan> 至于阿拉伯人的需求 我们可以不管
<onlylove> yunfan: 真不知道重新下简单还是写下标签简单，foobar和千千静听都可以直接批量重写标签
<nyfair> onlylove: 显示之类都ok，碰到我那种不同文字的文件的I/O还是不行
<yunfan> onlylove: 我以前只有单系统 没有win
<perr> nyfair 乃神马疼？
<onlylove> yunfan: 你从win上搬过来之前写下标签就好了
<nyfair> ape tag不会乱码，id3v2也不会，别写id3v1
<yunfan> onlylove: 太折腾 那个时候有 g.cn/music 下载挺快的
<yunfan> 而且我喜欢的都是曲子 不存在版权问题
<yunfan> 版权人已经挂了几百年了
<yunfan> 当然严格追究的话 演奏的人貌似还是有版权
<onlylove> yunfan: 唱片公司会索求版权的，当然了，这东西就像四大名著似的，人都死了，出版社依旧可以赚钱
<onlylove> yunfan: 还有，有些曲子，你还是研究下是古曲还是现代的
<onlylove> yunfan: 比方说二泉映月这种，就属于说不清道不明的
 * onlylove 先下班
<jiero> ...
<jiero> shall I  call her!
<gebjgd> jiero, 超強 你終於會說英語了
<jiero> i'm drilling a hole through my heart.........
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。大叔
<gebjgd> jiero, 哦 對了 你可能是英語學霸
<jiero> gebjgd:  我才不是。。。
<jiero> gebjgd: 我在勾引英文系小姑娘。。。
<jiero> lol
<gebjgd> jiero, 要上qq羣  你個笨蛋
<jiero> gebjgd: 我在她的群里。。。
<gebjgd> jiero, 這裏能有美貌如花的妹子  那真是邪門了
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。
<wsm> bing
<wsm> ping
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。
<jiero> gebjgd:  我脑子都乱了。废柴了。
<jiero> gebjgd: 需要烧一下。
<jiero> wzssyqa: 。。。袜子。。。
<leeeee> 。。
<wzssyqa> 组里搞了台机器，全组在猜性能
<leeeee> 、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、ã€
 * leeeee 在吃粽子
<jiero> leeeee: 我。。。吃不下饭。。
<jiero> leeeee: 隔膜顶到胃了。。。
<leeeee> 中午吃啥了？
<jiero> leeeee: 没吃。。。
 * leeeee 虽然吃不惯上海菜，但是喜欢上海的粽子
<leeeee> 。。你没吃你顶毛线？
<jiero> leeeee: 吃不下
<leeeee> == 你是闲得
<leavfin> jiero,　粽子是糯米做的，等着消化不良吧
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 怎么可能
<leeeee> 吃糯米就消化不良？
<leeeee> 、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、ã€
<leavfin> leeeee, 他本身就顶到胃了
<leeeee> 我没让他吃啊。。
<leeeee> 我发现我掉了一只耳钉 但是不知道啥时候掉的以及怎么掉的。。
<roylez> leeeee: .
<roylez> leeeee: 被果果吃了
<leeeee> == 最近没去她家啊。。
<leeeee> 扎西 你何时喜酒什么的啊
<veryd> 我的opensuse安装mysql为什么没有提示设置管理密码？
<leeeee> roylez：是我经常提到她还是你们记忆力太好？ 上次跟我学妹吃饭 也有说起她。。
<roylez> leeeee: 你提到太多了
<roylez> leeeee: 而且果这个字大家都比较容易记
<leeeee> roylez：好吧 那我以后还是保护她的隐私好了。。嗯。。以后发她弟弟。。
<leeeee> roylez：怎么样？新电脑顺手不？
<roylez> leeeee: 快多了
<leeeee> roylez：噗 你不是追求慢节奏么。。
<roylez> ....
<leeeee> roylez：我昨天看到一篇文章 感觉跟你上次说的思想很相似 准备发给你的 但是想想你看不懂中文  就算了
<roylez> lol
<imtxc> 啥
<leeeee> 嗨~周末去哪约会呢亲~
<imtxc> roylez: 扎西这两天得闲啊
<imtxc> leeeee: 看吧
<perr> bingo
<perr> steam要32bit库,怎么装
<perr> ?
<leeeee> 连罗杰都去约会了
<leeeee> 怪不得如此冷清
<October21> leeeee: 是你寂寞了
<perr> 乃没事干? leavfin
<perr> 乃没事干? leeeee
<perr> sorry, leavfin
<perr> 你看,曹操来了
<jiero> its very hard, my friends, while Im here, im calm.
<leeeee> October21：== 明显不是我寂寞 寂寞的都去约会了好吧
<jiero> but she is watching videos
<jiero> leeeee:  like you do.
<leeeee> 求别搞笑 对你无语了 你现在不是在她房间？
<jiero> leeeee:  those cute kids from "where is dad?"
<October21> leeeee: 你的话出卖了你
<jiero> leeeee:   I'm in the dinning room with her
<October21> leeeee: 你没事来这里侃大山？
<jiero> and her friends.
<perr> jiero, you too?
<October21> jiero: what？date？
<leeeee> October21：==
<jiero> anyway, Im calm here.
<October21> jiero: date？
<jiero> October21:  no date.
<October21> jiero: party？
<caleb-> leeeee 寂寞了
<jiero> October21:  no!
<perr> that's a party...
<leeeee> jiero：正常点行不？好好吃饭
<leeeee> caleb-：==
<jiero> October21: no, I m just there chatting with you guys!
<jiero> leeeee:  oh, thanks for reminding. Im not hungry.
<October21> jiero: 你被她们忽视了？
<perr> jiero, 乃可以离开那个不重视乃的鬼地方
<jiero> perr:  its ok to have peace .
<leeeee> perr：让他去吧 他现在内心狂热 对纠纠的爱无法让他离开
<perr> jiero, 注意九品,别喝的烂醉
<jiero> if I get away, I may fear more
<jiero> perr.....
<leeeee> 他俩一起 就是 纠结。。
<jiero> wth
<leeeee> 纠纠 和 罗杰。。真是纠结哈哈哈
<jiero> 。。。。
 * jiero 捏捏 leeeee
<leeeee> 敢捏你姐！小心我给纠纠画圈圈
<jiero> 。。。
<leeeee> lol
<Saigut> 有对lfs文档翻译有兴趣的吗？
<mk3548208> Saigut, 你想翻译lfs？
<Saigut> 项目放在github上进行，所以比较方便
<Saigut> mk3548208: 是的
<mk3548208> 项目地址多少？
<jiero> 果然。心情平静了。。。
<Saigut> 项目地址是： http://github.com/Saigut/lfs-to-cn
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Saigut/lfs-to-cn · GitHub (@ github.com)
<jiero> 中毒了我。
<leeeee> 你何止中毒啊
<leeeee> 没得救
<Saigut> 现在的翻译模式感觉比较好了，而且未来给新版本翻译也会比较方便
<Saigut> 希望有兴趣的来看一下 :)
<jiero> leeeee:  看她讲课
<leeeee> 别跟我讲
<jiero> leeeee: 。。。
<jiero> leeeee: learning from Chinese way of English teaching
<jiero> still calm . thats part of normal me
<leeeee> ·························································································································································································································
<perr> jiero, 赶紧节素那蛋疼的聚会,回到 leeeee 的怀抱
<jiero> perr: ？
<jiero> ...
<leeeee> == 别害我
<perr> jiero, 我滴也是可以滴嘛
<October21> leeeee: 你在干什么？刷屏
<leeeee> 我没动啊。。
<October21> leeeee: 刚离开会就看见满屏字符
<leeeee> == 我也很困惑
<October21> leeeee: 不要随便贴你copy的字符
<October21> leeeee: 乱码了
<leeeee> 我没有。。
<perr> October21, 不要随便看copy的字符,会乱码的....
<October21> perr: 我的客户端有显示，怎么不看？
<perr> October21, 看远方.
<October21> perr: 嗯
 * leeeee 居然把闲置的手机卖了
<leeeee> 笑死
<jiero> MeaCu1pa:  号可怜。你就不会用用？
<jiero> MeaCu1pa: 手机
<slucx> happyaron: 我在rc.loal里加上了句echo 500 > /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness设置屏幕亮度，为啥现在不起作用了啊？
<October21> slucx: 权限
<October21> 需要su，sudo不行
<jiero> oc
<slucx> October21: rc.local是root权限执行的吧？
<jiero> October21:  终于想起来了，oc很像是日本的雨人
<October21> slucx: 我也不清楚，我是菜鸟
<October21> jiero: 日本也有雨人？
<slucx> October21: 你太谦虚了
<October21> 我看里面的注释，说的是开机启动的，应该的root权限
<October21> 但是root权限也是有区别的，我不知道区别在那里
<October21> 我自己在ubuntu下用sudo修改是不奏效的
<October21> 但su可以
<jiero>  October21 噢我没见过中国的晴天娃娃
<October21> jiero: 我没见过天线宝宝
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 噗
<jiero> October21: 。。。
<leeeee> 天线宝宝也有GAY。。
<October21> spung bob
<October21> 海绵宝宝，这个翻译不错
<leeeee> 怎么把通讯录清空？
<jiero> leeeee: 哪里的通讯录？
<leeeee> 手机里的通讯录啊
<leeeee> 全删除了才能卖啊。。
<jiero> leeeee: 。。。直接重置手机看看
<leeeee> 直接恢复出厂设置了
<leeeee> 刚刚在听我室友说 她男友表哥 89年的。。已经有三个小孩了。。
<leeeee> 最大的八岁
<leeeee> 我都惊呆了
<leeeee> 惊呆了！！
 * NoIE 我听到回音了回音了回音了
<leeeee> 。。。
<imtxc> happyaron: 你有纸质版的妞摄？
<jiero> imtxc happyaron  我现在安静了
<jiero> leeeee: 非大学生要得早
<jiero> leeeee:  我舅 49 有了第二个孩子
<leeeee> imtxc happyaron 别理他
<jiero> leeeee: 给你看看我妹妹 :)
<leeeee> 那我哥42才有第一个孩子呢
<leeeee> 好啊
<jiero> leeeee:  http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i1130534
<leeeee> 比我家果果小好多
<jiero> leeeee:  这是小孩。才3岁
<jiero> leeeee: 到目前，我也没见到一个双子座的。
<jiero> 这里谁是双子啊。。。 5.22 到6.21 出生的？
<leeeee> 我曾经喜欢的男生也是双子
<leeeee> 哪有像你这样。。
<jiero> leeeee: ？ 我怎么了？
<leeeee> 一点都不像风一样的男子
<jiero> leeeee:  我？
<leeeee> 对啊
<October21> leeeee: 我呢？
<jiero> leeeee: 我不像风？我像水？
<jiero> leeeee:  http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i1130576
<jiero> leeeee: 这张照出来，我都不像中国人了。。。
<leeeee> 你们家的骨骼架子都差不多啊
<leeeee> October21：你比他好多了
<leeeee> 或许是因为你没在这爆你的感情经历 没见你优柔寡断 郁郁寡欢
<October21> leeeee: 嗯
<jiero> leeeee: 。。。。。优柔寡断。。
<October21> 前车之鉴，后世之师
<jiero> leeeee:  行动像风，思维像泥潭
<jiero> October21: 千万别太早。先耗着。。。
<jiero> 心情像烈火
<jiero> 行如风动，思似泥沼，干柴烈火。
 * jiero 拍拍 leeeee
<leeeee> == 你看见了吧？ 到现在还在那搞不清楚
<October21> jiero: 你老大不小了啊
<leeeee> October21
<jiero> October21: 嗯。
<jiero> October21: 我比你大很多。
<October21> jiero: 那是你全家福么？
<jiero> October21: 其实没关系旁边83年的和90年的正好呢。
<jiero> October21: 那是我的一个哥哥
<October21> 哦
<jiero> 还有两个妹妹
<jiero> October21: 今年4月我失去了一层保护伞，30岁的哥哥结婚了
<jiero> October21: 还有这层
<October21> jiero: 你知道就好了
<jiero> October21:  好什么。。。
<October21> jiero: 你也不糊涂
<leeeee> ==
<jiero> leeeee: 双子座会怎么样？
<leeeee> 我对星座没有了解，连自己是什么星座都不知道 只不过就是喜欢那个男同学就记住他是双子座而已。。
<jiero> leeeee: 我是极度花心的，可能就偷袭你。
<jiero> :X
<jiero> 乱说话了。
<October21> 欲盖弥彰
<jiero> 。。。
<leeeee> 我呵呵呵呵呵 你偷袭啊 这么远看你怎么袭
<October21> leeeee: 小心被钓走
<leeeee> 想多了。。
<leeeee> 每次听我室友打电话
<leeeee> 都超级好笑
<jiero> leeeee:  好笑什么？
<leeeee> 就是她和她男朋友啊
<leeeee> 很幽默
<leeeee> 很搞笑
<leeeee> 加上他俩的地方话
<leeeee> 真是我每次都一个人在那笑
<leeeee> 我同学在跟她男友讲 黄海波嫖娼被抓了
<leeeee> 然后她男友就说 嫖娼有什么
<leeeee> 我同学就说 嫖娼还没怎么？？？
<leeeee> 然后她男友来了依据。。文人骚客嘛。。
<leeeee> 我笑喷了
<leeeee> 难道是我笑点太低
<leeeee> 反正就好笑
<jiero> leeeee:  我自己一般是不喜欢黄色笑话的。。。以前曾经和室友争执过。。。
<jiero> 但是这个。。。我根本没弄懂。。。有什么好笑。
<leeeee> 这个是黄色笑话？？
<jiero> leeeee: 这个不是。
<leeeee> 没有。。就是他俩语气很搞笑啦
<jiero> leeeee: 带黄海 bo
<leeeee> 反正我主要是觉得他俩就是很搞笑，，说话，，
<leeeee> 说什么都好笑
<jiero> leeeee:  吴语？
<leeeee> 不是 俩人都是安徽的
<jiero> leeeee: 不行了。睡了。明天早起爬山去。
<leeeee> 嗯 祝你和纠纠玩得愉快
<wzssyqa> leeee 竟然是妹子？
<wzssyqa> ！！
<slucx> happyaron: 请教个问题，tp本子上的Fn这些快捷键不能用是少装了啥包？
<hoxily> slucx: 运行 xev 看一下Fn揵按下后，看下 keycode 与 keysym 以及 key的名字
<slucx> hoxily: 这个是捕获键值的？
<hoxily> slucx: 是的。 再研究下这篇文章，https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Extra_Keyboard_Keys
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Extra Keyboard Keys - ArchWiki (@ archlinux.org)
<hoxily> slucx: 以前用Awesome，成功绑定了音量键。
<slucx> hoxily: debian似乎可以直接用这些键
<hoxily> 那很好呀。
<slucx> hoxily: 忘记装哪个包了
<sasdf> 问下收费VPN那个比较好一点？
<sasdf> 都要睡觉了么
<gebjgd> @虎头是我：华春莹回应：“在你生活当中，你与西门庆发生了摩擦，如果你这个武大郎想尽可能本着友好，平等，而且以互谅的精神解决问题，你是要通过双方之间的对话尽快平息事态，解决问题呢，还是你这个矮穷挫敢拿着大喇叭广播骂西门大官人？
<knownbad> 猪头是我。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我早就知道
<gebjgd> @假装在纽约：转：越南那边都死人了，菲律宾又把咱家船扣了，中午还有农民炸乡政府，请领导指示，咋办？领导紧皱眉头，掐灭了手里的香烟，狠狠地说道：下午，把黄海波嫖娼的消息发出去......
<knownbad> 这个厉害。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 垬向來用雞巴管嘴巴
<knownbad> 好笑的是中国经常说美国枪械多野蛮危险，中国农民直接就炸了。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 天朝就是這樣  當笑話吧
<knownbad> 其实从来都是人危险不是事物。
<knownbad> 武器不杀人，是人杀人。
<knownbad> 不需要武器也要把人骂死。
<gebjgd> knownbad, dota2
<knownbad> 去玩吧，今晚没小萝莉？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 必然有
#ubuntu-cn 2014-05-17
<slucx> Fn没法用貌似是thinkpad_acpi 的bug
<auwooo-0x71> hi join Us 0x71 (xc) Our Hacker Team at open.ircnet.net #0x71.org ... . We groom you as none core member :)
<slucx> http://item.jd.com/1002696.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: 【戴尔P2014H】戴尔（DELL） P2014H 19.5英寸16:9宽屏 LED背光液晶显示器【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城 (@ jd.com)
<cfhowlett> !spam
<onlylove> 怕迷路下载百度地图了，老版地图要200多M，新版的就18M，真晕
<cfhowlett> onlylove NO SPAM!
<onlylove> cfhowlett: 你意思是我在spam咯？
<cfhowlett> !cn|onlylove
<onlylove> cfhowlett: 你再骚扰我，我找OP打你小报告
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> onlylove：==
<onlylove> leeeee: 怀疑那货是不知道谁的傻BOT
<leeeee> 干嘛 搞不好暗恋你啥的
<leeeee> 我很好奇 你居然会迷路？
<onlylove> leeeee: 我路痴
<onlylove> leeeee: 前几天的releaseparty，愣是没找到，最后放弃了
<onlylove> leeeee: 那地方我去年还去过一次
<leeeee> 怎么会啊 男生方向感不应该都很强么、、
<leeeee> 而且你是北方的男生啊、、东南西北不是问题啊
<onlylove> leeeee: 你这就不对了
<onlylove> leeeee: 你去过青岛么
<onlylove> leeeee: 青岛的街道全部都是斜的，没有正南正北的
<leeeee> 没去过 我只是从大众观点来看啊
<leeeee> 只是很惊讶而已
<onlylove> leeeee: 而且方向感，女生也有很好的和南北方没太大关系
<leeeee> 一般而言。。算了 不跟你争论
<cfhowlett> !cn
<onlylove> leeeee: 我手机上的应用，常用的就俩，指南针，地图
<cfhowlett> !english
<onlylove> 这傻BOT居然是帝都的
<leeeee> 我也路痴 但是关键是我连地图都看不懂 所以没用 我出门不懂就问  问别人很快的
<onlylove> leeeee: 你知道你要去的地方，问人，人都不知道啥感觉么，您好，**怎么走，我不知道
<onlylove> leeeee: release party那天，我实在找不到路了，瞅见一个派出所，找民警问问吧……人直接说不知道
<leeeee> == 我一般出发前先百度好目的地在哪，什么路，附近什么建筑地标
<onlylove> leeeee: 手机上装个导航犬或者地图啥的，没坏处
<leeeee> 到了附近就问啊。。
<onlylove> leeeee: 唉，我也这样，但是……
<leeeee> 反正我看不懂地图
<onlylove> leeeee: 我那天去京东拿优盘，被保安指了个完全相反的方向，然后十几分钟的路，我走了一小时
<leeeee> ==
<onlylove> leeeee: 我当时后悔了，因为京东的北辰自提点我知道在哪，但是不常去，中关村自提点常去，心想，当时怎么手贱点了北辰
<onlylove> leeeee: 其实下单那天，想去奥林匹克公园玩玩的……然后第二天下雨……
<leeeee> 好吧 。。
<leeeee> 你太神奇了。。然后您的身体也很弱。。各种。。感觉弱不禁风。。
<onlylove> leeeee: 你打算好好喂养我么……
<leeeee> 我还好好保护你呢。。喂养。。你宠物啊。。你妹纸啊。。
<onlylove> 那我好好保护你吧……
<leeeee> == 就你这样。。
<onlylove> 你整天熬夜把自己整的黑眼圈太重的，需要有人督促你按时睡觉
<leeeee> == 哪有
<onlylove> 不承认算了
<leeeee> 你啊 找个没谈过恋爱的妹纸谈场恋爱去
<leeeee> 我隔壁寝室的妹子就是 跟男友都是第一次谈恋爱
<leeeee> 打电话打四五个小时。。
<leeeee> 在我看来不可思议。。
<onlylove> 原来我还打爆过四折的电话卡呢，有啥稀奇的
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 你跟谁打啊。。
<onlylove> 一个妹子，很久以前的事情了，快10年了
<leeeee> 厉害。。除了跟我妈还有我姐，，其他人很少十分钟。。
<leeeee> 超过。。
<onlylove> 都是些陈芝麻烂谷子了
<onlylove> 我现在很少打电话，基本短信联系，短信联系的也没几个，也不常发
<leeeee> 羡慕每天打电话的话。。真是有话讲。。佩服
<onlylove> 我是偶尔打那么长，每天也么啥好讲的
<MeaCu1pa_> .
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> onlylove:您找到没？
<uewdl> 哈哈
<slucx> 这里现在真冷清啊
<gebjgd> slucx, 那是你來的時間不對
<gebjgd> slucx, 高帥富都是在上班時間聊天
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> gebjgd：周末不在家奶娃在这闲聊作甚
<gebjgd> leeeee, 我在家  但我不是高副帥
<leeeee> gebjgd：我没跟你说高富帅啊 我说你该在家奶娃
<gebjgd> leeeee, 邊上呢
<leeeee> 来嘛 发张你女儿的照片什么的
<gebjgd> leeeee, 我們不想傷你的心
<leeeee> == 我都说了不介意。。
<onlylove> gebjgd: 你们？你和你女儿？
<leeeee> onlylove：他说我看到他女儿会自杀。。
<onlylove> leeeee: 太漂亮还是太磕碜
<leeeee> onlylove：他说他也不是高富帅。。那么他的老婆应该到了天仙的级别吧。。跟别人学学怎么追妹纸啊。。
<leeeee> onlylove：== 你会说自己女儿磕碜？
<onlylove> leeeee: 他不是高富帅？你这也信？
<onlylove> leeeee: 他现在人都不在中国
<onlylove> leeeee: 你也太天真了
<leeeee> 哦。。我哪知道啊，，人家说什么我也无从考证啊，，干嘛质疑
<onlylove> leeeee: 问题是我知道
<leeeee> 对啊 所以我现在知道了啊。。
<leeeee> onlylove：罗杰今天是去约会了？
<onlylove> leeeee: 不知道，我也经常找不到他
<onlylove> leeeee: 愿得一心人，白头不相离，对于任何用技巧能追到的妹子，我都不会珍惜
<leeeee> 这货居然没来这犯纠结。。应该是去了
<leeeee> onlylove：== 难道追妹纸不需要技巧么？
<onlylove> leeeee: 有本书叫把妹达人
<leeeee> 本本主义就算了
<onlylove> leeeee: 或者通俗点叫PUA，泡学
<onlylove> leeeee: 那不是本本主义哦
<leeeee> 好吧
<onlylove> leeeee: pua的最终目的是推倒，然后拜拜
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 那你就去学么好了
<leeeee> 啊？
<leeeee> 还有这种？
<onlylove> leeeee: 你以为？
<onlylove> leeeee: 说你太天真你还不服
<leeeee> 我是说你可以请教这里结婚的人呀
<leeeee> 不知道啊。。可能我还木有踏入社会吧。。啥都不知道。。
<leeeee> 我姐经常说我很蠢。。书念很多。。但是情商很低、、
<gebjgd> onlylove, QQ英語羣
<gebjgd> onlylove, 才是你永遠的家
<onlylove> leeeee: 用我一生时间，换你10年傻不啦叽
<onlylove> gebjgd: 那是啥
<gebjgd> onlylove, qq羣   英語
<gebjgd> onlylove, 上面的女孩不錯
<onlylove> gebjgd: 不知道有这样的群，而且我现在基本不用qq
<leeeee> onlylove：你QQ音乐听多了吧
<gebjgd> onlylove, 當然有了
<onlylove> leeeee: 这句话是盗墓笔记里面的
<leeeee> gebjgd：你跟你老婆是这样认识的？
<onlylove> leeeee: 不要想我qq音乐听多了，我电脑上播放器，千千静听，foobar2K
<onlylove> leeeee: qq音乐那种东西，我是不屑去用的
<leeeee> 好吧。。你不屑用的东西 我全都在用lol
<onlylove> leeeee: 我其实很愿意用时间换你这样的妹子的真心，可惜……很多妹子并不在意那些
<Zesty_> 不屑用QQ的话大概是因为不用Windows吧
<Zesty_> 我随便猜猜的
<leeeee> onlylove：哎呀 哥 咱们太远了。。
<gebjgd> leeeee, 恩那
<leeeee> gebjgd：怪不得。。
<gebjgd> 不用win  但是還在用qq的路過
<onlylove> leeeee: 不是那个原因，其实……也许我把那些妹子想的过于好了，人都是普通人
<Zesty_> 那就是Mac吧
<onlylove> leeeee: 没人能免俗
<Zesty_> Linux下的QQ体验不管用啥方法体验都太差劲了
<leeeee> onlylove：听不懂你在说啥。。
<leeeee> onlylove：怎么说起感情你就和罗杰一个样了。。
<onlylove> leeeee: 我比罗杰简单多了
<leeeee> 其实一个人也很好啊。。谈恋爱很累的。。
<onlylove> leeeee: 没共同语言的人，注定不能长久在一起，就这样
<leeeee> 我以前照顾我男朋友真的太累了 感觉一个人真的很不错
<leeeee> 有共同语言。。。
<onlylove> leeeee: 如果他照顾你呢
<gebjgd> Zesty_, Linux webqq
<gebjgd> Zesty_, 用了3年多了
<Zesty_> 呃，高亮一次就够了
<gebjgd> Zesty_, 不行 多來幾次
<Zesty_> -_-|||
<Zesty_> 网页版的QQ群不知道支不支持@的功能
<onlylove> leeeee: 罗杰的想法和大多数人一样，找一个自己喜欢而且喜欢自己的人，但是他的做法略不好理解
<gebjgd> Zesty_, 不用@功能
<Zesty_> 那就是QQ群里的@功能了
<Zesty_> 呃，高亮功能*
<Zesty_> 为啥这边的人一直热爱着高亮别人的事业，我搞不明白啊
<Zesty_> http://snag.gy/BBHxW.jpg 壮观极了
 * Zesty_ 捂个小脸
<gebjgd> Zesty_, 必須的
<gebjgd> Zesty_, QQ是蛋逼工具
<Zesty_> 唉，表情党不爱换别的工具
<Zesty_> 纯文本交流多好啊，比图片好多了
<Zesty_> 最近看到了http://ircanywhere.com/在宣传自己
<alvin_rxg> Title: IRCAnywhere (@ ircanywhere.com)
<Zesty_> 等这个差不多完工的时候就把znc换了~
<onlylove> 和妹子吃饭去，走啦
<leeeee> 回来了。。
<leeeee> onlylove：你的想法也略奇怪。。
<rainflying> test new irc client
<leeeee> ==
<jiero> leeeee:  。。。
<jiero> leeeee: 是不是因为我来了
<jiero> leeeee: 我就是帮忙背包的哈。
<leeeee> 什么？
<jiero> leeeee: 她是不需要我任何帮忙的人。
<jiero> leeeee: 穿着拖鞋去爬山哈。
<jiero> perr_: 。。。
<jiero> perr_: 你累不？
<perr_> ？
<jiero> perr_: 没事。。。
<leeeee> 哦。。
<perr_> 咋了
<perr_> 我老是登录？
<jiero> perr_: 没。今天我出去了。
<perr_> 奥，啥意思。你发错了？
<jiero> perr_: 算了。
<perr_> 这没头没脑的，你要珍重。
<leeeee> == 我在看电影
<jiero> leeeee: 嗯。
<jiero> leeeee: 好好吃晚饭。
<leeeee> 吃了呀
 * jiero 带回了澳大利亚的习惯，随便把自己的东西丢到地上。。。
<jiero> 放在地上，席地而坐
<jiero> leeeee: 我也就比较帅一个优点了。。
<leeeee> 席地而坐怎么了。。帅不挺好么
<jiero> leeeee:    呃。我不知道。
<jiero> leeeee:  我今天虽然安心了一阵子，但是后来又傻了 :(
<leeeee> perr：你干嘛啊
<jiero> leeeee:  perr 是移动网络
<perr> 我咋了呀
<jiero> perr: 上线下线
<perr> 我在用手机
<leeeee> jiero:你不是一直很傻么
<jiero> leeeee:  是的。
<leeeee> 那不就得了’
<macint0sh> 各路大神晚上好
<macint0sh> ^k^
<leeeee> ==
<roylez> leeeee: 你的id看上去像 desayuno
<leeeee> roylez：== 你认为我能理解你在说什么么
<roylez> leeeee: 早餐
<leeeee> roylez：我还是理解不了。。我的id像早餐？
<roylez> leeeee: 西班牙语的早餐
<leeeee> 你是说微信？？？
<roylez> leeeee: .
<leeeee> roylez：还是这里的id？如何看我不懂。。
<jiero> roylez:  乐乐
<roylez> jiero: troll渣
 * jiero 抱抱 roylez
<jiero> roylez:  你看的太多了，做了太久旁观者了
<leeeee> roylez：莫名其妙啊我
 * jiero 戳戳 roylez
 * jiero 亲一下 roylez
<leeeee> == 即视感 搞基的即视感。。
<leeeee> roylez：eyesonme是一首歌 王菲的。。
<jiero> roylez: 恰好我有那首
<leeeee> 前面加的一个单词是我名字里的字 就这样。。
<leeeee>  roylez：你赶紧给他上课 告诉他  全世界都不是他的 只有他自己是他的 不要让他迷恋爱情 快去吧
<leeeee> 他是罗杰
<perr_> 对，自恋
<jiero> perr_: 。。。
<jiero> 我一直都自恋啊
<jiero> 今天突然经理问我，你的负面情绪都是靠意志力抑制么？
 * jiero 真是。。。
<perr_> 你咋这么爱自残啊，国家需要你
<jiero> 。。。是的国家需要我，不能自残。所以。。。
<perr_> 残害别人？
 * jiero 今天明天都去陪着。。。果然。。。
<jiero> 是残害别人。
 * jiero 属于人们都会喜欢的类型 -自恋。。。
<leeeee> 自恋的人我领教过了
<leeeee> 我前男友超级自恋。。
<leeeee> 现在想想我真是脑子秀逗了
<jiero> leeeee:  我自恋，但是我会认为一切都是我的错
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 无语。。
<perr_> 原来越南那事是你干的
<roylez> perr_: perro，你的o呢
<leeeee> 掉了呗。
<jiero> perr_: 如果我是超人，就能阻止了
<roylez> jiero: http://baike.baidu.com/view/37107.htm
<alvin_rxg> Title: 命运三女神_百度百科 (@ baidu.com)
<roylez> jiero: 命运三女神好命苦，头都没了
<perr_> 在你那
<jiero> roylez: 嗯。。。要是将一切悲伤都立即放在心上，我直接就自杀了。
<jiero> roylez: 前几天我就差点那样自杀。。。
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 我去
<leeeee> 真心感觉
<perr_> 是街头的羊肉串阻止了乃？
<leeeee> 跟你生活在一起好累
<leeeee> 要不断地开导你
<leeeee> 鼓励你
<leeeee> 天啦
<leeeee> 真是累
<roylez> leeeee jiero 你俩咋拉
<perr_> 这么了解你。。。
<jiero> leeeee: 靠。。。从小到大一直是我安慰朋友好不。。。
<leeeee> roylez：你不造么？ 他看上一妹纸  天天在那纠结 我都开导他好几天了 我缴械了 你来吧
<leeeee> perr_：谁不知道啊？大家都知道好吧。。
<perr_> 我深刻地认识到 jiero 该转投 leeeee 的怀抱
<roylez> leeeee: jiero 就一女人，不理他就好了
<jiero> roylez:  ...
<perr_> 男人中的女人，女人中的男人
<leeeee> roylez：对啊 他现在跟我说我都没理他啊 女人也不是像他那样吧 如果他是女的 你受得了？
<leeeee> perr_：别挖苦我&害我
<jiero> 。。。
 * jiero 就是一女人？
<jiero> 确实。。。小姑娘们都不怕我进卧室。
<perr_> leeeee 我没害你
 * jiero 就像个女孩子
 * jiero 佩服 roylez  ，亲一下
<leeeee> == 不忍直视
 * jiero 亲亲 leeeee
<leeeee> == 别靠近我。。
<onlylove> 手机GPS的搜星能力……我不吐槽了……╮(╯▽╰)╭
<leeeee> 吐槽一下嘛
<onlylove> 哦，在开阔的地方还行，如果找个比较高的建筑啥的，很容易半天找不到卫星
<leeeee> 找卫星干嘛
<onlylove> 反正手机信号不好的地方，GPS信号也不好
<onlylove> 找卫星定位啊，GPS是做啥的
<leeeee> 不造
<onlylove> 哦，对了，你看不懂地图……
<onlylove> GPS就是在地图上标注你现在在哪的东西
<leeeee> onlylove：我前几天帮同学买手机贴膜。。然后人家收到说有点划痕。。我就联系卖家换。。结果换了。。之后没贴好。。膜碎了。。还不如不换。。感觉自己又做错事了。。
<onlylove> leeeee: 你贴的还是他自己贴的，只要不是你贴的，别想太多
<leeeee> 不是我贴的啊，，是我让换的，，
<leeeee> 唉，，
<leeeee> 怪不好意思的
<onlylove> leeeee: 你心里负担太大，我要是和你说，我经历的一个事情，比你这令人难受的多，你想听不，带血的
<leeeee> == 别
<leeeee> 别说了 伤心事就别再提了
<onlylove> 反正那次事故……╮(╯▽╰)╭不提了
<leeeee> 嗯。。
<jiero> hell, don't know what to say
<jiero> just feeling peace...
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 坏孩子。我不知道做什么。
<slucx> 这有用tp本子的没？
<jiero> leeeee:  我索取很多。
<leeeee> 唉。。我心情不好
<leeeee> 睡了
<leeeee> 白白
<jiero> leeeee: 拜拜
<CyrusYzGTt> ?
<onlylove> jiero: 你又抽风了
<onlylove> slucx: 这里用tp的基本都是tp黑
<gebjgd> onlylove, 都是土豪
<onlylove> gebjgd: 你就别说别人土豪了，你自己本身就是土豪
<gebjgd> onlylove, 我自己都用不起tp
<onlylove> gebjgd: 那几个用tp的也大都是公司发的
<gebjgd> onlylove, 我已經換公司了  不發tp
<onlylove> gebjgd: madper已经黑到不用tp的地步了
<onlylove> gebjgd: 不发tp发mbp？
<jiero> onlylove:  嗯。
<jiero> onlylove: 我又迷茫了。
<onlylove> jiero: 有毛好迷茫的
<jiero> onlylove: 今天一起去爬山，我也知道她是绝对不需要我帮忙的。
<jiero> onlylove:  到底 我喜欢什么样都女人？
<jiero> 的
<onlylove> jiero: 绝对不需要？
<onlylove> jiero: 是不愿意把
<gebjgd> onlylove, 臺式機
<gebjgd> onlylove, 又不需要出差 用什麼筆記本
<slucx> onlylove: thinkpad_acpi的BUG没人提交吗？
<jiero> onlylove: 她来说，应该是事事自理，不烦别人。
<onlylove> slucx: 啥bug
<jiero> onlylove: 所以我也写了，我好像喜欢的，都是不需要我的人。
<slucx> onlylove: Fn不能用
<onlylove> slucx: thinkpad在bios里面设置fn好像是？我记得，调整亮度现在直接按f*，如果你要用f*的功能，需要按住fn这个是默认设置
<onlylove> jiero: 她再事事自理，她也是妹子，体力上有限制
<jiero> onlylove:  嗯。所以刚才告诉我累散架了。
<onlylove> jiero: 不用你帮忙，是因为不想你帮忙，不愿意欠你人情
<onlylove> jiero: 你不去帮忙，才是真~笨蛋
<onlylove> jiero: Destine怎么和你说的，你还记得不，
<jiero> onlylove: 记不得。
<CyrusYzGTt> 为了节省手机流量，各位晚安 再见
<onlylove> jiero: 记得不记得无所谓，既然你不想放弃，就机智点
<onlylove> CyrusYzGTt: 拜托，一小时5KB
<jiero> onlylove:  我 - 不知道自己现在的心了。
<onlylove> jiero: 你要向google李开复学习
<Guest11099> 新人来看看
<jiero> onlylove: 他怎么了？
<jiero> onlylove:  我觉得如何堆金钱，似乎能抓住她。。。不过，我自己到底是为什么会喜欢她呢。又想多了。。。
<jiero> 。不知道。
 * jiero 到底自己是怎么一种感受呢。
<onlylove> jiero: 李开复离开微软的时候，说的是following my heart's calling
<Guest11099> quit
<jiero> onlylove:  噢，李开复是微软的啊
<onlylove> jiero: 李开复现在在google
<jiero> onlylove:  噢。
<NoIE> 读过李开复自传的飘过。。。
<jiero> onlylove: 我以为他是脱离google的。不是么。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 他是离开微软去google
<onlylove> jiero: 现在在哪我也不知道
<jiero> onlylove: 嗯。
<jiero> onlylove:  我的心是假的东西！！！
<gebjgd> NoIE, 睡了金發妹子了麼
<NoIE> gebjgd: 没有，我现在都想睡金发汉子了。
<gebjgd> NoIE, 爲什麼  你不直了？
<NoIE> gebjgd: 为什么你老催我？我妈都没你这么着急。
<gebjgd> NoIE, 30歲都不射
<gebjgd> NoIE, 小心不育
<NoIE> gebjgd: 两者之间没关系吧？
<mlockall> swf有没独立的播放器，可以拉进度条的
<jiero> 。
 * jiero 不明白
<onlylove> mlockall: windows下面有
<gebjgd> mlockall, vlc
 * jiero 不知道噢，我是不是该请小姑娘们出去玩。我不懂花钱。
 * jiero 只有4万元可以支配。。。
<jiero> gebjgd:  怎么追女孩子？
<gebjgd> jiero, 直接按倒
<jiero> gebjgd:   她会灭了我。。。
<gebjgd> jiero, 不信
<jiero> gebjgd: 好吧她的朋友会杀了我。。。
<jiero> gebjgd: 伤害了一群人女神的结果一般就是被杀。
<gebjgd> jiero, 不信
<jiero> gebjgd: 当然，你出的的这主意我绝对不会做。。。
<gebjgd> jiero, 繼續擼管吧
<jiero> gebjgd: 不
<hoxily> 金刚葫芦娃
<jiero> hoxily: 。。
<hoxily> jiero: 我翻irclog发现你失恋了。
<jiero> hoxily: 错，是根本没开始
<jiero> 总体来说，当是朋友，有点迁就，没有其他了。
 * jiero 拜拜 lainme
<jiero> lainme: 我想知道你想要什么。现在我很迷茫，我到底想干啥。。
 * jiero 好像一直在迷茫
<jiero> maplebeats: 你妹的还不睡。
<abc-phone> jiero, 学长，还在迷茫啊？
<jiero> abc-phone: 我迷茫了一生了
<abc-phone> jiero, 。。
<tombu> ?
<hoxily> tombu: 抓到新人一只！
<abc-phone> jiero,是时候找到自己的信仰了
<tombu> 表示只是最近混anthonos所以有一两年没来了
<tombu> 今天刚刚打了个kvirc测试在
<abc-phone> tombu, 活捉
<jiero> abc-phone: 我信仰早就找到了，但是那会变动，路线也会修改。迷茫
<tombu> abc-phone:  表示只是最近混anthonos所以有一两年没来了 刚刚打了个kvirc测试在
<tombu> 你想多了
<tombu> 现在u
<jiero> tombu: 做了事，就总是把心思放在其相关方向上了。
<tombu> u坛也去的少了
<jiero> tombu: 噢
<tombu> jiero: ？
<jiero> tombu: 没事，你不用去U坛
<tombu> 估计我那个号也没啥存在感了
<abc-phone> tombu, 论坛还一直很活跃
<tombu> 我上次在arch中文论坛放了个atom的pkgbuild 一周没回复
<jiero> follow my heart ... I hate my heart
<abc-phone>  ...
<abc-phone> tombu, 怒刷存在感
<MeaCu1pa> 尼玛
<tombu> 。。。。。
<tombu> 论libpinyin不好使怎么办
<abc-phone> google拼音
<tombu> 难道换中周韵？
<tombu> google也差不多吧
<tombu> 那个rime印象中轮子配的挺好的
<jiero> MeaCu1pa:  告诉我怎么活的轻松些？
<jiero> MeaCu1pa: 不要被自己的情绪控制
<abc-phone> tombu, 搜狗for Linux
<tombu> 好吧
<tombu> 貌似kde蛋疼
<abc-phone> tombu, 额。。kubuntu？
<MeaCu1pa> jiero: 滚
<tombu> abc-phone: anthonos 五月测试版
<abc-phone> MeaCu1pa, ..
<tombu> 默认kde
<jiero> MeaCu1pa:  .
<abc-phone> tombu, 好吧
<jiero> MeaCu1pa:  明白了
 * jiero 在滚
 * jiero don't know anything....................................................................................................................................................................................
<abc-phone> tombu, 这货不是“国内”的发行版吗？
<tombu> 也算吧
<tombu> 反正开发者都是中学生
<abc-phone> tombu, 中学生！？
<tombu> 是
<tombu> 都是高中生
<tombu> 我自己就是开发者
<tombu> 现在lfs搞出来的
<abc-phone> tombu, 高几了？
<tombu> 高二
<abc-phone> tombu, 高三党瞬间觉得自己老了
<tombu> 其实我也快高三了。。
<abc-phone> tombu, 我快高考了
<abc-phone> tombu, 厉害啊！是不是学霸
<tombu> 不算吧
<tombu> 出国党
<abc-phone> tombu, 。。。
<abc-phone> 额
 * abc-phone 睡觉
<tombu> 下了
<tombu> 得写东西了
<knownbad> gebjgd: 小萝莉呢？
<knownbad> 乖叔叔向她问好。
<niac> 睡不着
<gebjgd> niac, 擼一管
<niac> 还不如去瓢，即使被抓，15天后又是一条好汉
<gebjgd> niac, 海波是條漢子
<niac> gebjgd, 不算好人，也坏不到哪去
<gebjgd> niac, 怎麼不算好人了
<gebjgd> niac, 好人就不能嫖了？
<gebjgd> niac, 性需求是很正常的
<straybird> 好不容易看见聊天信息，居然说这个啊，这个点不睡是在国外？
<gebjgd> straybird, 說這個怎麼了
<straybird> 大半夜的，嘛。
<niac> 蛋疼
<niac> 被一个村姑骗婚了
<gebjgd> niac, 你？
<gebjgd> niac, 恭喜
<gebjgd> 麦兜猪宝宝：我觉得这是个好男人！1、他没出轨，2、没搞小三，3、给钱了。多高的素质啊
<niac> 现在的人都怎么了
<gebjgd> niac, 現在的人都很明白
<gebjgd> niac, 這叫覺醒
<gebjgd> niac, 一個單身的人嫖娼很正常
<niac> 你说我要怎么报复才好呢
<gebjgd> niac, 報復誰？
<gebjgd> niac, 爲什麼報復
<niac> 村姑
<gebjgd> niac, 娶她   天天澆灌她
<niac> 不好
<gebjgd> niac, 我覺得挺好
<niac> 她配不上我
<gebjgd> niac, 這可說不好
<gebjgd> 影星黄海波嫖娼被拘，意外获封“业界良心”: 中国当局在“六四25周年”纪念日前大规模抓捕律师、学者和异议人士、以及越南反华事件愈演愈烈的紧张气氛中，北京警察公布知名影星黄海波因嫖娼被拘消息，未料黄海波却获得一众网友声援。
<niac> 混网易的？
<gebjgd> niac, twitter g+
<niac> 你逼格不高
<gebjgd> niac, 什麼叫逼格？
<niac> 自行补脑去
<gebjgd> niac, 不在牆內 不懂
<niac> where
<gebjgd> niac, 歐洲
<niac> 哪国
<gebjgd> niac, 德國
<niac> 不错
<gebjgd> http://www.zhihu.com/question/20713138
<alvin_rxg> Title: 什么是「逼格」？怎么才能提高「逼格」？ - 知乎 (@ zhihu.com)
<gebjgd> 才知道什麼叫逼格
<gebjgd> niac, 我這是替天朝人民擔憂
<niac> 呵呵，我们只是暂住在此的
<niac> 天朝是共产党的，不是屁民的
<gebjgd> 你实现了“财务上的自由”。你从不像其它男人一样热衷讨论好车，一般你的做法是：买一辆。不过，好车没什么值得炫耀的，车再好能好得过煤老板的？身为“中国知识新贵”的你，更喜欢邀请朋友到家里听自己两百万的Hi-End系统上播放的马勒和布鲁克纳。你听音室里的唱片的总价能买三辆奔驰，你用十三种工具调整自己唱机唱臂的位置
<gebjgd> ，你告诉朋友，玩音响最关键的不是音源，也不是音箱，而是电：水电偏冷，火电偏暖，核电偏硬，你只用来自新疆阿克苏的风电，宽松醇厚。
<gebjgd> 哈哈哈
<gebjgd> 突然發現知乎有點意思
<niac> 没什么，老段子了
<gebjgd> niac, 沒看過
<niac> 国内就看得多
<gebjgd> niac, 只看g+和twitter
<gebjgd> niac, 微薄沒法看
<gebjgd> niac, 到處是已被刪除
<niac> 恩
<niac> gebjgd, 你在欧洲嫖过没
<gebjgd> niac, 沒那機會
<gebjgd> niac, 結婚了 有孩子
<niac> gebjgd, 牛逼
<gebjgd> niac, 家裏的自留地都沒收拾好  還去開荒？
<niac> gebjgd, 原籍哪里的
<gebjgd> niac, 你猜
<niac> 湾湾
<gebjgd> niac, 不對  你還有2次機會兒
<niac> 大陆？
<gebjgd> niac, 是啊
<gebjgd> niac, 逃出天朝的
<niac> 怎么出国的
<gebjgd> niac, 留學
<niac> 自费啊
<gebjgd> niac, 德國不要學費
<gebjgd> niac, 必然自費
<gebjgd> niac, 自己打工就夠了  不然誰來歐洲
<gebjgd> niac, 有錢的都去北美 澳洲了
<niac> 怎么申请的啊
<gebjgd> niac, 有中介
<niac> 费用多少
<gebjgd> niac, 我出國都很久了
<gebjgd> niac, 現在的行情不知道
<niac> 你那时呢
<gebjgd> niac, 10w
<niac> 不多啊
<gebjgd> niac, 所以啊
<niac> 还要考试
<gebjgd> niac, 過語言
<gebjgd> niac, 必然
<niac> 你知道天朝现在房子都好几百万呢
<niac> 你什么工作啊
<gebjgd> niac, 程序員
<niac> 什么语言
<gebjgd> niac, linux c/c++
<niac> gebjgd, 哦
#ubuntu-cn 2014-05-18
<sennn> 早上好！
<perr> 喵
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39578
<alvin_rxg> Title: Solidot | IP统计发现数十万小米用户用相同地址注册 (@ solidot.org)
<onlylove> 出了问题就把问题推到开源程序那边，雷布斯赶紧去死吧
<October21> 这是分身啊
<October21> 雷军是程序员出身，怎么能说这种话
<October21> 说这种不负责的话
<onlylove> 雷布斯才不是程序员，求伯君才是
<October21> 雷军老是做一些外行的事，这也难怪了
<onlylove> 就像前些日子openssl出事，然后就把责任都推给openssl一样
<leeeee> onlylove：我昨天11点多就睡了 结果4点就醒了。。一点都不好。。
<onlylove> leeeee: 4点就醒了？
<leeeee> 然后我就听见外面鸟叫 同学打呼。。一直睡不了。。
<onlylove> leeeee: 如果不是因为天气的原因的话，还是有点问题，3到5点是肺的活动时间，脾或者肺休息不好
<leeeee> 最后醒来十点了。。。
<leeeee> 还不如晚睡呢。。
<onlylove> leeeee: 你平时都几点睡呢
<leeeee> 最近都两三点吧。。
<onlylove> 如果是肺经的话，影响皮肤
<onlylove> leeeee: 那几点起？
<leeeee> == 十点。。
<onlylove> 我也有一段时间3到5点之间就起来了，然后接着睡
<leeeee> 唉。。
<leeeee> == 今天周末啊。。
<jiero> 原来妹子喜欢请吃饭。算了。
<jiero> zenNamaste:  我又回到2009年那个忧郁的我了。。。
<jiero> leeeee: 小李子
<jiero> leeeee: 昨天我被当成美男+美女照片上传了，只传了我的照片。。。
<leeeee> 你不是约会去了么
<leeeee> 哦。。
<jiero> leeeee: 怎么会。她跟着另一个男人
<leeeee> 。。。。。。
<leeeee> 男人 女人。。奇怪
<jiero> leeeee:  :) 误解的语言非常容易写
<jiero> leeeee:  简单说，她朋友的未婚夫开车载着她们一群出去玩
<leeeee> 好吧。。
<leeeee> 厉害
<jiero> 好象是，我不知道 :)
<jiero>  leeeee  给你看死蛇
<leeeee> 别。。。
<leeeee> 我不看
<knownbad> jiero: 文艺死青年。
<leeeee> jiero：同情你。。
<leeeee> jiero：我认识很多妹纸都喜欢请吃饭啊。。
<jiero> knownbad:  。。。你是山东移民后代么？
<jiero> leeeee:   我邀请她晚上来和我姥爷家吃饭说话
<jiero> leeeee: 噢。明白喜欢被请吃饭
 * jiero 喜欢被请去看新鲜东西。。。
<knownbad> 小时候是在山边的但不是山东。
<leeeee> jiero：厉害 她都见过了你爸爸 还要去见你姥爷？
<jiero> knownbad leeeee  看，死蛇  http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/1142904
<jiero> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i1142904
<alvin_rxg> Title: Ubuntu Paste (@ ubuntu.org.cn)
<leeeee> 我怕不会看的
<knownbad> 这和Ubuntu有啥关系？   删了。
<jiero> knownbad: 噢。我以为你是山东被强虏去台湾的后裔呢
<knownbad> 后羿但不是后裔。
<jiero> leeeee:  嗯。那又有什么？就是见些人把。
<jiero> knownbad:  这个频道和 Ubuntu 确实没什么关系了
<knownbad> 说的是你把死蛇相片上了网站。
<leeeee> 没什么啊 我就是觉得很神奇
<jiero> knownbad: 噢。是的。
<jiero> leeeee: 有什么神奇的，我的祖父母都是她学校建立的元勋
<jiero> leeeee: 就相当于你见到自己大学以前的校长一样
<knownbad> 这些都无关，对你泡她有帮助吗/
<leeeee> 好吧 你觉得没什么神奇就没什么神奇 我觉得神奇就行了
<jiero> knownbad:  没有，我在帮我姥爷
<jiero> knownbad: 我姥爷曾经提到想和别人说广东话。
<leeeee> 对了  我说过不理你这些的 嗯 看书
<jiero> leeeee: 看小画书？
<leeeee> 没有。。法条
<knownbad> 啊，女律师？
<jiero> knownbad: 你也是法律的？
<leeeee> == 没啊 看法条就律师啊。。
<knownbad> 当然不是，所以问问。
<knownbad> 是个问号非惊叹号。
<leeeee> October22：来来来
<jiero> October22:  leeeee 害怕 死蛇，你来分辨一下这是什么蛇 http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i1142904
<leeeee> 我不喜欢蠕动的动物
<jiero> leeeee: 我讨厌死去的东西
<leeeee> jiero：他怎么跟昨天那个一样 不断地登陆。。
<jiero> leeeee: 网络不好的时候就这样
<leeeee> 哦。。
<yunfan_chrome> 靠 1k的空调 http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/465555
<alvin_rxg> Title: 预约：Galanz 格兰仕 1匹 冷暖定速空调（3级能效） 999元包邮 型号未知_苏宁易购优惠_数码家电_什么值得买 (@ smzdm.com)
<leeeee> yunfan_chrome:现在家电本来就不贵啊。。
<leeeee> yunfan_chrome：你也看 什么值得买 ？
<jiero> yunfan 。
<jiero> leeeee:  我。果然，有些不对。我不想再什么都管了。
<jiero> leeeee: 各种信息都到脑子里来处理不完！！！
<yunfan_chrome> leeeee: 天猫上还是要2k+的
<yunfan_chrome> 我本来要买三台空调的 现在想想先买两台先用着
<leeeee> yunfan_chrome：我从来不买天猫的东西。。你是要装修是吧？
<jiero> yunfan_chrome:  我本来想买空调的，但是一想，如果新房子交付，可能就搬了。
<yunfan_chrome> jiero: 我就在新房子里
<yunfan_chrome> leeeee: 那你去哪里买？ 我这龟地方 亚马逊和京东都不送货
<jiero> yunfan_chrome:  我是给奶奶家装修。
<yunfan_chrome> 只有天猫可以 tmd
<jiero> yunfan 你的。。。
<jiero> yunfan找苏宁啊
<jiero> yunfan 原来这就是苏宁。。。
<leeeee> yunfan_chrome：鬼地方是哪？
<leeeee> yunfan_chrome：那你就买苏宁啊 不是很便宜么
<yunfan_chrome> jiero: 苏宁负面评价太多了
<yunfan_chrome> leeeee: 安徽黄山
<leeeee> yunfan_chrome：那么好的地方。。居然说是鬼地方。。国美送吗？
<leeeee> 苏宁可以自提的啊
<leeeee> 你自己开车去拿啊
<yunfan_chrome> 我哪有车
<jiero> yunfan 不知道有什么问题，至少我花了最多的钱在苏宁，至少4000了。
<yunfan_chrome> 再说了 空调又不是冰箱微波炉 拿回来就用了
<yunfan_chrome> 我要等他们送货的时候来给我装
<yunfan_chrome> leeeee: 不送货都是鬼地方
<leeeee> yunfan_chrome：上次我堂哥买电视等都在京东买的 送货和安装不是一批人。。
<leeeee> 给你送过来 你自己要打电话预约。。。
<yunfan_chrome> 折腾人  我现在就去买两个
<leeeee> 去哪买？
<leeeee> 然后他们其中一个电视要换个大的。。中间很折腾。。
<yunfan_chrome> 天猫 看到有两个奥克斯的还不错
<leeeee> yunfan_chrome：嗯
<lainme> jiero: ……你是指想要怎样的男朋友？
<jiero> lainme:  嗯？我说了什么了？
<jiero> 我已经忘记了啊。
<leeeee> lainme：蓝莓姐~~
<lainme> jiero: 好吧……你昨晚说的，今天刚看到
<yunfan_chrome> jiero: 你找到男朋友了？ 恭喜啊 什么时候结婚啊
<jiero> lainme:   我不是说的男朋友，我是说普遍的事物。不过你要说男朋友的话，我也好奇
<jiero> yunfan_chrome:  你？
<leeeee> 贵圈好混乱
<leeeee> 完全跟不上节奏
<jiero> leeeee:  上海的专业说法？ 贵圈？
<jiero> yunfan_chrome:  男朋友，女朋友。
<lainme> jiero: 目前最想要租个价格不贵质量又不错的房间
<leeeee> jiero：我娱乐新闻看多了
<jiero> lainme:  噢。。。这个。。。出乎我的意料呢。
<yunfan_chrome> jiero: 你不是有男朋友了？
<jiero> yunfan 你是把
<yunfan_chrome> lainme: 可以买活动厂房 自己搭建
<lainme> yunfan_chrome: 目测会被拆除
<yunfan_chrome> 不过我还是推荐住人集装箱 以后搬家叫辆卡车就行了
<jiero> lainme: 这个。不知道。
<jiero> yunfan_chrome:  我苦恼
<yunfan_chrome> jiero: 撸两管去
<jiero> yunfan_chrome:  最近没有生理欲望。
<jiero> yunfan_chrome:  竟然一个月零一周都没遗精了
<yunfan_chrome> jiero: 这个我理解 夏天一到 撸管都没兴致了
<jiero> yunfan_chrome:  我老了...
<yunfan_chrome> 所以要买空调嘛
<jiero> yunfan_chrome:  一点都不热。只有心热。
<leeeee> 差点以为。。
<leeeee> 我写完了一个本子。。
<yunfan_chrome> jiero: 所以要尽早找个男朋友 帮你抚慰下 不要等到人老珠黄的时候才发现错过了
<jiero> leeeee:
<jiero> yunfan_chrome:  我已经错过了无数了。。
<jiero> yunfan 我到底想要什么？
<leeeee> 男朋友啊。。
<jiero> yunfan 我昨天问个小女孩这个。
<leeeee> jiero：坑别人小女孩。。
<jiero> yunfan 普通 blog 放哪里好？
<jiero> leeeee:  嗯。和你差不多大的小姑娘
<yunfan_chrome> jiero: 付完款了 加上刚才交的房贷 这个月的工资又白领了 诶
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 毛叫白领，你没工资试试
<jiero> yunfan_chrome:  信用卡就是用来花的。。。
<leeeee> 不觉得自己很小啊 刚听伍佰的歌。。室友说我暴露年龄了。。
<jiero> onlylove: 你怎么在？
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 白领比没领好
<onlylove> jiero: 我准备吃饭
<yunfan_chrome> jiero: 你想要的就是所谓的财务自由
<jiero> leeeee:  在我看来，你们还小。
<leeeee> 话说我那时候听王菲的歌 磁带上仍然是 王靖雯。。
<onlylove> leeeee: 听罗大佑邓丽君才暴露年龄
<jiero> yunfan_chrome:  我想要的是全世界开放
<yunfan_chrome> jiero: 或者是精神自由 比如大学里的拿到教授职称的那些人
<leeeee> onlylove：== 介个。。
<jiero> leeeee: 话说我很小就关闭了心灵，感觉不到音乐。
<yunfan_chrome> jiero: 要达到这个目标 要么你投胎投得好 家里有金山银山  要么你天赋不错或者勤奋 去读书读得很厉害
<onlylove> leeeee: 听说过无印良品么
<yunfan_chrome> jiero: 可惜你两样都不沾 当然如果你豁达点 到处去流量也可以的
<jiero> yunfan_chrome:  这个目标是被人类禁止的。
<leeeee> 嗯 知道啊
 * onlylove 吃饭去
<leeeee> 你是说组合还是日本的牌子？
<October21> 这么晚了……
<jiero> October21 yunfan   http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i1142904 看这个蛇
<jiero> October21:  我不知道我想要什么了，我到底真的是动心了还是心动了
<leeeee> jiero：脑子有病。。
<jiero> leeeee:  嗯。
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 想起来今年涨工资了
<jiero> leeeee: 你看了我的自我简介了
<yunfan_chrome> 又多了2k尾款  可以去买点零碎家用
<yunfan_chrome> jiero: 可以跟我 多听听纯音乐 我就比较少听人声
<October21> jiero: 头呢？
<jiero> yunfan_chrome:  我也是很少听人声。
<jiero> October21:  爬山路边见到的
<yunfan_chrome> jiero: 我还买了个古琴 自学弹琴
<jiero> yunfan_chrome:  。。。这个我懒。不想做。
<leeeee> yunfan_chrome：你还弹琴。。
<leeeee> 我的天。。
<leeeee> 纯音乐一直只听班得瑞，，好无趣
<jiero> leeeee: 想干什么干什么。 每天做一件没做过的事情，每30天学一项技能。
<jiero> leeeee: 。。。
<leeeee> == 技能。。要那么多技能干嘛 不累么。。
<jiero> leeeee:  想玩的时候可以组合着玩。
<jiero> leeeee: 技能就是用来玩的
<October21> 能做好几件就不错了
<jiero> October21: 嗯，你说的是功利主义么？
<yunfan_chrome> leeeee: 装逼罢了
<leeeee> 组合着玩。。
<leeeee> 我觉得最重要自己开心吧
<yunfan_chrome> 用古琴装逼投入比钢琴少 逼格比吉他高
<leeeee> 哪有这么多目标和要求
<gebjgd> yunfan_chrome, 膜拜
<yunfan_chrome> jiero: 你这个想法很好 我很支持
<leeeee> yunfan_chrome：你牛啊 还考虑这么多 装逼都要这么精挑细选
<yunfan_chrome> gebjgd: 你看 我总共就会弹3个曲子 这效果就有了 古琴5k 学费1k 投入并不大
<leeeee> 上次新生晚会 有个弹琵琶的男生
<leeeee> 还真的不错。。
<leeeee> 还会唱昆曲
<leeeee> 下面的女生
<leeeee> 都跟疯了一样
<yunfan_chrome> leeeee: 做任何事都要过脑子嘛
<gebjgd> yunfan_chrome, 有妹子了麼
<yunfan_chrome> gebjgd: 没有 有妹子还学这干嘛
<leeeee> yunfan_chrome：我思想比较简单看来
<leeeee> 贵圈的人都好搞笑呢
<yunfan_chrome> 凡事都需要琢磨 才会 减少麻烦 leeeee
<leeeee> yunfan_chrome：我同意 但是还没到那种境界
<yunfan_chrome> leeeee: 这个没关系 需要后天努力的都是没有先天优势的 你比我有先天优势 所以少琢磨也能过得去
<leeeee> yunfan_chrome：如何看出我有先天优势？
<leeeee> 从来没觉得 我造成的麻烦多了去了
<leeeee> yunfan_chrome：说起房贷 我室友准备结婚了 但是她现在很烦 因为男方不肯在房产证上加她名字。。
<onlylove> leeeee: 如果是共同还贷，不肯加就果断吹
<onlylove> leeeee: 这没什么好纠结的
<leeeee> 不用还贷了已经。。
<onlylove> leeeee: 不用还贷，意思是男方买的咯，那无可厚非
<onlylove> leeeee: 人自己出钱买的
<leeeee> 嗯 是男方买的
<leeeee> 父母买的
<leeeee> 所以其实是父母不让
<leeeee> 然后室友就整天让男友加名字 男友也不想吧可能
<leeeee> 然后就在教育我们 一定要看清楚巴拉巴拉、、
<yunfan_chrome> leeeee: 我觉得这个男的并不过分啊
<yunfan_chrome> leeeee: 毕竟现在离婚这么多 都是男的掏钱 为何一定要加名字呢
<leeeee> 嗯 我没有说男的过分啊
<onlylove> leeeee: 这个是婚前个人财产
<leeeee> 只是在陈述事实
<onlylove> leeeee: 人有权不加
<yunfan_chrome> leeeee: 你的先天优势 就是 你是女的 而且运气好投胎在今日中国
<leeeee> 我知道啊。。
<yunfan_chrome> 要是投胎到隔壁印度 那就赔钱了 所以投胎这东西 需要很精确
<leeeee> yunfan_chrome：这也可以？ 我不觉得
<onlylove> leeeee: 印度可是以轮奸和强奸出名的国度
<leeeee> onlylove：我知道 你不必义愤填膺
<leeeee> onlylove：还投胎。。我爸妈都是中国人 我当然中国人啊
<gebjgd> yunfan_chrome, 人家 leeeee 就享受被輪奸和強奸的感覺
<onlylove> leeeee: 我没有义愤填膺啊……
<leeeee> gebjgd：我没有那个意思 你对我很不满么 貌似每次都这样。。
<gebjgd> yunfan_chrome, 你知道有種人有性癮麼
<yunfan_chrome> leeeee: 他对你迟迟不肯给他痛快表示不满
<leeeee> 算了不说了
<yunfan_chrome> gebjgd: 性瘾是一种疾病我知道 但是没有哪个族群专门有这个的吧
<gebjgd> yunfan_chrome, 可以通過後天訓練
<yunfan_chrome> gebjgd: 我看了个报告 不知道是英国还是爱尔兰有个女的 一天能高潮几十次 搞得没法工作
<gebjgd> yunfan_chrome, 天朝也有
<gebjgd> yunfan_chrome, 不好意思說出來而已
<gebjgd> yunfan_chrome, 我覺得這個沒啥的額  她有問題  大家來幫一下多好
<gebjgd> yunfan_chrome, 和諧社會麼
<jiero> yunfan_chrome gebjgd  妳们两个碰上了。。。就会出这种话题。。。
<yunfan_chrome> gebjgd: 一天十几次 可以大家来帮 一天几十次 大家都帮不了
<yunfan_chrome> jiero: 食色 性也 不聊吃饭就聊性 这是很正常的
 * yunfan_chrome 修正为 "不聊美食就谈美女" 这样对仗点
<jiero> yunfan_chrome: 你不是处男么，为啥会想聊这个？
<jiero> yunfan_chrome:  这还差不多
<yunfan_chrome> jiero:跟这有啥关联？
<jiero> yunfan_chrome:  有，喜欢聊完全没经历的东西，我没概念。
 * jiero 不聊性话题。。。
 * jiero 不懂。
<yunfan_chrome> jiero: 聊着聊着就有经验了 人类互相聊天就是为了交换信息 促进有无嘛
<yunfan_chrome> 难道你聊美食 都是吃过的？
 * jiero 或者真的俘获了一个妹子，就可能。
<yunfan_chrome> jiero: 你这个认识水平决定了你现在的苦恼
<jiero> yunfan_chrome:  因为和你吃过很接近，你要去。但你的情况是，你根本不去。。。
<jiero> yunfan_chrome:  只聊不作。。。
<yunfan_chrome> jiero: 扯淡呢
<jiero> yunfan_chrome:  好吧。我扯谈了，我没有那么了解你
<yunfan_chrome> 舌尖上的中国播了那么多各地的美食 观众难道都吃过？
<yunfan_chrome> 没吃过难道不能聊？
<jiero> yunfan_chrome:  。。。我倒是不喜欢聊和自己完全没关系的事物。。。
<gebjgd> yunfan_chrome, +1
<jiero> yunfan_chrome:  大四是分手的季节啊。
<yunfan_chrome> jiero: 这世界上没有完全没关系的两个事物
<jiero> yunfan_chrome: 只有距离太远
<jiero> yunfan_chrome:  嗯。对美食感兴趣。你对性感兴趣。
<yunfan_chrome> jiero: 广撒网
<yunfan_chrome> jiero: 我对两个都有兴趣 不要胡说八道
<jiero> yunfan_chrome:  哈哈
<yunfan_chrome> 要是对美食没兴趣 我怎么能是个胖子？
<yunfan_chrome> 得出门批发点雪糕回来
<jiero> yunfan_chrome:  好像旁边的美丽姑娘分手了，经常肚子疼
<jiero> yunfan_chrome:  我对甜食有兴趣，食物补给 至少20%的钱也要用来买甜食
<jiero> leeeee:   http://instagram.com/song9087 这是美女不？
<alvin_rxg> Title: Instagram (@ instagram.com)
<gebjgd> jiero, 一般
<gebjgd> jiero, 朝內大巴
<jiero> gebjgd: 什么意思？
<gebjgd> jiero, 懷疑是南方姑娘
<leeeee> jiero:这就是纠纠？
<jiero> leeeee: 不是。
<jiero> leeeee: 是网上我追着的设计师的一个。
<gebjgd> jiero, 你的口味果然有點意思
<jiero> gebjgd:  应该是北京长大的，不懂。
<jiero> gebjgd: 我长相像广东人
<gebjgd> jiero, 味道
<jiero> gebjgd: 我也是南蛮子样子
<leeeee> jiero：哦。。我觉得一般诶，，毕竟我身边比她漂亮的妹纸有很多。。
<jiero> leeeee:  噢。我其实不太清楚美女的标准
<leeeee> jiero：不过我相信你追着她并不是因为外貌的关系
<jiero> leeeee: 我对外貌不看重。。。所以认识我的人都不会让我去评判，因为我说的漂亮标准别人大多认为不靠谱。。。
<leeeee> jiero：对啊 因为你连性别都分不清楚啊 而且很博爱啊 谁都喜欢 在你眼里 万物都是一样的 对吧？ 只分死的和活的。。
<onlylove> leeeee: 你想多了，死活都不分的
<leeeee> onlylove：你别这样嘛
<jiero> leeeee:  不是万物都一样，而是因为万物都不一样所以珍惜。
<leeeee> jiero：你怎么没考虑去当老师 这么唠叨。。
<straybird> 翻了一下记录，乃们还真欢乐啊。
<jiero> leeeee: 我考虑了啊。一直考虑着，特殊的。
<leeeee> jiero：我觉得你可以去当自愿者。。
<leeeee> 陪那些自闭症的儿童
<jiero> leeeee: 。。。
<leeeee> 然后整天跟他们讲话
<leeeee> 或许
<jiero> leeeee:  我。。。好像从小就这样做过
<leeeee> 然后。。你也变自闭了？
<jiero> leeeee: 我一直都支持别人做自己。。。我从来不自闭啊，我向来是最直白的人。。。
<leeeee> 嗯嗯嗯 好的
<leeeee> 知道了
<leeeee> 从外表看不出她那么纠结啊。。
<jiero> leeeee:  她纠结啥。。。
<leeeee> 就是对你表白如此迟疑
<leeeee> 然后跟你搞不清楚。。
<leeeee> 这样啊。。
<jiero> leeeee:  一点不迟疑把，直接把我拒绝了。
<leeeee> 哦 行 停止该话题 不然你又滔滔不绝了
<onlylove> leeeee: 这事很简单，就是 jiero 吓到人家了而已
<jiero> onlylove:  。。。
<leeeee> onlylove：你就知道了
<leeeee> onlylove：好吧 其实你说的有道理
<jiero> 。。。我有多么可怕？
<straybird> 该来的总会来，该有的总会有，如果没有那时候你也习惯了。这些话都挺好，嘛。
<leeeee> 什么东西
<jiero> straybird:  没有该
<straybird> 适用于很多东西，比如金坷垃。
<yunfan_chrome> jiero: 现在我跟你一样无聊了 看电影都不知道看什么
<yunfan_chrome> jiero: 像我们这种直白 不喜欢搞花样的人 谈恋爱比较吃亏的
<jiero> yunfan_chrome:  看 ted talk，照着做
<yunfan_chrome> 我要实践下在阳台种菜
<leeeee> yunfan_chrome：可以啊
<leeeee> 你可以请教扎西
<leeeee> 什么鱼菜共生
<leeeee> 很高端的样子
<gebjgd> yunfan_chrome, 高富帥啊
<yunfan_chrome> gebjgd: 怎么高了？
<yunfan_chrome> leeeee: 毛 鱼菜共生是我跟他说的
<yunfan_chrome> 鱼菜共生不适合我
<yunfan_chrome> 只适合提升逼格
<leeeee> yunfan_chrome：噗 原来是你跟他说的。。笑死。。
<gebjgd> yunfan_chrome, 要那麼高的逼格有什麼用
<jiero> gebjgd:  。。。玩
<leeeee> yunfan_chrome：那你要种啥菜啊 我觉得你根本种不活。。
<yunfan_chrome> gebjgd: 所以我说不适合我 我已经有那么高的逼格了 再提升的话收益是递减的
<yunfan_chrome> leeeee: 我家里种的旱金莲已经长了两颗
<yunfan_chrome> 种3长2 发芽率66% 还不错
<leeeee> 好吧，，那继续啊
<jiero> yunfan_chrome:  。。。样本率太低
<yunfan_chrome> 下一步还是要实践下有意义的蔬菜 像胡萝卜 这种
<jiero> 种3长1，就是发芽率33%
<jiero> yunfan_chrome:  我好久不种菜了。。。
<leeeee> yunfan_chrome：你是准备自给自足么？
<jiero> leeeee:  我也鼓励自己自足的能力
<jiero> leeeee: 为什么一切都要用砝码用交换？那样是落后的民族
<jiero> 一群 兵"员"    工"员"
<yunfan_chrome> leeeee: 搜 survivalism
<yunfan_chrome> 你就明白了
<leeeee> yunfan_chrome：我觉得扎西根本不需要提升啊 他已经很高了。。
<yunfan_chrome> jiero: 旱金莲是典型的自给自足农业作物
<leeeee> yunfan_chrome：上次他跟我谈哲学。。人生什么的。。
<yunfan_chrome> leeeee: 对 他是不需要提升逼格 但是你需要提升下自己的中文能力 尤其是阅读理解
<onlylove> leeeee: 忽悠你
<jiero> leeeee:  因为他看书多
<leeeee> 我平时跟同学就聊 八卦
<jiero> leeeee:  。。。这里没有人能帮你八卦
<leeeee> 嗯 是啊。。
<leeeee> onlylove：忽悠倒是不至于
<leeeee> jiero：对的
<jiero> yunfan_chrome:  人怎么才能成功获取叶绿素
<yunfan_chrome> leeeee: 那只是你还没被她哄上手而已
<leeeee> yunfan_chrome：怎么提升？ 我阅读理解就这样。。
<leeeee> yunfan_chrome：太灰暗了吧
<yunfan_chrome> 多动脑子少开口
<yunfan_chrome> 快捷回复 -》 哦啊嗯
<leeeee> == 我最讨厌这三个字。。
<jiero> 呃唉噢 o 这些
<yunfan_chrome> hoho 这三个字是灭火神器 不管你多热情 都能扑灭你心中的那团火
<jiero> leeeee: 你也讨厌么？
<jiero> yunfan 还有 好
<yunfan_chrome> jiero: 嗯
<jiero> yunfan_chrome:  一个好字，也就扑灭了
<yunfan_chrome> jiero: 哦
<leeeee> 灭火神器。。还有这种说法。。
<leeeee> 哈哈哈哈
<leeeee> 好好笑
<jiero> leeeee:  呵呵
<yunfan_chrome> 我想了下  应该去收购毛竹
<yunfan_chrome> 锯成一段一段的 用竹筒做环保菜盆
<jiero> yunfan_chrome: 杀人陷阱？
<yunfan_chrome> 这个噱头不错
<jiero> yunfan。。。
<leeeee> yunfan_chrome：你的生活 。。
<leeeee> 只能说
<jiero> leeeee:  do it yourself，如果你没听说过。
<leeeee> 贵圈的人
<yunfan_chrome> 我现在手头就有一个 亲自锯的家里的毛竹 可惜是太细了
<leeeee> 都非常奇特
<yunfan_chrome> do it yourhell
<jiero> yunfan_chrome:  打通了导气
<leeeee> 挺搞笑的
<yunfan_chrome> jiero: 做水培可以
<yunfan_chrome> 但是水培依赖营养液 根本就不自给自足
<yunfan_chrome> 还是用土壤的靠谱
<jiero> yunfan_chrome:  我刚想你怎么可能用水培，那个太耗费精力了。
<yunfan_chrome> jiero: 水培才不耗精力呢
<yunfan_chrome> 水培就是依赖性不好
<jiero> yunfan_chrome:  配啊配的。。。
<yunfan_chrome> 当然如果我住农村 问题也不大 自己去洗土壤过滤营养液也成 可惜我住商品房
<yunfan_chrome> 直接挖土仍水里溶解就是了
<yunfan_chrome> 你想多了
<yunfan_chrome> 对了 旱金莲的块茎是南美印第安人的主食
<yunfan_chrome> 也是古代印加王国的军粮 因为有降低性欲的效果
<yunfan_chrome> 皇帝用这个来维持军队
<yunfan_chrome> gebjgd: 性瘾症可以试试这个哈
<jiero> yunfan_chrome: 我最近真的没有性冲动了。老了 ...
<jiero> yunfan_chrome:  我要27了。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 小正太
<yunfan_chrome> jiero: 我明年就不过青年节了
<leeeee> 28？
<leeeee> 团员是到28
<jiero> 。。。我不是团员，我拒绝了。因为我是共产主义者。。。
<gebjgd> yunfan_chrome, 性癮要滿足
<yunfan_chrome> 恩 今年28 还赶上54放半天假
<jiero> gebjgd:  我没满足过。没有过性伴侣。
<yunfan_chrome> gebjgd: 那把你表妹介绍给我作炮友啊
<yunfan_chrome> gebjgd: 或者给我介绍几个德国人在华也行
<leeeee> ==
<jiero> onlylove:  ...
<leeeee> 你们。。
<jiero> leeeee:  你可以去外面找合适的。
<leeeee> ？
<jiero> leeeee: 女孩子比男孩子好找
<leeeee> 找什么？
<jiero> leeeee:  :) 不要感情的情况下，性伴侣。
<onlylove> jiero: 别作死
<leeeee> 。。。。
<onlylove> jiero: no zuo no die why you try
<jiero> onlylove: 。你迟到了
<leeeee> 没有感情？
<yunfan_chrome> leeeee: 我们不偷不抢不强迫 只是找个中间人帮我们介绍你情我愿的 你干嘛这样
<onlylove> jiero: 我刚看到
<leeeee> 一夜情？
<leeeee> 现在如此开放么你们？
<onlylove> leeeee: 是的419
<onlylove> leeeee: 你问 jiero 去
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 错了 不要一夜情
<yunfan_chrome> 每晚都要找一个太麻烦
<yunfan_chrome> 一阵子找一两个就可以了
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 长期的？
<leeeee> 佩服
<jiero> leeeee:   其实。我一直是滥交的支持者，不过我不可能没有感情就做那些事
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 当然
<yunfan_chrome> 滥交也好 保守也好 只要是出自双方自愿就可以
<jiero> leeeee: 以前这里有个 lemonhall，他那种事情你要说女孩子说，就可能。
<yunfan_chrome> 别人不愿意婚前性行为 你也不要强迫她 用感情威胁她
<jiero> yunfan_chrome: 。。。
<yunfan_chrome> 反过来说 两个人你情我愿 你也别去干涉他们
<jiero> 哈哈，主要都处男们讨论自己的看法。
<jiero> leeeee:  你就原谅我们吧。
<leeeee> 我没干涉你们的意思
<leeeee> 只是惊呆了而已
<leeeee> 我只是觉得
<leeeee> 以后我男友
<leeeee> 会不会也这样过。。
<leeeee> 有点接受不能
<onlylove> leeeee: 那就不找这样的
<onlylove> so easy
<jiero> leeeee: 我不在意我的女友在这方面会怎么样，我也不会控制她不搞外遇。
<jiero> leeeee:  我认真的。
<leeeee> 即使有 对方也不会告诉你啊
<leeeee> 如何判断他以前是否有呢？
<leeeee> jiero：佩服
<jiero> leeeee:  你真的担心？你信任对方吗？
<leeeee> 我就算信任对方
<leeeee> 但是我也受不了对方外遇啊
<leeeee> 什么啊
<leeeee> 我不会去没事怀疑
<jiero> leeeee:  那就希望对方会和你说这些事，然后你自己判断吧
<leeeee> 但是如果我知道了
<leeeee> 那么我肯定受不了
 * jiero 要去准备食物了。虽然我是听不懂广东话的。
<leeeee> 昨天看了下前任攻略
<leeeee> 真的是好难看
<yunfan_chrome> jiero: 以不得病 不给你带来负面社会影响为底线
<onlylove> leeeee: 所以电影啥的别人都说好，再看
<yunfan_chrome> 理性人应该能够理解这个
<yunfan_chrome> 一夫一妻是社会制度 但真的严格遵守一个伴侣早晚会腻味
<jiero> yunfan_chrome:  嗯
<yunfan_chrome> 何况还有好多人搞不到老婆呢
<jiero> yunfan_chrome:  呃，你没看到我说的，一夫一妻本质上是资产协议。
<leeeee> 。。
<yunfan_chrome> 所以你看老外 社会流动就不错 社会凝聚力也墙 三教九流的人 可能以前共过女朋友/男朋友 这个可以增强凝聚力
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 你要这么想，猴子不是，猿类不是，人类是的可能性不大，确实有一夫一妻的
<jiero> yunfan_chrome:  所有权划分
<leeeee> 。。
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 所以我说这个只是社会制度
<jiero> 根本来说是把人当成所有物的一部分
<yunfan_chrome> 我提倡自由结合
<yunfan_chrome> 自由民事结合
<jiero> 我提倡废除婚姻。。。
<leeeee> 你们。。
<yunfan_chrome> 不分男女多少 只要愿意 都可以结合在一起 比如三个人 四个人
<yunfan_chrome> 前提是新加入的人要获得结合里所有人同意 就跟关税总协定那样 一个一个地签约
<yunfan_chrome> 不过一夫一妻是对妇女的保护
<jiero> yunfan_chrome:  嗯。传统是的。
<yunfan_chrome> 如果真的自由结合了 可能有许多女性权益会受到损害
<yunfan_chrome> 这也是个问题
<yunfan_chrome> 所以我想应该加大投入生物科技研发
<yunfan_chrome> 研究出永葆青春的药 则女性不受年龄影响 自然就不会有权益受损的问题了
<jiero> yunfan_chrome:  还不如通过制作创造新的基础设施科技 分散人口，
<yunfan_chrome> 则一夫一妻制度就可以解除了
<leeeee> yunfan_chrome：如果你真的恋爱了
<leeeee> 你能接受你的女朋友
<leeeee> 和另外一个人搞不清楚？
<leeeee> 我真的很佩服
<leeeee> 你们强大的内心
<jiero> leeeee:  理由呢，我会接受
<jiero> leeeee: 毕竟很多人把积累看得非常重要。
<leeeee> 是我太保守。。还是你们太开放
<leeeee> 三观尽毁啊。。
<yunfan_chrome> leeeee: 那你就错了 女孩子往往喜欢跟另外人的不清不楚 我作为男的 已经了解这种规律了
<yunfan_chrome> 因为女孩子选择成本很高 所以这个也可以理解
<yunfan_chrome> 不像男的 拍拍屁股走人就行了
<jiero> yunfan_chrome:  。。。
<yunfan_chrome> 许多新娘结婚前还在跟人暧昧 这事我见多了
<jiero> leeeee:  爱不是占有？
<jiero> leeeee: 你要是当我们中某人的女朋友，你会被气死吗？
<jiero> 哈哈
<yunfan_chrome> 这事也很正常 要是对女朋友 就不会这么说了
<leeeee> yunfan_chrome：这个我不清楚 至少我分手后前男友没有任何联系。。
<leeeee> 电话什么直接删
<yunfan_chrome> 虽然忠言逆耳 但是大多数人还是会把说忠言的人给拉黑的
<leeeee> 我是无法说什么还可以做朋友
<yunfan_chrome> 所以要真对我女朋友 我肯定说些违心的话了
<yunfan_chrome> 违心肉麻谄媚 这三类
<jiero> yunfan_chrome:  我还真不敢这么说，要是她真的跑了我就悲了，虽然不在意，但是也不鼓励。。。
<jiero> yunfan_chrome:  啊。。。
<jiero> yunfan_chrome:  你能想出词来么你。。。
<jiero> yunfan_chrome:  肉麻和谄媚  这两类词汇我都没掌握几个。。。
<yunfan_chrome> jiero: 这个又不难
<yunfan_chrome> jiero: 我只是不喜欢说 不代表我不会说
<lainme> jiero: 看看电视就会了
<jiero> lainme: 。。。
<leeeee> 蓝莓姐好霸气
<jiero> lainme: 确实呢
<onlylove> leeeee: 给你讲个以前看到的，就是，支持一夫多妻的是女性，一夫一妻保证的实际是男性利益
<jiero> onlylove:  因为生产力分配问题
<jiero> leeeee: 如果是多个妻子挣钱供养一个丈夫
<onlylove> leeeee: 因为根据社会财产的分布，少数人就算有多高妻子，平均每人得到的资源，依旧比穷人一人的全部资源多
<yunfan_chrome> jiero: 你只考虑经济因素
<yunfan_chrome> 没有考虑自然人的精神需求
<jiero> yunfan_chrome:  。。。
<jiero> yunfan_chrome:  精神诉求是偶像化
<yunfan_chrome> 等你老了以后 你老公又讨了几个新欢 那时候你才知道一夫一妻保护的是谁
<leeeee> 别争了
<leeeee> 你们这些纸上谈兵的人
<leeeee> 问问结婚的那些人
<leeeee> 行不
<yunfan_chrome> 结了婚 是已经做出选择的人了 剩下的只是循着前人留下的路顺着走而已
<yunfan_chrome> 所以我们这些没结婚的人才讨论最激烈
<yunfan_chrome> 这就跟中国分裂时期学术发展最繁荣一样 一旦统一 就死气沉沉了
<leeeee> 你是想打破前人的路是吧？
<yunfan_chrome> 不扯了 我要洗菜做饭了
<jiero> leeeee:  中国还是一统思想严重的。
 * jiero 好奇为啥会有人说只要筷子就行了，只要一菜刀就行了。
<jiero> 结果明明是为了用筷子方便，而破坏了制作其他样式美食的可能性。
<leeeee> 你们慢慢争论吧
<jiero> leeeee:  和你说一件事，当人或者调侃或者钻研的时候，就容易忘记悲伤，忘记痛楚。我现在不敢停下。
<leeeee> 你家里有客人还不去招呼？
<leeeee> å¿«èµ°
<jiero> leeeee: 还没到。
<leeeee> onlylove：原来大家如此开放
<onlylove> leeeee: 别把我扯进去
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 没扯你。。
<onlylove> leeeee: 其实yunfan这种在家上班的真的让人羡慕的很
<leeeee> onlylove：办公室有同事也不错啊
<leeeee> onlylove：我觉得群体比较适合我
<leeeee> 现在有点担心自己将要一个人住、、
<lainme> leeeee: 已经一个人住了，过几天连学校都住不了了
<leeeee> lainme：习惯嘛？我有点担心啊。。我从初中开始就住宿了。。
<lainme> leeeee: 还好啊
<leeeee> lainme：你不是在找房子么？就一个人住了？
<lainme> leeeee: 几个人住一套房子，但是单人间
<jiero> lainme:  噢。要外出了？
 * jiero 切，到点了。。。。
<lainme> jiero: 被学校赶出去了
<jiero> lainme:  呃？怎么会？
<lainme> jiero: 高年级不保证住宿，lucky draw
<jiero> lainme:  .. 你已经是最高年纪了。
<jiero> lainme: 噢。是年级。。
<jiero> lainme:  该有自己的公寓了？
<jiero> 呃。我又不知道自己要干什么了。
<jiero> 迷茫迷茫。
<jiero> 手机续航说2天应该是没问题，如果不用电话多了，只是上上网
<lainme> jiero: 住村屋。学校附近只有村子
<leeeee> lainme：我还是觉得 会不习惯啊
<jiero> leeeee:  不会的，不害怕。
<markfei> 14.04 好用否
<jiero> markfei:  他人评论毫无意义。自己实验
<markfei> jiero: 嗯
<leeeee> lainme：你搬了多久了？
<lainme> leeeee: 你是指搬家？昨天刚搬了一部分
<leeeee> lainme：你在哪啊
<leeeee> 哪个城市
<lainme> leeeee: 香港
<leeeee> lainme：哦 很好啊 我住习惯了集体宿舍，，
<onlylove> lainme: 香港有村子！那么点地方！
<lainme> onlylove: 很多村子
<onlylove> lainme: 难以置信
<leeeee> onlylove：你可以去看看啊
<onlylove> leeeee: 么钱
<leeeee> onlylove：赚钱再去
<netsnail> 有人做过stunnel+squid 透明代理吗?
<onlylove> leeeee: 香港现在对大陆游客不友好
<leeeee> onlylove：哦。。那就不去了
<leeeee> ==
<perr> bingo
<leeeee> perr：你。。
<perr> leeeee 俄来看看
<leeeee> 你现在网络正常啦
<perr> 手机无正常
<perr> leeeee 周末不出去？
<leeeee> perr：出去干嘛。。没啥好逛的啊
<perr> leeeee 看来乃看破了红尘。
<leeeee> == 我本来就不爱出去逛啊 逛街很累
<perr> 佛家的主要想法就是木想法。乃做到了!
<leeeee> 阿当哥！！！你还在学跳舞么？
<leeeee> perr：== 我不信佛
<perr> leeeee 爱信不信
<leeeee> 切
<Krishnamurti> 有么有人玩过linphohe？
<perr> 喵
<Krishnamurti> perr:玩过？
<perr> Krishnamurti 玩啥
<October21> kiritome: SIP？
<Krishnamurti> linphone
<October21> 网络电话？
<Krishnamurti> Octorber21:嗯
<kiritome> October21: ？
<sennn> 大家好！
<perr> Krishnamurti 没
<October21> Krishnamurti: 在天朝这个是被禁的
<October21> kiritome: who are you？
<sennn> 我有google voice
<Krishnamurti> October21:哦，为啥，感觉没什么它政治问题啊
<October21> 你可以正常使用吗？
<sennn> ？
<Krishnamurti> 可以连接，但是打不了电话，你也不能？
<October21> Krishnamurti: 这类isp软件在这里用不了
<October21> Krishnamurti: 这是和国家抢饭碗啊
<October21> 国外可以吧
<NWMonster> 测试一下，能看到吧？
<October21> NWMonster: yes
<NWMonster> October21: thx
<Krishnamurti> October21:好吧，果然是与民争利
<October21> 我看到有人将linphone搬到kindle上
<October21> 但我不知道她怎么用语音？
<October21> NWMonster: 还在异国他乡吗？
<Krishnamurti> 那你们一般都用什么网络电话，tom除外
<October21> Krishnamurti: 可以用skype吧？
<October21> Krishnamurti: 我没和别人视频过
<Krishnamurti> skype是tom版的
<lainme> Krishnamurti: 早就没tom版了
<October21> 你可以用国际版啊
<Krishnamurti> 国际板下不到啊
<October21> Krishnamurti: 你在什么平台用skype？
<Krishnamurti> October21:ubuntu
<October21> 如果是linux，我相信有不少用户可以告诉你
<October21> Krishnamurti: ubuntu software center 中的skype是tom版吗？
<Krishnamurti> October21:嗯，而且我到它官网下也是tom版
<October21> 我不以为然
<NWMonster> October21: 是啊，很命苦
<October21> NWMonster: 我也毕业了，刚实习回来
<Krishnamurti> 国家监控很严实啊
<October21> NWMonster: 去工厂待了两个月
<Krishnamurti> 昨天下了本翻墙手册
<October21> Krishnamurti: 我在ubuntu下用过国际版的
<lainme> October21: Krishnamurti http://tech.163.com/13/1126/10/9EJMMG30000915BF.html 已经是去年的新闻了
<alvin_rxg> Title: 光明方正接替TOM运营微软Skype中国_网易科技 (@ 163.com)
<October21> Krishnamurti: 你f的原因是什么？
<NWMonster> October21: 什么工作？感觉如何？
<Krishnamurti> October21:现在还有国际板吗
<October21> NWMonster: 工艺试制员
<October21> NWMonster: 做瓷砖的
<October21> !google skype ubuntu
<Krishnamurti> October21:随便翻翻呗
<October21> k
<October21> Krishnamurti: 我试了下，自动跳转了
<October21> Krishnamurti: 你找人要吧
<Krishnamurti> October21:只能如此了，你还有么
<slucx> 今天见人用tp x1 carbon，真心羡慕啊…
<October21> Krishnamurti: 果真是墙内开花墙外香？
<October21> Krishnamurti: 我不用ubuntu了
<Krishnamurti> October21:你用的什么发行版，linux
<October21> Krishnamurti: Crunchbang11（Debian7stable）
<NWMonster> October21: 技术活，应该很棒的感觉
<October21> NWMonster: 靠经验的
<October21> NWMonster: 不停地试验，知道合格
<Krishnamurti> October21:翻出去看了看fan dang 的
<NWMonster> October21: 厉害啊，越来越发现掌握们技术对于吃法是多么重要
<October21> NWMonster: 是啊，可是刚出校门，什么也不会
<NWMonster> October21: 跟学校里学得相关吗？
<October21> NWMonster: 嗯，陶瓷方面的
<Krishnamurti> October21:我觉得没关系啊，linux用户的优点是喜欢自己折腾，自学能力强
<October21> 先去吃饭了……
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 你是学陶瓷？
<perr> October21 做高仿
<leeeee> 哈哈
<leeeee> 高仿
<NWMonster> 好牛逼的感觉
 * leeeee 吃了两个粽子，，再也不想吃了。。
<perr> 血条充满，继续战斗 leeeee
<leeeee> 我又不打游戏。。
<perr> 好孩纸
<NWMonster> MUD及视感
<leeeee> onlylove：吃饭中？
<onlylove> leeeee: 正准备出去
<leeeee> onlylove：哎呀赶紧去吧
<onlylove> leeeee: 肿么了
<leeeee> onlylove：没肿么啊 都没人玩耍。。
<onlylove> 好吧……我看看帮你呼叫罗杰
<onlylove> cherrot: 出来，陪妹子聊天
<NWMonster> 。。。。
<leeeee> onlylove：== 别这样嘛  会吓坏小伙伴的。。
<leeeee> onlylove：罗杰去泡妹子了 LOL 你去忙吧
<NWMonster> 妹子会上irc？！
<Krishnamurti> sennn:google voice好用吗
<leeeee> onlylove：看你把人吓跑了。。
<straybird> 其实满足一般工作娱乐需求就好了，虽然游戏比较缺点。不过折腾也有个热情过了的时候。
<straybird> 不瞎搞很稳定这点很喜欢。
<xiangtong> hello
<xiangtong> 大家好，
<xiangtong> 命令行把 cups服务关了，发现进程中会重新产生一个新的cups进程，
<xiangtong> 这个是为何啊，哪位知道吗?
<October21> leeeee: 嗯，我是学陶瓷相关的
<leeeee> 高端 没看出来
<October21> leeeee: 瓷砖是生活中很常见的
<leeeee> 陶瓷。。瓷砖？
<October21> 嗯，就是这样
<leeeee> 我以为都是摆件、、
<October21> leeeee: 你看到的是China吧？
<leeeee> 这里。。水产专业。。园林。。陶瓷。。
<leeeee> 哎妈呀。。
<leeeee> 太神奇了
<October21> 谁是园林的？
<caleb-> 碗盘不都是陶瓷的么？
<October21> 我做的是建筑方面的
<leeeee> October21：不记得了 反正有
<October21> leeeee: 嗯，使用linux和你学的什么没太大关系
<leeeee> 嗯 这倒是
<onlylove> 明天又要上班……
<slucx> onlylove: 咋在U盘上建立一个最小的linux？
<onlylove> slucx: 你这个不是很理解啊……你搜下debbootstrap?
<onlylove> slucx: 你要是仅仅是想弄个装优盘上的，puppy,slax都行
<slucx> onlylove: 弄一个可以引导的，有shell的linux就行，用来修复系统用
<onlylove> slucx: puppy slax，都是可以用的
<slucx> onlylove: 安装mbr->syslinux->内核->ramdisk 这样？
<October21> slucx: 你自己dd到u盘不就行了
<sdubuntu> 用unetbootin
<lainme> slucx: slax。放到u盘里执行里面带的脚本就可以了
<October21> slucx: 你这样做兼容怎么样，你知道吗？
<onlylove> slucx: 没那么费事好像
<sdubuntu> 使用unetbootin将linux的iso文件写入U盘即可，我平常都这么做的
<slucx> 平时U盘要可以正常使用
<slucx> https://www.debian.org/releases/stable/amd64/ch04s03.html.zh-cn
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* 4.3. 为从 U 盘引导准备文件 (@ debian.org)
<onlylove> sdubuntu: 哦，slax的有u盘的安装脚本
<slucx> debian的启动盘就是这样做的
<October21> slucx: 用grub4
<sdubuntu> 不影响U盘使用
<onlylove> slucx: 你看这个？
<October21> slucx: 用grub4dos引导iso live镜像？
<onlylove> slucx: 那你继续吧，
<October21> slucx: 你的想法可行，但是你得定制自己的了
<slucx> October21: debian的ramdisk
<October21> slucx: 你弄懂这个东东没？
<slucx> October21: 差不多
<slucx> initrd.gz 这个是debian的ramdisk
<October21> slucx: 那你自己试试
<slucx> 起来一个shell，有一些工具就行
<slucx> October21: 这个有问题？
<October21> slucx: 我觉得dd刻盘简单，可行
<onlylove> slucx: 你要求太低了，这东西，通常较rescue cd
<onlylove> slucx: 或者busybox
<onlylove> slucx: puppy和slax这样的，直接是一个distro
<slucx> October21: debian 镜像自身可以启动，直接cp就可以
<slucx> onlylove: 不用那么多东西，有个可以运行的shell就行，急救用
<October21> slucx: 你还是去用dos吧
<slucx> October21: 为啥？这跟我用啥有关吗？
<October21> 这方面的的用法比较多吧
<slucx> October21: 就是急救用，只有一个linux系统，总觉得心里不踏实
<kiritome> 只要shell直接留着用内核busybox就好
<October21> slucx: 你一直用u盘里的slax，还在乎这个干什么？
<slucx> October21: 我没用slax啊？
<lainme> slax东西虽多，体积很小的
<October21> slucx: 哦，记错了
<slucx> October21: 我本子上只有一个debian sid
<slucx> 弄个急救盘
<October21> slucx: 我也不知道怎么做了
<October21> slucx: 不过我觉得你多虑了，debian很稳定
<October21> 修复也可以临时做启动盘
<October21> 没事自己去定制一个也可以吧，你干脆用busybox
 * jiero 自己会做什么呢
<gebjgd> slucx, debian sid掛了？
<gebjgd> slucx, 爲了這，真的去喝一杯
<October21> gebjgd: 没挂
<gebjgd> October21, 遺憾
<October21> gebjgd: 你感叹什么？
<slucx> lol
<gebjgd> October21, 我繼承了天朝看客的優良傳統
<gebjgd> October21, 恨人有  笑人無
<yearliny> 这么深沉
<October21> gebjgd: 外国的月亮比较圆
<gebjgd> October21, 噗
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 为什么有人会问这么脑残的问题
<gebjgd> leeeee, 美女好
<leeeee> 我的心里到底是怎么想的
<leeeee> 有个脑残问
<gebjgd> leeeee, 求交往
<leeeee> 我知道你怎么想的啊？
<October21> gebjgd: 你现在觉得你骨子里还是国人
<gebjgd> October21, 謝謝你對我的肯定
<leeeee> gebjgd：别埋汰我了
<slucx> debian的ramdisk会自动挂载执行安装ISO？
<leeeee> 罗杰=脑残
<October21> gebjgd: 怎么这么重的归属感？
<onlylove> leeeee: 这么黑他不好吧
 * jiero 父母都要我回归正常状态。。。
<leeeee> onlylove：他跟我讲了一堆他的纠纠的事情
<leeeee> 然后问我，他心里到底怎么想的
<leeeee> 我知道吗？
<gebjgd> October21, 家人都在睡覺  我在看孩子
<leeeee> 你觉得我能回答么
<leeeee> gebjgd：你可以把你女儿邮过来
<leeeee> 我可以帮你看孩子
<leeeee> 多大？
<gebjgd> leeeee, 1æ­²
<gebjgd> leeeee, 你看不了
<leeeee> == 好吧 太小了，，照顾不来。。
<leeeee> 我只会陪小孩子玩耍，，
<gebjgd> leeeee, 那我也會
<leeeee> 唉 好吧 被鄙视了
<onlylove> 你们，别小看现在的小孩子，别被小孩子玩了是真的
<leeeee> 怎么可能。。
<leeeee> 目前没有小孩子敢玩我。。
<leeeee> 都是被我玩
<jiero> leeeee: 我被玩过
<leeeee> 哈哈哈哈
<jiero> leeeee: 我的妹妹只爱帅哥。
<leeeee> 额。。好吧。。
<leeeee> 我外甥女在很小的时候是只喜欢男的。。
<jiero> leeeee: 那是一种奇异的现象，她会调自己喜欢的漂亮男孩子
<jiero> leeeee:  而且会害羞
<leeeee> 不过自从我到上海念书，接触的时间长了 她还是跟我很有感情的。。
<jiero> leeeee: 1岁的孩子竟然出现那些。。。太不可思议
<leeeee> 一岁？
<leeeee> 就害羞？
<leeeee> 我不知道。。我只知道小孩子似乎什么都不懂。。搞得我很尴尬。。我外甥女的堂弟有一次让我抱他，然后对我狂亲。。我简直。。
<jiero> leeeee: 嗯会害羞
<jiero> leeeee: 让我太惊奇了。。
<jiero> leeeee: 妞妞捏捏的，不到2岁。。。
<leeeee> 你可以问上面那位爸爸
<leeeee> 他的娃一岁
<leeeee> 且是女娃
<leeeee> gebjgd：你娃看到漂亮男孩会害羞么？
<jiero> gebjgd:  你的娃娃喜欢指着漂亮男孩要抱抱吗？
<leeeee> jiero：自恋狂
<jiero> leeeee: 对事
<gebjgd> jiero, 不會
<jiero> gebjgd: 好吧。。。
<leeeee> gebjgd：发张你娃的照片嘛
<Dolfly> time
<leeeee> gebjgd：==
<jiero> 一切看我的心了。。。。。。靠几乎所有人都看出我不正常了。
<gebjgd> leeeee, 幹嘛？
<leeeee> onlylove：兔子说他被美色诱惑了 你怎么看
<leeeee> gebjgd：求皂片
<onlylove> leeeee: 诱惑了就诱惑了呗
<leeeee> onlylove：你去听他讲吧。。
<onlylove> leeeee: 不用啊，这又不是啥敌对关系，防止敌人的美色诱惑啥的
<leeeee> 。。
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
<leexiaoxiao> 大家好~（鞠躬）
 * jiero 用手拍拍 leexiaoxiao
<October21> leexiaoxiao: 怎么改nick了
<jiero> leexiaoxiao:   快捉住 October21
<leexiaoxiao> 你们。。我认识么？（望天）
<jiero> October21: 不好了被我气坏了。。。
<sdubuntu> 请教各位：用chatzilla传文件为啥总是失败呢？用xchat传文件没问题很快，但是想做一个项目，需要使用chatzilla，点一下浏览器上的按钮就可以直接登录聊天室。。。
<October21> leexiaoxiao: 这么厉害？
<October21> leexiaoxiao: 我怎么是正常的
<leexiaoxiao> October21：咦。。
<October21> sdubuntu: 你了解过irc的协议吗？
<onlylove> jiero: 赶紧道歉，不然又要再记一个nick和l5e关联
<sdubuntu> 没。。。初中水平。。。
<jiero> leexiaoxiao:  别气的鼓起来啊，消消气
<jiero> leexiaoxiao:  李笑笑
<jiero> 用其他事情分心吧。
<onlylove> 跑了……
<onlylove> 明天再教训之
<leexiaoxiao> 哎呀今天天气真好
<onlylove> leexiaoxiao: l5e乖，l5e不生气~
<October21> 我没有改nick
<October21> sdubuntu: chatzila只是哥客户端，你要基于irc，就先学习一下他的协议嘛
<leexiaoxiao> onlylove：你这是跟姐说话的语气吗？ 我又不是小狗
<sdubuntu> 好吧。。。我先研究一下
<October21> 原来你姓李
<onlylove> leeeee: 我没和姐说，我在和妹说
<October21> sdubuntu: 我没有别的意思
<leeeee> 姓李也不行吗？
<October21> leeeee: 你比我还小
<onlylove> leeeee: 要不l5e教我哄妹子吧
<onlylove> jiero: 靠，捉住
<leeeee> 我又不会哄妹子
<leeeee> 妹子不需要我哄
<onlylove> jiero: 跟你讲，有些事你憋在心里，如果你不确定是不是会给别人造成困扰
<leeeee> 都是汉子哄的
<onlylove> leeeee: 嗯，我把你哄好了，大概就能哄一小部分妹子了
<leeeee> October21：没有 我比你大其实。。姐很老了
<onlylove> leeeee: 小loli
<leeeee> onlylove：别逗了你 你那都是哄哄小姑娘。。姐都不会吃这一套
<October21> leeeee: 比我年轻
<onlylove> leeeee: 那好吧……你吃哪一套
<leeeee> October21：好吧 不跟你争论
 * jiero 一个人都不会哄啊。。。
<leeeee> onlylove：我啊，ABC套餐统统来一份！！！
<October21> leeeee: 我姐都30了
<onlylove> leeeee: 这边没有ABC套餐，只有招牌套餐
<leeeee> 我姐小孩都十岁了，，
<October21> 我会比你小吗？
<leeeee> 招牌有啥。。饿。。
<leeeee> October21：我姐小孩都十岁了 我堂哥儿子都比我大 你跟我比这个干嘛
<October21> leeeee: 你觉得我的目的是什么呢？
<onlylove> leeeee: 看来你还是小，我姐的孩子大小都要毕业了
<October21> 唉，书读太多了
<leeeee> October21：行 我很年轻哦
<leeeee> 行行行 怕了你们
<leeeee> 妈呀
<leeeee> 我最小
<leeeee> 蓉蓉姐姐呢
<leeeee> 我最小
 * slucx debian hd-media里的ramdisk不能启动？必须iso？
<Dolfly> 呵呵
<leeeee> jiero:推荐一首歌 林峰的 爱在记忆中找你
<October21> slucx: 你现在感觉到麻烦了吧？
<onlylove> leeeee: 表乱叫，会有啥后果你知道
<sdubuntu> 呃，俺差好几岁就奔四了，有人能帮忙随便发给俺一个啥文件不？测试一下俺的chatzilla能不能接收文件。。。
<leeeee> 还好吧 现在蓉蓉姐姐都不踢我了
<leeeee> 谁让我最小呢
<jiero> sdubuntu: 噢你 31岁了？
<sdubuntu> 35
<sdubuntu> 哪位行行好，随便发个文件给俺。。。
<onlylove> leeeee: 乖~妹子就是用来疼的，不管大小
<onlylove> leeeee: 何况你确实小
<leeeee> 别这样啊。。姐受不了。。
<October21> sdubuntu: 那个要dcc支持
<leeeee> 咱们还是正常的玩耍吧
<slucx> October21: 似乎没有文件系统？
<sdubuntu> dcc是啥？
<sdubuntu> [错误]	内部错误：调度命令 “dcc-accept”。
<onlylove> leeeee: 啥叫正常的玩耍
<onlylove> leeeee: 不喜欢被宠着？
<October21> sdubuntu: 我在测试
<sdubuntu> 谢谢，但是收不到文件，提示错误，看来是硬伤了。。。
<leeeee> 别扭啊。。
<October21> sdubuntu: 可能服务器不支持了
<October21> sdubuntu: 你有兴趣就去了解一下这个dcc协议
<sdubuntu> 但是xchat可以收的啊
<onlylove> 别扭么，不喜欢太直接的？
<onlylove> 好吧，我多说一句，10点40了
<leeeee> == 我要再次4点醒么
<onlylove> sdubuntu: 你在chatzilla的global setttings里面找dcc
<onlylove> leeeee: 大概可能吧，生物钟需要慢慢调节
<onlylove> leeeee: 然后你以后可能会在10点之前起
<leeeee> ==
<onlylove> leeeee: 想听理论课么
<leeeee> ==
<onlylove> leeeee: 我只能大概讲一点点皮毛，那天被训的太厉害，好多记不住了
<onlylove> leeeee: 晚上11点到1点这个，应该是子时，大概是脾脏的工作时间，脾脏在这个时间回收血液给血液排毒，然后脾脏还影响肺经，肺主润化，管皮肤，如果是肺经有问题，通常会有皮肤干燥等表现
<onlylove> leeeee: 肺经的工作时间大概是早上3点到5点，如果肺经不畅，这个时间容易起床，但是没醒，还是会睡过去
<jiero> onlylove: 我脾脏有问题。。。
<onlylove> leeeee: 总之，大意就是，脾脏调养好了，才能保证其他脏器有新鲜血液供应，然后五脏之间是相互关联的，一损俱损
<onlylove> leeeee: 气血充足，才会有健康身体
<onlylove> leeeee: 乖，赶紧休息去
<onlylove> jiero: 你那是失眠，你自己说了
<leeeee> == 我就算躺着也睡不了
<onlylove> leeeee: 要我讲故事哄你睡觉否？
<leeeee> 我同学还要跟她男友视频
<onlylove> leeeee: 这个点视频……
<leeeee> 对啊。。
<onlylove> leeeee: 国外么
<leeeee> 不是啊。。
<onlylove> leeeee: 这个点视频容易让人想歪了
<jiero> onlylove: 我好多天吃不下饭了。。。难道。。。我要死了
<jiero> onlylove: 吃不下饭，心慌。
<onlylove> jiero: 边玩去
<leeeee> 不是啊。。她们晚上打电话。。
<onlylove> jiero: 找医生去开药
<leeeee> 不过电话费贵
<leeeee> 就换微信视频啊。。
<onlylove> leeeee: 这个点电话费便宜好吧，哦，比微信贵
<onlylove> jiero: 你生活不规律的结果
<leeeee> 反正就是即使我关电脑 也是没法睡的
<onlylove> 耳塞
<onlylove> 眼罩
<leeeee> == 木有用的。。
<jiero> onlylove:  我。。。
<onlylove> leeeee: 要不你给介绍下比较温和的洗脸的肥皂？
<leeeee> 你用的是什么？
<October21> leeeee: 我在火车上睡不着就看kindle
<leeeee> October21：火车上我睡得死
<onlylove> 我就用的普通的肥皂
<leeeee> 洗脸也用肥皂？
<onlylove> 但是据说因为是热制皂，甘油都被抽走了
<leeeee> 不是吧。。
<onlylove> 哦，普通的香皂
<onlylove> 据说皂基洗脸不好
<leeeee> 洗脸也用肥皂。。你也太粗糙了吧生活。。
<onlylove> 那用啥呢……
<Dolfly> 有没有什么好的书给推荐呢？
<leeeee> 洗面奶啊。。
<Dolfly> kindle
<Dolfly> 刚入手kindle，有没有推荐的书呢？
<leeeee> 至于用什么牌子和种类。。我就推荐不了了、、
<leeeee> 贵圈这么多高大上的男士
<Dolfly> 还有谁在呢？
<onlylove> 我还是习惯肥皂
<Dolfly> a ?
<Dolfly> 呵呵
<leeeee> ==
<Dolfly> onlylove test
<onlylove> 有空买烧碱去……橄榄油太贵，而且买不到纯的……
<Dolfly> help
<leeeee> 天啦。。
<onlylove> leeeee: 咋了，自己做肥皂很简单，但是你要保证碱和油脂的比例，万一有剩余的碱，那就惨了
<onlylove> leeeee: 皂化需要大概一个月，我太懒，不爱整，而且玩烧碱……老实说，略危险
<leeeee> == 你还自己做呢？虽然我也很想学。。
<onlylove> 等你一个人住再说吧，有些东西收起来藏起来，人太多了拿错了就麻烦了
<onlylove> 现在快夏天了，不用担心冬天天冷啥的
<leeeee> 我对手工制作都很感兴趣
<onlylove> leeeee: 人懒，不爱整，然后就倾向于买成品香皂，我对洗面奶那些东西搞不明白，有泡沫的，有不是泡沫的……
<onlylove> leeeee: 而且我对那个有个担心就是，会不会洗的太干净了……
<leeeee> 洗脸用皂。。油脂都没了。。
<onlylove> leeeee: 洗面奶会给你留下油脂么
<leeeee> == 不会吧 我觉得都洗不干净，，还特地买了刷子
<leeeee> 洗面脸温和一点
<onlylove> 拉倒吧……
<leeeee> 至少我不会觉得脸上的皮都要掉了。。
<onlylove> leeeee: 你觉得脸上的皮快要掉了，那是因为水分没保住，然后干了
<onlylove> leeeee: 也就是紧绷感
<leeeee> == 行了行了
<leeeee> 你赢了
<leeeee> 你用就是了
<onlylove> 我貌似又错了……
<onlylove> 唉，算了
<HHHHH> 请问一下怎么安装python-gtk3？
<leeeee> 你没错啊
<onlylove> 老实说，你用洗面奶，也没见你皮肤多好
<October21> HHHHH: 什么发行版？
<leeeee> 我不爱跟人争论 你用啥是你的习惯。。
<HHHHH> debian
<October21> HHHHH: apt-cache python-gtk3
<October21> HHHHH: apt-cache search python-gtk3
<onlylove> 我拿过洗面奶这种东西，习惯性的想研究里面的化学成分……
<October21> 搜索软件包，然后安装
<onlylove> 老实说，目前为止，化学成分最简单的就是香皂了
<leeeee> 嗯 我懂。。
<leeeee> 你用就是了
 * onlylove 又和l5e斗嘴了……
<onlylove> 睡觉去……
<leeeee> 这也叫斗嘴。。
<leeeee> 你赶紧睡吧。。
<onlylove> 罗杰呢！
<slucx`> onlylove: debian 的 rt内核是啥？
<leeeee> 我不知道啊
<onlylove> slucx: 不知道
<slucx> onlylove: 知道了，打实时补丁的内核
<slucx> onlylove: 只安装了一个内核吗？
<onlylove> slucx: 你家服务器上装一堆kernel作甚！
<slucx> onlylove: 一个内核万一起不来，还有备用
<Dolfly> 4??
<Dolfly> ??
<onlylove> slucx: 服务器起不来就是起不来了，换kernel也没用
<Dolfly> clear
<Dolfly> ll
<hoxily> Dolfly: ?
<onlylove> slucx: 服务器很少因为kernel起不来，除非你换kernel了
<onlylove> slucx: 难道你不知道服务器都是万年不关机的？
<hoxily> Dolfly: You are in IRC channel, not shell.
<slucx> onlylove: 哈哈
<leeeee> 视频终于结束了、、
<onlylove> slucx: 两个kernel的，通常都是开发kernel的
<onlylove> slucx: 一个能正常工作的，一个调试用的
<slucx> onlylove: debian 源里只有一个通用内核和一个实时补丁的内核还有一个pae内核
<onlylove> slucx: 调试内核都是自己构建的
<slucx> onlylove: 没有编译过内核
<onlylove> slucx: 特别是写驱动的时候，哪里给你找kernel去，只能自己构建
<slucx> onlylove: 自己写驱动不是insmod就可以了？
<onlylove> slucx: 缺省内核很多调试信息没有啊
<Dolfly> onlylove test
<onlylove> Dolfly: 你TMD再拿我当test，我找OP把你kickban
<October21> Dolfly: 别瞎闹
<Dolfly> msg onlylove 汗
<onlylove> slucx: 很多调试信息啥的，在正式内核里面都关掉了，有些option必须打开才能调试
<onlylove> slucx: 不是insmod那么简单
<onlylove> Dolfly: 玩够了找别人玩去
<October21> Dolfly: 你掉了「/」
<onlylove> Dolfly: 或者你自己再开一个client
<onlylove> Dolfly: 自己和自己玩
<October21> onlylove: 怎么找上你了？
<slucx> onlylove: 不太了解
<Dolfly> onlylove: 好吧
<Dolfly> slucx: 瞎玩
<onlylove> October21: 我怎么知道，你让我问谁去~~o(>_<)o ~~
<slucx> Dolfly: 不瞎玩玩这干啥
<Dolfly> slucx: 那有啥好玩的
<slucx> Dolfly: 哈哈，玩点不一样
<October21> onlylove: 你上论坛多吗？
<Dolfly> slucx: 有什么不一样的呢？
<onlylove> slucx: 你有时间问adam和imadper去，那些是搞开发的，我这种sa做的简单活计，不管几个kernel，只要能work就好
<onlylove> October21: 哦，习惯下班以后看一眼新帖
<onlylove> October21: 有能帮上的就帮下，水的欢乐的跟着灌下
<leeeee> T^T
<Dolfly> leeeee: T^T
<October21> onlylove: 刚才sdubuntu问了几个问题
<leeeee> 不要学我、、
<Dolfly> leeeee: 嘻嘻
<onlylove> October21: 有么，我去瞅一眼
<October21> 我想知道你记得论坛那个用linux的计算机老师吗？
<Dolfly> October21: 哪个论坛呢？
<leeeee> 我还哈哈嘞。。
<onlylove> October21: 他论坛id啥啊……
<October21> Dolfly: ubuntu-cn
<onlylove> October21: 可是记得，当年他申请一堆账号给他学生用
<leeeee> 又开始视频了
<October21> onlylove: 下次sdubuntu来时，你给他提提建议吧
<onlylove> October21: 然后被斑竹大批量删帖，然后他去建议区提建议，里面有句，有个怪蜀黍害我得0分
<onlylove> October21: 让他去论坛？
<October21> onlylove: 不是这个意思
<October21> 我的意思是让你们有经验的用户给提提建议
<October21> 我根本不能提供什么建议
<leeeee> 唉。。
<October21> leeeee: 眼不见心为静
<leeeee> October21：干嘛 你见谁了？
<October21> leeeee: 我是说你室友视频
<leeeee> October21：我同学在跟她男友视频 说例假来的时候要煮什么什么喝 问她男友以后给不给煮。。
<October21> leeeee: 没什么问题啊
<leeeee> October21：突然想起我前男友跟我说他前女友例假时还给她煮鸡汤。。
<leeeee> 有点复杂。。
<October21> 多愁善感
<leeeee> 没啥。。那货都没对我这么好
<leeeee> 擦。。
<October21> 看来你是该找个男友了
<onlylove> October21: 哦，ddc的问题啊……我也没用过ddc
<leeeee> October21：不是啊。。
<leeeee> 我不喜欢麻烦别人
<leeeee> 基本上我会做的事情。。都不需要别人做。。
<October21> onlylove: 他的想法是在小学中使用irc，在局域网中群聊
<onlylove> leeeee: 别太独立
<October21> 他们目前好像是在用debian
<onlylove> October21: 那样啊，建立一个内部irc服务器就好了
<October21> 有些东西在搭建吧
<leeeee> 我不仅独立，还爱操心。。最后就是。。唉。。
<October21> onlylove: 但是遇到传文件的问题了
<October21> 他们试过飞鸽，但不适合群聊
<onlylove> October21: 老师办公用还是学生闹着玩
<October21> 老师间交流吧
<leeeee> ==
<onlylove> 老师交流让他们乖乖的用qq群去
<onlylove> 哪那么多花样
<October21> onlylove: 别人在debian下啊
<October21> onlylove: 支持下教育嘛
<October21> 他们的系统是linux，不然怎么用想irc呢
<onlylove> October21: 他们的系统是linux,天，谁的主意
<onlylove> October21: 那些老师用的还习惯？
<October21> 我还没问具体的
<leeeee_> 果然是断线。。
<October21> 纯支持而已
<onlylove> 既然linux,我想，省事点，ftp呗
<onlylove> 把需要共享的文件丢ftp上
<October21> 问题是用ftp，老师们接受吗？
<onlylove> irc都能接受，接受不了ftp?
<lainme> October21: TeliuTe可能有经验
<October21> 能习惯吗？dcc还比较顺手吧？
<October21> lainme: 嗯
<onlylove> 我上学的时候学校选课还要在校内网站选呢，问过学生接受不么
<x007007007> leeeee: 你是女的？
<leeeee_> 我有写性别么
<lainme> leeeee_: log出卖了你
<onlylove> October21: 不是我看不起，也不是我有别的看法，我在家上班的时候，我家里的老师，连office这样的都弄不明白，你给他linux,直接杀了她们吧
<x007007007> 好久没看irc居然发现妹子触摸，求勾搭
<leeeee_> lainme：什么意思
<onlylove> x007007007: 你没啥希望，我勾搭了那么久都不愿意
<October21> onlylove: 任何事都要走出第一步吧
<leeeee_> onlylove：你啥时候勾搭我了。。
<lainme> leeeee_: 应该是翻了聊天记录
<x007007007> leeeee_:就是看之前的聊天记录发现你
<onlylove> October21: dcc这种，如果xchat没问题，尽量统一client
<onlylove> October21: 统一有个好处就是，有问题好查
<leeeee_> lainme：怎么翻？
<onlylove> leeeee_: 客户端会记录，自己往上翻就行了就和qq群一样
<x007007007> 可以去看网页，我的是客户端记录
<leeeee_> onlylove：说点通俗易懂的。。你知道我什么水平的啊
<x007007007> leeeee_: http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs
<October21> onlylove: 嗯，我给他提了
<onlylove> leeeee_: 就是你用的是webqq，人家用的是qq客户端，然后他可以通过查看群聊天记录来翻看日志
<leeeee_> 哦。。懂了
<leeeee_> onlylove：跟没说一样
<onlylove> October21: 有些东西很麻烦，比方说好像web就不支持dcc吧？
<onlylove> leeeee_: 好吧……我智商有限……不如一个网页直接给你来的直接
<October21> onlylove: 我也没具体了解dcc
<leeeee_> onlylove：你不是智商有限啊。。你智商高。。
<x007007007> dcc是指什么
<onlylove> x007007007: 就是irc传文件
<October21> x007007007: irc的文件传输
<leeeee_> onlylove：给你点赞啦
 * onlylove 被l5e嘲讽了……
<leeeee_> onlylove：== 没有好吧。。你咋针对我啊
<x007007007> \quit sleep
<onlylove> leeeee_: 不针对你，我错了……
<leeeee_> onlylove：小伙伴！请正常！再过段时间姐姐就不来了！！
<onlylove> leeeee_: 为啥？
 * onlylove 想留住l5e
<leeeee_> 可别以为姐又生气了啥的 姐心胸宽广的很
<leeeee_> == 别来这套。。
<leeeee_> 姐要闭关修炼
<leeeee_> 差不多半年吧。。
<leeeee_> 嗯 差不多。。
<October21> 原来以为你装好系统就不回来了
<leeeee_> October21：讽刺我
<leeeee_> 怎么可能 大家这么可爱
<leeeee_> 我一定会回来的啦~~
<October21> 我很好奇你怎么回来了
<leeeee_> == 我就回来
<leeeee_> 你不服气啊
<October21> leeeee_: 欢迎
<leeeee_> 没什么啊。。这里超级有趣啊。。大家都很好玩。。
<leeeee_> 我还没走呢
<leeeee_> 欢迎毛线
<October21> 只是你在这里待太久不好
<leeeee_> == 为嘛
<October21> 这里不适合女生
<leeeee_> 蓝莓姐在这多久了？
<onlylove> leeeee_: 比我久
<October21> 而且这里讨论的话题，你未必理解
<onlylove> October21: 这里经常offtopic
<leeeee_> == 不理解又怎么样。。
<onlylove> October21: 啥都能讨论
<onlylove> leeeee_: 只是担心你变女汉子而已
<leeeee_> 不用担心啊 本来就是
<October21> 差不多啦
<onlylove> 真困了！
<leeeee_> 我本来就是
<leeeee_> 女汉子
<October21> 不要太坚持
<leeeee_> 拜托，，你别这样教训你姐。。
<leeeee_> 不合适
<October21> 我只是建议
<leeeee_> 嗯 晓得啦 过段时间我就走啦~~
<October21> 留下一群基佬……
<leeeee_> 说不准 这个月或下个月 哈哈
<leeeee_> 还有蓝莓姐啊
<leeeee_> 我的女神
<leeeee_> 不扯了 闪  晚安了~~
<October21> 晚安
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 又失眠了。。。
<jiero> wth
<jiero> 。。。
<archl> 。。。
<piggybox> yo
 * jiero 拍拍 alvin_rxg
<jiero> knownbad: 哈，失眠连续
<jiero> knownbad:  我睡觉时间越来越短了
<knownbad> 必须的。
<knownbad> 你如果不自扰会心不安的。
<jiero> knownbad:  嗯。我不记得曾失眠过。
<knownbad> 世间无烦恼，人世多烦恼。
 * jiero 这种从来无法在床上做任何事情的人，上床就睡着了。
<jiero> 时逝祈望月 来时之事多烦忧
<knownbad> 以前单身是上床五分钟睡着。
<jiero> knownbad:  真的真的我更加不知道未来是什么了。
<beefcafe> 现在有人陪睡所以睡不好了？
<jiero> beefcafe: 有人陪着，抱着很容易安逸吧。
<beefcafe> 不
<beefcafe> 手会没处方
 * jiero 抱着妹妹她们很容易睡
<jiero> 当然，她们太小
<beefcafe> 你这是抱多小的妹子
<jiero> beefcafe: 1到8岁
<beefcafe> 未成年那种？
<beefcafe> 果然
<beefcafe> 布里斯班这个合法？
<beefcafe> 呃
<beefcafe> 看错
<beefcafe> 山东是个神奇的地方
#ubuntu-cn 2015-05-11
<sennn> hi
<^k^> sennn:点点点.  09:22
<jamesarch>  问下各位大牛 怎么在windows下编译vim加入支持python
<jamesarch> 提示 error:Pymode requires vim compiled with +python Most of features will be disabled
<pity> jamesarch: 编译前看看 README 或 INSTALL，应该有个编译选项叫 +python
<jamesarch> ………… 怎么加………… 用mingw32-make编译的  不知道怎么加额
<gfxmode> jamesarch: http://my.oschina.net/zokr7et/blog/49651
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 自行编译Vim for Windows，加入Python支持! - 匿名人士的个人空间 - 开源中国社区
<yanlf666`> 有人吗
<^k^> yanlf666`:点点点.  09:54
<yanlf666`> 有人吗
<^k^> yanlf666`:点点点.  09:54
<yanlf666`>  怎么
<yanlf666`> 人呢
<gfxmode> ...
<yanlf666`> 在别的房间都是外国人吗
<yanlf666`> 怎么看到全是英文
<yanlf666`> 这里都是中国人吧
<yanlf666`> 居然国家不封irc，笑死我了
<eve_ouyang> yanghy: 什么心态
<chenshaoju> 意味不明。
<eve_ouyang> yanlf666`: 什么心态
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 早
<eve_ouyang> =.=,点错人了
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 早. 
<yanlf666`> 你们主系统用的是ubuntu吗
<iMadper> yanlf666`: 没几个是用ubuntu的. 
<yanlf666`> 哦，那你们主系统用什么的
<iMadper> yanlf666`: win7
<yanlf666`> 哦，debian 主系统，虚拟机win7
<iMadper> yanlf666`: debian难用. 
<iMadper> yanlf666`: firefox竟然不叫firefox. 
<yanlf666`> 一样的
<iMadper> yanlf666`: 还是win7好, 里面还有火狐中国版. linux下连个中国版都没有. 
<yanlf666`> 名字和图标区别
<gfxmode> 中国版有什么好？
<yanlf666`> 话说我已经debian主系统一年有余了
<yanlf666`> 话说现在debian图形很稳定
<cherrot> iMadper, 中国版到底是个什么鬼
<yanlf666`> 一年内没漰溃过
<iMadper> cherrot: http://www.firefox.com.cn/
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 500 => Net::HTTPInternalServerError for http://www.firefox.com.cn/ -- unhandled response
<iMadper> yanlf666`: 说明你硬件够老.
<cherrot> iMadper, 我是说有啥不一样？
<cherrot> iMadper, 你看 你没阿当懂我
<iMadper> cherrot: 默认带好多插件啊
<yanlf666`> 没有啊，1年前的配置
<iMadper> cherrot: 省的自己安装了啊
<iMadper> yanlf666`: 你换新的5系列cpu内置的核心显卡去. 插拔一下dp分分钟让你崩溃
<cherrot> iMadper, soga
<yanlf666`> I5-4570的cpu你说老吗
<iMadper> yanlf666`: 当然够老了
<yanlf666`> I5-4570有那么老？？？
<iMadper> yanlf666`: 新硬件的崩溃率超过你想象
<yanlf666`> 话说win7下怎么玩irc
<yanlf666`> emacs内置erc很方便
<iMadper> yanlf666`: emacs这渣渣就更难用了, erc一卡整个emacs都卡住了
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: http://forum.51nb.com/thread-1551712-1-1.html 有点意思
<^k^> BuMangHuo: ⇪ 【老周分享FHD X230】效果很满意，有兴趣的可以看看 - ThinkPad专区 - 专门网论坛 - 专业的笔记本电脑技术交流社区
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 没意思... 我攒钱买m3800
<yanlf666`> 不会吧，很流畅
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 不过，12.5 的 fhd 估计真的会吓眼睛？
<BuMangHuo> 瞎
<iMadper> yanlf666`: 你看最近upstream对emacs的改进了吗? 尝试让package.el支持异步. 
<yanlf666`> debian8.0真心好
<iMadper> yanlf666`: 结果呢, 现在异步罗辑混乱, 写着代码更新package会时不时跳到package截面
<BuMangHuo> m3800 又是什么鬼 iMadper 
<BuMangHuo> 就那种很贵的 dell 么
<iMadper> yanlf666`: erc卡住的时候emacs整个就阻塞了, 你跟我说很流畅???? 
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 对啊, 真心赞, 各个方面都稍微的强过rmbp 15
<yanlf666`> 问题是不会卡住
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 价格还比rmbp低.
<BuMangHuo> 对, emacs 这货就是个 orgmode， 别的都是渣
<eve_ouyang> iMadper: 壕
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 价格低？ 我怎么没看出来
<BuMangHuo> 真4K屏3840*2160
<iMadper> yanlf666`: 别闹了, http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/bug-gnu-emacs/2010-02/msg00503.html  上万人遇到这问题了
<^k^> ⇪ ti: bug#5650: 23.1; ERC causes Emacs to hang on network dropouts
<iMadper> yanlf666`: 你跟我说不会?
<yanlf666`> 反正一年内没卡住
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 你跟同级别的工作站比啊
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 你跟三千块钱的神船当然没得比了
<iMadper> yanlf666`: 那你这就是嘴硬了. erc不用异步操作已经被无数人吐槽过了, 你不承认我也没办法. 
<yanlf666`> 真心，没卡住过
<iMadper> yanlf666`: 那你的package.el卡不卡?
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 哎，显示器你还没给我呢
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 显示器? 哦, 我给忘了
<BuMangHuo> 对啊
 * BuMangHuo momo， 求推荐在公司用的显示器， cc iMadper HowIsItGoing happyaron cherrot O0XX
<BuMangHuo> 最好不要太大吧？ 不然太扎眼
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: http://item.jd.com/1386132.html
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 【飞利浦ED系列】飞利浦（PHILIPS）ED系列 BDL1441ED 144英寸P1.6 LED商用显示器【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 pp: 1479999.00
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 1024
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 看需求吧
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 颜色正，分辨率高，看着爽
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 25"的可以不?
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, DELL的吧  旋转屏 多接口
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 有点太大吧？
<iMadper> O0XX: 你推荐的太大了, 没法写代码.
<BuMangHuo> 我之前看了看 27 的那个 imac， 简直太大
<iMadper> O0XX: BuMangHuo: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.3.HqeSMT&id=40018275662&ns=1&abbucket=9#detail
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 索尼BVM-E250A25英寸广播级OLED主控监视器-淘宝网 pp: 2000000.00
<BuMangHuo> 20 左右的应该合适？
<BuMangHuo> 我靠
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 我现在用一个24寸的1080p, 分辨率太低, 颗粒感人
<BuMangHuo> 这个频道还有好人么
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 他那个太小了, 这么贵心疼
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 买我那个, 我那个大
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 他太小了
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 没看出来哪里大
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 看size啊..我就跟你说, 你听就行了, 我那个大, 他太小了
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: EW2440L
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 价格合适
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 不闪屏
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 而且蓝光过滤, 长时间盯着屏幕的损伤小一些. 
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 等于自带 cherrot 的那个眼镜了.
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 那颜色正这条满足不了吧
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 带 cherrot 的眼镜不是为了看shit黄色的世界么
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 对, 想要满足颜色正, 就考虑我刚才推荐的大法家的监视器
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 别啊，我的要求是不黄就好 cc O0XX 
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 那就买老狗家的廉价AH-ips啊. 除了漏光感人, 别的都还好
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: emacs这个渣渣, 刚pull了一下, 改了200行代码, 1156行changelog
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: lol
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 24 寸， 1920 1080 这个颗粒感也很感人吧
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 哦，跟你用的一样嘛
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 对啊, 我现在用的就是这个分辨率和尺寸, 感人
<BuMangHuo> http://item.jd.com/1490538029.html
<^k^> BuMangHuo: ⇪ LG 22MP55D-P 21.5英寸显示器 AH-IPS显示器硬屏广视角 完美护眼低闪屏【图片 价格 品牌 报价】-京东 pp: 859.00
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 可以.
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 就是, 24的也是这个价钱...
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 好像24的849...
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 面板大一些, 买个盒子看会比较爽.
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 我在公司用啊
<yanlf666> 什么盒子
<BuMangHuo> 外接笔记本
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 哦. 
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 那就用公司的啊
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 还tm要自己买?
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 那个屏幕，是真闪
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 跟你老板哭去, 就说小屏幕看的眼镜都瞎了. 
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: lol~
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 我老板的风格，只要能亮，就不换
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 真tm扣...
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 对啊
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 上个月，我老板两口子，一人套现一亿去玩耍了
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 我又给多emacs一个机会, 又在编译emacs了. 
<BuMangHuo> ...
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 昂, 贵司股票大涨?
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 对啊，上个月涨到 50 多的时候，他们两口子一人卖了 200万股来着
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 你有股票?
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 有啊，1000 股
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 那也不少了
<yanlf666> 结果套牢了
<BuMangHuo> 还是很久很久以前自己买的..
<BuMangHuo> 唉，不对
<BuMangHuo> 不对不对
<yanlf666> 我公司好多人都被套牢了
<BuMangHuo> 多了一位？ 我都忘了
<yanlf666> 吃了几个跌停板，牛市的时候，还说要多吃几个涨停板，结果
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: http://item.jd.com/1003062.html 都说这个不错
<^k^> BuMangHuo: ⇪ 【戴尔专业级U2414H】戴尔（DELL） 专业级U2414H 23.8英寸16：9宽屏 LED背光IPS液晶显示器【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 pp: 1899.00
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 哦，对了，100 股。。。。
<jackness> 你们都好牛啊
<jackness> iMadper: 你周日还加班吗？
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 2000块钱级别的啊....
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 当然比几百块的好了啊
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 我给你推荐200w的更好
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: O0XX https://www.gitbook.com/book/softwaredownload/openwrt-fanqiang/details
<^k^> HowIsItGoing: ⇪ OpenWrt智能、自动、透明翻墙路由器教程 - GitBook
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: ^
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: ...
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 这人就是抄的啊..
<jackness1> 太吊了，有自动透明翻墙路由器？
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 没意思啊... 我现在在家用公司的网翻墙.
<O0XX> iMadper: 真是酸..
<O0XX> iMadper: 不过我没加糖
<O0XX> iMadper: 只家了奶
<iMadper> O0XX: 我都加了, 还是酸...
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 异端
<yanlf666> 吃饭啦
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 用的SS?
<Niac> \
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: http://zh.expansys.com.hk/blackberry-classic-unlocked-qwerty-16gb-black-272706/
<iMadper> bu
<iMadper> bu
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ BlackBerry® Classic – SQC100-1: RHH151LW智能手机 (无锁LTE, QWERTY, 16GB, 黑色) #AP_BB_Classic_BLK - EXPANSYS 中国 (磐石‧環球數碼城) pp: 3,100港币(大约: 2,482 元) 4,
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 下面的套装竟然比单机还便宜....
 * O0XX 饿
<iMadper> O0XX: 刚几点... 饿你mb, 起来嗨
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 这货还是等等吧
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 迟早要降价到 199$
<yanlf666> 中午好
<yanlf666> dajia
<yanlf666`> hi
<^k^> yanlf666`:点点点.  11:19
<yanlf666> 大家好
<^k^> yanlf666:点点点.  11:27
<yanlf666> ls
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 穷老板, 你买暴风了么？
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 咩
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 买了？
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 没买创业板, 胆小
<iMadper> vs online大法好, 退emacs保平安. 人在做, 天在看.
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 刚想拜你做股神壕侠..结果你居然没买...
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 家业太差 经不起折腾
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 乖
<iIlL10Oo> test
<bot-test> iIlL10Oo:点点点.  23:36
<^k^> iIlL10Oo:点点点.  11:37
<gfxmode> 九州通前几天被套了，这几天估计可以解套
<O0XX> happyaron: 你费来啦？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • VPS的防火墙怎么配置为好？iptables http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470133 在网上找了很久，各种配置都有，但都没啥注释，看得有点晕，新手不太明白啊，譬如下面这个，只能看懂一部分： Code: *filter :INPUT DROP [0:0] :FORWARD ACCEPT [0:0] :OUTPUT ACCEPT [0:0] :syn-flood - [0:0] -
<^k^>  ─> A INPUT -i lo -j ACCEPT -A INPUT -m state --state RELATED,ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT -A INPUT -p tcp -m state --state NEW …
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 你肥来啦?
 * O0XX 我想静静
 * QiongMangHuo 我不想静静了
 * O0XX 饿
<BuMangHuo> test
<bot-test> BuMangHuo:点点点.  00:21
<^k^> BuMangHuo:点点点.  12:21
<BuMangHuo> 哎， 一下来了俩？
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 斩新人了?
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 对啊
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 还一次斩俩?
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 这你都才到了
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 一个
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 聪明
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 你自己说 一下来了俩啊?
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 哦，那是说的 bot 嘛
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 一次俩那是犯罪的，我懂
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 还一次斩俩?
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 还一次斩俩bot?
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 没有啊没有啊 cc O0XX 
<BuMangHuo> 说的不是两件事儿么
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: offlineimap 不同步 all mail 的话，mutt 里面没办法把邮件从 inbox archive 吧
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 可以啊, 直接删除而不是移动到trash, 要注意offlineimap的设置
<BuMangHuo> 直接删除？ 嘛意思
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: delete directly
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: delete straightly
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: gmail的删除就是archive, 移动到trash才是删除
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 了?
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 不去买点 匹土匹 的股票?
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 吐
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 呵呵
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: https://support.google.com/mail/answer/77657?hl=en
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 你买神创了?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 壕
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 必然没有...
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: O0XX ci去吧
<nyfair> 老司机们，我又来请教基础问题啦
<Aure_Lion> ..
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 牛牛, 包养我
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 靠, 你浪费我感情, 解释一通你不说话
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 来了来了，我去翻 log
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 刚才掉线了
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 求个double啊.
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: https://support.google.com/mail/answer/77657?hl=en
<bot-test> ⇪ fw: How actions sync in IMAP - Gmail Help
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: you wish
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 哦，原来 Delete a message in inbox** 跟 Move a message to [Gmail]/Trash 是不一样的
<BuMangHuo> 其实 archive 也就是把邮件的 inbox 标签给删了吧
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 你得到了它
<BuMangHuo> bind index,pager A delete-message 妥妥的得到了
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 抄我的?
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 啊？
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 你的配置里面有？
<BuMangHuo> 我去看看
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: folder-hook . 'bind index,pager A delete-message'
<BuMangHuo> 还真有 ...
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: folder-hook 'Spam|Trash' 'bind index,pager A noop'
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 明显比你直接bind好
<BuMangHuo> 果然
<BuMangHuo> 抄了
<nyfair> 牛牛们别侃大山了，我有个问题啊
 * O0XX 你们啊, 奶一屋...
<nyfair> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/2591982 帮我看看
<nyfair> 图样图森破
<iMadper> nyfair: 要用c啊... 不好写
<iMadper> nyfair: sprintf只能...
<O0XX> iMadper: rust这货beta了, 你不搞?
<iMadper> O0XX: 不, 等我搞定java再说
<iMadper> O0XX: 搞定java了搞一下c++
<O0XX> iMadper: 你要玩 minecraft?
<iMadper> O0XX: 不玩了...
<iMadper> O0XX: nnnnd, 不开心...
<O0XX> iMadper: 来来来, 一起打手枪
<iMadper> O0XX: 不玩了... 没心情撒
<iMadper> 超级好
<iMadper> 超级号
<iMadper> 超级好
<iMadper> 超级好
<iMadper> 超级好
<bot-test> iMadper:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<alvin_rxg> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (@ ubuntu.com)
 * O0XX 有人玩 minecraft么?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: yunfan 
<QiongMangHuo> ooOO_OOoo: 首席蚯蚓
<nyfair> 啊，你们都不帮我
<ooOO_OOoo> QiongMangHuo: iMadper O0XX  各位壕早
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 你真写不出来?
<O0XX> nyfair: 我不会啊大牛
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 早, 牛牛
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: byte溢出不考虑?
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 不考虑，固定大小
<nyfair> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/2592017
<nyfair> 这样写怎么样，但是太长了啊
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: .....
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 为啥不用atoi
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 对对对
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/2592018
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: atoi又不能输入单个char
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 啊
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 那我写错了...
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 对对对
<nyfair> ooxx不能这么赋值吧
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 我写错了
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 理解精神就好
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 你这精神我本来就理解，你告诉我这玩意初始化怎么写
<iIlL10Oo> rust vs go
<nyfair> iIlL10Oo: rust你滋不滋辞啊
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 老司机发语法糖啊
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/2592062 这不对么?
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 对对对
<QiongMangHuo> ....
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 对对对
<iIlL10Oo> nyfair:  rust 我不懂的 http://yager.io/programming/go.html
<bot-test> ⇪ f: application/octet-stream
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 编译不过啊，连ooxx.a都过不了，编译器提示不能赋值
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 更别提后面那个循环了
<O0XX> nyfair: 那一定是你的编译器出错了
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 我在办公室用的dell最便宜的带dvi和壁挂的显示器
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 是这一行"struct ooxx = {int a; int b; byte c[100]};"
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 你这一行写的什么鬼?
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 然后花了200买了个气撑底座，超级赞
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 牛牛告诉我怎么写
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 放了一个响屁 : 有一次乘坐45路去钟楼,中途上了位中年妇女。车上当时人不多,可她就是靠着我和另一个MM站着,我下意识地将自己的包包放在了身前,可旁边的MM却浑然不觉地看着窗外。不久,那位中年妇女一只手伸进了MM的包包,说时迟那时快,我突然放了一个响屁,又臭
<^k^>  ─> 又响啊,惹得满车人看我,羞得我恨不得找个洞钻埃不过,熏得中年妇女赶紧缩回了手去捂 …
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Struct_(C_programming_language)#Declaration
<bot-test> ⇪ f: struct (C programming language) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<^k^> ⇪ ti: struct (C programming language) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 你那个等号什么鬼
<BuMangHuo> 气撑底座？
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 啊啊啊，没那个等号
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 最便宜的 dell 估计也不是 ips 吧？ 那跟我现在用的 lenovo 应该差不多了
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 我还以为你是伪代码, 原来你真就那么写.....
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 不是，e神马的，色彩比ips差点
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 便宜好用, 买mva啊
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: e-ips, 缩水版ips. 6bit成像.
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 不过现在我跟aoc的ips放一起，没差多少
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 就买我给你推荐的那个144寸的..
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 想了想，老板的脸还是不要打了
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 不是eips，是mva
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: ...
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 那样看码才舒服
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 那太打脸了
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 你说e什么, 我才说e-ips的...
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 我得搬到总裁办公室去
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: aoc的那个很可能也不是ips, 是ah-ips或者e-ips
 * HowIsItGoing 在某软的时候用了个26的显示器码，搞得人人过来围观
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 毕竟真正的ips是s-ips, 成本太高了
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 都说了我只会写汇编，不会写c开头的东西
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 牛牛
<iMadper> nyfair: Chinese
<O0XX> nyfair: c罩杯
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 他家应该给员工电脑的吧
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 难道也是 lenovo
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 也不好说，毕竟才1.2k的显示器，用不上啥好玩意
<nyfair> 好了好了，反正看懂了
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: hp/lenovo
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 来给个帽子
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 买个nec吧
<BuMangHuo> 26 的也的太明显了
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 多不好~
 * nyfair 最近换了firefox，那么问题来了
 * HowIsItGoing 怎么看显示器型号？
<BuMangHuo> 有菜单啊
<nyfair> 怎么知道一个页面已经被加到firefox书签里了？
<BuMangHuo> nyfair: 那个星星是黄的
<BuMangHuo> 地址栏里面的
<nyfair> BuMangHuo: 那是chrome，firefox没那个星星
<BuMangHuo> 有的啊
<nyfair> BuMangHuo: 要插件？
 * HowIsItGoing 
<jiero> 。。。
<BuMangHuo> nyfair: 哦，蓝色的
 * HowIsItGoing 找到了 dell e2214ev
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: ^ 这货应该是mva，我记串了
<jiero> 都是牛牛啊。
<BuMangHuo> nyfair: 不用插件的
<nyfair> BuMangHuo: 找不到啊，求截图
 * jiero 渣渣要避免被牛牛吃掉
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: mva好啊, 看电影比ips强. 
<BuMangHuo> nyfair: 稍等
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 当然比作图还是不行的. 
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 看网页基本没区别
<nyfair> 难道我打开的姿势和你们不一样？
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 昂, 是啊. 
<BuMangHuo> nyfair: http://picpaste.com/scrot-AVyJG3zC.png
<HowIsItGoing> http://item.jd.com/934133.html
<bot-test> HowIsItGoing: ⇪ 【戴尔E2214Hv】戴尔（DELL） E2214Hv 21.5英寸宽屏LED背光MVA液晶显示器【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东
<nyfair> 谢谢
<BuMangHuo> nyfair: 或许你的默认配置没有把这个书签按钮放上去
<nyfair> 囧，还真不一样
<O0XX> http://item.jd.com/1386132.html
<bot-test> O0XX: ⇪ 【飞利浦ED系列】飞利浦（PHILIPS）ED系列 BDL1441ED 144英寸P1.6 LED商用显示器【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东
<nyfair> 我去找找那个玩意，反正可以自定义
<QiongMangHuo> ED系列
<BuMangHuo> 对
<jiero> 144 英寸
<jiero> 144“
<jiero> 144 吋
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 21 寸这个大小不错
<iIlL10Oo> iPad mini 不贵
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 在帽帽的时候就是三台22寸显示器，大小刚好
<HowIsItGoing> 24的就要转脑袋才能看全屏幕了
<jiero> 365cm 对角线长度
<nyfair> 蓉蓉呢，他那个搜狗linux版什么时候移植回windows上去
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 额，壕，我就是笔记本外接一个
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 公司壕，又不是我
<BuMangHuo> 1920 1080 这个显示器不错啊 cc iMadper 
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 可以 dell的E系列不错. 比U/P系列好. 
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: U/P系列价格虚高
<BuMangHuo> 京东白条我好像用不了
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 能壁挂?
<BuMangHuo> TMD， 阿里的那个花呗我也用不了
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 能，我正挂着呢
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: HowIsItGoing 就在用啊
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 赞. 
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 买前奉劝你一句，想要字体锐利还是ips，mva稍微差那么一点点
 * HowIsItGoing 所以现在ips看弹幕，mva看片儿
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: http://item.jd.com/766977.html   这个. 
<bot-test> iMadper: ⇪ 【优派VX2270smh-LED】优派(ViewSonic) VX2270smh-LED 21.5英寸超窄边框AH-IPS液晶显示器(附送HDMI线)【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 赞. 
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 分工很正确. 
 * QiongMangHuo 没有京东白条支持的银行卡 
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 壕,求赞助个minecraft的g正版账户
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 可惜mva没带hdmi/喇叭，不然可以插盒子上当电视
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: g正版是什么?
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 比正版还正版就叫g正版
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 没事啊, 你买个分线器就是了
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 那不还得外挂音箱
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 买个soundbar, 直接夹在显示器上
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 卧槽，这方案比直接换个电视还贵吧……
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 毛, 加起来200块钱
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: bigger than bigger啊
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 比逼格还逼格
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 赞
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.29.enrq2j&id=42962583359&ns=1&abbucket=9#detail
<botL> iMadper: ⇪ USB供电惠普HP液晶显示器拆机有源小巧音响音箱棒DELL显示器可挂-淘宝网 pp: 19.00 - 27.00
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 23块钱... 分离器六七十...
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 一百块钱就搞定了
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 牛逼啊
<tryit> iMadper, 搞java了开始？
<iMadper> tryit: 昂!
<iMadper> tryit: java工作多
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 求个double啊, 首席
<QiongMangHuo> ooOO_OOoo: 求个double啊, 首席
<onlylove> iMadper: 蓉蓉这几天作甚呢，一直away状态
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: QiongMangHuo 擦,我到是也想啊...
<iMadper> onlylove: 在腐国呢
<HowIsItGoing> onlylove: 在腐国总部
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: QiongMangHuo 你们来帽帽吧,不是听说帽帽给的senior能给很高呢..
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 贵司ceph岗位给我留着撒!
<HowIsItGoing> ooOO_OOoo: 亲眼见过senior跳槽去oracle
<HowIsItGoing> ooOO_OOoo: 然后还惦记C社的职位
<QiongMangHuo> ooOO_OOoo: 贵司上午打台球岗位给我留着撒!
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: iMadper ooOO_OOoo http://www.newsmth.net/nForum/#!article/WorkLife/892436  税前三四十万
<botk> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ 水木社区-源于清华的高知社群
<ooOO_OOoo> HowIsItGoing: 多关注最近帽帽的动态, 貌似最近给的高,特别是从C家这种土豪公司来的
<onlylove_> ooOO_OOoo: 首席bridge，贵帽的senior怎么混？
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove_: 没当过..不知道..
<onlylove_> ooOO_OOoo: 你都首席了，还没体验过senior？
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove_: 估计是会开会就成.. xu
<iMadper> 这个公司挺有意思，约了我电话面试，结果没来电话，我打电话、发邮件问，告诉我自己休假去了，回来后马上联系我。估计回来后不知又干嘛去了，我也懒得联系他们了。HR更有意思，我告诉她我之前的薪水，她怀疑我撒谎，说是要调查的，我再三保证能拿出银行流水和上个公司的证明来，她说能降薪吗？! 说实话出道十多年，没见过这样的。æœ
<onlylove_> ooOO_OOoo: junior没首席吧
<iMadper> onlylove: 这个就跟本科之后直博一样, 首席是跳级上去的
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove_: 毛, 帽帽哪有首席,我就是一pupil
<BuMangHuo> 我先看看京东
<BuMangHuo> test
<botk> BuMangHuo:点点点.  02:05
<^k^> BuMangHuo:点点点.  14:05
<onlylove_> iMadper: 腐国是哪里呀
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: ooOO_OOoo 这么屌？ 那球回去继续码python
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 你这个显示器能输出声音么
 * QiongMangHuo brb
<iMadper> onlylove: 英国. 
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 必然不能
<ooOO_OOoo> HowIsItGoing: python 帽帽有招聘的.
<BuMangHuo> 求开通 花呗
<BuMangHuo> 求开通 白条
<O0XX> iMadper: 来玩minecraft?
<iMadper> O0XX: 不玩啊, 不开心啊
<BuMangHuo> 知道支付宝那个蚂蚁信用多少分就给开花呗了
<yanlf666> 下午好
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 硬盘装xubuntu后，又装ubuntu结果都进不了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470134 ubuntu正常，可以进去，xubuntu只能进命令行模式，进不了图形界面，请教该如何解决? zz: sjpy — 2015-05-11 14:06
<botk> ⇪ ti: 硬盘装xubuntu后，又装ubuntu结果都进不了 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: sjpy 
<yanlf666> 装了xubuntu在装ubuntu有意思
<HowIsItGoing> ooOO_OOoo: 有senior么？
<ooOO_OOoo> HowIsItGoing: Senior Quality Engineer - Project Atomic
<HowIsItGoing> ooOO_OOoo: atomic是啥？
 * HowIsItGoing 不过听说前同事又有一个从帽帽跑掉的
<ooOO_OOoo> HowIsItGoing: 给docker的一个系统
<ooOO_OOoo> HowIsItGoing: 帽帽就要给管理层混.
<HowIsItGoing> ooOO_OOoo: 啊，这个我还是不去试了，可能是萝卜坑
<yanlf666`> 香烟涨价了5555555
<iIlL10Oo>  香烟应该市场自由定价
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: freeflying 胶囊咖啡机靠谱不？
<yanlf666`> 20的便22了，每晚又贵了2元，在天草，要活不下去了
<yanlf666`> 这里有人玩单片机吗
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 胶囊的最好!
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 量少应该可以行吧，不过我没用过胶囊的
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 哈？比直接磨豆儿还好？
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 当然!
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 为毛？
<O0XX> happyaron: 你们居然安排了去东莞开会...
<O0XX> happyaron: 太厉害了
<yanlf666`> 真会享受
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 风味保持的好
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 不过就是耗材贵
<yanlf666`> 香烟都快抽不起来，咖啡是啥玩意
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 据说4-5块一个胶囊
<yanlf666`> 绿茶+香烟这是我的生活
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 新鲜, 磨豆子的都不新鲜了
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 我现在每天耗豆也要10+了
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 成本不知道, 但是口感确实好
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 不只两杯吧
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 乃每天喝那么多？
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 当然不止
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 所以还是便宜
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 三到四杯
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 总部用的是胶囊机，我没喝出啥区别
<BuMangHuo> happyaron: 你们居然安排了去东莞开会...
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.46.RZmPQw&id=41347932419&ns=1&abbucket=9#detail
<botk> iMadper: ⇪ 全国包邮Nespresso雀巢咖啡胶囊100粒(可选圣诞限量）-淘宝网 pp: 398.00
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 我要喝这么多，晚上指定别睡了
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 你们伦敦办公室的胶囊机很一般
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 有机会来我家试试
<iMadper> 一天3-4杯咖啡, 我肯定破产了
<QiongMangHuo> 试试不睡觉? 夭寿啦
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 反正我没觉得比以前帝都分舵那个机器好
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 你去 freeflying 家还想睡觉?
 * QiongMangHuo 夭寿啦
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 同怀疑
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 我不太懂...
<freeflying> iMadper: 我晚上临睡前一杯浓缩睡得更好
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 坐等大师讲解
<iMadper> freeflying: 神人....
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: …… 这是咖啡因上瘾的节奏吧
<freeflying> iMadper: 我老婆也是，她很少喝
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 每个人对这个的敏感度不一样
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 以前在外面忙再完到家都会泡杯茶，喝完睡觉
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 我以前不敏感，现在不行了，一杯正好，两杯心悸，三杯两天不睡觉
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: …… 这是咖啡因上瘾的节奏吧
<iMadper> freeflying: …… 这是咖啡因上瘾的节奏吧
 * QiongMangHuo 曾经也是越喝越困, 现在反而受不了了
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 你喝咖啡也会心悸啊？
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 感觉我买的咖啡不好喝啊!!!!
<BuMangHuo> 我以为就我呢
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: iMadper addiction和sensitivity 是两码事情
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 我跟你说过啊
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 我觉得还挺好
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 你喝的口味不错, 我昨天喝过, 没问题. 
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 我喝一杯之后，心脏就很明显的感觉跳得咣咣咣的
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 啦啦啦~
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 我喝的这个口味, 酸死
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: costa的咖啡，一小杯下去，我都得难受半天
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 下次只买好喝的口味好了. 
<BuMangHuo> 好吧，反正我是远离咖啡了
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 星巴巴倒是完全没感觉，现在喝速溶只要不过量也没事
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 你来, 我请你喝速溶. 
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: costa和starbucks卖的美式都是单杯浓缩兑水
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 下次来office记得找我要
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 谢谢昂
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 我不挑, 当年雀巢醇品也喝了好几年
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 美式不就是这样么?
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 嗯，但是豆和浓度不一样，costa好像确实浓一些
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 我也不挑, 不过我这次买的, 价钱都一样, 自然挑个喜欢得了
 * O0XX 听土豪们聊咖啡
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 真有钱的都喝茶
<yanlf666`> 这个聊天内容保存在那里的
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 真有钱的都喝茶
<QiongMangHuo> yanlf666`: 是啊, 每天抄送给习尽屏备案
<yanlf666`> 不会吧，喝茶的都是穷鬼，像我5块钱1斤的龙井，
<yanlf666`> 两
<QiongMangHuo> yanlf666`: 几千块一两的茶有的是, 你见过多少几千块一两的咖啡?
 * HowIsItGoing 据说有神马用嘴摘下来的毛尖？
<yanlf666`> 有B夹下来的不
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 没有几千块一两的，咖啡都论克卖
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 就那么一说
<QiongMangHuo> yanlf666`: 黄牌一张
<iMadper> 咖啡厅一杯咖啡几千的哪儿有? 茶楼几千一壶茶轻轻松松
<yanlf666`> 话说，少女B唇，夹下来的肯定贵
 * iMadper 当年误入茶楼, 一看最便宜的800一壶, 然后每个人还有388的茶座费
 * iMadper 当时我就拉着妹子跑出来了
 * QiongMangHuo 四川的茶馆坐一下午也就几十块钱~
 * HowIsItGoing 国内咖啡厅价格还是基本跟国际接轨的，贵的不太离谱
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 赞 我也想kick了, 不过我当时等着我先说完自己的话再kick
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: iMadper 雀巢的胶囊机貌似不错？
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 胶囊的话 好像机器不用太好
 * HowIsItGoing 还有人有人推荐德龙，不过貌似胶囊不通用
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 有人给你背回来的话, 其实都不贵
<yanlf999> 日，这个还有禁言的
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw600/7afc57f8gw1es079opyl8j20gn0cf75c.jpg
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 但是也要选对机器，胶囊不通用啊
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 选好了找 happyaron 撒
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 没咋研究"买"这个阶段
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 是啊.
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 赞
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: ……
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: http://www.staples.com/Starbucks-reg-Verismo-trade-580-Brewer-Piano-Black/product_284932
<botk> iMadper: ⇪ Starbucks® Verismo™ 580 Brewer, Piano Black | Staples®
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 60美金, 贵吗?
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 有人背回来, 400块钱不到就入手了
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 还得比较星巴巴的胶囊。
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 刚才你也贴了鸟巢的胶囊4块一枚
 * QiongMangHuo 最简单的, 买雀巢金牌冲着喝 =,=
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 是啊, 星爸爸的胶囊岂止是贵
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 你知道我连水都懒得烧，所以才找胶囊机，灌上水塞进去胶囊就行
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 星爸爸的6块钱左右一个胶囊. 
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 胶囊贵了50%.
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 我宁可买1k的鸟巢
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 是啊, 不然买回来了舍不得喝
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: lol~
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: http://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/B00U6SC8UQ?t=joyo010b-22&tag=joyo010b-22  让李老板给你背回来
<botk> iMadper: ⇪ 取标题: no title
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 这个是胶囊咖啡机中端型号了, 也漂亮, 背回来1k
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 胶囊也便宜. 
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 过些天帮我下个单? 我没账号
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 日亚?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: .
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 我也没... 得注册
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 哦
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 不对, 我有
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 那我用公司邮箱注册一个
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing, 推荐个显示器
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 好像直接日淘也比国内便宜
<freeflying> 现在的三星的好多年了
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 找 iMadper ，我只会挑便宜的买
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing, 我也是要便宜的
<freeflying> iMadper, 推荐个？
<BuMangHuo> freeflying: 显示器啊， iMadper 和 ooOO_OOoo 一人推荐了个了
<iMadper> freeflying: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.3.vQj0Bi&id=40018275662&ns=1&abbucket=9#detail
<botk> iMadper: ⇪ 索尼BVM-E250A25英寸广播级OLED主控监视器-淘宝网
<freeflying> iMadper, 24寸就好
<iMadper> freeflying: 25的行不行啦?
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 之前贴那个优派呗，或者dell无脑入
<BuMangHuo> freeflying: 这个大了一寸，问题不大
<lishang> 分享一个经验 关于kde桌面菜单不能显示中文的问题  原因是export LANGUAGE=zh:en 造成的 位置是在 ~/kde/env/setlocale.sh  找了半天
<QiongMangHuo> zh:en是什么鬼?
<freeflying> iMadper, 你先推荐我个月入过万的工作吧
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 话说你现在用的这个 dell 能比 lenove 一眼看出差距不
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 就是先找zh, 如果zh没有, 就用en
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 老死机
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: lenovo笔记本嘛？开始能，后来就看不出了
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 目前感觉貌似有点字体不那么锐利
<HowIsItGoing> lishang: 我遇到过这个毛病，有些程序里，界面是中文的，菜单显示日文，对话框里夹杂英文……
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 因为你是老司机
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 中日英都没问题
 * O0XX 对对对
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: …… 
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: https://www.nespresso.com/cn/zh/product/lattissima-touch-glam-white 国内官网3888啊，买买买
<botk> HowIsItGoing: ⇪ Lattissima Touch
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 是啊, 是个中端胶囊咖啡机了啊
<lishang> HowIsItGoing: 哈 早知道问你了
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 李老板帮你背会来, 妥妥的. 顺便买多一些胶囊.
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 不过电源略麻烦，110v
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 是的, 没关系, 买个转换器, 淘宝上大把
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 我日淘一样快，3天到手
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 运费不是钱?
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 台式机的显示器嘛
<BuMangHuo> lenovo 的
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 有人给你背, 你还要自己花钱?
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 好像有人说能打开改电源，我比较讨厌拖变压器
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 不想求人嘛，这货体积也不小
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 所以才要李老板帮你背啊
 * HowIsItGoing 顶多找人带邮票/硬币
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 越小越贵越好, 我想体验一把土壕买买买的感觉
 * HowIsItGoing 
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 带片儿回来啊
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 羞羞的那种?
 * HowIsItGoing 去腐国给人带LV，路上被人指指点点……
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo:  对对对
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 片儿进不了海关啊，带毛
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 我要看苍老师正版
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 腐国人也会拼音/
<QiongMangHuo> ?
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 查不出来
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 你不说谁知道?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 我可以买, 海关不让进的话你自负盈亏
<iMadper> lui
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 不会，我写的汉字在上头，“驴”
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: O0XX 难道x光看不出？
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 那你这个厉害, 无本的生意, 直接不买回来收钱就行了啊!
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 嘘~
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 放书包里
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 不能吧.
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 书包不用过安检
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 李老板那形象，肯定全部包裹手检，lol
<QiongMangHuo> .....
<BuMangHuo> 有道理
 * O0XX 看着就像走私片讨生活的...
 * HowIsItGoing 在浦东出关见到了海关辑毒犬，在行李转盘上嗅嗅嗅，萌萌哒
 * jiero 看到这世界，不知动什么好。
<O0XX> http://www.letscorp.net/archives/88098
<botk> O0XX: ⇪ 江选研讨会：长者究竟掌握了几门外语？-墙外楼
 * O0XX ...
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 长者智商太高
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 那必须的, 谈笑风生
<QiongMangHuo> 和裤腰一样高
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 还是挺帅的.. https://h.zhangzhe.wang/pixmicat.php?page_num=5#
<botk> O0XX: ⇪ 长者网匿名版
<kandu> iMadper: 还有一壶壶的茶？怎么喝的？
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: https://h.zhangzhe.wang/thumb/1429973126969s.jpg
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 做了跳转了
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: http://blog.jetbrains.com/clion/2015/05/debug-clion/   简直完美
<botk> iMadper: ⇪ Debugging in CLion | JetBrains CLion Blog
<kandu> iMadper, QiongMangHuo: 去喝“一壶茶”是说计价方式还是冲泡方式，还是某些种类的茶需要用壶来驻着泡？。没去过茶楼，好奇啊
<iMadper> kandu: 我没喝啊, 我看了价钱就出来了啊
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 确实赞...
<kandu> iMadper: 赞。好聪明
<O0XX> iMadper: QiongMangHuo 渣渣
<QiongMangHuo> kandu: 计价方式啊
<HowIsItGoing> kandu: 我猜是计价啊，当然管不管续水不知道，有些讲究的好像只喝头遍还是二遍水来着
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 第一泡, 第二泡, 第三泡
<iMadper> pao一
<kandu> QiongMangHuo, HowIsItGoing: 哦。原来如此
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: ……
<iMadper> pao-
<O0XX> 第一泡
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 买了?
<BuMangHuo> iMadper:  啥
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 今天买不了啊，没带卡，没法开通白条
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 昂...
 * QiongMangHuo Skid Row - When God Can't Wait
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 支持招商信用卡了竟然
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 对啊
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 我之前绑定的工行卡改不了预留手机，没法用
<BuMangHuo> 等回去了用招行卡激活
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 之前送券的时候不支持, 混蛋
<gfxmode> 笔记本的Wifi硬开关被碰着关了，死活连不上Wifi
<BuMangHuo> lol
<iIlL10Oo> 记录档使用量
<iIlL10Oo> 感觉长者是台湾的
<O0XX> iMadper: 其实我觉得在国内出差还挺好玩的
<iMadper> O0XX: 老板还说今年送我出差玩一次呢, 也没消息了!
<iMadper> O0XX: 还说涨薪一定会让我满意, 也没消息了!
<iMadper> O0XX: 草草草, 不说了, 跳楼去
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 让你满意? 羡慕
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 让我满意就给我double啊坟蛋!
<O0XX> iMadper: 你问问 QiongMangHuo 老板 他老板让他满意没
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 给你个double? http://blog.jetbrains.com/clion/2015/05/debug-clion/
<QiongMangHuo> 我的涨幅*6我才会满意... 客观的说
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 错了... http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.XzRN4U&id=16017723730&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&abbucket=9&skuId=27351992315
<botk> iMadper: ⇪ 进口Double A达伯埃A3纸80g复印纸不卡纸双面加厚打印复印纸 DA纸 进口纸张 光滑不卡纸 打印复印纸 高档进口销量领先 保证正品 天猫领先销量 真实好评 价格: 元
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 嫉妒涨工资涨30亿才满足的人
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 真的快哭了, 别刺激我...
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: iMadper HowIsItGoing freeflying http://www.knewbi.com/s/Ps4
<botk> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ 索尼PS4
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: HowIsItGoing freeflying iMadper maimaimai
<sennn> 大家好啊,
<botk> sennn:点点点.  03:34
<^k^> sennn:点点点.  15:35
<gfxmode> 你们这群土壕，还哭穷，只想说
<QiongMangHuo> ^k^: 你开俩bot什么意思
<gfxmode> 请带上我
<sennn> 什么话题?
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 让你kick一个的意思
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 出差玩一次？ 啧啧
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 你涨幅100%，还要x6？
<^k^> QiongMangHuo,
<QiongMangHuo> 唉...
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 说了要30亿才满足
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 卧槽，我已经数不过来零了！
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: ps4肿么了？
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<HowIsItGoing> q
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 为毛要买，我又不打游戏
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: oh
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 看蓝光也可以啊
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 先买, 再问为啥
<gebjgd> QiongMangHuo: 我这里t410s btrfs ssd debian-stable kernel panic
<gebjgd> QiongMangHuo: 赞么
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 能放你买回来的片儿么？
<gebjgd> QiongMangHuo: 继续ext4里额
<iMadper> gebjgd: btrfs了, panic多正常
<QiongMangHuo> gebjgd: 用btrfs就别stable啊, 内核版本太低, 至少3.16吧
<gebjgd> QiongMangHuo: debian jessie现在就是3.16
 * O0XX 啪啪啪
<QiongMangHuo> .....
<gebjgd> QiongMangHuo: 和2年前一样不稳定
 * HowIsItGoing 没研究明白日淘咖啡机要不要拖变压器，还是放弃吧
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 没写电压么?
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 链接我看看?
<HowIsItGoing> http://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/B00U6SC8UQ?t=joyo010b-22&tag=joyo010b-22 QiongMangHuo 
<botk> HowIsItGoing: ⇪ Amazon.co.jp： ネスプレッソ Lattissima Touch(ラティシマ・タッチ)ホワイト F511WH: ホーム&キッチン pp: ￥ 25,831
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 電源:100V
<O0XX> iMadper: 这图形性能也太渣了
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 你不觉得奇怪，霓虹是110v啊
<gebjgd> HowIsItGoing: 买欧版的
<gebjgd> HowIsItGoing: 咖啡机直接买 philips的 sensor
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 母鸡啊
<gebjgd> HowIsItGoing: 用个永久pad过滤器完事 
<gebjgd> HowIsItGoing: 直接上咖啡粉
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: double 了？ 赞
<HowIsItGoing> gebjgd: 我在考虑胶囊机
<gebjgd> HowIsItGoing: 太贵 成本高
<BuMangHuo> test
<botK> BuMangHuo:点点点.  03:47
<gebjgd> HowIsItGoing: pad机器有永久pad
<gebjgd> HowIsItGoing: 可以直接上咖啡粉  味道更好
<gebjgd> HowIsItGoing:  还便宜
<HowIsItGoing> gebjgd: 我喝的不多，胶囊方便
<gebjgd> HowIsItGoing: 我们也是喝的不多
<HowIsItGoing> gebjgd: 豆子不知道一包得喝多久，兴许都喝到没味道
<gebjgd> HowIsItGoing: 所以用咖啡粉 + 永久pad
<gebjgd> HowIsItGoing: 弄好封口放冰箱
<HowIsItGoing> gebjgd: 麻烦啊，胶囊机就是图方便
<gebjgd> HowIsItGoing: 不麻烦啊
<gebjgd> HowIsItGoing: 放粉 盖盖子 完事
<BuMangHuo> 讨论磕药呢？
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: 狼堡三比一, 张稀哲戴帽 http://picpaste.com/8403a8ec8a13632799a46187948fa0ec09fac712-5pGnl7Rw.jpg
<alvin_rxg> Title: PicPaste - 8403a8ec8a13632799a46187948fa0ec09fac712-5pGnl7Rw.jpg (@ picpaste.com)
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 這貨出去就是笑話。。。
<HowIsItGoing> gebjgd: 粉还得收拾保存啊
<HowIsItGoing> gebjgd: 胶囊直接买来塞就是了
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: 造势太狠了之前
<gebjgd> HowIsItGoing: sensor也可以直接用pad啊
<gebjgd> HowIsItGoing: 还偷懒也一样
<gebjgd> HowIsItGoing: 胶囊味道不行
<iMadper> O0XX: 啥图形性能?
<gebjgd> HowIsItGoing: 还贵
<iMadper> O0XX: ps4?
<HowIsItGoing> gebjgd: QiongMangHuo 你俩来辩辩，胶囊味道到底好还是不好
<O0XX> iMadper: ut
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 哦... ... 
<O0XX> iMadper: 我玩着玩着游戏结果黑屏了
 * QiongMangHuo 我挺胶囊
<gebjgd> HowIsItGoing: 你是没喝过粉的
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 蛤蛤蛤
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 哈？
<iMadper> O0XX: hamo你这名字, 难道你是膜蛤党的领袖?
<HowIsItGoing> gebjgd: …… 粉有比豆子更好？
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: ^^
<O0XX> iMadper: 我是我弟
<iMadper> O0XX: ...
<gebjgd> HowIsItGoing: 粉是豆子磨出来的
<gebjgd> HowIsItGoing: 之后密封好就是了
<iMadper> gebjgd: HowIsItGoing: 咖啡豆里面掺杂一些黄豆, 就有豆浆味道的咖啡.
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 人弟合一
<gebjgd> iMadper: 赞
<iMadper> O0XX: 你还有小dd?
<nyfair> 蛤蛤，最近我把自己写的东西的license都改成了WTFPL
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 加绿豆是不是还有豆汁儿味儿？
<iMadper> gebjgd: 中西结合疗效好
<gebjgd> iMadper: 带研磨的机器都是壕
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: ... ...
<gebjgd> iMadper: 真有钱
<iMadper> gebjgd: ...
<nyfair> 中药棒棒哒
<nyfair> 快来吃中药 http://www.iqiyi.com/a_19rrhc2b5d.html
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 巴啦啦小魔仙之梦幻旋律-少儿-高清正版在线观看-爱奇艺
<botK> nyfair: ⇪ 巴啦啦小魔仙之梦幻旋律-少儿-高清正版在线观看-爱奇艺
<nyfair> dwz.cn
<alvin_rxg> Title: 百度短网址 (@ dwz.cn)
<kandu> iMadper: 壕。你在家还玩咖啡豆加黄豆呢？
<QiongMangHuo> test
<botK> QiongMangHuo:点点点.  03:56
<^k^> QiongMangHuo:点点点.  15:56
<nyfair> 诸君，有些国家上不了百度短网址是他们墙了度娘还是度娘墙了他们？
<iMadper> 中药好, 退西药保平安. 人在做, 天在看, 西医毁一生
 * HowIsItGoing 尼玛同样的机器，中国卖￥3888RMB，霓虹卖￥29700JPY，真当中国人傻钱多啊
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 是的. 
<kandu> iMadper: 有没有试过其他组合？
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: taotaotao
<kandu> iMadper: 咖啡豆加辣椒什么的
 * ^k^ 3.18.7-gentoo #1 SMP Sun Mar 29 16:15:47 CST 2015 ruby 2.3.0dev (2015-05-04 trunk 50427) [i686-linux] 
<iMadper> kandu: 加红豆沙冰啊
<QiongMangHuo> kandu: 加葱姜蒜香菜
 * botK 2.6.32-042stab102.9 #1 SMP Fri Dec 19 20:34:40 MSK 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 1.9.3p484 (2013-11-22 revision 43786) [i686-linux] 
 * O0XX 香菜去死去死
<HowIsItGoing> gebjgd: 德国咖啡机真贵
<gebjgd> HowIsItGoing: 不贵啊  我用的才50欧
<nyfair> dwz.cn/foo-thbgm
<gebjgd> HowIsItGoing: philips sensor
<nyfair> 测试测试 http://dwz.cn/foo-thbgm
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ foo_thbgm_免费高速下载|百度云 网盘-分享无限制
<botK> nyfair: ⇪ foo_thbgm_免费高速下载|百度云 网盘-分享无限制
<nyfair> 没问题啊
<nyfair> http://www.facebook.com
<botK> nyfair: ⇪ Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More
<nyfair> botK这家伙也在墙外，肯定不是百度墙的啊
<botK> nyfair, .. 休息一下 ..  04:03
<iMadper> 超级好
<iMadper> 超级好
<iMadper> 超级好
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 啥
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 超基好？
<iMadper> 超级好
<tryit> .
 * tryit 终于快捷放了
<tryit> 解放
 * O0XX 想静静
 * QiongMangHuo 不想静静
<nyfair> autoproxy还是不好用啊，而且规则一多就傻逼，求移植swithyproxyomega
<QiongMangHuo> tryit: 拜高管
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 铜球
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 你不是用了chrome了么
<yanlf999> iceweasel
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: firefox和chrome的使用比例是99:1
<tryit> QiongMangHuo, 拜壕
<O0XX> iMadper: 来果聊?
<gaobinbin> hello
<nyfair> switchyproxyomega写几个常用规则就行了，不常用的它检测到连不上能自己给你用代理去连
<botK> gaobinbin:点点点.  04:11
<^k^> gaobinbin:点点点.  16:11
<HowIsItGoing> nyfair: 哦米嘎这么碉堡？
<nyfair> WeeChat是什么鬼，微信？
<kandu> tryit: 怎么，项目阶段性成果？
<HowIsItGoing> nyfair: 微信是wechat
<kandu> tryit: 还是有事秘书干，没事。。。了
 * QiongMangHuo 滚滚长江都是水
<nyfair> wechat好用还是微信好用？
<nyfair> 据说腾讯的国际版系列都挺不错的？
<kandu> nyfair: wechat 好点吧。微信广告乱跳的
<nyfair> ios没广告啊
<kandu> s/广告/新闻
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: kandu 国际版国内版只是用不用GCM的区别啊.....
<nyfair> 腾讯最近又出了个qq日文版
<tryit> kandu, 那么高大上的事儿，您来先～
<nyfair> 国际版本来就有日文，不知道有什么区别
 * HowIsItGoing 撕开胶囊水冲…… 多么残暴……
<yanlf999> 腾讯推linux版了木有
<O0XX> iMadper: 李老板被颜射了
<iMadper> O0XX: 你厉害. 
<gfxmode> yanlf999: 没，还是十几年前的QQ
<tryit> O0XX, .
<BuMangHuo> vim 里面话 ascii 的表格用啥插件快
<BuMangHuo> nyfair: ios 的微信也会推广告
<BuMangHuo> nyfair: 让我买车
<gfxmode> BuMangHuo: 微信给我推的的Vivo手机
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 尼码
<O0XX> tryit: 拜高管
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: https://github.com/jceb/vim-orgmode
<botK> ⇪ f: jceb/vim-orgmode · GitHub
<^k^> ⇪ ti: jceb/vim-orgmode · GitHub
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 赞?
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 我去，这货好用不
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 谁知道呢.
<Guest27902> 大家好啊！
<^k^> Guest27902:点点点.  16:24
<botK> Guest27902:点点点.  04:24
<jackness> 现在有什么项目啊？
<BuMangHuo> 我实时
<jackness> iMadper: 你上班忙吗？
<O0XX> jackness: 班忙是哪个妹纸?
<O0XX> iMadper: ^^你知道不?
<iMadper> O0XX: 不知道诶
<jackness> OOXX 什么意思
<jackness> OOXX 你在忙什么
<HowIsItGoing> im
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: http://www.honglingjin.co.uk/39535.html 这里有个表格不错
<botK> HowIsItGoing: ⇪ 【在家品一杯好咖啡】手把手带你挑咖啡机 — RED SCARF
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 赞!
<yanlf999> 啥时候能赶上你们的生活
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 丫推荐tassimo，不过我觉得德龙比较良心
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 昂... 我不懂了啊
<BuMangHuo> 我 C-k 一个一个输入太费劲了
 * QiongMangHuo 困
<jackness> 你们打字速度好快啊！
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: vim-orgmode不好用?
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 恩，不好用
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 我想了个办法，在 emacs 里面画好拷贝出来
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 那就只有用orgmode了. 
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 不用拷贝, 直接输出出来
<tryit> O0XX, .
<iMadper> C-et 
<O0XX> tryit: 拜高管
<iMadper> tryit: 高管你来了啊
<HowIsItGoing> tryit: 高管你来了啊
<jackness> tryit: 原来你是高管啊
<tryit> QiongMangHuo, O0XX, iMadper HowIsItGoing 拜各位 * 深藏功与名 * 的大壕
<yanlf999> 话说怎么把网页的命令，拷贝到emacs里面
<yanlf999> emacs里面不出考出，也不能考进
<iMadper> yanlf999: (setq x-select-enable-clipboard t) ...
<iMadper> yanlf999: 这句话放到你的emacs配置文件里, 直接执行一下就行了
<tryit> iMadper, 我都忘了.emacs还有这么一句……
<iMadper> tryit: lol~
<iMadper> O0
<yanlf999> 有这句啊，就是不可以
<iMadper> O0XX: 这台t450s也挺好, 如果x1哪天留不住了... 就换t450s
<O0XX> iMadper: 你是说那个特别响的那台?
<iMadper> O0XX: 不是... 我桌子上这台...
<QiongMangHuo> 440s好
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 为啥440s好? 不要450s?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 450s放不进我的包
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: .... ....
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 错了错了 我以为是550
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 错了错了 我以为是550s
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: ... ...
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 发现了, 一定要15寸的笔记本!
<yanlf999> 你们的emacs窗口主题用那个比较好看
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 15"显示器塞进目前14or13的机身才好
<O0XX> iMadper: 分辨率大就行了么
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 是啊, 所以我在等m3800的下一代黑科技
<yanlf999> 下班回家罗
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 如果跟dell new xps一样黑科技就好了
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 求助：error:unknown filesystem（已尝试百度搜索） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470135 之前安装的是win7+ubuntukylin-14.04.2-desktop-i386，因为机器散热不好（ThinkPad E40），用Pe想恢复xp到c盘，结果恢复到一半死机重启。 启动后提示： error:unknown filesystem Entering rescue mode grub rescu
<^k^>  ─> e> 救援1：PE模式 资料都不重要，打算PE全格掉电脑重装，PE每次进入到windows界面就卡住了 …
<O0XX> iMadper: http://m.newsmth.net/article/Career_Upgrade/345119
<botK> O0XX: ⇪ 水木社区手机版
<iMadper> O0XX: ...
<O0XX> iMadper: 就旁边..以后还可以联机打百战天虫
<iMadper> 有加班补、通讯补、五险一金和补充医疗保险、年终奖、取暖费报销、带薪年假、带薪病假等  <--  有加班费的公司....
<iMadper> O0XX: 恩, 你去吧
<iMadper> O0XX: 然后你知道wifi密码, 咱玩百战天虫. 
<O0XX> iMadper: 加班补而已
<O0XX> iMadper: 加一次班给1块钱
<iMadper> O0XX: ... ...
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 哪里哪里
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: http://m.newsmth.net/article/Career_Upgrade/345119
<BuMangHuo> 取暖费报销
<BuMangHuo> 也在亮马桥？
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 贵司的 wifi 信号居然能覆盖到隔壁大楼里面
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 就我们楼, 同一层, 胳臂...
<iMadper> 隔壁
<iMadper> 这什么鬼输入法啊!!! 
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 三缺一, 快叫人
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 去救场
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 我不去了. 
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 你们1v1吧
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: .....................
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 右手的三角肌有点儿拉伤
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 去吧去吧
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 不了...
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 去吧去吧
<iMadper> ...
<O0XX> iMadper: 去吧去吧
<iMadper> O0XX: 来. 
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 来救场
<iMadper> O0XX: 来救场
 * O0XX 啥?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 羽毛球
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 三缺一?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 是的!
<iMadper> O0XX: 三缺一啊!!
<O0XX> iMadper: 你不是不去么?
<iMadper> O0XX: 去!
<iMadper> O0XX: 周一不去虐adam, 这周就没啥别的开心事了啊
<QiongMangHuo> ......
<iMadper> O0XX: 去不去?
<O0XX> iMadper:  去吧
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 么么哒
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 来 telegram 来 telegram
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 斩斩 斩斩
<BuMangHuo> nnnd, 跟我打乒乓的哥们离职了
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • pdf嵌入字体修复 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470139 有时pdf文件并没有将所有字体都嵌入到文件之中，故在打开时不能正确显示所有字体。今天看到了一个不错的解决方法。 http://stackoverflow.com/questions/10277418/the-pdf-viewer-evince-on-linux-can-not-display-some-
<^k^>  ─> math-symbols-correctly 就是用Ghostscript修补一遍非嵌入字体。以文件名为zhang11a.pdf为例，由gs修 …
<BuMangHuo> ls
<O0XX> iMadper: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/69ed4507jw1es0cshf98yj20dc0hswfw.jpg
<nyfair> 诸君，这年头叫的上号的新字体，从雅黑丽黑到文泉黑思源黑，都是黑又粗的，有没有哪个能代替宋体的啊
<nyfair> 隔壁11区每次出ゴシック体，都有配套的明朝体啊
<nyfair> 黑体放到游戏里不好看啊
<O0XX> nyfair: http://warubure-anime.com/product/detail_OTHERS01.html
<botK> O0XX: ⇪ TVアニメ「聖剣使いの禁呪詠唱＜ワールドブレイク＞」｜OTHERS
<O0XX> nyfair: 用这个
<nyfair> O0XX: 你这个死宅走开，怎么不推荐小圆那个字体
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: O0XX iMadper https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=71MAFmlZzi0&feature=youtu.be  第一个评论亮了
<botK> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ Shenzhen Centre (660 meters) - YouTube
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 没懂
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 装
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 真没懂, 哪能看出好多ball来?
<nyfair> 最近youtube强制flash播放这个插件好火
<nyfair> g婊就不做什么事情表示表示么
<iMadper> nyfair: 本来就可以用flash插件播放啊
<iMadper> nyfair: 不需要啥强制措施啊
<nyfair> iMadper: 现在不是默认html5么
<iMadper> nyfair: https://www.youtube.com/html5  自选啊
<botK> iMadper: ⇪ YouTube
<iMadper> nyfair: 点 use the default player就是flash
<nyfair> http://www.baidu.com/link?url=5K8RlFh7P3DwJq1c81c-a2KtvlGyM02nrY1jQZjvCioWPYG7txWF-DPCTSdX4MXKsLpiQT9BCcop4w7betMFAq
<botK> ⇪ f: application/octet-stream
<nyfair> http://36kr.com/p/219176.html
<botK> ⇪ f: 乔布斯心愿已了，YouTube默认使用HTML5视频播放，替换Flash | 36氪
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 别的平台好像默认html5了
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 是咩?
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 不晓得撒
<QiongMangHuo> ....
<nyfair> iMadper: html5放4k视频，卡死你。换flash，intel hd3000就行了
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 可能别的平台默认就有html5需要的那些解码器?
<iMadper> nyfair: 你说在linux下? 还是win下?
<nyfair> iMadper: win
<iMadper> nyfair: 那我不知道诶. linux下一样惨, html5略好
<nyfair> 虽然youtube的4k都是伪4k，连1080p的画质都达不到
<nyfair> 前段时间我发文有截图验证过的
<iMadper> nyfair: 1080p对画质每要求吧
<nyfair> iMadper: 对，但是和单反一样，分辨率不等于画质
<nyfair> youtube的4k你真用4k显示器看，全是马赛克和噪点
<nyfair> 而且我自己上传了一份4k视频，结果直接被youtube二压，输出惨不忍睹
<nyfair> 我宁可放大看清晰的720p也不要看这种伪4k
<nyfair> iMadper: linux是什么情况，flash不更新了？
<nyfair> iMadper: 不是据说chrome里绑了个么，提取出来就能用了啊
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • xubuntu安装后桌面没有声音和网络按钮 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470143 更新完显卡驱动后，但是有声音，也能上网，怎么恢复？是显卡驱动的原因么？ zz: miracle01 — 2015-05-11 18:05
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 新人求教　Ubuntu Kylin 15.04　怎么禁ＵＳＢ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470146 我的意思是　禁止Ｕ盘等储存设备但是可以使用ＵＳＢ　键盘鼠标！！！公司要用求　　各路大神　伸出　援手！！！请尽量　　详细！！！新人不甚了解啊！！！ zz: 倾国倾城不倾
<^k^>  ─> 心 — 2015-05-11 19:04
<yanlf999> Hello
<botK> yanlf999:点点点.  08:03
<^k^> yanlf999:点点点.  20:04
<jiero> cherrot,   我这两天又发傻了呀。
<jiero> cherrot,  人怎么才能不在同一个坑摔倒呢。
<yanlf999> 时刻保持冷静，
<yanlf999> 冲动是魔鬼
<jiero> yanlf999, 时刻保持魔鬼形态！
<yanlf999> 有啥好电影，电视推荐
<yanlf999> 明天油价又涨2毛，话说，国家怎么不减税，
<gebjgd> yanlf999, 减税了  他们的子女怎么在国外花钱啊
<gebjgd> yanlf999, 要的就是老百姓的钱
<yanlf999> 苛捐杂税
<yanlf999> 官逼民不得不反
<yanlf999> 手机上的emacs怎么玩的，完全不懂
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M03/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2pA-INbgcAADgAV_RLjIAALrLQHFfSkAAOAZ919.jpg 坑爹呢,没练过还真吃不着
<nyfair> 蛤蛤，chatzilla挺容易的
<nyfair> 么有人...
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 用GhostScript给pdf文件加书签 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470149 http://blog.tremily.us/posts/PDF_bookmarks_with_Ghostscript/ 学到了如何给pdf加书签，先做好一个文本文件，如pdfmarks（格式后面说），执行命令： Code: gs -dBATCH -dNOPAUSE -sDEVICE=pdfwrite -sOutputFile=out.pdf i
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 用GhostScript给pdf文件加书签 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470150 http://blog.tremily.us/posts/PDF_bookmarks_with_Ghostscript/ 学到了如何给pdf加书签，先做好一个文本文件，如pdfmarks（格式后面说），执行命令： Code: gs -dBATCH -dNOPAUSE -sDEVICE=pdfwrite -sOutputFile=out.pdf i
<ndut2> <ndut2> hey buddy
<ndut2> <ndut2> come to ##elite.coder
<ljy> 大家好
<botK> ljy:点点点.  12:23
<^k^> ljy:点点点.  00:24
<ljy> 请问有人知道怎么建立桥接网络之后，还可以连接外网吗
<gebjgd> ljy, 桥接必须可以连外网
<gebjgd> ljy, 上openvswitch
<ljy> 我想用kvm虚拟系统，然后需要桥接网络，但是配合之后有br0，但是就不能连接外网了
<ljy> openvwitch教程吗？
<gebjgd> ljy, 都用kvm了还不openvswitch
<gebjgd> ljy, 你虚拟什么系统？
<ljy> 想虚拟win系统
<gebjgd> ljy, kvm + openvswitch
<ljy> openvswitch没用过，过会学习一下
<jzp113> ss
<ljy> 哦，我百度下看看。谢谢了
<gebjgd> knownbad, 好几天没见你说话了
 * knownbad 说话
<knownbad> 刚帮岳母线上申请了旅游签证。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 哦 你岳母要来了
<knownbad> 说是来住一阵子。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 看看你们到底为什么还没要孩子？
<knownbad> 她来只是增加压力。
<gebjgd> knownbad, XD
<sig> 住在哪要申请签证呢
<gebjgd> sig, 你猜
<sig> 香港有必要吗
<gebjgd> sig, 显然是海外
<sig> o。
<gebjgd> knownbad, cinnamon不错
<knownbad> 正用着 LMDE2.
<knownbad> 就是缺了 encrypted installation.
<gebjgd> knownbad, lmde2是什么
<gebjgd> knownbad, 不就是linux mint debian 2么
<knownbad> http://www.linuxmint.com/download_lmde.php
<botK> ⇪ ti: Download - Linux Mint
<knownbad> 是啊。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 何必testing  jessie刚出 足够新了
<knownbad> 所以不需要改啊。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 什么不需要改？
<knownbad> LMDE 之前是 testing 但自动成了 stable.
<knownbad> 反正除了 Mint 自己的包，源用的是 jessie.
<gebjgd> knownbad, 还是有区别的
<knownbad> 但是如果 Lubuntu 改用了 LXQT 可能考虑再改用 Lubuntu.
<knownbad> 纯种不一定好，源头不 fix 还是白等。
<gebjgd> knownbad, cinnamon多好  systray的支持好
<knownbad> LMDE2 就是专注于 Cinnamon 和 Mate.
<knownbad> 所有的 Cinnamon dev 同步于 LinuxMint 和 LMDE2.
<knownbad> 或是几乎同步吧？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 还是直接debian 方便
<knownbad> 他们发布的理想是这么说的。
 * gebjgd 睡觉去
<knownbad> Adios.
<firecat_test> 编写perl有IDE吗， 百度不到什么结果啊。有介绍吗
<tonghuix> 换Google再搜一下
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 如何循环使用cp命令补全文件？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470153 比如当前目录下有文件，0001.mp4，0004.mp4，0009.mp4，0010.mp4，0011.mp4，0020.mp4，0025.mp4，0110.mp4，0501.mp4......xxxx.mp4 这个文件名的数字是从小到大排列的，但缺失了一些文件，现在想把这些缺失的文件用前一
#ubuntu-cn 2015-05-12
<yanlf666> hi
<botK> yanlf666:点点点.  20:08
<^k^> yanlf666:点点点.  08:09
<yanlf666> ?
<yanlf666> quit
<yanlf666> hi guys
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • Ubuntu server 14.04开机一段时间后ssh无法登入 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470154 Ubuntu server 14.04安装在服务器上,　重启后可用ssh登入, 可是过一两天后, 再用ssh登入便显示 ssh: connect to host 159.xxx.xxx.xxx port 22: Connection timed out zz: zhoulvwen — 2015-05-12 9:04
<yanlf666> ^k^是真人还是什么
<^k^> yanlf666,
<yanlf666> 你的服务器ip地址看下，是否和登陆的IP一致
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • Ubuntu15.04安装NVIDIA驱动后显示Starting Version 219无法进入图形界面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470155 前几天升级到15.04之后发现在安装NVIDIA的显卡驱动（使用体系自带的“附加驱动”安装）之后，系统在启动时会显示Starting Version 219，然后就一直卡在这儿无法进入图形
<yanlf666> 换集成显卡解决
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • debian 可安装 gcc 5.1/g++ 5.1? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470156 有成功的？ zz: iamcook84 — 2015-05-12 9:47
<yanlf666> 追那么高级版本干嘛呢，电脑软件不是最新就是好，你要的功能，地版本基本能满足你要求
<yanlf666> 你的ssh你呢个登陆了？？？
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • GRUB2官方文档翻译项目2-02 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470158 2 Naming convention 2 命名规则 ******************* The device syntax used in GRUB is a wee bit different from what you may have seen before in your operating system(s), and you need to know it so that you can specify a drive/partition. 在GRUB中设备的名称与
<^k^>  ─> 你之前在操作系统中看到的稍稍不同，你需要知道它们才能确定一个驱动器或分区。 Look …
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • GRUB2官方文档翻译项目2-03 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470159 3 Installation 3 安装 ************** In order to install GRUB as your boot loader, you need to first install the GRUB system and utilities under your UNIX-like operating system (*note Obtaining and Building GRUB::). You can do this either from the source tarball, or
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: yunfan 我昨天看见有人用轮滑鞋通勤， 速度挺快的
<BuMangHuo> 就是不知道会很累么
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 就不怕撞人么，在地铁那么拥挤的地方
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 都说了，轮滑通勤
<tryit> BuMangHuo, 地铁里……你能跑起来吗
<BuMangHuo> 自然不会坐地铁了
<BuMangHuo> .... 
<tryit> BuMangHuo, ..
<BuMangHuo> 我去，你们怎么理解通勤的
<tryit> BuMangHuo, 试试吧，顺便锻炼身体
<BuMangHuo> 不过看起来确实挺危险
<BuMangHuo> 他时速超过 20 了都
<BuMangHuo> 而且边往前走边玩手机啊
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 那不就结了，万一不小心撞人还好，撞车就不好玩了
<tryit> onlylove_, ....
<onlylove_> tryit: 你以为孕妇这种你撞的起？
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 恩，除了速度看起来不错
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • GRUB2官方文档翻译项目2-04 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470160 4 Booting 4 启动 ********* GRUB can load Multiboot-compliant kernels in a consistent way, but for some free operating systems you need to use some OS-specific magic. GRUB能以一致的方式加载遵守多启动引导的内核，但对于一些free操作系统你需
<^k^>  ─> 要使用一些OS所特定的戏法(意指技巧)。 4.1 How to boot operating systems 4.1 如何引导操作系统 …
<BuMangHuo> 别的貌似没什么可取的
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 这种，上路撞了都得自己负责吧
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: zhanzhan
<BuMangHuo> 那种鞋子应该不可以上路的么
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 啥护士节?
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 今天嘛
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 斩个护士
<jackness> 对啊 
<jackness> 今天护士节
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: http://weibo.com/vczh?from=feed&loc=nickname
<botK> iMadper: ⇪ Sina Visitor System
<onlylove__> BuMangHuo: 别忘了汶川地震也是今天
<BuMangHuo> onlylove__: 然后呢
<onlylove__> BuMangHuo: 没了
<BuMangHuo> 对嘛
<BuMangHuo> 没然后了提它干嘛
<BuMangHuo> 小温说的，多难兴邦嘛
<BuMangHuo> 虽然丫貌似理解错这句话的意思了？
<ljy> 求大神指教，kvm的桥接网络怎么配置。弄了好几天了也没弄上
<ljy> 建立了新的端口br
<ljy> 新的端口br0，分配了ip，之后就不能连接外网了
<ljy> 这个后面要怎么弄可以连接外网
<BuMangHuo> Kves: 你是谁
<iMadper> ljy: 用virt-manager呗
<Router2> ljy 添加br0的配置网络重启一下就行了啊，ip_forward置1
<^k^> BuMangHuo, kves是我的nick. `人机合一
<BuMangHuo> 又合一了
<BuMangHuo> ^k^: 又搞机啦？
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
 * O0XX|Qiong 人基合一
 * O0XX|Qiong 饿
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 刚合完就饿了？
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 我问你，openwrt默认的无线功率是多少来着，我记得你烧掉过一个无线？
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 不不不
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 我的是进去了小强烧掉的
<BuMangHuo> 我也不知道是多少啊
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 进去小强……
<BuMangHuo> 而且也不是 openwrt 嘛
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 我记得有个人说是烧了
<BuMangHuo> 或许是别人啊
<gfxmode> 我看讯雷也出路由器，可以外接USB硬盘下载
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 对对对, 惯得他们
<onlylove> 那些拿openwrt赚钱的，真的赚到钱了么，还是tplink啥的来的实在
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 估计有得赚
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 但是肯定不多吧
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 都让雷布斯赚去了吧
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 现在的网络速度，离线下载之类的，基本上都没人需要了
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 离线主要是没资源的BT
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 翻墙之类的，本来就灰色，而且真正需要的人也很少
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 你不知道啥时候有资源
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 比方说，做种的那货在你睡觉的时候做种
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 哦，那我就不知道了
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 度娘离线下载呗
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 度娘端现在限速
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 你听牛牛说过的吧
<onlylove> 喵的，我才买，丫的又降价了
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 啥
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 雷布斯路由
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 我用不到离线下载
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 我就拿来玩玩
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 不过给路由器做个手机客户端确实是一个很好的功能
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 好毛线
<BuMangHuo> app 里面设置起来比在浏览器里面设置方便多了
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 你要走小米服务器
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 我说的是不是那种走服务器的客户端
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 没见还
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 直接一个 wifi 里面访问的
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 轮滑不好停
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 早知道今天丫的降价，我今天再买，我周末买的
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 差10块
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 一个鞋子上两轮还是四轮的 ?
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 例如你家来了个一个客人，你可以很方便给他开个临时账户
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: ä¿©
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 还是有需要的  比如有的p2p下载源很慢 你用网盘帮你挂着  还有的是要靠网盘帮你找备份资源 嘿嘿 
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 你被wifi万能钥匙坑怕了？
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 两轮的停下来还不好立着 更麻烦 不过你穿4轮的估计圈子里的人瞧不起  
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 还是电动 滑板车那个帅 
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 对
<onlylove> yunfan: 看是怎么排的四个
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: wifi 被人蹭了很不爽
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 蹭的人不感谢你不说，还会说，瞧那傻x， wifi 被我蹭了自己还不知道
<yunfan> onlylove: 那你的脚得多长呢
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 你可以做蜜罐嘛 哈哈
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 嗯，反正轮滑看起来速度很不错，但是太危险了
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 丫在自行车道上走，我跟着，想超都超不过去
<onlylove_> yunfan: 一排四个的不稀奇吧？
<onlylove_> yunfan: 排成矩形的总觉得像玩具
<BuMangHuo> 丫跟螃蟹似左右摆来提供向前的动力，我一直判断不出来从左边超还是右边
<gfxmode> 23333
<yunfan> onlylove_: 你算算脚腰多大  不过你说的也许是小轮的那种 
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 没关系 你就撞过去 反正他也追不上你 
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 不过真撞了，交警也不会支持他吧
<BuMangHuo> 左右摆这个太可恶了
<BuMangHuo> 哎不对，轮滑怎么刹车？ onlylove_ yunfan 
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 有的，在后面有刹车
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 用脚后跟？
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 或者前面，有个橡皮擦样的
<BuMangHuo> 传说中的脚刹？
<yunfan> reddit挂了 
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 我咋感觉这或比死飞还不靠谱
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 前后都有个可以踩住刹的
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 你没去溜冰过 ？
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: http://baike.baidu.com/link?url=7oohNrzZVwp6chSvhFbl4H2hLUEdvAa7ysm0CSvEBYc9bBYUe5VYWJaPVV5N6XVLm1-lNAsrhdVNwCGg5Yy3W3CbSa0DiAo2ooLo12qASI33_lNYOVINfH9NtaQ4lUrNA5y81aT_lKZ1jmiB6IvzVlQnsUt5XJIwySLypcZspKa
<botK> onlylove: ⇪ 旱冰鞋_百度百科
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 自己看图
<yunfan> 一般都是前面有个  所以高手刹车都是转过来刹 免得正面刹栽倒
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 看过
<nyfair> 老司机们，我又来问问题啦
<BuMangHuo> 昂
<BuMangHuo> nyfair: 穷忙活老司机还没上岗呢
<O0XX|Qiong> nyfair: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<BuMangHuo> nyfair: 两个都买
<iMadper> o0
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 果然好多颗粒...
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<nyfair> 公司电脑的firefox，我只想同步插件，不想同步密码和书签，有没有办法。我如果把密码和书签前面的勾去掉，其他设备也会自动去掉
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: iMadper 你俩颗粒是在外面还是里面用的啊
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 你最近要买东西么?
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: .. ...
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 有, 京东凑一单?
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 我要买牙线
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 我给公司买
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 买啥?
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: http://item.jd.com/674878.html
<botK> O0XX|Qiong: ⇪ 【绿联20137】绿联（Ugreen） 20137 mini HDMI公转HDMI母头连接线 平板电脑等迷你接口数字高清转换线【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东
<onlylove___> nyfair: 那就别同步了，不多的话直接手动装吧
<nyfair> 还有其他东西啊，比如什么设置，还有插件的设置
<BuMangHuo> nyfair: 对啊，只是插件的话，别同步了呗
<nyfair> 很烦的啊
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 竟然要mini HDMI
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 壕
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 那必须的...这些破烂设备上都是mini hdmi
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 我还是决定给我的 x230 上 FHD 屏幕算了
<nyfair> BuMangHuo: 你也知道autoproxy那个烂货要手写很多规则
<BuMangHuo> nyfair: 所以我都放弃了，要么全关，要么全局代理.....
<nyfair> BuMangHuo: 还有各种自定义的搜索栏
<nyfair> BuMangHuo: 快去移植omega
<BuMangHuo> 配置用 vimperator 妥妥的
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 不过换了之后，我之前多花钱买的 ips 就浪费了
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 别闹... 没用...
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 13寸的fhd没意义. 
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 昂. 
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<nyfair> 14寸的fhd都没意义
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 1920x1080 啊，其实不算 FHD 吧? nyfair 
<jackness_> fhd是什么啊？
<botK> jackness_: define:fhd What does HD, HD+ and |FHD| mean? How many pixels are there horizontally and verticaly? If |FHD| is 1920x1080 what are HD and HD+?
<nyfair> 1080就是fhd啊，720就是hd了
<nyfair> 2160叫4k
<onlylove> 你们居然不知道啥叫FHD
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: http://item.jd.com/1147959.html  帮带?
<botK> iMadper: ⇪ 【奈森克林牙线棒】奈森克林(Nice and Caring) 扁线 牙线棒 50入X2（台湾原装进口）【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 算啊. 
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: fhd就是1080
<^k^> jackness_: define:fhd not defined.
<palomino|working> 13寸应该3200x1800呢...
<iMadper> palomino|working: ... ...
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 别闹了, 12.5寸的屏幕, 上fhd就是蛋疼...
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 14寸勉强需要fhd. 15寸差不多. 
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 你上了fhd还是要缩放啊
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 这个牙线天猫上经常9.8 两盒啊
<BuMangHuo> i
<onlylove> iMadper: 其实14和15差不多少
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 好嘛，那就算了
<iMadper> onlylove: 差不少....
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 是咩?~
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 对啊，我经常买嘛
<onlylove> iMadper: 我自己两个机器都有，真没啥感觉
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 赞!
<iMadper> onlylove: 可是我也都有啊, 现在感觉14寸1080p不太需要缩放. 15寸完全不需要缩放.
<iMadper> onlylove: 你试试看都用1080的分辨率, 然后看看图标和字体? 
<onlylove> iMadper: 我现在的感觉就是，15寸的全键盘真无聊
<iMadper> onlylove: 可以不买全键盘的啊
<onlylove> iMadper: 你可以改字体DPI嘛
<onlylove> iMadper: 当然windows就算了
<iMadper> onlylove: 我知道可以改啊, 我是再说14和15的区别啊, 14需要改, 15的不需要改
<iMadper> onlylove: 所以14/15区别还是蛮大的
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 不过这种牙线棒还是没有牙线性价比高嘛
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 不会用牙线....
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 公司来了一台17寸, 4k屏幕的笔记本
<iIlL10Oo> 牙线不是用来拔牙的吗
<iMadper> iIlL10Oo: 是的
<iIlL10Oo> 我刚买了个电动牙刷
<iIlL10Oo> 50元
<iMadper> iIlL10Oo: 电动牙刷赛高
<jackness_> 额。。。
<iIlL10Oo> 无线充电的
<iIlL10Oo> 嘿
<jackness_> 你们好有钱啊
<jackness_> 到处买东西啊
<onlylove__> 这人懒到刷牙都要电动刷了？
<iIlL10Oo> 天猫的，应该还行
<iIlL10Oo> 电动的频率快
<iIlL10Oo> 超声波清洁术
<iMadper> onlylove: 电动牙刷效率高嘛
<iIlL10Oo> 电动的可以炫耀的
<jackness_> 乖乖啊
<jackness_> 你们什么都电动的了
<jackness_> 效率好高啊
<jackness_> 都是钱啊
<iIlL10Oo> 女朋友不能电动，叫声太假了
<iIlL10Oo> 吃饭了
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 我有丰富的调教hidpi的经验, 你要是换了之后可以找我, 我告诉你怎么解决那些问题
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=41801455372
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 那我不换了
<botK> BuMangHuo: ⇪ 3套包邮奈森克林进口牙线牙签剔牙缝线超细扁线高拉力便携牙线棒-tmall.com天猫
<alvin_rxg> Title: 天猫tmall.com-尚天猫，就购了 (@ tmall.com)
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 这家店好像现在涨价了？
<BuMangHuo> 我之前买的都是 9.5 两盒来着
<iMadper>  BuMangHuo: 那还是jd的好. 
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 嗯
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 用完了还可以退货
<BuMangHuo> 恩，
<BuMangHuo> 所以 tt 也买 jd 的
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 那看起来我还是外界显示器的靠谱
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: .
<palomino|working> steam的客户端,hidpi怎么搞啊.. iMadper 
<iMadper> palomino|working: 不知道, 没玩....
<palomino|working> :(
<iMadper> palomino|working: 噗...
<nyfair> palomino|working: 破马叔叔求帮我下载个steam mod
<palomino|working> 那是啥.. nyfair 
<iMadper> palomino|working: 我知道的有, xorg/fx/jetBrains家的开发套件/chrome 之类的东西
<palomino|working> xorg
<nyfair> palomino|working: http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=323803185
<botK> nyfair: ⇪ Steam Workshop :: CK2Plus
<nyfair> palomino|working: 我没买游戏下不了
<palomino|working> ck2....
<palomino|working> 我也没买ck2啊
<palomino|working> xorg的话... iMadper 
<iMadper> palomino|working: xorg能改字体dpi...
<palomino|working> 我是另一个问题...
<palomino|working> 最近升级15.04之后,intel显卡驱动似乎对displayport mst有支持了
<iMadper> palomino|working: unity-control-center不是能改全局的scale?
<palomino|working> 我不用\unity...
<palomino|working> 我xfce派的
<iMadper> palomino|working: 哦... ... 异端....
 * iMadper 诶, 我的火把呢?
<palomino|working> -_-
<BuMangHuo> 烧起来
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 我是不是应该退了京东那个贵的路由重新买个
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 必须啊
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 你看大家用过的牙线 TT 都退
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 你们……
<BuMangHuo> 就说不好用，质量有问题，怀孕了
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 不，现在7天之内，无理由的
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 不懂了吧
<palomino|working> 怀孕了....
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 无理由要运费的
<iMadper> 二手东嘛
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 北京的话 8 块
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 除非你是钻石会员
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 这8块运费和差价差不多了
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 所以说让你选择质量问题啊
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 对对对
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 算了，不去计较了……反正被二手黑东坑了不止一次了
<iMadper> onlylove: 申请价格保护啊... cc BuMangHuo 
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 我那电脑包坑了我100呢
<onlylove_> iMadper: 价格保护要收货之前
<iMadper> onlylove: 你这不叫坑吧... 产品降价而已. 
<iMadper> onlylove: 总不能不允许人家降价咯. 
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 你自己不退的
<BuMangHuo> 点几下鼠标而已
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 嫌麻烦
<BuMangHuo> 除非你跟当当一样，多点一下鼠标动不动损失上百万
<BuMangHuo> 哦，他的工资也没那么高
<BuMangHuo> 据说现在  40w 一小时了
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 私聊
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: BuMangHuo 转需-> http://www.jianshu.com/p/7eba3ff2fbc5?utm_campaign=hugo&utm_medium=reader_share&utm_content=note&utm_source=weixin-friends
<botK> ⇪ ti: 如何判断你看上的男生是不是GAY？ - 简书
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 你全符合
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 你看上 O0XX|Qiong 了？
<BuMangHuo> 谁上的？
<yunfan> nyfair: 用opera
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: ...
<chxx> l
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: QiongMangHuo 人家去吃大餐了...
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 正常啊
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 刚ypw还问我邀请没邀请我.... 被羞辱
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: yph
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: wong就是黄啊
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: yp皇
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • GRUB2官方文档翻译项目2-10 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470167 10 GRUB image files ******************* 10 GRUB镜像文件 GRUB consists of several images: a variety of bootstrap images for starting GRUB in various ways, a kernel image, and a set of modules which are combined with the kernel image to form a core image. Here is a
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: iMadper QiongMangHuo 有饭局？
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 老板们有　窝们没有
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 你老板来帝都了？
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 你就是老板
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: .
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 你就是老板
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: Qiong老板
<QiongMangHuo> ...
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: http://www.newsmth.net/nForum/#!article/DigiHome/435766
<botK> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ 水木社区-源于清华的高知社群
<QiongMangHuo> 小ｋ精神分裂了
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 就是看到这贴我昨天才说胶囊机的
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: momo
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 忙老板早
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 你真懂事儿
<BuMangHuo> 对吧
<jackness_> 你们都在上班吗？
<Router2> jackness 是啊
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljuViXCksNc
<botK> O0XX|Qiong: ⇪ 【人性的考驗】青春期的女兒邀請爸爸一起洗澡會怎樣? - 日本爆笑綜藝節目 - YouTube
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: ... ...
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 新手请教ubuntu15.04Intel芯片组驱动、Intel集成显卡驱动和A卡驱动问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470168 前不久赞了个主机，先上配置如下： 主板：技嘉Z97-Z6 CPU：I74790K 显卡：迪兰R9290x水冷版（显卡无问题） 其他就不说了，关系不大 说说我的经历： 主机安装好之
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.4.Nx7gmL&id=38931893859&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&abbucket=15 这种货靠谱么
<botK> BuMangHuo: ⇪ ╫Пй╓ mSATAв╙USB3.0рф╤╞с╡ел╨п SSD╧лл╛с╡ел╨п msataс╡ел╨п1153E-tmall.comлЛц╗
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 我建议cz88
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 这个还是大
<BuMangHuo> cz88 贵嘛
<BuMangHuo> cz80 还不错
<BuMangHuo> 以前的个小 u
<BuMangHuo> 盘找不到了
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: cz88啊
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: cz80写入略慢
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 你想干嘛?
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 当 u 盘用
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 备份一些数据
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 你的不是x230嘛? 直接就能装msata啊
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 对啊，现在就用的 msata + ssd
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 哦, 当u盘啊. 
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 那没必要买快的啊
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 恩，加密，然后备份一些数据而已
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 之前那个pny那个就够了啊
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 100mb写入吧
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 稳定更重要
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 128g
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 稳定啊, 云服务啊
<BuMangHuo> 擦
<BuMangHuo> 绝对不要云
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 你自己加密之后上传啊
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 多简单
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 云服务商每天接收那么多明文文件都分析不过来, 谁会费力气管你的密文文件...
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 懂啦?~
<BuMangHuo> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00FE2N1WS/?t=joyo01f-20&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&tag=joyo01f-20 ？
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 我都想买块硬盘蹭公司电脑用了...
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 128 的涨价了，而且没货了
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 昂. ..
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 可以撒
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 每天背电脑太烦了
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: http://www.smzdm.com/p/672321
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 每天背？
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 是啊
<BuMangHuo> 下班还背回去啊？
<BuMangHuo> 哦，你要 wfh
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 下班不背回去, 第二天怎么背过来?
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 我干脆用公司的台式机好了
<BuMangHuo> 你们公司有台式机为啥不用
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 窝也想 反正不想背了... 夏天更烦
<BuMangHuo> 又不像我，老板抠门，给的配置太低
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 看我桌子右边那台
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 你要不要撒?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 考虑一下撒
<BuMangHuo> 不要给我啊
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 磨磨唧唧
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 墨迹侠
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 放桌子上不美观
<BuMangHuo> 放地上啊
<BuMangHuo> 然后可以脚踩着
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 渣渣. 躺着放, 屏幕放机箱上面. 
<BuMangHuo> 恩，这也可以
<BuMangHuo> 我最早见到的电脑就这么放的嘛
<BuMangHuo> 比较方便换软盘
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 昂. 
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 牛牛，刚刚我问了个问题，他们不帮我
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 昂
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 公司电脑用firefox，怎么样才能不同步书签和密码，只同步设置和扩展
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 设置里有啊.. 可以选同步什么
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 我把书签的勾去掉，回到家自己的也去掉了
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 0_0 因为这个算设置的一部分
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 不能单独指定每个设备的同步选项么
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 壕早 .
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 不同步设置的话就可以....
<nyfair> iMadper: 壕早
<QiongMangHuo> "设置"
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 别, 贵司才是真图号公司. 
<iMadper> 土豪公司...
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 我们公司就是个连工作用笔记本都不提供的渣渣公司!
<ooOO_OOoo> 你在帽帽买的靠垫的link发一个.
<nyfair> ooOO_OOoo: 土豪公司早
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 那求个变通方案
<ooOO_OOoo> nyfair: 土豪早 .
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 你那一个月工资能买彡电脑
 * iMadper 求m3900快出来啊, 最好窄边框, 14寸机身15寸屏幕啊!
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 实际到手的工资不够买一台
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 有要这个靠垫的. 
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 我已经看好m3800了, 等我接个私活拿到钱, 就买
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 靠垫?
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 恩,你在帽帽买的这个. 
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 哦, 谁要?
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 不是给了wangli了?
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: m3800 壕
<m3800> ooOO_OOoo: .
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 恩, 程正杰要买
<ooOO_OOoo> m3800:  ^^
<m3800> ooOO_OOoo: 哦, 买吧
<m3800> ooOO_OOoo: 帽帽的椅子那么舒服竟然还要买...
<m3800> ooOO_OOoo: 我现在的椅子 sigh...
<ooOO_OOoo> m3800: 给个你买的那个链接.
<m3800> ooOO_OOoo: 早没了, 我找找
<ooOO_OOoo> m3800: http://product.suning.com/121404659.html?utm_source=union&utm_medium=C&utm_campaign=1028&utm_content=1027
<botK>  ⇪ f: 【戴尔(DELL)工作站】戴尔15.6寸移动工作站M3800 I7-4702HQ/16G/128G固态+1T/K1100M 2G独显/摄相头/蓝牙【价格 图片 品牌 报价】-苏宁易购
<ooOO_OOoo> m3800: 赞!
<m3800> ooOO_OOoo: 你贴的这个是低配版本啊
<m3800> ooOO_OOoo: 哦, 也不是, 是正常版本. 
<m3800> ooOO_OOoo: http://item.jd.com/966857.html
<botK> m3800: ⇪ 【范罗士CRC80399】范罗士（FeIlowes） CRC80399 炫彩人体工学椅背靠垫进化版 汽车椅背靠垫 腰垫 腰托 黑色【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 
<m3800> ooOO_OOoo: 海淘便宜一些
<ooOO_OOoo> m3800: 好的. 
<O0XX|Qiong> ooOO_OOoo: 蚯蚓你来啦
<ooOO_OOoo> O0XX|Qiong: 土豪 早
<jackness> 土豪啊
<jackness> 这么叼
<sennn> 无机超级智能 出现 ! 2050
<tryit> QiongMangHuo, m3800 O0XX|Qiong HHKB 如何？
<O0XX|Qiong> tryit: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<m3800> tryit: 坑爹货
<QiongMangHuo> tryit: 我买不起 你别羞辱我
<tryit> ...
<m3800> tryit: 这价钱, http://trulyergonomic.com/更便宜, 更舒服. 
<botK> m3800: ⇪ Truly-Ergonomic - Truly Ergonomic Mechanical Keyboard 
<m3800> tryit: hhkb键盘噗嗤噗嗤的, 接受不了. 
<m3800> tryit: 毫无优势
<jackness> 嗯 
<tryit> m3800, 机械键盘？
<m3800> tryit: 对啊. 
<jackness> 还是机械键盘号
<jackness> 好
<jackness> 笔记本键盘一般都很差劲的
<m3800> tryit: hhkb的那个, 手感不行. 如果你真想试试静电容键盘, 就去买realforce
<jackness> 玩游戏就需要机械键盘
<m3800> tryit: 但是我还是不推荐realforce, 还是truly ergo好
<tryit> m3800, 你现在用？
<m3800> tryit: 静电容键盘就跟钻石一样, 都是营销骗局.
<BuMangHuo> 对对对
<m3800> tryit: 我现在用的是: MS Ergo 4k
<BuMangHuo> m3800: ms 赞
<tryit> m3800, 赞
<m3800> tryit: 讲真, 用了人体工学键盘之后, 右手手腕终于不疼了. 
<BuMangHuo> m3800: MS 最近好牛的说，搞各种黑科技
<m3800> BuMangHuo: 是啊. 
<m3800> BuMangHuo: 比如那个各种乱码的vsc?
<BuMangHuo> m3800: 对啊
<m3800> BuMangHuo: 比如号称全平台制霸的C傻婆
<BuMangHuo> 对啊
<BuMangHuo> 就是的
<m3800> BuMangHuo: 比如卖不出去的wp手机
<BuMangHuo> wp 手机至少比 linux 强
<BuMangHuo> 支付宝最后不是也支持 wp 了么
<m3800> BuMangHuo: 不过, 人家的win10全免费了, 而且滚动更新, 一下子我们公司就垮了
<jackness> windows10全免费了吗？
<BuMangHuo> m
<tryit> m3800, 没那么夸张吧？你这……
<BuMangHuo> m3800: linux 的桌面一直在退步？
<m3800> tryit: 昂, 是这样的. 
<m3800> BuMangHuo: 以前没有 不过马上就要了
<BuMangHuo> m3800: 反正看论坛，到现在话题还是 字体/乱码/QQ/迅雷/输入法
<m3800> BuMangHuo: sigh, 这次win10都不需要升级硬件
<m3800> BuMangHuo: win7免费升级上来
<jackness> windows10了吗？
<jackness> 太棒了啊
<BuMangHuo> 10 了么
<jackness> 那我windows7可以免费升级吗？
<BuMangHuo> m3800: 据说人直接可以用安卓app 了？
<m3800> BuMangHuo: apk直接跑?
<m3800> BuMangHuo: 这么厉害了?
<BuMangHuo> 不是这么传说的么
<BuMangHuo> m3800: 所以说黑科技嘛
<m3800> O0XX|Qiong: 你看, 咱公司手机没戏了
<m3800> BuMangHuo: 怎么黑了, 黑莓也号称apk直接跑
<O0XX|Qiong> m3800: 啥?
<BuMangHuo> 贵厂手机啥时候出来啊
<m3800> BuMangHuo: 非android上apk直接跑, 最厉害的还是国内的机器
<m3800> BuMangHuo: aliyun os, 跑apk完全完全看不出任何异常
<m3800> BuMangHuo: 就跟android一样
<BuMangHuo> 额
<BuMangHuo> 这么牛呢？
<m3800> BuMangHuo: webstorm真好用
<eve_ouyang> m3800: aliyun os不是替换了虚拟机么
<HowIsItGoing> m3800: 咋没戏？
<tryit> m3800, +1
<BuMangHuo> m3800: 膜拜 java guru
<tryit> m3800, 2年前用过
<HowIsItGoing> m3800: 阿里云底下还是安卓啊
<m3800> HowIsItGoing: 人家说不是吧
<m3800> BuMangHuo: ...
<HowIsItGoing> m3800: 中国人突然会做操作系统了？ 我不信，即使是手机系统
<m3800> eve_ouyang: HowIsItGoing: http://www.ithome.com/html/digi/109484.htm
<botK> m3800: ⇪ 解析：为什么YunOS 3.0不是安卓系统？ - 安卓系统 - IT之家 
<nyfair> roylez: 老司机，这个东西会不会吃度婊的限速 https://github.com/roylez/yuncli
<botK>  ⇪ f: roylez/yuncli · GitHub
<BuMangHuo> 你们用外接屏幕的时候，是扩展，还是复制的笔记本屏幕？
<BuMangHuo> nyfair: 他的这个认证 api 坏了吧
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 必然扩展
<BuMangHuo> 好吧
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 复制的话看起来不会很二嘛，每个屏幕都一样
<m3800> BuMangHuo: 扩展啊
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 我以为直接关了笔记本屏幕嘛
<BuMangHuo> 笔记本当台式机主机用
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 不用本子屏幕啊，那必须用复制啊，扩展的话本子屏幕还工作呢
<BuMangHuo> 对
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 或者就直接把丫关了，但是这时候也不存在扩展/复制的问题了
<nyfair> BuMangHuo: 牛牛来推荐个
<BuMangHuo> 笔记本 + 外接显示器同时开的话，一大一小很别扭吧
<jackness> 额。。。
<jackness> 你们想聊什么啊
<BuMangHuo> nyfair: 百度客户端？
<jackness> 以后就是windows10的天下了吗？
<BuMangHuo> jackness: 对的
<jackness> 完全免费
<nyfair> BuMangHuo: linux哪来的百度客户端
<nyfair> BuMangHuo: windows版也得用旧版百度，新版是坑
<BuMangHuo> nyfair: 限速限到多少了？
<jackness> 还有3个月 windows10就免费升级了
<BuMangHuo> jackness: 现在已经清理好硬盘，就等升级了
<nyfair> BuMangHuo: 旧版没限速，魔都100M带宽下载11M
<BuMangHuo> 这也够了吧
<tryit> nyfair, 壕
<eve_ouyang> m3800: 也就是简单点说,YunOS3.0就是基本Linux kernel+html5+Dalvik?
<jackness> BuMangHuo: windows7旗舰版可以直接升级吗？
<jackness> BuMangHuo: 需要光盘吗？
<m3800> eve_ouyang: 不知道, 我只看标题了
<eve_ouyang> 几
<m3800> eve_ouyang: 技术相关的我不懂
<eve_ouyang> m3800: ...
<O0XX|Qiong> m3800: 大牛
<BuMangHuo> jackness: 不知道呢
<nyfair> Dalvik是什么鬼？
<botK> nyfair: define:Dalvik |Dalvik| is a process virtual machine (VM) in Google's Android operating system that executes applications written for Android. This makes |Dalvik| an integral part  ...
<nyfair> 。。。
<BuMangHuo> 听说微软也要搞包管理了么
<canye1980> what is this?
<botK> canye1980: define:this? |This| American Life is a weekly public radio show broadcast on more than 500 stations to about 2.1 million listeners. It is produced by Chicago Public Media, ...
<jackness> BuMangHuo: 哦 我还是保持windows7
<jackness> windows7吧
<BuMangHuo> jackness: 果断升级啊
<BuMangHuo> jackness: 为什么 7
<nyfair> BuMangHuo: 要那个干吗，听我的，装archwindows
<canye1980> why do you try windows 10?
<jackness> BuMangHuo: 我电脑里面太多东西了
<BuMangHuo> archwindows 什么鬼
<BuMangHuo> g archwindows
<botK> BuMangHuo: archwindows “"Tieback." A tieback holds drapery fabric away from the center of the window. In this room the designer used a matching fabric sewn into a band to do the”.
<nyfair> BuMangHuo: archbsd是什么鬼，archwindows就是什么鬼
<jackness> BuMangHuo: 再说还有3个月呢
<canye1980> how about windows 10?
<nyfair> BuMangHuo: archwindows超好用，makepkg还能支持msvc编译
<BuMangHuo> jackness: 不是已经有人装了？ rc 版？
<BuMangHuo> jackness: 我看着他们用的好像很酷炫呢
<jackness> BuMangHuo: windows10的rc版？
<BuMangHuo> jackness: 昂
<eve_ouyang> jack77213: 我在想要不要升Windows 10,win8.1,我dd过的u盘,在8.1里面完全识别不了.win7可以
<jackness> BuMangHuo: 那我等买了新电脑再说吧
<BuMangHuo> jackness: 所以说，回到这个频道的核心话题了吧
<BuMangHuo> jackness: 买买买啊！
<nyfair> eve_ouyang: 别，一堆网游的保护过不了
<eve_ouyang> nyfair: 我不玩游戏
<jackness> BuMangHuo: 还得买电脑
<BuMangHuo> jackness: 买啊
<jackness> BuMangHuo: 没钱啊
<nyfair> eve_ouyang: 不玩游戏还不装linux
<eve_ouyang> nyfair: win 8 pro买了那么久,基本上都没怎么用
<canye1980> qiut
<nyfair> windows有问题，重启下就好了
<eve_ouyang> nyfair: =.=有直arch
<eve_ouyang> s/有直/一直
<nyfair> linux有问题，自己折腾下一般也好了
<nyfair> mac有问题，那就只能go and fuck yourself了
<BuMangHuo> nyfair: 哎，你还是 mac 黑
<BuMangHuo> 不只是 G 黑？
<nyfair> BuMangHuo: 没啊，iphone就不错
<eve_ouyang> 准备跳槽,新公司要有至少rhce才给上班,上年底交的钱,到现在都没安排到考试
<gfxmode> nyfair: linux用不了网银，怎么破
<nyfair> eve_ouyang: 牛牛
<O0XX|Qiong> gfxmode: 装windows
<nyfair> gfxmode: 我都不用网银，你钱比我多？
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 壕，快来鄙视他
<eve_ouyang> nyfair: 毛毛,就一水货,RHCE也就是搭常用的服务而已
<gfxmode> nyfair: 网上购物，用网银付款时，会用到吧
<gfxmode> eve_ouyang: 是运维？
<nyfair> gfxmode: 手机
<BuMangHuo> evernote 在 chrome 里面用比在 firefox 里面体验好得太多了
<nyfair> win10 rc 能更新到正式版么
<eve_ouyang> gfxmode: 嗯,是运维,想转型做云运维
<gfxmode> eve_ouyang: 研发岗，不用持证上岗的吧。。。
<gfxmode> 云运维，略屌
<nyfair> 我忘了，当年8到8.1是windows update自动更新的还是必须下个安装光盘手动更新的
<eve_ouyang> gfxmode: 硬性要求....没办法,那只有去考了
<eve_ouyang> gfxmode: 也没多难
<onlylove_> jackness: 别做梦了，你愿意升级就升级，装windows这么多年经验告诉你，全新安装才是最佳选择，不然你就等着卡死吧
<onlylove_> jackness: 还有，win10并不免费
<onlylove_> jackness: 人都说了，盗版还是盗版，只是让你升级而已
<onlylove_> eve_ouyang: 没多难，就是挺贵
<onlylove_> eve_ouyang: 还有，所谓云运维，不就是机房里换硬盘内存的么
<eve_ouyang> onlylove_: 嗯,是的,4K多
<jackness> onlylove_: 好吧 那我不升级了，我windwos7里面好多好多程序的
<onlylove_> eve_ouyang: 哦，那不贵了，我记得两万
<onlylove_> jackness: 没事别在频道讲没营养的话，没人爱搭理这样的
<onlylove_> jackness: 上班都很忙，这边偶尔放松下不是看你说那些的
<eve_ouyang> onlylove_: 新项目,从头开始搞
<eve_ouyang> onlylove_: 2万多的那个是ca
<jackness> onlylove_: 我知道了，谢谢大神提醒，对不起大家了
<onlylove_> eve_ouyang: 哦，那辛苦了，不单要装系统，还要搬机器
<jackness> onlylove_: 我知道错了
<onlylove_> eve_ouyang: 把服务器丢机架上可是力气活
<onlylove_> eve_ouyang: 要是那样，我得考虑弄个ce，这年头没证书不好混
<jackness> onlylove_: 我的主页，欢迎大神批评 http://114.215.97.106/
<botK> jackness: ⇪ 一只自由鸟 | 又一个WordPress站点 
<eve_ouyang> onlylove_: 就是搬砖活
<canye> good site
<BuMangHuo> jackness: 公开提供免费 vpn？
<jackness> BuMangHuo: 是啊
<onlylove_> eve_ouyang: 不过怎么说，我记得都是去找农民工兄弟，然后把盒子丢给他们，让他们拿去卖钱
<onlylove_> eve_ouyang: 反正2U可以接受，4U我的小身板是搬不动
<nyfair> 老司机们，求抢票软件
<nyfair> https://order.pico2.jp/shop1/shirokumateikoku
<nyfair> 帮我抢票，钱我出
<botK> nyfair: ⇪ 400 => Net::HTTPBadRequest for https://order.pico2.jp/Home/Error/shirokumateikoku -- unhandled response 
<onlylove_> java攻城狮……
<eve_ouyang> onlylove_: 我就农民工
<jackness> nyfair: 抢什么票啊
<onlylove_> eve_ouyang: 民工兄弟你好，帮搬机器吧
<eve_ouyang> 这里有搞openstack的大牛么
<jackness> onlylove_: 让你见笑了
<nyfair> 蛤蛤蛤蛤，Because the picture is young,there is likely to be stopped by US law.
<BuMangHuo> 理中に問題が発生しました。 
<BuMangHuo> 多年的日语经验告诉我这个是页面没有正常打开?  cc nyfair 
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 【求助】ubuntu kylin15.04安装Qt5.4后不能进系统桌面怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470170 RT:重启后进入了emergency mode zz: MrScarecrow — 2015-05-12 14:38
<nyfair> BuMangHuo: 别闹，这网站没墙也没墙大陆，打不开是因为访问的人多
<nyfair> 本体は０円です。送料のみご負担くださいませ。
<jackness> nyfair: 你还懂日语啊
<jackness> nyfair: 太牛了
<jackness> nyfair: 我的日语水平连四级都没过
<O0XX|Qio_> jackness: nyfair 单身三十年的日与水平
<O0XX|Qio_> jackness: 日语水平
<jackness> OOXX:怪不得
<jackness> 我的二外是日语
<jackness> 但是我都忘记光了
<jackness> 现在只会瓦塔西瓦塔纳卡戴斯
<gfxmode> 现在去日本方便了，分分钟的事情
<jackness> gfxmode: 外包吗？
<onlylove> 动不动就精通这个精通那个，现在的小公司真可怕
<jackness> onlylove_: 压力山大
<nyfair> 你们太low了，就只会说这点日文
<onlylove> gfxmode: 日本外包我可以内推
<jackness> nyfair: 你是哪里学的日语？自学的吗？
<nyfair> jackness: 我看了10年动画了，傻子都学会了
<jackness> nyfair: 晕死，10年动画就培养出来你这个高手了吗？我也看了四五年火影了
<nyfair> jackness: 要看原版的
<jackness> nyfair: 没有字幕的吗？
<nyfair> jackness: 看双语字幕
<jackness> nyfair: 额。。。双语字母的很难找吧
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 小公司写 jd 的人可能都不知道他们要招个啥吧
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 是的，找个网管都要精通CISCO 4系列和REDHAT，还要会PHP
<iIlL10Oo> nyfair: 看了10年，眼睛不近视？
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 还得会ORACLE
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: memcached rison……一堆
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 看的心惊肉跳的
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 所以，投这种公司，你就写上都精通就好啊
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 一样的
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 我也见过有同学的简历里面都精通这些的啊
<nyfair> 依魔拖诺胖次嘚西蔻西蔻西太依娜
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 我TM吃饱了撑的投这种公司，一月税前5000都嫌你要的多了
<nyfair> 这要求不高啊
<nyfair> php两小时就会了,redhat就记几个命令，cisco瞎忽悠下就行
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 我要维持我现在这种浪费钱的生活，税后5000最起码的
<onlylove_> nyfair: 别闹，你会啊，那给公司建个网站吧
<onlylove_> nyfair: 别说域名服务器啥的，那些要钱？你闹呢？
<nyfair> onlylove_: 行，1单10w，不维护
<nyfair> 1月交付
<onlylove_> nyfair: 公司都给你钱了，你还额外要钱？
<nyfair> 私活
<onlylove_> nyfair: 你就这态度想找工作？
<nyfair> 不想，我想找员工
<onlylove_> nyfair: 给公司干活怎么能算私活
<nyfair> 麻蛋，我又不是雇不起人
<onlylove_> nyfair: 你要把公司当家
<nyfair> onlylove_: 你来不来，给你5k
<onlylove_> nyfair: 建网站嘛，对你这种人才，毛毛雨啦
<BuMangHuo> nyfair: 雇我吧
<nyfair> onlylove_: 我们合作做游戏
<nyfair> 放到dmm dlsite上卖
<BuMangHuo> nyfair: 能 remote 就好
<onlylove_> nyfair: 5000，你这种能力要5000？等你有能力的时候再管我要5000
<iIlL10Oo> nyfair: 雇我吧
<nyfair> BuMangHuo: 行
<iIlL10Oo> nyfair: 我只要4999
<nyfair> onlylove_: 蛤蛤
<BuMangHuo> nyfair: 我讲真
<nyfair> BuMangHuo: 废话，我可租不起办公室
<BuMangHuo> nyfair: ok
<BuMangHuo> nyfair: 老板好
<nyfair> BuMangHuo: 写程序的太多了，你们推荐几个美工来
<BuMangHuo> 我跟哪里找美工去嘛
<nyfair> 写游戏两个人就够了，我也会写
<iIlL10Oo> nyfair: 哪里需要办公室，现在是网络时代
<nyfair> BuMangHuo: 贵司的UI谁设计的
<nyfair> iIlL10Oo: 对对对
<iIlL10Oo> 都什么年代了，竟然还要办公室上班，落伍了
<BuMangHuo> nyfair: 我厂 ui， 你不会想看的
<BuMangHuo> nyfair: 而且从自己厂里面找人不靠谱吧
<onlylove__> nyfair: 美工什么的，小意思，你需要的是文案
<nyfair> 那行，不做美工，写游戏脚本和数值设计总会吧
<BuMangHuo> nyfair: 用啥写
<BuMangHuo> 反正没做过，好学么
<onlylove__> nyfair: 数值？需要吗？你看金山的剑三根本没数值
<nyfair> BuMangHuo: 写汉字！
<BuMangHuo> nyfair: 那会
<nyfair> 日文翻译我来干
<onlylove__> nyfair: 什么地方喷的厉害了，拍下脑袋，削一半先
<onlylove__> nyfair: 削过头了？先加两倍
<nyfair> onlylove_: 我们没有那么多用户基础，做不到这样
<onlylove__> nyfair: 我认识个过了1级的妹子，介绍给你当翻译？
 * BuMangHuo 说起来前两天那个日语翻译妹子的电话怎么没要过来
<nyfair> onlylove__: 我来干，翻译工资不低，能省则省
<QiongMangHuo> 我来干 我来干
<nyfair> onlylove__: 肯无偿劳动就是另一回事了
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 你现在一小时都 40w 了
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 谁能雇得起
<O0XX|Qio_> BuMangHuo: 40W/h是调薪前
<O0XX|Qio_> BuMangHuo: 现在涨了6倍了都
<QiongMangHuo> if_else: 兄
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qio_: 不是 double 么
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qio_: 6 是他期望的啊
<O0XX|Qio_> BuMangHuo: 你真信啊?
<BuMangHuo> 我不敢说了
 * onlylove 围观 QiongMangHuo示威 还有 俩不要命的
 * BuMangHuo 求各种搬砖之类的可以 remote 的零活儿
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 瞎说
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 没看到我已经认耸了
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 至于 O0XX|Qio_ ，肯定已经亲自过去道歉了
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 壕破天际
<BuMangHuo> nyfair: 求收留，啥时候上班
<nyfair> BuMangHuo: 美工呢
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 千人斩，我想勾搭我身后的妹子同事，求支招
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 直接勾
<nyfair> BuMangHuo: 再招两个会画黄图的就开工
<onlylove> nyfair: 美工 BuMangHuo兼职
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 大不了被拒绝
<BuMangHuo> 我不会画图
<QiongMangHuo> if_else: 兄, ping
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 幸亏你没和我说强A
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 我走的不是那一路
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 你那太简单，粗糙
<nyfair> 等等，我们做哪种游戏来着？
<nyfair> 剧本呢？
<onlylove> nyfair: 和你说你要文案
<BuMangHuo> nyfair: 我去，给人做网站也行啊
<BuMangHuo> 啥来钱做啥
<onlylove> nyfair: 没文案的，看飞行射击，那种striker1945
<nyfair> onlylove: 那个不赚钱，你看彩京和taito都倒闭多年了
<nyfair> cave也半死不活得搞手游了
<BuMangHuo> nyfair: 咱不是赚一把就走？
<onlylove> nyfair: 街机还几个活着的，SNK不也落个被收购么
<nyfair> BuMangHuo: 是
<BuMangHuo> 对啊，那还管他倒闭不倒闭
<nyfair> 那就无良点
<BuMangHuo> 对吧
<onlylove> O0XX: 听说你道歉回来了？
<nyfair> onlylove: 11区飞行射击原生地，你怎么比
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 还没有
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: QiongMangHuo 没那么快
<QiongMangHuo> 正忙
<onlylove> nyfair: 东方project？
<nyfair> 大往生这种鬼畜游戏卖了7年才有人打通关
<nyfair> onlylove: 东方根本不赚钱
<nyfair> onlylove: 而且zun明文规定禁止商业游戏，尤其不能上手游和网游
<onlylove> nyfair: 你看lol里面多少东方原型的英雄
<nyfair> onlylove: 哪有
<BuMangHuo> 做 APP 吧
<onlylove> nyfair: 我印象里面有人给我提过魔理沙
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<BuMangHuo> 我看有人帮忙搞微信平台也不错的样子
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 那个平台你得有后台，不然分分钟搞掉你
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 啥
<nyfair> onlylove: 那个是拉克丝，怎么看都不像女子高生，你说抄袭粉毛那还有点像
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 为啥搞掉我
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 自己看腾讯封了多少平台
<nyfair> 联众游戏大厅？
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 貌似连支付宝都想封
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 那没关系
<nyfair> 当年剑灵激活码1000rmb，而今全是鬼服没人玩
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 我说了，我是搞一发就走
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 好吧
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 打一枪换一个地方
<BuMangHuo> 后续封不封我管他干嘛
<nyfair> 小黄油干嘛搞一发，我们要做品牌
<BuMangHuo> nyfair: 做品牌累吧
<nyfair> 你看一路神现在就是个渣，但是一堆人说到日本游戏还是只知道一路神
<nyfair> 当年品牌做出来了
<nyfair> BuMangHuo: 游戏不做品牌谁买你的坑钱货
<nyfair> 麻蛋，必须签协议，1年内不许离职，违者返还工钱
<onlylove> nyfair: 日本还有KOEI啊，怎么动不动就一路神和KISS啊
<nyfair> onlylove: 暗耻脱裤魔的节操和一路神kiss半斤八两
<nyfair> onlylove: doa5是什么玩意大家都知道
<onlylove> nyfair: 你说这个我想起来了，家里要买游戏机的纠结PS3还是4就是因为DOA5
<onlylove> nyfair: 说起来玩过不少游戏，印象深的好像不多，falcom的不错
<onlylove> 河神：“史蒂夫，你掉河里的是这把金斧头还是这把铁斧头呢。” 史蒂夫：“都不是。”河神：“你真是个诚实的孩子，这两把斧头都送给你了。”史蒂夫：“把我的钻石斧头还给我。”河神：“不给！”
<nyfair> onlylove: falcom早不行了，现在的act质量还不如comike上的同人游戏
<onlylove> nyfair: 现在是不行了，之前有伊苏啊
<nyfair> onlylove: 玩伊苏还不如玩兰斯，都是贱人
<onlylove> nyfair: 伊苏玩到起源往后没怎么玩单机了，我恨星之盾
<nyfair> 麻蛋你们都不相信我，我美工功底又不差
<nyfair> https://github.com/nyfair
<botK>  ⇪ f: nyfair · GitHub
<onlylove> nyfair: 你要美工文案一把抓么，程序给 BuMangHuo吧
<iIlL10Oo> https://github.com/sevk/freeweb
<botK>  ⇪ f: sevk/freeweb · GitHub
<nyfair> 赞美老司机
<nyfair> 感谢支持
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 把刚才BOTK那刺眼的黄色换了？
<iIlL10Oo> :)
<iIlL10Oo> onlylove: 投票吧，你算一票了
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 现在绿色的挺好的
<iIlL10Oo> 黄绿色盲 +1
<iIlL10Oo> 好，那就绿色
<onlylove> 又看到3DM了……
<nyfair> 说起来，g婊在日本作死把自己生意都丢了。短短1年，从跟yahoo平起平坐到直接被碾压了
<O0XX> 你是谁?
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=44035
<botK>  ⇪ t: Solidot | 任天堂考虑下一代主机移除锁区
<onlylove> 任天堂这次想起不锁区了
<nyfair> 我记得3年前，日本雅虎和google有合作的，搜索结果都照搬google
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=44036
<botK>  ⇪ t: Solidot | 《恶魔城》之父在Kickstarter上为新游戏集资
<onlylove> 28刀可以买一份……
<nyfair> onlylove: 那个没戏的，感兴趣的太少了，女主画好看点也许有戏
<onlylove> nyfair: google的神话快完蛋了吧
<nyfair> 比如unholy sactuary
<onlylove> nyfair: 哥特到底是啥风格
<nyfair> onlylove: 你说建筑风格？
<nyfair> onlylove: 还是萝莉风格？
<onlylove> nyfair: 不管服装还是建筑
<iIlL10Oo> google的搜索算法比百度牛多了
<iIlL10Oo> 百度就是人工输入的网页
<nyfair> iIlL10Oo: 这个我同意，但是除了搜索，google很多地方的技术太烂了，还非要打肿脸充胖子
<iIlL10Oo> google是自动的
<nyfair> 收购on2搞视频，结果vp9还不如rmvb，这是事实吧
<iIlL10Oo> 我只关心搜索
<iIlL10Oo> google的其他功能我也不用，诅咒GFW
<iIlL10Oo> 操GFW为啥要把google墙了？什么原因？
 * QiongMangHuo MX4 Pro的壳有了, 谁再送我个机器? cc Destine 
<iIlL10Oo> nyfair: 我一说google的搜索比百度厉害，你就跳出来了，3次了
<iIlL10Oo> nyfair: 你是百度的卧底？
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo:  http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6109ddf8gw1es1hlk3k7wj20rs0fydlw.jpg
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 看不懂亮点
<yunfan> 百度也不知道怎么搞的 现在搜索比以前还不如了 
<nyfair> iIlL10Oo: 别闹，google搜索比百度厉害，我百分百同意
<nyfair> yunfan: 因为现在竞价排名不那么好搞了，得重写，难免有bug
<nyfair> yunfan: 懂？
<iIlL10Oo> nyfair: 没听说搜索的结果可以用经钱改变的，这不科学
<iIlL10Oo> 金钱
<nyfair> iIlL10Oo: 但是度婊输入法比g婊输入法好，无论是中文还是日文，你没意见吧
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 解释一下?
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 笑点太高了
<O0XX> http://epaper.oeeee.com/epaper/L/html/2015-05/12/content_3418871.htm?div=-1
<botK> O0XX: ⇪ 尾随女子进楼道 推倒后捏脚抢袜_南方都市报数字报 
<iIlL10Oo> nyfair: 反正百度和360一样，靠钱可以修改很多东西，包括安装流氓软件，这不道德
<nyfair> iIlL10Oo: 对，确实不道德，但是对我没影响，反正我只用度婊的旧版软件不更新
<iIlL10Oo> nyfair: 2个输入法的内存占用和CPU占用，一对比，肯定google的输入法好，而且支持fcitx
<nyfair> iIlL10Oo: 但是youtube和google play首页上那堆推送是什么鬼？
<rekcah> 捏脚抢袜算什么
<Destine> QiongMangHuo, 行，你先找着机器。
<O0XX_> #ubuntu-cn
<nyfair> iIlL10Oo: 词库，五笔，颜文字，云词更新，差太多了，虽然百度还是不如搜狗，但是度婊输入法没广告，搜狗全是广告
<iIlL10Oo> nyfair: 网页靠广告赚钱和搜索搞竞价排名的区别，明显后者违法了
<rekcah> 我们宿舍长有次去网吧看片，结果激动了，直接射键盘上了，被网吧老板骂一顿还罚了五十块钱
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 看微信
<nyfair> http://news.xinhuanet.com/newmedia/2008-12/11/content_10488859.htm
<botK> nyfair: ⇪ 取标题超时 execution expired 
<nyfair> http://www.cnetnews.com.cn/2011/0829/2054912.shtml
<botK>  ⇪ t: 美司法部官员称Google佩奇默许虚假药物广告 - CNET科技资讯网
<QiongMangHuo> Destine: lol
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: 来预测今晚
<gebjgd> QiongMangHuo, 稳准狠
<O0XX_> QiongMangHuo: 输
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX_: 说得好
<onlylove> yunfan: 百度啊，最大的威胁google被block了，自己爱怎么玩就怎么玩咯
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX_: iMadper 简直想踢了你们俩
<nyfair> onlylove: 百度最大的威胁从来都是腾讯
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 啊?
<onlylove> nyfair: 但是腾讯的搜索真心不如百度
<nyfair> onlylove: 我还是老话，google犯法是自己作死
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 渣渣
<onlylove> nyfair: 那个soso什么的
<O0XX_> QiongMangHuo: 渣渣
<nyfair> onlylove: soso很差的，360的好搜反而更好点
<jackness> 搜索引擎还是谷歌好
<O0XX_> 360号!
<O0XX_> 360好!
<nyfair> jackness: 不是google做的好而是百度做得差，今天你要搜日文你绝对用雅虎而不用google
<nyfair> jackness: 3年前日文雅虎还用的google的技术，真想做好，其实很快的
<nyfair> jackness: 如果百度也做的很好，谁会提g婊
<jackness> nyfair: 嗯 雅虎的搜素引擎是哪一个？
<nyfair> jackness: 不知道啊，就是这两年新开发的
<nyfair> jackness: 日文雅虎现在基本和美国雅虎关系不大了
<jackness> nyfair: 我试试看雅虎的搜索
<nyfair> jackness: 中文雅虎超级烂
<O0XX|Sily> iMadper: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/005MctNqgw1es1hxra13pg305002ihdw.gif
<botK> O0XX|Sily: ⇪ image/gif 
<iMadper> O0XX|Sily: 老图
<O0XX|Sily> iMadper: 图圣
<iMadper> O0XX|Sily: ...
<onlylove> nyfair: 牛牛，除了起点，还有哪里能看书
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 你快把电脑拿走, 我要拿个工作站过来
<onlylove> 以前听到工作站，总是觉得高大上，后来发现……就一PC
<nyfair> onlylove: 我都买书看得，真不知道
<onlylove> nyfair: 很多书买了发现浪费钱
<nyfair> onlylove: 蛤蛤
<onlylove> nyfair: 刚被京东坑了10块，肉疼
<nyfair> onlylove: 买的不是书，是满足感
<nyfair> onlylove: 我中午刚买了本画集
<nyfair> onlylove: 根本不会看的啊
<nyfair> 啊，01分了，尼玛又抢不到了
<onlylove> nyfair: 不看那买它作甚
<nyfair> 你们这群坏人
<nyfair> 処理中に問題が発生しました
<nyfair> 你妹
<nyfair> 麻蛋，这比小米手机还坑爹
<O0XX|Sily> iMadper: 拿那个带raid卡的ssd的机器
<O0XX|Sily> iMadper: 快快哒
<iMadper> O0XX|Sily: 他们要n+1下周
<iMadper> O0XX|Sily: 等他们做完我拿来
<iMadper> O0XX|Sily: 双开扫雷不卡!
<O0XX|Sily> iMadper: 毛, 三开都不卡
<O0XX|Sily> iMadper: carbon3!!!
<iMadper> O0XX|Sily: carbon3也行!!! 八月份到!
<iMadper> O0XX|Sily: skylake的嘛?
<O0XX|Sily> iMadper: 太晚了
<iMadper> O0XX|Sily: 帽帽, 那叫carbon 4rd吧?
<O0XX|Sily> iMadper: 但是是叫carbin3啊
<iMadper> O0XX|Sily: 哦. 
<O0XX|Sily> iMadper: 你是你哥哥, 你哥哥没了的关系
<iMadper> O0XX|Sily: ...
<O0XX|Sily> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=44037
<botK>  ⇪ t: Solidot | 英国保守党大选获胜，Ind.ie宣布离开大不列颠
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Ind.ie (@ ind.ie *FROM* Ind.ie)
<nyfair> 蛤蛤 http://www.wtfpl.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/wtfpl-strip.jpg
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: O0XX|Sily ä¹°ä¹°ä¹° 
<jackness> nyfair: 日文雅虎果然很给力 不比谷歌差
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 終于還是回到第四
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: 正向反向都要争四啊这是
<nyfair> 对了baidusearchnojump这个油猴脚本不维护了，有人来更新么
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 妥妥的補賽輸曼聯，下場再輸桑德蘭
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M08/00/08/Cg-4WFI2qQeIRHJeAABhIMsMQKEAALrFAKzxMkAAGE4657.jpg 我是一只小鱼儿,亲亲我吧
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 幾百萬鎊的附加賽門票。。。
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: 真的是为了这个么.....
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 不奇怪啊，能買個人了。。。
<nyfair> 狂魔桑德兰现在离降级区还有几分？
<nyfair> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/iga/bloodstained-ritual-of-the-night
<nyfair> 这傻逼把女主的脸画好看点，在加点ru摇ドド绘，这果断大卖啊
<botK> nyfair: ⇪ Bloodstained: Ritual of the Night by Koji Igarashi — Kickstarter 
<nyfair> 你看现在都没人给钱
<jackness> nyfair: 页面打不开啊
<jackness> nyfair: 是个什么东东
<nyfair> jackness: 小k都能打开，又没被墙
<tryit> QiongMangHuo, iMadper O0XX|Sily 追剧吗？Game.of.Thrones
<jackness_> nyfair: 打开了，这个是个什么视频啊？
<iMadper> tryit: 只看shield
<tryit> iMadper, .
<jackness_> nyfair: 是个游戏预告片吗？
<O0XX|Sily> QiongMangHuo: http://www.newstatesman.com/world-affairs/world-affairs/2012/10/ai-weiwei-50-cent-internet-interview
<botK> O0XX|Sily: ⇪ 访问五毛党 
<QiongMangHuo> tryit: 追啊, 虽然小说都看过了
<tryit> QiongMangHuo, 拜英语壕
<jackness_> 额。。。。访问五毛党
<onlylove_> The server rejected the handshake because the client downgraded to a lower TLS version than the server supports.
<QiongMangHuo> tryit: 翻译的
<onlylove_> 越看越像8位红白的画面
<O0XX|Sily> QiongMangHuo, 拜英语壕
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo, 拜英语壕
<tryit> :-)
<iIlL10Oo> 访问五毛党...
<iIlL10Oo> 太蛆虫了
<jackness_> 累了，关电脑休息下吧
 * tryit http://kickass.to/usearch/Game.of.Thrones.S05E05/
<jackness_> 拜拜各位
<ywl_postman> ?
<QiongMangHuo> if_else: 兄, ping
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 在？
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: .
<BuMangHuo> msg
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: .
<O0XX|Sily> BuMangHuo: 在?
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Sily: 昂
<O0XX|Sily> BuMangHuo: 没事
<BuMangHuo> ...
<silencefall> 大家现有工作的时候用emacs的吗？
<silencefall> list
<happyaron> silencefall: iMadper 
<silencefall> 什么东东？
<gebjgd> silencefall, vim
<silencefall> cool
<silencefall> 如果是一个大型工程呢？有上百上千个源文件，用VIM管理起来会不会很吃力
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 哦，明白了，如果不同步 [Gmail]/Trash 的话，删除邮件也会移动到 all mail 里面
<tryit> silencefall, emacs一不小心看一下buffer list，经常一百多
<silencefall> 好吧
<silencefall> 对这两个编辑器只是略懂一二
<onlylove_> silencefall: 多大型？linux kernel算不？
<silencefall> 算吧
<silencefall> 如果很多文件 ，在文件中跳转，有方便的方法吗？
<onlylove_> silencefall: 那你去问下多少写kernel的用vim吧
<silencefall> 噢，
<iMadper> emacs 那么难用, 只有在没有替代品的时候才能勉强用一下
<onlylove_> iMadper: 你不是拿emacs聊天发邮件的么
<iMadper> onlylove_: 对啊, 因为没有好的替代品啊. 
<iMadper> onlylove_: 我的要求之一就是, 邮件自动跨box threading
<iMadper> onlylove_: irc, 老板让我修的bug能自动添加到我的todo-list里面
<onlylove_> silencefall: 还有，如果你真的觉得跳来跳去很麻烦，为啥不用IDE
<iMadper> silencefall: 写代码还是用ide吧
<silencefall> 没有啦，我只是问一下，
<iMadper> silencefall: emacs还是主要聊天和收发邮件. 
<silencefall> 现在写代码的确是用IDE
<silencefall> 但是对vim和emacs有兴趣，
<iMadper> silencefall: 没必要, 入坑有风险. 
<iMadper> silencefall: ide, 尤其是收费的ide, 做的很好的
<iMadper> silencefall: 商业软件很多做的很凉心. 
<silencefall> 还好吧，以前用过VIM，但没有深入去研究
<iMadper> 很良心
<silencefall> 省时间，
<silencefall> 例如我要编个Android，拉出Eclipse来直接上就行
<silencefall> 虽然我一点都不喜欢eclipse
<onlylove> silencefall: 你都弄java了，还想vim呢？
<silencefall> 不是，我开发游戏，但有时候要生成Android包嘛，所以就有的时候要用到JAVA
<iMadper> silencefall: 都android了还用eclipse? 当然是jetBrains了
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 移动到trash, 而不是删除
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 恩
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 我看你的配置没有 holdconnectionopen = yes keepalive = 60
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 那你怎么后台执行 offlineimap 的
<BuMangHuo> 今天又没有给我同步邮件 ... 晕了
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: git log -p .offlineimaprc     and check script/mra-guard
<BuMangHuo> holdconnectionopen makes offlineimap unstable
<BuMangHuo> 哦看到了
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo:  以前我在 cron 里面定时重启 offlineimap 来着
<BuMangHuo> 哦，你的 
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 那个hold也不是你理解的hold
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: hold connection而不是hold daemon
<BuMangHuo> 好吧
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 他默认的conf我反复读了好多遍, 一开始理解都不对
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: quick sync什么的
<BuMangHuo> 之前你那个同步时间记得设置很快
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 那么快没意义
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 忘了具体情况了, 看log
<O0XX|Sily> iMadper: 手腕疼..怎么缓解?
<iMadper> O0XX|Sily: MS Ergo 4K
<tryit> O0XX|Sily, iMadper ...
<iMadper> tryit: 是这样的. 
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Sily: 键盘托可以起点作用
<BuMangHuo> 那种硅胶的
<tryit> iMadper, 需要习惯的过程
<iMadper> tryit: 半小时
<O0XX|Sily> iMadper: 键盘给我试试
<iMadper> tryit: https://www.trulyergonomic.com/store/image/data/TrulyErgonomic_com-Conventional_vs_Ergonomic.jpg
<iMadper> O0XX|Sily: https://www.trulyergonomic.com/store/image/data/TrulyErgonomic_com-Conventional_vs_Ergonomic.jpg
<iMadper> O0XX|Sily: 你放这么近就别扭
<tryit> iMadper, :)
<O0XX|Sily> iMadper:是不错
<O0XX|Sily> iMadper: 那个键居然是419
 * QiongMangHuo 今天是15年最忙的一天...
<BuMangHuo> ..
<palomino|working> ...
<tryit_> ...
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 今天没有带特产 : 阿呆对一个朋友说:"上次面试我真是失败极了。" 朋友问:"怎么了?" 阿呆说:"考官问我有特长没有,我说,我今天没有带特产,希望有机会请考官去我家乡品尝。"
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0149/3544/products/regex_shirt_1_1024x1024.jpg?v=1417629476
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: palomino|working tryit_ 点点个鬼, 下午忙得快炸了
<palomino|working> 下班还得去看复联2?
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 说明今天是最穷的一天？
<QiongMangHuo> palomino|working: 周四吧可能
<BuMangHuo> 穷忙活嘛
<palomino|working> 唉
<palomino|working> 我这周够呛啊
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 不是, 今天赚得还可以
<O0XX> palomino|working: 妇联?
<palomino|working> 貌似能有票的都是晚上11点多的场次了...
 * QiongMangHuo 下班
<BuMangHuo> 这么早下班还叫忙？
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 如何查看声卡设备是否可用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470173 这是我系统的声卡信息，通过手动调用的方式我知道了card0 device0和7可用，那要怎样才能通过配置或者系统信息知道那个设备可用？？ root@sxun:/usr/share/alsa# aplay -l **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices **** card
<^k^>  ─> 0: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], device 0: ALC662 rev1 Analog [ALC662 rev1 Analog] Subdevices: 1/1 Subdevice #0: subdevice #0 …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 非常高兴 : 一个人带着妻子去找医生摘除扁桃体。 医生做完手术后,对他说:"她在小时候就该摘掉呀！ " "真的吗?"他听了非常高兴,当天就把手术费单据给岳父寄去了。
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • rabbitvcs-nautilus3 14.04版本中不好用?? 有搞定的没有啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470175 rabbitvcs-nautilus3 14.04版本中不好用?? 有搞定的没有啊 zz: jizai888 — 2015-05-12 20:13
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • su切换用户权限问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470176 鸟哥的书上关于sgid的那个练习，用root创建一个目录，把他的组改成支持另外两个用户的新组，再su-切换用户，就可以在这个目录里创建文件了，我没有用su-切换，直接退出root再切换用户进入目录就提示
<^k^>  ─> 权限不够，希望大神解答下 zz: 仅此v而已 — 2015-05-12 20:43
<jackness1> 大家晚上好啊！
<QPZM> 好
<jackness1> QPZM: 为什么谷歌浏览不能输入中文啊？
<QPZM> 啊啊？
<QPZM> 你用的什么输入法
<jackness1> QPZM: 我的谷歌浏览器只支持英文
<jackness1> QPZM: 搜狗 
<QPZM> 额  
<QPZM> 你看一下谷歌浏览器的wiki
<jackness1> QPZM: 就是f开头的输入法
<QPZM> 应该是没有汉化的问题
<QPZM> fcitx 是吧
<QPZM> 你可以去fcitx和谷歌这两个wiki上看下应该能解决
<jackness1> QPZM: 大神，教教我啊 我不懂啊
<QPZM> 额额  我也只是简单的用过  你知道wiki不
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 14.04如何降级GCC到3.4.0版本 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470177 如题！ 新手因为要做嵌入式arm-linux-gcc开发，GCC自带版本较高，编译太多问题了，所以想降级GCC到3.4.0（4.0版本以下都可以） 。 确实不知道这么做了！请假以下大家！ zz: mrmzy — 2015-05-12 21:23
<jackness> 大家晚上好啊！
<jackness> 我的个人主页http://114.215.97.106/
<botK> jackness: ⇪ 一只自由鸟 | 又一个WordPress站点 
<jackness> 请大家支持
<xrosnight> k
<jackness> xrosnight：你在哪里啊？
<roman__> 这个点钟似乎是没人？
<CyrusYzGTt> 行尸走肉路过
<roman__> ( ´_ゝ`) 竟然有人
<tcstory> 谁知道一个js文档生成器,他的主要目标是给代码的执行过程生成文档,而不是给代码的函数介绍 参数使用 生成文档
<tcstory> 以前我在一个好象是东南亚的一个华人的博客里面看到他介绍这个工具,但是现在我忘了这个工具叫做什么名字了
<jackness> 好无聊啊
<happyaron> jackness: 看书
<jackness> happyaron: 看不进书了
<jackness> happyaron: 年纪大了
#ubuntu-cn 2015-05-13
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • ubuntu15.04下Chrome/Firefox看腾讯视频连续剧都变成5分钟 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470179 系统是ubuntu15.04 64bits，浏览器是chrome和Firefox，看腾讯视频（v.qq.com）都变成5分钟，无法正常播放，各位有没遇到这个问题？ zz: jingqitong — 2015-05-12 23:04
<roman__> 早啊
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 进入待机后，无法使用wifi http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470180 之前一直没有问题，不知道是不是系统升级后就开始休眠或挂起后，再进入系统无法使用wifi。 通过Fn+F3开关wifi的功能也没有效果。 这里是我抓取的信息。 Code:  3.13.0-52-generic Code:  sudo lshw -numeric -class n
<^k^>  ─> etwork   *-network DISABLED             description: Ethernet interface        product: AR8151 v1.0 Gigab …
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<UE299> ooOO_OOoo: 早, 首席
<ooOO_OOoo> UE299: 壕早.
<UE299> BuMangHuo: 卧槽, 这台旧电脑慢的出奇啊!
<UE299> BuMangHuo: 得赶紧想办法弄点儿钱换移动工作站了
<BuMangHuo> lol
<UE299> ooOO_OOoo: 首席求double啊
<UE299> ooOO_OOoo: 东大桥的那个senior software engineer是个什么鬼?
<UE299> ooOO_OOoo: 至今我还记得东大桥的那个前台好漂亮啊!
<jackness> 额。。。你们很悠闲啊
<jackness> 移动工作站要多少钱啊？
<ooOO_OOoo> UE299: 和web相关的.
<ooOO_OOoo> UE299: 人家估计早换了吧 .
<ooOO_OOoo> UE299: 熟悉 java,python,Ruby on Rails,HTML,JavaScript
<UE299> ooOO_OOoo: 不是吧...
<UE299> ooOO_OOoo: 换前台?!
<UE299> ooOO_OOoo: 这么丧病的事情!!!
<ooOO_OOoo> UE299: 谁知道呢 ..
<UE299> ooOO_OOoo: 这么好看的前台也能换?!
<ooOO_OOoo> UE299: 要不你去瞅瞅..
<UE299> ooOO_OOoo: 想啊想啊!
<ooOO_OOoo> UE299: 中午吃饭的时候去看看.
<UE299> ooOO_OOoo: 远啊
<UE299> O0XX|PPTeng: 屁股疼? 让李老板不要那么大力嘛
<UE299> BuMangHuo: 不行啊, 感觉ssd与ssd的区别也很大. 
<BuMangHuo> UE299: 差不多吧
<BuMangHuo> 哎我去，今天完全收不到邮件了
<roman__> ( ´_ゝ`) 感觉上是一群互相认识的人？你们之前是同事么
<BuMangHuo> 周三穷老板不上班? 
<UE299> BuMangHuo: 是啊. 
<UE299> BuMangHuo: 每周三不上
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 穷老板最近要去坐庄
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 最近飘绿那么多 穷老板等着抄底呢 
<UE299> BuMangHuo: 不行了, 感觉emacs卡卡的...
<UE299> BuMangHuo: helm慢的很... fcitx也慢...
<BuMangHuo> 换换换
<UE299> BuMangHuo: 昂. 
<UE299> BuMangHuo: 正有此意. 
<BuMangHuo> UE299: 我要换掉 offlineimap 事实
<BuMangHuo> 试试
<UE299> BuMangHuo: 为啥?
<UE299> BuMangHuo: offlineimap最近有个proxy的patch之后, 好用的很啊
<BuMangHuo> eguan: 哪个？
<BuMangHuo> UE299: 怎么看是不是支持 proxy
<eguan> wrong at, again..
<BuMangHuo> UE299: 我设置了 proxy， 貌似没有起作用
<BuMangHuo> eguan: sorry.
<BuMangHuo> 刚才试了一下  isync, 貌似速度挺快
<eguan> BuMangHuo: joking, no problem :)
<UE299> eguan: eryu?
<UE299> 果然....
<UE299> eguan: 大老板级别了, 竟然也来逛irc...
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M0A/0B/0F/Cg-4V1JWHPmIRPdqABHp9hsbLTYAAMY4gInBpsAEeoO271.gif 好恐怖啊,这什么东西。
<eguan> UE299: 这是谁？在散布谣言……
 * UE299 是时候跟大老板套近乎了!
<UE299> eguan: 我跟你一起吃过饭噜
<eguan> UE299: 看你username知道了……
<eguan> 我一直在频道里的
<UE299> eguan: 是嘛, 一直潜水然后被 BuMangHuo 炸出来了?
<eguan> 我是躺枪的
<BuMangHuo> lol
<BuMangHuo> UE299: proxy = SOCKS5:127.0.0.1:7070 你就这样配置的？
<BuMangHuo> 完全不生效啊好像
<UE299> BuMangHuo: sudo pip install pysocks
<UE299> BuMangHuo: 然后还得用新版的offlineimap
<UE299> BuMangHuo: 乖啦
<BuMangHuo> UE299: 啥？
<BuMangHuo> pysocks 是啥
<UE299> BuMangHuo: 是一个依赖. 默认不会安装的
<BuMangHuo> UE299: 6.5.5 可以不
<UE299> BuMangHuo: offlineimap依赖这个库来走proxy的
<UE299> BuMangHuo: 不行吧
<BuMangHuo> 那得哪个版本
<BuMangHuo> 6 5 6?
<UE299> offlineimap --version   6.5.7-rc4
<BuMangHuo> 我了个去
<BuMangHuo> 源码装的？
<UE299> BuMangHuo: 反正我是.7... 亲测可以. 
<UE299> BuMangHuo: 对啊, 简直不能更简单
<BuMangHuo> 然后就用那句配置？
<UE299> BuMangHuo: 对了sudo pip install pysocks可能不行 ,得是 sudo pip2 install pysocks
<UE299> BuMangHuo: 因为有可能你系统默认是py3k了
<nyfair> 哪个老司机给我解释下,大便的iceweasel，除了把firefox的icon变了，还干了啥？
<UE299> nyfair: 名字变了. 
<nyfair> 最近试了下，firefox的linux版确实很烂，但是windows版没什么好黑的吧
<palomino|working> ?_?
<palomino|working> linux版不是很好使么
<nyfair> palomino|working: 视频播放卡死渣u
<palomino|working> 哦
<palomino|working> 有硬件加速啊..
<nyfair> palomino|working: gstreamer就是个翔，大家都知道
<palomino|working> gstreamer...
<palomino|working> 太烂了
<palomino|working> 对了
<nyfair> ?
<palomino|working> 不知道为啥,我老婆电脑上播flash视频特别卡
<palomino|working> 无论用firefox还是chrome
<nyfair> 没关沙箱？
<palomino|working> howto?
<O0XX|PPTeng> UE299: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/9ab88905jw1es2gucn6s2j20fu0hswgp.jpg
<nyfair> 32位有魔改flash，64位没有，要么就用没沙箱的浏览器
<palomino|working> firefox也有么
<nyfair> 是一直很卡还是最近开始卡？
<nyfair> 有，你可以手动编译个没有沙箱的...
<palomino|working> 一直都卡
<palomino|working> 不过她电脑今年才买的 
 * nyfair 一直觉得浏览器加沙箱功能很sb，要沙箱的人自己会装沙箱软件
<palomino|working> 特别奇怪
<palomino|working> :-(
<nyfair> palomino|working: 那更没可能了啊
<nyfair> palomino|working: 显卡驱动？
<palomino|working> 最新的intel驱动了
<BuMangHuo> UE299: 你装的是 github 上那个版本？
<nyfair> intel啊，哦哦，没救
<palomino|working> -_-
<nyfair> palomino|working: 两种方法，看视频用全屏
<UE299> BuMangHuo: 是啊. 
<nyfair> palomino|working: 或者ie11
<palomino|working> 全屏好一点,但是还卡
<palomino|working> ie11啊..
<UE299> BuMangHuo: clone下来, 有个setup.py嘛
<palomino|working> 回头试试..
<BuMangHuo> https://github.com/OfflineIMAP/offlineimap ？
<botK>  ⇪ f: OfflineIMAP/offlineimap · GitHub
<BuMangHuo> https://github.com/nicolas33/offlineimap?
<botK>  ⇪ f: nicolas33/offlineimap · GitHub
<BuMangHuo> 好像第一个 rc4 了
<nyfair> palomino|working: intel显卡看在线视频除了ie11，其他都没救，全屏能稍微好点
<UE299> BuMangHuo: 第一个. 
<palomino|working> thanks,回家试试吧 nyfair 
<BuMangHuo> 这 readme 里面没说怎么装啊
<UE299> BuMangHuo: 有啊
<nyfair> palomino|working: 彼此彼此
<nyfair> palomino|working: 你思路泰坦怎么会给老婆买intel的显卡？
<palomino|working> 我只有2路titan...
<palomino|working> 给她买了个nuc
<UE299> BuMangHuo: sudo python setup.py install 
<palomino|working> 小巧么
<UE299> palomino|working: 赞赞哒
 * palomino|working momo UE299 
<BuMangHuo> 不是 py2?
<BuMangHuo> UE299: 
<nyfair> 显卡只有nvidia一家厂商，其他的都是忽悠
 * palomino|working 铁杆儿n fan
<nyfair> 你那几年前的geforce9xxx出来也不会卡
<palomino|working> 但是吧,黄老板又要考验我的信仰- -
<nyfair> 8xxx就没救了，没硬解
<palomino|working> titan x刚买没多久980ti又来...
<nyfair> ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<palomino|working> 没钱-_-
<palomino|working> 穷疯了已经
<nyfair> 麻蛋我今天要继续抢首发cd，你们2点钟提醒我
 * O0XX|PPTeng 看破马叔哭穷..
<nyfair> 只尼玛比小米手机还难
<palomino|working> ....
<palomino|working> 加油吧
<UE299> BuMangHuo: 取决于你的默认py是啥, 反正这个软件要求py2
<palomino|working> humble paradox bundle nyfair 
<nyfair> palomino|working: 那个是坑啊，只有游戏没有dlc，皮蛇号称dlc地狱
<palomino|working> -_-
<palomino|working> 这样
<nyfair> palomino|working: 所以还是老老实玩大胸鸟
<nyfair> 太坑了，就带了一个dlc
<palomino|working> ....
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • host文件，与DNS？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470184 Code: # hosts 文件  192.157.242.155   forum.ubuntu.org.cn  192.157.249.221   forum.ubuntu.org.cn 假设，ubuntu设置了上面hosts 文件！ 浏览器输入域名：forum.ubuntu.org.cn，它会先找hosts文件。 查到它的IP地址是：192.157.242.155，和
 * O0XX|PPTeng 玩一会minecraft去吃饭
<nyfair> ck2到现在一共53个dlc，就给了1个...
<palomino|working> = =
<palomino|working> 53!!
<palomino|working> 太疯狂了
<BuMangHuo> UE299: 我了个去，果然好了
<nyfair> palomino|working: dlc地狱不是白叫的
<BuMangHuo> UE299: 以前没有这个 pyscok ，居然不报错
<UE299> BuMangHuo: 报错. 
<UE299> BuMangHuo: 新版的才报错, 旧版直接不认识这个变量
<BuMangHuo> 对啊，但是旧版本也不说错误，不过 offlineimap 一向报错的方式就是不给你同步邮件
<nyfair> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/iga/bloodstained-ritual-of-the-night
<nyfair> 尼玛，真有壮士砸8000刀啊
<botK> nyfair: ⇪ Bloodstained: Ritual of the Night by Koji Igarashi — Kickstarter 
<palomino|working> ...
<UE299> BuMangHuo: 你用啥发邮件啊?
<BuMangHuo> UE299: msmtprc
<BuMangHuo> msmtp
<nyfair> ios自带
<UE299> BuMangHuo: 你用啥读邮件?
<palomino|working> 眼?
<BuMangHuo> UE299: mutt 啊
<UE299> BuMangHuo: .... ... ..
<UE299> BuMangHuo: 你竟然入那个坑?
<O0XX|PPTeng> UE299: 对对对
<BuMangHuo> UE299: 坑也不是很大，除了转发邮件
<BuMangHuo> roylez_: 话说你用 mime 这种方式 fw 的邮件，别人基本上没法看吧？
<BuMangHuo> UE299: 现在 mutt fw 邮件的时候，附上正文就没法附附件，带上附件就没法带正文.... 除非把原来的整个邮件用 mime 附件的方式发送
<nyfair> 谁能回答下我这个问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=113&t=470178
<botK>  ⇪ t: 水区水贴? Ubuntu中文论坛
<UE299> BuMangHuo: 赞. 
<UE299> BuMangHuo: 不应该吧, 肯定有解
<UE299> BuMangHuo: 这么严重的bug, 一般不会吧...
<BuMangHuo> UE299: 我之前不知道怎么操作了，在浏览附件的时候转发，有一次带上了正文，但是后来再也没有成功过
<BuMangHuo> 所以我现在都是回复，然后改收件人....
<nyfair> 然而并没有什么卵用
<UE299> BuMangHuo: ... ... 好吧...
<O0XX|PPTeng> nyfair: 你没有卵用了?
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 新手求助--显卡私有驱动装不上（A卡）急！！！在线等求帮助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470185 配置如下： 主板：技嘉Z97—G1-Z6 CPU：I7—4790K 独显：迪兰R9 290X 现在问题是这样的，安装ubuntu15.04 23位，后在附加驱动里换成A卡专有驱动后重启黑屏然后出现一个对话
<gfrog> eguan: 大老板
<gfrog> O0XX|PPTeng: 首席
<O0XX|PPTeng> HowIsItGoing: 啥?
<HowIsItGoing> UE299: 这是啥字符？
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|PPTeng: at错了
<HowIsItGoing> ooOO_OOoo: 首席
<BuMangHuo> UE299: 总比 mu4e 好用
<UE299> BuMangHuo: mu4e有啥问题
<BuMangHuo> UE299: 发邮件的时候 emacs 都动不了
<UE299> BuMangHuo: lol~ 这倒是
<nyfair> 我最近在想，国务院干嘛不来战个痛，发个条例出来，比如从2016年1月开始，所有商用网站必须经由cnnic认证
<taozhijiang> nyfair, 早晚都得
<taozhijiang> BuMangHuo, 单线程，没办法
<nyfair> taozhijiang: 最近暴雪国服不是已经炸锅了么
<nyfair> taozhijiang: 暴雪国服就是cnnic发的证书
<taozhijiang> 暴雪是什么
<nyfair> taozhijiang: 然后一堆玩家不还是老老实实把证书搬回来
<nyfair> taozhijiang: blizzard
<nyfair> taozhijiang: wow不知道？星际不知道？diablo不知道？
<nyfair> chrome和firefox吊销cnnic根本没屁用，巨硬从windows里把cnnic吊销了才是根本导火线
<nyfair> 结果巨硬屁话都没多说，就g婊叫的最响
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • goagent的替代方案 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470186 一种goagent的替代方案，比goagent简单，稳定，快速 https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Wxw ... sp=sharing ﻿ 百度云：http://pan.baidu.com/s/1mgJy6TU zz: ginuerzh — 2015-05-13 12:53
<nyfair> 这种人活该死全家，你们没意见吧
<ooOO_OOoo> HowIsItGoing: 早~ 壕
<wiiw> nyfair: cnnic是垃圾，应该删除
<wiiw> nyfair: cnnic可能劫持当前的TCP连接
<wiiw> nyfair: 好监控你是否看了黄色的内容
<dsty> 话说，各位有用电信光纤的么
<dsty> 电信还是GFW是不是有了什么黑科技，我什么协议的VPN都连不上了 
<palomino|working> 我用电信的
<palomino|working> 但是我不用vpn...
<wiiw> dsty: 肯定是GFW的电信的主通道里面加了数据过滤器
<wiiw> dsty: GFW在电信网络里面加了设备
<dsty> 我大天朝局域网太坑了
<wiiw> nonprofit organization 非営利団体
<wiiw> dsty: 估计是为了赚钱，所以就加了过滤规则
<dsty> 前段时间是说封杀VPN么
<dsty> 终于封杀起来咯？
<wiiw> nyfair: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=542689
<botK>  ⇪ f: 542689 – Please remove CNNIC CA root certificate from NSS
<SouppuoS> 请问有没有人遇到手机和电脑的firefox帐号不通用的情况？
<SouppuoS> 我同一个邮箱，密码也确认过，手机上注册的，电脑上显示没这个帐号
<SouppuoS> 而且可以电脑上再用同一个邮箱注册一个新帐号...是不是不是一个帐号数据库阿
<wiiw> SouppuoS: 可能连接的是2台不同步的服务器
<xxoo> 反正很多数据发出去后是被修改过的，或者根本没实际发出去
<SouppuoS> wiiw: 阿..谢谢！那请问能再那里看到ubuntu下firefox链接哪个数据库？刚花了点时间好像没找到。手机上倒是写明了帐号数据库是哪个
<xxoo> SouppuoS: 应该是登录了国外的服务器，被防火墙拦截了
<SouppuoS> xxoo: ..好吧，我再自己看看去.谢啦～
<yanlf666`> hi guys
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 15.04怎么boot into text mode http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470188 改了default grub，不管用。 zz: xiaozhu88 — 2015-05-13 13:36
<yanlf666`> 你想说什么呢
<silencefall> hello
<botK> silencefall:点点点.  02:22
<silencefall> botk:What?
<botK> silencefall,
<silencefall> Hi
<silencefall> 刚玩IRC
<botK> silencefall:点点点.  02:24
<silencefall> ?
<O0XX|PPTeng> UE299: .
<UE299> O0XX|PPTeng: ?
<SouppuoS> exit
<lei_> gnome 用什么发行版最好
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 试着通过serial port连接arduino micro board 去 PC 的时候连接不上 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470189 unnamed.jpg 我的Ubuntu 是12.04 版本的，现在要在terminal run 一些 file,可是Serial port 不可以用，error 请看图。 我有试过在arduino ＩＤＥ　ｕｐｌｏａｄ　ｃｏｄｅ　去　ａｒ
<O0XX|PPTeng> UE299: http://www.zhihu.com/question/26702926
<botK> O0XX|PPTeng: ⇪ 淘宝上买衣服，怎么买出质量，穿出品位？ - 淘宝网 - 知乎 
<UE299> o0
<UE299> O0XX|PPTeng: 艹艹艹, 老子一直在淘宝买衣服, 一直觉得很有品味!
<UE299> O0XX|PPTeng: 还用丫教?!
<jackness> 淘宝的衣服不是说假货多吗
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: wfh 壕
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 在办公室呢
<O0XX|PPTeng> QiongMangHuo: wtf壕
<BuMangHuo> 这周要是疑犯追踪和名侦探狄人杰再不更新就没法开心的过周三了
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 后面那是个什么鬼
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 挺好玩的一部电视剧啊
<BuMangHuo> 特别是里面有个萌妹子，叫白洁
<BuMangHuo> 一下子就想起了校长高义啊.......
<BuMangHuo> 不过 《疑犯追踪》 怎么越到后面节奏越慢，是编得有些夸张了编剧脑洞不够了？
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 哎，穷老板，你不 Fw 邮件的？ 我看你设置里面直接把原始邮件用 mime 附件发出去的
<O0XX|PPTeng> BuMangHuo: 见多识广
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|PPTeng: 哎，别闹
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 是啊, fw引用的话有两个问题, 格式, header丢了
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|PPTeng: 大家的都知道这个频道最渊博的是你
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 正经fwd就是当附件
<BuMangHuo> 难道又是 feature? 我还以为 bug 呢
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 必须的啊
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 恩，记得 foxmail 之类的客户端也有个功能是 ”作为附件转发”
<UE299> O0XX|PPTeng: main.go:64 err: dial tcp: lookup ssl.gstatic.com: no such host | when dial real server 很多这种错误
<nyfair2012> 尼玛，我刚发现大胸鸟还是我qq好友
<saimazoon> hello
<botK> saimazoon:点点点.  03:56
<O0XX|PPTeng> UE299: 对对对
 * nyfair astonished to pee!
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 那是谁
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 三大妈站长
<QiongMangHuo>  nyfair 三大妈又是什么...
<O0XX|PPTeng> QiongMangHuo: 3dm
<O0XX|PPTeng> QiongMangHuo: 你老了
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|PPTeng: 什么网站?
<O0XX|PPTeng> QiongMangHuo: h
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|PPTeng: 我不敢开
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|PPTeng: 果然
<eve_ouyang> 不做h好多年了吧
<nyfair> 3dh
<eve_ouyang> 当年还是做h的时候认识的，到做版主什么的
<O0XX|PPTeng> nyfair: 话说不是应该叫 三屌妈 么?
<eve_ouyang> 现在也没么上了
<O0XX|PPTeng> QiongMangHuo: UE299 彼得要来北京...
<O0XX|PPTeng> QiongMangHuo: UE299 是不是应该狠吃他一顿
<UE299> O0XX|PPTeng: ... 
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|PPTeng: 几号?
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: Qiong老板
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 乖
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|PPTeng: 去布达佩斯的还有谁？ 都跟你一起土航了嘛？
<O0XX|PPTeng> QiongMangHuo: 貌似25
<O0XX|PPTeng> HowIsItGoing: 对啊
<O0XX|PPTeng> HowIsItGoing: 我们一起的撒
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|PPTeng: 有木有国/南航的？
<O0XX|PPTeng> HowIsItGoing: 我们这边没有...
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|PPTeng: 牛逼
<O0XX|PPTeng> HowIsItGoing: 逼在何处啊?
<O0XX|PPTeng> QiongMangHuo: 28/29
 * HowIsItGoing 想菜航380到荷兰，然后转KLM去不搭配斯
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 猴总，你的咖啡机啥牌子？
<O0XX|PPTeng> HowIsItGoing: 你也要去budapeisi了?
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|PPTeng: 。
<O0XX|PPTeng> HowIsItGoing: 牛逼
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|PPTeng: 逼在何处啊?
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 羡慕!!!!!!
<O0XX|PPTeng> HowIsItGoing: 嫉妒!!!!!!
<O0XX|PPTeng> HowIsItGoing: 我也想去美丽的欧罗巴啊
<O0XX|PPTeng> HowIsItGoing: 再也不想去美国了
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: O0XX|PPTeng 毛线。
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|PPTeng: 你替我去吧
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 我也想去美丽的欧罗巴啊
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 我我我
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|PPTeng: 连直航都没有，啥破地方啊
<O0XX|PPTeng> HowIsItGoing: 去土转机啊
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|PPTeng: 我又不是穆斯林
<O0XX|PPTeng> HowIsItGoing: ...
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 汉莎飞德国转机过去
<O0XX|PPTeng> HowIsItGoing: 土航空姐美
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 德国太赞太赞
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|PPTeng: 去荷兰转多好，北欧妹纸多
<O0XX|PPTeng> HowIsItGoing: 你就转机
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|PPTeng: 遮面纱么？
<O0XX|PPTeng> HowIsItGoing: 又不出去..
<O0XX|PPTeng> HowIsItGoing: 必须不
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|PPTeng: 可以在机场转转啊
<O0XX|PPTeng> HowIsItGoing: 空姐靓
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 土耳其公共场所戴面纱好像违法
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|PPTeng: 而且荷兰已经是EU了，我为啥不能出机场
<O0XX|PPTeng> HowIsItGoing: 能出不等于要出...你不就是转机么
<O0XX|PPTeng> HowIsItGoing: 你要去招妓啊?
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|PPTeng: …… 我又不是李老板，对红灯区没兴趣
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 尼码
<O0XX|PPTeng> HowIsItGoing: 学李老板, 买大麻,棒棒含在嘴里
 * HowIsItGoing 妈蛋，公司穷得已经开始在东欧开会了
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|PPTeng: 舔high了怎么办……
<O0XX|PPTeng> HowIsItGoing: 没看我专门加了个逗号么?
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 布达佩斯是东欧?
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|PPTeng: 那含进嘴里的棒棒是啥？
<O0XX|PPTeng> HowIsItGoing: 你自己想
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 必须是啊，比捷克还东
<O0XX|PPTeng> QiongMangHuo: 东欧啊
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 东欧妹子漂亮
<O0XX|PPTeng> QiongMangHuo: 不如维也纳
<O0XX|PPTeng> QiongMangHuo: 还是太穷
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 你就想妹纸
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|PPTeng: 不是一般穷
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 啊 是啊 咋地
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|PPTeng: 你去开完会直接回来了？ 布达佩斯值得玩玩儿么？
<O0XX|PPTeng> HowIsItGoing: 布达不错
<O0XX|PPTeng> HowIsItGoing: 佩斯渣
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|PPTeng: 佩斯都是秃头？
 * O0XX|PPTeng 这个不好接啊...
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|PPTeng: 貌似可以顺路去维也纳看看？
<O0XX|PPTeng> HowIsItGoing: 我们先去的vien
<O0XX|PPTeng> HowIsItGoing: 然后小火车到的布达佩斯
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|PPTeng: 牛逼啊
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|PPTeng: 不过维也纳有啥好玩的？
<O0XX|PPTeng> HowIsItGoing: 额...风景不错
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|PPTeng: 风景……
<O0XX|PPTeng> HowIsItGoing: 穷游上的攻略不错
<O0XX|PPTeng> HowIsItGoing: 搞一个
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|PPTeng: 去了说英语成么？ 人家不是有啥自己的语言来着
<O0XX|PPTeng> HowIsItGoing: 你肯定不会, 说英语ok
<O0XX|PPTeng> HowIsItGoing: do you like mi phone?
<O0XX|PPTeng> HowIsItGoing: do you like mi band?
<O0XX|PPTeng> HowIsItGoing: are you ok?
<nyfair> HowIsItGoing: 那边说德语成，英语还是洗洗睡吧，他们的英语比棒子还不如
<O0XX|PPTeng> HowIsItGoing: 这水平就够了
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|PPTeng: nyfair ……
<nyfair> prpr
<nyfair> 东欧妹子prpr
<O0XX|PPTeng> http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac1869897
<botK> O0XX|PPTeng: ⇪ 【循环向】跟着雷总摇起来！Are you OK！ - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地 
<gebjgd> 东欧妹子好 
<gebjgd> 东欧妹子妙 
<gebjgd> 东欧妹子呱呱叫
<HowIsItGoing> gebjgd: 东欧妹纸都是 hamo？
<gebjgd> HowIsItGoing, 谁说的
<gebjgd> HowIsItGoing, 天朝都是 lesbian?
<HowIsItGoing> gebjgd: 你说的啊，呱呱叫啊
<gebjgd> HowIsItGoing, 那是叫床的叫 
<HowIsItGoing> gebjgd: 无论在哪叫，呱呱叫的也是 hamo啊
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|PPTeng: 当时你的机票大概多少钱？
<O0XX|PPTeng> HowIsItGoing: 不知道, 反正从没掏过一分钱
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|PPTeng: 我知道，travel request里填的cost是多少？ 还记得么
<O0XX|PPTeng> HowIsItGoing: 那个随便填
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|PPTeng: 我这种土鳖蒙不出来啊
<O0XX|PPTeng> HowIsItGoing: 1W,2W随便
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|PPTeng: …… 好吧，老司机果然牛
<nyfair> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=44054  国外流氓软件的东西，有人敢用？
<botK>  ⇪ t: Solidot | BitTorrent发布匿名消息应用Bleep
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 蓉蓉最近上哪边鬼混了？
<nyfair> ooOO_OOoo: 老司机带带我
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 母鸡啊
<ooOO_OOoo> nyfair: 什么啊 ?!
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: sougou的bug找谁修？
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: FJKong 
<HowIsItGoing> nyfair: C社HQ
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 那是谁？
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: dev大叔
<FJKong> nyfair: 咋的
<FJKong> sogou啥bug
<nyfair> FJKong: 什么时候移植回windows啊，windows版广告太多了
<FJKong> 我擦
<QiongMangHuo> FJKong: 哈哈哈哈哈哈
<jackness> 你们忙什么呢？
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 点赞
<jackness> 我都没有事情做啊
<HowIsItGoing> nyfair: 点赞
 * nyfair 说的难道不是事实吗？
<jackness> bleep你们有人用啊？
<jackness> nyfair: 你用bleep啊？
<nyfair> jackness: 我用outopos
<nyfair> jackness: https://github.com/Alliance-Network/Outopos
<botK>  ⇪ f: Alliance-Network/Outopos · GitHub
<jackness> nyfair: ouopos
<nyfair> jackness: 11区的匿名聊天软件我信得过
<jackness> nyfair: 怎么安装啊？
<nyfair> jackness: 从金子勇开始，都进去过无数个无产阶级战士了，现在搞出来的我绝对信任
<jackness> nyfair: 都没用过
<nyfair> jackness: 装.net，然后clone下来就行
<jackness> nyfair: 手机用的 还是电脑用？
<nyfair> 电脑
<jackness> nyfair: windows？还是ubuntu？
<nyfair> jackness: .net
<jackness> nyfair: windows系统下吗？
<nyfair> jackness: bleep谁用谁傻逼,utorrent5年前还是300kb的良心软件，被bittorrent收购之后都成啥了
<jackness> github怎么没有教程啊？
<jackness> nyfair: 高科技的东西 还是不会用
<nyfair> jackness: 聊天软件要屁教程啊，你装了qq还会问别人怎么用么
<jackness> nyfair: 我什么时候能变成你这样的大神啊
<nyfair> jackness: 牛牛
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 我什么时候能变成你这样的大神啊
<jackness> nyfair: 可是我不会装啊
<UE299> nyfair: 我什么时候能变成你这样的大神啊
<UE299> nyfair: 可是我不会装啊
<nyfair> jackness: 别闹，我连c的数组赋值循环都不会写，还是周一QiongMangHuo教我的
<O0XX|PPTeng> nyfair: 我什么时候能变成你这样的大神啊
<jackness> nyfair: 我下载下来了
<jackness> nyfair: 是乌班图用的吗？
<jackness> nyfair: 怎么装.net啊？
<jackness> nyfair: 教教我啊
<nyfair> O0XX|PPTeng: 牛牛，ubuntu怎么装.net
<O0XX|PPTeng> QiongMangHuo: 牛牛，ubuntu怎么装.net
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|PPTeng: mono
<O0XX|PPTeng> UE299: 牛牛，ubuntu怎么装.net
<jackness> 我是真心不会装
<UE299> O0XX|PPTeng: 不知道...
<BuMangHuo> happyaron: 牛牛，ubuntu怎么装.net
<O0XX|PPTeng> BuMangHuo: 牛牛，ubuntu怎么装.net
<BuMangHuo> 怎么问回来了
 * HowIsItGoing 不想飞星空联盟啊……
<UE299> HowIsItGoing: 飞啊, 星空联盟好. 
<UE299> HowIsItGoing: 积分换马航
<UE299> O0XX|PPTeng: QiongMangHuo: 去不去吃? 高管来了
<UE299> O0XX|PPTeng: QiongMangHuo: 到时候异口同声让他请?
<QiongMangHuo> UE299: 我没啥胃口啊... 高管在哪
<HowIsItGoing> UE299: 马航是寰宇一家的
<UE299> HowIsItGoing: 哦... 那我记错了...
<UE299> O0XX|PPTeng: QiongMangHuo: 高管在地铁...
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M09/06/08/Cg-4WVJWIE6IBVFQAABsRNKiwcwAAMZFwPNAVgAAGxc633.jpg 人间大炮早期B47向前弹射飞行员的弹射方式
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 如何安装outopos啊？我想安装，请大神帮忙！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470191 今天在IRC聊天，一位大神说可以安装outopos聊天软件，说是安装.net 然后clone就可以了，但是我还是不明白，请大神们不吝赐教，教我安装。谢谢大家！ zz: jackness — 2015-05-13 16:53
<O0XX|PPTeng> UE299: 高管这是千里送餐的节奏?
<Router2> O0XX|PPTeng .net需要装mono吧
<UE299> O0XX|PPTeng: QiongMangHuo: 来不来?
<joshuaPC> irc里 对某人说话（回话）  怎么弄？ 我是新手 求帮助
<UE299> O0XX|PPTeng: QiongMangHuo: 痛快一些说, 别墨迹
<QiongMangHuo> UE299: 不吃, 有别的活动可以参加下, 毫无胃口
<UE299> QiongMangHuo: 昂.
<UE299> QiongMangHuo: 没别的, 吃饭, 聊天, 散
 * QiongMangHuo 中午澳洲和牛吃多了
<O0XX|PPTeng> UE299: 我表示随大流
<UE299> O0XX|PPTeng: 那是来还是不来?
<O0XX|PPTeng> UE299: 不去了吧...李老板都不去..
<O0XX|PPTeng> UE299: 不吃可以聊天吧?
<O0XX|PPTeng> UE299: 反正都上地铁了
<QiongMangHuo> yahoo不是裁员光了么..... 为啥hr加我
<UE299> O0XX|PPTeng: 昂, 也行
<UE299> QiongMangHuo: 不是要重建北京研发中心吗?
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • wps发布了支持64位的alpha 18版本了，界面完全原生态了，速度感觉也快了不少，强烈建议升级。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470192 更新说明 ======================================= 新增浮动工具条，方便快速调整格式 ET新增“中断计算”，耗时公式计算任意
<QiongMangHuo> UE299: 可能?
<QiongMangHuo> UE299: 先都裁了再找?
<QiongMangHuo> Guest63228: 好久不见
<UE299> QiongMangHuo: 不知道, 聊聊呗
<UE299> QiongMangHuo: 那边之前动不动给50w吧
<UE299> QiongMangHuo: 现在只有rh工资能跟yahoo抗衡了啊
<QiongMangHuo> 看看看看 cc ypwong
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 昨晚看球沒
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 穷老板 这两天抄底了?
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: 看了, 半场好球
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: 下半场难看的要死
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: 不停的失误 乱糟糟
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 等著看決賽
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: 和尤文?
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: yahoo.com的人加你了？
<alvin_rx1> Title: *HTTPS* Yahoo (@ yahoo.com)
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: linkedin上, 中国人 不像是.com的
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 其實都不好打吧，不過和尤文應該更難
<UE299> QiongMangHuo: yahoo.jp?
<alvin_rx1> Title: Yahoo! JAPAN (@ yahoo.co.jp *FROM* yahoo.jp?)
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 也有可能只是profile没更新 你考虑过这种可能性么 
<yunfan> 像我到新公司1年多了 上面还挂着guokr
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 不, 她发信给我说再给yahoo招人
<UE299> yunfan: 猎头/hr不会不更新吧?
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 那就是yahoo之前忽悠了员工一把
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 不知道什么情况
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 不过yahoo说的是搬离北京搞不好去香港呢 
<yunfan> UE299: 也许人家猎头自己想找工作 或者是想找穷老板套点股票信息
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: 起码好看一些, 德比审美疲劳了
<BuMangHuo> xmodmap 不知道什么原因用着用着就没了
<BuMangHuo> 得重新 xmodmap .Xmodmap
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: fcitx
 * O0XX|PPTeng 其实是找穷老板回去重建yahoo北京
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: git show 37c7f42abab6916e17eea97437db85df7481f4ee
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo:     run xmodmap after fcitx
<QiongMangHuo>     and set OverrideSystemXKBSettings=False in fcitx
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: fcitx有东西会改键位映射
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 这是启动的时候吧
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: and set OverrideSystemXKBSettings=False in fcitx
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 我是用着用着就没有配置了
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: and set OverrideSystemXKBSettings=False in fcitx
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: and set OverrideSystemXKBSettings=False in fcitx
<BuMangHuo> 好吧
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 你们家那边种洋芋不?
<yunfan> 说错 是洋姜  
<O0XX|PPTeng> UE299: 挂挂哒?
<UE299> O0XX|PPTeng: 没啊
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|PPTeng: http://xyk.cebbank.com/home/bulletin/content/15645.htm
<botK> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ 公告详情 
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 我了个去
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 中国洋芋之乡啊
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 洋姜
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 又名菊芋
<BuMangHuo> 那种的不多
<jackness> 你们下班啦吗？
<QiongMangHuo> UE299: 所以我们去哪?
 * O0XX|PPTeng 困
<UE299> QiongMangHuo: pantry啊
<UE299> QiongMangHuo: 不然呢?
<QiongMangHuo> UE299: 赞
<BuMangHuo> 晚上吃啥
 * O0XX|PPTeng 吃啥捏?
<BuMangHuo> 想吃火锅但不想洗衣服
<jackness> 很无聊啊
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 叫外卖火锅 脱光了吃
<O0XX|PPTeng> BuMangHuo: 叫外卖, 脱光了等火锅吃
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|PPTeng: 你这是澡堂路对面就脱光的意思啊
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|PPTeng: 脱早了
<O0XX|PPTeng> QiongMangHuo: 毛, 从家出门就脱光了
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 就是说有人种?
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 对啊
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 产量如何呢  种那个的发财了？
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 有的人家自己种一点点
<BuMangHuo> 延起来
<O0XX|PPTeng> UE299: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/93b87ee8gw1es2r6q58stg204q07u4qq.gif
<botK> O0XX|PPTeng: ⇪ image/gif 
<BuMangHuo> yan 字咋没有
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 然后冬天拿出来吃， 甜味儿的嘛
<QiongMangHuo> 腌
<O0XX|PPTeng> QiongMangHuo: BuMangHuo http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/842aacc7jw1es2q8fj75mg206m04cqv1.gif
<botK> O0XX|PPTeng: ⇪ image/gif 
<BuMangHuo> ....
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 那东西很好啊 里面是菊糖 不怕胖的 
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 恩，挺好吃的
<BuMangHuo> 不过现在很少有人种它了
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 这东西含金量比你们那些土豆高多了 
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 哦
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 然后呢
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 你多少钱买，我回家去种
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 种了你来地头拉走
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 哈哈 我自己现在就在阳台种着
<yunfan> 淘宝上买的苗
<yunfan> 我真佩服那卖家 居然能走快递给我发货过来 
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 你种了多少
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 脚本修改DNS？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470194 http://www.zhihu.com/question/19792103 攻击流程: 1.你在访问到一个被嵌入到攻击代码的网页(这很容易做到). 2.攻击者利用跨域表单提交特性使用默认密码或路由器中内置的超级用户可以将你路由器中的DNS服务器进行修改
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 我买了10颗结果他给我发了至少有20颗 我种了6颗
<palomino|working> 下班
<palomino|working> byebye
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • sudo netstat -atnpl | nl http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470197 Code:  sudo： 无法解析主机：ubuntu      1   激活Internet连接 (服务器和已建立连接的)      2   Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State       PID/Program name      3   tcp        0 
<^k^>  ─>     0 127.0.0.1:631           0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      1113/cupsd           4  …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • sudo netstat -atnpl | nl http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470200 Code:  sudo： 无法解析主机：ubuntu      1   激活Internet连接 (服务器和已建立连接的)      2   Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State       PID/Program name      3   tcp        0 
<^k^>  ─>     0 127.0.0.1:631           0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      1113/cupsd           4  …
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 请教下，/ 分区能增加吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470205 之前看了好多分区方案，网上说/ 20~30G , /home单独分出来，可以大点。 结果。。。 现在 / /home 两个分区能合并吗？ zz: noble_out — 2015-05-13 18:39
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 请教下，/ 和/home能合并吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470206 之前看了好多分区方案，网上说/ 20~30G , /home单独分出来，可以大点。 结果。。。 现在 / /home 两个分区能合并吗？ zz: noble_out — 2015-05-13 18:41
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 请教下/和/home单独分区后还能合并吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470207 之前看了好多分区方案，网上说/ 20~30G , /home单独分出来，可以大点。 结果。。。 zz: noble_out — 2015-05-13 18:44
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 请教下/和/home单独分区后还能合并吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470208 之前看了好多分区方案，网上说/ 20~30G , /home单独分出来，可以大点。 结果。。。 zz: noble_out — 2015-05-13 18:45
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 请教下/和/home单独分区后还能合并吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470209 之前看了好多分区方案，网上说/ 20~30G , /home单独分出来，可以大点。 结果。。。 zz: noble_out — 2015-05-13 18:47
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 请教下/和/home单独分区后还能合并吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470210 之前看了好多分区方案，网上说/ 20~30G , /home单独分出来，可以大点。 结果。。。 Code: # df -h 文件系统        容量  已用  可用 已用% 挂载点 /dev/sda1        24G   22G  829M   97% / /dev/
<^k^>  ─> sda5       456M   38M  390M    9% /boot /dev/sda6       165G  109G   48G   70% /home zz: noble_out …
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 请教下/和/home单独分区后还能合并吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470212 之前看了好多分区方案，网上说/ 20~30G , /home单独分出来，可以大点。 结果。。。 Code: # df -h 文件系统        容量  已用  可用 已用% 挂载点 /dev/sda1        24G   22G  829M   97% / /dev/
<^k^>  ─> sda5       456M   38M  390M    9% /boot /dev/sda6       165G  109G   48G   70% /home zz: noble_out …
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu移动应用开发 • ubuntu-sdk总是假死 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470213 ubuntu15.04，下了http://blog.csdn.net/ubuntutouch/article/details/39005759上那个例程，运行后ubuntu-sdk总是假死。新建项目后直接运行，也是如此。。。重装了ubuntu-sdk还是假死。。。。。。。求高手告诉我怎么办？ zz: fat
<^k^>  ─> yy — 2015-05-13 19:47
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 用什么命令，查看服务？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470214 1.查看，当前有哪些服务？ 显示它们状态 (打开，或关闭)。 命令怎写？ 2.查看，当前有哪些，可以 远程连接 的服务？ 显示它们状态 (打开，或关闭)。 命令怎写？ zz: DnsUB — 2015-05-13 20:03
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 魅族Ubuntu手机很快来！必须相信我!我是校长Ubuntu！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470215 魅族Ubuntu手机很快来！必须相信我!我是校长Ubuntu！ Meizu with Ubuntu http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XOTU0ODI0MzIw.html?x zz: ubuntu526 — 2015-05-13 20:18
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/30562.html 鼻屎 : 开会把鼻屎弹到主任脑门上了... ...
<ful> ?
<ful> 我来了
<ful> 人呢
<ful> 这儿有多少人啊
<Ukari> ful:hi
<ful> ?
<ful> 你那儿的
<Ukari> ful:扬州
<ful> 哦，这儿人少哦
<ful> 用了多久无版图？
<ful> 这个就是qq群嘛
<Ukari> ful:差不多2年?没印象了
<ful> 88，睡觉。。
<gebjgd> Ukari, 干嘛去了
<Ukari> gebjgd:老师让装hadoop，现在在查bug呢
<gebjgd> Ukari, 学生党啊 慢慢玩
<Ukari> :)
<canyesd> ?
<canyesd> a
<jackness> 大家早上好啊！
<Guest52056> hello everyone
<jackness> 一大早没人上班啊？
<jackness> 大家早上好啊！
#ubuntu-cn 2015-05-14
<jackness> 你哈o
<jackness> 大家早上好啊！
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 斩斩你这么早啊?
<jackness> 大家早上好啊！
<jackness> BuMangHuo: 你上班了啊？
<cgh> ？
<chenshaoju> 枣安
 * HowIsItGoing 卧槽，夏朗降价了，啊哈哈
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|PPTeng: jackness 啊？你们怎么看到我上线了
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|PPTeng: 今天飚车了，然后就早到了
<jackness_> 大家访问我的网站哦，http://114.215.97.106/
<botK> jackness_: ⇪ 一只自由鸟 | 又一个WordPress站点 
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|PPTeng: 看到Orange Matchbox了么？
<O0XX|PPTeng> HowIsItGoing: 这是啥?
<O0XX|PPTeng> HowIsItGoing: 就你们上次那个菊色的机器?
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|PPTeng: https://twitter.com/silbs/status/596688284270665730
<botK>  ⇪ f: Jane Silber op Twitter: "Like the Orange Box? Wait till you see what the Orange Matchbox can do! #ubuntu #iot #snappy http://t.co/T2zuP9SGpq"
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|PPTeng: IOT撒
<O0XX|PPTeng> HowIsItGoing: 哦, 不是上次那个菊色的那个
<O0XX|PPTeng> HowIsItGoing: 左边是上次那个
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|PPTeng: 是一个新的菊色的
<O0XX|PPTeng> HowIsItGoing: 这次是个新的菊色的
<O0XX|PPTeng> HowIsItGoing: 没看到
<O0XX|PPTeng> HowIsItGoing: 柜组有没?
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|PPTeng: 这不是我们的玩意儿啊
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|PPTeng: 难道不是贵组做的？
<O0XX|PPTeng> HowIsItGoing: 并不知道
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: PP 不疼了？
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: teng
<BuMangHuo> gmail 里面 trash 里面的邮件默认是 30 天自动删除的，这个可以改小点么？没有找到改的地方
<archl> BuMangHuo, 你们还活着很好
<iotouch> hi, 你们一般用什么工具可以查看音频码率的
<archl> iotouch, 你说 ls 可以吗？记得 nautilus 还是 dolphin 可以
<iotouch> arch1 如果是mac 了？
<archl> iotouch,  找工具去。不知道 mac 是不是用 ls
<iotouch> arch1 hao
<archl> iotouch, 不知道啊 - 没注意那种事情。音乐管理软件里都会显示的。
<iotouch> arch1 是这样的，我在写一个转码程序，现在是要找一个工具看下有没有转码成功，itunes 可以看，thanks
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 求助远程桌面的问题，太奇怪了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470217 远程机器安装的是Ubuntu 12.04 LTS，平时用WIN7 NXCLIENT访问，退出时用的DISCONNECT,保留进程，最近进程保留退出后就再不能进入远程桌面了，必须service freenx-server stop 后再重启service freenx-server start，才能
<BuMangHuo> ffmpeg 呗 iotouch 
<BuMangHuo> 跑路了？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 怎样防止抓包软件，分析网络通讯？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470218 ubuntu12.04 zz: DnsUB — 2015-05-14 12:02
<cgtraning> 查看zope 4 media
<iMadper> O0XX: 詹悌不来啊
<iMadper> O0XX: 詹悌要是来, 一定很欢乐
<O0XX> iMadper: 彼得来就行
<O0XX> iMadper: 狠吃他一顿
<iMadper> O0XX: 怎么吃, 彼得一会儿拿出自带的盒饭自己蹲角落里吃
<O0XX> iMadper: 你没点我给你的红包?
<iMadper> O0XX: 要点?
<O0XX> iMadper: 必须
<O0XX> iMadper: 不点就退回来了
<iMadper> O0XX: 3rmb
<O0XX> iMadper: .
<iMadper> O0XX: 这是jerry
<O0XX> iMadper: .
<O0XX> iMadper: 跟你说了啊
<iMadper> O0XX: 哦. 我刚想成peter了...
<O0XX> iMadper: 定外卖?
<iMadper> O0XX: 这点儿?
<O0XX> iMadper: 算了吧
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: O0XX Qiong老板又出去腐败了？
<HowIsItGoing> 你们咋没去？
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 他是穷老板啊
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 那还能出去腐败？
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 穷不穷不重要啊, 关键是老板
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 穷不穷不重要啊, 关键是老板
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • 百度音乐解析器 yosong http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470219 百度音乐上面有很多优质歌曲，但没有白金 VIP 帐号，这些高品质的歌曲都无法下载，得有个工具帮我绕开百度的各种限制，解析出高品质歌曲的最终下载地址，所以，yosong 诞生。 基本上，现在的 yosong 具备了
 * QiongMangHuo Linux x230 4.0.0-1-amd64 #1 SMP Debian 4.0.2-1 (2015-05-11) x86_64 GNU/Linux
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 萌萌哒
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 好几个bug, 都归你了
<QiongMangHuo> .....
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 原来 compton 开了之后瞎闪的这毛病是 conky 导致的
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: ... 你还用那个..
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 你有机会看到桌面?
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 不是还在用，是一直就没删
<iMadper> bu
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 昂...
<BuMangHuo> 删掉丫
<BuMangHuo> 桌面好像真没用了
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 对啊, 我连背景图都没...
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 你啥cpu啊? 为何我用webstorm不卡呢?
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: i5
<BuMangHuo>  i5-3230M CPU @ 2.60GHz
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 那你cpu比我的还好啊
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 不是那种卡
<BuMangHuo> 是那种卡
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2410M CPU @ 2.30GHz
<BuMangHuo> 就是敲字进去感觉不是那么顺滑， 明白不
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 我知道啊, 不流畅, 按下按键感觉又延迟
<BuMangHuo> 天然润滑和润滑油的区别
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 但是又不是那种明显的延迟
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: ... ...
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 就是比较粘手的感觉是吧
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 不知道啊
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: O0XX Qiong老板路子真野
<HowIsItGoing> Qiong老板还能弄到便宜酒店， BuMangHuo 千人斩快上
<BuMangHuo> ... 
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 都住酒店，那斩千人得多少钱呢
<BuMangHuo> 夏天了免费草地啊
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 难道你自备帐篷？
<BuMangHuo> lol
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 草地…… 让我想起了那个草地5块，房间50的笑话
<BuMangHuo> 把那个字理解成动词更便宜 
<BuMangHuo> 草地
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 俯卧撑么？
<BuMangHuo> 昂
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: momo
<jackness> 大家下午好啊！
<gebjgd> jack77213, 这win的admin用的
<gebjgd> jack77213, 壮观
<jackness> gebjgd: 你怎么知道我是windows的啊？
<jackness> gebjgd: 我nickname已经改过了啊
<ywl_postman> 有人吗
<ywl_postman> 问个问题
<botK> ywl_postman:点点点.  02:17
<jackness> ywl_postman: 有
<jackness> ywl_postman: 什么问题 ，这里面有大神 
<ywl_postman> 我这网速是7M的用ubantu 每次下载最大才500K
<jackness> ywl_postman: 500kb也不慢了啊
<jackness> ywl_postman: 我现在速度1.2mb
<jackness> 我是十兆的移动的网络
<ywl_postman> 。。。
<ywl_postman> jackness: 是不是有什么限制
<ywl_postman> 刚开始上手用
<jackness> ywl_postman: 什么限制 可能是gfw的问题吧
<jackness> ywl_postman: 我不是大神
<jackness> 你应该问大神们
<ywl_postman> 不用大神 巫师也行啊
<jackness> 额。。。
<ywl_postman> 求给破破
<jackness> 巫师吗？
<jackness> 大神们都很忙
<jackness> 估计没有大神会回复你了
<jackness> 你应该去论坛发帖子
<ywl_postman> 不去
<jackness> 为什么啊
<jackness> 论坛的人很和蔼的
<ywl_postman> 快要下载完了。。。。
<jackness> ubuntu中文论坛我觉得非常有爱
<jackness> ywl_postman: 哦
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: QiongMangHuo iMadper O0XX happyaron 贵 u 啥时候把 ubuntu 里面的 awesome 升级到 3.5 呢
<jackness> 明白了
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 得等debian
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: debian的人我催过, 不理
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 有个不过\
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 有个bug block了更新
<BuMangHuo> 额
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 自己考DD推
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 我在用3.5.5
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 那也不能去别人地盘乱搞啊
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 你不用贵 U？
<jackness> debian是个什么东西 是发行版吗？
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 当然不用!
<jackness> ubuntu输入debian系统吗？
<BuMangHuo> nnd, 俩版本配置不能兼容真要命
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 必须debian
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 怎么会? awesome好多年没这样了
<jackness> awesome是个什么东东
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo:  3.5 的配置在 3.4 里面用不了的
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 不记得了
<BuMangHuo> 算了，等老板给换机器
<BuMangHuo> 然后换 arch
<jackness> 原来awesome是窗口管理器
<jackness> 明白了
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: Qiong老板是不会吃自己的狗食的。
<BuMangHuo> lol
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 我给debian报bug, 交patch, 用debian
<Router2> BuMangHuo Arch容易更新挂了
<jack77213> 咦？admin怎么了？
<QiongMangHuo> test
<BuMangHuo> test ok
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 14 点
<botK> QiongMangHuo:点点点.  02:33
<QiongMangHuo> 办公室的出口好像又炸裂了
<BuMangHuo> 壁纸还是需要一张的，不然开了 compton 之后，默认桌面是灰色的
<O0XX> test
<botK> O0XX:点点点.  02:42
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=739401  https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=739402  快去跟帖
<botK>  ⇪ f: #739401 - awesome: 3.5 series should be migrated to unstable - Debian Bug report logs
 * O0XX 困
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 三得利乌龙茶很好喝!
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 能匿名发帖不? 我去发个 "楼主说得好"
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 有匿名邮箱就可以啊
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 赞
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/393637.htm
<botK> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ [图]5.18 see!see!：魅族计划进入印度市场_Meizu 魅族_cnBeta.COM 
<alvin_rx1> Title: cnBeta.COM_中文业界资讯站 (@ cnbeta.com *FROM* cnBeta.COM)
<BuMangHuo> ue, 18 Feb 2014 ....
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 一年多了，这还有希望？
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 有, 那个block的bug修了, jessie发布之后也不存在freeze的问题了
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 现在只欠你这东方
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: are you ok?
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: do you like mi 4i?
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: do you like mi band?
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • GIGABYTE H97主板无法安装Ubuntu14.04 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470221 GIGABYTE H97 UEFI模式，SSD Mbr模式下，之前用UltraISO刻录的14.04（确实好用）在新的电脑上可以出现菜单，但是回车就黑屏，无法进入安装界面。 推测问题是UEFI 和Mbr的问题，是否硬盘必须要GPT格式。
<^k^>  ─> 请指教一二。 zz: gawainelee — 2015-05-14 15:07
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac1893678
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac1893678
<botK> O0XX: ⇪ 电视里一本正经胡说八道的镜头top5 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地 
<gebjgd> O0XX, are you OK ???
<fiks> acm题http://acm.sjtu.edu.cn/OnlineJudge/problem/1019，求错误原因，代码见https://cfp.vim-cn.com/cbTQ
<botK> fiks: ⇪ 括号匹配 | Online Judge 
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 笑尿了
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 肉灵芝碉堡了
<jackness> 呵呵
<jackness> 好笑
<jackness> 碉堡了
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 怎么上来就是我大甘肃卫视
<BuMangHuo> 19 公分啊
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • https，与http？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470222 Mozilla Firefox浏览器输入： https ://forum.ubuntu.org.cn，没问题。 Mozilla Firefox浏览器输入： http ://forum.ubuntu.org.cn，它会自动转去：gd.chinavnet.com -------------------------------------------------------- 问题： 1.ubuntu设置了hosts文件
<jackness> 为什么vpn老是会断开啊
<jackness> 有什么办法不让它老断开吗？
<jackness> 我上传东西老是被断掉
<sennn> hi
<botK> sennn:点点点.  04:10
<O0XX> iMadper: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<iMadper> O0XX: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°. 
<BuMangHuo> ä¹°
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 牛牛, 包养我
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 犇犇
<kandu> nyfair: 牛牛求保養麪
<kandu> QiongMangHuo: 当当求包养
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: pacman 有没有类似 apt-source 这样的工具
<BuMangHuo> apt-get source
<nyfair> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=113&t=470178
<nyfair> 没人理我
<botK>  ⇪ t: 水区水贴? Ubuntu中文论坛
<nyfair> BuMangHuo: 有啊
<nyfair> pacman -傻逼
<nyfair> Sb
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 明体呢?
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 哪个明体
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 没...
<nyfair> BuMangHuo: abs?
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 只有获取打包的描述文件的方法
<nyfair> makepkg
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: fonts-arphic-uming - "AR PL UMing" Chinese Unicode TrueType font collection Mingti style
<nyfair> 直接查github上对应的PKGBUILD不就行了
<BuMangHuo> 查了下好像 abs 可以
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 那个缺字比simsun还严重
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: simsun都是很久以前win98自带的字体了
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 而且最大的问题是丑
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 再换个呆湾的逗逼公司贡献的字体，结果满世界都是方框字
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 我是点阵宋候补, 还好
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 日文缺字太多，没法用
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 那你应该找个日文字体做fallback
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 不是啊，你看雅黑那种，虽然是简中字，繁体和日文差不多也是齐全的
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 没法fallback，我要把字体打包进我的app里
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 请允悲
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 可以fontforge合成到一起 不过你打包进app得开源吧...
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 花园明朝的确超大全，但是不好看，而且80M也太坑爹了
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 开个屁
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 中日韩都包括的话, 必须坑爹
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 雅黑不也就11M
 * QiongMangHuo 夭寿啦, 工口游戏不开源啦
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 字数能比么?
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: abs就是aur的流程...
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 对
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 不能比，但是够用
 * QiongMangHuo 夭寿啦, 雅黑挑着奇怪的字词收录啊
<BuMangHuo> nyfair: 那个什么明朝不能用？
<nyfair> BuMangHuo: 80多Mb的字体，你叫我用？
<nyfair> BuMangHuo: 我就想要个类似雅黑的稍微全点的10Mb左右的
<iMadper> 全 和 10Mb冲突吗?
<nyfair> 而且花园明朝不好看，大家都知道
<nyfair> 我的意思是，雅黑那种文字数量足够用了，花园明朝太臃肿
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 公司的国际出口真是渣
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 公司的国际出口真是渣
<O0XX> iMadper: 公司的国际出口真是渣
<iMadper> O0XX: 公司的国际出口真是渣
<O0XX> iMadper: 问你个问题
<iMadper> O0XX: 对对对
<O0XX> iMadper: QA测手机的石猴总放的那首歌叫啥?
<iMadper> O0XX: 真不知道的...
<iMadper> O0XX: 问她们咯
<iMadper> O0XX: 我问过, 忘了
<O0XX> iMadper: 说了对对对, 一首歌名都不告诉我, 好讨厌的
<iMadper> O0XX: 他们当时说的是, 从首页上找的...
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 少年, 玩心嘛?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 笑点何在?
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 我也不知道啦噜
<O0XX> iMadper: 我忍不了了
<O0XX> iMadper: 我得去问问
<iMadper> O0XX: 问问问
<iMadper> O0XX: 赞. 
<O0XX> iMadper: 赞
<iMadper> O0XX: 美团云不错. 
<O0XX> iMadper: 壕
<O0XX> iMadper: > 96 ppi就是了吧?
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 只寄十先令 : 热恋中的儿子写信给吝啬鬼父亲:"亲爱的爸爸:如果您还爱我的话,请寄给我20先令,我要同未婚妻拍个订婚照,然后把照片寄给您。" 父亲回信说:"亲爱的孩子:我准备寄给你10先令,你只需把未婚妻的照片寄给我就行了,至于你,不用照片我也记得起你的模样。
<^k^>  ─> "
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/393705.htm ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<botK> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ 仅鸡蛋大的高通QC2.0六口充电器曝光_cnBeta 硬件新闻_cnBeta.COM 
<alvin_rx1> Title: cnBeta.COM_中文业界资讯站 (@ cnbeta.com *FROM* cnBeta.COM)
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: are you ok?
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: are you ok?
<O0XX> iMadper: http://www.zhihu.com/question/30362644/answer/47777609?utm_source=weibo&utm_medium=weibo_share&utm_content=share_answer&utm_campaign=share_button
<botK>  ⇪ f: 如何看待《马云谈离职事件》里面暗示对公司表达不满的员工应该走人的观点？ - 蔡日的回答 - 知乎
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 订 婚 : 在一个订婚宴会上,年轻的小姐希望给未婚夫的亲友留下很好的印象。只见她端庄地出来,微笑地招待贵客时,不慎绊在桌子脚上跌了个四脚朝天。 他未婚夫急了,想向前扶她,只见她翻身起来说:"先生们,女士们我给你们表演的武术怎么样?"
 * cch 好冷清
<gebjgd> cch, 他们都去睡觉了
<cch> gebjgd: 我也睡觉了，晚安
<alvin_rx1> gebjgd: monster 上边有公司主动找过来让我去他们公司网站投简历的是啥情况？
<alvin_rx1> gebjgd: 或者说都是搞外包的…
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 什么公司？
<gebjgd> 名字
<alvin_rxg> ipn gruppe
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我看下
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 这是猎头无疑啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 可以试试看
<alvin_rxg> dienstleistung 啊，不是猎头啊
<alvin_rxg> 搞外包的吧？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 对
<alvin_rxg> dienstleistung 不是猎头吧？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 就是帮你介绍工作的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我感觉区别不大  就是他们没有工作  把你给包给别人的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 还是想找个有自己项目的公司…
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 是啊，然后人用完了就退回来咯
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 有自己项目的公司  能拿到永久的工作合同
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 也分情况  有的时候你表现好的话  你有可能留在那个公司
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 永久的工作合同对于你工签来说有优势
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 倒是另外一个公司 Schmitt GmbH 有自己的项目，他们也找我了，发了资料后没消息…
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 两年以上都成
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, Schmitt GmbH 这公司看起来不错
<gebjgd> al
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 10天过去了，没消息
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 正常
<alvin_rxg> https://www.schmittgmbh.de/portal/Home.html
<botK> alvin_rxg: ⇪ Schmitt GmbH, Erlangen - Hardware, Software, Konstruktion, Automotive, Medizintechnik, Hausgeräte, Automatisierungstechnik, Schienenverkehrstechnik, Energiekonzepte 
<alvin_rxg> 哎…
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 找工作看运气
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 百度盘上好东西是真多
#ubuntu-cn 2015-05-15
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 面板加宽后，网络指示图标反色 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470223 系统：LMDE 2，mate 64 没有加宽前背景是底色，图标是黑色。加宽后的效果，背景成了黑色，图标白色，。怎么样才能加宽后色彩不变化？ Screenshot-1.png Screenshot.png zz: xw712 — 2015-05-14 23:24
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • ubuntukylin14.04安装后不显示桌面图标和侧边栏等。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470224 我的电脑配置是p35， e5200 ，ddr2 800 2g，geforce7300gs。 昨天首先用光盘安装，在选择磁盘分区时选择手动分区，分了一个“/swap”和“/”，没有选“安装第三方的音视频解码。。
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 求助：kylin14.04桌面不显示图标和侧边栏等。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470225 我的电脑配置是p35， e5200 ，ddr2 800 2g，geforce7300gs。 昨天首先用光盘安装，在选择磁盘分区时选择手动分区，分了一个“/swap”和“/”，没有选“安装第三方的音视频解码。。。”的选
<taozhijiang> twitter不支持大陆手机号码
<taozhijiang> twitter 怎么接
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 网易云音乐插件(深度音乐播放器) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470227 Github地址 https://github.com/wu-nerd/dmusic-plugi ... CloudMusic 基于sumary的dmusic-plugin-baidumusic修改而成 使用了NetEaseMusicBox中的网易云音乐API 特性 支持网易账号及手机号登录，支持新浪微博账号及二维码登录
<^k^> 新 OpenSUSE发行版 • Kodi每次打开都会把音量调到最高， http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470228 系统：openSUSE 13.2 x86_64 软件：Kodi ，也就是XBMC 事件：每次启动kodi系统音量都会自动被调到100% 说明：以前用ubuntu时候也用kodi，但是不会出现这种情况。我看了一下kodi的音频设置，和ubuntu下的设
<O0XX> roylez_: 扎西得嘞
<ProBook4230s> roylez_: 扎西得嘞
<O0XX> ProBook4230s: ...
<ProBook4230s> O0XX: ???
<O0XX> ProBook4230s: 你这名字天天便
<O0XX> ProBook4230s: 基因不稳定啊
<ProBook4230s> O0XX: ... .... 
<ProBook4230s> O0XX: 基因?
<O0XX> ProBook4230s: http://mp.weixin.qq.com/s?__biz=MjM5ODI5NTE2MA==&mid=216564359&idx=1&sn=13c9b25ef5485925dc97ec713fc4e60f&scene=1&from=singlemessage&isappinstalled=0#rd
<botK> O0XX: ⇪ 为什么朝阳区盛产仁波切？ 
<O0XX> ProBook4230s: 北京朝阳区成了山寨“仁波切”扎堆的圣地。有网友说：“在朝阳区辽阔的大地上，生活着数以千计的仁波切，其中约80%说话带东北口音且长相有浓厚的在《乡村爱情》演员海选第二轮被刷掉的感觉，约90%从来没完整地看过任何一本佛经且对任何佛学相关的问题都会回答这是密法不可说，约100%只有在听到‘供养、双修’的时候会精神振作ã
<ProBook4230s> O0XX: 你乱码了?
<ProBook4230s> O0XX: 你也混个宗教称号吧
<ProBook4230s> O0XX: 然后找妹子们双修
<ProBook4230s> O0XX: 不过貌似只有佛教密宗比较流行双修
<O0XX> ProBook4230s: 不是还有那个欢喜佛什么的
<ProBook4230s> O0XX: 刚查了一下
<ProBook4230s> O0XX: 骚年你知道的真多
<O0XX> ProBook4230s: 请叫我白活仁波切
<ProBook4230s> O0XX: .... ... 
<ProBook4230s> O0XX: 招到女学生才有用
<ProBook4230s> BuMangHuo: http://www.chiphell.com/portal.php?mod=view&aid=9029&page=6
<ProBook4230s> freeflying: http://www.chiphell.com/portal.php?mod=view&aid=9029&page=6
<botK> ProBook4230s: ⇪ Dell U2414H 评测 - 第6页 - 显示器|Monitor - Chiphell - 分享与交流用户体验的最佳平台 - Powered by Discuz! 
<freeflying> ProBook4230s: 已经买了u2414h
 * palomino|working momo freeflying 
<ProBook4230s> freeflying: 昂. 
<palomino|working> 我看到不少人说\u2414h偏色 freeflying 
<O0XX> ProBook4230s: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/4b807446jw1es4ramav4zj20b408c3ym.jpg
<freeflying> palomino|working: 用啥检测啊
<ProBook4230s> palomino|working: 本来色域覆盖就小, 没办法不偏色. 
<palomino|working> 人眼?_?
<freeflying> ProBook4230s: 这个是屌丝必备吧
<ProBook4230s> freeflying: 不啊, 屌丝买benq显示器. 
<ProBook4230s> freeflying: 比如我. 
<ProBook4230s> O0XX: ..
<O0XX> ProBook4230s: 看这小眼神...
<O0XX> ProBook4230s: 屌丝买毛显示器, 看手机, 比如我
<palomino|working> 手机比显示器还贵..
<ProBook4230s> palomino|working: http://www.chiphell.com/data/attachment/portal/201311/28/223452un55uquhn5x4zjoa.jpg  其实也还好
<palomino|working> 喔..
<ProBook4230s> palomino|working: 蓝色偏色严重得很, 黑不下去, 剩下的都算正常
<O0XX> ProBook4230s: palomino|working 专业!
<O0XX> ProBook4230s:  palomino|working        http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/4b807446jw1es4ramav4zj20b408c3ym.jpg
<ProBook4230s> palomino|working: 不过dell家的显示器一贯漏光啊
<ProBook4230s> O0XX: ... ....
<palomino|working> 漏光就没办法咯
<palomino|working> 忍忍吧
<O0XX> ProBook4230s: 欢喜佛唯有藏传佛教（喇嘛教）寺庙中才有供奉，
<ProBook4230s> O0XX: .... .... 不雅, 不会放出来的
<ProBook4230s> palomino|working: http://www.chiphell.com/data/attachment/portal/201409/30/223609ap3k36ha36oc863p.png   u2415改进很多啊
<botK> ProBook4230s: ⇪ image/png 
<palomino|working> 啊,2415都有了啊
<ProBook4230s> palomino|working: 色温也准了不少, 偏色和漏光也修正了
<O0XX> ProBook4230s: http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Tanum%C3%A2nas%C3%AE_en_Meditacion_Loto_Padmasana.JPG#/media/File:Tanum%C3%A2nas%C3%AE_en_Meditacion_Loto_Padmasana.JPG
<O0XX> ProBook4230s: 这样做腿真的不会麻?
<ProBook4230s> palomino|working: http://www.chiphell.com/data/attachment/portal/201305/07/225157f57imrm7rijwiigw.png   ASUS的显示器做的真心赞
<botK> ProBook4230s: ⇪ image/png 
<ProBook4230s> O0XX: 总觉得是在用蛋蛋支撑身体
<ProBook4230s> palomino|working: 卧槽, 当我没说, 不是一个价格区间的....
<ProBook4230s> palomino|working: 比tm eizo的家用显示器还贵
<palomino|working> lol
 * O0XX momo palomino|working
 * palomino|working momo O0XX 
<archl> palomino|working,  破马
 * archl 抱抱 palomino|working 
 * archl 喂 palomino|working 芹菜
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 炒点儿肉片
<palomino|working> http://\upload.cardhw.com/2014/0422/20140422031239694.jpg ProBook4230s 
<palomino|working> 为何这个id多出来这么多 
<palomino|working> 擦...
<palomino|working> \u前面全都被加了\
<palomino|working> 这到底是为什么
<archl> palomino|working, 破马破马你在说什么
<palomino|working> 每当我输入的字母里有U前面就会被加个`
<palomino|working> \
<ProBook4230s> palomino|working: 不知道诶....
<archl> palomino|working, 知乎那种模式真心是利用了人哈 - 但感觉好垃圾。
<ProBook4230s> palomino|working: 可能分: 基准测试  完全测试   之类的吧
<palomino|working> maybe..
<ProBook4230s> palomino|working: 要不你送我一套蓝蜘蛛
<ProBook4230s> palomino|working: 我研究一下告诉你为啥
<palomino|working> ...
<ProBook4230s> palomino|working: 现在taobao到处都是较色器的出租
<ProBook4230s> palomino|working: 3天二百快
<palomino|working> 喔...
<ProBook4230s> palomino|working: 较色完成之后还回去, 你还不给你自己较色一下?
<palomino|working> 我凑合用出厂设置好了...
 * palomino|working 轻轻抚摸u2713hm和p2715q和up3214q
<archl> 。。。
<O0XX> palomino|working:        http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/4b807446jw1es4ramav4zj20b408c3ym.jpg
<ProBook4230s> 真有钱....
<ProBook4230s> up系列...
<archl> palomino|working, 。。。
<palomino|working> 之前还订了个\up2715k,给退了...
<archl> palomino|working, 钱人
<palomino|working> 正是因为穷了才退的...
<archl> palomino|working, 破马结婚了对吧
<palomino|working> 是的
<palomino|working> 所以穷了
<archl> palomino|working, 超级速度啊。
<palomino|working> 结婚前小康
<palomino|working> 现在赤贫
<archl> palomino|working, 才不到半年！
<palomino|working> 前后1年多吧...
<archl> palomino|working, 是么。。。
<archl> palomino|working, 好吧，记得频道里除了结婚的就是单身的。
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 这个年龄应该丧偶的比较少吧
<archl> palomino|working, 。。。你丫在诅咒谁啊。。。
<palomino|working> 除了结婚单身...也就是丧偶了
<palomino|working> 哦,还有离婚
<archl> palomino|working, 还有。。。还没结婚的。。。
<palomino|working> 那算单身吧
 * archl 踩死 palomino|working 
 * palomino|working 死了
 * archl 复活 palomino|working 再摔死
 * archl 复活 palomino|working 再 烧死
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 太狠了
<archl> palomino|working, 因为你没发喜糖
<palomino|working> 少吃点糖...防止糖尿病啊...
<archl> palomino|working, 我要90%的黑巧克力
<archl> palomino|working, 发过来
<archl> palomino|working, , , , , , , , , , , , , , 不然诅咒你生3胞胎
<palomino|working> 卧槽
<palomino|working> 90%没买过
<palomino|working> 100%的买过
<palomino|working> 吃了的人都哭了
<palomino|working> 80%还能接受
<archl> palomino|working, 我也没买过 100%的，80%的一次吃不完100g
<archl> palomino|working, 有点酸
<archl> palomino|working, 一块70%的加1升牛奶
<archl> eexpss, 阿姨又来了
<Router2> palomino|working 我买了10块140g每块的100%黑巧克力，还没开始吃...
<eexpss> momo lj
<palomino|working> .....勇士啊 Router2 
<palomino|working> 100%的又酸又苦 T_T archl 
<archl> Router2, 好有钱
<archl> palomino|working, 只要香就行
<Router2> archl 去俄罗斯玩时候买的，比国内便宜得多
<palomino|working> 吃不出香了 T_T 我把那块100%跟若干同事共享了 archl 
<archl> Router2, 你受够了。。。
<palomino|working> 然后公司饮水机被喝干了..
<archl> Router2, 能去俄罗斯
<Router2> archl 咋了，上周末刚回来的
<archl> Router2, 嗯嗯。好不好那里？
<Router2> archl 吃住还是挺贵的，水果和菜什么的也贵，环境好啊
<archl> Router2, 交换原则- 
 * archl 不知道该什么。疯了。
<Router2> archl 超市买4个苹果和4个梨就花了300卢布，140克100%的黑巧才220卢布
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 课堂内外的师生爆笑 : 上小学时,老师让写一篇关于做家务的作文,反复强调要真实。周一老师让一同学读,他读道:"回家后我要帮妈妈洗衣服,妈妈说滚一边玩去。我说老师让我做的,我妈说就你们老师事儿多……"
<jzp113> 系统启动是咋运行一个脚本啊
<ProBook4230s> jzp113: 用的systemd?
<ProBook4230s> jzp113: 写个service就行了. 
<O0XX> ProBook4230s: 为啥运营商就这么听总理的?
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 请问mpv和kodi播放视频画面撕裂，垂直不同步怎么解决？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470229 系统是ubuntu 15.04，笔记本，a卡，开源驱动。 mpv是源里装的，kodi是按照官网说的加了ppa后装的，播放视频均有画面撕裂，垂直不同步的现象。kodi的设置里打开垂直同步无用，
<jzp113> ProBook4230s, 没,用的ubuntu. 
<ProBook4230s> O0XX: 因为总理厉害啊
<ProBook4230s> jzp113: 那就写upstart脚本. 
<jzp113> ProBook4230s, 没接触过。有教程吗
<jzp113> ProBook4230s, 我看看教程　搜索下关键词
<ProBook4230s> jzp113: cat /etc/init.d/ssh
<ProBook4230s> jzp113: 照着写
<ProBook4230s> jzp113: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/getting-started.html   这个是官方教程. 
<botK>  ⇪ f: Getting Started - upstart
<jzp113> ProBook4230s, 我开机运行的是一段ｐｙｔｈｏｎ脚本。可以吗？
<ProBook4230s> jzp113: 为何不行?
<ProBook4230s> jzp113: 你开机想运行一个c程序都行啊
<ProBook4230s> jzp113: xorg/lightdm不都可以开机运行, 没道理python不行啊
<jzp113> ProBook4230s, 好的　谢谢了
<O0XX> ProBook4230s: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<jzp113> ProBook4230s, Required-Start Required-stop he default-start 也照着写？
<ProBook4230s> jzp113: 看完教程了?
<jzp113> 看了
<jzp113> ProBook4230s, 我感觉上面也没讲详细啊
<ProBook4230s> jzp113: 显然你没看到上面的第二个链接
 * O0XX 忍不了了
<jzp113> ProBook4230s, 看了。看不懂
<jzp113> ProBook4230s, 有没有中外的教程啊
<HowIsItGoing> ProBook4230s: 音箱线买粗了，没法直接卡到音箱上，囧
<jzp113> ProBook4230s, 我弄好了　直接放到init.d目录下 然后update-rc.d xxx defaults NN
<ProBook4230s> HowIsItGoing: ... ... ...
<ProBook4230s> HowIsItGoing: 焊上去呗
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 阿里巴巴招募美女 職責：慰勞、鼓勵程序員 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470230 來自： http://news.ltn.com.tw/news/life/breakingnews/1303217 〔即時新聞／綜合報導〕中國阿里巴巴集團近日丟出一個相當特別的職缺，名為「程序員鼓勵師」，而這項職缺的主要條件必須是「對工
<ProBook4230s> O0XX: http://www.zhihu.com/question/25595356#answer-8307961
<botK> ProBook4230s: ⇪ 如何一本正经的胡说八道? - 脑洞 - 知乎 
<ProBook4230s> O0XX: 我要好好学
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: .
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 求教
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing:?
<QiongMangHuo> ProBook4230s: ....
<ProBook4230s> QiongMangHuo: 穷老板, 我发的资料你要好好研读啊
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 发昨天的视频给 ProBook4230s
<ProBook4230s> O0XX: http://www.zhihu.com/question/24623119/answer/28418663
<botK> ProBook4230s: ⇪ 撸完后如何快速的恢复到正常状态？ - Kaiser 的回答 - 知乎 
<ProBook4230s> O0XX: 仔细看. 
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac1896427
<botK> O0XX: ⇪ SNH48泳装MV《盛夏好声音》剧情版 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地 
<QiongMangHuo> .....
<palomino|working> ...... ProBook4230s 
<O0XX> ProBook4230s: 哟，　都开始研究贤者时间了？
<ProBook4230s> O0XX: 上次有个dp问题, 是因为dp1.1还是1.2的兼容性不好?
<O0XX>  ProBook4230s: 貌似1.3
<ProBook4230s> O0XX: 昂... 现在如果买1.2的显示器, 没问题是吧?
<O0XX> ProBook4230s: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<O0XX> ProBook4230s: 知乎上这些抖机灵的回答真不错
<ProBook4230s> O0XX: 是啊. 
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 啥？
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 你肥来啦？
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 你肥来啦?
<gebjgd> ProBook4230s, 买什么dp
<gebjgd> ProBook4230s, 必须hdmi
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: ……
<HowIsItGoing> gebjgd: hdmi就是坨粑粑
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: rhel里的qemu-kvm和qemu-system啥关系？
<gebjgd> HowIsItGoing, 为什么 表示对hdmi很满意
<palomino|working> 因为hdmi1.x弱爆了
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 找 mikecao 啊
<gebjgd> palomino|working, 如何弱？
<O0XX> mikecao: ping
 * O0XX ...
<palomino|working> 4k@60hz上不去啊,得2.0
<palomino|working> 另外5k显示器这种需要2个dp1.2的,hdmi就更无力了...
<gebjgd> palomino|working, 没有4k啊
<O0XX> palomino|working: 壕
<gebjgd> palomino|working, fullhd都看不够
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 那..
 * QiongMangHuo 支持dp
<palomino|working> 无视我吧
<gebjgd> palomino|working, 你那么大的屏幕看什么？
<gebjgd> palomino|working, a片为了看细节？
<QiongMangHuo> 看毛啊
<palomino|working> 写代码打游戏都是蛮爽的
<QiongMangHuo> ?
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 有qemu-kvm的版本里，前者包含后者
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • 求助：archlinux和其他linux发行版共存时引导的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470231 硬盘分区情况是： /dev/sda1 是Mageia Linux的 / 分区 /dev/sda2 是Arch Linux的 / 分区 /dev/sda3 是swap Mageia 为 Mageia-4.1-x86_64 Arch 为 archlinux-2015.04.01-dual Magaie使用的是Grub引导，ArchLinux 使用Grub2引导
<^k^>  ─> 先装的Arch,后装的Mageia,现在的问题是启动时grub菜单只有一个操作系统Mageia,无法进入Arch …
<QiongMangHuo> 是问句
<gebjgd> QiongMangHuo, 回答正确
<palomino|working> 而且显示器其实并不大
<palomino|working> 有 24寸的4k...
<gebjgd> palomino|working, 游戏fullhd我都觉得够了
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 没有的版本里，qemu-kvm是个dummy包
<gebjgd> palomino|working, 代码的话 说明你没有80列宽
<palomino|working> 不是,调试的时候
<palomino|working> 需要好多小窗口
<gebjgd> palomino|working, 太长的代码说明 代码烂XD
<palomino|working> 显示器太小就看不清了
<gebjgd> palomino|working, 所以你需要大显示器 至少30寸 4k
<palomino|working> 是啊
<HowIsItGoing> palomino|working: 破马叔儿你说的我都想换DP线埋墙里了
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: http://sports.163.com/15/0514/19/APJNN5HD00051C8V.html
<botK> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ 西甲罢工遭法院驳回 联赛照常皇马巴萨争冠继续_网易体育 
<palomino|working> 家里32寸的
<palomino|working> 公司俩27的
<gebjgd> palomino|working, ......
<palomino|working> :O QiongMangHuo 
<gebjgd> palomino|working, 壕  友乎？
<QiongMangHuo> palomino|working: 张嘴干啥?
<palomino|working> 全部家当都买了电脑... gebjgd 
<Guest63228> O0XX, 干嘛？
<QiongMangHuo> Guest63228: 改名!
<palomino|working> 太遗憾了 QiongMangHuo 
<gebjgd> palomino|working, 不信  有钱买这么多电脑
<O0XX> Guest63228: qemu-kvm和qemu-system啥关系？
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 沒得爭吧，局勢很明顯
<QiongMangHuo> palomino|working: 不遗憾, 真罢工的话和美洲杯冲突.. 我萨影响好大
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 不過尤文奪歐冠倒是好玩
<palomino|working> 我是尤文支持者...
 * palomino|working 匿
<Guest50701> O0XX, 一样的啊，internal 叫qemu-kvm ,upstream 编译默认教qemu-system-x86_64
<QiongMangHuo> Guest50701: 渣渣
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: palomino|working 意甲球迷好多年沒有這麽和諧過了
<O0XX> Guest50701: 　但看着只是两个包呢？
<palomino|working> 意甲现在太惨了
<miekcao> O0XX, 你从那里看到的
<O0XX> miekcao: centos6.6
<O0XX> miekcao: qemu-kvm也是个二进制程序
<miekcao> O0XX, RHEL6 RH分成两个包一个是qemu-kvm 一个是qemu-kvm-rhev 会不会对应到centos 叫这两个名字
<O0XX> miekcao: 我是直接看/usr/bin/qemu-kvm这个，这个跟
<O0XX> qemu-system-x86_64啥区别？
<miekcao> O0XX, qemu-system你自己编译的？
<miekcao> 其实没去别，撮合这用吧
<O0XX> miekcao: 系统自带的
<miekcao> 没用过centos 啊
<miekcao> 应该是我上面说的哪个
<miekcao> <miekcao> O0XX, RHEL6 RH分成两个包一个是qemu-kvm 一个是qemu-kvm-rhev 会不会对应到centos 叫这两个名字
<O0XX> miekcao: centos不就是ｒｈｅｌ的改名版么？
<miekcao> O0XX, 不全是吧
<O0XX> miekcao: 那不知道了，　没用过ｒｈｅｌ这种高大上的东西...
<miekcao> 还要去红帽化是不是qemu-kvm-rhev ,rhev 这个名字被RH 注册了
<miekcao> 我猜的
<QiongMangHuo> miekcao: miek.....
<miekcao> QiongMangHuo, 你丫谁。。。。
<QiongMangHuo> miekcao: 改天爬山叫你, 每次我年龄都最大
<QiongMangHuo> miekcao: 你说呢?
<miekcao> QiongMangHuo, 我最进过敏不敢爬山了
<QiongMangHuo> miekcao: 你上次叫我叫你的
<QiongMangHuo> miekcao: 对什么过敏?
<miekcao> 恩，这个月一只过敏
<miekcao> 没查出来
<miekcao> 反正不是对妹子
<O0XX> miekcao: 左右手？
 * QiongMangHuo brb
 * O0XX 变大v了
<miekcao> QiongMangHuo, 脚上我还是你年纪最大
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 猴总搞得好高端
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 计划下周末去白河峡谷呢
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 又来建设国家啊？
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 去申请匈签去
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 胸签？
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 高端
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 盛京没有领事馆？
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 这种小国怎么可能有
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 连德国都木有
<ProBook4230s> QiongMangHuo: palomino|working: dp1.2的显示器能买不?
<ProBook4230s> O0XX: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°  http://news.smzdm.com/p/13043
<botK> ProBook4230s: ⇪ 3888元起步：Microsoft 微软 Surface 3 平板电脑国行上架 5月18日开启预售_新品_资讯中心_什么值得买 
<palomino|working> 可以啊,但是要记得别买dell \up3214q或者\up2414q rev a00的... ProBook4230s 
<QiongMangHuo> miekcao: 啥?
<ProBook4230s> palomino|working: hp的z系列
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 为啥要面签?
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 递材料
<O0XX>  HowIsItGoing: 快递撒
<QiongMangHuo> 还好我有暂住证, 差点去青岛了 nnnd
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 我们都DIY申请签证，不像贵组找代理
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 为啥不找代理/
<QiongMangHuo> h
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 想来建设国家是吧？
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 快递给谁？
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 代理
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 为啥要找代理？
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 他们组太闲, 窝们忙得没办法只能找代理
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: ^^
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 材料都要我自己准备，代理就是去帮忙递个签，我干嘛要去找他
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 1, 有些国家不接受个人送签, 2, 旅行社快, 能打听消息, 3, 有人给我服务何乐而不为
<ProBook4230s> palomino|working: 为啥你都用dell的, 然后不推荐别人买dell? lol~
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 这和买机票一样, 自己懒得查, 懒得报销
 * QiongMangHuo 太忙
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 不接受的再说，打听啥消息？ 申根48小时出结果
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 为了让丫服务我需要多准备一大堆东西，还不够麻烦的
<O0XX> ProBook4230s: 这是要发啊... http://weibo.com/p/1001603842765845888582
<botK> O0XX: ⇪ Sina Visitor System 
<ProBook4230s> O0XX: 是啊. 
<ProBook4230s> O0XX: 刚才我也看到了
<ProBook4230s> O0XX: 感觉 HowIsItGoing 这次工资涨80%
<O0XX> ProBook4230s: 咋可能，　绝对不止
<ProBook4230s> 等等...
<HowIsItGoing> ProBook4230s: 啥？
<ProBook4230s> 宏碁重量级自建云盟友到位 宏碁携手Ubuntu共抢物联网商机  云盟友为何要搞物联网?
<ProBook4230s> HowIsItGoing: 你来大生意了啊
<O0XX> 宏碁重量级自建云｜盟友到位
<HowIsItGoing> ProBook4230s: 跟我没关啊，物联网又不是cdo做
<HowIsItGoing> ProBook4230s: O0XX 不过我们快有培训认证了，没过的统统滚蛋
<HowIsItGoing> ProBook4230s: O0XX 不过我们快有培训认证了，内部没过的统统滚蛋
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 赞
<O0XX> ProBook4230s: 渣渣
<ProBook4230s> HowIsItGoing: ... 啊?
<ProBook4230s> HowIsItGoing: 这么屌?
<HowIsItGoing> ProBook4230s: 所以说不定我过几个月就失业了，还涨毛工资
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 过了的涨３００％
 * QiongMangHuo 羡慕死了
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 那比你还差很多啊
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 秒薪上亿的壕
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 就算我能triple，也比不上 QiongMangHuo 啊
<HowIsItGoing> 况且我还不能涨。
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 还我大ｖ
 * QiongMangHuo 去你们的
<O0XX> ProBook4230s: 走，　坐电梯下去
<ProBook4230s> ....
<palomino|working> <ProBook4230s> palomino|working: 为啥你都用dell的, 然后不推荐别人买dell? lol~ <-- 我只是想提醒避免踩雷...
<palomino|working> 那俩型号固件有bug..
<ProBook4230s> palomino|working: lol~
<palomino|working> 其实我还有个三星的..
<palomino|working> 丢给我老婆使用了
<ProBook4230s> palomino|working: 肮
<ProBook4230s> palomino|working: 昂. 
<O0XX> ProBook4230s: 走？
<ProBook4230s> O0XX: ... ...
<gebjgd> palomino|working, 为什么不买tp
<gebjgd> palomino|working, 默认还有你要的dp
<palomino|working> tp是啥?_?
<botK> palomino|working: define:tp |TP|-LINK is a global provider of networking products, available in over 100 countries with tens of millions of customers. With the number one market share in  ...
<gebjgd> palomino|working, thinkpad
<O0XX> ProBook4230s: d什么味道？
<palomino|working> thinkpad不是笔记本嘛
<gebjgd> palomino|working, 有机器
<gebjgd> palomino|working, 台式机 和显示器
<palomino|working> 是么
<QiongMangHuo> ThinkStation, ThinkVision
<QiongMangHuo> palomino|working: ^^
<ProBook4230s> O0XX: 啊?
<palomino|working> ThinkDifferent
<O0XX> ProBook4230s: 没问道？
<ProBook4230s> O0XX: 是啊
<QiongMangHuo> palomino|working: 商务的感觉 看起来好看 \o/
<gebjgd> palomino|working, 符合你成功人士的身份
<O0XX> ProBook4230s: https://code.launchpad.net/snappy
<botK> O0XX: ⇪ Code : snappy 
<ProBook4230s> O(∩_∩)O~~
<QiongMangHuo> http://www.zaobao.com.sg/realtime/singapore/story20150515-480521
<botK> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ 申请多次入境我国中国旅客可沿用签证十年 | www.zaobao.com.sg 
<alvin_rxg> Title: 联合早报网 | www.zaobao.com.sg (@ zaobao.com.sg)
<ProBook4230s> QiongMangHuo: 不过坡国有点儿歧视大陆人...
<ProBook4230s> QiongMangHuo: 去了不开心
<ProBook4230s> QiongMangHuo: 还是大马好.
<QiongMangHuo> ProBook4230s: 不敢去穆斯林国家
<ProBook4230s> QiongMangHuo: 大马是多信仰国家
<QiongMangHuo> ProBook4230s: 屁
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 穆斯林国家哪o不哈
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 哪不好
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 当心烧死你
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: ...
<ProBook4230s> QiongMangHuo: 烧死你
<ProBook4230s> O0XX: 支持你
 * O0XX 自黑技能+1
<ProBook4230s> QiongMangHuo: 马来西亚特别出名的食物.. 是炖排骨... 这能是穆斯林国家?
<ProBook4230s> QiongMangHuo: http://www.meishichina.com/Eat/WSFood/201006/83484.html
<botK> ProBook4230s: ⇪ 马来西亚“国菜”--肉骨茶_【图文】肉骨茶的做法-美食天下 
<QiongMangHuo> ProBook4230s: 馬來西亞憲法保障宗教自由，並規定伊斯蘭教為國教，但只允許遜尼派。
<QiongMangHuo> ProBook4230s: 国教来的
<QiongMangHuo> 依據馬來西亞憲法第160條，所有的馬來人被認定為信仰伊斯蘭教的穆斯林
<ProBook4230s> QiongMangHuo: 国窖1573?
<ProBook4230s> QiongMangHuo: 穆斯林国家不是强制要求信伊斯兰教?
<O0XX> ProBook4230s: 不信不是马来人
<QiongMangHuo> ProBook4230s: 不是, 非穆斯林多交税就是了
 * O0XX 不转不是中国人！
<ProBook4230s> QiongMangHuo:  哦, 看到了, 那真是穆斯林国家..
<ProBook4230s> 主要宗教:  伊斯兰教、佛教、基督教、印度教、道教
<ProBook4230s> 卧槽... 
<ProBook4230s> O0XX: مليسي
<QiongMangHuo> ProBook4230s: 大马身份证上要写宗教信仰, 穆斯林家庭的(不管你信不信)叛教是罪
<ProBook4230s> O0XX: 这是阿拉伯文?
<ProBook4230s> QiongMangHuo: 昂. 赞. 我信党. 
 * QiongMangHuo 我主要是口无遮拦, 怕死
<O0XX> ProBook4230s: 必然，　你光标放上去
<O0XX> ProBook4230s: 然后就变成从右向左了
<ProBook4230s> QiongMangHuo: 看来真是穆斯林国家
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 没事，　伊斯兰国家不用高射炮
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: "被ISIS俘虏的F16飞行员被“炮决”现场画面(转载) "
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 不是高射炮啦
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • chrome 打不开，求助！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470233 64位系统，chromium可以正常使用。。 可是chrome 就是打不开，也能安装成功。点击没反应，终端运行没反应！ tony@SYSTEM:~$ google-chrome-beta 就这样了。不动。。也没错误提示信息。。 chrome 我是用dpkg -i 安装包
<ProBook4230s> O0XX: 今天喝了五瓶苏打水了
<ProBook4230s> O0XX: 值回来了
<O0XX> ProBook4230s: 呵呵呵
<O0XX> ProBook4230s: 对对对
<ericcc> 要学ubuntn手机编程  哪里有资料啊
<Jeffdoon> ubuntu手机?
<ericcc> yep
<Jeffdoon> 这么看好ubuntu手机?
<O0XX> ericcc: http://blog.csdn.net/ubuntutouch
<botK>  ⇪ f: 取标题 403 Forbidden
<ericcc> 发展得不错啊
<Jeffdoon> 那你觉得跟WP比呢
<ProBook4230s> Jeffdoon: 当然是ubuntu手机赞了
<ericcc> @3q
<Jeffdoon> 我不看好
<ProBook4230s> Jeffdoon: 为什么呢? 
<ProBook4230s> Jeffdoon: 信仰呢?
<Jeffdoon> 什么信仰?
<ProBook4230s> Jeffdoon: ubuntu最好  <-
<taozhijiang> 。。。
<O0XX> ProBook4230s: 赞
<taozhijiang> 有啥好的
 * O0XX 吃党国的饭，　砸党国的锅
<Jeffdoon> 公务员才是吃党国的饭,我是靠自己劳动养党国的
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 肥来了
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 腐了?
<O0XX> happyaron: 腐国如何？
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 穷了，行李被托运丢鸟
<happyaron> O0XX: 挺好的，值得去看看
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 会赔的
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 是，正在填单子
<O0XX> ProBook4230s: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6106a4f0gw1es4ze7j8hfj20bq1sr16d.jpg
<O0XX> happyaron: 赔多少？
<happyaron> O0XX: 填了单子以后才开始正式谈钱
<ProBook4230s> happyaron: 5DM3也没了?
<O0XX> ProBook4230s: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6106a4f0gw1es4zed5x17j20c825n4cr.jpg
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6106a4f0gw1es4zeglh1lj20c83937kn.jpg
<ericcc> 麒麟你们用过？
<ProBook4230s> O0XX: http://www.10010.com/static/homepage/subjectpage/21100000125258.html
<botK> ProBook4230s: ⇪ 用联通真宽带 
<ProBook4230s> ericcc: 我家摆着一个麒麟的雕像
<ProBook4230s> O0XX: http://s.10010.com/SearchApp/chseBroadbandList/init
<botK> ProBook4230s: ⇪ 联通ADSL、光纤宽带安装、续费、缴费业务网上办理及宽带套餐资费介绍—中国联通网上营业厅 
<ericcc> 麒麟系统
<ProBook4230s> O0XX: http://bj.189.cn/kd/
<botK> ProBook4230s: ⇪ 取标题: no title 
<Jeffdoon> xxx entered the room
<Jeffdoon> 这个提示能关闭吗?
<wiiw> Jeffdoon: /ignore * joins parts quits
<wiiw> 应该有 /ignore 命令
<Jeffdoon> 哦,我试试
<Jeffdoon> unknown command
<ProBook4230s> Jeffdoon: 啥客户端?
<ProBook4230s> Jeffdoon: http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<botK> ProBook4230s: ⇪ Hide join part messages - XKCD Wiki 
<Jeffdoon> pidgin
<O0XX> ProBook4230s: 一个大新闻：5月18日跟印度无关（当然以后会跟印度有关）。5月18日 Ubuntu MX4 开卖。憋了好久了，终于可以说了~
<O0XX> ProBook4230s: 貌似是先卖国外
<ProBook4230s> O0XX: 赞. 
<O0XX> ProBook4230s: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<jackness> 大家下午好啊
 * ProBook4230s java真心赞!
<nyfair> 靠，firefox一天一更是几个意思
<happyaron> nyfair: 换channel不就完了
<nyfair> happyaron: stable啊
<nyfair> happyaron: 蓉蓉！
<nyfair> happyaron: 我好想你啊
 * O0XX 目睹
<nyfair> happyaron: 快把搜狗移植回windows去
<happyaron> nyfair: 这个搞不定。。。
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 谁说要卖ubuntu版的?
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 魅族的人
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 微薄上
<nyfair> happyaron: 搜狗windows版超级大流氓，广告问题好解决，hook系统api没法解决
<palomino|working> 今天更完界面都变大了大概一倍 nyfair 
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 嗷
<palomino|working> firefox nyfair 
<nyfair> palomino|working: 哈？
<nyfair> palomino|working: 你说firefox的哪个？
<palomino|working> 图标都是又大又糊的
<happyaron> nyfair: 我知，但我目前只能说linux版不会那样
<palomino|working> firefox 38 linux
<nyfair> palomino|working: 是啊
<ProBook4230s> palomino|working: 还没用fx 40?
<nyfair> palomino|working: windows也是
<palomino|working> 今天刚更得38
<nyfair> palomino|working: 不是已经38.0.1了么
<palomino|working> 得改一个设置才能变回来 nyfair 
<nyfair> palomino|working: 所以我说一天一更闹哪样
<palomino|working> 我这儿迟钝,刚38.0
<nyfair> ProBook4230s: 这是esr版
<O0XX> ProBook4230s: http://weibo.com/silenkin 这人的简介我喜欢
<botK> O0XX: ⇪ Sina Visitor System 
<palomino|working> 唉
<Jeffdoon> 谁抓过linux版搜狗拼音的包?
<ProBook4230s> palomino|working: 快用nightly吧. 
<ProBook4230s> palomino|working: 领先三个版本. 
<nyfair> 还好，chrome也是不能忍
<nyfair> chrome最近更新那个新的书签管理简直脑残
<Jeffdoon> 主要是需要连接google服务器
<Jeffdoon> 把那个功能关闭就好了
<ProBook4230s> O0XX: 本人素质低于魅族员工平均素质，爱爆粗口；本人言论与公司无关。爱看看，不看滚。 
<Jeffdoon> 换回传统的
<O0XX> ProBook4230s: 恩
<nyfair> Jeffdoon: 虽然公司翻不了墙，但是我家里的网络没墙
<nyfair> 很久以前世博会留下的小漏洞
<nyfair> 蛤蛤
<Jeffdoon> 应该不是翻墙的问题,就算不翻墙,每次保存书签要连接一个万里以外的服务器也不爽
<wiiw> Jeffdoon: pidgin应该是设置里面找找
<Jeffdoon> 就算不用翻墙
<nyfair> 还行吧
<nyfair> 但是chrome现在真是越用越不爽，firefox换了几天感觉可以了，下周准备把chrome删了
<nyfair> 听说360极速很良心不流氓？
 * QiongMangHuo 抛弃了Evernote和Any.do, 改用Keep
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 奇妙清单　不错
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: keep是哪个？
<wiiw> nyfair: 驱动里面会多个 *360*.sys 文件吧，你看看 c:\windows\system32\drivers\
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 我还想记点简单的memo
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: google keep
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 赞
 * QiongMangHuo 怀念以前的any.do
<nyfair> 不会，这个路径我监控的。除了巨硬自带的和nvidia驱动装上的，只有狗屎的网游加上的两个驱动
<nyfair> wiiw: 其他我一律不允许
<nyfair> wiiw: 另外听说而已，我没装过
<nyfair> wiiw:但是父母的电脑是一定得装360的，不装那每3天就要手动清理各种腾讯XX，搜狐XX，百度XX，金山XX
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 贵度地图打来电话确认公司名称
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 跟他说咱公司是国保
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 涉密单位
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 尼玛这里就有度婊员工，人家来打我怎么办
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 技能get
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: keep我以前装过啊，五颜六色的标签搞得很幼稚的感觉，然后功能不多体积又大。现在怎么样了
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 我记得两三年前打开gmail，旁边会有个小记事本可以随便填东西
<Jeffdoon> 找到了,pidgin有个专门的插件
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 符合我的需求, 纯文本记点小东西而不是专门的笔记, 顺便当todo list
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 是啊，挺好的，后来就没了
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 我说google keep
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 你说的是google task
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 那个task还在
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 我喜欢搞个widget直接贴在windows桌面上
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 后来win8自带那玩意，我就不用了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 心理阴影 : 一个匪徒冲进一家银行,用枪指着出纳员,扔给他一个口袋,说:"给你一分钟把口袋装满,否则,你将成为地理！ " 出纳员虽然处于极度恐慌之中,但仍哑然失笑:"你……你说错了吧?应该是你将成为历史……" 匪徒皱皱眉头,不好意思地说:"从念书的时候开始,我
<^k^>  ─> 就最怕历史……" 
<nyfair> 之前用有道云笔记，刚开始挺好的，然后越来越流氓，尼玛还后台自动下载软件
<nyfair> 怒删
<QiongMangHuo> 怒删有道词典也是因为这个
<Jeffdoon> 我现在适应了linux自带的tomboy/阿帖记事,跨平台同步,非常方便
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 有道词典我在debian上还没跑起来
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 但其实也不需要，用网页更方便
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 我也失败 不过我说的是手机端 =,=
<nyfair> happyaron: 牛牛，大便的iceweasel和原版firefox，除了名字和图标，还有什么不一样
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> nyfair: 原版的库有很多bundle
<happyaron> nyfair: iceweasel能链接系统的都用系统的
<nyfair> happyaron: 什么意思
<happyaron> nyfair: firefox 很多库都是自带的
<happyaron> bundle
<nyfair> happyaron: 那也没多大区别啊
<happyaron> nyfair: 所谓安全更新咯
<happyaron> nyfair: 比如ssl库更新，可以fix iceweasel的bug，不能fix firefox
<nyfair> happyaron: 所以说，除了第三方库，本质就只是换了个图标？
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: iceweasel不带prism
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 不带第三方drm库
<happyaron> nyfair: 嗯嗯，听 QiongMangHuo 说
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 默认gstreamer 1.0而不是0.1
<QiongMangHuo> 等等
<O0XX> nyfair: 嗯嗯，听 QiongMangHuo 说
<happyaron> nyfair: 我是用mozilla binary的，nightly版本
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: firefox也不带第三方drm库，drm lib是你启动firefox后自动下载的
<happyaron> nyfair: 安装在用户目录下，可以自动更新
<happyaron> 非常赞
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: "对于讨厌DRM的用户，Mozilla发布了一个不支持DRM的版本。"
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 可惜gstreamer 01
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 可惜gstreamer 0.1!!!
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 那个不关我事啦，windows版firefox没那玩意
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 无所谓了
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 能用就行
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 没有那么多洁癖
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 0.1在sid上早就broken了, 不能用啊亲
<QiongMangHuo> 0.1-ffmpeg
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 我用的jessie
<O0XX> ProBook4230s: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/005zDY5rjw1es51ngru3sg30b40fkhdq.gif
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: gstreamer那个垃圾0.1和1.0有区别
<botK> O0XX: ⇪ image/gif 
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: yoooo
<O0XX> ProBook4230s: 裸眼３ｄ有木有
<happyaron> nyfair: 填了一些坑，挖了一些新坑
<ProBook4230s> o0
<happyaron> nyfair: 区别还不小
<ProBook4230s> O0XX: 并不觉的啊
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 说起来，chrome放视频为什么也这么卡，我不明白
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 你信仰不足
<Jeffdoon> 没觉得看视频卡啊
<ProBook4230s> nyfair: firefox看视频也卡. 
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 毛，youtube本家，google的主场
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 你, 心不诚
<ProBook4230s> nyfair: 看html5的还好, 看flash的时间长了完全卡死
<nyfair> ProBook4230s: 毛线，我的核弹460用chrome放不动youtube的4k视频
<nyfair> 我们去问问破马叔叔四路泰坦表现怎么样
<ProBook4230s> nyfair: 我这里, html5 1080p流畅, 4k看不了. flash看720p时间长了巨卡
<nyfair> ProBook4230s: windows还是linux?
<ProBook4230s> nyfair: linux啊
<nyfair> ProBook4230s: linux那个flash是g婊员工假冒的
<ProBook4230s> nyfair: 但是事实就是flash不行啊
<ProBook4230s> nyfair: linux下这么差.
<ProBook4230s> nyfair: html5看1080p起码流畅, 足够了
<Jeffdoon> 流畅不流畅应该用优酷
<Jeffdoon> 优酷之类的测试吧
<nyfair> ProBook4230s: 事实是，ie11 html5 >> chrome flash = firefox flash > html5 firefox >> html5 chrome
<ProBook4230s> Jeffdoon: 别闹, youku的html5不是随便就能访问的. 
<ProBook4230s> Jeffdoon: youtube才是随便html5/flash切换. 
<nyfair> ProBook4230s: 换个user-agent就行了，多大事
<ProBook4230s> nyfair: 换ua也不行. 
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 换ua好像也不行
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 可以啊
<ProBook4230s> nyfair: 换ua就行我早就换了
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 换ua就行我早就换了
<ProBook4230s> nyfair: 你说啥ua可以, 我立刻换.
<nyfair> ProBook4230s: iphone访问没问题啊
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 你说啥ua可以, 我立刻换.
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 那不光是ua的原因
<ProBook4230s> nyfair: iphone是iphone, 但是并不是换成iphone ua就行了
<nyfair> ProBook4230s: 问题是flash比html5表现好，我换html5有毛病啊
<Jeffdoon> 我不是说html5,我是说测试视频播放是否流畅应该用优酷之类的啊,youtube还有个网络因素啊
<ProBook4230s> Jeffdoon: 我这里缓冲比看的还快
<ProBook4230s> Jeffdoon: 缓冲比看的快多了
<nyfair> 租房租房，世博园旁精装修，天朝ip，全网无墙，全国只此一家！
<archl>  nyfair 。。。
<ProBook4230s> nyfair: 过去了跟你一起住?
<archl> nyfair, 壕！
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 牛牛, 包养我!
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 你看我眼光多好，12年前买的房子，就预想到gfw的事了
<archl> QiongMangHuo, 让他包养一个姑娘，那姑娘包养你
<Jeffdoon> 自贸区没墙?
<nyfair> Jeffdoon: 有墙
<nyfair> Jeffdoon: 世博会基建没墙
<archl> nyfair, 。。。果然是壕，十二年前就买了
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 土壕不要刺激我了......
<Jeffdoon> 哦跟世博会有关系啊
<QiongMangHuo> archl: 他的话, 我不嫌弃性别
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 但是玩舰娘还是要代理啊，求日本ip
<archl> QiongMangHuo, 没关系，你多了一个也可以牙
<nyfair> Jeffdoon: 世博会那个时候，当时里面造的网络都没墙啊
<QiongMangHuo> archl: 这倒是
<Jeffdoon> 那牛逼
<Jeffdoon> 对了,世博会那些永久场馆现在干嘛用,一直开放吗?
<archl> nyfair, 难道墙是个具体设备，需要部署？
<nyfair> Jeffdoon: 中国馆还有那个中华艺术宫一直开着，沙特馆成了月亮船，还有那个法国德国意大利馆那个地方成了个游乐场，然后奔驰中心比较大，剩下的都成了没人处理的建筑垃圾，堆到现在都没人管
<nyfair> 浦西的我不知道了
<archl> nyfair, 什么时候成为任天堂乐园？
<nyfair> 艺术宫上面那个图书馆，麻蛋都是些伤风败俗的人体艺术，我一定要去投诉！
<nyfair> archl: 你来投资
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 其实我不明白啊，ffmpeg直接放4k也不卡啊，为什么chrome调用放4k卡成翔？
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 看视频前梳洗沐浴焚香更衣
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 滚
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 你看你, 心不诚!
<ProBook4230s> nyfair: 你的fx播放4k卡吗?
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • [求助]ubuntu 14.04samba服务器配置问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470235 在ubuntu14.04上参考网上资料配置了samba服务器，在本机从【文件】【连接到服务器】服务器地址处输入 smb://192.168.1.114 可以打开服务器 从局域网其他机器（包括windows）也能发现它 问题是： 从
<^k^>  ─> 网上邻居、甚至在本机的【浏览网络】中始终找不到服务器 哪位知道解决办法清赐教。 …
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • ubuntu15.04能安装amd官方显卡驱动吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470237 看是对应ubuntu14.04版的，不知道15.04能不能用？请老鸟指教，谢谢 zz: netzhang79 — 2015-05-15 18:38
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • 丰富Ubuntu 15.04安装v0.1 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469404 丰富Ubuntu 15.04安装v0.1 Ubuntu 15.04基本系统已经达到无须修饰的地步——足够好了，当然对于新手， 了解更多的资讯有益无害————因为它真的值得拥有！ 个人认为，基本系统满足娱乐，安装MATE有助于工作。
<^k^>  ─> 本文是一份参考阅读文本（见附件），也可以直接可以在“如意软件”下运行安装。 至 h …
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 15.10 • 升级到15.10 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470238 升级到15.10 ,一切都很正常。 zz: luanqh — 2015-05-15 20:41
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • ubuntu15.04 无法识别外置usb光驱 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470239 ubuntu15.04 无法识别外置usb光驱 XXX@XXXX:/dev$ cd /dev/ block/ cpu/ hugepages/ mqueue/ snd/ vfio/ bsg/ disk/ .initramfs/ net/ usb/ bus/ dri/ input/ pts/ v4l/ char/ fd/ mapper/ shm/ vboxusb/ 没看到有cdrom？ 求解？ zz: showsow — 2015-05-1
<^k^>  ─> 5 21:11
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • Ubuntu下安装jdk配置环境变量无效 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470240 RT 在oracle官网下载jdk，解压到本地后把java环境变量加入/etc/profile 重启系统，仍然无法找到java 如下所示： QQ截图20150515204957.png 求助 zz: Chanhoo — 2015-05-15 21:21
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • Ubuntu下安装jdk配置环境变量无效(已解决) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470240 RT 在oracle官网下载jdk，解压到本地后把java环境变量加入/etc/profile 重启系统，仍然无法找到java 如下所示： QQ截图20150515204957.png 求助 zz: Chanhoo — 2015-05-15 21:21
<jackness1> 大家早上好啊
#ubuntu-cn 2015-05-16
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 菜鸟请教：安装配置ftp后，有时能连接上，有时不能连接。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470242 在ubuntu server上安装配置好ftp后，有时能连接上，使用一切正常。但是断开后就可能连接不上了。有时开机后连接不上，过一会又连接上了。在本机执行ftp 127.0.0.1,也会
<^k^>  ─> 出现上述情况。 ssh始终能够正常连接。ftp配置如下，请高手指导： listen=YES anonymous_enabl …
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • wiki用不了，一直显示设备未就绪 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470243 不能连wifi。14.04自从一次升级之后就这样了，后来我一直用有线网。也试过wicd，没有用。昨天尝试用do-release-upgrade升级发行版到14.10.完成之后wifi还是设备未就绪 zz: guodongxiaren — 2015-
<^k^>  ─> 05-16 8:13
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 这是通讯数据被劫持么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470244 系统：ubuntu12.04 防火墙：ufw ISP：电信宽带 电脑：一台 Mozilla Firefxo 输入： http: //forum.ubutnu.org.cn 浏览器，页面显示：图1 Mozilla Firefxo 输入： https: //forum.ubutnu.org.cn 浏览器，页面显示：图2 用http://，与
<archl> One of oddest thing is coming: Android on your PC running from USB drive.
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 这些驱动都什么意思，该选择那个？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470245 如图，关于显卡驱动，有这么多，那么请问，我应该选择那个呢？他们都什么意思？官方和开源？ 谢谢 20150516020306.jpg zz: li_li2008 — 2015-05-16 10:15
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • ubuntu 12.04 LTS ，有获取用户权限漏洞么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470246 这个版本，有哪些漏洞，可以获取用户权限？ zz: DnsUB — 2015-05-16 11:02
<sugar> i
<sugar> help
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/13096.html 我在等你回电话 : 上联:风在刮,雨在下,我在等你回电话；下联:为你生,为你死,为你守候一辈子！横批:发错人了。
<nyfair> ahaha
<nyfair> nya
<nyfair> prpr
<sugar> ?
<nyfair> testing
<roylez> nyfair: 腐女别闹
<nyfair> 我问个问题哈
<nyfair> 蓉蓉那个sogou linux有没有自定义短语
<sugar> exit
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 14.04升14.10遇到的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470249 利用图形界面，他表示 系统已是最新。 开机的时候会提示升级到14.10，现在已有14.04。但是点了确定之后就不见了。 终端输sudo do-release-upgrade等执行完了也什么事都不会发生QAQQ 试过进tty2 sudo stop lightdm su
<^k^>  ─> do apt-get update sudo apt-get upgrade sudo apt-get dist-upgrade sudo apt-get install update-manager-core sudo do-rel …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 这个字一夜就长成这么大啦！ : 有一个读书人教儿子认"一"字,不一会儿,那男孩就记住了。第二天,那人擦桌子时,随手用抹布在桌面上画了一横,想考一考儿子还认不认识"一"字,那男孩一点也认不出来。父亲说:"这就是昨天教你的'一'字呵！ "男孩睁大眼睛,吃惊地说:"
<^k^>  ─> 只隔了一夜,'一'字就长成这么大啦！ "
<yloves> 冷笑话。。。
<roylez> happyaron: magnet:?xt=urn:btih:C11A0087DBE751662E7BFB22A5E4F6E150B2D445&dn=prison+architect+alpha+24c+mac+viruz&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Fcoppersurfer.tk%3A6969%2Fannounce&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Fopen.demonii.com%3A1337
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 远见 : 女友羞答答地对男友说:"班尼,婚后我可以分担你的烦恼和忧虑,还可以减轻你的工作负担。""亲爱的,放心吧．我并没有任何烦恼、忧虑和负担。""那你是说不肯跟我结婚了?""这是什么意思?""因为婚后,这一切你都会有的。"
<yloves> 冷笑话。。。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 以防万一 : 阿凡提已经很老了。一天,他全身裹上近似于裹尸布的白布在街上走。 "阿凡提,您这是干什么?"有人叫住他问:"难道您家有人去世吗?" "差不多,"阿凡提有气无力地说:"我们谁都会有这一天,我随时都有可能接到死神的通知,早一点准备好以防万一。"
<ssssaaa> roylez: .
<ssssaaa> roylez: .
<ssssaaa> roylez: .
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M06/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2sSeISCC_AADtfyFCGA8AALrVAPQNG0AAO2X362.jpg 这尼玛的是稻草人啊,霸气外露了有木有
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu15.04蓝牙传输问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470250 可以浏览手机文件，但复制到笔记本电脑时出现如图错误。这个问题从Ubuntu12.10以后至今，硬件为华硕超级本。有谁发现同类问题及有解决方法吗？ zz: Jacky286 — 2015-05-16 21:20
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<JQK> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2276862
<botK>  ⇪ f: Should upgrading be discouraged?
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
#ubuntu-cn 2015-05-17
<^k^> 新 Kubuntu • 能将kde下设置gnome应用程序为中文？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470253 装的kubuntu，14.04。 locale，系统和kde的都是中文。 gnome的中文包也安装了。 language-pack-gnome-zh-hans is already the newest version. zz: liyulongmen — 2015-05-17 8:47
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<lowy> 有人在吗 问个问题
<lowy> W: 无法下载 http://mirrors.aliyun.com/debian-backports/dists/jessie-backports/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 115.28.122.210 80]
<lowy> W: 无法下载 http://mirrors.aliyun.com/debian-backports/dists/jessie-backports/contrib/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 115.28.122.210 80]
<lowy> W: 无法下载 http://mirrors.aliyun.com/debian-backports/dists/jessie-backports/non-free/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 115.28.122.210 80]
<botK>  ⇪ f: 取标题 404 Not Found
<botK>  ⇪ t: 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound for http://mirrors.aliyun.com/debian-backports/dists/jessie-backports/main/binary-i386/Packages -- unhandled response
<botK>  ⇪ f: 取标题 404 Not Found
<botK>  ⇪ t: 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound for http://mirrors.aliyun.com/debian-backports/dists/jessie-backports/contrib/binary-i386/Packages -- unhandled response
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 喝药以后 : 妈妈:"你为什么一个劲的翻跟头?" 儿子:"我刚喝完药。我喝药之前忘了把瓶摇匀,我现在正在摇它。"
<lowy> 这个404怎么整啊 求解
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 什么都比不上别人 : 一对情侣吵架。 女:"你每一样东西都比不上任何人！ " 男:"对,尤其是女朋友！ "
<Guest33572> exitei
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 怎么长大的 : "妈妈,我是怎么长大的呀??"乐乐看着自己小时候的照片好奇地问。  妈妈一听,教育的机会来了,就说:"你是妈妈一把屎一把尿喂大的。" 乐乐一听就哭了:"你怎么给我吃这个呀?呜！ "
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • 今天魅族开售ubuntu手机了，不过就200台。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470257 1.png今天中午12点，魅族官网开售ub手机，试着抢了下，没抢到。。。。 http://bbs.meizu.cn/thread-5606940-1-1.html zz: cyf0427 — 2015-05-17 14:51
<yanlf666> 下午好
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<yanlf666> sdcc开发单片机  bit怎么声明变量
<yanlf666> 如：bit backup = 1 ; 报错
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 魅族MX4 Ubuntu手机，今天开卖！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470258 魅族MX4 Ubuntu手机，今天开卖！ http://www.meizu.com/products/ubuntu.html <b
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M0B/00/08/Cg-4WFI2snCIdgtHAAEY3M8g3_kAALrLwLMixUAARj0583.jpg 简体字下,到底丢了什么?
<jackness> 大家还好吗？
<jackness> 我的论坛，http://www.nuaavpn.com/ 欢迎大家来灌水！
<botK> jackness: ⇪ 論壇 - Powered by Discuz! 
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 15.10 • 我实在受不了这flash plugins了！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=470260 os版本为1504，安装了3个浏览器，firefox chrome opera，firefox默认安装后爱奇艺等视频可以加载adobe flash插件，另外两个复制了flashplugins.so插件到个子相应的flush plugins目录，重启后依然无法加载。 firefox
<^k^>  ─> 看个视频视频卡的要死，老假死，各种方法都试了，大牛们给点意见吧，谢谢！ zz: dba_xyx …
<jackness> 最近大家都忙什么技术啊？
<gfxmode> qtcloud有人用么？ https://console.qtcloudservices.com/login
<botK>  ⇪ f: Qt Cloud Services
<jackness> gfxmode: 这是个什么东东啊
<stardiviner> 没人阿
<jackness> 大家晚上好啊！
<stardiviner> hi, good morning
<jackness> good morning
#ubuntu-cn 2016-05-16
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • ubuntu16.04更新错误  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478189 W: http://archive.ubuntukylin.com:10006/ub ... elease.gpg : 密钥 6CE35A4EBAB676094476BE7CD259B7555E1D3C58 生成的数字签名使用了弱安全性摘要算法(SHA1) E: 无法下载 http://archive.ubuntukylin.com:10006/ub ... slation-en 404 Not Found E: 部分索
<^k^>  ─> 引文件下载失败。如果忽略它们，那将转而使用旧的索引文件。 zz: leinianbin — 2016-05-16 6: …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.10 • 16.04怎么设置才能默认进入字符界面？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478191 电脑平时用字符界面，偶尔到机房才用一下图形界面，现在搜到的方法都不能修改成功，总是还会进入GUI，麻烦高手给个步骤，谢谢。 zz: JarodLee — 2016-05-16 9:21
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.10 • 16.04怎么设置才能默认进入字符界面？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478193 电脑平时用字符界面，偶尔到机房才用一下图形界面，现在搜到的方法都不能修改成功，总是还会进入GUI，麻烦高手给个步骤，谢谢。 root@A8u16:~# vi /etc/default/grub root@A8u16:~# update-grub Gener
<^k^>  ─> ating grub configuration file ... Warning: Setting GRUB_TIMEOUT to a non-zero value when GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT is set i …
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • ubuntu14.04升级以后经常死机什么解决？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478194 报错如下： 配置是： cpu:Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU X5650 @ 2.67GHz*12核心24线程 显卡：Matrox Electronics Systems Ltd. MGA G200eW WPCM450 内存：16G*2 硬盘：120G+7*2T 系统：Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS zz: yhm2046 — 2016-05-16
<^k^>  ─> 9:38
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 未解决：怎样用GPG数字签名验证文件？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478195 https://mirror.aarnet.edu.au/pub/xubunt ... 4/release/ 我想使用GPG验证这个xubuntu镜像的数字签名， 可是不知道这个公钥在那，官网找了下，没找到。我是刚学着用GPG的。通过网络，自己已经
<^k^>  ─> 把自己的公钥上传到公钥公共服务器了，可以搜到。但教程中的签名验证，中说是要导入 …
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • 多语言字体顺序问题请教  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478197 我配置了字体文件，想现实当浏览日文网页的时候使用日文的字体，当我浏览的是中文或是其它语言网站时就用使用中文和其实语言的正字写法字体显示。保持sans的最高优先级字体为noto
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubuntu16.04怎样才能编辑virtualbox共享文件夹中的文件或者具有写权限  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478198 宿主机：win7 客户机：ubuntu16.04 虚拟机：virtualbox5.0.20 现在能够共享文件。问题是：ubuntu下不能编辑共享文件，求大虾们指点 zz: 先森等等我 — 2016-05-1
<^k^>  ─> 6 10:23
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 如何自动安装12.04之后的版本  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478201 请教12.04之后好像ubuntu官方不再提供alternater的镜像，大家是如何自动安装ubuntu系统的。 谢谢啦 zz: toby1604 — 2016-05-16 11:07
<^k^> 新  桌面特效 • ubuntu 16.04打开软件需要将近一分钟，这个是什么鬼？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478202 开机打开软件需要一分钟，如何才能变快？机器比较老了，是T4200，1G内存 zz: harves — 2016-05-16 11:10
<onlylove> 果然HR多智障
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 拜首席
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove: 早
 * IsoaSFlus 苣苣们早
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 你组空闲的那职位有人了？
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove: 没有，有个坑还没招到人
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 哦，那你们继续，反正我在贵司是no longer under consider了
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove: why?
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 你司的网站写的哦，被拒那么多次，我玻璃心了
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove: ...
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 看，jd上写的，我都满足，然后面试的时候问的问题和jd没半毛钱关系
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 一个连JD都写不好的公司
<harajuku> ooOO_OOoo: yooooo
<harajuku> ooOO_OOoo: 还在RH?
<onlylove> harajuku: 有去哪里了
<onlylove> harajuku: 最近有去湾湾的机会不
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove: 唉，谁知道面试他们是怎么免得。
<harajuku> onlylove: 咩...
<ooOO_OOoo> harajuku: 恩
<ooOO_OOoo> harajuku: 有好的坑没
<yuning> 门
<harajuku> yuning: 门?
<ooOO_OOoo> harajuku: 忘了膜拜Adam大牛了！
<yuning> harajuku, testing the bug in noto font
<harajuku> ooOO_OOoo: 我们freeze了, 在招的只有一个职位, 招一个NLP的搞学术的
<ooOO_OOoo> ^k^: 膜拜Adam牛牛
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 些个bot自动膜
<harajuku> yuning: 我也在用noto 思密达
<ooOO_OOoo> harajuku: 好吧。。
<harajuku> huntxu: 什么app
<harajuku> huntxu: 支付宝?
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • libm.a和libm.so怎么装？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478203 如题，机子里没有libm.a和libm.so，执行whereis libm.a whereis libm.so找不到对应的库，math.h是有的，/usr/include/math.h。libm应该装哪个库？新立得里不知是哪个？谢谢 zz: shawrain — 2016-05-16 12:46
<huntxu> harajuku: bingo
<^k^> hceasy: 拜哭熊
<harajuku> huntxu: momo
<^k^> 新  Xubuntu & Lubuntu • lubuntu没有了窗口 最大化 最小化 关闭 窗口  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478204 动了主目录下的文件就这样了 zz: tor — 2016-05-16 14:14
<huntxu> harajuku: 用上iphone了
<huntxu> harajuku: 才敢装支付宝
<harajuku> huntxu: 没那么夸张吧
<huntxu> harajuku: 至少乖得跟狗一样...
<huntxu> harajuku: android机器好像6以上权限也ok，只是我的机器太旧升不了
<harajuku> huntxu: Android必须用6以后, 因为之前连指纹API都不通用, app的指纹兼容性很差...
 * harajuku afk
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: cherrot 家的猫都狠萌啊
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 你领来了哪只
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: cherrot 还在保幼
<MangHuoEr> 额
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 现在太小, 不适合新手养
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: cherrot 买房了？
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 不知道啊
<nyfair> 热烈庆祝文化大革命50周年！
<harajuku> ... ...
<nyfair> 斯大林、赫鲁晓夫和勃列日涅夫乘坐火车出门。开着开着，火车突然停了。
<nyfair> 斯大林把头伸出车窗外，怒吼道：“枪毙火车司机！”可是车还是没有动。
<nyfair> 接着赫鲁晓夫说：“给火车司机恢复名誉！”车仍然没有动。
<nyfair> 勃列日涅夫说：“同志们，不如拉上窗帘，坐在座位上自己摇动身体，做出列车还在前进
<nyfair> 的样子……”
<nyfair> 最后，戈尔巴乔夫沉思道：“把火车拆了，到有铁轨的地方再拼装起来。”
<Weixiao> 请问，有没有关于分布式的频道啊
<nyfair> 加qq群
<Weixiao> 哪个群？
<onlylove> nyfair: 牛牛，win7对locale咋处理的啊，比xp好多了，xp上乱码的，到win7上一切正常
<nyfair> onlylove: 没处理吧，看程序本身
<onlylove> nyfair: a岛在直播重建raid
<nyfair> 不好玩啊
<^k^> 新  桌面特效 • 求助：Ubuntu+vnc+beyond compare  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478205 在服务器上配置了VNC，安装beyond compare后发现软件在服务器上看是正常的，用vnc看则灰屏，相应的位置应该是能点进去，感觉上是因为vnc在启动的时候缺少了某种图像的支持，请问有人知道吗？下面
<^k^>  ─> 是我的xstartup中的配置 Code: #!/bin/sh # Uncomment the following two lines for normal desktop: # unset SESSION …
<^k^> 新  影音多媒体 • Feeluown - 国产 Linux 音乐播放器（支持 网易云音乐）  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478206 Feeluown 是一款针对 *nix 系统设计的音乐播放器。 它使用 Python3 + Pyqt5 编写，具有便捷的插件系统。 项目地址： https://github.com/cosven/FeelUOwn 目前，它自带 网易云音乐插件 ，
<onlylove> 日常找大象ID
<onlylove> 嘛，发现了……
<MangHuoEr> onlylove: 哪个
<onlylove> MangHuoEr: M570`
<MangHuoEr> onlylove: 厉害
<onlylove> MangHuoEr: 大部分ID是固定的，新ID挨个看一下就好
<M570`> onlylove: 乖
 * M570` 感觉被人盯上了. 
<^k^> 新  编译或打包 • 1604编译wesnoth出错  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478207 在wesnoth目录下直接：scons，有如下错误提示： Package sdl was not found in the pkg-config search path. Perhaps you should add the directory containing `sdl.pc' to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable No package 'sdl' found /bin/sh: 1: sdl-config: no
<^k^>  ─> t found Checking for Simple DirectMedia Layer library version >= 1.2.7... no Base prerequisites are not met. Client p …
<huntxu> M570`: 新id你好
<M570`> huntxu: 用了很多次了啊
<huntxu> M570`: 我没见过，就是新的
<M570`> huntxu: 好好好
<lipingsheng> 人呢？
<lipingsheng> ？
<^k^> 新  C/C++/Java • 请教大侠  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478209 安装软件，gcc编译时，提示 undefined reference to `__exp_finite'和undefined reference to `__log_finite'。头文件已经有math.h，编译时也有-lm,但还是错误。执行whereis libm.so,未找到libm.so。在/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnus/下有libm.so.6。是什么原因
<^k^>  ─> ？怎么解决 谢谢了 zz: shawrain — 2016-05-16 17:13
<dchxcrow_> ???
<dchxcrow_> no one ?
<dchxcrow_> any joke?
<dchxcrow_> ^k^: joke?
<apper> -_-
<annmed> 大家推荐优秀的im客户端！
<annmed> 大家唠唠撒
<annmed> 不唠就睡觉啦
<annmed> 睡吧
#ubuntu-cn 2016-05-17
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • xorg错误，X window无法启动  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478210 启动后无法进入X WINDOW zz: leinianbin — 2016-05-16 23:13
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 主文件夹bug?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478212 ubuntu14.04.4 这个版本的主文件夹有些bug。 如果，打开了主文件夹。再打开其它（如：浏览器）。 现在，又重新点击主文件夹，想重新回到主文件夹。 但是，它会打开一个新的文件夹。 变成打开了两个主文件
<^k^>  ─> 夹了！ zz: ubuntu-bug — 2016-05-17 8:40
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • ubuntu16.04安装drcom  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478214 Screenshot_2016-05-17-08-00-51-828_百度贴吧.png在ubuntu16.04的环境下安装drcom数遍不成功，下边附图。求帮助。编译环境安装成功，但在make是出现error,sudo drcom时出现以下提示Screenshot_2016-05-17-08-00-51-828_百度贴吧.png z
<^k^>  ─> z: 干掉兔子 — 2016-05-17 8:58
<cece> ^k^: hi
<MangHuoEr> test
<ubrl> MangHuoEr:点点点.  10:21
<kingbo> hi
<ubrl> kingbo:点点点.  10:53
<kingbo> 夜猫猫们，该起床了 >_<
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 修改过主目录名后VirtualBox出错了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478215 我想我应该是遇到了一个并不算大的问题，可是前面的一两个小时里我实在是没在网上找到答案，只好来此发帖求助了。 问题的出现是我修改了主文件夹的名字，将/home/wenjun/改成了/
<AliveGh0st> 有人不
<ubrl> AliveGh0st:点点点.  11:09
<AliveGh0st> Ubuntu的profile文件被我改坏了
<AliveGh0st> 怎么弄
<AliveGh0st> 启动之后就一大堆错误信息。。
<AliveGh0st> 怎么隐藏自己ip...
<AliveGh0st> ..
<AliveGh0st> ..
<kingbo>   隐藏IP?限制ping？代理上网？
<kingbo>  我用gentoo,profile文件有一个，是基本的用户环境配置，profile.env才是环境变量设置
<feiyin> 早上好
<nyfair> bowenpress.com/news/bowen_89650.html?variant=zh-hans
<nyfair> ccav怎么不播这新闻
<nyfair> http://digi.163.com/16/0516/14/BN6ORBF800162OUT.html
<ubrl> nyfair: ⇪ 799元 TFBoys手机TFphone真机图赏_网易数码
<nyfair> TFBoys版R9的售价为2799元，5月21日下午2点半在全国30家线下零售店限量发售
<nyfair> 雷布斯哭晕在厕所
<happyaron> nyfair: 掏粪手机？
<nyfair> happyaron: 买不买？
<happyaron> nyfair: 买不起233
<nyfair> happyaron: 比某个看视频性能烂到飞起的街机品牌便宜很多啊
<happyaron> nyfair: 我在用街机
<happyaron> nyfair: 所以买不起别的手机了
<nyfair> happyaron: 鶸，我街机都退了半年了
<nyfair> happyaron: 看个1080p都有色斑
<happyaron> 我的没有
<happyaron> nyfair: 看来真正的鶸是你啊
<nyfair> happyaron: 呵呵
<nyfair> happyaron: 你不是mp3和无损都听不出区别么
<nyfair> 水果渲染器烂都是业界共识，掩耳盗铃就没问题了？
<happyaron> nyfair: 好啊
<happyaron> nyfair: 只要你不喜欢的都是业内共识呗
<nyfair> happyaron: 我不喜欢的我会说垃圾
<nyfair> happyaron: 用的芯片摆在那里，你系统优化再好也没辙，还需要睁眼说瞎话么？
<feiyin> 干活吧，别就想着装逼
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 无法升级软件  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478216 第一步：sudo apt-get update 第二步：sudo apt-get dist-upgrade 结果弹出以下： root@test:~# apt-get dist-upgrade Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree Reading state information... Done Calculating upgrade... Done 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed
<^k^>  ─> , 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded. 1 not fully installed or removed. After this operation, 0 B of additional disk spac …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 无法升级软件  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478218 第一步：sudo apt-get update 第二步：sudo apt-get dist-upgrade 结果弹出以下： root@test:~# apt-get dist-upgrade Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree Reading state information... Done Calculating upgrade... Done 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed
<^k^>  ─> , 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded. 1 not fully installed or removed. After this operation, 0 B of additional disk spac …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 无法升级软件  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478219 第一步：sudo apt-get update 第二步：sudo apt-get dist-upgrade 结果弹出以下： root@test:~# apt-get dist-upgrade Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree Reading state information... Done Calculating upgrade... Done 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed
<^k^>  ─> , 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded. 1 not fully installed or removed. After this operation, 0 B of additional disk spac …
<MangHuoEr> test
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 一条命令自动保存亮度 至少我这里有效  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478221 sudo tee /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness <<< 5 最后的数字代表亮度，用了每次登陆就自动到这个亮度了 还有谁能告诉我HP预装的UBUNTU怎样装nvidia专有驱动，正常方法装不工作 而且好
 * leon` jumps
<leon`> hello
<leon`> any body here ?
<leon`> what is irc ???
<leon`> leave
<darklighting> yeah
<darklighting> no one still
<darklighting> 沒人
<feiyin> ..
<harajuku> 有人
<darklighting> great
<darklighting> !!!
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: nnnd whois了一圈也没看到哪个是小朋友
<darklighting> 什麼弱弱的問一下,小朋友指什麼?
<harajuku> 一个人
<darklighting> oh
<darklighting> 深刻
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 从14.04更新到16.04 apt-get upgrade无法运行  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478222 test@test:~$ sudo apt-get upgrade Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree Reading state information... Done Calculating upgrade... Done The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required: f
<^k^>  ─> citx-libs-gclient libgif4 libgnome-desktop-2-17 libmono-web4.0-cil linux-headers-3.13.0-32 linux-headers-3.13.0-32-ge …
<^k^> WhatsGoingOn: 拜经常改name的壕~
<WhatsGoingOn> ^k^: 乖
<WhatsGoingOn> wangli: 拜王老板
<WhatsGoingOn> wangli: 首席呢?
<^k^> WhatsGoingOn: ok wangli => 拜王老板
<WhatsGoingOn> WhatsGoingOn: 拜穷鬼屌丝
<WhatsGoingOn> 拜-
<^k^> WhatsGoingOn: ok WhatsGoingOn => 拜穷鬼屌丝
<WhatsGoingOn> ^k^: 赞!
<wangli> WhatsGoingOn, what's up
<WhatsGoingOn> wangli: 我找首席借钱啊
<wangli> WhatsGoingOn, 赞
<wangli> ^k^, 这是什么功能
<wangli> WhatsGoingOn, 拜ubuntu第一壕
<^k^> wangli: ok WhatsGoingOn => 拜ubuntu第一壕
<WhatsGoingOn> WhatsGoingOn: 拜穷鬼屌丝
<^k^> WhatsGoingOn: ok WhatsGoingOn => 拜穷鬼屌丝
<wangli> 明显应该把首字给剪掉
<wangli> 这是谁写的机器人，这么水
<wangli> WhatsGoingOn, ……
<WhatsGoingOn> wangli: 你退出登陆, 就自动拜你了啊
<wangli> wo kao
<wangli> 太可怕了
<WhatsGoingOn> wangli: 以后每次登陆, 小k都会拜你
<wangli> WhatsGoingOn, 太可怕了
<wangli> WhatsGoingOn, 谁做的东西，正常思路写不出来这么大气的产品
<wangli> WhatsGoingOn, 拜ubuntu首席大气架构师
<^k^> wangli: ok WhatsGoingOn => 拜ubuntu首席大气架构师
<harajuku> ... ...
<WhatsGoingOn> WhatsGoingOn: 拜穷鬼屌丝
<^k^> WhatsGoingOn: ok WhatsGoingOn => 拜穷鬼屌丝
<WhatsGoingOn> harajuku: 拜牛蛋
<WhatsGoingOn> 卧槽
<^k^> WhatsGoingOn: ok harajuku => 拜牛蛋
<WhatsGoingOn> ^k^: 乖
<harajuku> 拜-
<WhatsGoingOn> harajuku: 不要-嘛
<WhatsGoingOn> harajuku: 多大气的名字
<WhatsGoingOn> harajuku: 一听就腻害
<harajuku> WhatsGoingOn: 拜犇蛋
<^k^> harajuku: ok WhatsGoingOn => 拜犇蛋
<WhatsGoingOn> harajuku: 我又不是蛋
<WhatsGoingOn> WhatsGoingOn: 拜穷鬼屌丝
<^k^> WhatsGoingOn: ok WhatsGoingOn => 拜穷鬼屌丝
<WhatsGoingOn> harajuku: 对了, 有事找你
<WhatsGoingOn> harajuku: 一会儿跟你私聊
<harajuku> WhatsGoingOn: 港
<WhatsGoingOn> harajuku: 一会儿, 我先ping个呆湾人去
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 安装问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478223 之前还能安装 ，可是今天吧另一个版本删了 重新安装 报错了 安装 ubuntu 16.04 server 版 这个不能复制 只能截图了 zz: jnh326zdsd — 2016-05-17 16:47
<WhatsGoingOn> yuning: http://www.javaworld.com/article/2971152/core-java/what-repl-means-for-java.html
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<harajuku> Java 9 ......
<maryjaneinchain> ⑨
<nyfair> ccav这坑爹网站经常点原文链接之后发现跟他说的完全不是一回事
<nyfair> 这不就是个看的人少的养猪场么
<IsoaSFlus> 最近一直听萌豚歌,没救了
<nyfair> ギリギリ？
<IsoaSFlus> 不是
<IsoaSFlus> 创了个网易云音乐的号专门听萌豚歌2333
<IsoaSFlus> 不敢在虾米上听,怕影响我那号的画风23333
<IsoaSFlus> 屁眼通红学起来快不快呀
<IsoaSFlus> 想学学写点小玩具
<IsoaSFlus> 为什么PIP把软件安装到了~/.local/bin下?
<IsoaSFlus> 这个路径不在PATH里面额...
<nyfair> 为什么用python啊
<nyfair> 虽然我写脚本也会用python ruby js lua，但玩具我肯定不会去用啊
<IsoaSFlus> nyfair,那用什么
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • fcitx在某些程序下不能切换或切换后不能输入中文的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478224 如题 现在发现在sky for ubuntu(就是linux用的lync) 可以切换到搜狗输入法 但是打字不能打汉字. 在sublime 和 secureCRT下均不能切换至中文输入法..有遇到过这个问题
<^k^>  ─> 的同学吗? 有什么解决方法...网上搜了一下 尝试了一些方法都没有用. zz: 喵星人Nginx — 2 …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 在 VirtualboxGuest 安裝 UbuntuKylinEnhanced16.04 完成後 重啟 遇見花屏  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478225 在 Virtualbox Guest 安裝 Ubuntu Kylin Enhanced 16.04 完成後 重啟 遇見花屏 暫時解決方案 1. 安裝 Ubuntu Kylin Enhanced 16.04 完成後 重啟 遇見花屏 2. 重新啟動 Ubuntu Kylin En
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 在 VirtualboxGuest 安裝 UbuntuKylinEnhanced16.04 完成後 重啟 遇見花屏  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478227 在 Virtualbox Guest 安裝 Ubuntu Kylin Enhanced 16.04 完成後 重啟 遇見花屏 暫時解決方案 1. 安裝 Ubuntu Kylin Enhanced 16.04 完成後 重啟 遇見花屏 2. 重新啟動 Ubuntu Kylin En
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 在 VirtualboxGuest 安裝 UbuntuKylinEnhanced16.04 完成後 重啟 遇見花屏  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478229 在 Virtualbox Guest 安裝 Ubuntu Kylin Enhanced 16.04 完成後 重啟 遇見花屏 暫時解決方案 1. 安裝 Ubuntu Kylin Enhanced 16.04 完成後 重啟 遇見花屏 2. 重新啟動 Ubuntu Kylin En
<lifeai> .
<lifeai> 弱弱的问一下，怎么给二进制文件打补丁呢
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 运行16.04的笔记本哪种cpu频率控制最适合  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478230 我是新手一个，换用linux后明显感觉电脑待机时温度偏高，看看网页温度都上47摄氏度（原来用win7时只有30多度，不播放视频）。 然后我就查社区资料，看到一个标注了已解决
<NWMonster> lifeai: 直接改二进制文件
<lifeai> NWMonster: 用什么工具改呢
<NWMonster> lifeai: 选择很多，IDA,010editor,radare,hiew等等
<lifeai> NWMonster: 哦
<^k^> 新  Wine及其分支 • wine 出现 OLE error 800040001  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478231 wine 曙光格斗天书 应该安装什么DLL zz: tor — 2016-05-17 22:14
<AliveGh0st> 怎么都没有人说话。
<AliveGh0st> 。。
<tedlz123> 话说Ubuntu 16.04已经启用systemd了，原来的sysv init要不要删除呢？
<linfei> 看不到中文
<linfei> 我在用xchat
#ubuntu-cn 2016-05-18
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 佳能Canon iR2422 UFRII LT打印驱动如何安装  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478232 佳能Canon iR2422 UFRII LT打印机通过设置网络打印，其他WINDOWS系统的都可通过其打印了。我的Ubuntu12.04的系统无法安装（不知道怎么安装）。哪个大大知道啊！去网上找驱动都是windows的
<^k^>  ─> 驱动。 选区_002.png zz: hai1212 — 2016-05-18 8:26
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 关于14.04版本软重启卡LOGO界面  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478233 如题，最近一直遇到一个很棘手的问题。安装的是14.04版本，系统运行一段时间就会软重启，软重启就会卡在Ubuntu界面，也就是LOGO界面。 搞不懂哪里出了问题.....有没有大神帮忙分析下可能是
<^k^>  ─> 哪里的问题。 断电重启或者点关机都正常，就是点软重启会出现这种问题。 zz: Deepvalleys …
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 关于14.04版本软重启卡LOGO界面  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478234 如题，最近一直遇到一个很棘手的问题。安装的是14.04版本，系统运行一段时间就会软重启，软重启就会卡在Ubuntu界面，也就是LOGO界面。 搞不懂哪里出了问题.....有没有大神帮忙分析下可能是
<^k^>  ─> 哪里的问题。 断电重启或者点关机都正常，就是点软重启会出现这种问题。 zz: Deepvalleys …
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • thunderbird碰到一个奇怪的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478235 thunderbird 邮件客户端碰到一个奇怪 的问题。可能正常 收发邮件，但是不能删除邮件。 快捷键和菜单选项都不起作用。这个要怎么破？ ubuntu16.04版本。 zz: shoto — 2016-05-18 8:58
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 如何在苹果电脑上通过SSH连接ubuntu  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478236 使用机： MACbook air，系统： macos 目标机：ubuntu14.04 问题描述: 我在目标机上，已经安装好了SSH服务，经过手机端的【Mobile SSH】工具测试，可以连接目标机，一切正常。 1、想知道，是
<^k^>  ─> 否能通过AMC 系统 通过SSH 连接 Ubuntu目标机？ 2、如果可以连接，具体步骤如何去做 ？ zz …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 求助，shaodowsocks-qt5闪退  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478237 你好， 我的shadowsocks-qt5打开后是正常的，但是一旦点击连接或测试延迟就闪退，再次打开后就显示这个崩溃，无法通讯。请问怎么解决？ 谢谢！ zz: bymk — 2016-05-18 10:22
<kingbo> hi
<kingbo> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=48253
<BeeBuu> 有人用lxd么?
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 因小失大 : 某人为得到行人粪便,造一个粪坑在路旁。 一天,他老远见一人手持衣服, 断定此人将小便。为防止这人到对邻的一只茅坑上去,他装着大便,先占据那厕,小便的人果然上他造的粪坑。他开心极了,不觉撤出一屁,并带下少许大便来,他痛心极了,懊恼叹道:因小失大！
<^k^>  ─> 因小失大！
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • ubuntu 14.04 ssh 的奇怪问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478238 我想要从远程登录ubuntu ，于是我安装了openssh-server 1.png 然后启动： 2.png 但是当我查看状态的时候： 3.png 如果从本地登录就是这样： 4.png 现在我已经不知道要做些什么可以解决这个问题？有哪
<^k^>  ─> 位朋友可以帮我，万分感谢。 zz: shenyifu — 2016-05-18 12:21
<IsoaSFlus> ...
<IsoaSFlus> ...
<^k^> 新  服务器维护和硬件相关 • 请问ubuntu14.04.4用哪个linux kernel版本比较稳定？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478240 b.jpga.jpg 如上公司服务器安装作为android源码编译，最近频繁死机，高峰期大概4，5个人同时编译，每个人2，3个进程。我上网查看了貌似是由于之前update系统以后硬
<^k^>  ─> 件显卡方面的问题，我想换一个内核试下，请问14.04.4应该用哪个内核比较稳定？ zz: yhm204 …
<nyfair> 垃圾垃圾都是垃圾
<MangHuoEr> test
<^k^> 新  手机和平板 • Best of MWC 2016  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478241 2016最佳世界移动通信大会奖的[握奔途]平板 http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTU1MTk2OTA0NA==.html?refer=pc-sns-1&x&from=timeline&isappinstalled=0 zz: Jacky286 — 2016-05-18 14:15
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • U盘启动16.04安装程序黑屏!!!  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478243 CPU为AMD 860K 显卡是HD7850.主系统为Windows10.制作好启动盘后,UEFI进入系统程序会出现安装选项,但是不管是选第一项还是第二项,都是先进入紫屏(下方有个键盘和小人),后跳转至单独光标闪的页面五秒
<IsoaSFlus> nyfair, 前辈,昨天好像话说了一半你就下线了
<IsoaSFlus> 写玩具用什么好呢
<WhatsGoingOn> IsoaSFlus: 什么玩具
<nyfair> IsoaSFlus: 什么玩具
<IsoaSFlus> QAQ我也不太清楚是什么方面的
<IsoaSFlus> py不好吗?
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • U盘启动16.04安装程序黑屏!!!  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478244 CPU为AMD 860K 显卡是HD7850.主系统为Windows10.制作好启动盘后,UEFI进入系统程序会出现安装选项,但是不管是选第一项还是第二项,都是先进入紫屏(下方有个键盘和小人),后跳转至单独光标闪的页面五秒
<WhatsGoingOn> IsoaSFlus: 不知道写啥怎么推荐工具啊
<IsoaSFlus> WhatsGoingOn, 有没有万金油类的
<WhatsGoingOn> IsoaSFlus: 不考虑性能就ruby, 考虑性能就golang/java. 强烈性能需求就c/cpp
<IsoaSFlus> ruby和py比好在哪里呢?
<WhatsGoingOn> IsoaSFlus: 没啥好处. 个人喜好.
<IsoaSFlus> ...
<nyfair> asm万能
<nyfair> ruby比py其实好太多了
<nyfair> 限制少，语法糖多
<nyfair> 向前兼容
<IsoaSFlus> nyfair, asm是指汇编么...
<nyfair> 反观某py2/3
<nyfair> 嗯
<IsoaSFlus> 用汇编写玩具...不会累死吗
<nyfair> 不会
<nyfair> 你只要明白什么时候用汇编就行
<IsoaSFlus> nyfair, 我对自己的要求只是能看懂就行...
<nyfair> 其实可以把你编译出的exe反汇编下再汇编优化，这就省了很多工作量了
<WhatsGoingOn> IsoaSFlus: 我不喜欢python只是因为他天天说, 做一件事只有一个办法并把他做好, 然后逼着人们同时使用py2和py3.
<IsoaSFlus> nyfair, 还真不太懂什么时候该用汇编
<WhatsGoingOn> IsoaSFlus: 还有就是, 混乱的函数命名
<nyfair> 那个河南傻吊连g婊这种垃圾公司都进不去
<nyfair> 只能去dropbox这种更不入流的货色
<WhatsGoingOn> Use exit() or Ctrl-D (i.e. EOF) to exit   <--- 这也叫只有一个方法???
<NWMonster> 。。。。。
<WhatsGoingOn> NWMonster: 我只是卖个萌
<NWMonster> WhatsGoingOn: 黑的漂亮
<huntxu> WhatsGoingOn: 赞
<WhatsGoingOn> huntxu: 糊涂许叔早
<huntxu> WhatsGoingOn: 要结婚了没
<WhatsGoingOn> huntxu: 要了要了
<WhatsGoingOn> huntxu: 十月领证
<WhatsGoingOn> huntxu: 糊涂许叔有没有remote的岗位推荐给我啊?
<huntxu> WhatsGoingOn: 五毛发帖干不干
<WhatsGoingOn> huntxu: 有途径嘛? 那非常好啊
<nyfair> huntxu: 老司机，求带带
<huntxu> WhatsGoingOn: 赵家的工岂是尔等下等人能打得起的
<WhatsGoingOn> huntxu: 是啊.. 打不起
<nyfair> https://visualstudiogallery.msdn.microsoft.com/bc561769-36ff-4a40-9504-e266e8706f93
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 不小心吃了 : 新兵连的环境较差,只有一个简易的厕所。 一新兵入厕结束不小心手弄坏厕纸,出厕后欲摔掉手上的东西,一下子那手指摔在路边扶手上,奇痛无比,赶紧把手放在嘴里吮了起来。
<nyfair> 把这傻逼机器人给我踢了
 * harajuku 快被慢出翔的App Store逼疯了
<nyfair> harajuku: 蛋疼，mac又不是不能装win10
<harajuku> nyfair: 工作机懒得折腾, 否则就装debian了
<nyfair> harajuku: 码畜上班还不用win10？vs默秒全
<harajuku> nyfair: 牛牛包养我!
<onlylove> harajuku: 让你粉苹果，让你粉苹果，让你粉苹果
<onlylove> harajuku: 苹果的APP STORE就是傻逼，而且还慢的要死
<harajuku> onlylove: 我哪儿粉了?
<onlylove> harajuku: 那还不赶紧把果子的破本子扔了
<onlylove> harajuku: 神船都比那个强
<harajuku> onlylove: 这就扯了...
<onlylove> harajuku: 我折腾过这么多笔记本就被thinkpad和mac book漏电电到过
<onlylove> harajuku: 其他本子都没事
<onlylove> harajuku: 同样是金属外壳，傻多戴就没出过类似的事情
<onlylove> harajuku: thinkpad那个是指纹识别器坏了，客户当时就这么说的
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubuntu16.04安装lazarus之后系统错误一直无法升级  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478245 在安装ubuntu16.04上安装啦lazarus的deb的包，提示说系统依赖有问题，在更新之后能运行lazarus。但是系统无法更新啦！求各位大牛科普下！ 这个是更新 Code: :~$ sudo apt-get update
<^k^>  ─> [sudo]  的密码： 命中:1 http://cn.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial InRelease 获取:2 http://cn.archive.ubuntu …
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<nyfair> http://weibo.com/5911276375/Dw6sobwYG?filter=hot&type=comment#_rnd1463566784464
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 安装好ubuntu后笔记本一合上盖子再次打开就黑屏，而且唤不醒，这是怎么回事？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478246 如题 zz: awj — 2016-05-18 17:50
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求助：无线网卡，wifi热点的连接与开启  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478248 我最近遇到一个问题，想求教一下大家， 我有一台笔记本电脑，一张有线网卡，一张无线网卡，有线网卡不使用，只使用无线网卡。 我使用这张无线网卡连接学校提供
<^k^>  ─> 的wifi热点，在这种情况下， 是否能再使用这张无线网卡建立一个新的wifi热点？以供其它 …
<IsoaSFlus> 有啥好的dns推荐吗
<luemiu> 为什么播放.ts格式 感觉有点清析呢
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 用chmod 755 -R更改了/var权限进不了系统  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478250 现在出现 The system is running in low-graphics mode 试过这办法不行 sudo chown lightdm:lightdm -R /var/lib/lightdm sudo chown avahi-autoipd:avahi-autoipd -R /var/lib/avahi-autoipd sudo chown colord:colord -R /var/lib/colord sudo re
<^k^>  ─> boot zz: tor — 2016-05-18 21:20
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • X启动时候在哪一步确定屏幕分辨率？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478251 Ubuntu14.04在lightdm服务启动前是无法使用xrandr获取屏幕相关信息的，但是lightd在启动X的时候输出信息如下面149~152行部分： 当然lightdm设置了用户自动登陆 Code: 128 [    13.419] (II) intel(
<^k^>  ─> 0): SNA compiled: xserver-xorg-video-intel 2:2.99.910-0ubuntu1.6 (Timo Aaltonen <tjaalton@debian.org>) 129 [    13. …
#ubuntu-cn 2016-05-19
<^k^> 新  内核及嵌入式开发 • 如果只是修改了/mm目录下的代码,如何快速编译?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478255 如果只是修改了/mm目录下的代码,如何快速编译? zz: 科学之子 — 2016-05-19 5:05
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 16.04问题真×××多。。。gvfsd-smb-brows占用100%  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478256 看到论坛上也有人反应。。。貌似是ntfs访问的时候有这玩意。。。15.10就好无问题 zz: KOSKERS — 2016-05-19 7:56
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • kworker和compiz cpu占用极高 16.04  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478257 16.04也不知道哪根筋搭错了。最近compiz占用极高。刚开机，放着不懂，过10分钟就开始卡。啥都不开，能卡的你移动鼠标都有卡顿。 发现kworker/7和compiz占用很高。 哪位高手能看下吗？？？
<^k^>  ─> 实话说等有钱换mac算了。。linux太折腾了。 zz: KOSKERS — 2016-05-19 8:08
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 有没有详细的教ssh远程桌面链接的教程  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478258 想学如何通过ssh进行远程桌面链接 目前内网的机器，已经可以通过手机和其他不同系统的电脑，链接ubuntu主机。 但是切换到不同网络后，无法进行链接，想知道如何具体去做，
<^k^>  ─> 有没有教程？ zz: shawokou123 — 2016-05-19 8:11
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 关于Ubuntu的共享文件夹问题！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478259 12.04的版本。已安装sudo apt-get install samba smbfs。可以通过SAMBA共享文件夹。但再文件管理栏里无法共享。有知道原因的吗？？ 选区_004.png 选区_003.png zz: hai1212 — 2016-05-19 9:56
<^k^> 新  C/C++/Java • 请教个gcc静态库链接的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478260 gcc编译时链接自己工程的三个静态库，三个静态库都在一个路径目录下，应该怎么链接。 zz: shawrain — 2016-05-19 10:23
<IsoaSFlus> 请问现在有什么能用的国外的dns吗
<IsoaSFlus> 请问现在有什么能用的国外的dns吗
<IsoaSFlus> 有什么能用的国外的dns推荐吗
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • Partition 2 does not start on physical sector boundary.  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478261 使用fdisk -l命令查看磁盘分区时出现这个错误提示，还有一个分区号不顺序的提示。如何修复？ 是修复的风险大，还是不修复的风险大？ Quote: Disk /dev/sda: 931.5 GiB, 1000204886016 by
<^k^>  ─> tes, 1953525168 sectors Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • Partition 2 does not start on physical sector boundary.  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478262 使用fdisk -l命令查看磁盘分区时出现这个错误提示，还有一个分区号不顺序的提示。如何修复？ 是修复的风险大，还是不修复的风险大？ Quote: Disk /dev/sda: 931.5 GiB, 1000204886016 by
<^k^>  ─> tes, 1953525168 sectors Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes …
 * ooOO_OOoo 日常找色大象
<^k^> 新  服务器维护和硬件相关 • 硬盘可用空间的一些疑问  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478263 文件系统 容量 已用 可用 已用%% 挂载点 /dev/vdb 4.9T 190M 4.6T 1% /home vdb是新增的，刚格式化话挂到/home下 什么都没有。但却莫名奇妙少了0.3T 想知道这个 是为什么呢？那0.3T被什么给占用的
<^k^>  ─> ？ indoe？ 还有已用的190M是什么占用的呢？ zz: zhanju7hao — 2016-05-19 13:36
<Alcon> ooOO_OOoo: 开完会我ping你
<ooOO_OOoo> Alcon: 恩，我2点也有个会
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 16.04如何加入windows域  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478264 之前12.04使用sudo domainjoin-cli join 域名 管理员帐号 16.04显示command not found 正确的命令是什么呢 zz: spreadtrum — 2016-05-19 13:55
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 双系统下时间问题，rcS中没有UTC=yes这一句  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478265 windows和Ubuntu两个时间不同，差8小时。 网上找的解决方法都是在 /etc/default/rcS中将UTC=yes设为UTC=no。 但我在这个文件中没有找到，下面是这个文件： # # /etc/default/rcS # # Default s
<^k^>  ─> ettings for the scripts in /etc/rcS.d/ # # For information about these variables see the rcS(5) manual page. # # This …
<ooOO_OOoo> Alcon`: ping
<Alcon`> ooOO_OOoo: ..
<ooOO_OOoo> Alcon`: 刚开完会
<Alcon`> ooOO_OOoo: 昂.
<Alcon`> ooOO_OOoo: 啥事?
<huntxu> Alcon`: 这个是新nick了吧
<Alcon`> huntxu: .
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 可不可以装双U系统？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478267 今天有人问我ubuntu系统可不可以装双系统，就是一个12.04，一个14.04（不是windows+u），是双u系统 zz: spreadtrum — 2016-05-19 15:58
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • ubuntu下配置vpn的问题，请看截图。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478269 在打开vpn配置后没有vpn选项。 zz: awj — 2016-05-19 16:05
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 下载了firefox，怎么弄成点一个图标运行的形式  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478270 截图在附件 下载下来之后是要在终端./firefox才能运行的的 左边快捷菜单是系统安装的４１版本，我现在从官网下载的是４５版，怎们弄成左边一个图标就运行的办法啊
<^k^>  ─> zz: ys38079456 — 2016-05-19 16:20
<IsoaSFlus> 晚上好
<IsoaSFlus> nyfair, 前辈,有什么好用的国外dns推荐吗
<nyfair> IsoaSFlus: 不知道，我直接用上海电信的dns
<IsoaSFlus> QAQ
<nyfair> 国外dns经常给我搞出乱七八糟的ip
<IsoaSFlus> 中国的dns刷不出spotify的图片
<nyfair> sudo nano /etc/hosts
<IsoaSFlus> nyfair, 我想过这个方法,可我不知道是为什么
<nyfair> 刷的出来啊，我这边没问题
<IsoaSFlus> pc端吗
<nyfair> 嗯
<IsoaSFlus> nyfair, 能报下前辈你的dns吗
<IsoaSFlus> nyfair, 202.96.199.133是这个吗,好像还是不行
<Alcon`> IsoaSFlus: dns就用你的isp分给你的就好
<IsoaSFlus> Alcon`, 我知道啊,但是我这spotify刷不出图片很难受
<Alcon`> IsoaSFlus: 用久了就不觉得难受了.
<IsoaSFlus> 这是什么道理....
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu14.04在系统里面不查显卡找不到RAID控制器  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478272 求各位大神帮帮忙；Ubuntu14.04在系统里面找不到RAID控制器；主板用的是超微X9SRA；硬件配置是：1个SSD；2个1TB硬盘；1个E5-2609V2。 现在情况是插上显卡就能在系统里面看到RAI
<^k^>  ─> D控制器；不插显卡就看不到。 zz: mzq102244 — 2016-05-19 18:02
<^k^> 新  华东校区 • 安装vmware启动报错，请大侠帮助解答。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478273 2016-05-19 17-16-30屏幕截图.png[size=150]安装完vmware 11.0.0.2305329打开就报错，并不知道哪里出了问题，有截图下来，请各位大神帮看一下。 zz: gpupdate — 2016-05-19 18:16
<namoamitabuddha> nyfair: 上海电信的 DNS，不如 114.114.114.114 吧
<sting> hi!
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M00/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2qpuIW6epAABS5fR1RhgAALrQgDs-HsAAFL9863.jpg 美女的尿没有憋住啊
<AliveGh0st> ...
<AliveGh0st> 第一次进irc!
<AliveGh0st> ...
<AliveGh0st> ...
<AliveGh0st> 有人么...
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 16.04LTS 安装第三方的软件后，一定要重启才能显示软件的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478274 刚开始玩16.04，还有好多不懂的地方，安装第三方的软件后，一定要重启才能显示出来？有没有不重启就能显示出来的解决方案呢？ zz: ifrankwang — 2016-05-1
<^k^>  ─> 9 21:34
#ubuntu-cn 2016-05-20
<^k^> 新  Deepin • Linux Deepin  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=420666 Hello guys I use deepin, a distro linux and i always used the audacity, but i updated my version the deppin and when i go using he opened empty, in blank. Someone can help me? zz: Pinkjobd — 2016-05-20 6:13
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • UBUNTU安装后的事情  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478283 首先要联网有线或者WIFI，因为很多东西要从网上下载。 一、更新 sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get upgrade 二、先安装 1、安装vim： sudo apt-get install vim 编辑：“i”插入，“o”换行插入，Esc退出编辑，“：wq”
<^k^>  ─> 保存后退出 2、安装新立得 sudo apt-get install synaptic 三、打开64位 Ubuntu 的32位支持功能 1、 …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • UBUNTU安装后的事情  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478284 首先要联网有线或者WIFI，因为很多东西要从网上下载。 一、更新 sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get upgrade 二、先安装 1、安装vim： sudo apt-get install vim 编辑：“i”插入，“o”换行插入，Esc退出编辑，“：wq”
<^k^>  ─> 保存后退出 2、安装新立得 sudo apt-get install synaptic 三、打开64位 Ubuntu 的32位支持功能 1、 …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 笔记本合盖后，再打开触摸板无法使用，请问怎么解决呢？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478285 笔记本合盖后，再打开触摸板无法使用，请问怎么解决呢？ 有时候外出把笔记本合上后再打开无法使用触摸板，用鼠标那个时候又不方便，只有重新启动后
<^k^>  ─> ，触摸板才能正常的使用！这样好蛋疼啊，怎么解决呢？ zz: myxingke — 2016-05-20 8:52
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 传说中的内存盘？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478286 我用fdisk -l 查看分区信息时，意外发现竟然有诸如disk /dev/ram0之类的东西，并且有16个，每个64m，一共1G。可是我从来没有设置过什么内存盘啊！难道是升级到16.04后自动出现的？ Quote: Disk /dev/ram0: 64
<^k^>  ─> MiB, 67108864 bytes, 131072 sectors Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 更新无法继续进行  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478287 运行apt-get update，执行以下几步就不动了 root@root:~# apt-get update Hit:1 http://cn.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial InRelease Hit:2 http://cn.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-updates InRelease Hit:3 http://cn.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-b
<^k^>  ─> ackports InRelease Hit:4 http://security.u
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 双显卡问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478288 我才发现我的新电脑是双显卡，一个板载显卡，一个独立卡，显示器接在独立显卡上。现在有几个疑问： 一、据说双显卡能提升显示性能，在ubuntu下不安装私有驱动，是不是没啥效果？ 二、如果要连接两个
<^k^>  ─> 显示器。比如，一个显示正常桌面，一个显示虚拟机窗口。要达到这样的目的，怎么设置 …
<MangHuoEr> test
<vipzrx> 早
<vipzrx> 我现在有一个问题，关于使用eamcs的
<vipzrx> 我在开发嵌入式，必须要windows平台，但是我又想使用emacs
<vipzrx> 使用了cygwin下的emacs-x11 emacs-w32
<vipzrx> 由于cygwin下的工具都是自己编译的，和原生的debian还是有差距。所以，我现在的做法是在虚拟机中使用netinstall安装了debian
<vipzrx> 使用cygwin带的mintty，在命令行中使用emacs
<vipzrx> 现在的问题是，emacs中的复制粘贴是yank，我在windows中复制粘贴的东西无法和emacs交互
<vipzrx> 所以我现在想用ssh的x转发实现
<vipzrx> 我不想安装xfce版本的debian，本身我开虚拟机用emacs，已经是很占用资源了
<vipzrx> 所以我想为netinstall安装的debian安装上x11环境，使我 $ ssh -X user@host 之后，执行emacs 就可以在windows中跳出图形界面，
<vipzrx> 是windows中的粘贴板和emacs的x clipboard能交互
<vipzrx> 我想让我的安装尽可能的小，只安装那些能实现x转发的组件
<vipzrx> 在debian
<vipzrx> 的package中查到两个相关的包
<vipzrx> Debian -- Details of package xorg in wheezy
<vipzrx> https://packages.debian.org/wheezy/xorg
<genophy> 有有趣的irc频道没？
<vipzrx> Debian -- Details of package xserver-xorg-core in wheezy
<vipzrx> https://packages.debian.org/wheezy/xserver-xorg-core
<vipzrx> 我先安装了，小的 xserver-xorg-core ，不行
<vipzrx> 安装了大的 xorg  ，也不行
<vipzrx> 我下载了icedove测试，
<vipzrx> kk@D32A:~$ icedove
<vipzrx> (process:2161): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion 'sys_page_size == 0' failed
<vipzrx> Error: no display specified
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • [求助] 安装 Ubuntu 16.04 桌面版到u盘 导致u盘报废？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478289 我想在 16GB 闪迪 CZ48 USB3.0 优盘上安装Ubuntu 16.04 桌面版。 根据网上的教程，我先在Ubuntu官网上下载了Ubuntu live cd 的ISO，使用Ultra ISO(Ver 9.6.5.3237)将ISO烧录在一个旧的金士
<^k^>  ─> 顿2GB制成 Live-usb。 使用此金士顿优盘开机引导后正常开机并进入系统（电脑是IBM T60，2G …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • ubuntu 14.04 server 更新源的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478293 更新不了源啊 wt@ubuntu14:~$ sudo apt update [sudo] password for wt: Err http://security.ubuntu.com trusty-security InRelease 0% [Connecting to mirrors.yun-idc.com] [Connecting to hk.arch Err http://security.ubuntu.com trusty-security Relea
<^k^>  ─> se.gpg Could not resolve 'security.ubuntu.com' 0% [Connecting to mirrors.yun-idc.com] [Connecting to hk.arch Err <a c …
<yuning_> shengyao, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/appstream/+bug/1579712/comments/24
<yuning_> BinLi, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/appstream/+bug/1579712/comments/24
<hywawk> hi everyone
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 求助：更新失败  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478295 ubuntu 16.10更新失败，提示信息如下： Quote: (正在读取数据库 ... 系统当前共安装有 320000 个文件和目录。) 正准备解包 .../texlive-fonts-extra-doc_2016.20160512-1_all.deb ... 正在将 texlive-fonts-extra-doc (2016.20160512-1) 解
<^k^>  ─> 包到 (2015.20160320-1) 上 ... dpkg: 处理归档 /var/cache/apt/archives/texlive-fonts-extra-doc_2016.20160512-1_ …
<Schweppes> yuning_: shengyao: 
<Schweppes> yuning_: https://github.com/skuridin/oh-my-zsh-node-theme/raw/master/screenshot.png
<Schweppes> yuning_: https://github.com/tonsky/FiraCode
<Schweppes> yuning_: https://github.com/skuridin/oh-my-zsh-node-theme/blob/master/node.zsh-theme
<Schweppes> angxi
<Schweppes> yuning_: https://github.com/powerline/fonts
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • mldonkey如何提高下载速度  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478296 发现下载http也只有500kb/s,是不是上传比率不对,我想下载2M/s,那么上传应该设置多少比较合适? zz: achengmao — 2016-05-20 15:26
<Schweppes> yuning_:  <i class="fa fa-thumbs-o-up"></i> becomes <i class="fa fa-thumbs-o-up"></i>
<Schweppes> MangHuoEr: https://zhuanlan.zhihu.com/p/20820830
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • 联想拯救者15-ISK  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478297 联想拯救者15-ISK ubuntu14.04.3无线网无驱动，求大神支招 zz: yuyan0509 — 2016-05-20 15:51
<MangHuoEr> Schweppes: 赞
<Schweppes> yuning_: http://larsenwork.com/monoid/
<Schweppes> yuning_: https://github.com/tonsky/FiraCode/blob/master/showcases/haskell.png
<huntxu> Schweppes: python一堆jsonrpc库，没个能用
<luobo> hi
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • 联想拯救者15-ISK wifi无法连接  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478299 联想15-ISK 安装ubuntu14.04后wifi无法连接，有线可以正常上网 img@HQ-IMG:~$ uname -a Linux HQ-IMG 3.19.0-59-generic #66~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Fri May 13 17:27:10 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux 疑问：为什么会被删帖？
<^k^>  ─> zz: yuyan0509 — 2016-05-20 16:57
<nyfair> 刚用firefox打开某银行网站
<nyfair> 对不起，您当前的Chrome版本暂不支持访问我行网银。为正常使用我行网银，请您下载谷歌Chrome官方正式版本，版本号最低21.0，最高24.9
<nyfair> 这提示真赞
<nyfair> 猜猜是哪个银行？
<vipzrx> 招商
<nyfair> 招行挺不错的啊
<nyfair> 手机网页版都可以直接用
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 加入域后，如何登录  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478301 apt-get install likewise-open 安装之后，使用命令加入域 domainjoin-cli join excample.com administrator 输入密码 reboot 重启之后，登录界面应该是一个本地，一个log，使用log登录域。但是现在没有log，除了本地，还有
<^k^>  ─> 一个guest 问题出在哪里？ zz: spreadtrum — 2016-05-20 17:36
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 请问appstreamc+这个进程是干什么的？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478302 系统是1604 64位的，今天开机忽然有一个appstreamC+的进程，CPU占用非常高，机器风扇狂转。可以kill掉，但是这个进程是干什么都呢？kill掉会不会有问题？ zz: dfsr — 2016-05-20 18:16
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • ubuntu 16.04 桌面奇卡无比  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478303 打英文字都有延迟。。。。鼠标移动都卡。。。根本没法用。根本别说上网了。风扇一直都在转。 我什么操作都没做，上来就是各种卡。 zz: KOSKERS — 2016-05-20 20:40
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • ubuntu 16.04 桌面奇卡无比  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478304 打英文字都有延迟。。。。鼠标移动都卡。。。根本没法用。根本别说上网了。风扇一直都在转。 我什么操作都没做，上来就是各种卡。 zz: KOSKERS — 2016-05-20 20:44
<onlylove> http://www.zhihu.com/question/46462418
<onlylove> A站又动荡了
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • 通过用户脚本全面修正 Firefox 和 Chrome 的中文字体和标点  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478307 浏览器的中文字体一直是个老大难问题，包括但不限于： 1. 很多网站默认的中文字体在 Linux 系统中没有安装，Fallback 到糟糕的字体上去了。 2. 中文字符用日
<sowhy> 你们好
<sowhy> 有人吗
<sowhy> 帮个忙？
<sowhy> 在哪里下载ubuntu
<sowhy> 你好
<sowhy> helli
<sowhy> hello
#ubuntu-cn 2016-05-21
<^k^> 新  Deepin • linux deepin2013  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457068 Hello guys I use deepin, a distro linux and i always used the audacity, but i updated my version the deppin and when i go using he opened empty, in blank. Someone can help me? zz: Pinkjobd — 2016-05-21 5:30
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 为什么ubuntu的firefox要拦截webQQ的二维码图？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478309 一个让我很苦恼的问题。 我想在Ubuntu上用webQQ但是firefox总是不显示登录用的二维码。在地址栏左端有个灰色的感叹号，点击提示“Parts of this page are not secure(Such as images)"。我
<^k^>  ─> 查看网页源码能够在另外一个窗口里打开那副二维码图。但是不能用那个二维码登录。 …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 手贱，不小心删除了efi分区。。。。。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478310 因为之前的16.04有点问题，所以重装了原版ubuntu 1604.但是手贱不小心删除了efi分区。所以开机只有ubuntu，没有win10选项。请问有什么办法可以恢复吗？把win10的固件复制到efi分区
<^k^>  ─> zz: KOSKERS — 2016-05-21 10:29
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 求juniper terminal services client Linux版本  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478311 大家好，因为工作原因。有些时候需要在家连上公司机器。 win下有juniper terminal services client 请问有linux版本吗？ zz: KOSKERS — 2016-05-21 10:35
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 这个什么登陆界面，看上去很不错的样子.。。。。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478312 我的16.04貌似不是这个啊？？？ zz: KOSKERS — 2016-05-21 10:40
<IsoaSFlus> 现在linux下有可行的qq解决方案吗
<lost_Check> 嘿
<lost_Check> join #diyos
<lost_Check> aha
<lost_Check> 没人么
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu VPS • ubuntu vps lnmp  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=314491 Najprostszym rozwiД…zaniem jest nie uЕјywanie Ubuntu na VPS, czasem sД… obsuniД™cia czasowe z aktualizacjami. Podstawowym zabezpieczeniem jest odpowiednia konfiguracja serwer ssh, ftp i httpd. zz: Pinkjobd — 2016-05-21 11:19
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 请问浏览器打flash插件怎么安装？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478314 求助，chromium和firefox浏览器的flash插件怎么安装？谢谢 zz: bymk — 2016-05-21 11:37
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu国外衍生版 • dobhi不能挂载手机！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478316 老机thinkpad X60，为让它继续焕发余热，安装dobhi3.2。基本够用，但今天发现一个恼人问题：无法挂载我的手机！已经选择MTP，无发应！ 请问高人：怎么办？谢谢！ zz: anway — 2016-05-21 12:16
<darklighting> 都吃了吗?
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<xiaok> 。。。
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu GNOME • ubuntu16.4lts安卓gnome卡在logo  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478317 使用apt install gnome安装的，重启开机就一直停留在开机logo界面了 通过我的 PRO 5 上的 Tapatalk发言 zz: senkawu — 2016-05-21 13:40
<darklighting> 人那都?
<AliveGh0st> 有人么。。。
<AliveGh0st> 这人也太少了吧
<^k^> 新  Xubuntu & Lubuntu • xfce 如何实现快捷键最小化窗口  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478318 需求: win + d 实现最小化窗口 win + r 实现应用程序查找 选区_002.png zz: 2200 — 2016-05-21 14:08
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • ubuntu16.04在安装深度音乐时遇到依赖关系都问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478319 QQ截图20160521130954.jpg我在安装深度音乐时，执行sudo apt-get install时，系统提示我有依赖关系的问题，这两个包还安装不上。请问这个问题该怎么解决？？ zz: bymk — 2016-05-
<^k^>  ─> 21 16:38
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 请问如何在命令行下切换网络链接  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478320 2016-05-21 16-51-38屏幕截图.png 如上图，想在inner和conn是两套不同的IP配置，请问如何在命令行下完成切换？ Code:  ifconfig eno1      Link encap:以太网  硬件地址 6c:0b:84:43:5a:43   
<^k^>  ─>         inet 地址:192.168.1.164  广播:192.168.1.255  掩码:255.255.255.0           inet6 地址: fe80 …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • ubuntu 16.04 LTS l2tp vpn設定？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478324 我需要使用l2tp vpn來連接校園網，在ubuntu 14.04 LTS上我使用network-manager-l2tp來連接l2tp，前幾天將系統升級爲ubuntu 16.04 LTS之後，發現vpn連不上了，並且在升級過程中系統提示我network-manager-l2tp將
<^k^>  ─> 被移除，請問有沒有較好的解決方法呢？ zz: Whjpji — 2016-05-21 17:25
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • ubuntu 16.04 LTS l2tp vpn設定？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478325 我需要使用l2tp vpn來連接校園網，在ubuntu 14.04 LTS上我使用network-manager-l2tp來連接l2tp，前幾天將系統升級爲ubuntu 16.04 LTS之後，發現vpn連不上了，並且在升級過程中系統提示我network-manager-l2tp將
<^k^>  ─> 被移除，請問有沒有較好的解決方法呢？ zz: Whjpji — 2016-05-21 17:25
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • ubuntu 16.04 LTS l2tp vpn設定？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478326 我需要使用l2tp vpn來連接校園網，在ubuntu 14.04 LTS上我使用network-manager-l2tp來連接l2tp，前幾天將系統升級爲ubuntu 16.04 LTS之後，發現vpn連不上了，並且在升級過程中系統提示我network-manager-l2tp將
<^k^>  ─> 被移除，請問有沒有較好的解決方法呢？ zz: Whjpji — 2016-05-21 18:31
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • ubuntu 16.04 LTS l2tp vpn設定？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478327 我需要使用l2tp vpn來連接校園網，在ubuntu 14.04 LTS上我使用network-manager-l2tp來連接l2tp，前幾天將系統升級爲ubuntu 16.04 LTS之後，發現vpn連不上了，並且在升級過程中系統提示我network-manager-l2tp將
<^k^>  ─> 被移除，請問有沒有較好的解決方法呢？ zz: Whjpji — 2016-05-21 18:37
<AK-47> AK-47> hi guys
<AK-47> <AK-47> :)
<AK-47> <AK-47> come join ##securify and ##su.os
<AK-47> <AK-47> is ready open for public
<qzx> 大家有在16.04上装过有道词典么有？  装好一会能用，但是不能发声
<^k^> 新  Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 大家在xubuntu 16.04上装过有道词典吗？ 能用，但是不发声  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478328 如题 zz: qouzx133 — 2016-05-21 19:54
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • .debian.tar.xz格式文件怎么安装  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478329 要装libffi_3.2.1-4.debian.tar.xz，解压后是一个名为debian的文件，这种格式文件要怎么安装啊，网上搜了下，都说的是.tar.xz格式的安装方法 zz: Yukyu — 2016-05-21 20:22
<cnguoke> 有人吗
<xiaok> 一直与你同在
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 想问下14.04怎么装Plasma5？ 之前的ppa源都失效了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478330 想问下14.04怎么装Plasma5？ 之前的ppa源都失效了 zz: IXAV5 — 2016-05-21 21:04
<AliveGh0st> ...
<AliveGh0st> 谁给我推荐个活人多的中文irc....
<wzhd> 	
<wzhd> <
<wzhd> 	
<wzhd> <
<wzhd> 	
<wzhd> <
<wzhd> AliveGh0st: archlinux-cn 24小时陪聊
<wzhd> 抱歉，似乎irc客户端没配好刷屏了(
<blink`> ... ...
<luemiu> exir
<luemiu> 测试发送信息，有人看到么
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • linux下载磁链或者种子有没有好一点的bt下载工具》？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478331 Vuze和tranmission都不行。 迅雷远程下载很快，但是最近迅雷网站貌似登陆有问题，我无法下载迅雷linux安装程序。 QQ旋风Wine一个如何？如果不是qq会员，速度如何呢
<^k^>  ─> ？ zz: KOSKERS — 2016-05-21 22:23
<luemiu> J #debian
<^k^> lainme: 拜才女
#ubuntu-cn 2016-05-22
<^k^> 新  Wubi安装讨论 • Wubi x exe grub4dos ubuntu wubi  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=181024 if grub4dos can read those sectors, it may indicate that there is a bug in the GPT or NTFS filesystem handling code in grub4dos? zz: Pinkjobd — 2016-05-22 3:21
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 不可以更改系统时间？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478333 什么命令，可使系统时间不可以被更改？ zz: skfjoaou — 2016-05-22 8:59
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • samba求助！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478334 Ubuntu 16.04 全新安装的系统，已经安装全部更新。启动samba图形配置界面是出错，求教！该怎么解决 sudo system-config-samba Traceback (most recent call last): File "/usr/sbin/system-config-samba", line 45, in <module> mainWindow.MainWindow(
<^k^>  ─> debug_flag) File "/usr/share/system-config-samba/mainWindow.py", line 121, in __init__ self.basic_preferences_win = b …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 安装Ubuntu kylin16.04以后无法进入系统  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478335 1D388341D8B6CC8D53186CA813CAE0B1.jpg905EF5995D475E7D9CA972CC5E867187.jpg604165AE8B8356D17AB7A702273B46C3.jpgD9F283D8CBD80E8CF1F5CA322938C160.jpg是amd64的，安装过程中就有提示错误，安装好后第一次就无法进入系统
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • ubuntu 16.04 需要做SSD优化吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478336 新买的thinkpad x260,装ubuntu 16.04 TLS版本，完美驱动。 没有任何问题。 但是之前看到帖子说需要优化SSD。 不知道是否还有这个必要。 另外，如果需要优化的话。。。怎么整。。。求指导 zz: t
<^k^>  ─> he_catcher — 2016-05-22 11:38
<^k^> 新  华东校区 • 在茫茫大学中，默默地创建一个上海中学贴  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478337 龙门发韧进无疆 一柱中流海上 zz: jerryzh0524 — 2016-05-22 12:12
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 有关ubuntu下载和安装的提示？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478338 001.png 正在计算更新... 完成 下列软件包将被升级： .............................. 升级了 24 个软件包，新安装了 0 个软件包，要卸载 0 个软件包，有 0 个软件包未被升级。 需要下载 192 MB 的归
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 求助：微软微软designer蓝牙鼠标在Ubuntu16.04不能工作  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478339 之前用的是罗技的M558，在Ubuntu下工作的很好，后来遗失了，更换了Microsoft Designer 蓝牙鼠标，发觉在Ubuntu中不能使用，Ubuntu蓝牙配对界面识别蓝牙鼠标为『所有类型』，
<^k^>  ─> 提示配对成功了，但是还是不能工作，有知道是怎么回事吗？ 已经参考帖子:http://askubuntu …
<memyself> 哪有比较好的bt种子啊
<memyself> 找些电影看
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • ubuntu 16.4,每次开机后USB网卡不加载，需要插拔下才会识别  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478345 这个的可能原因是什么？ zz: 寻找马允声 — 2016-05-22 17:53
<gebjgd> memyself, 從來不用BT
<gebjgd> memyself, 6park.com movie4k.to
<gebjgd> memyself, 在線直接看的網站太多了  A站 B站
<onlylove> gebjgd: 在线的广告多
<gebjgd> onlylove, adblock
<onlylove> gebjgd: 你block下优酷试试
<onlylove> gebjgd: 哦，不对，貌似youku已经把你block了
<gebjgd> onlylove, 從來不看youku
<gebjgd> onlylove, 沒有啊  可以訪問youku
<onlylove> gebjgd: 访问当然没问题，播放呢
<gebjgd> onlylove, 可以啊
<onlylove> gebjgd: 靠，那你肯定是国内IP
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我上班的时候，是坡国IP，都不给看的
<gebjgd> onlylove, 德國ip
<gebjgd> onlylove, 當然用了chrome + unblock youku
<onlylove> gebjgd: 你用插件作弊
<gebjgd> on
<gebjgd> onlylove, 必須的
<gebjgd> onlylove, 插件一直和賬戶綁定 一直開着
<darklighting> hell we shalalalala
<gebjgd> onlylove, 別說 上面片子還挺多
<metbsd> 大家好啊
<metbsd> 好久不见
<onlylove> gebjgd: youku会中间插播广告
<metbsd> 安装视频广告杀手
<metbsd> 完美解决
<gebjgd> onlylove, 還沒看到
<onlylove> gebjgd: 大概你又装啥插件了？
<metbsd> 给你方案还不理我啊
<gebjgd> onlylove, 不知道
<gebjgd> onlylove, 反正我還沒看到
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • VMware里面的Ubuntu怎么使用shadowsocks？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=478347 装了一个shadowsocks QT，然后填上账号密码并不能使用.... 是不是有什么设置需要更改才可以？ zz: galaxyChen — 2016-05-22 21:46
#ubuntu-cn 2017-05-15
<SIDU> just install Chinese Pinyin input, however when i input Zhong ,it shows : zang ong | [zhong] never got zhong
<lishoujun> 早
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 坐电梯 : 电梯里明明都是站着的, 为啥每次都说坐电梯呢?
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • apport中的关于Xorg的错误报告  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483919 ERROR: apport (pid 8055) Mon May 15 09:42:48 2017: called for pid 6345, signal 6, core limit 4294967295 ERROR: apport (pid 8055) Mon May 15 09:42:48 2017: executable: /usr/lib/xorg/Xorg (command line "/usr/lib/xorg/Xorg -core :0 -se
<^k^>  ─> at seat0 -auth /var/run/lightdm/root/:0 -nolisten tcp vt7 -novtswitch") ERROR: apport (pid 8055) Mon May 15 09:42:48 …
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 安装shadowsocks的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483920 我想安装shadowsocks 我的ubuntu是14.04LTS 我运行下面命令 然后得到 sudo add-apt-repository ppa:hzwhuang/ss-qt5 sudo apt-get update Code: W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/hzwhuang/ss-qt5/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-amd64/Packages
<^k^>  ─>   Hash Sum mismatch W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/hzwhuang/ss-qt5/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-i386 …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 如何看机器是否有java？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483921 Code: guy@guypc:/usr/share/java$ whereis java java: /usr/share/java guy@guypc:/usr/share/java$ ls /usr/share/java gettext.jar   juh-4.2.8.jar  jurt-4.2.8.jar  libintl.jar     ridl.jar java_uno.jar  juh.jar        jurt.jar        ridl-4.2.
<^k^>  ─> 8.jar  unoloader.jar guy@guypc:/usr/share/java$ which java guy@guypc:/usr/share/java$ java -version The program 'jav …
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 16.04.2 S3显卡无法驱动  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483924 有一个老笔记本，装16.04,S3显卡怎么都装不上去，有2.6.31内核的驱动，以前也没有试过，现在lspci，显卡部分：01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: S3 Graphics Ltd. Chrome 430 ULP / 435 ULP / 440 GTX (rev 01),各位有没有解决
<^k^>  ─> 的办法，不胜感激！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ee88 — 2017-05-15 13:24
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • ubuntu 有什么软件，可无线复制监控内存卡文件到电脑？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483925 监控自带AP。 统计信息: 发表于 由 wifias — 2017-05-15 13:48
<^k^> 新  软件推荐 • 压缩文件软件，有那些？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483926 ？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wifias — 2017-05-15 13:59
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • 有关vim的求助  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483928 vim版本： 8.0 我在/etc/vim/vimrc里面添加了对js，html的缩进设置如下： Code: autocmd FileType html,css,xml,javascript set ai autocmd FileType html,css,xml,javascript set sw=2 autocmd FileType html,css,xml,javascript set ts=2 autocmd FileType html,css,xml
<^k^>  ─> ,javascript set sts=2 这时候用vim创建html文件并编辑，缩进一切正常 但是再次打开的时候，缩 …
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 哪里可以找到Epson Stylus Photo R330 打印机的驱动？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483929 环境是 14.04 LTS版本，cups +gutenprint 5.2.12，结果在ppd文件中发现了stp-escp2-r320.5.2.ppd、stp-escp2-r340.5.2.ppd等驱动文件，但就是没有r330的。。 尝试使用r320或者r340的ppd文件安装。
<^k^>  ─> 结果打印文档的时候，打印机没有反应； lpstat -t查看打印机状态一直处于 “Printing page 1 …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 午夜惊魂 : 某日深夜,在男生宿舍,一声巨响惊醒了一屋子人。原来是上铺一位猛男自高处摔下,且头部撞在了桌子上 。众人皆用关切的目光看着他。只见他摸了摸脑袋问道,刚才谁掉下来了,没事吧?"众皆倒。
<^k^> 新  影音多媒体 • 如何播放迅雷的链接（thunder://)  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483931 如何在ubuntu 16.04下播放这样的链接： thunder://QUFmdHA6Ly9keTp0dEBkeWdvZDE4L ... 5ta3ZaWg== 尝试了用base64 -d 解密链接，得到如下地址： ftp://dy:tt@dygod18.com:31225/ [��Ӱ����www.dy2018.com]������3�
<^k^> 新  影音多媒体 • 如何播放迅雷的链接（thunder://)  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483933 如何在ubuntu 16.04下播放这样的链接： thunder://QUFmdHA6Ly9keTp0dEBkeWdvZDE4L ... 5ta3ZaWg== 尝试了用base64 -d 解密链接，得到如下地址： ftp://dy:tt@dygod18.com:31225/ [��Ӱ����www.dy2018.com]������3�
<renmindemingyi> 哪位在？
<renmindemingyi> 聊聊？
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<renmindemingyi> 论坛在哪？
<renmindemingyi> 你是管理员？
<renmindemingyi> 停尸房的感觉。。。
<renmindemingyi> 机器人？
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 如何用gimp设计这个动态图？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483935 有无高手写个简单的教程，用gimp生成附件的动态图？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 whaha — 2017-05-15 22:14
#ubuntu-cn 2017-05-16
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 在16.04版本中如何装入汉字输入？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483936 我刚刚开始学习linus，在虚拟机上装了ubuntu16.04，ibus以及IBUS-GTK、GTK3等都安装了，利用apt-get install查看的时候也说已经安装了，而且是最新的版本。但是在进到WRITER中输入时
<memyself> ubuntu如何使用linuxdeepin的源，用来安装和更新wps
<memyself> http://packages.deepin.com/deepin/pool/non-free/w/wps-office/，想用这个源在ubuntu下安装和更新wps，是不是可行，怎么做？
<ubrl> memyself: ⇪ Index of /deepin/pool/non-free/w/wps-office/
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 两个人吹牛比冷 : 在广东打工的两个东北老乡见面了,他们开始聊家乡的冷。 两个人相互比着吹牛:一位说:"我去过的地方冷极了,冷得连蜡烛的火都凝固了,我们怎么吹都吹不灭。" 另一位说:"这算不了什么,我去过的地方更冷,话从嘴里一出来就变成了冰块,必须先放到油锅
<^k^>  ─> 里炸一下才知道刚说了些什么！"
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M0B/06/08/Cg-4WlJWHCCIH0dWAAEoPAfFnBIAAMZDQBM20EAAShU143.gif 所有的点都在一条线上平移
<lishoujun> 早
<lishoujun> https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2017/05/16/%23ubuntu-cn.txt   使用 Windows 下的 chrome 查看乱码，且 chrome 当前版本不支持切换网页编码。 有谁能处理一下么？
<ubrl> ⇪ t: 长度=1.06 KiB ; type=text/plain
<lishoujun> https://ooo.0o0.ooo/2017/05/16/591a91a0330bb.png
<ubrl> lishoujun: ⇪ image/png
<RougeOpium> 有人嗎
<RougeOpium> 大家好
<ubrl> RougeOpium:点点点.  15:36
<RougeOpium> 樓上的好
<RougeOpium> 好久没IRC了
<RougeOpium> 怎么都没有人说话呢
<^k^> 新  数据库管理 • linux配置oracle的一些小问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483942 本人没有服务器的配置维护的经验，但这次学校的数据库课程布置了一个和oracle相关的数据库要求，所以在此向各位求助一些刚开始就遇到的问题。 首先是， 我们是在阿里云网站上购买的云服务
<^k^>  ─> 器，购买的人不是很懂linux的操作系统，选择了ubuntu作为操作系统，我在操作时遇到了许 …
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 装完vsftpd后无法链接  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483944 虚拟机里的debian装完vsftpd后连不上 2017-05-16 16-36-06 的屏幕截图.png 咋回事？谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 hanis_ghost — 2017-05-16 16:38
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 非常着急！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483945 我用ubuntu突然不知道怎么调终端出不来了，然后我百度下，说是按ctr shift f1就行了，我按完是个纯文字界面，还回不去，就重启了。然后再登录，进入后里面只有个壁纸，啥都没有，鼠标右键也
<^k^>  ─> 没反应。怎么办啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 aceofbase — 2017-05-16 16:40
<lishoujun> 你好
<lishoujun> RougeOpium: 你好
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu错误报告 • ubuntu16.04使用时，突然关闭屏幕，同时风扇很响（正常运转工作时，风扇声音很小）  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483946 ubuntu16.04使用时，突然关闭屏幕，同时风扇很响（正常运转工作时，风扇声音很小） 单系统，一个独显，没有集显，64位，内核版本已经
<^k^>  ─> 升级为Linux ubuntu 4.4.12-040412-generic。 跪求大神帮忙，不然时不时重启，简直没法正常工作 …
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 一键to google  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483948 下载后使用普通用户执行： tar xzvf gethosts.tar.gz sh gethosts.run 输入sudo密码即可。 统计信息: 发表于 由 yippeeghost — 2017-05-16 17:43
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • 请教1604如何设置成root账户自动登录呢？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483949 按照1404的设置，不成功啊，请指点，谢谢 。 统计信息: 发表于 由 bigbird2017 — 2017-05-16 20:16
<memphise> exit
<memphise> exit
<memphise> exit
<memphise> bye
<memphise> quit
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 关于此软件来自第三方且可能包含非自由组件问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483952 超级新手，电脑不联网 想装deb软件提示此软件来自第三方且可能包含非自由组件 下个GDebi,仍然是第三方。。。。。 咋弄，16.04 整个人都不好了 统计信息:
<^k^>  ─> 发表于 由 lemonzdl — 2017-05-16 21:26
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • ls -al / 命令后，显示文件信息有一列是个白色方块，为什么？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483953 ls -al / 命令 后，显示文件信息有一列是个白色方块。如下所示 统计信息: 发表于 由 lufenghxu — 2017-05-16 21:32
#ubuntu-cn 2017-05-17
<lishoujun> 早
<qizhenhai> hello
<ubrl> qizhenhai:点点点.  10:49
<qizhenhai> 3
 * qizhenhai 
 * qizhenhai #
<qizhenhai> dj
<yunfan> hello
<ubrl> yunfan:点点点.  13:09
<sugar> ?
<sugar> hello
<ubrl> sugar:点点点.  14:41
<sugar> exit
<^k^> 新  新闻和通知 • 勒索软件 WannaCry 全球為虐  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483957 1. https://zh.wikipedia.org/zh-cn/%E5%8B%9 ... F%E9%AB%94 勒索软件 2. http://news.softpedia.com/news/windows- ... 5759.shtml Windows Falling Victim to WannaCry Is Good News for Linux 统计信息: 发表于 由 poloshiao — 2017-05-17 18:30
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 求助大佬们，安装时遇到了“no codecs found!reversion,aborting..”  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483959 笔记本，用的U盘安装，启动后如图，没有别的界面，文字内容为ubuntu 14.04 [21.903934]hda-intel 0000:00:03.0:no codecs found!reversion,aborting... 各种百度不到该怎么做 求助
<^k^>  ─> 大佬们 IMG_1613.JPGIMG_1614.JPGIMG_1615.JPG 统计信息: 发表于 由 天麻行空 — 2017-05-17 18:42
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • 有关nvidia驱动使用的求助  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483960 配置是笔记本双显卡，独显是gtx960m，nvidia闭源驱动安装倒是没什么问题，但是装上之后，怎么感觉画面撕裂特别严重，桌面体验不如一开始安装的开源驱动，看吧里很多小伙伴都是笔记本双显卡装
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • 16.04-amd64 热区是不是就失效了，何故？？？？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483961 如题，特别是-窗口平铺和平铺所有窗口。经常就失效了。显示工作区到基本正常。。。。 2017-05-17 21-53-55屏幕截图.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 ahwad — 2017-05-17 21:57
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
#ubuntu-cn 2017-05-18
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • 编译caffe问题急  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483962 ubuntu16源码编译caffe,下面是我的makefile.config ## Refer to http://caffe.berkeleyvision.org/installation.html # Contributions simplifying and improving our build system are welcome! # cuDNN acceleration switch (uncomment to build with cuDNN). USE_CUDNN := 1 # C
<^k^>  ─> PU-only switch (uncomment to build without GPU support). # CPU_ONLY := 1 # uncomment to disable IO dependencies and c …
<mercenaryship[m]> Cypher!
<mercenaryship[m]> Any speak English?
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • ubuntu无法启动黑屏  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483963 RT,图片只能上传附件吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 270285 — 2017-05-18 9:21
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • [求助]ubuntu /lib/firmware里的一些文件load失败  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483967 ubuntu16.04 12.671850] brcmfmac 0000:01:00.0: enabling device (0000 -> 0002) [ 12.785100] brcmfmac 0000:01:00.0: Direct firmware load for brcm/brcmfmac4356-pcie.txt failed with error -2 [ 12.868425] SSE version of gcm_enc/dec engaged
<^k^>  ─> . [ 13.047110] brcmf_c_preinit_dcmds: Firmware version = wl0: Oct 22 2015 06:16:41 version 7.35.180.119 (r594535) FWI …
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • Debian8无法使用wayland  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483969 系统里有xwayland，安装weston后还是无法进入gnome in wayland？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 handyw — 2017-05-18 11:16
<yunfan> mercenaryship[m]: what?
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • Win10与Ubuntu双系统后出现网络故障问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483970 win10下可以使用宽带，但不能开启WIfi，ubuntu系统只能使用Wifi，无法使用宽带；我把ubuntu上系统的相关信息用手机拍照后如下：（windows上不能使用wifi的截图我就没有上传，
<lishoujun> 谁有权限把topic中的 http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs 从 https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2017/05/18/%23ubuntu-cn.txt  改为 https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2017/05/17/%23ubuntu-cn.html
<lishoujun> txt的那个乱码
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 有没有离线镜像源下载？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483971 离线的ubuntu想建个本地的镜像源用，方便些 但是互联网的电脑没有ubuntu机器，没办法自己制作，也没搜到，想问问大神们，有知道的没？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 lemonzdl — 2017-05-18 14
<^k^>  ─> :13
<hoxily> lishoujun: txt乱码的话，修改一下编码为utf-8即可
<lishoujun> hoxily: 以前我就是这么处理的，但是新版的chrome去掉了编码修改功能。
<hoxily> lishoujun: tinyurl解析后是http://people.ubuntu.com/~wzssyqa/today-logs.html
<ubrl> ⇪ t: PeopleUbuntuCom - Ubuntu Wiki
<hoxily> lishoujun: 你问一下 wzssyqa
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • linux中自动挂载windows分区，如何保持svn拉下的文件权限不变?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483972 /etc/fstab中添加了 ： /dev/sda5 /media/XXX/YYY ntfs defaults,utf8,uid=1000,gid=1000,dmask=000,fmask=000 0 0 问题：从服务器拉下的代码放到YYY路径下，但是全都是0777的
<^k^>  ─> 权限，有的文件编译时需要校验权限，如： | ../et/compile_et --build-tree ext2_err.et | chmod: ext2 …
<lishoujun> syq:   在？
<lishoujun> hoxily: 好的
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • ubuntu16.10下载软件无源无速度  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483973 装了win10+ubuntu16.10双系统，windows那边下载正常，Transmission和qBittorrent一点都下不动，截图如下 1.jpg 这是为啥？该怎么办？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 cheerland — 2017-05-18 15:12
<netsnail> 做了一个1x1像素的png图片，占用150byte，还有比这个更小的图片吗？
<netsnail> 貌似gif最小
<netsnail> 43byte
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • 如果推荐的包只有一个虚包,实际上被安装的包该如何判断?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483974 如果推荐的包只有一个虚包,实际上被安装的包该如何判断? vickycq 写道: 使用 equivs 再创建一个空软件包，使其 Recommends: x-terminal-emulator，即出现 "virtual-package-depends-
<^k^>  ─> without-real-package-depends" 问题，此时会安装 termit。 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2017-05 …
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 一表多用 : 阿拉提省吃俭用节余了一些钱,买了一块手表。 用了一段时间后,发现时间不准,他来到表店,找到店员问道: "这块表不好,冷天走得太快,热天又走得太慢,一点也不准确。" 店员说:"这正是它的好处哩！它除了告诉你时间之外,还是一个可靠的寒暑表。"
#ubuntu-cn 2017-05-19
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu16.04 无线网wifi打不开  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483976 本人小白 心血来潮 从未接触unix类的系统，今天使用U盘安装 基于win7 32 安装了ubuntu16.04 64位系统 安装过程无任何问题，安装结束后可进入主界面，笔记本是华硕a450jf，但是无线网无
<^k^>  ─> 法打开驱动问题？，各种命令试过了都不行，但可以连接有线网络，网上给的方法都尝试 …
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • 神舟k670d 笔记本用u盘uefi下 安装ubuntu 16.04无法进入安装界面  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483977 神舟k670d 笔记本用u盘uefi下 安装ubuntu gnome 16.04无法进入安装界面 电脑硬件信息： 电脑型号Notebook W65KJ1_KK1 笔记本电脑 (扫描时间：2017年05月06日) 操作系统Win
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • UBUNTU 17.04 GNOME无线热点的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483978 安装了ubuntu17.04 gnome版的，用的是360无线wifi，现在搜到无线信号，也能连接到无线网络，但是当做无线热点就不行，提示启用网络连接失败，这要怎么解决，谢谢！ 统计信息: 发
<^k^>  ─> 表于 由 zviki — 2017-05-19 8:53
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 雷鸟更新后的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483979 ubuntu16.04amd64，早上更新系统，里面包括雷鸟，重启后发现thunderbird52.1.1 (64 位)里面的ExQuilla不能用，这也意味着雷鸟无法正常接收和发送邮件了。 希望回到旧雷鸟，操作麻烦吗？ 统计信
<^k^>  ─> 息: 发表于 由 tang.zhe — 2017-05-19 9:07
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 联网断断续续不稳定  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483980 Ubuntu 主机联网断断续续，网卡断开再连接后是流畅的，过了一会就ping 不通了。 交换机上其他主机是正常的。能够无阻 ping 通一台主机，但是 ping 局域网、内网、外网其他主机会断断续续。 贴个 ping
<^k^>  ─> 的 log, 中间大量 icmp_seq 丢包 64 bytes from 172.26.179.1: icmp_seq=45 ttl=255 time=0.680 ms 64 bytes from 172 …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/15485.html 减肥药 : "大夫,我服用减肥药片已经两个月了,但是我仍然不见消瘦。" "您得每天吃8片。"医生嘱咐说。 "当然哪,每顿饭后一片。"
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 增加 wifi 信号设备？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483983 ？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wifias — 2017-05-19 12:14
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 求助：ubuntu14.04下QT/Qmake路径问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483985 从一个镜像上下载了ubuntu14.04.5的安装盘，又下载了一个qt5.8.0.run的安装包，把qt.run安装上之后默认有qtcreator，单是没有快捷方式，从网上找了些方法到现在仍然没有搞定；
<^k^>  ─> 还有，装完ubuntu后好像有qt4.8.4的东西，在终端qmake -v会报错：root@tl:/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • e2label 命令更改硬盘卷标，卷标有空白字符，怎输入？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483987 ？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wifias — 2017-05-19 14:12
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<zifu> 有人吗？
<ubrl> zifu:点点点.  15:13
<lishoujun> 有
<lishoujun> zifu:
<zifu> 刚才掉线了
<zifu> 大家帮个忙，看一下mossad 官网为什么 不显示内容了？？？
<zifu> 帮个忙呗
<zifu> 苦啊
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M06/00/08/Cg-4WFI2rHCISoZ3AABKZNGbKJUAALrHgBrINEAAEp8186.jpg 这黄瓜长得真是邪了门了,怎么状似大便呢
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 求linux/ubuntu下类似于windows下的xftp，用于查看多个其他机器的软件  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483989 我想要这么一个管理工具 能够图形化界面的连接内网的多个服务器 在服务器上查看文件，目录等等 求推荐 统计信息: 发表于 由 esolve — 2017-05-19 18:39
<zifu1> hi
<ubrl> zifu1:点点点.  19:29
-PerfecT39943:#ubuntu-cn- 1
-PerfecT39943:#ubuntu-cn- ²ÝÄâÂðɳ±È
-PerfecT39943:#ubuntu-cn- ²ÝÄâÂðɳ±È
-PerfecT39943:#ubuntu-cn- ²ÝÄâÂðɳ±È
-PerfecT39943:#ubuntu-cn- ²ÝÄâÂðɳ±È
-PerfecT39943:#ubuntu-cn- ²ÝÄâÂðɳ±È
-PerfecT39943:#ubuntu-cn- ²ÝÄâÂðɳ±È
-PerfecT39943:#ubuntu-cn- ²ÝÄâÂðɳ±È
-PerfecT39943:#ubuntu-cn- ²ÝÄâÂðɳ±È
-PerfecT39943:#ubuntu-cn- ²ÝÄâÂðɳ±È
-PerfecT39943:#ubuntu-cn- ²ÝÄâÂðɳ±È
-PerfecT39943:#ubuntu-cn- ²ÝÄâÂðɳ±È
-PerfecT39943:#ubuntu-cn- ²ÝÄâÂðɳ±È
-PerfecT39943:#ubuntu-cn- ²ÝÄâÂðɳ±È
-PerfecT39943:#ubuntu-cn- ²ÝÄâÂðɳ±È
-PerfecT39943:#ubuntu-cn- ²ÝÄâÂðɳ±È
-PerfecT39943:#ubuntu-cn- ²ÝÄâÂðɳ±È
-PerfecT39943:#ubuntu-cn- ²ÝÄâÂðɳ±È
 * PerfecT39943 ºÃÎÞÁÄ,ÎÒÃÇÀ´Íæ²ÂÃÕÓÎÏ·°É...
<^k^> PerfecT39943 say: ACTION 好无聊,我们来玩猜谜游戏吧... in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<PerfecT39943>  * ÎÊÌâ 1 : idleµ½wildduck¼Ò×ø³µÒª»¨Ò»¸öСʱ£¬wildduckµ½
<PerfecT39943>  idle¼ÒÒª×øÁ½¸ö°ëСʱµÄ³µ£¬ÎªÊ²Ã´£¿
<PerfecT39943> ( 20 Ãëºó×Ô¶¯³ö´ð°¸ )
<^k^> PerfecT39943 say: * 问题 1 : idle到wildduck家坐车要花一个小时，wildduck到 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<^k^> PerfecT39943 say: idle家要坐两个半小时的车，为什么？ in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<^k^> PerfecT39943 say: ( 20 秒后自动出答案 ) in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<PerfecT39943> * ´ð°¸:  ¿*ÒòΪÁ½¸ö°ëСʱ¼ÓÆðÀ´¾ÍµÈÓÚÒ»¸öСʱ¡£
<PerfecT39943>  * ÎÊÌâ 2 : 1123ÔÚÊÂÒµÉϲ¢Ã»ÓÐʲô³É¾Í£¬ÎªÊ²
<PerfecT39943>  ôҲÓÐŮǿÈ˵ÄÍâºÅ£¿
<PerfecT39943> ( 20 Ãëºó×Ô¶¯³ö´ð°¸ )
<^k^> PerfecT39943 say: * 问题 2 : 1123在事业上并没有什么成就，为什 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<^k^> PerfecT39943 say: 么也有女强人的外号？ in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<^k^> PerfecT39943 say: ( 20 秒后自动出答案 ) in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<PerfecT39943> * ´ð°¸:  ¿*ÒòΪËý³£³£Ç¿ÈËËùÄÑ£¬ËùÒÔÊÇ¡°ÂÅÇ¿ÈË¡±
 * PerfecT39943 ²¥±¨:ÏÖÔÚʱ¿Ì±±¾©Ê±¼ä2017Äê05ÔÂ19ÈÕÐÇÆÚÎå19µã49·Ö58Ãë*
<^k^> PerfecT39943 say: ACTION 播报:现在时刻北京时间2017年05月19日星期五19点49分58秒* in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<PerfecT39943>  * ÎÊÌâ 3 : ÖíÈâ¿É³Ô£¬ÖíƤ¿ÉÓ㬳ý´ËÖ®Í⣬Öí¶Ô
<ubrl> PerfecT39943:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<PerfecT39943>  ÈËÀ໹ÓÐʲôÓô¦£¿
<PerfecT39943> ( 20 Ãëºó×Ô¶¯³ö´ð°¸ )
<^k^> PerfecT39943 say: * 问题 3 : 猪肉可吃，猪皮可用，除此之外，猪对 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<^k^> PerfecT39943 say: 人类还有什么用处？ in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<^k^> PerfecT39943 say: ( 20 秒后自动出答案 ) in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<PerfecT39943>  ^k^ ±ðÔÎŶ£¡
<^k^> PerfecT39943 say: ^k^ 别晕哦！ in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<PerfecT39943> * ´ð°¸:  ¿*¡°´ÀÖí¡±£¬»¹¿ÉÒÔÓÃÀ´ÂîÈËÂï
<^k^> PerfecT39943 say: * ´ð°¸: ¿*¡°´ÀÖí¡±£¬»¹¿ÉÒÔÓÃÀ´ÂîÈËÂï in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<PerfecT39943>  * ÎÊÌâ 4 : Ò»Ö»¹«¼¦¼Óһֻĸ¼¦£¬²ÂÈý¸ö×Ö¡£
<PerfecT39943> ( 20 Ãëºó×Ô¶¯³ö´ð°¸ )
<^k^> PerfecT39943 say: * 问题 4 : 一只公鸡加一只母鸡，猜三个字。 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<^k^> PerfecT39943 say: ( 20 秒后自动出答案 ) in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<PerfecT39943> * ´ð°¸:  £*Á½Ö»¼¦
<PerfecT39943>  * ÎÊÌâ 5 : ÒÔÇ°½á»éºó£¬Å®ÈËÒªÐÕÕÉ·òµÄÐÕ¡£¿ÉÊÇ
<PerfecT39943>  ÓиöÁõС½ãÔÚ½á»éºó£¬¼á³Ö²»¹Ú·òÐÕ£¬ÎªÊ²Ã´£¿
<PerfecT39943> ( 20 Ãëºó×Ô¶¯³ö´ð°¸ )
<^k^> PerfecT39943 say: * 问题 5 : 以前结婚后，女人要姓丈夫的姓。可是 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<^k^> PerfecT39943 say: 有个刘小姐在结婚后，坚持不冠夫姓，为什么？ in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<^k^> PerfecT39943 say: ( 20 秒后自动出答案 ) in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<PerfecT39943> * ´ð°¸:  ¿*ÒòΪËýÕÉ·òÐÕ¡°ÏÄ¡±
<^k^> PerfecT39943 say: * ´ð°¸: ¿*ÒòΪËýÕÉ·òÐÕ¡°ÏÄ¡± in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<PerfecT39943>  * ÎÊÌâ 6 : µçÌÝÖм·ÂúÁËÈË£¬ÉÏÉýºóͻȻÏÂ×¹£¬Îª
<PerfecT39943>  ʲôûÓÐÈËÊÜÉË£¿
<PerfecT39943> ( 20 Ãëºó×Ô¶¯³ö´ð°¸ )
<^k^> PerfecT39943 say: * 问题 6 : 电梯中挤满了人，上升后突然下坠，为 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<^k^> PerfecT39943 say: 什么没有人受伤？ in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<^k^> PerfecT39943 say: ( 20 秒后自动出答案 ) in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<PerfecT39943> * ´ð°¸:  ¿*È«²¿ËÀÍö£¬Ã»ÓÐÉËÕß
<^k^> PerfecT39943 say: * ´ð°¸: ¿*È«²¿ËÀÍö£¬Ã»ÓÐÉËÕß in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<PerfecT39943>  * ÎÊÌâ 7 : ¸ÕÉÏÓ׶ùÔ°µÚÒ»ÌìµÄ518£¬´ÓÀ´Ã»Ñ§¹ý
<PerfecT39943>  Êýѧ£¬µ«ÀÏʦȴ³ÆÔÞËýµÄÊýѧ³Ì¶ÈÊÇÊýÒ»Êý¶þµÄ£¬
<PerfecT39943>  Ϊʲô£¿
<^k^> PerfecT39943 say: * 问题 7 : 刚上幼儿园第一天的518，从来没学过 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<PerfecT39943> ( 20 Ãëºó×Ô¶¯³ö´ð°¸ )
<^k^> PerfecT39943 say: 数学，但老师却称赞她的数学程度是数一数二的， in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<^k^> PerfecT39943 say: 为什么？ in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<^k^> PerfecT39943 say: ( 20 秒后自动出答案 ) in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<ubrl> ^k^:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<PerfecT39943> * ´ð°¸:  ¿*ÒòΪËýÖ»»áÊýÒ»µ½¶þ
<^k^> PerfecT39943 say: * ´ð°¸: ¿*ÒòΪËýÖ»»áÊýÒ»µ½¶þ in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<PerfecT39943>  * ÎÊÌâ 8 : ÈËËÀºó£¬ÎªÊ²Ã´»á±äµÃ±ùÁ¹£¿
<PerfecT39943> ( 20 Ãëºó×Ô¶¯³ö´ð°¸ )
<^k^> PerfecT39943 say: * 问题 8 : 人死后，为什么会变得冰凉？ in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<^k^> PerfecT39943 say: ( 20 秒后自动出答案 ) in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<PerfecT39943> * ´ð°¸:  ¿*Ðľ²×ÔÈ»Á¹
<PerfecT39943>  * ÎÊÌâ 9 : Ò»¸ö»éÒöÆÆËéµÄÄÐÈË£¬×ÀÉÏ·Å×ÅÒ»°Ñµ¶
<PerfecT39943>  £¬ÇëÎÊËûÒª×÷ʲô£¿
<PerfecT39943> ( 20 Ãëºó×Ô¶¯³ö´ð°¸ )
<^k^> PerfecT39943 say: * 问题 9 : 一个婚姻破碎的男人，桌上放着一把刀 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<^k^> PerfecT39943 say: ，请问他要作什么？ in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<^k^> PerfecT39943 say: ( 20 秒后自动出答案 ) in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<PerfecT39943> * ´ð°¸:  ¿*ÔÚѧ×Ô¼º×ö²Ë
<^k^> PerfecT39943 say: * ´ð°¸: ¿*ÔÚѧ×Ô¼º×ö²Ë in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<PerfecT39943>  * ÎÊÌâ 10 : ÒªÐÎÈÝÅ®º¢×Ӻÿ´£¬ËµÊ²Ã´»°Ëý×î¸ßÐË£¿
<PerfecT39943> ( 20 Ãëºó×Ô¶¯³ö´ð°¸ )
<^k^> PerfecT39943 say: * 问题 10 : 要形容女孩子好看，说什么话她最高兴？ in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<^k^> PerfecT39943 say: ( 20 秒后自动出答案 ) in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<PerfecT39943> * ´ð°¸:  ¿*»Ñ»°
<PerfecT39943>  * ÎÊÌâ 11 : ¿××ÓºÍÃÏ×ÓÓÐʲô²»Ò»Ñù£¿
<PerfecT39943> ( 20 Ãëºó×Ô¶¯³ö´ð°¸ )
<^k^> PerfecT39943 say: * 问题 11 : 孔子和孟子有什么不一样？ in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<^k^> PerfecT39943 say: ( 20 秒后自动出答案 ) in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/5597.html 口快心直 : 我们５岁大的儿子迷上了摩托车,一见就情不自禁地高喊:"看哪！将来我一定要有一辆！ "我的回答永远是:"只要我活着就不行。 "一天,儿子正跟小朋友谈话,一辆摩托车我驰而过。他兴奋地指着大叫:"看哪！看哪！我要买
<^k^>  ─> 一辆－－等我爸爸一死我就买！ "
<ubrl> You're not a channel operator * need Op.
<^k^> 新  其它类软件 • caffe安装错误，急  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483990 在编译caffe时，运行完sudo make all后运行sudo make test,出现错误： LD .build_release/src/caffe/test/test_bias_layer.o LD .build_release/src/caffe/test/test_solver_factory.o LD .build_release/src/caffe/test/test_accuracy_layer.o LD .build_release/src/caf
<^k^>  ─> fe/test/test_hdf5_output_layer.o LD .build_release/src/caffe/test/test_inner_product_layer.o LD .build_release/src/ca …
<one808> 大家好
<ubrl> one808:点点点.  23:17
<one808> @ubrl  code is  utf-8  or  gb2312  ?
<Anmuut> ºÃ
#ubuntu-cn 2017-05-20
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 时髦妈妈 : 时髦的妈妈,带着两个孩子搭车,她向车掌买票。 妈妈:"这小女孩子八岁,小男孩十岁,两张半票,而我全票一张。" 车掌:"小姐,你这男孩都穿长裤了,不只十岁了吧,怎么会只买半票呢?" 妈妈:"哦！原来是以裤子来计算的,那么你看,我是否应该免费了。"
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 非图形界面系统下如何让系统及终端全局上网  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483994 我的网络环境只能通过代理http方式获取上网，所处的这台服务器也只能通过代理上网来实现安装应用，请问有朋友知道如何永久实现全局上网的方式案例与其分享
<^k^>  ─> ，拜谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 网络民工 — 2017-05-20 9:50
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 17.10 • 这么多年了，ubuntu终于把桌面环境换成gnome3了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483998 我从2011年第一次接触到ubuntu开始，当时还不知道有单独版的gnome ubuntu，每次都是安装好ubuntu后把gnome环境安装上，然后再卸载掉unity，实在是受不了unity那种操作方式，别扭，我逼
<^k^>  ─> 着自己尝试过多次默认的unity桌面环境，但最后还是要换成gnome才满意。这么多年了，ubu …
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 下棋 : "艾尔姆,妻子问道:"你怎么不再和泰德下棋了呢?""你愿意和一个赢了就趾高气扬,输了就要骂人的人下模吗?""噢,当然不愿意,"妻子明白了。"他也不愿意同这样的人下。"丈夫回答。
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 求解Ubuntu安装到U盘后无法启动  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483999 我把ubuntu装到U盘做随身系统，我是这样操作的 用两个U盘，一个是引导进入试用模式的U盘，一个空白U盘，进入试用模式后点击试用模式桌面的安装图标进行安装，安装时选择空白U盘，空白U盘
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 求解Ubuntu安装到U盘后无法启动  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484001 我把ubuntu装到U盘做随身系统，我是这样操作的 用两个U盘，一个是引导进入试用模式的U盘，一个空白U盘，进入试用模式后点击试用模式桌面的安装图标进行安装，安装时选择空白U盘，空白U盘
<Michel> 是不是按照系统的时候device for bootloader installation没有选择U盘？
<Michel> 开始的时候有选择U盘启动吗？
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 命令转成字符串就找不到命令  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484002 Screenshot from 2017-05-20 16-26-58.png/home/aa/Pictures/Screenshot from 2017-05-20 16-26-58.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 aazhwei@126.com — 2017-05-20 16:41
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i4.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M08/00/07/Cg-4V1I2ohuIbk6AAADl7dzURc8AALq_AOWjz0AAOYF244.jpg 来吃一个甜筒~
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • ubuntu管理员登录进去只有壁纸，急！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484004 我的是ubuntu16。04，能用客人会话登录，管理员用户登录进去只有壁纸，什么东西都没有，ctrl+alt+t没反应。能进tty1-6，请问是什么原因，急！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ubun_lover — 2017-0
<^k^>  ─> 5-20 20:25
<S3792274> 有人么
<ubrl> S3792274:点点点.  21:16
<S3792274> 怎么没说话的
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M00/00/08/Cg-4V1I2qnmIJ4hDAAGkOLO-aeMAALrGAOd0j0AAaRQ898.jpg 这校运动会开幕式越来越雷人了
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 关于read后获取变量问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484005 Code: #!/bin/sh uxterm -e "read TMP" echo $TMP 为什么 Code: echo $TMP 的输出是空的？如何才能获取 Code: uxterm -e "read TMP" 部分 TMP 的的值？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 flac — 2017-05-20 22:46
#ubuntu-cn 2017-05-21
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 我的小伙伴呢 : 刚过马路听到碰一声, 回头看一个人被撞得血肉模糊, 我和我的校。。。。。卧槽！ 我的小伙伴呢?！
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • ubuntu 有什么软件，可复制监控内存卡文件到电脑？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484006 监控自带无线AP。 监控没usb接口。 监控背后数据线有3个接口：电源线接口，恢复出厂设备接口，网线接口。（图） 监控内存卡文件，怎用有线，或无线
<^k^>  ─> 方法。复制到电脑？ 笔记本买什么硬件？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wifias — 2017-05-21 10:21
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • wifi无线变有线，硬件设备？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484007 电脑wifi信号，转为监控网线可接收信号，有什么设备？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wifias — 2017-05-21 10:36
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • wifi局城网，两个设备之间，用什么方法复制文件？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484008 ？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wifias — 2017-05-21 10:45
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 银行劫匪 : 一人欠下赌债数万,一日发现银行最有钱.打算到那里借点钱. 午夜通过银行的层层关卡,终于来到保险柜前,费了半天劲,终于打开了.却发现里面全是袋装的奶,很是上火. 于是把别的保险柜全部翘开了,发现里面也全是奶,更为恼火.最后把里面的奶全部喝光,扬长
<^k^>  ─> 而去. 第二天,买来报纸打算看看自己的丰功伟绩,报纸头条:疯狂歹徒!!精子银行被盗!
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 特长 : 一不学无术青年去一家公司面试。 拿到表格后,他一项一项的填,有一项是有何"特长",他想了一会儿,工整的填上了"腿毛"。
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • Linux的boot分区 与 Win10的boot分区的疑问？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484012 已知Linux需要一个boot分区，建议大小为100M。 用原版镜像安装Win10时，Windows也会自动创建一个100M的启动分区。 请问：这两个boot分区是一回事吗？ 如果我装双系统，先安装Win10，自动
<^k^>  ─> 创建了一个100M的启动分区；然后再安装Linux，Linux的boot分区，是否可以挂载成这个100M的W …
<dswquaer> 1
<dswquaer> 有人不
<ubrl> dswquaer:点点点.  21:00
<dswquaer> 1.
<^k^> 新  服务器维护和硬件相关 • Linux下有什么应用层防火墙软件？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484013 Windows下的wf.msc防火墙，可以设置什么应用程序可以访问网络，什么应用程序不可以访问网络。 而Linux下自带的防火墙，只能设置什么端口可以访问网络，什么端口不可以访问网
 * ubrl 2.6.32-042stab123.3 #1 SMP Fri May 5 12:29:05 MSK 2017 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS ruby 1.9.3p484 (2013-11-22 revision 43786) [i686-linux] 
#ubuntu-cn 2018-05-14
<wzz110454> hi
<ubrl> wzz110454:点点点.  17:12
<wzz110454> 能看到我傻傻的发言吗
<sakura> 没看到😀
#ubuntu-cn 2018-05-15
<rhzme[m]> > 能看到我傻傻的发言吗
<rhzme[m]> 可以看到。
<ubrl> rhzme[m]: /tmp/execpad-495b851437e9/source-495b851437e9:1:in `block in &lt;main&gt;': undefined local variable or method `能看到我傻傻的发言吗' for main:Object (NameError) from /tmp/execpad-495b851437e9/source-495b851437e9:1:in `call' from /tmp/execpad-495b851437e9/source-495b851437e9:1:in `&lt;main&gt;' => https://eval.in/1004217
<rhzme[m]> 程序报错了
<nyfair> 你这bot不好玩
<yloves> 'speak
<nyfair> .scp 250
<yloves> 'speak 掉线了？
<rhzme[m]> 机器人？
<yloves> 诶，原来是进错频道了，闪～
<nyfair> 纳尼扩咧
<nyfair> 现在都没人认识，不好troll了
<nyfair> wilhelm.freenode.net [Strasbourg, FR, EU]
<nyfair> 白学服务器
#ubuntu-cn 2018-05-16
<Guest66237> quit
#ubuntu-cn 2018-05-17
<nyfair_> freeflying_: 好无聊，挂了2天了没人说话
<pity> nyfair_: ping
<nyfair_> doge
<toxync11> [envoy@tox] .
<rhzme[m]> hah
<rhzme[m]> 说什么好呢
<rhzme[m]> Ubuntu新的社区主题，感觉还不错
<rhzme[m]> 比现在默认的好看多了
<toxync11> [envoy@tox] 这名字很面熟啊...
<rhzme[m]> 什么名字
<rhzme[m]> ？
<rhzme[m]> 那个中文群里面？
<rhzme[m]> 就是我呀
<nyfair> rhzme[m]: 新的社区是？
<rhzme[m]> 新的社区主题
<rhzme[m]> 系统主题
<rhzme[m]> communitheme
<huntxu> nyfair: 曾经的水王们都走上人生巅峰迎娶白富美了
<nyfair> huntxu: 哟，你还在啊
<pity> 现在怎么很多 nick 后面都带个 [m]？
<bestucan> pity:都是用matrix协议连到irc的
<pity> 呃，居然还有个 matrix 协议
#ubuntu-cn 2018-05-18
<Arekcyi> 我回来了
<nyfair> 👆👆👇👇👈👉👈👉
<freeflying_> nyfair: 来。拉你进tg
<freeflying_> 有北京找工作的小伙伴不
<freeflying_> 找后端和前端，全栈更佳
#ubuntu-cn 2018-05-19
<XenonChau> IRC小白来报道了。
<rhzme[m]> 👍
<mer> me:请问 #sudo lshw -C network 显示有线网络nerwork UNCLAIMED 该如何解决？ 我的系统是ubuntu18.04LTS , 昨天在试着更新网卡驱动后发现网络不能连接了, 然后经过一系列尝试包括重启网络设置及再次安装驱动 ， 问题依旧没有解决。https://i.loli.net/2018/05/19/5affd7759b62d.png https://i.loli.net/2018/05/19/5affd7f00775c.png  我试着使用https://askubuntu.com/questions/996178/network-unclaimed-ubuntu-
<mer> 16-04/996332 中@AlexOnLinux的方法但是不懂 module_name 该被替换成什么， 刚使用ubuntu 不久。
<ubrl> mer: ⇪ image/png
<mer> https://askubuntu.com/questions/996178/network-unclaimed-ubuntu-16-04/996332
<ubrl> ⇪ f: networking - network UNCLAIMED Ubuntu 16.04 - Ask Ubuntu
<mer> 另外从设置中是找不到有线连接的 pppoeconf 同样不能打开
<hong> https://img.vim-cn.com/5b/a3cfe259e3dfaab548fa0d54f63969b0951467.png
<ubrl> ⇪ f: image/png
#ubuntu-cn 2018-05-20
<Guest11378> hi
<ubrl> Guest11378:点点点.  19:39
<Guest11378> hi
<ubrl> Guest11378:点点点.  19:39
<Guest11378> q
<Guest11378> qut
<Guest11378> quit
<Guest11378> exit
#ubuntu-cn 2019-05-13
<qiao> imadper: 擦。。 znc 出问题了，laozi周五PTO了
<violetzijing> imadper, cherrot qiao contrun[m] 大佬们好啊
<contrun[m]> violetzijing: imadper cherrot qiao  早啊
<qiao> violetzijing: contrun[m] imadper 早啊 大佬们
<vqsld> 请问，可以用wubi.exe，把Ubuntu安装在Win7的ESP分区吗？😅
<vqsld> 没有人吗？
<cherrot> vqsld: 建议google搜搜看
#ubuntu-cn 2019-05-14
<mayli> ...
 * skraito brb
<hacker_> exit
<hacker_> lhello
<hacker_> hello whoami
<hacker_> exit
<lko> halo
#ubuntu-cn 2019-05-15
<rabbitear_sdf> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2iKHMyWzclM
<vqsld> https://i.loli.net/2019/05/15/5cdb63e91616a61047.png
<vqsld> https://i.loli.net/2019/05/15/5cdb63e939ba372423.png
<vqsld> 求助！electron-ssr连接后上不了网，内网外网都山顶上不了了！
<vqsld> ubuntu18.04
<yunjxinvt1> .
<mk3548208> vqsld: 你换成ss试试看
<mk3548208> vqsld: 你要先检查服务器端口能否正常打开
#ubuntu-cn 2019-05-16
<imadper> violetzijing: contrun[m] qiao: 早啊, 大佬们!
<imadper> cherrot: 早啊, 兔兔
<imadper> violetzijing: 我现在特别想用ruby...
<imadper> 大佬们, 都别睡了, 起来嗨啊
<qiao> imadper: violetzijing contrun[m] 早 大佬们
<qiao> imadper: 你这两天休假了？！
<imadper> qiao: 没啊, 忙啊啊
<qiao> imadper: 找到下家了？
<imadper> qiao: 代码又不会写, bug又不会修
<imadper> qiao: 没啊
<qiao> imadper: 那就写bug啊
<imadper> qiao: 好啊
<contrun[m]> imadper: 你还会写bug？教教我
<imadper> contrun[m]: 好啊, 往左看
<imadper> contrun[m]: 看完了?
<contrun[m]> imadper:  像我这种 只会写 hello world 的人  在写bug的路上还没开始已经结束了
<imadper> contrun[m]: 你个傻叉, 就没跟白老板学过这个?
<contrun[m]> imadper:  你这个bug 没白老板写得好
<imadper> contrun[m]: 这倒是
<imadper> qiao: 有啥外企推荐没?
<imadper> qiao: 年纪大了, 干不动了啊
<qiao> imadper: 外企？ google吧，在B座
<qiao> imadper: 他们好像有社招
<imadper> qiao: 面不过, 这还是给 violetzijing 吧
<imadper> qiao: 这个我不考虑啊. google的hr给我发邮件, 我都不知道怎么回
<qiao> imadper: 流b
<qiao> imadper: 其他的外企。。。 o记china都完了
<qiao> imadper: ibm ？
<imadper> qiao: 小外企也行啊
<imadper> qiao: 等我研究一下linkedin
<violetzijing> imadper, 。。。。
<violetzijing> imadper, 我正在痛苦地写着 ruby
<violetzijing> imadper, 好久没写过 ruby 了，写出来一股子狗味
<imadper> violetzijing: loool
<imadper> violetzijing: 其实我觉得吧, ruby再烂, 也不至于不如go啊...
<imadper> violetzijing: 不懂为啥大家都要用go改写ruby...
<violetzijing> imadper, 你看是不是一股子狗味 https://slexy.org/view/s2TqBRqtte
<imadper> if err != nil?
<imadper> loool
<imadper> 点开看之前我就在想这个...
<violetzijing> imadper, 还没写完。。所以逻辑上是不通的
<violetzijing> imadper, 不过这个实现上真的是。。
<violetzijing> 太狗了
<imadper> violetzijing: https://github.com/sharetribe/sharetribe  拯救你
<imadper> 错了, 不是这个链接..
<contrun[m]> 编程语言大战又开始了吗
<imadper> https://github.com/bhb/maybe
<violetzijing> imadper, https://slexy.org/view/s2mTk5uwV7 改好了
<imadper> violetzijing: 干净
<contrun[m]> imadper  没太大用  关键没人会用非官方的 maybe
<violetzijing> imadper, 思维狗化
 * violetzijing 没得救了
<imadper> contrun[m]: scalaz的mayby肯定还是有人用嘛
<imadper> contrun[m]: cats倒是没自己的maybe, 而是给官方的加了好多typeclass
<imadper> contrun[m]: 得看官方狗不够
<imadper> s/够/狗/
<contrun[m]> 没有 implicts  scalaz 就是个垃圾     你ruby有这种机制？
<imadper> ruby不需要implicts.
<imadper> implicits是干吗用的?
<imadper> 解决类型不匹配的嘛. ruby需要吗? 不需要.
<contrun[m]> imadper:  是不需要  所以不同库的返回类型 不一样 你怎么办  有人用的 maybe 有人没用
<imadper> contrun[m]: openclass啊
<imadper> contrun[m]: implicits不过是添加了一个中间方法来做转换
<imadper> contrun[m]: ruby可以直接给某个object/class添加方法,
<contrun[m]> 就是 maybe int
<contrun[m]> generic 的方案  将不同库的方法复合起来  不要增加这个库使用者的心智负担
<imadper> contrun[m]: 这个implicits也做不到啊
<imadper> contrun[m]: 除非都用相同的类型
<imadper> contrun[m]: 否则就没机会
<contrun[m]> imadper: 当然可以   monix 的 task 和 future 就是两个不同的数据  可以用 implicts 转换过来
<imadper> contrun[m]: 这是因为monix针对future做了优化
<imadper> contrun[m]: 如果monix只做了task, 那就没办法
<imadper> contrun[m]: 这个必须要有人做
<imadper> contrun[m]: 对于ruby用户来说, 如果库作者没做, 那就openclass给添加上去就行了
<contrun[m]> imadper: 对啊 implicts 当然需要人写
<imadper> contrun[m]: 对于scala用户来说, 就是用implicits
<imadper> contrun[m]: 所以说, ruby其实不需要implicits...
<contrun[m]> imadper:  这个机制是需要的  你想象一下  你自己定义一个复数类  如果你没有办法自动将实数转换成复数   每一个复数的方法都需要库的使用者手动调用方法将实数转成复数
<imadper> contrun[m]: 哦, 你说得对
<imadper> 毕竟implicits是implicit的
<imadper> contrun[m]: 刚意识到, 你明天lastday啊?
<contrun[m]> imadper: 是啊 真快
<imadper> contrun[m]: 厉害了...
<contrun[m]> imadper: 终于可以不要用 这台电脑  垃圾 gentoo了
<contrun[m]> 垃圾 gentoo  谁用谁傻逼
<imadper> contrun[m]: 其实你的电脑还是挺好的
<imadper> contrun[m]: 系统烂了点儿
<contrun[m]> imadper: 给你了  明天就dd
<imadper> contrun[m]: 不要了
<imadper> contrun[m]: 留给新人吧
<contrun[m]> imadper: 今天我学习到了 还有新人
<imadper> contrun[m]: 会有的
<contrun[m]> imadper: 吼  资瓷  威武 有希望了
<imadper> contrun[m]: 然而并没有什么乱用
<imadper> 卵用
<imadper> contrun[m]: 感觉d会自然生长到没办法维护. pd会夭折. os会因为设计太糟烂而维护不下去.
<contrun[m]> imadper: 谁说不是呢
<imadper> contrun[m]: 感觉我们这个IoT项目, 逻辑也算是复杂的了
<imadper> contrun[m]: 很多IoT项目收个上报数据汇总一下就tm结束了啊
<contrun[m]> imadper: 我司威武
<imadper> contrun[m]: 毕竟我们的d已经有两套编译工具了
<imadper> contrun[m]: tm gradle不够, 现在又来了一套pom
<imadper> contrun[m]: 这俩保持同步都tm烦
<contrun[m]> imadper: 我不懂你们java的世界
<imadper> contrun[m]: 我tm也不懂啊
<imadper> contrun[m]: 要说还是sbt好, 虽然我压根儿就不会用sbt
<violetzijing> imadper, 求推工作啊
<violetzijing> imadper, 受不了了
<imadper> violetzijing: 来我司啊
<imadper> violetzijing: 我司语言: java + go + shell + scala + js + python  总有你喜欢的
<contrun[m]> violetzijing: 别来 我就是受不了 他们公司的傻逼才走的
<violetzijing> imadper, 写啥无所谓啊，我要成天被业务恶心坏了
<imadper> contrun[m]: 不要相信在野党
<imadper> contrun[m]: 下一句是啥来的?
<imadper> violetzijing: 谁说不是呢
<imadper> violetzijing: 找个做infra的岗位吧要不
<cherrot> imadper: contrun[m] qiao 早啊
<imadper> cherrot: 早啊
<contrun[m]> cherrot: 早啊
<qiao> cherrot: 早啊
<violetzijing> 太尼玛傻逼了
<violetzijing> 明天 tb 还有素质拓展
<violetzijing> 他妈的啊
<cherrot> violetzijing: 哟 美企也搞这一套啊 哈哈
<violetzijing> cherrot, 发出掷地有声的一句：草
<imadper> 素质扩展是啥?
<imadper> 我就是一个没素质的人
<imadper> 每天在公司里骂人
<imadper> 他们还要给我扩展????
<vqsld> 现在GNOME disk creator不支持创建可以装软件的liveusb启动盘了？
<vqsld> 为什么？应用商店的示意图还显示着可以分配使用空间的版本！
<vqsld> https://i.loli.net/2019/05/16/5cdd72cc7c4a491022.png
<vqsld> 请问有大老在吗？
<cherrot_> vqsld: 你的问题我不知道
<vqsld> 就是说，以前的GNOME启动盘创建器，可以做出能装软件，重启后数据不会丢失，而不是现在这种，类似PE，内存盘系统，重启不保留更改的安装盘
<u0_a93> test
<u0_a93> anybody?
<_MRX_> hello?
#ubuntu-cn 2019-05-17
<_MRX_> h
<u0_a93> test
<_MRX_> test
<u0_a93> test
 * LiShiZhen 
<LiShiZhen> jhh
<LiShiZhen> hello
<LiShiZhen> anyone?
<LiShiZhen> hello
<LiShiZhen> 有人吗
<LiShiZhen> names
<qiao> imadper: violetzijing contrun[m] 大佬们早
<imadper> qiao: violetzijing contrun[m] 大佬们早
<contrun[m]> imadper: qiao violetzijing cherrot_  早啊
<violetzijing> qiao, imadper contrun[m] cherrot 大佬们早
 * violetzijing 今天去 tb 搞什么素质拓展，我决定我从现在开始拉肚子
<imadper> vio
<imadper> violetzijing: 呲呲
<imadper> violetzijing: 素质拓展太low了
<imadper> 大佬们起来嗨啊
<imadper> cc qiao violetzijing contrun[m] cherrot
<contrun[m]> 素质拓展是啥
<qiao> 没参加过，估计很高端
<imadper> contrun[m]: 咱们这种低素质的人, 如果去拓展, 会不会素质越来越低啊?
 * cherrot 好困
<tensorflower> hey
<contrun[m]> tensorflower: hello
<tensorflower> ChanServ用户是什么？
<freeflying> imadper: 嗨
<tensorflower> hi
<daniel__>  /list
#ubuntu-cn 2019-05-18
<asdfsadfa88> ubuntu中文怎麼翻譯
<mk3548208> 乌班图
<u0_a74> ubuntu安装盘的tty 中文支持是基于内核打的补丁吗？
<mk3548208> 应该不是
<tensorflower> Chanserv 是什么用户啊
#ubuntu-cn 2019-05-19
<rabbitear_sdf> https://youtu.be/1ZFI3YWKL0I
<nacyro> A A... Speak Test...
<godzilla> why i can't type chinese in ubuntu??
<godzilla> hi all
#ubuntu-cn 2020-05-11
<Laily> hello?
#ubuntu-cn 2020-05-12
<gh123[m]> 我是负责安装部署riot的服务器synapse，谁需要安装部署服务器synapse呢？请联系我
#ubuntu-cn 2020-05-13
<srandom> 有啥高质量的syncthing替代软件吗?
<srandom> 用了syncthing，功能的确不错，但是bug实在太多了。
<rpx260> 一直用的坚果云，如果够你用
<srandom> 开源吗?
<srandom> 我主要是内网用。
<rpx260> 那你再看看
<gh123[m]> 请问，谁需要安装部署riot的服务器synapse呢？请联系我，我可以安装部署
#ubuntu-cn 2020-05-14
<srandom> 话说现在有哪个发行完全使用nftables了吗?
<srandom> 想禁用iptables发现一堆程序还在使用它。
<xyzjoin> 大家好
<liqsliu[m]> > 有啥高质量的syncthing替代软件吗?
<liqsliu[m]> ipfs
<sawo> archlinux 用户报到
<sawo> whois sawo
<sawo> 人好多，都不说话
<sawo> 想问一下，我忘了在irc怎么查找频道了
<sawo> hi yloves
<sawo> hi yloves_
<sawo> 现在都没人用irc了吗，怎么找个活人说话的都没有
<FelixFish[m]> sawo: 用是有人用的，不过大家都好像在挂这
<sawo> 哦，都不说话的吗？
<FelixFish[m]> 说话的人不多
<FelixFish[m]> 你是问在irc里面怎么找频道是吧
<sawo> 是啊
<sawo> 很久没上irc了
<sawo> list命令是列出所有频道，但忘了有没有查找的命令
<sawo> 在看帮助
<FelixFish[m]> 有的
<FelixFish[m]> https://freenode.net/kb/answer/findingchannels
<FelixFish[m]> 参考下这个
<sawo> 额，我在看，谢谢
<FelixFish[m]> 或者直接用第三方的
<FelixFish[m]> https://netsplit.de/channels/popular.php
<sawo> 我问，等会有人会骂的
<sawo> 说我是伸手党
<FelixFish[m]> 不排除这个原因没人回答你:entertained:
<FelixFish[m]> 🤣
<sawo> :)
<sawo> 下了，忙去
<FelixFish[m]> 嗯
<sawo> :)
<xuan> 我是用irc的新手客户端是ERC(emacs上的) 这上面的帮助文档好难找啊
<FelixFish[m]> 这个客户端挺好的，之前一直再用
<xuan> 房间里面的bot的命令怎么看呢
